# Introduce Yourselves:



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to our newer members

Thanks for joining ECIGSSA, South Africa's Electronic Cigarette Enthusiasts Forum.

Allow us to give you a brief introduction and a couple of pointers to get you started...

*Make the most of it - and have lots of fun!*
ECIGSSA is a great place! It was started in October 2013 and has grown fast to become SA's leading home of vaping. Its members are the friendliest and most helpful bunch of people you will meet online. Getting the most out of your forum experience depends on you. Put in the effort and you will be pleasantly surprised at the reward. Many folk say that the forum is a major part of their ongoing success in staying off the stinkies. Make it work for you too!

*First things first, please pay attention to the rules*
All forums need rules. Keep it clean and don't get personal. Stay polite and be courteous. Read the rules here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ecigs-sa-forum-posting-rules.5319/

*Get set up*

Load a cool avatar picture. It makes it easier for people to recognise you on the forum. (Click on your name in the top right and then "Avatar")
Make sure your location is entered - a city is fine - e.g. JHB or Cape Town. This helps with many things on the forum from getting help to posting goods and arranging vape meets. (click on your name in the top right, then "Personal Details")
*Introduce yourself*
Tell us a bit about yourself, how you got into vaping. Tell us what gear and juices you are using. You will be surprised how well you are received if you take the time to introduce yourself properly.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/

*Share the excitement - post photos of your VapeMail*
We all know how exciting it is to get Vape Mail. Please share it with the forum. The "Bumpedy Bump - Vape Mail!" thread is one of the most popular threads - have a look what others are getting and share your surprise with us here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/

*Ask the Vape Veterans - if you need some help*
Not sure of something with your vape gear? Or has something broken? Well don't worry, there are many experienced folk that are usually willing to help you out. Head on to the "Ask Vape Veteran" forum and start a new thread with your question:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/need-vape-advice-expert/

*Attend an ECIGSSA Vape Meet - a must for any vaper*
Be sure to keep an eye on the Vape Meets forum. There are meets happening in JHB, Cape Town, Durban and even in outlying areas. Vape Meets are fairly informal gatherings to meet fellow vapers, discuss juices and compare equipment. Often, there are coil building and cloud blowing competitions with amazing prizes. At the larger meets there are retailers that have good deals on gear and juices. In JHB they happen every few months. Be sure to check out when the next meet is happening closest to you and pop along for a most enjoyable afternoon.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vape-meets-and-events/

*Buy or Sell your gear in the Classifieds - major bargains here!*
The ECIGSSA Classifieds is a large and very active resource for members. Take a look and find a bargain. But you may have to be quick - the items are often sold very fast. Very important - if you want to sell your gear on the Classifieds, make sure you read and comply with the rules. And please, don't join ECIGS SA _just _to flog your gear. This is an added resource aimed at folk that want to be part of the community.
- http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/

*Check out the Retailers / Supporting Vendors*
The forum is first and foremost for us vapers, but we do have SA's leading vaping retailers on board with their own sub-forums, where they are allowed to market their products. The local retailers have come a long way over the past few years and now offer some of the world's best gear and the finest locally brewed juices. Check them out and support them here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/retailers-vendors.11/

*Your team of Admins & Mods*
ECIGSSA has a strong team of Administrators and Moderators who give their own time to help guide and steer the forum. They are a special bunch of people and are all experienced vapers themselves. If you have a question about the forum send one of them a message. If they ask you to do something, please listen to them - they are here to make our forum stay a pleasant one. Here is a thread which announces changes or additions to the team:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/moderators-ecigssa.t37/

*Other tips and tricks*

Fancy an informal public chat with other members? Use the shoutbox on the home page.
If you want to send a private message to another member, make use of the PM system. Click on the Inbox in the top right hand side of the page and compose your message.
Make sure to use the search facility if you are searching for something you can't find. Try a search of your current gear and see what has been said about it. The search box is always available in the top right.
Once again, welcome. We hope your stay is a memorable one and may it help you as much as it has helped many of us to stay off the stinkies and live a healthier lifestyle!







Firstly welcome . Please introduce yourselves and tell us a little about where you come from here. To do that just click on the last page number above and start typing in the "Write your reply" box at the bottom of that page.

Reactions: Like 18 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ET

hi my name is ettiene, it's been about 3 months since i started smoking ecigs, fallen off the wagon a few times since then but mostly vaping up a storm.

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

denizenx said:


> hi my name is ettiene, it's been about 3 months since i started smoking ecigs, fallen off the wagon a few times since then but mostly vaping up a storm.




I myself have fallen off the wagon - I think we all do, its very hard to stop completely when you first start but it does make a huge difference!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

howsit people. lovely forum you got here.

my name is Riaz, im from Cape Town.

off the stinkies for about 5 months now and still going string. fell off the wagon a few times but mainly due to curiosity.

but still going strong

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Riaz said:


> howsit people. lovely forum you got here.
> 
> my name is Riaz, im from Cape Town.
> 
> off the stinkies for about 5 months now and still going string. fell off the wagon a few times but mainly due to curiosity.
> 
> but still going strong




Welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

thanks Stroodlepuff

i see everyone on here is a moderator.

how do i become one?

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Gizmo

Hi Riaz, I sent you a PM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Gizmo said:


> Hi Riaz, I sent you a PM



pm replied

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Software Developer by day, Gadgeteer by night. 
In my spare time, I build high end audio, and tweak my vaping gear. (and chase after the kids etc.)
Quit smoking in May. Vaping became a hobby, not just a way to get off cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gizmo

Awesome CraftyZA. Nice too meet you. What kind of software dev are you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Gizmo said:


> Awesome CraftyZA. Nice too meet you. What kind of software dev are you?


We have a Windows application (VB) that is quite big, and I do some ASP as well. (C#)
Then of course MS SQL in the backend.
The system is a financial system used in the automotive industry. It is aimed at wholesalers, but it comes with a dealer portal as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

Very cool, I mainly do PHP. Nice to meet another coder.. 

Anyway my name is Warren, I am the owner of http://www.ikonix.co.za/ 

Got into Vaping about 5 months or so. Started with terrible green smokes, then went to eciggies and got a EVOD KIT.

from then its been downhill. Own a Evic and now this SVD, been through 3 different tanks - protank1, vision eternity ( i broke it though ), vivi nova now the protank 2. Got two batteries, 3500mah panasonic and 2200mah samsung.

I would love to get more advanced and know how to work re-buildables nicely and not break them like I did. I truly believe that's where the vaping goodness it at.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

I'm working on an RBA intro blog for my site, will post a link here when it is up

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Derick

Oh and, I'm a developer as well - reeeeeeeeaaaallly old school - I work on IBM mainframes in COBOL - currently working on improving the JSE's systems a bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Derick said:


> Oh and, I'm a developer as well - reeeeeeeeaaaallly old school - I work on IBM mainframes in COBOL - currently working on improving the JSE's systems a bit


My goodness!!!! Small world. I was working for the jse as one of their DBA's. This eventually lead to me to development.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Awesome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Hi guys. I am a robotics software and hardware electronic technician.
Been vaping since June 2011. Never had an analogue since. No desire whatsoever to do so after 38 years of 30 smelly ciggs per day. Sies.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the forums Johnny. 

Damn since 2011! That really is achievement.. What set-up are you currently running?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Hi guys. I am a robotics software and hardware electronic technician.


That sounds like tremendous fun!!! Can use someone like you in our next hack-a-ton.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome  Johnny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Hi guys. I am a robotics software and hardware electronic technician.
> Been vaping since June 2011. Never had an analogue since. No desire whatsoever to do so after 38 years of 30 smelly ciggs per day. Sies.



Woah, my daughter really wants to get into that line of work - give me some more info - what did you study and what is working day like?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Derick said:


> Oh and, I'm a developer as well - reeeeeeeeaaaallly old school - I work on IBM mainframes in COBOL - currently working on improving the JSE's systems a bit





Gizmo said:


> Welcome to the forums Johnny.
> 
> Damn since 2011! That really is achievement.. What set-up are you currently running?



Well it started like this. My wife and I got really bad chest infections during the 2011 winter. Could not smoke as it made me cough so bad that I severed some muscles from my ribs. That was really painful. Got myself a Joy e-cigg with menthol and it tasted good and did not affect my cough spells. The cartos were not available so we bought Lavatubes and Vivi Nova tanks. Been vaping this since long time ago. Now ordered Innokins for us and waiting for delivery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Derick said:


> Woah, my daughter really wants to get into that line of work - give me some more info - what did you study and what is working day like?


Old Techikon s4. I would not recommend it as if anything goes wrong, you are the first to be called at midnight or 24/7 only to see that it is a mechanical prob and not yours. 
Bosses looking over your shoulder while you trying to find the fault on the computer and hurrying you on is draining. 
Tell your daughter to study something else. Not worth it as I started getting panic attacks due to lack of sleep and the pressure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

welcome johnny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Derick said:


> Oh and, I'm a developer as well - reeeeeeeeaaaallly old school - I work on IBM mainframes in COBOL - currently working on improving the JSE's systems a bit


Got any insider info for me? I trade stocks on the JSE for a living since I resigned my job.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

heh, not much I can provide I'm afraid - all I can tell you is that the JSe will switch from a t+5 settlement cycle to a t+3 settlement cycle soon - that's what I'm doing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Sharief real estate agent by day ecig dealer by night lol.... been dealing in ecigs since the day I quit on the 29th of april. Going strong

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

welcome dude. seems we have a lot of night owl in this forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Im always up till about 2 browsing ecig forums lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

welcome Sharief, and Johnny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Old Techikon s4. I would not recommend it as if anything goes wrong, you are the first to be called at midnight or 24/7 only to see that it is a mechanical prob and not yours.
> Bosses looking over your shoulder while you trying to find the fault on the computer and hurrying you on is draining.
> Tell your daughter to study something else. Not worth it as I started getting panic attacks due to lack of sleep and the pressure.



Haha, pretty much told her the same thing about my line of work - when you hear on the news that the JSE is down, it's me they call - so yeah , got my own 'anti-panic attack' pills

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Shot riaz....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kriban

Hi to all you vapers i am Kriban living in Midrand Gauteng been vaping for the past month, had to upgrade from starter evod to ego c within the first week (batteries couldnt cope) and now just ordered the SVD and already thinking of a nemesis mech mod, getting addictive.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick

Welcome Kriban - I see you just made use of our Coupon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome Kriban, be active and convert those smokers to the vaping way!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

welcome Kriban

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

awesome, more peeps, welcome dude

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome newbies (Been quite busy the last day or so so sorry for the late welcome )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda

Hi Vapers, I'm Melinda co-owner of www.skybluevaping.co.za. Ordered some KTS's for the shop and one will be allocated to me for vaping, so hoping that comes soon. I have 2 kiddies a little boy of 4 and a girl age 15 (Hormones is a nightmare). I run the day to day stuff on the site, and do the procurement of all our stock, basically that means I'm on the internet the whole day looking at goodies for the store. I'm a stay at home mom, which I love, but our 4 year old is going to school next year and I will need something to occupy myself, and therefore Skybleu Vaping was born

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

hi Melinda. 

glad to have you here, im sure you will supply us with the best products at the best price.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Melinda said:


> Hi Vapers, I'm Melinda co-owner of www.skybluevaping.co.za. Ordered some KTS's for the shop and one will be allocated to me for vaping, so hoping that comes soon. I have 2 kiddies a little boy of 4 and a girl age 15 (Hormones is a nightmare). I run the day to day stuff on the site, and do the procurement of all our stock, basically that means I'm on the internet the whole day looking at goodies for the store. I'm a stay at home mom, which I love, but our 4 year old is going to school next year and I will need something to occupy myself, and therefore Skybleu Vaping was born




Welcome Melinda  So happy to finally have another lady posting here  Been feeling like a rose among all these thorns hehe

With that my name is Sharri , been vaping for 4 months or so (may even be more { can't remember when exactly I started because it just feels so normal now } ) Im 23 and live in Fourways Jhb. I am self employed running an online store (Which I wont promote here because thats not what this is for) have no human kids of my own but i do have lots of fur kids (2 dogs and 4 cats) , Have a step daughter of 2 though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melinda

That sounds rather familiar  Thanks Riaz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melinda

Hi Stroodlepuff, that's usually how it goes on the forums, more men than ladies  we have 3 cat's to who we answer to, and whose commands we obey  pm your site I love finding new sites  plus this is introduce yourself so I guess it will be fine  and if it's not us ladies can always bend the men to our wills...we have the power

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

Melinda said:


> and if it's not us ladies can always bend the men to our wills...we have the power



strange but abnormally true.

ive seen this happen on so many other forums lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Melinda said:


> Hi Stroodlepuff, that's usually how it goes on the forums, more men than ladies  we have 3 cat's to who we answer to, and whose commands we obey  pm your site I love finding new sites  plus this is introduce yourself so I guess it will be fine  and if it's not us ladies can always bend the men to our wills...we have the power




True story  hehe I will PM it to you now  and that is sooo true we always have the power

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Gizmo said:


> Very cool, I mainly do PHP. Nice to meet another coder..
> 
> Anyway my name is Warren, I am the owner of http://www.ikonix.co.za/


Great.


Melinda said:


> Hi Vapers, I'm Melinda co-owner of www.skybluevaping.co.za. Ordered some KTS's for the shop and one will be allocated to me for vaping, so hoping that comes soon. I have 2 kiddies a little boy of 4 and a girl age 15 (Hormones is a nightmare). I run the day to day stuff on the site, and do the procurement of all our stock, basically that means I'm on the internet the whole day looking at goodies for the store. I'm a stay at home mom, which I love, but our 4 year old is going to school next year and I will need something to occupy myself, and therefore Skybleu Vaping was born




Welkom!!!Great to see you posting as well. 
(From your favorite Fourie client)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda

heh yeah you were one of my first few that signed up, and I was so panicked because then all the Fouries signed up and I freaked out! Poor Derick came home with tequila to calm me down

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA

You made the right noises when you started out, and rattled a few other suppliers.
That is the proper way to start things out. Now that the panicking is over, and the tequila kicked in, business can start

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melinda

yep a little competition is always good for the customers  The panicking and the tequila is done...darn it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

Welcome Melinda... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Hi all

I'm from the Eastern Cape. Super new to vaping, been vaping for all of 2 weeks now  I've got an eGo-type unit, nothing fancy. Still smoking analogues but I've gone from buying a pack a day to a pack lasting me about 4 or 5 days.

That's my story. Looking forward to learning from the more experienced vapers out there. Really cool that there's finally a SA forum about vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda

Hi There Space_Cowboy welcome, we are always willing to help fellow Vapers!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Welcome!! 
Don't worry too much about the analogs for now. Soon they will really start to taste disgusting, and vaping will become the only way.
Good luck! And enjoy it here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Thanks for the welcome guys. 

I'm sure I'll get over analogues soon enough. Since I started vaping they've lost alot of the wow-factor. 

I'm sure once I upgrade to decent hardware my vaping experience will be even better than it is now and I'll probably kick the analogues to the curb... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome space cowboy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

CraftyZA said:


> Welcome!!
> Don't worry too much about the analogs for now. Soon they will really start to taste disgusting, and vaping will become the only way.
> Good luck! And enjoy it here.




Yeah I agree, I also was still on analogues for a while when i made the switch but it really is horrible once you start vaping properly!

Oh and Welcome Space_Cowboy  Good luck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Thanks for the welcomes 



Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah I agree, I also was still on analogues for a while when i made the switch but it really is horrible once you start vaping properly!
> 
> Oh and Welcome Space_Cowboy  Good luck



I'm starting to dislike the taste of analogues more and more. Alot of the time, I get about halfway / three quarters of the way with an analogue and I feel like I've had enough. I'm actually quite impressed at how I've taken to vaping and how quickly I've taken to it as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA

To aid in the transition, you may consider a 2.4% juice for a few days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Errr.... What's 2.4% juice? Is it perhaps juice with a high percentage of nicotine content?

It was never part of my plan to quit analogues. I decided to try vaping to cut down on my normal analogue usage. The way things are going though I wouldn't be surprised if in the future I quite analogues totally.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Space_Cowboy said:


> Thanks for the welcomes
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to dislike the taste of analogues more and more. Alot of the time, I get about halfway / three quarters of the way with an analogue and I feel like I've had enough. I'm actually quite impressed at how I've taken to vaping and how quickly I've taken to it as well




Yeah it is amazing - I still try an analogue every now and then if my battery is dead and Im out with friends who I havent been able to convert yet - but I usually have about two drags and then wanna vomit! They are so so so disgusting!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Space_Cowboy said:


> Errr.... What's 2.4% juice? Is it perhaps juice with a high percentage of nicotine content?
> 
> It was never part of my plan to quit analogues. I decided to try vaping to cut down on my normal analogue usage. The way things are going though I wouldn't be surprised if in the future I quite analogues totally.




Even if you vape most of the time and still have analogues now and then you are still winning - but eventually you wont want to go near analogues - its inevitable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Space_Cowboy said:


> Errr.... What's 2.4% juice? Is it perhaps juice with a high percentage of nicotine content?
> 
> It was never part of my plan to quit analogues. I decided to try vaping to cut down on my normal analogue usage. The way things are going though I wouldn't be surprised if in the future I quite analogues totally.



Sorry,
It is a juice that contains 2.4% nicotine. Some bottles will say 2.4%, other bottles will say 24mg/ml.
It is a fairly strong concentration, and will definitely help with cravings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Space_Cowboy said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm from the Eastern Cape. Super new to vaping, been vaping for all of 2 weeks now  I've got an eGo-type unit, nothing fancy. Still smoking analogues but I've gone from buying a pack a day to a pack lasting me about 4 or 5 days.
> 
> That's my story. Looking forward to learning from the more experienced vapers out there. Really cool that there's finally a SA forum about vaping



howsit Space_cowboy

by smoking less analogues you already made so much progress!!

keep it up and soon, like Crafty said, analogues will taste disgusting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy

CraftyZA said:


> Sorry,
> It is a juice that contains 2.4% nicotine. Some bottles will say 2.4%, other bottles will say 24mg/ml.
> It is a fairly strong concentration, and will definitely help with cravings.



No worries man, just cool that I learnt something.. Thanks for the info, I'll give it a try.



Riaz said:


> howsit Space_cowboy
> 
> by smoking less analogues you already made so much progress!!
> 
> keep it up and soon, like Crafty said, analogues will taste disgusting



Howzit Riaz

Thanks I agree. My initial intention was just to cut down on analogues so I've already won that battle  With the advice I've gotten here so far I don't think there's any chance of turning my back on vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## allien1265

Hi everybody , Nasser is the name and I am so grateful to be part of this wonderful community . I started vaping in December 2012 and am loving my freedom .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

allien1265 said:


> Hi everybody , Nasser is the name and I am so grateful to be part of this wonderful community . I started vaping in December 2012 and am loving my freedom .




Hello there and WElcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda

Hi there allien1265 Welcome, Welcome, Welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## allien1265

Hi , Melinda and thank you for your contribution to the vaping community in South Africa . I will definitely be supporting your vape shop as soon as I have some moolah

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda

Hi allien thank you so much for the kind words, we are still very new and still building up our stock levels but we are getting there, slowly but surely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nuru

Im a self employed seafood retailer who covers the entire country. Mainly smaller towns. Im a perfect rep to introduce vaping to people from all walks of life.

Been vaping for a couple of months now and 60% of my customers are dying to get into it.

Looking for suppliers in the Jhb area with good quality products especially evods,plse contact me on seagatefoods@gmail.com. in Jhb 25 October 2013

Yours in vaping lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

welcome and nice going dude

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeKing

Nuru said:


> Im a self employed seafood retailer who covers the entire country. Mainly smaller towns. Im a perfect rep to introduce vaping to people from all walks of life.
> 
> Been vaping for a couple of months now and 60% of my customers are dying to get into it.
> 
> Looking for suppliers in the Jhb area with good quality products especially evods,plse contact me on seagatefoods@gmail.com. in Jhb 25 October 2013
> 
> Yours in vaping lol



Nuru, we did email you our reseller pricelist to and got no response.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Should have started here. Anyhow, here goes. My name is André, living in a very small village, Koringberg, in the Western Cape. Around 130 kms from Cape Town. I am a lawyer, working in the wine industry for many years.

Tried the previous twisp models on and off without success. Leaky, inconsistent and expensive. Their current model, the clearo, is actually not bad, but still expensive. Used it for a month on a campervan trip in New Zealand, but just to not smoke in the van. Acquired an eVic monstertube beginning July 2013 with a Vivi Nova. Had no expectations nor intention to stop smoking, but found with the hit this equipment delivered it was actually not so difficult not to do the stinkies, but still had to do a lot of tweaking. On 7 July 2013 I had my last cigarette. Then I started researching ecigs in earnest. Got some protanks, Vision Spinners and a Vamo V3, and a variety of juices. Ordered a K100 mech and an Igo-L rebuildable atomizer as I came to the conclusion that dripping probably gives the best vaping experience possible. Then, after more research, had to decide between a Kayfun or a Reo Grand with Reomizer 2. Decided on the latter as it seemed to be based on dripping, but without the hassle of having to drip all the time. Best decision ever, it is the end all as far as vaping is concerned. Now I build coils - easy peasy - try to find my all day juice and dabble a bit with DIY juices. And there you go.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nightfearz

Hello everyone, my name is Milo, i'm the IT guy and brother to CraftyZA. I'm hated because I'm the architect and support engineer for the ETC/E-toll project, but hey it pays the bills. (most of them anyway). Been vaping for 6 months (and my daughter is 6 months old). Huge Gadgeteer myself. this is the age of the geek. technology is awesome and analog is outdated, I simply applied that to my nicotine fix also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Nightfearz said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Milo, i'm the IT guy and brother to CraftyZA. I'm hated because I'm the architect and support engineer for the ETC/E-toll project, but hey it pays the bills. (most of them anyway). Been vaping for 6 months (and my daughter is 6 months old). Huge Gadgeteer myself. this is the age of the geek. technology is awesome and analog is outdated, I simply applied that to my nicotine fix also.


 

We cant hate you for the E-tolls (Although we would really love to ) Its the government not you haha 

Welcome to the forum hope to see some interesting posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz

Stroodlepuff said:


> We cant hate you for the E-tolls (Although we would really love to ) Its the government not you haha
> 
> Welcome to the forum hope to see some interesting posts


 
I thank you for your objective view  it surely has been an exhausting 4 years. yes we have been building this for 4 years, and from a technology point of view it certainly is an epic system. not going live, for me, would be like giving birth to a stillborn, but if that child is the spawn of evil most people would be glad. ok enough analogies. thank you for the warm welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

It is the spawn of Evil  lol shame must be hectic!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Welkom tjom!
Until today he still does not want to give me access to the sanral database. 



Nightfearz said:


> ...and analog is outdated...


Not when it comes to audio. Analog rules that department!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz

CraftyZA said:


> Welkom tjom!
> Until today he still does not want to give me access to the sanral database.
> 
> 
> Not when it comes to audio. Analog rules that department!


your opinion, i love my creative recon 3d surround sound, and itunes, in stead of LP's.... the only thing i do with LP's is convert them to digital songs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Nightfearz said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Milo, i'm the IT guy and brother to CraftyZA. I'm hated because I'm the architect and support engineer for the ETC/E-toll project, but hey it pays the bills. (most of them anyway). Been vaping for 6 months (and my daughter is 6 months old). Huge Gadgeteer myself. this is the age of the geek. technology is awesome and analog is outdated, I simply applied that to my nicotine fix also.


 
Hi and welcome to our "little familia" brother of Crafty, Nightfearz! 

We will forgive you for the whole E-toll debacle, to start you with a clean slate, if you tell us how vaping have been treating you for the last 6 months 

Hope you enjoy your time here, everyone is all nice!

Vapey

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightfearz

Thank you Vapey for the warm welcome. 
it was crafty that introduced me back into vaping, tried all the previous versions like twisp, and E-gwaai, but they soon went into the drawer never to surfice again. The day I bought my evod kit was the last day of analog smoking for me. I still have half a box of princeton somewhere in my car, but have not touched analog since. Vaping has had it ups and downs... dry burns, bad e-liquid, horrible flavours, batteries that died, etc, but those are certainly in the minority. The rest of the time has been an absolute breeze. I quit smoking to protect my young one, and just create a healthier environment for her, but I found a hobby fo'sho' . I have subsequently converted about half the people at work, and some friends, and will continue to advocate the benefits of e-ciggies. the benefits are amazing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CraftyZA

Nightfearz said:


> ...it was crafty that introduced me back into vaping...


Come to think of it... was it not me as well that got you smoking?

Back in the day, Celtisdal was an open field, and we often told mother that we going for a bicycle ride in that direction. It was actually just so we can smoke without her prying eyes in the area.

I am influential, whether good or bad I din't care, as long as it was fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

CraftyZA said:


> Come to think of it... was it not me as well that got you smoking?
> 
> Back in the day, Celtisdal was an open field, and we often told mother that we going for a bicycle ride in that direction. It was actually just so we can smoke without her prying eyes in the area.
> 
> I am influential, whether good or bad I din't care, as long as it was fun


 
I take it you're the older one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightfearz

CraftyZA said:


> Come to think of it... was it not me as well that got you smoking?
> 
> Back in the day, Celtisdal was an open field, and we often told mother that we going for a bicycle ride in that direction. It was actually just so we can smoke without her prying eyes in the area.
> 
> I am influential, whether good or bad I din't care, as long as it was fun



It was you indeed... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightfearz

Stroodlepuff said:


> I take it you're the older one?


That he is yes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

My older brother also taught me to smoke...what is it with older brothers?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Melinda said:


> My older brother also taught me to smoke...what is it with older brothers?


 
Mine was my older sister  My late older brother almost killed me when he found out  He was a very very protective big brother

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightfearz

Question is.... Who taught the older siblings to smoke....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda

I don't know never cared enough to ask....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Pieter at school. Only smokers was allowed at the gang-house, so there was only one course of action to take.
Got 3 loose draws from dad's packet, then puffed away with all the cool kids. It went downhill from there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Hey, I'm also an older brother....... 

My younger brother started smoking all by him self, I can claim no fame to that one.

For me, well some "evil" friends and a quart bottle of Black Label later in a parkie late one night, that's my excuse...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Floyd

hi Guys

Floyd here from cape town, love the forum, looking foward to interacting with some other vapers!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA

Welcome Floyd!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Floyd said:


> hi Guys
> 
> Floyd here from cape town, love the forum, looking foward to interacting with some other vapers!


 
Welcome Floyd  Looking forward to your vape talk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda

Hi Floyd from Cape Town welcome to the forum, looking forward to your post..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Floyd

thanks guys n girl, been vapin for a while, when from 20 cigs to cold turkey in a day bout a year ago & never touched a cig since then  got a bunch of batteries & tanks so will post up a few pics soon!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Floyd said:


> hi Guys
> 
> Floyd here from cape town, love the forum, looking foward to interacting with some other vapers!


 
Hi and welcome Floyd

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Hi Floyd, welcome brother!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

welcome all the new peoples, so nice to see more and more people joining.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Floyd said:


> thanks guys n girl, been vapin for a while, when from 20 cigs to cold turkey in a day bout a year ago & never touched a cig since then  got a bunch of batteries & tanks so will post up a few pics soon!


Welcome to the family floyd.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

denizenx said:


> welcome all the new peoples, so nice to see more and more people joining.


The more people join, the more this AWESOME forum will last!
We need to spread the word!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Floyd said:


> hi Guys
> 
> Floyd here from cape town, love the forum, looking foward to interacting with some other vapers!


 
Welcome Floyd, lots of Cape peeps around here. Myself included.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz

welcome floyd, and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Howzit Vapers,

I've been browsing this forum for sometime now, thought I'd finally intro myself. I have never smoked cigarettes ever, however I have been heavily into hooka, oka pipe, hubbly or what ever other names there are. I never smoked a pipe in just over a month now. My daily device is an MVP v2 with a Nimbus at 1.6 ohms. My evening device is a Kamry KTS with a Trident at 0.9 ohms.

Looking forward to these exciting new times with my local fellow vapers 

Big ups to Melinda who recommended this site

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Melinda

Hi Rifaat glad that you decided to join, this is an awesome crowd of people, looking forward to your input on the forum...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Hey Nooby! Welcome to la familia!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Hi Rifaat - Welcome, good to hear from you. Make yourself right at home. Seems you have advanced quite far down this road already looking at your equipment - a quick and steep learning curve. Vape on mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Nooby said:


> Howzit Vapers,
> 
> I've been browsing this forum for sometime now, thought I'd finally intro myself. I'm Rifaat, from Cape Town. I work at a Digital advertising company. I have never smoked cigarettes ever, however I have been heavily into hooka, oka pipe, hubbly or what ever other names there are. I never smoked a pipe in just over a month now. My daily device is an MVP v2 with a Nimbus at 1.6 ohms. My evening device is a Kamry KTS with a Trident at 0.9 ohms.
> 
> Looking forward to these exciting new times with my local fellow vapers
> 
> Big ups to Melinda who recommended this site


 
Welcom Rifaat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Thanks all for the awesome welcome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Howzit Nooby and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nooby

Matthee said:


> Hi Rifaat - Welcome, good to hear from you. Make yourself right at home. Seems you have advanced quite far down this road already looking at your equipment - a quick and steep learning curve. Vape on mate.


 
Yeah, I had a Twisp clearo & iTaste vv v3 as well, just not enough clouds for me lol... Its difficult leaving the oka since it had so much smoke, so the rebuildables basically works brilliantly in that department. I have an iClear 30s which I got from Sharief, but waiting for pay day to get some more liquid. I had a Pro tank 2 from Skyblue but just couldn't adjust to that burnt taste every now & then, even after removing flavor wick. Tried micro coils in the Pro tank but kept on gurgling so just gave up lol..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Yeah, I had a Twisp clearo & iTaste vv v3 as well, just not enough clouds for me lol... Its difficult leaving the oka since it had so much smoke, so the rebuildables basically works brilliantly in that department. I have an iClear 30s which I got from Sharief, but waiting for pay day to get some more liquid. I had a Pro tank 2 from Skyblue but just couldn't adjust to that burnt taste every now & then, even after removing flavor wick. Tried micro coils in the Pro tank but kept on gurgling so just gave up lol..


Brilliant, I'm not a cloud chaser, but also do rba (Reomizer2) for it allows met to build and position the coil to suit my vaping needs. Presume you have already enlarged those air holes!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

Matthee said:


> Brilliant, I'm not a cloud chaser, but also do rba (Reomizer2) for it allows met to build and position the coil to suit my vaping needs. Presume you have already enlarged those air holes!?


 
Yip, all good and done  But think I'm getting or have vaper's tongue(read this on ECF I think) because I hardly taste the flavor with my drippers. But with a normal atty I can still sort of taste. Maybe due to the fact I only vape 1 flavor at a time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Vaper's tongue is basically Olfactory fatigue (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olfactory_fatigue)

So smelling some coffee beans roasting might sort you out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Yip, all good and done  But think I'm getting or have vaper's tongue(read this on ECF I think) because I hardly taste the flavor with my drippers. But with a normal atty I can still sort of taste. Maybe due to the fact I only vape 1 flavor at a time?


Rifaat - My taste buds played havoc with me in the first 2 months or so. The same juice tasted differently from day to day. Seems to have stabilised now. Drank (still do) quite a lot of water in between. Some peeps say you should vape unflavoured juice if this happens or give it a longer break in between (difficult for a chain vaper like me). With the drippers maybe go a bit higher with your ohms and get your coils closer to the floor and further away from the posts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeKing

Welcome Rifaat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaping Jakes

Welcome Rifaat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Derick said:


> Vaper's tongue is basically Olfactory fatigue (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olfactory_fatigue)
> 
> So smelling some coffee beans roasting might sort you out


Or maybe a few puffs of coffee vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Thanks again gents & ladies for all the warm welcomes. Very loving community (BBM hug)

Cannot say to much about SA as a whole though... maybe the country should start vaping? Then we would have more shared interest such as this forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hi all, 

Ive been on the site for about a week or so, but havent formally introduced myself yet. 

I am from JHB and work in the financial services industry. 

Funny how things turn out. I had a goal for 2013 to stop smoking. Been smoking for about 16 years. About a month ago i bought a Twisp Clearo and to my amazement i really liked it. For about a week, i smoked real cigs and my Twisp, but found myself spending more and more time on the Twisp and less on the real cigs. One day i didnt have a real cig, the next day i tried one and felt nauseous. From then i havent touched a real cig. Its been nearly a month now and i cant believe how easy its been not to smoke real cigs and vape instead. So amazingly, i may just be able to tick that goal off. I never thought i would become a vaper instead. 

The past few weeks have been a real eye opener for me. The vaping journey has just begun and i am loving it. 

This forum has been super. All you guys and girls are great and friendly. Thank you. I look forward to checking in and seeing what has been posted and i find the forum insightful and entertaining. I hope it grows from strength to strength. 

In case you're wondering what my picture to the left is. Its a photo i took in Rome earlier this year. Its of the Colosseum. I actually spent about 4 hours there to try get the perfect picture and took so many from different angles and from daylight through sunset into the evening. This one is my best... 

Another snippet - my nickname is Silver1. It comes from the nickname my friends gave to my motorbike back in the days. It was called SilverAngel.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

Well, welcome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks Derick. Will place an order tmrw for some of those HC flavours and have my first go at dIY mixing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Cool. Melinda and I have done a lot of mixing, so if you need any help give us a shout.

All I can recommend for now is to get yourself a syringe or two, so that you can measure exactly and secondly to work in a well ventilated area, those flavours are quite strong and can linger in a room for quite a while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Hi Silver, we've met and already talked some, so this is just the formal welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the advice Derick, will do

And thanks Andre for the formal welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

Hi all, so glad I stumbled on this forum - seems like a great SA community. 

I've only been vaping for approx. 2.5 months now but have totally converted from being a 40+ a day smoker for over 25 years. In all honesty, I never really wanted to give up because I enjoyed smoking so much. Since taking up vaping no more morning cough and no more stink. Happiness!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Derick

Welcome vaalboy - always happy to have new people around here - I thought I was the winner here at 20 a day for 27 years, but I think I am now a distant third

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to the family Vaalboy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA

Welcome. Settle in, have a vape, and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaping Jakes

Welome, vaalboy. Enjoy!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Hey Vaalboy! Welcome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alawhie

Hi Everyone!!! I'm Alawhie  Am a second year med student at Stellenbosch University (so I guess from what I've seen by now, that I'm the baby here - Everyone else is working already). I've been vaping for around about 7 or 8 months now. Started out on one of those crappy Green smoke things and then gradually made my way up the ladder. Currently using an Innokin SVD, couple of mech clones and RBA's (also mostly fasttech clones). Haven't touched an analogue since I started. Am really keen on giving D.I.Y e-liquids a shot... Soon hopefully

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaping Jakes

Hallo and welcome Alawhie.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alawhie

Thanx Jake  Which side u from bud? cpt as well?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the forums alawhie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alawhie

Thanx Gizmo!!! You the guy that started this site, right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaping Jakes

Alawhie said:


> Thanx Jake  Which side u from bud? cpt as well?


Unfortunately from Gauteng, grew up in Wellington, many many moons ago


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alawhie

Have alota fam members that ended up settling in GP eventually too. Wonder what everyone's been finding so attractive on that side lol... Are the 'bucks' better there, or what? enlighten me....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome Vaalboy and Alawhie. Enjoy the forum, collectively it has huge knowledge from the experienced members.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Ahooi Alawhie!
Hope you enjoy it!
Welcome brother!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Alawhie said:


> Thanx Gizmo!!! You the guy that started this site, right?


 
Yes he is  

With that I would like to say welcome to the Family

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

welcome to all the new members 

glad to have all you guys on board, im sure theres a lot of knowledge circulating on the forum so none of us will ever be lost.

vape on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Hi all, so glad I stumbled on this forum - seems like a great SA community.
> 
> I've only been vaping for approx. 2.5 months now but have totally converted from being a 40+ a day smoker for over 25 years. In all honesty, I never really wanted to give up because I enjoyed smoking so much. Since taking up vaping no more morning cough and no more stink. Happiness!


 Hi Vaalboy, most welcome. Huge congrats on the 2+ months off the stinkies! 142 days for me now as you can see from my signature banner. Does make a huge difference in so many respects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Alawhie said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I'm Alawhie  Am a second year med student at Stellenbosch University (so I guess from what I've seen by now, that I'm the baby here - Everyone else is working already). I've been vaping for around about 7 or 8 months now. Started out on one of those crappy Green smoke things and then gradually made my way up the ladder. Currently using an Innokin SVD, couple of mech clones and RBA's (also mostly fasttech clones). Haven't touched an analogue since I started. Am really keen on giving D.I.Y e-liquids a shot... Soon hopefully


 Hi Alawhie - Welcome to the forum. Maybe baby in years, but certainly not in vaping! 7/8 months smoke free is no mean achievement - congrats. Don't be a stranger on the forum in between dissecting cadavers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Alawhie said:


> Have alota fam members that ended up settling in GP eventually too. Wonder what everyone's been finding so attractive on that side lol... Are the 'bucks' better there, or what? enlighten me....


Welcome!!
Much better... but I will give it up for a life over there. As long as i can put the kids through school, and have a decent size house with a pool and a lekker braai place, I'm happy. And a vape budget. other than that, i dont need much more than that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeKing

Welcome to all the new members, we hope you find your vaping experience and the experience on the forum mighty pleasurable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alawhie

CraftyZA said:


> Welcome!!
> Much better... but I will give it up for a life over there. As long as i can put the kids through school, and have a decent size house with a pool and a lekker braai place, I'm happy. And a vape budget. other than that, i dont need much more than that!


 I second you on that Crafty The Vaperican Dream!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alawhie

Matthee said:


> Hi Alawhie - Welcome to the forum. Maybe baby in years, but certainly not in vaping! 7/8 months smoke free is no mean achievement - congrats. Don't be a stranger on the forum in between dissecting cadavers.


 Hahahaha thought it'd be a little hypocritical to smoke whilst telling patients not to, you know. I'm stuck in the middle of exams right now... sweating blood lol. But I'll be sure to message you all more often as soon as this is all over next week (If I don't have to rewrite anything that is). Loving this friendly buzz here. Noticed on some of the US forums that alota newcomers were being crapped on for "silly" questions etc lol. Nothing like that happening here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alawhie

TylerD said:


> Ahooi Alawhie!
> Hope you enjoy it!
> Welcome brother!


 Ahooi Captain!!! Thanx.... You all making me feel really "at home" here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Alawhie said:


> Noticed on some of the US forums that alota newcomers were being crapped on for "silly" questions etc lol. Nothing like that happening here


Yeah, you will find a lot of that here. Since day one(ish) it has only been a spirit of helpfulness, and support here. That's just how we roll!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alawhie

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yes he is
> 
> With that I would like to say welcome to the Family


 Thanx Stroodle !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

Hellow Alawhie and welcome my man.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Alawhie said:


> Hahahaha thought it'd be a little hypocritical to smoke whilst telling patients not to, you know. I'm stuck in the middle of exams right now... sweating blood lol. But I'll be sure to message you all more often as soon as this is all over next week (If I don't have to rewrite anything that is). Loving this friendly buzz here. Noticed on some of the US forums that alota newcomers were being crapped on for "silly" questions etc lol. Nothing like that happening here


Remember from my student days (law) many moons ago that my med buddies had to suffer through volumes and volumes of intricate information for the exams. Law was a holiday in comparison. Best of luck with the exams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie

Matthee said:


> Remember from my student days (law) many moons ago that my med buddies had to suffer through volumes and volumes of intricate information for the exams. Law was a holiday in comparison. Best of luck with the exams.


 My brother will be studying law as from next year. Applied at UWC and was accepted. Great field to be in. Have a buddy here in stellies that's also doing the same and he say's he'd not wana do anything else. Do you find it to be a stressful job Matthee? Would be nice for my brother to get a little insight from someone that is practicing in the field

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alawhie

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Hellow Alawhie and welcome my man.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 Thanx Sharief !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Alawhie said:


> My brother will be studying law as from next year. Applied at UWC and was accepted. Great field to be in. Have a buddy here in stellies that's also doing the same and he say's he'd not wana do anything else. Do you find it to be a stressful job Matthee? Would be nice for my brother to get a little insight from someone that is practicing in the field


Practicing law is very stressful. I am more in a corporate environment, which is better. All jobs have stress, depends how you manage it methinks. Managing people, which I did for many years, probably takes the most out of you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

Hi all, i am the Zodiac  been vaping since March this year, work at Speedway Motors, Cape Town. Had my last analogue on the way driving to buy my first vape unit. Since then, i have had a few of the new cool new toys that has come out since, however, always go back to my trusted Evod. 

I hope that my stay here will be both beneficial to the fellow vapers here and myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

The zodiac has finally arrived. Slm bru hoefaa

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

Cape vaping supplies said:


> The zodiac has finally arrived. Slm bru hoefaa
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


All good bro, your side ? You've been a bit quiet lately, so i'm guessing you're in vaping heaven  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Lol I will see u later

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Hi all, i am the Zodiac  been vaping since March this year, work at Speedway Motors, Cape Town. Had my last analogue on the way driving to buy my first vape unit. Since then, i have had a few of the new cool new toys that has come out since, however, always go back to my trusted Evod.
> 
> I hope that my stay here will be both beneficial to the fellow vapers here and myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome, Zodiac. Congrats on leaving the stinkies behind. Beneficial - absolutely, we learn from one another.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Welcome!
wow on stopping in one go. Most of us at least held on to the burning cigs for like a week or more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

Matthee said:


> Welcome, Zodiac. Congrats on leaving the stinkies behind. Beneficial - absolutely, we learn from one another.


Thanks Matthee, @CraftyZA, i was determined to quit ciggies, and i have tried everything. I was at a point where i quit quitting  When i was introduced to vaping, i thought to myself that this was the last last thing i'm going to try to quit. Thankfully i didn't give up before trying vaping, and it has changed my life for the better. I feel so much better, and i tell my story to everyone, encouraging them to try it too  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome Zodiac. Always great to hear everyone's stories. Makes one feel like we all in this together  All the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

Silver1 said:


> Welcome Zodiac. Always great to hear everyone's stories. Makes one feel like we all in this together  All the best


Thanks so much Silver1, appreciate all the warm welcomes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Welcome Zodiac... You will find this forum pretty useful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

Nooby said:


> Welcome Zodiac... You will find this forum pretty useful


Thanks, and i hope i can be of help to others too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JFourie

Halloo, my name is Jana - From Centurion.
Been vaping for ...uhm.... 9 months now... I think - never fell of the wagon. not missing the stinkies at all.

I am not such a serious vapour anymore, the Evod battery keeps for a month without charging hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Geez! a month on evod battery? Then a coil lasts 6 - 8 months?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

JFourie said:


> Halloo, my name is Jana - From Centurion.
> Been vaping for ...uhm.... 9 months now... I think - never fell of the wagon. not missing the stinkies at all.
> 
> I am not such a serious vapour anymore, the Evod battery keeps for a month without charging hehe


 
Welcome Jana  And thats an awesome achievement! Well done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Welcome jana. Hope you enjoy your stay. Evod battery a whole month with out charging lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

JFourie said:


> Halloo, my name is Jana - From Centurion.
> Been vaping for ...uhm.... 9 months now... I think - never fell of the wagon. not missing the stinkies at all.
> 
> I am not such a serious vapour anymore, the Evod battery keeps for a month without charging hehe


Hi Jana, welcome to the forum !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JFourie

CraftyZA said:


> Geez! a month on evod battery? Then a coil lasts 6 - 8 months?


 Hehehe - indeed. I usually vape only in heavy traffic and when having a drink

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

welcome and i can believe the traffic bit. durban boy that i am i nearly had a panic attack at the freeway congestion between jhb and pretoria a bunch of years ago. and i was in the passenger seat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Welcome Jana - Huge congrats on leaving the stinkies behind. Your vaping is in the same league as HRH's. I vape like I smoked - a lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Hi all guess im the newest newbee. 4th day vaping loving it so far. Hard to believe I would have smoked around 80 analogue s by now.
Just wanted to give a big up to Cape Vaping for sorting me out with my Maxi, soon to be modified . Im kinda from the automotive industry so imagine the smile on my face when I learned I could modify my unit. 
Awesome info on this forum thanks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

The Golf said:


> Hi all guess im the newest newbee. 4th day vaping loving it so far. Hard to believe I would have smoked around 80 analogue s by now.
> Just wanted to give a big up to Cape Vaping for sorting me out with my Maxi, soon to be modified . Im kinda from the automotive industry so imagine the smile on my face when I learned I could modify my unit.
> Awesome info on this forum thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Welcome Golf, congrats on quitting the analogues, you have an awesome starter kit to begin with ! Keep it up !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Hi all guess im the newest newbee. 4th day vaping loving it so far. Hard to believe I would have smoked around 80 analogue s by now.
> Just wanted to give a big up to Cape Vaping for sorting me out with my Maxi, soon to be modified . Im kinda from the automotive industry so imagine the smile on my face when I learned I could modify my unit.
> Awesome info on this forum thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Welcome The Golf. That modification is just the start. Wait till you get into the swing of things. Congrats on saying bye to the stinkies. See you around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

welcome welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome Golf and Jana. Great to see new members joining. Enjoy the forum. The best part is that the people on it are really friendly and helpful. Long may it last.

PS- Golf, have you modified your Golf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## auriga1000

Hi all. My name is Imran and have been on vape for 3 months now. Using Twisp, (don't laugh). Found this forum by chance while on another un- related forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zodiac

auriga1000 said:


> Hi all. My name is Imran and have been on vape for 3 months now. Using Twisp, (don't laugh). Found this forum by chance while on another un- related forum.


Hi Imraan and welcome to the forum !!  We don't judge people here on the forum, we're here to help where we can. Hope you enjoy your stay here !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## auriga1000



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi Imran - welcome - enjoy the forum

PS: dont be embarrassed about the Twisp. I also have it and use it every day. Among a few other things

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

You will want to upgrade soon when this hobby kicks in at full throttle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

auriga1000 said:


> Hi all. My name is Imran and have been on vape for 3 months now. Using Twisp, (don't laugh). Found this forum by chance while on another un- related forum.


Hi Imran. Welcome to the forum. Congrats on the 3 months without the stinkies - great achievement. Love that dragon! Auriga - name of a dragon in a SF fantasy or the star constellation or something else?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

auriga1000 said:


> Hi all. My name is Imran and have been on vape for 3 months now. Using Twisp, (don't laugh). Found this forum by chance while on another un- related forum.


 
There's a saying doing the rounds - the best device out there... is the one keeping you off the analogs 
That can be an overpriced twisp, or a chinese knockoff, whatever works 

Welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RawRam_cpt

Hi hi!

Cape Town vaper here... Been off analogs for nearly two years now and chain vape like a choo-choo!

Keen to get into some serious cloud creation if Fasttech ever delivers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Wow, almost 2 years - that is a milestone, congrats. Welcome to our forum, many good cloud chasers here to partner on your cloud creation journey - much, much better than the stinkies. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome @auriga1000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

and welcome @RawRam_cpt awesome achievement there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Welcome guys. The golf glad you enjoying your units.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

Loving it. Thank you. I feel like I owe you one 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Hello everyone,

Have been vaping for last 5 weeks, despite trying Njoy and various other cheapies a few years back, i carried on with analogs until I decided enough was enough. Been smoking for 16 years, but have not had an analog for the past 8 days and have been vaping only.

Have 2 Evods for daily use, and an SVD for home vaping, with an iClear30, Protank II mega and Mini pro-tank, plus some cheapies from electronic cigarette suppliers in Pietermaritzburg. 

Great to find a world of local like minded crazies!

Dev

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

Welcome devdev hope you enjoy your stay on the forum. Quite some gear you have

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

release the quackin. awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Have been vaping for last 5 weeks, despite trying Njoy and various other cheapies a few years back, i carried on with analogs until I decided enough was enough. Been smoking for 16 years, but have not had an analog for the past 8 days and have been vaping only.
> 
> Have 2 Evods for daily use, and an SVD for home vaping, with an iClear30, Protank II mega and Mini pro-tank, plus some cheapies from electronic cigarette suppliers in Pietermaritzburg.
> 
> Great to find a world of local like minded crazies!
> 
> Dev


Welcome Dev. Congrats on leaving the stinkies behind you. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome dev, congrats on your 5 weeks clean, stay strong !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome dev! We always happy to see more vapers joining the vaping army

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Thanks everyone for the welcome messages!

Glad to be a conscript in the vaping army 

I am in Jhb btw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

Eish what n idiot.  . Just changed batteries on my maxi, opened the wrong end and all the juice ran out on my pants. Such a freakin nooby think to do. Hanging my head in shame lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

The Golf said:


> Eish what n idiot.  . Just changed batteries on my maxi, opened the wrong end and all the juice ran out on my pants. Such a freakin nooby think to do. Hanging my head in shame lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Haha, it happens to most ppl using Maxi's. Now you've learnt a valuable lesson 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome Dev  Goodness me this army is getting bigger and bigger by the day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fred1sa

Stroodlepuff said:


> Welcome Dev  Goodness me this army is getting bigger and *bigger* by the day


What!  lol
Welcome young padawans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

hahahahaha wow!!! Typing error of note!!!! Bigger and *BIGGER * lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 1am7h30n3

Hi guys,
Been lurking on the forums for a while.
Started out with an evod starter kit, tried a few other clearomizers, protanks, etc, got a PT3 on order (dual coil baby!), awaiting delivery of Rocket rebuildable and gonna start with building soon.
Recently started with DIY juices, and now it's pretty much all I vape, searching for that perfect holy grail mixture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac

1am7h30n3 said:


> Hi guys,
> Been lurking on the forums for a while.
> Started out with an evod starter kit, tried a few other clearomizers, protanks, etc, got a PT3 on order (dual coil baby!), awaiting delivery of Rocket rebuildable and gonna start with building soon.
> Recently started with DIY juices, and now it's pretty much all I vape, searching for that perfect holy grail mixture.


Hi 1am7h30n3, welcome to the forum!! Hope you enjoy your stay here, and hope you enjoy your new toys you have on the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome  The courier has just collected your parcel and it is out for same day delivery so you should get it today! Waybill number is on its way to your email.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

1am7h30n3 said:


> Hi guys,
> Been lurking on the forums for a while.
> Started out with an evod starter kit, tried a few other clearomizers, protanks, etc, got a PT3 on order (dual coil baby!), awaiting delivery of Rocket rebuildable and gonna start with building soon.
> Recently started with DIY juices, and now it's pretty much all I vape, searching for that perfect holy grail mixture.


Welcome again @1am7h30n3 (still trying to decipher your handle), officially. Hope this forum will be an asset for you and that we can learn from your experiences as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matthee said:


> Welcome again @1am7h30n3 (still trying to decipher your handle), officially. Hope this forum will be an asset for you and that we can learn from your experiences as well.


 
Also trying  I'm guessing it is I am - But then the rest I cant figure out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

welcome dude

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Oooooh wait I got it  I am the one

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3

Haha, the 1am7h30n3 is for I Am The One.
@Stroodlepuff thanks, I got the email, that's the package I'm most excited about receiving!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3

Stroodlepuff is too clever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> Oooooh wait I got it  I am the one


Great, I have never been good with such things, still pondering that squirrel one of yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matthee said:


> Great, I have never been good with such things, still pondering that squirrel one of yours!


 
I actually completely forgot about that  Will go post the explanation now  its quite silly really

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Welcome iamtheone

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev

Welcome new friend (whose name reads to me like 2sd87asd89)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Welcome all to this awesome forum! You will indeed find all the info whether for beginner or advanced..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Welcome new friend (whose name reads to me like 2sd87asd89)


Now you are totally confusing me. Please translate that code.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev

Matthee said:


> Now you are totally confusing me. Please translate that code.


 
Simple: Close eyes, mash number keys with left hand and alphabet keys with right hand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

I give up. Presume you mean "match" not "mash"? Can't do that on a normal PC keyboard? Please, help me out of my misery and just tell me! I would fail totally as a coder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Lol Matthee. Too much coffee, not enough vape for me.  Thought you asked how I made it, not what it means. It is open to interpretation, but in DevDev-ish(Soon to be RSA's 13th official language, and some what related to English) it says Iamtheone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LanceG

Hey all, 

So coming in as a real noob here only been vaping for a week now( haven't had a cig since I started) and all I can is that it is freaking cool. 

I'm a technical person, which has been a problem this week as I have been reading far to much about this stuff that it is a borderline addiction ( that's not such a bad thing right?)

I started with a EVOD kit which has been great, went to the guys at Vapeking to get a few flavours and we'll walked out with a few other things, what a great setup they have there, very cool ideas for the future.

But yeah that's enough for now, looking forward to getting to know you all.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev

@LanceG welcome bud, hope you enjoy yourself here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Welcome @LanceG to the forum. Replacing a life threatening addiction with an obsessive hobby sounds like a good deal to me! Being an untech myself it is great to have technical expertise on the forum, keeps us anchored in reality sometimes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Hello and welcome LanceG 

Well done on NO stinkies for a whole week allready! Its easier than we thought hey.....  

You will find ALOT of reading here as well, and some uber-friendly folks.

Welcome to our growing family, and enjoy your time "well spent" here!
Vapey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome Lance!
Vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

welcome lance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Welcome Lance! The fact that you are technical, might cost you some bucks. 
It is all worth it tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome Lance, was nice meeting you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

Welcome LanceG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome Lance glad you joined us  hope you are enjoying your new toys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Oh yes, Lance we love SEEING other members' new toys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelos Hadjistavri

Hi,
My name is Angelos and I am an ecig addict. I vape for more than 3 years and I really enjoy it. I like to test every reputable product in the market so I believe I have a vast knowledge of the whole issue of vaping. I currently use a Joyetech evic battery 3400 mah and a Kanger Protank 3 - dual coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Do pardon me if I am somewhat cynical Angelos, but you still have not explained your connection to mixnmatcheliquids? Where are you from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi Angelos

Welcome to the forum!

I have a question for you. Since you've been vaping for 3 years maybe you can help me. 

I am trying to determine whether I should go the RBA and Mech Mod route. I am currently on a Protank 2 and a 1300mah Vision Spinner VV device. I also have the variable wattage iTaste device. Generally I am quite happy and its keeping me off the stinkies, but I do want to know how much better a well set up RBA system will vape.

I find it very interesting that you are on the PT3 with an eVic and not on an RBA and MechMod. Have you tried all those options? Why have you "settled" on the PT3 and eVic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> Hi Angelos
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I have a question for you. Since you've been vaping for 3 years maybe you can help me.
> 
> I am trying to determine whether I should go the RBA and Mech Mod route. I am currently on a Protank 2 and a 1300mah Vision Spinner VV device. I also have the variable wattage iTaste device. Generally I am quite happy and its keeping me off the stinkies, but I do want to know how much better a well set up RBA system will vape.
> 
> I find it very interesting that you are on the PT3 with an eVic and not on an RBA and MechMod. Have you tried all those options? Why have you "settled" on the PT3 and eVic?


Because http://www.mixnmatcheliquids.com/ do not sell RBAs and Mechs. Mr Hadjistavri, from Nicosia in Cyprus, is without a doubt connected to this vendor, if not the owner - see e.g. his facebook page. He is the owner of this domain name - see below. So he has visited us under false pretenses and his few posts are obviously slanted towards procuring for the business.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelos Hadjistavri

Dear Matthe I just saw your post. I already replied to another message that I am from Cyprus and that I am the perfumist/ liquid creator of the company. Yes I am related to the company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

@Angelos Hadjistavri, although we appreciate knowledge from all aspects on this forum, we do not allow punting of products unless you are a certified retailer. The Retailer section of the forum is also strictly for South African vendors, with that I would like to say that you are more than welcome to be a member and part of this community although it is aimed at South Africans, granted that you no longer try and punt your products anywhere on this forum. If you do continue to punt your website and products we will be forced to ban you with immediate effect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Angelos Hadjistavri said:


> Dear Matthe I just saw your post. I already replied to another message that I am from Cyprus and that I am the perfumist/ liquid creator of the company. Yes I am related to the company.


Yes, I saw that belated reply, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelos Hadjistavri

Dear Stroodlepuff,

I totally understand and I will comply with your request. I joined the forum because I believe that exchanging knowledge and ideas is essential for the "good interest" of the electronic cigarette business and of coarse for the end user.

My sincere apologies for any inconvenience caused.

Angelos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Angelos Hadjistavri said:


> Dear Stroodlepuff,
> 
> I totally understand and I will comply with your request. I joined the forum because I believe that exchanging knowledge and ideas is essential for the "good interest" of the electronic cigarette business and of coarse for the end user.
> 
> My sincere apologies for any inconvenience caused.
> 
> Angelos


Thank you Angelos. Then this suspicious moderator/member can heartily welcome you to the forum. Your inputs will be appreciated and hope you can learn some from us as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Angelos Hadjistavri

As we Greeks say....... the older we get the more knowledge we get. I am glad I have the chance to share knowledge and ideas with forum members.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Welcome Angelos

Lets hope you can help us all with your flavour and perfume experience 

I asked a question on another thread about what your typical day is like being a perfumist and how you go about finding new flavours. Perhaps this is a better thread to post your reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelos Hadjistavri

Hi Silver,

My typical day usually is to create the order list of custom made liquids or the wholesale flavors that we market locally. New flavor creation is not an everyday task. However, is a very challenging task and I can admit that developing a new flavor is the part I like most. But as I always say working with e-liquids is like cooking. If you have the passion - imagination and patience the end result can be rewarding.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Morning All

Been vaping and lurking for a while and decided to signup today. Awesome forum.
I'm from Cape Town have a background in electronics and am currently working in sales.

The toys I'm playing with at the mo are: a few iClear 16's, a few evods, a PT, a plain old CE5 which is still my most fuss free clearo fill up and go just can't chain vape it. For batts its a few ego's a ego T that does daily service and a few VV's. Got my eyes on a SVD just waiting for payday .

Being an electronics geek I just can't leave stuff alone and built a few micro coils with cotton for my bcc's its amazing. Next month I'll fork out some cash for an RBA methinks. (this is going to get expensive the gf might shoot me).

Anyway great forum thanks for getting it going guys.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the Forum @Gazzacpt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome  We hope you find your membership here useful and fun  and remember everyone is here to help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Welcome Gazzacpt. The more electronics expertise the better for us. There is a great special on the SVD at www.vapeking.co.za: Already discounted on their site PLUS as a forum member you get another 10 % off AND free shipping (courier) - look at this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/10-discount-on-all-products-till-end-dec-2013.182/ .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome Gazza. Nice photo!
Hope you enjoy the forum and maybe you can teach us all a thing or two about the electronics side of things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Hi gaza welcome. Nice to see the cape town side is growing. Hope u wnjoy your stay

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Thanks all for the warm welcome will be checking out those specials and will definitely be hanging around here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis

Hie Guys ,

I always use my name on forums .. so that is my name , Presently living in Bulawayo , Zimbabwe .

Working as a VSAT Product Manager for a Large ISP/IAP .

Will be working out of the Joburg office in January .

Been smoking analogs since high school and am now attempting to move to vaping instead .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Golf

Good luck mate, if you enjoy analogs dont think about Vaping as trying to stop smoking think of it as a healthier alternative. Then once you been vaping for a while then consider trying to stop. Well thats the plan for me I think. Im just enjoying the experience so far 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

welcome to all the newcomers

we look forward to your input

have a great time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome Sir, hope you enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome and enjoy the forum Rowan

Hope that apple juice lasts till you get to Joburg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome to all the new guys, its great to see this forum growing so rapidly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Hi, i kinda dit this thing wrong it looks like. Started chating without introducing myself. A big sorry for that.

Ok here I go, I'm a stay at home mommy, living in Krugersdorp with my better half. He got us each a twisp clero about 4 months ago, and both of us love vaping. Neither of us want to smoke ever again. He is a Chemical Engineer and very difficult to tell what to do, so every new thing about vaping he has to experience himself and go and ponder on it for a while before he makes a destitution about it. Me on the other hand just love to try new things.

As you probably can make out we are afrikaans so please excuse my spelling, its not so good . 

well that is me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome again  Lets hope you find lots of new things for you to try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Hi all! Realised now that I still haven't introduced myself formally on the forum.

I'm Benji (or Oupa), IT manager at a large financial services company in Cape Town and owner of Vapour Mountain.

Been vaping exclusively for 2 and a half years, but bought my first ecig 4 years ago. Been researching and blending eliquid for almost 2 years and loving it.

Well done to Gizmo and Stroodlepuff on this excellent forum and I would like to say that what you are doing for vaping in SA is massive! It is also great to see the helpfulness and friendliness of all the members on here. Vaping has really come a long way in SA over the past year!

On that note... happy new year to all members and drive safely if you will be on the roads!

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kareem

Hi Oupa and Hi to all forum members. I too have been on the forum for a while and have not introduced myself formally yet, sorry. 

I'm Kareem, an aircon tech at VnA Waterfront. I started vaping about 4 months ago when I bought a twisp. I soon realized that I'll have to find a better e-cig or it's back to the stinkies. I currently have a svd, a spinner, an itaste vv and iclear 16, 30 & 30s tanks, a protank 2 and recently bought a rsst and a mech mod (only did one build on it and now i know what everyone on about regarding mechs & rba's). I like the DIY thing and Oupa you will be hearing from me soon again as I'm almost out of juice, and that litchi's the bomb just have to say that.

Thanks to all on this forum, as I have learned quite alot here. I don't always participate but am always browsing for new info. So "see" you u around and happy new year to one and all. Let 2014 be another great year for Vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Oupa said:


> Hi all! Realised now that I still haven't introduced myself formally on the forum.
> 
> I'm Benji (or Oupa), IT manager at a large financial services company in Cape Town and owner of Vapour Mountain.
> 
> Been vaping exclusively for 2 and a half years, but bought my first ecig 4 years ago. Been researching and blending eliquid for almost 2 years and loving it.
> 
> Well done to Gizmo and Stroodlepuff on this excellent forum and I would like to say that what you are doing for vaping in SA is massive! It is also great to see the helpfulness and friendliness of all the members on here. Vaping has really come a long way in SA over the past year!
> 
> On that note... happy new year to all members and drive safely if you will be on the roads!
> 
> Happy Vaping!



An official welcome Oupa! 
Thanks for all the care you put into your juices 
I agree with your comments fully about this forum being a great thing for vaping in SA. Well done to Gizmo and StroodlePuff once again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Kareem said:


> Hi Oupa and Hi to all forum members. I too have been on the forum for a while and have not introduced myself formally yet, sorry.
> 
> I'm Kareem, an aircon tech at VnA Waterfront. I started vaping about 4 months ago when I bought a twisp. I soon realized that I'll have to find a better e-cig or it's back to the stinkies. I currently have a svd, a spinner, an itaste vv and iclear 16, 30 & 30s tanks, a protank 2 and recently bought a rsst and a mech mod (only did one build on it and now i know what everyone on about regarding mechs & rba's). I like the DIY thing and Oupa you will be hearing from me soon again as I'm almost out of juice, and that litchi's the bomb just have to say that.
> 
> Thanks to all on this forum, as I have learned quite alot here. I don't always participate but am always browsing for new info. So "see" you u around and happy new year to one and all. Let 2014 be another great year for Vaping.



Welcome Kareem. 
You have some awesome gear already. I feel so left behind. LOL

Fully agreed, Oupa's Litchi is super fantastic. I have re-ordered

Have a happy new year next week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shayontheway

Hey guys, I've been vaping for just a few months now. Hoping to finally stamp out analogs for good! Also hoping my cardiovascular health will improve as a result. 

Hapy vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

Hi shay! Hope you enjoy the forum!
Keep up the vaping and the analogs will be very dissatisfying shortly.
I am 35 tomorrow and my health is back to normal. Been vaping for about 3 months now.
Hoping you all the best on your quest!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Hi Shay. A warm welcome to the forum. You are on your way to better health - as you say: "From ashes to vape"! Feel free to ask away. The only dumb questions on this forum are the questions not asked!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

Welcome guys.. officially and newly  Yip I agree, really loving this site

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

welcome to all the new guys!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

Welcome Shay! I am sure you will beat the analogs in no time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome Shay I'm sure you'll enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

Welcome guys as Mathee said, no dumb questions. Believe me iv asked my share 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome Shay - enjoy the forum and have a healthy and happy 2014!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyongafri

Hi all, I'm from Joburg South, 22 years old. Just got my first vaporiser and am looking forward to dumping my terrible hubbly addiction. 

Mostly be watching what you guys have been doing with diy mixes and coils. Must say that you guys are making me quite jealous with all those fantastic sounding mods

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to all the newbies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Welcome @kyongafri. We shall be with you all the way. Any questions you have, ask away. And do not be put off by all the fancy stuff, we all started somewhere on this journey. Hoping to make your learning curve shorter and more enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome kyonga. Stay with us and we will keep you vaping strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome to the forum @kyongafri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @kyongafri. Enjoy the forum. Its a great place. Vape away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Hope to hear from u soon Kyo . most importantly have fun. Dnt stress bout the intricate s.....f  u nos wit im saying lol
F

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis

Welcome to the forum .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa

Welcome @kyongafri !


----------



## RIEFY

Welcome dude

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derick

Well then a belated welcome - now if he is a chemical engineer, perhaps he can tell us all about the nicotine available in SA, and which labs are willing to dilute it for us with PG or VG - or is he not that kind of chemical engineer?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jibbz786

HI i'm Jibbz

New to vaping, 2 days old actually, got loads of info off this forum, wanna thankyou guys for all the information and experience you bring here.

I'm a Graphic Design & Web Design lecturer specialising in Adobe Software

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome @Jibbz, congrats on the start to an exciting journey, we will be here to help you, every step of the way


----------



## TylerD

Hi Jibbz! Welcome and enjoy your journey!


----------



## Gizmo

Jibbz786 said:


> HI i'm Jibbz
> 
> New to vaping, 2 days old actually, got loads of info off this forum, wanna thankyou guys for all the information and experience you bring here.
> 
> I'm a Graphic Design & Web Design lecturer specialising in Adobe Software




Sick buddy. Design us a new logo http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/new-logo.698/ here

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Oupa

Hey Jibbz! Welcome and don't hesitate to ask away!


----------



## Andre

Welcome Jibbz, make yourself at home please.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome @Jibbz786


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Jibbz786!

Hope you enjoy the forum. Lots of experienced folk here. 
I think collectively it must now be the single biggest vaping resource in SA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD

Hi All, 

My name is Reza. Live in Cape Town. Starting vaping in December by accident. Suffice to say I am an addict. Been through 6 or more 30ml Liqua juices since then. Got a CapeVape 1300Mah battery with a MAXI clearomiser (I think it's similar to the twisp head). Been through a couple of coils too LOL....Also tried Vapemob's blueberry which is actually quite nice when mixed with strawberry/mixed berry. Even tried Twisp strawberry but really hate it.

So I have spent a fair amount of money on my new addiction (mostly juice) but since I enjoy it so much I will have to take it to the next level soon...

Since I am a chain vaper I thought I should skip trying out a PT2/PT3/Aero or iClear 30s and jump straight to something like a RSST where I can make my own coils. Recommended? My other addiction is DIY so making coils/mods should be up my alley. Where do I get the Kanthal wire, silica wick, and ss mesh? Also what battery would be a good start for the RSST? I like the SVD but can't spend that much since I would need to buy 2 batteries and a charger which would put it over a grand (plus the RSST and related as well as 120-180ml of juice for the month).

Was thinking of contacting oupa for the juice part. I have yet to find a flavour that I can vape without mixing it with something else. I do prefer the sweeter varieties mixed with tobacco flavour. Currently my favourite mix is Liqua Turkish, Mixed Berry and Vanilla in a 40/40/20 ratio.

Really thankful we have a local forum.

Thanks everyone in advance..........


----------



## Silver

Hi Reza

Welcome. Hope you enjoy the forum!

As for advice on devices, i cant really advise too much since i myself have done the Twisp and now on Protanks. Havent had the RSST or much experience with rebuildables. Just remember that the more intense the vape, the more juice you will go through. 

On the juice front, i can recommend @Oupa (Vapour Mountain). I think his juices are great quality for the price and you are bound to find one or two excellent ones in his lineup. No tobaccos at the moment but he is working on the Legend range which should come out soon. This will have tobacco flavours in them. Check out his section on this forum. 

As for Twisp, have you tried their other juices? They are expensive but i think they are good. Personally i think they are better than Liqua. My favourites are Rebel, Polar mint, Cherry and Caffe. i also dont like strawberry. 

Best of luck with your vaping!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg

Welcome to all the new members!! This is the best forum you can find on the interwebs!! All thanks to forum jedi @Gizmo! 

I am still to officially introduce myself! 

I'm Alex, have been vaping for 16 days now and haven't touched a analogue since I got my ecig! 

I am the IT Manager for Mail & Guardian and I reside in Benoni. 

I have been a heavy smoker of Marlboro red for 9 years and I don't miss it at all! 

I an hoping to get a rba very soon, as soon as my minister of finance approves of it.. Lol! 

There you go, the smokyg introduced at last

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome Smokyg, officially

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome everybody


----------



## Smokyg

Haha, thanks silver1 and stroodlepuff!  great to be here!


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome to all the new guys, we growing faster by the day


----------



## JB1987

Welcome guys, I hope you're prepared for the madness of this journey. There is always something new and shiny that you simply must have and it's great fun!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

RezaD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Reza. Live in Cape Town. Starting vaping in December by accident. Suffice to say I am an addict. Been through 6 or more 30ml Liqua juices since then. Got a CapeVape 1300Mah battery with a MAXI clearomiser (I think it's similar to the twisp head). Been through a couple of coils too LOL....Also tried Vapemob's blueberry which is actually quite nice when mixed with strawberry/mixed berry. Even tried Twisp strawberry but really hate it.
> 
> So I have spent a fair amount of money on my new addiction (mostly juice) but since I enjoy it so much I will have to take it to the next level soon...
> 
> Since I am a chain vaper I thought I should skip trying out a PT2/PT3/Aero or iClear 30s and jump straight to something like a RSST where I can make my own coils. Recommended? My other addiction is DIY so making coils/mods should be up my alley. Where do I get the Kanthal wire, silica wick, and ss mesh? Also what battery would be a good start for the RSST? I like the SVD but can't spend that much since I would need to buy 2 batteries and a charger which would put it over a grand (plus the RSST and related as well as 120-180ml of juice for the month).
> 
> Was thinking of contacting oupa for the juice part. I have yet to find a flavour that I can vape without mixing it with something else. I do prefer the sweeter varieties mixed with tobacco flavour. Currently my favourite mix is Liqua Turkish, Mixed Berry and Vanilla in a 40/40/20 ratio.
> 
> Really thankful we have a local forum.
> 
> Thanks everyone in advance..........


Welcome @RezaD. I do not think your current vape gear is far removed from the gear you want to skip. The RSST is a very good rebuildable atomizer to start with. Most people prefer using stainless steel mesh or ss rope as wicking material in the RSST, which is a learning curve, but you will find many videos on Youtube to help you. The SVD is a VV/VW electronic mod, which is not too far removed from your 1300 mAh battery, other than that it uses a rechargeable battery (of varying sizes) - so you need not run out of power, and you can give more power to your vape, which you will need on a rebuildable. Pricewise, you will not really find much cheaper for that type of device, unless you import via Fasttech (also known as Slowtech). Your other option will be a mechanical mod, which it more complicated and requires you to know the basics around batteries, power, resistance - basically Ohm's law, and to be very safety conscious. Mech mods can be somewhat cheaper than VV/WW electronic mods. Check out what is in the forum's classifieds and check out the web sites of the forum resellers. Hope this helps, but feel free to ask away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Smokyg said:


> Welcome to all the new members!! This is the best forum you can find on the interwebs!! All thanks to forum jedi @Gizmo!
> 
> I am still to officially introduce myself!
> 
> I'm Alex, have been vaping for 16 days now and haven't touched a analogue since I got my ecig!
> 
> I am the IT Manager for Mail & Guardian and I reside in Benoni.
> 
> I have been a heavy smoker of Marlboro red for 9 years and I don't miss it at all!
> 
> I an hoping to get a rba very soon, as soon as my minister of finance approves of it.. Lol!
> 
> There you go, the smokyg introduced at last


Well, welcome Alex. Feels like we know you already, but good to get some more personal info. And, have you researched which rba you would like to get pending budget approval by HRH?


----------



## RIEFY

welcome to all the new guys. the journey has only begun!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Smokyg

Matthee said:


> Well, welcome Alex. Feels like we know you already, but good to get some more personal info. And, have you researched which rba you would like to get pending budget approval by HRH?


Haha, why thank you Matthee, i feel like i know you guys for ever! Just had to tell  I have indeed! I am looking at the Kayfun Lite, really looks like its a awesome RBA looks wise and also all the review speak very highly of it! 

As for a Mod, i always had my eye on the Evic, but ill ask for some advice closer to the time when i have some funds released by HRH  haha!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## drew

Hey all. I'm drew from CT. First tried vaping way back when the cig-a-likes came out, wasn't impressed at all and it didn't help me to cut down smoking at all. Got myself a cheapy ego style ce4 set last year, under R200 for 2! I didn't realise then what rubbish it was but it did the trick. I had been smoking for 13 years and finally quit and started vaping on Friday the 13th of December 2013. That must mean something to the superstitious.

Now I'm onto an ego-v v3 with iclear16's and waiting on slowtech to deliver a whole bunch of goodies. What I'm mostly looking forward to is the Sigelei zmax flat top and protank2. I'm now lie-ing when I tell people vaping is cheaper than smoking  

Well that's enough rambling for now...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

hi drew welcome

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD

Welcome Drew! Enjoy the forum!
You get that ego set on Bid or buy?


----------



## drew

Thanks for the welcomes! Yip @TylerD , good old bidorbuy. Think they probably imported the set when I ordered, took over a month to get it!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome Drew  Enjoy the journey


----------



## TylerD

drew said:


> Thanks for the welcomes! Yip @TylerD , good old bidorbuy. Think they probably imported the set when I ordered, took over a month to get it!


Hehehe. I started with the same kit. Now I stripped them to fit the top insulators on SVD's. 
Atleast, It got me from cigs to vaping. And it was cheap. So, no harm done.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome Drew, congrats on quitting, keep it up


----------



## drew

Thanks @Zodiac. Unrelated but just added the banner signature thing... really puts things into perspective. Don't think I've saved that much though, I would say re-invested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andremal

Hi Vaporers. I am Andre, joined today. Reside in KZN and been vaporing since 6 Nov 2013, just going onto 3 months now. Best thing ever!! No stinkies since then. Tried once, about 3 weeks back...took two draws...most awful taste ever...squashed it lol. May ecigs always be available!! Don't know what I will do without it...stink again??? Hell no. Still finding my way around the forum. Nice to meet all

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome  Vape long and prosper


----------



## Andre

drew said:


> Thanks @Zodiac. Unrelated but just added the banner signature thing... really puts things into perspective. Don't think I've saved that much though, I would say re-invested


I must remember that one "re-invest". Rather a better investment. Welcome @drew. Hope you enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Andremal said:


> Hi Vaporers. I am Andre, joined today. Reside in KZN and been vaporing since 6 Nov 2013, just going onto 3 months now. Best thing ever!! No stinkies since then. Tried once, about 3 weeks back...took two draws...most awful taste ever...squashed it lol. May ecigs always be available!! Don't know what I will do without it...stink again??? Hell no. Still finding my way around the forum. Nice to meet all


Welcome @Andremal. Congrats on the 3 months. If you have any questions, ask away. The only dumb questions around here are the questions not asked. Happy vaping.


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome @Andremal, glad to see so many newbies


----------



## TylerD

Andremal said:


> Hi Vaporers. I am Andre, joined today. Reside in KZN and been vaporing since 6 Nov 2013, just going onto 3 months now. Best thing ever!! No stinkies since then. Tried once, about 3 weeks back...took two draws...most awful taste ever...squashed it lol. May ecigs always be available!! Don't know what I will do without it...stink again??? Hell no. Still finding my way around the forum. Nice to meet all


Hi Andre! Welcome!!! Have a great stay!


----------



## Derick

Stroodlepuff said:


> Welcome  Vape long and prosper












Welcome Andre

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rex Smit

Hi all u Vapers. I have been vaping for just under 3 months. Started with the Greensmoke option...less hassle to get going, but quite expensive. They do have some very nice flavors. Started tinkering with them and filled them up myself with some e-juice. Got my my 1st tanky majiggy - T3 or H2..one of those..in the beginning of Jan 2014, and then a iclear16 2 weeks ago. built a feww coils already. Still staying of the analogs since i started, and loving the secene...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Welcome Rex!

PS. If my name was Rex, my forum name would definitely have been Vapesaurus Rex

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Welcome @Rex Smit . You seem to be well on your way with this awesome hobby of ours. Happy vaping.


----------



## Oupa

Welcome all new members! Good to see we are still growing at a nice pace!


----------



## Spiri

Im probably a little late on my introduction as I have been browsing and commenting on the forum for about a month now, but let me formally introduce myself.
My name is Pierre and Im a 31 year old architectural draftsman from Richards Bay. 
I had my first introduction to e-cigarettes in 2010 - If I remember correctly it was a Ego style battery with an Apache atomizer. I really enjoyed it, but devices back then were really unreliable and I only stuck with it for a year and defaulted back to analogs.
In may 2013 I bought a vision spinner and a protank mini 2. How much things have changed since I vaped last. I can now say that stinkies are permanently a thing of the past for me. Looking forward to learning from you peeps on the forum and building some new relationships.

Sent via giant nuclear powered duck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

drew said:


> Hey all. I'm drew from CT. First tried vaping way back when the cig-a-likes came out, wasn't impressed at all and it didn't help me to cut down smoking at all. Got myself a cheapy ego style ce4 set last year, under R200 for 2! I didn't realise then what rubbish it was but it did the trick. I had been smoking for 13 years and finally quit and started vaping on Friday the 13th of December 2013. That must mean something to the superstitious.
> 
> Now I'm onto an ego-v v3 with iclear16's and waiting on slowtech to deliver a whole bunch of goodies. What I'm mostly looking forward to is the Sigelei zmax flat top and protank2. I'm now lie-ing when I tell people vaping is cheaper than smoking
> 
> Well that's enough rambling for now...



Welcome to the forum @drew. Amazing how the vape gear has improved. I also tried vaping something about 2 years ago and it didnt work. Was quite a laugh. How things have changed. Well done on quitting stinkies!


----------



## Silver

Andremal said:


> Hi Vaporers. I am Andre, joined today. Reside in KZN and been vaporing since 6 Nov 2013, just going onto 3 months now. Best thing ever!! No stinkies since then. Tried once, about 3 weeks back...took two draws...most awful taste ever...squashed it lol. May ecigs always be available!! Don't know what I will do without it...stink again??? Hell no. Still finding my way around the forum. Nice to meet all



Welcome to the forum @Andremal. Well done for quitting stinkies for nearly 3 months. Great achievement. Wishing you all the best for your vaping in 2014 -)


----------



## RIEFY

welcome guys the community is growing daily!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

Spiri said:


> Im probably a little late on my introduction as I have been browsing and commenting on the forum for about a month now, but let me formally introduce myself.
> My name is Pierre and Im a 31 year old architectural draftsman from Richards Bay.
> I had my first introduction to e-cigarettes in 2010 - If I remember correctly it was a Ego style battery with an Apache atomizer. I really enjoyed it, but devices back then were really unreliable and I only stuck with it for a year and defaulted back to analogs.
> In may 2013 I bought a vision spinner and a protank mini 2. How much things have changed since I vaped last. I can now say that stinkies are permanently a thing of the past for me. Looking forward to learning from you peeps on the forum and building some new relationships.
> 
> Sent via giant nuclear powered duck.



Welcome officially @Spiri, have seen your posts on the forum. Looks like the KZN vapers are growing fast on the forum  interestingly, i am also currently on a protank 2 mini with Vision Spinner battery. Works very nicely for me. Good luck for the vaping and well done for being off the stinkies!

Sent via a morse code tapping device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rex Smit said:


> Hi all u Vapers. I have been vaping for just under 3 months. Started with the Greensmoke option...less hassle to get going, but quite expensive. They do have some very nice flavors. Started tinkering with them and filled them up myself with some e-juice. Got my my 1st tanky majiggy - T3 or H2..one of those..in the beginning of Jan 2014, and then a iclear16 2 weeks ago. built a feww coils already. Still staying of the analogs since i started, and loving the secene...



Welcome Rex. Wow, i also have used GreenSmoke but havent tried refilling them. I agree with you that the flavours are nice. My favourites are Absolute tobacco, red Label tobacco and Moccha mist. Sounds like you are well on your way! All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poppie

Hello people,

My name is Ilse. I am from Joburg - mother to (Silver 1)
Am trying e-cigs to try cut down on smoking.
Been smoking Rothmans blue for 50 years - about 30 per day.
My son got me twisps and green smoke - so far I am enjoying it and am smoking less.
Have enjoyed reading some of the posts on this forum.

Ek vind julle baie snaaks!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## annemarievdh

@Poppie

Baie welkom tannie, en geluk met tannie se "change over" na e-cig's toe.


----------



## Poppie

Dankie Annemarie. Geniet jou naweek.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Poppie said:


> Hello people,
> 
> My name is Ilse. I am from Joburg - mother to (Silver 1)
> Am trying e-cigs to try cut down on smoking.
> Been smoking Rothmans blue for 50 years - about 30 per day.
> My son got me twisps and green smoke - so far I am enjoying it and am smoking less.
> Have enjoyed reading some of the posts on this forum.
> 
> Ek vind julle baie snaaks!



Hi Ma 

So glad you finally joined... Welcome and enjoy the forum!

Vape those things stukkend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Welcome @Poppie @Spiri @Rex Smit !!!

All the best with your quest to discover vaping glory and getting rid of those stinkys!

Mmmmm... dalk moet ek my ma ook voorstel aan die forum! My mom and my inlaws are devoted vapers and completely quit the analogs more than a year ago after 40 plus years of smoking!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Spiri said:


> Im probably a little late on my introduction as I have been browsing and commenting on the forum for about a month now, but let me formally introduce myself.
> My name is Pierre and Im a 31 year old architectural draftsman from Richards Bay.
> I had my first introduction to e-cigarettes in 2010 - If I remember correctly it was a Ego style battery with an Apache atomizer. I really enjoyed it, but devices back then were really unreliable and I only stuck with it for a year and defaulted back to analogs.
> In may 2013 I bought a vision spinner and a protank mini 2. How much things have changed since I vaped last. I can now say that stinkies are permanently a thing of the past for me. Looking forward to learning from you peeps on the forum and building some new relationships.
> 
> Sent via giant nuclear powered duck.


Officially welcome, @Spiri. Yeah, vaping has certainly embraced modern technology in the last year or two, and is fast becoming mainstream. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Poppie said:


> Hello people,
> 
> My name is Ilse. I am from Joburg - mother to (Silver 1)
> Am trying e-cigs to try cut down on smoking.
> Been smoking Rothmans blue for 50 years - about 30 per day.
> My son got me twisps and green smoke - so far I am enjoying it and am smoking less.
> Have enjoyed reading some of the posts on this forum.
> Ek vind julle baie snaaks!


Hi Ilse, love your Avatar. You should insist on a Vision Spinner (go for the wooden X-Fire) and a Mini Protank 2 from Silver1! And then later on stuff to build your own coils on! Preferably a Reo Grand with Reomizer!
My mother (84 this year) posted me a Greensmoke package some months ago, not knowing I was vaping for about 30 days at the time. Still keeping them as a backup and memento.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome @Poppie  Glad to see another face on the forum  Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome to all the new members, glad to have you all aboard


----------



## Poppie

Thank you to all for the welcome messages.
@Matthee Thanks for your advice. I will consider that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

@Reinhardt Welcome to the forum! Please come introduce yourself !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Only found this thread now. Welcome to all the new people, so nice to see this forum growing (and vaping in general) 
If you vaping or thinking of vaping and you stay in SA, this is the place to be!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Hi all,
I am Wayne from Alberton and a first prize noob in the vaping world. I have been attached to analogues for longer than I care to remember.
Someone asked me a few weeks ago why I don't try e-cigs and I promptly forgot about it (conveniently obviously ). Watching the football on Saturday I saw an advert for e-cigs in the UK and started looking around.
The information on this site is epic and with plenty of reading and video watching I ordered a KangerTech EVOD starter kit and some juice from eciggies which arrived this morning.
I am looking forward to testing various juice and getting to know the in's and out's of vaping.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD

thekeeperza said:


> Hi all,
> I am Wayne from Alberton and a first prize noob in the vaping world. I have been attached to analogues for longer than I care to remember.
> Someone asked me a few weeks ago why I don't try e-cigs and I promptly forgot about it (conveniently obviously ). Watching the football on Saturday I saw an advert for e-cigs in the UK and started looking around.
> The information on this site is epic and with plenty of reading and video watching I ordered a KangerTech EVOD starter kit and some juice from eciggies which arrived this morning.
> I am looking forward to testing various juice and getting to know the in's and out's of vaping.


Awesome choice! Welcome to the forum!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> Hi all,
> I am Wayne from Alberton and a first prize noob in the vaping world. I have been attached to analogues for longer than I care to remember.
> Someone asked me a few weeks ago why I don't try e-cigs and I promptly forgot about it (conveniently obviously ). Watching the football on Saturday I saw an advert for e-cigs in the UK and started looking around.
> The information on this site is epic and with plenty of reading and video watching I ordered a KangerTech EVOD starter kit and some juice from eciggies which arrived this morning.
> I am looking forward to testing various juice and getting to know the in's and out's of vaping.


A warm welcome Wayne. All the best with vaping, and if you have any questions, please ask away. We all started somewhere and love to share our experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Welcome to this forum, you will find plenty advice around here! I started the same route, accidental research, then Evod, finding and experimenting juices and so on....never looked back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome Wayne. ... vape on bru. .. vape it stukkend. Chuck those stinky smokes for good. 

Check out our forum sponsors for e juice, they'll hook you up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome to all the new vapers sit back relax and enjoy your juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome Wayne! All the best for your vaping future. May the vaping forces be with you...


----------



## Reinhardt

Good day All you fellow Vapers out there. I am Reinhardt and was introduced to Vaping 21 days ago. Have not smoked an Analog since then and LOVING it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smokyg

Reinhardt said:


> Good day All you fellow Vapers out there. I am Reinhardt and was introduced to Vaping 21 days ago. Have not smoked an Analog since then and LOVING it!


Well done Reinhardt! Go Reinhardt, its your birthday, we gna vape like its your birthday!  

Welkom by die forum man! Hoop jy geniet dit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Reinhardt said:


> Good day All you fellow Vapers out there. I am Reinhardt and was introduced to Vaping 21 days ago. Have not smoked an Analog since then and LOVING it!



 Well done boet. Vaping is the future!


----------



## Andre

Reinhardt said:


> Good day All you fellow Vapers out there. I am Reinhardt and was introduced to Vaping 21 days ago. Have not smoked an Analog since then and LOVING it!


Way to go @Reinhardt. Love that little family photo as your avatar. Happy vaping.


----------



## Reinhardt

Aaaa Sweet! Thanks man. Loving this P.E.N.I.S of mine! Can't get enough of it!
(Personal Electronic Nicotine Inhalation System)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zodiac

A warm welcome to all the new guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Reinhardt. Wishing you all the best with your vaping!


----------



## BhavZ

Hi All,

The name's Bhavz. Been vaping since November 2013, so pretty new to the whole scene, got an Joytech Evod 650mah running a vape mob rev tank mini.

Based in the sunny (and windy) Cape Town.

Really glad to be here.


----------



## TylerD

Hi Bhavz! Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The name's Bhavz. Been vaping since November 2013, so pretty new to the whole scene, got an Joytech Evod 650mah running a vape mob rev tank mini.
> 
> Based in the sunny (and windy) Cape Town.
> 
> Really glad to be here.


Hi @BhavZ, most welcome the forum. If you have any questions, please ask away. We all are here to help and be helped.


----------



## Smokyg

Reinhardt said:


> Aaaa Sweet! Thanks man. Loving this P.E.N.I.S of mine! Can't get enough of it!


Ah jinne, te oulik!


BhavZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The name's Bhavz. Been vaping since November 2013, so pretty new to the whole scene, got an Joytech Evod 650mah running a vape mob rev tank mini.
> 
> Based in the sunny (and windy) Cape Town.
> 
> Really glad to be here.


Hey @BhavZ 

Most welcome to the forum!! The interwebs most friendly and informative vape forum. Please feel free to ask, tell and share anything your heart desires!


----------



## Chop007

Ahoy, howzit going all. Discovered these ecig smoking things last year Christmas and I have been so amazed. Sommer bought a whole lot at China Town in Cape Town but the quality was not that great. Then I managed to hook up an iClear 16 from Innokin and I tell you what, that double coil and using some strawberry and menthol mix 20mg Nic, is flippen awesome. Great pull with excellent cloud of vapor, I reckon now I know why Table Mountain has more clouds above it than usual, it is all the oaks vaping. Ha, ha, ha, awesome to have found a place to discover new inventions and such. Looking forward to learning from you all. Peace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to the family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome Chop nice to see so many fellow capetonians joining

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Welcome @Chop007. Enjoy the vaping ride.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey

Welcome @Chop007! Hope you enjoy this "little" vaping community

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks guys for the warm welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ibanez

Hi guys,

Been lurking awhile, suppose time to come out the shadows into the light...
Stumbled across this forum while checking through ECF where I'm also a member. Even though I've been out of SA for a while (at present in Moscow, Russia) I joined because of three reasons: (1) I'm originally from Cape Town (2) This is a great group of people - totally supportive and knowledgable and (3) the first ecig I bought that stopped me smoking analogues was in SA in December (Bloemfontein).

I'm a former 1-1.5 pack a day guy (more when in the pub!!). First time I came across an ecig was in 2008. Was working in Belgium and a friend was distributing - bought one (was more a sort of novelty) and it didn't do much. Was a cig-a-like, no real vapour and no incentive for me to quit smoking. End of experiment.

Fast forward to October last year. Biz trip - at the airport there was a stand selling ecig kits. Once again, made the same mistake as earlier, got something that looked close to a real cig, small battery, not much vapour but a definite improvement on the 2008 buy (in hindsight I should have been looking at something larger, but thought needed something discrete etc). Also not enough to get me to quit but got me really thinking about more possibilities.

Started doing as much online research as possible on forums etc (a tip of the hat to this forum in particular for raising my knowledge and awareness) and went in to a local shop in Bloem while I was visiting my bro. 1st vape I tried in the shop, was blown away!! (was an Ego type kit I believe). Clouds of vapour etc and taste - everything which was missing from my previous experimentations!! Right there picked up the kit, a few bottles of flavour, and have not touched an analogue since. Been just over a month (actually a half truth - I tried a drag on a regular from a friend and it seriously made me gag!! Could not believe I found it enjoyable once!!

I thought I would have issues socially - in other words I would want to smoke analogues once everyone around me puffing, but nothing, niks, nada....passed the hurdles (Braai, Pub, etc all types of social occasions and I'm happy to vape away while others smoke.

The benefits so far for just over a month in? Taste is better, sense of smell ditto. Wheezing in chest gone, more energy, sinus cleared up, numbness in leg gone. Wish I had done this much earlier!! 

I have had the occasional twinge of "maybe I should try one" but the feeling passes fairly quickly. Honestly never knew that it could be so easy!! I was the last person I thought would stop...

Sorry - long winded first post I know but just wanted to get off my chest...Thanks to all of you for a great forum and all the advice given. It certainly has helped and continues to help me..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Hi @ibanez, most welcome to the forum. Thank you for sharing you journey so far. I think many of us, myself included, had more or less the same experience. Glad the forum gave some help. Happy vaping in far off Russia. Don't be a stranger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ibanez

Matthee said:


> Hi @ibanez, most welcome to the forum. Thank you for sharing you journey so far. I think many of us, myself included, had more or less the same experience. Glad the forum gave some help. Happy vaping in far off Russia. Don't be a stranger.



Thank Matthee, definitely will be on here a lot. Lots of questions will still arise!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome Ibanez  - Goodness me we're going to have 3 European correspondents soon  keep us informed of the vape madness in mother russia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ibanez

Geen probleem 

Actually it's catching on quite a bit here, but prices are slightly higher than the US etc

Once I got back to Moscow from Bloem bought an iTaste VV3 and 2 Unitank mini's. iTaste cost around R480 and each unitank around R255 (using a quick currency converter), but same day delivery.

Vaping is slowly catching on, but with cig smoking still allowed in pubs etc loads of people don't have the impetus or inclination to quit. But as I said, slowly it;s getting there...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CraftyZA

To every one I missed in the welcome thread... Welcome!
I'm busy with some studies, and a lot of interviews seeing as our company closes it's doors in march..
Hope you all enjoy this wicked forum, and get to know each other soon!


----------



## Silver

Welcome @BhavZ, @Chop007 (wow, hows that name!) and @ibanez

Loved your story @ibanez. Great for you that you stopped smoking. 

Enjoy the forum and your vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> To every one I missed in the welcome thread... Welcome!
> I'm busy with some studies, and a lot of interviews seeing as our company closes it's doors in march..
> Hope you all enjoy this wicked forum, and get to know each other soon!


@CraftyZA, all the best with the studies and the interviews.


----------



## vaalboy

Welcome guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Welcome to everyone, and especially to @BhavZ , @Chop007 and to @ibanez 

I may have missed some, sorry if I did, but welcome to all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Noob here from pretoria. Vaping (EVOD starter kit) now for less than 48 hours. Brought my stinkie consumption down from 40+ to 20 in day 1, and so far down to 7 and bed time is still 8 hours away. Never thought it will be this "almost easy". I've set a target of 3 months to be 100% stinkie free. All I need now is the right juice as these that I vape now is beyond f@#% sleg, gagga etc (Dragon juice USA mix 2.4% & Dragon juice Menthol mix 2.4%). Irrespective of the horrible taste it does help to limit stinkie consumption.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

welcome to the vaping world @johanct 
you will have so much info here. also juice wise, i am 100% sure that you will hit the right taste eventually. we all had to search and find  
read the E liquid review section for starters!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

A warm welcome to the forum @johanct. You have come to the right place. Browse around and you will find many options going forward. Then ask away - the only dumb questions around here are the questions not asked. All the best in your vaping journey. There is a vape meet in Jhb on the 1st of Feb, I think. Try to be there - no quicker way to learn the ropes than face to face with other vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

Thanks Tom, busy doing it when your reply came in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Thanks Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey

johanct said:


> Noob here from pretoria. Vaping (EVOD starter kit) now for less than 48 hours. Brought my stinkie consumption down from 40+ to 20 in day 1, and so far down to 7 and bed time is still 8 hours away. Never thought it will be this "almost easy". I've set a target of 3 months to be 100% stinkie free. All I need now is the right juice as these that I vape now is beyond f@#% sleg, gagga etc (Dragon juice USA mix 2.4% & Dragon juice Menthol mix 2.4%). Irrespective of the horrible taste it does help to limit stinkie consumption.


Hi Johan, welcome to the forums! I am happy you started your vaping journey and I am confident that we can set you up with something much more to your tastes  You can do it!


----------



## johan

Thanks Mikey, I'm sure I will get all the info on this site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

johanct said:


> Noob here from pretoria. Vaping (EVOD starter kit) now for less than 48 hours. Brought my stinkie consumption down from 40+ to 20 in day 1, and so far down to 7 and bed time is still 8 hours away. Never thought it will be this "almost easy". I've set a target of 3 months to be 100% stinkie free. All I need now is the right juice as these that I vape now is beyond f@#% sleg, gagga etc (Dragon juice USA mix 2.4% & Dragon juice Menthol mix 2.4%). Irrespective of the horrible taste it does help to limit stinkie consumption.


Hi @johanct , welcome and congrats on that step! Get yourself some 10ml juices and experiment, you will find it a lot easier to stop completely than you think  The moment i started vaping i immediately stopped smoking and never looked back! 

Once again welcome and i hope you enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Thanks Smokyg, Just waiting for Oupa to settle down with new family member and I will get all the sample juices I can lay my hands on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg

johanct said:


> Thanks Smokyg, Just waiting for Oupa to settle down with new family member and I will get all the sample juices I can lay my hands on


Thats a great idea! You can also order some juice from vapeking until oupa is settled in again.


----------



## johan

O great!


----------



## Tom

just pitch at the vape meet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Here is the link to that meet, @johanct: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/joburg-vapers-2.713/


----------



## johan

Will follow link and confirm attendance in advance if I can make it in time from Pretoria.


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome to all the new guys  The forum is growing faster by the day i see, awesome stuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome @johanct I trust we will be seeing you at the vape meet tomorrow


----------



## Silver

Welcome @johanct and well done on starting your vaping journey. 

I also could not believe how easily i cut down on real cigs in my first week. Took me 9 days to stop real cigs altogether. So your 3 month target is very generous. I got off real cigs with the Twisp devices and their juices. Use it less nowadays but still have a soft spot for it and use it as a portable device mainly for going out etc. 

As for juices i do believe this is very important. I also had my fair share of horrible ones. You have to try them out patiently. So far ive tried about 40 different ones and have found about 5 that i really like. Its a slow process. But take it slow and enjoy the journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Thank Silver 1. This is really encouraging - do you mind sharing the 5 you refer to?


----------



## Frenzy

Hello Everyone,

I met most of you at the vape meet already and after a lot of convincing from you guys I decided to join the Forum.

My name is Michelle and I'm addicted to Vaping 

I work for Imperial Cargo as a Admin Controller. I live with @Smokyg in Benoni. I've been smoke free for 26days.
I was not a smoker for a long time, a year and half thanks to @Smokyg. Also the reason I'm a vaper so Yay. No more disgusting smokes for me!

Nice to meet all of you.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

welcome to all the noobs. enjoy your vaping journey

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Welcome Michelle. The lot you met at the Jhb meet is the bad lot. The really cool ones are down here in the Cape. Thank you so much for all the photos. Hope you enjoy the forum - we do. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy

Matthee said:


> Welcome Michelle. The lot you met at the Jhb meet is the bad lot. The really cool ones are down here in the Cape. Thank you so much for all the photos. Hope you enjoy the forum - we do. Happy vaping.


haha, well we will have to make a plan to have a Cape Town vape meet then


----------



## TylerD

Hi Michelle! Hope you enjoy the forum and awesome pics!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Frenzy said:


> haha, well we will have to make a plan to have a Cape Town vape meet then


Aha, we have one on the 15th Feb. Bring your camera. Oh, and @Smokyg - you can tag him along if you really wish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Frenzy.

Probably the rarest thing to meet someone first at a vape meet and then on the forum 

Thanks for all your effort on the photos. They are super. 

Hope your vaping goes from strength to strength!

Looking forward to seeing you guys again soon.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome @Xero  hope you find this forum helpful


----------



## Xero

Hi Everyone
I'm new to both the Forum and Vaping in General, only starting in October 2013.
My wife and I have both switched over to Vaping after being relatively heavy smokers.
I was a smoker for 20 years and was at around two packs a day before starting with electronic cigarettes, I've now cut down to around 2 analog cigarettes per week (more out of habit than anything else)

I've tried a number of hardware setups over the past month and I'm still experimenting, trying to get that perfect setup that will allow me to stop smoking completely and not keep an emergency pack of Camels on hand at all times.

I'll post some pics of my current setups and will run through a list of what I've tried to date in the appropriate threads as soon as I have some time.


----------



## Andre

Xero said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm new to both the Forum and Vaping in General, only starting in October 2013.
> My wife and I have both switched over to Vaping after being relatively heavy smokers.
> I was a smoker for 20 years and was at around two packs a day before starting with electronic cigarettes, I've now cut down to around 2 analog cigarettes per week (more out of habit than anything else)
> 
> I've tried a number of hardware setups over the past month and I'm still experimenting, trying to get that perfect setup that will allow me to stop smoking completely and not keep an emergency pack of Camels on hand at all times.
> 
> I'll post some pics of my current setups and will run through a list of what I've tried to date in the appropriate threads as soon as I have some time.


Most welcome @Xero. Awesome achievement already - 4 months vaping and only 2 stinkies per WEEK! Yes, browse away on the forum and do not be shy to ask questions. We are here to help and be helped. Happy vaping.


----------



## Plbartie

Hey, i'm new. I smoke a pack of 20s a day and i've had enough and need to quit. I wanna get an electronic cigarette. Where do i start what do i look for. I was looking at the Twisp, but i'm a bit skeptical as its just the most common and its expensive. Any help would be appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome


----------



## Xero

Hi Pl
I took a look at the Twisp when I was starting out a short time ago as well but decided not to go with it as it has limited support for alternative hardware such as other tanks etc and it is a top coil tank which I suspected I might dislike before starting.
I am by no means an expert but I started out and followed this line in terms of hardware

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/starting-out-hardware.801/

I hope that helps


----------



## Andre

Hi @Plbartie, most welcome to the forum. You have come to the right place. Nothing wrong with Twisp other than it is expensive, also to maintain and e-liquid wise, and probably will not satisfy in the long run. My personal recommendation for a start is a variable voltage battery of at least 11oo mAh (get 2 so you have a charged one always at hand) and a Kanger Protank Mini. Look at www.vapeking.co.za, www.skybluevaping.co.za and www.eciggies.co.za - check out our reseller section. For juices I can recommend http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vapour-mountain/- again see the reseller section and also the eliquid review section. If you have any questions, ask away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My first posting on the forums (Thanks for the intro Vaalboy!). I tried e-ciggies a year ago but they made me cough and I gave up trying them. then I saw a mate using the Twisp and he gave me a try and I was sold. The one thing I hate about the Twisp is the liquid build up in the mouth piece (I think from vapour condensation) and the sudden release into the mouth. Other than that they are awesome. Now I need to find an e-ciggie that can last a days fishing.

I have smoked for 40 years and tasting food again and not being kakked out by my wife for stinking has been a big win now that I'm vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mikey

Welcome Rob, happy to hear you are enjoying the Vaping experience! I am sure we can help you find EXACTLY what you want only to have you discover that you now want something bigger and better 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks Mikey! Yip I want one of those with the big battery and reservoir! Any recommendations?


----------



## Mikey

Myself and many of the vapophiles here on the forum could speak to you at great lengths about this subject.... firstly, it really does differ from person to person. To start off I guess in my opinion, something like a Pro-Tank Mini V2 on a Vision Spinner or Evod Twist Battery is a good way to start. The 1000mAh battery should last the fishing trip  Those devices come with replacement coils, but many like to recoil them to their spec, thus leaving room for you to learn, should you so choose, or just keep it simple... periodically I do find that I need to clean my drip tip and the little well it seats in, however I feel it is minimal on the Pro-Tank.

Also, with the variety of e-juice on the market, you are spoilt for choice, but provied you keep looking, you are bound to end up with something in the strength and flavour that suits you. If you were in Cape Town, I could offer beers and a vape. It kinda sounds like you are JHB bound though?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome  @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mikey said:


> something like a Pro-Tank Mini V2 on a Vision Spinner or Evod Twist Battery is a good way to start.



Thanks Mikey... that sounds like good advice... I'm from Durbs.


----------



## Mikey

Awesome, if you really don't mind size then I suppose I have to mention The Pro-Tank 2 (Non-Mini) , or those that have a larger capacity for even larger batteries or rather "Mods" as they are refered to here on the forums.

A proper starting choice if you want to go down that route IMO is something like the iTaste SVD. It is a telescopic variable voltage or variable wattage (Basically means you can adjust the output to your preference) mod that can take either 18350, 18490/18500, 18650 Lithium batteries depending on your desired size or capacity. There is also lots on youtube that I can reccommend. For starters, maybe go look for a review on the iTaste SVD and see where that takes you? For me it always seems to be an endless "click-stream"  Good luck and enjoy l!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamed

Hi all .Mohamed here Aka Mo from port elizabeth .been vaping approx 5 months and enjoying every puff since then .that being said .im still having an issue getting past the morning coffee ciggy .their has been stages wher manage a few days and mornings without it ..i tend to have a cig in the morning after cofee ok maybe two .lol and for duration of the day and eve i manage fine without it .any tips on getting pass the morning i would appreciate.i started vaping with a ego t upgrade battery and the kanger t2 topcoil .been through various clearos eg evod .protank mini .maxi bdc .maxi top coil .iclear 30 30b 30 s on mvp .oh and svd thanks to CVS .but now just settled on a iclear 16 dc and ego style battery or on the mvp.i have been browsing the forum and for the past month (stalker) .im not a fruity vaper i prefer tobacco flavoured and on a quest to find the perfect tobacco flavoured liquid with the perfect balance .anyways what a great forum and proudly south african .hats of to the guys putting this forum together . i hereby sign off for now and happy vaping all

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mikey said:


> A proper starting choice if you want to go down that route IMO is something like the iTaste SVD.



Mikey that looks perfect... which online shop would you recommend to buy this from?

Thanks for the help... it's just the advice I was looking for and you have saved me hours of research!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Mikey that looks perfect... which online shop would you recommend to buy this from?
> 
> Thanks for the help... it's just the advice I was looking for and you have saved me hours of research!


Hi Rob, we met in the face behind the post thread, but officially welcome to the forum. @Mickey has been giving you some good advice imo, I concur on the Vision Spinner (1300 mAh) or one of the Twists (1100 mAh) and for sure on the Protank Mini. Two batteries will be better so you have a charged one at hand at all times. Look at our resellers subforum - know you will find these in stock at the moment at www.vapeking.co.za and www.eciggies.co.za. Also for some extra wicks for the Mini Protank. For juices go to our e-liquid review section ( http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/e-liquid-reviews/) for some tips. Personally I like the juices from Vapour Mountain - check this post in their section: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/.
Please shout if you have any queries arising.


----------



## Andre

mohamed said:


> Hi all .Mohamed here Aka Mo from port elizabeth .been vaping approx 5 months and enjoying every puff since then .that being said .im still having an issue getting past the morning coffee ciggy .their has been stages wher manage a few days and mornings without it ..i tend to have a cig in the morning after cofee ok maybe two .lol and for duration of the day and eve i manage fine without it .any tips on getting pass the morning i would appreciate.i started vaping with a ego t upgrade battery and the kanger t2 topcoil .been through various clearos eg evod .protank mini .maxi bdc .maxi top coil .iclear 30 30b 30 s on mvp .oh and svd thanks to CVS .but now just settled on a iclear 16 dc and ego style battery or on the mvp.i have been browsing the forum and for the past month (stalker) .im not a fruity vaper i prefer tobacco flavoured and on a quest to find the perfect tobacco flavoured liquid with the perfect balance .anyways what a great forum and proudly south african .hats of to the guys putting this forum together . i hereby sign off for now and happy vaping all
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Hi Mo, officially welcome and thanks for doing your first post. Like in life some people like to talk a lot and others (probably the minority) prefer to listen. So no problem if you rather listen in to the forum than talk. We know you will contribute if you think it is required. Do not stress and do not feel guilty about the stinky or two in the mornings, they too will pass - some people just take longer than others. Not smoking through the rest of the day is already a great achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohamed

Thanks Matthee .and thank you for the welcome .great too be part of this lovely vape community.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

mohamed said:


> Hi all .Mohamed here Aka Mo from port elizabeth .been vaping approx 5 months and enjoying every puff since then .that being said .im still having an issue getting past the morning coffee ciggy .their has been stages wher manage a few days and mornings without it ..i tend to have a cig in the morning after cofee ok maybe two .lol and for duration of the day and eve i manage fine without it .any tips on getting pass the morning i would appreciate.i started vaping with a ego t upgrade battery and the kanger t2 topcoil .been through various clearos eg evod .protank mini .maxi bdc .maxi top coil .iclear 30 30b 30 s on mvp .oh and svd thanks to CVS .but now just settled on a iclear 16 dc and ego style battery or on the mvp.i have been browsing the forum and for the past month (stalker) .im not a fruity vaper i prefer tobacco flavoured and on a quest to find the perfect tobacco flavoured liquid with the perfect balance .anyways what a great forum and proudly south african .hats of to the guys putting this forum together . i hereby sign off for now and happy vaping all
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


welcome to the forum Mo its by time

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome all the newbies, enjoy the forum


----------



## Melinda

Welcome to all the newbies, hope you enjoy the forum, and looking forward to your contributions


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> @Mickey has been giving you some good advice imo, I concur on the Vision Spinner (1300 mAh) or one of the Twists (1100 mAh) and for sure on the Protank Mini.



Thanks Matthee! Order placed with Vapeking! Sitting in my driveway waiting for the delivery now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the new members! Hope you have a great experience on the forum.

@Xero - good luck for trying to stop the stinkies completely. Let us know how it goes. I found I had quite a few cravings for a "real cig" in the first week after switching completely but that passed.

@Plbartie - you need a good starter kit and there are good ones available. Although i agree that Twisp is expensive, i think they have good juices and Twisp got me off real cigs. Use it less nowadays mainly just as a portable device when going out.

@Rob Fisher - well done on your achievement. Stopping real cigs is a bigger achievement than most of us realise, even though we were smokers. We tend to forget. As for your device lasting a fishing trip, do you carry a spare fully charged battery?

@mohamed - welcome. Know exactly what you mean. I still sometimes miss my morning real cig with my cup of coffee. I think the answer may be in trying to get a more intense vape. Something maybe with more flavour and throat hit. Im not the experienced one in this regard so other people should comment here, but maybe a well set up dripper is a good thing to cure your morning cig crave

Good luck, may the vaping forces be with us all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver1 said:


> @Rob Fisher - well done on your achievement. Stopping real cigs is a bigger achievement than most of us realise, even though we were smokers. We tend to forget. As for your device lasting a fishing trip, do you carry a spare fully charged battery?



Thanks Silver1! I take 3 fully charged Twisps on the boat and normally use two of them on a full days fishing! I've just ordered a Vision Spinner (1300 mAh) and the Protank Mini.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

@Rob Fisher - I have a Pro Tank Mini II (V2) and love it, have tried it on a Spinner (1300mah and 650mah) and love it. Out of the few tanks that I have tried (Shooter, Evod, Pro Tank 1, Rev Tank Mini, i30s) the Mini II really enhances the flavour. One thing I have noticed though is that once the Mini II touches your lips, its kinda hard to put down

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Silver1! I take 3 fully charged Twisps on the boat and normally use two of them on a full days fishing! I've just ordered a Vision Spinner (1300 mAh) and the Protank Mini.



Hi Rob, thats good, so they all loaded with juice as well. Giving you ample juice and charge for a day.

As i said before i also have the twisp and coincidentally, am also using a Protank Mini with a vision Spinner 1300 mah. Love it. Great flavour. Not much juice capacity (about the same as the Twisp). Also find it doesnt give the vapour condensation problem in the mouthpiece like the Twisp does.

Just some pointers from my experiences using the Protank mini (version 2)
- if the flavour tastes a bit metallic, swap the metal driptip that comes with it for a plastic one. I have done that and it solved the problem for me. I prefer plastic driptips, not just on this unit
- when you take the mini apart to clean or to change the coil, be careful you dont lose the o ring. One of the o rings comes out when you remove the glass tank. Do it carefully on a desk so you dont lose it without knowing 

To me, the Protank mini (version 2) is a great device with great reliability and flavour. Been using mine daily for about 2 months. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> One thing I have noticed though is that once the Mini II touches your lips, its kinda hard to put down ;)




Now I have moved from waiting in the driveway to the gate! ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver1 said:


> Also find it doesnt give the vapour condensation problem in the mouthpiece like the Twisp does.



That's great news Silver1! It's the one thing that puts me over the edge with the Twisp! 

It looks like the forum advice I have gotten has been spot on! It looks like this vaping could become a hobby!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

You said it Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Silver1! I take 3 fully charged Twisps on the boat and normally use two of them on a full days fishing! I've just ordered a Vision Spinner (1300 mAh) and the Protank Mini.


Do share your experience of these with us once you have tried them, @Rob Fisher in the driveway - oh no, at the gate now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

@Hotti - Welcome, now learn how to build your own coils


----------



## Smokyg

Welcome to the forum @Hotti !!


----------



## mohamed

Silver1 said:


> Welcome to all the new members! Hope you have a great experience on the forum.
> 
> @Xero - good luck for trying to stop the stinkies completely. Let us know how it goes. I found I had quite a few cravings for a "real cig" in the first week after switching completely but that passed.
> 
> @Plbartie - you need a good starter kit and there are good ones available. Although i agree that Twisp is expensive, i think they have good juices and Twisp got me off real cigs. Use it less nowadays mainly just as a portable device when going out.
> 
> @Rob Fisher - well done on your achievement. Stopping real cigs is a bigger achievement than most of us realise, even though we were smokers. We tend to forget. As for your device lasting a fishing trip, do you carry a spare fully charged battery?
> 
> @mohamed - welcome. Know exactly what you mean. I still sometimes miss my morning real cig with my cup of coffee. I think the answer may be in trying to get a more intense vape. Something maybe with more flavour and throat hit. Im not the experienced one in this regard so other people should comment here, but maybe a well set up dripper is a good thing to cure your morning cig crave
> 
> Good luck, may the vaping forces be with us all




Thanks @ silver one just got in some hangsen deluxe tobacco 18 mg aswell as some ry4 also hangsen .im sure this will assist with the craving since i normaly vaped 12 mg .and both are tasting incredible thus far getting the rough edge i was craving from stinkies.and flavour is top notch 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome @mohamed and @Hotti

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera

Hi guys mohammed hera from nylstroom/modimolle in limpopo 

Off the analogs for a month now 
Using ego t with ce5 
Looking for a better unit and e juice at good price
Thanks 
Have a vaping good day 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

welcome to every new member! I notice that there is now a steady acceleration....which is gr8.

btw, we just hit the 200 member mark!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome mbera


----------



## Silver

mbera said:


> Hi guys mohammed hera from nylstroom/modimolle in limpopo
> 
> Off the analogs for a month now
> Using ego t with ce5
> Looking for a better unit and e juice at good price
> Thanks
> Have a vaping good day
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk




Welcome @mbera - enjoy the forum. Its a great place! There are many vaping units you could try. Check out the retailers on the forum in the retailers section.


----------



## mbera

Thanks will do 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Most welcome, @mbera. You will forever have the distinction of being the 200th member on this forum! A new landmark for us. Yes, please browse around at your leisure. I you have any queries, do not hesitate to ask. The only dumb questions are the questions not asked. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

@Rob Fisher glad you made it. Ecigssa.co.za is an Awesome board with awesome members. The guys have given you great advice, Heather has two spinners and mini II's. I bought Brian a mini II this week as well. It does gurgle every now and then, but is loads better than the bigger kanger tanks I have tried. Only problem I have with the mini's is having to refill regularly because the tank is a tad too small for my needs. Just shout if you need any help when your parcel arrives.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Just shout if you need any help when your parcel arrives.



Thanks Markus! I can't wait for my parcel... they shipped it today to hopefully I'm blowing HUGE puffs of smoke tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> The guys have given you great advice



What make was that huge one you had with you on the weekend Mark?  It looked awesome!


----------



## vaalboy

That was the Sigelei VMAX telescopic that I bought from @JacV who had bought a few extra when he was in China. Not sure if you will find them locally, but I'm sure some of the more experienced members/retailers will recommend suitable alternatives for you. IMHO Key features to look out for is battery life and being able to adjust voltage/wattage.


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> That was the Sigelei VMAX telescopic that I bought from @JacV who had bought a few extra when he was in China.



Sweet! Hopefully my new purchases will arrive tomorrow...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Do share your experience of these with us once you have tried them, @Rob Fisher in the driveway - oh no, at the gate now!



It's after 9am and the courier is still not here.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi @Rob Fisher is this for the order which you placed with us?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher is this for the order which you placed with us?



Yebo...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

will follow up  they normally deliver by 11:00am the latest but I will check with them


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> will follow up  they normally deliver by 11:00am the latest but I will check with them



Thanks a million... I'm sitting in my driveway with my liquid waiting...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Courier just arrived! 

Stand by for review...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Courier just arrived!
> 
> Stand by for review...


@Rob Fisher, not in this "Introduce Yourselves" thread if you please. Try this one: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Just shout if you need any help when your parcel arrives.



Oh my word! I should have asked you to help BEFORE I opened my parcel... stand by for review!


----------



## Hotti

Wazzup everyone? New to the forum, but been vaping awhile. Not yet big into all the mods and coil building, but isn't that why you have good buddies? I'm keeping busy at the moment with budgets at work, but will participate every chance I get. Finally placed an order on a mech and Kayfun, but going to let go of the recently purchased Ithaka.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Welcome Hotti!


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Hotti. Enjoy the forum. Its a great place. Was good to meet you at the vape meet, although we didnt get a chance to chat too much, was too much coil building and tasting and nic buzz recovering going on


----------



## TylerD

Hey Hotti! Welcome on the forum. Glad you joined.


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome Hotti!! Have lots of fun on the forum!!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome to all the newcomers. Folks are joining at a rapid rate. I don't even get a chance to post welcome messages before someone else joins its exciting seeing this little community grow.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smokyg

Hotti said:


> Wazzup everyone? New to the forum, but been vaping awhile. Not yet big into all the mods and coil building, but isn't that why you have good buddies? I'm keeping busy at the moment with budgets at work, but will participate every chance I get. Finally placed an order on a mech and Kayfun, but going to let go of the recently purchased Ithaka.


Welcome @Hotti ! Hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome @Hotti glad you decided to join us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome to the forum.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome, enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Hi @TS_INC, welcome. We are having our first Cape Vapemeet. Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/cape-vapers.760/) and add your name if you want to join us. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

OOPS, have inadvertently deleted your post @TS_INC - sorry thought I was deleting the ones you removed from public view. Please post again. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## TS_INC

Hi there guys, my name is Bradley and I'm from CPT

Currently a 3rd year student @ Stellenbosch University

Was told about the forum by my buddy Prodical so decided to join

Started vaping in July 2013 with an EVOD kit and now I'm currently with a SVD and Unitank or 30s.

Happy to be apart of the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

TS_INC said:


> Hi there guys, my name is Bradley and I'm from CPT
> 
> Currently a 3rd year student @ Stellenbosch University
> 
> Was told about the forum by my buddy Prodical so decided to join
> 
> Started vaping in July 2013 with an EVOD kit and now I'm currently with a SVD and Unitank or 30s.
> 
> Happy to be apart of the forum


Thanks Bradley.


----------



## TS_INC

No prob, mistakes happen.

Heard about the vape meet but I'm unfortunately away with fam that day.

Would have loved to join


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome  hope you find your stay rewarding and informative

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Haven't checked out this thread in a while... Welcome to all the new(er) peeps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

Welcome to all have fun. "Ask the right questions and you will get the right answers 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Hey peeps. Reinhardt here! Loving this forum. I started vaping on a whim with dem Greensmoke about 7 weeks ago, refilling the cartridges till it looked like a chewed up bic pen lol. Very glad I did because it gave me a taste of the possibilities of vaping. Since then I've been watching a lot of Phill Busardo's vids and I'm about 3 weeks into my SVD. I'm thoroughly impressed with this device but I'm looking for a stealthier option. Possibly the single 18350 setup with a Protank 2 Mini. I'm using an iClear 30 atm so I'm quite exited to get my hands on a Protank 3 or Aerotank or Aspire Nautilus ect sometime in the future. Peace and cheers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Reinvanhardt Awesome bunch of peeps here with a wealth of knowledge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

This stealthiest most would be a dripper on a mod. But if you still using tanks then something like this works nicely for me






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hey peeps. Reinhardt here! Loving this forum. I started vaping on a whim with dem Greensmoke about 7 weeks ago, refilling the cartridges till it looked like a chewed up bic pen lol. Very glad I did because it gave me a taste of the possibilities of vaping. Since then I've been watching a lot of Phill Busardo's vids and I'm about 3 weeks into my SVD. I'm thoroughly impressed with this device but I'm looking for a stealthier option. Possibly the single 18350 setup with a Protank 2 Mini. I'm using an iClear 30 atm so I'm quite exited to get my hands on a Protank 3 or Aerotank or Aspire Nautilus ect sometime in the future. Peace and cheers!


Most welcome Reinhardt. Way to go. Happy vaping.


----------



## Pappi

Hi All, My Name is Rayaan aka Pappi. I have been Vaping for just under 4 years now and Loving every minute of it. Currently my devices are an Evic with Various Heads, Nemesis with RSST RBA, iTaste VV and 2013 Mod with a Dripper RBA. i have some standard 900 and 1300 Batteries as well but my closest device is the Nemesis. there's just something about the mods that hits my spot ... i mix my own Liquids and basically have a lab where my kitchen used to be ... thanks Pappi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Pappi said:


> Hi All, My Name is Rayaan aka Pappi. I have been Vaping for just under 4 years now and Loving every minute of it. Currently my devices are an Evic with Various Heads, Nemesis with RSST RBA, iTaste VV and 2013 Mod with a Dripper RBA. i have some standard 900 and 1300 Batteries as well but my closest device is the Nemesis. there's just something about the mods that hits my spot ... i mix my own Liquids and basically have a lab where my kitchen used to be ... thanks Pappi



Welcome again 

I need tips on how to convince HRH that a corner of the kitchen needs to be a vape lab. I have to pack away everything or else.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pappi

@CVS can confirm I still get interrogated to this day lol so my response is normally I will go back to smoking cigarettes then ... Seems to quiet them down lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Welcome @Pappi. Wow, you have been off the stinkies for a looong time - congratulations - that is no mean achievement. So what is your favourite DIY juice at this time? We could use some DIY expertise here, some of the guys are microwaving their juices to steep them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> Welcome @Pappi. Wow, you have been off the stinkies for a looong time - congratulations - that is no mean achievement. So what is your favourite DIY juice at this time? We could use some DIY expertise here, some of the guys are microwaving their juices to steep them!


@Zodiac can tell you a story of juice and the microwave lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

this is his lab section in the kitchen.
then we have him vaping some fresh lemon juice lol









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the new members, @Reinvanhardt , @Pappi and any others i may have missed. Enjoy the forum! It's a great place indeed.


----------



## TylerD

Big welcome to all the new people who joined the forum.
Hope you enjoy the forum and please, ask away!


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome all.. Some awesome peeps here with loads of knowledge.. Have fun


----------



## Pappi

Matthee said:


> Welcome @Pappi. Wow, you have been off the stinkies for a looong time - congratulations - that is no mean achievement. So what is your favourite DIY juice at this time? We could use some DIY expertise here, some of the guys are microwaving their juices to steep them!



Speed steeping is what i used to do but its not as good as steeping with time ... i let my tobacco juices steep for 2 weeks before i even touch them. Microwave im not to sure about, i tried it once for like 4sec and the results didnt change much, apart from the bottle coming out deformed ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Welcome Pappi, what about a "MIXING TUTORIAL" for all us newbies?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

johanct said:


> Welcome Pappi, what about a "MIXING TUTORIAL" for all us newbies?


That would be awesome


----------



## Smokyg

Welcome all who is new to the forum! Hope you enjoy the ride with us!  So many new people joining up! Its awesome seeing the forum grow!


----------



## William

Hi, I'm an IT Consultant and enjoy Tech. I started vaping last year. I enjoy building coils and messing with my vape gear.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome William, you will surely enjoy the http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?...ng-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-35#post-15204 tread...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @William


----------



## William

Thanks @annemarievdh ... I have already been there lol  i may be looking at doing something crazy like the arc reactor coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Welcome @William. Looking forward to meeting you Saturday and to seeing pictures of your coil creations. I'm loving the triple twisted coils lately. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

William said:


> Thanks @annemarievdh ... I have already been there lol  i may be looking at doing something crazy like the arc reactor coil



I'm always amazed by all the stuff on there, dreaming of one day being able to build one myself hahaha


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome @William see you on Sat.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

William said:


> Thanks @annemarievdh ... I have already been there lol  i may be looking at doing something crazy like the arc reactor coil



Welcome William, why not start off with a pic tutorial on your arc reactor coil.


----------



## andro

Hi everybody . Im andro . Based in cape town . Been vaping for a while but always open to learn more things . 
Current setup for everyday use is twisp clearo and evic with short battery and tank . 
I ve been in other ecig forum before ( and currently ) but i just discover this local one yesterday .
Keep up the good work .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Welcome Andre!


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @andro Nice to have another Capetonian around.

Lots of great info here, especially local info.


----------



## TylerD

Hi @andro . Welcome to the forum. Enjoy!


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @andro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Welcome to the forum @andro. Browse away, and ask away if you have any questions. We shall be having our first Cape Vape Meet on Saturday. If you care to join in, just post your intentions at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/cape-vape-meet-saturday-15-february-2014-at-14-30.760/


----------



## andro

I would love to but i m a tattoo artist and i work in canal walk so sat and sun are the busiest days for me. 
Will try to make it for the next one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome all the newbies


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome all the newbies


----------



## TylerD

@andro dude! You did my tattoo! I must have known there isn't a lot of guys around with the name Andro!!!
O my, this rocks!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> welcome all the newbies


You have a stutter?...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Lol no my browser does 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

andro said:


> I would love to but i m a tattoo artist and i work in canal walk so sat and sun are the busiest days for me.
> Will try to make it for the next one


O, and my wifes tattoo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro

Cool .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @William, hope u enjoy the forum!

Welcome @andro, nice avatar pic. Enjoy the forum, its a great place.


----------



## Shamy

Hi I am Shamy, damm have tried to stop smoking tobacco sticks for 20 years and needed to give up 19 years and 364 days ago, but damm its hard. Have been vaping for the last 3 weeks, and not a smoke till then. Using ego T and CE5, okay, but gather I will get a better experience with some high end stuff. Thinking of upgrading to an EVOD and also looking at a starter mechanical with a kanger 3 tank, hence looking for a Vamo V5. So far the experience is all good, and enjoying it. Was on Marlboro Gold, so if anyone one knows anything close, please let me know.


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to the forum and community @Shamy 

Loads of great info here to answer any questions you may have on vaping.


----------



## Mikey

Been a while since I have posted, but welcome to all the new comers!! All I really want to say is this, "The more the merrier" and in the case of this forum, there can be no truer axiom than that. 

Happy vaping!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Shamy said:


> Hi I am Shamy, damm have tried to stop smoking tobacco sticks for 20 years and needed to give up 19 years and 364 days ago, but damm its hard. Have been vaping for the last 3 weeks, and not a smoke till then. Using ego T and CE5, okay, but gather I will get a better experience with some high end stuff. Thinking of upgrading to an EVOD and also looking at a starter mechanical with a kanger 3 tank, hence looking for a Vamo V5. So far the experience is all good, and enjoying it. Was on Marlboro Gold, so if anyone one knows anything close, please let me know.


Most welcome to the forum, @Shamy. Vamo V5 or Innokin SVD are both good options for electronic VV/VW mods and the Kanger Protank works well on those. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Shamy - enjoy the forum.

Congrats on your stopping smoking. That is a great achievement!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi All my name is Zeki and I'm a reseller... Hoping you're all well and just joined the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hi All my name is Zeki and I'm a reseller... Hoping you're all well and just joined the forum



And welcome to the forums Zeki. Do you have a web site?


----------



## johan

Hi Zeki, warm welcome! What do you resell and where are you situated?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Howzit Zeki welcome to forum. Glad you finally joined us. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome  to register as a reseller please pm @Gizmo

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi Gaz... Let me know about our phone call as in a spot of bother.


----------



## Mikey

Welcome Zeki! Enjoy the forums, they are a great bunch 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Howsit guys... Interested to know what you're vaping right now. Whatever I do I keep going back to my iTaste VV battery and T2 tank... Needing to find a new Mod, clearomizer that has a nice tight, long and tasteful vape.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Howsit guys... Interested to know what you're vaping right now. Whatever I do I keep going back to my iTaste VV battery and T2 tank... Needing to find a new Mod, clearomizer that has a nice tight, long and tasteful vape.



Check out http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.19/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lee_T

Hey guys and gals, 

My name is Lee.
Currently studying at my community college in order to transfer into an astrophysics program.

I am a tinkerer/hacker/modder, never satisfied until i take it apart and play with the guts.

My friend vapes a lot, so i looked into it and saw a lot of fun to be had in all of the modding potential. I'm currently waiting on fasttech to come through with my first device.

I'm actually living in Los Angeles, and i stumbled upon this forum by accident through tapatalk. I decided to make an account after reading through the late thread about installing LEDs in cartomizers. @johanct demonstrated how helpful you guys are to each other so i figured why not stick around to learn and share ideas, maybe making some into finished products. 

A few hobbies besides vaping include lasers, astronomy, flashlights, debate, and electronic music.

I look forward to contributing what I can here.
LEE

　　　　 ∧ ∧
　（ ＿(,,・∀・)
　⊆＿＿つつ
彡


EDIT: wow y'all are quick to the draw. Thank you for the warm welcome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the forums Lee. Nice to have some more international vapers. You sound really talented and looking forward to seeing all your diy work  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Lee_T Glad to have you on board the Vape Train..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Welcome @Lee_T !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Wow, that sounds like a Star Wars type of career...but never as glamorous in real life I presume. Welcome @Lee_T. Beautiful city Los Angeles. Had the most awesome crab at your waterfront looking out at Alcatraz. Happy tinkering and vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T

Maybe not glamorous per se, but rewarding intrinsically. I get to follow my curiosity into the unknown depths of our universe. And math. Lots of math.

　　　　 ∧ ∧
　（ ＿(,,・∀・)
　⊆＿＿つつ
彡

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fred1sa

Welcome to our US correspondent!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome @Lee_T nice to have you hear  will be cool to have someone to keep us up to date with the trends in the states

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Morning Y'all... I'm Zeki busy working away with a lot of e-cigs and stuff to process. Have a nice day


----------



## Danrmb111

Thanx for the welcome. The name is Dan and I'm in Stellenbosch. Been off the dreaded analogues for 2 months without a single relapse after a 2pack a day 30year habit. Loving this vaping thing. Currently using eVic with Protank 2 and 3 and eVod for work. Looking for a actual vape store other than online stores close by.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Hi Dan, welcome in vape land. 
Have a great stay!


----------



## Lee_T

Welcome Dan and Zeki. I just joined too.



Lee


----------



## Derick

Welcome @Lee_T - as it happens we have a bunch of people from LA in our city this week - they are shooting some scenes from Avengers 2 in Johannesburg (and driving the traffic crazy)

looking forward to hearing more from you, especially in the modding scene


----------



## Lee_T

Derick said:


> Welcome @Lee_T - as it happens we have a bunch of people from LA in our city this week - they are shooting some scenes from Avengers 2 in Johannesburg (and driving the traffic crazy)
> 
> looking forward to hearing more from you, especially in the modding scene


Thanks Derick, some day I'll be traveling down for the observatories. My girl and I are excited for the SKA in Cape Town.



Lee


----------



## BhavZ

Danrmb111 said:


> Thanx for the welcome. The name is Dan and I'm in Stellenbosch. Been off the dreaded analogues for 2 months without a single relapse after a 2pack a day 30year habit. Loving this vaping thing. Currently using eVic with Protank 2 and 3 and eVod for work. Looking for a actual vape store other than online stores close by.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Welcome dude.


----------



## Andre

Danrmb111 said:


> Thanx for the welcome. The name is Dan and I'm in Stellenbosch. Been off the dreaded analogues for 2 months without a single relapse after a 2pack a day 30year habit. Loving this vaping thing. Currently using eVic with Protank 2 and 3 and eVod for work. Looking for a actual vape store other than online stores close by.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Most welcome, @Danrmb111. You will be the vaper closest to me on this forum, I think. I am in Koringberg (between Moorreesburg and Piketberg). Go to Stellenbosch quite a lot for meetings, mostly at Nietvoorbij. Congrats on being smoke free for 2 months, that is a huge milestone for us heavy smokers (3 pack a day here). No vape stores close by. Some in Cape Town, but mostly mom and pop efforts. Your best resource for the time being is the Internet. Check out our resellers and review section. For juices most recommend Vapour Mountain. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

Lee_T said:


> Thanks Derick, some day I'll be traveling down for the observatories. My girl and I are excited for the SKA in Cape Town.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



My daughter had a field trip to our local observatory - it was after hours so parents came too - long story short - we saw how they made the dishes for the SKA - was pretty incredible, but also very simple - just a big concrete mound out of the ground that acts as the mold - they build their fiberglass composite over the mound and remove when dry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T

Derick said:


> My daughter had a field trip to our local observatory - it was after hours so parents came too - long story short - we saw how they made the dishes for the SKA - was pretty incredible, but also very simple - just a big concrete mound out of the ground that acts as the mold - they build their fiberglass composite over the mound and remove when dry


凄ッΣ(oﾟдﾟoﾉ)ﾉ so jealous haha. That's awesome!



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Lee_T and @Danrmb111. Wishing you a pleasant stay on the forum. This is a great place!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi Dan, I'm in the Southern Suburbs so let me know.


----------



## sPiKeY89

Hi all.. The names Azhar, from JHB... Just got a Twisp and trying to quit cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danrmb111

Matthee said:


> Most welcome, @Danrmb111. You will be the vaper closest to me on this forum, I think. I am in Koringberg (between Moorreesburg and Piketberg). Go to Stellenbosch quite a lot for meetings, mostly at Nietvoorbij. Congrats on being smoke free for 2 months, that is a huge milestone for us heavy smokers (3 pack a day here). No vape stores close by. Some in Cape Town, but mostly mom and pop efforts. Your best resource for the time being is the Internet. Check out our resellers and review section. For juices most recommend Vapour Mountain. Happy vaping.


Thankx. Will keep in touch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick

sPiKeY89 said:


> Hi all.. The names Azhar, from JHB... Just got a Twisp and trying to quit cigarettes.



Welcome @sPiKeY89 - plenty people on the forum here that either started with twisp or are still using it - good luck with your stinky free adventure!


----------



## vaalboy

Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to all the newbies  We hope you find your stay informative and enjoyable


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome guys!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome to the new members. The folks on this forum are very helpfull and friendly. I have learnt alot here.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

Welcome guys

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreFerreira

Hi all, I'm also new here. Just want to ask a quick question, is there any local manufacturers of mods and drip tips, and will it be something people will be interested in, I have made my own SuperCarb AFC Driptip, will post pictures soon. And Im looking at building DNA 30 mods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

welcome dude. I would be interested in those driptips can you mail me some pics? Shariefismail10@gmail.com

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome all noobys! To the graitest forme and people you will ever meet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you are an experienced or newbie vaper this is the forum to be on... there are a lot of very helpful and patient experts out here! It was a revelation when @vaalboy told me about it!

A very warm welcome to the new peeps!


----------



## Riaz

welcome to all the new comers

as always, please share your experiences and reviews with us.

and if you have any questions, there are some quite experienced vapers on this forum.


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome welcome all the new members. Damn we really are exploding lately

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Gizmo said:


> Welcome welcome all the new members. Damn we really are exploding lately


Welcome @Gizmo . Glad to have you back!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo

LOL you nutters miss me that much

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome all the new guys ! I haven't visited this thread in a while, great to see the forum growing so quickly. Stay calm and vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

@Gazzacpt


sPiKeY89 said:


> Hi all.. The names Azhar, from JHB... Just got a Twisp and trying to quit cigarettes.


Most welcome @sPiKeY89 (you will have to explain that handle sometime). All the best with your journey. Please feel free to browse around and shoot any questions you might have.


----------



## Andre

AndreFerreira said:


> Hi all, I'm also new here. Just want to ask a quick question, is there any local manufacturers of mods and drip tips, and will it be something people will be interested in, I have made my own SuperCarb AFC Driptip, will post pictures soon. And Im looking at building DNA 30 mods.


I am sure there will be interest. Looking forward to your pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

welcome all new members! and @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Lol @Tom and @TylerD you guys are too funny!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510

ok so I've been on here a little while and I'm really enjoying ecigssa! Name is Heinrich or Hein for the shorter version. Been vaping about a month, smoked for 12 years, last couple of days had me saying no to stinkies where I would usually have just have one if someone offered. Have not gone out and bought any cigs since converting, so at least thats a good thing.

Working in the freelance security industry, events security management and security driving and close protection, so vaping helps with not smelling of smoke!

Used to be the vocalist of a redneck heavy metal band!

Love customizing and designing stuff and working with my hands like welding and working with power tools etc.

married in November and a baby on the way, finding out next Friday if its a boy or girl.

Anyways, first forum I've joined and the people on here is just awesome! Thanx to all for the advise, ideas, jokes etc.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Officially welcome then, Hein. Thank you for telling us a bit about yourself. Congrats on your journey this far re the stinkies, and your marriage and the little one on the way. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Hein510 .. Congrats on the stinkies and the marriage and the little one on the way.

Looking forward to seeing you at the next vape meet


----------



## TylerD

An official welcome Hein. Hope to see even more of you! Keep the hardcore coils coming.


----------



## Hein510

Thanx guys!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @sPiKeY89. All the best for giving up stinkies. Twisp was what i started on too. Loved it. Took a week to convert to vaping and i wasnt really trying. I did feel however that i needed a bit more intensity than Twisp could provide. And the leaky mouthpiece irritated me hugely for travelling. Still use them as a backup to my backup. Lol

and @Hein510, wecome. All the best. This is a great place. Enjoy


----------



## Hein510

Silver1 said:


> I did feel however that i needed a bit more intensity than Twisp could provide. And the leaky mouthpiece irritated me hugely for travelling.




Thats the exact problem I had with it! Really enjoying the protank 2, running at 4V. Still wanna get me a 1.8ohm coil though! Also wanna rebuild the coil, duel nano coil!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GetLucky777

Hi everyone, My name is Kaiden I'm quite a young guy only 20 years of age and a Bcom Finance student. I have been a smoker for 6 years and now have turned to an ecig to kick analogs for good to boost my health and save money I generally smoked 7-8 analogs a day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Most welcome to the forum, @GetLucky777. Congrats on turning your back on the stinkies. Browse around and do ask questions. We are all here to help and be helped. The only dumb questions are the questions not asked.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome Dude


----------



## 360twin

I've been lurking here for some time, soaking up info from lots of informative posts. I didn't know much about vaping until 2 months ago, and have found this site to be extremely useful.

To all involved in running this site, well done, keep up the good work and thank you!


----------



## Silver

Welcome @GetLucky777 - congrats on your decision to stop analogs. Enjoy the forum

And to @360twin - thanks for signing up after "lurking" for a while and thanks for the compliments about the site. We have a great dedicated "team" of friendly vapers here. Enjoy...


----------



## Andre

Most welcome @360twin. Great idea to lurk and browse first, you get a good idea what is going on and where your interests are, and get a few laughs as well! Shoot if you have any queries. Happy vaping.


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @360twin


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the newbies!
Please go here to add your name to the list if you are interested in receiving the taste box and sampling some juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reonat

Very glad to see that there are more options out there - TMI overload right now from trawling through the posts. 
From KZN and purchased Twisp Clearo for myself and husband and whilst I am managing well - my husband is struggling to stay off the Styvies. Looking for something better that will help to keep him going. Twisp is just not strong enough for him i.e. not enough of a nicotine hit.

Any good advice is most welcome. Ideally something that can be carried in his pocket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome @Mornat you sure came to the right place  if twisp isnt cutting it for him I would suggest going for one of the various variable voltage devices out there  lots of people with good advice here so dont be afraid to ask


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome Mornat, nice to have you on board.

Vape king can build you a really nice starter kit and it is affordable. With regards to throat hit, perhaps try upping the nic level. I see that you are in KZN, you can have a look at vape king's range of juices as well as Vapour Mountain's range of juices as well. @Rob Fisher has posted great reviews on Vapour Mountain's range of juices. 

Here are some links to help in the search:

Vapour Mountain: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/vapour-mountain/

Vape king: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/vape-king/


----------



## johan

Welcome @Mornat - seems KZN vapers are picking up.


----------



## Reonat

Thanks for the welcome. @Stroodlepuff, @johanct and @BhavZ. Am strongly considering the Starter Kit from Vape King and have mailed Vapour Mountain for details.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome @Mornat! You have certainly come to the right place... if you husband is battling then you may want to go straight to a perfect set up as follows...

If you are not in a hurry the items that are from eciggies.co.za will be available at www.vapeking.co.za in under 2 weeks and then you should be able to get everything from them. If you are a hurry then here are all the links.

SVD (Battery Holder) ? R750
http://www.vapeking.co.za/ecig-mods/Innokin-itaste-svd-express

2 x Batteries (Only need one at a time) ? R100
http://www.vapeking.co.za/electroni...fire-18650-2000mah-protected-3-7v-li-ion.html

Nautilus Tank ? R450
http://eciggies.co.za/Cartomizers/Aspire-Nautilus-Tank

Nautilus replacement coils 5 pack. R250
http://eciggies.co.za/Cartomizers/Aspire-Nautilus-Replacement-coils-5-Pack

Battery Charger R250
http://eciggies.co.za/Other_Accessories/TrustFire_External_Charger




And then you can get some Juices from @Oupa at Vapour Mountain! If your husband likes menthol then definitely get him Menthol Ice. Others I really enjoy are the Pineapple and Chocolate Mint. But have a look at the forum thread on Vapour Mountain here...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/vapour-mountain/

When you email @Oupa you can ask him to increase the nicotine levels accordingly. I like the 12mg version but you may want to start off higher if your husband is battling.

Vape King also have a decent range of Juices and you can have a look at them here and grab any you fancy.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquid-juice-electric-cigarette

Best of luck!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mornat said:


> Thanks for the welcome. @Stroodlepuff, @johanct and @BhavZ. Am strongly considering the Starter Kit from Vape King and have mailed Vapour Mountain for details.



If you are considering the starter kit ask them you make you up this one that is currently out of stock.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/electronic-cigarette-starter-kits/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome @Mornat! You have certainly come to the right place... if you husband is battling then you may want to go straight to a perfect set up as follows...
> 
> If you are not in a hurry the items that are from eciggies.co.za will be available at www.vapeking.co.za in under 2 weeks and then you should be able to get everything from them. If you are a hurry then here are all the links.
> 
> SVD (Battery Holder) ? R750
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ecig-mods/Innokin-itaste-svd-express
> 
> 2 x Batteries (Only need one at a time) ? R100
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/electroni...fire-18650-2000mah-protected-3-7v-li-ion.html
> 
> Nautilus Tank ? R450
> http://eciggies.co.za/Cartomizers/Aspire-Nautilus-Tank
> 
> Nautilus replacement coils 5 pack. R250
> http://eciggies.co.za/Cartomizers/Aspire-Nautilus-Replacement-coils-5-Pack
> 
> Battery Charger R250
> http://eciggies.co.za/Other_Accessories/TrustFire_External_Charger
> 
> View attachment 1557
> 
> 
> And then you can get some Juices from @Oupa at Vapour Mountain! If your husband likes menthol then definitely get him Menthol Ice. Others I really enjoy are the Pineapple and Chocolate Mint. But have a look at the forum thread on Vapour Mountain here...
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/vapour-mountain/
> 
> When you email @Oupa you can ask him to increase the nicotine levels accordingly. I like the 12mg version but you may want to start off higher if your husband is battling.
> 
> Vape King also have a decent range of Juices and you can have a look at them here and grab any you fancy.
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquid-juice-electric-cigarette
> 
> Best of luck!



Now that's one helluva starter kit! The best of the best of the regulated setups I should think  Wonderful introduction Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome welcome one and all please sit back relax and enjoy your vape.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reonat

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome @Mornat! You have certainly come to the right place... if you husband is battling then you may want to go straight to a perfect set up as follows...
> 
> If you are not in a hurry the items that are from eciggies.co.za will be available at www.vapeking.co.za in under 2 weeks and then you should be able to get everything from them. If you are a hurry then here are all the links.
> 
> SVD (Battery Holder) ? R750
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ecig-mods/Innokin-itaste-svd-express
> 
> 2 x Batteries (Only need one at a time) ? R100
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/electroni...fire-18650-2000mah-protected-3-7v-li-ion.html
> 
> Nautilus Tank ? R450
> http://eciggies.co.za/Cartomizers/Aspire-Nautilus-Tank
> 
> Nautilus replacement coils 5 pack. R250
> http://eciggies.co.za/Cartomizers/Aspire-Nautilus-Replacement-coils-5-Pack
> 
> Battery Charger R250
> http://eciggies.co.za/Other_Accessories/TrustFire_External_Charger
> 
> View attachment 1557
> 
> 
> And then you can get some Juices from @Oupa at Vapour Mountain! If your husband likes menthol then definitely get him Menthol Ice. Others I really enjoy are the Pineapple and Chocolate Mint. But have a look at the forum thread on Vapour Mountain here...
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/vapour-mountain/
> 
> When you email @Oupa you can ask him to increase the nicotine levels accordingly. I like the 12mg version but you may want to start off higher if your husband is battling.
> 
> Vape King also have a decent range of Juices and you can have a look at them here and grab any you fancy.
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquid-juice-electric-cigarette
> 
> Best of luck!



Wow... Thank You @Rob Fisher for taking the time to provide such a detailed response. Reading many of the posts about the "trials and tribulations" of eCigs - I see many regretted not taking the advice given or going straight to the better devices. With this in mind I intend to not make the same mistake!! 
Another question - How does the Twisp Liquid (Tobacco flavour) compare in terms of strength to what you are using (12mg) and how would that compare to Styvesant Blue?


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome @Mornat 

Please go add your name to the list if you are interested in receiving the taste box and sampling some juices.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/taste-box-recipients.861/


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mornat said:


> Another question - How does the Twisp Liquid (Tobacco flavour) compare in terms of strength to what you are using (12mg) and how would that compare to Styvesant Blue?



I would say that the 12mg compares favorably and is probably the best option for a normal smoker. I never really liked the tobacco flavoured juices... my favorite Twisp juices were the Peach and Cherry. I was a Menthol smoker but the menthol's in the Twisp range made me cough so I was really bummed and thought I would not find a decent menthol juice I could Vape... then I found topQ Menthol (not the Menthol Pepper) and was happy again. After that I found the Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and I'm now in heaven!

But to answer your original question... if you were a Stuyvesant Blue smoker you should be fine on the 12mg strength. I was a pretty heavy smoker for over 40 years and switch to e-ciggies was really a breeze... I guess my bad cough and stinky environment was the motivation I needed to make the change forever! And having a nagging ex-smoker wife certainly helped too!


----------



## Andre

Mornat said:


> Another question - How does the Twisp Liquid (Tobacco flavour) compare in terms of strength to what you are using (12mg) and how would that compare to Styvesant Blue?


There is absolutely no link between the strength of cigarette that you smoked and the nicotine content of juice best suited for you. I smoked the lightest cigarette on the market (albeit a lot of them), but started out at 36 mg nicotine. This thread is a must read for all beginner vapers: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/what-to-expect-on-you-vaping-journey.813/
EDIT: @Silver1 has reported that Twisp had informed him that their juices are 18 mg.


----------



## Reonat

Yup.... as a woman I am so motivated to keep going mainly because of the stinky issues. Sound ridiculous but having hair, hands and clothes that still smell like shampoo and soap by the end of the day is such a reward.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mornat said:


> Yup.... as a woman I am so motivated to keep going mainly because of the stinky issues. Sound ridiculous but having hair, hands and clothes that still smell like shampoo and soap by the end of the day is such a reward.



One million percent!

I'm actually embarrassed thinking back about all the people I hugged and kissed when I was a stinking smoker!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> There is absolutely no link between the strength of cigarette that you smoked and the nicotine content of juice best suited for you. I smoked the lightest cigarette on the market (albeit a lot of them), but started out at 36 mg nicotine. This thread is a must read for all beginner vapers: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/what-to-expect-on-you-vaping-journey.813/
> EDIT: @Silver1 has reported that Twisp had informed him that their juices are 18 mg.



Whoops I missed this thread when I started... too late now... 12mg and happy as Larry!


----------



## Andre

Mornat said:


> Yup.... as a woman I am so motivated to keep going mainly because of the stinky issues. Sound ridiculous but having hair, hands and clothes that still smell like shampoo and soap by the end of the day is such a reward.


That is so true, I am taking the liberty of adding your words to this thread:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/100-benefits-of-vaping-in-s-a.639/


----------



## The Golf

Welcome to all the new vapours, do the research before you go out and spend your hard earned cash. Anything you need to know is either on this forum or one or more or the forumites will find out for you. There aint no friendlier bunch of lads n gals in SA. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HappyCamper

Hi all,

Name is Quinton, stopped smoking about 4 years ago. I enjoy the occasional vape, love mixing my own flavours. I am an IT engineer, spend most of my time playing with high speed satellite internet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Derick

Welcome, I'm sure you will feel right at home here, plenty of DIY flavour guys here


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yay you finally joined  welcome brother bear in law  



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome there is loads of info on here and lots of really helpfull people.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome Man! I am sure you will have hours and hours of fun here..


----------



## HappyCamper

It is going to be alot of fun


----------



## ET

welcome dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Hi everyone,
I haven't started vaping yet, but this forum has been instrumental in making up my mind. I am currently looking at picking up this kit: http://www.vapeking.co.za/electroni...s/Ego-CE4-V3-Electronic-Cigarette-Starter-Kit
It seems to cover most of the bases and will allow both myself and my wife to try it out since it has two complete eCigs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Rex_Bael said:


> Hi everyone,
> I haven't started vaping yet, but this forum has been instrumental in making up my mind. I am currently looking at picking up this kit: http://www.vapeking.co.za/electroni...s/Ego-CE4-V3-Electronic-Cigarette-Starter-Kit
> It seems to cover most of the bases and will allow both myself and my wife to try it out since it has two complete eCigs.


Welcome to the forum @Rex_Bael. Awesome starter kit, cant go wrong with that.


----------



## Andre

Rex_Bael said:


> Hi everyone,
> I haven't started vaping yet, but this forum has been instrumental in making up my mind. I am currently looking at picking up this kit: http://www.vapeking.co.za/electroni...s/Ego-CE4-V3-Electronic-Cigarette-Starter-Kit
> It seems to cover most of the bases and will allow both myself and my wife to try it out since it has two complete eCigs.


Very pro-active, I like that. Most welcome. If you have any questions, please shoot - we are here to help and be helped. Best of luck on your vaping journey.


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome @Rex_Bael.

Please go add your name to the list if you are interested in receiving the taste box and sampling some juices.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/taste-box-recipients.861/


----------



## HappyCamper

it is a good kit to start with

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Thank you all for the welcome  Picked up the starter kit on Saturday thanks to Stroodlepuff graciously making time for us. I am mightily impressed. In comparison to my initial experiences with vaping, think it was a friends Lung Buddy, this is in a completely different league. 

@thekeeperza I have taken you up on your offer, thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome Rex_Beal!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Mornat said:


> Wow... Thank You @Rob Fisher for taking the time to provide such a detailed response. Reading many of the posts about the "trials and tribulations" of eCigs - I see many regretted not taking the advice given or going straight to the better devices. With this in mind I intend to not make the same mistake!!
> Another question - How does the Twisp Liquid (Tobacco flavour) compare in terms of strength to what you are using (12mg) and how would that compare to Styvesant Blue?



Belated welcome @Mornat, have seen your posts elsewhere on the forum. Best of luck for you and your husband. Quitting the stinkies is a great thing. 

Just on your questions regarding Twisp and your husband finding it not strong enough. I also started on Twisp - for about a month or two - got me off real cigs. I also found I needed more. So I used to vape it a lot. Mostly two or three long drags in succession to get the kind of satisfaction I needed. 

Twisp has a strange way of marking their nicotine strength. They say 0.9mg per drop. I asked one of their directors to explain this and how it relates to the strength of other juices, normally denoted as mg per millilitre (ml). He said that the Twisp regular strength juices are comparable to 18mg/ml juices since there are about 20 drops per millilitre. 

What I would suggest is to try experiment with a few juices of high enough strength - say 18mg - and find a few flavours that he likes a lot. Quitting the stinkies is much easier if you really like the flavour. Getting more powerful kit as the other members have suggested is also a great suggestion, although some of the bigger gear is not easy to carry in the pocket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

HappyCamper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Name is Quinton, stopped smoking about 4 years ago. I enjoy the occasional vape, love mixing my own flavours. I am an IT engineer, spend most of my time playing with high speed satellite internet.



Welcome Quinton, not sure but I think we may have met at that first Vape Meet. All the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rex_Bael said:


> Hi everyone,
> I haven't started vaping yet, but this forum has been instrumental in making up my mind. I am currently looking at picking up this kit: http://www.vapeking.co.za/electroni...s/Ego-CE4-V3-Electronic-Cigarette-Starter-Kit
> It seems to cover most of the bases and will allow both myself and my wife to try it out since it has two complete eCigs.




Welcome Rex, wishing you all the best for your vaping journey. Hope you enjoying your new gear. Go for it!


----------



## Lee_T

silly Tapatalk



Lee


----------



## TylerD

Hi everybody! Hope you have a great stay! 
Please ask away, somebody will have the answer!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rex_Bael said:


> Thank you all for the welcome  Picked up the starter kit on Saturday thanks to Stroodlepuff graciously making time for us. I am mightily impressed. In comparison to my initial experiences with vaping, think it was a friends Lung Buddy, this is in a completely different league.
> 
> @thekeeperza I have taken you up on your offer, thanks



Welcome  glad you're enjoying it  Sorry about all the chaos when you were here


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver1 said:


> Welcome Quinton, not sure but I think we may have met at that first Vape Meet. All the best



You met at the second vape meet at alibi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Just to let you all know, my name on the Forum has been changed, but not too dramatically 

After a suggestion by @Matthee some time ago and with the kind help of the forum creator @Gizmo, it was agreed to change my forum name to Silver, instead of Silver1

But everything else is the same.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD

[QHUOTE="Silver, post: 20643, member: 64"]Hi all

Just to let you all know, my name on the Forum has been changed, but not too dramatically 

After a suggestion by @Matthee some time ago and with the kind help of the forum creator @Gizmo, it was agreed to change my forum name to Silver, instead of Silver1

But everything else is the same.[/QUOTE]
Hi @Silver welcome here! Hope you enjoy your stay! Plenty of info here!
We used to have a Silver1 on the site that were awesome with juice reviews! Check out his review!
Have a great stay!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## andro

Welcome all the new guys


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> [QHUOTE="Silver, post: 20643, member: 64"]Hi all
> 
> Just to let you all know, my name on the Forum has been changed, but not too dramatically
> 
> After a suggestion by @Matthee some time ago and with the kind help of the forum creator @Gizmo, it was agreed to change my forum name to Silver, instead of Silver1
> 
> But everything else is the same.


Hi @Silver welcome here! Hope you enjoy your stay! Plenty of info here!
We used to have a Silver1 on the site that were awesome with juice reviews! Check out his review!
Have a great stay![/QUOTE]

Lol you are too funny!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## gavin

Hi guys, been vaping for 5 years now, in April I will have been 5 years without a cigarette, these things really work! Nice to see an active local forum, thanks to all who contribute.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo

5 Years! We have a senior here.. Nice to have you on-board!


----------



## TylerD

Wow! 


gavin said:


> Hi guys, been vaping for 5 years now, in April I will have been 5 years without a cigarette, these things really work! Nice to see an active local forum, thanks to all who contribute.


That's awesome! Welcome @gavin !


----------



## Rob Fisher

gavin said:


> Hi guys, been vaping for 5 years now



Wow 5 years already! What devices have you been using? Tell us more... much more!


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @gavin , 5 years is quite an achievement, congrats!


----------



## Andre

Ah, yes, @gavin, you have been through the difficult years. Welcome and happy vaping.


----------



## gavin

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow 5 years already! What devices have you been using? Tell us more... much more!


I started with 801's, then 510's, ego's and finally vamo for the batteries. Cartridges, dripping, tanks, rba's and finally dual coil cartomizers. Started with 36mg various flavours, now on 12mg mostly DIY menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to the newbies


----------



## annemarievdh

gavin said:


> Hi guys, been vaping for 5 years now, in April I will have been 5 years without a cigarette, these things really work! Nice to see an active local forum, thanks to all who contribute.



Welcome @gavin, would like to hear your vaping stories


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome @gavin 5 years is quite a milestone welcome to the forum. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibanez

Welcome Gavin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Welcome @gavin, hope I will be able to say the same in 5 years time.


----------



## Silver

Welcome @gavin,

Hope you enjoy the forum. We are an enthusiastic bunch. Glad to have an experienced vaper like you here.
Which dual coil cartomizer are you on if I may ask?

All the best!


----------



## gavin

Silver said:


> Welcome @gavin,
> 
> Hope you enjoy the forum. We are an enthusiastic bunch. Glad to have an experienced vaper like you here.
> Which dual coil cartomizer are you on if I may ask?
> 
> All the best!


Smoketech, 2.5 ohm from Fasstech at the moment.


----------



## Silver

Thanks @gavin
Happy vaping


----------



## Marechal

Hi All, my name is Marechal, I was a heavy smoker for 35 years used to smoke +/-40 cigarettes a day and it was killing me but I just could not kick the habit. I collected my first EGO starter kit, ordered from e-ciggies on 29 September 2011 and that was the last day I smoked a cigarette, newer touched one since that day and I can honestly say it saved my life. Now, two and a half years later, I am fit and healthy again and I have a new Vaping hobby. Thanks for a great forum, keep up the good work.


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the forums marechal. Nice to have another senior on the forum 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Hi @Marechal welcome on this forum


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcomr marechal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome @Marechal


----------



## vaalboy

Welcome - great to get some new very experienced members.

@gavin what made you end up with the Smoketech Carto's?


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @@Marechal


----------



## ET

welcome all


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Marechal, that is amazing - 2 and a half years is a long time in vaping terms.

What vaping gear are you using currently? You must have tried it all.


----------



## Chef Guest

Gizmo...
Stroodlepuff...
I have arrived.

Hi to everyone! The name's Sach. In 5 months I've managed to go from a pack a day smoker to a completely OCD Vaper! Without a doubt one of the best choices I've made for my life!

My obsession with vaping is about to lead me down a very interesting, certainly inspiring and possibly life changing path! Looking forward to getting to know you all better.

(Big shout out and much love to Gizmo and Stroodles for all the support, encouragement and advice so far!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

wow welcome to all the noobies. hope you guys enjoy your time with us

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Congratulations @Chef Guest - welcome, like your intro.


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Chef Guest - congrats on your conversion from smoking to vaping! It's a great thing.
ECIGSSA is a great place. It rocks. Enjoy.


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Chef Guest. Congrats on the conversion and wishing you many happy vaping days ahead.


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> Gizmo...
> Stroodlepuff...
> I have arrived.
> 
> Hi to everyone! The name's Sach. In 5 months I've managed to go from a pack a day smoker to a completely OCD Vaper! Without a doubt one of the best choices I've made for my life!
> 
> My obsession with vaping is about to lead me down a very interesting, certainly inspiring and possibly life changing path! Looking forward to getting to know you all better.
> 
> (Big shout out and much love to Gizmo and Stroodles for all the support, encouragement and advice so far!)


Ah, welcome. Congrat on being stinky free for so long. Certainly an achievement only an ex-smoker can really appreciate. Looking forward to testing your creations. Presume you are the brother?


----------



## Chef Guest

Thanks to all for the warm welcomes! 
@Mattee the brother? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest

From another mother? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> From another mother?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Sorry, got that mixed up. Will you be involved with CraftVapour or another company?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

You're finally here  welcome bud glad you joined us hehe

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest

Thanks Stroodles!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Dan will be glad to see you too im sure  @devdev look whos here

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest

@ Matthee I'm in the process of starting up my juice company called 'The Chef's Brew Premium E-Liquids'. Stroodles and Gizmo have tasted some of my early blends and the plan is to blow everyones mind with some of the crazy concoctions that I'm coming up with. Suffice it to say that you won't find mixes like this anywhere else!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marechal

Silver said:


> Welcome @Marechal, that is amazing - 2 and a half years is a long time in vaping terms.
> 
> What vaping gear are you using currently? You must have tried it all.



Well when I started there wasn't a lot to choose from, my first was an Ego standard Atomizer and from there I tried anything new. I currently use the Evod on a Kangertech 650 bat and when at home I use my Protank on a Sigelei Zmax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

@ Stroodlepuff Said wassup to Dan last night on the craft vapour thread. No reply yet...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> @ Matthee I'm in the process of starting up my juice company called 'The Chef's Brew Premium E-Liquids'. Stroodles and Gizmo have tasted some of my early blends and the plan is to blow everyones mind with some of the crazy concoctions that I'm coming up with. Suffice it to say that you won't find mixes like this anywhere else!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Thanks, that sounds exciting for you and more so for us vapers! When you are ready let us know so we can create your own reseller forum to play on for you here.


----------



## Silver

Chef Guest said:


> @ Matthee I'm in the process of starting up my juice company called 'The Chef's Brew Premium E-Liquids'. Stroodles and Gizmo have tasted some of my early blends and the plan is to blow everyones mind with some of the crazy concoctions that I'm coming up with. Suffice it to say that you won't find mixes like this anywhere else!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



All the best @Chef Guest ! 
Bring it on!


----------



## GeoJane

Hi hi...

My name is Nia and I'm a smoker...

I'm based in Cape Town - want to attempt quitting smoking by turning to vaping!
Haven't started vaping yet as there is literally an info overload regarding different devices, juices and so on...
Would really appreciate some advice as to a e-cig starter pack, and any advice wrt vaping in general (as I'm a total noob!) I work abroad in good 'ol Africa quite often so my ideal device would be: RELIABLE! No juice leaks or major hardware failures!

My goal would be to just get off stinkies first and then explore the magical world of mods and what not if I decide to continue vaping - which I probably will as I've tried quitting smoking numerous times and well, you get the idea!

Thanks a bunch guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Hi Nia! I'm sure after all the info everybody will give you, you will be able to quit for sure.
It's easy to quit smoking, I've done it like 6 times.  When I switched to vaping, it stuck. I can't handle a cigarette anymore. First achievement is that you want to stop.
Unfortunately I cannot give any advice on a starter kit, but there will be a ton of answers to follow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Hi Nia. Most welcome to the forum. Some of us were talking about a good starter kit from a vaper's perspective just the other day. Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/the-perfect-starter-kit.1132/. Then go shopping at www.vapeking.co.za. If you have any questions - shoot - we are here to help and be helped.


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to @Chef Guest and @Nia!!

@Chef Guest, good luck, we are always looking to taste more juices.
@GeoJane, you cant go wrong here for info, the bunch here literately know everything vape!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

GeoJane said:


> My name is Nia and I'm a smoker...



And a very warm welcome Nia! As a very recent convert to vaping I can promise you that you are in the right place... you will be amazed by the help you get from a great bunch of people here. I don't want to be overly dramatic but this site changed my life. I was a smoker for over 40 years and had tried everything to give up on the stinkies! I haven't touched a stinkie for over two months now and never will again!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome nia

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Welcome all new members! It's been ages since I posted here, so my welcome extends way, way, way back.

I am really happy @Chef Guest has migrated from lurker to member status. Looking forward to tasting the new products soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome @GeoJane - I second @Matthee's suggestion of checking out that starter kit thread and investigating VapeKing. All the best and good luck for your vaping journey.


----------



## Chef Guest

@annemarievdh Thanks a mil! Just got in some very exciting new flavours that I'm going to play with this weekend!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest

@devdev Thanks for the welcome bud. The lab's been working hard lately. Should have some great prototypes very soon...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> @devdev Thanks for the welcome bud. The lab's been working hard lately. Should have some great prototypes very soon...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Many beta testers available around here.


----------



## Chef Guest

@ Nia welcome to the first day of the rest of your life!

I third @Matthee's suggestion. The guys at Vapeking are fantastic and have been hugely supportive, friendly and helpful since I left the death sticks behind.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest

@ Matthee Planning on setting up a tasting as soon as I'm reasonably happy with what I've produced! Will tweak according to the panels feedback and then its time to rock and roll!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

welcome chef and nia. 
chef, looking forward to tasting your concoctions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Chef Guest I'm an Alpha, Beta and if you need, a Zeta tester as well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

welcome to all the noobs. this forum is growing exceptionally well

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Chef Guest said:


> @ Matthee Planning on setting up a tasting as soon as I'm reasonably happy with what I've produced! Will tweak according to the panels feedback and then its time to rock and roll!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Better be ready by the 5th of april 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ursh

Hello all - I am a 63 year old woman from Durban - smoked since I was 16 and have decided I am tired of smoking and purchased a Twisp (on Thursday) and not had a cig since - so far so good - just have to keep reminding myself that I don't smoke Stuyvesant any more and to stop looking for the packet and lighter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome @ursh 

Congrats - you have now been smoke free for about 2 days! That is a great thing. 
Best part is that you have signed up to a great forum - so there are loads of helpful vapers around.

You have done yourself a big service! 

Keep it up and enjoy the vaping.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome @ursh congratulations on making the decision to change


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @ursh, congratulations on your switch


----------



## Andre

ursh said:


> Hello all - I am a 63 year old woman from Durban - smoked since I was 16 and have decided I am tired of smoking and purchased a Twisp (on Thursday) and not had a cig since - so far so good - just have to keep reminding myself that I don't smoke Stuyvesant any more and to stop looking for the packet and lighter


Congrats @ursh, and welcome to the forum. We have a few Durbanites here. If you have any questions, please shoot.


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome! Wait till you need to light a braai or the gas burner.... Can't find a flippen lighter anywhere. Never had that problem until now. 

sent from my nokia 2110 using LTE


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @ursh Best forum on the planet you have joined.. Lots of very helpful and informative people and threads here.. Happy Vaping


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome @ursh! Nice to have another Sharks fan on board!


----------



## Zuzu88

Good morning all fellow Vapers..... I started vaping on the 12th August 2013 and never looked back since.... Started on a Twisp.... Moved to an an evod, shortly after I bought an MVP 2.0...... Went overseas stocked up on some import juice.... Nemesis, chiyou, nimbus and and a kayfun.... Now I can't go anywhere without my kayfun on one vtr......VAPE On!


----------



## Gizmo

Zuzu88 said:


> Good morning all fellow Vapers..... I started vaping on the 12th August 2013 and never looked back since.... Started on a Twisp.... Moved to an an evod, shortly after I bought an MVP 2.0...... Went overseas stocked up on some import juice.... Nemesis, chiyou, nimbus and and a kayfun.... Now I can't go anywhere without my kayfun on one vtr......VAPE On!



Thats quite a slew of devices in a short term. Great stuff  Welcome to the forums Zuzu88.. Hope you stay vaping strong with us.


----------



## TylerD

Hi @Zuzu88 ! Awesome gear and awesome juices I'm sure. Can't wait for you input on the forum. Welcome to La Familia.


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Zuzu88, awesome collection of gear.


----------



## Zuzu88

Gizmo said:


> Thats quite a slew of devices in a short term. Great stuff  Welcome to the forums Zuzu88.. Hope you stay vaping strong with us.


Haha..... Im hooked..... To another level.... I buy and sell devices so when sell one of mines I upgrade.... We need to make this forum cloudy


----------



## Zuzu88

BhavZ said:


> Welcome @Zuzu88, awesome collection of gear.


Thanks bra....


----------



## Zuzu88

TylerD said:


> Hi @Zuzu88 ! Awesome gear and awesome juices I'm sure. Can't wait for you input on the forum. Welcome to La Familia.


'La Familia' gotta love that..... Input will be coming don't worry.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zuzu88 said:


> Haha..... Im hooked..... To another level.... I buy and sell devices so when sell one of mines I upgrade.... We need to make this forum cloudy


Most welcome, @Zuzu. Yes, we are all hooked on way or the other. You will now have our classifieds to sell as well. Happy vaping.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome @Zuzu88


----------



## johan

Welcome @Zuzu88 - yip cloud it up!


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Zuzu88 - you have come to the right place 
This forum rocks!


----------



## Zuzu88

Silver said:


> Welcome @Zuzu88 - you have come to the right place
> This forum rocks!


I see so..... I donno why I haven't joined long ago. Me too much time spent on rebuilding my coils haha


----------



## CapeVape

Hello Vapers! It's great to know that the vaper community is growing steadily!


----------



## Silver

Welcome @CapeVape 
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## GeoJane

Hi All

Thanks for the warm welcome and all the advice! Much appreciated 
Receiving my 1st ever vapelicious order (starter kit and some juice) today so it's "do or die" time!
3 stinkies left in the pack and then I'm going cold turkey - vape only from tonight! Excited much!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Good luck. May the vaping forces be with you


----------



## johan

Welcome @CapeVape , believe you will find everything regarding vaping and more on this great forum.


----------



## johan

GeoJane said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome and all the advice! Much appreciated
> Receiving my 1st ever vapelicious order (starter kit and some juice) today so it's "do or die" time!
> 3 stinkies left in the pack and then I'm going cold turkey - vape only from tonight! Excited much!



Welcome @GeoJane - keep us updated on your progress and don't feel bad when you fall for the odd stinkie in the beginning. I can vouch that vaping becomes much more enjoyable than smoking in no time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

welcome guys!!!

good to have you here


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the newbies.
If you are interested in trying out some juice samples please add you name here.


----------



## GeoJane

Typing this with the last sweet damn whiff of a Stuyvie Blue still lingering on my fingers...
This here NOOB is going to hit the road now folks - time to collect my vaping goodies 

If I've not reverted to the dark side (stinkies) by tomorrow morning I will update regarding my vaping initiation!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

GO! @GeoJane GO! YOU CAN DO IT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GeoJane said:


> Typing this with the last sweet damn whiff of a Stuyvie Blue still lingering on my fingers...
> This here NOOB is going to hit the road now folks - time to collect my vaping goodies
> 
> If I've not reverted to the dark side (stinkies) by tomorrow morning I will update regarding my vaping initiation!


All the best. Do not be too hard on yourself. Many peeps vape and cut down gradually on the stinkies. Please read this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/what-to-expect-on-you-vaping-journey.813/

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

It took me about 9 days to wean myself off stinkies after I started vaping.

I was on 20-25 stinkies per day.

After I started on Twisp (to see if I could cut down stinkies), I smoked about 10 per day for a few days. 

Then I got more ejuice flavours and was so busy trying them out that I didn't realise I had not smoked stinkies much. (And obviously less cravings) Another 2 or 3 days of about 5 per day. 

The last few days of stinkies really started tasting bad. Then one day I had no stinkies. (I think that was day 8) On day 9 I tried one and nearly threw up. That was it. Stinkies over.

Good luck @GeoJane

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lee_T

Welcome! Welcome everyone and congratulations! Such inspiring stories so far! Let's keep the momentum!



Lee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GeoJane

Silver said:


> It took me about 9 days to wean myself off stinkies after I started vaping.
> 
> I was on 20-25 stinkies per day.
> 
> After I started on Twisp (to see if I could cut down stinkies), I smoked about 10 per day for a few days.
> 
> Then I got more ejuice flavours and was so busy trying them out that I didn't realise I had not smoked stinkies much. (And obviously less cravings) Another 2 or 3 days of about 5 per day.
> 
> The last few days of stinkies really started tasting bad. Then one day I had no stinkies. (I think that was day 8) On day 9 I tried one and nearly threw up. That was it. Stinkies over.
> 
> Good luck @GeoJane



Been stinkie free for nearly 18 hours... not going to be too hard on myself if I do cave (thanks @Matthee for the vaping journey link).

Every time I do get a craving for a stinkie I look at my e-cig and tell myself "this is your cigarette now" haha! 

My initial noob vaping experience thus far has been positive, still going strong! Which reminds me - I should take a vape break right about now...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

GeoJane said:


> Been stinkie free for nearly 18 hours... not going to be too hard on myself if I do cave (thanks @Matthee for the vaping journey link).
> 
> Every time I do get a craving for a stinkie I look at my e-cig and tell myself "this is your cigarette now" haha!
> 
> My initial noob vaping experience thus far has been positive, still going strong! Which reminds me - I should take a vape break right about now...


Awesome stuff! Strongs @GeoJane !


----------



## johan

Good going @GeoJane


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Good stuff  keep it up

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

GeoJane said:


> Been stinkie free for nearly 18 hours... not going to be too hard on myself if I do cave (thanks @Matthee for the vaping journey link).
> 
> Every time I do get a craving for a stinkie I look at my e-cig and tell myself "this is your cigarette now" haha!
> 
> My initial noob vaping experience thus far has been positive, still going strong! Which reminds me - I should take a vape break right about now...


Great...do not be afraid to take a vape break all the time, especially in the beginning. If you cannot where you are, you must learn to stealth vape.


----------



## Mammon

Hello community!

I'm a casual and social smoker, been smoking "rollies" for the past year or so because of the freedom of flavour choice, and because it has a bit of a DIY appeal to it. But holy crap, how has it taken me so long to discover the wonderful world of vaping.

On impulse, i bought myself a Green Smoke starter kit. What a waste, I wish I had done more research before making a purchase. These cartomizers are crazy expensive, I'm actually paying more now than back in the days of cigarettes. Anyway, this seems like a cool community, with most of my questions already answered. Hopefully I'll be vaping with some proper hardware soon (just need make a decision and find the right supplier in CPT).

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Most welcome @Mammon - plenty of certified CPT suppliers on this forum that will be more than willing to assist you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome @Mammon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Most welcome @Mammon. Do not hesitate to ask if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mammon

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome


----------



## Riaz

welcome @Mammon


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome to all the folks new to the forum. I cant keep up.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Hi Muggles,

I'm new here, been of cigarettes for about 41 days now. Still figuring out all these terms and things that make up e-cigarettes

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> Hi Muggles,
> 
> I'm new here, been of cigarettes for about 41 days now. Still figuring out all these terms and things that make up e-cigarettes


If you read the 4 threads below the "introduce" thread posted in this section, you will have a much better understanding. Congrats on the 41 days, happy vaping.


----------



## johan

Welcome @Snape of Vape , you beat me with your 41 days!


----------



## BhavZ

Mammon said:


> Hello community!
> 
> I'm a casual and social smoker, been smoking "rollies" for the past year or so because of the freedom of flavour choice, and because it has a bit of a DIY appeal to it. But holy crap, how has it taken me so long to discover the wonderful world of vaping.
> 
> On impulse, i bought myself a Green Smoke starter kit. What a waste, I wish I had done more research before making a purchase. These cartomizers are crazy expensive, I'm actually paying more now than back in the days of cigarettes. Anyway, this seems like a cool community, with most of my questions already answered. Hopefully I'll be vaping with some proper hardware soon (just need make a decision and find the right supplier in CPT).
> 
> Cheers!



Welcome bud, loads of cpt guys here, if you need any help or advice we are all just a post away


----------



## GeoJane

Hi again!

Just an update: I have been smoke free for 2D 16h 21m.
That's huge for me, considering I've smoked atleast a pack a day for the last 11 years!
Started on 18mg juice but soon found it too strong so mixing with 0mg and that seems to be working better.
1st smoke free weekend coming up so hopefully won't cave massively after a few drinkies or what not!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

With drinkies, make sure you have 18+mg juice ready mixed up and just vape like a VAPIST - helps me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## GeoJane

johanct said:


> With drinkies, make sure you have 18+mg juice ready mixed up and just vape like a VAPIST - helps me.



Thanks for the advice! Makes absolute sense coz with drinkies I easily smashed 2 packs of ciggies!


----------



## Derek

Hi,
I'm Derek from Pretoria. Started vaping on the 15th of January 2013 and never touched a cigarette again.

Spend quite a bit on my vaping gear thus far !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

Derek said:


> Hi,
> I'm Derek from Pretoria. Started vaping on the 15th of January 2013 and never touched a cigarette again.
> 
> Spend quite a bit on my vaping gear thus far !


Awesome stuff! Good work!
Let us know what gear you have at the moment?


----------



## TylerD

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff! Good work!
> Let us know what gear you have at the moment?


O, and very welcome to the forum!


----------



## Andre

Derek said:


> Hi,
> I'm Derek from Pretoria. Started vaping on the 15th of January 2013 and never touched a cigarette again.
> 
> Spend quite a bit on my vaping gear thus far !


Most welcome to the forum @Derek. Feel free to browse around and shoot if you have any questions. The Pretoria vaping community on here is growing rapidly. Yeah, vaping gear - irresistible! Awesome, on 2 months without the stinkies - congrats. Happy vaping.


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Derek. Happy Vaping!


----------



## johan

Welcome @Derek !


----------



## Derek

My current gear:
2x evic's
1x svd
1x lava tube
2x monster tubes with evic easy heads.
3x vision spinners and a couple of ego standard batteries.

If tried almost all of the standard clearomizers, but fot now I make use of the evod and mini PT2 when I'm at work. At home I've got the the Aspire Nautilis, Kanger Aero, and Kanger Pro III.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Nice selection


----------



## TylerD

Derek said:


> My current gear:
> 2x evic's
> 1x svd
> 1x lava tube
> 2x monster tubes with evic easy heads.
> 3x vision spinners and a couple of ego standard batteries.
> 
> If tried almost all of the standard clearomizers, but fot now I make use of the evod and mini PT2 when I'm at work. At home I've got the the Aspire Nautilis, Kanger Aero, and Kanger Pro III.


Great collection @Derek ! Enjoy them toys!


----------



## Lee_T

This forum is growing quickly! Great vibe going on here.



Lee

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome @Derek that seriously just confused me  thought I was speaking to @Derick hehe  Have a vapey stay

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derek

Thank you all for making me feel welcome here !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the family dereck

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Mammon - indeed, one of the major advantages of vaping over stinkies is the massive variety in flavours. Enjoy it. Be sure to check out Vapour Mountain in Cape Town. They are a great juice manufacturer.

And welcome @Derek - you have nice vaping gear! When you listed your items I have to say it sounded like the menu from eCiggies  As a matter of interest, which tank do you prefer for home use?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Derek

I've purchased almost everything from them or one of his agents around town !

What I do is when watching movies and relaxing - Aspire Nautilis
When I do a braai at home - first 2 hours I'm on the Aero Tank, and as the evening progress, switches to my easy evic head with PT2 mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks - so you use them all - super!
Enjoy it


----------



## VapeCulture

Hi Guys, my names Wade and I'm a Vaper 

I'm from Cape Town, and I'm also the owner of VapeCulture.

not sure why it took me so long to join but I'm happy to be hear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Welcome @VapeCulture 

Send from Android device using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

@VapeCulture Welcome buddy


----------



## Silver

Welcome @VapeCulture, this is a great place. 
All the best.


----------



## IndianVapeStar

The name is Kerev from sunny Durban... Im a year into vaping... Fell of the wagon multiple time(sigh)... But saving money like crazy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @IndianVapeStar 

Nice to have a fellow Indian Vaper in the house. Don't feel bad about falling off the wagon, its a process and an enjoyable at that.


----------



## Andre

Hi Kerev - most welcome to the forum. Browse around and feel free to ask questions - the only dumb questions are the questions not asked. Quite a lot of vapers from KZN on this forum now. Happy vaping.


----------



## johan

Welcome @IndianVapeStar - don't be too tough on yourself, I think most of us had similar experiences.


----------



## Silver

Hey @IndianVapeStar 
Welcome. 
1 year is quite a long time in vaping terms. 
Congrats. 

What do you vape now? And mind sharing with us how you manage to save money? 
I would like to learn. I am all ears


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome to all the new forumites


----------



## bwbwings

New to forum, not so new to vaporing.... tried it out a few years ago with an Njoy but no joy, so my wife and I are trying again, lets see what is out there.


----------



## TylerD

bwbwings said:


> New to forum, not so new to vaporing.... tried it out a few years ago with an Njoy but no joy, so my wife and I are trying again, lets see what is out there.


I also tried the Njoy crap and were not impressed. One draw and I threw it and got smokes again. Didn't even think of it for about 4 years after that. I now have found that the vaping world is totally changed and really awesome. 
See you at the meet. I'm sure you will find something you will both enjoy.


----------



## debslouw

I'm new to the forum, tried Njoy a few years ago but was not happy with it at all, so I'm looking to see what is out there to try that works better than njoy.


----------



## Andre

bwbwings said:


> New to forum, not so new to vaporing.... tried it out a few years ago with an Njoy but no joy, so my wife and I are trying again, lets see what is out there.


Yes, many of us tried with the first devices and most of us did not take to it. Now, vaping is a whole new ball game and awesome hobby. Welcome.


----------



## johan

Welcome @debslouw - thank heavens technology has changed a lot for the better before I started vaping!


----------



## Andre

debslouw said:


> I'm new to the forum, tried Njoy a few years ago but was not happy with it at all, so I'm looking to see what is out there to try that works better than njoy.


Ah, must be @bwbwings's better half. Most welcome. Shoot if you have any questions.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## debslouw

Matthee said:


> Ah, must be @bwbwings's better half. Most welcome. Shoot if you have any questions.


Yes I am bwbwings wife  Thank you, I will definitely do that.


----------



## debslouw

johanct said:


> Welcome @debslouw - thank heavens technology has changed a lot for the better before I started vaping!


Thanks so much  Yes, very glad to hear that technology has changed alot since then, really looking forward to vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome guys, I am sure you will enjoy your time here and if you have any questions please do not hesitate to post them up..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Hi guys, new around these parts. On the verge of pulling the trigger on e-cigs. Came across @Gizmo and vapeking on another forum. Just going to be doing some reading up and viewing others opinions before buying.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Welcome and very wise @crack2483 - I'm sure if you contact any of the forum certified suppliers directly, they will give you the correct advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

BhavZ said:


> Welcome guys, I am sure you will enjoy your time here and if you have any questions please do not hesitate to post them up..


Thanks so much, really appreciate it and the warm welcome we've received is so fantastic!


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> Hi guys, new around these parts. On the verge of pulling the trigger on e-cigs. Came across @Gizmo and vapeking on another forum. Just going to be doing some reading up and viewing others opinions before buying.



Wait till the new stock is unpacked and put on the web site then pull the trigger! 

Do you know what you want to buy yet or are you looking for suggestions? Budget? Still a smoker?


----------



## bwbwings

Rob Fisher said:


> Wait till the new stock is unpacked and put on the web site then pull the trigger!
> 
> Do you know what you want to buy yet or are you looking for suggestions? Budget? Still a smoker?



We are also looking for suggestions, any advice is most welcome. We still smoke fairly heavily so we need something that can satisfy that. As for budget, since we are nervous so we are just tipping toes in for now, if we find something that works we'll look at spending more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> Wait till the new stock is unpacked and put on the web site then pull the trigger!
> 
> Do you know what you want to buy yet or are you looking for suggestions? Budget? Still a smoker?



Lol. Busy smoking right now Rob. Not sure exactly. All of this is completely new to me. I am looking a starter kit (vapeking website). Obviously want something of good quality. Not sure on budget yet, that's what I need to research. Guessing anywhere between R500 and R1000 for now. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> Lol. Busy smoking right now Rob. Not sure exactly. All of this is completely new to me. I am looking a starter kit (vapeking website). Obviously want something of good quality. Not sure on budget yet, that's what I need to research. Guessing anywhere between R500 and R1000 for now.



You are spot on looking at the Vape King Pro Starter kit. I would suggest you buy two of them so you don't run out of battery or juice during the day!


----------



## Rob Fisher

bwbwings said:


> We are also looking for suggestions, any advice is most welcome. We still smoke fairly heavily so we need something that can satisfy that. As for budget, since we are nervous so we are just tipping toes in for now, if we find something that works we'll look at spending more



As I said to @crack2483 ... the Vape King Pro Starter kit x 2 is the way forward! It should be in stock a bit later!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/electronic-cigarette-starter-kits/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> You are spot on looking at the Vape King Pro Starter kit. I would suggest you buy two of them so you don't run out of battery or juice during the day!




wouldn't buying spare batteries be easier? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> wouldn't buying spare batteries be easier?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Most welcome @crack2483. Also look at this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/the-perfect-starter-kit.1132/.
As to your question about spare batteries - Of course, that is a less expensive option as you don't have to duplicate on some of the other goodies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> wouldn't buying spare batteries be easier?



Not if you are out and about and want two different juices in each tank... The 2 x Pro Starter kits will never be obsolete because when you eventually go for something bigger with spare batteries etc you will still use these starter kits for different juice tasting etc...


----------



## Die Kriek

Guess it's about time I make myself visible as well, been addicted to this forum for the past week or so now. I am still on the stinkies, but come payday I'll definitely be ordering myself some vape gear. A lot of research to do still but you guys have taught me heaps already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to all the noobies!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Welcome @Die Kriek - take heed to the good advice re starter kit, a few postings up on this specific thread.


----------



## Andre

Die Kriek said:


> Guess it's about time I make myself visible as well, been addicted to this forum for the past week or so now. I am still on the stinkies, but come payday I'll definitely be ordering myself some vape gear. A lot of research to do still but you guys have taught me heaps already


Most welcome @Die Kriek. Love that futuristic looking kriek of yours. Don't hesitate to asks questions if you have any. We are here to help and be helped.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome all the recently joined guys and gals.


----------



## Die Kriek

Thanks for the welcomes everyone. I have quite a few questions, but don't want to highjack the intro thread, will ask soon.


----------



## Andre

Die Kriek said:


> Thanks for the welcomes everyone. I have quite a few questions, but don't want to highjack the intro thread, will ask soon.


You are welcome to start a new thread in this section, or any other appropriate section.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to all the newbies

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastFog

Hi all my name is Robbie, I've Quit smoking for about 6 months after having a few drags on my brother in law's twisp and just had to have one. Last 4 months just soaking up all information on e-cig's and patiently waiting for my Vamo V5, RBA's ,silica, resistance wire ... from FastTech (32 days and waiting ) I work at the West Coast Districts Municipality as the Automation Specialist so my electronic engineering finally made sense in the DIY of my Twisp mod , due to the lack of any supplies here in Moorreesburd I had to improvise with cottonwood as wick bicycle brake cable as resistance cable old laptop batteries for my 18650's and so on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @WestCoastFog. Glad to have you on board. Yeah fasttech is affectionately known here as slowtech lol. Pretty awesome DIY you got going. Which RBA's did you order. From the reviews I have seen the Vamo V5 i is sweet device.


----------



## WestCoastFog

Thank you BhavZ I am getting the Kayfun Lite, Hornet Genesis and Genesis Style Rebuildable Atomizer and then some E-Cigarette Battery Automatic Circuit Boards to make the V5 automatic ( basecly the same as the automatic Twisp, I started with it and like the auto sensing switch on suction pressure )


----------



## BhavZ

WestCoastFog said:


> Thank you BhavZ I am getting the Kayfun Lite, Hornet Genesis and Genesis Style Rebuildable Atomizer and then some E-Cigarette Battery Automatic Circuit Boards to make the V5 automatic ( basecly the same as the automatic Twisp, I started with it and like the auto sensing switch on suction pressure )



That is some awesome gear there man.

When you get the ACB, if you don't mind please post a tutorial as I am sure some peeps would really like see how to do such an upgrade.


----------



## Andre

Hi @WestCoastFog - thanks for the introduction. I am in Koringberg - just around the corner - glad to have a forumite nearby. Do pop around if you need Kanthal wire and the like and for a vape and chat.


----------



## Silver

debslouw said:


> Yes I am bwbwings wife  Thank you, I will definitely do that.



Welcome @debslouw and @bwbwings 
Enjoy the forum. This is a great place!

My advice to you is as follows. Most of the suggestions already made for a good starter kit should work well. Dont try skimp too much then you will be disappointed. And make sure you try out enough juices. Some juices are superb and some are terrible. Give it a chance. All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Glad to have another techie on the forum @WestCoastFog !


----------



## Silver

crack2483 said:


> Lol. Busy smoking right now Rob. Not sure exactly. All of this is completely new to me. I am looking a starter kit (vapeking website). Obviously want something of good quality. Not sure on budget yet, that's what I need to research. Guessing anywhere between R500 and R1000 for now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Welcome @crack2483. Enjoy the forum. It is a great place. As i mentioned in my most recent post, dont skimp too much on your entry into vaping. If you skimp and try to get the cheapest gear, you may be disappointed and not take to it. Also, make sure you have budget available for trying various juices. Finding the right juice makes a massive difference to the overall vaping experience. All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Die Kriek said:


> Guess it's about time I make myself visible as well, been addicted to this forum for the past week or so now. I am still on the stinkies, but come payday I'll definitely be ordering myself some vape gear. A lot of research to do still but you guys have taught me heaps already




Welcome @Die Kriek . Thanks for being addicted to the forum after a week! Its a great place. Not sure whats more addictive, this forum or smoking. Lol. All the best and please let us know what vaping gear you decided on after your research.


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Welcome @Die Kriek . Thanks for being addicted to the forum after a week! Its a great place. Not sure whats more addictive, this forum or smoking. Lol. All the best and please let us know what vaping gear you decided on after your research.



Smoking or Vaping?


----------



## Silver

WestCoastFog said:


> Hi all my name is Robbie, I've Quit smoking for about 6 months after having a few drags on my brother in law's twisp and just had to have one. Last 4 months just soaking up all information on e-cig's and patiently waiting for my Vamo V5, RBA's ,silica, resistance wire ... from FastTech (32 days and waiting ) I work at the West Coast Districts Municipality as the Automation Specialist so my electronic engineering finally made sense in the DIY of my Twisp mod , due to the lack of any supplies here in Moorreesburd I had to improvise with cottonwood as wick bicycle brake cable as resistance cable old laptop batteries for my 18650's and so on



Welcome @WestCoastFog. I adm e your defermination and improvisations. All the best and enjoy the forum. We have a great place here!


----------



## Silver

BhavZ said:


> Smoking or Vaping?



I used smoking because he said he was still on stinkies


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the newbies.
If you are interested in trying out some juice samples please add you name here.


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> I used smoking because he said he was still on stinkies



I see the method in your madness, my apologies for the misunderstanding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome to some more newbies  Love how this forum is growing


----------



## Die Kriek

Silver said:


> Welcome @Die Kriek . Thanks for being addicted to the forum after a week! Its a great place. Not sure whats more addictive, this forum or smoking. Lol. All the best and please let us know what vaping ge


At the moment, one addiction (this forum) is causing a slight spike in the other (stinkies). At work I mostly read the forums on my phone, and I can only be on my phone during smokebreaks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

welcome newbies

be sure to ask away, we have a good few experienced vapers here


----------



## TylerD

Hi everybody! Have a great stay!


----------



## GeoJane

Hi everyone!

I survived the weekend. Still stinkie free (6D 23h 12m)...nearly a week now! Amped!
Thanks for all the super support and great advice thus far from all of you! Gratefulness

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Congratulations, you're over the worst now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GeoJane said:


> I survived the weekend. Still stinkie free (6D 23h 12m)...nearly a week now! Amped! Thanks for all the super support and great advice thus far from all of you! Gratefulness



I know just how you feel! Congrats... it's an awesome feeling... I can honesty say I will never ever return to the stinkies! I was just vaping on my Nautilus with Menthol Ice and thinking how fantastic the taste and result is and thinking I should have looked for this web site a long time ago!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GeoJane said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I survived the weekend. Still stinkie free (6D 23h 12m)...nearly a week now! Amped!
> Thanks for all the super support and great advice thus far from all of you! Gratefulness


Congrats...way to go!


----------



## Jean

Hi all, 3 years stink free thanks to Vapour Mountain. Thanks oupa! Was at the vape meet in cape town few weeks back. Had a blast meeting all. Hope to see you all and the rest again soon! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Jean
Congrats on being stinkie free for a year! Great achievement.
May the vaping forces be with you


----------



## Jean

thanks and the vape fource is strong in this one! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome man, congrats on being analogue free for so long, that is certainly quite an achievement.


----------



## gorfrepus

Hi 

New member here from west rand jhb. Been a heavy smoker since 1999 and just made the switch to e cigs about a week ago. Switched overnight n loving it.

Im convinced ill be able to stay off stinkies as long as I keep getting a real good hit from vaping. Started on a twisp n regretting not researching some more first. This new twisp is miles better than the first one I bought a few years back but im sure im missing out on 'true' vaping pleasure still. 

Anyways, nice to be amongst fellow enlightened souls n looking forward to my journey! 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @gorfrepus!

Congrats on the switch, if you are in the CPT or JHB areas there are vape meets happening, please do pull through as there is loads of vaping to be had, tons of fun to be had with great people who are passionate and more than willing to share anything and everything they know about vaping. 

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to drop a post and someone here will have some advice and/or answers.

Hope enjoy the stay.


----------



## johan

Hey welcome @gorfrepus , stick it out,! in no time you will never look back.


----------



## TylerD

Hi @gorfrepus ! I'm also from the west side! Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Jean

Welcome @gorfrepus
You gonna upgrade soon after a month to a better mod. There are huge mods for a big hit if twisp is not enough. Gratz on the change. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

gorfrepus said:


> Hi
> 
> New member here from west rand jhb. Been a heavy smoker since 1999 and just made the switch to e cigs about a week ago. Switched overnight n loving it.
> 
> Im convinced ill be able to stay off stinkies as long as I keep getting a real good hit from vaping. Started on a twisp n regretting not researching some more first. This new twisp is miles better than the first one I bought a few years back but im sure im missing out on 'true' vaping pleasure still.
> 
> Anyways, nice to be amongst fellow enlightened souls n looking forward to my journey!
> 
> Cheers!


Most welcome to the forum. Feel free to browse around. And shoot with the questions - we are all here to help and be helped. Maybe pay a visit to Vapeking (see the reseller section), they are in your part of the woods and have an awesome selection of vape gear and will gladly help as well. Happy vaping.


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the family gorfrepus

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gorfrepus

Thanks for the kind welcome everyone 

@Jean im already learning about mods and vv/vw after just 5 days!!! Sheesh this is scary. Wife gonna murder me! Lol

I want to upgrade but need to figure out what I need. Will post for advice in the noob section soon...


----------



## Silver

Welcome @gorfrepus 
Enjoy the forum
Enjoy the vaping journey


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## Wca

Hi, Im kind of a newbie, I stopped smoking in September 2013, been vaping since. I Started off with twisp and now im using mini protank 2. I smoked for 12 years and tried everything to stop. since Ive started vaping its a breeze!!!

Ive been addicted to this forum for the last 2 week and joined in because I want to be part of this great community!!

Ive even tried the DIY route with my brother in Law and I enjoyed it but a bit to much work. lol

I look forward to having alot of fun on this forum with you guys!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome @Wca


----------



## gorfrepus

Welcome @Wca 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Wca, you will have lots of fun here.


----------



## johan

Welcome @Wca ! and congratulations being stinkie free since Sep '13.


----------



## Andre

Wca said:


> Hi, Im kind of a newbie, I stopped smoking in September 2013, been vaping since. I Started off with twisp and now im using mini protank 2. I smoked for 12 years and tried everything to stop. since Ive started vaping its a breeze!!!
> 
> Ive been addicted to this forum for the last 2 week and joined in because I want to be part of this great community!!
> 
> Ive even tried the DIY route with my brother in Law and I enjoyed it but a bit to much work. lol
> 
> I look forward to having alot of fun on this forum with you guys!!


Most welcome. Almost 7 months of vaping, awesome and congrats - certainly not a newbie at vaping. Be sure to join us at the next Cape Vape Meet: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/cape-vape-round-2.964/. Happy vaping.


----------



## Fly

Hi there. Hope to start using an e-cig soon. Been doing some reading on the forum. Looks like there is a lot to learn. Will keep you updated on my progress.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome @Fly

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Fly


----------



## Rex_Bael

Welcome @Fly. There certainly is a lot to learn, but it is well worth it


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Fly
I suggest you fly to your nearest vaping stockist and get yourself some kit and start vaping!
Enjoy the forum - it's a great place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Welcome @Fly , believe you will learn as much as I did in record time on this great forum.


----------



## Allan

Hi there, I bought myself a twisp 2 weeks ago and within 3 days stopped smoking (was sitting at 60 per day!) 

I see from the forums that the Twisp is not always the most popular and I have had some of the issues described but for the moment if it keeps me off cigs I can live with that!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Allan said:


> Hi there, I bought myself a twisp 2 weeks ago and within 3 days stopped smoking (was sitting at 60 per day!)
> 
> I see from the forums that the Twisp is not always the most popular and I have had some of the issues described but for the moment if it keeps me off cigs I can live with that!



I will forever be grateful to Twisp for getting me started! You will never look back and as you start to experiment with the better devices you will never go back to the dark side of stinkies again! A very warm welcome Allan!


----------



## Andre

Most welcome to the forum, @Allan. Nothing wrong with Twisp, especially if it keeps you off the stinkies. Congrats. Happy vaping. Shoot if you have any questions.


----------



## Allan

Thanks for the responses. 

For the moment the one question I have is whether the other liquids will work as well in a twisp as I feel their liquid prices are a rip off?

I was a Marlboro Blue Ice smoker and have been using the Polar Mint (3 bottles in the first 2 weeks!)


----------



## johan

Welcome @Allan !


----------



## RIEFY

welcome to all the new peeps. hope you enjoy your stay

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Why's all my posts double today or am I still seeing double after the weekend?


----------



## annemarievdh

Allan said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> For the moment the one question I have is whether the other liquids will work as well in a twisp as I feel their liquid prices are a rip off?
> 
> I was a Marlboro Blue Ice smoker and have been using the Polar Mint (3 bottles in the first 2 weeks!)



Welcome @Allan

I was a Marlboro Blue Ice smoker as well, also started with the Twisp and loved the polar mint, and rebel. I don't use my Twisp any more, just for emergency's. Haha, The Twisp isn't the best product on the market but unfortunately it is the most expensive. But it works. Enjoy and very welcome!!


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Allan


----------



## Andre

johanct said:


> Why's all my posts double today or am I still seeing double after the weekend?


Many of them are, but I am mopping up after you, no stress.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

even i started on a mates spare semi broken twisp. whilst i might not like their prices at least it's made up for by the number of people it gets into vaping


----------



## Rob Fisher

Allan said:


> I was a Marlboro Blue Ice smoker and have been using the Polar Mint (3 bottles in the first 2 weeks!)



In that case you simply have to get some Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice as fast as humanly possible!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Allan 
This is a great place and congrats on your switch to vaping. 

I also started on Twisp and it got me off smoking real cigs. Always grateful for that. I still have my Twisp devices and use them occasionally. I do like their liquids but i have found that their liquids taste best in their devices and other liquids dont generally taste as good in the Twisp. 

I agree that Twisp liquids are expensive and there is limited variety. 

I agree with @Rob Fisher's suggestion on the Vapour Mountain juice. Many of their juices are fantastic and well priced. 

But get an alternative device to try out the new juices. Decide what you want and do some research. E.g. Do you want a more intense vape than Twisp or a bigger tank or is it just cheaper liquids you are after. Browsing thr ecig reviews and asking questions on the forum will save you a lot of time and money.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Hi all,

Nice community here, it's been 2 weeks since I started vaping, and moved off the Winston Reds. Started off with the ego's and recently got a MVP which I'm loving, but now I want a VTR. 

As a smoker of 28 years I've been amazed at the journey so far, it's been very exciting for me. Thanks for all the knowledge I have already gleamed on here so far. And I look forward to sharing some experiences from my side as I acquire them myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Most welcome @Alex. Happy vaping. Looking forward to share your journey.


----------



## Alex

@Matthee thanks man. I'm on a mission now to convert all my mates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Welcome @Alex - great, between you and Rob the whole of SA will be converted in no time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Alex! Glad to have you on board!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome to all the newbies


----------



## crack2483

^^^ What she said welcome, welcome.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkwing

Hi guys
Completely new to the ecig scene, i've been looking through the forums, seems like a great community here, glad to be a part of it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gorfrepus

Welcome man. Keep on vapin!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Alex

Howdy Darkwing


----------



## devdev

Welcome to all the new vapers - you have found the right place for sure


----------



## Reinvanhardt

When there's trouble you... call DW! Welcome @Darkwing!

​


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hey @Mornat welcome to this great forum... You can't go wrong and keep coming back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Alex and @Darkwing 

All the best with your vaping!!

This is a great place. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Welcome @Darkwing , you're correct in your observation, I highly doubt it that you will find a more helpful and friendly bunch on any other forum.


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the newcomers, hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Shadowvapor

Hi everyone thank you for adding me on this forum. My story is somewhat different than everyone else. I did quit smoking a long time ago but still had cravings for the stinkys and the cravings did not go away over the years. It was a decision to stop due to health problems associated with smoking analogs like eg diabetes and asthma. I have a friend that introduced me to a twisp. He rides his bike and vapes a twist on the go. So I did try it and it was great and I got myself also one a month ago. I did stop the cravings and I was satisfied. But after 2 weeks with the twisp and experiencing a lot of difficulties like leaking, burnt coils and expensive liquid within two weeks I did start to search the internet to find out if I can get some advice and help. I did turn to twisp headquarter but they had a lot of storys and had a lame excuse for everything I had to say. So needles to say I didn't get help. That's when I found this forum and already it covered 90 percent of all my questions just by reading all the threads and posts. What a awakening I had, the info was spot on and I think potential Vapors must read the forum posts first before buying anything. Thanks a million for all the great advice from everybody it is highly appreciated. Kind regards.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shadowvapor said:


> What a awakening I had, the info was spot on and I think potential Vapors must read the forum posts first before buying anything. Thanks a million for all the great advice from everybody it is highly appreciated.



100% Spot On Shadowvapor!


----------



## Andre

Most welcome @Shadowvapor. Glad you found the forum, and some useful info on it as well. For the remaining 10 % - shoot your questions when you are ready. We are here to help and be helped. Happy vaping.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to you @Shadowvapor glad we could be of assistance  good knowledgeable bunch of people here who are always willing to help  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve

Hi all, i've been lurking on this forum for a while now and think its awesome, really like the community feel and team spirit, not to mention reams and reams of useful info. i actually took time to work it out today and ive been vaping for 14 months now, although it was a good couple of months after that that i fully switched over. started with a twisp, that didn't last long, moved on to egos and t2s, and the story goes on . At the mo im using mvp/nautilus/aerotank combo for the most part and i have a couple of mech mods, an igo-l and igo-w rbas . I put off coil building for ages and just relied on friends but have finally, finally taken the plunge. Oh and im based in Cape Town !! 
Thanks for an amazing forum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the family Steve nice to have some more veterans! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Welcome @Shadowvapor as well as @steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> Hi all, i've been lurking on this forum for a while now and think its awesome, really like the community feel and team spirit, not to mention reams and reams of useful info. i actually took time to work it out today and ive been vaping for 14 months now, although it was a good couple of months after that that i fully switched over. started with a twisp, that didn't last long, moved on to egos and t2s, and the story goes on . At the mo im using mvp/nautilus/aerotank combo for the most part and i have a couple of mech mods, an igo-l and igo-w rbas . I put off coil building for ages and just relied on friends but have finally, finally taken the plunge. Oh and im based in Cape Town !!
> Thanks for an amazing forum


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on being stinky free for so long. Yes, as @Gizmo says you are a veteran at vaping. We wanna see those coils. Check out our next Cape Vape Meet: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cape-vape-round-2.964/. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

@steve, hi there


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@steve Welcome bro... Now we can follow you everywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome @steve glad you stopped lurking 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome to more new members  I cant keep up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Thanks guys all for the warm welcome @Matthee you really dont want to see my coils quite yet, i have only ever built two in my life and @Gazzacpt had to rescue the second one !! what has really impressed me is how advanced a lot of the guys who have been vaping a few months really are


----------



## steve

hi @Alex


----------



## Riaz

Stroodlepuff said:


> welcome to more new members  I cant keep up



yeah me too LOL

welcome to all the new guys


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> Thanks guys all for the warm welcome @Matthee you really dont want to see my coils quite yet, i have only ever built two in my life and @Gazzacpt had to rescue the second one !! what has really impressed me is how advanced a lot of the guys who have been vaping a few months really are


Yeah, the learning curve for many (myself included) was/is quite short, the wise peeps take their time. Both groups enjoy the ride!


----------



## TylerD

Hi everybody! Have a great stay here!


----------



## steve

Matthee said:


> Yeah, the learning curve for many (myself included) was/is quite short, the wise peeps take their time. Both groups enjoy the ride!


True that , i may have taken a long way round but ive definitely enjoyed every minute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings

Hey guys, where can I learn more about making coils? Does anyone know of a good tutorial?


----------



## bwbwings

Hahaha, sorry, just saw the forum on building coils for newbies  my bad, will take a look at that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Good morning all, i'm a newbie  I'm from Cape Town and have been smoking for 16 years. I bought my first ecig from CapeVape about 3 months ago, at first it was 100s untill my first atomiser broke, then i got a replacement one, it kept leaking. that one has been replaced now 6 times and everytime there's something that goes wrong where it either doesn't vape at all or i keep sucking oil, which is horrible. So yesterday i got sort of fed up and just decided to buy a twisp double starter pack for me and my bo. I am now waiting on the delivery and am really hoping that my problems will now be a thing of the past. I really want to give up my cigarettes, but am a pretty heavy smoker (sometimes, especially when partying with friends, even up to 3+ boxes for the day) and need a ecigarette that will give me my smoking satisfaction without too many problems. Well that's my 2 cents for now haha, hope everyone has a great day! Now to figure out how these forums work and where to post what questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the forum Liz! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi Liz, welcome and keep at it... Much more pleasure vaping than smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Thanks Gizmo! wow that is fantastic!! I definitely want to get where you are!!! can't wait for my new ecig to arrive  then i am going to give this a proper go! now just to find a new fluid supplier aswell that has a bit lower nicotine content than CapeVape and is not as hellishly expensive as Twisp haha


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome Liz  nice to see more girls popping up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

silly question... what is analogues avoided? *blush*


----------



## TylerD

Hi @Metal Liz ! Welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

hi @Metal Liz 

welcome to the forum.

by deciding to give up smoking cigarettes you already won 90% of the battle.

good luck on your journey- it is not at all as hard as some make it out to be


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> silly question... what is analogues avoided? *blush*


Analogue = Traditional cigarette


----------



## Riaz

Metal Liz said:


> silly question... what is analogues avoided? *blush*



cigarettes are to referred to as analogues 

so analogues avoided is cigarettes avoided

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> silly question... what is analogues avoided? *blush*



Welcome @Metal Liz, analogues are our word for cigarettes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

thanks for all the kind words everyone and thanks for answering my silly question TylerD haha! actually should've gotten that from the word go  Think i'd be shocked when i find out what mine will be in a couple of months...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Welcome to the forum @Metal Liz , as TylerD mentioned above and another name frequently used: "stinkies"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Golf

Wow iv intentionally stayed of the forum for around a month and im greeted with 30 nee pages in this section. AWESOME having all the new members, welcome to each and everyone one of you may your stay here be as fruitfull and enjoyable as mine. You gonna make lots of new contacts 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

my twisps just arrived!!!! i'm super excited!!! it vapes amazingly!!!!! here we go... can't count today as day 1 though, cause i've already had some cigarettes today  while waiting for it to arrive! but from tomorrow it will be day 1 for both me and my bo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev

Welcome to all the newbies 

I think you will quickly find yourself turning your back on the analogs Metal Liz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Welcome @Metal Liz. plenty support and advice to be found here.
If your nickname means what I think it does, please post in The song of the day thread 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/song-of-the-day.214/??
If the nick name does not mean music...
whoops

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Metal Liz said:


> my twisps just arrived!!!! i'm super excited!!! it vapes amazingly!!!!! here we go... can't count today as day 1 though, cause i've already had some cigarettes today  while waiting for it to arrive! but from tomorrow it will be day 1 for both me and my bo



Congrats @Metal Liz !
I was there too. Twisp got me off real cigs
Go for it. You are doing a great thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

thanks @Silver , day 1 is going well so far  normally by this time i would've had atleast 6 stinkies haha especially with the emotions that's been running high at work, but i am quite happily vaping away while sitting in front of my pc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thats super. What Twisp flavours have you got?


----------



## gorfrepus

Welcome to all the new members!!!


----------



## Metal Liz

at the moment i have a mix of the twisp tobacco that i got with the ecig and some western legend that i bought from cape vape  I don't have any other twisp flavours cause sheez they are expensive. I did order some flavours from VapeCulture though and i'm looking forward to trying them out


----------



## Metal Liz

end of the work day in 4 mins and i am very happy to report that i didn't have 1 stinkie and i don't even want to have one! i am a bit worried about when i go home now though, cause we're having a big braai with about 20 friends and i'm the only one that vapes, so there's going to be loads of them stinkies floating around my house, mixed in with LOADS of alcohol... wish me good luck!!! i'll check back in with everyone on Monday, hope you all have a lovely weekend!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> end of the work day in 4 mins and i am very happy to report that i didn't have 1 stinkie and i don't even want to have one! i am a bit worried about when i go home now though, cause we're having a big braai with about 20 friends and i'm the only one that vapes, so there's going to be loads of them stinkies floating around my house, mixed in with LOADS of alcohol... wish me good luck!!! i'll check back in with everyone on Monday, hope you all have a lovely weekend!!!


Dude, don't be too hard on yourself. If you have a cigarette, just go on with the twisp the next day. It does take a while to totally get over the smokes, but in no time, you will not even crave a smoke, because it is disgusting compared to the awesome juices you can get for your PV. You can do it!
Most of us took a week or two to totally get of the smokes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jimbo

Hi All
My name is Jimmy and I've been vaping for 2 months since kicking the smoking habit after 22 years. I stay in Vereeniging in the VaalTriangle (just south of Jhb).
Got my Evod stater kit from Eciggies and have since upgraded to MVP (from VapeKing)and also got ProTank Mini & PT 2 and recently Kayfun Lite Plus. (which I haven't tried out yet)
Also tried my hand at some DIY E-juice mixing which worked out fine but needs some more tweaking.
I've been lurking around the forum and found it very informative and I learn so much from you guys. 
Looking forward to Learn more from the experienced Vapers 
PS - I've already converted 3 other smokers to Vaping

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Most welcome @Jimbo. Congrats on the 2 months stinky free - a great milestone, which only ex-smokers can really appreciate. Well done on the converts. Happy vaping. PS. Like that avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jimbo said:


> PS - I've already converted 3 other smokers to Vaping



A very warm welcome @Jimbo ! And extra special kudos for converting stinkies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Welcome @Jimbo , cool avatar!


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @Jimbo  you'll love it here! I already do haha! Just an update on how it went with the stinkies at the braai... Had about 10 ? felt horrible this morning from it and are happily getting rid of the hangover with my ecig at the pub while watching the footie with the boys and it's not even bothering me hahaha?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome @Jimbo

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Jimbo to the wonderful world of vaping!


----------



## Zee

Hi the name is Zain. Love the vaping scene. Kraken clone with a chi you clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Zee


----------



## johan

Welcoma @Zee


----------



## Andre

Zee said:


> Hi the name is Zain. Love the vaping scene. Kraken clone with a chi you clone.


Most welcome Zain. You have come to the right place - we all love the vaping scene! The Kraken is a genesis type RBA if I remember correctly? Happy vaping.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I claim another convert... This one from a Facebook posting! Sonja should join the forums shortly!

She is stinky free for 16 days! Now she wants to upgrade so I'm recommending an MVP with Aerotank which she will get for her birthday next week!

@Stroodlepuff she will be online in the next day or so to order!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Jimbo said:


> Hi All
> My name is Jimmy and I've been vaping for 2 months since kicking the smoking habit after 22 years. I stay in Vereeniging in the VaalTriangle (just south of Jhb).
> Got my Evod stater kit from Eciggies and have since upgraded to MVP (from VapeKing)and also got ProTank Mini & PT 2 and recently Kayfun Lite Plus. (which I haven't tried out yet)
> Also tried my hand at some DIY E-juice mixing which worked out fine but needs some more tweaking.
> I've been lurking around the forum and found it very informative and I learn so much from you guys.
> Looking forward to Learn more from the experienced Vapers
> PS - I've already converted 3 other smokers to Vaping




Welcome @Jimbo. May your vaping grow from strength to strength. Sounds like you have had a great start already and well done on the conversions of 3 other smokers. You will have to teach me how to do that. The two i tried with are still smoking ;-(


----------



## Silver

Zee said:


> Hi the name is Zain. Love the vaping scene. Kraken clone with a chi you clone.



Welcome Zain. This is a great place. Enjoy it. Vape on!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome @Zee

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent X

Hi my name is fayeez. Looking to upgrade in vaping. been vaping since January. Need to upgrad from ego ce4 .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Welcome Fayeez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

And Welcome to you Trance bunny @Agent X awesome to have yet another family member on board

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Welcome @Agent X Hope you will find all your answers here on the forum... It's one big family of knowledge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X

Thanks people for welcoming me, im really new to vaping and have been reading posts, i really want to quit smoking and im sure with help from this forum and yourl friendly guys, il be able to get the correct devices and liquids etc, thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dr Evil

Welcome to all the newcomers


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the newcomers.
If you are interested in trying out some juice samples please add you name here.


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members, glad to have you on board the vape train!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to all the newbies, you will love it here, i've been here not even a week and i absolute LOVE it!!!  but please be warned hahaha, this is a HUGE site with LOADS of interesting information and it gets VERY addictive, VERY quickly hahaha! My 2 cents  Take your time to browse and most of all - have plenty of fun!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

just downloaded tapatalk for ecigssa on the go  i kept seeing posted via tapatalk so then decided to investigate hahaha, this is pretty awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

A warm welcome to all the newcomers from me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Justin223

Morning everyone. 

I'm Justin, based in Cape Town and just started vaping. 

I've been smoking cigarettes on and off for the last five years. I've been smoking about a pack and a half a day for the last six months. I'm the type of guy that smokes premium cigarettes even through they're horrendously expensive. I usually smoked Camel filter's, Marlboro Red or Dunhill Red. 

Last Saturday I was looking at my carton of Marlboro's and decided bugger this I'm done smoking. 

I chucked my carton away, and went to the nearest tobacco store and asked if they had any E-cigs. They only had a Green Smoke starter kit. It was R280 so I thought it was worth a try. 

At first I tried the standard tobacco flavored cartridge they give you with the kit, I think it tastes horrible. I picked up a pack of vanilla cartridges and they are a lot more tolerable. 

I've just got a couple of issues with it:
- Battery life is pretty bad, it will last about three hours. 
- The tip of the cartomizer tends to get very hot, and about 40% of the time it leaves a brown liquid residue on the mouth piece (I'm assuming e-liquid). 
- I'm using about 1 cartridge a day, sometimes one and a half if the battery works with me. 
- The vapor can be quite harsh when inhaling, I'm inhaling as if I'm smoking a cigarette. 
- I don't like that it looks like a cigarette. 

I have no intention of ever touching another "stinky". Even with my "inferior" e-cig I am enjoying vaping more than I enjoyed smoking. 

I like to do things properly and not bugger around with inferior products. I've seen Twisps just about everywhere I go, they seem interesting enough but I'm not sure if I want to invest R700 for one + R200 a vial for e-juice. 

I've been doing some research on vape king and have found some very nice products. I would like to ask for everyone's opinion so I can make an informed decision. 

I'm stuck between:

Innokin iTaste SVD Express

I like the design of this one but what is the battery life like?

And the

Innokin iTaste MVP 2.0 Laser Black

I also like the deign of this one. And it seems like it has a very good battery life. 

I'm stuck between the two. Can some of you guys give me your input? Which would suit the needs of a heavy "vaper"?

Apologies for the minor essay but I'm really glad I found this forum. 

Regards
Justin


----------



## Rex_Bael

Morning and welcome @Justin223 You've taken some excellent first steps by joining this forum, doing some research and most importantly commiting to it all.

I do not own an SVD, but I have an MVP and it is an excellent starting point. Something to keep in mind between the two is that the MVP is a single unit. With the SVD you will need to purchase a proper charger and the correct batteries for it seperately. The battery life will be dependant on the batteries you buy.

Feel free to ask if you have any further questions

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

Welcome @Justin223 - you for sure made the right decision and will never regret it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Justin223

Thanks @Rex_Bael 

That's something I wasn't aware of. I'm leaning towards the MVP, what type of battery life are you getting on yours with heavy use?


----------



## TylerD

Hi @Justin223 ! Welcome to the forum.

Just must also remember you would need an atomizer of sorts. I think you get an atomizer with the MVP, but no Atty with the SVD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

@Justin223 Welcome to you and all the new members!

The discussions of the MVP vs SVD have been thoroughly covered in previous posts. I suggest you search and see.

The summary is as follows: MVP has built in battery and pass through (Vape while it is charging from a micro USB). It has a puff counter and is variable voltage and variable wattage. It only has 6w - 11w power settings. It is a box mod, which some people don't like. There is no proper battery meter. You can check the Ohms of your coil.

SVD: No built in battery. Runs on 18650/18500/18350 sized cells. You will need a charger and spare batteries. Has Ohms meter, voltage meter, and puts out between 6w and 15w. Is a tube mod. Looks like a giant silver dildo.

I have both, and I use both everyday. I find the SVD with the shoddy panasonic battery I have lasts all day. The MVP can last two days. If I am only using one device because I am on site at a client I go for the MVP. 

If you get into vaping in a big way the SVD will likely be the better purchase. As it forces you to buy a battery and charger, you are going to need those for any other serious mods that you would consider purchasing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Hey @Justin223, welcome to the forum, I also started this journey myself a few weeks ago, I began on the ego kits from the flea market, thanks to a friends advice. They were good in the sense of getting me off the cigs, almost from the word go. And I was excited about being free from the habit after 28 years and 2 packs a day of Winston.

I have always enjoyed smoking, and vapeing gives me the same joy without all the side affects. Which I have slowly come to realize are in fact numerous. My wife and kids love it, hell even our siamese cats like getting close to me now.

Back to the choices though, after a few days using the "ego's" and after watching a ton of youtube stuff I wanted something more. I was impressed with the SVD and had my mind made up to get that, but in real life and in my hands I didn't like it one bit.

It just felt like a cheap tube that rattles around without the battery in, and it's not much better with the battery inserted. Plus the thing is huge, and coupled with the added cost of batteries and chargers etc, I had premature buyers remorse. But then I saw the iTaste MVP and it just felt great in my hand. I had not done any research on the MVP before, but I knew it was going to be a much better option for me.

Built in batteries, VV/VW, and you can use it while charging and a great price, especially as it comes with a pretty good clearomizer. So I got that instead and I can vouch for the device, it's awesome. The battery life is insane.

I recently got a rebuildable atomizer, the Kayfun 3.1. To satisfy my need to experiment with coils and all that entails, and the Kayfun RBA works perfectly on the MVP, and just takes vaping to another level. Then moving on.....I got the Nemesis, which is a mechanical mod, ie.. No electronics, nothing to break or go wrong, just pure power.

Knowing what I now know, I would probably have just go for a mech mod from the start, but hey.. life is a journey. And we are always learning along the way.

Best of luck in your vaping, I hope it goes as well for you as it has been for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Justin223

That's something I didn't think of either @TylerD thanks for that. Still lots for me to learn.

This may be a dumb question but I'm completely ignorant.

Is there a specific range of atomizer's that would work with a MVP? Or is it more like a one size fits all?

Thanks for your input @devdev, I'll be researching the hell out of it and will make use of the forum's search function. 

Thanks @Alex for sharing your experience with me. 

I've got a lot of reading ahead of me but I'm really interested in vaping and am glad I found a awesome community like this. 

At the moment I'm leaning towards the MVP. 

I really appreciate all the help and info from you guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Actually, either purchase is a really good one. The MVP and SVD are both great products.

I think your decision to go with either will result in immediate vaping happiness. The only thing you really need to consider is the next step you will be moving to when you have decided vaping is for you.

The SVD will definitely show itself to be more capable of handling the more advanced atomiser setups. The SVD will also take any atomiser type of connection on the market. The downside is that it is a bit of a pig.

You will outgrow the MVP sooner rather than later, but it is a simpler setup. It also will take any kind of atomiser on the market, but with the limited power you won't be able to experiment as much as you could with an SVD

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo

100 percent what dev said

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Justin223 said:


> Innokin iTaste SVD Express and the Innokin iTaste MVP 2.0 Laser Black



Welcome aboard!

There is a pretty good thread here discussing your very needs.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/newbie-wanting-to-do-it-right-ish.1316/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> There is a pretty good thread here discussing your very needs.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/newbie-wanting-to-do-it-right-ish.1316/


Thanks, @Rob Fisher, was looking for that thread to point @Justin223 to, but just could not find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackson

Hi my names Jackson
Currently a student, and looking to stop cigarettes and move on to vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Welcome @Jackson - you're at the right place


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome Jackson  you came to the right place, I wish I found ecigssa before I bought my twisp starter pack. Now I have to suffer through my inexperienced decision till I have a kitty built up for a new and better ecig  load of well informed people on here that are always willing to share their knowledge 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Jackson said:


> Hi my names Jackson
> Currently a student, and looking to stop cigarettes and move on to vaping


Hi Jackson. Welcome to the forum. You will find everything you need to know here. Ask anything if you are uncertain. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Jackson

Metal Liz said:


> Welcome Jackson  you came to the right place, I wish I found ecigssa before I bought my twisp starter pack. Now I have to suffer through my inexperienced decision till I have a kitty built up for a new and better ecig  load of well informed people on here that are always willing to share their knowledge
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



I was actually looking at the twisp before I found this site, seemed like a good deal at the time until I learned about all the other vapes I could get

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to all the newbies 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

Jackson said:


> I was actually looking at the twisp before I found this site, seemed like a good deal at the time until I learned about all the other vapes I could get


It's not that bad, but I definitely think there's a WHOLE LOT BETTER out there... for now it will just have to do, it keeps me away from my 40 stinkies a day, so I think it's atleast doing its job 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome welcome to all the newbies. Hope you enjoy your stay and if you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@BillW We would like to welcome you... Please introduce yourself.


----------



## Alex

Jackson said:


> Hi my names Jackson
> Currently a student, and looking to stop cigarettes and move on to vaping



Hey man, welcome


----------



## BillW

Hey everyone

New it the forum

Been vaping since September last year I think...

Current equipment: 1x ego-c spinner vv with shooter tank 1x evod 1000mah with t3 
1x chi yu mod with RBA for making big clouds on the couch 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BillW

Loving this forums, very helpful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

BillW said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> New it the forum
> 
> Been vaping since September last year I think...
> 
> Current equipment: 1x ego-c spinner vv with shooter tank 1x evod 1000mah with t3
> 1x chi yu mod with RBA for making big clouds on the couch
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most welcome @BillW. Happy vaping. Which RBA are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW

Apologies....that would be the Helios 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@BillW Nice to have you on board buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

BillW said:


> Apologies....that would be the Helios



Nice! Show us your working wick & coil setup in the thread named just that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

i have to force myself away from the stinkies today, just got very disappointing news about i job that would've been perfect for me that i didn't get... really bummed and all my mind can think is i need a stinkie...


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> i have to force myself away from the stinkies today, just got very disappointing news about i job that would've been perfect for me that i didn't get... really bummed and all my mind can think is i need a stinkie...



Suggestion: take a deep breath, gooi yourself a lekker dop and vape until you feel dizzy - you only didn't get that job because there's another much better job on the horizon waiting for you! Rethink this and the "lust" for a stinkie will disappear.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha thanks @johan but i'm sitting in front of my pc at my current job where i really need move on from after 8 and a half years, so a lekker dop won't be on the horizon until 5  so will have to do with an overload of coffee and vaping


----------



## johan

Iron Lady some perfume which contains alcohol could just suffice in your coffee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear that @Metal Liz 
But think about the absolutely amazing good thing you have achieved by stopping the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> i have to force myself away from the stinkies today, just got very disappointing news about i job that would've been perfect for me that i didn't get... really bummed and all my mind can think is i need a stinkie...


Dude, remember, times are tough at the moment. These guys raving at Marikana etc. has hit SA hard. Things will change in a few months and then you will be available for even something better. 
At least you still have a job and things can just get better.
Take a moment and have a strong coffe and vape that Twisp red hot!
Strongs Liz!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the new members 
@Agent X 
@Justin223 
@BillW 

You have come to a great place. The advice the others have given some of you on your setups is very good. 
Read more on the forum and make use of the search function. 
All the best and wishing you well on your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz

@johan , @TylerD and @Silver , thank you so much for your kind words and support *hugs*, i am vaping away like a maniac in my office here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Happy to admit that about an hour and a half after my disappointing start of the day, thanks to this forum my smile is back on my face and my "need" for stinkies has vapourised

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> Happy to admit that about an hour and a half after my disappointing start of the day, thanks to this forum my smile is back on my face and my "need" for stinkies has vapourised


And I must say, I really dig your avatar pics. How did you manage to get pics with them?


----------



## Metal Liz

TylerD said:


> And I must say, I really dig your avatar pics. How did you manage to get pics with them?


Thanks @TylerD, yeah that was one of the best days of my life, when they came down the first time with Coke Fest in i think it was 2006, i won a backstage pass through their official website and got to meet all of them  It was amazing and they are really such humble human beings  I am a HUGE Metallica fan  - Even though i have to admit that their second show at the Bellville Velodrome, kicked the Coke Fest show's @ss hehehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> Thanks @TylerD, yeah that was one of the best days of my life, when they came down the first time with Coke Fest in i think it was 2006, i won a backstage pass through their official website and got to meet all of them  It was amazing and they are really such humble human beings  I am a HUGE Metallica fan  - Even though i have to admit that their second show at the Bellville Velodrome, kicked the Coke Fest show's @ss hehehe


Lucky fish! The second show was also beter in JHB. Golden circle both times! They are really such an awesome band! I only met Rob on the airport when I went down to CPT for a wedding. He was actually flying domestic or something. Weird! He was trying to hide behind a postcard stand! Hahaha. Anyway, and the whole Seether was on my Mango flight. Couldn't believe it myself. Also just the best guys ever. Old Saron gas.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

More newbies  Welcome welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Welcome everyone! Have a great stay here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

welcome guys

have a great stay, and remember if you have any questions dont hesitate to ask

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

quick "silly" question... if anyone can help... how many mls of e-liquid does the twisp clearo take to fill?


----------



## Allan

Metal Liz said:


> quick "silly" question... if anyone can help... how many mls of e-liquid does the twisp clearo take to fill?



Apparently 1,6 ml?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Enough so that it doesn't overflow




No clue - sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Thanks @Allan that makes sense with having to refill it so much haha!! @devdev you seriously crack me up hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I can't believe I made it onto this month's leader board hahaha, I absolutely love this place!!! What great people with amazing information and it has such an awesome community feeling to it, I love being a part of this

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Hey folks! 
I'm a cop from the Free State, just outside Vereeniging across the Vaal River. Been vaping for just over a month now and loving it! Had a few smokes, but not going back to it again. Wanna really get into vaping and forget about cigs for good. Glad to be here and hope I will make it to the next meet!
Thanks to Gizmo for the help with my account and to Stroodlepuff for the help and info on the live chat on the Vapeking website today

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## johan

Very welcome @zadiac you found the right place and before you know it, you won't even think off cigs anymore.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Welcome @zadiac !

Glad to hear you have already started out on the smoke free path, and that you can spread the word about vaping and the healthier alternative in the Free State


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome aboard @zadiac! You are in the right place!


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Hey folks!
> I'm a cop from the Free State, just outside Vereeniging across the Vaal River. Been vaping for just over a month now and loving it! Had a few smokes, but not going back to it again. Wanna really get into vaping and forget about cigs for good. Glad to be here and hope I will make it to the next meet!
> Thanks to Gizmo for the help with my account and to Stroodlepuff for the help and info on the live chat on the Vapeking website today


Most welcome @zadiac. Browse around, lots of info here. I you have questions please ask. The only dumb questions are the questions not asked. Happy vaping.


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @zadiac to the best forum in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @zadiac, you will love it here 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome @zadiac. Glad your application got sorted out. Enjoy the forum. This is a great place!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Thanks folks. Can't wait to start experimenting and building coils! Got a friend who will show me the ropes and gonna visit Vapeking either today or tomorrow and get my new stuff that I ordered. The nemesis mod clone and the kayfun lite pro! Wanna build epic coils and chase clouds! hahaha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome @zadiac, you certainly in the right place.
Geez you don't waste time, straight into the mech mod and KF ... Nice!

Please do a lot of research into coil resistance, the associated currents and the batteries you have. Just so that you are aware of the dangers of going below one ohm on a coil.

Please keep us up to date with your setup and coils, etc. We like looking at pics

sent from my nokia 2110 using LTE

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlie's Vape Shop

Hey Guys! Not sure how to join the resellers page! Anyways check Out Charliesvapeshop on instagram and @CharliesVape on Twitter, we have all the premium products like high voltage Vapors, Legend E Juice, etc! Don't miss out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Charlie's Vape Shop said:


> Hey Guys! Not sure how to join the resellers page! Anyways check Out Charliesvapeshop on instagram and @CharliesVape on Twitter, we have all the premium products like high voltage Vapors, Legend E Juice, etc! Don't miss out!


Most welcome to the forum. Yes, think our starting out pages are not very clear on that, but @Gizmo should sort you out shortly. Do you have a web site?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Always a kind helping hand or 20 of them to be found on here  welcome to your soon to be favourite place on the Web @Charlie's Vape Shop

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

@Charlie's Vape Shop, welcome to the forum.


----------



## johan

Welcome @Charlie's Vape Shop - any website?


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Charlie's Vape Shop


----------



## devdev

Welcome friend!

Become one with your inner pink duck. 

Kinda high on nic right now, but welcome anyway!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

I'm full agreement Dev! Been vaping the pink tank non-stop and def think I'm on a nic high myself hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Welcome welcome.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Charlie's Vape Shop 
I now know I can stop at you for a refill if I drive down to Durbs and run out of juice halfway !
Enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the greatest forum ever. I feel a bit biased hehe

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome Charlie... @Charlie's Vape Shop is it anything like Charlie's chocolate factory?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Just B

Hi. My name is Bettina Johnson. I have been smoking now =/-30 years but gave it up just short of 6 weeks ago and started vaping and cannot say I have missed my ciggies at all.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome Bettina! Well done on starting your vaping journey  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Just "B" and congrats on your switch to vaping
You have done a truly remarkable thing!
And this is a great place! Enjoy the forum
Some great members from the Durban area

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Well done and welcome @Just "B"

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Just "B" said:


> Hi. My name is Bettina Johnson. I have been smoking now =/-30 years but gave it up just short of 6 weeks ago and started vaping and cannot say I have missed my ciggies at all.


Hi @Just "B" ! Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Just "B" I am sure you will love it here. Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Hey @Bettina, welcome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome all noobies, enjoy the forum!!


----------



## soonkia

Hi all,

Been lurking on the forum for the last week, and decided to say hello. From what I've seen so far, it looks like a fun and very helpful bunch of people. ??

I've been vaping for about 2 weeks now. Have gone from a pack a day to 0 stinkies. Also, converted the wife over to vaping, which is great  Well, didn't actually leave her much choice, as I blew our hole smoking budget on Vapegear - just have a Evod BCC at the moment, but awaiting mPt2 tanks which should arrive soon. 

The whole ecig thing really talks to my geek side with all the mods and mechs and stuff, so it's a lot more fun than smoking 

Just wish our goverment would wake up and realise they're trying to regulate something that can really help alot of peeps getting off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Welcome @soonkia and congrats on stopping the stinkies
Enjoy the forum!
Your avatar pic is definitely quite scary!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome all, enjoy your stay here, I have so far. This place is growing so fast I can't keep up. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

Hi @soonkia ! Well done on the convert. You're well on your way to an awesome and healthier hobby!
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @soonkia, enjoy your stay!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome new members


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @soonkia, you'll love it here! It's an amazing place with loads of very interesting and knowledgeable people, you've definitely come to the right place! just be pre-warned, hahaha it's VERY addictive hahaha 

Have fun!!!


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @soonkia Enjoy your stay here


----------



## crack2483

Hellooooo and welcome.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome! Vape on guys

sent from my nokia 2110 using LTE


----------



## Metal Liz

I see we have a new member that joined us yesterday  Welcome @WVasey, hope you're enjoying your vaping journey! Come say hi and join in the fun

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RocketBoy

Hey guys, 
Im new here, while Im not a new vaper - its been over 3 years now - it's the first time I have noticed a local forum which is great stuff.
There seems like a ton of info and experience people on here so Im looking forward to being schooled on the bits I dont know about!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @RocketBoy! Hope you have fun here, it's an awesome community 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Welcome @RocketBoy. A lot of helpful folks around here with drawers full of vape gear and knowledge. Which devices are you currently using?


----------



## Andre

RocketBoy said:


> Hey guys,
> Im new here, while Im not a new vaper - its been over 3 years now - it's the first time I have noticed a local forum which is great stuff.
> There seems like a ton of info and experience people on here so Im looking forward to being schooled on the bits I dont know about!


Most welcome. We can certainly use your experience here. Change the 'noob vaper' by clicking on personal details under your name top right. Then fill in your own custom title and save at the bottom of that page. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Welcome rocket fuel. Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @RocketBoy. You have come to the right place, loads of knowledgeable people will to help at the drop of the post.

Hope you enjoy your stay here.

If you get a chance let us know what kit you are currently running and what you have tried in the past.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

@RocketBoy welcome meneer, kick off your shoes and make yourself at home here. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RocketBoy

Reinvanhardt said:


> Welcome @RocketBoy. A lot of helpful folks around here with drawers full of vape gear and knowledge. Which devices are you currently using?


Hey Rein, It really seems that way!
Currently using an evic easy with an evod but really needing to make a change.


----------



## RocketBoy

BhavZ said:


> Welcome @RocketBoy. You have come to the right place, loads of knowledgeable people will to help at the drop of the post.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay here.
> 
> If you get a chance let us know what kit you are currently running and what you have tried in the past.


Thanks I should have done that in here, I created a new thread in the noob corner because I really need to find something better than what I am currently using.


----------



## Silver

Welcome @RocketBoy 

Enjoy the forum - it's a great place indeed!

All the best with your vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Hey @soonkia and @RocketBoy and welcome


----------



## ET

welcome new peeps


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome @RocketBoy ... 3 years is a long time, congrats.
One thing we really good at on this forum is spending buckets of money on all sorts of equipment. So i have no doubt you will find a review for something you like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome @RocketBoy

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome to the forum, or should i say 'family' @RocketBoy and all the new members. Hope you enjoy your stay  

Wow, so many new members, i haven't visited this thread in a while. So awesome that we are growing so fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Welcome everyone! Glad you are here to join our family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear

Hi all, here to introduce myself as a noob.

Was a 35 to 40 a day analog smoker, smoked analogs for about 30 years. Smoked strong brand Chesterfield all of these years. My wife a smoker to, also long term smoker and heavy smoker but light analog (Kent White).

In December 2013, a uncle came to visit and was vapeing on a twisp and introduced us to twisp, I went off in the same week and purchased a Twisp starter kit for myself and the wife, the same day we found Greensmoke at JJ Cale and my wife decided she liked cig-a-likes, so purchased a starter kit for her.

On 3rd Jan 2014, we both made the decision to quit our analogs and only vape e-cigs, well that was the last day of analogs, both of us have not touched a analog since, only e-cigs.

Neither of us have any desire to quit smoking, we where just looking for a healthier alternative.

Wife is still vaping her cig-a-likes, but as for myself, I have discovered a new hobby. I discovered the world of vaping and e-cig / Mech MODS / tanks / VV / VW and now MODs and RBA and RDA. In a very short space of time I have amassed a sizeable collection of vape gear already including juices I could get my hands on locally, and my lust for new things has not been quenched.

I would like to put out a special thank you to Walter and Tanya at e-ciggies.co.za for their awesome support and service. They have tolerated my constant visits to satisfy my need for new toys.

My wife can not understand why I need so many devices to enjoy my vaping, but it is more than just vaping now it is a hobby.

I will some time post a pic of some of my collection of vape gear. 

I look forward to sharing with and learning from this community.

Vape On

Wayne

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wayne said:


> My wife can not understand why I need so many devices to enjoy my vaping, but it is more than just vaping now it is a hobby.



A very warm welcome to the forums @Wayne! I'm with you all the way on collecting and testing stuff... it's more of a NEED than a WANT!  Well for me anyway!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

A warm welcome to the forum @Wayne, you've come to the right place for all the advice you need. Hope to enjoy your stay


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Wayne, you will love this forum! Full of info and grait people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @Wayne

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Wayne , great bunch of peeps here with loads of knowledge.

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Wayne - I liked your intro.

Firstly, congrats on giving up the analogs to you and your wife - that is a great thing indeed! 

Amazing how this vaping thing becomes a hobby and a never ending quest for a better vape and better juices...

Enjoy the forum and wishing you all the best with your vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear

Thank you all for the welcome, already I can see I am going to enjoy being a member here.

Assistance required please.

Unable to update my profile avatar?


----------



## Silver

Looks updated to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome @Wayne

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbear

Thanks @Silver 

Seems IE would not allow, but Chrome allowed me to update.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome @Wayne ... congrats on what you guys have done, doesnt it feel good knowing that have already added many years onto your life.

You are definitely in the right place... most of us here have the same problem as you. We love prolonging our life by continuing vaping, but to do this we find the need to constantly buy the newest gadgets... therefore giving us a constant source of conversation and a good bond. 

welcome and enjoy...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Most welcome @Wayne. Looking forward to see your collection. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Howdy @Wayne, and welcome to the world of spending all your spare cash on things you don't really need, but "have to have"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @Wayne  congrats on swopping over to the awesome world of vaping! Enjoy the journey! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

i keep my eye on the new members block on the home page hahaha, make them feel welcome as they come in the door hahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> i keep my eye on the new members block on the home page hahaha, make them feel welcome as they come in the door hahahaha


That is great. Better way to do it is probably via a PM - some peeps might not like to be called by name before they decide to do a first post. I used to (when time allowed) send them a PM with "Welcome" as the heading and reading something like this: 
_Most welcome to the forum. Feel free to browse around and ask questions. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping. Andre_ 
Will be awesome if you agree to do something like this when time allows?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz

Matthee said:


> That is great. Better way to do it is probably via a PM - some peeps might not like to be called by name before they decide to do a first post. I used to (when time allowed) send them a PM with "Welcome" as the heading and reading something like this:
> _Most welcome to the forum. Feel free to browse around and ask questions. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping. Andre_
> Will be awesome if you agree to do something like this when time allows?


cool  will do... sorry...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> cool  will do... sorry...


Thank you, much appreciated. Was not criticising, just telling it as I see it - and I have been wrong many a time. So, if you disagree, please engage. Thanks again, your PMs will personalise the forum experience from the start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I agree with @Matthee - 

But @Metal Liz - your enthusiasm on the forum is wonderful! Keep it up! You are definitely making it a better place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I agree with @Matthee -
> 
> But @Metal Liz - your enthusiasm on the forum is wonderful! Keep it up! You are definitely making it a better place.


I cannot agree more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

no worries... i deleted the post


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> no worries... i deleted the post


All records have been expunged!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Sup all

started vaping about 3 to 4 weeks ago, with a EGO CV2 mini kit from cape vape.
i managed to stay of stinkies completely from day one.

my question now is how do i get a better throat hit, as now i dont get a thrat hit like i used to. i have changed coils thinking that it was expired or done...but its the same...

what steps should i take next.....


----------



## shabbar

Hi and welcome to the forum

have you changed your juice ? that could be one of the reasons as to why you getting less TH

eliquid with higher nic and pg is responsible for throat hit


----------



## johan

Welcome @PeterHarris


----------



## Metal Liz

firstly, welcome @PeterHarris  you've come to the right place! i'm sure one of the experts here can give you plenty of advice on how to improve your vaping experience! Well done on making the swop and doing so well with staying away from stinkies!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

are you vaping the cape vape juice?


----------



## PeterHarris

thanks for the welcome 

yes i am on the cape vape juice - i have loads! prefer the american tobaco flavour, mix it now ans then with spearmint.
so my juice has remained the same.

take into account that this is a standard battery not a VV (i just learned what it stand for  ) one.


----------



## shabbar

what strength nic ? is it 50/50 pg/vg ?


----------



## PeterHarris

i have no idea what PG and VG stands for hahahah but the bottles say its 18mg


----------



## Metal Liz

i was also on cape vape to start with, still have some of their juice that i mix here and there with other juices for a bit of tobacco flavouring... i think you're problem might lie in the juice, if your atty is not giving you any problems (like mine did), then maybe try some of the juices recommended here on the site, a great place to start is Vapour Mountain (@Oupa) juices! They are full of flavour and give a great TH on our normal batteries. Also, knowing where you started, i was there about a week ago, with only trying the tobacco and mint / spearmint flavours, don't be afraid of the fruit flavours, they are delish!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Cape Vape doesn't tell you the PG/VG balance and they only supply 18mg


----------



## shabbar

pg = propylene glycol ( throat hit )

vg = vegetable glycerine (vapour production)


----------



## Metal Liz

PG: Propylene glycol USP
VG: Glycerine USP

Both are base liquids for vaping

PG: mineral based, thinner than VG, requires less flavouring than VG, more likely to "pop" when vaped (some like this, some don't), more likely to produce rare allergic reactions than VG.

VG: vegetable based, thicker than PG, requires more flavouring than PG, less likely to "pop" when vaped, less likely to produce rare allergic reactions than PG.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

also a small recommended upgrade kit would be the vision spinner and evod/protank clearomisers or innokin mvp / svd


----------



## PeterHarris

i have ALOT of cape vape flavours - probably enough to last me 3-4 months with my current setup 
currently its also producing less "smoke" vapour, could that be the cause...?


----------



## shabbar

if you using a fresh battery and coil yes possibly the juice


----------



## PeterHarris

my juice....


----------



## Metal Liz

in my personal opinion... the liquid that we get from cape vape can't hold a candle to the decent liquids out there and definitely didn't vape half as nicely...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

could it be that im used to the vapour production of my EGO CV2? as i had great throat hits when i started...
do i need to go bigger...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

we all end up going bigger eventually so if its in your financial ability you may , you've been bitten by the bug that we all here have

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

maybe try it with a Evod VV (or any other VV) battery, don't know if @Cape vaping supplies still have one of them for you on sale? but maybe that will sort it for you... That is quite a bit of juice you have there!!!


----------



## PeterHarris

would it be really worth it going for the Nautilis tank and a Joytech eVic mod thing
the only real put of is the size.....


----------



## Metal Liz

Now you've hit the waters of @Rob Fisher hahaha, if it's within your budget to upgrade to a better mod, go for it  but some of the experts on here will definitely be ready with advice on what to upgrade to depending on your budget


----------



## shabbar

evics are very fragile , if the screen cracks its gonna cost you 800 to replace 

nautilus yeah @Rob Fisher will advise you better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

id say mvp and nautilus (huge tank +-4ml), mvp has a very very good battery life and its vv/vw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

so yes for nautilus

and a NO for Evics - as i dropped my stuff alot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the newcomers.
If you are interested in trying out some juice samples please add you name here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

innokin svd is a solid mod if you dont prefer box mods , but you will have to buy a decent charger ( nitecore / efest) and some 18350/18650 batteries


----------



## shabbar

PeterHarris said:


> so yes for nautilus
> 
> and a NO for Evics - as i dropped my stuff alot




dont get me wrong they are pretty awesome good looking devices that you can fine tune your vape via the software on the pc but imo its not practical , rather get a reo ( you can drop it in the dam fish it out n vape or drive over it n it will be fine...... lol )


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @PeterHarris, I am sure you will enjoy it here.

Choosing a device setup is a very subjective thing. There are many factors one has to look at and if possible consider where you would like to go with your vaping journey. Can you see vaping as a hobby or just a means to an end?

Personally I would say start at the bottom and work your way up, dont just jump into an expensive mod because a few people have raved about it.

Questions you should be asking yourself are:
1) are you a one flavour guy or do you like to change up your flavours during the day?
2) are your devices prone to dropping and falling?
3) do want a device that will give you better battery life but less power or more power and less battery life?
4) will you always have access to a charger and plug or do you need something where you can simply pop batteries in and out and keep on vaping?

These types of questions will guide you in your decision for your first upgrade but again, as said earlier choosing a mod is very subjective and you will find pro's and con's with each one. Drafting a list of your needs and wants in a device based on the type of experience you are looking for when it comes to vaping can help you narrow down the options to something a bit more manageable and the peeps here are more than willing to assist in providing advice and experiences around the devices you may be interested it.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## PeterHarris

1) are you a one flavour guy or do you like to change up your flavours during the day? 
im a guy who would find that 1 awesome flavor and stick to it period 
2) are your devices prone to dropping and falling?
yes - so i would need something tough
3) do want a device that will give you better battery life but less power or more power and less battery life?
most days i am close to a power source, but it would be cool if my setup could last a day on a single charge/battery
4) will you always have access to a charger and plug or do you need something where you can simply pop batteries in and out and keep on vaping?

as above.....


i think my goal is to get the nautilus.. can i use it on the Vision spinner battery?


----------



## BhavZ

If you are prone to dropping devices I personally wouldn't get the nautilus as it is a tank with a lot of exposed glass. If possible I would say hold out for the AeroTank 2 as it has a stainless steel tank as well as a glass tank which are interchangeable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> i think my goal is to get the nautilus.. can i use it on the Vision spinner battery?



The Nautilus is my go to tank and is just marvellous. It fantastic vape and large 5ml tank suits me down to the ground.... however if you drop it it is going to smash as it's a pyrex tank. You can order stainless steel replacement tanks from overseas and I have done so for myself.

The Nautilus will look really silly on a spinner and even on an MVP... the battery device for a Nautilus is an SVD, a SID or a Sigelei 20W (my current favorite).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

@BhavZ, would the Innokin iTaste VTR or the MVP not perhaps work for him?


----------



## BhavZ

Metal Liz said:


> @BhavZ, would the Innokin iTaste VTR or the MVP not perhaps work for him?


Both would work for him but I don't think that the nautilus will fit in the ring of the vtr so will need to use the extension tube. However this all depends on whether he likes box mods. In essence the vtr and the SVD are one and the same, just that the SVD is telescopic so can take 350, 490 and 650 batteries where as the vtr can only take 650 batteries iirc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome @PeterHarris dig your avatar. Lol

Another question would be... do you mind the look of a box mod like the mvp






Tough as nails But some people don't like the look... I didn't at 1st but love it now

Your other option is something like an SVD as rob mentioned





Both have their pros and cons

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

*If you want to go slim and trim:*

*BATTERY:*
The *Vision Spinner1 *1300 mAh. Think your current batteries are 650 mah. It has variable voltage so you can up your power for more throat hit. You can buy that for R350.00 here. With that you need a USB charger at R100.00 with wall adapter at R60.00. An Ego C Twist, also at 1300 mah will also work. Available here at R289.00.
The *Vision Spinner2* at 1650 mAh (will last longer the version 1 but is a little bit longer) available here at R400.00. With the same charger and wall adapter as mentioned above.

*CLEAROMIZER:*
On top of that my recommendation is a *Kanger Protank Mini 3*, which has dual coils so will give you a super hit. Also nice and slim and will fit the Vision Spinners like a glove. Takes 1.5 ml. get it here for R180.00. Get some spare coils for you mPT3, at R30.oo for one.
Another, less expensive option is the Kangertech Evod2 at R100.00 here. From all accounts the Evod 2 is a great clearomizer as well, also dual coils. Takes the same spare coils as the mPT3.

Here is a picture of the Vision Spinner1:





Picture of the Kanger Protank Mini 3 on top of a Vision Spinner2





*If you do not mind a little bulkier:*

*BATTERY:*
The MVP is very popular and has a battery capacity of 2600 mah - so should last almost twice as long as the Vision Spinner. R760.00 here. Comes with a USB charger, but do get a wall adapter. And a clearomizer, which is not well rated in this forum. There are some other MVPs, bit more expensive, on the site linked.

*CLEAROMIZER:*
On top of that - the Kanger Aerotank. The Aerotank uses the same coils as the Protank Mini 3 or the Evod 2 mentioned above, but takes 2.5 ml. Available here at R340.00 or here at R350.00. 

Here a picture with dimensions of the MVP





Many reviews and more photos of above-mentioned gear in our review section.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome @PeterHarris and congrats on the switch to vaping!
You are onto a great thing - keep it up.

Don't worry about the perceived lower throat hit. I had that when I started on Twisp. For the first week or two it was great, then I found myself wanting more - so I was frequently doing multiple puffs to "get more"

I then got different equipment - have experimented with quite a lot of different setups. Some good, some not so good - some are better for portability while others are great for being at my desk or at home.

There is definitely an equipment and liquid combination that can give you the kind of vape you want. Don't worry, its out there. From a stonking steam train that will knock you out to a soothing relaxing flavoursome vape. It's available. Just takes time and a bit of experimentation.

I think @BhavZ hit the nail on the head when he said its very subjective. And his questions were all valid. 

I really don't think there is a "perfect" vape solution. But there is a combination of devices that will suit your needs. 

For now, I would suggest getting something with a bit more power - something variable voltage or variable power - and experimenting with one or two other atomisers/clearomisers so you see what works for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

You see @PeterHarris, like i said  Loads of people with excellent advice! Now it's up to you and your taste in equipment to follow the best option for you


----------



## PeterHarris

hey guys thanks for all your help 
i went to an agent of eciggies yesterday and bought 2 full units  for me and the wifey.
wifey: itaste vv (ver 3.0) with a kangertech mini protank 3
i like the fact that its a bottom heated tank, down side its so small, she will have to carry spare juice with 
her at all times, but a great vape - very happy at R600 and a spare coil 

me: itaste MVP (ver 2.0) it came with a iClear 30 tank (R880)
tank is nice and big, but i would prefer getting a bottom heated tank later on, just so that i can vape untill the last bit of juice on the tank, not too keen on all the wicks. lol
but overall very happy with my box mod, i actually love the look, i call it my walki-talki 

one question now - with these being dual coils - does this mean i will burn more juice, ie use more juice than i usual did per day.... i think i will , i just want to make sure


and here is a pic of my current collection.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely buy @PeterHarris 
All the best
I have found the dual coils do tend to go through more liquid, especially if you run them at higher power. 
But then you get the advantage of a more intense vape. 

As a matter of interest, which tank do you find gives the better vape? The mPT3 or the iClear?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Awesome @PeterHarris, you are both on your way. That mPT3 is the bees knees, not many clearomizers come near to it imo. Yes, dual coils will certainly use more juice, but give better flavour, vapour and throat hit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

well done on the new toys @PeterHarris!!! enjoy them and happy vaping!!! Can't wait to get my own MVP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

actually they are very close to each other, the iClear might be slightly marginally more.
but yea i prefer the iClear for the fact that it takes more juice
and i prefer the PM3 cause its a bottom heated tank....

iClear and PM3, make a baby already... hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> wifey: itaste vv (ver 3.0) with a kangertech mini protank 3
> me: itaste MVP (ver 2.0) it came with a iClear 30 tank (R880)



That's a pretty good starter kit there and stuff you will always use even when you upgrade later on! The only thing you should have done was get yourself a Mini Protank 3 for yourself as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> actually they are very close to each other, the iClear might be slightly marginally more.
> but yea i prefer the iClear for the fact that it takes more juice
> and i prefer the PM3 cause its a bottom heated tank....
> 
> iClear and PM3, make a baby already... hahahaha



OK then you should look at the Aerotank and if you want the best of the best a Nautilus tank! The Aerotank looks very good on the MVP but the Nautilus looks too big on the MVP.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> That's a pretty good starter kit there and stuff you will always use even when you upgrade later on! The only thing you should have done was get yourself a Mini Protank 3 for yourself as well!


i wanted to, but there was no stock , but on the plus side i found out its gona be too small for me, so i might go with the normal PT3 or...... a NAUTILUS>>>>>> ta daaaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forums from me @PeterHarris. And what an amazing bunch of helpful members to advise you, that is pretty awesome.

I am thinking of getting the kangertech mini protank 3 for my use with my VTR, which I take with me when going out. I'm interested to find out how it performs compared to the iClear's. Which I find are just ok.

Once again enjoy your stay here, and look forward to hearing some of your experiences.


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> OK then you should look at the Aerotank and if you want the best of the best a Nautilus tank! The Aerotank looks very good on the MVP but the Nautilus looks too big on the MVP.




hmmm okay, what ill do is, ill put the nautilus on and if it doesnt look right, ill go with the aero 

thanks for the help... you guys rock!


----------



## BhavZ

PeterHarris said:


> i wanted to, but there was no stock , but on the plus side i found out its gona be too small for me, so i might go with the normal PT3 or...... a NAUTILUS>>>>>> ta daaaa


Congrats on the new additions.

Personally I would say hold out a bit before buying the Nautilus. P Busardo did a review on the version 2 of the Aerotank and he prefers it over the Nautilus iirc. 

So you may want to hold out for that then make a decision between which tank you would like as an upgrade.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Alex said:


> Welcome to the forums from me @PeterHarris. And what an amazing bunch of helpful members to advise you, that is pretty awesome.
> 
> I am thinking of getting the kangertech mini protank 3 for my use with my VTR, which I take with me when going out. I'm interested to find out how it performs compared to the iClear's. Which I find are just ok.
> 
> Once again enjoy your stay here, and look forward to hearing some of your experiences.



i only have the iClear 30 to compare to the mPT3, and they are very close in vapour producing and throat hit, the main difference i would say is that the mPT3 is a very loose pull, compared to the tighter pull of the iClear.
but the mPT3 is tiny, my wife managed to empty that sucker out in 3 hours... but it could be cause we just got them and the flavour was so awesome haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> i wanted to, but there was no stock , but on the plus side i found out its gona be too small for me, so i might go with the normal PT3 or...... a NAUTILUS>>>>>> ta daaaa


Imo, do not go for the normal PT3 - not good reviews on it. Much rather the Aerotank or Naulilus (also too big for me on the MVP). And yes, give yourself some time on the atomizers you have to form an opinion over time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Alex said:


> Welcome to the forums from me @PeterHarris. And what an amazing bunch of helpful members to advise you, that is pretty awesome.
> 
> I am thinking of getting the kangertech mini protank 3 for my use with my VTR, which I take with me when going out. I'm interested to find out how it performs compared to the iClear's. Which I find are just ok.
> 
> Once again enjoy your stay here, and look forward to hearing some of your experiences.


@Alex I have the iClear30s and the mPT3.

Flavour:
mPT3 - the flavour is more pronounced and enjoyable compared to that of the iCLear 30S, I found the iClear to be a bit muted and the coil needs a longer run in period.

Throat Hit:
mPT3 - throat hit is definitely better with the mPT3 and I hit saturation level a lot sooner than that of the iClear 30S.

Vapour:
The vapour on the iClear 30s is warmer than that of the mPT3 but doesnt produce as much vapour as that of the mPT3

Capacity:
mPT3 is a 1.5ml tank
iClear 30S is a 3ml tank

Stock Coils:
mPT3 - 1.5ohm dual coil
iCLear - 2.4ohm dual coil

Conclusion: The mPT3 gives an all round better vape and fits on any ego threaded device. When going out, I do carry an extra 10ml in the car just in case I run out during the day/night, depending on what I am going to be doing. I prefer the mPT3 to the iClear30s for everyday vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> @Alex I have the iClear30s and the mPT3.
> 
> Flavour:
> mPT3 - the flavour is more pronounced and enjoyable compared to that of the iCLear 30S, I found the iClear to be a bit muted and the coil needs a longer run in period.
> 
> Throat Hit:
> mPT3 - throat hit is definitely better with the mPT3 and I hit saturation level a lot sooner than that of the iClear 30S.
> 
> Vapour:
> The vapour on the iClear 30s is warmer than that of the mPT3 but doesnt produce as much vapour as that of the mPT3
> 
> Capacity:
> mPT3 is a 1.5ml tank
> iClear 30S is a 3ml tank
> 
> Stock Coils:
> mPT3 - 1.5ohm dual coil
> iCLear - 2.4ohm dual coil
> 
> Conclusion: The mPT3 gives an all round better vape and fits on any ego threaded device. When going out, I do carry an extra 10ml in the car just in case I run out during the day/night, depending on what I am going to be doing. I prefer the mPT3 to the iClear30s for everyday vaping.


Awesome comparison, thank you, Sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Thanks a ton @BhavZ for that nice comparison, I'm definitely gonna try and source one now.

Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear

Welcome @PeterHarris. Nice starter collection. Here is my current prefered vape gear, and I have a lot of options to choose from.

Currently my fav is the Kanger Aerotank, it fits and looks good on any device I fit it too. I can adjust the air flow to suit my requirements and I find the VTF is perfect, whether I am doing mouth to lung or direct to lung draw. It is bottom coil. I have now purchased a couple of Aero tank bases and fitted them to my PT3 and it has made a big diff to my vape and enjoyment of the PT3.

Next is the Nautilus, great tank, makes for a all day vape tank that I use when I am expecting to be out for a long day and refilling is not an option, but you do need to consider what you fit onto, it can look odd on some devices.

The PT3 Mini is one of my fav tanks, it produces great VTF, but the capacity is small so vape through a tank in no time at all. Then there is the new Evod 2, on par with the mPT3.

But the big trick with all these tanks is the device you put them on to, you need VV/VW to ensure you get the full potential out of the coil.

Vapeing is subjective, you need to find what suits your lifestyle and vape style.

As for complete vape satisfaction, you need to find the combination that works for you, Power supply / Tank and juice and to find this you will need to experiment a bit.

Personally, I like to have at least 2 to 3 tanks with different juices in with me, that way when my pallet and throat get used to one type of vape, meaning I am feeling something is lacking, I change out for something else, thus keeping the pallet interested all the time.

Just my Noob experience trying to add some value to a fellow Noob. So let me once again welcome you and wish you happiness on this new and very interesting journey you have started. 

Who would have thought that a bad old habit, could become this much fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Wayne said:


> Welcome @PeterHarris. Nice starter collection. Here is my current prefered vape gear, and I have a lot of options to choose from.
> 
> Currently my fav is the Kanger Aerotank, it fits and looks good on any device I fit it too. I can adjust the air flow to suit my requirements and I find the VTF is perfect, whether I am doing mouth to lung or direct to lung draw. It is bottom coil. I have now purchased a couple of Aero tank bases and fitted them to my PT3 and it has made a big diff to my vape and enjoyment of the PT3.
> 
> Next is the Nautilus, great tank, makes for a all day vape tank that I use when I am expecting to be out for a long day and refilling is not an option, but you do need to consider what you fit onto, it can look odd on some devices.
> 
> The PT3 Mini is one of my fav tanks, it produces great VTF, but the capacity is small so vape through a tank in no time at all. Then there is the new Evod 2, on par with the mPT3.
> 
> But the big trick with all these tanks is the device you put them on to, you need VV/VW to ensure you get the full potential out of the coil.
> 
> Vapeing is subjective, you need to find what suits your lifestyle and vape style.
> 
> As for complete vape satisfaction, you need to find the combination that works for you, Power supply / Tank and juice and to find this you will need to experiment a bit.
> 
> Personally, I like to have at least 2 to 3 tanks with different juices in with me, that way when my pallet and throat get used to one type of vape, meaning I am feeling something is lacking, I change out for something else, thus keeping the pallet interested all the time.
> 
> Just my Noob experience trying to add some value to a fellow Noob. So let me once again welcome you and wish you happiness on this new and very interesting journey you have started.
> 
> Who would have thought that a bad old habit, could become this much fun.


Awesome post, thank you for the trouble. That "2 to 3 tanks with different juices" is so true. And I have learned a new term "VTF" - Vapour, Throat Hit, Flavour, I presume? Will definitely use that in future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to all the Newbies  Hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Sir Vape

Hi from Durbz. 37 been smoking since I was high. Started vaping around 3 years ago and then gave it up. The devices were kak and juices were limited. Gave my ego to me mom who latched onto it and been a true vaper for a couple years now (73 she is). I started again about 3 months ago. Been battling to give up smokes totally though. From about 30 -40 to 3 - 5 day now. Love my vaping and the more I explore, the more hooked I'm becoming. Graduated from a twisp to a vision twist with a kangertech mini 2. I'm here to stay, teach me peeps

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Knee high that is

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silverbear

Hi @The Inhaler 

Welcome to the forum, I have just recently joined myself, have already learnt a lot from the great bunch of peeps on this forum, really helpful and friendly.

I am sure you will find the experience equally enjoyable, as for wanting to be taught, well you have come to the right place, just ask away and you will find the answers you are looking for.

And yes vaping is addictive, it is more than just inhaling, it is a lifestyle filled with gadgets and experiences.

Welcome on board and enjoy the journey.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sir Vape

Shot bud


----------



## Alex

@The Inhaler, welcome man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to you @The Inhaler 
Thanks for the intro and well done on returning to vaping. 
Enjoy the forum. It is a great place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapegerm

Hi All,
I am also fresh here Only started 17 days ago and still going strong without the stinkies.
Great forum and info for newbies like myself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Just B

Welcome an Respect @RocketBoy. 3 years!!!!!!!! And here I am all pumped up and proud that have made almost 8 weeks. @soonkia welcome and I must say I agree - I love the "process" of vaping. Definitely beats smoking any day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome @The Inhaler and @vapegerm. 

We are here to help, so ask us anything and I bet there will be someone that can and will be willing to help.

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new comers. One of the best forums to be on. As @ShaneW said, if you have any questions just shout and someone will gladly respond.

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483

Welcome all no0bies, im sure you'll all enjoy your stay.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

vapegerm said:


> Hi All,
> I am also fresh here Only started 17 days ago and still going strong without the stinkies.
> Great forum and info for newbies like myself.




Welcome @vapegerm 
Congrats on going 17 days without stinkies. That is a fabulous achievement! Do keep it up, you wont be sorry. I presume you are starting to feel the benefits of not smoking already?
Enjoy the forum, this is a great place!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

vapegerm said:


> Hi All,
> I am also fresh here Only started 17 days ago and still going strong without the stinkies.
> Great forum and info for newbies like myself.


Most welcome. Congrats on the 17 days - that is a huge achievement as all we ex-stinkers can attest. Browse around and shoot if you have questions. We are all here to help and be helped. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Attention all new members and even some long-standing members

Pease put your location in your personal details. It will then show up in the details below your avatar picture next to each post. 

It helps with various things like the taste box, vape meets, selling gear and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Just click on your name in the top right, select "personal details" and fill in the "location" field. No need for exact locations, a city is fine. 

Thank you

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all the newbies  have fun and ask any and all questions you need answering  there's loads of experts here who are always willing to help out! Good luck on your vaping journey 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rix

Howsit members


My name is Ricardo Im from Durban KZN. I have been smoking for the past 10 years, last 7 years was 20s a day.
Im new here and started VAPING 3 months ago and never looked back, started with an eGo H2 then a CE4S now a MT3, Awaiting a VIVI and still collecting info on re-builds.

Awsome site members keep it up (  please)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @Rix, many well informed guys here to help you. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Welcome Rix

Another Durbanite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome to the folks who recently joined. Hope you enjoy your stay. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape SA

Hi All,

Great forum and even better folk!

I'm Gordon

I'm a manager of an electronic access control company and the owner of Vape SA.

Got my first "cig-a-like" in 2008, 2 spare batteries and a 2 x 10ml bottles of juice for a whopping R 1500 bucks! Managed to quit for 48 days. Was also down to my last battery though that only lasted about 2 hours on a good day and fell off the wagon.

Got an ego kit again in towards the end of 2011, smoked a stinky on the 3rd day and almost thew up. Haven't touched one since.

Looking forward to spending some good times on the forum with all of you.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome @Vape SA, thanks for your intro, quite interesting. Hope you enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Hi @Vape SA and @Rix , welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapegerm

Thank you All for the Warm Vape Welcome 

Bought my first box of stinkies in Germany thanks to vending machines when I was 5 and got my first spanking around the same time .
When that did not seem to work my dad bought me a Cuban cigar to try and cure me forever. Had to smoke this around the dinner table one night but this only got everyone green in the face besides me. Ok so I didn't smoke much after that and my lungs and butt recovered soon after without further damage until around standard 6.
Was soon on 20 a day and for the last 15 years a regular 40 a day or more when I was really thirsty . Over this time I tried to stop stinkies cold turkey only once for around 10 hours after which I had to give in to my terrible temper . So around 4 weeks ago a friend told me she had stopped smoking using a Twisp. I didn't think much about it at first as I had tried e-cigs before years ago and it didn't work for me. So eventually got the Twisp and without realising or trying too hard I stopped stinkies on day 1 . On my third day things got a little tougher and started craving. That's when I found this forum and started reading and took some good advice and bought myself some upgrades. *  *

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rix said:


> Howsit members
> 
> 
> My name is Ricardo Im from Durban KZN. I have been smoking for the past 10 years, last 7 years was 20s a day.
> Im new here and started VAPING 3 months ago and never looked back, started with an eGo H2 then a CE4S now a MT3, Awaiting a VIVI and still collecting info on re-builds.
> 
> Awsome site members keep it up (  please)


Howsit @Rix, most welcome to the forum. KZN peeps are getting more and more - a Vape Meet should become a distinct possibility very soon. Browse around and shout if you have questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Vape SA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great forum and even better folk!
> 
> I'm Gordon
> 
> I'm a manager of an electronic access control company and the owner of Vape SA.
> 
> Got my first "cig-a-like" in 2008, 2 spare batteries and a 2 x 10ml bottles of juice for a whopping R 1500 bucks! Managed to quit for 48 days. Was also down to my last battery though that only lasted about 2 hours on a good day and fell off the wagon.
> 
> Got an ego kit again in towards the end of 2011, smoked a stinky on the 3rd day and almost thew up. Haven't touched one since.
> 
> Looking forward to spending some good times on the forum with all of you.


Most welcome and congrats on been stinky free for such a long time - great achievement. Happy vaping and selling vape stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vapegerm said:


> Thank you All for the Warm Vape Welcome
> 
> Bought my first box of stinkies in Germany thanks to vending machines when I was 5 and got my first spanking around the same time .
> When that did not seem to work my dad bought me a Cuban cigar to try and cure me forever. Had to smoke this around the dinner table one night but this only got everyone green in the face besides me. Ok so I didn't smoke much after that and my lungs and butt recovered soon after without further damage until around standard 6.
> Was soon on 20 a day and for the last 15 years a regular 40 a day or more when I was really thirsty . Over this time I tried to stop stinkies cold turkey only once for around 10 hours after which I had to give in to my terrible temper . So around 4 weeks ago a friend told me she had stopped smoking using a Twisp. I didn't think much about it at first as I had tried e-cigs before years ago and it didn't work for me. So eventually got the Twisp and without realising or trying too hard I stopped stinkies on day 1 . On my third day things got a little tougher and started craving. That's when I found this forum and started reading and took some good advice and bought myself some upgrades. *  *


Great story telling, thank you - many of us can relate. Keep us updated on your progress with the upgrades please. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rix said:


> Howsit members
> 
> 
> My name is Ricardo Im from Durban KZN. I have been smoking for the past 10 years, last 7 years was 20s a day.
> Im new here and started VAPING 3 months ago and never looked back, started with an eGo H2 then a CE4S now a MT3, Awaiting a VIVI and still collecting info on re-builds.
> 
> Awsome site members keep it up (  please)



Welcome @Rix. Enjoy the forum. Its a really great place! Well done on stopping stinkies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Vape SA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great forum and even better folk!
> 
> I'm Gordon
> 
> I'm a manager of an electronic access control company and the owner of Vape SA.
> 
> Got my first "cig-a-like" in 2008, 2 spare batteries and a 2 x 10ml bottles of juice for a whopping R 1500 bucks! Managed to quit for 48 days. Was also down to my last battery though that only lasted about 2 hours on a good day and fell off the wagon.
> 
> Got an ego kit again in towards the end of 2011, smoked a stinky on the 3rd day and almost thew up. Haven't touched one since.
> 
> Looking forward to spending some good times on the forum with all of you.




Welcome Gordon, so glad you finally introduced yourself! Fantastic to have another retailer on board. I look forward to interacting more over the coming months. 

All the best and enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members! Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Happy Vaping!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi new Vapers... Get ready for a roller coaster of a ride... You're going to love it here!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all the newbies  congrats on starting your journey to a healthier happier stinkie free life  most of all, just wanna say have fun!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poplap

Hi everyone, I feel so stupid now that I'm reading all your posts. Very overwhelming all the information. Something I should've read on before purchasing the first available evcig I could find. Well, now l am totally stuck with what seems like a no-name thing I'm too scared to use. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Hi @Poplap, welcome! Don't worry the experts will quickly tell you if your setup is safe to use  just start saving solong, cause once the gogga bites, there's no turning back hahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi @Poplap do not fear... Get it out, vape it and if it doesn't work for you to begin with then we can recommend some nice starter kits for you too purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poplap

Thanks Metal Liz. Kinda desperate to start using it though. Which conversation would be best for me to join do you think? I suppose spending money on these things is better than on the real thing. It's your health that's most important right? Thank you for the welcome. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

Mmm... well if you go to the newbies corner, that would be a good place to start, maybe load a pic on noob questions and see what the experts have to say about your setup  yup def better spending money on vaping than stinkies  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Poplap 
Hope you enjoy the forum - we have a really super place here.
All the best with your vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poplap

Thanks you all. Wow, it's really nice to get such warm welcome. Glad I joined. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Welcome and enjoy your stay @Poplap.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Poplap said:


> Hi everyone, I feel so stupid now that I'm reading all your posts. Very overwhelming all the information. Something I should've read on before purchasing the first available evcig I could find. Well, now l am totally stuck with what seems like a no-name thing I'm too scared to use.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Most welcome @Poplap (such a beautiful Afrikaans nickname). Take your time, browse around, then shoot with questions. The best place to start is the stickies in the Newbies Section. At the very top, just below the "Introduce yourself" thread, of where this link takes you to: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/new-ecig-users-corner/.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poplap

Still getting to know the site. Your help is much appreciated. Thank you very much. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Poplap said:


> Still getting to know the site. Your help is much appreciated. Thank you very much.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk



Hey Poplap, welcome 

Can you possible post a pic of your vape device? One of us will recognise it I am sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poplap

Hi, I finally figured out how to post a photo 




so, this is exactly what I got. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poplap

Oh did I mention how scared I am to use it after reading articles about them exploding etc. Sometimes I hate Google. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Hey @vapegerm, thanks for that intro. And a warm welcome from me. You have found the best place to receive encouragement and support on your journey.


----------



## Alex

Poplap said:


> Hi everyone, I feel so stupid now that I'm reading all your posts. Very overwhelming all the information. Something I should've read on before purchasing the first available evcig I could find. Well, now l am totally stuck with what seems like a no-name thing I'm too scared to use.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


. 

Hey bro, don't worry. Not very long ago I was in the same boat. But it's an exciting journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOBVAPER

Hello all!
I've been smoking eciggies for around a year now! It's been amazing!

Gone through the stages of ecigs and hope to find the perfect one soon!!

Ecigs for the win!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @NOOBVAPER

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NOOBVAPER

Alex said:


> Welcome to the forum @NOOBVAPER


Thank you!!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi and welcome @NOOBVAPER


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @NOOBVAPER 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome @NOOBVAPER - you are at the right place!
A year is a long time in vaping. Not many people can claim a year under their belt 
Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Poplap

So, could anyone take a look at my photo? It seems I know very little about these things. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

NOOBVAPER said:


> Hello all!
> I've been smoking eciggies for around a year now! It's been amazing!
> 
> Gone through the stages of ecigs and hope to find the perfect one soon!!
> 
> Ecigs for the win!!


Most welcome. May I be so bold as to ask why you have decided on the name "NOOBVAPER"? At a year of vaping you are one of the most experienced vapers on this forum. If you do feel to change it, just PM me and it can be arranged. Enjoy the forum and happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Poplap said:


> So, could anyone take a look at my photo? It seems I know very little about these things.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


I looked at it and do not have the foggiest - looks like a battery with an old style atomizer on top. Maybe someone else can help better.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Poplap, I don't know what that device is
Hard to tell from the photo - looks a bit like a cig-alike.
Are you asking how to use it?
Where did you buy it? 
How did they say you must refill it with the liquid?


----------



## crack2483

@Poplap, if money's tight I'd suggest approaching one of the resellers regarding a starter kit. Much like a @VapeKing starter kit or such. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poplap

Hi, I haven't a clue. Thank you Matthee. Silver, I'm currently in Taiwan and bought it at a night market yesterday. They don't speak English here, so it's a lost cause to try and ask. I know, I should've done research before purchasing. But I am stuck with it now and I 'd like to try it. But I'm not sure how it works. I charged it today, assembled all the parts and puffed on it. It seemed like it worked okay. Though I'm unsure of where and how to put the liquid in. Plus, I Googled it this afternoon and all I found were articles about how these things have blown up in people's faces.  So, of course, now I'm pretty scared to use it. If you want, I could try and take some more photos? 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poplap

Thanks crack2483, if I don't come right with this one I'll have to purchase a new one. Where's the best place? Perhaps online. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to the forum @NOOBVAPER  good to see al the new faces!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

@Poplap are you residing there? Local online shops are a good start. @VapeKing, @cvs, @Derick and a couple of others

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyZee

@Poplap That looks a bit like a clone of the Joyetech eroll. The best place to start would probably be to google online (& brick & mortar) stores close to where you are


----------



## Poplap

Thanks, I 'll keep that in mind. Yes, I 'll be staying here for the next 2 years. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poplap

Thanks Jimmy 
So, does this mean I can't use it at all? Is it unsafe for some reason?. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyZee

Poplap said:


> Thanks Jimmy
> So, does this mean I can't use it at all? Is it unsafe for some reason?.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk



I really couldn't give you a definite yes or no answer, but I wouldn't trust anything bought at a flea market. They're usually of a poorer quality than one of the brand names, but that doesn't necessarily mean it'll explode while charging or while you're using it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NOOBVAPER

Matthee said:


> Most welcome. May I be so bold as to ask why you have decided on the name "NOOBVAPER"? At a year of vaping you are one of the most experienced vapers on this forum. If you do feel to change it, just PM me and it can be arranged. Enjoy the forum and happy vaping.


Hello there!
Yes I know the name may be controversial!

But I feel like I have so much to learn!

I've used one device the entire time (twisp)
And I really feel like I am an amature!

Thank you! Maybe In a while I shall!

Thanks once again everyone!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

NOOBVAPER said:


> Hello there!
> Yes I know the name may be controversial!
> 
> But I feel like I have so much to learn!
> 
> I've used one device the entire time (twisp)
> And I really feel like I am an amature!
> 
> Thank you! Maybe In a while I shall!
> 
> Thanks once again everyone!


As long as you are ok, I am ok...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Poplap

Thanks Jimmy 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Poplap said:


> Thanks Jimmy
> So, does this mean I can't use it at all? Is it unsafe for some reason?.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Hi @Poplap you got me totally stumped as to what the particular ecig is. As others have said, it seems to be a clone of some type.

Yes there is always a need to be cautious of eliquid and batteries. Incidents can and do happen, almost always because the user has done something they were not supposed to, by being negligent or abusing the device or not following instructions.

Its been a while since I played with the old fashioned atomiser cartridges.




Here goes anyway! Check the numbers and follow along with the text.

1. This is the charger, with USB connection. Connect to white two pin plug or computer to charge the battery (5). 5 will screw in to other end of USB connection. On the other end of the USB plug is the little black dongle where the battery screws in. See 2. (circled in the pic) that is the charging light. When you start charging the light is usually red, when charging is complete it usually goes green. Yours may be a little different in terms of colours, but you will need to work this out. Don't leave these flea market devices charging unattended, that is typically when the accidents happen. I suggest staying close to the device to keep an eye on 2. changing colour.

3. Is the atomiser. Basically there is a small piece of wire inside that gets electricity and heats up the liquid and produces vapour when you inhale. What you are going to work out is how to load the liquid inside 3. Usually the end of 3 comes out (NOT where 4 is, on the otherside). When you get 3 open you will usually see what looks like a cotton wool type of wadding. You load about 5-10 drops of liquid onto that stuff, which will then feed the wire and produce vapour.

5. Is the battery, and screws into 4.

6. Is loosely known as a condom. It protects 3, and more importantly stops eliquid from spilling out the end of three and into your pocket. You remove the condom when you use the device.

These devices are known as cig-a-likes. They have an autoswitch built into the battery. When you have assembled 3 with 5, and there is liquid inside 3 then it should automatically turn on when you inhale through the device. There is a tiny microswitch in the battery which will be activated by suction from your mouth.

When you suck the battery turns on, and the liquid becomes vapour, which you inhale. Usually the end of 5 will have an LED light which lights up when you suck on it, so you know that it is working.

Your biggest challenge now is to ensure that you can get liquid inside 3, and unfortunately I don't know what to recommend, other than the one I used when I first started was reloaded by removing the cap at the end of 3.

As I said first, there is always danger with any battery device, but if you are careful then you will be fine. The flea market models of ecigs are known to be unreliable, and will likely break down fairly quickly (week, 2 weeks maybe) but that should be enough to indicate to you if you prefer vaping to smoking.

The really good news is that the bulk of vaping products are sourced from the east, and you should be able to get stuff shipped to you from www.fasttech.com with the minimum of time delay, and almost zero shipping cost.

I hope everything above makes sense. Welcome to the forum, I hope you will call it home soon

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Now, @Poplap, your next question should be: What to get from Fasttech? Here is a suggestion:

*Three Vision Spinner batteries*. Two with tanks with e-liquid on top so that you can always alternate what you are vaping. We have all found it is easier if you have at least 2 flavours to vape on. The third is so that you always have a charged unit on hand in case one of those in use goes flat. Find this as a packet deal for $34.37 here.
*Two Mini Protank 3 cleoromizers.* This is the best and latest on the market. Gives an awesome vape. Find them here at $6.92 each.
Two packets of *replacement coils* for your clearomiser. Here they are at $8.16 per 5 pack.
You need *e-liquid*. The Fasttech e-liquid is not recommended. Rather look for a vape shop or online store near you. They might even have the above-mentioned gear or similar.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## devdev

Nice proposals @Matthee, the price of those PT3s could bring me to tears!

We pay 3 times that and then some.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Perfect advice for the perfect starter kit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to all the new members that I've missed!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poplap

Devdev, for the trouble of typing all that information. It definitely helped. It seems more and more I bought a stupid device. Still though, I'm trying to figure out how to get the liquid in. I think mine works differently to most. The other end of 3 is hollow , with what looks like a thin metal -wire in it. The no 6 in the picture pushes into 3, and this is where I have to suck on. It looks to like the liquid I received, goes into no 6, as the one end of it opens up. But, I don't feel comfortable doing something I'm not sure of. 
Thanks again for the help and effort. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek

Poplap said:


> Devdev, for the trouble of typing all that information. It definitely helped. It seems more and more I bought a stupid device. Still though, I'm trying to figure out how to get the liquid in. I think mine works differently to most. The other end of 3 is hollow , with what looks like a thin metal -wire in it. The no 6 in the picture pushes into 3, and this is where I have to suck on. It looks to like the liquid I received, goes into no 6, as the one end of it opens up. But, I don't feel comfortable doing something I'm not sure of.
> Thanks again for the help and effort.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


That sounds like a very oldschool dripping atomizer then. If I am correct, you drip a few drops into the hollow end of 3, attach 6 to it and puff until those drops are gone, then drop in some more. You can drop through 6 if it's opening is big enough, but if you get juice on the side or lip, it may just end up in your mouth, not a nice taste, so I would suggest removing 6 before you drip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poplap

Matthee, I'll take your word for it. Thanks for the advice. So, if I purchase all of the above. I 'll have a complete unit? Except for the e -liquid. Great. I can't wait. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Poplap said:


> Matthee, I'll take your word for it. Thanks for the advice. So, if I purchase all of the above. I 'll have a complete unit? Except for the e -liquid. Great. I can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


You will have 2 complete units and a spare battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slow Blow

Hi all, I have been off the stinkie's since the beginning of December (+- 5 months), I was smoking 4 packs a day for about 40 years, my wife also quit at the same time she was smoking 2 packs a day, we bought the Twisp twin pack for R999.00 and have saved +- R20,000.00 since we stopped, we both have not once fell off the wagon.
I recon the first 3 days were the worst but by the end of the first week I have had no desire to smoke any tobacco product whatsoever.
P.S. For the first 3 days we chewed a bit of Sceletium plant to take the edge off the Tar withdrawal symptoms .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Slow Blow 
Congrats on getting off the stinkies! Wow, 4 packs a day for 40 years - that is a huge amount of stinkies!!
Well done on staying off and wishing you well for your vaping journey, which by the sounds of it is going extremely well.

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Slow Blow, that's quite a journey for you and your wife so far, congratulations.


----------



## devdev

Poplap said:


> Devdev, for the trouble of typing all that information. It definitely helped. It seems more and more I bought a stupid device. Still though, I'm trying to figure out how to get the liquid in. I think mine works differently to most. The other end of 3 is hollow , with what looks like a thin metal -wire in it. The no 6 in the picture pushes into 3, and this is where I have to suck on. It looks to like the liquid I received, goes into no 6, as the one end of it opens up. But, I don't feel comfortable doing something I'm not sure of.
> Thanks again for the help and effort.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk



I appreciate you are being cautious Poplap, but don't let that prevent you from trying your new toy! It was made to be used. I think you should put 2 drops of the liquid onto the wire inside 3, place 6 on, and then connect to the battery and take a drag. See what happens. Promise that nothing will happen to you.

eliquid is dangerous if ingested in large quantities, so getting a drop on your lips won't harm you, and the batteries have only been known to explode when they are charging, and because they have been abused before they are plugged in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Welcome @Slow Blow and congratulations on the 5 months achievement - I wish I'd new about the Sceletium plant solution when I stopped. Can you maybe enlighten us more on the Sceletium plant's working etc?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Congrats @Slow Blow and welcome to the best stink free forum. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Welcome Slow Blow!



johan said:


> Welcome @Slow Blow and congratulations on the 5 months achievement - I wish I'd new about the Sceletium plant solution when I stopped. Can you maybe enlighten us more on the Sceletium plant's working etc?



@johan Scelectium is a wild plant that herders in the desert having being chewing for years. It is alleged to have similar effects to dagga, although this is largely disputed by those who claim it has serotonin stimulating properties. Check out wikipedia here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sceletium_tortuosum

It is available in eliquid form. I cam across this stuff last year when I was helping a client with someone who was using herbal substances at his workplace. When confronted he wanted to know if he would be allowed to use this instead, because he could still pass a drug test if he had only been using this stuff. *SMH*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Thanks @devdev its totally new to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poplap

Thanks Devdev  I 'm using it as we speak. I put a few drops into 6, connected 3, and assembled with battery. And, TOOK A DRAG!  only a few. Am now putting it down. It 's getting warm. It seems to be working just fine. And tastes quite nice. I really want to quit smoking, but I love puffing on a sigarette too much. So, until I can afford my first proper device, this thing ' s just gonna have to work for me. Thank you again for assuring me that it's okay to use. Every positive comment I get, brings me closer to enjoying it. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Slow Blow

This link http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/143688170/Sceletium_Kanna_nicotine_free_E_cigarette_liquid.html

A friend of mine grows and makes this stuff, I have never tried it in a Vape but have chewed small amounts and it works.??


----------



## Thomas

Hi, Im Thomas... very new to eCig... about a week now with the Twisp....not one cigarette since... hopefully il keep it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome @Slow Blow, thats quite an achievement coming from 4 packs a day, congratulations. Hope you enjoy your stay, any questions, just ask away. *hey, did that just rhyme ?


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome @Thomas, congrats on quitting the stinkies. Your journey has just begun, enjoy the ride


----------



## Poplap

Do I have to unscrew the atomizer from the battery when I'm not using it? 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Poplap said:


> Do I have to unscrew the atomizer from the battery when I'm not using it?



Nope you don't have to @Poplap.


----------



## Poplap

Thank you. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Thomas said:


> Hi, Im Thomas... very new to eCig... about a week now with the Twisp....not one cigarette since... hopefully il keep it up


Most welcome. Browse around and shoot if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## devdev

@Poplap So glad to hear that you gave your device a try. Don't worry about the atomiser getting warm, it will always do that. You want the battery to be normal temperature at all times. A normal temperature battery is a happy battery - at least that is a general rule.

How was the vapour production of your device?


----------



## Poplap

Hi, yes. I'm vamping away  The vapour production? I guess it's alright, but it gets less though. Not sure if that's normal? I also think It'll take some vamping sessions for me to get use to it. It feels a bit tight in my chest after a few puffs. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Thomas - all the best with your vaping and well done for quitting the stinkies!
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## theturtle

Hello there. I started Vaping in February this year and loving it. Sooooo nice not to smell of cigarettes anymore. Got into DIY and had a bit of a battle getting the stuff I need but almost there. With all you well seasoned vapers out there, I am sure to be up in my own smoke soon. I will share all the interesting stuff I come across.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Die Kriek

Hi there Mr. Turtle, by DIY I suspect you mean liquids?


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @theturtle. Totally agree about the smell part.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

theturtle said:


> Hello there. I started Vaping in February this year and loving it. Sooooo nice not to smell of cigarettes anymore. Got into DIY and had a bit of a battle getting the stuff I need but almost there. With all you well seasoned vapers out there, I am sure to be up in my own smoke soon. I will share all the interesting stuff I come across.



Welcome Turtle! 100% on not stinking anymore! It rocks!


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome @theturtle, congrats for your 2 months stinkie free, any questions, ask away, hope you enjoy your stay  

Please share what you're mixing up there in your lab


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members, hope you enjoy your stay here!

Happy Vaping!


----------



## theturtle

Thanks for the welcome guys. Die Kriek, DIY liquids yes and started recoiling too. I am one of those handy types that enjoys fixing electronics and stuff myself. Read a couple of posts about recoiling and I did one and now the bug bit! I do have a question. Who has the best 36% unflavoured nicotine in SA. Seen about 5 of the retailers online that sell it here, but not sure which is the best. Have to share though that I found a place called Creative Flavours in Randburg who make incredible Flavours. Now to start making gourmet stuff right!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joey786

Evening peeps

Joey here, decided to take things to better level after my lightie broke my old ego

Thanks to jakes for the hook up

Just need batteries n a charger to get started

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow! 7 new members today! I think that's a new record! The tobacco companies must hate us right now!

On average a smoker spends around R25,000 a year (40 a day average) on stinkies alone! So the potential loss to big tobacco today alone is a whopping R175,000 per annum!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Hey from me @theturtle and @Joey786 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theturtle

hey


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

theturtle said:


> hey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Howdy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Joey786 said:


> Evening peeps
> 
> Joey here, decided to take things to better level after my lightie broke my old ego
> 
> Thanks to jakes for the hook up
> 
> Just need batteries n a charger to get started



Welcome Joey. All the best with your vaping!
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## johan

Welcome to all the new members


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome to all the new members. 

Charge your batteries, load the juice and make yourself at home


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.


----------



## Silver

Attention all new members and even some long-standing members

Pease put your *location* in your personal details. It will then show up in the details below your avatar picture next to each post.

It helps with various things like the taste box, vape meets, selling gear and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Just click on your name in the top right, select "personal details" and fill in the "location" field. No need for exact locations, a city is fine. 

Thank you

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## RozierQ

Hey whatsup guys xD


----------



## devdev

Welcome to all the Newbie vapers


----------



## Alex

Not much @RozierQ , just having a good vape with some premium espresso here.??


----------



## Silver

Welcome @RozierQ 
All fine here - vaping away 
Whatsup on your side?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to all the newbies I have missed  been a very busty weekend

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


> Welcome to all the newbies I have missed  been a very busty weekend



"busty" or "busy" ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev

Stroodlepuff said:


> Welcome to all the newbies I have missed  been a very *busty* weekend



Huh? Freudian slip of note!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

bwahahahaha busy  the T is too close to the Y


----------



## Die Kriek

I'd love a busty week


----------



## Rex_Bael

Die Kriek said:


> I'd love a busty week



@Die Kriek, the combo of that sentence and smiley just strikes me as fundamentally wrong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Lol @Rex_Bael. Does this seem wrong 8====D

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael

@devdev, out of proportion and possibly in poor taste, yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Rex_Bael said:


> @devdev, out of proportion and possibly in poor taste, yes



Proportion or context? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pravs

Hey guys,how you all doing?


----------



## johan

Welcome to an awesome forum @Pravs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pravs

Thanks Johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Pravs 
Tell us about yourself and how you got into vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Hi everyone! Have a great stay and ask away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members. Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Happy Vaping!


----------



## Pravs

Hi guys,thanks for the welcome 
Been on cigarettes for a very long time and decided to quit but it is not easy so took to vaping. Been 2 months and going strong so far. Actually enjoying the experience a lot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Pravs said:


> Hi guys,thanks for the welcome
> Been on cigarettes for a very long time and decided to quit but it is not easy so took to vaping. Been 2 months and going strong so far. Actually enjoying the experience a lot


I see your country flag says you are in the USA, but you show your location as Durban?


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @Pravs! Congrats on making the healthier life choice and swopping over from stinkies!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Pravs hope you enjoy your stay here.

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> I see your country flag says you are in the USA, but you show your location as Durban?



Flag now showing SA... It's these Proxy boys methinks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Flag now showing SA... It's these Proxy boys methinks!


Yip, probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mix

Hi Everybody

I am new to vaping, bought a Twisp Clearo a few weeks ago but I still smoke 5 cigarettes a day. It seems the hit is just not enough! 
I searched for mods I can do to the clearo and found this website. I am utterly overwhelmed and do not know where to begin! I get the feeling that there are bigger, better and badder ecigs out there, with more smoke and a decent throat hit. Can somebody please point me in the right direction?

Thanks for having me here.

mix

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Welcome @mix , just hang on the fundies will reply very soon.


----------



## Andre

Most welcome @mix. Down to 5 stinkies a day is a good start. See if this post help you: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-56#post-39420.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @mix many experienced guys here to help you out. Also just browse the nooby corner, plenty of similar threads with plenty of suggestions and info.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @mix hope you enjoy your stay here.

Happy Vaping!


----------



## mix

Thank you all

Looking forward to that throat hit!


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Pravs ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear

Hello and welcome to all the newbies joining this forum, you are going to have a great time and learn a lot here. And congratulations to all for getting off the stinkies, best move you could make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

mix said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Looking forward to that throat hit!



Welcome @mix, well done on cutting down on the real analogs. That is a brilliant thing you are doing. Takes some people longer to quit analogs altogether, others do it in days.

I also started on Twisp and was on it for about two months before I got different equipment. I found that while the flavour was good, the throat hit on the Twisp (with Twisp liquids) was too low for me too. I was seeking a stronger hit.

As you said, its a big topic and there is quite a choice, so i can understand the overwhelming feeling.

The throat hit you are seeking has to do with several factors.

Firstly, the juice. Higher nic content juices and higher PG content give more throat hit. Also, menthol flavours tend to boost the throat hit a bit. Here you need to experiment with several juices to see what you like.

Then, the equipment. There are many other standard clearomisers along similar lines to the Twisp. I have found that with their standard coils, the ones ive tried have fairly similar performance, vape wise to the Twisp. You can get better performance if you build your own coils. I do that on my mini Protank 2 and it gives a much improved performance.

Then you get the rebuilables. Drippers and tanks. On them you can basically configure the coil and position it to suit your needs. They also run typically at much higher power. But there is quite a learning curve to this. I have a iGO-L dripper with a well set up coil and with the right juice it delivers a really strong throat hit, way more than analog cigs.

All the best for your journey and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all the newbies  Hope you have lots of fun here with us and enjoy your vaping journey as well as all the interesting stuff to learn on here


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

Hi everyone I am new here hope to learn a lot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Welcome @Sonja van Rooyen - you're at the right place; one magnificent forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev

Well it


Sonja van Rooyen said:


> Hi everyone I am new here hope to learn a lot


Welcome Sonja 

Have you got any vape gear yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sonja van Rooyen said:


> Hi everyone I am new here hope to learn a lot



You will learn a ton here Sonja!And if anyone isn't helpful (which is highly unlikely because we have an awesome bunch of helpful humans online here) just tell me and they get a fine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pravs

Welcome @Sonja van Rooyen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

devdev said:


> Well it
> 
> Welcome Sonja
> 
> Have you got any vape gear yet?


 ye I do been vaping full time since 14 march


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

Rob Fisher said:


> You will learn a ton here Sonja!And if anyone isn't helpful (which is highly unlikely because we have an awesome bunch of helpful humans online here) just tell me and they get a fine!


 sure thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Sonja van Rooyen, hope you enjoy your stay here.

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Howdy @Sonja van Rooyen , enjoy this place you will.


----------



## crack2483

Hello and welcome @Sonja van Rooyen. I'm sure you'll enjoy it here.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan Bike

Hi there,
I am new to this forum and new to the E-Smoke community. I am 58 years old an lives in the Vaal triangle.
I smoked up to 40 cigarettes a day. In January I experienced problems with my hart and had to undergo hart surgery. I realized that smoking was a problem and needed to stop. I have tried a few times in the past to stop smoking and used pills and various other products with no results. I came to a stage where I decided that quit smoking is not for me and have to made peace with it.

After the surgery I realized that I need to try again but that it would not be possible without help. I mean I have already tried every thing but with no results. Then I remembered I read somewhere about the E cigarette device and started Google. The firs site that I explored was Twisp and after reading about the product and check out the reviews I and mamma decided to try it out. I found a locale store and bought the twin pack.

From the fist puff I was quit happy with it. It came along with the Tobacco flavored oil. Afterwards I tried the Toasted and Rebel from the signature range as well as the same flavors from the homeopathic range but was not happy with the homeopathic taste. So I stuck to the others.

I paid R1200 rand for the kit and the oil retail for R180 a bottle. It is expensive but compared to my cigarette bill this is cheap.

I bought this product to quit smoking but I enjoy it so much that I wonder if this is not going to be just another bad habit. I googled for some medical assistance but can not find any articles with clear tests done with this product. I mean after all it contains nicotine! I also struggle with slime.

What is the dangers of this product in the long term. In the mean time I am enjoying my Twisp and love the idea that I can use it any and everywhere.

Smoking greetings. 
Jannie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Good morning and welcome @Jan Bike. Well done on switching to the vape side. There are many experienced guys here who can answer questions and just be a world of help on your new journey. I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay here. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Jan Bike I hope you enjoy your stay here.

Happy Vaping!


----------



## Silver

Sonja van Rooyen said:


> ye I do been vaping full time since 14 march



Welcome @Sonja van Rooyen
Congrats on your switch to vaping - you are doing a great thing!
Enjoy the forum, its a great place!

I assume you were converted to vaping by @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Good morning all and welcome to @Sonja van Rooyen and @Jan Bike  congrats on making the switch to vaping! Enjoy the journey!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Jan Bike said:


> Hi there,
> I am new to this forum and new to the E-Smoke community. I am 58 years old an lives in the Vaal triangle.
> I smoked up to 40 cigarettes a day. In January I experienced problems with my hart and had to undergo hart surgery. I realized that smoking was a problem and needed to stop. I have tried a few times in the past to stop smoking and used pills and various other products with no results. I came to a stage where I decided that quit smoking is not for me and have to made peace with it.
> 
> After the surgery I realized that I need to try again but that it would not be possible without help. I mean I have already tried every thing but with no results. Then I remembered I read somewhere about the E cigarette device and started Google. The firs site that I explored was Twisp and after reading about the product and check out the reviews I and mamma decided to try it out. I found a locale store and bought the twin pack.
> 
> From the fist puff I was quit happy with it. It came along with the Tobacco flavored oil. Afterwards I tried the Toasted and Rebel from the signature range as well as the same flavors from the homeopathic range but was not happy with the homeopathic taste. So I stuck to the others.
> 
> I paid R1200 rand for the kit and the oil retail for R180 a bottle. It is expensive but compared to my cigarette bill this is cheap.
> 
> I bought this product to quit smoking but I enjoy it so much that I wonder if this is not going to be just another bad habit. I googled for some medical assistance but can not find any articles with clear tests done with this product. I mean after all it contains nicotine! I also struggle with slime.
> 
> What is the dangers of this product in the long term. In the mean time I am enjoying my Twisp and love the idea that I can use it any and everywhere.
> 
> Smoking greetings.
> Jannie.




Welcome to the forum @Jan Bike and thanks for your detailed intro.

Firstly, sorry to hear about your heart problem and well done on stopping the smoking! That is a great thing indeed.

I also started on Twisp and it got me off smoking. Their flavours are good and it did a great job. But I agree, their juices are expensive. 

As for your question about the health risks of ecigs, remember that it's not the nicotine that leads to most smoking related illnesses, it's all the other chemicals and tar in the cigarettes. So while the vaping juices you are vaping do have nicotine in them, they don't have all the other carcinogenic chemicals or the tar. 

Several international doctors and scientists have said that vaping should be at least a hundred times safer than smoking. Have a look at what Dr Farsalinos says on http://www.ecigarette-research.com. So yes, its not 100% safe and no-one really knows the longer term effects because it's still quite new, but most studies currently point toward it being much, much safer.

However, with your heart condition, if I were you I would discuss the intake of nicotine with your doctor and see what he/she says. *Nicotine does raise the heart rate and the blood pressure, which may not be good for you.* However, if you cannot stop and its a choice of vaping versus smoking, your doctor may advise you rather to vape but keep the nicotine intake low. The good thing is that this can be done with vaping. You can mix the Homeopathic (zero nicotine) with the Regular strength to reduce the dosage of nicotine. So if it were a choice of low nicotine vaping or smoking, I am pretty sure low nicotine vaping is much, much better. But really, you should discuss this with your medical specialists. You don't want to be doing more harm than is necessary.

Otherwise, welcome again. This forum is a great place. 

Wishing you all the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## johan

Welcome @Jan Bike - quite a few members here from the Vaal Triangle - I'd rather have a healthy "bad" habit than going back to the stinkies. In no time you will start to feel the benefits, and never look back.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Jan Bike, all the best on your vaping journey. I'm sure you will begin to enjoy it more than smoking, and you're at the right place to receive the best advice on the subject.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to @Jan Bike and @Sonja van Rooyen glad you joined us  Does that make @Jan Bike the 500th member?


----------



## johan

I'm also curious who was no. 500


----------



## Die Kriek

Stroodlepuff said:


> Welcome to @Jan Bike and @Sonja van Rooyen glad you joined us  Does that make @Jan Bike the 500th member?


Not sure, according to frontpage info, @Dv8 was 500, but I am 100% certain he/she was 499, so somewhere something went wrong. @Gizmo?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

it was on 499 members when the guy below him on the new members list was there so its either him or the guy below him - the counter does take time to update sometimes I think :/ I dunno lol maybe @Gizmo or one of the other admins can verify for us

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Just checked again, and the numbers now seem to line up. IF it is correct, @Jan Bike is indeed Number 500

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

[Qknow rob and when I saw he did it I knew I could toTE="Silver, post: 42742, member: 64"]Welcome @Sonja van Rooyen
Congrats on your switch to vaping - you are doing a great thing!
Enjoy the forum, its a great place!

I assume you were converted to vaping by @Rob Fisher ?[/QUOTE]
I kn


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @mix, @Sonja van Rooyen, and @Jan Bike. You are gona enjoy this forum


----------



## ET

welcome all


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Jack, you came to the right forum...

All the info you'l need with lots of fun and good company

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to the forum @Jack, well done on starting your vaping journey! I think a lot of people start on Twisp (me included) because it's the most well known to us newbies when wanting to make the switch from stinkies  As your journey continues you will most definitely want to upgrade to better gear, but if the twisp is keeping you happy and away from those dreaded stinkies, then have fun with it  Also, in my experience, don't be afraid to try out all the different flavours, it's great to experiment! Rock on dude!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome aboard @Jan Bike and congrats on being our 500th member! I have to agree on everything @Silver said!

I'm also an old baalie from way back and used to smoke 40-60 stinkies a day for 42 years! Changing to vaping has been a life changing event and I haven't looked back since! I'[m in the process of reducing my nicotine intake by slowly reducing the concentration over time... started on 18mg and quickly changed to 12mg which I used for some time... recently reduced to 9mg and some 6mg juice was delivered today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Jack said:


> I'm Jack. I'm trying to vaporise myself. Don't know if I have the right equipment tho.
> I'm in Jozi and very very new to this. Please be gentle. Hehehe.
> I use a Twisp at the moment.



Welcome @Jack 
All the best for trying to vaporise yourself! Never heard it put that way - but it sounds cool
Nothing wrong with Twisp. I started on it too and it got me off smoking. You can read my views on Twisp here
Enjoy the forum - it's a great place


----------



## johan

Welcome @Jack , before you know it, you'll spend more time on this forum than on Google.


----------



## phanatik

Hi All Phanatik here from CPT

I'm new to vaping and have had terrible experiences up till now. I really don't know where to start with all the different tanks, clearo's, carto's mod this mod that!!!

I just want a quality ecog that will give me lots of flavour and lots of smoke, like a mini-hubbly, lol.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Welcome @phanatik , just hang on! the fundies will be with you in a couple of minutes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome @phanatik, like just discussed i'm sure someone on here will be able to give you help you require  I'm sure you will soon find the right equipment and start your happy vaping journey! So horrible that you had to start off with such a bad experience and good on you for wanting to continue on the vaping path after all that


----------



## phanatik

well, i started to hate the smell of the stinkies on my hands, clothes and breath...


----------



## johan

phanatik said:


> well, i started to hate the smell of the stinkies on my hands, clothes and breath...



Thats a good sign - where are you situated in SA, this will help other members to advise you more properly?


----------



## phanatik

I'm in Cape Town... and feeling really overwhelmed... there are names and brands of devices that i've never heard of or seen...


----------



## Metal Liz

it's natural to feel a bit overwhelmed haha, but i promise before long you'll feel like an expert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

phanatik said:


> I'm in Cape Town... and feeling really overwhelmed... there are names and brands of devices that i've never heard of or seen...


Believe me I know!! Spend some time hanging around the forums, play on the retailer websites, and if ever in doubt, ask away! We have plenty pro's that can help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Lot of Cape Town members here on the forum @phanatik , and also some good suppliers as well.


----------



## Silver

Welcome @phanatik 
Firstly, congrats on making a start - even though it was not a good one - you are onto it - and onto something good.

The choice of first time equipment is debatable - but you need something that is reliable and gives a decent vape. You definitely need 2 devices. (Two atomisers and two batteries). So you can have two flavours running and so you can have a backup if one fails or runs out of battery charge. And you need enough budget to try several juices to see what you like.

There are several options to choose from. Instead of recommending a particular make and model, I can tell you what I found to be a great combination. My Vision Spinner 1300 mah battery and the Kangertech mini Protank 2. I have two of these and five months on, they are still working very well. I'd suggest you get something along these lines...

All the best for your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phanatik

I was first told that the eGO CE5 is the way to go, then someone told me to get a Kangertech stuff.... but they have all these different tanks and stuff...


----------



## johan

@phanatik may I suggest you make contact with some of the local Cape Town senior members and let them show you what are available and advise you on the right equipment etc.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Silver is 100% on the money! Vision Spinner 1300 mah battery and the Kangertech mini Protank 2. No question the best place to start despite what any shop keeper tells you!

If the shop or online shop you are going to buy from has the Protank Mini 3 then even better!


----------



## johan

Jack said:


> But I'm in JHB.



Apologies, meant for @phanatik - just know edited it.


----------



## Genosmate

Hi Everyone
Been off the cigarettes for about a year now,started vaping with a cig-a-like and went from there.
Great site and very informative,I especially like the stuff about the REO's.Been reading for about 4 weeks and I'm ordering one later.Do have have to register over there as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

No problem @Jack , I was at fault


----------



## johan

Welcome @Genosmate , keep watching the local Reo thread - a group buy will come up again soon.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Great site and very informative,I especially like the stuff about the REO's.Been reading for about 4 weeks and I'm ordering one later.Do have have to register over there as well?



You don't have to but there are a couple of REO forums you may want to join on ECF for research... However there are number of REO experts right here on ecigissa that will give you all the advise you could ever need without having to read a bazillion messages first. @Matthee is my guru REO man that has guided me on my road to Vaping Nirvana! And there are a few other REO experts (won't name them all) here that will always be on hand to help!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Jack said:


> I bought some 36mg VG? Juice and tried it in the Twisp and it tasted like nothing. I look like Lethabo power station when I exhale and I need to lie down after every third draw. I sweat a lot when I smoke this juice.
> Please help.



Hahaha I think that is called doing a "Silver" and I think @Silver is the perfect person to tell you all about that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Yip @Jack , @annemarievdh is correct - nicotine overdose, get yourself ejuice with lower nic content like 18mg, you might vape more but will not suffer from a "Silver"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Jack said:


> I have to stop my car every now and then and lie on the back seat.



You need some lower mg nic juice.


----------



## Gazzacpt

@Jack thats meant for diy mixing 36mg unflavoured 100%vg is what i use as a nic base for my diy juice. Vaping that is brave. Get some 18mg or 12mg juice.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> You don't have to but there are a couple of REO forums you may want to join on ECF for research... However there are number of REO experts right here on ecigissa that will give you all the advise you could ever need without having to read a bazillion messages first. @Matthee is my guru REO man that has guided me on my road to Vaping Nirvana! And there are a few other REO experts (won't name them all) here that will always be on hand to help!



Thanks for the welcome and the advice,I've read a little on the ECF forum and I agree its easier to follow here,in fact I'll be following your advice and some others when I order my Reo and the spares.


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members. Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Happy Vaping!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to @Genosmate , @phanatik , @wazarmoto , @Jack and any other new members I may have missed  Hope you find your stay useful and informative


----------



## Andre

phanatik said:


> I was first told that the eGO CE5 is the way to go, then someone told me to get a Kangertech stuff.... but they have all these different tanks and stuff...


Most welcome - read this post and see if that helps. If not, start a new thread in this forum with all your questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Hi Everyone
> Been off the cigarettes for about a year now,started vaping with a cig-a-like and went from there.
> Great site and very informative,I especially like the stuff about the REO's.Been reading for about 4 weeks and I'm ordering one later.Do have have to register over there as well?


No need to register over there, we just do it to help keep track and for fun. I will register you there once you have your Reo. If you have any questions, please ask them in the Reoville forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> Hi Everyone
> Been off the cigarettes for about a year now,started vaping with a cig-a-like and went from there.
> Great site and very informative,I especially like the stuff about the REO's.Been reading for about 4 weeks and I'm ordering one later.Do have have to register over there as well?



Welcome @Genosmate - well done for being off cigs for so long.
Enjoy the forum - it is a great place!


----------



## Silver

Jack said:


> Thanks for the welcome. @Silver I like your sarcasm. What will my next step be? Must I get a bigger e-cigarette?



Hi @Jack

From what you described with the 36mg juice I am sure you can appreciate that the juice plays a big role in the whole thing - even on a small device. What device are you using now?


----------



## Dv8

Hey guys and gals my Alwie Dollie, i been vaping for almost a year now and finally joined a forum I am 26 years old and reside in Rondebosch East. 

I just recently also joined a group of a vaping enthusiast as well, getting into more of the world if vaping abroad. 

Saturday I will be getting my first DIY e juice kit wish me luck. 

I hope I will have some useful input on this forum and learn new things while keeping up to date with the latest newest trending vaping world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome all! If you ever had a question of where to find the best vaping community, you have stumbled upon the right place! Plenty of experts to answer all your questions and lend a helping hand on your vaping journey! Enjoy the ride 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Dv8 said:


> Hey guys and gals my Alwie Dollie, i been vaping for almost a year now and finally joined a forum I am 26 years old and reside in Rondebosch East.
> 
> I just recently also joined a group of a vaping enthusiast as well, getting into more of the world if vaping abroad.
> 
> Saturday I will be getting my first DIY e juice kit wish me luck.
> 
> I hope I will have some useful input on this forum and learn new things while keeping up to date with the latest newest trending vaping world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @Dv8 - hope you enjoy the forum - its a great place!
Let us know what you manage to mix up when you get your DIY kit.


----------



## Dv8

Silver said:


> Welcome @Dv8 - hope you enjoy the forum - its a great place!
> Let us know what you manage to mix up when you get your DIY kit.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dv8

Silver said:


> Welcome @Dv8 - hope you enjoy the forum - its a great place!
> Let us know what you manage to mix up when you get your DIY kit.




Oooops still getting the hang of this app...

I will keep you guys posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mix

@Silver

Thanks for you response. Still overwhelmed but have contacted an online vaping shop and hopefully they will come back to me with a suitable package.


----------



## Silver

No prob

When the online shop makes their suggestion, feel free to post it on the Newbies section (this section of the forum) as a new thread. Then people on the forum can comment and check if its any good.

It may help you alot...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Welcome @Dv8 .... going to love it here dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to you all


----------



## sunneyboy

Howdy All 

Newbie here. I have been smoking for the past 15 years. Prefab cigs for the first ten and then I started rolling my own. 

I bought a twisp clearo two weeks ago and have been doubling on that and my roll ups but as of yesterday I havent had an "analogue" and I must say it has been fairly painless if not an absolute pleasure. I can see myself being influenced by this forum and spending way more cash than I should on gear. Oh well. Here we go. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @sunneyboy hope you enjoy your stay here.

Happy Vaping!


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha good morning @sunneyboy and welcome to the forum!  Well done on making the switch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Welcom @sunneyboy ! Enjoy the stay and ask anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Hi to all the new members I missed yesterday. Have an awesome stay here! Welcome to the family!


----------



## johan

Welcome @sunneyboy and wish you all the best with your progress.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jimbo

Welcome all new members. @Jan Bike i'm from Vereeniging so give me a shout if you need help


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Hiya peeps. Wazarmoto here. Long time member at www.sagamer.co.za and been a vape smoker since they brought over the old cartomizer carts from china back in the day. Recently got back into vaping after getting tired of smoking. Bought a few kits from www.vapemob.co.za and are quite happy with them. Have two evo dual voltage batteries with an i30 tank, shooter tank and a titan TSC tank. fav flavs are cherry bomb, coffee, dark choc, ecto and energy drink.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Welcome back to vapeland @wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @wazarmoto hope you enjoy your stay here.

Happy Vaping!


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to the forum @wazarmoto, hope you'll love it here as much as we do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Is this Mr @wazarmoto from sa gamer? Welcome welcome.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

sunneyboy said:


> Howdy All
> 
> Newbie here. I have been smoking for the past 15 years. Prefab cigs for the first ten and then I started rolling my own.
> 
> I bought a twisp clearo two weeks ago and have been doubling on that and my roll ups but as of yesterday I havent had an "analogue" and I must say it has been fairly painless if not an absolute pleasure. I can see myself being influenced by this forum and spending way more cash than I should on gear. Oh well. Here we go.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Most welcome. Browse around. Shoot if you have questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Ollypop

Konichiwa!!

My name is Olly, I'm a retail zombie by day and an actual zombie by night.
I like long walks on the beach, ice-cream, fried chicken and funny people.

I've gotten tired of the stinkies!! I want out. Been browsing this forum and I decided to join in. Hoping to start vaping next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @Ollypop , you've definitely come to the right place! I'm sure the experts will have some great advice for you on how to start your vaping journey off  Hope you'll have loads of fun here with us

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Welcome @Ollypop - you're at the right place, bunch of very funny people here, and some others well, very humorous.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollypop

Metal Liz said:


> Welcome @Ollypop , you've definitely come to the right place! I'm sure the experts will have some great advice for you on how to start your vaping journey off  Hope you'll have loads of fun here with us





johan said:


> Welcome @Ollypop - you're at the right place, bunch of very funny people here, and some others well, very humorous.



Thanks for the warm welcome guys!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Ollypop said:


> Konichiwa!!
> 
> My name is Olly, I'm a retail zombie by day and an actual zombie by night.
> I like long walks on the beach, ice-cream, fried chicken and funny people.
> 
> I've gotten tired of the stinkies!! I want out. Been browsing this forum and I decided to join in. Hoping to start vaping next week.


Good afternoon to you too. Browse around, then shoot with any questions. Good luck on your intended vaping journey.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome ollypop 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollypop

Matthee said:


> Good afternoon to you too. Browse around, then shoot with any questions. Good luck on your intended vaping journey.





Stroodlepuff said:


> Welcome ollypop
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Thank you very much!! Everyone seems so friendly!

Best. Forum. Ever!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ollypop said:


> Thank you very much!! Everyone seems so friendly!
> 
> Best. Forum. Ever!!



Best bunch of people you will ever meet! Vapers are awesome!!!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Ollypop said:


> Thank you very much!! Everyone seems so friendly!
> 
> Best. Forum. Ever!!


Wait until you start vaping and post questions and boggerops one after the other, the responses are out of this world! Friendly, funny and so helpful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Ollypop hope you enjoy your stay here. 

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Welcome @Ollypop

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @sunneyboy and @wazarmoto and @Ollypop ??

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto

crack2483 said:


> Is this Mr @wazarmoto from sa gamer? Welcome welcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Same one. :wub:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lize

Hi. Lize here. Im a tax consultant in pretoria. Have been off cigs for almost 2 months. Absolutely love vaping and love new flavours to vape, enjoying working through all the retailers juices.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lize said:


> Hi. Lize here. Im a tax consultant in pretoria. Have been off cigs for almost 2 months. Absolutely love vaping and love new flavours to vape, enjoying working through all the retailers juices.



And a very warm welcome Lize! Congrats on the 2 months mark!


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Lize, you came to the right place


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Lize 

Congrats on the 2 month mark.

hope you enjoy your stay here.

Happy Vaping!


----------



## Lize

Thanks guys. Really loving the vaping ? only problem is that its become a bit of an obsession. I just want to buy and try everything. Really love the vm juices and the vm legend monroe. Bought about 400ml in juices in my first month. Gonna give the diy mixing a go this month.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lize

And I Absolutely love the forum.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lize said:


> Thanks guys. Really loving the vaping ? only problem is that its become a bit of an obsession.



That's the main problem with Vaping and 98% of us suffer from the very same obsession!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Lize 
You are doing a great thing. 
The extra cost in my view is worth every cent, considering the health benefits and the way I feel. 
I also agree with you 100% that its so much fun trying out new juices. 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollypop

Lize said:


> Hi. Lize here. Im a tax consultant in pretoria. Have been off cigs for almost 2 months. Absolutely love vaping and love new flavours to vape, enjoying working through all the retailers juices.



Hey Lize! 

I've only joined here a couple days ago and can tell you there are a bunch of awesome people here.  

You're gonna love it. 

Sent from my C6502 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Welcome @Lize - well obsession is part of the vaping package, no problem with that.


----------



## Alex

Warm welcome from me @Lize, you are gonna love it here.


----------



## Arohan

Hi All,

I am Arohan, I've been vamping for the past 3 years and officially of cigs for the past few months, actually of nicotine... I am from Durban. Found this forum and couldn't stop reading.

Awesome stuff people!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Welcome @Arohan , seems like the Natal membership is growing.


----------



## Andre

Most welcome, @Arohan. And congrats - wow 3 years, that is fantastic. How long did it take you to go of the nic? What gear are you using currently? Happy vaping.


----------



## Alex

Howdy @Arohan, I find this forum slightly addictive.


----------



## Ollypop

Arohan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Arohan, I've been vamping for the past 3 years and officially of cigs for the past few months, actually of nicotine... I am from Durban. Found this forum and couldn't stop reading.
> 
> Awesome stuff people!!



Woo Hoo!

Welcome @Arohan


----------



## Die Kriek

Welcome @Arohan and congrats on getting of those nasty stinkies! Now be prepared to give up all your free time! Yes, this forum is that amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Arohan, 3 years is an amazing accomplishment.

Happy Vaping!


----------



## crack2483

Welcome all new guys. Enjoy the stay.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the Forum @Arohan, and congratulations on quieting stinkies!!


----------



## PuffingCrow

Hi everybodys,

My name is Cedric, I am IT manager at retail company, I have been on the stinky s for about 20 years now, last ten years about pack and half on bad day,

I have tried ecigs, before the one that looks like cigarettes, but not much happiness there,

I was so happy to come across the ecigssa forum, I have been reading the forums and WOW, I am so exited about it all, I have ordered some toys and am so hopping to get off the stinking s in time (No promises). I have this voice in my head that is telling me to stop.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @PuffingCrow who's name is Cedric. (I'm sure that comes from my childhood somewhere) plenty of "toys" and good advice around here to help you stop the stinkies. Enjoy your stay.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Welcome Cedric (@PuffingCrow) and wise decision to stop - wish you all the best with your progress


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome newbies

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek

Welcome @PuffingCrow. You'll be surprised how easy it is with your new toys! I have not touched a single stinky since I took my first vape, some people take a bit of time to ween off though, point is to get off, and you've already taken the first and biggest step


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @PuffingCrow, you will be of those horrible stinky's in no time whit het help from the forumnites around here.


----------



## Andre

PuffingCrow said:


> Hi everybodys,
> 
> My name is Cedric, I am IT manager at retail company, I have been on the stinky s for about 20 years now, last ten years about pack and half on bad day,
> 
> I have tried ecigs, before the one that looks like cigarettes, but not much happiness there,
> 
> I was so happy to come across the ecigssa forum, I have been reading the forums and WOW, I am so exited about it all, I have ordered some toys and am so hopping to get off the stinking s in time (No promises). I have this voice in my head that is telling me to stop.


Most welcome, Cedric. Way to go. Do not be too hard on yourself in the beginning, many of us just scaled down for a start. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arohan

Matthee said:


> Most welcome, @Arohan. And congrats - wow 3 years, that is fantastic. How long did it take you to go of the nic? What gear are you using currently? Happy vaping.


I've been using ego range for over a year now and recently got my hands on a Krager pro tank 3 glassomiser so i have been experimenting with that. I haven't found any good retailers in natal so have getting my toys online for myself and a few mates.


----------



## Andre

Arohan said:


> I've been using ego range for over a year now and recently got my hands on a Krager pro tank 3 glassomiser so i have been experimenting with that. I haven't found any good retailers in natal so have getting my toys online for myself and a few mates.


Yeah, online is but the way for most of us. Check out our registered resellers on the Home page. Happy vaping.


----------



## ET

Arohan said:


> I've been using ego range for over a year now and recently got my hands on a Krager pro tank 3 glassomiser so i have been experimenting with that. I haven't found any good retailers in natal so have getting my toys online for myself and a few mates.



even us other kzn'ers order online. it's where the goodies are. 
go add your general locations here, kzn doesnt have enough dots
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/where-are-you-located.957/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PuffingCrow

Thanks guys and girl, thanks for al the welcomes and support, should have my vapes her on wensday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PuffingCrow said:


> Thanks guys and girl, thanks for al the welcomes and support, should have my vapes her on wensday.


Great. And do show us here when you get the goodies please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the best forum ever puffing crow. Hope you can kick that filthy habit and move onto vaping! We all here rooting for you

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Hey @PuffingCrow, you must obey the voice in your head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arohan

denizenx said:


> even us other kzn'ers order online. it's where the goodies are.
> go add your general locations here, kzn doesnt have enough dots
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/where-are-you-located.957/



Already done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

SubOhm Vaper is based in KZN, Richards Bay. If all goes we'll have a retail location here in no time. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Arohan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Arohan, I've been vamping for the past 3 years and officially of cigs for the past few months, actually of nicotine... I am from Durban. Found this forum and couldn't stop reading.
> 
> Awesome stuff people!!



Welcome @Arohan - "vamping" is a great way of putting it - LOL
Congrats, enjoy the forum
We have a special place here...
All the best with your vaping


----------



## Silver

PuffingCrow said:


> Hi everybodys,
> 
> My name is Cedric, I am IT manager at retail company, I have been on the stinky s for about 20 years now, last ten years about pack and half on bad day,
> 
> I have tried ecigs, before the one that looks like cigarettes, but not much happiness there,
> 
> I was so happy to come across the ecigssa forum, I have been reading the forums and WOW, I am so exited about it all, I have ordered some toys and am so hopping to get off the stinking s in time (No promises). I have this voice in my head that is telling me to stop.




Welcome @PuffingCrow - cool name

Wishing you all the best with your vaping - you are considering a great thing (stopping the stinkies)!

I also tried those cig-alikes a few years ago but it hardly worked. Mind you, the fairly recent ones (like GreenSmoke) are not too bad. But don't worry, there is a whole range of gear out there that is much, much better.

Take it slow and enjoy the journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RevnLucky7 said:


> SubOhm Vaper is based in KZN, Richards Bay. If all goes we'll have a retail location here in no time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Is it Vapor or Vaper?


----------



## RevnLucky7

It's Vapor. Think Swiftkey automatically changed that. Maybe I typed it wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

Hello Everyone. Rob's the name been at this Vapeing thing for a few days. Thanks to Mr Fishy for the support and directing me here. If all goes well I suppose I will be another one of his converts. wasn't my intention to cut stinkies completely but have had 5 in the past 4 days. Thats a lot less than 30 - 40 a day. I am looking forward to the journey.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Robert Howes that's grait news. Good luck on your vaping journey. And brace yourself for all the fun and Intel you will get from this amazing forum.


----------



## Andre

Robert Howes said:


> Hello Everyone. Rob's the name been at this Vapeing thing for a few days. Thanks to Mr Fishy for the support and directing me here. If all goes well I suppose I will be another one of his converts. wasn't my intention to cut stinkies completely but have had 5 in the past 4 days. Thats a lot less than 30 - 40 a day. I am looking forward to the journey.


Most welcome to the forum, Rob. Yes, my story too - never intended to stop smoking when I started vaping, but around day 5 I suddenly noticed I only had 1 stinky - and that was it - from 80 a day mind you. Feel free to browse around and shoot if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Metal Liz

Warmest welcomes to all the new forum members, i'm sure you will all love it here as much as we all do  Some really amazing people on here that are always willing to share their knowledge and experiences with all us noobs!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Welcome @Robert Howes - just take it easy, most of us weaned ourselves from the stinkies over a couple of weeks or so. Before you realise, vaping will be much more satisfying than the stinkies. Wish you the best on your progress.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483

Welcome Rob I'm sure you'll enjoy the transfer from stinkies to vaping awesomeness. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

We'll done on your vaping journey so far, it's gonna be an awesome ride. @Robert Howes


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> Hello Everyone. Rob's the name been at this Vapeing thing for a few days. Thanks to Mr Fishy for the support and directing me here. If all goes well I suppose I will be another one of his converts. wasn't my intention to cut stinkies completely but have had 5 in the past 4 days. Thats a lot less than 30 - 40 a day. I am looking forward to the journey.



And a very warm welcome Rob! I was gonna fine you for buying a Twisp but we all started there and you have already cut down dramatically so you are forgiven! Plus you know the finemaster and that always helps too!

Feel free to ask for advice because there a really nice bunch of helpful people here and I would probably be back on stinkies if it wasn't for all the guidance I got here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan

Robert Howes said:


> Hello Everyone. Rob's the name been at this Vapeing thing for a few days. Thanks to Mr Fishy for the support and directing me here. If all goes well I suppose I will be another one of his converts. wasn't my intention to cut stinkies completely but have had 5 in the past 4 days. Thats a lot less than 30 - 40 a day. I am looking forward to the journey.



Welcome Rob. You will be off the stinkies in no time. Took me 4 days and I couldn't bear the taste.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome aboard the awesome train to all the new members  We hope you enjoy the ride! Dont be shy to ask, noone here judges and everyone is helpful  We all had to start somewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome aboard @Robert Howes !
You are doing a great thing
Enjoy the forum 
We hav a great place


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members. Hope you enjoy your stay here.


Happy Vaping!


----------



## The Golf

Welcome noobs may your stay here be fun filled entertaining and educational. Most importantly spend wisely. This hobby gets addictive. I love it 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY

welcome to all the noobs and The golf lol.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## spaced33

Hi All.
I'm new to vaping. I started about three weeks ago on an evod kit but found it quite unsatisfying but decided to continue with it anyway. I recently bought the Twisp Clearo kit and find it much better in terms of vapour produced and satisfaction.

Wish I'd found this forum before I'd bought the twisp cos it seems there is far more to this than meets the eye. Looking forward to learning.

Just enjoying being stinky free.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @spaced33 - awesome avatar pic by the way  congrats on starting your vaping journey and you will soon learn loads on here!!! so many awesome informative people always ready to help - shoot with any questions you need answering


----------



## Andre

spaced33 said:


> Hi All.
> I'm new to gaping. I started about three weeks ago on an evod kit but found it quite unsatisfying but decided to continue with it anyway. I recently bought the Twisp Clearo kit and find it much better in terms of vapour produced and satisfaction.
> 
> Wish I'd found this forum before I'd bought the twisp cos it seems there is far more to this than meets the eye. Looking forward to learning.
> 
> Just enjoying being stinky free.


Most welcome. Beautiful avatar. Congrats on being stinky free, you are well on your way. Browse around and shoot with questions, we are all here to help and be helped. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Welcome to the best forum ever @spaced33!


----------



## spaced33

Cheers, Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Riaz

welcome to all the new members

vape on!


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @spaced33 and as everybody already mentioned a sure classy avatar.


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @spaced33 I'm sure you'll love it here. You may want to edit you introduction to I'm new to vaping just in case of confusion 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## spaced33

crack2483 said:


> Welcome @spaced33 I'm sure you'll love it here. You may want to edit you introduction to I'm new to vaping just in case of confusion



Hmmm... Yes. That would be a good idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @spaced33! Hope you enjoy your stay here.


Happy Vaping!


----------



## Shaun

Hi all, new to vaping got interested after a number of colleagues one by one were converted by the twisp, almost bought one but then discovered this site... so many options out there i am quite overwhelmed and unsure where to begin. All this talk of mech mods, variable voltage batteries etc has got my brain in a knot! I trust you pro's will have me on the right track in no time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

A warm welcome @Shaun - in which city / town are you situated?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shaun

johan said:


> A warm welcome @Shaun - in which city / town are you situated?



Thanks Johan, Im from PMB.


----------



## johan

@Shaun there are quite a few KZN members on this forum and sure they will assist soon, taking into account that the forum is a bit quiet due to the long weekend. I suggest you start going through the Newbie's Corner to see what is suggested to start with. Any questions just shoot, someone will assist / answer your questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome aboard Shaun! 

As far as a starter kit goes the best option cost wise is a Variable Voltage Battery with a Mini Protank 2 or 3.

www.vapeking.co.za have a good starter kit but unfortunately it's not in stock right now... expected in the next few days I guess.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/starter-kits/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html

There are quite a few vendors on the site. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/retailers-vendors.11/

Bworse around the newbie forum and before you buy anything just post here and people will advise you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Shaun! Hope you enjoy your stay here.


Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Welcome to all the new members, enjoy your stay

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Alex

Hey @Shaun, welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome aboard Shaun!
> 
> As far as a starter kit goes the best option cost wise is a Variable Voltage Battery with a Mini Protank 2 or 3.
> 
> www.vapeking.co.za have a good starter kit but unfortunately it's not in stock right now... expected in the next few days I guess.
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/starter-kits/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html
> 
> There are quite a few vendors on the site. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/retailers-vendors.11/
> 
> Bworse around the newbie forum and before you buy anything just post here and people will advise you!




I have actually just stumbled across the that starter kit now, it appears to be the best option so far, good price as well. I was initially looking at the the EVOD but i see the differences, but how does the EVOD differ from the pro tank? And what does the VV batteries actually do for me? last thing i want is to be fiddling with voltages, i just want to pull the device from my pocket and vape, simple as that.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shaun said:


> I have actually just stumbled across the that starter kit now, it appears to be the best option so far, good price as well. I was initially looking at the the EVOD but i see the differences, but how does the EVOD differ from the pro tank? And what does the VV batteries actually do for me? last thing i want is to be fiddling with voltages, i just want to pull the device from my pocket and vape, simple as that.



The Evod isn't bad but it's hard to clean and doesn't come apart like the Mini Protanks do. The Mini Pro Tank 3 is the one to get because it's coil and wick are superior to most other small tank systems because it's a dual coil.

VV is very much what you do want because you will want to change voltages to find the power that works for you! Whatever you do make sure your first battery is a VV! Also different juices perform better at different voltages.


----------



## Andre

Shaun said:


> Hi all, new to vaping got interested after a number of colleagues one by one were converted by the twisp, almost bought one but then discovered this site... so many options out there i am quite overwhelmed and unsure where to begin. All this talk of mech mods, variable voltage batteries etc has got my brain in a knot! I trust you pro's will have me on the right track in no time!


Most welcome @Shaun. What might help is reading all the stickies in this forum. If you click on this link, the stickies are all the threads at the top of the page you go to with the link. Maybe also this post. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun

Thanks for the welcome and info so far! ive created a new post with more specifics:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/new-vaping-journey.2253/

i look forward to my vaping journey! and hopefully become a valuable contributing member to this community!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome to all the new comers... vape on!


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to the forum @Shaun, hope you have loads of fun here with us! Good luck on your vaping journey 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YakoustiX

Hi All
My name is Tinashe and my username is yakoustiX. I have been vaping for about a year and am loving the new lifestyle and also the culture. not to mention been off the stinkies for more or less the same amount of time. Thank you all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @YakoustiX  well done on your vaping switch and for being so far down your road!  I'm sure you'll love it here!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @YakoustiX - see you're a real veteran in the vaping world


----------



## YakoustiX

johan said:


> Warm welcome @YakoustiX - see you're a real veteran in the vaping world


Thanks. It's been a while and so far it's the best and most exciting lifestyle decision I have made recently. Girlfriend took a while to get used to it but now she is on board. Makes vaping around the house a lot easier...lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @YakoustiX ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Welcome to the many, many new users! I have been away for the past week, so this is a late welcome, but I see you are already getting stuck in. I hope you will soon consider this great forum your home

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

So many new member, Welcome to all!! 

Some word of advice, don't go away for a weekend, you'll miss out on to many things happening on the forum. You'll get addicted to wanting to read every single post. And end up with over the 500 unread post's... 

_*ENJOY THE FORUM*_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

hi everyone, i just came back from 2 weeks leave. all rested and relaxed.
i thought id share my collection as it stands now, its escalating at an alarming rate hahahaha

i will build a better stand later on, when i have the time to go to a wood shop or something

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Stunning vape stand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> hi everyone, i just came back from 2 weeks leave. all rested and relaxed.
> i thought id share my collection as it stands now, its escalating at an alarming rate hahahaha
> 
> i will build a better stand later on, when i have the time to go to a wood shop or something


Great going there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jagerbomb13

Good day?? everyone, My name is Kyron I'm 24 yrs old from dbn, I smoked for 9 years but now getting used to the ecig and vaping world slowly but surely. I must say the Ecigssa Forum has been great and very influential in helping myself make choices in vaping gear now and near future and im sure bringing plenty of other noobs into the vaping scene

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RezaD

Welcome all newbies.....once you join you never leave!!!

That said............ @Moderators ........can we have a look at the Nicks please .......some of them are just baiting me big time (maybe @johan too) .......... I wanna play nice ....I really do..... but they are feeding my alter ego.....

I need them to settle in properly before they get ....the treatment......


----------



## johan

A warm welcome @jagerbomb13 - whats going on in KZN? - every 2'nd new member is from KZN


----------



## Andre

jagerbomb13 said:


> Good day?? everyone, My name is Kyron I'm 24 yrs old from dbn, I smoked for 9 years but now getting used to the ecig and vaping world slowly but surely. I must say the Ecigssa Forum has been great and very influential in helping myself make choices in vaping gear now and near future and im sure bringing plenty of other noobs into the vaping scene


Most welcome. Glad we could be of help so far. Happy vaping.


----------



## devdev

What nicks @RezaD? 

I usually find the dodgyness in most situations, but I am not detecting anything here


----------



## PeterHarris

RezaD said:


> Welcome all newbies.....once you join you never leave!!!
> 
> That said............ @Moderators ........can we have a look at the Nicks please .......some of them are just baiting me big time (maybe @johan too) .......... I wanna play nice ....I really do..... but they are feeding my alter ego.....
> 
> I need them to settle in properly before they get ....the treatment......




i'll volunteeer 

and yes johan must become ohm Johan KLAAR!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @jagerbomb13, happy your enjoying the forum


----------



## Die Kriek

johan said:


> A warm welcome @jagerbomb13 - whats going on in KZN? - every 2'nd new member is from KZN


Exponential growth brought on by the @Rob Fisher protocol?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome @jagerbomb13  enjoy your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

just want to check in on @phanatik... how's your MVP going and what juices have you decided on? hope you're having fun on your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @jagerbomb13! Hope you enjoy your stay here.


Happy Vaping!


----------



## PeterHarris

Metal Liz said:


> just want to check in on @phanatik... how's your MVP going and what juices have you decided on? hope you're having fun on your vaping journey


did you get your MVP yet?


----------



## Metal Liz

hey @PeterHarris, yup i got it on payday, got the msg on my phone that my salary was paid over, took an early lunch and drove straight through to maitland to the vape shop to go buy it! i'm loving it!!!  best investment EVER!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Metal Liz said:


> hey @PeterHarris, yup i got it on payday, got the msg on my phone that my salary was paid over, took an early lunch and drove straight through to maitland to the vape shop to go buy it! i'm loving it!!!  best investment EVER!!!


AWESOME!

my MVP has been passed on to the wife, im on a wooden spinner now, not as fancy and advanced as the MVP, but i like the real wood feel and look, and it works

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollypop

New people are joining all the time. This is awesome! 

Welcome everyone! 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

YakoustiX said:


> Thanks. It's been a while and so far it's the best and most exciting lifestyle decision I have made recently. Girlfriend took a while to get used to it but now she is on board. Makes vaping around the house a lot easier...lol



Welcome @YakoustiX . Well done on converting to vaping for so long. Not many people here that have vaped for a year. Enjoy the forum. Its a great place!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

jagerbomb13 said:


> Good day?? everyone, My name is Kyron I'm 24 yrs old from dbn, I smoked for 9 years but now getting used to the ecig and vaping world slowly but surely. I must say the Ecigssa Forum has been great and very influential in helping myself make choices in vaping gear now and near future and im sure bringing plenty of other noobs into the vaping scene



Welcome @jagerbomb13 
Thanks for the compliments to the forum. It is a great place. 
Enjoy it

I have yet to find a Jagermeister flavoured e-liquid. Then i can make a jagerbomb! Nice username


----------



## Xhale

Hey
I'm Vern, been vaping about 2 years now, love my mechanicals and diy mixing etc
and sometimes I do some reviews when bored

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

a warm welcome to you @Vern and to all the other new members I have not welcomed yet  Glad to see the family growing so everyday


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to all new vapers. Enjoy your stay


----------



## Alex

@jagerbomb13 and @Vern, welcome from me.


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome 'home' @Vern  well done on your 2 year vaping journey!!! wow that's a helluva benchmark!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale

Metal Liz said:


> welcome 'home' @Vern  well done on your 2 year vaping journey!!! wow that's a helluva benchmark!!!


yay!
although, I'm now a vaping addict. But at least I got stuff to show for it, instead of a used ashtray
You all know how it goes..and main thing is I am enjoying this much more

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh

Vern said:


> yay!
> although, I'm now a vaping addict. But at least I got stuff to show for it, instead of a used ashtray
> You all know how it goes..and main thing is I am enjoying this much more



That's the spirit @Vern

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zuzu88

@zadiac Aweah boss.... Good to hear there are some free state Vapers... #vapeon 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Hey @Zuzu88, I'm pretty sure I haven't said hello yet


----------



## Zuzu88

@Alex......hey hey... I'm Zuzu from VapeMaxX..... Been vaping since 12th August 2013 and haven't looked back.... What about u? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyker

Greetings everybody!

I'm relatively new to vaping. Started on a Twisp which I still use every now and again. Promptly moved on to a MVP V2 Mod with a Nautilus tank. I'm really hooked on this!

Looking forward learning more from you guys.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Spyker said:


> Greetings everybody!
> 
> I'm relatively new to vaping. Started on a Twisp which I still use every now and again. Promptly moved on to a MVP V2 Mod with a Nautilus tank. I'm really hooked on this!
> 
> Looking forward learning more from you guys.


Most welcome. You will have to tell us more about that handle and Avatar (if not censored)! Happy vaping.


----------



## Derick

Spyker said:


> Greetings everybody!
> 
> I'm relatively new to vaping. Started on a Twisp which I still use every now and again. Promptly moved on to a MVP V2 Mod with a Nautilus tank. I'm really hooked on this!
> 
> Looking forward learning more from you guys.


Welcome!

I used to know a 'Spyker' in high school almost 30 years ago - you perhaps the same Spyker?


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Spyker, sure you will enjoy the Forum alot​


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @Spyker and well done on starting your vaping journey and for getting yourself that awesome mod i so much love - the MVP!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker

Thanks for the welcome!



Matthee said:


> Most welcome. You will have to tell us more about that handle and Avatar (if not censored)! Happy vaping.



Not censored at all! In fact, most people think there is a naughty story behind it. 
Years ago I was tryin to register on an overseas forum and all the names I could think of was taken. So I picked an afrikaans word I was certain won't be used, I've been using Spyker ever since!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik

Welcome to all the noobs from a noob, lol... I have only been vaping for a couple of weeks now and having the proper kit and juice really helps steering away from "analog" or "stinkies" whichever you prefer. I really want to convert some of my friends as a lot of things in my life have improved. Sense of smell, sense of taste, not smelling like an ashtray, and I manage to work out easier. Please please please do not give up. I will try to get my friends to give it a shot, in the form of a week challenge. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## crack2483

@Spyker, your on another local forum, no?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members! Hope you enjoy your stay.

Happy Vaping!


----------



## Alex

Howdy to @Spyker & @phanatik, and @Zuzu88 good to hear, I'm a relative n00b then


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuzu88

@Alex....we all were once noobs..... But yeah welcome every1....keep vaping! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyker

crack2483 said:


> @Spyker, your on another local forum, no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yes, quite a few!


----------



## crack2483

Spyker said:


> Yes, quite a few!



I can't remember which one though. But the only other place I live on besides here is Carb. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @Spyker


----------



## phanatik

Vape emergency.... Have a potential convert and I need to get him a Vape ASAP

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Add you location under your avatar through the settings menu then we know where you are located and can better assist

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Where are you situated - that will help to direct / nearby vapers to possibly assist?


----------



## johan

you're to fast for me @BhavZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Vern said:


> Hey
> I'm Vern, been vaping about 2 years now, love my mechanicals and diy mixing etc
> and sometimes I do some reviews when bored



A belated welcome, @Vern 
Have seen your amazing posts since
Thanks for joining and contributing to our wonderful forum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Spyker said:


> Greetings everybody!
> 
> I'm relatively new to vaping. Started on a Twisp which I still use every now and again. Promptly moved on to a MVP V2 Mod with a Nautilus tank. I'm really hooked on this!
> 
> Looking forward learning more from you guys.



Welcome @Spyker !
Enjoy the forum. Its a great place


----------



## RevnLucky7

Welcome to all the new folks!


----------



## Darth_V@PER

jagerbomb13 said:


> Good day?? everyone, My name is Kyron I'm 24 yrs old from dbn, I smoked for 9 years but now getting used to the ecig and vaping world slowly but surely. I must say the Ecigssa Forum has been great and very influential in helping myself make choices in vaping gear now and near future and im sure bringing plenty of other noobs into the vaping scene



Hi and a warm welcome to @jagerbomb13 and all the newcomers to the forum. After reading jagerbomb13's introduction I just knew I had to comment. I'm a fairly new Vaper N()()B and still have a long way to go. I also use a Twisp  and tried some re-search to see if there are forums for it but there isn't anything. Searching for my pertinent questions I luckily came across this forum and have been hooked ever since.

There are many SUPER VAPERS (Jedi Knights) on this forum who are always committed in sharing there knowledge. I feel that everyone here is super friendly and also want to grow the community. This forum is..... "ADDICTIVE" so be warned and enjoy the stay.

The more people know that there is more to the "smoking alternative" the better. I would rather support local Vaping suppliers who also add to the community. Thanks to everyone on the forum.

V@PE for LIFE I say

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silvertongue

Hey all!

Quit smoking on the 5th of March 2014 and all of a sudden finding it really rough so I thought I'd try this out. I bought an electronic cigarette right when they first showed up in SA and found it quickly became a supplement rather than a replacement.

I really can't believe how much it's changed in the intervening years! It's a totally different thing now, and it really appeals to the tech fiend in me  Which brings me here...

So I'm a bit nervous to start "vaping" (man, that's a horrible word, what else do people call it?!) but at this point, it's gonna be that or cigarettes again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Silvertongue said:


> but at this point, it's gonna be *that *or cigarettes again.


enjoy the vaping


----------



## devdev

Silvertongue said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Quit smoking on the 5th of March 2014 and all of a sudden finding it really rough so I thought I'd try this out. I bought an electronic cigarette right when they first showed up in SA and found it quickly became a supplement rather than a replacement.
> 
> I really can't believe how much it's changed in the intervening years! It's a totally different thing now, and it really appeals to the tech fiend in me  Which brings me here...
> 
> So I'm a bit nervous to start "vaping" (man, that's a horrible word, what else do people call it?!) but at this point, it's gonna be that or cigarettes again.



The phrase vaping grows on you... I also was not a fan initially, now I have become desensitized to... but welcome any way, and glad you are on board and stinky free. Hopefully you will soon consider this place your home.


----------



## Alex

Man who don't like vaping, speak with forked @Silvertongue

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Silvertongue said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Quit smoking on the 5th of March 2014 and all of a sudden finding it really rough so I thought I'd try this out. I bought an electronic cigarette right when they first showed up in SA and found it quickly became a supplement rather than a replacement.
> 
> I really can't believe how much it's changed in the intervening years! It's a totally different thing now, and it really appeals to the tech fiend in me  Which brings me here...
> 
> So I'm a bit nervous to start "vaping" (man, that's a horrible word, what else do people call it?!) but at this point, it's gonna be that or cigarettes again.


Welcome. It is a totally different world than from a year or two ago - you are going to have fun. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MadMel

Hi all, started vaping in December and have not touched a cigarette since. As a matter of fact I've become a real anti-stinky! I've always felt stopping smoking is more about the habit as opposed to the nicotine addiction! So now instead of lighting a stinky with my cupsof coffee or after a meal, I simply grab my MVP and vape away! The only negative is that I tend to vape a lot more than I smoked thus want to try get down to a 0 nicotine (on 8mg at the moment)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

MadMel said:


> Hi all, started vaping in December and have not touched a cigarette since. As a matter of fact I've become a real anti-stinky! I've always felt stopping smoking is more about the habit as opposed to the nicotine addiction! So now instead of lighting a stinky with my cupsof coffee or after a meal, I simply grab my MVP and vape away! The only negative is that I tend to vape a lot more than I smoked thus want to try get down to a 0 nicotine (on 8mg at the moment)



Welcome and congrats on kicking the stinkys. I love my MVP aswell and you are not alone with the vaping more than smoking. Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @MadMel I'm sure you'll feel right at home with the rest of us over eager vapers. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Group Mvp high five.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

MadMel said:


> Hi all, started vaping in December and have not touched a cigarette since. As a matter of fact I've become a real anti-stinky! I've always felt stopping smoking is more about the habit as opposed to the nicotine addiction! So now instead of lighting a stinky with my cupsof coffee or after a meal, I simply grab my MVP and vape away! The only negative is that I tend to vape a lot more than I smoked thus want to try get down to a 0 nicotine (on 8mg at the moment)


Most welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MadMel said:


> Hi all, started vaping in December and have not touched a cigarette since. As a matter of fact I've become a real anti-stinky! I've always felt stopping smoking is more about the habit as opposed to the nicotine addiction! So now instead of lighting a stinky with my cupsof coffee or after a meal, I simply grab my MVP and vape away! The only negative is that I tend to vape a lot more than I smoked thus want to try get down to a 0 nicotine (on 8mg at the moment)



Welcome MadMel -
Well done on stopping the stinkies!
Enjoy the forum - it is a great place indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @MadMel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Welcome @MadMel ! Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @MadMel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

Silvertongue said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Quit smoking on the 5th of March 2014 and all of a sudden finding it really rough so I thought I'd try this out. I bought an electronic cigarette right when they first showed up in SA and found it quickly became a supplement rather than a replacement.
> 
> I really can't believe how much it's changed in the intervening years! It's a totally different thing now, and it really appeals to the tech fiend in me  Which brings me here...
> 
> So I'm a bit nervous to start "vaping" (man, that's a horrible word, what else do people call it?!) but at this point, it's gonna be that or cigarettes again.



shhh, no one mention vooping to him


----------



## PeterHarris

welcome


----------



## Silvertongue

denizenx said:


> shhh, no one mention vooping to him



I'm scared to ask...


----------



## Riaz

welcome @MadMel and good for you for quiting them stinkies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

I think it's best if I don't comment.....not even I can predict what I will say...........so instead I will just say welcome to all the noobs and try not to get me into too much trouble....aight!!!


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members. Hope you enjoy your stay here


Happy Vaping


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all the newbies  hope you have loads of fun here with us 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

hi guys 
i started vaping a bit more than a week ago, Twisp, been smoking strong cigs most of my life, found that shops in Durban seem to have nothing stronger than 18mg, been using twisp toasted, so i ordered R800 of stuff from Mount Baker Vapors in the states, but it's going to take 3 weeks to get here...yesterday went out and got an iTaste VV, and tonight managed to get some 36mg and 24 mg - although no tobacco flavours, unfortunately, so i've been topping up the tank with this Litchi all night and it's much better.
i hit google to find out more about the liquid i got, went to ecf forum, then from there to here,
and i noticed a thread about someone (Johnny2Puffs) retiring early and emigrating to Portugal. Very interesting, because that - getting out of here - is a very major thing for me, and i've been finding out about retiring and moving to Thailand, so..i registered here so i could follow the thread and "pick his brain" a bit about moving the money.  So, here i am...


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Cat 

Congrats on starting the vaping journey!
I also started on Twisp and still have the occasional puff here and there. I did find it wasnt strong enough and i needed more 
Sounds like you are well on your way. Quite rare someone orders an international juice after a week of vaping. All the best with that. 

All the best with your vaping!
Our forum is a great place indeed


----------



## Alex

Hey @Cat, welcome here. 

I'm sure you will find what you seek.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat

Thanks man. i buy a lot of bike stuff online, been doing it for many years - it all works better for me than missioning around and so on. 
i don't know what this "E-dealiq" actually is - realised when i searched google that it was the sellers own brand name, and i don't know what the ratio PG:VG is - all i know is the twisp 50-50 - but it seems much better, much more vapour, but the Litchi flavour is almost not there - i suppose the Toasted i added it to overwhelms it. Anyway, the mixing will be happening soon. i got a few flavours like toffee/caramel coming, but i can't 'get my head around' the idea of sweets and puddings and cakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

May I suggest you sample some of the local manufacturers of liquids. They can be found in the retailer section of the forum from the home page. Just scroll down. 

Vapour mountain is very good and is liked by many on the forum. Their juices are excellent quality and well priced. I like it that they have 10ml sample bottles for R50 so you can try several flavours without breaking the bank. 

vapeking has also launched their juice line recently and i have tried a few. They are very well priced and also good. 

There are several others. Try a few from each over time till you find a few you really like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Alex

Cat said:


> Thanks man. i buy a lot of bike stuff online, been doing it for many years - it all works better for me than missioning around and so on.
> i don't know what this "E-dealiq" actually is - realised when i searched google that it was the sellers own brand name, and i don't know what the ratio PG:VG is - all i know is the twisp 50-50 - but it seems much better, much more vapour, but the Litchi flavour is almost not there - i suppose the Toasted i added it to overwhelms it. Anyway, the mixing will be happening soon. i got a few flavours like toffee/caramel coming, but i can't 'get my head around' the idea of sweets and puddings and cakes.



Yeah, I'm pretty new to this too. The idea of anything sweet for me was just weird when I started out. But if like many of us mad people on here, you choose to keep looking for that vaping nirvana. You'll soon discover a whole new world that is far more exciting than just puffing away on a grass stick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

Silver, thanks, i will do - probably. Getting it online from the states might be a bit more expensive because of the shipping cost. But there seem to be some Chinese sites to try. The first thing i found out, when i went to ebay was, they all said zero nicotine - because ebay does not allow, and then the next thing i found out was that i'd have to use the credit card, because paypal also doesnt allow, sales of nicotine. 

Alex, yes, coffee. ???? Your sig. Put it this way, i get the coffee even before i go to pee. By the time i get to work i've usually had 4 "instant espressos." 
i read a lot of user reviews of flavours on the US site i was ordering from and almost all of them said it doesnt taste anything like coffee.


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Cat, enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Good morning and warm welcome to the forum @Cat, hope you'll love it here as much as we do


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members! Hope you enjoy your stay here.


Happy Vaping!


----------



## RevnLucky7

Welcome to @Cat @MadMel and @Silvertongue - Happy you guys joined us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

A big warm welcome @Cat. You will find the forum filled with vital information. I hope you enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico

Hi guys and gals. My name is Nic Mathee and started vaming 3 days ago and for 1 day full have not had a sigarette. Im from Carletonville and Rob fisher and Rhui calsada intreduced me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Nico said:


> Hi guys and gals. My name is Nic Mathee and started vaming 3 days ago and for 1 day full have not had a sigarette. Im from Carletonville and Rob fisher and Rhui calsada intreduced me.


Hi @Nico ! Happy to have you here! Have a great stay! I was born in Carletonville! Lived in Blyvoor for quite a while, when Blyvoor was Blyvoor. I see that place is in pieces!


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Nico! Hope you enjoy your stay here.


Happy vaping!


----------



## Nico

TylerD said:


> Hi @Nico ! Happy to have you here! Have a great stay! I was born in Carletonville! Lived in Blyvoor for quite a while, when Blyvoor was Blyvoor. I see that place is in pieces!


Thanks guys. Yip blyvoor is in a very bad state.


----------



## Alex

Welcome Nico


----------



## Andre

Nico said:


> Hi guys and gals. My name is Nic Mathee and started vaming 3 days ago and for 1 day full have not had a sigarette. Im from Carletonville and Rob fisher and Rhui calsada intreduced me.


Most welcome Nic. You have the best surname ever. Congrats on getting rid of the stinkies. Happy vaping. Shout if you have questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Nico, congrats on quieting stinkys. Enjoy the forum


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @Nico, well done on making the change to vaping and for being stinkie free for a full day, it's very difficult in the beginning and guess what - YOU DID IT!!! well done, all it takes is those first steps  Rock on dude and best of luck with your journey! i hope you'll be sharing all your experiences with us  what setup have you got running at the mo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik

Cat said:


> Thanks man. i buy a lot of bike stuff online, been doing it for many years - it all works better for me than missioning around and so on.
> i don't know what this "E-dealiq" actually is - realised when i searched google that it was the sellers own brand name, and i don't know what the ratio PG:VG is - all i know is the twisp 50-50 - but it seems much better, much more vapour, but the Litchi flavour is almost not there - i suppose the Toasted i added it to overwhelms it. Anyway, the mixing will be happening soon. i got a few flavours like toffee/caramel coming, but i can't 'get my head around' the idea of sweets and puddings and cakes.



I suppose it was a bit easier for me as I smoke hubbly quite a bit. So I'm actually chasing the sweet and fruity flavours. Weird. I used to smoke hard cigarettes (loved the taste of gunston as I loved the toasted taste) then moved to Dunhill and ended up with camel black and camel activate for a minty change. Haven't smoked a ski key in nearly 3 weeks now. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico

Metal Liz said:


> Welcome @Nico, well done on making the change to vaping and for being stinkie free for a full day, it's very difficult in the beginning and guess what - YOU DID IT!!! well done, all it takes is those first steps  Rock on dude and best of luck with your journey! i hope you'll be sharing all your experiences with us  what setup have you got running at the mo?


Not really sure but here is a pic of it. Any info will surely help me that is for sure. Not sure yet how long one can vape before starting to change anything. Like the coil(wick as i cal it) and what juices to use. I got wacky wicks, Pina colada, cola, vinala cream.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Nico said:


> Not really sure but here is a pic of it. Any info will surely help me that is for sure. Not sure yet how long one can vape before starting to change anything. Like the coil(wick as i cal it) and what juices to use. I got wacky wicks, Pina colada, cola, vinala cream.



That looks like a Smoktech SID powering a Kanger Aerotank. Nice gear man! Vape it until the flavour, throat hit and vapour decreases then replace the coil. You can get some here. Enjoy the Vapes Nico!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigK

Hi guys and gals. I'm Keshan and as of yesterday i am part of the vaping community. Purchased an Evod starter kit. Must say these 18mg juices pack quite a punch, kinda feels like I'm floating today. But anyways, I'm a geologist so smoking was always easy considering i roam the bundus. I decided it was time to kick the habit and so far i do not see myself going back.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome @BigK and well done on making this life changing decision! Great starter kit you decided on - i love the mighty little Evods  careful not to pull a Silver with your floating around hahaha  but seriously well done dude and best of luck on your vaping journey! oh and careful of spiders out there in the bundus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Reinvanhardt said:


> That looks like a Smoktech SID powering a Kanger Aerotank. Nice gear man! Vape it until the flavour, throat hit and vapour decreases then replace the coil. You can get some here. Enjoy the Vapes Nico!



@Nico as Rein said that is an awesome setup, i myself have an aero tank, and I love it.
what you can do is about 2 or 3 times a week, take it appart completely and rinse everything in hot water or VODKA - set it out to dry. put everything back together and juice her up.

and when i say rinse everything i mean EVEN the coil - just make sure everything is completely dry before you fire it up.

but if you have any questions please let us know.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

A warm welcome to all the newbies


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @BigK, enjoy the forum


----------



## BigK

@Metal Liz thanks for the encouragement. Spiders are the least of my worries out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

BigK said:


> Hi guys and gals. I'm Keshan and as of yesterday i am part of the vaping community. Purchased an Evod starter kit. Must say these 18mg juices pack quite a punch, kinda feels like I'm floating today. But anyways, I'm a geologist so smoking was always easy considering i roam the bundus. I decided it was time to kick the habit and so far i do not see myself going back.



Hi @BigK welcome to the Vaping community & the forum. I have also recently kicked the "$TINKIES" and it was this forum that helped me make that decision. Enjoy your stay


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome @Nico good to have you aboard. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Shaun

Welcome @BigK enjoy your stay! but be careful this forum is addictive!


----------



## Jase

Greetings fellow SA Vapers!

I just discovered this forum today whilst trolling the interwebz for new vaping gear and reading / watching reviews.

I quit the smokes around a year ago when I bought my first e-cig and apart from the occasional cigar, I haven't really looked back (a ciggy here and there but as long as I have a charged battery I have no want or need whatsoever).

Anyway, I could ramble on forever but I shall refrain that for other posts elsewhere on this forum.

Vape on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Jase! Hope you enjoy your stay here.


Happy Vaping!


----------



## kdawg

Hi everyone decided to join the forum today, Tried a disposable e-cig


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Jase, enjoy the forum


----------



## Rex_Bael

Welcome @kdawg, congratulations on starting your journey 

There is a ton of information on these forums, don't judge the whole by the disposable. There is an entire world of different devices and juices out there. A massive part of the fun is finding the vape that works for you and keeps you off the analogues 

Feel free to ask if you have any questions


----------



## Reinvanhardt

kdawg said:


> Hi everyone decided to join the forum today, Tried a disposable e-cig



Hi @kdawg, welcome to ze forum! Yeah I started with a disposable range called "Greensmoke" and after 2 or 3 days found an instructional youtube video on how to refill those cartridges. I did that for about a week and moved on to better things. I'm really not a fan of those but I know of at least one veteran vaper that uses Greensmoke as a backup to a backup, so they have their use. Not what I would call a good vape though.


----------



## RevnLucky7

Welcome @Nico! Score one for @Rob Fisher


----------



## Adksuperman

Hi Guys and Gals

Been lurking here for the last week or so and decided to post ( bit forum shy sometimes  ) Anyways been vaping for neigh on a month now and loving it. Current setup is a Evod 900Mah battery with a just fog 1453 clearomizer which has been sufficient to get me off them stinkies. 

I have since ordered a MVP 2.0 + iClear 30b + Vamo v5 ( RBA + batteries still to be acquired ) 

Vape bug has it's fangs deep ??

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @Adksuperman well done getting off them stinkies. The first step may be the hardest but it sure is in the right direction. No need to be shy here lol. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

@BigK, @Jase, @kdawg & @Adksuperman welcome from me, this forum is jam packed with all the info you'll be needing on your vaping journey.


----------



## ET

welcome new peoples


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome all new peeps!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members! Hope you enjoy your stay here.


Happy Vaping!


----------



## Matt

My name is matthijs. 29 years old living in cape town.Been vaping for over a year now.
Just started with diy liquids and now stepping in the world of rbas. So reading up allot about that on this forum. And waiting on the hardware to arrive.
Have a great weekend!!


----------



## PeterHarris

Welcome matt. enjoy ur stay here

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Hi @Matt welcome aboard


----------



## PuffingCrow

Welcome all the new guys from a new guy vape on


----------



## RevnLucky7

Welcome to @BigK , @Jase , @kdawg, @Adksuperman and @Matt


----------



## Jase

Thanks for all the welcomes and welcome to all those who have just joined.


----------



## Die Kriek

Adksuperman said:


> Vape bug has it's fangs deep



I do not have fangs, really! I do bite once in a while, but only if I really like you 

Anyhows, welcome to the forum to all the newbies! You're gonna love it here, and never leave, ever! Your free time belongs to this forum now! (This is the part where I usually say Just Kidding, but that would be a lie)


----------



## Andre

Adksuperman said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> Been lurking here for the last week or so and decided to post ( bit forum shy sometimes  ) Anyways been vaping for neigh on a month now and loving it. Current setup is a Evod 900Mah battery with a just fog 1453 clearomizer which has been sufficient to get me off them stinkies.
> 
> I have since ordered a MVP 2.0 + iClear 30b + Vamo v5 ( RBA + batteries still to be acquired )
> 
> Vape bug has it's fangs deep ??


Most welcome. Congrats on the one month stinky free - you are on you way. Yeah, that is a bad virus. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Matt said:


> My name is matthijs. 29 years old living in cape town.Been vaping for over a year now.
> Just started with diy liquids and now stepping in the world of rbas. So reading up allot about that on this forum. And waiting on the hardware to arrive.
> Have a great weekend!!


Most welcome. Congrats on being stinky free for that long - a great achievement. Do consider joining us for the Cape Vape Meet. Just add you name to the thread linked below. Happy vaping.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...apoli-shop-4-westport-square-sandown-rd.2219/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all the newbies! Hope you have loads of fun here with us! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matuka

Hi all, just joined even though I've been vaping for about 4 years and haven't touched an analogue in all that time. Curently vaping an Evod and Vivi Nova with Dekang juice (By the gallon!) and loving it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Welcome @Matuka!


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Matuka, wow 4 years is quite an achievement.

If you can please give us a brief breakdown of the gear you have been through in those 4 years


----------



## Matuka

Wish I could remember all the details, but started with a white cig looking thing that used to kick in as you began to draw, then an M401, X power, Leo and finally the Evod and Vivi. There were some in between but less than impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

welcome matuka, great to see more kzn vapers. awesome avatar. tell me that boar is for real


----------



## Matuka

That boar is a Bushpig on steroids!


----------



## BumbleBee

Hello guys and girls 

I've been spying this forum for a week or so, looks like a great place to hang out so I thought I'd fire up an account and say hi 

So, here's my story....
I've been a smoker for just about 20 years (holy crap that sounds scary), around 2008ish I grabbed some of those "health-e-cigarettes" that were littering bidorbuy, they were great, loved them, for at least a few weeks until they started packing up and leaking, bought a few more kits to use as spares but sadly that didn't last very long , batteries that only lasted an hour were just more trouble than they were worth, so back to the convenience of the stinkies. I was introduced to something incredible in February 2013, a friend was using this funky looking thing that caught my attention, but I was very skeptical, didn't want to throw more money away on a thing that would just irritate me a month later. I went ahead anyway and took the plunge, 2 packs a day was just getting silly and the Nicorettes and sprays just weren't cutting it. I've been using my ego/ce4's from lungbuddy since then. Sure enough they are starting to annoy me, but it's taken 16 months to get that far. Inconsistency is probably my biggest pet peeve. Time to go to the next level, got my eye on a new SVD topped with a Kayfun 3.1 as soon as finances permit. Coils, juices and such are just to hard to find around here, camels are just so much more convenient but I limit myself to 1 pack a week. I didn't realize that there were so many local online retailers, last time I looked there were only a few selling those shitty little things I bought 6 years ago.

I've been rebuilding my used coils for ages, scavenging used wire from old coils and wicking with cotton, long before I even knew that rebuilding coils was "a thing". Turns out it is an actual hobby with quite a large following and tons of support

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @BumbleBee. I'm sure you'll enjoy "hanging" out here. Great choice on the svd and kayfun. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Welcome @BumbleBee, there is a wealth of information on this site. Make sure to have a look at the Kayfun sub-forum if you're looking at getting one, especially the suywwacs thread. For juices, there are quite a few different retailers making and selling them. www.vapourmountain.co.za is very popular and comes highly recommended with good reason

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the new members from the past few days - gosh this forum is growing fast indeed. I take my eyes off for a few days and so many new people. 

To those new to vaping, you are doing a great thing! And welcome to our great forum. This is indeed a super place.

To those that have been vaping for a while, welcome - may you find even more great insights here.

@BumbleBee - loved your story about you recoiling before you knew it was "a thing". Yes, it is a big "thing" indeed. Check out some of the coil threads and I am sure you will be quite impressed. We have several master coilers on board.

Vape on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zuzu88

Hi @Matt vape on and vape strong! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to all new members. Enjoy the forum


----------



## Nico

Hi All
Ok so i am on the path to get this known asap and i need some help. Could any one please help answering some questions.
1. I read a lot about newbies having the wrong technique is this possible and if so how can i better mine.
2. How long does the coils last. I do have two extra coils. Do i need to get some more and when do i change them.
3. I am starting with the SID and an Kangertech earo tank is this sufficient. I do understand that the tank to get is the Nautilus. Were can i get one and will it fit on the SID. Also is it avisable to rather have two setups.
4. Is there any liquids you can advise me on, i bought wacky wicks, Vanilla cream, Pina colada and bubblegum. all from Vape King. I see their are many different makes. Can i use any liquid in my vaper.
Sorry for all the questions i just feel so uninformed, but must say it is awesome stuff and the cigies now really stink to me.
Please any info would be highly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Hey @BumbleBee! Great to see more Limpopo vapers are starting to pop in! Agree on Vapour Mountain juices. Once you get your hands on @Oupa's brew the 'convenience' of stinkies will become a non-issue


----------



## Andre

Tried to answer your question in blue below, @Nico.
1. I read a lot about newbies having the wrong technique is this possible and if so how can i better mine. With your setup it should not be a problem. Just remember to not smoke it, vape it - long, slow, soft draws/toots.
2. How long does the coils last. I do have two extra coils. Do i need to get some more and when do i change them. That depends on many factors - juice, power you vape at, quality of the coil, etc. Probably about 2 weeks - do not really know as I use my Aerotank infrequently (Reos are my all day devices) - hopefully other members can help. I clean my coils by running under hot water, put into a jar of vodka, seal the jar and let it steep for at least 24 hours. Take out run under hot water again, let it dry and use. Many will dry burn it before using as well. That means firing the coil without juice to get rid of any gunk - pulse it - firing on and off for a few seconds at a time and blow on the coil to get the gunk flying. Yes, you should definitely get more coils so you can have them in rotation between cleaning.
3. I am starting with the SID and an Kangertech earo tank is this sufficient. I do understand that the tank to get is the Nautilus. Were can i get one and will it fit on the SID. Also is it avisable to rather have two setups. That is a great setup. Your biggest threat is if your SID breaks - then you are stuck. Maybe a good idea to maybe get one of the Vision Spinners II as a backup, or even a Vamo V5. Always good to have more than one tank so you can alternate juices to prevent your taste buds from getting bored. The Nautilus is a great tank, but consider that you then have 2 sets of coils to keep and maintain. Also, the glass is big and vulnerable. If you decide on a Vision Spinner II, a Mini Protank 3 will be a good buy imo - then you also have a smaller form setup.
4. Is there any liquids you can advise me on, i bought wacky wicks, Vanilla cream, Pina colada and bubblegum. all from Vape King. I see their are many different makes. Can i use any liquid in my vaper. Yes, look at the juices from www.vapourmountain.co.za - very well regarded on this forum - check out our review section. Some gourmet juices are also now coming available more freely - Legends range from Vapour Mountain, Five Pawns at www.vapeking.co.za and the Vape Craving range from www.subohmvapor.co.za, more expensive but worth it if to your taste. Again first check out our review section, and remember taste is very subjective.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bhups

Greetings Everyone!

This is Bhupesh from Cape Town & i just want to say what an absoloutely stunning forum! Am amazed i missed this forum for so long, i was introduced to it by one of the members, & am glad someone has taken the initiative to create this forum for like minded people! Kudos to those running the show!

I am based in Cape Town & am not only an avid vaper but also have a start up myself called Flo Vapes. Just saw the thread about the vape meet & would love to be a part of it!


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @Flo Vapes and all the other new members that I've missed.


----------



## Ollypop

Welcome to all the new people!!!!

Stay awesome


----------



## Dr Evil

Welcome to all the new forumites

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Andre

Flo Vapes said:


> Greetings Everyone!
> 
> This is Bhupesh from Cape Town & i just want to say what an absoloutely stunning forum! Am amazed i missed this forum for so long, i was introduced to it by one of the members, & am glad someone has taken the initiative to create this forum for like minded people! Kudos to those running the show!
> 
> I am based in Cape Town & am not only an avid vaper but also have a start up myself called Flo Vapes. Just saw the thread about the vape meet & would love to be a part of it!


Most welcome. Sent you a PM (check your inbox top right) about the reseller option. Happy vaping.


----------



## Nico

Matthee said:


> Tried to answer your question in blue below, @Nico.
> 1. I read a lot about newbies having the wrong technique is this possible and if so how can i better mine. With your setup it should not be a problem. Just remember to not smoke it, vape it - long, slow, soft draws/toots.
> 2. How long does the coils last. I do have two extra coils. Do i need to get some more and when do i change them. That depends on many factors - juice, power you vape at, quality of the coil, etc. Probably about 2 weeks - do not really know as I use my Aerotank infrequently (Reos are my all day devices) - hopefully other members can help. I clean my coils by running under hot water, put into a jar of vodka, seal the jar and let it steep for at least 24 hours. Take out run under hot water again, let it dry and use. Many will dry burn it before using as well. That means firing the coil without juice to get rid of any gunk - pulse it - firing on and off for a few seconds at a time and blow on the coil to get the gunk flying. Yes, you should definitely get more coils so you can have them in rotation between cleaning.
> 3. I am starting with the SID and an Kangertech earo tank is this sufficient. I do understand that the tank to get is the Nautilus. Were can i get one and will it fit on the SID. Also is it avisable to rather have two setups. That is a great setup. Your biggest threat is if your SID breaks - then you are stuck. Maybe a good idea to maybe get one of the Vision Spinners II as a backup, or even a Vamo V5. Always good to have more than one tank so you can alternate juices to prevent your taste buds from getting bored. The Nautilus is a great tank, but consider that you then have 2 sets of coils to keep and maintain. Also, the glass is big and vulnerable. If you decide on a Vision Spinner II, a Mini Protank 3 will be a good buy imo - then you also have a smaller form setup.
> 4. Is there any liquids you can advise me on, i bought wacky wicks, Vanilla cream, Pina colada and bubblegum. all from Vape King. I see their are many different makes. Can i use any liquid in my vaper. Yes, look at the juices from www.vapourmountain.co.za - very well regarded on this forum - check out our review section. Some gourmet juices are also now coming available more freely - Legends range from Vapour Mountain, Five Pawns at www.vapeking.co.za and the Vape Craving range from www.subohmvapor.co.za, more expensive but worth it if to your taste. Again first check out our review section, and remember taste is very subjective.


WOW Matthee
Thanks for your reply i really appreciate it, i already feel more confident.


----------



## Shaun

Welcome to all the new members! Keep on Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa

Hi everybody

I started reading up on e-cigarettes last Thursday and then bought a Twisp Clearo at Cape Gate shopping centre on Sunday. I have been going at this for 2 days now and I am enjoying the experience. I only discovered this forum yesterday and have been doing a lot of reading. I had no idea that there were so many brands of hardware and liquids available. 
I do have some questions though:
1. I have used about 5ml of liquid in 2 days. Is this too much?
2. After the 2 days my tongue is a little sensitive. Is this normal or am I over doing it?
3. I bought the Twisp liquid with my device, but yesterday bought a different brand which I don't want to name. This other brand leaves quite a nasty after taste. Are all liquids created equal or are there liquids to avoid?

Thank you for a great forum and great advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Mufasa said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I started reading up on e-cigarettes last Thursday and then bought a Twisp Clearo at Cape Gate shopping centre on Sunday. I have been going at this for 2 days now and I am enjoying the experience. I only discovered this forum yesterday and have been doing a lot of reading. I had no idea that there were so many brands of hardware and liquids available.
> I do have some questions though:
> 1. I have used about 5ml of liquid in 2 days. Is this too much?
> 2. After the 2 days my tongue is a little sensitive. Is this normal or am I over doing it?
> 3. I bought the Twisp liquid with my device, but yesterday bought a different brand which I don't want to name. This other brand leaves quite a nasty after taste. Are all liquids created equal or are there liquids to avoid?
> 
> Thank you for a great forum and great advice.


Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa!!!!
Welcome to the forum! Have a great stay here!
1. 5ml isn't a lot at all. Especially if you start vaping.
2. I think your tongue is just adjusting from cigarettes. It is probably starting to cure itself. Me thinks.
3. No, not all liquid is equal. Not at all. A lot of artificial juices out there. Awesome juices at good prices is available from the vendors on this site. Read the reviews in the E-liquid review section and see what will suit your taste.

Again, welcome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mufasa

Hi TylerD

Thank you for your reply. Another question. How do i get the "days without cigarettes" banner onto my profile?


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @Mufasa, and yes I agree with @TylerD's answers.


----------



## mbera

welcome all new members congratulations on leaving stinky you came to the right place anything you need to know just ask away great members here to help you the best they can 

Luv this fourm 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to all the new members, it's great to see how our lovely home is growing so quickly!!  Congrats to all the newbies that have already made the switch to a vaper's life, it really is an amazing lifestyle and just be pre-warned that this gets very addictive hahaha  have fun here with us and best of luck with all the choices that stretches out ahead of you haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Mufasa said:


> Hi TylerD
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Another question. How do i get the "days without cigarettes" banner onto my profile?


I would say go and click on someones banner and it should take you to the site where you can obtain your own.
Hope this helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Warm welcome all new Vapers... 
#vapeon 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Bhups - enjoy your stay!


----------



## Silver

Mufasa said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I started reading up on e-cigarettes last Thursday and then bought a Twisp Clearo at Cape Gate shopping centre on Sunday. I have been going at this for 2 days now and I am enjoying the experience. I only discovered this forum yesterday and have been doing a lot of reading. I had no idea that there were so many brands of hardware and liquids available.
> I do have some questions though:
> 1. I have used about 5ml of liquid in 2 days. Is this too much?
> 2. After the 2 days my tongue is a little sensitive. Is this normal or am I over doing it?
> 3. I bought the Twisp liquid with my device, but yesterday bought a different brand which I don't want to name. This other brand leaves quite a nasty after taste. Are all liquids created equal or are there liquids to avoid?
> 
> Thank you for a great forum and great advice.



Welcome to the forum @Mufasa. Congrats on starting your vaping journey. Its a great thing that you are doing. And our forum is a great place indeed. 

@TylerD has answered your questions and i agree with his answers. I also started on Twisp. What I found is that other juices dont taste as good in the Twisp device as the Twisp juices. Their juices are good quality and appear to be well matched to the Twisp hardware. But their juices are expensive. All the best and may your vaping go from strength to strength


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Mufasa,

Congratulations on the switch form stinkies to vaping. All your questions have been answers so hope you can get a juice that rock your world. And if you have any other questions please don't hesitate


----------



## Andre

Mufasa said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I started reading up on e-cigarettes last Thursday and then bought a Twisp Clearo at Cape Gate shopping centre on Sunday. I have been going at this for 2 days now and I am enjoying the experience. I only discovered this forum yesterday and have been doing a lot of reading. I had no idea that there were so many brands of hardware and liquids available.
> I do have some questions though:
> 1. I have used about 5ml of liquid in 2 days. Is this too much?
> 2. After the 2 days my tongue is a little sensitive. Is this normal or am I over doing it?
> 3. I bought the Twisp liquid with my device, but yesterday bought a different brand which I don't want to name. This other brand leaves quite a nasty after taste. Are all liquids created equal or are there liquids to avoid?
> 
> Thank you for a great forum and great advice.


Most welcome to the forum. A good way to very quickly learn a lot is to attend a Vape Meet. We have a Cape one on Saturday. If you want to attend please say so by posting at the end of the link below, which gives all the details:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...apoli-shop-4-westport-square-sandown-rd.2219/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renato Da Silva

Hey guys

Name is Renato (shut up i know it's my screen name and no i didn't read the registration page correctly before clicking done )

Used to be a social smoker or smoked a lot hub. Bought my first E-Cigaret from Vapeking today. Enjoying the flavor and device. A little bit of a burn in my throat, but i am sure that will go away. (also i see plenty of hydration is needed) 

Hope to meet a lot of people at the Vape meet in JHB and learn more about Vaping

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh

Haha welcome @Renato Da Silva, hope to meet you too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to the forum @Renato Da Silva , hope you will love it here as much as we do


----------



## Renato Da Silva

Metal Liz said:


> a warm welcome to the forum @Renato Da Silva , hope you will love it here as much as we do



If I don't then I am doing something wrong 

@*annemarievdh *
*Thank you for the welcome*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aadil

Hello. I am new to vaping got introduced to it by moe my uncle. Now since I started digital. Analogs taste bad and there is no bad smell with the ecigs

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh

@aadil, welcome to the forum. Enjoy the journey!! And be very careful, this forum is addictive !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

aadil said:


> Hello. I am new to vaping got introduced to it by moe my uncle. Now since I started digital. Analogs taste bad and there is no bad smell with the ecigs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum. Apart from the bad smell of stinkies, you will also be getting your own sense of taste and smell back very soon. Happy vaping.


----------



## mbera

Welcome to the fourm @aadil any questions you have you'll definitely find the answers awesome ppl here enjoy your stay

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## aadil

Thanks ppl I heard that it is verry addictive. And cool

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

A warm welcome to all the new members  Haven't checked this thread in a while damn!


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome @aadil well done on making the switch  hope you enjoy it here with us


----------



## shabbar

welcome to te forum @aadil 

any questions or help needed we will gladly assist where we can 

many experienced vapers here with tons of knowledge


happy vaping


----------



## johan

To all the new members:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

A warm welcome to all the new members. Hope you enjoy your stay here.


Happy Vaping!


----------



## dragontw

Hi Guys!

Been lurking here for a few days but decided it's time to introduce myself. I am Graphic Designer that has lived and worked for the last 15 years in Asia. I only recently returned to South Africa to get married and help out with some family matters. I was a Marlboro Red & Mild Seven (Japanese Brand) smoker at about 20-30 a day. I discovered Vaping just under 2 years ago and haven't touched a stinky since. I am glad that I found the forum and I hope to get to know you guys.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @dragontw, congrats on your 2 year achievement. Enjoy the forum


----------



## johan

Welcome @dragontw - nice to have a veteran vaper as a new member here. Where about in Asia did you live?


----------



## dragontw

Hong Kong, Singapore, Mainland China, a short stint in Japan but the last couple of years has been Taiwan.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

dragontw said:


> Hong Kong, Singapore, Mainland China, a short stint in Japan but the last couple of years has been Taiwan.



wow, you have been busy


----------



## RevnLucky7

Welcome @dragontw !


----------



## dragontw

I worked for a large Educational publishing company that had branches in all those places. It's been fun but I needed a break from all that...so now I do mostly freelance. I seriously miss Asia...the reverse culture shock of returning to SA has been rough the last couple of months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to forum @dragontw and a warm welcome back to SA! Well done on your long vaping journey! Wow!!! Have fun on the forum 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Renato Da Silva said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Name is Renato (shut up i know it's my screen name and no i didn't read the registration page correctly before clicking done )
> 
> Used to be a social smoker or smoked a lot hub. Bought my first E-Cigaret from Vapeking today. Enjoying the flavor and device. A little bit of a burn in my throat, but i am sure that will go away. (also i see plenty of hydration is needed)
> 
> Hope to meet a lot of people at the Vape meet in JHB and learn more about Vaping



Welcome @Renato Da Silva - all the best for your vaping journey. 
We certainly have a great forum and I hope you enjoy it here.
All the best for the coming weeks' vaping - and yes, great idea you plan to join us for the JHB Vape Meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

welcome to the mad house all you new members

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

aadil said:


> Hello. I am new to vaping got introduced to it by moe my uncle. Now since I started digital. Analogs taste bad and there is no bad smell with the ecigs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Welcome @aadil 
Well done on starting to vape - you are doing a great thing!
I agree with you on the issue of taste and smell. Analogs were really bad! I only fully appreciate it now.
All the best and hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

dragontw said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Been lurking here for a few days but decided it's time to introduce myself. I am Graphic Designer that has lived and worked for the last 15 years in Asia. I only recently returned to South Africa to get married and help out with some family matters. I was a Marlboro Red & Mild Seven (Japanese Brand) smoker at about 20-30 a day. I discovered Vaping just under 2 years ago and haven't touched a stinky since. I am glad that I found the forum and I hope to get to know you guys.



Welcome @dragontw 

Congrats on finding the forum and for being a 2-year vaper - that makes you one of the few "vaping seniors" on the forum. 

When you have a chance, please share with us your findings over the past two years. You must have tried a wide variety of equipment and juices. What are you vaping on these days?

Enjoy the forum and wishing you well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members *
...and even some long-standing members

*Pease put your location in your personal details. *
It will then show up in the details below your avatar picture next to each post. 

It helps with various things like the taste box, vape meets, selling gear and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Just click on your name in the top right, 
- select "personal details" 
- and fill in the "location" field. 

No need for exact locations, a city is fine. 

Thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Renato Da Silva

shabbar said:


> welcome to te forum @aadil
> 
> any questions or help needed we will gladly assist where we can
> 
> many experienced vapers here with tons of knowledge
> 
> 
> happy vaping



Quick question, I don't know if it's common. But does your E-cigaret look a little skew?


----------



## BhavZ

Renato Da Silva said:


> Quick question, I don't know if it's common. But does your E-cigaret look a little skew?


What kit are you referring to?


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Renato Da Silva said:


> Quick question, I don't know if it's common. But does your E-cigaret look a little skew?



If its a Twisp then its... It's so 1950's and SKEW

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

My ego flea market specials look like the leaning tower of pisa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Renato Da Silva

Kargen mini Protank 3 with a eGo-C Twist


----------



## dragontw

Thanks Silver!!

"vaping senior"....dont know about that, just really passionate about vaping.

Well I started smoking in High School at about age 16 and haven't stopped or was planning to stop since I discovered Vaping. In Asia a pack of cigs go for about R5.00. A co worker of mine showed me one of those disposable ecigs one day at the office. We told him he'll be back on analogs in no time. Well weeks passed and he was quite content. So I bought some just for laughs and decided to give it at least a couple of days. Well by day 3 or so I noticed that my sense of smell started to come back. So what the hell I went and bought a few more because I still got the nic buzz from them. I started to feel better and could climb the office stairs without heaving. So I started researching online and read anything I could find.

From there I upgraded to cartridges and early rechargeable batteries. Then I discovered Hangsen Juice from China and when the first Ego style stuff came out I thought I was in Vaping Heaven. So I have been following every trend and new shiny shiny since. I got a couple of trusted mods, rba's, drippers and tanks. So what started as just a simple disposable ecig now turned into a full fledged hobby.

Juices. Now that is where my passion has been lately. I became good friends with a guy that opened the first Vape store in Taipei. He became passionate about vaping but wasn't happy with the quality of the stuff they were selling at the night markets (Hangsen & Liqua fakes). So when he opened his store he imported his flavours from the US and Europe and started to carry his own line of juices. Very good stuff! Since he knew I was a graphic designer he asked me to design the juice labels for him and that is how we became friends. I spent many a Saturday afternoon helping him mix juice and coming up with a line, all just for the fun of it all.

I brought a stash with me to South Africa but it's running seriously low. So been saving it and vaping the odd Liqua & Totally Wicked (Yuck) to make it last. I thought about just getting some more from Taiwan but just didn't feel like dealing with customs (had enough trouble just to get my two cats into the country). So that is how I discovered this forum, and found out there is actually a quite ACTIVE Vaping community. Also found I could get my hands on flavours and bases locally.

I got some PG & VG and a couple of flavours coming and will be mixing very soon. I'll keep you guys posted how things go once I am up and running. In the meantime I am vaping on some VM Juices. Bliss!! @Oupa good job on these juices!

Sorry about the wall of text.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex

@dragontw, very interesting wall of text indeed. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @dragontw 
Most interesting and thanks for sharing and taking the time to write 
Let us know how your mixing goes!

Glad you found the forum and hope you enjoy it and can learn something from the amazing vapers here as well as teach us a few things.


----------



## annemarievdh

Wow, @dragontw, so we can learn a couple of things form you. Thankx for your story.


----------



## johan

shie-shie yo-yee-s yue-doo @dragontw (you will understand)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dragontw

Bu Ke Qi @johan

(Took me a bit to understand what you wrote since I am used to Pinyin, but I got there)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

dragontw said:


> Bu Ke Qi @johan
> 
> (Took me a bit to understand what you wrote since I am used to Pinyin, but I got there)



Unfortunately this forum doesn't accept anything else but western characters, so I tried to do phonetically and well, at least you got the drift.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CapeVaper

Hello all. 

Let me tell you my storie.
I've been a smoker for at least 12 years now, for the last 8 I've been smoking 2 packs a day. 

Last week I went to the doc because I have been sitting with some heavy chest pains. We'll end up smoking does take its toll. Lol. I've been told to stop smoking as soon as possible but to be honest that is not so easy. 
I've tried to do it cold turkey but does not even last a day.

My friend told me about vaping and I have tried vaping his, I seem to like it and want to try it.
I just sitting with 1 problem. It's a huge expense. I see there is a huge amount of vape equipment and it difficult to choose. I used my buddies "vv" device, witch is awesome, but the normal batteries just doesn't work at all.
Seams to me you have to go Vv. 

I'm not a very rich man and it seams like this is a "rich man's" habit.

My friend told me to look up this website and join.
Said it's very helpful and there is a lot of amazing people on here.

So here I am, looking for advice and some help.

I'm looking forward to see what the hole vape thing is about.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Warm welcome to you @CapeVaper - the fundies here will quickly come with the most economic suggestions


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @CapeVaper, you cant go wrong with a VV, but as you say it's a bid expensive to start. But if you take your cig money and use that to buy your equipment. It's rely not that bad. 

Good luck  and enjoy


----------



## CapeVaper

It's seams my smoking habit can't even buy a vv battery, never mind a whole kit and juice.


----------



## Metal Liz

a very warm welcome to CapeVaper  what does your budget look like for your vaping equipment and juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

CapeVaper said:


> It's seams my smoking habit can't even buy a vv battery, never mind a whole kit and juice.



Ow dear, ok, can we get a idea what your budget is?


----------



## CapeVaper

Don't really have a budget to get started. Trying to find out how much I need.


----------



## Metal Liz

okay if the budget's not that big and you are wanting VV, i would def look at the *The iTaste VV, *it has pass through which means you don't need a backup battery cause you can vape and charge at the same time, plus it uses the same charger as a blackberry or samsung phone... i suggest you come join us at the vape meet on saturday and then the guys can help you choose the right setup for your budget

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh

That is a very good idea @Metal Liz has, @CapeVaper. You will get the best advice and experience the equipment first hand. And meet all the wonderful forum members in Capetown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

CapeVaper said:


> Don't really have a budget to get started. Trying to find out how much I need.



Starter kits go for R400-500, and juice will vary depending on brand and usage. Unfortunately as a once off it is a whack of dough when you start out but don't cut yourself short in the beginning as the expense will drag on for longer.
MVP 2.0 @ R760, clearo tank and spare coils R500? Juice @ R300-R500? 

So a R1700 layout. Deduct what you'd spend on stinkies in a month and only paying the extra as a once off expense. From there on out its only the juice and a spare coil now and again.

Even your really cheap packs of stinkies @ R16-17 (X2 packs a day) equates to just on R1000 a month.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mbera

Warm welcome @CapeVaper - enjoy the trip 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

@CapeVaper hi and welcome.


----------



## Andre

@CapeVaper, if you come the the Cape Vape Meet you might even win a starter kit or more in the Raffle. If not, you will have learned at lot. Check out the threads below. If you want to come, just tell us so in the thread mentioned in the first link.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...apoli-shop-4-westport-square-sandown-rd.2219/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/prizes-up-for-grabs-at-the-cape-vape-meet-2.2445/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snakeza

Hi Everyone My name is Sean ,stopped smoking for 9 months started again , then I started vaping and never looked back

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Darth_V@PER

HI @Snakeza, Welcome to the forum and I hope you enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera

Welcome @Snakeza you ginoig to luv it here awesome ppl here enjoy your stay

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Snakeza said:


> Hi Everyone My name is Sean ,stopped smoking for 9 months started again , then I started vaping and never looked back



Welcome @Snakeza, enjoy the forum and happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snakeza

Thank You guys for the awesome welcome I already feel like im apart of the family and might I add i was using the google search engine trying to find mods and it brought me here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Snakeza said:


> Thank You guys for the awesome welcome I already feel like im apart of the family and might I add i was using the google search engine trying to find mods and it brought me here



What would we do without Google? Well spotted there man  Trust me once you start reading some of the threads n start learning about vaping, you get just as addicted to the forum as you do Vaping  Trust me!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Snakeza ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragontw

Welcome @Snakeza 
How long you been Vaping?


----------



## Snakeza

dragontw said:


> Welcome @Snakeza
> How long you been Vaping?



@Dragon been vaping now since December 2013, first started with those twisp and now im here  started from the bottom now we here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

A warm welcome @Snakeza, hope you have fun here with us! Koodos on starting your vapaing journey!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

CapeVaper said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Let me tell you my storie.
> I've been a smoker for at least 12 years now, for the last 8 I've been smoking 2 packs a day.
> 
> Last week I went to the doc because I have been sitting with some heavy chest pains. We'll end up smoking does take its toll. Lol. I've been told to stop smoking as soon as possible but to be honest that is not so easy.
> I've tried to do it cold turkey but does not even last a day.
> 
> My friend told me about vaping and I have tried vaping his, I seem to like it and want to try it.
> I just sitting with 1 problem. It's a huge expense. I see there is a huge amount of vape equipment and it difficult to choose. I used my buddies "vv" device, witch is awesome, but the normal batteries just doesn't work at all.
> Seams to me you have to go Vv.
> 
> I'm not a very rich man and it seams like this is a "rich man's" habit.
> 
> My friend told me to look up this website and join.
> Said it's very helpful and there is a lot of amazing people on here.
> 
> So here I am, looking for advice and some help.
> 
> I'm looking forward to see what the hole vape thing is about.



Welcome to the forum @CapeVaper 
Considering to switch to vaping is a great thing. I smoked for 20 years about a pack of Rothmans a day and never thought it would be this easy to stop. Had my last cig 6 months ago and feel much better for it. 

As the others have pointed out, an initial outlay of about R1,000 is the least you are in for. But let me say that if you get the right equipment for you, you will enjoy it much more. Maybe an extra bit spent in the beginning can make all the difference between you enjoying it or not enjoying it enough. @Matthee's suggestion of coming to the Cape Vape Meet is a good one. There will be lots of different equipment for you to try out and you will probably learn more there than hours of reading online. Do a bit of research and get something that works for you. 

Incidentally, not saying this is the best type of equipment at the moment but my mini protank 2 and Vision Spinner VV battery has served me well for months and is still going strong. 

All the best with your journey and enjoy the forum. We have a great place here

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members. Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Boy the forum is growing nicely.


Happy Vaping!


----------



## Hazy_Jack

Hey Everyone

Nice to be here. Been lurking a while now since starting vaping and I am really impressed with the community so far.
Started vaping about a week ago, bought a Twisp Clearo and haven't looked back since.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PeterHarris

welcome Hazy, im sure you will enjoy your stay here........ good work on moving on to the digital era!


----------



## johan

Warm cloud welcome to all the new members

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome welcome new members


----------



## annemarievdh

Hazy_Jack said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Nice to be here. Been lurking a while now since starting vaping and I am really impressed with the community so far.
> Started vaping about a week ago, bought a Twisp Clearo and haven't looked back since.



Welcom to the forum @Hazy_Jack, and congratulations on quieting stinkies.


----------



## Andre

Hazy_Jack said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Nice to be here. Been lurking a while now since starting vaping and I am really impressed with the community so far.
> Started vaping about a week ago, bought a Twisp Clearo and haven't looked back since.


Most welcome. Shoot if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## dreamcatcha

Hi there, I'm Cheryl and was introduced to this site by Andro. I'm looking so forward to Saturday's Vape gathering and meeting all you lekker, friendly Vapers! I started off on the Maxi, wasn't happy with the pulling power and then got 2xMaxi's from Zeki - both batteries broke when I dropped them (I now have a holder!) Next was batteries only from Vape in N1 City, but I'm looking to advance my vaping pleasure - my vape is attached to my hand - and look forward to all the stuff I'm going to see and WANT at the meeting ... already thinking by how much I should go into overdraft seeing its' 5 days away from payday! See you guys on Saturday then and hope you fundi's can give some great recommendations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

dreamcatcha said:


> Hi there, I'm Cheryl and was introduced to this site by Andro. I'm looking so forward to Saturday's Vape gathering and meeting all you lekker, friendly Vapers! I started off on the Maxi, wasn't happy with the pulling power and then got 2xMaxi's from Zeki - both batteries broke when I dropped them (I now have a holder!) Next was batteries only from Vape in N1 City, but I'm looking to advance my vaping pleasure - my vape is attached to my hand - and look forward to all the stuff I'm going to see and WANT at the meeting ... already thinking by how much I should go into overdraft seeing its' 5 days away from payday! See you guys on Saturday then and hope you fundi's can give some great recommendations!


Hi Cheryl, thought I saw your name on the Vape Meet list. Most welcome. See you on Saturday - there will be great gear and juices there - max overdraft for sure. Happy vaping.


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @dreamcatcha, enjoy the forum and the meet


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Hazy_Jack and @dreamcatcha.


----------



## crack2483

'Alo 'Alo @Hazy_Jack and @dreamcatcha. Welcome to this awesome community. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to all the new members


----------



## ET

welcome to all the new peoples


----------



## Gonzales

Hi all. Just registered after a week or so of googling and trying to figure out all the choices out there. Never tried a vape before and due to my location its a bit difficult to shop for the goodies. So after reading a bit about everything about vaping, im busy putting together a kit on Vapeking and need to know from the pro's if this will do
2xEGO-C Twist 1300MAH Variable Voltage Battery
1xusb charger
1xwall charger
2xProtank 3 Mini
Sprare coils out of stock
And some juice
I was looking at the EGO pro starter kit but also out of stock but believe the vv batteries is better
Realy want to quit the stinkies so id rather get the right setup first time
I would appreciate any comments

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris

hi and welcome to the forum @Gonzales that is a very nice selection you have made there. you cannot go wrong with a VV device if you want to quit.


----------



## Metal Liz

hi @Gonzales, welcome to the forum! what is your budget like for you setup?


----------



## soonkia

@Gonzales - Really a sweet setup you've got there. You can't go wrong with what you've got there. Wish that was the setup I started with...


----------



## BumbleBee

a big warm fuzzy welcome to all the new members, hope you enjoy all his as much as I do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzales

Hi Peter and Liz. Started with a budget of R1000 but i hate to buy twice. I would rather buy good first up and add later. Total for above is R1600 with 2 liquids included. I work outside the whole day so the size of setup is important to me as i will carry it with me


----------



## Gonzales

Hi soonkia


----------



## PeterHarris

i have said it many times and i will say it again, if your budget is R800 or above you only have 1 option and thats MVP - its a great starter with alot of btry cappacity and it will last you will into your journey.... i still use the MVP.....

go to www.vapeking.co.za and check out their MVP kits

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gonzales

Thanks Bumblebee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

I did Peter and i do like. Im only concerned about the size


----------



## Metal Liz

i'm also a great fan of the MVP, but it might be too big for him with having to carry it with him outside... what about the Itaste VV, also has pass through and you don't need to buy a separate charger cause most people have a samsung or blackberry charger already...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

A huge awesome WELCOME to all the new members. I just know you all came to the right forum and you will find pretty much anything you need here. Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Gonzales said:


> I did Peter and i do like. Im only concerned about the size



http://www.vapeking.co.za/mods/innokin-itaste-vtr.html

It's a little pricy but it is pretty compact, and awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

i did not like box mods AT ALL - but i must admit now - its my favourite - and it still fits into my pants pocket 

this is the MVP with a iClear 16B tank:


----------



## Gonzales

Like i said im living in Jan Kemp so its not easy to go to a shop and hold the units in my hand to decide. Im going on pocs and youtube vids


----------



## Gonzales

Sorry its pics


----------



## PeterHarris

like @Metal Liz says ...itaste VV also a very good option, but i reckon you might need to recharge through the day depending on the wattage you vape at... i have one of those aswell very nice mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Gonzales said:


> Sorry its pics


 ok give me 5 mins ill send you a pic


----------



## annemarievdh

Gonzales said:


> I did Peter and i do like. Im only concerned about the size



Don't wary about the size, you will get use to it in the firs 5 sec. You will love it and never look back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Gonzales said:


> Like i said im living in Jan Kemp so its not easy to go to a shop and hold the units in my hand to decide. Im going on pocs and youtube vids


Welcome the forum. Here is a link to a post giving you dimensions of both: 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-56#post-39420

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

annemarievdh said:


> Don't wary about the size, you will get use to it in the firs 5 sec. You will love it and never look back



That's what she said

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> That's what she said



Very funny...


----------



## Gonzales

I like the itaste vv's dimentions but also worried about the capacity


----------



## Gonzales

annemarievdh said:


> Very funny...


LOL What site am i on?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Gonzales said:


> LOL What site am i on?



On a site with a bunch of crazy vapers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gonzales

Thanks Matthee


----------



## Gonzales

annemarievdh said:


> On a site with a bunch of crazy vapers


Seems like fun


----------



## PeterHarris

Gonzales said:


> Sorry its pics


from left to right:

iTaste VV with a ProTank 3 mini ; MVP with iClear 16B ; MVP with AeroTank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

So you guys would all recommend the VTR rather than the option i mentioned in my first post?


----------



## PeterHarris

Gonzales said:


> So you guys would all recommend the VTR rather than the option i mentioned in my first post?


VTR is a bit bigger than the MVP, but it can do sub-ohm coils - you will never need anything else...well....almost never lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

VTR and MVP in same pic


----------



## Gonzales

Peter sorry for the stupid question but do you keep the tank screwed on or take it of after use?


----------



## PeterHarris

i keep it on  always ready for action

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

The MVP doesnt look that big. Believe one will get use to it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

@Gonzales warm welcome to you. Just my 2c; go for any of the "box" shaped ones, fits much easier in your pocket and chances of breaking it, is much less of a risk than something tall.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Gonzales said:


> The MVP doesnt look that big. Believe one will get use to it


it really isnt that big, but now that i look at the VTR, its slightly wider, but because the tank part is dropped its a lot shorter, which would make pocket carrying even better...


----------



## PeterHarris

oh no...am i finding myself wanting a VTR now... this forum is evil !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Gonzales said:


> So you guys would all recommend the VTR rather than the option i mentioned in my first post?


The VTR is a very heavy mod for pocket carry. I think they all referred to the MVP. I like the options you mentioned in your first post, because you have 2 batteries there. If something goes wrong, you have a backup. I remember @crack2483 (I think) only had a MVP, something went wrong and he was stuck. Nothing wrong with an MVP (awesome battery life), but get a backup if you can. Imperative that you get spare coils - many of our vendors stock them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Matthee said:


> The VTR is a very heavy mod for pocket carry. I think they all referred to the MVP. I like the options you mentioned in your first post, because you have 2 batteries there. If something goes wrong, you have a backup. I remember @crack2483 (I think) only had a MVP, something went wrong and he was stuck. Nothing wrong with an MVP (awesome battery life), but get a backup if you can. Imperative that you get spare coils - many of our vendors stock them.


thanks @Matthee you just saved my credit card, i forgot the VTR is so heavy... phew..close call

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

Yes sorry Matthee my mistake meant MVP. Yes, will firts have a look on the other sites if they have everything in stock. Hate to buy from couple of different shops


----------



## crack2483

Matthee said:


> The VTR is a very heavy mod for pocket carry. I think they all referred to the MVP. I like the options you mentioned in your first post, because you have 2 batteries there. If something goes wrong, you have a backup. I remember @crack2483 (I think) only had a MVP, something went wrong and he was stuck. Nothing wrong with an MVP (awesome battery life), but get a backup if you can. Imperative that you get spare coils - many of our vendors stock them.



Yip but some awesome service from @VapeKing and it was swapped out. Had to wait a couple of days to which I had to revert back to stinkies . Never again will I not have a backup. And welcome @Gonzales. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzales

If i decide on the MVP, what accessories should i look at apart from the basic kit?


----------



## PeterHarris

spare coils....for the tank, or an aero tank and spare coils for that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gonzales

Thanks crack
What do you use or reccomend as a backup to start of with


----------



## BumbleBee

This would make for a great backup/spare device 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/starter-kits/vape-king-ce4-starter-kit-blister-pack-650mah-battery.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

I see vapeking is out of stock on the earo tank


----------



## PeterHarris

Gonzales said:


> I see vapeking is out of stock on the earo tank


ooh they have a Nautilus clone for a steal of a price.... get that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

Thanks 
Decisions decisions


----------



## Metal Liz

M V P!!! M V P!!! M V P!!! MVP MVP MVP MVP  for the win hahahahaha... did my "mind assault" work???

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

oh heck, @Gonzales just buy them all, put the ones you don't like in the classifieds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

BumbleBee said:


> oh heck, @Gonzales just buy them all, put the ones you don't like in the classifieds



BEST ADVICE EVER!


----------



## soonkia

Yeah, the MVP is really a sweet device. It's about the the same height as pack of 20's smokes and half the width, and it lasts a day and a half. So it fits easily in a pocket

I initially had 1 x 1000mah and 1 600mah stick battery, and used to have to carry both with me - with the MVP I basically just carry that with me in my pocket. I really find it a lot easier.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex

I would get the MVP, just because it's much lighter than the VTR. Both devices are excellent. And then save your money for a REO in 3months time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon

Hey guys! 

So I've come here to announce that I have taken my first steps (albeit, small ones) into the world of vaping. I've been vaping for about a month now and while it's been quite an experience, I'm looking to alienate stinkies all together by the start of June  (cut down to 3 a day from a whole pack!). Anyways just wanted to say that this forum has been loads of help for learning about, well, almost everything (though there is still tons I'm struggling to wrap my brain around) 

Anyways, I've decided to go for a Kangertech Protank 3 Mini and Vision Spinner 2 VV for my first actual set up (what I have been using is a Twisp and while it works, I kinda regret purchasing it before I found this forum ) Was wondering if anyone had a similar setup or would recommend any changes for a newbie??? I do want something I can travel around with and is practical... Will think about mods and massive tanks later down the line. 

Awesome place though, community is fantastic and I hope to continue vaping mercilessly for sometime to come... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

welcome aboard @Vaporeon


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Vaporeon Well done! Those first steps can be tricky, but you'll get the hang of it 

I've just got me a new mini Protank 3, its awesome, so stainlessly sexy


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> M V P!!! M V P!!! M V P!!! MVP MVP MVP MVP  for the win hahahahaha... did my "mind assault" work???



hahahaha your worse than me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gonzales

Metal Liz said:


> M V P!!! M V P!!! M V P!!! MVP MVP MVP MVP  for the win hahahahaha... did my "mind assault" work???


Yes Liz i think it worked My mind is 99% made up in favour of MVP

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Gonzales said:


> Yes Liz i think it worked My mind is 99% made up in favour of MVP



good for you @Gonzales, you wont be sorry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gonzales

I Think before i do Anything else i should update my profile

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Gonzales said:


> Thanks crack
> What do you use or reccomend as a backup to start of with


I would stick with those batteries from your first post. And one of the tanks. Always good to have a second tank to alternate juices. You can also check out www.eciggies.co.za (Pretoria) or www.vapourmountain.co.za (Cape Town and eciggies agent), they usually have stock. The latter also has some awesome juices. For me the Nautilus looks top heavy on the MVP.


----------



## Vaporeon

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @Vaporeon Well done! Those first steps can be tricky, but you'll get the hang of it
> 
> I've just got me a new mini Protank 3, its awesome, so stainlessly sexy


 Can't wait!! But have to wait for payday unfortunately  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Vaporeon said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So I've come here to announce that I have taken my first steps (albeit, small ones) into the world of vaping. I've been vaping for about a month now and while it's been quite an experience, I'm looking to alienate stinkies all together by the start of June  (cut down to 3 a day from a whole pack!). Anyways just wanted to say that this forum has been loads of help for learning about, well, almost everything (though there is still tons I'm struggling to wrap my brain around)
> 
> Anyways, I've decided to go for a Kangertech Protank 3 Mini and Vision Spinner 2 VV for my first actual set up (what I have been using is a Twisp and while it works, I kinda regret purchasing it before I found this forum ) Was wondering if anyone had a similar setup or would recommend any changes for a newbie??? I do want something I can travel around with and is practical... Will think about mods and massive tanks later down the line.
> 
> Awesome place though, community is fantastic and I hope to continue vaping mercilessly for sometime to come...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


The mPT3 with Vision Spinner 2 will be a great setup. Welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.


----------



## Gonzales

Ok why did nobody convince Vaporeon to get a MVP
Welcome Vaporeon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gonzales

Thank you to all for all the advice. This is a world class forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon

Gonzales said:


> Ok why did nobody convince Vaporeon to get a MVP
> Welcome Vaporeon


Thanks! Hahaha I think I'll save the MVP for a home setup in the future. It's a little pricey for me right now. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Gonzales said:


> Ok why did nobody convince Vaporeon to get a MVP
> Welcome Vaporeon



Because @Vaporeon can see all the convincing we did for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Gonzales said:


> Ok why did nobody convince Vaporeon to get a MVP
> Welcome Vaporeon


Because it seems he know what he wants and just needed a sounding board for his choice. But, bear in mind that each vaper has his or her own preferences. You have to make up your own mind. You are the one going to live with the gear.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vaporeon

Too true @Matthee wouldn't have put it any other way. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Vaporeon I use that setup currently as I'm waiting on my mech mod stuff still. 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/51147

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaporeon

Snape of Vape said:


> @Vaporeon I use that setup currently as I'm waiting on my mech mod stuff still.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/51147
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


Holy Hell that looks super sexy ... That's exactly what I'm going for (maybe black Spinner though, anyone found white around?)... Hmmmm never imagined it would look so good!!! Now I'm just wiggling with excitement!  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ko7ad

Hi Everyone, 

Konrad here from Richards Bay. Been vaping since beginning February on Twisp products untill I found greener pastures and started vaping other juices and got my first Pro Tank Mini to go with my twisp batteries. 

Been trying my mates mods and think its time I move over to more "experienced" equipment. Evic bundled with a Pro Tank are my next buy including some kit to rebuild coils.

I hope to learn a lot from here and hopefully meet a few new faces along the way!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Ko7ad, you will definite learn allot here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @Ko7ad - suddenly quite a few members from Richards Bay (look here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/richards-bay-area-vapors-unite.2547/)


----------



## dragontw

Welcome to the forum @Ko7ad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the nuthouse @Ko7ad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ko7ad

Thanks for the welcome everyone! 



johan said:


> Warm welcome @Ko7ad - suddenly quite a few members from Richards Bay (look here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/richards-bay-area-vapors-unite.2547/)


 
More should join soon 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hazy_Jack said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Nice to be here. Been lurking a while now since starting vaping and I am really impressed with the community so far.
> Started vaping about a week ago, bought a Twisp Clearo and haven't looked back since.



Welcome @Hazy_Jack 
Congrats on the switch to vaping. You are doing a great thing
I always have a soft spot for Twisp since it got me off smoking. 
Enjoy the journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

dreamcatcha said:


> Hi there, I'm Cheryl and was introduced to this site by Andro. I'm looking so forward to Saturday's Vape gathering and meeting all you lekker, friendly Vapers! I started off on the Maxi, wasn't happy with the pulling power and then got 2xMaxi's from Zeki - both batteries broke when I dropped them (I now have a holder!) Next was batteries only from Vape in N1 City, but I'm looking to advance my vaping pleasure - my vape is attached to my hand - and look forward to all the stuff I'm going to see and WANT at the meeting ... already thinking by how much I should go into overdraft seeing its' 5 days away from payday! See you guys on Saturday then and hope you fundi's can give some great recommendations!




Welcome to the forum @dreamcatcha 
Congrats on finding the forum and getting involved. The vape meet is going to be super. 
All the best


----------



## Silver

Gonzales said:


> Hi all. Just registered after a week or so of googling and trying to figure out all the choices out there. Never tried a vape before and due to my location its a bit difficult to shop for the goodies. So after reading a bit about everything about vaping, im busy putting together a kit on Vapeking and need to know from the pro's if this will do
> 2xEGO-C Twist 1300MAH Variable Voltage Battery
> 1xusb charger
> 1xwall charger
> 2xProtank 3 Mini
> Sprare coils out of stock
> And some juice
> I was looking at the EGO pro starter kit but also out of stock but believe the vv batteries is better
> Realy want to quit the stinkies so id rather get the right setup first time
> I would appreciate any comments



Welcome @Gonzales 
You are doing the right thing to do research and read the forums. 
I think your kit you are looking at sounds like a really top notch lineup for a starter kit. 
Two of everything, thats definitely the way to go!
All the best and do keep in touch and let us know how it goes

Ps : where are you based?


----------



## Silver

Vaporeon said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So I've come here to announce that I have taken my first steps (albeit, small ones) into the world of vaping. I've been vaping for about a month now and while it's been quite an experience, I'm looking to alienate stinkies all together by the start of June  (cut down to 3 a day from a whole pack!). Anyways just wanted to say that this forum has been loads of help for learning about, well, almost everything (though there is still tons I'm struggling to wrap my brain around)
> 
> Anyways, I've decided to go for a Kangertech Protank 3 Mini and Vision Spinner 2 VV for my first actual set up (what I have been using is a Twisp and while it works, I kinda regret purchasing it before I found this forum ) Was wondering if anyone had a similar setup or would recommend any changes for a newbie??? I do want something I can travel around with and is practical... Will think about mods and massive tanks later down the line.
> 
> Awesome place though, community is fantastic and I hope to continue vaping mercilessly for sometime to come...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Welcome @Vaporeon 
You are doing a great thing to try alienate stinkies
All the best with your journey and I am sure you are going to enjoy your new kit you are looking at. 
We have a great forum indeed and the spirit is high and strong
Looking forward to your contributions.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> Because it seems he know what he wants and just needed a sounding board for his choice. But, bear in mind that each vaper has his or her own preferences. You have to make up your own mind. You are the one going to live with the gear.



Spot on @Matthee


----------



## Silver

Ko7ad said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> More should join soon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Welcome @Ko7ad 
Most unusual username. Where does it come from if i may ask?
All the best and hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## RevnLucky7

Welcome to all the new guys! 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaporeon

RevnLucky7 said:


> Welcome to all the new guys!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Thank you! Checked out your site. Definitely seems like the place to go for some super premium juices! Think I'll need to get some 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Wishing all the new comers to the forum a very warm welcome! Happy Vaping 




??​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ko7ad

Silver said:


> Welcome @Ko7ad
> Most unusual username. Where does it come from if i may ask?
> All the best and hope you enjoy the forum!



Unfortunately I dont have a intresting back story to add but it's basically a combination of my lucky number and my name. Came up with it whilst I was into online gaming when my name was already taken by a user. 

Well I haven't run into that issue since... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

Ko7ad said:


> Unfortunately I dont have a intresting back story to add but it's basically a combination of my lucky number and my name.



<--------- Snap, only my name isn't Lucky

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Warm welcome to all the new members! Hope you enjoy your stay here


Happy Vaping!


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @Ko7ad, hope you will have many joyful hours here with us on the forum


----------



## Rooigevaar

Hi

Been Stalking this forum for a while now. So Hello everybody, my name is Rooigevaar and I am an Vapeaholic!


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha stalking the forum, i love it!!  Welcome @Rooigevaar and enjoy the vape addiction


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Rooigevaar, enjoy the forum, and tell us a bid about your self. How long have you been vaping and what setup do you have


----------



## johan

@Rooigevaar


----------



## Mufasa

OK, I really really really need one of these box jobs. Will there be any for sale at the Cape meet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Mufasa said:


> OK, I really really really need one of these box jobs. Will there be any for sale at the Cape meet?



I'm sure the retailers that will attend will have them there.


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Rooigevaar


----------



## crack2483

Welcome and enjoy the open stalking now @Rooigevaar

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TangoCharlie

Hi all, my name is Tony and I work with Derick from SkyBlue, been vaping for 2 months now and was one of the last ones in the office to be converted by Derick. I think I have this past week crossed a boundary from just using the starter kit to venturing into unknown boundaries. Still have the occasion stinkie, does taste a lot better than before though, but have reduced down to 2 packs a month as opposed to 1,5 a day. Awesome site and always nice to know what others are doing..


Sent from my iPad u

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @TangoCharlie. What a convenient place to work lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @TangoCharlie, enjoy the forum


----------



## TangoCharlie

The nice thing about working with him is that I have become his test subject and we can chat on the balcony..... Still have to respect the workplace rules and not vape inside


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @TangoCharlie


----------



## mbera

Welcome to the best place to be @TangoCharlie. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new forum members. Hope you enjoy your stay here


Happy Vaping!


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @TangoCharlie


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to @TangoCharlie, hope you have loads of fun here with us 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Rooigevaar - hope you enjoy your vaping and the fun on the forum


----------



## Silver

TangoCharlie said:


> Hi all, my name is Tony and I work with Derick from SkyBlue, been vaping for 2 months now and was one of the last ones in the office to be converted by Derick. I think I have this past week crossed a boundary from just using the starter kit to venturing into unknown boundaries. Still have the occasion stinkie, does taste a lot better than before though, but have reduced down to 2 packs a month as opposed to 1,5 a day. Awesome site and always nice to know what others are doing..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad u



Welcome @TangoCharlie 
Congrats on the vaping and cutting down on the stinkies. Great achievement
And hope you enjoy your stay on the forum. It is a great place!
All the best


----------



## BhavZ

Wow this forum is growing nicely

Welcome to all the new members, hope you enjoy your stay here.

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash

Hey guys,

I'm Yash, I'm from Durban and I'm an IT geek.
I've been vaping for about 16 months now and have not touched a cancer stick since.
When I started vaping people at the office laughed at me, now we have over 30 full time vapers and quite a few who have stopped smoking because of vaping.

My kit consists of the following:
Vamo V5 with 2 x Efest 18650 2100mah IMRs.
Nitecore I2 charger
Kanger mPT2
Kanger MPT3
Kanger Aerotank Mini (Coming very soon!!!)
Innokin itazte VV Battery
Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze is my all day vape.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Yash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @Yash, wow! 16 months ... now I'm the noob here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Yash! Hope you enjoy your stay here!


Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Welcome @Yash! 16 months is quite a bit of experience!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ocali

Howzit guys,

just joined the forum... recently purchased some kit from Vapour Mountain.. just awaiting arrival.. Im from Durban.. never vaped before.. looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Yash said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm Yash, I'm from Durban and I'm an IT geek.
> I've been vaping for about 16 months now and have not touched a cancer stick since.
> When I started vaping people at the office laughed at me, now we have over 30 full time vapers and quite a few who have stopped smoking because of vaping.
> 
> My kit consists of the following:
> Vamo V5 with 2 x Efest 18650 2100mah IMRs.
> Nitecore I2 charger
> Kanger mPT2
> Kanger MPT3
> Kanger Aerotank Mini (Coming very soon!!!)
> Innokin itazte VV Battery
> Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze is my all day vape.
> 
> Cheers


Most welcome. Great kit and juice you got running there. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the wonderful world of ecigssa @Yash and @Ocali. Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @Ocali


----------



## Die Kriek

Welcome @Ocali! Hope you got some VM juice while you were there! @Oupa is a true master of the craft


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome @Yash!!! WOW!!!! that's a good track record you've got going there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Ocali , you've come to the right place, I remember how confusing all this was when I first started. Shout if you need help, there are so many helpful and very knowledgeable folks here all eager to help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome @Ocali, hope you have fun here and best of luck on your vaping journey


----------



## Yash

Wow, thanks for the warm welcome guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ocali

thanks alot for the welcome gents..lady.. yes i did get some juice.. Vm4 , Vm strawberry and liqua watermelon as well .. cannot wait..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ocali said:


> Howzit guys,
> 
> just joined the forum... recently purchased some kit from Vapour Mountain.. just awaiting arrival.. Im from Durban.. never vaped before.. looking forward to it.


Most welcome. Good luck with your journey. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping when your stuff arrives.


----------



## crack2483

Welcome new vapors. Great to have more on board. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek

Ocali said:


> thanks alot for the welcome gents..lady.. yes i did get some juice.. Vm4 , Vm strawberry and liqua watermelon as well .. cannot wait..


Never had Liqua myself, but VM4 is sublime! Just need to steep it for a bit to get it's true colours out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira

Hi Guys,

Im back after starting smoke again for 5 month been a week without a smoke now, hope this round goes better. Im sure it would.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Yash 
Congrats on being stinkie free for 16 months - that is brilliant!
All the best and hope you enjoy the forum - we have a great place here!


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Ocali 
You are doing a great thing! And you have joined a great forum!
All the best for your order from VM - let us know how it goes.


----------



## Silver

AndreFerreira said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im back after starting smoke again for 5 month been a week without a smoke now, hope this round goes better. Im sure it would.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2



Welcome back @AndreFerreira 
Hope it goes well for you this time - go for it


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to @AndreFerreira and best of luck on the second leg of your vaping journey


----------



## The Golf

Welcome to all our new vapours im sure you guys will have an awesome time. Again WELCOME all

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

AndreFerreira said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im back after starting smoke again for 5 month been a week without a smoke now, hope this round goes better. Im sure it would.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


Most welcome back. Happy vaping.


----------



## AndreFerreira

Thanks Matthee. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndreFerreira

Than you. Im sure it would go much better this time around.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## annemarievdh

AndreFerreira said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im back after starting smoke again for 5 month been a week without a smoke now, hope this round goes better. Im sure it would.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2



Welcome @AndreFerreira, I hope this time works out for you.


----------



## VapeGrrl

Good day folks, my name is Lindsay aka VapeGrrl. 

Some of you may have seen my husband @JakesSA around here, if so, I apologise in advance. He is however the main reason I enjoy vaping so much.. 

I am still fairly new to vaping (3 months or so) and have thus far resisted all of my husbands demands to upgrade from my trusty Twisp. My favourite e-juice at the moment is High Voltage shock treatment mixed with Vapour Mountain's vanilla pear.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

VapeGrrl said:


> Good day folks, my name is Lindsay aka VapeGrrl.
> 
> Some of you may have seen my husband @JakesSA around here, if so, I apologise in advance. He is however the main reason I enjoy vaping so much..
> 
> I am still fairly new to vaping (3 months or so) and have thus far resisted all of my husbands demands to upgrade from my trusty Twisp. My favourite e-juice at the moment is High Voltage shock treatment mixed with Vapour Mountain's vanilla pear.




Welcome 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

VapeGrrl said:


> Good day folks, my name is Lindsay aka VapeGrrl.
> 
> Some of you may have seen my husband @JakesSA around here, if so, I apologise in advance. He is however the main reason I enjoy vaping so much..
> 
> I am still fairly new to vaping (3 months or so) and have thus far resisted all of my husbands demands to upgrade from my trusty Twisp. My favourite e-juice at the moment is High Voltage shock treatment mixed with Vapour Mountain's vanilla pear.



Welcome @VapeGrrl, enjoy the forum and what took you so long


----------



## johan

@VapeGrrl


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @VapeGrrl 

Well done on your 3 clean months 

If your setup works for you then stick with it, we will however convert you eventually, you will be assimilated, resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

Thanks

I like the feel of the Twisp, reminds me of a cigarette. When I hold my husbands VTR I feel like I am holding a grenade

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA

I might point out that there is something strange about @VapeGrrl's Twisp, it actually works quite well ..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Hahaha @JakesSA, that's becouse @VapeGrrl probabley knows how to look after her stuf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Wishing a super warm welcome to @VapeGrrl,@AndreFerreira,@Yash and @Rooigevaar. It is totally awesome to see so many people joining this forum and I'm sure all of you will find exactly what your looking for here and even make some new friends. Happy Vaping!


----------



## VapeGrrl

annemarievdh said:


> Hahaha @JakesSA, that's becouse @VapeGrrl probabley knows how to look after her stuf



Spot on...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

A warm welcome to the forum @VapeGrrl, congrats on your 3 months lady, nicely done  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Howes

Hi @spaced33. Nothing wrong with the Twisp if it is helping give up/cut down on the stinkies. It sufficed for me for over a month (not the twisp juice though) whilst i got some funds and knowledge together. Good luck and enjoy the journey.


----------



## Robert Howes

haha I am also a noob and a noob to the forum and post in the wrong place


----------



## johan

Robert Howes said:


> haha I am also a noob and a noob to the forum and post in the wrong place



Nothing wrong with your posting and its placing, we all here to advise, encourage and to ask questions.


----------



## Osmidon

Hi All!

My name is Louis Henn and I'm from Bellville, Western Cape.. I play for Cape Town metal bands Megalodon and Zombies ate my Girlfriend. Also run a recording studio Burning Tone Studios and a record label Burning Tone Records. Started vaping in December 2013 using the Kangertech EVOD starter kit. Really liked it. Kept me off cigarettes for 5 months until now. 

I noticed that the el' cheapos only goes that far and their performance deteriorates over time. So decided to invest in something good this time. Ordered the Kangertech Aerotank Mega from Subohmvapor and have since delved into the more technical side of vaping. On the journey to find the perfect solution for my personal taste. 

Glad to be onboard this forum! Seems like a really helpful and friendly community so far.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD

Welcome @Osmidon ! Enjoy the forum. And congrats on the 5 months!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Osmidon. Congratulations on your 5month stinky free. Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Osmidon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @Osmidon, plenty of non el cheapo devices to keep you off stinkies. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

crack2483 said:


> Welcome @Osmidon, plenty of non el cheapo devices to keep you off stickies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



and stinkies even


----------



## Metal Liz

a HUGE metal welcome to the forum @Osmidon, well done on your 5 month vaping journey  
yeah dude, you definitely need a more hardcore device than the little evod for your metal image

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

BumbleBee said:


> and stinkies even



Hahaha, fixed. Stupid predictive text.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Osmidon

Metal Liz said:


> a HUGE metal welcome to the forum @Osmidon, well done on your 5 month vaping journey
> yeah dude, you definitely need a more hardcore device than the little evod for your metal image



Haha. I don't care so much about the image but yes. Something more hardcore would do the trick. I just like the idea of assembling my own device and being able to customize. It must arrive soon though because I'm back on the stinkies and they suck. My EVOD served me well but its very limited.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

a HARDCORE WELCOME @Osmidon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Osmidon said:


> Haha. I don't care so much about the image but yes. Something more hardcore would do the trick. I just like the idea of assembling my own device and being able to customize. It must arrive soon though because I'm back on the stinkies and they suck. My EVOD served me well but its very limited.


what you can do in the mean time is maybe get hold of a new battery, something like a vision spinner with variable voltage, grab some wire and have a go at rebuilding those old evod coils. When you step up to something bigger it's always nice to have the smaller device as a backup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

what are you going to run your Kangertech Aerotank Mega with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker

Welcome @Osmidon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Osmidon

Metal Liz said:


> what are you going to run your Kangertech Aerotank Mega with?



That's the thing. I'm not 100% sure yet, but I'm currently looking at either the Smoktech SID or the Innokin SVD. Leaning towards the Innokin but still exploring options.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Osmidon

BumbleBee said:


> what you can do in the mean time is maybe get hold of a new battery, something like a vision spinner with variable voltage, grab some wire and have a go at rebuilding those old evod coils. When you step up to something bigger it's always nice to have the smaller device as a backup.



Ok my turn to ask a noob question. I know I can just google and find out but I've seen this "wire" you speak of on some online stores so now I'm assuming thats what you use them for? To rebuild the coils? What would that involve and is it something I'd have to do from time to time with my new Kangertech Aerotank Mega?


----------



## crack2483

Osmidon said:


> Ok my turn to ask a noob question. I know I can just google and find out but I've seen this "wire" you speak of on some online stores so now I'm assuming thats what you use them for? To rebuild the coils? What would that involve and is it something I'd have to do from time to time with my new Kangertech Aerotank Mega?



You can rebuild coils if you have time and patience. It's not necessary but it will work out cheaper than buying replacement coils for the tank.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Osmidon

crack2483 said:


> You can rebuild coils if you have time and patience. It's not necessary but it will work out cheaper than buying replacement coils for the tank.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Mmm... Two things I don't really have. Time and patience. I'll look into it but think in the long run I'll probably just buy replacement coils.


----------



## AndreFerreira

If you start getting the hang of building coils you can build coils that out perform the ones you buy by far.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Osmidon 
Wishing you the best for your vaping journey
Enjoy the forum and let us know how the Aerotank is


----------



## Phill

Morning all, just a quick post to introduce myself. Been smoking for close on 22 years and have been introduced to vaping only about a month ago! Bought myself and the missus a starter kit from VapeKing last week Saturday and we are hooked!!!! Thank you so much for all the great reviews, tips and information on the forum. It really is SUPER helpful!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @Phill


----------



## annemarievdh

Phill said:


> Morning all, just a quick post to introduce myself. Been smoking for close on 22 years and have been introduced to vaping only about a month ago! Bought myself and the missus a starter kit from VapeKing last week Saturday and we are hooked!!!! Thank you so much for all the great reviews, tips and information on the forum. It really is SUPER helpful!



Welcome to the forum @Phill


----------



## Phill

Thanks a lot guys, looking forward to my vaping journey!!


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @Phill, so good to hear that you and your missus are loving your vape kits  tell us a bit more, what did you get to start off with and what juices did you guys decide on?


----------



## crack2483

Welcome and comgrats @Phill

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phill

Hi Liz, we got the Ego-T CE4 starter kits. It's nice and all, but I'm already looking for a vv/vw unit. The starter kit was perfect to get us into vaping, but I'm looking for more..... I had a look at the VTR and SVD, so will most likely give the guys at VapeKing a visit at the end of the month. We tried most of the flavours, and eventually bought the following:
VK4 - Cherry - Menthol - Traditional Tabacco
The VK4 is just awesome, but the cherry mixed with the Menthol is also quite nice.

My only gripe at the moment is that I do not get a strong enough throat hit. But i'm sure that with the VTR or SVD combined with a good tank or atomozer, that would be resolved.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome to all the new members


----------



## TylerD

Hi @Phill ! Welcome to the forum. At 12mg in a CE4 you will struggle to get decent TH. Consider a different tank and maybe some 18mg juice as well. In something like a RDA or RBA 12mg will work a charm.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Phill

Thanks for the info TylerD, the iClear 30S tank that comes with the VTR and some decent 18mg juice? Will that produce some decent TH?


----------



## TylerD

Phill said:


> Thanks for the info TylerD, the iClear 30S tank that comes with the VTR and some decent 18mg juice? Will that produce some decent TH?


It will make a huge difference.


----------



## Phill

Excellent, sounds like the option I need. 
Thanks a lot for the advice. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Welcome @Robert Howes and @spaced33 . For me one of the things I have got to know about vaping is that if you use 18mg juice in an atty, you gonna be taking in way more nicotine than stinkies. It's only your stinky head that's telling you otherwise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Welcome @Robert Howes and @spaced33 . For me one of the things I have got to know about vaping is that if you use 18mg juice in an atty, you gonna be taking in way more nicotine than stinkies. It's only your stinky head that's telling you otherwise


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nicotine-absorption.2638/


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Phill


----------



## Al3x

Hey guys, the name's Alex and I'm from Durbz. Vaping now for about 2 months and really enjoying it. Haven't touched an analog since.

My current setup
innokin VV V3
ego variable wattage - my secondary battery cause the vvv3 only lasts me like half the day
iclear 16
mini protank 2
kanger t3s - having issues on my vvv3 

threw out my ce5 and h2 

at the moment i am only smoking feellife and hangsen and twisp rebel cause i cant seem to get a better red bull flavour

this months juices
hangsen
watermelon - surprising good
juicy peach - awesome
plum
red cola
red energy - a bit fruity for my taste

Feellife
cocktail - more banana-ish taste 
swiss dark chocolate
licorice - not as good as the one i bought from them 2 months ago
berry

it sounds like a lot but i do like 6ml a day, carry 5 iclear 16 topped up and by the time i leave work they are out

any advice or tips would be appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to the forum @Al3x, you have a pretty decent setup running and seems like you are doing pretty well already on your vaping journey!!!


----------



## capetocuba

Welcome @Al3x , sounds like you doing it very well . Only suggestion is trying an Evod atty, they in my very humble opinion the best of the "little uns". Juice is a personal preference and there are many online shops now in SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome @Al3x  Very nice starting setup


----------



## johan

To all the new members:


----------



## ET

welcome alex, always glad to see more kzn vapers join our ever growing family. if you have a spare moment, go do your little red dot over here, gotta show the other provinces there are vapers in kzn 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/where-are-you-located.957/


----------



## Al3x

done @denizenx


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Al3x, enjoy the forum


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Al3x , looks like you have most of your ducks in a row regarding your setup 

What nic levels are you vaping? I'm thinking it may be a bit low if you are using so much juice in a day. I'm trying to force myself to put my vape down and not hold it all the time, so far the mileage is improving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

@BumbleBee just moved to 9mg and 12mg this month, was a heavy smoker and used to puffing all day. Now with the added enjoyment i just can't help myself. my gear is almost always in my hand. And even though im on less nicotine since monday my usage hasn't increased by much.

But if I am doing too much maybe i should consider cutting down a bit. 
What you guys think??


----------



## Metal Liz

no ways dude, it's person preference, some people on the forum if i remember correctly vape even up to 10ml a day and probably has more juice in their house than a vendor hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Al3x said:


> @BumbleBee just moved to 9mg and 12mg this month, was a heavy smoker and used to puffing all day. Now with the added enjoyment i just can't help myself. my gear is almost always in my hand. And even though im on less nicotine since monday my usage hasn't increased by much.
> 
> But if I am doing too much maybe i should consider cutting down a bit.
> What you guys think??



I chill out on 18mg, but when I chain vape 12mg). I don't mind going through 10+ ml of e-liquid a day, it keeps me off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gonzales

Hi all
I have introduced myself here just over a week ago and asked for some advice after which i've ordered some R1700 worth of goodies from VapeKing. Well at this moment i am a very disappointed wannabe vapour. I am still waiting for my hardware to arrive. I have ordered some stuff on the same day from a shop that ships free of charge for orders above R420 ( some may know who im referring to) and received my parcel the next day. My Question. Is it normal to wait this long? Oh by the way, i cant seem to trace this parcel


----------



## BumbleBee

@Al3x I'm sure that there are a lot of folks here going through more juice than you, but hey listen.... do what you need to do to stay off the stinkies. There is no right and wrong, if you need a bigger tank then get a bigger tank, there are some pretty epic ones out there. You will find your comfort zone as time goes on


----------



## johan

Gonzales said:


> Hi all
> I have introduced myself here just over a week ago and asked for some advice after wich i've ordered some R1700 worth of goodies from VapeKing. Well at this moment i am a very disappointed wannabe vapour. I am still waiting for my hardware to arrive. I have ordered some stuff on the same day from a shop that ships free of charge for orders above R420 ( some may know who im referring to) and received my parcel the next day. My Question Is this normal?



No that's not normal, I suggest you contact @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff via private message to sort you out a.s.a.p.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Gonzales said:


> Hi all
> I have introduced myself here just over a week ago and asked for some advice after wich i've ordered some R1700 worth of goodies from VapeKing. Well at this moment i am a very disappointed wannabe vapour. I am still waiting for my hardware to arrive. I have ordered some stuff on the same day from a shop that ships free of charge for orders above R420 ( some may know who im referring to) and received my parcel the next day. My Question. Is it normal to wait this long? Oh by the way, i cant seem to trace this parcel


something is definitely wrong there, when I ordered I got my stuff the next day.... and I live under a rock in the bush

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Al3x

@BumbleBee yeah going for a bigger tank soon, planning for the aerotank hopefully it will be here by next monday. Can't wait


----------



## Al3x

@johan i chain vape pretty much the entire day, only relax n vape at home. But I am really enjoying it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Al3x said:


> @johan i chain vape pretty much the entire day, only relax n vape at home. But I am really enjoying it



Go for it, I'm doing basically the same and I still feel miles better than when I was on the stinkies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

nothing wrong with chain vaping, i consider myself a chainvaper.....lol only when i am actually busy with work or coils or something do i put my MVP down.....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Phill said:


> Morning all, just a quick post to introduce myself. Been smoking for close on 22 years and have been introduced to vaping only about a month ago! Bought myself and the missus a starter kit from VapeKing last week Saturday and we are hooked!!!! Thank you so much for all the great reviews, tips and information on the forum. It really is SUPER helpful!



Welcome @Phill 
All the best for your vaping journey! Its a great thing you are doing.
And hope you enjoy the forum - we have a great place here.


----------



## Silver

Al3x said:


> Hey guys, the name's Alex and I'm from Durbz. Vaping now for about 2 months and really enjoying it. Haven't touched an analog since.
> 
> My current setup
> innokin VV V3
> ego variable wattage - my secondary battery cause the vvv3 only lasts me like half the day
> iclear 16
> mini protank 2
> kanger t3s - having issues on my vvv3
> 
> threw out my ce5 and h2
> 
> at the moment i am only smoking feellife and hangsen and twisp rebel cause i cant seem to get a better red bull flavour
> 
> this months juices
> hangsen
> watermelon - surprising good
> juicy peach - awesome
> plum
> red cola
> red energy - a bit fruity for my taste
> 
> Feellife
> cocktail - more banana-ish taste
> swiss dark chocolate
> licorice - not as good as the one i bought from them 2 months ago
> berry
> 
> it sounds like a lot but i do like 6ml a day, carry 5 iclear 16 topped up and by the time i leave work they are out
> 
> any advice or tips would be appreciated




Welcome to the forum @Al3x 
Hope you enjoy your stay here - we sure have a great place !
All the best for your vaping journey - seems like you are doing very nicely 

On the topic of Red Bull flavour, I agree, Twisp's Rebel is very good. I also havent found another one as good and I have tried a few.

Perhaps give a few other vendors a try on the juice front. A great one is VapourMountain. It is run by @Oupa, also on this forum. They are listed as a retailer under the retailer section. They have 10ml samples at R50 which makes it cheaper to try a selection of juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kilr0y ZA

Hello peeps... I am very noob at vaping and all I know is it's lekker! Anyhoo it's way past my bed time and I don't know what else to say, so will try again tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Welcome all noobs to the forum! Keep the vapes vapy! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @kilr0y ZA. Many awesome mods and juices to discover to make it more lekker. Enjoy the stay.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al3x

welcome to the vaping family @kilr0y ZA enjoy!!


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members *
...and even some long-standing members

*Pease put your location in your personal details. *
It will then show up in the details below your avatar picture next to each post. 

It helps with various things like the taste box, vape meets, selling gear and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Just click on your name in the top right, 
- select "personal details" 
- and fill in the "location" field. 

No need for exact locations, a city is fine. 

Thank you


----------



## Silver

kilr0y ZA said:


> Hello peeps... I am very noob at vaping and all I know is it's lekker! Anyhoo it's way past my bed time and I don't know what else to say, so will try again tomorrow!



Welcome @kilr0y ZA 
Glad you think vaping is lekker. It sure is
Hope you enjoy the forum - we have a really great place here.
All the best with your vaping journey.


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.


----------



## johan

Lekker welcome @kilr0y ZA


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to the forum @kilr0y ZA, hope you will have loads of hours of fun here with us


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @kilr0y ZA, enjoy!! You gona love it here, you wont be a noob for to long. And I'm so glad to see so many females joining lately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @kilr0y ZA


----------



## mikebtimm

Hi guys n gals  I'm Michael . Not a smoker. But have taken an interest in vaping after seeing a friends twisp. I'm from Cape Town  Amped to learn more 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

A very very warm welcome to all the new forum members and all the additions to the vape family. It's so awesome to see the vape community growing in South Africa. Welcome all to an epic forum where you will find loads of kieff folks who can help on this magical journey of the vape.


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @mikebtimm there's lots to learn  
You've come to the right place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

mikebtimm said:


> Hi guys n gals  I'm Michael . Not a smoker. But have taken an interest in vaping after seeing a friends twisp. I'm from Cape Town  Amped to learn more
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Most welcome. Do browse around. If you have any questions, shoot. We are here to help and be helped. Hope you do not add nicotine should you decide to vape. The long term effects of vaping is unknown so do consider carefully.


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @mikebtimm, enjoy the forum


----------



## mikebtimm

Thanks guys! Been reading a few threads and I'm hooked 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

mikebtimm said:


> Thanks guys! Been reading a few threads and I'm hooked
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the land of the hooked @mikebtimm


----------



## Nidri

Greetings, good people of the ecigssa forum. Over the last month I've replaced my smoking habit with an ever increasing (in price as well as complexity) collection of vaping gizmos and whatnots. I think it's exactly this variety of new and numerous ways to get my particular fix that has distracted and intrigued me enough to somehow, miraculously, not have a normal cigarette for over two weeks. And having paid a visit to the VK lounge recently, I'm starting to realise that all of this is only possible because of the very active, very passionate community of enthusiasts and entrepeneurs that is pushing the culture of vaping. I hope to learn a lot more, and contribute in whatever way I can. Also, vaping is kind of awesome.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Nidri , so glad to hear you're having fun, and yes, vaping IS awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

mikebtimm said:


> Hi guys n gals  I'm Michael . Not a smoker. But have taken an interest in vaping after seeing a friends twisp. I'm from Cape Town  Amped to learn more
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Hi @mikebtimm 
I would normally welcome you to our forum and wish you the best for your vaping journey

However, no offence but seeing as though you are not a smoker I would suggest you stay away from vaping. There is no need to get addicted to nicotine. 

Do as you please and we will help and advise, but my advice is to stay away if you are not a smoker. 

All the best

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex

Hello @Nidri @mikebtimm @kilr0y ZA and anyone else I may have missed. Hope you enjoy it here, and receive a few good tips and tricks, not to mention a really awesome bunch of peeps.


----------



## Andre

Nidri said:


> Greetings, good people of the ecigssa forum. Over the last month I've replaced my smoking habit with an ever increasing (in price as well as complexity) collection of vaping gizmos and whatnots. I think it's exactly this variety of new and numerous ways to get my particular fix that has distracted and intrigued me enough to somehow, miraculously, not have a normal cigarette for over two weeks. And having paid a visit to the VK lounge recently, I'm starting to realise that all of this is only possible because of the very active, very passionate community of enthusiasts and entrepeneurs that is pushing the culture of vaping. I hope to learn a lot more, and contribute in whatever way I can. Also, vaping is kind of awesome.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on the 2 weeks. Yes, the hobby aspect does certainly help. Happy vaping.


----------



## Jean

Silver said:


> Hi @mikebtimm
> I would normally welcome you to our forum and wish you the best for your vaping journey
> 
> However, no offence but seeing as though you are not a smoker I would suggest you stay away from vaping. There is no need to get addicted to nicotine.
> 
> Do as you please and we will help and advise, but my advice is to stay away if you are not a smoker.
> 
> All the best


 i have to admit, i never bought a packet of stinkys in my life, i used hooka and cigars for social occasions. Then my wife tried to stop smoking and git ecigs but it was in the early days, so she dropped it and said it was too much a hassle. So i picked it up, made it work for me until she got jealous. Then she got Ce5 tanks and she stopped for the past 3 years with the stinkys. So in a way i see myself her hero. I am on 3mg nic now and loving the hobby side of it. Cant stop building coils. Got my multimeter today. So tge hobby is growing. Looking into sub-ohm vaping now also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mikebtimm

As @Jean said. Hookahs are a social thing for me too. It used to be a hobby and source of income as I made and sold hookahs. I found vaping interesting, not as a way of stopping smoking, but rather as an art of building something that others could appreciate too. I've read of zero nic juice all over. And that is my plan. @Silver has an excellent point. I don't want to pick up a bad habit. Therefor I'd rather replace my hookahs with vaping 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

mikebtimm said:


> As @Jean said. Hookahs are a social thing for me too. It used to be a hobby and source of income as I made and sold hookahs. I found vaping interesting, not as a way of stopping smoking, but rather as an art of building something that others could appreciate too. I've read of zero nic juice all over. And that is my plan. @Silver has an excellent point. I don't want to pick up a bad habit. Therefor I'd rather replace my hookahs with vaping
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I have read that hookah is even worse that stinkies healthwise.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mikebtimm

@mathee So have I.  therefore I feel that finding the forum has not brrn in vain 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

To all the new members:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

welcome to all the new members! hope you enjoy your stay!


Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome! Welcome! Welcome! To all new members that I've missed. Enjoy the forum !!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Hi All. My name is Imthiaz from JHB. This is a totally awesome forum. Joined the forum 2 days ago & i am really enjoying all the info. I just have standard equipment (Ego C-Tank Atties) Which i have been using for over a year now. After reading about & seeing all the other nice mods out there, I definitely need to upgrade. Will hopefully do this by next weekend, just need to figure out what/which mods to get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

A very special welcome to all the new members. Welcome to @KimH, please introduce yourself here if you would like to and let us know a little more about your vaping journey. Welcome all, enjoy the awesome vibes here at ecigssa.


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @Bubbly, hope to see ya at the Vape meet next week


----------



## Chop007

Bubbly said:


> Hi All. My name is Imthiaz from JHB. This is a totally awesome forum. Joined the forum 2 days ago & i am really enjoying all the info. I just have standard equipment (Ego C-Tank Atties). After reading about & seeing all the other nice mods out there, I definitely need to upgrade. Will hopefully do this by next weekend, just need to figure out what/which mods to get.


Welcome @Bubbly, this is the best place to meet like minded folks who can guide and assist with all your vaping questions. Very nice to meet you.


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the grates forum you'll ever find @Bubbly


----------



## devdev

Welcome to all the new members!

I hope you guys will soon consider this place to be your home


----------



## KimH

Greetings & Salutations from Cape Town.
Been vaping since November 2013, stopped the stinkies in January of this year. Haven't smoked since 
!
Currently using an MVP 2.0 with the standard iClear 30s.

Look forward to interacting with all of you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @KimH - congratulations on your victory

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean

devdev said:


> Welcome to all the new members!
> 
> I hope you guys will soon consider this place to be your home



Its my home page and i have i icon on my phones home screen! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Golf

Congrats kim. Awesome to hav u aboard

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Bubbly and @KimH 
Well done on your vaping journeys thus far
Wishing you both all the best


----------



## Metal Liz

a very warm welcome to all the new members, it's great to see how quickly our family is growing  hope you all have fun here with us and have a fantastic vaping journey ahead of you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Bubbly and @KimH


----------



## crack2483

Welcome new members. Happy vaping and enjoy your new home 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumbo Swart

Jumbo from joburg going to try the ecig thing instead of my 40 a day habit.

Looking for the innokin itaste 134 mini in black, anyone have stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum, @Jumbo Swart. Good luck on the vaping juney and ask away with any question. 

PS: If you ever want to upgrade, get a MVP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jumbo Swart said:


> Jumbo from joburg going to try the ecig thing instead of my 40 a day habit.
> 
> Looking for the innokin itaste 134 mini in black, anyone have stock


Most welcome to the forum. And good luck with you journey. If you ask in this forum, all the retailers will jump to tell you if they have stock as they are not allowed to promote their products in the general forums like this one. Otherwise you can crawl their web sites for it. Did see the 134 mini somewhere, but cannot recall exactly where. Maybe another member will point you there.
EDIT: Found a 134 mini here.


----------



## johan

@Jumbo Swart a warm .....


----------



## BumbleBee

Hello and Welcome @Jumbo Swart


----------



## Chop007

Jumbo Swart said:


> Jumbo from joburg going to try the ecig thing instead of my 40 a day habit.
> 
> Looking for the innokin itaste 134 mini in black, anyone have stock


A very warm welcome, thanks for joining the coolest forum in the land of ecig. You will find many here that can help you. Any advice, guidance etc, you need, just let us know. There's always an open ear and a kind heart here at ecigssa. Welcome. 

REVOLUTION

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GiJoeSENIOR

Hey hey folks 3 years off the cigs and avid vaper nice to meet you all and i hope i can contribute.


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @GiJoeSENIOR, looking forward to your contributions.


----------



## Chop007

GiJoeSENIOR said:


> Hey hey folks 3 years off the cigs and avid vaper nice to meet you all and i hope i can contribute.


Welcome @GiJoeSENIOR,awesome forum name, loved the GI Joe movie, GI Jane was also pretty good but the joe's rock. Well done on 3 years no smoking, legendary. Nice to meet you. 

vapemob.co.za


----------



## GiJoeSENIOR

Thank a lot. Its also my online gamertag im a xbox fanatic.


----------



## annemarievdh

GiJoeSENIOR said:


> Hey hey folks 3 years off the cigs and avid vaper nice to meet you all and i hope i can contribute.



Welcome @GiJoeSENIOR. Looking forward to your knowledge and insight.


----------



## GiJoeSENIOR

Thank you thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Hi all
I am on here now because of my very annoying husband @BumbleBee and all his new gadgets!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Bumblebabe said:


> Hi all
> I am on here now because of my very annoying husband @BumbleBee and all his new gadgets!!!



BIG Welcome @Bumblebabe, this is good news! Us girls are getting more and more on the forum. 

Very nice to meet you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

A merry bumble welcome @Bumblebabe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

annemarievdh said:


> BIG Welcome @Bumblebabe, this is good news! Us girls are getting more and more on the forum.
> 
> Very nice to meet you


Thank you 
Very nice to meet you too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

johan said:


> A merry bumble welcome @Bumblebabe


 Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GiJoeSENIOR said:


> Hey hey folks 3 years off the cigs and avid vaper nice to meet you all and i hope i can contribute.


Wow, 3 years is a huge accomplishment. Congrats. Most welcome to the forum. Love your avatar quotation. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> Hi all
> I am on here now because of my very annoying husband @BumbleBee and all his new gadgets!!!


Most welcome. Awesome to do this together. Love the Bumblebee and Bumblebabe! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Matthee said:


> Most welcome. Awesome to do this together. Love the Bumblebee and Bumblebabe! Happy vaping.


Thank you 
A starter vaperer still


----------



## BumbleBee

erm..... Hello @Bumblebabe , I see you found my hangout, great

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> erm..... Hello @Bumblebabe , I see you found my hangout, great


Now, behave yourself.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

BumbleBee said:


> erm..... Hello @Bumblebabe , I see you found my hangout, great


Yip

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @Bumblebabe. 

Guess what couple will be doing "Bee awareness" gigs at vape meets from now on

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all the new members from the noobs to the experts  hope you will all have loads of fun here with us 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just B

@Bumblebabe welcome. Just remember there is always a upside when you know what your @BumbleBee is doing as one gets little things like this then. My "bumblebee" like better and newer gadgets so I get some nice toys as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bumblebabe

I am sort of using this gadget now. Tried vaping before but it just did not work for me. Trying it again now so will see how it goes. 
I do embroidery and @BumbleBee does tattoos so yes we have a thing for needles 
I love sewing and making things like doggy jerseys ( I have 5 doggies)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Just B said:


> @Bumblebabe welcome. Just remember there is always a upside when you know what your @BumbleBee is doing as one gets little things like this then. My "bumblebee" like better and newer gadgets so I get some nice toys as well.


Hehehe 
That is why I got a new gadget too
men

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @GiJoeSENIOR

Always nice to have another seasoned vaper on board


----------



## Andre

Bumblebabe said:


> Hehehe
> That is why I got a new gadget too
> men


Insist on a pink Reo Mini 2.1. Something like this, but in all pink:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Matthee said:


> Insist on a pink Reo Mini 2.1. Something like this, but in all pink:


We did look at the "box" option but I really like the shape I got.
So far it works. I am a smoker, and that is it for me. He has a lot of flavors and I have 1 lol
Very simple for me


----------



## BumbleBee

Matthee said:


> Insist on a pink Reo Mini 2.1. Something like this, but in all pink:


I will make sure she gets whatever gadget her heart desires, when she's ready

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

welcome to all the new guys, strap yourself in this is one awesome ride

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Matthee said:


> Insist on a pink Reo Mini 2.1. Something like this, but in all pink:



What?? Shut Up!!! I LIKE!! I WANT! I MUST HAVE!! WERE IS IT ! I WANT IT* NOW*!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B

@annemarievdh ......... I can relate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jumbo Swart

Matthee said:


> Most welcome to the forum. And good luck with you journey. If you ask in this forum, all the retailers will jump to tell you if they have stock as they are not allowed to promote their products in the general forums like this one. Otherwise you can crawl their web sites for it. Did see the 134 mini somewhere, but cannot recall exactly where. Maybe another member will point you there.
> EDIT: Found a 134 mini here.



Great stuff thanks very much for the help


----------



## Jumbo Swart

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome to the forum, @Jumbo Swart. Good luck on the vaping juney and ask away with any question.
> 
> PS: If you ever want to upgrade, get a MVP




Excuse the ignorance but what's a MVP? Used to have at twisp in the beginning but they were not very good imho


----------



## annemarievdh

This is a MVP, you get it in a lot of different colors and designee. The purple one. The silver one is a VTR


----------



## Rex_Bael

The MVP is a variable voltage and wattage box mod by Innokin: http://www.vapeking.co.za/mods/innokin-itaste-mvp-2.0.html
It is an excellent, long-lasting battery that is very popular amongst the community here.??


----------



## Jumbo Swart

annemarievdh said:


> This is a MVP, you get it in a lot of different colors and designee. The purple one. The silver one is a VTR


Thank you 
And being new to this I am sure to have a few more questions ie what's a drip tip?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Jumbo Swart said:


> Thank you
> And being new to this I am sure to have a few more questions ie what's a drip tip?



That is a winning question.

It is the piece of a e-cig you put in your mouth


----------



## mohammed aakief gathoo

Hi.. My name is Mohammed Gathoo I am from Harrismith and I've been vaping for about just over a year now.. Started off with twisp but now have FLO and Itaste's and a Kangertech.. Hope to soon get the black hawk panzer with a kraken mod..


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @mohammed aakief gathoo.


----------



## mohammed aakief gathoo

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome to the forum @mohammed aakief gathoo.


Good to be here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jumbo Swart

annemarievdh said:


> That is a winning question.
> 
> It is the piece of a e-cig you put in your mouth


Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

mohammed aakief gathoo said:


> Hi.. My name is Mohammed Gathoo I am from Harrismith and I've been vaping for about just over a year now.. Started off with twisp but now have FLO and Itaste's and a Kangertech.. Hope to soon get the black hawk panzer with a kraken mod..


Most welcome to the forum. Seems like Harrismith is quite active on both the vendor and vapers front. Congrats on being stinkie free for such a long time. And good luck with the mech side of things. Happy vaping.


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @mohammed aakief gathoo


----------



## mbera

Welcome to all newbees have a super time here 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumbo Swart

Ok so this ecig thing has got a bit more involved since I tried it about 8 years ago.
What is the story about ohms, I see you get different ones and what is better, high or low
Also would it be better to get a vape that can tell you the ohms and watts?

This is what I am thinking so far
Innokin 134 Mini Starter Kit
Aspire Nautilus
18500 1000mAh 15A Battery x 2

Thats it for now but the questions will keep coming the more I read

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

Bumblebabe said:


> Hi all
> I am on here now because of my very annoying husband @BumbleBee and all his new gadgets!!!


Ha ha ha that is awesome, bumblebee and bumblebabe. Brilliant, and welcome to ecigssa. 

vapemob.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Hi .. My name is Johan, live in a small Freestate town and this vaping road are just about to start for me.

Deu to medical resons i am on a disability grand and ... *insert soppy storry here* .. "look at my sig"


----------



## Spyker

Welcome! @mohammed aakief gathoo


----------



## crack2483

Jumbo Swart said:


> Ok so this ecig thing has got a bit more involved since I tried it about 8 years ago.
> What is the story about ohms, I see you get different ones and what is better, high or low
> Also would it be better to get a vape that can tell you the ohms and watts?
> 
> This is what I am thinking so far
> Innokin 134 Mini Starter Kit
> Aspire Nautilus
> 18500 1000mAh 15A Battery x 2
> 
> Thats it for now but the questions will keep coming the more I read



ill let a more technical person explain the ohms but basically the lower the ohms the hotter your coil will burn. Commercial tanks like kangertech and Nautilus will fire between 1.3 up to over 2. Your juice will taste different at different ohms due to it vaporising at a different heat. Personally I feel juice manufacturers should suggest what ohms you should be vaping their blend at because well they made the stuff but it's fun varying to find out what you prefer it at.

Hope that's correct or at least makes sense. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop007

kimbo said:


> Hi .. My name is Johan, live in a small Freestate town and this vaping road are just about to start for me.
> 
> Deu to medical resons i am on a disability grand and ... *insert soppy storry here* .. "look at my sig"


Welcome @kimbo sorry to hear about the disability grant, we here at ecigssa will help in any way possible. Enjoy your stay with us. 

vapemob.co.za


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @kimbo I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay here on your vamping journey. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

Chop007 said:


> Welcome @kimbo sorry to hear about the disability grant, we here at ecigssa will help in any way possible. Enjoy your stay with us.
> 
> vapemob.co.za




Thank you


----------



## Chop007

kimbo said:


> Thank you


Only a pleasure, let us know how your vaping journey is going, any guidance/advice you need, just shout. 

vapemob.co.za


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to all the new members to our ecigssa family, sure you'll find every little piece of info you need on here and if you can't find it there are so many friendly people on here that's always ready with some help


----------



## Jumbo Swart

crack2483 said:


> ill let a more technical person explain the ohms but basically the lower the ohms the hotter your coil will burn. Commercial tanks like kangertech and Nautilus will fire between 1.3 up to over 2. Your juice will taste different at different ohms due to it vaporising at a different heat. Personally I feel juice manufacturers should suggest what ohms you should be vaping their blend at because well they made the stuff but it's fun varying to find out what you prefer it at.
> 
> Hope that's correct or at least makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Great will give a few different ones a try


----------



## johan

To all the new members @mohammed aakief gathoo & @kimbo a warm:


----------



## Silver

GiJoeSENIOR said:


> Hey hey folks 3 years off the cigs and avid vaper nice to meet you all and i hope i can contribute.



Welcome @GiJoeSENIOR 
Great to have an experienced vaper on board. 
Hope you enjoy the forum. It is a great place


----------



## Silver

Bumblebabe said:


> Hi all
> I am on here now because of my very annoying husband @BumbleBee and all his new gadgets!!!



Welcome @Bumblebabe 
Its so nice to see another husband and wife team climb onboard the "Ecigssa train"
Enjoy the journey and wishing you and @BumbleBee all the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe

Chop007 said:


> Ha ha ha that is awesome, bumblebee and bumblebabe. Brilliant, and welcome to ecigssa.
> 
> vapemob.co.za


LOL good morning and thank you


----------



## Silver

Jumbo Swart said:


> Ok so this ecig thing has got a bit more involved since I tried it about 8 years ago.
> What is the story about ohms, I see you get different ones and what is better, high or low
> Also would it be better to get a vape that can tell you the ohms and watts?
> 
> This is what I am thinking so far
> Innokin 134 Mini Starter Kit
> Aspire Nautilus
> 18500 1000mAh 15A Battery x 2
> 
> Thats it for now but the questions will keep coming the more I read



Welcome @Jumbo Swart and thanks for the donation!
Hope you enjoy your stay here at Ecigssa. We have a great place

With regard to the items you posted above, I have the Nautilus and its a great tank. Good juice capacity and good performance. Just that because its so big and exposed, you can quite easily break the glass so I would suggest getting an extra glass tank spare for it. Also buy extra coils for it. 

I dont have experience with the Innokin 134 Mini. My only comment would be that if you dont mind something slightly larger, you will get double the battery life with a 18650 device instead of a 18500. 

All the best


----------



## Silver

mohammed aakief gathoo said:


> Good to be here



Welcome @mohammed aakief gathoo 
Hope you enjoy your stay. We have a great forum
Wishing you all the best on your vaping journey


----------



## Alex

We're bound to have a good buzz around here now, with all the bees. 

And a very warm welcome from me to all of you, who are either starting your journey to a smoke free life, or just looking for a cool place to hang out. This forum is the place to be.



Sent via Thor's hammer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jumbo Swart

Silver said:


> Welcome @Jumbo Swart and thanks for the donation!
> Hope you enjoy your stay here at Ecigssa. We have a great place
> 
> With regard to the items you posted above, I have the Nautilus and its a great tank. Good juice capacity and good performance. Just that because its so big and exposed, you can quite easily break the glass so I would suggest getting an extra glass tank spare for it. Also buy extra coils for it.
> 
> I dont have experience with the Innokin 134 Mini. My only comment would be that if you dont mind something slightly larger, you will get double the battery life with a 18650 device instead of a 18500.
> 
> All the best



Thanks for the info


----------



## Chop007

Jumbo Swart said:


> Ok so this ecig thing has got a bit more involved since I tried it about 8 years ago.
> What is the story about ohms, I see you get different ones and what is better, high or low
> Also would it be better to get a vape that can tell you the ohms and watts?
> 
> This is what I am thinking so far
> Innokin 134 Mini Starter Kit
> Aspire Nautilus
> 18500 1000mAh 15A Battery x 2
> 
> Thats it for now but the questions will keep coming the more I read


Yes, that is a great choice. At times, juices that ahve a more caramel/vanilla/tabac sort of taste can be vaped at lower ohms, it brings out the more sensual tones within the juice. The more citrus juices like to be vaped at higher ohms, lets say +- 1.6-2.0 ohms, it releases the juicy notes for a cooler vape. Juice and ohms are however very subjective, after a while, experiementing, you will find your sweet spot and the best juice for the relative ohms. 

The important thing is to have fun and experiment. Eventually, in no time at all you will find that spot. It does however vary from person to person, from juice to juice and from device to device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

HI

Like a proper newbi i have to ask this, when i want to post i get "please enter valid msg" hy and how do i fix this?


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> HI
> 
> Like a proper newbi i have to ask this, when i want to post i get "please enter valid msg" hy and how do i fix this?


You are probably trying to copy and paste? System has trouble with that.
Btw, most welcome to the forum. Pray vaping will be the solution you seek.


----------



## kimbo

Matthee said:


> You are probably trying to copy and paste? System has trouble with that.
> Btw, most welcome to the forum. Pray vaping will be the solution you seek.



Yes, copy and past. Is there a way around it?


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> Yes, copy and past. Is there a way around it?


Not really. Some people have tried Notepad. Other just took out some of the offending punctuation marks.


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Yes, copy and past. Is there a way around it?



If you use Linux as operating system I can confirm that it works if you first paste into Thunderbird and then copy & paste unto forum.


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> If you use Linux as operating system I can confirm that it works if you first paste into Thunderbird and then copy & paste unto forum.




I am in windows, I thought it might e copy ad past thing so i tried to copy to notepad and then to the forum but it still not playing along, well i will just type for now, just excuse the grammar please


----------



## ET

welcome all the new peoples


----------



## BeertjiePta

Hi guys. I am new to this forum and learning a lot. 

Bought a "Lung Buddy" started kit a couple of months ago and now I learn so much more than I ever thought there was.

I have a couple of questions I hope some one will be able to help with.

1: Can I use any type of liquid in my e-cig as I see there are quite a good couple available on this forum?

2: Is there perhaps a retailer in Pta (Moot area) that I can visit for my liquids and accessories.

3: I some times get this funny feeling down my wind pipe when I inhale, is that normal or is it involved with the flavor/liquid I am using.

Hope to learn some more and try out new liquids etc. Hoping to be completely "normal cigarette" free very soon.


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> I am in windows, I thought it might e copy ad past thing so i tried to copy to notepad and then to the forum but it still not playing along, well i will just type for now, just excuse the grammar please



Ja. I don't think it will work in windows. Lol, this is an easy bunch and no one cares about spelling and/or grammar, at least we all understand each other. Looking forward to your postings on the forum.


----------



## Jumbo Swart

Ok, so I have been on this forum for a day and have already ordered the Innokin iTaste 134 mini, Innokin Cool Fire 2, and the Innokin iTaste 134 with all the goodies. 

Think I need to step away otherwise I will be skint carrying on like this

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Jumbo Swart said:


> Ok, so I have been on this forum for a day and have already ordered the Innokin iTaste 134 mini, Innokin Cool Fire 2, and the Innokin iTaste 134 with all the goodies.
> 
> Think I need to step away otherwise I will be skint carrying on like this



Well, that is the forum for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

BeertjiePta said:


> Hi guys. I am new to this forum and learning a lot.
> 
> Bought a "Lung Buddy" started kit a couple of months ago and now I learn so much more than I ever thought there was.
> 
> I have a couple of questions I hope some one will be able to help with.
> 
> 1: Can I use any type of liquid in my e-cig as I see there are quite a good couple available on this forum?
> 
> 2: Is there perhaps a retailer in Pta (Moot area) that I can visit for my liquids and accessories.
> 
> 3: I some times get this funny feeling down my wind pipe when I inhale, is that normal or is it involved with the flavor/liquid I am using.
> 
> Hope to learn some more and try out new liquids etc. Hoping to be completely "normal cigarette" free very soon.


 Welcome to the forum @BeertjiePta 

I started on the lungbuddy also, got me through the first year, albeit I bought like 5 kits during that time 

1. Yes! Please do! D
2. I dunno.... anybody else wanna have a go here?
3. Could be that your nic level is too high, also I found that on the lungbuddies when the battery runs down the vape gets cold and almost condenses in the throat. Also, coils could use some cleaning/replacing?

Alternating between the e-cig and the stinkies could also be the cause of the throat irritation, solution.... lose the stinkies


----------



## BeertjiePta

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @BeertjiePta
> 
> I started on the lungbuddy also, got me through the first year, albeit I bought like 5 kits during that time
> 
> 1. Yes! Please do! D
> 2. I dunno.... anybody else wanna have a go here?
> 3. Could be that your nic level is too high, also I found that on the lungbuddies when the battery runs down the vape gets cold and almost condenses in the throat. Also, coils could use some cleaning/replacing?
> 
> Alternating between the e-cig and the stinkies could also be the cause of the throat irritation, solution.... lose the stinkies



Hi BumbleBee.

Thanks for the reply. Jip think it is time to dump them completely. I think I will also try the coil tip. What can I use to clean them properly?

Seeing that you used the LungBuddy do you perhaps know if what battery strength these are, read that battery amps also makes a difference in the amount of vapor you get and can I use accessories from other brands on the lung buddy? Was told it is not too great of a e-sig.


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @BeertjiePta, i'm sure the experts will be here soon to assist you with your queries regarding vendors in Pretoria and your vaping gear  Hope you have loads of fun here with us


----------



## Andre

BeertjiePta said:


> Hi guys. I am new to this forum and learning a lot.
> 
> Bought a "Lung Buddy" started kit a couple of months ago and now I learn so much more than I ever thought there was.
> 
> I have a couple of questions I hope some one will be able to help with.
> 
> 1: Can I use any type of liquid in my e-cig as I see there are quite a good couple available on this forum?
> 
> 2: Is there perhaps a retailer in Pta (Moot area) that I can visit for my liquids and accessories.
> 
> 3: I some times get this funny feeling down my wind pipe when I inhale, is that normal or is it involved with the flavor/liquid I am using.
> 
> Hope to learn some more and try out new liquids etc. Hoping to be completely "normal cigarette" free very soon.


Welcome to the forum. See @BumbleBee has answered some of your questions. No shops that I know of in Pretoria, but www.eciggies.co.za is in Pretoria and I have seen some members say they have visited them. Suggest you phone them. Happy vaping.


----------



## BeertjiePta

What would be the top 10 or 5 brands when it comes to quality when buying e-cigs? Are the eCiggies good quality?

Should have done my homework better before buying but the sales guy made his brand seem like the cream of the crop.


----------



## Andre

BeertjiePta said:


> What would be the top 10 or 5 brands when it comes to quality when buying e-cigs? Are the eCiggies good quality?
> 
> Should have done my homework better before buying but the sales guy made his brand seem like the cream of the crop.


This might help:
*If you want to go slim and trim:*

*BATTERY:*
The *Vision Spinner1 *1300 mAh. Think your current batteries are 650 mah. It has variable voltage so you can up your power for more throat hit. You can buy that for R350.00 here. With that you need a USBcharger at R100.00 with wall adapter at R60.00. An Ego C Twist, also at 1300 mah will also work. Available here at R289.00.
The *Vision Spinner2* at 1650 mAh (will last longer the version 1 but is a little bit longer) availablehereat R400.00. With the same charger and wall adapter as mentioned above.

*CLEAROMIZER:*
On top of that my recommendation is a *Kanger Protank Mini 3*, which has dual coils so will give you a super hit. Also nice and slim and will fit the Vision Spinners like a glove. Takes 1.5 ml. get it here for R180.00. Get some spare coils for you mPT3, at R30.oo for one.
Another, less expensive option is the Kangertech Evod2 at R100.00 here. From all accounts the Evod 2 is a great clearomizer as well, also dual coils. Takes the same spare coils as the mPT3.

Here is a picture of the Vision Spinner1:






Picture of the Kanger Protank Mini 3 on top of a Vision Spinner1 and Vision Spinner2





*If you do not mind a little bulkier:*

*BATTERY:*
The MVP is very popular and has a battery capacity of 2600 mah - so should last almost twice as long as the Vision Spinner. R760.00 here. Comes with a USB charger, but do get a wall adapter. And a clearomizer, which is not well rated in this forum. There are some other MVPs, bit more expensive, on the site linked.

*CLEAROMIZER:*
On top of that - the Kanger Aerotank. The Aerotank uses the same coils as the Protank Mini 3 or the Evod 2 mentioned above, but takes 2.5 ml. Available here at R340.00 or here at R350.00.

Here a picture with dimensions of the MVP





Many reviews and more photos of above-mentioned gear in our review section.
Always a good idea a second atomizer to alternate juices and as a backup. A second backup battery is also recommended.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BeertjiePta

Matthee said:


> This might help:
> *If you want to go slim and trim:*
> 
> *BATTERY:*
> The *Vision Spinner1 *1300 mAh. Think your current batteries are 650 mah. It has variable voltage so you can up your power for more throat hit. You can buy that for R350.00 here. With that you need a USBcharger at R100.00 with wall adapter at R60.00. An Ego C Twist, also at 1300 mah will also work. Available here at R289.00.
> The *Vision Spinner2* at 1650 mAh (will last longer the version 1 but is a little bit longer) availablehereat R400.00. With the same charger and wall adapter as mentioned above.
> 
> *CLEAROMIZER:*
> On top of that my recommendation is a *Kanger Protank Mini 3*, which has dual coils so will give you a super hit. Also nice and slim and will fit the Vision Spinners like a glove. Takes 1.5 ml. get it here for R180.00. Get some spare coils for you mPT3, at R30.oo for one.
> Another, less expensive option is the Kangertech Evod2 at R100.00 here. From all accounts the Evod 2 is a great clearomizer as well, also dual coils. Takes the same spare coils as the mPT3.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Vision Spinner1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of the Kanger Protank Mini 3 on top of a Vision Spinner1 and Vision Spinner2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you do not mind a little bulkier:*
> 
> *BATTERY:*
> The MVP is very popular and has a battery capacity of 2600 mah - so should last almost twice as long as the Vision Spinner. R760.00 here. Comes with a USB charger, but do get a wall adapter. And a clearomizer, which is not well rated in this forum. There are some other MVPs, bit more expensive, on the site linked.
> 
> *CLEAROMIZER:*
> On top of that - the Kanger Aerotank. The Aerotank uses the same coils as the Protank Mini 3 or the Evod 2 mentioned above, but takes 2.5 ml. Available here at R340.00 or here at R350.00.
> 
> Here a picture with dimensions of the MVP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many reviews and more photos of above-mentioned gear in our review section.
> Always a good idea a second atomizer to alternate juices and as a backup. A second backup battery is also recommended.



Thank you very much. Seems there are a lot to learn still. 

I appreciate all the help so far guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeertjiePta

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @BeertjiePta
> 
> I started on the lungbuddy also, got me through the first year, albeit I bought like 5 kits during that time
> 
> 1. Yes! Please do! D
> 2. I dunno.... anybody else wanna have a go here?
> 3. Could be that your nic level is too high, also I found that on the lungbuddies when the battery runs down the vape gets cold and almost condenses in the throat. Also, coils could use some cleaning/replacing?
> 
> Alternating between the e-cig and the stinkies could also be the cause of the throat irritation, solution.... lose the stinkies



I wanted to ask you a question BumbleBee, I see you also have the Lung Buddy CE4, what other brands/models atomizers and batteries will fit this model? Can't seem to find decent info on this e-cig like I would have wanted to.


----------



## BumbleBee

Anything with 510 threading will fit. I think @Matthee has already answered your question about brands and he made some good recommendations. What you have is basically just a rebranded chinese generic/copy/clone.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jumbo Swart

Another question from the newbie, what is PG/VG ration?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jumbo Swart said:


> Another question from the newbie, what is PG/VG ration?


Your juice consist of Propylene Glycol (PG), Vegetable Glycerin (VG) and flavourings. The ratio is how much PG to VG is in your juice. Normally the PG is indicated first. Thus 70/30 would mean 70 % PG and 30 % VG. Could also be indicated as 70PG/30VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Jumbo Swart said:


> Another question from the newbie, what is PG/VG ration?


It is the ratio/mix between Propylene Glycol and Vegetable Glycerin. The more vg you have, the more clouds you get, the more pg you have, the bigger throat hit you will obtain. This is the simplest I can think of how to explain it. 

vapemob.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Matthee said:


> Your juice consist of Propylene Glycol (PG), Vegetable Glycerin (VG) and flavourings. The ratio is how much PG to VG is in your juice. Normally the PG is indicated first. Thus 70/30 would mean 70 % PG and 30 % VG. Could also be indicated as 70PG/30VG.


To add a bit of "newbie speak" to this.... PG is the stuff that carries the flavoring, VG is the stuff that makes the vapour thicker

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007

Jumbo Swart said:


> Another question from the newbie, what is PG/VG ration?


Yeh @Matthee is correct, beat me to it. 

vapemob.co.za


----------



## Jumbo Swart

Matthee said:


> Your juice consist of Propylene Glycol (PG), Vegetable Glycerin (VG) and flavourings. The ratio is how much PG to VG is in your juice. Normally the PG is indicated first. Thus 70/30 would mean 70 % PG and 30 % VG. Could also be indicated as 70PG/30VG.




Great thanks very much


----------



## Shawn Brewis

Hi There!

My name is Shawn, I have been vaping for a couple of months now and have already started getting into the mod scene  I have a Magoo and am loving it! I really want to get a Russian 91% though so BADLY!

Oh and I am a junior software developer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LJRanger

Hi 
My name is Leigh, I started vaping about 3 months ago and I started my vaping journey off with a twisp. Have to say that I really enjoy my twisp =D... I bought a kangertech aerotank about a month ago and I have combined that with a vision spinner 2, but with all honesty I have to say that I still prefer the twisp  . Any advice on a vaping setup that will be better than a twisp (produce more vapour and better taste)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @Shawn Brewis and @LJRanger. good choice on wanting a Russian Shawn and Leigh, if you not happy with the aerotank you should possibly consider the Nautilus tank. Although it could possibly be the juice or the voltage you vaping at?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @Shawn Brewis and @LJRanger, you guys enjoy your stay here.

@Shawn Brewis, if I may ask, where about are you sourcing your NR-R-NR wire from for the Magoo? or are you making your own NR-R-NR wire?


Happy Vaping Guys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> Hi .. My name is Johan, live in a small Freestate town and this vaping road are just about to start for me.
> 
> Deu to medical resons i am on a disability grand and ... *insert soppy storry here* .. "look at my sig"



Welcome @kimbo 
I trust you will be able to find happiness with regards to vaping and this forum
Strength to you and all the best for your vaping journey.


----------



## Silver

BeertjiePta said:


> What would be the top 10 or 5 brands when it comes to quality when buying e-cigs? Are the eCiggies good quality?
> 
> Should have done my homework better before buying but the sales guy made his brand seem like the cream of the crop.



Welcome to the forum @BeertjiePta 
You are doing a great thing indeed. And hope you enjoy your stay here. We have a great place. 
I see most of your questions have been answered. An idea may be to come to the JHB vape meet on the 14th of june. There you will be able to see lots of gear in one place and get advice from more experienced vapers. 
All the best with your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Shawn Brewis said:


> Hi There!
> 
> My name is Shawn, I have been vaping for a couple of months now and have already started getting into the mod scene  I have a Magoo and am loving it! I really want to get a Russian 91% though so BADLY!
> 
> Oh and I am a junior software developer



Welcome @Shawn Brewis 
Congrats on your vaping and hope you enjoy the forum. We have a great place here. 
I know @Cape vaping supplies was offering a good deal on an authentic Russian 91%. I suggest get in ccontact with him.


----------



## Silver

LJRanger said:


> Hi
> My name is Leigh, I started vaping about 3 months ago and I started my vaping journey off with a twisp. Have to say that I really enjoy my twisp =D... I bought a kangertech aerotank about a month ago and I have combined that with a vision spinner 2, but with all honesty I have to say that I still prefer the twisp  . Any advice on a vaping setup that will be better than a twisp (produce more vapour and better taste)?




Welcome @LJRanger 
Hope you enjoy the forum. This is a great place

I too started on Twisp and I also have some experience with the Kanger tanks and Vision Spinner batteries. Not the Aerotank though and not the Spinner 2 just the spinner 1. 

As for your inquiry, may I ask you the following:
1) what juices are you trying in the Twisp vs your Aerotank setup ?
2) what coil resistance is in your Aerotank and what voltage are you using on the Vision Spinner 2?
3) what is it you prefer about the Twisp? Try describe what it is you prefer over the Kanger/Vision vape

Then I may be able to help you out


----------



## Metal Liz

a very warm welcome from a cold mother city to the new members @Shawn Brewis and @LJRanger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Welcome to the new members: @Shawn & @LJRanger


----------



## BeertjiePta

One last noob question then I will move on to being an apprentice vaper. Can any atomizer work with any battery etc as long as the thread is the same?

And what do you mean by modding? I think it doesn't just mean mixing parts from different brands together or is that what it means.

Thanks for all the help so far guys.


----------



## LJRanger

crack2483 said:


> Welcome @Shawn Brewis and @LJRanger. good choice on wanting a Russian Shawn and Leigh, if you not happy with the aerotank you should possibly consider the Nautilus tank. Although it could possibly be the juice or the voltage you vaping at?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk





Silver said:


> Welcome @LJRanger
> Hope you enjoy the forum. This is a great place
> 
> I too started on Twisp and I also have some experience with the Kanger tanks and Vision Spinner batteries. Not the Aerotank though and not the Spinner 2 just the spinner 1.
> 
> As for your inquiry, may I ask you the following:
> 1) what juices are you trying in the Twisp vs your Aerotank setup ?
> 2) what coil resistance is in your Aerotank and what voltage are you using on the Vision Spinner 2?
> 3) what is it you prefer about the Twisp? Try describe what it is you prefer over the Kanger/Vision vape
> 
> Then I may be able to help you out



Thanks for the warm welcomes  ... @crack2483 I have tried Liqua liquids, eciggies brand liquid and then I mostly use the twisp liquids I have tried different voltages from 3.3V-4.8V.
@Silver I've tried the liqua, eciggies and twisp liquids in both setups. Im using a 2 ohm and voltages from 3.3V-4.8V. I het a better more fulfilling "hit" from the twisp and it produces a lot more vapour and taste. Could it be that I just haven't tried the right juice in the Aerotank ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

LJRanger said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes  ... @crack2483 I have tried Liqua liquids, eciggies brand liquid and then I mostly use the twisp liquids I have tried different voltages from 3.3V-4.8V.
> @Silver I've tried the liqua, eciggies and twisp liquids in both setups. Im using a 2 ohm and voltages from 3.3V-4.8V. I het a better more fulfilling "hit" from the twisp and it produces a lot more vapour and taste. Could it be that I just haven't tried the right juice in the Aerotank ?



Strange, I've never used a twisp so maybe @Silver can answer more appropriately then.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

BeertjiePta said:


> One last noob question then I will move on to being an apprentice vaper. Can any atomizer work with any battery etc as long as the thread is the same?
> 
> And what do you mean by modding? I think it doesn't just mean mixing parts from different brands together or is that what it means.
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far guys.


Yes to the thread question if you are referring to commercial tanks - with some exceptions. For RBAs (rebuildable atomizers - where you build your own coil and do your own wicking), most will also fit, but here there are several safety factors coming into consideration. Modding mostly refers to building your own coils and doing your own wicking. Read this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/e-cig-quick-start-guide.796/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

LJRanger said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes  ... @crack2483 I have tried Liqua liquids, eciggies brand liquid and then I mostly use the twisp liquids I have tried different voltages from 3.3V-4.8V.
> @Silver I've tried the liqua, eciggies and twisp liquids in both setups. Im using a 2 ohm and voltages from 3.3V-4.8V. I het a better more fulfilling "hit" from the twisp and it produces a lot more vapour and taste. Could it be that I just haven't tried the right juice in the Aerotank ?


Try some juices from www.vapourmountain.co.za.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Shawn Brewis & @LJRanger


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Shawn Brewis and @LJRanger.

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

LJRanger said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes  ... @crack2483 I have tried Liqua liquids, eciggies brand liquid and then I mostly use the twisp liquids I have tried different voltages from 3.3V-4.8V.
> @Silver I've tried the liqua, eciggies and twisp liquids in both setups. Im using a 2 ohm and voltages from 3.3V-4.8V. I het a better more fulfilling "hit" from the twisp and it produces a lot more vapour and taste. Could it be that I just haven't tried the right juice in the Aerotank ?




That is quite strange @LJRanger. While I haven't tried the Aerotank myself or the Spinner 2, I would safely say this combination should provide for more of a "hit" than the Twisp. The Aerotank and the Spinner 2 are highly regarded. Have you changed coils in the Aerotank? Maybe its a dud coil. What airflow setting do you have it on? Wide open or quite tight? I suggest trying to make it roughly the same tightness as the Twisp to compare. 

What I found is that Twisp juices work best in the Twisp device and non-Twisp juices don't generally taste as good in the Twisp device. I cannot figure out why exactly but my feeling is that the Twisp hardware and fixed voltage is matched nicely with their coils and liquids. I also found the opposite of you - that the Twisp, although their juices are good, didnt give me enough of a hit. I found a better vaping experience on the humble mini Protank 2 - and later recoiled it and found even better performance - way above a Twisp.

What I did find about the Twisp juices on the Twisp device was that I quite liked the tightish draw and their juices have a texture that is fairly unique. Its not coarse but not very smoothe either. Somewhere in the middle. As if there are small particles in there that you can feel in the throat. That may be the reason why you perceive a better hit. Also, the Twisp is a top coil device whereas the Aerotank is a bottom coil. Top coils tend to give a slightly warmer vape. 

Interestingly, no offence to Liqua or Eciggies branded juices but I did not find much joy with either. 

I suggest getting a few samples from Vapour Mountain (you can order 10ml samples from their website) and then trying them out on both your setups again. Also replace the coil on the Aerotank to make sure and try set it to a similar tightness as the Twisp. 

Other than that - not sure what else to suggest with your current equipment.

In any event, if you are finding happiness with the Twisp at the moment, then enjoy it - as long as it keeps you off the stinkies !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohammed aakief gathoo

I might be a noob... But I'm ready for this cloud comp with my Black Hawk and Kraken mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

mohammed aakief gathoo said:


> I might be a noob... But I'm ready for this cloud comp with my Black Hawk and Kraken mod


Way to go!


----------



## Julian

Hi guys. Im new to the forum hoping to stop smoking the bad stuff and swtich over to some good smoke. Just orderd my first vape king starter kit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Julian said:


> Hi guys. Im new to the forum hoping to stop smoking the bad stuff and swtich over to some good smoke. Just orderd my first vape king starter kit.



Welcome to the Vaping world, and to the forum. Enjoy and vape on


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @Julian, excellent choice on the starter kit.


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @Julian congrats on starting your vaping journey and say goodbye to stinkies. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## LJRanger

Silver said:


> That is quite strange @LJRanger. While I haven't tried the Aerotank myself or the Spinner 2, I would safely say this combination should provide for more of a "hit" than the Twisp. The Aerotank and the Spinner 2 are highly regarded. Have you changed coils in the Aerotank? Maybe its a dud coil. What airflow setting do you have it on? Wide open or quite tight? I suggest trying to make it roughly the same tightness as the Twisp to compare.
> 
> What I found is that Twisp juices work best in the Twisp device and non-Twisp juices don't generally taste as good in the Twisp device. I cannot figure out why exactly but my feeling is that the Twisp hardware and fixed voltage is matched nicely with their coils and liquids. I also found the opposite of you - that the Twisp, although their juices are good, didnt give me enough of a hit. I found a better vaping experience on the humble mini Protank 2 - and later recoiled it and found even better performance - way above a Twisp.
> 
> What I did find about the Twisp juices on the Twisp device was that I quite liked the tightish draw and their juices have a texture that is fairly unique. Its not coarse but not very smoothe either. Somewhere in the middle. As if there are small particles in there that you can feel in the throat. That may be the reason why you perceive a better hit. Also, the Twisp is a top coil device whereas the Aerotank is a bottom coil. Top coils tend to give a slightly warmer vape.
> 
> Interestingly, no offence to Liqua or Eciggies branded juices but I did not find much joy with either.
> 
> I suggest getting a few samples from Vapour Mountain (you can order 10ml samples from their website) and then trying them out on both your setups again. Also replace the coil on the Aerotank to make sure and try set it to a similar tightness as the Twisp.
> 
> Other than that - not sure what else to suggest with your current equipment.
> 
> In any event, if you are finding happiness with the Twisp at the moment, then enjoy it - as long as it keeps you off the stinkies !



Thanks for the advice i'll definitely swap out my my coil on the aerotank and I am planning on buying some vapour mountain juices as soon as possible. I really didnt enjoy any of the Liqua juices or any of the Eciggies juices no offence to either brand/supplier. @Silver thanks for all that info and for your input ... This really is a great site with a lot of friendly and informative people thanks to all

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Julian


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to the forum @Julian and best of luck on your vaping journey, have fun with it and don't be scared to try all the different flavour juices 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## OomJan

Hi Everyone, I am new to the forum. Still trying to get off the stinkies. I have tried Twisp and Greensmoke and unfortunately ordered a kit 2 days ago before discovering the forum. Who knew that I should have got a variable voltage battery. Oh well, I am learning...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

A warm welcome to you @OomJan


----------



## Tyler

Welcome @OomJan I hope you find everything you need on this forum


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @OomJan, tge same happened to me when I found the forum, ordered a double twisp starter kit just before I arrived here. But not to worry, with all the money not spent on stinkies there's funds to get that VV battery  
Some wise words from another thread on the forum:
"it's not about getting to the destination quickly, it's about the journey" from different mods to different juices, it's what makes the journey so amazing 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

OomJan said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to the forum. Still trying to get off the stinkies. I have tried Twisp and Greensmoke and unfortunately ordered a kit 2 days ago before discovering the forum. Who knew that I should have got a variable voltage battery. Oh well, I am learning...


Most welcome. Browse around and shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## annemarievdh

OomJan said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to the forum. Still trying to get off the stinkies. I have tried Twisp and Greensmoke and unfortunately ordered a kit 2 days ago before discovering the forum. Who knew that I should have got a variable voltage battery. Oh well, I am learning...



Welcome @OomJan enjoy the forum.


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @OomJan


----------



## Silver

Julian said:


> Hi guys. Im new to the forum hoping to stop smoking the bad stuff and swtich over to some good smoke. Just orderd my first vape king starter kit.



Welcome @Julian 
You are doing a great thing! Go for it
Dont be too hard on yourself to stop the stinkies too soon, wean yourself off them at your own pace
I am sure you will find that we have a great place here. 
Let us know how it goes


----------



## Silver

OomJan said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to the forum. Still trying to get off the stinkies. I have tried Twisp and Greensmoke and unfortunately ordered a kit 2 days ago before discovering the forum. Who knew that I should have got a variable voltage battery. Oh well, I am learning...



Welcome @OomJan 
I too started on Twisp and GreenSmoke. They are not bad options at all. Consider it part of your vaping journey so that you have tried a cigalike and a fixed voltage top coil Clearo. I still use my Greensmoke as an excellent backup in case I am on the road and all else fails. The greensmoke sits permanently in the pen holder of my man bag, doesnt leak and for its size it gives a remarkably good vape. 

All the best and enjoy the forum


----------



## RevnLucky7

Welcome to all the new guys! Nice to have tou join us! 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebtimm

Welcome everyone.  Still a noob, but still fascinated 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jumbo Swart

Dont know if this is the right place to ask but can anyone tell me if the less nicotine in the liquod the less throat hit i will get? I ordered the 36mg but think i need to go down to 9mg because its rough and i smoked camel lights

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## crack2483

Jumbo Swart said:


> Dont know if this is the right place to ask but can anyone tell me if the less nicotine in the liquod the less throat hit i will get? I ordered the 36mg but think i need to go down to 9mg because its rough and i smoked camel lights



Yip, less nic will be less rough. I was a two pack a day kinda guy. I vape 12mg now. I tried 18 mg but even that was a bit rough with certain flavours. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Jumbo Swart said:


> Dont know if this is the right place to ask but can anyone tell me if the less nicotine in the liquod the less throat hit i will get? I ordered the 36mg but think i need to go down to 9mg because its rough and i smoked camel lights



Yes but also the PG/VG ratio plays a role.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mikebtimm

Super noob question, but could one have a 100% of either PG or VG?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumbo Swart

crack2483 said:


> Yip, less nic will be less rough. I was a two pack a day kinda guy. I vape 12mg now. I tried 18 mg but even that was a bit rough with certain flavours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Yes think I will order some 12mg and some 9mg in different flavours to test because the 36mg one is crazy.


----------



## Jumbo Swart

johan said:


> Yes but also the PG/VG ratio plays a role.



So would a 50/50 PG/VG be fairly smooth?


----------



## yuganp

Hi Everyone

Been lurking around the forums for a while. It has helped me get back into vaping. 
Was vaping on and off for the last five years but could not give up smoking. Went from cig-alikes to the first twisps to an eg-c but because of various issues with the devices like leaking, insufficient battery life, juices, etc could not stay of the cigarettes.

After lurking on the forums for a while, decided to try again. Bought a MVP, aerotank, EVOD 2's from vapeking and some liquid from vapour mountain and now managed to stay away from cigarettes. Using the proper device and liquids make a big difference as now I do not crave the cigarettes.

In the last 2 months got myself a SVD, russian 91% clone, IGO-L and now a REO Grand.

Thanks everyone on this forum for all the comments and discussions that helped get of the cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

Jumbo Swart said:


> So would a 50/50 PG/VG be fairly smooth?



Yes definitely much sm0other than 70/30

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

yuganp said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Been lurking around the forums for a while. It has helped me get back into vaping.
> Was vaping on and off for the last five years but could not give up smoking. Went from cig-alikes to the first twisps to an eg-c but because of various issues with the devices like leaking, insufficient battery life, juices, etc could not stay of the cigarettes.
> 
> After lurking on the forums for a while, decided to try again. Bought a MVP, aerotank, EVOD 2's from vapeking and some liquid from vapour mountain and now managed to stay away from cigarettes. Using the proper device and liquids make a big difference as now I do not crave the cigarettes.
> 
> In the last 2 months got myself a SVD, russian 91% clone, IGO-L and now a REO Grand.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for all the comments and discussions that helped get of the cigarettes.



Wow 5 years! Well done on getting back onto the vape train. Enjoy the ride.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

yuganp said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Been lurking around the forums for a while. It has helped me get back into vaping.
> Was vaping on and off for the last five years but could not give up smoking. Went from cig-alikes to the first twisps to an eg-c but because of various issues with the devices like leaking, insufficient battery life, juices, etc could not stay of the cigarettes.
> 
> After lurking on the forums for a while, decided to try again. Bought a MVP, aerotank, EVOD 2's from vapeking and some liquid from vapour mountain and now managed to stay away from cigarettes. Using the proper device and liquids make a big difference as now I do not crave the cigarettes.
> 
> In the last 2 months got myself a SVD, russian 91% clone, IGO-L and now a REO Grand.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for all the comments and discussions that helped get of the cigarettes.



I hope you are going to post some photos of your Reo when it arrives! It will be an unforgiven sin if you don't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I hope you are going to post some photos of your Reo when it arrives! It will be an unforgiven sin if you don't.



Not to mention a rather large fine!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek

mikebtimm said:


> Super noob question, but could one have a 100% of either PG or VG?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Indeed you can. Most vendors do a mix though, since PG and VG each bring their own advantages and disadvantages

PG= better flavour, better TH, very little clouds, thinner, so wicks better
VG= Low TH, lower flavour, huge clouds, thicker


----------



## RIEFY

welcome to all the new guys. nice to see there is reonaughts we didnt know of lurking around. we need pictures!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

wellcome @yuganp and well done on your journey!!! this is definitely the right place to get all your vaping info and very well done on being stinkie free!!! i agree wholeheartedly with you on the right equipment making the journey so much easier


----------



## Andre

Jumbo Swart said:


> Yes think I will order some 12mg and some 9mg in different flavours to test because the 36mg one is crazy.


That will be a huge jump from 36 mg, and I suspect will not give you satisfaction. Maybe first try 18 mg? You could dilute the 36 mg with VG and/or PG.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## yuganp

johan said:


> I hope you are going to post some photos of your Reo when it arrives! It will be an unforgiven sin if you don't.



Will do so when I get a chance. Ordered Thursday night - arrived on Tuesday - quick for getting something from the USA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

yuganp said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Been lurking around the forums for a while. It has helped me get back into vaping.
> Was vaping on and off for the last five years but could not give up smoking. Went from cig-alikes to the first twisps to an eg-c but because of various issues with the devices like leaking, insufficient battery life, juices, etc could not stay of the cigarettes.
> 
> After lurking on the forums for a while, decided to try again. Bought a MVP, aerotank, EVOD 2's from vapeking and some liquid from vapour mountain and now managed to stay away from cigarettes. Using the proper device and liquids make a big difference as now I do not crave the cigarettes.
> 
> In the last 2 months got myself a SVD, russian 91% clone, IGO-L and now a REO Grand.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for all the comments and discussions that helped get of the cigarettes.


A Reonaut! Awesome. Most welcome to the forum. Please start a thread in Reoville telling us a bit about your experience with the Reo thus far and post a pic of your Reo please. Can I register your Reo household on ECF?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

yuganp said:


> Will do so when I get a chance. Ordered Thursday night - arrived on Tuesday - quick for getting something from the USA.



Awesome, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## annemarievdh

yuganp said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Been lurking around the forums for a while. It has helped me get back into vaping.
> Was vaping on and off for the last five years but could not give up smoking. Went from cig-alikes to the first twisps to an eg-c but because of various issues with the devices like leaking, insufficient battery life, juices, etc could not stay of the cigarettes.
> 
> After lurking on the forums for a while, decided to try again. Bought a MVP, aerotank, EVOD 2's from vapeking and some liquid from vapour mountain and now managed to stay away from cigarettes. Using the proper device and liquids make a big difference as now I do not crave the cigarettes.
> 
> In the last 2 months got myself a SVD, russian 91% clone, IGO-L and now a REO Grand.
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for all the comments and discussions that helped get of the cigarettes.



Wow that is quite a story there @yuganp. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jumbo Swart

Matthee said:


> That will be a huge jump from 36 mg, and I suspect will not give you satisfaction. Maybe first try 18 mg? You could dilute the 36 mg with VG and/or PG.



Yes but think 12mg will be enough but will start with 18mg for a few weeks and see how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @OomJan and @yuganp


----------



## Julian

Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tyler

Welcome to the forum @yuganp . Enjoy your stay and enjoy the vaping journey!


----------



## Chef Guest

Jumbo Swart said:


> Yes but think 12mg will be enough but will start with 18mg for a few weeks and see how it goes



I smoked camel lights too and started on 18mg. Was way too strong for me. Now I'm pretty comfortable with 12mg on my VW devices, and drop it down to 6mg when using my mechs. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Oh, and welcome to all of the newcomers. You're in the right place.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Jumbo Swart said:


> Yes but think 12mg will be enough but will start with 18mg for a few weeks and see how it goes



Hi @Jumbo Swart 
I think @Matthee gave you good advice
Try 18mg and 12mg and see which works best for you.
It does also depend on the equipment

I am still on 18mg - I find 12mg not enough throat hit for me - but that is a personal thing

See what works for you but give it a chance

Also, I have found some juices that have menthol or minty type of flavours tend to give a stronger throat hit. So you need to experiment.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

BhavZ said:


> Welcome @Shawn Brewis and @LJRanger, you guys enjoy your stay here.
> 
> @Shawn Brewis, if I may ask, where about are you sourcing your NR-R-NR wire from for the Magoo? or are you making your own NR-R-NR wire?
> 
> 
> Happy Vaping Guys!



I would just like to give this post a tiny little bump, hash tag @Shawn Brewis


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Wawawiwa! So many new forumites! New vapers and experienced vapers. This is great to see! Welcome everybody. Jump right in! Ask dem questions and share your knowledge! We're glad to have you onboard. All you coil builders be sure to check out our crazy setups in the SUYWWACS sub-section. (My favourite part of the forum)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Welcome all new forum members. Hope u enjoying the forum and #vapeon and #vapestrong 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

yuganp said:


> Will do so when I get a chance. Ordered Thursday night - arrived on Tuesday - quick for getting something from the USA.



Welcome to the forum @yuganp 
Impressive equipment you have gone through. Amazing how quick you got the REO, you must have connections up north or with the shipping people LOL
Enjoy the forum


----------



## HalfLifeZA

HI all,
I'm HalfLife (Gary)
Only started vaping on Tuesday so its 3 happy days so far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Welcome @HalfLifeZA


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @HalfLifeZA and well done on starting your vaping journey, hope you'll have loads of fun along the way


----------



## crack2483

HalfLifeZA said:


> HI all,
> I'm HalfLife (Gary)
> Only started vaping on Tuesday so its 3 happy days so far.



Welcome @HalfLifeZA you won't regret starting your vaping journey. 

May we call you Gordon? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Howzit @HalfLifeZA welcome to the party


----------



## Jumbo Swart

Chef Guest said:


> I smoked camel lights too and started on 18mg. Was way too strong for me. Now I'm pretty comfortable with 12mg on my VW devices, and drop it down to 6mg when using my mechs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




Thanks, I have ordered about 10 different flavours and strengths between 6mg and 18mg so will be experimenting a bit.


----------



## Jumbo Swart

Another question:

I have the Innokin iTaste 134 mine and use the Aspire Nautilus with the 1,6ohm coil, what is the best setting for the 134 as it ranges from 7 - 12,5v or is it just personal preference?


----------



## Die Kriek

Jumbo Swart said:


> Another question:
> 
> I have the Innokin iTaste 134 mine and use the Aspire Nautilus with the 1,6ohm coil, what is the best setting for the 134 as it ranges from 7 - 12,5v or is it just personal preference?


I think you mean watts. 12.5 volts would murder your juice

I only use VV atm, and my ohms law is still buried somewhere, but a pro should be along shortly to help you out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

you should be fine from 3.6v to around 4.2/4.4


----------



## Jumbo Swart

Die Kriek said:


> I think you mean watts. 12.5 volts would murder your juice
> 
> I only use VV atm, and my ohms law is still buried somewhere, but a pro should be along shortly to help you out



Sorry yes watts not volts


----------



## Andre

Jumbo Swart said:


> Another question:
> 
> I have the Innokin iTaste 134 mine and use the Aspire Nautilus with the 1,6ohm coil, what is the best setting for the 134 as it ranges from 7 - 12,5v or is it just personal preference?


Yes, mostly personal preference, but start at around 7 W going up and see where your sweet spot lies. Will also differ from juice to juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tyler

Welcome to the forum @HalfLifeZA . Enjoy your stay and vaping journey!


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @HalfLifeZA


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @HalfLifeZA, warning... the forum is addictive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Limbo

Hallo people, Limbo here @PeterHarris should know me, unfortunately... Are there any retailers in the Port Elizabeth region here? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

Welcome @HalfLifeZA and to @Limbo. I believe there is an eciggies agent there http://eciggies.co.za/Agents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

capetocuba said:


> Welcome @HalfLifeZA and to @Limbo. I believe there is an eciggies agent there http://eciggies.co.za/Agents


Thanks, actually bought my setup from her, thought she was a private seller. So I could buy any e ciggies stuff from her? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Limbo


----------



## shabbar

Welome to the forum @Limbo @HalfLifeZA 

Any questions feel free to ask , and im sure somebody will gladly assist


----------



## PeterHarris

Limbo said:


> Thanks, actually bought my setup from her, thought she was a private seller. So I could buy any e ciggies stuff from her?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Haha @Limbo jou ass . Yea like the guus already said eciggies agents. But dont be scared to try some of the online shops. They usually ship pretty soon and with couriers and the pricing is good

You can find then at the bottom of the main page

Welcome....ass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new forum members! Hope you enjoy your stay here.


Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

HalfLifeZA said:


> HI all,
> I'm HalfLife (Gary)
> Only started vaping on Tuesday so its 3 happy days so far.



Welcome to the forum @HalfLifeZA 
Hope you enjoy your stay and well done on 3 days, well now its 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to all NOOB's I've missed this weekend. Enjoy the forum!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members *
...and even some long-standing members

*Pease put your location in your personal details. *
It will then show up in the details below your avatar picture next to each post. 

It helps with various things like the taste box, vape meets, selling gear and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Just click on your name in the top right, 
- select "personal details" 
- and fill in the "location" field. 

No need for exact locations, a city is fine. 

Thank you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bones

Hi Guys. Been vaping for around 18 months now. Haven't touched an analog since. Been using Twisp devices, but keen to try other brands.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh

bones said:


> Hi Guys. Been vaping for around 18 months now. Haven't touched an analog since. Been using Twisp devices, but keen to try other brands.



Welcome to the forum, congrats on kicking the stinkies, and enjoy


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @bones
Well done on being 18 months stinkie free
Makes you one of the vaping veterans 

All the best and enjoy it here - we have a great place indeed!


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @bones


----------



## PeterHarris

welcome @bones and all the other nooblets  this is an awesome place to be indeed.


----------



## bones

Thanks guy. Can't imagine going back to analogs. The smell alone reminds me of a toothless hobo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar

welcome welcome


----------



## Alex

Howzit @bones ??


----------



## TylerD

Welcome @bones !


----------



## johan

Warm welcome to you @bones


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @bones and congrats on the 18months stinkie free  that's amazing!!!!


----------



## Craig Mc

Hi my name is Craig Mc. I am from Durban. I am a freelance sound engineer. I have been vaping for a week and a half and enjoying every moment of it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Craig Mc, enjoy the forum


----------



## johan

a Warm welcome to you @Craig Mc


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @Craig Mc, i hope you'll have loads of fun here and on your vaping journey  what's your current setup?


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Craig Mc


----------



## Just B

Hello and welcome @Craig Mc . So glad you found where to introduce yourself. Here you will get every single question you have answered. Have fun and happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Craig Mc said:


> Hi my name is Craig Mc. I am from Durban. I am a freelance sound engineer. I have been vaping for a week and a half and enjoying every moment of it.


Most welcome. Congrats on the week and a half - the difficult part is over. KZN members are growing rapidly. Check out this thread for the first vape meet for KZN: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kzn-vape-meet-round-1.726/


----------



## Rob Fisher

Craig Mc said:


> Hi my name is Craig Mc. I am from Durban. I am a freelance sound engineer. I have been vaping for a week and a half and enjoying every moment of it.



Fancy finding you here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Welcome @bones  welcome @Craig Mc .


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new forum members. Hope you enjoy your stay here!


Happy Vaping!


----------



## PuffingCrow

Welcome to all the new guys enjoy!!! and vape away


----------



## Alex

Hey @Craig Mc !


----------



## VapeGrrl

we gotta keep an eye on the husbands 

Hello and welcome by the way


----------



## Chef Guest

Welcome to all! Best place for vapers! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Craig Mc from KZN
All the best with your vaping. 
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here.


----------



## Silver

It's amazing how so many new vapers join and say how much they are enjoying vaping irrespective of the equipment or juices they are using.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chef Guest

Silver said:


> It's amazing how so many new vapers join and say how much they are enjoying vaping irrespective of the equipment or juices they are using.


Truth be told, to not be smoking is such a joy. I can't imagine going back to it. I go outside to have my vape in the smoking area and the smell is unreal! Can't believe that I used to be one of them!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

yea, on sunday night me and the wife went to sit in the smoking section at the spur so we could vape hard..and the smell was something else.....

but seeing as the smoking section is so small, i had an idea, next time im going to go with my dripper and and PURE 0% nic VG..... hehehe im gona see if i can cloud the whole place up... THAT should be fun....

o and i will only order a coke, in case they chase me out

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Silver said:


> It's amazing how so many new vapers join and say how much they are enjoying vaping irrespective of the equipment or juices they are using.


Truth be told, to not be smoking is such a joy. I can't imagine going back to it. I go outside to have my vape in the smoking area and the smell is unreal! Can't believe that I used to be one of them!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

PeterHarris said:


> yea, on sunday night me and the wife went to sit in the smoking section at the spur so we could vape hard..and the smell was something else.....
> 
> but seeing as the smoking section is so small, i had an idea, next time im going to go with my dripper and and PURE 0% nic VG..... hehehe im gona see if i can cloud the whole place up... THAT should be fun....
> 
> o and i will only order a coke, in case they chase me out



That would be classic!
Do ask your wife to take a picture if you can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## twispcig

Hi All - I'm from Twisp, I'm here to read the comments, hopefully help some of you and chat!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris

welcome @twispcig hope you enjoy your stay here.... good to see some of the big boys in here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Warm welcome to you @twispcig


----------



## twispcig

Thanks


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @twispcig. Although I've never used one its good to see a rep wanting to lend a helping hand to others.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

twispcig said:


> Hi All - I'm from Twisp, I'm here to read the comments, hopefully help some of you and chat!



Welcome @twispcig, its about time someone for twisp decided to join. Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Hello and Welcome @twispcig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Also welcome to @Craig Mc and @bones and anyone else I may have missed. Enjoy your stay and vape on!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to the forum @twispcig, like mentioned above it's nice to see one of the big brands joining us here


----------



## Stroodlepuff

twispcig said:


> Hi All - I'm from Twisp, I'm here to read the comments, hopefully help some of you and chat!



Welcome  PM @Gizmo to create a reseller forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @twispcig 
And thanks to you guys for growing the vaping community in SA as much as you have. 
Many of us started off on Twisp, myself included. 
Will always have a soft spot for your product because it got me off smoking. 

All the best for your stay here. 
We have a great place indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Welcome to all the New users! 

Glad to see our community growing stronger and stronger, and I hope you will all soon consider this place to be your home.

@twispcig how long have you known about the forum, and what caused you to sign up? (If you don't mind me asking  )

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## twispcig

Hi @devdev - have been browsing the forum for a few weeks and thought I would join to help with any questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HappyCamper

twispcig said:


> Hi All - I'm from Twisp, I'm here to read the comments, hopefully help some of you and chat!


Welcome, enjoy your stay with us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

twispcig said:


> Hi All - I'm from Twisp, I'm here to read the comments, hopefully help some of you and chat!


 Will wonders never cease to amaze...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat

twispcig, welcome! 





Maybe you can help, i need the recipe for Cafe Latte, trying to mix my own.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Hi All,

My name paul from jhb 30 yrs old and have started vaping 1 week ago. I am currently using a lung buddy device but am keen on getting new devices and liquids

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

warm welcome @paulph201


----------



## devdev

paulph201 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name paul from jhb 30 yrs old and have started vaping 1 week ago. I am currently using a lung buddy device but am keen on getting new devices and liquids



Mamzie! You made it on to the forum! Welcome dude


----------



## annemarievdh

paulph201 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name paul from jhb 30 yrs old and have started vaping 1 week ago. I am currently using a lung buddy device but am keen on getting new devices and liquids



Welcome to the forum @paulph201, you came to the right place. Enjoy the forum


----------



## Paulie

shot bro !

Im reading some posts but its going to take me a while bro lol.

Good thing I have u to bug haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

paulph201 said:


> shot bro !
> 
> Im reading some posts but its going to take me a while bro lol.
> 
> Good thing I have u to bug haha


Welcome dude. Please don't ask him anything. He actually vape socks and stuff. Rather ask the forum for help.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WintersFrost

Hi All

My name Jaco from jhb 35 yrs old and have started vaping 3 weeks ago. I am vaping with a Twisp Clearo device but am keen on mixing my own liquids

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

paulph201 said:


> shot bro !
> 
> Im reading some posts but its going to take me a while bro lol.
> 
> Good thing I have u to bug haha



No problem - ask away

I suggest you get yourself a Nautilus and an MVP battery. You will find it kicks the butt of your current setup.

And then you would probably like checking out the Vapour Mountain vendor forum, they had the juices you liked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

WintersFrost said:


> Hi All
> 
> My name Jaco from jhb 35 yrs old and have started vaping 3 weeks ago. I am vaping with a Twisp Clearo device but am keen on mixing my own liquids



Welcome @Jaco, enjoy the forum! 

PS: This forum is evil, its more addictive than stinkies


----------



## Paulie

devdev said:


> No problem - ask away
> 
> I suggest you get yourself a Nautilus and an MVP battery. You will find it kicks the butt of your current setup.
> 
> And then you would probably like checking out the Vapour Mountain vendor forum, they had the juices you liked


 

Cool sounds like a plan bro!


----------



## devdev

TylerD said:


> Welcome dude. Please don't ask him anything. He actually vape socks and stuff. Rather ask the forum for help.



Hahaha TylerD, @paulph201 is always up for a dodgy gag or two. 

@paulph201 if you can, come check out the Vape Meet this Saturday in Fourways. There will be retailers displaying and selling goods, so you can have a look and feel, and also meet some cool folks.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/jh...ibi-in-fourways-lets-make-this-one-huge.2391/

Check it out at the thread above.??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WintersFrost

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome @Jaco, enjoy the forum!
> 
> PS: This forum is evil, its more addictive than stinkies



Hi annemarievdh

Thats what im counting on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Cool ill be there dan lets organise! we can bring the chorizo with lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

WintersFrost said:


> Hi All
> 
> My name Jaco from jhb 35 yrs old and have started vaping 3 weeks ago. I am vaping with a Twisp Clearo device but am keen on mixing my own liquids


Hi @WintersFrost ! Welcome to the forum Lot of reading ahead. 
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## annemarievdh

WintersFrost said:


> Hi annemarievdh
> 
> Thats what im counting on



Did I mention its expensive to? Brainwashes you to spend more and more and want more and more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Welcome to everyone! We're growing at the rate of knots! Soon we will form a liberation army and burn Big Tobacco to the ground!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev

paulph201 said:


> Cool ill be there dan lets organise! we can bring the chorizo with lol



There is a bacon flavoured vape that will be available at the Meet. Don't know if Chorizo will want to join us, but we can offer. Maybe if there was a cabbage flavoured vape he would be keen

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mufasa

Hi @twispcig . Welcome to the forum. I just want to thank you for getting me off cigarettes. I am now using other devices, but my Twisp battery still gets used every day. I must compliment you guys on your staff manning the kiosks. They are well trained and really helpful with regards to the Twisp range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

devdev said:


> There is a bacon flavoured vape that will be available at the Meet. Don't know if Chorizo will want to join us, but we can offer. Maybe if there was a cabbage flavoured vape he would be keen


 

lets tell him its a camera expo and trick him hahaha


----------



## capetocuba

Welcome @Craig Mc , hope you find this site informative, happy and funny at times just like I do


----------



## WintersFrost

devdev said:


> Hahaha TylerD, @paulph201 is always up for a dodgy gag or two.
> 
> @paulph201 if you can, come check out the Vape Meet this Saturday in Fourways. There will be retailers displaying and selling goods, so you can have a look and feel, and also meet some cool folks.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/jh...ibi-in-fourways-lets-make-this-one-huge.2391/
> 
> Check it out at the thread above.??



@TylerD

Where is the Vape Meet in fourways & What Time?


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to the forum @paulph201 and @WintersFrost, hope you guys will have an awesome time here with us and good luck on all the reading up there is, it's all very interesting stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

WintersFrost said:


> @TylerD
> 
> Where is the Vape Meet in fourways & What Time?


All the info here. Will be awesome if you can join! Gonna be awesome. SOme great gear and juices to try and buy!
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/jh...ibi-in-fourways-lets-make-this-one-huge.2391/


----------



## TylerD

So here are the details of the Vape Meet which have been confirmed:



*Date*: 14th June 2014 at 14:00
*Venue*: The Alibi
Competitions:
*Cloud Blowing Competition number 2 - Prizes to be announced*
Judges for the competition should they accept: @Silver, @Gizmo, @Derick and myself
*Coil Building competition - Prizes to be announced*
Judged by @TylerD, @Rowan Francis and @devdev 
*Lucky Draw -* Vendors please email sharri@ecigssa.co.za should you wish to sponsor prizes, I have emailed numerous other vendors from the above email address offering them tables and requesting prizesDraw to be done by @Melinda and myself
*Beer downing contest - The winner will get a really bad hangover the next day*
Judged by a jury of your peers - AKA everybody!!!
*Mod contest - Prizes to be announced*
Who can do the strangest, most beautiful, craziest modification to their mods - it has to still be functional - this will be judged by all the women in attandance
*Vendor Tables - V*endors should you wish to have a table at the Vape meet please emailsharri@ecigssa.co.za to book your table, vendors are requested to come at 13:00 to set up.
*@Rowan Francis who will be easily identifiable in his kilt and eating haggis, and @SVS1000 will be our noob friendly candidates on the day helping noobies with coil building etc.*
*Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
*PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. This gear will be handed to PIF Boss @TylerD at the end of the day.
*Photograher:* non forum member
More details will be announced as time goes on:
*
As it Stands the Vendor Tables are as follows:*

Vape King - Hardware and liquids
Skyblue Vaping - Hardware and Liquids
Vapotine - www.vapotine.co.za (They will be joining the forum later today) - Hardware and Liquids
Craft Vapour - Premium E-Liquids
Vape Elixir - Premium E-Liquids
VapeMaxx - Hardware and Liquids
Eciggies (Head Office)
Vape Club
*Prizes:*

Iphone Vape Case - Sponsored by Vape King
Juice Hamper containing 10x Vape King Juices (x2) - Sponsored by Vape King
1 x Vape King Pro Starter Kit
2x DIY Small starter kits with 4 flavours - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
5 x 3 pack of 5m each Kanthal wire - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
1x set DIY e-liquid Hamper containing 250 ml both PG and VG as well as 100 ml of both PG and VG 3.6% - Sponsored by Skyblue Vaping
Juice Hamper containing 5 of the best Vape Elixir Liquids - Sponsored by Sunram
Coil building stand - Sponsored by @Zeki Hilmi
1 x 6000mah Power Bank, 1 x Evod 1000 Mah VV battery, 1 x Evod glass, 1 x Metal stand 1 x kangertech charger 400 mah , 2 x Heavenly Vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by @Shako of Heavenly Vapes
1 x Evod 650 Mah Battery, 1 x Evod glass, 1 x metal stand, 1 x Kangertech Charger 400Mah, 2 x Heavenly vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by Heavenly Vapors
1 x Kangertech E-smart kit, 2 x Heavenly Vapor 30ml Liquids - Sponsored by Heavenly Vapors
3 separate Juice Hampers - sponsored by @Mow@CraftVapour from Craft Vapor
1 X Wooden Vision Spinner (1000mAh)( DRAGON design) + Kangertech Aero MINI + USB Charger + Carry Case - Sponsored by Eciggies
10 X WILD e-Liquid (10ml / 16mg) - Sponsored by Eciggies
Please dont forget to press the RSVP button on the first post of this thread should you wish to attend.??[/QUOTE]



Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Time to start arranging the next Joburg Vape Meet.
> 
> Dates have been added in a poll  let me know what date suits you best
> 
> View attachment 5028
> 
> 
> To RSVP for the event please click below
> 
> [rsvp=2391]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]
> 
> Alex 2
> AndreFerreira 1
> annemarievdh 2
> Brandon 2
> bwbwings 2
> Chef Guest 2
> Darth_V@POR 2
> Derick 2
> devdev 1
> Frenzy 1
> Gizmo 9
> JakesSA 2
> JB1987 1
> Jcaurus 3
> Jimbo 1
> Joey786 1
> johan 1
> Lize 4
> mbera 2
> Mklops 1
> Mow@CraftVapour 3
> Nico 4
> PeterHarris 4
> Reinhardt 1
> Reinvanhardt 1
> Renato Da Silva 1
> Rex Smit 1
> Rex_Bael 2
> RoSsIkId 2
> Rowan Francis 1
> Silver 1
> Smokyg 2
> Stroodlepuff 6
> SunRam 1
> SVS1000 1
> thekeeperza 2
> Tornalca 2
> TylerD 1
> vapegerm 1
> vapOtine 2
> Wayne 1
> Yiannaki 2
> yuganp 1
> Zuzu88 2
> 
> Total: 87


----------



## shabbar

welcome to the forums @Craig Mc


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @paulph201 & @WintersFrost


----------



## zaeem.laher

Im a young vaper been vaping for a year and a half now started off as convenience now cant stay away

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

zaeem.laher said:


> Im a young vaper been vaping for a year and a half now started off as convenience now cant stay away



Welcome to the forum @zaeem.laher


----------



## Bartho

Hi if been on the forum for a while now and have not introduced myself. So here goes... My name is Bartho from Cape Town, been vaping for 4 months and 3 days. I work in the supermarket industry as a Refrigeration Technician/ Service Manager. Enjoy vaping and the founder of my new hobby.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh

Bartho said:


> Hi if been on the forum for a while now and have not introduced myself. So here goes... My name is Bartho from Cape Town, been vaping for 4 months and 3 days



Welcome to the forum @Bartho. Congrats on kicking the stinkies


----------



## devdev

Bartho said:


> Hi if been on the forum for a while now and have not introduced myself. So here goes... My name is Bartho from Cape Town, been vaping for 4 months and 3 days



Bartho, brother of @Hein510 ?


----------



## Hein510

devdev said:


> Bartho, brother of @Hein510 ?


one and only


----------



## devdev

Hein510 said:


> one and only


Welcome @Bartho!


----------



## Bartho

Thanks


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @Bartho I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartho

Thanx @crack2483 I'm sure I will.

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome @paulph201 and @WintersFrost 
Enjoy the forum! It is a great place 
Wishing you well on your vaping journeys

And @Bartho , glad you introduced yourself formally. We met at the Cape Vape Meet
You and your brother are doing great things!
All the best


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to all the new members, it's lovely to see how our family is growing  

hope you all have a great day


----------



## Andre

Bartho said:


> Hi if been on the forum for a while now and have not introduced myself. So here goes... My name is Bartho from Cape Town, been vaping for 4 months and 3 days. I work in the supermarket industry as a Refrigeration Technician/ Service Manager. Enjoy vaping and the founder of my new hobby.


Hi @Bartho, officially welcome to the forum. We did meet at the Cape Vape Meet. Happy vaping and hobbying!


----------



## Bartho

Thanks for the warm welcome @Matthee, yes that's correct we met at the vape meet. When is the next meet?

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Bartho said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome @Matthee, yes that's correct we met at the vape meet. When is the next meet?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using Tapatalk


We have not set a date yet, maybe in October.


----------



## Michael

Hi guys new to the forum, name is mike and i'm the new agent for Vape King in the kempton park area

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chop007

Michael said:


> Hi guys new to the forum, name is mike and i'm the new agent for Vape King in the kempton park area


Hey there Michael, a vary warm welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Michael said:


> Hi guys new to the forum, name is mike and i'm the new agent for Vape King in the kempton park area


Most welcome to the forum. All the best with the new venture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Michael said:


> Hi guys new to the forum, name is mike and i'm the new agent for Vape King in the kempton park area



Very Much Welcome @Michael!! Enjoy the forum. Grate to have you.


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @Michael, best of luck with your new venture 

on a side note, before the fines master catches you... add your location under your name and also put an avatar pic up heheheehe - those are grounds for hefty fines


----------



## Tyler

Welcome to the forum @paulph201 , @Bartho and @WintersFrost
Enjoy your vaping journeys and the benefits that come with the journey!


----------



## kevkev

Hey guys, Kevin here. New to this forum, been reading it for a week tho. Went e-cig and marlboro hybrid a week ago. Had one marlboro in the last two days


----------



## johan

To all the new members a warm:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Michael said:


> Hi guys new to the forum, name is mike and i'm the new agent for Vape King in the kempton park area



Welcome @Michael 
Wishing you all the success for the new agency. 
Enjoy the forum and we look forward to hearing your experiences.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

kevkev said:


> Hey guys, Kevin here. New to this forum, been reading it for a week tho. Went e-cig and marlboro hybrid a week ago. Had one marlboro in the last two days



Hi @kevkev 
Welcome to the forum -
Congratulations on your 1 cig in the last two days - that is a great thing!
Hope you enjoy your stay here - we certainly have a great place.
All the best with your vaping journey


----------



## Andre

kevkev said:


> Hey guys, Kevin here. New to this forum, been reading it for a week tho. Went e-cig and marlboro hybrid a week ago. Had one marlboro in the last two days


Most welcome to the forum. Like that "hybrid", lol. Happy vaping.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Michael said:


> Hi guys new to the forum, name is mike and i'm the new agent for Vape King in the kempton park area



wow you look different in that picture

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @kevkev enjoy the forum 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP


----------



## capetocuba

Welcome @Michael , @kevkev & @Bartho , enjoy the site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul

Hi

Second time trying e-cigs, not looking good again, too much hassles finding juice and coils in Durban.
At R70 for couriers from other parts of the country makes it too expensive and when you want to smoke/vape 2 days is too long.

Will someone set up a store in Durban please.

sigh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera

Welcome to all newbees 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Paul said:


> Hi
> 
> Second time trying e-cigs, not looking good again, too much hassles finding juice and coils in Durban.
> At R70 for couriers from other parts of the country makes it too expensive and when you want to smoke/vape 2 days is too long.
> 
> Will someone set up a store in Durban please.
> 
> sigh



Welcome to the forum @Paul 

Indeed, vaping is not as convenient as going to the garage and quickly buying a box of smokes that lasts a whole day. 

But, once you have a good setup hardware wise, enough replacement coils and a good stash of juices you like, vaping becomes way more blissful than smoking ever was or could be. 

It just takes some experimentation to find what you like and some planning ahead. But one gets the hang of it. 

Dont lose hope, there are so many happy vapers on this forum in far out places. 

All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Paul said:


> Hi
> 
> Second time trying e-cigs, not looking good again, too much hassles finding juice and coils in Durban.
> At R70 for couriers from other parts of the country makes it too expensive and when you want to smoke/vape 2 days is too long.
> 
> Will someone set up a store in Durban please.
> 
> sigh


Hi @Paul. Welcome to the forum.
Like @Silver said, it may not be the most convenient in the beginning, but once you get into the flow it's world's better than what we all used to do!

My 2 cents worth is to stock up on what you need in advance. Order new juices, coils etc before you run out. I'm a self proclaimed vaping ***** and always have a ridiculously large stockpile of pretty much everything i might need and it does help. Don't forget that juices get better with time (like a fine wine or a lazy aged steak! ☺) so order the liquids you enjoy in bulk and let them steep. You'll be amazed at how much the flavours can develop and change over a week, a month or even 3! That will make the 70 bucks go a lot further!

Our online retailers are all fantastic people with a real passion for what they do. Talk to them, and see what advice they have to give. 

Hope this has been helpful and keep it up. You're in the right place for everything that you could need vape - wise. ✌

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chef Guest

And a warm welcome to all the new members. Loving how quickly this family is growing! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nikepwc69

Hi Guys my name is Kyle Miscia
live in the fourways are and have just recently started vaping,
got involved through Vapeking thanks to Stroodlepuff and Gizmo for all the help.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum and the vaping world @nikepwc69


----------



## WintersFrost

nikepwc69 said:


> Hi Guys my name is Kyle Miscia
> live in the fourways are and have just recently started vaping,
> got involved through Vapeking thanks to Stroodlepuff and Gizmo for all the help.



@nikepwc69 Welcome to the forum man, i hope you enjoy your stay. 
and my i add @Stroodlepuff  Brilliant nicname dude....


----------



## johan

@nikepwc69 - suspect we met on whatsapp a couple of minutes ago? Anyhow warm welcome to you.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

nikepwc69 said:


> Hi Guys my name is Kyle Miscia
> live in the fourways are and have just recently started vaping,
> got involved through Vapeking thanks to Stroodlepuff and Gizmo for all the help.



Took you long enough  Welcome


----------



## Stroodlepuff

WintersFrost said:


> @nikepwc69 Welcome to the forum man, i hope you enjoy your stay.
> and my i add @Stroodlepuff  Brilliant nicname dude....



Haha thank you  But that would be dudette  lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to the forum @nikepwc69, congrats on starting your vaping journey  hope you'll have loads of fun here with us


----------



## Danny

Hi everyone. Been lurking for a while but figured It was time to introduce. Been vaping for about 6 months now and loving every vapour cloud. It has truly changed my life for the better, and I am so pleased to have a platform to meet and discuss with so many other converts. 

Keep Calm And Vape On!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Danny said:


> Hi everyone. Been lurking for a while but figured It was time to introduce. Been vaping for about 6 months now and loving every vapour cloud. It has truly changed my life for the better, and I am so pleased to have a platform to meet and discuss with so many other converts.
> 
> Keep Calm And Vape On!



Welcome Danny!


----------



## Andre

Danny said:


> Hi everyone. Been lurking for a while but figured It was time to introduce. Been vaping for about 6 months now and loving every vapour cloud. It has truly changed my life for the better, and I am so pleased to have a platform to meet and discuss with so many other converts.
> 
> Keep Calm And Vape On!


Most welcome. And congrats on the 6 months - great achievement! Happy vaping.


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the grates vape forum ever @Danny. Enjoy!!


----------



## Silver

nikepwc69 said:


> Hi Guys my name is Kyle Miscia
> live in the fourways are and have just recently started vaping,
> got involved through Vapeking thanks to Stroodlepuff and Gizmo for all the help.



Welcome to the forum @nikepwc69 
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey
We have a great place here indeed. Enjoy your stay.

PS - You live close to the upcoming vape meet on Sat - you should try pop in


----------



## Silver

Danny said:


> Hi everyone. Been lurking for a while but figured It was time to introduce. Been vaping for about 6 months now and loving every vapour cloud. It has truly changed my life for the better, and I am so pleased to have a platform to meet and discuss with so many other converts.
> 
> Keep Calm And Vape On!



Welcome @Danny 
Awesome avatar pic! 
Well done on changing your life - 
Am sure you have lots of experiences to share
Enjoy


----------



## Alex

Wow, this thread keeps fast.
Welcome to all the new members, very soon this will be like your second home. So get ready for an awesome ride.


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members *
...and even some long-standing members

*Pease put your location in your personal details. *
It will then show up in the details below your avatar picture next to each post. 

It helps with various things like the taste box, vape meets, selling gear and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Just click on your name in the top right, 
- select "personal details" 
- and fill in the "location" field. 

No need for exact locations, a city is fine. 

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

It's actually too additive...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> It's actually too additive...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


"Additive"...lol, you are not in the kitchen now. Sorry, could not resist.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Matthee said:


> "Additive"...lol, you are not in the kitchen now. Sorry, could not resist.


Hahahahaha! Relying on predictive text too much! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Hey guys! My names Devin, Im from a little town in the middle of nowhere! Ive been vaping now for 3 months! havent fallen off the wagon! I started vaping on a twisp clearo but im currently looking at going into the mod field of life!


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the Forum @6ghost9. You came to the right place. Enjoy


----------



## johan

Welcome @6ghost9


----------



## Chef Guest

6ghost9 said:


> Hey guys! My names Devin, Im from a little town in the middle of nowhere! Ive been vaping now for 3 months! havent fallen off the wagon! I started vaping on a twisp clearo but im currently looking at going into the mod field of life!


Welcome man. Mods Ftw! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael

Welcome @6ghost9 and congrats on the 3 months


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I cant keep up with this thread  Welcome welcome and welcome oh and to you over there welcome to you too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Harryssss

HI all my mane is Harry from JHB very new newdie been off analog 2 months &
loving digital . Totally looking forward to meet some of the group members tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

A warm welcome to @Danny , @6ghost9 and @Harryssss  and very well done on your 6, 3 and 2 month vaping journeys respectively!!!! you guys have come to the right place and i truly hope that you'll enjoy yourself here with us!!! this forum houses a bunch of amazing people!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RATZ

Hey all. Just into my third week off the analogs and already know I won't go back. Vaping is just the right replacement. 
Been lurking here for about a month now and figured it's time to say hello. I really enjoy the positive vibe you guys have going.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

RATZ said:


> Hey all. Just into my third week off the analogs and already know I won't go back. Vaping is just the right replacement.
> Been lurking here for about a month now and figured it's time to say hello. I really enjoy the positive vibe you guys have going.


Welcome. Quick question though... How old are you? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Lol I hope thats not a selfie, welcome @RATZ congrats on kicking the stinkies.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RATZ

Stroodlepuff said:


> Welcome. Quick question though... How old are you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



 Actually 33. Thought the pic would be funny as a vaping noob.
-can change if it offends.


----------



## crack2483

Pfffft, this bunch? Offended? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Hello and welcome to all the new forum members 

I would like to greet everyone by name but there are just too many, my aging brain can't remember the names on the previous page 

Nevertheless welcome, hope you guys have fun


----------



## RATZ

From what I've seen so far, I didn't think so. Looking forward to being part of the community and getting my hands on some tasty vapours. There's a really nice vibe here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Hey all you new members


----------



## Andre

RATZ said:


> From what I've seen so far, I didn't think so. Looking forward to being part of the community and getting my hands on some tasty vapours. There's a really nice vibe here.


Hi, most welcome. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcom to the forum @RATZ 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

welcome new people


----------



## Gazzacpt

Welcome everyone, I'm still amazed at the amount of ppl joining the family every month. Keep vaping.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

RATZ said:


> From what I've seen so far, I didn't think so. Looking forward to being part of the community and getting my hands on some tasty vapours. There's a really nice vibe here.



Welcome @RATZ 
You are spot on, the vibe here is special. We have a great place!
Wishing you well for your vaping. Do share your experiences

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stochastic

Hi fellow cigarette quitters. ??

Ranting time.  I have been vaping for a month and a half now, unfortunately u_s_ing a lung buddy. I was told it was a good product and other nonsense which it has not lived up to. I trusted the guy, so lesson learned: never believe anyone if it's too good to be true. I've learned my now ex-shop has provided me with unsustainable prices (browsing online) and smoking would have been cheaper. My girlfriend has not been able to make the switch, she desires more vapour and I suspect may be sensitive to PG. I hope to get her off the stinkies soon and would appreciate input on which combination of products would provide her with the maximum vapour without breaking the bank, since I would like her to switch sooner than later.

I truly prefer vaping over analogues because my health has improved; no more colds, sinus, mucus, shortness of breath or headaches. I've only vaped the Liqua range of juices and prefer fruity flavours, can't wait to support like minded individuals and try their juices in the future, even make my own when the time is right. 

From what I've researched the Reo mini 2.1 looks like it would suit my needs best. I like the mechanical nature and bottom feeding system. Now I just have to save up for it. I'm stoked about the idea of making my own coils and understanding the theory behind them better. 

Thanks to all the guys maintaining this forum, I know I am going to learn a lot and hopefully help others. Which admin should I contact regarding my birth date (Tapatalk ID made me 44 rather than 27)?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stochastic said:


> Thanks to all the guys maintaining this forum, I know I am going to learn a lot and hopefully help others. Which admin should I contact regarding my birth date (Tapatalk ID made me 44 rather than 27)?



You can drop me a message with your birthdate and I'll fix it for you!

Welcome aboard and you have no doubt realised that there are tons of other devices and juice out there!

I can highly recommend Vapour Mountain Juices http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/

If you even remotely like Menthol ciggies then the Menthol Ice is a huge win!


----------



## ET

welcome @Stochastic . a few juice vendors on here will make juices for you that have mostly VG in them, one or two even sell almost full VG juices and a lof of others have their juices 50/50. maybe look at either getting something like the itaste mvp as it's battery just lasts ages and ages, or else the new vision spinner 2 with a mini protank 3 on there has received rave reviews and wont break the bank, anything with at least variable voltage as that will allow you to crank up the power and get more oomph out of your device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stochastic said:


> Which admin should I contact regarding my birth date (Tapatalk ID made me 44 rather than 27)?



Fixed!


----------



## Stochastic

Thanks again @Rob Fisher . Thanks for the info @denizenx, I will have a look.


----------



## Andre

Stochastic said:


> Hi fellow cigarette quitters. ??
> 
> Ranting time.  I have been vaping for a month and a half now, unfortunately u_s_ing a lung buddy. I was told it was a good product and other nonsense which it has not lived up to. I trusted the guy, so lesson learned: never believe anyone if it's too good to be true. I've learned my now ex-shop has provided me with unsustainable prices (browsing online) and smoking would have been cheaper. My girlfriend has not been able to make the switch, she desires more vapour and I suspect may be sensitive to PG. I hope to get her off the stinkies soon and would appreciate input on which combination of products would provide her with the maximum vapour without breaking the bank, since I would like her to switch sooner than later.
> 
> I truly prefer vaping over analogues because my health has improved; no more colds, sinus, mucus, shortness of breath or headaches. I've only vaped the Liqua range of juices and prefer fruity flavours, can't wait to support like minded individuals and try their juices in the future, even make my own when the time is right.
> 
> From what I've researched the Reo mini 2.1 looks like it would suit my needs best. I like the mechanical nature and bottom feeding system. Now I just have to save up for it. I'm stoked about the idea of making my own coils and understanding the theory behind them better.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys maintaining this forum, I know I am going to learn a lot and hopefully help others. Which admin should I contact regarding my birth date (Tapatalk ID made me 44 rather than 27)?


Most welcome to the forum. Of course, the Reo is always a winner - more information here in Reoville. Below something for you to chew on for your girlfriend. These devices with a proper juice will make all the difference. Juices from www.vapourmountain.co.za are hightly rated and they have most of said gear as well.

*If you want to go slim and trim:*

*BATTERY:*
The *Vision Spinner1 *1300 mAh. Think your current batteries are 650 mah. It has variable voltage so you can up your power for more throat hit. You can buy that for R350.00 here. With that you need a USBcharger at R100.00 with wall adapter at R60.00. An Ego C Twist, also at 1300 mah will also work. Available here at R289.00.
The *Vision Spinner2* at 1650 mAh (will last longer the version 1 but is a little bit longer) available hereat R400.00. With the same charger and wall adapter as mentioned above.

*CLEAROMIZER:*
On top of that my recommendation is a *Kanger Protank Mini 3*, which has dual coils so will give you a super hit. Also nice and slim and will fit the Vision Spinners like a glove. Takes 1.5 ml. get it here for R180.00. Get some spare coils for you mPT3, at R30.oo for one.
Another, less expensive option is the Kangertech Evod2 at R100.00 here. From all accounts the Evod 2 is a great clearomizer as well, also dual coils. Takes the same spare coils as the mPT3.
A third option that has become available recently is the *Kanger Aerotank Mini* available here at R400.00. And some spare coils at R180.00 for five.

Here is a picture of the Vision Spinner1:





Picture of the Kanger Protank Mini 3 on top of a Vision Spinner1 and Vision Spinner2





A Vision Spinner2 with Aerotank Mini:



??

*If you do not mind a little bulkier:*

*BATTERY:*
The *MVP* is very popular and has a battery capacity of 2600 mah - so should last almost twice as long as the Vision Spinner. R760.00 here. Comes with a USB charger, but do get a wall adapter. And a clearomizer, which is not well rated in this forum. There are some other MVPs, bit more expensive, on the site linked.

*CLEAROMIZER:*
On top of that - the *Kanger Aerotank*. The Aerotank uses the same coils as the Protank Mini 3 or the Evod 2 mentioned above, but takes 2.5 ml. Available here at R340.00 or here at R350.00.
The *Kanger Aerotank Mini* will also look good on the MVP.

Here a picture with dimensions of the MVP





MVP with Aerotank Mini:



??

Many reviews and more photos of above-mentioned gear in our review section.
Always a good idea a second atomizer to alternate juices and as a backup. A second backup battery is also recommended

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome @Stochastic.

Try get some 100% VG juice for her. This will make huge clouds and if she does have a PG sensitivity it would kill 2 birds with one stone. If you order from vapour mountain, he makes the juice to order so should be able to help with the VG.

Also, don't jump to the PG sensitivity conclusion too quickly... there is more than likely another explanation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Stochastic , I know exactly what you mean about the lung buddy, I was also told that it was the best thing on the planet but soon realized that they were just rebranded cheap knock offs, really cheap! But hey, it got me off the stinkies and kept me off them, mostly, for over a year. My weapon of choice at the moment is a Kayfun (knock off ) mounted on a 18650 powered iTaste SVD, loving every second, so much that I have another one sitting at my local post office


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Hey guys! New to the forum, but not so new to vaping. I'm a born and bred Cape Town Vaper, started way back in 2012. Purchased my first vape at Vape Africa, a ego c upgrade battery and a ego cartridge atomiser. Lol old school. I started retailing on the side line after my first month of vaping, seeing how well it worked for me, I figured it would work great for others. Vaping isn't a business (although it is beneficial on the pocket) but its more of a life style. I salute all you independent vape stores nationwide for bringing world renown products to our shores. 

I'm currently a vaping on a handful of devices. I've got a MPT 3 on a vision spinner in the one hand, and an eVod in the other. The former topped up on 5Pawns Gambit and the latter on boba's bounty (damn great juice) my mods aren't that sophisticated after having sold most of them, but I'm stacked on an astromod with a trident and (very old school) my old faithful k100 with nimbus dripper. Eciggsa, you guys are awesome. 
Yusuf Patel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A very warm welcome to the forums Yusuf!


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Yusuf Cape Vaper


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> A very warm welcome to the forums Yusuf!


Thanks rob! Still figuring out how to work it lol


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Yusuf Cape Vaper, your story sounds very familiar


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Stochastic, I can vouch for the Reo Mini 2.1. It's simply the best. And all the best with your journey, hopefully your gf will join you soon.

Welcome @Yusuf Cape Vaper, here's hoping you can give us n00bs a few tips


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Familiar in what way bumblebee? Haha. I worked with some vape companies in the cape


----------



## BumbleBee

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Familiar in what way bumblebee? Haha. I worked with some vape companies in the cape





Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I started retailing on the side line after my first month of vaping, seeing how well it worked for me, I figured it would work great for others.



I was so impressed with my setup in the beginning that I also got a few people started, unfortunately the kits I was peddling at the time were not very good long term and the juices progressively deteriorated in quality to the point that I wouldn't even consider selling them, many were tossed straight into the trash... I have since learned so much and the availability of quality gear and juice in SA has increased considerably, especially over the last few months.


----------



## Silver

Stochastic said:


> Hi fellow cigarette quitters. ??
> 
> Ranting time.  I have been vaping for a month and a half now, unfortunately u_s_ing a lung buddy. I was told it was a good product and other nonsense which it has not lived up to. I trusted the guy, so lesson learned: never believe anyone if it's too good to be true. I've learned my now ex-shop has provided me with unsustainable prices (browsing online) and smoking would have been cheaper. My girlfriend has not been able to make the switch, she desires more vapour and I suspect may be sensitive to PG. I hope to get her off the stinkies soon and would appreciate input on which combination of products would provide her with the maximum vapour without breaking the bank, since I would like her to switch sooner than later.
> 
> I truly prefer vaping over analogues because my health has improved; no more colds, sinus, mucus, shortness of breath or headaches. I've only vaped the Liqua range of juices and prefer fruity flavours, can't wait to support like minded individuals and try their juices in the future, even make my own when the time is right.
> 
> From what I've researched the Reo mini 2.1 looks like it would suit my needs best. I like the mechanical nature and bottom feeding system. Now I just have to save up for it. I'm stoked about the idea of making my own coils and understanding the theory behind them better.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys maintaining this forum, I know I am going to learn a lot and hopefully help others. Which admin should I contact regarding my birth date (Tapatalk ID made me 44 rather than 27)?



Welcome to the forum @Stochastic - very interesting forum name!
Finding the right equipment and equally important, the right juice that you really love is vital. 

As for your girlfriend, the advice already given by others is excellent in my view. A mini protank and Spinner battery wont break the bank but gives good performance for the cost. I can vouch for the mini Protank 2 and Vision Spinner 1 since have used this kit for ages and it performs nicely. Since then newer stuff has been released which most report are even better. 

As for your choice to go for the Reo Mini, yes, i have been using mine for the last month and can say it is one heck of a package! Am so happy with it, love it to bits. I also have the Grand, which has double the juice capacity and battery capacity but the mini just fits so beautifully in my hand and is great for me as a portable device. You cant go wrong with the REO in my view. Just be comfortable with the box shape. I like it a lot but some people prefer tubes. 

All the best for your journey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Hey guys! New to the forum, but not so new to vaping. I'm a born and bred Cape Town Vaper, started way back in 2012. Purchased my first vape at Vape Africa, a ego c upgrade battery and a ego cartridge atomiser. Lol old school. I started retailing on the side line after my first month of vaping, seeing how well it worked for me, I figured it would work great for others. Vaping isn't a business (although it is beneficial on the pocket) but its more of a life style. I salute all you independent vape stores nationwide for bringing world renown products to our shores.
> 
> I'm currently a vaping on a handful of devices. I've got a MPT 3 on a vision spinner in the one hand, and an eVod in the other. The former topped up on 5Pawns Gambit and the latter on boba's bounty (damn great juice) my mods aren't that sophisticated after having sold most of them, but I'm stacked on an astromod with a trident and (very old school) my old faithful k100 with nimbus dripper. Eciggsa, you guys are awesome.
> Yusuf Patel



Welcome @Yusuf Cape Vaper 
Hope you enjoy your stay. We have a great place here!
All the best for your journey. 

PS - I see there is another yusuf patel registered on the forum. Is this also you?


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members! Hope you enjoy your stay here.


Happy Vaping!


----------



## Stochastic

Thanks for all the useful information @Matthee. I think the Vision Spinner2 and Kanger protank mini 3 will service us well till we have the funds needed for Mods. May we use our existing chargers (DC 4.2V, 420mA) and adapters (DC 5V, 500mA) for the Spinner?

We will do some more testing, it is either the bad atomizers or PG, most probably the latter paired with smoking. I was also thinking PG since she complains about serious cotton mouth. @ShaneW

@BumbleBee, my lung buddy so no buddy of mine.  

@Alex and @Silver, hopefully in the not so distant future I will have my Reo. ??


----------



## Silver

Stochastic said:


> Thanks for all the useful information @Matthee. I think the Vision Spinner2 and Kanger protank mini 3 will service us well till we have the funds needed for Mods. May we use our existing chargers (DC 4.2V, 420mA) and adapters (DC 5V, 500mA) for the Spinner?
> 
> We will do some more testing, it is either the bad atomizers or PG, most probably the latter paired with smoking. I was also thinking PG since she complains about serious cotton mouth. @ShaneW
> 
> @BumbleBee, my lung buddy so no buddy of mine.
> 
> @Alex and @Silver, hopefully in the not so distant future I will have my Reo. ??



Hi @Stochastic , I charged my Spinner 1 with the Twisp charger and it worked for me. The part that screws into the Spinner has the same specs as you quoted. 4.2V, 420ma.


----------



## Jcaurus

Hey all,

I am brand spanking new to vaping and so far I have already gone so deep down the rabbit! Only been vaping about two weeks (with a few analogues in between...) but i am completely enthralled with all the mods and customisation available!

Here's hoping I dont spend ALL my money on vaping ?


----------



## ShaneW

Jcaurus said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am brand spanking new to vaping and so far I have already gone so deep down the rabbit! Only been vaping about two weeks (with a few analogues in between...) but i am completely enthralled with all the mods and customisation available!
> 
> Here's hoping I dont spend ALL my money on vaping ?



Welcome to the forum. Congrats on your achievement this far!
Here's a tip... pay your bills and buy food for the month before you start buying the vape stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stochastic said:


> We will do some more testing, it is either the bad atomizers or PG, most probably the latter paired with smoking. I was also thinking PG since she complains about *serious cotton mouth*. @ShaneW


This sounds like she is not drinking enough water, PG or VG will do that, especially now when the air is dry, always keep a fresh supply of water handy when vaping.


----------



## BumbleBee

Jcaurus said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am brand spanking new to vaping and so far I have already gone so deep down the rabbit! Only been vaping about two weeks (with a few analogues in between...) but i am completely enthralled with all the mods and customisation available!
> 
> Here's hoping I dont spend ALL my money on vaping ?


Welcome @Jcaurus , I certainly hope you meant down the rabbit HOLE 

Hope you have fun with vaping and I'm sure you will learn a lot from fellow forum members


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the grates forum you will ever find @Jcaurus


----------



## Jcaurus

Oops! My bad. 
Definitely meant the rabbit HOLE... 

Thanks to all for the awesomely welcoming attitude. 
Was at the VapeMeet on Sat and really enjoyed that as well. Met some really cool people and the atmosphere was amazing.

Vape on!


----------



## Silver

Jcaurus said:


> Oops! My bad.
> Definitely meant the rabbit HOLE...
> 
> Thanks to all for the awesomely welcoming attitude.
> Was at the VapeMeet on Sat and really enjoyed that as well. Met some really cool people and the atmosphere was amazing.
> 
> Vape on!



Welcome @Jcaurus 
There were so many people at the vape meet I may have met you, but can't be sure. 
Glad you enjoyed it
All the best for your vaping!


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all our new family members, I'm sure you will all feel right at home!!! Have fun on your vaping journeys 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPBotha

Chain smoker for 5 years, bad weight issues and high blood pressure. switch to Vaping - good old days of Twisp Neo, still kept on sucking on Satan's death stick. then twisp update came through and i got hooked. at the same time i started on the 'bant'ing lifestyle...with banting and vaping i am now no longer needing diabetes pills, and i have shaken off my sleep apnea. 

I am still new, and did my research on new tech and am currently awaiting some awesome new toys. 


and i am feeding a new deamon.....

soon my precious ??

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

a very warm welcome to the forum @HPBotha and well done on your vaping journey and kicking satan's death sticks!!!! look forward to seeing your new toys that's on the way

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @HPBotha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

@HPBotha welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @HPBotha 

I see you're already blending right in  Enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @HPBotha 
All the best for your vaping!
Sounds like you are well on your way - congrats!!
Enjoy the forum - we have a great place here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

HPBotha said:


> Chain smoker for 5 years, bad weight issues and high blood pressure. switch to Vaping - good old days of Twisp Neo, still kept on sucking on Satan's death stick. then twisp update came through and i got hooked. at the same time i started on the 'bant'ing lifestyle...with banting and vaping i am now no longer needing diabetes pills, and i have shaken off my sleep apnea.
> 
> I am still new, and did my research on new tech and am currently awaiting some awesome new toys.
> 
> 
> and i am feeding a new deamon.....
> 
> soon my precious ??


Most welcome. Quite a few of us banting and vaping, and experiencing the benefits. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Hi All I'm lyle. Been vaping for about 3.5 years. Only recently got in to mods and DIY juice. Always wanting to expand my knowledge base and I welcome all advice. I'm a tinkerer by heart so always messing around with coil builds. Haven't touch a cig in over 3yrs. Thanks


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to the forum Lyle, wow what a great achievement on 3.5 years of vaping!!!! That's amazing!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Glad to be here. Thanks I try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

@Lyle Abrahams welcome


----------



## Andre

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Hi All I'm lyle. Been vaping for about 3.5 years. Only recently got in to mods and DIY juice. Always wanting to expand my knowledge base and I welcome all advice. I'm a tinkerer by heart so always messing around with coil builds. Haven't touch a cig in over 3yrs. Thanks


Most welcome. Your are certainly not a "noob vaper". Go change your title by going to your name top right, click on personal details, fill in a custom title and save. Happy vaping.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Cheers , but I'm new to the forum. I don't mind though lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HPBotha

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Hi All I'm lyle. Been vaping for about 3.5 years. Only recently got in to mods and DIY juice. Always wanting to expand my knowledge base and I welcome all advice. I'm a tinkerer by heart so always messing around with coil builds. Haven't touch a cig in over 3yrs. Thanks


*Welcome to the community *- it is peaceful and lots of great people to make your vaping more interesting and of better quality!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Thanks. I trust most of time will be spent on here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## oombok

Hey everyone, thought it's about time I introduce myself. Been a vaper for years and a forum lurker for a few months. I'm addicted to Oupa's choc mint liquid and giving CVS my money for shiny new gear. Looking forward to becoming a part of the community here.

Peace. Love. Death metal.

OomBok

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

HPBotha said:


> Chain smoker for 5 years, bad weight issues and high blood pressure. switch to Vaping - good old days of Twisp Neo, still kept on sucking on Satan's death stick. then twisp update came through and i got hooked. at the same time i started on the 'bant'ing lifestyle...with banting and vaping i am now no longer needing diabetes pills, and i have shaken off my sleep apnea.
> 
> I am still new, and did my research on new tech and am currently awaiting some awesome new toys.
> 
> 
> and i am feeding a new deamon.....
> 
> soon my precious ??


 
Another banter! Awesome stuff! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## annemarievdh

oombok said:


> Hey everyone, thought it's about time I introduce myself. Been a vaper for years and a forum lurker for a few months. I'm addicted to Oupa's choc mint liquid and giving CVS my money for shiny new gear. Looking forward to becoming a part of the community here.
> 
> Peace. Love. Death metal.
> 
> OomBok


 
Welcome to the forum @oombok


----------



## johan

oombok said:


> Hey everyone, thought it's about time I introduce myself. Been a vaper for years and a forum lurker for a few months. I'm addicted to Oupa's choc mint liquid and giving CVS my money for shiny new gear. Looking forward to becoming a part of the community here.
> 
> Peace. Love. Death metal.
> 
> OomBok


----------



## PeterHarris

welcome @oombok oficially


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Welcome @oombok.. Yip spending money on gear is way better than on cigs


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome New members!!! As initiation you need to make your profile picture some sort of duck for your first month

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Hi guys I'm very new to vaping. I have a twisp clero and a vision spinner ii battery with a pro tank 3 mini. Im looking for some more nice vaping tools and best vaping juices. Im in Cap Town. Plz any help will be grateful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Lyle Abrahams and @oombok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @VapeSnow - such a cool name


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Welcome. There are many different tools and juices it's all up to personal preference. But I'm sure you will get tons of advice her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys I'm very new to vaping. I have a twisp clero and a vision spinner ii battery with a pro tank 3 mini. Im looking for some more nice vaping tools and best vaping juices. Im in Cap Town. Plz any help will be grateful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum. The Spinner2 with mPT3 is already a great combination to vape on. The next steps could be:

A bigger VV/VW (variable voltage and variable wattage) device like the MVP, SVD, Vamo, etc and possibly a bigger tank like the Aerotank Mega; or
An even more powerful VV/VW device like the Sigelei 20W with a rebuildable atomizer (RBA) like the Kayfun/Russian; or
A mechanical mod like the Nemesis, Launcher V2, etc., with a RBA; or
The Reo Grand with Reomizer2 (a bottom fed mech mod with a RBA) - check this thread.
For great juices check out www.vapourmountain.co.za. Many of our registered resellers carry these devices and more juices. Check out their forums.

Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Im looking into the aerotank mega. Which VV/VW is the best out of all them. And is Kangerteck the best tanks u get? I love my PT MINI 3 nice 3 air holes and can take some nice 7 seconds drags with a lot of vaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all the new members, happy vaping 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

VapeSnow said:


> Im looking into the aerotank mega. Which VV/VW is the best out of all them. And is Kangerteck the best tanks u get? I love my PT MINI 3 nice 3 air holes and can take some nice 7 seconds drags with a lot of vaper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Completely preference, where the Sigeili is the only one out that lot that will do 20w, it's still a tube mod. If you prefer a box mod the mvp (12w) has a battery that lasts a full day and then some. Someone on the forum is doing a group buy of hana mod clones which do 30w. Depends what you looking for. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Im looking into the aerotank mega. Which VV/VW is the best out of all them. And is Kangerteck the best tanks u get? I love my PT MINI 3 nice 3 air holes and can take some nice 7 seconds drags with a lot of vaper.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hah, those are so subjective. I have the Vamo v5 (stainless steel) and the SVD. Prefer the Vamo V5. Do, however, think the Sigelei 20W is a prudent buy as it can take you far should you go with RBAs later on in your journey. Have not tried the Aero Mega, some here says it takes a while to heat up, others differ. Do, however, have the mPT3 and the Mini Aerotank and love them both. The stainless steel tank that comes with the Mini Aero is awesome and you get air flow control as well. Another consideration is the Nautilus, which many are a fan of - I prefer the Kangertech tanks.


----------



## VapeSnow

Thx for all the advise. Im gonna get a mvp and a vamo v5. With aerotank and aerotank mini. Thx again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Thx for all the advise. Im gonna get a mvp and a vamo v5. With aerotank and aerotank mini. Thx again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choices. Make sure the Vamo is stainless steel (the others have been giving problems).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Ill do that cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

oombok said:


> Hey everyone, thought it's about time I introduce myself. Been a vaper for years and a forum lurker for a few months. I'm addicted to Oupa's choc mint liquid and giving CVS my money for shiny new gear. Looking forward to becoming a part of the community here.
> 
> Peace. Love. Death metal.
> 
> OomBok



Welcome @oombok 
Hope you enjoy your stay. We have a great place here!
Am also addicted to @Oupa's Choc Mint, so we have something in common 
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys I'm very new to vaping. I have a twisp clero and a vision spinner ii battery with a pro tank 3 mini. Im looking for some more nice vaping tools and best vaping juices. Im in Cap Town. Plz any help will be grateful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

Welcome to the forum @VapeSnow


----------



## Silver

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys I'm very new to vaping. I have a twisp clero and a vision spinner ii battery with a pro tank 3 mini. Im looking for some more nice vaping tools and best vaping juices. Im in Cap Town. Plz any help will be grateful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @VapeSnow 
Hope you enjoy your stay here. We have an awesome forum!
The other members have given good advice and I saw your responses, all the best, i dont think you will go wrong. 

Getting decent equipment is a must - but I have found that the really challenging yet fun part is finding the juices you like. My advice is try sample a wide range of suppliers. Try buy small quantities or just one or two from each supplier. If you like those, you can go for more from that supplier. It helps if you can get sample sizes at lower cost. Vapour Mountain as mentioned already is a great start. But there are several others such as VapeKing, JustB, Craft Vapour and the list goes on. Check out the retailers on the home page under the retailer section. And also check out ELiquid reviews to see what others say about the various juices. 

All the best for your journey


----------



## VapeSnow

Thank you very much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @VapeSnow and @oombok and all other noobs to the site. I'm sure you'll find.this forum extremely informative and helpful.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamo

Hi

My name is James and I live in the Highway area (KZN). I work for an IT company but am dabbling in a couple of other things as well.

I have been Vaping for over a year now. Started on the twisp, as I am sure a lot of other people did too. Fortunately, I jumped on the web soon after starting and quickly realised that there is life after twisp, and it most certainly doesn't have to include stinkies. My current flavour of choice is VM4 from Oupa, but I am very keen to also start trying some of the imported gourmet stuff that some of the resellers are bringing in.

Happy Vaping everyone... this really is the best thing since..well... cigarettes.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## johan

To all the new members a WARM


----------



## Die Kriek

Jamo said:


> this really is the best thing since..well... cigarettes.


Couldn't agree more! Welcome to the family


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the family @Jamo and congrats on your long vaping journey


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @Jamo. Enjoy your stay. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Jamo enjoy the forum


----------



## bjorn

oh, i was supposed to introduce myself... :/

i'm new/not so new to vaping. got a twisp almost a year ago. it's been an on/off journey due to... anyway, it's a twisp.
i saw all these advanced e-cigs from friends in tha overseas, just never realised all this stuff was also available in sa.

got a vision 2 spinner battery the other day, so i must be on the right path now. right? burning my poor twisp coils to coal now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the gratest forum you will ever find @bjorn. Congrats on swiching to vapeing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @bjorn. Yip there are many local options available. Check out the vendors/resellers sub forum for local e-tailers. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn

shot! this is like NA meetings. Nicotine Anonymous. I say, 'Hi, my name is Björn', and everyone now replies, "hiii b....." altogether now....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

bjorn said:


> shot! this is like NA meetings. Nicotine Anonymous. I say, 'Hi, my name is Björn', and everyone now replies, "hiii b....." altogether now....


 
Only diference is that we aint trying to quit vaping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bjorn

no, we're quitting nicotine, or maybe not... cigarettes!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

I don't know about every one els, but I'm not quiting nicotine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorn

hehe! well, same here, but only for now. as far as addictions go, i'd prefer to only have my caffeine addiction and nothing else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

bjorn said:


> hehe! well, same here, but only for now. as far as addictions go, i'd prefer to only have my caffeine addiction and nothing else.


 
Well good luck on that, like they say it all starts with your will


----------



## bjorn

yeah. it seems that's not enough for me right now though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike_E

Hi everyone.

So I've finally decided to introduce myself... Been following this forum for about 2 months now and am addicted to it...

Anyway, started cheating on Peter Styvesant, after a 14 year relationship, about a month ago with a Vision Spinner 2 and a mPT3. It's been 27 days since I last touched Peter and have no plans on going back. Problem though... I'm more addicted to vaping - can't stop reading about it and learning about better equipment etc, never mind the never-ending hunt for that perfect juice. So much for quitting one addiction and replacing it... My wife is really happy I've quit the stinkies but isn't impressed that I'm spending much more money and time on vaping.

So glad to be a part of this helpful, useful and super friendly place where I can share my new found passion!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Mike_E said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> So I've finally decided to introduce myself... Been following this forum for about 2 months now and am addicted to it...
> 
> Anyway, started cheating on Peter Styvesant, after a 14 year relationship, about a month ago with a Vision Spinner 2 and a mPT3. It's been 27 days since I last touched Peter and have no plans on going back. Problem though... I'm more addicted to vaping - can't stop reading about it and learning about better equipment etc, never mind the never-ending hunt for that perfect juice. So much for quitting one addiction and replacing it... My wife is really happy I've quit the stinkies but isn't impressed that I'm spending much more money and time on vaping.
> 
> So glad to be a part of this helpful, useful and super friendly place where I can share my new found passion!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
Well... all that is left to say is... WELCOME @Mike_E


----------



## bjorn

Ja hey, sorry Peter. But I found someone else. It's not you it's me, hey. Now to navigate this vast new universe of vaping. I'm still lost... really, really need that ship to come in now...


----------



## Alex

Hi there @Jamo, @VapeSnow and @oombok and everyone I missed.


----------



## PeterHarris

bjorn said:


> Ja hey, sorry Peter. But I found someone else. It's not you it's me, hey. Now to navigate this vast new universe of vaping. I'm still lost... really, really need that ship to come in now...


Noooooooooo! I can change. ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Thx. One question what atomizer will work the best on a vamo v5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Thx. One question what atomizer will work the best on a vamo v5?


 
Any of the commercial bigger tanks like the Aerotank Mega or Nautilus. My vote would be for the Nautilus.


----------



## VapeSnow

Thx buddy. Ill have a look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

I see that looks amazing. Is the airflow like my pro tank mini 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

The nautilus is one of the best commercial tanks u can get


----------



## PeterHarris

VapeSnow said:


> I see that looks amazing. Is the airflow like my pro tank mini 3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U can adjust the airflow from small to very beeeeg


----------



## VapeSnow

Nice. So i can adjust the air the same as the pt mini 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

And how long will a coil last in that tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> And how long will a coil last in that tank.


 
Not an easy answer because it depends on what juices you vape and how you vape etc... But suffice to say I get not only a better vape from the Nautilus but I find the coils last better than all the other coils I've tried on other commercial tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Thx. Sold!!!!! Lol I'm going to get me one with my vamo v5. Thx for the advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Mike_E said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> So I've finally decided to introduce myself... Been following this forum for about 2 months now and am addicted to it...
> 
> Anyway, started cheating on Peter Styvesant, after a 14 year relationship, about a month ago with a Vision Spinner 2 and a mPT3. It's been 27 days since I last touched Peter and have no plans on going back. Problem though... I'm more addicted to vaping - can't stop reading about it and learning about better equipment etc, never mind the never-ending hunt for that perfect juice. So much for quitting one addiction and replacing it... My wife is really happy I've quit the stinkies but isn't impressed that I'm spending much more money and time on vaping.
> 
> So glad to be a part of this helpful, useful and super friendly place where I can share my new found passion!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Most welcome. Never-ending for sure. Happy vaping.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1050

Well, Hi everybody. Very nice friendly looking forum, great to be here. A little on my vaping journey so far, i was a 2 pack a day Chesterfield smoker and had smoked for over 30yrs. Then in about 2009 i first tried vaping on a Njoy i think it was from Dischem, didn't work for very long and i was back on the smokes. I then tried it again in 2009/10 and again almost met with failure, but figured there must be more to it and started doing some research online read about this wonderful invention called the Ego battery. Finally managed to source them locally from Eciggies and that is where the real jouney began. Today i have a couple of mods that i use with an array of Pro and Nautilus tanks, i do mix my own juice but haven't been down the RBA RDA road yet, maybe that will be my next step. I cant say i have been totally cigarette free all through the years, as i have had the odd one but find today that i dont crave cigarettes at all, but let me start running low on juice and see how i begin to panic. Well thats about my vape journey so far look forward to learning and sharing experiances.

To the Admin, this forum really needs a spell checker, if my life depended on spelling i would have died a long time ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## PeterHarris

most welcom @ST1050 

i am also a spell mistaker maker, or i typed really meesed up sometimes - but i think the forum is used to my typing habbits and just take it in their strole haha

do shoult if you need any advice or tips - this is a great place with a wealth of information

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

siht - and i read my above post and trues bob there they are - the typos lol


----------



## johan

Warm welcome to you @ST1050


----------



## johan

johan said:


> Warm welcome to you @ST105


 
what happened to the rest of my sentence/message?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

ST1050 said:


> Well, Hi everybody. Very nice friendly looking forum, great to be here. A little on my vaping journey so far, i was a 2 pack a day Chesterfield smoker and had smoked for over 30yrs. Then in about 2009 i first tried vaping on a Njoy i think it was from Dischem, didn't work for very long and i was back on the smokes. I then tried it again in 2009/10 and again almost met with failure, but figured there must be more to it and started doing some research online read about this wonderful invention called the Ego battery. Finally managed to source them locally from Eciggies and that is where the real jouney began. Today i have a couple of mods that i use with an array of Pro and Nautilus tanks, i do mix my own juice but haven't been down the RBA RDA road yet, maybe that will be my next step. I cant say i have been totally cigarette free all through the years, as i have had the odd one but find today that i dont crave cigarettes at all, but let me start running low on juice and see how i begin to panic. Well thats about my vape journey so far look forward to learning and sharing experiances.
> 
> To the Admin, this forum really needs a spell checker, if my life depended on spelling i would have died a long time ago.


Most welcome. And please do not worry about the spelling - as long as we can understand you. Happy vaping.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Andre said:


> Most welcome. And please do not worry about the spelling - as long as we can understand you. Happy vaping.


 
I keep getting confused by your new name lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Stroodlepuff said:


> I keep getting confused by your new name lol!


hahaha and here i was thinking who is this Andre so blatantly stealing Matthee's cool avatar

andre(matthee) you ninja you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ST1050 said:


> To the Admin, this forum really needs a spell checker, if my life depended on spelling i would have died a long time ago.


 
I'm with you all the way here! My Chrome spell checker isn't working with this new editor but now at least I can cut and paste from Word so I type my message in word run the spell check and then paste it into the forums! I still don't know how I passed matric English all those years ago!

Oh and welcome aboard!


----------



## Silver

Welcome @ST1050 
Thanks for sharing your journey so far. Sounds like you have lots of experience. 
You have come to the right place. Enjoy your stay. We have a great forum indeed with so many amazing people. 
All the best for your journey from here. May your vape grow from strength to strength


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Andre !

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all our new members, it's great to see our family growing so quickly 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## funkie_munkie

hi everyone, im jared, I've been using ecigs for about 6 months now, started of using the Twisp, which i  hate, moved over to a knock off ego ce4, jus looking to find the next best vape cloud of bliss. I'm currently hunting down a few mods here ,there and everywhere, in the hope that I could one day find my perfect vaping combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Howzit @funkie_munkie and @ST1050, warm welcome from me


----------



## Andre

funkie_munkie said:


> hi everyone, im jared, I've been using ecigs for about 6 months now, started of using the Twisp, which i  hate, moved over to a knock off ego ce4, jus looking to find the next best vape cloud of bliss. I'm currently hunting down a few mods here ,there and everywhere, in the hope that I could one day find my perfect vaping combo.


Most welcome. Feel free to browse around. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new forum members! Hope you enjoy your stay here. 

Happy Vaping! 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Welcome @nikepwc69 & @Danny - hope your stay here is as enjoyable as mine has been so far


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Jamo @bjorn @Mike_E @ST1050 @funkie_munkie


----------



## Chef Guest

Welcome all!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

PeterHarris said:


> hahaha and here i was thinking who is this Andre so blatantly stealing Matthee's cool avatar
> 
> andre(matthee) you ninja you!


Oh thank goodness, I thought I had finally lost the last bit of my mind

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorn

I know a 4m python called @BumbleBee....


----------



## safesmoke

Morning all,

I'm new to these forums and I run the SafeSmoke shop.

We specialise in 0% nicotine flavors and are happy to offer discounted wholesale buys for stores. Our flavors are delicious and we're offering more and more.

Take a look at our store SafeSmoke and like our facebook page for upcoming flavors safesmokeza

Thanks,

SafeSmoke


----------



## Andre

safesmoke said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I'm new to these forums and I run the SafeSmoke shop.
> 
> We specialise in 0% nicotine flavors and are happy to offer discounted wholesale buys for stores. Our flavors are delicious and we're offering more and more.
> 
> Take a look at our store SafeSmoke and like our facebook page for upcoming flavors safesmokeza
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> SafeSmoke


Most welcome. Sent you a PM should you wish to register as a retailer here. Happy vaping.


----------



## safesmoke

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Sent you a PM should you wish to register as a retailer here. Happy vaping.


 
Many thanks Andre


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @safesmoke, hope you'll love it here just as much as we do


----------



## Alex

Welcome @safesmoke


----------



## Zuzu88

Welcome all newbies to the forum. I see a large influx on newbies to the forum and I'm loving it. Uve come to right place guys. We were all once at your level, don't be shy to ask for any advice, info or tips. Uve come to a place filled with awesome peeps who would love to help u out. #vapeon #vapestrong 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Welcome all new guys enjoy your stay at the no1 SA vape station. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stokkies

Hi There

I have been vaping for almost 9 months now, have taken my Nic level down to 3mg.
I use Vapour Mountain juices exclusively, the Best that i have found.
Use mostly VapourMountain VM4 and Peach2Rooibos.

i am from Stellenbosch

Regards

Stokkies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @Stokkies


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Stokkies, enjoy the forum 

Congrats on being 9 months stienkie free


----------



## Andre

Stokkies said:


> Hi There
> 
> I have been vaping for almost 9 months now, have taken my Nic level down to 3mg.
> I use Vapour Mountain juices exclusively, the Best that i have found.
> Use mostly VapourMountain VM4 and Peach2Rooibos.
> 
> i am from Stellenbosch
> 
> Regards
> 
> Stokkies


Most welcome. Yes, VM are renowned for good quality juices. Congrats on the 9 months - a huge achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## Vaper Rising

Great. Ta. I have mentioned them, though yet to sample their products. I'm looking forward to trying all the brands our local suppliers have.

M

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Welcome welcome welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Brooks

Hi All,

Firstly I just want to say thanks for this awesome site. I used to be a "stinky" and smoked for 6 years on and off. Mostly Hubly and then went onto smoking Cigarettes for the last 3 years full time. Nico Mathee introduced me to Vaping when he started it.

He got me my 1st vapour which was a Ego-CE4 and that was the last of my "Stinky'' days.
I've now currently got a Smok SID Mod with an Aspire Nutilus Tank & a Kangertech Aerotank Mega

I've been Vaping now for a month and half and I'm loving it. I also attended the previous Vape Meet & got to meet alot of the guys on the Site and evrybody is just an awesome crowd

I'm really thankfull & happy that I got into Vaping!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

most welcome @JP Brooks


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Stokkies & @JP Brooks


----------



## Andre

JP Brooks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly I just want to say thanks for this awesome site. I used to be a "stinky" and smoked for 6 years on and off. Mostly Hubly and then went onto smoking Cigarettes for the last 3 years full time. Nico Mathee introduced me to Vaping when he started it.
> 
> He got me my 1st vapour which was a Ego-CE4 and that was the last of my "Stinky'' days.
> I've now currently got a Smok SID Mod with an Aspire Nutilus Tank & a Kangertech Aerotank Mega
> 
> I've been Vaping now for a month and half and I'm loving it. I also attended the previous Vape Meet & got to meet alot of the guys on the Site and evrybody is just an awesome crowd
> 
> I'm really thankfull & happy that I got into Vaping!!


Most welcome. Congrats on being free of the stinkies and onto much more enjoyable stuff. Happy vaping.


----------



## Patito

Hi all,

Nice to see a community of vapists here! I'm vaping for 1 year and 3 months now after more than 20 years on the dark side. Though I never took time to find me a nice and satisfactory gear for my new habit, still using a Janty Clearo from T***P and some bad starter kits bought here and there while travelling (I have the bad habit to loose my gears!).

So browsing for my next birthday present, I found you guys! plenty good info and more resellers in SA that I would have though. Good!

I'm lurking at kangertech but have no clue on what to choose... too many models! Then batteries... VV's VW's... Single coil, double coils... pfff a lot to learn and understand before I make the right choice.

In terms of juices, I see also that the local market is being active, good! I just bough some juices from Vapor Mountain yesterday and waiting for them. I'll confirm with you if they are as good as a lot of you say they are  
I found some Liqua here that I already tasted in france but I am not realy satisfied with them. Lot of hearturn :/

Anyway, hope to be active and hope to learn a lot here with you all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Patito said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nice to see a community of vapists here! I'm vaping for 1 year and 3 months now after more than 20 years on the dark side. Though I never took time to find me a nice and satisfactory gear for my new habit, still using a Janty Clearo from T***P and some bad starter kits bought here and there while travelling (I have the bad habit to loose my gears!).
> 
> So browsing for my next birthday present, I found you guys! plenty good info and more resellers in SA that I would have though. Good!
> 
> I'm lurking at kangertech but have no clue on what to choose... too many models! Then batteries... VV's VW's... Single coil, double coils... pfff a lot to learn and understand before I make the right choice.
> 
> In terms of juices, I see also that the local market is being active, good! I just bough some juices from Vapor Mountain yesterday and waiting for them. I'll confirm with you if they are as good as a lot of you say they are
> I found some Liqua here that I already tasted in france but I am not realy satisfied with them. Lot of hearturn :/
> 
> Anyway, hope to be active and hope to learn a lot here with you all!


 
Welcome and congrats on a year and 3 months free of stinkies. I'm sure after you have browsed the forum you will be able to make an informd desicion. 

All the best


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to all our new members!!! hope you will all love it here as much as we do


----------



## Andre

Patito said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nice to see a community of vapists here! I'm vaping for 1 year and 3 months now after more than 20 years on the dark side. Though I never took time to find me a nice and satisfactory gear for my new habit, still using a Janty Clearo from T***P and some bad starter kits bought here and there while travelling (I have the bad habit to loose my gears!).
> 
> So browsing for my next birthday present, I found you guys! plenty good info and more resellers in SA that I would have though. Good!
> 
> I'm lurking at kangertech but have no clue on what to choose... too many models! Then batteries... VV's VW's... Single coil, double coils... pfff a lot to learn and understand before I make the right choice.
> 
> In terms of juices, I see also that the local market is being active, good! I just bough some juices from Vapor Mountain yesterday and waiting for them. I'll confirm with you if they are as good as a lot of you say they are
> I found some Liqua here that I already tasted in france but I am not realy satisfied with them. Lot of hearturn :/
> 
> Anyway, hope to be active and hope to learn a lot here with you all!


Most welcome. Browse around and shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Vapourshark

Hello Vapours.

I have been having a look at the forum for a few weeks, and decided to join heard about it from a few guys at my office and so, here I am. I have been of smoker for about 2months now.

I have 2 evod vv batteries and 2 mpt3's. I bought my kit in the UK after using twisp for a month.
I have had a few slipups with smokes, but I think that is normal.

I am thinking of upgrading and that's one of the reasons I joined the forum.
Seams to be a lot of info on the forum.
I hope to have a lot of fun on the forum and meet a few new people.

Vape on!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @Vapourshark and well done on your vaping journey of 2 months 

and nope, slipping up with the stinkies is not the end of the world, just get back on the vaping path and continue along, it takes everyone a while to get off them completely 

You have a pretty schweet setup running there already, but i'm sure you will get all your upgrade queries answered right here 

Have fun!!!


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Vapourshark

Enjoy


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie

Hi All,
Gerhard here.... Been vaping for the past 6 months and loving every moment of it... Just wish I knew this site when I started off.

I went past all possible avenues of vaping, trying to find the best way for me to go;
Started with EGo batteries and CE4 clearo's that was a gift from a friend in Malaysia (not bad, was an easy start into the experience), then ordered some thin carto type units who's batteries last for two hours and when there is a issue with the unit you get a "pick a finger" attitude from the supplier (Local nogal), next was a CE5 from flea market (BAD idea (not the unit, the flea market)), now I'm on some Kangertech units and own mods... (best idea ever)

I'm currently settled with a few nice items that I can use between work and travelling or just relaxing at home;
Kangertech VV with an EVOD clearo (must be the best "budget" kit available IMHO)
EVOD VV battery from FastTech with EVOD clearo (different flavor option)
E-Pipe mod with Evod2 (glass) and extended curved drip tip. I used to love smoking pipe, thus the choice of this one. It was a mechanical mod originally, but after the first time I vaped it way below 3V, I decided to install a circuit board from a old EGo battery. At least now the charging is easier and I know the Volts will never again go too low.

I love tinkering, thus I wire my own coils for all my "clearo's and carto's" and mod almost everything I buy.

Cheers and thanks for the info on this site

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> Hi All,
> Gerhard here.... Been vaping for the past 6 months and loving every moment of it... Just wish I knew this site when I started off.
> 
> I went past all possible avenues of vaping, trying to find the best way for me to go;
> Started with EGo batteries and CE4 clearo's that was a gift from a friend in Malaysia (not bad, was an easy start into the experience), then ordered some thin carto type units who's batteries last for two hours and when there is a issue with the unit you get a "pick a finger" attitude from the supplier (Local nogal), next was a CE5 from flea market (BAD idea (not the unit, the flea market)), now I'm on some Kangertech units and own mods... (best idea ever)
> 
> I'm currently settled with a few nice items that I can use between work and travelling or just relaxing at home;
> Kangertech VV with an EVOD clearo (must be the best "budget" kit available IMHO)
> EVOD VV battery from FastTech with EVOD clearo (different flavor option)
> E-Pipe mod with Evod2 (glass) and extended curved drip tip. I used to love smoking pipe, thus the choice of this one. It was a mechanical mod originally, but after the first time I vaped it way below 3V, I decided to install a circuit board from a old EGo battery. At least now the charging is easier and I know the Volts will never again go too low.
> 
> I love tinkering, thus I wire my own coils for all my "clearo's and carto's" and mod almost everything I buy.
> 
> Cheers and thanks for the info on this site


 
Welcome to the forum and enjoy @GerhardpaulFourie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlennBarton

Hi everyone, my name is Glenn (Barton is not my real surname, though), I'm originally from the UK, lived in Joburg for a few years, and now I'm living in Latvia (found myself a wonderful blonde Northern European woman here  ). I've been vaping for just over 6 months now - originally it was because my SO hated cigarettes but I've come to really enjoy my e-cig, and can definitely feel the positive effects it has had on my health. Nice to meet you all! Found this forum after googling for information about e-cigs in SA, just out of curiosity. 

By the way, has anyone here ever used https://www.kandypens.com before? Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Matuka

Welcome to the forum. This will be your only/biggest source of help on your vaping trail and a great bunch to boot!


----------



## Matuka

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome to the forum and enjoy @GerhardpaulFourie


 
Welcome and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Andre

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> Hi All,
> Gerhard here.... Been vaping for the past 6 months and loving every moment of it... Just wish I knew this site when I started off.
> 
> I went past all possible avenues of vaping, trying to find the best way for me to go;
> Started with EGo batteries and CE4 clearo's that was a gift from a friend in Malaysia (not bad, was an easy start into the experience), then ordered some thin carto type units who's batteries last for two hours and when there is a issue with the unit you get a "pick a finger" attitude from the supplier (Local nogal), next was a CE5 from flea market (BAD idea (not the unit, the flea market)), now I'm on some Kangertech units and own mods... (best idea ever)
> 
> I'm currently settled with a few nice items that I can use between work and travelling or just relaxing at home;
> Kangertech VV with an EVOD clearo (must be the best "budget" kit available IMHO)
> EVOD VV battery from FastTech with EVOD clearo (different flavor option)
> E-Pipe mod with Evod2 (glass) and extended curved drip tip. I used to love smoking pipe, thus the choice of this one. It was a mechanical mod originally, but after the first time I vaped it way below 3V, I decided to install a circuit board from a old EGo battery. At least now the charging is easier and I know the Volts will never again go too low.
> 
> I love tinkering, thus I wire my own coils for all my "clearo's and carto's" and mod almost everything I buy.
> 
> Cheers and thanks for the info on this site


Most welcome to the forum. Happy vaping and modding.


GlennBarton said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Glenn (Barton is not my real surname, though), I'm originally from the UK, lived in Joburg for a few years, and now I'm living in Latvia (found myself a wonderful blonde Northern European woman here  ). I've been vaping for just over 6 months now - originally it was because my SO hated cigarettes but I've come to really enjoy my e-cig, and can definitely feel the positive effects it has had on my health. Nice to meet you all! Found this forum after googling for information about e-cigs in SA, just out of curiosity.


Most welcome to our little forum. How is the vaping scene in Latvia?


----------



## Ollypop

Konichiwa to all the new members! 

Wow this place is filling up. I'm seeing more vapers around too. Saw 2 walk past today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie

At last I managed to post a pic of some of my current items...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to the forum @GerhardpaulFourie and @GlennBarton, hope you will soon see this as your "home away from home", well done on your long vaping journeys  Hope you'll have loads of fun here with us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa

@Ollypop I agree with seeing more vapors around. I found 4 people at work who also vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LiquiLab

Howzit All! New to this, admittadly, I have not been on a forum for years.


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @LiquiLab, you will enjoy this forum, full of fun, facts and a bunch of weerdows. haha


----------



## LiquiLab

lolz, I'll be fine then. A lot of devs here it seems. Used to be a NetArchitect in a previous life

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

LiquiLab said:


> lolz, I'll be fine then. A lot of devs here it seems. Used to be a NetArchitect in a previous life


 
Haha around here you get the experts, than you get the one's that know about all the unknown stuff, you get the noobs and then you get the people that dont know what the hells going on like me. 

Haha just jump in and have fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon Kruger

Hi my name is Simon and I am a Vape Addict.

I have been off the foul ones for 12 months today. Yay me!

I do not know how much I have saved over the last year by not smoking, however I would hazard a guess not much as I just transferred that cash into my vaping habit 

Thank you for this forum, have been a reader on it for a while and have discovered some great suppliers in the Cape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Welcome @LiquiLab and @Simon Kruger I can def agree that saved cash turned into mods mods and more mods 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

wow i missed alot of new members joining - welcome to the best place to have fun ask questions and be crazy


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Simon Kruger 

and enjoy


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members. I am sure you will love it here!


Happy Vaping!


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to @LiquiLab and @Simon Kruger, hope you will have loads of fun here with us, it really is an amazing community


----------



## Shaunlewis

New to vaping.rocking twisp(gift)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WintersFrost

Welcome to the Forum @Shaunlewis 
Hope you enjoy your stay with this awesome comunity.


----------



## Ryan

Hi Im Ryan Im a vapers for over 6 months live in JHB.
Peeps and Vapeking are the bomb very helpfull and also have good service from the vapesa.
Been watching the forums for over 4 months this is my 2nd post

Ive progressed with my mods a lot over the last few months and enjoying every min of it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Ryan said:


> Hi Im Ryan Im a vapers for over 6 months live in JHB.
> Peeps and Vapeking are the bomb very helpfull and also have good service from the vapesa.
> Been watching the forums for over 4 months this is my 2nd post
> 
> Ive progressed with my mods a lot over the last few months and enjoying every min of it


Most welcome to the forum. Yip, impressive list of gear you have there. Congrats on the 6+ months, a great achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan

Thant ain all of it thats just wat im using now have Vamo v5 , Innokin itaste vtr and svd sitting around.

On atomiser's wow tried a lots all Kanger's to a cheaper bcc also added my Kayfun to the list I'm currently using


----------



## Andre

Ryan said:


> Thant ain all of it thats just wat im using now have Vamo v5 , Innokin itaste vtr and svd sitting around.
> 
> On atomiser's wow tried a lots all Kanger's to a cheaper bcc also added my Kayfun to the list I'm currently using


For those sitting around, try this forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Ryan. Congratulations on vaping for 6months.
Enjoy the forum


----------



## A.T.W

Hey guys I'm Aidan also not a smoker but have taken a interest in vaping ordered my ego c twist with a kangertech pro tank 3mini waiting for it to land in Sa... I ve been told slowttech not FastTech Hahaha let's wait and see when I get I'll post some pics... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

To all the new members:


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to the forum @Ryan and @A.T.W, hope you guys will have loads of fun here with us and when in doubt about anything, ask away, loads of knowledge floating around here


----------



## A.T.W

Metal Liz said:


> a warm welcome to the forum @Ryan and @A.T.W, hope you guys will have loads of fun here with us and when in doubt about anything, ask away, loads of knowledge floating around here


Awesome thanks man... Really appreciate that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Welcome bud. Say goodbye to your mod money for your civic. This gets very very addictive!


----------



## Andre

A.T.W said:


> Hey guys I'm Aidan also not a smoker but have taken a interest in vaping ordered my ego c twist with a kangertech pro tank 3mini waiting for it to land in Sa... I ve been told slowttech not FastTech Hahaha let's wait and see when I get I'll post some pics...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


Welcome to the forum. For an ex smoker there is ample evidence that vaping is a vastly better alternative. But long term effects are unknown. It is not recommended for non smokers, with or without nicotine. Why would you consider starting to vape?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A.T.W

Andre said:


> Welcome to the forum. For an ex smoker there is ample evidence that vaping is a vastly better alternative. But long term effects are unknown. It is not recommended for non smokers, with or without nicotine. Why would you consider starting to vape?


Well I saw a friend of mine and I use to smoke hub and sure this is alot better than that....So are u saying u wouldn't recommend it 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @A.T.W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

A.T.W said:


> Well I saw a friend of mine and I use to smoke hub and sure this is alot better than that....So are u saying u wouldn't recommend it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


Certainly not if you are not a smoker. Yes hub is even more dangerous than smoking, but if you have kicked that as well, do not start vaping just because it looks enjoyable.


----------



## A.T.W

Well always enjoyed smoking not an addict at all but every now and then I'd take a cig so rather now and then vape... But I know there hasn't been long term tests cause it's new but for the smokers has it helped ya ll at all? Like is it better than smoking and in what way.. 


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## annemarievdh

A.T.W said:


> Well always enjoyed smoking not an addict at all but every now and then I'd take a cig so rather now and then vape... But I know there hasn't been long term tests cause it's new but for the smokers has it helped ya ll at all? Like is it better than smoking and in what way..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


 
Ow its allot better than smoking, I last smoked 11 months ago. No more bad breath, stinkie hair and fingers. Better skin, better nails, better hair. Lungs not tight and sore, no more out of breat after one flore of stairs. Can run around with my kid. No more morning coughts. 

It is just so much better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A.T.W

annemarievdh said:


> Ow its allot better than smoking, I last smoked 11 months ago. No more bad breath, stinkie hair and fingers. Better skin, better nails, better hair. Lungs not tight and sore, no more out of breat after one flore of stairs. Can run around with my kid. No more morning coughts.
> 
> It is just so much better


Ahh that's awesome then... Im happy that vaping has helped u. But for a non smoker that enjoys smoking why not vape than smoke.. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Riaz

welcome to all the new guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

A.T.W said:


> Ahh that's awesome then... Im happy that vaping has helped u. But for a non smoker that enjoys smoking why not vape than smoke..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


There is no such thing as a non smoker that enjoys smoking. If you want to replace you smoking habit, yes - then vaping will be better, no doubt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

A.T.W said:


> Ahh that's awesome then... Im happy that vaping has helped u. But for a non smoker that enjoys smoking why not vape than smoke..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


 
Vaping would be allot better than smoking. But It would be better then to vape 0mg nic e-liquids than nicotine containing e-liquids. Just incase you might get hooked on nicotine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Welcome to the forum all. my advice is to just read as much as possible also when it comes to buying gear ask lots of questions to avoid u buying twice or read up on the reviews of hardware/liquid.


----------



## A.T.W

Andre said:


> There is no such thing as a non smoker that enjoys smoking. If you want to replace you smoking habit, yes - then vaping will be better, no doubt.





annemarievdh said:


> Vaping would be allot better than smoking. But It would be better then to vape 0mg nic e-liquids than nicotine containing e-liquids. Just incase you might get hooked on nicotine.


That makes sense... Thanks for ur ll concern... I will look at it closely about the vaping.... I have already got some 0mg vape liquid just waiting for my set up to arrive might use it as a display unit... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan

Hi all

Have been lurking in the shadows for a while. Thanks for all the wonderfull information that everybody shares so freely and openly

1 month and two days of the smokes 

J

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Welcome @Jan well done on the1m2d


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum (and out of the shadows  ) @Jan and congrats on your 1mnth stinkie free!!! 
Hope you'll have loads of fun here with us :hug:


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @Jan and we'll done.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie

Welcome @Jan and grates on stopping!


----------



## Andre

Jan said:


> Hi all
> 
> Have been lurking in the shadows for a while. Thanks for all the wonderfull information that everybody shares so freely and openly
> 
> 1 month and two days of the smokes
> 
> J


Most welcome. Congrats on the 1 month+, a great achievement. Getting more and more members from the Free State, awesome. Happy vaping.


----------



## ziti

Hi Everyone

About a month of vaping for me thus far, so I'm still very fresh. As with some of the other forum members I've started with a Twisp, and so far so good. I stumbled upon this site doing a search for something twisp related and found an answer here. This is a great site, in fact since discovering this site, all of my time online is spent browsing this site ; so much useful info. And now I'm contemplating getting another device, maybe a mvp.
I've also tried a few diffrent liquids apart from the twisp range, like liqua and dragon juice.
At first I was quite adamant that I could quit gwaais, but now I've already convinced a few people to start vaping (and stop smoking,) lol.
Feel like I've just scratched the surface of vaping and I look forward my journey of discovery in vaping.

Z

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

ziti said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> About a month of vaping for me thus far, so I'm still very fresh. As with some of the other forum members I've started with a Twisp, and so far so good. I stumbled upon this site doing a search for something twisp related and found an answer here. This is a great site, in fact since discovering this site, all of my time online is spent browsing this site ; so much useful info. And now I'm contemplating getting another device, maybe a mvp.
> I've also tried a few diffrent liquids apart from the twisp range, like liqua and dragon juice.
> At first I was quite adamant that I could quit gwaais, but now I've already convinced a few people to start vaping (and stop smoking,) lol.
> Feel like I've just scratched the surface of vaping and I look forward my journey of discovery in vaping.
> 
> Z


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on being stinky free for a month. A great achievement. The MVP is a great device, maybe with the Mini Aerotank or the like. Many great juices around, check out our review section. Happy vaping.


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome officially to what i see is already your favourite place on the web  @ziti well done on your month stinkie free and great choice for next device you've got there, the MVP is great and will rock your world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

Hi All

Thx for all the warm welcomes

It it truely appreciated


----------



## ziti

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Silver

A.T.W said:


> Well I saw a friend of mine and I use to smoke hub and sure this is alot better than that....So are u saying u wouldn't recommend it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


 
Hi @A.T.W 
As much as I am excited to welcome a new member - I have to advise you - in my opinion - stay away from vaping if you are not a smoker!
If you are not a smoker and are not addicted to nicotine - don't even think of starting.
Move on - simple as that
You'll thank me in time to come

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Jan said:


> Hi all
> 
> Have been lurking in the shadows for a while. Thanks for all the wonderfull information that everybody shares so freely and openly
> 
> 1 month and two days of the smokes
> 
> J


Welcome @Jan - all the best for your vaping and well done on being off the smokes for a month and 2 days!
We have a great place here indeed. Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

ziti said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> About a month of vaping for me thus far, so I'm still very fresh. As with some of the other forum members I've started with a Twisp, and so far so good. I stumbled upon this site doing a search for something twisp related and found an answer here. This is a great site, in fact since discovering this site, all of my time online is spent browsing this site ; so much useful info. And now I'm contemplating getting another device, maybe a mvp.
> I've also tried a few diffrent liquids apart from the twisp range, like liqua and dragon juice.
> At first I was quite adamant that I could quit gwaais, but now I've already convinced a few people to start vaping (and stop smoking,) lol.
> Feel like I've just scratched the surface of vaping and I look forward my journey of discovery in vaping.
> 
> Z


Welcome to the forum @ziti. My path was similar to yours. I stumbled on this site while on my Twisps. Amazing how much info is here and how helpful everyone is. Enjoy your stay and all the best for your vaping!


----------



## A.T.W

@Silver thanks for the heads up... Ill prob be selling my stuff here soon 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ziti

Thanks @Silver


----------



## Metal Liz

@ziti, did you manage to organise that MVP for yourself?


----------



## VapeTownZA

Hi All,

Been vaping for roughly 7 months now. Started off on Twisps and moved through a few devices until getting to my current setup which is a Vape Pro from Vape Africa ( Basically a Protank clone) and a 1300mah VV battery from Vape Africa with a 1.2ohm micro coil rebuild. My backup setup is a titan pro from vape mob which also has a 1.2 micro coil rebuild. Luckily getting my Kayfun clone delivered from Vape King tomorrow. 

I'm originally from JHB and have been living in CPT for the past 5 years. I own a Social Media and Online Marketing company based in Cape Town and will be using this knowledge to review local vape stores on a blog and social media platforms to help those new to vaping find quality products and stick with it.

Thanks to @Stroodlepuff for the invite to the forum and I'm sure you will all be hearing much more from me in the future.

Have a great Vape!
B//VapeTown

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the gratest forum known to vape kind @VapeTownZA. Enjoy


----------



## johan

A BIG warm




to all the new members!


----------



## VapeTownZA

Thanks @annemarievdh. I see you're from my home town of the dorp.


----------



## annemarievdh

VapeTownZA said:


> Thanks @annemarievdh. I see you're from my home town of the dorp.


 
I'm new around here, so still need to get to know the town, but so far I like it here.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

VapeTownZA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been vaping for roughly 7 months now. Started off on Twisps and moved through a few devices until getting to my current setup which is a Vape Pro from Vape Africa ( Basically a Protank clone) and a 1300mah VV battery from Vape Africa with a 1.2ohm micro coil rebuild. My backup setup is a titan pro from vape mob which also has a 1.2 micro coil rebuild. Luckily getting my Kayfun clone delivered from Vape King tomorrow.
> 
> I'm originally from JHB and have been living in CPT for the past 5 years. I own a Social Media and Online Marketing company based in Cape Town and will be using this knowledge to review local vape stores on a blog and social media platforms to help those new to vaping find quality products and stick with it.
> 
> Thanks to @Stroodlepuff for the invite to the forum and I'm sure you will all be hearing much more from me in the future.
> 
> Have a great Vape!
> B//VapeTown


 
Welcome  Glad you joined


----------



## VapeTownZA

@annemarievdh you'll get to know it pretty quickly. It's a pretty welcoming community, or at least it was when I was there. @Stroodlepuff very glad to have actually taken the time to join and very excited for the delivery tomorrow. Already planning order number 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK

@VapeTownZA Hey dude, we met the other day at Vape Mob, glad to see you joined the forum!

Welcome to the internet community, excited to read some of your reviews and hear your opinions  

All the best dude!


----------



## Silverbear

Announcing a name change.

Recently someone referred to me affectionatly as Silverbear, and it stuck and those that have met me will agree my appearance makes the name fit, it also goes around my love for large 26650 mods, so I thought a name change was in order.

Formally known as Wayne.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Nice Wayne... ag I meen @Silverbear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

VapeTownZA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been vaping for roughly 7 months now. Started off on Twisps and moved through a few devices until getting to my current setup which is a Vape Pro from Vape Africa ( Basically a Protank clone) and a 1300mah VV battery from Vape Africa with a 1.2ohm micro coil rebuild. My backup setup is a titan pro from vape mob which also has a 1.2 micro coil rebuild. Luckily getting my Kayfun clone delivered from Vape King tomorrow.
> 
> I'm originally from JHB and have been living in CPT for the past 5 years. I own a Social Media and Online Marketing company based in Cape Town and will be using this knowledge to review local vape stores on a blog and social media platforms to help those new to vaping find quality products and stick with it.
> 
> Thanks to @Stroodlepuff for the invite to the forum and I'm sure you will all be hearing much more from me in the future.
> 
> Have a great Vape!
> B//VapeTown


Most welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your contributions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeTownZA

@MarkK Thanks man! Hopefully see you soon again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ziti

Metal Liz said:


> @ziti, did you manage to organise that MVP for yourself?


 
@Metal Liz, unfortunately not. It was sold already. I was disappointed...shattered actually. I needed to do something to change my situation, so I went to Vape King and bought one!!  Unfortunately not my preffered design, it's the petals energy edition, but hey it's an amazing device. I got some juice from VK as well, cotton candy, and it went down a treat. Since I'm fasting I had to wait until sunset before I could test it, but so worth the wait. So as you suspected @Metal Liz, I was quite blown away by the mvp.



VapeTownZA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been vaping for roughly 7 months now. Started off on Twisps and moved through a few devices until getting to my current setup which is a Vape Pro from Vape Africa ( Basically a Protank clone) and a 1300mah VV battery from Vape Africa with a 1.2ohm micro coil rebuild. My backup setup is a titan pro from vape mob which also has a 1.2 micro coil rebuild. Luckily getting my Kayfun clone delivered from Vape King tomorrow.
> 
> I'm originally from JHB and have been living in CPT for the past 5 years. I own a Social Media and Online Marketing company based in Cape Town and will be using this knowledge to review local vape stores on a blog and social media platforms to help those new to vaping find quality products and stick with it.
> 
> Thanks to @Stroodlepuff for the invite to the forum and I'm sure you will all be hearing much more from me in the future.
> 
> Have a great Vape!
> B//VapeTown


 
Welcome @VapeTownZA, look forward to your blog.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to the forum @VapeTownZA, great to have you onboard

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jessica shannon

Hello,

Im Jessica, 22 years I am a short term broker and work for an independent brokerage, i bow hunt and used to play paint ball, i live in Krugersdorp Johannesburg. I started smoking in 2009 and only recently started vaping.
Got my first twisp as a gift from a client and i still lost it that same day last year, got my self a twisp again and must say i dont feel the need to rush to a garage to buy a packet of marlboro and a small lighter heehee.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD

Welcome Jessica! Another West side vaper! Have a great stay here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear

Hello @jessica shannon , welcome to the forum family, I hope you enjoy your journey with us, because we are having fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to the forum @jessica shannon, well done on starting your vaping journey! hope you'll have loads of fun


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @VapeTownZA and @jessica shannon, I'm sure you guys will love this forum. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Welcome to all the new comers. You've become part of an amazing forum/family. With tons of advice and great peoplw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlienLady

Hi there  I've been vaping for a month now - also started off on a Twisp. I still can't stop talking about the fact that my sense of smell and taste returned within the first 3 days! Not to mention no more stinky breath! I am an accountant from Boksburg and use to smoke around 30+ ciggies a day.... Will/can never go back to that. A smoker at work commented the other day that she doesn't believe vaping is safer (whilst standing there puffing)....lol I told her not to worry about me, and just to continue enjoying her ciggaret filled with tar, smoke and loads of other chemicals...that shut her up completely.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

AlienLady said:


> Hi there  I've been vaping for a month now - also started off on a Twisp. I still can't stop talking about the fact that my sense of smell and taste returned within the first 3 days! Not to mention no more stinky breath! I am an accountant from Boksburg and use to smoke around 30+ ciggies a day.... Will/can never go back to that. A smoker at work commented the other day that she doesn't believe vaping is safer (whilst standing there puffing)....lol I told her not to worry about me, and just to continue enjoying her ciggaret filled with tar, smoke and loads of other chemicals...that shut her up completely.


 
Welcome to the gratest forum you will ever find. Congratulations on your 1 month vaping!!!

You will always get those smokers, uninformed is what they are. Good answer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

AlienLady said:


> Hi there  I've been vaping for a month now - also started off on a Twisp. I still can't stop talking about the fact that my sense of smell and taste returned within the first 3 days! Not to mention no more stinky breath! I am an accountant from Boksburg and use to smoke around 30+ ciggies a day.... Will/can never go back to that. A smoker at work commented the other day that she doesn't believe vaping is safer (whilst standing there puffing)....lol I told her not to worry about me, and just to continue enjoying her ciggaret filled with tar, smoke and loads of other chemicals...that shut her up completely.


Most welcome. Congrats on the month, you are on your way. Happy vaping.


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @AlienLady congrats on your 1 month stinky free.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat

@AlienLady welcome!  
Yes, "you can't fix stupid," what can you do. i had one tell me that yesterday, and there's one that says "it didn't work for me" - i think it _might _gradually be dawning on her that there's more to it than the white e-cig look-alike whatever she tried years ago.


----------



## Silver

VapeTownZA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been vaping for roughly 7 months now. Started off on Twisps and moved through a few devices until getting to my current setup which is a Vape Pro from Vape Africa ( Basically a Protank clone) and a 1300mah VV battery from Vape Africa with a 1.2ohm micro coil rebuild. My backup setup is a titan pro from vape mob which also has a 1.2 micro coil rebuild. Luckily getting my Kayfun clone delivered from Vape King tomorrow.
> 
> I'm originally from JHB and have been living in CPT for the past 5 years. I own a Social Media and Online Marketing company based in Cape Town and will be using this knowledge to review local vape stores on a blog and social media platforms to help those new to vaping find quality products and stick with it.
> 
> Thanks to @Stroodlepuff for the invite to the forum and I'm sure you will all be hearing much more from me in the future.
> 
> Have a great Vape!
> B//VapeTown


 
Welcome to the forum @VapeTownZA 
All the best for your vaping and I also look forward to your contributions.
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

jessica shannon said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im Jessica, 22 years I am a short term broker and work for an independent brokerage, i bow hunt and used to play paint ball, i live in Krugersdorp Johannesburg. I started smoking in 2009 and only recently started vaping.
> Got my first twisp as a gift from a client and i still lost it that same day last year, got my self a twisp again and must say i dont feel the need to rush to a garage to buy a packet of marlboro and a small lighter heehee.


 
Welcome to the forum @jessica shannon and congrats on the vaping. You are doing a great thing.
Enjoy your stay - we have a wonderful place here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

AlienLady said:


> Hi there  I've been vaping for a month now - also started off on a Twisp. I still can't stop talking about the fact that my sense of smell and taste returned within the first 3 days! Not to mention no more stinky breath! I am an accountant from Boksburg and use to smoke around 30+ ciggies a day.... Will/can never go back to that. A smoker at work commented the other day that she doesn't believe vaping is safer (whilst standing there puffing)....lol I told her not to worry about me, and just to continue enjoying her ciggaret filled with tar, smoke and loads of other chemicals...that shut her up completely.


 
Welcome @AlienLady and congrats on your switch to vaping
Many of us here started on Twisp (myself included) - and you are right about the improvements to smell and taste.
All the best - enjoy the forum - we have a great place here and loads of wonderful people.


----------



## Cloud 9

Hi to all on the group my name is Hakeem I'm from Port Elizabeth, I'm new to the whole vaping game. Been vaping for roughly 4 months now, yesterday has been my second month since my last puff on a analog, looking forward to read, learn and share valuable info on the forum.


----------



## Cloud 9

Hi to all on the group my name is Hakeem I'm from Port Elizabeth, I'm new to the whole vaping game. Been vaping for roughly 4 months now. I started off with a Ego V2, has moved on to a Justfog Maxi since then. Yesterday has been my second month since my last puff on a analog, looking forward to read, learn and share valuable info on the forum, regarding vaping.


----------



## BillW

Welcome bro
It's an awesome place to connect with fellow vaper's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera

Welcome to all new members this is a super place to be with great people and great advice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Cloud 9 said:


> Hi to all on the group my name is Hakeem I'm from Port Elizabeth, I'm new to the whole vaping game. Been vaping for roughly 4 months now. I started off with a Ego V2, has moved on to a Justfog Maxi since then. Yesterday has been my second month since my last puff on a analog, looking forward to read, learn and share valuable info on the forum, regarding vaping.



Welcome @Cloud 9 
Congrats on your switch to vaping and 2 months stinkie free
Hope you enjoy the forum. We have a great place here.


----------



## AtomicFruit

Hi, my names Gareth and Iv been tobacco free for 6 months now....  

I started with the Twisp but am now onto an eVic.
After seeing the prices of twisps e-liquids, I decided to make my own.
I have an extensive background in chemicals and pharmacology so I have the skills.
Iv also started a website to sell my flavours!

Loving the whole thing, especially the no coughing in the morning DD


G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cloud 9 said:


> Hi to all on the group my name is Hakeem I'm from Port Elizabeth, I'm new to the whole vaping game. Been vaping for roughly 4 months now. I started off with a Ego V2, has moved on to a Justfog Maxi since then. Yesterday has been my second month since my last puff on a analog, looking forward to read, learn and share valuable info on the forum, regarding vaping.


Most welcome. Congrats on our second month stinky free, you are on your way. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

AtomicFruit said:


> Hi, my names Gareth and Iv been tobacco free for 6 months now....
> 
> I started with the Twisp but am now onto an eVic.
> After seeing the prices of twisps e-liquids, I decided to make my own.
> I have an extensive background in chemicals and pharmacology so I have the skills.
> Iv also started a website to sell my flavours!
> 
> Loving the whole thing, especially the no coughing in the morning DD
> 
> 
> G


Most welcome. 6 months is a great achievement, congrats. If you want to promote your juices on the forum you have to register as a reseller. As a reseller you will get your own forum to play and promote in. If interested PM me with your particulars. If you just want to a member, please remove the web site address from you signature. Happy vaping.


----------



## AtomicFruit

Hi Andre

I sent an email to request becoming a retailer this morning already 
I own and run sadrones.co.za and am very particular about following forum rules 

I will send you a PM now.

Gareth

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @AtomicFruit 
Congrats on your switch to vaping.
Hope you enjoy your stay here - we have a great place


----------



## AtomicFruit

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @AtomicFruit
> Congrats on your switch to vaping.
> Hope you enjoy your stay here - we have a great place


 
Thanks Silver!

Looking forward to my stay!

G


----------



## Arctus

Probably time I introduced myself, Hi, my name is Steve and I am a vaper.

I hail from a freezing cold and miserable, (currently), Cape Town, have been watching the forum for a while and recently decided to join.

A little different to most, I was a smoker for 22 years and gave up 6 years ago. Only been vaping for about 6 months.

My current daily vape is provided by an MVP, topped with an Aerotank Mega, and for me both are pretty close to perfect, as with this setup, both the power and the airflow are adjustable at any given time. Still on the lower end of the spectrum in terms of power though, don’t venture much past 9W.
Looking forward to contributing, looks like a great place.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @Arctus, well done on your long stinkie free journey, if i may ask... after that long time of not smoking, what made you decide to pick up vaping gear 6 months ago? oh and by the way, you have a rocking setup!!!! also loving the MVP and aerotank combination, as well as mpt3 and MVP combination, those are my 2 setups


----------



## rampokker

Hi everyone.
I live in Edenvale and develop software.
I've been "lurking" around the forum for the past 3 week or so. I've been trying to get of "stinkies" for a while now but never managed to do so. During my last attempt I decided to give the whole ecig thing another try, I tried it before but the kit that I bought from the little shop on the corner was absolutely rubbish, darn thing was always flat or spitting juice in my mouth (that doesn't sound good), or leaking or something. I went to Vapeking and got an MVP 2, and after three cigarette free weeks I'm loving this. Now my only concern is how on earth will I ever leave the vaping, but my main concern at the moment is to not smoke, will worry about the rest later. 
I'm still not sure if vaping is healthy but I feel 100 times better than I did while smoking.
Well that's me in a nutshell, I'm sure you'll see me around.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

rampokker said:


> Hi everyone.
> I live in Edenvale and develop software.
> I've been "lurking" around the forum for the past 3 week or so. I've been trying to get of "stinkies" for a while now but never managed to do so. During my last attempt I decided to give the whole ecig thing another try, I tried it before but the kit that I bought from the little shop on the corner was absolutely rubbish, darn thing was always flat or spitting juice in my mouth (that doesn't sound good), or leaking or something. I went to Vapeking and got an MVP 2, and after three cigarette free weeks I'm loving this. Now my only concern is how on earth will I ever leave the vaping, but my main concern at the moment is to not smoke, will worry about the rest later.
> I'm still not sure if vaping is healthy but I feel 100 times better than I did while smoking.
> Well that's me in a nutshell, I'm sure you'll see me around.


Most welcome to the forum. Well done on the 3 weeks. That MVP does not go flat quickly that is for sure. What atomizer are you using on the MVP? Happy vaping.


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @rampokker and well done on a great setup and 3 weeks stinkie free


----------



## rampokker

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Well done on the 3 weeks. That MVP does not go flat quickly that is for sure. What atomizer are you using on the MVP? Happy vaping.


Hi Andre. I have 3 I Clear 16 D's and one Mini Protank 3, can't decide witch I like better, the Protank mini has a nicer draw, but I will have to replace the driptip, I'm not a huge fan of the cold metal against my lips and it's a pain to refill it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arctus

Thanks Metal Liz, 
It was a personal decision that I took for myself, after I had been diagnosed with, and suffered Ulcerative Colitis for a while.

(Disclaimer: My decisions are based on my own personal life choices for myself, and no-one should interpret anything I state here as being medical fact, or that vaping is a form of treatment for anything, anywhere, under any circumstances, for anyone)

OK, now that that’s out of the way let me continue, I won’t go into details about Ulcerative Colitis, (It’s not pleasant), basically it’s a disease where ulcers develop in your colon/large intestine. After being on treatment for 6 months and still being in constant pain, I started scouring the web for answers. 
Interestingly enough I discovered Ulcerative Colitis to be commonly known as an “ex-smokers disease”, apparently it’s more prevalent in ex-smokers than never-smokers and smokers. (This does not mean that all ex-smokers will get it, many ex-smokers have no idea what it is, and never will know)
I further discovered that apparently nicotine has a protective effect on the body’s mucous linings and membranes. Many doctors, apparently recommend either nicotine patch therapy or short term smoking just to get it under control and then back to medication.

Then late one night I stumbled across this article, (take into account that it’s a web news article and could be hyped): http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...smoking.html?ITO=socialnet-twitter-mailonline 
The details seemed to confirm other articles I had read on the subject, so I thought to myself, OK, back to smoking it is…, and then I glanced across the table at my wife’s ego style battery with a Justfog 1453 on it and thought, I wonder…

I grabbed it and sat there sucking away on it, waiting for the miracle to happen, but besides going as cross-eyed as a High School teenager on his first cigarette, nothing much happened, Oh and the nicotine headache, that wasn’t pleasant.
Next morning I woke up and went about my business as usual, and about half way through the morning suddenly realised that I wasn’t in the usual amount of pain, just a slight nagging reminder, so at every opportunity I grabbed the wife’s vapestick as I called it, and gradually over a week or two the pain subsided completely. (Note: I was still on medication as well at this stage)
Shortly after that I bought my own vapestick, and over time, I gradually became less cross-eyed and the nicotine headaches subsided as well, (I was on 18mg juice from day one, in hindsight, that was probably a little high for a non-smoker to start with), I eventually stopped the medication as well. After informing my doctor that I was vaping, he was horrified, and told me that inhaling the “oils” in “those things” were worse than cigarette smoking.

So I did a lot of homework on the contents of ejuice and decided that his information was probably out of date, and as I said to him, that for me, quality of life was more important than quantity.

So here I am today still vaping away and probably will be for the rest of my life

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Paulie

great to hear that vaping has made you feel alot healthier! I have been vaping for over a month and can say that i have never felt better!! Today i got in a rental car that had been smoked in and almost puked from the smell!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Arctus said:


> Thanks Metal Liz,
> It was a personal decision that I took for myself, after I had been diagnosed with, and suffered Ulcerative Colitis for a while.
> 
> (Disclaimer: My decisions are based on my own personal life choices for myself, and no-one should interpret anything I state here as being medical fact, or that vaping is a form of treatment for anything, anywhere, under any circumstances, for anyone)
> 
> OK, now that that’s out of the way let me continue, I won’t go into details about Ulcerative Colitis, (It’s not pleasant), basically it’s a disease where ulcers develop in your colon/large intestine. After being on treatment for 6 months and still being in constant pain, I started scouring the web for answers.
> Interestingly enough I discovered Ulcerative Colitis to be commonly known as an “ex-smokers disease”, apparently it’s more prevalent in ex-smokers than never-smokers and smokers. (This does not mean that all ex-smokers will get it, many ex-smokers have no idea what it is, and never will know)
> I further discovered that apparently nicotine has a protective effect on the body’s mucous linings and membranes. Many doctors, apparently recommend either nicotine patch therapy or short term smoking just to get it under control and then back to medication.
> 
> Then late one night I stumbled across this article, (take into account that it’s a web news article and could be hyped): http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...smoking.html?ITO=socialnet-twitter-mailonline
> The details seemed to confirm other articles I had read on the subject, so I thought to myself, OK, back to smoking it is…, and then I glanced across the table at my wife’s ego style battery with a Justfog 1453 on it and thought, I wonder…
> 
> I grabbed it and sat there sucking away on it, waiting for the miracle to happen, but besides going as cross-eyed as a High School teenager on his first cigarette, nothing much happened, Oh and the nicotine headache, that wasn’t pleasant.
> Next morning I woke up and went about my business as usual, and about half way through the morning suddenly realised that I wasn’t in the usual amount of pain, just a slight nagging reminder, so at every opportunity I grabbed the wife’s vapestick as I called it, and gradually over a week or two the pain subsided completely. (Note: I was still on medication as well at this stage)
> Shortly after that I bought my own vapestick, and over time, I gradually became less cross-eyed and the nicotine headaches subsided as well, (I was on 18mg juice from day one, in hindsight, that was probably a little high for a non-smoker to start with), I eventually stopped the medication as well. After informing my doctor that I was vaping, he was horrified, and told me that inhaling the “oils” in “those things” were worse than cigarette smoking.
> 
> So I did a lot of homework on the contents of ejuice and decided that his information was probably out of date, and as I said to him, that for me, quality of life was more important than quantity.
> 
> So here I am today still vaping away and probably will be for the rest of my life


Thank you for clearing that up, I was also wondering. I actually also researched this some time ago but relating to Chron's disease and found it interesting that nicotine is an accepted therapy for Ulcerative Colitis. Most welcome to the forum and happy vaping.


----------



## Metal Liz

Arctus said:


> Thanks Metal Liz,
> It was a personal decision that I took for myself, after I had been diagnosed with, and suffered Ulcerative Colitis for a while.
> 
> (Disclaimer: My decisions are based on my own personal life choices for myself, and no-one should interpret anything I state here as being medical fact, or that vaping is a form of treatment for anything, anywhere, under any circumstances, for anyone)
> 
> OK, now that that’s out of the way let me continue, I won’t go into details about Ulcerative Colitis, (It’s not pleasant), basically it’s a disease where ulcers develop in your colon/large intestine. After being on treatment for 6 months and still being in constant pain, I started scouring the web for answers.
> Interestingly enough I discovered Ulcerative Colitis to be commonly known as an “ex-smokers disease”, apparently it’s more prevalent in ex-smokers than never-smokers and smokers. (This does not mean that all ex-smokers will get it, many ex-smokers have no idea what it is, and never will know)
> I further discovered that apparently nicotine has a protective effect on the body’s mucous linings and membranes. Many doctors, apparently recommend either nicotine patch therapy or short term smoking just to get it under control and then back to medication.
> 
> Then late one night I stumbled across this article, (take into account that it’s a web news article and could be hyped): http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...smoking.html?ITO=socialnet-twitter-mailonline
> The details seemed to confirm other articles I had read on the subject, so I thought to myself, OK, back to smoking it is…, and then I glanced across the table at my wife’s ego style battery with a Justfog 1453 on it and thought, I wonder…
> 
> I grabbed it and sat there sucking away on it, waiting for the miracle to happen, but besides going as cross-eyed as a High School teenager on his first cigarette, nothing much happened, Oh and the nicotine headache, that wasn’t pleasant.
> Next morning I woke up and went about my business as usual, and about half way through the morning suddenly realised that I wasn’t in the usual amount of pain, just a slight nagging reminder, so at every opportunity I grabbed the wife’s vapestick as I called it, and gradually over a week or two the pain subsided completely. (Note: I was still on medication as well at this stage)
> Shortly after that I bought my own vapestick, and over time, I gradually became less cross-eyed and the nicotine headaches subsided as well, (I was on 18mg juice from day one, in hindsight, that was probably a little high for a non-smoker to start with), I eventually stopped the medication as well. After informing my doctor that I was vaping, he was horrified, and told me that inhaling the “oils” in “those things” were worse than cigarette smoking.
> 
> So I did a lot of homework on the contents of ejuice and decided that his information was probably out of date, and as I said to him, that for me, quality of life was more important than quantity.
> 
> So here I am today still vaping away and probably will be for the rest of my life


 
wow, thank you so much for taking the time to share your amazing experience with us! i'm so happy that vaping has sorted your problem out for you and have you living a healthier and painfree life!!! you rock for taking the step and picking up your wife's vapestick, instead of driving down to the shop and buying those dreaded stinkies again  Happy vaping and I look forward to seeing your input on the forum and following your vaping adventures


----------



## KimH

Metal Liz said:


> wow, thank you so much for taking the time to share your amazing experience with us! i'm so happy that vaping has sorted your problem out for you and have you living a healthier and painfree life!!! you rock for taking the step and picking up your wife's vapestick, instead of driving down to the shop and buying those dreaded stinkies again  Happy vaping and I look forward to seeing your input on the forum and following your vaping adventures


 
I think he knows that had he come home with a box of stinkies then, he would have been in a world of trouble for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

KimH said:


> I think he knows that had he come home with a box of stinkies then, he would have been in a world of trouble for sure


Aha, HRH to @Arctus has come to the fore.


----------



## Arctus

Lol, yip, ladies and gentleman, may I present my lovely wife.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ricgt

Hello everybody!

My name is Ricardo. I am 27 and have been sucking on stinky sticks since I was 17.

I cant believe I have been missing out for so many years to the joys of vaping. It offers so much interms of a diversion from rugular cigs, the gizmos, the juices, the forum etc. 

So I stopped smoking 3 weeks ago with a Chinese-lung-friend-evod knock off thingy, keept me going for a while (cant thank it enought actually) but fortunately I decided to take a plunge down the rabbit hole and I am now a proud owner of an MVP with a mini protank 2 and have been chomping on some vape elixir juices. Very chuffed so far!

Only problem with vaping so far is the lack of funding...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to the forum @Ricgt, well done on your 3 week stinkie free vaping journey!!! 

sent from a MVP happy cloud


----------



## Ricgt

Metal Liz said:


> Welcome to the forum @Ricgt, well done on your 3 week stinkie free vaping journey!!!
> 
> sent from a MVP happy cloud


 
Shot!

Yip its official, I am in love with the MVP. 796 toots since my last charge and she's still in the green

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I love the MVP, it's a great setup!!! 

sent from a MVP happy cloud


----------



## Andre

Ricgt said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> My name is Ricardo. I am 27 and have been sucking on stinky sticks since I was 17.
> 
> I cant believe I have been missing out for so many years to the joys of vaping. It offers so much interms of a diversion from rugular cigs, the gizmos, the juices, the forum etc.
> 
> So I stopped smoking 3 weeks ago with a Chinese-lung-friend-evod knock off thingy, keept me going for a while (cant thank it enought actually) but fortunately I decided to take a plunge down the rabbit hole and I am now a proud owner of an MVP with a mini protank 2 and have been chomping on some vape elixir juices. Very chuffed so far!
> 
> Only problem with vaping so far is the lack of funding...


Most welcome to the forum. Think your location is in KZN. Vapers there are not very good at organising, but they are trying for a vape meet. Check out this thead: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kzn-vape-meet.2996/unread
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ricgt

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Think your location is in KZN. Vapers there are not very good at organising, but they are trying for a vape meet. Check out this thead: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kzn-vape-meet.2996/unread
> Happy vaping.


 
Haha shot bru, yeah things here run on a different time scale!

Will check it out.


----------



## annemarievdh

Aaaaaa!!!! @Ricgt!!!!! I see now you are form BALLITO!!!! I just love it there, my one sister lives there.


----------



## Ricgt

annemarievdh said:


> Aaaaaa!!!! @Ricgt!!!!! I see now you are form BALLITO!!!! I just love it there, my one sister lives there.


 
haha awesome, small world! Tell her to become a vapeking agent, there's nothing here on the coast to support us.


----------



## annemarievdh

Ricgt said:


> haha awesome, small world! Tell her to become a vapeking agent, there's nothing here on the coast to support us.


 
No she owns a multi milion international crane componey and stoped smoking about 20 years ago. Wont help


----------



## annemarievdh

Smokio said:


> Hey Guyes  I am the director of an import company and recently won sole distribution rights to bring Smokio to SA. This forum is awesome! Look forward to chatting


 
Welcome to the forum @Smokio


----------



## Lala

Hi all

Just started vaping a week ago, so 1 week completely off the analogues 

Going well, but desparately looking for suppliers of juices/coils in the Paarl area that are not going to charge me an arm and a leg for delivery? Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Lala said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just started vaping a week ago, so 1 week completely off the analogues
> 
> Going well, but desparately looking for suppliers of juices/coils in the Paarl area that are not going to charge me an arm and a leg for delivery? Any ideas?


Most welcome to the forum. Check out www.vapourmountain.co.za for both juices and coils. They are in a CT suburb so delivery should not be too expensive. You can also collect by appointment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

EDITED BY DEVDEV

PLEASE DO NOT PUNT PRODUCTS OUTSIDE OF YOUR VENDOR FORUM


----------



## MarkK

Many many options @Lala
Vapour Mountain (@Oupa on the forum. Monte Vista/Bellville)
Lekka Vapours (Monte Vista @Tristan on the forum )
Just B Juices (@Metal Liz Table View)
Vape Mob (Kenilworth)
Liqua from BsqaureVapes (Voortrekker Main road)
Cape Vape(check reseller list on their website for closest too you. There is actually on in your area already!! nice!) http://capevape.co.za/Distributors/Paarl-Western-Cape
Juicy Vapour (Premium prices, Premium juice!)
Electrostix

There are also JHB/DBN retailers you could just order some juice from and get delivery too your door 
Try not too buy everything while you browse  

http://www.vapeking.co.za/
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/
http://valleyvapour.co.za/
http://craftvapour.com/


Please let me know if I missed anybody!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Wow, so many new members since I last checked this thread 

Welcome everyone! I know you're going to love it here 

Looks like we may have another medical success story too, @kimbo and @Arctus have similar stories


----------



## kimbo

Morning @BumbleBee, that is great news. Do you have the thread for me to read please i cant seem to find it.

Found it. WoW it just shows you There is more truth in the words Vaping for Life than we know, i am still very happy here. I am a self confessed flavour junkey so the hunt for the best flavour setup has began


----------



## BumbleBee

@kimbo look for the post by @Arctus on the previous page in this thread


----------



## Baverz

Hwzit all

Im a newbi


----------



## VapeGrrl

Hello and a big welcome to the forum


----------



## annemarievdh

Haha welcome @Baverz, how long have you been vaping and what is your setup. Welcome to the best forum you will ever find.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baverz

i was using a twisp for about a 6months 

ive order - spinner vision 2 1650mAh, pro tank mini 3

it should be here today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Baverz said:


> i was using a twisp for about a 6months
> 
> ive order - spinner vision 2 1650mAh, pro tank mini 3
> 
> it should be here today


 
Most of us started on the twisp. The spinner 2 and mpt3 is a very food settup, your gona love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Baverz said:


> i was using a twisp for about a 6months
> 
> ive order - spinner vision 2 1650mAh, pro tank mini 3
> 
> it should be here today


Most welcome to the forum. Your new gear is going to rock you! Please tell us how you experience it compared to the twisp. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baverz

thanks guys  for the warm welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Welcome to all new joiners! Hope you enjoy your vaping journey and that you will share your experiences with us.


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to all our new (and the not so new  ) members, hope you will have an amazing vaping journey here with us on the forum


----------



## Silver

Baverz said:


> i was using a twisp for about a 6months
> 
> ive order - spinner vision 2 1650mAh, pro tank mini 3
> 
> it should be here today


 
Welcome @Baverz 
All the best for the new gear
Hope you enjoy the forum - we have a great place here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeTownZA

Welcome to everyone! Great to see how well the vaping community is growing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bonez007

Hey people,

I'm Bonez, and I have started this vaping thing a couple weeks back with an impulsive Twisp buy.
The main reason is to get off the cigarettes. I was a pack a day smoker, and now a pack lasts me about four days.

While on google, researching why the Twisp isn't giving me a consistent vape, and isn't always satisfying my cravings, I stumbled across this forum. In reading various posts here I have realised that I need to step up my gear if I really want to quit the smokes (and save money by not buying twisp liquids.)

So I have placed an order with Vapor Mountain for a Kanger Protank mini 3 and Vision spinner 2.
I also have in my sights in the next couple weeks are the Kanger Aerotank Mega and Innokin SVD battery mod.

Anyway, thats it,
Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Bonez007 said:


> Hey people,
> 
> I'm Bonez, and I have started this vaping thing a couple weeks back with an impulsive Twisp buy.
> The main reason is to get off the cigarettes. I was a pack a day smoker, and now a pack lasts me about four days.
> 
> While on google, researching why the Twisp isn't giving me a consistent vape, and isn't always satisfying my cravings, I stumbled across this forum. In reading various posts here I have realised that I need to step up my gear if I really want to quit the smokes (and save money by not buying twisp liquids.)
> 
> So I have placed an order with Vapor Mountain for a Kanger Protank mini 3 and Vision spinner 2.
> I also have in my sights in the next couple weeks are the Kanger Aerotank Mega and Innokin SVD battery mod.
> 
> Anyway, thats it,
> Cheers!


Most welcome, you are more than halfway there. The mPT3 and Spinner will push you over the edge. Hope you have ordered some of Vapour Mountain's awesome juices as well? Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Bonez007 said:


> Hey people,
> 
> I'm Bonez, and I have started this vaping thing a couple weeks back with an impulsive Twisp buy.
> The main reason is to get off the cigarettes. I was a pack a day smoker, and now a pack lasts me about four days.
> 
> While on google, researching why the Twisp isn't giving me a consistent vape, and isn't always satisfying my cravings, I stumbled across this forum. In reading various posts here I have realised that I need to step up my gear if I really want to quit the smokes (and save money by not buying twisp liquids.)
> 
> So I have placed an order with Vapor Mountain for a Kanger Protank mini 3 and Vision spinner 2.
> I also have in my sights in the next couple weeks are the Kanger Aerotank Mega and Innokin SVD battery mod.
> 
> Anyway, thats it,
> Cheers!


 
Welcome to the graitest forum you will ever find. Congrats on trying vaping. You cant go wrong with a mpt3 and a spinner. Good luck and enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to the forum @Bonez007 and well done on your order there, that's some good stuff you have coming your way


----------



## Bonez007

Thanks everyone!

I have ordered 12mg 10ml bottles of surfette and lichi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bonez007 said:


> Hey people,
> 
> I'm Bonez, and I have started this vaping thing a couple weeks back with an impulsive Twisp buy.
> The main reason is to get off the cigarettes. I was a pack a day smoker, and now a pack lasts me about four days.
> 
> While on google, researching why the Twisp isn't giving me a consistent vape, and isn't always satisfying my cravings, I stumbled across this forum. In reading various posts here I have realised that I need to step up my gear if I really want to quit the smokes (and save money by not buying twisp liquids.)
> 
> So I have placed an order with Vapor Mountain for a Kanger Protank mini 3 and Vision spinner 2.
> I also have in my sights in the next couple weeks are the Kanger Aerotank Mega and Innokin SVD battery mod.
> 
> Anyway, thats it,
> Cheers!


 
Welcome to the forum @Bonez007 
Sounds like you are well on your way. All the best.
Hope you enjoy the forum - it is a wonderful place we have here!


----------



## Cliff

Hey all
I'm 31 and was on a little over a box a day, but haven't lit up since Monday morning when my starter kit arrived at work! Bought a bit more than needed but glad I did. Going strong so far and rather enjoying the change already.
Looking forward to tapping into the wealth of knowledge on this forum... which is plenty judging by the past few days I've been on it as a ghost!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Cliff. Enjoy and vape on


----------



## MarkK

Welcome to the community @Cliff!!


----------



## Andre

Cliff said:


> Hey all
> I'm 31 and was on a little over a box a day, but haven't lit up since Monday morning when my starter kit arrived at work! Bought a bit more than needed but glad I did. Going strong so far and rather enjoying the change already.
> Looking forward to tapping into the wealth of knowledge on this forum... which is plenty judging by the past few days I've been on it as a ghost!!


Most welcome Ghost, I mean Cliff. What starter kit did you get? Almost 4 days, well done. Happy vaping.


----------



## Cliff

Thanks for the welcome guys. Picked up the Silver Maxi kit from eciggies and a pt2 along with a few 18mg juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome new peeps 

For the okes that are waiting for their new gear to arrive, we expect pics in the vape mail thread, or it didn't happen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Cliff said:


> Hey all
> I'm 31 and was on a little over a box a day, but haven't lit up since Monday morning when my starter kit arrived at work! Bought a bit more than needed but glad I did. Going strong so far and rather enjoying the change already.
> Looking forward to tapping into the wealth of knowledge on this forum... which is plenty judging by the past few days I've been on it as a ghost!!



Welcome @Cliff 
You are onto something great!
Congrats
Enjoy the forum and dont be afraid to ask questions, we are mostly an extremely helpful bunch
Happy vaping


----------



## crack2483

Cliff said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys. Picked up the Silver Maxi kit from eciggies and a pt2 along with a few 18mg juices.



Gareth? Is that you? welcome and feel free to bath in the wealth of info here. Plenty of members to help you in your stinkie free journey. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiaan Clarke

Hello.

IT support and kinda dev during the day, photographer and slacker in my spare time.
Nearly procured a Twisp, then decided to do a bit of research and noticed a lot of unhappy people.

Came to this forum in the search for research. Then subsequently discovered Vape King and connected with @annemarievdh today and she hooked me up with the CE4. Tomorrow wife is going to get us the Iclear starter kits. Will be some time before we get anything bigger.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Tiaan Clarke, glad you liked it. Enjoy the forum and vape on


----------



## Yiannaki

Tiaan Clarke said:


> Hello.
> 
> IT support and kinda dev during the day, photographer and slacker in my spare time.
> Nearly procured a Twisp, then decided to do a bit of research and noticed a lot of unhappy people.
> 
> Came to this forum in the search for research. Then subsequently discovered Vape King and connected with @annemarievdh today and she hooked me up with the CE4. Tomorrow wife is going to get us the Iclear starter kits. Will be some time before we get anything bigger.


Hello and welcome 

Good job on doing the research to ensure you get a super setup from the get go. 

Enjoy the vaping goodies and the ones to come. 

You're in the right place  

and don't forget to share any vaping purchases by posting pics in the vape mail thread!


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members*

...and even some long-standing members

*Pease put your location in your personal details.*
It will then show up in the details below your avatar picture next to each post.

It helps with various things like the taste box, vape meets, selling gear and even helping people out in a vape emergency!

Just click on your name in the top right,
- select "personal details"
- and fill in the "location" field.

No need for exact locations, a city is fine.

Thank you

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rvdwesth

Hi,
Fairly new to vaping, but been smoking Cigs for the last almost 23 years. Off the Cigs and onto the Vape for a little more than a month now and have not had a Cig or even a craving since.

I started with a Twisp but have since upgraded to a VapeOnly Maxi dual coil and KangerTech 1000MhA passthrough, but is seriously considdering to again upgrade to a Vamo V5 and a Protank 3.
I have since started plying with mixing my own flavours, funny how a habbit can become a hobby 

I buy my goods now from eCiggies.co.za and can higly reccomend them > Great advice, excelent products and prices.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @rvdwesth, congrats on starting your vaping journey and being stinkie free!!! have fun on the forum, we have a bunch of awesome people here with heaps of knowledge to share, when in doubt just feel free to ask

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Thanks!!


----------



## rvdwesth

Wat sy jy my mater


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @Bonez007, @Cliff and @Tiaan Clarke 

edit and @rvdwesth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

rvdwesth said:


> Hi,
> Fairly new to vaping, but been smoking Cigs for the last almost 23 years. Off the Cigs and onto the Vape for a little more than a month now and have not had a Cig or even a craving since.
> 
> I started with a Twisp but have since upgraded to a VapeOnly Maxi dual coil and KangerTech 1000MhA passthrough, but is seriously considdering to again upgrade to a Vamo V5 and a Protank 3.
> I have since started plying with mixing my own flavours, funny how a habbit can become a hobby
> 
> I buy my goods now from eCiggies.co.za and can higly reccomend them > Great advice, excelent products and prices.


Welcome to the forum, and well done on your first month of vaping, the hardest part is just about over.... now the fun begins


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @rvdwesth, enjoy and vape on


----------



## MarkK

Wow this family is growing!!

Welcome to all the new faces!


----------



## johan

a Warm Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## Gazzacpt

johan said:


> a Warm Welcome to all the new members.


A warm welcome back to you to Ohm @johan hope you managed to secure a big supply of biltong

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

rvdwesth said:


> Hi,
> Fairly new to vaping, but been smoking Cigs for the last almost 23 years. Off the Cigs and onto the Vape for a little more than a month now and have not had a Cig or even a craving since.
> 
> I started with a Twisp but have since upgraded to a VapeOnly Maxi dual coil and KangerTech 1000MhA passthrough, but is seriously considdering to again upgrade to a Vamo V5 and a Protank 3.
> I have since started plying with mixing my own flavours, funny how a habbit can become a hobby
> 
> I buy my goods now from eCiggies.co.za and can higly reccomend them > Great advice, excelent products and prices.



Welcome @rvdwesth 
Congrats on the month off stinkies. Great achievement!
Hope you enjoy you stay on the forum. We have a really great place here. 
I have also bought quite a lot of things from eCiggies over the months and I have had good experiences too.
All the best with your vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Thanks guys I already feel welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greybush

Hello all, started vaping 3 weeks ago to get off the gwaais, so far I'm loving it... Got a pro tank mini and some whirling dirvish... Which is delicious. Keen to try some more rich flavors and will mostly be in the e-juice section. Already learnt a lot there... Peace.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

greybush said:


> Hello all, started vaping 3 weeks ago to get off the gwaais, so far I'm loving it... Got a pro tank mini and some whirling dirvish... Which is delicious. Keen to try some more rich flavors and will mostly be in the e-juice section. Already learnt a lot there... Peace.


Damn, whirling dirvish! You're spoilt already. 
Welcome to the forum! Have a great stay and if you have any questions, shoot!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @greybush I see you went straight for the good stuff


----------



## greybush

TylerD said:


> Damn, whirling dirvish! You're spoilt already.
> Welcome to the forum! Have a great stay and if you have any questions, shoot!


I won't lie it is really tasty... Think I forgot to shake it though since the first couple fills were very vanilla... Now it's super spicy, but always good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vixen

Hi,

New to the vaping journey (newly recruited by Bumblebee), and having loads of fun thus far. Started on some yummy vapes, but realise that I am more of a minty kind of chicka. 
Been about a week now that I am off the stinkies and wow! Now I know why they are nick-named stinkies. 

I am fortunate to be in good hands this side so let the VAPE be with us!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## TylerD

greybush said:


> I won't lie it is really tasty... Think I forgot to shake it though since the first couple fills were very vanilla... Now it's super spicy, but always good.


It's an awesome juice that! I can't get enough of it. Got myself 3 bottles just for in case.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

A very warm welcome @Vixen , glad to have you aboard


----------



## TylerD

Vixen said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the vaping journey (newly recruited by Bumblebee), and having loads of fun thus far. Started on some yummy vapes, but realise that I am more of a minty kind of chicka.
> Been about a week now that I am off the stinkies and wow! Now I know why they are nick-named stinkies.
> 
> I am fortunate to be in good hands this side so let the VAPE be with us!


Hi @Vixen ! Welcome to the forum! I would say you're in great hands!
Enjoy the forum! Congrats on the week without them stinkies!


----------



## crack2483

Welcome @guybrush (Threepwood?) Lol, awesome name! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Welcome @greybush and @Vixen, hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## huffnpuff

Howdi,

just started vaping 2 days ago and already cutting down cigs by 80%. Thought I'd start with something slim and that I could really tune into my preferences, so got a iTaste VV V3.0 and Aerotank Mini (Helps that eCiggies is in my neck of the woods ). Awesome little setup. The passthrough is nice as I'm spend most of my time behind a PC. Also got some spare vmod BCC's for basic taste testing and backup. Juices tried so far: Liqua American Blend (Blechh...like a used pipe cleaner dipped in embalming fluid), eCiggies RY4 (Much better tobaccoey flavour than the Liqua...nutty ) and 5pawns Bowdens Mate (Nice, tasty hints of caramel/chocolate, but the little bit of menthol still overwhelms and deadens the palate for the more subtle flavours, resulting in a weak affair. Adding a few drops of the slightly savoury nutty RY4 helped filling out the profile and bring the sweeter flavours back to the foreground). Looking forward to getting some lekker rich full bodied flavours. For me, having a flexible vaping setup from the start really helped hitting the mark early, without being left wanting (except for the hunt for "The One" juice Lol). Smoking just tastes and smells like cr@p now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

huffnpuff said:


> Howdi,
> 
> just started vaping 2 days ago and already cutting down cigs by 80%. Thought I'd start with something slim and that I could really tune into my preferences, so got a iTaste VV V3.0 and Aerotank Mini (Helps that eCiggies is in my neck of the woods ). Awesome little setup. The passthrough is nice as I'm spend most of my time behind a PC. Also got some spare vmod BCC's for basic taste testing and backup. Juices tried so far: Liqua American Blend (Blechh...like a used pipe cleaner dipped in embalming fluid), eCiggies RY4 (Much better tobaccoey flavour than the Liqua...nutty ) and 5pawns Bowdens Mate (Nice, tasty hints of caramel/chocolate, but the little bit of menthol still overwhelms and deadens the palate for the more subtle flavours, resulting in a weak affair. Adding a few drops of the slightly savoury nutty RY4 helped filling out the profile and bring the sweeter flavours back to the foreground). Looking forward to getting some lekker rich full bodied flavours. For me, having a flexible vaping setup from the start really helped hitting the mark early, without being left wanting (except for the hunt for "The One" juice Lol). Smoking just tastes and smells like cr@p now.


Welcome @huffnpuff , looks like you're well on your way to a healthier life 

Just curious, how much did you smoke and for how long?


----------



## huffnpuff

Smoked for 20 years (averaging about 2 packs/day), then quit cold turkey for +-4 years since 2009  and started again about 9 months ago .


----------



## BumbleBee

Cold turkey and you managed 4 years? Well done! I was also at it for about 20 years, 2 packs for the last few... crazy what we put our bodies through. I tried everything, gum, spray the cold turkey, everytime I "quit" I picked up 10kg in the first month, the longest I managed was 6 months until stress took over. Vaping is definitely the way to go


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome all new members, enjoy the forum.


----------



## MarkK

@greybush welcome to the forum  
I remember this nick from some where! Bf3 or some thing 

Nice to see you are enjoying whirling dervish! Unfortunate that you found whirling already, no other juice will ever taste good to you again ... lol


----------



## ET

welcome to the family all our new members


----------



## Andre

greybush said:


> Hello all, started vaping 3 weeks ago to get off the gwaais, so far I'm loving it... Got a pro tank mini and some whirling dirvish... Which is delicious. Keen to try some more rich flavors and will mostly be in the e-juice section. Already learnt a lot there... Peace.


Most welcome. Protank Mini is great. All the best with you vaping journey. 


Vixen said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the vaping journey (newly recruited by Bumblebee), and having loads of fun thus far. Started on some yummy vapes, but realise that I am more of a minty kind of chicka.
> Been about a week now that I am off the stinkies and wow! Now I know why they are nick-named stinkies.
> 
> I am fortunate to be in good hands this side so let the VAPE be with us!


A warm welcome to the forum. There are so many minty juices around you will be spoiled for choice. Happy vaping.


huffnpuff said:


> Smoked for 20 years (averaging about 2 packs/day), then quit cold turkey for +-4 years since 2009  and started again about 9 months ago .


Most welcome. Vaping will keep you off the stinkies. As your taste buds awaken, you juice choices will change. Do not throw out what you do not like now. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

welcome to all the newbies!

have a great stay, and feel free to ask questions if you need help.


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members! I am sure you will absolutely love it here!


Happy Vaping!


----------



## rvdwesth

@greybush I am so With you on the flavor thing.... In fact I am init going for 2 months now, on my second upgrade already and looking into a 3rd. Thinking of going all out with a MVP, RBA and mixing my own juice! But I will research before I buy... This is a great forum to learn about these things i found

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

greybush said:


> Hello all, started vaping 3 weeks ago to get off the gwaais, so far I'm loving it... Got a pro tank mini and some whirling dirvish... Which is delicious. Keen to try some more rich flavors and will mostly be in the e-juice section. Already learnt a lot there... Peace.



Welcome to the forum @greybush 
Congrats on your conversion to vaping. You doing a great thing
You dont mess around - premium juice in your first few weeks. So cool
Enjoy the forum, we have a super place here!


----------



## Silver

Vixen said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the vaping journey (newly recruited by Bumblebee), and having loads of fun thus far. Started on some yummy vapes, but realise that I am more of a minty kind of chicka.
> Been about a week now that I am off the stinkies and wow! Now I know why they are nick-named stinkies.
> 
> I am fortunate to be in good hands this side so let the VAPE be with us!



Welcome @Vixen and well done on being off stinkies for a week. That is amazing.
And congrats @BumbleBee on your recruiting!
I also like minty type vapes, i always have a "refreshing" minty one loaded ina device 
Enjoy the forum and wishing you all the best for your vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

huffnpuff said:


> Howdi,
> 
> just started vaping 2 days ago and already cutting down cigs by 80%. Thought I'd start with something slim and that I could really tune into my preferences, so got a iTaste VV V3.0 and Aerotank Mini (Helps that eCiggies is in my neck of the woods ). Awesome little setup. The passthrough is nice as I'm spend most of my time behind a PC. Also got some spare vmod BCC's for basic taste testing and backup. Juices tried so far: Liqua American Blend (Blechh...like a used pipe cleaner dipped in embalming fluid), eCiggies RY4 (Much better tobaccoey flavour than the Liqua...nutty ) and 5pawns Bowdens Mate (Nice, tasty hints of caramel/chocolate, but the little bit of menthol still overwhelms and deadens the palate for the more subtle flavours, resulting in a weak affair. Adding a few drops of the slightly savoury nutty RY4 helped filling out the profile and bring the sweeter flavours back to the foreground). Looking forward to getting some lekker rich full bodied flavours. For me, having a flexible vaping setup from the start really helped hitting the mark early, without being left wanting (except for the hunt for "The One" juice Lol). Smoking just tastes and smells like cr@p now.



Welcome @huffnpuff 
Lol, your username and avatar are so cool. Only thing is after vaping a while, i hope you wont still be huffing and puffing 

Congrats on the cutting down of the cigs. Must feel great. 

Lol, i loved your desription of the Liqua American Blend. 

All the best with your vaping. Seems like you have made a fine start. 
Enjoy the forum, we have a great place here


----------



## Metal Liz

greybush said:


> Hello all, started vaping 3 weeks ago to get off the gwaais, so far I'm loving it... Got a pro tank mini and some whirling dirvish... Which is delicious. Keen to try some more rich flavors and will mostly be in the e-juice section. Already learnt a lot there... Peace.


 
A warm welcome to the forum and well done on your choice of juice, the members here in the forum speak very highly of that juice, hope you enjoy 



Vixen said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the vaping journey (newly recruited by Bumblebee), and having loads of fun thus far. Started on some yummy vapes, but realise that I am more of a minty kind of chicka.
> Been about a week now that I am off the stinkies and wow! Now I know why they are nick-named stinkies.
> 
> I am fortunate to be in good hands this side so let the VAPE be with us!


 
Hi there Vixen and welcome to the forum, well done to Bumblebee for the new recruit, you rock sir!!! Well done on a week without stinkies, you'll see it gets easier and easier as time goes along, i'm with you on the minty vapes, there are some great minty juices available from the forum suppliers, rock on chikita 



huffnpuff said:


> Howdi,
> 
> just started vaping 2 days ago and already cutting down cigs by 80%. Thought I'd start with something slim and that I could really tune into my preferences, so got a iTaste VV V3.0 and Aerotank Mini (Helps that eCiggies is in my neck of the woods ). Awesome little setup. The passthrough is nice as I'm spend most of my time behind a PC. Also got some spare vmod BCC's for basic taste testing and backup. Juices tried so far: Liqua American Blend (Blechh...like a used pipe cleaner dipped in embalming fluid), eCiggies RY4 (Much better tobaccoey flavour than the Liqua...nutty ) and 5pawns Bowdens Mate (Nice, tasty hints of caramel/chocolate, but the little bit of menthol still overwhelms and deadens the palate for the more subtle flavours, resulting in a weak affair. Adding a few drops of the slightly savoury nutty RY4 helped filling out the profile and bring the sweeter flavours back to the foreground). Looking forward to getting some lekker rich full bodied flavours. For me, having a flexible vaping setup from the start really helped hitting the mark early, without being left wanting (except for the hunt for "The One" juice Lol). Smoking just tastes and smells like cr@p now.


 
Welcome Huffnpuff!! nice forum name  great setup you have running there, keep up the vaping journey and well done on cutting down so much, before long you'll find that you can't handle the taste of them stinkies anymore!

Vape strong and rock hard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Welcome to all the new members, and may you all be winners in no time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendrik2vape

Hay everyone my name is hendrik i started vaping 13november 2013 i currently use a silver innokin itaste mvp version 2. With a iClear30 tank love vaping coffe flavors and ML ice blast want topractice cloud chasing Id like to here from al
View attachment 8115

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

a Warm welcome @Hendrik2vape


----------



## Hendrik2vape

Hay everyone my name is hendrik i started vaping 13november 2013 i currently use a silver innokin itaste mvp version 2. With a iClear30 tank love vaping coffe flavors and ML ice blast want topractice cloud chasing Id like to here from al
View attachment 8116


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Hendrik2vape. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Metal Liz

Hendrik2vape said:


> Hay everyone my name is hendrik i started vaping 13november 2013 i currently use a silver innokin itaste mvp version 2. With a iClear30 tank love vaping coffe flavors and ML ice blast want topractice cloud chasing Id like to here from al
> View attachment 8115


Welcome to forum dude, nice setup you have running there 

Well done on your long vaping journey!!!
Nicely done!

Have fun on the forum


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

I realized I never introduced myself on the forum, kind of jumped the gun on that one , so here is a bit of my journey so far

Back when vaping wasn't really that popular yet, it wasn't really the prospect of vaping to get off cigs that pulled me in; it was the whole gadget aspect of it (love gadgets!) Truth be told, the first vape gear I bought was much less effective or user friendly than what most starter kits today gives to consumers

It took me a long time to kick cigs entirely, simply because the equipment way back in 2010 wasn't all that great (4 years in terms of this industry is a very, very long time - if you keep an eye on the market nowadays, new stuff appears daily, no lies! And this market is primed to explode; these are very exciting times!)

Nowadays, it's a really nice hobby for me - there's just something about the tinkering, coil building, juice discovery, engineering etc. that tickles my fancy. Just when you think it can't get any better; someone innovates and it just gets better

Happy vaping guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rudi

Hey Peepz! my name is Rudi! im a Noob Vaper... started vaping 9 days ago and boy am i loving it stukkend 
i see this as becoming a hobby and hope to learn a lot from all of you!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Rudi great to have you aboard. I hear ladysmith gets a little chilly this time of year, no fun if you gotta go outside for a smoke 

Glad you're enjoying vaping, it's a fascinating and exciting journey


----------



## BumbleBee

M4dm0nk3y said:


> I realized I never introduced myself on the forum, kind of jumped the gun on that one , so here is a bit of my journey so far
> 
> Back when vaping wasn't really that popular yet, it wasn't really the prospect of vaping to get off cigs that pulled me in; it was the whole gadget aspect of it (love gadgets!) Truth be told, the first vape gear I bought was much less effective or user friendly than what most starter kits today gives to consumers
> 
> It took me a long time to kick cigs entirely, simply because the equipment way back in 2010 wasn't all that great (4 years in terms of this industry is a very, very long time - if you keep an eye on the market nowadays, new stuff appears daily, no lies! And this market is primed to explode; these are very exciting times!)
> 
> Nowadays, it's a really nice hobby for me - there's just something about the tinkering, coil building, juice discovery, engineering etc. that tickles my fancy. Just when you think it can't get any better; someone innovates and it just gets better
> 
> Happy vaping guys!


Welcome to the forum @M4dm0nk3y , hope you enjoy it here


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @M4dm0nk3y , hope you enjoy it here


Thanks BumbleBee!

I was just watching @PeterHarris doing your slinky build on a KFL - getting mine soon, cant wait to try it out! Looks interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I love the Kayfun, seriously! You can build any coil on that thing, even a rushed 2 minute micro coil with a chunk of cotton shoved through it vapes like a beast. The slinky is a tricky bugger, let me know if you build it and how it compares to other builds.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Limbo

Got the Kayfun and Aqua today, so far the Kayfun win hands down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Rudi. Enjoy!!


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Metal Liz

M4dm0nk3y said:


> I realized I never introduced myself on the forum, kind of jumped the gun on that one , so here is a bit of my journey so far
> 
> Back when vaping wasn't really that popular yet, it wasn't really the prospect of vaping to get off cigs that pulled me in; it was the whole gadget aspect of it (love gadgets!) Truth be told, the first vape gear I bought was much less effective or user friendly than what most starter kits today gives to consumers
> 
> It took me a long time to kick cigs entirely, simply because the equipment way back in 2010 wasn't all that great (4 years in terms of this industry is a very, very long time - if you keep an eye on the market nowadays, new stuff appears daily, no lies! And this market is primed to explode; these are very exciting times!)
> 
> Nowadays, it's a really nice hobby for me - there's just something about the tinkering, coil building, juice discovery, engineering etc. that tickles my fancy. Just when you think it can't get any better; someone innovates and it just gets better
> 
> Happy vaping guys!


Welcome hahaha finally, thanks for sharing your vaping journey so far with us, have fun on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

M4dm0nk3y said:


> I realized I never introduced myself on the forum, kind of jumped the gun on that one , so here is a bit of my journey so far
> 
> Back when vaping wasn't really that popular yet, it wasn't really the prospect of vaping to get off cigs that pulled me in; it was the whole gadget aspect of it (love gadgets!) Truth be told, the first vape gear I bought was much less effective or user friendly than what most starter kits today gives to consumers
> 
> It took me a long time to kick cigs entirely, simply because the equipment way back in 2010 wasn't all that great (4 years in terms of this industry is a very, very long time - if you keep an eye on the market nowadays, new stuff appears daily, no lies! And this market is primed to explode; these are very exciting times!)
> 
> Nowadays, it's a really nice hobby for me - there's just something about the tinkering, coil building, juice discovery, engineering etc. that tickles my fancy. Just when you think it can't get any better; someone innovates and it just gets better
> 
> Happy vaping guys!


 
Oh My...Same boat as you, Sorry Guys never did introduce myself.....I gues its never too late.

I started vaping May 28, 2011, And all of my buddies thought i was nuts and nothing could beat a ciggy. True that at the time but with all the laughs and stares i got, i carried on and today its more a hobby. Those clowns that laughed at me aint laughing no more, in fact they have joined the club too.

Its great to see a community that exists now, only recently with the help of my bro did i find the new craze of RBA and mods. I tell you, nothing, i mean nothing can beat these RBA's.

Here's to many more vaping years ahead.....Cheers

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Al3x

welcome to the club @Ash enjoy your stay with the forum and join us at the KZN Vape meet next month


----------



## Ash

Al3x said:


> welcome to the club @Ash enjoy your stay with the forum and join us at the KZN Vape meet next month


 
Thanks, Will def. try and come

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Rudi said:


> Hey Peepz! my name is Rudi! im a Noob Vaper... started vaping 9 days ago and boy am i loving it stukkend
> i see this as becoming a hobby and hope to learn a lot from all of you!!


 
Welcome to the forum Rudi, well done on making the switch to vaping, I'm sure you will love the journey!!!
what setup are you running on?



Ash said:


> Oh My...Same boat as you, Sorry Guys never did introduce myself.....I gues its never too late.
> 
> I started vaping May 28, 2011, And all of my buddies thought i was nuts and nothing could beat a ciggy. True that at the time but with all the laughs and stares i got, i carried on and today its more a hobby. Those clowns that laughed at me aint laughing no more, in fact they have joined the club too.
> 
> Its great to see a community that exists now, only recently with the help of my bro did i find the new craze of RBA and mods. I tell you, nothing, i mean nothing can beat these RBA's.
> 
> Here's to many more vaping years ahead.....Cheers


 
hahaha uhm... welcome to the forum Ash hahaha, wow over 3 years, that's amazing!!! have you been exclusively vaping for the 3 years? how long did it take you with the earlier devices to get off the stinkies completely? 

Vape strong and rock hard guys!!!


----------



## Ash

Metal Liz said:


> Welcome to the forum Rudi, well done on making the switch to vaping, I'm sure you will love the journey!!!
> what setup are you running on?
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha uhm... welcome to the forum Ash hahaha, wow over 3 years, that's amazing!!! have you been exclusively vaping for the 3 years? how long did it take you with the earlier devices to get off the stinkies completely?
> 
> Vape strong and rock hard guys!!!


 
Well i just left cold turkey, but back then ego/ janty was the products to use. i still have my original batteries...lol....Used all sorts of things from carts to tanks etc...but only used liqua Menthol, funny though i still use to date...i really like it but now i am hooked on mtbaker's Thug Juice and have dropped to 6mg nic. as well as Charlies Bazooka & Fruit Serum juice.

To be honest though i cannot stand the smell of Ciggies anymore, cant even be near them in a hurry. Thank goodness for VAPING....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkLyons

Hi all.
I have been vaping for 10 months now.
I went back to smoking twice since vaping, but that was only due to flat batteries whilst camping.
Im cigarette free!
I bought many crappy products until fell in love with a good old Ego 1300Mah battery and bought an Innokin itaste VV and a Vamo V3.
I cannot wait to hear all your fantastic stories and experiences since vaping, because i feel after smoking 40 cigs a day for 18 years, vaping saved my life!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @MarkLyons. Enjoy!!! 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Metal Liz

MarkLyons said:


> Hi all.
> I have been vaping for 10 months now.
> I went back to smoking twice since vaping, but that was only due to flat batteries whilst camping.
> Im cigarette free!
> I bought many crappy products until fell in love with a good old Ego 1300Mah battery and bought an Innokin itaste VV and a Vamo V3.
> I cannot wait to hear all your fantastic stories and experiences since vaping, because i feel after smoking 40 cigs a day for 18 years, vaping saved my life!


 
a warm welcome to the forum!!!  well done on returning to vaping twice after falling off the wagon due the "bat flatteries"  and very well done on your 10month vaping journey 

hope you'll have loads of fun here with us on the forum


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Ash and @MarkLyons


----------



## huffnpuff

Andre said:


> .... As your taste buds awaken, you juice choices will change. Do not throw out what you do not like now...


 
Good Advice, both 5Pawns and eCiggies juices are tasting better everyday. Unfortunately, the Liqua American is still consistently blech.


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

huffnpuff said:


> Good Advice, both 5Pawns and eCiggies juices are tasting better everyday. Unfortunately, the Liqua American is still consistently blech.


Personally I don't like anything from Liqua any more - at 18MG strength and high PG I definitely cannot use them in any of my RDAs (Tried some of the Liqua Cola I have left about a week ago in one of my RDAs; just too strong for me nowadays)

It's different for everyone, and taste is very much subjective. Enjoy that 5 Pawns, that's some good stuff, if you can - rather keep it in the cupboard a while still while your sense of taste returns to full functionality. Reason being that they are really complex flavours and deserve to be fully tasted! Which flavour(s) from 5 Pawns did you get?


----------



## huffnpuff

Starting with Bowdens Mate, but looking to get Castle long next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hendrik2vape said:


> Hay everyone my name is hendrik i started vaping 13november 2013 i currently use a silver innokin itaste mvp version 2. With a iClear30 tank love vaping coffe flavors and ML ice blast want topractice cloud chasing Id like to here from al
> View attachment 8115



Welcome @Hendrik2vape 
Great photos! Well done on the vaping. You have been at it for some time
We have some serious cloud chasers on the forum. Check out the video from the last JHB vape meet and you will see some serious cloud blowing. Also photos from the last cape vape meet
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here!


----------



## Silver

Rudi said:


> Hey Peepz! my name is Rudi! im a Noob Vaper... started vaping 9 days ago and boy am i loving it stukkend
> i see this as becoming a hobby and hope to learn a lot from all of you!!



Welcome @Rudi 
Well done on your 9 days and glad you enjoying your vape joirney so far
Wnjoy your stay on the forum. We have a super place right here


----------



## Silver

MarkLyons said:


> Hi all.
> I have been vaping for 10 months now.
> I went back to smoking twice since vaping, but that was only due to flat batteries whilst camping.
> Im cigarette free!
> I bought many crappy products until fell in love with a good old Ego 1300Mah battery and bought an Innokin itaste VV and a Vamo V3.
> I cannot wait to hear all your fantastic stories and experiences since vaping, because i feel after smoking 40 cigs a day for 18 years, vaping saved my life!



Welcome @MarkLyons 
Congrats on being cigarette free. That is a great achievement!
Enjoy the forum. We have a remarkable place here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

welcome to all the new guys!!

have a great stay and happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acidkidsa

Hi all,

New to this forum. 

Started smoking E-cigs around 2 years ago during a snowboard trip.. 
Bought a kit at Wallmart... Forgot the brands name..It was terrible...

Moved to Greenleaf.. Battery life and charge time put me off..

Moved to Twisp.. Was nice at the beginning .. Leaking issues and Liquids 
put me off...

I still use my Twisp but with different and better liquides... Will upgrade to
a decent Mod soon .. When I figure out the best buy ...

Thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to aaaaaaaaaaaaaall the new members  I haven't said welcome in a while 

Hope you all have a fabulous Vaping journey and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

acidkidsa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this forum.
> 
> Started smoking E-cigs around 2 years ago during a snowboard trip..
> Bought a kit at Wallmart... Forgot the brands name..It was terrible...
> 
> Moved to Greenleaf.. Battery life and charge time put me off..
> 
> Moved to Twisp.. Was nice at the beginning .. Leaking issues and Liquids
> put me off...
> 
> I still use my Twisp but with different and better liquides... Will upgrade to
> a decent Mod soon .. When I figure out the best buy ...
> 
> Thanks


 
Welcome to the greatest forum ever. Congrats on vaping 2 years!! That is an achievement!! Enjoy the forum and vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

acidkidsa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this forum.
> 
> Started smoking E-cigs around 2 years ago during a snowboard trip..
> Bought a kit at Wallmart... Forgot the brands name..It was terrible...
> 
> Moved to Greenleaf.. Battery life and charge time put me off..
> 
> Moved to Twisp.. Was nice at the beginning .. Leaking issues and Liquids
> put me off...
> 
> I still use my Twisp but with different and better liquides... Will upgrade to
> a decent Mod soon .. When I figure out the best buy ...
> 
> Thanks


 Welcome to the forum @acidkidsa , glad to hear that you've stuck with it for so long even with dodgy gear, most folks give up way too soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

acidkidsa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this forum.
> 
> Started smoking E-cigs around 2 years ago during a snowboard trip..
> Bought a kit at Wallmart... Forgot the brands name..It was terrible...
> 
> Moved to Greenleaf.. Battery life and charge time put me off..
> 
> Moved to Twisp.. Was nice at the beginning .. Leaking issues and Liquids
> put me off...
> 
> I still use my Twisp but with different and better liquides... Will upgrade to
> a decent Mod soon .. When I figure out the best buy ...
> 
> Thanks


 
a warm welcome to the forum and well done on your long vaping journey, wow!!! and for sticking through it with the leaking and crappy mod issues, i'm sure you will find your vaping zen right here on the forum, enjoy the reading and have fun!!! also, when in doubt - ask away, loads of very knowledgeable people here on the forum always willing to help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acidkidsa

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @acidkidsa , glad to hear that you've stuck with it for so long even with dodgy gear, most folks give up way too soon


 
Its different at the beginning with the "throat hit" but after a while your sports and
over all health is way better that normal cigarettes.. 

For me it was always a issues smoking a cig in cold snowy weather and higher altitudes. 

Plus I smoke my E-cigs in Hotel rooms and the smoke detector never goes off 
(Tested in Austria and USA )))))) )

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapington

Hi guys,

Name is Mike and I have been vaping since end of last year. Been meaning to join forum for a while now!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @Vapington hope you'll have loads of fun here with us 

Vape strong and rock hard


----------



## JacV

Welcome Everybody..
This is a great Forum to be part of.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape Witch

Hi

Welcome!

Please check out the Itaste MVP not the most sexy mod on the block but most certainly amazing when it comes to battery life and great vapes.

Good luck on the search!


----------



## Riddle

Hi everyone

I'm Farley new to posting on this forum however have been Vaping and off the stinkies for about 10 months now.

As from now. No wait... A few minutes ago actually I have become the official representative for heavenly vapors. 

Hopefully a lot of me will be seen around here as from today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington

Vape Witch said:


> Hi
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Please check out the Itaste MVP not the most sexy mod on the block but most certainly amazing when it comes to battery life and great vapes.
> 
> Good luck on the search!


Hi there,
Yup got one already  its not a powerful device but does the job well and reliably!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @Riddle and congrats on your venture with heavenly vapors


----------



## annemarievdh

Vapington said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Name is Mike and I have been vaping since end of last year. Been meaning to join forum for a while now!


 
Welcome to the forum @Vapington!! Enjoy !!


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Hi!
Absolutely green in the Vaping world but trying to learn as fast as I can.
Nice to meet you all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Hi!
> Absolutely green in the Vaping world but trying to learn as fast as I can.
> Nice to meet you all!


Most welcome. Browse around and shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## BumbleBee

Wow, so many new members all at once.... Welcome guys and girls.... hope you have tons of fun


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome 2 Angry Wolves, enjoy the forum


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Chemical

Hello, Chemical here. I have been vapeing for exactly 2 months today and have been analog free for exactly 1 month, 30 and a half days. 

I visit the guys at Vapeking fairly often and they assist me in spending money on Vape related paraphernalia. I don't mind though because they have an awesome dog who looks like the direwolf Ghost from the critically acclaimed HBO show "Game of Thrones."

I will now find a suitable avatar in order to better fit in. Thanks in advance for the warm welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raistlin

Hi everyone! 

I've been vaping for 3 months and completely off the stinkies for the past month! 

Vaping has become a bit of an obsession!  

Ta!


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Chemical & @Raistlin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

a warm welcome to all the new members and congratulations on winning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Chemical & @Raistlin, enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chemical said:


> Hello, Chemical here. I have been vapeing for exactly 2 months today and have been analog free for exactly 1 month, 30 and a half days.
> 
> I visit the guys at Vapeking fairly often and they assist me in spending money on Vape related paraphernalia. I don't mind though because they have an awesome dog who looks like the direwolf Ghost from the critically acclaimed HBO show "Game of Thrones."
> 
> I will now find a suitable avatar in order to better fit in. Thanks in advance for the warm welcome.


And here is your warm welcome. Congrats on the almost, almost two months of being stinky free - a great achievement only an ex smoker can truly appreciate. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Raistlin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been vaping for 3 months and completely off the stinkies for the past month!
> 
> Vaping has become a bit of an obsession!
> 
> Ta!


Most welcome. Congrats on beating the stinkies. We call it a hobby - sounds betters than obsession. Happy vaping.


----------



## Alex

Welcome to all you new members, something I just found which is very cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raistlin said:


> Vaping has become a bit of an obsession!


 
Now that's an understatement! We become lunatics! But what an awesome hobby we have!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sesh17

Hi all , I have been on the forum for a while , wasn't totally sold on vaping though over the last month and a bit , I have now been totally converted, also nice to see some mates here @Limbo and special thanks to my personal vape guru @PeterHarris

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris

Welcome to all the new members. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

warm welcome @sesh17 - I can relate to that, was also very sceptical on my 1'st run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Welcome @sesh17 enjoy the journey, and happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeTownZA

Welcome @sesh17. Great to hear you're as sold as all of us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones

Welcome... prepare to be broke for the foreseeable future. I'm not even joking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RTK

Hi guys

Been off cigs and vaping for 4 days now.

I was close to buying the twisp at the mall, but thanks to this forum, got myslef an MVP and Aerotank.

I've been smoking for 14 years, and thanks to vaping I've been able to stay without it, long may it continue.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeTownZA

@RTK Congratulations and welcome to the wonderful world of Vaping. Thats a nice setup and good call on doing your research


----------



## Andre

RTK said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Been off cigs and vaping for 4 days now.
> 
> I was close to buying the twisp at the mall, but thanks to this forum, got myslef an MVP and Aerotank.
> 
> I've been smoking for 14 years, and thanks to vaping I've been able to stay without it, long may it continue.


Most welcome. That was a good decision. Happy vaping and keep us updated.


----------



## Limbo

sesh17 said:


> Hi all , I have been on the forum for a while , wasn't totally sold on vaping though over the last month and a bit , I have now been totally converted, also nice to see some mates here @Limbo and special thanks to my personal vape guru @PeterHarris


Hallo Seshtickles!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

sesh17 said:


> Hi all , I have been on the forum for a while , wasn't totally sold on vaping though over the last month and a bit , I have now been totally converted, also nice to see some mates here @Limbo and special thanks to my personal vape guru @PeterHarris


 
Welcome to the forum @sesh17, congrats on kicking the stinky’s and starting on your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @sesh17 and @RTK , hope you guys enjoy your vaping  ... and the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sesh17

Limbo said:


> Hallo Seshtickles!



Hahaha no dude , can't seem to shake that name , follows me everywhere lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to all the new vaping family members


----------



## Eti1

Hi all. I have been vaping for about a month now, started with a cheapy kit but later got a couple of decent batteries from eciggies. My latest vapemail brought the vivi nova which i hated... Until i discovered the secret gasket . 

I have been surprised how easy the transition to vaping has been. I was never a heavy two packs a day kinda guy (stinkies are crazy expensive) but i smoked between 5 and 10 stinkies every day for twelve years. Now the thought of cigarettes is pretty disgusting. Ew.

So i am a thankful vaper. And thankful also for the great info learned and learning on this forum.

Vape on


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome and congratulations on your vaping for a month @Eti1


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## johan

Eti1 said:


> Hi all. I have been vaping for about a month now, started with a cheapy kit but later got a couple of decent batteries from eciggies. My latest vapemail brought the vivi nova which i hated... Until i discovered the secret gasket .
> 
> I have been surprised how easy the transition to vaping has been. I was never a heavy two packs a day kinda guy (stinkies are crazy expensive) but i smoked between 5 and 10 stinkies every day for twelve years. Now the thought of cigarettes is pretty disgusting. Ew.
> 
> So i am a thankful vaper. And thankful also for the great info learned and learning on this forum.
> 
> Vape on


 
Warm welcome (saw you joined 11 July already) - please share the secret gasket on the Vivi Nova.


----------



## Yiannaki

RTK said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Been off cigs and vaping for 4 days now.
> 
> I was close to buying the twisp at the mall, but thanks to this forum, got myslef an MVP and Aerotank.
> 
> I've been smoking for 14 years, and thanks to vaping I've been able to stay without it, long may it continue.



Congratulations on quiting the stinkies bud 

Welcome to this awesome forum 

Vape long and vape strong


----------



## Eti1

Well i was having major flooding and gurgling sounds on my second day of use. Cleaned and dried the tank and coil unit. Refilled it and it gave two good vapes before the air tube was full of liquid again. Aargh.

Did some youtubing and found a pretty easy fix. The 'secret gasket' is in the mouthpiece. All i needed to do was pop it out with a screwdriver (carefully!). This white rubber gasket attaches to the air stem, so when i screwed the pieces back together it created a much better and so far perfect seal. No more gurgling! 

Wait let me test it...yep no issues, good consistent hits.

Both I and the reviewer are mystyfied as to why the manufacturer doesnt mention this crucial detail at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483

Welcome one and many new members! Getting difficult to keep up here

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Eti1


----------



## DoubleD

Aweeeeeee fellow vaporers
My name is Eddie, Im a Weskus kind and have kicked the stinkies for a solid 16 days solely to the awesome that is vaporizers Im currently using a Ego CE4 and all though it isnt the bizz nizz it has opened a whole new door of epicness for me. My next setup thanks to the knowledge from all you fantastic people will be a Kayfun 3.1 in black or matt and the mod....well that kinda is still open for debate but i am loving the Chi You Mech.

Anyway, stay awesome, peace

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Welcome to all the new members.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

acidkidsa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this forum.
> 
> Started smoking E-cigs around 2 years ago during a snowboard trip..
> Bought a kit at Wallmart... Forgot the brands name..It was terrible...
> 
> Moved to Greenleaf.. Battery life and charge time put me off..
> 
> Moved to Twisp.. Was nice at the beginning .. Leaking issues and Liquids
> put me off...
> 
> I still use my Twisp but with different and better liquides... Will upgrade to
> a decent Mod soon .. When I figure out the best buy ...
> 
> Thanks



Welcome @acidkidsa 
Enjoy the forum and your vaping!


----------



## Silver

Vapington said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Name is Mike and I have been vaping since end of last year. Been meaning to join forum for a while now!



Welcome @Vapington 
Nice name 
Enjoy the forum. We have a super place here


----------



## Silver

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Hi!
> Absolutely green in the Vaping world but trying to learn as fast as I can.
> Nice to meet you all!



Welcome @2 Angry Wolves
All the best for your vaping and hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Silver

Chemical said:


> Hello, Chemical here. I have been vapeing for exactly 2 months today and have been analog free for exactly 1 month, 30 and a half days.
> 
> I visit the guys at Vapeking fairly often and they assist me in spending money on Vape related paraphernalia. I don't mind though because they have an awesome dog who looks like the direwolf Ghost from the critically acclaimed HBO show "Game of Thrones."
> 
> I will now find a suitable avatar in order to better fit in. Thanks in advance for the warm welcome.



Welcome @Chemical 
So easy to spend cash at Vapeking, know what you mean 
All the best for your vaping and congrats on the 2 months analog free!
Enjoy the forum. We have a super place here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Raistlin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been vaping for 3 months and completely off the stinkies for the past month!
> 
> Vaping has become a bit of an obsession!
> 
> Ta!



Welcome and congrats @Raistlin !
A month off stinkies is a great achievement. Well done
Enjoy the forum and enjoy your vaping journey.


----------



## Riaz

welcome to all the new members!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

sesh17 said:


> Hi all , I have been on the forum for a while , wasn't totally sold on vaping though over the last month and a bit , I have now been totally converted, also nice to see some mates here @Limbo and special thanks to my personal vape guru @PeterHarris



Welcome @sesh17 
Enjoy the forum and all the best for your vaping
You have a great vape guru ! Our vaping video superstar!


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members! I am sure you will enjoy your stay here.


Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

RTK said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Been off cigs and vaping for 4 days now.
> 
> I was close to buying the twisp at the mall, but thanks to this forum, got myslef an MVP and Aerotank.
> 
> I've been smoking for 14 years, and thanks to vaping I've been able to stay without it, long may it continue.



Welcome @RTK 
Congrats on finding vaping and on the first few days which is always the most challenging
I wish i had a mvp and aerotank for my first few days  great starter equipment indeed
All the best and enjoy the forum. We have a special place here


----------



## Silver

Eti1 said:


> Hi all. I have been vaping for about a month now, started with a cheapy kit but later got a couple of decent batteries from eciggies. My latest vapemail brought the vivi nova which i hated... Until i discovered the secret gasket .
> 
> I have been surprised how easy the transition to vaping has been. I was never a heavy two packs a day kinda guy (stinkies are crazy expensive) but i smoked between 5 and 10 stinkies every day for twelve years. Now the thought of cigarettes is pretty disgusting. Ew.
> 
> So i am a thankful vaper. And thankful also for the great info learned and learning on this forum.
> 
> Vape on



Welcome @Eti1 
Congrats on your easy transition to vaping. Some are luckier than others
All the best and hope you enjoy the forum. We have a great place here


----------



## Silver

DoubleD said:


> Aweeeeeee fellow vaporers
> My name is Eddie, Im a Weskus kind and have kicked the stinkies for a solid 16 days solely to the awesome that is vaporizers Im currently using a Ego CE4 and all though it isnt the bizz nizz it has opened a whole new door of epicness for me. My next setup thanks to the knowledge from all you fantastic people will be a Kayfun 3.1 in black or matt and the mod....well that kinda is still open for debate but i am loving the Chi You Mech.
> 
> Anyway, stay awesome, peace



Welcome @DoubleD 
Scared to ask you about your forum name. Lol 
Congrats on kicking the stinkies for 16 days. Great achievement. 
Yes, vaping is an epic journey indeed, enjoy it
And enjoy your stay here on the forum. We have a superb platform here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Welcome to all new members

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> Aweeeeeee fellow vaporers
> My name is Eddie, Im a Weskus kind and have kicked the stinkies for a solid 16 days solely to the awesome that is vaporizers Im currently using a Ego CE4 and all though it isnt the bizz nizz it has opened a whole new door of epicness for me. My next setup thanks to the knowledge from all you fantastic people will be a Kayfun 3.1 in black or matt and the mod....well that kinda is still open for debate but i am loving the Chi You Mech.
> 
> Anyway, stay awesome, peace


Most welcome, Eddie. Congrats on the 16 days, well done. Enjoy you vaping journey.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Vapington, enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

And welcome @DoubleD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to all the new members, congrats to those that have kicked the stinkie habit and hope you all love it here as much as we do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome guys, hope you all find something useful around here


----------



## Ian

Hi there fellow vapers. Ian here. I am very new to this. Got a starter kit last Friday and haven't looked back since. A colleague of mine, who has been vaping for a while now, has offered to sell me his Hana 30W (I think it's called), with a 3000 odd mah battery. I will need an atomizer and charger. Any suggestions on what I should be looking at getting to get the most out of the experience?

All you hardened vapers out there forgive my lack of correct terminology...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Warm welcome to you @Ian - just hold on, the knowledgeable will soon come with suggestions.


----------



## Silver

Ian said:


> Hi there fellow vapers. Ian here. I am very new to this. Got a starter kit last Friday and haven't looked back since. A colleague of mine, who has been vaping for a while now, has offered to sell me his Hana 30W (I think it's called), with a 3000 odd mah battery. I will need an atomizer and charger. Any suggestions on what I should be looking at getting to get the most out of the experience?
> 
> All you hardened vapers out there forgive my lack of correct terminology...


 

Welcome @Ian and congrats on the vaping!
You are doing a great thing.
Hope you enjoy the forum. We have a great place here.

I have no experience with the Hana - but hopefully those that do will chime in soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Ian, enjoy the forum. Congratulations with your Vaping!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StingRay999

Hi everyone, my name is Barend. Can I firstly say I wish I found this forum 3 days ago, as with many beginners I made a big mistake. I will start my story form the beginning (sorry if it is a bit boring).

I started smoking when I was only 14 years old and have been doing so for the last 13 years. Up to about 5 months ago a was a regular 30 a day smoker. Due to constant nagging from my family and friends and growing health concerns I have since then tried to quit but unfortunately I only managed to scale down to about 15 to 20 a day.

A friend showed me her ecig over the weekend and recommended that I tried it. It felt a lot like smoking "the real thing". She advised me that since she started vaping a year ago she has not touched a regular cigarette. Being the over enthusiast I am we sommer there and then went online and I manage to buy a eGo Style CE6 together with 12 x 20ml "Liqua" juices. Since then I managed to find this forum and started to read up. Unfortunately I found my first mistake to that the "Liqua" juices I will be getting are fake (as I understand they don't come in 20ml, thus a clear indicator). Second mistake being that the CE6 might not be the best way to start with. Unfortunately I cant cancel my order as it is already on its way and it is kind of one of those you buy it you keep it deals.

I will be receiving everything tomorrow, but to be honest, after reading up on the possible health risks of using a non trusted e juice I would rather not fire it up with the juices included. I am rather going to buy some proper juice from one of the retailers spoken of throughout the forum and then give it a go.

My end goal would be to completely quit smoking, but if at first I can manage to only vape I think it would be a major improvement.

Anyhooo that is my story, hope to have a lot more constructive discussions with everyone on here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483

Congrats @StingRay999 for making the first step. I was one to think I would never be able to quit smoking. After I started vaping I instantly cut down to about 5-8 smokes and after about 2 weeks I was completely off stinkies. Obviously everyone is different but I'm sure you'll do well on your new journey. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

StingRay999 said:


> Anyhooo that is my story, hope to have a lot more constructive discussions with everyone on here.


 
Good story and welcome aboard! Once you kick the stinkies you will experience new things! Like health, taste, smell and a whole heap of other benefits!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @StingRay999, your story is much like mine, and probably everyone else here  Glad you found this forum, where lots of great advice is forthcoming.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Ian said:


> Hi there fellow vapers. Ian here. I am very new to this. Got a starter kit last Friday and haven't looked back since. A colleague of mine, who has been vaping for a while now, has offered to sell me his Hana 30W (I think it's called), with a 3000 odd mah battery. I will need an atomizer and charger. Any suggestions on what I should be looking at getting to get the most out of the experience?
> 
> All you hardened vapers out there forgive my lack of correct terminology...


The Hana 30W is a good electronic mod and, it it holds up, is versatile enough to accompany you through your whole vaping journey.
I presume you do not want to go the rebuildable atomizer route at this stage. On that assumption, the next question is whether you want bigger of smaller atomizer on top of the Hana. Smaller ones are nice if you have more than one, then you can switch flavours easily, but obviously it requires more filling. If you do not mind having the same juice for a day or two (depending on your consumption) with the advantage of of less filling, a bigger atomizer would be the way to go. Or get one small one and one big one.
Smaller atomizer - get the Kangertech Mini Aerotank (takes about 1.3 ml).
Bigger atomizer - the Kangertech Aerotank Mega (takes 3.8 ml).
The Hana 30W has a minimum output voltage of 4V. To be able to user the lower power ranges, get spare coils of 2.0 ohms resistance.
It is important to use the correct battery in the Hana. What are the specs of that battery?
Hope this helps. Shout if you have questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

StingRay999 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Barend. Can I firstly say I wish I found this forum 3 days ago, as with many beginners I made a big mistake. I will start my story form the beginning (sorry if it is a bit boring).
> 
> I started smoking when I was only 14 years old and have been doing so for the last 13 years. Up to about 5 months ago a was a regular 30 a day smoker. Due to constant nagging from my family and friends and growing health concerns I have since then tried to quit but unfortunately I only managed to scale down to about 15 to 20 a day.
> 
> A friend showed me her ecig over the weekend and recommended that I tried it. It felt a lot like smoking "the real thing". She advised me that since she started vaping a year ago she has not touched a regular cigarette. Being the over enthusiast I am we sommer there and then went online and I manage to buy a eGo Style CE6 together with 12 x 20ml "Liqua" juices. Since then I managed to find this forum and started to read up. Unfortunately I found my first mistake to that the "Liqua" juices I will be getting are fake (as I understand they don't come in 20ml, thus a clear indicator). Second mistake being that the CE6 might not be the best way to start with. Unfortunately I cant cancel my order as it is already on its way and it is kind of one of those you buy it you keep it deals.
> 
> I will be receiving everything tomorrow, but to be honest, after reading up on the possible health risks of using a non trusted e juice I would rather not fire it up with the juices included. I am rather going to buy some proper juice from one of the retailers spoken of throughout the forum and then give it a go.
> 
> My end goal would be to completely quit smoking, but if at first I can manage to only vape I think it would be a major improvement.
> 
> Anyhooo that is my story, hope to have a lot more constructive discussions with everyone on here.


Most welcome. All the best with your vaping journey. Shout if you have any question. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @StingRay999 enjoy the forum and be warned... its almost more addictive than vaping

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> The Hana 30W is a good electronic mod and, it it holds up, is versatile enough to accompany you through your whole vaping journey.
> I presume you do not want to go the rebuildable atomizer route at this stage. On that assumption, the next question is whether you want bigger of smaller atomizer on top of the Hana. Smaller ones are nice if you have more than one, then you can switch flavours easily, but obviously it requires more filling. If you do not mind having the same juice for a day or two (depending on your consumption) with the advantage of of less filling, a bigger atomizer would be the way to go. Or get one small one and one big one.
> Smaller atomizer - get the Kangertech Mini Aerotank (takes about 1.3 ml).
> Bigger atomizer - the Kangertech Aerotank Mega (takes 3.8 ml).
> The Hana 30W has a minimum output voltage of 4V. To be able to user the lower power ranges, get spare coils of 2.0 ohms resistance.
> It is important to use the correct battery in the Hana. What are the specs of that battery?
> Hope this helps. Shout if you have questions.


Hi all

I sold him the Hana Mod. It has a efest 3100mah 20amp battery. Perfect setup. I told him to get a Aspire naughtylis. Lol . Nice flavor and can keep alot of juice. Thx for all the advice!!!!


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Hi all
> 
> I sold him the Hana Mod. It has a efest 3100mah 20amp battery. Perfect setup. I told him to get a Aspire naughtylis. Lol . Nice flavor and can keep alot of juice. Thx for all the advice!!!!


Yip, that battery is great for the Cana 30W.


----------



## BooRad

Hi I'm Juan. I've been a vapoholic for three years now. I've been struggling with excessive purchasing of new vape gear, stalking forums, endless perusing of YouTube videos and impatient bothering of postal office workers while waiting on packages. I think I am close to a breakthrough and am assured I will find my perfect vape solution on the next mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Hi BooRad and warm welcome. What mod do you have in mind?


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @BooRad, you just described most vapers on the forum  Enjoy, so what is that mod's name and what do you already have ? 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Andre

BooRad said:


> Hi I'm Juan. I've been a vapoholic for three years now. I've been struggling with excessive purchasing of new vape gear, stalking forums, endless perusing of YouTube videos and impatient bothering of postal office workers while waiting on packages. I think I am close to a breakthrough and am assured I will find my perfect vape solution on the next mod


Most welcome, your surely are in the right place. Happy vaping.
PS: Visit this thread and this forum for your perfect solution.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BooRad

My most active devices include a patriot and quasar rda on a stringray. Then I also have a kayfun v2 sitting on an ooooooold vamo for those car trips. The rest of my repertoire has been pretty much cancelled out by these. Oh, a notable mention to my self build, locally sourced 50 watt pass through box mod aptly named...Betty.

Next up on the roster I have an IPV v2 with a magma incoming!

PS I don't think a perfect vape can be found, but we can try!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

@BooRad. I just ordered myself a ipv v2 and a ATTY dripper. It will be at my door on friday. Hope that will take my vape to the next level. Enjoy buddy


----------



## Ian

Andre said:


> The Hana 30W is a good electronic mod and, it it holds up, is versatile enough to accompany you through your whole vaping journey.
> I presume you do not want to go the rebuildable atomizer route at this stage. On that assumption, the next question is whether you want bigger of smaller atomizer on top of the Hana. Smaller ones are nice if you have more than one, then you can switch flavours easily, but obviously it requires more filling. If you do not mind having the same juice for a day or two (depending on your consumption) with the advantage of of less filling, a bigger atomizer would be the way to go. Or get one small one and one big one.
> Smaller atomizer - get the Kangertech Mini Aerotank (takes about 1.3 ml).
> Bigger atomizer - the Kangertech Aerotank Mega (takes 3.8 ml).
> The Hana 30W has a minimum output voltage of 4V. To be able to user the lower power ranges, get spare coils of 2.0 ohms resistance.
> It is important to use the correct battery in the Hana. What are the specs of that battery?
> Hope this helps. Shout if you have questions.


Hey Andre, thanks for the advice. I'll check out the battery tomorrow while hunting for my atomizer. I reckon i'll go with a larger capacity tank, or maybe get one of each. The Aspire Nautilus was suggested to me. Any thoughts on the Nautilus. Also, where would one find good quality juice in Cape Town?


----------



## VapeSnow

Ian its Jp. Vapor mountain has awesome juice.


----------



## VapeSnow

Or try leka flavors


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Nautilus is an awesome tank and in my opinion the best commercial tank around... 

For Juice and your Nautilus in CT see www.vapourmountain.co.za


----------



## Ian

VapeSnow said:


> Hi all
> 
> I sold him the Hana Mod. It has a efest 3100mah 20amp battery. Perfect setup. I told him to get a Aspire naughtylis. Lol . Nice flavor and can keep alot of juice. Thx for all the advice!!!!


Aha, thanks VapeSnow. Thanks for the hookup...


----------



## VapeSnow

Jip @Rob Fisher i agree. But you cant beat RBA OR RDA. best switch i ever made


----------



## Andre

Ian said:


> Hey Andre, thanks for the advice. I'll check out the battery tomorrow while hunting for my atomizer. I reckon i'll go with a larger capacity tank, or maybe get one of each. The Aspire Nautilus was suggested to me. Any thoughts on the Nautilus. Also, where would one find good quality juice in Cape Town?


JP (@VapeSnow) has confirmed on the battery. It is great for those atomizers I mentioned. Nautilus is good, personally I prefer the Kangertech products. And yes, as @VapeSnow said, great juices from Vapour Mountain - http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/vapour-mountain-e-liquid/.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Ian said:


> Aha, thanks VapeSnow. Thanks for the hookup...


No problem buddy. Glad you stop the stinky's after a life time of smoking. U are going to love the hana mod.


----------



## Ian

Rob Fisher said:


> The Nautilus is an awesome tank and in my opinion the best commercial tank around...
> 
> For Juice and your Nautilus in CT see www.vapourmountain.co.za


Super, thanks. VapeSnow has suggested them. My only problem is, is that I need to Vape with this unit tomorrow, and collections from Vapourmountain is only Tuesdays and Thursdays...


----------



## VapeSnow

Ian said:


> Super, thanks. VapeSnow has suggested them. My only problem is, is that I need to Vape with this unit tomorrow, and collections from Vapourmountain is only Tuesdays and Thursdays...


Buddy then it has to be VapeMob.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ian said:


> Super, thanks. VapeSnow has suggested them. My only problem is, is that I need to Vape with this unit tomorrow, and collections from Vapourmountain is only Tuesdays and Thursdays...


 
I'm sure some Capetonian will suggest an alternative vendor that may have the Nautilus in stock... but don't just buy any juice because there is a lot of kak juices out there!


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeSnow said:


> Buddy then it has to be VapeMob.


 
They got stock! Kewl! You'll get great service from them too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip they do have stock of Nautilus's R499!


----------



## VapeSnow

VapeSnow said:


> Buddy then it has to be VapeMob.


http://vapemob.co.za/product/aspire-nautilus/ site for the Aspire. Ian try a bottle of lekker flavors. He's in monta vista. Around the corner from the office and he's prices is very awesome.


----------



## Ian

VapeSnow said:


> Buddy then it has to be VapeMob.


Agreed, the service there is fantastic and they know their stuff. I'll be waiting eagerly for them to open tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian

Hi guys, FINALLY, got my Aspire Nautilus for the Hana I got yesterday. Works like a charm. Thanks to the guys at VapeMob for all the assistance and info.

Just a question though, I see the charging port on the Hana is the same as a Blackberry charger. Is it ok the use my Iphone wall charger with my Blackberry charging cable to charge the unit?

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## VapeSnow

Ian said:


> Hi guys, FINALLY, got my Aspire Nautilus for the Hana I got yesterday. Works like a charm. Thanks to the guys at VapeMob for all the assistance and info.
> 
> Just a question though, I see the charging port on the Hana is the same as a Blackberry charger. Is it ok the use my Iphone wall charger with my Blackberry charging cable to charge the unit?
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon.


Jip it will work!!


----------



## Ian

So I'm not going to blow anything up? That would definitely make me shed a tear or two.
Still taking the day off in Hartenbosch?


----------



## VapeSnow

Ya buddy just heavy cold. U use to plug the hana into my blue ray player or tv usb. Any unit that you have with usb will charge the unit.


----------



## Ian

Lekker man, thanks.


----------



## VapeSnow

Ian if u have any questions about vaping problems or general questions. Go to General forum, ask Vape veteran.


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to all the new members, congrats on kicking the stinkie butts  have fun here on the forum with us and hope you will end up loving it here just as much as we do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian

Oooops. Thanks.


----------



## Silver

BooRad said:


> My most active devices include a patriot and quasar rda on a stringray. Then I also have a kayfun v2 sitting on an ooooooold vamo for those car trips. The rest of my repertoire has been pretty much cancelled out by these. Oh, a notable mention to my self build, locally sourced 50 watt pass through box mod aptly named...Betty.
> 
> Next up on the roster I have an IPV v2 with a magma incoming!
> 
> PS I don't think a perfect vape can be found, but we can try!


 
Welcome to the forum @BooRad


----------



## Silver

Oops @BooRad, the forum cut off the rest of my message 

Was going to say it sounds like you are well on your way to finding your perfect vape!
As long as you enjoy the journey, you are winning.

Hope you enjoy your stay on the forum - we have a wonderful and amazing place here!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

StingRay999 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Barend. Can I firstly say I wish I found this forum 3 days ago, as with many beginners I made a big mistake. I will start my story form the beginning (sorry if it is a bit boring).
> 
> I started smoking when I was only 14 years old and have been doing so for the last 13 years. Up to about 5 months ago a was a regular 30 a day smoker. Due to constant nagging from my family and friends and growing health concerns I have since then tried to quit but unfortunately I only managed to scale down to about 15 to 20 a day.
> 
> A friend showed me her ecig over the weekend and recommended that I tried it. It felt a lot like smoking "the real thing". She advised me that since she started vaping a year ago she has not touched a regular cigarette. Being the over enthusiast I am we sommer there and then went online and I manage to buy a eGo Style CE6 together with 12 x 20ml "Liqua" juices. Since then I managed to find this forum and started to read up. Unfortunately I found my first mistake to that the "Liqua" juices I will be getting are fake (as I understand they don't come in 20ml, thus a clear indicator). Second mistake being that the CE6 might not be the best way to start with. Unfortunately I cant cancel my order as it is already on its way and it is kind of one of those you buy it you keep it deals.
> 
> I will be receiving everything tomorrow, but to be honest, after reading up on the possible health risks of using a non trusted e juice I would rather not fire it up with the juices included. I am rather going to buy some proper juice from one of the retailers spoken of throughout the forum and then give it a go.
> 
> My end goal would be to completely quit smoking, but if at first I can manage to only vape I think it would be a major improvement.
> 
> Anyhooo that is my story, hope to have a lot more constructive discussions with everyone on here.[/Q
> 
> Awesome bro, congrats and welcome to the forum. My experience is a lot like yours and this forum (even though i dont comment as much lol ) has been a great help on the knowledge aspect of vaping for me.
> Stay awesome


----------



## Morne

Hi all
New here, but been vaping for 2 years already. My collection of devices and mods are growing... Yeah!!

Hoping to get some great advise and product info here!

Cheers!


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Morne, and congrats on your 2 year vaping !!!


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> Hi all
> New here, but been vaping for 2 years already. My collection of devices and mods are growing... Yeah!!
> 
> Hoping to get some great advise and product info here!
> 
> Cheers!


Most welcome. Looking forward to your inputs here. Happy vaping.


----------



## Noddy

Hi. Another newbie here. Been without the stinkies for 2 months now. Man, am I glad I dropped those stuff.
But now I have a new addiction.
Been using evods till now. Next step is a Kangertech Protank mini 2 and VV battery, probably a vision spinner 2.

Been lurking on the forum for a while already. Great info on here. Thanks to everyone.

BTW, where can I get a snicker doodle juice locally?


----------



## Andre

Noddy said:


> Hi. Another newbie here. Been without the stinkies for 2 months now. Man, am I glad I dropped those stuff.
> But now I have a new addiction.
> Been using evods till now. Next step is a Kangertech Protank mini 2 and VV battery, probably a vision spinner 2.
> 
> Been lurking on the forum for a while already. Great info on here. Thanks to everyone.
> 
> BTW, where can I get a snicker doodle juice locally?


Most welcome. Congrats on the 2 months, great achievement. Have never seen snicker doodle locally. Nicoticket does an awesome one and they do friendly shipping - http://www.nicoticket.com/the-doodle/. Happy vaping.


----------



## Laubscher12

Hi there

I am new to the vaping scene and looking forward to buy my first mech mod ! I had a ego ce5 which was nice ... But i want something that makes huge clouds ! Any help will be appreciated!! Happy vape life ..?


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Laubscher12, you came to the right place for information. All I can say for huge clouds you need a MOD and dripper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @Laubscher12 - may I suggest you phone up any of the retailers listed on this forum and they will gladly advise you.


----------



## Silver

Laubscher12 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am new to the vaping scene and looking forward to buy my first mech mod ! I had a ego ce5 which was nice ... But i want something that makes huge clouds ! Any help will be appreciated!! Happy vape life ..?


 
Welcome @Laubscher12 
Wishing you all the best on your vaping journey
Enjoy the forum - I am sure you will find it a great place to be!

As for your question on big clouds, sorry, can't advise you first hand. I am not a cloud chaser, but there are several "Olympic cloud chasers" on this forum. I am sure you will come across them soon and you can get all the advice from them.

If its just clouds you are after, I believe the trick is to have
- high power (ie build a low resistance coil on your mech)
- have an atomiser that has big airholes so you have maximum airflow
- to make it even better, use a juice that has high VG content

Personally, I am more into flavour and throat hit.

Check out the video on the following thread for some clouds being blown at our last JHB Vape Meet
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-meet-promo-video.3011/

All the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Laubscher12

Thank u @johan , @annemarievdh . I have phoned a few retailers and I now what to look for !! The thing is i have a budget and buy new parts an vaporizers is going to work out to expensive for me ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Laubscher12 said:


> Thank u @johan , @annemarievdh . I have phoned a few retailers and I now what to look for !! The thing is i have a budget and buy new parts an vaporizers is going to work out to expensive for me ..


 
The other option is watch the classified section - bargains do come up.


----------



## Laubscher12

Thank you !! Will keep my eyes open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all the newbies on the forum, congrats on kicking the stinkies' buts 
Have fun, vape strong and rock hard


----------



## ashTZA

Hi Im Ashley,
from Bonnie Brook (Northern Suburbs / Cape Town).
A software dev by trade.

Been lurking these forums for about a month now, figured its about time I say hi.

Now let me just say; I wish I knew about this site ages ago. Its a great resource and I've found a wealth of information here reading the communities posts. Thanks a lot to all of you.

I had been a pack a day smoker for about 14yrs.
I tried a twisp mini about 3yrs back that ended up in the bottom drawer once the novelty wore off after a few weeks, and It never helped to cut down on analogues ; It just didn't do it for me. the carto's never gave a satisfactory throat hit, and dripping with it become a messy pain.
That and the batteries sadly packed up after a month.

come a month ago I read an article on IOL about vaping, and the image showed a dood toking what appeared to have a small tank on it and blowing out a sizable cloud. Which peaked my interest; Since Its been a cold wet winter and I hate going outside all the time for a smoke I thought perhaps technology has improved since I last tried. So I found myself at a twisp kiosk again & got myself a clearo pair.

Its such a difference, I was enjoying it so much I found I had no need for analogues (which I've been off since). So I got my mom a set the next day as well. Unfortunately I only found this site after. Had I known there were even better devices & juices out there... actually no, maybe its best I didn't; I probably would have blown the grocery budget... well payday today so... I might still make good on that.

Anyway thanks for the great community and resource.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeTownZA

Welcome and congrats on being off the analogues @ashTZA.

A lot of us started out on Twisp, It's an evolution you will go through to find the best device for your preferences. I'll be reviewing a few started kits soon which may help you on your next purchase so look out for that. 

Keep us updated on your progress and feel free to ask away if you have any questions!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeTownZA

Laubscher12 said:


> Thank u @johan , @annemarievdh . I have phoned a few retailers and I now what to look for !! The thing is i have a budget and buy new parts an vaporizers is going to work out to expensive for me ..


Welcome to the Forum.

If you're looking for big clouds it's a combination of a lot of things. You'd want to look into rebuilding and getting yourself an RDA (Rebuildable Dripping Atomiser). You're going to want one with a good airflow, possibly adjustable and able to get the air flowing right by your coils. You need a low ohm coil build and a battery that can handle the resistance of your battery. Please ensure you read the battery safety guides in the forum. You're also going to want to get a very high VG mix juice. A few vendors will be able to custom mix this for you or you could purchase BP grade VG and mix it yourself. 

PM me if you need a more in depth explanation and hope this helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Hi @ashTZA, welcome to the forum. It was nice to read your intro. Or should I say re-intro to vaping. I was a 2 pack a day smoker for over 20 years. And fortunately one of my mates came to visit with his new "ego" e-cig. I remember taking a drag and thinking to myself. "Wow, this could work for me". And it did, the following day I acquired my own little starter kit, and I only had two analogs that day. By the second day I left my smokes at home for the first time in my life, and I never looked back. I still have the last opened pack of Winston's right next to me here. But I haven't had another one since then. And I figure if someone like me can do it this easily, then anyone can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

ashTZA said:


> Hi Im Ashley,
> from Bonnie Brook/Kraaifontain (Cape Town).
> A software dev by trade.
> 
> Been lurking these forums for about a month now, figured its about time I say hi.
> 
> Now let me just say; I wish I knew about this site ages ago. Its a great resource and I've found a wealth of information here reading the communities posts. Thanks a lot to all of you.
> 
> I had been a pack a day smoker for about 14yrs.
> I tried a twisp mini about 3yrs back that ended up in the bottom drawer once the novelty wore off after a few weeks, and It never helped to cut down on analogues ; It just didn't do it for me. the carto's never gave a satisfactory throat hit, and dripping with it become a messy pain.
> That and the batteries sadly packed up after a month.
> 
> come a month ago I read an article on IOL about vaping, and the image showed a dood toking what appeared to have a small tank on it and blowing out a sizable cloud. Which peaked my interest; Since Its been a cold wet winter and I hate going outside all the time for a smoke I thought perhaps technology has improved since I last tried. So I found myself at a twisp kiosk again & got myself a clearo pair.
> 
> Its such a difference, I was enjoying it so much I found I had no need for analogues (which I've been off since). So I got my mom a set the next day as well. Unfortunately I only found this site after. Had I known there were even better devices & juices out there... actually no, maybe its best I didn't; I probably would have blown the grocery budget... well payday today so... I might still make good on that.
> 
> Anyway thanks for the great community and resource.



Welcome @ashTZA 
Congrats on switching to vaping. You are doing a great thing
And welcome to the forum. We have a great place!

I aso started on Twisp and although it has some shortcomings it got me off stinkies, so I still have a soft spot for my Twisp devices. Although their juices are good, they are really expensive, at least when i was buying them. 

When you decide what your next upgrade is feel free to mention it and ask for opinions. You are bound to get some good advice from the members here. 

Enjoy your vaping journey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shebee

Hi everyone,
I've been stalking you guys for a week now and thought I'd come out the shadows and say hi. 

My smoking journey has been an emotional one. I realized this morning that I'd smoked for longer than I hadn't in my life, that's a pretty scary thought. I started with the cool kids when I was 14, and managed to eventually stop successfully when I found out I'd accidentally fallen pregnant at 18. For just over a year I thought I'd won the battle, until the day my daughter died at 8months old, from pneumonia. It's been 11 years since then and although I wasn't a heavy smoker, a pack would last me just under 3 days, I was convinced I would never be able to quit. Last week Friday I bought a Twisp on a whim when I was reminded I turn 30 next month. 30 seems like a good enough age to quit the cigarettes, I thought.

From what I gather on all of your posts, "Twisp" seems to be a swear word here, but I needed to tell you that I am unbelievably surprised at how my lifestyle has changed in just 7 days.

For starters, I haven't picked up another cigarette. I haven't even wanted to. I am LOVING that my hair doesn't stink and I love that I can exhale the vapor and immediately lean over to give my husband a kiss without fear of him pulling away like he so often did after a smoke break. 

Not having to go out into the Joburg winter at night to have that last smoke before bed is MUCKING AFAZING! Instead I get to benefit from my human hot water bottle while vaping in the comfort of my own bed. I love that I don't have to find the infernal effing lighter every two hours from the abyss that is my handbag. I love that I don't need to freak out that I've run out of my addiction when I get down to my last 4 smokes in the box. I love that I can flop around with different flavours whenever the mood strikes. I love that my clothes still smell like stasoft at the end of the day and that my car actually smells like the expensive freaking air refreshers promise it should smell like. I love that when I hug people I don't need to immediately apologise for having had a smoke break. I love not being the pariah in our social circles in being the only smoker. I LOVE NOT HAVING TO DEAL WITH DIRTY, SMELLY, ASHTRAYS! (Yes, indeed, caps were necessary there).

I am a converted vaper queen and I'm proud of it.

But first, I need some questions / statement answered if you don't mind:

1. In using a twisp, where are the best and most recommended suppliers to buy the vape liquids? I'm in Fourways and my Clicks is very limited in their selection. And also, R200 for a 20ml? GTFO & EADAD.

2. How long should my coil really last? For realsies and without the marketing BS I've seen everywhere online please.

3. What's the best solution to keeping the stupid twisp upright? Are there lanyards or something? I mean really, what an epic fail on the twisp manufacturers part in their design flaw. WHO IN THE WORLD MANAGES TO NOT KNOCK IT OVER?! Have you *seen* what chaos lies in a woman's handbag? How is it meant to stay upright, without falling over, anywhere?

4. Surely I am not the only a-hole* who has accidentally opened the coil thingie instead of the top doodah and had all the juice spill over my BRAND NEW WHITE BLOUSE (!!!)

*Can I say asshole here? We're all adults right? Or is that frowned upon? Should I be ashamed? *hangs head, just in case*

Ok, I think that's about enough from me. Happy Friday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome! That is a very tragic story sorry to hear that! Good luck with your journey it is a fun one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

shebee said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been stalking you guys for a week now and thought I'd come out the shadows and say hi.
> 
> My smoking journey has been an emotional one. I realized this morning that I'd smoked for longer than I hadn't in my life, that's a pretty scary thought. I started with the cool kids when I was 14, and managed to eventually stop successfully when I found out I'd accidentally fallen pregnant at 18. For just over a year I thought I'd won the battle, until the day my daughter died at 8months old, from pneumonia. It's been 11 years since then and although I wasn't a heavy smoker, a pack would last me just under 3 days, I was convinced I would never be able to quit. Last week Friday I bought a Twisp on a whim when I was reminded I turn 30 next month. 30 seems like a good enough age to quit the cigarettes, I thought.
> 
> From what I gather on all of your posts, "Twisp" seems to be a swear word here, but I needed to tell you that I am unbelievably surprised at how my lifestyle has changed in just 7 days.
> 
> For starters, I haven't picked up another cigarette. I haven't even wanted to. I am LOVING that my hair doesn't stink and I love that I can exhale the vapor and immediately lean over to give my husband a kiss without fear of him pulling away like he so often did after a smoke break.
> 
> Not having to go out into the Joburg winter at night to have that last smoke before bed is MUCKING AFAZING! Instead I get to benefit from my human hot water bottle while vaping in the comfort of my own bed. I love that I don't have to find the infernal effing lighter every two hours from the abyss that is my handbag. I love that I don't need to freak out that I've run out of my addiction when I get down to my last 4 smokes in the box. I love that I can flop around with different flavours whenever the mood strikes. I love that my clothes still smell like stasoft at the end of the day and that my car actually smells like the expensive freaking air refreshers promise it should smell like. I love that when I hug people I don't need to immediately apologise for having had a smoke break. I love not being the pariah in our social circles in being the only smoker. I LOVE NOT HAVING TO DEAL WITH DIRTY, SMELLY, ASHTRAYS! (Yes, indeed, caps were necessary there).
> 
> I am a converted vaper queen and I'm proud of it.
> 
> But first, I need some questions / statement answered if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. In using a twisp, where are the best and most recommended suppliers to buy the vape liquids? I'm in Fourways and my Clicks is very limited in their selection. And also, R200 for a 20ml? GTFO & EADAD.
> 
> 2. How long should my coil really last? For realsies and without the marketing BS I've seen everywhere online please.
> 
> 3. What's the best solution to keeping the stupid twisp upright? Are there lanyards or something? I mean really, what an epic fail on the twisp manufacturers part in their design flaw. WHO IN THE WORLD MANAGES TO NOT KNOCK IT OVER?! Have you *seen* what chaos lies in a woman's handbag? How is it meant to stay upright, without falling over, anywhere?
> 
> 4. Surely I am not the only a-hole* who has accidentally opened the coil thingie instead of the top doodah and had all the juice spill over my BRAND NEW WHITE BLOUSE (!!!)
> 
> *Can I say asshole here? We're all adults right? Or is that frowned upon? Should I be ashamed? *hangs head, just in case*
> 
> Ok, I think that's about enough from me. Happy Friday!


Great introduction, thank you. I do and did not use twisps so cannot really answer your questions. But will try. Here is a great review on twisp that could also be helpful: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/twisp-review-clearo-and-liquid.1584/

_1. In using a twisp, where are the best and most recommended suppliers to buy the vape liquids? I'm in Fourways and my Clicks is very limited in their selection. And also, R200 for a 20ml? GTFO & EADAD. _*www.vapeking.co.za is in Fourways and have a very good selection of juices for you to try.*
_2. How long should my coil really last? For realsies and without the marketing BS I've seen everywhere online please._ *No idea, maybe twisp users or ex-user can be of help.*
_3. What's the best solution to keeping the stupid twisp upright? Are there lanyards or something? I mean really, what an epic fail on the twisp manufacturers part in their design flaw. WHO IN THE WORLD MANAGES TO NOT KNOCK IT OVER?! Have you *seen* what chaos lies in a woman's handbag? How is it meant to stay upright, without falling over, anywhere?_ *You could get one of these suction type thingies to keep it upright. And yes you do get lanyards for that. Think I saw some on the vapeking site. If not, try some or our other registered retailers.*
_4. Surely I am not the only a-hole* who has accidentally opened the coil thingie instead of the top doodah and had all the juice spill over my BRAND NEW WHITE BLOUSE (!!!)_ *No, for sure you are not.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shebee

Excellent info, thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Hi @shebee ! Glad you saw the light with twist. I personally don't think there's anything wrong with Twisp. It got you of the smokes right? Also, Twisp does an awesome job with marketing.
Very sorry to hear about your loss. That is terrible!
You can say asshole.
I think @Silver will be around to give you the Twisp rundown.
Have a great stay here and enjoy the forum.
A great bunch of nutters here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shebee

Excellent info, thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ashTZA

Hi and welcome, Im also a new around here.

Im using a twisp as well which I'm enjoying. But in relation to your questions:

1) I've found in my experiance so far: twisp juices seem to taste best in the twisp; others not so much and vice versa: I have some cheapy Evod & T2 atomisers I picked up somewhere else which work better with other juices but not with the twisp ones. Maybe cause I like pure VG blends.

2) In a month I haven't had the twisp ones go dead on me yet, but in the tank I use the most, I've been changing it after every week cause by then it starts getting a bit of a burned taste, again probably cause I like the thick vg juice.

3) I got one of these: http://www.vapeking.co.za/accessories/ego-lanyard-with-pouch.html
(except I got mine from a local supplier near me).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke187

Wassup all

I'm new here and a noob at vaping. I was introduced to it 2 weeks ago on another forum and I must say "Hi, My name is Smoke187 and I am addicted to vaping" lol. On a serious note I started vaping to try and quite smoking cigarettes and so far it has been working quite well for me,its been 2 weeks today that I havent lit up a normal cigarette.
Any how, I will be reading and following as much as I can here 

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Howzit @Smoke187, I'm glad you found this place. Wish you all the best on your journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kent90

Hi all,

My name is Kent, I'm 24 and from Joburg.

I bought a Twisp from a coworker about two months ago and overall I'm loving it.

I still smoke cigs, struggling to let go of the significant cigs like the ones first thing in the morning, last thing at night and after a meal. Hopefully I'll ditch them altogether soon.

I'm doing a bit of tasting, flavour-wise. So far I've tried Hangsen products:

Red energy
Watermelon
Peach


I definitely need some guidance on what's delicious.


So here was my little intro, I'm looking forward to chatting to a bunch of members and taking my vamping journey in the right direction

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke187

Kent90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Kent, I'm 24 and from Joburg.
> 
> I bought a Twisp from a coworker about two months ago and overall I'm loving it.
> 
> I still smoke cigs, struggling to let go of the significant cigs like the ones first thing in the morning, last thing at night and after a meal. Hopefully I'll ditch them altogether soon.
> 
> I'm doing a bit of tasting, flavour-wise. So far I've tried Hangsen products:
> 
> Red energy
> Watermelon
> Peach
> 
> 
> I definitely need some guidance on what's delicious.
> 
> 
> So here was my little intro, I'm looking forward to chatting to a bunch of members and taking my vamping journey in the right direction


 
Hello and welcome

From my personal experience, so far I have been enjoying Vape King juices and have really taken a liking to Vanilla Cream and VK4
If you are battling to get off stinkies, my suggestion is to try a mild tobacco flavour, like a 12mg tobacco. I tried the 18mg and almost had a heart attack, its like smoking raw tobacco...lol VK4 is a nice sweet caramel tobacco flavour which helped me transition away from the normal tobacco flavour, since I'm not much of a fruity person, but am really waiting to try more of the dessert vapes  I was lucky to stop smoking cigarettes from the moment I started vaping (30/day for the past 16 years)

Good luck to you and I hope you manage to kick the habit soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kent90

Smoke187 said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> From my personal experience, so far I have been enjoying Vape King juices and have really taken a liking to Vanilla Cream and VK4
> If you are battling to get off stinkies, my suggestion is to try a mild tobacco flavour, like a 12mg tobacco. I tried the 18mg and almost had a heart attack, its like smoking raw tobacco...lol VK4 is a nice sweet caramel tobacco flavour which helped me transition away from the normal tobacco flavour, since I'm not much of a fruity person, but am really waiting to try more of the dessert vapes  I was lucky to stop smoking cigarettes from the moment I started vaping (30/day for the past 16 years)
> 
> Good luck to you and I hope you manage to kick the habit soon.



Thanks @Smoke187 I'll definitely try the vanilla cream, it sounds great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

shebee said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been stalking you guys for a week now and thought I'd come out the shadows and say hi.
> 
> My smoking journey has been an emotional one. I realized this morning that I'd smoked for longer than I hadn't in my life, that's a pretty scary thought. I started with the cool kids when I was 14, and managed to eventually stop successfully when I found out I'd accidentally fallen pregnant at 18. For just over a year I thought I'd won the battle, until the day my daughter died at 8months old, from pneumonia. It's been 11 years since then and although I wasn't a heavy smoker, a pack would last me just under 3 days, I was convinced I would never be able to quit. Last week Friday I bought a Twisp on a whim when I was reminded I turn 30 next month. 30 seems like a good enough age to quit the cigarettes, I thought.
> 
> From what I gather on all of your posts, "Twisp" seems to be a swear word here, but I needed to tell you that I am unbelievably surprised at how my lifestyle has changed in just 7 days.
> 
> For starters, I haven't picked up another cigarette. I haven't even wanted to. I am LOVING that my hair doesn't stink and I love that I can exhale the vapor and immediately lean over to give my husband a kiss without fear of him pulling away like he so often did after a smoke break.
> 
> Not having to go out into the Joburg winter at night to have that last smoke before bed is MUCKING AFAZING! Instead I get to benefit from my human hot water bottle while vaping in the comfort of my own bed. I love that I don't have to find the infernal effing lighter every two hours from the abyss that is my handbag. I love that I don't need to freak out that I've run out of my addiction when I get down to my last 4 smokes in the box. I love that I can flop around with different flavours whenever the mood strikes. I love that my clothes still smell like stasoft at the end of the day and that my car actually smells like the expensive freaking air refreshers promise it should smell like. I love that when I hug people I don't need to immediately apologise for having had a smoke break. I love not being the pariah in our social circles in being the only smoker. I LOVE NOT HAVING TO DEAL WITH DIRTY, SMELLY, ASHTRAYS! (Yes, indeed, caps were necessary there).
> 
> I am a converted vaper queen and I'm proud of it.
> 
> But first, I need some questions / statement answered if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. In using a twisp, where are the best and most recommended suppliers to buy the vape liquids? I'm in Fourways and my Clicks is very limited in their selection. And also, R200 for a 20ml? GTFO & EADAD.
> 
> 2. How long should my coil really last? For realsies and without the marketing BS I've seen everywhere online please.
> 
> 3. What's the best solution to keeping the stupid twisp upright? Are there lanyards or something? I mean really, what an epic fail on the twisp manufacturers part in their design flaw. WHO IN THE WORLD MANAGES TO NOT KNOCK IT OVER?! Have you *seen* what chaos lies in a woman's handbag? How is it meant to stay upright, without falling over, anywhere?
> 
> 4. Surely I am not the only a-hole* who has accidentally opened the coil thingie instead of the top doodah and had all the juice spill over my BRAND NEW WHITE BLOUSE (!!!)
> 
> *Can I say asshole here? We're all adults right? Or is that frowned upon? Should I be ashamed? *hangs head, just in case*
> 
> Ok, I think that's about enough from me. Happy Friday!


Welcome to the forum, always nice to see another bug around here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

and a very warm tropical welcome to everyone that's just joined up, awesome to see so many new faces

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Kent90

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Smoke187 Welcome to the forum buddy  I see you made the jump from SA Gamer!

Good to see you still going strong on the Titan Pro.

As @Silver would say, we have great place here 

The only one who wont love this place is your wallet 


Happy vaping bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

shebee said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been stalking you guys for a week now and thought I'd come out the shadows and say hi.
> 
> My smoking journey has been an emotional one. I realized this morning that I'd smoked for longer than I hadn't in my life, that's a pretty scary thought. I started with the cool kids when I was 14, and managed to eventually stop successfully when I found out I'd accidentally fallen pregnant at 18. For just over a year I thought I'd won the battle, until the day my daughter died at 8months old, from pneumonia. It's been 11 years since then and although I wasn't a heavy smoker, a pack would last me just under 3 days, I was convinced I would never be able to quit. Last week Friday I bought a Twisp on a whim when I was reminded I turn 30 next month. 30 seems like a good enough age to quit the cigarettes, I thought.
> 
> From what I gather on all of your posts, "Twisp" seems to be a swear word here, but I needed to tell you that I am unbelievably surprised at how my lifestyle has changed in just 7 days.
> 
> For starters, I haven't picked up another cigarette. I haven't even wanted to. I am LOVING that my hair doesn't stink and I love that I can exhale the vapor and immediately lean over to give my husband a kiss without fear of him pulling away like he so often did after a smoke break.
> 
> Not having to go out into the Joburg winter at night to have that last smoke before bed is MUCKING AFAZING! Instead I get to benefit from my human hot water bottle while vaping in the comfort of my own bed. I love that I don't have to find the infernal effing lighter every two hours from the abyss that is my handbag. I love that I don't need to freak out that I've run out of my addiction when I get down to my last 4 smokes in the box. I love that I can flop around with different flavours whenever the mood strikes. I love that my clothes still smell like stasoft at the end of the day and that my car actually smells like the expensive freaking air refreshers promise it should smell like. I love that when I hug people I don't need to immediately apologise for having had a smoke break. I love not being the pariah in our social circles in being the only smoker. I LOVE NOT HAVING TO DEAL WITH DIRTY, SMELLY, ASHTRAYS! (Yes, indeed, caps were necessary there).
> 
> I am a converted vaper queen and I'm proud of it.
> 
> But first, I need some questions / statement answered if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. In using a twisp, where are the best and most recommended suppliers to buy the vape liquids? I'm in Fourways and my Clicks is very limited in their selection. And also, R200 for a 20ml? GTFO & EADAD.
> 
> 2. How long should my coil really last? For realsies and without the marketing BS I've seen everywhere online please.
> 
> 3. What's the best solution to keeping the stupid twisp upright? Are there lanyards or something? I mean really, what an epic fail on the twisp manufacturers part in their design flaw. WHO IN THE WORLD MANAGES TO NOT KNOCK IT OVER?! Have you *seen* what chaos lies in a woman's handbag? How is it meant to stay upright, without falling over, anywhere?
> 
> 4. Surely I am not the only a-hole* who has accidentally opened the coil thingie instead of the top doodah and had all the juice spill over my BRAND NEW WHITE BLOUSE (!!!)
> 
> *Can I say asshole here? We're all adults right? Or is that frowned upon? Should I be ashamed? *hangs head, just in case*
> 
> Ok, I think that's about enough from me. Happy Friday!


 
Most welcome to the forum @shebee 
Thanks for sharing your story in detail. Sorry for your loss - but am so glad for you that you found vaping.

First, let's get something clear. Twisp is not a swear word at all. Many of us started on it, including myself. Twisp got me off stinkies and for that I will always be grateful. It is a good starting device and gives a decent vape but I agree with you, their liquids are very expensive. You can check out my review on Twisp I did a while back...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/twisp-review-clearo-and-liquid.1584/

Hope you enjoy the forum and your stay. We have a truly remarkable place here with an unbelievable group of super people.
As far as swearing goes, yes, I know we are all adults, but I'd suggest you rather keep it clean. Just looks better.

Onto your questions as you numbered them

1. Twisp liquids cost the same at all Twisp kiosks to my knowledge. (At least when I was buying them about 8 months ago). I think the Twisp kiosks are better stocked than the Clicks. Check their website for the malls they have kiosks in. I think they still run the special of 2 bottles for R320, so the price then reduces to R160 for 20ml, still pricey but not as bad.

2. As far as I recall, the coils would last me about 2 weeks or maybe 3 weeks. Of course, it depends how much you vape. I was vaping about a tankful per day per device. You can extend their life a bit if you clean them in running water and let them dry. Some people put them in a closed vodka jar for a few days, then rinse them after. That also helps to extend the life. 

3. At home I would rest them on something so its tilted upright. In my man bag I would put something below it to keep it upright, but would have to put some roller towel around it in case it leaked a bit, which it often did. There are many other devices which don't need to be kept upright, you could invest in one of those, but for now you will have to be careful with the Twisp.

4. You are not the only one. I did that a few times, especially when I was in a hurry. Juice all over the place. Ha ha. 

All the best with your vaping. Enjoy !!


----------



## Silver

Smoke187 said:


> Wassup all
> 
> I'm new here and a noob at vaping. I was introduced to it 2 weeks ago on another forum and I must say "Hi, My name is Smoke187 and I am addicted to vaping" lol. On a serious note I started vaping to try and quite smoking cigarettes and so far it has been working quite well for me,its been 2 weeks today that I havent lit up a normal cigarette.
> Any how, I will be reading and following as much as I can here
> 
> Cheers


 
Congrats @Smoke187 on moving to vaping - you are doing such a great thing!!
All the best and enjoy the forum - we have a great place here.


----------



## Silver

Kent90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Kent, I'm 24 and from Joburg.
> 
> I bought a Twisp from a coworker about two months ago and overall I'm loving it.
> 
> I still smoke cigs, struggling to let go of the significant cigs like the ones first thing in the morning, last thing at night and after a meal. Hopefully I'll ditch them altogether soon.
> 
> I'm doing a bit of tasting, flavour-wise. So far I've tried Hangsen products:
> 
> Red energy
> Watermelon
> Peach
> 
> 
> I definitely need some guidance on what's delicious.
> 
> 
> So here was my little intro, I'm looking forward to chatting to a bunch of members and taking my vamping journey in the right direction


 
Welcome @Kent90 - 
Congrats on getting into vaping - you are onto something really good!

Hope you enjoy the forum - we have a great place here indeed!

As for your transition off cigarettes, everyone has a different journey. Some people switch immediately, others take a few weeks. Some take months. Do it at your pace. 

What I will say is that it is easier if you have the right equipment and the right strength juice. 

All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187

Silver said:


> Congrats @Smoke187 on moving to vaping - you are doing such a great thing!!
> All the best and enjoy the forum - we have a great place here.


 
Awesome stuff, thanks for the welcome to an awesome forum. Now where do I leave my wallet 
I am seriously enjoying the vapes, but I think its time for me to upgrade my kit, currently have the Titan pro, with an ego-twist VV but I am looking into a new kit.
Currently looking at the evic, but from afew reviews, it aint looking too good...lol
I think its best if I start a new thread to get the kit hunting a good start


----------



## rogue zombie

Hey hey all. 
Just saying hello and joining so I can leech info and tips 

Been vaping for 5 weeks. Love it and converted all the smokers in my office already. I suppose they probably thought if it could work for me, a heavy smoker, then it can work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey hey all.
> Just saying hello and joining so I can leech info and tips
> 
> Been vaping for 5 weeks. Love it and converted all the smokers in my office already. I suppose they probably thought if it could work for me, a heavy smoker, then it can work.


Most welcome. Leech all you like and shout if you have questions. Way to go with the converting. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

A warm welcome to all the new members, enjoy all the interesting reading  congrats to everyone kicking the stinkies 
Vape strong and rock hard!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Smoke187 said:


> Awesome stuff, thanks for the welcome to an awesome forum. Now where do I leave my wallet
> I am seriously enjoying the vapes, but I think its time for me to upgrade my kit, currently have the Titan pro, with an ego-twist VV but I am looking into a new kit.
> Currently looking at the evic, but from afew reviews, it aint looking too good...lol
> I think its best if I start a new thread to get the kit hunting a good start



Hi @Smoke187
Way to go, yes the wallet will take a hit when the upgrade bug bites 
Lots of choices and routes to go. Rebuildables, commercial tanks, mech mods, regulated mods. All depends on your style of vaping and what type of vape you like. Or if you into cloud blowing.
Once youve decided on some options for gear, feel free to post a new thread in the Newbies section and others can comment. The more specific you are, generally the more useful the feedback.

All the best

Ps - what may help you is to go to a retailer that has some different setups for you to try. 
Also to come to the next vape meet, which helps to get an idea of different equipment in action


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey hey all.
> Just saying hello and joining so I can leech info and tips
> 
> Been vaping for 5 weeks. Love it and converted all the smokers in my office already. I suppose they probably thought if it could work for me, a heavy smoker, then it can work.




Welcome @r0gue z0mbie 
Congrats on the 5 weeks. Great achievement. 
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

shebee said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been stalking you guys for a week now and thought I'd come out the shadows and say hi.
> 
> My smoking journey has been an emotional one. I realized this morning that I'd smoked for longer than I hadn't in my life, that's a pretty scary thought. I started with the cool kids when I was 14, and managed to eventually stop successfully when I found out I'd accidentally fallen pregnant at 18. For just over a year I thought I'd won the battle, until the day my daughter died at 8months old, from pneumonia. It's been 11 years since then and although I wasn't a heavy smoker, a pack would last me just under 3 days, I was convinced I would never be able to quit. Last week Friday I bought a Twisp on a whim when I was reminded I turn 30 next month. 30 seems like a good enough age to quit the cigarettes, I thought.
> 
> From what I gather on all of your posts, "Twisp" seems to be a swear word here, but I needed to tell you that I am unbelievably surprised at how my lifestyle has changed in just 7 days.
> 
> For starters, I haven't picked up another cigarette. I haven't even wanted to. I am LOVING that my hair doesn't stink and I love that I can exhale the vapor and immediately lean over to give my husband a kiss without fear of him pulling away like he so often did after a smoke break.
> 
> Not having to go out into the Joburg winter at night to have that last smoke before bed is MUCKING AFAZING! Instead I get to benefit from my human hot water bottle while vaping in the comfort of my own bed. I love that I don't have to find the infernal effing lighter every two hours from the abyss that is my handbag. I love that I don't need to freak out that I've run out of my addiction when I get down to my last 4 smokes in the box. I love that I can flop around with different flavours whenever the mood strikes. I love that my clothes still smell like stasoft at the end of the day and that my car actually smells like the expensive freaking air refreshers promise it should smell like. I love that when I hug people I don't need to immediately apologise for having had a smoke break. I love not being the pariah in our social circles in being the only smoker. I LOVE NOT HAVING TO DEAL WITH DIRTY, SMELLY, ASHTRAYS! (Yes, indeed, caps were necessary there).
> 
> I am a converted vaper queen and I'm proud of it.
> 
> But first, I need some questions / statement answered if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. In using a twisp, where are the best and most recommended suppliers to buy the vape liquids? I'm in Fourways and my Clicks is very limited in their selection. And also, R200 for a 20ml? GTFO & EADAD.
> 
> 2. How long should my coil really last? For realsies and without the marketing BS I've seen everywhere online please.
> 
> 3. What's the best solution to keeping the stupid twisp upright? Are there lanyards or something? I mean really, what an epic fail on the twisp manufacturers part in their design flaw. WHO IN THE WORLD MANAGES TO NOT KNOCK IT OVER?! Have you *seen* what chaos lies in a woman's handbag? How is it meant to stay upright, without falling over, anywhere?
> 
> 4. Surely I am not the only a-hole* who has accidentally opened the coil thingie instead of the top doodah and had all the juice spill over my BRAND NEW WHITE BLOUSE (!!!)
> 
> *Can I say asshole here? We're all adults right? Or is that frowned upon? Should I be ashamed? *hangs head, just in case*
> 
> Ok, I think that's about enough from me. Happy Friday!



I haven't got any pro Twisp answers. Never used one.

However, I do think their liquids are way too expensive. And I don't know how customizable the Twisps are. With other solutions you can use a bigger atomizer, longer-lasting batteries etc. I could be wrong, but I don't think Twisp is customizable.

But I think, like others say, Twisp is a marketed brand, and that's really good for vaping as a whole. 

But really, look at the cheaper brands with juice. There's no need to keep paying R200. Clicks and Twisp need to work out how to get the pricing right.

P.s Keep vaping, it's what the cool (clever) kids are doing now. 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Hi all

I am trying to kick the stinkies, but did not have a great vaping experience thus far - ELeaf iKit with Liqua juices. Firstly the taste doesn't seem as good as the twisp's and secondly still have a craving even with 18mg liquid. In the current setup, I cough more from vaping than plain old smoking, which seems wrong.

Any advice on a good starter kit and also a supplier in the Fourways / Magaliessig / Lonehill Area that I can contact?

Thanks


----------



## Andre

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am trying to kick the stinkies, but did not have a great vaping experience thus far - ELeaf iKit with Liqua juices. Firstly the taste doesn't seem as good as the twisp's and secondly still have a craving even with 18mg liquid. In the current setup, I cough more from vaping than plain old smoking, which seems wrong.
> 
> Any advice on a good starter kit and also a supplier in the Fourways / Magaliessig / Lonehill Area that I can contact?
> 
> Thanks


Most welcome to the forum. Best for you would be to go and visit Vapeking to test some gear and juices and get good and sound advice. They are in Fourways (www.vapeking.co.za). Please keep us up do date and all the best with your journey.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am trying to kick the stinkies, but did not have a great vaping experience thus far - ELeaf iKit with Liqua juices. Firstly the taste doesn't seem as good as the twisp's and secondly still have a craving even with 18mg liquid. In the current setup, I cough more from vaping than plain old smoking, which seems wrong.
> 
> Any advice on a good starter kit and also a supplier in the Fourways / Magaliessig / Lonehill Area that I can contact?
> 
> Thanks


 
Welcome @BlakMAgICIAN 
Congrats on your efforts. It can be quite challenging for some people to find the right device and liquids. Just keep on trying. Twisp juices on Twisp devices do taste good - quite smooth I found. Just not enough throat hit for me.

As for the coughing, could be many things. Probably the juice that is irritating you a bit. Sometimes it goes away after a few days otherwise you need to try other juices. 

I agree with @Andre, VapeKing is in Fourways and you can try different setups and different juice flavours to see if you like them before you buy. 

All the best and enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> Welcome @BlakMAgICIAN
> Congrats on your efforts. It can be quite challenging for some people to find the right device and liquids. Just keep on trying. Twisp juices on Twisp devices do taste good - quite smooth I found. Just not enough throat hit for me.
> 
> As for the coughing, could be many things. Probably the juice that is irritating you a bit. Sometimes it goes away after a few days otherwise you need to try other juices.
> 
> I agree with @Andre, VapeKing is in Fourways and you can try different setups and different juice flavours to see if you like them before you buy.
> 
> All the best and enjoy the forum.


 
We're actually in all those areas mentioned  Lol We're in Magaliessig @BlakMAgICIAN


----------



## VapeTownZA

Hey everybody. Just wanted to use my 100th post to introduce you to the new VapeTownZA site...

www.vapetownza.com

Will only be growing and improving from here and have a few reviews on the way!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Very cool site!
Will def bookmark it. Been looking for a good local review site. The Bowden's review sold me on a bottle.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeTownZA

@r0gue z0mbie Thanks man. Going to be doing Queenside and Grandmaster soon as well as a couple of devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stunning site!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightfearz

NICE!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkDBN

Howdy all,

I have been analog free for 7 week now, and have not missed the stench and lack of taste one bit 

Looking forward to meeting everyone on the forum. Hoping to come through for the vape meet in KZN on the 16th of Aug.

M

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## annemarievdh

MarkDBN said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> I have been analog free for 7 week now, and have not missed the stench and lack of taste one bit
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone on the forum. Hoping to come through for the vape meet in KZN on the 16th of Aug.
> 
> M


 
Welcoem to the forum @MarkDBN, and congrats on kiking the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @MarkDBN and well done on being 7 weeks stinkie free 
what setup are you running?


----------



## MarkDBN

Metal Liz said:


> welcome to the forum @MarkDBN and well done on being 7 weeks stinkie free
> what setup are you running?


 
At the moment I have a Vision Spinner II running a Protank3 Mini for the first 7 weeks. Just got my Aerotank Mini yesterday, and am AMAZED at the airflow. Very happy vaper at the mo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

MarkDBN said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> I have been analog free for 7 week now, and have not missed the stench and lack of taste one bit
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone on the forum. Hoping to come through for the vape meet in KZN on the 16th of Aug.
> 
> M


Most welcome. Congrats on the 7 weeks, you have done the mountain - all flat from now on. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

MarkDBN said:


> At the moment I have a Vision Spinner II running a Protank3 Mini for the first 7 weeks. Just got my Aerotank Mini yesterday, and am AMAZED at the airflow. Very happy vaper at the mo


Welcome.. nice to see someone from my neck of the woods. See you at the Vape Meet.


----------



## Guzda

Hi people, 
Started vaping just over a week ago and loving it. Still pushing a few analogs a day but have cut down drastically. My setup is simple - I'm using the itaste mvp 2.0 with the iclear30 duel coil. 

Guzda

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Guzda said:


> Hi people,
> Started vaping just over a week ago and loving it. Still pushing a few analogs a day but have cut down drastically. My setup is simple - I'm using the itaste mvp 2.0 with the iclear30 duel coil.
> 
> Guzda


 
Welcome to the forum @Guzda, enjoy and vape on with the awsome MVP!!!


----------



## MarkDBN

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Congrats on the 7 weeks, you have done the mountain - all flat from now on. Happy vaping.



Thanks


----------



## ET

welcome all the new peoples. to the new retailer on the block, please contact one of the admins
@Alex , @devdev or @Gizmo to become one of our listed retailers, and remember you are only allowed to punt your site/products in your own forum when you have one. had to remove a post and edit some others, sorry about that but the rules are the rules

ah bugger oops was a review site not a retailer, ok went and fixed the posts back again, sorry for any confusion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moetch

Hi I am Kobus (moetch), I live in Richards Bay and have just started vaping...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

Welcome @MarkDBN , @Guzda and @Moetch


----------



## Moetch

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Been off this thread for a while. Welcome to all the noobs! You're in the right place!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

A warm welcome to @Guzda and @Moetch, hope you love it here as much as we do, fire away if you have any questions  amazing people with loads of knowledge to share


----------



## Silver

MarkDBN said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> I have been analog free for 7 week now, and have not missed the stench and lack of taste one bit
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone on the forum. Hoping to come through for the vape meet in KZN on the 16th of Aug.
> 
> M



Welcome @MarkDBN 
Ccongrau on the switch!
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Guzda said:


> Hi people,
> Started vaping just over a week ago and loving it. Still pushing a few analogs a day but have cut down drastically. My setup is simple - I'm using the itaste mvp 2.0 with the iclear30 duel coil.
> 
> Guzda



Welcome @Guzda and congrats on the vaping and cutting down on analogs
MVP is a marvellous device 
Enjoy the forum. We have a super place


----------



## Silver

Moetch said:


> Hi I am Kobus (moetch), I live in Richards Bay and have just started vaping...



Welcome @Moetch 
Well done on starting vaping. 
Being in Richards Bay has an advantage, you are close to a top class premium juice retailer SubOhmVapor run by @RevnLucky7 on this forum 
All the best with your journey and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Haven't done this for a while so -
Welcome to all the new members.

If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Hi, I have just decided to switch from smoking to vaping because of cost, health and the stigma attached. It was a surprise to find a local forum to be able to research the subject. Thanks for the resource

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PeterHarris

Raslin said:


> Hi, I have just decided to switch from smoking to vaping because of cost, health and the stigma attached. It was a surprise to find a local forum to be able to research the subject. Thanks for the resource


@Raslin 

most welcome to the forum, you will find a mountain of inforamtion on this forum and an abundance of friendly vapers offering their advise and hep along the way. Vaping is definitly more healthier than smoking, but once the vape bug bites, i would not say its less expensive 
but dont let that scare you - i also switched as it appeared to be less expensive - and in the start it was, but then i discovered a whole new world of vaping and im not sorry 

if you want to save some money go have a look at the classified section - there is always a good deal to pick up - as some diehard vapers always needs the latest and greatest gear and then sell their well looked after equipment for next to nothing  happy hunting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Raslin said:


> Hi, I have just decided to switch from smoking to vaping because of cost, health and the stigma attached. It was a surprise to find a local forum to be able to research the subject. Thanks for the resource


Most welcome. All the best with your journey. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Nightfearz

Raslin said:


> Hi, I have just decided to switch from smoking to vaping because of cost, health and the stigma attached. It was a surprise to find a local forum to be able to research the subject. Thanks for the resource


Welcome, and hope you find everything here that you are looking for. Enjoy the journey as it unfolds. it is great here.


----------



## MarzAttakz

Greetings my fellow vappies! My name is Marschant, it's a mouthful I know.

I've been a smoker for approx. 15 years now, disgusting habit we've all been exposed too. My favourite poison used to be Marlboro Reds, about two boxes per day, not much good that's done for my health, but smoking in certain forms is my only vice thankfully.

I took the techno plunge about three months ago after moving back to Cape Town and deciding not to smoke in the house. The stench of ashtray was something I've wanted to leave behind for ages and I felt it was a good opportunity to try and ditch the stinkies.

In true noob style, my wife and I walked into the Mall and headed for the Twisp Kiosk.

"_Hmmm Vanilla, ohhhh nice Caffe Latte, oh em gee Polar Mint!_" - yeah it was truly an epic moment despite the shock of nearly choking on my first hit.

Time has passed and the faithful Twisp is now in the firm grasp of my wife's left hand. Good luck trying to remove it! In fact she should be a Vambassador, ever seen three woman in a cat fight over a Twisp? I have.

She recently went away for a week and took the Twisp with her. I thought I'd cope BUT ~ there's always one ~ after two evenings of smoking in front of my PC I nearly lost it. So I bit the bullet, spat out some twak and got in touch with the good folks over at Vapour Mountain (always wondered why not Mountain Vapours?) ...

Lo and behold I'm weilding a Protank III Mini with a Vision Spinner II black edition. I love it, it rocks so hard. My wife and her sisters say it looks surgical but who cares? At least they're not fighting over it.

In closing I'll confess - I double-clutch, meaning I still smoke the stinkies, just wish the idiots passing laws wouldn't classify us as smokers. And to any employers out there, think about this:

* how much time and productivity would I save if I allowed my employees to vape in front of their desks?*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

MarzAttakz said:


> Greetings my fellow vappies! My name is Marschant, it's a mouthful I know.
> 
> I've been a smoker for approx. 15 years now, disgusting habit we've all been exposed too. My favourite poison used to be Marlboro Reds, about two boxes per day, not much good that's done for my health, but smoking in certain forms is my only vice thankfully.
> 
> I took the techno plunge about three months ago after moving back to Cape Town and deciding not to smoke in the house. The stench of ashtray was something I've wanted to leave behind for ages and I felt it was a good opportunity to try and ditch the stinkies.
> 
> In true noob style, my wife and I walked into the Mall and headed for the Twisp Kiosk.
> 
> "_Hmmm Vanilla, ohhhh nice Caffe Latte, oh em gee Polar Mint!_" - yeah it was truly an epic moment despite the shock of nearly choking on my first hit.
> 
> Time has passed and the faithful Twisp is now in the firm grasp of my wife's left hand. Good luck trying to remove it! In fact she should be a Vambassador, every seen three woman in a cat fight over a Twisp? I have.
> 
> She recently went away for a week and took the Twisp with her. I thought I'd cope BUT ~ there's always one ~ after two evenings of smoking in front of my PC I nearly lost it. So I bit the bullet, spat out some twak and got in touch with the good folks over at Vapour Mountain (always wondered why not Mountain Vapours?) ...
> 
> Lo and behold I'm weilding a Protank III Mini with a Vision Spinner II black edition. I love it, it rocks so hard. My wife and her sisters say it looks surgical but who cares? At least they're not fighting over it.
> 
> In closing I'll confess - I double-clutch, meaning I still smoke the stinkies, just wish the idiots passing laws wouldn't classify us as smokers. And to any employers out there, think about this:
> 
> * how much time and productivity would I save if I allowed my employees to vape in front of their desks?*


Great story. Most welcome to the forum. Take your time at your pace, vaping shall overcome the stinkies. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SemRumo

Hi im Eduardo, started vaping 5 months ago, im from Angola.

Since then i got a nice collection of mods and attys.

I hope i can help and be a part of this community.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

All new members that joined in the past 2 weeks, a WARM:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

SemRumo said:


> Hi im Eduardo, started vaping 5 months ago, im from Angola.
> 
> Since then i got a nice collection of mods and attys.
> 
> I hope i can help and be a part of this community.


Ah, great to have someone from another African country. Most welcome. Congrats on the 5 months, way to go. Happy vaping.


----------



## johan

SemRumo said:


> Hi im Eduardo, started vaping 5 months ago, im from Angola.
> 
> Since then i got a nice collection of mods and attys.
> 
> I hope i can help and be a part of this community.


 
Boa tarde Eduardo, bem-vindo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SemRumo

Obrigado

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Bujakashaa @SemRumo . Sorry, best I can do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

SemRumo said:


> Obrigado


 
muito bem-vindos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Welcome all+

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Rob Fisher

A very warm welcome to all the new members!


----------



## annemarievdh

I've been s bit buzzy the last few days. Missed some new members. 

WELCOME ALL NEW MEBERS, enjoy the forum and vape on!!


----------



## Grayz

Hey all my names Graham from JHB. I been vaping for about 4 months now started on Twisp worked well to get me off the stinkies for abit, although I fell off the bandwagon a couple of times due to no coils or running out of juices etc.. infact im having a stinky as we speak haha only because my protank mini is gurgling atm... but its only until my Reo arrives and its STRICTLY VAPING from there on out !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grayz said:


> Hey all my names Graham from JHB. I been vaping for about 4 months now started on Twisp worked well to get me off the stinkies for abit, although I fell off the bandwagon a couple of times due to no coils or running out of juices etc.. infact im having a stinky as we speak haha only because my protank mini is gurgling atm... but its only until my Reo arrives and its STRICTLY VAPING from there on out !!!!!!!


 
And here is your next addition to the REO Family @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grayz said:


> Hey all my names Graham from JHB. I been vaping for about 4 months now started on Twisp worked well to get me off the stinkies for abit, although I fell off the bandwagon a couple of times due to no coils or running out of juices etc.. infact im having a stinky as we speak haha only because my protank mini is gurgling atm... but its only until my Reo arrives and its STRICTLY VAPING from there on out !!!!!!!


 
@Grayz I love your style... Twisp direct to a REO! No cocking around!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all the new members and @Grayz looking forward to seeing you in Reoville

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grayz

hahahaha thanks @robfisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Grayz said:


> Hey all my names Graham from JHB. I been vaping for about 4 months now started on Twisp worked well to get me off the stinkies for abit, although I fell off the bandwagon a couple of times due to no coils or running out of juices etc.. infact im having a stinky as we speak haha only because my protank mini is gurgling atm... but its only until my Reo arrives and its STRICTLY VAPING from there on out !!!!!!!


Most welcome to the forum, and looking forward to welcome you to Reoville - a very prudent decision imo. Happy vaping.


----------



## Grayz

So excited to join Reoville had a few toots of frenilla in @Yiannaki Reo and I was sold.. so yeah thanks @Rob Fisher and @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Grayz said:


> Hey all my names Graham from JHB. I been vaping for about 4 months now started on Twisp worked well to get me off the stinkies for abit, although I fell off the bandwagon a couple of times due to no coils or running out of juices etc.. infact im having a stinky as we speak haha only because my protank mini is gurgling atm... but its only until my Reo arrives and its STRICTLY VAPING from there on out !!!!!!!


Welcome to the forum @Grayz

We have a great place here! Thanks for finally joining after you've heard me talk about it so much 

And for those who don't know, I am actually one of Grahams converts. It was his twisp and words that got me off stinkies and onto my first twisp.

But It was my reo that convinced him to order a new LP Reo

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Welcome to the forum @Grayz
> 
> We have a great place here! Thanks for finally joining after you've heard me talk about it so much
> 
> And for those who don't know, I am actually one of Grahams converts. It was his twisp and words that got me off stinkies and onto my first twisp.
> 
> But It was my reo that convinced him to order a new LP Reo


Awesome work Reonaut....you have saved him a lot of money in the longer run.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Awesome work Reonaut....you have saved him a lot of money in the longer run.


Now to sell him on a second, two weeks after he's recieved his first

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Now to sell him on a second, two weeks after he's recieved his first


Not to worry, the first one will do that. @Silver of course ordered 3 at the first shot - that is beyond clever.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grayz

hahahaha a 2nd will definitely cripple my budget lol buuuut give it a month or 2 and I will probably be on the bandwagon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Not to worry, the first one will do that. @Silver of course ordered 3 at the first shot - that is beyond clever.


True story!

I have first hand experience with that 

@Silver how did you know buying 3 from the get go was the smartest decision ever????


----------



## hands

hey there all.i am new to the forum and vaping.i have been of the smokes for 6 weeks now and have not missed it since i started vaping.i do not know why i started vaping because i have never seen anyone vape.must have been a random youtube video or something and can only say that i am so glad i did. i smoked cigarets,hookah and was on the pipe when i quite. which i new about this sooner.being a smoker for 20 years takes its toll but i am amazed at the recovery i have made so far.i started with a evod starter kit and for now i am just buying juices to try them all.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex

So nice to read all the new stories, and most welcome to this place all of you new guys. 'Vaping is the future" - to quote Rip Trippers... and the future is most definitely now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcom @hands


----------



## Yiannaki

hands said:


> hey there all.i am new to the forum and vaping.i have been of the smokes for 6 weeks now and have not missed it since i started vaping.i do not know why i started vaping because i have never seen anyone vape.must have been a random youtube video or something and can only say that i am so glad i did. i smoked cigarets,hookah and was on the pipe when i quite. which i new about this sooner.being a smoker for 20 years takes its toll but i am amazed at the recovery i have made so far.i started with a evod starter kit and for now i am just buying juices to try them all.



Welcome bud 

Congratulations on kicking the habit! 

After 20 years of smoking, 6 weeks is a massive accomplishment!!

If you're after local juices we have a ton of great local certified retailers here with a super tasty arsenal of juices to cater for all palettes.

Enjoy the journey, it's never ending.

Vape strong

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

MarzAttakz said:


> Greetings my fellow vappies! My name is Marschant, it's a mouthful I know.
> 
> I've been a smoker for approx. 15 years now, disgusting habit we've all been exposed too. My favourite poison used to be Marlboro Reds, about two boxes per day, not much good that's done for my health, but smoking in certain forms is my only vice thankfully.
> 
> I took the techno plunge about three months ago after moving back to Cape Town and deciding not to smoke in the house. The stench of ashtray was something I've wanted to leave behind for ages and I felt it was a good opportunity to try and ditch the stinkies.
> 
> In true noob style, my wife and I walked into the Mall and headed for the Twisp Kiosk.
> 
> "_Hmmm Vanilla, ohhhh nice Caffe Latte, oh em gee Polar Mint!_" - yeah it was truly an epic moment despite the shock of nearly choking on my first hit.
> 
> Time has passed and the faithful Twisp is now in the firm grasp of my wife's left hand. Good luck trying to remove it! In fact she should be a Vambassador, ever seen three woman in a cat fight over a Twisp? I have.
> 
> She recently went away for a week and took the Twisp with her. I thought I'd cope BUT ~ there's always one ~ after two evenings of smoking in front of my PC I nearly lost it. So I bit the bullet, spat out some twak and got in touch with the good folks over at Vapour Mountain (always wondered why not Mountain Vapours?) ...
> 
> Lo and behold I'm weilding a Protank III Mini with a Vision Spinner II black edition. I love it, it rocks so hard. My wife and her sisters say it looks surgical but who cares? At least they're not fighting over it.
> 
> In closing I'll confess - I double-clutch, meaning I still smoke the stinkies, just wish the idiots passing laws wouldn't classify us as smokers. And to any employers out there, think about this:
> 
> * how much time and productivity would I save if I allowed my employees to vape in front of their desks?*


 
Welcome to the forum @MarzAttakz 
Agreed, smoking is terrible and vaping is much, much better.
Congrats on the PT/Spinner and Vapour Mountain combo. That is a winning formula indeed! 
I like your comment about improving productivity by allowing staff to vape at their desks. 

Hope you enjoy the forum. We have a special place here.
All the best for you and your wife's vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SemRumo said:


> Hi im Eduardo, started vaping 5 months ago, im from Angola.
> 
> Since then i got a nice collection of mods and attys.
> 
> I hope i can help and be a part of this community.


 
Welcome @SemRumo 
Sounds like you are well on your way and already vaping up a storm.

It's lovely to see members joining from other countries. 
As a matter of interest, how is the vaping scene in Angola? 

Enjoy the forum. We have a special place here


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @hands! Congrats on being 6 weeks stinkie free and well done on a great starter kit, the mighty little evod rules

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Grayz said:


> Hey all my names Graham from JHB. I been vaping for about 4 months now started on Twisp worked well to get me off the stinkies for abit, although I fell off the bandwagon a couple of times due to no coils or running out of juices etc.. infact im having a stinky as we speak haha only because my protank mini is gurgling atm... but its only until my Reo arrives and its STRICTLY VAPING from there on out !!!!!!!


 
Welcome @Grayz
Don't worry about falling off the bandwagon a few times. Its not how hard you fall, but how high you bounce back. 
Good choice on the REO. I am sure it's going to give you loads of vaping pleasure!

Enjoy the forum. Tell us about the REO when it arrives

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> True story!
> 
> I have first hand experience with that
> 
> @Silver how did you know buying 3 from the get go was the smartest decision ever????


 
LOL, thanks @Yiannaki, good question - allow me to explain

I really have @Andre to thank for guiding me. The first step was for me to know if the REO would give me the kind of vape I like. Lots of flavour and lots of throat hit. I also had the opportunity of testing out @TylerD's REO. Because I had gone through lots of other equipment beforehand (from Twisp to Kayfun) I knew this would give me the vape I wanted. It is difficult to know unless you have something to compare it with.

I need at least 2 flavours running simultaneously that's why I needed 2 REO Grands as my workhorses. Also, I have said a number of times that having 2 of everything is a must in vaping - in case something breaks badly or if a coil snaps while I'm out and about. Or even if my battery gets flat because I didn't plan correctly. Sometimes I am in a hurry and these things can happen.

I included the Mini just because I wanted it as my main portable. I checked with TylerD's mini and it fits perfectly in my man bag. 

For me it was great. I love my REOs and they work superbly for my vaping style.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

hands said:


> hey there all.i am new to the forum and vaping.i have been of the smokes for 6 weeks now and have not missed it since i started vaping.i do not know why i started vaping because i have never seen anyone vape.must have been a random youtube video or something and can only say that i am so glad i did. i smoked cigarets,hookah and was on the pipe when i quite. which i new about this sooner.being a smoker for 20 years takes its toll but i am amazed at the recovery i have made so far.i started with a evod starter kit and for now i am just buying juices to try them all.


 
Welcome @hands 
Congrats on your vaping and on the benefits you are finding.
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here!


----------



## Yiannaki

@Silver Now it makes perfect sense why you did it!

Throat hit and flavor aside, for me the Reo is simply a winner because of its engineering simplicity. I was so sick of filling tanks, having to deal with gurgles as well as replacing coils (especially in the twisp - seeing as that required me to have an empty tank to do so or lose whatever juice was in at the time)

The reo is a simple, yet as complicated as I want it to be. If im too busy I'll leave my setup as is, and it will get me through the day hassle free. If i feel like fiddling, I can build a new coil, or simply dry burn, rewick and im good to go.

After the first reo I've learnt that i too need to two flavors running at the same time as well as something even more portable. Hence the mini on order

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> @Silver Now it makes perfect sense why you did it!
> 
> Throat hit and flavor aside, for me the Reo is simply a winner because of its engineering simplicity. I was so sick of filling tanks, having to deal with gurgles as well as replacing coils (especially in the twisp - seeing as that required me to have an empty tank to do so or lose whatever juice was in at the time)
> 
> The reo is a simple, yet as complicated as I want it to be. If im too busy I'll leave my setup as is, and it will get me through the day hassle free. If i feel like fiddling, I can build a new coil, or simply dry burn, rewick and im good to go.
> 
> After the first reo I've learnt that i too need to two flavors running at the same time as well as something even more portable. Hence the mini on order


 
I hear you on the ease of usability and reliability. That goes without saying.

Smart move to order the Mini @Yiannaki. You're going to enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape-O Distributer

Hi guys, not sure if Im in the right forum but would like to introduce ourselves. Our company is called Vape-O. We are based in Durban and we are an authorised distributer of Dekang Silver Label liquids. Fully stocked. Red Cola, Menthol, Blueberry, Strawberry,Peach, Power Drink, Cherry, Tobacco, Banana. 6mg & 12mg strengths

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Vape-O. You are at the right place! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Nightfearz

Welcome Vape-o, enjoy your stay. awesome place to interact with potential Clients.


----------



## Vape-O Distributer

Thanks buddy, really appreciate the welcome!


----------



## Grayz

Silver said:


> Welcome @Grayz
> Don't worry about falling off the bandwagon a few times. Its not how hard you fall, but how high you bounce back.
> Good choice on the REO. I am sure it's going to give you loads of vaping pleasure!
> 
> Enjoy the forum. Tell us about the REO when it arrives


 

hey @Silver thanks, I'm def sure the REO is the one way i will stay off the stinks as i can't deal with all the admin involved in cleaning my tanks etc etc..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

@Grayz, @Vape-O Distributer and all the other new members I might have missed:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Hey there! I'm Tony, the founder of ZampleBox. I was invited to join this group by Dan to field some questions! Cheers!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tony said:


> Hey there! I'm Tony, the founder of ZampleBox. I was invited to join this group by Dan to field some questions! Cheers!


 
And a very warm welcome Tony!  Great to have you aboard!


----------



## Tony

Rob Fisher said:


> And a very warm welcome Tony!  Great to have you aboard!


Thank you!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tony said:


> Thank you!


 
There won't be much action tonight because it's 17 minutes passed pumpkin time and most normal humans are now asleep!


----------



## Tony

Rob Fisher said:


> There won't be much action tonight because it's 17 minutes passed pumpkin time and most normal humans are now asleep!


No problem! Cheers!


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Tony


----------



## Silver

Tony said:


> Hey there! I'm Tony, the founder of ZampleBox. I was invited to join this group by Dan to field some questions! Cheers!


 
Welcome @Tony - saw your post first in the ZampleBox thread.
Great to have you on our forum. Thanks @devdev , must have been you that invited Tony. Great stuff.
Enjoy popping in to our forum @Tony, we have a truly special place here!


----------



## Metal Liz

A warm welcome to the forum @Tony, it's great to see the growth of across the ocean vapers on our wonderful forum


----------



## Moetch

Thanks for the welcomes


----------



## DoC

Hi everyone
Doc here, just joined the forum. been vaping for about two months now, reason i started was to quit smoking and yipee 2moths cigarette free. look forward to getting to know everyone here and learning from more experienced vapours.
thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

DoC said:


> Hi everyone
> Doc here, just joined the forum. been vaping for about two months now, reason i started was to quit smoking and yipee 2moths cigarette free. look forward to getting to know everyone here and learning from more experienced vapours.
> thanks



Welcome @DoC 
We 'met' in your classifieds post. 

Wel done on the 2 months. 

Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC

thank you so much @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

DoC said:


> Hi everyone
> Doc here, just joined the forum. been vaping for about two months now, reason i started was to quit smoking and yipee 2moths cigarette free. look forward to getting to know everyone here and learning from more experienced vapours.
> thanks


Most welcome. Congrats on the 2 months, a huge achievement as only us ex-smokers can really know. Happy vaping.


----------



## DoC

Thanx alot brother


----------



## hands

welcome tony


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @DoC , And please feel free to give yourself an Avatar

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DoC

lol thanx Alex. 


Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## jtgrey

hi

my name is Jacques and i am addicted to vaping ........

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @jtgrey!! So are the rest of us  enjoy the forum. What setup/s are you vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

A warm welcome to you @jtgrey and all the new members I have missed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> hi
> 
> my name is Jacques and i am addicted to vaping ........


Most welcome. You are in the right institution. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Thanks 

@annemarievdh at the moment i am using an iTazte svd with a Magoo atty , twin coil at 1.1 Ohm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

jtgrey said:


> Thanks
> 
> @annemarievdh at the moment i am using an iTazte svd with a Magoo atty , twin coil at 1.1 Ohm



Nice setup !


----------



## jtgrey

annemarievdh said:


> Nice setup !


it works nice i love the magoo , pity it is so hard to find pre made R and NR wire for it . Going to buy a Kayfun to try a stainless steel wire setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Thought I was to old to vape , boy was i wrong !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

jtgrey said:


> it works nice i love the magoo , pity it is so hard to find pre made R and NR wire for it . Going to buy a Kayfun to try a stainless steel wire setup


 
You cant go wrong with the Kayfun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

jtgrey said:


> Thought I was to old to vape , boy was i wrong !


 
You can never be to old to vape


----------



## jtgrey

annemarievdh said:


> You cant go wrong with the Kayfun


Is the kayfun clone any good ?


----------



## annemarievdh

jtgrey said:


> Is the kayfun clone any good ?


 
If it was possible to steal my hubbies,  he would never get it back


----------



## jtgrey

annemarievdh said:


> If it was possible to steal my hubbies,  he would never get it back


haha , if only my wife wants to get rid of her Twisp !!!1 I have a complete brand new Svd and a Magoo still in their boxes but my wife say it is to big for her . lol to lady like i think lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

jtgrey said:


> hi
> 
> my name is Jacques and i am addicted to vaping ........


 
Welcome @jtgrey 
Enjoy the forum - it's addictive


----------



## jtgrey

Silver said:


> Welcome @jtgrey
> Enjoy the forum - it's addictive


Thanks silver


----------



## jtgrey

annemarievdh said:


> If it was possible to steal my hubbies,  he would never get it back


Do your shop in kempton park carry the Kayfun ?


----------



## annemarievdh

jtgrey said:


> haha , if only my wife wants to get rid of her Twisp !!!1 I have a complete brand new Svd and a Magoo still in their boxes but my wife say it is to big for her . lol to lady like i think lmao


 
She doesnt know what she's missing. I send you a pm for kemptons details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

Jacques welcome to the forum. i share your name and addiction to vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

hands said:


> Jacques welcome to the forum. i share your name and addiction to vaping.


Thanks @hands . I think you got the best name in the world .... but i might be high on mint vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> Thought I was to old to vape , boy was i wrong !


Lol, we should start a group for us golden and wise oldies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jtgrey

Andre said:


> Lol, we should start a group for us golden and wise oldies.


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all our new members


----------



## BumbleBee

So many new members 

Welcome everyone! 





ps. I'm not crazy, my mom had me tested!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Lol, we should start a group for us golden and wise oldies.


 
I'm in!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tweetie Pie

I love vaping I'm a new vaper, love the tast, no more bad smells of cig.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to a grate family @Tweetie Pie


----------



## Tweetie Pie

Vape is by far beter than cig.


----------



## Andre

Tweetie Pie said:


> I love vaping I'm a new vaper, love the tast, no more bad smells of cig.


Most welcome, we all love vaping - you are in the right place. Happy vaping. If you have a free minute, please add your location under your Personal Details (hover over your name top right).


----------



## Tweetie Pie

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome to a grate family @Tweetie Pie


Tanx.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Nah @Andre, @Rob Fisher I'm totally OFF TOPIC here:

Please, let's not act your age.
When we were children we absorbed information like a sponge. We laughed more. We explored the world in daring and unselfconscious ways. Remember playing dangerously without realizing it?

There are many reasons why we may have lost those child-like traits, ie: we went through difficult relationships, we had crappy jobs, responsibilities piled up, we got a mortgage, and we had kids.
This all leads to risk aversion.

But what would our lives look like if we carried some of those child-like traits into adulthood?
Learning would be easier.
We would laugh more.
Exploring the world like a child, we would find business opportunities, personal interests, and new relationships that we might have missed.

*As adults, we see the world through the narrative of our past. And we let it bind us and miss out BIG TIME.*

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## johan

Warm welcome @Tweetie Pie


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Nah @Andre, @Rob Fisher I'm totally OFF TOPIC here:
> 
> Please, let's not act your age.
> When we were children we absorbed information like a sponge. We laughed more. We explored the world in daring and unselfconscious ways. Remember playing dangerously without realizing it?
> 
> There are many reasons why we may have lost those child-like traits, ie: we went through difficult relationships, we had crappy jobs, responsibilities piled up, we got a mortgage, and we had kids.
> This all leads to risk aversion.
> 
> But what would our lives look like if we carried some of those child-like traits into adulthood?
> Learning would be easier.
> We would laugh more.
> Exploring the world like a child, we would find business opportunities, personal interests, and new relationships that we might have missed.
> 
> *As adults, we see the world through the narrative of our past. And we let it bind us and miss out BIG TIME.*



So true, but I must say, in some ways i'm still a child. And will never let it go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Tweetie Pie said:


> I love vaping I'm a new vaper, love the tast, no more bad smells of cig.


lol welcome. yes i also quit smoking and thought vapeing wouldn't work our cheaper, but the way i vape and al the nice goodies you get.....


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Nah @Andre, @Rob Fisher I'm totally OFF TOPIC here:
> 
> Please, let's not act your age.
> When we were children we absorbed information like a sponge. We laughed more. We explored the world in daring and unselfconscious ways. Remember playing dangerously without realizing it?
> 
> There are many reasons why we may have lost those child-like traits, ie: we went through difficult relationships, we had crappy jobs, responsibilities piled up, we got a mortgage, and we had kids.
> This all leads to risk aversion.
> 
> But what would our lives look like if we carried some of those child-like traits into adulthood?
> Learning would be easier.
> We would laugh more.
> Exploring the world like a child, we would find business opportunities, personal interests, and new relationships that we might have missed.
> 
> *As adults, we see the world through the narrative of our past. And we let it bind us and miss out BIG TIME.*


Nope, I am at the age where I tend to forget the past and yesterday.....so it is all GREAT FUN, a new adventure every day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Nah @Andre, @Rob Fisher I'm totally OFF TOPIC here:
> 
> Please, let's not act your age.
> When we were children we absorbed information like a sponge. We laughed more. We explored the world in daring and unselfconscious ways. Remember playing dangerously without realizing it?
> 
> There are many reasons why we may have lost those child-like traits, ie: we went through difficult relationships, we had crappy jobs, responsibilities piled up, we got a mortgage, and we had kids.
> This all leads to risk aversion.
> 
> But what would our lives look like if we carried some of those child-like traits into adulthood?
> Learning would be easier.
> We would laugh more.
> Exploring the world like a child, we would find business opportunities, personal interests, and new relationships that we might have missed.
> 
> *As adults, we see the world through the narrative of our past. And we let it bind us and miss out BIG TIME.*


 
100% Agree Ω @johan! I might be a Baalie and capable of joining a Baalie group but I'm really young at heart and still feel 21!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% Agree Ω @johan! I might be a Baalie and capable of joining a Baalie group but I'm really young at heart and still feel 21 and think the chicks see me as 21!


Fixed that for you.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tweetie Pie

jtgrey said:


> lol welcome. yes i also quit smoking and thought vapeing wouldn't work our cheaper, but the way i vape and al the nice goodies you get.....


No, so not cheaper, but great stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Andre said:


> Nope, I am at the age where I tend to forget the past and yesterday.....so it is all GREAT FUN, a new adventure every day.


the only thing that reminds me how old i am is the wife when me and the kids mess up the house

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Tweetie Pie and @jtgrey


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

I'm a bit late but that's ok. My name is Francois. Been off the lung sticks for 2months now thanks to a friend that introduced me to the Twisp. Nice little machine but I never knew of the awesome vape setups out there. I am slowly building my setup and would like to thank all of you for advice and awesome threads!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Well better late than never, welcome 2 @Angry Wolves


----------



## Alex

Howdy to you @2 Angry Wolves, could you please update your location in your user profile, it.s at the top right of this page.  And most welcome to the forum.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Location updated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Location updated.



Welcome 
Enjoy the forum and congrats on the 2 months Francois
Amazing how many of us started on Twisp


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

I think its like the gateway starter kit. and i mean its sold at CLicks so how can it not be trusted! LOL


----------



## Ar53n1c

Greetings all, Bryan here. 
Been vaping for about 6 months, got started on a Twisp when a mate decided it was time for him to stop the stinkies ( I had stopped about a year ago). about 3 months in I managed to break the Twisp so bought a Vape EVOD unit from VapeAfrica, also served me well until it took a roll off my desk .
I have since kept the EVOD batteries and bought a KangerTech T3S cleartomiser which is doing well but since finding this forum I have a new itch for a MOD, not thats its a bad thing 

Looking forward to spending more time on the forum learning all about the world of Vape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Ar53n1c said:


> Greetings all, Bryan here.
> Been vaping for about 6 months, got started on a Twisp when a mate decided it was time for him to stop the stinkies ( I had stopped about a year ago). about 3 months in I managed to break the Twisp so bought a Vape EVOD unit from VapeAfrica, also served me well until it took a roll off my desk .
> I have since kept the EVOD batteries and bought a KangerTech T3S cleartomiser which is doing well but since finding this forum I have a new itch for a MOD, not thats its a bad thing
> 
> Looking forward to spending more time on the forum learning all about the world of Vape.


Most welcome. Feel free to browse around. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Ar53n1c said:


> Greetings all, Bryan here.
> Been vaping for about 6 months, got started on a Twisp when a mate decided it was time for him to stop the stinkies ( I had stopped about a year ago). about 3 months in I managed to break the Twisp so bought a Vape EVOD unit from VapeAfrica, also served me well until it took a roll off my desk .
> I have since kept the EVOD batteries and bought a KangerTech T3S cleartomiser which is doing well but since finding this forum I have a new itch for a MOD, not thats its a bad thing
> 
> Looking forward to spending more time on the forum learning all about the world of Vape.


 
Welcome to the forum and like Andre said above, shout if you have any questions, this is a great community with a wealth of information to share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ar53n1c

Thanks for the welcome @Andre and @Metal Liz


----------



## annemarievdh

Ar53n1c said:


> Greetings all, Bryan here.
> Been vaping for about 6 months, got started on a Twisp when a mate decided it was time for him to stop the stinkies ( I had stopped about a year ago). about 3 months in I managed to break the Twisp so bought a Vape EVOD unit from VapeAfrica, also served me well until it took a roll off my desk .
> I have since kept the EVOD batteries and bought a KangerTech T3S cleartomiser which is doing well but since finding this forum I have a new itch for a MOD, not thats its a bad thing
> 
> Looking forward to spending more time on the forum learning all about the world of Vape.


 
Welcome to the forum @Ar53nic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ar53n1c

Thank you @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Ar53n1c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ar53n1c

Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ar53n1c said:


> Greetings all, Bryan here.
> Been vaping for about 6 months, got started on a Twisp when a mate decided it was time for him to stop the stinkies ( I had stopped about a year ago). about 3 months in I managed to break the Twisp so bought a Vape EVOD unit from VapeAfrica, also served me well until it took a roll off my desk .
> I have since kept the EVOD batteries and bought a KangerTech T3S cleartomiser which is doing well but since finding this forum I have a new itch for a MOD, not thats its a bad thing
> 
> Looking forward to spending more time on the forum learning all about the world of Vape.


 
Welcome @Ar53n1c 
Hope you will explain your username - quite cryptic 
Congrats on the vaping!
Enjoy the forum - we have a super place here.


----------



## Ar53n1c

Silver said:


> Welcome @Ar53n1c
> Hope you will explain your username - quite cryptic
> Congrats on the vaping!
> Enjoy the forum - we have a super place here.


 
Thanks @Silver hopefully alot more vaping to come!

The username came from a mate who got annoyed with me during a LAN gaming session - he said i was like Arsenic poisoning. 
Since then its sort of just stuck as a name I use on forums.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to our little corner of the interweb @Ar53n1c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ar53n1c

Thanks @BumbleBee


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum 2 Angry Wolves and Bryan. great job on giving up to stinkies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid

Hey everyone,

So glad I found this forum! I started my vaping journey after a lot of research with Twisp (just figured it easier to get and maintain until I moved up).

Have been off smokes for 5 months now, but am on the lookout for a nice solid build, so have been quietly scouring the forums 

Hopefully I get to grow my knowledge and get some really cool vape gear in the near future!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @jl10101 and well done on your 5 months!!! I am sure you will soon find your vaping nirvana here with us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

jl10101 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So glad I found this forum! I started my vaping journey after a lot of research with Twisp (just figured it easier to get and maintain until I moved up).
> 
> Have been off smokes for 5 months now, but am on the lookout for a nice solid build, so have been quietly scouring the forums
> 
> Hopefully I get to grow my knowledge and get some really cool vape gear in the near future!



Welcome to the forum @j10101.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

jl10101 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So glad I found this forum! I started my vaping journey after a lot of research with Twisp (just figured it easier to get and maintain until I moved up).
> 
> Have been off smokes for 5 months now, but am on the lookout for a nice solid build, so have been quietly scouring the forums
> 
> Hopefully I get to grow my knowledge and get some really cool vape gear in the near future!


Most welcome. Congrats on the 5 months - a huge achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

Welcome @jl10101 .... Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @jl10101

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lala

Woo hoo. 1 month stinky free. Can't believe I have not had one cig in a month, thanks to vaping. Must say a huge thanks to @Metal Liz for giving me info on getting new hardware  and to vapour mountain for their awesome service.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Lala said:


> Woo hoo. 1 month stinky free. Can't believe I have not had one cig in a month, thanks to vaping. Must say a huge thanks to @Metal Liz for giving me info on getting new hardware  and to vapour mountain for their awesome service.


Congrats 

and to you too @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Lala said:


> Woo hoo. 1 month stinky free. Can't believe I have not had one cig in a month, thanks to vaping. Must say a huge thanks to @Metal Liz for giving me info on getting new hardware  and to vapour mountain for their awesome service.



Congrats @Lala. Vaping is soooo amazing !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

jl10101 and Lala congrats on a huge achievement.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Lala said:


> Woo hoo. 1 month stinky free. Can't believe I have not had one cig in a month, thanks to vaping. Must say a huge thanks to @Metal Liz for giving me info on getting new hardware  and to vapour mountain for their awesome service.


Congrats, an awesome milestone. Happy vaping.


----------



## WhatSmoke

Hey there. Been vaping for 14 months now. Completely off analogues for 9 months. Looking to broaden my Vaping horizons with the help of this forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome and congrats with 9 months smoke free @WhatSmoke. Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @WhatSmoke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

welcome WhatSmoke and well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

welcome @WhatSmoke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

jl10101 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So glad I found this forum! I started my vaping journey after a lot of research with Twisp (just figured it easier to get and maintain until I moved up).
> 
> Have been off smokes for 5 months now, but am on the lookout for a nice solid build, so have been quietly scouring the forums
> 
> Hopefully I get to grow my knowledge and get some really cool vape gear in the near future!


 
Welcome @jl10101 
Congrats on the 5 months - that is great!
Enjoy the forum - we have a wonderful place here...
Vape on


----------



## Silver

Lala said:


> Woo hoo. 1 month stinky free. Can't believe I have not had one cig in a month, thanks to vaping. Must say a huge thanks to @Metal Liz for giving me info on getting new hardware  and to vapour mountain for their awesome service.


 
Welcome @Lala - congratulations on the 1 month milestone - that is a great achievement!
You are doing a great thing.
@Metal Liz is a hardcore vaper - so you won't go wrong following in her footsteps 
All the best and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

WhatSmoke said:


> Hey there. Been vaping for 14 months now. Completely off analogues for 9 months. Looking to broaden my Vaping horizons with the help of this forum.


 
Welcome @WhatSmoke 
14 months is a long time in vaping! Congrats
Enjoy the forum - you will find great knowledgeable folk here - don't be scared to ask questions.
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Welcome @WhatSmoke, @Lala, @jl10101 and to all the new forum members

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Lala said:


> Woo hoo. 1 month stinky free. Can't believe I have not had one cig in a month, thanks to vaping. Must say a huge thanks to @Metal Liz for giving me info on getting new hardware  and to vapour mountain for their awesome service.


It's only a pleasure Lala, glad you are happy and big congrats on your 1 month stinkie free


----------



## Metal Liz

WhatSmoke said:


> Hey there. Been vaping for 14 months now. Completely off analogues for 9 months. Looking to broaden my Vaping horizons with the help of this forum.


Wow that's quite an achievement  congrats!!! I'm sure you will find perfect vaping nirvana right here with us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie

Hi All.

I am Angie and I have been stinky free for 1 Week 2 Days and 12 Hours.
I really like Menthol Ice, smurfette, choc mint and vernons secret from @Oupa and @Just B. 

Thanks to @MarkDBN for introducing me to the vape world. @Rob Fisher thanks for the awesome advise on hardware and the juices.

PS next post is Vapemail

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee

Hi  Welcome to the forum @Angie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Angie said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I am Angie and I have been stinky free for 1 Week 2 Days and 12 Hours.
> I really like Menthol Ice, smurfette, choc mint and vernons secret from @Oupa and @ justb.
> 
> Thanks to @MarkDBN for introducing me to the vape world. @robfisher thanks for the awesome advise on hardware and the juices.
> 
> PS next post is Vapemail


Most welcome. You have been in good hands. Congrats on the 9½ days - great achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Angie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Angie said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I am Angie and I have been stinky free for 1 Week 2 Days and 12 Hours.
> I really like Menthol Ice, smurfette, choc mint and vernons secret from @Oupa and @ justb.
> 
> Thanks to @MarkDBN for introducing me to the vape world. @robfisher thanks for the awesome advise on hardware and the juices.
> 
> PS next post is Vapemail


Welcome to forum Angie  well done on your week and a half stinkie free  keep it up and enjoy your vaping journey! 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Angie said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I am Angie and I have been stinky free for 1 Week 2 Days and 12 Hours.
> I really like Menthol Ice, smurfette, choc mint and vernons secret from @Oupa and @ justb.
> 
> Thanks to @MarkDBN for introducing me to the vape world. @robfisher thanks for the awesome advise on hardware and the juices.
> 
> PS next post is Vapemail


 
Welcome @Angie 
Looks like you are well on your way 
Congrats
Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkDBN

Angie said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I am Angie and I have been stinky free for 1 Week 2 Days and 12 Hours.
> I really like Menthol Ice, smurfette, choc mint and vernons secret from @Oupa and @Just B.
> 
> Thanks to @MarkDBN for introducing me to the vape world. @Rob Fisher thanks for the awesome advise on hardware and the juices.
> 
> PS next post is Vapemail



All good. Stoked you still happy with the change

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Heckers

Hi Everyone 
I hail from sunny Durban, i am a smoker of 12 years and trying to kick the habit for good.
I have been trying vaping for about 4 years or so and i have even been able to convert others....yet i still struggle..
I seem to get too much harsh throat hit and almost no "lung hit" and struggle to get the satisfaction as with analogues, but i am determined to continue my quest to find something that works for me. If so many people enjoy it so much there must be something out there for me that will work. (I have just recently learned of the straight lung inhale which is helping with the "lung hit" )

I started with NJoy cigalites onto a 808, then tried a Leo, then an EVOD and Twisp.
Currently trying a Nautilus mini with a iTaste VV.
I have not tried too many juices and maybe that is where another problem lies, im yet to find a flavour that I really enjoy.
Tried Dekang, Liqua, Totally Wicked and Synfonya(which was the best of the bunch), just ordered a whole bunch of VM juices after reading all the praise around here.....the quest continues

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkDBN

Heckers said:


> Hi Everyone
> I hail from sunny Durban, i am a smoker of 12 years and trying to kick the habit for good.
> I have been trying vaping for about 4 years or so and i have even been able to convert others....yet i still struggle..
> I seem to get too much harsh throat hit and almost no "lung hit" and struggle to get the satisfaction as with analogues, but i am determined to continue my quest to find something that works for me. If so many people enjoy it so much there must be something out there for me that will work. (I have just recently learned of the straight lung inhale which is helping with the "lung hit" )
> 
> I started with NJoy cigalites onto a 808, then tried a Leo, then an EVOD and Twisp.
> Currently trying a Nautilus mini with a iTaste VV.
> I have not tried too many juices and maybe that is where another problem lies, im yet to find a flavour that I really enjoy.
> Tried Dekang, Liqua, Totally Wicked and Synfonya(which was the best of the bunch), just ordered a whole bunch of VM juices after reading all the praise around here.....the quest continues



I think a lot of people underestimate the importance of getting the right juice.

Not only the correct mg of Nic, but also the correct blend of PG/VG in a good quality juice.

Time to try our local providers. @Oupa from vapour mountain will def be able to help with some quality local juices. Might be worth experimenting with custom blends of PG(throat hit) and VG (clouds) to suit your needs.

Welcome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heckers

MarkDBN said:


> I think a lot of people underestimate the importance of getting the right juice.
> 
> Not only the correct mg of Nic, but also the correct blend of PG/VG in a good quality juice.
> 
> Time to try our local providers. @Oupa from vapour mountain will def be able to help with some quality local juices. Might be worth experimenting with custom blends of PG(throat hit) and VG (clouds) to suit your needs.
> 
> Welcome!


 
Thank you.
Yes, i have come to the same conclusion that it might be the juice and that is why i have ordered a whole bunch from VM.


----------



## MarkDBN

Heckers said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, i have come to the same conclusion that it might be the juice and that is why i have ordered a whole bunch from VM.



They are good. I enjoy their blueberry, but have to email in the order as it's not listed on the website, must still be perfecting it


----------



## jtgrey

@Angie. welkom hier...... welcome here 
hope you kick the stinkie bucket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Heckers said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, i have come to the same conclusion that it might be the juice and that is why i have ordered a whole bunch from VM.


What nic content are you vaping? I had to start at 36mg to get me off stinkies, which gives most around here the jitters. Now down to 18 mg, mostly thanks to the Reos.


----------



## Al3x

welcome @Angie and @Heckers enjoy the vaping journey and see you guys at the meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome @Angie! Great that the last smoker at work is now a convert! The business is now officially a smoke free zone for ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkDBN

Andre said:


> What nic content are you vaping? I had to start at 36mg to get me off stinkies, which gives most around here the jitters. Now down to 18 mg, mostly thanks to the Reos.



Same routine here. I started on a higher strength than my equivalent ciggi @ 12mg. After 3-4 weeks switched down to 9mg. 

Went straight to vaping with not a single analog since. Not even a single craving. Nicotine is powerful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkDBN

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome @Angie! Great that the last smoker at work is now a convert! The business is now officially a smoke free zone for ever!



@Angie If only we had a vape friendly office! Only upside is batts and juice last a bit longer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

Andre said:


> What nic content are you vaping? I had to start at 36mg to get me off stinkies, which gives most around here the jitters. Now down to 18 mg, mostly thanks to the Reos.


 
I have tried 9mg up to 24mg. The 24 totally kicked my butt, its way too strong for me. Even 18mg burns my throat too much.
Maybe its the PG, apparently some peoples throats get irritated by it?
BTW i smoke medium strength cigarettes.


----------



## MarkDBN

Heckers said:


> I have tried 9mg up to 24mg. The 24 totally kicked my butt, its way too strong for me. Even 18mg burns my throat too much.
> Maybe its the PG, apparently some peoples throats get irritated by it?


Could be the PG. What coils and voltage you running normally?

Have u got the vm juices yet?


----------



## Heckers

MarkDBN said:


> What coils and voltage you running normally?


 
I have a 1.8 ohm Nautilus mini, tried 3.3volts up to 5 volts on the iTaste VV.
Around 4 volts seems nicest to me so far, but its hard to tell as there isnt that much difference to me.


----------



## Gizmo

18mg is the most any smoker would need in my opnion. When I switched I started on 18mg and I used to easily smoke 2 boxes a day and yet I still found 18mg too strong for chain vaping which I liked to do. I even did this with smoking. I smoked Marlboro blue ice cigarettes. I quickly went down to 12mg and the dizziness etc went away. I think everyone is different when it comes to absorption of nicotine. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Heckers

MarkDBN said:


> Have u got the vm juices yet?


 
I believe the juices are 50/50?
I only ordered today so i expect to get them early next week.


----------



## Andre

Heckers said:


> I have tried 9mg up to 24mg. The 24 totally kicked my butt, its way too strong for me. Even 18mg burns my throat too much.
> Maybe its the PG, apparently some peoples throats get irritated by it?
> BTW i smoke medium strength cigarettes.


Thanks. I think you are on the winning path with the VM juices. They are all 50PG/50VG (except VM4 which is 60/40). Presume you got the 18 mg. You could get the 0 mg in corresponding juices to dilute if need be. Some great calculators to tell you exactly how much to add to get to a specified mg.


----------



## Heckers

Andre said:


> Thanks. I think you are on the winning path with the VM juices. They are all 50PG/50VG (except VM4 which is 60/40). Presume you got the 18 mg. You could get the 0 mg in corresponding juices to dilute if need be. Some great calculators to tell you exactly how much to add to get to a specified mg.


 
I ordered 9 and 12 mg, one 6mg for the menthol as that usually has added throat hit.
I usually smoke 9mg normal cigarettes and maybe 10 per work day...more on the weekend


----------



## Andre

Heckers said:


> I ordered 9 and 12 mg, one 6mg for the menthol as that usually has added throat hit.
> I usually smoke 9mg normal cigarettes and maybe 10 per work day...more on the weekend


All the best with your journey, keep us updated please. Highest VG juices (76 %) available locally I think is the Vape Craving range: http://www.subohmvapor.co.za/collections/vape-craving

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Heckers

Andre said:


> All the best with your journey, keep us updated please. Highest VG juices (76 %) available locally I think is the Vape Craving range: http://www.subohmvapor.co.za/collections/vape-craving


 
Thank you, their names do promise a lot. 
I will keep these in mind.


----------



## MarkDBN

Heckers said:


> Thank you, their names do promise a lot.
> I will keep these in mind.


+1 on the vapecraving juice. Tasted it for the first time a week ago. So many layers of flavour. And silky smooth.

Only prob with them is the chain vaping that results


----------



## Heckers

MarkDBN said:


> +1 on the vapecraving juice. Tasted it for the first time a week ago. So many layers of flavour. And silky smooth.
> 
> Only prob with them is the chain vaping that results


 
Rather chain vaping that smoking...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Heckers , those VM juices should do great in those strengths in your current setup. Quality juice makes a MASSIVE difference to the whole vaping experience


----------



## Oupa

Andre said:


> Thanks. I think you are on the winning path with the VM juices. They are all 50PG/50VG (except VM4 which is 60/40). Presume you got the 18 mg. You could get the 0 mg in corresponding juices to dilute if need be. Some great calculators to tell you exactly how much to add to get to a specified mg.



Thanks @Andre! Its the other way round though... the range is 60/40 with VM4 the exception at 50/50.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> Thanks @Andre! Its the other way round though... the range is 60/40 with VM4 the exception at 50/50.


Oops, sorry.


----------



## Morne

Welcome @Heckers and @Angie enjoy your stay!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie

> Welcome @Angie! Great that the last smoker at work is now a convert! The business is now officially a smoke free zone for ever!


 

 @Rob Fisher we still have 2 more smokers to convert.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Angie said:


> @Rob Fisher we still have 2 more smokers to convert.


 
Who are these stinky people?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Heckers said:


> Hi Everyone
> I hail from sunny Durban, i am a smoker of 12 years and trying to kick the habit for good.
> I have been trying vaping for about 4 years or so and i have even been able to convert others....yet i still struggle..
> I seem to get too much harsh throat hit and almost no "lung hit" and struggle to get the satisfaction as with analogues, but i am determined to continue my quest to find something that works for me. If so many people enjoy it so much there must be something out there for me that will work. (I have just recently learned of the straight lung inhale which is helping with the "lung hit" )
> 
> I started with NJoy cigalites onto a 808, then tried a Leo, then an EVOD and Twisp.
> Currently trying a Nautilus mini with a iTaste VV.
> I have not tried too many juices and maybe that is where another problem lies, im yet to find a flavour that I really enjoy.
> Tried Dekang, Liqua, Totally Wicked and Synfonya(which was the best of the bunch), just ordered a whole bunch of VM juices after reading all the praise around here.....the quest continues


 
Welcome to our neck of the woods  hope you're enjoying your stay here with us 

Wow 4 years of vaping and a whole lot of tried and tested devices, nice one!!!

I agree with the previous comments, it's time to try out some of the amazing juices available from the retailers on the forum, i'm sure you will soon find the IT juice that keeps you away from the stinkies, chin up, you're doing amazing!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome all noobies, sorry if I mised a couple. Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

welcome to all the new members

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Hey to all tje new members, ask ask ask

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

welcome Angie you are on your way on a exiting journey.
welcome heckers, with the help from the wonderful forum members i am sure there will be something out there that will keep you satisfied

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Heckers said:


> Hi Everyone
> I hail from sunny Durban, i am a smoker of 12 years and trying to kick the habit for good.
> I have been trying vaping for about 4 years or so and i have even been able to convert others....yet i still struggle..
> I seem to get too much harsh throat hit and almost no "lung hit" and struggle to get the satisfaction as with analogues, but i am determined to continue my quest to find something that works for me. If so many people enjoy it so much there must be something out there for me that will work. (I have just recently learned of the straight lung inhale which is helping with the "lung hit" )
> 
> I started with NJoy cigalites onto a 808, then tried a Leo, then an EVOD and Twisp.
> Currently trying a Nautilus mini with a iTaste VV.
> I have not tried too many juices and maybe that is where another problem lies, im yet to find a flavour that I really enjoy.
> Tried Dekang, Liqua, Totally Wicked and Synfonya(which was the best of the bunch), just ordered a whole bunch of VM juices after reading all the praise around here.....the quest continues


 
Welcome @Heckers - 
Don't worry - a lot of people struggle to find the right setup to quit stinkies. As long as you are trying and experimenting, I am sure you will get there. 
Finding the right juice is really important. Not just the nic content, but finding a flavour or two that you really love - is what can take a bit of time and patience... I am sure you will find one or two in the VM lineup that you like...

All the best and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SgtKilowog

Yada! I don't Wanna!!!

I don't want to introduce myself, i am perfectly Fine with staying in the shadow's thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

SgtKilowog said:


> Yada! I don't Wanna!!!
> 
> I don't want to introduce myself, i am perfectly Fine with staying in the shadow's thank you very much.


 
Well we can see you there in your shadow's

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

SgtKilowog said:


> Yada! I don't Wanna!!!
> 
> I don't want to introduce myself, i am perfectly Fine with staying in the shadow's thank you very much.


Hahaha come join us in the light 

Welcome to the forum 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Arthster

Good evening all

My name is Arthur and I am trying to be a full time Vapor. I am still considering myself a smoker as its only been 5 days, but going strong. been vaping on and off for about 4 or 5 years now. started on the "looks like a camel taste like burnt atty" stuff back in the day and moved on to better and better tech since. Currently vaping on ego-T with kangertech 2 (Day time vape) and then my night time vape comes from a Vamo V5 with Kangertech 3 and air flow valve.

During the day I am a software specialist but at night time I am a wannabe gamer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Arthster 

Well done on the 5 days, it is quite tough in the beginning but it gets easier, especially with all these crazy folks around for support

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welckme @Arthster. Enjoy the form


----------



## Silver

Arthster said:


> Good evening all
> 
> My name is Arthur and I am trying to be a full time Vapor. I am still considering myself a smoker as its only been 5 days, but going strong. been vaping on and off for about 4 or 5 years now. started on the "looks like a camel taste like burnt atty" stuff back in the day and moved on to better and better tech since. Currently vaping on ego-T with kangertech 2 (Day time vape) and then my night time vape comes from a Vamo V5 with Kangertech 3 and air flow valve.
> 
> During the day I am a software specialist but at night time I am a wannabe gamer



Welcome @Arthster
All the best for your vaping. And congrats on the 5 days full time. Keep it up
Evjoy the forum. We have a great place!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Welcome @Arthster 

5 Days is an achievement man. Don't let yourself think it's not. The number of days is not what counts. What counts is the decision to move away to stinkies and to start vaping.

I wish you all the best for your journey mate. You're in for one hell of a ride  

PS you have come to the right place, this forum will not only help you stay off the stinkies, it will transform you into a vaping junkie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Arthster and @SgtKilowog


----------



## rogue zombie

@Heckers have you tried the RY4 from anywhere or VY4 from Vape King?

I was a pretty heavy smoker, and RY4 is to me "mild cigar like" - so I feel fulfilled vaping it.

It's a strong or bold flavour, so I feel it gives a good punch, so to speak. I try sweet stuff, but always need to go back to RY4 for satisfaction. Now I mix it with a tiny bit of cherry or vanilla, but always make sure theRy4 is dominant for that punch.

Anyway, best of luck, and I'm sure when you find a vape solution that satisfies, you will find it easier. I had serious doubts that I'd be able to quit smokes, now I can't think of one. I think if I was out of juice, I would just not vape. And I'm only two months off the crap. So it's all about the solution.

And hello to all the new members  
Great forum here.


----------



## Heckers

Yeah i tried the RY4 from eciggies. Was 16mg and was a bit too heavy for me. It does sound like an appealing flavour.

And welcome to the new people....not sure how to do the whole @ thing. Is there an easy way?


----------



## rogue zombie

Heckers said:


> Yeah i tried the RY4 from eciggies. Was 16mg and was a bit too heavy for me. It does sound like an appealing flavour.
> 
> And welcome to the new people....not sure how to do the whole @ thing. Is there an easy way?



Agg dammit. Then I have nothing 

I also found it heavy, but with a touch of vanilla or cherry, it mellows out nice. Or even a bit of mint.

Vape King's VY4 is a bit milder and smoother, than the Hangsen RY4 I had before.


----------



## BumbleBee

Heckers said:


> ....not sure how to do the whole @ thing. Is there an easy way?


 Just type is like you see it, @Heckers once you get to the 3rd character after the @ symbol a list appears and you just pick a name, don't put a space after the @ though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Arthster said:


> Good evening all
> 
> My name is Arthur and I am trying to be a full time Vapor. I am still considering myself a smoker as its only been 5 days, but going strong. been vaping on and off for about 4 or 5 years now. started on the "looks like a camel taste like burnt atty" stuff back in the day and moved on to better and better tech since. Currently vaping on ego-T with kangertech 2 (Day time vape) and then my night time vape comes from a Vamo V5 with Kangertech 3 and air flow valve.
> 
> During the day I am a software specialist but at night time I am a wannabe gamer


 
welcome to the forum  

Congrats on the 5 days, that's a great achievement, especially after being in the vaping game for 4 to 5 years and keeping on keeping on 

You got some great gear there, sure it will be a breeze for you from here on out, have fun on your full time vaping journey!!


----------



## Heckers

Thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Hello all,

Carel here. I've been on the vape-train for just over a month now but still cheat with the occasional analogue/stinky.
At least my pack-a-day habit is down to mostly zero. The wife will be thrilled if I drop them altogether, and in fact, she'd be thrilled if I droppped vaping too. I think I might have some bad news for her 

I also started with the Twisp like most people around here. This is actually round #2 as I tried the NJoy e-ciggies a few years ago and hated it, so I'm quite surprised with all the good stuff that is available now.

Thanks to @Stroodlepuff and the gents at Vape King, I upgraded to an itaste mvp over the weekend and got me a Nautilus mini at the same time. Best decision I've made in years as the control makes for a great taste changer compared to the standard batteries.

I'll be lurking around here quite a bit, reading up on all the good stuff.
Thank goodness this forum supports Tapatalk, as it makes staying informed a breeze during my vape breaks.


Cheers & vape on !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Kuhlkatz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Carel here. I've been on the vape-train for just over a month now but still cheat with the occasional analogue/stinky.
> At least my pack-a-day habit is down to mostly zero. The wife will be thrilled if I drop them altogether, and in fact, she'd be thrilled if I droppped vaping too. I think I might have some bad news for her
> 
> I also started with the Twisp like most people around here. This is actually round #2 as I tried the NJoy e-ciggies a few years ago and hated it, so I'm quite surprised with all the good stuff that is available now.
> 
> Thanks to @Stroodlepuff and the gents at Vape King, I upgraded to an itaste mvp over the weekend and got me a Nautilus mini at the same time. Best decision I've made in years as the control makes for a great taste changer compared to the standard batteries.
> 
> I'll be lurking around here quite a bit, reading up on all the good stuff.
> Thank goodness this forum supports Tapatalk, as it makes staying informed a breeze during my vape breaks.
> 
> 
> Cheers & vape on !


Most welcome. Take your time, the stinkies will see themselves off. Happy vaping.


----------



## annemarievdh

Kuhlkatz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Carel here. I've been on the vape-train for just over a month now but still cheat with the occasional analogue/stinky.
> At least my pack-a-day habit is down to mostly zero. The wife will be thrilled if I drop them altogether, and in fact, she'd be thrilled if I droppped vaping too. I think I might have some bad news for her
> 
> I also started with the Twisp like most people around here. This is actually round #2 as I tried the NJoy e-ciggies a few years ago and hated it, so I'm quite surprised with all the good stuff that is available now.
> 
> Thanks to @Stroodlepuff and the gents at Vape King, I upgraded to an itaste mvp over the weekend and got me a Nautilus mini at the same time. Best decision I've made in years as the control makes for a great taste changer compared to the standard batteries.
> 
> I'll be lurking around here quite a bit, reading up on all the good stuff.
> Thank goodness this forum supports Tapatalk, as it makes staying informed a breeze during my vape breaks.
> 
> 
> Cheers & vape on !


 
Welcome to the forum, and to the MVP club .


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Kuhlkatz great so see you've got yourself sorted with some great gear, enjoy it


----------



## Metal Liz

Kuhlkatz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Carel here. I've been on the vape-train for just over a month now but still cheat with the occasional analogue/stinky.
> At least my pack-a-day habit is down to mostly zero. The wife will be thrilled if I drop them altogether, and in fact, she'd be thrilled if I droppped vaping too. I think I might have some bad news for her
> 
> I also started with the Twisp like most people around here. This is actually round #2 as I tried the NJoy e-ciggies a few years ago and hated it, so I'm quite surprised with all the good stuff that is available now.
> 
> Thanks to @Stroodlepuff and the gents at Vape King, I upgraded to an itaste mvp over the weekend and got me a Nautilus mini at the same time. Best decision I've made in years as the control makes for a great taste changer compared to the standard batteries.
> 
> I'll be lurking around here quite a bit, reading up on all the good stuff.
> Thank goodness this forum supports Tapatalk, as it makes staying informed a breeze during my vape breaks.
> 
> 
> Cheers & vape on !


Welcome to the forum and we'll done on your purchase, the MVP is an amazing device  

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

My moment to seem needy in 5

4

3

2

1

Day 6 without stinkies done and dusted

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Hi All,

I'm Braden and will be joining @Chop007 here on the VapeMOB team.

A little background: I started Vaping in December after 5 and a half years of smoking over a box a day. I haven't touched a cigarette since and am currently Vaping on a Smok Magneto with a VTC5 with a Tobh up top.

I love cloud chasing and building interesting coils in my free time and will be at the VaoeMOB store during the days helping all of you out in store as well as online.

If one of the Mods would be so kind as to help me out with the retailer banners and sub forums etc that'd be great.

Looking forward to getting to know you all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Braden and will be joining @Chop007 here on the VapeMOB team.
> 
> A little background: I started Vaping in December after 5 and a half years of smoking over a box a day. I haven't touched a cigarette since and am currently Vaping on a Smok Magneto with a VTC5 with a Tobh up top.
> 
> I love cloud chasing and building interesting coils in my free time and will be at the VaoeMOB store during the days helping all of you out in store as well as online.
> 
> If one of the Mods would be so kind as to help me out with the retailer banners and sub forums etc that'd be great.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!



Welcome @Nimbus_Cloud, enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Nimbus_Cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Braden and will be joining @Chop007 here on the VapeMOB team.
> 
> A little background: I started Vaping in December after 5 and a half years of smoking over a box a day. I haven't touched a cigarette since and am currently Vaping on a Smok Magneto with a VTC5 with a Tobh up top.
> 
> I love cloud chasing and building interesting coils in my free time and will be at the VaoeMOB store during the days helping all of you out in store as well as online.
> 
> If one of the Mods would be so kind as to help me out with the retailer banners and sub forums etc that'd be great.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!


Most welcome. Glad to have you on board.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Braden and will be joining @Chop007 here on the VapeMOB team.
> 
> A little background: I started Vaping in December after 5 and a half years of smoking over a box a day. I haven't touched a cigarette since and am currently Vaping on a Smok Magneto with a VTC5 with a Tobh up top.
> 
> I love cloud chasing and building interesting coils in my free time and will be at the VaoeMOB store during the days helping all of you out in store as well as online.
> 
> If one of the Mods would be so kind as to help me out with the retailer banners and sub forums etc that'd be great.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!


And you are also @VapeTownZA, if I am not mistaken?


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

@Andre I am one of the members of VapeTown indeed. Well spotted sir


----------



## Chop007

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Braden and will be joining @Chop007 here on the VapeMOB team.
> 
> A little background: I started Vaping in December after 5 and a half years of smoking over a box a day. I haven't touched a cigarette since and am currently Vaping on a Smok Magneto with a VTC5 with a Tobh up top.
> 
> I love cloud chasing and building interesting coils in my free time and will be at the VaoeMOB store during the days helping all of you out in store as well as online.
> 
> If one of the Mods would be so kind as to help me out with the retailer banners and sub forums etc that'd be great.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!


Hey there @Nimbus_Cloud , what a legend bro. It is awesome to have someone of your caliber and expertise on board here at VapeMOB. I will explain the banners etc etc when I check you. Times are cooking bro, wow, growing from strength to strength. Welcome to the family and to this incredible forum filled with some of the most amazing people I have ever met. You have now taken the blue pill, lets see how deep the rabbit hole goes. Thanks for your help brother we are truly blessed to have you on board.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Kuhlkatz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Carel here. I've been on the vape-train for just over a month now but still cheat with the occasional analogue/stinky.
> At least my pack-a-day habit is down to mostly zero. The wife will be thrilled if I drop them altogether, and in fact, she'd be thrilled if I droppped vaping too. I think I might have some bad news for her
> 
> I also started with the Twisp like most people around here. This is actually round #2 as I tried the NJoy e-ciggies a few years ago and hated it, so I'm quite surprised with all the good stuff that is available now.
> 
> Thanks to @Stroodlepuff and the gents at Vape King, I upgraded to an itaste mvp over the weekend and got me a Nautilus mini at the same time. Best decision I've made in years as the control makes for a great taste changer compared to the standard batteries.
> 
> I'll be lurking around here quite a bit, reading up on all the good stuff.
> Thank goodness this forum supports Tapatalk, as it makes staying informed a breeze during my vape breaks.
> 
> 
> Cheers & vape on !


 
Welcome @Kuhlkatz 
Indeed - the equipment has advanced leaps and bounds. I also tried one of those cig-alikes from a few years back and it lasted a week. LOL. 
All the best with your vaping and enjoy the journey and the forum


----------



## Kent90

Moetch said:


> Hi I am Kobus (moetch), I live in Richards Bay and have just started vaping...


 Welcome welcome welcome!


----------



## Silver

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Braden and will be joining @Chop007 here on the VapeMOB team.
> 
> A little background: I started Vaping in December after 5 and a half years of smoking over a box a day. I haven't touched a cigarette since and am currently Vaping on a Smok Magneto with a VTC5 with a Tobh up top.
> 
> I love cloud chasing and building interesting coils in my free time and will be at the VaoeMOB store during the days helping all of you out in store as well as online.
> 
> If one of the Mods would be so kind as to help me out with the retailer banners and sub forums etc that'd be great.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!


 
Welcome @Nimbus_Cloud - 
Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers

Welcome everyone.


----------



## Morne

Welcome @Arthster and @SgtKilowog Enjoy your stay!


----------



## peterokzn

Hello All,
I have been enjoying reading the various threads in the forum so thought it was about time to introduce myself
My name is Peter, been off the stinkies for almost 3 weeks now after having been using them for almost 22 years....
Thanks @MarkDBN for the intro to the vape devices\juices. Currently using a Vision Spinner II with an mpt3 (but there are a few vape mails in transit)

Must say, I am really enjoying this journey, also great to find a local source of info!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

peterokzn said:


> Hello All,
> I have been enjoying reading the various threads in the forum so thought it was about time to introduce myself
> My name is Peter, been off the stinkies for almost 3 weeks now after having been using them for almost 22 years....
> Thanks @MarkDBN for the intro to the vape devices\juices. Currently using a Vision Spinner II with an mpt3 (but there are a few vape mails in transit)
> 
> Must say, I am really enjoying this journey, also great to find a local source of info!!


 
Welcome and enjoy @peterokzn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NKUNZI

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome and enjoy @peterokzn


Hi all...

Brad from the Vryburg area in the North West

9 months today....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

NKUNZI said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Brad from the Vryburg area in the North West
> 
> 9 months today....


 
Welcome to the forum @NKUNZI enjoy!!!

Congrats on the 9 months vaping


----------



## Heckers

Hi @NKUNZI 

That avatar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## NKUNZI

Heckers said:


> Hi @NKUNZI
> 
> That avatar





annemarievdh said:


> Welcome to the forum @NKUNZI enjoy!!!
> 
> Congrats on the 9 months vaping


 
Thanks Annemarie...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NKUNZI

Heckers said:


> Hi @NKUNZI
> 
> That avatar


 
Sorry, I'll find another one.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

peterokzn said:


> Hello All,
> I have been enjoying reading the various threads in the forum so thought it was about time to introduce myself
> My name is Peter, been off the stinkies for almost 3 weeks now after having been using them for almost 22 years....
> Thanks @MarkDBN for the intro to the vape devices\juices. Currently using a Vision Spinner II with an mpt3 (but there are a few vape mails in transit)
> 
> Must say, I am really enjoying this journey, also great to find a local source of info!!


 
Most welcome. Congrat on the 3 weeks - was easier than you thought, not so? Happy vaping.



NKUNZI said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Brad from the Vryburg area in the North West
> 
> 9 months today....


 
Most welcome. Congrats on 9 months - awesome milestone. Happy vaping.


----------



## NKUNZI

NKUNZI said:


> Thanks Annemarie...


 
Actually much easier than I thought - just hurts a bit when one of my clients hauls out a box of Cuban cigars.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

NKUNZI said:


> Actually much easier than I thought - just hurts a bit when one of my clients hauls out a box of Cuban cigars.........


Lol, I know that feeling.......all I really miss is that now and then sublime cigar with my Cognac.


----------



## NKUNZI

Andre said:


> Lol, I know that feeling.......all I really miss is that now and then sublime cigar with my Cognac.


 
Appreciate it Andre.....

Think I need to get a Dreadnaut, and find good Cuban mix......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NKUNZI

NKUNZI said:


> Appreciate it Andre.....
> 
> Think I need to get a Dreadnaut, and find good Cuban mix......


 
For me a Romeo & Juliet, with a glass of good Bourbon did it every time....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

NKUNZI said:


> Sorry, I'll find another one.....


 
Welcome and don't change your avatar, I love it and would like to know more about it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NKUNZI

johan said:


> Welcome and don't change your avatar, I love it and would like to know more about it.


 
Hi, and thank you Johan...

It was a hunt with a very dear friend of mine, a famous Las Vegas attorney, Bucky Buchannan. He had a show on Zone Reality - Las Vegas Law. Over a number of years, he hunted all of the Big 5 with me. Unfortunately he is no longer with us, after a medical problem caused him to total his Ferrari. Fortunately, good memories of fine people last a lifetime... May he RIP.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

NKUNZI said:


> Hi, and thank you Johan...
> 
> It was a hunt with a very dear friend of mine, a famous Las Vegas attorney, Bucky Buchannan. He had a show on Zone Reality - Las Vegas Law. Over a number of years, he hunted all of the Big 5 with me. Unfortunately he is no longer with us, after a medical problem caused him to total his Ferrari. Fortunately, good memories of fine people last a lifetime... May he RIP.


 
Thanks for the explanation and yes at the end of the day when we depart, the only thing we leave behind is memories build on either good and/or bad relations with those we leave behind, I so wish more people would realize this.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NKUNZI

johan said:


> Thanks for the explanation and yes at the end of the day when we depart, the only thing we leave behind is memories build on either good and/or bad relations with those we leave behind, I so wish more people would realize this.


 
Amen to that..... There are so few very special people in our lives, and I believe they are truly irreplaceable....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

welcome to all the new members. well done on staying of the smokes, pretty soon we will have a smoke free south africa.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matuka

Welcome to all the new members of the revolution. If this was the 60's we would all have flowers in our hair, but we would be smoking something else...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightfearz

Matuka said:


> Welcome to all the new members of the revolution. If this was the 60's we would all have flowers in our hair, but we would be smoking something else...


Or vape something else.... Vape-n-bake.... Yeah man!!!


----------



## Silver

peterokzn said:


> Hello All,
> I have been enjoying reading the various threads in the forum so thought it was about time to introduce myself
> My name is Peter, been off the stinkies for almost 3 weeks now after having been using them for almost 22 years....
> Thanks @MarkDBN for the intro to the vape devices\juices. Currently using a Vision Spinner II with an mpt3 (but there are a few vape mails in transit)
> 
> Must say, I am really enjoying this journey, also great to find a local source of info!!


 
Welcome to the forum @peterokzn 
Glad you joined 
Well done on the 3 weeks. That is the hard part! Great achievement. You must feel quite pleased so far...
Do share your new vape gear and enjoy the forum. We have a great place here!
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NKUNZI

Matuka said:


> Welcome to all the new members of the revolution. If this was the 60's we would all have flowers in our hair, but we would be smoking something else...


 
Thanks Matuka..

Yes, in those days, a little "High Speed Kukuyu" would have been the variety of choice..........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tank

Hey Everyone
im 31 from klerksdorp
been vaping for a few months now with my buddies @ZortEd and @banshee
and they told me to join the forums
i got a HANA mod v3 with a kayfun 3.1
Magneto mod with a foggy dripper and igo-w4 Dripper

Looking forward to chatting with you all

G

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Tank 

Looks like the Klerksdorp vape scene is growing fast, hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## Tank

Hey
Yeah it sure is
We will be Representing Klerksdorp at the vape meet
at the end of the month.

G

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gert

Been a member for a while now but never introduced myself. Been vaping for 2 months now and stinky free for 3 days now.Got the MVP V2.0 with iclear 30 tank but looking forward to getting the Stillare or Trident RDA soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heckers

Hi @Tank, welcome to the forums.
Why the long face?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Gert , thanks for finally introducing yourself and well done on your 3 stinky free days! 

oh and.... go grab a burger or something, looks like you could use some meat on those bones


----------



## WHeunis

Gert said:


> Been a member for a while now but never introduced myself. Been vaping for 2 months now and stinky free for 3 days now.Got the MVP V2.0 with iclear 30 tank but looking forward to getting the Stillare or Trident RDA soon.


welcome!


----------



## annemarievdh

Gert said:


> Been a member for a while now but never introduced myself. Been vaping for 2 months now and stinky free for 3 days now.Got the MVP V2.0 with iclear 30 tank but looking forward to getting the Stillare or Trident RDA soon.



Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Gert

Thx guys and girls for the warm welcome,really looking forward to sharing the experience with you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tank

Hey @Heckers just feel like horsing around

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

welcome Tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tank

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NKUNZI

Tank said:


> Hey Everyone
> im 31 from klerksdorp
> been vaping for a few months now with my buddies @ZortEd and @banshee
> and they told me to join the forums
> i got a HANA mod v3 with a kayfun 3.1
> Magneto mod with a foggy dripper and igo-w4 Dripper
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all
> 
> G


 
Good thing Tank - just down the road from me.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA

welcome @Tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert

Does anyone know whats up vir Vapeking's point reward system?


----------



## Silver

Tank said:


> Hey Everyone
> im 31 from klerksdorp
> been vaping for a few months now with my buddies @ZortEd and @banshee
> and they told me to join the forums
> i got a HANA mod v3 with a kayfun 3.1
> Magneto mod with a foggy dripper and igo-w4 Dripper
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all
> 
> G



Wecome @Tank and thanks for joining
All the best with your vaping! 
Enjoy the forum. We certainly have a super place here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gert said:


> Been a member for a while now but never introduced myself. Been vaping for 2 months now and stinky free for 3 days now.Got the MVP V2.0 with iclear 30 tank but looking forward to getting the Stillare or Trident RDA soon.



Thanks for introducing yourself @Gert 
Congrats on the 3 days. Go for it, you are doing well! Awesome
All the best!


----------



## Gert

Thx Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie

@peterokzn Welcome and well done !!!!


----------



## johan

Welcome to all the new members and get actively involved with this awesome forum.


----------



## Morne

Welcome to all new members... Enjoy your stay with us!!


----------



## SmokelessFire

Hello everyone!

Been looking at the forum for a while, really like what I'm reading!

From Mossel Bay, in the real estate arena (formerly financial).

My journey into vaping - I did some research and helped a colleague of mine to get off analogs and onto e-cigs. (turns out I knew more that the vendor who sold him the unit - thanks to this forum and YT).

Personally, not actually a smoker per se - more of a social smoker. When offered, I would accept. 

Still, vaping offers a much cleaner and healthier experience should the situation arise.

Any questions, please ask.

PS. How does one send a PM?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

SmokelessFire said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Been looking at the forum for a while, really like what I'm reading!
> 
> From Mossel Bay, in the real estate arena (formerly financial).
> 
> My journey into vaping - I did some research and helped a colleague of mine to get off analogs and onto e-cigs. (turns out I knew more that the vendor who sold him the unit - thanks to this forum and YT).
> 
> Personally, not actually a smoker per se - more of a social smoker. When offered, I would accept.
> 
> Still, vaping offers a much cleaner and healthier experience should the situation arise.
> 
> Any questions, please ask.
> 
> PS. How does one send a PM?


 
Welcome @SmokelessFire 
I like your name you chose 
All the best and enjoy the forum - thanks for signing up.

There are two ways of sending a PM
Click on "Inbox" in the top right hand section
Or click on "Start Conversation" below someone's avatar.


----------



## annemarievdh

SmokelessFire said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Been looking at the forum for a while, really like what I'm reading!
> 
> From Mossel Bay, in the real estate arena (formerly financial).
> 
> My journey into vaping - I did some research and helped a colleague of mine to get off analogs and onto e-cigs. (turns out I knew more that the vendor who sold him the unit - thanks to this forum and YT).
> 
> Personally, not actually a smoker per se - more of a social smoker. When offered, I would accept.
> 
> Still, vaping offers a much cleaner and healthier experience should the situation arise.
> 
> Any questions, please ask.
> 
> PS. How does one send a PM?


 
Welcome to the forum @SmokelessFire. Enjoy!!


----------



## SmokelessFire

Silver said:


> Welcome @SmokelessFire
> I like your name you chose
> All the best and enjoy the forum - thanks for signing up.
> 
> There are two ways of sending a PM
> Click on "Inbox" in the top right hand section
> Or click on "Start Conversation" below someone's avatar.


 
Thank you @Silver - thought the name would be rather fitting!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

SmokelessFire said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Been looking at the forum for a while, really like what I'm reading!
> 
> From Mossel Bay, in the real estate arena (formerly financial).
> 
> My journey into vaping - I did some research and helped a colleague of mine to get off analogs and onto e-cigs. (turns out I knew more that the vendor who sold him the unit - thanks to this forum and YT).
> 
> Personally, not actually a smoker per se - more of a social smoker. When offered, I would accept.
> 
> Still, vaping offers a much cleaner and healthier experience should the situation arise.
> 
> Any questions, please ask.
> 
> PS. How does one send a PM?


 
Welcome @SmokelessFire , so glad you finally decided to join in


----------



## SmokelessFire

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome to the forum @SmokelessFire. Enjoy!!


 
Thank you @annemarievdh !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

Welcome @SmokelessFire Enjou your stay here with us....


----------



## SmokelessFire

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @SmokelessFire , so glad you finally decided to join in


 
Thank you @BumbleBee - really glad I decided to join in as well.

I can really see here is a sense of real community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokelessFire

Morne said:


> Welcome @SmokelessFire Enjou your stay here with us....


 
Thank you @Morne - I do think I will.


----------



## BumbleBee

SmokelessFire said:


> Thank you @BumbleBee - really glad I decided to join in as well.
> 
> I can really see here is a sense of real community.


 Absolutely... apart from switching to digital, joining this forum has been one of my better decisions. You're going to love this crowd

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ErnstZA

Hi everybody

Finally, a good forum for vapors in SA. Its a privilege to be part of this community.
My journey into vaping - I started vaping about 6 years ago but then the technology wasn't the same as today so it didn't last long.. But then about a year ago I was introduced to the new vaping technology and haven't looked back yet  With all the different brands and types of vaping devices and liquids available, the possibilities are endless. 
I am from Durbanville in Cape Town and I look forward to being part of this community

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Ernst@topQ said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Finally, a good forum for vapors in SA. Its a privilege to be part of this community.
> My journey into vaping - I started vaping about 6 years ago but then the technology wasn't the same as today so it didn't last long.. But then about a year ago I was introduced to the new vaping technology and haven't looked back yet  With all the different brands and types of vaping devices and liquids available, the possibilities are endless.
> I am from Durbanville in Cape Town and I look forward to being part of this community


Welcome!! And enjoy


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to the forum @SmokelessFire and @Ernst@topQ 

Hope you guys feel right at home and join in the fun here with us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Hello everyone,
I'm Greg from Zimbabwe 

Very new to this whole Vaping thing. But I'm mighty geeky, so I don't think it'll be too long till i get into it 

Currently got a Aspire Nautilus (with the hollow metal tank) + a 650MAH Kangertech iPOW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Welcome @n0ugh7_zw, @Ernst@topQ and @SmokelessFire and enjoy the Forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Ernst@topQ , hope you enjoy the forum  What's with the @topQ part of your name?


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @n0ugh7_zw , you've come to the right place if you're into "geeky" stuff  How long have you been vaping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokelessFire

Metal Liz said:


> Welcome to the forum @SmokelessFire and @Ernst@topQ
> 
> Hope you guys feel right at home and join in the fun here with us


 
Thank you @Metal Liz !


----------



## SmokelessFire

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Welcome @n0ugh7_zw, @Ernst@topQ and @SmokelessFire and enjoy the Forum!


 
Thank you @Nimbus_Cloud , much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErnstZA

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @Ernst@topQ , hope you enjoy the forum  What's with the @topQ part of your name?


Thanx @BumbleBee 
TopQ is the brand im supporting. Im kinda new to these forums so not sure if im allowed to use it in my name..Do you perhaps know if it will be an issue?


----------



## Morne

Welcome to all new members.... I hope you enjoy your stay here with us!!


----------



## BumbleBee

Ernst@topQ said:


> Thanx @BumbleBee
> TopQ is the brand im supporting. Im kinda new to these forums so not sure if im allowed to use it in my name..Do you perhaps know if it will be an issue?


Cool, I thought it had something to do with Top Q juice 

@Andre @Silver @Rob Fisher would probably be the guys to answer your question


----------



## Rebel

Hi All


My name is Naeem, I am from centurion.
New to vaping, been vaping for 12 days now.
I used to smoke a 20 pack of cigarettes a day, since i started vaping i have not touched the smokes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rebel said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> My name is Naeem, I am from centurion.
> New to vaping, been vaping for 12 days now.
> I used to smoke a 20 pack of cigarettes a day, since i started vaping i have not touched the smokes.


Most welcome. Congrats on the 12 days, you are a vaper now! Happy vaping.


----------



## cyan1de_za

Hey to all Boys and Gals...

Quick intro 'bout myself..

Been vaping for a few days now, had no craving for a normal stinky just yet, and i must say i'm enjoying this new adventure...

I am however looking for some amazing and quality juices - if some peeps could send me in the right direction please.. ?

I am running Vision spinner 2 on a Kangetech MPT 3.

Yala!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ernst@topQ said:


> Thanx @BumbleBee
> TopQ is the brand im supporting. Im kinda new to these forums so not sure if im allowed to use it in my name..Do you perhaps know if it will be an issue?


 
Your name is fine... however if you want to be able to promote a product you will need to chat to @Gizmo to get your own dedicated forum where you can advertise to your hearts content... the cost if I'm not mistaken is a measly R200 a month.

As a vendor you are not allowed to punt your product in any way in any of the other forums.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

cyan1de_za said:


> Hey to all Boys and Gals...
> 
> Quick intro 'bout myself..
> 
> Been vaping for a few days now, had no craving for a normal stinky just yet, and i must say i'm enjoying this new adventure...
> 
> I am however looking for some amazing and quality juices - if some peeps could send me in the right direction please.. ?
> 
> I am running Vision spinner 2 on a Kangetech MPT 3.
> 
> Yala!


Most welcome, that is a good setup.
Ooh, we are spoilt for choice juicewise nowadays.
Check out our retailer section, e.g. VapourMountain, SubOhmVapor (imported gourmet), Vapeking, Just B, etc.
Happy vaping.


----------



## Morne

Welcome @Rebel and @cyan1de_za enjoy your stay here with us!!


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @cyan1de_za and @Rebel. Enjoy the forum


----------



## cyan1de_za

Thanks for the warm welcome ...

Tell me if you don't mind.. subohm... where can i get my hands on this real quick ?

feel free to pm me.

tx again.


----------



## Andre

cyan1de_za said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ...
> 
> Tell me if you don't mind.. subohm... where can i get my hands on this real quick ?
> 
> feel free to pm me.
> 
> tx again.


www.subohmvapor.co.za or PM @RevnLucky7, the owner.


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Welcome to te forum @cyan1de_za and @Rebel ! Congrats to both of you for being off the stinkies and and joining us all on the journey to greatness. @cyan1de_za that's a really nice setup!


----------



## Alex

Welcome aboard all you new guys


----------



## hands

Welcome to the forum all new members. this is a great place for info with all the friendly and helpful members. stay stinky free one day at a time and soon it will only be a bad memory.


----------



## Silver

Rebel said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> My name is Naeem, I am from centurion.
> New to vaping, been vaping for 12 days now.
> I used to smoke a 20 pack of cigarettes a day, since i started vaping i have not touched the smokes.



Wow, great going @Rebel !
Congrats on the switch. The beginning is the hard part. 
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place!
Wishing you well for your vape journey


----------



## Silver

cyan1de_za said:


> Hey to all Boys and Gals...
> 
> Quick intro 'bout myself..
> 
> Been vaping for a few days now, had no craving for a normal stinky just yet, and i must say i'm enjoying this new adventure...
> 
> I am however looking for some amazing and quality juices - if some peeps could send me in the right direction please.. ?
> 
> I am running Vision spinner 2 on a Kangetech MPT 3.
> 
> Yala!



Welcome @cyan1de_za and congrats on the switch to vaping!
Enjoy the forum, we have a great place here!

Regarding juice, you are in the right place. All the best juices available locally are on this forum
Check out the retailers listed on the front page, many of them have great juices
Also check out the E-liquid reviews section. The reviews by members are sorted by brand.
Good starting point for local juices are Vapour Mountain, Vape King, Just B, SkyBlue Vaping and Lekka Vapours to name a few.
Some premium inernational juices are being brought in by SubOhmVapor and more recently, Juicy Joes

If you tell us what types of flavours you enjoy, I can help you to suggest a few specific juices


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @n0ugh7_zw , you've come to the right place if you're into "geeky" stuff  How long have you been vaping?


 
@BumbleBee i've been vaping for nearly 3 weeks, let the geekery commence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @BumbleBee i've been vaping for nearly 3 weeks, let the geekery commence


Most welcome. Congrats on the 3 weeks - a great achievement. Happy vaping, geeker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Evolutionary

Hi Gents and Ladies,

I'm from Kempton Park, been vaping from February on a starter kit. But on the stinky's again, 20 a day is what i'm going through. Need some help getting something that will take my vaping to the next level. I have done some research on the tanks and mods. Now any suggestions on a combo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Evolutionary said:


> Hi Gents and Ladies,
> 
> I'm from Kempton Park, been vaping from February on a starter kit. But on the stinky's again, 20 a day is what i'm going through. Need some help getting something that will take my vaping to the next level. I have done some research on the tanks and mods. Now any suggestions on a combo?


 
Hi and welcome!

Recently bought a friend of mine the following and she has not gone back to stinkies.

2 x Vision spinner 2 batteries
1 x Nautilus Mini

Charger and juice

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## BumbleBee

Hello and welcome @Evolutionary 

@baksteen8168 is right, that is an awesome setup

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Evolutionary said:


> Hi Gents and Ladies,
> 
> I'm from Kempton Park, been vaping from February on a starter kit. But on the stinky's again, 20 a day is what i'm going through. Need some help getting something that will take my vaping to the next level. I have done some research on the tanks and mods. Now any suggestions on a combo?


 
Welcome to the Forum, you came to the right place!!

Get yourself a VV/VW mod or if you want to kick your lungs a mec mod. Sure you are gona get a lot of good advice around here.


----------



## peterokzn

+1 on the Nautilus Mini


----------



## Andre

Evolutionary said:


> Hi Gents and Ladies,
> 
> I'm from Kempton Park, been vaping from February on a starter kit. But on the stinky's again, 20 a day is what i'm going through. Need some help getting something that will take my vaping to the next level. I have done some research on the tanks and mods. Now any suggestions on a combo?


Most welcome. You say you have done some research on tanks and mods. Share your conclusions/likes in this regard - will make it much easier for us to assist. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Evolutionary said:


> Hi Gents and Ladies,
> 
> I'm from Kempton Park, been vaping from February on a starter kit. But on the stinky's again, 20 a day is what i'm going through. Need some help getting something that will take my vaping to the next level. I have done some research on the tanks and mods. Now any suggestions on a combo?


 
Welcome @Evolutionary
Congrats on joining the forum - I am sure you will find many ways to improve your vaping experience.
All the best for your journey. Enjoy the forum.

As for your question on a good combo, there are many, but I can vouch for the Nautilus Mini (with the new BVC coils) as a great standard tank. Probably a good idea to get a higher powered mod for it - something that can go up to 20W - and will double up as a good mod if you go the rebuildable route later.

As for getting a stronger vape - you will probably find more luck going the rebuildable route.
From the devices I've tried, I like the REO the best. Awesome flavour, strong throat hit, simple and reliable.


----------



## Paulie

welcome @Evolutionary sounds like a good combo to me!


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Welcome @Evolutionary
> Congrats on joining the forum - I am sure you will find many ways to improve your vaping experience.
> All the best for your journey. Enjoy the forum.
> 
> As for your question on a good combo, there are many, but I can vouch for the Nautilus Mini (with the new BVC coils) as a great standard tank. Probably a good idea to get a higher powered mod for it - something that can go up to 20W - and will double up as a good mod if you go the rebuildable route later.
> 
> As for getting a stronger vape - you will probably find more luck going the rebuildable route.
> From the devices I've tried, I like the REO the best. Awesome flavour, strong throat hit, simple and reliable.


 Agreed on the power issue, get as much power as you can afford, you don't have to use it all just yet. Commercial tanks don't do it for me, it took a Kayfun 3.1 clone and a SVD to get me off the stinkies, but... there wasn't a Nautilus Mini then.


----------



## Supes

Hello everyone

So I've been a hookah (hubbly bubbly) smoker for about a decade now and I take it quite seriously, I import almost everything I use and can safely say I've reached the pinnacle of hookah smoking within my means.
During my smoking adventures I've encountered many vape advocates and new products to entice hookah smokers to switch over to the electronic form of smoking and I have indeed dabbled with it, I started with a few of those el-cheapo "e-hookahs" which were quite simply terrible I then imported a Starbuzz Ehose which turned out to be fantastic, but still not on the same level as my traditional hookah smoke experience. I also had a few other issues with the Ehose, namely that it used custom cartridges that cannot be refilled, so I would be required to import a bunch of them every few weeks, another issue was that the flavour choices were quite limited and after a while things get rather boring, lastly the thing is just too big to carry around without needing a back pack. It did have a lot of advantages though, such as ease of use, long lasting battery and it was certainly a conversation starter.

Moving along, I am looking to get into vaping a bit more seriously now, not necessarily to replace my hookah habit, but to at least offer a decent alternative when I'm out and about or just too lazy to set everything up. 
I'm probably going to go with an Innokin 134 Mini to start, I also understand I should look into a Nautilus Aspire to go along with it.
Really looking forward to seeing what the world of vaping has to offer 

Supes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Supes said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> So I've been a hookah (hubbly bubbly) smoker for about a decade now and I take it quite seriously, I import almost everything I use and can safely say I've reached the pinnacle of hookah smoking within my means.
> During my smoking adventures I've encountered many vape advocates and new products to entice hookah smokers to switch over to the electronic form of smoking and I have indeed dabbled with it, I started with a few of those el-cheapo "e-hookahs" which were quite simply terrible I then imported a Starbuzz Ehose which turned out to be fantastic, but still not on the same level as my traditional hookah smoke experience. I also had a few other issues with the Ehose, namely that it used custom cartridges that cannot be refilled, so I would be required to import a bunch of them every few weeks, another issue was that the flavour choices were quite limited and after a while things get rather boring, lastly the thing is just too big to carry around without needing a back pack. It did have a lot of advantages though, such as ease of use, long lasting battery and it was certainly a conversation starter.
> 
> Moving along, I am looking to get into vaping a bit more seriously now, not necessarily to replace my hookah habit, but to at least offer a decent alternative when I'm out and about or just too lazy to set everything up.
> I'm probably going to go with an Innokin 134 Mini to start, I also understand I should look into a Nautilus Aspire to go along with it.
> Really looking forward to seeing what the world of vaping has to offer
> 
> Supes


welcome @Supes 

where are you from?


----------



## Supes

Thanks @Riaz, born and bread in SA, staying in Joburg atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Supes said:


> Thanks @Riaz, born and bread in SA, staying in Joburg atm


lovely

just a little heads up, you may want to add your location to your profile

somehow people just connect better when they see your location

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Supes said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> So I've been a hookah (hubbly bubbly) smoker for about a decade now and I take it quite seriously, I import almost everything I use and can safely say I've reached the pinnacle of hookah smoking within my means.
> During my smoking adventures I've encountered many vape advocates and new products to entice hookah smokers to switch over to the electronic form of smoking and I have indeed dabbled with it, I started with a few of those el-cheapo "e-hookahs" which were quite simply terrible I then imported a Starbuzz Ehose which turned out to be fantastic, but still not on the same level as my traditional hookah smoke experience. I also had a few other issues with the Ehose, namely that it used custom cartridges that cannot be refilled, so I would be required to import a bunch of them every few weeks, another issue was that the flavour choices were quite limited and after a while things get rather boring, lastly the thing is just too big to carry around without needing a back pack. It did have a lot of advantages though, such as ease of use, long lasting battery and it was certainly a conversation starter.
> 
> Moving along, I am looking to get into vaping a bit more seriously now, not necessarily to replace my hookah habit, but to at least offer a decent alternative when I'm out and about or just too lazy to set everything up.
> I'm probably going to go with an Innokin 134 Mini to start, I also understand I should look into a Nautilus Aspire to go along with it.
> Really looking forward to seeing what the world of vaping has to offer
> 
> Supes


Welcome @Supes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evolutionary

Thanks for the great welcome from the members. I will probably start off with a Nautilus tank, I like the bulky mods I just need some suggestions on what specific mod would go nicely with the tank. Can anyone pm me a link where you buy from? Welcome @Supes, recently been to Thailand - bangkok where I had an amazing Shisha at a Dubai restaurant in the red-light district.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Evolutionary said:


> Thanks for the great welcome from the members. I will probably start off with a Nautilus tank, I like the bulky mods I just need some suggestions on what specific mod would go nicely with the tank. Can anyone pm me a link where you buy from? Welcome @Supes, recently been to Thailand - bangkok where I had an amazing Shisha at a Dubai restaurant in the red-light district.


hi @Evolutionary and welcome to the forum.

you can check out our local retailers here or even the classifieds here


----------



## baksteen8168

Evolutionary said:


> Thanks for the great welcome from the members. I will probably start off with a Nautilus tank, I like the bulky mods I just need some suggestions on what specific mod would go nicely with the tank. Can anyone pm me a link where you buy from? Welcome @Supes, recently been to Thailand - bangkok where I had an amazing Shisha at a Dubai restaurant in the red-light district.


Most of the retailers will be able to assist you.

I have bought from:
www.vapeclub.co.za
www.vapeking.co.za
www.subohmvapor.co.za
www.vapormountain.co.za

To name a few.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Welcome to all the new members


----------



## baksteen8168

baksteen8168 said:


> Most of the retailers will be able to assist you.
> 
> I have bought from:
> www.vapeclub.co.za
> www.vapeking.co.za
> www.subohmvapor.co.za
> www.vapormountain.co.za
> 
> To name a few.


sorry, that should be www.vapourmountain.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TommyL

Hey all, been vaping for a few weeks now, haven't had a real cig in about a week, very keen on the whole vaping scene, looking at getting a decent set up soon when I have enough moola!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @TommyL enjoy the forum


----------



## hands

welcome Supes. TommyL well done on being smoke free for a week.


----------



## Leon

Hi everyone. Name is leon. I am a voith gearbox technician. Of the smokes for 4 mounths and enjoying vaping a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @TommyL congrats on your first stinky free week, the worst part is over, now the fun starts


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Arriwyks , we would love to hear your story


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Leon , good to hear that vaping is working for you


----------



## Andre

Arriwyks said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm new to this forum but an avid old hand at vaping and I'm glad to be part of this forum .
> I will still update my profile a bit later when I get the time.


Most welcome. Yes, agree would love to hear more about your vaping journey when you have the time. Happy vaping.


Leon said:


> Hi everyone. Name is leon. I am a voith gearbox technician. Of the smokes for 4 mounths and enjoying vaping a lot.


A warm welcome. Congrats on the 4 months - a massive accomplishment. No idea what a voith gearbox technician is? Happy vaping.


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Arriwyks and @Leon. Enjoy the forum


----------



## Marzuq

Hi and welcome @Evolutionary.
Ive been vaping and hitting the stinkies since I started vaping. I got myself a reo mini the other day and I have been off stinkies for 2 days now. Big up to me and my reo lol. But it's a combo based on what alot of ppl has told me. U need the right mod setup and also the right juice to get u away from the stinkies. Find the combo that works for u and u r set. 
Good luck and may the vape be with you 

Disappearing into to the clouds..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boer

Hi guys n gals, my name is Andre but you can call me Boertjie. Have been an active member of an international forum for a long time. Have been vaping for 4 years and 11 months... 

Since the very beginning I have been modding and playing and building - trying to find that magic vape machine. Since I found it I have not really been active in the other forum. Have been vaping on my home made atomizer for almost 2 years now - the same one I mean. There is now commercial product available that comes close in my opinion. 

Anyways, nice to see a South African forum! Nice being here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morne

@Boer welcome to the forum!! Would love to see your gear, sound very interesting.


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Boer, looking forward to a few of your modding tips


----------



## Marzuq

Hi there and welcome @Boer. Have a happy stay in the community 

Disappearing into to the clouds..


----------



## Silver

TommyL said:


> Hey all, been vaping for a few weeks now, haven't had a real cig in about a week, very keen on the whole vaping scene, looking at getting a decent set up soon when I have enough moola!



Welcome @TommyL 
Congrats on the week without cigs!
Enjoy the forum. Its a great place

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Arriwyks said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm new to this forum but an avid old hand at vaping and I'm glad to be part of this forum .
> I will still update my profile a bit later when I get the time.



Welcome @Arriwyks 
Love your avatar pic!
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place!


----------



## Silver

Leon said:


> Hi everyone. Name is leon. I am a voith gearbox technician. Of the smokes for 4 mounths and enjoying vaping a lot.



Welcome @Leon 
See you joined a while back. Thanks for introducing youself
Congrats on the 4 months. Great going
Enjoy


----------



## Silver

Boer said:


> Hi guys n gals, my name is Andre but you can call me Boertjie. Have been an active member of an international forum for a long time. Have been vaping for 4 years and 11 months...
> 
> Since the very beginning I have been modding and playing and building - trying to find that magic vape machine. Since I found it I have not really been active in the other forum. Have been vaping on my home made atomizer for almost 2 years now - the same one I mean. There is now commercial product available that comes close in my opinion.
> 
> Anyways, nice to see a South African forum! Nice being here!



Welcome @Boer 
Great to have a veteran like you on board
Would love to see a pic of your home made atomiser that has kept you going for 2 years. Wow!
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

TommyL said:


> Hey all, been vaping for a few weeks now, haven't had a real cig in about a week, very keen on the whole vaping scene, looking at getting a decent set up soon when I have enough moola!


Welcome 
Well done on your week stinkie free!
What setup are you running at the moment?

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Metal Liz

Arriwyks said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm new to this forum but an avid old hand at vaping and I'm glad to be part of this forum .
> I will still update my profile a bit later when I get the time.


Welcome to forum 

Please share your vaping journey with us when you have a chance, it's always interesting to read about the advanced vapers stories from where it started to where they are now 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Metal Liz

Leon said:


> Hi everyone. Name is leon. I am a voith gearbox technician. Of the smokes for 4 mounths and enjoying vaping a lot.


A warm welcome to the forum, well done on your month long vaping journey  

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Metal Liz

Boer said:


> Hi guys n gals, my name is Andre but you can call me Boertjie. Have been an active member of an international forum for a long time. Have been vaping for 4 years and 11 months...
> 
> Since the very beginning I have been modding and playing and building - trying to find that magic vape machine. Since I found it I have not really been active in the other forum. Have been vaping on my home made atomizer for almost 2 years now - the same one I mean. There is now commercial product available that comes close in my opinion.
> 
> Anyways, nice to see a South African forum! Nice being here!


Wow welcome boertjie! 4 years and your own built mod! What a journey 
Well done, looking forward to your input on the forum 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Andre

Boer said:


> Hi guys n gals, my name is Andre but you can call me Boertjie. Have been an active member of an international forum for a long time. Have been vaping for 4 years and 11 months...
> 
> Since the very beginning I have been modding and playing and building - trying to find that magic vape machine. Since I found it I have not really been active in the other forum. Have been vaping on my home made atomizer for almost 2 years now - the same one I mean. There is now commercial product available that comes close in my opinion.
> 
> Anyways, nice to see a South African forum! Nice being here!


Most welcome naamgenoot. Of course we are now all dying to hear about your vaping journey, especially the details (with pictures) of your home made atomizer. Happy vaping.
PS: Feel free to change the "Noob vaper" under your avatar to a custom title. Go to "Personal details" under your name top right. You certainly are a vape pioneer, not a noob.


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome Welcome Welcome !!! To all noobies!! Enjoy the forum!!!!


----------



## Richard

Sorry I created a new account from the one above

Hi Everyone
I've been fully vaping for the last 7 weeks (except for 3 days due to no juice ).
I was given a kanger T3 by a friend as well as a battery but no charger last year.
I searched and searched and could not find anything local, then about 8 weeks ago i found a Chinese
shop that had very cheap ego ce4 kits i already knew the ce4 was not going to keep me happy but it came
with a charger. I grabbed a 2 and some hengavorn liquid and so my vaping journey began.
Since then I'm now a proud owner of :
1x itaste vv v3 (and awesome battery imho)
1x Kanger Protank mini 3 (mPT3)
2x ego v3 mega vv/vw batteries (these wont fire below 1.4 coils)
2x kayfun mini's
1x coupor cana 30w (my pride and joy).
Current Favorite Juice is VM Litchi
Also a big fan of Hengthavorn Chocolate and Blueberry.
Oh I almost forgot - I stay in Johannesburg and work in IT at a high school.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Richard said:


> Sorry I created a new account from the one above
> 
> Hi Everyone
> I've been fully vaping for the last 7 weeks (except for 3 days due to no juice ).
> I was given a kanger T3 by a friend as well as a battery but no charger last year.
> I searched and searched and could not find anything local, then about 8 weeks ago i found a Chinese
> shop that had very cheap ego ce4 kits i already knew the ce4 was not going to keep me happy but it came
> with a charger. I grabbed a 2 and some hengavorn liquid and so my vaping journey began.
> Since then I'm now a proud owner of :
> 1x itaste vv v3 (and awesome battery imho)
> 1x Kanger Protank mini 3 (mPT3)
> 2x ego v3 mega vv/vw batteries (these wont fire below 1.4 coils)
> 2x kayfun mini's
> 1x coupor cana 30w (my pride and joy).
> Current Favorite Juice is VM Litchi
> Also a big fan of Hengthavorn Chocolate and Blueberry.
> Oh I almost forgot - I stay in Johannesburg and work in IT at a high school.


Most welcome. You are well on your way. Happy vaping.


----------



## Richard

Thanks Andre, how do i change my forum name ? .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

welcome welcome @Richard 
may you vaping experience be a pleasant one


----------



## Richard

Marzuq said:


> welcome welcome @Richard
> may you vaping experience be a pleasant one


Thank you, I'm sure it will .


----------



## Nightfearz

Welcome @Richard, enjoy your stay


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to our little corner of the web @Boer .... we need details of your home built machine, we're nosy like that 

...with pics, or it didn't happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mistyspace

Hi All

Vaping for 3 weeks now and off the 40 analogues per day. Feeling great and have lots to learn and master on my HCigar setup.

Another 6 months to go and life policies enjoy a 40 % discount/additional purchase thanks to the analogue free blood test results - coming up in March 2015.

Massive improvement in lung power wow.

Happy vaping and great health to all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

mistyspace said:


> Hi All
> 
> Vaping for 3 weeks now and off the 40 analogues per day. Feeling great and have lots to learn and master on my HCigar setup.
> 
> Another 6 months to go and life policies enjoy a 40 % discount/additional purchase thanks to the analogue free blood test results - coming up in March 2015.
> 
> Massive improvement in lung power wow.
> 
> Happy vaping and great health to all!


 
Congrats and welcome @mistyspace 
Good going
Enjoy the forum - we have a great place here!


----------



## Andre

Richard said:


> Thanks Andre, how do i change my forum name ? .


You send a PM request to one of the administrators, try @Alex - the others are either lazy, ignorant or too busy..
To do a PM go to your Inbox at the top right and hover over it. Select "Start a new conversation". Type in "Alex" opposite "Participants", do the rest, start....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

mistyspace said:


> Hi All
> 
> Vaping for 3 weeks now and off the 40 analogues per day. Feeling great and have lots to learn and master on my HCigar setup.
> 
> Another 6 months to go and life policies enjoy a 40 % discount/additional purchase thanks to the analogue free blood test results - coming up in March 2015.
> 
> Massive improvement in lung power wow.
> 
> Happy vaping and great health to all!


Most welcome. Yes the positive effects manifest quite soon. Happy vaping.


----------



## Richard

Andre said:


> You send a PM request to one of the administrators, try @Alex - the others are either lazy, ignorant or too busy..
> To do a PM go to your Inbox at the top right and hover over it. Select "Start a new conversation". Type in "Alex" opposite "Participants", do the rest, start....


Thanks


----------



## Metal Liz

Richard said:


> Sorry I created a new account from the one above
> 
> Hi Everyone
> I've been fully vaping for the last 7 weeks (except for 3 days due to no juice ).
> I was given a kanger T3 by a friend as well as a battery but no charger last year.
> I searched and searched and could not find anything local, then about 8 weeks ago i found a Chinese
> shop that had very cheap ego ce4 kits i already knew the ce4 was not going to keep me happy but it came
> with a charger. I grabbed a 2 and some hengavorn liquid and so my vaping journey began.
> Since then I'm now a proud owner of :
> 1x itaste vv v3 (and awesome battery imho)
> 1x Kanger Protank mini 3 (mPT3)
> 2x ego v3 mega vv/vw batteries (these wont fire below 1.4 coils)
> 2x kayfun mini's
> 1x coupor cana 30w (my pride and joy).
> Current Favorite Juice is VM Litchi
> Also a big fan of Hengthavorn Chocolate and Blueberry.
> Oh I almost forgot - I stay in Johannesburg and work in IT at a high school.


Welcome to the forum, wow what a journey you've had so far 
Enjoy and vape strong 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## Metal Liz

mistyspace said:


> Hi All
> 
> Vaping for 3 weeks now and off the 40 analogues per day. Feeling great and have lots to learn and master on my HCigar setup.
> 
> Another 6 months to go and life policies enjoy a 40 % discount/additional purchase thanks to the analogue free blood test results - coming up in March 2015.
> 
> Massive improvement in lung power wow.
> 
> Happy vaping and great health to all!


Hi 

Welcome to the forum
Well done on your journey so far!
You're doing great 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## BumbleBee

Hi and Welcome @mistyspace , glad to hear you're doing so well after 2 packs a day


----------



## Marzuq

@mistyspace.. Welcome and congrats 

Disappearing into to the clouds..


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @mistyspace, enjoy the forum


----------



## Boer

Ok guys, since my interest is mostly in the building and modding arena, where is the best place to post some of my pics and maybe answer a few questions of fellow interested builders / modders? Who knows who Raidy is? The Genisis journey? Anyone familiar with those terms?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Boer said:


> Ok guys, since my interest is mostly in the building and modding arena, where is the best place to post some of my pics and maybe answer a few questions of fellow interested builders / modders? Who knows who Raidy is? The Genisis journey? Anyone familiar with those terms?


 
Best place would be to start your own thread in this forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/electronic-cigarette-mods/

No, those terms would be new to most of us. So feel free to go into details. Maybe a story line breaking it up in chunks with a new post for each chunk, but whatever suits your style. We shall follow with interest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Boer said:


> Ok guys, since my interest is mostly in the building and modding arena, where is the best place to post some of my pics and maybe answer a few questions of fellow interested builders / modders? Who knows who Raidy is? The Genisis journey? Anyone familiar with those terms?



Isn't Raidy that German or English guy that invented the Genisis atty wire mesh, kanthal, bottom tank feeding system. "Coil" sits outside the top of the tank like a dripper would?


----------



## Humbolt

Greetings all. Noob here. Just started vaping 15 days ago, been cigarette free for 15 days too. Got handed a Twisp by my mom as she wasn't using hers anymore and I haven't looked back since. Will be looking to upgrade in a month or 2 but would first like to learn a bit more about vaping before I proceed with this new found hobby.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## baksteen8168

Humbolt said:


> Greetings all. Noob here. Just started vaping 15 days ago, been cigarette free for 15 days too. Got handed a Twisp by my mom as she wasn't using hers anymore and I haven't looked back since. Will be looking to upgrade in a month or 2 but would first like to learn a bit more about vaping before I proceed with this new found hobby.


Welcome!

You have come to the right place. Be prepared to be poor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Humbolt


----------



## Humbolt

Thanks, Baksteen. 
I am prepared to be poor. This will just be another hobby on my list. The wife approves so i'm all set

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

Thanks @BumbleBee


----------



## baksteen8168

Humbolt said:


> Thanks, Baksteen.
> I am prepared to be poor. This will just be another hobby on my list. The wife approves so i'm all set


Wait till she sees what you are spending. Lol. Still worth every penny though!


----------



## TylerD

Humbolt said:


> Greetings all. Noob here. Just started vaping 15 days ago, been cigarette free for 15 days too. Got handed a Twisp by my mom as she wasn't using hers anymore and I haven't looked back since. Will be looking to upgrade in a month or 2 but would first like to learn a bit more about vaping before I proceed with this new found hobby.


Hi @Humbolt ! Congrats on the 15 days! That's awesome!
Enjoy the forum and share your journey with us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

Thanks @TylerD 
@baksteen8168 Yeah well ill be saving money on cigarettes (pack a day smoker) so that money will be pumped into this. I will keep it reasonable, though. Happy wife = Happy life, as they say

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Humbolt said:


> Thanks @TylerD
> @baksteen8168 Yeah well ill be saving money on cigarettes (pack a day smoker) so that money will be pumped into this. I will keep it reasonable, though. Happy wife = Happy life, as they say


Was also on a pack to pack and a half a day.


----------



## Boer

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Isn't Raidy that German or English guy that invented the Genisis atty wire mesh, kanthal, bottom tank feeding system. "Coil" sits outside the top of the tank like a dripper would?


 
Indeed, I was there when he introduced his noble idea. It kinda rocked the entire vaping community at the time and many of the current designs are based on his original idea - with a few tweeks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Boer said:


> Indeed, I was there when he introduced his noble idea. It kinda rocked the entire vaping community at the time and many of the current designs are based on his original idea - with a few tweeks.



That must have been an experience I'm sure. Would love the see the mod you made. Welcome to the forum always tons of ideas and innovations going around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Humbolt said:


> Greetings all. Noob here. Just started vaping 15 days ago, been cigarette free for 15 days too. Got handed a Twisp by my mom as she wasn't using hers anymore and I haven't looked back since. Will be looking to upgrade in a month or 2 but would first like to learn a bit more about vaping before I proceed with this new found hobby.


 
Congrats on your 15 days stinkie free  and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## hands

welcome Humbolt. 15 days is fantastic keep it up.the forum has all the info to get started and then some.


----------



## Marzuq

Humbolt said:


> Greetings all. Noob here. Just started vaping 15 days ago, been cigarette free for 15 days too. Got handed a Twisp by my mom as she wasn't using hers anymore and I haven't looked back since. Will be looking to upgrade in a month or 2 but would first like to learn a bit more about vaping before I proceed with this new found hobby.



Welcome @Humbolt. 15 days is awesome. Keep it up and keep vaping 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Humbolt said:


> Greetings all. Noob here. Just started vaping 15 days ago, been cigarette free for 15 days too. Got handed a Twisp by my mom as she wasn't using hers anymore and I haven't looked back since. Will be looking to upgrade in a month or 2 but would first like to learn a bit more about vaping before I proceed with this new found hobby.



Welcome @Humbolt 
Well done on the 15 days! Great achievement. Twisp also got me off the stinkies 
Enjoy the forum and good luck for the journey


----------



## Triskele

Hi everyone, I am from Pta and have been smoking for 20 odd years now. Last week I had no idea what vaping was and now I don't even miss the stinkies. Amazing. Never thought it would happen ?

Anyway, I am just going to ask if you guys don't mind, and sorry if it has been asked before but I am so confused right now. I cannot afford to keep on buying these Green Smoke cartos. Have been refilling them but they won't last that long.

So: does anyone know where I can get an adapter that will allow me to screw on a clearo? I think Green Smoke batteries are 808-d2, but a lot of the online stores only say 808 adapter and there is a difference between d1 and d2 right? 

I like the Green Smoke batteries and don't want to buy another system right now, rather make the progression with time. So if anyone has some suggestions, I would really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Welcome @Triskele ......and this is only the beginning . Enjoy your journey


----------



## Marzuq

Hi there and welcome @Triskele. Unfortunately I can't help with ur question but u have definitely come to the right place to look for answers. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triskele

Thanks for the welcome! ? This is a brave new world.


----------



## BumbleBee

Triskele said:


> Thanks for the welcome! ? This is a brave new world.


Hi and Welcome to the forum 

The 808 format is not very common and the range of parts and accessories for them are very scarce, my advice would be to consider moving over to the 510 format of connectors as soon as you budget allows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Triskele said:


> Hi everyone, I am from Pta and have been smoking for 20 odd years now. Last week I had no idea what vaping was and now I don't even miss the stinkies. Amazing. Never thought it would happen ?
> 
> Anyway, I am just going to ask if you guys don't mind, and sorry if it has been asked before but I am so confused right now. I cannot afford to keep on buying these Green Smoke cartos. Have been refilling them but they won't last that long.
> 
> So: does anyone know where I can get an adapter that will allow me to screw on a clearo? I think Green Smoke batteries are 808-d2, but a lot of the online stores only say 808 adapter and there is a difference between d1 and d2 right?
> 
> I like the Green Smoke batteries and don't want to buy another system right now, rather make the progression with time. So if anyone has some suggestions, I would really appreciate it!


Welcome @Triskele . I unfortunately do not have any experience with your mentioned device, but I am sure someone here has walked the same route. Just hang in there, someone should be able to help. You might also have better luck posting your question in the general section.


----------



## baksteen8168

@Triskele - this might be something to look into. (Don't know where you would find it locally though)

http://www.evcigarettes.com/thread-adapter-808d-1-to-ego/

With that you should be able to use any ego threaded device like the mini Protank 3, etc.


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> @Triskele - this might be something to look into. (Don't know where you would find it locally though)
> 
> http://www.evcigarettes.com/thread-adapter-808d-1-to-ego/
> 
> With that you should be able to use any ego threaded device like the mini Protank 3, etc.


or.... VapeKing ce4 starter kit for R180

http://www.vapeking.co.za/starter-k...-blister-pack-650mah-battery-black-clone.html


----------



## yuganp

Triskele said:


> Hi everyone, I am from Pta and have been smoking for 20 odd years now. Last week I had no idea what vaping was and now I don't even miss the stinkies. Amazing. Never thought it would happen ?
> 
> Anyway, I am just going to ask if you guys don't mind, and sorry if it has been asked before but I am so confused right now. I cannot afford to keep on buying these Green Smoke cartos. Have been refilling them but they won't last that long.
> 
> So: does anyone know where I can get an adapter that will allow me to screw on a clearo? I think Green Smoke batteries are 808-d2, but a lot of the online stores only say 808 adapter and there is a difference between d1 and d2 right?
> 
> I like the Green Smoke batteries and don't want to buy another system right now, rather make the progression with time. So if anyone has some suggestions, I would really appreciate it!


 
The green smoke devices use a non standard 808-d connector. Read somewhere a long time ago that they did this so that you cannot use other brand cartomizers on their devices. 

If you like that size and shape of batteries then try getting a normal 510 device and not the ego based devices. I think that eCiggies still sell standard 510 batteries.

Other option is to go for a mini ego battery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Triskele

Wow, you guys are on the ball here! Didn't expect such a fast response, thank you! 

Bumble bee and Baksteen, will check those out. That Vape King starter pack is less than the postage from overseas and only R30 more expensive than the Green Smoke carto 5 pack. So that is def worth it until I can afford something better. Like a 505, cheers Yuganp. 

Thank you very much again. It's so nice to have a place like this. Stoked!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Triskele said:


> Wow, you guys are on the ball here! Didn't expect such a fast response, thank you!
> 
> Bumble bee and Baksteen, will check those out. That Vape King starter pack is less than the postage from overseas and only R30 more expensive than the Green Smoke carto 5 pack. So that is def worth it until I can afford something better. Like a 505, cheers Yuganp.
> 
> Thank you very much again. It's so nice to have a place like this. Stoked!!!


Think you mean 510. 

You are going to have fun on this journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hookah_killer

Hi guys

I discovered vaping about two months ago and I have purchased my first pv from VapeKing(thanks Annemarie) 2weeks ago. Didn't start vaping to quit analogs, but hubbly(hookah) over weekends with the mates and 2-3 times per week has been the problem, hence my name on the forum.

I know a lot of people that start vaping for the same reason I did very often get frowned upon by the vaping community due to not being previous cigarette smokers and that smoking hookah is just seen as a social pass time and not a real addiction of sorts, so please take it easy on the criticism.
Vaping just makes so much more sense to me seeing as it is not harmful smoke that I am inhaling anymore and the flavour is so much better than any hookah flavours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Hookah_killer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I discovered vaping about two months ago and I have purchased my first pv from VapeKing(thanks Annemarie) 2weeks ago. Didn't start vaping to quit analogs, but hubbly(hookah) over weekends with the mates and 2-3 times per week has been the problem, hence my name on the forum.
> 
> I know a lot of people that start vaping for the same reason I did very often get frowned upon by the vaping community due to not being previous cigarette smokers and that smoking hookah is just seen as a social pass time and not a real addiction of sorts, so please take it easy on the criticism.
> Vaping just makes so much more sense to me seeing as it is not harmful smoke that I am inhaling anymore and the flavour is so much better than any hookah flavours.


Welcome @Hookah_killer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hookah_killer

baksteen8168 said:


> Welcome @Hookah_killer


Thanks baksteen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Hookah_killer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I discovered vaping about two months ago and I have purchased my first pv from VapeKing(thanks Annemarie) 2weeks ago. Didn't start vaping to quit analogs, but hubbly(hookah) over weekends with the mates and 2-3 times per week has been the problem, hence my name on the forum.
> 
> I know a lot of people that start vaping for the same reason I did very often get frowned upon by the vaping community due to not being previous cigarette smokers and that smoking hookah is just seen as a social pass time and not a real addiction of sorts, so please take it easy on the criticism.
> Vaping just makes so much more sense to me seeing as it is not harmful smoke that I am inhaling anymore and the flavour is so much better than any hookah flavours.


Hookah is more harmful than cigarette smoking. So, your are most welcome. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Hookah_killer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I discovered vaping about two months ago and I have purchased my first pv from VapeKing(thanks Annemarie) 2weeks ago. Didn't start vaping to quit analogs, but hubbly(hookah) over weekends with the mates and 2-3 times per week has been the problem, hence my name on the forum.
> 
> I know a lot of people that start vaping for the same reason I did very often get frowned upon by the vaping community due to not being previous cigarette smokers and that smoking hookah is just seen as a social pass time and not a real addiction of sorts, so please take it easy on the criticism.
> Vaping just makes so much more sense to me seeing as it is not harmful smoke that I am inhaling anymore and the flavour is so much better than any hookah flavours.


Welcome to the forum and a much healthier alternative to hookah, enjoy


----------



## Hookah_killer

Thanks guys, I feel at home on here already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Triskele said:


> Hi everyone, I am from Pta and have been smoking for 20 odd years now. Last week I had no idea what vaping was and now I don't even miss the stinkies. Amazing. Never thought it would happen ?
> 
> Anyway, I am just going to ask if you guys don't mind, and sorry if it has been asked before but I am so confused right now. I cannot afford to keep on buying these Green Smoke cartos. Have been refilling them but they won't last that long.
> 
> So: does anyone know where I can get an adapter that will allow me to screw on a clearo? I think Green Smoke batteries are 808-d2, but a lot of the online stores only say 808 adapter and there is a difference between d1 and d2 right?
> 
> I like the Green Smoke batteries and don't want to buy another system right now, rather make the progression with time. So if anyone has some suggestions, I would really appreciate it!



Hi @Triskele 
Welcome to the forum and congrats on the switch to vaping!
Enjoy the forum, I am sure you will discover we have a great place

Regarding your GreenSmoke question, I think the people who have responded are correct, and i also remember reading what @yuganp said, that they use a proprietary connector. In my view, you are better off going to a more popular Ego or 510 device as your main vaping deviee than trying to source a different carto/tank for the GreenSmoke battery. 

I also have a GreenSmoke and i carry it with me everywhere as my backup in my penholder of my man bag. For its size it makes a superb backup. And it doesnt leak. I keep that little green rubber plug attached to the tip. I suggest you move on to other devices and keep the GreenSmoke as an excellent backup.

Best of luck and enjoy the journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hookah_killer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I discovered vaping about two months ago and I have purchased my first pv from VapeKing(thanks Annemarie) 2weeks ago. Didn't start vaping to quit analogs, but hubbly(hookah) over weekends with the mates and 2-3 times per week has been the problem, hence my name on the forum.
> 
> I know a lot of people that start vaping for the same reason I did very often get frowned upon by the vaping community due to not being previous cigarette smokers and that smoking hookah is just seen as a social pass time and not a real addiction of sorts, so please take it easy on the criticism.
> Vaping just makes so much more sense to me seeing as it is not harmful smoke that I am inhaling anymore and the flavour is so much better than any hookah flavours.



Welcome @Hookah_killer 
All the best for your conversion to vaping

While I agree that converting from Hookah to vaping is a good thing, its just the frquency that i think may be an issue. Its a pity to convert a few times a week habit into a daily ongoing habit? Just saying. 

Anyhow, I never was. Hookah user so maybe i dont appreciate what it means. All the best though and hope it goes well fo you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.


----------



## Ferdi

Hi there guys/girls. Been ghosting around here for a while. Havent had a stinky for 23 days now. Looking for a upgrade soon from my evods.
Cheers
Ferdi.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Morne

Welcome @Ferdi enjoy your stay here with us! Congrats for giving up the stinkies.


----------



## hands

Welcome Ferdi. 23 days is fantastic


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Ferdi , nice to see you peeking out from the shadows 

Well done on your first few smoke free weeks


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome @Ferdi.awesome accomplishment. All of the best going forward 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Ferdi!! Enjoy the forum


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Hookah_killer

Silver said:


> Welcome @Hookah_killer
> All the best for your conversion to vaping
> 
> While I agree that converting from Hookah to vaping is a good thing, its just the frquency that i think may be an issue. Its a pity to convert a few times a week habit into a daily ongoing habit? Just saying.
> 
> Anyhow, I never was. Hookah user so maybe i dont appreciate what it means. All the best though and hope it goes well fo you


I don't vape everyday, only when the "hookah urge" hits, its more about the relaxing effect and flavour to me than anything else. Planning on getting some 0mg juices at the end of the month so that might change, but will try not to overdo it. Thanks for the support @Silver .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands

welcome Hookah_killer hope you enjoy it here and don't turn into a chain vaper


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to the forum @Ferdi 
Well done on your 23 days free 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## si_wayne

Hi All, I started vaping about 6 weeks ago as I felt it could be something I would enjoy. I quickly learned I much prefered vaping to smoking analogs, but initially didn't have the willpower to give up the analogs, however that soon changed. I have been completely off analogs for 18 days now, and am really enjoying the vaping journey. I was exposed to this forum at the KZN Vape Meet this past weekend and have found it to be most informative, so I decided to sign up and get involved. Glad to be here!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Al3x

si_wayne said:


> Hi All, I started vaping about 6 weeks ago as I felt it could be something I would enjoy. I quickly learned I much prefered vaping to smoking analogs, but initially didn't have the willpower to give up the analogs, however that soon changed. I have been completely off analogs for 18 days now, and am really enjoying the vaping journey. I was exposed to this forum at the KZN Vape Meet this past weekend and have found it to be most informative, so I decided to sign up and get involved. Glad to be here!


welcome @si_wayne enjoy your stay and congrads on giving up the stinkies


----------



## si_wayne

Thanks for the welcome @Al3x


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @si_wayne

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

si_wayne said:


> Hi All, I started vaping about 6 weeks ago as I felt it could be something I would enjoy. I quickly learned I much prefered vaping to smoking analogs, but initially didn't have the willpower to give up the analogs, however that soon changed. I have been completely off analogs for 18 days now, and am really enjoying the vaping journey. I was exposed to this forum at the KZN Vape Meet this past weekend and have found it to be most informative, so I decided to sign up and get involved. Glad to be here!


Most welcome. Congrats on the 18 days, that is a great achievement. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

si_wayne said:


> Hi All, I started vaping about 6 weeks ago as I felt it could be something I would enjoy. I quickly learned I much prefered vaping to smoking analogs, but initially didn't have the willpower to give up the analogs, however that soon changed. I have been completely off analogs for 18 days now, and am really enjoying the vaping journey. I was exposed to this forum at the KZN Vape Meet this past weekend and have found it to be most informative, so I decided to sign up and get involved. Glad to be here!


welcome @si_wayne.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum si_wayne and well done on being smoke free for 18 days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## si_wayne

Thanks to you all for the warm welcome! Had I known about this forum when I started vaping I may have taken a slightly different path on my vaping journey. Have been busying myself reading up on the existing threads, from equipment to juice and everything in-between, I really am enjoying educating myself. An enormous amount of knowledge is available here, it's really fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

welcome @si_wayne and goodluck on your journey here!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne

Welcome @si_wayne I hope you enjoy your stay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wes

Hi guys and girls

Wes here from Durban. I started with ecigs about 5 years ago when those "cigarette looking" kits started popping up all over the show. I've only ever been a casual smoker, so they had no long term appeal to me - it wasn't a hobby I could enjoy. After getting a protank/ego based kit earlier this year, I was hooked and have since switched to mechs. Great hobby, great community!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @Wes, hope you have fun here on the forum with us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

Hi everybody, New newbie here lol, new to the forum not vaping. had a few pens then went on to the mods and drippers for awhile but ended back on something easy Spinner bat with a Aspire Nautilus head and that was good enough up until a few weeks ago when I came across the REO MINI then I had to get one, so thanks to my buddy Benji VAPOUR MOUNTAIN for hooking me up today and he told me I need to reg on the forum now so here I am

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

IMMIE said:


> Hi everybody, New newbie here lol, new to the forum not vaping. had a few pens then went on to the mods and drippers for awhile but ended back on something easy Spinner bat with a Aspire Nautilus head and that was good enough up until a few weeks ago when I came across the REO MINI then I had to get one, so thanks to my buddy Benji VAPOUR MOUNTAIN for hooking me up today and he told me I need to reg on the forum now so here I am


welcome immie

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD

IMMIE said:


> Hi everybody, New newbie here lol, new to the forum not vaping. had a few pens then went on to the mods and drippers for awhile but ended back on something easy Spinner bat with a Aspire Nautilus head and that was good enough up until a few weeks ago when I came across the REO MINI then I had to get one, so thanks to my buddy Benji VAPOUR MOUNTAIN for hooking me up today and he told me I need to reg on the forum now so here I am


Welcome @IMMIE ! You're at the right place. Awesome looking Reo!


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @IMMIE


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum Wes and IMMIE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sparrow

HI ladies and gents

I am new to Vaping kicked the cigarette habit along with a Juice diet!! 

Keeping it simple, started with Twisp (someone gave me), now moved to E-sense Device, which has an aspire coil.

Just a lady keeping it simple and trying to nib a bad habit (smoking)

Thank you for forum and nice meet you all. lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum Sparrow and well done on kicking the cigarette habit. how long have you been vaping?


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Sparrow and well done on making the decision to switch to digital


----------



## baksteen8168

Welcome @Sparrow.


----------



## Vaping Jay

Hey people!
Jay here.. from Pretoria... What to say...
I've been vaping for just a little over a year. Not much more to say...
If we were on a date right now, this would be that awkward silence that makes you either want to run screaming or jump each other and do beautiful and disturbing things to each other...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Vaping Jay said:


> Hey people!
> Jay here.. from Pretoria... What to say...
> I've been vaping for just a little over a year. Not much more to say...
> If we were on a date right now, this would be that awkward silence that makes you either want to run screaming or jump each other and do beautiful and disturbing things to each other...


Not jumping you, but welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum Vaping Jay


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Vaping Jay , let's hope the awkward silence doesn't last too long.


----------



## BigAnt

Hi everyone BigAnt here based in Fourways JHB and hope to meet most of you at JHB meet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @BigAnt , hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## Metal Liz

IMMIE said:


> Hi everybody, New newbie here lol, new to the forum not vaping. had a few pens then went on to the mods and drippers for awhile but ended back on something easy Spinner bat with a Aspire Nautilus head and that was good enough up until a few weeks ago when I came across the REO MINI then I had to get one, so thanks to my buddy Benji VAPOUR MOUNTAIN for hooking me up today and he told me I need to reg on the forum now so here I am


 
Welcome to the forum and congrats on the Reo, amazing little device 



Sparrow said:


> HI ladies and gents
> 
> I am new to Vaping kicked the cigarette habit along with a Juice diet!!
> 
> Keeping it simple, started with Twisp (someone gave me), now moved to E-sense Device, which has an aspire coil.
> 
> Just a lady keeping it simple and trying to nib a bad habit (smoking)
> 
> Thank you for forum and nice meet you all. lol


 
Welcome lady  hope you have fun here with us 



Vaping Jay said:


> Hey people!
> Jay here.. from Pretoria... What to say...
> I've been vaping for just a little over a year. Not much more to say...
> If we were on a date right now, this would be that awkward silence that makes you either want to run screaming or jump each other and do beautiful and disturbing things to each other...


 
Hahahaha your post cracked me up!!! welcome to the forum


----------



## klodinam74

Hi my name is Andreas! 2 months ago I quit smoking and started vaping e-cigarette

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

Vaping Jay said:


> Hey people!
> Jay here.. from Pretoria... What to say...
> I've been vaping for just a little over a year. Not much more to say...
> If we were on a date right now, this would be that awkward silence that makes you either want to run screaming or jump each other and do beautiful and disturbing things to each other...


welcome to the forum to all the new members... trust you will have a good stay


----------



## BumbleBee

klodinam74 said:


> Hi my name is Andreas! 2 months ago I quit smoking and started vaping e-cigarette


Welcome @klodinam74  Congrats on making the switch to vaping and hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum BigAnt


----------



## Metal Liz

klodinam74 said:


> Hi my name is Andreas! 2 months ago I quit smoking and started vaping e-cigarette


 
Welcome to the forum and well done on your 2 months vaping journey!!!!


----------



## Silver

si_wayne said:


> Thanks to you all for the warm welcome! Had I known about this forum when I started vaping I may have taken a slightly different path on my vaping journey. Have been busying myself reading up on the existing threads, from equipment to juice and everything in-between, I really am enjoying educating myself. An enormous amount of knowledge is available here, it's really fantastic.


 
Welcome @si_wayne 
We certainly have a wonderful forum filled with loads of knowledge and very helpful members!
Enjoy the journey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Triskele

Silver said:


> Hi @Triskele
> Welcome to the forum and congrats on the switch to vaping!
> Enjoy the forum, I am sure you will discover we have a great place
> 
> Regarding your GreenSmoke question, I think the people who have responded are correct, and i also remember reading what @yuganp said, that they use a proprietary connector. In my view, you are better off going to a more popular Ego or 510 device as your main vaping deviee than trying to source a different carto/tank for the GreenSmoke battery.
> 
> I also have a GreenSmoke and i carry it with me everywhere as my backup in my penholder of my man bag. For its size it makes a superb backup. And it doesnt leak. I keep that little green rubber plug attached to the tip. I suggest you move on to other devices and keep the GreenSmoke as an excellent backup.
> 
> Best of luck and enjoy the journey


Thank you Silver. That is good advice. I think I will do exactly that. ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TalhaMoolla

Hi all newbie vaper. 6 months going strong. Hope to get some advice and tips 
Talha 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to the forum @TalhaMoolla hope you enjoy it here and shoot if you have any questions


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## Andre

TalhaMoolla said:


> Hi all newbie vaper. 6 months going strong. Hope to get some advice and tips
> Talha
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


Most welcome. Congrats on the 6 months, a huge milestone and achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## ConradS

Hi,

New here and new to modern vaping, years ago tried a cig-a-like and was not too impressed and whilst I knew the Twisps existed I was just never that impressed with the crazy pricing for a starter product. 

Since bought a Vape Africa Evod clone and so far so good - had it for a couple weeks. 

Fiddling about with some juices, I seem to prefer the lighter mg's at the moment - I am what I would classify as a light smoker used to take no more than 1 or 2 boxes a week about - this feels better to me and a bit cleaner and less smelly.

Would like to start thinking about a VV and a glass atomizer soon enough.

Thanks
Conrad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

To all the new members, A WARM:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

ConradS said:


> Hi,
> 
> New here and new to modern vaping, years ago tried a cig-a-like and was not too impressed and whilst I knew the Twisps existed I was just never that impressed with the crazy pricing for a starter product.
> 
> Since bought a Vape Africa Evod clone and so far so good - had it for a couple weeks.
> 
> Fiddling about with some juices, I seem to prefer the lighter mg's at the moment - I am what I would classify as a light smoker used to take no more than 1 or 2 boxes a week about - this feels better to me and a bit cleaner and less smelly.
> 
> Would like to start thinking about a VV and a glass atomizer soon enough.
> 
> Thanks
> Conrad


 
welcome to the forum and well done on giving vaping another go, 2 of my friends have the vape africa vv starter kit and they're very happy with it, but have to admit the one keeps pinching my reo when they're over at my house for a couple of puffs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ConradS

Thanks for the welcome. I hear you with the Reo but I am still a bit bang of the Mech mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum ConradS. as long as you are vaping and not smoking it does not matter what device you using as long as its working and keeping you from smoking. well done on kicking that nasty habit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## darkjedeye

My name is eric, i just bought my first e-cig yesterday. got myself a Vape King. i bought the iClear pack from them, and bought the vision spinner battery. Really loving it. I suppose i bought it to move away from normal cigarettes(had only 1 since i bought the ecig) and it works out cheaper, and safer considering i have a 17 month old.

i do have a question though.

Has anyone else bought the iClear from Vape King? and did your batteries(o what ever they called) fail out of box aswell? or have i done something wrong or missed something? my vision spinner II died yesterday so i decided to use one of the stock ones, and neither worked. pugged into charger, says it's full, unplug, hit the button, and nothing... really dissapointed abt that..(hence had 1 normal cigarete...) but vision is up and running again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

ConradS said:


> Hi,
> 
> New here and new to modern vaping, years ago tried a cig-a-like and was not too impressed and whilst I knew the Twisps existed I was just never that impressed with the crazy pricing for a starter product.
> 
> Since bought a Vape Africa Evod clone and so far so good - had it for a couple weeks.
> 
> Fiddling about with some juices, I seem to prefer the lighter mg's at the moment - I am what I would classify as a light smoker used to take no more than 1 or 2 boxes a week about - this feels better to me and a bit cleaner and less smelly.
> 
> Would like to start thinking about a VV and a glass atomizer soon enough.
> 
> Thanks
> Conrad



Welcome @ConradS 
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place!

Agreed on the cigalikes from a few years back. Lol, they didnt work well at all. Thankfully modern vaping (i like the way you phrased that) is filled with much better performing devices!

All the best for your journey


----------



## Silver

darkjedeye said:


> My name is eric, i just bought my first e-cig yesterday. got myself a Vape King. i bought the iClear pack from them, and bought the vision spinner battery. Really loving it. I suppose i bought it to move away from normal cigarettes(had only 1 since i bought the ecig) and it works out cheaper, and safer considering i have a 17 month old.
> 
> i do have a question though.
> 
> Has anyone else bought the iClear from Vape King? and did your batteries(o what ever they called) fail out of box aswell? or have i done something wrong or missed something? my vision spinner II died yesterday so i decided to use one of the stock ones, and neither worked. pugged into charger, says it's full, unplug, hit the button, and nothing... really dissapointed abt that..(hence had 1 normal cigarete...) but vision is up and running again.



Welcome to the forum @darkjedeye 
Congrats on the switch to vaping. 

As for your question, i am not sure, maybe those batteries are not turned on. You have to press the fire buttom 5 times to turn them on (for some of them). You can also get in touch with @Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo on this forum from VapeKing. Im sure one of them can help you out

All the best for your journey

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @ConradS and @darkjedeye 
trust you will find your membership here to be helpful and informative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @ConradS and @darkjedeye 

@darkjedeye sounds like the batteries are locked, like @Silver said you need to unlock them by pressing the fire button 5 times in quick succession, you can lock them again the same way to prevent accidental firing when they're packed away or in your pocket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

darkjedeye said:


> My name is eric, i just bought my first e-cig yesterday. got myself a Vape King. i bought the iClear pack from them, and bought the vision spinner battery. Really loving it. I suppose i bought it to move away from normal cigarettes(had only 1 since i bought the ecig) and it works out cheaper, and safer considering i have a 17 month old.
> 
> i do have a question though.
> 
> Has anyone else bought the iClear from Vape King? and did your batteries(o what ever they called) fail out of box aswell? or have i done something wrong or missed something? my vision spinner II died yesterday so i decided to use one of the stock ones, and neither worked. pugged into charger, says it's full, unplug, hit the button, and nothing... really dissapointed abt that..(hence had 1 normal cigarete...) but vision is up and running again.


 
Welcome to the forum and well done on making the switch, like @Silver mentioned above, it sounds to me like your battery might be switched off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

darkjedeye said:


> My name is eric, i just bought my first e-cig yesterday. got myself a Vape King. i bought the iClear pack from them, and bought the vision spinner battery. Really loving it. I suppose i bought it to move away from normal cigarettes(had only 1 since i bought the ecig) and it works out cheaper, and safer considering i have a 17 month old.
> 
> i do have a question though.
> 
> Has anyone else bought the iClear from Vape King? and did your batteries(o what ever they called) fail out of box aswell? or have i done something wrong or missed something? my vision spinner II died yesterday so i decided to use one of the stock ones, and neither worked. pugged into charger, says it's full, unplug, hit the button, and nothing... really dissapointed abt that..(hence had 1 normal cigarete...) but vision is up and running again.



Morning and welcome. Congrats on your switching to vaping. 

Dit you press your button on your batteries 5 times to switch them on? 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Vega

Howzit all,

New to vaping for the last month or so and haven't been back on the tobacco since. Absolutely in love with it and can see myself building my own kits in the not so distant future. I have found this to be an extremely good business opportunity and would definitely consider owning a shop of my own too

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz

Vega said:


> Howzit all,
> 
> New to vaping for the last month or so and haven't been back on the tobacco since. Absolutely in love with it and can see myself building my own kits in the not so distant future. I have found this to be an extremely good business opportunity and would definitely consider owning a shop of my own too


 
Welcome to the forum and well done on being a month stinkie free


----------



## annemarievdh

Vega said:


> Howzit all,
> 
> New to vaping for the last month or so and haven't been back on the tobacco since. Absolutely in love with it and can see myself building my own kits in the not so distant future. I have found this to be an extremely good business opportunity and would definitely consider owning a shop of my own too


 
Welcome to the forum @Vega.


----------



## TruEd

Hi Guys / Gals
Eddie, Gauteng, as NOOB as they come. Vaping for 7 days now. 105 analogs avoided

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to the forum @TruEd and well done on your 7 days  what setup are you running?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

TruEd said:


> Hi Guys / Gals
> Eddie, Gauteng, as NOOB as they come. Vaping for 7 days now. 105 analogs avoided


 
Welcome to the grates forum you will ever find @TruEd. Enjoy!!!


----------



## annemarievdh

TruEd said:


> Hi Guys / Gals
> Eddie, Gauteng, as NOOB as they come. Vaping for 7 days now. 105 analogs avoided


 
Welcome to the grates forum you will ever find @TruEd. Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TruEd

Metal Liz said:


> Welcome to the forum @TruEd and well done on your 7 days  what setup are you running?


 
Thank you Liz

Its a Vapeking starter kit. 1100 Bat, iClear Dual coil - I think its an awesome starter kit!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TruEd

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome to the grates forum you will ever find @TruEd. Enjoy!!!


 
Thank you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Vega and @TruEd 

Hope you guys enjoy the forum, plenty of info and helpful advice around here... all the best on getting over your new vaping "noobness"


----------



## Smoke187

Welcome all new members, hope you'll have an awesome time on the forum


----------



## Ollie

Sup all

Like the title suggests, im a Noob Vaper... haha, love that.

Been trying to kick the "stinkies" for a while now, and have tried all sorts of products on the market. Eventually, a mate of mine introduced me to Vaping just over 2 weeks ago, and told me to get a twisp. I did, and only in my quest for a slightly cheaper juice, did i realise how big and in depth this rabbit hole is. WOW, its like a whole new cult.

Looking forward to getting involved, and learning what I can.

Shananaaa

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome, and congrats on quitting the stingkies. @Oliver Barry


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Oliver Barry said:


> Sup all
> 
> Like the title suggests, im a Noob Vaper... haha, love that.
> 
> Been trying to kick the "stinkies" for a while now, and have tried all sorts of products on the market. Eventually, a mate of mine introduced me to Vaping just over 2 weeks ago, and told me to get a twisp. I did, and only in my quest for a slightly cheaper juice, did i realise how big and in depth this rabbit hole is. WOW, its like a whole new cult.
> 
> Looking forward to getting involved, and learning what I can.
> 
> Shananaaa


 
Welcome to forum 

Yes this rabbit hole goes very deep and it turns into quite an addictive hobby, so make sure your pockets are just as deep hehehe 

If you have any questions just shoot, we have an amazing group of people here with loads of knowledge to share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Metal Liz said:


> Welcome to forum
> 
> Yes this rabbit hole goes very deep and it turns into quite an addictive hobby, so make sure your pockets are just as deep hehehe
> 
> If you have any questions just shoot, we have an amazing group of people here with loads of knowledge to share


Thanks Liz... already have plans to buy another e-cig. this time my decision will be an informed one. haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

welcome darkjedeye hope you got your battery fixed.
welcome Vega,Eddie,Oliver Barry and well done on being smoke free. there are a lot of useful info on these forum pages and a lot of fun still to be had, enjoy your vaping journey


----------



## Yiannaki

TruEd said:


> Hi Guys / Gals
> Eddie, Gauteng, as NOOB as they come. Vaping for 7 days now. 105 analogs avoided


 
Most welcome @TruEd 

Well done on kicking the habit and choosing a healthier path. I personally feel that the first week is the hardest. Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey. 




Oliver Barry said:


> Sup all
> 
> Like the title suggests, im a Noob Vaper... haha, love that.
> 
> Been trying to kick the "stinkies" for a while now, and have tried all sorts of products on the market. Eventually, a mate of mine introduced me to Vaping just over 2 weeks ago, and told me to get a twisp. I did, and only in my quest for a slightly cheaper juice, did i realise how big and in depth this rabbit hole is. WOW, its like a whole new cult.
> 
> Looking forward to getting involved, and learning what I can.
> 
> Shananaaa


 
Hello and Welcome @Oliver Barry and congrats on the 2 week milestone! 

Nothing wrong with a twisp. Many on here started off on one. If its had you off stinkies for two weeks, then its money well spent in my eyes  

PS get your notebook out, there is a ton of info to soak up on here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie

Yiannaki said:


> Most welcome @TruEd
> 
> Well done on kicking the habit and choosing a healthier path. I personally feel that the first week is the hardest. Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and Welcome @Oliver Barry and congrats on the 2 week milestone!
> 
> Nothing wrong with a twisp. Many on here started off on one. If its had you off stinkies for two weeks, then its money well spent in my eyes
> 
> PS get your notebook out, there is a ton of info to soak up on here


Thanks @Yiannaki, and I agree, there is nothing wrong with my twisp, I just wish I knew about all this before I bought one.
Oh, and trust me dude, the note book is out and about 12 pages deep already. 

Shap

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Oliver Barry said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki, and I agree, there is nothing wrong with my twisp, I just wish I knew about all this before I bought one.
> Oh, and trust me dude, the note book is out and about 12 pages deep already.
> 
> Shap


Welcome!

Only 12 pages...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

baksteen8168 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Only 12 pages...


Lets just say tht its a really big book... haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Oliver Barry said:


> Lets just say tht its a really big book... haha


A1 pages I guess..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Vega said:


> Howzit all,
> 
> New to vaping for the last month or so and haven't been back on the tobacco since. Absolutely in love with it and can see myself building my own kits in the not so distant future. I have found this to be an extremely good business opportunity and would definitely consider owning a shop of my own too



Welcome @Vega 
Enjoy the vaping and the forum
Congrats on the switch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TruEd said:


> Hi Guys / Gals
> Eddie, Gauteng, as NOOB as they come. Vaping for 7 days now. 105 analogs avoided



Congrats @TruEd on those analogs avoided!
Long may it continue
Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oliver Barry said:


> Sup all
> 
> Like the title suggests, im a Noob Vaper... haha, love that.
> 
> Been trying to kick the "stinkies" for a while now, and have tried all sorts of products on the market. Eventually, a mate of mine introduced me to Vaping just over 2 weeks ago, and told me to get a twisp. I did, and only in my quest for a slightly cheaper juice, did i realise how big and in depth this rabbit hole is. WOW, its like a whole new cult.
> 
> Looking forward to getting involved, and learning what I can.
> 
> Shananaaa



Welcome @Oliver Barry 
Congrats on kicking the stinkies. 
Many of us did the same with Twisp, myself included. 
The rabbit hole is indeeed quite deep and seems to be getting deeper by the day
Try make it to the JHB vape meet on Sat if you can
Enjoy the forum! We have a great place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saad

Evening all

Name's Francois. From Stellenbosch and using a Kanger Protank 2 with eVic easy head and monster battery. 

Been varing for the past 8months afterb12 years of analogs and keeping it strong with no relapses.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Saad said:


> Evening all
> 
> Name's Francois. From Stellenbosch and using a Kanger Protank 2 with eVic easy head and monster battery.
> 
> Been varing for the past 8months afterb12 years of analogs and keeping it strong with no relapses.



Welcome to the forum @Saad. Congrats on your 8 months vaping. Enjoy the forum!!! 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## MarkK

Welcome @Saad 
Congrats on 8 months!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Stark

Hey Everybody 
**NEW GUY** 

I'm just getting used to vaping 
im currently vaping an EVOD2 at 2.5Ω but soon to be moving to dual coil 1.5Ω atomizers.

Cant wait for monday 
Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Stark said:


> Hey Everybody
> **NEW GUY**
> 
> I'm just getting used to vaping
> im currently vaping an EVOD2 at 2.5Ω but soon to be moving to dual coil 1.5Ω atomizers.
> 
> Cant wait for monday
> Cheers


Most welcome. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Stark said:


> Hey Everybody
> **NEW GUY**
> 
> I'm just getting used to vaping
> im currently vaping an EVOD2 at 2.5Ω but soon to be moving to dual coil 1.5Ω atomizers.
> 
> Cant wait for monday
> Cheers



Welcome to the forum! Enjoy!!


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Silver

Saad said:


> Evening all
> 
> Name's Francois. From Stellenbosch and using a Kanger Protank 2 with eVic easy head and monster battery.
> 
> Been varing for the past 8months afterb12 years of analogs and keeping it strong with no relapses.



Welcome @Saad 
Congrats on the vaping!
All the best and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Rob Stark 
Congrats on the vaping and seeing as its Monday, good luck for the new atomiser
Enjoy the forum


----------



## BumbleBee

Oliver Barry said:


> Sup all
> 
> Like the title suggests, im a Noob Vaper... haha, love that.
> 
> Been trying to kick the "stinkies" for a while now, and have tried all sorts of products on the market. Eventually, a mate of mine introduced me to Vaping just over 2 weeks ago, and told me to get a twisp. I did, and only in my quest for a slightly cheaper juice, did i realise how big and in depth this rabbit hole is. WOW, its like a whole new cult.
> 
> Looking forward to getting involved, and learning what I can.
> 
> Shananaaa


Welcome to the forum 

This rabbit hole is pretty deep and gets deeper by the day, with many passageways and doors. Let's hope you don't eat the wrong cookie or get lost, just shout if you need help 

Vaping doesn't need to be expensive, if you find the right setup and the right juice you can get by on very little spend but the variety and sheer volume of choices can make it very tempting to spend unnecessarily. Finding your comfort zone comes with time.


----------



## BumbleBee

Saad said:


> Evening all
> 
> Name's Francois. From Stellenbosch and using a Kanger Protank 2 with eVic easy head and monster battery.
> 
> Been varing for the past 8months afterb12 years of analogs and keeping it strong with no relapses.


Hi and welcome Francois... great to hear that you've been doing so well, 8 months off stinkies is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Stark said:


> Hey Everybody
> **NEW GUY**
> 
> I'm just getting used to vaping
> im currently vaping an EVOD2 at 2.5Ω but soon to be moving to dual coil 1.5Ω atomizers.
> 
> Cant wait for monday
> Cheers


Hi Hi.... I'm guessing your opening line comes out of Finding Nemo? Love that flick 


the Evod2 is a great little atomizer and it's already a dual coil, so all you need to do is get some 1.5ohm coils for it


----------



## johan

A warm welcome to all the new member - may you stay with us all on the winner's team!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Welcome to all the new members

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marten

Hey everyone

I guess since I'm new to this forum I should introduce myself. Originally from Cape Town, moved to London 3 years ago. I've been vaping for almost 1 year now and love it!

Great to see vaping spreading back in SA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Marten


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## BumbleBee

Marten said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I guess since I'm new to this forum I should introduce myself. Originally from Cape Town, moved to London 3 years ago. I've been vaping for almost 1 year now and love it!
> 
> Great to see vaping spreading back in SA!


Welcome to the forum @Marten , yeah, vaping is spreading like crazy all over... good to hear you've been enjoying it for so long


----------



## Marten

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @Marten , yeah, vaping is spreading like crazy all over... good to hear you've been enjoying it for so long


 
Thanks for the welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Marten said:


> Thanks for the welcome


You're welcome


----------



## Yiannaki

Welcome to the forum @Marten

Congrats on having kicked the habit for nearly a year now 

Enjoy your stay mate, we have a great place here


----------



## Silver

Marten said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I guess since I'm new to this forum I should introduce myself. Originally from Cape Town, moved to London 3 years ago. I've been vaping for almost 1 year now and love it!
> 
> Great to see vaping spreading back in SA!



Wecome @Marten 
So nice to see South Africans from abroad on the forum
Enjoy


----------



## Metal Liz

Saad said:


> Evening all
> 
> Name's Francois. From Stellenbosch and using a Kanger Protank 2 with eVic easy head and monster battery.
> 
> Been varing for the past 8months afterb12 years of analogs and keeping it strong with no relapses.


 
Welcome to forum Francois and very well done on 8 months 



Rob Stark said:


> Hey Everybody
> **NEW GUY**
> 
> I'm just getting used to vaping
> im currently vaping an EVOD2 at 2.5Ω but soon to be moving to dual coil 1.5Ω atomizers.
> 
> Cant wait for monday
> Cheers


 
Welcome to the forum, can't wait to hear your impressions on Monday of the new dual coils and how it affects your vaping experience 



Marten said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I guess since I'm new to this forum I should introduce myself. Originally from Cape Town, moved to London 3 years ago. I've been vaping for almost 1 year now and love it!
> 
> Great to see vaping spreading back in SA!


 
Welcome Martin, look forward to sharing the moment you reach your 1 year benchmark 


Hope you new guys have loads of fun here with us on the forum, it's a great place with amazing people, for me it sure has changed my life for the better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernst

hi everyone. Just started vapeing a month ago, have not had a cigarette since. I came home with a twisp and now I own a Nautilus mini, a Kangertech pro tank mini and a vision spinner 2. I thought vaping was to save money lol.

I am still going to get more stuff though, still looking for a perfect setup (I hope it's out there).

Nice to see that there is a big active community here in SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Ernst said:


> hi everyone. Just started vapeing a month ago, have not had a cigarette since. I came home with a twisp and now I own a Nautilus mini, a Kangertech pro tank mini and a vision spinner 2. I thought vaping was to save money lol.
> 
> I am still going to get more stuff though, still looking for a perfect setup (I hope it's out there).
> 
> Nice to see that there is a big active community here in SA


Welcome bro...


----------



## Raslin

Welcome and well done, I too am of for a month. Similar situation, I don't think there a 'perfect' setup, too many cool toys out there


----------



## Ollie

Ernst said:


> hi everyone. Just started vapeing a month ago, have not had a cigarette since. I came home with a twisp and now I own a Nautilus mini, a Kangertech pro tank mini and a vision spinner 2. I thought vaping was to save money lol.
> 
> I am still going to get more stuff though, still looking for a perfect setup (I hope it's out there).
> 
> Nice to see that there is a big active community here in SA


Welcome bro... 


Ernst said:


> hi everyone. Just started vapeing a month ago, have not had a cigarette since. I came home with a twisp and now I own a Nautilus mini, a Kangertech pro tank mini and a vision spinner 2. I thought vaping was to save money lol.
> 
> I am still going to get more stuff though, still looking for a perfect setup (I hope it's out there).
> 
> Nice to see that there is a big active community here in SA


Welcome bro...


----------



## Ernst

Raslin said:


> Welcome and well done, I too am of for a month. Similar situation, I don't think there a 'perfect' setup, too many cool toys out there


 
Yes there is a lot of products out there. I am starting to think I should maybe get into this rebuilding thing, not too happy with the Nautilus mini but the Kangertech mini Protank 3 seems to be working well, I got it today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marten

Thanks for the welcomes! I still remember the day I went to the post office last september to collect my vision spinner and davide clearomiser! The battery has since died a horrible death(shook it too hard and the internals came out haha) but the tank my girlfriend is still using to this day - when I take my kayfun or rda away from her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Anoesjka. Now we have living proof that vaping helps for asma !! Enjoy!! 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Anoesjka said:


> Thank you. It really does help.



Happy to hear you feel better and thats thanks to vaping 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Nightfearz

Namaste vaporizers sell personal vaporizers but for medicinal purposes only. Aroma therapy and asthma inhalers etc. But I'm pretty sure if you throw some ejuice in there that it will be awesome...
Enough ramblng. Glad to have you here. Welcome 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome all the new members, and interesting to hear about your experience with asthma @Anoesjka .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leon

Welcome to the forum babes. Love u.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raslin

Anoesjka said:


> Hi all. I dont really smoke but started vaping for my asma. It helps and now I'm hooked. I do 0 nic mint, litchi and benana celada. I'm from Roodepoort. I have been following on my hubs page and now have my own. Jhb vape meet was awesome.


Welcome. Enjoy tge forum and the wjole vaping experience. I have learnt tons here.

From Roodepoort as well .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Anoesjka said:


> Hi all. I dont really smoke but started vaping for my asma. It helps and now I'm hooked. I do 0 nic mint, litchi and benana celada. I'm from Roodepoort. I have been following on my hubs page and now have my own. Jhb vape meet was awesome.


Welcome to the forum 

It's always great to hear of vaping having a positive impact on someone's health, especially nowadays with all the negative propaganda doing the rounds... well done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigB

Time to join the community although I am not new to vaping. Rob Fisher is a great motivator when it comes to this forum. He always speaks well of everyone, I just caved in and joined LOL

Gave up a 30 per day habit in November 2013. I now run two Spinner II's with the latest Aero Tank Mini's. I use Vapour Mountain VM4 and Menthol Ice as alternates during the day.....

I have to say that I have not once felt like having a cigarette! No more wheeze!!! No more cough in the morning!!! Easier on the lungs when doing cardio at the gym!!! PLUS - I get to choose from so many great flavors as well!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @BigB 

So glad to hear vaping is working so well for you. 

With all the great flavours available these days why would anyone want to poison themselves with something that tastes like a bush fire

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brett

Howzit all,
I'm a marketing student at TUKS, but originally hail from Zimbabwe.
Been smoking 30 a day for the last 7 years or so, and I finally decided to make a change.
Haven't started vaping yet, as I'm pretty damn clueless about all this, and being a student I don't rock too much in the way of disposable funds, so I thought I'd get some advice before I buy anything.
Basically, I'm looking for a simple setup that has a good battery life and solid capacity, isn't too complicated and is relatively cheap to run.

Any help would be much appreciated.
Stoked to be here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Brett said:


> Howzit all,
> I'm a marketing student at TUKS, but originally hail from Zimbabwe.
> Been smoking 30 a day for the last 7 years or so, and I finally decided to make a change.
> Haven't started vaping yet, as I'm pretty damn clueless about all this, and being a student I don't rock too much in the way of disposable funds, so I thought I'd get some advice before I buy anything.
> Basically, I'm looking for a simple setup that has a good battery life and solid capacity, isn't too complicated and is relatively cheap to run.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> Stoked to be here


 
Hi there @Brett 

Welcome to the forum, we have a great place here.

I wish you all the best for your decision to look into vaping and to quit stinkies. 

In regard to your question about what to buy, you have a few great options to get you started.

1. The vision spinner 2 is a great and highly rated battery around here. I would pair that with either a mini pro tank 2/3, or if you would prefer a looser draw and dont mind spending some extra money, then a aerotank mini or aspire nautilus mini are also great options.







2. Kangertech Emow Starter Kit: This is a great little piece of kit and has everything you would need in a single box (aside from e liquid) It is available in a normal and mega version. The mega has a bigger capacity for e liquid and a bigger battery.






3. Innokin iTaste MVP 2 - This is a really popular device around here. Unlike the other two, this is a box style mod. It has a 2600 MAH rating which will last quite a while before needing another charge. I would also consider pairing that with either of the tanks i mentioned in my first point. This device also has some extra bells a whistles as it not only has variable voltage, but it also has variable wattage, a ohm meter as well as a puff counter.






All the above are great devices and the decision on which one you pick requires you to try and figure out what it is you prefer. When choosing a tank (clearomiser) for point 1 or 3, consider the following: 

- Do you want a tighter or loose draw? 
- Would you puff it like a stinkie. i.e : take a drag, then inhale or would you puff it like a hubbly where you draw it straight into your lungs?

I hope this helps bud. 

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have.

PS. All of these devices i have mentioned can be found locally

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

BigB said:


> Time to join the community although I am not new to vaping. Rob Fisher is a great motivator when it comes to this forum. He always speaks well of everyone, I just caved in and joined LOL
> 
> Gave up a 30 per day habit in November 2013. I now run two Spinner II's with the latest Aero Tank Mini's. I use Vapour Mountain VM4 and Menthol Ice as alternates during the day.....
> 
> I have to say that I have not once felt like having a cigarette! No more wheeze!!! No more cough in the morning!!! Easier on the lungs when doing cardio at the gym!!! PLUS - I get to choose from so many great flavors as well!!!


 
Oh happy days! You finally joined! Very warm welcome Large B.


----------



## Marzuq

welcome all new members... vape on vape on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tomcat

Hey all, I've been vaping about 2 months, am now on my third day "almost" analog free. Had like 3 drags of a cigarette earlier andI must say the taste was just horrible.

Started out with some cheap ego-ce4, then got a twisp and now I'm using the Titan Pro from VapeMob, gotta say I'm loving it, so big thanks to the guys at VapeMob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ccoetzee

Howsit Guys

Born and bred Capetonian, I was a smoker for 7 years, switched to vaping overnight and I am proud to say I have not had an analog in 3 months! Started on a Ego Spinner with a Kanger Protank 2, absolute delight! I have now moved to a Kayfun mini V2.1 and OH my goodness, the flavour is something else!

I built my first coil last week, 1.6 ohm with Rayon wick, working perfectly. I'm patiently awaiting my Fasttech order, Hana Modz 30, Russian 91% and a Tobh Atty! Must give a shout out to @Vapemob in Cape Town, absolutely fantastic service.

Ciao

Chris

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

hello and welcome @tomcat and @Ccoetzee 
trust your stay with this forum will be a vapeful one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

welcome to all the new peeps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

tomcat said:


> Hey all, I've been vaping about 2 months, am now on my third day "almost" analog free. Had like 3 drags of a cigarette earlier andI must say the taste was just horrible.
> 
> Started out with some cheap ego-ce4, then got a twisp and now I'm using the Titan Pro from VapeMob, gotta say I'm loving it, so big thanks to the guys at VapeMob


 
Welcome to the forum dude, yeah those stinkies are horrible once we get our tastebuds back after years of abuse 



Ccoetzee said:


> Howsit Guys
> 
> Born and bred Capetonian, I was a smoker for 7 years, switched to vaping overnight and I am proud to say I have not had an analog in 3 months! Started on a Ego Spinner with a Kanger Protank 2, absolute delight! I have now moved to a Kayfun mini V2.1 and OH my goodness, the flavour is something else!
> 
> I built my first coil last week, 1.6 ohm with Rayon wick, working perfectly. I'm patiently awaiting my Fasttech order, Hana Modz 30, Russian 91% and a Tobh Atty! Must give a shout out to @Vapemob in Cape Town, absolutely fantastic service.
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Chris


 
Welcome to forum Chris  Nice setup your running there, enjoy the waiting from slowtech hehehe

And congrats to you both for being stinkie free, enjoy the vaping journey and have fun along the way
Vape strong and rock hard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rvdwesth

Ccoetzee said:


> Howsit Guys
> 
> Born and bred Capetonian, I was a smoker for 7 years, switched to vaping overnight and I am proud to say I have not had an analog in 3 months! Started on a Ego Spinner with a Kanger Protank 2, absolute delight! I have now moved to a Kayfun mini V2.1 and OH my goodness, the flavour is something else!
> 
> I built my first coil last week, 1.6 ohm with Rayon wick, working perfectly. I'm patiently awaiting my Fasttech order, Hana Modz 30, Russian 91% and a Tobh Atty! Must give a shout out to @Vapemob in Cape Town, absolutely fantastic service.
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Chris


Awesome stuff!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rvdwesth

tomcat said:


> Hey all, I've been vaping about 2 months, am now on my third day "almost" analog free. Had like 3 drags of a cigarette earlier andI must say the taste was just horrible.
> 
> Started out with some cheap ego-ce4, then got a twisp and now I'm using the Titan Pro from VapeMob, gotta say I'm loving it, so big thanks to the guys at VapeMob


Good luck --> took me about a week to get off the analogs, the wife took about 4 weeks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

I'm glad I found this forum, great place to learn more about new and old stuff, and great people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

BigB said:


> Time to join the community although I am not new to vaping. Rob Fisher is a great motivator when it comes to this forum. He always speaks well of everyone, I just caved in and joined LOL
> 
> Gave up a 30 per day habit in November 2013. I now run two Spinner II's with the latest Aero Tank Mini's. I use Vapour Mountain VM4 and Menthol Ice as alternates during the day.....
> 
> I have to say that I have not once felt like having a cigarette! No more wheeze!!! No more cough in the morning!!! Easier on the lungs when doing cardio at the gym!!! PLUS - I get to choose from so many great flavors as well!!!


 
Welcome @BigB 
You are right - our skipper @Rob Fisher is a superb motivator - I assume he has helped you to get on to vaping?
Anyhow, congrats on the switch and the benefits you are observing. You are right about that!
All the best for your vaping and enjoy the forum. We have a great place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Brett said:


> Howzit all,
> I'm a marketing student at TUKS, but originally hail from Zimbabwe.
> Been smoking 30 a day for the last 7 years or so, and I finally decided to make a change.
> Haven't started vaping yet, as I'm pretty damn clueless about all this, and being a student I don't rock too much in the way of disposable funds, so I thought I'd get some advice before I buy anything.
> Basically, I'm looking for a simple setup that has a good battery life and solid capacity, isn't too complicated and is relatively cheap to run.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> Stoked to be here


 
Welcome @Brett 
Great that you are considering the switch to vaping.
Wish you well with that.
@Yiannaki has given you some great options to consider - and I agree with all his advice.
I would just add, although you are on a budget, if you spend a bit more initially, it will save you in the longer run. If you buy rubbish, you will have to buy again. Good stuff will keep you happy for longer.

Enjoy the forum and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

tomcat said:


> Hey all, I've been vaping about 2 months, am now on my third day "almost" analog free. Had like 3 drags of a cigarette earlier andI must say the taste was just horrible.
> 
> Started out with some cheap ego-ce4, then got a twisp and now I'm using the Titan Pro from VapeMob, gotta say I'm loving it, so big thanks to the guys at VapeMob


 
Welcome @tomcat 
Congrats on the 3 days almost analog free. I agree, cigs taste terrible after a while.. 
All the best with your journey and let us know how its going.
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ccoetzee said:


> Howsit Guys
> 
> Born and bred Capetonian, I was a smoker for 7 years, switched to vaping overnight and I am proud to say I have not had an analog in 3 months! Started on a Ego Spinner with a Kanger Protank 2, absolute delight! I have now moved to a Kayfun mini V2.1 and OH my goodness, the flavour is something else!
> 
> I built my first coil last week, 1.6 ohm with Rayon wick, working perfectly. I'm patiently awaiting my Fasttech order, Hana Modz 30, Russian 91% and a Tobh Atty! Must give a shout out to @Vapemob in Cape Town, absolutely fantastic service.
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Chris


 
Welcome @Chris and thanks for joining up.
Sounds like you have had an excellent journey thus far. 
Well done on the first coil. It is a great feeling indeed.
All the best for your new kit arriving. Do let us know how you find the new gear.
Enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Welcome @BigB
> You are right - our skipper @Rob Fisher is a superb motivator - I assume he has helped you to get on to vaping?
> Anyhow, congrats on the switch and the benefits you are observing. You are right about that!
> All the best for your vaping and enjoy the forum. We have a great place


 
Actually @BigB got me onto Twisp!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @tomcat, best of luck on your new vaping journey 

@Ccoetzee you've got some great gear on the way, hope to see some pics in the Vapemail section soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigB

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually @BigB got me onto Twisp!


 
I don't recall getting you onto the Twisp Rob but if I did, I am glad..... I also converted my wife, brother in law, and sister as well. Got Robbie off of the hubbly bubbly too. I must mention Claus here too. Weird, sitting on a boat in the middle of Albert Falls, me smoking a stinky thing and him puffing away on some juice. I merely asked him if it satisfied him and, after letting me taste the tobacco flavour, I said it seemed like a good thing.

History shows that he phoned his wife and by the time I came off the water I was vaping! I totally stopped smoking immediately. Never looked back....

Sometimes friends influence friends and good things happen. We all read about peer pressure and how kids get onto drugs and so forth but here we see super positive peer pressure.

Your influence is legendary too Rob. Why not tell the guys here about our trip to Bivane Dam where about 15 ex smokers sat around a braai and not a single one had a stinky. Everyone vaping!!!!! That is influence in a community.... Good influence.......

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

BigB said:


> Your influence is legendary too Rob. Why not tell the guys here about our trip to Bivane Dam where about 15 ex smokers sat around a braai and not a single one had a stinky. Everyone vaping!!!!! That is influence in a community.... Good influence.......


 
Yip and that was the weekend @vaalboy brought out his REO Mini and put a new wick in for me to test it with Menthol Ice... I needed to see what @Andre was on about because he sounded like a lunatic... and the rest as they say is history!

May I mention at this point that @BigB should be a Reonaut by the end of next week!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BoogaBooga

Hidy ho fellow vapers. Quick introduction from my side. New to the forum but I have vaping for a while. Feeling so confident in vaping I stopped smoking the moment I bought my first device and I have never looked back.

After seeing what it did for me and my family in the sense that I can vape anywhere and I dont stink anymore when I play with the kids, I took the step and opened another branch of Vape King in Pretoria. Thats right folks, you can now buy all your favourites in Pretoria.

Check for our details on www.vapeking.co.za

Thanks for the intro guys. Hope to see you soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

BoogaBooga said:


> Hidy ho fellow vapers. Quick introduction from my side. New to the forum but I have vaping for a while. Feeling so confident in vaping I stopped smoking the moment I bought my first device and I have never looked back.
> 
> After seeing what it did for me and my family in the sense that I can vape anywhere and I dont stink anymore when I play with the kids, I took the step and opened another branch of Vape King in Pretoria. Thats right folks, you can now buy all your favourites in Pretoria.
> 
> Check for our details on www.vapeking.co.za
> 
> Thanks for the intro guys. Hope to see you soon



Welcome to the forum @BoogaBooga

It's great to hear about how vaping has changed your life 

Wishing you all the best for the VK Pretoria branch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

BoogaBooga said:


> Hidy ho fellow vapers. Quick introduction from my side. New to the forum but I have vaping for a while. Feeling so confident in vaping I stopped smoking the moment I bought my first device and I have never looked back.
> 
> After seeing what it did for me and my family in the sense that I can vape anywhere and I dont stink anymore when I play with the kids, I took the step and opened another branch of Vape King in Pretoria. Thats right folks, you can now buy all your favourites in Pretoria.
> 
> Check for our details on www.vapeking.co.za
> 
> Thanks for the intro guys. Hope to see you soon


Welcome bud. 

Glad you joined  Just a warning please don't post business related things anywhere other than the Vape King and the who has stock sub forums. It is against the rules of the forum. I will move this to the correct place once I am at my PC again. Else mods can one of you move it to the latest welcome to the team post in our sub forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BoogaBooga

Stroodlepuff said:


> Welcome bud.
> 
> Glad you joined  Just a warning please don't post business related things anywhere other than the Vape King and the who has stock sub forums. It is against the rules of the forum. I will move this to the correct place once I am at my PC again. Else mods can one of you move it to the latest welcome to the team post in our sub forum.


 

Oops. Sorry about that


----------



## BumbleBee

BoogaBooga said:


> Oops. Sorry about that


Welcome @BoogaBooga 

Maybe chat with @Rob Fisher or @Andre about getting set up as a "Supporting Retailer"


----------



## Gizmo

BigB said:


> Time to join the community although I am not new to vaping. Rob Fisher is a great motivator when it comes to this forum. He always speaks well of everyone, I just caved in and joined LOL
> 
> Gave up a 30 per day habit in November 2013. I now run two Spinner II's with the latest Aero Tank Mini's. I use Vapour Mountain VM4 and Menthol Ice as alternates during the day.....
> 
> I have to say that I have not once felt like having a cigarette! No more wheeze!!! No more cough in the morning!!! Easier on the lungs when doing cardio at the gym!!! PLUS - I get to choose from so many great flavors as well!!!


 
Welcome to the family @BigB! Congratulations on your 10 months stinky free!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @BoogaBooga
> 
> Maybe chat with @Rob Fisher or @Andre about getting set up as a "Supporting Retailer"


 
@Gizmo is the man to talk to on getting a Vendor Forum set up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> @Gizmo is the man to talk to on getting a Vendor Forum set up.


I'll try to remember that, can never remember who to go to for what

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef

Hi all,

New to the forum, I'm yet to take some time to have a look around but thought this should be my first stop!

Looking to get a starter kit of some sorts so gotta make my way to the classifieds 

I've stopped smoking ciggs for about a year and slowly picked it up again not too long ago. So figured maybe I should get me a decent vape and kick the ciggies for good...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nightfearz

Welcome Zef.
You will find all the details you need here, but as this is a forum with many member, you might also get many opinions, and it might confuse you. You can make your way to the retailers section and check out retailer in capetown area. perhaps go to a store and check out how the mods and devices feel in your hand and ask question about them all that the retailer can answer.
Enjoy your stay and welcome to the "Jol"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Zef said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to the forum, I'm yet to take some time to have a look around but thought this should be my first stop!
> 
> Looking to get a starter kit of some sorts so gotta make my way to the classifieds
> 
> I've stopped smoking ciggs for about a year and slowly picked it up again not too long ago. So figured maybe I should get me a decent vape and kick the ciggies for good...


Welcome to the forum 

A good vape kit and the right juice for you will definitely keep you off the gaga.... good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef

Thanks dudes, yeah I've just realised there's actually quite a bit to learn here. I don't know half of what anyone's saying in the classifieds lol, overwhelming.

Should get the gist of it quickly though


----------



## Nightfearz

Zef said:


> Thanks dudes, yeah I've just realised there's actually quite a bit to learn here. I don't know half of what anyone's saying in the classifieds lol, overwhelming.
> 
> Should get the gist of it quickly though


 
Don't learn to much, you might like it a lot, and that tends to get expensive....


----------



## Zef

Nightfearz said:


> Don't learn to much, you might like it a lot, and that tends to get expensive....


 
Lol just what I need, another expensive hobby


----------



## BumbleBee

Zef said:


> Thanks dudes, yeah I've just realised there's actually quite a bit to learn here. I don't know half of what anyone's saying in the classifieds lol, overwhelming.
> 
> Should get the gist of it quickly though


The best would be to start off simple, avoid mechanicals and rebuildables for now. Maybe start off with something like a simple EVOD Starter kit, or if your budget allows then a mini ProTank 3 or Nautilus mini with a variable voltage battery works wonders. The real trick is finding juice that works for you, here again there are more than enough options, try as many as you can afford.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Zef said:


> Lol just what I need, another expensive hobby


It doesn't need to be expensive, things only start getting out of hand if you like tinkering. A vision spinner 2 and a Nautilus mini will take you a long way. But yes, there is always something nicer, cooler or better... self control is handy around here.

Work out what you spend on cigarettes a month, set that as your vaping budget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef

BumbleBee said:


> It doesn't need to be expensive, things only start getting out of hand if you like tinkering. A vision spinner 2 and a Nautilus mini will take you a long way. But yes, there is always something nicer, cooler or better... self control is handy around here.
> 
> Work out what you spend on cigarettes a month, set that as your vaping budget.


 
Yeah tinkering is kinda part of my job lol.

I've used a simple Twisp-like kit before, something like that EVOD starter kit, so was looking to get something a little nicer. I'll go post a wanted ad instead of derailing here, and lurk around a bit


----------



## Paulie

Welcome to all the new members! 

This site is full of information and experiences and if you caint find it just ask im sure one of the lovely people here will be able to assist you on anything that can help you get off the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moist

Hey everyone.

Big newbie here. I actually started vaping last Friday(also had my last cig on friday as well), when I bought the MVP 2.0. Was never really a heavy smoker, but liked the ritual of taking a break during work and having a smoke outside. Non-smokers don't realise how great taking a break is  

Looking forward to having some intense discussions and learning more about this awesome alternative to regular smokes.

p.s. Thanks for the great site!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Metal Liz

Moist said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Big newbie here. I actually started vaping last Friday(also had my last cig on friday as well), when I bought the MVP 2.0. Was never really a heavy smoker, but liked the ritual of taking a break during work and having a smoke outside. Non-smokers don't realise how great taking a break is
> 
> Looking forward to having some intense discussions and learning more about this awesome alternative to regular smokes.
> 
> p.s. Thanks for the great site!


 
Welcome to the forum dude, and may i congratulate you on a great buy for your first ecig!!!!  Well done!!!

Enjoy the forum and hope you have loads of fun on your vaping journey! well done on being stinkie free since friday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Moist said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Big newbie here. I actually started vaping last Friday(also had my last cig on friday as well), when I bought the MVP 2.0. Was never really a heavy smoker, but liked the ritual of taking a break during work and having a smoke outside. Non-smokers don't realise how great taking a break is
> 
> Looking forward to having some intense discussions and learning more about this awesome alternative to regular smokes.
> 
> p.s. Thanks for the great site!


Welcome to the forum and welcome to a whole new clean way of life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zico

Howsit guys
Been vaping for 14 months now and still going strong.
I used to smoke a pack of analogues a day and since the day I started, I'm down to 3 per day (after meals) 
I've tried different juices over the past year but somehow I've been loyal to the Liqua range from day one.
Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zico said:


> Howsit guys
> Been vaping for 14 months now and still going strong.
> I used to smoke a pack of analogues a day and since the day I started, I'm down to 3 per day (after meals)
> I've tried different juices over the past year but somehow I've been loyal to the Liqua range from day one.
> Any suggestions?


 
Do you like Menthol? If you do then Menthol Ice from Vapour Mountain is simply perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zico

Rob Fisher said:


> Do you like Menthol? If you do then Menthol Ice from Vapour Mountain is simply perfect!


Not a big fan of the Menthols, but love the Energy drinks, Red Bull and Coffee flavours.	
Thanks... shall check out the Vapour Mountain range.


----------



## Morne

Welcome @Zico Enjoy you stay!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lala

Zef said:


> Thanks dudes, yeah I've just realised there's actually quite a bit to learn here. I don't know half of what anyone's saying in the classifieds lol, overwhelming.
> 
> Should get the gist of it quickly though


 
Welcome

You can't go wrong with a Vision Spinner 2 battery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zef

Lala said:


> Welcome
> 
> You can't go wrong with a Vision Spinner 2 battery.


 
Thank you, gonna visit a local retailer today and get sorted hopefully

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Justin223

And I'm back online!

Wow it has been quite a while, but glad to be back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome back @Justin223


----------



## Zef

So I got sorted yesterday! Vision Spinner 2 + Nautilus Mini  enjoying it so far, could use a few more juices though lol. Shot for all the recommendations and advice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Zef said:


> So I got sorted yesterday! Vision Spinner 2 + Nautilus Mini  enjoying it so far, could use a few more juices though lol. Shot for all the recommendations and advice


Cool stuff. Now get yourself onto the Tastebox list and you will have some juices to try out before you buy.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/taste-box-guidelines.1053/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Zef said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to the forum, I'm yet to take some time to have a look around but thought this should be my first stop!
> 
> Looking to get a starter kit of some sorts so gotta make my way to the classifieds
> 
> I've stopped smoking ciggs for about a year and slowly picked it up again not too long ago. So figured maybe I should get me a decent vape and kick the ciggies for good...



Welcome @Zef 

I am sure you will be able to find some kit that allows you to kick the stinkies for good. My advice is dont try go too cheap and if you can, see if you can try before yon buy. Remember that you need enougg budget to find juices that you really like. A juice that you love can make all the difference. 

All the best and enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zef

Thanks man, got myself a nice set up yesterday so now to stock up on some juice! I see myself upgrading soon though lol.


----------



## Silver

Moist said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Big newbie here. I actually started vaping last Friday(also had my last cig on friday as well), when I bought the MVP 2.0. Was never really a heavy smoker, but liked the ritual of taking a break during work and having a smoke outside. Non-smokers don't realise how great taking a break is
> 
> Looking forward to having some intense discussions and learning more about this awesome alternative to regular smokes.
> 
> p.s. Thanks for the great site!



Welcome @Moist 

I agree with you fully on the merits of taking a smoke break. Also, it forces many desk bound workers to stretch their legs and adjust their eyes off their screens several times a day, which is a good thing. 

All the best with your vaping and enjoy the forum. We have a great place here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Zico said:


> Not a big fan of the Menthols, but love the Energy drinks, Red Bull and Coffee flavours.
> Thanks... shall check out the Vapour Mountain range.



Wecome @Zico and congrats on cutting down on the stinkies.
You're on 3 stinkies per day. Just curious, why do you still need them? Do you find the vaping not intense enough? Or havent you found flavours you like enough?

I liked the Rebel (red bull) flavour from Twisp and have tried a few others including Liqua but they were either too sweet or had a synthetic taste. If you find a great one, let me know

Coffee is a very tough flavour. Some like it mild and creamy while others like it strong and bitter. Vapour Mountain has a very strong roasted one. Vape King has a milder creamier one. I think a mix of a bit of VM in the VK makes for a superb vape. Try those and you can adjust to suit your taste. I have tried several other simple coffee vapes but none blew me away. I didnt like Liqua. TopQ was quite nice and Synfonya (not available at eciggies anymore) was nice but they only had 9mg. I continue hunting. Rocket Sheep Booster from Subohm vapor is said to be divine but its a complex juice. I still need to try that. Hopefully CraftVapour will come out with a good coffee too. I believe they are working on it.

Al the best


----------



## The Golf

Welcome all our new fellow vapours other.
"Vape on Vape Proud"


----------



## Hana Koneko

Hello! I'm Hana. Been vaping for almost two months. Haven't touched a cigarette since, and have no desire to. I Vape on multiple devices, but prefer mech mods. Also an aspiring cloud chaser.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Hi and welcome to the forum @Hana Koneko 

I'm glad to hear you've been stinky free for a whole 2 months already, and having fun with it


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Hana Koneko


----------



## franco2235

Hi everyone, Franco here, I have been casual smoking for over 10 years now,even though I can't stand the smell, have been looking for alternative for years if I knew about vaping would have started earlier. I usually smoke for a week or two in times of high stress and quite, but since I got my twisp starter pack 13 days ago I have been chain vaping ever since, with no signs of stopping soon. I have started with 0.9 mg #1 tobecco flavour and 18 mg polar mint mixture as I find the 18mg strong but bearable and the 0.9 mg not so satisfying. want to learn more on modifying my gear or even moving to a more better device for a more satisfying vaping experience. Currently loving the twisp as it is compact and easy to carry. Hoping to improve the vaping experience, loving the fact that I can get my nicotine boost without the smell, love it, Best thing ever

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

franco2235 said:


> Hi everyone, Franco here, I have been casual smoking for over 10 years now,even though I can't stand the smell, have been looking for alternative for years if I knew about vaping would have started earlier. I usually smoke for a week or two in times of high stress and quite, but since I got my twisp starter pack 13 days ago I have been chain vaping ever since, with no signs of stopping soon. I have started with 0.9 mg #1 tobecco flavour and 18 mg polar mint mixture as I find the 18mg strong but bearable and the 0.9 mg not so satisfying. want to learn more on modifying my gear or even moving to a more better device for a more satisfying vaping experience. Currently loving the twisp as it is compact and easy to carry. Hoping to improve the vaping experience, loving the fact that I can get my nicotine boost without the smell, love it, Best thing ever
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk


hi @franco2235 and welcome to the forum

congrats on your 13 stinky free days!!!

it just gets better and better as each day passes

if you have questions, please feel free to ask

vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

franco2235 said:


> Hi everyone, Franco here, I have been casual smoking for over 10 years now,even though I can't stand the smell, have been looking for alternative for years if I knew about vaping would have started earlier. I usually smoke for a week or two in times of high stress and quite, but since I got my twisp starter pack 13 days ago I have been chain vaping ever since, with no signs of stopping soon. I have started with 0.9 mg #1 tobecco flavour and 18 mg polar mint mixture as I find the 18mg strong but bearable and the 0.9 mg not so satisfying. want to learn more on modifying my gear or even moving to a more better device for a more satisfying vaping experience. Currently loving the twisp as it is compact and easy to carry. Hoping to improve the vaping experience, loving the fact that I can get my nicotine boost without the smell, love it, Best thing ever
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum


----------



## franco2235

Thanks @Riaz & @annemarievdh, hope to enjoy my stay here

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## koilastir

Hello all, noob over here 

So according to Vapemate, it's been 87 days, and a scary 2491 stinkies avoided. Except for one night in Hong Kong, where, apparently, vaping is illegal...

VapeMob has been instrumental in the transformation to digital; didn't even want to try, but stopped the day I got my Ego twister + Titan. I only lasted about 2 weeks before the upgrade bug hit. Currently I'm vaping a Vamo V3(I think) with a Russian 91% on drip mode @ 1.3 ohm, both found in Shenzhen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @koilastir . well done on your achievement... vape on vape on!


----------



## annemarievdh

koilastir said:


> Hello all, noob over here
> 
> So according to Vapemate, it's been 87 days, and a scary 2491 stinkies avoided. Except for one night in Hong Kong, where, apparently, vaping is illegal...
> 
> VapeMob has been instrumental in the transformation to digital; didn't even want to try, but stopped the day I got my Ego twister + Titan. I only lasted about 2 weeks before the upgrade bug hit. Currently I'm vaping a Vamo V3(I think) with a Russian 91% on drip mode @ 1.3 ohm, both found in Shenzhen.




Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## mjspikes

Hello everyone, mjspikes here
I am a different noob I got my ego-ce4 about 2 weeks ago not every spare min on this forum and loving it just yesterday I bought myself a 69 mod and a tobh atty v2 rda at 0.5 ohms and I am loving every min of it my cigarette intake has already halved. 
Safe vaping everyone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mjspikes

*2 weeks ago I spend every spare min


----------



## The Golf

Before you kmow it you will forget about the stinkies


----------



## mjspikes

Lol will I hope so


----------



## FireFly

Hey All,

Started my Vapedom 1 year ago this month... Full of Twispyness. .. Did not expect to give up Cigs, but was natural, have not had a cig for 12 months now... !!!! 
Looking for more though out of some Real Vaping machines... Saw a Dude at the local burger take away the other night with his Wife and baby in White VW Passat I think.... with what looked like a rocket propelled grenade he was smoking lol and there I was with my Twisp... Felt Inferior to say the least .!!!!H e put me onto this Forum... - Thanks Bud.... .
Dont get me wrong, I have love(d) my Twisp, Stopped me from real cigs and I feel a shed load better.... can Breath Again and no Raspy inhaling and coughing and spluttering etc.... 

All Good!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The Golf

Congrats Firefly awesome achievement. This is the right place to find what you looking for. Any questions ask away, you sure to get and answer within 30mims


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @mjspikes and @FireFly 
definitely in the right place now. enjoy the forum


----------



## TylerD

FireFly said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Started my Vapedom 1 year ago this month... Full of Twispyness. .. Did not expect to give up Cigs, but was natural, have not had a cig for 12 months now... !!!!
> Looking for more though out of some Real Vaping machines... Saw a Dude at the local burger take away the other night with his Wife and baby in White VW Passat I think.... with what looked like a rocket propelled grenade he was smoking lol and there I was with my Twisp... Felt Inferior to say the least .!!!!H e put me onto this Forum... - Thanks Bud.... .
> Dont get me wrong, I have love(d) my Twisp, Stopped me from real cigs and I feel a shed load better.... can Breath Again and no Raspy inhaling and coughing and spluttering etc....
> 
> All Good!!!


Hi there @FireFly ! Welcome to the forum. Ask anything!
You from Little falls in Roodepoort? I'm in Wilropark on the other side of the koppie.


----------



## TylerD

Welcome @mjspikes ! Have a great stay here on the forum!!


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @FireFly, enjoy


----------



## Silver

Hana Koneko said:


> Hello! I'm Hana. Been vaping for almost two months. Haven't touched a cigarette since, and have no desire to. I Vape on multiple devices, but prefer mech mods. Also an aspiring cloud chaser.



Welcome @Hana Koneko 
Enjoy the vaping and the forum
Congrats on the two months!


----------



## Silver

franco2235 said:


> Hi everyone, Franco here, I have been casual smoking for over 10 years now,even though I can't stand the smell, have been looking for alternative for years if I knew about vaping would have started earlier. I usually smoke for a week or two in times of high stress and quite, but since I got my twisp starter pack 13 days ago I have been chain vaping ever since, with no signs of stopping soon. I have started with 0.9 mg #1 tobecco flavour and 18 mg polar mint mixture as I find the 18mg strong but bearable and the 0.9 mg not so satisfying. want to learn more on modifying my gear or even moving to a more better device for a more satisfying vaping experience. Currently loving the twisp as it is compact and easy to carry. Hoping to improve the vaping experience, loving the fact that I can get my nicotine boost without the smell, love it, Best thing ever
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk



Welcome @franco2235 
Congrats on the switch to vaping. 
Nothing wrong with the Twisp - as long as it keeps you away from the stinkies
Enjoy the vaping!


----------



## Silver

koilastir said:


> Hello all, noob over here
> 
> So according to Vapemate, it's been 87 days, and a scary 2491 stinkies avoided. Except for one night in Hong Kong, where, apparently, vaping is illegal...
> 
> VapeMob has been instrumental in the transformation to digital; didn't even want to try, but stopped the day I got my Ego twister + Titan. I only lasted about 2 weeks before the upgrade bug hit. Currently I'm vaping a Vamo V3(I think) with a Russian 91% on drip mode @ 1.3 ohm, both found in Shenzhen.



Welcome @koilastir 
Congrats on the vaping and the 87 days. 
Are you based in SA? 
Anyhow, enjoy the forum. We have a great place here!


----------



## koilastir

Thanks @Silver, I'm really hooked on vaping and this forum!

Yes, based in Cpt northern suburbs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

mjspikes said:


> Hello everyone, mjspikes here
> I am a different noob I got my ego-ce4 about 2 weeks ago not every spare min on this forum and loving it just yesterday I bought myself a 69 mod and a tobh atty v2 rda at 0.5 ohms and I am loving every min of it my cigarette intake has already halved.
> Safe vaping everyone



Welcome @mjspikes 
Congrats on cutting down the cigs
Enjoy the forum and tell us how its going


----------



## Silver

FireFly said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Started my Vapedom 1 year ago this month... Full of Twispyness. .. Did not expect to give up Cigs, but was natural, have not had a cig for 12 months now... !!!!
> Looking for more though out of some Real Vaping machines... Saw a Dude at the local burger take away the other night with his Wife and baby in White VW Passat I think.... with what looked like a rocket propelled grenade he was smoking lol and there I was with my Twisp... Felt Inferior to say the least .!!!!H e put me onto this Forum... - Thanks Bud.... .
> Dont get me wrong, I have love(d) my Twisp, Stopped me from real cigs and I feel a shed load better.... can Breath Again and no Raspy inhaling and coughing and spluttering etc....
> 
> All Good!!!



Welcome @FireFly 
12 months is very long in vaping terms 
Congrats!
I assume that grenade in the Passat was an Innokin CoolFire. Lol, the way you described that was classic
All the best and enjoy the forum


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all our new forum members, well done to everyone kicking the stinkie habit and moving on to a healthier lifestyle with vaping.

hope you all have loads of fun here with us and please don't hesitate to ever ask anything, there's no such thing as a stupid question


----------



## Kaizer

Hi All. Noobie vaper here. I've left the stinkies about a month ago for the twisp. The flavours are too sweet (except for vanilla) and decided to search abit.... I had no idea this vaping thing this was so huge in South Africa.... Sooo got a few tanks and batteries delivered last week but cant seem to find a juice that works for me. I must say, this whole "steeping" story really depresses me - Im not a man of patience.
Just ordered a few RDA's and coils and stuff for when these Vapour Mountain juices are ready (still got 2 weeks from what read on here).
Think I have kicked the stinkies and found a new addiction : Vapemail!
Gotto hide my bank statements now before the wife finds them and kaks me out

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Divy

Good day all.
Ive been vaping for +/- 3 months now.
Im onto the itazte mvp 2.0 with kangertech aerotank mini.

Im looking for more vape elixir products...anybody stock other than vapeking.
Seems they are not stocking it anymore....or any equivalent juices.
Awesome sauce was AWESOME!


----------



## TylerD

Welcome @Kaizer ! Congrats on the month of vaping! 
Vapemail are a very serious condition.  Ask me!
Have a great time here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Hi @Divy , congrats on the 3 months. That awesome!
You can maybe contact @SunRam and find out about the Vape elixer juices. He is the maker of them and will be able to help you.
Have a great stay here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## SunRam

TylerD said:


> Hi @Divy , congrats on the 3 months. That awesome!
> You can maybe contact @SunRam and find out about the Vape elixer juices. He is the maker of them and will be able to help you.
> Have a great stay here!


Hi @Divy, Vapeking should be pretty stocked up with Vape Elixir. I think you should contact @Stroodlepuff if you can not find what you're looking for. Hope you get sorted, otherwise contact me. Soon Eciggies and Vapeclub will be stocking as well. Hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting this


----------



## BumbleBee

A great big warm tropical welcome to all our new forum members, hope you have a great time here.... make yourselves at home


----------



## baksteen8168

Vape Elixir stocked at Vape Club!? You guys seriously want to bankrupt me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Kaizer and @Divy, hope you enjoy the ride


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to all the new Forum members which I had not yet welcomed.


----------



## GeeBs

Greetings fellow addicts...

I've been a smoking for 22 years and vaping for 6 months, although I enjoy both equally, my goal is to quit the analog's, and eventually, nicotine altogether. I started with Ego/Twisps and progressed to mods and other vv/w devices. I'm currently using an iTaste VTR and swop out the clearomisers (iClear 30s) depending on the flavour of the day. It's not my favourite device but does holds enough juice and battery power to get me through the day. 

...happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

GeeBs said:


> Greetings fellow addicts...
> 
> I've been a smoking for 22 years and vaping for 6 months, although I enjoy both equally, my goal is to quit the analog's, and eventually, nicotine altogether. I started with Ego/Twisps and progressed to mods and other vv/w devices. I'm currently using an iTaste VTR and swop out the clearomisers (iClear 30s) depending on the flavour of the day. It's not my favourite device but does holds enough juice and battery power to get me through the day.
> 
> ...happy vaping!


 
A very warm welcome @GeeBs! You really need to try a better clearomiser... try a Nautilus Mini on your VTR and your satisfaction level will increase to a level that will allow you to give up stinkies completely!

Have you found a juice or juices that you really like?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeeBs

Thx RF,

I will get another clearomiser at some point, I've decided to stop buying hardware for a while - it's kinda like fishing tackle, except it's a little bit easier to hide your new tackle from your wife...I mostly lung hit in the evenings off my mech which is more than satisfying, however, at work, I find it to cumbersome to keep in the pocket. I've had to drop my device a good few times when fishing, because as you know your best bites happen while having a puff or yapping on the phone, the VTR is an incredibly robust device that hasn't given me any problems, I fear the day it bounces off the deck and lands in the drink...

My absolute fav flavour is Wacky Wicks, I could vape on that forever and be perfectly content...although my last 4 bottles have not been the same as before and am now trying old favourites like banana, cola, gummyberry. I cannot handle the tobacco flavours nor menthol, the latter seems to bring on vaper's fatigue (tongue) which lasts 2-3 days.

My other devices: Panzer mod, Smoktech Sid
Tanks: Patriot (RDA), Taifun GT, Aero Tank Mega & Giant, Mini Pro Tank 3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome @GeeBs.


----------



## Silver

Kaizer said:


> Hi All. Noobie vaper here. I've left the stinkies about a month ago for the twisp. The flavours are too sweet (except for vanilla) and decided to search abit.... I had no idea this vaping thing this was so huge in South Africa.... Sooo got a few tanks and batteries delivered last week but cant seem to find a juice that works for me. I must say, this whole "steeping" story really depresses me - Im not a man of patience.
> Just ordered a few RDA's and coils and stuff for when these Vapour Mountain juices are ready (still got 2 weeks from what read on here).
> Think I have kicked the stinkies and found a new addiction : Vapemail!
> Gotto hide my bank statements now before the wife finds them and kaks me out



Hi @Kaizer
Welcome!

Firstly, congrats on leaving stinkies for a month! Great achievement. Thats what counts

Regarding finding a juice you like, dont worry, hang in there and keep on trying. You will find some you like eventually. Also, your taste buds are changing, so what you like now you may not like as much in a few months time. Just be patient. Finding juices you like can be frustrating and expensive.

My advice is try two or three juices from several different brands. Try local ones and a few premium international ones. Many are available locally. Also read the juice reviews in the Eliquid review section and start with things you think you will like. Dont be afraid to also try one or two that are very different.

All the best and enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Divy said:


> Good day all.
> Ive been vaping for +/- 3 months now.
> Im onto the itazte mvp 2.0 with kangertech aerotank mini.
> 
> Im looking for more vape elixir products...anybody stock other than vapeking.
> Seems they are not stocking it anymore....or any equivalent juices.
> Awesome sauce was AWESOME!



Welcome @Divy 
That MVP is a super battery device. Even has its own section on this forum!
Enjoy the forum and all the best for your vaping!


----------



## Yiannaki

Welcome to this great forum @GeeBs 

You're on the right path toward quitting the stinkies for good! Quitting is certainly not an easy process , but you'll get there.

All the best


----------



## Silver

GeeBs said:


> Greetings fellow addicts...
> 
> I've been a smoking for 22 years and vaping for 6 months, although I enjoy both equally, my goal is to quit the analog's, and eventually, nicotine altogether. I started with Ego/Twisps and progressed to mods and other vv/w devices. I'm currently using an iTaste VTR and swop out the clearomisers (iClear 30s) depending on the flavour of the day. It's not my favourite device but does holds enough juice and battery power to get me through the day.
> 
> ...happy vaping!



Welcome @GeeBs 
Congrats on the vaping and cutting down the smokes
Wishing you all the best on dropping cigs altogether. I think it takes a bit of willpower and a few good flavours. 
Go for it and let us know when that great day happens


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @GeeBs , hope you find what you need here, once you figure out how this place works I'm sure you're going to have tons of fun


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @GeeBs hope you enjoy the forum
side note: it took me a long time but what helped me cut down even more was the correct mod setup and then just the joose used is a huge factor. get something that keeps you coming back for more and you will find you will lose interest in the stinkies altogether


----------



## Witu

Hello all. I've been smoking up on cigs for about 8 years. decided to quit about 2 months back and I'm currently on a lungbuddy CE5 while I wait for my mods. I haven't yet fallen of since the first week I started but since I get my nic fix I manage to fight the urges for that heavy feeling of a cig. hope we can get along well and have fun. Peace, Love and Unity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Hello Forum,

Been stinking since I was 16 (10 years ago), started at a few a day and now closing in on a pack a day very quickly with the stress of work...

This past weekend my younger brother showed me the Twisp he had bought and I tried it and wasn't convinced at first. But after finishing an entire pack in a day - which was bought at a garage for R40 - I decided that was that.

Before buying the Twisp I decided to do some research and I totally did not expect that there was so much more to vaping - it's like a whole new world out here!

After deciding against the Twisp after hearing it and its juices are over-priced, I went over to the Vape Shop in Melrose Arch and purchased an Eleaf Ikit starter pack with Liqua 18mg Bright Tobacco and 18mg Berry Mix, and so far am very pleased! Haven't touched a stinky since.

I will be looking into getting something more advanced in a month or so, but I'm already afraid of getting in too deep as I've just started playing golf which has quickly become an obsession and cannot afford another one!

Anyways...
Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Witu and @Wesley , I hope you find all the info you need here, vaping certainly has taken off in a big way so you will be very spoilt for choice when it comes to hardware and juices to keep your cravings at bay, the first few weeks are going to be the hardest but just keep at it while your body goes through it's cleaning process

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Witu

I get how you feel and have to agree


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @Wesley and @Witu 
happy vaping guys


----------



## Witu

thanks @Marzuq


----------



## Witu

Thanks @BumbleBee


----------



## tetrasect

Hey guys,

Been vaping for idk how many years but many. Started with a Quitcig (or something) starter kit (think they were just called 510's back then). Have tried all sorts of devices since then, but only really getting into re-buildables and sub-ohm vaping now. I guess I was always satisfied with my "normal e-cig" upgrades to cartomizers/clearo's/low resistance coils/vv twists etc until I saw some of Rip Trippers vids. Since then I've been pretty infatuated with re-building.

Next up for me (gonna have to wait a little while though) is building the 576 amp mechanical box mod! xD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Witu

Everyone loves Rip Tripper @tetrasect


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @tetrasect


----------



## tetrasect

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome to the forum @tetrasect


 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Witu said:


> Hello all. I've been smoking up on cigs for about 8 years. decided to quit about 2 months back and I'm currently on a lungbuddy CE5 while I wait for my mods. I haven't yet fallen of since the first week I started but since I get my nic fix I manage to fight the urges for that heavy feeling of a cig. hope we can get along well and have fun. Peace, Love and Unity


 
Welcome to the forum @Witu 

Well done on reaching the 2 month mark!

Hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Yiannaki

Wesley said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> Been stinking since I was 16 (10 years ago), started at a few a day and now closing in on a pack a day very quickly with the stress of work...
> 
> This past weekend my younger brother showed me the Twisp he had bought and I tried it and wasn't convinced at first. But after finishing an entire pack in a day - which was bought at a garage for R40 - I decided that was that.
> 
> Before buying the Twisp I decided to do some research and I totally did not expect that there was so much more to vaping - it's like a whole new world out here!
> 
> After deciding against the Twisp after hearing it and its juices are over-priced, I went over to the Vape Shop in Melrose Arch and purchased an Eleaf Ikit starter pack with Liqua 18mg Bright Tobacco and 18mg Berry Mix, and so far am very pleased! Haven't touched a stinky since.
> 
> I will be looking into getting something more advanced in a month or so, but I'm already afraid of getting in too deep as I've just started playing golf which has quickly become an obsession and cannot afford another one!
> 
> Anyways...
> Happy Vaping!


 

Congrats on kicking the habit @Wesley !

It only gets easier 

and welcome to this great forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa

Hi all.
My name is Michael I reside in Durbanville, Cape Town. I have been using an EGO ce4 for the past six months. but i think it is time to upgrade.
I am really looking forward to perusing this properly.
Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome and enjoy @Michaelsa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Michaelsa said:


> Hi all.
> My name is Michael I reside in Durbanville, Cape Town. I have been using an EGO ce4 for the past six months. but i think it is time to upgrade.
> I am really looking forward to perusing this properly.
> Cheers


 
Hi @Michaelsa! Welcome aboard! You have come to the right place! You will find us a friendly and helpful bunch! If you need help and or advice just shout!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Michaelsa said:


> Hi all.
> My name is Michael I reside in Durbanville, Cape Town. I have been using an EGO ce4 for the past six months. but i think it is time to upgrade.
> I am really looking forward to perusing this properly.
> Cheers


Welcome to the forum @Michaelsa , well done on using that ce4 for a whole 6 months, it's quite an achievement. 

I used them for a whole year, went through 5 dual kits before finding that there were better things out there, looking back now I can't imagine how I managed. Definitely time for an upgrade, you're in for a treat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michaelsa

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @Michaelsa , well done on using that ce4 for a whole 6 months, it's quite an achievement.
> 
> I used them for a whole year, went through 5 dual kits before finding that there were better things out there, looking back now I can't imagine how I managed. Definitely time for an upgrade, you're in for a treat


I fully agree, thanks mate.


----------



## Michaelsa

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi @Michaelsa! Welcome aboard! You have come to the right place! You will find us a friendly and helpful bunch! If you need help and or advice just shout!


Thank you so much!


----------



## BumbleBee

tetrasect said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been vaping for idk how many years but many. Started with a Quitcig (or something) starter kit (think they were just called 510's back then). Have tried all sorts of devices since then, but only really getting into re-buildables and sub-ohm vaping now. I guess I was always satisfied with my "normal e-cig" upgrades to cartomizers/clearo's/low resistance coils/vv twists etc until I saw some of Rip Trippers vids. Since then I've been pretty infatuated with re-building.
> 
> Next up for me (gonna have to wait a little while though) is building the 576 amp mechanical box mod! xD


Welcome to the forum  I'm glad to hear vaping is working out well for you and that you're having fun


----------



## tetrasect

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum  I'm glad to hear vaping is working out well for you and that you're having fun


 
Thanks BumbleBee!


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @tetrasect and @Michaelsa 
enjoy the forum guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Howzit @Michaelsa and @tetrasect, glad to have you guys here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Michaelsa said:


> Hi all.
> My name is Michael I reside in Durbanville, Cape Town. I have been using an EGO ce4 for the past six months. but i think it is time to upgrade.
> I am really looking forward to perusing this properly.
> Cheers


hi @Michaelsa and welcome to the forum.

if you have any questions, please feel free to ask

vape on!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Witu said:


> Hello all. I've been smoking up on cigs for about 8 years. decided to quit about 2 months back and I'm currently on a lungbuddy CE5 while I wait for my mods. I haven't yet fallen of since the first week I started but since I get my nic fix I manage to fight the urges for that heavy feeling of a cig. hope we can get along well and have fun. Peace, Love and Unity



Welcome @Witu
Enjoy the vaping and fight that craving!
All the best for the mods
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> Been stinking since I was 16 (10 years ago), started at a few a day and now closing in on a pack a day very quickly with the stress of work...
> 
> This past weekend my younger brother showed me the Twisp he had bought and I tried it and wasn't convinced at first. But after finishing an entire pack in a day - which was bought at a garage for R40 - I decided that was that.
> 
> Before buying the Twisp I decided to do some research and I totally did not expect that there was so much more to vaping - it's like a whole new world out here!
> 
> After deciding against the Twisp after hearing it and its juices are over-priced, I went over to the Vape Shop in Melrose Arch and purchased an Eleaf Ikit starter pack with Liqua 18mg Bright Tobacco and 18mg Berry Mix, and so far am very pleased! Haven't touched a stinky since.
> 
> I will be looking into getting something more advanced in a month or so, but I'm already afraid of getting in too deep as I've just started playing golf which has quickly become an obsession and cannot afford another one!
> 
> Anyways...
> Happy Vaping!



Welcome @Wesley 
Great to see people doing research before they buy
You are right - this forum does seem like a gateway to a whole new world!
Good idea to be careful of spending on vaping with the new golf obsession underway  
You will then have to decide between the latest mod or Ping driver ... Tough choice for a vaping golfer

All the best and enjoy the forum. We have a great place here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

tetrasect said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been vaping for idk how many years but many. Started with a Quitcig (or something) starter kit (think they were just called 510's back then). Have tried all sorts of devices since then, but only really getting into re-buildables and sub-ohm vaping now. I guess I was always satisfied with my "normal e-cig" upgrades to cartomizers/clearo's/low resistance coils/vv twists etc until I saw some of Rip Trippers vids. Since then I've been pretty infatuated with re-building.
> 
> Next up for me (gonna have to wait a little while though) is building the 576 amp mechanical box mod! xD



Welcome @tetrasect 
Enjoy the forum!
Go easy on that high current box mod


----------



## Silver

Michaelsa said:


> Hi all.
> My name is Michael I reside in Durbanville, Cape Town. I have been using an EGO ce4 for the past six months. but i think it is time to upgrade.
> I am really looking forward to perusing this properly.
> Cheers



Welcome @Michaelsa 
All the best for your vaping and your upgrade. 
Enjoy the forum and peruse as much as you can before deciding
Feel free to ask for advice


----------



## Wesley

@Silver

Thank heavens the price of a new clearomiser is nowhere near a new Ping driver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Koobz

Hi fellow Vapers, a little about myself. Iv'e been a casual smoker for years and could never kick the habit until recently. I still remember how excited I was owning my first device( Iolite Portable Vaporizer), and the heartbreak when it broke. I then moved back to smoking the nasty stuff. Some years later I came across eciggies and bought myself an evic joytech and loved it. I sold the beast to my neighbor when he had a stroke some months later and hes been vaping happily ever since no problems. I recently was introduced to sub ohm vaping by a colleague and friend and have been vaping happily ever since. Also bought my own mixing kit and waiting for my first batch to seap(really excited). Vaping for me is freedom from the bondage of smoke and ash, the foul odours produced, the bitter stale tastes it leaves behind, and the multitude of side effects to my health. Thanks to this revolution I can now breath again...fresh air never smelt this damn good!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Koobz said:


> Hi fellow Vapers, a little about myself. Iv'e been a casual smoker for years and could never kick the habit until recently. I still remember how excited I was owning my first device( Iolite Portable Vaporizer), and the heartbreak when it broke. I then moved back to smoking the nasty stuff. Some years later I came across eciggies and bought myself an evic joytech and loved it. I sold the beast to my neighbor when he had a stroke some months later and hes been vaping happily ever since no problems. I recently was introduced to sub ohm vaping by a colleague and friend and have been vaping happily ever since. Also bought my own mixing kit and waiting for my first batch to seap(really excited). Vaping for me is freedom from the bondage of smoke and ash, the foul odours produced, the bitter stale tastes it leaves behind, and the multitude of side effects to my health. Thanks to this revolution I can now breath again...fresh air never smelt this damn good!



Welcome @Koobz 
I agree with you about vaping being *freedom from the bondage of smoke and ash.* 
Very well expressed!

Good luck for the DIY mixing. 

All the best and enjoy the forum. We have a great place here!


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Koobz, I'm sure you will find a wealth of info and useful advice around here 

Enjoy


----------



## tetrasect

Silver said:


> Welcome @tetrasect
> Enjoy the forum!
> Go easy on that high current box mod


 
Hahaha yeah I won't push it too low... vape would probably be way too hot


----------



## Witu

@Wesley how did you get that banner?


----------



## tetrasect

Witu said:


> @Wesley how did you get that banner?


 
Just click on it and it will take you to the website.


----------



## Witu

@tetrasect what should I do to get it to show on my post? I've already filled it in and set it the way I want


----------



## Koobz

Thanks guys for the warm welcome


----------



## tetrasect

Witu said:


> @tetrasect what should I do to get it to show on my post? I've already filled it in and set it the way I want


 
Go to http://www.ecigssa.co.za/account/signature and paste the url in there

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Koobz said:


> Hi fellow Vapers, a little about myself. Iv'e been a casual smoker for years and could never kick the habit until recently. I still remember how excited I was owning my first device( Iolite Portable Vaporizer), and the heartbreak when it broke. I then moved back to smoking the nasty stuff. Some years later I came across eciggies and bought myself an evic joytech and loved it. I sold the beast to my neighbor when he had a stroke some months later and hes been vaping happily ever since no problems. I recently was introduced to sub ohm vaping by a colleague and friend and have been vaping happily ever since. Also bought my own mixing kit and waiting for my first batch to seap(really excited). Vaping for me is freedom from the bondage of smoke and ash, the foul odours produced, the bitter stale tastes it leaves behind, and the multitude of side effects to my health. Thanks to this revolution I can now breath again...fresh air never smelt this damn good!



Welcome to the forum @Koobz

Congratulations on kicking the analogues and moving to HD vapour 

Enjoy your stay here and vape strong


----------



## devdev

welcome to all the newbies!

I hope you will soon call this forum your second home


----------



## method1

Hi, nice to have found this forum.

Bit of a vaping n00b, tried it a few years ago with the first twisps and hated it, thing seem to have improved a lot since then!

Got a kanger evod and just getting into the whole thing!

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Welcome @method1

I too tried it out on the original Njoy years back, and it seemed too gimmicky. I came back to it nine months ago, and have not touched an analog since. Likely never will either.

What juices are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

welcome @method1 ... I think a lot of us here started out on the EVOD and twisp. Many of us still have our trusty EVODs after getting many other devices as well. Enjoy


----------



## Alex

Just a quick hello to all the newcomers


----------



## raymond

Hi all, raymond from george! On twisp at the moment, but getting bored already! Any suggestions for better taste and more vape??


----------



## Riddle

Haha welcome to the Forum @raymond... There are many different devices out there. Your choice will be based on your personal preference.


----------



## method1

Riddle said:


> welcome @method1 ... I think a lot of us here started out on the EVOD and twisp. Many of us still have our trusty EVODs after getting many other devices as well. Enjoy


 
Kanger seems quite effective and easy to clean/fix etc. Still getting the hang of the whole custom wicking and all that, but in my very limited experience it's waaaay better than the early drip-type twisps I tried.



devdev said:


> Welcome @method1
> 
> I too tried it out on the original Njoy years back, and it seemed too gimmicky. I came back to it nine months ago, and have not touched an analog since. Likely never will either.
> 
> What juices are you using?


 
I've bought a whole selection of Juices, haven't been terribly excited about any of them, to the point that for now I tend to prefer just a plain, unflavoured pg/vg blend. Hopefully about to to order some Boba's Bounty which I am quite excited to have found on this forum!


----------



## Riddle

method1 said:


> Kanger seems quite effective and easy to clean/fix etc. Still getting the hang of the whole custom wicking and all that, but in my very limited experience it's waaaay better than the early drip-type twisps I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought a whole selection of Juices, haven't been terribly excited about any of them, to the point that for now I tend to prefer just a plain, unflavoured pg/vg blend. Hopefully about to to order some Boba's Bounty which I am quite excited to have found on this forum!



Rebuildable devices are very nice especially with all the lovely people on this forum who will assist and advise you with anything that you need. There are already many threads with links to videos on how to build, safety, devices, etc. Browse around and you might find it quite appealing


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @raymond . You'll find plenty of advice here, based on what you are willing to spend or would 'prefer to afford'.

Most would start with a test of a simple 'longer life' battery like the Vision Spinner II or Itaste CLK series, or a Mod like the Itaste MVP or SVD series and add a decent tank / atomizer like the Kangertech Mini Protank 3 or even the more expensive Aspire Nautilus Mini. Some would get a higher powered electronic Mod like a Hana or Sigelei.
The Kangertech EMOW also seems like a well-priced and decent performing starter kit at the moment, with some nice features to boot.

The die-hard converts here might even tell you to jump right to a Reo to skip the long search for your 'perfect vape' device and not waste money on the steps in between.

At the end of the day, anything that works for you and get you to kick or at least substantially kerb the analog habit is a winner in the end. 



Riddle said:


> Haha welcome to the Forum @raymond... There are many different devices out there. Your choice will be based on your personal preference relationship with your bank manager.


@Riddle, I fixed that for you, for @raymond 's sake

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @method1 and the other people before that 



raymond said:


> Hi all, raymond from george! On twisp at the moment, but getting bored already


 
@raymond , just to clarify as well, many people have questions on what is best, and the choice is up to you. Check out some the other threads in the 'Newbie's Corner' section, including the recent day-2-of-vaping-already-considering-upgrade thread. It might give you an idea of the varied suggestions for an 'upgrade' or at least suggestions on a starter type kit.
[EDIT] oops, meant 'Starter type kit' other than the Twisp series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Kuhlkatz said:


> Welcome @raymond . You'll find plenty of advice here, based on what you are willing to spend or would 'prefer to afford'.
> 
> Most would start with a test of a simple 'longer life' battery like the Vision Spinner II or Itaste CLK series, or a Mod like the Itaste MVP or SVD series and add a decent tank / atomizer like the Kangertech Mini Protank 3 or even the more expensive Aspire Nautilus Mini. Some would get a higher powered electronic Mod like a Hana or Sigelei.
> The Kangertech EMOW also seems like a well-priced and decent performing starter kit at the moment, with some nice features to boot.
> 
> The die-hard converts here might even tell you to jump right to a Reo to skip the long search for your 'perfect vape' device and not waste money on the steps in between.
> 
> At the end of the day, anything that works for you and get you to kick or at least substantially kerb the analog habit is a winner in the end.
> 
> 
> @Riddle, I fixed that for you, for @raymond 's sake



Haha. Ye that too


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> Hi, nice to have found this forum.
> 
> Bit of a vaping n00b, tried it a few years ago with the first twisps and hated it, thing seem to have improved a lot since then!
> 
> Got a kanger evod and just getting into the whole thing!
> 
> Cheers.



Welcome @method1 
Congrats on getting back in to vaping!
That Evod is a humble yet mighty little device indeed
All the best and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Hello and welcome @method1  

Enjoy your stay here, and best of luck on your vaping journey


----------



## Silver

raymond said:


> Hi all, raymond from george! On twisp at the moment, but getting bored already! Any suggestions for better taste and more vape??



Hi and welcome @raymond 

The Twisp got many of us in to vaping and off the stinkies, myself included
I did however find I needed something more intense. 

I got more vape from a more powerful variable voltage vision spinner and no leaks on the mini Protank2. And it opened up a whole world of new flavours instead of just the Twisp flavours. The MVP variable power box mod gave a bit more oomph and super battery life. 

I then went on to drippers. The humble IGO-L on the SVD changed my view on flavour, throat hit and intensity, but dripping from the bottle every few puffs was not very convenient 

I then found the Reo about 4 months ago, where I am now and am currently very happy. Great dripper flavour, throat hit and intensity but with the convenience of a tank because it is bottom fed

That sort of summarises my 11 month journey. I am happy and satisfied for now....

All the best for your journey. Take it slow and enjoy it


----------



## shaunnadan

Hi everyone 

Bit of a vaping n00b with tons of questions...

tried it a few years ago with the first electronic cigarettes that hit the market that looked like a cigarette with the little red light on the bottom and hated it! (but it did get me through some really long international fights....sneaky sneaky), things seem to have improved a lot since then!

been a full time cigarette smoker for a little over 12 years and then saw a plaboy ecig at the smokes counter in checkers. gave it a try and been cigarette free for the past 4 weeks  "yay!" the dropped it and had the atomiser break (such a sad day  ) managed to get a really cheap starter kit from the chinese mall (its was only R100 so dont judge...) and looking to invest in a proper unit this weekend (why is payday so far >>>>)


----------



## Andre

shaunnadan said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Bit of a vaping n00b with tons of questions...
> 
> tried it a few years ago with the first electronic cigarettes that hit the market that looked like a cigarette with the little red light on the bottom and hated it! (but it did get me through some really long international fights....sneaky sneaky), things seem to have improved a lot since then!
> 
> been a full time cigarette smoker for a little over 12 years and then saw a plaboy ecig at the smokes counter in checkers. gave it a try and been cigarette free for the past 4 weeks  "yay!" the dropped it and had the atomiser break (such a sad day  ) managed to get a really cheap starter kit from the chinese mall (its was only R100 so dont judge...) and looking to invest in a proper unit this weekend (why is payday so far >>>>)


Most welcome. See you have already started a thread with a few questions - way to go. Happy vaping.


----------



## Alex

Welcome aboard @shaunnadan


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to the Forum @shaunnadan


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the best place for any vapor! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

shaunnadan said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Bit of a vaping n00b with tons of questions...
> 
> tried it a few years ago with the first electronic cigarettes that hit the market that looked like a cigarette with the little red light on the bottom and hated it! (but it did get me through some really long international fights....sneaky sneaky), things seem to have improved a lot since then!
> 
> been a full time cigarette smoker for a little over 12 years and then saw a plaboy ecig at the smokes counter in checkers. gave it a try and been cigarette free for the past 4 weeks  "yay!" the dropped it and had the atomiser break (such a sad day  ) managed to get a really cheap starter kit from the chinese mall (its was only R100 so dont judge...) and looking to invest in a proper unit this weekend (why is payday so far >>>>)



Welcome @shaunnadan 
Congrats on the switch to vaping. Let us know how it goes with your new kit
All the best and enjoy the forum!


----------



## El Capitan

Hey all, just a quick introduction. With the birth of my kids 3.5 months ago, I decided to hang up the Marlboro's. Thanks to some serious lurking here, I bought an evod starter set and have not touched a Blue Ice since. The evods have since been upgraded to Protank 3's on Spinners and now the search is on to add to my juice rotation. Currently on the list is Menthol Ice, VK5, a cherry / pineapple mix and the usual bits a pieces.

I'm heading to London for work next week and was wondering if there's anything in the European market I should keep my eyes open for, specifically on the juice side.


----------



## Andre

El Capitan said:


> Hey all, just a quick introduction. With the birth of my kids 3.5 months ago, I decided to hang up the Marlboro's. Thanks to some serious lurking here, I bought an evod starter set and have not touched a Blue Ice since. The evods have since been upgraded to Protank 3's on Spinners and now the search is on to add to my juice rotation. Currently on the list is Menthol Ice, VK5, a cherry / pineapple mix and the usual bits a pieces.
> 
> I'm heading to London for work next week and was wondering if there's anything in the European market I should keep my eyes open for, specifically on the juice side.


Most welcome and congrats on your 3.5 months. UK:

Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil - http://tmax-juices.co.uk/
email: tmax@tmax-juices.co.uk
Tel: +44 (0)208-645 0796
Simon Wilson
Tmax Juices LLP
42 Purley Bury Close
Purley
Surrey
CR8 1HU
United Kingdom
Colonel Boom's juices - http://www.colonelboom.co.uk/flavours - PlumeBlu Company Office: 12 Lennox Road, Hillsborough, Sheffield - 0114 221 6404


----------



## Alex

El Capitan said:


> Hey all, just a quick introduction. With the birth of my kids 3.5 months ago, I decided to hang up the Marlboro's. Thanks to some serious lurking here, I bought an evod starter set and have not touched a Blue Ice since. The evods have since been upgraded to Protank 3's on Spinners and now the search is on to add to my juice rotation. Currently on the list is Menthol Ice, VK5, a cherry / pineapple mix and the usual bits a pieces.
> 
> I'm heading to London for work next week and was wondering if there's anything in the European market I should keep my eyes open for, specifically on the juice side.


 
Welcome, and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Riddle

Welcome @El Capitan


----------



## El Capitan

Andre said:


> Most welcome and congrats on your 3.5 months. UK:
> 
> Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil - http://tmax-juices.co.uk/
> email: tmax@tmax-juices.co.uk
> Tel: +44 (0)208-645 0796
> Simon Wilson
> Tmax Juices LLP
> 42 Purley Bury Close
> Purley
> Surrey
> CR8 1HU
> United Kingdom
> Colonel Boom's juices - http://www.colonelboom.co.uk/flavours - PlumeBlu Company Office: 12 Lennox Road, Hillsborough, Sheffield - 0114 221 6404



Thanks Andre...and for all the other welcome wishes


----------



## Metal Liz

A warm welcome to all our new members 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

welcome to all the newcomers 

I hope you enjoy your stay here, this forum is truly awesome


----------



## Silver

El Capitan said:


> Hey all, just a quick introduction. With the birth of my kids 3.5 months ago, I decided to hang up the Marlboro's. Thanks to some serious lurking here, I bought an evod starter set and have not touched a Blue Ice since. The evods have since been upgraded to Protank 3's on Spinners and now the search is on to add to my juice rotation. Currently on the list is Menthol Ice, VK5, a cherry / pineapple mix and the usual bits a pieces.
> 
> I'm heading to London for work next week and was wondering if there's anything in the European market I should keep my eyes open for, specifically on the juice side.



Welcome @El Capitan and congrats on the switch to vaping!
All the best for your trip
Compared to a year ago, there are some fine international juices now easily available here in SA which are great to add to the rotation. Subohmvapor and JuicyJoes bring in great juices at good prices.
Enjoy the forum and all the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

method1 said:


> Hi, nice to have found this forum.
> 
> Bit of a vaping n00b, tried it a few years ago with the first twisps and hated it, thing seem to have improved a lot since then!
> 
> Got a kanger evod and just getting into the whole thing!
> 
> Cheers.


 
welcome to the forum @method1


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Good day ladies and gentlemen. Natheer here. I used to be a packet-a-day kinda guy, but I've been strictly vaping since the start of this year. I'm currently using a Smok Rocket with a Kanger Aerotank Mega. I'm looking to go rba as soon as I've used up the last of my coils though lol.

Looking forward to getting to know you guys


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @Natheer Mallick 
and good on your for dropping the stinkies.


----------



## Andre

Natheer Mallick said:


> Good day ladies and gentlemen. Natheer here. I used to be a packet-a-day kinda guy, but I've been strictly vaping since the start of this year. I'm currently using a Smok Rocket with a Kanger Aerotank Mega. I'm looking to go rba as soon as I've used up the last of my coils though lol.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you guys


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on almost 9 months stinky free - a huge accomplishment. You will enjoy RBAs. Happy vaping.


----------



## Riddle

Welcome @Natheer Mallick ... enjoy


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on almost 9 months stinky free - a huge accomplishment. You will enjoy RBAs. Happy vaping.


Ok I need to make a confession, I still like to light up one now and then for my buddies.But I'll only light it up purely for the taste. I can't handle much more than that.


----------



## Riddle

Natheer Mallick said:


> Ok I need to make a confession, I still like to light up one now and then for my buddies.But I'll only light it up purely for the taste. I can't handle much more than that.



Refrain for a while and you will realise how horrible it actually tastes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Natheer Mallick said:


> Ok I need to make a confession, I still like to light up one now and then for my buddies.But I'll only light it up purely for the taste. I can't handle much more than that.


Hey, that is still far, far better than a pack a day......happy vaping.


----------



## BumbleBee

shaunnadan said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Bit of a vaping n00b with tons of questions...
> 
> tried it a few years ago with the first electronic cigarettes that hit the market that looked like a cigarette with the little red light on the bottom and hated it! (but it did get me through some really long international fights....sneaky sneaky), things seem to have improved a lot since then!
> 
> been a full time cigarette smoker for a little over 12 years and then saw a plaboy ecig at the smokes counter in checkers. gave it a try and been cigarette free for the past 4 weeks  "yay!" the dropped it and had the atomiser break (such a sad day  ) managed to get a really cheap starter kit from the chinese mall (its was only R100 so dont judge...) and looking to invest in a proper unit this weekend (why is payday so far >>>>)


 
Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy it here and get all the info you need


----------



## BumbleBee

raymond said:


> Hi all, raymond from george! On twisp at the moment, but getting bored already! Any suggestions for better taste and more vape??


Welcome to the forum @raymond, if you're bored you've come to the right place


----------



## BumbleBee

method1 said:


> Hi, nice to have found this forum.
> 
> Bit of a vaping n00b, tried it a few years ago with the first twisps and hated it, thing seem to have improved a lot since then!
> 
> Got a kanger evod and just getting into the whole thing!
> 
> Cheers.


Welcome @method1, things certainly have changed over the last few years, but the last few months have seen some amazing new bits of kit hitting the market and I doubt it will be slowing down very soon. The Kangertech Evod kit is amazing, it will certainly serve you well and when you start upgrading it makes a great backup device


----------



## BumbleBee

El Capitan said:


> Hey all, just a quick introduction. With the birth of my kids 3.5 months ago, I decided to hang up the Marlboro's. Thanks to some serious lurking here, I bought an evod starter set and have not touched a Blue Ice since. The evods have since been upgraded to Protank 3's on Spinners and now the search is on to add to my juice rotation. Currently on the list is Menthol Ice, VK5, a cherry / pineapple mix and the usual bits a pieces.
> 
> I'm heading to London for work next week and was wondering if there's anything in the European market I should keep my eyes open for, specifically on the juice side.


Welcome @El Capitan, I'm very glad to hear that you've opted for vaping for the kids sake, one of the best decisions anyone can make. And, congrats on becoming a dad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Natheer Mallick said:


> Good day ladies and gentlemen. Natheer here. I used to be a packet-a-day kinda guy, but I've been strictly vaping since the start of this year. I'm currently using a Smok Rocket with a Kanger Aerotank Mega. I'm looking to go rba as soon as I've used up the last of my coils though lol.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you guys


Welcome to the forum, seems you're sorted with some good kit already, RBA's open up a whole new side of vaping, that's what finally got me of the camels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP

Hi all.. Love this forum, got me started in vaping. Its been 4 months since my last analogue and will never look back. I own 2 mech's and i'm hoping to go into vv/vw soon (any advice welcome). Will be building a 60W mod as soon as i get the 510 connector and a battery cradle. Hope to have a long and very pleasant stay at the best forum on the web. BTW @Stroodle your candy floss juice is FREAKIN A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Natheer Mallick said:


> Good day ladies and gentlemen. Natheer here. I used to be a packet-a-day kinda guy, but I've been strictly vaping since the start of this year. I'm currently using a Smok Rocket with a Kanger Aerotank Mega. I'm looking to go rba as soon as I've used up the last of my coils though lol.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you guys


 
Welcome @Natheer Mallick - congrats on the switch to vaping since the beginning of this year - 
Super stuff and all the best with the RBA route
Enjoy the forum - we have a great place here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

GerharddP said:


> Hi all.. Love this forum, got me started in vaping. Its been 4 months since my last analogue and will never look back. I own 2 mech's and i'm hoping to go into vv/vw soon (any advice welcome). Will be building a 60W mod as soon as i get the 510 connector and a battery cradle. Hope to have a long and very pleasant stay at the best forum on the web. BTW @Stroodle your candy floss juice is FREAKIN A


Welcome @GerharddP , glad you've decided to come out of the shadows

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

GerharddP said:


> Hi all.. Love this forum, got me started in vaping. Its been 4 months since my last analogue and will never look back. I own 2 mech's and i'm hoping to go into vv/vw soon (any advice welcome). Will be building a 60W mod as soon as i get the 510 connector and a battery cradle. Hope to have a long and very pleasant stay at the best forum on the web. BTW @Stroodle your candy floss juice is FREAKIN A


 
Welcome @GerharddP 
Well done on being 4 months stinky free
All the best with your mod building - there are some awesome mod builders on this forum.
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerharddP

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @GerharddP , glad you've decided to come out of the shadows


 Thank you very much..


----------



## Andre

GerharddP said:


> Hi all.. Love this forum, got me started in vaping. Its been 4 months since my last analogue and will never look back. I own 2 mech's and i'm hoping to go into vv/vw soon (any advice welcome). Will be building a 60W mod as soon as i get the 510 connector and a battery cradle. Hope to have a long and very pleasant stay at the best forum on the web. BTW @Stroodle your candy floss juice is FREAKIN A


Most welcome. Congrats on the 4 months - great achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerharddP

Silver said:


> Welcome @GerharddP
> Well done on being 4 months stinky free
> All the best with your mod building - there are some awesome mod builders on this forum.
> Enjoy!


Thank you. I've seen the talent on this forum hope i can live up to the same expectations. Those stinky's make me sick these days. Cant stand the smell any more.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riddle

Welcome @GerharddP . Well done on your achievement

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## raymond

RIGHT, My Nautilus is on THEE way from VapeKing, along with some Grape Soda and Wicks Liquid.
COME ON COURIER SERVICE!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

raymond said:


> RIGHT, My Nautilus is on THEE way from VapeKing, along with some Grape Soda and Wicks Liquid.
> COME ON COURIER SERVICE!!!


That's very exciting man. I'm sure the wait is killing you 

Be sure to let us know your thoughts when it does arrive. And don't forget to post some pics in the vapemail section


----------



## Beyman

Hey Guys

My name is Beyers i'm currently 20 years of age, living and studying in Cape Town.

Ive been vaping for almost a year now. Like most of you i'm extremely passionate about vaping  Ive only recently started using RDA's as I've been using various tanks and mods for the past few months. Im typically one of those people that once i get into something i start to obsess over it... so yeah my point is that i love vaping and it would be awesome to learn more from all you experienced vape enthusiasts out there !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Beyman said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> My name is Beyers i'm currently 20 years of age, living and studying in Cape Town.
> 
> Ive been vaping for almost a year now. Like most of you i'm extremely passionate about vaping  Ive only recently started using RDA's as I've been using various tanks and mods for the past few months. Im typically one of those people that once i get into something i start to obsess over it... so yeah my point is that i love vaping and it would be awesome to learn more from all you experienced vape enthusiasts out there !


Welcome to the forum @Beyman


----------



## Riddle

Welcome @Beyman


----------



## Andre

Beyman said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> My name is Beyers i'm currently 20 years of age, living and studying in Cape Town.
> 
> Ive been vaping for almost a year now. Like most of you i'm extremely passionate about vaping  Ive only recently started using RDA's as I've been using various tanks and mods for the past few months. Im typically one of those people that once i get into something i start to obsess over it... so yeah my point is that i love vaping and it would be awesome to learn more from all you experienced vape enthusiasts out there !


Most welcome. Congrats on almost a year stinky free. Please shout if you have any questions at all. Happy vaping.


----------



## Alex

Beyman said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> My name is Beyers i'm currently 20 years of age, living and studying in Cape Town.
> 
> Ive been vaping for almost a year now. Like most of you i'm extremely passionate about vaping  Ive only recently started using RDA's as I've been using various tanks and mods for the past few months. Im typically one of those people that once i get into something i start to obsess over it... so yeah my point is that i love vaping and it would be awesome to learn more from all you experienced vape enthusiasts out there !


 
Welcome to the forum, and enjoy.


----------



## Yiannaki

Beyman said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> My name is Beyers i'm currently 20 years of age, living and studying in Cape Town.
> 
> Ive been vaping for almost a year now. Like most of you i'm extremely passionate about vaping  Ive only recently started using RDA's as I've been using various tanks and mods for the past few months. Im typically one of those people that once i get into something i start to obsess over it... so yeah my point is that i love vaping and it would be awesome to learn more from all you experienced vape enthusiasts out there !


 
Welcome aboard @Beyman  

Well done on the 1 year stinkie free!

You'll find a ton of useful info on here. Don't be shy to ask any questions or for advice. We have a great forum with loads of awesome users waiting to help out


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to the forum @Beyman and well done on your year of vaping!!! wow quite an accomplishment


----------



## johan

To all the new members that joined this awesome forum:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

Kevin said:


> I'm new to this forum, and I'm ready to get involved.



Welcome to the forum... you are at the perfect place to evolve lol


----------



## Marzuq

to all new members who have joined the forum.... welcome!!!


----------



## raymond

Right, now I got my Nautilus but I can kick my own butt for not ordering the spinner or iTaste with it. Don't want to try it with the Twisp battery and be disappointed. Should I go for the spinner or iTaste??? Excellent service from Vape King! Thanks guys!!


----------



## Andre

raymond said:


> Right, now I got my Nautilus but I can kick my own butt for not ordering the spinner or iTaste with it. Don't want to try it with the Twisp battery and be disappointed. Should I go for the spinner or iTaste??? Excellent service from Vape King! Thanks guys!!


Spinners have given me awesome service for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

raymond said:


> Right, now I got my Nautilus but I can kick my own butt for not ordering the spinner or iTaste with it. Don't want to try it with the Twisp battery and be disappointed. Should I go for the spinner or iTaste??? Excellent service from Vape King! Thanks guys!!


Pop that sucker on your existing battery and see how it goes, it should work ok. Definitely try and get a more powerful battery for it though, you won't be sorry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## raymond

I quite like the iTaste, but its 1280mah vs 1650mah of the spinner.. Decision, decisions... Just tried the nautilus with the twisp battery and the taste and vape production is not even close to the twisp! I'd rather wait for the new battery for my nautilus. Pretty sure it will kick ass with the stronger VV battery...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Beyman said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> My name is Beyers i'm currently 20 years of age, living and studying in Cape Town.
> 
> Ive been vaping for almost a year now. Like most of you i'm extremely passionate about vaping  Ive only recently started using RDA's as I've been using various tanks and mods for the past few months. Im typically one of those people that once i get into something i start to obsess over it... so yeah my point is that i love vaping and it would be awesome to learn more from all you experienced vape enthusiasts out there !



Welcome @Beyman 
Congrats on finding the forum and signing up
All the best for your vaping and hope you enjoy the forum. We have a great place here!


----------



## raymond

VapeKing's Wicks liquid is fan-damn-tastic!!! My new favourite!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bill

Hi Guys,

Haven't really posted much but have been lurking around the forum doing some reading for quite a while now. 

Been vaping for about a year now, and have been trying to stay away from the stinkies. 

Mostly been vaping on ego style batteries and mini PT2 and PT3.

Amazing forum and wealth of knowledge here. 

Cheers,
Bill

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Nice to see you here @Bill, well done on the 1 year smoke free thing.

Enjoy


----------



## BumbleBee

Bill said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Haven't really posted much but have been lurking around the forum doing some reading for quite a while now.
> 
> Been vaping for about a year now, and have been trying to stay away from the stinkies.
> 
> Mostly been vaping on ego style batteries and mini PT2 and PT3.
> 
> Amazing forum and wealth of knowledge here.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bill


Welcome to the forum @Bill 

Once you step up to variable voltage batteries you won't need to try and avoid the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to the Forum @Bill


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to The forum @Bill. Have fun and go crazy... The rest of us did

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome to The forum @Bill. Have fun and go crazy... The rest of us did


Hey, who you callin' crazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> Hey, who you callin' crazy



You cant vape, be on the forum and still be normal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

annemarievdh said:


> You cant vape, be on the forum and still be normal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Bill said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Haven't really posted much but have been lurking around the forum doing some reading for quite a while now.
> 
> Been vaping for about a year now, and have been trying to stay away from the stinkies.
> 
> Mostly been vaping on ego style batteries and mini PT2 and PT3.
> 
> Amazing forum and wealth of knowledge here.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bill


 
Wecome @Bill 
all the best and enjoy the forum. There is a wealth of knowledge indeed - and great people!

when you get a chance, try upload an avatar. Makes it easier for people to recognise you and makes it a bit more personalised.


----------



## Matuka

Welcome Bill. You will never regret the move to vaping, just stick with it and hide the stinkies far away! I agree that you should try to get a variable voltage battery, will help a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops

Hi all

The name's kyle.

Havent posted anything as yet sadly, but I have been reading through allot of the forums over the past few weeks. Really awesome I must say.

I was a smoker for 6 years and gave the sticks up about 9 months ago. I originally started on a twisp and fell inlove with the idea of vaping. Ditched the twisp pretty quickly when I learned more about vaping and iv been vaping mechanicals and rebuildables since.

Love the forums and all the discussions

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

K_klops said:


> Hi all
> 
> The name's kyle.
> 
> Havent posted anything as yet sadly, but I have been reading through allot of the forums over the past few weeks. Really awesome I must say.
> 
> I was a smoker for 6 years and gave the sticks up about 9 months ago. I originally started on a twisp and fell inlove with the idea of vaping. Ditched the twisp pretty quickly when I learned more about vaping and iv been vaping mechanicals and rebuildables since.
> 
> Love the forums and all the discussions


Welcome Kyle, thanks for introducing yourself 

I'm glad to hear that you've found the info you need to keep you going and off the stinkies. We'd love to hear what gear you're using, maybe see a few of your builds?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## K_klops

Thanx soo much

Im running a nemisis clone and a black copper stingray clone wich I have now turned into full copper with no regrets.
I spend majority of my time trying new builds and watching coil builds online...become quite the build addict. 
I use a copper tobh atty and a kayfun for my chill days or lectures ha ha . 
Cant drip and sub ohm vape in lectures unfortunately as its way to obvious but my kayfun saves me there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## K_klops

heres my setups, unfortunately I dont have build pics because I change soo often

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

K_klops said:


> heres my setups, unfortunately I dont have build pics because I change soo often


You've got some great gear there, love the look of that naked stingray in all it's copper glory 

if you get the chance drop some info and a few pics of your builds in these threads:

Drippers: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-drippers-trident-igo-era-patriot.1611/
Kayfun: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-kayfun-russians-rocket-atomisers.1610/

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

K_klops said:


> Hi all
> 
> The name's kyle.
> 
> Havent posted anything as yet sadly, but I have been reading through allot of the forums over the past few weeks. Really awesome I must say.
> 
> I was a smoker for 6 years and gave the sticks up about 9 months ago. I originally started on a twisp and fell inlove with the idea of vaping. Ditched the twisp pretty quickly when I learned more about vaping and iv been vaping mechanicals and rebuildables since.
> 
> Love the forums and all the discussions


 
Welcome @K_klops 
glad you finally joined the forum after reading the posts for a while
congrats on being 9 months "sticks free"
Wishing you all the best with your vaping and enjoy the forum. We have a great place here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

BumbleBee said:


> You've got some great gear there, love the look of that naked stingray in all it's copper glory
> 
> if you get the chance drop some info and a few pics of your builds in these threads:
> 
> Drippers: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-drippers-trident-igo-era-patriot.1611/
> Kayfun: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/suywwacs-kayfun-russians-rocket-atomisers.1610/
> 
> Enjoy the forum


 
Welcome bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stroodlepuff said:


> Welcome bud

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

K_klops said:


> Hi all
> 
> The name's kyle.
> 
> Havent posted anything as yet sadly, but I have been reading through allot of the forums over the past few weeks. Really awesome I must say.
> 
> I was a smoker for 6 years and gave the sticks up about 9 months ago. I originally started on a twisp and fell inlove with the idea of vaping. Ditched the twisp pretty quickly when I learned more about vaping and iv been vaping mechanicals and rebuildables since.
> 
> Love the forums and all the discussions


Most welcome. Congrats on the 9 months stinky free - a huge achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## TylerD

K_klops said:


> heres my setups, unfortunately I dont have build pics because I change soo often


Welcome @K_klops ! Awesome achievement! Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Alex

Welcome @K_klops, I like your mod collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

K_klops said:


> Hi all
> 
> The name's kyle.
> 
> Havent posted anything as yet sadly, but I have been reading through allot of the forums over the past few weeks. Really awesome I must say.
> 
> I was a smoker for 6 years and gave the sticks up about 9 months ago. I originally started on a twisp and fell inlove with the idea of vaping. Ditched the twisp pretty quickly when I learned more about vaping and iv been vaping mechanicals and rebuildables since.
> 
> Love the forums and all the discussions


 
Welcome to the Forum @K_klps, congrats on the vaping 9 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to the forum @K_klops ... congrats on the 9months keep it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chad

Hey Kyle, welcome to le forum el vape. I'm new too. Dig the Mechs. 

Orlo Vapers

I'm Chad. Vape King's latest twist convert. Been smoking the twist for about two months. I feel a little raped by the price and what you get in a 3 year old technology but hey, it got me off of the stinky's as you guys put it. After the first week I had to replace my first coil as I wasn't getting enough vapour. A week after that the flavour dropped off and again no vapour. I did a lot of research and reading and whilst specifically looking for information pertaining to the twist device and coils, there was SO MUCH more out there relating to vaping. Mechs, Mods, RBA's ad infinitum. After about 6 new coils, 4 bottles of fluid and two extra batteries for the two twists i had originally purchased i thought, how the hell is this going to save ANY money. (after doing some math it does in the long run but I'm more of an instant gratification person) I wanted an upgrade, something new, Something better, stronger, something that lasted longer. 

In a nutshell I gave the store a shout yesterday as I'd been trying to find time to get through there for a month to see what was on offer. Managed to get there in no time flat and got me a nautilus mini tank with two spinner 2's and a charger. I am still getting used to the Vapor flavours as I'm very much au fait with the twist fluid flavours. I like them. My pocket doesn't. I'll adapt and try new fluids. 

A big thanks to Vape King and whoever the hell invented this tech. The groups that refined it, the companies that pioneer and strive for perfection, the enthusiasts that review and provide newb's like me the information needed to make informed decisions and gain a little more perspective into the scene, the devices, the flavours and everything that goes along with it. 

I'm looking forward to hanging around here. 

Thanks Guys

(also, This nautilus min and vision spinner. They are worth every red penny. I tried out the smoke at I think 20w? zomfg. Thats going to be my next purchase I think. That, two batteries and a charger. Then I think I'll be good for a little bit.  )

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

Chad said:


> Hey Kyle, welcome to le forum el vape. I'm new too. Dig the Mechs.
> 
> Orlo Vapers
> 
> I'm Chad. Vape King's latest twist convert. Been smoking the twist for about two months. I feel a little raped by the price and what you get in a 3 year old technology but hey, it got me off of the stinky's as you guys put it. After the first week I had to replace my first coil as I wasn't getting enough vapour. A week after that the flavour dropped off and again no vapour. I did a lot of research and reading and whilst specifically looking for information pertaining to the twist device and coils, there was SO MUCH more out there relating to vaping. Mechs, Mods, RBA's ad infinitum. After about 6 new coils, 4 bottles of fluid and two extra batteries for the two twists i had originally purchased i thought, how the hell is this going to save ANY money. (after doing some math it does in the long run but I'm more of an instant gratification person) I wanted an upgrade, something new, Something better, stronger, something that lasted longer.
> 
> In a nutshell I gave the store a shout yesterday as I'd been trying to find time to get through there for a month to see what was on offer. Managed to get there in no time flat and got me a nautilus mini tank with two spinner 2's and a charger. I am still getting used to the Vapor flavours as I'm very much au fait with the twist fluid flavours. I like them. My pocket doesn't. I'll adapt and try new fluids.
> 
> A big thanks to Vape King and whoever the hell invented this tech. The groups that refined it, the companies that pioneer and strive for perfection, the enthusiasts that review and provide newb's like me the information needed to make informed decisions and gain a little more perspective into the scene, the devices, the flavours and everything that goes along with it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hanging around here.
> 
> Thanks Guys
> 
> (also, This nautilus min and vision spinner. They are worth every red penny. I tried out the smoke at I think 20w? zomfg. Thats going to be my next purchase I think. That, two batteries and a charger. Then I think I'll be good for a little bit.  )


Most welcome @Chad ! Hope you enjoy the forum! You can also ask @thekeeperza to set you up with a tastebox to try some other juices!
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/taste-box-recipients.861/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all our new forum members! Wishing you all the best on your vaping journeys and hope you all have loads of fun here on the forum, it's a great place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to the forum @Chad ... hope you keep on enjoying it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Glad to have you here @Chad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oom_koos

Hi Guys,

My names JP, been vaping for the past month and a half. Haven't bought a pack of stinkies since my first puff. I'm amazed at how easy it was to get of the stinkies after 15 years of a pack a day. My journey has just begun.

Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

oom_koos said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My names JP, been vaping for the past month and a half. Haven't bought a pack of stinkies since my first puff. I'm amazed at how easy it was to get of the stinkies after 15 years of a pack a day. My journey has just begun.
> 
> Have a great day.


Well done @oom_koos! Good forum with good people and good advice!


----------



## Alex

Great stuff @oom_koos, and we are all here to help you on that journey.


----------



## K_klops

Congrats @Chad, thats really great buddy. Its a great kit youv got there. Now your fun is begining. Enjoy 

Well done @oom_koos, welcome to the forum and all the best


----------



## BumbleBee

Chad said:


> Hey Kyle, welcome to le forum el vape. I'm new too. Dig the Mechs.
> 
> Orlo Vapers
> 
> I'm Chad. Vape King's latest twist convert. Been smoking the twist for about two months. I feel a little raped by the price and what you get in a 3 year old technology but hey, it got me off of the stinky's as you guys put it. After the first week I had to replace my first coil as I wasn't getting enough vapour. A week after that the flavour dropped off and again no vapour. I did a lot of research and reading and whilst specifically looking for information pertaining to the twist device and coils, there was SO MUCH more out there relating to vaping. Mechs, Mods, RBA's ad infinitum. After about 6 new coils, 4 bottles of fluid and two extra batteries for the two twists i had originally purchased i thought, how the hell is this going to save ANY money. (after doing some math it does in the long run but I'm more of an instant gratification person) I wanted an upgrade, something new, Something better, stronger, something that lasted longer.
> 
> In a nutshell I gave the store a shout yesterday as I'd been trying to find time to get through there for a month to see what was on offer. Managed to get there in no time flat and got me a nautilus mini tank with two spinner 2's and a charger. I am still getting used to the Vapor flavours as I'm very much au fait with the twist fluid flavours. I like them. My pocket doesn't. I'll adapt and try new fluids.
> 
> A big thanks to Vape King and whoever the hell invented this tech. The groups that refined it, the companies that pioneer and strive for perfection, the enthusiasts that review and provide newb's like me the information needed to make informed decisions and gain a little more perspective into the scene, the devices, the flavours and everything that goes along with it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hanging around here.
> 
> Thanks Guys
> 
> (also, This nautilus min and vision spinner. They are worth every red penny. I tried out the smoke at I think 20w? zomfg. Thats going to be my next purchase I think. That, two batteries and a charger. Then I think I'll be good for a little bit.  )


Welcome @Chad, hope you find all the info you need here, lots of friendly folk around to help out


----------



## BumbleBee

oom_koos said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My names JP, been vaping for the past month and a half. Haven't bought a pack of stinkies since my first puff. I'm amazed at how easy it was to get of the stinkies after 15 years of a pack a day. My journey has just begun.
> 
> Have a great day.


Welcome @oom_koos, well done on quitting the stinkies, after 6 weeks you can say with confidence that you are now a non-smoker, well done


----------



## rvdwesth

@BumbleBee I am a non-smoker but I make a helluvalot of clouds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## izzo

I have been vaping for more than 2 years, my first starter kit purchased at Cape Vaping Supplies.

Current gear: iTaste MVP with iClear30.


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum


----------



## BumbleBee

izzo said:


> I have been vaping for more than 2 years, my first starter kit purchased at Cape Vaping Supplies.
> 
> Current gear: iTaste MVP with iClear30.


Welcome to the forum @izzo , great to hear you've been vaping for so long already. Have a look around the forum, there's heaps of info and helpful advice. If you need something just shout


----------



## zimbovapster

Hey guys im mike new to vaping enjoying it so much im from fourways

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

zimbovapster said:


> Hey guys im mike new to vaping enjoying it so much im from fourways


 
Welcome to the forum @zimbovapster. You came to the right place.


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome @Chad and @oom_koos


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to all the new guys that I missed


----------



## Rob Fisher

A very warm welcome to all the new members… there are tons of you signing up at a fast rate! Vaping is alive and well in SA and I would encourage all of you new vapers to dive in and interface with the rest of us on the forum…

I know it can be a little intimidating when you first get onto a forum but you will find that there are a ton of helpful and friendly people here who will guide you if you make a mistake or post in the wrong area or something… don’t be shy… just pile in and start interfacing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

zimbovapster said:


> Hey guys im mike new to vaping enjoying it so much im from fourways


Most welcome. You must be on the doorstep of vaping temptation there - www.vapeking.co.za. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nibbler

Howzit Folks,

Call me Nibbler, it's all good. Been my nick since before the Internet.
My profile shows the Finland flag due to the fact that I am at work and on our VPN Network, Finland being our Management centre. I am based in Randburg and live in Jukskeipark.

I stopped smoking cigarettes just over 2 months ago and have not looked back since. I taste food better, I _smell_ better, not like the bottom of a used ashtray, I feel better. I'm diabetic, type-2 and my blood-sugar levels are just fine, vaping has not in any way affected this. On the contrary, I just feel healthier overall.

I am in the I.T. industry, have been for over 30 years. I love my SciFi & Fantasy movies and series and have many terrabytes online at home.
I am a devout EVE Online player, have been since early 2011, which makes me kind of new to the game, but I find it highly entertaining.

Down to Vaping - Short version - I love it. I have a modest iTazte MVP with the Aspire Nautilus Mini. What an awesome combination!
I recently purchased a Kayfun 3 and building the coils & wicking is a piece of cake, in my opinion. It's also very satisfying. My only niggle with the Kayfun is that you have to babysit it. In other words, keep it standing up straight, be very careful (and specific) how you refill it, be careful not to turn the bottom screw too tight, else you have yourself a short-circuit.

Thus far I have shopped at Vape King, bought all my kit and juices there. Friendly and helpful folks, thanks guys (and gal). I intend "gifting" myself a christmas present in the form of another Mod and head kit very soon.

My current favourite juice is 1/3 Peanut Butter mixed with 2/3 Banana. Love it and yes, it reminds me of Elvis' Breakfast, I'm old enough to remember the legend.

I love vaping, especially nice big clouds. I hope to be vaping for many years to come.

See you folks online o7

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Nibbler said:


> Howzit Folks,
> 
> Call me Nibbler, it's all good. Been my nick since before the Internet.
> My profile shows the Finland flag due to the fact that I am at work and on our VPN Network, Finland being our Management centre. I am based in Randburg and live in Jukskeipark.
> 
> I stopped smoking cigarettes just over 2 months ago and have not looked back since. I taste food better, I _smell_ better, not like the bottom of a used ashtray, I feel better. I'm diabetic, type-2 and my blood-sugar levels are just fine, vaping has not in any way affected this. On the contrary, I just feel healthier overall.
> 
> I am in the I.T. industry, have been for over 30 years. I love my SciFi & Fantasy movies and series and have many terrabytes online at home.
> I am a devout EVE Online player, have been since early 2011, which make me kind of new to the game, but I find it highly
> 
> Down to Vaping - Short version - I love it. I have a modest iTazte MVP with the Aspire Nautilus Mini. What an awesome combination!
> I recently purchased a Kayfun 3 and building the coils & wicking is a piece of cake, in my opinion. It's also very satisfying. My only niggle with the Kayfun is that you have to babysit it. In other words, keep it standing up straight, be very careful (and specific) how you refill it, be careful not to turn the bottom screw too tight, else you have yourself a short-circuit.
> 
> Thus far I have shopped at Vape King, bought all my kit and juices there. Friendly and helpful folks, thanks guys (and gal). I intend "gifting" myself a christmas present in the form of another Mod and head kit very soon.
> 
> My current favourite juice is 1/3 Peanut Butter mixed with 2/3 Banana. Love it and yes, it reminds me of Elvis' Breakfast, I'm old enough to remember the legend.
> 
> I love vaping, especially nice big clouds. I hope to be vaping for many years to come.
> 
> See you folks online o7


Most welcome and thanks for the great introduction. Congrats on the 2 months stinky free. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nibbler said:


> Howzit Folks,
> 
> Call me Nibbler, it's all good. Been my nick since before the Internet.
> My profile shows the Finland flag due to the fact that I am at work and on our VPN Network, Finland being our Management centre. I am based in Randburg and live in Jukskeipark.
> 
> I stopped smoking cigarettes just over 2 months ago and have not looked back since. I taste food better, I _smell_ better, not like the bottom of a used ashtray, I feel better. I'm diabetic, type-2 and my blood-sugar levels are just fine, vaping has not in any way affected this. On the contrary, I just feel healthier overall.
> 
> I am in the I.T. industry, have been for over 30 years. I love my SciFi & Fantasy movies and series and have many terrabytes online at home.
> I am a devout EVE Online player, have been since early 2011, which makes me kind of new to the game, but I find it highly entertaining.
> 
> Down to Vaping - Short version - I love it. I have a modest iTazte MVP with the Aspire Nautilus Mini. What an awesome combination!
> I recently purchased a Kayfun 3 and building the coils & wicking is a piece of cake, in my opinion. It's also very satisfying. My only niggle with the Kayfun is that you have to babysit it. In other words, keep it standing up straight, be very careful (and specific) how you refill it, be careful not to turn the bottom screw too tight, else you have yourself a short-circuit.
> 
> Thus far I have shopped at Vape King, bought all my kit and juices there. Friendly and helpful folks, thanks guys (and gal). I intend "gifting" myself a christmas present in the form of another Mod and head kit very soon.
> 
> My current favourite juice is 1/3 Peanut Butter mixed with 2/3 Banana. Love it and yes, it reminds me of Elvis' Breakfast, I'm old enough to remember the legend.
> 
> I love vaping, especially nice big clouds. I hope to be vaping for many years to come.
> 
> See you folks online o7
> 
> PS - My unit


 
A very warm welcome @Nibbler! If you love the Kayfun and want a non babysitting one try and get an original Russian 91% or better still have a look at getting a REO... costs a bit more but once you have one you will never look back! However if you like testing new equipment and playing then don't get the REO just yet because once you get a REO your playing with new equipment changes to searching for juice and trying different coils and wicking material.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Thanks for the great intro @Nibbler, welcome aboard.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @Nibbler 
trust you will enjoy your stay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nibbler said:


> Howzit Folks,
> 
> Call me Nibbler, it's all good. Been my nick since before the Internet.
> My profile shows the Finland flag due to the fact that I am at work and on our VPN Network, Finland being our Management centre. I am based in Randburg and live in Jukskeipark.
> 
> I stopped smoking cigarettes just over 2 months ago and have not looked back since. I taste food better, I _smell_ better, not like the bottom of a used ashtray, I feel better. I'm diabetic, type-2 and my blood-sugar levels are just fine, vaping has not in any way affected this. On the contrary, I just feel healthier overall.
> 
> I am in the I.T. industry, have been for over 30 years. I love my SciFi & Fantasy movies and series and have many terrabytes online at home.
> I am a devout EVE Online player, have been since early 2011, which makes me kind of new to the game, but I find it highly entertaining.
> 
> Down to Vaping - Short version - I love it. I have a modest iTazte MVP with the Aspire Nautilus Mini. What an awesome combination!
> I recently purchased a Kayfun 3 and building the coils & wicking is a piece of cake, in my opinion. It's also very satisfying. My only niggle with the Kayfun is that you have to babysit it. In other words, keep it standing up straight, be very careful (and specific) how you refill it, be careful not to turn the bottom screw too tight, else you have yourself a short-circuit.
> 
> Thus far I have shopped at Vape King, bought all my kit and juices there. Friendly and helpful folks, thanks guys (and gal). I intend "gifting" myself a christmas present in the form of another Mod and head kit very soon.
> 
> My current favourite juice is 1/3 Peanut Butter mixed with 2/3 Banana. Love it and yes, it reminds me of Elvis' Breakfast, I'm old enough to remember the legend.
> 
> I love vaping, especially nice big clouds. I hope to be vaping for many years to come.
> 
> See you folks online o7


Welcome to the forum @Nibbler, you've got some great gear there. Elvis' Breakfast is one of my favorites 
The Kayfun is a great piece of kit, once you've got the hang of it it will serve you well, poke around the Kayfun section of the forum a bit, some really great tips in there.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/kayfun-russian-land.86/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Nibbler, enjoy the forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## dannler

hi there my name is wayne.i hail from witbank mpumalanga. im a diesel apprentice at anglo american. i have stared vaping about a month ago,im busy trying to get me a whole mechanical mod assembly(i have been googling the do's and dont's about mech mods since i started) i have never smoked "stinkies" i just enjoy the vapour production.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zimbovapster

Hey everyone all opinions welcome im looking to buy my first mechanical mod what does everyone suggest


----------



## Lee

Hi everybody. 
Lee from Bloem. Vaping for about 5 months & been enjoying every minute of it!
I must say this forum has taught me a lot............. 
Just a big "thanks" to everybody for their input & help.

I keep learning that most of the nicest people are vapers!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the Forum @Lee, Jip some of the nicest people you will ever find is vapers. Enjoy


----------



## Lee

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome to the Forum @Lee, Jip some of the nicest people you will ever find is vapers. Enjoy


Thank you @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Lee said:


> Hi everybody.
> Lee from Bloem. Vaping for about 5 months & been enjoying every minute of it!
> I must say this forum has taught me a lot.............
> Just a big "thanks" to everybody for their input & help.
> 
> I keep learning that most of the nicest people are vapers!


Most welcome. Congrats on the 5 months - a huge accomplishment. One of these days the Freestate vapers will have their own vape meet. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome guys.


----------



## Lee

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Congrats on the 5 months - a huge accomplishment. One of these days the Freestate vapers will have their own vape meet. Happy vaping.


Thanks @Andre. You know the Free Staters............ either too much, or nothing at all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Hello and welcome to the forum @dannler, @zimbovapster & @Lee 

Hope you guys enjoy the forum, we are a pretty friendly, semi-crazy bunch of people. Have a look around and spend a bit of time digging through the wealth of information we've been gathering, if you need help just shout, there's bound to be someone who can help

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

zimbovapster said:


> Hey everyone all opinions welcome im looking to buy my first mechanical mod what does everyone suggest


Ah, there are so many to chose from. Here is a thread asking the same question, which might be of help: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/attention-mechanical-junkies.5663/
Of course, I am a Reo mech fan: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lee

Lee said:


> Thanks @Andre. You know the Free Staters............ either too much, or nothing at all!


Thanks for the welcome @Alex & @BumbleBee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zimbovapster

Thanks everyone excited to learn alot and thanks @Andre will definitely do some research

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@zimbovapster From your name, I take it, you've lived in or been to Zimbabwe?


----------



## Silver

Chad said:


> Hey Kyle, welcome to le forum el vape. I'm new too. Dig the Mechs.
> 
> Orlo Vapers
> 
> I'm Chad. Vape King's latest twist convert. Been smoking the twist for about two months. I feel a little raped by the price and what you get in a 3 year old technology but hey, it got me off of the stinky's as you guys put it. After the first week I had to replace my first coil as I wasn't getting enough vapour. A week after that the flavour dropped off and again no vapour. I did a lot of research and reading and whilst specifically looking for information pertaining to the twist device and coils, there was SO MUCH more out there relating to vaping. Mechs, Mods, RBA's ad infinitum. After about 6 new coils, 4 bottles of fluid and two extra batteries for the two twists i had originally purchased i thought, how the hell is this going to save ANY money. (after doing some math it does in the long run but I'm more of an instant gratification person) I wanted an upgrade, something new, Something better, stronger, something that lasted longer.
> 
> In a nutshell I gave the store a shout yesterday as I'd been trying to find time to get through there for a month to see what was on offer. Managed to get there in no time flat and got me a nautilus mini tank with two spinner 2's and a charger. I am still getting used to the Vapor flavours as I'm very much au fait with the twist fluid flavours. I like them. My pocket doesn't. I'll adapt and try new fluids.
> 
> A big thanks to Vape King and whoever the hell invented this tech. The groups that refined it, the companies that pioneer and strive for perfection, the enthusiasts that review and provide newb's like me the information needed to make informed decisions and gain a little more perspective into the scene, the devices, the flavours and everything that goes along with it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hanging around here.
> 
> Thanks Guys
> 
> (also, This nautilus min and vision spinner. They are worth every red penny. I tried out the smoke at I think 20w? zomfg. Thats going to be my next purchase I think. That, two batteries and a charger. Then I think I'll be good for a little bit.  )


 
Welcome @Chad 

Thanks for the intro. By the way, I assume you mean Twisp, not "Twist"? Lol

All the best for your vaping. Amazing to read your intro because I remember exactly how you felt when discovering the huge world of vaping and started upgrading your gear. Marvellous!

Well done for getting off the stinkies. Great achievement. I think the money we spend on spoiling ourselves on gear and juices is well worth it! 

Enjoy the journey !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

oom_koos said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My names JP, been vaping for the past month and a half. Haven't bought a pack of stinkies since my first puff. I'm amazed at how easy it was to get of the stinkies after 15 years of a pack a day. My journey has just begun.
> 
> Have a great day.


 
Welcome @oom_koos 
Congrats on your achievement - that is spectacular! 
To go from a pack a day for 15 years to nothing is amazing. Keep it up!
Glad you found it easy. Some find it much harder than that.

Enjoy the journey and the forum. We have a great place here

PS - When you get a chance, try upload an avatar pic.


----------



## Silver

izzo said:


> I have been vaping for more than 2 years, my first starter kit purchased at Cape Vaping Supplies.
> 
> Current gear: iTaste MVP with iClear30.


 
Welcome @izzo 
Wow, 2 years makes you quite a veteran here!
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Silver

zimbovapster said:


> Hey guys im mike new to vaping enjoying it so much im from fourways


 
Welcome @zimbovapster 
Thanks for the intro. 
Enjoy the vaping and enjoy your stay on this forum!


----------



## Silver

Nibbler said:


> Howzit Folks,
> 
> Call me Nibbler, it's all good. Been my nick since before the Internet.
> My profile shows the Finland flag due to the fact that I am at work and on our VPN Network, Finland being our Management centre. I am based in Randburg and live in Jukskeipark.
> 
> I stopped smoking cigarettes just over 2 months ago and have not looked back since. I taste food better, I _smell_ better, not like the bottom of a used ashtray, I feel better. I'm diabetic, type-2 and my blood-sugar levels are just fine, vaping has not in any way affected this. On the contrary, I just feel healthier overall.
> 
> I am in the I.T. industry, have been for over 30 years. I love my SciFi & Fantasy movies and series and have many terrabytes online at home.
> I am a devout EVE Online player, have been since early 2011, which makes me kind of new to the game, but I find it highly entertaining.
> 
> Down to Vaping - Short version - I love it. I have a modest iTazte MVP with the Aspire Nautilus Mini. What an awesome combination!
> I recently purchased a Kayfun 3 and building the coils & wicking is a piece of cake, in my opinion. It's also very satisfying. My only niggle with the Kayfun is that you have to babysit it. In other words, keep it standing up straight, be very careful (and specific) how you refill it, be careful not to turn the bottom screw too tight, else you have yourself a short-circuit.
> 
> Thus far I have shopped at Vape King, bought all my kit and juices there. Friendly and helpful folks, thanks guys (and gal). I intend "gifting" myself a christmas present in the form of another Mod and head kit very soon.
> 
> My current favourite juice is 1/3 Peanut Butter mixed with 2/3 Banana. Love it and yes, it reminds me of Elvis' Breakfast, I'm old enough to remember the legend.
> 
> I love vaping, especially nice big clouds. I hope to be vaping for many years to come.
> 
> See you folks online o7


 
Welcome @Nibbler

Thanks for such a superb introduction. You touched on all the topics and have given a clear idea of where you are in the vaping journey as well as a bit of background on yourself. Thanks for the headsup on the Finland flag 

Glad to hear its working out for you and congrats on the switch. Vaping has changed the lives of many on this forum, myself included. Not only just from feeling better but also the fun aspect. 

Enjoy the forum and I look forward to reading more of your posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

dannler said:


> hi there my name is wayne.i hail from witbank mpumalanga. im a diesel apprentice at anglo american. i have stared vaping about a month ago,im busy trying to get me a whole mechanical mod assembly(i have been googling the do's and dont's about mech mods since i started) i have never smoked "stinkies" i just enjoy the vapour production.


 
Hi @dannler 

I see you have posted a number of posts before but I can't remember if you had previously introduced yourself here on this thread.

You are most welcome on the forum and I mean no offence but I have to say this to you

If you didn't smoke real cigarettes before, I strongly suggest you don't get into vaping.
Unless you strictly stick to zero nicotine juice.

In my view, there is no point getting addicted to nicotine if you were not addicted to it before...

For those that were smoking, I think vaping is a great healthier alternative.
But for those lucky enough to have never smoked, I say rather stay away.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Lee said:


> Hi everybody.
> Lee from Bloem. Vaping for about 5 months & been enjoying every minute of it!
> I must say this forum has taught me a lot.............
> Just a big "thanks" to everybody for their input & help.
> 
> I keep learning that most of the nicest people are vapers!


 
Welcome @Lee and thanks for the intro
Congrats on the 5 months vaping.

I agree, us vapers are a great bunch. I think it's because we are all in this together - i.e. to stop stinkies and move to something healthier.

Glad you are learning from the forum. We certainly have a great place here with wonderful people 
All the best


----------



## Marzuq

good morning and welcome to the forum @Lee @zimbovapster @dannler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Howdy to the newcomers 

@Lee 
@zimbovapster 
@dannler 

WIshing you guys all the best for your vaping journey!

We have a great place here with super awesome people 

Don't be afraid to shout if you ever need any help or advice


----------



## Lee

Yiannaki said:


> Howdy to the newcomers
> 
> @Lee
> @zimbovapster
> @dannler
> 
> WIshing you guys all the best for your vaping journey!
> 
> We have a great place here with super awesome people
> 
> Don't be afraid to shout if you ever need any help or advice


Good morning.......
Thanks for the warm welcome @Silver @Marzuq @Yiannaki!

I'm assuming with a name like Yiannaki, you must be Greek?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Lee said:


> Good morning.......
> Thanks for the warm welcome @Silver @Marzuq @Yiannaki!
> 
> I'm assuming with a name like Yiannaki, you must be Greek?


 
haha well spotted 

Yep, I am Greek


----------



## Lee

Yiannaki said:


> haha well spotted
> 
> Yep, I am Greek


@Yiannaki Im Greek too. My real name is Pantelis. What do Greeks know about vaping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Lee said:


> @Yiannaki Im Greek too. My real name is Pantelis. What do Greeks know about vaping?


 
Kalimera

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Kalimera


 

hahaha Thanks @Alex 

@Lee that makes three Greeks now if you count @paulph201

Greeks know tons about vaping  , 99% of which they learnt right here on this very forum 

Oh and Greeks are the best suppliers of Rayon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Greeks also make the best food at weddings and christenings!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lee

Yiannaki said:


> hahaha Thanks @Alex
> 
> @Lee that makes three Greeks now if you count @paulph201
> 
> Greeks know tons about vaping  , 99% of which they learnt right here on this very forum
> 
> Oh and Greeks are the best suppliers of Rayon


Kalimera. Eisai Kala? @Alex. Anyone got a Greek coffee ejuice? I feel very hung over this morning....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lee

Silver said:


> Greeks also make the best food at weddings and christenings!


Yes... very good food but very fattening! why do you think most greeks look like porky's?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Lee said:


> Kalimera. Eisai Kala? @Alex. Anyone got a Greek coffee ejuice? I feel very hung over this morning....


 
Greek Coffee ejuice! Now that would be awesome !

Im sure we could even get @Silver and @Poppie hooked onto that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Lee said:


> Kalimera. Eisai Kala? @Alex. Anyone got a Greek coffee ejuice? I feel very hung over this morning....


Welcome @Lee 

Eish Greek coffee juice would be like vaping 100mg hahaha

I hope you enjoy your time on the forum as there alot of information here and dont be afraid to ask anything!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Greeks also make a mean Mech Mod!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

For all the Greek boys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Alex said:


> For all the Greek boys



where do i get some of that coffee??


----------



## Lee

paulph201 said:


> Welcome @Lee
> 
> Eish Greek coffee juice would be like vaping 100mg hahaha
> 
> I hope you enjoy your time on the forum as there alot of information here and dont be afraid to ask anything!


T


Alex said:


> For all the Greek boys


Kavla,,,,


----------



## Lee

Rob Fisher said:


> Greeks also make a mean Mech Mod!
> 
> View attachment 12317


@Rob Fisher by Atmomixani?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lee said:


> @Rob Fisher by Atmomixani?



Nope it's a Sirius II by http://www.vapeart.gr/vapeart/


----------



## waza

Hi guys.

Im warren based in pretoria. Im new to the vaping environment so need alot of help on whats to get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD

waza said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Im warren based in pretoria. Im new to the vaping environment so need alot of help on whats to get.


 Welcome dude!


----------



## Paulie

waza said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Im warren based in pretoria. Im new to the vaping environment so need alot of help on whats to get.


Hey warren,

Welcome to the forum!

Im sure if you fire off some questions you will get lots of help on here 

Good luck


----------



## Alex

High Warren


----------



## waza

Hi guys I am a total noob to all this. There are just way to many things for my brain to process. So I will learn and take it as it comes.


----------



## Jonita

Hi, I'm a Cape Town girl now living on a game farm between Zeerust and Groot Marico. I haven't touched a cigarette since I started vaping 11 months ago. Best thing to happen to me, I smoked for 25 years. I use a Twisp Clearo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome and congrats on 11 months @Jonita

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

A very warm welcome to all our new members, congrats on everyone's vaping journeys, have fun and vape strong


----------



## Paulie

Welcome @Jonita congrats on that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeJedi

Hi I am Joswil living in Kimberley. A month old Vape baby(padawan) and I am looking forward to all the info you masters can provide.


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeJedi said:


> Hi I am Joswil living in Kimberley. A month old Vape baby(padawan) and I am looking forward to all the info you masters can provide.



A very warm welcome Padawan @VapeJedi! There more than a few vapers online where the force is strong with them and will help and guide you!


----------



## Riaz

Jonita said:


> Hi, I'm a Cape Town girl now living on a game farm between Zeerust and Groot Marico. I haven't touched a cigarette since I started vaping 11 months ago. Best thing to happen to me, I smoked for 25 years. I use a Twisp Clearo.


hi @Jonita and welcome to the forum

well done on the 11 months clean off the stinkies!!!

vape on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

waza said:


> Hi guys I am a total noob to all this. There are just way to many things for my brain to process. So I will learn and take it as it comes.


hi @waza and welcome to forum

i too felt the same way when i started inquiring about e cigs

lucky for you, we have this forum going so if you have any questions/ need advice, please feel free to ask

(when i started vaping ecigssa didnt exist yet  )


----------



## zimbovapster

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @zimbovapster From your name, I take it, you've lived in or been to Zimbabwe?


Yeah @n0ugh7_zw I move from Zimbabwe in 2006 and you?


----------



## zimbovapster

Good afternoon everyone and welcome this is an awesome forum cant get enough purely amazing, I have so many questions to ask so ill ask every now and again not to overwhelm anyone firstly what do you think of the string ray mod by yeahsmo? and the atty v2 copper versus the patriot?


----------



## Riaz

zimbovapster said:


> Good afternoon everyone and welcome this is an awesome forum cant get enough purely amazing, I have so many questions to ask so ill ask every now and again not to overwhelm anyone firstly what do you think of the string ray mod by yeahsmo? and the atty v2 copper versus the patriot?


hi @zimbovapster 

please check in this thread, you should find some answers

if not, check in here


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

zimbovapster said:


> Yeah @n0ugh7_zw I move from Zimbabwe in 2006 and you?



I'm still here, been here throughout


----------



## zimbovapster

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm still here, been here throughout


So you still in zim? Where abouts?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

zimbovapster said:


> So you still in zim? Where abouts?



Well, Harare, I live in Alex park and work on Newlands. Where did you used to stay up here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Well, Harare, I live in Alex park and work on Newlands. Where did you used to stay up here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe use PM for this sort of chat as you are hijacking the thread, please. Go to inbox top right - start a conversation.


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Well, Harare, I live in Alex park and work on Newlands. Where did you used to stay up here?



I was brought up in Alex Park! I spent most of my youth there! Carlsberg Avenue if my memory is correct!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Sorry @Andre my bad.


----------



## gman211991

Hi there born and bred cape townian been a smoker for 5 years and vaping for 3. Huge fan of the aspire nautilus and other bottom coil atomizers. Looking forward to getting my hands on a hana mini


----------



## Jacob_Ventura

Hi guys, been here for a while just gettimg to know the forum. Im from benoni. Switched to vape 3/4 months ago.all good love it. Its my new hobby now.
Hope to see you all at the next vapemeet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Jacob_Ventura said:


> Hi guys, been here for a while just gettimg to know the forum. Im from benoni. Switched to vape 3/4 months ago.all good love it. Its my new hobby now.
> Hope to see you all at the next vapemeet.


Most welcome. Congrats on the 3/4 months - a huge accomplishment. And yes, became a hobby for many of us. Happy vaping.


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @waza, @Jonita, @VapeJedi, @gman211991 and @Jacob_Ventura 

Congrats to all making the switch and hope you all enjoy the forum


----------



## Alex

Hi @gman211991; @Jacob_Ventura and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## gman211991

Hi there Im from Cape Town. Been a smoker for 5years and vaper for 2 never went back. 
Vtr ex
134 ex
Svd ex
Evod ex
Hana dna 30 mini with mini nautilus current


----------



## Andre

gman211991 said:


> Hi there Im from Cape Town. Been a smoker for 5years and vaper for 2 never went back.
> Vtr ex
> 134 ex
> Svd ex
> Evod ex
> Hana dna 30 mini with mini nautilus current


Most welcome. Congrats on your 2 years stinky free - an awesome achievement. You can add your location underneath your avatar if you want. Go to your name top right, click on personal details...... Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jacques

Hi my name is Jacques. I have been vaping for about 6 weeks now, havn't had a cigarette in about 4 weeks and will never again. I'm from krugersdorp. The good people from Vape King helped me with my first e-cig purchase and I helped 5 people move over to vaping. Glad to be on here and hope to learn more. Keep it up everyone!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki

Jacques said:


> Hi my name is Jacques. I have been vaping for about 6 weeks now, havn't had a cigarette in about 4 weeks and will never again. I'm from krugersdorp. The good people from Vape King helped me with my first e-cig purchase and I helped 5 people move over to vaping. Glad to be on here and hope to learn more. Keep it up everyone!



Most Welcome to the Forum @Jacques 

Congratulations on having quit the stinkies and for vaping exclusively for 4 Weeks  

Superb job on already having 5 converts in only such a short space of time. Im sure you'll be converting many more as you go along!

We have a great forum with loads of info and plenty to learn 

If you have any questions or need any advice, we are all here to help!

All the best. Vape strong

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Jacques said:


> Hi my name is Jacques. I have been vaping for about 6 weeks now, havn't had a cigarette in about 4 weeks and will never again. I'm from krugersdorp. The good people from Vape King helped me with my first e-cig purchase and I helped 5 people move over to vaping. Glad to be on here and hope to learn more. Keep it up everyone!


Welcome @Jacques, congrats on being stinky free for a whole month already. With the right gear and juice you will never need or want a stinky ever again. You're very fortunate to be close to someone who knows their stuff 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @Jacques, enjoy the forum  


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Welcome @Jacques ... have fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

gman211991 said:


> Hi there born and bred cape townian been a smoker for 5 years and vaping for 3. Huge fan of the aspire nautilus and other bottom coil atomizers. Looking forward to getting my hands on a hana mini



Welcome to the forum @gman211991 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Silver

Jacob_Ventura said:


> Hi guys, been here for a while just gettimg to know the forum. Im from benoni. Switched to vape 3/4 months ago.all good love it. Its my new hobby now.
> Hope to see you all at the next vapemeet.



Welcome @Jacob_Ventura 
Congrats on making the switch to vaping! It has become a hobby for many
The next JHB vapemeet has not been set but it should take place before the end of the year
Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Jacques said:


> Hi my name is Jacques. I have been vaping for about 6 weeks now, havn't had a cigarette in about 4 weeks and will never again. I'm from krugersdorp. The good people from Vape King helped me with my first e-cig purchase and I helped 5 people move over to vaping. Glad to be on here and hope to learn more. Keep it up everyone!



Welcome @Jacques 
Congrats on the 4 weeks cigarette free. Great achievement!
And well done on helping others to convert. 
All the best and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Marzuq

hi and welcome to the forum @waza, @Jonita, @VapeJedi, @gman211991 and @Jacob_Ventura @Jacques


----------



## Metal Liz

A nice warm welcome to all our new members, congrats to all jumping on the vaping train and managing to steer clear of those stinkies that used to have their death grips around our throats  

Hope you all have loads of fun here with us and enjoy all the amazing research that this forum provides, if there's any questions just shout, there are loads of knowledgeable people around that are always willing to give some advice 

@wazarmoto 
@Jonita 
@VapeJedi 
@gman211991 
@Jacob_Ventura
@Jacques

Vape strong and Rock hard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twisp

Jonita said:


> Hi, I'm a Cape Town girl now living on a game farm between Zeerust and Groot Marico. I haven't touched a cigarette since I started vaping 11 months ago. Best thing to happen to me, I smoked for 25 years. I use a Twisp Clearo.


Congratulations! We are glad to hear that you made the switch, @Jonita.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Twisp said:


> Congratulations! We are glad to hear that you made the switch, @Jonita.


I have an idea you should register as a retailer, although we already have a Twisp representative on here. Suggest you PM @Gizmo or one of the other administrators.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Twisp said:


> Congratulations! We are glad to hear that you made the switch, @Jonita.



Hi @Twisp 
Welcome to the forum (again 

Good to have you back. I do recall you had a representative on here before. 

I have sent you a PM on behalf of the Admin & Mod team regarding setting you up as a supporting retailer. 

All the best and looking forward to having you guys on board


----------



## free3dom

Hey all,

I've been vaping for a little over 2 months now and haven't had a single smoke since I've started. I'm really loving it.

I started out on a EMOW kit with an extra Vision Spinner 2 battery, and later got a MPT3 as well. I've already re-built some Kanger dual-coils (the old and the new ones) and now I've ordered a Tayfun and Vamo V5 (just waiting for them to be delivered). As with so many others on here it seems that instead of just giving up smoking I've actually taken up a new hobby 

Not that I'm complaining, I really like gadgets and having more "chargeables" around is great fun.

The only thing I am dreading is an extended power outage, but other than that I am very happy to be vaping and not smoking.

Just got some new juice from SkyBlue (which is located about 1km from where I live) and I am loving it - great people too!

Oh and I do have one convert to my name...so far - here's hoping for many more

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum free3dom and congrats on giving up on the stinkies. this new hobby is not bad at all, beats smelling like a ashtray. have fun on the forum, i can see you will fit in perfectly


----------



## Kuhlkatz

free3dom said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been vaping for a little over 2 months now and haven't had a single smoke since I've started. I'm really loving it.



Hi and welcome to the forum @free3dom. ( and all the other members I have not personally welcomed too )
It seems that quite a few of the recent members are all well settled into vaping and steadfast in their non-smoking (ad)ventures. Starter kits like the EMOW and Vision Spinner / MPT3 combos are definitely winners compared to some of the other kits available. Add @Melinda & @Derick 's juices to that combo, and you really cannot go wrong.
Well done on the convert too! It's not all that easy to convince some people to join the 'dark side'.

As far as Centurion and our power outages go, a passthrough device (vape while charging) and car charger would definitely come in handy.
I'm surprised I have not seen any Solar Chargers readily available locally, but then again, I have not really hunted for any so there might be some out there. That would definitely be one more handy 'gadget' to add to your list, especially with the recent events in the area 

As far as your new hobby goes, there are plenty of wizards active on the forum that do not mind one bit in sharing any of their own journeys, wisdom, tips, tricks, humour and even their Google-foo.

I hope you enjoy the forum and it's inhabitants as much as we do

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @free3dom. 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Marzuq

free3dom said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been vaping for a little over 2 months now and haven't had a single smoke since I've started. I'm really loving it.
> 
> I started out on a EMOW kit with an extra Vision Spinner 2 battery, and later got a MPT3 as well. I've already re-built some Kanger dual-coils (the old and the new ones) and now I've ordered a Tayfun and Vamo V5 (just waiting for them to be delivered). As with so many others on here it seems that instead of just giving up smoking I've actually taken up a new hobby
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, I really like gadgets and having more "chargeables" around is great fun.
> 
> The only thing I am dreading is an extended power outage, but other than that I am very happy to be vaping and not smoking.
> 
> Just got some new juice from SkyBlue (which is located about 1km from where I live) and I am loving it - great people too!
> 
> Oh and I do have one convert to my name...so far - here's hoping for many more



welcome to the forum @free3dom 
well done and congrats on the 3 months stinkie free. adding converts is always a bonus.
good luck going forward mate


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been vaping for a little over 2 months now and haven't had a single smoke since I've started. I'm really loving it.
> 
> I started out on a EMOW kit with an extra Vision Spinner 2 battery, and later got a MPT3 as well. I've already re-built some Kanger dual-coils (the old and the new ones) and now I've ordered a Tayfun and Vamo V5 (just waiting for them to be delivered). As with so many others on here it seems that instead of just giving up smoking I've actually taken up a new hobby
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, I really like gadgets and having more "chargeables" around is great fun.
> 
> The only thing I am dreading is an extended power outage, but other than that I am very happy to be vaping and not smoking.
> 
> Just got some new juice from SkyBlue (which is located about 1km from where I live) and I am loving it - great people too!
> 
> Oh and I do have one convert to my name...so far - here's hoping for many more


Welcome to the forum @free3dom, hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to the forum @free3dom ... well done on the achievement.


----------



## Melinda

@Kuhlkatz Thanks so much for the mention and @free3dom good to see you on the forum, very happy that you are enjoying the juice  Power in Centurion is a really crappy the last few weeks isn't it...


----------



## johan

Welcome to all the new members, hope you all stay #1 on the podium

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Thanks for the warm welcome, such nice people on here 
Looking forward to many interesting conversations 

@Melinda I am absolutely loving the Strawberry Snap...my all day juice for 2 days now, really amazing. Thanks again.

@Kuhlkatz I would definitely buy a solar charger, just for the peace of mind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Antonius Scheid

Hi everybody. My name is Antonius, short version "Tony" and I quit analogues 3 months ago and never look back since. As nearly everybody I started on a Twisp as they are readily available at all major shopping malls. Always craving for the better and due to this forum I quickly "upgraded" to an Emow v/v starter kit even though not really using the v/v that often. But the air flow control is a really nice thing. Further reading this forum I quickly realized that v/v is the one thing but v/w is the better. So I ended up getting me a MVP 2 with a Nautilus Mini on top. And that is a really nice combo. No problems at all but same as with the Emow I don't really use the variable voltage/wattage settingsthat much.

Finally yesterday I decided to go Reo and ordered a Reo Grand LP with an RM4. Completely inexperienced in rebuilding the coils myself I had a good look at a lot of YouTube videos and am quite confident to manage this task especially with the assistance of this community!

And by the way, with my purchase of the Reo I want to assist the South Africans to kick the German butts... Even though I am German myself.... You are allowed to call me "The German"

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Antonius Scheid said:


> Finally yesterday I decided to go Reo and ordered a Reo Grand LP with an RM4. Completely inexperienced in rebuilding the coils myself I had a good look at a lot of YouTube videos and am quite confident to manage this task especially with the assistance of this community!



Great decision @Antonius Scheid ! And there will be plenty of people to help you... and if you get stuck or need help I'm in Winston Park!


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Antonius Scheid 

I gather you've been keeping an eye on us for a while, thanks for joining and I hope you enjoy your stay. I have a feeling you will fit right in here


----------



## Antonius Scheid

Rob Fisher said:


> Great decision @Antonius Scheid ! And there will be plenty of people to help you... and if you get stuck or need help I'm in Winston Park!



Thanks @Rob Fisher, just checked: Durban North to Winston Park = 36 minutes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Antonius Scheid said:


> Hi everybody. My name is Antonius, short version "Tony" and I quit analogues 3 months ago and never look back since. As nearly everybody I started on a Twisp as they are readily available at all major shopping malls. Always craving for the better and due to this forum I quickly "upgraded" to an Emow v/v starter kit even though not really using the v/v that often. But the air flow control is a really nice thing. Further reading this forum I quickly realized that v/v is the one thing but v/w is the better. So I ended up getting me a MVP 2 with a Nautilus Mini on top. And that is a really nice combo. No problems at all but same as with the Emow I don't really use the variable voltage/wattage settingsthat much.
> 
> Finally yesterday I decided to go Reo and ordered a Reo Grand LP with an RM4. Completely inexperienced in rebuilding the coils myself I had a good look at a lot of YouTube videos and am quite confident to manage this task especially with the assistance of this community!
> 
> And by the way, with my purchase of the Reo I want to assist the South Africans to kick the German butts... Even though I am German myself.... You are allowed to call me "The German"
> 
> Happy vaping!


Most welcome to the forum. Looking forward to welcome you in our own Reoville. Some info on Reos here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/. The RM4 is the Atomic - there is a thread on that in Reoville as well: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-atomic-thread.4890/
Presume you ordered directly from www.Reosmods.com and not from Vapour Mountain? Hang in there with the wait, it is agony. 
Happy vaping German. Auf wiedersehn.


----------



## Silver

Antonius Scheid said:


> Hi everybody. My name is Antonius, short version "Tony" and I quit analogues 3 months ago and never look back since. As nearly everybody I started on a Twisp as they are readily available at all major shopping malls. Always craving for the better and due to this forum I quickly "upgraded" to an Emow v/v starter kit even though not really using the v/v that often. But the air flow control is a really nice thing. Further reading this forum I quickly realized that v/v is the one thing but v/w is the better. So I ended up getting me a MVP 2 with a Nautilus Mini on top. And that is a really nice combo. No problems at all but same as with the Emow I don't really use the variable voltage/wattage settingsthat much.
> 
> Finally yesterday I decided to go Reo and ordered a Reo Grand LP with an RM4. Completely inexperienced in rebuilding the coils myself I had a good look at a lot of YouTube videos and am quite confident to manage this task especially with the assistance of this community!
> 
> And by the way, with my purchase of the Reo I want to assist the South Africans to kick the German butts... Even though I am German myself.... You are allowed to call me "The German"
> 
> Happy vaping!



Great intro @Antonius Scheid 
Welcome to the forum
Congrats on giving up the stinkies - great achievement

And wishing you all the best with your Reo - I am sure you are going to have a lot of fun - and many happy vapes.
And thanks for helping SA to beat Germany in the Reo household count!
Let us know how it goes


----------



## exodus

Hi all. Im from pretoria and ive been vaping for nearly 9 months. I started on green smoke witch wasnt for me at all and soon went on to twisp. I came acros this forum and now im really looking for something better and to learn from you peaple. So any nowledge and advise that you gies can give is strongly appreaciated. Espessially about wat device to buy next and what flavours. Thanks in advance. Good to be here.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riddle

exodus said:


> Hi all. Im from pretoria and ive been vaping for nearly 9 months. I started on green smoke witch wasnt for me at all and soon went on to twisp. I came acros this forum and now im really looking for something better and to learn from you peaple. So any nowledge and advise that you gies can give is strongly appreaciated. Espessially about wat device to buy next and what flavours. Thanks in advance. Good to be here.



Welcome to the forum @exodus ... hope you find everything you need here.


----------



## Silver

exodus said:


> Hi all. Im from pretoria and ive been vaping for nearly 9 months. I started on green smoke witch wasnt for me at all and soon went on to twisp. I came acros this forum and now im really looking for something better and to learn from you peaple. So any nowledge and advise that you gies can give is strongly appreaciated. Espessially about wat device to buy next and what flavours. Thanks in advance. Good to be here.



Welcome @exodus
Congrats on the vaping - 9 months is quite some time

I too started on Green Smoke and Twisp. They got me off the stinkies. I carry my GreenSmoke with me to this day as a backup of a backup 

Where to from here? Good question. In my view you will probably find the best vape with more power and some sort of rebuildable device, where you build your own coils. There are tons of options though so I suggest you take it slow and spend som time reading the forum a bit.

If you dont want to rebuild your own coils then something like the Nautilus Mini with the new BVC coils powered by a decent regulated mod capable of about 20 Watts will serve you well. You may not get the best vape on the planet but I think you will be pleasantly surprised.

On the juice front, check out the e-liquid reviews section. I suggest trying out the various local juice manufacturers and then a few locally available premium international juices. The juice journey is a long and rewarding one and can be quite expensive. Once again, take it slow and go for smaller sample bottles at first if you can.

All the best


----------



## Andre

exodus said:


> Hi all. Im from pretoria and ive been vaping for nearly 9 months. I started on green smoke witch wasnt for me at all and soon went on to twisp. I came acros this forum and now im really looking for something better and to learn from you peaple. So any nowledge and advise that you gies can give is strongly appreaciated. Espessially about wat device to buy next and what flavours. Thanks in advance. Good to be here.


Most welcome. Congrats on the 9 months - a great achievement. Maybe this thread will be of help in your quest: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/new-here.5880/
Happy vaping.


----------



## BumbleBee

exodus said:


> Hi all. Im from pretoria and ive been vaping for nearly 9 months. I started on green smoke witch wasnt for me at all and soon went on to twisp. I came acros this forum and now im really looking for something better and to learn from you peaple. So any nowledge and advise that you gies can give is strongly appreaciated. Espessially about wat device to buy next and what flavours. Thanks in advance. Good to be here.


Welcome to the forum @exodus, take your time and poke around a bit, there is tons of info, hope you find what you're looking for here


----------



## Wazie_VGODSA

Hi there I'm Wazie from the VGOD South Africa crew, I've been smoking hookah for years & recently decided to give it up for vaping, I ordered my panzer & just waiting for it to arrive for me to hitting the clouds. VGOD is a american crew who has their own amazing vape juice.. And my crew are based here in South Africa, we specialize in smoke/vape tricks & hard hitting clouds, we can be hired or for a good cause invited to perform some tricks at events or to showcase a new product or liquid, if you have time please do check out the VGOD South Africa facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/VGODSA
Like & Share to help us grow for more information pm me or email me at : wazielegend@gmail.com .. I hope to be a regular poster here


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum Wazie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wazie_VGODSA

hands said:


> welcome to the forum Wazie


Thanks for the welcome


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Wazie_VGODSA. Enjoy 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## BumbleBee

Wazie_VGODSA said:


> Hi there I'm Wazie from the VGOD South Africa crew, I've been smoking hookah for years & recently decided to give it up for vaping, I ordered my panzer & just waiting for it to arrive for me to hitting the clouds. VGOD is a american crew who has their own amazing vape juice.. And my crew are based here in South Africa, we specialize in smoke/vape tricks & hard hitting clouds, we can be hired or for a good cause invited to perform some tricks at events or to showcase a new product or liquid, if you have time please do check out the VGOD South Africa facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/VGODSA
> Like & Share to help us grow for more information pm me or email me at : wazielegend@gmail.com .. I hope to be a regular poster here


Welcome to the forum Wazie, we hope you enjoy the forum and I'm sure you will enjoy vaping instead of the hookah. 

Just a quick note, if you are intending using the forum for promoting goods or services then please chat with @Gizmo about the appropriate account and to get your own sub forum set up.

Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to the forum @Wazie_VGODSA


----------



## Riddle

Welcome @Wazie_VGODSA enjoy the forum and have fun


----------



## Lee_T

welcome



Lee


----------



## Andre

Lee_T said:


> welcome
> Lee


Ah, we can say welcome to you too....have not seen you for a long time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## TylerD

Welcome @Lee_T !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yazi

Hi everybody... ive been an ex smoker for many years. never seen the need to go back to "the stinkies " as it really does not appeal to me anymore. My husband started vaping about a year ago. I was quite impressed as I thought he would never stop smoking ever. I am glad that he can now get his nicotine fix without coming in smelling like an ashtray. I am still not a smoker or a heavy vapor but do take the occasional vape every now and then. Love the fact that it doesn't stink and isn't harmful around the children and at the same time tastes so amazing. I enjoy Browsing and reading up on stuff and decided I am going to join the forum community to get to know more about vaping than my husband. I am sure after a month or two I would.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to the Forum @Yazi ... Glad to see you finally joining the Forum ...  I have already learnt a lot from the people here so I'm sure you would too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Yazi said:


> Hi everybody... ive been an ex smoker for many years. never seen the need to go back to "the stinkies " as it really does not appeal to me anymore. My husband started vaping about a year ago. I was quite impressed as I thought he would never stop smoking ever. I am glad that he can now get his nicotine fix without coming in smelling like an ashtray. I am still not a smoker or a heavy vapor but do take the occasional vape every now and then. Love the fact that it doesn't stink and isn't harmful around the children and at the same time tastes so amazing. I enjoy Browsing and reading up on stuff and decided I am going to join the forum community to get to know more about vaping than my husband. I am sure after a month or two I would.


hi @Yazi 

and welcome to the forum!

with the wealth of info on this site im sure you will 

maybe get your hubby to sign up as well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Riaz said:


> hi @Yazi
> 
> and welcome to the forum!
> 
> with the wealth of info on this site im sure you will
> 
> maybe get your hubby to sign up as well



 Hubby has been here for a while. I think @Yazi is here to see what I am always checking out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @Yazi. 
Even if you don't vape full time, I think it's great that you joined the forum. @Riddle can confirm, there are plenty of good people on here and plenty of advice and info, which is likely why we all spend so much time on here.
Don't forget that the forum is a fantastic source of ideas for Christmas & birthday pressies  I had to mention that part so you can pressure hubby for some nice gear of your own if you feel left out. 

I wish more of our 'better halves' would join up, just to stay up to date on news and get them to differentiate between normality and all the hype and sensation that's getting spread in the media.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

Welcome to the new folks that I missed. You will find tons of useful info and advice from the members here. I certainly have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Yazi 

We hope you enjoy it here as much as hubby is 

We also have no idea who hubby is, I've never been very good at riddles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yazi

Thanks to all for the warm welcome


----------



## Riaz

Riddle said:


> Hubby has been here for a while. I think @Yazi is here to see what I am always checking out.


----------



## Silver

Yazi said:


> Hi everybody... ive been an ex smoker for many years. never seen the need to go back to "the stinkies " as it really does not appeal to me anymore. My husband started vaping about a year ago. I was quite impressed as I thought he would never stop smoking ever. I am glad that he can now get his nicotine fix without coming in smelling like an ashtray. I am still not a smoker or a heavy vapor but do take the occasional vape every now and then. Love the fact that it doesn't stink and isn't harmful around the children and at the same time tastes so amazing. I enjoy Browsing and reading up on stuff and decided I am going to join the forum community to get to know more about vaping than my husband. I am sure after a month or two I would.



Welcome @Yazi 
Congrats on taking the initiative to learn more - I am sure you will learn lots here.
All the best and don't be afraid to ask questions - there are lots of helpful and knowledgeable folk around here 
Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yazi

Thanks @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gordac

Hi my name is Gordon, I've stopped smoking and adopted vaping for 3.5 months now, and loving it. here's the hardware  (ZNA + HCigar Box Mod)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Gordac said:


> Hi my name is Gordon, I've stopped smoking and adopted vaping for 3.5 months now, and loving it. here's the hardware
> 
> View attachment 13163


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on the 3.5 months - a huge achievement. Great gear. And well organised. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Gordac said:


> Hi my name is Gordon, I've stopped smoking and adopted vaping for 3.5 months now, and loving it. here's the hardware  (ZNA + HCigar Box Mod)
> 
> View attachment 13163



Welcome to the forum @Gordac ... from your hardware it looks like you are well on the wagon already. .. enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gordac

Riddle said:


> Welcome to the forum @Gordac ... from your hardware it looks like you are well on the wagon already. .. enjoy



lol, thanks, helps having experienced guys @ work helping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Gordac 

Glad to see that you've already got some great kit, and yes, having someone around to help you get going is awesome. Enjoy it man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gordac said:


> Hi my name is Gordon, I've stopped smoking and adopted vaping for 3.5 months now, and loving it. here's the hardware  (ZNA + HCigar Box Mod)
> 
> View attachment 13163



Welcome @Gordac 
Congrats on stopping smoking!
Glad you loving the vaping. Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to the new members @Lee_T @Yazi @Gordac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members. Hope you enjoy your stay here on this awesome forum.

sent from deep inside a vape cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BhavZ said:


> Welcome to all the new members. Hope you enjoy your stay here on this awesome forum.
> 
> sent from deep inside a vape cloud



Welcome @BhavZ

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks @Silver. Apologies for beings I quiet, new job got me busy 

sent from deep inside a vape cloud


----------



## Silver

BhavZ said:


> Thanks @Silver. Apologies for beings I quiet, new job got me busy
> 
> sent from deep inside a vape cloud



No worries man, we missed you
Congrats on the new job! Hope it goes well for you


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> No worries man, we missed you
> Congrats on the new job! Hope it goes well for you


Thanks, it's going well so far. I'm missing the forum as well, suffering serious withdrawal symptoms

sent from deep inside a vape cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Lol, @Lee_T is an old member.
> 
> via Tapatalk


I know, just haven't heard from him for a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Thanks, it's going well so far. I'm missing the forum as well, suffering serious withdrawal symptoms
> 
> sent from deep inside a vape cloud


Yeah, great to hear from you bro.


----------



## Gazzacpt

BhavZ said:


> Welcome to all the new members. Hope you enjoy your stay here on this awesome forum.
> 
> sent from deep inside a vape cloud


Welcome back @BhavZ thought you were lost in the interwebnets


----------



## BhavZ

Lol thanks guys.. Yeah I'm in desperate need of another vape meet.. 

sent from deep inside a vape cloud


----------



## WHITELABEL

Hey guys, noob vaper here, I've been off the death sticks for 21 days now. My name is Marc and I stay in Fourways. As luck would have it, pretty much a stone throw away from the Vape king store. Not so sure that's such a good thing as I seem to find myself back there every second day trying new juices and my wallet it definitely taking strain! A big thanks to Stroodlepuff for her patience and answering all my stupid newbie questions I'm sure she must be sick of me by now lol.

This looks like an awesome forum and great community I'm looking forward to being part of it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Gambit, congrats on 3 weeks smoke free! 

I live 30km away from Vape King, and I find myself there quite a lot...so I can just imagine if I were any closer 

Enjoy the forum, and kiss your time (and cash) goodbye - at least by quitting smoking you'll have more of both to waste


----------



## Marzuq

Gambit said:


> Hey guys, noob vaper here, I've been off the death sticks for 21 days now. My name is Marc and I stay in Fourways. As luck would have it, pretty much a stone throw away from the Vape king store. Not so sure that's such a good thing as I seem to find myself back there every second day trying new juices and my wallet it definitely taking strain! A big thanks to Stroodlepuff for her patience and answering all my stupid newbie questions I'm sure she must be sick of me by now lol.
> 
> This looks like an awesome forum and great community I'm looking forward to being part of it.


3 weeks stinkie free. Well. Done man. The worst part is over then. Welcome and enjoy the forum @Gambit


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi

Rudi said:


> Hey Peepz! my name is Rudi! im a Noob Vaper... started vaping 9 days ago and boy am i loving it stukkend
> i see this as becoming a hobby and hope to learn a lot from all of you!!



4 months in now and still going strong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Gambit said:


> Hey guys, noob vaper here, I've been off the death sticks for 21 days now. My name is Marc and I stay in Fourways. As luck would have it, pretty much a stone throw away from the Vape king store. Not so sure that's such a good thing as I seem to find myself back there every second day trying new juices and my wallet it definitely taking strain! A big thanks to Stroodlepuff for her patience and answering all my stupid newbie questions I'm sure she must be sick of me by now lol.
> 
> This looks like an awesome forum and great community I'm looking forward to being part of it.


Welcome to the forum @Gambit 

Well done for getting over the 21 day hurdle, the hardest part is over. Being so close to a good vape shop is a blessing and a curse, you're going to have to master the art of self control

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gambit said:


> Hey guys, noob vaper here, I've been off the death sticks for 21 days now. My name is Marc and I stay in Fourways. As luck would have it, pretty much a stone throw away from the Vape king store. Not so sure that's such a good thing as I seem to find myself back there every second day trying new juices and my wallet it definitely taking strain! A big thanks to Stroodlepuff for her patience and answering all my stupid newbie questions I'm sure she must be sick of me by now lol.
> 
> This looks like an awesome forum and great community I'm looking forward to being part of it.



Welcome @Gambit 
Congrats on the 3 weeks stinky free. Great stuff
I can feel the excitement in your post and anyone who stops stinkies deserves that
After all, stopping smoking is a big thing and a great achievement. You also deserve to spoil yourself a bit

All the best and congrats

By the way, have you ever tried Gambit from Five Pawns? Many love it.


----------



## Silver

Rudi said:


> 4 months in now and still going strong



Congrats @Rudi and thanks for the update. 
Keep going and keep strong!


----------



## BumbleBee

Rudi said:


> 4 months in now and still going strong


Well done @Rudi


----------



## Marzuq

Rudi said:


> 4 months in now and still going strong



@Rudi great achievement. always good to hear how well the guys are doing


----------



## Andre

Gambit said:


> Hey guys, noob vaper here, I've been off the death sticks for 21 days now. My name is Marc and I stay in Fourways. As luck would have it, pretty much a stone throw away from the Vape king store. Not so sure that's such a good thing as I seem to find myself back there every second day trying new juices and my wallet it definitely taking strain! A big thanks to Stroodlepuff for her patience and answering all my stupid newbie questions I'm sure she must be sick of me by now lol.
> 
> This looks like an awesome forum and great community I'm looking forward to being part of it.


Most welcome. Congrats on the 3 weeks, you have done the hard part. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Rudi said:


> 4 months in now and still going strong


Way to go! Congrats.


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to the forum @Gambit ... hope you enjoy the forum... I'm quite sure @Stroodlepuff doesn't mind. Very friendly and helpful people ...


----------



## hands

hey Gordon and Gambit welcome to the forum and congrats on giving up smoking


----------



## WHITELABEL

Thanks all for the warm welcome!

@Silver Haven't tried Five Pawns yet, but I've heard good things. My nickname comes from my love of chess and x - men lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi

forgot to add this... i got 17 people at work on ecigs now too.. started with a little side line as this damn small town is a bit agter die tyd....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Gambit said:


> Thanks all for the warm welcome!
> 
> @Silver Haven't tried Five Pawns yet, but I've heard good things. My nickname comes from my love of chess and x - men lol.



Aah, fantastic - if you like chess I am sure you will be interested to know (if you don't already) that Five Pawns used the chess theme to name their juices.

Check out this post I put up in January when reviewing their juices, which discusses the origins of some of the names
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/five-pawns-juice-reviews.601/#post-8191


----------



## Andre

Rudi said:


> forgot to add this... i got 17 people at work on ecigs now too.. started with a little side line as this damn small town is a bit agter die tyd....


Awesome....kudos to you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twisper

Hi to all you clean vapers.... I am new on the forum and look foward to learn much more about vaping from all you guys and ladies. 

I have been off the stinkies now for 19 days and do not miss them at all, after being a 15-20 a day smoker for 27 years.....

I am using a Twisp now (started out with the cheapies, CE4) and is very happy with it. As for the juices I love the Twisp variety but they are very expensive, so I am still experimenting with many of the other makes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Twisper said:


> Hi to all you clean vapers.... I am new on the forum and look foward to learn much more about vaping from all you guys and ladies.
> 
> I have been off the stinkies now for 19 days and do not miss them at all, after being a 15-20 a day smoker for 27 years.....
> 
> I am using a Twisp now (started out with the cheapies, CE4) and is very happy with it. As for the juices I love the Twisp variety but they are very expensive, so I am still experimenting with many of the other makes.



Welcome to the forum @Twisper. Enjoy! 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Silver

Twisper said:


> Hi to all you clean vapers.... I am new on the forum and look foward to learn much more about vaping from all you guys and ladies.
> 
> I have been off the stinkies now for 19 days and do not miss them at all, after being a 15-20 a day smoker for 27 years.....
> 
> I am using a Twisp now (started out with the cheapies, CE4) and is very happy with it. As for the juices I love the Twisp variety but they are very expensive, so I am still experimenting with many of the other makes.



Welcome to the forum @Twisper 
You have done very well to be off the stinkies for 19days!
I agree, the Twisp juices are very expensive
All the best and enjoy the forum, if you have any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum and the wonderful world of vaping @Twisper


----------



## hands

Twisper said:


> Hi to all you clean vapers.... I am new on the forum and look foward to learn much more about vaping from all you guys and ladies.
> 
> I have been off the stinkies now for 19 days and do not miss them at all, after being a 15-20 a day smoker for 27 years.....
> 
> I am using a Twisp now (started out with the cheapies, CE4) and is very happy with it. As for the juices I love the Twisp variety but they are very expensive, so I am still experimenting with many of the other makes.



welcome to the forum and a fantastic job on giving up the smokes.


----------



## Matuka

@Twisper welcome to a great place. The worst is over now and you will never look back. Agree about the price of Twisp juice, but you will find plenty of good stuff with the vendors on this forum.


----------



## Riddle

Twisper said:


> Hi to all you clean vapers.... I am new on the forum and look foward to learn much more about vaping from all you guys and ladies.
> 
> I have been off the stinkies now for 19 days and do not miss them at all, after being a 15-20 a day smoker for 27 years.....
> 
> I am using a Twisp now (started out with the cheapies, CE4) and is very happy with it. As for the juices I love the Twisp variety but they are very expensive, so I am still experimenting with many of the other makes.


Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will learn a lot here as many of us already have thanks to all the helpful people. Enjoy


----------



## Twisper

Thx guys, you really do make a guy feel welcome.

I can already see that I will get a lot of great info and support here.

Regards.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raslin

Welcome @Twisper, yes they are a bit more expensive but a quality juice non the less. And cheaper than stinkies... Enjoy and experiment with all this forum has to share.

It's your choice, the red pill or the blue pill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Twisper said:


> I can already see that I will get a lot of great info and support here.


You can bet your best ashtray on that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Welcome @Twisper 

Congrats on kicking the habit!!

The twisp range is on the expensive side for sure. You'll find a whole lot of more wallet friendly, great tasting juices on here. Be sure to have a look at all the retailers on the forum 

If you need any help/advice, don't be shy and just ask 

Happy vaping!


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @Twisper


----------



## shloopie

Hey Guys 

Thought i would introduce myself. Name is Greg actually. Been vaping for over three months a few mishaps due to a few stressful days on the water fishing. Yet things seem to be getting better and away from stinkies. 

Im 30 in nov. And must say this vaping is a a whole new world to me so please forgive me for any stupid or odd questions.

Thanks for a awesome forum.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

shloopie said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Thought i would introduce myself. Name is Greg actually. Been vaping for over three months a few mishaps due to a few stressful days on the water fishing. Yet things seem to be getting better and away from stinkies.
> 
> Im 30 in nov. And must say this vaping is a a whole new world to me so please forgive me for any stupid or odd questions.
> 
> Thanks for a awesome forum.


Most welcome again. Congrats on the switch. Only stupid questions around here are the questions not asked! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

shloopie said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Thought i would introduce myself. Name is Greg actually. Been vaping for over three months a few mishaps due to a few stressful days on the water fishing. Yet things seem to be getting better and away from stinkies.
> 
> Im 30 in nov. And must say this vaping is a a whole new world to me so please forgive me for any stupid or odd questions.
> 
> Thanks for a awesome forum.


Welcome again 

We all started at the bottom, don't be shy to ask.... the only stupid question is the one you don't ask


----------



## annemarievdh

shloopie said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Thought i would introduce myself. Name is Greg actually. Been vaping for over three months a few mishaps due to a few stressful days on the water fishing. Yet things seem to be getting better and away from stinkies.
> 
> Im 30 in nov. And must say this vaping is a a whole new world to me so please forgive me for any stupid or odd questions.
> 
> Thanks for a awesome forum.



Welcome and congrats on your 3 months vaping. Enjoy


----------



## Vaping Jay

Andre said:


> Awesome....kudos to you!


Good day...
I thought a re-introduction was in order. I've been on the forum for a little while now, not really taking part in the activities.
I am co-owner of The Steamery, an internet based vape shop. I have been actively vaping for over a year now and only recently discovered the wonderful subculture that was created around these fun little (and sometimes not so little) devices.
I've met some wonderful and interesting people at the Vape Meets we have been to in Johannesburg, Alex and his beautiful wife being two of them, as well as some other rather interesting characters (oh names, why do est thou elude me?). Had I known that I would encounter such great people, I would have suggested getting in to this a year ago!
I hope that I have not broken any rules with this introduction by mentioning the name of our business. If so, my sincerest apologies. As for everything else... 
The forum in great and I do so enjoy the things people post... It's been fun reading up on things, from how to build coils to how to make peanut butter (thanks for that, Alex (if I remember correctly).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Vaping Jay said:


> Good day...
> I thought a re-introduction was in order. I've been on the forum for a little while now, not really taking part in the activities.
> I am co-owner of The Steamery, an internet based vape shop. I have been actively vaping for over a year now and only recently discovered the wonderful subculture that was created around these fun little (and sometimes not so little) devices.
> I've met some wonderful and interesting people at the Vape Meets we have been to in Johannesburg, Alex and his beautiful wife being two of them, as well as some other rather interesting characters (oh names, why do est thou elude me?). Had I known that I would encounter such great people, I would have suggested getting in to this a year ago!
> I hope that I have not broken any rules with this introduction by mentioning the name of our business. If so, my sincerest apologies. As for everything else...
> The forum in great and I do so enjoy the things people post... It's been fun reading up on things, from how to build coils to how to make peanut butter (thanks for that, Alex (if I remember correctly).


Welcome to the forum and thanks for saying Hi @Vaping Jay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Vaping Jay said:


> Good day...
> I thought a re-introduction was in order. I've been on the forum for a little while now, not really taking part in the activities.
> I am co-owner of The Steamery, an internet based vape shop. I have been actively vaping for over a year now and only recently discovered the wonderful subculture that was created around these fun little (and sometimes not so little) devices.
> I've met some wonderful and interesting people at the Vape Meets we have been to in Johannesburg, Alex and his beautiful wife being two of them, as well as some other rather interesting characters (oh names, why do est thou elude me?). Had I known that I would encounter such great people, I would have suggested getting in to this a year ago!
> I hope that I have not broken any rules with this introduction by mentioning the name of our business. If so, my sincerest apologies. As for everything else...
> The forum in great and I do so enjoy the things people post... It's been fun reading up on things, from how to build coils to how to make peanut butter (thanks for that, Alex (if I remember correctly).


Most welcome. Congrats on the 1 year, a huge achievement. Happy vaping and selling.


----------



## johan

To all the new members on this awesome forum:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Vaping Jay said:


> Good day...
> I thought a re-introduction was in order. I've been on the forum for a little while now, not really taking part in the activities.
> I am co-owner of The Steamery, an internet based vape shop. I have been actively vaping for over a year now and only recently discovered the wonderful subculture that was created around these fun little (and sometimes not so little) devices.
> I've met some wonderful and interesting people at the Vape Meets we have been to in Johannesburg, Alex and his beautiful wife being two of them, as well as some other rather interesting characters (oh names, why do est thou elude me?). Had I known that I would encounter such great people, I would have suggested getting in to this a year ago!
> I hope that I have not broken any rules with this introduction by mentioning the name of our business. If so, my sincerest apologies. As for everything else...
> The forum in great and I do so enjoy the things people post... It's been fun reading up on things, from how to build coils to how to make peanut butter (thanks for that, Alex (if I remember correctly).



Welcome @Vaping Jay 
Definitely a wonderful sub culture indeed.
All the best !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to the new members on the forum. Enjoy yourselves in this amazing forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Jay

Silver said:


> Welcome @Vaping Jay
> Definitely a wonderful sub culture indeed.
> All the best !


Thank you @Silver and @BumbleBee !!! I know that we can benefit greatly from each other's posts, comments and questions... I'm already rather fond of the forum and it's fascinating variety rants raves and comments!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Shjoe been missing in action for a while, sorry but it's been hectic this side, a bit snowed under...

I would like to wish all our new members a warm welcome to the forum, hope you all have fun and enjoy your vaping journey 

Well done to all kicking the stinkie's butt and converting others to the vaping way of life 

Vape strong and Rock Hard

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> Shjoe been missing in action for a while, sorry but it's been hectic this side, a bit snowed under...
> 
> I would like to wish all our new members a warm welcome to the forum, hope you all have fun and enjoy your vaping journey
> 
> Well done to all kicking the stinkie's butt and converting others to the vaping way of life
> 
> Vape strong and Rock Hard



Dont worry, you are not alone. I'm also "skaars" but missed your company. The forum needs you 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Missed all you awesome peeps too :hug:, trying to play some catch up now with my over 2000 unread posts... 
half hour to do a bit of catch up before rushing out again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> Missed all you awesome peeps too :hug:, trying to play some catch up now with my over 2000 unread posts...
> half hour to do a bit of catch up before rushing out again



Well then, enjoy. Thats allot, haha good luck :hug: 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Metal Liz said:


> Shjoe been missing in action for a while, sorry but it's been hectic this side, a bit snowed under...
> 
> I would like to wish all our new members a warm welcome to the forum, hope you all have fun and enjoy your vaping journey
> 
> Well done to all kicking the stinkie's butt and converting others to the vaping way of life
> 
> Vape strong and Rock Hard


Welcome to the forum @Metal Liz , we hope your stay with us is fun, informative and with fewer breaks

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Good to have you back @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Welcome back Yster Bessie, you weren't in East London by any chance? - just asking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

johan said:


> Welcome back Yster Bessie, you weren't in East London by any chance? - just asking.



Hahaha nope johan, just been uber busy at work and with the whole house buying stuffs 

Why do you ask, what did i miss?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> Hahaha nope johan, just been uber busy at work and with the whole house buying stuffs
> 
> Why do you ask, what did i miss?



No just asking, nothing to worry about - just happy you are back on the forum .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bianca

Hi Guys

New to forum,I have lurking around for quite a while. I have been vaping for four years and i am glad to be part of a local vape community.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Bianca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> New to forum,I have lurking around for quite a while. I have been vaping for four years and i am glad to be part of a local vape community.


Welcome @Bianca 

thanks for coming out of the shadows 

4 years makes you an experienced vaper, feel free to change your "noob vaper" title.


----------



## Yiannaki

Bianca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> New to forum,I have lurking around for quite a while. I have been vaping for four years and i am glad to be part of a local vape community.



Welcome to the forum @Bianca 

Good to see you have stepped out of the shadows and are now starting to participate.

Congrats on the four year vaping milestone. That is a super achievement 

I hope you enjoy your stay, we have a great place here!


----------



## Raslin

@Bianca, welcome, wow 4 years is a long time. I would be interested to kmow how you started? And what equipment you used in the beginning etc.


----------



## Metal Liz

Bianca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> New to forum,I have lurking around for quite a while. I have been vaping for four years and i am glad to be part of a local vape community.


Welcome out of the shadows lady, wow 4 years!!! That's amazing! Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @Bianca. 4 years is quite the achievement. be sure to share some of your experiences and takes with us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to the forum @Bianca ... four years is a long time... congrats. Have fun on this amazing forum.


----------



## Johnsoncook

Johnson Cook as a vaping newbie say hello to all of you

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

Johnsoncook said:


> Johnson Cook as a vaping newbie say hello to all of you


Hi there @Johnsoncook 

Welcome to the forum! We have a great place here. 

Tell us a a bit about yourself: how long have you been vaping? What gear are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bianca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> New to forum,I have lurking around for quite a while. I have been vaping for four years and i am glad to be part of a local vape community.



Welcme @Bianca 
I am sure you have some amazing experiences to share. We look forward
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Silver

Johnsoncook said:


> Johnson Cook as a vaping newbie say hello to all of you



Welcome @Johnsoncook 
Enjoy the forum and the vaping!


----------



## Johnsoncook

Johnson Cook as a vaping newbie say hello to all of you


----------



## Johnsoncook

thanks...


----------



## Marzuq

Johnsoncook said:


> Johnson Cook as a vaping newbie say hello to all of you


hello and welcome @Johnsoncook


----------



## Riddle

Johnsoncook said:


> Johnson Cook as a vaping newbie say hello to all of you


Welcome to the forum ... enjoy


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Johnsoncook


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Hi to all.

Used to be a 20-25 stinkie user for about 10 years. I made the move to E-cigs about 3weeks ago. Bought the double starter set from Digicig and busy vaping USA Mix and Berry mix, in 12ml strenght. Still smoking one "stinkie" late evenings outside, but will try and stop as from today. My passion besides vaping/smoking is fly fishing for yellowfish and mountain biking. Father of two, married for 10 years and staying in the old Free State, and yes Afrikaans is first langauge, so please don't hammer me on the grammar  . Hoping to meet some nice people hear and get good advice and one day return it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Welkom @Smokey_Robinson, hoop jy geniet die forum soos die res van ons. Moenie bekommerd wees oor taalgebruik nie, ons meng hom lekker hier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> Used to be a 20-25 stinkie user for about 10 years. I made the move to E-cigs about 3weeks ago. Bought the double starter set from Digicig and busy vaping USA Mix and Berry mix, in 12ml strenght. Still smoking one "stinkie" late evenings outside, but will try and stop as from today. My passion besides vaping/smoking is fly fishing for yellowfish and mountain biking. Father of two, married for 10 years and staying in the old Free State, and yes Afrikaans is first langauge, so please don't hammer me on the grammar  . Hoping to meet some nice people hear and get good advice and one day return it.


Hi @Smokey_Robinson ! Welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy your stay! Please ask if you have any questions.
Daar is meer afrikaanse oukies op die forum as wat mens dink.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Dankie TylerD en Johan.

Waardeer en maak so

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Wag ek die tag ding probeer.
Dankie @TylerD en @johan

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> Used to be a 20-25 stinkie user for about 10 years. I made the move to E-cigs about 3weeks ago. Bought the double starter set from Digicig and busy vaping USA Mix and Berry mix, in 12ml strenght. Still smoking one "stinkie" late evenings outside, but will try and stop as from today. My passion besides vaping/smoking is fly fishing for yellowfish and mountain biking. Father of two, married for 10 years and staying in the old Free State, and yes Afrikaans is first langauge, so please don't hammer me on the grammar  . Hoping to meet some nice people hear and get good advice and one day return it.



hello and welcome to the forum. amazing achievement thus far. good luck with your quest going forward

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rvdwesth

And you will get that here!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Soms in afrikaans ook

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Lol @rvdwesth. Hi and thanks and also @Marzuq.
Courier just drop my 10ml of Digicig: Coffee, RY4, HS Menthol Sensation and Vanilla. Can't wait to try them!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Gaan kyk in die juice reviews section. Daar is so paar idees vir goeie local juice....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Lol @rvdwesth. Hi and thanks and also @Marzuq.
> Courier just drop my 10ml of Digicig: Coffee, RY4, HS Menthol Sensation and Vanilla. Can't wait to try them!!!


 lekker man sounds awesome. 
post i pic in the vapemail thread so everyone can see what your vapemail looks like

you can use this link to quickly navigate there
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/page-237#post-133218

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

rvdwesth said:


> Gaan kyk in die juice reviews section. Daar is so paar idees vir goeie local juice....



Lekker Vapors reviews look good......And Vapour Mountain. It seems I prefer a tobacco taste in the day at work and something sweeter in the evenings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Lekker Vapors reviews look good......And Vapour Mountain. It seems I prefer a tobacco taste in the day at work and something sweeter in the evenings



For excellent tobacco flavors go and have look (specials ATM till Thursday) here: http://www.subohmvapor.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth

I do VM4 from Vapor mountain as my adv and alternate with some other juices in the arsenal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Marzuq said:


> lekker man sounds awesome.
> post i pic in the vapemail thread so everyone can see what your vapemail looks like
> 
> you can use this link to quickly navigate there
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/page-237#post-133218




Thanks.
Did it...hope it is right.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/page-237#post-133305

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> Used to be a 20-25 stinkie user for about 10 years. I made the move to E-cigs about 3weeks ago. Bought the double starter set from Digicig and busy vaping USA Mix and Berry mix, in 12ml strenght. Still smoking one "stinkie" late evenings outside, but will try and stop as from today. My passion besides vaping/smoking is fly fishing for yellowfish and mountain biking. Father of two, married for 10 years and staying in the old Free State, and yes Afrikaans is first langauge, so please don't hammer me on the grammar  . Hoping to meet some nice people hear and get good advice and one day return it.



Most welcome @Smokey_Robinson 
Congrats on the vaping! That is a great thing you have done.
As for your grammar, I think your intro reads perfectly! Nothing to be ashamed of. I wish I could write Afrikaans as good as that 
Enjoy the forum and all the best for the vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Thanks.
> Did it...hope it is right.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/page-237#post-133305


working perfectly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome to the forum @Smokey_Robinson congrats on making the switch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Guys......just one question.

My rig is a digicig one, with a 650mha battery. Getting the idea it's not charging one as it should. Can I just replace it with a stronger 900mha battery? Then I read there are different types, refering to coils, how do I know which one I can buy?

p.s. sorry if this is the wrong thread to post it in.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Thanks @ShaneW and @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> Used to be a 20-25 stinkie user for about 10 years. I made the move to E-cigs about 3weeks ago. Bought the double starter set from Digicig and busy vaping USA Mix and Berry mix, in 12ml strenght. Still smoking one "stinkie" late evenings outside, but will try and stop as from today. My passion besides vaping/smoking is fly fishing for yellowfish and mountain biking. Father of two, married for 10 years and staying in the old Free State, and yes Afrikaans is first langauge, so please don't hammer me on the grammar  . Hoping to meet some nice people hear and get good advice and one day return it.


 
Welcome @Smokey_Robinson !

Is it purely coincidence that you have both been married and smoking for 10 years?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> Used to be a 20-25 stinkie user for about 10 years. I made the move to E-cigs about 3weeks ago. Bought the double starter set from Digicig and busy vaping USA Mix and Berry mix, in 12ml strenght. Still smoking one "stinkie" late evenings outside, but will try and stop as from today. My passion besides vaping/smoking is fly fishing for yellowfish and mountain biking. Father of two, married for 10 years and staying in the old Free State, and yes Afrikaans is first langauge, so please don't hammer me on the grammar  . Hoping to meet some nice people hear and get good advice and one day return it.


Welcome @Smokey_Robinson 

I'm sure you're going to like it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Lol @Wesley. Nope we both smoked when me met, sorry, doing sums now and it's about 12-13years I have been smoking...my bad. Tried getting my wife over also bought the whole kit, got new liquids......jury is still out. She is at least down from 15 stinkies a day to about 4-5 and no smoking in or near the house.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @Smokey_Robinson
> 
> I'm sure you're going to like it here



Thanks @BumbleBee. Jip think so...used to forums with the fly fishing....but those okes hammer you if you place a picture of a fish and put weight there  Here you post pics and people actually enjoy them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wesley

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee. Jip think so...used to forums with the fly fishing....but those okes hammer you if you place a picture of a fish and put weight there  Here you post pics and people actually enjoy them


 
@Smokey_Robinson , I'm curious and don't know much about fly fishing - why do the guys hammer you if you do this?


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Thanks @BumbleBee for the reward/medal? 
@Wesley.....we refer to some okes as keyboard warriors in fly fishing. They are experts....in sitting and typing the whole day and not doing a lot of fishing, they also tend to hammer guys who actually catch fish, must be jealousy?


----------



## Wesley

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee for the reward/medal?
> @Wesley.....we refer to some okes as keyboard warriors in fly fishing. They are experts....in sitting and typing the whole day and not doing a lot of fishing, they also tend to hammer guys who actually catch fish, must be jealousy?


 
That's quite typical of the internet in general, to be honest. Fortunately we are blessed at this forum, it's like big family over here - only friendly faces!

Regarding your question on the battery / coil, suggest you post in the Newbie's Corner, you will likely get more help there as your question will be crowded out in this thread quite quickly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Thanks I posted new thread under Newbies.


----------



## Marzuq

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee. Jip think so...used to forums with the fly fishing....but those okes hammer you if you place a picture of a fish and put weight there  Here you post pics and people actually enjoy them



i think more correctly. its expected to post pics. many many threads that is dedicated to 'show us your...'


----------



## BumbleBee

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee for the reward/medal?
> @Wesley.....we refer to some okes as keyboard warriors in fly fishing. They are experts....in sitting and typing the whole day and not doing a lot of fishing, they also tend to hammer guys who actually catch fish, must be jealousy?


That was just a rating 

Medals come later


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the grates forum you will ever find @Smokey_Robinson. Congrats on your 3 weeks vaping!! Enjoy...

PS: Afrikaans is lekker ;P 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Hi @annemarievdh. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1

Oh no ultra noob here  Hey guys been vaping for two months now and still on twisp but no cigs 

Call me korn1 or Matt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KieranD

korn1 said:


> Oh no ultra noob here  Hey guys been vaping for two months now and still on twisp but no cigs
> 
> Call me korn1 or Matt


 Welcome @korn1! Congrats on making the switch and staying off the stickies! 
Vape on dude!


----------



## annemarievdh

korn1 said:


> Oh no ultra noob here  Hey guys been vaping for two months now and still on twisp but no cigs
> 
> Call me korn1 or Matt



Welcome to the forum! Enjoy 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## BumbleBee

korn1 said:


> Oh no ultra noob here  Hey guys been vaping for two months now and still on twisp but no cigs
> 
> Call me korn1 or Matt


Welcome to the forum @korn1 

Well done one being ciggie free for a whole 2 months

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## korn1

Thanks guys! Well I had three when both my batteries died and I was out and I tell you  Can just taste chemicals on my tongue yuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## InfamousBadger

Hey all, new to the forum...been vaping since around March.

Before then I smoked rollies and cigars (still have a Peach every now and then, especially when I'm out and about). Pretty much went into vaping because I got tired of the smell of smokes. Ja, that's my story for now, otherwise I'll end up waffling

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

InfamousBadger said:


> Hey all, new to the forum...been vaping since around March.
> 
> Before then I smoked rollies and cigars (still have a Peach every now and then, especially when I'm out and about). Pretty much went into vaping because I got tired of the smell of smokes. Ja, that's my story for now, otherwise I'll end up waffling


Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it here 

I was a sucker for cherry cigars, smoked them occasionally while I was using my ce4 kit. The desire went away once I got some more beefy kit though, don't miss them at all.


----------



## Yiannaki

InfamousBadger said:


> Hey all, new to the forum...been vaping since around March.
> 
> Before then I smoked rollies and cigars (still have a Peach every now and then, especially when I'm out and about). Pretty much went into vaping because I got tired of the smell of smokes. Ja, that's my story for now, otherwise I'll end up waffling



Welcome to the forum @InfamousBadger 

I was also smoking rollies before I switched to vaping 


I hope you enjoy your stay here  happy vaping!


----------



## InfamousBadger

@BumbleBee I do have my off days sometimes, but it's generally been good. Went back to rollies a few weeks after starting to vape. Went off very soon after that and haven't looked back since. Plus, getting hold of Peach cigars these days is becoming a bit of a treasure hunt. I bought a pack a while back, told myself it's for every now and then...nearly stopped vaping altogether  Won't make that mistake again!


----------



## InfamousBadger

Yiannaki said:


> Welcome to the forum @InfamousBadger
> 
> I was also smoking rollies before I switched to vaping
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your stay here  happy vaping!



Thanks  Part of the appeal with the rollies was my little machine. I like that little thing but it's too smelly now...lol


----------



## BumbleBee

InfamousBadger said:


> @BumbleBee I do have my off days sometimes, but it's generally been good. Went back to rollies a few weeks after starting to vape. Went off very soon after that and haven't looked back since. Plus, getting hold of Peach cigars these days is becoming a bit of a treasure hunt. I bought a pack a while back, told myself it's for every now and then...nearly stopped vaping altogether  Won't make that mistake again!


Don't stress about it, most of us slipped a bit in the beginning. What setup and juice are you using?


----------



## InfamousBadger

Still on my beginner batteries (eGo CE4s, I think). Got a few tanks, Evod 2 with 2.4 ohm coils (with the anti-gurgle fix) coz the standard 2.1 killed my batteries quick. Innokin 16D bottom dual coil and the 16 top dual coil (my fave thus far) - but I don't use them too much either, they drain the battery as well. Usually use Liqua juice...currently trying out the Berry Mix and liking it a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Hi guys and gals, my name is "skobbejak" lol. Or Junior. I'm a complete idiot when it comes to vapeing!!
I'm a 3pack a day camel smoker!!! Trying to cut back abit.... I got myself a twisp, but I'm not getting the satisfaction or nicotine from it, it doesn't last me very long! About 5 hours use. Seems like the coil only lasts 3days.
Pleaaaaaase I neeeed your help??????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1

Skobbejak said:


> Hi guys and gals, my name is "skobbejak" lol. Or Junior. I'm a complete idiot when it comes to vapeing!!
> I'm a 3pack a day camel smoker!!! Trying to cut back abit.... I got myself a twisp, but I'm not getting the satisfaction or nicotine from it, it doesn't last me very long! About 5 hours use. Seems like the coil only lasts 3days.
> Pleaaaaaase I neeeed your help??????



Hmmm when I got my twisp I just said stuff this I spent over a R1000 so just never got smokes again (yes it was kinda tough). Try put the twisp upside down now and then to wet the coil. I had the same problem


----------



## BumbleBee

InfamousBadger said:


> Still on my beginner batteries (eGo CE4s, I think). Got a few tanks, Evod 2 with 2.4 ohm coils (with the anti-gurgle fix) coz the standard 2.1 killed my batteries quick. Innokin 16D bottom dual coil and the 16 top dual coil (my fave thus far) - but I don't use them too much either, they drain the battery as well. Usually use Liqua juice...currently trying out the Berry Mix and liking it a lot


Consider upgrading the batteries, something with variable voltage and a higher capacity will make a huge difference. Liqua juices are pretty good, there are some that don't agree with me though, I found the watermelon particularly nasty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Skobbejak said:


> Hi guys and gals, my name is "skobbejak" lol. Or Junior. I'm a complete idiot when it comes to vapeing!!
> I'm a 3pack a day camel smoker!!! Trying to cut back abit.... I got myself a twisp, but I'm not getting the satisfaction or nicotine from it, it doesn't last me very long! About 5 hours use. Seems like the coil only lasts 3days.
> Pleaaaaaase I neeeed your help??????



Welcome to our vaping sanctuary @Skobbejak !

First of all congrats on making the decision to cut back the stinkies and try switching over to vaping. 

Just know that for a large number of people, it's not just an overnight switch. It takes time, patience, support and determination to overcome the addiction. The important part is you've made the first step forward. 

With regard to the twisp... did you buy the Clearo Lite with the one device in it? If so, I recommend buying a second battery for it so that one is available to use while the other charges.

Always having a device that's available for use is crucial at the start of the switch. It helps lower the risk of lighting up a stinkie. 

You say your coil is only lasting 3 days? May I ask what telltale signs you are experiencing that indicate this? Also how many coils have you been through?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Skobbejak

korn1 said:


> Hmmm when I got my twisp I just said stuff this I spent over a R1000 so just never got smokes again (yes it was kinda tough). Try put the twisp upside down now and then to wet the coil. I had the same problem


Dude, I refill the thing about 5times a day!!! It just doesn't work for me! I still smoke about 2packs aday and the twisp!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Skobbejak said:


> Hi guys and gals, my name is "skobbejak" lol. Or Junior. I'm a complete idiot when it comes to vapeing!!
> I'm a 3pack a day camel smoker!!! Trying to cut back abit.... I got myself a twisp, but I'm not getting the satisfaction or nicotine from it, it doesn't last me very long! About 5 hours use. Seems like the coil only lasts 3days.
> Pleaaaaaase I neeeed your help??????


Hi @Skobbejak , welcome to the forum. Kicking a 3 pack a day habit is going to be tough, but it's doable. You will definitely need something more effective than the twisp, and I wouldn't ordinarily say this but I think you should be starting with 24mg juice. Poke around the forum a bit, you will get an idea of what other people are using, feel free to ask questions if you're not sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## InfamousBadger

BumbleBee said:


> Consider upgrading the batteries, something with variable voltage and a higher capacity will make a huge difference. Liqua juices are pretty good, there are some that don't agree with me though, I found the watermelon particularly nasty.



Ja, I just posted in the battery forum about the upgrades I was considering. VV is my next option, budget is a bit tight right now, with me being a student. I've received some really good advice, so I've got my research and saving up cut out for me  I think the Liqua just stuck because the guys by me do it for a good price and they're close, so that's my juice, I'm too impatient to buy juice online,


----------



## korn1

Some more experienced people can help you here. I smoked Marlboro red and aspen when the rand was low in my wallet and if I can do it then you can. I actually time myself at work like when I arrive I vape quick then every 2 or three hours I vape again

Then again I only smoked a pack a day roughly and on the weekends 2 a night :/ 3 a day is hectic but glad you made the choice to vape.


----------



## Skobbejak

Thanx guys, I'm a complete noob!! I don't understand most of the stuff u all are talking about. It's Greek to me! Lol.
I do need something better. I need advise on what would be the best thingymegig be for me? I don't have a budget, just need to know where to go and or what to get! I live in centurion pta


----------



## Andre

Skobbejak said:


> Hi guys and gals, my name is "skobbejak" lol. Or Junior. I'm a complete idiot when it comes to vapeing!!
> I'm a 3pack a day camel smoker!!! Trying to cut back abit.... I got myself a twisp, but I'm not getting the satisfaction or nicotine from it, it doesn't last me very long! About 5 hours use. Seems like the coil only lasts 3days.
> Pleaaaaaase I neeeed your help??????


Most welcome to the forum. Seems to me you are in need of a long lasting battery like the MVP2. You can get that here. The atomizer it sells with is not very good. Rather try a Protank Mini 3 - available here. Maybe you need a bigger tank like the Aspire Nautilus (5ml), over here. Remember to get extra coils. The twisp juices are 18mg - consider getting 24 mg at this stage - available from www.skybluevaping.co.za. 
Just some suggestions. Shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Thanks!!!!! So? Do u just put it all together like the twisp?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Skobbejak said:


> Thanks!!!!! So? Do u just put it all together like the twisp?


Yes, very easy. Should get little manuals with it or just google for instructions or just ask here if you have a problem. The MVP2 is also passthrough should you need to vape whilst it is charging, but it should last the whole day - 2600 mAh as opposed to the 650 mAh of the twisp batteries. MVP2 is a tried and trusted device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skobbejak

U are a life saver!!! Not mine, but definitely somebody would have suffered... Lol,
I see it says in the twisp bottle 0.9 mg nicotine per drop?


----------



## korn1

My bottle says 18 at the back ? Well in the ingredients list. Not sure about per drop :/


----------



## Skobbejak

korn1 said:


> My bottle says 18 at the back ? Well in the ingredients list. Not sure about per drop :/


All my flavors of twisp says only 0.9mg nic on the back at ingredients


----------



## Andre

Skobbejak said:


> U are a life saver!!! Not mine, but definitely somebody would have suffered... Lol,
> I see it says in the twisp bottle 0.9 mg nicotine per drop?


They had a totally different notation....that then is probably 9 mg in our terminology here. Then 18 mg should be fine for you, which is much more widely available and generally accepted as a good starting strength. Personally not mad about the juices where I recommended you get the gear from, other than the Five Pawns Bowden's Mate. Look in our review section at juices....can't go wrong with www.skybluevaping.co.za or www.vapourmountian.co.za.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skobbejak

T


Andre said:


> They had a totally different notation....that then is probably 9 mg in our terminology here. Then 18 mg should be fine for you, which is much more widely available and generally accepted as a good starting strength. Personally not mad about the juices where I recommended you get the gear from, other than the Five Pawns Bowden's Mate. Look in our review section at juices....can't go wrong with www.skybluevaping.co.za or www.vapourmountian.co.za.


thank you thank you thank you very much. Will get first thing In the morning!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Skobbejak said:


> T
> 
> thank you thank you thank you very much. Will get first thing In the morning!!!


Pleasure is all mine. That big Aspire Nautilus might look top heavy on the MVP2. If you mind that, rather look at the Mini Aspire Nautilus....still takes quite a lot more than the twisp clearomizer. The coils for both the big and the mini one are the same.....the BVC coils, they give an awesome vape.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Skobbejak..you have the advantage of being very close to SkyBlue (skybluevaping.co.za) (@Melinda and @Derick) and can pickup e-liquids directly from them (Wierdapark). All their juices come in 6,18,24mg varieties and the ones i've tried were fantastic.

Good luck and enjoy the vaping...it really grows on you


----------



## Marzuq

hello and welcome to the forum @korn1 @Skobbejak @InfamousBadger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Thank you, gr8 beeing here! Its been very helpfull and Andre has helped me alot!


----------



## Andre

Skobbejak said:


> Thank you, gr8 beeing here! Its been very helpfull and Andre has helped me alot!


Here is a photo of the MVP with Mini Aspire Nautilus. Photo posted by @Witu here. PM him/her if you want reassurances on the performance of this setup.


----------



## Silver

korn1 said:


> Oh no ultra noob here  Hey guys been vaping for two months now and still on twisp but no cigs
> 
> Call me korn1 or Matt



Welcome to the forum @korn1 - we met in the other thread before this 
Great thing that you switched to vaping. I too got off stinkies with the Twisp.
All the best for your journey!


----------



## Silver

InfamousBadger said:


> Hey all, new to the forum...been vaping since around March.
> 
> Before then I smoked rollies and cigars (still have a Peach every now and then, especially when I'm out and about). Pretty much went into vaping because I got tired of the smell of smokes. Ja, that's my story for now, otherwise I'll end up waffling



Welcome to the forum @InfamousBadger 
Well done on the vaping since March
Enjoy the forum - we have a great place here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Skobbejak said:


> Hi guys and gals, my name is "skobbejak" lol. Or Junior. I'm a complete idiot when it comes to vapeing!!
> I'm a 3pack a day camel smoker!!! Trying to cut back abit.... I got myself a twisp, but I'm not getting the satisfaction or nicotine from it, it doesn't last me very long! About 5 hours use. Seems like the coil only lasts 3days.
> Pleaaaaaase I neeeed your help??????



Welcome @Skobbejak 
No worries, you have come to the right place 

Wow, 3 packs a day - that is a lot. Not many people like that around. I think you need some serious vape intensity to help you on your journey .

I also started on Twisp - and while I was not as heavy a smoker as you (only 20-25 a day), I too found that the Twisp was not intense enough for me. I did manage to quit stinkies on them though.

I have been through a fair amount of gear and realised that I needed more power in the device itself and I need juices with a strong throat hit to keep me happy. 

The equipment part is debatable and I am sure many others will advise you. For me, I was only properly satisfied when I used a dripper. The humble IGO-L changed by view on vaping. Now I use the Reo for the added convenience.

As for juice, two aspects here. One is the mg strength. I would say nothing less than 18mg - but try 24mg too. 24mg is not easy to get hold of but SkyBlue Vaping has their flavours in 24 mg. Also I think Vapour Mountain and perhaps one or two others can mix you some 24mg strengths. The other thing is that some juices and flavours just give more of a "hit" than others. For this you need a bit of trial and error. Bigger hitting juices tend to be the menthols and some of the tobaccoes. 

All the best and may I suggest you try come to the upcoming vape meet in JHB on the 29th November. There you will meet several vapers and you can see what gear they have and try out a few things.


----------



## Silver

Skobbejak said:


> U are a life saver!!! Not mine, but definitely somebody would have suffered... Lol,
> I see it says in the twisp bottle 0.9 mg nicotine per drop?



Hi @Skobbejak 

Twisp uses a different notation to everyone else. Strange but that's how they do it.

Their regular strength juices are marked 0.9mg per drop - but because there are about 20 drops per ml - that equates to 18mg/ml. I have confirmed this with Twisp themselves.

Despite their regular strength juices being 18mg/ml, I think that their juices don't deliver as much throat hit as several other 18mg juices. There are many other factors that contribute to this though. I found their Polar Mint had the most throat hit because of its "Mintiness".

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

korn1 said:


> Oh no ultra noob here  Hey guys been vaping for two months now and still on twisp but no cigs
> 
> Call me korn1 or Matt


Hey! Welcome! Do I know you from another forum?


----------



## LandyMan

Skobbejak said:


> All my flavors of twisp says only 0.9mg nic on the back at ingredients


I am not sure now, but I think it was explained by twisp themselves like this: 0.9mg per drop, 20 drops per ml gives you 18mg.

I can be totally wrong, but I remember something like that.


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> Hi @Skobbejak
> 
> Twisp uses a different notation to everyone else. Strange but that's how they do it.
> 
> Their regular strength juices are marked 0.9mg per drop - but because there are about 20 drops per ml - that equates to 18mg/ml. I have confirmed this with Twisp themselves.
> 
> Despite their regular strength juices being 18mg/ml, I think that their juices don't deliver as much throat hit as several other 18mg juices. There are many other factors that contribute to this though. I found their Polar Mint had the most throat hit because of its "Mintiness".


Damn, should have read all the posts before posting 

You beat me to it


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Hi @Skobbejak
> 
> Twisp uses a different notation to everyone else. Strange but that's how they do it.
> 
> Their regular strength juices are marked 0.9mg per drop - but because there are about 20 drops per ml - that equates to 18mg/ml. I have confirmed this with Twisp themselves.
> 
> Despite their regular strength juices being 18mg/ml, I think that their juices don't deliver as much throat hit as several other 18mg juices. There are many other factors that contribute to this though. I found their Polar Mint had the most throat hit because of its "Mintiness".


Ah, thanks for clearing that up...shall try to remember.
@Skobbejak - so your twisp juices are in fact 18mg. Thus, you should strongly consider going for 24mg juices for a start. Of course the setup recommended will give you a vastly more effective delivery, which will also make a difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @korn1 @InfamousBadger and @Skobbejak.

Don't worry about smoking for the first month or two when starting your vaping journey. Quite a few vapers do the dual user route in the beginning until the old habits are completely broken. I still smoked for about 3 months after I started vaping and but went from a pack a day to about a pack a week. As long as you are reducing your stinkie intake, the total switch will happen naturally when you just decide one day that you are gatvol of smoking. Stinkies become less of an issue the longer you vape, so it's important to persist with the vaping even if you continue smoking.

@Skobbejak , I agree with the others that the 3 pack a day habit might be more difficult to kill. Not impossible, just a bit tougher. 
I thought the standard Twisp juices were 18mg ? I don't have any more Twisp flavors with me so cannot really check the bottle itself but the web site does indicate 18mg for the Signature juices like Tobacco #1.
Heavier smokers do need to start on 18mg or 24mg to get the same nicotine intake as with just the smoking. Starting off on 3, 6 or 12mg is definitely not going to kerb the craving and I think the 24mg might be your best option.

With vaping you also will not get the same immediate satisfaction result as dragging on a smoke does, as it usually takes longer to absorb nicotine via vaping. That's why you normally vape for longer periods or more regularly vs smoking. 
There are plenty of knowledgeable vapers on the forum willing to assist and they have nothing better to do than checking for new posts, so fire away any time of day if you have any questions or need a second opinion. 

Best advice I can give is to persist with the vaping and not to beat yourself up or think of it as a failure when you do smoke. It's not that easy to break a 10, 20 or 30 year old habit in a heartbeat, especially if you still love it.


----------



## korn1

Landyman! Yes from mybroadband


----------



## LandyMan

korn1 said:


> Landyman! Yes from mybroadband


I KNEW IT!! It's about time!


----------



## vapesternator

Hello good people, 

I am an avid hubbly smoker from Cape Town, although with certain health issues I have been tempted to move to vaping hence joining this forum. My ulterior motive is also to sell something here but I do actually have an interest in the SA vaping community !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1

vapesternator said:


> Hello good people,
> 
> I am an avid hubbly smoker from Cape Town, although with certain health issues I have been tempted to move to vaping hence joining this forum. My ulterior motive is also to sell something here but I do actually have an interest in the SA vaping community !



Welcome 

I think I watched a Carte blanche episode that hubbly contains more carbon monoxide than a cigarette and to my knowledge e cigs don't contain any so you are making a smart choice by switching.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @vapesternator, switching from hubbly to vaping is a really good choice - not only is it healthier, but there are so many amazing flavours available that you will soon be vaping like a madman


----------



## InfamousBadger

@Kuhlkatz thanks for the welcome. Now that you say, it does feel like I have to vape longer than smoke to get the nicotene intake, I didn't know it took longer. I found the hardest thing was getting used to a throat hit and not a chest hit like with stinkies, actually, I didn't even know about "hits" until I started vaping. The thing to get used to is, when it's right, it's right, when it's not, it sucks when it comes to gear, juice, etc. Still, little else beats a good hit with a big cloud


----------



## Hash Punk

Hey guys. Im Hash. Ive been vaping for almost a month now. And havent touched a smoke since then. Ive been wanting to quit for some time (even tried nicorettes. Yuck!!) And its weird just how much healthier i feel already. Things even smell different! I started off with a twisp that was gifted to me from a mate. And i was intrigued. Took me less than a week and i got a spinner 2 with a mini protank3. I was happy with this setup for 2 weeks and my mpt3 started leaking like i couldnt believe. Now ive got an aspire ET-S. and im hooked. Im loving all the flavours so far. So yeah. Thats me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Hash Punk said:


> Hey guys. Im Hash. Ive been vaping for almost a month now. And havent touched a smoke since then. Ive been wanting to quit for some time (even tried nicorettes. Yuck!!) And its weird just how much healthier i feel already. Things even smell different! I started off with a twisp that was gifted to me from a mate. And i was intrigued. Took me less than a week and i got a spinner 2 with a mini protank3. I was happy with this setup for 2 weeks and my mpt3 started leaking like i couldnt believe. Now ive got an aspire ET-S. and im hooked. Im loving all the flavours so far. So yeah. Thats me


Most welcome. Congrats on the month - a huge achievement. Seems you have very quickly sorted out your gear. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Hash Punk said:


> Hey guys. Im Hash. Ive been vaping for almost a month now. And havent touched a smoke since then. Ive been wanting to quit for some time (even tried nicorettes. Yuck!!) And its weird just how much healthier i feel already. Things even smell different! I started off with a twisp that was gifted to me from a mate. And i was intrigued. Took me less than a week and i got a spinner 2 with a mini protank3. I was happy with this setup for 2 weeks and my mpt3 started leaking like i couldnt believe. Now ive got an aspire ET-S. and im hooked. Im loving all the flavours so far. So yeah. Thats me


Welcome to the forum 

Seems like you're organised for gear for the time being, now you can explore the wonderful world of unique flavours

poke around a bit and do ask if you have any questions, most of all... enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @Hash Punk. That was a quick upgrade, but likely gives a much more satisfying vape.

The leaking mPT3 can be due to the coil wick material that degraded, likely during a wash / rinse. I had that with mine. Just replace the coil with the new style dual coils and you should be good to go again. The other possibility is that you may have lost one of the o-rings that seal the glass. These are embedded in the recess where the glass fits in and can pop out during a wash too if you're not careful. 
The ET-S is good, but you might just want to fix the mPT3 to keep as a standby or use for secondary juice during the day. 

Gratz on the month by the way, that is well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

vapesternator said:


> Hello good people,
> 
> I am an avid hubbly smoker from Cape Town, although with certain health issues I have been tempted to move to vaping hence joining this forum. My ulterior motive is also to sell something here but I do actually have an interest in the SA vaping community !


Welcome to the forum 

Vaping is definitely the way forward. If you're looking to sell vaping related goods or services on the forum then please let @Gizmo know via PM to get registered as a vendor.

Enjoy your stay of the forum and feel free to ask if you have any questions.


----------



## Hash Punk

far. So yeah. Thays me


Andre said:


> Most welcome. Congrats on the month - a huge achievement. Seems you have very quickly sorted out your gear. Happy vaping.


thank you. My biggest problem now is that my battery doesnt last long enough. I tend to vape like a demon. I fall back on the twisp battery for the duration of the charge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Hash Punk said:


> far. So yeah. Thays me
> thank you. My biggest problem now is that my battery doesnt last long enough. I tend to vape like a demon. I fall back on the twisp battery for the duration of the charge


Consider a MVP2 (2600 mAh vs the 1600 mAh of the Spinner) or the new iStick (2200 mAh).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH

Howdy All.
Been Vapeing for +- 3 weeks now with the idea to get my one true love and I off of the stinky's.
I am seriously concerned with her, and my, morning cough, so here we go.
Wish us luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Wecome @ESH, you've made a good decision.

I personally got rid of my morning cough (which had gotten really bad) after about a month of vaping exclusively. 

Good luck to both of you, and enjoy the forum...lots of great people on here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

ESH said:


> Howdy All.
> Been Vapeing for +- 3 weeks now with the idea to get my one true love and I off of the stinky's.
> I am seriously concerned with her, and my, morning cough, so here we go.
> Wish us luck.


Welcome to the forum @ESH 

If you're 3 weeks in you're already doing great, there is a ton of info, support and helpful members here. Take a look around and shout if you need help


----------



## ESH

free3dom said:


> Wecome @ESH, you've made a good decision.
> 
> I personally got rid of my morning cough (which had gotten really bad) after about a month of vaping exclusively.
> 
> Good luck to both of you, and enjoy the forum...lots of great people on here



Thanks for the warm welcome, So far every vaper that I have encountered seems to be kinda awesome, "me thinks that this is going to be a great experience"


----------



## annemarievdh

Hash Punk said:


> Hey guys. Im Hash. Ive been vaping for almost a month now. And havent touched a smoke since then. Ive been wanting to quit for some time (even tried nicorettes. Yuck!!) And its weird just how much healthier i feel already. Things even smell different! I started off with a twisp that was gifted to me from a mate. And i was intrigued. Took me less than a week and i got a spinner 2 with a mini protank3. I was happy with this setup for 2 weeks and my mpt3 started leaking like i couldnt believe. Now ive got an aspire ET-S. and im hooked. Im loving all the flavours so far. So yeah. Thats me



Welcome @Hash Punk, 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## rogue zombie

Welcome welcome new friends!


It's like looking in a mirror

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

ESH said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, So far every vaper that I have encountered seems to be kinda awesome, "me thinks that this is going to be a great experience"


Most vapers that you'll meet are very helpful, there's just something about vaping that brings people together, it's awesome!


----------



## ESH

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Welcome welcome new friends!
> 
> 
> 
> It's like looking in a mirror


In your hands Vape-Kit I see you have. 
May the vape be with you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Welcome welcome new friends!
> 
> 
> 
> It's like looking in a mirror


@ESH looks a bit younger than you, not by much, maybe just a few hundred years, also it seems he hasn't discovered that green juice yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

ESH said:


> In your hands Vape-Kit I see you have.
> May the vape be with you.



Lol...

@BumbleBee

My Yoda actually looks like he's been on a bender for a week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

ESH said:


> Howdy All.
> Been Vapeing for +- 3 weeks now with the idea to get my one true love and I off of the stinky's.
> I am seriously concerned with her, and my, morning cough, so here we go.
> Wish us luck.



Welcome @ESH. Convince your true love to join up too, there is plenty of space in this family.

As mentioned, the forum is supported by members that are all willing to assist with info, advice and even moral support - they live for this stuff.
Good luck with both your journeys, it's likely going to be a 'jol' with this crowd.


----------



## Shaun Schutte

Hi all; My name is Shaun and I used to be a pack-and-a-half-a-day smoker until I made the switch to vaping mid January 2013 and have not picked picked up an analog since. My intention was never to stop smoking, but to find a healthier, and better smelling, alternative. Started with the Twisp hardware and liquids, but having experimented with a few other variants since then I settled with the EVOD2 range for about 8 months now, but looking at experimenting with other hardware on this journey. I look forward to being part of a great vaping community !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arshad Ismail

*Hi am Arshad and i have a vaping problem well its not really a problem lol I'v been vaping for a few months now but should have started a long time ago. Good to be here...*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Welcome Shaun and Arshad. We all have a vaping 'problem' here. LOL. You will find tons of info here and the folks are a friendly bunch. Well done to staying of the stinkies.


----------



## ESH

Shaun Schutte said:


> Hi all; My name is Shaun and I used to be a pack-and-a-half-a-day smoker until I made the switch to vaping mid January 2013 and have not picked picked up an analog since. My intention was never to stop smoking, but to find a healthier, and better smelling, alternative. Started with the Twisp hardware and liquids, but having experimented with a few other variants since then I settled with the EVOD2 range for about 8 months now, but looking at experimenting with other hardware on this journey. I look forward to being part of a great vaping community !!!


Hi Shaun 
Welcome, well done on leaving the analogs.


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome to the forum @Shaun Schutte and @arshad Ismael. Well done on the move to vaping. Enjoy ur stay here 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ESH

Welcome Arshad, (Grin) indeed.


----------



## Matuka

@Arshad Ismail @Shaun @ESH A warm welcome to all of you. The best thing you have done in your life is to switch to vaping. It is all fun and excitement from here on in.


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Arshad Ismail and @Shaun Schutte 

Congrats on making the switch to vaping, enjoy the forum and shout if you have any questions


----------



## Dubz

Hi all. I'm new to this awesome forum - been silently lurking for a while and decided to join as I liked what I was reading. I'm kinda new to vaping too, been vaping for around 3 months now and totally loving it. I haven't touched the analogues since my first vape. My intention was to use vaping as a solution to quit smoking and then quit vaping... but that ain't gonna happen . I currently use a Kangertech Aerotank v2 with vision spinner2 batteries and a kayfun 3.1 with a vamo v6 - totally love the kayfun . Anyways, chat to you all soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Welcome to the forum @Dubz 

Glad that you decided to join in on the conversation! 

Congratulations on the 3 month mark. That is a great achievement 

Not to worry, my of us started on vaping as a means to quit.  that might not work out for all but having left cigarettes behind us is the best life decision we could have made.

I trust you will enjoy your stay here  and most of all.... happy vaping!


----------



## BumbleBee

Dubz said:


> Hi all. I'm new to this awesome forum - been silently lurking for a while and decided to join as I liked what I was reading. I'm kinda new to vaping too, been vaping for around 3 months now and totally loving it. I haven't touched the analogues since my first vape. My intention was to use vaping as a solution to quit smoking and then quit vaping... but that ain't gonna happen . I currently use a Kangertech Aerotank v2 with vision spinner2 batteries and a kayfun 3.1 with a vamo v6 - totally love the kayfun . Anyways, chat to you all soon.


Welcome to the forum @Dubz 

Great to see that you've decided to join us, well done on the 3 stinky free months

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Andre

Dubz said:


> Hi all. I'm new to this awesome forum - been silently lurking for a while and decided to join as I liked what I was reading. I'm kinda new to vaping too, been vaping for around 3 months now and totally loving it. I haven't touched the analogues since my first vape. My intention was to use vaping as a solution to quit smoking and then quit vaping... but that ain't gonna happen . I currently use a Kangertech Aerotank v2 with vision spinner2 batteries and a kayfun 3.1 with a vamo v6 - totally love the kayfun . Anyways, chat to you all soon.


Most welcome. Congrats on the 3 months - a huge achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## weyw

Hi all I am a newbie to the site. Only been into the vaping world for a few weeks. Was having a starter kit in order to get a satisfying fix but, am improving. cheer


----------



## Silver

ESH said:


> Howdy All.
> Been Vapeing for +- 3 weeks now with the idea to get my one true love and I off of the stinky's.
> I am seriously concerned with her, and my, morning cough, so here we go.
> Wish us luck.



Welcome @ESH and wishing you best of luck!


----------



## Silver

Shaun Schutte said:


> Hi all; My name is Shaun and I used to be a pack-and-a-half-a-day smoker until I made the switch to vaping mid January 2013 and have not picked picked up an analog since. My intention was never to stop smoking, but to find a healthier, and better smelling, alternative. Started with the Twisp hardware and liquids, but having experimented with a few other variants since then I settled with the EVOD2 range for about 8 months now, but looking at experimenting with other hardware on this journey. I look forward to being part of a great vaping community !!!



Welcome @Shaun Schutte - nearly two years is a long time in vaping! Congrats on that
Wishing you well for your journey from here on
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Arshad Ismail said:


> *Hi am Arshad and i have a vaping problem well its not really a problem lol I'v been vaping for a few months now but should have started a long time ago. Good to be here...*



Welcome @Arshad Ismail - enjoy the forum!


----------



## Silver

Dubz said:


> Hi all. I'm new to this awesome forum - been silently lurking for a while and decided to join as I liked what I was reading. I'm kinda new to vaping too, been vaping for around 3 months now and totally loving it. I haven't touched the analogues since my first vape. My intention was to use vaping as a solution to quit smoking and then quit vaping... but that ain't gonna happen . I currently use a Kangertech Aerotank v2 with vision spinner2 batteries and a kayfun 3.1 with a vamo v6 - totally love the kayfun . Anyways, chat to you all soon.



Welcome @Dubz 
All the best with your vaping and for stopping the analogues. 
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to the forum @Dubz . congrats on the move to vaping and the 3 month stinkie free achievement. you are well on your way already. good luck going forward


----------



## Marzuq

weyw said:


> Hi all I am a newbie to the site. Only been into the vaping world for a few weeks. Was having a starter kit in order to get a satisfying fix but, am improving. cheer


 hello and welcome @weyw 
best of luck with your change to vaping. give us a shout if you need any help with anything


----------



## Alex

Most welcome @Dubz and @weyw.


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to the forum everyone ... enjoy


----------



## stevie g

Hello

I'm under the same user name on the forum carbonite.co.za so you can check me out there.
I stumbled across this website whilst trying to find places to sell my Aspire Nautilus.

Seems like an awesome place with a lot of good advice and a cool marketplace!

Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH

Sprint said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm under the same user name on the forum carbonite.co.za so you can check me out there.
> I stumbled across this website whilst trying to find places to sell my Aspire Nautilus.
> 
> Seems like an awesome place with a lot of good advice and a cool marketplace!
> 
> Vape on!


Howdy and welcome, sorry about the name thing, I guess you cant choose your initials.
Yes the people here are super helpful, even when you make a mistake they help you right on the nicest way.
Hope you enjoy your stay , Vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dale Edwards

Hi guys and gals. I am a new vaper, off the smokes, and refuse to look back. Very passionate about vaping. I look forward to interacting with you all!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Welcome @Dale Edwards, congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Dale Edwards said:


> Hi guys and gals. I am a new vaper, off the smokes, and refuse to look back. Very passionate about vaping. I look forward to interacting with you all!


Welcome to the forum and keep strong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Dale Edwards said:


> Hi guys and gals. I am a new vaper, off the smokes, and refuse to look back. Very passionate about vaping. I look forward to interacting with you all!


Welcome to the forum @Dale Edwards 

How long have you been vaping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome and enjoy @Dale Edwards 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Dale Edwards

Hi Bumblebee

Only a month now, but 3weeks smoke free.


----------



## BumbleBee

Dale Edwards said:


> Hi Bumblebee
> 
> Only a month now, but 3weeks smoke free.


That's awesome, a whole month already, you're over the worst part, it only gets better from here on. Take some time to check out the forum, shout if you have any questions 

Oh, as soon as you have a chance pick yourself a cool avatar


----------



## Dale Edwards

BumbleBee said:


> That's awesome, a whole month already, you're over the worst part, it only gets better from here on. Take some time to check out the forum, shout if you have any questions
> 
> Oh, as soon as you have a chance pick yourself a cool avatar



Will sort avatar when on PC again... Ipad noob here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Dale Edwards said:


> Will sort avatar when on PC again... Ipad noob here


No worries, just helps folks recognize you better, and... iPads are awesome


----------



## Marzuq

Dale Edwards said:


> Hi guys and gals. I am a new vaper, off the smokes, and refuse to look back. Very passionate about vaping. I look forward to interacting with you all!


Welcome to the forum @Dale Edwards with an attitude like that stinkies stand no chance with you. Good luck going forward 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cathjenkin

Just following the rules round here - 3 months + since I started vaping and haven't looked back! Thanks to @prodigyX for making the swing across with me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Sprint said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm under the same user name on the forum carbonite.co.za so you can check me out there.
> I stumbled across this website whilst trying to find places to sell my Aspire Nautilus.
> 
> Seems like an awesome place with a lot of good advice and a cool marketplace!
> 
> Vape on!



Welcome @Sprint
I think you indeed stumbled upon an awesome place 
Wishing your stay here to be a pleasant one.
Oh, and please upload a cool avatar pic when you get a chance.
All the best


----------



## Metal Liz

A warm welcome to all our new members! Hope you all will love it here as much as we do, enjoy your vaping journeys


----------



## Silver

Dale Edwards said:


> Hi guys and gals. I am a new vaper, off the smokes, and refuse to look back. Very passionate about vaping. I look forward to interacting with you all!



Welcome @Dale Edwards 
Congrats on not looking back
Enjoy the forum - we have a great place here.


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @cathjenkin
3 months is a great start.


----------



## Silver

cathjenkin said:


> Just following the rules round here - 3 months + since I started vaping and haven't looked back! Thanks to @prodigyX for making the swing across with me



Welcome to the forum @cathjenkin 
Congrats on the 3 months!
Wishing you all the best going forward and hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## cathjenkin

Thanks @Marzuq ! Really enjoying it!


----------



## cathjenkin

Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

cathjenkin said:


> Just following the rules round here - 3 months + since I started vaping and haven't looked back! Thanks to @prodigyX for making the swing across with me


Most welcome. Great to have someone to partner you on your vaping journey. Congrats on the 3 months - that is a momentous achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## cathjenkin

Thanks @Andre agreed! it made the transition from ciggies to vape way easier!


----------



## Phrozin

Hi all
New here and still on the stinkies for 24yrs( love smoking). I tried switching over to ecigs about 5yrs back (those mini types with a glowing front end) when I was on anti-retrovirals for 6 weeks after I was bitten by someone .I'm in the safety and security sector.Those stuff was horrendous. At that time I was on stinkies after one day. The reason to switch then was that those meds made me sick smoking stinkies. It burned my throat and tasted quite bad (the tobaco flavor). So I gave up on the idea, but 3 weeks back I came across someone vaping on a Twisp. I was pleasantly surprised with the cherrie flavor I think and it reminded me of the smoothness of a hubbly.

So due to technology improving in this field, I'm willing to try again. I'm however in it for the long run so I'll start browsing posts here or maybe post my own with my requirements.

About myself if not working, I like to build pc's in my spare time, tweaking software on pc's as well as android devices. Do love hiking, hunting and generally the outdoors

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome to the forum @Phrozin. U have definitely come to the right place is u r looking for a support structure where ur change to vaping is concerned. There is tons of information and loads of encouragement available right here. Best wishes going forward mate. They key is to find the right mod/setup and adv juice. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Phrozin said:


> Hi all
> New here and still on the stinkies for 24yrs( love smoking). I tried switching over to ecigs about 5yrs back (those mini types with a glowing front end) when I was on anti-retrovirals for 6 weeks after I was bitten by someone .I'm in the safety and security sector.Those stuff was horrendous. At that time I was on stinkies after one day. The reason to switch then was that those meds made me sick smoking stinkies. It burned my throat and tasted quite bad (the tobaco flavor). So I gave up on the idea, but 3 weeks back I came across someone vaping on a Twisp. I was pleasantly surprised with the cherrie flavor I think and it reminded me of the smoothness of a hubbly.
> 
> So due to technology improving in this field, I'm willing to try again. I'm however in it for the long run so I'll start browsing posts here or maybe post my own with my requirements.
> 
> About myself if not working, I like to build pc's in my spare time, tweaking software on pc's as well as android devices. Do love hiking, hunting and generally the outdoors


Most welcome. Best of luck on your journey. Yes, browse around and shout if you have any questions.


----------



## MrSh1thappens

Hello!

I'm Andrew, I haven't really been keeping count of how long I've been vaping or how long I've quit smoking, but I really enjoy it and am very fortunate to be able to venture into rebuildables because of the nice people at VapeKing. It's a much healthier alternative, I wish more people would understand that and switch to vaping. I hope all you ex-smokers keep it up and never touch a stinky again! Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barak

Sup guys. Been lurking on here for quite some time. Stopped smoking and started vaping for about 8 months before I got back into the habit of smoking cigarettes again. Now I'm here to learn about more devices to get more out of vaping and to stop the evil cigarettes once and for all. And I'm itching to try some new vaping devices. The twisp has gotten boring. Bring on bigger tanks and batteries. So I might be asking a lot of stupid questions. Bear with me. Hope to learn a lot from you fine people. 

Cheers. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

MrSh1thappens said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm Andrew, I haven't really been keeping count of how long I've been vaping or how long I've quit smoking, but I really enjoy it and am very fortunate to be able to venture into rebuildables because of the nice people at VapeKing. It's a much healthier alternative, I wish more people would understand that and switch to vaping. I hope all you ex-smokers keep it up and never touch a stinky again! Happy vaping


Welcome and enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dale Edwards

Barak said:


> Sup guys. Been lurking on here for quite some time. Stopped smoking and started vaping for about 8 months before I got back into the habit of smoking cigarettes again. Now I'm here to learn about more devices to get more out of vaping and to stop the evil cigarettes once and for all. And I'm itching to try some new vaping devices. The twisp has gotten boring. Bring on bigger tanks and batteries. So I might be asking a lot of stupid questions. Bear with me. Hope to learn a lot from you fine people.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No such thing as a stupid question when you do not know! I myself still walk around the corner, lift my shoe and give myself a good kick up the ass for the times I thought I had a stupid question and never asked . This forum's members I have noted are helpful and jump to offer advice on ANY matter no matter how noob or pro. You have come to the right place

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Quick update! Got the mvp2 and I taste clk, wow!!!!!!! Much better than a twisp!!! 
Only had 10 stinks today.... Compared to 60. Thanks to everybody at esiggis and blueskyvaping. Got a bag full of juice will try it all out!! Thanx again.
And got the nautilus mini on both, don't know any other tanks, but they work gr8

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Barak

Dale Edwards said:


> No such thing as a stupid question when you do not know! I myself still walk around the corner, lift my shoe and give myself a good kick up the ass for the times I thought I had a stupid question and never asked . This forum's members I have noted are helpful and jump to offer advice on ANY matter no matter how noob or pro. You have come to the right place


Thanks man. Trying to go through the forum to find a new device. But it's all Greek to me. A lot more research is needed. All I know is I want more power and longer vaping sessions. My twisp is almost a year and a half old so I have the upgrade itch real bad... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Skobbejak said:


> Quick update! Got the mvp2 and I taste clk, wow!!!!!!! Much better than a twisp!!!
> Only had 10 stinks today.... Compared to 60. Thanks to everybody at esiggis and blueskyvaping. Got a bag full of juice will try it all out!! Thanx again.
> And got the nautilus mini on both, don't know any other tanks, but they work gr8


Awesome gear, you are set to go stinky free in the not too distant future. Happy vaping and shout if you have any questions.


----------



## Dale Edwards

How did yu know I am kicking my behind because of a twisp??? Mindreader.. Witchcraft I say!! Just kidding, but yes.. Kicking myself. On the Itaste clk1280 with Kangertech Genitank, works good for a noob, offers more value than a twisp ever could want to!


----------



## Andre

Barak said:


> Thanks man. Trying to go through the forum to find a new device. But it's all Greek to me. A lot more research is needed. All I know is I want more power and longer vaping sessions. My twisp is almost a year and a half old so I have the upgrade itch real bad...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Let's make it easy for you - the iStick is now available at www.vapeclub.co.za. With that get a Mini Aspire Nautilus and extra 1.8 ohm BVC coils.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Skobbejak

Hi dale, I grew up in meyerton, golf park!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Andre said:


> Awesome gear, you are set to go stinky free in the not too distant future. Happy vaping and shout if you have any questions.


Now it's just a matter of going thru all the juices to find the right ones... It going to take some time. I have about 15, bottles now excl the 9 from twisp, but I'll trial and error


----------



## Barak

Andre said:


> Let's make it easy for you - the iStick is now available at www.vapeclub.co.za. With that get a Mini Aspire Nautilus and extra 1.8 ohm BVC coils.


Thanks for that man. All of that looks awesome. Time to spend some money I think  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Edwards

Nice area Skobbejak. We are on the other side of the golf course. 34 Carvalho Street. The entrance to the golf course is approx 500m from where we are. If you come from the top of Carvalho, and you cross Galloway you have missed us by one house! Be sure to visit the opening of our Vape Lounge, details to be announced soon!


----------



## Andre

Skobbejak said:


> Now it's just a matter of going thru all the juices to find the right ones... It going to take some time. I have about 15, bottles now excl the 9 from twisp, but I'll trial and error


Unfortunately twisp jooses do not do well in non-twisp clearomizers (like the Nautilus).


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Let's make it easy for you - the iStick is now available at www.vapeclub.co.za. With that get a Mini Aspire Nautilus and extra 1.8 ohm BVC coils.



100% spot on as always!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dale Edwards

You can trial and error for free at the new Vape Lounge


----------



## Skobbejak

Andre said:


> Unfortunately twisp jooses do not do well in non-twisp clearomizers (like the Nautilus).


No problem, I'll gladly chuck them all away...lol


----------



## Barak

Andre said:


> Let's make it easy for you - the iStick is now available at www.vapeclub.co.za. With that get a Mini Aspire Nautilus and extra 1.8 ohm BVC coils.


I take it the normal aspire nautilus will be the same as the mini? The mini sounds a bit small at 2ml. Or does it work better? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Edwards

Skobbejak said:


> No problem, I'll gladly chuck them all away...lol



5 Pull Limit ekse! We have a policy against killing customers


----------



## Andre

Barak said:


> Thanks for that man. All of that looks awesome. Time to spend some money I think
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yip, and do tell us about your experience with these. Only iSticks available at that price in SA at this time. They will fly, do not procrastinate would be my advice.


----------



## Skobbejak

Why is there no vapeshops in malls?


----------



## Dale Edwards

Because malls want to charge us excessively, and I am sure any other Vape retailer will agree with this statement.


----------



## free3dom

Barak said:


> Thanks man. Trying to go through the forum to find a new device. But it's all Greek to me. A lot more research is needed. All I know is I want more power and longer vaping sessions. My twisp is almost a year and a half old so I have the upgrade itch real bad...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Welcome @Barak 

If you're interested, there is a brand new device that alot of people are liking - a shipment just landed at Vape Club and they have then available for order here:

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...t-supplies-the-power/products/istick-by-eleaf

At that price it should be a great starter (or re-starter ) with decent power and good battery life.

The only reason I'm pointing it out is because they seem to sell out like crack...so get'em while they're available 

Official site is here:

http://www.eleafworld.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=144&product_id=154

And here is a thread with some video reviiews:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/istick-by-eleafus.5449/


----------



## free3dom

Andre said:


> Let's make it easy for you - the iStick is now available at www.vapeclub.co.za. With that get a Mini Aspire Nautilus and extra 1.8 ohm BVC coils.



You beat me to it


----------



## Barak

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Barak
> 
> If you're interested, there is a brand new device that alot of people are liking - a shipment just landed at Vape Club and they have then available for order here:
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...t-supplies-the-power/products/istick-by-eleaf
> 
> At that price it should be a great starter (or re-starter ) with decent power and good battery life.
> 
> The only reason I'm pointing it out is because they seem to sell out like crack...so get'em while they're available
> 
> Official site is here:
> 
> http://www.eleafworld.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=144&product_id=154
> 
> And here is a thread with some video reviiews:
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/istick-by-eleafus.5449/


Already did some research on it. And it looks awesome. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome to the new members.

@Barak , if you are on a tight budget then the Vision Spinner II or CLK 1280 with a mini Protank 3, or the Kangertech EMOW is excellent starter gear compared to some other entry level starter kits. If you can spend a bit more, the iStick has generated quite a stir since it's release and seems to be a winner. The mini Aspire Nautilus is loved by most and hated by some due to finicky coils, but the overall impression is A-OK. Some research is definitely advised to see what is out there and what style mod you'd prefer.

The number of mods that exploded onto the market in the last 4 to 5 months is amazing and the local vendors have really spoiled us for choice by making most of them available locally. Just be wary that your quest to move away from stinkies might just turn into a new addiction or two - this forum, the search for the perfect juice and the never-ending quest to get better performing and/or flashier vape gear 

As you might already have seen or experienced, the members here are quite diligent in dishing out advice and giving moral support. It's weird that vape-related forums seem so chilled and far removed from some other flame-fests that's dressed up as forums.

Enjoy the journey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

@Dale Edwards and @Skobbejak I come from the vuildriehoek as well. Lived in Rothdene and were in HTS Vereeniging. Glad to see some more Vaalies here!


----------



## Skobbejak

TylerD said:


> @Dale Edwards and @Skobbejak I come from the vuildriehoek as well. Lived in Rothdene and were in HTS Vereeniging. Glad to see some more Vaalies here!


Was in hts vereeniging to! And learskool dr verwoerd.


----------



## TylerD

Skobbejak said:


> Was in hts vereeniging to! And learskool dr verwoerd.


Awesome! Hoekom praat ons dan Russies met mekaar? 
Dink ek was al uit toe jy ingaan. Was 'n awesome skool gewees! Het HTS gelove!


----------



## Skobbejak

TylerD said:


> Awesome! Hoekom praat ons dan Russies met mekaar?
> Dink ek was al uit toe jy ingaan. Was 'n awesome skool gewees! Het HTS gelove!


Dit was....., yep jy was uit, jy was daar toe Morne blom hulle daar was,


----------



## Marzuq

hello and welcome to the forum @MrSh1thappens and @Barak


----------



## TylerD

Skobbejak said:


> Dit was....., yep jy was uit, jy was daar toe Morne blom hulle daar was,


Jip. Wel geniet die forum! Awesome peoples hierso!


----------



## Alex

Welcome guys


----------



## BumbleBee

Hi and welcome to @cathjenkin @Phrozin @MrSh1thappens and @Barak

Hope you folks enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak

Andre said:


> Let's make it easy for you - the iStick is now available at www.vapeclub.co.za. With that get a Mini Aspire Nautilus and extra 1.8 ohm BVC coils.



Thanks for the help @Andre. after spending the whole night reading up on everything, i have ordered the what you suggested. and some new juices to test out. Thanks again. Will give some feedback once i have received my order. I am so amped!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Barak said:


> Thanks for the help @Andre. after spending the whole night reading up on everything, i have ordered the what you suggested. and some new juices to test out. Thanks again. Will give some feedback once i have received my order. I am so amped!


Awesome, looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## b1scu17

hey hey! Just registered and so saying hi is step 1 
Pulled the trigger last last week Thursday to switch to vaping. Just couldn't postpone it any longer. Bought a Kayfun 3.1 and a Panzer Black Hawk. Also bought my girlfriend a Kangertech EMOW. Really nice little device! Although she wasn't amped to switch to vaping, she's LOVING it and can't STAND the smell or taste of a cigarette

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

b1scu17 said:


> hey hey! Just registered and so saying hi is step 1
> Pulled the trigger last last week Thursday to switch to vaping. Just couldn't postpone it any longer. Bought a Kayfun 3.1 and a Panzer Black Hawk. Also bought my girlfriend a Kangertech EMOW. Really nice little device! Although she wasn't amped to switch to vaping, she's LOVING it and can't STAND the smell or taste of a cigarette


Welcome to the forum and well done on taking your first steps into vaping, you jumped right in on mech and rebuildable right from the start, don't see that very often. Can I assume that you've done your research or have a mentor helping you? Anyhow, hope you enjoy the forum, if you get stuck just holler


----------



## b1scu17

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum and well done on taking your first steps into vaping, you jumped right in on mech and rebuildable right from the start, don't see that very often. Can I assume that you've done your research or have a mentor helping you? Anyhow, hope you enjoy the forum, if you get stuck just holler



Thanks! 
I have a friend that explained to me the different parts, the mod, atty, showed me how he makes a coil, etc. and that's about it. hehe i've always been a person to jump in on the deep end. I usually teach myself everything I know. I read A WHOLE lot! I study something to death when it piques my interest I'm a rather fast learner and love learning new things. I get the basics down quickly but the advanced stuff comes with time and practice.
First priority was safety! A whole lot of reading on battery safety, ohms, volts, amps, c ratings, etc. Got some cool iPhone apps to assist. One to calculate the resistance of a coil, bought a multi meter to test everything, etc. A whole lot of info but enjoying it very much. Great success so far!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

b1scu17 said:


> hey hey! Just registered and so saying hi is step 1
> Pulled the trigger last last week Thursday to switch to vaping. Just couldn't postpone it any longer. Bought a Kayfun 3.1 and a Panzer Black Hawk. Also bought my girlfriend a Kangertech EMOW. Really nice little device! Although she wasn't amped to switch to vaping, she's LOVING it and can't STAND the smell or taste of a cigarette



hello and welcome to the forum @b1scu17 
congrats on the decision to change to vaping. and on convincing your gf to make the change as well. the kayfun is awesome you are really going to enjoy it.
good luck going forward


----------



## Zuzu88

Welcome new vapers. Keep turning the weather from sunny to cloudy with a chance of fog!


----------



## Andre

b1scu17 said:


> hey hey! Just registered and so saying hi is step 1
> Pulled the trigger last last week Thursday to switch to vaping. Just couldn't postpone it any longer. Bought a Kayfun 3.1 and a Panzer Black Hawk. Also bought my girlfriend a Kangertech EMOW. Really nice little device! Although she wasn't amped to switch to vaping, she's LOVING it and can't STAND the smell or taste of a cigarette


Way to go! Most welcome. Happy vaping. Do shout if you have any questions, but sounds to me you have done your homework and more.


----------



## prodigyX

Hi everyone! I made the mistake of posting a juice review a few days ago before introducing myself, so here I am giving out the greets!

I've been vaping since 28 June, 2014 (4 months), and havent touched a stinkie since. I started off on a Twisp (as seems to be the custom round these parts), but very quickly became obsessive over vaping tech and learned as much as I could as quickly as I could. I am currently the proud owner of a Pro Tank 3, A Vivi Nova BDCC, and an Aspire Nautilus Mega (BVC). I use my tanks on a Vision Spinner II and a 1300mah USB eLeaf mini-iJust. I'm also currently awaiting delivery of a shiny blue eLeaf iStick mod.. I very excaaite! I expect I will be entering the world of rebuildables soon, but for now I'm happy with the awesome performance of Aspire's BVC coils.

I've tried a few brands of e-juices (eg. Liqua, Hats, Vape-O) but my two favourite brands so far are Craft Vapour and Rocket Fuel. Oh yea, and I'm a 12mg nic kinda-guy.

I'm very happy to be part of this wonderful local vaping community and look forward to many days on the forum!

Vaping kicks ash!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq

prodigyX said:


> Hi everyone! I made the mistake of posting a juice review a few days ago before introducing myself, so here I am giving out the greets!
> 
> I've been vaping since 28 June, 2014 (4 months), and havent touched a stinkie since. I started off on a Twisp (as seems to be the custom round these parts), but very quickly became obsessive over vaping tech and learned as much as I could as quickly as I could. I am currently the proud owner of a Pro Tank 3, A Vivi Nova BDCC, and an Aspire Nautilus Mega (BVC). I use my tanks on a Vision Spinner II and a 1300mah USB eLeaf mini-iJust. I'm also currently awaiting delivery of a shiny blue eLeaf iStick mod.. I very excaaite! I expect I will be entering the world of rebuildables soon, but for now I'm happy with the awesome performance of Aspire's BVC coils.
> 
> I've tried a few brands of e-juices (eg. Liqua, Hats, Vape-O) but my two favourite brands so far are Craft Vapour and Rocket Fuel. Oh yea, and I'm a 12mg nic kinda-guy.
> 
> I'm very happy to be part of this wonderful local vaping community and look forward to many days on the forum!
> 
> Vaping kicks ash!



welcome @prodigyX and well done on the 4 month no stinkies achievement. thats some good gear your are using. best of luck going forward

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @prodigyX, seems we have another vape gear addict  Congrats on the 4 months

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

prodigyX said:


> Hi everyone! I made the mistake of posting a juice review a few days ago before introducing myself, so here I am giving out the greets!
> 
> I've been vaping since 28 June, 2014 (4 months), and havent touched a stinkie since. I started off on a Twisp (as seems to be the custom round these parts), but very quickly became obsessive over vaping tech and learned as much as I could as quickly as I could. I am currently the proud owner of a Pro Tank 3, A Vivi Nova BDCC, and an Aspire Nautilus Mega (BVC). I use my tanks on a Vision Spinner II and a 1300mah USB eLeaf mini-iJust. I'm also currently awaiting delivery of a shiny blue eLeaf iStick mod.. I very excaaite! I expect I will be entering the world of rebuildables soon, but for now I'm happy with the awesome performance of Aspire's BVC coils.
> 
> I've tried a few brands of e-juices (eg. Liqua, Hats, Vape-O) but my two favourite brands so far are Craft Vapour and Rocket Fuel. Oh yea, and I'm a 12mg nic kinda-guy.
> 
> I'm very happy to be part of this wonderful local vaping community and look forward to many days on the forum!
> 
> Vaping kicks ash!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on the 4 months - a huge achievement. Yes, BVC coils have really changed the landscape around commercial clearomizers. For juice reviews have a look at our member's impressions here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nishen

Howdy Everyone, Im new to the Forum been vaping for just over 2 Months now, had like 5 cigarettes in the 1st week while vaping and by the 2nd week haven't touch it since. After abt 13 years of smoking and wanting to quit and tried a few things , Vaping is the Bomb and will not look back.
Started of on 2 Ego & CE5 's kits... Im NOW using the Istick with EMOW and the Aspire ET tanks and loving them..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome @Nishen and well done on 2 months  
Vaping is truely the bomb!!! it rocks all our worlds 
Enjoy the forum and shout if you need any help

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Nishen said:


> Howdy Everyone, Im new to the Forum been vaping for just over 2 Months now, had like 5 cigarettes in the 1st week while vaping and by the 2nd week haven't touch it since. After abt 13 years of smoking and wanting to quit and tried a few things , Vaping is the Bomb and will not look back.
> Started of on 2 Ego & CE5 's kits... Im NOW using the Istick with EMOW and the Aspire ET tanks and loving them..



welcome @Nishen and well done on your achievement. enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Nishen, congrats on two months of vaping!

Just got an iStick myself today...cute little bugger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Nishen said:


> Howdy Everyone, Im new to the Forum been vaping for just over 2 Months now, had like 5 cigarettes in the 1st week while vaping and by the 2nd week haven't touch it since. After abt 13 years of smoking and wanting to quit and tried a few things , Vaping is the Bomb and will not look back.
> Started of on 2 Ego & CE5 's kits... Im NOW using the Istick with EMOW and the Aspire ET tanks and loving them..


Most welcome. Congrats on the 2 months - a huge accomplishment. And you are right on the new edge with your vaping gear. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nishen

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Nishen, congrats on two months of vaping!
> 
> Just got an iStick myself today...cute little bugger



Yep battery lasting me abt 2 days so far, Vape abt 6ml a day...  really cool small and powerful device after having a Vision spinner 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @prodigyX and @Nishen 

Enjoy the forum guys


----------



## Raslin

Nishen said:


> View attachment 14300
> 
> 
> Yep battery lasting me abt 2 days so far, Vape abt 6ml a day...  really cool small and powerful device after having a Vision spinner 2


That's a nice looking Avp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rido

Hey guys/girls.. Im new to the forum, been vaping again for about a month now. I used to vape before and had the MID One. Problem it was getting to big for my liking so kindy went off it and back on to cigarettes. I decided to get back into it again picked up a Kangertech Emow and remembered how much better vaping is compared to cigarettes. Anyway was looking around and stumbled on Reos so ordered me one through Vapour Mountain and well now just waiting for it. hopefully this will be a good road to a cigarette free life.


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Rido, hope your second attempt at vaping does the trick, you can't go wrong with the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Rido, if at first you don't succeed...get better vape gear 

Good luck with your second try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome. @Rido 
Big up for starting vaping again. The reo is a awesome choice. U will not be disappointed. Good luck bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sackie

Hi guys, I'm Werner, I've been vaping for 2 months or so. Just recently stopped smoking and so far it is going well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

sackie said:


> Hi guys, I'm Werner, I've been vaping for 2 months or so. Just recently stopped smoking and so far it is going well.


Most welcome. Congrats on giving up the stinkies. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Rido

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Rido, if at first you don't succeed...get better vape gear
> 
> Good luck with your second try!



Thanks, after seeing how people rave about the Reo I thought i would get one possibly the last device i get. Maybe a Reo Grand later on....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

sackie said:


> Hi guys, I'm Werner, I've been vaping for 2 months or so. Just recently stopped smoking and so far it is going well.


Welcome to the world of vape @sackie .good luck with staying off stinkies. If u need to know anything just ask we are all here to help


----------



## sackie

Marzuq said:


> Welcome to the world of vape @sackie .good luck with staying off stinkies. If u need to know anything just ask we are all here to help





Marzuq said:


> Welcome to the world of vape @sackie .good luck with staying off stinkies. If u need to know anything just ask we are all here to help


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @b1scu17 , @prodigyX , @Nishen, @sackie and @Rido. It looks like some of you are experienced vapers and sorted already.
I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## ESH

sackie said:


> Hi guys, I'm Werner, I've been vaping for 2 months or so. Just recently stopped smoking and so far it is going well.


Howdy and welcome, I'm in the same boat as you, keep it up and good luck


----------



## ESH

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Rido, if at first you don't succeed...get better vape gear
> 
> Good luck with your second try!


Echo that


----------



## free3dom

Rido said:


> Thanks, after seeing how people rave about the Reo I thought i would get one possibly the last device i get. Maybe a Reo Grand later on....



Haha, every device I've gotten has been the last one....until the next one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sez punk

Hi, Im Sarah. Stopped smoking about a month ago. Started on a Twisp, moved to the mini pro tank 3. Had some leaking issues... got the aspire et-s and that was awesome!!! Today i got a ipv2 mod with a kayfun3.1 absolutely love it. The flav is amazing and i love having a mod. Cant imagine smoking again

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hash Punk

sez punk said:


> Hi, Im Sarah. Stopped smoking about a month ago. Started on a Twisp, moved to the mini pro tank 3. Had some leaking issues... got the aspire et-s and that was awesome!!! Today i got a ipv2 mod with a kayfun3.1 absolutely love it. The flav is amazing and i love having a mod. Cant imagine smoking again


I really hope you realize that i will be highjacking your mod when you fall asleep at night

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

sez punk said:


> Hi, Im Sarah. Stopped smoking about a month ago. Started on a Twisp, moved to the mini pro tank 3. Had some leaking issues... got the aspire et-s and that was awesome!!! Today i got a ipv2 mod with a kayfun3.1 absolutely love it. The flav is amazing and i love having a mod. Cant imagine smoking again


Wow, you are a fast mover, awesome. Most welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.


----------



## RVictor

Hi guys. Seeing as I am new to the forum, I might as well take some time to introduce myself. My name is Riaan and I live in Paarl, Western Cape. I have been vaping for just over a year and I am not seeing myself turning back to the old stinkies ever. I started with the regular ego before moving to an Itaste SVD with a Protank 2. My current setup is a 69 Mod with an Efest 3100mah battery and a Trident RDA

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Marzuq

hi there @RVictor 
congrats on the 1 year + off stinkies. what an accomplishment.
welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

RVictor said:


> Hi guys. Seeing as I am new to the forum, I might as well take some time to introduce myself. My name is Riaan and I live in Paarl, Western Cape. I have been vaping for just over a year and I am not seeing myself turning back to the old stinkies ever. I started with the regular ego before moving to an Itaste SVD with a Protank 2. My current setup is a 69 Mod with an Efest 3100mah battery and a Trident RDA



Welcome to the forum @RVictor! 

Nice setup you have there, and congrats on the vaping for over a year!! That is a grate achievement, enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

sackie said:


> Hi guys, I'm Werner, I've been vaping for 2 months or so. Just recently stopped smoking and so far it is going well.


Welcome @sackie, well done on the 2 months so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

sez punk said:


> Hi, Im Sarah. Stopped smoking about a month ago. Started on a Twisp, moved to the mini pro tank 3. Had some leaking issues... got the aspire et-s and that was awesome!!! Today i got a ipv2 mod with a kayfun3.1 absolutely love it. The flav is amazing and i love having a mod. Cant imagine smoking again


Hi @sez punk and welcome to the forum. You've got yourself a great setup there, it's sure to keep you off the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

RVictor said:


> Hi guys. Seeing as I am new to the forum, I might as well take some time to introduce myself. My name is Riaan and I live in Paarl, Western Cape. I have been vaping for just over a year and I am not seeing myself turning back to the old stinkies ever. I started with the regular ego before moving to an Itaste SVD with a Protank 2. My current setup is a 69 Mod with an Efest 3100mah battery and a Trident RDA


Welcome @RVictor 

Nice to have another experienced vaper on board, enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

sez punk said:


> Hi, Im Sarah. Stopped smoking about a month ago. Started on a Twisp, moved to the mini pro tank 3. Had some leaking issues... got the aspire et-s and that was awesome!!! Today i got a ipv2 mod with a kayfun3.1 absolutely love it. The flav is amazing and i love having a mod. Cant imagine smoking again



Welcome @sez punk. Congrats on the new mod!! Enjoy the forume


----------



## Andre

RVictor said:


> Hi guys. Seeing as I am new to the forum, I might as well take some time to introduce myself. My name is Riaan and I live in Paarl, Western Cape. I have been vaping for just over a year and I am not seeing myself turning back to the old stinkies ever. I started with the regular ego before moving to an Itaste SVD with a Protank 2. My current setup is a 69 Mod with an Efest 3100mah battery and a Trident RDA


Most welcome. Congrats on the 1 year+ - an incredible achievement. Just a head up on those Efests - the continuous discharge rate is 10A as officially acknowledged by Efest. So, be careful if you go deep sub-ohm. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RVictor

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Congrats on the 1 year+ - an incredible achievement. Just a head up on those Efests - the continuous discharge rate is 10A as officially acknowledged by Efest. So, be careful if you go deep sub-ohm. Happy vaping.



Thank you. Yes I have read about the ratings given by Efest only after I have purchased it. Haven't had any battery heating problems when I do go sub-ohm, but that may still be in the safe zone. Planning on getting a VCT5 soon


----------



## Andre

RVictor said:


> Thank you. Yes I have read about the ratings given by Efest only after I have purchased it. Haven't had any battery heating problems when I do go sub-ohm, but that may still be in the safe zone. Planning on getting a VCT5 soon


The VTC 5s are very scarce. The Efest 2500s are more readily available and are good at 20A continuous discharge rate. Think I saw some VTC 4s around as well.


----------



## Mo P

Hi guys. Totally new to the forum. I have 2 brothers on here @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @gman211991. Been vaping for roughly 2 and a half years now. Mt current gear is an ipv2 with MAn and an igo-l dripper. Looking into getting a few more drippers within the next few weeks. Hopefully i'll have a good few by the time its Cape Towns Vape Meet. Have a good evening further

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

Mo P said:


> Hi guys. Totally new to the forum. I have 2 brothers on here @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @gman211991. Been vaping for roughly 2 and a half years now. Mt current gear is an ipv2 with MAn and an igo-l dripper. Looking into getting a few more drippers within the next few weeks. Hopefully i'll have a good few by the time its Cape Towns Vape Meet. Have a good evening further


Welcome to the forum@Mo Please
You have been vaping quite a while now.share some of your. Experiences with us.we always happy to get more feedback


----------



## Mo P

I basically started off with my first real vape kit (other than ciggalikes) from vape Africa. I had an ego cone dripping style atomizer, then all the "ce" atomizer ranges. I'm always and will probably always be on the hunt for the perfect juice Lol. Other than basic starter kits,, I've had the entire innokin range. Always played around with vape gear. Vaping became a lifestyle and hobby for me so I'm happy to be part of this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Mo P said:


> Hi guys. Totally new to the forum. I have 2 brothers on here @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @gman211991. Been vaping for roughly 2 and a half years now. Mt current gear is an ipv2 with MAn and an igo-l dripper. Looking into getting a few more drippers within the next few weeks. Hopefully i'll have a good few by the time its Cape Towns Vape Meet. Have a good evening further


Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it as much as we do


----------



## BumbleBee

Marzuq said:


> Welcome to the forum@Mo Please
> You have been gaping quite a while now.share some of your. Experiences with us.we always happy to get more feedback


Lol, I see your spell checker. is. working. well

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

BumbleBee said:


> Lol, I see your spell checker. is. working. well


damn it
swiftkey keyboard giving issues so changed to standard one and it clearly doesn't have my saved words lol


----------



## Andre

Mo P said:


> Hi guys. Totally new to the forum. I have 2 brothers on here @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @gman211991. Been vaping for roughly 2 and a half years now. Mt current gear is an ipv2 with MAn and an igo-l dripper. Looking into getting a few more drippers within the next few weeks. Hopefully i'll have a good few by the time its Cape Towns Vape Meet. Have a good evening further


Most welcome. So, which one of the brothers started vaping first? Awesome to hear of people without stinkies and vaping for so long. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome to your next addiction @Mo P  I trust you'll enjoy your stay.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Andre said:


> Most welcome. So, which one of the brothers started vaping first? Awesome to hear of people without stinkies and vaping for so long. Happy vaping.



The three of us started vaping the same time. Mo and gman bought theirs on the same day, and I went to Adrian the very next day. I remember how the vaping bug caught us. We bought atleast R500's juice a week for the first 2months or so. Shortly after that I started working for digital berry and the vaping experience grew. I then went to work for bsquare, and it grew even more. Got a whole lotta samples from companies all over. The biggest step in our juice growth was when I started with zodiac. That's when we became true vapers lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

A warm ecigssa welcome to all of the new members : @Mo P @RVictor 

I trust you will all enjoy your stay here. 

Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## montezuma

Hi Everyone

I originally tried ecigs back in early 2008 while staying in Johannesburg. Been on them, off and on over the years. Problem I had with the old systems, they were messy and battery life was not very good. Cut a long story short, 25 January this year I started on the ecig again. Since that day I have never touched a normal cigarette again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq

montezuma said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I originally tried ecigs back in early 2008 while staying in Johannesburg. Been on them, off and on over the years. Problem I had with the old systems, they were messy and battery life was not very good. Cut a long story short, 25 January this year I started on the ecig again. Since that day I have never touched a normal cigarette again.



welcome @montezuma . thats quite an accomplishment,. well done and hat off to you.
im sure you will find so much more available here to increase your vaping pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @montezuma. Congrats on kicking the stienkies 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

montezuma said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I originally tried ecigs back in early 2008 while staying in Johannesburg. Been on them, off and on over the years. Problem I had with the old systems, they were messy and battery life was not very good. Cut a long story short, 25 January this year I started on the ecig again. Since that day I have never touched a normal cigarette again.


Most welcome to the forum. Yeah, those early stuff were a real pita. Congrats on being stinky free for so long - a great achievement. Quite a few Free Staters around here. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

montezuma said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I originally tried ecigs back in early 2008 while staying in Johannesburg. Been on them, off and on over the years. Problem I had with the old systems, they were messy and battery life was not very good. Cut a long story short, 25 January this year I started on the ecig again. Since that day I have never touched a normal cigarette again.


Welcome to the forum @montezuma, the technology has leaped forward at an astonishing pace, just these last few months have seen some massive advancements in hardware, not to mention the staggering variety of juices we have at our disposal. Glad to hear its working out for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Hi Guys,
Im From Cape Town, Been vaping for about a year now, after i was smoking 40 ciggs a day, I went cold turkey and we straight onto a twisp (i know!! ) Upgraded to a MOB tank system and now straight into sub ohm action. Bought my first mod and RDA at VapeMOB ( 4Nine clone and Plume veil Clone ) and have been puffing away since. absolutely addicted to this new hobby of mine and love building rad coils for me and my mates. Looking to get more into the scene and hopefully play a part in it soon, still seem to be exploring more and more into the scene here in Cape Town, I really thought there was no vaping in this city. But Learning more and more everyday and finding more and more vapers around that share this awesome passion. Very happy to have found a good forum to share and absorb info.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

whatalotigot said:


> Hi Guys,
> Im From Cape Town, Been vaping for about a year now, after i was smoking 40 ciggs a day, I went cold turkey and we straight onto a twisp (i know!! ) Upgraded to a MOB tank system and now straight into sub ohm action. Bought my first mod and RDA at VapeMOB ( 4Nine clone and Plume veil Clone ) and have been puffing away since. absolutely addicted to this new hobby of mine and love building rad coils for me and my mates. Looking to get more into the scene and hopefully play a part in it soon, still seem to be exploring more and more into the scene here in Cape Town, I really thought there was no vaping in this city. But Learning more and more everyday and finding more and more vapers around that share this awesome passion. Very happy to have found a good forum to share and absorb info.


Most welcome. Congrats on the 1 year stinkie free - an awesome achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## Marzuq

whatalotigot said:


> Hi Guys,
> Im From Cape Town, Been vaping for about a year now, after i was smoking 40 ciggs a day, I went cold turkey and we straight onto a twisp (i know!! ) Upgraded to a MOB tank system and now straight into sub ohm action. Bought my first mod and RDA at VapeMOB ( 4Nine clone and Plume veil Clone ) and have been puffing away since. absolutely addicted to this new hobby of mine and love building rad coils for me and my mates. Looking to get more into the scene and hopefully play a part in it soon, still seem to be exploring more and more into the scene here in Cape Town, I really thought there was no vaping in this city. But Learning more and more everyday and finding more and more vapers around that share this awesome passion. Very happy to have found a good forum to share and absorb info.


Welcome to the forum
You have certainly come to the right place.cape town vape community is vibrant.you are in for a treat here


----------



## The Golf

Morning all, welcome to the forum, we sure hope to see all the "newbies" at our CPT Meet on the 6 December.


----------



## BumbleBee

whatalotigot said:


> Hi Guys,
> Im From Cape Town, Been vaping for about a year now, after i was smoking 40 ciggs a day, I went cold turkey and we straight onto a twisp (i know!! ) Upgraded to a MOB tank system and now straight into sub ohm action. Bought my first mod and RDA at VapeMOB ( 4Nine clone and Plume veil Clone ) and have been puffing away since. absolutely addicted to this new hobby of mine and love building rad coils for me and my mates. Looking to get more into the scene and hopefully play a part in it soon, still seem to be exploring more and more into the scene here in Cape Town, I really thought there was no vaping in this city. But Learning more and more everyday and finding more and more vapers around that share this awesome passion. Very happy to have found a good forum to share and absorb info.


Welcome to the forum @whatalotigot 

I was also totally surprised to see this level of enthusiasm that vaping has created, I also thought I was totally alone. I knew about a few people selling this stuff on BoB but didn't realise what else was out there until I found the forum.


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum all new members and congrats on getting of the stinkies enjoy the forum and its lovely people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WacWiz

Hi guys!
Pretty awesome forum!
I'm from Joburg, Im still pretty new to the whole vaping scene. Started off with a twisp which was cool in the beginning but i am currently using a Evod twist vv with an aspire maxi tank... now I wanna explore wat the vape work has to offer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @WacWiz ...if exploring is your goal, you've come to the right place..this here forum be filled with treasures to find

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

WacWiz said:


> Hi guys!
> Pretty awesome forum!
> I'm from Joburg, Im still pretty new to the whole vaping scene. Started off with a twisp which was cool in the beginning but i am currently using a Evod twist vv with an aspire maxi tank... now I wanna explore wat the vape work has to offer.


Most welcome late nighter or is it early birder. Congrats on the switch. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome to all the new members. This is a fine community with some great people if you need any assistance or have questions.

@WacWiz, if it's info you seek, this place should keep you occupied for quite a while. Since you are in Jo'burg, have a look at the next JHB Vape Meet on 29 Nov. if you are interested in meeting a horde of like-minded people and also some of the vendors that ensure we stay off the stinkies & keep our addiction to this 'hobby' moving at a fast pace.

The Capetonians have one too on the 6th Dec, info and RSVP is all here for the interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

hello and welcome @WacWiz 
please give us a shout if you need with anything. im sure you will enjoy the forum. awesome community here\
good luck going forward


----------



## Raslin

Welcome @WacWiz, as I and many others here have found this rabbit hole is very deep and wide. Many happy hours exploring.


----------



## KieranD

Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## Eagle

Hi guys. Been browsing through the forum for a few months now, so decided it was time to register. Been vaping for about 4 months, so still new to the game and enjoying it. My kit is a Vision spinner II with a Nautilus Mini, but hoping to upgrade to a better VV/VW mod soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Eagle said:


> Hi guys. Been browsing through the forum for a few months now, so decided it was time to register. Been vaping for about 6 months, so still new to the game and enjoying it. My kit is a Vision spinner II with a Nautilus Mini, but hoping to upgrade to a better VV/VW mod soon.


Most welcome. Congrats on the 6 months - a huge accomplishment. Spinner2 with mAN (mini aspire nautilus) is a super combination, not much to beat that. Happy vaping.


----------



## WacWiz

Thanx guys for the warm welcome and I will definitely give u guys a shout if I need any help. @Kuhlkatz thanx for the info, I will have a look into it.


----------



## BumbleBee

WacWiz said:


> Hi guys!
> Pretty awesome forum!
> I'm from Joburg, Im still pretty new to the whole vaping scene. Started off with a twisp which was cool in the beginning but i am currently using a Evod twist vv with an aspire maxi tank... now I wanna explore wat the vape work has to offer.


Welcome @WacWiz


----------



## BumbleBee

Eagle said:


> Hi guys. Been browsing through the forum for a few months now, so decided it was time to register. Been vaping for about 6 months, so still new to the game and enjoying it. My kit is a Vision spinner II with a Nautilus Mini, but hoping to upgrade to a better VV/VW mod soon.


Welcome @Eagle 

Well done on the 6 months so far, as @Andre said, you've got some great gear there but we all understand the need for bigger and better 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Riaz

welcome guys @Eagle @WacWiz @whatalotigot 

if you have any questions please feel free to ask


----------



## callmecrazy

Howdy folks hope to learn alot about vaping here.


----------



## Riaz

callmecrazy said:


> Howdy folks hope to learn alot about vaping here.


hi @callmecrazy and welcome to the forum

tell us a bit about your vaping journey


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @callmecrazy 

You're crazy!

There, I did it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to the forum @callmecrazy 
you have definitely come to the right place. if you want to know anything dont hesitate to ask. we look forward to hearing all about your vaping experiences


----------



## KB_314

Hey guys - joined a couple of days ago and happy to be part of this. Anyway, I'm a relative newbie - on and off for just under 2 years but recently committed for the long hall and really enjoying vaping again. Have had an EVOD, Twisp, itazte vv (first version).. now using a Spinner 2 with a Nautilus Mini. Nice cheapish setup with decent vape that I'd recommend to beginners. Soon I will upgrade the spinner to a better mod (and maybe venture away from using a tank all the time) but for now this is doing the trick. hope to get more involved in the forum as i progress through the vaping adventure!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vengeance

Hi all, I came across the forum a couple of days ago while researching for a new vaporizer, as my current one has been frustrating me to no end. So happy I found this forum, have found it very informative and helpful. Been vaping for a year and a half now and loving it, could never go back to ciggies. Thanks to you guys, I have ordered a mAN and iStick which I hope is going to give me a much better vaping experience

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jay Green

Hey Peeps,
Just joined the crew. I have been on the Twisps now for about 3 months. Fallen off the wagon a few times, but hey what happens in Vegas stays there. 

After 25 years of smoking stinkies I didn't think it was possible for me to stop and well it seems that this is working. What a relief! Anyway. I am interested to see how this technology progresses...

On Friday got an upgrade to an iTaste CLK with a Nautilus and there is a massive difference. It's become really apparent I need to understand more about the juices, so this is why I have joined.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys - joined a couple of days ago and happy to be part of this. Anyway, I'm a relative newbie - on and off for just under 2 years but recently committed for the long hall and really enjoying vaping again. Have had an EVOD, Twisp, itazte vv (first version).. now using a Spinner 2 with a Nautilus Mini. Nice cheapish setup with decent vape that I'd recommend to beginners. Soon I will upgrade the spinner to a better mod (and maybe venture away from using a tank all the time) but for now this is doing the trick. hope to get more involved in the forum as i progress through the vaping adventure!


Most welcome to the forum. Spinner 2 with mAN is a great combo. See you around. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

vengeance said:


> Hi all, I came across the forum a couple of days ago while researching for a new vaporizer, as my current one has been frustrating me to no end. So happy I found this forum, have found it very informative and helpful. Been vaping for a year and a half now and loving it, could never go back to ciggies. Thanks to you guys, I have ordered a mAN and iStick which I hope is going to give me a much better vaping experience


Most welcome. You are going to love the iStick with the mAN, a winning combination. Maybe get a dud coil now and then, but no commercial clearomizer currently on the market can beat the mAN with BVC coil. Congrats on the 1.5 years - a massive achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jay Green said:


> Hey Peeps,
> Just joined the crew. I have been on the Twisps now for about 3 months. Fallen off the wagon a few times, but hey what happens in Vegas stays there.
> 
> After 25 years of smoking stinkies I didn't think it was possible for me to stop and well it seems that this is working. What a relief! Anyway. I am interested to see how this technology progresses...
> 
> On Friday got an upgrade to an iTaste CLK with a Nautilus and there is a massive difference. It's become really apparent I need to understand more about the juices, so this is why I have joined.


Most welcome. Yip, once you have the right gear it is all about the joose. Check out our review section in this regard. And shout if you have questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## GerharddP

Hi and welcome new guys..word of advice, dont be too tempted for more power #hypocrite..but seriously i know people that are perfectly happy with a fasttec evod kit. Think @Andre once said whatever works for you is the best setup. Not to mention vaping @100w is like sucking the open end of a volcano. Vape happy and safe and focus more on not smoking. Peace


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Hi guys

My name is justin, been vaping for 3 weeks now and loving it!
Good to meet you all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands

welcome to our new members enjoy the forum.


----------



## K_klops

Justin Pattrick said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My name is justin, been vaping for 3 weeks now and loving it!
> Good to meet you all.


Welcome to the forum @Justin Pattrick. 
Everything you need to know is right here on the forum, with great product knowledge , information on all things vaping and great support from all the members here.
Congrats on the 3 week journey brother


----------



## BumbleBee

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys - joined a couple of days ago and happy to be part of this. Anyway, I'm a relative newbie - on and off for just under 2 years but recently committed for the long hall and really enjoying vaping again. Have had an EVOD, Twisp, itazte vv (first version).. now using a Spinner 2 with a Nautilus Mini. Nice cheapish setup with decent vape that I'd recommend to beginners. Soon I will upgrade the spinner to a better mod (and maybe venture away from using a tank all the time) but for now this is doing the trick. hope to get more involved in the forum as i progress through the vaping adventure!


Welcome @KB_314 

The spinner2 with the mini nautilus is a great setup. Enjoy the forum, and don't be shy, shout if you have questions.


----------



## BumbleBee

vengeance said:


> Hi all, I came across the forum a couple of days ago while researching for a new vaporizer, as my current one has been frustrating me to no end. So happy I found this forum, have found it very informative and helpful. Been vaping for a year and a half now and loving it, could never go back to ciggies. Thanks to you guys, I have ordered a mAN and iStick which I hope is going to give me a much better vaping experience


Welcome to the forum @vengeance 

That iStick is an awesome little device, perfect for the mini nautilus, I'm pretty sure you're going to love it.


----------



## BumbleBee

Jay Green said:


> Hey Peeps,
> Just joined the crew. I have been on the Twisps now for about 3 months. Fallen off the wagon a few times, but hey what happens in Vegas stays there.
> 
> After 25 years of smoking stinkies I didn't think it was possible for me to stop and well it seems that this is working. What a relief! Anyway. I am interested to see how this technology progresses...
> 
> On Friday got an upgrade to an iTaste CLK with a Nautilus and there is a massive difference. It's become really apparent I need to understand more about the juices, so this is why I have joined.


 Welcome to the forum @Jay Green 

Don't be too worried about falling off the wagon, most people do in the beginning, especially those who are heavy smokers or have been smoking for a long time, it's part of the transition. You've got some great new gear there so that should definitely help, now you just need to find the right juice, that's the fun part


----------



## BumbleBee

Justin Pattrick said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My name is justin, been vaping for 3 weeks now and loving it!
> Good to meet you all.


Welcome @Justin Pattrick 

You've only been vaping for three weeks and you've already build yourself a stunning mod, well done 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Justin Pattrick

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @Justin Pattrick
> 
> You've only been vaping for three weeks and you've already build yourself a stunning mod, well done
> 
> Enjoy the forum



Ha ha ha yea I'm a bit obsessed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill

Jay Green said:


> Hey Peeps,
> Just joined the crew. I have been on the Twisps now for about 3 months. Fallen off the wagon a few times, but hey what happens in Vegas stays there.
> 
> After 25 years of smoking stinkies I didn't think it was possible for me to stop and well it seems that this is working. What a relief! Anyway. I am interested to see how this technology progresses...
> 
> On Friday got an upgrade to an iTaste CLK with a Nautilus and there is a massive difference. It's become really apparent I need to understand more about the juices, so this is why I have joined.



Hey Jay, Good to see you on here. Happy gaping bud


----------



## Marzuq

hello and welcome to the forum @Justin Pattrick @KB_314 @vengeance @Jay Green 
i trust you will find tons of information here and also enjoy the really friendly community that lives here.
if you need to know anything do not hesitate to ask and please do share your experiences with us.


----------



## Riddle

welcome to the forum @Justin Pattrick
@KB_314 
@vengeance
@Jay Green

Enjoy


----------



## NaZa05

Hi Guys and Gals.

I am a noob to the forum. I started with Twisp on 1 Jan and have not fallen off the wagon. I have been reading around here for info on my next upgrade. This place is so addictive and convincing lol. I have already decided i need a iStick and mAn.

Thanks for this awesome forum

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

NaZa05 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals.
> 
> I am a noob to the forum. I started with Twisp on 1 Jan and have not fallen off the wagon. I have been reading around here for info on my next upgrade. This place is so addictive and convincing lol. I have already decided i need a iStick and mAn.
> 
> Thanks for this awesome forum


Welcome to the forum 

Well done on kicking "butt" for so long, your next upgrade is a great one, enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

NaZa05 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals.
> 
> I am a noob to the forum. I started with Twisp on 1 Jan and have not fallen off the wagon. I have been reading around here for info on my next upgrade. This place is so addictive and convincing lol. I have already decided i need a iStick and mAn.
> 
> Thanks for this awesome forum


Welcome, and that is a great combination for an upgrade from the twisp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

NaZa05 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals.
> 
> I am a noob to the forum. I started with Twisp on 1 Jan and have not fallen off the wagon. I have been reading around here for info on my next upgrade. This place is so addictive and convincing lol. I have already decided i need a iStick and mAn.
> 
> Thanks for this awesome forum



Most welcome to the forum, old friend  

So glad to hear about your switch to vaping!

The istick and mAn is great choice. 

I hope you'll join us at the upcoming JHB vape meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

Yiannaki said:


> Most welcome to the forum, old friend
> 
> So glad to hear about your switch to vaping!
> 
> The istick and mAn is great choice.
> 
> I hope you'll join us at the upcoming JHB vape meet


 
Last time i saw you bro we were lighting up together lol. Glad i made the switch too. Will definitely try and make the vape meet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @NaZa05 
trust you will enjoy this community very much.
have a good stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mode101

Hi Everyone,

Started vaping 3 months ago but fell "off the wagon" and went back to smoking for a month. So decided to kit up a bit better this time around. I've just bought a T Max S 80 (its a 5000MAH mod but still runs on a standard double coil) and protank 3 - big step up from the Evod 2. Hoping something with variable voltage/wattage and a longer battery life will help this time round.

I'm vaping on 12mg - 50/50 vc/pg and I'm hoping through the forum to pick up some tips on making the move to an RDA (pros and cons) and learning more about e liquids etc. 

I'm vaping mainly because i've been a 30 a day smoker for 20 years and need to quit the filfth. 

Thanks for this forum and I look forward to browsing the topics and learning something new

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PutRid

Hey guys.
My name is Justin aka PutRid, yes its a weird name but iv used it for most of the forums im on ( Carbonite and bmwfanatics) its also been my gaming aka for years.
Anyway.
Iv Been vaping for about a month now and havnt touched a cig since. Decided it needed to happen. 
Im very quickly getting addicted to the vape life style (cud) where as my wallet is now forever empty because of impulse. 
Im still currently trying to find my perfect spot where im happy and dont wanna switch back to cigs. Im extremely fussy when it comes to eliquid and the perfect vape. I first bought the protank 3 and mob battery but within 2 days i sold it and got the nautilus mini and vision spinner 2. Nautilus mini is toilet for me to be honest i bought it cause i heard it was best on the market but i was highly disappointed. Anyway iv now got the aerotank mega and xfire battery (meh) and im liking it alot more than the nautilus mini. But once again my cud arises and i want to get a mod that fits the aero mega. I will probably keep the nautilus mini as backup or sell it and the spinner to fund a mod  so if your keen to swop or whatever drop me a pm and we can chat. 
Anyway great community and im sure ill enjoy the stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to the forum @Mode101 and @PutRid .... I'm sure you will find this community as amazing as we all do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeD's

Hey there,

D's here ..

Started vaping three weeks ago. Got me iJust. The thing is heavy but it pushes volumes of quality vapor.
I found the forum while looking for quality stuff. I am into VG, nic free juices. Seems the PG stuff does not quite agree with me (I wonder if anyone else has the same problem).

People tell me one is not supposed to vape is if it is a hubbly. True ?


----------



## hands

VapeD's said:


> I found the forum while looking for quality stuff.


love this quote
welcome to the forum VapeD's


----------



## Andre

VapeD's said:


> Hey there,
> 
> D's here ..
> 
> Started vaping three weeks ago. Got me iJust. The thing is heavy but it pushes volumes of quality vapor.
> I found the forum while looking for quality stuff. I am into VG, nic free juices. Seems the PG stuff does not quite agree with me (I wonder if anyone else has the same problem).
> 
> *People tell me one is not supposed to vape is if it is a hubbly. True ?*


Most welcome. Have never heard of an "iJust"? Can you post us a picture?
Am not understanding your question in bold above. Please clarify.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

hello and welcome @Mode101 and @PutRid @VapeD's 
enjoy the forum and feel free to jump in and participate at any time

@PutRid please chech out our cape town vape meet date here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...4-nuri-sushi-factory-rsvp-in-first-post.6163/
its going to be awesome so dont miss out


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys - joined a couple of days ago and happy to be part of this. Anyway, I'm a relative newbie - on and off for just under 2 years but recently committed for the long hall and really enjoying vaping again. Have had an EVOD, Twisp, itazte vv (first version).. now using a Spinner 2 with a Nautilus Mini. Nice cheapish setup with decent vape that I'd recommend to beginners. Soon I will upgrade the spinner to a better mod (and maybe venture away from using a tank all the time) but for now this is doing the trick. hope to get more involved in the forum as i progress through the vaping adventure!



Welcome to the forum @KB_314 
Great that you joined and are now part of a fantastic community.
When you get a chance please upload a cool avatar pic - will make it easier for everyone to recognise you 
Enjoy and vape on


----------



## PutRid

Marzuq said:


> hello and welcome @Mode101 and @PutRid @VapeD's
> enjoy the forum and feel free to jump in and participate at any time
> 
> @PutRid please chech out our cape town vape meet date here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...4-nuri-sushi-factory-rsvp-in-first-post.6163/
> its going to be awesome so dont miss out


Thanks man. Sounds awesome, might make a turn there , just a pity about that venue.


----------



## Silver

vengeance said:


> Hi all, I came across the forum a couple of days ago while researching for a new vaporizer, as my current one has been frustrating me to no end. So happy I found this forum, have found it very informative and helpful. Been vaping for a year and a half now and loving it, could never go back to ciggies. Thanks to you guys, I have ordered a mAN and iStick which I hope is going to give me a much better vaping experience



Welcome @vengeance 
Enjoy the forum - it is without a doubt the most informative vaping venue in SA 
When you get a chance - please upload a cool avatar pic - makes it easier for everyone to recognise you
And tell us about the mAN and iStick when you get it.
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

PutRid said:


> Thanks man. Sounds awesome, might make a turn there , just a pity about that venue.



there will be a raffle taking place so if you are going to attend be sure to RSVP as that will be your entry ticket into the draw.
the venue is actually awesome. its centrally located in the CBD and whats more is that the establishment will be running there business as per normal. that means with all their customers coming in and out we as a vaping community will have an awesome opportunity to create the correct type of awareness. every single person that walks in there will without a doubt ask someone what is going on here and that will be our opportunity to jump in and enlighten them. i have spoken to the the manager and he let me know what their turnover on a saturday is. this being the case im sure we going to get more exposure in those few hours than we have all year


----------



## VapeD's

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Have never heard of an "iJust"? Can you post us a picture?
> Am not understanding your question in bold above. Please clarify.
> Happy vaping.



Hi,

Here the photo...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid

Marzuq said:


> there will be a raffle taking place so if you are going to attend be sure to RSVP as that will be your entry ticket into the draw.
> the venue is actually awesome. its centrally located in the CBD and whats more is that the establishment will be running there business as per normal. that means with all their customers coming in and out we as a vaping community will have an awesome opportunity to create the correct type of awareness. every single person that walks in there will without a doubt ask someone what is going on here and that will be our opportunity to jump in and enlighten them. i have spoken to the the manager and he let me know what their turnover on a saturday is. this being the case im sure we going to get more exposure in those few hours than we have all year


Im keen on going, must just check the schedule that wknd then i can rsvp.
What i meant by pity about the venue is, Town/CBD, parking is a nightmare especially so central in town. Is there parking available? Not too familiar with town as i try avoid it every chance lol.


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to all our new members, great to have you here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

VapeD's said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here the photo...
> 
> View attachment 15190


Thank you, that looks very cool - I like it, especially the side button. Is it a VV/VW regulated mod or a mechanical device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

PutRid said:


> Im keen on going, must just check the schedule that wknd then i can rsvp.
> What i meant by pity about the venue is, Town/CBD, parking is a nightmare especially so central in town. Is there parking available? Not too familiar with town as i try avoid it every chance lol.



being in the afternoon all cbd activity will be at a minimum. there will be parking available on all surrounding roads and there is underground parking in the same road about 1 minute walk away from the venue. hope you can make it, will be an awesome experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Morning , just thought I'd introduce myself , my name is Daniel and I'm an alcoho.... oh wait wrong forum  

Into a few things , mostly knives (starting on customs now) , gadgets and gidgets , gaming and now it seems vaping ...
Have not bought any kit as of yet still researching and taking in as much knowledge as I can , but it seems the general consensus is don't buy cheap.
Will probably go visit my local Agent and see what tickles my fancy ... anyway seems like a nice forum with lots of knowledgeable people and I love the positive vibe! 

Vrede

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to all the new members!! You came to the wrong place, the most addictive forum on the web. Now you will never be able to get rid of us... Bwahahsha  Enjoy 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Silver

Jay Green said:


> Hey Peeps,
> Just joined the crew. I have been on the Twisps now for about 3 months. Fallen off the wagon a few times, but hey what happens in Vegas stays there.
> 
> After 25 years of smoking stinkies I didn't think it was possible for me to stop and well it seems that this is working. What a relief! Anyway. I am interested to see how this technology progresses...
> 
> On Friday got an upgrade to an iTaste CLK with a Nautilus and there is a massive difference. It's become really apparent I need to understand more about the juices, so this is why I have joined.



Welcome to the forum @Jay Green 
I know exactly what you mean about finding it easy to switch to vaping. Well done!
You are definitely right about understanding more on the juice front.
There tends to be a lot more discussion about the equipment - but finding a superb juice can make a massive difference

I suggest you start out by going through the E-liquid reviews section
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/

The reviews are sorted into threads by brand. Most of those brands are available locally from the retailers on this forum.
Give us a shout if you have any questions.

All the best for your vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Justin Pattrick said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My name is justin, been vaping for 3 weeks now and loving it!
> Good to meet you all.



Hi @Justin Pattrick 
We "met" in that other thread for your stunning wooden bottom fed creation

Wow, 3 weeks vaping and you built that - I am impressed!
I can only imagine what you will create over the next year. Great stuff man
Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Morning , just thought I'd introduce myself , my name is Daniel and I'm an alcoho.... oh wait wrong forum
> 
> Into a few things , mostly knives (starting on customs now) , gadgets and gidgets , gaming and now it seems vaping ...
> Have not bought any kit as of yet still researching and taking in as much knowledge as I can , but it seems the general consensus is don't buy cheap.
> Will probably go visit my local Agent and see what tickles my fancy ... anyway seems like a nice forum with lots of knowledgeable people and I love the positive vibe!
> 
> Vrede



Welcome @Daniel
Nice to see people doing research before they dive in. Well done for that.

You are quite right in your assessment of "don't buy cheap". But I think "cheap" needs to be further explained.

For example, I have been vaping for a year and while I have a fair amount of high-end devices - I still find lots of pleasure with some juices on my simple EVOD1 (which is very cheap I think about R80) and can be powered by just about any battery.

But yes, buying fake or dodgy cheap stuff is not going to work in the long run. Spending a bit more generally gets one further with less hassles. As long as you are buying at the right places. I suggest the retailers on this forum - they are all good and have good products and good prices. Check out the Retailers & Vendors section on the home page. 

Don't be afraid to ask if you want an opinion on something you want to buy - before actually buying it

All the best


----------



## Silver

NaZa05 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals.
> 
> I am a noob to the forum. I started with Twisp on 1 Jan and have not fallen off the wagon. I have been reading around here for info on my next upgrade. This place is so addictive and convincing lol. I have already decided i need a iStick and mAn.
> 
> Thanks for this awesome forum



Welcome @NaZa05 
Great going and congrats for not falling of the wagon. That is a great achievement.
You are right, the forum is addictive - it is a wonderful place filled with amazing people.
iStick and mAN is a great combination! Personally, I find the iStick a little small in the hand (can't believe it - I got it because it was small - lol)
But the combination works wonderfully. They are both superb devices.
All the best and let us know how it goes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @Daniel 
nice sense of humor...
you have come to the right place for info and research. good luck. and give us a shout if you need any assistance.


----------



## Silver

Mode101 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Started vaping 3 months ago but fell "off the wagon" and went back to smoking for a month. So decided to kit up a bit better this time around. I've just bought a T Max S 80 (its a 5000MAH mod but still runs on a standard double coil) and protank 3 - big step up from the Evod 2. Hoping something with variable voltage/wattage and a longer battery life will help this time round.
> 
> I'm vaping on 12mg - 50/50 vc/pg and I'm hoping through the forum to pick up some tips on making the move to an RDA (pros and cons) and learning more about e liquids etc.
> 
> I'm vaping mainly because i've been a 30 a day smoker for 20 years and need to quit the filfth.
> 
> Thanks for this forum and I look forward to browsing the topics and learning something new



Hi @Mode101
Welcome to the forum
Don't worry about falling off the wagon - the main thing is that you are back on now - and it sounds like your new wagon is going to keep you on it for a longer time!

I have been keen on that T-Max, purely for the battery capacity - amazing. Wish you well for that.

If you feel the 12mg is not enough to keep you off the smoking - definitely try 18mg juices. I have been vaping for a year and still am on 18mg. Most people need the extra kick to keep the stinkies at bay - in the beginning. And many people like myself still need it one year on!

As for making the move to rebuildables, here is a very quick list of pros and cons

Pros
- more intensity in the vape - more flavour, throat hit and vapour
- more configurable - e.g. you can adjust the throat hit for example by adjusting the height of the coil

Cons
- more tinkering and admin to build coils, rewick etc etc. Not that bad and is actually a Pro for many - but if you don't like the hassle, it is a con
- there are a few more things you need to buy (ohm meter, tools, wire, wick, tweezers and a few other things depending on your level of enthusiasm  )
- learning curve - a pro or a con depending on whether you are interested in it or not.

As far as learning about E-liquids goes, I suggest you start off by reading the reviews in the E-liquid reviews section. Most of the juices are available locally from the retailers on this forum. The world of juices is a big one and I think finding a few winning juices can make all the difference. It can be a tough and somewhat expensive process to find those winners but believe me, they are out there. Just takes a bit of patience. 

First thing I suggest you do is to find the nic level that you require. Buy one or two 18mg juices in a flavour you like and vape it and see if its better than your 12mg or too strong for you.

All the best with your vaping and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Silver

PutRid said:


> Hey guys.
> My name is Justin aka PutRid, yes its a weird name but iv used it for most of the forums im on ( Carbonite and bmwfanatics) its also been my gaming aka for years.
> Anyway.
> Iv Been vaping for about a month now and havnt touched a cig since. Decided it needed to happen.
> Im very quickly getting addicted to the vape life style (cud) where as my wallet is now forever empty because of impulse.
> Im still currently trying to find my perfect spot where im happy and dont wanna switch back to cigs. Im extremely fussy when it comes to eliquid and the perfect vape. I first bought the protank 3 and mob battery but within 2 days i sold it and got the nautilus mini and vision spinner 2. Nautilus mini is toilet for me to be honest i bought it cause i heard it was best on the market but i was highly disappointed. Anyway iv now got the aerotank mega and xfire battery (meh) and im liking it alot more than the nautilus mini. But once again my cud arises and i want to get a mod that fits the aero mega. I will probably keep the nautilus mini as backup or sell it and the spinner to fund a mod  so if your keen to swop or whatever drop me a pm and we can chat.
> Anyway great community and im sure ill enjoy the stay.



Hi and welcome @PutRid

Am also on bmwfanatics but havent posted much at all  Great site by the way.

Back to vaping.

I know what you mean about the impulse buying - I have also had several wallet-hurting months 
I also have the Nautilus Mini and I do like it a lot. Produces great flavour for me. Throat hit is a bit low but overall, I think it's a great device. Are you sure your coils are the new BVC coils? And maybe they were duds? I have heard others complain about this issue. Before you get rid of the Nautilus Mini, check out the coil issue and you may be pleasantly surprised.

All the best and hope you enjoy your stay. We have a great place!


----------



## Silver

VapeD's said:


> Hey there,
> 
> D's here ..
> 
> Started vaping three weeks ago. Got me iJust. The thing is heavy but it pushes volumes of quality vapor.
> I found the forum while looking for quality stuff. I am into VG, nic free juices. Seems the PG stuff does not quite agree with me (I wonder if anyone else has the same problem).
> 
> People tell me one is not supposed to vape is if it is a hubbly. True ?



Welcome @VapeD's 

Saw you in the other thread where I tried to help on the VG liquids. Thanks for introducing yourself. 
I forgot to mention that I heard that @Mauritz from CraftVapour (local juice manufacturer) was talking a while back about a new range of higher VG liquids. Not sure what happened with that, perhaps get in touch with him. CraftVapour's juices are great and in my view of high quality.

Not sure about the hubbly question - have never tried that.

All the best and let us know how it goes with your high VG juice hunt.


----------



## PutRid

Silver said:


> Hi and welcome @PutRid
> 
> Am also on bmwfanatics but havent posted much at all  Great site by the way.
> 
> Back to vaping.
> 
> I know what you mean about the impulse buying - I have also had several wallet-hurting months
> I also have the Nautilus Mini and I do like it a lot. Produces great flavour for me. Throat hit is a bit low but I like it. Are you sure your coils are the new BVC coils? And maybe they were duds. I have heard others complain about this issue. Before you get rid of the Nautilus Mini, check out the coil issue and you may be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> All the best and hope you enjoy your stay. We have a great place!


Awesome whats your name?

Yeah iv tried both bvc and other coils, iv tried different ohm coils all are just meh, i think it just doesnt agree with me, sometime flavour is lekker sometimes its toilet. Its just dull and i find i get desensitised to flavours alot quicker with the n mini. Im probably going to end up trading or selling it for further vape investments lol.


----------



## Silver

PutRid said:


> Awesome whats your name?
> 
> Yeah iv tried both bvc and other coils, iv tried different ohm coils all are just meh, i think it just doesnt agree with me, sometime flavour is lekker sometimes its toilet. Its just dull and i find i get desensitised to flavours alot quicker with the n mini. Im probably going to end up trading or selling it for further vape investments lol.



@PutRid - its "Silver1"

Ok - so you tried the coils. Lol, love your phrase - "sometimes its toilet".


----------



## PutRid

Silver said:


> @PutRid - its "Silver1"
> 
> Ok - so you tried the coils. Lol, love your phrase - "sometimes its toilet".


Hahah thanks man 

Yeah iv tried everything i think its just me being fussy. xD


----------



## whatalotigot

Marzuq said:


> Welcome to the forum
> You have certainly come to the right place.cape town vape community is vibrant.you are in for a treat here



I have already learnt alot on this forum, Im the same with any hobby i jump into, its all or nothing. I am very stoked i have found this forum just to be able to buy/sell , learn and chat on vaping. CANNOT WAIT For the vape meet on the 6th of dec, Ever since iv gone sub ohm iv been praying for a comp / meet. Now I know I am in the right place right here. the community is on this forum. Cant wait to meet you guys at the meet as ALL vapers are just awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

whatalotigot said:


> I have already learnt alot on this forum, Im the same with any hobby i jump into, its all or nothing. I am very stoked i have found this forum just to be able to buy/sell , learn and chat on vaping. CANNOT WAIT For the vape meet on the 6th of dec, Ever since iv gone sub ohm iv been praying for a comp / meet. Now I know I am in the right place right here. the community is on this forum. Cant wait to meet you guys at the meet as ALL vapers are just awesome!!



awesome to hear such positive feedback. its definitely a place i have grown to really enjoy.


----------



## Liza Flynn

Hi I'm Liza (aka Lizzy), living in Centurion. Me and hubby started vaping May this year and loving it! I now omn an itaste mvp with an aspire nautilus, loving the bavarian cream and fudge brownie mix  that's me for now, more later!


----------



## Andre

Liza Flynn said:


> Hi I'm Liza (aka Lizzy), living in Centurion. Me and hubby started vaping May this year and loving it! I now omn an itaste mvp with an aspire nautilus, loving the bavarian cream and fudge brownie mix  that's me for now, more later!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on the 6 months + of vaping - a great achievement. Great gear to vape on. Happy vaping.


----------



## JW Flynn

Hi there, I'm new to the site, joined a while back but have not posted anything as yet. Started vaping earlier this year, started with twisp clear kit, this was not to bad, definitely got me of the analogs  best decision ever!! Me and the wife are both vaping like crazy, recently started with RDA's and rebuilding all sorts of coils, I tied about everything now.. lol, Clapton coils and 24 Gauge zipper coils included ( bearing in mind that I had to drill out allot of the RDA holes as they don't usually cater for these big builds, hehe... Loving every second of the vaping experience!!! Yes i'm save, got the 26650's 32A and my lowest build so far is come in @ 0.13 Ohm, but using ohms law to be sure i'm not going over my safe amperage rage of the bats 

Ok, that is a bit of me, love vaping, love the clouds, love the flavor, hate analogs, hehe, they taste like crap!! only using lighter for braai's and lighting my butane torch, hehe.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeD's

Andre said:


> Thank you, that looks very cool - I like it, especially the side button. Is it a VV/VW regulated mod or a mechanical device.



Hi,

It is voltage regulated. I have to find a juice that works well with voltage regulated devices. Apparently they change taste when the setting is changed. Wild Wiberry is supposedly doing that from www.craftvapour.com. @Mauritz.


----------



## Andre

JW Flynn said:


> Hi there, I'm new to the site, joined a while back but have not posted anything as yet. Started vaping earlier this year, started with twisp clear kit, this was not to bad, definitely got me of the analogs  best decision ever!! Me and the wife are both vaping like crazy, recently started with RDA's and rebuilding all sorts of coils, I tied about everything now.. lol, Clapton coils and 24 Gauge zipper coils included ( bearing in mind that I had to drill out allot of the RDA holes as they don't usually cater for these big builds, hehe... Loving every second of the vaping experience!!! Yes i'm save, got the 26650's 32A and my lowest build so far is come in @ 0.13 Ohm, but using ohms law to be sure i'm not going over my safe amperage rage of the bats
> 
> Ok, that is a bit of me, love vaping, love the clouds, love the flavor, hate analogs, hehe, they taste like crap!! only using lighter for braai's and lighting my butane torch, hehe.....


Ah, just met HRH above. Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on the switch. Glad to hear that safety is a priority for you. Just make sure the Amps stated on the battery is continuous discharge rating and not the pulse discharge rating. Efest is known to state the pulse rating. Happy coiling and vaping. Many awesome coilers on this forum - you should feel right at home.


----------



## Ollie

JW Flynn said:


> Hi there, I'm new to the site, joined a while back but have not posted anything as yet. Started vaping earlier this year, started with twisp clear kit, this was not to bad, definitely got me of the analogs  best decision ever!! Me and the wife are both vaping like crazy, recently started with RDA's and rebuilding all sorts of coils, I tied about everything now.. lol, Clapton coils and 24 Gauge zipper coils included ( bearing in mind that I had to drill out allot of the RDA holes as they don't usually cater for these big builds, hehe... Loving every second of the vaping experience!!! Yes i'm save, got the 26650's 32A and my lowest build so far is come in @ 0.13 Ohm, but using ohms law to be sure i'm not going over my safe amperage rage of the bats
> 
> Ok, that is a bit of me, love vaping, love the clouds, love the flavor, hate analogs, hehe, they taste like crap!! only using lighter for braai's and lighting my butane torch, hehe.....



Welcome dude. Show us some of those builds when u get a chance.


----------



## Andre

VapeD's said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is voltage regulated. I have to find a juice that works well with voltage regulated devices. Apparently they change taste when the setting is changed. Wild Wiberry is supposedly doing that from www.craftvapour.com. @Mauritz.


In theory a regulated device should work with any juice (except if it is a very bad juice) - you adjust the power to fit the juice. One of the advantages of a regulated device.


----------



## JW Flynn

Andre said:


> In theory a regulated device should work with any juice (except if it is a very bad juice) - you adjust the power to fit the juice. One of the advantages of a regulated device.



Thank you guys  Will post some of the build soon  Yeah, as for the batteries, they are rated 32A Continues and 64 Burst, so keeping well safe on this one, didn't skimp on the batteries, hehe


----------



## Andre

JW Flynn said:


> Thank you guys  Will post some of the build soon  Yeah, as for the batteries, they are rated 32A Continues and 64 Burst, so keeping well safe on this one, didn't skimp on the batteries, hehe


Ah, great - you are clearly very well informed, well done. Now go build coils and blow cumulus clouds. And show us of course.


----------



## JW Flynn

Andre said:


> Ah, great - you are clearly very well informed, well done. Now go build coils and blow cumulus clouds. And show us of course.


Yep, I checked it out before going bonkers, hehe. Thank you for the great welcome, and will do


----------



## MorganSa

Hi, my name is Jacob...
I have been smoking for 10 years... a few months ago, I switched tobacco to e-cig...
It was at my friend's birthday party, I first found this amazing product...
A well-shaped cigarette-liked device, lots of flavors...and I heard it is tar-free product, won't get burden to my lung...
It's bee long to give up smoking but failed...
Now I thought this device make it possible...
Due to different types and rich product lines....I think it is necessary to exchange ideas and information with all of you, so I'm here....


----------



## Marzuq

JW Flynn said:


> Hi there, I'm new to the site, joined a while back but have not posted anything as yet. Started vaping earlier this year, started with twisp clear kit, this was not to bad, definitely got me of the analogs  best decision ever!! Me and the wife are both vaping like crazy, recently started with RDA's and rebuilding all sorts of coils, I tied about everything now.. lol, Clapton coils and 24 Gauge zipper coils included ( bearing in mind that I had to drill out allot of the RDA holes as they don't usually cater for these big builds, hehe... Loving every second of the vaping experience!!! Yes i'm save, got the 26650's 32A and my lowest build so far is come in @ 0.13 Ohm, but using ohms law to be sure i'm not going over my safe amperage rage of the bats
> 
> Ok, that is a bit of me, love vaping, love the clouds, love the flavor, hate analogs, hehe, they taste like crap!! only using lighter for braai's and lighting my butane torch, hehe.....



Hi there @JW Flynn . A hardy welcome to the community. Congrats on dropping the stinkies both to you and your wife. Once you hit coil building your vaping goes to another level. You have all the control u want and need. Congrats mate and enjoy


----------



## Marzuq

MorganSa said:


> Hi, my name is Jacob...
> I have been smoking for 10 years... a few months ago, I switched tobacco to e-cig...
> It was at my friend's birthday party, I first found this amazing product...
> A well-shaped cigarette-liked device, lots of flavors...and I heard it is tar-free product, won't get burden to my lung...
> It's bee long to give up smoking but failed...
> Now I thought this device make it possible...
> Due to different types and rich product lines....I think it is necessary to exchange ideas and information with all of you, so I'm here....


Hello and welcome @MorganSa . Information you will find in abundance here. The community is very helpful and a friendly bunch. If u need any help or advice just give us a shout and we will do our best. Good luck going forward


----------



## MorganSa

Marzuq said:


> Hello and welcome @MorganSa . Information you will find in abundance here. The community is very helpful and a friendly bunch. If u need any help or advice just give us a shout and we will do our best. Good luck going forward


 
I apprecitae!


----------



## Andre

MorganSa said:


> Hi, my name is Jacob...
> I have been smoking for 10 years... a few months ago, I switched tobacco to e-cig...
> It was at my friend's birthday party, I first found this amazing product...
> A well-shaped cigarette-liked device, lots of flavors...and I heard it is tar-free product, won't get burden to my lung...
> It's bee long to give up smoking but failed...
> Now I thought this device make it possible...
> Due to different types and rich product lines....I think it is necessary to exchange ideas and information with all of you, so I'm here....


Most welcome. Notice your location is stated as Cape Town and your country as China? Happy vaping.


----------



## MorganSa

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Notice your location is stated as Cape Town and your country as China? Happy vaping.


Beijing, actually....


----------



## Andre

MorganSa said:


> Beijing, actually....


Thanks, most visitors from China are people that want to sell us vaping stuff. Do you fall into that category? Or are you just a vaper looking for company.


----------



## MorganSa

Andre said:


> Thanks, most visitors from China are people that want to sell us vaping stuff. Do you fall into that category? Or are you just a vaper looking for company.


Honestly, in China, it is quite rare to find people vape...even though most vaping device are made in China. I just come to get and share infor...never bias Chinese, and I think there is nothing wrong of being a saleman, they try to survival....


----------



## Andre

MorganSa said:


> Honestly, in China, it is quite rare to find people vape...even though most vaping device are made in China. I just come to get and share infor...never bias Chinese, and I think there is nothing wrong of being a saleman, they try to survival....


No bias at all, we have members from all over. And you are more than welcome to interact as a vaper in you personal capacity, but not to sell us vape stuff. For that you have to register as a vendor - not sure if that is possible if you are not a local vendor - you can PM @Gizmo in this regard.


----------



## MorganSa

Andre said:


> No bias at all, we have members from all over. And you are more than welcome to interact as a vaper in you personal capacity, but not to sell us vape stuff. For that you have to register as a vendor - not sure if that is possible if you are not a local vendor - you can PM @Gizmo in this regard.



Currently, I get a decent job, no wish to sell vape stuff...a positive interaction is consist of centain infor about manufactures, shop, links of reviews...I wonder wheatehr these are allowed or not...ultimately, I thought I came here to bring and get first infor about vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn

Marzuq said:


> Hi there @JW Flynn . A hardy welcome to the community. Congrats on dropping the stinkies both to you and your wife. Once you hit coil building your vaping goes to another level. You have all the control u want and need. Congrats mate and enjoy


Hi there, yes thank you all for the warm welcome  as for the coil building, been busy there for about two or so months already, hehe, started with a trident on one of the t-max s80's from vape king, then uuppedthe mod to hades, and since then I have procured another 4 RDA's, hehe, unfortunately my plume veil did not make it, the centre post came lose and at one stage refused to make contact to the batteries, will fix it over december when i'm near a turn table, hehe... Love vaping, every single bit of it, after RC heli's I think this has actually become a hobby, lol, even started mixing about a month or so back.. so trying everything, lol (actually found this forum while researching the whole mixology thing, hehe)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scrumpy

Hi - well here goes not only did I purchase the twisp a month ago I have not picked up another stinkie since. I love love love twisp so do not get me wrong. Just last night I changed the coils in both my ecigs and bam no vap the battery working but the twisp has nothing happening  - what I did was what I normally do I hit the internet and found this forum and could not believe my eyes. Whilst twisp will always have a special place in my heart for moving me away from stinkies I do find that the battery life is not good and the coils are irritating (mine do not work now!). I am very new to this and this will be the first blog I have ever written on. I really need help though what is out there and what is the best product for me to buy. Longer battery life more cost effective than twisp (I do not like the liquid fill up on twisp which ends up in my mouth if the mouthpiece is no constantly cleaned). Basically is there a superior less fuss product out there. I am so new to this I have no clue what half of you are talking about although it has got me so excited just knowing so many others are out there and know so much more then me which is basically yeah .......I know the twisp LOL - looking forward to some assistance so I can move forward. Thanks a ton (Oh by the way I smoked for over 25 years so twisp definitely deserves a thumbs up but this forum has shown me there is so much more out there and in SA which is great news for me) - lastly I need someone to guide me with a great started kit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Scrumpy said:


> Hi - well here goes not only did I purchase the twisp a month ago I have not picked up another stinkie since. I love love love twisp so do not get me wrong. Just last night I changed the coils in both my ecigs and bam no vap the battery working but the twisp has nothing happening  - what I did was what I normally do I hit the internet and found this forum and could not believe my eyes. Whilst twisp will always have a special place in my heart for moving me away from stinkies I do find that the battery life is not good and the coils are irritating (mine do not work now!). I am very new to this and this will be the first blog I have ever written on. I really need help though what is out there and what is the best product for me to buy. Longer battery life more cost effective than twisp (I do not like the liquid fill up on twisp which ends up in my mouth if the mouthpiece is no constantly cleaned). Basically is there a superior less fuss product out there. I am so new to this I have no clue what half of you are talking about although it has got me so excited just knowing so many others are out there and know so much more then me which is basically yeah .......I know the twisp LOL - looking forward to some assistance so I can move forward. Thanks a ton (Oh by the way I smoked for over 25 years so twisp definitely deserves a thumbs up but this forum has shown me there is so much more out there and in SA which is great news for me) - lastly I need someone to guide me with a great started kit



Well you stumbled on a gold mine of information. 

Welcome to the greatest forum you will eve find. 

I'm sure you will get lots of good advice shorty from our resident experts . 

Enjoy. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Scrumpy

annemarievdh said:


> Well you stumbled on a gold mine of information.
> 
> Welcome to the greatest forum you will eve find.
> 
> I'm sure you will get lots of good advice shorty from our resident experts .
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


Thank you so much I feel like I have found gold  Cannot wait to be more informed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

its been a while since i posted here. welcome to all the new guys hope you enjoy your vaping journey with us

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

Liza Flynn said:


> Hi I'm Liza (aka Lizzy), living in Centurion. Me and hubby started vaping May this year and loving it! I now omn an itaste mvp with an aspire nautilus, loving the bavarian cream and fudge brownie mix  that's me for now, more later!



Welcome @Liza Flynn 
Congrats to you and your hubby for the vaping!
Nice gear you have 
All the best and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

JW Flynn said:


> Hi there, I'm new to the site, joined a while back but have not posted anything as yet. Started vaping earlier this year, started with twisp clear kit, this was not to bad, definitely got me of the analogs  best decision ever!! Me and the wife are both vaping like crazy, recently started with RDA's and rebuilding all sorts of coils, I tied about everything now.. lol, Clapton coils and 24 Gauge zipper coils included ( bearing in mind that I had to drill out allot of the RDA holes as they don't usually cater for these big builds, hehe... Loving every second of the vaping experience!!! Yes i'm save, got the 26650's 32A and my lowest build so far is come in @ 0.13 Ohm, but using ohms law to be sure i'm not going over my safe amperage rage of the bats
> 
> Ok, that is a bit of me, love vaping, love the clouds, love the flavor, hate analogs, hehe, they taste like crap!! only using lighter for braai's and lighting my butane torch, hehe.....



Welcome @JW Flynn 
You sound like you are having a great time with the vaping. Congrats and enjoy the forum
Try make the vape meet in JHB on the 29th if you can
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Scrumpy said:


> Hi - well here goes not only did I purchase the twisp a month ago I have not picked up another stinkie since. I love love love twisp so do not get me wrong. Just last night I changed the coils in both my ecigs and bam no vap the battery working but the twisp has nothing happening  - what I did was what I normally do I hit the internet and found this forum and could not believe my eyes. Whilst twisp will always have a special place in my heart for moving me away from stinkies I do find that the battery life is not good and the coils are irritating (mine do not work now!). I am very new to this and this will be the first blog I have ever written on. I really need help though what is out there and what is the best product for me to buy. Longer battery life more cost effective than twisp (I do not like the liquid fill up on twisp which ends up in my mouth if the mouthpiece is no constantly cleaned). Basically is there a superior less fuss product out there. I am so new to this I have no clue what half of you are talking about although it has got me so excited just knowing so many others are out there and know so much more then me which is basically yeah .......I know the twisp LOL - looking forward to some assistance so I can move forward. Thanks a ton (Oh by the way I smoked for over 25 years so twisp definitely deserves a thumbs up but this forum has shown me there is so much more out there and in SA which is great news for me) - lastly I need someone to guide me with a great started kit



Hi @Scrumpy
Welcome to the forum

Firstly, congrats on not smoking for a month. That is a massive achievement!

Many have converted using Twisp, myself included. I also have a soft spot for my Twisps - just like you say. While it is a decent entry level device it definitely has its faults. If you are interested, you can read the review I wrote on Twisp a while back:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/twisp-review-clearo-and-liquid.1584/

Where to from here?

Well the way I see it, there are several routes you could go.

1. Along the lines of a Twisp (stick shaped) device - but with a better vape and more battery life
- Vision Spinner 2 battery or the iTaste MVP2 box shaped mod.
- Mini Protank 3 tank - or something similar with a bottom coil (versus the Twisp's top coil)

2. Also nice and compact - but quite a lot better vape quality and good battery life
- eLeaf iStick (battery)
- A Nautilus Mini tank with the new BVC coils

3. The world of rebuildables
- Here the power tends to be much higher - and you build your own coils. There are many options for the battery and the atomiser. This will give the most fulfilling vape but takes a lot more time to tinker and experiment till you get it right for you. Also, battery life is not really the focus here. So if you see yourself as a tinkerer, building coils etc - then this is the way to go.

Unless you really want to go into the world of rebuildables now (I doubt that is the case) I would suggest going for either option 1 or 2 above. Either of those will give you a great vape with less hassles in my opinion than the Twisp. Importantly, I have suggested devices that many folk here have tried and have liked. The Spinner, MVP2, Protank Mini 3 and Nautilus Mini have been around for a while and are tried and tested. They work very well and most will say they do a very good job. The eLeaf iStick is newer and has not yet proved itself but many early adopters are liking it a lot and it performs like a champion. I also put it in for you to consider because of how small it is.

Also, it opens up a whole new world of e-liquids for you to explore. The Twisp system works best with their juices and I think their juices are very expensive for what they are.

The items I have recommended above are available at several of the awesome retailers listed on this forum. (Look at the front page under Retailers & Vendors) Best is to just browse their web sites and get it from them. Their stock levels come and go so ask around. You will probably find one retailer stocking all the things you need so you can do it in one order.

Take your time and don't be afraid to ask on the forum for an opinion when you have decided what you are going to buy.

All the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome @Scrumpy great to hear your move away from stinkies. Sad to hear ur misfortune with your twisp. However you have found the right place to come and find ways to trouble shoot your non working device and for assistance in moving onto nee devices. Gives us a shout and an idea of what you looking for and I'm sure that you will find more than enough help here . Good luck going forward


----------



## JW Flynn

Scrumpy said:


> Hi - well here goes not only did I purchase the twisp a month ago I have not picked up another stinkie since. I love love love twisp so do not get me wrong. Just last night I changed the coils in both my ecigs and bam no vap the battery working but the twisp has nothing happening  - what I did was what I normally do I hit the internet and found this forum and could not believe my eyes. Whilst twisp will always have a special place in my heart for moving me away from stinkies I do find that the battery life is not good and the coils are irritating (mine do not work now!). I am very new to this and this will be the first blog I have ever written on. I really need help though what is out there and what is the best product for me to buy. Longer battery life more cost effective than twisp (I do not like the liquid fill up on twisp which ends up in my mouth if the mouthpiece is no constantly cleaned). Basically is there a superior less fuss product out there. I am so new to this I have no clue what half of you are talking about although it has got me so excited just knowing so many others are out there and know so much more then me which is basically yeah .......I know the twisp LOL - looking forward to some assistance so I can move forward. Thanks a ton (Oh by the way I smoked for over 25 years so twisp definitely deserves a thumbs up but this forum has shown me there is so much more out there and in SA which is great news for me) - lastly I need someone to guide me with a great started kit


hi there... Gratz on getting off the analogs, hehe... First off, yeah, the twisps where pretty great, we also started with the twisp device... but the better tank and in my opinion, then best tank atomizer is the Nautilis (does not mater if you take the mini or the larger one, differences are that one takes 3 mil and the bigger one 5 mils of e juice...) the taste on these devices are way better than twisp can ever produce!! trust me, speaking out of experience!! I would recommend something like the Nautilis mini, or the regular Nautilis and use in with either a Vision spinner V2 or the MVP 2.0, the battery life is excellent on the MVP 2.0 My wife has one... all of these devices are widely available, and basically for the same price, go and check out www.vapeking.co.za to get an idea..... 

as for the twisps... you can try and clean out all the juice, make sure all the contacts are nice and dry... then reconnect the coil, and before you refill the device, just press your battery button for a short while, and hold it close to your ear so you can listen and hear if it is working, it should make a hissing sound... and you may also see some vapor production.... If this is happening, then you know all is in working order.. The big thing to remember is not to not to pour the juice on the middle of the coil when refilling, you should only pour it between the coil and the side of the device, taking care not to get anything on the coil itself..... if that does not work, simply go to your reseller where you purchased it and ask them to have a look.. to will sort it out for you no problem...

PS: make sure your connection to the battery is also cleaned out and that there are no juices in there... make sure all your connections are nice and dry....


----------



## JW Flynn

Silver said:


> Welcome @JW Flynn
> You sound like you are having a great time with the vaping. Congrats and enjoy the forum
> Try make the vape meet in JHB on the 29th if you can
> All the best


Thanx man, yeah, definitely will, The wife RSVP'ed to the meet for the both of us  will see you guys there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JapsGroen

HI Guys My name is Jacques Groenewald and Im from cape town, I started vaping about a month ago after 3 years of smoking cigarettes and alot of hubbly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

Welcome @JapsGroen. You will find tons of info here. And meet some pretty awesome folk.


----------



## annemarievdh

JapsGroen said:


> HI Guys My name is Jacques Groenewald and Im from cape town, I started vaping about a month ago after 3 years of smoking cigarettes and alot of hubbly.



Welcome to the forum @JapsGroen


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Ollie

Hey @JapsGroen 

Welcome to the best and most informative e-cig forum on the internet. Tons of info and plenty friendly folk that are willing to help with any question you may have! 

This place was a god-send for me!


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to all the new forum members. Hope you have fun on this lovely forum


----------



## Marzuq

JapsGroen said:


> HI Guys My name is Jacques Groenewald and Im from cape town, I started vaping about a month ago after 3 years of smoking cigarettes and alot of hubbly.



welcome to the forum @JapsGroen 
good luck with dropping the stinkies
cape town vape meet is on 6 december. be sure to rsvp and drop by and meet the local vapors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Takslak

Hi everyone,

I'm from the Northern Gauteng region, I just took up vaping 2 weeks ago after smoking for 8 years. 

There is just so many (sometimes complicated) aspects of vaping, but I'm slowly getting there. I look forward to being a part of this forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

Hi @Takslak AND Welcome To The Forum. Congrats on dropping stinkies and vaping for the past two weeks. It's the first step in the right direction. Vaping is mot really all that complicated. If you need any assistance please do not hesitate to ask


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @JapsGroen and @Takslak I hope you enjoy your stay as much as I do


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Takslak and all the other new members, hope you guys enjoy the forum and find what you need


----------



## hands

welcome JapsGroen and Takslak. congrats on stopping that nasty habit and enjoy the forum


----------



## TyChi

Hi All, Firstly i want to say thank you for creating such an awesome forum site, i was searching around for information and advice and came across this site! its awesome! So i am new to vaping, i am currently using the twisp, i want to upgrade to the Nautilus mini, anyways i have been vaping for a few weeks now and totally off the smokes! i need to get some good solid advice for my upgrade, where would i post for that?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz

@TyChi welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome to all the new members on the forum, hope you enjoy your stay here!

@TyChi if I am not mistaken I think you can post your question here: Ask Vape Veteran

However I would strongly suggest using the search function and see if there is not perhaps a thread that answers your questions.


----------



## ESH

Hey @TyChi Welcome and I hope that you find it a rewording journey.


----------



## Arthster

Hi new people... hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## TyChi

Thanks Guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89

Arshad Ismail said:


> *Hi am Arshad and i have a vaping problem well its not really a problem lol I'v been vaping for a few months now but should have started a long time ago. Good to be here...*



Yo buddy
Its Achmat, the guy that advised to buy the ZNA50 a while back lol
Just wanted to know how is the ZNA performing thus far? Well reason i'm asking is because i am interested in getting one.


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum TyChi and congrats on giving up smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

To all new members (I have no idea when last I welcomed - so everyone from when I last did )




As initiation you are hereby requested to have your profile pic as a rubber ducky of some sort for a month (Just Kidding though that would be awesome  )

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

Welcome to all of our newbies  you've most certainly come to the right place! 

PS if you stay in Gauteng then you MUST attend the JHB vape meet. 

For more details : go here 

----> http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/6156/


----------



## Alex

I feel so guilty about missing so many new faces, a belated welcome to you all with my sincere apologies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JaxxGTA

Hello to everyone on the forum!! I have been waiting nearly 3 months for my Evod kit because of the damn post office strike but it finally arrived. So I have finally stated vaping and haven't had a cancer stick since Saturday. Yes only 3 days but it feels great already. I'm in the East London area and hope to hook up with some fellow vapers in the vicinity. Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

JaxxGTA said:


> Hello to everyone on the forum!! I have been waiting nearly 3 months for my Evod kit because of the damn post office strike but it finally arrived. So I have finally stated vaping and haven't had a cancer stick since Saturday. Yes only 3 days but it feels great already. I'm in the East London area and hope to hook up with some fellow vapers in the vicinity. Cheers!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on the first 3 days - do not be too hard on yourself. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JaxxGTA

Thanks guys. Looking forward to all your guidance and reading up on the wealth of information that the forum no doubt has. It looks like a great community.


----------



## Dubz

@JaxxGTA Welcome and enjoy your stay


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Hi to all the new members, seemed that I also missed quite a few new intros.
What starts off as an attempted venture into kicking one habit, quickly turns into a number of new behaviours, addictions & hobbies like the following (in no specific order) : 
ECIGSSA forum addict
Vape kit collector and/or trader
Juice sampler and/or hoarder
Vape 'stuff' shopaholic
Perfect e-juice pilgrim

At least you can look forward to smelling better while you're swapping one addiction for the next lot  

Welcome to the family and good luck on your individual vaping paths. There's no shortage of helpful & user-friendly members on here to share that journey with. I hope you'll find the forum as useful as most of us have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporfan

Hi There
Thanks for accepting me to the forum.
I've stopped smoking about 2 months ago and got myself an e-cigarette 2 weeks ago after which a friend referred me to this forum. I am completely hooked on the e-cigarette!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Vaporfan said:


> Hi There
> Thanks for accepting me to the forum.
> I've stopped smoking about 2 months ago and got myself an e-cigarette 2 weeks ago after which a friend referred me to this forum. I am completely hooked on the e-cigarette!


hello and welcome @Vaporfan 
well done on the 2 months without stinkies. great achievement. 

i see you are from cape town. we are having a vape meet on 6 december
if you can make rsvp on the link provided and come and meet some more cpt vapers

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...4-nuri-sushi-factory-rsvp-in-first-post.6163/


----------



## Attie

Hi Guys

I have been vaping for about 3-4 months now, think its about time to introduce myself.
I just want to thank @Michael for all the help and advice the last few months.

Here is a picture of my gear I have managed to get my hands on so far.




Thanks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Hi @JaxGTA, congrats on making the switch and welcome.


via iphone


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @Attie


via iphone


----------



## Andre

Attie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have been vaping for about 3-4 months now, think its about time to introduce myself.
> I just want to thank @Michael for all the help and advice the last few months.
> 
> Here is a picture of my gear I have managed to get my hands on so far.
> View attachment 16086
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Most welcome. Congrats on being stinky free for 3/4 months - a great achievement. You have awesome vape gear! And is a Reonaut - wow. I shall have to update our list. Please post in the Reo Mail thread as well so we can properly welcome you as a Reonaut and hand you your badge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

a warm welcome to all our new members 

Vape strong and Rock hard


----------



## Krypt2Nyte

Hi everyone. My name is Mark. I have been a vaper for almost 3 years now. Kicked analogs out the day I started vaping and have never looked back. The main reasons were, to not smoke around my daughter and, it looked like more fun than having to go outside and smoke,

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to all the new members. Enjoy and keep it up


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Krypt2Nyte. 3 years vaping is amazing 
Not only did you improve your own life, but also that of your daughter, fantastic!

Feel free to change your status from "Noob Vaper" to "Vape Master"


----------



## SilverArrow

Hey All.

6 months into Vaping
Been vaping: Vape Elixir, Five Pawns and Suicide Bunny.
Started with a Twisp (Kicked it one month later)
Then moved onto a Kanger V2 and Kangertech EVOD VV battery (For sale)
Now I have a Kanger Mega with Vision Spinner 2

And still having fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @SilverArrow...glad you could join us...now prepare to spend all your money on vape gear 

Seriously though, 6 months vaping is great...glad to hear you are still having fun - that's what it's all about. And this here forum is about to increase your fun factor tenfold.

There is a vape meet (a get together of sorts) on Saturday in JHB and you are welcome to go and meet some of the people on the forum face to face (vape to vape, is probably more accurate) , have a look here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/johannesburg-vape-meet-6-29-november-14-00-social-on-main.6156/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Krypt2Nyte and @SilverArrow


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @TyChi and @JaxxGTA and @Vaporfan and @Attie and @Krypt2Nyte and @SilverArrow 

Hope you enjoy your stay on the forum


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to the forum @Attie and @Krypt2Nyte and @SilverArrow


----------



## Andre

Krypt2Nyte said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Mark. I have been a vaper for almost 3 years now. Kicked analogs out the day I started vaping and have never looked back. The main reasons were, to not smoke around my daughter and, it looked like more fun than having to go outside and smoke,


Most welcome to the forum. You certainly are a vape veteran and have certainly braved a lot of the technology curve. Of course, all worth it for your lovely little one. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

SilverArrow said:


> Hey All.
> 
> 6 months into Vaping
> Been vaping: Vape Elixir, Five Pawns and Suicide Bunny.
> Started with a Twisp (Kicked it one month later)
> Then moved onto a Kanger V2 and Kangertech EVOD VV battery (For sale)
> Now I have a Kanger Mega with Vision Spinner 2
> 
> And still having fun.


Most welcome. Congrats on the 6 months - a huge achievement. Awesome juices those. Happy vaping.


----------



## TyChi

Thank you to all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike43110

Hello all!

I'm Michael, I am a non-smoker that vapes. I like electronics (engineer, go figure) and this seemed more palatable than smoking but I needed something to calm my nerves. Nicotine it was!

So my vaping journey started with not so cheap disposables then onto fasttech (sorry local vendors! I shall use you as soon as my cash flow allows!) with a mini protank 3, 5 spare coils, 70 ml fluid (12mg - 24mg) and an el-cheapo VV battery (3.3V - 4.8V) which worked well! Until of course I ran out of liquid and coils...

So order 2 has been placed! iStick, nautilus mini, 5 spare protank coils, 5 spare BVCs, 220ml fluid 18-24mg (I like it strong!) that should last me awhile I hope...

Now if all these things could arrive...I was cursed by SAPO it seems. Need a replacement part for a 3d printer which happened to be sent through royal mail and now the vape mail is all being held up! Slowtech is not the slowest thing around. SAPO had to show them who's boss!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @Mike43110, this place is great for fellow vapers to share ideas and find all the necessary info regarding juices etc. I'm sure you will love it here.


----------



## Oren

Hi all,

I bought a starter kit from a colleague towards the end of October this year and have not smoked a cigarette since. I was only about a 15-a-day smoker though, so I'm sure that made it much easier for me than for others who did the immediate switch. I did have a really good Cuban (Cohiba) after the birth of my first child around mid-November, but haven't experienced any cravings. Guess it's straight up nicotine addiction for me then . 

The starter kit included an EVOD BCC, a Twisp atomizer and an iTazte VV. He also kindly got me some different juices to try out at first. These included some of VM's, a Liqua and two Totally Wicked Red Label juices. I have subsequently purchased an Aspire Nautilus Mini, which is amazing, and I've placed my first order with Vapour Mountain for a few 10ml sample juices, just to explore a few different tastes. Silver's excellent reviews were a guiding factor in my choices. I currently have Colins's Cherry 12mg in the Mini (from the iVape kiosk in Westwood mall to tide me over until my order arrives). I have been an anonymous reader of this forum over the last few weeks and am astounded by the knowledge/information one can find here.

I am really glad to have found this local community, it's my VapePedia, and am most fortunate to have a vaping mentor, who is so willing and enthusiastic to assist and support a noob such as myself, as a colleague.

With all the media surrounding the topic of vaping, I had to register here to, in some small way, add my name to the growing list of those counted as vapers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Oren said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought a starter kit from a colleague towards the end of October this year and have not smoked a cigarette since. I was only about a 15-a-day smoker though, so I'm sure that made it much easier for me than for others who did the immediate switch. I did have a really good Cuban (Cohiba) after the birth of my first child around mid-November, but haven't experienced any cravings. Guess it's straight up nicotine addiction for me then .
> 
> The starter kit included an EVOD BCC, a Twisp atomizer and an iTazte VV. He also kindly got me some different juices to try out at first. These included some of VM's, a Liqua and two Totally Wicked Red Label juices. I have subsequently purchased an Aspire Nautilus Mini, which is amazing, and I've placed my first order with Vapour Mountain for a few 10ml sample juices, just to explore a few different tastes. Silver's excellent reviews were a guiding factor in my choices. I currently have Colins's Cherry 12mg in the Mini (from the iVape kiosk in Westwood mall to tide me over until my order arrives). I have been an anonymous reader of this forum over the last few weeks and am astounded by the knowledge/information one can find here.
> 
> I am really glad to have found this local community, it's my VapePedia, and am most fortunate to have a vaping mentor, who is so willing and enthusiastic to assist and support a noob such as myself, as a colleague.
> 
> With all the media surrounding the topic of vaping, I had to register here to, in some small way, add my name to the growing list of those counted as vapers.


Awesome post. Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on your 1 month+ stinky free - a great accomplishment. Enjoy the journey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oren

Thanks André. So far it's been like comparing a stone tablet with an iPad .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

Hello and welcome to the forum @Mike43110 and @Oren

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Mike43110 and @Oren 

Hope you guys enjoy the forum....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Hi @Oren, welcome. You know you going to have a vaping problem soon when you start using word like VapePedia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shazzi Lynn

Hi there fellow vapers... I'm Shazzi Lynn... Been vaping for 4 years this October  Kicked a 30 a day habit and have never looked back

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Shazzi Lynn said:


> Hi there fellow vapers... I'm Shazzi Lynn... Been vaping for 4 years this October  Kicked a 30 a day habit and have never looked back



Most welcome @Shazzi Lynn  I hope that you enjoy your stay here!

Wow! 4 years is a long time, congrats on that  Im sure you can teach us a thing or two with your experience


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Shazzi Lynn said:


> Hi there fellow vapers... I'm Shazzi Lynn... Been vaping for 4 years this October  Kicked a 30 a day habit and have never looked back



Welcome  I thought I was seeing double there lol (Names sharri - old friends used to call me Shazzi and second name lynn)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Shazzi Lynn said:


> Hi there fellow vapers... I'm Shazzi Lynn... Been vaping for 4 years this October  Kicked a 30 a day habit and have never looked back


Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay. Watch out for @capetocuba he's a shifty character......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay. Watch out for @capetocuba he's a shifty character......


No words ...


----------



## WesinEL001

Well Howdie doo people. Been Vaping for about a year, went from Ego's, to VAMO, to Nemesis and Manzer Mechs...now i plan on conquering the Box Modz domain! glad there is a RSA Forum...Shout out from East London!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @WesinEL001 ..seems we have another veteran vaper who's been playing the field 

You'll fit in very well here


----------



## Andre

WesinEL001 said:


> Well Howdie doo people. Been Vaping for about a year, went from Ego's, to VAMO, to Nemesis and Manzer Mechs...now i plan on conquering the Box Modz domain! glad there is a RSA Forum...Shout out from East London!


Most welcome. Way to go. Happy vaping.


----------



## Dubz

Welcome @WesinEL001 enjoy your stay


----------



## UnholyMunk

Hi All,

Glad I found this forum! Been vaping for a little over 3 months already and am loving every second of it! So much better than normal smokes and I'm feeling much better because of it! I hope to be a regular contributor to this forum as I'm passionate about vaping and it's potential!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz

@UnholyMunk welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay


----------



## Heckers

Oren said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought a starter kit from a colleague towards the end of October this year and have not smoked a cigarette since. I was only about a 15-a-day smoker though, so I'm sure that made it much easier for me than for others who did the immediate switch. I did have a really good Cuban (Cohiba) after the birth of my first child around mid-November, but haven't experienced any cravings. Guess it's straight up nicotine addiction for me then .
> 
> The starter kit included an EVOD BCC, a Twisp atomizer and an iTazte VV. He also kindly got me some different juices to try out at first. These included some of VM's, a Liqua and two Totally Wicked Red Label juices. I have subsequently purchased an Aspire Nautilus Mini, which is amazing, and I've placed my first order with Vapour Mountain for a few 10ml sample juices, just to explore a few different tastes. Silver's excellent reviews were a guiding factor in my choices. I currently have Colins's Cherry 12mg in the Mini (from the iVape kiosk in Westwood mall to tide me over until my order arrives). I have been an anonymous reader of this forum over the last few weeks and am astounded by the knowledge/information one can find here.
> 
> I am really glad to have found this local community, it's my VapePedia, and am most fortunate to have a vaping mentor, who is so willing and enthusiastic to assist and support a noob such as myself, as a colleague.
> 
> With all the media surrounding the topic of vaping, I had to register here to, in some small way, add my name to the growing list of those counted as vapers.



Haha! Welcome aboard @Oren , now get back to work...that queue screen wont write itself! 
I was all too happy to get rid of those totally wicked juices, stuff nightmares are made of

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pet!

Yay I finally joined. The vape meet on Saturday was really an awesome learning experience as well as alot fun, especially watching the competitions . The Admin rock  K

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Oren, @Shazzi Lynn,@Pet!, @UnholyMunk and @WesinEL001  So glad you could all join us.


----------



## PutRid

Welcome to CUD paradise xD


----------



## Oren

Hahaha! @Heckers, I had a strong suspicion you would emerge from a dark corner sooner or later .

My process recently...
1) Look at code on screen
2) Think about it a bit
3) Have a little ponder-puff
4) Have a little ponder about steam trains
5) Proceed with derailment procedure

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## PutRid

Oren said:


> Hahaha! @Heckers, I had a strong suspicion you would emerge from a dark corner sooner or later .
> 
> My process recently...
> 1) Look at code on screen
> 2) Think about it a bit
> 3) Have a little ponder-puff
> 4) Have a little ponder about steam trains
> 5) Proceed with derailment procedure


"Ponder puff" hahahahha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka

@UnholyMunk Welcome - good to see more KZN vapers, the Capies and Gauties were taking over here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

UnholyMunk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad I found this forum! Been vaping for a little over 3 months already and am loving every second of it! So much better than normal smokes and I'm feeling much better because of it! I hope to be a regular contributor to this forum as I'm passionate about vaping and it's potential!


Most welcome. Congrast on the 3 months - an awesome achievement. See you around. Happy vaping.


----------



## PeterHarris

welcome to all the new members, this is he place to be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vorador

Hi . Been vaping For 4 months now . I smoked one cigarette since then but , the taste and throat hit was just not as good as the vaping gives .

So will stick to my ecig and can sit at my desk in office and vape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Vorador said:


> Hi . Been vaping For 4 months now . I smoked one cigarette since then but , the taste and throat hit was just not as good as the vaping gives .
> 
> So will stick to my ecig and can sit at my desk in office and vape


A warm welcome to the forum. Congrats on the four months - a great achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Vorador, happy vaping.


----------



## TylerD

Welcome @Shazzi Lynn ,@WesinEL001 ,@UnholyMunk, @Pet! and @Vorador ! Hope you guys have a blast on the forum!!!
@Pet! it's about time!


----------



## Lilu

Hi everyone! 

So pleased to find such a great spot online for all things vape related. I'm completely new to vaping, having decided just yesterday to stop smoking cigarettes. Today is the first day in 10 years I haven't bought a box of smokes - I'm hoping it stays that way and i'm sure that being here will be a huge help! 

Looking forward to being smoke-free and learning more!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz

@Lilu welcome to the forum and congrats on taking the first step. Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Lilu said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So pleased to find such a great spot online for all things vape related. I'm completely new to vaping, having decided just yesterday to stop smoking cigarettes. Today is the first day in 10 years I haven't bought a box of smokes - I'm hoping it stays that way and i'm sure that being here will be a huge help!
> 
> Looking forward to being smoke-free and learning more!



Most Welcome @Lilu 

You'll find this forum to be a one stop shop for all things regarding vaping! 

Congrats on seeing through the day without a single stinkie. Wishing you all the best and don't be afraid to post if you need any help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lilu

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Lilu ..great first day. Stay strong, it only gets better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome to the forum to all the new members!

I can only echo the sentiments of the others that already posted - this forum is a fun place and a great resource. Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Lilu said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So pleased to find such a great spot online for all things vape related. I'm completely new to vaping, having decided just yesterday to stop smoking cigarettes. Today is the first day in 10 years I haven't bought a box of smokes - I'm hoping it stays that way and i'm sure that being here will be a huge help!
> 
> Looking forward to being smoke-free and learning more!


Most welcome. Congrats on that decision. Please shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Krypt2Nyte said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Mark. I have been a vaper for almost 3 years now. Kicked analogs out the day I started vaping and have never looked back. The main reasons were, to not smoke around my daughter and, it looked like more fun than having to go outside and smoke,






SilverArrow said:


> Hey All.
> 
> 6 months into Vaping
> Been vaping: Vape Elixir, Five Pawns and Suicide Bunny.
> Started with a Twisp (Kicked it one month later)
> Then moved onto a Kanger V2 and Kangertech EVOD VV battery (For sale)
> Now I have a Kanger Mega with Vision Spinner 2
> 
> And still having fun.





Mike43110 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm Michael, I am a non-smoker that vapes. I like electronics (engineer, go figure) and this seemed more palatable than smoking but I needed something to calm my nerves. Nicotine it was!
> 
> So my vaping journey started with not so cheap disposables then onto fasttech (sorry local vendors! I shall use you as soon as my cash flow allows!) with a mini protank 3, 5 spare coils, 70 ml fluid (12mg - 24mg) and an el-cheapo VV battery (3.3V - 4.8V) which worked well! Until of course I ran out of liquid and coils...
> 
> So order 2 has been placed! iStick, nautilus mini, 5 spare protank coils, 5 spare BVCs, 220ml fluid 18-24mg (I like it strong!) that should last me awhile I hope...
> 
> Now if all these things could arrive...I was cursed by SAPO it seems. Need a replacement part for a 3d printer which happened to be sent through royal mail and now the vape mail is all being held up! Slowtech is not the slowest thing around. SAPO had to show them who's boss!





Oren said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought a starter kit from a colleague towards the end of October this year and have not smoked a cigarette since. I was only about a 15-a-day smoker though, so I'm sure that made it much easier for me than for others who did the immediate switch. I did have a really good Cuban (Cohiba) after the birth of my first child around mid-November, but haven't experienced any cravings. Guess it's straight up nicotine addiction for me then .
> 
> The starter kit included an EVOD BCC, a Twisp atomizer and an iTazte VV. He also kindly got me some different juices to try out at first. These included some of VM's, a Liqua and two Totally Wicked Red Label juices. I have subsequently purchased an Aspire Nautilus Mini, which is amazing, and I've placed my first order with Vapour Mountain for a few 10ml sample juices, just to explore a few different tastes. Silver's excellent reviews were a guiding factor in my choices. I currently have Colins's Cherry 12mg in the Mini (from the iVape kiosk in Westwood mall to tide me over until my order arrives). I have been an anonymous reader of this forum over the last few weeks and am astounded by the knowledge/information one can find here.
> 
> I am really glad to have found this local community, it's my VapePedia, and am most fortunate to have a vaping mentor, who is so willing and enthusiastic to assist and support a noob such as myself, as a colleague.
> 
> With all the media surrounding the topic of vaping, I had to register here to, in some small way, add my name to the growing list of those counted as vapers.





Shazzi Lynn said:


> Hi there fellow vapers... I'm Shazzi Lynn... Been vaping for 4 years this October  Kicked a 30 a day habit and have never looked back





WesinEL001 said:


> Well Howdie doo people. Been Vaping for about a year, went from Ego's, to VAMO, to Nemesis and Manzer Mechs...now i plan on conquering the Box Modz domain! glad there is a RSA Forum...Shout out from East London!





UnholyMunk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad I found this forum! Been vaping for a little over 3 months already and am loving every second of it! So much better than normal smokes and I'm feeling much better because of it! I hope to be a regular contributor to this forum as I'm passionate about vaping and it's potential!





Vorador said:


> Hi . Been vaping For 4 months now . I smoked one cigarette since then but , the taste and throat hit was just not as good as the vaping gives .
> 
> So will stick to my ecig and can sit at my desk in office and vape





Lilu said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So pleased to find such a great spot online for all things vape related. I'm completely new to vaping, having decided just yesterday to stop smoking cigarettes. Today is the first day in 10 years I haven't bought a box of smokes - I'm hoping it stays that way and i'm sure that being here will be a huge help!
> 
> Looking forward to being smoke-free and learning more!



Welcome to all the new members  Hope you all have a great time here with us on the forum
Congrats to you all for kicking the stinkie habit and making the healthier switch, enjoy the journey and lock up your wallets hahaha
Cash seem to run out quickly when it comes to vaping 

Vape strong and Rock Hard

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

Vorador said:


> Hi . Been vaping For 4 months now . I smoked one cigarette since then but , the taste and throat hit was just not as good as the vaping gives .
> 
> So will stick to my ecig and can sit at my desk in office and vape


hello and welcome @Vorador 
well done on the 4 months stinkie free. Its quite the achievement.
All of the best going forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sovielenamen

Hi! I am I am working in pilot plant design (chemical) and switched to vaping 18 months ago . I smaoked some cigarettes since but they cannot compete with vaping and maybe the first drag tastes like good memories latest the third is only disgust.
Started with a Protank II which I lost, then a Protank Mini II, which I lost (I know, I know...), then a TWISP which surprised me positivly except for being overpriced and now a Protank Mini III on a Vision Spinner II. I used pure PG 3,6 and1,5 ohm coils.

Don't know if this is ther right place but whatever I need something else in hardware as my setup now is far from what I want. The Protank is likely to leak and whilst vaping too often releases liquid which I want to vape and not to drink.
The setup is plain ugly and unesthetic.
I have no time to search to the incredible masses of possibilities one more praised then the other so maybe somebody will lend a helping hand here:
The whole setup should be shorter then a TWISP with a 1100MA batterie, it can be considerable thicker though, no problem as long the it is one size allover, a straight tube. 1200mA batterie, a so called "mechanical" might be best for me.
I am not going to wind coils myself so the vaporizer should have replaceable coils which are available and stay available for the time being. Locally available.
Vaporizer only with real glass, no plastic and it must produce serious hits and three or four in row, not only one and then going downhill.

As mentioned before I tend to loose this stuff somehow, this cannot be changed, so the setup must be prized with this in mind, not ultracheap but also not far out. I would have to buy two anyways, say I buy a second as soon I know for sure that thats the real McCoy.
Must be available locally in SA better would be in Joburg directly.
I am waiting for too much items from abroad already since months, no thanks, not anymore, only Courier and thats out of relation.
Thought at about R800 for one unit with replacement coils, would take a well groomed used ones too so it fits my needs.

Thanks, and sorry for stomping in and demanding spoonfeeding of this kind, it is just to much to read here...

/P

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

sovielenamen said:


> Hi! I am I am working in pilot plant design (chemical) and switched to vaping 18 months ago . I smaoked some cigarettes since but they cannot compete with vaping and maybe the first drag tastes like good memories latest the third is only disgust.
> Started with a Protank II which I lost, then a Protank Mini II, which I lost (I know, I know...), then a TWISP which surprised me positivly except for being overpriced and now a Protank Mini III on a Vision Spinner II. I used pure PG 3,6 and1,5 ohm coils.
> 
> Don't know if this is ther right place but whatever I need something else in hardware as my setup now is far from what I want. The Protank is likely to leak and whilst vaping too often releases liquid which I want to vape and not to drink.
> The setup is plain ugly and unesthetic.
> I have no time to search to the incredible masses of possibilities one more praised then the other so maybe somebody will lend a helping hand here:
> The whole setup should be shorter then a TWISP with a 1100MA batterie, it can be considerable thicker though, no problem as long the it is one size allover, a straight tube. 1200mA batterie, a so called "mechanical" might be best for me.
> I am not going to wind coils myself so the vaporizer should have replaceable coils which are available and stay available for the time being. Locally available.
> Vaporizer only with real glass, no plastic and it must produce serious hits and three or four in row, not only one and then going downhill.
> 
> As mentioned before I tend to loose this stuff somehow, this cannot be changed, so the setup must be prized with this in mind, not ultracheap but also not far out. I would have to buy two anyways, say I buy a second as soon I know for sure that thats the real McCoy.
> Must be available locally in SA better would be in Joburg directly.
> I am waiting for too much items from abroad already since months, no thanks, not anymore, only Courier and thats out of relation.
> Thought at about R800 for one unit with replacement coils, would take a well groomed used ones too so it fits my needs.
> 
> Thanks, and sorry for stomping in and demanding spoonfeeding of this kind, it is just to much to read here...
> 
> /P


Most welcome to the forum. Here are your 2 choices from my side. Chosen that vendor (Pretoria) cause he has both in stock:

iStick - http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/iSTICK-VV-20Watt-MOD with Mini Aspire Nautilus - http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Original-MINI-Aspire-Nautilus-BVC-MINI and spare BVC coils - http://eciggies.co.za/Aspire-Nautilus-BVC-Coils-Mini-AND-Mega-X5-PACK OR
eGrip - http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/JoyeTech-eGrip-20Watt-MOD-BLACK and spare coils - http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/JoyeTech-eGrip-COILS-X5Pack
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

sovielenamen said:


> Hi! I am I am working in pilot plant design (chemical) and switched to vaping 18 months ago . I smaoked some cigarettes since but they cannot compete with vaping and maybe the first drag tastes like good memories latest the third is only disgust.
> Started with a Protank II which I lost, then a Protank Mini II, which I lost (I know, I know...), then a TWISP which surprised me positivly except for being overpriced and now a Protank Mini III on a Vision Spinner II. I used pure PG 3,6 and1,5 ohm coils.
> 
> Don't know if this is ther right place but whatever I need something else in hardware as my setup now is far from what I want. The Protank is likely to leak and whilst vaping too often releases liquid which I want to vape and not to drink.
> The setup is plain ugly and unesthetic.
> I have no time to search to the incredible masses of possibilities one more praised then the other so maybe somebody will lend a helping hand here:
> The whole setup should be shorter then a TWISP with a 1100MA batterie, it can be considerable thicker though, no problem as long the it is one size allover, a straight tube. 1200mA batterie, a so called "mechanical" might be best for me.
> I am not going to wind coils myself so the vaporizer should have replaceable coils which are available and stay available for the time being. Locally available.
> Vaporizer only with real glass, no plastic and it must produce serious hits and three or four in row, not only one and then going downhill.
> 
> As mentioned before I tend to loose this stuff somehow, this cannot be changed, so the setup must be prized with this in mind, not ultracheap but also not far out. I would have to buy two anyways, say I buy a second as soon I know for sure that thats the real McCoy.
> Must be available locally in SA better would be in Joburg directly.
> I am waiting for too much items from abroad already since months, no thanks, not anymore, only Courier and thats out of relation.
> Thought at about R800 for one unit with replacement coils, would take a well groomed used ones too so it fits my needs.
> 
> Thanks, and sorry for stomping in and demanding spoonfeeding of this kind, it is just to much to read here...
> 
> /P



First off, welcome to the forums 

As for recommendations, you will probably have better feedback by posting this question in the *General Vaporiser Talk *section*.*

*I*f you are in JHB (Fourways) you can always pop into Vape King, and they can help you in store with advice and recommendations.

Edit: The devices recommended by @Andre are spot on too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Oren said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought a starter kit from a colleague towards the end of October this year and have not smoked a cigarette since. I was only about a 15-a-day smoker though, so I'm sure that made it much easier for me than for others who did the immediate switch. I did have a really good Cuban (Cohiba) after the birth of my first child around mid-November, but haven't experienced any cravings. Guess it's straight up nicotine addiction for me then .
> 
> The starter kit included an EVOD BCC, a Twisp atomizer and an iTazte VV. He also kindly got me some different juices to try out at first. These included some of VM's, a Liqua and two Totally Wicked Red Label juices. I have subsequently purchased an Aspire Nautilus Mini, which is amazing, and I've placed my first order with Vapour Mountain for a few 10ml sample juices, just to explore a few different tastes. Silver's excellent reviews were a guiding factor in my choices. I currently have Colins's Cherry 12mg in the Mini (from the iVape kiosk in Westwood mall to tide me over until my order arrives). I have been an anonymous reader of this forum over the last few weeks and am astounded by the knowledge/information one can find here.
> 
> I am really glad to have found this local community, it's my VapePedia, and am most fortunate to have a vaping mentor, who is so willing and enthusiastic to assist and support a noob such as myself, as a colleague.
> 
> With all the media surrounding the topic of vaping, I had to register here to, in some small way, add my name to the growing list of those counted as vapers.



Welcome @Oren 
Congrats on stopping the stinkies and the birth of your child
Am honoured to discover my reviews helped you, just shout if you have any questions
All the best and enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Pet! said:


> Yay I finally joined. The vape meet on Saturday was really an awesome learning experience as well as alot fun, especially watching the competitions . The Admin rock  K



Warm welcome @Pet! 
Lol, the name is great.


----------



## Silver

Lilu said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So pleased to find such a great spot online for all things vape related. I'm completely new to vaping, having decided just yesterday to stop smoking cigarettes. Today is the first day in 10 years I haven't bought a box of smokes - I'm hoping it stays that way and i'm sure that being here will be a huge help!
> 
> Looking forward to being smoke-free and learning more!



Welcome @Lilu 
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey!
Just shout if you have questions


----------



## Silver

sovielenamen said:


> Hi! I am I am working in pilot plant design (chemical) and switched to vaping 18 months ago . I smaoked some cigarettes since but they cannot compete with vaping and maybe the first drag tastes like good memories latest the third is only disgust.
> Started with a Protank II which I lost, then a Protank Mini II, which I lost (I know, I know...), then a TWISP which surprised me positivly except for being overpriced and now a Protank Mini III on a Vision Spinner II. I used pure PG 3,6 and1,5 ohm coils.
> 
> Don't know if this is ther right place but whatever I need something else in hardware as my setup now is far from what I want. The Protank is likely to leak and whilst vaping too often releases liquid which I want to vape and not to drink.
> The setup is plain ugly and unesthetic.
> I have no time to search to the incredible masses of possibilities one more praised then the other so maybe somebody will lend a helping hand here:
> The whole setup should be shorter then a TWISP with a 1100MA batterie, it can be considerable thicker though, no problem as long the it is one size allover, a straight tube. 1200mA batterie, a so called "mechanical" might be best for me.
> I am not going to wind coils myself so the vaporizer should have replaceable coils which are available and stay available for the time being. Locally available.
> Vaporizer only with real glass, no plastic and it must produce serious hits and three or four in row, not only one and then going downhill.
> 
> As mentioned before I tend to loose this stuff somehow, this cannot be changed, so the setup must be prized with this in mind, not ultracheap but also not far out. I would have to buy two anyways, say I buy a second as soon I know for sure that thats the real McCoy.
> Must be available locally in SA better would be in Joburg directly.
> I am waiting for too much items from abroad already since months, no thanks, not anymore, only Courier and thats out of relation.
> Thought at about R800 for one unit with replacement coils, would take a well groomed used ones too so it fits my needs.
> 
> Thanks, and sorry for stomping in and demanding spoonfeeding of this kind, it is just to much to read here...
> 
> /P



Welcome @sovielenamen
Lol, stomping and demanding to be spoonfed, not to worry. We are here to help. I found myself nodding at your comments.

I agree with both of @Andre's options.

IStick and mini Aspire Nautilus. Great combination. I have it myself. The Nautilus mini is a great flavour producer. Only 2ml of juice and its quite thirsty, but well worth it in my opinion. Make sure you get the BVC coils for it. The iStick is a little powerhouse of note. Very cute. If anything, i find it a bit small but a super power source

The eGrip is great. I dont have one but had a good 10 minutes with it at the JHB vape meet and vaped on it a few times. Very small but very comfortable in the hand. Solidly built. Vape is great. Quite heavy. Perfect travel companion in my view.

Just dont lose them!

All the best


----------



## TyChi

Welcome to all the new ppl  this place is epic for everything vape and fun


----------



## SpaceRot

Hi guys, my name is Charl.

Currently at University studying forensics, started to vape about a year ago to get off cigs and all the hookah sessions.
Been vaping with a Twisp when out and about, and when chilling, I have a Paragon mod woth a PlumeVeil and Tobh.

Been really enjoying vaping and I hope I can help others as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome to the forum @SpaceRot 
Nice gear you have there. Please do not hesitate to share your experiences with us. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @SpaceRot ... you seem to be a veteran vaper already 

Enjoy the forum, everyone here is very nice and we're looking forward to learning from your experience, and maybe even teaching you a thing or too along the way


----------



## SpaceRot

Thanks guys, just quick question, do I have to post a certain amount of posts somewhere ex. "Newb's corner" before I can post somewhere else?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riaz

SpaceRot said:


> Thanks guys, just quick question, do I have to post a certain amount of posts somewhere ex. "Newb's corner" before I can post somewhere else?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi @SpaceRot

Nope, once you've introduced yourself, you welcome to post anywhere on the forum




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

SpaceRot said:


> Thanks guys, just quick question, do I have to post a certain amount of posts somewhere ex. "Newb's corner" before I can post somewhere else?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



No you do not. You are more than welcome to post where ever you like.


----------



## Silver

SpaceRot said:


> Hi guys, my name is Charl.
> 
> Currently at University studying forensics, started to vape about a year ago to get off cigs and all the hookah sessions.
> Been vaping with a Twisp when out and about, and when chilling, I have a Paragon mod woth a PlumeVeil and Tobh.
> 
> Been really enjoying vaping and I hope I can help others as well



Welcome @SpaceRot 
Congrats on switching to vaping
Wishing you a pleasant stay on the forum. Enjoy. 
We have a great place here


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome home @sovielenamen and @SpaceRot.

Most of us can attribute kicking smoking to the Twisps, but once you taste some of the other juices available, most people will quickly move on in flavors and in gear. Twisp's biggest downfall in my opinion is that they have no variable voltage options, and the top coil design on the Twisp leads to constant mouthfuls of juice when tilting the device to wick the coils. That was my experience anyway.
If you stick to Twisp flavors, then bear in mind that they are very well suited to the Twisp kit, which is likely their biggest upside too.

@sovielenamen, as @Andre mentioned, the iStick and the Nautilus Mini is a great combo. I've had the Nautilus Mini for a few months now and not a lot of other commercial tanks can beat that for flavor at the same price. The iStick does have it's quirks, as the positive pin tends to push down when inserting atomisers that have a longer 510 pin, causing the positive pin to push down over time & short every so often. To prevent this, you can also get the iStick Bending Adapter which has a spring loaded pin for the atomiser connection. The iStick has been very well received worldwide due it's excellent price / performance ratio for such a small device.
They are still selling like hotcakes, so finding someone with stock might actually end up being the biggest problem.

Enough waffling, but do enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jhs_jr

Hi all, Johan AKA Junior happy to have found the site through Patrick & Debbie of Vape King Pretoria, I'm a vew k"s from thear place so that's nice and stated vaping right from the start from V Kings gear and juice. the site is great so far in terms of all the info, links ext... I"m 35 male single and been vaping for 3 months now..... lekke Mann

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @jhs_jr enjoy your stay


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome to the forum @jhs_jr . Well done in the 3 months vaping. Awesome to see how the community is growing. Enjoy your stay here and be sure to share all your experiences with us. Happy vaping

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gamma

Hey everyone! 

Gamma here. Been lurking on the forum for some time but finally registered and decided to contribute.
Been vaping for about 2 months now. Bought a cheap CE5 (yea yea I was stupid) because I wanted to save money, and only after one day was over it and bought myself a Kanger Evod starting kit and so far very happy with it.

Trying to get my dad to get of the cigs as well but that is a battle for another day... 

Looking to upgrade really soon (Will make another post later today, really really amped for some new stuff) so suggestions will be amazing.


----------



## Marzuq

Hi @Gamma 
happy to hear your have upgraded from lurking to full member. well done on 2 months stinkie free and good luck will trying to convert your dad. I know the struggle in that one. For now i have me dad smoking and vaping side by side. 
Lets us know if we can give you a hand in trying to find your upgrade gear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Gamma stepping out of the shadows 

I can safely say that if you ask any advice on this forum you are almost certain to get all the info you will ever need - the people here are very friendly and extremely helpful


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to our little corner of the interwebnet @Shazzi Lynn @WesinEL001 @UnholyMunk @Pet! @Vorador @Lilu @sovielenamen @SpaceRot @jhs_jr and @Gamma ....pheew, so many new members, have an awesome time vaping and enjoy the forum folks


----------



## Smokey

howsit guys, I am new to the vaping scene, i am not a cigarette smoker but im a fan of "Hookah pipes", but intrigued by the vaping scene, my starter setup is the aspire CF sub ohm device paired with the aspire atlantis, ive decided on this particular setup based on some advice and reviews given in this forum, this setup is giving me awesome flavour and clouds and i could not be happier,......i am now hunting down awesome flavours(zero).....any suggestions????

thanks
JJ

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @jhs_jr and @Gamma. Hope you enjoy the forum.

@Gamma, plenty of info & helpful members on here, so you might get overwhelmed by all the responses for recommended gear


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Smokey ...that is an epic starter kit...enjoy the ride

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ebrahim

Hi guys, I vaped before but that was about a year ago fell off the wagon hard and still trying to get back on.
I want to start again but not sure what I should get.


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to the forum @Ebrahim
This is definitely the right place to find your way back and get back on that wagon again.
Let us know what it is you are looking for and we will assist in finding the right gear for you.

For now pop around my place i have a vv spinner and protank mini to help you get started again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ebrahim

Marzuq said:


> welcome to the forum @Ebrahim
> This is definitely the right place to find your way back and get back on that wagon again.
> Let us know what it is you are looking for and we will assist in finding the right gear for you.
> 
> For now pop around my place i have a vv spinner and protank mini to help you get started again


 Thanks , now just to find out what a vv spinner is lol.


----------



## Marzuq

Ebrahim said:


> Thanks , now just to find out what a vv spinner is lol.




its a variable voltage battery. It basically allows you to tune up the voltage from 3.3v to 4.8v. that will make your vape milder and stronger as you prefer. its what i used as a starter kit and what got my hooked on everything else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ebrahim

Marzuq said:


> its a variable voltage battery. It basically allows you to tune up the voltage from 3.3v to 4.8v. that will make your vape milder and stronger as you prefer. its what i used as a starter kit and what got my hooked on everything else.


 Sounds good thanks.


----------



## Vapologist

HI Guys, 

New to the forum, although I've checked it out several times and taken advice from you guys quite a bit.

Currently thinking of going into the e-liquid business and would like as much information from the community as possible. 

I have about 40-50k to start off with and would appreciate any and all your advice. 

Chat soon


----------



## Andre

Vapologist said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> New to the forum, although I've checked it out several times and taken advice from you guys quite a bit.
> 
> Currently thinking of going into the e-liquid business and would like as much information from the community as possible.
> 
> I have about 40-50k to start off with and would appreciate any and all your advice.
> 
> Chat soon


Most welcome to the forum. I cannot give you any advice, maybe contact some of the vendors on the forum. Happy vaping.


----------



## Elmar Prinsloo

Hi. Elmar here. Started vaping a month ago.
Hardware: Twisp Clearo
Liquid: Vapour Mountain (Converted from Twisp)

I have tried to quit multiple times, but to no avail.
I love the smoking habit itself, but hate the dependence and smell - vaping is working so far.
My goal it to downgrade on strenght till I am on 0mg nicotine intake and only "smoking" for the habit.


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @Vapologist as @Andre has advised you can contact the vendors via PM or their sub forum and discuss how to forward your business. Also keep in mind that if you plan to market any products going forward you would need to register as a vendor on the forum and do so via the sub forum which will be made available to you.

welcome @Elmar Prinsloo i agree with you. smoking is a habit and the worst part is the smell. i like your plan going forward and wish you well in that quest. If you need any help or wish to contribute please do not hesitate.


----------



## Vincent

Greetings all,

My name is Vincent, I started vaping 1.5 years ago (after 8 years of analog smoking) and couldn't be happier. I started out with a couple of ego style batteries and some rather suspect atomizers and steadily progressed (with thanks to the boat loads of useful information on this forum) to regulated box mods and of course, the all mighty Reo. I've been lurking here for a while now and while I still don't feel like I have anything particularly useful to say, I figured it's time to come out of hiding and introduce myself 

I would also like to take this opportunity to say thanks to everyone on this forum, this is an incredible community and an invaluable resource for vaping in SA filled to the brim with friendly and knowledgeable folk. Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Vincent said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> My name is Vincent, I started vaping 1.5 years ago (after 8 years of analog smoking) and couldn't be happier. I started out with a couple of ego style batteries and some rather suspect atomizers and steadily progressed (with thanks to the boat loads of useful information on this forum) to regulated box mods and of course, the all mighty Reo. I've been lurking here for a while now and while I still don't feel like I have anything particularly useful to say, I figured it's time to come out of hiding and introduce myself
> 
> I would also like to take this opportunity to say thanks to everyone on this forum, this is an incredible community and an invaluable resource for vaping in SA filled to the brim with friendly and knowledgeable folk. Thanks guys!



Welcome @Vincent 

Nice to see you come out of PM's


----------



## Andre

Vincent said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> My name is Vincent, I started vaping 1.5 years ago (after 8 years of analog smoking) and couldn't be happier. I started out with a couple of ego style batteries and some rather suspect atomizers and steadily progressed (with thanks to the boat loads of useful information on this forum) to regulated box mods and of course, the all mighty Reo. I've been lurking here for a while now and while I still don't feel like I have anything particularly useful to say, I figured it's time to come out of hiding and introduce myself
> 
> I would also like to take this opportunity to say thanks to everyone on this forum, this is an incredible community and an invaluable resource for vaping in SA filled to the brim with friendly and knowledgeable folk. Thanks guys!


Thank you for introducing yourself. Not that I have a problem with members not posting - we each have our own style. Congrats on being stinky free for such a long time - a great achievement.
And we have a Reonaut I was not aware of! Wow, please post a picture of your Reo in the Reo Mail thread so we can properly welcome you and award you the badge!
Happy vaping.


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to ALL the new members, enjoy your stay here


----------



## Vincent

Thanks @kimbo, I'm a recovering cyber hermit 

Thank you for the congrats @Andre, I will be making a post in Reo Mail shortly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @Vincent and a fellow reonaut too
Another reoville resident.
awesome achievement on dropping stinkies. hoping to you will share your experiences with us


----------



## Vapologist

Thanks Andre


----------



## Jos

Howdy all.

I am new to this whole vape thing having been semi-converted by RF.

I have been on HD's now for nearly 3 weeks and still going strong.

Currently Vape on a Aerotank Mega and an EMOW on two VV's.

Haven't tried many juices but sofar prefer the Vapour Mountain Premium juices and specifically the Menthol Ice. Have tried the Coffee and a couple of the other fruity stuff but nothing has really tickled my fancy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Jos said:


> Howdy all.
> 
> I am new to this whole vape thing having been semi-converted by RF.
> 
> I have been on HD's now for nearly 3 weeks and still going strong.
> 
> Currently Vape on a Aerotank Mega and an EMOW on two VV's.
> 
> Haven't tried many juices but sofar prefer the Vapour Mountain Premium juices and specifically the Menthol Ice. Have tried the Coffee and a couple of the other fruity stuff but nothing has really tickled my fancy.


Most welcome. What are HD's? Happy vaping, shout if you have any questions.


----------



## Jos

'high definition'

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> Howdy all.
> 
> I am new to this whole vape thing having been semi-converted by RF.
> 
> I have been on HD's now for nearly 3 weeks and still going strong.
> 
> Currently Vape on a Aerotank Mega and an EMOW on two VV's.
> 
> Haven't tried many juices but sofar prefer the Vapour Mountain Premium juices and specifically the Menthol Ice. Have tried the Coffee and a couple of the other fruity stuff but nothing has really tickled my fancy.



Welcome @Jos! About time you got here! BTW I have a REO for you!


----------



## Jos

Sweet - will swing by later in the week.


----------



## VapingDave

Hi guys, hello hello hello. Yes im a vaping addict, and loving it. Started in june and escalated quickly. 

Started on the protank mini, then, the Kayfun mini, now the orchid v3 with an itaste svd, next week paragon mechanical mod clone. ))

Vaping on them craft vapour, its legitimate.

Was at vapemeet jhb last weekend. Fun times. 

So yah, this is me.

Thanks and vape on!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @VapingDave enjoy your stay. I'm also a vape addict - just love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

VapingDave said:


> Hi guys, hello hello hello. Yes im a vaping addict, and loving it. Started in june and escalated quickly.
> 
> Started on the protank mini, then, the Kayfun mini, now the orchid v3 with an itaste svd, next week paragon mechanical mod clone. ))
> 
> Vaping on them craft vapour, its legitimate.
> 
> Was at vapemeet jhb last weekend. Fun times.
> 
> So yah, this is me.
> 
> Thanks and vape on!


Most welcome to the official forum for vaping addicts. Here we shall fire your addiction to new heights! Congrats on being stinky free since June - a great achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome to the community @Jos and @VapingDave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mmobi

Hello all, been vaping for about 6 months, recently ditched my twisp for good and enjoying a mini protank 3, looking forward to trying out some different juices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

mmobi said:


> Hello all, been vaping for about 6 months, recently ditched my twisp for good and enjoying a mini protank 3, looking forward to trying out some different juices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello and welcome @mmobi . 6 months is quite the achievement good on you for the accomplishment. Give our local boys a try. The juices here are awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

mmobi said:


> Hello all, been vaping for about 6 months, recently ditched my twisp for good and enjoying a mini protank 3, looking forward to trying out some different juices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most welcome. Congrats on the 6 months - an awesome accomplishment. The mPT3 is a solid clearomizer. Happy vaping.


----------



## Dubz

@mmobi well done so far! Awesome achievement. I'm sure after dropping the twisp you are really starting to enjoy vaping the way if should be  Welcome to the forum and enjoy your stay


----------



## Vapologist

Thanks Marzuq


----------



## Marzuq

Vapologist said:


> Thanks Marzuq


No problem bro

Just a quick one for future use, if you wish to tag the person you referring to use the @ before the forum handle eg @Vapologist 
this will automatically notify the person you referring to them and come up in their alerts.

all of the best going forward mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

wow - so many new members 

welcome to everyone, i'm sure you will enjoy it here


----------



## Arthster

Welcome all. pull up a chair. pull out a vape device, sit back, relax and enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed

Hi guys & girls.

Waheed here, been vaping since January 2014 and never looked back. Started on an evod setup moved on to a vision spinner 2, mini protank 3, emow. Vaping has become a hobby and some what a passion. I build my own coils and make my own juice but am still a student and am waiting to be schooled by the ecigssa community. 

Thank you all in advance for your knowledge, wit and help. 

BTW, Singapore confiscated all my vape kit so am looking to get the iStick and Lemo. Have already read some great threads here. Any objections?

Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome @Waheed 
almost the one year mark for you, well done bro,
sorry to hear your gear got confiscated but the istick and lemo is a great pairing.
best of luck mate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Waheed ...no objections here on the iStick+Lemo...I run that exact setup, and it works very well 

Have a look at this deal


----------



## Dubz

Welcome @Waheed that's a good combo - go for it.


----------



## Waheed

Thanks guys


----------



## Vapologist

Ah cool, good to know! Thanks again then @Marzuq. Likewise buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dassie

Hello Vaping World,

been at this for about 3 months now, and loving it. One of those that didn't start these to leave the ciggies - quit that about 15 years ago. Started with a Twisp, then started the bigger batteries (ego), and the better clearomisers. My current weapon of choice is a Magneto (Smok) and the Aspire Atlantis (very nice). On the very brink of venturing into the wonderful world of building.

Small plug - done most of my dealings with the guys from Vape King in Gezina (Pretoria) and they are great. Great service, great advice and just really welcoming. 

So that's me. Thanks for a great forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ESH

Welcome @Dassie I know that you will enjoy your stay.
Vape on


----------



## Waheed

Welcome @Dassie I new and can tell you these guys are awesome


----------



## Dubz

Welcome @Dassie enjoy your stay


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Dassie ... best relapse ever 
You did not fall of the wagon...you merely jump onto a better one 

Curious whether or not you are vaping 0mg juices or if you've joined the dark side with nicotine juices?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Dassie ... best relapse ever
> You did not fall of the wagon...you merely jump onto a better one
> 
> Curious whether or not you are vaping 0mg juices or if you've joined the dark side with nicotine juices?



Hi - yeah, started off with the nic, and when, after morning #2, I reached for my vape before my eyes were open, decided to stop that train - so I do only the 0's now.. Miss the hit, but I don't really want to go down that road again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dassie

th


Dubz said:


> Welcome @Dassie enjoy your stay


Thank you! Feeling welcome here already. Great forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie

ESH said:


> Welcome @Dassie I know that you will enjoy your stay.
> Vape on


Thanks dude - you know why I love this.


----------



## Arthster

Welcome @Dassie.


----------



## Dassie

Waheed said:


> Welcome @Dassie I new and can tell you these guys are awesome


Hey - welcome to you too!


----------



## Dassie

Arthster said:


> Welcome @Dassie.


Thank you. I must tell you, I feel welcome


----------



## Andre

Dassie said:


> Hello Vaping World,
> 
> been at this for about 3 months now, and loving it. One of those that didn't start these to leave the ciggies - quit that about 15 years ago. Started with a Twisp, then started the bigger batteries (ego), and the better clearomisers. My current weapon of choice is a Magneto (Smok) and the Aspire Atlantis (very nice). On the very brink of venturing into the wonderful world of building.
> 
> Small plug - done most of my dealings with the guys from Vape King in Gezina (Pretoria) and they are great. Great service, great advice and just really welcoming.
> 
> So that's me. Thanks for a great forum.


Most welcome. A great hobby - enjoy your journey!


----------



## Dassie

Andre said:


> Most welcome. A great hobby - enjoy your journey!


Thanks Andre. It has been only fun up to now


----------



## josephking

Hi all im Joe, been vaping 1 year on first of january... here with lots of questions when ive figured this site out... keep cool, keep vaping!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome @josephking well done on staying off the stinkies  Enjoy your stay


----------



## Arthster

Welcome @josephking


----------



## Andre

josephking said:


> Hi all im Joe, been vaping 1 year on first of january... here with lots of questions when ive figured this site out... keep cool, keep vaping!!


Most welcome. Looking forward to your questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> Hi - yeah, started off with the nic, and when, after morning #2, I reached for my vape before my eyes were open, decided to stop that train - so I do only the 0's now.. Miss the hit, but I don't really want to go down that road again.



Well done mate...great that you managed to steer clear of the nic - sure it's fun, but it's a bit of a bummer when all the batteries die at the same time and eksom kills the power 

Enjoy the flavours and the gear...I half expect that's the best part of vaping anyways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> Well done mate...great that you managed to steer clear of the nic - sure it's fun, but it's a bit of a bummer when all the batteries die at the same time and eksom kills the power
> 
> Enjoy the flavours and the gear...I half expect that's the best part of vaping anyways


I agree completely. So much fun to be had. And I love the community around it. And btw - dead batteries affect wants as badly as what they do needs..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Dassie said:


> I agree completely. So much fun to be had. And I love the community around it. And btw - dead batteries affect wants as badly as what they do needs..



Haha, I hear you...may everyone's batteries be ever charged this festive season

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waheed

Aamen


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome to the forum @Dassie and @josephking


----------



## Dassie

Marzuq said:


> Welcome to the forum @Dassie and @josephking


Thank you. Really appreciate the culture you guys have created here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Va-poor

Hello everyone,

I have been vaping for a bit over a year now. I have also been lurking for a while. 

My humble beginnings from a maxi have only progressed to a vv battery and a protank.

My brother has subsequently shown me the light with a rba and mech.

So my search for better vaping continues and I will be keeping an eye on the classifieds.

I look forward to getting to know you all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Va-poor...congrats on a year of vaping 

Nothing wrong with the VV+Protank setup - a very dependable vape. However, your brother has probably spoiled that setup for you now...once you hit the RBAs there's no going back - it really is a whole other level of vape 

Have fun on the forum, we're all a little crazy here...but in a good way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Va-poor said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been vaping for a bit over a year now. I have also been lurking for a while.
> 
> My humble beginnings from a maxi have only progressed to a vv battery and a protank.
> 
> My brother has subsequently shown me the light with a rba and mech.
> 
> So my search for better vaping continues and I will be keeping an eye on the classifieds.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all.


Hi there @Va-poor I'm lad to hear you have been upgraded from lurker to official member. Your vaping journey is just about to begin with the search for new gear. It's addictive and accumulating new gear and juices is what will come naturally to you very soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

@Va-poor welcome to the forum. Congrats on staying off the stinkies. I was a lurker here too before I joined  Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH

free3dom said:


> Well done mate...great that you managed to steer clear of the nic - sure it's fun, but it's a bit of a bummer when all the batteries die at the same time and eksom kills the power
> 
> Enjoy the flavours and the gear...I half expect that's the best part of vaping anyways


Want , nae need more spare batteries, precious batteries

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Smokey @Ebrahim @Vapologist @Elmar Prinsloo @Vincent @Jos @VapingDave @mmobi @Waheed @Dassie @josephking @Va-poor 

Hope you all enjoy the forum

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Smokey

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @Smokey @Ebrahim @Vapologist @Elmar Prinsloo @Vincent @Jos @VapingDave @mmobi @Waheed @Dassie @josephking @Va-poor
> 
> Hope you all enjoy the forum



***************************************

thanks @BumbleBee really enjoying it so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Blanket welcome to all the new friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

Thx for the warm welcome - like any new hobby (read obsession) there is plenty to learn and I am trying to work my way through the threads.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tarka

Hi all, been vaping a little over two years, start back then with a Leo and currently rocking a VapeOnly mech mod with a Lemo RTA. I'm in the market for a new device though, I miss my variable voltage. Hoping to have some nice discussions and learn interesting things on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Tarka


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Tarka ...you chose a good time for an upgrade (or relapse ) to VV/VW - the market is positively booming with fantastic devices right now. Good luck in your search, there's no shortage of info on here


----------



## BumbleBee

Tarka said:


> Hi all, been vaping a little over two years, start back then with a Leo and currently rocking a VapeOnly mech mod with a Lemo RTA. I'm in the market for a new device though, I miss my variable voltage. Hoping to have some nice discussions and learn interesting things on this forum.


Welcome @Tarka 

Hope you enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome to the community @Tarka. 
2 years an amazing achievement. And definitely means you are no longer a noob Vaper. There is an abundance of information here. If you need any assistance just let us know and you will see the responses come flooding in. All of the best on your hunt for a new mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarka

Thanks all for the warm welcome. I'm leaning towards the istick , but I also still wanted use my 18350 batteries. I'll do some research and decide.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tarka said:


> Thanks all for the warm welcome. I'm leaning towards the istick , but I also still wanted use my 18350 batteries. I'll do some research and decide.


Most welcome. The iStick is a great little device. Do see from some of the newest threads we shall shortly have all sorts of Mini Box Mods - Cloupor, Sigelei, IPV, etcetera - shall be spoilt for choice. And all look like they will be quite affordable. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## J_ler

Hi all,

My name is James. Originally from Somerset West/Cape Town and now living in London, UK.

Started feeling really terrible about my 20 cigs a day habit bout 3 months ago. Did some research and discovered the wonderful world of ecigs and vaping.

Two months of no cigs now and going strong, and most importantly feeling much better 

I use Kangertech almost exclusively when it comes to atomizers (they also all use the same coils which is a bonus). Batteries/mods include some egos, the mvp 2 (can't recommend this enough, and recently got a sigelei zmax mini.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

J_ler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is James. Originally from Somerset West/Cape Town and now living in London, UK.
> 
> Started feeling really terrible about my 20 cigs a day habit bout 3 months ago. Did some research and discovered the wonderful world of ecigs and vaping.
> 
> Two months of no cigs now and going strong, and most importantly feeling much better
> 
> I use Kangertech almost exclusively when it comes to atomizers (they also all use the same coils which is a bonus). Batteries/mods include some egos, the mvp 2 (can't recommend this enough, and recently got a sigelei zmax mini.


Welcome to the forum 

Really glad to hear vaping is working so well for you  Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask if you need any advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Hi all


----------



## Dassie

J_ler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is James. Originally from Somerset West/Cape Town and now living in London, UK.
> 
> Started feeling really terrible about my 20 cigs a day habit bout 3 months ago. Did some research and discovered the wonderful world of ecigs and vaping.
> 
> Two months of no cigs now and going strong, and most importantly feeling much better
> 
> I use Kangertech almost exclusively when it comes to atomizers (they also all use the same coils which is a bonus). Batteries/mods include some egos, the mvp 2 (can't recommend this enough, and recently got a sigelei zmax mini.


Welcome James. I am new here too and can't state strongly enough how welcoming and helpful everyone here is. You will enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

J_ler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is James. Originally from Somerset West/Cape Town and now living in London, UK.
> 
> Started feeling really terrible about my 20 cigs a day habit bout 3 months ago. Did some research and discovered the wonderful world of ecigs and vaping.
> 
> Two months of no cigs now and going strong, and most importantly feeling much better
> 
> I use Kangertech almost exclusively when it comes to atomizers (they also all use the same coils which is a bonus). Batteries/mods include some egos, the mvp 2 (can't recommend this enough, and recently got a sigelei zmax mini.


Most welcome. Congrats on the 2 months - no mean achievement. Yes, the MVP2 is a tried and tested device, even has it own subforum here. Happy vaping.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @J_ler. Great job on 2 months smoke free - truly a great achievement to be proud of. Welcome to our little "cloud", enjoy your stay


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome @J_ler 
Congrats on a great achievement of 2 months stinkie free. It can only get better from here. Best of luck going forward


----------



## Waheed

Welcome @J_ler. Lots of knowledge to be tapped here. Wow, only two months and you already own so many devices. I got some catching up to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Welcome all new members... You have come to right place... Lots of lovely people to help you along your journey of vaping! Vape strong!


----------



## Mo Khan

Hi All 

Am now vaping for over a year ... started with a twisp and have evolved to Mini mega 
Using Kangertech clearomiser with vision spinner battery ...Loving It . I do still Love the Twsip flavours as i have not yet found so premium flavours yet...Unless someone can advise better ....?

This is an Awesome Site , Thanks all ...
Vape On 

With Vaping regards ' Mo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Mo Khan said:


> Hi All
> 
> Am now vaping for over a year ... started with a twisp and have evolved to Mini mega
> Using Kangertech clearomiser with vision spinner battery ...Loving It . I do still Love the Twsip flavours as i have not yet found so premium flavours yet...Unless someone can advise better ....?
> 
> This is an Awesome Site , Thanks all ...
> Vape On
> 
> With Vaping regards ' Mo


Welcome to the forum @Mo Khan


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Mo Khan ... great stuff vaping for 1 year plus, that puts you in Veteran territory 

As for premium flavours...we are spoiled for choice with fantastic local and inernational made juices sold by the various vendors on here.
Have a look a the e-liquid reviews section to get an idea of what is available and how the stack up.

Enjoy the vaping and the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mo Khan said:


> Hi All
> 
> Am now vaping for over a year ... started with a twisp and have evolved to Mini mega
> Using Kangertech clearomiser with vision spinner battery ...Loving It . I do still Love the Twsip flavours as i have not yet found so premium flavours yet...Unless someone can advise better ....?
> 
> This is an Awesome Site , Thanks all ...
> Vape On
> 
> With Vaping regards ' Mo


Most welcome. Congrats on the year+ - an awesome achievement. Have you tried the juices from www.vapourmountain.co.za? Their Berry Blaze and VM4 are hugely popular. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mo Khan

@free3dom Thanks Dude , Appreciate the WA ..(Welcome & Advise)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elmar Prinsloo

Mo Khan said:


> Hi All
> 
> Am now vaping for over a year ... started with a twisp and have evolved to Mini mega
> Using Kangertech clearomiser with vision spinner battery ...Loving It . I do still Love the Twsip flavours as i have not yet found so premium flavours yet...Unless someone can advise better ....?
> 
> This is an Awesome Site , Thanks all ...
> Vape On
> 
> With Vaping regards ' Mo


Hi @Mo Khan
Welcome to the clan.

I also used to love the Twisp flavours, until I convert to Vapour Mountain (VM).

VM is much cheaper than Twisp and very good clean quality.
VM flavours are also available in variable strength opposed to Twisp 0mg/18mg only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## John

Hello everyone 

I'm John from Durban, ZA. Vaping now for almost a year. Daily Vape is a vision Spinner II, a Protank Mini 3 and a Protank 2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waheed

Welcome @John and everyone else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome home @John 

We may have to clear out that temp folder and put something useful in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John

Haha @free3dom, I'm still installing. Should be out of that temp folder in no time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John

Mo Khan said:


> Hi All
> 
> Am now vaping for over a year ... started with a twisp and have evolved to Mini mega
> Using Kangertech clearomiser with vision spinner battery ...Loving It . I do still Love the Twsip flavours as i have not yet found so premium flavours yet...Unless someone can advise better ....?
> 
> This is an Awesome Site , Thanks all ...
> Vape On
> 
> With Vaping regards ' Mo


Hey Mo. Took me a while to gather up the courage to try something new. I'm really enjoying the Vape Elixir range. Not a great throat hit but amazing flavour so I usually mix with Wild flavours from eciggies. The wild range isn't bad either, you just have to choose your flavours carefully. Vape king e-juice is great too. Got a box of Liqua flavours over the weekend. They smell great, hope they vape great too

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Welcome @John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @John 

Glad to hear you're enjoying vaping and trying new juices, I'm sure you'll enjoy it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome @John you will enjoy it here for sure. Mountains of info and awesome members

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to @Mo Khan and @John 
trust you will find your stay here very inspiring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Sup @John

Enjoy the forum bro, this place is an encyclopedia of information

Happy Vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bender

Hi to all the peeps. Finally joined up. Been vaping about a year and half now, Started off with the nitty gritty green smoke.
My name is Dean, I love futurama, especially Bender. I am from Kempton Park. Happy days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

About Freaking Time @Bender!!!! glad you are here! you are gonna get addicted!
Vape long Bro!


----------



## Marzuq

hello and welcom @Bender 
a year and half is quite the achevement. please do share some of your experiences with us


----------



## Dubz

Welcome @Bender enjoy your stay


----------



## Bender

Hey @Marzuq 
No, not a lot of exp, been using clearos after green smoke. Only started in April this year building on RDA and RTA. So I would say exp from April this year 2014.


----------



## free3dom

Bender said:


> Hey @Marzuq
> No, not a lot of exp, been using clearos after green smoke. Only started in April this year building on RDA and RTA. So I would say exp from April this year 2014.



Welcome @Bender ...that's still longer than alot of us 

But now your "real" vaping journey can begin since you've joined up here 

PS: Hope you've created your own bender RBA (the kayfun seems a popular device in this regard)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Bender said:


> Hey @Marzuq
> No, not a lot of exp, been using clearos after green smoke. Only started in April this year building on RDA and RTA. So I would say exp from April this year 2014.


@Bender any and all experience counts here


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Bender


----------



## Ollie

Wussup and welcome @Bender


----------



## Arthster

Welcome to all the new members. Hope you find your stay friendly and informative, we are generally a friendly bunch but we do try and keep jokes to a minimum this is serious stuffs 

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Welcome to all the new members. Hope you find your stay friendly and informative, we are generally a friendly bunch but we do try and keep jokes to a minimum this is serious stuffs
> 
> View attachment 17945​


Seriously fun 

...your move


----------



## Arthster

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Or rather let me rephrase...
​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## davisvaping

Hello everyone. I am 31 years old and have been smoking since I was 20. I quit smoking about two years ago and have been vaping since.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bender

Hi @davisvaping . Congrats and welcome


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @davisvaping 
2 years is a awesome achievement. well done and hope to hear some of your experiences


----------



## Ollie

Howzit @davisvaping. Congrats on kicking the stinkies and welcome to the forum!


----------



## davisvaping

Marzuq said:


> welcome @davisvaping
> 2 years is a awesome achievement. well done and hope to hear some of your experiences


Thanks. I feel it's important that every vaper here knows the struggle we've been through and are still facing for the right to vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi.
I am a 53 year old "grumpy old man" . I started vaping about five months ago. I had been smoking stinkies for 35 years (about 30 per day). My original intention was to try vaping to cut down on smoking. I had no intention to quit altogether. On day one I smoked two cigarettes, one on day two, and I haven't touched a cigarette since. Crazy isn't it ? I gave up smoking without even trying !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi.
> I am a 53 year old "grumpy old man" . I started vaping about five months ago. I had been smoking stinkies for 35 years (about 30 per day). My original intention was to try vaping to cut down on smoking. I had no intention to quit altogether. On day one I smoked two cigarettes, one on day two, and I haven't touched a cigarette since. Crazy isn't it ? I gave up smoking without even trying !


Most welcome to the forum and to the grumpy old man club. Many of us oldies around here - amazing the diversity of people vaping has brought together. Congrats on quitting the stinkies. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi.
> I am a 53 year old "grumpy old man" . I started vaping about five months ago. I had been smoking stinkies for 35 years (about 30 per day). My original intention was to try vaping to cut down on smoking. I had no intention to quit altogether. On day one I smoked two cigarettes, one on day two, and I haven't touched a cigarette since. Crazy isn't it ? I gave up smoking without even trying !



welcome @Puff the Magic Dragon 
i can totally relate to your story. My intention was not to stop smoking either. just to use vaping as a cut down measure. and without realizing it i ended up going without stinkies and found myself vaping exclusively.
Good luck going forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Puff the Magic Dragon...Congrats on giving up smoking, seems it's never too late to make a change for the better and I applaud you for it - giving up a 35 habit is very impressive indeed 

Enjoy the forum, as for me (and many others) it has become an important (and fun) part of vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi.
> I am a 53 year old "grumpy old man" . I started vaping about five months ago. I had been smoking stinkies for 35 years (about 30 per day). My original intention was to try vaping to cut down on smoking. I had no intention to quit altogether. On day one I smoked two cigarettes, one on day two, and I haven't touched a cigarette since. Crazy isn't it ? I gave up smoking without even trying !



Well done! and welcome to the forum. As @Andre said; quite a few old grumpy men around - fortunately I'm not one of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Well done! and welcome to the forum. As @Andre said; quite a few old grumpy men around - fortunately I'm not one of them


Lol, yes you are not grumpy....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Lol, yes you are not grumpy....



Oh you forgot to ad: ..... and not old!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ollie

Welcome to the forum @Puff the Magic Dragon 

Congrats on quitting the stinkies!


----------



## Donnie (USA)

*GREETINGS from Rio Rancho, New Mexico! I'm DON or DONNIE and I am pleased to now be part of the forum! I will do my best to add information if it is within the scope of my abilities. I have been 'vaping' now for just over one year and as so many know - vaping is now a way of life and without a doubt the number one reason I have been able to "kick the smoking habit"!

I recently moved into a 'mod' - a Magneto II after using only eGo style batteries with a Kanger T3S on top. I benefitted from a lot of 'hand holding' when I first began this journey and now am ready to take the next step in vaping. I will no doubt go very slowly and gather as much new information as possible reading and hopefully absorbing the vast amount of knowledge that is available.

It is a pleasure to join the group and see so many folks providing information on all aspects of vaping. THANKS AGAIN!

From Senility Central ...... Old Man Donnie*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @davisvaping @Puff the Magic Dragon and @Donnie (USA) 

Enjoy the forum guys


----------



## Arthster

Welcome to our little family @Donnie (USA) and @Puff the Magic Dragon.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Donnie (USA) ..we offer exceptional hand holding here - our many members have really great insights

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Most welcome to the forum @Donnie (USA), I'm sure you'll find we're a mad bunch of helpful vaping enthusiasts. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wikked

Hi. Brand new vaper from CT. @eviltoy has been my guru into this cloudy world and I just picked up the aqua and cana that Riaz had for sale. Looking forward to lots of learning and fiddling

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @wikked, glad you've already got sorted with devices from our wonderful members...you can rest assured they will be of great quality.

When you have some time, please add an avatar and your location (City) to your profile. This makes it easier to identify your posts and streamlines sales/trades etc. by knowing where you are located.

And enjoy the forum...and the new gear


----------



## Andre

wikked said:


> Hi. Brand new vaper from CT. @eviltoy has been my guru into this cloudy world and I just picked up the aqua and cana that Riaz had for sale. Looking forward to lots of learning and fiddling


Most welcome. @eviltoy is an old hand and a great guru to have. Happy vaping and do tell us about it.


----------



## Ollie

Welcome to the forum @wikked


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome @Donnie (USA) ans @wikked


----------



## Silver

wikked said:


> Hi. Brand new vaper from CT. @eviltoy has been my guru into this cloudy world and I just picked up the aqua and cana that Riaz had for sale. Looking forward to lots of learning and fiddling



Welcome @wikked 
Happy vaping and may you enjoy the journey
Wishing you all the best for your stay on the forum


----------



## Michaelsa

Va-poor said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been vaping for a bit over a year now. I have also been lurking for a while.
> 
> My humble beginnings from a maxi have only progressed to a vv battery and a protank.
> 
> My brother has subsequently shown me the light with a rba and mech.
> 
> So my search for better vaping continues and I will be keeping an eye on the classifieds.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all.


Something about a rabbit hole?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Welcome new members and merry Christmas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheLongTwitch

Hello everybody and a merry christmas to you!

26 years of age, 11 of which I've been a smoker.
Bought a e-cig in 2008: N-Joy with a bottle 'e-juice' I believe unsafe, as it was banned a few months later. (Still have it)
N-Joy which wasn't to quit or even cut down, but merely to feed me in times I couldn't otherwise smoke
...Movies, mall, public transport etc.
That novelty wore off in 3-4days due to bad battery, no power, the cartridges being weak and unconsistant and when using the e-juice I was using up to 10 drops drenchin the entire cartridge so that I was drinking more than actually vaping 
So I am still a smoker to this exact second.

Up until 3 days ago; the above was my experience and only thought of e-cigs and the like.
That is until I decided to look up the "twisps" to see if they will even be worth my second try...especially at that price.
***Plus the lady has just graduated from Med School and officially being a doctor the complaining is getting much***
Not to mention that she always fake coughs after a smelly kiss from me >.<

For over 30 hours I have been researching, reading and excitedly getting worked up at all this knowledge I've been missing. 
I have stopped smoking a few times...just because. (And then Always started again)
Also being a sound engineer I don't drink (affects hearing) and just puff away on anything else instead.
However, with all of that said...now I ACTUALLY WANT TO STOP! 
Mostly because I am an engineer and Tech-Guru; and that all these cool gadgets, options and information was what I was waiting for and probably the only way I can/will ever stop cigarettes.

The only problem is I want in, as of yesterday!!! 
I've read close on 100 articles from this forum already during my research/lurk,
as well as I have a good idea of the gear I wan't and am ready to resign the death-sticks forever!
***Easiest shop to buy from and that has what I want is closed though! (Vape-King Northcliff - SMOK Magneto v2)

Anyways; I have a tendency to write technically and very detailed being the Avid & Pro Tools support guy for SA.
...so I think this is enough for now! 

P.S. If anyone knows how/where I can get a Magneto, or viable advanced alternative please PM me, otherwise I plan to create a new post in the relevant place to ask 1 or 2 questions/beg for someone to finally release me A.S.A.F.P. 

Much Love & Peace

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

@TheLongTwitch Welcome and I am sure you will find all your answers here. Just a recommendation from me, I would would suggest first starting of with a VV / VW Mod before going straight to Mechs. Some people don't like the vape you get from a Mech and then bail on vaping. there are also safety considerations that needs to be looked at with mechs. 

Edit:

there are a couple of sites that we can point you to, though most of them are closed for the festive season. I noticed your in Midrand. there is a walk in vendor not far from Midrand,


----------



## Andre

TheLongTwitch said:


> Hello everybody and a merry christmas to you!
> 
> 26 years of age, 11 of which I've been a smoker.
> Bought a e-cig in 2008: N-Joy with a bottle 'e-juice' I believe unsafe, as it was banned a few months later. (Still have it)
> N-Joy which wasn't to quit or even cut down, but merely to feed me in times I couldn't otherwise smoke
> ...Movies, mall, public transport etc.
> That novelty wore off in 3-4days due to bad battery, no power, the cartridges being weak and unconsistant and when using the e-juice I was using up to 10 drops drenchin the entire cartridge so that I was drinking more than actually vaping
> So I am still a smoker to this exact second.
> 
> Up until 3 days ago; the above was my experience and only thought of e-cigs and the like.
> That is until I decided to look up the "twisps" to see if they will even be worth my second try...especially at that price.
> ***Plus the lady has just graduated from Med School and officially being a doctor the complaining is getting much***
> Not to mention that she always fake coughs after a smelly kiss from me >.<
> 
> For over 30 hours I have been researching, reading and excitedly getting worked up at all this knowledge I've been missing.
> I have stopped smoking a few times...just because. (And then Always started again)
> Also being a sound engineer I don't drink (affects hearing) and just puff away on anything else instead.
> However, with all of that said...now I ACTUALLY WANT TO STOP!
> Mostly because I am an engineer and Tech-Guru; and that all these cool gadgets, options and information was what I was waiting for and probably the only way I can/will ever stop cigarettes.
> 
> The only problem is I want in, as of yesterday!!!
> I've read close on 100 articles from this forum already during my research/lurk,
> as well as I have a good idea of the gear I wan't and am ready to resign the death-sticks forever!
> ***Easiest shop to buy from and that has what I want is closed though! (Vape-King Northcliff - SMOK Magneto v2)
> 
> Anyways; I have a tendency to write technically and very detailed being the Avid & Pro Tools support guy for SA.
> ...so I think this is enough for now!
> 
> P.S. If anyone knows how/where I can get a Magneto, or viable advanced alternative please PM me, otherwise I plan to create a new post in the relevant place to ask 1 or 2 questions/beg for someone to finally release me A.S.A.F.P.
> 
> Much Love & Peace


Most welcome to the forum. Thanks for sharing your story. Very difficult to advise you without knowing your expectations. The mod you want is a mechanical mod, which will require either a rebuildable atomizer or a low resistance commercial tank like the Aspire Atlantis. Of course, also some safe 18650 batteriers and a charger. 
My gut tells me you might enjoy an Aspire Sub Ohm battery, which charges via an USB port - a mod requiring separate batteries is also available, but not at the shop mentioned below. Available here at more expensive than other shops, but as you wanted it yesterday. On top of that the Aspire Atlantis at the same place. Spare coils here. 
So shout if you have any questions. Keep us updated please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @TheLongTwitch. Great little essay...I'll give it an A+ 

You unfortunately picked a bad time to "get bit" by the vaping bug at the start of the weekend and holiday period. However, there may be some hope. Close(ish) to you is Vape Club in Benoni, so if you are in a big hurry you can order and collect from them.

I'm not sure whether anyone can help you before monday, but if you decide on what you want you can ask here for help so that the vendors can respond.

Best of luck getting sorted out, and enjoy the forum. Looking forward to hearing your progress - myself (and most members here on the forum) have given up smoking completely and could not be happier


----------



## TheLongTwitch

@free3dom I KNOW RIGHT!?!?!?!? 
Also: thanx for the rating and A+ 

@Andre Thank you for the welcome

And poor @Arthster has already experienced my excitement and 'Essay-Replies' in the form of several pages in a conversation 

I didn't want to flood this introductory forum, so I held myself at bay long enough to compose a detailed thread over in the veterans area: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/first-build-rig-with-advanced-capabilities.7715/ 
Where I BEG of and welcome as much offers, advise and conversation you guys have to offer!

P.S. Who like the bear avatar of mine? 

Much Love & Peace

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

TheLongTwitch said:


> Where I BEG of and welcome as much offers, advise and conversation you guys have to offer!



Be careful what you wish for...I now spend just about every free minute (and many not so free minutes) on this here forum. We could "type (??) your ears off" on here 

You'll fit right in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

TheLongTwitch said:


> @free3dom I KNOW RIGHT!?!?!?!?
> Also: thanx for the rating and A+
> 
> @Andre Thank you for the welcome
> 
> And poor @Arthster has already experienced my excitement and 'Essay-Replies' in the form of several pages in a conversation
> 
> I didn't want to flood this introductory forum, so I held myself at bay long enough to compose a detailed thread over in the veterans area: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/first-build-rig-with-advanced-capabilities.7715/
> Where I BEG of and welcome as much offers, advise and conversation you guys have to offer!
> 
> P.S. Who like the bear avatar of mine?
> 
> Much Love & Peace



Its all good bud, that's what we are here for. Better to ask and get the right information then go on a whim and end up back on the tobacco train.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch

Hmm...now I am pondering exploring or posting some additional and/or quite advanced discussions/thoughts I have  

I think the biggy I want to focus on though is the REAL DEAL essay introduction to me and my life journey  
Mainly because I hit the reset button earlier this year, trashing all the poisonous people and "friends" from my life and why nicotine must join them in the trash!

After a horrible father, years of being walked / f***** over for being too kind and then the 120k student loan to pursue and study what I wanted (working daily for the bread) also moved 5 times this year...12 times in the last 7 years
....to finally getting a job representing the biggest audio and video editing, recording, processing company in the world, here in SA 
Just to have the 3 guys I was working with, quit...leaving me responsible for everything and having to take care of an entire country's needs (within the Pro Audio, media/studio scope)
...rough journey indeed!  and I have been needing some new friends and interaction in my life.
So I'm stoked that I have come across such a welcoming and amazing community 

Now to get my vape on and find a few random fellows for music/jam sessions 

P.S. Anyone involved in indoor rock climbing or know of warm people that are???
I used to climb 3 nights a week as my exercise and chill out/friends time and i miss it SO MUCH!

yeah...I need some good support and additions to my life

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Well you've definitely come to the right place, and will fit right in here...things are a bit slow right now due to the holidays 

It seems that you are now in an upward cycle after being at the bottom for a long time...that's great news, and vaping will just add to that 

You are sure to meet some great people on here, and there will probably be a vape meet sometime early next year where you can meet some of the members for real, vape like a dragon, and drool over vape goodies  (Have a look here for some pics from the last ones in JHB + CPT - so much fun).


----------



## Arthster

TheLongTwitch said:


> Hmm...now I am pondering exploring or posting some additional and/or quite advanced discussions/thoughts I have
> 
> I think the biggy I want to focus on though is the REAL DEAL essay introduction to me and my life journey
> Mainly because I hit the reset button earlier this year, trashing all the poisonous people and "friends" from my life and why nicotine must join them in the trash!
> 
> After a horrible father, years of being walked / f***** over for being too kind and then the 120k student loan to pursue and study what I wanted (working daily for the bread) also moved 5 times this year...12 times in the last 7 years
> ....to finally getting a job representing the biggest audio and video editing, recording, processing company in the world, here in SA
> Just to have the 3 guys I was working with, quit...leaving me responsible for everything and having to take care of an entire country's needs (within the Pro Audio, media/studio scope)
> ...rough journey indeed!  and I have been needing some new friends and interaction in my life.
> So I'm stoked that I have come across such a welcoming and amazing community
> 
> Now to get my vape on and find a few random fellows for music/jam sessions
> 
> P.S. Anyone involved in indoor rock climbing or know of warm people that are???
> I used to climb 3 nights a week as my exercise and chill out/friends time and i miss it SO MUCH!
> 
> yeah...I need some good support and additions to my life



Well work is killing my social life, but if I have some free time and your looking for a random guitarist to jam along with


----------



## Waheed

@TheLongTwitch welcome dude. I used to climb in KayaSands but haven't for ages. If and when I decide to go ill give you a shout


----------



## Silver

TheLongTwitch said:


> Hello everybody and a merry christmas to you!
> 
> 26 years of age, 11 of which I've been a smoker.
> Bought a e-cig in 2008: N-Joy with a bottle 'e-juice' I believe unsafe, as it was banned a few months later. (Still have it)
> N-Joy which wasn't to quit or even cut down, but merely to feed me in times I couldn't otherwise smoke
> ...Movies, mall, public transport etc.
> That novelty wore off in 3-4days due to bad battery, no power, the cartridges being weak and unconsistant and when using the e-juice I was using up to 10 drops drenchin the entire cartridge so that I was drinking more than actually vaping
> So I am still a smoker to this exact second.
> 
> Up until 3 days ago; the above was my experience and only thought of e-cigs and the like.
> That is until I decided to look up the "twisps" to see if they will even be worth my second try...especially at that price.
> ***Plus the lady has just graduated from Med School and officially being a doctor the complaining is getting much***
> Not to mention that she always fake coughs after a smelly kiss from me >.<
> 
> For over 30 hours I have been researching, reading and excitedly getting worked up at all this knowledge I've been missing.
> I have stopped smoking a few times...just because. (And then Always started again)
> Also being a sound engineer I don't drink (affects hearing) and just puff away on anything else instead.
> However, with all of that said...now I ACTUALLY WANT TO STOP!
> Mostly because I am an engineer and Tech-Guru; and that all these cool gadgets, options and information was what I was waiting for and probably the only way I can/will ever stop cigarettes.
> 
> The only problem is I want in, as of yesterday!!!
> I've read close on 100 articles from this forum already during my research/lurk,
> as well as I have a good idea of the gear I wan't and am ready to resign the death-sticks forever!
> ***Easiest shop to buy from and that has what I want is closed though! (Vape-King Northcliff - SMOK Magneto v2)
> 
> Anyways; I have a tendency to write technically and very detailed being the Avid & Pro Tools support guy for SA.
> ...so I think this is enough for now!
> 
> P.S. If anyone knows how/where I can get a Magneto, or viable advanced alternative please PM me, otherwise I plan to create a new post in the relevant place to ask 1 or 2 questions/beg for someone to finally release me A.S.A.F.P.
> 
> Much Love & Peace



Welcome to the forum @TheLongTwitch 
Thanks for sharing your experiences and your views. 
And wishing you all the best for the festive season and the year ahead

Regarding vaping, my advice to you is to have a bit of patience till all the vendors open. Most are closed for this coming week. If your budget is limited I'd say its far better to wait and get the right stuff than try get something from someone just because they are one of the few that are open. 

Basically, the way I see it, you could go for either a good "commercial non-rebuildable set up" or a rebuildable setup. 
If you want to build your own coils and play with various wicks and setups and want a more powerful vape, then i would say go for a good rebuildable. It also helps if you know whether you are more into direct lung hitting or mouth to lung vaping. That can help you choose the right atomiser. As for power source, you can go regulated or mechanical. Mechanical is often cheaper but does require knowledge on safety and a bit more care when building coils. 

As i am sure you have gathered from your research thus far, this is quite a big topic and it's growing by the day. The choices and gear are also growing. What you will see on this forum are many different setups across the spectrum. And importantly, most folk are very happy with what they have, yet the gear is very different. It all comes down to preference of what type of vape you like and whether you like tinkering and spending time playing with setups or rather something simple and more plug n play. 

Another thing not to forget is that the juice is as important, if not more important than the gear. A terrible juice or one you dont like will not help you at all, even on the best of vaping setups. In fact, a bad juice is even worse on high-end gear because it amplifies the flavour. So remember to give a lot of thought and budget to trying out decent juices. 

I understand your enthusiasm and appreciate that you want the best setup for you - now. But this may take a bit of time. Enjoy the journey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## qball

Hello

New member from Joburg. Been lurking for a few months but thought it's now or never to introduce myself. I was a 30 a day smoker for 19 years until I the ticker stopped briefly and my cardiologist told me to stop. Today. He recommended I try e-cigs to get rid of the stinkies - so off to the twisp kiosk I went. I have been off the stinkies now for exactly six months today.

I like hobbies where I can fiddle, I dabble in photography, marine reef tanks and golf, so this just kinda fit in. I want to make vaping ( I hate that word by the way) a hobby, but my wife reckons I'm there already. I made a conscious decision to go through all the stages, albeit more expensive, I like to experience everything. So I have started with the twisp, got bored, upgraded to a Kanger tank and CLK, then a few K1's and now sitting with the Nautilus Mini on a iStick. Already looking at the Lemo or Kayfun for the next "step" which I see as the bridge between clearo's and RBA's.

On the juice side I found that I am not a big fan of PG. Sigh. I go into coughing fits and found I get a slight skin rash around my mouth even with a 70/30 VG/PG mix. So I get the juices I like, mix about 20% until I get what I like, then dilute with pure VG. Still bugs me but not tto much, I guess I'll end up going to 90 VG. I'll probably start mixing everything myself in the new year, everything so far has been leading up to that.

Like I said, I like fiddling, so tonight I played a bit with the iStick, what do you guys think?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Hi @qball by the looks of that iStick (Looking Awesome BTW) i think you will fit right in with us.

The Lemo and the Kayfun is excellent devices if you like to build your own coils but don't want to walk around dripping. I personally prefer the flavor from an RDA , but you cant beat the convenience a RTA gives you.

welcome to our family and hope you are going to enjoy your time here.

P.S a write up on what you did to do the spray job on the Istick will go down nicely under the tips and tricks section

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

qball said:


> Hello
> 
> New member from Joburg. Been lurking for a few months but thought it's now or never to introduce myself. I was a 30 a day smoker for 19 years until I the ticker stopped briefly and my cardiologist told me to stop. Today. He recommended I try e-cigs to get rid of the stinkies - so off to the twisp kiosk I went. I have been off the stinkies now for exactly six months today.
> 
> I like hobbies where I can fiddle, I dabble in photography, marine reef tanks and golf, so this just kinda fit in. I want to make vaping ( I hate that word by the way) a hobby, but my wife reckons I'm there already. I made a conscious decision to go through all the stages, albeit more expensive, I like to experience everything. So I have started with the twisp, got bored, upgraded to a Kanger tank and CLK, then a few K1's and now sitting with the Nautilus Mini on a iStick. Already looking at the Lemo or Kayfun for the next "step" which I see as the bridge between clearo's and RBA's.
> 
> On the juice side I found that I am not a big fan of PG. Sigh. I go into coughing fits and found I get a slight skin rash around my mouth even with a 70/30 VG/PG mix. So I get the juices I like, mix about 20% until I get what I like, then dilute with pure VG. Still bugs me but not tto much, I guess I'll end up going to 90 VG. I'll probably start mixing everything myself in the new year, everything so far has been leading up to that.
> 
> Like I said, I like fiddling, so tonight I played a bit with the iStick, what do you guys think?



Welcome to the forum @qball

Congrats on the 6 months stinky free - great achievement!

Sorry to hear about your PG sensitivity - that does make it a bit more inconvenient for you on the juice front. But don't despair, there are some great juices that are very high in VG or all VG. Allow me to suggest some that you can try:
- @Oupa from VapourMountain can mix you some high VG juices and his juices are excellent
- @paulph201 from CloudFlavour carries some high VG premium juices. Check out Bombies for example...
- @ShaneW from JuicyJoes carries Heathers Heavenly Vapes (HHV) and these juices come in any PG/VG ratio - up to 100% VG. Just check with Shane and he can probably order you some on his next bulk order. HHV makes some of the best naturally extracted tobaccoes (NETs).
- Shane once again carries Alien Visions and their signature juice, Bobas Bounty is 100% VG.

I may have left out a few other options. Some of the other local juice manufacturers may also be able to mix you a higher VG juice.

All the best with your vaping and wishing you a happy 2015 in advance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @qball!

Fantastic that you've taken up "not smoking"  And for six months already, very well done 

I think you've taken a great route with not jumping in at the deep end - progressing through the various devices gives you a great point of reference as to the improvement that can be had with the various gadgets out there. A lot of the members on here did exactly that and it makes for very interesting conversations on how their "not smoking" has improved along with their new gear.

As @Silver mentioned, there are lots of options available for high/pure VG juices, and DIY is another great path to take, both SkyBlue and VaporMountain sells some nice DIY goodies 

That orange iStick looks simply amazing. Well done!

Have a blast here on the forums - it can quickly become an integral part of the "not smoking" hobby

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Oh @qball - i forgot to say - that is a really cool iStick!
How did you do that?


----------



## qball

Thanks for the welcome! 

The iStick - quite easy. Tried to strip the original paint but it didn't budge, so I just flattened it with sanding paper, two primer coats, three colour coats orange and two matt clear coats. Baked in the oven between each coating and flat sanded again. Whole process took about 2 ½ hours. 

It looks stock now, sans the lettering on it. Will see how it lasts. 

At least I can say mine is unique now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @wikked @TheLongTwitch and @qball 

Hope you guys enjoy the forum


----------



## Andre

qball said:


> Hello
> 
> New member from Joburg. Been lurking for a few months but thought it's now or never to introduce myself. I was a 30 a day smoker for 19 years until I the ticker stopped briefly and my cardiologist told me to stop. Today. He recommended I try e-cigs to get rid of the stinkies - so off to the twisp kiosk I went. I have been off the stinkies now for exactly six months today.
> 
> I like hobbies where I can fiddle, I dabble in photography, marine reef tanks and golf, so this just kinda fit in. I want to make vaping ( I hate that word by the way) a hobby, but my wife reckons I'm there already. I made a conscious decision to go through all the stages, albeit more expensive, I like to experience everything. So I have started with the twisp, got bored, upgraded to a Kanger tank and CLK, then a few K1's and now sitting with the Nautilus Mini on a iStick. Already looking at the Lemo or Kayfun for the next "step" which I see as the bridge between clearo's and RBA's.
> 
> On the juice side I found that I am not a big fan of PG. Sigh. I go into coughing fits and found I get a slight skin rash around my mouth even with a 70/30 VG/PG mix. So I get the juices I like, mix about 20% until I get what I like, then dilute with pure VG. Still bugs me but not tto much, I guess I'll end up going to 90 VG. I'll probably start mixing everything myself in the new year, everything so far has been leading up to that.
> 
> Like I said, I like fiddling, so tonight I played a bit with the iStick, what do you guys think?


Most welcome to the forum. That iStick looks awesome, well done. Agree with @Silver, the Bombies juices (www.cloudflavour.co.za) should be right up your alley - Black Out City and Agent P are my favourites. A mod that lends itself to fiddling is the Reo, check out this thread. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## qball

Thanks @Andre. I am plotting a route to get to the Reo, however I'm taking it slow. I guess once you go down that hole anything else will be inferior - I don't want to miss out on something.

I'll look into the Bombies juice tx.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

qball said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> The iStick - quite easy. Tried to strip the original paint but it didn't budge, so I just flattened it with sanding paper, two primer coats, three colour coats orange and two matt clear coats. Baked in the oven between each coating and flat sanded again. Whole process took about 2 ½ hours.
> 
> It looks stock now, sans the lettering on it. Will see how it lasts.
> 
> At least I can say mine is unique now


I really like your style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

qball said:


> Thanks @Andre. I am plotting a route to get to the Reo, however I'm taking it slow. I guess once you go down that hole anything else will be inferior - I don't want to miss out on something.
> 
> I'll look into the Bombies juice tx.


Lol, not at all. Most Reonauts play with a lot of the other stuff otherwise they become bored as the Reo is so easy and convenient. Fortunately for me I have to keep HRH happy with her vaping gear so I have a great excuse to play around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FinalGrifter

Hi All,
Been on ecigs for just over 3 months, been shadowing 2 addicts ,inspecting & trying their gear the whole time, researching till I've made my mind up on what or how I vape, actually started on Green Smoke ecigs then got my kanger starter kit and nautilus mini, tried a few juices but have to say I'm prefer sticking to the premiums, Suicide Bunny, 5 Pawns etc.

Eventually going to take a step up with my next set being a SVD 2,Atlantis and Kanger Sub tanks. I'm sure I'll get what I'm expecting out of it. Will be fun to start building coils in the Sub before going into full blown RBA's

Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Hi @FinalGrifter and welcome to the comunity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

FinalGrifter said:


> Hi All,
> Been on ecigs for just over 3 months, been shadowing 2 addicts ,inspecting & trying their gear the whole time, researching till I've made my mind up on what or how I vape, actually started on Green Smoke ecigs then got my kanger starter kit and nautilus mini, tried a few juices but have to say I'm prefer sticking to the premiums, Suicide Bunny, 5 Pawns etc.
> 
> Eventually going to take a step up with my next set being a SVD 2,Atlantis and Kanger Sub tanks. I'm sure I'll get what I'm expecting out of it. Will be fun to start building coils in the Sub before going into full blown RBA's
> 
> Thanks


Most welcome to the forum. You clearly know your way around gear and jooses and have your journey mapped out - way to go. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

FinalGrifter said:


> Hi All,
> Been on ecigs for just over 3 months, been shadowing 2 addicts ,inspecting & trying their gear the whole time, researching till I've made my mind up on what or how I vape, actually started on Green Smoke ecigs then got my kanger starter kit and nautilus mini, tried a few juices but have to say I'm prefer sticking to the premiums, Suicide Bunny, 5 Pawns etc.
> 
> Eventually going to take a step up with my next set being a SVD 2,Atlantis and Kanger Sub tanks. I'm sure I'll get what I'm expecting out of it. Will be fun to start building coils in the Sub before going into full blown RBA's
> 
> Thanks



Welcome @FinalGrifter
Great going - you are well on your way!
As long as you are enjoying the journey and staying off the cigarettes then you are winning!

All the best for the forum. Enjoy your stay


----------



## free3dom

Salutations @FinalGrifter, welcome to the madhouse  
Here be clouds 

You seem to already have a great roadmap, so best of luck and keep us updated on how the journey goes


----------



## Riddle

FinalGrifter said:


> Hi All,
> Been on ecigs for just over 3 months, been shadowing 2 addicts ,inspecting & trying their gear the whole time, researching till I've made my mind up on what or how I vape, actually started on Green Smoke ecigs then got my kanger starter kit and nautilus mini, tried a few juices but have to say I'm prefer sticking to the premiums, Suicide Bunny, 5 Pawns etc.
> 
> Eventually going to take a step up with my next set being a SVD 2,Atlantis and Kanger Sub tanks. I'm sure I'll get what I'm expecting out of it. Will be fun to start building coils in the Sub before going into full blown RBA's
> 
> Thanks



Welcome to the forum. By the looks of it you are most definitely going to feel at home here.


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for such an awesome forum! Been on the UK one for a while now. Started vaping about 4 Months ago, have not even had a puff of a cigarette since then. I've already been through the Starter kits and have moved to quite a few different pieces. Currently rocking a IPV 2 and Atlantis Tank (Best Tank ever in my opinion, cant wait for the Kangertech Sub Tank). Also have Kang Giant and Turbo, Nautilus Mini. On the RBA side, Been playing with the Magma and Stillare. Been enjoying making my own coils and such, but now with the Atlantis, the lines are blurring  Started doing my own juices recently, really enjoying that. Relaxes me like crazy. Actually sat for 7 Hours today mixing. Anyway, I live in Centurion literally one house away from Vape King Centurion (How lucky is that1). Been supporting them from the beginning of my journey. They have been very helpful.Well hope to chat to you all in the future, and lets keep it partly cloudy with a chance of Great Vapes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for such an awesome forum! Been on the UK one for a while now. Started vaping about 4 Months ago, have not even had a puff of a cigarette since then. I've already been through the Starter kits and have moved to quite a few different pieces. Currently rocking a IPV 2 and Atlantis Tank (Best Tank ever in my opinion, cant wait for the Kangertech Sub Tank). Also have Kang Giant and Turbo, Nautilus Mini. On the RBA side, Been playing with the Magma and Stillare. Been enjoying making my own coils and such, but now with the Atlantis, the lines are blurring  Started doing my own juices recently, really enjoying that. Relaxes me like crazy. Actually sat for 7 Hours today mixing. Anyway, I live in Centurion literally one house away from Vape King Centurion (How lucky is that1). Been supporting them from the beginning of my journey. They have been very helpful.Well hope to chat to you all in the future, and lets keep it partly cloudy with a chance of Great Vapes.


Welcome Philip, and keep bringing the rain.


----------



## Arthster

Welcome @Philip Dunkley, sounds to me like you came to the right forum brother.


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Looks like it!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Philip Dunkley ...the Centurions [] are invading the forum 

Sounds like you are already quite settled into the vaping obsession...glad you decided to join this little community

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for such an awesome forum! Been on the UK one for a while now. Started vaping about 4 Months ago, have not even had a puff of a cigarette since then. I've already been through the Starter kits and have moved to quite a few different pieces. Currently rocking a IPV 2 and Atlantis Tank (Best Tank ever in my opinion, cant wait for the Kangertech Sub Tank). Also have Kang Giant and Turbo, Nautilus Mini. On the RBA side, Been playing with the Magma and Stillare. Been enjoying making my own coils and such, but now with the Atlantis, the lines are blurring  Started doing my own juices recently, really enjoying that. Relaxes me like crazy. Actually sat for 7 Hours today mixing. Anyway, I live in Centurion literally one house away from Vape King Centurion (How lucky is that1). Been supporting them from the beginning of my journey. They have been very helpful.Well hope to chat to you all in the future, and lets keep it partly cloudy with a chance of Great Vapes.


Most welcome. Congrats on the 4 months stinky free - a great achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Hi @FinalGrifter and @Philip Dunkley. Congrats on making the switch and welcome to the most awesome URL on the net

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Thanks for all the welcomes guys. I've just spent nearly 3 Hours perusing the site. Loving It. Probably spend another 3 hours..................

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> welcome to the most awesome URL on the net



I'll second that! Awesome way to put it dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Philip Dunkley said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes guys. I've just spent nearly 3 Hours perusing the site. Loving It. Probably spend another 3 hours..................



Yes, you are caught in the web now...there's no escape  

Not that I've seen anyone try to escape


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> I'll second that! Awesome way to put it dude



Oh yell yes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adam Ross

Hey All! First of all, "Happy New Year"! As a result of Vaping, I've been smoke free for a year now. Went from a personal vaporizer (Ego C Twist- Kanger Pro) to a Mechanical Mod. I feel better, sleep better, wake up more refreshed, have more energy and I no longer stink like an ashtray. Sure, I've had a couple slip-ups, but I think that's normal coming from such an incidious addiction. Life is good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz

@Adam Ross welcome to the forum and congrats on staying off the stinkies


----------



## Andre

Adam Ross said:


> Hey All! First of all, "Happy New Year"! As a result of Vaping, I've been smoke free for a year now. Went from a personal vaporizer (Ego C Twist- Kanger Pro) to a Mechanical Mod. I feel better, sleep better, wake up more refreshed, have more energy and I no longer stink like an ashtray. Sure, I've had a couple slip-ups, but I think that's normal coming from such an incidious addiction. Life is good!


Most welcome to our forum. Congrats on the 1 year of being stinky free. Happy vaping.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Adam Ross and a Happy New Year to you too 

Congrats on your one year of vaping, it's a great a achievement 

Vaping has been a very positive experience for most of us here, and I'm glad to hear it's improved your quality of life as well.

Have a great time on the forum, some excellent people on here


----------



## Arthster

Welcome @Adam Ross. Congratulations on one year. that is an awesome achievement.


----------



## Waheed

Welcome @Adam Ross as well as all the others I missed. I'm sure you guys will enjoy your stay here


----------



## dissol

Happy New Year to one and all. I have only been vaping since xmas day (one of my son's treated me to a Twisp kit as a present), but have been stinky free since then! While I wanted to give up smoking (and thought the e-cig would help) I wasn't planning to, but have not wanted a cigarette since boxing day. As my son only bought me the smaller kit (with just the one battery and clearomiser), I decided I needed to have something else available if / when this is down, so (after some internet research on here, & elsewhere), ordered a Nautilus Mini and iStick, which I hope will arrive shortly. Cannot still quite believe I have not had a cigarette, nor wanted one, for over a week now - previous attempts had me ready to commit murder or suicide by this stage!! Looking forward to meeting more people and learning more about this alternative approach.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Dubz

@dissol Welcome to the forum and congrats for staying off the stinkies . Good choice on the mAN and iStick combo - it's a very good combo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @dissol ... fantastic job on your first few days of vaping!

So you started fulfilling the new years resolution a bit early...first time for everything 

I was just as surprised that the stuff actually worked, but very happy that it did. And the iStick+Nautilus is going to cement that for you, guaranteed - it's a great combo.

Ask if you need any advice, and enjoy the forum


----------



## dissol

Thanks for the welcome. Yes, I am enjoying this experience. Given that my work means that I have to travel a lot around the country, I also hope that the combination I have gone for (along with the Twisp) will work for me.


----------



## free3dom

dissol said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Yes, I am enjoying this experience. Given that my work means that I have to travel a lot around the country, I also hope that the combination I have gone for (along with the Twisp) will work for me.



As long as you can get to a charger at some point each day/two, the setup should be just fine. Having two devices is absolutely essential, even if one is vastly different. You'll probably find yourself vaping more on the iStick+Nautilus due to it's improved vape experience, but then having the Twisp to fall back on if you run out of battery power will be a saving grace. Travelling also means that you can go visit the various vape shops that are popping up all over

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to all the new comers. Hope you enjoy yourself. There is a lot to learn and see.


----------



## dissol

Yes, i know several of the people I work with in different parts of the country use different e-cigs, and have suggested in the past that I give them a try (I am now wishing I had done this earlier!). I do feel I need a backup - I know there are times when I feel like lighting up, but then have a few draws on the Twisp, and the need evaporates! But I know if the Twisp did not work for whatever reason, then I would reach for a cigarette...for the moment...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

dissol said:


> Happy New Year to one and all. I have only been vaping since xmas day (one of my son's treated me to a Twisp kit as a present), but have been stinky free since then! While I wanted to give up smoking (and thought the e-cig would help) I wasn't planning to, but have not wanted a cigarette since boxing day. As my son only bought me the smaller kit (with just the one battery and clearomiser), I decided I needed to have something else available if / when this is down, so (after some internet research on here, & elsewhere), ordered a Nautilus Mini and iStick, which I hope will arrive shortly. Cannot still quite believe I have not had a cigarette, nor wanted one, for over a week now - previous attempts had me ready to commit murder or suicide by this stage!! Looking forward to meeting more people and learning more about this alternative approach.



Wow, @dissol - that is a great achievement!
Well done that you just stopped like that. What a great thing you have done.

Sounds like you are well on your way with the incoming Nautilus Mini and iStick. 

As far as travelling goes - I think you will be ok. Just remember to take your juice, chargers and your spare coils. One other thing - that Nautilus Mini has a glass tank which can break if dropped. So I would suggest getting a spare glass tank for it or a metal tank, which wont break. 

Wishing you all the very best with your vaping journey from here. Do pop in and let us know how it's going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

dissol said:


> Yes, i know several of the people I work with in different parts of the country use different e-cigs, and have suggested in the past that I give them a try (I am now wishing I had done this earlier!). I do feel I need a backup - I know there are times when I feel like lighting up, but then have a few draws on the Twisp, and the need evaporates! But I know if the Twisp did not work for whatever reason, then I would reach for a cigarette...for the moment...



I am a year in @dissol - and even now, I sometimes get a craving to light up a real cigarette. It happens when I am around other smokers. Happens less often nowadays. But same as you - I take a few long drags on my vaping device and I am fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Welcome @dissol. Congratulations on the best decision you have ever made and a huge applause to your son's for a fantastic gift (They really gave you much more then a vape). You decision on a backup devise was really great one. you will not be disappointed with the Nautilus Istick combo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dissol

Silver said:


> Wow, .
> 
> As far as travelling goes - I think you will be ok. Just remember to take your juice, chargers and your spare coils. One other thing - that Nautilus Mini has a glass tank which can break if dropped. So I would suggest getting a spare glass tank for it or a metal tank, which wont break.




Yes, in fact that was one of the reasons I quite liked the features on the Nautilus Mini - the fact that you can easily get metal tanks for them. I am hoping that putting it with an iStick should give me easily enough capacity for a day, but not be too cumbersome... I am a wheelchair user, so will have to make up some sort of pouch to put it on the frame of the chair. In the past I used a modified phone holder to put my stinkies and lighter (along with cell phone).

Having used the Twisp for a week, I am just beginning to notice a slight burnt taste to the vape; could this be the coil giving up already? Seems to me they are expected to last 2-6 weeks (I am guessing as I am going from around 25 cigarettes a day to this that I am using it quite heavily...)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

@dissol, Unfortunately it is very seldom that a coil lasts its advertised time. the reason for this is you as an ex smoker is working the coil a little hard to get the same nicotine you would have got from an analog. eventually the wicking materiel and the coil does start to give a little bit of a burnt tast. but this is where a rebuildable device comes in. in most cases a daily or every second day wick change will prevent this. Just to ease your concern, I am a very heavy vapor (more then 6ml a day) and the Nautilus coils does give me 3 to 4 weeks. 

the other thing that you need to look at with the twisp, is the tank is a top feeding coil which means every second or third puff you need to tilt the tank down (drip tip facing the floor) in order to keep the wick saturated. a quick 10 second dip will do the trick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

dissol said:


> Yes, in fact that was one of the reasons I quite liked the features on the Nautilus Mini - the fact that you can easily get metal tanks for them. I am hoping that putting it with an iStick should give me easily enough capacity for a day, but not be too cumbersome... I am a wheelchair user, so will have to make up some sort of pouch to put it on the frame of the chair. In the past I used a modified phone holder to put my stinkies and lighter (along with cell phone).
> 
> Having used the Twisp for a week, I am just beginning to notice a slight burnt taste to the vape; could this be the coil giving up already? Seems to me they are expected to last 2-6 weeks (I am guessing as I am going from around 25 cigarettes a day to this that I am using it quite heavily...)



Hi @dissol

Coil life depends on so many factors. The juice, the length of your drags, whether you tilt it and keep the wicks wet (necessary for the top coil Twisp Clearo) and the volume and strength of juice you are vaping. And the power you are vaping at.

When I was on the Twisp about a year ago, I was vaping about 4 to 5ml a day of their regular strength juices (most flavours). I was getting about a week or two until I could tell the taste was not good. 

My biggest gripe with these commercial coils is that they don't get bad suddenly - it is a gradual process. And you don't really notice it. So I would say just change them when you notice anything or even periodically. When you put a new coil in after a week or two, it is quite amazing to taste the difference. Like a new device!

Another thing I have found that affects the life of commercial coils is the darkness of the juice. Dark juices like certain tobaccoes, chocolate flavours and coffee flavours tend to "gunk" up the coils and wicks and they do not last very long. Lighter coloured juices tend to last much longer. 

There is one more thing about Commercial coils. You get duds occasionally. In a pack of 5 coils, it is very possible to get one coil that is not performing well or at all. This has happened to me a few times. I think it is a bit of lucky draw though. You may go through 20 coils and not get one dud or you may get 2 duds in a pack of 5. As far as I recall, I didn't get many dud Twisp coils. 

Just have enough coils on hand and you should be fine. An extra pack of coils will save you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## dissol

Yes, i had noted to tip the Twisp to keep the wick wet, but I fear I may have to put in the spare coil shortly, as even after I have done that the burnt taste is around... I had guessed that I am over using this device, in some ways, to replace the usual cigarettes, but very pleased to hear that I can expect so much longer with the Nautilus device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Adam Ross said:


> Hey All! First of all, "Happy New Year"! As a result of Vaping, I've been smoke free for a year now. Went from a personal vaporizer (Ego C Twist- Kanger Pro) to a Mechanical Mod. I feel better, sleep better, wake up more refreshed, have more energy and I no longer stink like an ashtray. Sure, I've had a couple slip-ups, but I think that's normal coming from such an incidious addiction. Life is good!


Welcome to the forum @Adam Ross and a very happy new year to you too 

Congrats on kicking those nasty stinkies


----------



## Arthster

dissol said:


> Yes, i had noted to tip the Twisp to keep the wick wet, but I fear I may have to put in the spare coil shortly, as even after I have done that the burnt taste is around... I had guessed that I am over using this device, in some ways, to replace the usual cigarettes, but very pleased to hear that I can expect so much longer with the Nautilus device.



Just encase you didn't know but your Nautilus tank will work on your twisp battery as well. you will notice a silver ring in the Nauilus box when you get it. This is called a beauty ring and its to finish off the join between the twisp and the Nautilus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dissol

Arthster said:


> Just encase you didn't know but your Nautilus tank will work on your twisp battery as well. you will notice a silver ring in the Nauilus box when you get it. This is called a beauty ring and its to finish off the join between the twisp and the Nautilus.



Yes; another reason for going that route - I imagine that the Nautilus Mini and iStick would tend to be the main option of choice, but I should have the capability to swap and change if I want. Will certainly let people know what I think of the new kit compared to the Twisp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

dissol said:


> Happy New Year to one and all. I have only been vaping since xmas day (one of my son's treated me to a Twisp kit as a present), but have been stinky free since then! While I wanted to give up smoking (and thought the e-cig would help) I wasn't planning to, but have not wanted a cigarette since boxing day. As my son only bought me the smaller kit (with just the one battery and clearomiser), I decided I needed to have something else available if / when this is down, so (after some internet research on here, & elsewhere), ordered a Nautilus Mini and iStick, which I hope will arrive shortly. Cannot still quite believe I have not had a cigarette, nor wanted one, for over a week now - previous attempts had me ready to commit murder or suicide by this stage!! Looking forward to meeting more people and learning more about this alternative approach.


Welcome to the forum @dissol 

Really great hearing that you've taken to vaping so easily, I've got a feeling you're going to have fun here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Hey Guys! Name is Jaco, been reading the forums for a couple of months now had to join! Been off the analogues for little over 3 months now have not fallen off the wagon once. Currently the proud owner of the following: Twisp, Kangertech MPT3, eLeaf iStick (Broken but we will get to that) Eleaf Lemo and finally the little Magma (reason the iStick is broken lol).

Anyway happy to be here and hope to get tons and tons of info from you all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> Hey Guys! Name is Jaco, been reading the forums for a couple of months now had to join! Been off the analogues for little over 3 months now have not fallen off the wagon once. Currently the proud owner of the following: Twisp, Kangertech MPT3, eLeaf iStick (Broken but we will get to that) Eleaf Lemo and finally the little Magma (reason the iStick is broken lol).
> 
> Anyway happy to be here and hope to get tons and tons of info from you all.



Welcome. Glad you finally joined. Hope you enjoy yourself here

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Hey @Riddle thanks alot for the warm welcome. Still finding my feet in the forum posting wise but I'm sure I will pick it up soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> Hey Guys! Name is Jaco, been reading the forums for a couple of months now had to join! Been off the analogues for little over 3 months now have not fallen off the wagon once. Currently the proud owner of the following: Twisp, Kangertech MPT3, eLeaf iStick (Broken but we will get to that) Eleaf Lemo and finally the little Magma (reason the iStick is broken lol).
> 
> Anyway happy to be here and hope to get tons and tons of info from you all.


A warm welcome to you @Jaco De Bruyn 

So glad to hear that you're doing so well off the stinkies and that you've decided to join us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Jaco De Bruyn!

Congratulations on staying off the sticks for 3 months already, and for already acquiring a great set of vaping goodies 
Sorry to hear about the iStick...I really like mine and would be very sad to see it go 

Enjoy the forum (as you have already have ) and I hope 2015 is a cloudy and flavourful year for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

dissol said:


> Happy New Year to one and all. I have only been vaping since xmas day (one of my son's treated me to a Twisp kit as a present), but have been stinky free since then! While I wanted to give up smoking (and thought the e-cig would help) I wasn't planning to, but have not wanted a cigarette since boxing day. As my son only bought me the smaller kit (with just the one battery and clearomiser), I decided I needed to have something else available if / when this is down, so (after some internet research on here, & elsewhere), ordered a Nautilus Mini and iStick, which I hope will arrive shortly. Cannot still quite believe I have not had a cigarette, nor wanted one, for over a week now - previous attempts had me ready to commit murder or suicide by this stage!! Looking forward to meeting more people and learning more about this alternative approach.


Most welcome.....congrats on your stinky free journey so far. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


Jaco De Bruyn said:


> Hey Guys! Name is Jaco, been reading the forums for a couple of months now had to join! Been off the analogues for little over 3 months now have not fallen off the wagon once. Currently the proud owner of the following: Twisp, Kangertech MPT3, eLeaf iStick (Broken but we will get to that) Eleaf Lemo and finally the little Magma (reason the iStick is broken lol).
> 
> Anyway happy to be here and hope to get tons and tons of info from you all.


A warm welcome. Congrats on the 3 months - a great achievement. What did the Magma do to your iStick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Welcome @Adam Ross @dissol and @Jaco De Bruyn.

Congratulations on kicking the stinkies. Hope u fina all the info u need right here!


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Thanks alot for all the kind words you guys, I think I am going to like it here!!! @Andre the bit that screws into your mod on the Magma is 1.5mm to long so if the little copper plate in your mod is not spring loaded it will push it down if screwed on to tightly. This is what happened to my iStick. The copper ping is pushed down to far so now it does not pick up on any atty. This is apparently a pretty well know issue, i have posted on the vape king page and asked if they will be able to exchange my istick at this is the second time it hs happened

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollie

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> Thanks alot for all the kind words you guys, I think I am going to like it here!!! @Andre the bit that screws into your mod on the Magma is 1.5mm to long so if the little copper plate in your mod is not spring loaded it will push it down if screwed on to tightly. This is what happened to my iStick. The copper ping is pushed down to far so now it does not pick up on any atty. This is apparently a pretty well know issue, i have posted on the vape king page and asked if they will be able to exchange my istick at this is the second time it hs happened



oh no, that doesnt sound good at all bro... Vape King are generally very helpful, let us know what they say!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Jaco De Bruyn!
> 
> Congratulations on staying off the sticks for 3 months already, and for already acquiring a great set of vaping goodies
> Sorry to hear about the iStick...I really like mine and would be very sad to see it go
> 
> Enjoy the forum (as you have already have ) and I hope 2015 is a cloudy and flavourful year for you



Thanks @free3dom I must say @LandyMan was a massive help with my vaping goodies as well as setting me up with some amazing juices to help me stay off them nasty stinkies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Oliver Barry said:


> oh no, that doesnt sound good at all bro... Vape King are generally very helpful, let us know what they say!



I will most definalty keep you guys posted I have unfortunately not had the best service for Vape King up and till now so I hope this will change a bit in the new year


----------



## Arthster

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> Thanks alot for all the kind words you guys, I think I am going to like it here!!! @Andre the bit that screws into your mod on the Magma is 1.5mm to long so if the little copper plate in your mod is not spring loaded it will push it down if screwed on to tightly. This is what happened to my iStick. The copper ping is pushed down to far so now it does not pick up on any atty. This is apparently a pretty well know issue, i have posted on the vape king page and asked if they will be able to exchange my istick at this is the second time it hs happened



Welcome @Jaco De Bruyn. Hope you enjoy it here

Lets see if we can make a plan to get that Istick fixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Arthster said:


> Welcome @Jaco De Bruyn. Hope you enjoy it here
> 
> Lets see if we can make a plan to get that Istick fixed



That would be amazing!!! Do you have any idea how this can be sorted out ?


----------



## Arthster

I do yes, I am just having a look around on the interwebs to see what the istick looks like inside and will hopefully get back to you with a monster plan.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> That would be amazing!!! Do you have any idea how this can be sorted out ?



First thing you can do is prop up the 510 pin with a small screwdriver or some tweezers. That's worked for me a couple of times. Then use the 510 to ego adapter on the iStick when using the Magma - it looks funny, but works well 

Unfortunately, the iStick 510 is a bit sensitive.


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Arthster said:


> I do yes, I am just having a look around on the interwebs to see what the istick looks like inside and will hopefully get back to you with a monster plan.



Awesome thank you so so so much. I was not able to find much information on how to fix this issue. Seems that copper pin is in there pretty good but let me know if you are able to find anything out


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

free3dom said:


> First thing you can do is prop up the 510 pin with a small screwdriver or some tweezers. That's worked for me a couple of times. Then use the 510 to ego adapter on the iStick when using the Magma - it looks funny, but works well
> 
> Unfortunately, the iStick 510 is a bit sensitive.



This is what I have done, but my iStick is abit beyond the point where this works  I does not even pick up my Lemo anymore.


----------



## free3dom

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> This is what I have done, but my iStick is abit beyond the point where this works  I does not even pick up my Lemo anymore.



Mine did that with the Lemo too, that's what caused my issue - I had the 510 on that out too far 
But then just wiggled it up with a screwdriver and it worked again


----------



## Arthster

definitely an easy fix, and i think I might have a permanent solution to this one as well, but it will take a Ginny pig to see if the problem is solved permanently

@Jaco De Bruyn where about in JHB are you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Arthster said:


> definitely an easy fix, and i think I might have a permanent solution to this one as well, but it will take a Ginny pig to see if the problem is solved permanently
> 
> @Jaco De Bruyn where about in JHB are you?



I am in Germiston area and work in Sandton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

I also work in Sandton 

awesome place at 5pm during load shedding,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Arthster said:


> definitely an easy fix, and i think I might have a permanent solution to this one as well, but it will take a Ginny pig to see if the problem is solved permanently
> 
> @Jaco De Bruyn where about in JHB are you?





Arthster said:


> I also work in Sandton
> 
> awesome place at 5pm during load shedding,



LOL wouldnt know I go home at 3PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Your lucky, I work on Alice lane and have to make my way to Rivonia to get home. Its fantastic. My current record is 1:15 to do 1 km

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Arthster said:


> Your lucky, I work on Alice lane and have to make my way to Rivonia to get home. Its fantastic. My current record is 1:15 to do 1 km



I work on west street lol we are super close !


----------



## LandyMan

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> Thanks @free3dom I must say @LandyMan was a massive help with my vaping goodies as well as setting me up with some amazing juices to help me stay off them nasty stinkies


Welcome Jaco!! Took you long enough to join  Jaco was one of my first customers even before the online shop was completed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan

Arthster said:


> Your lucky, I work on Alice lane and have to make my way to Rivonia to get home. Its fantastic. My current record is 1:15 to do 1 km





Jaco De Bruyn said:


> I work on west street lol we are super close !


We all seem to work in very close proximity

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

LandyMan said:


> We all seem to work in very close proximity


If only someone can open a shop near us now !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

LandyMan said:


> We all seem to work in very close proximity



I do see kortgat every now and then on the road


----------



## LandyMan

Arthster said:


> I do see kortgat every now and then on the road


Yeah man. Next time hoot, wave and blow some clouds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Will do


----------



## free3dom

So....after thousands of years of technological advancement...we are back to using smoke signals  (Correction: CLOUD signals, so I guess it's different after all )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddle

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> Hey @Riddle thanks alot for the warm welcome. Still finding my feet in the forum posting wise but I'm sure I will pick it up soon



Yes I am sure you will pick up very fast. As you can see everyone here is extremely helpful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Riddle said:


> Yes I am sure you will pick up very fast. As you can see everyone here is extremely helpful.



Yeah that is very true, still don't know why I waited this long...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> Thanks alot for all the kind words you guys, I think I am going to like it here!!! @Andre the bit that screws into your mod on the Magma is 1.5mm to long so if the little copper plate in your mod is not spring loaded it will push it down if screwed on to tightly. This is what happened to my iStick. The copper ping is pushed down to far so now it does not pick up on any atty. This is apparently a pretty well know issue, i have posted on the vape king page and asked if they will be able to exchange my istick at this is the second time it hs happened



Welcome to the forum @Jaco De Bruyn 
Wishing you all the best
Hope you get your iStick working again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Adam Ross @dissol and @Jaco De Bruyn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keegz

Hey All! First of all, "Happy New Year"! thank you guys for an great forum. My name is Keegan n i'm relatively new the vaping world. Been vaping from February 2013 n loving it. Don't have alot of gadgets my current setup is the itaste svd with a kangertech mega aerotank.Looking forward to learning alot from this forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Keegz.

You've arrived at a great place, and now your real vape journey can begin 
Seriously though, interacting with the wonderful people on this forum has improved and intesified my vaping tenfold (or more) and I couldn't be happier. Hope you enjoy it here 

Shout if you need any help with anything, everyone's very friendly and helpful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Keegz enjoy your stay


----------



## Arthster

Welcome @Keegz, Thats a pretty nice setup you have going there already. Hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Keegz

Wow , thanks guys for the warm welcome.

Thanks @Arthster enjoying the setup but i'm planning on sell it to get the Cloupor DNA 30 Mini .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Keegz said:


> Wow , thanks guys for the warm welcome.
> 
> Thanks @Arthster enjoying the setup but i'm planning on sell it to get the Cloupor DNA 30 Mini .



That is a first class upgrade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Keegz said:


> Hey All! First of all, "Happy New Year"! thank you guys for an great forum. My name is Keegan n i'm relatively new the vaping world. Been vaping from February 2013 n loving it. Don't have alot of gadgets my current setup is the itaste svd with a kangertech mega aerotank.Looking forward to learning alot from this forum.


Welcome to the forum @Keegz 

You started around the same time as I did, although I've only been vaping exclusively since May 2014 when I found this forum and got some proper gear and juice. Those ce4 kits I started with in 2013 were just not doing it for me


----------



## Keegz

Yeah @ Bumblebee , I know exactly wat u mean . I also started on the ego ce4 kit then moved on to the twisp. Never knew that the vape world had evolved to such a great extent that mods n atties were readily available here in S.A had I known that I would have neva bought a twisp . But yeah u learn as u go along i guess, had the itaste svd a couple of months now n wanna step it up a notch wit a mini box mod now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Keegz said:


> Yeah @ Bumblebee , I know exactly wat u mean . I also started on the ego ce4 kit then moved on to the twisp. Never knew that the vape world had evolved to such a great extent that mods n atties were readily available here in S.A had I known that I would have neva bought a twisp . But yeah u learn as u go along i guess, had the itaste svd a couple of months now n wanna step it up a notch wit a mini box mod now.


Yip, that sounds all too familiar 

I was also quite amazed and in complete awe when I realized what variety was out there. Turns out that the CE4 is _not _the "Rolls Royce" of vaping 

I skipped the Twisp step, went from the CE4s (held together with duct tape, elastic bands and prestic) to the SVD, it was that with the Kayfun that finally ended the stinkies for me. The SVD is still in daily use but is used less than the little iStick. I will highly recommend it if you're looking for something small and powerful, if you can wait a bit longer the 50W iStick is about to make an appearance on SA soil, in the mean time the SMOK M50 (mini dragon) is definitely worth looking at.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cat

howzit Keegz, welcome. Feb 2013 is a long time...long time with a Twisp, altho i know a few people that not interested in getting anything better. How long are the aerotank coils lasting for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keegz

Thanks for the advice @BumbleBee. I was looking at the Cloupor Dna 30 mini after I sell my svd. I like the svd but it's a bit big for my liking. The istick 50 and the mini dragon sounds very interesting will check it out.

Hi @ Cat. Thanks again for the welcome. I have had the aero tank for about a month or two now. Haven't change the coil as yet cos it's hardly in use. I have a kayfun clone that I use wit the svd. Will probably sell the aero tank wit the svd to get an upgrade. Lol Feb 2013 is when I got introduced to vaping on a ego ce4 had the twisp from about April 2014 till about two months back when I got the svd.


----------



## Silver

Keegz said:


> Hey All! First of all, "Happy New Year"! thank you guys for an great forum. My name is Keegan n i'm relatively new the vaping world. Been vaping from February 2013 n loving it. Don't have alot of gadgets my current setup is the itaste svd with a kangertech mega aerotank.Looking forward to learning alot from this forum.



Welcome to the forum @Keegz
Wow, vaping since Feb13 means almost 2 years. Hardly new to the vaping world. 2 years is a heck of a long time in vaping!
Congrats

Enjoy the forum and your vaping. We have a wonderful place here


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to our vaping home @dissol and @Jaco De Bruyn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dissol

Thank you all for the kind welcomes. I have just received my new Nautilus Mini and istick from Vape Mob (thank you!). I ordered the Classic T'Bac with the new kit too. Just getting it set up and starting to Vape... I am blown away! I have only used a Twisp (and a very cheap e-cig cartridge type many years ago), and of course there is now so much to adjust... Flavour is good, huge amounts of vape available. I need to play with all the settings now to find my "sweet spot". But nicely packaged from Vape Mob, and both pieces seem to be very well made. I wanted to have something that I can travel with easily, and not be too cumbersome to use. So far, I am extremely happy with my choice; the Nautilus fits very neatly on the iStick (the Twisp does look a little odd on it...but it opens up the possibility to swap around). Certainly I feel I can use this without attracting unwanted attention to myself (other than the massive cumulonimbus clouds that may be following me)!

Next step(s) will be to call in at one of the suppliers and to try some different ejuices available.

But importantly, I still have not had a stinkie (nor wanted one...other than yesterday, just before I replaced the coil on the Twisp!). Clearly I was not getting the nicotine that I am addicted to, but a quick swap out of the coil, took the urge for an analogue stick away. Now with the new set up and the Twisp as backup, I should have no excuses!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

dissol said:


> Thank you all for the kind welcomes. I have just received my new Nautilus Mini and istick from Vape Mob (thank you!). I ordered the Classic T'Bac with the new kit too. Just getting it set up and starting to Vape... I am blown away! I have only used a Twisp (and a very cheap e-cig cartridge type many years ago), and of course there is now so much to adjust... Flavour is good, huge amounts of vape available. I need to play with all the settings now to find my "sweet spot". But nicely packaged from Vape Mob, and both pieces seem to be very well made. I wanted to have something that I can travel with easily, and not be too cumbersome to use. So far, I am extremely happy with my choice; the Nautilus fits very neatly on the iStick (the Twisp does look a little odd on it...but it opens up the possibility to swap around). Certainly I feel I can use this without attracting unwanted attention to myself (other than the massive cumulonimbus clouds that may be following me)!
> 
> Next step(s) will be to call in at one of the suppliers and to try some different ejuices available.
> 
> But importantly, I still have not had a stinkie (nor wanted one...other than yesterday, just before I replaced the coil on the Twisp!). Clearly I was not getting the nicotine that I am addicted to, but a quick swap out of the coil, took the urge for an analogue stick away. Now with the new set up and the Twisp as backup, I should have no excuses!!!


Those mini Nautilus tanks, especially with the iStick take vaping to a whole new level, congrats @dissol you've made a great choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Congrats @dissol, so glad you got upgraded - it is a great pair. Also, a very fantastic (and quite surprising) feeling when you realize you've actually not had a smoke in a long time, and have no desire for one - and it just keeps getting better the longer you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Keegz said:


> Hey All! First of all, "Happy New Year"! thank you guys for an great forum. My name is Keegan n i'm relatively new the vaping world. Been vaping from February 2013 n loving it. Don't have alot of gadgets my current setup is the itaste svd with a kangertech mega aerotank.Looking forward to learning alot from this forum.



Welcome to the forum. You have definitely come to the right place to learn and explore.


----------



## Marzuq

Pepin.P said:


> Hi, i am Pepin, the owner of *********




Hello and welcome to the forum @Pepin.P


----------



## Keegz

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Keegz
> Wow, vaping since Feb13 means almost 2 years. Hardly new to the vaping world. 2 years is a heck of a long time in vaping!
> Congrats
> 
> Enjoy the forum and your vaping. We have a wonderful place here



thanks *@ Silver*. got introduced to vaping with the ego in Feb 2013 which was a on, off thing cos of the poor brands and flavors that i tryed but really ended the stinkies in April 2014 when i got the twisp, but its been a good journey so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keegz

Riddle said:


> Welcome to the forum. You have definitely come to the right place to learn and explore.



Thanks @ Riddle, feels great to be a art of this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Hi my name is Ben. I started vaping about a year and a half ago and it is the only thing that has helped me stop smoking so far. 

I started vaping when i bought a twisp, and have progressed from there. I have used quite a few devices and went through a stage where i loved my Kayfun, but i now enjoy the ease and flavour of the Nautilus mini running off a Hcigar box mod. I have just acquired and atlantis and have a Smoke BEC Pro on the way to make sure it runs well. 

So yeah, hi all!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Hi my name is Ben. I started vaping about a year and a half ago and it is the only thing that has helped me stop smoking so far.
> 
> I started vaping when i bought a twisp, and have progressed from there. I have used quite a few devices and went through a stage where i loved my Kayfun, but i now enjoy the ease and flavour of the Nautilus mini running off a Hcigar box mod. I have just acquired and atlantis and have a Smoke BEC Pro on the way to make sure it runs well.
> 
> So yeah, hi all!


Welcome to the forum @Benjamin Cripps


----------



## Andre

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Hi my name is Ben. I started vaping about a year and a half ago and it is the only thing that has helped me stop smoking so far.
> 
> I started vaping when i bought a twisp, and have progressed from there. I have used quite a few devices and went through a stage where i loved my Kayfun, but i now enjoy the ease and flavour of the Nautilus mini running off a Hcigar box mod. I have just acquired and atlantis and have a Smoke BEC Pro on the way to make sure it runs well.
> 
> So yeah, hi all!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on being stinky free for so long. Great gear. Happy vaping.


----------



## Marzuq

hello and welcome to the fourm @Benjamin Cripps .
Seems you are more than a noob vaper bud.
you will certainly enjoy your stay here


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Benjamin Cripps.
Another veteran vaper...you are very velcome 
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Benjamin Cripps enjoy your stay


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Thanks all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie

Welcome to the forum @Benjamin Cripps 

Happy Vaping bro!


----------



## Riddle

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Hi my name is Ben. I started vaping about a year and a half ago and it is the only thing that has helped me stop smoking so far.
> 
> I started vaping when i bought a twisp, and have progressed from there. I have used quite a few devices and went through a stage where i loved my Kayfun, but i now enjoy the ease and flavour of the Nautilus mini running off a Hcigar box mod. I have just acquired and atlantis and have a Smoke BEC Pro on the way to make sure it runs well.
> 
> So yeah, hi all!



Welcome to the Forum. You have some good gear.
Glad to know that you are enjoying your vaping journey.


----------



## SpiralSequence

Hi all. Have recently started vaping. Forum was very helpful in getting the right start up kit. Spinner II and a Nautilus Mini. Look forward learning more

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

SpiralSequence said:


> Hi all. Have recently started vaping. Forum was very helpful in getting the right start up kit. Spinner II and a Nautilus Mini. Look forward learning more


Most welcome. That is a good starting kit, in fact if you can resist the itch it can take very far on the journey. Of course, we must know where your handle "SpiralSequence" comes from? Happy vaping.


----------



## SpiralSequence

Andre said:


> Most welcome. That is a good starting kit, in fact if you can resist the itch it can take very far on the journey. Of course, we must know where your handle "SpiralSequence" comes from? Happy vaping.



Thanks for the welcome. SpiralSequence is a music inspired by the DJ style me and my bro have. The one likes to do things by the book and I add the craziness and ala spiral side to things.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

SpiralSequence said:


> Hi all. Have recently started vaping. Forum was very helpful in getting the right start up kit. Spinner II and a Nautilus Mini. Look forward learning more


Hi and welcome to the forum @SpiralSequence 

You've got yourself a winning start up kit there, enjoy it


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @SpiralSequence 
Glad the forum put on the right path for some decent starter gear...but beware of tempation going forward, vape gear is a strong (but wonderful) addiction 

Enjoy


----------



## Arthster

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Hi my name is Ben. I started vaping about a year and a half ago and it is the only thing that has helped me stop smoking so far.
> 
> I started vaping when i bought a twisp, and have progressed from there. I have used quite a few devices and went through a stage where i loved my Kayfun, but i now enjoy the ease and flavour of the Nautilus mini running off a Hcigar box mod. I have just acquired and atlantis and have a Smoke BEC Pro on the way to make sure it runs well.
> 
> So yeah, hi all!



Hi @Benjamin Cripps, Congrats with not smoking bud. Welcome to our forums


----------



## Arthster

Hi @SpiralSequence and welcome to the forums.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Benjamin Cripps and @SpiralSequence*. *


----------



## gripen

Hallo everyone my name is Floris.i started vaping about 6 months ago and still going strong.thanx Arthur for introducing me to vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @gripen 

You've come to the right place....this is where it's all happening 
6 months of vaping is just awesome...and nice job Arthur (whoever you are) for spreading the vapour 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## gripen

Hi free3dom.thanx so much.arthur is arthster a valid member and my brother in law that shows me alot of new tricks haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

Free3dom at the moment I'm vaping on a vamo 15watt mod with a tugbout rda and vapes like a champ.saving up for the smok x50

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

gripen said:


> Hi free3dom.thanx so much.arthur is arthster a valid member and my brother in law that shows me alot of new tricks haha



Aha, yip @Arthster is the man 



gripen said:


> Free3dom at the moment I'm vaping on a vamo 15watt mod with a tugbout rda and vapes like a champ.saving up for the smok x50



And obviously he's had some hand in the great gear you are rocking 

The x50 is a great mod...quite a few members with those around here. Personally I'm rocking the Smok M50 (the mini version) and it's a real little champ


----------



## gripen

Haha jap arthster is owsum.thats owsum I have a real like in the smok mods and mechanicals.tiny but tuff as nails.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

gripen said:


> Hallo everyone my name is Floris.i started vaping about 6 months ago and still going strong.thanx Arthur for introducing me to vaping


Welcome to the forum @gripen


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to our home @gripen and @SpiralSequence 
please do not hesitate to ask for assistance where needed and feel free to share all your own experiences with us


----------



## booya

holler 
greetings from sunny cape town
enjoying a healthier alternative for more than a year
happy vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @booya 
a year is an awesome achievment. well done to you


----------



## Andre

booya said:


> holler
> greetings from sunny cape town
> enjoying a healthier alternative for more than a year
> happy vaping


Most welcome. Congrats on your great achievement of being stinky free for more than a year. Your avatar picture is just awesome. Happy vaping.


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to the forum @SpiralSequence 
@gripen and @booya


----------



## Andre

gripen said:


> Hallo everyone my name is Floris.i started vaping about 6 months ago and still going strong.thanx Arthur for introducing me to vaping


Most welcome. Congrats on the 6 months - an awesome accomplishment. Yes, @Arthster is a great member and contributor to this forum. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## booya

dankie 
hoping to learn alot and contribute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

booya said:


> dankie
> hoping to learn alot and contribute



you will without a doubt find every kind of assistance here. most friendly group ive ever come across. also everyone is always keep to get input from everyone so do contribute just as soon as you ready.

lastly. you will need and open wallet policy LOL. the deals you find here are going to get your brain twisted and your wallet empty in no time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

booya said:


> holler
> greetings from sunny cape town
> enjoying a healthier alternative for more than a year
> happy vaping


Welcome to the forum @booya 

The sun almost always shines on here too, but most of us can't see it because of all the cloud cover 

Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## booya

my Innokin family getting excited ,seems with bit of guidance they will be growing up to become real Vape monsters

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

booya said:


> my Innokin family getting excited ,seems with bit of guidance they will be growing up to become real Vape monsters



Welcome @booya

Nice job on the 1 year of vaping...make yourself at home 
The family is going to grow very quickly now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

Hallo BumbleBee.thank you so much.i injoy every moment of being heere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

Hallo marzuq thank you.will definitely ask for info or if I'm strugeling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

Hallo Riddle thank you I love the forum and see wy arthster os so happy.its my brother in law and he introduced me to vaping 6months ago


----------



## gripen

Thanx Andre.i agree with you haha I'm so happy being heere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

gripen said:


> Hallo everyone my name is Floris.i started vaping about 6 months ago and still going strong.thanx Arthur for introducing me to vaping


More frikkie. Finally joined the forum i see. It was easier to convince this bra to vape then it was to get him on the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Welcome @booya. Congrats on the year of no smoking brother


----------



## gripen

More wingman of maham hahaha.


----------



## Arthster

@gripon come swing past tonight and i can show you some tips and tricks on the forum


----------



## gripen

Ok fantastic will do so.let me no when you are home.will be there with a cloud of flavour following me haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

"NOOBVAPER, hallo and welcum 2 the forum if you need eny help you have come to the right place


----------



## gripen

welcome to the forum @NOOBVAPOR here you will get all the help you want


----------



## Frank Zef

Greetings All.
Ex 60+ a day analog smoker who has been happily vaping an e-go for a few months.
I have now upgraded to a Fogger v4.0 on a Penny clone mech mod and am lovin' it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Frank Zef 

Congratulations on kicking a 60/day habit, that is no small feat 

You seem to have already graduated to "proper" vape gear - it still amazes me that we were able to give up smoking using those basic kits, but it worked for me too 

Enjoy the forum and "don't be evil (inside)"


----------



## Alex

Welcome @SpiralSequence @gripen, @booya and @Frank Zef


----------



## Arthster

Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## gripen

Thanx Alex I love the forum.evryone helps and gives you tips and so on its fantastic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @Frank Zef


----------



## Silver

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Hi my name is Ben. I started vaping about a year and a half ago and it is the only thing that has helped me stop smoking so far.
> 
> I started vaping when i bought a twisp, and have progressed from there. I have used quite a few devices and went through a stage where i loved my Kayfun, but i now enjoy the ease and flavour of the Nautilus mini running off a Hcigar box mod. I have just acquired and atlantis and have a Smoke BEC Pro on the way to make sure it runs well.
> 
> So yeah, hi all!



Belated welcome @Benjamin Cripps 
Congrats on the vaping and all the best
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Silver

SpiralSequence said:


> Hi all. Have recently started vaping. Forum was very helpful in getting the right start up kit. Spinner II and a Nautilus Mini. Look forward learning more



Welcome @SpiralSequence 
Congrats on starting - i hope it goes well for you
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Silver

gripen said:


> Hallo everyone my name is Floris.i started vaping about 6 months ago and still going strong.thanx Arthur for introducing me to vaping



Welcome to the forum @gripen 
Nice forum name and avatar pic!
Wishing you all the best with your vaping 
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

booya said:


> holler
> greetings from sunny cape town
> enjoying a healthier alternative for more than a year
> happy vaping



Welcome to the forum @booya 

Congrats on the year of vaping! Great achievement
Enjoy the forum and the journey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Welcome @Frank Zef

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Frank Zef said:


> Greetings All.
> Ex 60+ a day analog smoker who has been happily vaping an e-go for a few months.
> I have now upgraded to a Fogger v4.0 on a Penny clone mech mod and am lovin' it.



Wow, 60 a day. Great stuff for converting to vaping!
Welcome to the forum @Frank Zef 
Your avatar pic is cool

All the best


----------



## gripen

Hallo @Silver thax so mutch.i injou the forum and still vaping like a champ.thanx haha I love the gripen so the name and pic came easy


----------



## CloudSurfer

Hi Cloud Surfer here. at the moment I'm shifting between an I taste 2 mvp and my Aspire Sub ohm Battery using a Lemo RTA and my Magma RDA. my Lemo runs a 0.6ohm micro coil and my Magma Runs a 0.4 Ohm quad parallel. About me I'm situated in Fairland's Gauteng and Duck to Durb's if the Surfs firing for the weekend. Quit smoking and started vaping around October.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @CloudSurfer...good job on getting off the cigarettes and into cloud land 
I bet it makes the surfing even more fun now that you can actually breathe in the fresh air 

Also seems you are sorted for some great gear...enjoy the forum


----------



## dasta

Hi guys

I'm really interested in Vaping but more so the modding aspect. 

I see there is a competition for a kayfun v4. Hopefully I can win that and build my own mod to use it with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

So many Newbies  

Welcome everybody

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

welcome @CloudSurfer you have cum to the right place,like youre gear aswell.


----------



## CloudSurfer

free3dom said:


> Welcome @CloudSurfer...good job on getting off the cigarettes and into cloud land
> I bet it makes the surfing even more fun now that you can actually breathe in the fresh air
> 
> Also seems you are sorted for some great gear...enjoy the forum



Thanks Free3dom I must say that cloud chasing has the fun factor and the reward factor when you try out a new coil and it kicks. as for the fresh air really enjoying the ocean breeze. When I get the chance to pop down to the Coast. Definitely more have more energy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## free3dom

CloudSurfer said:


> Thanks Free3dom I must say that cloud chasing has the fun factor and the reward factor when you try out a new coil and it kicks. as for the fresh air really enjoying the ocean breeze. When I get the chance to pop down to the Coast. Definitely more have more energy.



Happy to hear that vaping has improved your life, as it has for most of us on here 
And if cloud chasing is something you like...there's a thread for that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @dasta ...a modder huh?

Enjoy the forum and have a look at these 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-south-african-mod.t4765/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/1st-revisions-going-out.t7746/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-mask-eclispse-1st-edition-pre-order-list.t4893/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

@CloudSurfer you must really check out the Fred that @free3dom sent you.very interesting and you will get alot of tips


----------



## dasta

free3dom said:


> Welcome @dasta ...a modder huh?
> 
> Enjoy the forum and have a look at these
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-south-african-mod.t4765/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/1st-revisions-going-out.t7746/
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-mask-eclispse-1st-edition-pre-order-list.t4893/



Thank you. I also make knives and gates and basically anything to keep me busy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

dasta said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm really interested in Vaping but more so the modding aspect.
> 
> I see there is a competition for a kayfun v4. Hopefully I can win that and build my own mod to use it with.


Ah, an ambitious aim....I like that. Most welcome to the forum. Shout if you have any questions.


----------



## gripen

Welcome @dasta you have certainly cum to the right place.everyone is very helpful and will help gladly if you have eny questions


----------



## BumbleBee

dasta said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm really interested in Vaping but more so the modding aspect.
> 
> I see there is a competition for a kayfun v4. Hopefully I can win that and build my own mod to use it with.


Welcome to the forum 

Good luck with that Chopper game, it's nasty

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

CloudSurfer said:


> Hi Cloud Surfer here. at the moment I'm shifting between an I taste 2 mvp and my Aspire Sub ohm Battery using a Lemo RTA and my Magma RDA. my Lemo runs a 0.6ohm micro coil and my Magma Runs a 0.4 Ohm quad parallel. About me I'm situated in Fairland's Gauteng and Duck to Durb's if the Surfs firing for the weekend. Quit smoking and started vaping around October.


Welcome @CloudSurfer 

Well done on making the switch to vaping, looks like you're set with great gear. Enjoy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

dasta said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm really interested in Vaping but more so the modding aspect.
> 
> I see there is a competition for a kayfun v4. Hopefully I can win that and build my own mod to use it with.



Welcome to the forum. I've been spending late nights early mornings on that chopper game. 

@eviltoy is always in the lead though. Some really tight competition but good luck!


----------



## CloudSurfer

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @CloudSurfer
> 
> Well done on making the switch to vaping, looks like you're set with great gear. Enjoy


 
Thanks BumbleBee the itaste mvp2 is quite handy when it comes to charging up my aspire sub ohm bat.good thing I can vape while charging

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops

Welcome @CloudSurfer Great to have you here buddy, great kit you've got there buddy, definitely better than the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

Whats Cracking @K_klops yeah its working pretty well gives a good kick.Hows your Doge treating you?



K_klops said:


> Welcome @CloudSurfer Great to have you here buddy, great kit you've got there buddy, definitely better than the stinkies


----------



## Tiny_Ninja

Hey all,
What a awesome site. 
Been vaping exclusively for just over 3 years now and this is the first time im checking out this site. 
Started on twisp, moved onto itaste VV, MVP, SVD, VTR and now vaping easy on the istick with my aspire nautilius mini.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## K_klops

Its insane man, absolutely love this RDA, now I just need to get my hands on the Appollo like @PeterHarris then we have a real banger


----------



## BumbleBee

Tiny_Ninja said:


> Hey all,
> What a awesome site.
> Been vaping exclusively for just over 3 years now and this is the first time im checking out this site.
> Started on twisp, moved onto itaste VV, MVP, SVD, VTR and now vaping easy on the istick with my aspire nautilius mini.


Welcome @Tiny_Ninja 

Well done on the 3 stinky free years. I'm glad you found us, enjoy


----------



## K_klops

Tiny_Ninja said:


> Hey all,
> What a awesome site.
> Been vaping exclusively for just over 3 years now and this is the first time im checking out this site.
> Started on twisp, moved onto itaste VV, MVP, SVD, VTR and now vaping easy on the istick with my aspire nautilius mini.


welcome @Tiny_Ninja Youl love the forum.
congrats on the 3 years.


----------



## Tiny_Ninja

thanks guys. where do i go if i need help with my aspire mini. 
The air flow control ring has all of a sudden gotten lose and now has a gap at the top of it. Been looking through the threads and i seem to be the only one with this issue so far.
Any ideas where to look/post?


----------



## K_klops

There is a thread for the aspire mini as well as a link for ask the experts.
il find the link and post them up for you


----------



## PeterHarris

Tiny_Ninja said:


> thanks guys. where do i go if i need help with my aspire mini.
> The air flow control ring has all of a sudden gotten lose and now has a gap at the top of it. Been looking through the threads and i seem to be the only one with this issue so far.
> Any ideas where to look/post?


send a pic, i have 2 and both have a slight gap


----------



## K_klops

Tiny_Ninja said:


> thanks guys. where do i go if i need help with my aspire mini.
> The air flow control ring has all of a sudden gotten lose and now has a gap at the top of it. Been looking through the threads and i seem to be the only one with this issue so far.
> Any ideas where to look/post?



Discussion in 'Ask Vape Veteran' started by LFC, 19/12/14


----------



## BumbleBee

@Tiny_Ninja start a new thread here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/need-vape-advice-expert/
Discribe your issue, maybe include a photo if you can. I'm sure someone will be able to offer up some help/advice/explanation


----------



## Tiny_Ninja

PeterHarris said:


> send a pic, i have 2 and both have a slight gap


i think mine is a little more than just a slight gap at this point lol. Here is the pic


----------



## Tiny_Ninja

thanks guys will do


----------



## PeterHarris

Tiny_Ninja said:


> i think mine is a little more than just a slight gap at this point lol. Here is the pic


ok i just figured it out.

it seems that the bottom piece of the base and the top are two pieces. im not sure if they should come appart, but just take some pliers and squish them back together.
use some rubber or foam to protect the base from the pliers though.

i just squished mine together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tiny_Ninja

PeterHarris said:


> ok i just figured it out.
> 
> it seems that the bottom piece of the base and the top are two pieces. im not sure if they should come appart, but just take some pliers and squish them back together.
> use some rubber or foam to protect the base from the pliers though.
> 
> i just squished mine together.



yes thank you, that worked. I knew it was a good idea joining this site. So many clever people around. 

Thanks again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster

So many new people joining I can hardly keep track... Our family is growing nicely. 

Welcome every one!


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Tiny_Ninja ...glad you could join us after 3 years of vaping - quite a fantastic achievement 

And glad to see you've already met some of the wonderfully clever and helpful people on here (well done helping your fellow vaper @PeterHarris) 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiny_Ninja

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Tiny_Ninja ...glad you could join us after 3 years of vaping - quite a fantastic achievement
> 
> And glad to see you've already met some of the wonderfully clever and helpful people on here (well done helping your fellow vaper @PeterHarris)
> 
> Enjoy the forum


Thanks, its nothing short of awesome to join a forum seeking assistance and getting helped within the first 30 minutes of joining.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Tiny_Ninja said:


> Hey all,
> What a awesome site.
> Been vaping exclusively for just over 3 years now and this is the first time im checking out this site.
> Started on twisp, moved onto itaste VV, MVP, SVD, VTR and now vaping easy on the istick with my aspire nautilius mini.


welcome @Tiny_Ninja 
3 years is an awesome achievement. looking forward to hearing about your journey


----------



## B1rdy

Being a stinky smoker for the past 22 years, I decided to stop smoking start 2015 and have switched over to vaping. Late 2014 I started out with a cheap Ego 6 e-cig and liked vaping so much that I've upgraded to a variable voltage V2 X6. I've yet to try all the different flavors but so far I like coffee flavor the most (being a coffee addict ). I want to attempt diy-ing and start making my own coffee e-juice. Any advice would be appreciated. What other flavors are popular (I love coffee and chocolate).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

B1rdy said:


> Being a stinky smoker for the past 22 years, I decided to stop smoking start 2015 and have switched over to vaping. Late 2014 I started out with a cheap Ego 6 e-cig and liked vaping so much that I've upgraded to a variable voltage V2 X6. I've yet to try all the different flavors but so far I like coffee flavor the most (being a coffee addict ). I want to attempt diy-ing and start making my own coffee e-juice. Any advice would be appreciated. What other flavors are popular (I love coffee and chocolate).


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. This might help you with the juices: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/top_liquid/
Happy vaping.


----------



## Tiny_Ninja

B1rdy said:


> Being a stinky smoker for the past 22 years, I decided to stop smoking start 2015 and have switched over to vaping. Late 2014 I started out with a cheap Ego 6 e-cig and liked vaping so much that I've upgraded to a variable voltage V2 X6. I've yet to try all the different flavors but so far I like coffee flavor the most (being a coffee addict ). I want to attempt diy-ing and start making my own coffee e-juice. Any advice would be appreciated. What other flavors are popular (I love coffee and chocolate).



Welcome and congrats.
Keep on keeping on, vaping is awesome and everyone here shares that sentiment. 

I myself don't know much about making your own juice other than the basics, although to be honest i have never tried. I am a fruity person so i enjoy all the fruit flavored juices. When i started i LOVED Liqua's Berry mix which i happily vaped for the 1st 2 years. I have only now since started moving to different flavors and tasting other suppliers and manufacturers products and i have been pleasantly surprised by alot of them. 

But you have certainly come to the right place to find the answers to any of your questions.


----------



## B1rdy

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. This might help you with the juices: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/top_liquid/
> Happy vaping.


Thank you for the link. Being an apprentice noob there is a lot of terms i do not understand like rta rda etc. Is there any crash courses on the forum where one could get to a noob stage.


----------



## B1rdy

Tiny_Ninja said:


> Welcome and congrats.
> Keep on keeping on, vaping is awesome and everyone here shares that sentiment.
> 
> I myself don't know much about making your own juice other than the basics, although to be honest i have never tried. I am a fruity person so i enjoy all the fruit flavored juices. When i started i LOVED Liqua's Berry mix which i happily vaped for the 1st 2 years. I have only now since started moving to different flavors and tasting other suppliers and manufacturers products and i have been pleasantly surprised by alot of them.
> 
> But you have certainly come to the right place to find the answers to any of your questions.



I've never tried any fruity flavors since it just seemed wrong . Thank you for the reply - I will definitely give it a try!


----------



## TylerD

B1rdy said:


> Thank you for the link. Being an apprentice noob there is a lot of terms i do not understand like rta rda etc. Is there any crash courses on the forum where one could get to a noob stage.


Hi @B1rdy ! Welcome here! Have a look at this. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-lingo.t831/


----------



## B1rdy

TylerD said:


> Hi @B1rdy ! Welcome here! Have a look at this. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-lingo.t831/


Thanks a lot !! I will familiarize myself with the lingo to reduce the number dumb questions. Great forum !!


----------



## TylerD

B1rdy said:


> Thanks a lot !! I will familiarize myself with the lingo to reduce the number dumb questions. Great forum !!


There is no dumb questions here! Ask away! We are very eager to help.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

B1rdy said:


> Thanks a lot !! I will familiarize myself with the lingo to reduce the number dumb questions. Great forum !!


Yeah, agree with @TylerD. The only dumb questions are the ones not asked.
BTW, the best coffee vape for me is Wakonda by Nicoticket. Available at www.juicyjoes.co.za
EDIT: Just saw VM has brought out a cappuccino if that catches your fancy: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-30ml-cappuccino/


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @B1rdy 

For DIY, head on over to SkyBlue Vaping - they have very nice DIY starter kits (small + large) for sale 
Also check out this thread for a crash course into mixing your own 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## B1rdy

@free3dom Thank you for the info. Could you please give link to the crash course thread you mentioned.


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to the forum @B1rdy 
good luck with your vape journey as well as the diy endeavor


----------



## Kuhlkatz

B1rdy said:


> I want to attempt diy-ing and start making my own coffee e-juice. Any advice would be appreciated.



Welcome to the forum and the local vaping community @B1rdy. Hope you enjoy your stay.
@Derick from Skyblue Vaping likely got tired of answering the same questions on DIY'ing, and kindly summarized a very simplified guide for all the people that want to wet their feet for the first time. It's in the e-Juice section at DIY - Your first time.

If you search the forum for 'coffee extracts', you should see two threads where members discuss their own natural extracts to use in DIY as well. Some nice ideas and reading at My first extracts (yum-yum) and Creating extracts to be used in e-juice. As you can see, this community has it's share of budding mixologists ( read evil scientists ) 

You can also search for 'NETs' ( Naturally extracted tobaccos ) where I think @kimbo and @Cat seems to have the most experience - if tobaccos are your thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Guunie

Howdy doo daa, Byron here (aka Guunie) I would just like my first post to include a HUGE shout out to Stroodlepuff and VapeKing for making my 2 month Vap journey (to be for life) so freak'in awesome!

My roof is located in Centurion, and it's been a dam good roof to my family (little 2 year old princess and my better half)

I believe vaping is much more than an analog alternative but a way of life, the community I have met so far is just full of amazing people and I am proud to be a new addition to the family. 

My "vapesaber" , term pending copyright of course  , is a Nautilus mini and an itaste clk 1280. But i will be taking the leap very soon to the istick 50w and a kangertech subtank...thanks once again to Stroodlepuff for the introduction 

I plan to carry the flag high and proud, doing my part to educate the haters and change the masses perception of vaping.

Vap on brother and sisters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Guunie said:


> Howdy doo daa, Byron here (aka Guunie) I would just like my first post to include a HUGE shout out to Stroodlepuff and VapeKing for making my 2 month Vap journey (to be for life) so freak'in awesome!
> 
> My roof is located in Centurion, and it's been a dam good roof to my family (little 2 year old princess and my better half)
> 
> I believe vaping is much more than an analog alternative but a way of life, the community I have met so far is just full of amazing people and I am proud to be a new addition to the family.
> 
> My "vapesaber" , term pending copyright of course  , is a Nautilus mini and an itaste clk 1280. But i will be taking the leap very soon to the istick 50w and a kangertech subtank...thanks once again to Stroodlepuff for the introduction
> 
> I plan to carry the flag high and proud, doing my part to educate the haters and change the masses perception of vaping.
> 
> Vap on brother and sisters


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. You seem to be well on your way on your vaping journey. Enjoy.


----------



## free3dom

B1rdy said:


> @free3dom Thank you for the info. Could you please give link to the crash course thread you mentioned.



Sorry bud, I missed that one...it's over here (as @Kuhlkatz mentioned above)


----------



## free3dom

Most welcome @Guunie ...and congrats on joining the vape family 

I myself got hooked up at Vape King when first starting out 5+ months back 
Since you are in Centurion, have a mozy on over to SkyBlue's website. They have some amazing juices and you can collect from them (in Centurion) 

iStick 50W + Subtank = very much approved choice 

VapeSaber....I like it!


----------



## B1rdy

A BIG SHOUT OUT and thank you to @free3dom @Kuhlkatz @Andre @TylerD and @Derick for all the links & info. Really did not expect to get helped so quickly. Can't wait for my next pay check to start experimenting. Awesome Forum !!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tiny_Ninja

Guunie said:


> Howdy doo daa, Byron here (aka Guunie) I would just like my first post to include a HUGE shout out to Stroodlepuff and VapeKing for making my 2 month Vap journey (to be for life) so freak'in awesome!
> 
> My roof is located in Centurion, and it's been a dam good roof to my family (little 2 year old princess and my better half)
> 
> I believe vaping is much more than an analog alternative but a way of life, the community I have met so far is just full of amazing people and I am proud to be a new addition to the family.
> 
> My "vapesaber" , term pending copyright of course  , is a Nautilus mini and an itaste clk 1280. But i will be taking the leap very soon to the istick 50w and a kangertech subtank...thanks once again to Stroodlepuff for the introduction
> 
> I plan to carry the flag high and proud, doing my part to educate the haters and change the masses perception of vaping.
> 
> Vap on brother and sisters



Lol so lively you are... hmmm. that was my attempt at being an online yoda from star wars. Aaaaanyway. Welcome @Guunie. Im new to this website as well, but its great to see new people flow in so regularly on here. 

keep on keeping on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

B1rdy said:


> Can't wait for my next pay check to start experimenting.


Rule No 1. of Vaping - Learn to hide that wallet or keep it on a short lease where you can (sort of) watch it. Unchecked wallets spiral out of control very quickly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Kuhlkatz said:


> Rule No 1. of Vaping - Learn to hide that wallet or keep it on a short lease where you can (sort of) watch it. Unchecked wallets spiral out of control very quickly



It's funny....but sooooo true


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @Guunie.
This is an awesome community to be part of. I'm sure @Stroodlepuff & @Gizmo have many converts accredited to their 'account' and I cannot fault any kit that they have recommended to me in the past either.

All of the vendors that are active on the forum have superb service and spoil us rotten with all their new juice lines and brand new kit. I'm always amazed at how quickly they manage to secure some of the new vape gear after it's released. They also jump through hoops to ensure we have some decent juices to vape, whether it's locally produced or imported. Big ups to all of them...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Rather late than never, also a big welcome to the members I have missed - no favoritism here.. 
At a quick glance : @Benjamin Cripps, @SpiralSequence, @gripen, @booya, @Frank Zef, @CloudSurfer, @dasta, @Tiny_Ninja . From all the posts popping up all over the forum I can see all of you are right at home already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

@Kuhlkatz thanx so much.we do really feel at home here and feel like one big family.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Welcome to all the new guys. its very long list and I for one is very glad to see the rate at which our family is growing.


----------



## gripen

Welcome to all new family members.i can promise you that here you will get all the help you need


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

Hi all, i am new to the forum and have learnt allot from browsing thru previous discussions.
havent touched a cig in over 14 months, used a twisp for a long time and recently moved to an evic monster batt with nautilus mega head.... lookinf forward to learning more and more on my vape journey....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiny_Ninja

king-ding-n-ling said:


> Hi all, i am new to the forum and have learnt allot from browsing thru previous discussions.
> havent touched a cig in over 14 months, used a twisp for a long time and recently moved to an evic monster batt with nautilus mega head.... lookinf forward to learning more and more on my vape journey....



Hey there, Let me be the 1st to welcome you to the forum. although being new the forum myself i can tell you with great certainty that you will find what you are looking for here. A great array of friendly and helpful people from all around SA are all gathered in this one place. 

Congrats on being stinky free. 
Keep on keeping on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

king-ding-n-ling said:


> Hi all, i am new to the forum and have learnt allot from browsing thru previous discussions.
> havent touched a cig in over 14 months, used a twisp for a long time and recently moved to an evic monster batt with nautilus mega head.... lookinf forward to learning more and more on my vape journey....


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on the 14 months - an awesome achievement. Please shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

thank you...the forum is as addictive as vaping itself....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

king-ding-n-ling said:


> thank you...the forum is as addictive as vaping itself....


Curious - where does "king-ding-n-ling" come from and what does it signify?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @king-ding-n-ling 

More than a year off the cigs is a fantastic achievement, well done 
And yes, the forum is definitely much more addictive than cigs, nictoine, vaping, (breathing) 

Have fun


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

just something friends used to call me during my young and naughty days....


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

free3dom said:


> Welcome @king-ding-n-ling
> 
> More than a year off the cigs is a fantastic achievement, well done
> And yes, the forum is definitely much more addictive than cigs, nictoine, vaping, (breathing)
> 
> Have fun



And all that time using a Twisp.....now it feels like a whole new world has opened up to me lol


----------



## gripen

Welcome to the forum @king-ding-n-ling.congratulations on the 14 months of being away from stinkys.if you have enny questions just give someone a shout


----------



## free3dom

king-ding-n-ling said:


> And all that time using a Twisp.....now it feels like a whole new world has opened up to me lol



Quick...hide your wallet! Vape gear tends to cause leaks in wallets 

It's a good time for new gear though, we are totally spoiled for choice right now - there is just so much amazing stuff that choosing becomes an full time activity all by itself 

And cudos to the trusty old twisp for freeing you from the cigs - we tease the twisp sometimes on here, but it's helped so many people


----------



## Arthster

Welcome to the forum @king-ding-n-ling... love the nic name btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

king-ding-n-ling said:


> just something friends used to call me during my young and naughty days....


Lol, had to look it up, and now it cannot be unseen:

Urban Dictionary: _A tiny little scrotum often mistaken as a penis, but is actually tinier and slightly less effective and pleasuring! A term for penis, commonly used by people uncomfortable using the term penis.
_
The Free Dictionary: A_ stupid,foolish,or eccentric person. A person who is scatterbrained or eccentric._

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

My dad smoked a packet of Consulate a day for over 40years, and its now been a year without touching a cig...he also has used the Twisp...

In Dec i got him the Evic Monster and Kanger Tech Mega and i got myself the Nautilus Mega......massive difference.

My only issue with this is that the bug has bitten me....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @king-ding-n-ling enjoy your stay


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

Andre said:


> Lol, had to look it up, and now it cannot be unseen:
> 
> Urban Dictionary: _A tiny little scrotum often mistaken as a penis, but is actually tinier and slightly less effective and pleasuring! A term for penis, commonly used by people uncomfortable using the term penis.
> _
> The Free Dictionary: A_ stupid,foolish,or eccentric person. A person who is scatterbrained or eccentric._



LOL - it actually came from the movie Bad Boys 1....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen

That's why it sounded so familiar hahaha


----------



## free3dom

king-ding-n-ling said:


> My dad smoked a packet of Consulate a day for over 40years, and its now been a year without touching a cig...he also has used the Twisp...
> 
> In Dec i got him the Evic Monster and Kanger Tech Mega and i got myself the Nautilus Mega......massive difference.
> 
> My only issue with this is that the bug has bitten me....



It is always great to hear a long time smoker successfully switching to vaping - no matter the gear they used...well done to both of you then 

PS: Once the bug bites, there's no going back...enjoy eating bread for the rest of the year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

Hahahaha @king-ding-n-ling @free3dom is right.once you start There is no turning back hahaha.


----------



## Andre

king-ding-n-ling said:


> LOL - it actually came from the movie Bad Boys 1....


Ah, that I can live with....!


----------



## gripen

Hahahahaha good one @Andre


----------



## Ms.Vape

Fairly new to the world of vaping. 
Twisped for awhile until I was introduced to a fantastic store...

My habits have evolved rapidly, current set up is the nautilus mini on vission spinner 2.

Absolutely loving it. Flavour and vapour production is fantastic. 

Where to from here?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Ms.Vape said:


> Fairly new to the world of vaping.
> Twisped for awhile until I was introduced to a fantastic store...
> 
> My habits have evolved rapidly, current set up is the nautilus mini on vission spinner 2.
> 
> Absolutely loving it. Flavour and vapour production is fantastic.
> 
> Where to from here?


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Where to depends entirely on your wishes and your purse, but you have a good setup there. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen

@MS-Vape o will recommend a istick its a nice small mod and works very well with the nautilus mini.its a 20watt mod and there is a 50watt mod Cuming out in a months time or so.it's not very expensive and is very reliable.i think that would be a good one to upgrade to


----------



## Ms.Vape

Thanks! I am intrigued by the cloud production some achieve...

I need a new coil every two to three weeks - that still healthy?


----------



## Andre

Ms.Vape said:


> Thanks! I am intrigued by the cloud production some achieve...
> 
> I need a new coil every two to three weeks - that still healthy?


Yes, that is about par for the course.


----------



## Ms.Vape

Great thanks! Happy vapes to all


----------



## gripen

Thanx @MS-Vape the same to you as well.if you want anymore advise please shout


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @king-ding-n-ling.
The name did somewhat remind me of another pseudo-nickname we often joked about - Tripod. Hope that's not the case, as tripping over things and bumping your head when you are 'nekked' and at your most vulnerable could be a disadvantage 

I do admire the fact that you lasted that long with the Twisp. I couldn't, but there are lots of people I see every day that are quite content with it.
I have to admit that while I used it with the Twisp juices, it worked quite well. Not having juice samplers readily available to try was a real let-down, especially after trying some flavors and not liking them at all - I don't have endless pockets. I also hated getting the odd mouthful of juice once in a while due to the top coil design and the need to tilt it to wick properly. E-cigs are not comfy to hold horizontally when vaping, while an analog is quite easy to pinch between 2 fingers with no effort, so the top-coil designs is a definite no-no in my books.

Enough rambling, I hope you enjoy the stay and the wonderfully crazy people on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon

Hi all!

My name is Jessie. I’m from Joburg. I’ve been wanting to quit smoking cigs for a while and a friend of mine introduced me to vaping! I have an Eleaf iStick mod with a Mini Aspire Nautilus atty and I am loving it!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## gripen

Hallo @Puff-The-Dragon well done on quitting the stinkys.you already have graet gear.and welcome to the forum you have come to the right place.


----------



## gripen

@Puff-The-Dragon if you have enny questions don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Ollie

Puff_the_Dragon said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My name is Jessie. I’m from Joburg. I’ve been wanting to quit smoking cigs for a while and a friend of mine introduced me to vaping! I have an Eleaf iStick mod with a Mini Aspire Nautilus atty and I am loving it!



Sup @Puff_the_Dragon, Welcome to the forum and finally giving up the stinkies! WOOP WOOP

Enjoy the forum... the info on here will totally pop that brain!

You should say thanks to @LandyMan for making a plan for me to fetch your new gear!


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon

@Oliver Barry. Thank you! And @LandyMan , you are a rockstar!!! I love it!!!!  

Have already started reading some stuff on the forum and am enjoying it all! Shot guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Oliver Barry said:


> Sup @Puff_the_Dragon, Welcome to the forum and finally giving up the stinkies! WOOP WOOP
> 
> Enjoy the forum... the info on here will totally pop that brain!
> 
> You should say thanks to @LandyMan for making a plan for me to fetch your new gear!


WOOT WOOT ... so this is the recipient  Welcome @Puff_the_Dragon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Puff_the_Dragon said:


> @Oliver Barry. Thank you! And @LandyMan , you are a rockstar!!! I love it!!!!
> 
> Have already started reading some stuff on the forum and am enjoying it all! Shot guys!


Fantastic ... glad you like it, and even more so, using it to get of the stinkies!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon

LandyMan said:


> WOOT WOOT ... so this is the recipient  Welcome @Puff_the_Dragon


Thanks @LandyMan! Great to be here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

LandyMan said:


> WOOT WOOT ... so this is the recipient  Welcome @Puff_the_Dragon



Yes... this is my latest conversion! haha... and shes vaping HH from @Melinda as her first juice! Spoiled!


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Ms.Vape 

Twisped...love it, great verb 

As @gripen said, you can't go wrong with an iStick..perfect partner for your Nauti as it delivers just that bit more power to really bring the vape to life 

Alternatively, as an extra "cloud machine" you could give the Aspire Atlantis + CF Sub Ohm battery combo a go, but be warned it is a bit of an advanced kit so do some reading up here or ask a question in a thread 

Enjoy the forum and don't hesitate to ask questions...we be friendly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Puff_the_Dragon 

Brilliant avatar pic 

Seems you are already set...so good luck with the vape journey and keep us up to date 
And that Happy Holidays...sheesh, i'm totally hooked - hope you are loving it as much as the rest of us 

PS: Well done on the convert @Oliver Barry - spread the vape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ollie

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Puff_the_Dragon
> 
> Brilliant avatar pic
> 
> Seems you are already set...so good luck with the vape journey and keep us up to date
> And that Happy Holidays...sheesh, i'm totally hooked - hope you are loving it as much as the rest of us
> 
> PS: Well done on the convert @Oliver Barry - spread the vape



Thanks @free3dom 

@Puff_the_Dragon has no idea whats waiting for her around the corner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

Puff_the_Dragon said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My name is Jessie. I’m from Joburg. I’ve been wanting to quit smoking cigs for a while and a friend of mine introduced me to vaping! I have an Eleaf iStick mod with a Mini Aspire Nautilus atty and I am loving it!



Hope you enjoy the HH and welcome to the Forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Puff_the_Dragon
> 
> Brilliant avatar pic
> 
> Seems you are already set...so good luck with the vape journey and keep us up to date
> And that Happy Holidays...sheesh, i'm totally hooked - hope you are loving it as much as the rest of us
> 
> PS: Well done on the convert @Oliver Barry - spread the vape



Thank you! I already feel like part of the family. I am loving HH, it has blown my mind!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> Thanks @free3dom
> 
> @Puff_the_Dragon has no idea whats waiting for her around the corner!



Is it.........a CLOUD? 

Good times ahead for all the new (and old) vapers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon

Melinda said:


> Hope you enjoy the HH and welcome to the Forum!



Thank you @Melinda  The HH is amazing! Can't wait to try all the many flavours out there. But for now I am hooked on this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Puff_the_Dragon said:


> Thank you! I already feel like part of the family. I am loving HH, it has blown my mind!



Welcome to the family...it's a weird, but very friendly, bunch of cloud makers on here 

Have not heard a single person say anything bad about HH yet - maybe they're just scared of all the pitchforks and torches 
The flavour journey is a wonderful one that will keep you busy long enough to completely forget you ever put burned crap into your lungs

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CloudSurfer

Kuhlkatz said:


> Rather late than never, also a big welcome to the members I have missed - no favoritism here..
> At a quick glance : @Benjamin Cripps, @SpiralSequence, @gripen, @booya, @Frank Zef, @CloudSurfer, @dasta, @Tiny_Ninja . From all the posts popping up all over the forum I can see all of you are right at home already



@Kuhlkatz shot for the welcome must say this an awesome forum to be part of and a community of real solid characters


----------



## Andre

Puff_the_Dragon said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My name is Jessie. I’m from Joburg. I’ve been wanting to quit smoking cigs for a while and a friend of mine introduced me to vaping! I have an Eleaf iStick mod with a Mini Aspire Nautilus atty and I am loving it!


Most welcome. You clearly had good advice and are off to a good start. All the best on your journey. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ms.Vape

Help a newb please. How do i get someone's original post in mine when i reply?


----------



## free3dom

Ms.Vape said:


> Help a newb please. How do i get someone's original post in mine when i reply?


Underneath the message (directly beneath the various rating buttons) there is a grey button called "Reply", simply click this on the message you want to include in your reply and it will be added for you - then just type your message below the inserted


> block


----------



## Ms.Vape

Hmmmmmm on mobile app taptalk. Don't see buttons?


----------



## Ms.Vape

free3dom said:


> Underneath the message (directly beneath the various rating buttons) there is a grey button called "Reply", simply click this on the message you want to include in your reply and it will be added for you - then just type your message below the inserted


Test

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ms.Vape

Hahaha figured it out. Thanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ms.Vape

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Ms.Vape
> 
> Twisped...love it, great verb
> 
> As @gripen said, you can't go wrong with an iStick..perfect partner for your Nauti as it delivers just that bit more power to really bring the vape to life
> 
> Alternatively, as an extra "cloud machine" you could give the Aspire Atlantis + CF Sub Ohm battery combo a go, but be warned it is a bit of an advanced kit so do some reading up here or ask a question in a thread
> 
> Enjoy the forum and don't hesitate to ask questions...we be friendly


Okay now that i figured out how to get your pay on here...

Yes, Ive realised that twisp is the pretty baby sister of a much cooler brother...

istick is awesome, have eyed it at my outlet. They have an awesome competition running and with any luck i might just have my greedy little hands on one soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ms.Vape said:


> Okay now that i figured out how to get your pay on here...
> 
> Yes, Ive realised that twisp is the pretty baby sister of a much cooler brother...
> 
> istick is awesome, have eyed it at my outlet. They have an awesome competition running and with any luck i might just have my greedy little hands on one soon


The iStick is great with the mAN (Mini Aspire Nautilus) with BVC coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Ms.Vape said:


> Okay now that i figured out how to get your pay on here...
> 
> Yes, Ive realised that twisp is the pretty baby sister of a much cooler brother...
> 
> istick is awesome, have eyed it at my outlet. They have an awesome competition running and with any luck i might just have my greedy little hands on one soon



Best of luck...may the vape gods smile in your favour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nasier123

Hi Guys

New to dripping recently bought a manhattan mod with a CLT V2 RDA
Waiting on a Battery 18650 flat top and charger any ideas where to find one in cape town


----------



## Andre

Nasier123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> New to dripping recently bought a manhattan mod with a CLT V2 RDA
> Waiting on a Battery 18650 flat top and charger any ideas where to find one in cape town


Most welcome to the forum. Try vapemob.co.za. The Efest 2500s should do the job.


----------



## Nasier123

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Try vapemob.co.za. The Efest 2500s should do the job.




they out of stock


----------



## Ms.Vape

♡ vape mob


----------



## Ms.Vape

My profile pic not showing - any ideas?


----------



## johan

Ms.Vape said:


> My profile pic not showing - any ideas?



It does show, but upside down (see below) - do you use Tapatalk?


----------



## Ms.Vape

Hahaha i got it sorted. Its meant to be upside down. It says if life knocks you down roll over and look at the stars.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Ms.Vape said:


> Hahaha i got it sorted. Its meant to be upside down. It says if life knocks you down roll over and look at the stars.



Reminds me of: "two prisoners looked through prison bars, the one saw mud and the other stars"


----------



## Ms.Vape

Yup! You have to look on the bright side.... ALWAYS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reijnier

Hi my name is reijnier started on a new year resolution still holding out using twisp have kangertech emow lying here but not as effective as the twisp any thoughts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Hi @reijnier. Welcome. Great that you still on the wagon, keep it up. I have both the twisp and the emow. The emow wins hands down for me. What do yiu mean the emow is not as effective? What settings are you using and how is the airflow set?


----------



## Marzuq

Ms.Vape said:


> Yup! You have to look on the bright side.... ALWAYS



This avatar is going to send my brain in a twister no doubt.


----------



## Ms.Vape




----------



## Marzuq

Welcome @reijnier 
All of the best with sticking to your new years resolution.


----------



## reijnier

Full voltage two hole's open


----------



## Raslin

Try this, rurn the voltage to the lowest setting - green I think. Close the airflow to one hole. This should now be similar to the twisp draw.


----------



## reijnier

Raslin said:


> Hi @reijnier. Welcome. Great that you still on the wagon, keep it up. I have both the twisp and the emow. The emow wins hands down for me. What do yiu mean the emow is not as effective? What settings are you using and how is the airflow set?


The twisp vapes more full volt two hole's open


----------



## gripen

@Puff-The-Dragon if you have eny questions or need advice about anything please feel free to ask


----------



## reijnier

Raslin said:


> Try this, rurn the voltage to the lowest setting - green I think. Close the airflow to one hole. This should now be similar to the twisp draw.


Will do thanks


----------



## free3dom

Nasier123 said:


> they out of stock



Welcome @Nasier123 

Vape King sells some VTC4s (flat top) and they can ship to you


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @reijnier 

I started vaping on the EMOW kit and in my experience you get good coils and bad coils. If it's not working like you think it should chances are you have some bad coils - it's a sad fact that Kanger's new dual coils are not very consistent in quality and you even get some duds (that won't fire) sometimes  But when you do get good coils it's a fantastic device. My advice would be to replace the coil and see if it is any better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon

CloudSurfer said:


> @Kuhlkatz shot for the welcome must say this an awesome forum to be part of and a community of real solid characters





gripen said:


> @Puff-The-Dragon if you have eny questions or need advice about anything please feel free to ask


Thank you @gripen. Looking forward to the future!


----------



## gripen

Only a pleasure @Puff-The-Dragon.


----------



## reijnier

W


free3dom said:


> Welcome @reijnier
> 
> I started vaping on the EMOW kit and in my experience you get good coils and bad coils. If it's not working like you think it should chances are you have some bad coils - it's a sad fact that Kanger's new dual coils are not very consistent in quality and you even get some duds (that won't fire) sometimes  But when you do get good coils it's a fantastic device. My advice would be to replace the coil and see if it is any better


WiWill do but ill keep the old one just incase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReeZ

Hi my name is Riza. I have been lurking the forums ever since I bought a Cana DNA 30w and Kayfun clone (both of which just packed up).
Finally registered today to latch on to a Lemo in the classifieds 
Now just to find myself a decent regulated mod before I start smoking again. Fighting the urge every day....
Or get the Cana repaired if anyone can (it only says click 5x to unlock).

Anyway I have learnt a lot from occasionally browsing this forum and look forward to learning even more.


----------



## gripen

Hallo@Reez and@Reijnier welcome to the forum.you will get all the help you need and Reez hang in there bud you will find a decent mod


----------



## free3dom

Most welcome @ReeZ 

Best of luck getting your device issues sorted out - maybe try posting in this thread, someone might know a solution but won't check here 

Enjoy the Lemo, and lurking anymore


----------



## Arthster

Welcome @ReeZ and @reijnier


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome to the community @Ms.Vape. @Nasier123 , @reijnier and @ReeZ.
All the best on each of your individual vaping journeys & I hope you all find that perfect juice very quickly


----------



## Ms.Vape

Kuhlkatz said:


> Welcome to the community @Ms.Vape. @Nasier123 , @reijnier and @ReeZ.
> All the best on each of your individual vaping journeys & I hope you all find that perfect juice very quickly


Thanks kuhlkatz. What's your fav?


----------



## free3dom

@Ms.Vape my favourite juices right now are all from SkyBlue...

First is Strawberry Snap - a delightful strawberry with a tiny bit of menthol (not too sweet so it's great for all day vaping). 
Second is Melinda's Nilla Custard - very sweet but a divine vanilla custard vape. 
And last, but not least is Happy Holidays - here I fail at a description, it's a very complex juice that is just to die for.

There was a poll recently on here (just before you joined) and the juices from VapourMountain was very highly rated


----------



## Ms.Vape

free3dom said:


> @Ms.Vape my favourite juices right now are all from SkyBlue...
> 
> First is Strawberry Snap - a delightful strawberry with a tiny bit of menthol (not too sweet so it's great for all day vaping).
> Second is Melinda's Nilla Custard - very sweet but a divine vanilla custard vape.
> And last, but not least is Happy Holidays - here I fail at a description, it's a very complex juice that is just to die for.
> 
> There was a poll recently on here (just before you joined) and the juices from VapourMountain was very highly rated


Haven't tried any of those. Started on twisp juice, then liqua and now settled on vape mob. They have an awesome intense vanilla which is fab. Will check out the recommendations though! 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Ms.Vape said:


> Haven't tried any of those. Started on twisp juice, then liqua and now settled on vape mob. They have an awesome intense vanilla which is fab. Will check out the recommendations though!
> 
> Thanks



Haven't tried any Vape Mob juice, but from my limited experience, all the local juices are quite fantastic - just find a flavour that suits you...we are so spoiled

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Haven't tried any Vape Mob juice, but from my limited experience, all the local juices are quite fantastic - just find a flavour that suits you...we are so spoiled



We do have many fantastic local juices and... actually I dont know what you call a person that makes ejuice but they Rock

Edit:

We do have many fantastic local juices and Liquateers.


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> We do have many fantastic local juices and... actually I dont know what you call a person that makes ejuice but they Rock



A "jook" perhaps?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

A moonshiner is a stoker, a beer maker is a brewer, We need a cool name for juice makers. I will take this to the chat room to avoid Jacking the thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ms.Vape

Mob juices are awesome. I want to get my hands on some of their designer juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Ms.Vape said:


> Mob juices are awesome. I want to get my hands on some of their designer juices



The juice journey is what keeps us all going 
There's nothing quite as exciting (for a vaper) as trying a new juice for the first time 
Of course, this can also lead to some terrible disappointment when it's not to your liking, but we take the bad with the good

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

I love that smell of a new fresh bottle of juice and the first time you catch that flavor... goosbumps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I love that smell of a new fresh bottle of juice and the first time you catch that flavor... goosbumps


And it leads to the longest wait known to vaper....waiting for the coil to get soaked

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Hence the reason I am going to RTA's 10 seconds is much quicker then 10 minutes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

@Ms.Vape, I shy away from online ordering as the wife can track those expenses to the tee, so it severely limits my joose choices to the vendors close by that I can pick up from  
Note to self - Must open a separate 'off the radar' account... and go and bug Melinda for a toot of her Happy Holidays juice when I get the time.

The local guys are really spoiling us for choice with what is available at this stage compared to about a year ago. The Vape King VK4 ( RY4 style ) juice was my ADV for quite a while, but it's just become too sweet. Lekka Vapors' LV4 is a very good replacement for that. I also swore by Vape Elixir's Awesomesauce, but think I also overdid it on that one, as I just cannot enjoy it any more.
I am also not one for simplex fruity flavors any more, as a lot of those tend to taste very perfumy.

My current favorites are (no specific order) :
Vape King : No. 16 Halloween 'special' - a Gambit 'clone' with a twist of Dulce de Leche added. A very smooth vape, but I think I depleted their stock. I need to check when it will be part of their normal range.
Bombies : 'nana cream - a very nice banana, more tarty than sweet to my taste
Hurricane Vapor : Vanilla Sky Tobacco - Sweetish tobacco and also a nice vape that's as smooth as a babies bottom
Lekka Vapors : LV4 - A less sweeter twist on the RY4 style juice.
Lekka Vapors : Elvis' Breakfast - Peanut butter & banana mix, but doing Bombies at the same time seems to dull out the banana - be warned.
Suicide Bunny : Madrina - One of the few fruity ones I can currently handle. It's almost like watermelon flavored chappies on steroids
Vape King : Menthol - kickass refreshing menthol
Skyblue Vaping : Frostbite - also pure kickass menthol

I'm not sure what area you are in, but Jhb / Pretoria have plenty vendors with 100s of awesome juices that I have not tried yet, and the buggers just keep expanding their ranges.
Durbs is spoiled with Sir Vape and their juice range, which is high on my to-do list but they also keep expanding it faster than most members wallets.
Cape Town has Vape Mob and their range, Vapour Mountain with an excellently rated local juice range, Lekka Vapors and Juicy Joes with his range of excellent juices. 

It is going to be "unpossible" to test drive them all, but it's a great journey 

Holy crap, not even my school compositions was this long.. signing off now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## eCigShop

Just signed up as a new member. Been vaping for around 18 months. We are opening up an online Vape store and will be selling Kangertech e-cigarette devices including the EMOW Mega and EMOW, both of which are variable voltage devices. We are also bringing in the new EVOD 2 with dual bottom coil and my favourite device for size and convenience, the e-Smart (both the dual kit and blister pack).

Our liquids are all European manufactured and we will be the first in SA (I hope) to sell the 7 pack single serving 1.5 ml mini ampoules. We will also sell 10 ml bottles (0 mg, 12 mg and 18 mg) of two brands and flavours will include Cinnamon, Coffee Cream, Arctic Menthol, a toasted and regular tobacco flavour plus around 10 other flavours such as Toffee Caramel, Watermelon and the various other flavours popular in SA.

If I had to choose only one flavour for life, it would be the cinnamon ...... Simply outstanding!


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @eCigShop 

You will have to register as a vendor if you intend to do business on here, but you are very welcome to just chat with us in the interim 

Have a look at this thread for more info, and enjoy the forum


----------



## Andre

eCigShop said:


> Just signed up as a new member. Been vaping for around 18 months. We are opening up an online Vape store and will be selling Kangertech e-cigarette devices including the EMOW Mega and EMOW, both of which are variable voltage devices. We are also bringing in the new EVOD 2 with dual bottom coil and my favourite device for size and convenience, the e-Smart (both the dual kit and blister pack).
> 
> Our liquids are all European manufactured and we will be the first in SA (I hope) to sell the 7 pack single serving 1.5 ml mini ampoules. We will also sell 10 ml bottles (0 mg, 12 mg and 18 mg) of two brands and flavours will include Cinnamon, Coffee Cream, Arctic Menthol, a toasted and regular tobacco flavour plus around 10 other flavours such as Toffee Caramel, Watermelon and the various other flavours popular in SA.
> 
> If I had to choose only one flavour for life, it would be the cinnamon ...... Simply outstanding!


Most welcome. All the best with the new venture. Suggest you PM @Gizmo to set you up as a supporting vendor. Happy vaping.


----------



## Ms.Vape

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Ms.Vape, I shy away from online ordering as the wife can track those expenses to the tee, so it severely limits my joose choices to the vendors close by that I can pick up from
> Note to self - Must open a separate 'off the radar' account... and go and bug Melinda for a toot of her Happy Holidays juice when I get the time.
> 
> The local guys are really spoiling us for choice with what is available at this stage compared to about a year ago. The Vape King VK4 ( RY4 style ) juice was my ADV for quite a while, but it's just become too sweet. Lekka Vapors' LV4 is a very good replacement for that. I also swore by Vape Elixir's Awesomesauce, but think I also overdid it on that one, as I just cannot enjoy it any more.
> I am also not one for simplex fruity flavors any more, as a lot of those tend to taste very perfumy.
> 
> My current favorites are (no specific order) :
> Vape King : No. 16 Halloween 'special' - a Gambit 'clone' with a twist of Dulce de Leche added. A very smooth vape, but I think I depleted their stock. I need to check when it will be part of their normal range.
> Bombies : 'nana cream - a very nice banana, more tarty than sweet to my taste
> Hurricane Vapor : Vanilla Sky Tobacco - Sweetish tobacco and also a nice vape that's as smooth as a babies bottom
> Lekka Vapors : LV4 - A less sweeter twist on the RY4 style juice.
> Lekka Vapors : Elvis' Breakfast - Peanut butter & banana mix, but doing Bombies at the same time seems to dull out the banana - be warned.
> Suicide Bunny : Madrina - One of the few fruity ones I can currently handle. It's almost like watermelon flavored chappies on steroids
> Vape King : Menthol - kickass refreshing menthol
> Skyblue Vaping : Frostbite - also pure kickass menthol
> 
> I'm not sure what area you are in, but Jhb / Pretoria have plenty vendors with 100s of awesome juices that I have not tried yet, and the buggers just keep expanding their ranges.
> Durbs is spoiled with Sir Vape and their juice range, which is high on my to-do list but they also keep expanding it faster than most members wallets.
> Cape Town has Vape Mob and their range, Vapour Mountain with an excellently rated local juice range, Lekka Vapors and Juicy Joes with his range of excellent juices.
> 
> It is going to be "unpossible" to test drive them all, but it's a great journey
> 
> Holy crap, not even my school compositions was this long.. signing off now.


Wow that is a mouthful. 

I started with the twisp juices which have great flavour but they are just too damb expensive... 

Im on VapeMOB juices now.

My favourite has to be ectoplasm.

I wouldn't mind a spin on some of their imported (?) ranges like 5pawns and witches brew, iron pour and rocket sheep.

They are a bit pricey and i don't have the discipline to buy a bottle and then use it occasionally....

I go through about 90 to 100ml of juice a month. 

My name is Ms.Vape and I like to vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Q-Ball

Hey Vapers

I am Quentin and have been vaping for a month now, no more stinkies.
Started on a twisp after bad advice, bought a Kanger Protank Mini 3 one week later and I'm now looking for a good mod and tank combo to take vaping to the next level of enjoyment.
Also starting to mix my own juices.
Thanks for this forum and all its wonderful people, it's very informative indeed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Q-Ball 

Well done on switching to vape fro cigs...definitely the best choice you could ever have made 
Once you get up to mod + tank level it really starts to become something else - something so much better than what smoking ever was 
And the DIY is also a very satisfying 

Enjoy the forum and shout (well, type in CAPS ) if you need any help with anything


----------



## free3dom

Ms.Vape said:


> I go through about 90 to 100ml of juice a month.
> My name is Ms.Vape and I like to vape



Haha...we all seem to have that "problem" 

If you want to save some money in order to buy some premium juices, you can always supplement with DIY 
Making you own juices is dirt cheap and really easy. I also vape 100ml+ per month and while I will never switch to DIY exclusively, it does save some money and allows you to vape like a steam train without worrying too much about the cost. The DIY juices (depending on flavours, etc) can also be very very good, and is fun to make


----------



## Ms.Vape

free3dom said:


> Haha...we all seem to have that "problem"
> 
> If you want to save some money in order to buy some premium juices, you can always supplement with DIY
> Making you own juices is dirt cheap and really easy. I also vape 100ml+ per month and while I will never switch to DIY exclusively, it does save some money and allows you to vape like a steam train without worrying too much about the cost. The DIY juices (depending on flavours, etc) can also be very very good, and is fun to make


Wouldn't know where to start

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Ms.Vape said:


> Wouldn't know where to start



There's a thread for that 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/diy-your-first-time.7324/

And you can buy a starter kit (which includes everything you need) from here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiny_Ninja

free3dom said:


> There's a thread for that
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/diy-your-first-time.7324/
> 
> And you can buy a starter kit (which includes everything you need) from here



Thanks for the links. What a nice DIY kit. Very handy and has everything you need. I might just give this the good old college try lol. Never mixed my own juices before. 

If i may ask... From the link that @free3dom posted. Which of those flavors have others tried and loved? I'm a die hard fruity kinda guy. Not into tobacco flavors, like stuff that is sweet and all round fruity. 
Any other suggestions will also be much appreciated even from other vendors.

Thanks and welcome to all the other new members that i have not have the privilege of welcoming yet. 
Keep on keeping on. Vaping is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Tiny_Ninja said:


> Thanks for the links. What a nice DIY kit. Very handy and has everything you need. I might just give this the good old college try lol. Never mixed my own juices before.
> 
> If i may ask... From the link that @free3dom posted. Which of those flavors have others tried and loved? I'm a die hard fruity kinda guy. Not into tobacco flavors, like stuff that is sweet and all round fruity.
> Any other suggestions will also be much appreciated even from other vendors.
> 
> Thanks and welcome to all the other new members that i have not have the privilege of welcoming yet.
> Keep on keeping on. Vaping is awesome!



I've so far tried the pineapple and energy drink flavours...both were really good, but just be warned the pineapple is very strong and actually cracked the plastic tank on my Taifun. If using glass tanks it's not a problem though.

I've recently done a few of the new "minty" flavours, peppermint and spearmint. These were exceptional to me, and I'm not much of a menthol lover. The peppermint especially - it's like one of those mints you usually get at a restaurant - not strong menthol, just very good mint flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carlito

Hi my name is Carlos
I am a golfer and i'm from jhb 
I'm not very new to vaping been vaping for about 2 years,been in the process of getting my VAPE shop up and running but will keep everybody updated.
I am a Ecig builder in my spare time and i try to build my RDA'S & RTDA's to have huge amounts of flavour and vapour.


----------



## Waheed

Good to have you aboard @Carlito. Hope to learn from you regarding builds. Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

B1rdy said:


> Being a stinky smoker for the past 22 years, I decided to stop smoking start 2015 and have switched over to vaping. Late 2014 I started out with a cheap Ego 6 e-cig and liked vaping so much that I've upgraded to a variable voltage V2 X6. I've yet to try all the different flavors but so far I like coffee flavor the most (being a coffee addict ). I want to attempt diy-ing and start making my own coffee e-juice. Any advice would be appreciated. What other flavors are popular (I love coffee and chocolate).



Hi @B1rdy 
Belated welcome to the forum and all the best with your vaping
Not DIY but a great coffee vape is mixing VapeKing's coffee with VapourMountain's coffee ready made juices
VapeKing is a bit milky and creamy whereas Vapourmountain's coffee is much stronger and more roasted
Makes for a great combination
Both these vendors have online sites and will ship countrywide.


----------



## Silver

ReeZ said:


> Hi my name is Riza. I have been lurking the forums ever since I bought a Cana DNA 30w and Kayfun clone (both of which just packed up).
> Finally registered today to latch on to a Lemo in the classifieds
> Now just to find myself a decent regulated mod before I start smoking again. Fighting the urge every day....
> Or get the Cana repaired if anyone can (it only says click 5x to unlock).
> 
> Anyway I have learnt a lot from occasionally browsing this forum and look forward to learning even more.



Welcome @ReeZ and thanks for finally joining
Now you can take part and ask questions and share your experiences
All the best for your vaping. Hope you come right with the Cana

PS - When you get a chance, please upload a cool avatar pic. Just log in with a normal browser, click your name in the top right and then "avatar". An image that is 300 by 300 pixels works best


----------



## Silver

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Ms.Vape, I shy away from online ordering as the wife can track those expenses to the tee, so it severely limits my joose choices to the vendors close by that I can pick up from
> Note to self - Must open a separate 'off the radar' account... and go and bug Melinda for a toot of her Happy Holidays juice when I get the time.
> 
> The local guys are really spoiling us for choice with what is available at this stage compared to about a year ago. The Vape King VK4 ( RY4 style ) juice was my ADV for quite a while, but it's just become too sweet. Lekka Vapors' LV4 is a very good replacement for that. I also swore by Vape Elixir's Awesomesauce, but think I also overdid it on that one, as I just cannot enjoy it any more.
> I am also not one for simplex fruity flavors any more, as a lot of those tend to taste very perfumy.
> 
> My current favorites are (no specific order) :
> Vape King : No. 16 Halloween 'special' - a Gambit 'clone' with a twist of Dulce de Leche added. A very smooth vape, but I think I depleted their stock. I need to check when it will be part of their normal range.
> Bombies : 'nana cream - a very nice banana, more tarty than sweet to my taste
> Hurricane Vapor : Vanilla Sky Tobacco - Sweetish tobacco and also a nice vape that's as smooth as a babies bottom
> Lekka Vapors : LV4 - A less sweeter twist on the RY4 style juice.
> Lekka Vapors : Elvis' Breakfast - Peanut butter & banana mix, but doing Bombies at the same time seems to dull out the banana - be warned.
> Suicide Bunny : Madrina - One of the few fruity ones I can currently handle. It's almost like watermelon flavored chappies on steroids
> Vape King : Menthol - kickass refreshing menthol
> Skyblue Vaping : Frostbite - also pure kickass menthol
> 
> I'm not sure what area you are in, but Jhb / Pretoria have plenty vendors with 100s of awesome juices that I have not tried yet, and the buggers just keep expanding their ranges.
> Durbs is spoiled with Sir Vape and their juice range, which is high on my to-do list but they also keep expanding it faster than most members wallets.
> Cape Town has Vape Mob and their range, Vapour Mountain with an excellently rated local juice range, Lekka Vapors and Juicy Joes with his range of excellent juices.
> 
> It is going to be "unpossible" to test drive them all, but it's a great journey
> 
> Holy crap, not even my school compositions was this long.. signing off now.



Great post @Kuhlkatz !
Thanks


----------



## Silver

Q-Ball said:


> Hey Vapers
> 
> I am Quentin and have been vaping for a month now, no more stinkies.
> Started on a twisp after bad advice, bought a Kanger Protank Mini 3 one week later and I'm now looking for a good mod and tank combo to take vaping to the next level of enjoyment.
> Also starting to mix my own juices.
> Thanks for this forum and all its wonderful people, it's very informative indeed.



Welcome to the forum @Q-Ball 
Congrats on the month without stinkies. Great achievement!
Wishing you well for your stay here. We certainly have a great place here


----------



## Silver

eCigShop said:


> Just signed up as a new member. Been vaping for around 18 months. We are opening up an online Vape store and will be selling Kangertech e-cigarette devices including the EMOW Mega and EMOW, both of which are variable voltage devices. We are also bringing in the new EVOD 2 with dual bottom coil and my favourite device for size and convenience, the e-Smart (both the dual kit and blister pack).
> 
> Our liquids are all European manufactured and we will be the first in SA (I hope) to sell the 7 pack single serving 1.5 ml mini ampoules. We will also sell 10 ml bottles (0 mg, 12 mg and 18 mg) of two brands and flavours will include Cinnamon, Coffee Cream, Arctic Menthol, a toasted and regular tobacco flavour plus around 10 other flavours such as Toffee Caramel, Watermelon and the various other flavours popular in SA.
> 
> If I had to choose only one flavour for life, it would be the cinnamon ...... Simply outstanding!



Wecome @eCigShop and thanks for posting on the other thread regarding getting set up as a vendor. 

Thanks to @free3dom and @Andre for pointing this out

Just so newcomers know, we do not allow vendors or retailers to punt their products in the general forums. Intead, they need to sign up as a Supporting Retailer and they get their own sub forum where they can market their products. 

Also a headsup to newcomers, if you are looking for a product and want the vendors to respond, post a thread in the "Who has stock" sub forum. The vendors can respond freely in that sub forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Carlito said:


> Hi my name is Carlos
> I am a golfer and i'm from jhb
> I'm not very new to vaping been vaping for about 2 years,been in the process of getting my VAPE shop up and running but will keep everybody updated.
> I am a Ecig builder in my spare time and i try to build my RDA'S & RTDA's to have huge amounts of flavour and vapour.



Hi @Carlito 
Welcome to the forum and congrats on the 2 years which is a long time in vaping terms!

Just so you know, we do not allow marketing on the forum from members. If you want to market your shop or vaping business on ECIGSSA, you will have to sign up as a supporting retailer where you will get your own sub forum to market your products and initiatives. Should you wish to do so, please send a private message to @Gizmo indicating that you want to sign up and he will set it up. Many thanks.


----------



## eCigShop

Silver said:


> Wecome @eCigShop and thanks for posting on the other thread regarding getting set up as a vendor.
> 
> Thanks to @free3dom and @Andre for pointing this out
> 
> Just so newcomers know, we do not allow vendors or retailers to punt their products in the general forums. Intead, they need to sign up as a Supporting Retailer and they get their own sub forum where they can market their products.
> 
> Also a headsup to newcomers, if you are looking for a product and want the vendors to respond, post a thread in the "Who has stock" sub forum. The vendors can respond freely in that sub forum.


 
Sent @Gizmo a message but still waiting for a response. Thanks for pointing out the forum rules. Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiny_Ninja

free3dom said:


> I've so far tried the pineapple and energy drink flavours...both were really good, but just be warned the pineapple is very strong and actually cracked the plastic tank on my Taifun. If using glass tanks it's not a problem though.
> 
> I've recently done a few of the new "minty" flavours, peppermint and spearmint. These were exceptional to me, and I'm not much of a menthol lover. The peppermint especially - it's like one of those mints you usually get at a restaurant - not strong menthol, just very good mint flavour



Thanks @free3dom I dont usually dabble in mints, but it is something i vape from time to time. But i dont really like the mints that are super strong. So appreciate your comment as i find that most mints are so strong it overpowers everything you mix it with. I will try the peppermint. Sounds yummy. 

Thanks again and hello to any new peeps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Hi all, my name is Keith and i have been vaing since December 2014. Hope to stop using cigarettes fully by next month.


----------



## Marzuq

Keith Milton said:


> Hi all, my name is Keith and i have been vaing since December 2014. Hope to stop using cigarettes fully by next month.



welcome @Keith Milton 
Congrats on starting vaping. Im sure you will stick to your goal of quiting stinkies altogether . f you need anykind of assistance or advice just give us a shout and we will do our best to assist you


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @Carlito and @Keith Milton .

Keith, if you stick to vaping as part of your daily routine, it does become easier to just toss the analogs. Kit that you can trust & a good juice or two that you can stick with is going to be some of the main factors here, so if you have something you like, you are already half-way there.

Lots of info already on the forum, with plenty of members eager to share their knowledge & experience here. Good luck!


----------



## Marshan GAjanand

Hi All,

Names Marsh been vaping for about 6 months now. Looking to start with a RBA's now and a mech mod so hoping to find a starter here also. I am not a smoker but love the flavours and tastes on Vaping. I do however enjoy a cigar now and again.


----------



## Andre

Marshan GAjanand said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Names Marsh been vaping for about 6 months now. Looking to start with a RBA's now and a mech mod so hoping to find a starter here also. I am not a smoker but love the flavours and tastes on Vaping. I do however enjoy a cigar now and again.


Most welcome to the forum. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Tiny_Ninja

Marshan GAjanand said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Names Marsh been vaping for about 6 months now. Looking to start with a RBA's now and a mech mod so hoping to find a starter here also. I am not a smoker but love the flavours and tastes on Vaping. I do however enjoy a cigar now and again.


Hi
You are the 1st vaper I've come across that didn't smoke stinkys. 
Its kinda weird lol, but hey there are worse things out there. 

Welcome and hope you enjoy the forum, loads of nice, helpful and knowledgeable people around.


----------



## Viashen

Hi All

The names Viashen from JHB, i was never a very heavy smoker so gave it up completely now. 

Attempted Vaping for about a year now on and off

I finally got some starter kits so want to do it properly now

I have a eVic with an eVic Easy head and Aspire Nautilis tank

I also have a X6 Mod Kit on it's way

I even have some Mechanical Mods i believe it's called but i kinda went overboard when i was shopping around lol

Only juice i really tried was Hengthavorn Blueberry but not sure how it ranks amongst the other brands

I have plenty Liqua Brand juice but also not sure about that

Anyone from Alberton, Meyersal Area by any chance


----------



## Andre

Viashen said:


> Hi All
> 
> The names Viashen from JHB, i was never a very heavy smoker so gave it up completely now.
> 
> Attempted Vaping for about a year now on and off
> 
> I finally got some starter kits so want to do it properly now
> 
> I have a eVic with an eVic Easy head and Aspire Nautilis tank
> 
> I also have a X6 Mod Kit on it's way
> 
> I even have some Mechanical Mods i believe it's called but i kinda went overboard when i was shopping around lol
> 
> Only juice i really tried was Hengthavorn Blueberry but not sure how it ranks amongst the other brands
> 
> I have plenty Liqua Brand juice but also not sure about that
> 
> Anyone from Alberton, Meyersal Area by any chance


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Browse around at your heart's content - lots of info to be found. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Viashen

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Browse around at your heart's content - lots of info to be found. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.



Thanks Andre

I'm a noob but very willing to learn and enjoy Vaping


----------



## Ashley A

Hi guys,

Been vaping for 8.5 months now. This site was very useful in getting me going even though I haven't signed up earlier.

I started off with cheapy chinese starter kits and smoked them part time the first month, then moved on to the Twisp exclusively for the next month, then moved onto the MVP and Aerotank Mega and never looked back. Also on the EMOW Mega kit as a back up and portable alternative.

It's been keeping me off the cigs so I'm quite chuffed about that.

Regards,
Ashley


----------



## gripen

@Ashley A welcome to the forum.nice job with the vaping.keep it going and if you need enny help,don't be afraid to ask


----------



## gripen

@Viashen welcome to the forum bud,you definitely cum to the right place


----------



## gripen

@Tiny_Ninja welcome to the forum bud,vape up a storm


----------



## gripen

welcome @Keith Milton and @Carlito its fantastic to see more members,this vaping family of us is getting big.happy vaping


----------



## Viashen

gripen said:


> @Viashen welcome to the forum bud,you definitely cum to the right place



Thanks Gripen


----------



## gripen

pleasure @Viashen you are defiantly at the right place.


----------



## Tiny_Ninja

gripen said:


> @Tiny_Ninja welcome to the forum bud,vape up a storm



Lol thanks. Its been a pleasurable experience thus far.


----------



## gripen

cool @Tiny_Ninja


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Keith Milton 
Best of luck getting off the cigs. It's a bit of a struggle but it is definitely worth it. Vaping itself is much more than just a smoke replacement 
Don't be afraid to ask if you need anything, there's always someone willing+able to help on here


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Marshan GAjanand 
Enjoy your new hobby 
Soon you probably won't enjoy cigars anymore - vaping is just that much better than anything combustible 
And if you look into NET you can probably find a juice that will be similar to the cigar taste


----------



## gripen

@free3dom i agree with you 100%


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Viashen 
Best of luck with vaping take 2 
Stick to it and it will be a very rewarding change.
Enjoy your incoming vape mail, we've all been there - no shame in buying like a crazy person, it's part of the fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Ashley A 
Well done on kicking the cigs...8+ months of vaping is a great achievement 
You seem to have take a nice leisurely pace through the various stages of vaping, glad it has worked out for you and hope that going forward it will be just as rewarding 
Enjoy participating on the forum


----------



## Silver

Keith Milton said:


> Hi all, my name is Keith and i have been vaing since December 2014. Hope to stop using cigarettes fully by next month.



Welcome to the forum @Keith Milton 
Wishing you all the best with your vaping and getting off the stinkies
May it be a good 2015 for you


----------



## Silver

Marshan GAjanand said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Names Marsh been vaping for about 6 months now. Looking to start with a RBA's now and a mech mod so hoping to find a starter here also. I am not a smoker but love the flavours and tastes on Vaping. I do however enjoy a cigar now and again.



Welcome to the forum @Marshan GAjanand 
You have come to the right place. Loads of RBA and mech mod experts here
Feel free to ask questions as you go along
PS - when you get a moment, please upload a cool avatar pic. Log in with a normal browser and click yr name in the top right, then 'avatar'. An image 300 by 300 pixels works best


----------



## Silver

Viashen said:


> Hi All
> 
> The names Viashen from JHB, i was never a very heavy smoker so gave it up completely now.
> 
> Attempted Vaping for about a year now on and off
> 
> I finally got some starter kits so want to do it properly now
> 
> I have a eVic with an eVic Easy head and Aspire Nautilis tank
> 
> I also have a X6 Mod Kit on it's way
> 
> I even have some Mechanical Mods i believe it's called but i kinda went overboard when i was shopping around lol
> 
> Only juice i really tried was Hengthavorn Blueberry but not sure how it ranks amongst the other brands
> 
> I have plenty Liqua Brand juice but also not sure about that
> 
> Anyone from Alberton, Meyersal Area by any chance



Welcome to the forum @Viashen and congrats on giving up the stinkies
Never heard of Hengthavorn juices. Have heard of hangsen though. 
You should check out the e-liquid reviews threads. Most of those juices are locally available and we have some really great juices available locally these days. 
All the best. 
Ps - Am pretty sure there are quite a few forum members from the Alberton area


----------



## Marzuq

hello and welcome @Viashen @Marshan GAjanand @Ashley A


----------



## Silver

Ashley A said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been vaping for 8.5 months now. This site was very useful in getting me going even though I haven't signed up earlier.
> 
> I started off with cheapy chinese starter kits and smoked them part time the first month, then moved on to the Twisp exclusively for the next month, then moved onto the MVP and Aerotank Mega and never looked back. Also on the EMOW Mega kit as a back up and portable alternative.
> 
> It's been keeping me off the cigs so I'm quite chuffed about that.
> 
> Regards,
> Ashley



Welcome @Ashley A 
Great that you joined and now can take part in the discussions and interactions
We have a truly special place here

Congrats on getting off the cigs. Great stuff

Enjoy your stay here

Ps - please upload a cool avatar pic when you get a chance. Click your name in the top right, then Avatar. You will need to login with a normal browser


----------



## Viashen

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Viashen
> Best of luck with vaping take 2
> Stick to it and it will be a very rewarding change.
> Enjoy your incoming vape mail, we've all been there - no shame in buying like a crazy person, it's part of the fun



Thanks Free3dom 

Lol yeah i really want this to be the be all and end of of smoking

One silly question but i know this might not be the right place

On my Joyetech eVic with Easy Head and Aspire Nautilus tank i get this burn at the back of my throat then if i hold it upwards it sometimes doesn't burn

I'm using 0MG Hengthavorn Blueberry Flavour and the Mod is in Unrestricted mode

Could it be the coil perhaps or maybe the flavour ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viashen

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Viashen and congrats on giving up the stinkies
> Never heard of Hengthavorn juices. Have heard of hangsen though.
> You should check out the e-liquid reviews threads. Most of those juices are locally available and we have some really great juices available locally these days.
> All the best.
> Ps - Am pretty sure there are quite a few forum members from the Alberton area



Thanks Silver 

I want to attempt making my own but will get there eventually i think lol

The most popular one i see on all websites is the Liqua so i got some but haven't got around to trying them out yet

I suppose it's all about trial and error and finding the ones you like and dislike 

I have a lot to learn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viashen

Marzuq said:


> hello and welcome @Viashen @Marshan GAjanand @Ashley A



Thank You


----------



## free3dom

Viashen said:


> Thanks Free3dom
> 
> Lol yeah i really want this to be the be all and end of of smoking
> 
> One silly question but i know this might not be the right place
> 
> On my Joyetech eVic with Easy Head and Aspire Nautilus tank i get this burn at the back of my throat then if i hold it upwards it sometimes doesn't burn
> 
> I'm using 0MG Hengthavorn Blueberry Flavour and the Mod is in Unrestricted mode
> 
> Could it be the coil perhaps or maybe the flavour ?



The burning can be due to various factors. The coil and/or flavour can definitely cause this. The power level usually also plays a part - using too high a power setting can sometimes evaporate the juice in the wick faster than it can re-saturate which causes the wick to burn and you actually get smoke  You should _taste _when this happens though - it's horrible 

Some flavours are just naturally more harsh due to the ingredients used and may cause some burning. Also, when first starting out your throat may just need some time to get used to the vapour (especially if it is warm) and the burning should subside fairly soon.

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "hold it upwards", but it could be that the coil is not wicking properly and if you change the way you hold the device it wicks better...but I'm really just guessing here 

My advice would be to first lower the power level and see if the problem persists. Next try some other flavour - you'd have to then also use a new coil since the old one will still contain traces of the previous juice. If the problem persists, maybe just give it a day or two and see if it goes away.

If none of this works, then perhaps you should pop into a store (Vape King has two branches in JHB) and have someone take a look at your setup, and/or try out some devices/juices they have in store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Viashen said:


> Thanks Silver
> 
> I want to attempt making my own but will get there eventually i think lol
> 
> The most popular one i see on all websites is the Liqua so i got some but haven't got around to trying them out yet
> 
> I suppose it's all about trial and error and finding the ones you like and dislike
> 
> I have a lot to learn



Indeed
The juice journey is a long, never ending one in my view
And the choices available are growing all the time

My suggestion to you is to try two juices from multiple brands, both locally manufactured and international juices
Also go for cheaper sample sizes if possible. Then you can try out more juices without it costing a fortune
You need to sample quite wide to find your preference
Its a fun journey and probably the part of vaping that I enjoy the most - ie firing up a new juice for the first time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viashen

free3dom said:


> The burning can be due to various factors. The coil and/or flavour can definitely cause this. The power level usually also plays a part - using too high a power setting can sometimes evaporate the juice in the wick faster than it can re-saturate which causes the wick to burn and you actually get smoke  You should _taste _when this happens though - it's horrible
> 
> Some flavours are just naturally more harsh due to the ingredients used and may cause some burning. Also, when first starting out your throat may just need some time to get used to the vapour (especially if it is warm) and the burning should subside fairly soon.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "hold it upwards", but it could be that the coil is not wicking properly and if you change the way you hold the device it wicks better...but I'm really just guessing here
> 
> My advice would be to first lower the power level and see if the problem persists. Next try some other flavour - you'd have to then also use a new coil since the old one will still contain traces of the previous juice. If the problem persists, maybe just give it a day or two and see if it goes away.
> 
> If none of this works, then perhaps you should pop into a store (Vape King has two branches in JHB) and have someone take a look at your setup, and/or try out some devices/juices they have in store



This actually makes a lot of sense 

By holding it up i meant holding the device parallel to your body if that makes sense

That sounds like a good idea, pop in and meet the guys and get some advise on voltage and flavour and settings etc etc 

Great community over here i must say

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Viashen said:


> This actually makes a lot of sense
> 
> By holding it up i meant holding the device parallel to your body if that makes sense
> 
> That sounds like a good idea, pop in and meet the guys and get some advise on voltage and flavour and settings etc etc
> 
> Great community over here i must say



Definitely, you can't go wrong with meeting the vendors, from my experience they are all fantastic and very helpful people 

Holding parallel to the body is in fact the intended way to do it as the coil is at the bottom of the device - which means that holding it with the tip upward ensures that the liquid gets to the coil faster and more consistently


----------



## gripen

very nice advice @free3dom.i agree


----------



## Viashen

Silver said:


> Indeed
> The juice journey is a long, never ending one in my view
> And the choices available are growing all the time
> 
> My suggestion to you is to try two juices from multiple brands, both locally manufactured and international juices
> Also go for cheaper sample sizes if possible. Then you can try out more juices without it costing a fortune
> You need to sample quite wide to find your preference
> Its a fun journey and probably the part of vaping that I enjoy the most - ie firing up a new juice for the first time.



I have some sealed juices at home that i'm itching to try but i filled about 5ML in my tank and it's taking forever to get finished lol

On a side note, how are the Chinese juices like the below ?







Oh and this is the one i have currently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Viashen said:


> I have some sealed juices at home that i'm itching to try but i filled about 5ML in my tank and it's taking forever to get finished lol
> 
> On a side note, how are the Chinese juices like the below ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and this is the one i have currently



Not sure about the Chinese stuff...they seem very sketchy to me generally 

That Hegthavorn is clearly a Liqiua clone...same branding different name

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen

@Viashen i have tried them before,some of them are good but im not a big fan of them


----------



## Viashen

free3dom said:


> Definitely, you can't go wrong with meeting the vendors, from my experience they are all fantastic and very helpful people
> 
> Holding parallel to the body is in fact the intended way to do it as the coil is at the bottom of the device - which means that holding it with the tip upward ensures that the liquid gets to the coil faster and more consistently



I think i'll take a drive this weekend and take what i have and see how best to set it up and use it 

Noted lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viashen

free3dom said:


> Not sure about the Chinese stuff...they seem very sketchy to me generally
> 
> That Hegthavorn is clearly a Liqiua clone...same branding different name



I suppose everything is made in China in any case 

I'll give it a go. have tons at home because they where cheap lol

The Henthavorn doesn't taste bad actually but then again i haven't tasted many flavours to compare it to


----------



## Viashen

gripen said:


> @Viashen i have tried them before,some of them are good but im not a big fan of them



I'll give it a go, was cheap so not to bothered if i need to chuck the bad ones away


----------



## gripen

hahaha @Viashen we all started like that haha


----------



## free3dom

Viashen said:


> I think i'll take a drive this weekend and take what i have and see how best to set it up and use it
> 
> Noted lol



Excellent...maybe just leave your wallet at home...they have a tendency to get drained when visiting vape shops

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viashen

gripen said:


> hahaha @Viashen we all started like that haha



Only way to learn i guess lol


----------



## Viashen

free3dom said:


> Excellent...maybe just leave your wallet at home...they have a tendency to get drained when visiting vape shops



Lol i shall try control myself

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## gripen

hahaha @Viashen the best way to learn.ja try and take like R200 and not the hole wallet or else you wont have enny money left over


----------



## gripen

its difficult but you will be alright


----------



## Viashen

gripen said:


> hahaha @Viashen the best way to learn.ja try and take like R200 and not the hole wallet or else you wont have enny money left over





gripen said:


> its difficult but you will be alright



Let's see how it goes lol


----------



## Silver

Viashen said:


> I have some sealed juices at home that i'm itching to try but i filled about 5ML in my tank and it's taking forever to get finished lol
> 
> On a side note, how are the Chinese juices like the below ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and this is the one i have currently



Hi @Viashen 

I have tried the Liqua and some of the Hangsen juices.
Really have not had much luck with them. 

I have had far more joy from some of the quality locally manufactured ones. Vapour Mountain has a few juices I vape everyday (for a year now) - good quality and well priced. I have also found a few I like from VapeKing, Craft Vapour and Vape Elixir. SkyBlue also has some great juices too but I am still busy working through some of them. You need to try these local ones because they are good and well priced.

The rest of my juice enjoyment lies in the international ones. I prefer to get the ones that are locally available from the retailers on this forum. So for example, Five Pawns, Witchers Brew, Alien Visions and Heathers Heavenly Vapes to name a few. Most of the retailers here stock a few of the international brands. Because they are more expensive I highly recommend you read the reviews on these juices first, before buying. 

Also feel free to ask for suggestions based on your preferences. Between us on this forum, we have quite a load of experience on the various juices and collectively we have tried hundreds of flavours. So I am sure someone will try help suggest something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gripen

@Silver i agree i also have a bunch of them that i havnt opend yet.to me they have a very funny after taste.not a very big fan of them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viashen

Silver said:


> Hi @Viashen
> 
> I have tried the Liqua and some of the Hangsen juices.
> Really have not had much luck with them.
> 
> I have had far more joy from some of the quality locally manufactured ones. Vapour Mountain has a few juices I vape everyday (for a year now) - good quality and well priced. I have also found a few I like from VapeKing, Craft Vapour and Vape Elixir. SkyBlue also has some great juices too but I am still busy working through some of them. You need to try these local ones because they are good and well priced.
> 
> The rest of my juice enjoyment lies in the international ones. I prefer to get the ones that are locally available from the retailers on this forum. So for example, Five Pawns, Witchers Brew, Alien Visions and Heathers Heavenly Vapes to name a few. Most of the retailers here stock a few of the international brands. Because they are more expensive I highly recommend you read the reviews on these juices first, before buying.
> 
> Also feel free to ask for suggestions based on your preferences. Between us on this forum, we have quite a load of experience on the various juices and collectively we have tried hundreds of flavours. So I am sure someone will try help suggest something.



Hi Silver

Thanks for the info, will definitely go and check the reviews and do some research on the flavours 

It's all exciting right now getting into this

Can one chain vape for hours on end with breaks in between on 0MG nicotine flavours or is that not really recommended ?

Similar to what you would do with Hubbly Bubbly 

I'll try get some this weekend, i wanted to try that Cotton Candy actually but was sold out

I read something a while ago to stay clear of flavours that use trademarked names like "Malboro" or "Redbull" etc as these are fake or clones perhaps

Maybe i'll get a better deal if i order a mix bag of different flavours (15ml) perhaps to try out


----------



## free3dom

Viashen said:


> Hi Silver
> 
> Thanks for the info, will definitely go and check the reviews and do some research on the flavours
> 
> It's all exciting right now getting into this
> 
> Can one chain vape for hours on end with breaks in between on 0MG nicotine flavours or is that not really recommended ?
> 
> Similar to what you would do with Hubbly Bubbly
> 
> I'll try get some this weekend, i wanted to try that Cotton Candy actually but was sold out
> 
> I read something a while ago to stay clear of flavours that use trademarked names like "Malboro" or "Redbull" etc as these are fake or clones perhaps
> 
> Maybe i'll get a better deal if i order a mix bag of different flavours (15ml) perhaps to try out



You can chain vape till you fall over...from exhaustion, not vaping...some of us do it with non-0mg juices - so you should be fine on 0mg 

SkyBlue sells a fantastic little Sample Box with 10 pre-defined flavours @3ml each for very cheap. It is a great way to test some flavours without breaking the bank 
While you are there, you may want to check out their Happy Holidays - it is one of the best I've every tried...and many other members on here seem to agree

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dassie

free3dom said:


> You can chain vape till you fall over...from exhaustion, not vaping...some of us do it with non-0mg juices - so you should be fine on 0mg
> 
> SkyBlue sells a fantastic little Sample Box with 10 pre-defined flavours @3ml each for very cheap (here). It is a great way to test some flavours without breaking the bank
> While you are there, you may want to check out their Happy Holidays - it is one of the best I've every tried...and many other members on here seem to agree


I vape almost exclusively on 0mg.. every now and then, when I really feel like a party, I vape my custom 1.5mg juice ! Agree with Happy Holidays. Really nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

i agree with @free3dom and @Dassie happy holidays is a owesum juice and melindas nilla custard aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

that is my all day vaping juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viashen

free3dom said:


> You can chain vape till you fall over...from exhaustion, not vaping...some of us do it with non-0mg juices - so you should be fine on 0mg
> 
> SkyBlue sells a fantastic little Sample Box with 10 pre-defined flavours @3ml each for very cheap. It is a great way to test some flavours without breaking the bank
> While you are there, you may want to check out their Happy Holidays - it is one of the best I've every tried...and many other members on here seem to agree



Lol, it would be soo awesome to sit a beer on the balcony and vape away till you literally can't anymore

I shall give it a try

Much Appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viashen

Dassie said:


> I vape almost exclusively on 0mg.. every now and then, when I really feel like a party, I vape my custom 1.5mg juice ! Agree with Happy Holidays. Really nice.



The nicotine flavours seem strong to me lol, guess i'm not use to it thats why. then again i used to use my friends 18MG flavour and coughed every single time

Happy Holidays is a Forum favourite i can see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

hahahaha @Viashen jap you are correct.happy holidays is a much loved juice.its like fairy's moon walking on you're tongue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuckyStriker

Hi Guys,

I'm a travel and motoring journalist.
I quit in June 2014 and have not looked back. My first foray into e-cigs were Greensmokes because they resembled cigarettes.
I am currently on a standard e-Pipe.
I vape 16 mg X2O tobacco flavour #1 but I will occasionally mix in some 9 mg cherry or vape a 50/50 mixture of Liqua American Blend and Liqua Turkish Tobacco. Sadly the latter tastes nothing like the Lucky Strikes that I used to smoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie

LuckyStriker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm a travel and motoring journalist.
> I quit in June 2014 and have not looked back. My first foray into e-cigs were Greensmokes because they resembled cigarettes.
> I am currently on a standard e-Pipe.
> I vape 16 mg X2O tobacco flavour #1 but I will occasionally mix in some 9 mg cherry or vape a 50/50 mixture of Liqua American Blend and Liqua Turkish Tobacco. Sadly the latter tastes nothing like the Lucky Strikes that I used to smoke.


Hi @LuckyStriker . Welcome to the forum. I have a suggestion for you - have you tried Vape Elixer's tobacco flavours? They also have a turkish one that is a lot like a Camel (not a Lucky Strike, I know ), and some darker ones (e.g Cigar). If you can get a hold of them, let them steep (rest somewhere without using) for about 2 weeks, then they are really good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gripen

@LuckyStriker welcum to the forum bud and good on you for quiting the stinkys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @LuckyStriker 

Congrats on 6+ months of smoke free-ness 
There are many tobacco flavours available, but they are generally synthetic and taste different than actual tobacco.
For that actual tobacco taste you may want to look into NET (Naturally Extracted Tobacco). I don't have much experience with it myself but there are quite a few threads on the subject here on the forum - or you could just start your own and ask for advice 

Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Viashen

gripen said:


> hahahaha @Viashen jap you are correct.happy holidays is a much loved juice.its like fairy's moon walking on you're tongue



Lol looks like i need expedited shipping to get it quickly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gripen

@Viashen i think that is a good idea ass you can see it is a very popular juice among all of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to all, I got behind in this thread, and the list of new guys was too long for me to keep up with 

Anyway.. Enjoy the ride

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viashen

gripen said:


> @Viashen i think that is a good idea ass you can see it is a very popular juice among all of us



Placing an order as we speak 

Just browsing to fill the cart a bit and pay one shipping fee lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gripen

fantastic @Viashen good stuff bud.i promise you are going to fall in love with that happy holiday juice as all of us did


----------



## Viashen

gripen said:


> fantastic @Viashen good stuff bud.i promise you are going to fall in love with that happy holiday juice as all of us did



Maybe i should just order 2 bottles one time lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

hahahahah @Viashen thats not a bad idea bud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen

have you tried melindas nilla custard @Viashen.also a very nice flavor bud im vaping that one and the happy holiday all day lang


----------



## Viashen

gripen said:


> have you tried melindas nilla custard @Viashen.also a very nice flavor bud im vaping that one and the happy holiday all day lang



I haven't but i will soon, just added it to the cart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

haha fantastic @Viashen you wont regret it


----------



## Viashen

gripen said:


> haha fantastic @Viashen you wont regret it



Order placed, i ordered the 0MG ones 

Now just the wait lol


----------



## gripen

fantastic@Viashen ja i agree bud the waiting drives me insane

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kingcanfly

Hi, Andrew King here (kingcanfly of course). Been vaping for about 6 months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ESH

kingcanfly said:


> Hi, Andrew King here (kingcanfly of course). Been vaping for about 6 months.


Welcome to the most awesome community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to the forum @kingcanfly 
im sure you will have a very insightful stay here


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @kingcanfly 

Another Centurion vaper...soon we will vape over the world 
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Vape Nectar

Greetings all, not a new vaper, but certainly a new member! I own the company Vape Nectar which goes live on Friday, I have been vaping for over a year, and have tried most of the available hardware, but due to my generally clumsy nature have settled on a Sigelei 50 with a Pro Tank 3 with airflow adjustment, or when I am really clumsy, an Aspire battery! Not very advanced I know, but it works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Vape Nectar 

If you are looking to do business on the forum please have a look at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/attention-all-vendors-and-resellers.t2201/

Enjoy the forum - lots of other clumsy people on here

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq

welcome @Vape Nectar 
congrats on your business taking off friday coming good luck with that.
please do read through the forum rules with regard to marketing products and business outside of the vendors forum
if you are interested in signing up as a supporting retailer please contact @Gizmo for further details

i trust you will enjoy your time here with this awesome community

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape Nectar

Thank you both of you, I have already sent Gizmo a pm to start the process.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Vape Nectar said:


> Thank you both of you, I have already sent Gizmo a pm to start the process.



Excellent news. We are always happy to have more vendors join us. Looking forward to seeing wht you have on offer and how we can support you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Vape Nectar said:


> Thank you both of you, I have already sent Gizmo a pm to start the process.



As @Marzuq said, we are very happy and eager to welcome new vendors...vapers can never have enough "stuff". Looking forward to some "nectar" and best of luck with the venture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Nectar

Thanks guys, I appreciate the welcome, and help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Nectar said:


> Greetings all, not a new vaper, but certainly a new member! I own the company Vape Nectar which goes live on Friday, I have been vaping for over a year, and have tried most of the available hardware, but due to my generally clumsy nature have settled on a Sigelei 50 with a Pro Tank 3 with airflow adjustment, or when I am really clumsy, an Aspire battery! Not very advanced I know, but it works for me.



Dagsie! Welcome aboard! It's about time! A very very warm welcome! 

Just for the record @Vape Nectar has send @Gizmo a PM to become a vendor!


----------



## Vape Nectar

Thank you Robbie! so the rest of you know, I was one of the first, if not the first of Rob's converts. 

Thanks Rob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie

Welcome to the forum @kingcanfly


----------



## Ollie

Welcome @Vape Nectar 

best of luck with your new venture bro!


----------



## Vape Nectar

Thanks a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Nectar said:


> Thank you Robbie! so the rest of you know, I was one of the first, if not the first of Rob's converts.
> 
> Thanks Rob.



And the one I thought I would never ever be able to convert!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gripen

welcome @kingcanfly and @Vape Nectar you have cum to the right place.if you need help with anything you will find it


----------



## Vape Nectar

Thanks a lot Gripen!


----------



## gripen

pleasure @Vape Nectar.vape up a storm


----------



## govenduckie

Howsit All.

Im Govenduckie, a newbie to vaping, trying to quit smoking stopped last year October but still have my weak moments n bad days wen i resort to a cigarette.
But i been going fairly strong. 

Started with a justfog maxi n moved to a K1 with D16 battery.

my friend @shaunnadan has been my guide N helping me along.

A big shout out to @paulph201 for showing me n getting me started on mechs n mods.

currently using a Russian with a istick mod works like a charm.

Thanks to @shaunnadan n @paulph201 for there insight and experience.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @govenduckie 

Congrats on attempting to give up smoking. A lot of members were using vaping/smoking together for a long time, but still gained the benefit due to reduced cigarette use. You are on the right path bud...even if it takes a while to get there 

And you've already got some great mentors too, that helps a lot 

Best of luck and hopefully you'll be 100% smoke free soon (and even if not you'll still feel a a lot better)...joining the forum is a great step as it helped a lot of us when starting out 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

hallo @govenduckie welcome to the best forum in S.A,here you will learn everything you want to no and more,just hang in there bud you will be of the stinky s soon enuff


----------



## govenduckie

thanks guys

Will definitely be a local around ere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

thats good to hear @govenduckie


----------



## Arthster

Hallo to all the new members. I have been really bad at posting and welcoming new members the last 2 weeks due to work and the start of a new year. But enough of my sad life. 

Welcome all and hope you will have a enjoyable and informative stay with us.


----------



## Keith Milton

Kuhlkatz said:


> Welcome @Carlito and @Keith Milton .
> 
> Keith, if you stick to vaping as part of your daily routine, it does become easier to just toss the analogs. Kit that you can trust & a good juice or two that you can stick with is going to be some of the main factors here, so if you have something you like, you are already half-way there.
> 
> Lots of info already on the forum, with plenty of members eager to share their knowledge & experience here. Good luck!



I have purchased a Kayfun V4 and a Vertex mech mode and some e-juice (Caramel Toffee and Cheesecake),
still a bit new to it but the hits are good and the Kayfun produces a awesome amount of flavour from a 1.02 ohm coil that I built. Hope to add on and build a couple of the other coils aswell. Having a good time with the setup so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Keith Milton said:


> I have purchased a Kayfun V4 and a Vertex mech mode and some e-juice (Caramel Toffee and Cheesecake),
> still a bit new to it but the hits are good and the Kayfun produces a awesome amount of flavour from a 1.02 ohm coil that I built. Hope to add on and build a couple of the other coils aswell. Having a good time with the setup so far.



Fantastic stuff @Keith Milton. I am a Kayfun fan boy. That is a pretty decent setup you are running there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

govenduckie said:


> Howsit All.
> 
> Im Govenduckie, a newbie to vaping, trying to quit smoking stopped last year October but still have my weak moments n bad days wen i resort to a cigarette.
> But i been going fairly strong.
> 
> Started with a justfog maxi n moved to a K1 with D16 battery.
> 
> my friend @shaunnadan has been my guide N helping me along.
> 
> A big shout out to @paulph201 for showing me n getting me started on mechs n mods.
> 
> currently using a Russian with a istick mod works like a charm.
> 
> Thanks to @shaunnadan n @paulph201 for there insight and experience.



Awsome having you on the forum and meeting you! looking forward to seeing how you grow through this great vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

govenduckie said:


> Howsit All.
> 
> Im Govenduckie, a newbie to vaping, trying to quit smoking stopped last year October but still have my weak moments n bad days wen i resort to a cigarette.
> But i been going fairly strong.
> 
> Started with a justfog maxi n moved to a K1 with D16 battery.
> 
> my friend @shaunnadan has been my guide N helping me along.
> 
> A big shout out to @paulph201 for showing me n getting me started on mechs n mods.
> 
> currently using a Russian with a istick mod works like a charm.
> 
> Thanks to @shaunnadan n @paulph201 for there insight and experience.



Welcome @govenduckie 
Dont worry, we all had our weak moments while converting to vaping. 
Wishing you well for your vaping!
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here!


----------



## gripen

hi @Keith Milton welcome to the forum buddy,you have a decent set up already.and if you need help with eny of you're kayfun or eny problems you can give @Arthster a shote hahaha he is a kayfun junky

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster

gripen said:


> hi @Keith Milton welcome to the forum buddy,you have a decent set up already.and if you need help with eny of you're kayfun or eny problems you can give @Arthster a shote hahaha he is a kayfun junky



That I am...

PS @gripen. Its Mr Kayfun Junky to you dude


----------



## gripen

Hahaha sorry @Arthster Mr kayfun junky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

gripen said:


> Hahaha sorry @Arthster Mr kayfun junky



Much better


----------



## gripen

hahahahaha see i new you would be impressed @Arthster


----------



## Keith Milton

Bought new ejuice and mixed mango and Vanilla, and it tastes good. Great vaping on this mix and will definitely buy some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash.dbn

Hi guys,

Have been lurking on the forum for some time now so I felt that a quick hello is needed 

I'm not really new to vaping, started with a Twisp about 2 years now and have been off cigs for just over three months now.
The main reason I have stopped the cigs is because of this forum, a quick google search for some good liquids in Durban brought me here and from here I found Sirvape, Just B and Skyblue and these guy's delicious flavours and awesome hardware are the reason I dont even want to touch another cigarette.

I have recently started on rebuildables and it is awesome so I am quite enjoying it so far.

Well, thats me, and I hope to contribute to this epic site and not just use it for information like I was doing all this time

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Ash.dbn 

So glad you've decided to step out of the shadows and say hello...so "hello" back 

Congrats on 3+ months of smoke free living, and I'm sure you'll agree it feels so much better 

As for the vendors, these people are great and now that you've broken silence you can interact with them right here on the forum. Spoiler, they are all fantastic people in addition to being great vape providers 

Hope you enjoy interacting on the forum as it is a very special place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Ash.dbn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have been lurking on the forum for some time now so I felt that a quick hello is needed
> 
> I'm not really new to vaping, started with a Twisp about 2 years now and have been off cigs for just over three months now.
> The main reason I have stopped the cigs is because of this forum, a quick google search for some good liquids in Durban brought me here and from here I found Sirvape, Just B and Skyblue and these guy's delicious flavours and awesome hardware are the reason I dont even want to touch another cigarette.
> 
> I have recently started on rebuildables and it is awesome so I am quite enjoying it so far.
> 
> Well, thats me, and I hope to contribute to this epic site and not just use it for information like I was doing all this time
> 
> Cheers



Hello and welcome @Ash.dbn
its always so good to hear the impact this form has had on its members.
good luck with RDAs and staying off stinkies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Ash.dbn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have been lurking on the forum for some time now so I felt that a quick hello is needed
> 
> I'm not really new to vaping, started with a Twisp about 2 years now and have been off cigs for just over three months now.
> The main reason I have stopped the cigs is because of this forum, a quick google search for some good liquids in Durban brought me here and from here I found Sirvape, Just B and Skyblue and these guy's delicious flavours and awesome hardware are the reason I dont even want to touch another cigarette.
> 
> I have recently started on rebuildables and it is awesome so I am quite enjoying it so far.
> 
> Well, thats me, and I hope to contribute to this epic site and not just use it for information like I was doing all this time
> 
> Cheers



Hello and welcome @Ash.dbn
its always so good to hear the impact this form has had on its members.
good luck with RDAs and staying off stinkies


----------



## Keith Milton

I have been playing around with some coils and the number of coils and ohms, I successfully built a 0.6 ohm coil and it is better than the 0.8 ohm coil. The 0.6 ohm coil has a warmer vape for me but it is better with flavour. now I need to do some Cheescake in the attie and take some time to enjoy the flavour.


----------



## AniDey

Hi there.
Are there any Afrikaans-speaking vapers, or am I the only one? 
My husband and I live on a farm about 50km from Vaalwater. I started vaping early in December of last year, and had my last stinky on the 10th of January.
I have bought an Amaren mini and recently got a Vapeking as a gift. 
I am looking forward to learning from this forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

AniDey said:


> Hi there.
> Are there any Afrikaans-speaking vapers, or am I the only one?
> My husband and I live on a farm about 50km from Vaalwater. I started vaping early in December of last year, and had my last stinky on the 10th of January.
> I have bought an Amaren mini and recently got a Vapeking as a gift.
> I am looking forward to learning from this forum.


Hi @AniDey

Welcome to the forum

Congrats on kicking the stinkies!

There are quite a few Afrikaans speaking members, don't worry you'll feel right at home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

AniDey said:


> Hi there.
> Are there any Afrikaans-speaking vapers, or am I the only one?
> My husband and I live on a farm about 50km from Vaalwater. I started vaping early in December of last year, and had my last stinky on the 10th of January.
> I have bought an Amaren mini and recently got a Vapeking as a gift.
> I am looking forward to learning from this forum.



Welkom Anidey - ek is seker die meerderheid lede op hierdie forum is Afrikaans sprekend. Ek beny jou om in die bosveld op 'n plaas te woon. Hoop jy geniet die forum, en alle inligting is slegs 'n vraag weg.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AniDey

Hiert, Johan! 
Skrik ek nou vir die onverwagse Afrikaans.
Dit is n absolute voorreg om in die natuur te leef.
Ek lees nog eers en word slim. 
Ek soek vir my man n e-pipe, maar het nog weinig e-cigs in ons area gesien, wat nog van pype. Ek sal nog soek en volgende week Jhb en Pretoria bestorm.
Lekker aand.


----------



## free3dom

Welkom @AniDey 

Congrats on 16 days of smoke-free-ness, it's a great start 
There are lots of Afrikaans speaking members on here (as you'll see in some of the comments, from time to time) - we generally just stick to English so as not to confuse anyone 

Enjoy the forum and the vaping, and ask whenever you need any advice - there's always someone around and willing to help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

AniDey said:


> Hiert, Johan!
> Skrik ek nou vir die onverwagse Afrikaans.
> Dit is n absolute voorreg om in die natuur te leef.
> Ek lees nog eers en word slim.
> Ek soek vir my man n e-pipe, maar het nog weinig e-cigs in ons area gesien, wat nog van pype. Ek sal nog soek en volgende week Jhb en Pretoria bestorm.
> Lekker aand.


Hi @AniDey ! Baie welkom hierso! As jy enige vrae het, laat ons weet en on help jou gou gou!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

AniDey said:


> Hiert, Johan!
> Skrik ek nou vir die onverwagse Afrikaans.
> Dit is n absolute voorreg om in die natuur te leef.
> Ek lees nog eers en word slim.
> Ek soek vir my man n e-pipe, maar het nog weinig e-cigs in ons area gesien, wat nog van pype. Ek sal nog soek en volgende week Jhb en Pretoria bestorm.
> Lekker aand.



Vir pype (24 uur aflewering en beide is lede op die forum):

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/limelight/epipes/
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pipes-wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

hallo @AniDey welkom by die forum.mooi man jy kom van die plaas af,goie werk.ek het in thabazimbi groot geword op i plaas en baie in vaalwater gan jag ens,glo my jy gan al die hulp kry wat jy wil he.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404

Hey guys

I've been a lurker, when the time allows me to. So I've been vaping for probably 4 months now, gone from some VV sticky batteries to a Sigelei 100w in that time and my collection has grown. It has gone quickly past a tasting nice to quitting the analogues and to hobby and then to lifestyle. 

And like most of you I am also waiting for Fasttech orders to arrive. Ha ha

Well cheers, I will try to my best to be more vocal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @KrayFish404 

Good job on quitting the cigs and for acquiring the vape addiction - it's so much better 
Vape mail anticipation from FT is an unfortunate downside to vaping, but it still beats morning coughs from smoking 
Looking forward to seeing your vape mail, when it eventually arrives - be sure to share it with us 

This is also the "coming out" thread for lurkers [] and it's great to have more people participate...so nicely done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Everyone .. @DemonicBunnee is a very good friend of mine, he is on the verge to start this road. I told him iStick and mAN for now and to come to the VapeCon for the best advice. What do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404

kimbo said:


> Everyone .. @DemonicBunnee is a very good friend of mine, he is on the verge to start this road. I told him iStick and mAN for now and to come to the VapeCon for the best advice. What do you think?



If I knew then what I knew now I would have never gone for any silly VV sticks. Man the iStick 20w was an eye opener. But then the Hana 30w. But that was only cool for another week. Now the Sigelei 100w. 

I would have just gone straight to the Hana and bypass all of the others. But I suppose the new iStick 30w should be just fine. (for now!) I see they go for about R700 now. Pair that with a Lemo and show him a coil or two and he will be blowing cloud 9. To be honest I am not liking any of my atomizers and I have a lot. My FreakShow rules. For now. It is an easy build and requires minimum advice. 

My Goblin is arriving tonight

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

KrayFish404 said:


> If I knew then what I knew now I would have never gone for any silly VV sticks. Man the iStick 20w was an eye opener. But then the Hana 30w. But that was only cool for another week. Now the Sigelei 100w.
> 
> I would have just gone straight to the Hana and bypass all of the others. But I suppose the new iStick 30w should be just fine. (for now!) I see they go for about R700 now. Pair that with a Lemo and show him a coil or two and he will be blowing cloud 9. To be honest I am not liking any of my atomizers and I have a lot. My FreakShow rules. For now. It is an easy build and requires minimum advice.
> 
> My Goblin is arriving tonight


I just think something to carry him to VapeCon, and there we will show him the light 

I am a bit far from him to show him coils and so, so this will happen at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

kimbo said:


> Everyone .. @DemonicBunnee is a very good friend of mine, he is on the verge to start this road. I told him iStick and mAN for now and to come to the VapeCon for the best advice. What do you think?



I would skip the mAN and rather go with the SubTank mini (Vape Club has some right now). This way he can start off with coils and can switch to RBA without spending any more money 

Pair that with the iStick 30W and he'll be set for a long time...unless the bug bites him


----------



## DemonicBunnee

Thanks so much for the warm welcome guys 

Reason for the iStick (20w) and nAM is because they are being sold as a combo, and the price is just too good to pass on. This will be my first vaping experience (not even gonna count those horrible cheapy e-cig things) and to be honest, I'm kinda looking forward to the journey, and going straight to the "high end" toys will just take some of that away.

I have a love for techy toys and customising things, so the bug will bite, there is no doubt about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

DemonicBunnee said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome guys
> 
> Reason for the iStick (20w) and nAM is because they are being sold as a combo, and the price is just too good to pass on. This will be my first vaping experience (not even gonna count those horrible cheapy e-cig things) and to be honest, I'm kinda looking forward to the journey, and going straight to the "high end" toys will just take some of that away.
> 
> I have a love for techy toys and customising things, so the bug will bite, there is no doubt about it.



Ah, in that case, you absolutely can not go wrong with the iStick+mAN combo. It's a proven winner, and an upgrade is always just a quick purchase away  

Also, the high end has gotten a lot lower lately - it's a great time to be a vaper  

Oh, and (officially) welcome @DemonicBunnee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Stark

Hey guys I introduced myself a while back not really knowing much and have only posted once xD but I think iv finally got into my vaping and ready to get some advice /chat and get into the community  anyway I recently bought myself an aspire cf sub ohm and a kayfun 3.1 heat vape clone I struggled for a bit because I was using 32 gauge nichrome yesterday I twisted 3 strands together and it came alive  ...oh and hi I'm rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Stark said:


> Hey guys I introduced myself a while back not really knowing much and have only posted once xD but I think iv finally got into my vaping and ready to get some advice /chat and get into the community  anyway I recently bought myself an aspire cf sub ohm and a kayfun 3.1 heat vape clone I struggled for a bit because I was using 32 gauge nichrome yesterday I twisted 3 strands together and it came alive  ...oh and hi I'm rob


Well, most welcome again......and go with those questions....we are all eager to help! Happy vaping.


----------



## Reee-_-

Hi guys

Been vaping for the last few months after a friend gave me an old twisp of his. Like everyone else I felt it was time to move to the next level. Been lurking for quite abit, learning about Rda's, mods, etc. Due to being a broke student have yet to purchase anything yet but plan to in the coming weeks. 
I look forward to learning and sharing with you guys in my search for clouds.


----------



## free3dom

Weclome @Reee-_- 

There are so many options now and they range from very cheap to sickly expensive, but I'm sure there is something for everyone 
If you are on a budget, have a look at some of the stuff in the Classifieds section, some really good deals there 
And when in doubt just ask, someone will be quick with advice and tips, guaranteed 

Best of luck on your vape journey and keep us up to date with which direction you go 

PS: thanks for stepping into the light, we do so enjoy the company of new participating members


----------



## gripen

Hallo to all new vapors.@CrayFish404 @DamonicBunnee@Reee.gongrats on quitting the stinkys.and welcome to the family of happy vapors.I'm glad to see that our vaping community is growing so fast.if eny of you need help don't be afraid to ask.@free3dom is the lemo expert so eny help with lemos he will help


----------



## gripen

hallo @Rob Stark welcome to the forum,you have very decant gear to start off with bud,vape up a storm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ash.dbn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have been lurking on the forum for some time now so I felt that a quick hello is needed
> 
> I'm not really new to vaping, started with a Twisp about 2 years now and have been off cigs for just over three months now.
> The main reason I have stopped the cigs is because of this forum, a quick google search for some good liquids in Durban brought me here and from here I found Sirvape, Just B and Skyblue and these guy's delicious flavours and awesome hardware are the reason I dont even want to touch another cigarette.
> 
> I have recently started on rebuildables and it is awesome so I am quite enjoying it so far.
> 
> Well, thats me, and I hope to contribute to this epic site and not just use it for information like I was doing all this time
> 
> Cheers



Welcome @Ash.dbn 
Congrats on kicking the habit! Enjoy your stay here
We have a great place


----------



## Silver

AniDey said:


> Hi there.
> Are there any Afrikaans-speaking vapers, or am I the only one?
> My husband and I live on a farm about 50km from Vaalwater. I started vaping early in December of last year, and had my last stinky on the 10th of January.
> I have bought an Amaren mini and recently got a Vapeking as a gift.
> I am looking forward to learning from this forum.



Welcome to the forum @AniDey 
Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Great thing!
Enjoy the forum and you will see the Afrikaans speaking members all over. 
@johan and @TylerD are both very experienced vapers and they have both helped me a lot in my vaping journey
Veels geluk!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

KrayFish404 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've been a lurker, when the time allows me to. So I've been vaping for probably 4 months now, gone from some VV sticky batteries to a Sigelei 100w in that time and my collection has grown. It has gone quickly past a tasting nice to quitting the analogues and to hobby and then to lifestyle.
> 
> And like most of you I am also waiting for Fasttech orders to arrive. Ha ha
> 
> Well cheers, I will try to my best to be more vocal.



Welcome @KrayFish404 - you summed it up so well. 
Enjoy the forum - we have a very special place here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

DemonicBunnee said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome guys
> 
> Reason for the iStick (20w) and nAM is because they are being sold as a combo, and the price is just too good to pass on. This will be my first vaping experience (not even gonna count those horrible cheapy e-cig things) and to be honest, I'm kinda looking forward to the journey, and going straight to the "high end" toys will just take some of that away.
> 
> I have a love for techy toys and customising things, so the bug will bite, there is no doubt about it.



Welcome @DemonicBunnee 
You are right to want to enjoy the journey. Better to take it slower and enjoy each experience along the way than to try rush into things you may not fully appreciate. Wishing you all the best and enjoy the forum. Your friend @kimbo is a champ!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Stark said:


> Hey guys I introduced myself a while back not really knowing much and have only posted once xD but I think iv finally got into my vaping and ready to get some advice /chat and get into the community  anyway I recently bought myself an aspire cf sub ohm and a kayfun 3.1 heat vape clone I struggled for a bit because I was using 32 gauge nichrome yesterday I twisted 3 strands together and it came alive  ...oh and hi I'm rob



Welcome back to the forum @Rob Stark 
Lovely avatar pic you have there!

Wishing you well for your vape journey and enjoy your stay here

As for the kayfun and cf sub ohm, that is a mech, so you need to get your resistance right. Do you have an ohm checker? If so, what ohm is your coil? If the resistance is too high (say above 1.5 ohms for example) the vape will feel mediocre on the mechanical. I am not a Kayfun expert but check out the dedicated content in the Kayfun/Russian land area of the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Reee-_- said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Been vaping for the last few months after a friend gave me an old twisp of his. Like everyone else I felt it was time to move to the next level. Been lurking for quite abit, learning about Rda's, mods, etc. Due to being a broke student have yet to purchase anything yet but plan to in the coming weeks.
> I look forward to learning and sharing with you guys in my search for clouds.



Welcome @Reee-_- 
Wishing you all the best for your stay. Wishing you well in your choices and will be interesting to see what your research yields

Without knowing what kind of vape you are after, allow me to just share some concepts that may help you. 

Firstly, i think one a needs a solid reliable workhorse to stay off the stinkies. And two of them for backup purposes. 

Then it depends on your vape preference. If you want more flavour and mouth to lung type vaping or more clouds with bigger airflow. 

Also depends on whether you prefer dripping or want a more convenient tank solution. 

The choices are growing by the day and its quite challenging to predict what you will like just doing online research. I would say try other devices of friends or given you are in CT, go to VapeMob and ask if you can try out a few things. You may discover you dont like something that everyone raves about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Built a 0.25 ohm coil for the kayfun V4 and boy is it good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Stark

Silver said:


> Welcome back to the forum @Rob Stark
> Lovely avatar pic you have there!
> 
> Wishing you well for your vape journey and enjoy your stay here
> 
> As for the kayfun and cf sub ohm, that is a mech, so you need to get your resistance right. Do you have an ohm checker? If so, what ohm is your coil? If the resistance is too high (say above 1.5 ohms for example) the vape will feel mediocre on the mechanical. I am not a Kayfun expert but check out the dedicated content in the Kayfun/Russian land area of the forum.


I use a multi meter and my ohms are at .95 and I aimed for one ohm I'm doing electrical so no need to worry about my coils just need to get my wicking setup and juice preference  which I'm hoping someone will help me with a good recipe I'm getting the mixing kit from sky blue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Stark

This is my build twisted some nichrome 32 together

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Manbearzombie

Hey all,

My name is Shaun and I've been off cigarettes for about three weeks now. Got myself a DigiCig Pro starter kit with a gift voucher I got for Christmas thinking I might as well give it a shot. 

Long story short I'm really stoked with this whole vaping business. 

If I had one complaint it's that with my returning sense of smell, driving past the local Caltex refinery sucks a lot more than it used to.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Manbearzombie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My name is Shaun and I've been off cigarettes for about three weeks now. Got myself a DigiCig Pro starter kit with a gift voucher I got for Christmas thinking I might as well give it a shot.
> 
> Long story short I'm really stoked with this whole vaping business.
> 
> If I had one complaint it's that with my returning sense of smell, driving past the local Caltex refinery sucks a lot more than it used to.


Lol, your taste buds are going to play havoc with you around this period. Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Manbearzombie 

Congrats on making it past the first three weeks...they are the toughest and it's fantastic that you stuck it out 
Vaping is indeed a wonderful lifestyle (it's so much more than a replacement for smoking) and we are glad to have you here 
As for your returning sense of smell...that's only the first of many positive effects you will be experiencing in the coming months - vaping improves your life in so many ways 

As @Andre said, just ask if you have any questions and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Man work is killing my online social life. Welcome to all the new guys, Hope you have a fantastic, well informed, and bank balance shrinking stay with us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Manbearzombie 
Congrats on giving up the stinkies - you are doing a great thing
Wishing you all the best for your vape journey and may you find lots of enjoyment in 2015!
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here.


----------



## Jakey

Hi Guys. new to this forum, well new as an active member. been stalking this place for a while now. so i started a few years back on some puffaways, moved on to twisp neo, twisp clearo, evod2 starter pack, now on to bigger and better things thanks to the help of this forum. In the past week ive just received my 30w iStick from @sirvape my subtank mini from @vapeclub and my nautilis mini from Zunaid at the eCig store in lenasia. Got some awesome juices from @VapeKing (LOVING THE VK4 thanks guys).

Heres to empty wallets and tired lungs!

In the words of the doge himself. Much Vaping, very clouds, WOW.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riddle

Jakey said:


> Hi Guys. new to this forum, well new as an active member. been stalking this place for a while now. so i started a few years back on some puffaways, moved on to twisp neo, twisp clearo, evod2 starter pack, now on to bigger and better things thanks to the help of this forum. In the past week ive just received my 30w iStick from @sirvape my subtank mini from @vapeclub and my nautilis mini from Zunaid at the eCig store in lenasia. Got some awesome juices from @VapeKing (LOVING THE VK4 thanks guys).
> 
> Heres to empty wallets and tired lungs!
> 
> In the words of the doge himself. Much Vaping, very clouds, WOW.



Welcome to the forum everyone. I'm sure I missed a few this past 2 weeks.


----------



## Andre

Jakey said:


> Hi Guys. new to this forum, well new as an active member. been stalking this place for a while now. so i started a few years back on some puffaways, moved on to twisp neo, twisp clearo, evod2 starter pack, now on to bigger and better things thanks to the help of this forum. In the past week ive just received my 30w iStick from @sirvape my subtank mini from @vapeclub and my nautilis mini from Zunaid at the eCig store in lenasia. Got some awesome juices from @VapeKing (LOVING THE VK4 thanks guys).
> 
> Heres to empty wallets and tired lungs!
> 
> In the words of the doge himself. Much Vaping, very clouds, WOW.


Most welcome. Yip, the hobby bug has bitten and the wallet will complain. Enjoy the awesome new gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

Riddle said:


> Welcome to the forum everyone. I'm sure I missed a few this past 2 weeks.





Andre said:


> Most welcome. Yip, the hobby bug has bitten and the wallet will complain. Enjoy the awesome new gear.


Yeah buddy, didnt add the 25 flavours bought in the past month lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Jakey 

Whoa...seems you've been well sorted after being bit by the bug...some great new gear and already a flavour junkie I see - you'll fit right in here 
What nic level are you running now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Jakey
> 
> Whoa...seems you've been well sorted after being bit by the bug...some great new gear and already a flavour junkie I see - you'll fit right in here
> What nic level are you running now?


0mg hey, this is a tough one for me. not quite getting the throat hit, but even the slightest amount of nic for me seems too much, like i bought bombies nana cream 3mg nic and one 0mg, add just a few drops of the 3mg into the tank and still feels like too much nic. no idea how to get the mix just right

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Oh cool, and I suppose you started higher and moved down to 0mg - or have you always been on 0?

As for the nic mix...I guess you could try mixing in some with PG/VG nic concentrate, but I'm not sure whether or not that will be any different than adding a bit of 3mg to the 0mg...might be worth a try though


----------



## Jakey

free3dom said:


> Oh cool, and I suppose you started higher and moved down to 0mg - or have you always been on 0?
> 
> As for the nic mix...I guess you could try mixing in some with PG/VG nic concentrate, but I'm not sure whether or not that will be any different than adding a bit of 3mg to the 0mg...might be worth a try though


well always been at zero. somehow very sensitive to the nic even though ive been smoking cigs. tried adding VG, havent tried PG, but yeah il get there hehe. i get a nice vape when using the subtank 1.2ohm coils at about 25watts. but damn juice levels seem to drop rather quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Jakey said:


> well always been at zero. somehow very sensitive to the nic even though ive been smoking cigs. tried adding VG, havent tried PG, but yeah il get there hehe. i get a nice vape when using the subtank 1.2ohm coils at about 25watts. but damn juice levels seem to drop rather quickly.



Brilliant! Sticking to 0mg is probably good  
There might also be some other additives that can give some throat hit and flavours seem to play some part as well. I'm just not sure whether it is at all possible to get any kind of hit from 0mg but there should be a way - good luck finding it 

I've also noticed the SubTank mini is a bit of juiceaholic...just loves gobbling up the stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Duchess

Hi, I am not a newbie. I haven't been vaping for 6 months now, because I am pregnant. My name on the forum used to be Tweetie Pie. I miss vaping so much. Just 2 more months that I can start vaping again. Just wanted to introduce me with my new name.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Duchess said:


> Hi, I am not a newbie. I haven't been vaping for 6 months now, because I am pregnant. My name on the forum used to be Tweetie Pie. I miss vaping so much. Just 2 more months that I can start vaping again. Just wanted to introduce me with my new name.


Ah, remember you. Why did you get a new profile? You could just have asked an administrator to change your oll name. All the best with the pregnancy. Hang in there with the not-vaping.


----------



## Duchess

Tank you Andre.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome (back) @Duchess 

Best of luck with the pregnancy, and I hope you are stocking up in the interim on juice and batteries and devices - so when you reach 0-day you can vape up a storm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duchess

free3dom said:


> Welcome (back) @Duchess
> 
> Best of luck with the pregnancy, and I hope you are stocking up in the interim on juice and batteries and devices - so when you reach 0-day you can vape up a storm


I am waiting for someone to get stock of the e-grip, so can't wait.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Jakey said:


> Hi Guys. new to this forum, well new as an active member. been stalking this place for a while now. so i started a few years back on some puffaways, moved on to twisp neo, twisp clearo, evod2 starter pack, now on to bigger and better things thanks to the help of this forum. In the past week ive just received my 30w iStick from @sirvape my subtank mini from @vapeclub and my nautilis mini from Zunaid at the eCig store in lenasia. Got some awesome juices from @VapeKing (LOVING THE VK4 thanks guys).
> 
> Heres to empty wallets and tired lungs!
> 
> In the words of the doge himself. Much Vaping, very clouds, WOW.



Welcome to he forum @Jakey 
Lovely intro!
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey
Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

thanks dude, think im gna b pretty damn active here, keen to try out rda's soon and some good juices, so will ride on the knowledge of every1 on here. Guess thats what its about

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Manbearzombie

Thanks for the warm welcome @Silver, @Andre, @free3dom and anyone I missed. It has been a great journey so far. Luckily I haven't gotten into buying mods and stuff yet so at the moment it's costing me less than cigarettes. I expect that to change in the not too distant future.

I'll definitely shoot some questions if I can't find the answers on the forum already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Manbearzombie said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome @Silver, @Andre, @free3dom and anyone I missed. It has been a great journey so far. Luckily I haven't gotten into buying mods and stuff yet so at the moment it's costing me less than cigarettes. I expect that to change in the not too distant future.
> 
> I'll definitely shoot some questions if I can't find the answers on the forum already.



If any one tells you vaping is cheaper then smoking. They are doing it wrong  Welcome to the family brother.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Manbearzombie said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome @Silver, @Andre, @free3dom and anyone I missed. It has been a great journey so far. Luckily I haven't gotten into buying mods and stuff yet so at the moment it's costing me less than cigarettes. I expect that to change in the not too distant future.
> 
> I'll definitely shoot some questions if I can't find the answers on the forum already.



Some people (a very rare few) do actually manage to save some money by vaping instead of smoking...and that's great for them.

But I'll tell you that not a single time I've wanted to spend spend spend have I felt in the least bit bad...all I do is remember how terrible I felt while smoking and the wallet flies wide open - ready to be emptied 

Enjoy the journey though...it's a really fun experience that keeps giving back

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Jakey said:


> thanks dude, think im gna b pretty damn active here, keen to try out rda's soon and some good juices, so will ride on the knowledge of every1 on here. Guess thats what its about



Absolutely...and pretty soon you too won't be able to shut up about it and the next round can learn from you again

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Luke5533

Its great that everyone here has given up stinkies, its a big step. Its far healthier, obviously, but how much healthier is it actually, cuz my friend told me some pretty disturbing stuff today about water in your lungs because of vaping. Hes talking bull right..?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakey

u mentioned somethimg about some ppl saving money? Care to elaborate? Not too familiar with what saving actually means.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Luke5533 said:


> Its great that everyone here has given up stinkies, its a big step. Its far healthier, obviously, but how much healthier is it actually, cuz my friend told me some pretty disturbing stuff today about water in your lungs because of vaping. Hes talking bull right..?



He is, but not on purpose. The media has made some ridiculous claims and unfortunately people believe it, because why shouldn't they 

Check out the news section here on the forum to find all the articles that completely debunk all of that bullpoop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Jakey said:


> u mentioned somethimg about some ppl saving money? Care to elaborate? Not too familiar with what saving actually means.....



It's just a rumor...an urban legend

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jakey

free3dom said:


> It's just a rumor...an urban legend


Thought as much, very similar to the legend that we'll have ample supply of suicides mothers milk in Sa.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Jakey said:


> Thought as much, very similar to the legend that we'll have ample supply of suicides mothers milk in Sa.



Or the one about the vaper who found his/her perfect mod and never bought any more vape gear, ever


----------



## Jakey

On a serious note im dying to taste the 0mg mothers milk. To all fellow newcomers on this forum. I say we rally and get us some delivered to all our doorsteps very soon. Now that we here im sure they wanna keep us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luke5533

Mothers milk? As in flavor that pregnant chicks can use?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> He is, but not on purpose. The media has made some ridiculous claims and unfortunately people believe it, because why shouldn't they
> 
> Check out the news section here on the forum to find all the articles that completely debunk all of that bullpoop





free3dom said:


> It's just a rumor...an urban legend





Jakey said:


> Thought as much, very similar to the legend that we'll have ample supply of suicides mothers milk in Sa.





free3dom said:


> Or the one about the vaper who found his/her perfect mod and never bought any more vape gear, ever



All this nasty information is spread by the stupid media.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> All this nasty information is spread by the stupid media.



Ah the media....the vaper's version of The Devil


----------



## Jakey

mguys time for me to dream about fountains of bobas bounty in heaven. Been an awesome day, glad to have joined this forum. Guys here are awesome. Thanks alot. For some ppl vaping is Merely a thing, I can see know why for others its a passiom, always good to chat to ppl who are enthusiastic about anything they do. To all members, have a potato.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Arthster

Jakey said:


> mguys time for me to dream about fountains of bobas bounty in heaven. Been an awesome day, glad to have joined this forum. Guys here are awesome. Thanks alot. For some ppl vaping is Merely a thing, I can see know why for others its a passiom, always good to chat to ppl who are enthusiastic about anything they do. To all members, have a potato.



Ooooo potato flavored e-juice  oh wait thats vodka... Ooooo Vodka flavored e-Juice...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

Jakey said:


> mguys time for me to dream about fountains of bobas bounty in heaven. Been an awesome day, glad to have joined this forum. Guys here are awesome. Thanks alot. For some ppl vaping is Merely a thing, I can see know why for others its a passiom, always good to chat to ppl who are enthusiastic about anything they do. To all members, have a potato.



If you dream of floating on clouds...now it will have a whole new meaning to you 
Good to have you here...just keep on coming back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Ooooo potato flavored e-juice  oh wait thats vodka... Ooooo Vodka flavored e-Juice...



Ohh...something with a nice Russian name...like Vladimir's Milk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Ohh...something with a nice Russian name...like Vladimir's Milk



Chernobyl water

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Chernobyl water





Wait someone already makes that...I think it's called Liqiua

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Wait someone already makes that...I think it's called Liqiua



Crap on a cracker

how about kalachnipuff?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey

Arthster said:


> Crap on a cracker
> 
> how about kalachnipuff?


Nah go back to the suicide bunnychow. Dude the vladimirs milk started a little chuckle until I realized Vladimir ia a guy. What exactly would his milk be

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Duchess said:


> Hi, I am not a newbie. I haven't been vaping for 6 months now, because I am pregnant. My name on the forum used to be Tweetie Pie. I miss vaping so much. Just 2 more months that I can start vaping again. Just wanted to introduce me with my new name.



Welcome again @Duchess. Must be very difficult not to vape for so long. And this forum probably makes it even more challenging. All the best


----------



## Duchess

Silver said:


> Welcome again @Duchess. Must be very difficult not to vape for so long. And this forum probably makes it even more challenging. All the best


It is really hard, VapeSnow is my husband, so he really makes it hard. Lol


----------



## Silver

Duchess said:


> It is really hard, VapeSnow is my husband, so he really makes it hard. Lol



Ah, ok yes, i now recall.....
Well at least you are close to vaping supplies when you need them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Manbearzombie

Arthster said:


> If any one tells you vaping is cheaper then smoking. They are doing it wrong  Welcome to the family brother.





free3dom said:


> Some people (a very rare few) do actually manage to save some money by vaping instead of smoking...and that's great for them.
> 
> But I'll tell you that not a single time I've wanted to spend spend spend have I felt in the least bit bad...all I do is remember how terrible I felt while smoking and the wallet flies wide open - ready to be emptied
> 
> Enjoy the journey though...it's a really fun experience that keeps giving back




Brother, a student will always find the cheap way of doing things 

Once I start earning a salary I'll worry about getting decent gear and vaping on fancy juice.

Until then I'll be a subpremium vaping machine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey

Manbearzombie said:


> Brother, a student will always find the cheap way of doing things
> 
> Once I start earning a salary I'll worry about getting decent gear and vaping on fancy juice.
> 
> Until then I'll be a subpremium vaping machine.


Nothing wrong with that dude, ive only recently been able to get some decent gear, before this i was diluting the hell outa flavours, flipping between analogue and vape, basically doing whatever was okay for my pocket at that point, if it works for you brother, y the hell not!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

@Manbearzombie absolutely perfect...as long as you are vaping you are not doing it wrong 

And when the "good stuff" eventually comes, you'll just appreciate it that much more

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Great going @Jakey ...if people just stick to it and not give up then in time they will almost certainly reach Nirvana 

It's really great you stuck it out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

this place really is great motivation to stick to exclusive vaping, guys quitting the stick, when you feel you slipping, give us a shout, we'll kak you out....
simple..... sure it'l work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Jakey said:


> this place really is great motivation to stick to exclusive vaping, guys quitting the stick, when you feel you slipping, give us a shout, we'll kak you out....
> simple..... sure it'l work



Absolutely...I think once you get into the forum you feel too bad to smoke and just suffer through the temptation

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Crash

Hello my name is Grant, I am from Johannesburg I started vaping just over a month ago...I have the sigelei 100 watt box mod with the Aspire Atlantis atomizer. I am very interested in learning more about vaping and learn about dripping as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Crash said:


> Hello my name is Grant, I am from Johannesburg I started vaping just over a month ago...I have the sigelei 100 watt box mod with the Aspire Atlantis atomizer. I am very interested in learning more about vaping and learn about dripping as well.


Good to have you onboard Grant. And fear not, the advice here is in ready supply.


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## TylerD

Crash said:


> Hello my name is Grant, I am from Johannesburg I started vaping just over a month ago...I have the sigelei 100 watt box mod with the Aspire Atlantis atomizer. I am very interested in learning more about vaping and learn about dripping as well.


Ahooi @Crash ! Welcome aboard! With your Sigelei you are already heading in the right direction for dripping. Enjoy the forum! Shoot with questions!


----------



## Crash

TylerD said:


> Ahooi @Crash ! Welcome aboard! With your Sigelei you are already heading in the right direction for dripping. Enjoy the forum! Shoot with questions!



Thanks @Alex and @TylerD, do you guys possibly know retailers who are looking for people part time and possibly willing to teach more about building coils etc? Or maybe anyone doing courses on building and dripping? Or possibly even a meet coming up in Johannesburg where I can come watch people in competitions etc?


----------



## free3dom

Crash said:


> Thanks @Alex and @TylerD, do you guys possibly know retailers who are looking for people part time and possibly willing to teach more about building coils etc? Or maybe anyone doing courses on building and dripping? Or possibly even a meet coming up in Johannesburg where I can come watch people in competitions etc?



Welcome @Crash 

Vape King has a few walk in shops you can pop into for hands on assistance. Also we will be having a mini vape meet in the Midrand/Centurion area at the end of Feb and you are more than welcome to attend and we'll help you out with anything - just keep an eye on this section for details - it is also a great time 

Watching YouTube videos is the way most of us got going though...so that's another alternative

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Crash

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Crash
> 
> Vape King has a few walk in shops you can pop into for hands on assistance. Also we will be having a mini vape meet in the Midrand/Centurion area at the end of Feb and you are more than welcome to attend and we'll help you out with anything - just keep an eye on this section for details - it is also a great time
> 
> Watching YouTube videos is the way most of us got going though...so that's another alternative



Thanks @free3dom , I have been watching a lot of YouTube videos but I want to try dripping and building in person...and I am also just looking for a part time job in a retail vape store, I'm just really into vaping now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Crash said:


> Thanks @free3dom , I have been watching a lot of YouTube videos but I want to try dripping and building in person...and I am also just looking for a part time job in a retail vape store, I'm just really into vaping now



This happens to a lot of us - all of a sudden there is very little time for anything else 
I'm just as obsessed with it...as are many other members on here. Definitely come to our little vape meet then - it's the only time you can flat out talk vape non-stop without anyone looking at you like you escaped from a mental hospital  
The people are awesome - and there are lots of gear and juices to see and drool over 

There aren't too many retail vape shops (yet) but you can try contacting these folks to find out if they need any elves


----------



## Manbearzombie

Jakey said:


> this place really is great motivation to stick to exclusive vaping, guys quitting the stick, when you feel you slipping, give us a shout, we'll kak you out....
> simple..... sure it'l work





free3dom said:


> Absolutely...I think once you get into the forum you feel too bad to smoke and just suffer through the temptation



Haha no jokes. Since I've been reading on this forum I've been feeling some stigma towards analogue ciggies.

I'm at the point where it takes discipline to not be THAT guy because now that my sense of smell is returning to normal I can't stand the smoke and the breath. Oh, God the breath. 

Fortunately I can still keep it ninja so my friends don't hate me yet.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Justink

Hi all.

Names Justin and been vaping for almost a year now. I started off with the Twisp and it really helped me with kicking the stinky analogues. I had no idea that vaping was so big here in SA, until recently when I was searching for some juice that was a little lighter on the pocket and came across this forum. So glad there is a forum where a person can get in touch with other vapers, vendors and get help/info anytime you need, such a considerate bunch you are 
Looking forward to joining the community and the journey!

Cheers

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Justink said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Names Justin and been vaping for almost a year now. I started off with the Twisp and it really helped me with kicking the stinky analogues. I had no idea that vaping was so big here in SA, until recently when I was searching for some juice that was a little lighter on the pocket and came across this forum. So glad there is a forum where a person can get in touch with other vapers, vendors and get help/info anytime you need, such a considerate bunch you are
> Looking forward to joining the community and the journey!
> 
> Cheers


Most welcome. Congrats on being stinky free for so long - a huge achievement. Presume you found the lighter on the purse juices, but do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Justink 

Glad you found us...it really is a great community and we're happy to see it expand to include more long time vapers 
Maybe have a look at DIY to "lighten your pockets"...can save a lot by adding your own juices to your rotation and it's great fun as well


----------



## Arthster

Manbearzombie said:


> Brother, a student will always find the cheap way of doing things
> 
> Once I start earning a salary I'll worry about getting decent gear and vaping on fancy juice.
> 
> Until then I'll be a subpremium vaping machine.



I hear you brother. I have been there. I do jest as you know. as long as you are vaping and don't turn back to tobacco you are doing every thing right. Vape on my brother. 



Justink said:


> Hi all.
> '
> Names Justin and been vaping for almost a year now. I started off with the Twisp and it really helped me with kicking the stinky analogues. I had no idea that vaping was so big here in SA, until recently when I was searching for some juice that was a little lighter on the pocket and came across this forum. So glad there is a forum where a person can get in touch with other vapers, vendors and get help/info anytime you need, such a considerate bunch you are
> Looking forward to joining the community and the journey!
> 
> Cheers



Welcome to our family brother. you have already joined the community by popping in and saying high .


----------



## Satans_Stick

Hey  

I'm Liz and I live in Joburg. I started vaping a week ago on an Osiris. And I just upgraded to the eLeaf iStick 30w with a Aspire Nautilus Mini Atomiser currently vaping on the Vape King VK4 flavour. Planning on upgrading to the Kanger Tech Sub Tank Mini. Got in to vaping thanks to @Oliver Barry and @Puff_the_Dragon. Keen to join the forum

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff_the_Dragon

Satans_Stick said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm Liz and I live in Joburg. I started vaping a week ago on an Osiris. And I just upgraded to the eLeaf iStick 30w with a Aspire Nautilus Mini Atomiser currently vaping on the Vape King VK4 flavour. Planning on upgrading to the Kanger Tech Sub Tank Mini. Got in to vaping thanks to @Oliver Barry and @Puff_the_Dragon. Keen to join the forum



Hey Rizzle!!!! Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Welcome Liz (@Satans_Stick)

Glad to hear our members are spreading the love vape - nice job @Oliver Barry + @Puff_the_Dragon 

Great setup you've got and a fantastic upgrade you've got planned...I just can't seem to shut up about the SubTank Mini 

Enjoy the forum and the vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Satans_Stick said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm Liz and I live in Joburg. I started vaping a week ago on an Osiris. And I just upgraded to the eLeaf iStick 30w with a Aspire Nautilus Mini Atomiser currently vaping on the Vape King VK4 flavour. Planning on upgrading to the Kanger Tech Sub Tank Mini. Got in to vaping thanks to @Oliver Barry and @Puff_the_Dragon. Keen to join the forum


Most welcome and congrats on kicking the stinky sticks. Great current and future gear. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Satans_Stick

free3dom said:


> Welcome Liz (@Satans_Stick)
> 
> Glad to hear our members are spreading the love vape - nice job @Oliver Barry + @Puff_the_Dragon
> 
> Great setup you've got and a fantastic upgrade you've got planned...I just can't seem to shut up about the SubTank Mini
> 
> Enjoy the forum and the vape


Thanks @free3dom.! Great to be here! Looking forward to my upgrade

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Crash said:


> Hello my name is Grant, I am from Johannesburg I started vaping just over a month ago...I have the sigelei 100 watt box mod with the Aspire Atlantis atomizer. I am very interested in learning more about vaping and learn about dripping as well.



Belated welcome @Crash 
Nice gear you have for 1 month in!
Enjoy the forum and wishing you well for your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Justink said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Names Justin and been vaping for almost a year now. I started off with the Twisp and it really helped me with kicking the stinky analogues. I had no idea that vaping was so big here in SA, until recently when I was searching for some juice that was a little lighter on the pocket and came across this forum. So glad there is a forum where a person can get in touch with other vapers, vendors and get help/info anytime you need, such a considerate bunch you are
> Looking forward to joining the community and the journey!
> 
> Cheers



Belated welcome @Justink 
Congrats on your vaping. Nearly a year is a great achievement. I am sure your lungs are thanking you big time!

Vaping is growing here in SA and our forum keeps us up to date with vaping matters. 

Enjoy your stay and wishing you well on the vaping journey. Just shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Satans_Stick said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm Liz and I live in Joburg. I started vaping a week ago on an Osiris. And I just upgraded to the eLeaf iStick 30w with a Aspire Nautilus Mini Atomiser currently vaping on the Vape King VK4 flavour. Planning on upgrading to the Kanger Tech Sub Tank Mini. Got in to vaping thanks to @Oliver Barry and @Puff_the_Dragon. Keen to join the forum



Welcome @Satans_Stick 
You have some great gear there. Way to go
All the best for your vaping journey and enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Satans_Stick said:


> Thanks @free3dom.! Great to be here! Looking forward to my upgrade



Since you are new here, let me point you (and all other new members) at this fantastic offer running at SkyBlue Vaping right now 

Basically, if you place an order with them during Feb 2015, they will give you a bottle of their new promotional Valentine's Day special juice for free. Now, I'm in no way affiliated with them, and I have no idea what the juice is like but they did a similar thing during December and the juice they gave out then (called Happy Holidays, which they sell now) is one of the best local juices I have tried. And not only that, the other juices they sell are fantastic as well - especially Melinda's 'Nilla Custard, which is one of the highest rated custard juices on this here forum 

I'm just very excited about it and thought I'd share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

welcome to the forum @Jakey.you are surtanley geared up for big fings.fantastic gear you have there buddy.keep on vaping up a storm and enjoy all that the forum has to offer.


----------



## Crash

Silver said:


> Belated welcome @Crash
> Nice gear you have for 1 month in!
> Enjoy the forum and wishing you well for your vaping journey


Thanks @Silver , haha yeah started on the eleaf istick 20 watt device but after about 2 weeks or so I couldn't resist the sigelei and loving it too much now...can't wait for dripping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Satans_Stick

free3dom said:


> Since you are new here, let me point you (and all other new members) at this fantastic offer running at SkyBlue Vaping right now
> 
> Basically, if you place an order with them during Feb 2015, they will give you a bottle of their new promotional Valentine's Day special juice for free. Now, I'm in no way affiliated with them, and I have no idea what the juice is like but they did a similar thing during December and the juice they gave out then (called Happy Holidays, which they sell now) is one of the best local juices I have tried. And not only that, the other juices they sell are fantastic as well - especially Melinda's 'Nilla Custard, which is one of the highest rated custard juices on this here forum
> 
> I'm just very excited about it and thought I'd share


Wow awesome @free3dom I tried the Happy Holidays and I really enjoyed it! Want to get my hands on it soon.  thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barnicle

Hi Guys! 

My name is Vino, I currently reside in Jhb, I am 21 and I smoke cigarettes... I have joined this forum because I had no idea that vaping was this big in SA or that there's such an awesome community . I do not own an e-cig but I would like to get started ASAP! All help would be appreciated as I am not familiar on the route to take


----------



## free3dom

Welcome Vino (@Barnicle)

Vaping has indeed sprouted and grown into something massive locally, mostly thanks to the various brilliant vendors 

You've come to the right place for getting the info you need since the industry has grown quite significantly and it can be quite daunting to pick a place to jump in. You have many choices available right now which range from easy and accessible to complex but rewarding. The main question would be what you are willing (or have available) to spend on starter gear?

Right now I would recommend that you invest in slightly more powerful hardware than something like the Twisp. While these starter kits work just fine for getting off the smokes, it does eventually become limiting. I'm of the opinion that when starting out you should minimize the potential for relapse by investing in a "step up" of gear as opposed to these starter kits. This would be something like the iStick + Mini Aspire Nautilus tank. This is a tried and tested combination that will serve you well for quite some time.

One of the vendors on here (Vape Escape) sells this combination for R850 (which is cheaper than many starter kits) and you can find it here. Of course if you want to spend a little more then there are many many options (iStick 30W + SubTank Mini being my absolute favourite combination to recommend, and it's only slightly more expensive). Just let us know and there can be many more recommendations for gear.

Also, since you are in JHB, you can always pop around to Vape King, which has a few walk-in stores in Fourways and Parkwood (see here for the details). This would most likely be your best bet, to speak to someone in person and get some advice on what is what and how it all fits together.

The final, and largest piece, of the puzzle is of course the juices. This can be very intimidating at first as there are so many to choose from. You best bet would again be to go to a store and try some out, but if you can't do that then ordering online based on flavours that are familiar to you (and you enjoy) is a perfectly acceptable way to go.

Asking for more advice on here is also always welcome (create a thread and ask us anything) - there are many wonderful and helpful people on here 

Best of luck on your vape journey - it is worth every penny and will definitely improve your life by ridding you of the cigarettes for good

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen

welcome to the best forum in S.A @Satans_Stick.you are defiantly at right place.


----------



## Silver

Barnicle said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> My name is Vino, I currently reside in Jhb, I am 21 and I smoke cigarettes... I have joined this forum because I had no idea that vaping was this big in SA or that there's such an awesome community . I do not own an e-cig but I would like to get started ASAP! All help would be appreciated as I am not familiar on the route to take



Welcome @Barnicle 
Congrats on finding the forum and wanting to start vaping
As @free3dom so excellently explained above, the choices are quite wide but i do agree with his recommendations 100%. 

I would just add that in order to give up smoking effectively you need a backup. When the one device needs recharging which can take an hour or two, you can switch to the other. You also need backups of everything in case something goes wrong, which may take a day or two to replace or fix. 

Regarding juice, many smokers start on juices with heavier nicotine content and work their way down accordiny to their taste and their power level of their gear. The higher the power the less nic you generally need. 

Are you a heavy smoker? How many per day? And what cigarettes do you smoke?

Enjoy the forum and all the best for your vaping journey! Its great fun and very exciting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barnicle

Hi @Silver  I've received huge amounts of help from the guys in the community... Shaun, Dassie, free3dom and Ricardo at the puff station as well... I will be getting my first mod and meeting the awesome Shaun today  . I have never been more excited to give up the habit. Thanks for the warm welcome bro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Lol, the awesome Shaun.... Has a nice ring to it .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen

welcome to the forum @Barnicle.thats owesome buddy.kicking the habbit is the best thing i did and now ive been vaping for over 7months.@Shaunnadan good on you for helping @Barnicle its truly owesome buddy.keep up the good work.injoy the rest of the forum buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Back to humble Shaun.... It's important we start expanding the Vaping community. One cloud at a time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barnicle

@Silver I totally missed your questions bud... I smoke marlboro red and anything between 7 and 12 a day. When drinking... those numbers can tend to soar


----------



## gripen

that's it @shaunnadan fantastic work buddy.i agree the more clouds the more members hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

happend with me aswell.if i was drinking then it turned into packets.glad i kicked the habbit.


----------



## shaunnadan

Lol, now drinking means you up the power another 5-10watts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barnicle

gripen said:


> welcome to the forum @Barnicle.thats owesome buddy.kicking the habbit is the best thing i did and now ive been vaping for over 7months.@Shaunnadan good on you for helping @Barnicle its truly owesome buddy.keep up the good work.injoy the rest of the forum buddy



Thanks @gripen ... I joined yesterday and I just couldn't get off the forum. Well done to you for giving it up bro!


----------



## Barnicle

shaunnadan said:


> Lol, now drinking means you up the power another 5-10watts



Awwwwyeah! Looking forward to getting started bro...  Cant thank you guys enough! Will be posting pics of my gear later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

plesure buddy,and thanks @Barnicle.hahaha jap i now how it goes this forum grabs you,but tons of fun and we all learn something new everyday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

fantastic @Barnicle that would be owesome buddy.injoy every minute of it cose next month you would want new toys.hahaha boys and there toys.


----------



## Silver

Barnicle said:


> @Silver I totally missed your questions bud... I smoke marlboro red and anything between 7 and 12 a day. When drinking... those numbers can tend to soar



Ok thanks - so usually you are not a very heavy smoker then

Although these links are not always correct, it would probably mean you will find it easier to replace smoking with vaping. So that is a good thing. I would still say try first with 18mg and then you can work your way down if its too strong. It just helps in the beginning to take away the cravings for many

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## free3dom

shaunnadan said:


> Back to humble Shaun.... It's important we *start expanding* the Vaping community. One cloud at a time



You do mean *continue to expand*, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

That is correct sir

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barnicle

@Silver I will be trying out some flavors this evening... Ill see what Shaun has to recommend as he will be bringing the Juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

owesome @Barnicle a very nice way to get started

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon

Hey Guys.. Dragon from eciggies.co.za.. Will be representing seeing as though Silver Bear is a tad Incognito at the moment

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gripen

fantastic @Dragon


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Dragon 

Glad to have you on-board. It will be great to have someone from eciggies active on the forum again


----------



## avir101

Hi guys, been vaping for about 6 or 7 months now after a buddy at work introduced me to it.
I've been reading up and keeping track of the vaping scene on here ever since!

This community is pretty awesome - learnt alot and have been introduced to so many cool things - mods, atties and all those premium juices that you just don't hear of unless you are a part of a forum like this!!

Anyway, just decided to say hi and do a quick intro after having been a lurker on here for so long.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gripen

hallo @avir101 welcome to the forum buddy,this is truly the best forom in S.A.and congrats on the vaping buddy.the community is growing everyday and our family is getting bigger.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @avir101 

Good to hear you've been keeping up on here and glad you decided to "unlurk" 
Hope to see you participate more and sharing your experience with us 

What's your current setup?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## avir101

Thanks guys! I definitely will @free3dom.

I currently have a 50W hana mod and a 30W hana mini and use them with my kayfun 3.1, zenith, mini nautilus or big dripper... All clones except for the nautilus. My favourite is definitely the kayfun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

owesome gear @avir101.you are well on you're way.fantastic.i agree the kayfun is owesome and you get decent clouds and very nice flavor as well.


----------



## The Wolf

Hi All My Name is Joe. Been Vaping since Dec 2014 so I'm still a NOOB is the Vaping circle, Stated off with.... yea you guessed it with Twisp's now upgraded to a Pro Tank MINI 3 on the Twisp Battery but will soon be getting me a nice Vision Spinner 2. Decided on the PT3 by reading the reports from this forum and now decided to join in the fun and "Ishhh I need to get more clever with this hobby"
Nice to meet you all.
Gt Joe

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @The Wolf. Enjoy. Don't worry, most of us started with a Twisp. Me included. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

halo @The Wolf welcome to the forum,everyone of us started at the bottom,but don't worry pretty soon you will have fantastic gear with all the help you will recive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

avir101 said:


> Thanks guys! I definitely will @free3dom.
> 
> I currently have a 50W hana mod and a 30W hana mini and use them with my kayfun 3.1, zenith, mini nautilus or big dripper... All clones except for the nautilus. My favourite is definitely the kayfun



Nice 

You are well equipped for this here forum 
I too have an old reliable Kayfun 3.1 that is no longer my daily companion but still comes out every now and then for a vape


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @The Wolf 

It's not where the journey starts but what you experience along the way 
Twisp has helped many people get free from the horror that is cigarettes and they deserve our respect, even if we tease them sometimes 

The mPT3 is a great little clearomizer - still have one that I use every now and then. And once you pair it with the Vision Spinner 2 it will a good deal better too. 

Speaking of which, things have moved on and I would definitely recommend you having a look at the Eleaf D16 instead of the Vision Spinner 2. It's about the same price but the D16 has slightly higher power output (10W/5V), it has pass-through (which means you can use it while it's charging), and a handy little LCD that shows voltage/puff count/puff time. Vape Club sells them for R360. Of course, there is nothing at all wrong with the Vision Spinner...it's still a great little battery 

Enjoy the forum and don't be afraid to ask if you have any questions

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ice

Hi my nick name is ice real name deon, also bren of the stinkies for just over a year and stil vaping strong. Is there a app yet to use with the forum


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Ice 

Congrats on a year of vaping 
There is no dedicated forum app (and probably won't ever be), because there is Tapatalk 
If you are referring to general purpose vaping apps, there are a few out there - just search for them on your preferred mobile store 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Andre

Ice said:


> Hi my nick name is ice real name deon, also bren of the stinkies for just over a year and stil vaping strong. Is there a app yet to use with the forum


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on being stinky free for so long - an awesome achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## Ice

Thanx for al the people wo welcomed me still learning taptalk and how it works thanx everybody


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice

Im rocking a vamo v5 with kyafun 3.1 at the moment, 1.6 ohm build, just awesum. Cone buy my first meck mod this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

halo @Ice welcome to the forom.our family is growing.sorry im a bit late to welcome you,had a hecktic day.vape up a storm buddy,


----------



## gripen

you have great gear already buddy.keep it up.


----------



## Ice

Thanks gripen im njoying it sofar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ice

Im stil working out this taptalk tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripen

hahahaha pleasure buddy.dont wary bud you will get youse to it


----------



## Ice

For sure wil beat it eventuly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripen

hahahaha yea its just a few days then you will be use to it


----------



## Ice

Im getting a chi you clone now with efest18650 35 a hope its a good vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripen

thats a owesome mech mod buddy,and that 35A will work a charm.do you have a ohm and volts tester aswell.verry handy


----------



## Ice

Not as yet wil use vamo to check ohms for now, wil get one next month but ye for now ill keep the ohms 1.6 til i get a proper ohm tester


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripen

fantastic,its critical to check the battery's voltage aswell.no way i also have a vamo.


----------



## Ice

Ye been rocking the kyafun on that vamo but my kyafun seems to be leaking alot when i fil it kinda iratating


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripen

ok if you're kayfun is leaking.@Arthster is the kayfun king.he nows them inside and out.just pm him and he will help you sort out the problem asap.i now it has something to do with the way you refill it but not sure.give @Arthster a shout buddy.i don't want to give you the wrong advice.


----------



## Ice

How do i pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripen

go to you're inbox sign in the top right corner.go into it and go start new conversation.then you ad what it is about and you ad @Arthster.


----------



## gripen

did you cum right @Ice


----------



## Ice

Will check just now just starting up at work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripen

ok fantastic buddy.@Arthster will surtanly be able to help you.


----------



## Ice

I got it thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripen

owesome @Ice great stuff.did you get hold of @Arthster.


----------



## Ice

Ye thanx alot very helpfull


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

The Wolf said:


> Hi All My Name is Joe. Been Vaping since Dec 2014 so I'm still a NOOB is the Vaping circle, Stated off with.... yea you guessed it with Twisp's now upgraded to a Pro Tank MINI 3 on the Twisp Battery but will soon be getting me a nice Vision Spinner 2. Decided on the PT3 by reading the reports from this forum and now decided to join in the fun and "Ishhh I need to get more clever with this hobby"
> Nice to meet you all.
> Gt Joe



Welcome @The Wolf 
Congrats in the vaping. Wishing you well
Enjoy your stay on the forum. We have a great place here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ice said:


> Hi my nick name is ice real name deon, also bren of the stinkies for just over a year and stil vaping strong. Is there a app yet to use with the forum



Welcome @Ice
All the best with your joirney
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here
On my mobile I use Tapatalk as others have said.


----------



## Ice

Ye i downloaded it trying it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ice

Thanx silver the forum already helped me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ice

Hi the wolf. Happy vaping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ice

Any vapers in vaal area can pm me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripen

pleasure @Ice glad we could help you buddy.


----------



## Ice

Cool man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripen

so everything is now sorted


----------



## Ice

Ye working beter than ever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripen

ok fantastic buddy glad we could help you.sorry i wasn't much help.but at-least @Arthster the kayfun king could assist you.happy vaping buddy.


----------



## Ice

Thanx tho for gifing me his contact


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripen

pleasure buddy


----------



## Ice

How do u up ur lever here from newbie and stuf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Ice said:


> How do u up ur lever here from newbie and stuf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to your name top right. Click on personal details. Fill in your Custom Title of choice and save.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Ice said:


> How do u up ur lever here from newbie and stuf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As @Andre said, the "Noob Vaper" is just a Custom Title and you can make it whatever you want.

The forum does give out awards for various achievements - such as number of posts, likes, etc.
There are also medals that are awarded for various things at the discretion of the Mods/Admins.

Basically you just have to participate in the forum and good stuff will happen


----------



## MurderDoll

Belated Welcome @Ice
Hope you enjoying the forum so far.

Would you please also add a profile picture for yourself?
That way its easy to recognise your posts from the sea of others.
Plus it looks really cool.


----------



## PrenessaM

Hi Everyone. I started vaping because of my Bf. he bought me an e-cig. no idea what its called. he gives me flavors every month so I have not run out of stock in months... but every time i drink i want to smoke. Having so much trouble with that.

i do smoke alot less now. but would like to give up altogether. The smell is horrible compared to my vape flavor

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

PrenessaM said:


> Hi Everyone. I started vaping because of my Bf. he bought me an e-cig. no idea what its called. he gives me flavors every month so I have not run out of stock in months... but every time i drink i want to smoke. Having so much trouble with that.
> 
> i do smoke alot less now. but would like to give up altogether. The smell is horrible compared to my vape flavor


Most welcome to the forum. Get that great Bf or yours to get you higher nicotine juice for when you drink. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gripen

welcome to the forum @PrenessaM.i agree wit @Andre when you drink you have a stronger craving for nicotine.uping the nic will work.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @PrenessaM

Great to hear you've taken a step towards getting off the cigarettes...give your BF a big kiss for hooking you up 

It can be a bit difficult at first to give up the cigarettes completely, but if you stick to vaping in time you will almost definitely be able to be rid of it completely. On the other hand, just reducing your cigarette use is already a fantastic achievement, so congrats on that 

And as @Andre just said, try a higher nicotine juice (and/or a tobacco flavoured juice) to use when drinking...it should help with the cigarette craving. Also, not sure about what gear you are using, but improved vape gear definitely makes it easier to stay off the cigarettes.

Best of luck and feel free to ask any questions you want...everyone is very friendly and helpful on here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

hello @PrenessaM  welcome to the forum

so much thanks to this BF who buys u juice and your e-cig.... i feel so loved.

so @PrenessaM is my better half  

she currently is using a vision spinner II with an aspire k1 tank. she also has a twisp clearo, evod 2 clearo with a twist vv battery and and evod battery as a backup - 3 Mods !

juice collection is COP so he has 50% of all of my juices.... so alot in 6mg and a few in 12mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

shaunnadan said:


> hello @PrenessaM  welcome to the forum
> 
> so much thanks to this BF who buys u juice and your e-cig.... i feel so loved.
> 
> so @PrenessaM is my better half
> 
> she currently is using a vision spinner II with an aspire k1 tank. she also has a twisp clearo, evod 2 clearo with a twist vv battery and and evod battery as a backup - 3 Mods !
> 
> juice collection is COP so he has 50% of all of my juices.... so alot in 6mg and a few in 12mg


She needs 18 mg for those socials! All the best with all the maintenance for the GF - am in the same boat with HRH. She has 2 iSticks with mANs for me to maintain.


----------



## shaunnadan

@Andre is the istick and mAN handbag friendly? Hahaha


----------



## Andre

shaunnadan said:


> @Andre is the istick and mAN handbag friendly? Hahaha


Oh yes, just had to teach her to power off before going into the handbag - think it will switch off by itself if pressed by accident in the bag, but just in case. Has never had a problem. No leaking ever.


----------



## PrenessaM

Yes whatever shaun said. Shaun also makes his own juice. Sometimes I feel more like quality control than the GF. Not complaining. I like having my very own supplier. Yes I do have 3 mods. But in all fairness. Its actually shauns backup mod for when his unit dies a slow painful death.
.


shaunnadan said:


> hello @PrenessaM  welcome to the forum
> 
> so much thanks to this BF who buys u juice and your e-cig.... i feel so loved.
> 
> so @PrenessaM is my better half
> 
> she currently is using a vision spinner II with an aspire k1 tank. she also has a twisp clearo, evod 2 clearo with a twist vv battery and and evod battery as a backup - 3 Mods !
> 
> juice collection is COP so he has 50% of all of my juices.... so alot in 6mg and a few in 12mg



OTE="shaunnadan, post: 185531, member: 1667"]hello @PrenessaM  welcome to the forum

so much thanks to this BF who buys u juice and your e-cig.... i feel so loved.

so @PrenessaM is my better half 

she currently is using a vision spinner II with an aspire k1 tank. she also has a twisp clearo, evod 2 clearo with a twist vv battery and and evod battery as a backup - 3 Mods !

juice collection is COP so he has 50% of all of my juices.... so alot in 6mg and a few in 12mg[/QUOTE]
Yrs


shaunnadan said:


> hello @PrenessaM  welcome to the forum
> 
> so much thanks to this BF who buys u juice and your e-cig.... i feel so loved.
> 
> so @PrenessaM is my better half
> 
> she currently is using a vision spinner II with an aspire k1 tank. she also has a twisp clearo, evod 2 clearo with a twist vv battery and and evod battery as a backup - 3 Mods !
> 
> juice collection is COP so he has 50% of all of my juices.... so alot in 6mg and a few in 12mg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Will consult with the boss and see what she wants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrenessaM

OmG. the BF bought me a fancy unit. That can change vaults. I put it my pocket n drove home. When I got home there was no liquid in the tank and the battery was hot. I almost cried coz I had it for all of one day. my pocket had an urge to vape. So a unit that switches itself off would be more helpful

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PrenessaM

Thanks guys. Thats helpful . I will try that. Will 12mg work or should I go for 18? Think most of my juice is like 6 at the moment . 


free3dom said:


> Welcome @PrenessaM
> 
> Great to hear you've taken a step towards getting off the cigarettes...give your BF a big kiss for hooking you up
> 
> It can be a bit difficult at first to give up the cigarettes completely, but if you stick to vaping in time you will almost definitely be able to be rid of it completely. On the other hand, just reducing your cigarette use is already a fantastic achievement, so congrats on that
> 
> And as @Andre just said, try a higher nicotine juice (and/or a tobacco flavoured juice) to use when drinking...it should help with the cigarette craving. Also, not sure about what gear you are using, but improved vape gear definitely makes it easier to stay off the cigarettes.
> 
> Best of luck and feel free to ask any questions you want...everyone is very friendly and helpful on here


----------



## Andre

PrenessaM said:


> Thanks guys. Thats helpful . I will try that. Will 12mg work or should I go for 18? Think most of my juice is like 6 at the moment .


Your BF and our @shaunnadan said above that you have mostly 6 mg and a few 12 mg. If you are serious about kicking the stinkys, get your favourite joose in 18 mg and try it next time you social. If it works, you can slowly go back to 12 mg for socials. Most important thing now is to get rid of the stinkys, nicotine is on the same level as caffeine imo and you can look at reducing same at your leisure, if at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Il up the nic on all of the juices, will just add some vg nic. 

Then the new batch il make some in 18mg and the rest in 12mg

Gonna need to get more mixing bottles

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PrenessaM

@shaunnadan I need 18mg joose plz. I like rum n raisin. Coffee and a candyfloss nut flavour would be nice. Ou and if u have time a cranberry apple fudge.


And post: 185601 said:


> Your BF and our @shaunnadan said above that you have mostly 6 mg and a few 12 mg. If you are serious about kicking the stinkys, get your favourite joose in 18 mg and try it next time you social. If it works, you can slowly go back to 12 mg for socials. Most important thing now is to get rid of the stinkys, nicotine is on the same level as caffeine imo and you can look at reducing same at your leisure, if at all.


----------



## shaunnadan

Unless I just get an istick with a subtank nano. Those occ coils should bump up the current 12mg nic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Time to get to work

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PrenessaM

shaunnadan said:


> Unless I just get an istick with a subtank nano. Those occ coils should bump up the current 12mg nic



Whats a sub tank nano ?


----------



## Waltervh

Hi All

My brother introduced me to vaping a year ago and loved it since 1 March 2013. Got a twin pack Twisp and it worked well until now. About two weeks ago I started doing some research and was amazed what is available. Just got a iStick 30W today with a Nautilus and is not going to miss my 900mAh’s. With a lot of assistance from Melinda I am also starting DIY..

Hoop julle verstaan my engels,,hehehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Waltervh said:


> Hi All
> 
> My brother introduced me to vaping a year ago and loved it since 1 March 2013. Got a twin pack Twisp and it worked well until now. About two weeks ago I started doing some research and was amazed what is available. Just got a iStick 30W today with a Nautilus and is not going to miss my 900mAh’s. With a lot of assistance from Melinda I am also starting DIY..
> 
> Hoop julle verstaan my engels,,hehehe


Almost one year stinky free for you. Congrats. Most welcome to the forum. Enjoy the iStick with mAN and all the best with your DIY journey. Happy vaping.


----------



## shaunnadan

@PrenessaM - the subtank nano is a tank similar to what I'm using but it's smaller in size. It uses readymade coils and makes big clouds.

But I need to buy you a bigger battery for that. Like the silver battery I had. It will be a big bigger than what ur using but will be shorter as well.


----------



## shaunnadan

Waltervh said:


> Hi All
> 
> My brother introduced me to vaping a year ago and loved it since 1 March 2013. Got a twin pack Twisp and it worked well until now. About two weeks ago I started doing some research and was amazed what is available. Just got a iStick 30W today with a Nautilus and is not going to miss my 900mAh’s. With a lot of assistance from Melinda I am also starting DIY..
> 
> Hoop julle verstaan my engels,,hehehe



Hey Waltervh 

Welcome to the forum  

Congrats on vaping for 1 year, you lungs Probably feel brand new. 

Best of luck with your new gear and diy, hope you make some yummy juice to keep you going!


----------



## PrenessaM

shaunnadan said:


> @PrenessaM - the subtank nano is a tank similar to what I'm using but it's smaller in size. It uses readymade coils and makes big clouds.
> 
> But I need to buy you a bigger battery for that. Like the silver battery I had. It will be a big bigger than what ur using but will be shorter as well.


As long as it doesn't pull an "ET phone home" in my pocket . I cant have big clouds. When I vape in my office and a parent walks in.. the gonna think im a dragon . N the kids will call me teacher dragon mam n make fun of me . Kids at school are mean .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Teacher dragon mam has a good ring to it ... Tell them office on fire and rush out !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

As long as you do the 5 clicks to switch it off it won't phone home. Silly buttons


----------



## PrenessaM

shaunnadan said:


> As long as you do the 5 clicks to switch it off it won't phone home. Silly buttons



Too much effort. If my iphone, ipad can switch itself off then so should my istick . just saying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice

Good things like what @ free3dom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

@Ice you will get a higher rating level, badges and medals. It shows you level of involvement on the forum. 

It feels nice to get that notification whenever you get a new badge !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ice

True that wel lets see how i do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Goto the different sections on the forum and read up on what people have to say, chat and engage with the forum members. 

Create threads and asks questions and you will find amazing help from everyone. 

But a warning ! This place is addictive and a trap. It swallows you up and you never want to leave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ice

Ye i know just stil figureing out taptalk and then il get into it, i stil canot find where to change newbie status


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

I have no idea where to change it on tapatalk. 

But from the browser if you click on the button on the left of your inbox



And then click on personal details 

Under your avatar there is a section called custom title. You change it there


----------



## Barnicle

shaunnadan said:


> @Ice you will get a higher rating level, badges and medals. It shows you level of involvement on the forum.
> 
> It feels nice to get that notification whenever you get a new badge !


That's so true bud...  Achievements

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Waltervh said:


> Hi All
> 
> My brother introduced me to vaping a year ago and loved it since 1 March 2013. Got a twin pack Twisp and it worked well until now. About two weeks ago I started doing some research and was amazed what is available. Just got a iStick 30W today with a Nautilus and is not going to miss my 900mAh’s. With a lot of assistance from Melinda I am also starting DIY..
> 
> Hoop julle verstaan my engels,,hehehe



Welcome @Waltervh 

I find it very interesting how "hidden" the cool vaping gear seems to be. 

It's a bit of a pain that more people aren't aware of what is out there. Hopefully with the upcoming VapeCon (May 30, 2015) this will go some way towards broadening the visibility of what we on here consider "normal gear" 

I'm glad to hear you did some research and discovered this "whole new world"...it really makes a big difference once you get into it. It also seems that your research paid off and got you hooked up with some great gear...well done 

DIY is another great thing to get into and broadens your experience with vaping so much - and there is plenty of help on the subject right here on the forum, as well as very informed members to answer any questions you may have. You already know @Melinda and that's a great start - she's a real guru 

Best of luck with your efforts and just keep coming back...there's plenty more to discover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice

Anybody got an idee how many wraps i need on 28 g to make 1.5 coil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

@Ice what dia do you have to wrap around . 

I use http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp to calculate my coil build resistance 

What mod and rda are u using at 1.5ohms? 

I would say 10 wraps around a 2mm diameter would be fine


----------



## shaunnadan




----------



## free3dom

Ice said:


> Anybody got an idee how many wraps i need on 28 g to make 1.5 coil
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



11/12 Wraps with 1.5mm ID
9/10 Wraps with 2.0mm ID
7/8 Wraps with 2.5mm ID

ID refers to the diameter of whatever you use to wrap around, ex. a 2mm drill bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Welcome to all the new members. I am really sorry for not welcoming you all individually but my work is keeping me very busy at the moment so I am relegated to a few minutes on the forum every day. 

Welcome everyone and I hope you enjoy your stay with this awesome family of ours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ice

I have kayfun 3.1 with vamo v5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

@Ice , you can go lower on the vamo. Aim for around 1-1.2ohms and then you will have a much better Vape. 

The vamo v5 is only 15w so with a 10wrap coil you going to get some ramp up time.


----------



## Ice

Ok wil try it thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom

Ice said:


> Ok wil try it thanx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Careful though, my Vamo V5 refuses to fire any coils lower than 1.2 Ohm 

So aim for 1.2 at minimum


----------



## Ice

Il try and see where i end up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h2vape

Hey Everyone I'm Phil. Only been vaping for a few months now, and decided to open a shop on the east rand, seeing that there's not much of that here... 

It's great to see such a large vape community.

I hope to meet you all, in good time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @h2vaper 

Glad you switched to vaping, and just as happy you've opened a shop...B&M shops are great for referring new vapers to 

If you would like to do business (such as promotions, etc) on the forum please have a look at this thread for more info.

And welcome to the forum


----------



## Barnicle

Welcome Welcome Welcome to EcigsSA! 

@PrenessaM 
@Ice 
@Waltervh 
@h2vaper 

I'm a new member too and once I took the step to join... this cool  bunch of people made me feel right at home! 

Enjoy your stay  and vape away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrenessaM

Barnicle said:


> Welcome Welcome Welcome to EcigsSA!
> 
> @PrenessaM
> @Ice
> @Waltervh
> @h2vaper
> 
> I'm a new member too and once I took the step to join... this cool  bunch of people made me feel right at home!
> 
> Enjoy your stay  and vape away



Thank you so much! @Barnicle .it was really a warm welcome, with helpful tips. I am glad I decided to join.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Vaperator 

You are in good company, there are quite a few esteemed members on here from your area as well as some great vendors.
Please feel free to ask any questions you have about the forum or vaping in general 

And enjoy the forum...it's a blast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice

Hi @ phil hope u njoy the forum, its very helpfull got my kyafun sorted the night i joind. Hapy vaping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrenessaM

Hi guys . Is it just me or has there been a problem logging onto the ecigssa forum. I couldn't get on for the last two days.


----------



## RiX88

Hi vape members

I work for a ceramic tile company.

Iv been on eciggs for 2 years 6 months going strong, I was on a member here before but its not recognizing my details.....anyway happy vaping member.


----------



## khemas

Hi there, I'm Khemas (from France). I just have discovered your forum. Didn't know that South African forums were existing !
It's nice to learn from SA tendencies. Hope I can help with french tendencies here too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @khemas. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## PrenessaM

welcome @khemas


----------



## Andre

khemas said:


> Hi there, I'm Khemas (from France). I just have discovered your forum. Didn't know that South African forums were existing !
> It's nice to learn from SA tendencies. Hope I can help with french tendencies here too


Most welcome. We have tried some good juices from France - Thenancara, Vaponaute, for example. Happy vaping.


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @khemas 

Welcome to South Africa (even if it is only digitally). 
Enjoy the forum


----------



## khemas

Vaponaute is great. I love into the wild. They participate at Njoy premium range elaboration too.
And we have Inax and Picolibri !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice

Welcome to our forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorocket22

Hey folks, @Andre told me to come say hi to you all over here. I'm originally from Hermanus and am now a full time student in Stellenbosch! I'm pretty new to vaping having owned a few cheap ego style vapes and recently upgraded to an Atlantis tank. Looking into rebuildables now 

Already loving this forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @ScorpionL2K


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## BumbleBee

A very warm welcome to all our new members. Congrats to all that have made the decision to quit smoking and get on with your lives in a much healthier way. Enjoy the forum folks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @ScorpionL2K 

Glad you decided to join up and sounds like you are on the fast track to vaping bliss 
If you are considering rebuilding, have a serious look at the SubTank Mini...similar to the Atlantis (but better) and it provides RBA + coils in a single device 

Enjoy the forums


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to all the new guys . Enjoy your stay


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Hello everyone. I am Michael van Jaarsveld and I have had my twisp for about a year and a half now. I am from Boksburg Johannesburg and I have been vaping full time now for the last two weeks or so and know I finally have given up smoking the stinkies.

I would like some advice on good hardware and liquids, where to purchase and some nice flavours that you have used before? I don't know if it is the right thing to do, but people that are keen to give me some advice are more than welcome to talk to me on WhatsApp.... 074 *** ****!

Have a great day and week ahead..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Hello everyone. I am Michael van Jaarsveld and I have had my twisp for about a year and a half now. I am from Boksburg Johannesburg and I have been vaping full time now for the last two weeks or so and know I finally have given up smoking the stinkies.
> 
> I would like some advice on good hardware and liquids, where to purchase and some nice flavours that you have used before? I don't know if it is the right thing to do, but people that are keen to give me some advice are more than welcome to talk to me on WhatsApp.... 074 *** **** !
> 
> Have a great day and week ahead..


We would prefer the number of the lady in your avatar picture. Giving your number out here could be problematic for you. Moderators sometimes remove same.
Anyhow, most welcome to the forum. And congrats on finally kicking the stinkies. From twisp I would recommend looking at an iStick with a Mini Aspire Nautilus. But browse around on the forum, look at the juice reviews and shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Andre said:


> We would prefer the number of the lady in your avatar picture. Giving your number out here could be problematic for you. Moderators sometimes remove same.
> Anyhow, most welcome to the forum. And congrats on finally kicking the stinkies. From twisp I would recommend looking at an iStick with a Mini Aspire Nautilus. But browse around on the forum, look at the juice reviews and shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


Why would you advise me going that route? What is the difference between the twisp and the one which you recommenced? Also, which suppliers would you advise? I read all these abreviations and things in the forums and I am just dumbfounded 

Unfortunately for you the lady in the avatar is already taken and that number is top secret and confidential information... 

I appreciate the help. It is much appreciated... Are there any flavours that you yourself prefer and where do you get them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Why would you advise me going that route? What is the difference between the twisp and the one which you recommenced? Also, which suppliers would you advise? I read all these abreviations and things in the forums and I am just dumbfounded
> 
> Unfortunately for you the lady in the avatar is already taken and that number is top secret and confidential information...
> 
> I appreciate the help. It is much appreciated... Are there any flavours that you yourself prefer and where do you get them?


A huge difference. The iStick 20W is 2200 mAh compared to the 600 mAh (I think) of the twisp. It has variable voltage and wattage. A longer lasting and more powerful battery. You also get a 30 and 50W iStick, but not required for the Mini Aspire Nautilus (mAN). The mAN is one of the best commercial atomizers, bottom vertical coils - far superior to the twisp atomizers. Of course, there are many other options out there.
My favourite juices are: Five Pawns Bowden's Mate (www.eciggies.co.za), Tark's Select Reserve Matador (imported), Bombies Black Out City (www.vapeking.co.za), Vaponaute Over the Rainbow (www.vapecartel.co.za), Heather's Heavenly Vapes Huntsman (www.juicyjoes.co.za), to name but a few. Also look at www.vapourmountain.co.za and www.skybluevaping.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Barnicle

Welcome @Michael van Jaarsveld ! 

Enjoy your stay and personally I would give you the same advice I received when I joined the forum... I'm a noob vaper and I've got an iStick 30W with a Subtank Mini. Really awesome setup bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Barnicle said:


> Welcome @Michael van Jaarsveld !
> 
> Enjoy your stay and personally I would give you the same advice I received when I joined the forum... I'm a noob vaper and I've got an iStick 30W with a Subtank Mini. Really awesome setup bud!


Hello Barnicle and thank you for the kind and warming welcome  

Okay so two people have advised the istick so it has to have some good behind it... 

Do you have any specific suppliers you purchased these from? I would like to get both from the same supplier for the best price and maybe even throw some flavours in there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Hello Barnicle and thank you for the kind and warming welcome
> 
> Okay so two people have advised the istick so it has to have some good behind it...
> 
> Do you have any specific suppliers you purchased these from? I would like to get both from the same supplier for the best price and maybe even throw some flavours in there...


Maybe visit www.vapeking.co.za (check web site for address of store - Fourways I think). There you can test various devices and taste some juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barnicle

Andre said:


> Maybe visit www.vapeking.co.za (check web site for address of store - Fourways I think). There you can test various devices and taste some juices.



Fourways it is sir! @Michael van Jaarsveld They've got an awesome store and Vape bar to try out some juice


----------



## Neogenissis

Hi Guys newbie here, i recently got into e-cigs. just bought a cheapie EGO-H2 kit , hope to learn lots from you guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Michael van Jaarsveld 

Glad to hear you finally committed to full time vaping 

As @Andre and @Barnicle have suggested, the iStick (30W) is a fantastic little device which will serve you well for quite some time. However, recent experiences have led me to now suggest the KangerTech SubTank Nano (or Mini) instead of the Aspire Nautilus. 

There are so many vendors nowadays that I'm almost reluctant to suggest one in favour of another. Have a look at this thread for a list of vendors (start at the end and go backwards; it seems the official list page is no longer updated).

As for juices, well that is so varied that you should just see what the store you buy from has in stock and take a chance on some stuff that sounds good to you based on your tastes.

Best of luck and ask more questions if you have them (maybe create a thread in the Newbie Corner so that responses can be directed at you and no other unrelated posts will get in the way) 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Neogenissis 

Glad to have you, and I'm sure you'll find whatever you need on here. Feel free to ask us anything or just strike up a conversation, everyone's quite friendly here 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Okay thanks for all the advice everyone... I went out and got myself the istick 50w and the nautilus aspire.... Must say the taste so far is good but only had a few puffs....  
I bought some e-cigies flavours and they seem to be good quality but will see.... 

Thanks and may the best vaper win

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Okay thanks for all the advice everyone... I went out and got myself the istick 50w and the nautilus aspire.... Must say the taste so far is good but only had a few puffs....
> I bought some e-cigies flavours and they seem to be good quality but will see....
> 
> Thanks and may the best vaper win


Ah, you take no prisoners. Probably the first iStick 50W on the forum. You of course need to post pictures of all your new goodies in the Vape Mail thread. Enjoy and shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Guunie

Welcome @Neogenissis, glad to see you found the forum...told you it is awesome here! We one big vaping family!

Hope you decide to go with the subtank mini and istick combo, you will love it!


----------



## The Ballie

hello everyone, I'm new to the site, live in Jhb near the airport. I have been on e cigs for about 14 months and haven't touched a smoke since. The big difference for me is not coughing up my lungs every morning. I was smoking for about 45 years and before changing going through 40 - 50 a day. Now using a twisp with a tobacco/mint mix that I find enjoyable. I also am happy walking around and not smelling like an ashtray.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee

The Ballie said:


> hello everyone, I'm new to the site, live in Jhb near the airport. I have been on e cigs for about 14 months and haven't touched a smoke since. The big difference for me is not coughing up my lungs every morning. I was smoking for about 45 years and before changing going through 40 - 50 a day. Now using a twisp with a tobacco/mint mix that I find enjoyable. I also am happy walking around and not smelling like an ashtray.


Wow, well done on the 14 months of freshness 

Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy the company

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @The Ballie 

Fantastic to hear you've manage to kick the smoking after 45 years...that is just amazing, well done 
I was smoking for just half that time and my lungs were ready to evacuate before I switched and I haven't felt (or smelled) this good in ages 

Enjoy the forum and have a chat...nice people on here and many more interesting things to discover about vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Ballie

I have been given a reo ( which I call a Squonker,the name given to squashing the bottle to get juice up to the wick) but find it rather heavy and unwieldly to carry around with me when going out. Has anyone got any ideas or specifics as to how or what to combat this. I generally use it if I'm at my desk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Ballie said:


> I have been given a reo ( which I call a Squonker,the name given to squashing the bottle to get juice up to the wick) but find it rather heavy and unwieldly to carry around with me when going out. Has anyone got any ideas or specifics as to how or what to combat this. I generally use it if I'm at my desk.



Yo Mike! You have the Rolls Royce of vaping Boet! 

Just put it in your pocket! I do... well not often because it's actually in my hand 95% of the time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## richecc

OK ... finally joined this forum...I am a Cape Tonian - Started Vapin in 2009 … waz easy as I preferred the eCig to analogues.

Back then most people thought eCigs were called Twisp – I did get 2 Twisp units a Stick (amazing little unit) and a Dura (black cigarette with a blue light)…

The Twisp waterfront kiosk lady Anika was a peach 

Found that it was all a little expensive @ Twisp and started ordering from China…

I joined the Eastmall forum – was run by Australians working for Chinese Supplier… they also had a peachy sales lady … did a lota activity on that page – got a lotta advice, help ‘n fun there … eventually reached a saturation point – realizing the forum was more addictive than Nicotine – so I weaned myself off…

Glad to have found this South African forum J

…ok enough for now…

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

richecc said:


> OK ... finally joined this forum...I am a Cape Tonian - Started Vapin in 2009 … waz easy as I preferred the eCig to analogues.
> 
> Back then most people thought eCigs were called Twisp – I did get 2 Twisp units a Stick (amazing little unit) and a Dura (black cigarette with a blue light)…
> 
> The Twisp waterfront kiosk lady Anika was a peach
> 
> Found that it was all a little expensive @ Twisp and started ordering from China…
> 
> I joined the Eastmall forum – was run by Australians working for Chinese Supplier… they also had a peachy sales lady … did a lota activity on that page – got a lotta advice, help ‘n fun there … eventually reached a saturation point – realizing the forum was more addictive than Nicotine – so I weaned myself off…
> 
> Glad to have found this South African forum J
> 
> …ok enough for now…


Welcome to the forum 

Hope you enjoy it and don't get too "saturated"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

richecc said:


> OK ... finally joined this forum...I am a Cape Tonian - Started Vapin in 2009 … waz easy as I preferred the eCig to analogues.
> 
> Back then most people thought eCigs were called Twisp – I did get 2 Twisp units a Stick (amazing little unit) and a Dura (black cigarette with a blue light)…
> 
> The Twisp waterfront kiosk lady Anika was a peach
> 
> Found that it was all a little expensive @ Twisp and started ordering from China…
> 
> I joined the Eastmall forum – was run by Australians working for Chinese Supplier… they also had a peachy sales lady … did a lota activity on that page – got a lotta advice, help ‘n fun there … eventually reached a saturation point – realizing the forum was more addictive than Nicotine – so I weaned myself off…
> 
> Glad to have found this South African forum J
> 
> …ok enough for now…


Welcome to the forum. . . On here it is never enough. Lol always upgrading and trying things out for "the sake of science"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

A very warm welcome to all new forum members  
@Michael van Jaarsveld 
@Barnicle 
@Neogenissis 
@The Ballie 
@richecc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## richecc

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Hope you enjoy it and don't get too "saturated"



Thanks ... weeeelll ... always try keep the wick wet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## richecc

Riddle said:


> Welcome to the forum. . . On here it is never enough. Lol always upgrading and trying things out for "the sake of science"



... Thanks ... Yup ... for the love of Science ... we need to apply for Government or university grants for all our research we do ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## anban

Hello. My name is Anban. Been vaping since Feb 2014 and have mostly given up the cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

anban said:


> Hello. My name is Anban. Been vaping since Feb 2014 and have mostly given up the cigarettes.


Welcome to the forum @anban 

Enjoy


----------



## Ice

Does anybody know hengtaworn ejuice and is id good or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ice

Hey dont know if any of u guys know, just found a new app called vape boss, looks like a prety good app. It has coil build calc s and al that leker stuff. Go have a look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.


----------



## Andre

Ice said:


> Does anybody know hengtaworn ejuice and is id good or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have never heard of it.


----------



## BumbleBee

Ice said:


> Does anybody know hengtaworn ejuice and is id good or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That stuff is a Liqua knockoff of sorts, I'd steer clear of that.... eeew

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## gripen

welcome to all new members on the forum.you came to the right place.we all will get you sorted and up and running in no time.


----------



## K-No

Hi I'm K-No aka Achmat! I reside in the Mother City. I'm non smoker@loveEvod 1. @Zodiac big up for my first ever device. Currently been vaping Evod1 and Reo mini. I Seem to have taken a liking to 12mg tobaccos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

K-No said:


> Hi I'm K-No aka Achmat! I reside in the Mother City. I'm non smoker@loveEvod 1. @Zodiac big up for my first ever device. Currently been vaping Evod1 and Reo mini. I Seem to have taken a liking to 12mg tobaccos.


Welcome to the forum


----------



## Andre

K-No said:


> Hi I'm K-No aka Achmat! I reside in the Mother City. I'm non smoker@loveEvod 1. @Zodiac big up for my first ever device. Currently been vaping Evod1 and Reo mini. I Seem to have taken a liking to 12mg tobaccos.


Most welcome to the forum. Please post a pic of your Reo mini in this thread so we can award your Reonaut badge. Happy vaping.


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to all the new members  Enjoy your stay


----------



## acorn

Hi, I've been vaping since 2015-02-23 (Newbie) Been a 30 cigarettes a day smoker, day 5 now without regular cigarette smoke and still experimenting, Bought myself a Twisp Clearo twin set, and would like to hear about good quality affordable e-liquids in the market.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

VapeViper said:


> Hi, I've been vaping since 2015-02-23 (Newbie) Been a 30 cigarettes a day smoker, day 5 now without regular cigarette smoke and still experimenting, Bought myself a Twisp Clearo twin set, and would like to hear about good quality affordable e-liquids in the market.



Welcome @VapeViper, congratulations on your road to a healthier life. There is an abundance of quality juices nowadays in SA. Check out this link for a list of most of the local places.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/retailers-vendors.11/


----------



## BumbleBee

VapeViper said:


> Hi, I've been vaping since 2015-02-23 (Newbie) Been a 30 cigarettes a day smoker, day 5 now without regular cigarette smoke and still experimenting, Bought myself a Twisp Clearo twin set, and would like to hear about good quality affordable e-liquids in the market.


Welcome to the forum @VapeViper 

Have a look around, there is a ton of info for every aspect of vaping. Enjoy it, and shout if you have questions, there are a lot of folks that will be more than happy to help


----------



## gripen

hallo @VapeViper welcome to the forum buddy.u are at the right place.as @BumbleBee sead you will find everything on the forum but shout if you need eny help.


----------



## Keith Milton

Just got my new Box Mod today it is the Dimitri Mechanical box mod dual 18650

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

Keith Milton said:


> Just got my new Box Mod today it is the Dimitri Mechanical box mod dual 18650


really like the look of that


----------



## K-No

Very good looking mod! What choice of atty are you using


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ice

So who is from vereeniging pm me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lulu.antiflag

Okay so i am not new to vaping been vaping for about 1 year but only ever vaped on the twisp and pro tank3 with a k100 and x-fire battery i am going to ask something silly now. Can you make a reo thats not low profile into a low profile ie shave it down ? So it can be low profile ?


----------



## Keyaam

lulu.antiflag said:


> Okay so i am not new to vaping been vaping for about 1 year but only ever vaped on the twisp and pro tank3 with a k100 and x-fire battery i am going to ask something silly now. Can you make a reo thats not low profile into a low profile ie shave it down ? So it can be low profile ?


Yes you can. Ive transformed mine. You basically shave about 3mm off the standard reo to make it a low profile aka LP. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lulu.antiflag

Keyaam said:


> Yes you can. Ive transformed mine. You basically shave about 3mm off the standard reo to make it a low profile aka LP. Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank u very much


----------



## lulu.antiflag

So today i am hoping to get my first reo excited to try new things and start building coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## K-No

@lulu happy days. Really tasty vapes ahead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

lulu.antiflag said:


> Okay so i am not new to vaping been vaping for about 1 year but only ever vaped on the twisp and pro tank3 with a k100 and x-fire battery i am going to ask something silly now. Can you make a reo thats not low profile into a low profile ie shave it down ? So it can be low profile ?


As @Keyaam said. Had one of mine done as well. @JakesSA at VapeClub can do a professional job for you.


lulu.antiflag said:


> So today i am hoping to get my first reo excited to try new things and start building coils


Awesome, be sure to post us a picture in the Reo Mail thread when in hand.


----------



## lulu.antiflag

Andre said:


> As @Keyaam said. Had one of mine done as well. @JakesSA at VapeClub can do a professional job for you.
> 
> Awesome, be sure to post us a picture in the Reo Mail thread when in hand.


Haha will do hope it comes through

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TAKIS.VAPE

HI , new to the forum 

quick info : 
been vaping for just over a year now. 
current device : Eleaf Istick 50w with Eleaf melo tank, sub ohm coil

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## De Shizz

I too am new. I've been vaping for just over 5 months, most of it with an eGo battery and ProTank III. I consider myself a flavour chaser.

Hoping to get a box mod, mech mod, dripper and some amazing juice to complete the lineup, since I already build coils on my Kayfun.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @lulu.antiflag @TAKIS.VAPE and @De Shizz


----------



## lulu.antiflag

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @lulu.antiflag @TAKIS.VAPE and @De Shizz


Thanks man


----------



## Andre

TAKIS.VAPE said:


> HI , new to the forum
> 
> quick info :
> been vaping for just over a year now.
> current device : Eleaf Istick 50w with Eleaf melo tank, sub ohm coil


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on more than 365 days of kicking the stinky habit. Your gear sounds real up to date. Happy vaping.


De Shizz said:


> I too am new. I've been vaping for just over 5 months, most of it with an eGo battery and ProTank III. I consider myself a flavour chaser.
> 
> Hoping to get a box mod, mech mod, dripper and some amazing juice to complete the lineup, since I already build coils on my Kayfun.


Most welcome. You have done the hard yards. Congrats on being stinky free so so long. Chasing jooses is where it is at! Happy vaping.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @lulu.antiflag 

Glad you could join our little family and starting things off with a Reo no less...well done 

Enjoy the forum and the vape


----------



## lulu.antiflag

Haha am so pumped to vape all day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @TAKIS.VAPE 

Quick update: awesome gear, great achievement on the 1 year+ of vaping, keep doing what you are doing 

Enjoy the forum and share your knowledge


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @De Shizz 

Flavour is where it's at and we are fortunate enough to have so many high quality and superbly flavoured local juices to choose from. Try them all 

You seem to have a well defined (and good looking) gear roadmap all laid out...but don't worry if you end up on one of the side roads - the vape is great there too 

Enjoy the forum and the all flavours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keith Milton

K-No said:


> Very good looking mod! What choice of atty are you using
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Using either the Kangertech Subtank mini or the Deringer Atomizer


----------



## Renesh

Hi, Been vaping for a few years (on and off)... Started off with a Twisp Cartomiser (stop laughing....) ...then to Evod BCC and now my current setup is a Hana Modz Clone with the Kanger SubTank Mini or Plume Veil RDA.
PS: Names Renesh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Renesh said:


> Hi, Been vaping for a few years (on and off)... Started off with a Twisp Cartomiser (stop laughing....) ...then to Evod BCC and now my current setup is a Hana Modz Clone with the Kanger SubTank Mini or Plume Veil RDA.
> PS: Names Renesh.


Most welcome to the forum. You certainly are a well established vaper - way to go. Happy vaping.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Renesh 

It's not where you start, it's where you end up 
Seems that you've progressed nicely up to a great setup. Because you went through the various levels of the devices that means you are experienced and understand how much better the newer stuff is to what came before 

Enjoy the forum and keep on vaping


----------



## Renesh

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Renesh
> 
> It's not where you start, it's where you end up
> Seems that you've progressed nicely up to a great setup. Because you went through the various levels of the devices that means you are experienced and understand how much better the newer stuff is to what came before
> 
> Enjoy the forum and keep on vaping



Yip.. been around for the bad stuff...and finally enjoying the good stuff... Stands to say, the new stuff on the market is leaps and bounds from where it was two/three years ago... Exciting to see what improvements will show up in 6months... (wallets not too happy about that idea though)....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Renesh said:


> Hi, Been vaping for a few years (on and off)... Started off with a Twisp Cartomiser (stop laughing....) ...then to Evod BCC and now my current setup is a Hana Modz Clone with the Kanger SubTank Mini or Plume Veil RDA.
> PS: Names Renesh.


Welcome to the forum @Renesh


----------



## Ice

Hey guys i got a q where can i buy the 100 ml notmal pg, i wane mix down my juice myself. If anyone knows guve me a shout, thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John

Ice said:


> Hey guys i got a q where can i buy the 100 ml notmal pg, i wane mix down my juice myself. If anyone knows guve me a shout, thanx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does it have to be PG? You can get VG at dischem, its about R25 for 250ml


----------



## Ice

Is that vg ok to use and do u use it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John

VG is used in most juices, usually around 50/50 unless stated otherwise. I use 70VG/30PG in my juices. VG is thicker but produces alot more clouds than PG but doesnt carry flavour as well, if it did I'd vape 100VG all day lol


----------



## John

Also, less TH with VG  but you're a lung hitter like I am, that wouldnt matter too much.


----------



## Ice

But is the vg from dichem save to vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John

Anything labelled "BP" grade is fine, 



> The *British Pharmacopoeia (BP)* is an annual published collection of quality standards for UKmedicinal substances. It is used by individuals and organizations involved in pharmaceutical research, development, manufacture and testing.



If you can find "Dolly Vardon" brand VG at Dischem, thats the one you can get. Its made by Tiger Brands and is used by quite a few that frequent this forum. I actually was referred to it from here as well. That brand is BP grade.


----------



## Ice

Bp grade ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ice

Sory i didnt see the post above


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice

The cotton bals at dischem can u use them for wicking to, it ses organic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John

If you're referring to the ones in the brown bags, I'd advise against it. If you look on the back it says "bleached with hydrogen peroxide" what you need to look for is plain, unbleached organic cotton. If you cant find that, look at our local retailers - they have some great alternatives like Japanese cotton, Cotton Bacon or Native Wicks (which I've been using for a bit now and am quite happy with) have a look around the forum, these topics are discussed in great detail


----------



## Rob Fisher

These ones are perfect from Dischem! Used it for ages before I discovered Rayon!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John

Rob Fisher said:


> These ones are perfect from Dischem! Used it for ages before I discovered Rayon!
> 
> View attachment 22383


The packaging looks very similar to the ones I saw there, dont recall if they're the same. Are those not bleached? If not i'd like to get some!


----------



## Rob Fisher

John said:


> The packaging looks very similar to the ones I saw there, dont recall if they're the same. Are those not bleached? If not i'd like to get some!



Nope they are not bleached and I used them for months without any issues!

Remind me when Durban has it's next vape meet to bring you some Rayon to try!


----------



## John

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope they are not bleached and I used them for months without any issues!
> 
> Remind me when Durban has it's next vape meet to bring you some Rayon to try!


I will definately do so  @Ice here's your solution

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice

Thanx for all the help guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR

Hey guys. JackalR here. Name's John and I reside in the Hartbeespoort area. Have posted a few topics finding out about the best combos and for info going into mechs and whatnot. 

Went and bought a Segeili 150w on Monday from Michael the vapeking agent in Kempton Park. Walked in wanting to buy a few bottles juice (nothing too fancy) and walked out with the segeili and accessories (what a sale)

Built a 0.2 ohm dual coil on a dark horse clone, set wattage to 50 with some bombies nanas cream and I have yet to put her down.

Modz I got so far: mvp2 in black, segeili 150w in black, eleaf istick 20w in blue
Mechs: smpl clone
Rda: dark horse clone
Atty: natilus aspire mini

ADV is obviously my nam with estick and segeili for creating thunderstorm clouds (except they arent as grey)

Anyways thanks guys for the awesome forum.

Been off analogues since October 2014

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

JackalR said:


> Hey guys. JackalR here. Name's John and I reside in the Hartbeespoort area. Have posted a few topics finding out about the best combos and for info going into mechs and whatnot.
> 
> Went and bought a Segeili 150w on Monday from Michael the vapeking agent in Kempton Park. Walked in wanting to buy a few bottles juice (nothing too fancy) and walked out with the segeili and accessories (what a sale)
> 
> Built a 0.2 ohm dual coil on a dark horse clone, set wattage to 50 with some bombies nanas cream and I have yet to put her down.
> 
> Modz I got so far: mvp2 in black, segeili 150w in black, eleaf istick 20w in blue
> Mechs: smpl clone
> Rda: dark horse clone
> Atty: natilus aspire mini
> 
> ADV is obviously my nam with estick and segeili for creating thunderstorm clouds (except they arent as grey)
> 
> Anyways thanks guys for the awesome forum.
> 
> Been off analogues since October 2014


Officially welcome. And congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. You certainly have collected some great gear. Bombies have awesome jooses. Happy vaping.


----------



## JackalR

Thanks man. I want to get a kanger subtank mini and some anml carnage. Does anyone have stock of anml at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

JackalR said:


> Thanks man. I want to get a kanger subtank mini and some anml carnage. Does anyone have stock of anml at the moment


As far as I know, only VapeKing stocks those. If they are out, the answer is no.
By all accounts the subtank mini is a great buy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.


----------



## JasonM

Hi. My name is Jason. I've been vaping for about 8 months now. I'm stoked that this community exists.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

JasonM said:


> Hi. My name is Jason. I've been vaping for about 8 months now. I'm stoked that this community exists.


Most welcome. We are stoked that you joined us. Congrats on been stinky free for so long - a great achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Welcome on board @JasonM. Lots of helpful people here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

JasonM said:


> Hi. My name is Jason. I've been vaping for about 8 months now. I'm stoked that this community exists.



A very warm welcome @JasonM! Congrats on 8 months stinky free without the help of all of us here at ecigssa!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## K-No

Welcome! Good job on dropping the stinkies!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## K-No

@Rob Fisher I believe you quite the ReoMeister will you send me a few pics please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

There are a few pics in this YouTube clip!  Hope this helps?


----------



## Rob Fisher

K-No said:


> @Rob Fisher I believe you quite the ReoMeister will you send me a few pics please?



And in addition to the YouTube clip we have lots of pictures in this thread!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-us-your-reo-pics.t1667/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K-No

Thanks a lot. So that just blew the idea of black wrinkle completely out the window. Love them all. And no didn't make my decision any easier back to drawing board. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

K-No said:


> Thanks a lot. So that just blew the idea of black wrinkle completely out the window. Love them all. And no didn't make my decision any easier back to drawing board. Lol



You first reaction would be to get a normal REO Grand in Copper or Silver Vein... you won't like the SL to start... over time you will move towards liking the SL and the beauty of the raw aluminum non painted (Tumbled) version...

So if you want my advice order a NEW REO Grand SL/LP Tumbled! That will save you 6 month's of chopping and changing! 

If you don't like cleaning your stuff then don't get the tumbled... get the white one because it's so easy to keep clean! The tumbled one requires that you clean it with the rough sponge every now and again to get rid of the marks that the human sweat from your hands makes on it.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K-No

Awesome advice. Thank you. Which coil build do prefer in the grand so as get maximum flavor and still enjoy a decent throat hit. Any thoughts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-No

On the RM2 sorry?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

There are 2 schools here, I will start off with the most popular:


Micro-coil: 27G or 28G Kanthal, +/- 8 wraps wound on a 1.4mm former (drill bit etc), wick with material of your choice.
Ugly (spaced) coil: 0.9 x 0.1 Ribbon Kanthal, +/- 4 wraps wound directly on double-/triple folded Ekowool.
Many other variants, but I personally prefer the 2'nd type.


----------



## K-No

For sure! Thanks currently using 5wrap ugly with 28g kanthal 2mm id on Reo mini. So I could do the same build in the grand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

K-No said:


> For sure! Thanks currently using 5wrap ugly with 28g kanthal 2mm id on Reo mini. So I could do the same build in the grand?


For sure, no difference.


----------



## K-No

Thank you very much guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Welcome amazing Mods, dilectible juices and empty wallets !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @JasonM 

Congrats on smelling great for 8 months 
This commununity only exists because of fine vapers like yourself joining up and contributing...so we are glad to have you too 

Enjoy the forum and the vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the new members
Amazing to see all the new names. 

All the best with your vaping and don't be afraid to ask questions.


Use the search facility (easier on a normal browser) and search for the topic you are looking for. More than likely there are many posts with useful info already
Please upload a cool avatar pic when you get a chance. Use a normal browser. Click your name in the top right, then "Avatar". A pic that is 300 by 300 pixels works best.
And remember, *VapeCon 2015 *is taking place on *30 May 2015 *in Fourways, JHB. 
This is SA's first vape convention. Lots of vapers and retailers will be there. It will be a blast. You shouldn't miss it. 
Check out this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2015-website-tickets-live.t8192/
Or the VapeCon website - www.vapecon.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## element0709

Hello Guys,

My name is Eric, been about 2 weeks since I started vaping and already i'm on my third setup...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Scorocket22

element0709 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My name is Eric, been about 2 weeks since I started vaping and already i'm on my third setup...


Welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @element0709 

Glad to see you are taking it nice and slow 
But as long as you are enjoying it...that's all that matters 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Hi guys just thought i would introduce myself.

New to the forum (obviously  ) but i have been vaping for about a year after smoking for 21 years.

Currently vaping using a CLT v3 RBA with dual parrallels running at 0.25 ohm on a Smok Xpro BT50 courtesy of the staff at VapeMob.

A big thanks to @RevnLucky7 and @Nimbus_Cloud for all their patient assistance and for so eagerly taking my money 

At the moment my favourite pastime is chucking huge clouds while sitting in traffic on the N1. Definitely freaks out the locals.

Hope you guys all have a great day and thank you for such a great online resource and community

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sm0k3yJ03

Hi Guys

I would just like to introduce myself.
My name is Frikkie and currently living in JHB.

I have been vaping for about a week now after smoking for 17 years.
Best decision I have made.

Happy Vaping!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

Hi @Sm0k3yJ03 ! Welcome on there forum! Congrats on your first week! Before you know it you will be laughing at analogs!
Have a great time here, and shoot with any questions. We are eager to help around here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @Sm0k3yJ03 

and congrats on your swiching to vaping. 

What device you got

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @BioHAZarD 

Congrats on giving up smoking after so long...I too switched to vaping after 21 years of smoking and haven't felt this good in...about 21 years 

Enjoy the forum, and share your knowledge and experience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sm0k3yJ03

Thanks guys.
As I mentioned, I am very new to vaping, so I got myself the King Osiris Dual Coil starter kit from Vape King.

Will at a later stage get other Mods and Tanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sm0k3yJ03

free3dom said:


> Welcome @BioHAZarD
> 
> Congrats on giving up smoking after so long...I too switched to vaping after 21 years of smoking and haven't felt this good in...about 21 years
> 
> Enjoy the forum, and share your knowledge and experience


Thanks. I will do so.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Sm0k3yJ03 

Congrats on making the best switch in the history of the world 
Very happy to hear you were able to kick the cigs after such a long stint...now the fun starts 
The first few weeks and months will be a rollercoaster as your body starts healing and cleaning itself in the absense of all those toxins 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

free3dom said:


> Welcome @BioHAZarD
> 
> Congrats on giving up smoking after so long...I too switched to vaping after 21 years of smoking and haven't felt this good in...about 21 years
> 
> Enjoy the forum, and share your knowledge and experience


Thanks @free3dom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LiquiLab

Hi Everyone! How ya doing? I am Mark from Liquilab  We a SA company manufacturing awesome high quality juices. We also offer an OEM service for any of you who want to start your own brand of eliquids. Our juices produce a flavoursome, thick vapor and are great for cloud chasing and casual vaping. I will be happy to point you guys in the direction of a reseller of our eliquids in Johannesburg or CT, and if you want to know more about starting your own eliquid brand, just drop us a "thread"


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @LiquiLab 

Sounds interesting...

If you haven't already, please have a look at this thread for information regarding doing business on the forum 
Looking forward to seeing what you have to offer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LiquiLab

free3dom said:


> Welcome @LiquiLab
> 
> Sounds interesting...
> 
> If you haven't already, please have a look at this thread for information regarding doing business on the forum
> Looking forward to seeing what you have to offer


Thanks! dropped Gizmo a mail \m/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

LiquiLab said:


> Thanks! dropped Gizmo a mail \m/



Thanks....looking forward to some "dealings" with you in the future


----------



## Silver

element0709 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My name is Eric, been about 2 weeks since I started vaping and already i'm on my third setup...



Welcome to the forum @element0709 
All the best with your vaping and hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Hi guys just thought i would introduce myself.
> 
> New to the forum (obviously  ) but i have been vaping for about a year after smoking for 21 years.
> 
> Currently vaping using a CLT v3 RBA with dual parrallels running at 0.25 ohm on a Smok Xpro BT50 courtesy of the staff at VapeMob.
> 
> A big thanks to @RevnLucky7 and @Nimbus_Cloud for all their patient assistance and for so eagerly taking my money
> 
> At the moment my favourite pastime is chucking huge clouds while sitting in traffic on the N1. Definitely freaks out the locals.
> 
> Hope you guys all have a great day and thank you for such a great online resource and community



Welcome to the forum @BioHAZarD 
Lol, that is some epic cloud producing gear you have. I can just imagine using it while in a car 
Super stuff. 
Looking forward to hearing more from you. You have to take a picture of you blowing clouds in your car...
Not too many of those. And if you can capture what it looks like from outside the car - then even better. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sm0k3yJ03 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I would just like to introduce myself.
> My name is Frikkie and currently living in JHB.
> 
> I have been vaping for about a week now after smoking for 17 years.
> Best decision I have made.
> 
> Happy Vaping!!



Welcome to the forum @Sm0k3yJ03 !
Congrats on your first week
All the best with your vaping in the future -


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @BioHAZarD
> Lol, that is some epic cloud producing gear you have. I can just imagine using it while in a car
> Super stuff.
> Looking forward to hearing more from you. You have to take a picture of you blowing clouds in your car...
> Not too many of those. And if you can capture what it looks like from outside the car - then even better. Lol



Hi @Silver 

Thanks for the welcome. I will definitely try to take some pictures and post on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. I will definitely try to take some pictures and post on the forum



Marvellous!!


----------



## Sm0k3yJ03

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Sm0k3yJ03 !
> Congrats on your first week
> All the best with your vaping in the future -


Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brads

Hi all

Recent convert take 2...Going 4 days off the smokes so far.Its my 2nd attempt at Vaping,first attempt I had a Twisp but after a few days was back on smokes.Couldnt stand it.

This time I did things properly,bought myself a Cloupor Mini and a Genitank this weekend.
Vaping on Black Cigar and Hypermint.Closest I could get to the Marlboro blue ice taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

brads said:


> Hi all
> 
> Recent convert take 2...Going 4 days off the smokes so far.Its my 2nd attempt at Vaping,first attempt I had a Twisp but after a few days was back on smokes.Couldnt stand it.
> 
> This time I did things properly,bought myself a Cloupor Mini and a Genitank this weekend.
> Vaping on Black Cigar and Hypermint.Closest I could get to the Marlboro blue ice taste.


Most welcome. Great start, congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Now the uprising of long thought of dead taste buds and smell receptors will take you on a roller coaster ride for the next while. Happy vaping and shout if you have any questions.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @brads 

Congrats on your (second) first steps toward choosing the better alternative.
Hopefully this time, with the proper gear, it will work out and you can be rid of the cigs once and for all 

Best of luck to you, and don't be afraid to ask anything, we are here to help - the first few weeks can be tough but it is worth it 

Enjoy the forum...and all the new wonderful smells


----------



## funkie_munkie

Hi everyone, 

I've finally got my new e-cigarette, the eleaf istick 50w and the melo tank, anyone else has one? 

I'm loving it but I'm not sure if it's just me, every time I vape eliquid is popping out, vaping is amazing I'm just not happy with tasting eliquid everytime. 
Please help?


----------



## KimOne

Hi!
I'm Kim, new to the forum. Ive been vaping for about 6 months now. Ive become a mod collector. I have 6 mods to date, listed in the order i bought them: SS Hades mod, black and copper Stingray X, Sigelei 30w black, midnight paragon, steel punk and finally the Penny copper. I use drippers most of the time, my favourites being the Mephisto and the Dark Horse... Tanks: Aspire Atlantis witch i haven't used since getting the KangerTech subtank.
my next purchace is going to be a 26650 sized RDA.. Any recommendations?


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Marvellous!!


As promised, quite tricky taking photos while vaping while driving

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Wow! Those are some serious clouds @BioHAZarD 
Welcome to all new forum members

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Wow! Those are some serious clouds @BioHAZarD
> Welcome to all new forum members


Thank @Imthiaz Khan


----------



## Raslin

funkie_munkie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've finally got my new e-cigarette, the eleaf istick 50w and the melo tank, anyone else has one?
> 
> I'm loving it but I'm not sure if it's just me, every time I vape eliquid is popping out, vaping is amazing I'm just not happy with tasting eliquid everytime.
> Please help?


Nice setup, sounds like you have some condensation in your coil base which is causing the popping. Try some pulls on the tank without firing the coil. Then take a normal draw that should help.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Langman

Hi All,

My name is Langman, and I am a vape-aholic.

I have been stinky free for 10 months.

I am from the Centurion area,

I currently vape on a New (got it today) SMY GOD mod 260 with a Atlantis on top.

My path up the sub-ohm ladder is as follows.

Stupid cheap chinese crap > Twisp > Big Nautilus + Spinner > Nauty + MVP2 > Atlantis + CF mod > Atlantis + GOD Mod > Next vape mail will be the Marqui on the GOD mod.

I have been mixing and refining a good few DIY's, and have had some mentions on the Forum.

I have a colleague that is in line for the taste box, And I will drop a few samples in there.

Well, that's enough rambling from me.

Cheers,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Langman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Langman, and I am a vape-aholic.
> 
> I have been stinky free for 10 months.
> 
> I am from the Centurion area,
> 
> I currently vape on a New (got it today) SMY GOD mod 260 with a Atlantis on top.
> 
> My path up the sub-ohm ladder is as follows.
> 
> Stupid cheap chinese crap > Twisp > Big Nautilus + Spinner > Nauty + MVP2 > Atlantis + CF mod > Atlantis + GOD Mod > Next vape mail will be the Marqui on the GOD mod.
> 
> I have been mixing and refining a good few DIY's, and have had some mentions on the Forum.
> 
> I have a colleague that is in line for the taste box, And I will drop a few samples in there.
> 
> Well, that's enough rambling from me.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for the introduction and most welcome to the forum. 
Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement.
All the best with your DIY endeavours. Thanks for contributing to the taste box.
Happy vaping.


----------



## Duster

Hi everyone I'm Nick I've been vaping for a couple of months now, I use to smoke Hubbly, there most noticeable difference for me is the amount of flavor and lack of effort needed to set up my Emow.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Langman

Cograts on staying cig free for 10 months and sorry to hear about your new addiction  - luckily it's one we do not frown upon here, in fact it is encouraged 

Good to see your history of devices, it seems you've got some experience to share on here - please feel free to do so 
The DIY is also very interesting...looking forward to hear what our member's thoughts are on your creations 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Duster (Nick)

Glad to hear you've come over to "our side"...vaping is not only a lot more convenient and flavourful, it's also healthier and far superior to any other form of "drawing stuff into your lungs and blowing it out again" 

Enjoy the forum, and feel free to ask if you have questions


----------



## Duster

Thanks Freedom. It really is much better it doesn't have the side effects like the hangover(no other way to describe it) from using it to much the next day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Duster said:


> Hi everyone I'm Nick I've been vaping for a couple of months now, I use to smoke Hubbly, there most noticeable difference for me is the amount of flavor and lack of effort needed to set up my Emow.


Most welcome, Nick. Congrats on no longer using combustion to torture your lungs. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Wdnsdy

Hi, I'm Sonnica and I've been "stinky" free for 2 days now. I'm currently using a eGo CE8, but after reading through the forum today i will be placing an order for new hardware soon! Very excited to share this new journey with you all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

brads said:


> Hi all
> 
> Recent convert take 2...Going 4 days off the smokes so far.Its my 2nd attempt at Vaping,first attempt I had a Twisp but after a few days was back on smokes.Couldnt stand it.
> 
> This time I did things properly,bought myself a Cloupor Mini and a Genitank this weekend.
> Vaping on Black Cigar and Hypermint.Closest I could get to the Marlboro blue ice taste.



Welcome to the forum @brads and all the best for your second time at vaping!
Keep it up and go for it. You are doing a great thing
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Silver

funkie_munkie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've finally got my new e-cigarette, the eleaf istick 50w and the melo tank, anyone else has one?
> 
> I'm loving it but I'm not sure if it's just me, every time I vape eliquid is popping out, vaping is amazing I'm just not happy with tasting eliquid everytime.
> Please help?



Welcome to the forum @funkie_munkie 
All the best with your vaping!
I dont know the Melo tank so cant really advie you on the liquid in the mouth. It shouldnt happen though. Perhaps you can take it back to where you bought it and ask them to check it out for you. 
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Silver

KimOne said:


> Hi!
> I'm Kim, new to the forum. Ive been vaping for about 6 months now. Ive become a mod collector. I have 6 mods to date, listed in the order i bought them: SS Hades mod, black and copper Stingray X, Sigelei 30w black, midnight paragon, steel punk and finally the Penny copper. I use drippers most of the time, my favourites being the Mephisto and the Dark Horse... Tanks: Aspire Atlantis witch i haven't used since getting the KangerTech subtank.
> my next purchace is going to be a 26650 sized RDA.. Any recommendations?



Welcome to the forum @KimOne from Cape Town
You have a serious arsenal of vape gear! Wow, you mean business if the SS Hades mod was your first mod. Lol. Thats amazing. 
Enjoy the forum, we have a great place here


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> As promised, quite tricky taking photos while vaping while driving
> View attachment 22801
> 
> 
> View attachment 22802
> 
> 
> View attachment 22803



Lekker pics @BioHAZarD !
Thats the spirit!


----------



## Silver

Langman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Langman, and I am a vape-aholic.
> 
> I have been stinky free for 10 months.
> 
> I am from the Centurion area,
> 
> I currently vape on a New (got it today) SMY GOD mod 260 with a Atlantis on top.
> 
> My path up the sub-ohm ladder is as follows.
> 
> Stupid cheap chinese crap > Twisp > Big Nautilus + Spinner > Nauty + MVP2 > Atlantis + CF mod > Atlantis + GOD Mod > Next vape mail will be the Marqui on the GOD mod.
> 
> I have been mixing and refining a good few DIY's, and have had some mentions on the Forum.
> 
> I have a colleague that is in line for the taste box, And I will drop a few samples in there.
> 
> Well, that's enough rambling from me.
> 
> Cheers,



Welcome to the forum @Langman 
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey!!
Enjoy the forum - we have a great place here!


----------



## Silver

Duster said:


> Hi everyone I'm Nick I've been vaping for a couple of months now, I use to smoke Hubbly, there most noticeable difference for me is the amount of flavor and lack of effort needed to set up my Emow.



Welcome to the forum @Duster 
Congrats on the couple of months vaping. Great thing you doing!
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Wdnsdy said:


> Hi, I'm Sonnica and I've been "stinky" free for 2 days now. I'm currently using a eGo CE8, but after reading through the forum today i will be placing an order for new hardware soon! Very excited to share this new journey with you all!



Most welcome to the forum @Wdnsdy 
Congrats on 2 days stinky free. That is marvellous! The first part is the hardest but after a while its plain sailing. Hang in there

Post on the forum when you have decided what you want to buy and you can get some helpful opinions and advice from many of the experienced vapers on here. 

All the best for your journey!
Enjoy


----------



## Andre

Wdnsdy said:


> Hi, I'm Sonnica and I've been "stinky" free for 2 days now. I'm currently using a eGo CE8, but after reading through the forum today i will be placing an order for new hardware soon! Very excited to share this new journey with you all!


Most welcome Sonnica. Awesome start - all the best in your journey, we shall love your updates. Do shout if you have any questions, none are too trivial. Happy vaping.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Wdnsdy 

Congratulations on 2 days off the bad stuff - you are in for a wonderful ride 

No only is vaping a pain free way to rid yourself of those nasty cigs, it turns out vaping is fantastic all on its own as well. Before long you will have experienced more amazing tastes (from sweet to sour, and everything in between) than you ever thought possible, without turning into a blimp 

There are so many interesting choices for gear, please feel free to ask as many questions as you want/need - there are many very experienced and friendly vapers on here that will help you out with anything you need 

Enjoy the forum, and the vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag

JackalR said:


> Thanks man. I want to get a kanger subtank mini and some anml carnage. Does anyone have stock of anml at the moment


Haha i finished my anml so fast its so sad


----------



## Puff&Pass

Hey guys, I'm Louis and have been clean for 5 days....lmao...just kidding, anyway been 5 days since my last cig and I must say I luv this vaping thing way more than I ever did cigz...turning addiction into hobby/socialism. And very cool pipes I see on this site, will def look into them bit later, still goin the Chinese route atm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Puff&Pass 

Congrats on making it 5 days clean 
Vaping is by far the better addiction...but it is one that will leave you feeling better, not worse 

There are indeed some excellent pipes out there...have a look here for some of the most exquisite ones available 

Enjoy the forum and ask if there's anything you need


----------



## BuzzGlo

Hi All, I'm new to vaping heard this is where to get the info. 

I have an aspire mini nautilus on a 30w istick. Loving it! off smokes for 2 days now after ten years of smoking. Cant imagine why you would smoke a cig when vaping is soo yummy. 

Anyways i'm a developer as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BuzzGlo said:


> Hi All, I'm new to vaping heard this is where to get the info.
> 
> I have an aspire mini nautilus on a 30w istick. Loving it! off smokes for 2 days now after ten years of smoking. Cant imagine why you would smoke a cig when vaping is soo yummy.
> 
> Anyways i'm a developer as well.



A very warm welcome! Great choice on your first ecig system! Either someone advised you, or you browsed here first, or you went to a good store or you are just lucky! But whichever it is great job on deciding to kick the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @BuzzGlo 

Congratulations on 2 days of smoke free living - it just keeps getting better with time 
Vaping is better in every single way compared to cigarettes, and there really is no reason to ever even look at them again 
Fantastic setup to start off with - the iStick + Nautilus Mini is the go to starter kit recommended on here 

Have fun with the vaping and stay strong for the first week or two - once you cross that hurdle it's all downhill 

Enjoy the forum and ask if you have any questions


----------



## Puff&Pass

For me from day1 of vaping I had no problem with cig cravings, but have been preparing for the day for a few years mentally and found it fairly easy.
It's been 5.74 days and 230 cigarettes avoided...haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey

Welcome to all new members, @BuzzGlo this isnt 1 step closer to quitting its ur final step. Nice choice of gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

@Puff&Pass theres no looking back now. Any help you need just shout and youl find that your questions being answered almost before you done posting it. 

Remember that nothing constitutes a stupid question. Im yet to see a member being ridiculed for asking something.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Puff&Pass said:


> Hey guys, I'm Louis and have been clean for 5 days....lmao...just kidding, anyway been 5 days since my last cig and I must say I luv this vaping thing way more than I ever did cigz...turning addiction into hobby/socialism. And very cool pipes I see on this site, will def look into them bit later, still goin the Chinese route atm.



Welcome @Puff&Pass 
We already "met" in that other thread. Lol
All the best for your vaping journey. It is indeed something amazing and magical. And given all the benefits of vaping, its such a win. 
Enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BuzzGlo said:


> Hi All, I'm new to vaping heard this is where to get the info.
> 
> I have an aspire mini nautilus on a 30w istick. Loving it! off smokes for 2 days now after ten years of smoking. Cant imagine why you would smoke a cig when vaping is soo yummy.
> 
> Anyways i'm a developer as well.



Welcome to the forum @BuzzGlo 
Congrats on being off smokes for 2 days. You doing something GREAT!
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Jakey said:


> @Puff&Pass theres no looking back now. Any help you need just shout and youl find that your questions being answered almost before you done posting it.
> 
> Remember that nothing constitutes a stupid question. Im yet to see a member being ridiculed for asking something.


Thank you, you guys really make me feel right at home here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZoemDoef

Hello EcigsSA.

It's nice to be part of this group, it is very informative and a great bunch of people.

Been smoke free for over 2 years, started with a Twisp and it was tough to give up the stinkies, but I persevered (it did seem like at one stage I sucked that ecig so hard that the battery stated collapsing)

From there I moved to the CE2-5 type devices and then the eVic with some of the first Kangertech clearo's. I now have a iStcik 30watt, Hana mod clone and 50watt iStick incoming and use these with an old Kayfun 2 lite, Subtank mini, Plumeveil and a Goblin 1.2. 

My ADV is RY4 Double from SkyBlue. I am still searching for my favorite vape...


----------



## Puff&Pass

Silver said:


> Welcome @Puff&Pass
> We already "met" in that other thread. Lol
> All the best for your vaping journey. It is indeed something amazing and magical. And given all the benefits of vaping, its such a win.
> Enjoy the forum.


Yea, I remember you...thanx mate, sofar vaping has been great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

ZoemDoef said:


> Hello EcigsSA.
> 
> It's nice to be part of this group, it is very informative and a great bunch of people.
> 
> Been smoke free for over 2 years, started with a Twisp and it was tough to give up the stinkies, but I persevered (it did seem like at one stage I sucked that ecig so hard that the battery stated collapsing)
> 
> From there I moved to the CE2-5 type devices and then the eVic with some of the first Kangertech clearo's. I now have a iStcik 30watt, Hana mod clone and 50watt iStick incoming and use these with an old Kayfun 2 lite, Subtank mini, Plumeveil and a Goblin 1.2.
> 
> My ADV is RY4 Double from SkyBlue. I am still searching for my favorite vape...


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Well equipped gear wise, until the itch starts again. Eish, that never ending juice journey....Happy vaping.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @ZoemDoef 

Well done on staying clear of the cigs for two years...fantastic achievement 
You also seem to have gone throught the various stages of vape gear...and landed up with some really nice stuff 

As SkyBlue RY4 is your ADV, I'm wondering if you've had a chance to try their Ambrosia, and if so what your thoughts were - currently it's my favourite juice 

Enjoy the forum and please share your experience


----------



## ZoemDoef

Hey free3dom, 

It's what I am currently using in my Kayfun. Not sure I will buy it again. I will however get another Melinda's Nilla Custard, that was great.
Been testing the waters with DIY and mix my own RY4 Double, sometimes add a little Coolada etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

ZoemDoef said:


> Hey free3dom,
> 
> It's what I am currently using in my Kayfun. Not sure I will buy it again. I will however get another Melinda's Nilla Custard, that was great.
> Been testing the waters with DIY and mix my own RY4 Double, sometimes add a little Coolada etc.



Ah okay...well if you have some Ambrosia left, let it sit for a while (a week or two) then try it again...you might be surprised 
Nilla Custard is an amazing juice, and very highly regarded on here...so you're in good company 

DIY is great fun and a nice way to supplement the more expensive juices - and even come up with something special of your own 

BTW if you like RY4, then you have to try Vapour Mountain's VM4...it's supposedly one of the best local RY4 juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.


----------



## ChicanoVapes

Hi All,

Im Shay and I have been clean from Cigs for 3 months now, ive been vaping for 2 years and recently started creating amazing e-liquid .. nice to meet everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @ChicanoVpaes . Enjoy your stay.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @ChicanoVapes , nice to meet you too 

Congrats on 3 months of smelling like a human being  Seriously though, that's a great achievement 
Do you just make "amazing e-liquid" for yourself, or are you intending to share it with others too 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChicanoVapes

Thanks @free3dom .. i smell everything now  .. i plan on sharing this liquid with everyone  spread the love

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

ChicanoVapes said:


> Thanks @free3dom .. i smell everything now  .. i plan on sharing this liquid with everyone  spread the love



Hahaha, I hear you...it's like smelling for the very first time 

That's great to hear on the juice front...we can always do with more amazing juice


----------



## masonlvvy

hi,guys,mason here,how are you today,vapors?


----------



## Silver

masonlvvy said:


> hi,guys,mason here,how are you today,vapors?



Hi @masonlvvy 
Welcome
Tell us more about yourself and your vaping...

By the way, your flag says you are accessing the forum from the USA. 
But your location says SA - where are you based?


----------



## Puff&Pass

masonlvvy said:


> hi,guys,mason here,how are you today,vapors?


Hi Mason, welcome mate!!


----------



## Tiaan PTA

Hi I am Tiaan from Pretoria.

I am currently a noob vapor. I started with the I think fake Ego CE4 twin kit.
Currently I am still using the fake ego batteries.

My gear includes:
2 x fake ce4 batteries
1 x Joytech Ego-T upgrade battery
2 x fake Ce4 clearomizers
1 x iClear 16 VV/VW clearomizer
1 x KangertTech T3S clearomizer with a modified 1.9 ohm coil.

I am getting new gear as soon as money allows it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz

Hey there @Tiaan PTA welcome to the forum . Enjoy your stay here .


----------



## Puff&Pass

Tiaan PTA said:


> Hi I am Tiaan from Pretoria.
> 
> I am currently a noob vapor. I started with the I think fake Ego CE4 twin kit.
> Currently I am still using the fake ego batteries.
> 
> My gear includes:
> 2 x fake ce4 batteries
> 1 x Joytech Ego-T upgrade battery
> 2 x fake Ce4 clearomizers
> 1 x iClear 16 VV/VW clearomizer
> 1 x KangertTech T3S clearomizer with a modified 1.9 ohm coil.
> 
> I am getting new gear as soon as money allows it.


Well Welcome Tiaan, your CE4 should keep you vaping long enough to upgrade, are you also a cigarette smoker?


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Tiaan PTA 

It does not matter where your journey starts, only where it takes you 

So long as the devices you use give you a satisfying enough vape, they are the right devices...upgrading is a fun (and very rewarding) road on the wonderful journey that is vaping. Experiencing the low end is actually very nice and allows you to more fully appreciate where you eventually end up 

IMHO it's all about the juice...so hopefully you find something you really like - this is a much more challenging task than finding good vape gear. It is also quite remarkable how different juices are on the various devices, so just keep at it...it's all experience, and it's all good 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiaan PTA

Thank you.
I just bought an iStick 20w and Nautilus Mini from* @Richio *

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Tiaan PTA said:


> Thank you.
> I just bought an iStick 20w and Nautilus Mini from* @Richio *


Enjoy, and do remember to tell us about it.


----------



## chAmp

Hi guys, chAmp here.

Got into vaping with the whole Twisp kit.
I've atleast upgraded the battery to a Vision VX spinner 
I'm currently on Vape Goddess juice - Cookies and milk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Tiaan PTA said:


> Thank you.
> I just bought an iStick 20w and Nautilus Mini from* @Richio *



Congrats, that's a wonderful upgrade...I'm sure you will enjoy it, they are an amazing pair


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @chAmp 

You seem to be progressing at a decent pace...Twisp to VSVX is a great start 
Keep it going and just enjoy the vape, and the lovely smells 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan PTA

Puff&Pass said:


> Well Welcome Tiaan, your CE4 should keep you vaping long enough to upgrade, are you also a cigarette smoker?


Yes I came down from smoking 10 to 15 stinkies a day to about 4 a day.
Sometimes a box even lasts me a week now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Tiaan PTA said:


> Yes I came down from smoking 10 to 15 stinkies a day to about 4 a day.
> Sometimes a box even lasts me a week now.



That's great news...well done  
And soon you might have no need for them at all


----------



## Daniel

welcome to the twilight zone @chAmp  hold on and enjoy the ride


----------



## Stroodlepuff

New members welcome


----------



## delasuerte

Hi Guys,

Excited to be here, off the stinkies(thats what we call it here right) since June 2014. Helped my soccer alot and i feel awesome. Was turned to vaping by my good friend and colleague @Mike_E 

So ya, looking forward to it and hi to all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @delasuerte . Congrats for staying off the stinkies. Enjoy your stay .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

delasuerte said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Excited to be here, off the stinkies(thats what we call it here right) since June 2014. Helped my soccer alot and i feel awesome. Was turned to vaping by my good friend and colleague @Mike_E
> 
> So ya, looking forward to it and hi to all


Welcome to the forum. Have great time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

delasuerte said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Excited to be here, off the stinkies(thats what we call it here right) since June 2014. Helped my soccer alot and i feel awesome. Was turned to vaping by my good friend and colleague @Mike_E
> 
> So ya, looking forward to it and hi to all


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinkies - an awesome achievement. High five @Mike_E. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @delasuerte 

Congrats on kicking the smelly habit...and the soccer ball as it turns out 
Vaping is sooo muuuch betterrrrr 

Enjoy the forum

Nicely done @Mike_E ...spreading the vape around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DIGITALMIST

Hello there, The names Khalid, i am a vaper, from Botswana, started off on the twisp, then youtube, and currently on the Atlantis sub ohm and CF battery.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @DIGITALMIST 

You vaped youtube  (never heard of it, except of course the video site)

Atlantis + CF is a nice combo though, hope you are enjoying it 

I'm curious as to how accessible vape gear is over there in Botswana 
Do you have any local shops or are you ordering online and shipping?

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DIGITALMIST

free3dom said:


> Welcome @DIGITALMIST
> 
> You vaped youtube  (never heard of it, except of course the video site)
> 
> Atlantis + CF is a nice combo though, hope you are enjoying it
> 
> I'm curious as to how accessible vape gear is over there in Botswana
> Do you have any local shops or are you ordering online and shipping?
> 
> Enjoy the forum



LMAO.............vape gear is non existant here, no shops and a hassle ordering online, and the vaping scene far from taking off, theres a handfull of us that are starting up a vape club I AM VAPE as its aptly named, its only a watsapp group for now but hey its a start. We all get our gear from your neck of the woods as we travel quite often.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## delasuerte

DIGITALMIST said:


> LMAO.............vape gear is non existant here, no shops and a hassle ordering online, and the vaping scene far from taking off, theres a handfull of us that are starting up a vape club I AM VAPE as its aptly named, its only a watsapp group for now but hey its a start. We all get our gear from your neck of the woods as we travel quite often.


Pioneers! Its a good thing man hope it takes off nicely, maybe our local suppliers can assist in starting operations there through u guys, might help kick things off

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

DIGITALMIST said:


> LMAO.............vape gear is non existant here, no shops and a hassle ordering online, and the vaping scene far from taking off, theres a handfull of us that are starting up a vape club I AM VAPE as its aptly named, its only a watsapp group for now but hey its a start. We all get our gear from your neck of the woods as we travel quite often.



Pity to hear about the availability there...hopefully some enterprising individual will start something up to serve your vaping needs 
We have a member on here from Zimbabwe and they've got a little store already, so there's hope for you guys 

The club is a fantastic idea 
We have a similar Whatsapp group and it's growing by the day, really fantastic way to meet some awesome people. And I'm guessing in your neck of the woods it's even more essential to stick together

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DIGITALMIST

delasuerte said:


> Pioneers! Its a good thing man hope it takes off nicely, maybe our local suppliers can assist in starting operations there through u guys, might help kick things off



Thanks, we are quite backward here lmao.....so dont expect firworks, just trying to explain the difference between ciggi smoke and vapour is such a mission, but hey, we do our best to spread the word, as it was i was the first with the aspire tank and sub ohm battery here in Botswana, we are up to 4 owners and and another member just got a melo tank with an e leaf 30w mod....MOVING ON UP lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## delasuerte

DIGITALMIST said:


> Thanks, we are quite backward here lmao.....so dont expect firworks, just trying to explain the difference between ciggi smoke and vapour is such a mission, but hey, we do our best to spread the word, as it was i was the first with the aspire tank and sub ohm battery here in Botswana, we are up to 4 owners and and another member just got a melo tank with an e leaf 30w mod....MOVING ON UP lol


Slow progress is still progress bud, if u need to direct a few people here am sure the community can get people excited about vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

DIGITALMIST said:


> Thanks, we are quite backward here lmao.....so dont expect firworks, just trying to explain the difference between ciggi smoke and vapour is such a mission, but hey, we do our best to spread the word, as it was i was the first with the aspire tank and sub ohm battery here in Botswana, we are up to 4 owners and and another member just got a melo tank with an e leaf 30w mod....MOVING ON UP lol



The backwardness is EVERYWHERE when it comes to vaping 
People just don't get it...or don't want to get it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DIGITALMIST

free3dom said:


> Pity to hear about the availability there...hopefully some enterprising individual will start something up to serve your vaping needs
> We have a member on here from Zimbabwe and they've got a little store already, so there's hope for you guys
> 
> The club is a fantastic idea
> We have a similar Whatsapp group and it's growing by the day, really fantastic way to meet some awesome people. And I'm guessing in your neck of the woods it's even more essential to stick together



Could you point me in the direction of the zimbo, im also from zim so it would be nice to chat to the guy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

DIGITALMIST said:


> Could you point me in the direction of the zimbo, im also from zim so it would be nice to chat to the guy.


@Rowan Francis and another one who's name has evaded me right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

DIGITALMIST said:


> Could you point me in the direction of the zimbo, im also from zim so it would be nice to chat to the guy.



Sure thing....his name is Greg and he goes by the handle @n0ugh7_zw on here (he is tagged now, so he'll see this message)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@free3dom Whats your name man?  i have serious issues tying real names to forum names in the group


----------



## krappie

hey guys. Im craig. been on the forum a while so thought its about time I introduced myself.I have never been a smoker but had a bad experience when I was younger with camel and no filter so lets not go there...I was a big hooka guy but to much of a mess and hassle to clean and keep bumping it over and burning shit. So I got myself a ce4 from china town and I was hooked...two weeks later I got a twisp. Thought that was the bee's knees lol. Two weeks later I got a mvp and so my journey started.(hana modz ,hana mini , nemesis ,black nemeses ,and the list goes on).but my weapon of choice is copper smpl and a plumeveil that im always rocking with...that's all about me... just wanted to say hi...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

krappie said:


> hey guys. Im craig. been on the forum a while so thought its about time I introduced myself.I have never been a smoker but had a bad experience when I was younger with camel and no filter so lets not go there...I was a big hooka guy but to much of a mess and hassle to clean and keep bumping it over and burning shit. So I got myself a ce4 from china town and I was hooked...two weeks later I got a twisp. Thought that was the bee's knees lol. Two weeks later I got a mvp and so my journey started.(hana modz ,hana mini , nemesis ,black nemeses ,and the list goes on).but my weapon of choice is copper smpl and a plumeveil that im always rocking with...that's all about me... just wanted to say hi...


Most welcome to public part of the forum. Congrats on kicking the bad hookah habit. You seem to be well set on your journey. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed

Well done to all those that have recently kicked the analogues and evolved into the digital world  . Welcome to the forum and feel free to ask EVERYONE questions. You will find all members are very helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

Hi all.

Turning 28 years old November. This year would have marked 15 years of cigarette smoking for me however started vaping 3 weeks ago today, and I've not had a cigarette since the 1st of March 2015 

Friend gave me a twisp and some Frenilla and other juices to start me off, bought an Aspire ET-S shortly after, which I quite liked and last night placed the order and paid for my Subtank Mini, and by next week Saturday I'll be vaping a Cloupor Mini 30w with said subtank  

Ummmm, thats about it for now, looks like there is a great community growing here and look forward to being a part of it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Dirge said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Turning 28 years old November. This year would have marked 15 years of cigarette smoking for me however started vaping 3 weeks ago today, and I've not had a cigarette since the 1st of March 2015
> 
> Friend gave me a twisp and some Frenilla and other juices to start me off, bought an Aspire ET-S shortly after, which I quite liked and last night placed the order and paid for my Subtank Mini, and by next week Saturday I'll be vaping a Cloupor Mini 30w with said subtank
> 
> Ummmm, thats about it for now, looks like there is a great community growing here and look forward to being a part of it.



Welcome to the forum!! Congrats on quiting the stinkys and nice gear you getting there.


----------



## delasuerte

Dirge said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Turning 28 years old November. This year would have marked 15 years of cigarette smoking for me however started vaping 3 weeks ago today, and I've not had a cigarette since the 1st of March 2015
> 
> Friend gave me a twisp and some Frenilla and other juices to start me off, bought an Aspire ET-S shortly after, which I quite liked and last night placed the order and paid for my Subtank Mini, and by next week Saturday I'll be vaping a Cloupor Mini 30w with said subtank
> 
> Ummmm, thats about it for now, looks like there is a great community growing here and look forward to being a part of it.


Well done man soon it'll be a month then 2 then the sky is the limit


----------



## Dirge

Thank you very much @annemarievdh and @delasuerte

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimon.michael

Hi
I'm Kim. New to the forum. I collect mods, tanks, rbas & rdas. Looking to get in touch with other vapers in SA to discuss hardware and suppliers. Always looking to expand the collection! And make new friends.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @kimon.michael 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @free3dom Whats your name man?  i have serious issues tying real names to forum names in the group



It's Peter

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @krappie 

Glad to see you stepping out into the sun for a tan after lurking 
Seems you've taken the long journey to vaping, experiencing every level - nicely done 

I'm curious though, being a non-smoker do you only vape 0mg juice or do you sometimes partake of "the drug" (nicotine) 

Enjoy the forum (some more while interacting)


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Dirge 

Well done on kicking a 15 year habbit, a very impressive feat indeed 
After 3 weeks of vaping you are also now fully hooked with no escape, good thing it's a nice addiction to have 

Cloupor Mini + SubTank Mini = Winning Combination....enjoy it 

Enjoy the forum (it really is a great community)


----------



## Waheed

free3dom said:


> It's Peter


Hi Peter. Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @kimon.michael 

Glad to have you...making friends and talking vaping is what we are all about 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## free3dom

Waheed said:


> Hi Peter. Welcome to the forum





Shit this must be some hangover...how long was I out for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimon.michael

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

Thank you kindly @free3dom 

Didn't think I'd dive straight into sub-ohm capable devices etc, but after 3 weeks of youtube my interest has grown and through my friend that got me started the the cloupor mini kinda fell into my lap, so why not?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Dirge said:


> Thank you kindly @free3dom
> 
> Didn't think I'd dive straight into sub-ohm capable devices etc, but after 3 weeks of youtube my interest has grown and through my friend that got me started the the cloupor mini kinda fell into my lap, so why not?



Ah the temptation that is YouTube 

Luckily for you, sub-ohm is the new ohm  

The devices out now are going lower and lower and delivering fantastic vape while staying quite safe - just be sure to get some decent batteries for the cloupor mini - Samsung 25Rs being the nicest ones currently available for the price, and alternatively the Efest 2500mAh 35A ones are great too

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghostza

Hi Guys,

Names Hein been on the vape for about a yr now, still smoke the odd smoke trying to kick them totally.

Looking forward to all the advice form the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Ghostza 

Congrats on a year of vaping and cutting down on the smoking 
I'm sure with some help from our fine members you can compeltely rid yourself of them in no time 

Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask anything, everyone is quite helpful on here


----------



## Dirge

@free3dom Looks like I'm one step ahead  I actually ordered a Samsung Smurf INR 18650-25R 2500MAH with the Subtank Mini last night. General consensus was that it's a good battery and will work just fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Dirge said:


> @free3dom Looks like I'm one step ahead  I actually ordered a Samsung Smurf INR 18650-25R 2500MAH with the Subtank Mini last night. General consensus was that it's a good battery and will work just fine.



Perfect....the force is strong with you


----------



## Dirge

@free3dom Ha, thanks, but the Internet makes it easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Dirge said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Turning 28 years old November. This year would have marked 15 years of cigarette smoking for me however started vaping 3 weeks ago today, and I've not had a cigarette since the 1st of March 2015
> 
> Friend gave me a twisp and some Frenilla and other juices to start me off, bought an Aspire ET-S shortly after, which I quite liked and last night placed the order and paid for my Subtank Mini, and by next week Saturday I'll be vaping a Cloupor Mini 30w with said subtank
> 
> Ummmm, thats about it for now, looks like there is a great community growing here and look forward to being a part of it.


Most welcome. You are well on your way. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

kimon.michael said:


> Hi
> I'm Kim. New to the forum. I collect mods, tanks, rbas & rdas. Looking to get in touch with other vapers in SA to discuss hardware and suppliers. Always looking to expand the collection! And make new friends.


Most welcome to the forum. Most of us are collectors of those, despite protestations from our wallets. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimon.michael

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Most of us are collectors of those, despite protestations from our wallets. Happy vaping.


thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

Andre said:


> Most welcome. You are well on your way. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a *hug* achievement. Happy vaping.



Thank you @Andre but I'm not accepting hugs from strangers just yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Dirge said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Turning 28 years old November. This year would have marked 15 years of cigarette smoking for me however started vaping 3 weeks ago today, and I've not had a cigarette since the 1st of March 2015
> 
> Friend gave me a twisp and some Frenilla and other juices to start me off, bought an Aspire ET-S shortly after, which I quite liked and last night placed the order and paid for my Subtank Mini, and by next week Saturday I'll be vaping a Cloupor Mini 30w with said subtank
> 
> Ummmm, thats about it for now, looks like there is a great community growing here and look forward to being a part of it.



Welcome @Dirge 
You have done a remarkable thing to convert to vaping. Well done!
Sounds like you are well on your way through the gear. Great going!
Enjoy the forum and the journey

Oh, and dont forget Vapecon on 30 May!
Check out this thread for more
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2015-the-cloud-is-starting-to-get-bigger.t9896/


----------



## Silver

kimon.michael said:


> Hi
> I'm Kim. New to the forum. I collect mods, tanks, rbas & rdas. Looking to get in touch with other vapers in SA to discuss hardware and suppliers. Always looking to expand the collection! And make new friends.



Welcome @kimon.michael 
No shortage of vape gear collectors here on the forum. And some very experienced and knowledgeable vapers down in the Cape. 
Enjoy the forum and wishing you the best for your vaping. 
Please post a pic of your collection when you get a chance, if you have not done so already


----------



## Silver

Ghostza said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Names Hein been on the vape for about a yr now, still smoke the odd smoke trying to kick them totally.
> 
> Looking forward to all the advice form the forum



Welcome @Ghostza 
Cool avatar pic by the way!!

All the best for your vape journey, which sounds like it is well underway. 
My advice to kick the smokes totally is as follows:
1) make sure you have a strong enough vape (good enough equipment)
2) make sure you have a juice that is both strong enough and that you really like
3) decide you want to kick the stinkies

If 1) and 2) are taken care of, i think its quite easy. If not, then you need lots of 3)

I did it using Twisp, so it is possible with basic kit and juice, but I will admit it wasnt very easy and the cravings for a real cig were quite intense for the first week or two. 

Today, there is gear and juice easily available that will make smoking a cigarette seem quite lame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

Silver said:


> Welcome @Dirge
> You have done a remarkable thing to convert to vaping. Well done!
> Sounds like you are well on your way through the gear. Great going!
> Enjoy the forum and the journey
> 
> Oh, and dont forget Vapecon on 30 May!
> Check out this thread for more
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2015-the-cloud-is-starting-to-get-bigger.t9896/



Thank you @Silver 

I saw Vapecon is coming up, and it's quite close to where I live, if I can convince a friend or two to join me I'll be there.


----------



## Silver

Dirge said:


> Thank you @Silver
> 
> I saw Vapecon is coming up, and it's quite close to where I live, if I can convince a friend or two to join me I'll be there.



And if you can't convince them, then we will see you there on your own!!
Dont miss it - going to be a blast!
Bring your tanks and all your batteries. We are going to have such a jol!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Dirge said:


> Thank you @Silver
> 
> I saw Vapecon is coming up, and it's quite close to where I live, if I can convince a friend or two to join me I'll be there.



We will be your friends for the day if you can't find any to come with you...that's a promise 
Just find me, and demand it - I will cooperate 

I went to my first meet on my own and met some awesome people from the forum IRL - and the list of new friends just keeps growing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dirge

Silver said:


> And if you can't convince them, then we will see you there on your own!!
> Dont miss it - going to be a blast!
> Bring your tanks and all your batteries. We are going to have such a jol!



Spoke to the friend that got me started in all of this a few minutes ago. Seems we're going 

@free3dom yes yes, will see you there

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dark Vaper

Dark here, Dark Vaper. 
Ecig promoter ,health and safety by profession. I hope my knowledge and contributions will be accepted in this forum and industry.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to all the new members [FA]angellist[/FA]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Dark Vaper 

You are very welcome here, and looking forward to your contributions 

Enjoy the forum, and share the knowledge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Dirge said:


> Spoke to the friend that got me started in all of this a few minutes ago. Seems we're going
> 
> @free3dom yes yes, will see you there



Glad to hear that...will see you there 
In the meantime, get to know some of the crazy members on the forum...to reduce the shock when you see them in person

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dirge

free3dom said:


> Glad to hear that...will see you there
> In the meantime, get to know some of the crazy members on the forum...to reduce the shock when you see them in person



Will do, thanks for the warm welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Dirge said:


> Will do, thanks for the warm welcome.



You are very warm...uhh, I mean welcome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Welcome to all the new members! It's been a busy weekend I see. 
Great news!
Enjoy your stay guys! This is such an awesome place!
P.S. @Dirge , nice avatar dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Dark Vaper said:


> Dark here, Dark Vaper.
> Ecig promoter ,health and safety by profession. I hope my knowledge and contributions will be accepted in this forum and industry.


Ah, another Free Stater. Most welcome. Looking forward to your contributions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members!*

*VapeCon 2015 *is taking place on *30 May 2015 *in Fourways, JHB. 

This is SA's first vape convention. Lots of vapers and retailers will be there. It is going to be fabulous! 
There will be competitions and prizes as well as great deals on vape gear and juice.
Whether you are starting out, just curious or an advanced vaper - come along and have a jol with us.

Check out this thread - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2015-the-cloud-is-starting-to-get-bigger.t9896/
Or the VapeCon website - www.vapecon.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dirge

TylerD said:


> Welcome to all the new members! It's been a busy weekend I see.
> Great news!
> Enjoy your stay guys! This is such an awesome place!
> P.S. @Dirge , nice avatar dude!



Thank you, judging from your name I can see why you like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

krappie said:


> hey guys. Im craig. been on the forum a while so thought its about time I introduced myself.I have never been a smoker but had a bad experience when I was younger with camel and no filter so lets not go there...I was a big hooka guy but to much of a mess and hassle to clean and keep bumping it over and burning shit. So I got myself a ce4 from china town and I was hooked...two weeks later I got a twisp. Thought that was the bee's knees lol. Two weeks later I got a mvp and so my journey started.(hana modz ,hana mini , nemesis ,black nemeses ,and the list goes on).but my weapon of choice is copper smpl and a plumeveil that im always rocking with...that's all about me... just wanted to say hi...


Hey mate, pleased to meet ya.


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.


----------



## Smoke187

Welcome members, hope you'll have an awesome time on the forum


----------



## kimon.michael

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome to the forum @kimon.michael
> thanks!
> 
> Send while vaping on the Odin RDA


----------



## kimon.michael

Silver said:


> Welcome @kimon.michael
> No shortage of vape gear collectors here on the forum. And some very experienced and knowledgeable vapers down in the Cape.
> Enjoy the forum and wishing you the best for your vaping.
> Please post a pic of your collection when you get a chance, if you have not done so already


where should i post it? Sorry, not so good with interweb thingys. I'm an artist by profession so i could draw a picture of someone who knows how all this works, but me.. Not so much..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

kimon.michael said:


> where should i post it? Sorry, not so good with interweb thingys. I'm an artist by profession so i could draw a picture of someone who knows how all this works, but me.. Not so much..


Try this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-us-your-vape-family.t8890/#post-201059


----------



## Festival Panda

Hi, Festival Panda here - So bought the twisp about a year ago stuck to it for about 6 months found it easier to just buy cigs. Also the twisp flavours are ok but i still feel its not enough!!! My brother stopped smoking, got himself an aspire nautilus mini with an svd 2. So Started surfing around for info and saw the atlantis which looks awesome(I really want to get this but heard there is a version 2 coming out soon) and found an exciting world of rdas and mods. So glad I found a local site for help with this exciting new adventure of vaping ... oh yes found some awesome liquid - Spacejam and Drakes(AMAZEballs), still using the twisp tho unfortunately. In desperate need of a new device, stronger,tastier and an absolute must ... Huge clouds!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Festival Panda said:


> Hi, Festival Panda here - So bought the twisp about a year ago stuck to it for about 6 months found it easier to just buy cigs. Also the twisp flavours are ok but i still feel its not enough!!! My brother stopped smoking, got himself an aspire nautilus mini with an svd 2. So Started surfing around for info and saw the atlantis which looks awesome(I really want to get this but heard there is a version 2 coming out soon) and found an exciting world of rdas and mods. So glad I found a local site for help with this exciting new adventure of vaping ... oh yes found some awesome liquid - Spacejam and Drakes(AMAZEballs), still using the twisp tho unfortunately. In desperate need of a new device, stronger,tastier and an absolute must ... Huge clouds!!



Welcome to the forum @Festival Panda 
Sounds like you are going to fit right in here!
All the best with your hunt for better gear. And wishing you well for your stay on the forum.

The Atlantis is definitely a great product - with its 0.5 ohm coils and the right power source - it certainly makes for a fabulous (and trouble free) vaping experience and it produces lovely huge clouds. 

However, the Atlantis needs the right power source - I use my CF Mod which pairs perfectly with the Atlantis. The CF mod is a mechanical type of device. It acts like a mechanical device (without any power regulation) but does have a few added safety bits in it. Superb. 

The Atlantis does have one or two drawbacks though. It is a major juice hog and the standard tank is only about 2ml in size. So if that is your main workhorse, you will be going through juice like crazy and refilling a few times a day! There is an extended tank, which sorts that out. (I think its available from vapemaxx.co.za) But the juice consumption is still going to be very high.

Another negative is that it spits a little bit of juice up into the drip tip occasionally. Moreso when the coil is getting "tired" I have observed. Occasionally, I just roll a piece of tissue and stick it in there and give it a wipe. Not sure why this happens but I suppose it has to do with the intensity and the power. Not at all a deal breaker, but a negative nonetheless...

Also, the Atlantis coils are fairly pricey. I am getting about 20ml or so before noticing a bit of a flavour drop. It is not a rebuildable device. Super for getting an amazing vape on a stock coil though. 

I just use mine for the odd bit of "plug n play no-fuss" cloud blowing. With the 0.5 ohm coil, its using about 30 Watts of power. It's not a mindless relaxing vape - rather a noisy exciting and dynamic experience. It's not stealthy either (from a noise point of view). Just to give you a comparison, the Twisp operates at about 6 to 7 Watts on their 2 to 2.2 ohm coils. So there is a massive difference. 

All the best


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Festival Panda 

Interesting journey so far....and for all the recommendations I can give you I will give you only one - we have a vape meet (casual gathering of vapers) this Sunday at Harvard Cafe at Grand Central in Midrand (see this thread). If at all possible, attend and you can try out everything we have at our disposal - it's by far the best way to choose your gear 

And enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Festival Panda

Thanks for the warm welcome Silver and free3dom! I will try make that meet but prior plans may precede. Anyways thanks all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Valesidecc

Hi Everyone.

Wayne here, decided to join the forum after meeting a bunch of the guys @Paulie @Silver @Alex @TylerD and a few others at The Vape Cartel juice Launch (Good Stuff thanks @KieranD ).

Brief history, i am a non smoker, used to be a Hubbly enthuisiast and then it just became a mission to set up all the time when i wasnt out socialising. @Zodd introduced me to vaping early last year and so here i am.

Hope to learn a bit more from everyone here.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Valesidecc said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Wayne here, decided to join the forum after meeting a bunch of the guys @Paulie @Silver @Alex @TylerD at The Vape Cartel juice Launch (Good Stuff thanks @KieranD ).
> 
> Brief history, i am a non smoker, used to be a Hubbly enthuisiast and then it just became a mission to set up all the time when i wasnt out socialising. @Zodd introduced me to vaping early last year and so here i am.
> 
> Hope to learn a bit more from everyone here.
> 
> Cheers!


Most welcome to the forum. Seems you have said farewell to Hubbly, which I understand is as bad as smoking - well done. Happy vaping. Was wondering by myself what the impact of vaping is on the Hubbly industry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Sup @Valesidecc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Valesidecc

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Seems you have said farewell to Hubbly, which I understand is as bad as smoking - well done. Happy vaping. Was wondering by myself what the impact of vaping is on the Hubbly industry.



I'm sure it has reduced sales but there are still so many people that smoke hubbly.



Zodd said:


> Sup @Valesidecc



Sup @Zodd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juntau

Wassup lads, Junaid here.... Not a stinky smoker but a chain hubbly bubbly man! I used to smoke 3 pipes a night but down to 1 since vaping in Feb cloud chasing is my thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Juntau said:


> Wassup lads, Junaid here.... Not a stinky smoker but a chain hubbly bubbly man! I used to smoke 3 pipes a night but down to 1 since vaping in Feb cloud chasing is my thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to go. See you have posted some, but officially welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.


----------



## Juntau

Thanks dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Valesidecc said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Wayne here, decided to join the forum after meeting a bunch of the guys @Paulie @Silver @Alex @TylerD and a few others at The Vape Cartel juice Launch (Good Stuff thanks @KieranD ).
> 
> Brief history, i am a non smoker, used to be a Hubbly enthuisiast and then it just became a mission to set up all the time when i wasnt out socialising. @Zodd introduced me to vaping early last year and so here i am.
> 
> Hope to learn a bit more from everyone here.
> 
> Cheers!



Welcome @Valesidecc

Nice to meet you on the weekend. All the best and glad you joined the forum!

Take care and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Juntau said:


> Wassup lads, Junaid here.... Not a stinky smoker but a chain hubbly bubbly man! I used to smoke 3 pipes a night but down to 1 since vaping in Feb cloud chasing is my thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @Juntau
Enjoy the forum and the vaping !
We have a great place here
All the best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juntau

Thanks @Silver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to all the new members .


----------



## sneakydino

What's up ppl....Wesley here. Been off stinkies since july '14. Never really posted anything on this forum, just lurked a bit gathering info. But definitly need help now changing over from the Twisp...


----------



## Valesidecc

Silver said:


> Welcome @Valesidecc
> 
> Nice to meet you on the weekend. All the best and glad you joined the forum!
> 
> Take care and enjoy your stay



Thanks, and it was nice to meet you too.

Welcome to everyone else that has just joined aswell!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

sneakydino said:


> What's up ppl....Wesley here. Been off stinkies since july '14. Never really posted anything on this forum, just lurked a bit gathering info. But definitly need help now changing over from the Twisp...


Most welcome to joining the conversations. Suggest you start your own thread in this forum, setting out your needs for members to try and help you. A whole new world awaits. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey

wassup @Juntau good to have you here man. maybe we can get you off that last pipe you having.


----------



## Coera

Hi all....

My name is coetzee, 30, im from polokwane limpopo! I am on about month 5 tobacco free!! And feeling good, i started with a evod for about 3 months had a protank mini, but yesterday started sub ohm! I am now the proud owner of i stick 30w and kanger subtank mini and its chucking......love it! 

By the way a want some suggestions on juice for sub ohm was quite disgusted with smoking my old juices, but now have 3mg vg based, ordered from craft vapour ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Coera 

Congrats on 5 months smoke free 

There are so many amazing local juices available now...try them all! 
But seriously...recommending a juice is near impossible without knowning what you like - and even then it's risky 
Personally I vape the crap out of SkyBlue Ambrosia (and have been for over a month) - also in the SubTank Mini. Also look at...Vapour Mountain, VooDoo Juice, The e-liquid Project (Vape Cartel), Complex Chaos, Vape Elixir, Craft Vapour, and some others I'm forgetting right now 

Maybe start a thread to get proper recommendations - stating what type of flavours you like, etc 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Pieman

Hi all, thanks to some mates I got to the forum. Stopped smoking cigarettes late 2014. The lungs just didn't like me anymore. Started on a Twisp, but after said friends showed up with their mods, and after a 11 day bike ride with the (horrible) Twisp as my vaping companion I decided to go all the way. I have placed the order, now waiting for the delivery!

O ja, on the soft issue side, happily married to a non smoker and work in IT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Festival Panda

@Pieman Hey Welcome! What did you order?


----------



## Pieman

Festival Panda said:


> @Pieman Hey Welcome! What did you order?



I'll show all when it arrives otherwise I'm going to have to sit here typing away for a day.


----------



## CRcranky

Hi 

I am a Flight instructor based in Mafikeng (originally from Pretoria). Just bought myself the Twisp lite kit, I've read up on it and know it is not the best product out there but I am pleased to be joining the vaping community and the Twisp is an easy way to get in.

Looking forward to learning lots and sharing personal experiences


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Welcome to the best forum ever 
@Juntau, @Valesidecc, @Pieman, @Festival Panda, @Coera, @sneakydino, @CRcranky 
and all new forum members!
Hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Andre

Pieman said:


> Hi all, thanks to some mates I got to the forum. Stopped smoking cigarettes late 2014. The lungs just didn't like me anymore. Started on a Twisp, but after said friends showed up with their mods, and after a 11 day bike ride with the (horrible) Twisp as my vaping companion I decided to go all the way. I have placed the order, now waiting for the delivery!
> 
> O ja, on the soft issue side, happily married to a non smoker and work in IT.


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. HRH must be thrilled. Looking forward to see your new gear. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

CRcranky said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a Flight instructor based in Mafikeng (originally from Pretoria). Just bought myself the Twisp lite kit, I've read up on it and know it is not the best product out there but I am pleased to be joining the vaping community and the Twisp is an easy way to get in.
> 
> Looking forward to learning lots and sharing personal experiences


Most welcome. We are glad you joined. Nothing wrong with starting with a Twisp, many of us have. All the best in your vaping journey. Looking forward to your experiences. Happy vaping.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Pieman 

Congrats on switching to vaping, and giving your lungs the gift of a lifetime 
Twisp is a foot in the door, and hence really awesome - but hopefully you are about to reach a whole other level of awesome with the upgrade 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @CRcranky 

Congrats on making one of the best decisions of your life...even if it is just a Twisp, vaping is vaping, and it's awesome 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## daveza

Dave, Cape Town, signing in on orders from Rob Fisher who out of the kindness of his heart is sending me a starter kit so I can stop the stinkies !
He tells me it's going to be a very good thing so lets start the learning curve.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Ferdi

Welcome all. Good luck on the journey ahead. 

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Andre

daveza said:


> Dave, Cape Town, signing in on orders from Rob Fisher who out of the kindness of his heart is sending me a starter kit so I can stop the stinkies !
> He tells me it's going to be a very good thing so lets start the learning curve.


Most welcome to the forum. All the best in your vaping journey and do tell us about it. Of course you must listen to @Rob Fisher, he is also the Fines Master. High five, Skipper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @daveza 

Mr @Rob Fisher did a great thing for you, as is his nature...stick with it, you will not be sorry 

Ask if you have any questions and, most of all, enjoy the forum and the community

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> Dave, Cape Town, signing in on orders from Rob Fisher who out of the kindness of his heart is sending me a starter kit so I can stop the stinkies !
> He tells me it's going to be a very good thing so lets start the learning curve.



Davey Baby! At last! I can't believe we are finally gonna stop you from dying!!!! 

You will find tons of helpful peeps here... just ask any question (on vaping only you pig) and they will help!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daveza

Rob Fisher said:


> Davey Baby! At last! I can't believe we are finally gonna stop you from dying!!!!



Cool, so I'm going to live for ever !

I hope you've told everyone here that I'm a lot better looking than you.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre

daveza said:


> Cool, so I'm going to live for ever !
> 
> I hope you've told everyone here that I'm a lot better looking than you.


Lol, that might not be so difficult, but are you as immaculately maintained?.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## daveza

Immaculately maintained, is that what he told you ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> Cool, so I'm going to live for ever !
> 
> I hope you've told everyone here that I'm a lot better looking than you.



I haven't told anyone anything about you... so no lies have been told... yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daveza

I'll be getting my goodies on Monday so will have a lot of questions - 'cos Rob probably didn't send the manual.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Lol, that might not be so difficult, but are you as immaculately maintained?.



No he isn't @Andre... he looks like a Bergie and lives in CT! I rest my case!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> I'll be getting my goodies on Monday so will have a lot of questions - 'cos Rob probably didn't send the manual.



100% on the button Davey! The first thing I do when I open the box is bin the manual! And then the box follows...


----------



## daveza

I suppose I can't ask about that flavour here.

And what's a fine master ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> I suppose I can't ask about that flavour here.
> 
> And what's a fine master ?



No you can't... Bloody Pig!


----------



## daveza

Who do I complain to if you're ugly to me ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> And what's a fine master ?



It is a very handsome member who keeps an eye on the goings on on the forum and when someone steps out of line he has to fine them!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> Who do I complain to if you're ugly to me ?



To Hi Ho @Silver or @Alex fellow Admins. But just remember they like me and they don't know you from Adam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daveza

Your member is far from handsome !

Okay, I'm going to watch Bones and have a stinkie on the balcony.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

daveza said:


> Immaculately maintained, is that what he told you ?


No, I have met him and he does videos...you can not miss it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @daveza 
Wishing you all the best for Monday!


----------



## Neil

Hi guys, I am a new member to this forum. I am from Durban and I've been vaping for about 6 months now, I still smoke cigarettes but I have definitely cut down on this with the help of my e-cig.

My Set up when I started was the iTaste vv3 + iClear16, now I am using a Kayfun lite + Eleaf 20w. Its been a great journey so far.

I am also into my DIY and have made a few good combos too. My collection of concentrates are growing steadily hehe.

Take it easy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zaakir

Hi Zaakir from Durbs. Vaping for around 2 months now... Was never much of a smoker but I've taken on to vaping so I vape 6mg and less. Got a Darkhorse and a Marquis on an SMPL... Still learning and experimenting coil and wick variations . 
Not ready to invest in a regulated mod.

Anybody else here from durbs?
Vaping has not yet caught on here as yet, everybody here knows a twisp as the only ecig... L O L...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Neil said:


> Hi guys, I am a new member to this forum. I am from Durban and I've been vaping for about 6 months now, I still smoke cigarettes but I have definitely cut down on this with the help of my e-cig.
> 
> My Set up when I started was the iTaste vv3 + iClear16, now I am using a Kayfun lite + Eleaf 20w. Its been a great journey so far.
> 
> I am also into my DIY and have made a few good combos too. My collection of concentrates are growing steadily hehe.
> 
> Take it easy.


Most welcome. Great that you have cut down on the cigs - keep it up. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

zaakir said:


> Hi Zaakir from Durbs. Vaping for around 2 months now... Was never much of a smoker but I've taken on to vaping so I vape 6mg and less. Got a Darkhorse and a Marquis on an SMPL... Still learning and experimenting coil and wick variations .
> Not ready to invest in a regulated mod.
> 
> Anybody else here from durbs?
> Vaping has not yet caught on here as yet, everybody here knows a twisp as the only ecig... L O L...


Most welcome. Many Durban vapers on the forum. You shall meet them as you socialize here. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Neil and @zaakir 
All the best with your vaping
Enjoy the forum guys - we have a great place here
Durban contingent is growing strong on ECIGSSA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Neil 

Cutting down on smoking is already a big improvement and in time (if you feel the need) it is quite possible (and worth it) to quit completely...but take it at your own pace 

Gear improvement seems great, I personally still love my Kayfun and use it daily - even though I have 3 other devices that have replaced it and more incoming 

DIY is a really great extra hobby (over and above vaping itself) and I'm also throroughly enjoying that...share some ideas if you want, or just browse around here for some inspiration from other members 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @zaakir 

Nice gear you've got going there...but there's no reason to be afraid of regulated mods(  ), they actually make experimenting with coils quite a bit easier as you can alter power to get the perfect taste as opposed to having to rebuild the coil to get the same result. Additionally they deliver a much more consistent vape throughout your battery life 

Quite a few high-ranking  vapers on here are from Durban - maybe you just hang out with the wrong people 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Neil

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Great that you have cut down on the cigs - keep it up. Happy vaping.


Thanks Andre


----------



## Neil

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Neil
> 
> Cutting down on smoking is already a big improvement and in time (if you feel the need) it is quite possible (and worth it) to quit completely...but take it at your own pace
> 
> Gear improvement seems great, I personally still love my Kayfun and use it daily - even though I have 3 other devices that have replaced it and more incoming
> 
> DIY is a really great extra hobby (over and above vaping itself) and I'm also throroughly enjoying that...share some ideas if you want, or just browse around here for some inspiration from other members
> 
> Enjoy the forum


Thanks free3dom, so true...I will stop cig smoking...but will let that happen at my own pace.

The Kayfun is a solid RTA, I don't have any issues with it and I like it, but its also nice to get newer attys to keep up with the ever changing times 

Cheers
Neil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Neil said:


> Thanks free3dom, so true...I will stop cig smoking...but will let that happen at my own pace.
> 
> The Kayfun is a solid RTA, I don't have any issues with it and I like it, but its also nice to get newer attys to keep up with the ever changing times
> 
> Cheers
> Neil



Vaping is a fantastic journey...and it remains an immensely interesting one 
You never know just how good vaping can be until that next upgrade


----------



## saadiq

Hi everyone, I think its high time I introduce myself...have been like a thief in the night on this forum for a couple of months now. I think its safe to say I am a "newbie" to this forum but I have been vaping for a couple of years now ("stinky-free) approx. 5years. This forum is truly amazing, I've learnt a lot, bought a lot, vaped a lot....so heres to many more of those!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @saadiq 

Great to have yet another veteran step into the light...we don't frown on lurking, but we much prefer having everyone participate 
And quite a veteran you are...5 years is a lifetime in vape years. Looking forward to seeing you contribute to the forum and sharing the vast amount of experience you have gained 

Enjoy the forum...some more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to the forum @saadiq. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

saadiq said:


> Hi everyone, I think its high time I introduce myself...have been like a thief in the night on this forum for a couple of months now. I think its safe to say I am a "newbie" to this forum but I have been vaping for a couple of years now ("stinky-free) approx. 5years. This forum is truly amazing, I've learnt a lot, bought a lot, vaped a lot....so heres to many more of those!!!!


Most welcome. Wow, congrats on all those years stinky free. You certainly are not a "Noob Vaper"! Feel free to change your title. Go to your name top right, click on Personal Details, type in a custom title and save at the bottom.


----------



## saadiq

thanks so much! @free3dom yes 5 years! I wont dwell on the gear but many of the "veterans" can pay homeage to those primitive gears or kits that kick-started or provided a platform to where many of US are today...here's to ECIGSSA!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## saadiq

thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

saadiq said:


> thanks so much! @free3dom yes 5 years! I wont dwell on the gear but many of the "veterans" can pay homeage to those primitive gears or kits that kick-started or provided a platform to where many of US are today...here's to ECIGSSA!!!



5 years ago the pinnacle of "devices" I had were yellowish at one end and caught fire at the other...I was way more primitive 
They also smelled like crap

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Valesidecc

Welcome welcome welcome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

saadiq said:


> Hi everyone, I think its high time I introduce myself...have been like a thief in the night on this forum for a couple of months now. I think its safe to say I am a "newbie" to this forum but I have been vaping for a couple of years now ("stinky-free) approx. 5years. This forum is truly amazing, I've learnt a lot, bought a lot, vaped a lot....so heres to many more of those!!!!



Warm welcome @saadiq 
Glad you joined and can now take part more interactively instead of just being a thief in the night  lol
Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Neil said:


> Hi guys, I am a new member to this forum. I am from Durban and I've been vaping for about 6 months now, I still smoke cigarettes but I have definitely cut down on this with the help of my e-cig.
> 
> My Set up when I started was the iTaste vv3 + iClear16, now I am using a Kayfun lite + Eleaf 20w. Its been a great journey so far.
> 
> I am also into my DIY and have made a few good combos too. My collection of concentrates are growing steadily hehe.
> 
> Take it easy.


Glad you could finally make it  

Welcome!

Neil and I work together... He's the guy that got me on to vaping in the first place, and he's the man I share all my vape purchases with 

Between @Neil and myself, we have quiet a good collection of juices and concentrates

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daveza

So because Mr Fisher didn't send me the manual I had to put all the bits together myself.

Just can't figure out where my mouth goes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## shaunnadan

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> So because Mr Fisher didn't send me the manual I had to put all the bits together myself.
> 
> Just can't figure out where my mouth goes.



Good one Davey Baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daveza

Basic instructions done, Heuston we have lift off.

Hope this is not a bumpy ride.


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> Basic instructions done, Heuston we have lift off.
> 
> Hope this is not a bumpy ride.



Rock and Roll Davey!


----------



## daveza

I can't believe you gave me guava flavour - I'd rather smoke your old y-fronts flavour !


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> I can't believe you gave me guava flavour - I'd rather smoke your old y-fronts flavour !



Guava rocks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waheebh

Hey everyone. im a newbie all the way from Cape Town. been vaping since Jan and loving it all the way. im completely off the cigs going into month four. initially started on the eGo stuff and now moved up to the eLeaf iStick 20w with a nautilus and a iStick 50w with a CLT2 Dripper on there. i've recently started venturing into making my own ejuices. when i say recently, i mean like literally a few days. It's an annoying process because it doesn't always come out right but i suppose its the road that needs to be travelled.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Waheebh said:


> Hey everyone. im a newbie all the way from Cape Town. been vaping since Jan and loving it all the way. im completely off the cigs going into month four. initially started on the eGo stuff and now moved up to the eLeaf iStick 20w with a nautilus and a iStick 50w with a CLT2 Dripper on there. i've recently started venturing into making my own ejuices. when i say recently, i mean like literally a few days. It's an annoying process because it doesn't always come out right but i suppose its the road that needs to be travelled.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great accomplishment. All the best with your DIY journey, lots of info about that on the forum. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Waheebh

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great accomplishment. All the best with your DIY journey, lots of info about that on the forum. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.



Thanks Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Waheebh

Congratulations on upgrading your life from v1.0stinky to v2.0vaping_is_awesome 
And you are over the rough parts - I am of course referring to vaping on egos, not quitting smoking 
Great upgraded gear you've got...them iSticks are fantastic little devices and it's good to see them helping out so many vapers 
And already dripping, so yeah...still only tons to learn 

DIY can be quite frustrating, but keep at it...I guarantee you at some point you will make something you enjoy, and that alone makes the struggle worthwhile. For some good tips on getting started have a look at this thread (if you haven't already). Another thing that makes the struggle easier is to do a few clone recipes - not only do these usually leave you with a nice vapable juice, they also give you insight into what types of percentages work well and what flavours work together.

Best of luck and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daveza

1 day, 24 hours, 1440 minutes, without a stinkie.

Nobody killed yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Valesidecc

daveza said:


> 1 day, 24 hours, 1440 minutes, without a stinkie.
> 
> Nobody killed yet.


Welcome and congrats. Good job on the fatality count, but if you feel the urge there are plenty people that deserve to be on that list

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> 1 day, 24 hours, 1440 minutes, without a stinkie.
> 
> Nobody killed yet.



Awesome @daveza! Pretty soon you will realise that lettuce actually has a taste!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daveza

Lettuce is for rabbits.

Oh, this Kiss My Ring Bombies was not a bad one to start with !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Waheebh said:


> Hey everyone. im a newbie all the way from Cape Town. been vaping since Jan and loving it all the way. im completely off the cigs going into month four. initially started on the eGo stuff and now moved up to the eLeaf iStick 20w with a nautilus and a iStick 50w with a CLT2 Dripper on there. i've recently started venturing into making my own ejuices. when i say recently, i mean like literally a few days. It's an annoying process because it doesn't always come out right but i suppose its the road that needs to be travelled.



Welcome to the forum @Waheebh - all the way from Cape Town 
Congrats on giving up the stinkies
Great gear you have there! 
As for Juice DIY, all the best and let us know how that goes over time
Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

daveza said:


> 1 day, 24 hours, 1440 minutes, without a stinkie.
> 
> Nobody killed yet.



Congrats @daveza - marvellous achievement!


----------



## daveza

Thanks, I think so too 

Let's see how we do on day 2.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Renesh

CRcranky said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a Flight instructor based in Mafikeng (originally from Pretoria). Just bought myself the Twisp lite kit, I've read up on it and know it is not the best product out there but I am pleased to be joining the vaping community and the Twisp is an easy way to get in.
> 
> Looking forward to learning lots and sharing personal experiences



Welcome... Don't let anyone judge you on your kit... If the Twisp is keeping you off the cigs...then the Twisp is awesome....
At some point, you'll want to upgrade etc... but for now..what ever works for you is the best...

PS: Shout if you need help with anything vaping related...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Coera

Welcom to all new subscribers, my personal opinion, if you want to take the next step in vaping check out rip trippers on you tube!! My personal opinion, but lots of guys out there......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renesh

Coera said:


> Welcom to all new subscribers, my personal opinion, if you want to take the next step in vaping check out rip trippers on you tube!! My personal opinion, but lots of guys out there......



Yip, Rip is good..
also check out GrimmGreen... and for those adventurous peeps, who don't mind some 'censored language' check out Twisted420

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daveza

And that brings us to 48 hours - day 2 was a doddle.

Bring on day 3 !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> And that brings us to 48 hours - day 2 was a doddle.
> 
> Bring on day 3 !



Good one Davey! You are on your way to tasting Lettuce!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daveza

If I've told you once about lettuce....


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> If I've told you once about lettuce....



No you haven't.


----------



## daveza

Well I was going to say something but you are the fines master here so ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> Well I was going to say something but you are the fines master here so ....



Sorry is the 2minute argument or the whole half hour?


----------



## daveza

My last post in this section.

Day 3 done and dusted.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

daveza said:


> My last post in this section.
> 
> Day 3 done and dusted.


Well done @daveza.

Keep it up

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

daveza said:


> My last post in this section.
> 
> Day 3 done and dusted.



Well done @daveza 
Dont stop posting here
We want to hear when you get to 1 week!
Have a great long weekend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> My last post in this section.
> 
> Day 3 done and dusted.



You are going gangbusters Davey! YOu are an old timer vaper now so you can create a new thread on @daveza's vaping journey!


----------



## Eugene_VH

Hi Guys. My name is Eugene I have been vaping for more than 4 years now. I'm from JHB and I run a small Vapeshop that just started inside a well established tattoo shop. (Buzz Tattoo Studio)

My shop is called Vapoholics. We are based in Olivedale Randburg in the All Saints Centre. I do have products in stock, and i'm still busy updating the web site.

Please tell me how to register as a Vendor. 

www.vapoholics.co.za

Facebook Link


----------



## Rob Fisher

Eugene_VH said:


> Hi Guys. My name is Eugene I have been vaping for more than 4 years now. I'm from JHB and I run a small Vapeshop that just started inside a well established tattoo shop. (Buzz Tattoo Studio)
> 
> My shop is called Vapoholics. We are based in Olivedale Randburg in the All Saints Centre. I do have products in stock, and i'm still busy updating the web site.
> 
> Please tell me how to register as a Vendor.
> 
> www.vapoholics.co.za
> 
> Facebook Link



You need to send a PM to @Gizmo with your company name, address, email address, contact numbers and then you will be emailed an invoice each month for R200 and you will be given a forum where you can promote and talk about your products!


----------



## Eugene_VH

Rob Fisher said:


> You need to send a PM to @Gizmo with your company name, address, email address, contact numbers and then you will be emailed an invoice each month for R200 and you will be given a forum where you can promote and talk about your products!



Thanks I will do that.


----------



## Tchwank247

Howzit All!
Shaun here. Been off the stinkies for about 2 years. Missed the smoking so decided to start vaping. Been vaping for about 5 months and enjoying the hell out of it! Tried the sub ohming thing and hated it.....except for when theres a couple of drinks to numb the throat lol, then I wack those clouds. Trying a 3mg juice now. Anyway, mostly a "tripple clutch, mouth to lung puffer". Still on the old faithful nautilus. Anyone on the Reos that can compare mouth to lung of the Nautilus to the Reos? Nautilus is just not enough for me anymore, but the subtanks are too harsh.


----------



## Andre

Tchwank247 said:


> Howzit All!
> Shaun here. Been off the stinkies for about 2 years. Missed the smoking so decided to start vaping. Been vaping for about 5 months and enjoying the hell out of it! Tried the sub ohming thing and hated it.....except for when theres a couple of drinks to numb the throat lol, then I wack those clouds. Trying a 3mg juice now. Anyway, mostly a "tripple clutch, mouth to lung puffer". Still on the old faithful nautilus. Anyone on the Reos that can compare mouth to lung of the Nautilus to the Reos? Nautilus is just not enough for me anymore, but the subtanks are too harsh.


Most welcome to the forum. I went from the mPT2 to the Reo with RM2. I also only do mouth to lung. My wife uses the Nautilus. Can assure you the Reo will satisfy you. And you can set it up to your preference. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tchwank247

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. I went from the mPT2 to the Reo with RM2. I also only do mouth to lung. My wife uses the Nautilus. Can assure you the Reo will satisfy you. And you can set it up to your preference. Happy vaping.


Great! Thanks Andre...much appreciated!


----------



## Silver

Eugene_VH said:


> Hi Guys. My name is Eugene I have been vaping for more than 4 years now. I'm from JHB and I run a small Vapeshop that just started inside a well established tattoo shop. (Buzz Tattoo Studio)
> 
> My shop is called Vapoholics. We are based in Olivedale Randburg in the All Saints Centre. I do have products in stock, and i'm still busy updating the web site.
> 
> Please tell me how to register as a Vendor.
> 
> www.vapoholics.co.za
> 
> Facebook Link



Welcome @Eugene_VH 
Thanks for coming to the forum and wishing you well as a vendor here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tchwank247 said:


> Howzit All!
> Shaun here. Been off the stinkies for about 2 years. Missed the smoking so decided to start vaping. Been vaping for about 5 months and enjoying the hell out of it! Tried the sub ohming thing and hated it.....except for when theres a couple of drinks to numb the throat lol, then I wack those clouds. Trying a 3mg juice now. Anyway, mostly a "tripple clutch, mouth to lung puffer". Still on the old faithful nautilus. Anyone on the Reos that can compare mouth to lung of the Nautilus to the Reos? Nautilus is just not enough for me anymore, but the subtanks are too harsh.



Welcome @Tchwank247 
Congrats on quitting the stinkies!

As Andre said, the RM2, which is the standard atty for the Reo is wonderful. I use it myself, daily. It is a mouth to lung device and in my view you wont get a better mouth to lung vape. The coil you build on the RM2 can be set up to give a nice smooth vape or to give you such a strong kick with the right juice. It is very good. Perhaps, if you can, try it out first before you buy. 

All the best


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Eugene_VH 

Vape gear and tattoos in one place...sign me up 
And you've already got some great gear for sale, well done 
It's always great to have more vendors, looking forward to having you registered on here, and best of luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Tchwank247 

Congrats on quitting smoking (2 years is quite an achievement) and taking up vaping - so much better that going back to the evil sticks 

I unfortunately can not advise on the Reo's capabilities, but as @Andre and @Silver said, with the right atomizer they are apparently fantastic for MTL vaping - a style which, unfortunately, seems to be a bit overlooked nowadays 

If you are looking for something else more potent that also provides a great mouth to lung experience, you may want to have a look at a Kayfun (Lite/3.1) or Russian 91% - the Eleaf Alpha is very similar to these and also an authentic device. These are older style RTAs (so you build your own coils) but still some of the best mouth to lung devices out there IMO. To use these properly you would need a decent mod - but if you've been sub-ohming, you are most likely sorted on that front already 

Best of luck on finding you next upgrade, and keep asking for advice...there are lots helpful folks on here, eager to help 

Enjoy the forum, and the vaping


----------



## Eugene_VH

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Eugene_VH
> 
> Vape gear and tattoos in one place...sign me up
> And you've already got some great gear for sale, well done
> It's always great to have more vendors, looking forward to having you registered on here, and best of luck




Thanks man. LOL everyday is a Friday in this shop.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Eugene_VH

Silver said:


> Welcome @Eugene_VH
> Thanks for coming to the forum and wishing you well as a vendor here



Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TiemieX

Hey. Im new. I smoked camel classic and non-filter for 15 years. Now ecig (twisp with 18mg rebel) for 1 week. Just woke up, made coffee and took dog outside. Sucked hell out of ecig till head spins. No more craving for NF with morning coffee. Awesome. I feel great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Waltervh

TiemieX said:


> Hey. Im new. I smoked camel classic and non-filter for 15 years. Now ecig (twisp with 18mg rebel) for 1 week. Just woke up, made coffee and took dog outside. Sucked hell out of ecig till head spins. No more craving for NF with morning coffee. Awesome. I feel great.


Welcome @TiemieX great to see another Bloem vaper here. Keep it up


----------



## Raslin

@ TiemieX, well done. Keep it up.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## TiemieX

Waltervh said:


> Welcome @TiemieX great to see another Bloem vaper here. Keep it up


Thanx. As a gadget freak I am already thinking of all the nice mods...


----------



## Silver

TiemieX said:


> Hey. Im new. I smoked camel classic and non-filter for 15 years. Now ecig (twisp with 18mg rebel) for 1 week. Just woke up, made coffee and took dog outside. Sucked hell out of ecig till head spins. No more craving for NF with morning coffee. Awesome. I feel great.



Welcome to the forum @TiemieX 
Congrats on the vaping! You doing a great thing
I also gave up cigs using Twisp. Always grateful to Twisp for that. 

Enjoy the journey and the forum. We have a great place here.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @TiemieX 

Congrats on your first week of vaping...pretty soon you'll wake up and not even need the vape - but you'll probably still want it 
The first few weeks are the roughest, but once you get over those...smoking will fade into memory and you'll never look back 

The gadget side of vaping is something that kept me going through the hard times and prevented me from going back to smoking - there's always an upgrade that will make the vaping even better 

Take your time, enjoy the journey - there's no rush...you are already on the right road and you determine the speed 

Enjoy the forum, the vaping, and feeling great - don't be afraid to ask about anything


----------



## moonunit

Hi all

Been vaping for around 18 months with a twisp, which I then lost a couple of weeks back. Went back to smoking, for about 5 weeks where I eventually took the plunge and got some proper vaping equipment and some decent liquid. Thoroughly enjoying it over the cigs. 

Got a Smok BT50 and Aspire Atlantis off the classified section and some Flying Sheep booster liquid from Vapemob. Can't believe the improvement over the twisp, although the twisp did a fantastic job in getting me off cigs.

Looking forward to learning more off the forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiemieX

Thanks for all your support.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @moonunit 

Glad to hear you are vaping again after your recent tumble from the wagon 
Twisp is great for getting off the cigs, but once you've been vaping for a while the improved gear really shines for keeping you satisfied - and also the juices are so much better 

Enjoy the forum...there's lots to see here


----------



## Raslin

Welcome @moonunit, twist has gotten many of us off the analogues. The smok BT 50. Seems like a good device and the Atlantic is very good by Al accounts.

Enjoy the vape and make yourself at home here. We here to help so shout if you need anything answered


Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Silver

Loved this comment @free3dom 



free3dom said:


> The gadget side of vaping is something that kept me going through the hard times and prevented me from going back to smoking - there's always an upgrade that will make the vaping even better

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

moonunit said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been vaping for around 18 months with a twisp, which I then lost a couple of weeks back. Went back to smoking, for about 5 weeks where I eventually took the plunge and got some proper vaping equipment and some decent liquid. Thoroughly enjoying it over the cigs.
> 
> Got a Smok BT50 and Aspire Atlantis off the classified section and some Flying Sheep booster liquid from Vapemob. Can't believe the improvement over the twisp, although the twisp did a fantastic job in getting me off cigs.
> 
> Looking forward to learning more off the forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @moonunit 
Wow, 18 months on Twisp. 
Glad you got back into vaping
Wishing you all the best with your vaping from here on!
Enjoy the forum, we have a special place


----------



## moonunit

Thanks for the welcomes everyone!

Never knew there were so many aspects to vaping, every thread is a completely new lesson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TiemieX said:


> Thanks for all your support.



Nice avatar pic @TiemieX !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TiemieX

Silver said:


> Nice avatar pic @TiemieX !


Thanx. Dunno if u can see but it is a Porsche tractor.


----------



## Silver

TiemieX said:


> Thanx. Dunno if u can see but it is a Porsche tractor.



Oh my gosh, just looked now, closely - and saw it was a Porsche
Never knew they made tractors
Must be very well made then?

By the way, I really love tractors and like taking photos of them, especially brightly coloured ones!


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## quanadamsza

Hi vapers I'm new I'm from cape town southern suburbs. I'm a stinker ready to buy some gear tomorrow, any directions?...anyway more about myself I've been smoking for the past 10 years and I think it's time to quit. I've bought an ecig before but it was a fake and I had little knowledge of this new world and therefore it didn't work out. Now that I'm more informed I'll try again...


----------



## TylerD

Welcome everyone!

@moonunit , love your handle. Your father was a great musician.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

@TylerD thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @quanadamsza 

Since you are in Cape Town, VapeMob will be your best bet for getting started - check the site for directions to their shops. As for what to get, I could give some recommendations but I'm not sure what they have in stock - so best to pop in and have a talk with the guys there 

Just in case you go somewhere else, an iStick with an Mini Aspire Nautilus is still the best starter kit I can recommend...and there are many many vendors on here who sell that combination and can ship it to you - in case the VapeMob thing doesn't work out 

For juices I'd recommend anything in 18mg based on the types of flavours you like - personally I steered clear of tobacco flavoured juices but some people found them helpful at first, it depends a great deal on what you like. Again, any juice from one of the vendors on here should be good enough to vape - finding a juice you love is a bit of a journey, but a fun one 

It's a great decision and one you will not regret if you stick with it for a while. Vaping got me off the cigs fairly painlessly after 21 years of smoking, and it has done the same for many many other members on here that smoked even longer - it really does work, and it's awesome 

Best of luck with the vaping, and be sure to report back what you've found - or come back for more questions if you don't find what you are looking for 

And enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## quanadamsza

Thanks free3dom. Was planning on going to Vapemob tomorrow to see what I can get in the meantime because they only getting stock of the istick and the mini in the week and I can't wait that long...il get that another time and keep my current one as of tomorrow as a spare. As for juices I think I'd be more interested in the desert variety...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

quanadamsza said:


> Thanks free3dom. Was planning on going to Vapemob tomorrow to see what I can get in the meantime because they only getting stock of the istick and the mini in the week and I can't wait that long...il get that another time and keep my current one as of tomorrow as a spare. As for juices I think I'd be more interested in the desert variety...



Getting a starter device (egrip or their starter kit) from them would be a good idea regardless. First rule of vaping...always have a backup device (or three) 

For desert flavours you will be spoiled for choice...there are some amazing stuff out there


----------



## quanadamsza

I've got an ego battery so a cheap tank will do for now...il get to that point where I've got 20 vaping devices like some of you guys...but all I need now is to just get through the week or month...went through all the threads about juice and I like most of those flavours but I don't like the price...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

Hi my name is J.P.
Got ditected here from a Biking forum of all places! Got interested in looking at Vaping again, since I tried the first Quit eCigs back in the day from Dischem, and build quality and flavour left much to be desired...
Found a vendor in Melrose Arch, right by work, and decided to go have a look..
Ended up walking out with an iLeaf iStick 30w with a Eleaf MELO and two bottles of juice, Ruthless E-Juice's EZ DUZ IT and SLURRICANE
Will be cutting back on the Stuivesants and hopefully make the transition over very soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

quanadamsza said:


> I've got an ego battery so a cheap tank will do for now...il get to that point where I've got 20 vaping devices like some of you guys...but all I need now is to just get through the week or month...went through all the threads about juice and I like most of those flavours but I don't like the price...



The juices from Vapour Mountain (also in the Cape) are very well priced and amazing...have a look at their selection here 
Most of the other vendors registered on here also sell amazing juice at great prices...you don't need to buy imported juice to get amazing quality


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Redeemer 

You got yourself some great gear for vaping...I don't know the juices, but I've heard good things 
Vaping has come a long way and it's easier than ever to get a very satisfying vape, and be rid of the cigs once and for all 

But take it slow and steady, and you'll get there - it's totally worth it too 

Enjoy the forum and don't be afraid to ask if you have any questions - or something to share


----------



## Sam Haasbroek

Hi everyone, had my last death dagger in November and have been exclusively vaping from then. 
Shout out to Lindsay from Vapeclub and the guys from Vapemob for the advice and excellent service !!
Currently running a Nauti mini with iStick on 3.2V, juices are a mix & match still - everything from SkyBlue through to Crave and Voodoo Juice. 

This little mod has got me off 2 packs a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Sam Haasbroek 

Congrats on ridding yourself of the cigs - and you seem to be going strong, well done 
iStick + mAn is an absolute winning combination and I'm glad to hear it's been serving you well 

Am I right in assuming "you still haven't found what you're looking for" with regards to juices? Or are you just testing out as much as you can? Either way...juice is what keeps the vape interesting and, while I have a few ADVs, I don't think I will ever stop trying different juices 

Enjoy the forum and the vape, don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have...or just babble on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sam Haasbroek

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Sam Haasbroek
> 
> Congrats on ridding yourself of the cigs - and you seem to be going strong, well done
> iStick + mAn is an absolute winning combination and I'm glad to hear it's been serving you well
> 
> Am I right in assuming "you still haven't found what you're looking for" with regards to juices? Or are you just testing out as much as you can? Either way...juice is what keeps the vape interesting and, while I have a few ADVs, I don't think I will ever stop trying different juices
> 
> Enjoy the forum and the vape, don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have...or just babble on



Well if they make that Pter Blue flavour I'll be all over it, lol 
Right now I like playing scientist, the mixing and matching of flavours is mindblowing. I seem to be spending more time online shopping than I do on facebook, hahaha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Sam Haasbroek said:


> Well if they make that Pter Blue flavour I'll be all over it, lol
> Right now I like playing scientist, the mixing and matching of flavours is mindblowing. I seem to be spending more time online shopping than I do on facebook, hahaha.



That's the spirit....have you looked into DIY yet? If not, that might be your next obsession 

And facebook...what's that?  I've pretty much given up on trying to keep up with anything that is not directly vape related

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sam Haasbroek

free3dom said:


> That's the spirit....have you looked into DIY yet? If not, that might be your next obsession
> 
> And facebook...what's that?  I've pretty much given up on trying to keep up with anything that is not directly vape related



I'm busy saving up for my first DIY project, been sifting through the tons of youtube vids and build tutorials and making little sticky notes all over the screen.
Not so sure I'd try the DIY juice building just yet, been a while since I've had stuff in test tubes waiting for smoke and sparks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Sam Haasbroek said:


> I'm busy saving up for my first DIY project, been sifting through the tons of youtube vids and build tutorials and making little sticky notes all over the screen.
> Not so sure I'd try the DIY juice building just yet, been a while since I've had stuff in test tubes waiting for smoke and sparks



Quite frankly I felt the same as you do about DIY juice...and then I tried it and it is the easiest thing in the world - and I'm talking PB&J easy, not pasta easy 

To get started, there are tons of recipes all over the web for making clones of existing international juices - so you are almost guaranteed to have an excellent juice at a fraction of the cost (around R100-R150 for 100ml of juice). And then you can really get creative with the mixing and come up with some amazing stuff - as many members on here have done 

If you feel like it have a look at this thread, which details just how easy it is to get started. But if it's not your thing, then no worries...keep mixing the juice you've got and enjoying the vape 

And looking forward to seeing your sticky notes come to life

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver

quanadamsza said:


> I've got an ego battery so a cheap tank will do for now...il get to that point where I've got 20 vaping devices like some of you guys...but all I need now is to just get through the week or month...went through all the threads about juice and I like most of those flavours but I don't like the price...



Welcome to the forum @quanadamsza 
So excited for you to embark on this wonderful journey!!
You are doing a great thing !
I will second the advice of the istick and Nautilus Mini. Great setup, good flavour and easy to use. 

My advice to you is to try as best as possible to find liquids that you LOVE. That can make all the difference to your vaping journey, especially in the early stages. So try various flavours from different juice lines and retailers. Try go for sample sizes if you can (e.g Vapour Mountain's 10ml bottles). That way you can try more flavours without breaking the wallet too badly. Just keep at it. You WILL find something you like. Dont give up. I vaped about 20 flavours before discovering my first love which was VM's Choc Mint. The flavour hunt can be expensive and tough. Just persevere. Also try hook up with other vapers in your area and have mini vape meets where you try out their flavours. 

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Redeemer said:


> Hi my name is J.P.
> Got ditected here from a Biking forum of all places! Got interested in looking at Vaping again, since I tried the first Quit eCigs back in the day from Dischem, and build quality and flavour left much to be desired...
> Found a vendor in Melrose Arch, right by work, and decided to go have a look..
> Ended up walking out with an iLeaf iStick 30w with a Eleaf MELO and two bottles of juice, Ruthless E-Juice's EZ DUZ IT and SLURRICANE
> Will be cutting back on the Stuivesants and hopefully make the transition over very soon!



Welcome @Redeemer 
You came to the right forum. We have a great place here!
Congrats on the new gear and on restarting your vaping
All the best for your journey and do let us know how its going...
You are doing a great thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G-MAN

Morning all. I've been lurking in the background for a couple of weeks now. @Rob Fisher fisher got me to join up. Only been vaping for two weeks now after fifteen years on the cigs. Got my set up from @Schuller and been enjoying it so far. Still plenty to learn from you all. Ive got an eLeaf iStick 30w and a Kangertech Subtank. 

Can anyone tell me if there are any vendors on the East Rand? Im from Boksburg. I need to stock up on some juices and would like to start making my own coils etc.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sam Haasbroek said:


> Hi everyone, had my last death dagger in November and have been exclusively vaping from then.
> Shout out to Lindsay from Vapeclub and the guys from Vapemob for the advice and excellent service !!
> Currently running a Nauti mini with iStick on 3.2V, juices are a mix & match still - everything from SkyBlue through to Crave and Voodoo Juice.
> 
> This little mod has got me off 2 packs a day



Welcome to the forum @Sam Haasbroek
Congrats on the switch to vaping and being off the "death daggers" for so long! Love that name you gave them. Lol
You have done a GREAT thing!
All the best with your vaping journey - just shout if you have any questions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Sam Haasbroek and @G-MAN . Enjoy your stay .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

G-MAN said:


> Morning all. I've been lurking in the background for a couple of weeks now. @Rob Fisher fisher got me to join up. Only been vaping for two weeks now after fifteen years on the cigs. Got my set up from @Schuller and been enjoying it so far. Still plenty to learn from you all. Ive got an eLeaf iStick 30w and a Kangertech Subtank.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there are any vendors on the East Rand? Im from Boksburg. I need to stock up on some juices and would like to start making my own coils etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers



Welcome to the forum @G-MAN !
Glad you joined and not just lurking. Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Well done on the 2 weeks. Great achievement! Hardest part done!

As for your question, VapeClub is situated in Benoni. You can check them out on www.vapeclub.co.za
They are run by @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl on this forum
Also, i think VapeKing has an agent in Kempton. Check out the vapeking.co.za website. Or get in touch with @Stroodlepuff on this forum

All the best and let us know how it goes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @G-MAN 

Glad to see you posting on request from @Rob Fisher (nice!) 
As @Silver said, the first few weeks are the bad part...it's all downhill from here - you finally get to enjoy vaping, instead of just trying to stay off the cigs...it's a wonderful thing 

iStick + SubTank is a great combo, and I hope you are enjoying it. Coil building is really easy and quite a bit of fun - highly recommended 

Feel free to ask if you have any questions and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G-MAN

Thanks @Silver. I take it that you would first need to purchase online from Vapeclub then collect?(No viewing first)?
Reason I ask is I have no idea what I would need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

G-MAN said:


> Thanks @Silver. I take it that you would first need to purchase online from Vapeclub then collect?(No viewing first)?
> Reason I ask is I have no idea what I would need.



@G-MAN you can go and visit Lindsay and Jake at their store and check stuff out. You can PM them at @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sam Haasbroek

G-MAN said:


> Thanks @Silver. I take it that you would first need to purchase online from Vapeclub then collect?(No viewing first)?
> Reason I ask is I have no idea what I would need.



@G-MAN, give Lindsay from Vapeclub a shout, her number is under their contact details on their website. 
She is a awesome lady and always available for advice and ideas.
They also have a collection option available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## quanadamsza

So I popped into vapemob this morning, was told they only getting the istick and nautilus mini in the week so I thought okay let me get something cheap in the meantime, walked in there and walked out 5mins later. Got myself 3 EVO tanks and 3 juices, papa smurf 18mg, litchi 12mg and menthol 0mg. Bill came to 200 odd...their papa smurf is insane...will be going back on Friday to get my goodies. 3 thumbs up to the guys at rosmead ave vapemob!!! Great service

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sam Haasbroek

@quanadamsza give the Ecto Plasma 6mg a try as well, mixing mine with SkyBlue RY4 double 0mg for a very nice vape


----------



## free3dom

quanadamsza said:


> So I popped into vapemob this morning, was told they only getting the istick and nautilus mini in the week so I thought okay let me get something cheap in the meantime, walked in there and walked out 5mins later. Got myself 3 EVO tanks and 3 juices, papa smurf 18mg, litchi 12mg and menthol 0mg. Bill came to 200 odd...their papa smurf is insane...will be going back on Friday to get my goodies. 3 thumbs up to the guys at rosmead ave vapemob!!! Great service



Happy to hear you got sorted out good - nice job VapeMob 

Unfortunately the iStick + Nautilus is such a popular combo that they do run out of stock every now and then - but at least you have something awesome to look forward to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig

Hi every one, thought I should finally introduce myself.

I'm pretty new to vaping, maybe around 6 months. I was a never smoker but I loved hubbly and it was more of a social thing but since I moved to Somerset West I had no one to share hubbly with until my best friend introduced me to world of vaping and the incredible flavours and all weird and now realized awesome devices out there, I have come to love vaping. 
I hope some day soon I can actually buy a Reo because it was one of those game changing moments you experience that drives you to want to know more and eventually actually own one.

I'm more of an observer when it comes to forums, I absorb info and don't really say much but I seem to be quite taken by this community of like minded people and I am very much into it.

I started with a Sigelei 50W with the rose clone and started off building my own coils using 28g with 6 wraps at 1.1 ohms. I've since then been using a Clouper mini and a Kayfun 3.1 which I'm quite happy with. I'm more of a flavour junky but I like a bit of cloud to go with it but I haven't tried sub ohm yet.

I'm so impressed with the flavours I have experienced and most of which were created by my ultimate best friend and were quite impressive due to his obsessive need to know every he can about every interest he has.

I've learnt a lot from this forum and I keep it open all day waiting for updates.

So that's my slice of bacon for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Craig 

Sounds like you've been around the vaping block (a few times) - not that new to vaping at all 

Very happy to hear that you decided to join us for a chat (or 10)...this community and forum is unlike any other I've ever experienced and I am generally also much more of a lurker on forums - that all changed on here 

There are an amazing selection of juices available and it's one of the best parts of vaping - there's always something new to vape 

As a (very) recent Reo convert, all I can say is that this little device does not disappoint - if you like flavour, there's very little (if anything) that can equal it and at the same time it manages to be exceptionally convenient and of exceptional quality. I'm only starting to see the light, and it's quite amazing 

Enjoy the forum, the vape, and the bacon


----------



## Redeemer

Well, so far, so good.
Still on the same pack of smokes I opened on Friday (Being a pack to 1 1/2 pack per day smoker..) And so far being a normal work day I had one cig for the day (Would have had about 6 by now if I followed normal habbit)
Been playing with Vaping quite a bit (already had to refill the MELO 3 times) but still on the same battery charge I gave the iStick 30W on Friday.
Seriously looking at getting the iStick 50W with an Aspire Atlantis sub ohm tank combo, as a second rig.
Any suggestions on what else to look for?
Next is also to try some new Juices, preferrably not like the ones I bought @ R300 per 30ml. Cheaper every day vape juices are what I'll be looking for now.
So far I've only been to the Vape shop in Melsrose Arch (During work hours seems like my best option)
But I stay in Linden (Randburg) and would like to see what other shops have on offer (I'm normally in the Randburg area by 4:15 if I leave work by 4 as planned and not working late)
Would have liked to visit the Fairlands Vape King, but see they close by 4PM already..?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Redeemer said:


> Well, so far, so good.
> Still on the same pack of smokes I opened on Friday (Being a pack to 1 1/2 pack per day smoker..) And so far being a normal work day I had one cig for the day (Would have had about 6 by now if I followed normal habbit)
> Been playing with Vaping quite a bit (already had to refill the MELO 3 times) but still on the same battery charge I gave the iStick 30W on Friday.
> Seriously looking at getting the iStick 50W with an Aspire Atlantis sub ohm tank combo, as a second rig.
> Any suggestions on what else to look for?
> Next is also to try some new Juices, preferrably not like the ones I bought @ R300 per 30ml. Cheaper every day vape juices are what I'll be looking for now.
> So far I've only been to the Vape shop in Melsrose Arch (During work hours seems like my best option)
> But I stay in Linden (Randburg) and would like to see what other shops have on offer (I'm normally in the Randburg area by 4:15 if I leave work by 4 as planned and not working late)
> Would have liked to visit the Fairlands Vape King, but see they close by 4PM already..?



Great going @Redeemer 
You are doing fantastically
Wishing you all the best for your coming weeks

As far as vape gear and juices go - many of us on the forum buy online from the vape retailers registered on this forum. But if you want to see and feel the product before you buy, the choices are a bit limited. I think VapeKing's Parkwood/Parkhurst branch may well be an option. Check out their website

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Redeemer said:


> Well, so far, so good.
> Still on the same pack of smokes I opened on Friday (Being a pack to 1 1/2 pack per day smoker..) And so far being a normal work day I had one cig for the day (Would have had about 6 by now if I followed normal habbit)
> Been playing with Vaping quite a bit (already had to refill the MELO 3 times) but still on the same battery charge I gave the iStick 30W on Friday.
> Seriously looking at getting the iStick 50W with an Aspire Atlantis sub ohm tank combo, as a second rig.
> Any suggestions on what else to look for?
> Next is also to try some new Juices, preferrably not like the ones I bought @ R300 per 30ml. Cheaper every day vape juices are what I'll be looking for now.
> So far I've only been to the Vape shop in Melsrose Arch (During work hours seems like my best option)
> But I stay in Linden (Randburg) and would like to see what other shops have on offer (I'm normally in the Randburg area by 4:15 if I leave work by 4 as planned and not working late)
> Would have liked to visit the Fairlands Vape King, but see they close by 4PM already..?



Great going @Redeemer 

Literally every smoke you avoid is a step in the right direction so you are doing splendidly 

Instead of the Atlantis I would rather recommend giving the Kangertech Subtank a go - it's very similar to the Atlantis, but with one big difference - in addition to pre-built coils, it comes with a base on which you can build your own. This will come in handy when that bug eventually bites you (and I'm betting it will be sooner rather than later) 

As @Silver said, ordering online is probably the best alternative, and definitely affords you the largest selection. I've lost the place I posted a pamphlet I made with the various vendors so I will attach it here again 

Give the local juices a try - they are usually in the R100 to R150 range and some of them are as good or better than the imported expensive juices. It's a bit of a ride to find the juices you like, but it's worth the trouble and very interesting too 

NOTE: there is a new store I haven't had time to add yet:

http://complexchaos.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapor-Caper

Hi Ladies and Gentlemen found this forum a couple of weeks ago never knew such a great South African Vaping forum existed. I was always very active in two of the biggest American forums since I started Vaping. So I was pleasantly surprised to find such a great Vaping forum for South Africans! 
I was looking around and reading the forum for about two weeks now and finally decided to join. As you can see from my signature I maybe a Noobie Vaper on here but definitely not by far a Noobie to Vaping at all and in that time I never ever fell off the wagon the last Cancer Stick I had was on the 16th of October 2010. 
I use to smoke a pack and half a day sometimes more and I started smoking at the age of 14. 
I can still remember the day I stopped like it was yesterday I was sitting in the garden and I was Vaping at that stage still one of those Electronic Cigarettes that looked like a cigarette. I had the eCig in the one hand and a Winston in the other hand Vaping and smoking at the same time when I just decided it's ridiculous it's time for the Winston's to go! 
I went into the house and fetched my last nearly full box of Winston's broke it up in the toilet and flushed it away. I can with all honesty say I never looked back again. I never had a reason or even the desire to stop smoking I never coughed and never got sick not even a common cold and if I did get the flu it was usually gone within 24hrs.
So why did I stop smoking you would ask. The plain and simple truth is I'm more addicted to gadgets I think than I've ever been to Cigarettes so yes being a Gadget addict saved me from the bad habit of smoking!
So there my journey into the world of Vaping started. But that I will leave for another time it was and is still quite a journey but one that I really enjoy! I have lots of experiences and stories to share about my Vaping journey and will from time to time share it with you only if I did not bore you to death already!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome aboard @Vapor-Caper! Wow you have been vaping a long long time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapor-Caper

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome aboard @Vapor-Caper! Wow you have been vaping a long long time!



Yes Rob it is a long time I can't believe it myself. I suppose I can stop but I enjoy it so why give it up and another thing there are always something new on the market that I must have!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer

How would a Kanger Sub Mini do @ R700?
I see that's all that's available from the Vape shop in Melrose Arch unfortunately....
Still awaiting a reply from the Vape King shop in Parkhurst's side on their trading hours, so I can go pop in there and see what they stock


----------



## Raslin

That's quite expensive, almost double what most of the vendors on this forum sell them for. 

Skyblue just restocked on subtanks. Check them and the other vendors out before you buy.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Redeemer

Will just have to do my research on shops I can walk into and see what I buy..
so far Vape King seems like my most logical option, but my weekends tend to be hectic busy, limiting where I can go.
So any shop that's open till 5pm at least, between Melrose Arch and Randburg will get a visit asap


----------



## Vapor-Caper

quanadamsza said:


> So I popped into vapemob this morning, was told they only getting the istick and nautilus mini in the week so I thought okay let me get something cheap in the meantime, walked in there and walked out 5mins later. Got myself 3 EVO tanks and 3 juices, papa smurf 18mg, litchi 12mg and menthol 0mg. Bill came to 200 odd...their papa smurf is insane...will be going back on Friday to get my goodies. 3 thumbs up to the guys at rosmead ave vapemob!!! Great service



http://eciggies.co.za Have both the iStick 30 & 50 Watt in stock always got excellent service from Walter and fast delivery although I send my companies freight company to pick up from him then I have it just after 9 the next morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Vapor-Caper said:


> Hi Ladies and Gentlemen found this forum a couple of weeks ago never knew such a great South African Vaping forum existed. I was always very active in two of the biggest American forums since I started Vaping. So I was pleasantly surprised to find such a great Vaping forum for South Africans!
> I was looking around and reading the forum for about two weeks now and finally decided to join. As you can see from my signature I maybe a Noobie Vaper on here but definitely not by far a Noobie to Vaping at all and in that time I never ever fell off the wagon the last Cancer Stick I had was on the 16th of October 2010.
> I use to smoke a pack and half a day sometimes more and I started smoking at the age of 14.
> I can still remember the day I stopped like it was yesterday I was sitting in the garden and I was Vaping at that stage still one of those Electronic Cigarettes that looked like a cigarette. I had the eCig in the one hand and a Winston in the other hand Vaping and smoking at the same time when I just decided it's ridiculous it's time for the Winston's to go!
> I went into the house and fetched my last nearly full box of Winston's broke it up in the toilet and flushed it away. I can with all honesty say I never looked back again. I never had a reason or even the desire to stop smoking I never coughed and never got sick not even a common cold and if I did get the flu it was usually gone within 24hrs.
> So why did I stop smoking you would ask. The plain and simple truth is I'm more addicted to gadgets I think than I've ever been to Cigarettes so yes being a Gadget addict saved me from the bad habit of smoking!
> So there my journey into the world of Vaping started. But that I will leave for another time it was and is still quite a journey but one that I really enjoy! I have lots of experiences and stories to share about my Vaping journey and will from time to time share it with you only if I did not bore you to death already!



Welcome to the forum @Vapor-Caper 
Wow, its rare to see someone that has been vaping for that long. Congrats on sticking with the vaping.
You did not bore us at all with your intro. Its lovely to see someone take the time to share their experience and I can identify with it. 
Hope you enjoy your stay. We have a great place here.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Vapor-Caper 

Going on 5 years...well bloody done 
And someone else that writes as much as I do  you are very welcome here 

Looking forward to hearing some tales from the annals of vaping - perchance even some pictures of rare and long forgotten devices 

This forum and community is amazing and I'm sure you'll feel right at home here 

But before you spread your wings into the wide open forum...would you share with us your current favourite gear - just curious where a seasoned vaper such as yourself has ended up 

Enjoy, and don't be a stranger 

PS: You may change you status message to "Vape Jedi"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Welcome to all the new members.
If you are interested in tasting in receiving a box full of juices to taste, please add your name to the list here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Redeemer said:


> Hi my name is J.P.
> Got ditected here from a Biking forum of all places! Got interested in looking at Vaping again, since I tried the first Quit eCigs back in the day from Dischem, and build quality and flavour left much to be desired...
> Found a vendor in Melrose Arch, right by work, and decided to go have a look..
> Ended up walking out with an iLeaf iStick 30w with a Eleaf MELO and two bottles of juice, Ruthless E-Juice's EZ DUZ IT and SLURRICANE
> Will be cutting back on the Stuivesants and hopefully make the transition over very soon!


hi @Redeemer and welcome to the forum

Also, welcome to all the other new guys


----------



## Eyeball

Howzit

I am eyeball and I have been vaping for just over a year now after a pack of 20-30 stix for 22 years. I admit I have a vaping problem need more air.... Now running 40w Kbox and subtank mini


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Welcome to the forum @Eyeball and congrats on giving up the stinkies over a year ago 
Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

Shot in at Vape King Fairlands and met Luke, very informative and knowledgeable guy indeed!
Got a Kanger SubTank (wow this thing takes ALOT of juice!) and an iStick 50W to fire it up... Vape heaven! Half filled it with Gummiberry juice for now, and man it hits the spot.
Also got an assortment of juices that suits my taste, loads of oorganic cotton, 20G and 28G Kanthal (all for when I rebuild the first OCC coil) and a pack of OCC coils to have extras if I need one and don't have time for a build, and finally a carry pouch for my new setup so it wont rattle around in my backpack on the bike.
Soooo, seems now... I'm VAPING!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Eyeball said:


> Howzit
> 
> I am eyeball and I have been vaping for just over a year now after a pack of 20-30 stix for 22 years. I admit I have a vaping problem need more air.... Now running 40w Kbox and subtank mini


Most welcome to the Institute for people with your problem. Enjoy. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Welcome and congrats @Redeemer, sounds you sorted and on your way to an awesome vaping journey


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Eyeball

Congrats on a year off the cigs - a great achievement 
KangerTech KBox + SubTank Mini is a great combination - let us know how it's working for you 

Also, awesome tats 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Redeemer said:


> Shot in at Vape King Fairlands and met Luke, very informative and knowledgeable guy indeed!
> Got a Kanger SubTank (wow this thing takes ALOT of juice!) and an iStick 50W to fire it up... Vape heaven! Half filled it with Gummiberry juice for now, and man it hits the spot.
> Also got an assortment of juices that suits my taste, loads of oorganic cotton, 20G and 28G Kanthal (all for when I rebuild the first OCC coil) and a pack of OCC coils to have extras if I need one and don't have time for a build, and finally a carry pouch for my new setup so it wont rattle around in my backpack on the bike.
> Soooo, seems now... I'm VAPING!!!



Congrats on taking the step @Redeemer...fantastic setup 

Best of luck on the journey - keep us updated


----------



## Eyeball

Thanks @free3dom 
Sofar happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

Holy Bugger, but withdrawel is a PITA....
Having had my last ciggy on Tuesday (only one for the day..) I really feel the withdrawel symptoms kicking in this morning. Thank goodness I'm on a perscription of Pur-Bloka, which seems to relieve it a bit, and get my head straight again, together with a few vapes to fool the mind that I'm taking a smoke break.
Cant wait for a month or two from now, by then it should all be settled down, but for now I'm recognising all the symptoms (Have tried to quit three times before, so its all too familiar to me how it feels)


----------



## Jakey

Redeemer said:


> Holy Bugger, but withdrawel is a PITA....
> Having had my last ciggy on Tuesday (only one for the day..) I really feel the withdrawel symptoms kicking in this morning. Thank goodness I'm on a perscription of Pur-Bloka, which seems to relieve it a bit, and get my head straight again, together with a few vapes to fool the mind that I'm taking a smoke break.
> Cant wait for a month or two from now, by then it should all be settled down, but for now I'm recognising all the symptoms (Have tried to quit three times before, so its all too familiar to me how it feels)


you wont need one or two months. it will subside after a week or two. just chain vape untill you reach the point where the cravings subside. go mad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Redeemer

That sounds like a recipe for pulling a Silver on myself.. LoL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey

silver > cancer any day......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Redeemer said:


> Holy Bugger, but withdrawel is a PITA....
> Having had my last ciggy on Tuesday (only one for the day..) I really feel the withdrawel symptoms kicking in this morning. Thank goodness I'm on a perscription of Pur-Bloka, which seems to relieve it a bit, and get my head straight again, together with a few vapes to fool the mind that I'm taking a smoke break.
> Cant wait for a month or two from now, by then it should all be settled down, but for now I'm recognising all the symptoms (Have tried to quit three times before, so its all too familiar to me how it feels)



Stick with it...the first week or so will be a bit rough - but it varies from person to person. If you vape enough the nicotine part of the withdrawel is negated, but unfortunately there's a whole lot more to cigarette addiction than nicotine - and this is what you are experiencing. 

Luckily, unlike during your previous attempts, these fade much quicker and disappear completely after a short time. For me, one of the biggest hurdles was the quitting the "habbit" of smoking - i.e. I was so conditioned to "grab a smoke" at various times/places/activities that I caught myself looking for one each in these instances, then I just vaped liked a train for a bit and it generally passes.

Also remember to drink lots and lots of water...much more than you normally would as vaping (the PG I think) dehydrates you, and the water also helps clear out the toxins from your system much faster.

In the end you will need just a pinch of "pushing on" to make it, but really it's worth it and unlike going cold turkey the vaping very quickly "fills the gap" and you will find yourself feeling better and better every day.

Best of luck, and don't hesitate to come here for support...I'll just re-iterate - it's absolutely worth it!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster

Hello every one, its me again and hopefully third time lucky. Work has been keeping me hectic busy of late so i hope that things calm down and I can start contributing a little more... again  

Welcome to all the new members.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> Hello every one, its me again and hopefully third time lucky. Work has been keeping me hectic busy of late so i hope that things calm down and I can start contributing a little more... again
> 
> Welcome to all the new members.


Ah, good to see you again - missed you terribly!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Thanks Andre. it does feel great to be back home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Thanks Andre. it does feel great to be back home.



Welcome @Arthster 

Might have to update that sig of yours a bit too


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Arthster
> 
> Might have to update that sig of yours a bit too



Done brother even elmo is on there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## michael dos santos

howzit every

Im new 2 vaping and so far 4 days without a smoke,where a normally used 2 smoke about a box and half of lucky strike a day and i couldn't feel any better!! ive tried 2 stop smoking before and went 2 the shops and bought my self a green smoke...personally its a big waste of money!! it kinda put me off eciggs all together.. then a couple weeks ago i decided i wana try it again so i climbed on google and did my research. First i was going for a twisp then i jst found so many people complaining about it!Then by the grace of the Vape God i found this site... did alot of reading and decided to go past vape king kempton to see wat its all about

best move i ever made! Met a guy named Mike there , WOW this guy was such a help!! i was originally going for the 
JOYETECH EGO ONE XL STARTER KIT then he convinced me to try the kbox 40w with subtank mini. i have absolutely no regrets this thing vapes like a boss!

So 4 days and going strong cant wait 2 learn more and taste all these great flovours

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @michael dos santos

Well done on the best decision ever - 4 days in, you are off to a great start 

The KBox + SubTank mini is a fantastic way to start vaping (again) - good going Mike for recommending it - I'm sure it will keep you off the cigs if you stick with it. There might be a few bumps along the road, but it's so worth it in the long run 

Very happy you decided to give vaping another shot after your initial bad experience, which many of us had - it's terrible that the bad quality devices are keeping some people from the joys of vaping and the amazing benefits of not smoking 

Luckily you found this site, and the wonderful info on here helped you out - that makes all the effort (okay, so it's not really effort as much as it is just plain fun) that goes into this site worthwhile 

Keep us updated and ask as many questions as you need - we're here to help 

Best of luck with the vaping and kicking that other habbit (we're rooting for you) 

PS: Vape Club is located in Benoni if you're ever in a bind, they can help you out too 

And enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

michael dos santos said:


> howzit every
> 
> Im new 2 vaping and so far 4 days without a smoke,where a normally used 2 smoke about a box and half of lucky strike a day and i couldn't feel any better!! ive tried 2 stop smoking before and went 2 the shops and bought my self a green smoke...personally its a big waste of money!! it kinda put me off eciggs all together.. then a couple weeks ago i decided i wana try it again so i climbed on google and did my research. First i was going for a twisp then i jst found so many people complaining about it!Then by the grace of the Vape God i found this site... did alot of reading and decided to go past vape king kempton to see wat its all about
> 
> best move i ever made! Met a guy named Mike there , WOW this guy was such a help!! i was originally going for the
> JOYETECH EGO ONE XL STARTER KIT then he convinced me to try the kbox 40w with subtank mini. i have absolutely no regrets this thing vapes like a boss!
> 
> So 4 days and going strong cant wait 2 learn more and taste all these great flovours


Most welcome. The vape god did great by you. Happy vaping and please tell us about it.


----------



## MagicBullet

Hi there everyone! New to the forum. I have been Vaping for 17 months without any hiccups. Bought a Twisp starter pack. And been puffing happily ever since. Due for an upgrade to something bigger and better. Got some great advice from the pro's at the Craft Vapour blind tasting. Thanks to them a new world awaits.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @MagicBullet 

1.5 years of vaping, even on a twisp, makes you a veteran - good to hear you've stuck with it 

And you got some good advice from some pro vapers...I hope your next upgrade takes your vaping to the next level 

So glad you decided to join us...there's lots more to learn, and wonderful things to experience in the world of vaping 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Hi guys and gals, noob vaper and noobie to forums here. Just a little about my vaping journey so far. I got a TWISP as a Christmas present last year and decided to give it try in the New Year. After my first week of vaping and smoking I decided to give up the analogues and havent looked back since. My curiosity about vaping brought me to this site and so the journey began. Three months later and after reading the reviews posted here I got my self a Nautilus Mini and a 30W iStick. My first vape on my new gear was like “ so that’s what I’ve been missing out on”. Hopefully one day I will graduate to a REO
Current Vape Gear:
2 TWISPs
2 iStick 30 watts
Nautilus Mini
Tobeco Aqua V1 Clone RTA 

Stinky free since 08/01/2015

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A very warm welcome to ecigssa @Blu_Marlin! Most of us seem to start on the Twisp... and going to a Nautilus is a really nice Gee Whizz Wow change... and the great thing is you have plenty more Gee Whizz Wow devices to play with in the future!


----------



## Keith Milton

Welcome @Mike_E and @delasuerte 
Hope you enjoy your time here. And contribute alot of input to the vape ideas.


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> Hi guys and gals, noob vaper and noobie to forums here. Just a little about my vaping journey so far. I got a TWISP as a Christmas present last year and decided to give it try in the New Year. After my first week of vaping and smoking I decided to give up the analogues and havent looked back since. My curiosity about vaping brought me to this site and so the journey began. Three months later and after reading the reviews posted here I got my self a Nautilus Mini and a 30W iStick. My first vape on my new gear was like “ so that’s what I’ve been missing out on”. Hopefully one day I will graduate to a REO
> Current Vape Gear:
> 2 TWISPs
> 2 iStick 30 watts
> Nautilus Mini
> Tobeco Aqua V1 Clone RTA
> Stinky free since 08/01/2015


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping and do tell us about it.


----------



## korn1

Hello and welcome all newbies


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@korn1 thank you for the welcome

@Rob Fisher thanks for the welcome. The Aqua is starting to get me hooked on coil building. It`s even got me re-building the coils for my TWISP. It’s been a frustrating and fun experience so far.

@Andre thank you for the welcome. The hardest part of giving up the stinkies was not being able to smoke cigars anymore. I am now on a quest to find the ultimate cigar like vaping experience. This forum and the good folk that post here had a big influence on which gear I chose and so far the iStick, Nautilus Mini and the Aqua has surpassed my expectations with no problem. I look forward to sharing my vaping journey here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Welcome @michael dos santos, @MagicBullet and @Blu_Marlin 
Hope you enjoy your stay with us.
Congrats on giving up the stinkies


----------



## ZeeZi169

Took you long enough @Waheebh


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> The hardest part of giving up the stinkies was not being able to smoke cigars anymore. I am now on a quest to find the ultimate cigar like vaping experience.




My absolute favourite tobacco, which is also a cigar flavour, is [URL='https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/tarks-matador/']Tarks Select Reserve Matador[/URL]. Unfortunately no longer stocked by VapeMob, but I have ordered some from overseas. As soon as they arrive, can post you a sample to taste if you like? What mg nic to you vape? [URL='http://vapeking.co.za/vape-elixir-black-cigar.html']Vape Elixer Black Cigar[/URL] also gets very good reviews, but I have not tried it yet as I prefer NETs (naturally extracted tobaccos).
Many are fans of [URL='http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=havana']Havana Gold[/URL] by Alien Visions, also their [URL='http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=gryphons-breath']Gryphon's Breath[/URL] - also NETs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

michael dos santos said:


> howzit every
> 
> Im new 2 vaping and so far 4 days without a smoke,where a normally used 2 smoke about a box and half of lucky strike a day and i couldn't feel any better!! ive tried 2 stop smoking before and went 2 the shops and bought my self a green smoke...personally its a big waste of money!! it kinda put me off eciggs all together.. then a couple weeks ago i decided i wana try it again so i climbed on google and did my research. First i was going for a twisp then i jst found so many people complaining about it!Then by the grace of the Vape God i found this site... did alot of reading and decided to go past vape king kempton to see wat its all about
> 
> best move i ever made! Met a guy named Mike there , WOW this guy was such a help!! i was originally going for the
> JOYETECH EGO ONE XL STARTER KIT then he convinced me to try the kbox 40w with subtank mini. i have absolutely no regrets this thing vapes like a boss!
> 
> So 4 days and going strong cant wait 2 learn more and taste all these great flovours



Welcome @michael dos santos !
Congrats on doing your research and getting decent gear. Makes a big difference!
Well done on the 4 days - should now be closing in on a week
Enjoy the forum and let us know how its going


----------



## Silver

MagicBullet said:


> Hi there everyone! New to the forum. I have been Vaping for 17 months without any hiccups. Bought a Twisp starter pack. And been puffing happily ever since. Due for an upgrade to something bigger and better. Got some great advice from the pro's at the Craft Vapour blind tasting. Thanks to them a new world awaits.



Welcome to the forum @MagicBullet 
Was great to meet you at the CV blind tasting event
So glad you joined us. 
Take a look around and enjoy the forum
Wishing you all the very best for your next 17 months!


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> Hi guys and gals, noob vaper and noobie to forums here. Just a little about my vaping journey so far. I got a TWISP as a Christmas present last year and decided to give it try in the New Year. After my first week of vaping and smoking I decided to give up the analogues and havent looked back since. My curiosity about vaping brought me to this site and so the journey began. Three months later and after reading the reviews posted here I got my self a Nautilus Mini and a 30W iStick. My first vape on my new gear was like “ so that’s what I’ve been missing out on”. Hopefully one day I will graduate to a REO
> Current Vape Gear:
> 2 TWISPs
> 2 iStick 30 watts
> Nautilus Mini
> Tobeco Aqua V1 Clone RTA
> 
> Stinky free since 08/01/2015



Welcome to the forum @Blu_Marlin 
Great gear you have there and nice to see that the forum has helped you
Wishing you all the very best for your vaping journey! 

Andre has covered some of the cigar tobacco juices - 

I would just add that perhaps you should also sample some of the tobacco juices - i.e. Not specifically the cigar tobacco ones - you may find one that you really like.


----------



## Redeemer

Today, OFICIALLY, 1 Week, Stinky FREE!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Redeemer said:


> Today, OFICIALLY, 1 Week, Stinky FREE!!


Way to go - congrats, you have done the hard yards!


----------



## free3dom

Congrats @Redeemer 

It may not seem like much, but making it through that first week means the battle is basically won 
Good luck with the next year (or 10) of vaping


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@Imthiaz Khan, thank you for the welcome.



Andre said:


> My absolute favourite tobacco, which is also a cigar flavour, is [URL='https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/tarks-matador/']Tarks Select Reserve Matador[/URL]. Unfortunately no longer stocked by VapeMob, but I have ordered some from overseas. As soon as they arrive, can post you a sample to taste if you like? What mg nic to you vape? [URL='http://vapeking.co.za/vape-elixir-black-cigar.html']Vape Elixer Black Cigar[/URL] also gets very good reviews, but I have not tried it yet as I prefer NETs (naturally extracted tobaccos).
> Many are fans of [URL='http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=havana']Havana Gold[/URL] by Alien Visions, also their [URL='http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=gryphons-breath']Gryphon's Breath[/URL] - also NETs.


@Andre thank you for the information and your kind offer but I wouldn’t want you to go out of your way. I’ve got a bottle of 6mg Vape Elixir Black Cigar and it’s a decent vape. It’s a little woody and has little hint of a smokey aftertaste. I’ll be sure to track down some of the above mentioned liquids. I currently try to use around 3mg nic content. I have some juice that has 9 and 18mg nic. I normally dilute those down to around 3mg. This also dilutes the flavour but i can live with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Imthiaz Khan, thank you for the welcome.
> 
> 
> @Andre thank you for the information and your kind offer but I wouldn’t want you to go out of your way. I’ve got a bottle of 6mg Vape Elixir Black Cigar and it’s a decent vape. It’s a little woody and has little hint of a smokey aftertaste. I’ll be sure to track down some of the above mentioned liquids. I currently try to use around 3mg nic content. I have some juice that has 9 and 18mg nic. I normally dilute those down to around 3mg. This also dilutes the flavour but i can live with that.


The Alien Vision ones are linked to a local supplier in my post above.


----------



## Redeemer

So got an offer, and going for it!
A kind samaritan offered to sell me a REO Grand LP with an Odin, picking it up tomorrow evening. 
Then off to VapeKing next week for 4 Efest 3100MaH batteries, 4 port Nitecore charger and new Drip Tip, and I'm in ReoVille! Can't wait!!!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Blu_Marlin
> Great gear you have there and nice to see that the forum has helped you
> Wishing you all the very best for your vaping journey!



Thank you for welcome @Silver. I’m positive this forum has helped a lot of people find their vaping nirvana. After using the Twisp for a while, curiosity got the better of me but upgrading was daunting as there were too many options and TLAs, RBA, RDA, RTA, VV, VW, Mechs, atomizers etc. After reading the reviews and posts here and all I wanted was a tank/atomiser that didn’t leak and a mod/battery that was reliable so I went for the Nautilus mini and the iStick. Its served me well so far.



Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Blu_Marlin
> 
> Andre has covered some of the cigar tobacco juices -
> 
> I would just add that perhaps you should also sample some of the tobacco juices - i.e. Not specifically the cigar tobacco ones - you may find one that you really like.



I’ve tried the Twisp, Liqua and Vape Elixir tobacco flavours. All were pretty decent. I add a few drops of vanilla flavour to the tobacco e-juice and that rounds off the flavour a bit. I will definitely keep my mind open about the various e-liquids. I am currently trying to make my own NET with the left over cigars that I have. It’s a bit weird because I would normally keep them moist in my humidor but now I have a few left out to dry for the NET process. It`s going to take a while and a lot of tinkering before I get it right though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@Andre I`m on their website as we speak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Redeemer said:


> So got an offer, and going for it!
> A kind samaritan offered to sell me a REO Grand LP with an Odin, picking it up tomorrow evening.
> Then off to VapeKing next week for 4 Efest 3100MaH batteries, 4 port Nitecore charger and new Drip Tip, and I'm in ReoVille! Can't wait!!!


Awesome. Looking forward to welcome you to Reoville. Remember to post a picture in the Reo Mail thread.


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Hi my name is Barry

Been off cigarettes since 13 February 2015 and loving it. This vaping thing has got me hooked just ' too lekker"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi my name is Barry
> 
> Been off cigarettes since 13 February 2015 and loving it. This vaping thing has got me hooked just ' too lekker"



Hi @Smoky Jordan (Barry)

Most welcome to the forum.
Congrats on the vaping and kicking cigs since Feb. Great achievement!
I love the way you summed it up - vaping has got you hooked just "too lekker" - great way of putting it. 100% agree with you on that
I like your Avatar pic. Really cool.

Enjoy the forum - we have a great place here


----------



## Andre

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi my name is Barry
> 
> Been off cigarettes since 13 February 2015 and loving it. This vaping thing has got me hooked just ' too lekker"


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. Shout if you have any questions at all. Happy vaping.


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Silver said:


> Hi @Smoky Jordan (Barry)
> 
> Most welcome to the forum.
> Congrats on the vaping and kicking cigs since Feb. Great achievement!
> I love the way you summed it up - vaping has got you hooked just "too lekker" - great way of putting it. 100% agree with you on that
> I like your Avatar pic. Really cool.
> 
> Enjoy the forum - we have a great place here


Thanks for the kind words

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. Shout if you have any questions at all. Happy vaping.


Thank you... I do do have a question for now. I recently bought the Smok XPRO M80 PLUS and Atlantis V2 combo. I'm currently using the 0.3 ohm coils and boy oh boy what flavour and clouds.I can't go really more than 65 watts otherwise its too much for me. It's quite different from my Melo and Subtank mini. 

But I wanted to find out, is that whether I can take out the 0.3 ohm coil that I have been using and put the 0.5 ohm coil in to use for a while and switch back to the 0.3 ohm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thank you... I do do have a question for now. I recently bought the Smok XPRO M80 PLUS and Atlantis V2 combo. I'm currently using the 0.3 ohm coils and boy oh boy what flavour and clouds.I can't go really more than 65 watts otherwise its too much for me. It's quite different from my Melo and Subtank mini.
> 
> But I wanted to find out, is that whether I can take out the 0.3 ohm coil that I have been using and put the 0.5 ohm coil in to use for a while and switch back to the 0.3 ohm.


You have great gear. I do not know of any reason why you could not do that.


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Andre said:


> You have great gear. I do not know of any reason why you could not do that.


Great! Would I have to reprime the 0.3 coil if it was sitting say for a week whilst I was using the 0.5


----------



## Andre

Smoky Jordan said:


> Great! Would I have to reprime the 0.3 coil if it was sitting say for a week whilst I was using the 0.5


Probably some depending on how much juice it retains whilst not in the device.


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Andre said:


> Probably some depending on how much juice it retains whilst not in the device.


Thanks Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ms.Vape

Hi all. Need some help. I realise this is prob not the right thread but sure you can point me in the right direction. 
I am currently using the nautilus mini on the istick (small one). I use the 1.8ohm coils.

Since this is my first REAL devise since the twisp, i have been really satisfied.

However, the coils have become a serious prob! I've noticed that they are slightly modified (little holes at bottom where juice absorbs have been made larger) besides the obvious visual that i can spot, the coils are just not performing.

I am going through a coil every 5 days. By day 3 they are burnt. By day 5 they are FRIED

At first i thought is me so i reduced my devise to 4.1 v, i used to puff nicely on 4.5v. That made no diff

Then i thought it may be the juice (had coffee) so changed coil again.

Anyway zip improvement, it burnt regardless of oil or that i had reduced even further to 3.9v

I am on my 5th coil since 27/3

Is driving me nuts.

My provider says nothing they can do and i must wait for new batch.

Please help!!!!!


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Smoky Jordan 

Congrats on kicking the smoking habit...vaping is a great thing to be hooked on 

As for switching coils, the best would be when you take out the current one and soak it in some clean water for a day or so. Then take it out and leave it to dry. This way, when you go back to it, you will need to prime it again, but you can switch to another juice flavour without too much flavour contamination 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## free3dom

Ms.Vape said:


> Hi all. Need some help. I realise this is prob not the right thread but sure you can point me in the right direction.
> I am currently using the nautilus mini on the istick (small one). I use the 1.8ohm coils.
> 
> Since this is my first REAL devise since the twisp, i have been really satisfied.
> 
> However, the coils have become a serious prob! I've noticed that they are slightly modified (little holes at bottom where juice absorbs have been made larger) besides the obvious visual that i can spot, the coils are just not performing.
> 
> I am going through a coil every 5 days. By day 3 they are burnt. By day 5 they are FRIED
> 
> At first i thought is me so i reduced my devise to 4.1 v, i used to puff nicely on 4.5v. That made no diff
> 
> Then i thought it may be the juice (had coffee) so changed coil again.
> 
> Anyway zip improvement, it burnt regardless of oil or that i had reduced even further to 3.9v
> 
> I am on my 5th coil since 27/3
> 
> Is driving me nuts.
> 
> My provider says nothing they can do and i must wait for new batch.
> 
> Please help!!!!!



While I haven't used a Nautilus in a long time, you do sometimes get a pack of dud coils - it's uncommon with the nautilus coils, but it does happen sometimes. I'd try a second pack to see if that makes a difference 

Also, if the coils seem modified it might be that they are fakes/clones - check with your supplier.

Unfortunately I can't be of any more help, but hopefully some of the members who still use this device may be able to shed more light on your problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ms.Vape

Hmmmmmm. Have seen the supplier. They didn't say anything, just that next week might be better.
Coils all bought on seperate occasions. Not one box


----------



## Redeemer

Quickly tried my hand at wrapping two coils, left is 3mm ID 28G, right is 3mm ID 20G...
@Jakey reconned the left one looked good enough to use 
Will use his advice to get the spacings correct by firing up and adjusting untill it glows from the centre spreading outwards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

Could someone point me in a direction of posts regarding spaced vs compacted wrap coils?
I just kind of went on what I saw on a YouTube vid for rebuilding the OCC coils for the Kanger?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Is it for the subtank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redeemer

Any solid coil building advice, and where each style fits in best?
Spaced seems to be recommend for the OCC standard coil


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

24g 3mm ID 7 wraps dirty coil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak

Ms.Vape said:


> Hmmmmmm. Have seen the supplier. They didn't say anything, just that next week might be better.
> Coils all bought on seperate occasions. Not one box


Thats very strange. My nautilus mini coils lasts about 2 to 3 weeks and i vape a lot. Are you sure you are letting it seep enough when you put in a new coil? I let mine stand for about 10 minutes just to be sure. 

Also at what wattage are you vaping? My device accidentally went up a few watts once in my pocket and then after a fire or 2 the coils were shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ms.Vape

Barak said:


> Thats very strange. My nautilus mini coils lasts about 2 to 3 weeks and i vape a lot. Are you sure you are letting it seep enough when you put in a new coil? I let mine stand for about 10 minutes just to be sure.
> 
> Also at what wattage are you vaping? My device accidentally went up a few watts once in my pocket and then after a fire or 2 the coils were shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. 

Yip, soak them super well.
Been reading up. I think they are clones. 
When last have you bought? Have you noticed if the wholes at the bottom have gotten bigger? 

Ta muches


----------



## Barak

Ms.Vape said:


> Hi.
> 
> Yip, soak them super well.
> Been reading up. I think they are clones.
> When last have you bought? Have you noticed if the wholes at the bottom have gotten bigger?
> 
> Ta muches


Got some new ones about a week ago. Don't have them with me at the moment but will check tomorrow compared to some old ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms.Vape

Barak said:


> Got some new ones about a week ago. Don't have them with me at the moment but will check tomorrow compared to some old ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be awesome@
See pic attached.
This little holes are now massive.
Ive never had probs before.
5 days in and it was giving off black particles.!


----------



## Vapeowave

Hey Everyone, New on ecigssa ,but been vaping for about 2 years now  just a shout out to everyone, currently just started up our own journey into the vaping scene and hoping to grow in the years to come, so give us a shout or support would be most appreciated lets get SA on the map  Vape on,


----------



## Andre

Ms.Vape said:


> That would be awesome@
> See pic attached.
> This little holes are now massive.
> Ive never had probs before.
> 5 days in and it was giving off black particles.!


That does not look right. Just looked at the holes on the wife's coil units and they are way smaller.


----------



## Ms.Vape

Andre said:


> That does not look right. Just looked at the holes on the wife's coil units and they are way smaller.


          
I knew it.
How do i call the supplier out?
5×40 a shot for a really crappy vape that just trashed my oils and my health..........


----------



## Andre

Ms.Vape said:


> I knew it.
> How do i call the supplier out?
> 5×40 a shot for a really crappy vape that just trashed my oils and my health..........


What is the diameter of that air hole? The coil unit I have here, has a diameter of 1 mm.
You are welcome to name the vendor here. If the vendor is a supporting retailer, I am sure they will gladly respond.


----------



## Ms.Vape

Andre said:


> What is the diameter of that air hole? The coil unit I have here, has a diameter of 1 mm.
> You are welcome to name the vendor here. If the vendor is a supporting retailer, I am sure they will gladly respond.


Very close to 2mm
AspireUSA released statement to say new coils have been released using organic cotton but there is no outer change to the design????
Wont name the vendor. Fiercely loyal.
Ill pop them a mail in the am though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barak

Ms.Vape said:


> Very close to 2mm
> AspireUSA released statement to say new coils have been released using organic cotton but there is no outer change to the design????
> Wont name the vendor. Fiercely loyal.
> Ill pop them a mail in the am though


 yeah all mine are about 1mm as well. I just always buy the pack instead of buying them loose, then you can at least check if they are legit or not.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Vapeowave 

2 years of vaping puts you in the big leagues - glad to have you here 

I'm curious as to what this "journey into the vaping scene" entails...some details would be awesome 
If you are looking at setting up shop, have a look at this thread for info on registering as a vendor on the forum - if not..ignore this message 

Also, SA quite stubbornly appears on all my maps...but we can add it twice 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Ms.Vape

Okay according to the web the older version with the small homes have been replaced by the new bvc cotton coil. They have bigger holes to allow for saturation.
What does organic cotton look like? 
I have taken the other coils apart to see how badly they were burnt and it was scary.
The material used for the wick resembled thin pieces of cardboard? For a lack of a better word


----------



## Vapeowave

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Vapeowave
> 
> 2 years of vaping puts you in the big leagues - glad to have you here
> 
> I'm curious as to what this "journey into the vaping scene" entails...some details would be awesome
> If you are looking at setting up shop, have a look at this thread for info on registering as a vendor on the forum - if not..ignore this message
> 
> Also, SA quite stubbornly appears on all my maps...but we can add it twice
> 
> Enjoy the forum



@free3dom, thanks to the welcome, yes that journey would be getting our own store going, but for now i currently have a online store, some stock has came in but still waiting for some, not much but still getting started to see where the road leads us to, website is up still doing a few things as im currently doing the website in my spare time. Thanks help and support would be most appreciated to get our name /business out there so we can start trading , will have a check out the thread, still new to forum so don't just want to post anything that i may not

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wapenson

Hi guys, im new to the vaping thing. Been vaping for 5 months now. 

Great forum that you have here and I see that vaping is truly a rabbit hole, one which I cant wait to discover .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Smoky Jordan
> 
> Congrats on kicking the smoking habit...vaping is a great thing to be hooked on
> 
> As for switching coils, the best would be when you take out the current one and soak it in some clean water for a day or so. Then take it out and leave it to dry. This way, when you go back to it, you will need to prime it again, but you can switch to another juice flavour without too much flavour contamination
> 
> Enjoy the forum


Thanks freedom


----------



## Ms.Vape

Andre said:


> What is the diameter of that air hole? The coil unit I have here, has a diameter of 1 mm.
> You are welcome to name the vendor here. If the vendor is a supporting retailer, I am sure they will gladly respond.


Spoke to vendor this am. They have replaced with a box of the older version. Def authentic. They weren't even aware that they were already selling the newer version as according to them that only arrived this week. They are taking the coils and will crusade the matter with aspire. Would be a sad situation if the new coils are such duds.

If that's the case then I'm going to switch tanks. May even consider building my own coils. Prospect is terrifying though cause Im not into blowing things up! Lol

Ill get in touch with them on Tuesday, maybe the new batch that arrived this week has all the kinks ironed out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ms.Vape

Ms.Vape said:


> Spoke to vendor this am. They have replaced with a box of the older version. Def authentic. They weren't even aware that they were already selling the newer version as according to them that only arrived this week. They are taking the coils and will crusade the matter with aspire. Would be a sad situation if the new coils are such duds.
> 
> If that's the case then I'm going to switch tanks. May even consider building my own coils. Prospect is terrifying though cause Im not into blowing things up! Lol
> 
> Ill get in touch with them on Tuesday, maybe the new batch that arrived this week has all the kinks ironed out!


Testing... not taking


----------



## free3dom

Vapeowave said:


> @free3dom, thanks to the welcome, yes that journey would be getting our own store going, but for now i currently have a online store, some stock has came in but still waiting for some, not much but still getting started to see where the road leads us to, website is up still doing a few things as im currently doing the website in my spare time. Thanks help and support would be most appreciated to get our name /business out there so we can start trading , will have a check out the thread, still new to forum so don't just want to post anything that i may not



Glad to hear that and best of luck with the venture 

Once you're up and running you can register here on the forum (for a small monthly fee) which then gives you your own subforum in the vendor section where you are free to do business as you please - this would be a great first step for getting your business out there


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Wapenson

...to the rabbit hole 

Best of luck exploring, and ask if you need any advice or information, or just have a chat - we're quite friendly 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Ms.Vape said:


> Spoke to vendor this am. They have replaced with a box of the older version. Def authentic. They weren't even aware that they were already selling the newer version as according to them that only arrived this week. They are taking the coils and will crusade the matter with aspire. Would be a sad situation if the new coils are such duds.
> 
> If that's the case then I'm going to switch tanks. May even consider building my own coils. Prospect is terrifying though cause Im not into blowing things up! Lol
> 
> Ill get in touch with them on Tuesday, maybe the new batch that arrived this week has all the kinks ironed out!



Hi @Ms.Vape 
Hope you get sorted with those coils
By the way, making your own coils is a lot easier than one thinks. I never thought i would make my own coils and have now been doing so for over a year. If you get a device that makes it easy, then its really simple. Of course, there are some rebuildables that are quite challenging to get perfect but there are several easy ones that can give a great vape. 

All the best


----------



## Silver

Wapenson said:


> Hi guys, im new to the vaping thing. Been vaping for 5 months now.
> 
> Great forum that you have here and I see that vaping is truly a rabbit hole, one which I cant wait to discover .



Welcome to the forum @Wapenson 
Well done on the 5 months of vaping!
Enjoy the forum and i wish you well on your vape journey
Thanks for the compliment. We have a great place here indeed!


----------



## Ms.Vape

Silver said:


> Hi @Ms.Vape
> Hope you get sorted with those coils
> By the way, making your own coils is a lot easier than one thinks. I never thought i would make my own coils and have now been doing so for over a year. If you get a device that makes it easy, then its really simple. Of course, there are some rebuildables that are quite challenging to get perfect but there are several easy ones that can give a great vape.
> 
> All the best


Thanks a mil. 
Hoping to stay on these coils for a while but I'll go wherever the vape takes me...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ms.Vape said:


> Thanks a mil.
> Hoping to stay on these coils for a while but I'll go wherever the vape takes me...



By the way, please update your locatiom in your personal preferences. It then will appear below your avatar. 
It helps with so many things on the forum. 
Just click your name in the top right, then Personal Preferences and find the Location field
Just a city is fine.


----------



## Silver

*
Attention all new members!*

*VapeCon 2015 *is taking place on *30 May 2015 *in Fourways, JHB. 

This is SA's first vape convention. Lots of vapers and retailers will be there. It is going to be fabulous! 
There will be competitions and prizes as well as great deals on vape gear and juice.
Whether you are starting out, just curious or an advanced vaper - come along and have a jol with us.

Check out this thread - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2015-the-cloud-is-starting-to-get-bigger.t9896/
Or the VapeCon website - www.vapecon.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Barak

So bummed im not in joburg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Barak said:


> So bummed im not in joburg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry @Barak. There are several people coming from CT to JHB for the meet
Maybe you can make it to Jhb or perhaps another time


----------



## Barak

Silver said:


> Sorry @Barak. There are several people coming from CT to JHB for the meet
> Maybe you can make it up or perhaps another time


Will def make the trip some day. Good to see this starting in sa so im happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

welcome gents and best wishes to ya'!


----------



## stevie g

ha h ha! Nice one


----------



## Keegan

Hi

Been vaping for about 4 months. Am a lurker, as another forum user put it... Reading stuff on this forum has helped immensely. THANK YOU.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Keegan said:


> Hi
> 
> Been vaping for about 4 months. Am a lurker, as another forum user put it... Reading stuff on this forum has helped immensely. THANK YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Welcome @Keegan 
Congrats in coming closer to being out of "lurk" mode
Thanks for the compliment
Enjoy your stay and do share with us your experiences from time to time
Also, make a note of Vapecon on 30 May also in GP land

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Keegan 

Lurking is the first step...then you post something and we've got our hooks in you 

Happy to hear the forum has helped you already...please feel free to stick around 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg

Hey guys, cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg here. I've been vaping for about 11 months now so I'm fairly new to the scene. I started out with one of those el cheapo EGO-CE4s in a bid to try quit my 10-a-day habit. It started out pretty good with some Hangsen Desert Ship (love that juice), but it was not quite the satisfaction I was looking for. 

So, as a noob, I needed an upgrade. This lead me to investing in an Ovale Ecom, which is really not *such* a bad step up from the previous abomination of a device I was using. My beloved Ecom, 650mAh battery and all, had one downfall though. The atomizer heads. At R300 for 5, they do not deliver. They last about a week before the flavour peters and if you load the coils with anything over 6.7W you get a nauseating burnt taste. And so... I needed something new.

I now proudly own a Nautilus Mini with a 1600mAh ESAM-T battery (from Vape King of course) and the difference is like chalk and cheese. This thing puts out luscious, flavourful clouds consistently and I couldn't be more pleased.

Anyway, I'm rambling now.

What a wonderful community we have here, and I'm glad to finally "meet" you all.

Vape strong, vape hard. Just not until your lungs hurt, like I sometimes do.

cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @chocolate log
Your user name doesnt seem to use normal characters, so cant easily tag you in posts
Enjoy the forum and the vaping. Sounds like you are having a good time with the new gear
All the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudCig

Hey man  I am a newb too!


----------



## Andre

Most welcome to the forum @cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg. Congrats on being stinky free for around 11 months. A huge achievement. With your handle I presume you love chocolate logs and are searching for a similar juice to vape! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @chocolate log
> Your user name doesnt seem to use normal characters, so cant easily tag you in posts
> Enjoy the forum and the vaping. Sounds like you are having a good time with the new gear
> All the best



Thanks man. I sure am enjoying it.



Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg. Congrats on being stinky free for around 11 months. A huge achievement. With your handle I presume you love chocolate logs and are searching for a similar juice to vape! Happy vaping.



Thanks Andre.

I'm quite proud of myself. Now if I could just find that chocolate log flavour, I'd be set. If someone could just concoct a juice with a perfect chocolate to marshmallow ratio, I think it would sell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg 

Congrats on kicking a 10-a-day habbit and switching to the amazing world of vaping 
Even though it seems your journey was far from smooth I'm glad to hear you stuck it out and have found a happy place to settle down in vape land - even if it is only for now, until the next upgrade 

I have unfortunately never come across a chocolate log flavour, but I will be on the lookout 

Enjoy the forum, and don't be too hard on your lungs


----------



## deepest

Hi Guys 

I am from Pietermaritzburg. Been vaping for 5 months now was a box a day smoker before. Started out on a Twisp. Am currently using Joyetech Ego One with the 1 ohm coil. mostly use Liqua juice as it is easily available. Throwing around the idea of trying some DIY juice. I see skyblue vaping has a great looking starter kit available.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa

deepest said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am from Pietermaritzburg. Been vaping for 5 months now was a box a day smoker before. Started out on a Twisp. Am currently using Joyetech Ego One with the 1 ohm coil. mostly use Liqua juice as it is easily available. Throwing around the idea of trying some DIY juice. I see skyblue vaping has a great looking starter kit available.
> 
> Cheers




Welcome @deepest ! 

I am very glad you are already on a great device! I hope you find this forum to be very helpful and informative! 

If you ever have any questions about anything the forum is full of extremely friendly and helpful people to answer them


----------



## free3dom

deepest said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am from Pietermaritzburg. Been vaping for 5 months now was a box a day smoker before. Started out on a Twisp. Am currently using Joyetech Ego One with the 1 ohm coil. mostly use Liqua juice as it is easily available. Throwing around the idea of trying some DIY juice. I see skyblue vaping has a great looking starter kit available.
> 
> Cheers



Welcome @deepest 

Congrats on giving up the cigs and switching to vaping...what a great choice 

The Ego One is a fantastic little device and probably knocked your socks off coming from a Twisp 

The Liquia juices are really nowhere near as good as the local juices available - most of the local juices are just so much better - it may be a bit more to get them (courier fees, etc), but I promise it is worth it 

DIY is of course also a fantastic way to get great juices without spending much - and it is possible to make some really awesome stuff. The starter kit from SkyBlue is far and away the best way to get started...and if you do order from them, include a juice or two and you will get free shipping (over R500) 
Have a look at this thread for instructions on getting started with DIY - it's easier than you think 

Enjoy the forum, the vaping, and perhaps the mixing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash

Hi, Im a 19 year old who recently started vaping about a year ago and I have loved every minute of it, my original adv kit was my twisp but have in the past few months got into mods, I have a copper penny and a cult v2 plus, kangertech subtonic + the k-box(new adv) and I now use many different "jooses" such as the e-liquid project and an assortment from different vendors. My favourite juice is the daddler from the e-liquid project!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Vaping Kicks Ash

Sounds like you are well on your way down the rabbit hole that is vaping - great kit you've got 

Some good news is that the e-liquid project juices will be fully restocked very soon 
Edit: here is the relevant post 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Justin223

Greetings everyone

I would like to announce my return to vaping. I've decided to quit analogs once again.

A huge thanks to @Michaelsa for helping me out with a ego and juice! 

I've bought myself a vision spinner and 2 x mini pro tank 3's from the classifieds section.

Glad to be back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RipeAvo

Hey there, new to the forum but not so new to ecigs and vapeing. Just taking it upon myself to get as many people to get into vapeing as possible, I think its awesome. So yeah, thanks for having me!


----------



## Viper_SA

Welcome to the forum @RipeAvo and all the ones I missed earlier  Congratulations on making the change and best of luck


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @davidsmith316 

Not sure what the rant was all about..but to each their own 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## free3dom

Welcome back @Justin223 

Congrats on kicking the cigs once again, hope the vape serves you better this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @RipeAvo

Good to hear you are "spreading the message"...just remember, smokers are people too 

And check out VapeCon on May 30...smokers will enter and leave as vapers 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Hello all, I'm kev mac from Rhode Island U.S.A. As a former 46 yr. Smoker I made the switch about 8mos. ago with great success. Like many others I started w/ disposables and graduated to egos and finally got a kbox, and it was off to the races. Now my main daily vape is an ipv mini 70w w/ a melo tank.I love to vape and I'm amazed at this worldwide phenomenon! Looking forward to sharing the journey with all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Ms.Vape said:


> Spoke to vendor this am. They have replaced with a box of the older version. Def authentic. They weren't even aware that they were already selling the newer version as according to them that only arrived this week. They are taking the coils and will crusade the matter with aspire. Would be a sad situation if the new coils are such duds.
> 
> If that's the case then I'm going to switch tanks. May even consider building my own coils. Prospect is terrifying though cause Im not into blowing things up! Lol
> 
> Ill get in touch with them on Tuesday, maybe the new batch that arrived this week has all the kinks ironed out!


Don' be intimidated. With a basic understanding of ohms law and an inexpensive meter, a little help from on line videos it'll be easier than you think. Try a simple jig i.e coil master.Kuro etc. If I can do it anyone can.


----------



## kev mac

cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg said:


> Hey guys, cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg here. I've been vaping for about 11 months now so I'm fairly new to the scene. I started out with one of those el cheapo EGO-CE4s in a bid to try quit my 10-a-day habit. It started out pretty good with some Hangsen Desert Ship (love that juice), but it was not quite the satisfaction I was looking for.
> 
> So, as a noob, I needed an upgrade. This lead me to investing in an Ovale Ecom, which is really not *such* a bad step up from the previous abomination of a device I was using. My beloved Ecom, 650mAh battery and all, had one downfall though. The atomizer heads. At R300 for 5, they do not deliver. They last about a week before the flavour peters and if you load the coils with anything over 6.7W you get a nauseating burnt taste. And so... I needed something new.
> 
> I now proudly own a Nautilus Mini with a 1600mAh ESAM-T battery (from Vape King of course) and the difference is like chalk and cheese. This thing puts out luscious, flavourful clouds consistently and I couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> Anyway, I'm rambling now.
> 
> What a wonderful community we have here, and I'm glad to finally "meet" you all.
> 
> Vape strong, vape hard. Just not until your lungs hurt, like I sometimes do.
> 
> cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg out.


You're hooked! Next up, a box mod. Have fun!


----------



## Marbroza

Hi guys
Marbroza here, been vaping for, about a week? Zodd got me into it. still dont have gear, but thats why i registered, to see what I need and maybe hit up the for sale section.

used to smoke cigs about 5 years ago, and um... thats it?


----------



## Silver

Marbroza said:


> Hi guys
> Marbroza here, been vaping for, about a week? Zodd got me into it. still dont have gear, but thats why i registered, to see what I need and maybe hit up the for sale section.
> 
> used to smoke cigs about 5 years ago, and um... thats it?



Welcome to the forum @Marbroza 
If you know @Zodd, then I think you are sorted, vaping wise 
Enjoy the forum and the vaping - but may i ask why you want to start vaping if you last smoked so long ago? You are more than welcome nevertheless...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Marbroza 

You are about to enter a world unlike any you've seen before - unless you've been to a sauna lately..it's kinda like that, but with fewer naked men 

I hope @Zodd didn't just introduce you to vaping and then left you to fend for yourself - we take care of our "young" on here 
Hopefully you'll be attending VapeCon later this month 

Feel free to ask any questions and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeDude

Hey, Nathan here. Started vaping 3 days ago, smoking for about 7 years and wanting to cut down.

I have a Vision Spinner V2 Battery and Titan Pro tank with 1.8 Ohm BVC coil.

Flavours I've tried so far are VapeMob Papa Smurf, T-Bac and Ecto Plasma.

Keen to learn more about vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @VapeDude 

Congrats on taking your first step towards an improved lifestyle - even if you don't give up smoking, vaping will allow you to cut down on smoking to the point where it has a much reduced negative effect on your health. Of course, giving up smoking is the ideal, and it's quite achievable - I gave up completely after 21 years of smoking and I haven't felt this good in...about 21 years 

But take it as it comes and see what happens - it may surprise you 

I used a Vision Spinner 2 myself when I first started vaping - it's a really great little device. Unfortunately I have no experience with the Titan Pro, but if it uses BVC coils it should be good 

There is a billion more flavours out there - so enjoy the journey. Juice tasting is wonderful part of vaping, and there's always something new to experience. And along the way you may even pick up a few favourites that you can keep coming back to 

Most of all, don't hesitate to ask any questions...

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Hi Marbroza and welcome to you and all Newbies! You mentioned the desire to find out about what equipment you'll need to start to vape. Probably .an ego pen style is how we all started, I'd recommend an aspire k1 tank. It's a nominal cost to start and to see if you enjoy vaping. If funds are tight I'd be happy to send a ego starter kit (new and unopened) that I have collecting dust with my stuff.My email is kevwack@Hotmail.com. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Marbroza said:


> Hi guys
> Marbroza here, been vaping for, about a week? Zodd got me into it. still dont have gear, but thats why i registered, to see what I need and maybe hit up the for sale section.
> 
> used to smoke cigs about 5 years ago, and um... thats it?




Welcome bud! 
Now I can get @Valesidecc and you in the same house for vape sessions. 
Woohoo!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Zodd said:


> Welcome bud!
> Now I can get @Valesidecc and you in the same house for vape sessions.
> Woohoo!!


Sounds great! Unfortunately since I live in the states that makes it tough, though maybe someday I'll be in a position to visit your lovely country. If you can use that kit email your address.Maybe I can sneak myself in the mail.


----------



## kev mac

I'd be grateful if anyone could explain the points and medals. I looked in the rules but maybe I missed that one.


----------



## Werner Beukes

Hi, my name is Werner. I stopped smoking April 2013. 
I'm a music producer working with the number 1 biggest artists in Afrikaans music a.w.a Russian. 
I love gaggets, so you'll always catch me with a gagget of some sort... I currently own the X2O ProV, it's great and creates a pretty big amount of vape. Much bigger then your regular e cig.

So I guess that's me in very small nutshell.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Werner Beukes 

Congrats on giving up smoking...well done 

I don't know about the X2O ProV (googled it - looks..uhm..cute  )
We've got some pretty big cloud chasers on here, they might give you a run for your money 
There's so much to vaping and you've finally hit the goldmine - soon you'll be able to cloud out an entire recording studio with a single puff - while crying about your empty bank account 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dewald.kotze

Hi all

Im not really new to vaping or this site but have only been browsing around up to now. 
I recently ventured into sub ohm vaping and now of course want to start trying new hardware and ideas.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

dewald.kotze said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im not really new to vaping or this site but have only been browsing around up to now.
> I recently ventured into sub ohm vaping and now of course want to start trying new hardware and ideas.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ah, you have crawled out of the woodwork. Most welcome. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Werner Beukes

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Werner Beukes
> 
> Congrats on giving up smoking...well done
> 
> I don't know about the X2O ProV (googled it - looks..uhm..cute  )
> We've got some pretty big cloud chasers on here, they might give you a run for your money
> There's so much to vaping and you've finally hit the goldmine - soon you'll be able to cloud out an entire recording studio with a single puff - while crying about your empty bank account
> 
> Enjoy the forum


Lol , oh believe me, I met Ganief yesterday at Vape and he has the the mother of all mother vapibg gear. He has a toolbox full of gear, I think his got more vaping gear then a vape store. Lol

Anyway, I believe the boyz over here will give my clouds a run for it's money. Lol

Great forum! Like you guys a lot, and please hook me up with those nuclear vaping gear!!! I want people to the Cape is full of mist but don't understand why.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @dewald.kotze 

Try all the new gear! It's all bloody awesome - my condolences to your bank account, but at least you'll be smiling 

Seriously though, there is a lot of great stuff out there, but if you've been lurking you already know this 
Best of luck finding your next vape gear fix, and ask if you have any questions - works much better than just reading 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Werner Beukes said:


> Lol , oh believe me, I met Ganief yesterday at Vape and he has the the mother of all mother vapibg gear. He has a toolbox full of gear, I think his got more vaping gear then a vape store. Lol
> 
> Anyway, I believe the boyz over here will give my clouds a run for it's money. Lol
> 
> Great forum! Like you guys a lot, and please hook me up with those nuclear vaping gear!!! I want people to the Cape is full of mist but don't understand why.



There's always a bigger fish cloud 

Once you start hanging around with vape fanatics your collection may also start snowballing, and you'll need your own "toolbox" - it's great fun though


----------



## picautomaton

Greetings 

I pulled a cold turkey on the analogs. By evening I was craving some nic and remembered my old NJOY Ncig parked in a draw (bought +-2009). I dripped some expired Twisp Toasted juice on the cartridge and the thing worked straight away but didn't taste that good. I then purchased some Twisp Juices (Tobaccoo #1, Polar Mint and Rebel) which are working good. I then purchased a Rejuve stick and then a Twisp Clearo light from takealot (using some e-bucks I had accumulated). The Clearo gives a nice throat hit compared to the NCIG and Rejuve (loaded with Liqua 12mg Berry Mix - nice flavour zero throat hit).
Then I found this site!!!!! eeeek,
Being a Fountain Pen geek I know the drill, you buy tons of shite and then get yourself a Montblanc and think why did I bother with the shite (wasted money etc). So after reading this site I just know that I need to save up for a REO unit - finish and klaar. 

Keep cool and see you in the forums.

George

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @picautomaton 

First, congrats on getting off the analogs 

Sounds like it was quite a ride to get where you are now, but happy to hear you've got some level of satisfaction already. As you mentioned, there is a lot of buying involved in vaping, but it really isn't as bad as some of us make it out to be 

As for stepping jumping onto a Reo right off the bat...sounds like a great plan, but just be aware that it is not for everybody. Personally I love my Reo, but I've spoken to and heard of quite a few people who have not enjoyed the device. There really is no one device to rule them all - there are many out there that have that potential, but you need to find the one that is the perfect fit for you 

The best to find what works for you would be to try as many as you can. Luckily for you, VapeCon is coming up in less than a month and just about every device available to us (and some that aren't) will be there in one way or another. If you can wait, and can attend, that would be your best bet 

On the other hand, if you keep an eye on the classifieds, every now and then a Reo pops up at a good price and if you can afford it it would be worth getting - because they have great re-sale value and they always get sold 

Best of luck on the journey, and enjoy the forum


----------



## picautomaton

free3dom said:


> Welcome @picautomaton
> 
> First, congrats on getting off the analogs
> 
> Sounds like it was quite a ride to get where you are now, but happy to hear you've got some level of satisfaction already. As you mentioned, there is a lot of buying involved in vaping, but it really isn't as bad as some of us make it out to be
> 
> As for stepping jumping onto a Reo right off the bat...sounds like a great plan, but just be aware that it is not for everybody. Personally I love my Reo, but I've spoken to and heard of quite a few people who have not enjoyed the device. There really is no one device to rule them all - there are many out there that have that potential, but you need to find the one that is the perfect fit for you
> 
> The best to find what works for you would be to try as many as you can. Luckily for you, VapeCon is coming up in less than a month and just about every device available to us (and some that aren't) will be there in one way or another. If you can wait, and can attend, that would be your best bet
> 
> On the other hand, if you keep an eye on the classifieds, every now and then a Reo pops up at a good price and if you can afford it it would be worth getting - because they have great re-sale value and they always get sold
> 
> Best of luck on the journey, and enjoy the forum



thanks free3dom the show sounds good. Will wait till then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

picautomaton said:


> Greetings
> 
> I pulled a cold turkey on the analogs. By evening I was craving some nic and remembered my old NJOY Ncig parked in a draw (bought +-2009). I dripped some expired Twisp Toasted juice on the cartridge and the thing worked straight away but didn't taste that good. I then purchased some Twisp Juices (Tobaccoo #1, Polar Mint and Rebel) which are working good. I then purchased a Rejuve stick and then a Twisp Clearo light from takealot (using some e-bucks I had accumulated). The Clearo gives a nice throat hit compared to the NCIG and Rejuve (loaded with Liqua 12mg Berry Mix - nice flavour zero throat hit).
> Then I found this site!!!!! eeeek,
> Being a Fountain Pen geek I know the drill, you buy tons of shite and then get yourself a Montblanc and think why did I bother with the shite (wasted money etc). So after reading this site I just know that I need to save up for a REO unit - finish and klaar.
> 
> Keep cool and see you in the forums.
> 
> George


Most welcome to the forum. Love your writing style. All the best with your vaping journey. Of course, Reos rock! Happy vaping.


----------



## dewald.kotze

Thanks to all for the replies. I will definitely look into whats next. Bank account is always a problem haha 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## susanna

Hello,I'm Susanna. I'm interested in the newest ecig. Glad to join this forum.Hope I can learn more about the Ecig at our forum,thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## warrior of the world

Hello. I’m Andrew, I’m a vapour and a mod maker. About six years ago I’ve decided to quit smoking and start vaping. And I haven’t smoked since then. During this time I’ve tried many electronic cigarettes, mods, atomizers and liquids searching for the best – the highest voltage, the biggest vapor cloud, the best flavour.. but nothing couldn’t fulfill my wishes. And then I thought: why not making my own mods? I’m an engineer and a jeweler, I can handle it and that’s how I became a modder.

greetings,

Andrew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iceman

Welcome Werner. You found the group. You will have the all the answers on this forum.


----------



## jprossouw

hi everyone, im JP from cape town. been vaping now for about 4months. i really like this forum, very informative.


----------



## Andre

jprossouw said:


> hi everyone, im JP from cape town. been vaping now for about 4months. i really like this forum, very informative.


Most welcome to the forum, JP. Congrats on the 4 months stinky free - a huge achievement. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @jprossouw 

Glad you found the forum...and like it - we try 

Enjoy the forum, and the vaping


----------



## MiffyPuff

Hey, I'm Kirsty  I work at Vape King in Fourways... currently vaping a pink iStick, sub tank nano with P B and Jam. If you guys have any questions regarding the shop feel free to pm me and ill see if I can help.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PeterHarris

welcome to the forum @MiffyPuff 
@Stroodlepuff , when are we gona see @Gizmo*puff*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

PeterHarris said:


> welcome to the forum @MiffyPuff
> @Stroodlepuff , when are we gona see @Gizmo*puff*



 if I knew how to change names I would so totally change his name to Gizzypuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Stroodlepuff said:


> if I knew how to change names I would so totally change his name to Gizzypuff


Attention admins
@Alex @Rob Fisher @Silver your urgent and immediate intervention is required... please see above.....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver

picautomaton said:


> Greetings
> 
> I pulled a cold turkey on the analogs. By evening I was craving some nic and remembered my old NJOY Ncig parked in a draw (bought +-2009). I dripped some expired Twisp Toasted juice on the cartridge and the thing worked straight away but didn't taste that good. I then purchased some Twisp Juices (Tobaccoo #1, Polar Mint and Rebel) which are working good. I then purchased a Rejuve stick and then a Twisp Clearo light from takealot (using some e-bucks I had accumulated). The Clearo gives a nice throat hit compared to the NCIG and Rejuve (loaded with Liqua 12mg Berry Mix - nice flavour zero throat hit).
> Then I found this site!!!!! eeeek,
> Being a Fountain Pen geek I know the drill, you buy tons of shite and then get yourself a Montblanc and think why did I bother with the shite (wasted money etc). So after reading this site I just know that I need to save up for a REO unit - finish and klaar.
> 
> Keep cool and see you in the forums.
> 
> George



Welcome to the forum @picautomaton 
Congrats on converting to vaping! Great achievement.
And thanks for finding the forum and joining. Loved your chirp "eek" - exactly how I felt. Lol
Yes, the quest for vaping perfection is indeed quite an involved thing.
You need to discover what it is you like and dislike. There are so many options!
As for the Reo, it is quite a formidable device but as others have pointed out - not necessarily for everyone.
My advice to you is just to enjoy the journey and take things slowly.

You may want to read a post I wrote a while back - may help a bit - 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/enjoy-the-journey.t10559/

Also, try go to VapeCon on 30May in Fourways Jhb - it is SA's first vaping convention. 

All the best and enjoy your stay here


----------



## Silver

dewald.kotze said:


> Thanks to all for the replies. I will definitely look into whats next. Bank account is always a problem haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @dewald.kotze 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place!


----------



## Silver

susanna said:


> Hello,I'm Susanna. I'm interested in the newest ecig. Glad to join this forum.Hope I can learn more about the Ecig at our forum,thank you.



Welcome to the forum @susanna 
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @MiffyPuff 

Congrats on joining the Vape King family 
Hide your pink iStick whenever you see @Yiannaki enter the shop - I hide my pink stuff when he's around, he's like a crow with pink things 

Enjoy the forum, hope the vapers don't drive you nuts with all their questions

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dewald.kotze

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @dewald.kotze
> Congrats on the vaping
> Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place!



been having a look around and there is lots of info. 
Seems like i've been in the dark with all the shops etc available.


----------



## Silver

dewald.kotze said:


> been having a look around and there is lots of info.
> Seems like i've been in the dark with all the shops etc available.



Indeed there is lots of info!
But don't worry - there are plenty of experienced folk on the forum that can offer advice when you need.

By the way, where are you located? Your location is not showing under your avatar.
Please put it in when you get a chance
Just log in with a normal browser, click your name in the top right and "Personal Details"
Then find the location field and enter it in - just a city is fine.
It helps with so many things on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dewald.kotze

Silver said:


> Indeed there is lots of info!
> But don't worry - there are plenty of experienced folk on the forum that can offer advice when you need.
> 
> By the way, where are you located? Your location is not showing under your avatar.
> Please put it in when you get a chance
> Just log in with a normal browser, click your name in the top right and "Personal Details"
> Then find the location field and enter it in - just a city is fine.
> It helps with so many things on the forum



I've updated my profile. i thought i had entered all the details. 
It never saved my DOB either.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ms.Vape

Where could i get some yummy juices? Looking for local stuff. My budget doesnt allow for the expensive stuff. I'm in ct


----------



## Andre

Ms.Vape said:


> Where could i get some yummy juices? Looking for local stuff. My budget doesnt allow for the expensive stuff. I'm in ct


Try www.vapourmountain.co.za - order some of their 10 ml VM Premium to see what you like. Favourites around here are Berry Blaze and VM4.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ms.Vape

Andre said:


> Try www.vapourmountain.co.za - order some of their 10 ml VM Premium to see what you like. Favourites around here are Berry Blaze and VM4.


Cool!
What about complex chaos?


----------



## Andre

Ms.Vape said:


> Cool!
> What about complex chaos?


Have not tried their juices yet. Also do not have 10 ml bottles for testing.


----------



## Rob Fisher

MiffyPuff said:


> Hey, I'm Kirsty  I work at Vape King in Fourways... currently vaping a pink iStick, sub tank nano with P B and Jam. If you guys have any questions regarding the shop feel free to pm me and ill see if I can help.



A very warm welcome @MiffyPuff! And thanks for the beautiful picture you drew on my parcel the other day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Ms.Vape said:


> Cool!
> What about complex chaos?



I can highly recommend the Complex Chaos juices...I've tried all but one, and they were exceptional


----------



## Ms.Vape

free3dom said:


> I can highly recommend the Complex Chaos juices...I've tried all but one, and they were exceptional


Is it order online only or do they have a store


----------



## free3dom

Ms.Vape said:


> Is it order online only or do they have a store



Online only as far as I know, but you can contact @ComplexChaos (Peter) to confirm


----------



## MiffyPuff

No problem Rob, so glad you liked it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

MiffyPuff said:


> No problem Rob, so glad you liked it!



Lovely picture you drew on Robs parcel @MiffyPuff 
And welcome to the forum
Now you need a cool avatar pic!


----------



## MiffyPuff

Ah thank you


----------



## Ms.Vape

free3dom said:


> Online only as far as I know, but you can contact @ComplexChaos (Peter) to confirm


Thanks so much. You are always so helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Ms.Vape said:


> Thanks so much. You are always so helpful



You are very welcome


----------



## gripen

welcome @MiffyPuff.better late than never.the vapeking famaly is getting big.


----------



## isithe3rd

Hi, lads and ladies. 
It's my first time on this forum. I've been vaping since 2012 when a friend of mine gave me an old twisp. The cigs didn't stop until about 6months later when i got an ego/shooter combo with some papa smurf 18mg from VapeMob And i haven't touched a ciggy since. 

Currently using a Sigelei 150w with a Subtank Mini (rebuilt: 26g 8wraps with organic cotton) and an ADV of either Blackbird or Moondust depending on my tastes for the day. 

Here's wishing you all a fantastic weekend.


----------



## PeterHarris

welcome to the forum @isithe3rd great setup you have


----------



## gripen

welcome to the forum @isithe3rd.and congrats on quitting the stinkys.and very nice gear you using as well buddy.


----------



## Homeboy

Hi all I'm zuhair excellent forum u have here. I'm not new to vaping as I started about 9 months ago but it's been off n on with the stickies but so far for the last 2 month been stinky free. I started off with those cheap ego ce4 kits and then moved onto the kangertech evod bottom coils and now solely on the twisp. I have used liqua,hangsen, ego premium e liqiud, a few other cheap ones and now on the twisp e liquid and seems to be the best from all of them. Was wondering if you guys know of any others that beat the taste and is better than the twisp range. Heard 5 pawns is the bomb of e liquid.checked on eciigies and there's a few other brands not too sure of them cos I'm looking for something without alcohol content. Have an awesome weekend guys looking forward to urls comments


----------



## free3dom

isithe3rd said:


> Hi, lads and ladies.
> It's my first time on this forum. I've been vaping since 2012 when a friend of mine gave me an old twisp. The cigs didn't stop until about 6months later when i got an ego/shooter combo with some papa smurf 18mg from VapeMob And i haven't touched a ciggy since.
> 
> Currently using a Sigelei 150w with a Subtank Mini (rebuilt: 26g 8wraps with organic cotton) and an ADV of either Blackbird or Moondust depending on my tastes for the day.
> 
> Here's wishing you all a fantastic weekend.



Welcome @isithe3rd 

Congrats on kicking the cigs...well done - and a long time vaper too 
Seems like you've taken the entire journey from twisp to Sigelei...what a ride 

Enjoy the forum, and the weekend


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Homeboy 

Congrats on finally kicking the stinkies...doesn't matter how long it takes as long as you get there 

The twisp e-liquid is quite nice, but there is an amazing amount of great quality locally made juices available. Some of the local vendors also stock imported juices that are great, if somewhat pricey. I'd recommend you try out as many as you can as finding your favourite juice is a bit of a process - there are just so many choices 

Since you are located in Durban, have you had a look at the juices available from Sir Vape, which is located in your region  They have some local juice (the Sir Vape juices) which are really nice, and also have a great selection of imported juices (Ripe Vapes, Culture, etc) which are all great juices.

Just note that the Twisp really wasn't intended to be used with non-twisp liquids and, while I have no experience in this regard, I've read that some juices may be detrimental to the twisp coils. 

If you really want to experiment with different juices it might be a good idea to get some different devices for that. For this I'd recommend you got to Vape Shop in "Gateway Theatre Of Shopping Shop G269 (next to McDonalds)" - see the website. Being a B&M store you can walk in and speak to the helpful people there who should be able to help you out. They also sell SkyBlue juices, which are some of my personal favourites.

Enjoy the forum, and good luck finding your special flavour

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Homeboy

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Homeboy
> 
> Congrats on finally kicking the stinkies...doesn't matter how long it takes as long as you get there
> 
> The twisp e-liquid is quite nice, but there is an amazing amount of great quality locally made juices available. Some of the local vendors also stock imported juices that are great, if somewhat pricey. I'd recommend you try out as many as you can as finding your favourite juice is a bit of a process - there are just so many choices
> 
> Since you are located in Durban, have you had a look at the juices available from Sir Vape, which is located in your region  They have some local juice (the Sir Vape juices) which are really nice, and also have a great selection of imported juices (Ripe Vapes, Culture, etc) which are all great juices.
> 
> Just note that the Twisp really wasn't intended to be used with non-twisp liquids and, while I have no experience in this regard, I've read that some juices may be detrimental to the twisp coils.
> 
> If you really want to experiment with different juices it might be a good idea to get some different devices for that. For this I'd recommend you got to Vape Shop in "Gateway Theatre Of Shopping Shop G269 (next to McDonalds)" - see the website. Being a B&M store you can walk in and speak to the helpful people there who should be able to help you out. They also sell SkyBlue juices, which are some of my personal favourites.
> 
> Enjoy the forum, and good luck finding your special flavour


----------



## Homeboy

Thanks. Free3dom. Will def do that. Still got my evod so will give it a bash again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

isithe3rd said:


> Hi, lads and ladies.
> It's my first time on this forum. I've been vaping since 2012 when a friend of mine gave me an old twisp. The cigs didn't stop until about 6months later when i got an ego/shooter combo with some papa smurf 18mg from VapeMob And i haven't touched a ciggy since.
> 
> Currently using a Sigelei 150w with a Subtank Mini (rebuilt: 26g 8wraps with organic cotton) and an ADV of either Blackbird or Moondust depending on my tastes for the day.
> 
> Here's wishing you all a fantastic weekend.



Welcome to the forum @isithe3rd 
Congrats on the vaping and kicking the cigs for so long
As a fellow Blackbird vaper we have something in common  What a juice!
Enjoy the vaping and the forum
All the best


----------



## Silver

Homeboy said:


> Hi all I'm zuhair excellent forum u have here. I'm not new to vaping as I started about 9 months ago but it's been off n on with the stickies but so far for the last 2 month been stinky free. I started off with those cheap ego ce4 kits and then moved onto the kangertech evod bottom coils and now solely on the twisp. I have used liqua,hangsen, ego premium e liqiud, a few other cheap ones and now on the twisp e liquid and seems to be the best from all of them. Was wondering if you guys know of any others that beat the taste and is better than the twisp range. Heard 5 pawns is the bomb of e liquid.checked on eciigies and there's a few other brands not too sure of them cos I'm looking for something without alcohol content. Have an awesome weekend guys looking forward to urls comments



Welcome @Homeboy
Glad you found the forum
Congrats on kicking the stinkies!
There are a lot of wonderful juices out there that are waiting to be discovered.
Check out the retailers on this forum on the front page. Many of them carry their own lines of juices as well as imported lines. Take it slow and try them out. Some of them may not be ideal on the Twisp device at lower power so you may want to consider a more powerful setup 
Also, read the juice reviews on this forum. You can find them under the ELiquid section.

All the best and let us know how it goes


----------



## Silver

kev mac said:


> Hello all, I'm kev mac from Rhode Island U.S.A. As a former 46 yr. Smoker I made the switch about 8mos. ago with great success. Like many others I started w/ disposables and graduated to egos and finally got a kbox, and it was off to the races. Now my main daily vape is an ipv mini 70w w/ a melo tank.I love to vape and I'm amazed at this worldwide phenomenon! Looking forward to sharing the journey with all.



Belated welcome to our forum @kev mac all the way from Rhode Island
Congrats on the switch to vaping after so long as a smoker
Enjoy your stay here

PS - when you get a moment, please upload a cool avatar image
Just log in with a normal browser, click your name in the top right and then "avatar"
A pic that is 300 by 300 pixels works best


----------



## gripen

welcome to the forum @Homeboy.and good work of getting of the stinkies.


----------



## Tom Courly

Hey guys, 

Tom here, quite new to the whole vape thing, had a colleague @jl10101 draw me into this world. So far it's pretty rad. Been experimenting with different atomisers and am currently sitting with a 30W e-leaf and a Kanger ST mini. Runs with the RDA coil and 20W. Super smooth, lotsa vapour.

Tom out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapingSquid

Tom Courly said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Tom here, quite new to the whole vape thing, had a colleague @jl10101 draw me into this world. So far it's pretty rad. Been experimenting with different atomisers and am currently sitting with a 30W e-leaf and a Kanger ST mini. Runs with the RDA coil and 20W. Super smooth, lotsa vapour.
> 
> Tom out.



You have arrived


----------



## Andre

Tom Courly said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Tom here, quite new to the whole vape thing, had a colleague @jl10101 draw me into this world. So far it's pretty rad. Been experimenting with different atomisers and am currently sitting with a 30W e-leaf and a Kanger ST mini. Runs with the RDA coil and 20W. Super smooth, lotsa vapour.
> 
> Tom out.


Most welcome. Great to have someone to ease you into vaping. Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Tom Courly 

Glad to hear @jl10101 got you started the right way - the 30W iStick + SubTank Mini is a great combo 

Enjoy the forum, and all that vapour


----------



## Morne

Welcome to all the new members... I hope you enjoy your stay here with us!


----------



## Silver

Tom Courly said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Tom here, quite new to the whole vape thing, had a colleague @jl10101 draw me into this world. So far it's pretty rad. Been experimenting with different atomisers and am currently sitting with a 30W e-leaf and a Kanger ST mini. Runs with the RDA coil and 20W. Super smooth, lotsa vapour.
> 
> Tom out.



Welcome @Tom Courly 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## jagga8008

Hi Guys ,

My name is Jacques , been vaping for about 10 months and haven't touched a stinky. Used twisp mainly , till I discovered the Aspire Nautilus mini with a 30w Istick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

jagga8008 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> My name is Jacques , been vaping for about 10 months and haven't touched a stinky. Used twisp mainly , till I discovered the Aspire Nautilus mini with a 30w Istick.


Most welcome, Jacques. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Imo the istick with mAN should be the go to setup for starting the vaping journey. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jagga8008

Thank you @Andre , what is a mAN ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

jagga8008 said:


> Thank you @Andre , what is a mAN ?


Mini Aspire Nautilus in forum talk.


----------



## jagga8008

lol thanks


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @jagga8008

Congrats on kicking the bad habbit and switching to an much better alternative - well done 
Another one saved by the twisp...and good to hear you've moved up in the world. As @Andre said, that combo is a very reliable and highly regarded setup - tried and tested 

The problem now is that you've discovered this here forum, temptation is everywhere - but it's good temptation 

Enjoy the forum, and the vaping, and smelling good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Hi All

Been reading the forums for months now 
So I thought it was about time to join

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Willyza said:


> Hi All
> 
> Been reading the forums for months now
> So I thought it was about time to join


Most welcome. Trust the forum has added value for you. Looking forward to hear more from you in future. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Thanks Andre 
alot to read but will get there


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Willyza . Enjoy your stay .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Willyza

Glad to hear the forum has been helpful and you finally decided to step into the light 

So you're a vaper, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

jagga8008 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> My name is Jacques , been vaping for about 10 months and haven't touched a stinky. Used twisp mainly , till I discovered the Aspire Nautilus mini with a 30w Istick.



Welcome to the forum @jagga8008 
Congrats on the switch to vaping
You have a great tried and tested combination (istick and mini nautilus)
Enjoy the forum 

Ps - remember that Vapecon is taking place on 30 May in Fourways. Hope you can make it


----------



## Silver

Willyza said:


> Hi All
> 
> Been reading the forums for months now
> So I thought it was about time to join



Welcome to the forum @Willyza 
Glad you finally joined
Enjoy it and interact - we have a great place here!


----------



## Denvon




----------



## Willyza

@free3dom 
ye was tied at stalking the forums

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Willyza said:


> @free3dom
> ye was tied at stalking the forums





Just saw you are recently 10 months a vaper - congrats, and well done!


----------



## weezle

hi Guys and Gals

the names Wesley started my vaping journey 6 months ago and still going strong havnt picked up a stinky since.
started out on a green smoke then on to a evod kit and now vaping up a storm on istick 50w with sub tank mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

weezle said:


> hi Guys and Gals
> 
> the names Wesley started my vaping journey 6 months ago and still going strong havnt picked up a stinky since.
> started out on a green smoke then on to a evod kit and now vaping up a storm on istick 50w with sub tank mini


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on the 6 months - a great achievement. Great gear you are storming (vaping) on.


----------



## Willyza

Hi Dude 
Welcome and enjoy the vaping


----------



## weezle

thanks for the warm welcome guys


----------



## Monique@vapeshopsa

Hi VAPERS..

I am Monique and am representing for Vapeshop in Melrose Arch and Gateway.
I need to get set up on this forum as a vendor... How do I go about this?

#vapingislife


----------



## Yiannaki

Monique@vapeshopsa said:


> Hi VAPERS..
> 
> I am Monique and am representing for Vapeshop in Melrose Arch and Gateway.
> I need to get set up on this forum as a vendor... How do I go about this?
> 
> #vapingislife


Welcome to the forum @Monique@vapeshopsa 

Please send a private message to @Gizmo to arrange for you to become a supporting retailer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @weezle 

Congrats on going 6 months without a smoke...fantastic achievement 
And it's good to see your vape setup has evolved...you've ended up with some great gear, and have the experience to appreciate it 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Monique@vapeshopsa 

Glad to have you here representing Vapeshop 

As @Yiannaki said, just PM @Gizmo to get set up. 

You can also have a look at the vendor thread for more info 

Looking forward to having you on the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Hi, I'm Zadiac and I'm a vape addict........um......is this the right place? *looks around*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## weezle

welcome @Monique@vapeshopsa


----------



## Willyza

Welcome to all "I" missed after me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Igno

Hi, Igno here. Got into vaping about 6 months ago and have been lurking on this site for a while and learned quite a bit. I'm still on my Twisp and getting ready to get into more serious stuff. Looking at the Smok M80 Plus mod and the Kanger Subtank Mini, any opinions would be appreciated as I'm open to suggestions. Waiting for payday to get my gear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Igno

Oh, forgot to mention that I used to be a smoker for 13 years before I discovered vaping and haven't had a stinky since I started this journey, 6 Months and still going strong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crittilian23

Hi. My name is Andrew. have been smoking my Twisp since November last year. I have had some smokes in between but thats only after a few drinks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raslin

Welcome guys, hope you enjoy the forum. There's lots of info and a great bunch of people who will be happy to answer any questions. Enjoy the journey 

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## weezle

welcome @Igno smok m80 with sub tank mini is a awesome set up enjoy the vaping journey


----------



## weezle

welcome @Crittilian23


----------



## Raslin

@Ingo. I agree with @weezle the smok M80 is a very good mod and the subtank mini is a good match for the mod.

Since getting this combo about two months ago I am very happy with it and don't feel the need for anything else.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Va-poor

Jjjtppln n


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Igno 

Congrats on kicking a 13 year habbit, and switching to vaping...well done 

The Smok M80 is a fantastic piece of equipment and I highly recommend it. 

On the question of the SubTank Mini...it's an amazing atty, one of my favourites...but just be aware that it is a lung hitting device - which means that to use it effectively you will need to draw the vaper directly into your lungs. This can take some getting used to when coming from a twisp, where traditionally you would first draw the vaper into your mount before inhaling. You also lose that throat hit (which is the feeling you have in the back of your throat, similar to what you used to get from a cigarette).

Now I'm not saying don't get the SubTank Mini, I'm just saying it would be best for you to test out lung hitting first before spending money on something you may not like. On the other hand, you'll still have the twisp to ween you off of mouth to lung vaping if you find yourself enjoying the new style of vaping 

Feel free to ask if you have any more questions on the subject but know that, as the others have mentioned, this is a really great combo 

Enjoy the forum, and the new gear


----------



## free3dom

Crittilian23 said:


> Hi. My name is Andrew. have been *smoking *my Twisp since November last year. I have had some smokes in between but thats only after a few drinks.



Welcome @Crittilian23 

We don't "smoke" anything on here...we *vape* them 

But seriously, congrats on switching to vaping, even if you misbehave with a cigarette every once in a while you are still living a 100 times healthier - so it's all good 

Enjoy the forum, and the smoking vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Igno

Thanks for all the advise here, I appreciate all the input. @free3dom , the direct to lung inhale of the subtank mini is one of my main concerns as I was aware of this. What I wasnt aware of is the lack of throat hit, I tried with the twisp and there seems to be a slight throat hit when hitting the lungs direct. Will that be similar using the subtank mini, maybe with a tighter airflow? Thanks for the advise, it helps alot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Igno said:


> Hi, Igno here. Got into vaping about 6 months ago and have been lurking on this site for a while and learned quite a bit. I'm still on my Twisp and getting ready to get into more serious stuff. Looking at the Smok M80 Plus mod and the Kanger Subtank Mini, any opinions would be appreciated as I'm open to suggestions. Waiting for payday to get my gear.



Welcome @Igno
Congrats on the switch to vaping!!
Glad you found the forum and signed up instead of just reading

As for your upcoming gear, I am not an expert on those two devices but they seem good and seem like a good combo. The M80 is well liked by many. And the Kanger Subtank Mini is great because it offers you a strong vape and can use commercial coils as well as rebuildable.

All the best and let us kno how it goes

And keep in mind that Vapecon is happening on 30th May in Fouways.


----------



## Silver

Crittilian23 said:


> Hi. My name is Andrew. have been smoking my Twisp since November last year. I have had some smokes in between but thats only after a few drinks.



Welcome @Crittilian23 
Congrats on the vaping!
Enjoy the forum. We have a special place here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Igno said:


> Thanks for all the advise here, I appreciate all the input. @free3dom , the direct to lung inhale of the subtank mini is one of my main concerns as I was aware of this. What I wasnt aware of is the lack of throat hit, I tried with the twisp and there seems to be a slight throat hit when hitting the lungs direct. Will that be similar using the subtank mini, maybe with a tighter airflow? Thanks for the advise, it helps alot.



While there is some form of throat hit, it is generally much reduced and if you vape some high nicotine juice the throat hit is actually quite unpleasant due to the volume of vapour - not to mention that with higher nic you will probably run into problems with regards to your nicotine intake. Certain types of juices also give you more airflow, but I generally find that when I use these on lung hitting tanks it irritates my throat somewhat - not bad, and nowhere near smoking, but I do notice it. I also find high menthol juices very harsh on lung hitting devices - some members on here even dilute their menthol juices when using them in lung hitting tanks 

That said, the newer models of the SubTank Mini (the ones currently being sold at SkyBlue) do come with a tiny airflow hole which allows you to use it (more-or-less) for mouth to lung vaping. Unfortunately Kanger does not indicate the "version" of the SubTank mini on the box, so I'm not sure which other vendors stock the latest model - you can try contacting your preferred vendor and ask them if their model has "dual airflow" since this is the other extra addition for the newer ones with the smaller airflow setting 

It really is a great RTA (definitely in my top 3 of all time) and I don't want to dissuade you from getting one. Just make sure that if you do you get the latest iteration and I'm sure you will be fine. In the end, you do get used to lung hits quite easily, and many vapers end up preferring it, to the point where they no longer want to do mouth to lung hits


----------



## Manbearpig

Greetings good people!

Very cool forum that you have here! I have managed to rid myself from the stinkies just just over a year ago. Like many people I started my e-cig venture with my trusty twisp and vaping made sense to me ever since.

I have learned quite a bit from this forum already and also intend to contribute in the future.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

Manbearpig said:


> Greetings good people!
> 
> Very cool forum that you have here! I have managed to rid myself from the stinkies just just over a year ago. Like many people I started my e-cig venture with my trusty twisp and vaping made sense to me ever since.
> 
> I have learned quite a bit from this forum already and also intend to contribute in the future.


Hi @Manbearpig and welcome to the forum

Congrats on the stinky free year, looking forward to your input on the forum.

What device are you using at the moment?


----------



## Barak

Manbearpig said:


> Greetings good people!
> 
> Very cool forum that you have here! I have managed to rid myself from the stinkies just just over a year ago. Like many people I started my e-cig venture with my trusty twisp and vaping made sense to me ever since.
> 
> I have learned quite a bit from this forum already and also intend to contribute in the future.


Glad i got you off the twisp at last  Now to start with the mods...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Manbearpig

Riaz said:


> Hi @Manbearpig and welcome to the forum
> 
> Congrats on the stinky free year, looking forward to your input on the forum.
> 
> What device are you using at the moment?



Hi Riaz, 

Recently bought a eLeaf 30W with the Kanger Subtank and added the Subtank Mini to my collection over the weekend.Currently i'm using the 0.5 Ohm coils. The Mini is slightly better in my opinion because of the improved airflow (doesn't get as hot as the subtank).

Overall very happy with that combination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Manbearpig 

Congrats on a year of being smoke free, a fantastic achievement 

Glad to hear that twisp got you off the smoking (or is that on the vaping, I guess it's a matter of perspective  ) - they are fantastic in that regard 

You seem to be set for gear (at least for now) with the iStick 30W and Kanger SubTanks - I'm a big fan of the SubTank Mini myself and have one in my daily rotation 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Manbearpig said:


> Greetings good people!
> 
> Very cool forum that you have here! I have managed to rid myself from the stinkies just just over a year ago. Like many people I started my e-cig venture with my trusty twisp and vaping made sense to me ever since.
> 
> I have learned quite a bit from this forum already and also intend to contribute in the future.



Welcome to the forum @Manbearpig. 
Congrats and we'll done on your achievement of 1 year. 

Great to hear that you have already got something back from the forum. That I'd the purpose of it and it's always good to hear that the learning never stops. Please share some of your experiences over you vape journey with us


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Manbearpig 
Congrats on the switch to vaping!
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Manbearpig

Marzuq said:


> Welcome to the forum @Manbearpig.
> Congrats and we'll done on your achievement of 1 year.
> 
> Great to hear that you have already got something back from the forum. That I'd the purpose of it and it's always good to hear that the learning never stops. Please share some of your experiences over you vape journey with us



I'm still pretty new to all of this. This was my first month vaping something that is not a Twisp. As it stands I have spent over 2k this month on various and miscellaneous vaping accessories. Just returned from Vapemob with a bottle of Gambit and some 24G Kanthal.. I'm Officially broke for this month...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AdventONE

Hi Guys,

Kind of new to the forum, well signed up around mid last year, been on and off the forum quite often but only actively starting to post now.

Been vaping for almost a year and a half now, only started modding about a year ago though and loving it!

Currently DIY my own juice, started DIYing to get the flavours I couldn't find anywhere, but I ended enjoying my recipes so much that I rarely buy new juices now.

The setup I carry around with me is:

_Cloupor Mini + Subtank Mini
IPV Mini II + Atlantis V2_

At home I usually drip on my Dark Horse.

Although, I'm constantly buying new equipment so next week might be something completely different!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @AdventONE . Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Marzuq

Manbearpig said:


> I'm still pretty new to all of this. This was my first month vaping something that is not a Twisp. As it stands I have spent over 2k this month on various and miscellaneous vaping accessories. Just returned from Vapemob with a bottle of Gambit and some 24G Kanthal.. I'm Officially broke for this month...


you will have to get used that sensation lol. its a common problem for us vapers to go overboard and kill the vape budget and every other budget on vape gear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

AdventONE said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Kind of new to the forum, well signed up around mid last year, been on and off the forum quite often but only actively starting to post now.
> 
> Been vaping for almost a year and a half now, only started modding about a year ago though and loving it!
> 
> Currently DIY my own juice, started DIYing to get the flavours I couldn't find anywhere, but I ended enjoying my recipes so much that I rarely buy new juices now.
> 
> The setup I carry around with me is:
> 
> _Cloupor Mini + Subtank Mini
> IPV Mini II + Atlantis V2_
> 
> At home I usually drip on my Dark Horse.
> 
> Although, I'm constantly buying new equipment so next week might be something completely different!



Welcome to the forum @AdventONE 
Hope you enjoy your stay. 
We have a special place here.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @AdventONE 

Glad to see you decided to chime in after being a silent member for so long - we appreciate all participation 
Being a seasoned vaper, other members can benefit from your experience 

DIY is a really great way to get nice juice without killing the budget - leaving more for new mods, which there is never a shortage of. There is a very active DIY community on here, so hope to see you interacting there 

Keep enjoying the forum, and play along if you like...the more the merrier


----------



## Yoda

Hi Everyone.

My name is Willie and I'm a final year student in potch finishing my financial accounting degree this year.
i started smoking 3 years ago have not fully stopped but vaping is saving me a little at a time. Went from smoking almost 2 packs a day to about 2 stinkies a day. Hoping that upgrading my gear will help me stop finally.

I have been reading this forum for about 3 months but only became a member last night after not being able to fall asleep.
Really love the attitude and positivity of this forum!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Yoda said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> My name is Willie and I'm a final year student in potch finishing my financial accounting degree this year.
> i started smoking 3 years ago have not fully stopped but vaping is saving me a little at a time. Went from smoking almost 2 packs a day to about 2 stinkies a day. Hoping that upgrading my gear will help me stop finally.
> 
> I have been reading this forum for about 3 months but only became a member last night after not being able to fall asleep.
> Really love the attitude and positivity of this forum!!!



Welcome to the forum @Yoda
We met on the other thread 
Congrats on the vaping and cutting down of stinkies. Great thing you have done!

Glad you finally joined.

Enjoy your stay and wishing you all the best

PS - when you get a chance, please change your location to Potchefstroom instead of South Africa. The location helps with many things on the forum. Just log in with a normal browser, click your name in the top right, then Personal Settings. Then find the Location field.


----------



## Yoda

@Silver 

Will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yoda said:


> @Silver
> 
> Will do!



Thanks - much better!


----------



## free3dom

Welcome master @Yoda 

Congrats on taking the first step. For some the switch from vaping takes a bit longer than for others, and there is nothing wrong with that 

Once you get something that can fulfill your nicotine requirements, giving up completely is just a mental exercise - this can be challenging, but it is definitely worth the effort 

Best of luck with the studies - you will need the accounting skills once the vape gear bug gets a hold of you 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*
Vapecon countdown.... Next week Saturday.... 9 days from now

Attention all new members!*

*VapeCon 2015 *is taking place on *30 May 2015 *in Fourways, JHB. 

This is SA's first vape convention. Lots of vapers and retailers will be there. It is going to be fabulous! 
There will be competitions and prizes as well as great deals on vape gear and juice.
Whether you are starting out, just curious or an advanced vaper - come along and have a jol with us.

Check out this thread - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2015-the-cloud-is-starting-to-get-bigger.t9896/
Or the VapeCon website - www.vapecon.co.za


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lillybell

Hi 

My Name is Leanne, I was an on again off again smoker, I started vaping about a year ago. I have since stopped stinkies all together and couldn't imagine having one again. I started on an Ego style device, moved onto the Eleaf and use a dripper as and when the need arises. I enjoy dripping, there is just nothing that compares in terms of flavour. Although mostly at home, sticky juice not so great in a handbag, also pretty kak at rewicking and building coils, that is what I leave for my better half to fiddle with.

Looking forward to making the lady circle of vapers bigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Lillybell 

Congrats on getting off the cigs, well done 

Glad to hear you are enjoying the dripping experience, even though it seems your better half is doing most of the heavy lifting 

Dripping is definitely the way to go for flavour, but there is an easier way...look into getting yourself a bottom fed device, with a suitable bottom fed dripper - it's the best of both worlds. No sticky juice, just flavour  There are a couple of options around, with the Reo being the gold standard 

Enjoy the forum and looking forward to seeing the "lady circle of vapors" grow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest

Welcome guys and Gal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lillybell

Thank you for the warm welcome!

I have a friend who uses a Rio, just never been a fan of the form factor, fickle I guess.

Any other bottom fed that can be recommended?


----------



## free3dom

Lillybell said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> I have a friend who uses a Rio, just never been a fan of the form factor, fickle I guess.
> 
> Any other bottom fed that can be recommended?



There are two other contenders available locally right now, but all are similar to the Reo in form factor (more or less). 
One is a regulated device though 

Terminator BF

Geyscano 50W BF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph

Sup peeps, 

My name is Jéan. I was a smoker since standard 7 and never thought I'd quit until about 8 months ago when my wife ended up in hospital with pneumonia. The doc told her she had to quit smoking, which inevitably meant I had to stop, so I went out and got us each a twisp. That went great for a while and then I decided to upgrade after chatting to some experienced vapers, so I got a clk1280 with a Genitank. That went well for a while and then after a friend got into sub-ohming I decided to upgrade again. I am now the proud owner of a 50w istick and my subtank will follow soon. 

I've also played around with rebuilding the coils on my Genitank and the results have been very good (after some experimenting) I liked throwing together the juices and have now upgraded to a full on DIY kit from Skyblue. I mixed my first batch today after a great chat with @Melinda and @Derick. You guys Rock! 

So that's my story! 8 months off the stinkies and totally obsessed with vaping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Zenooph said:


> Sup peeps,
> 
> My name is Jéan. I was a smoker since standard 7 and never thought I'd quit until about 8 months ago when my wife ended up in hospital with pneumonia. The doc told her she had to quit smoking, which inevitably meant I had to stop, so I went out and got us each a twisp. That went great for a while and then I decided to upgrade after chatting to some experienced vapers, so I got a clk1280 with a Genitank. That went well for a while and then after a friend got into sub-ohming I decided to upgrade again. I am now the proud owner of a 50w istick and my subtank will follow soon.
> 
> I've also played around with rebuilding the coils on my Genitank and the results have been very good (after some experimenting) I liked throwing together the juices and have now upgraded to a full on DIY kit from Skyblue. I mixed my first batch today after a great chat with @Melinda and @Derick. You guys Rock!
> 
> So that's my story! 8 months off the stinkies and totally obsessed with vaping


Most welcome to the ward of the obsessed! Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph

Thanks @Andre. 
I can see myself spending a lot of time here and a lot of money on vape gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Zenooph said:


> Sup peeps,
> 
> My name is Jéan. I was a smoker since standard 7 and never thought I'd quit until about 8 months ago when my wife ended up in hospital with pneumonia. The doc told her she had to quit smoking, which inevitably meant I had to stop, so I went out and got us each a twisp. That went great for a while and then I decided to upgrade after chatting to some experienced vapers, so I got a clk1280 with a Genitank. That went well for a while and then after a friend got into sub-ohming I decided to upgrade again. I am now the proud owner of a 50w istick and my subtank will follow soon.
> 
> I've also played around with rebuilding the coils on my Genitank and the results have been very good (after some experimenting) I liked throwing together the juices and have now upgraded to a full on DIY kit from Skyblue. I mixed my first batch today after a great chat with @Melinda and @Derick. You guys Rock!
> 
> So that's my story! 8 months off the stinkies and totally obsessed with vaping



Welcome to the forum @Zenooph 
Congrats on giving up smoking. Great achievement!
Wishing you all the best for your journey 
Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph

This might sound a bit daft, especially from someone who works in IT, but where do I change my country?

I'm definitely not in the USA


----------



## Silver

Zenooph said:


> This might sound a bit daft, especially from someone who works in IT, but where do I change my country?
> 
> I'm definitely not in the USA



Hi @Zenooph 
Dont worry, thats not a daft question
You cant change the country flag indicator
It is automatically displayed by the forum software based on your IP address. So maybe your ISP is connecting via a IP address that looks like the USA

Dont worry, your locatiom field still says Johannesburg, so we know thats where you are

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Zenooph 

Congrats on 8 months of vaping, both you and your wife - glad to hear that that such a bad experience led to such a great outcome 

You seem to be well set with gear...and the obsession for the next big thing seems to have taken hold of you as well - the forum is a nice support group in this regard, but also part of the problem 

Good to hear you met @Melinda and @Derick at SkyBlue - they are amazing people and we are very lucky to have them 

Enjoy the forum, the vaping, the DIY, and the clean fresh air (and the new dripper)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph

Thanks @free3dom 
I'm already feeling right at home.

I'm loving the clean fresh air. When I smell someone smoking I actually can't believe I used to stink that bad

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Zenooph said:


> Thanks @free3dom
> I'm already feeling right at home.
> 
> I'm loving the clean fresh air. When I smell someone smoking I actually can't believe I used to stink that bad



The world just smells better when vaping - well mostly, sometimes it's more of a curse to be able to smell properly again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RooiRoman

Good day fellow forum members. At long last I signed up instead of just checking the forum when a problem persists or when a bargain pops up. Lol.
Im currently studying to be an accountant.
I live for paintball! Love it! Started vaping about 8 or so months ago. Started out on the better side of things as a bro was already vaping strong. Owned quite a few mods and rba's. 
Currently vaping an annarchrist mod with a tobh dripper as my Reogot jacked by my girlfriend. Hopefully by wednesday we will be sorted with another Reo. 
Thanks to all for keeping the forum running and all the tips/advice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

RooiRoman said:


> Good day fellow forum members. At long last I signed up instead of just checking the forum when a problem persists or when a bargain pops up. Lol.
> Im currently studying to be an accountant.
> I live for paintball! Love it! Started vaping about 8 or so months ago. Started out on the better side of things as a bro was already vaping strong. Owned quite a few mods and rba's.
> Currently vaping an annarchrist mod with a tobh dripper as my Reogot jacked by my girlfriend. Hopefully by wednesday we will be sorted with another Reo.
> Thanks to all for keeping the forum running and all the tips/advice.


Jack your Reo back man! Or just get her her own 

There are a few circulating the classifieds at the moment 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @RooiRoman 

Congrats on switching (I'm assuming here) to vaping and attaining Reonaut status...it helps to have a vape-buddy 
Glad to hear you're enjoying some good gear, it makes the vape all that much nicer - hope you get another Reo soon 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome to All 
great choice,great choice


----------



## brett Franklin

Hi guys I have been using a twisp from Feb 2014 and recently purchased an aspire atlantis 2.0. pretty new to higher end vapers! joined to learn about DIY juices and also to seek resources to rebuild coils and generally just to increase my knowledge on the vaping scene 
Brett (Dingo)


----------



## Willyza

@brett Franklin, don't feel alone on this journey, there is so much 
and I must say quite fun learning, BUT be patient I tried to take it
all in and its just not going to happen overnight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Hey Dingo, Welcome to the Best Forum in the world mate!!
DIY is loads of fun, I've been doing it seriously for a while now, so feel free to shoot me a Private Message, and I'll happily help you out wherever you need it.
Have fun on the forum, and don't forget to ask questions, no question is a stupid question!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brett Franklin

Willyza said:


> @brett Franklin, don't feel alone on this journey, there is so much
> and I must say quite fun learning, BUT be patient I tried to take it
> all in and its just not going to happen overnight


 Yeah honestly that's the plan mate! im just trying to gather as much info so as not to flush to many $$ down the toilet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brett Franklin

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hey Dingo, Welcome to the Best Forum in the world mate!!
> DIY is loads of fun, I've been doing it seriously for a while now, so feel free to shoot me a Private Message, and I'll happily help you out wherever you need it.
> Have fun on the forum, and don't forget to ask questions, no question is a stupid question!!!!


 There is Soooo much info online but some of it goes over my head  but my atlantis 2 is due to arrive in the next few days! im keen to get into mixing my own juice as I have cheap access to VG and PG but not for the liquid nicotine.... so the search continues 
Dingo


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @brett Franklin, there is a lot of info on DIY Juice in this section of the forum:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/
and
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/

Take your time, go through it all at your own pace, it can be a bit daunting at first but you'll pick it up pretty quick.

btw, I have edited your signature, it's never a good idea to advertise your cell phone number in any public space online.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @brett Franklin 

Head over to SkyBlue Vaping for the highest quality (and cheapest) liquid nicotine in the country. They also sell a great selection of flavours, and have a starter kit with some goodies to get you going with mixing up a storm. And they ship nationwide 

Start out slow, and enjoy the journey. DIY is like cooking, you can make something simple very easily or dive in deep and come up with something out of this world. It's a great extra hobby in the world of vaping 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## CameronN

Hey Guys. 
Cameron here. Great forum!
Smoked for 15 years, 20 a day...
Been vaping for a little over two weeks now and have not had a cig since I bought my twisp... 

Now for some advice... there is a lot on this forum (that is way above me)
The twisp is great, but it seems inconsistent... I want a machine that tastes the same every time I drag it. Consistent clouds, consistent flavour. Consistent nicotine. I find myself puffing on this thing a lot to maintain. I have changed the coil and I clean it regularly (once a week) Something that lasts throughout the day, that I can charge over night.

Should I just wait and get used to the twisp or should I upgrade to a better unit?

Any advice will be appreciated
Thanks in advance
C

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Hi and welcome to the forum @CameronN 

When you reach the point that you just did, its better to upgrade to a better device.

A good percentage of vapers on this forum started using twisp (and similar type devices), so upgrading is inevitable.

A good place to start when upgrading is to decide what you willing to spend.

We can take it from there 

*congrats on kicking the stinkies


----------



## Calvin

Hi there, I am Calvin. I didn't mean to stop smoking I just wanted to see what this vaping thing was all about... its been months since my last cigarette. Vaping has me hooked, from the flavours to researching and collecting of new hardware, I enjoy it all. Not to mention the people I have met seem to be the friendliest people I have encountered in a while. Vape Club has one me over as a permanent supporter.

Current set up is a lemo v2 on a istick 30 with some good ol devils breathe in the tank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Calvin said:


> Hi there, I am Calvin. I didn't mean to stop smoking I just wanted to see what this vaping thing was all about... its been months since my last cigarette. Vaping has me hooked, from the flavours to researching and collecting of new hardware, I enjoy it all. Not to mention the people I have met seem to be the friendliest people I have encountered in a while. Vape Club has one me over as a permanent supporter.
> 
> Current set up is a lemo v2 on a istick 30 with some good ol devils breathe in the tank.


Most welcome to the forum. Another accidental vaper, just like me. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Calvin said:


> Hi there, I am Calvin. I didn't mean to stop smoking I just wanted to see what this vaping thing was all about... its been months since my last cigarette. Vaping has me hooked, from the flavours to researching and collecting of new hardware, I enjoy it all. Not to mention the people I have met seem to be the friendliest people I have encountered in a while. Vape Club has one me over as a permanent supporter.
> 
> Current set up is a lemo v2 on a istick 30 with some good ol devils breathe in the tank.


Awesome @Calvin, welcome to the madness


----------



## Andre

CameronN said:


> Hey Guys.
> Cameron here. Great forum!
> Smoked for 15 years, 20 a day...
> Been vaping for a little over two weeks now and have not had a cig since I bought my twisp...
> 
> Now for some advice... there is a lot on this forum (that is way above me)
> The twisp is great, but it seems inconsistent... I want a machine that tastes the same every time I drag it. Consistent clouds, consistent flavour. Consistent nicotine. I find myself puffing on this thing a lot to maintain. I have changed the coil and I clean it regularly (once a week) Something that lasts throughout the day, that I can charge over night.
> 
> Should I just wait and get used to the twisp or should I upgrade to a better unit?
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated
> Thanks in advance
> C


Go for the setup below. And get some juices from the same vendor (www.vapourmountain.co.za) at the same time.

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/eleaf-istick-30w-2200mah-silver/

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/aspire-nautilus-mini-bvc/

Some extra coils here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/aspire-nautilus-coil-bvc-upgrade/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie

Hey hey. I'm Charl and I've been vaping from Feb 15. Having difficulty with my hardware currently, so I'm back to Camel Lights. Need better gear, that's why I'm here...


----------



## theyettie

theyettie said:


> Hey hey. I'm Charl and I've been vaping from Feb 15. Having difficulty with my hardware currently, so I'm back to Camel Lights. Need better gear, that's why I'm here...



No reply needed, I'll follow the links above. Sweeeeet!!!!!


----------



## Clint

Hi i r me and i r a vaper and like it alot lol
vaping for plus / minus 2 years on and off but going for gold these days........

lekker to be here, hope to learn alot, ja and sees like new stuffs jaaaaa

Thats me


----------



## DarkSide

Hi to all, and greetings from Cape Town

New to the this vaping phenomenon. really battled to get going, had so many problems with my two devices, gave up, but so sick of the cigs that I went back to my devices, have two Twisp clearo's, not really happy with these and really want to upgrade. Saw the Aero model, done so much reading on the web and was quite shocked to see the comments of many regarding vaping and what is actually available here in South Africa. Before I rush out in the morning, currently on leave recovering from major dental surgery, another reason to stay away from my "camels", any advice from the learned members would be so appreciated. I really want to vape away but so tired of the "little" amount of "smoke", just so disheartened.

Good to be here and looking forward to learning from all the members.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

DarkSide said:


> Hi to all, and greetings from Cape Town
> 
> New to the this vaping phenomenon. really battled to get going, had so many problems with my two devices, gave up, but so sick of the cigs that I went back to my devices, have two Twisp clearo's, not really happy with these and really want to upgrade. Saw the Aero model, done so much reading on the web and was quite shocked to see the comments of many regarding vaping and what is actually available here in South Africa. Before I rush out in the morning, currently on leave recovering from major dental surgery, another reason to stay away from my "camels", any advice from the learned members would be so appreciated. I really want to vape away but so tired of the "little" amount of "smoke", just so disheartened.
> 
> Good to be here and looking forward to learning from all the members.
> 
> Regards


Most welcome to the forum. 
From your comments I would suggest something like the following for you for proper clouds. An iSTick 50W battery, which should give you enough power going forward. And awesome battery life of 4400 mAh. With that a Kanger Subtank Mini, which comes with 0.5 ohm and or 1.2 ohm coils. Maybe start with the 1.2 ohm coils. Also a rebuildable deck for the not too distant future. This setup should be flexible enough to serve you for some time.
Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

DarkSide said:


> Hi to all, and greetings from Cape Town
> 
> New to the this vaping phenomenon. really battled to get going, had so many problems with my two devices, gave up, but so sick of the cigs that I went back to my devices, have two Twisp clearo's, not really happy with these and really want to upgrade. Saw the Aero model, done so much reading on the web and was quite shocked to see the comments of many regarding vaping and what is actually available here in South Africa. Before I rush out in the morning, currently on leave recovering from major dental surgery, another reason to stay away from my "camels", any advice from the learned members would be so appreciated. I really want to vape away but so tired of the "little" amount of "smoke", just so disheartened.
> 
> Good to be here and looking forward to learning from all the members.
> 
> Regards





Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum.
> From your comments I would suggest something like the following for you for proper clouds. An iSTick 50W battery, which should give you enough power going forward. And awesome battery life of 4400 mAh. With that a Kanger Subtank Mini, which comes with 0.5 ohm and or 1.2 ohm coils. Maybe start with the 1.2 ohm coils. Also a rebuildable deck for the not too distant future. This setup should be flexible enough to serve you for some time.
> Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


Here is a picture of that combo. Taken from this post.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarkSide

Andre said:


> Here is a picture of that combo. Taken from this post.


Thanks so much, already used your advise and mailed a vape shop here in Cape Town, eagerly awaiting a reply.


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Here is a picture of that combo. Taken from this post.


Yip, definitely a winning combo, lekker dik wolkies, awesome flavour, no leaking and 3 to 4 days on a charge. 

Welcome to the forum @DarkSide


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @CameronN 

Congrats on giving up smoking after 15 years...the first stretch is a bit rough, but once you get over that you'll never look back - well, maybe a glance 

There are a ton of options for upgrading, and it sounds like you definitely need to - the most important part of switching to vaping from smoking is a consistent and satisfying vape, and from the sounds of it that is not what you are getting. As to what to get, you could give the new Twisp Aero a try. It is a rebranded Ego One and it is an amazing vape - guaranteed. Or, you could save some money and just get a Ego One. Both of these will give you a very consistent and satisfying vape and will deliver more than enough nicotine to keep you off the cigarettes 

There are so many other options too, but it might be a bit much to take in after only two weeks of vaping. But feel free to look around and ask as many questions as you need.

Best of luck and enjoy the forum


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Calvin 

Congrats on being lured into a better way of life - what a happy surprise 

The hobby side of vaping, and the awesome community, is something that contributes greatly to the loss of desire for smoking - at least it was in my case. Glad to hear you are enjoying it as well 

Great setup, and juice...and Vape Club is amazing 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @theyettie 

Best of luck finding a setup that gets you off the cigarettes permanently - it's worth the effort 
Follow the advice (and/or links) given and I'm sure you'll be vaping up a storm soon enough and never look at a Camel (heavy/light) ever again 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Clint 

Love the excitement....bring it 
You've come to the right place, we all be a little mad about vaping here 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @DarkSide 

Sorry to hear that you are struggling, but if you follow @Andre 's advice you will be vaping up a storm in no time 

The Twisp Aero is a fantastic little device too - it is so unlike any other Twisp device. It is basically a high end device from another manufacturer (Joyetech) called the Ego One which they have had modified slightly and rebranded. The vape off it is right up there with the SubTank, and the total device is tiny in size. It also produces massive clouds if that's what you are after 

Best of luck finding your perfect setup, and enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

*

Attention all members, especially newer members that may not know*

*VapeCon 2015 *is taking place on *30 May 2015 *in Fourways, JHB. 

This is SA's first vape convention. Lots of vapers and retailers will be there. It is going to be fabulous! 
There will be competitions and prizes as well as great deals on vape gear and juice.
Whether you are starting out, just curious or an advanced vaper - come along and have a jol with us.

Check out this thread - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2015-the-cloud-is-starting-to-get-bigger.t9896/
Or the VapeCon website - www.vapecon.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## brett Franklin

CameronN said:


> Hey Guys.
> Cameron here. Great forum!
> Smoked for 15 years, 20 a day...
> Been vaping for a little over two weeks now and have not had a cig since I bought my twisp...
> 
> Now for some advice... there is a lot on this forum (that is way above me)
> The twisp is great, but it seems inconsistent... I want a machine that tastes the same every time I drag it. Consistent clouds, consistent flavour. Consistent nicotine. I find myself puffing on this thing a lot to maintain. I have changed the coil and I clean it regularly (once a week) Something that lasts throughout the day, that I can charge over night.
> 
> Should I just wait and get used to the twisp or should I upgrade to a better unit?
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated
> Thanks in advance
> C


 Well done on your two weeks mate in the coming weeks you'll feel your taste buds come back to life! and the lungs feel better also! the Twisp is what I started on also and got me through the first twelve months of no cigs, the main thing with the twisp is the mouthpiece pull it off and dry any drips or liquid that are present in the top piece and blow out the mouthpiece, its pretty much the only thing other than the coil that can interfere with the quality of vaping the twisp, which in my humble opinion is a great starting point..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## brett Franklin

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @brett Franklin, there is a lot of info on DIY Juice in this section of the forum:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/
> and
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/
> 
> Take your time, go through it all at your own pace, it can be a bit daunting at first but you'll pick it up pretty quick.
> 
> btw, I have edited your signature, it's never a good idea to advertise your cell phone number in any public space online.


 Cheers mate I didn't give the number a second thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Hi Guys

THANKS for all the advice from the members on this forum and a Big “Shout-Out” to VapeMod in Kenilworth for all the amazing assistance and advice, really happy with my set-up, the Grandmaster flavour really appropriate as every cough in the store was truly a masterpiece, even the car guard asked me if I was okay, coughing away happily in my vape filled car. 
Getting the hang of it now, truly a fantastic “lung lubricant" and "jooce". I purchased the black eLeaf iStick 50W with a nice sleeve, Arctic Sub-Ohm tank with a box of 0.5 coils.

Thanks again to all.

Regards

Daniel

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

DarkSide said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> THANKS for all the advice from the members on this forum and a Big “Shout-Out” to VapeMod in Kenilworth for all the amazing assistance and advice, really happy with my set-up, the Grandmaster flavour really appropriate as every cough in the store was truly a masterpiece, even the car guard asked me if I was okay, coughing away happily in my vape filled car.
> Getting the hang of it now, truly a fantastic “lung lubricant" and "jooce". I purchased the black eLeaf iStick 50W with a nice sleeve, Arctic Sub-Ohm tank with a box of 0.5 coils.
> 
> Thanks again to all.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Daniel


Way to go, enjoy. Those sleeves are great.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CameronN

Thanks @Riaz, @Andre, @free3dom and @brett Franklin for the awesome responses. I will do the research on your recommendations. You guys rock! Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolf

Hi people name's Thaakir. I'm off the stinky for a month now can't stand the smell of it anymore.... vaping made it easier to stop, but that cravings still hit pretty hard

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## nemo

Hi All

Well not much to say as I am still trying to get into vaping. (hope that's what its called) I was on the stinkies for 20 years and then stopped cold turkey. The mrs also stopped cold turkey after an operation she had 3 years ago. Sadly about 2 years after stopping life got a bit much and I fell back on the cancer sticks. 

I have just really wasted my money by buying 2 different flea market devices and what I am now assuming after lurking for 2 or 3 days some fake juice. I did not know there was so may devices out there and a community of local supporters. I have stayed of the stinkies for about 3 weeks now. I am having a real hard time but that I am sure is more related to the gear I have and I really don't want to get back onto the coffin nails.

Well i will be checking out the store in a bit, I am on a real tight budget and a total noob so before I go asking a million silly questions I am going to try and educate myself a bit.

oh the gear is escape and that's about all I know. Being from China mall I have no faith on anything the packaging says.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

nemo said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well not much to say as I am still trying to get into vaping. (hope that's what its called) I was on the stinkies for 20 years and then stopped cold turkey. The mrs also stopped cold turkey after an operation she had 3 years ago. Sadly about 2 years after stopping life got a bit much and I fell back on the cancer sticks.
> 
> I have just really wasted my money by buying 2 different flea market devices and what I am now assuming after lurking for 2 or 3 days some fake juice. I did not know there was so may devices out there and a community of local supporters. I have stayed of the stinkies for about 3 weeks now. I am having a real hard time but that I am sure is more related to the gear I have and I really don't want to get back onto the coffin nails.
> 
> Well i will be checking out the store in a bit, I am on a real tight budget and a total noob so before I go asking a million silly questions I am going to try and educate myself a bit.
> 
> oh the gear is escape and that's about all I know. Being from China mall I have no faith on anything the packaging says.


Most welcome to the forum. Yeah, the China mall gear and jooses will make it very hard on you. Browse around and shout if you have any questions. All the best.
PS: Consider going to the VapeCon on Saturday. You will get great personal advice and some great specials there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## nemo

Andre said:


> PS: Consider going to the VapeCon on Saturday. You will get great personal advice and some great specials there.


I Will have a look see now where it is and hold out till then, thanks  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

nemo said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well not much to say as I am still trying to get into vaping. (hope that's what its called) I was on the stinkies for 20 years and then stopped cold turkey. The mrs also stopped cold turkey after an operation she had 3 years ago. Sadly about 2 years after stopping life got a bit much and I fell back on the cancer sticks.
> 
> I have just really wasted my money by buying 2 different flea market devices and what I am now assuming after lurking for 2 or 3 days some fake juice. I did not know there was so may devices out there and a community of local supporters. I have stayed of the stinkies for about 3 weeks now. I am having a real hard time but that I am sure is more related to the gear I have and I really don't want to get back onto the coffin nails.
> 
> Well i will be checking out the store in a bit, I am on a real tight budget and a total noob so before I go asking a million silly questions I am going to try and educate myself a bit.
> 
> oh the gear is escape and that's about all I know. Being from China mall I have no faith on anything the packaging says.


Greetings nemo

Glad you decided to join the community!
To decide to stop smoking is an easy decision to make in one's mind but a lot harder to practice. Each of us here have a story to tell on their vape journey. We are just pleased you decided to do something about it!

This a a very supportive community with lots of helpful members and vendors. Combined they make an awesome group of friends and family. Any questions on anything vape related, no matter how small or silly it may seem, May just help someone else in reading the responses.

Good luck and welcome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

First, congrats on giving up the cigs...a month is a great achievement 

The first few months are a bit rough as there are moments where the cravings creep back in, but after that it keeps getting easier and easier until one day you realize you no longer crave it at all - that is a wonderful day 

What I would usually do when those bad cravings hit, was to vape like a madman - just keep puffing away like crazy - until the craving subsides. Sometimes it worked better than others, but nearly 10 months in now and I can guarantee you it will be worth struggling through those moments 

Higher nicotine juices, as well as flavours that your really enjoy tend to help as well - also upgrading your devices to something with better nicotine delivery does wonders 

Enjoy the forum, and the vape

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wolf

I was moving with a twisp clearo for a while and yesterday I managed to get an aspire atlantis unfortunately for now I'm still using twisp juice but the flavour is absolutely amazing now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolf

This is the combo

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @nemo

Congrats on getting off the cigs, for the second time - it'll be better this time, as soon as you get the gear sorted out 

Unfortunately, there is a lot of crap out there - but luckily you found the forum and can now proceed to be completely overwhelmed 

Good luck with the research, and please feel free to ask as many questions as you want, we do not consider any of them stupid, ever 

As @Andre said, going into a store and talking to them should get you sorted out in no time 

Enjoy the forum and best of luck


----------



## free3dom

Wolf said:


> This is the combo



Nice...now you're cooking 

Just a quick PSA, since you are in JHB. Try and attend VapeCon on Saturday (info here) - there will be great deals on some amazing juices


----------



## nemo

Thanks Guys, much appreciated was just informed that we have a function to attend Saturday 
Well I will browse around as I am sure many of my questions have been answered already they are rather general.

The one question I am sure is asked on a regular basis is the most difficult to answer and the simplest .... don't you just love those.
I am on a tight budget (aren't we all) and would like if possible to get a "starter kit" to replace the hardware and a bottle of juice I only have about R400 - R600 to spend to get started with which does not appear to be much looking at the prices.
Any way let me get back to browsing around and see what I can find seeing I cant make Saturday now.


----------



## Willyza

Hi Guys Hope u enjoy it here


----------



## Script3d

Hello

I'm Script, i have been an on and off vaper for around 2 years as evod's and stock batteries just weren't doing it for me, slowly been trying new some new hardware. Recently acquired an Eleaf istick and a couple of decent Clearomizers (T3'D, Protank 2 and AeroTank ) which really hit the spot and i haven't touched a cig since

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Script3d said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm Script, i have been an on and off vaper for around 2 years as evod's and stock batteries just weren't doing it for me, slowly been trying new some new hardware. Recently acquired an Eleaf istick and a couple of decent Clearomizers (T3'D, Protank 2 and AeroTank ) which really hit the spot and i haven't touched a cig since


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit for good. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Script3d

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit for good. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.



Will do thanks


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Script3d 

Well done on staying off the cigarettes - the newer devices really make it that much easier to rid yourself of that bad habit once and for all. You might get a new habit as reward, but it's a much nicer one 

Best of luck with the vaping, and feel free to ask if you need any advice 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

*Attention all members, especially newer members that may not know.


*

*VapeCon 2015 *is taking place *TOMORROW - SATURDAY* *30 May 2015 *in Fourways, JHB.

Venue: Smugglers Pub - Cnr Witkoppen and Riverbend Road, Fourways
Time: Starts at 10am 

This is SA's first vape convention. Lots of vapers and retailers will be there. It is going to be fabulous! 
There will be competitions and prizes as well as great deals on vape gear and juice.
Whether you are starting out, just curious or an advanced vaper - come along and have a jol with us.

Check out this thread - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2015-the-cloud-is-starting-to-get-bigger.t9896/
Or the VapeCon website - www.vapecon.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Script3d

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Script3d
> 
> Well done on staying off the cigarettes - the newer devices really make it that much easier to rid yourself of that bad habit once and for all. You might get a new habit as reward, but it's a much nicer one
> 
> Best of luck with the vaping, and feel free to ask if you need any advice
> 
> Enjoy the forum



Thanks you , will do ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo

Script3d said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm Script, i have been an on and off vaper for around 2 years as evod's and stock batteries just weren't doing it for me, slowly been trying new some new hardware. Recently acquired an Eleaf istick and a couple of decent Clearomizers (T3'D, Protank 2 and AeroTank ) which really hit the spot and i haven't touched a cig since


Welcome and congratulations great to hear

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogerm1308

Hi Guys. 

Thanks for having me here. I've been Twisping for two weeks now and just got myself an Istick 30w & Nautilus combo. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction regarding this combo. Off the bat it seems like this will keep me satisfied for a long time. Vaping has been so good up to now, that I constantly ask myself the question : "What's the catch?" So much flavour and aroma. No known health hazards, no stink smell and no anti-social behaviour. It looks like I'll be saving a pretty pennie too...so really now....What's the catch?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo

rogerm1308 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Thanks for having me here. I've been Twisping for two weeks now and just got myself an Istick 30w & Nautilus combo. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction regarding this combo. Off the bat it seems like this will keep me satisfied for a long time. Vaping has been so good up to now, that I constantly ask myself the question : "What's the catch?" So much flavour and aroma. No known health hazards, no stink smell and no anti-social behaviour. It looks like I'll be saving a pretty pennie too...so really now....What's the catch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well done, the catch is all the gizmos and gadgets  darn wish I could have made it to vapecon today.


----------



## Silver

*Attention all members, especially newer members that may not know.*

*VapeCon 2015 *is taking place *TODAY* *30 May 2015 *in Fourways, JHB.

Venue: Smugglers Pub - Cnr Witkoppen and Riverbend Road, Fourways
Time: Starts at 10am 

This is SA's first vape convention. Lots of vapers and retailers will be there. It is going to be fabulous! 
There will be competitions and prizes as well as great deals on vape gear and juice.
Whether you are starting out, just curious or an advanced vaper - come along and have a jol with us.

Check out this thread - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2015-the-cloud-is-starting-to-get-bigger.t9896/
Or the VapeCon website - www.vapecon.co.za


----------



## rogerm1308

nemo said:


> Well done, the catch is all the gizmos and gadgets  darn wish I could have made it to vapecon today.


Yeah...and I'm a bit of a gadget freak as it is 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

rogerm1308 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Thanks for having me here. I've been Twisping for two weeks now and just got myself an Istick 30w & Nautilus combo. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction regarding this combo. Off the bat it seems like this will keep me satisfied for a long time. Vaping has been so good up to now, that I constantly ask myself the question : "What's the catch?" So much flavour and aroma. No known health hazards, no stink smell and no anti-social behaviour. It looks like I'll be saving a pretty pennie too...so really now....What's the catch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Most welcome. Yes, caught me by surprise as well how easy it was. As @nemo said, the CUD (compulsive upgrade disorder) is the catch. And chasing juices could be. But more than worth it. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogerm1308

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Yes, caught me by surprise as well how easy it was. As @nemo said, the CUD (compulsive upgrade disorder) is the catch. And chasing juices could be. But more than worth it. Happy vaping.


CUD LoL. Had a few CUD's with other things in life, so hopeful I've learnt how to manage it with this vice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlzz

I am an American and I got into vape when I couldn't smoke early on, I wasn't thrilled with it in '08 but I traveled a lot and cig-alikes were a lot better than nothing.

Now it has been over a year since I lit anything on fire and breathed it in. I lived in Joburg for a while as an expat years ago and I am heading back and as a full time vaper now, I'm a little uncertain about the expectations and rules. I would love any advice I can get, I have found the newness of vaping makes for complex receptions. Simply put what are the general acceptance thresholds in SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Charlzz said:


> I am an American and I got into vape when I couldn't smoke early on, I wasn't thrilled with it in '08 but I traveled a lot and cig-alikes were a lot better than nothing.
> 
> Now it has been over a year since I lit anything on fire and breathed it in. I lived in Joburg for a while as an expat years ago and I am heading back and as a full time vaper now, I'm a little uncertain about the expectations and rules. I would love any advice I can get, I have found the newness of vaping makes for complex receptions. Simply put what are the general acceptance thresholds in SA?


Most welcome. 
The legal position is somewhat grey, but sales of both gear and juices are not hindered at this stage. Not many brick and mortar setups, but quite a few online outlets - check out our vendor section.
Our Minister of Health has threatened to ban vaping, but no concrete steps or any proposed legislation at this stage.
Generally, courteous vaping behaviour is well received.
Hope you enjoy our country. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Really gets me all 'heated up", quote: _Our Minister of Health has threatened to ban vaping, but no concrete steps or any proposed legislation at this stage" _unquote. The entire family smokes, I the only vaper and as the wife decided that the interior of the house must be repainted, I spent the entire day washing the lounge and dining room walls with sugar soap, three boxes used in total, just cannot believe what nicotine does to your walls, don't want to think about my lungs....and they want to consider banning vaping...better keep quiet before I break any rules on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Forgot to add, if I was still a smoker, would have stopped quite a few too many times for a "smoke break", was so damn proud of myself, only stopped for lunch and one coffee break and damn, did those vape(s) go down well. On the vaping road now, no turning back.....tell that to our *HEALTH* minister !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo

DarkSide said:


> Really gets me all 'heated up", quote: _Our Minister of Health has threatened to ban vaping, but no concrete steps or any proposed legislation at this stage" _unquote. The entire family smokes, I the only vaper and as the wife decided that the interior of the house must be repainted, I spent the entire day washing the lounge and dining room walls with sugar soap, three boxes used in total, just cannot believe what nicotine does to your walls, don't want to think about my lungs....and they want to consider banning vaping...better keep quiet before I break any rules on the forum.


we moved into a flat many years ago and scrubbed it down with a 25l of that pine gel stuff. we thought the walls were an eggshell colour when we started they were actually white.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @rogerm1308 

Vaping (relative to smoking) has no catch...which is why we love it so much 
Even the CUD, as @Andre mentioned, is awesome - money was meant to be spent...it wants to be spent 

I'm glad to see you found the iStick + mAn combo, as it really is the best "next step" and should do wonders to keep you from even thinking about a cigarette 

Best of luck with the next few weeks - hopefully it goes by without a hitch and you'll be in the clear 

Enjoy the forum

PS: I just thought of a "catch"...smelling smokers - you won't believe how bad it smells when you're not doing it anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Charlzz 

As @Andre said, currently we have fairly unrestricted access to all things vaping, and most people are quite accepting of the practice. I seriously doubt that there will be any change on this front any time soon. And even if they do ban it, you can rest assured that the important stuff will still be available in some way 

Also, our local vendors are pretty good at keeping up with what's hot and we do have access to most of the latest devices. We also have a great variety of locally produced juices available (and the list keeps growing each month) so there are no shortages - imported juices are a bit more difficult to get, but there are vendors who bring these in specifically. All-in-all I'd say that South Africa (right now) is a great place to be a vaper 

When you get to this side, we have a very active vaping community in JHB and have vape meets on regular basis - you are most welcome to join us to get the lay of the land, or just make some friends 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Yo!!!
New member here. Also looking to get the kangertech subox mini kit.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @yazo 

Time to get serious 

The Subox looks like it is going to be a fantastic kit, can't wait to get my paws on it - they should be arriving on our shores very soon 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cave Johnson

free3dom said:


> Welcome @yazo
> 
> Time to get serious
> 
> The Subox looks like it is going to be a fantastic kit, can't wait to get my paws on it - they should be arriving on our shores very soon
> 
> Enjoy the forum



Haha I agree!
Cant wait for it to get here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

yazo said:


> Greetings All !!!
> Forum noob by the name yazo here. Been vaping not very seriously for about 18 months now. Looking to get a decent VW mod in the near future, most probably the kangertech subox mini kit.
> Looking forward to spending some good time here


Most welcome. Seems you are about to get serious - great stuff. That subox mini kit looks rad. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeFrenzy

Hi all we are new. VapeFrenzy
Excellent forum!!
Great to see so many Vapors here!!! 
Love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

VapeFrenzy said:


> Hi all we are new. VapeFrenzy
> Excellent forum!!
> Great to see so many Vapors here!!!
> Love it!


Ah, a belated introduction. Most welcome officially. All the best with the venture.


----------



## VapeFrenzy

Sorry we new to forums thank you Andre..... Happy to be here indeed


----------



## Hawkeye

Greetings, having just joined up following the great Vapecon on Saturday and meeting some really clued up, helpful and genuine people.

By the way this is the first forum I have ever typed on or I think even joined so if I do something wrong let me know.

I have been vaping for ten months now from a direct switch from stinkies 30 - 40 a day to green smoke and then onto twisp and now for the last two months vaping I-STICK 50 Watt with Lemo 2 and the Kango mini. Slowed down from the tobacco flavours to more of the fruity styles great choice and more satisfying. 

Looking forward to learning more, I have started with building my own coils and find that, strangely enough, quite relaxing and rewarding when the coils works well like tying a fly for trout and actually catching on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hawkeye said:


> Greetings, having just joined up following the great Vapecon on Saturday and meeting some really clued up, helpful and genuine people.
> 
> By the way this is the first forum I have ever typed on or I think even joined so if I do something wrong let me know.
> 
> I have been vaping for ten months now from a direct switch from stinkies 30 - 40 a day to green smoke and then onto twisp and now for the last two months vaping I-STICK 50 Watt with Lemo 2 and the Kango mini. Slowed down from the tobacco flavours to more of the fruity styles great choice and more satisfying.
> 
> Looking forward to learning more, I have started with building my own coils and find that, strangely enough, quite relaxing and rewarding when the coils works well like tying a fly for trout and actually catching on it.



A very warm welcome @Hawkeye! I chatted to you at VapeCon! Great to have you on board!


----------



## Andre

Hawkeye said:


> Greetings, having just joined up following the great Vapecon on Saturday and meeting some really clued up, helpful and genuine people.
> 
> By the way this is the first forum I have ever typed on or I think even joined so if I do something wrong let me know.
> 
> I have been vaping for ten months now from a direct switch from stinkies 30 - 40 a day to green smoke and then onto twisp and now for the last two months vaping I-STICK 50 Watt with Lemo 2 and the Kango mini. Slowed down from the tobacco flavours to more of the fruity styles great choice and more satisfying.
> 
> Looking forward to learning more, I have started with building my own coils and find that, strangely enough, quite relaxing and rewarding when the coils works well like tying a fly for trout and actually catching on it.


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Yes, coil building is a great part of this hobby. Happy vaping.


----------



## Hawkeye

Thanks Rob and Andre. Yes Rob, we managed to get some fishing chatter in amongst the vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeFrenzy

Thank you all for all the great comments please check us out as well we just got new liquids as well...

VapeFrenzy


----------



## Silvarius

Hi all, name is Jared.

Been vaping since early march this year, so still a greenhorn... was at vapecon over the last weekend and had a blast..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hawkeye said:


> Greetings, having just joined up following the great Vapecon on Saturday and meeting some really clued up, helpful and genuine people.
> 
> By the way this is the first forum I have ever typed on or I think even joined so if I do something wrong let me know.
> 
> I have been vaping for ten months now from a direct switch from stinkies 30 - 40 a day to green smoke and then onto twisp and now for the last two months vaping I-STICK 50 Watt with Lemo 2 and the Kango mini. Slowed down from the tobacco flavours to more of the fruity styles great choice and more satisfying.
> 
> Looking forward to learning more, I have started with building my own coils and find that, strangely enough, quite relaxing and rewarding when the coils works well like tying a fly for trout and actually catching on it.



Welcome to the forum @Hawkeye 
Glad you joined after attending Vapecon

Dont worry about making mistakes regarding the forum. We will help you out. Lots of us here to guide you. Feel free to ask a question if you're not sure of something. 

I know what you mean about coil building being quite relaxing. I find the same thing. Allows me to focus on something intensely for a while and takes my mind off the usual things.

Enjoy and wishing you the best for your journey


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Hawkeye 

Congrats on switching to vaping, and hope you had a blast at VapeCon - I know I did 

Glad to hear you've upgraded to some great gear - while the twisps are amazing for starting out, there is so much more to experience beyond that which a lot of vapers never get to 

Personally I love the fact that flavours are not limited to one specific profile (such as tobacco) and find myself switching it up every now and then. Vaping is just provides so much variety than smoking - not to mention feeling, smelling, and looking better 

Coil building is a great way to be in control of your vaping experience - you decide how you want to vape - and it is indeed a very rewarding experience when it works out as intended. Love the fishing analogy 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Silvarius 

Congrats on switching to vaping, and happy to hear you joined us for VapeCon - it really was a great time 

Enjoy the forum, and the vaping


----------



## VapeFrenzy

Thank you for the war welcome guys...
Much appreciated.....


----------



## Andre

VapeFrenzy said:


> Thank you for the war welcome guys...
> Much appreciated.....


This is your third post of saying thank you for the welcome?


----------



## Willyza

He is a very polite person

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Baby Blue$

Been on the forum about a month or so, thanks for an awesome time at vapecon, just started a week without any stinkies and I must say I have never felt better!!! Vapecon was awesome and meeting all you lovely folks was really fun and interesting learned a lot about this new found love of mine...:hug:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogerm1308

Baby Blue$ said:


> Been on the forum about a month or so, thanks for an awesome time at vapecon, just started a week without any stinkies and I must say I have never felt better!!! Vapecon was awesome and meeting all you lovely folks was really fun and interesting learned a lot about this new found love of mine...:hug:


Welcome. Three weeks off the stinkies for me...I'm never going back 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Baby Blue$

Congrats on the first week...it's a great achievement and if you stick with it you will feel better each week - it's quite remarkable how your body thanks you as time goes by. It makes the rough spots absolutely worth it 

Glad to hear you enjoyed VapeCon - it was a real blast 

Look out for an MvC meet later this month if you want to come hang out with us vapers some more - we always have a great time 

Edit: and here's the link to the MvC meet thread - 21st of June in Midrand - all are welcome 

Keep enjoying the forum, and the new love


----------



## ikraam

hey guys new to the forum but been vaping for almost 2 years now on a twisp i need something bigger now any advise would b much appreciated thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @ikraam 

Congrats on lasting two years on a twisp - that in itself is quite an achievement 

What I'd recommend right now would be to wait a week or two and get yourself a Kanger Subox Mini kit. It includes everything you need (except for a battery) to take your vaping to the next level - and it looks fantastic as well. They should be available locally soon, and priced around R1000 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nemo

@ikraam Congrats and welcome, I have to agree with @free3dom that is an achievement I barely made 3 weeks and my Osiris now its just so I can sneak in a few puffs and charge batteries. Anyway there is some good stuff on the way and there are always some good bargains, you can get some good deals on the forum.


----------



## ikraam

thanks @free3dom and @nemo i am looking at a istick also whats your thoughts on it letme no pls
will do some research before i take the plunge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

ikraam said:


> thanks @free3dom and @nemo i am looking at a istick also whats your thoughts on it letme no pls
> will do some research before i take the plunge



The iSticks are great little devices, but the 50W variant will cost you close to the amount of the entire Subox kit - which includes a 50W mod and an amazing atomizer. If you do go with the iStick you will need to buy a atomizer separate. You can get a SubTank Mini (as included in the Subox kit) but it is an older revision and costs about R450. Alternately you can get a Aspire Nautilus Mini for the iStick which is probably better suited, but much less versatile.

Another option would be to go for the Ego One kit (or the Twisp Aero - they are the same, the twisp is a tweaked version of the Ego One). This is a really good upgrade as well


----------



## FockGhost

Hey all, been vaping since the beginning of Feb this year. have a istick 30w at the moment with Kangertech Subtank Mini, using the RBA only. Its amazing what you can fit in that little thing. Just bought a Plume vale Clone, does ok on my little 30w but need more power. went down to 0 nic about a month ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

FockGhost said:


> Hey all, been vaping since the beginning of Feb this year. have a istick 30w at the moment with Kangertech Subtank Mini, using the RBA only. Its amazing what you can fit in that little thing. Just bought a Plume vale Clone, does ok on my little 30w but need more power. went down to 0 nic about a month ago.



Welcome @FockGhost 

The iStick and SubTank Mini are both great devices, and I'm glad to hear you are enjoying them 
Definitely need more power to drive an RDA properly 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## RogerioMK

Hi everyone.
My name is Rogerio, I'm 36 and I've been vaping for like 4 years. I´m from Brazil and found about this forum while googleing last night.
Well... during these 4 years, I've tried and owned several systems, and now I own a Provari 3, iStick 50W, SX mini and a chinese mech mod(with lemo 1, lemo 2, aspire atlantis and zephyrus). I´ve been mixing my own juices for 3 years and like mostly tobacco and dessert flavours(like ry4ish and cinnamon danish based desserts) 

I'm like a veteran, but started making my own coils just last month(yeah, I know... I'm a "little" lazy ) and I'm sure I will learn a lot from you guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

RogerioMK said:


> Hi everyone.
> My name is Rogerio, I'm 36 and I've been vaping for like 4 years. I´m from Brazil and found about this forum while googleing last night.
> Well... during these 4 years, I've tried and owned several systems, and now I own a Provari 3, iStick 50W, SX mini and a chinese mech mod(with lemo 1, lemo 2, aspire atlantis and zephyrus). I´ve been mixing my own juices for 3 years and like mostly tobacco and dessert flavours(like ry4ish and cinnamon danish based desserts)
> 
> I'm like a veteran, but started making my own coils just last month(yeah, I know... I'm a "little" lazy ) and I'm sure I will learn a lot from you guys


Most welcome to our forum. You certainly are a veteran of note. Which of those tanks to you prefer? Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

FockGhost said:


> Hey all, been vaping since the beginning of Feb this year. have a istick 30w at the moment with Kangertech Subtank Mini, using the RBA only. Its amazing what you can fit in that little thing. Just bought a Plume vale Clone, does ok on my little 30w but need more power. went down to 0 nic about a month ago.


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. Happy vaping. Shout if you have any questions.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @RogerioMK 

Quite a nice collection of devices you've got...I see the vape obsession has all of us in it's grasp, regardless of where we're from 

You are indeed a veteran and making your own coils is hardly a requirement for that...you have been making your own juice for a long time, so you're more than covered 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Willyza

I usually say Hi and Enjoy 
but in this case, Hi and welcome


----------



## DarthVaper

Howsit all you smoke machines! Brandon here. Been vaping for 2 weeks now, not a single ciggie so far and going strong! Using the Vapros Spinner 2. Flavours I enjoy so far are Beard no.5 and Clouds of Icarus Lemon Bar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nemo

DarthVaper said:


> Howsit all you smoke machines! Brandon here. Been vaping for 2 weeks now, not a single ciggie so far and going strong! Using the Vapros Spinner 2. Flavours I enjoy so far are Beard no.5 and Clouds of Icarus Lemon Bar


Congrats and welcome !!


----------



## RoddieJ

Hey All, thx for an awesome community... Started "ecigs" since end Jan 05, introduced to "vaping" a week later by a Mate (whom I never wanted to be like (Mech-Mods in hand!) lol... Anyway, stopped stinkies 2 weeks later, been vaping clean ever since (4 months on 10th Jun).
Totally enjoyed the experience of Vapecon 2015, well done to all who contributed.
Presently using an iStick 30w with Subtank Mini, iStick 50w with Subtank Mini, Slo Jo MechMod with Derringer... Eish! *Can't look*... Now just got a BF setup to check how tgat goes, lol...
Availabilty of flavours is absolutely amazing...
Looking forward to this next stage in the journey... RoddieJ


----------



## Andre

DarthVaper said:


> Howsit all you smoke machines! Brandon here. Been vaping for 2 weeks now, not a single ciggie so far and going strong! Using the Vapros Spinner 2. Flavours I enjoy so far are Beard no.5 and Clouds of Icarus Lemon Bar


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. You have done the hard yards and your taste buds will now start to awaken. Great jooses those. Oh, we speak of "cloud" or "vapour" machines around here - smoke belongs to combustion, like stinkies. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RoddieJ said:


> Hey All, thx for an awesome community... Started "ecigs" since end Jan 05, introduced to "vaping" a week later by a Mate (whom I never wanted to be like (Mech-Mods in hand!) lol... Anyway, stopped stinkies 2 weeks later, been vaping clean ever since (4 months on 10th Jun).
> Totally enjoyed the experience of Vapecon 2015, well done to all who contributed.
> Presently using an iStick 30w with Subtank Mini, iStick 50w with Subtank Mini, Slo Jo MechMod with Derringer... Eish! *Can't look*... Now just got a BF setup to check how tgat goes, lol...
> Availabilty of flavours is absolutely amazing...
> Looking forward to this next stage in the journey... RoddieJ


Most welcome, you are extremely well setup. Bottom feeding is awesome. Congrats on the almost 4 months - an awesome achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## RogerioMK

Andre said:


> Most welcome to our forum. You certainly are a veteran of note. Which of those tanks to you prefer? Happy vaping.



well... I would say zephyrus or lemo2. I'd give lemo1 3 stars because I didn't like its airflow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

Hi All
Just an update, still going so strong and do not want to even look at a regular cig. Thanks to VapeMOB, purchased every flavour from Rocket Sheep and Clouds of Icarus, even find the 12mg nic content strong, really enjoying the 0.6mg nic in the Arctic sub tank with 0.5 ohm coil. The Ego One with 0.5 ohm is really a great device and I find myself vaping less. The entire family still smokes those stinkies eventhough they all have the regular Twisp models, but are not used. Amazing how you can smell those cigs in the house, on a mission now to convert them all. Also, the taste buds are really improving, love my coffee and nespresso and can already taste the difference...Why Oh Why did I wait so long to stop smoking???
Kind Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @DarthVaper 

Congrats on making it through the first two weeks - it keeps getting easier, and you're over the worst of it 

The Spinner 2 is going to need an update before long though...lots of options for you to choose from. And by then you'll be able to fully appreciate the flavours in a higher powered device 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Andre

DarkSide said:


> Hi All
> Just an update, still going so strong and do not want to even look at a regular cig. Thanks to VapeMOB, purchased every flavour from Rocket Sheep and Clouds of Icarus, even find the 12mg nic content strong, really enjoying the 0.6mg nic in the Arctic sub tank with 0.5 ohm coil. The Ego One with 0.5 ohm is really a great device and I find myself vaping less. The entire family still smokes those stinkies eventhough they all have the regular Twisp models, but are not used. Amazing how you can smell those cigs in the house, on a mission now to convert them all. Also, the taste buds are really improving, love my coffee and nespresso and can already taste the difference...Why Oh Why did I wait so long to stop smoking???
> Kind Regards


Way to go, congrats....keep it up and keep at the family!


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @RoddieJ 

Congrats on your first 4 months of vaping 
Glad to hear you enjoyed VapeCon, it was a blast 

You seem properly outfitted, and now the flavour journey can begin - to me that's where the real joy in vaping lies 
Luckily our local juice makers are on the ball and treating us to some amazing flavours...it's a good time to be a vaper 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Kark01

Howzit guys really well done. My name is Yaron I'm a vaper and love it currently have an istick 50w with a melo atomizer and aspire 0.3 ohm coils looking to upgrade hope you guys can help thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

ikraam said:


> hey guys new to the forum but been vaping for almost 2 years now on a twisp i need something bigger now any advise would b much appreciated thanks



Welcome to the forum @ikraam 

Well done for 2 years. Makes you a vaping veteran! And on a Twisp!

So much to choose from right now. You need to decide whether you want a mouth to lung experience (like the Twisp Clearo I assume you were on) or whether you want lots more airflow and a lung hit. 

Other considerations are whether you want to build your own coils or rather just buy the commercial coils?

And then - there is price. 

If you can give some answers or direction on the above, I am sure it will be easier to advise you. Apologies, if these have already been covered, i havent read if you have posted after this one.


----------



## Silver

FockGhost said:


> Hey all, been vaping since the beginning of Feb this year. have a istick 30w at the moment with Kangertech Subtank Mini, using the RBA only. Its amazing what you can fit in that little thing. Just bought a Plume vale Clone, does ok on my little 30w but need more power. went down to 0 nic about a month ago.



Welcome to the forum @FockGhost 
That name of yours is scary, lol - 

Nice kit you have. That mini is a great portable. Maybe you woud be interested in the iStick 50W. More power but more importantly, amazing battery life!

Anyhow, enjoy the vaping and the forum
We have a special place here


----------



## Silver

RogerioMK said:


> Hi everyone.
> My name is Rogerio, I'm 36 and I've been vaping for like 4 years. I´m from Brazil and found about this forum while googleing last night.
> Well... during these 4 years, I've tried and owned several systems, and now I own a Provari 3, iStick 50W, SX mini and a chinese mech mod(with lemo 1, lemo 2, aspire atlantis and zephyrus). I´ve been mixing my own juices for 3 years and like mostly tobacco and dessert flavours(like ry4ish and cinnamon danish based desserts)
> 
> I'm like a veteran, but started making my own coils just last month(yeah, I know... I'm a "little" lazy ) and I'm sure I will learn a lot from you guys



Welcome to the forum @RogerioMK 
Awesome to have an experienced vaper like you on board
Congrats on the vaping for so long. Can imagine some of the stories you must have. 

There are very active DIY threads on the forum, which you may enjoy. 

As for coil building, we have some outstanding coil masters on the forum too. Just shout if you have questions. 

Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

DarthVaper said:


> Howsit all you smoke machines! Brandon here. Been vaping for 2 weeks now, not a single ciggie so far and going strong! Using the Vapros Spinner 2. Flavours I enjoy so far are Beard no.5 and Clouds of Icarus Lemon Bar



Welcome @DarthVaper 
Saw you in the other Youtube thread 

Well done on the 2 weeks! Thats the hardest part. You are doing a great thing!

Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here and you are welcome.


----------



## Silver

RoddieJ said:


> Hey All, thx for an awesome community... Started "ecigs" since end Jan 05, introduced to "vaping" a week later by a Mate (whom I never wanted to be like (Mech-Mods in hand!) lol... Anyway, stopped stinkies 2 weeks later, been vaping clean ever since (4 months on 10th Jun).
> Totally enjoyed the experience of Vapecon 2015, well done to all who contributed.
> Presently using an iStick 30w with Subtank Mini, iStick 50w with Subtank Mini, Slo Jo MechMod with Derringer... Eish! *Can't look*... Now just got a BF setup to check how tgat goes, lol...
> Availabilty of flavours is absolutely amazing...
> Looking forward to this next stage in the journey... RoddieJ



Welcome to the forum @RoddieJ 
Glad you enjoyed Vapecon 2015. It was an awesome event indeed
Well done on the 4 months in 4 days time!! Great achievement

Enjoy your stay and just shout if you have any questions

PS - when you get a chance, upload a really cool avatar pic for yourself


----------



## Silver

DarkSide said:


> Hi All
> Just an update, still going so strong and do not want to even look at a regular cig. Thanks to VapeMOB, purchased every flavour from Rocket Sheep and Clouds of Icarus, even find the 12mg nic content strong, really enjoying the 0.6mg nic in the Arctic sub tank with 0.5 ohm coil. The Ego One with 0.5 ohm is really a great device and I find myself vaping less. The entire family still smokes those stinkies eventhough they all have the regular Twisp models, but are not used. Amazing how you can smell those cigs in the house, on a mission now to convert them all. Also, the taste buds are really improving, love my coffee and nespresso and can already taste the difference...Why Oh Why did I wait so long to stop smoking???
> Kind Regards



Thanks for the update @DarkSide 
I like your enthusiasm and applaud you for trying to convert the other smokers
My advice is to have the right gear and a juice that one really loves. I suppose one also needs a little bit of determination, although the devices today make it quite easy. 

Congrats on embarking on this fantastic journey! 

Let us know how its going...


----------



## Silver

Kark01 said:


> Howzit guys really well done. My name is Yaron I'm a vaper and love it currently have an istick 50w with a melo atomizer and aspire 0.3 ohm coils looking to upgrade hope you guys can help thanks



Welcome to the forum @Kark01 
Glad you loving the vaping! 
That iStick 50 is a great device. As for upgrading from the Melo, i am not a tank expert, but there are many experienced guys here that hopefully can advise you. 

What are you looking for from your next upgrade though? A more intense vape? More airflow and clouds? More concentrated flavour? Is there something you dont like about the Melo? Maybe that will help in advising you...


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Kark01 

The iStick 50W + Melo is a decent setup, and all I can recommend upgrade wise would be to get a rebuildable tank (RTA) so that you can make your own coils to suit your needs. These come in quite a variety as @Silver said, and we would need a bit more info on what you are looking for from your vape in order to recommend a good fit 

Of course, there is also so Temp Sensing devices that are appearing and these are great too. Might be worth a look if you are interested in the latest technology - or if you HATE dry hits 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX

Hi All. Names Metalgearx been vaping for one month now and enjoying every moment. Smoked two packs a day and have not looked back.

Devices
Aerotank mini x 2
ZNA 7 with Silverplay and Marques
Istick 30 w
Kanger nano with ego one 2200mah battery

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kark01

Looking for an RBA with a tank like the lemo 2 setup. I have nothing wrong with the melo would just like bigger clouds. @Silver @free3dom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @MetalGearX 

Congrats on your first month of vaping, well done 

Seems you are also well geared up - very nice! 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## free3dom

Kark01 said:


> Looking for an RBA with a tank like the lemo 2 setup. I have nothing wrong with the melo would just like bigger clouds. @Silver @free3dom



For bigger clouds I'd recommend looking at the Silverplay or Goliath v2 (coming very soon) - but they can be a bit tricky to build on.

In case you want to stick with commercial coils, the Zephyrus is a really great tank, as is the Arctic and Atlantis 2


----------



## shabbar

big achievement that @MetalGearX


----------



## DarkSide

Hi MetalGearX
From Noob to another, Welcome and enjoy this vaping journey! I see you have the Kanger Nano, how are you finding this device?, I am on the waitlist with VapeMOB for one of these. My Arctic 0.5 ohm uses juice like a possessed machine.
Regards


----------



## Devaper

Sup, Names Devon and been vaping now for around a week and a half. Using a aspire nautilus 5ml tank and istick30w. Had a starter kit but didnt work for me lol. I have tried a few flavours. But most of the 50/50 mixes I dont like. Have fallen for NCVjuices. 80/20 mixes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

MetalGearX said:


> Hi All. Names Metalgearx been vaping for one month now and enjoying every moment. Smoked two packs a day and have not looked back.
> 
> Devices
> Aerotank mini x 2
> ZNA 7 with Silverplay and Marques
> Istick 30 w
> Kanger nano with ego one 2200mah battery


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. You have collected super gear in the mean time. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Devaper said:


> Sup, Names Devon and been vaping now for around a week and a half. Using a aspire nautilus 5ml tank and istick30w. Had a starter kit but didnt work for me lol. I have tried a few flavours. But most of the 50/50 mixes I dont like. Have fallen for NCVjuices. 80/20 mixes


Most welcome. Congrats on your week and a half, you have done the hard yards. Your taste buds should start to come back to life. Happy vaping.


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Devaper 

The NCV juices are amazing, glad you are enjoying them - @Vapington on here is the one responsible for them 

Enjoy the forum, and the vape journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vapourised

Hi  to all you wonderful people . my name is Zyn from Harding kzn. I am really excited to be part of this family and looking forward to learning the pros and cons of the pleasure of vaping.

I vaping for almost three years. Started with green smoke. Then went with the ego - t to the twisp and just fog to the Atlantis to the kangerteck.

Awesome. I love to vape and really love to be part of this vaping community. Looking forward to hear from yourl.

Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MetalGearX

DarkSide said:


> Hi MetalGearX
> From Noob to another, Welcome and enjoy this vaping journey! I see you have the Kanger Nano, how are you finding this device?, I am on the waitlist with VapeMOB for one of these. My Arctic 0.5 ohm uses juice like a possessed machine.
> Regards



The Kangertech Nano is a great device with the right battery. The ego one 2200mah battery works very well with this device. Coils are super easy to rebuild I find and this device is part of my daily cycle. You will not be disappointed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MetalGearX

Thanks for all the welcomes

PS the NCV juices are really good. Milked is in my daily rotation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

vapourised said:


> Hi  to all you wonderful people . my name is Zyn from Harding kzn. I am really excited to be part of this family and looking forward to learning the pros and cons of the pleasure of vaping.
> 
> I vaping for almost three years. Started with green smoke. Then went with the ego - t to the twisp and just fog to the Atlantis to the kangerteck.
> 
> Awesome. I love to vape and really love to be part of this vaping community. Looking forward to hear from yourl.
> 
> Happy vaping


Surely a veteran vaper - well done. Great to welcome you to this awesome community. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

MetalGearX said:


> Hi All. Names Metalgearx been vaping for one month now and enjoying every moment. Smoked two packs a day and have not looked back.
> 
> Devices
> Aerotank mini x 2
> ZNA 7 with Silverplay and Marques
> Istick 30 w
> Kanger nano with ego one 2200mah battery



Welcome to the forum @MetalGearX 
Congrats on the 1 month!
Nice gear you have
Enjoy your stay here. We have a special place


----------



## Silver

Devaper said:


> Sup, Names Devon and been vaping now for around a week and a half. Using a aspire nautilus 5ml tank and istick30w. Had a starter kit but didnt work for me lol. I have tried a few flavours. But most of the 50/50 mixes I dont like. Have fallen for NCVjuices. 80/20 mixes



Welcome to the forum @Devaper 
Keep it up. You doing well! 
Glad you found juices you like. Thats the key! 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

vapourised said:


> Hi  to all you wonderful people . my name is Zyn from Harding kzn. I am really excited to be part of this family and looking forward to learning the pros and cons of the pleasure of vaping.
> 
> I vaping for almost three years. Started with green smoke. Then went with the ego - t to the twisp and just fog to the Atlantis to the kangerteck.
> 
> Awesome. I love to vape and really love to be part of this vaping community. Looking forward to hear from yourl.
> 
> Happy vaping



Welcome to the forum @vapourised - glad you found us
3 years is a very long time in vaping terms. You are a veteran!
Enjoy the forum and looking forward to hearing more of your experiences...
All the best


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @vapourised 

And we are very excited to have you as part of this community - a three year vaper is still fairly rare around these parts 

The KangerTech you are referring to must be the SubTank (Nano, Mini, Plus) and they are indeed fantastic - look out for the new Subox which will contain an all new SubTank Mini 

Here are some of my personal pros, cons, and pleasures of vaping - just for fun (I'm no authority on the subject) 

Pros: The ability to smell, taste, and breath 1000 times better than any smoker on the planet. No more morning cough. Juice.
Cons: The desire to have every new device/tank/juice. Dry hits. Flat batteries. 
Pleasures: Flavours, clouds, and community 

PS: There are quite a few members from KZN on here, and some awesome vendors as well. It seems that vaping is spreading quite fast in your neck of the woods 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapourised

Thank you guys for the very warm welcome. I already feel part of the community.

The kangerteck that I am using is the subtank. It is awesome. Gives out an excellent flavour and the vapes are clouds.

From my personal experience the cons of the kangerteck subtank: I have found it very strong on the chest and opening the rba coil to work on it was difficult. I probably had it cross threaded. 

The battery that I am using is an aspire cf sub. Very powerful. The battery life is excellent. 

The con .
When I first showed it to my mates. Their reaction was "holly shit ! Is that a vibrator" . lol

Thanks again for the warm welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

vapourised said:


> Thank you guys for the very warm welcome. I already feel part of the community.
> 
> The kangerteck that I am using is the subtank. It is awesome. Gives out an excellent flavour and the vapes are clouds.
> 
> From my personal experience the cons of the kangerteck subtank: I have found it very strong on the chest and opening the rba coil to work on it was difficult. I probably had it cross threaded.
> 
> The battery that I am using is an aspire cf sub. Very powerful. The battery life is excellent.
> 
> The con .
> When I first showed it to my mates. Their reaction was "holly shit ! Is that a vibrator" . lol
> 
> Thanks again for the warm welcome



The new SubTank Mini gets rid of the difficult to open (it's not just you, it's a real pain in the behind to open) problem as well. 

The RBA now comes with a little screw on the side to open the cap - this means no more struggling to get it open to coil/wick 

Hopefully soon, this new improved RBA will be sold separately, so you can use it on your existing SubTank 

And the "looks like a vibrator" is probably why most of us have moved over to box mods


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo

Hi Peeps

20-year pack-a-day smoker. Picked up a Twisp on a whim 3 days ago, thinking it would be nice to have so I don't have to pause the movie every time to go out for a smoke. Had zero cigs today, no need to. I have never even considered quitting before, and now.... I accidentally have....? 

Found this forum over the weekend and the knowledge base here steered me towards Vape King Fourways this morning, Nautilus Mini and iTaste CLK, booya.

Vaping is the awsumniss

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @ElGuapoSupremo 

That is amazing news, congrats on going a day without a smoke  

It is quite amazing that vaping can keep someone off the smokes even though they weren't even planning on it 

It's a wonderful (if slightly unsettling) feeling when you've realized you haven't smoked for an entire day - you almost feel guilty 

That Nautilus Mini should comfortably keep you away from the smokes for the next stint - there may be rough patches, but don't worry about it too much (even if you have a smoke here and there, it's still infinitely better than 20 a day). Before too long the habit of smoking will be a distant memory and you will start feeling amazing - smelling and tasting everything like it's the first time 

Best of luck, and feel free to ask if you have any questions. There's always someone around to help out with almost any problem - even some vape related ones 

Enjoy the forum, and the vaping - it's a game changer

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome.............


----------



## Andre

ElGuapoSupremo said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> 20-year pack-a-day smoker. Picked up a Twisp on a whim 3 days ago, thinking it would be nice to have so I don't have to pause the movie every time to go out for a smoke. Had zero cigs today, no need to. I have never even considered quitting before, and now.... I accidentally have....?
> 
> Found this forum over the weekend and the knowledge base here steered me towards Vape King Fourways this morning, Nautilus Mini and iTaste CLK, booya.
> 
> Vaping is the awsumniss


Most welcome. Yeah, same story for many of us....try it without any expectations and bam - another accidental vaper. Enjoy the journey and keep us updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelbro

Hi everyone , my name is mike and I've been vaping on and off for two years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nemo

ElGuapoSupremo said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> 20-year pack-a-day smoker. Picked up a Twisp on a whim 3 days ago, thinking it would be nice to have so I don't have to pause the movie every time to go out for a smoke. Had zero cigs today, no need to. I have never even considered quitting before, and now.... I accidentally have....?
> 
> Found this forum over the weekend and the knowledge base here steered me towards Vape King Fourways this morning, Nautilus Mini and iTaste CLK, booya.
> 
> Vaping is the awsumniss


Absolutely marvelous, wait till you get up in the morning and you don't have a heavy head, then you take in a deep breath with absolutely no threat of a cough. Lets not even mention the taste and smell improvements its insane to say the least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Welcome @Michaelbro 

Enjoy your stay


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Michaelbro 

Hoping it's more "on" than "off" 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Hi @Michaelbro 
enjoy the stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## isiemoe

Hi everyone my name is raees I've been vaping for around a year now starred with the ego ce4 and now I'm using a plume veil rda and nemesis mod I enjoy smoking 80/20 mixes of flavour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nemo

isiemoe said:


> Hi everyone my name is raees I've been vaping for around a year now starred with the ego ce4 and now I'm using a plume veil rda and nemesis mod I enjoy smoking 80/20 mixes of flavour


Welcome, nice to see so many peeps join on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @isiemoe 

Congrats on a year of vaping 
That Plume Veil + Nemisis is a great mech setup, and good to hear you are enjoying the high VG mixes - give the NCV juices a try if you haven't already 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## isiemoe

free3dom said:


> Welcome @isiemoe
> 
> Congrats on a year of vaping
> That Plume Veil + Nemisis is a great mech setup, and good to hear you are enjoying the high VG mixes - give the NCV juices a try if you haven't already
> 
> Enjoy the forum


Thank you I definitely will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Igno

Hi everyone, already introduced here and it's been a while. Got my Smok M80 and Subtank Mini 2 weeks ago and having a blast. Rebuilding coils now, even tried a vertical coil setup on the Subtank and it rocks! Doing the DIY juice thing as well and must say, it's been easier on the wallet ever since. Welcome to all the newbies that signed up since I've last been here and enjoy the journey, it's really addictive when you start buying mods and sub-ohm tanks. Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Igno said:


> Hi everyone, already introduced here and it's been a while. Got my Smok M80 and Subtank Mini 2 weeks ago and having a blast. Rebuilding coils now, even tried a vertical coil setup on the Subtank and it rocks! Doing the DIY juice thing as well and must say, it's been easier on the wallet ever since. Welcome to all the newbies that signed up since I've last been here and enjoy the journey, it's really addictive when you start buying mods and sub-ohm tanks. Happy Vaping!


Thanks for popping in and giving us an update. Vapingwise everything looks swimming on your side. Way to go!


----------



## free3dom

Igno said:


> Hi everyone, already introduced here and it's been a while. Got my Smok M80 and Subtank Mini 2 weeks ago and having a blast. Rebuilding coils now, even tried a vertical coil setup on the Subtank and it rocks! Doing the DIY juice thing as well and must say, it's been easier on the wallet ever since. Welcome to all the newbies that signed up since I've last been here and enjoy the journey, it's really addictive when you start buying mods and sub-ohm tanks. Happy Vaping!



Glad to hear you are getting along nicely with the vape 

DIY is a fun sub-hobby in the vaping world, and of course does help with the increase in juice use 

Keep it up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ravynheart

Hi everyone! I'm Erica and I've had an unusual vaping journey so far. My best friend (rest his soul) used to work at Twisp and a year ago introduced me to the Clearo. Although I'm not a previous smoker, (highly asthmatic so that was a nope) I use nicotine as a therapeutic alternative treatment for my ADHD (hyperactivity) since I've been off the meds. And it's been surprisingly very effective. 
I've recently changed from the Twisp Clearo to an Eleaf mini bcc and an iTwist 1300mHa battery. 
Really have a big sweet tooth especially for the dessert and fruit flavours. 
 I look forward to using this forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Ravynheart said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Erica and I've had an unusual vaping journey so far. My best friend (rest his soul) used to work at Twisp and a year ago introduced me to the Clearo. Although I'm not a previous smoker, (highly asthmatic so that was a nope) I use nicotine as a therapeutic alternative treatment for my ADHD (hyperactivity) since I've been off the meds. And it's been surprisingly very effective.
> I've recently changed from the Twisp Clearo to an Eleaf mini bcc and an iTwist 1300mHa battery.
> Really have a big sweet tooth especially for the dessert and fruit flavours.
> I look forward to using this forum!


Hi and welcome to the forum @Ravynheart 

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Ravynheart said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Erica and I've had an unusual vaping journey so far. My best friend (rest his soul) used to work at Twisp and a year ago introduced me to the Clearo. Although I'm not a previous smoker, (highly asthmatic so that was a nope) I use nicotine as a therapeutic alternative treatment for my ADHD (hyperactivity) since I've been off the meds. And it's been surprisingly very effective.
> I've recently changed from the Twisp Clearo to an Eleaf mini bcc and an iTwist 1300mHa battery.
> Really have a big sweet tooth especially for the dessert and fruit flavours.
> I look forward to using this forum!


Most welcome to the forum. Very interesting to hear nicotine is effective in helping for ADHD - so glad it is working for you. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Ravynheart 

Glad to hear that vaping is helping you out in a different way than most of us (who stopped smoking) 

As we move away from the association of nicotine with cigarettes and they (being the dudes/dudettes in white coats) start really looking at the various positives of nicotine hopefully vaping can become a useful tool for other ailments as well 

Juice flavours are of course a big reason why we all love vaping - getting a sweet taste in your mouth without it ending up on your body somewhere is a really nice bonus  But you should still eat fruit, they're healthy 

Enjoy the forum, and the vaping

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

Just an update on my journey to date;
Had to go to the doctor for a check up, been two weeks since my operation, I told him that I had quit smoking and only vapng, his exact words to me: "Oh thank goodness, fantastic news". Wow I thought, this from my doctor and there was NO lecture or anything negative to say about vaping. He wished me well and told me to "keep at it, no excuses". With the usual stethoscope procedure to listen to the lungs, again his words, "so nice to hear the air going in". Wow again I thought, he then sent me to the procedure room to check oxygen saturation and the machine registered 99...Wow again! Blood pressure totally normal, clean bill of health.
To celebrate, I went directly to VapeMOB and purchased some chocolate to celebrate, Beard Vape Co No 88.
Keep at it guys, I have only been at this for such a short time and already I can feel the difference(s), no tight chest, no coughing, no smell, no headaches and no need to chew endless amounts of gum. Only downside is at work I am now a "snob", as I do now want to stand with my colleagues when they have a smoke.
Kind Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## nemo

DarkSide said:


> Just an update on my journey to date;
> Had to go to the doctor for a check up, been two weeks since my operation, I told him that I had quit smoking and only vapng, his exact words to me: "Oh thank goodness, fantastic news". Wow I thought, this from my doctor and there was NO lecture or anything negative to say about vaping. He wished me well and told me to "keep at it, no excuses". With the usual stethoscope procedure to listen to the lungs, again his words, "so nice to hear the air going in". Wow again I thought, he then sent me to the procedure room to check oxygen saturation and the machine registered 99...Wow again! Blood pressure totally normal, clean bill of health.
> To celebrate, I went directly to VapeMOB and purchased some chocolate to celebrate, Beard Vape Co No 88.
> Keep at it guys, I have only been at this for such a short time and already I can feel the difference(s), no tight chest, no coughing, no smell, no headaches and no need to chew endless amounts of gum. Only downside is at work I am now a "snob", as I do now want to stand with my colleagues when they have a smoke.
> Kind Regards


That's great to hear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

DarkSide said:


> Just an update on my journey to date;
> Had to go to the doctor for a check up, been two weeks since my operation, I told him that I had quit smoking and only vapng, his exact words to me: "Oh thank goodness, fantastic news". Wow I thought, this from my doctor and there was NO lecture or anything negative to say about vaping. He wished me well and told me to "keep at it, no excuses". With the usual stethoscope procedure to listen to the lungs, again his words, "so nice to hear the air going in". Wow again I thought, he then sent me to the procedure room to check oxygen saturation and the machine registered 99...Wow again! Blood pressure totally normal, clean bill of health.
> To celebrate, I went directly to VapeMOB and purchased some chocolate to celebrate, Beard Vape Co No 88.
> Keep at it guys, I have only been at this for such a short time and already I can feel the difference(s), no tight chest, no coughing, no smell, no headaches and no need to chew endless amounts of gum. Only downside is at work I am now a "snob", as I do now want to stand with my colleagues when they have a smoke.
> Kind Regards



Well done, glad to hear it  

And buy that doctor a drink sometime for being awesome


----------



## Vanilla

Hello to you all! I started vaping nearly 2 years ago and managed to give tobacco cigs up completely. I started with the Evod and a 650mah battery but soon it wasnt enough so I upgraded to a 1100mah battery. I have tried some of Vapemobs products (Pro tank & vv battery) and wasnt that impressed. I have tried other brands but havent been able to find something that satisfies that kick you get from smoking a tobacco cigarette. Might I also mention that its not my intention as of yet to give up vaping because I enjoy it too much! The only suppliers I have dealt with up to now are Vapemob and ECiggies. Could someone please advise me on what I could try, does battery size make a difference to getting the perfect hit?


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Vanilla 

Congrats of giving up the cigs for two years - very well done 

As for that kick you are looking for, there are a few things that contribute to it - but even then it's always going to be something different (but that's not necessarily a bad thing) 

First thing would be to get a decent device which is capable of delivering enough vapour - there are so many options, and currently I have high hopes for the incoming Subox mini kits in this department. Finding the right power setting with devices like these is quite simple and painless to match what you need.

Next, and probably most important, is finding a juice that works for you - this should have a high enough nicotine level (which varies based on the device you use) to give you the kick - 18/12mg being highly recommended. 

Throat hit is what is most closely related to how it feels when you smoke - it's that "thump" you feel in your throat as you take a drag. Higher nicotine, some flavours, and the correct way of vaping (mouth to lung inhaling) improves this "hit" you get while vaping. 

Personally this is what satisfies me most while vaping - a good strong hit in the throat 

Here would be my recommendations: wait a few weeks and give the Subox Mini a go (supposedly it will be the new standard for what you are looking for, but it's untested). If you don't want to wait, the iStick 30W + Aspire Nautilus is a tried and tested setup that should satisfy your needs. The two juices that provide the best hit for me are both from SkyBlue, they are Strawberry Snap (strawberry + a little bit of menthol) and Melinda's Nilla Custard (sweetish, and gives a great hit).

Good luck with the vaping - hopefully you find that satisfaction you are looking for 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanilla

Thank you@ free3dom for the advice! My head spins every time I start investigating what to move on to! I have no idea what to look for. I use liquids that are 18mg. Will have a look at what you recommended, many thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Vanilla said:


> Thank you@ free3dom for the advice! My head spins every time I start investigating what to move on to! I have no idea what to look for. I use liquids that are 18mg. Will have a look at what you recommended, many thanks



You are very welcome, and feel free to ask if you are unsure about anything - it can be quite daunting


----------



## Willyza

Hi Dude enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Hi Vanilla
As you can see, I am still a noob at this vaping and like you, wanted that kick that ciggies gave, that is why I only "vaped" in my car, because it was new and smoked at work. In my work I travel a great deal, spend so much time at airports and in hotel rooms, always looking for a smoking lounge or insisted on a "smoking room" in the hotel. 
After the advice received on this forum, I purchased the Eleaf iStick 50w battery and an Arctic sub tank, and as free3dom stated, purchased both the 12 and 18mg nicotine juice, believe me, 18mg nicotine strength in a 0.5 ohm tank and firing at 35 watts, damn, you get the hit and in my case, I almost passed out during my first chain vape session I had, new equipment, nice juice and I thought I could chain vape like I chain smoked on some occasions, like waiting to board a plane, needed the nicotine to get into my system to last me for the flight.
I learnt my lesson with the 18mg strength, quite happy, within the short space of time, to enjoy the 6mg strength, when the going gets tough, I have my eGo ONE primed with the demon brew of 18mg, two or three vapes, back to the 6mg strength in the sub ohm tank.
I can no longer sit in the smoking lounge and quite happy with a non smoking hotel room. Strangely, when I wake up in the mornings, my first thought is; 'I vape and do not smoke" and it is that thought, almost like a motto for me now and damn, I am proud to be a vaper.
Good Luck to you, hang in there and hope you find the right "tools" to help you find what you are looking for.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Vanilla said:


> Thank you@ free3dom for the advice! My head spins every time I start investigating what to move on to! I have no idea what to look for. I use liquids that are 18mg. Will have a look at what you recommended, many thanks


I echo what @free3dom said, coached a little differently:

The tried and tested duo, still the devices of choice for many experienced vapers, are the iStick 30w with the Mini Aspire Nautilus with BVC coils.




The new kid on the block - the Ego One combination. Good reports so far on this. Small, less expensive and effective. You have a choice of 1100 or 2200 mAh batteries. If it is to be your main vaping device, go for the bigger battery. Great deal on this as a starter kit from www.skybluevaping.co.za - you get 2 juices for free.



The hope: The Subox Mini. Modern, caters for all type of vapers. Good pricing.



​Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DarkSide

Don't know if anyone has seen this or has posted this link already, just found it so funny and appropriate;

http://hippieholler.com/for-fun/8-bits-of-daily-vaping-joy/


----------



## Sn00py

Hi There all been vaping about a year now started with eciggs and watch the big boy play with his vaping toy. Names not mentioned to protect the not so innocent. Eventually bought his old machine cause it just made sense. Dam eciggs need too much attention and taste terrible after a short while. Never the less I quit all types of habits smoking and vaping.... It was a revelation with the first 6 to 8 months of vaping....

Holidays came and boredom led me back to ecciggs as a nice past time at the braai and watching movies, throwing darts or something......Beside it look cool Spyke....
As the Nik goes just Sn00ping and learning tricks and buying when there is a need or a replacement part something required. newbie yes novice definitely. Will try my hand at technical or challenging type stuff..... for now I rolllem, service and vape that juice till the clouds come home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Rossouw

Morning Gents im new to the Forum !! I am using a Sig 30W with Artic Tank. Looking for something a little bigger !! I stopped smoking Two years ago all started out with a Twisp Hated it and the brand went hunting for better got the sig but i want something no less than 50W

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Sn00py 

So you're a bit of a vape voyeur 
You're welcome to snoop, but don't be afraid to interact too 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @William Rossouw 

30W with the Arctic probably doesn't work so good - it's a power hungry tank that one 

There are so many 50W+ devices out there right now - some even with temp control.
If you have any specific requirements (cost, battery life, etc) please let us know and we can give you some relevant recommendations 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Sn00py

@free3dom we all have our vices, nice to know I am welcome been Sn00ping around here for sometime... Though I would like you guys to know I see you through the clouds.... 

Reading as many smoke signals as I can .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Sn00py said:


> @free3dom we all have our vices, nice to know I am welcome been Sn00ping around here for sometime... Though I would like you guys to know I see you through the clouds....
> 
> Reading as many smoke signals as I can .....



I feel like we are being watched 

We stopped with the smoke signals though...now it's all just vapour - much harder to read

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vanilla

Andre said:


> I echo what @free3dom said, coached a little differently:
> 
> The tried and tested duo, still the devices of choice for many experienced vapers, are the iStick 30w with the Mini Aspire Nautilus with BVC coils.
> 
> 
> 
> The new kid on the block - the Ego One combination. Good reports so far on this. Small, less expensive and effective. You have a choice of 1100 or 2200 mAh batteries. If it is to be your main vaping device, go for the bigger battery. Great deal on this as a starter kit from www.skybluevaping.co.za - you get 2 juices for free.
> 
> 
> 
> The hope: The Subox Mini. Modern, caters for all type of vapers. Good pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> ​Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions.


Thank you @Andre or the advice, things are starting to look clearer now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanilla

Sn00py said:


> Hi There all been vaping about a year now started with eciggs and watch the big boy play with his vaping toy. Names not mentioned to protect the not so innocent. Eventually bought his old machine cause it just made sense. Dam eciggs need too much attention and taste terrible after a short while. Never the less I quit all types of habits smoking and vaping.... It was a revelation with the first 6 to 8 months of vaping....
> 
> Holidays came and boredom led me back to ecciggs as I nice past time at the braai and watching movies, throwing darts or something.
> As the Nik goes just Sn00ping and learning tricks and buying when there is a need or a replacement part something required. newbie yes novice definitely. Will try my hand at technical or challenging type stuff..... for now I rolllem, service and vape that juice till the clouds come home.



I wish I could give up so easily but in all honesty I LOVE eciggs, the flavours are awesome and beats nicotine cigs any day! Maybe one day I will kick this habit as well but for now........

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vanilla

Thats for sure!


DarkSide said:


> [/Q


----------



## Vanilla

Willyza said:


> Hi Dude enjoy your stay here



Thank you @Willyza


----------



## Vanilla

Andre said:


> I echo what @free3dom said, coached a little differently:
> 
> The tried and tested duo, still the devices of choice for many experienced vapers, are the iStick 30w with the Mini Aspire Nautilus with BVC coils.
> 
> 
> 
> The new kid on the block - the Ego One combination. Good reports so far on this. Small, less expensive and effective. You have a choice of 1100 or 2200 mAh batteries. If it is to be your main vaping device, go for the bigger battery. Great deal on this as a starter kit from www.skybluevaping.co.za - you get 2 juices for free.
> 
> 
> 
> The hope: The Subox Mini. Modern, caters for all type of vapers. Good pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> ​Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions.



@Andre Thank you very much, have checked out the eGo one on skybluevaping and think im going to order the 2200mAh for now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sn00py

@free3dom Monday but I get that I would have to keep a closer eye on what's happening. Besides great reading and many times great entertainment. I come back often... Not only with one liners LOL Thanks guys ....

@Vanilla we control habits don't, be strong and hang in there....I may be a control freak though don't buy my stories

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanilla

Sn00py said:


> @free3dom Monday but I get that I would have to keep a closer eye on what's happening. Besides great reading and many times great entertainment. I come back often... Not only with one liners LOL Thanks guys ....
> 
> @Vanilla we control habits don't, be strong and hang in there....I may be a control freak though don't buy my stories



@Sn00py -Thanx!


----------



## Vanilla

William Rossouw said:


> Morning Gents im new to the Forum !! I am using a Sig 30W with Artic Tank. Looking for something a little bigger !! I stopped smoking Two years ago all started out with a Twisp Hated it and the brand went hunting for better got the sig but i want something no less than 50W





William Rossouw said:


> Morning Gents im new to the Forum !! I am using a Sig 30W with Artic Tank. Looking for something a little bigger !! I stopped smoking Two years ago all started out with a Twisp Hated it and the brand went hunting for better got the sig but i want something no less than 50W



Welcome!! And not just gents on the forum!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jysin

Howzit ladies and gents. I have been vaping for a year. I must say that I am a new member to the forum. However I have used the forum through out my year of vaping as a great source of advice on my purchases and liquid mixes. Just want to say thanks to everyone on sharing their trial and error and wisdom. 
Hope I can add to the wisdom.
And are there any vape meetings in Cape Town?. Would dig to meet some fellow Vapers and see what crazy devices they put together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Jysin 

Congrats on a year of vaping - very well done 

Glad to hear the forum has been of help to you, and looking forward to hearing about your experiences so far and going forward 

Cape Town has a very active vaping scene and there are a lot of Vapetonian members on here - I'm sure some of them will give you more specific info soon and you can get in on meeting some like minded vapers 

And you can always just pop into one of the VapeMob stores to meet some people as well 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Vanilla

welcome @Jysin


----------



## vapeandacrepe

Hello. From CT, been vaping for probably a year now.

Tried a friend's Twisp back then and thought "This is great, I could really get into this!". Did not know there was an entire world of different products and styles of vaping. How Twisp have managed to take hold of the name "ecigg" with the general public, with such crappy expensive products I don't know, good marketing/publicity I suppose.

Did a lot of reading and for my first purchase decided against a really cheap one (I knew vaping was something I would stick with), bought an Innokin MVP 2.0 and a Kanger Pro Tank 3 - later replaced with an eLeaf GS Air. This MVP2 has not given me a single moment of issues, it's been absolutely entirely flawless from the get-go, and the brand has really won favour with me because of it. Also really glad to have found Vapour Mountain, epic flavours and great price at the same time, the VM4 and Berry Blaze is out of this world!

But after spending hundreds and hundreds on replacement coils for these 2, and growing tired of the average/poor flavour and vapour amount from the clearo's, the leaking from these pre-built coils and constant cleaning, and having tried out a mod for the first time recently (completely blew my mind!!, the flavour and vapour is just unreal), it's really time to upgrade...

So I'll be sticking around to leech on the wisdom of you veteran vapers, and hopefully end up with a really solid setup that will last me another year or 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

@vapeandacrepe...Welcome to this amazing form, also started my vaping journey with the Twisp and still evolving, still purchasing new goodies, still asking questions, suppose this is a journey where we all learn something new everyday...Good luck on your journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanilla

@vapeandacrepe crepe Hello from the cold Free State

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jysin

@vapeandacrepe 
Welcome to the forum. And the mvp2 I agree is a beast. I own one self. I am also looking to upgrade to a more powerful device. I hear that vape king will be getting stock of the mvp3 pro soon. It pushes out 60 watts with a massive 4500mAh battery. Definitely a purchase I will be making.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapeandacrepe

Jysin said:


> @vapeandacrepe
> Welcome to the forum. And the mvp2 I agree is a beast. I own one self. I am also looking to upgrade to a more powerful device. I hear that vape king will be getting stock of the mvp3 pro soon. It pushes out 60 watts with a massive 4500mAh battery. Definitely a purchase I will be making.


Cheers for the intro! I've spent quite a fair amount of time getting up to speed with all the different options. It's funny how flawed each of the devices are, I'm really struggling to find one that just works as it should, without faults, this gets worse the smaller your budget goes. I realize that being electronic devices they will have flaws and there will be duds, but many don't even get the basics right it seems, and some really push it by having so many issues. I probably would have pulled the trigger already on an eLeaf iStick, Kanger Subox kit, SMOK M80 Plus or IPV2 Mini if they didn't all have issues. The bigger ones like Sigelei 100W/150W and IPV3/4 are really tempting and look reliable, but I don't really have budget for that right now, and they're so big its like carrying a crammed wallet. After seeing all these issues with IPV, Sigelei, SMOK, Kanger, Joyetech - I'm very quickly deciding on that MVP 3.0 as well, and now that its powerful enough at 60W, and powerful enough at 4400mah or whatever, and likely with pass-through that actually works and isn't at risk of blowing up in your pocket, I think I'll also be holding out for that.


----------



## Jysin

vapeandacrepe said:


> Cheers for the intro! I've spent quite a fair amount of time getting up to speed with all the different options. It's funny how flawed each of the devices are, I'm really struggling to find one that just works as it should, without faults, this gets worse the smaller your budget goes. I realize that being electronic devices they will have flaws and there will be duds, but many don't even get the basics right it seems, and some really push it by having so many issues. I probably would have pulled the trigger already on an eLeaf iStick, Kanger Subox kit, SMOK M80 Plus or IPV2 Mini if they didn't all have issues. The bigger ones like Sigelei 100W/150W and IPV3/4 are really tempting and look reliable, but I don't really have budget for that right now, and they're so big its like carrying a massive crammed wallet. After seeing all these issues with IPV, Sigelei, SMOK, Kanger, Joyetech - I'm very quickly deciding on that MVP 3.0 as well, and now that its powerful enough at 60W, and powerful enough at 4400mah or whatever, and likely with pass-through that actually works and isn't at risk of blowing up in your pocket, I think I'll also be holding out for that.


Mate you can't go wrong with a innokin device. It's like a Toyota. Tough and reliable for days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Jysin said:


> Howzit ladies and gents. I have been vaping for a year. I must say that I am a new member to the forum. However I have used the forum through out my year of vaping as a great source of advice on my purchases and liquid mixes. Just want to say thanks to everyone on sharing their trial and error and wisdom.
> Hope I can add to the wisdom.
> And are there any vape meetings in Cape Town?. Would dig to meet some fellow Vapers and see what crazy devices they put together.



Welcome @Jysin 
Glad you found the forum useful even before you signed up. Goes to show that there are people out there reading what we write and hopefully benefiting from it. 
Glad you finally joined. 
The last larger Cape Vape Meet happened quite a while back. Not sure when the next one is. Keep an eye out on the Vape Meet forum for announcements though. There are smaller meets taking place all the time, just check with the Cape Town vapers. 
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

vapeandacrepe said:


> Hello. From CT, been vaping for probably a year now.
> 
> Tried a friend's Twisp back then and thought "This is great, I could really get into this!". Did not know there was an entire world of different products and styles of vaping. How Twisp have managed to take hold of the name "ecigg" with the general public, with such crappy expensive products I don't know, good marketing/publicity I suppose.
> 
> Did a lot of reading and for my first purchase decided against a really cheap one (I knew vaping was something I would stick with), bought an Innokin MVP 2.0 and a Kanger Pro Tank 3 - later replaced with an eLeaf GS Air. This MVP2 has not given me a single moment of issues, it's been absolutely entirely flawless from the get-go, and the brand has really won favour with me because of it. Also really glad to have found Vapour Mountain, epic flavours and great price at the same time, the VM4 and Berry Blaze is out of this world!
> 
> But after spending hundreds and hundreds on replacement coils for these 2, and growing tired of the average/poor flavour and vapour amount from the clearo's, the leaking from these pre-built coils and constant cleaning, and having tried out a mod for the first time recently (completely blew my mind!!, the flavour and vapour is just unreal), it's really time to upgrade...
> 
> So I'll be sticking around to leech on the wisdom of you veteran vapers, and hopefully end up with a really solid setup that will last me another year or 2.



Welcome @vapeandacrepe - cool name 
Congrats on the vaping and for finding the forum
I too started on Twisp in Oct 2013 and was very surprised to find a whole world out there 
I am also a fellow MVP2 lover. Mine is still in daily use about 18 months on 

As for upgrading, there is so much to choose from now. And so much good. The choice is growing. As for something that will last you "another year or two" - that is quite challenging. Better things seem to be launched by the week. It would help if you know whether you prefer mouth to lung or direct lung hits with lots of airflow. And whether you would prefer building your own coils or buying commercial stock coils. I assume your current gear is more mouth to lung. 

What device did you vape recently that blew your mind?

All the best and hope it goes well for you


----------



## Silver

vapeandacrepe said:


> Cheers for the intro! I've spent quite a fair amount of time getting up to speed with all the different options. It's funny how flawed each of the devices are, I'm really struggling to find one that just works as it should, without faults, this gets worse the smaller your budget goes. I realize that being electronic devices they will have flaws and there will be duds, but many don't even get the basics right it seems, and some really push it by having so many issues. I probably would have pulled the trigger already on an eLeaf iStick, Kanger Subox kit, SMOK M80 Plus or IPV2 Mini if they didn't all have issues. The bigger ones like Sigelei 100W/150W and IPV3/4 are really tempting and look reliable, but I don't really have budget for that right now, and they're so big its like carrying a crammed wallet. After seeing all these issues with IPV, Sigelei, SMOK, Kanger, Joyetech - I'm very quickly deciding on that MVP 3.0 as well, and now that its powerful enough at 60W, and powerful enough at 4400mah or whatever, and likely with pass-through that actually works and isn't at risk of blowing up in your pocket, I think I'll also be holding out for that.



With regard to the MVP3 - the 30W one that is available now - i think it was too little too late. I too am a mVP2 fan and I was really looking forward to the MVP3, but decided to skip it. The MVP3 Pro, which is the one i think you are referring to sounds to be much better. 60W is more than ample and if its like the MVP2 in durability and reliability I will definitely be getting one.


----------



## vapeandacrepe

Silver said:


> Welcome @vapeandacrepe - cool name
> Congrats on the vaping and for finding the forum
> I too started on Twisp in Oct 2013 and was very surprised to find a whole world out there
> I am also a fellow MVP2 lover. Mine is still in daily use about 18 months on
> 
> As for upgrading, there is so much to choose from now. And so much good. The choice is growing. As for something that will last you "another year or two" - that is quite challenging. Better things seem to be launched by the week. It would help if you know whether you prefer mouth to lung or direct lung hits with lots of airflow. And whether you would prefer building your own coils or buying commercial stock coils. I assume your current gear is more mouth to lung.
> 
> What device did you vape recently that blew your mind?
> 
> All the best and hope it goes well for you



Thank you for the friendly welcome 
Nice one!! MVP2 is so good, I love how @Jysin described it :


Jysin said:


> Mate you can't go wrong with a innokin device. It's like a Toyota. Tough and reliable for days.


I can also liken this device to a Nokia 3310, you know those old bricks that could probably survive being dropped in chernobyl haha .
I am mouth to lung with my MVP2.0 but looking for direct lung hits with my new rebuildable sub-ohm mod/tank. I'm done with prebuilt coils. I vaped I believe an Arctic on a small Cloupor, but it blew my mind away in the sense that I hadn't ever tried sub-ohm before, than the device itself. I'm looking for a 50W+ mod with more-than-likely a Kanger Subtank Mini. I'm so so close to getting a SMOK M80 Plus (dont need the TC), but I'm skeptical to get it, given the issues I've read about.
Thank you, will be sticking around, any tips and guidance more than appreciated


----------



## vapeandacrepe

Silver said:


> With regard to the MVP3 - the 30W one that is available now - i think it was too little too late. I too am a mVP2 fan and I was really looking forward to the MVP3, but decided to skip it. The MVP3 Pro, which is the one i think you are referring to sounds to be much better. 60W is more than ample and if its like the MVP2 in durability and reliability I will definitely be getting one.


Yes I'm talking about the MVP3 Pro 60W. Only lack of patience in getting a better mod is what is tempting me to buy the SMOK M80 Plus now, plus the fact I think its the most attractive mod to me in black in this price range.


----------



## Escobar

Hey forum,been told to introduce myself so here goes.Im from Benoni on the east rand,been into vaping to get away from hubbly and I preffer it ten fold,I currently own a Subtank mini on an ehpro device and im loving it!ive been into clouding for a while now and I dig the vibe around 'vapors' (the people and the smoke)
I think that covers it?


----------



## Jysin

vapeandacrepe said:


> Yes I'm talking about the MVP3 Pro 60W. Only lack of patience in getting a better mod is what is tempting me to buy the SMOK M80 Plus now, plus the fact I think its the most attractive mod to me in black in this price range.


Mate to be quite honest the only thing you going to get by waiting is more devices coming out to confuse you even more. hit up you tube. Watch some reviews and make a decision and don't regret it. If that doesn't work repeat the process on the loo. Men do their best thinking on the loo


----------



## Silver

vapeandacrepe said:


> Thank you for the friendly welcome
> Nice one!! MVP2 is so good, I love how @Jysin described it :
> 
> I can also liken this device to a Nokia 3310, you know those old bricks that could probably survive being dropped in chernobyl haha .
> I am mouth to lung with my MVP2.0 but looking for direct lung hits with my new rebuildable sub-ohm mod/tank. I'm done with prebuilt coils. I vaped I believe an Arctic on a small Cloupor, but it blew my mind away in the sense that I hadn't ever tried sub-ohm before, than the device itself. I'm looking for a 50W+ mod with more-than-likely a Kanger Subtank Mini. I'm so so close to getting a SMOK M80 Plus (dont need the TC), but I'm skeptical to get it, given the issues I've read about.
> Thank you, will be sticking around, any tips and guidance more than appreciated



No prob, i think you will like the Subtank mini because you can get the stock coils and do your own. If yr own coil breaks or you have a problem, you can always pop in a commercial coil

As for the ideal mod to drive it, that depends on many things - mainly your preferences. If it will be your main mod and you will take it out and about with you, then you need something a bit smaller. (Sig 100 etc is too big). Problem is that then rules out a two battery mod. Which is fine, if you get a one batt mod, you can keep a spare charged battery - just make sure you can easily open the mod to take out the battery. Some have screws which are a pain to do repeatedly. 

As for the M80, you cant remove the batteries, but it has mega battery life and should easily last a full day or even two days. I dont have one but most of the folk on here that have one say they really love it. Good value for money. 

Another option is the iStick50W. I have one and the battery life is very, very good. Got mine quite some time ago. Have probably vaped about 12 ml so far (not a primary device) and the battery meter has only moved down one notch! Still the factory charge so i havent charged it yet. Have a silcon sleeve on it and it works very well. I can vouch for it. 

PS - Dont get rid of the mouth to lung setup on the MVP2. I suggest you keep that as your backup.


----------



## Jysin

Daniel Heilbrunn said:


> Hey forum,been told to introduce myself so here goes.Im from Benoni on the east rand,been into vaping to get away from hubbly and I preffer it ten fold,I currently own a Subtank mini on an ehpro device and im loving it!ive been into clouding for a while now and I dig the vibe around 'vapors' (the people and the smoke)
> I think that covers it?


Welcome mate
Vaping is shit loads better then bubbly and obviously more convinient.

I could help noticing your profile pic......
Is your face on fire? How are you bellowing so much vape?


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @vapeandacrepe 

If you like black it might be worth looking at the Kanger Subox kit. It's a fantastic new kit (mod + atomizer) that is one of the best looking sets out there. It'll be available locally in the next week or two. Just google it and see for yourself 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Escobar

Jysin said:


> Welcome mate
> Vaping is shit loads better then bubbly and obviously more convinient.
> 
> I could help noticing your profile pic......
> Is your face on fire? How are you bellowing so much vape?


Haha thanks jysin,thats the 80-20 mix of mine with the 0.5ohm coil..pretty sick and beats a well jacked hubbly time and time again


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Daniel Heilbrunn 

Since you are in the area, we are having a vape meet on the 28th (see here for details) 
Come join us for an awesome vibe - it's always great fun 
Anyone else in the area reading is welcome too, of course 

Enjoy the forum and the vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel Heilbrunn said:


> Hey forum,been told to introduce myself so here goes.Im from Benoni on the east rand,been into vaping to get away from hubbly and I preffer it ten fold,I currently own a Subtank mini on an ehpro device and im loving it!ive been into clouding for a while now and I dig the vibe around 'vapors' (the people and the smoke)
> I think that covers it?



Welcome @Daniel Heilbrunn - thanks for the intro
Many vapers on here from the East Rand - 
Nice gear you have and from thr avatar pic, it looks like you are making loads of clouds. 
You should consider entering a cloud blowing competition at next year's Vapecon!
All the best with your vaping and enjoy the forum
We have a very special place here


----------



## Jysin

Daniel Heilbrunn said:


> Haha thanks jysin,thats the 80-20 mix of mine with the 0.5ohm coil..pretty sick and beats a well jacked hubbly time and time again


Definitely will be coming to you for advice (if you don't mind) when I get my new box mod and sub tank..


----------



## Escobar

Jysin said:


> Definitely will be coming to you for advice (if you don't mind) when I get my new box mod and sub tank..


If you're looking for a great cloud chasing juice on most mods hit me a message I'll hook you up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Escobar

I find it pretty amazing how mellow all vapors are..must be something in the e-liquid that brings out the true south african spirit!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Escobar

free3dom said:


> Welcome @Daniel Heilbrunn
> 
> Since you are in the area, we are having a vape meet on the 28th (see here for details)
> Come join us for an awesome vibe - it's always great fun
> Anyone else in the area reading is welcome too, of course
> 
> Enjoy the forum and the vape


Ill be therelooks like there's great bunch of people on this forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Daniel Heilbrunn said:


> I find it pretty amazing how mellow all vapors are..must be something in the e-liquid that brings out the true south african spirit!



It's a support group - for vape gear addicts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Daniel Heilbrunn said:


> Ill be therelooks like there's great bunch of people on this forum



Glad to hear it! You'll have a blast - guaranteed 

I've met a whole lot of members from this forum in person and so far they're all really awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo

@Daniel Heilbrunn welcome to the forum, yup you will find really great people here always happy to help and a mountain of experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Warm welcome @Daniel Heilbrunn


----------



## SHiBBY

Hi! Here's my story:

I have never smoked in my life outside of trying it when I was a kid. I didn't like the taste and the burn and frankly I did not get any satisfaction from it that prompted a repetition of the initial sample. Many years later, hookahs/hubblys became a thing and everybody had one, and THAT was the first time I found some form of satisfaction. No burn, great taste (I thought) and massive clouds! Eventually I had my own and it was legend, but with hookah comes the obvious pita of 5cm hole burns in every surface in your house, the drippy, sticky, and stinky juice covering everything and the device itself that starts rusting after the first 2 seconds of use, mainly due to the generally inferior stuff used to make it as affordable as possible.

Now, when e-cigarettes first hit the scene in the form of thin little cigarette-look-alikes, it was not immediately appealing to me since the clouds were fairly mif and flavours were limited to that of it's papery couterparts. Marlboro juice. Joy.

Then I met Ye Olde Twisp when I moved down to Cape Town in 2012 and although loads better than the first versions, it was still pretty much a nicotine dispenser to serve as a replacement for conventional cigarettes, better clouds than the pioneers but nowhere near what the hookah was kicking out... It seemed that I would be forever doomed to the pipe that dare not speak it's name.

Then one day fellow gamer, friend and colleague @Johanvdmrw started talking about vaping at the office and needless to say, up until that point my understanding of vaping was something different entirely (See "Volcano Vaporizer") so it took me a while to realize that this was in a league of it's own... This was an e-cig on steroids, and it smelled and tasted amazing, and the clouds... oh, the clouds... Here was something that could finally replace the hookah and satisfy my Gadgetophaelia at the same time!

So I went to "Vape Mob" in Bellville, took a hit from a magestic Panzer 26650 Mod with what seemed like a Doge or Nemesis RDA and macro coils, spent all of yesterday watching every video on the RIP Tripper channel and now, I am here.

Hello

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

SHiBBY said:


> Hi! Here's my story:
> 
> I have never smoked in my life outside of trying it when I was a kid. I didn't like the taste and the burn and frankly I did not get any satisfaction from it that prompted a repetition of the initial sample. Many years later, hookahs/hubblys became a thing and everybody had one, and THAT was the first time I found some form of satisfaction. No burn, great taste (I thought) and massive clouds! Eventually I had my own and it was legend, but with hookah comes the obvious pita of 5cm hole burns in every surface in your house, the drippy, sticky, and stinky juice covering everything and the device itself that starts rusting after the first 2 seconds of use, mainly due to the generally inferior stuff used to make it as affordable as possible.
> 
> Now, when e-cigarettes first hit the scene in the form of thin little cigarette-look-alikes, it was not immediately appealing to me since the clouds were fairly mif and flavours were limited to that of it's papery couterparts. Marlboro juice. Joy.
> 
> Then I met Ye Olde Twisp when I moved down to Cape Town in 2012 and although loads better than the first versions, it was still pretty much a nicotine dispenser to serve as a replacement for conventional cigarettes, better clouds than the pioneers but nowhere near what the hookah was kicking out... It seemed that I would be forever doomed to the pipe that dare not speak it's name.
> 
> Then one day fellow gamer, friend and colleague @Johanvdmrw started talking about vaping at the office and needless to say, up until that point my understanding of vaping was something different entirely (See "Volcano Vaporizer") so it took me a while to realize that this was something different entirely... This was an e-cig on steroids, and it smelled and tasted amazing, and the clouds... oh, the clouds... Here was something that could finally replace the hookah and satisfy my Gadgetophaelia at the same time!
> 
> So I went to "Vape Mob" in Bellville, took a hit from a magestic Panzer 26650 Mod with what seemed like a Doge or Nemesis RDA and macro coils, spent all of yesterday watching every video on the RIP Tripper channel and now, I am here.
> 
> Hello


Great story, thanks. And welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.


----------



## zain bhana

HI GUYS
i am new to the forum but not new to vaping.iv been vaping for a year and a half now quit the stinkies aswell.currently im vaping on a smok xpro m80 with a freakshow dripper on 0.3ohm at 53watts.this is my night mod and in the day at work i vape on a cloupor mini with a lemo 2 at 0.7ohm.loving the forum guys keep up the good posts.oh and my daily juice is a 3mg bloody sunday made by voodoo juice for me this is an exellent all rounder vape which i do not get bored of.does well on a dripper and a tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

zain bhana said:


> HI GUYS
> i am new to the forum but not new to vaping.iv been vaping for a year and a half now quit the stinkies aswell.currently im vaping on a smok xpro m80 with a freakshow dripper on 0.3ohm at 53watts.this is my night mod and in the day at work i vape on a cloupor mini with a lemo 2 at 0.7ohm.loving the forum guys keep up the good posts.oh and my daily juice is a 3mg bloody sunday made by voodoo juice for me this is an exellent all rounder vape which i do not get bored of.does well on a dripper and a tank.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Seems you are well sorted with gear and juices. Happy vaping.


----------



## DarkSide

Welcome and Greets to @SHiBBY and @zain bhana


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @SHiBBY 

Glad to hear you found a proper cloud machine to replace your hookah...and the fact that it scratches the gadget itch is a bonus for a lot of us 

Enjoy the clouds, the flavours, and the forum


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @zain bhana 

Congrats on giving up the cigs...18 months is a great achievement 

Seem you've got some great day/night gear, and great taste in juice - the Voodoo juices are amazing 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys


----------



## Vanilla

DarkSide said:


> Hi Vanilla
> As you can see, I am still a noob at this vaping and like you, wanted that kick that ciggies gave, that is why I only "vaped" in my car, because it was new and smoked at work. In my work I travel a great deal, spend so much time at airports and in hotel rooms, always looking for a smoking lounge or insisted on a "smoking room" in the hotel.
> After the advice received on this forum, I purchased the Eleaf iStick 50w battery and an Arctic sub tank, and as free3dom stated, purchased both the 12 and 18mg nicotine juice, believe me, 18mg nicotine strength in a 0.5 ohm tank and firing at 35 watts, damn, you get the hit and in my case, I almost passed out during my first chain vape session I had, new equipment, nice juice and I thought I could chain vape like I chain smoked on some occasions, like waiting to board a plane, needed the nicotine to get into my system to last me for the flight.
> I learnt my lesson with the 18mg strength, quite happy, within the short space of time, to enjoy the 6mg strength, when the going gets tough, I have my eGo ONE primed with the demon brew of 18mg, two or three vapes, back to the 6mg strength in the sub ohm tank.
> I can no longer sit in the smoking lounge and quite happy with a non smoking hotel room. Strangely, when I wake up in the mornings, my first thought is; 'I vape and do not smoke" and it is that thought, almost like a motto for me now and damn, I am proud to be a vaper.
> Good Luck to you, hang in there and hope you find the right "tools" to help you find what you are looking for.



@DarkSide - Thank you for the advice, still searching for the right "tools" Lol....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanilla

Andre said:


> I echo what @free3dom said, coached a little differently:
> 
> The tried and tested duo, still the devices of choice for many experienced vapers, are the iStick 30w with the Mini Aspire Nautilus with BVC coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new kid on the block - the Ego One combination. Good reports so far on this. Small, less expensive and effective. You have a choice of 1100 or 2200 mAh batteries. If it is to be your main vaping device, go for the bigger battery. Great deal on this as a starter kit from www.skybluevaping.co.za - you get 2 juices for free.
> 
> 
> 
> The hope: The Subox Mini. Modern, caters for all type of vapers. Good pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> ​Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions.


 
@Andre
@free3dom

Ok, like a typical women I took too long to make a decision and now Skybluevaping is out of stock on the eGo one 2200mAh. 
Grrrr...... I need something that is affordable and won't cost me hundreds in spares each month. I went over to disposable atomizers as I didn't have to worry about replacing coils and if I dropped it, it wasn't a train smash. Prior to buying the cheap disposables, I tried other atomizers from Vapemob and eciggies but they leaked so much I gave up and bought the cheap disposables and that's what I have been using up to now and I'm frustrated as hell. I have 650mAh and 1100mAh batteries but I think they have probably reached their life expectancy now. I have looked at so many retailers and am to put it quite plainly, confused as hell!! I have looked at the isticks but have no idea what tanks to pair them with (apart from mini aspire nautilus). Please can someone point me in the right direction, retailer wise and product wise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Vanilla said:


> @Andre
> @free3dom
> 
> Ok, like a typical women I took too long to make a decision and now Skybluevaping is out of stock on the eGo one 2200mAh.
> Grrrr...... I need something that is affordable and won't cost me hundreds in spares each month. I went over to disposable atomizers as I didn't have to worry about replacing coils and if I dropped it, it wasn't a train smash. Prior to buying the cheap disposables, I tried other atomizers from Vapemob and eciggies but they leaked so much I gave up and bought the cheap disposables and that's what I have been using up to now and I'm frustrated as hell. I have 650mAh and 1100mAh batteries but I think they have probably reached their life expectancy now. I have looked at so many retailers and am to put it quite plainly, confused as hell!! I have looked at the isticks but have no idea what tanks to pair them with (apart from mini aspire nautilus). Please can someone point me in the right direction, retailer wise and product wise



I'd highly recommend the Subox Mini then. It is by far the most versatile device and comes all in one - you just need an 18650 battery (or two) and you can go from coils to rebuilding whenever you feel like it (or never if you don't want to).

Most of the vendors have them on pre-order, and a few have already arrived 

Edit: Here are some links
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/vv-vw-mods/products/kangertech-subox-mini-kit-preorder
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/kanger-subox-mini-full-kit
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/kanger-subox-mini-full-kit

Most shops will get them next week too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanilla

free3dom said:


> I'd highly recommend the Subox Mini then. It is by far the most versatile device and comes all in one - you just need an 18650 battery (or two) and you can go from coils to rebuilding whenever you feel like it (or never if you don't want to).
> 
> Most of the vendors have them on pre-order, and a few have already arrived



@free3dom.Thank you!! My next 2 stupid questions - what is meant by "rebuilding" and


free3dom said:


> I'd highly recommend the Subox Mini then. It is by far the most versatile device and comes all in one - you just need an 18650 battery (or two) and you can go from coils to rebuilding whenever you feel like it (or never if you don't want to).
> 
> Most of the vendors have them on pre-order, and a few have already arrived
> 
> Edit: Here are some links
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/vv-vw-mods/products/kangertech-subox-mini-kit-preorder
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/kanger-subox-mini-full-kit
> 
> Most shops will get them next week too



@free3dom - Thank you very much! My next stupid question: what is meant by "rebuilding"?


----------



## Vanilla

Vanilla said:


> @free3dom.Thank you!! My next 2 stupid questions - what is meant by "rebuilding" and
> 
> 
> @free3dom - Thank you very much! My next stupid question: what is meant by "rebuilding"?


@free3dom -


Vanilla said:


> @free3dom.Thank you!! My next 2 stupid questions - what is meant by "rebuilding" and
> 
> 
> @free3dom - Thank you very much! My next stupid question: what is meant by "rebuilding"?



@free3dom. Sorry I feel so stupid for asking this but these things confuse me to no end, does the Subox Mini not come complete with a battery?


----------



## free3dom

Vanilla said:


> @free3dom.Thank you!! My next 2 stupid questions - what is meant by "rebuilding" and
> 
> 
> @free3dom - Thank you very much! My next stupid question: what is meant by "rebuilding"?



Not a stupid question at all 

Inside your tank there is a coil, which you can buy replacements for once your current one gives in (it lasts about a week to a month). These coils cost you about R200 for 5. But the SubTank included in this comes with a rebuildable version of these coils on which you can build your own coil - you just need some resistance wire (Kanthal at all the vendors) which is about R100-R150 for 10 meters and some wicking (about R20-30 for a few months supply). This ends up costing you next to nothing to keep vaping - all you then need to buy is juice 

Rebuilding seems intimidating at first but it is really easy, and having the option to do that in the future without having to buy a new device is what makes the Subox good value - and the rest of the kit is really great too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom

Vanilla said:


> @free3dom -
> 
> 
> @free3dom. Sorry I feel so stupid for asking this but these things confuse me to no end, does the Subox Mini not come complete with a battery?



Unfortunately the kit does not include a battery, but you can buy one for about R150-R200 at various vendors (it takes a 18650 battery).


----------



## Vanilla

free3dom said:


> Not a stupid question at all
> 
> Inside your tank there is a coil, which you can buy replacements for once your current one gives in (it lasts about a week to a month). These coils cost you about R200 for 5. But the SubTank included in this comes with a rebuildable version of these coils on which you can build your own coil - you just need some resistance wire (Kanthal at all the vendors) which is about R100-R150 for 10 meters and some wicking (about R20-30 for a few months supply). This ends up costing you next to nothing to keep vaping - all you then need to buy is juice
> 
> Rebuilding seems intimidating at first but it is really easy, and having the option to do that in the future without having to buy a new device is what makes the Subox good value - and the rest of the kit is really great too.



@free3dom. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Vanilla said:


> @free3dom. Thank you



My pleasure 

And don't worry, these will be widely available from next week - if you need time to make a decision it should still be available 

It also comes in white, which looks really good


----------



## Andre

Vanilla said:


> @Andre
> @free3dom
> 
> Ok, like a typical women I took too long to make a decision and now Skybluevaping is out of stock on the eGo one 2200mAh.
> Grrrr...... I need something that is affordable and won't cost me hundreds in spares each month. I went over to disposable atomizers as I didn't have to worry about replacing coils and if I dropped it, it wasn't a train smash. Prior to buying the cheap disposables, I tried other atomizers from Vapemob and eciggies but they leaked so much I gave up and bought the cheap disposables and that's what I have been using up to now and I'm frustrated as hell. I have 650mAh and 1100mAh batteries but I think they have probably reached their life expectancy now. I have looked at so many retailers and am to put it quite plainly, confused as hell!! I have looked at the isticks but have no idea what tanks to pair them with (apart from mini aspire nautilus). Please can someone point me in the right direction, retailer wise and product wise


I can agree with @free3dom advice, but just a word of caution. The Subox Mini is very new on our market. So it is not tried and tested. I am not sure if it is good for a beginner or intermediate vaper. The current clearomizer (sub ohm mini) from that same manufacturer was more suitable for direct to lung inhales. They do claim that the new one (part of the subox mini kit) will work for mouth to lung inhales as well.

If you are adventurous go for the subox mini. If more conservative go with the tried and tested - the iStick 30W with Mini Aspire Nautilus. For the latter you still need to buy BVC coil units (R35 to R50 for one), which last about 10 days on average.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Zaskar09

Hi All, 

I'm Zaskar, and I'm a vaper.

Bought a Twisp Clearo about two months ago due to my wife's continuous moaning about me smoking, something about me slowly killing myself and that I must not love her very much. Taken that I smoked when we met I didn't really get the "not loving her" part but the health implications were obvious.

So because I actually liked smoking and didn't really want to quit I decided to opt for a healthier alternative, keeping her happy(ish) and my nic demon fed. 

So far I'm happy with the Twisp but I know myself, sooner or later I'll be looking to upgrade to something cooler. I stumbled onto the forum doing some preliminary research and I'm really sorry I didn't find you guys earlier. Seems like a great community and I'm honored to be part of it.

Just a fair warning: I'll probably be asking a lot of noob questions so please be patient

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

Zaskar09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Zaskar, and I'm a vaper.
> 
> Bought a Twisp Clearo about two months ago due to my wife's continuous moaning about me smoking, something about me slowly killing myself and that I must not love her very much. Taken that I smoked when we met I didn't really get the "not loving her" part but the health implications were obvious.
> 
> So because I actually liked smoking and didn't really want to quit I decided to opt for a healthier alternative, keeping her happy(ish) and my nic demon fed.
> 
> So far I'm happy with the Twisp but I know myself, sooner or later I'll be looking to upgrade to something cooler. I stumbled onto the forum doing some preliminary research and I'm really sorry I didn't find you guys earlier. Seems like a great community and I'm honored to be part of it.
> 
> Just a fair warning: I'll probably be asking a lot of noob questions so please be patient


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - for whatever reason. And shoot away with the questions, we all love to help. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanilla

Andre said:


> I can agree with @free3dom advice, but just a word of caution. The Subox Mini is very new on our market. So it is not tried and tested. I am not sure if it is good for a beginner or intermediate vaper. The current clearomizer (sub ohm mini) from that same manufacturer was more suitable for direct to lung inhales. They do claim that the new one (part of the subox mini kit) will work for mouth to lung inhales as well.
> 
> If you are adventurous go for the subox mini. If more conservative go with the tried and tested - the iStick 30W with Mini Aspire Nautilus. For the latter you still need to buy BVC coil units (R35 to R50 for one), which last about 10 days on average.



@Andre. Thank you for your wise words, maybe as a newbie would be better to stick to something tried and tested

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vanilla

free3dom said:


> Unfortunately the kit does not include a battery, but you can buy one for about R150-R200 at various vendors (it takes a 18650 battery).


@free3dom, thank you, the picture is starting to look clearer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanilla

@


Zaskar09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Zaskar, and I'm a vaper.
> 
> Bought a Twisp Clearo about two months ago due to my wife's continuous moaning about me smoking, something about me slowly killing myself and that I must not love her very much. Taken that I smoked when we met I didn't really get the "not loving her" part but the health implications were obvious.
> 
> So because I actually liked smoking and didn't really want to quit I decided to opt for a healthier alternative, keeping her happy(ish) and my nic demon fed.
> 
> So far I'm happy with the Twisp but I know myself, sooner or later I'll be looking to upgrade to something cooler. I stumbled onto the forum doing some preliminary research and I'm really sorry I didn't find you guys earlier. Seems like a great community and I'm honored to be part of it.
> 
> Just a fair warning: I'll probably be asking a lot of noob questions so please be patient



Don't worry, also a newbie and I also ask stupid questions! Quite daunting when you see what there is available out there and you don't have a clue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

@Zaskar09 Welcome to this amazing forum and to the world of Vaping, still a noob myself and I too must also ask many questions, want to get into doing my own rebuilds, so the experienced members have been warned...
Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Zaskar09 

Say the following to your wife immediately: "Thank you sweetheart for helping me make the best choice ever!" 
Then say the following: "Sorry for spending all our money on vaping!" 

But seriously, you've made a great choice, even if it was not done freely - I too made the switch to vaping reluctantly as I enjoyed smoking, but wasn't too happy with the morning cough. I just didn't buy into the idea that it was possible to get the same satisfaction without the negatives of smoking. Was I ever surprised to find that with vaping I got MORE than I ever did while smoking 

Ask away, we love noob questions 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zaskar09

Thanks guys (and girl I believe)!

She knows I appreciate it (though I did grumble a bit the first week or so  ), but to be honest, quitting couldn't have been easier. I haven't touched a cigarette since I got the Twisp.

Oh, and I'll sort out my noob avatar as soon as I'm at a PC again, it's a bit of a mission on the tablet.

Edit: Added avatar bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vanilla

Zaskar09 said:


> Thanks guys (and girl I believe)!
> 
> She knows I appreciate it (though I did grumble a bit the first week or so  ), but to be honest, quitting couldn't have been easier. I haven't touched a cigarette since I got the Twisp.
> 
> Oh, andy
> I'll sort out my noob avatar as soon as I'm at a PC again, it's a bit of a mission on the tablet.
> 
> Edit: Added avatar bit.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah im the girl!


----------



## Vanilla

Zaskar09 said:


> Thanks guys (and girl I believe)!
> 
> She knows I appreciate it (though I did grumble a bit the first week or so  ), but to be honest, quitting couldn't have been easier. I haven't touched a cigarette since I got the Twisp.
> 
> Oh, and I'll sort out my noob avatar as soon as I'm at a PC again, it's a bit of a mission on the tablet.
> 
> Edit: Added avatar bit.


@Zaskar09 yip im the newbie girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Hello Mense

I turned from smoking to vaping about 4 months ago out of what I like to think of as "common sense", mainly for the health benefits and the fact that I didn't enjoy smoking much anymore. I wasted a crap house full of money on Twisp over the past few months ( was never satisfied with the taste of them & the choice of juices), but eventually I found my way to this forum and what seems to be a great group of similar individuals, helpful and damn there's a load of information on here and everybody is so willing to part with advice & information - thanks! Now I'm getting to grips with & my head around all the different devices and juice available out there, getting what I need. Want to try my hand at DIY juice but I'll take it as it comes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Deckie said:


> Hello Mense
> 
> I turned from smoking to vaping about 4 months ago out of what I like to think of as "common sense", mainly for the health benefits and the fact that I didn't enjoy smoking much anymore. I wasted a crap house full of money on Twisp over the past few months ( was never satisfied with the taste of them & the choice of juices), but eventually I found my way to this forum and what seems to be a great group of similar individuals, helpful and damn there's a load of information on here and everybody is so willing to part with advice & information - thanks! Now I'm getting to grips with & my head around all the different devices and juice available out there, getting what I need. Want to try my hand at DIY juice but I'll take it as it comes.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

SHiBBY said:


> Hi! Here's my story:
> 
> I have never smoked in my life outside of trying it when I was a kid. I didn't like the taste and the burn and frankly I did not get any satisfaction from it that prompted a repetition of the initial sample. Many years later, hookahs/hubblys became a thing and everybody had one, and THAT was the first time I found some form of satisfaction. No burn, great taste (I thought) and massive clouds! Eventually I had my own and it was legend, but with hookah comes the obvious pita of 5cm hole burns in every surface in your house, the drippy, sticky, and stinky juice covering everything and the device itself that starts rusting after the first 2 seconds of use, mainly due to the generally inferior stuff used to make it as affordable as possible.
> 
> Now, when e-cigarettes first hit the scene in the form of thin little cigarette-look-alikes, it was not immediately appealing to me since the clouds were fairly mif and flavours were limited to that of it's papery couterparts. Marlboro juice. Joy.
> 
> Then I met Ye Olde Twisp when I moved down to Cape Town in 2012 and although loads better than the first versions, it was still pretty much a nicotine dispenser to serve as a replacement for conventional cigarettes, better clouds than the pioneers but nowhere near what the hookah was kicking out... It seemed that I would be forever doomed to the pipe that dare not speak it's name.
> 
> Then one day fellow gamer, friend and colleague @Johanvdmrw started talking about vaping at the office and needless to say, up until that point my understanding of vaping was something different entirely (See "Volcano Vaporizer") so it took me a while to realize that this was in a league of it's own... This was an e-cig on steroids, and it smelled and tasted amazing, and the clouds... oh, the clouds... Here was something that could finally replace the hookah and satisfy my Gadgetophaelia at the same time!
> 
> So I went to "Vape Mob" in Bellville, took a hit from a magestic Panzer 26650 Mod with what seemed like a Doge or Nemesis RDA and macro coils, spent all of yesterday watching every video on the RIP Tripper channel and now, I am here.
> 
> Hello



Welcome to the forum @SHiBBY 
Love the way you told the story. I enjoyed reading it
Wishing you all the best from here
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

zain bhana said:


> HI GUYS
> i am new to the forum but not new to vaping.iv been vaping for a year and a half now quit the stinkies aswell.currently im vaping on a smok xpro m80 with a freakshow dripper on 0.3ohm at 53watts.this is my night mod and in the day at work i vape on a cloupor mini with a lemo 2 at 0.7ohm.loving the forum guys keep up the good posts.oh and my daily juice is a 3mg bloody sunday made by voodoo juice for me this is an exellent all rounder vape which i do not get bored of.does well on a dripper and a tank.



Welcome to the forum @zain bhana 
Congrats on the vaping - you seem like you are in a good place and have figured it out. Great stuff
Enjoy the forum and your stay here


----------



## Silver

Zaskar09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Zaskar, and I'm a vaper.
> 
> Bought a Twisp Clearo about two months ago due to my wife's continuous moaning about me smoking, something about me slowly killing myself and that I must not love her very much. Taken that I smoked when we met I didn't really get the "not loving her" part but the health implications were obvious.
> 
> So because I actually liked smoking and didn't really want to quit I decided to opt for a healthier alternative, keeping her happy(ish) and my nic demon fed.
> 
> So far I'm happy with the Twisp but I know myself, sooner or later I'll be looking to upgrade to something cooler. I stumbled onto the forum doing some preliminary research and I'm really sorry I didn't find you guys earlier. Seems like a great community and I'm honored to be part of it.
> 
> Just a fair warning: I'll probably be asking a lot of noob questions so please be patient



Hi @Zaskar09 and welcome to the forum. Glad you found us. 
Congrats on the vaping. Doesnt matter what you using, the main thing is your journey has started!
Wishing you well and dont worry about asking questions. 
Enjoy your stay here. We have a very special place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Deckie said:


> Hello Mense
> 
> I turned from smoking to vaping about 4 months ago out of what I like to think of as "common sense", mainly for the health benefits and the fact that I didn't enjoy smoking much anymore. I wasted a crap house full of money on Twisp over the past few months ( was never satisfied with the taste of them & the choice of juices), but eventually I found my way to this forum and what seems to be a great group of similar individuals, helpful and damn there's a load of information on here and everybody is so willing to part with advice & information - thanks! Now I'm getting to grips with & my head around all the different devices and juice available out there, getting what I need. Want to try my hand at DIY juice but I'll take it as it comes.



Welcome to the forum @Deckie
Its so nice to read about what you say regarding the forum. Thanks 
Hope you enjoy your stay and dont be afraid to ask questions
Wishing you well for your journey


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Deckie 

Glad to hear you quit the smoking, well done 
I know a lot of people feel like they wasted money on the Twisp, but if it got you off smoking then it really isn't wasting money at all - their visibility and availability is what makes them special 
But now you can get to the "good stuff" 

Ask if you have any questions regarding anything - vape or non-vape related 

Best of luck with the vaping, and enjoy the forum


----------



## free3dom

A quick FIY for all the new vapers or those looking to upgrade from their first devices.

For the longest time we've been struggling to recommend a good starter kit that will last someone starting out for longer than a month. The defacto standard has become the Eleaf iStick 30W paired with a Aspire Nautilus Mini. The problem here was that they were sold separately and the Nautilus is quite an old device with no room to grow as your vaping needs change.

Then the KangerTech Subox appeared on the horizon and by all accounts it was set up to be exactly what a beginning vaper needs - while staying relevant for a good long time through their vaping journey. I've been recommending this device for a while now, but it was untested by me personally. That changed today 

Early this morning I received my Subox Mini and have been vaping on it exclusively for about 2 hours. And now I can definitely say that this is the best starter kit out there, and it will grow with you as you expand your vaping horizon.

The mouth-to-lung feature (using the 1.5 Ohm coil and smallest airflow setting) surpasses that of the Nautilus Mini by quite some margin. Mouth-to-lung is when you draw the vapor into your mouth before inhaling it, and is the recommended way when starting out as it provides a better throat hit (similar to a cigarette) and allows your lungs time to acclimate to vapour before throwing large amounts at it.

The device is also amazingly solidly built - this surprise me more than anything since I thought it would feel a bit cheap (considering the cost of about R1000). It also looks fantastic.

These will be freely available from next week from pretty much all the vendors and if you are a new vaper, or looking to upgrade from a basic starter kit, I highly recommend this 

Just not that "battery not included". It takes an 18650 battery (preferably the 2800mAh Efest or 2500mAh Samsung 25R types) which most of the vendors sell as well (they run about R150-R200 per battery). And as you start vaping more you can buy extra batteries and a charger and just swap out batteries as needed.

Once you reach a level where you want to customize your vape, and RBA deck is included which allows you to build your own coils - this saves you a bundle on ongoing costs and lets you play around with finding your perfect vape 

Here is a link to the thread on here about the Subox Mini kit.

Here are some pictures:

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

free3dom said:


> A quick FIY for all the new vapers or those looking to upgrade from their first devices.
> 
> For the longest time we've been struggling to recommend a good starter kit that will last someone starting out for longer than a month. The defacto standard has become the Eleaf iStick 30W paired with a Aspire Nautilus Mini. The problem here was that they were sold separately and the Nautilus is quite an old device with no room to grow as your vaping needs change.
> 
> Then the KangerTech Subox appeared on the horizon and by all accounts it was set up to be exactly what a beginning vaper needs - while staying relevant for a good long time through their vaping journey. I've been recommending this device for a while now, but it was untested by me personally. That changed today
> 
> Early this morning I received my Subox Mini and have been vaping on it exclusively for about 2 hours. And now I can definitely say that this is the best starter kit out there, and it will grow with you as you expand your vaping horizon.
> 
> The mouth-to-lung feature (using the 1.5 Ohm coil and smallest airflow setting) surpasses that of the Nautilus Mini by quite some margin. Mouth-to-lung is when you draw the vapor into your mouth before inhaling it, and is the recommended way when starting out as it provides a better throat hit (similar to a cigarette) and allows your lungs time to acclimate to vapour before throwing large amounts at it.
> 
> The device is also amazingly solidly built - this surprise me more than anything since I thought it would feel a bit cheap (considering the cost of about R1000). It also looks fantastic.
> 
> These will be freely available from next week from pretty much all the vendors and if you are a new vaper, or looking to upgrade from a basic starter kit, I highly recommend this
> 
> Just not that "battery not included". It takes an 18650 battery (preferably the 2800mAh Efest or 2500mAh Samsung 25R types) which most of the vendors sell as well (they run about R150-R200 per battery). And as you start vaping more you can buy extra batteries and a charger and just swap out batteries as needed.
> 
> Once you reach a level where you want to customize your vape, and RBA deck is included which allows you to build your own coils - this saves you a bundle on ongoing costs and lets you play around with finding your perfect vape
> 
> Here is a link to the thread on here about the Subox Mini kit.
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> View attachment 29579
> 
> View attachment 29577
> 
> View attachment 29578


Great stuff, thank you for the trouble. Bookmarked to link to in future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ohmen

Hi my name is Ohmen and I'm a Vape-O-Holic.

I quit smoking stinkies approximately 4.5 years ago and started vaping the beginning of 2014. 

Weird I know but vaping is just so damn fun.


----------



## Andre

Ohmen said:


> Hi my name is Ohmen and I'm a Vape-O-Holic.
> 
> I quit smoking stinkies approximately 4.5 years ago and started vaping the beginning of 2014.
> 
> Weird I know but vaping is just so damn fun.


That is no lie - too much fun for the wallet sometimes! Most welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed

free3dom said:


> A quick FIY for all the new vapers or those looking to upgrade from their first devices.
> 
> For the longest time we've been struggling to recommend a good starter kit that will last someone starting out for longer than a month. The defacto standard has become the Eleaf iStick 30W paired with a Aspire Nautilus Mini. The problem here was that they were sold separately and the Nautilus is quite an old device with no room to grow as your vaping needs change.
> 
> Then the KangerTech Subox appeared on the horizon and by all accounts it was set up to be exactly what a beginning vaper needs - while staying relevant for a good long time through their vaping journey. I've been recommending this device for a while now, but it was untested by me personally. That changed today
> 
> Early this morning I received my Subox Mini and have been vaping on it exclusively for about 2 hours. And now I can definitely say that this is the best starter kit out there, and it will grow with you as you expand your vaping horizon.
> 
> The mouth-to-lung feature (using the 1.5 Ohm coil and smallest airflow setting) surpasses that of the Nautilus Mini by quite some margin. Mouth-to-lung is when you draw the vapor into your mouth before inhaling it, and is the recommended way when starting out as it provides a better throat hit (similar to a cigarette) and allows your lungs time to acclimate to vapour before throwing large amounts at it.
> 
> The device is also amazingly solidly built - this surprise me more than anything since I thought it would feel a bit cheap (considering the cost of about R1000). It also looks fantastic.
> 
> These will be freely available from next week from pretty much all the vendors and if you are a new vaper, or looking to upgrade from a basic starter kit, I highly recommend this
> 
> Just not that "battery not included". It takes an 18650 battery (preferably the 2800mAh Efest or 2500mAh Samsung 25R types) which most of the vendors sell as well (they run about R150-R200 per battery). And as you start vaping more you can buy extra batteries and a charger and just swap out batteries as needed.
> 
> Once you reach a level where you want to customize your vape, and RBA deck is included which allows you to build your own coils - this saves you a bundle on ongoing costs and lets you play around with finding your perfect vape
> 
> Here is a link to the thread on here about the Subox Mini kit.
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> View attachment 29579
> 
> View attachment 29577
> 
> View attachment 29578


Did I see u say free!!!! I want free stuff too, where do I sign

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

free3dom said:


> The mouth-to-lung feature (using the 1.5 Ohm coil and smallest airflow setting) surpasses that of the Nautilus Mini by quite some margin. Mouth-to-lung is when you draw the vapor into your mouth before inhaling it, and is the recommended way when starting out as it provides a better throat hit (similar to a cigarette) and allows your lungs time to acclimate to vapour before throwing large amounts at it.



Thanks so much @free3dom! I wasn't going to buy this after how much I hate the Subtanks! But now I have to... thanks every so much Honey Pie!  But I want a white one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide

Deckie said:


> Hello Mense
> 
> I turned from smoking to vaping about 4 months ago out of what I like to think of as "common sense", mainly for the health benefits and the fact that I didn't enjoy smoking much anymore. I wasted a crap house full of money on Twisp over the past few months ( was never satisfied with the taste of them & the choice of juices), but eventually I found my way to this forum and what seems to be a great group of similar individuals, helpful and damn there's a load of information on here and everybody is so willing to part with advice & information - thanks! Now I'm getting to grips with & my head around all the different devices and juice available out there, getting what I need. Want to try my hand at DIY juice but I'll take it as it comes.



Congrats on 4 months of vaping and a warm welcome to you.


----------



## DarkSide

free3dom said:


> A quick FIY for all the new vapers or those looking to upgrade from their first devices.
> 
> For the longest time we've been struggling to recommend a good starter kit that will last someone starting out for longer than a month. The defacto standard has become the Eleaf iStick 30W paired with a Aspire Nautilus Mini. The problem here was that they were sold separately and the Nautilus is quite an old device with no room to grow as your vaping needs change.
> 
> Then the KangerTech Subox appeared on the horizon and by all accounts it was set up to be exactly what a beginning vaper needs - while staying relevant for a good long time through their vaping journey. I've been recommending this device for a while now, but it was untested by me personally. That changed today
> 
> Early this morning I received my Subox Mini and have been vaping on it exclusively for about 2 hours. And now I can definitely say that this is the best starter kit out there, and it will grow with you as you expand your vaping horizon.
> 
> The mouth-to-lung feature (using the 1.5 Ohm coil and smallest airflow setting) surpasses that of the Nautilus Mini by quite some margin. Mouth-to-lung is when you draw the vapor into your mouth before inhaling it, and is the recommended way when starting out as it provides a better throat hit (similar to a cigarette) and allows your lungs time to acclimate to vapour before throwing large amounts at it.
> 
> The device is also amazingly solidly built - this surprise me more than anything since I thought it would feel a bit cheap (considering the cost of about R1000). It also looks fantastic.
> 
> These will be freely available from next week from pretty much all the vendors and if you are a new vaper, or looking to upgrade from a basic starter kit, I highly recommend this
> 
> Just not that "battery not included". It takes an 18650 battery (preferably the 2800mAh Efest or 2500mAh Samsung 25R types) which most of the vendors sell as well (they run about R150-R200 per battery). And as you start vaping more you can buy extra batteries and a charger and just swap out batteries as needed.
> 
> Once you reach a level where you want to customize your vape, and RBA deck is included which allows you to build your own coils - this saves you a bundle on ongoing costs and lets you play around with finding your perfect vape
> 
> Here is a link to the thread on here about the Subox Mini kit.
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> View attachment 29579
> 
> View attachment 29577
> 
> View attachment 29578



Nice jersey in pic one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide

@Ohmen Warm welcome to the forum, congrats on being ciggie free for so long, actually quite an achievement and inspirational to us noobs


----------



## free3dom

Andre said:


> Great stuff, thank you for the trouble. Bookmarked to link to in future.



It is my pleasure @Andre 

I've now used the device all day almost exclusively (just a quick toot on the Reos every now and then so they don't hate me) and my first impression stands (and has maybe even improved a bit). Once I've spent some more time with this device (sometime over the weekend most likely) I think I will do a full thread review/usage/etc on this here in the Newbie's Corner so that it won't get lost in this thread.

I am very excited that there is finally a worthy all-in-one kit that offers something for all beginning (and intermediate/advanced) vapers that is easy to use, great quality, and fantastic value (SkyBlue has a particularly amazing all-in-one bundle lined up for these - one stop shopping). 

The fact that this kit grows with you is just amazing too, since most of us spent a large (and unneeded) amount of money upgrading just to get some new feature such as more airflow, rebuilding ability, or increased battery life - all of which this device offers out of the box; change a coil for more airflow, use the RBA for rebuild, and buy extra batteries for more battery life. 

Another interesting thing I did not expect was that even though the 1.5 Ohm coils are intended for mouth-to-lung vaping (with the small airflow setting), if the need (or want) arises it holds up really well for lung hits when you simply open the airflow to one of the other two settings. This means that with a single device on you you can have a great mouth to lung experience AND take some lung hits when the need arises, all without changing a single thing (just turn the airflow dial).

This device paired with some 12/18mg juice (depending on the person) should help even the most difficult smoker ease into vaping with little to no problems - exciting times

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks so much @free3dom! I wasn't going to buy this after how much I hate the Subtanks! But now I have to... thanks every so much Honey Pie!  But I want a white one!



Payback - you are largely responsible for me getting another Reo, so here you go (hopefully you'll be as pleased with the Subox as I am with the second Reo) 

I'm just waiting for the white ones to land and I'll be all over them as well. They'll match my black + white Reo's perfectly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Waheed said:


> Did I see u say free!!!! I want free stuff too, where do I sign



It's easy...go spend R1000 or more on the Vape Cartel site and you get FREE shipping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Ohmen (love the handle BTW )

We are most of us Vape-O-Holics - make yourself at home 

And congrats on staying off the cigs for 4.5 years - bloody well done 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Hi @free3dom - great post on the new Kanger Subox!
As @Andre said, thanks for taking the time to position it like this for the newbies

I know you will do another more in depth review thread, but may I just ask you - what did they change to the airflow and how tight is the mouth to lung setting ? Is it very tight like the Evod1, normal tightness like the RM2 or "loose-ish" like the restrictive lung hit on the Lemo1?

Also, when i tried my subtank mini with the supplied stock OCC coils, I wasnt too impressed with the flavour on both resistances. I think it was 1.2ohms and 0.5ohms. (I think I had one of the first ones). Are these coils different? And how does the flavour compare?


----------



## Silver

Ohmen said:


> Hi my name is Ohmen and I'm a Vape-O-Holic.
> 
> I quit smoking stinkies approximately 4.5 years ago and started vaping the beginning of 2014.
> 
> Weird I know but vaping is just so damn fun.



Welcome @Ohmen 
Glad you found the forum. 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## ET




----------



## ET



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ET said:


>



Thanks @ET
Appreciate the picture
Looks like a fairly small airhole. I must go look at my Subtank Mini to see the difference
But just looking at the pic, i would say its probably about 1.5mm ? That would suggest not too tight


----------



## ET

Think closer to 1mm but don't have specs on me right now. But it's about reomiser2 stock hole small

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Hi @free3dom - great post on the new Kanger Subox!
> As @Andre said, thanks for taking the time to position it like this for the newbies
> 
> I know you will do another more in depth review thread, but may I just ask you - what did they change to the airflow and how tight is the mouth to lung setting ? Is it very tight like the Evod1, normal tightness like the RM2 or "loose-ish" like the restrictive lung hit on the Lemo1?
> 
> Also, when i tried my subtank mini with the supplied stock OCC coils, I wasnt too impressed with the flavour on both resistances. I think it was 1.2ohms and 0.5ohms. (I think I had one of the first ones). Are these coils different? And how does the flavour compare?



As per the picture @ET posted you can see the hole is fairly small - but what you don't see is that there are TWO of those holes (one on each side). So the draw is not nearly as tight as an Evod or RM2. It'd say it's about the say as a Mini Protank 3. But when I want a tighter draw I simply block one side with my finger - it works really well both ways 

As for the new 1.5 Ohm MTL coils the flavour so far has been spectacular. I'm not sure how it compares to the old 1.2 Ohm coils as I never used one of those, but I suspect that the closed off airflow helps concentrate the flavour. These new coils are also vertical coils (both the 1.5 and 0.5) so that might help as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Prestik is your friend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

ET said:


> Prestik is your friend



I actually like the looser draw with both holes, so only temp blocking for me every now and then when I need a kick


----------



## HappyCamper

free3dom said:


> A quick FIY for all the new vapers or those looking to upgrade from their first devices.
> 
> For the longest time we've been struggling to recommend a good starter kit that will last someone starting out for longer than a month. The defacto standard has become the Eleaf iStick 30W paired with a Aspire Nautilus Mini. The problem here was that they were sold separately and the Nautilus is quite an old device with no room to grow as your vaping needs change.
> 
> Then the KangerTech Subox appeared on the horizon and by all accounts it was set up to be exactly what a beginning vaper needs - while staying relevant for a good long time through their vaping journey. I've been recommending this device for a while now, but it was untested by me personally. That changed today
> 
> Early this morning I received my Subox Mini and have been vaping on it exclusively for about 2 hours. And now I can definitely say that this is the best starter kit out there, and it will grow with you as you expand your vaping horizon.
> 
> The mouth-to-lung feature (using the 1.5 Ohm coil and smallest airflow setting) surpasses that of the Nautilus Mini by quite some margin. Mouth-to-lung is when you draw the vapor into your mouth before inhaling it, and is the recommended way when starting out as it provides a better throat hit (similar to a cigarette) and allows your lungs time to acclimate to vapour before throwing large amounts at it.
> 
> The device is also amazingly solidly built - this surprise me more than anything since I thought it would feel a bit cheap (considering the cost of about R1000). It also looks fantastic.
> 
> These will be freely available from next week from pretty much all the vendors and if you are a new vaper, or looking to upgrade from a basic starter kit, I highly recommend this
> 
> Just not that "battery not included". It takes an 18650 battery (preferably the 2800mAh Efest or 2500mAh Samsung 25R types) which most of the vendors sell as well (they run about R150-R200 per battery). And as you start vaping more you can buy extra batteries and a charger and just swap out batteries as needed.
> 
> Once you reach a level where you want to customize your vape, and RBA deck is included which allows you to build your own coils - this saves you a bundle on ongoing costs and lets you play around with finding your perfect vape
> 
> Here is a link to the thread on here about the Subox Mini kit.
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> View attachment 29579
> 
> View attachment 29577
> 
> View attachment 29578



Looks good, i would want a white one for myself.. Just waiting on Vape King now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viv

Hi, I'm new to vaping. Actually am excited about my boyfriend vaping cause there's no more smoke smell in the place. His mouth tastes good when I kiss him if he uses spearmint especially. :hug:I might just vape 0% to stay in style... i like the vape culture and want to design sleeker pipes, less bulky and more femimine  but on the hunt for better batteries always. And making home made vape...? anybody doing that yet?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Viv said:


> Hi, I'm new to vaping. Actually am excited about my boyfriend vaping cause there's no more smoke smell in the place. His mouth tastes good when I kiss him if he uses spearmint especially. :hug:I might just vape 0% to stay in style... i like the vape culture and want to design sleeker pipes, less bulky and more femimine  but on the hunt for better batteries always. And making home made vape...? anybody doing that yet?



Welcome to the forum @Viv 
Thanks for joining. Many positives to vaping indeed!
As for DIY, there is a growing group of experienced DIy mixers on the forum. Check out the DIY forum (under the E-liquids section). Also, this thread is a great introduction:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Viv

Glad to hear your BF switched and you no longer have to put up with that awful smell (and taste) - that's a win for both of you 

It would be awesome if you designed some more feminine vape devices...there's definitely a massive untapped market for them  Have a look at this site for some inspiration 

There are quite a few members on here who vape 0mg juices, and more and more vendors are catering to their needs - vaping is growing at an insane pace.

As for making your own juices, DIY is great fun and will cost you very little if you make 0mg juices (nicotine being the most expensive component in juice making) - and even with nicotine it's really cheap. Read through the thread @Silver posted above (it's how I got started) and soon you'll be "cooking up a storm"  Also feel free to ask if you have any questions, there are a lot of very experienced DIYers on here and the vendors who make commercial juices are very helpful as well 

I see you are in Midrand - if you (and your other half) feel like it we are having a Vape Meet next Sunday (28th) at Harvard Cafe. Everyone is welcome and it's just great fun. See this thread for the details 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Delaray69

Hey all! I'm from cape town , got my first device from vape africa and got hooked, i litterly stopped smoking in 3 weeks.

I recently went to vape mob and got my first mech, running a copper penny mod with a clt v2 dripper, also have a aspire atlantis v2 tank.

I've vaped beard juices (they are awesome juice) also love rocket sheep.

I'm looking at making my own juice (well try to).... any advice and tips and where to find the vg pg liquid and nic would be great.

Then i'm also looking at buying a istick 50w just to have a regulated device and it looks and feels awesome.

Yea sooo, hopefully with some advice and tuts i will be vapeing my own juice!

Thanks all.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Delaray69 said:


> Hey all! I'm from cape town , got my first device from vape africa and got hooked, i litterly stopped smoking in 3 weeks.
> 
> I recently went to vape mob and got my first mech, running a copper penny mod with a clt v2 dripper, also have a aspire atlantis v2 tank.
> 
> I've vaped beard juices (they are awesome juice) also love rocket sheep.
> 
> I'm looking at making my own juice (well try to).... any advice and tips and where to find the vg pg liquid and nic would be great.
> 
> Then i'm also looking at buying a istick 50w just to have a regulated device and it looks and feels awesome.
> 
> Yea sooo, hopefully with some advice and tuts i will be vapeing my own juice!
> 
> Thanks all.


Welcome to the forum. Congrats with kicking the stinkies.

Rocket sheep is definitely a winner

Skyblue and Vapor Mountain are both registered vendors here and will be able to provide everything you need to get you started on the DIY'ing



Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nemo

Delaray69 said:


> Hey all! I'm from cape town , got my first device from vape africa and got hooked, i litterly stopped smoking in 3 weeks.
> 
> I recently went to vape mob and got my first mech, running a copper penny mod with a clt v2 dripper, also have a aspire atlantis v2 tank.
> 
> I've vaped beard juices (they are awesome juice) also love rocket sheep.
> 
> I'm looking at making my own juice (well try to).... any advice and tips and where to find the vg pg liquid and nic would be great.
> 
> Then i'm also looking at buying a istick 50w just to have a regulated device and it looks and feels awesome.
> 
> Yea sooo, hopefully with some advice and tuts i will be vapeing my own juice!
> 
> Thanks all.


Welcome and congrats on kicking the stinkies, Check this thread for lots of info on the DIY mixing and as @BioHAZarD said skyblue has a nice starter kit that helps save on the initial purchase. Some of the members here have also posted recipes. Who knows we be looking at the next juice master in no time

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Delaray69 said:


> Hey all! I'm from cape town , got my first device from vape africa and got hooked, i litterly stopped smoking in 3 weeks.
> 
> I recently went to vape mob and got my first mech, running a copper penny mod with a clt v2 dripper, also have a aspire atlantis v2 tank.
> 
> I've vaped beard juices (they are awesome juice) also love rocket sheep.
> 
> I'm looking at making my own juice (well try to).... any advice and tips and where to find the vg pg liquid and nic would be great.
> 
> Then i'm also looking at buying a istick 50w just to have a regulated device and it looks and feels awesome.
> 
> Yea sooo, hopefully with some advice and tuts i will be vapeing my own juice!
> 
> Thanks all.



Welcome to the forum @Delaray69 
Congrats on the vaping! Great thing you are doing

As for making DIY juices, there are three great retailers registered on this forum that sell DIY ingredients
- SkyBluevaping.co.za
- vapourmountain.co.za
- valleyvapour.co.za
They also have different flavours, so check them all
Also check out the DIY section on the forum. 

As for the iStick50, i have it and I love it. Great feel in the hand and superb battery life. I can vouch for it. 

All the best with your vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Delaray69 

Congrats on kicking the cigs, well done 

As the others have said, SkyBlue is your best bet for getting everything you need initially for making your own juice, and the thread pointed out by @nemo (written by @Derick from SkyBlue) will teach you everything you need to get going. The other vendors have great flavours that you can buy later on to augment your DIY mixing. DIY is a really fun hobby, with the added benefit of yielding juices that you can actually vape - it is highly recommended 

There are also a bunch of threads on DIY on here, so feel free to poke around. And ask if you have any questions as there are some amazing juice makers on here that will be able to assist with almost any issue or provide advice when needed - and they're very friendly too 

As for the iStick 50W, it's a nice little device. As an alternative you can also look at the Smok M80 - it's slightly more expensive but also provides more power, similar battery life. There are many other great devices available in the same range so have a look around and visit the vendor sites, and ask if you need any further advice.

Enjoy the forum, and best of luck with the juice making

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Delaray69

Thanks all!

I've been looking at the starter kit from skyblue, looks like a very good starting point.

Also spent most of my time reading the tut that @Derick has posted, very helpful, as for the recipes.... believe me i will be going through them lol

Thanks once again for the friendly greeting and advice, makes me as a total noob feel welcome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide

Welcome @Delaray69 and @Viv, great to have more vapers and less smokers and to @Viv, thanks for bringing a touch of "50 shades of grey" to the forum!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Hi guys. 
My name is Yusuf. 
I started vaping last year to get myself away from using a hookah too often. It has become a hobby for me as I generally love tinkering and am a big fan of huge clouds (find them very soothing for my mind).I am still vaping strong and occasionally use my hookah for parties etc. vaping has saved my lungs and I'm better for it. 
Keep on vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide

@Average vapor Joe Welcome to the forum and to the world of "cloud chasing", true what you say, there is something soothing and/or peaceful about "pushing out the clouds", only downside is that you have to keep buying "new toys" to do this, but then again, rather spend the hard earned money on vaping and bottled waters than ciggies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Average vapor Joe 

Glad to hear the vaping has given your lungs a bit of a break from the hookah 

Enjoy the forum and the clouds


----------



## Cloudasaurus

Hi guys and gals,

Been hanging out on the forum for some time now and i think its about time i introduced myself. My names Kashif, been vaping for about 3 months now. I started out on a twisp clearo and quickly progessed from there to owning a small collection of mods, mechs, drippers and RBA's . I also ventured into DIY'ing my own juice as my wallet couldnt hold up with the amounts of juice i was vaping  (Big thanks to @Melinda and @Derick at Skyblue, you guys are absolutely awesome ). I dont know if vaping has become a hobby or a habit but i absolutely love it  Keep them clouds chuckin!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Cloudasaurus 

In addition to being a great resource for information, this forum also serves as a support group for vape gear addicts 
Happy to hear you are enjoying it though - and even if your wallet isn't, your lungs probably are 
DIY is definitely a lifesaver when it comes to vaping like a steam train, which I seem to be doing more and more these days - now is it because I need to or because I now have lots of affordable juice available, I don't know 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Welcome @Cloudasaurus 

Hope you enjoy your stay with us. @Derick and @Melinda definitely are awesome. They really do provide an awesome service to us.

I can relate to going the DIY route

 

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cloudasaurus

@free3dom @BioHAZarD Thanks guys for the warm welcome, i appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Average vapor Joe said:


> Hi guys.
> My name is Yusuf.
> I started vaping last year to get myself away from using a hookah too often. It has become a hobby for me as I generally love tinkering and am a big fan of huge clouds (find them very soothing for my mind).I am still vaping strong and occasionally use my hookah for parties etc. vaping has saved my lungs and I'm better for it.
> Keep on vaping!



Welcome @Average vapor Joe 
Congrats on the vaping and saving your lungs
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Cloudasaurus said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> Been hanging out on the forum for some time now and i think its about time i introduced myself. My names Kashif, been vaping for about 3 months now. I started out on a twisp clearo and quickly progessed from there to owning a small collection of mods, mechs, drippers and RBA's . I also ventured into DIY'ing my own juice as my wallet couldnt hold up with the amounts of juice i was vaping  (Big thanks to @Melinda and @Derick at Skyblue, you guys are absolutely awesome ). I dont know if vaping has become a hobby or a habit but i absolutely love it  Keep them clouds chuckin!!



Welcome to the forum @Cloudasaurus 
Nice name! Lol

Congrats on the vaping and the DIY. You sound like you are doing well!
Keep it up

Enjoy the forum and let us know how its going


----------



## Andre

Cloudasaurus said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> Been hanging out on the forum for some time now and i think its about time i introduced myself. My names Kashif, been vaping for about 3 months now. I started out on a twisp clearo and quickly progessed from there to owning a small collection of mods, mechs, drippers and RBA's . I also ventured into DIY'ing my own juice as my wallet couldnt hold up with the amounts of juice i was vaping  (Big thanks to @Melinda and @Derick at Skyblue, you guys are absolutely awesome ). I dont know if vaping has become a hobby or a habit but i absolutely love it  Keep them clouds chuckin!!


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. An awesome achievement. No doubt this is a hobby of note. Happy vaping.


----------



## Cloudasaurus

@Silver @Andre Thanks for the warm welcome. Happy to be a part of this awesome community

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stoefnick

Howzit guys

I started doing this vapidng thing  a few weeks ago and outgrew the starter kit within a week of strictly vaping... 
I bought the Subox mini today from VapeKing as soon as I heard that the truck had just delivered them (also one massive thanks to @free3dom ) for that lovely intro post.

I'm looking forward to learning a lot more on this forum and also just plain having fun! 

Regards Stoef



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Stoefnick 

Glad to hear the post helped you out - the Subox Mini will treat you well 
Now the fun really begins....tasting all the juices available 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## DarkSide

@Cloudasaurus Another Capetonian, Welcome to the forum, soon we will take over....Good Luck on your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Warm welcome to the forum @Stoefnick, yes, here you will learn, my master / teacher is also @free3dom ... Feel like I am in a Star Wars movie, me the apprentice and free3dom the master!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

DarkSide said:


> Warm welcome to the forum @Stoefnick, yes, here you will learn, my master / teacher is also @free3dom ... Feel like I am in a Star Wars movie, me the apprentice and free3dom the master!!!



Beware the Dark Side young padawan...oh wait, nevermind @DarkSide - too late

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JacoV

oh look, im also here.
been vaping for a little over 6 months....best desision i ever made moving away from stinkies.

only discovered the forum recently and i already feel welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Warm Welcome @JacoV from a damn cold Cape Town, well done on 6 months of vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @JacoV 

Congrats on switching to the vape and kicking the cigs - half a year down, nicely done 

Happy to hear you are enjoying yourself on here 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## R8B84

Hi. Been stalking the forum for some time, but decided to join today. Myself an my wife went from smoking to gaping about 6 months ago. Started with the Evod kits. Recently bought myself two sub tank nanos with two ego one 1100MAH batteries. Not brave enough for the .5 ohm coil yet, but really enjoying the sub tank flavor and vapor production. 

Bought a subox two days ago but haven't fired it up yet(midnight impulse buy) can't wait though

Upgraded my wife to an eleaf iJust 1300MAH on the weekend, and bought her an I stick mini with GS16s tank that she is getting tomorrow. (She doesn't know yet)

Been struggling with finding nice juices and wasted a lot of money on juice I don't like. Really wish the suppliers would sell sample packs. Anyway, any advise is welcome on the juices.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Warm Welcome @R8B84 and to the wife and "to the little one", Glad you stopped stalking and decided to come in form the cold. I see that you have been "gaping" for 6 months now, anyway, I think I (we) understand and congrats on this amazing achievement, always nice when there is two ... ends with three, as we all can see.
Nice devices you have there, good luck and keep it up, you all will be better off for "gaping"
Kind Regards


----------



## Silver

Stoefnick said:


> Howzit guys
> 
> I started doing this vapidng thing  a few weeks ago and outgrew the starter kit within a week of strictly vaping...
> I bought the Subox mini today from VapeKing as soon as I heard that the truck had just delivered them (also one massive thanks to @free3dom ) for that lovely intro post.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning a lot more on this forum and also just plain having fun!
> 
> Regards Stoef
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Stoefnick 
You got some good gear there!
Wishing you all the best on your vaping journey
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Hero

Hey guys Hero here , 100% with @Cloudasaurus with that one Truelly happy to be part of this awesome community

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## R8B84

Haha. Yes, "gape" away. Thanks for the welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

JacoV said:


> oh look, im also here.
> been vaping for a little over 6 months....best desision i ever made moving away from stinkies.
> 
> only discovered the forum recently and i already feel welcome



Welcome @JacoV 
Congrats on the 6 months!
Hope you have a great journey from here on
Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @R8B84 

Congrats to both you and the wife for giving up the smokes - 6 months in and you sound like you are on a roll, nicely done 

I've been raving a bit about the Subox since I got it so I'll just say this: fire it up 

As for juices, recommendations are difficult as tastes are so difficult. And without knowing what you've tried (and did/didn't like) it's even harder - so tell us about it and we'll do our very best to give you some ideas of what might be suitable to your tastes.

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Hero 

We're happy to have you here 

Enjoy the forum + community

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

@R8B84 you can ask @free3dom, my master, anything vaping related, you will fill volumes and learn a ton!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

R8B84 said:


> Hi. Been stalking the forum for some time, but decided to join today. Myself an my wife went from smoking to gaping about 6 months ago. Started with the Evod kits. Recently bought myself two sub tank nanos with two ego one 1100MAH batteries. Not brave enough for the .5 ohm coil yet, but really enjoying the sub tank flavor and vapor production.
> 
> Bought a subox two days ago but haven't fired it up yet(midnight impulse buy) can't wait though
> 
> Upgraded my wife to an eleaf iJust 1300MAH on the weekend, and bought her an I stick mini with GS16s tank that she is getting tomorrow. (She doesn't know yet)
> 
> Been struggling with finding nice juices and wasted a lot of money on juice I don't like. Really wish the suppliers would sell sample packs. Anyway, any advise is welcome on the juices.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone.



Welcome to the forum @R8B84
All the best for you and your wife and congrats on switching to vaping
Regarding juices, if you tell me what types of flavous you think you like, it will be easier for me and others to advise you.

Do you like tobaccoes, fruits, menthols, desserts?
Do you like them strong or mild?

Give us an idea of juices you have found (if any) that you like - and that will also help
Also mention ones you really didnt like and that will help too


----------



## R8B84

I liked the twisp tobacco flavours, but they become very sweet after a while. Perhaps the high PG? Vape Elixir shipwrecked was too spicy to my liking.

I like coffee flavours but most I found was also too sweet for an all day vape. 

Liqua tobacco and cherry flavours was very harsh on my throat so couldn't use that for long.


----------



## nemo

Welcome @JacoV, @R8B84 and @Hero So nice to see so many new faces here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide

A Welcome @Hero from a cold and rainy Cape Town, enjoy the journey with these learned ones, as I am also starting out on my journey and have received nothing but excellent advice and support, thanks again Master....you know who you are!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero

I have been vaping for just a little over 7 month now . my first mech was the Chi yo Megan 26650 with a brass tobh atty v2 and 7 months later bam now i need a seperate desk for all my mods and flavs lol . Vaping changed my life before vaping i had no hobby and now i found my greatest hobby ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

R8B84 said:


> I liked the twisp tobacco flavours, but they become very sweet after a while. Perhaps the high PG? Vape Elixir shipwrecked was too spicy to my liking.
> 
> I like coffee flavours but most I found was also too sweet for an all day vape.
> 
> Liqua tobacco and cherry flavours was very harsh on my throat so couldn't use that for long.



You sound just like my mom. She loves tobacco and coffee flavours

Tobaccoes are difficult. Not too many locally manufactured great tobaccoes. Try black cigar from Vape Elixir as well. You could also try VK4 from VapeKing. Several people like it. It is a bit sweeter.

But the best tobaccoes for me are the naturally extracted ones (NETs). Heathers Heavenly Vapes (used to be sold by Juicy Joes, they may still have stock) are great. Huntsman, Dark Horse and Gaia are my favourites. Another juice you could try is Witchers Brew Blackbird from VapeMob. Probably my favourite tobacco of all time. Pricey but very good.

As for coffee, thats also not easy. You get the creamy sweet ones and then the bitter ones. VapourMountain's coffee is strong and dark and roasted. Vapeking's coffee is lighter and creamier. My mom mixes the two with just a bit of the roasted VM one. Superb vape. Both are local.

I also found the Liqua juices were quite harsh. They have a higher PG content. If you want something a bit smoother, then go for something with a higher VG content. But the very high VG juices wont work as well in the basic tanks because they dont wick as well.

Just a few suggestions - but check out the ELiquid reviews in the eliquid section. You will get some ideas there too.

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

R8B84 said:


> I liked the twisp tobacco flavours, but they become very sweet after a while. Perhaps the high PG? Vape Elixir shipwrecked was too spicy to my liking.
> 
> I like coffee flavours but most I found was also too sweet for an all day vape.
> 
> Liqua tobacco and cherry flavours was very harsh on my throat so couldn't use that for long.



The Twisp and Liqua flavours are not really meant for use in the SubTanks (and other modern devices) - they are strong (over?) flavoured because their intended devices aren't really that good at delivering flavour. This is why in modern devices they tend to be a bit much. The higher PG also contributes to this.

It seems that tobacco is your flavour of choice?
I'm not personally much of a tobacco vaper, so I'll leave the recommendations on these type of juices to the experts 

Once juice I will recommend that should suit your taste would be Vapour Mountain's VM4 select reserve. The VM4 standard is an RY4 type juice (so a sweetish tobacco), but the Select Reserve variant is steeped in oak barrels which removes a lot of the sweetness and makes for an amazing vape.


----------



## DarkSide

DarkSide said:


> Warm welcome to the forum @Stoefnick, yes, here you will learn, my master / teacher is also @free3dom ... Feel like I am in a Star Wars movie, me the apprentice and free3dom the master!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DarkSide



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

DarkSide said:


>



Seems my teachings have failed...tube mods are dead


----------



## DarkSide

@free3dom .... But I am still learning My Master and I know I will not get a second chance, I will give my tube mod to Luke @Andre

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## R8B84

Silver said:


> You sound just like my mom. She loves tobacco and coffee flavours
> 
> Tobaccoes are difficult. Not too many locally manufactured great tobaccoes. Try black cigar from Vape Elixir as well. You could also try VK4 from VapeKing. Several people like it. It is a bit sweeter.
> 
> But the best tobaccoes for me are the naturally extracted ones (NETs). Heathers Heavenly Vapes (used to be sold by Juicy Joes, they may still have stock) are great. Huntsman, Dark Horse and Gaia are my favourites. Another juice you could try is Witchers Brew Blackbird from VapeMob. Probably my favourite tobacco of all time. Pricey but very good.
> 
> As for coffee, thats also not easy. You get the creamy sweet ones and then the bitter ones. VapourMountain's coffee is strong and dark and roasted. Vapeking's coffee is lighter and creamier. My mom mixes the two with just a bit of the roasted VM one. Superb vape. Both are local.
> 
> I also found the Liqua juices were quite harsh. They have a higher PG content. If you want something a bit smoother, then go for something with a higher VG content. But the very high VG juices wont work as well in the basic tanks because they dont wick as well.
> 
> Just a few suggestions - but check out the ELiquid reviews in the eliquid section. You will get some ideas there too.
> 
> All the best and let us know how it goes



Awesome, thanks for the advice.

Will give it a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R8B84

free3dom said:


> The Twisp and Liqua flavours are not really meant for use in the SubTanks (and other modern devices) - they are strong (over?) flavoured because their intended devices aren't really that good at delivering flavour. This is why in modern devices they tend to be a bit much. The higher PG also contributes to this.
> 
> It seems that tobacco is your flavour of choice?
> I'm not personally much of a tobacco vaper, so I'll leave the recommendations on these type of juices to the experts
> 
> Once juice I will recommend that should suit your taste would be Vapour Mountain's VM4 select reserve. The VM4 standard is an RY4 type juice (so a sweetish tobacco), but the Select Reserve variant is steeped in oak barrels which removes a lot of the sweetness and makes for an amazing vape.




Yes, I have heard of this one. will definitely try it, when I order from them.

Thank you for the advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hero said:


> I have been vaping for just a little over 7 month now . my first mech was the Chi yo Megan 26650 with a brass tobh atty v2 and 7 months later bam now i need a seperate desk for all my mods and flavs lol . Vaping changed my life before vaping i had no hobby and now i found my greatest hobby ever



Aah, welcome @Hero
Glad you found a great hobby - and congrats on the 7 months vaping!
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Puff&Pass

Clint said:


> Hi i r me and i r a vaper and like it alot lol
> vaping for plus / minus 2 years on and off but going for gold these days........
> 
> lekker to be here, hope to learn alot, ja and sees like new stuffs jaaaaa
> 
> Thats me


 Welcome bud...


----------



## NnoS

Hey everyone. Awesome finding a community like this. Looking forward to learning about the world of vaping. 

I've only been vaping for a month now and not missing those darned ciggies at all so far. Hope it stays that which (pretty sure it will). 

Peace!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @NnoS 

Congrats on making it through the first month - you may still have a few "moments" where you crave a cigarette, but you're over the worst of it already...smooth sailing ahead 

If you do start craving something more, there are so many options for upgrading that will provide you with an even better experience (assuming you're not already there) 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## NnoS

THanks @free3dom. I do have some of those moments indeed. I do want to upgrade in the near future. Getting a ego one starter kit tomorrow (if delivered on time) and then towards the end of the year I'll invest in something more serious. There are so many options and cool gear I'd love to try out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

NnoS said:


> THanks @free3dom. I do have some of those moments indeed. I do want to upgrade in the near future. Getting a ego one starter kit tomorrow (if delivered on time) and then towards the end of the year I'll invest in something more serious. There are so many options and cool gear I'd love to try out.



The Ego One should help quite a bit with those moments - it's a great upgrade


----------



## Hero

Silver said:


> Aah, welcome @Hero
> Glad you found a great hobby - and congrats on the 7 months vaping!
> Enjoy the forum



Hi @Silver Loving the community . Can you maby give my thread a visit .

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hey-guys-c...sa-and-where-to-find-them.t12560/#post-238002


----------



## Willyza

Have a great stay


----------



## Silver

Hero said:


> Hi @Silver Loving the community . Can you maby give my thread a visit .
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hey-guys-c...sa-and-where-to-find-them.t12560/#post-238002



Hi @Hero
I have visited that thread, thanks


----------



## DarkSide

A Warm Welcome to @NnoS I am also still a noob at this, vaping full time now and will never go back to those damn ciggies, you are over the worst part, think of vaping as a hobby, and you will never regret your choice, be warned, this hobby can be a tad expensive, if you let it!!! In my case, I always need "new toys" and supplies.
Good Luck on your Vaping Journey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NnoS

Thanks @DarkSide Congrats on getting off the cigs. I had a pretty smooth transition myself but it's still early days although I'm enjoying the vaping so far without too much cravings for smokes. I can already see the massive hobby potential in vaping after doing a bit of reading on it. The DIY juice mixing seems quite interesting and is something I'll probably give a go when I've got a bit more knowledge on all the hardware. I can also see how it can be a strain on the wallet  but I'll just justify the spending on all the money saved on not buying cigs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

@NnoS If you look on the forum where I posted the questions as to "are you a vaping geek?", you are already showing the first sign, Well Done and Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NnoS

Haha, will do! Yea, I am finding myself being immersed rather quickly. Really intriguing stuff. So happy to find a space like this to explore and learn.


----------



## free3dom

NnoS said:


> Haha, will do! Yea, I am finding myself being immersed rather quickly. Really intriguing stuff. So happy to find a space like this to explore and learn.



Tumbled down the rabbit hole

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

free3dom said:


> Tumbled down the rabbit hole


We love our little rabbit hole don't we  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

BioHAZarD said:


> We love our little rabbit hole don't we



I'll never leave


----------



## BioHAZarD

free3dom said:


> I'll never leave


I dont think you even know where the entrance is anymore

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

BioHAZarD said:


> I dont think you even know where the entrance is anymore



If I remember correctly there was some smoke by the entrance, but now all I see are clouds


----------



## BioHAZarD

free3dom said:


> If I remember correctly there was some smoke by the entrance, but now all I see are clouds


LMAO

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Flo

Hello Fellow Vapors!
I have been vaping for about 10months, I enjoy the DIY side of it as much as I enjoy the experience of vaping! It started as a healthier alternative from roll your owns, I now only smoke 5% of the time and that is usually when I'm out with friends, and either run out of liquid or my battery is dead... Currently vaping Rocket Sheep - Purple Alien which wasnt what I expected, but its growing on me, with a kayfun lite clone, unfortunately IM also using it on an old EGO X6 VV as my box mod broke... Hence me actually joining the site; Ill be posting an ad in the classifieds  (Instead of just hovering over all the great info this site has!)

Im also a Graphic Designer, Illustrator and do Motion GFX for a living, self employed in the Mother City.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Welcome @Flo 

Congrats on giving up the cigs (mostly) - I too came too vaping from RYO, but haven't rolled up since I started. Nothing wrong with a bit of that every now and then, and I'm sure your lungs agree 

If you need mod and a tank, I'd recommend the Subox Mini - fantastic little kit - there's currently one in CPT in the classifieds 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flo

@free3dom Thanks for the welcome, the one thing I missed about RYO was the rolling , but somehow rebuilding coils is just as satisfying as rolling a perfect rollie  Not too sure about the Subox mini... is it better than a MVP 3.0 or a smok 50 / 80?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Flo said:


> @free3dom Thanks for the welcome, the one thing I missed about RYO was the rolling , but somehow rebuilding coils is just as satisfying as rolling a perfect rollie  Not too sure about the Subox mini... is it better than a MVP 3.0 or a smok 50 / 80?



I too miss rolling, it was my little zen garden - but that's where it ends, absolutely hate the smoking part now 

The Subox isn't really better than the M80 - but I'd definitely rate the mod better than the MVP3 and M50/65.

The Subox is a kit though, so it comes with a mod and tank - and the SubTank it comes with is exceptional! Should be an amazing upgrade to the Kayfun. Also, since the battery is easily replaceable you can carry a spare with you and never run out of power again 

Have a look at this post of mine on the kit if you are interested (you can skip the first post as you're not a noob)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arthster

Hello all! from Houston, TX and just stumbled across this site


----------



## Gazzacpt

Arthster said:


> Hello all! from Houston, TX and just stumbled across this site


Ok colour me confused.


----------



## Arthster

Arthster said:


> Hello all! from Houston, TX and just stumbled across this site


 

We got duplicate loggin again it seems. But welcome in any case Bud

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan

Arthster said:


> Hello all! from Houston, TX and just stumbled across this site


Wahahahaha. Numb Nuts @Arthster

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> We got duplicate loggin again it seems. But welcome in any case Bud



That's what happens when you don't login for months on end...your account gets re-distributed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mohammed seedat

Hi guys 
Im a new vaper been vaping nw for about 3weeks and i havent smoked a cigg in dat time i recently lit one for one of my friends nd it was horrible.... My current gear is a istick 30w and Nautilus mini...and its flipin awsome...jus to let youl knw this forum has helped me out alot youl a awsome group of people and its a awsome place for a vaper so yeah thanks to all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

mohammed seedat said:


> Hi guys
> Im a new vaper been vaping nw for about 3weeks and i havent smoked a cigg in dat time i recently lit one for one of my friends nd it was horrible.... My current gear is a istick 30w and Nautilus mini...and its flipin awsome...jus to let youl knw this forum has helped me out alot youl a awsome group of people and its a awsome place for a vaper so yeah thanks to all


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. You have now done the hard yards and your taste buds will start to kick in. Happy vaping and do shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Hi Guys


----------



## Nova69

Hi

The new noob to the community!
Stopped smoking since I got my twisp, a year and a half now.I have not touched a smoke since Oct 2013.Anyway been trolling these forums for a while an finally ordered myself a ego one and I'm now on a learning Vape journy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nova69 said:


> Hi
> 
> The new noob to the community!
> Stopped smoking since I got my twisp, a year and a half now.I have not touched a smoke since Oct 2013.Anyway been trolling these forums for a while an finally ordered myself a ego one and I'm now on a learning Vape journy.



Welcome to the forum @Nova69 
Well done on stopping the smokes!
And all the best on your journey - enjoy your stay here.


----------



## DarkSide

A Warm Welcome to @mohammed seedat and @Nova69 Enjoy the vaping journey and to @Nova69 Using a Twisp for a year and a half, respect and well done, enjoy your "new gear"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide

@Nova69 Another Capetonian....Soon we will take over!


----------



## BumbleBee

Nova69 said:


> Hi
> 
> The new noob to the community!
> Stopped smoking since I got my twisp, a year and a half now.I have not touched a smoke since Oct 2013.Anyway been trolling these forums for a while an finally ordered myself a ego one and I'm now on a learning Vape journy.


Welcome to the forum @Nova69


----------



## Nova69

Thanks guys!I bought the ego one mega, will take things from there.The sub box mini looks tempting as well.figured I'll start off easy coming from a twisp.I'm sure I'll learn a lot from you guys on how to build coils etc.For now im lazy an it looks like some work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nova69 said:


> Thanks guys!I bought the ego one mega, will take things from there.The sub box mini looks tempting as well.figured I'll start off easy coming from a twisp.I'm sure I'll learn a lot from you guys on how to build coils etc.For now im lazy an it looks like some work


That is a great device, I'm sure you're going to enjoy it 

I stand under correction but I think you can get rebuildable coils for the Ego One, the CLR coils if I'm not mistaken?

Also, you won't go wrong adding the Subox to your collection, the Subtank is a very versatile tank, easily one of my all time favourites.


----------



## kev mac

MetalGearX said:


> Hi All. Names Metalgearx been vaping for one month now and enjoying every moment. Smoked two packs a day and have not looked back.
> 
> Devices
> Aerotank mini x 2
> ZNA 7 with Silverplay and Marques
> Istick 30 w
> Kanger nano with ego one 2200mah battery


Hi@Metalgearx,I can relate w/you as I was a heavy smoker for the best part of 50yrs.This forum is one of (if not the best)in the world.I joined in Jan. 2015 and I'm constantly amazed at the knowledge, wit and kindness of the members .Vapeing is a great hobby not to mention a lifesaver .So take advantage of this forum and all it offers.Good luck in your vapeing journey !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Nova69 said:


> Thanks guys!I bought the ego one mega, will take things from there.The sub box mini looks tempting as well.figured I'll start off easy coming from a twisp.I'm sure I'll learn a lot from you guys on how to build coils etc.For now im lazy an it looks like some work


Hold on tight, your in for one hell of a ride!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Kark01 said:


> Howzit guys really well done. My name is Yaron I'm a vaper and love it currently have an istick 50w with a melo atomizer and aspire 0.3 ohm coils looking to upgrade hope you guys can help thanks


Hey @kark01,you picked a winner w/the melo as your first tank.It was my first sub tank and though my collection of gear has grown considerably it's still a go to tank for me .luck to ya'


----------



## kev mac

Gazzacpt said:


> Ok colour me confused.


Me too.


----------



## kev mac

Flo said:


> Hello Fellow Vapors!
> I have been vaping for about 10months, I enjoy the DIY side of it as much as I enjoy the experience of vaping! It started as a healthier alternative from roll your owns, I now only smoke 5% of the time and that is usually when I'm out with friends, and either run out of liquid or my battery is dead... Currently vaping Rocket Sheep - Purple Alien which wasnt what I expected, but its growing on me, with a kayfun lite clone, unfortunately IM also using it on an old EGO X6 VV as my box mod broke... Hence me actually joining the site; Ill be posting an ad in the classifieds  (Instead of just hovering over all the great info this site has!)
> 
> Im also a Graphic Designer, Illustrator and do Motion GFX for a living, self employed in the Mother City.


Hi@Flo, soon you'll never want another smoke, it's a process believe me.I'm from R.I. and stumbled on this site to my luck.(you'll see) Canada's a cool place, played a lot of hockey there back in the day. Go Bruins! Good luck to ya!


----------



## kev mac

NnoS said:


> Hey everyone. Awesome finding a community like this. Looking forward to learning about the world of vaping.
> 
> I've only been vaping for a month now and not missing those darned ciggies at all so far. Hope it stays that which (pretty sure it will).
> 
> Peace!


It's like wine, gets better w/ age.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## kev mac

Stoefnick said:


> Howzit guys
> 
> I started doing this vapidng thing  a few weeks ago and outgrew the starter kit within a week of strictly vaping...
> I bought the Subox mini today from VapeKing as soon as I heard that the truck had just delivered them (also one massive thanks to @free3dom ) for that lovely intro post.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning a lot more on this forum and also just plain having fun!
> 
> Regards Stoef
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


@Stoefnick the kbox was my 1st mod and I envy you w/the subbox as yours.Welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

DarkSide said:


> Warm welcome to the forum @Stoefnick, yes, here you will learn, my master / teacher is also @free3dom ... Feel like I am in a Star Wars movie, me the apprentice and free3dom the master!!!


The Force compels you to buy more vape gear!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


Hello deckie,almost any thing you need to know is literally at your fingertips on the forum.sorry@rob fisher, posted wrong again.... d'oh!


----------



## kev mac

William Rossouw said:


> Morning Gents im new to the Forum !! I am using a Sig 30W with Artic Tank. Looking for something a little bigger !! I stopped smoking Two years ago all started out with a Twisp Hated it and the brand went hunting for better got the sig but i want something no less than 50W


Hi william,I'd recommend the ipv2mini it's small and packs 70w.You can find them for less than 60 bucks on line.Good luck.


----------



## kev mac

Sn00py said:


> Hi There all been vaping about a year now started with eciggs and watch the big boy play with his vaping toy. Names not mentioned to protect the not so innocent. Eventually bought his old machine cause it just made sense. Dam eciggs need too much attention and taste terrible after a short while. Never the less I quit all types of habits smoking and vaping.... It was a revelation with the first 6 to 8 months of vaping....
> 
> Holidays came and boredom led me back to ecciggs as a nice past time at the braai and watching movies, throwing darts or something......Beside it look cool Spyke....
> As the Nik goes just Sn00ping and learning tricks and buying when there is a need or a replacement part something required. newbie yes novice definitely. Will try my hand at technical or challenging type stuff..... for now I rolllem, service and vape that juice till the clouds come home.


snoopy, you can learn everything you need and meet some cool folks on the forum. Welcome!


----------



## kev mac

Sn00py said:


> @free3dom we all have our vices, nice to know I am welcome been Sn00ping around here for sometime... Though I would like you guys to know I see you through the clouds....
> 
> Reading as many smoke signals as I can .....


No smoke around here @Snoopy only vapor bro.


----------



## kev mac

isiemoe said:


> Hi everyone my name is raees I've been vaping for around a year now starred with the ego ce4 and now I'm using a plume veil rda and nemesis mod I enjoy smoking 80/20 mixes of flavour


Welcome to the show!


----------



## kev mac

Devaper said:


> Sup, Names Devon and been vaping now for around a week and a half. Using a aspire nautilus 5ml tank and istick30w. Had a starter kit but didnt work for me lol. I have tried a few flavours. But most of the 50/50 mixes I dont like. Have fallen for NCVjuices. 80/20 mixes


There something out there for every one, it's a big vape world Dev enjoy it.


----------



## kev mac

Michaelbro said:


> Hi everyone , my name is mike and I've been vaping on and off for two years.


Was a smoker for 47yrs. and i'll take a vape over a smoke any day.welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Welcome all and congrats on switching to vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flo

I have had a week or two from hell! First my box mod charger breaks leaving me with a Kamry X6 that barely runs my Kayfun Light, at 1.5 ohm. then i knock that over and it refuses to charge! So start using my old twisp battery in desperation! Almost cuts out by the time the coil is glowing. Then the thread on that strips.... F*%k it. Ive now ordered a Nitecore Charger D2 charger and a new AWT 2500mAh battery to use with my SMPL A-mod, topped with my Little Boy Atty!!! Clouds for days. Van Hunks will have nothing on me


----------



## SeanDK

Greetings all, Sean here, SO glad i stumbled upon this forum!

I'm from the Eastern Cape and currently living in Stellenbosch. I've been vaping for 1 year 3 months and haven't looked back. I was a smoker for about 7 years. I've had 2 smokes since starting vaping, couldn't even finish them, tasted dirty 
Started vaping with the hopes of slowly cutting down the nicotine mg and eventually quitting all together. 

Unfortunately/fortunately i fell in love with vaping and i am now at a crossroads between stopping or continuing with vaping. (I've never really been a quitter so i think i'll carry on with vaping  ). I've had to deal with a lot of friends and family chirps about when i'm stopping, why i'm still vaping etc.

I used a standard starter kit from Vape africa ( just fog 1453) and one from Juicy Joes (both great vendors with great service).
I just recently got myself an ego one from sky blue vaping ( Mindblowingly amazing service).
My next purchase will be that sub box mini or i'll enter the mod life 

I've only really purchased flavours from vape africa (love their tobacco), juicy joes and skyblue vaping. Then there's the desperate smoking deli missions to get over-priced liqua flavours for when i unexpectedly run out of my usual vape.

Loving the forum, I've had so many questions in my short journey and i finally have a place to shoot them.

Positive vibrations to all,

Sean.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

SeanDK said:


> Greetings all, Sean here, SO glad i stumbled upon this forum!
> 
> I'm from the Eastern Cape and currently living in Stellenbosch. I've been vaping for 1 year 3 months and haven't looked back. I was a smoker for about 7 years. I've had 2 smokes since starting vaping, couldn't even finish them, tasted dirty
> Started vaping with the hopes of slowly cutting down the nicotine mg and eventually quitting all together.
> 
> Unfortunately/fortunately i fell in love with vaping and i am now at a crossroads between stopping or continuing with vaping. (I've never really been a quitter so i think i'll carry on with vaping  ). I've had to deal with a lot of friends and family chirps about when i'm stopping, why i'm still vaping etc.
> 
> I used a standard starter kit from Vape africa ( just fog 1453) and one from Juicy Joes (both great vendors with great service).
> I just recently got myself an ego one from sky blue vaping ( Mindblowingly amazing service).
> My next purchase will be that sub box mini or i'll enter the mod life
> 
> I've only really purchased flavours from vape africa (love their tobacco), juicy joes and skyblue vaping. Then there's the desperate smoking deli missions to get over-priced liqua flavours for when i unexpectedly run out of my usual vape.
> 
> Loving the forum, I've had so many questions in my short journey and i finally have a place to shoot them.
> 
> Positive vibrations to all,
> 
> Sean.


Welcome @SeanDK 

You've come to the right place for all sorts of info, I hope you find what you need

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Flo said:


> I have had a week or two from hell! First my box mod charger breaks leaving me with a Kamry X6 that barely runs my Kayfun Light, at 1.5 ohm. then i knock that over and it refuses to charge! So start using my old twisp battery in desperation! Almost cuts out by the time the coil is glowing. Then the thread on that strips.... F*%k it. Ive now ordered a Nitecore Charger D2 charger and a new AWT 2500mAh battery to use with my SMPL A-mod, topped with my Little Boy Atty!!! Clouds for days. Van Hunks will have nothing on me


Jeez that sounds rough man, hope you are up and running soon. I can relate to being stuck with only a barely working device, I still remember the days that I had a ce4 held together with sticky tape awaiting vapemail

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Flo said:


> I have had a week or two from hell! First my box mod charger breaks leaving me with a Kamry X6 that barely runs my Kayfun Light, at 1.5 ohm. then i knock that over and it refuses to charge! So start using my old twisp battery in desperation! Almost cuts out by the time the coil is glowing. Then the thread on that strips.... F*%k it. Ive now ordered a Nitecore Charger D2 charger and a new AWT 2500mAh battery to use with my SMPL A-mod, topped with my Little Boy Atty!!! Clouds for days. Van Hunks will have nothing on me


Glad you are sorted. Just make sure that the continuous discharge rating on those batteries can handle a mech and your resistance. Last I asked the vendor in question did not know this rating and would have reverted to me. Still waiting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

SeanDK said:


> Greetings all, Sean here, SO glad i stumbled upon this forum!
> 
> I'm from the Eastern Cape and currently living in Stellenbosch. I've been vaping for 1 year 3 months and haven't looked back. I was a smoker for about 7 years. I've had 2 smokes since starting vaping, couldn't even finish them, tasted dirty
> Started vaping with the hopes of slowly cutting down the nicotine mg and eventually quitting all together.
> 
> Unfortunately/fortunately i fell in love with vaping and i am now at a crossroads between stopping or continuing with vaping. (I've never really been a quitter so i think i'll carry on with vaping  ). I've had to deal with a lot of friends and family chirps about when i'm stopping, why i'm still vaping etc.
> 
> I used a standard starter kit from Vape africa ( just fog 1453) and one from Juicy Joes (both great vendors with great service).
> I just recently got myself an ego one from sky blue vaping ( Mindblowingly amazing service).
> My next purchase will be that sub box mini or i'll enter the mod life
> 
> I've only really purchased flavours from vape africa (love their tobacco), juicy joes and skyblue vaping. Then there's the desperate smoking deli missions to get over-priced liqua flavours for when i unexpectedly run out of my usual vape.
> 
> Loving the forum, I've had so many questions in my short journey and i finally have a place to shoot them.
> 
> Positive vibrations to all,
> 
> Sean.


Most welcome, @SeanDK. No reason not to carry on vaping imo. Looking forward to any questions you might have. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Flo

Andre said:


> Glad you are sorted. Just make sure that the continuous discharge rating on those batteries can handle a mech and your resistance. Last I asked the vendor in question did not know this rating and would have reverted to me. Still waiting.


@Andre Heres a quality review on the battery : http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Test-Review-of-AWT-IMR18650-2500mAh-(Yellow) 
Looks like a good option to me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Flo

@SeanDK I ALWAYS get chirps. From strangers to friends. It gets better over time tho!


----------



## Andre

Flo said:


> @Andre Heres a quality review on the battery : http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Test-Review-of-AWT-IMR18650-2500mAh-(Yellow)
> Looks like a good option to me


Thanks. Saw that, but still does not really specify a continuous discharge rating, as far as I can make out in my ignorance of those technical details. It does say that the claimed 35A, which I infer is the pulse discharge rating, is optimistic. I suspect the continuous discharge rating is 20A or even below that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide

A Warm Welcome to @SeanDK Enjoy the "vape road", best road to be on, and you live in my favourite "town", regular Sunday morning drive for breakfast!


----------



## Flo

@ Andre ts good up to 20

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Hi there,

Not a introduction per say, just changed my forum name from VapeViper to acorn with the kind assistance from @Rob Fisher.

Thanks Rob

So this is just me saying Hi again Ecigssa, i'm acorn

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

acorn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Not a introduction per say, just changed my forum name from VapeViper to acorn with the kind assistance from @Rob Fisher.
> 
> Thanks Rob
> 
> So this is just me saying Hi again Ecigssa, i'm acorn


Welcome again acorn

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Russell

Hey guys, thanks for a great forum.
I've been vapeing for a bit more than a year now. 
Fallen off the wagon a few times, mostly whe my device lets me down.
Started with a twisp, it was cool but eventually discovered the nautilus mini. 
Wow, what a difference.
Almost time to upgrade again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

@Russell welcome to the forum. Upgrades never end . Enjoy your stay .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imspaz

Hi there, my name is Brendan and I'm from Durban and I have been on the Vape for about a year now and really getting into it now. Been off the stinkies ever since. I love fruity flavours and 70/30 but trying my hand at making cloud juice now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Russell

Dubz said:


> @Russell welcome to the forum. Upgrades never end . Enjoy your stay .


Thanks!


----------



## Russell

How do I get enough points to make purchases on the classifieds?


----------



## Dubz

Russell said:


> How do I get enough points to make purchases on the classifieds?


you don't need points to purchase from the classifieds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

Imspaz said:


> Hi there, my name is Brendan and I'm from Durban and I have been on the Vape for about a year now and really getting into it now. Been off the stinkies ever since. I love fruity flavours and 70/30 but trying my hand at making cloud juice now


Welcome to the forum bud. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Russell

Dubz said:


> you don't need points to purchase from the classifieds.


Perhaps there was just a server glitch. Tough being a noob!


----------



## Andre

Russell said:


> Hey guys, thanks for a great forum.
> I've been vapeing for a bit more than a year now.
> Fallen off the wagon a few times, mostly whe my device lets me down.
> Started with a twisp, it was cool but eventually discovered the nautilus mini.
> Wow, what a difference.
> Almost time to upgrade again.


Most welcome @Russell. Great to see a Vryburger here. Happy vaping and do shout if you have any questions.



Imspaz said:


> Hi there, my name is Brendan and I'm from Durban and I have been on the Vape for about a year now and really getting into it now. Been off the stinkies ever since. I love fruity flavours and 70/30 but trying my hand at making cloud juice now


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge accomplishment. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Imspaz said:


> Hi there, my name is Brendan and I'm from Durban and I have been on the Vape for about a year now and really getting into it now. Been off the stinkies ever since. I love fruity flavours and 70/30 but trying my hand at making cloud juice now



Welcome Brendan! About time @Imspaz got onto the forum!


----------



## kev mac

Dubz said:


> you don't need points to purchase from the classifieds.


This ain't those other forums where they have vape Keysers' w/funny names.(vaper schmo)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Viv said:


> Hi, I'm new to vaping. Actually am excited about my boyfriend vaping cause there's no more smoke smell in the place. His mouth tastes good when I kiss him if he uses spearmint especially. :hug:I might just vape 0% to stay in style... i like the vape culture and want to design sleeker pipes, less bulky and more femimine  but on the hunt for better batteries always. And making home made vape...? anybody doing that yet?


Hi there I brew my adv that I love more than any high price juice for pennies.thank god for DIY .welcome to the show!


----------



## kev mac

Cloudasaurus said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> Been hanging out on the forum for some time now and i think its about time i introduced myself. My names Kashif, been vaping for about 3 months now. I started out on a twisp clearo and quickly progessed from there to owning a small collection of mods, mechs, drippers and RBA's . I also ventured into DIY'ing my own juice as my wallet couldnt hold up with the amounts of juice i was vaping  (Big thanks to @Melinda and @Derick at Skyblue, you guys are absolutely awesome ). I dont know if vaping has become a hobby or a habit but i absolutely love it  Keep them clouds chuckin!!


I've often wondered the same thing.Home brew rocks! Luck to ya.


----------



## kev mac

Ohmen said:


> Hi my name is Ohmen and I'm a Vape-O-Holic.
> 
> I quit smoking stinkies approximately 4.5 years ago and started vaping the beginning of 2014.
> 
> Weird I know but vaping is just so damn fun.


You said it Ohmen


----------



## kev mac

Zaskar09 said:


> Thanks guys (and girl I believe)!
> 
> She knows I appreciate it (though I did grumble a bit the first week or so  ), but to be honest, quitting couldn't have been easier. I haven't touched a cigarette since I got the Twisp.
> 
> Oh, and I'll sort out my noob avatar as soon as I'm at a PC again, it's a bit of a mission on the tablet.
> 
> Edit: Added avatar bit.


Zaskar,after almost 50 yrs. Slavery to j.r. Reynolds and 1 heart attack I turned to vapeing, wish I learned sooner.You made the right choice.Good luck!


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys


----------



## Imspaz

Hahahaha 


Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome Brendan! About time @Imspaz got onto the forum!


Hahahaha for sure, nice to have a place to talk Vape and ask tech questions to the people in the know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Russell said:


> Perhaps there was just a server glitch. Tough being a noob!



Welcome @Russell ...It is not tough being a noob, I am a noob and proud of it, learning everyday from the "learned ones" on this forum


----------



## kev mac

DarkSide said:


> Welcome @Russell ...It is not tough being a noob, I am a noob and proud of it, learning everyday from the "learned ones" on this forum


We all learn from one another

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Flo said:


> I have had a week or two from hell! First my box mod charger breaks leaving me with a Kamry X6 that barely runs my Kayfun Light, at 1.5 ohm. then i knock that over and it refuses to charge! So start using my old twisp battery in desperation! Almost cuts out by the time the coil is glowing. Then the thread on that strips.... F*%k it. Ive now ordered a Nitecore Charger D2 charger and a new AWT 2500mAh battery to use with my SMPL A-mod, topped with my Little Boy Atty!!! Clouds for days. Van Hunks will have nothing on me


Welcome Flo, I own the D2 and never had an issue.Should be all you'll ever need.


----------



## kev mac

free3dom said:


> I too miss rolling, it was my little zen garden - but that's where it ends, absolutely hate the smoking part now
> 
> The Subox isn't really better than the M80 - but I'd definitely rate the mod better than the MVP3 and M50/65.
> 
> The Subox is a kit though, so it comes with a mod and tank - and the SubTank it comes with is exceptional! Should be an amazing upgrade to the Kayfun. Also, since the battery is easily replaceable you can carry a spare with you and never run out of power again
> 
> Have a look at this post of mine on the kit if you are interested (you can skip the first post as you're not a noob)


Noobs have so many great choices nowadays .


----------



## Alex_123

Hi to all vapers!
I'm from Cape town and picked up vaping as a hobby. Not so interested in the flavor and the nicotine but the clouds and the beauty of these gadgets!
Hoping to learn a lot from you guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HoodRich

Hi guys,

Long time lurker here.....finally decided to register and say hi.

I smoke cigarettes for a shade over 17 years.....bought a first generation Twisp back in 2009 or so. Hated it..it didnt taste good, leaked was not very convenient. Went back to stinkies for about 4 years and then bought a Clearo in 2013.....worked a lot better and I used it for 1.5 years or so. Upgraded to istick 30w and a Eleaf GS-Air, which worked great, but sadly only lasted about 5 weeks. It just stopped threading on my istick.

So, got myself a Kanger Subtank Nano, but that doesnt work too well with lower airflow for mouth to lung vaping. The drip tip gets too hot in my opinion. So I got a Aspire ET-S for MTL vaping and reserve the Subtank Nano for when I have a beer and prefer direct lung vaping. Love the VE 6mg Black Cigar on the Kanger (0.5 @ 15W) and just started using VK5 12mg in the ET-S (1.8 @ 13W) Works pretty well, but still looking for the perfect ADV liquid for the ET-S.

Thanks for all the info I have gathered on this forum.......really helped me in getting the vape I want. This is a great resource for info.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

SeanDK said:


> Greetings all, Sean here, SO glad i stumbled upon this forum!
> 
> I'm from the Eastern Cape and currently living in Stellenbosch. I've been vaping for 1 year 3 months and haven't looked back. I was a smoker for about 7 years. I've had 2 smokes since starting vaping, couldn't even finish them, tasted dirty
> Started vaping with the hopes of slowly cutting down the nicotine mg and eventually quitting all together.
> 
> Unfortunately/fortunately i fell in love with vaping and i am now at a crossroads between stopping or continuing with vaping. (I've never really been a quitter so i think i'll carry on with vaping  ). I've had to deal with a lot of friends and family chirps about when i'm stopping, why i'm still vaping etc.
> 
> I used a standard starter kit from Vape africa ( just fog 1453) and one from Juicy Joes (both great vendors with great service).
> I just recently got myself an ego one from sky blue vaping ( Mindblowingly amazing service).
> My next purchase will be that sub box mini or i'll enter the mod life
> 
> I've only really purchased flavours from vape africa (love their tobacco), juicy joes and skyblue vaping. Then there's the desperate smoking deli missions to get over-priced liqua flavours for when i unexpectedly run out of my usual vape.
> 
> Loving the forum, I've had so many questions in my short journey and i finally have a place to shoot them.
> 
> Positive vibrations to all,
> 
> Sean.



Welcome to the forum @SeanDK 
Glad you found it. Hope you enjoy your stay 
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

acorn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Not a introduction per say, just changed my forum name from VapeViper to acorn with the kind assistance from @Rob Fisher.
> 
> Thanks Rob
> 
> So this is just me saying Hi again Ecigssa, i'm acorn



Hi and welcome again @acorn

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Russell said:


> Hey guys, thanks for a great forum.
> I've been vapeing for a bit more than a year now.
> Fallen off the wagon a few times, mostly whe my device lets me down.
> Started with a twisp, it was cool but eventually discovered the nautilus mini.
> Wow, what a difference.
> Almost time to upgrade again.



Welcome to the forum @Russell 
Congrats on the year of vaping - well done
It's not what you vape its that you stay off the stinkies that counts.
That Nautilus Mini is a wonderful device. I still use mine every morning... 
All the best for your vaping journey and let us know how its going

PS - when you get a chance, upload a cool avatar pic for yourself.
Just log in with a normal browser, click your name in the top right, then "Avatar". A small pic works best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Imspaz said:


> Hi there, my name is Brendan and I'm from Durban and I have been on the Vape for about a year now and really getting into it now. Been off the stinkies ever since. I love fruity flavours and 70/30 but trying my hand at making cloud juice now



Welcome to the forum @Imspaz 
Congrats on the year of vaping. 
Enjoy your stay and don't be afraid to ask questions...
Lots of DIYers on the forum by the way. Check out the "DIY E-Liquid and Mixing forum"
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/


----------



## Silver

Alex_123 said:


> Hi to all vapers!
> I'm from Cape town and picked up vaping as a hobby. Not so interested in the flavor and the nicotine but the clouds and the beauty of these gadgets!
> Hoping to learn a lot from you guys!



Welcome to the forum @Alex_123 
Some serious cloud blowers reside on this forum! I am sure you will see soon enough...
Enjoy the hobby and your stay here


----------



## Silver

HoodRich said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time lurker here.....finally decided to register and say hi.
> 
> I smoke cigarettes for a shade over 17 years.....bought a first generation Twisp back in 2009 or so. Hated it..it didnt taste good, leaked was not very convenient. Went back to stinkies for about 4 years and then bought a Clearo in 2013.....worked a lot better and I used it for 1.5 years or so. Upgraded to istick 30w and a Eleaf GS-Air, which worked great, but sadly only lasted about 5 weeks. It just stopped threading on my istick.
> 
> So, got myself a Kanger Subtank Nano, but that doesnt work too well with lower airflow for mouth to lung vaping. The drip tip gets too hot in my opinion. So I got a Aspire ET-S for MTL vaping and reserve the Subtank Nano for when I have a beer and prefer direct lung vaping. Love the VE 6mg Black Cigar on the Kanger (0.5 @ 15W) and just started using VK5 12mg in the ET-S (1.8 @ 13W) Works pretty well, but still looking for the perfect ADV liquid for the ET-S.
> 
> Thanks for all the info I have gathered on this forum.......really helped me in getting the vape I want. This is a great resource for info.



Welcome to the forum @HoodRich 
Glad you are no longer a "lurker" and decided to register.
Big respect for using the Twisp Clearo for 1.5 years!

Finding the right device for one's vaping style can be challenging - but it sounds like you have made great progress. Finding the right liquids is even more challenging - but I think that's the best and most fun part of vaping. Wishing you well for the journey from here on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HoodRich

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @HoodRich
> Glad you are no longer a "lurker" and decided to register.
> Big respect for using the Twisp Clearo for 1.5 years!
> 
> Finding the right device for one's vaping style can be challenging - but it sounds like you have made great progress. Finding the right liquids is even more challenging - but I think that's the best and most fun part of vaping. Wishing you well for the journey from here on.



@Silver - thanks for the welcome  Yup, I have made some great progress - thanks to this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

SeanDK said:


> Greetings all, Sean here, SO glad i stumbled upon this forum!
> 
> I'm from the Eastern Cape and currently living in Stellenbosch. I've been vaping for 1 year 3 months and haven't looked back. I was a smoker for about 7 years. I've had 2 smokes since starting vaping, couldn't even finish them, tasted dirty
> Started vaping with the hopes of slowly cutting down the nicotine mg and eventually quitting all together.
> 
> Unfortunately/fortunately i fell in love with vaping and i am now at a crossroads between stopping or continuing with vaping. (I've never really been a quitter so i think i'll carry on with vaping  ). I've had to deal with a lot of friends and family chirps about when i'm stopping, why i'm still vaping etc.
> 
> I used a standard starter kit from Vape africa ( just fog 1453) and one from Juicy Joes (both great vendors with great service).
> I just recently got myself an ego one from sky blue vaping ( Mindblowingly amazing service).
> My next purchase will be that sub box mini or i'll enter the mod life
> 
> I've only really purchased flavours from vape africa (love their tobacco), juicy joes and skyblue vaping. Then there's the desperate smoking deli missions to get over-priced liqua flavours for when i unexpectedly run out of my usual vape.
> 
> Loving the forum, I've had so many questions in my short journey and i finally have a place to shoot them.
> 
> Positive vibrations to all,
> 
> Sean.


Greetings seandk,many people don't understand or are misinformed about vapeing .Know that you've made a wise and healthier choice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Alex_123 said:


> Hi to all vapers!
> I'm from Cape town and picked up vaping as a hobby. Not so interested in the flavor and the nicotine but the clouds and the beauty of these gadgets!
> Hoping to learn a lot from you guys!


Hi Alex, whatever keeps you vapeing is a good thing.


----------



## Imspaz

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Imspaz
> Congrats on the year of vaping.
> Enjoy your stay and don't be afraid to ask questions...
> Lots of DIYers on the forum by the way. Check out the "DIY E-Liquid and Mixing forum"
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/



Many thanks 

I'll check it out


----------



## gertvanjoe

Gert here, been off analogs for a week now vaping a Twisp Edge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo

gertvanjoe said:


> Gert here, been off analogs for a week now vaping a Twisp Edge


Welcome @gertvanjoe 
Congratulations on getting off the stinkies. I am sure you will enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Andre

gertvanjoe said:


> Gert here, been off analogs for a week now vaping a Twisp Edge


Most welcome. You have done the hard part, awesome. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

gertvanjoe said:


> Gert here, been off analogs for a week now vaping a Twisp Edge



Welcome @gertvanjoe 
Congrats on the week of vaping! You doing a great thing!
All the best and hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Willyza

Welcome All...


----------



## DarkSide

Alex_123 said:


> Hi to all vapers!
> I'm from Cape town and picked up vaping as a hobby. Not so interested in the flavor and the nicotine but the clouds and the beauty of these gadgets!
> Hoping to learn a lot from you guys!



@Alex_123 Welcome to the forum and another Capetonian added to the ranks, "enjoy your stay and don't be afraid to ask away1"


----------



## kev mac

gertvanjoe said:


> Gert here, been off analogs for a week now vaping a Twisp Edge


Welcome and keep it up, your gonna love vapeing and the forum.


----------



## kev mac

Imspaz said:


> Hi there, my name is Brendan and I'm from Durban and I have been on the Vape for about a year now and really getting into it now. Been off the stinkies ever since. I love fruity flavours and 70/30 but trying my hand at making cloud juice now


Keep at the DIY and you'll hit on what you seek.I made some god awful tasting stuff starting out but now almost all I vape is homebrew and I'm loving the flavor and saving $$$$ big time.


----------



## Ludjer

Hey there guys, new to vaping started out about 2 weeks ago, currently using ileaf 50W and kangertech subtank-plus, and really enjoying it. Looking to find out about creating some of my own coils since i have a RBA kit aswell just need some wire(or what ever the coil is called), and some wick. Currently using normal 0.6 ohm stock coils and vaping Voodoo: jack the ripper, and some aqua berry that i got from USA. Hope to become a frequent forum troll here.

And vape on guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarkSide

@Ludjer Warm Welcome mate, nice setup you have there, ask away, I still do, the "Learned Ones" on this forum always willing to assist us noobs, Good Luck on your vaping journey!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Ludjer said:


> Hey there guys, new to vaping started out about 2 weeks ago, currently using ileaf 50W and kangertech subtank-plus, and really enjoying it. Looking to find out about creating some of my own coils since i have a RBA kit aswell just need some wire(or what ever the coil is called), and some wick. Currently using normal 0.6 ohm stock coils and vaping Voodoo: jack the ripper, and some aqua berry that i got from USA. Hope to become a frequent forum troll here.
> 
> And vape on guys


Welcome to the forum @Ludjer 

The iStick50 and Subtank is a great combo to start with, still my favourite setup 

Take some time to poke around for some coil building tips, if you get stuck just ask, someone will be able to help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Ludjer said:


> Hey there guys, new to vaping started out about 2 weeks ago, currently using ileaf 50W and kangertech subtank-plus, and really enjoying it. Looking to find out about creating some of my own coils since i have a RBA kit aswell just need some wire(or what ever the coil is called), and some wick. Currently using normal 0.6 ohm stock coils and vaping Voodoo: jack the ripper, and some aqua berry that i got from USA. Hope to become a frequent forum troll here.
> 
> And vape on guys


Looking forward to hearing from you, seems you've caught on fast to this vapeing thing.


----------



## Silver

Ludjer said:


> Hey there guys, new to vaping started out about 2 weeks ago, currently using ileaf 50W and kangertech subtank-plus, and really enjoying it. Looking to find out about creating some of my own coils since i have a RBA kit aswell just need some wire(or what ever the coil is called), and some wick. Currently using normal 0.6 ohm stock coils and vaping Voodoo: jack the ripper, and some aqua berry that i got from USA. Hope to become a frequent forum troll here.
> 
> And vape on guys



Welcome to the forum @Ludjer and nice intro pic
Congrats on the 2 weeks! Sounds like you are pretty sorted for your first 2 weeks. Great going.

Regarding coil building, these two posts may give you some useful additional information:

Some info about coil variables:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/coils.t11571/#post-224199

And a some commentary on coil diameter and wire gauge 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/talk-to-me-about-building-coils.t12467/#post-236333

All the best - let us know how it goes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ludjer

Thanks some god 


Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Ludjer and nice intro pic
> Congrats on the 2 weeks! Sounds like you are pretty sorted for your first 2 weeks. Great going.
> 
> Regarding coil building, these two posts may give you some useful additional information:
> 
> Some info about coil variables:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/coils.t11571/#post-224199
> 
> And a some commentary on coil diameter and wire gauge
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/talk-to-me-about-building-coils.t12467/#post-236333
> 
> All the best - let us know how it goes


great links you sent there. Thanks

I got lucky my brother started vaping in USA, and when he came over to visit he dropped me off his gear so i started off with some really nice gear, second hand but in mint condition. Also recently got myself a GS Air Atomizer so been swapping out those two but can really tell the difference between that and kanger tech. About the 28 gauge Kanthal wire are there any brick and motor stores in Pretoria region that might sell this stuff? Also looking for a shop where i can go in and get a taste of some flavors?

Thanks.


----------



## Silver

Ludjer said:


> Thanks some god
> 
> great links you sent there. Thanks
> 
> I got lucky my brother started vaping in USA, and when he came over to visit he dropped me off his gear so i started off with some really nice gear, second hand but in mint condition. Also recently got myself a GS Air Atomizer so been swapping out those two but can really tell the difference between that and kanger tech. About the 28 gauge Kanthal wire are there any brick and motor stores in Pretoria region that might sell this stuff? Also looking for a shop where i can go in and get a taste of some flavors?
> 
> Thanks.



Youre welcome @Ludjer 

The stores I know of in the Pretoria/Centurion area are eCiggies and Skyblue Vaping. Both are registered as supporting retailers on this forum. So check out their sub-forums on the homepage. Also, Vapeking has an agent in Pretoria that has had many positive reviews. They all should stock 28g wire but i suggest just contacting them to check if you can test flavours before you go visit. 

I may have left out some of the more recent retailers that have registered. Apologies if I have.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jasonb

Hey guys,

Semi-new vaper here. Got a Twisp Clearo last year, used it for a couple of months, but eventually went back to stinkies 'cause it was a hassle with one battery, the coils were only good for a couple of days, and I was going through juice like beer.

Picked it up again recently, as I honestly did prefer it when it worked, but it still wasn't quite cutting it.
Cigarettes actually taste cuck, it's amazing how desensitized you become after 18 years!
Soooooo, I decided to do a bit of research over the week-end, 'tube vids and stuff, which turned into the _whole _damn week-end. Didn't even log into WoW, and I'm supposed to be leveling a priest as an off-healer for our raid team 

After much deliberation, and a crap-ton of filling and emptying shopping carts, I eventually came across this post, bit the bullet and ordered a Kangertech Subox Mini, a battery, spare coils and a couple bottles of juice. The order arrived this morning, a day earlier than expected (Thanks guys at VapeKing for the speedy delivery to the EC). Mere words cannot do justice to how much more satisfying the experience is. I think I'm in love.

I have a few questions, however. When I was Twisping, I really liked the Tobacco #1 flavour from their Pure range. I know it is a high VG mix, but nowhere on the packaging or their website can I find the actual VG/PG ratio.
I tried the Traditional Tobacco juice (50/50) I ordered from VapeKing, but it has this weird fruity after-taste I can't quite wrap my head around yet. The Twisp flavour I am accustomed to has a sweeter, almost-vanilla taste which I quite like. Still have some of it left, so I ended up using that instead.

Is anyone able to enlighten me as to the VG/PG ratio of the Twisp Pure juice? And maybe recommend something comparable flavour-wise?

I apologize for the wall of text.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Most welcome @jasonb, great setup you have.
Calling @Twisp to answer your question on the PG/VG Ratio of Twisp Pure Juice


----------



## kev mac

jasonb said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Semi-new vaper here. Got a Twisp Clearo last year, used it for a couple of months, but eventually went back to stinkies 'cause it was a hassle with one battery, the coils were only good for a couple of days, and I was going through juice like beer.
> 
> Picked it up again recently, as I honestly did prefer it when it worked, but it still wasn't quite cutting it.
> Cigarettes actually taste cuck, it's amazing how desensitized you become after 18 years!
> Soooooo, I decided to do a bit of research over the week-end, 'tube vids and stuff, which turned into the _whole _damn week-end. Didn't even log into WoW, and I'm supposed to be leveling a priest as an off-healer for our raid team
> 
> After much deliberation, and a crap-ton of filling and emptying shopping carts, I eventually came across this post, bit the bullet and ordered a Kangertech Subox Mini, a battery, spare coils and a couple bottles of juice. The order arrived this morning, a day earlier than expected (Thanks guys at VapeKing for the speedy delivery to the EC). Mere words cannot do justice to how much more satisfying the experience is. I think I'm in love.
> 
> I have a few questions, however. When I was Twisping, I really liked the Tobacco #1 flavour from their Pure range. I know it is a high VG mix, but nowhere on the packaging or their website can I find the actual VG/PG ratio.
> I tried the Traditional Tobacco juice (50/50) I ordered from VapeKing, but it has this weird fruity after-taste I can't quite wrap my head around yet. The Twisp flavour I am accustomed to has a sweeter, almost-vanilla taste which I quite like. Still have some of it left, so I ended up using that instead.
> 
> Is anyone able to enlighten me as to the VG/PG ratio of the Twisp Pure juice? And maybe recommend something comparable flavour-wise?
> 
> I apologize for the wall of text.


Welcome, do yourself a favor and check out sxmxdrifter on YouTube. His videos on vapeing high vg.w/nic. was a game changer for me.He's a great guy and has answered most of my questions personally and on his tutorials .I've tweaked this method to suit my taste and aside from becoming my adv. I'm saving big$$ on juice.If I can help w/ this shoot me a line.Luck to ya!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb

@acorn Wow, thanks. Can't believe I never thought of phoning them directly.
@kev mac Thanks, dude, gonna check him out right now.


----------



## Andre

jasonb said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Semi-new vaper here. Got a Twisp Clearo last year, used it for a couple of months, but eventually went back to stinkies 'cause it was a hassle with one battery, the coils were only good for a couple of days, and I was going through juice like beer.
> 
> Picked it up again recently, as I honestly did prefer it when it worked, but it still wasn't quite cutting it.
> Cigarettes actually taste cuck, it's amazing how desensitized you become after 18 years!
> Soooooo, I decided to do a bit of research over the week-end, 'tube vids and stuff, which turned into the _whole _damn week-end. Didn't even log into WoW, and I'm supposed to be leveling a priest as an off-healer for our raid team
> 
> After much deliberation, and a crap-ton of filling and emptying shopping carts, I eventually came across this post, bit the bullet and ordered a Kangertech Subox Mini, a battery, spare coils and a couple bottles of juice. The order arrived this morning, a day earlier than expected (Thanks guys at VapeKing for the speedy delivery to the EC). Mere words cannot do justice to how much more satisfying the experience is. I think I'm in love.
> 
> I have a few questions, however. When I was Twisping, I really liked the Tobacco #1 flavour from their Pure range. I know it is a high VG mix, but nowhere on the packaging or their website can I find the actual VG/PG ratio.
> I tried the Traditional Tobacco juice (50/50) I ordered from VapeKing, but it has this weird fruity after-taste I can't quite wrap my head around yet. The Twisp flavour I am accustomed to has a sweeter, almost-vanilla taste which I quite like. Still have some of it left, so I ended up using that instead.
> 
> Is anyone able to enlighten me as to the VG/PG ratio of the Twisp Pure juice? And maybe recommend something comparable flavour-wise?
> 
> I apologize for the wall of text.


Most welcome to the forum. Glad that thread by @free3dom helped.
Cannot comment on the ratio of the twisp juice.
Something comparable - I have an idea you will love this juice: http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=h1n1-the-virus
See it is not available in 18 mg, but is in 12 mg.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza

Hi Guys 
and welcome

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## deepest

Welcome to all the new peeps. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

jasonb said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Semi-new vaper here. Got a Twisp Clearo last year, used it for a couple of months, but eventually went back to stinkies 'cause it was a hassle with one battery, the coils were only good for a couple of days, and I was going through juice like beer.
> 
> Picked it up again recently, as I honestly did prefer it when it worked, but it still wasn't quite cutting it.
> Cigarettes actually taste cuck, it's amazing how desensitized you become after 18 years!
> Soooooo, I decided to do a bit of research over the week-end, 'tube vids and stuff, which turned into the _whole _damn week-end. Didn't even log into WoW, and I'm supposed to be leveling a priest as an off-healer for our raid team
> 
> After much deliberation, and a crap-ton of filling and emptying shopping carts, I eventually came across this post, bit the bullet and ordered a Kangertech Subox Mini, a battery, spare coils and a couple bottles of juice. The order arrived this morning, a day earlier than expected (Thanks guys at VapeKing for the speedy delivery to the EC). Mere words cannot do justice to how much more satisfying the experience is. I think I'm in love.
> 
> I have a few questions, however. When I was Twisping, I really liked the Tobacco #1 flavour from their Pure range. I know it is a high VG mix, but nowhere on the packaging or their website can I find the actual VG/PG ratio.
> I tried the Traditional Tobacco juice (50/50) I ordered from VapeKing, but it has this weird fruity after-taste I can't quite wrap my head around yet. The Twisp flavour I am accustomed to has a sweeter, almost-vanilla taste which I quite like. Still have some of it left, so I ended up using that instead.
> 
> Is anyone able to enlighten me as to the VG/PG ratio of the Twisp Pure juice? And maybe recommend something comparable flavour-wise?
> 
> I apologize for the wall of text.



Welcome to the forum @jasonb 
And congrats on the new gear and returning to vaping
As for your question, I dont know what the VG ratio of Twisp pure is. Sorry. I never liked their Tobacco#1 but there are tobaccoes out there that you may like. You need to just try as many as you can. With VK, you can try their VK4 or VK5. Also they carry Vape Elixir which has a few tobaccoes. Then there are several other local tobacco juices. Check out the Eliquid review threads as well. 
All the best
PS- please update your location info to your city instead of South Africa


----------



## jasonb

Thanks, everyone.
After reading some of the reviews on here, I decided to try out several of the _E-Liquid Project_ varieties available in 12mg.
Figured there must be something to all these edible-sounding flavours that people seem to be going on about, and if I can support local for my ADVs, even better. 
Would be awesome to be able to pop into a brick and mortar and try out some samples, but my location makes that difficult. 
Probably going to have to go through a bit of trial and error before I find my niche, but I guess that's all part of the process.
Just waiting for my order to arrive so I can tuck in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

jasonb said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> After reading some of the reviews on here, I decided to try out several of the _E-Liquid Project_ varieties available in 12mg.
> Figured there must be something to all these edible-sounding flavours that people seem to be going on about, and if I can support local for my ADVs, even better.
> Would be awesome to be able to pop into a brick and mortar and try out some samples, but my location makes that difficult.
> Probably going to have to go through a bit of trial and error before I find my niche, but I guess that's all part of the process.
> Just waiting for my order to arrive so I can tuck in!


Way to go. Great juices those. Keep us updated please.


----------



## vjackoza

Hi All, 

Been off analogues for over a year now; started off with a Twisp Clearo, and I'm afraid to say that device almost had be back on analogues again... but I persisted (wife and kids really kinda forced me to... ), so I scratched around the net and got lost in all YouTube reviews on different vaping gear, builds etc... and discovered the world of "proper" mods and e-juices. I invested in a little iStick 30W and Nautilis Mini, and been on it now for about 6 months... What a difference!!! the poor twispies are now just an aging relic from the "struggle". Been supporting VapeKing, SirVape and SkyBlue for a while now and surprised to see how much this industry is taking off! 

Some of the juices I've enjoyed lately: 

SkyBlue's Ambrosia, RY4 and Cocomo Cream
NCV's StrawBerryShake high VG (tried it recently and was really yummy; pity to see VapeKing does not stock them anymore... wonder why??
Got some Stash Lushington, and World Of Wonders Colossus on order and looking forward to try them! 

Decided to join the forum and see what more I can learn, especially about whats happening with the local scene. Gutted that I missed VapeCon but will make sure to visit next year.

Looking to get into RBA's and maybe start mixing up some creative DIY juices, a new MOD? hmmm... will see what the budget allows...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

vjackoza said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been off analogues for over a year now; started off with a Twisp Clearo, and I'm afraid to say that device almost had be back on analogues again... but I persisted (wife and kids really kinda forced me to... ), so I scratched around the net and got lost in all YouTube reviews on different vaping gear, builds etc... and discovered the world of "proper" mods and e-juices. I invested in a little iStick 30W and Nautilis Mini, and been on it now for about 6 months... What a difference!!! the poor twispies are now just an aging relic from the "struggle". Been supporting VapeKing, SirVape and SkyBlue for a while now and surprised to see how much this industry is taking off!
> 
> Some of the juices I've enjoyed lately:
> 
> SkyBlue's Ambrosia, RY4 and Cocomo Cream
> NCV's StrawBerryShake high VG (tried it recently and was really yummy; pity to see VapeKing does not stock them anymore... wonder why??
> Got some Stash Lushington, and World Of Wonders Colossus on order and looking forward to try them!
> 
> Decided to join the forum and see what more I can learn, especially about whats happening with the local scene. Gutted that I missed VapeCon but will make sure to visit next year.
> 
> Looking to get into RBA's and maybe start mixing up some creative DIY juices, a new MOD? hmmm... will see what the budget allows...



Welcome to the forum @vjackoza 
Lovely intro - 
Glad you enjoying the vaping and discovering good juices.
Hope you enjoy your stay here - there is indeed lots to learn from all the enthusiastic vapers - and its changing by the week.
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vjackoza said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been off analogues for over a year now; started off with a Twisp Clearo, and I'm afraid to say that device almost had be back on analogues again... but I persisted (wife and kids really kinda forced me to... ), so I scratched around the net and got lost in all YouTube reviews on different vaping gear, builds etc... and discovered the world of "proper" mods and e-juices. I invested in a little iStick 30W and Nautilis Mini, and been on it now for about 6 months... What a difference!!! the poor twispies are now just an aging relic from the "struggle". Been supporting VapeKing, SirVape and SkyBlue for a while now and surprised to see how much this industry is taking off!
> 
> Some of the juices I've enjoyed lately:
> 
> SkyBlue's Ambrosia, RY4 and Cocomo Cream
> NCV's StrawBerryShake high VG (tried it recently and was really yummy; pity to see VapeKing does not stock them anymore... wonder why??
> Got some Stash Lushington, and World Of Wonders Colossus on order and looking forward to try them!
> 
> Decided to join the forum and see what more I can learn, especially about whats happening with the local scene. Gutted that I missed VapeCon but will make sure to visit next year.
> 
> Looking to get into RBA's and maybe start mixing up some creative DIY juices, a new MOD? hmmm... will see what the budget allows...


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the disgusting stinky habit - a huge achievement. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

jasonb said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> After reading some of the reviews on here, I decided to try out several of the _E-Liquid Project_ varieties available in 12mg.
> Figured there must be something to all these edible-sounding flavours that people seem to be going on about, and if I can support local for my ADVs, even better.
> Would be awesome to be able to pop into a brick and mortar and try out some samples, but my location makes that difficult.
> Probably going to have to go through a bit of trial and error before I find my niche, but I guess that's all part of the process.
> Just waiting for my order to arrive so I can tuck in!


I'm sure someone could suggest some economical sample packs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb

Just an update: My _E-Liquid Project_ order arrived this morning, and I decided to try out the _Cowboy's_ _Apple Pie_. I am absolutely flabbergasted at how damn good it is! 
Seriously, I had no idea. 
It's so tasty I could almost drink it.
I think I'll try _The Daddler_ next.

I also ordered another authentic Sub Tank mini and other odds-and-ends from Fasttech. 
May have got carried away

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

jasonb said:


> Just an update: My _E-Liquid Project_ order arrived this morning, and I decided to try out the _Cowboy's_ _Apple Pie_. I am absolutely flabbergasted at how damn good it is!
> Seriously, I had no idea.
> It's so tasty I could almost drink it.
> I think I'll try _The Daddler_ next.
> 
> I also ordered another authentic Sub Tank mini and other odds-and-ends from Fasttech.
> May have got carried away



Great to hear @jasonb 
So lovely when one finds a winner juice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

vjackoza said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been off analogues for over a year now; started off with a Twisp Clearo, and I'm afraid to say that device almost had be back on analogues again... but I persisted (wife and kids really kinda forced me to... ), so I scratched around the net and got lost in all YouTube reviews on different vaping gear, builds etc... and discovered the world of "proper" mods and e-juices. I invested in a little iStick 30W and Nautilis Mini, and been on it now for about 6 months... What a difference!!! the poor twispies are now just an aging relic from the "struggle". Been supporting VapeKing, SirVape and SkyBlue for a while now and surprised to see how much this industry is taking off!
> 
> Some of the juices I've enjoyed lately:
> 
> SkyBlue's Ambrosia, RY4 and Cocomo Cream
> NCV's StrawBerryShake high VG (tried it recently and was really yummy; pity to see VapeKing does not stock them anymore... wonder why??
> Got some Stash Lushington, and World Of Wonders Colossus on order and looking forward to try them!
> 
> Decided to join the forum and see what more I can learn, especially about whats happening with the local scene. Gutted that I missed VapeCon but will make sure to visit next year.
> 
> Looking to get into RBA's and maybe start mixing up some creative DIY juices, a new MOD? hmmm... will see what the budget allows...


welcome,vapeing is not only healthier, it's fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Dovpo

Hi guys,this is Rex from China,and I have been in the vapor industry for about 2 years.
I come here to looking for more information about the SA market--the SA market is growing very fast !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

jasonb said:


> Just an update: My _E-Liquid Project_ order arrived this morning, and I decided to try out the _Cowboy's_ _Apple Pie_. I am absolutely flabbergasted at how damn good it is!
> Seriously, I had no idea.
> It's so tasty I could almost drink it.
> I think I'll try _The Daddler_ next.
> 
> I also ordered another authentic Sub Tank mini and other odds-and-ends from Fasttech.
> May have got carried away


Great stuff. The flavour journey is wonderful.


----------



## oom

Good evening everyone

So I am new here since I am posting in this section. I have not yet started vaping, still on the ye old cigarettes that you can buy at the shop just around the corner from your house (how convenient). I have been perusing the forum and looking around on the inter web to see whats available and it is clear that in the last few years the world of e-cigarettes have changed allot. There seems to be allot going on and I would like to get into vaping but there is a large variety and it is difficult to know what is best, therefore I have decided to join the forum to gain more knowledge and one day contribute. I have been looking into starter kits, so far the top two is Joyetech Ego One 2200mAh and the Kanger Evod Mega, choices are difficult. I read the post from free3dom regarding the Kanger Subox Mini but unfortunately it is a bit to expensive for my blood at the time but it does sound good. Anyway that is enough rambling for one night so good night and thanks for having me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac

oom said:


> Good evening everyone
> 
> So I am new here since I am posting in this section. I have not yet started vaping, still on the ye old cigarettes that you can buy at the shop just around the corner from your house (how convenient). I have been perusing the forum and looking around on the inter web to see whats available and it is clear that in the last few years the world of e-cigarettes have changed allot. There seems to be allot going on and I would like to get into vaping but there is a large variety and it is difficult to know what is best, therefore I have decided to join the forum to gain more knowledge and one day contribute. I have been looking into starter kits, so far the top two is Joyetech Ego One 2200mAh and the Kanger Evod Mega, choices are difficult. I read the post from free3dom regarding the Kanger Subox Mini but unfortunately it is a bit to expensive for my blood at the time but it does sound good. Anyway that is enough rambling for one night so good night and thanks for having me.


Welcome@oom,don't wait pull the vape trigger. You'll spend no more on a mod ,tank and juice than on smokes, not to mention the health benefits a.Check on line for great deals on gear(i'm sure the forum members wouldn't mind giving a suggestion or two) You can't put this life saving decision off.Make a leap of faith.(go on line to E Fun.Top you'll find a starter kit for the price of 3or 4 packs of smokes.) Luck to ya!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

oom said:


> Good evening everyone
> 
> So I am new here since I am posting in this section. I have not yet started vaping, still on the ye old cigarettes that you can buy at the shop just around the corner from your house (how convenient). I have been perusing the forum and looking around on the inter web to see whats available and it is clear that in the last few years the world of e-cigarettes have changed allot. There seems to be allot going on and I would like to get into vaping but there is a large variety and it is difficult to know what is best, therefore I have decided to join the forum to gain more knowledge and one day contribute. I have been looking into starter kits, so far the top two is Joyetech Ego One 2200mAh and the Kanger Evod Mega, choices are difficult. I read the post from free3dom regarding the Kanger Subox Mini but unfortunately it is a bit to expensive for my blood at the time but it does sound good. Anyway that is enough rambling for one night so good night and thanks for having me.


Baie welkom @oom. If I can go from a 80 a day stinky habit to zero in quick time, you can certainly do it. 
Another good starter option is the iStick 30W with the Mini Aspire Nautilus and some BVC coils.
Looking forward to hear about your journey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## oom

Thanks @kev mac and @Andre 

Unfortunately everyone is closed over the weekend but will definitely contact some of the suppliers here in SA on Monday.
I am currently living in the George area, does anyone know of a shop in or in any of the towns around George? So far my search has just got me to the little tobacco shop in the mall that sells twisps and a agent from eCiggies.


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @oom

Nothing wrong with doing some research before you get stuck in. The only thing is this vaping thing takes a bit of trial and error to find the right gear for you and perhaps more importantly, the right juice. 

I think the gear you mentioned and the gear @Andre recommended are all good but after trying it, you may prefer one or the other. Maybe you can go try out the Twisp Aero gear and also ask the eCiggies agent to let you try one or two options like the Nautilus Mini. That would help you a lot. As for juices, pick a few you think you would like and remember that it can take a while to find a juice you really love. 

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## oom

Thanks for the information @Silver 

Will let you guys know once I get myself a kit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys


----------



## kev mac

oom said:


> Thanks @kev mac and @Andre
> 
> Unfortunately everyone is closed over the weekend but will definitely contact some of the suppliers here in SA on Monday.
> I am currently living in the George area, does anyone know of a shop in or in any of the towns around George? So far my search has just got me to the little tobacco shop in the mall that sells twisps and a agent from eCiggies.


I'm sure you'll be sorted out by the locals I live a little far to make any suggestions.lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karida

Hello,guys.
my name is Karida,engaged in e-cigar industry several month.
so happy joined this forum,can chating with everyone.


----------



## kimbo

Hi @Karida 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Andre

Karida said:


> Hello,guys.
> my name is Karida,engaged in e-cigar industry several month.
> so happy joined this forum,can chating with everyone.


Hi, most welcome to the forum. You can promote hcigar here only if you are a supporting vendor. How to do that please send a PM to @Gizmo. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Karida said:


> Hello,guys.
> my name is Karida,engaged in e-cigar industry several month.
> so happy joined this forum,can chating with everyone.


Hello@Karida

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DarkSide

Warm Welcome to @jasonb Hope your vaping journey is a long and inexpensive one, as always, my "masters" @Andre and @free3dom will guide you on this road!


----------



## Korrie

I am Les Daniels from Pretoria.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Korrie said:


> I am Les Daniels from Pretoria.


Most welcome to the forum @Korrie (Les). I see in another post you have "nothing" in your right hand! So, tell us more. Are you a vaper or a smoker or both? Do you need more information? What are your expectations? Do not hesitate to shout if you have any quesions - the only dumb questions around here are the ones not asked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide

A very Warm Welcome to all the new members, growing in leaps and bounds, this forum is, @vjackoza and @oom and to our International members @Rex Dovpo and @Karida So good to see the vaping community growing in numbers daily, soon the "learned ones" moderators and our President @Rob Fisher might have to introduce passport control....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarkSide

oom said:


> Good evening everyone
> 
> So I am new here since I am posting in this section. I have not yet started vaping, still on the ye old cigarettes that you can buy at the shop just around the corner from your house (how convenient). I have been perusing the forum and looking around on the inter web to see whats available and it is clear that in the last few years the world of e-cigarettes have changed allot. There seems to be allot going on and I would like to get into vaping but there is a large variety and it is difficult to know what is best, therefore I have decided to join the forum to gain more knowledge and one day contribute. I have been looking into starter kits, so far the top two is Joyetech Ego One 2200mAh and the Kanger Evod Mega, choices are difficult. I read the post from free3dom regarding the Kanger Subox Mini but unfortunately it is a bit to expensive for my blood at the time but it does sound good. Anyway that is enough rambling for one night so good night and thanks for having me.



@oom You will not regret the Ego ONE purchase, great little cloud chaser and soon, like all of us did, move onto the "bigger toys", I see my master @free3dom is guiding you on the start of your journey, I know you will and can do this and exactly like @Andre stated, it is a true life saver. Speaking for myself, about three years ago I had to start taking hypertension tablets, hated those little yellow tablets, since I started vaping, my daily dose has been reduced by half by my doctor, reason being that I have stopped smoking and the doc wants to see me again end of the month, because if my blood pressure is now still "on the low side", going to take me off the tablets and monitor the progress monthly. PLEASE...I AM NOT SAYING THAT VAPING REDUCES BLOOD PRESSURE, but in my case, stopping the ciggies and full time vaping, has helped me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## oom

@DarkSide Unfortunately I did not get the the Ego One, most suppliers are out of stock and some a bit too expensive for my small budget. But that did not deter me, I ordered myself a Kangertech EVOD Mega and will be receiving it today hopefully (According to the courier it is somewhere in my town). With regards to the stop smoking part I want to quit, been smoking now for 8 years and the effects of it is just getting worse so enough is enough. Anyway thanks for the support and the recommendation for the Ego, if all goes well I will eventually upgrade to something bigger and better. Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

sandreeciglover said:


> Hello every one , my name is sandre , a newbie to e cigarette , i m looking for a good reseller to buy a nice mod , any suggestions would be ok .


Hi Sandri ,just a quick welcome.You'll have plenty of suggestions on mods in no time.I think the Kbox is a good place to start, works great at a great price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Korrie said:


> I am Les Daniels from Pretoria.


Welcome Les.Enjoy the forum.


----------



## kev mac

oom said:


> @DarkSide Unfortunately I did not get the the Ego One, most suppliers are out of stock and some a bit too expensive for my small budget. But that did not deter me, I ordered myself a Kangertech EVOD Mega and will be receiving it today hopefully (According to the courier it is somewhere in my town). With regards to the stop smoking part I want to quit, been smoking now for 8 years and the effects of it is just getting worse so enough is enough. Anyway thanks for the support and the recommendation for the Ego, if all goes well I will eventually upgrade to something bigger and better. Cheers


Don't give up @oom,I smoked heavily for nearly fifty yrs.and vapeing was key.Would'nt trade it for the world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hawk said:


> Hi, My name is Karl and I have been vaping for almost a year now , started with a twisp but I have finally upgraded to a Istick. I used to live in SA but am now living in Sweden.



Welcome to the forum @Hawk - all the way from Sweden.
Thanks for introducing yourself.
Wishing you all the best with your vape journey
Would be interested to hear about the vape scene in Sweden


----------



## Jebula999

Sup Guys,

Calvin here from Cape Town side, been off the ciggies for around 2 months now, no wagon falling or relapse's since i stopped thanks to my faithfull EgoONE.

Peace!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Jebula999 said:


> Sup Guys,
> 
> Calvin here from Cape Town side, been off the ciggies for around 2 months now, no wagon falling or relapse's since i stopped thanks to my faithfull EgoONE.
> 
> Peace!



Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your stay. Ask away if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Jebula999 said:


> Sup Guys,
> 
> Calvin here from Cape Town side, been off the ciggies for around 2 months now, no wagon falling or relapse's since i stopped thanks to my faithfull EgoONE.
> 
> Peace!



Welcome to the forum @Jebula999 
Congrats on the 2 months!
Enjoy your stay and wishing you all the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Jebula999 said:


> Sup Guys,
> 
> Calvin here from Cape Town side, been off the ciggies for around 2 months now, no wagon falling or relapse's since i stopped thanks to my faithfull EgoONE.
> 
> Peace!


Welcome to the forum @Jebula999 . Congrats on staying off the stinkies. Enjoy your stay .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Jebula999 said:


> Sup Guys,
> 
> Calvin here from Cape Town side, been off the ciggies for around 2 months now, no wagon falling or relapse's since i stopped thanks to my faithfull EgoONE.
> 
> Peace!


Good for you Cal, you took the big step now your on your way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steamvent

Good evening guys,

Rick here from joburg, previously a box and a half a day smoker for nearly 15 years, tried everything to quit and failed every time. After getting my twisp a bit more than a month ago, it took me three days to light my last smoke. I upgraded to a subox mini last week and loving it. 

Thanks to everyone for all the information and help. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome @steamvent! You are on your way to a healthier lifestyle! Great choice with the Subox... really good set up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

steamvent said:


> Good evening guys,
> 
> Rick here from joburg, previously a box and a half a day smoker for nearly 15 years, tried everything to quit and failed every time. After getting my twisp a bit more than a month ago, it took me three days to light my last smoke. I upgraded to a subox mini last week and loving it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the information and help.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


@steamvent,great choice, may the vapeing road be smooth for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

steamvent said:


> Good evening guys,
> 
> Rick here from joburg, previously a box and a half a day smoker for nearly 15 years, tried everything to quit and failed every time. After getting my twisp a bit more than a month ago, it took me three days to light my last smoke. I upgraded to a subox mini last week and loving it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the information and help.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @steamvent 
That is an amazing achievement to go from a box and a half a day to nothing in 3 days - and stay off stinkies for a month! Congrats
Wishing you all the best for your journey from here on. Feel free to ask questions as you go 
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sub-Ohm_Jordyne

Hi my name is Jordyne (spelt strange but pronounced the same) i was an avid hookah smoker and had an occasional cigarette. I saw a youtube video from a guy named RipTrippers and that changed everything, smoking has never really been an addiction for me just enjoyed the action of blowing smoke. After i watch a few videos on youtube i knew vape was the way of the future and after seeing the huge clouds you can blow by making your own coils in an rda i was hooked and bought my first set up at VapeCon 2015, a Hana Modz DNA 30w and The Billow RTA (on recomendation of RipTrippers) i have now convinced all my friends to move over to vapeing and improved my skills by teaching them to build coils  i am selling my set up now and ready for the next vapeing step. Looking forward to making vape the biggest thing in South Africa. I have many business idea's to bring vape to the people and am looking for a vendor to help with my business model (pm for details).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Sub-Ohm_Jordyne said:


> Hi my name is Jordyne (spelt strange but pronounced the same) i was an avid hookah smoker and had an occasional cigarette. I saw a youtube video from a guy named RipTrippers and that changed everything, smoking has never really been an addiction for me just enjoyed the action of blowing smoke. After i watch a few videos on youtube i knew vape was the way of the future and after seeing the huge clouds you can blow by making your own coils in an rda i was hooked and bought my first set up at VapeCon 2015, a Hana Modz DNA 30w and The Billow RTA (on recomendation of RipTrippers) i have now convinced all my friends to move over to vapeing and improved my skills by teaching them to build coils  i am selling my set up now and ready for the next vapeing step. Looking forward to making vape the biggest thing in South Africa. I have many business idea's to bring vape to the people and am looking for a vendor to help with my business model (pm for details).


Welcome to the forum @Sub-Ohm_Jordyne 

Hope you enjoy the forum and find what you're looking for. If you have any questions please feel free to ask


----------



## kev mac

Sub-Ohm_Jordyne said:


> Hi my name is Jordyne (spelt strange but pronounced the same) i was an avid hookah smoker and had an occasional cigarette. I saw a youtube video from a guy named RipTrippers and that changed everything, smoking has never really been an addiction for me just enjoyed the action of blowing smoke. After i watch a few videos on youtube i knew vape was the way of the future and after seeing the huge clouds you can blow by making your own coils in an rda i was hooked and bought my first set up at VapeCon 2015, a Hana Modz DNA 30w and The Billow RTA (on recomendation of RipTrippers) i have now convinced all my friends to move over to vapeing and improved my skills by teaching them to build coils  i am selling my set up now and ready for the next vapeing step. Looking forward to making vape the biggest thing in South Africa. I have many business idea's to bring vape to the people and am looking for a vendor to help with my business model (pm for details).


Welcome, you picked a great combo for a first time vaper,a good choice in anyone book.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to all the new members  I hope you enjoy your stay and remember don't be afraid to ask  super awesome bunch of people here who are always willing to help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Welcome to the forum @Preshen86  

Day 5 of not smoking! Good job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nilton

Hi all you Vapers.

New to the forums, but today marks 1 year not smoking. It has been an interesting funny humbling journey which I'm sure many of you can relate to and I thought I'd share in the shortest possible way.

1 year ago to this day: Bought a Twisp, never touched a smoke again, was okay but lacking something.

1 week later: walked into Vapeking and bought a vision spinner and nautilus mini. Whilst there I met another customer who was vaping on what I believed to be at the time the most ridiculous massive stupid looking shipping container ( Hana Mod ) which he let me try and I liked. He also continued to tell me that I will end up with one of these too. ( In my head I remember thinking this guy is dam crazy if he thinks I'm going to be walking around with a huge ass box like that )

1 month later: I bought a IPV2 and kayfun ( this is the humbling part )

1 year later and the box mod count has reached 4. The latest being the Evic VT and I'm primarily a dripper now ( another thing I thought I would never do )

I'm sure a lot of you can relate and have travelled the same path, so anyways here's me introducing myself. Hello.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Nilton, I sure can relate. My experience was very similar.


----------



## BumbleBee

Nilton said:


> Hi all you Vapers.
> 
> New to the forums, but today marks 1 year not smoking. It has been an interesting funny humbling journey which I'm sure many of you can relate to and I thought I'd share in the shortest possible way.
> 
> 1 year ago to this day: Bought a Twisp, never touched a smoke again, was okay but lacking something.
> 
> 1 week later: walked into Vapeking and bought a vision spinner and nautilus mini. Whilst there I met another customer who was vaping on what I believed to be at the time the most ridiculous massive stupid looking shipping container ( Hana Mod ) which he let me try and I liked. He also continued to tell me that I will end up with one of these too. ( In my head I remember thinking this guy is dam crazy if he thinks I'm going to be walking around with a huge ass box like that )
> 
> 1 month later: I bought a IPV2 and kayfun ( this is the humbling part )
> 
> 1 year later and the box mod count has reached 4. The latest being the Evic VT and I'm primarily a dripper now ( another thing I thought I would never do )
> 
> I'm sure a lot of you can relate and have travelled the same path, so anyways here's me introducing myself. Hello.


Welcome @Nilton 

Congrats on your 1 year stinky free accomplishment. Yes, I think everyone can relate to your experience is some way, you are very fortunate to have had easy access to great upgrades and advice from a retailer close to you. I was using Lungbuddy kits (5 kits in total) for a whole year before I even realised there were other options.

Hope you enjoy it here on the forum


----------



## kev mac

Nilton said:


> Hi all you Vapers.
> 
> New to the forums, but today marks 1 year not smoking. It has been an interesting funny humbling journey which I'm sure many of you can relate to and I thought I'd share in the shortest possible way.
> 
> 1 year ago to this day: Bought a Twisp, never touched a smoke again, was okay but lacking something.
> 
> 1 week later: walked into Vapeking and bought a vision spinner and nautilus mini. Whilst there I met another customer who was vaping on what I believed to be at the time the most ridiculous massive stupid looking shipping container ( Hana Mod ) which he let me try and I liked. He also continued to tell me that I will end up with one of these too. ( In my head I remember thinking this guy is dam crazy if he thinks I'm going to be walking around with a huge ass box like that )
> 
> 1 month later: I bought a IPV2 and kayfun ( this is the humbling part )
> 
> 1 year later and the box mod count has reached 4. The latest being the Evic VT and I'm primarily a dripper now ( another thing I thought I would never do )
> 
> I'm sure a lot of you can relate and have travelled the same path, so anyways here's me introducing myself. Hello.


@nilton,I also member thinking why drip when you've got a perfectly good tank? Enjoy the forum.


----------



## DougP

Hi my name is Doug.

I have been smoking for 30 years. 
2 months ago I tired an EGO e-cigg and decided this was the route to go.
I loaded up with a full kit and brought copious amounts of flavored drops.
And so the journey began..
First minefield was E-Juice.. There is like 50 million different flavors, 10 million different manufacturers and a advertising/marketing minefield on the Internet. 
Basically it became a expensive exercise of trial and error. Buy a juice, try it and invariably toss it.
What I did learn in this process was the huge difference between PG and VG.
After much experimenting I have settled for 100% VG (as claimed by the supplier I currently use)
To be honest there was numerous times when I wanted to toss in the towel and return to the good old fashioned Analog because I landed up sucking myself to death on this e-cigg to try and get my nicotine rush. I literally became a e-cigg chain smoker.
Then it happened...
Last week on the golf course I bumped into a person smoking this square looking box with a tank on it. (never seen or heard of this device before) He drew in a puff and blew a cloud of vapor that could have literally been used as a smoke screen in a war zone. Curious I asked him what it was and he said it was a Istick 50w. I took a puff and my life changed for ever. What a smooth draw with tons of flavor and vapor and it was just so effortless to suck..... I had an instant "culinary mouth orgasm".
That afternoon I dived onto the internet and read as many reviews as I could.
Next day I rushed off and bought a Istick 40w TC device. 
So here I am new to the group with my brand new Istick 40w TC device puffing away in heaven and loving it.

As a newbie to this I have a lot to learn. For now this device is amazing using temperature control with VG drops. I can honestly say that using a device like this I will never touch an analog again..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to the forum @Nilton  have heard and experienced that story many a time


----------



## Rob Fisher

DougP said:


> Hi my name is Doug. I have been smoking for 30 years.



Very warm welcome @DougP! Familiar story and one I never get tired of hearing! And so the journey of discovery begins!


----------



## Andre

DougP said:


> Hi my name is Doug.
> 
> I have been smoking for 30 years.
> 2 months ago I tired an EGO e-cigg and decided this was the route to go.
> I loaded up with a full kit and brought copious amounts of flavored drops.
> And so the journey began..
> First minefield was E-Juice.. There is like 50 million different flavors, 10 million different manufacturers and a advertising/marketing minefield on the Internet.
> Basically it became a expensive exercise of trial and error. Buy a juice, try it and invariably toss it.
> What I did learn in this process was the huge difference between PG and VG.
> After much experimenting I have settled for 100% VG (as claimed by the supplier I currently use)
> To be honest there was numerous times when I wanted to toss in the towel and return to the good old fashioned Analog because I landed up sucking myself to death on this e-cigg to try and get my nicotine rush. I literally became a e-cigg chain smoker.
> Then it happened...
> Last week on the golf course I bumped into a person smoking this square looking box with a tank on it. (never seen or heard of this device before) He drew in a puff and blew a cloud of vapor that could have literally been used as a smoke screen in a war zone. Curious I asked him what it was and he said it was a Istick 50w. I took a puff and my life changed for ever. What a smooth draw with tons of flavor and vapor and it was just so effortless to suck..... I had an instant "culinary mouth orgasm".
> That afternoon I dived onto the internet and read as many reviews as I could.
> Next day I rushed off and bought a Istick 40w TC device.
> So here I am new to the group with my brand new Istick 40w TC device puffing away in heaven and loving it.
> 
> As a newbie to this I have a lot to learn. For now this device is amazing using temperature control with VG drops. I can honestly say that using a device like this I will never touch an analog again..


Most welcome to the forum. Great story, sorry you had to struggle so in the beginning. We totally empathize. Happy vaping. Check out all our supporting vendors for more juice


----------



## Deckie

DougP said:


> Hi my name is Doug.
> 
> I have been smoking for 30 years.
> 2 months ago I tired an EGO e-cigg and decided this was the route to go.
> I loaded up with a full kit and brought copious amounts of flavored drops.
> And so the journey began..
> First minefield was E-Juice.. There is like 50 million different flavors, 10 million different manufacturers and a advertising/marketing minefield on the Internet.
> Basically it became a expensive exercise of trial and error. Buy a juice, try it and invariably toss it.
> What I did learn in this process was the huge difference between PG and VG.
> After much experimenting I have settled for 100% VG (as claimed by the supplier I currently use)
> To be honest there was numerous times when I wanted to toss in the towel and return to the good old fashioned Analog because I landed up sucking myself to death on this e-cigg to try and get my nicotine rush. I literally became a e-cigg chain smoker.
> Then it happened...
> Last week on the golf course I bumped into a person smoking this square looking box with a tank on it. (never seen or heard of this device before) He drew in a puff and blew a cloud of vapor that could have literally been used as a smoke screen in a war zone. Curious I asked him what it was and he said it was a Istick 50w. I took a puff and my life changed for ever. What a smooth draw with tons of flavor and vapor and it was just so effortless to suck..... I had an instant "culinary mouth orgasm".
> That afternoon I dived onto the internet and read as many reviews as I could.
> Next day I rushed off and bought a Istick 40w TC device.
> So here I am new to the group with my brand new Istick 40w TC device puffing away in heaven and loving it.
> 
> As a newbie to this I have a lot to learn. For now this device is amazing using temperature control with VG drops. I can honestly say that using a device like this I will never touch an analog again..


Welcome DougP. I can relate to your journey up until now, you feel frustrated until you stumble upon this vaping Utopia called ECIGSSA. Enjoy your time here


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @DougP . The journey never ends, enjoy your stay here .


----------



## Pixstar

Hi All. My name is Carlos. Run a small multimedia production/ design company. Came across this forum a while back, registered yesterday. Thanks for all the valuable info on here which helped me purchase my first proper vaping product. Some years ago I wasted some moola on e-cigs like NJoy etc which never really worked well enough for me to quit the Camels. Today I purchased a Kanger-Tech Subox Mini Kit from Vape Cartel. Kieran, the owner, is a helluva knowledgeable and nice guy. That Juice he makes is awesome.
Thanks again for the valuable knowledge on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lim

Pixstar said:


> Hi All. My name is Carlos. Run a small multimedia production/ design company. Came across this forum a while back, registered yesterday. Thanks for all the valuable info on here which helped me purchase my first proper vaping product. Some years ago I wasted some moola on e-cigs like NJoy etc which never really worked well enough for me to quit the Camels. Today I purchased a Kanger-Tech Subox Mini Kit from Vape Cartel. Kieran, the owner, is a helluva knowledgeable and nice guy. That Juice he makes is awesome.
> Thanks again for the valuable knowledge on this forum.



Welcome! glad you re-picked up this fun stuff. hope you have an awesome time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Pixstar said:


> Hi All. My name is Carlos. Run a small multimedia production/ design company. Came across this forum a while back, registered yesterday. Thanks for all the valuable info on here which helped me purchase my first proper vaping product. Some years ago I wasted some moola on e-cigs like NJoy etc which never really worked well enough for me to quit the Camels. Today I purchased a Kanger-Tech Subox Mini Kit from Vape Cartel. Kieran, the owner, is a helluva knowledgeable and nice guy. That Juice he makes is awesome.
> Thanks again for the valuable knowledge on this forum.


Most welcome. Great gear you have picked up. Great supporting vendor in Vape Cartel (@KieranD) too. Please keep us updated on your journey. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Pixstar . Thats a great starter kit choice. Yeah @KieranD is a great guy. Enjoy your stay here .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

DougP said:


> Hi my name is Doug.
> 
> I have been smoking for 30 years.
> 2 months ago I tired an EGO e-cigg and decided this was the route to go.
> I loaded up with a full kit and brought copious amounts of flavored drops.
> And so the journey began..
> First minefield was E-Juice.. There is like 50 million different flavors, 10 million different manufacturers and a advertising/marketing minefield on the Internet.
> Basically it became a expensive exercise of trial and error. Buy a juice, try it and invariably toss it.
> What I did learn in this process was the huge difference between PG and VG.
> After much experimenting I have settled for 100% VG (as claimed by the supplier I currently use)
> To be honest there was numerous times when I wanted to toss in the towel and return to the good old fashioned Analog because I landed up sucking myself to death on this e-cigg to try and get my nicotine rush. I literally became a e-cigg chain smoker.
> Then it happened...
> Last week on the golf course I bumped into a person smoking this square looking box with a tank on it. (never seen or heard of this device before) He drew in a puff and blew a cloud of vapor that could have literally been used as a smoke screen in a war zone. Curious I asked him what it was and he said it was a Istick 50w. I took a puff and my life changed for ever. What a smooth draw with tons of flavor and vapor and it was just so effortless to suck..... I had an instant "culinary mouth orgasm".
> That afternoon I dived onto the internet and read as many reviews as I could.
> Next day I rushed off and bought a Istick 40w TC device.
> So here I am new to the group with my brand new Istick 40w TC device puffing away in heaven and loving it.
> 
> As a newbie to this I have a lot to learn. For now this device is amazing using temperature control with VG drops. I can honestly say that using a device like this I will never touch an analog again..


Dougp@ as a 47yr.smoker I can relate. Was buying gas station ecigs till I stopped in a vape store and saw those funny looking boxy things.A couple yrs.later and now I'm vapeing like a pro.Welcome aboard.


----------



## kev mac

Nilton said:


> Hi all you Vapers.
> 
> New to the forums, but today marks 1 year not smoking. It has been an interesting funny humbling journey which I'm sure many of you can relate to and I thought I'd share in the shortest possible way.
> 
> 1 year ago to this day: Bought a Twisp, never touched a smoke again, was okay but lacking something.
> 
> 1 week later: walked into Vapeking and bought a vision spinner and nautilus mini. Whilst there I met another customer who was vaping on what I believed to be at the time the most ridiculous massive stupid looking shipping container ( Hana Mod ) which he let me try and I liked. He also continued to tell me that I will end up with one of these too. ( In my head I remember thinking this guy is dam crazy if he thinks I'm going to be walking around with a huge ass box like that )
> 
> 1 month later: I bought a IPV2 and kayfun ( this is the humbling part )
> 
> 1 year later and the box mod count has reached 4. The latest being the Evic VT and I'm primarily a dripper now ( another thing I thought I would never do )
> 
> I'm sure a lot of you can relate and have travelled the same path, so anyways here's me introducing myself. Hello.


Dougp@let us know how the istick40 tc works out,you're the first to try on the forum that I know


----------



## Mhaktan

Hi All. Ive been a Vaper since the beginning of ecigs way back in 2007/2008 was a struggle with those old type e-cigs but I was committed ever since Ive continuosly upgraded and been in the ecig business for close on 7 yrs now. Currently using the Egrip...or istick with Aspire Nautilus tank. Or for fun the Amanoo Hubbly Kit is really great. I also play around with the new Evic VT when I want to make clouds. 7 years and Im loving it all the way.....!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lim

Mhaktan said:


> Hi All. Ive been a Vaper since the beginning of ecigs way back in 2007/2008 was a struggle with those old type e-cigs but I was committed ever since Ive continuosly upgraded and been in the ecig business for close on 7 yrs now. Currently using the Egrip...or istick with Aspire Nautilus tank. Or for fun the Amanoo Hubbly Kit is really great. I also play around with the new Evic VT when I want to make clouds. 7 years and Im loving it all the way.....!!!!!



Welcome to the forum~!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mhaktan

Lim said:


> Welcome to the forum~!


Thank You, hope to become part of the furniture!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Mhaktan said:


> Hi All. Ive been a Vaper since the beginning of ecigs way back in 2007/2008 was a struggle with those old type e-cigs but I was committed ever since Ive continuosly upgraded and been in the ecig business for close on 7 yrs now. Currently using the Egrip...or istick with Aspire Nautilus tank. Or for fun the Amanoo Hubbly Kit is really great. I also play around with the new Evic VT when I want to make clouds. 7 years and Im loving it all the way.....!!!!!


@Mhaktan welcome,7yrs. is something.Making me feel rather noobish!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan1989

Hi guys, my name is Johan, i've vaping for about 8 months, fell of a few times until I got a nice mod setup. Istick50 + subtank mini and now I am hoing strong. Hope to learn alot on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Johan1989 said:


> Hi guys, my name is Johan, i've vaping for about 8 months, fell of a few times until I got a nice mod setup. Istick50 + subtank mini and now I am hoing strong. Hope to learn alot on the forum.


Welcome to the forum @Johan1989 

The iStick 50W and SubTank Mini is an awesome combo, it certainly is my favourite so far, so glad to hear that it got you off the stinkies.

Take a look around, lots of fun and info around here, if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Enjoy


----------



## Andre

Johan1989 said:


> Hi guys, my name is Johan, i've vaping for about 8 months, fell of a few times until I got a nice mod setup. Istick50 + subtank mini and now I am hoing strong. Hope to learn alot on the forum.


Most welcome, @Johan1989. From now on you are only allowed to fall off the bike. Great gear, enjoy.


----------



## kev mac

Johan1989 said:


> Hi guys, my name is Johan, i've vaping for about 8 months, fell of a few times until I got a nice mod setup. Istick50 + subtank mini and now I am hoing strong. Hope to learn alot on the forum.


Learn you will, enjoy the journey@Jonan1989


----------



## Buan Stanley

Stroodlepuff said:


> *All newbies*: Firstly welcome . Please introduce yourselves and tell us a little about where you come from here. To do that just click on the last page number above and start typing in the "Write your reply" box at the bottom of that page. This thread is compulsory reading: What to expect on your vaping journey The following threads will help you a lot in understanding when browsing the forum: E-cig quick start guide What are electronic cigarettes For all those questions about the health aspects of electronic cigarettes: Health related facts about electronic cigarettes


----------



## Buan Stanley

Hi there 

I'm Buan from Cape Town trying my best to kick the smoking habit and like most have turned to vaping for help (still harder than I thought possible). Currently using your standard entry level vape x20 starter kit but if finances allow upgrading very soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP

Welcome Buan.
The journey does get easier.
I can honestly say this site has been my saving grace. When the analog urge hits you dive on here and read the forums and people's comments and before you know it the urge will pass 
There is a community of amazing people here that will support you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac

Welcome Buan Stanley@


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Buan Stanley . Enjoy your stay here .


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Dude


----------



## Silver

Nilton said:


> Hi all you Vapers.
> 
> New to the forums, but today marks 1 year not smoking. It has been an interesting funny humbling journey which I'm sure many of you can relate to and I thought I'd share in the shortest possible way.
> 
> 1 year ago to this day: Bought a Twisp, never touched a smoke again, was okay but lacking something.
> 
> 1 week later: walked into Vapeking and bought a vision spinner and nautilus mini. Whilst there I met another customer who was vaping on what I believed to be at the time the most ridiculous massive stupid looking shipping container ( Hana Mod ) which he let me try and I liked. He also continued to tell me that I will end up with one of these too. ( In my head I remember thinking this guy is dam crazy if he thinks I'm going to be walking around with a huge ass box like that )
> 
> 1 month later: I bought a IPV2 and kayfun ( this is the humbling part )
> 
> 1 year later and the box mod count has reached 4. The latest being the Evic VT and I'm primarily a dripper now ( another thing I thought I would never do )
> 
> I'm sure a lot of you can relate and have travelled the same path, so anyways here's me introducing myself. Hello.



Welcome to the forum @Nilton 
Hope you enjoy your stay
Can relate to your post 100%


----------



## ET

Welcome dudes to the most awesome ecig forum and thanks for sharing your stories with us


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome newbies


----------



## Buan Stanley

Thanks guys always thought the veteran vapors were rather stuck up and would laugh at me with my little twisp thingy the case is the total opposite very friendly and incredibly helpful thank you all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Buan Stanley said:


> Thanks guys always thought the veteran vapors were rather stuck up and would laugh at me with my little twisp thingy the case is the total opposite very friendly and incredibly helpful thank you all



Most of us Veteran Vapers started on a Twisp and still have special memories of our Twisps! I have a lot to be thankful for the humble Twisp! It was the start of my awesome journey! You are very lucky... you are about to start on a wonderful journey of discovery and finding better and better devices and Juices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Dunno if this is the right place to ask...
As a newbie I am trying to figure out the vapor lingo..
What is a dripper....


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley

A dropper is where you don't have a tank as such but drip your juice straight onto the coil. I think guys am I correct in saying this????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz

DougP said:


> Dunno if this is the right place to ask...
> As a newbie I am trying to figure out the vapor lingo..
> What is a dripper....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-lingo.t831/


----------



## Riaz

Buan Stanley said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm Buan from Cape Town trying my best to kick the smoking habit and like most have turned to vaping for help (still harder than I thought possible). Currently using your standard entry level vape x20 starter kit but if finances allow upgrading very soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi and welcome to the forum @Buan Stanley 

Making the decision to quit is already a huge step in the right direction.


----------



## DougP

@Dubz tx for link now I can understand all the lingo on here

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Just so that there is no confusion, this is a dripper:




and this is a dropper:



You drip drops into your dripper with a dropper

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee

oh and, Welcome to the forum @Buan Stanley


----------



## Buan Stanley

Thanks bumblebee ... Liked your tongue twister there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Buan Stanley said:


> Thanks bumblebee ... Liked your tongue twister there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hahaha, I can type that out just fine, saying it out loud is a whole other story


----------



## AnArKi

Hi Guys

Here is my longer-than-intended story

I've been vaping for about 2-3 years now (can't recall exactly) and followed the well walked path of starting with Twisp and eventually moving on to a different vendor (Vape Africa). My decision at the time was purely financial as I was spending roughly the same at Twisp as I was on regular analogues. In this time I've been through numerous Evod / Protank / Aerotank clones to try and find that perfect vape. And while VA aren't bad, none of their products really satisfied me - hence the constant experimentation. 

The turning point for me came about 6 weeks ago while I was on holiday overseas with a friend who still smokes. My fongkong special started acting up, even after coil changes, and eventually I just started smoking again. When I got back I went to VA and explained my predicament and they demo'd me a "new" product of theirs - a sub ohm tank by the name of Vostro. Luckily they didn't have stock, because when I googled it later I couldn't find any reviews on it. I then made the decision to find another vendor and discovered that Vape Mob had a store down the road from me. So I decided to go there with a very simple brief: Upgrade my vaping experience.

And boy did they fulfill that brief. The guy there, Josh, was incredibly helpful and patient; and eventually I walked away with a Subtank mini, iStick 30W and a 30ml of Rocket Sheep Purple Alien. Of course you can just imagine how much different my vaping experience was -  - and things haven't been the same since. I'm definitely moving more and more towards the rebuilding side of things and I'm looking forward to learning even more from the pros here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @AnArKi . And so the journey begins . Enjoy your stay here .


----------



## Buan Stanley

Yeah I'm dying to upgrade my vape... When my ship comes in







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DougP

@ AnArKi....
Wait till you try temperature control devices.. I got Istuck 40w running nickel coils in TC mode.. It's a whole new experience

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

AnArKi said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Here is my longer-than-intended story
> 
> I've been vaping for about 2-3 years now (can't recall exactly) and followed the well walked path of starting with Twisp and eventually moving on to a different vendor (Vape Africa). My decision at the time was purely financial as I was spending roughly the same at Twisp as I was on regular analogues. In this time I've been through numerous Evod / Protank / Aerotank clones to try and find that perfect vape. And while VA aren't bad, none of their products really satisfied me - hence the constant experimentation.
> 
> The turning point for me came about 6 weeks ago while I was on holiday overseas with a friend who still smokes. My fongkong special started acting up, even after coil changes, and eventually I just started smoking again. When I got back I went to VA and explained my predicament and they demo'd me a "new" product of theirs - a sub ohm tank by the name of Vostro. Luckily they didn't have stock, because when I googled it later I couldn't find any reviews on it. I then made the decision to find another vendor and discovered that Vape Mob had a store down the road from me. So I decided to go there with a very simple brief: Upgrade my vaping experience.
> 
> And boy did they fulfill that brief. The guy there, Josh, was incredibly helpful and patient; and eventually I walked away with a Subtank mini, iStick 30W and a 30ml of Rocket Sheep Purple Alien. Of course you can just imagine how much different my vaping experience was -  - and things haven't been the same since. I'm definitely moving more and more towards the rebuilding side of things and I'm looking forward to learning even more from the pros here.


Awesome, thank you for sharing. And most welcome to the forum.


----------



## BumbleBee

AnArKi said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Here is my longer-than-intended story
> 
> I've been vaping for about 2-3 years now (can't recall exactly) and followed the well walked path of starting with Twisp and eventually moving on to a different vendor (Vape Africa). My decision at the time was purely financial as I was spending roughly the same at Twisp as I was on regular analogues. In this time I've been through numerous Evod / Protank / Aerotank clones to try and find that perfect vape. And while VA aren't bad, none of their products really satisfied me - hence the constant experimentation.
> 
> The turning point for me came about 6 weeks ago while I was on holiday overseas with a friend who still smokes. My fongkong special started acting up, even after coil changes, and eventually I just started smoking again. When I got back I went to VA and explained my predicament and they demo'd me a "new" product of theirs - a sub ohm tank by the name of Vostro. Luckily they didn't have stock, because when I googled it later I couldn't find any reviews on it. I then made the decision to find another vendor and discovered that Vape Mob had a store down the road from me. So I decided to go there with a very simple brief: Upgrade my vaping experience.
> 
> And boy did they fulfill that brief. The guy there, Josh, was incredibly helpful and patient; and eventually I walked away with a Subtank mini, iStick 30W and a 30ml of Rocket Sheep Purple Alien. Of course you can just imagine how much different my vaping experience was -  - and things haven't been the same since. I'm definitely moving more and more towards the rebuilding side of things and I'm looking forward to learning even more from the pros here.


Great story @AnArKi, definitely one that I can relate to. Welcome to the forum and a whole new wonderful world of vaping discovery


----------



## AnArKi

Thanks Gents, appreciate the warm welcomes. 
@DougP thanks for the tip, as soon as the budget recovers, I'll give it a look in


----------



## Mike

@AnArKi you don't happen to be from the old PCF forum? Or one of the nerdy ones. I remember someone with the same nick from years back, perhaps someone else though


----------



## AnArKi

@Mike don't think it was me sir, because I don't know/remember that particular forum


----------



## Mike

@AnArKi welcome irrespective! Good luck with sticking to your goals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Buan Stanley said:


> Thanks guys always thought the veteran vapors were rather stuck up and would laugh at me with my little twisp thingy the case is the total opposite very friendly and incredibly helpful thank you all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The forum has love for all.btw, how much nic. are you at?


----------



## kev mac

AnArKi said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Here is my longer-than-intended story
> 
> I've been vaping for about 2-3 years now (can't recall exactly) and followed the well walked path of starting with Twisp and eventually moving on to a different vendor (Vape Africa). My decision at the time was purely financial as I was spending roughly the same at Twisp as I was on regular analogues. In this time I've been through numerous Evod / Protank / Aerotank clones to try and find that perfect vape. And while VA aren't bad, none of their products really satisfied me - hence the constant experimentation.
> 
> The turning point for me came about 6 weeks ago while I was on holiday overseas with a friend who still smokes. My fongkong special started acting up, even after coil changes, and eventually I just started smoking again. When I got back I went to VA and explained my predicament and they demo'd me a "new" product of theirs - a sub ohm tank by the name of Vostro. Luckily they didn't have stock, because when I googled it later I couldn't find any reviews on it. I then made the decision to find another vendor and discovered that Vape Mob had a store down the road from me. So I decided to go there with a very simple brief: Upgrade my vaping experience.
> 
> And boy did they fulfill that brief. The guy there, Josh, was incredibly helpful and patient; and eventually I walked away with a Subtank mini, iStick 30W and a 30ml of Rocket Sheep Purple Alien. Of course you can just imagine how much different my vaping experience was -  - and things haven't been the same since. I'm definitely moving more and more towards the rebuilding side of things and I'm looking forward to learning even more from the pros here.


AnArKi@glad to hear you got the "good stuff" from a vender you trust. You've got good set up and you are on your way to smoke free! Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre_B

Hello Everyone 

Andre here from Cape Town. Been lurking on this forum for a couple of days as I have been super interested in expanding my Vaping knowledge and venturing beyond the old Twisp, while also kicking the stinkies for good!
Have been super impressed with the amount of experts on here willing to help out all the noobs like myself. So I just had to sign up and join the community. 

I have been a smoker for 10 years now and 2 years ago I decided I needed a healthier, less stinky alternative... So I bought a Twisp Clearo, which I thoroughly enjoyed at first but then the spiraling downfall of problems started happening... Dead batteries, leaking tanks, problem after problem. Anyways, I stuck with it as I was unaware of any other options out there. 

This week my search for something new started and I stumbled upon this forum and I am super excited to start my vaping journey soon! There are soooo many options out there and I've been doing a lot of research. So come month end, I will be taking the plunge and buying my first lot of hardware.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

Welcome Andre & I hope you enjoy your time with us. First true hardware is always the best , then comes more & more .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre_B said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Andre here from Cape Town. Been lurking on this forum for a couple of days as I have been super interested in expanding my Vaping knowledge and venturing beyond the old Twisp, while also kicking the stinkies for good!
> Have been super impressed with the amount of experts on here willing to help out all the noobs like myself. So I just had to sign up and join the community.
> 
> I have been a smoker for 10 years now and 2 years ago I decided I needed a healthier, less stinky alternative... So I bought a Twisp Clearo, which I thoroughly enjoyed at first but then the spiraling downfall of problems started happening... Dead batteries, leaking tanks, problem after problem. Anyways, I stuck with it as I was unaware of any other options out there.
> 
> This week my search for something new started and I stumbled upon this forum and I am super excited to start my vaping journey soon! There are soooo many options out there and I've been doing a lot of research. So come month end, I will be taking the plunge and buying my first lot of hardware.


Welcome @Andre_B 

I hope you enjoy the forum. Take your time, have a look around, if you have any questions please don't hesitate to shout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre_B

Deckie said:


> Welcome Andre & I hope you enjoy your time with us. First true hardware is always the best , then comes more & more .....


Thanks  Looking forward to starting my collection



BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @Andre_B
> 
> I hope you enjoy the forum. Take your time, have a look around, if you have any questions please don't hesitate to shout



Thanks, I am sure I will have many questions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Andre_B said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Andre here from Cape Town. Been lurking on this forum for a couple of days as I have been super interested in expanding my Vaping knowledge and venturing beyond the old Twisp, while also kicking the stinkies for good!
> Have been super impressed with the amount of experts on here willing to help out all the noobs like myself. So I just had to sign up and join the community.
> 
> I have been a smoker for 10 years now and 2 years ago I decided I needed a healthier, less stinky alternative... So I bought a Twisp Clearo, which I thoroughly enjoyed at first but then the spiraling downfall of problems started happening... Dead batteries, leaking tanks, problem after problem. Anyways, I stuck with it as I was unaware of any other options out there.
> 
> This week my search for something new started and I stumbled upon this forum and I am super excited to start my vaping journey soon! There are soooo many options out there and I've been doing a lot of research. So come month end, I will be taking the plunge and buying my first lot of hardware.


AndreB@ Welcome and get ready for a fun and healthy journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charlie simons

Charlie here from Cape Town South Africa. Used to smoke a pack a day till I bought myself and ego one, i find the 6mg nic flavours with a 1 ohm coil works really well for me, have not smoked a cig for almost a month now and still going strong, im here to get the best of vaping to keep it interesting and satisfying.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

charlie simons said:


> Charlie here from Cape Town South Africa. Used to smoke a pack a day till I bought myself and ego one, i find the 6mg nic flavours with a 1 ohm coil works really well for me, have not smoked a cig for almost a month now and still going strong, im here to get the best of vaping to keep it interesting and satisfying.


Wow @charlie simons thats awesome that you've found a combo that works for you right from the start, well done on your first stinky free month 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Andre

charlie simons said:


> Charlie here from Cape Town South Africa. Used to smoke a pack a day till I bought myself and ego one, i find the 6mg nic flavours with a 1 ohm coil works really well for me, have not smoked a cig for almost a month now and still going strong, im here to get the best of vaping to keep it interesting and satisfying.


Great stuff. Your taste buds are well on their way to recovery at this stage. Happy vaping.


----------



## Deckie

Welcome @charlie simons, good choice on your first vaping gear.


----------



## kev mac

charlie simons said:


> Charlie here from Cape Town South Africa. Used to smoke a pack a day till I bought myself and ego one, i find the 6mg nic flavours with a 1 ohm coil works really well for me, have not smoked a cig for almost a month now and still going strong, im here to get the best of vaping to keep it interesting and satisfying.


Hi@Charlie simons I also started w/an ego and it helped me end a 47yr.habit.Keep it up!


----------



## Buan Stanley

Hey Charlie some of the nicest ppl you will ever meet are on this forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox

Hello guys and gals 

My name is Leonard and i started using an e cig exactly 30 days ago and have only cheated twice smoking half a smoke on day 4 just to see what the difference was and was horrified then about 2 weeks later as i forgot to charge my twisp edge which totally sucks by the way and smoked a quater of a smoke and will never ever again

I bought the twisp as an impulse buy just to see and was quite suprised and now im hooked its amazing how much research i have done about vaping a week after i started and have only become more and more interested 

I think i like the idea of getting into coil builds and mixing my own juice later in time

I managed to convert a friend of mine to vaping the same day as we are both heavy smokers at least 2 packs a day minimum and he has not touched a "stinkie" in 30 days either as a thank you he has bought me the Kangerteck min starter kit while he is in the U.K and im pretty exited I hope to get active here as this seem like one very cool comunity


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Soooo many newbies 

Welcome to the family to all the new members  we are happy to have you here  

Remember to shout if you need anything. Actually no don't shout... Shouting on the Internet is bad... But do feel free to ask questions and I'm sure they will be answered promptly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Andre_B said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Andre here from Cape Town. Been lurking on this forum for a couple of days as I have been super interested in expanding my Vaping knowledge and venturing beyond the old Twisp, while also kicking the stinkies for good!
> Have been super impressed with the amount of experts on here willing to help out all the noobs like myself. So I just had to sign up and join the community.
> 
> I have been a smoker for 10 years now and 2 years ago I decided I needed a healthier, less stinky alternative... So I bought a Twisp Clearo, which I thoroughly enjoyed at first but then the spiraling downfall of problems started happening... Dead batteries, leaking tanks, problem after problem. Anyways, I stuck with it as I was unaware of any other options out there.
> 
> This week my search for something new started and I stumbled upon this forum and I am super excited to start my vaping journey soon! There are soooo many options out there and I've been doing a lot of research. So come month end, I will be taking the plunge and buying my first lot of hardware.



Welcome to the forum @Andre_B 
Well done on the vaping so far!
And great that you doing the research. 
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

charlie simons said:


> Charlie here from Cape Town South Africa. Used to smoke a pack a day till I bought myself and ego one, i find the 6mg nic flavours with a 1 ohm coil works really well for me, have not smoked a cig for almost a month now and still going strong, im here to get the best of vaping to keep it interesting and satisfying.



Welcome to the forum @charlie simons 
Big congrats on not smoking for a month. Great achievement!
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Eequinox said:


> Hello guys and gals
> 
> My name is Leonard and i started using an e cig exactly 30 days ago and have only cheated twice smoking half a smoke on day 4 just to see what the difference was and was horrified then about 2 weeks later as i forgot to charge my twisp edge which totally sucks by the way and smoked a quater of a smoke and will never ever again
> 
> I bought the twisp as an impulse buy just to see and was quite suprised and now im hooked its amazing how much research i have done about vaping a week after i started and have only become more and more interested
> 
> I think i like the idea of getting into coil builds and mixing my own juice later in time
> 
> I managed to convert a friend of mine to vaping the same day as we are both heavy smokers at least 2 packs a day minimum and he has not touched a "stinkie" in 30 days either as a thank you he has bought me the Kangerteck min starter kit while he is in the U.K and im pretty exited I hope to get active here as this seem like one very cool comunity



Welcome to the forum @Eequinox 
Well done on stopping the stinkies. 
Indeed, vaping is an amazing journey. Coil building and DIY juices open up a whole new world
Enjoy your stay and let us know how its going


----------



## Andre

Eequinox said:


> Hello guys and gals
> 
> My name is Leonard and i started using an e cig exactly 30 days ago and have only cheated twice smoking half a smoke on day 4 just to see what the difference was and was horrified then about 2 weeks later as i forgot to charge my twisp edge which totally sucks by the way and smoked a quater of a smoke and will never ever again
> 
> I bought the twisp as an impulse buy just to see and was quite suprised and now im hooked its amazing how much research i have done about vaping a week after i started and have only become more and more interested
> 
> I think i like the idea of getting into coil builds and mixing my own juice later in time
> 
> I managed to convert a friend of mine to vaping the same day as we are both heavy smokers at least 2 packs a day minimum and he has not touched a "stinkie" in 30 days either as a thank you he has bought me the Kangerteck min starter kit while he is in the U.K and im pretty exited I hope to get active here as this seem like one very cool comunity


Awesome! Congrats, you have done the hard yards. From here on in, as your taste buds come to life, it is a flavour journey. If that is the Kangertech Subox Mini kit, it is great - here is a write up: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/
Happy vaping.


----------



## Neelen10

Hi Everyone

I'm from Joburg.

Been a vaper for 2 and a half years, glad to be off the stinkies lol.

I have started with CE4's and finally moved onto Sub ohm vaping with my subtank and ego one battery.

Can't wait for my Joyetech Evic VT..... super excited.

Good to be part of this forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome all newbies to the forum! There is nothing better than finding this forum and finding a whole heap of like minded humans ready to help you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## charlie simons

Thanks for the welcome all, I tried the 0.5 ohm coil that came with the ego one but its not for me. since i work at sea I'm stockpiling 1 ohm coils, looking around here for techs on making my own liquid, as its a bit pricey to buy ready mixed and im not always in the vicinity of vendors, want to be well prepared for my next trip where the test will get real. mind over matter right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Neelen10 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm from Joburg.
> 
> Been a vaper for 2 and a half years, glad to be off the stinkies lol.
> 
> I have started with CE4's and finally moved onto Sub ohm vaping with my subtank and ego one battery.
> 
> Can't wait for my Joyetech Evic VT..... super excited.
> 
> Good to be part of this forum.


Welcome to the forum @Neelen10 

Congrats on making two and a half years so far 

Let us know what you think of that eVic VT


----------



## Andre

Neelen10 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm from Joburg.
> 
> Been a vaper for 2 and a half years, glad to be off the stinkies lol.
> 
> I have started with CE4's and finally moved onto Sub ohm vaping with my subtank and ego one battery.
> 
> Can't wait for my Joyetech Evic VT..... super excited.
> 
> Good to be part of this forum.


Most welcome. Congrats on being stinky free for so long - a great achievement. Enjoy the Evic VT - shout if you have questions, many Evic VT users here. Happy vaping.


----------



## Eequinox

Thank you for the warm welcome looks like i have found the perfect group  now just to get the avatar working ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SampleBox

Hey guys

I have been smoke free since December 2014. Started out with two twisp clearos, stopped smoking the day I got them. I have since upgraded to a subtank nano with 1.2ohm coil on ego ONE 2200mah battery (my daily out an about vape) and a subtank mini with .5 ohm on an Eleaf Istick TC40w.

Really getting into the culture now and looking forward to attending some vape meets soon. I am currently searching for my preferred ADV. Got some juices from Ruthless (Awesome) Vapology, liqua and Vapour Mountain. I find that I am actually quite a juice connoisseur! I plan to start doing some juice reviews soon.

Interestingly, quitting smoking and taking up vaping really has changed my life. Since I quite in dec and began vaping I started working out more. I have lost 20KG (I was quite fat) in 7 months and have never felt better or fitter! I love that I can vape up a storm and then do a 3km run without any trouble!

Glad to be part of the community!

Vapester

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Vapester . Enjoy your stay here .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob13579

Hi all

My Name is Rob. I currently live in the dumps of the Eastern Cape (Uitenhage), where you will find nothing everywhere. I will be relocating back to my hometown George in The Western Cape at the end of this year (can't wait). I started vaping just 3 weeks ago and I must say that I can feel the difference in my chest. I suffer with Asthma and the smoking was killing me off slowly. I purchased a Twist Clearo dual pack which is currently R700, but now just want to find the right juices. 

It is such a pleasure to be part of this Forum.


Take Care everyone.

Rob

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Vapester said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have been smoke free since December 2014. Started out with two twisp clearos, stopped smoking the day I got them. I have since upgraded to a subtank nano with 1.2ohm coil on ego ONE 2200mah battery (my daily out an about vape) and a subtank mini with .5 ohm on an Eleaf Istick TC40w.
> 
> Really getting into the culture now and looking forward to attending some vape meets soon. I am currently searching for my preferred ADV. Got some juices from Ruthless (Awesome) Vapology, liqua and Vapour Mountain. I find that I am actually quite a juice connoisseur! I plan to start doing some juice reviews soon.
> 
> Interestingly, quitting smoking and taking up vaping really has changed my life. Since I quite in dec and began vaping I started working out more. I have lost 20KG (I was quite fat) in 7 months and have never felt better or fitter! I love that I can vape up a storm and then do a 3km run without any trouble!
> 
> Glad to be part of the community!
> 
> Vapester


Most welcome. Thanks for sharing your good story. Many of us can relate. Looking forward to your juice reviews. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Vapester said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have been smoke free since December 2014. Started out with two twisp clearos, stopped smoking the day I got them. I have since upgraded to a subtank nano with 1.2ohm coil on ego ONE 2200mah battery (my daily out an about vape) and a subtank mini with .5 ohm on an Eleaf Istick TC40w.
> 
> Really getting into the culture now and looking forward to attending some vape meets soon. I am currently searching for my preferred ADV. Got some juices from Ruthless (Awesome) Vapology, liqua and Vapour Mountain. I find that I am actually quite a juice connoisseur! I plan to start doing some juice reviews soon.
> 
> Interestingly, quitting smoking and taking up vaping really has changed my life. Since I quite in dec and began vaping I started working out more. I have lost 20KG (I was quite fat) in 7 months and have never felt better or fitter! I love that I can vape up a storm and then do a 3km run without any trouble!
> 
> Glad to be part of the community!
> 
> Vapester


Welcome to the forum @Vapester 

Thanks for reminding me about the weight loss, I've totally forgotten about that. Just another reason Vaping is better. Every time I tried to quit smoking I picked up 10 - 15kg and never lost it, not even when I started smoking again. When I got my ce4 I lost 10kg. Vaping for the win!

Enjoy the forum, can't wait for your reviews


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob13579 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My Name is Rob. I currently live in the dumps of the Eastern Cape (Uitenhage), where you will find nothing everywhere. I will be relocating back to my hometown George in The Western Cape at the end of this year (can't wait). I started vaping just 3 weeks ago and I must say that I can feel the difference in my chest. I suffer with Asthma and the smoking was killing me off slowly. I purchased a Twist Clearo dual pack which is currently R700, but now just want to find the right juices.
> 
> It is such a pleasure to be part of this Forum.
> 
> 
> Take Care everyone.
> 
> Rob


Welcome Rob 

Glad to hear that vaping is working for you. We have another member from Uitenhage here, and he happens to be quiet a juice fundi 

Hope you enjoy the forum, shout if you have any questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Neelen10 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm from Joburg.
> 
> Been a vaper for 2 and a half years, glad to be off the stinkies lol.
> 
> I have started with CE4's and finally moved onto Sub ohm vaping with my subtank and ego one battery.
> 
> Can't wait for my Joyetech Evic VT..... super excited.
> 
> Good to be part of this forum.



Welcome to the forum @Neelen10 
Congrats on the two and a half years!
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Silver

Eequinox said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome looks like i have found the perfect group  now just to get the avatar working ....



Nice avatar @Eequinox !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Vapester said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have been smoke free since December 2014. Started out with two twisp clearos, stopped smoking the day I got them. I have since upgraded to a subtank nano with 1.2ohm coil on ego ONE 2200mah battery (my daily out an about vape) and a subtank mini with .5 ohm on an Eleaf Istick TC40w.
> 
> Really getting into the culture now and looking forward to attending some vape meets soon. I am currently searching for my preferred ADV. Got some juices from Ruthless (Awesome) Vapology, liqua and Vapour Mountain. I find that I am actually quite a juice connoisseur! I plan to start doing some juice reviews soon.
> 
> Interestingly, quitting smoking and taking up vaping really has changed my life. Since I quite in dec and began vaping I started working out more. I have lost 20KG (I was quite fat) in 7 months and have never felt better or fitter! I love that I can vape up a storm and then do a 3km run without any trouble!
> 
> Glad to be part of the community!
> 
> Vapester



Welcome to the forum @Vapester 
So amazing to read your story. You are a winner!
Congrats on the quitting and the weight loss. That is just brilliant
Wishing you all the best from here on and enjoy your stay.
We have a great place here


----------



## Silver

Rob13579 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My Name is Rob. I currently live in the dumps of the Eastern Cape (Uitenhage), where you will find nothing everywhere. I will be relocating back to my hometown George in The Western Cape at the end of this year (can't wait). I started vaping just 3 weeks ago and I must say that I can feel the difference in my chest. I suffer with Asthma and the smoking was killing me off slowly. I purchased a Twist Clearo dual pack which is currently R700, but now just want to find the right juices.
> 
> It is such a pleasure to be part of this Forum.
> 
> 
> Take Care everyone.
> 
> Rob



Welcome to the forum @Rob13579 
Congrats on the 3 weeks of vaping. Great to hear its helping you
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions - saw you already did in that other thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz

Hi guys I'm zaheer from Durban.

I started of by smoking Hookah/Hubbly which use to be an every weekend thing. From there started trying out the twisp clearo . I just decided to get into Vaping and got an Ijust 2 to start of with. So I think this is the start of my new Vaping Venture with all you Vaping Buddies. Looking forward to learn a lot and go to some Vape meets soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Zahz said:


> Hi guys I'm zaheer from Durban.
> 
> I started of by smoking Hookah/Hubbly which use to be an every weekend thing. From there started trying out the twisp clearo . I just decided to get into Vaping and got an Ijust 2 to start of with. So I think this is the start of my new Vaping Venture with all you Vaping Buddies. Looking forward to learn a lot and go to some Vape meets soon.


Welcome @Zahz 

I would love to hear your impressions of the iJust2 from a beginner's point of view.

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Welcome to the forum fellas. Great to read your stories and keep on vaping


----------



## Zahz

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @Zahz
> 
> I would love to hear your impressions of the iJust2 from a beginner's point of view.
> 
> Enjoy the forum



thanks for the warm welcome 

i have just received it yesterday afternoon.....felt like a kid waiting for his birthday present  
i did try out the twisp aero before but honestly i really can't compare them. The Ijust 2 for me really puts it away. it gives of good clouds and i could taste the flavour. I felt it abit heavy at the start and very dense vapes but i think that was due to the battery being full. after a while it just got better and i'm really impressed with the device. I needed a simple device to start of with and its pretty easy to use, i will look to try out new devices and sub box's as i progress. i've been using my ijust ever since i got it and cant seem to put it down. On a mission to get some good Juices today. Do you have any juices in mind to try? i've been told to check Sir Vape and Hazeworks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Zahz said:


> Hi guys I'm zaheer from Durban.
> 
> I started of by smoking Hookah/Hubbly which use to be an every weekend thing. From there started trying out the twisp clearo . I just decided to get into Vaping and got an Ijust 2 to start of with. So I think this is the start of my new Vaping Venture with all you Vaping Buddies. Looking forward to learn a lot and go to some Vape meets soon.



Welcome to the forum @Zahz
Congrats on starting the vaping. You doing a great thing. 
Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Zahz . Enjoy your stay here .


----------



## Rob13579

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome Rob
> 
> Glad to hear that vaping is working for you. We have another member from Uitenhage here, and he happens to be quiet a juice fundi
> 
> Hope you enjoy the forum, shout if you have any questions





Thanks very much. So who is this other Master of Vape (MOV) in Uitenhage? Would like to meet the chap.


----------



## BumbleBee

Zahz said:


> thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> i have just received it yesterday afternoon.....felt like a kid waiting for his birthday present
> i did try out the twisp aero before but honestly i really can't compare them. The Ijust 2 for me really puts it away. it gives of good clouds and i could taste the flavour. I felt it abit heavy at the start and very dense vapes but i think that was due to the battery being full. after a while it just got better and i'm really impressed with the device. I needed a simple device to start of with and its pretty easy to use, i will look to try out new devices and sub box's as i progress. i've been using my ijust ever since i got it and cant seem to put it down. On a mission to get some good Juices today. Do you have any juices in mind to try? i've been told to check Sir Vape and Hazeworks.


Thanks so much for the feedback 

I am looking at these kits for new converts, your impressions are very helpful. My only concern with this kit is that it's too intense for a first time user, but with that in mind it is certainly going to go further down the vaping path with its owner. The simplicity and price also make it a very attractive option.

As far as advising you on juice, I really can't say, everyone is different. Best advice I can give you at this stage is to read some reviews and descriptions and try what sounds good to you. Try a few of the local juices before venturing into the imported ones, this will give you a good idea of what flavour profiles work best for you while keeping your spend under control. Also don't be afraid to try something new. I have found that I absolutely love some vape flavours but hate the real thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback
> 
> I am looking at these kits for new converts, your impressions are very helpful. My only concern with this kit is that it's too intense for a first time user, but with that in mind it is certainly going to go further down the vaping path with its owner. The simplicity and price also make it a very attractive option.
> 
> As far as advising you on juice, I really can't say, everyone is different. Best advice I can give you at this stage is to read some reviews and descriptions and try what sounds good to you. Try a few of the local juices before venturing into the imported ones, this will give you a good idea of what flavour profiles work best for you while keeping your spend under control. Also don't be afraid to try something new. I have found that I absolutely love some vape flavours but hate the real thing.



Remember it takes atlantis coils, don't they come in a higher ohmage?


----------



## BumbleBee

ET said:


> Remember it takes atlantis coils, don't they come in a higher ohmage?


I'm not sure about the Atlantis coils, I think they only came in 0.5. That might not be as warm as the 0.3 but it's still fairly low


----------



## ET

BumbleBee said:


> I'm not sure about the Atlantis coils, I think they only came in 0.5. That might not be as warm as the 0.3 but it's still fairly low



And 1 ohm coils

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Naldihno

Hey Guys, my name is Naldo. I started vaping on the Twisp a year ago. I'm looking to upgrade and I found your site. Thanks for the awesome info, just ordered my Subox mini and lets see where that leads.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Naldihno said:


> Hey Guys, my name is Naldo. I started vaping on the Twisp a year ago. I'm looking to upgrade and I found your site. Thanks for the awesome info, just ordered my Subox mini and lets see where that leads.


Most welcome to the forum. You are going to love the Subox Mini kit - let us know please. Happy vaping.


----------



## Mohit Garg

Hi fellow vapers. Mine is a fine story, might amuse some here 

I was never on analogs, but I am diabetic with a big sweet tooth, so I took up vaping to taste sweet flavours like chocolate, electocooler, candy floss, etc. Since I am a technically inclined guy and believe myself to be a tinkerer, I learnt what I could online about RDAs, RTAs, batteries, mech mods, etc. 

My first device was an Origen + Nemesis, I dived into sub-ohming head first, lol. I did get a Vamo V5, but didn't even take it out of the box, I have no idea, why I ordered it, hahahaha. Then I got a Hammer + Kraken, which I loved the look of. I vaped only 100% VG 0nic juiced that I mixed myself.

I then had to move from Indian to SA, and along the way I realised vaping wasn't really for me, also my diabetes started to come under control. So I stopped vaping completely and my gear was in a box packed. Only recently I saw a colleague at work start vaping and I remembered about my gear, thought I'd offload it here to people who might as well used it, rather than me hoarding it. 

My vape journey was short (A month lol) but sweet (Pun intended). So, in all honesty I'm here to sell my gear which is sitting unused for ages at my home and provide any technical assistance if someone needs it.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

Hi there let's see what you got there is a for sale page on the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

Naldihno said:


> Hey Guys, my name is Naldo. I started vaping on the Twisp a year ago. I'm looking to upgrade and I found your site. Thanks for the awesome info, just ordered my Subox mini and lets see where that leads.



Great stuff dude, welcome to the forum and congrats on over a year stinkie free


----------



## Zahz

I've taken @Andre advice and decided to check the subox mini kit. Looks like a really good device to start with as I'm still a beginner Vaper. Decided to add one to my cart now just the wait is killing me, will be getting it on Tuesday. That spells out Vape mail. I think il go into 'Steeping Mode' till then lol. 

Thanks once again for the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

@Zahz my device is also arriving on Tuesday the istick 40w it's the longest wait ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Zahz said:


> I've taken @Andre advice and decided to check the subox mini kit. Looks like a really good device to start with as I'm still a beginner Vaper. Decided to add one to my cart now just the wait is killing me, will be getting it on Tuesday. That spells out Vape mail. I think il go into 'Steeping Mode' till then lol.
> 
> Thanks once again for the help


Great stuff, keep us updated please.


----------



## Zahz

Will do .....I also want to get to learn coil building and stuff. Still lots to learn but with you guys around I know I will soon be getting somewhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karida

Willyza said:


> Welcome Guys


thanks


----------



## Karida

kev mac said:


> Hello@Karida


hello,haha...excuse me,reply so late.


----------



## kev mac

That's the best way


----------



## kev mac

Mohit Garg said:


> Hi fellow vapers. Mine is a fine story, might amuse some here
> 
> I was never on analogs, but I am diabetic with a big sweet tooth, so I took up vaping to taste sweet flavours like chocolate, electocooler, candy floss, etc. Since I am a technically inclined guy and believe myself to be a tinkerer, I learnt what I could online about RDAs, RTAs, batteries, mech mods, etc.
> 
> My first device was an Origen + Nemesis, I dived into sub-ohming head first, lol. I did get a Vamo V5, but didn't even take it out of the box, I have no idea, why I ordered it, hahahaha. Then I got a Hammer + Kraken, which I loved the look of. I vaped only 100% VG 0nic juiced that I mixed myself.
> 
> I then had to move from Indian to SA, and along the way I realised vaping wasn't really for me, also my diabetes started to come under control. So I stopped vaping completely and my gear was in a box packed. Only recently I saw a colleague at work start vaping and I remembered about my gear, thought I'd offload it here to people who might as well used it, rather than me hoarding it.
> 
> My vape journey was short (A month lol) but sweet (Pun intended). So, in all honesty I'm here to sell my gear which is sitting unused for ages at my home and provide any technical assistance if someone needs it.
> 
> Cheers!


Hate to lose you from vapeing ranks, maybe try again, but you know what's best for you.Luck to ya'.


----------



## kev mac

Naldihno said:


> Hey Guys, my name is Naldo. I started vaping on the Twisp a year ago. I'm looking to upgrade and I found your site. Thanks for the awesome info, just ordered my Subox mini and lets see where that leads.


Naldihno@,have a ball w/ the subbox.Cool avatar.


----------



## MarkCameron

Hi all,
Mark here from Jhb. I started vaping with Quik Quit a few years ago but didn't stop smoking. Shifted to Lung Buddy a year ago to try stop smoking on an overseas trip, which didn't work. Still using Lung Buddy, and now stopped smoking cigs for 6 weeks. I'm looking to up my 'cloud' game and perhaps make my own liquids. I'm not sure about Lung Buddy - have to really suck and puff to create smoke and having a look at the options available needs some guidance as to what to shift to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @MarkCameron . Congrats on managing to stay off the stinkies. If you're looking for a good "advanced" starter kit i would recommend the Kangertech Subox kit. Enjoy your stay here .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MarkCameron said:


> Hi all,
> Mark here from Jhb. I started vaping with Quik Quit a few years ago but didn't stop smoking. Shifted to Lung Buddy a year ago to try stop smoking on an overseas trip, which didn't work. Still using Lung Buddy, and now stopped smoking cigs for 6 weeks. I'm looking to up my 'cloud' game and perhaps make my own liquids. I'm not sure about Lung Buddy - have to really suck and puff to create smoke and having a look at the options available needs some guidance as to what to shift to.



Ah, welcome to the forum @MarkCameron 
Glad you joined. 
And congrats on the efforts thus far with your lung buddy. Great determination

Just for the benefit of others, a few of us met @MarkCameron by chance yesterday at a restaurant and we ended up have a lekker long vape chat. 

Wishing you all the best and enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mohit Garg

kev mac said:


> Hate to lose you from vapeing ranks, maybe try again, but you know what's best for you.Luck to ya'.


I think you'd agree that at the end of the day, it is best if we don't chuck any chems down our lungs. Vape over smoke, but fresh air above all, no?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

MarkCameron said:


> Hi all,
> Mark here from Jhb. I started vaping with Quik Quit a few years ago but didn't stop smoking. Shifted to Lung Buddy a year ago to try stop smoking on an overseas trip, which didn't work. Still using Lung Buddy, and now stopped smoking cigs for 6 weeks. I'm looking to up my 'cloud' game and perhaps make my own liquids. I'm not sure about Lung Buddy - have to really suck and puff to create smoke and having a look at the options available needs some guidance as to what to shift to.



Welcome @MarkCameron! yes as @Dubz said the Kanger Subox Mini is the one to go for - it was the device you were testing yesterday at Doppio. 

Enjoy the forum, and I am glad you have managed to keep yourself off the cigarettes so far, the journey should get easier from here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

MarkCameron said:


> Hi all,
> Mark here from Jhb. I started vaping with Quik Quit a few years ago but didn't stop smoking. Shifted to Lung Buddy a year ago to try stop smoking on an overseas trip, which didn't work. Still using Lung Buddy, and now stopped smoking cigs for 6 weeks. I'm looking to up my 'cloud' game and perhaps make my own liquids. I'm not sure about Lung Buddy - have to really suck and puff to create smoke and having a look at the options available needs some guidance as to what to shift to.


Welcome to the forum @MarkCameron 

I was also stuck with those "Lungbuddies" for the better part of a year until I realized there was this whole other side to vaping, I'm sure you were quite surprised when you met some of our members and saw for yourself 

Enjoy the forum and let us know if you have any questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz

Buan Stanley said:


> @Zahz my device is also arriving on Tuesday the istick 40w it's the longest wait ever
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Feels like forever!! Hope you enjoy your device and let us know about your new toy


----------



## MarkCameron

Thank you for all the feedback!
Where can I get this Kanger subox mini?
It is only delivered or may I buy it somewhere local?


----------



## Andre

Least expensive I have seen: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/kanger-subox-kit

They are in the East Rand, am sure you could pick it up. Give @JakesSA a PM or email or phone them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

MarkCameron said:


> Thank you for all the feedback!
> Where can I get this Kanger subox mini?
> It is only delivered or may I buy it somewhere local?


Welcome Mark, enjoy the forum.The members will have you in cloud heaven in no time.


----------



## Silver

MarkCameron said:


> Thank you for all the feedback!
> Where can I get this Kanger subox mini?
> It is only delivered or may I buy it somewhere local?



Hi @MarkCameron 
There are several vendors that stock that product and you just order it online and they deliver.
Some of them do have walk in stores where you can pick it up.

Some that come to mind:
- VapeClub (as Andre pointed out above) - East Rand
- VapeKing - Fourways
- VapeCartel - based in the South 
All three carry quite an extensive range of great juices as well. 
I have bought from all the above and they are all great 
Just check if they have stock - and don't forget to get some extra coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Mohit Garg said:


> I think you'd agree that at the end of the day, it is best if we don't chuck any chems down our lungs. Vape over smoke, but fresh air above all, no?


You're probably correct but as a pack and1/2 a day smoker for47yrs. the choice was a no brainer.Plus it just tastes so damn good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mohit Garg

kev mac said:


> You're probably correct but as a pack and1/2 a day smoker for47yrs. the choice was a no brainer.Plus it just tastes so damn good!


Definitely vaping trumps smoking any day. I've got a few people I've converted myself. One of which has stopped vaping as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hark3n

Hi all, 

New forum member here. I have been vaping for just over a year now, analogue free for most of that time. 

Currently I'm rocking a basterd setup. No-name battery with a tank that takes Aspire BVC coils. It makes vapour when I press the button, so it must work. 

I'm also waiting on my first legit vape-mail. Just ordered a SuBox mini from Blue Sky. Can't wait to try my hand at the whole RBA thing. 

Oh, I'm in Cape Town, Bellville area. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hark3n said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New forum member here. I have been vaping for just over a year now, analogue free for most of that time.
> 
> Currently I'm rocking a basterd setup. No-name battery with a tank that takes Aspire BVC coils. It makes vapour when I press the button, so it must work.
> 
> I'm also waiting on my first legit vape-mail. Just ordered a SuBox mini from Blue Sky. Can't wait to try my hand at the whole RBA thing.
> 
> Oh, I'm in Cape Town, Bellville area.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Hark3n 
Congrats on over a year of being analog free. Great achievement.
All the best for your new gear
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Hark3n said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New forum member here. I have been vaping for just over a year now, analogue free for most of that time.
> 
> Currently I'm rocking a basterd setup. No-name battery with a tank that takes Aspire BVC coils. It makes vapour when I press the button, so it must work.
> 
> I'm also waiting on my first legit vape-mail. Just ordered a SuBox mini from Blue Sky. Can't wait to try my hand at the whole RBA thing.
> 
> Oh, I'm in Cape Town, Bellville area.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Welcome @Hark3n 

The whole RBA thing is awesome, I'm sure you're going to love that Subox, so much nicer than a bastard setup 

Well done on getting a year behind you already, and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Hark3n said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New forum member here. I have been vaping for just over a year now, analogue free for most of that time.
> 
> Currently I'm rocking a basterd setup. No-name battery with a tank that takes Aspire BVC coils. It makes vapour when I press the button, so it must work.
> 
> I'm also waiting on my first legit vape-mail. Just ordered a SuBox mini from Blue Sky. Can't wait to try my hand at the whole RBA thing.
> 
> Oh, I'm in Cape Town, Bellville area.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


@Hark3n,you'll be one happy vaper


----------



## MorneW

Hi,
My name is Morne. Been vaping for about 2 years now. Using the original Twisp. A Colleague of mine introduced me to Sub-Ohm, and its been all downhill from there or should I say uphill. I was in the dark far too long, lol. Currently using a Evic with lemo 2. Been completely analog free for about a year now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MorneW said:


> Hi,
> My name is Morne. Been vaping for about 2 years now. Using the original Twisp. A Colleague of mine introduced me to Sub-Ohm, and its been all downhill from there or should I say uphill. I was in the dark far too long, lol. Currently using a Evic with lemo 2. Been completely analog free for about a year now.


Most welcome to the forum @MorneW. Congrats on being totally stinky free for so long - a huge achievement. Great gear you are running. Happy vaping.


----------



## MorneW

Thanks bud @Andre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

MorneW said:


> Hi,
> My name is Morne. Been vaping for about 2 years now. Using the original Twisp. A Colleague of mine introduced me to Sub-Ohm, and its been all downhill from there or should I say uphill. I was in the dark far too long, lol. Currently using a Evic with lemo 2. Been completely analog free for about a year now.


Welcome to the light @MorneW 

Well done for sticking with it in the dark for 2 whole years. Enjoy the forum


----------



## Bob Marais

Hello everyone on the forum, I'm Bob, not Bob the Builder, but Bob the Vaper... looking forward to being part of the South African vaping community! Been of cigarettes since 1 March 2015, so just over 5 months now and never looked back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

Thanks @BumbleBee


----------



## Andre

Kuurman? Only know Kuruman. Most welcome to the forum Bob the Vaper. Great stuff on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## Bob Marais

Andre said:


> Kuurman? Only know Kuruman. Most welcome to the forum Bob the Vaper. Great stuff on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Happy vaping.



Ah sorry, I fixed it now. Thanks for the welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Bob Marais said:


> Ah sorry, I fixed it now. Thanks for the welcome


Btw, *love* the avatar!


----------



## BumbleBee

Bob Marais said:


> Hello everyone on the forum, I'm Bob, not Bob the Builder, but Bob the Vaper... looking forward to being part of the South African vaping community! Been of cigarettes since 1 March 2015, so just over 5 months now and never looked back!


Welcome @Bob Marais 

When you go down the re-buildable route you will be Bob the builder 

Congrats on the 5 stinkie free months so far. Enjoy the forum Bob


----------



## MorneW

Lol


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @MorneW and @Bob Marais . Enjoy your stay here .


----------



## Sav

Hey Guys my name is Sav. Just started Vaping and already hooked till the end!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Sav said:


> Hey Guys my name is Sav. Just started Vaping and already hooked till the end!


Most welcome to the forum, @Sav. Great that vaping is working for you. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## BumbleBee

Sav said:


> Hey Guys my name is Sav. Just started Vaping and already hooked till the end!


Welcome @Sav 

Nice to have you on board, enjoy the forum


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum, @Sav. Great that vaping is working for you. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.



Welcome @Sav Hope you have a great time on here! Shout if you have any questions


----------



## legion.za

Hi there! Not so new to vaping but would like to contribute to this forum.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

legion.za said:


> Hi there! Not so new to vaping but would like to contribute to this forum.



Welcome aboard! Tell a little about your vaping journey so far!


----------



## Andre

legion.za said:


> Hi there! Not so new to vaping but would like to contribute to this forum.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Most welcome. Looking forward to your contributions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Ted Rea

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Got any insider info for me? I trade stocks on the JSE for a living since I resigned my job.


 Hi I'm Ted and I am trying to get off Camel with this Kangertech Mini. So far so good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NicoleJ

Hi my names Nicole im in George, i own a 50w istick and a kanger subtank mini black. I dont smoke i just love the idea of making my own flavours, i see it as a small hobby. I love to bake the problem is someone has to eat everything i bake which mostly leaves me haha so figured rather experiment with flavours in this form. I have bought a few bottles like ambrosia and now im looking into building my own coils. I just ordered a bunch of concentrated liquids from ecigexpress and vape building supplies off ebay. Will be here in a few weeks yay, its great to be here seems i can learn a lot from everyone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox

NicoleJ said:


> Hi my names Nicole im in George, i own a 50w istick and a kanger subtank mini black. I dont smoke i just love the idea of making my own flavours, i see it as a small hobby. I love to bake the problem is someone has to eat everything i bake which mostly leaves me haha so figured rather experiment with flavours in this form. I have bought a few bottles like ambrosia and now im looking into building my own coils. I just ordered a bunch of concentrated liquids from ecigexpress and vape building supplies off ebay. Will be here in a few weeks yay, its great to be here seems i can learn a lot from everyone.


welcome and may you find what you are looking for if not just yell someone will hear you


----------



## Alex

Hi @Ted Rea and @NicoleJ  and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Silver

Ted Rea said:


> Hi I'm Ted and I am trying to get off Camel with this Kangertech Mini. So far so good.



Welcome to the forum @Ted Rea 
All the best for the vaping
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Silver

NicoleJ said:


> Hi my names Nicole im in George, i own a 50w istick and a kanger subtank mini black. I dont smoke i just love the idea of making my own flavours, i see it as a small hobby. I love to bake the problem is someone has to eat everything i bake which mostly leaves me haha so figured rather experiment with flavours in this form. I have bought a few bottles like ambrosia and now im looking into building my own coils. I just ordered a bunch of concentrated liquids from ecigexpress and vape building supplies off ebay. Will be here in a few weeks yay, its great to be here seems i can learn a lot from everyone.



Welcome to the forum @NicoleJ 
Good luck with the flavour experimenting. We have quite an active group of DIY folk on here so dont be afraid to ask questions.
Enjoy your stay


----------



## kev mac

MorneW said:


> Hi,
> My name is Morne. Been vaping for about 2 years now. Using the original Twisp. A Colleague of mine introduced me to Sub-Ohm, and its been all downhill from there or should I say uphill. I was in the dark far too long, lol. Currently using a Evic with lemo 2. Been completely analog free for about a year now.


@MorneW,I know how it is.A good vape beats a smoke any day.


----------



## kev mac

Bob Marais said:


> Hello everyone on the forum, I'm Bob, not Bob the Builder, but Bob the Vaper... looking forward to being part of the South African vaping community! Been of cigarettes since 1 March 2015, so just over 5 months now and never looked back!


Keep up the vape Bob, luck to ya'.


----------



## kev mac

legion.za said:


> Hi there! Not so new to vaping but would like to contribute to this forum.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard


----------



## kev mac

Sav said:


> Hey Guys my name is Sav. Just started Vaping and already hooked till the end!


It happens quick@Sav. Vapeing's the bomb!


----------



## kev mac

NicoleJ said:


> Hi my names Nicole im in George, i own a 50w istick and a kanger subtank mini black. I dont smoke i just love the idea of making my own flavours, i see it as a small hobby. I love to bake the problem is someone has to eat everything i bake which mostly leaves me haha so figured rather experiment with flavours in this form. I have bought a few bottles like ambrosia and now im looking into building my own coils. I just ordered a bunch of concentrated liquids from ecigexpress and vape building supplies off ebay. Will be here in a few weeks yay, its great to be here seems i can learn a lot from everyone.


DIY is one of the best things about vapeing@Nicole


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @NicoleJ and @Ted Rea . Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## NicoleJ

Can someone please help me, where would i ask to find out which RDA is the best for flavour? Ive looked at the veritas and velocity. Theres just too many to choose from and i have no experience with this. Im open to any suggestions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hendrik2vape

NicoleJ said:


> Can someone please help me, where would i ask to find out which RDA is the best for flavour? Ive looked at the veritas and velocity. Theres just too many to choose from and i have no experience with this. Im open to any suggestions


Hello nicoleJ i realy like the royal hunter RDA and stilare RDA it has nice flavour 
I would recomend the Royal Hunter
Or the koiler AFC RDA


----------



## Alex

NicoleJ said:


> Can someone please help me, where would i ask to find out which RDA is the best for flavour? Ive looked at the veritas and velocity. Theres just too many to choose from and i have no experience with this. Im open to any suggestions



I have found the Velocity to be an amazing RDA, very easy to build on, awesome flavour and many airflow options. Winner for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For me personally (and bear in mind I'm pretty new to drippers) I would recommend the Royal Hunter... I have a few drippers and so far the Royal Hunter is the winner for me and not only because of flavour but because of the spit back protection it's got built in.

Royal Hunter on the far right.


----------



## Imspaz

Nice collection Rob !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> For me personally (and bear in mind I'm pretty new to drippers) I would recommend the Royal Hunter... I have a few drippers and so far the Royal Hunter is the winner for me and not only because of flavour but because of the spit back protection it's got built in.
> 
> Royal Hunter on the far right.
> 
> View attachment 33625



The Turbo V2 also has spit back protection

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NicoleJ

Thanks for everyones replies, i will take everything you said into consideration


----------



## Evan

Well I've been lurking for a couple months and decided I should probably say hi. So hi  

Name's Evan, started with a VK Osiris in March and have been steadily moving on up. Current kit is an istick 50w and a freakshow mini, as well as a lemo 2. 

Moved to Richards Bay from jhb for work in May, so maybe I'll see some of the very few other vapers around here 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Evan . Enjoy your stay .


----------



## Silver

Evan said:


> Well I've been lurking for a couple months and decided I should probably say hi. So hi
> 
> Name's Evan, started with a VK Osiris in March and have been steadily moving on up. Current kit is an istick 50w and a freakshow mini, as well as a lemo 2.
> 
> Moved to Richards Bay from jhb for work in May, so maybe I'll see some of the very few other vapers around here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Evan - and glad you joined.
Nice kit 
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Willyza

Welcome guys


----------



## Thys Kritzinger

Hi everyone

I have been of the analogs for almost 3 month now. Started vaping with a evod kit and from their I just got addicted to all things e-cigs. I currently have a istick 50w with a billow v2 rta and also a magma clone. Really enjoying the experience. Build my first braided coil yesterday and i loved it. Also started to make my own e-juice. Much trickier than i thought but getting there slowly. I am looking forward to meet everyone and get to know more people in the vaping community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Thys Kritzinger . Congrats on staying off the stinkies . The iStick 50w and billow combo you have delivers a good vape. Enjoy your stay .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thys Kritzinger

Dubz said:


> Welcome to the forum @Thys Kritzinger . Congrats on staying off the stinkies . The iStick 50w and billow combo you have delivers a good vape. Enjoy your stay .



Thank you really excited to meet everyone. I feel really amped about the vaping gear. So much to learn still!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox

Thys Kritzinger said:


> Thank you really excited to meet everyone. I feel really amped about the vaping gear. So much to learn still!


trust me this group rocks i can finally start applying what i learn here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thys Kritzinger

Eequinox said:


> trust me this group rocks i can finally start applying what i learn here



Yeah i can just imagine with all the knowledge here. Thanks for making me feel so welcome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

Thys Kritzinger said:


> Yeah i can just imagine with all the knowledge here. Thanks for making me feel so welcome!



No worries Thys, happy to have you here, enjoy the stay


----------



## Alex

Welcome aboard @Thys Kritzinger


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Thys Kritzinger 

Glad to have you with us, enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Thys Kritzinger said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been of the analogs for almost 3 month now. Started vaping with a evod kit and from their I just got addicted to all things e-cigs. I currently have a istick 50w with a billow v2 rta and also a magma clone. Really enjoying the experience. Build my first braided coil yesterday and i loved it. Also started to make my own e-juice. Much trickier than i thought but getting there slowly. I am looking forward to meet everyone and get to know more people in the vaping community.



Welcome to the forum @Thys Kritzinger 
Congrats on the 3 months! Great achievement
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Andre

Thys Kritzinger said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been of the analogs for almost 3 month now. Started vaping with a evod kit and from their I just got addicted to all things e-cigs. I currently have a istick 50w with a billow v2 rta and also a magma clone. Really enjoying the experience. Build my first braided coil yesterday and i loved it. Also started to make my own e-juice. Much trickier than i thought but getting there slowly. I am looking forward to meet everyone and get to know more people in the vaping community.


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. You have taken great strides in just 2 months. Happy vaping.


----------



## WHITELABEL

Hey Guys,

Been vaping for about 11 months. I like big clouds and flavour. I've been mixing and vaping my own juices for about 9 months now. Looking forward to meeting everyone!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

WHITELABEL said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Been vaping for about 11 months. I like big clouds and flavour. I've been mixing and vaping my own juices for about 9 months now. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


Welcome @WHITELABEL 

Good to have you with us, hope you enjoy the forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nemo

welcome @WHITELABEL


----------



## Dubz

Welcome @WHITELABEL .


----------



## kev mac

Thys Kritzinger said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been of the analogs for almost 3 month now. Started vaping with a evod kit and from their I just got addicted to all things e-cigs. I currently have a istick 50w with a billow v2 rta and also a magma clone. Really enjoying the experience. Build my first braided coil yesterday and i loved it. Also started to make my own e-juice. Much trickier than i thought but getting there slowly. I am looking forward to meet everyone and get to know more people in the vaping community.


@Thys Kritzinger,welcome and stay w/ the DIY juice you'll get there and be glad you did, probably the best thing I've done in my vapeing journey.If you need any help just ask.


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum @WHITELABEL


----------



## IcedVape

Hi my name is Ronnie and I live in Ermelo Mpumalanga. I used to have a justfog maxi vaped that for a while and then the cleoromizer broke so I went back to stinkys for a year. At the innibos festival this year I met one of my friends who is currently staying in pta there and he was vaping the MVP 3.0 pro itaste and he gave me a few hits of that and just then I decided its time for my wife and I to get back to vaping so just to get back into vaping we bought ourselfs the twisp cleoros. Its been 3 weeks now that we've been off stinkies and it's going great this weekend we mixed our own ejuice and ive been doing extensive research on vaping and vapourisers I would really like to buy my wife and I a kangertech subox mini each or the new evic vt 5000mah joyetech as I was a double clutching smoker and like some throat hit without pulling so damn hard. Anyway this is an awesome forum and looking forward to learn alot here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

IcedVape said:


> Hi my name is Ronnie and I live in Ermelo Mpumalanga. I used to have a justfog maxi vaped that for a while and then the cleoromizer broke so I went back to stinkys for a year. At the innibos festival this year I met one of my friends who is currently staying in pta there and he was vaping the MVP 3.0 pro itaste and he gave me a few hits of that and just then I decided its time for my wife and I to get back to vaping so just to get back into vaping we bought ourselfs the twisp cleoros. Its been 3 weeks now that we've been off stinkies and it's going great this weekend we mixed our own ejuice and ive been doing extensive research on vaping and vapourisers I would really like to buy my wife and I a kangertech subox mini each or the new evic vt 5000mah joyetech as I was a double clutching smoker and like some throat hit without pulling so damn hard. Anyway this is an awesome forum and looking forward to learn alot here.


Welcome to the forum @IcedVape 

Glad to have you back from the dark side, well done 

The Subox and Evic VT kits are both great, I think the Subox is going to be the better option because of its flexibility, there is a bit of a learning curve with the Evic and Temperature Sensing.


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum @IcedVape and congrats to you both for being 3 week stinkie free,with the support from each other and the forum you will make it work.


----------



## IcedVape

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @IcedVape
> 
> Glad to have you back from the dark side, well done
> 
> The Subox and Evic VT schlepare both great, I think the Subox is going to be the better option because of its flexibility, there is a bit of a learning curve with the Evic and Temperature Sensing.


Thanks so much. I am really leaning towards the subox mini as I can build my own coils. We don't have a vapeshop here so getting coils for the evic could become a bit of a schlep. Thanks for rhe quixk reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IcedVape

hands said:


> welcome to the forum @IcedVape and congrats to you both for being 3 week stinkie free,with the support from each other and the forum you will make it work.


Thank you


----------



## Andre

IcedVape said:


> Thanks so much. I am really leaning towards the subox mini as I can build my own coils. We don't have a vapeshop here so getting coils for the evic could become a bit of a schlep. Thanks for rhe quixk reply.


Most welcome. Here is an informative thread on the Subox Mini kit: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/
Happy vaping.


----------



## Eequinox

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Here is an informative thread on the Subox Mini kit: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/
> Happy vaping.


i can recommend this hands down to a new starter it's a great kit and opened up a whole new world to me i am now actualy working on a few diy juices for myself because of it


----------



## Thys Kritzinger

kev mac said:


> @Thys Kritzinger,welcome and stay w/ the DIY juice you'll get there and be glad you did, probably the best thing I've done in my vapeing journey.If you need any help just ask.


Thank you very much. I will defnitely ask you for advice! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Brooks

Hi All, Dave here. I'm a product manager for an ISP. Been Vaping for a relatively short 2 months. Other than getting me off lighting up, it is satisfying my gadget DIY itch.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Brooks .


----------



## Brooks

Dubz said:


> Welcome to the forum @Brooks .



Thanks so much Dubz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Brooks said:


> Hi All, Dave here. I'm a product manager for an ISP. Been Vaping for a relatively short 2 months. Other than getting me off lighting up, it is satisfying my gadget DIY itch.


Welcome @Brooks 

Glad you decided to make the switch, it's a real life changer. And, if you have an itch for gadgets you've come to the right place, it will become a full blown rash in no time 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## deepest

Welcome @Brooks


----------



## Andre

Brooks said:


> Hi All, Dave here. I'm a product manager for an ISP. Been Vaping for a relatively short 2 months. Other than getting me off lighting up, it is satisfying my gadget DIY itch.


Most welcome to the the DIY itch hometown. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.


----------



## kev mac

Brooks said:


> Hi All, Dave here. I'm a product manager for an ISP. Been Vaping for a relatively short 2 months. Other than getting me off lighting up, it is satisfying my gadget DIY itch.


@Brooks,agood vape beats a smoke any time,welcome


----------



## iRvaper

Hi, newbie to the site. I've been vaping for almost 3 years now. Currently vaping an Arctic 0.2ohm, Atlantis 2.0 and a Triton (waste of time, will post a review) tanks on a Sigelei 150w. I haven't rebuilt in about 2months (no time). Vaping in CT. That's all about me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ediskrad

Hi,

Glad to be a part of this Awesome forum, been vaping for about 6 months now. 

I love clouds, started with a Twisp (and a dream, lol), after shopping around I got me an Aspire Atlantis, from then on it's been all good. Looking to get into RDA's soon. Reason why I'm so happy I found ya'll.

None the less I look forward to being a part of the family.

"Vaping is the future and the future is now" - RiP Trippers


----------



## hands

welcome to the forum @iRvaper and @Ediskrad


----------



## Andre

iRvaper said:


> Hi, newbie to the site. I've been vaping for almost 3 years now. Currently vaping an Arctic 0.2ohm, Atlantis 2.0 and a Triton (waste of time, will post a review) tanks on a Sigelei 150w. I haven't rebuilt in about 2months (no time). Vaping in CT. That's all about me.


Most welcome to the forum. Wow, what an achievement - 3 years stinky free. Congrats. Looking forward to your review of the Triton. Happy vaping.


Ediskrad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Glad to be a part of this Awesome forum, been vaping for about 6 months now.
> 
> I love clouds, started with a Twisp (and a dream, lol), after shopping around I got me an Aspire Atlantis, from then on it's been all good. Looking to get into RDA's soon. Reason why I'm so happy I found ya'll.
> 
> None the less I look forward to being a part of the family.
> 
> "Vaping is the future and the future is now" - RiP Trippers


Most welcome. We are happy to have you. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## nemo

Welcome new members, @iRvaper and @Ediskrad 
@iRvaper looking forward to that Review on the triton. Interested by the comment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

iRvaper said:


> Hi, newbie to the site. I've been vaping for almost 3 years now. Currently vaping an Arctic 0.2ohm, Atlantis 2.0 and a Triton (waste of time, will post a review) tanks on a Sigelei 150w. I haven't rebuilt in about 2months (no time). Vaping in CT. That's all about me.


Welcome @iRvaper 

Nice to have another seasoned vaper here, enjoy the forum


----------



## BumbleBee

Ediskrad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Glad to be a part of this Awesome forum, been vaping for about 6 months now.
> 
> I love clouds, started with a Twisp (and a dream, lol), after shopping around I got me an Aspire Atlantis, from then on it's been all good. Looking to get into RDA's soon. Reason why I'm so happy I found ya'll.
> 
> None the less I look forward to being a part of the family.
> 
> "Vaping is the future and the future is now" - RiP Trippers


Welcome @Ediskrad 

We're happy that you found us too  Well done on the 6 months so far, enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ZK1

Good day!

Name is Zaak, been vaping for about a year and a half now, gone through two EVOD kits but think it's time to move up a bit.

I find it frustrating if the hardware starts to not work as they did when they were new, and hate to drive around looking for coils etc.

I don't have deep pockets at this stage (own business blues ha ha), but would like to get something better, as I have the odd analog cig if my battery runs out, but would like to avoid this obviously. I really like vaping more then cigs but from what I have seen I must be an ADV.

I have been looking to get either the Joyetech eGo ONE with rebuild able coils or the Joyetech Egrip OLED as they seem to be in the same price range as the kits that I used to buy.

Any suggestions? As I almost cleared out my cart at Eciggies.co.za on the eGo ONE, but thought I would first speak to some of the pro's.

Thanks in advance!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

ZK1 said:


> Good day!
> 
> Name is Zaak, been vaping for about a year and a half now, gone through two EVOD kits but think it's time to move up a bit.
> 
> I find it frustrating if the hardware starts to not work as they did when they were new, and hate to drive around looking for coils etc.
> 
> I don't have deep pockets at this stage (own business blues ha ha), but would like to get something better, as I have the odd analog cig if my battery runs out, but would like to avoid this obviously. I really like vaping more then cigs but from what I have seen I must be an ADV.
> 
> I have been looking to get either the Joyetech eGo ONE with rebuild able coils or the Joyetech Egrip OLED as they seem to be in the same price range as the kits that I used to buy.
> 
> Any suggestions? As I almost cleared out my cart at Eciggies.co.za on the eGo ONE, but thought I would first speak to some of the pro's.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Most welcome. See you have already been to the Subox Mini kit thread. Imo that would be the one to go for. And congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.


----------



## Preshen86

Hello guys, newbie to vaping, one month and no cigarettes. Got myself a kangertech starter and cant stop vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Preshen86 said:


> Hello guys, newbie to vaping, one month and no cigarettes. Got myself a kangertech starter and cant stop vaping.


Great stuff. Congrats on getting rid of the stinky habit. You have now done the hard yards and your taste buds should stop confusing you shortly. Most welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ZK1

Thanks Andre, yes I'm going for the Subox Mini it's the same price as the two kits I have gone through and now I can rebuild coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @Brooks
> 
> Glad you decided to make the switch, it's a real life changer. And, if you have an itch for gadgets you've come to the right place, it will become a full blown rash in no time
> 
> Enjoy the forum


@Brooks,listen to the Bee and you'll never go wrong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

ZK1 said:


> Thanks Andre, yes I'm going for the Subox Mini it's the same price as the two kits I have gone through and now I can rebuild coils!


@ZK1,Andre has given you sage advise, you'll love the subbox.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

kev mac said:


> @Brooks,listen to the Bee and you'll never go wrong.


Hehehe, thanks Kev but never say never

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emjay

Hey everyone, just wanted to intro myself. I'm Mujahid, known as MJ (or Emjay) and I've been vaping for about 2 or 3 months now, lost track. Started on a cheap e-pen, and now I'm on an X-Cube 2 with the TFV4 tank, showing 0.15 ohms. I certainly feel healthier after being off of the cigs, that's for sure







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Emjay . Lovely setup you have there. Enjoy your stay .


----------



## Silver

Brooks said:


> Hi All, Dave here. I'm a product manager for an ISP. Been Vaping for a relatively short 2 months. Other than getting me off lighting up, it is satisfying my gadget DIY itch.



Welcome to the forum @Brooks (Dave)
Congrats on the 2 months of not lighting up
Enjoy your stay here and all the gadgets!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

iRvaper said:


> Hi, newbie to the site. I've been vaping for almost 3 years now. Currently vaping an Arctic 0.2ohm, Atlantis 2.0 and a Triton (waste of time, will post a review) tanks on a Sigelei 150w. I haven't rebuilt in about 2months (no time). Vaping in CT. That's all about me.



Welcome to the forum @iRvaper 
Wow - 3 years makes you a vaping veteran. Lol
Many passionate and experienced vapers from CT are on this forum.
Enjoy your stay and looking forward to your reviews and impressions


----------



## Silver

Ediskrad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Glad to be a part of this Awesome forum, been vaping for about 6 months now.
> 
> I love clouds, started with a Twisp (and a dream, lol), after shopping around I got me an Aspire Atlantis, from then on it's been all good. Looking to get into RDA's soon. Reason why I'm so happy I found ya'll.
> 
> None the less I look forward to being a part of the family.
> 
> "Vaping is the future and the future is now" - RiP Trippers



Welcome to the forum @Ediskrad 
Congrats on the 6 months of vaping
If you love clouds there are some serious cloud blowers here - you will see 
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here


----------



## Silver

ZK1 said:


> Good day!
> 
> Name is Zaak, been vaping for about a year and a half now, gone through two EVOD kits but think it's time to move up a bit.
> 
> I find it frustrating if the hardware starts to not work as they did when they were new, and hate to drive around looking for coils etc.
> 
> I don't have deep pockets at this stage (own business blues ha ha), but would like to get something better, as I have the odd analog cig if my battery runs out, but would like to avoid this obviously. I really like vaping more then cigs but from what I have seen I must be an ADV.
> 
> I have been looking to get either the Joyetech eGo ONE with rebuild able coils or the Joyetech Egrip OLED as they seem to be in the same price range as the kits that I used to buy.
> 
> Any suggestions? As I almost cleared out my cart at Eciggies.co.za on the eGo ONE, but thought I would first speak to some of the pro's.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Welcome to the forum @ZK1 
Congrats on the vaping and good that you asked here for advice, which I see others have given.
Enjoy your stay and wishing you all the best for your upgrade
PS - Just wanted to ask - your location says "K-Pax" - where is that?


----------



## Silver

Preshen86 said:


> Hello guys, newbie to vaping, one month and no cigarettes. Got myself a kangertech starter and cant stop vaping.



Welcome @Preshen86 
Congrats on the 1 month of no cigarettes! Great achievement
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here


----------



## Silver

Emjay said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to intro myself. I'm Mujahid, known as MJ (or Emjay) and I've been vaping for about 2 or 3 months now, lost track. Started on a cheap e-pen, and now I'm on an X-Cube 2 with the TFV4 tank, showing 0.15 ohms. I certainly feel healthier after being off of the cigs, that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @Emjay 
Wicked setup and very colourful mod!
Great to have members from abroad.
Enjoy the forum.


----------



## ET

Welcome the new folks, hope you find this site as awesome as the rest of us


----------



## BumbleBee

Emjay said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to intro myself. I'm Mujahid, known as MJ (or Emjay) and I've been vaping for about 2 or 3 months now, lost track. Started on a cheap e-pen, and now I'm on an X-Cube 2 with the TFV4 tank, showing 0.15 ohms. I certainly feel healthier after being off of the cigs, that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome @Emjay 

Congrats on making the switch to vaping. From a simple pen device to a 160w TC box mod in no time, looks like you know what you're after


----------



## Emjay

Haha, yeah I went from ePen, to Nautilus Mini and iStick 30w, to the 2 setups I have now: a Pro M80 Plus with a VCT Pro, and my Xcube 2 with TFV4. And just for the evening, my little Velocity RDA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ZK1

Hi Silver, It's Kempton Park haha ha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lawrence Theart

hey yall! just got into Vaping about 3months ago with a Joyetec Evic vt (Orange) and then it died and went Mechanical with my Cherry bomber and bullet RDA! best choice EVER!!!!!!! 

Keen to meet some Vapers at the apparent meet and greet 5th of September Sandton News Cafe?  

Lawry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Lawrence Theart said:


> hey yall! just got into Vaping about 3months ago with a Joyetec Evic vt (Orange) and then it died and went Mechanical with my Cherry bomber and bullet RDA! best choice EVER!!!!!!!
> 
> Keen to meet some Vapers at the apparent meet and greet 5th of September Sandton News Cafe?
> 
> Lawry


Howzit @Lawrence Theart 

Glad to have you here but sad to hear about the demise of your VT. Vape Meets are awesome, swing by and check it out. Check this thread out, the first post has a RSVP button (only on a PC web browser) to add your name to the list.

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lawrence Theart said:


> hey yall! just got into Vaping about 3months ago with a Joyetec Evic vt (Orange) and then it died and went Mechanical with my Cherry bomber and bullet RDA! best choice EVER!!!!!!!
> 
> Keen to meet some Vapers at the apparent meet and greet 5th of September Sandton News Cafe?
> 
> Lawry



Welcome to the forum @Lawrence Theart 
Congrats on the 3 months of vaping
Enjoy your stay here and you are most welcome to join us at the VapeMeet on the 5th


----------



## kev mac

Emjay said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to intro myself. I'm Mujahid, known as MJ (or Emjay) and I've been vaping for about 2 or 3 months now, lost track. Started on a cheap e-pen, and now I'm on an X-Cube 2 with the TFV4 tank, showing 0.15 ohms. I certainly feel healthier after being off of the cigs, that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Emjay love the skin!


----------



## MJ INC

Hi guys. New vaper here and thought I would join the forum, say hello and use the collective knowledge from the community. Quit smoking a while ago and have loved the vaping. Just got myself an Ileaf Istick 40W along with a nautilus mini tank. Really enjoying getting the true tastes from some of the quality juice out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MJ INC said:


> Hi guys. New vaper here and thought I would join the forum, say hello and use the collective knowledge from the community. Quit smoking a while ago and have loved the vaping. Just got myself an Ileaf Istick 40W along with a nautilus mini tank. Really enjoying getting the true tastes from some of the quality juice out there.



Welcome to the forum @MJ INC 
Congrats on quitting smoking. That's super!
We certainly have a great bunch of knowledgeable vapers here so I am sure you will find it useful - and entertaining. Feel free to ask questions. 

PS - iStick and Nautilus Mini is a great mouth to lung combination !


----------



## MJ INC

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @MJ INC
> Congrats on quitting smoking. That's super!
> We certainly have a great bunch of knowledgeable vapers here so I am sure you will find it useful - and entertaining. Feel free to ask questions.
> 
> PS - iStick and Nautilus Mini is a great mouth to lung combination !


Thanks so much for the welcome. I actually did have a question but not sure if this is the place or I should start a thread. Just looking for some advice on settings on my Istick 40W to get the best out of it?


----------



## Silver

MJ INC said:


> Thanks so much for the welcome. I actually did have a question but not sure if this is the place or I should start a thread. Just looking for some advice on settings on my Istick 40W to get the best out of it?



Sure no prob
I actually just have the old iStick 20W (not temperature controlled) and I use it on my Nautilus Mini with the normal 1.8 ohm BVC coils. I find that for most juices it works best at around the 10 Watt mark. Sometimes I take it down to about 8.5 Watts and sometimes up to about 11 Watts. But around 10 Watts seems to get the best out of most of the flavours. I generally use 50/50 juices in my Nautilus Mini (not too thin or too thick) and I get about 20ml of juice on a coil before I can tell the flavour has dropped off. 

Are you using the temperature controlled coils (nickel or Ti) for the Nautilus Mini? Not even sure if those are available - but if so, then perhaps someone else can advise because I have not tried temp control yet. 

If you using the "normal Nautilus mini coils" then I would say that normal power mode and around 10 watts should work fine. 

Also, what juices are you running with? If the juice is very thick the Nautilus Mini may struggle a bit with wicking. I have used thicker juices and have not had much of a problem but I have heard others have had issues with very thick juices (i.e. 80% VG and above)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nick

Afternoon guys, jus saying hello, new to the whole Vaping/E.Cig world, been of the smokes for a week now, reading through the forum looks like a made a rookie mistake straight of the bat and bought a twisp .... But hey its working so far, although i am having huge issues with the horrible bitter taste in my mouth, if someone can direct me to a link that deals with this issue i would apprecite it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oj0

Well I'm new here. Last year on 27 May I bought a Twisp dual pack and went cold turkey on cigarettes. I had been smoking at least a pack per day, if I ended up at a bar at night it could be three or four packs. It took about six months for me to move on to an MVP 2.0 and Nautilus Mini, which is when I also started trying out the premium imported brands. There were two that I really liked but for the most part I wasted far too much money on these juices.

About two months later I moved to the Atlantis and Smok XPro BT50, which I've been using since. I also tried the Kayfun v4, but it's just too inconvenient for me so I quickly moved back to the Atlantis. I have not touched a cigarette since the afternoon of 27 May 2014 and would rather chew glass than smoke again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Hi guys,

semi-new to all this.

Started with a TWISP, got an ESAM-T battery with a Kangertech F-MOW atomizer. That broke recently so I decided to do it properly (well sort of) and get a CF mod and a Subtank Mini.

With my CF mod I chose an LG 3200mAh 3.7v battery. I am looking to buy another battery as a spare, can anyone recommend anything better for my CF mod?

Only got my new gear today so looking forward to vaping the NCV Frooloops I picked up from Vape Cartel East Rand. 

Looking forward to advice and insightful discussions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Welcome @Oj0 or is it 0jo? Ojo like Omo? 

Good to see you here mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oj0

Thanks mate! I've known @Mike for about ten years now.


----------



## Andre

Oj0 said:


> Well I'm new here. Last year on 27 May I bought a Twisp dual pack and went cold turkey on cigarettes. I had been smoking at least a pack per day, if I ended up at a bar at night it could be three or four packs. It took about six months for me to move on to an MVP 2.0 and Nautilus Mini, which is when I also started trying out the premium imported brands. There were two that I really liked but for the most part I wasted far too much money on these juices.
> 
> About two months later I moved to the Atlantis and Smok XPro BT50, which I've been using since. I also tried the Kayfun v4, but it's just too inconvenient for me so I quickly moved back to the Atlantis. I have not touched a cigarette since the afternoon of 27 May 2014 and would rather chew glass than smoke again.


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit so decisively - a huge achievement. You know @Mike - no need to import juices! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

@Andre, @Oj0 was actually the person to name Strawvana  And possibly one of the reasons Mike's Mega Mixes exists!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Lucian Rajah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> semi-new to all this.
> 
> Started with a TWISP, got an ESAM-T battery with a Kangertech F-MOW atomizer. That broke recently so I decided to do it properly (well sort of) and get a CF mod and a Subtank Mini.
> 
> With my CF mod I chose an LG 3200mAh 3.7v battery. I am looking to buy another battery as a spare, can anyone recommend anything better for my CF mod?
> 
> Only got my new gear today so looking forward to vaping the NCV Frooloops I picked up from Vape Cartel East Rand.
> 
> Looking forward to advice and insightful discussions!


Most welcome. Congrats on getting rid of the stinky habit. Battery - best reputation probably the Samsung INR18650 25 R 2500 mAh, aka the Smurf. Happy vaping.


----------



## BumbleBee

MJ INC said:


> Hi guys. New vaper here and thought I would join the forum, say hello and use the collective knowledge from the community. Quit smoking a while ago and have loved the vaping. Just got myself an Ileaf Istick 40W along with a nautilus mini tank. Really enjoying getting the true tastes from some of the quality juice out there.





Nick said:


> Afternoon guys, jus saying hello, new to the whole Vaping/E.Cig world, been of the smokes for a week now, reading through the forum looks like a made a rookie mistake straight of the bat and bought a twisp .... But hey its working so far, although i am having huge issues with the horrible bitter taste in my mouth, if someone can direct me to a link that deals with this issue i would apprecite it.





Oj0 said:


> Well I'm new here. Last year on 27 May I bought a Twisp dual pack and went cold turkey on cigarettes. I had been smoking at least a pack per day, if I ended up at a bar at night it could be three or four packs. It took about six months for me to move on to an MVP 2.0 and Nautilus Mini, which is when I also started trying out the premium imported brands. There were two that I really liked but for the most part I wasted far too much money on these juices.
> 
> About two months later I moved to the Atlantis and Smok XPro BT50, which I've been using since. I also tried the Kayfun v4, but it's just too inconvenient for me so I quickly moved back to the Atlantis. I have not touched a cigarette since the afternoon of 27 May 2014 and would rather chew glass than smoke again.





Lucian Rajah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> semi-new to all this.
> 
> Started with a TWISP, got an ESAM-T battery with a Kangertech F-MOW atomizer. That broke recently so I decided to do it properly (well sort of) and get a CF mod and a Subtank Mini.
> 
> With my CF mod I chose an LG 3200mAh 3.7v battery. I am looking to buy another battery as a spare, can anyone recommend anything better for my CF mod?
> 
> Only got my new gear today so looking forward to vaping the NCV Frooloops I picked up from Vape Cartel East Rand.
> 
> Looking forward to advice and insightful discussions!



Welcome guys 

So glad that you've decided to switch to digital, hope you all enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MEGASZA

Hi Guys!! I've only joined the forum recently but have been visiting a lot! 

Been vaping for 2 months now with Evic VT and my Billow V2 !
Already started DIY on Juice, first attempt was fruit-loop and enjoin it!!


----------



## Maxxis

Couple of posts in but I think it is time to introduce myself. 

Some of you may know me from the I AM VAPE AFRICA group on Facebook but either way. 

About 3 months of cigs now. Current setups include Billow V2, Plume Veil, iStick 50W, eGo One, and a Snow Wolf. 

Love this not only as a healthy alternative to smoking but also as a hobby and social interaction method. Met some really cool people so far. Love it.


----------



## Silver

Maxxis said:


> Couple of posts in but I think it is time to introduce myself.
> 
> Some of you may know me from the I AM VAPE AFRICA group on Facebook but either way.
> 
> About 3 months of cigs now. Current setups include Billow V2, Plume Veil, iStick 50W, eGo One, and a Snow Wolf.
> 
> Love this not only as a healthy alternative to smoking but also as a hobby and social interaction method. Met some really cool people so far. Love it.



Welcome to the forum @Maxxis 
Congrats on the 3 months off the stinkies
Great gear you have!
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IcedVape

Maxxis said:


> Couple of posts in but I think it is time to introduce myself.
> 
> Some of you may know me from the I AM VAPE AFRICA group on Facebook but either way.
> 
> About 3 months of cigs now. Current setups include Billow V2, Plume Veil, iStick 50W, eGo One, and a Snow Wolf.
> 
> Love this not only as a healthy alternative to smoking but also as a hobby and social interaction method. Met some really cool people so far. Love it.


Welcome! Also feel the same way not only an alternative to smoking but so much more. How do you find the ego one is it a good buy?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxxis

IcedVape said:


> Welcome! Also feel the same way not only an alternative to smoking but so much more. How do you find the ego one is it a good buy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



I actually own 2 eGo Ones and about 4 tanks for them. The mini is super nice as a stealthy vape. Lasts quite a good amount of time on a charge and produces a really good vape. I use mine almost exclusively in the car and when out and about. I don't like carrying a big mod to the shops. Unless it's to the vape shop. 

They do have some issues though. They leak at the strangest times. Always through the air vents at the bottom. No biggy as it is easy to clean and fairly minor.


----------



## GPL

Salutations to all on here, been meaning to swing by this forum to see what all the fuss is about. After doing gold plating mods for owners of e-cigs got me thinking to put my tabaco aside and try the e-smoke myself. And so the journey begins!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

GPL said:


> Salutations to all on here, been meaning to swing by this forum to see what all the fuss is about. After doing gold plating mods for owners of e-cigs got me thinking to put my tabaco aside and try the e-smoke myself. And so the journey begins!


Wow, gold plating - we need to see some of those mods. Where are the owners hiding?
Most welcome to the forum. Do shout if you have any questions.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IcedVape

Maxxis said:


> I actually own 2 eGo Ones and about 4 tanks for them. The mini is super nice as a stealthy vape. Lasts quite a good amount of time on a charge and produces a really good vape. I use mine almost exclusively in the car and when out and about. I don't like carrying a big mod to the shops. Unless it's to the vape shop.
> 
> They do have some issues though. They leak at the strangest times. Always through the air vents at the bottom. No biggy as it is easy to clean and fairly minor.


Ok fantastic I want one for the same reason as an on the go that I can use anywhere and everywhere without worrying bout a huge mod. The leaking is just something that happens I guess. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxxis

IcedVape said:


> Ok fantastic I want one for the same reason as an on the go that I can use anywhere and everywhere without worrying bout a huge mod. The leaking is just something that happens I guess.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Couple of tips with it. 
1. Don't let the tank get too hot when vaping. Seems to cause some leaking as the coil builds up pressure. 
2. Don't let the juice level get too low.
3. Lock the damn thing. Had mine fire in my pocket. It burns like a mofo. 
4. Make sure the o-rings are always on the top and bottom of the coil
5. When opening the tank to refill, tighten the coil. Watch out to not pop the o-ring off.

Happy vapes otherwise.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

IcedVape said:


> Ok fantastic I want one for the same reason as an on the go that I can use anywhere and everywhere without worrying bout a huge mod. The leaking is just something that happens I guess.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


The Ego One gives a great vape imo. Vaped on a friend's one. He also complained about the leaking from the air slots. If you can live with that - a good acquisition. Personally, I do not want an atomizer leaking in my pocket.


----------



## IcedVape

Andre said:


> The Ego One gives a great vape imo. Vaped on a friend's one. He also complained about the leaking from the air slots. If you can live with that - a good acquisition. Personally, I do not want a atomizer leaking in my pocket.


Will keep that in mind and check out a few more options before I buy. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedVape

Maxxis said:


> Couple of tips with it.
> 1. Don't let the tank get too hot when vaping. Seems to cause some leaking as the coil builds up pressure.
> 2. Don't let the juice level get too low.
> 3. Lock the damn thing. Had mine fire in my pocket. It burns like a mofo.
> 4. Make sure the o-rings are always on the top and bottom of the coil
> 5. When opening the tank to refill, tighten the coil. Watch out to not pop the o-ring off.
> 
> Happy vapes otherwise.


Like a mofo haha thanks man will keep that in mind

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Maxxis . Enjoy your stay here .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eciginthebox

Hello, all, i'm a electronic cigarette retailer and wholesaler in China.


----------



## Alex

eciginthebox said:


> Hello, all, i'm a electronic cigarette retailer and wholesaler in China.



Hi, and welcome to our forum


----------



## Absolem

Smoking was always something that I considered to be very cool and I was always fascinated by smoking and the sort of instant sex appeal and allure it added to the blandest of individuals. You know when you are young that is way more important than any health risks or smelly consequences. Unfortunately I was never able to smoke. It made me horribly sick and despite my best efforts it just would not agree with me.


So I think it was somewhere earlier this year that my other half decided to buy a cheap twisp like device. Keeping in mind that he was once a smoker, this was quite concerning to me as I thought that this would eventually lead to him lighting up the smokes again… When he explained to me that there was nothing really harmful in it (0mg) I was very eager to try it for myself, but still weary of reliving a very unpleasant episode. I was however powerless against the sweet symphony of flavours enchanting my nose every day and I eventually succumbed.


I bought myself something similar to what he had, but in pink of course. It wasn’t long before he got bored with the device and upgraded to something a bit more substantial. When I saw the amount of vapour he was producing I was totally mesmerized and knew that I was officially hooked. I also wanted to create art. Think a vape cloud is just the most beautiful thing. 


I currently have the ego one mini, which is awesome. I can’t believe the amount of vapour that comes out of such a small device. I initially said I would never buy a box mod as it is too big and bulky, but I must admit after seeing the 50w Istick in pink I might just change my mind… o and the Kangertech subox mini in white is not too shabby at all. Just need to add a few pink seals to girly-it-up.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @eciginthebox and @Absolem . Enjoy your stay here .


----------



## BumbleBee

Absolem said:


> Smoking was always something that I considered to be very cool and I was always fascinated by smoking and the sort of instant sex appeal and allure it added to the blandest of individuals. You know when you are young that is way more important than any health risks or smelly consequences. Unfortunately I was never able to smoke. It made me horribly sick and despite my best efforts it just would not agree with me.
> 
> 
> So I think it was somewhere earlier this year that my other half decided to buy a cheap twisp like device. Keeping in mind that he was once a smoker, this was quite concerning to me as I thought that this would eventually lead to him lighting up the smokes again… When he explained to me that there was nothing really harmful in it (0mg) I was very eager to try it for myself, but still weary of reliving a very unpleasant episode. I was however powerless against the sweet symphony of flavours enchanting my nose every day and I eventually succumbed.
> 
> 
> I bought myself something similar to what he had, but in pink of course. It wasn’t long before he got bored with the device and upgraded to something a bit more substantial. When I saw the amount of vapour he was producing I was totally mesmerized and knew that I was officially hooked. I also wanted to create art. Think a vape cloud is just the most beautiful thing.
> 
> 
> I currently have the ego one mini, which is awesome. I can’t believe the amount of vapour that comes out of such a small device. I initially said I would never buy a box mod as it is too big and bulky, but I must admit after seeing the 50w Istick in pink I might just change my mind… o and the Kangertech subox mini in white is not too shabby at all. Just need to add a few pink seals to girly-it-up.


We as vapers don't like to encourage people to start vaping unless they're trying to get off smoking, but your case seems different. Well done to you both on deciding to Vape instead of going back to cigarettes.

Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it 

Ps. Have you seen the upcoming Kangertech Subox Nano? It's coming in pink and purple

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Absolem said:


> Smoking was always something that I considered to be very cool and I was always fascinated by smoking and the sort of instant sex appeal and allure it added to the blandest of individuals. You know when you are young that is way more important than any health risks or smelly consequences. Unfortunately I was never able to smoke. It made me horribly sick and despite my best efforts it just would not agree with me.
> 
> 
> So I think it was somewhere earlier this year that my other half decided to buy a cheap twisp like device. Keeping in mind that he was once a smoker, this was quite concerning to me as I thought that this would eventually lead to him lighting up the smokes again… When he explained to me that there was nothing really harmful in it (0mg) I was very eager to try it for myself, but still weary of reliving a very unpleasant episode. I was however powerless against the sweet symphony of flavours enchanting my nose every day and I eventually succumbed.
> 
> 
> I bought myself something similar to what he had, but in pink of course. It wasn’t long before he got bored with the device and upgraded to something a bit more substantial. When I saw the amount of vapour he was producing I was totally mesmerized and knew that I was officially hooked. I also wanted to create art. Think a vape cloud is just the most beautiful thing.
> 
> 
> I currently have the ego one mini, which is awesome. I can’t believe the amount of vapour that comes out of such a small device. I initially said I would never buy a box mod as it is too big and bulky, but I must admit after seeing the 50w Istick in pink I might just change my mind… o and the Kangertech subox mini in white is not too shabby at all. Just need to add a few pink seals to girly-it-up.



Welcome to the forum @Absolem 
Thanks for the lovely and detailed introduction
Wishing you well for your vape journey!
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions


----------



## kev mac

MJ INC said:


> Hi guys. New vaper here and thought I would join the forum, say hello and use the collective knowledge from the community. Quit smoking a while ago and have loved the vaping. Just got myself an Ileaf Istick 40W along with a nautilus mini tank. Really enjoying getting the true tastes from some of the quality juice out there.


@MJ INC welcome aboard, wish vapeing was invented 30 yrs. ago it's the best.


----------



## kev mac

Nick said:


> Afternoon guys, jus saying hello, new to the whole Vaping/E.Cig world, been of the smokes for a week now, reading through the forum looks like a made a rookie mistake straight of the bat and bought a twisp .... But hey its working so far, although i am having huge issues with the horrible bitter taste in my mouth, if someone can direct me to a link that deals with this issue i would apprecite it.





Lucian Rajah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> semi-new to all this.
> 
> Started with a TWISP, got an ESAM-T battery with a Kangertech F-MOW atomizer. That broke recently so I decided to do it properly (well sort of) and get a CF mod and a Subtank Mini.
> 
> With my CF mod I chose an LG 3200mAh 3.7v battery. I am looking to buy another battery as a spare, can anyone recommend anything better for my CF mod?
> 
> Only got my new gear today so looking forward to vaping the NCV Frooloops I picked up from Vape Cartel East Rand.
> 
> Looking forward to advice and insightful discussions!


@Lucian Rajah welcome to the forum LGs are all I use they are a good choice


Lucian Rajah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> semi-new to all this.
> 
> Started with a TWISP, got an ESAM-T battery with a Kangertech F-MOW atomizer. That broke recently so I decided to do it properly (well sort of) and get a CF mod and a Subtank Mini.
> 
> With my CF mod I chose an LG 3200mAh 3.7v battery. I am looking to buy another battery as a spare, can anyone recommend anything better for my CF mod?
> 
> Only got my new gear today so looking forward to vaping the NCV Frooloops I picked up from Vape Cartel East Rand.
> 
> Looking forward to advice and insightful discussions![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Oj0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm new here. Last year on 27 May I bought a Twisp dual pack and went cold turkey on cigarettes. I had been smoking at least a pack per day, if I ended up at a bar at night it could be three or four packs. It took about six months for me to move on to an MVP 2.0 and Nautilus Mini, which is when I also started trying out the premium imported brands. There were two that I really liked but for the most part I wasted far too much money on these juices.
> 
> About two months later I moved to the Atlantis and Smok XPro BT50, which I've been using since. I also tried the Kayfun v4, but it's just too inconvenient for me so I quickly moved back to the Atlantis. I have not touched a cigarette since the afternoon of 27 May 2014 and would rather chew glass than smoke again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nick it's great to be off smokes.I read on line awhile back about apple cider vinegar.Great for vape tongue and what ever ails you, one tbsp.per day.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Maxxis said:


> Couple of posts in but I think it is time to introduce myself.
> 
> Some of you may know me from the I AM VAPE AFRICA group on Facebook but either way.
> 
> About 3 months of cigs now. Current setups include Billow V2, Plume Veil, iStick 50W, eGo One, and a Snow Wolf.
> 
> Love this not only as a healthy alternative to smoking but also as a hobby and social interaction method. Met some really cool people so far. Love it.


@Maxxis you've got some nice gear,welcome and enjoy the vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StevoStevo

Greetings all new members and established members alike.

Stefan here AKA StevoStevo. I'm 25 YOA, originally from SummerSet West, now living in Hermanus. 

I have been smoking hand-rolled tobacco since 2010 (not long i know) but within that time it's taken it's toll on my body, I estimate to have smoked roughly 2.5 x 50g packets a month. If current calculations are correct that's a total of 6.875kgs worth, which as you can imagine has had dramatic effects... 

I had learnt about E-cigarettes in 2013, bought myself an Ego CE5 but everything about it, besides the flavors, was rather unsatisfactory and lead to my, near immediate relapse into smoking. The chain smoking continued up until the middle of last month when I started having some discomforts. I have since cut down on the smoking significantly but am however not cured of the habit entirely. I have scratched out the old Ego and found that the battery had gone. I rewired to USB and luckily the atties were still usable after a good wash, rewicking and rewiring which BTW, is VERY INTRICATE! This little solution was my only option for the time being as whatever spending money I have has gone into some big orders, all of which besides one, i am still waiting to receive. As you'll see, I've gone all out, the orders are as follows. 

RECEIVED: Concentrated & diluting liquids. All ordered from www.SkyBlueVaping.co.za
TFA Whipped Cream 10ml TFA-WCM X 1
TFA Fudge Brownie 10ml TFA-FBR X 1
TFA Vanilla Swirl 10ml TFA-VNS X 1
TFA White Chocolate 10ml TFA-WCH X 1
TFA Double Chocolate 10ml TFA-DCL X 1
TFA Spearmint 10ml TFA-SPMT X 1
TFA Toasted Marshmallow 10ml TFA-TMM X 1 
TFA Kalua and Cream 10ml TFA-KLC X 1 
TFA Brown Sugar 15ml TFA15-BRS X 1 
TFA Crème de menthe 10ml TFA-CDM X 1 
TFA Ripe Banana 10ml TFA-RBN X 1 
TFA Organic Strawberry 10ml TFA-OSB X 1 
TFA Blueberry Extra 10ml TFA-BBE X 1
DIY 250ml pure VG (BP) DIY 0.0 VG 250 X 2
DIY 250ml pure PG (BP) DIY 0.0 PG 250 X 1
TFA Apple 10ml TFA-APL X 1
30 AWG Kanthal A1 30ft YK-30 X 1

NOT YET RECEIVED: Ordered from multiple online stores.
Rechargeable Multi Battery Charger for 26650, 18650, 18350, 14500, 16340, 10440 Li-ion Batteries
4 X 1500 mAh 30A 18350 Rechargeable Li-ion Batter
4 X 2500 mAh TangsFire 30A 18650 Rechargeable Li-ion Battery
EGO USB VV Passthrough Variable Voltage
 KSD Vamo v7 VV Mod 40W Variable Voltage and Wattage
SMOK Xcube II box mod 160w vaporizer Variable Wattage and Temp control
SMOK TFV4 5ml Tank (RTA)
Youde Zephyrus OCC Sub ohm 5ml Tank (RTA)
SvoëMesto Kayfun v4 atomizer 4ml Tank (RTA)
Magma 22mm Rebuildable Dripper (RDA)
Veritas 22mm Rebuildable Dripper (RDA)
454 BigBlock 22mm 3ml Rebuildable Dripper (RDA)

Once these goodies arrive i plan to give up this nasty, stompie collecting habit entirely!
Expect lots of VapeMail uploads! =P

Hoping customs has it easy on me. I'm trying my bamndest to stay away from the smokes until these packages arrive.. Wish me luck. Happy vaping all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Thanks for the lengthy introduction @StevoStevo.

It's great to hear that you're diving into the deep-end 

I wish you all the best, and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @StevoStevo . Enjoy your stay here .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Swapinef, look forward to hearing them.


----------



## Nick

Welcome guys.. and good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Swapinef said:


> Hi , I'm new to this community , I used smoking for 5 years and it makes me looks bad , I gotta vaping last year and that feels more healthy and funny than ever . Like to share stories with you and enjoy vaping with you guys


Welcome @Swapinef 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## BumbleBee

StevoStevo said:


> Greetings all new members and established members alike.
> 
> Stefan here AKA StevoStevo. I'm 25 YOA, originally from SummerSet West, now living in Hermanus.
> 
> I have been smoking hand-rolled tobacco since 2010 (not long i know) but within that time it's taken it's toll on my body, I estimate to have smoked roughly 2.5 x 50g packets a month. If current calculations are correct that's a total of 6.875kgs worth, which as you can imagine has had dramatic effects...
> 
> I had learnt about E-cigarettes in 2013, bought myself an Ego CE5 but everything about it, besides the flavors, was rather unsatisfactory and lead to my, near immediate relapse into smoking. The chain smoking continued up until the middle of last month when I started having some discomforts. I have since cut down on the smoking significantly but am however not cured of the habit entirely. I have scratched out the old Ego and found that the battery had gone. I rewired to USB and luckily the atties were still usable after a good wash, rewicking and rewiring which BTW, is VERY INTRICATE! This little solution was my only option for the time being as whatever spending money I have has gone into some big orders, all of which besides one, i am still waiting to receive. As you'll see, I've gone all out, the orders are as follows.
> 
> RECEIVED: Concentrated & diluting liquids. All ordered from www.SkyBlueVaping.co.za
> TFA Whipped Cream 10ml TFA-WCM X 1
> TFA Fudge Brownie 10ml TFA-FBR X 1
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 10ml TFA-VNS X 1
> TFA White Chocolate 10ml TFA-WCH X 1
> TFA Double Chocolate 10ml TFA-DCL X 1
> TFA Spearmint 10ml TFA-SPMT X 1
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow 10ml TFA-TMM X 1
> TFA Kalua and Cream 10ml TFA-KLC X 1
> TFA Brown Sugar 15ml TFA15-BRS X 1
> TFA Crème de menthe 10ml TFA-CDM X 1
> TFA Ripe Banana 10ml TFA-RBN X 1
> TFA Organic Strawberry 10ml TFA-OSB X 1
> TFA Blueberry Extra 10ml TFA-BBE X 1
> DIY 250ml pure VG (BP) DIY 0.0 VG 250 X 2
> DIY 250ml pure PG (BP) DIY 0.0 PG 250 X 1
> TFA Apple 10ml TFA-APL X 1
> 30 AWG Kanthal A1 30ft YK-30 X 1
> 
> NOT YET RECEIVED: Ordered from multiple online stores.
> Rechargeable Multi Battery Charger for 26650, 18650, 18350, 14500, 16340, 10440 Li-ion Batteries
> 4 X 1500 mAh 30A 18350 Rechargeable Li-ion Batter
> 4 X 2500 mAh TangsFire 30A 18650 Rechargeable Li-ion Battery
> EGO USB VV Passthrough Variable Voltage
> KSD Vamo v7 VV Mod 40W Variable Voltage and Wattage
> SMOK Xcube II box mod 160w vaporizer Variable Wattage and Temp control
> SMOK TFV4 5ml Tank (RTA)
> Youde Zephyrus OCC Sub ohm 5ml Tank (RTA)
> SvoëMesto Kayfun v4 atomizer 4ml Tank (RTA)
> Magma 22mm Rebuildable Dripper (RDA)
> Veritas 22mm Rebuildable Dripper (RDA)
> 454 BigBlock 22mm 3ml Rebuildable Dripper (RDA)
> 
> Once these goodies arrive i plan to give up this nasty, stompie collecting habit entirely!
> Expect lots of VapeMail uploads! =P
> 
> Hoping customs has it easy on me. I'm trying my bamndest to stay away from the smokes until these packages arrive.. Wish me luck. Happy vaping all!


Welcome @StevoStevo 

Wow, it seem you went all out there, you've picked some really great gear and looks like you're going full steam into DIY juices too. A word of caution though, I feel that I must warn you that the batteries that you've bought sound extremely suspect. My advice would be to bin them but if you feel compelled to at least try them out I would exercise extreme caution. 1500mah for an 18350 is a blatant lie and there is certainly no way on this earth that you would be able to safely pull 30A from one without it exploding in a rather nasty chemical fire. Same goes for the 18650s, any battery with the word "Fire" in the name should be avoided like the plague. Other than that it sounds like you're going to have fun 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StevoStevo

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @StevoStevo
> 
> Wow, it seem you went all out there, you've picked some really great gear and looks like you're going full steam into DIY juices too. A word of caution though, I feel that I must warn you that the batteries that you've bought sound extremely suspect. My advice would be to bin them but if you feel compelled to at least try them out I would exercise extreme caution. 1500mah for an 18350 is a blatant lie and there is certainly no way on this earth that you would be able to safely pull 30A from one without it exploding in a rather nasty chemical fire. Same goes for the 18650s, any battery with the word "Fire" in the name should be avoided like the plague. Other than that it sounds like you're going to have fun
> 
> Enjoy the forum



Laugh my f***** vape out!! (LMFVO) Yeah no i know hey. Just trying to save a buck where i can as i've just about cleaned out my bank account with those orders. I'm aware that the green Sony batteries, the LG purple batteries and some other purple batteries are the best for high current mods but maaaan, they are pricey! So i opted for these, the 18650s stated that they come with a warranty so A++ on that. Thanks for the input bud, I'll definitely let everyone know how these puppies hold up!

Other than that, I'm very much of a DIY guy so if course I'm going to mix my own liquids and building my own coild, thus all those RDAs and RTAs. Besides, since the price of premixed flavor liquids are so high, i recon i've saved about a R2.5k on that purchase alone. I've seen the cheaper, "LiQua" flavors going for R130 for 30ml. SO, if i do the math. I have about 750ml worth of luiqid. (750ml / 30ml) * R130 = R3250.. I only spent R720. So R3250 - R720 = R2530... A substantial amount in savings... I say screw the nic as well, no need for that when you're going to be blowing clouds.  DIY all the way!


----------



## StevoStevo

Alex said:


> Thanks for the lengthy introduction @StevoStevo.
> It's great to hear that you're diving into the deep-end
> I wish you all the best, and welcome to the forum.



Thank you Alex! It's much appreciated!


----------



## tr1cky

hows it going been vaping for a year mixing my own juice and loving it hoping to pick some tips along the way im from the uk looks like a great site

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

tr1cky said:


> hows it going been vaping for a year mixing my own juice and loving it hoping to pick some tips along the way im from the uk looks like a great site


Welcome @tr1cky 

I'm sure you'll pick up a tip or two here, enjoy the forum


----------



## Nick

Hi @tr1cky .. also from the UK.. live here now. .welcome mate.. enjoy..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

tr1cky said:


> hows it going been vaping for a year mixing my own juice and loving it hoping to pick some tips along the way im from the uk looks like a great site



Welcome to the forum @tr1cky 
Congrats on the year of vaping
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here!


----------



## kev mac

StevoStevo said:


> Greetings all new members and established members alike.
> 
> Stefan here AKA StevoStevo. I'm 25 YOA, originally from SummerSet West, now living in Hermanus.
> 
> I have been smoking hand-rolled tobacco since 2010 (not long i know) but within that time it's taken it's toll on my body, I estimate to have smoked roughly 2.5 x 50g packets a month. If current calculations are correct that's a total of 6.875kgs worth, which as you can imagine has had dramatic effects...
> 
> I had learnt about E-cigarettes in 2013, bought myself an Ego CE5 but everything about it, besides the flavors, was rather unsatisfactory and lead to my, near immediate relapse into smoking. The chain smoking continued up until the middle of last month when I started having some discomforts. I have since cut down on the smoking significantly but am however not cured of the habit entirely. I have scratched out the old Ego and found that the battery had gone. I rewired to USB and luckily the atties were still usable after a good wash, rewicking and rewiring which BTW, is VERY INTRICATE! This little solution was my only option for the time being as whatever spending money I have has gone into some big orders, all of which besides one, i am still waiting to receive. As you'll see, I've gone all out, the orders are as follows.
> 
> RECEIVED: Concentrated & diluting liquids. All ordered from www.SkyBlueVaping.co.za
> TFA Whipped Cream 10ml TFA-WCM X 1
> TFA Fudge Brownie 10ml TFA-FBR X 1
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 10ml TFA-VNS X 1
> TFA White Chocolate 10ml TFA-WCH X 1
> TFA Double Chocolate 10ml TFA-DCL X 1
> TFA Spearmint 10ml TFA-SPMT X 1
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow 10ml TFA-TMM X 1
> TFA Kalua and Cream 10ml TFA-KLC X 1
> TFA Brown Sugar 15ml TFA15-BRS X 1
> TFA Crème de menthe 10ml TFA-CDM X 1
> TFA Ripe Banana 10ml TFA-RBN X 1
> TFA Organic Strawberry 10ml TFA-OSB X 1
> TFA Blueberry Extra 10ml TFA-BBE X 1
> DIY 250ml pure VG (BP) DIY 0.0 VG 250 X 2
> DIY 250ml pure PG (BP) DIY 0.0 PG 250 X 1
> TFA Apple 10ml TFA-APL X 1
> 30 AWG Kanthal A1 30ft YK-30 X 1
> 
> NOT YET RECEIVED: Ordered from multiple online stores.
> Rechargeable Multi Battery Charger for 26650, 18650, 18350, 14500, 16340, 10440 Li-ion Batteries
> 4 X 1500 mAh 30A 18350 Rechargeable Li-ion Batter
> 4 X 2500 mAh TangsFire 30A 18650 Rechargeable Li-ion Battery
> EGO USB VV Passthrough Variable Voltage
> KSD Vamo v7 VV Mod 40W Variable Voltage and Wattage
> SMOK Xcube II box mod 160w vaporizer Variable Wattage and Temp control
> SMOK TFV4 5ml Tank (RTA)
> Youde Zephyrus OCC Sub ohm 5ml Tank (RTA)
> SvoëMesto Kayfun v4 atomizer 4ml Tank (RTA)
> Magma 22mm Rebuildable Dripper (RDA)
> Veritas 22mm Rebuildable Dripper (RDA)
> 454 BigBlock 22mm 3ml Rebuildable Dripper (RDA)
> 
> Once these goodies arrive i plan to give up this nasty, stompie collecting habit entirely!
> Expect lots of VapeMail uploads! =P
> 
> Hoping customs has it easy on me. I'm trying my bamndest to stay away from the smokes until these packages arrive.. Wish me luck. Happy vaping all!


Went right for the deep end w/that order!


----------



## StevoStevo

kev mac said:


> Went right for the deep end w/that order!



Yes indeed. As they say, "Go big or go home"!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

@StevoStevo buddy,I'll be 60 soon and had smoked since childhood literally.I got into vapeing and I don't even consider smoking and wish the vape was around 35 yrs. ago. I was the proverbial heavy smoker and if I can quit anybody with an ounce of will and an ego pen can also.Good luck.Vapeing and the forum is a powerful one two punch against smoking.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StevoStevo

kev mac said:


> @StevoStevo buddy,I'll be 60 soon and had smoked since childhood literally.I got into vapeing and I don't even consider smoking and wish the vape was around 35 yrs. ago. I was the proverbial heavy smoker and if I can quit anybody with an ounce of will and an ego pen can also.Good luck.Vapeing and the forum is a powerful one two punch against smoking.



Thanks hey, the vote in confidence is refreshing!! It's worth mentioning that not all those items are for me. Dads bday is coming up soon so I'll be giving him the V7 with an attie or two of his choice. He's also been quite the smoker for the greater majority his life. Like me, he hadn't had much luck with the original cigarette shaped e-ciggies either, then i tried to get him to invest in an Ego EC5 when I got mine but he was hell bent on his cigarettes. And quite frankly, I know better than to argue with or try twist the arm of an old-school German. =P

Hopefully the new advances in the technology will get him to change his ways too. Pipes, cigarettes, hand rolling tobacco, it's all the same as you're essentially inhaling burning vegetation laden with pesticides, radiated fertilizers and what not all else being added. 

We shall see, the fact that it's a gift should persuade him. He may be stubborn but he's sentimental too so i'll gladly use that to an advantage if it means achieving good health!


----------



## kev mac

StevoStevo said:


> Thanks hey, the vote in confidence is refreshing!! It's worth mentioning that not all those items are for me. Dads bday is coming up soon so I'll be giving him the V7 with an attie or two of his choice. He's also been quite the smoker for the greater majority his life. Like me, he hadn't had much luck with the original cigarette shaped e-ciggies either, then i tried to get him to invest in an Ego EC5 when I got mine but he was hell bent on his cigarettes. And quite frankly, I know better than to argue with or try twist the arm of an old-school German. =P
> 
> Hopefully the new advances in the technology will get him to change his ways too. Pipes, cigarettes, hand rolling tobacco, it's all the same as you're essentially inhaling burning vegetation laden with pesticides, radiated fertilizers and what not all else being added.
> 
> We shall see, the fact that it's a gift should persuade him. He may be stubborn but he's sentimental too so i'll gladly use that to an advantage if it means achieving good health!


@StevoStevo a good son helping dad is a wonderful thing and I hope you succeed. You'll need a ejuice he enjoys to be successful. Might I suggest an ry4 tobacco flavor, it seems to hit a chord w/ long time smokers. Once again, luck to ya'.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StevoStevo

kev mac said:


> @StevoStevo a good son helping dad is a wonderful thing and I hope you succeed. You'll need a ejuice he enjoys to be successful. Might I suggest an ry4 tobacco flavor, it seems to hit a chord w/ long time smokers. Once again, luck to ya'.



It's much appreciated! And thanks a bunch for the Winner award! =]] .. I have heard only good things about RY4, unfortunately SkyBlue were all out at the time of my order. I know he enjoys his chocolate so i basically got Double-Chocolate and Fudge-Brownie for him. I don't have much of a sweet tooth myself, more of a fruity, spearmint, coffee, nuts or slight hints of menthol guy but figured I'd give the sweets a try too. I recon RY4 with about 2% menthol should be just perfect for him as his second choice of smokes is Stuyvesant menthol, first being Camel, not sure which tho. Your suggestion is however most certainly considered. It'll be in the next order for sure!


----------



## kev mac

StevoStevo said:


> It's much appreciated! And thanks a bunch for the Winner award! =]] .. I have heard only good things about RY4, unfortunately SkyBlue were all out at the time of my order. I know he enjoys his chocolate so i basically got Double-Chocolate and Fudge-Brownie for him. I don't have much of a sweet tooth myself, more of a fruity, spearmint, coffee, nuts or slight hints of menthol guy but figured I'd give the sweets a try too. I recon RY4 with about 2% menthol should be just perfect for him as his second choice of smokes is Stuyvesant menthol, first being Camel, not sure which tho. Your suggestion is however most certainly considered. It'll be in the next order for sure!


@StevoStevo I use ry4 (4.5ml.) Menthol (1.5ml.) pg.-vg.(50%-50%) for a30ml. bottle. I love this recipe, my A.D.V.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Hi Guys and Girls. One thing I have learned and can relate to is that 90 percent of us vapers has started out with a twisp, then the website (ecigssa) then something decent. So thank you twisp for helping us make the right choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IcedVape

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys and Girls. One thing I have learned and can relate to is that 90 percent of us vapers has started out with a twisp, then the website (ecigssa) then something decent. So thank you twisp for helping us make the right choice.


Hi Petrus I'm with you on this one.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## lobo

Hey guys & girls, my name is Miroslav and I am from P.E and been on the site for a while, mostly just browsing. Only started posting today. Been vaping a good couple of months and mostly do DIY juices. Go through way to much juice to keep buying juices. All ready had some great experiences from the community especially from Kieran and also the people over at Skyblue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tr1cky

love finding good recipes to make up to try like alsorts really sweets drinks tobaccos anything not buying juice not been for about 9 month just concentrates and making my own do like the strong flavours though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

lobo said:


> Hey guys & girls, my name is Miroslav and I am from P.E and been on the site for a while, mostly just browsing. Only started posting today. Been vaping a good couple of months and mostly do DIY juices. Go through way to much juice to keep buying juices. All ready had some great experiences from the community especially from Kieran and also the people over at Skyblue.


Most welcome. Looking forward to see your contributions. Happy vaping.


----------



## kev mac

lobo said:


> Hey guys & girls, my name is Miroslav and I am from P.E and been on the site for a while, mostly just browsing. Only started posting today. Been vaping a good couple of months and mostly do DIY juices. Go through way to much juice to keep buying juices. All ready had some great experiences from the community especially from Kieran and also the people over at Skyblue.


Welcome @lobo and @Tricky DIY is so important to me as a vaper.I agree I could never afford the juice I'm making for Pennies on the dollar. I'm so lucky to have hit on a recipe I love. Good luck to you both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salty C Bear

Good day Ladies and Gents, I thought it a good idea to introduce myself. My name is Claude and I am from sunny (well not at the moment) Cape Town. 
I've been vaping for about 2 years now. Started with Twisp, and quickly moved through a bajillion devices to try and find that perfect vape. I have recently realised there is no thing and that I will just have to settle with upgrading every once in a while to keep getting more out of it. 

I stumbled across the site in my search for vaping goods in Cape Town and have been creeper stalking threads for a while now. I will be active to semi active as work takes up like 90% of my time. 

Still looking for the perfect nickel build on my device so if anyone here is a pro builder let me know and I would appreciate any assistance with that. 

More than this, see you in the clouds. 

Salt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Salty C Bear said:


> Good day Ladies and Gents, I thought it a good idea to introduce myself. My name is Claude and I am from sunny (well not at the moment) Cape Town.
> I've been vaping for about 2 years now. Started with Twisp, and quickly moved through a bajillion devices to try and find that perfect vape. I have recently realised there is no thing and that I will just have to settle with upgrading every once in a while to keep getting more out of it.
> 
> I stumbled across the site in my search for vaping goods in Cape Town and have been creeper stalking threads for a while now. I will be active to semi active as work takes up like 90% of my time.
> 
> Still looking for the perfect nickel build on my device so if anyone here is a pro builder let me know and I would appreciate any assistance with that.
> 
> More than this, see you in the clouds.
> 
> Salt


Hi and welcome @Salty C Bear 

Great that you've decided to join up here, the more the merrier 

@Yiannaki is our Temperature Control fundi, I'm sure he can help with any nickel related questions. Maybe check out this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/nickel-builds.t10558/

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Salty C Bear said:


> Good day Ladies and Gents, I thought it a good idea to introduce myself. My name is Claude and I am from sunny (well not at the moment) Cape Town.
> I've been vaping for about 2 years now. Started with Twisp, and quickly moved through a bajillion devices to try and find that perfect vape. I have recently realised there is no thing and that I will just have to settle with upgrading every once in a while to keep getting more out of it.
> 
> I stumbled across the site in my search for vaping goods in Cape Town and have been creeper stalking threads for a while now. I will be active to semi active as work takes up like 90% of my time.
> 
> Still looking for the perfect nickel build on my device so if anyone here is a pro builder let me know and I would appreciate any assistance with that.
> 
> More than this, see you in the clouds.
> 
> Salt


@Salty C Bear welcome, there will be plenty of nickel build tips on the forum i'm sure


----------



## Joba

Hello everyone,my name is tony.Nice to meet you all and hope to make friends with you all.Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Joba said:


> Hello everyone,my name is tony.Nice to meet you all and hope to make friends with you all.Thanks!


Welcome to the forum @Joba


----------



## RudyMaart

Hey guys, Rudy here. Pleased to vape with you all... I started vaping cz I was on the stinks and then contracted TB and was sent to hospital for a fluid drain from my lungs and well, was told by everyone to stop smoking. Stopped smoking with much success but I could not let myself go crazy any longer. So I consulted my doctor and she said she wont advice me to do vape but she cant say that it is bad for me. So now I vape, got myself a Twisp Edge. So now I wana get the most out of this, it seems fun and exciting with all the flavours and designs and mods... So look out for me, I will be asking a lot of questions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

RudyMaart said:


> Hey guys, Rudy here. Pleased to vape with you all... I started vaping cz I was on the stinks and then contracted TB and was sent to hospital for a fluid drain from my lungs and well, was told by everyone to stop smoking. Stopped smoking with much success but I could not let myself go crazy any longer. So I consulted my doctor and she said she wont advice me to do vape but she cant say that it is bad for me. So now I vape, got myself a Twisp Edge. So now I wana get the most out of this, it seems fun and exciting with all the flavours and designs and mods... So look out for me, I will be asking a lot of questions


Hi Rudy. Welcome to the wonderful and flavourful world of vaping. We love questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick

Welcome @RudyMaart ... fire away with questions the guys on here are like the oracles of vaping...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Hey @Joba and @RudyMaart 

Welcome.


----------



## MilkDromeda

Hello all, new member on the forum after lurking for a few weeks. 

My vaping experience started way back when it was not very well known to the masses in South Africa. I imported most my hardware as none (what I wanted) was available locally at that time. After a while it got very expensive and unsatisfying and thus I gave up and started smoking again. My last mod was a Vamo 2 running a Kanger Protank 1, I still have this setup and vaping like I remember it. 

My cousin got me into vaping again after I tried his Eleaf 50w and Kanger Subtank Mini. This is what vaping had to be and now I have ordered my first hardware locally from SAVapeGear and looking forward to getting off the smokes (again).

The wealth of knowledge from this forum and local retailers has made it very easy to find exactly what I wanted.

Keep it up guys/girls!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

MilkDromeda said:


> Hello all, new member on the forum after lurking for a few weeks.
> 
> My vaping experience started way back when it was not very well known to the masses in South Africa. I imported most my hardware as none (what I wanted) was available locally at that time. After a while it got very expensive and unsatisfying and thus I gave up and started smoking again. My last mod was a Vamo 2 running a Kanger Protank 1, I still have this setup and vaping like I remember it.
> 
> My cousin got me into vaping again after I tried his Eleaf 50w and Kanger Subtank Mini. This is what vaping had to be and now I have ordered my first hardware locally from SAVapeGear and looking forward to getting off the smokes (again).
> 
> The wealth of knowledge from this forum and local retailers has made it very easy to find exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Keep it up guys/girls!


Most welcome to the forum. Saw the awesome gear you got in another thread. Enjoy and happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Machx

Hi fellow vapers

Just joined the forum and i am amazed at the popularity of vaping although i must say about time! I have been reading over a few discussions and introductions and i am very interested to now what is dropping? I use an evolution vape Spitfire, 1,8 ohm coil and a 1600mah battery with variable voltage from 3,2 to 4,8. Produces a great cloud with there evolution juices. Oh and i have never been a smoker but love the vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Joba @RudyMaart @Machx . Enjoy your stay here .


----------



## AmbzTheMidge

Stroodlepuff said:


> *All newbies*:
> 
> Firstly welcome . Please introduce yourselves and tell us a little about where you come from here. To do that just click on the last page number above and start typing in the "Write your reply" box at the bottom of that page.
> This thread is compulsory reading:
> What to expect on your vaping journey
> The following threads will help you a lot in understanding when browsing the forum:
> E-cig quick start guide
> What are electronic cigarettes
> For all those questions about the health aspects of electronic cigarettes:
> Health related facts about electronic cigarettes
> 
> [rsvp=24]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]


Heylo!! So my name is Amber but my friends call me Hobz or Midge. I come from Highlands North in Johannesburg but spend most of my time in Northriding with my other vaping peeps Jess, Liz and Ollie. I am a photographer and a nursery school teacher. I just started vaping with the odd cigarette here an there but trying to stop completely....Aaaaand yeah that's me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

bbvhrr


Joba said:


> Hello everyone,my name is tony.Nice to meet you all and hope to make friends with you all.Thanks!


@Joba you'll indeed make friends as well as enhance your vapeing experience


----------



## Naas

Hello all

Nice to meet u, Hope to have fun with the vaping experiance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

RudyMaart said:


> Hey guys, Rudy here. Pleased to vape with you all... I started vaping cz I was on the stinks and then contracted TB and was sent to hospital for a fluid drain from my lungs and well, was told by everyone to stop smoking. Stopped smoking with much success but I could not let myself go crazy any longer. So I consulted my doctor and she said she wont advice me to do vape but she cant say that it is bad for me. So now I vape, got myself a Twisp Edge. So now I wana get the most out of this, it seems fun and exciting with all the flavours and designs and mods... So look out for me, I will be asking a lot of questions


RudyMaart It was a heart attack that got me into the vape so I relate to you.I enjoy vapeing so much that I'd never go back to smokes.Enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

MilkDromeda said:


> Hello all, new member on the forum after lurking for a few weeks.
> 
> My vaping experience started way back when it was not very well known to the masses in South Africa. I imported most my hardware as none (what I wanted) was available locally at that time. After a while it got very expensive and unsatisfying and thus I gave up and started smoking again. My last mod was a Vamo 2 running a Kanger Protank 1, I still have this setup and vaping like I remember it.
> 
> My cousin got me into vaping again after I tried his Eleaf 50w and Kanger Subtank Mini. This is what vaping had to be and now I have ordered my first hardware locally from SAVapeGear and looking forward to getting off the smokes (again).
> 
> The wealth of knowledge from this forum and local retailers has made it very easy to find exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Keep it up guys/girls!


@MilkDromeda welcome,vapeing has made so many strides in just the last yr. it's mind boggling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Naas said:


> Hello all
> 
> Nice to meet u, Hope to have fun with the vaping experiance.


You will@Naas welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

AmbzTheMidge said:


> Heylo!! So my name is Amber but my friends call me Hobz or Midge. I come from Highlands North in Johannesburg but spend most of my time in Northriding with my other vaping peeps Jess, Liz and Ollie. I am a photographer and a nursery school teacher. I just started vaping with the odd cigarette here an there but trying to stop completely....Aaaaand yeah that's me


Most welcome to the forum, Midge. Great to hear you have started on the flavour journey. Take your own time, no rush. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


Naas said:


> Hello all
> 
> Nice to meet u, Hope to have fun with the vaping experiance.


Great to welcome you to the forum @Naas. For sure you are going to have fun. Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

AmbzTheMidge said:


> Heylo!! So my name is Amber but my friends call me Hobz or Midge. I come from Highlands North in Johannesburg but spend most of my time in Northriding with my other vaping peeps Jess, Liz and Ollie. I am a photographer and a nursery school teacher. I just started vaping with the odd cigarette here an there but trying to stop completely....Aaaaand yeah that's me


@AmbzTheMidge with the help of your fellow forum members and a good vape you'll be down to 0 cigs in no time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac

Machx said:


> Hi fellow vapers
> 
> Just joined the forum and i am amazed at the popularity of vaping although i must say about time! I have been reading over a few discussions and introductions and i am very interested to now what is dropping? I use an evolution vape Spitfire, 1,8 ohm coil and a 1600mah battery with variable voltage from 3,2 to 4,8. Produces a great cloud with there evolution juices. Oh and i have never been a smoker but love the vaping.


Welcome to the forum @Machx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RudyMaart said:


> Hey guys, Rudy here. Pleased to vape with you all... I started vaping cz I was on the stinks and then contracted TB and was sent to hospital for a fluid drain from my lungs and well, was told by everyone to stop smoking. Stopped smoking with much success but I could not let myself go crazy any longer. So I consulted my doctor and she said she wont advice me to do vape but she cant say that it is bad for me. So now I vape, got myself a Twisp Edge. So now I wana get the most out of this, it seems fun and exciting with all the flavours and designs and mods... So look out for me, I will be asking a lot of questions



Welcome to the forum @RudyMaart 
I like your doctor! She sounds very reasonable
Vaping can be an exciting journey and it is filled with lots of great surprises
Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MilkDromeda said:


> Hello all, new member on the forum after lurking for a few weeks.
> 
> My vaping experience started way back when it was not very well known to the masses in South Africa. I imported most my hardware as none (what I wanted) was available locally at that time. After a while it got very expensive and unsatisfying and thus I gave up and started smoking again. My last mod was a Vamo 2 running a Kanger Protank 1, I still have this setup and vaping like I remember it.
> 
> My cousin got me into vaping again after I tried his Eleaf 50w and Kanger Subtank Mini. This is what vaping had to be and now I have ordered my first hardware locally from SAVapeGear and looking forward to getting off the smokes (again).
> 
> The wealth of knowledge from this forum and local retailers has made it very easy to find exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Keep it up guys/girls!



Welcome to the forum @MilkDromeda 
Congrats on your renewed vaping journey
And thank you for the compliment. We have a great place here indeed
Wishing you all the best and let us know how its going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Machx said:


> Hi fellow vapers
> 
> Just joined the forum and i am amazed at the popularity of vaping although i must say about time! I have been reading over a few discussions and introductions and i am very interested to now what is dropping? I use an evolution vape Spitfire, 1,8 ohm coil and a 1600mah battery with variable voltage from 3,2 to 4,8. Produces a great cloud with there evolution juices. Oh and i have never been a smoker but love the vaping.



Welcome to the forum @Machx
Yip, vaping is growing and becoming more popular by the week
I assume your question is "what is dripping", and not "dropping".
Dripping is when you have an atomiser that does not have a tank of juice onboard and you drip drops of juice directly on the wick or in the atomiser then puff a few puffs till its dry, then drip again.

Dripping generally produces better flavour than basic tanks but it is less convenient for travelling around with your vape.

Nowadays though, tanks are coming out with flavour nearly as good as drippers.

Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

AmbzTheMidge said:


> Heylo!! So my name is Amber but my friends call me Hobz or Midge. I come from Highlands North in Johannesburg but spend most of my time in Northriding with my other vaping peeps Jess, Liz and Ollie. I am a photographer and a nursery school teacher. I just started vaping with the odd cigarette here an there but trying to stop completely....Aaaaand yeah that's me



Welcome @AmbzTheMidge 
Congrats on the vaping. With the right gear and juice you will be kicking the stinkies (cigs) in no time
Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place. 

By the way, we have a vape meet in Sandton this Saturday, 5th September. 
Its free to attend and will be great fun. Loads of vapers, gear and juices
I suggest if you have a chance, come to the meet and i am sure you will find it very useful and a lot of fun. 
Check out this thread and if you would like to attend, just RSVP on the first post
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-september.t14168/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Naas said:


> Hello all
> 
> Nice to meet u, Hope to have fun with the vaping experiance.



Welcome @Naas
Hope you will have lots of fun
All the best and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmbzTheMidge

Silver said:


> Welcome @AmbzTheMidge
> Congrats on the vaping. With the right gear and juice you will be kicking the stinkies (cigs) in no time
> Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place.
> 
> By the way, we have a vape meet in Sandton this Saturday, 5th September.
> Its free to attend and will be great fun. Loads of vapers, gear and juices
> I suggest if you have a chance, come to the meet and i am sure you will find it very useful and a lot of fun.
> Check out this thread and if you would like to attend, just RSVP on the first post
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-september.t14168/


I shall be there!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## th1rte3n

Hi guys
Have been lurking around for a week or two and already got a lot info. Never been on the stinkies but was a avid hookah smoker.
Was always trying new methods, coals, bowls etc. to get better flavor and clouds. But with vaping you get more reward for the effort you put in so I am sold..haha

My girlfriend got me a Evic VT with the Ego mega tank for my birthday so that's basically how I officially started vaping. Been vaping on her Istick 30w/Nautilus mini before that so maybe she was tired of me hogging her vape...haha

Anyway looking forward to getting to know you guys and learning more about all things Vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*Attention all newer members based in the Gauteng area*

We are having an *ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet *this *Saturday 5 September at 12h00 *- in Sandton

Its free to attend and will be great fun. Loads of vapers, gear and juices.

This is an ideal opportunity to try out new gear, new juices and to meet other vapers in the community. There will also be prizes on the day and some awesome vape vendors. 

I suggest if you have a chance, come to the meet and I am sure you will find it very useful and a lot of fun. 

Check out this thread for the details and if you would like to attend, *just RSVP on the first post*
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-september.t14168/



This was a photo from the 3rd Vape Meet at a different venue more than a year ago.
It was a chilly winter's day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Khan83

Hi Guys

Names Farhad & I'm from Durban. Never been one to join forums but seeing what an awesome community you guys have created here I couldn't help but want to be a part of it.

Started Twisping around 2 years ago as a means to save money cos analogues were costing me around 2K a month(2 to 2.5 packs a day) but could never really kick the habit as I honestly enjoyed smoking . Also never got much of a hit out of the Twisp.

Purchased a Kanger Subox just over a month ago & I can confidently say that I am never going back to analogues again. Really enjoying building my own coils & mixing my own juices(_there just has to be a better way of saying that_).

Not saving a cent but thoroughly enjoying the experience. 

Anywhos , looking forward being part of this forum & to you guys , keep up the great work.....cheers

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Khan83 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Names Farhad & I'm from Durban. Never been one to join forums but seeing what an awesome community you guys have created here I couldn't help but want to be a part of it.
> 
> Started Twisping around 2 years ago as a means to save money cos analogues were costing me around 2K a month(2 to 2.5 packs a day) but could never really kick the habit as I honestly enjoyed smoking . Also never got much of a hit out of the Twisp.
> 
> Purchased a Kanger Subox just over a month ago & I can confidently say that I am never going back to analogues again. Really enjoying building my own coils & mixing my own juices(_there just has to be a better way of saying that_).
> 
> Not saving a cent but thoroughly enjoying the experience.
> 
> Anywhos , looking forward being part of this forum & to you guys , keep up the great work.....cheers


Most welcome to the forum and the club where none saves money, but have kicked the stinky habit and are having fun. Happy vaping.


----------



## Coco

Well, may as well... And since helpful responses always points to 'please introduce yourself', I'll do that first.

Started vaping around 2008, some Twisp device (got me off stinkies after around 6 months of dual-use - I never really wanted to stop smoking, it just allowed me to smoke in my office), then onto DES 901's, made the switch to 510's when they came out, etc. etc. Basically, through the years I have spent enough to have bought a small farm (in another life). 

Start vaping they said, it will be cheaper, they said... Anyway,

Have most of the toys available, but really don't mind toodle-puffing on an eGo One. Have one to my right, a STM with iStick 40W TC in front of me, eVic to my left and a bunch of RDA's lying around in front of me. (Velocity, Atty3, etc. etc.) And I reach for the eGo 1ohm, go figure... Hell, I do it because I like it and am addicted, battery life beats clouds, I like small devices and toodle-puffing helps me contain juice consumption. (And I miss the days of going through 10ml a week...)

These days I buy mostly from The Vape Shop (Melrose Arch - not in the vendor list of BM's, tsk-tsk) or I go to my old-faithful eCiggies. When I'm willing to wait till the next day that is...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Angilo

straying away from any professionalism here,
i'm just another dude that has found this wonderful
world of vaping

been vaping for about 1 year and 2 months, when i started
vaping i decided to ween myself off gradually instead of just
dropping smoking totally, so i smoked a few cigarettes per
day (even though i didn't want to), i stuck to this for a few
weeks, cigarettes became my backup while i was adapting
and learning about the devices i was using, until i got my
first mech and a few batteries, the only time i have a few
drags from a cigarette is to remind me of how absolutely
gross it is

i've spent many hours getting to know every aspect
of the industry and subculture, also by experimenting,
pushing devices to their limits

i am here to share all the information i have gained to help
the industry/individuals grow into more efficient practical
products/vapers

i am proud to be on this forum, to help contribute and know that
i am a part of one of the main sources of information in za

subohm ya fuckn dicks off

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Coco said:


> Well, may as well... And since helpful responses always points to 'please introduce yourself', I'll do that first.
> 
> Started vaping around 2008, some Twisp device (got me off stinkies after around 6 months of dual-use - I never really wanted to stop smoking, it just allowed me to smoke in my office), then onto DES 901's, made the switch to 510's when they came out, etc. etc. Basically, through the years I have spent enough to have bought a small farm (in another life).
> 
> Start vaping they said, it will be cheaper, they said... Anyway,
> 
> Have most of the toys available, but really don't mind toodle-puffing on an eGo One. Have one to my right, a STM with iStick 40W TC in front of me, eVic to my left and a bunch of RDA's lying around in front of me. (Velocity, Atty3, etc. etc.) And I reach for the eGo 1ohm, go figure... Hell, I do it because I like it and am addicted, battery life beats clouds, I like small devices and toodle-puffing helps me contain juice consumption. (And I miss the days of going through 10ml a week...)
> 
> These days I buy mostly from The Vape Shop (Melrose Arch - not in the vendor list of BM's, tsk-tsk) or I go to my old-faithful eCiggies. When I'm willing to wait till the next day that is...



Welcome to the forum @Coco
Hope you enjoy your stay.
Congrats on the vaping


----------



## Silver

gasPhase aNg said:


> straying away from any professionalism here,
> i'm just another dude that has found this wonderful
> world of vaping
> 
> been vaping for about 1 year and 2 months, when i started
> vaping i decided to ween myself off gradually instead of just
> dropping smoking totally, so i smoked a few cigarettes per
> day (even though i didn't want to), i stuck to this for a few
> weeks, cigarettes became my backup while i was adapting
> and learning about the devices i was using, until i got my
> first mech and a few batteries, the only time i have a few
> drags from a cigarette is to remind me of how absolutely
> gross it is
> 
> i've spent many hours getting to know every aspect
> of the industry and subculture, also by experimenting,
> pushing devices to their limits
> 
> i am here to share all the information i have gained to help
> the industry/individuals grow into more efficient practical
> products/vapers
> 
> i am the owner of gasPhase, i specialise in Custom Pre-Built
> Coils, and will transition to a Resistance Wire supplier as the
> demand increases, main focus is NiChrome80 aka NiKrothal®80
> by the original high quality Kanthal® (there are many other plans
> for the future though)
> 
> i'll end off here, to avoid people falling asleep half way through
> 
> i am proud to be on this forum, to help contribute and know that
> i am a part of one of the main sources of information in za
> 
> subohm ya fuckn dicks off



Welcome to the forum @gasPhase aNg 
I think we met briefly at yesterday's vape meet


----------



## Eequinox

Khan83 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Names Farhad & I'm from Durban. Never been one to join forums but seeing what an awesome community you guys have created here I couldn't help but want to be a part of it.
> 
> Started Twisping around 2 years ago as a means to save money cos analogues were costing me around 2K a month(2 to 2.5 packs a day) but could never really kick the habit as I honestly enjoyed smoking . Also never got much of a hit out of the Twisp.
> 
> Purchased a Kanger Subox just over a month ago & I can confidently say that I am never going back to analogues again. Really enjoying building my own coils & mixing my own juices(_there just has to be a better way of saying that_).
> 
> Not saving a cent but thoroughly enjoying the experience.
> 
> Anywhos , looking forward being part of this forum & to you guys , keep up the great work.....cheers


i can 100% relate to that it all changed for me when i switched to the subox mini as well


----------



## Angilo

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @gasPhase aNg
> I think we met briefly at yesterday's vape meet



i didn't meet no building named @Silver


----------



## kev mac

th1rte3n said:


> Hi guys
> Have been lurking around for a week or two and already got a lot info. Never been on the stinkies but was a avid hookah smoker.
> Was always trying new methods, coals, bowls etc. to get better flavor and clouds. But with vaping you get more reward for the effort you put in so I am sold..haha
> 
> My girlfriend got me a Evic VT with the Ego mega tank for my birthday so that's basically how I officially started vaping. Been vaping on her Istick 30w/Nautilus mini before that so maybe she was tired of me hogging her vape...haha
> 
> Anyway looking forward to getting to know you guys and learning more about all things Vape.


@th1rte3n welcome to the forum.So nice to see couples vape together, wish I could but the Mrs. is a tough nut I'd just like to get her off the cigs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Khan83 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Names Farhad & I'm from Durban. Never been one to join forums but seeing what an awesome community you guys have created here I couldn't help but want to be a part of it.
> 
> Started Twisping around 2 years ago as a means to save money cos analogues were costing me around 2K a month(2 to 2.5 packs a day) but could never really kick the habit as I honestly enjoyed smoking . Also never got much of a hit out of the Twisp.
> 
> Purchased a Kanger Subox just over a month ago & I can confidently say that I am never going back to analogues again. Really enjoying building my own coils & mixing my own juices(_there just has to be a better way of saying that_).
> 
> Not saving a cent but thoroughly enjoying the experience.
> 
> Anywhos , looking forward being part of this forum & to you guys , keep up the great work.....cheers


@Khan83 good to have you,vapeing is an awesome pastime.


----------



## kev mac

Angilo said:


> straying away from any professionalism here,
> i'm just another dude that has found this wonderful
> world of vaping
> 
> been vaping for about 1 year and 2 months, when i started
> vaping i decided to ween myself off gradually instead of just
> dropping smoking totally, so i smoked a few cigarettes per
> day (even though i didn't want to), i stuck to this for a few
> weeks, cigarettes became my backup while i was adapting
> and learning about the devices i was using, until i got my
> first mech and a few batteries, the only time i have a few
> drags from a cigarette is to remind me of how absolutely
> gross it is
> 
> i've spent many hours getting to know every aspect
> of the industry and subculture, also by experimenting,
> pushing devices to their limits
> 
> i am here to share all the information i have gained to help
> the industry/individuals grow into more efficient practical
> products/vapers
> 
> i am proud to be on this forum, to help contribute and know that
> i am a part of one of the main sources of information in za
> 
> subohm ya fuckn dicks off


Hello @Angilo !


----------



## kev mac

Coco said:


> Well, may as well... And since helpful responses always points to 'please introduce yourself', I'll do that first.
> 
> Started vaping around 2008, some Twisp device (got me off stinkies after around 6 months of dual-use - I never really wanted to stop smoking, it just allowed me to smoke in my office), then onto DES 901's, made the switch to 510's when they came out, etc. etc. Basically, through the years I have spent enough to have bought a small farm (in another life).
> 
> Start vaping they said, it will be cheaper, they said... Anyway,
> 
> Have most of the toys available, but really don't mind toodle-puffing on an eGo One. Have one to my right, a STM with iStick 40W TC in front of me, eVic to my left and a bunch of RDA's lying around in front of me. (Velocity, Atty3, etc. etc.) And I reach for the eGo 1ohm, go figure... Hell, I do it because I like it and am addicted, battery life beats clouds, I like small devices and toodle-puffing helps me contain juice consumption. (And I miss the days of going through 10ml a week...)
> 
> These days I buy mostly from The Vape Shop (Melrose Arch - not in the vendor list of BM's, tsk-tsk) or I go to my old-faithful eCiggies. When I'm willing to wait till the next day that is...


Hi @Coco enjoy the forum.


----------



## Coco

kev mac said:


> Hi @Coco enjoy the forum.



Thanks. Honestly, have been for a while already. Finally signed-up to help out on a question in a thread, but missed it by a couple of hours.


----------



## kev mac

Coco said:


> Thanks. Honestly, have been for a while already. Finally signed-up to help out on a question in a thread, but missed it by a couple of hours.


I thought you were familiar,lol


----------



## Angilo

kev mac said:


> Hello @Angilo !



hey @kev mac


----------



## Paulie

Welcome guys and gals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coco

kev mac said:


> I thought you were familiar,lol



Yes, that feeling you got from somebody watching your every move... that was me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to all the new members . Enjoy your stay here .


----------



## Andre

Angilo said:


> straying away from any professionalism here,
> i'm just another dude that has found this wonderful
> world of vaping
> 
> been vaping for about 1 year and 2 months, when i started
> vaping i decided to ween myself off gradually instead of just
> dropping smoking totally, so i smoked a few cigarettes per
> day (even though i didn't want to), i stuck to this for a few
> weeks, cigarettes became my backup while i was adapting
> and learning about the devices i was using, until i got my
> first mech and a few batteries, the only time i have a few
> drags from a cigarette is to remind me of how absolutely
> gross it is
> 
> i've spent many hours getting to know every aspect
> of the industry and subculture, also by experimenting,
> pushing devices to their limits
> 
> i am here to share all the information i have gained to help
> the industry/individuals grow into more efficient practical
> products/vapers
> 
> i am proud to be on this forum, to help contribute and know that
> i am a part of one of the main sources of information in za
> 
> subohm ya fuckn dicks off


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit, at last. Looking forward to you contributions. Happy vaping.


----------



## th1rte3n

kev mac said:


> @th1rte3n welcome to the forum.So nice to see couples vape together, wish I could but the Mrs. is a tough nut I'd just like to get her off the cigs.



Thanks @kev mac. Good luck in converting the Mrs. hope you win the battle!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Hi All enjoy the stay


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Hey Everyone. I'm Aidan. 22 yoa. BeardedVaper93 is my handle, always willing to chat and help where i can. I live in pta, so keep me posted and let's arrange a meet. coil.wick.vape.repeat.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

th1rte3n said:


> Hi guys
> Have been lurking around for a week or two and already got a lot info. Never been on the stinkies but was a avid hookah smoker.
> Was always trying new methods, coals, bowls etc. to get better flavor and clouds. But with vaping you get more reward for the effort you put in so I am sold..haha
> 
> My girlfriend got me a Evic VT with the Ego mega tank for my birthday so that's basically how I officially started vaping. Been vaping on her Istick 30w/Nautilus mini before that so maybe she was tired of me hogging her vape...haha
> 
> Anyway looking forward to getting to know you guys and learning more about all things Vape.



Welcome to the forum @th1rte3n 
Wishing you all the best with your vape journey
Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hey Everyone. I'm Aidan. 22 yoa. BeardedVaper93 is my handle, always willing to chat and help where i can. I live in pta, so keep me posted and let's arrange a meet. coil.wick.vape.repeat.



Welcome to the forum @BeardedVaper93 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @BeardedVaper93 .


----------



## kev mac

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hey Everyone. I'm Aidan. 22 yoa. BeardedVaper93 is my handle, always willing to chat and help where i can. I live in pta, so keep me posted and let's arrange a meet. coil.wick.vape.repeat.


@BeardedVaper93 welcome, do you really have a beard?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nick

kev mac said:


> @BeardedVaper93 welcome, do you really have a beard?


Welcome @BeardedVaper93
@kev mac I was wondering if there was another 92 beard vapers on the forum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

kev mac said:


> @BeardedVaper93 welcome, do you really have a beard?



Why yes i do hey:


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Nick said:


> Welcome @BeardedVaper93
> @kev mac I was wondering if there was another 92 beard vapers on the forum



i was born in 93 hence the digits...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Dubz said:


> Welcome to the forum @BeardedVaper93 .



Thank Bud


----------



## That Guy

Hi All! My name is Gustaf and I've been vaping for just over a year now, started with the cheapies and worked my way through to an iStick 40W TC and Kanger nano tank. Very happy with both of them. Anyway, I've been lurking on a few sites for a while, learning to solve leaks and gurgles and dry hits. Long story short: Just get a mod and spare yourself the trouble and money. Looking forward to get to know you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nick

Welcome @That Guy 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Big group welcome to all the new members :hug:

Hope you enjoy the forum and find what you're looking for, have fun guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

That Guy said:


> Hi All! My name is Gustaf and I've been vaping for just over a year now, started with the cheapies and worked my way through to an iStick 40W TC and Kanger nano tank. Very happy with both of them. Anyway, I've been lurking on a few sites for a while, learning to solve leaks and gurgles and dry hits. Long story short: Just get a mod and spare yourself the trouble and money. Looking forward to get to know you!


Most welcome @That Guy Gustaf. Yeah, we all pay those school fees. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## Mitchell Dean

Hey Peeps,

Tiny introduction - My Name is Mitch and i stay in Edenvale JHB. I have been vaping for a year and a half now and have not touched a smoke since!

I am 24 and definitely addicted to vaping !

Always willing to help if I can.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Mitchell Dean said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Tiny introduction - My Name is Mitch and i stay in Edenvale JHB. I have been vaping for a year and a half now and have not touched a smoke since!
> 
> I am 24 and definitely addicted to vaping !
> 
> Always willing to help if I can.


Welcome to the forum Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Dean

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum Mitch


thank you Bud : cant believe i have been missing out on this website for so long haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Mitchell Dean said:


> Hey Peeps,
> 
> Tiny introduction - My Name is Mitch and i stay in Edenvale JHB. I have been vaping for a year and a half now and have not touched a smoke since!
> 
> I am 24 and definitely addicted to vaping !
> 
> Always willing to help if I can.



Welcome to the forum @Mitchell Dean 

Glad to see we have another East rand vaper 

Congrats on the 1 and a half year mark 

Enjoy the forum. We have a very special place here!


----------



## Seanc

Morning

My name is Sean and I am pretty new to the game.

Managed to Drop the cigarettes the day I got my first Mod.
Thanks to a colleague and fellow vaper I have been smoke free for a couple weeks now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Seanc said:


> Morning
> 
> My name is Sean and I am pretty new to the game.
> 
> Managed to Drop the cigarettes the day I got my first Mod.
> Thanks to a colleague and fellow vaper I have been smoke free for a couple weeks now.


Morning @Seanc. Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Trust you are having fun now that your taste buds are recovering. Happy vaping.


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Seanc . Congrats on kicking the stinkies . Enjoy your stay here .


----------



## BumbleBee

Seanc said:


> Morning
> 
> My name is Sean and I am pretty new to the game.
> 
> Managed to Drop the cigarettes the day I got my first Mod.
> Thanks to a colleague and fellow vaper I have been smoke free for a couple weeks now.


Welcome Sean, well done on making the switch. Enjoy the forum


----------



## masterawai

Hi everyone. I'm new here and looking forward to learn knowledge about vaping. Thanks


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @masterawai, hope you find the info you need


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the community @masterawai


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @masterawai .


----------



## joshsher420

Hi everyone ive been off icky sticks for about 6 months i was hooked on them and they did nothing but block me up, got into vaping on the aerotank with the cloupor mini from @vaporize.co.za and been a loyal customer to him ever since he sells the best shit and best flavours. Currently using the invader mini 50w tc mod and the squape reloaded rta, also using my baal rda.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

joshsher420 said:


> Hi everyone ive been off icky sticks for about 6 months i was hooked on them and they did nothing but block me up, got into vaping on the aerotank with the cloupor mini from @vaporize.co.za and been a loyal customer to him ever since he sells the best shit and best flavours. Currently using the invader mini 50w tc mod and the squape reloaded rta, also using my baal rda.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. @vaporize has been a supporting vendor on this forum from the early days - and only positive reports.
Always wanted to try the Squape Reloaded as it looks an easy tank. Got a GEM in the end, which uses the same principle. A great vape. 
Happy vaping.


----------



## joshsher420

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. @vaporize has been a supporting vendor on this forum from the early days - and only positive reports.
> Always wanted to try the Squape Reloaded as it looks an easy tank. Got a GEM in the end, which uses the same principle. A great vape.
> Happy vaping.


thanks andre, squape is very easy and lekka build im using a nickle 0.12 ohm build and its a great vape flavour and clouds very similar to the gem. thanks for the welcome and happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick

joshsher420 said:


> Hi everyone ive been off icky sticks for about 6 months i was hooked on them and they did nothing but block me up, got into vaping on the aerotank with the cloupor mini from @vaporize.co.za and been a loyal customer to him ever since he sells the best shit and best flavours. Currently using the invader mini 50w tc mod and the squape reloaded rta, also using my baal rda.


Welcome @joshsher420

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

joshsher420 said:


> Hi everyone ive been off icky sticks for about 6 months i was hooked on them and they did nothing but block me up, got into vaping on the aerotank with the cloupor mini from @vaporize.co.za and been a loyal customer to him ever since he sells the best shit and best flavours. Currently using the invader mini 50w tc mod and the squape reloaded rta, also using my baal rda.



Welcome to the forum @joshsher420 
Congrats on being off the "icky sticks" (love that by the way) for 6 months
Great to hear you are going well with the vaping
Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place.


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @joshsher420


----------



## Kilherza

Hi all my name is Dane and I have a kanger tech subox mini haven't been long in vaping but getting there just need to find the best flavours and best settings so hopefully I will learn alot here and iam currently in new Zealand for holiday be back in sa soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Kilherza said:


> Hi all my name is Dane and I have a kanger tech subox mini haven't been long in vaping but getting there just need to find the best flavours and best settings so hopefully I will learn alot here and iam currently in new Zealand for holiday be back in sa soon


Welcome @Kilherza, I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for here  Congrats on making the switch to digital, the subox is a great way to get started


----------



## kev mac

BeardedVaper93 said:


> i was born in 93 hence the digits...


I have shoes older lol


----------



## kev mac

Seanc said:


> Morning
> 
> My name is Sean and I am pretty new to the game.
> 
> Managed to Drop the cigarettes the day I got my first Mod.
> Thanks to a colleague and fellow vaper I have been smoke free for a couple weeks now.


Good luck on quitting, and welcome to all new forum members!


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Kilherza? Any relation to Oscar? Lol welcome to the form guys

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Kilherza said:


> Hi all my name is Dane and I have a kanger tech subox mini haven't been long in vaping but getting there just need to find the best flavours and best settings so hopefully I will learn alot here and iam currently in new Zealand for holiday be back in sa soon



Welcome to the forum @Kilherza 
Congrats on getting into vaping. Great thing you doing
Enjoy your stay and make sure to check out the e-liquid juice reviews on here for ideas on vairous juices
There are so many juices to choose from and the great thing is that nowadays there is no shortage of high quality local juices that are not too expensive. Check out the offerings from the awesome local retailers registered on this forum. 
All the best.


----------



## Kilherza

Thanks guys will do


----------



## Dullz_vap3

Howzit going guys
I'm Abdullah (would have put a cooler display name but i didn't realise thag name was infact username)
I'm from durban, currently in school. Matric year so it's a bit tough. I don't know if there are many teens on the forum but it's cool to be here already.
Been using my twisp clearo for some time now. Getting into vaping. Planning on using the kanger subtank mini and eleaf iStick.
Would also like to go more in depth onto RBA's and stuff
But yeah, got trials and finals to worry about so the more in depth stuff will have to wait

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Abdullah said:


> Howzit going guys
> I'm Abdullah (would have put a cooler display name but i didn't realise thag name was infact username)
> I'm from durban, currently in school. Matric year so it's a bit tough. I don't know if there are many teens on the forum but it's cool to be here already.
> Been using my twisp clearo for some time now. Getting into vaping. Planning on using the kanger subtank mini and eleaf iStick.
> Would also like to go more in depth onto RBA's and stuff
> But yeah, got trials and finals to worry about so the more in depth stuff will have to wait




welcome bud. i hope you enjoy your stay and keep vaping


----------



## BumbleBee

Abdullah said:


> Howzit going guys
> I'm Abdullah (would have put a cooler display name but i didn't realise thag name was infact username)
> I'm from durban, currently in school. Matric year so it's a bit tough. I don't know if there are many teens on the forum but it's cool to be here already.
> Been using my twisp clearo for some time now. Getting into vaping. Planning on using the kanger subtank mini and eleaf iStick.
> Would also like to go more in depth onto RBA's and stuff
> But yeah, got trials and finals to worry about so the more in depth stuff will have to wait


Welcome to the forum @Abdullah 

What username did you want to use? @Alex can sort that out for you


----------



## Dullz_vap3

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @Abdullah
> 
> What username did you want to use? @Alex can sort that out for you



He can? 
Awesome. I would to use Dullz_vap3


----------



## Dullz_vap3

Thanks @Alex 
Well at least i think you fixed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Thanks @Alex
> Well at least i think you fixed it



nice avatar


----------



## Dullz_vap3

BeardedVaper93 said:


> nice avatar



Thanks man
You too


----------



## Kyle mccahon

I have been vamping to try kick the habit, it has become a hobby and I am using a 100w istick with an arctic tank, would like to create my own juices to vape but not sure where to start

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theoS

Hi im new here  where is the eliquid mixing section


----------



## BumbleBee

Kyle mccahon said:


> I have been vamping to try kick the habit, it has become a hobby and I am using a 100w istick with an arctic tank, would like to create my own juices to vape but not sure where to start


Welcome @Kyle mccahon and congrats on kicking those stinkies 

Check out the E-liquid section of the forum, spend a bit of time poking around there, it's a great place to start 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/e-liquid.75/


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Kyle mccahon and @theoS .


----------



## Andre

Kyle mccahon said:


> I have been vamping to try kick the habit, it has become a hobby and I am using a 100w istick with an arctic tank, would like to create my own juices to vape but not sure where to start


Most welcome to the forum. See if this thread might be of help: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ro_P

Hello fellow SA vapers. The name is Ro, a noob vaper from Durban. Pleasure to meet you all. First off, a huge thank you to everybody that contributes to this awesome forum and helps along the vaping journey. Started off with a twisp some 6 months ago and fell off the wagon after some bad (fake) juice. So now I'm back, (still with a twisp + tobacco#1 & vanilla). Awaiting the arrival of a Kanger K-Box, subtank mini, subtank nano, while I steep some of this Artisan RY4.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Ro_P said:


> Hello fellow SA vapers. The name is Ro, a noob vaper from Durban. Pleasure to meet you all. First off, a huge thank you to everybody that contributes to this awesome forum and helps along the vaping journey. Started off with a twisp some 6 months ago and fell off the wagon after some bad (fake) juice. So now I'm back, (still with a twisp + tobacco#1 & vanilla). Awaiting the arrival of a Kanger K-Box, subtank mini, subtank nano, while I steep some of this Artisan RY4.


Welcome to the forum @Ro_P 

Here's hoping that you stay on the wagon with this new gear, I'm sure you'll manage though 

Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Howzit going guys
> I'm Abdullah (would have put a cooler display name but i didn't realise thag name was infact username)
> I'm from durban, currently in school. Matric year so it's a bit tough. I don't know if there are many teens on the forum but it's cool to be here already.
> Been using my twisp clearo for some time now. Getting into vaping. Planning on using the kanger subtank mini and eleaf iStick.
> Would also like to go more in depth onto RBA's and stuff
> But yeah, got trials and finals to worry about so the more in depth stuff will have to wait



Welcome to the forum @Dullz_vap3 
Good luck for the exams. 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Kyle mccahon said:


> I have been vamping to try kick the habit, it has become a hobby and I am using a 100w istick with an arctic tank, would like to create my own juices to vape but not sure where to start



Welcome @Kyle mccahon 
Congrats on the vaping and trying to kick the habit. You doing a great thing
The other guys have pointed you in the right direction to the DIY first time thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/
Just repeating it here again

Feel free to ask questions in that section and there are several experienced DIY folk on here that will no doubt be able to help you out.


----------



## Silver

Ro_P said:


> Hello fellow SA vapers. The name is Ro, a noob vaper from Durban. Pleasure to meet you all. First off, a huge thank you to everybody that contributes to this awesome forum and helps along the vaping journey. Started off with a twisp some 6 months ago and fell off the wagon after some bad (fake) juice. So now I'm back, (still with a twisp + tobacco#1 & vanilla). Awaiting the arrival of a Kanger K-Box, subtank mini, subtank nano, while I steep some of this Artisan RY4.



Welcome to the forum @Ro_P 
Thanks for your message. This forum is indeed a great place
All the best with your new gear and please let us know how it goes
Enjoy your stay


----------



## kev mac

Dullz_vap3 said:


> Howzit going guys
> I'm Abdullah (would have put a cooler display name but i didn't realise thag name was infact username)
> I'm from durban, currently in school. Matric year so it's a bit tough. I don't know if there are many teens on the forum but it's cool to be here already.
> Been using my twisp clearo for some time now. Getting into vaping. Planning on using the kanger subtank mini and eleaf iStick.
> Would also like to go more in depth onto RBA's and stuff
> But yeah, got trials and finals to worry about so the more in depth stuff will have to wait


@Dullz_vap3 welcome to the forum, we are running the spectrum as far as age goes, from teens to Geezer.Vape safe and have fun!


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Ro_P
> Thanks for your message. This forum is indeed a great place
> All the best with your new gear and please let us know how it goes
> Enjoy your stay


@Ro_P I'm an ry4 fan also, can't get enough of the stuff. You're gonna love the sub box it's very popular with forum members. Definitely a top 5 mod.


----------



## Vaporman28

My name is Vaporman28, from Buffalo, New York. I a great love for Vaping because it saved me from the stinkies and have been stinkie free for 3+ years know. I started with a Vision Spinner pen mod with an Evod tank.....lol, I cant get over how fast vaping has evolved! So, know vaping is a hobby for me when I have the money to buy something new....wich is Not that often, Lol!
I do study vaping and all the products online thru communities like this! So Thank You for having me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Vaporman28 said:


> My name is Vaporman28, from Buffalo, New York. I a great love for Vaping because it saved me from the stinkies and have been stinkie free for 3+ years know. I started with a Vision Spinner pen mod with an Evod tank.....lol, I cant get over how fast vaping has evolved! So, know vaping is a hobby for me when I have the money to buy something new....wich is Not that often, Lol!
> I do study vaping and all the products online thru communities like this! So Thank You for having me


Most welcome to the forum @Vaporman28. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Looking forward to you expertise here. Happy vaping.


----------



## Vaporman28

I will be more than happy to answer any legit questions about vaping to any new vapers or any vapers for that matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Vaporman28 said:


> My name is Vaporman28, from Buffalo, New York. I a great love for Vaping because it saved me from the stinkies and have been stinkie free for 3+ years know. I started with a Vision Spinner pen mod with an Evod tank.....lol, I cant get over how fast vaping has evolved! So, know vaping is a hobby for me when I have the money to buy something new....wich is Not that often, Lol!
> I do study vaping and all the products online thru communities like this! So Thank You for having me


Welcome to the forum @Vaporman28


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

Hi, I'm Daniel and I'm a professional photographer from Paarl. Bought my first mod in the states about 2 years ago, it broke, went back on the smokes. A while later I tried again with a Stingray mod, broke again... haha this time I'm pretty determined. Loving my new Subox kit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Daniel Saaiman said:


> Hi, I'm Daniel and I'm a professional photographer from Paarl. Bought my first mod in the states about 2 years ago, it broke, went back on the smokes. A while later I tried again with a Stingray mod, broke again... haha this time I'm pretty determined. Loving my new Subox kit!


Welcome @Daniel Saaiman 

Let's hope 3rd times a charm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Daniel Saaiman said:


> Hi, I'm Daniel and I'm a professional photographer from Paarl. Bought my first mod in the states about 2 years ago, it broke, went back on the smokes. A while later I tried again with a Stingray mod, broke again... haha this time I'm pretty determined. Loving my new Subox kit!


Ah, officially welcome to the forum. Have already seen some of your awesome pictures - please keep it up for us. BTW, here you have a chance to win some awesome vape goodies with some pictures of you and yours: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-face-behind-the-post-competition.t741/page-33#post-268310
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Vaporman28 said:


> My name is Vaporman28, from Buffalo, New York. I a great love for Vaping because it saved me from the stinkies and have been stinkie free for 3+ years know. I started with a Vision Spinner pen mod with an Evod tank.....lol, I cant get over how fast vaping has evolved! So, know vaping is a hobby for me when I have the money to buy something new....wich is Not that often, Lol!
> I do study vaping and all the products online thru communities like this! So Thank You for having me


Hello @Vaporman28 Good to see a fellow Yank join this excellent forum,I can assure you it's one of the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Vaporman28 said:


> My name is Vaporman28, from Buffalo, New York. I a great love for Vaping because it saved me from the stinkies and have been stinkie free for 3+ years know. I started with a Vision Spinner pen mod with an Evod tank.....lol, I cant get over how fast vaping has evolved! So, know vaping is a hobby for me when I have the money to buy something new....wich is Not that often, Lol!
> I do study vaping and all the products online thru communities like this! So Thank You for having me



Welcome to the forum here in SA @Vaporman28 
Great to have you here with us
All the best and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Silver

Daniel Saaiman said:


> Hi, I'm Daniel and I'm a professional photographer from Paarl. Bought my first mod in the states about 2 years ago, it broke, went back on the smokes. A while later I tried again with a Stingray mod, broke again... haha this time I'm pretty determined. Loving my new Subox kit!



Welcome @Daniel Saaiman 
I know you have been on here for a while, but great to have you introduce yourself
Wishing you all the best with your new kit and hope it works well for you


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Vaporman28 and @Daniel Saaiman . Enjoy your stay here .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regardt van Zyl

Helo ladys and gents, My name is Regardt , im the owner of Vape Land Cape Town, ive been vaping for about 4 months now , and opening my own online (and soon to be physical shop) vape store in the next two weeks. Still new to this site. But nice to meet all you friendly vapers !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Regardt van Zyl . Congrats on keeping off the stinkies. Good luck with your vape shop venture .


----------



## Regardt van Zyl

Dubz said:


> Welcome to the forum @Regardt van Zyl . Congrats on keeping off the stinkies. Good luck with your vape shop venture .


thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robvd

Hi Guys

My name is Robert, i'm a devops engineer at a BI company in Cape Town.

Started vaping about a week ago, got myself the Kanger Subox Mini Starter kit and I am loving it! (using the sub ohm coil)

Just need to find me some good ejuice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

robvd said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My name is Robert, i'm a devops engineer at a BI company in Cape Town.
> 
> Started vaping about a week ago, got myself the Kanger Subox Mini Starter kit and I am loving it! (using the sub ohm coil)
> 
> Just need to find me some good ejuice!


Most welcome to the forum. Great stuff on starting your vaping hobby. 
We are spoilt for great local juices nowadays. Just of the top of my head, in your area, you have www.vapourmountain.co.za, www.complexchaos.co.za, www.voodoovapour.co.za, www.juicyjoes.co.za.
Happy vaping.


----------



## robvd

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Great stuff on starting your vaping hobby.
> We are spoilt for great local juices nowadays. Just of the top of my head, in your area, you have www.vapourmountain.co.za, www.complexchaos.co.za, www.voodoovapour.co.za, www.juicyjoes.co.za.
> Happy vaping.



Thanks! I will check them out immediately.


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @robvd . Enjoy your stay here .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

robvd said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My name is Robert, i'm a devops engineer at a BI company in Cape Town.
> 
> Started vaping about a week ago, got myself the Kanger Subox Mini Starter kit and I am loving it! (using the sub ohm coil)
> 
> Just need to find me some good ejuice!


Welcome to the forum @robvd 

Congrats on making the switch, you've just taken the first step towards a much healthier life. Good luck on your vaping journey, the Subox Mini is a great way to start

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420

Hi All
My names Dwayne from Durbz I am a newbie to vaping.
Started week n half ago and so far so good love the forum learnt a lot already.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

dwayne19420 said:


> Hi All
> My names Dwayne from Durbz I am a newbie to vaping.
> Started week n half ago and so far so good love the forum learnt a lot already.


Welcome to the forum @dwayne19420, so glad to have you on the vaping train

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum @dwayne19420, so glad to have you on the vaping train


I nearly jumped off until I found this forum and the good advice and friendly people and suppliers  here to stay

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Enjoy your stay @dwayne19420


----------



## Andre

dwayne19420 said:


> Hi All
> My names Dwayne from Durbz I am a newbie to vaping.
> Started week n half ago and so far so good love the forum learnt a lot already.


Most welcome to the forum, @dwayne19420. All the best with your vaping journey. Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## dwayne19420

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum, @dwayne19420. All the best with your vaping journey. Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


Thanks All.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Regardt van Zyl said:


> thanks man


@Regardt van Zyl ,welcome and good luck w/ your endeavor.


----------



## kev mac

dwayne19420 said:


> Hi All
> My names Dwayne from Durbz I am a newbie to vaping.
> Started week n half ago and so far so good love the forum learnt a lot already.


@dwayne19420 learn you will as well as making some friends and having a good time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kiff Rooibos

Howzit guys. My name is Graham (handle Kiff Rooibos). Live in Cape Town, Southern Suburbs. Been working/travelling around the world and SA as a freelance chef and a new product developer for the past 6/7 years. Restaurant chef and new product development chef for a few years before that. 

Those days are now past. Married and have a 1 year old little dude and starting up a food truck.

Recently-ish started vaping e liquid. Have a collection of vaporisers of another sought. My current setup is a Koopor Mini with either a SMOK Xpure or a Goblin Mini sitting on top; both with dual 26g titanium coils at .25 ohms, 10 wraps, diameter 2.4mm. Running in TC mode anywhere between 160 and 250 degrees celcius depending on the joose. More than satisfied.

Its cool to see such a positive, friendly forum based here in SA. Everyone seems to get along just peachy, and the absence of handbags been thrown around is quite refreshing.

Apologies for the long introduction. Look forward to knowing you all.

Oh ja, Flavour over clouds. Both is ideal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Howzit guys. My name is Graham (handle Kiff Rooibos). Live in Cape Town, Southern Suburbs. Been working/travelling around the world and SA as a freelance chef and a new product developer for the past 6/7 years. Restaurant chef and new product development chef for a few years before that.
> 
> Those days are now past. Married and have a 1 year old little dude and starting up a food truck.
> 
> Recently-ish started vaping e liquid. Have a collection of vaporisers of another sought. My current setup is a Koopor Mini with either a SMOK Xpure or a Goblin Mini sitting on top; both with dual 26g titanium coils at .25 ohms, 10 wraps, diameter 2.4mm. Running in TC mode anywhere between 160 and 250 degrees celcius depending on the joose. More than satisfied.
> 
> Its cool to see such a positive, friendly forum based here in SA. Everyone seems to get along just peachy, and the absence of handbags been thrown around is quite refreshing.
> 
> Apologies for the long introduction. Look forward to knowing you all.
> 
> Oh ja, Flavour over clouds. Both is ideal.


Hi and welcome to the forum. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

dwayne19420 said:


> Hi All
> My names Dwayne from Durbz I am a newbie to vaping.
> Started week n half ago and so far so good love the forum learnt a lot already.



Welcome to the forum @dwayne19420 
Congrats on the week and a half. 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Howzit guys. My name is Graham (handle Kiff Rooibos). Live in Cape Town, Southern Suburbs. Been working/travelling around the world and SA as a freelance chef and a new product developer for the past 6/7 years. Restaurant chef and new product development chef for a few years before that.
> 
> Those days are now past. Married and have a 1 year old little dude and starting up a food truck.
> 
> Recently-ish started vaping e liquid. Have a collection of vaporisers of another sought. My current setup is a Koopor Mini with either a SMOK Xpure or a Goblin Mini sitting on top; both with dual 26g titanium coils at .25 ohms, 10 wraps, diameter 2.4mm. Running in TC mode anywhere between 160 and 250 degrees celcius depending on the joose. More than satisfied.
> 
> Its cool to see such a positive, friendly forum based here in SA. Everyone seems to get along just peachy, and the absence of handbags been thrown around is quite refreshing.
> 
> Apologies for the long introduction. Look forward to knowing you all.
> 
> Oh ja, Flavour over clouds. Both is ideal.



Welcome to the forum @Kiff Rooibos , great forum handle by the way 
Congrats on the vaping, sounds like you are very well set up
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here.


----------



## BumbleBee

Kiff Rooibos said:


> Howzit guys. My name is Graham (handle Kiff Rooibos). Live in Cape Town, Southern Suburbs. Been working/travelling around the world and SA as a freelance chef and a new product developer for the past 6/7 years. Restaurant chef and new product development chef for a few years before that.
> 
> Those days are now past. Married and have a 1 year old little dude and starting up a food truck.
> 
> Recently-ish started vaping e liquid. Have a collection of vaporisers of another sought. My current setup is a Koopor Mini with either a SMOK Xpure or a Goblin Mini sitting on top; both with dual 26g titanium coils at .25 ohms, 10 wraps, diameter 2.4mm. Running in TC mode anywhere between 160 and 250 degrees celcius depending on the joose. More than satisfied.
> 
> Its cool to see such a positive, friendly forum based here in SA. Everyone seems to get along just peachy, and the absence of handbags been thrown around is quite refreshing.
> 
> Apologies for the long introduction. Look forward to knowing you all.
> 
> Oh ja, Flavour over clouds. Both is ideal.


Welcome to the forum @Kiff Rooibos  (such a cool name)

Hope you enjoy it here as much as we do


----------



## Kiff Rooibos

Thank you all for the great welcome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Card

Hey Guys,

I've been vaping for 4 weeks now and haven't had a cigarette since. 

My fiancé got my into Ecigs with me trying her Twisp every now and then but that never satisfied me and it definitely wasn't worth giving up smoking for. The one day I drove past VapeKing in Fourways and well the rest is History. 

Started with a ELeaf IJUST 2 which buy the way is an amazing device for beginners or experienced guys even RIP TRIPPERS says so! it's great because it's just so flippen easy and works beautifully every time. My collection has grown quite nicely over the past couple of weeks and i'm proud to say thanks to @Cruzz_33 I have finally got my SnowWolf 200W and I started dripping yesterday for the first time and the only way i can explain it is when you go from instant coffee to roasted full favor filter coffee..It is just another world and it's just something you have to experience yourself.

Here's a pic of my gear and I want to meet all you guys and try some awesome flavors.

Enjoy the weekend guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Miketruant said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've been vaping for 4 weeks now and haven't had a cigarette since.
> 
> My fiancé got my into Ecigs with me trying her Twisp every now and then but that never satisfied me and it definitely wasn't worth giving up smoking for. The one day I drove past VapeKing in Fourways and well the rest is History.
> 
> Started with a ELeaf IJUST 2 which buy the way is an amazing device for beginners or experienced guys even RIP TRIPPERS says so! it's great because it's just so flippen easy and works beautifully every time. My collection has grown quite nicely over the past couple of weeks and i'm proud to say thanks to @Cruzz_33 I have finally got my SnowWolf 200W and I started dripping yesterday for the first time and the only way i can explain it is when you go from instant coffee to roasted full favor filter coffee..It is just another world and it's just something you have to experience yourself.
> 
> Here's a pic of my gear and I want to meet all you guys and try some awesome flavors.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend guys.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. One month in - you have done the hard yards, you taste senses are emerging and flavour is the game. Great analogy with the coffee. Happy vaping.


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Miketruant @Kiff Rooibos and @dwayne19420 . Enjoy your stay here .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Aidan

Hello everyone
Ive been vaping now for just over two months. I came across a video on youtube of the idea and lifestyle of vaping and Ive been fascinated ever since.
Im 18 from Pretoria and have been off of smokes now for three months and I can say theres no going back for me  Ive come to see how vaping has formed such an awesome community and I would really love to be a part of it
I've got an evic vt with and ego one mega tank and have now started to build my own coils on and rta ( EHpro eDrip T1) and have realized that dripping is the way  so keen to get more involved in this community 
peace out guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Aidan said:


> Hello everyone
> Ive been vaping now for just over two months. I came across a video on youtube of the idea and lifestyle of vaping and Ive been fascinated ever since.
> Im 18 from Pretoria and have been off of smokes now for three months and I can say theres no going back for me  Ive come to see how vaping has formed such an awesome community and I would really love to be a part of it
> I've got an evic vt with and ego one mega tank and have now started to build my own coils on and rta ( EHpro eDrip T1) and have realized that dripping is the way  so keen to get more involved in this community
> peace out guys


Welcome @Aidan


----------



## Cruzz_33

@Miketruant glad you enjoying that new device and the RDA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Miketruant said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've been vaping for 4 weeks now and haven't had a cigarette since.
> 
> My fiancé got my into Ecigs with me trying her Twisp every now and then but that never satisfied me and it definitely wasn't worth giving up smoking for. The one day I drove past VapeKing in Fourways and well the rest is History.
> 
> Started with a ELeaf IJUST 2 which buy the way is an amazing device for beginners or experienced guys even RIP TRIPPERS says so! it's great because it's just so flippen easy and works beautifully every time. My collection has grown quite nicely over the past couple of weeks and i'm proud to say thanks to @Cruzz_33 I have finally got my SnowWolf 200W and I started dripping yesterday for the first time and the only way i can explain it is when you go from instant coffee to roasted full favor filter coffee..It is just another world and it's just something you have to experience yourself.
> 
> Here's a pic of my gear and I want to meet all you guys and try some awesome flavors.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend guys.



Welcome to the forum @Miketruant 
Congrats on the 4 weeks off the cigs. Great achievement
Your vaping sounds like it has progressed very well and you have great kit
Enjoy to the max and enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Aidan said:


> Hello everyone
> Ive been vaping now for just over two months. I came across a video on youtube of the idea and lifestyle of vaping and Ive been fascinated ever since.
> Im 18 from Pretoria and have been off of smokes now for three months and I can say theres no going back for me  Ive come to see how vaping has formed such an awesome community and I would really love to be a part of it
> I've got an evic vt with and ego one mega tank and have now started to build my own coils on and rta ( EHpro eDrip T1) and have realized that dripping is the way  so keen to get more involved in this community
> peace out guys



Welcome to the forum @Aidan
Congrats on stopping smoking! You have done a great thing! Keep it up
Vaping is indeed a very special thing. Filled with so much joy and pleasant surprises
Wishing you the best for your journey and please let us know how it goes


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Aidan . Enjoy your stay .


----------



## kev mac

Miketruant said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've been vaping for 4 weeks now and haven't had a cigarette since.
> 
> My fiancé got my into Ecigs with me trying her Twisp every now and then but that never satisfied me and it definitely wasn't worth giving up smoking for. The one day I drove past VapeKing in Fourways and well the rest is History.
> 
> Started with a ELeaf IJUST 2 which buy the way is an amazing device for beginners or experienced guys even RIP TRIPPERS says so! it's great because it's just so flippen easy and works beautifully every time. My collection has grown quite nicely over the past couple of weeks and i'm proud to say thanks to @Cruzz_33 I have finally got my SnowWolf 200W and I started dripping yesterday for the first time and the only way i can explain it is when you go from instant coffee to roasted full favor filter coffee..It is just another world and it's just something you have to experience yourself.
> 
> Here's a pic of my gear and I want to meet all you guys and try some awesome flavors.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend guys.


You've got the bug.welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Aidan said:


> Hello everyone
> Ive been vaping now for just over two months. I came across a video on youtube of the idea and lifestyle of vaping and Ive been fascinated ever since.
> Im 18 from Pretoria and have been off of smokes now for three months and I can say theres no going back for me  Ive come to see how vaping has formed such an awesome community and I would really love to be a part of it
> I've got an evic vt with and ego one mega tank and have now started to build my own coils on and rta ( EHpro eDrip T1) and have realized that dripping is the way  so keen to get more involved in this community
> peace out guys


Another young buck joins the forum, enjoy It all Aiden.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox

Miketruant said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've been vaping for 4 weeks now and haven't had a cigarette since.
> 
> My fiancé got my into Ecigs with me trying her Twisp every now and then but that never satisfied me and it definitely wasn't worth giving up smoking for. The one day I drove past VapeKing in Fourways and well the rest is History.
> 
> Started with a ELeaf IJUST 2 which buy the way is an amazing device for beginners or experienced guys even RIP TRIPPERS says so! it's great because it's just so flippen easy and works beautifully every time. My collection has grown quite nicely over the past couple of weeks and i'm proud to say thanks to @Cruzz_33 I have finally got my SnowWolf 200W and I started dripping yesterday for the first time and the only way i can explain it is when you go from instant coffee to roasted full favor filter coffee..It is just another world and it's just something you have to experience yourself.
> 
> Here's a pic of my gear and I want to meet all you guys and try some awesome flavors.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend guys.


OOOH a snow wolf me wants


----------



## Doug

Hi all. 
Not a newby to vaping, used the early ecigs to give up smoking in 2009 and still enjoying my vaping today. My 1st ecig was a Twisp Stick which was a bit weak to conquer smoking altogether; the M201 finished the job.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Doug .


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @Doug 

Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## argief

Hi all, introduction... 

Bought my first esig in September 2013, green smoke. Fully motivated, I quit smoking which lasted 3 days before nic withdrawal for the better of me. Shortly thereafter bought ego 1100mah but the CE4 cleoro's leaked so much with very little flavour the effort was not worth it. 

For 2years I was off and on esig, mostly as an addition to analogue so I could smoke / vape more even on places where not allowed. 

Had a terrible incident in Jan 2015... I did not take heed to the warning that green smoke cartridges should be used within 14 days. Vaped a cartridge that was mostly probably 3 months old, ended in hospital with a severe throat infection! 

Come August 2015, on 24 August I bought a twisp clearo clearomizer only and is with my ego batts. It was the best vaping experience yet! Started vaping so much, I got VT! I slowly started to reduce my analogues. First 8 per day, then 5,then 3, then morning and night and finally mornings only. 

I had my last analogue on 16 September. 

Promised myself a decent setup if I kept it up for a month so on 17 September I bought a kangertech subox mini starter kit. 

I keep reminding myself : vaping is the best investment a smoker can ever make. 

Thanx for the forum guys, really a great support system and Proudly SA! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

argief said:


> Hi all, introduction...
> 
> Bought my first esig in September 2013, green smoke. Fully motivated, I quit smoking which lasted 3 days before nic withdrawal for the better of me. Shortly thereafter bought ego 1100mah but the CE4 cleoro's leaked so much with very little flavour the effort was not worth it.
> 
> For 2years I was off and on esig, mostly as an addition to analogue so I could smoke / vape more even on places where not allowed.
> 
> Had a terrible incident in Jan 2015... I did not take heed to the warning that green smoke cartridges should be used within 14 days. Vaped a cartridge that was mostly probably 3 months old, ended in hospital with a severe throat infection!
> 
> Come August 2015, on 24 August I bought a twisp clearo clearomizer only and is with my ego batts. It was the best vaping experience yet! Started vaping so much, I got VT! I slowly started to reduce my analogues. First 8 per day, then 5,then 3, then morning and night and finally mornings only.
> 
> I had my last analogue on 16 September.
> 
> Promised myself a decent setup if I kept it up for a month so on 17 September I bought a kangertech subox mini starter kit.
> 
> I keep reminding myself : vaping is the best investment a smoker can ever make.
> 
> Thanx for the forum guys, really a great support system and Proudly SA!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @argief 

I'm really glad that you've persisted, many people simply just give up after finding the entry level devices don't satisfy their cravings, but you stuck with it, well done!

What you said about the expired cartridges concerns me though, what the heck is in there that could cause an infection? Our ejuice lasts considerably longer that two weeks


----------



## Silver

Doug said:


> Hi all.
> Not a newby to vaping, used the early ecigs to give up smoking in 2009 and still enjoying my vaping today. My 1st ecig was a Twisp Stick which was a bit weak to conquer smoking altogether; the M201 finished the job.



Welcome to the forum @Doug
Congrats on being able to give up smoking using the ecigs from 2009! 
Very long term vaper indeed
Enjoy your stay


----------



## boxerulez

Hi everyone.

My name is Vince. I am from East London.

I work in the manufacturing industry and work for a family owned business. Family of smokers might I add. This of course means I can smoke anywhere at work and that leads to 3packs a day.

We do not have a lot to choose from and I did not realise there are so many vaping options out there... hence I bought me and my SO a Twisp Clearo kit 3 weeks ago. 

All has been going well except that I needed a backup device. When mine runs out at work I revert back to at least another pack of 20 before I get to charge at home.

I went out and got the Twisp Aero yesterday. (Ego 1)

Well luckily I also picked up 2 x 0.5ohm coils as I cooked the first 1.0ohm coil after one day.

I am entirely noob in this field and I am here to learn a lot from everyone. 

My daily used to be a mix of tobacco #1 and Polar mint.

I have since moved on to Peach/Lemoncello in the clearo

and

Polar Mint/Vanilla.

Some of my other favs are Rebel/Vanilla and Tobacco/Vanilla.

I would love to hear from other East London Vapers who can show me the ropes and mods etc.

I can already tell I love the world of vaping. I will keep on vaping even when I am down to Nicotine free mixes.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

argief said:


> Hi all, introduction...
> 
> Bought my first esig in September 2013, green smoke. Fully motivated, I quit smoking which lasted 3 days before nic withdrawal for the better of me. Shortly thereafter bought ego 1100mah but the CE4 cleoro's leaked so much with very little flavour the effort was not worth it.
> 
> For 2years I was off and on esig, mostly as an addition to analogue so I could smoke / vape more even on places where not allowed.
> 
> Had a terrible incident in Jan 2015... I did not take heed to the warning that green smoke cartridges should be used within 14 days. Vaped a cartridge that was mostly probably 3 months old, ended in hospital with a severe throat infection!
> 
> Come August 2015, on 24 August I bought a twisp clearo clearomizer only and is with my ego batts. It was the best vaping experience yet! Started vaping so much, I got VT! I slowly started to reduce my analogues. First 8 per day, then 5,then 3, then morning and night and finally mornings only.
> 
> I had my last analogue on 16 September.
> 
> Promised myself a decent setup if I kept it up for a month so on 17 September I bought a kangertech subox mini starter kit.
> 
> I keep reminding myself : vaping is the best investment a smoker can ever make.
> 
> Thanx for the forum guys, really a great support system and Proudly SA!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @argief 
Glad for you that you have found a way to stop smoking!
Thanks for the detailed info
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## kev mac

argief said:


> Hi all, introduction...
> 
> Bought my first esig in September 2013, green smoke. Fully motivated, I quit smoking which lasted 3 days before nic withdrawal for the better of me. Shortly thereafter bought ego 1100mah but the CE4 cleoro's leaked so much with very little flavour the effort was not worth it.
> 
> For 2years I was off and on esig, mostly as an addition to analogue so I could smoke / vape more even on places where not allowed.
> 
> Had a terrible incident in Jan 2015... I did not take heed to the warning that green smoke cartridges should be used within 14 days. Vaped a cartridge that was mostly probably 3 months old, ended in hospital with a severe throat infection!
> 
> Come August 2015, on 24 August I bought a twisp clearo clearomizer only and is with my ego batts. It was the best vaping experience yet! Started vaping so much, I got VT! I slowly started to reduce my analogues. First 8 per day, then 5,then 3, then morning and night and finally mornings only.
> 
> I had my last analogue on 16 September.
> 
> Promised myself a decent setup if I kept it up for a month so on 17 September I bought a kangertech subox mini starter kit.
> 
> I keep reminding myself : vaping is the best investment a smoker can ever make.
> 
> Thanx for the forum guys, really a great support system and Proudly SA!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


@argief good job.I smoked for over 47yr.so I know how tough it can be to quit. I wish vapeing were around for me.lucky you didn't have to wait for a heart attack to stop. Luck to ya'.


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @argief and @boxerulez .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## argief

@BumbleBee the cartridges sealed expires after a year, but once you have expelled it from the pretty packaging and took your first puff, in breaking the seal the race is on to finish that carto in 14 days! 

Thanx for the kind words everyone, just to add, I have been smoking for 14 years proper tapering off from 2packs a day to 15 a day. Whilst at school I started, not counting those 5 years as it was mostly to be cool and my opportunities was severely restricted at about 3-5 a day. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

argief said:


> @BumbleBee the cartridges sealed expires after a year, but once you have expelled it from the pretty packaging and took your first puff, in breaking the seal the race is on to finish that carto in 14 days!
> 
> Thanx for the kind words everyone, just to add, I have been smoking for 14 years proper tapering off from 2packs a day to 15 a day. Whilst at school I started, not counting those 5 years as it was mostly to be cool and my opportunities was severely restricted at about 3-5 a day.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the info @argief. I actually keep a GreenSmoke as a backup of a backup  but I keep that little green rubber stopper on the end of the drip tip so it doesnt dry out. Still tastes ok and its been in my bag for for months. You making me worried now. Lol.


----------



## Marius Combrink

Hi all
just want to say howsit.
I got a Vape-o ultimate about 7weeks ago and have been off the stinkies since.
I wanted more from my vape so decided to upgrade to something more.
I went with the elef ijust2 which seemed like a great device (although i don't know if I made the right choice as it seems a bit potent)
Any how I will not be going back to stinkies might just get something like a nauti mini
Well thats my story 
Hope to spend alot of time on here and even meet more fellow vapers

Cheers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Marius Combrink said:


> Hi all
> just want to say howsit.
> I got a Vape-o ultimate about 7weeks ago and have been off the stinkies since.
> I wanted more from my vape so decided to upgrade to something more.
> I went with the elef ijust2 which seemed like a great device (although i don't know if I made the right choice as it seems a bit potent)
> Any how I will not be going back to stinkies might just get something like a nauti mini
> Well thats my story
> Hope to spend alot of time on here and even meet more fellow vapers
> 
> Cheers


Howzit @Marius Combrink 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Edevill

Hi Vapers
I have been vaping again for 2months now and having fun learning to do coil builds and tasting the flavours. So far I have been strong and not had a stinky since I started with my ego one mini that was soon replaced with a kanger subtank mini and Istick tc40w and now the Istick 100w.
I enjoy the search for better flavour and vapour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Edevill said:


> Hi Vapers
> I have been vaping again for 2months now and having fun learning to do coil builds and tasting the flavours. So far I have been strong and not had a stinky since I started with my ego one mini that was soon replaced with a kanger subtank mini and Istick tc40w and now the Istick 100w.
> I enjoy the search for better flavour and vapour!


Welcome back to vaping, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Edevill

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome back to vaping, and welcome to the forum


Many Thanks Bumblebee!
I already feel at home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Edevill said:


> Hi Vapers
> I have been vaping again for 2months now and having fun learning to do coil builds and tasting the flavours. So far I have been strong and not had a stinky since I started with my ego one mini that was soon replaced with a kanger subtank mini and Istick tc40w and now the Istick 100w.
> I enjoy the search for better flavour and vapour!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. You have certainly climbed the gear ladder quickly. Happy flavour chasing.


----------



## Edevill

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. You have certainly climbed the gear ladder quickly. Happy flavour chasing.


Thanks Andre
The satisfaction is what keeps me vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Land

Hey Guys !! Excited to be warmly welcomed to Ecigs SA !! We are Moliq South Africa, Sole Distributers of Premium European E - Juice namely Moliq. For More info see http://www.molinshop.com/


----------



## Random-Hero

Hi Guys,
Ultra noob here. 
I am looking into the whole vaping thing. I have never been a smoker, but I do love hubbly. So I was thinking of maybe getting one just for the casual vaping at braai's and so on instead of running around with a whole backpack full of stuff. So going to start looking around for one.

Any advise on what vaporizer would be the best for this and then what liquid to use would be awesome. Even where to buy and where not.
See you guys around. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Random-Hero said:


> Hi Guys,
> Ultra noob here.
> I am looking into the whole vaping thing. I have never been a smoker, but I do love hubbly. So I was thinking of maybe getting one just for the casual vaping at braai's and so on instead of running around with a whole backpack full of stuff. So going to start looking around for one.
> 
> Any advise on what vaporizer would be the best for this and then what liquid to use would be awesome. Even where to buy and where not.
> See you guys around.
> 
> Thanks


Most welcome to the forum.
Have a look at this thread for a device: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/
Quite a few places in PTA to buy. Maybe try www.savapegear.co.za, they also have some great juices. Another one is www.eciggies.co.za
Shout if you have any question.
Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Andre

Moliq South Africa said:


> Hey Guys !! Excited to be warmly welcomed to Ecigs SA !! We are Moliq South Africa, Sole Distributers of Premium European E - Juice namely Moliq. For More info see http://www.molinshop.com/


Most welcome to the forum. All the best with the business.


----------



## Dubz

Weclome to the forum @Edevill @Moliq South Africa and @Random-Hero . Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Random-Hero

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum.
> Have a look at this thread for a device: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/
> Quite a few places in PTA to buy. Maybe try www.savapegear.co.za, they also have some great juices. Another one is www.eciggies.co.za
> Shout if you have any question.
> Looking forward to your updates.


Oky so I read though most of all that. I think i understand how the devices work.

So for me. I do not like the 'hit' effect. 
So for me a low Watt device should work with the what ever flavor liquid i like. I like a lot of smoke but not the burning sensation. Think i am on the right track. The KangerTech Subox Mini Starter Kit looks like a good deal to start out with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Random-Hero said:


> Oky so I read though most of all that. I think i understand how the devices work.
> 
> So for me. I do not like the 'hit' effect.
> So for me a low Watt device should work with the what ever flavor liquid i like. I like a lot of smoke but not the burning sensation. Think i am on the right track. The KangerTech Subox Mini Starter Kit looks like a good deal to start out with.


Great stuff, you are also probably looking at very low or zero nicotine and high VG juices to accomplish that goal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Edevill

Random-Hero said:


> Oky so I read though most of all that. I think i understand how the devices work.
> 
> So for me. I do not like the 'hit' effect.
> So for me a low Watt device should work with the what ever flavor liquid i like. I like a lot of smoke but not the burning sensation. Think i am on the right track. The KangerTech Subox Mini Starter Kit looks like a good deal to start out with.


Hi Random, I am not fan of the throught hit myself, I use low nicotine 3mg or lower, High VG juice 70/30 and higher. 
Kangertech Mini is what I am rocking almost the whole day till I feel like my Doge x2.
I recomend the RBA because you can set your own resistance. It can take a little while but you can find the sweet spot if you keep on trying different builds. At the moment I use a 26gauge 6 wraps around a 3mm bit, which brings it around .76 to .80 ohms. 
Good luck and enjoy the experience!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Marius Combrink said:


> Hi all
> just want to say howsit.
> I got a Vape-o ultimate about 7weeks ago and have been off the stinkies since.
> I wanted more from my vape so decided to upgrade to something more.
> I went with the elef ijust2 which seemed like a great device (although i don't know if I made the right choice as it seems a bit potent)
> Any how I will not be going back to stinkies might just get something like a nauti mini
> Well thats my story
> Hope to spend alot of time on here and even meet more fellow vapers
> 
> Cheers


@Marius Cobrink @Edevill and @Random-Hero good luck and enjoy the forum!


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Hey All,

So guess it is time to introduce myself.
I'm GlacieredPyro. Originally from KPax now in Centurion.
Software Engineer by trade, Samurai in spirit.
Currently a 5th Kyu Sorato Ryu.

I spend my free time Playing and Developing games (Now while vaping)
Also ex provincial black ball player.
I have fiance & 2 chi's whom I love to bits and my first kid on route ETA 22 May 2016.

Overall I've been blown away with how active and truly helpful and tolerant this community is toward newbies.
Kudos, because it's due to this that I went from twisping to stop smoking to vaping.

Edit: Also I drive a full electric car, no stinkies for me in any form!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Random-Hero

Edevill said:


> Hi Random, I am not fan of the throught hit myself, I use low nicotine 3mg or lower, High VG juice 70/30 and higher.
> Kangertech Mini is what I am rocking almost the whole day till I feel like my Doge x2.
> I recomend the RBA because you can set your own resistance. It can take a little while but you can find the sweet spot if you keep on trying different builds. At the moment I use a 26gauge 6 wraps around a 3mm bit, which brings it around .76 to .80 ohms.
> Good luck and enjoy the experience!


Thanks for the advise man. Not sure how that works but I will look into it. Let me just first get a device  Then we will go from there. lol


----------



## Andre

GlacieredPyro said:


> Hey All,
> 
> So guess it is time to introduce myself.
> I'm GlacieredPyro. Originally from KPax now in Centurion.
> Software Engineer by trade, Samurai in spirit.
> Currently a 5th Kyu Sorato Ryu.
> 
> I spend my free time Playing and Developing games (Now while vaping)
> Also ex provincial black ball player.
> I have fiance & 2 chi's whom I love to bits and my first kid on route ETA 22 May 2016.
> 
> Overall I've been blown away with how active and truly helpful and tolerant this community is toward newbies.
> Kudos, because it's due to this that I went from twisping to stop smoking to vaping.


Most welcome to the forum. Bujutsu sounds like a great life investment - honour and integrity as well as humility and gentleness. May your sword be katsujinken and your vape flavourful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Bujutsu sounds like a great life investment - honour and integrity as well as humility and gentleness. May your sword be katsujinken and your vape flavourful!



Very kind words.
有難うございます。ゆろしくおねがいしいます

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

GlacieredPyro said:


> Hey All,
> 
> So guess it is time to introduce myself.
> I'm GlacieredPyro. Originally from KPax now in Centurion.
> Software Engineer by trade, Samurai in spirit.
> Currently a 5th Kyu Sorato Ryu.
> 
> I spend my free time Playing and Developing games (Now while vaping)
> Also ex provincial black ball player.
> I have fiance & 2 chi's whom I love to bits and my first kid on route ETA 22 May 2016.
> 
> Overall I've been blown away with how active and truly helpful and tolerant this community is toward newbies.
> Kudos, because it's due to this that I went from twisping to stop smoking to vaping.
> 
> Edit: Also I drive a full electric car, no stinkies for me in any form!


@GlacieredPyro welcome to the forum, you are just the guy I need to help me sharpen my computer skills.btw what is black ball? is it rugby?(i'm from the U.S.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

GlacieredPyro said:


> Hey All,
> 
> So guess it is time to introduce myself.
> I'm GlacieredPyro. Originally from KPax now in Centurion.
> Software Engineer by trade, Samurai in spirit.
> Currently a 5th Kyu Sorato Ryu.
> 
> I spend my free time Playing and Developing games (Now while vaping)
> Also ex provincial black ball player.
> I have fiance & 2 chi's whom I love to bits and my first kid on route ETA 22 May 2016.
> 
> Overall I've been blown away with how active and truly helpful and tolerant this community is toward newbies.
> Kudos, because it's due to this that I went from twisping to stop smoking to vaping.
> 
> Edit: Also I drive a full electric car, no stinkies for me in any form!



Welcome to the forum @GlacieredPyro 
Thanks for the super interesting intro! And for your comments about this forum
Congrats on the vaping and quitting the stinkies. Way to go!
Enjy your stay.


----------



## GlacieredPyro

kev mac said:


> @GlacieredPyro welcome to the forum, you are just the guy I need to help me sharpen my computer skills.btw what is black ball? is it rugby?(i'm from the U.S.)



Absolutely!

Its a variant of 8 ball pool. 9 ball is much more popular in the states though and not much here unfortunately.


----------



## Edevill

Random-Hero said:


> Thanks for the advise man. Not sure how that works but I will look into it. Let me just first get a device  Then we will go from there. lol


Hey all I can do is share my experiences. What really matters is that you keep vaping!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KC_

Stroodlepuff said:


> *All newbies*:
> 
> Firstly welcome . Please introduce yourselves and tell us a little about where you come from here. To do that just click on the last page number above and start typing in the "Write your reply" box at the bottom of that page.
> This thread is compulsory reading:
> What to expect on your vaping journey
> The following threads will help you a lot in understanding when browsing the forum:
> E-cig quick start guide
> What are electronic cigarettes
> For all those questions about the health aspects of electronic cigarettes:
> Health related facts about electronic cigarettes
> 
> I like to see clouds got a IPV D2 , a Smok TFV4 tank & a uwell Crown tank  Let's vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

KC_ said:


> I like to see clouds got a IPV D2 , a Smok TFV4 tank & a uwell Crown tank  Let's vape


Most welcome. You are ready for clouds for sure. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lex Aer

Hi all,

I started vaping about a month ago, primarily so as to help me quit my smoking habit. Got me a Kangertech Subox mini and some juice and gave it a twirl. Been on and off the not smoking wagon since then, but managed to find some juices I like and have been cig free for 8 days now. I really find the different juices interesting, although not all are to my liking.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Lex Aer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I started vaping about a month ago, primarily so as to help me quit my smoking habit. Got me a Kangertech Subox mini and some juice and gave it a twirl. Been on and off the not smoking wagon since then, but managed to find some juices I like and have been cig free for 8 days now. I really find the different juices interesting, although not all are to my liking.


Great stuff, congrats on the 8 days stinky free - you have done the hard yards. Curious - which juice(s) did the trick for you in the end? Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lex Aer

Andre said:


> Great stuff, congrats on the 8 days stinky free - you have done the hard yards. Curious - which juice(s) did the trick for you in the end? Happy vaping.



Hi Andre,

I managed to get some Looper which I really enjoyed and can vape all day. Did the trick for me. Curently inter changing between Looper, Samba Sun, PR Signature series and Mothers Milk to keep it interesting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Edevill

Lex Aer said:


> Hi Andre,
> 
> I managed to get some Looper which I really enjoyed and can vape all day. Did the trick for me. Curently inter changing between Looper, Samba Sun, PR Signature series and Mothers Milk to keep it interesting.


Wow interesting selection, I find the Samba Sun very good but prefer Para Mour!


----------



## Lex Aer

Will give Para Mour a go, sounds interesting especially the pear and peach. Yes the selection is a bit of everything, but I enjoy the variety. Still looking for that wow juice?


----------



## Edevill

Lex Aer said:


> Will give Para Mour a go, sounds interesting especially the pear and peach. Yes the selection is a bit of everything, but I enjoy the variety. Still looking for that wow juice?


I have been going 2 months with no stinkies and all I can say is keep mixing it up.
You can find some very nice flavours and you will enjoy them so much that you will fall in love.
But don't stop there, there are new flavours rolling out the whole time. my local supplier "Vapeking" lets the customers taste a huge range of juices to make sure you get what you like.
SO if a shop does not let me try a new juice, I will be very hesitant because I can tell immediately if I am going to roll with a bottle of juice or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theoS

Edevill said:


> I have been going 2 months with no stinkies and all I can say is keep mixing it up.
> You can find some very nice flavours and you will enjoy them so much that you will fall in love.
> But don't stop there, there are new flavours rolling out the whole time. my local supplier "Vapeking" lets the customers taste a huge range of juices to make sure you get what you like.
> SO if a shop does not let me try a new juice, I will be very hesitant because I can tell immediately if I am going to roll with a bottle of juice or not.


Where is vapeking


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Lex Aer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I started vaping about a month ago, primarily so as to help me quit my smoking habit. Got me a Kangertech Subox mini and some juice and gave it a twirl. Been on and off the not smoking wagon since then, but managed to find some juices I like and have been cig free for 8 days now. I really find the different juices interesting, although not all are to my liking.



Welcome to the forum @Lex Aer 
Great going on the 8 days smoke free! Keep it up - you doing great
You are right, the juice journey is a fantastic part of the vaping experience. 

Check out the E-liquid reviews section here for some tips and pointers which may help you in your quest:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/

All the best and enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Silver

theoS said:


> Where is vapeking
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



Hi @theoS
They have their main store in Fourways and another store in Parkwood
They also have several agents so probably best to check out their website for more details


----------



## theoS

Silver said:


> Hi @theoS
> They have their main store in Fourways and another store in Parkwood
> They also have several agents so probably best to check out their website for more details


Thanks


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anli

Stroodlepuff said:


> *All newbies*:
> 
> Firstly welcome . Please introduce yourselves and tell us a little about where you come from here. To do that just click on the last page number above and start typing in the "Write your reply" box at the bottom of that page.
> This thread is compulsory reading:
> What to expect on your vaping journey
> The following threads will help you a lot in understanding when browsing the forum:
> E-cig quick start guide
> What are electronic cigarettes
> For all those questions about the health aspects of electronic cigarettes:
> Health related facts about electronic cigarettes
> Hi fellow Vapers. I've started on this journey about three months ago and never looked back.
> [rsvp=24]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]


----------



## DaveH

Hi everyone nice to be part of this forum.
I haven't been vaping long just a couple months so don't know much about it. I did however smoke cigarettes for fifty years so I do know a lot about smoking  I estimate I have smoked just over half a million cigarettes, I thought to myself 'so far so good' may be I should quit while I'm ahead 
After I started vaping 
Day 1 - 8 cigarettes
Day 2 - 4 cigarettes
Day 3 - 1 cigarette
Day 4 - 1 cigarette
Not had one cigarette since day 4, been 2 months now. I haven't really missed them, although I do occasionally really feel like a cigarette (less now) I just "puff" away on my vapor and the need for a cigarette goes away

Just hooked on vaping now 

Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

DaveH said:


> Hi everyone nice to be part of this forum.
> I haven't been vaping long just a couple months so don't know much about it. I did however smoke cigarettes for fifty years so I do know a lot about smoking  I estimate I have smoked just over half a million cigarettes, I thought to myself 'so far so good' may be I should quit while I'm ahead
> After I started vaping
> Day 1 - 8 cigarettes
> Day 2 - 4 cigarettes
> Day 3 - 1 cigarette
> Day 4 - 1 cigarette
> Not had one cigarette since day 4, been 2 months now. I haven't really missed them, although I do occasionally really feel like a cigarette (less now) I just "puff" away on my vapor and the need for a cigarette goes away
> 
> Just hooked on vaping now
> 
> Dave


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit after 50 years - an awesome achievement. I could not believe it myself after around 38 years and 80 a day. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

DaveH said:


> Hi everyone nice to be part of this forum.
> I haven't been vaping long just a couple months so don't know much about it. I did however smoke cigarettes for fifty years so I do know a lot about smoking  I estimate I have smoked just over half a million cigarettes, I thought to myself 'so far so good' may be I should quit while I'm ahead
> After I started vaping
> Day 1 - 8 cigarettes
> Day 2 - 4 cigarettes
> Day 3 - 1 cigarette
> Day 4 - 1 cigarette
> Not had one cigarette since day 4, been 2 months now. I haven't really missed them, although I do occasionally really feel like a cigarette (less now) I just "puff" away on my vapor and the need for a cigarette goes away
> 
> Just hooked on vaping now
> 
> Dave



Welcome to the forum @DaveH 
And congratulations on a stunning victory of being 2 months smoke free after so long on the smokes. 
I am sure after half a million cigarettes your lungs are thanking you! 
All the best and enjoy your stay here.
Just shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie

Hi @DaveH 

That's proper smoking!! Sjo!! It's great that baby boomers (I'm asuming) are also exploring and enjoying vaping!! Well done on your 2 months,keep it up!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

Thank you all for your cordial welcome(s) I feel right at home already.
Yep one of the 'baby boomers' 
Thanks again for the nice welcome.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

DaveH said:


> Hi everyone nice to be part of this forum.
> I haven't been vaping long just a couple months so don't know much about it. I did however smoke cigarettes for fifty years so I do know a lot about smoking  I estimate I have smoked just over half a million cigarettes, I thought to myself 'so far so good' may be I should quit while I'm ahead
> After I started vaping
> Day 1 - 8 cigarettes
> Day 2 - 4 cigarettes
> Day 3 - 1 cigarette
> Day 4 - 1 cigarette
> Not had one cigarette since day 4, been 2 months now. I haven't really missed them, although I do occasionally really feel like a cigarette (less now) I just "puff" away on my vapor and the need for a cigarette goes away
> 
> Just hooked on vaping now
> 
> Dave


I've been off line for a bit due to tech difficulties and just would like to welcome any new members and congratulate any quitters (smokes) Vape on!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vapeing princess

Hi Peeps

I'm Vapeing Princess
I'm smoke free for 5 years and just starting to vaping. I love it and the lady from Vape King gave me such a nice juice. I just can't just say love it I make it my second breath so I love love love it thanks doll.
I like to get knowing you all because I would love to hear what nice juices is there. O yes I'm only do 0MG

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox

vapeing princess said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> I'm Vapeing Princess
> I'm smoke free for 5 years and just starting to vaping. I love it and the lady from Vape King gave me such a nice juice. I just can't just say love it I make it my second breath so I love love love it thanks doll.
> I like to get knowing you all because I would love to hear what nice juices is there. O yes I'm only do 0MG


Welcome to the forum congratulations on the long period staying off the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

vapeing princess said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> I'm Vapeing Princess
> I'm smoke free for 5 years and just starting to vaping. I love it and the lady from Vape King gave me such a nice juice. I just can't just say love it I make it my second breath so I love love love it thanks doll.
> I like to get knowing you all because I would love to hear what nice juices is there. O yes I'm only do 0MG



Welcome  Glad VK was of good assistance to you!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vapeing princess

Stroodlepuff said:


> Welcome  Glad VK was of good assistance to you!!


thanks it you how gave me such a nice juice 'Amarula"
and do you know if I go out I only drink Amarula on ice.
I love your shop and hope you get some more 0mg in


----------



## imiago

Hi, Guys.

I have been Vaping for 2 years now and been completely off Analogues for about 3 months. 

I have read a lot of useful stuff on here, thanks guys and keep it up.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theoS

vapeing princess said:


> thanks it you how gave me such a nice juice 'Amarula"
> and do you know if I go out I only drink Amarula on ice.
> I love your shop and hope you get some more 0mg in


Where can i get amarula i whant some plz

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

imiago said:


> Hi, Guys.
> 
> I have been Vaping for 2 years now and been completely off Analogues for about 3 months.
> 
> I have read a lot of useful stuff on here, thanks guys and keep it up.
> 
> Cheers


Most welcome to the forum. Glad we could be of some use. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a momentous achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

vapeing princess said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> I'm Vapeing Princess
> I'm smoke free for 5 years and just starting to vaping. I love it and the lady from Vape King gave me such a nice juice. I just can't just say love it I make it my second breath so I love love love it thanks doll.
> I like to get knowing you all because I would love to hear what nice juices is there. O yes I'm only do 0MG



Welcome to the forum @vapeing princess 
Congrats in being smoke free for 5 years. That is super
Enjoy your stay here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

imiago said:


> Hi, Guys.
> 
> I have been Vaping for 2 years now and been completely off Analogues for about 3 months.
> 
> I have read a lot of useful stuff on here, thanks guys and keep it up.
> 
> Cheers



Welcome @imiago 
Well done on the 3 months. Way to go
All the best from here on and enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

theoS said:


> Where can i get amarula i whant some plz
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



At VapeKing
I havent tried it but here's the link
http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/128


----------



## Kuhlkatz

@Silver, @theoS , 
It looks like the link is broken but its' under "E-liquids / South African Liquids / Vape King E-Liquids" when selected from the left hand menu :
http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-e-liquids-amarula-fruit-20ml.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theoS

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## theoS

Wonder what would happen if u had to put food coloring in your diy mix has ne tryed that jet


----------



## Eequinox

theoS said:


> Wonder what would happen if u had to put food coloring in your diy mix has ne tryed that jet


seen @Mike a while back not recommending it besides who cares about looks just nomness


----------



## Mike

If you're gonna do it, first dilute it in some PG. So take a 10ml or so bottle of PG and add a couple of drops to it. Then use that to colour your juices - that way you can use as little as possible

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## theoS

You think the color of the vape whould change 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox

theoS said:


> You think the color of the vape whould change
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


.... can see you blowing bright pink clouds lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sideshowruki

Hi Guys and Gals

I initially started vaping to quit smoking, used a few stick type vapes.

Only up until recently I got myself a Nautilus Mini, but it wasn't long till I wanted more.

Last night I picked up my Kanger Subox Mini kit from a fellow forum member.

Anywho, thanks for the awesome forum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

sideshowruki said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> I initially started vaping to quit smoking, used a few stick type vapes.
> 
> Only up until recently I got myself a Nautilus Mini, but it wasn't long till I wanted more.
> 
> Last night I picked up my Kanger Subox Mini kit from a fellow forum member.
> 
> Anywho, thanks for the awesome forum



Welcome to the forum @sideshowruki 
Congrats on stopping smoking!
Enjoy the Subtank mini and let us know how it goes and what juices you are vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapeing princess

theoS said:


> Where can i get amarula i whant some plz
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


 Try Vape king


----------



## kev mac

vapeing princess said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> I'm Vapeing Princess
> I'm smoke free for 5 years and just starting to vaping. I love it and the lady from Vape King gave me such a nice juice. I just can't just say love it I make it my second breath so I love love love it thanks doll.
> I like to get knowing you all because I would love to hear what nice juices is there. O yes I'm only do 0MG


welcome @vapeing princess ,I have a feeling you'll find many new flavors from the forum members.I can't be much help as I diy my adv.Luck to ya'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daisy

Hello all,
I am Daisy from China.
It's my pleasure to be of member of this great forum!!


----------



## elvira

hello all vapers,

this is elvira from china,a new member of this forum,have vaping for 2 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theoS

?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vapeing princess

kev mac said:


> welcome @vapeing princess ,I have a feeling you'll find many new flavors from the forum members.I can't be much help as I diy my adv.Luck to ya'


I also do myself mixing up some flavours


----------



## Eequinox

theoS said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


does seem a bit strange looks more like spam for sales than an introduction(edit) looks like thier spam links have been removed lol


----------



## popcorn_skollie

Hello Everyone.

Cape Town born and raised.
Stopped smoking cigarettes 2 years ago and been vaping since.

Thanks for having me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dylan Knight

Hey all,

Dylan Knight here from JHB, pretty new to the vaping world been about 6 months now. Only really started enjoying my vape experience as of late thanks to the awesome crew at vape king fourways.

Using iStick 30W and nautilus mini awesome to be here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## theoS

Eequinox said:


> does seem a bit strange looks more like spam for sales than an introduction(edit) looks like thier spam links have been removed lol


Lol glad to c im not the onley one thinking it 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Dylan Knight said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Dylan Knight here from JHB, pretty new to the valine world been about 6 months now. Only really started enjoying my vape experience as of late thanks to the awesome crew at vape king fourways.
> 
> Using iStick 30W and nautilus mini awesome to be here.


Most welcome to the forum. Awesome achievement being 6 months stinky free - congrats. Nautilus Mini with iStick is a great combo. I know so many vapers using that combination exclusively. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

daisy said:


> Hello all,
> I am Daisy from China.
> It's my pleasure to be of member of this great forum!!


Welcome daisy,the pleasure is ours I'm sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

vapeing princess said:


> I also do myself mixing up some flavours


thank God for DIY


----------



## kev mac

elvira said:


> hello all vapers,
> 
> this is elvira from china,a new member of this forum,have vaping for 2 years


Welcome to Elvira,Dylan Knight and popcorn skollie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theoS

So many new ppl from china 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eduardo

Hi Peeps, Eduard from Cape Town here.

Im trying to get off the stinkies, my kit from VapeKing arriving today. Billow V2 and Koopor Mini 60W.

Will post pics as soon as i have it 

Thanks for having me on the Forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Eduardo said:


> Hi Peeps, Eduard from Cape Town here.
> 
> Im trying to get off the stinkies, my kit from VapeKing arriving today. Billow V2 and Koopor Mini 60W.
> 
> Will post pics as soon as i have it
> 
> Thanks for having me on the Forum.


Great stuff. All the best with your journey - keep us updated please. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Dylan Knight

theoS said:


> Lol glad to c im not the onley one thinking it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


What do you mean?


----------



## Silver

Eduardo said:


> Hi Peeps, Eduard from Cape Town here.
> 
> Im trying to get off the stinkies, my kit from VapeKing arriving today. Billow V2 and Koopor Mini 60W.
> 
> Will post pics as soon as i have it
> 
> Thanks for having me on the Forum.



Welcome to the forum @Eduardo 
Wishing you all the best in getting off the stinkies. You doing a GREAT thing!
Lots of experienced Billow vapers on this forum - so feel free to ask questions should you have any
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Andre

Dylan Knight said:


> What do you mean?


He was referring to the vendors from China posting and giving their store details (which the mods have subsequently deleted).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Xeltrix

Hi all!

So been free of the stinkies for about 2 and a half years. Started with Twisp Neos and then the Clearos. About a month back it became clear that I had to replace the dying Clearos an not with more Clearo batteries... I had been annoyed with them and the decline in quality of coils for ages but was lazy to change. Debated the new Twisp gear but decided some research was in order! That (Google) led me here and after some browsing of the forum, went with a subox mini setup based on the intro to vaping thread. 

I've been blown away with it but... I had to also try new liquids as the twisp ones were not so great anymore....  Glad I did, some EXCELLENT juices made here in SA and found the reviews here spot on. Particularly enjoyed Silver's reviews, always spot on. 

Anyways... just over a month later and I've just got a delivery today of supplies to build coils. So definitely moving quickly away from the plain old Clearo!

As an aside I've been very impressed with all of the retailers I've used to date and the impression I'm left with is that the e-juice makers and retailers in SA are top notch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Xeltrix said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So been free of the stinkies for about 2 and a half years. Started with Twisp Neos and then the Clearos. About a month back it became clear that I had to replace the dying Clearos an not with more Clearo batteries... I had been annoyed with them and the decline in quality of coils for ages but was lazy to change. Debated the new Twisp gear but decided some research was in order! That (Google) led me here and after some browsing of the forum, went with a subox mini setup based on the intro to vaping thread.
> 
> I've been blown away with it but... I had to also try new liquids as the twisp ones were not so great anymore....  Glad I did, some EXCELLENT juices made here in SA and found the reviews here spot on. Particularly enjoyed Silver's reviews, always spot on.
> 
> Anyways... just over a month later and I've just got a delivery today of supplies to build coils. So definitely moving quickly away from the plain old Clearo!
> 
> As an aside I've been very impressed with all of the retailers I've used to date and the impression I'm left with is that the e-juice makers and retailers in SA are top notch.



Welcome to the forum @Xeltrix 
Thank you for your detailed intro and your compliment. Much appreciated and glad it helps you. Great to hear. 

You are right, our local retailers are fantastic. They certainly know how to navigate this fast moving industry and come up with some outstanding juices. Just a matter of finding the gems for ones own taste. Lots of fun. Beats smoking anyday. 

Congrats on the upgrade and wishing you all the best from here on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nabeel Cape Vaper

Hi guys! New to this vaping forum. My friend @Yusuf Cape Vaper helped me join. Been vaping for around 4 months now. I started on an Ego One with 0.5 ohm coil, and soon upgraded to an iJust2 with a 0.3 ohm coil. Currently vaping on a Subox mini and enjoying every minute of the vape experience. Will try and get into rebuilding my own coils soon, just waiting for Yusuf to teach me. Keen on learning new things on this forum!  thanks and happy vaping

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Nabeel Cape Vaper said:


> Hi guys! New to this vaping forum. My friend @Yusuf Cape Vaper helped me join. Been vaping for around 4 months now. I started on an Ego One with 0.5 ohm coil, and soon upgraded to an iJust2 with a 0.3 ohm coil. Currently vaping on a Subox mini and enjoying every minute of the vape experience. Will try and get into rebuilding my own coils soon, just waiting for Yusuf to teach me. Keen on learning new things on this forum!  thanks and happy vaping


Welcome bru. You'll enjoy it here 

Welcome to all new members too. Make yourselves at home  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Nabeel Cape Vaper said:


> Hi guys! New to this vaping forum. My friend @Yusuf Cape Vaper helped me join. Been vaping for around 4 months now. I started on an Ego One with 0.5 ohm coil, and soon upgraded to an iJust2 with a 0.3 ohm coil. Currently vaping on a Subox mini and enjoying every minute of the vape experience. Will try and get into rebuilding my own coils soon, just waiting for Yusuf to teach me. Keen on learning new things on this forum!  thanks and happy vaping



Welcome to the forum @Nabeel Cape Vaper 
The "cape vapers" are indeed growing. Lovely. 

You are very lucky to have an esteemed and experienced vaper such as @Yusuf Cape Vaper showing you the ropes. Being tought how to build coils from a master at coils and cloud blowing is a privilege. Learn from him!

Well done on the 4 months and all the best from here on

Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Nabeel Cape Vaper
> The "cape vapers" are indeed growing. Lovely.
> 
> You are very lucky to have an esteemed and experienced vaper such as @Yusuf Cape Vaper showing you the ropes. Being tought how to build coils from a master at coils and cloud blowing is a privilege. Learn from him!
> 
> Well done on the 4 months and all the best from here on
> 
> Enjoy your stay


Lol thank you for the touching sentiments @Silver. I hope to live up to it some day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

A huge warm welcome to all the new members, hope you enjoy the forum  There is a wealth of information here and a multitude of very friendly folks all eager to help in any way they can, so if you have questions or you've run into an issue you can't solve then there will certainly be someone willing to help, so just ask

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Lol thank you for the touching sentiments @Silver. I hope to live up to it some day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its a pleasure @Yusuf Cape Vaper 
You are living up to it all the time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lamont_kasselman

I'm Lamont, Living in Kempton Park and Randburg, vaping saved my life, happy to be on the forum, my gear: Evic vt, Smok xpro m80, subtank mini, subtank plus, subox mini kit, 
juice: Atomix juice, Orion juice
looking forward to being on the forum.Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SofaKing

Howzit gents and ladies, new to the forum though been lurking reading about the scene before buying my ecig. Went with the Nautilus Mini + iStick 30W. Also got the twin VK Starter kit that was special as backup. Needless to say, I'm loving everything about this and been slowly transitioning from stinkies( learning these terms too ). Great forum and thanks for all the education!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Lamont_kasselman said:


> I'm Lamont, Living in Kempton Park and Randburg, vaping saved my life, happy to be on the forum, my gear: Evic vt, Smok xpro m80, subtank mini, subtank plus, subox mini kit,
> juice: Atomix juice, Orion juice
> looking forward to being on the forum.Happy vaping.



Welcome to the forum @Lamont_kasselman 
Congrats in the vaping. You have great vaping gear
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

SofaKing said:


> Howzit gents and ladies, new to the forum though been lurking reading about the scene before buying my ecig. Went with the Nautilus Mini + iStick 30W. Also got the twin VK Starter kit that was special as backup. Needless to say, I'm loving everything about this and been slowly transitioning from stinkies( learning these terms too ). Great forum and thanks for all the education!



Welcome to the forum @SofaKing . Cool forum name 
Great reliable combination that nautilus mini and iStick!
Congrats on doing the research before buying. Wishing you all the best with your journey
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Nailedit77

Hi, my name is Jacques.

Been using the Twisp for a while, upgraded now to something much better and very happy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Sickboy77 said:


> Hi, my name is Jacques.
> 
> Been using the Twisp for a while, upgraded now to something much better and very happy


Most welcome to the forum @Sickboy77. Glad to hear you are happy with your new gear. What did you upgrade to?


----------



## Nailedit77

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Sickboy77. Glad to hear you are happy with your new gear. What did you upgrade to?


Got myself a OECIGS Little Boy 40W 2600MAH Mod, using kangertech protank mini 3 atm, gonna upgrade tank soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ElectricSheep

Hello

My name is James i am 21 and i started vaping at the end of 2014 on a Twisp (Throws holy water at it) BUT i have become more serious and picked up my self a Kanger Subbox Mini Kit and i must say it is a whole different ball game now. My original thought was to quit smoking but i found the Twisp to be inadequate (Smokes cigarettes for a few months) Bring on the Subbox mini, now this is where i actually managed to put down those nasty cigarettes and just Vape and vape and vape and Oh... I need more Juice for the 7th time just this week (sigh) SO i started making my own juice and its turned out pretty well, been interesting too.. Who knows maybe a Line of Juices is in the works  Anyways.. Just a friendly hello

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

ElectricSheep said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is James i am 21 and i started vaping at the end of 2014 on a Twisp (Throws holy water at it) BUT i have become more serious and picked up my self a Kanger Subbox Mini Kit and i must say it is a whole different ball game now. My original thought was to quit smoking but i found the Twisp to be inadequate (Smokes cigarettes for a few months) Bring on the Subbox mini, now this is where i actually managed to put down those nasty cigarettes and just Vape and vape and vape and Oh... I need more Juice for the 7th time just this week (sigh) SO i started making my own juice and its turned out pretty well, been interesting too.. Who knows maybe a Line of Juices is in the works  Anyways.. Just a friendly hello


Holy water should do the trick, heck, any water should work 

The Subox is a winner, enjoy it, and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYRAD

Morning All Im Darryn a Gamer From cape town i started to vape the day before my wedding on a twisp then last week @JimmyZee very kindly gave me his old Joyetech Evic-vt kit with the ego one mega tank which i now absolutly love  im into gaming and magic the gathering and my wife doesnt smoke only me and that is why i got into vaping alot healthier then stinkies aswell as for my two kids around but hoping for some advice  and looking forward to making a nice home here

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dylan Knight

NYRAD said:


> Morning All Im Darryn a Gamer From cape town i started to vape the day before my wedding on a twisp then last week @JimmyZee very kindly gave me his old Joyetech Evic-vt kit with the ego one mega tank which i now absolutly love  im into gaming and magic the gathering and my wife doesnt smoke only me and that is why i got into vaping alot healthier then stinkies aswell as for my two kids around but hoping for some advice  and looking forward to making a nice home here


Welcome to the category 'Noob Vaper' we all get to learn alot here.... Enjoy


----------



## Andre

NYRAD said:


> Morning All Im Darryn a Gamer From cape town i started to vape the day before my wedding on a twisp then last week @JimmyZee very kindly gave me his old Joyetech Evic-vt kit with the ego one mega tank which i now absolutly love  im into gaming and magic the gathering and my wife doesnt smoke only me and that is why i got into vaping alot healthier then stinkies aswell as for my two kids around but hoping for some advice  and looking forward to making a nice home here


Most welcome to the forum. Kudos to @JimmyZee. That was brave giving up the stinkies just before the wedding. Happy vaping and do shout if you have any questions.


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @NYRAD , we hope you enjoy the forum 

and Big ups to @JimmyZee for the awesome PIF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ElectricSheep said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is James i am 21 and i started vaping at the end of 2014 on a Twisp (Throws holy water at it) BUT i have become more serious and picked up my self a Kanger Subbox Mini Kit and i must say it is a whole different ball game now. My original thought was to quit smoking but i found the Twisp to be inadequate (Smokes cigarettes for a few months) Bring on the Subbox mini, now this is where i actually managed to put down those nasty cigarettes and just Vape and vape and vape and Oh... I need more Juice for the 7th time just this week (sigh) SO i started making my own juice and its turned out pretty well, been interesting too.. Who knows maybe a Line of Juices is in the works  Anyways.. Just a friendly hello



Welcome to the forum @ElectricSheep 
Congrats on putting down the stinkies! That's super 
And on making your own juices. Sounds like you are doing very well on your vaping journey
Wishing you all the best from here on
FYI, there are some DIY experts here on the forum - so go to the relevant sections and you may pick up a few extra tips and tricks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

NYRAD said:


> Morning All Im Darryn a Gamer From cape town i started to vape the day before my wedding on a twisp then last week @JimmyZee very kindly gave me his old Joyetech Evic-vt kit with the ego one mega tank which i now absolutly love  im into gaming and magic the gathering and my wife doesnt smoke only me and that is why i got into vaping alot healthier then stinkies aswell as for my two kids around but hoping for some advice  and looking forward to making a nice home here



Welcome to the forum @NYRAD
Congrats on the vaping and stopping the stinkies - you have done a great thing!
As for advice, this forum is filled with loads of informative content. Make use of the search function. 
Otherwise, just ask away and there are many helpful experienced vapers around that will most likely give you good advice.
All the best and enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Hey there everyone, total noob here, not so much with the stinkies altho I have cut back a lot on those. I have been looking around at e cigs for a while but I am one of those who doesnt just buy, I do a lot of reading. GlacieredPyro told me to come have a look here and now I have a lot of reading to.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYRAD

Wyvern said:


> Hey there everyone, total noob here, not so much with the stinkies altho I have cut back a lot on those. I have been looking around at e cigs for a while but I am one of those who doesnt just buy, I do a lot of reading. GlacieredPyro told me to come have a look here and now I have a lot of reading to.


Welcome  glad to see im not the only cpt Noob haha enjoy the stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

NYRAD said:


> Welcome  glad to see im not the only cpt Noob haha enjoy the stay


Hahaha I can assure you that I am the bigger noob - totally feel a bit overwhelmed by it all! Even my gaming habit doesnt overwhelm me as much as all of this!


----------



## Andre

Wyvern said:


> Hey there everyone, total noob here, not so much with the stinkies altho I have cut back a lot on those. I have been looking around at e cigs for a while but I am one of those who doesnt just buy, I do a lot of reading. GlacieredPyro told me to come have a look here and now I have a lot of reading to.


Most welcome. Yeah, can be overwhelming, but do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## NYRAD

Wyvern said:


> Hahaha I can assure you that I am the bigger noob - totally feel a bit overwhelmed by it all! Even my gaming habit doesnt overwhelm me as much as all of this!


haha you should join sagamer then if your into gaming lol and yeah im also finding alot of this confusing still haha still trying to get my vape gear in order


----------



## Wyvern

NYRAD said:


> haha you should join sagamer then if your into gaming lol and yeah im also finding alot of this confusing still haha still trying to get my vape gear in order


Hahaha I kinda am on sagamer but prefer the community on mygaming


----------



## NYRAD

Wyvern said:


> Hahaha I kinda am on sagamer but prefer the community on mygaming


haha fail and im not even on mygaming


----------



## Wyvern

NYRAD said:


> haha fail and im not even on mygaming


Hahaha your loss! Im a pc gamer, I find sagamer to be more console related. But I have a good friend who is a writer there, so I go read their articles ever week


----------



## Bartart

Howzit guys and gals
I have been been a month now on a twisp clearo cutting the smokes back to about one a week when I've run out of juice or power. So I bought an extra battery for the twisp was going great too just changing batteries when I needed too. Then like a chop I left the thing on the plane, sigh, plane company know nothing of course so I am looking for some advice on replacement options. So many options and acronyms and so much learning it seems easier to just buy a pack of smokes. I did buy a disposable at spar yesterday but it didn't last too long and was crap. TBH twisp seems like a rip off to me, my fevered dream is to give up everything in short order so I don't want to spend too much and then end up with expensive equipment that I'm not using and can hardly give away. As mentioned maybe it's just a fevered dream that I can kick it all, but wie nie wag nie, wen nie.
So any advise on a decent vape device that will get me over the hill?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wyvern said:


> Hey there everyone, total noob here, not so much with the stinkies altho I have cut back a lot on those. I have been looking around at e cigs for a while but I am one of those who doesnt just buy, I do a lot of reading. GlacieredPyro told me to come have a look here and now I have a lot of reading to.



Welcome @Wyvern 
Good to see you doing the research
Enjoy your stay and all the best with your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

sideshowruki said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> I initially started vaping to quit smoking, used a few stick type vapes.
> 
> Only up until recently I got myself a Nautilus Mini, but it wasn't long till I wanted more.
> 
> Last night I picked up my Kanger Subox Mini kit from a fellow forum member.
> 
> Anywho, thanks for the awesome forum


Welcome to the forum and welcome to a world of awesomeness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bartart said:


> Howzit guys and gals
> I have been been a month now on a twisp clearo cutting the smokes back to about one a week when I've run out of juice or power. So I bought an extra battery for the twisp was going great too just changing batteries when I needed too. Then like a chop I left the thing on the plane, sigh, plane company know nothing of course so I am looking for some advice on replacement options. So many options and acronyms and so much learning it seems easier to just buy a pack of smokes. I did buy a disposable at spar yesterday but it didn't last too long and was crap. TBH twisp seems like a rip off to me, my fevered dream is to give up everything in short order so I don't want to spend too much and then end up with expensive equipment that I'm not using and can hardly give away. As mentioned maybe it's just a fevered dream that I can kick it all, but wie nie wag nie, wen nie.
> So any advise on a decent vape device that will get me over the hill?



Welcome @Bartart - lol, your forum name made me laugh
Look Twisp is certainly not the best device but does the job. Juices are very ecpensive.
Very difficult to recommend the ideal device without knowing your preferred style of vaping
But a good set of well priced kit is the Subox Mini kit - many folk use it and like it a lot
All the best and enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Marius Combrink

Bartart said:


> Howzit guys and gals
> I have been been a month now on a twisp clearo cutting the smokes back to about one a week when I've run out of juice or power. So I bought an extra battery for the twisp was going great too just changing batteries when I needed too. Then like a chop I left the thing on the plane, sigh, plane company know nothing of course so I am looking for some advice on replacement options. So many options and acronyms and so much learning it seems easier to just buy a pack of smokes. I did buy a disposable at spar yesterday but it didn't last too long and was crap. TBH twisp seems like a rip off to me, my fevered dream is to give up everything in short order so I don't want to spend too much and then end up with expensive equipment that I'm not using and can hardly give away. As mentioned maybe it's just a fevered dream that I can kick it all, but wie nie wag nie, wen nie.
> So any advise on a decent vape device that will get me over the hill?


Hey and welcome to the forum
You have come to the right place. Epic asvise all round. Just browse through the forum . I also started on a twisp. Got myself an ijust2 didnt like it and now i have a nautilus mini. Its perfect for me. What I am trying to say is what works for one might not work for the other. Try and test as much as possible. Go to your nearest vape shop and try out some devices. Most vape shops are extremely helpfull.

As for stoping completely. Well once you start vaping properly it becomes a hobby.

Best of luck in your exciting new venture

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Bartart said:


> Howzit guys and gals
> I have been been a month now on a twisp clearo cutting the smokes back to about one a week when I've run out of juice or power. So I bought an extra battery for the twisp was going great too just changing batteries when I needed too. Then like a chop I left the thing on the plane, sigh, plane company know nothing of course so I am looking for some advice on replacement options. So many options and acronyms and so much learning it seems easier to just buy a pack of smokes. I did buy a disposable at spar yesterday but it didn't last too long and was crap. TBH twisp seems like a rip off to me, my fevered dream is to give up everything in short order so I don't want to spend too much and then end up with expensive equipment that I'm not using and can hardly give away. As mentioned maybe it's just a fevered dream that I can kick it all, but wie nie wag nie, wen nie.
> So any advise on a decent vape device that will get me over the hill?


Most welcome to the forum. Here is a link to more info on the setup @Silver referred to above: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/
All the best with your vaping journey.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bartart

Silver said:


> Welcome @Bartart - lol, your forum name made me laugh
> Look Twisp is certainly not the best device but does the job. Juices are very ecpensive.
> Very difficult to recommend the ideal device without knowing your preferred style of vaping
> But a good set of well priced kit is the Subox Mini kit - many folk use it and like it a lot
> All the best and enjoy your stay here.



Thanks Guys for you best wishes
I've been looking at that subox mini, maybe I'm being cheap but 1200 bucks seems steep to me. See my pick is the cheapest SUV available but it still gets me there. 
My vape style is I just need my nicotine fix I'm not looking for huge clouds, but a decent feel of smoking. About the best I can describe it. I'm still trying to decide if I should go variable voltage/wattage. One of my issues with the twisp was the oil in my mouth sometimes when taking a hit and also the plastic clear thingy would pop out the metal ring and leak in my pocket or hand.
And I paid 500 for that so maybe I should just put on my big boy panties

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## argief

You are comparing chalk and cheese at the same price... Subox is a great device, it outperforms any twisp hands down : more watt, bigger tank, bigger battery, bigger clouds, better taste, better coils that last longer. 

For the R1200 you get 2 commercial coils, and deck for building your own coils plus 2x pre made coils and cotton to get you started building. Building your own coils is not only great fun and can be personalised to suit your own vaping style but it is also much cheaper than commercial coils. Were talking 50c vs R50!


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @Bartart
Pleasure.

I have seen the subox kits being sold by some vendors for about R1,000. I see www.vapeclub.co.za has them on sale now for R930. 

The Subtank Mini (atomiser part of the kit) is a good device. Lets you pop in commercial coils for less fuss but you also get a RBA section to build your own. Very helpful to get a variable wattage device because you can dial in the power based on the juice. The juices can and often taste a bit different at different power settings.

The Subtank Mini produces a fair amount of vapour though so may not be what you are looking for.

Another combination that is highly regarded is the Aspire Nautilus Mini and say an iStick to power it. The Nautilus mini is a mouth to lung device (like you would when smoking) and gives good flavour. It doesnt need as much power (10-15watts) so you dont need a monstrous battery/mod to power it. It also helps to have a variable wattage device. I have one and still use it. My mom has one and its been working great. But it takes commercial coils and not aimed at rebuilding. Price wise, it may be a bit cheaper than the subox.

If you are on a budget, you can check out the Classifieds, sometimes there are great deals to be found there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Bartart said:


> Thanks Guys for you best wishes
> I've been looking at that subox mini, maybe I'm being cheap but 1200 bucks seems steep to me. See my pick is the cheapest SUV available but it still gets me there.
> My vape style is I just need my nicotine fix I'm not looking for huge clouds, but a decent feel of smoking. About the best I can describe it. I'm still trying to decide if I should go variable voltage/wattage. One of my issues with the twisp was the oil in my mouth sometimes when taking a hit and also the plastic clear thingy would pop out the metal ring and leak in my pocket or hand.
> And I paid 500 for that so maybe I should just put on my big boy panties


Lol, I drive that same SUV, and it is certainly not cheap in my book. Go for the Subox Mini kit or the iStick 30W with Mini Aspire Nautilus as suggested above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bartart

Morning guys
thanks for the advice, and apologies if my comments were a little dry last night I'm hanging trying not to take a stinky(woot new slang term learned)
I am desperately looking for subox mini because I see from many posts that is what people grow into after vaping for a time.

If only FNB and STD Bank hadn't frozen my accounts for Fica yesterday I would have got one

anybody know a shop in Sandton area that sells these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart

Ok so I took the advice and bought the Subox Mini. At first it was great but then the Murphy's law struck and the device struck the ground.........
Bad news it stopped working. This stuff needs to be more robust


----------



## argief

Ah man @Bartart, that REALLY sucks! The it's a thread on here where the guys try and help when you break you vape, maybe post your symptoms there? 

Have to say, myself and some others have dropped the subox but apart from war scares it still vapes! Hopefully it's the battery or something you can fix with a little soldering? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bartart said:


> Ok so I took the advice and bought the Subox Mini. At first it was great but then the Murphy's law struck and the device struck the ground.........
> Bad news it stopped working. This stuff needs to be more robust



Hi @Bartart 
So sorry to hear about your subox incident. On your first day of use!
That sucks

Go here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/techincal-issues/

And make a new thread 

Describe the problem and try post a few pics with the atomiser off and take a photo of the 510 connection. 
Then take off the battery lid and take out the battery and take one or two photos of that

Maybe someone with an experienced eye will be able to spot something that is relatively easy to fix

Holding thumbs for you. Dont give up


----------



## Silver

PS - thanks for reminding me of that thread @argief


----------



## argief

No prob @Silver, @Bartart we are all waiting with baited breath as @Khan83 polishes his subox. He posted the process of taking apart the subox today maybe that will assist? 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/15837/


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bartart

Thanks for the help guys appreciate it I posted the image

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000

Hi Everyone,

I came across this site by chance, had no idea vaping was so specialised. I only knew of Twisp which I used to think was the premium brand with a few generics available. I have plenty of complaints about Twisp now, but for a while it was good and it has made me dislike normal cigs.

Currently have 4 complete Twisp Clearo devices and a new Twisp Solo which seems like it was planned and designed by someone who was smoking a similar looking herb pen because I've given up trying to feel it work. 

I have tried most flavours, but I currently use cherry and nut brittle. I have always had bad luck with coils, 3 weeks max initially and a full week at best currently. The Twisp guys said there was a bad batch for a while, but I don't know how far that is true since they would have done a recall or something. Very strangely I have had all 4 tanks crack within a single week. I can't seem to understand this, but with the big selection available and the whole Twisp attitude and products going backwards I need to get something new.

I am very confused and I have done plenty of reading and now I am slightly more confused. I am looking for two tanks, one compact and simple similar in size to a Twisp Clearo for all day use, and another tank that can handle lower ohm coils and can be used for future upgrades. Things I want to have from what I understand are bottom coil, variable airflow, and battery that has some voltage adjustment. I don't know about the coil types but if possible the coils should be usable on both devices, reasonably priced, easily available and compatible with different brands if ever required. Compatibility with liquids I'm not sure if that is a concern. Also preferable if all parts are available separately such as tank glass etc. Definitely not hardware that is prone to leak as my device is often kept in my pocket and it does tilt a little.

I would prefer to stick to Kanger and Aspire - they seem to be the most common. I have looked at some online retailers - some have poor websites, some have a big selection but none of the major brands, some have no stock of most of what they sell, and some charge quite a lot for delivery - please note this is just from a selection of sites that I checked, and I'm sure there are the few big players that stock all the models of a brand and have stock of it - if names can't be suggested please pm me or direct me to the correct forum as the one I found is quite old.

Sorry for the very long post, I hope this is the correct topic. Thanks, I look forward to placing my order and joining the vape world!


----------



## garyalexza

Good morning all!

My name is Gary, been vaping for almost 2 years 

Currently using a Twisp Edge, but have been getting gatvol lately and have been investigating and researching other products. While doing so I have decided to setup a vape shop! 

Hope to add and participate here.


----------



## Silver

M5000 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I came across this site by chance, had no idea vaping was so specialised. I only knew of Twisp which I used to think was the premium brand with a few generics available. I have plenty of complaints about Twisp now, but for a while it was good and it has made me dislike normal cigs.
> 
> Currently have 4 complete Twisp Clearo devices and a new Twisp Solo which seems like it was planned and designed by someone who was smoking a similar looking herb pen because I've given up trying to feel it work.
> 
> I have tried most flavours, but I currently use cherry and nut brittle. I have always had bad luck with coils, 3 weeks max initially and a full week at best currently. The Twisp guys said there was a bad batch for a while, but I don't know how far that is true since they would have done a recall or something. Very strangely I have had all 4 tanks crack within a single week. I can't seem to understand this, but with the big selection available and the whole Twisp attitude and products going backwards I need to get something new.
> 
> I am very confused and I have done plenty of reading and now I am slightly more confused. I am looking for two tanks, one compact and simple similar in size to a Twisp Clearo for all day use, and another tank that can handle lower ohm coils and can be used for future upgrades. Things I want to have from what I understand are bottom coil, variable airflow, and battery that has some voltage adjustment. I don't know about the coil types but if possible the coils should be usable on both devices, reasonably priced, easily available and compatible with different brands if ever required. Compatibility with liquids I'm not sure if that is a concern. Also preferable if all parts are available separately such as tank glass etc. Definitely not hardware that is prone to leak as my device is often kept in my pocket and it does tilt a little.
> 
> I would prefer to stick to Kanger and Aspire - they seem to be the most common. I have looked at some online retailers - some have poor websites, some have a big selection but none of the major brands, some have no stock of most of what they sell, and some charge quite a lot for delivery - please note this is just from a selection of sites that I checked, and I'm sure there are the few big players that stock all the models of a brand and have stock of it - if names can't be suggested please pm me or direct me to the correct forum as the one I found is quite old.
> 
> Sorry for the very long post, I hope this is the correct topic. Thanks, I look forward to placing my order and joining the vape world!



Hi @M5000 
Welcome to the forum
Firstly, congrats on the vaping!
Second, thanks for the detailed intro, it makes a lot of sense and helps in trying to advise you

As far as Twisp goes, I too started vaping on the Clearo. Around Oct 2013. Also had 4 of them with different flavou mixes. Got me off smoking and for that I am eternally grateful. Used them excessively and exclusively for a few months but I always felt I needed "more". A more intense experience is what I was after. 

Since then my journey has been long and colourful, with many stops along the way. Both on the hardware front and very importantly on the juice front.

Your idea of two devices is a good one. A portable and a more powerful one. Will probably be challenging to get a Twisp Clearo sized device whose coils are interchangeable with the "powerful device" though.

Just some questions. Do you see yourself building your own coils? Or sticking to buying commercial ones? If you build your own, it takes a bit of time and tinkering but well worth it because the vape is usually far better and way more customisable.

Also, do you prefer mouth to lung vaping (like one does on the Twisp Clearo, which is very tight, like smoking) or do you think you will like direct lung hits (far more airflow and way more vapour, usually alongside more power). I do both by the way and enjoy both for different reasons.


----------



## Andre

M5000 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I came across this site by chance, had no idea vaping was so specialised. I only knew of Twisp which I used to think was the premium brand with a few generics available. I have plenty of complaints about Twisp now, but for a while it was good and it has made me dislike normal cigs.
> 
> Currently have 4 complete Twisp Clearo devices and a new Twisp Solo which seems like it was planned and designed by someone who was smoking a similar looking herb pen because I've given up trying to feel it work.
> 
> I have tried most flavours, but I currently use cherry and nut brittle. I have always had bad luck with coils, 3 weeks max initially and a full week at best currently. The Twisp guys said there was a bad batch for a while, but I don't know how far that is true since they would have done a recall or something. Very strangely I have had all 4 tanks crack within a single week. I can't seem to understand this, but with the big selection available and the whole Twisp attitude and products going backwards I need to get something new.
> 
> I am very confused and I have done plenty of reading and now I am slightly more confused. I am looking for two tanks, one compact and simple similar in size to a Twisp Clearo for all day use, and another tank that can handle lower ohm coils and can be used for future upgrades. Things I want to have from what I understand are bottom coil, variable airflow, and battery that has some voltage adjustment. I don't know about the coil types but if possible the coils should be usable on both devices, reasonably priced, easily available and compatible with different brands if ever required. Compatibility with liquids I'm not sure if that is a concern. Also preferable if all parts are available separately such as tank glass etc. Definitely not hardware that is prone to leak as my device is often kept in my pocket and it does tilt a little.
> 
> I would prefer to stick to Kanger and Aspire - they seem to be the most common. I have looked at some online retailers - some have poor websites, some have a big selection but none of the major brands, some have no stock of most of what they sell, and some charge quite a lot for delivery - please note this is just from a selection of sites that I checked, and I'm sure there are the few big players that stock all the models of a brand and have stock of it - if names can't be suggested please pm me or direct me to the correct forum as the one I found is quite old.
> 
> Sorry for the very long post, I hope this is the correct topic. Thanks, I look forward to placing my order and joining the vape world!


Most welcome to the forum. For your bigger, future proof device try this: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/
A smaller device is more problematic, maybe wait for this: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kangertech-subvod-kit.t15897/
Kangertech by far the most popular and spares are readily available. Their commercial coils should fit both above mods.
Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

garyalexza said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> My name is Gary, been vaping for almost 2 years
> 
> Currently using a Twisp Edge, but have been getting gatvol lately and have been investigating and researching other products. While doing so I have decided to setup a vape shop!
> 
> Hope to add and participate here.


Most welcome to the forum. All the best with the venture.


----------



## Bartart

M5000 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I came across this site by chance, had no idea vaping was so specialised. I only knew of Twisp which I used to think was the premium brand with a few generics available. I have plenty of complaints about Twisp now, but for a while it was good and it has made me dislike normal cigs.
> 
> Currently have 4 complete Twisp Clearo devices and a new Twisp Solo which seems like it was planned and designed by someone who was smoking a similar looking herb pen because I've given up trying to feel it work.
> 
> I have tried most flavours, but I currently use cherry and nut brittle. I have always had bad luck with coils, 3 weeks max initially and a full week at best currently. The Twisp guys said there was a bad batch for a while, but I don't know how far that is true since they would have done a recall or something. Very strangely I have had all 4 tanks crack within a single week. I can't seem to understand this, but with the big selection available and the whole Twisp attitude and products going backwards I need to get something new.
> 
> I am very confused and I have done plenty of reading and now I am slightly more confused. I am looking for two tanks, one compact and simple similar in size to a Twisp Clearo for all day use, and another tank that can handle lower ohm coils and can be used for future upgrades. Things I want to have from what I understand are bottom coil, variable airflow, and battery that has some voltage adjustment. I don't know about the coil types but if possible the coils should be usable on both devices, reasonably priced, easily available and compatible with different brands if ever required. Compatibility with liquids I'm not sure if that is a concern. Also preferable if all parts are available separately such as tank glass etc. Definitely not hardware that is prone to leak as my device is often kept in my pocket and it does tilt a little.
> 
> I would prefer to stick to Kanger and Aspire - they seem to be the most common. I have looked at some online retailers - some have poor websites, some have a big selection but none of the major brands, some have no stock of most of what they sell, and some charge quite a lot for delivery - please note this is just from a selection of sites that I checked, and I'm sure there are the few big players that stock all the models of a brand and have stock of it - if names can't be suggested please pm me or direct me to the correct forum as the one I found is quite old.
> 
> Sorry for the very long post, I hope this is the correct topic. Thanks, I look forward to placing my order and joining the vape world!


Hi M5000 I'm new here but I have had good service from eciggies.co.za Ian there was helpful and had stock of the product I was looking for.


----------



## M5000

Hi Silver

Thanks for the quick and detailed response. Twisp has indeed been very helpful to many, and they have really kickstarted the Vape market with their lowered standards. 

I don't see myself building coils in the near future so that is not a requirement for the tanks now. When I reach that level I would probably be ready to get a new tank.

As for size, I'm not too familiar which batteries and mods are compatible with which tanks, but in that case maybe I could get a compact battery for the smaller tank which I will carry around, and also get a relatively compact box mod (I hope I said it right) which, if possible, would be compatible with both tanks? 

I'm looking for a Twisp Clearo type of hit. I'm not very sure about the differences but I think its more mouth to lung, like the hit you would get when you had a cig after a long flight. I'm not looking for excessive vapour, but I like to get a strong flavour that you feel on your throat. During the day moving around and in public places I definitely don't want to make huge clouds, but the second tank for using in the evening and stuff some extra vapour would be good. With the Twisp I had been finding that I had to really pull a few times to get the flavour going so in that respect I'm looking for something that is as effortless as possible. A little bit of adjustment to play with would be helpful. 

I notice that tanks are fairly reasonable as far as cost goes, so if the battery/mod is fairly universal and can handle an upgrade then I can look at another tank once I get familiar with the first purchase, instead of getting a spare compact one now to carry around which I have been doing so I could have 2 flavours on hand, and who knows maybe I'll be ready to try my hand at coils by then.

I read up on the Aspire Atlantis V2 earlier, seems like a option for the 2nd tank, no idea about the mod yet though. The Aspire Nautilus has good reports but it uses a unique coil but is still an option if the coils are unique to the tanks in this category. I don't suppose you get different brands of that coil, but if the cost and quality of it are fine then it will be fine.

Thank you, I look forward to some suggestions. I came across a dealer in Musgrave who does online also, it's convenient for me to collect there and they seem to have the main products, I still need to check prices, hoping to get something soon, I'm barely surviving with a broken Twisp.

@garyalexza good luck man, let me know what kit you are planning to get, and I'm in the market so keep me in mind when you send the complimentary goods!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000

Hi @Bartart 

Thank you for that, I'll have a look at their products. 

How is your vaping so far? I would appreciate any feedback/advice about your experience so far with your purchases.


----------



## garyalexza

M5000 said:


> @garyalexza good luck man, let me know what kit you are planning to get, and I'm in the market so keep me in mind when you send the complimentary goods!



 Will let you know about the kit I get

I also started on the Twisp Clearo, and I think it's the best of all the devices Twisp make. Mine and my wifes serves as backup to our newer Twisp models which tend to work intermittently at best!

Twisp does make two liquids which I like, the Rebel and Cherry, but I have started using Vape Elixir recently which I find nice and smooth.


----------



## garyalexza

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. All the best with the venture.



Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000

Hi @Andre 

Sorry I saw your post in the wrong order. Thank you for the info, I've added that to my list it looks fantastic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart

Hi @M5000
I bought the subox after reading this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/ , you will see I had some bad luck initially but so far so good for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Weaselwebb

Hi All

Michael from Pretoria, been on and off the sticks for 6 months. Been vaping for 4 months just ordered my first RBA and looking forward to learning that side of the Vape hobby.


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Weaselwebb . Enjoy the journey.


----------



## blujeenz

Hi folks
Im Peter from Cape Town, took an *early*, early retirement 2 years ago and Im really enjoying it.
Im a tinkerer, so personal freedom is high up on my priority list, I enjoy doing _what I like when I like, _whether its playing GTA5 till 2am or sleeping late till 10am, kids have grown up and flown the nest. 
I stopped smoking (Winston red box) back in '95 when it got to around R2.95 a pack and havent gone back to the cigs since... yea it was hard, all we had in those days were nicotine patches or the gum (Nicorettes, disgusting stuff).
I've got to say the health improvement was vast, you notice flights of stairs are easier and of course theres the knock on effect too, where one positive leads to something new which in turn leads onto another benefit.

So... what brings me to vaping?
Well I was listening to some vape convo's and had the bright idea to extract my coffee and perhaps vape it.
Needless to say a quick Google showed me that it wasnt a unique idea, Eagle Energy Vapor is doing a disposable 3 pack but they use guarana extract, taurine and ginseng.
Anyhow Im still determined to extract the caffeine (steam distillation) and possibly infuse some glycerine.
I eagerly bounded off to the mall and procured a "Chinese" EVOD clone, more about that elsewhere. 
I'll by no means be a regular vaper, its kinda pointless with 0% juice and I wont be doing nicotine again, but I enjoy the tinkering and experimenting... heck I've even got some lavender bushes if the "House of Coffees" Roma Espresso thing doesnt work out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

M5000 said:


> Hi Silver
> 
> Thanks for the quick and detailed response. Twisp has indeed been very helpful to many, and they have really kickstarted the Vape market with their lowered standards.
> 
> I don't see myself building coils in the near future so that is not a requirement for the tanks now. When I reach that level I would probably be ready to get a new tank.
> 
> As for size, I'm not too familiar which batteries and mods are compatible with which tanks, but in that case maybe I could get a compact battery for the smaller tank which I will carry around, and also get a relatively compact box mod (I hope I said it right) which, if possible, would be compatible with both tanks?
> 
> I'm looking for a Twisp Clearo type of hit. I'm not very sure about the differences but I think its more mouth to lung, like the hit you would get when you had a cig after a long flight. I'm not looking for excessive vapour, but I like to get a strong flavour that you feel on your throat. During the day moving around and in public places I definitely don't want to make huge clouds, but the second tank for using in the evening and stuff some extra vapour would be good. With the Twisp I had been finding that I had to really pull a few times to get the flavour going so in that respect I'm looking for something that is as effortless as possible. A little bit of adjustment to play with would be helpful.
> 
> I notice that tanks are fairly reasonable as far as cost goes, so if the battery/mod is fairly universal and can handle an upgrade then I can look at another tank once I get familiar with the first purchase, instead of getting a spare compact one now to carry around which I have been doing so I could have 2 flavours on hand, and who knows maybe I'll be ready to try my hand at coils by then.
> 
> I read up on the Aspire Atlantis V2 earlier, seems like a option for the 2nd tank, no idea about the mod yet though. The Aspire Nautilus has good reports but it uses a unique coil but is still an option if the coils are unique to the tanks in this category. I don't suppose you get different brands of that coil, but if the cost and quality of it are fine then it will be fine.
> 
> Thank you, I look forward to some suggestions. I came across a dealer in Musgrave who does online also, it's convenient for me to collect there and they seem to have the main products, I still need to check prices, hoping to get something soon, I'm barely surviving with a broken Twisp.
> 
> @garyalexza good luck man, let me know what kit you are planning to get, and I'm in the market so keep me in mind when you send the complimentary goods!



Hi @M5000 
I apreciate your detailed writing because it helps to get a better idea of your preferences

Just a couple of comments. First, most tanks generally fit on most mods/batteries. 
There are 2 connectors. ego and 510. Most tanks are 510 and so are most batteries. The smaller tanks like the Twisp and Evod are Ego threaded. So you need a mod with an Ego thread. But you get a 510 to Ego adaptor. Anyway, most of the devices will fit on each other. Its more about matching the power of the mod to that of the tank. 

Here are some options

Nautilus Mini - mouth to lung, great flavour, variable airflow, commercia coils, has been reliable for me. More intense than a twisp clearo but still a mellow vape. Clouds not huge. Pair with an iStick or any mod that can easily provide up to 15 Watts of power

Subox kit - with Subtank Mini v2 - can do commercial coils or you can build your own. More intense than Nautilus Mini. 0.5 ohm coils are quite intense but 1.5 ohm coils are more mild. Can do mouth to lung and direct lung hits. Variable airflow. More versatile. Comes with a mod that goes up to 50 Watts. 

You need to try these devices to see what you prefer, nautilus mini is more subdued but still great. And Subtank mini is more intense

But dont forget, you can increase the throat hit by increasing the nic level of the juice


----------



## Silver

Weaselwebb said:


> Hi All
> 
> Michael from Pretoria, been on and off the sticks for 6 months. Been vaping for 4 months just ordered my first RBA and looking forward to learning that side of the Vape hobby.



Welcome @Weaselwebb 
Congrats on the vaping - it is one of the most fantastic hobbies! So much to learn and experience
Enjoy your stay and all the best to you


----------



## Silver

blujeenz said:


> Hi folks
> Im Peter from Cape Town, took an *early*, early retirement 2 years ago and Im really enjoying it.
> Im a tinkerer, so personal freedom is high up on my priority list, I enjoy doing _what I like when I like, _whether its playing GTA5 till 2am or sleeping late till 10am, kids have grown up and flown the nest.
> I stopped smoking (Winston red box) back in '95 when it got to around R2.95 a pack and havent gone back to the cigs since... yea it was hard, all we had in those days were nicotine patches or the gum (Nicorettes, disgusting stuff).
> I've got to say the health improvement was vast, you notice flights of stairs are easier and of course theres the knock on effect too, where one positive leads to something new which in turn leads onto another benefit.
> 
> So... what brings me to vaping?
> Well I was listening to some vape convo's and had the bright idea to extract my coffee and perhaps vape it.
> Needless to say a quick Google showed me that it wasnt a unique idea, Eagle Energy Vapor is doing a disposable 3 pack but they use guarana extract, taurine and ginseng.
> Anyhow Im still determined to extract the caffeine (steam distillation) and possibly infuse some glycerine.
> I eagerly bounded off to the mall and procured a "Chinese" EVOD clone, more about that elsewhere.
> I'll by no means be a regular vaper, its kinda pointless with 0% juice and I wont be doing nicotine again, but I enjoy the tinkering and experimenting... heck I've even got some lavender bushes if the "House of Coffees" Roma Espresso thing doesnt work out.



Welcome to the forum @blujeenz 
There are several folk that vape zero mg juice here. They are more into the flavour than the nicotine. 

Why dont you try some of the amazing zero mg juices from the fabulous local mixers on this forum. You may find you are surprised by the amazing flavours that are in some of the local brews. Just check out the vendors listed on the forum home page. Mavy of them sell juices and some do offer zero mg.

All the best and let us know how it goes


----------



## blujeenz

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @blujeenz
> There are several folk that vape zero mg juice here. They are more into the flavour than the nicotine.
> 
> Why dont you try some of the amazing zero mg juices from the fabulous local mixers on this forum. You may find you are surprised by the amazing flavours that are in some of the local brews. Just check out the vendors listed on the forum home page. Mavy of them sell juices and some do offer zero mg.
> 
> All the best and let us know how it goes



Thanks @Silver, also for the heads up regards the juices, Ive tried a 0% cappuccino from Liqua, not too bad, however I can sense the tasting thing could get out of hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Eduardo said:


> Hi Peeps, Eduard from Cape Town here.
> 
> Im trying to get off the stinkies, my kit from VapeKing arriving today. Billow V2 and Koopor Mini 60W.
> 
> Will post pics as soon as i have it
> 
> Thanks for having me on the Forum.


@Eduardo good luck quitting. I think you'll love vapeing.and the forum.


----------



## kev mac

Xeltrix said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So been free of the stinkies for about 2 and a half years. Started with Twisp Neos and then the Clearos. About a month back it became clear that I had to replace the dying Clearos an not with more Clearo batteries... I had been annoyed with them and the decline in quality of coils for ages but was lazy to change. Debated the new Twisp gear but decided some research was in order! That (Google) led me here and after some browsing of the forum, went with a subox mini setup based on the intro to vaping thread.
> 
> I've been blown away with it but... I had to also try new liquids as the twisp ones were not so great anymore....  Glad I did, some EXCELLENT juices made here in SA and found the reviews here spot on. Particularly enjoyed Silver's reviews, always spot on.
> 
> Anyways... just over a month later and I've just got a delivery today of supplies to build coils. So definitely moving quickly away from the plain old Clearo!
> 
> As an aside I've been very impressed with all of the retailers I've used to date and the impression I'm left with is that the e-juice makers and retailers in SA are top notch.


@Xeltrix great to have you on board!


----------



## Silver

blujeenz said:


> Thanks @Silver, also for the heads up regards the juices, Ive tried a 0% cappuccino from Liqua, not too bad, however I can sense the tasting thing could get out of hand.



Hi @blujeenz 
You are quite right, tasting different juices is quite a thing - and can be coslty 
Incidentally, coffee is a flavour that is fairly rare. And my hunt for the "perfect" one is still ongoing

Do you like your coffee taste to be very dark and roasted or more milky and creamy?


----------



## blujeenz

@Silver I prefer the strength 4s like Roma Espresso, Italian, Jamacian or VIP Gold, in that order. I havent bothered with the HOC "lifestyle" range and none of the other brands interest me at all.


----------



## tesiyi

I have a istick 30w, love it!


----------



## Silver

blujeenz said:


> @Silver I prefer the strength 4s like Roma Espresso, Italian, Jamacian or VIP Gold, in that order. I havent bothered with the HOC "lifestyle" range and none of the other brands interest me at all.



Ok, i am no coffee expert regarding the different types of coffees, but for a dark roasted coffee, give Vapour Mountain's coffee a try. They also have Cappucino which is less roasted and a bit milkier

My mom has found her ideal coffee vape by mixing a little bit of VM's coffee with VapeKing's coffee, which is lighter and creamier. It does taste good. 

Let us know how your coffee ejuice hunt develops


----------



## Willyza

Welcome All


----------



## Trishen

Hi All. My name is Trishen. Glad to finally be part of this amazing forum. I quit the analogs and started vaping about 7 months ago and I haven't looked back since. Current gear includes: iStick 30w, Smok M80, Subtank mini and Velocity RDA


----------



## Tj96

Hello ecigssa !Joining the resistance! Just saying hello and vaping on a SMOK TFV4 with Smok x cube 2. I'm a Jack of all trades master of none ! Will be rebuilding future coils but so far everything is good. I love to DIY everything that I can , this was the main reason going with TFV4 ! Not into all the ejuice flavors going around also DIY-ing my own! Peace! Tj96


----------



## Synthetic

Hey everybody. Been vaping for a month. Currently vaping assorted Vape King flavours, on a Kanger iPow 2 and Kanger Aerotank 2.

I dig the DIY aspect of vaping, so will be getting an RDA soon and maybe a mod box and and and, so many things to get.

Have also made my first e-liquid, wasnt a bad first attempt, but nothing too special.

I'm finally joining the forums to ask for advice and to give some advice.

It's all about the resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys 
and enjoy the stay


----------



## M5000

Hi Guys. 

Welcome to the new members. This a true Vape family.

@Andre @Silver @Bartart A special thanks to these guys who got me on the road in no time with great advice and lots of patience to answer every question. I have noticed in many other forums as well, Silver is one seriously patient guy!

Anyway, Subox Mini arrived from Eciggies - great service and very efficient. Coming from a Twisp this is a beast. Started on the 0.5ohm coil by mistake and a 12mg liquid which is a bit high for me. Still fiddling around and getting to know it.

The tank is stunning but I'm also scared to break it. From the little time that I've had with this, I would need a mod that is lighter and more pocket-friendly, to use when I'm out and about. I won't expect great power but just a simple one to carry to the beach or dam, simple and compact - I'll carry spare batteries if need be. Definitely not a mech mod though. Also need a few basic tanks that will work on most mods, good quality, rugged, easy to clean, and if it breaks it would be cheap to replace. I need this for carrying around, and also I am used to having at least 3 flavours on hand so one tank only won't work. Any suggestions welcome.

The subox is displaying 0.6ohm and 0.0V, is that normal? I haven't put the wattage above 20 at most, just trying different settings to get more flavour.


----------



## kev mac

M5000 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Welcome to the new members. This a true Vape family.
> 
> @Andre @Silver @Bartart A special thanks to these guys who got me on the road in no time with great advice and lots of patience to answer every question. I have noticed in many other forums as well, Silver is one seriously patient guy!
> 
> Anyway, Subox Mini arrived from Eciggies - great service and very efficient. Coming from a Twisp this is a beast. Started on the 0.5ohm coil by mistake and a 12mg liquid which is a bit high for me. Still fiddling around and getting to know it.
> 
> The tank is stunning but I'm also scared to break it. From the little time that I've had with this, I would need a mod that is lighter and more pocket-friendly, to use when I'm out and about. I won't expect great power but just a simple one to carry to the beach or dam, simple and compact - I'll carry spare batteries if need be. Definitely not a mech mod though. Also need a few basic tanks that will work on most mods, good quality, rugged, easy to clean, and if it breaks it would be cheap to replace. I need this for carrying around, and also I am used to having at least 3 flavours on hand so one tank only won't work. Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> The subox is displaying 0.6ohm and 0.0V, is that normal? I haven't put the wattage above 20 at most, just trying different settings to get more flavour.


You find the best people on this forum.Welcome to the new members!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## argief

Hi @M5000, welcome! Just my 2c, I also came from a twisp to the kbox mini setup. Like you, I delved straight into subohm and screwed in that 0.5ohm! 

This was the biggest mistake I ever made. As a noob Vapour, in any event to proper gear, the 0.5 was just way beyond my experience. I did not use the kbox much in the first week, as anything I put in the was just too strong. I was coughing like a 40 year old VW beetle even after just puffing for a second, the continues burning in my throat was to much and I used my twisp more than ever. After a week, I put my ego away and replaced with the 1.5ohm coil. Man oh man, that changed the game completely! I just could not put it down! 

I have coverted a few twispers to decent gear and my advice to them is always to start off with the higher ohm at low wattage (10watt) and as you grow use with it, start increasing the wattage. You will know when its time to switch to 0.5.

Just my 2c!

And btw, your display is perfect. The ohms can vary by about 0.2 safely. You will only see the 0.0V change when you press the fire button and the battery is delivering power to the coil. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Wyvern

As a new member, I want to welcome the newer members. I can vouch that the people on this forum are really awesome, friendly and very helpful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000

Hi @argief, thank you for the input. I totally agree about the coil. Everyone suggested starting higher. I wanted to start with the higher coil especially since I didn't have low nic liquids, but I only realised that the pre-fitted one is a 0.5 after filling the tank and I gave it a try for the evening but I need to change the coil today and also get some new liquid. 

It's definitely a huge jump from Twisp, I love the power, and the clouds are great. I don't mind if I only use 10w but it's always good to have more power!


----------



## M5000

Hi @Wyvern , thanks and same to you! How is your starter setup? Any advice/recommendations?


----------



## Wyvern

M5000 said:


> Hi @Wyvern , thanks and same to you! How is your starter setup? Any advice/recommendations?


I managed to buy my setup from here second hand - Eleaf IStick Mini 10w with Eleaf GS Air Glassomizer (which is a box mod) and then I also got a Eleaf IJust D16 with Aspire K1 Glassomizer - pen style. I used both to test them out, and decided I prefer the IStick mini - its such a comfy little mod. (I have tiny hands). I am loving the vape. I have stopped my stinkies completely on day 1. I was so impressed with it and havent had a craving at all. I just gave away my backup ciggies since I know I wont go back. And trust me I was very sceptical about it, I didnt think it would help. I would listen to the guys here, they really know what they are talking about and are awesomely helpful and friendly.


----------



## Andre

M5000 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Welcome to the new members. This a true Vape family.
> 
> @Andre @Silver @Bartart A special thanks to these guys who got me on the road in no time with great advice and lots of patience to answer every question. I have noticed in many other forums as well, Silver is one seriously patient guy!
> 
> Anyway, Subox Mini arrived from Eciggies - great service and very efficient. Coming from a Twisp this is a beast. Started on the 0.5ohm coil by mistake and a 12mg liquid which is a bit high for me. Still fiddling around and getting to know it.
> 
> The tank is stunning but I'm also scared to break it. From the little time that I've had with this, I would need a mod that is lighter and more pocket-friendly, to use when I'm out and about. I won't expect great power but just a simple one to carry to the beach or dam, simple and compact - I'll carry spare batteries if need be. Definitely not a mech mod though. Also need a few basic tanks that will work on most mods, good quality, rugged, easy to clean, and if it breaks it would be cheap to replace. I need this for carrying around, and also I am used to having at least 3 flavours on hand so one tank only won't work. Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> The subox is displaying 0.6ohm and 0.0V, is that normal? I haven't put the wattage above 20 at most, just trying different settings to get more flavour.


The pleasure is all ours.

Consider:

The Eleaf iJust2 kit. This comes with 0.3 or 0.5 ohms coils, which could be too low resistance at this stage for you. I believe, however, that the Aspire Triton 1.8 ohm coils fits in the tank too. Not variable power, but many like it.
The iStick 30W with Mini Aspire Nautilus tank. This is all HRH uses. She likes the Subox Mini Kit, but find it too heavy. The iStick with mAN is a light and very pocketable combination. Variable power here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry

Sup folks,

I'm Larry from Cape Town.

Been browsing the forums for quite a while and I think it's about time I introduce myself.

Been vaping and stinky-free since November 2013 and loving it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Larry said:


> Sup folks,
> 
> I'm Larry from Cape Town.
> 
> Been browsing the forums for quite a while and I think it's about time I introduce myself.
> 
> Been vaping and stinky-free since November 2013 and loving it!


Hey @Larry, seems we somehow missed your intro 

Welcome bud, looks like you're almost at your two year mark already, well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Larry said:


> Sup folks,
> 
> I'm Larry from Cape Town.
> 
> Been browsing the forums for quite a while and I think it's about time I introduce myself.
> 
> Been vaping and stinky-free since November 2013 and loving it!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on being off those nasties for so long. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Larry

Thanks alot @BumbleBee and @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Larry said:


> Sup folks,
> 
> I'm Larry from Cape Town.
> 
> Been browsing the forums for quite a while and I think it's about time I introduce myself.
> 
> Been vaping and stinky-free since November 2013 and loving it!



Welcome @Larry 
Congrats on being stinky free since Nov13!!
Two years coming up. Great achievement
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Larry

Thanks @Silver haven't looked back for even a second! Excited about the future of vaping aswell!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouder

*HOWZIT!!!!!!!!!!!
*
André here, my Twin Brother and Brother in-law are both also on here.

I started vaping on and off about 3 years ago. started out with this HORRIBLE "cigarette look" e-sigs. Later went on to the china-type "clearo's". I never really took vaping seriously. I then borrowed a Twisp from @argief and that made me decide to rather give it back and do it properly! I got myself a black Kangertech Subox. I'm really diggin' it, still struggling to leave the normal 'light-up' cigarettes, but I think I'll get there!

Sweet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern

Welcome new people! Yay now I am not the newest one here 

I just wanted to say 1 week on the Vapes and cant touch the stinkies at all anymore. Thanks to some truly awesome people on the forum, I have now gotten another tank for my mini stick, and have been testing out flavours. I also converted my brother to vaping and he is loving it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Clouder said:


> *HOWZIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> André here, my Twin Brother and Brother in-law are both also on here.
> 
> I started vaping on and off about 3 years ago. started out with this HORRIBLE "cigarette look" e-sigs. Later went on to the china-type "clearo's". I never really took vaping seriously. I then borrowed a Twisp from @argief and that made me decide to rather give it back and do it properly! I got myself a black Kangertech Subox. I'm really diggin' it, still struggling to leave the normal 'light-up' cigarettes, but I think I'll get there!
> 
> Sweet!


Welcome @Clouder 

Good to hear that you've decided to take vaping more seriously, it really is a life changing decision 

Maybe upping your nic level will help ease the transition a little, but don't rush it, it's not a race

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @Clouder
> 
> Good to hear that you've decided to take vaping more seriously, it really is a life changing decision
> 
> Maybe upping your nic level will help ease the transition a little, but don't rush it, it's not a race



Thanx @BumbleBee! I'm actually going to drop the nic level! I am currently on 18mg and its roasting my throat! So I think its due to the burning throat that I still tend to hit a stinky!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Clouder said:


> Thanx @BumbleBee! I'm actually going to drop the nic level! I am currently on 18mg and its roasting my throat! So I think its due to the burning throat that I still tend to hit a stinky!


That was the part that made me consider stinkies for a second, then I lowered my nic level and now I am in heaven

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder

Cool @Wyvern ! I'm having a 11mg juice in, still feel like going down to 6mg???


----------



## Wyvern

Clouder said:


> Cool @Wyvern ! I'm having a 11mg juice in, still feel like going down to 6mg???


I started on 6mg last week, within 3 days I dropped to 3. I am very happy with the 3. It gives me the nicotine buzz I need to that I dont strangle co workers or my boss. But it doesnt burn my thoat. So currently I am reducing all my juices, by adding in a 0mg mint - since that is all I have currently and the mint actually goes well with my fruity flavours, even the coffee flavour - it also isnt a sweet one so its nice to mix in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

Wyvern said:


> I started on 6mg last week, within 3 days I dropped to 3. I am very happy with the 3. It gives me the nicotine buzz I need to that I dont strangle co workers or my boss. But it doesnt burn my thoat. So currently I am reducing all my juices, by adding in a 0mg mint - since that is all I have currently and the mint actually goes well with my fruity flavours, even the coffee flavour - it also isnt a sweet one so its nice to mix in.



From now on I'm only buying 6mg sauces

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek

Hello folks, new to the Vaping scene with @Wyvren giving me a little taste on Saturday. 
Decided there and then to find a kit and so the impulse buy got me started with on a Subox Mini. 

Ran Saturday and Sunday morning on 1.5 ohm and then switched to 0.5 ohm and loving it. The flavour change is interesting and can't stop puffing away 

Started on the lowest nicotine content since I only picked up a tar-wrap if I was drinking so that habbit is the last to break down. But I don't even look at them now, why would one if you have some Purple Alien winking at you from next to the pc

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern

Nimatek said:


> Hello folks, new to the Vaping scene with @Wyvren giving me a little taste on Saturday.
> Decided there and then to find a kit and so the impulse buy got me started with on a Subox Mini.
> 
> Ran Saturday and Sunday morning on 1.5 ohm and then switched to 0.5 ohm and loving it. The flavour change is interesting and can't stop puffing away
> 
> Started on the lowest nicotine content since I only picked up a tar-wrap if I was drinking so that habbit is the last to break down. But I don't even look at them now, why would one if you have some Purple Alien winking at you from next to the pc


Oy family member and all and he still can't get my nick right  Hai and Welcome Nima nima

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek

Not my fault you can't make up your mind on how you want to spell the darn thing  
PS - bring some juice, home is too far  Or slower vaping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Nimatek said:


> Hello folks, new to the Vaping scene with @Wyvren giving me a little taste on Saturday.
> Decided there and then to find a kit and so the impulse buy got me started with on a Subox Mini.
> 
> Ran Saturday and Sunday morning on 1.5 ohm and then switched to 0.5 ohm and loving it. The flavour change is interesting and can't stop puffing away
> 
> Started on the lowest nicotine content since I only picked up a tar-wrap if I was drinking so that habbit is the last to break down. But I don't even look at them now, why would one if you have some Purple Alien winking at you from next to the pc


Most welcome to the forum. I see much flavour in your future. Happy vaping. Bring the all around @Wyvern!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

Nimatek said:


> Not my fault you can't make up your mind on how you want to spell the darn thing
> PS - bring some juice, home is too far  Or slower vaping


Come by the office? I cant get away from here now


----------



## Nimatek

Wyvern said:


> Come by the office? I cant get away from here now



I just wanted your coffee flavour  Enjoying my Purple Alien today, nice for the work. Some Papa Smurf tonight. Can't decide which one I like more.
I think I need a fun caramel type dessert flavour. Until I can find a good coffee one I like, then I will only have a problem to keep stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Nimatek said:


> I just wanted your coffee flavour  Enjoying my Purple Alien today, nice for the work. Some Papa Smurf tonight. Can't decide which one I like more.
> I think I need a fun caramel type dessert flavour. Until I can find a good coffee one I like, then I will only have a problem to keep stock


Caramel - none better than this one: http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=absolute-creme-brule

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

Andre said:


> Caramel - none better than this one: http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=absolute-creme-brule


Oh yay, I was planning on putting an order in with them for the Red Killer and either edens nectar or yogichews. So I can add his to my order. (if you are all confuzzeld, he is my brother)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Wyvern said:


> Oh yay, I was planning on putting an order in with them for the Red Killer and either edens nectar or yogichews. So I can add his to my order. (if you are all confuzzeld, he is my brother)


Have recommended some coffees for you in the What did you Vape Today thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek

Thanks @Andre, will give that a bash on next order  The world of tasting awaits , need to win the lotto so I can afford all them tastes


----------



## waja09

Hi All,

Would just like to say how are you guys?

Was on the Twisp a while ago for aroumd 3 months... Went back to Cigarettes. Friends of mine told me to try out there E-Cig whuch they had bought from Vape King.

Tried it, Like it, Bought one for myself and have been on it for the past 3 weeka now ans have every intention in staying in it. I am really enjoying Vaping, got myself an Eleaf 40w Battery + Aspire Nautilus Tank and reallt loving it.

Have tried the Apple Flavour which is currently my favourite, i also have tried Gummy Bear, Berry Blaze & Kiwi Flavours.

Any hints and tips from you guys? Suggestions maybe....

I look foward to being part of this awesome Forum...

Cool guys ☺

Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

waja09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would just like to say how are you guys?
> 
> Was on the Twisp a while ago for aroumd 3 months... Went back to Cigarettes. Friends of mine told me to try out there E-Cig whuch they had bought from Vape King.
> 
> Tried it, Like it, Bought one for myself and have been on it for the past 3 weeka now ans have every intention in staying in it. I am really enjoying Vaping, got myself an Eleaf 40w Battery + Aspire Nautilus Tank and reallt loving it.
> 
> Have tried the Apple Flavour which is currently my favourite, i also have tried Gummy Bear, Berry Blaze & Kiwi Flavours.
> 
> Any hints and tips from you guys? Suggestions maybe....
> 
> I look foward to being part of this awesome Forum...
> 
> Cool guys ☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum @waja09 

The iStick & Nautilus Mini is still my favourite starter combo, I'm glad you decided to give vaping another chance, hopefully with this setup you will manage to kick the stinkies butts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

waja09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would just like to say how are you guys?
> 
> Was on the Twisp a while ago for aroumd 3 months... Went back to Cigarettes. Friends of mine told me to try out there E-Cig whuch they had bought from Vape King.
> 
> Tried it, Like it, Bought one for myself and have been on it for the past 3 weeka now ans have every intention in staying in it. I am really enjoying Vaping, got myself an Eleaf 40w Battery + Aspire Nautilus Tank and reallt loving it.
> 
> Have tried the Apple Flavour which is currently my favourite, i also have tried Gummy Bear, Berry Blaze & Kiwi Flavours.
> 
> Any hints and tips from you guys? Suggestions maybe....
> 
> I look foward to being part of this awesome Forum...
> 
> Cool guys ☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum. Awesome kicking the stinky habit - keep it up. Always good to have a second device and tank - as a backup and to run a second flavour to keep it interesting. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

waja09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would just like to say how are you guys?
> 
> Was on the Twisp a while ago for aroumd 3 months... Went back to Cigarettes. Friends of mine told me to try out there E-Cig whuch they had bought from Vape King.
> 
> Tried it, Like it, Bought one for myself and have been on it for the past 3 weeka now ans have every intention in staying in it. I am really enjoying Vaping, got myself an Eleaf 40w Battery + Aspire Nautilus Tank and reallt loving it.
> 
> Have tried the Apple Flavour which is currently my favourite, i also have tried Gummy Bear, Berry Blaze & Kiwi Flavours.
> 
> Any hints and tips from you guys? Suggestions maybe....
> 
> I look foward to being part of this awesome Forum...
> 
> Cool guys ☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @waja09 
Glad you got sorted and congrats on returning to vaping

My advice is to try sample as many juices as you can. Take it slow. Try discover what types of juices you like. I.e. Fruits (by the sounds of it so far), desserts, menthols, tobaccoes etc. Try meet up with friends and taste their juices. Come to the vape meets ( next one is 28Nov in Sandton. )

Bear in mind, there are several fantastic retailers on this forum, each with their own speciality and juices. 

Al the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

waja09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would just like to say how are you guys?
> 
> Was on the Twisp a while ago for aroumd 3 months... Went back to Cigarettes. Friends of mine told me to try out there E-Cig whuch they had bought from Vape King.
> 
> Tried it, Like it, Bought one for myself and have been on it for the past 3 weeka now ans have every intention in staying in it. I am really enjoying Vaping, got myself an Eleaf 40w Battery + Aspire Nautilus Tank and reallt loving it.
> 
> Have tried the Apple Flavour which is currently my favourite, i also have tried Gummy Bear, Berry Blaze & Kiwi Flavours.
> 
> Any hints and tips from you guys? Suggestions maybe....
> 
> I look foward to being part of this awesome Forum...
> 
> Cool guys ☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


Welcome! The people here are awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @waja09 . Enjoy your stay .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek

Welcome to the happy corner of the internet. I'm also very new and taking it slow but getting sucked into the flavours. Looking at a 2nd tank now just to make it easier to swap flavours. but looking at a dual coil to be a little cloud happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie

Eduardo said:


> Hi Peeps, Eduard from Cape Town here.
> 
> Im trying to get off the stinkies, my kit from VapeKing arriving today. Billow V2 and Koopor Mini 60W.
> 
> Will post pics as soon as i have it
> 
> Thanks for having me on the Forum.



Sjo boet!!! You going for the big guns straight away!!! I love that!!  The billow rocks my world every day!!! You won't be disappointed! Just be safe when building hey!! To all the others (with exception to the two "ladies" from Asia, living in America) HAPPY HAPPY!! Stunning place to learn and jam with like minded guys & gals!! Rock on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## waja09

Wyvern said:


> Welcome! The people here are awesome!


Thank you buddy 

Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## waja09

Dubz said:


> Welcome to the forum @waja09 . Enjoy your stay .


Thanks Buddy ... Lets Vape away 

Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## waja09

Nimatek said:


> Welcome to the happy corner of the internet. I'm also very new and taking it slow but getting sucked into the flavours. Looking at a 2nd tank now just to make it easier to swap flavours. but looking at a dual coil to be a little cloud happy


Ahhhh thank you ... Yeah same here hey. Would like to get a 2nd tank just to use it to try different flavours ans mix it up... And for my current tank will use it just for my favourite, the Apple Flavour  

Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


----------



## waja09

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @waja09
> Glad you got sorted and congrats on returning to vaping
> 
> My advice is to try sample as many juices as you can. Take it slow. Try discover what types of juices you like. I.e. Fruits (by the sounds of it so far), desserts, menthols, tobaccoes etc. Try meet up with friends and taste their juices. Come to the vape meets ( next one is 28Nov in Sandton. )
> 
> Bear in mind, there are several fantastic retailers on this forum, each with their own speciality and juices.
> 
> Al the best


Coolios ... Yeah would be nice to meet up with a few of you guys/Ladiies... Where about in Sandton is everyone going to meet? Maybe inbox me with details yeah? 

Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel

Hello everyone!

I've been an avid (and some might say, creepy) reader and non-poster of this wonderful community for a few months! You guys, without even knowing it, helped me make all of my purchases thus far! 

Anyhoo, I have never really been on stinkies - I had a massive hubbly addiction, which had to stop as varsity students don't take hookah-ing lecturers seriously. And besides... taking a hubbly with you while travelling is surprisingly annoying. And messy. And generally a fire hazard. And ridiculously expensive abroad - I could've probably bought a few DNA200 mods for all you folk from the $$ I've spent on hubbly-rentals overseas.

So I've started on Twisp a few months ago, like so many others. I luckily jumped right up to the Aero, which all things considered, isn't a bad device (in fact, it is still my go-to stealth/MTL device. Although with actual EGO coils...). Got a Subox kit a while later, immediately started building, and finally upgraded my tank to a Goblin Mini, all on your recommendations!

I generally support Debbie from VapeKing PTA-North, and will (and have) recommended many a budding vaper to her! Beyond that I have to give a shout-out to the guy behind the World Wonder and Centurion Vapes ejuices... If anyone can give me his @tag, I will be grateful! That man is a genius!

(As an example, I was in Poland, Czech and Austria a week ago, and took with me a bottle of Table Mountain and Butterscotch Brulee. I had so many inquiries and "wows!" from many people as to where I got it, including an owner and e-juice maker in Vienna.)

Anyway, looking forward to chatting with you all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

waja09 said:


> Coolios ... Yeah would be nice to meet up with a few of you guys/Ladiies... Where about in Sandton is everyone going to meet? Maybe inbox me with details yeah?



Welcome @waja09 (and of course the other new members too). All vape meet related posts are in the Community / Vape Events & Meets sub-forum. If you are using Tapatalk, I'd suggest maybe browsing the forum once using a web browser, as it's a totally different experience.

Details about the meet and an RSVP button if you are attending is in the first post of the http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/ thread.
The RSVP is only visible and active via a browser.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Ezekiel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been an avid (and some might say, creepy) reader and non-poster of this wonderful community for a few months! You guys, without even knowing it, helped me make all of my purchases thus far!
> 
> Anyhoo, I have never really been on stinkies - I had a massive hubbly addiction, which had to stop as varsity students don't take hookah-ing lecturers seriously. And besides... taking a hubbly with you while travelling is surprisingly annoying. And messy. And generally a fire hazard. And ridiculously expensive abroad - I could've probably bought a few DNA200 mods for all you folk from the $$ I've spent on hubbly-rentals overseas.
> 
> So I've started on Twisp a few months ago, like so many others. I luckily jumped right up to the Aero, which all things considered, isn't a bad device (in fact, it is still my go-to stealth/MTL device. Although with actual EGO coils...). Got a Subox kit a while later, immediately started building, and finally upgraded my tank to a Goblin Mini, all on your recommendations!
> 
> I generally support Debbie from VapeKing PTA-North, and will (and have) recommended many a budding vaper to her! Beyond that I have to give a shout-out to the guy behind the World Wonder and Centurion Vapes ejuices... If anyone can give me his @tag, I will be grateful! That man is a genius!
> 
> (As an example, I was in Poland, Czech and Austria a week ago, and took with me a bottle of Table Mountain and Butterscotch Brulee. I had so many inquiries and "wows!" from many people as to where I got it, including an owner and e-juice maker in Vienna.)
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to chatting with you all!


Welcome  it's great to have you out from behind the curtain. Don't worry, most of us have gotten used to that feeling of being watched 

WW is made by a chap called @ESH but we don't see him around here much


----------



## Kylo

Hello fellow Vapors,
My name is Kyle and I am a noob to the scene.
Just quit smoking like 4 weeks ago after getting my first mod (Aspire Odyssey Kit) from E-Ciggies in Moreletta Park - PTA.
Have since also gotten a Eleaf iStick 100W and put my Triton tank on there, works a treat.
Also have a Mr owl driptip with which I build coils and smoke the place up on weekends. ;o)
I quite love cooking and the idea of making my own e-liquids, has peaked my interest..
So that's where I am going next and I have been trolling the pages here and it seems like a awesome place for ideas, thoughts, testing and conspiring (haha) alike, locally!

Glad to be here.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ezekiel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been an avid (and some might say, creepy) reader and non-poster of this wonderful community for a few months! You guys, without even knowing it, helped me make all of my purchases thus far!
> 
> Anyhoo, I have never really been on stinkies - I had a massive hubbly addiction, which had to stop as varsity students don't take hookah-ing lecturers seriously. And besides... taking a hubbly with you while travelling is surprisingly annoying. And messy. And generally a fire hazard. And ridiculously expensive abroad - I could've probably bought a few DNA200 mods for all you folk from the $$ I've spent on hubbly-rentals overseas.
> 
> So I've started on Twisp a few months ago, like so many others. I luckily jumped right up to the Aero, which all things considered, isn't a bad device (in fact, it is still my go-to stealth/MTL device. Although with actual EGO coils...). Got a Subox kit a while later, immediately started building, and finally upgraded my tank to a Goblin Mini, all on your recommendations!
> 
> I generally support Debbie from VapeKing PTA-North, and will (and have) recommended many a budding vaper to her! Beyond that I have to give a shout-out to the guy behind the World Wonder and Centurion Vapes ejuices... If anyone can give me his @tag, I will be grateful! That man is a genius!
> 
> (As an example, I was in Poland, Czech and Austria a week ago, and took with me a bottle of Table Mountain and Butterscotch Brulee. I had so many inquiries and "wows!" from many people as to where I got it, including an owner and e-juice maker in Vienna.)
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to chatting with you all!


Most welcome to the forum - officially at least. Congrats on getting rid of that nasty hubbly habit. I am also a WW fan. Although seldom seen he shows a presence now and then as @WorldWonders. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

waja09 said:


> Coolios ... Yeah would be nice to meet up with a few of you guys/Ladiies... Where about in Sandton is everyone going to meet? Maybe inbox me with details yeah?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T805 using Tapatalk



Hi @waja09 , check out the followimg thread for the 28Nov Vapemeet
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/

Please just RSVP on the first post in that thread using the little Blue RSVP button

It will be held at NewsCafe Sandton and will start at 12h00

Hope to see you there. Come say hello!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ezekiel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been an avid (and some might say, creepy) reader and non-poster of this wonderful community for a few months! You guys, without even knowing it, helped me make all of my purchases thus far!
> 
> Anyhoo, I have never really been on stinkies - I had a massive hubbly addiction, which had to stop as varsity students don't take hookah-ing lecturers seriously. And besides... taking a hubbly with you while travelling is surprisingly annoying. And messy. And generally a fire hazard. And ridiculously expensive abroad - I could've probably bought a few DNA200 mods for all you folk from the $$ I've spent on hubbly-rentals overseas.
> 
> So I've started on Twisp a few months ago, like so many others. I luckily jumped right up to the Aero, which all things considered, isn't a bad device (in fact, it is still my go-to stealth/MTL device. Although with actual EGO coils...). Got a Subox kit a while later, immediately started building, and finally upgraded my tank to a Goblin Mini, all on your recommendations!
> 
> I generally support Debbie from VapeKing PTA-North, and will (and have) recommended many a budding vaper to her! Beyond that I have to give a shout-out to the guy behind the World Wonder and Centurion Vapes ejuices... If anyone can give me his @tag, I will be grateful! That man is a genius!
> 
> (As an example, I was in Poland, Czech and Austria a week ago, and took with me a bottle of Table Mountain and Butterscotch Brulee. I had so many inquiries and "wows!" from many people as to where I got it, including an owner and e-juice maker in Vienna.)
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to chatting with you all!



Welcome to the forum @Ezekiel 
Thanks for signing up and getting involved. 
Congrats on the vaping. Sounds like you are doing great with the hardware and juices
The guys who make World Wonders juice are @WorldWonders 
I dont know offhand the handle for Centurion Vapes, but I see @SAVapeGear stocks it, so perhaps get in touch with him and he can direct you. 

Incidentally, if you look on the homepage, you will see all the vendors listed with their own sub-forums. Check them out for all the info on their latest products 

All the best


----------



## Silver

Kylo said:


> Hello fellow Vapors,
> My name is Kyle and I am a noob to the scene.
> Just quit smoking like 4 weeks ago after getting my first mod (Aspire Odyssey Kit) from E-Ciggies in Moreletta Park - PTA.
> Have since also gotten a Eleaf iStick 100W and put my Triton tank on there, works a treat.
> Also have a Mr owl driptip with which I build coils and smoke the place up on weekends. ;o)
> I quite love cooking and the idea of making my own e-liquids, has peaked my interest..
> So that's where I am going next and I have been trolling the pages here and it seems like a awesome place for ideas, thoughts, testing and conspiring (haha) alike, locally!
> 
> Glad to be here.
> 
> Cheers.



Welcome to the forum @Kylo
Congrats on the quitting of the smoking and the 4 weeks. Way to go!
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions...
All the best for your vaping journey


----------



## Kylo

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Kylo
> Congrats on the quitting of the smoking and the 4 weeks. Way to go!
> Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions...
> All the best for your vaping journey



Thanks a lot Silver!
Much appreciated.
Don't think I will ever go back to stinkies, my wife still smokes the odd one here and there and it kills me, especially in closed environments..haha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silence_za

Hi All, another noob here. Been off the stinkies and on the juice for 3 months now.


----------



## Tawana

Hi everyone, I'm Tawana. I had been trying to quit smoking then my friend @Dylan Knight introduced me to vaping, and he told me about the site. Yes im the ultimate noob. just here to learn more about vaping, get tips and help stay off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Silence_za said:


> Hi All, another noob here. Been off the stinkies and on the juice for 3 months now.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on being on the juice and off the stinkies - a huge achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dylan Knight

Tawana said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Tawana. I had been trying to quit smoking then my friend @Dylan Knight introduced me to vaping, and he told me about the site. Yes im the ultimate noob. just here to learn more about vaping, get tips and help stay off the stinkies.


Welcome T Man, enjoy this site got all we need all in one place here.


----------



## Kylo

Tawana said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Tawana. I had been trying to quit smoking then my friend @Dylan Knight introduced me to vaping, and he told me about the site. Yes im the ultimate noob. just here to learn more about vaping, get tips and help stay off the stinkies.



Hey @Tawana,
I am also fresh off the stinkies. Good luck!!
Might I suggest what worked very well for me is 12MG Black Cigar.
Then change you're air flow (if you can on your tank or pipe) to drag like a cigarette.
Gave me that throat hit like a normal cigarette..Been off stinkies for 4 weeks now and not missing it.
Already starting to mix my black cigar with sweeter flavors like Sucker Punch and Plasma juice with the airflows wide open.

Anyway, hope it helps!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek

Tawana said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Tawana. I had been trying to quit smoking then my friend @Dylan Knight introduced me to vaping, and he told me about the site. Yes im the ultimate noob. just here to learn more about vaping, get tips and help stay off the stinkies.



Welcome to the forums, great source of information and some of the most helpful people I've met on the internet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Silence_za . Congrats on staying off the stinkies .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Tawana said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Tawana. I had been trying to quit smoking then my friend @Dylan Knight introduced me to vaping, and he told me about the site. Yes im the ultimate noob. just here to learn more about vaping, get tips and help stay off the stinkies.


Welcome to the forum . Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Willyza

Hi All and enjoy the Vape Ride


----------



## M5000

Hi Guys and Gals! Welcome to the new members, I'm a total newbie and have been looking through sites, gear and reviews non-stop, trying to get the hang of it. If only I had put this much of effort when I was studying! @Silver should take up lecturing! PM me if you get lost along the way, then we can be lost together.

Anyway, one week in with the Subox Mini. It was a very drastic change going from Twisp Clearo to Subox with a 0.5ohm coil. I was actually planning to finish the tank and switch to the 1.2ohm coil, but somewhere during the first tank I just clicked with the Subtank and since then I have been having a thrilling time with my new toy. With the airflow open full and the power kicked up, the lung hits are an awesome new feeling. The device is a bit intimidating the first time you hold it, but once you get the feel for it the size is quite comfortable. Still a bit over cautious with it, and I think I will probably need a pen for my pocket when out and about, but other than that this is a great size. It drinks juice like a V12 though.

Thinking of getting a cheap compact tank or two to use with old Twisp batteries and maybe a spinner or something for playing around with e-liquid flavours and use on the move. 

I have looked at the iJust2, I don't think it's for me. As for the iStick and Nautilus Mini, I like the idea and I have no interest in TC, but vapeshop has the 60w TC iStick for R599 plus a battery for say R200, it's cheaper than the 30w and 40w. I like that the battery is removable and the tank sits in the centre, if I don't use TC and use it for the Subtank, Nauti Mini, and maybe the cheaper tanks with the 1.8ohm coils is it not the better value iStick of the range. Remember I am not looking at it for the power or TC, but just the value and the main pros I mentioned. I am not considering the 100w at all it's not for me currently.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Leonard

Evening all. My name's Leonard and as much as I'd love to say I'm totally off the stinkies, I would be lying. I am however stoked that in the year since I started vaping I've gone from 20 a day to about 20 a month. I put the blame entirely on my love for brandy and good company.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Leonard said:


> Evening all. My name's Leonard and as much as I'd love to say I'm totally off the stinkies, I would be lying. I am however stoked that in the year since I started vaping I've gone from 20 a day to about 20 a month. I put the blame entirely on my love for brandy and good company.


Welcome to the forum @Leonard 

A pack a month is miles better than a pack a day, well done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JCC

Hi I'm new to the forum, been vaping for 5 years. i would just like to say thanks for a great forum, used it since it started for reading but only now started a profile.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @JCC . Enjoy your stay.


----------



## BumbleBee

JCC said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum, been vaping for 5 years. i would just like to say thanks for a great forum, used it since it started for reading but only now started a profile.


Welcome @JCC, nice to have another long time vaper here


----------



## Vince Sheehan

Hey there everyone.. name is Vince Sheehan been off and on vaping for last few months as been diagnosed with epilepsy and been a journey as to what can do and can't do but I'm still on vaping now and I only vape clean VG and all good.. PG and nicotine don't agree... but man do I love to vape..its so much cooler than "STINKIES" haha love that name...using an I stick mod with kangertech submini tank.. such an awesome combo... thats me.. anyone looking for advice on vaping and epilepsy im happy to share my experience I have gained so far... peace

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox

Vince Sheehan said:


> Hey there everyone.. name is Vince Sheehan been off and on vaping for last few months as been diagnosed with epilepsy and been a journey as to what can do and can't do but I'm still on vaping now and I only vape clean VG and all good.. PG and nicotine don't agree... but man do I love to vape..its so much cooler than "STINKIES" haha love that name...using an I stick mod with kangertech submini tank.. such an awesome combo... thats me.. anyone looking for advice on vaping and epilepsy im happy to share my experience I have gained so far... peace


welcome to the nut house sorry to hear about the epilepsy but hey we are here to help in anyway we can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart

M5000 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals! Welcome to the new members, I'm a total newbie and have been looking through sites, gear and reviews non-stop, trying to get the hang of it. If only I had put this much of effort when I was studying! @Silver should take up lecturing! PM me if you get lost along the way, then we can be lost together.
> 
> Anyway, one week in with the Subox Mini. It was a very drastic change going from Twisp Clearo to Subox with a 0.5ohm coil. I was actually planning to finish the tank and switch to the 1.2ohm coil, but somewhere during the first tank I just clicked with the Subtank and since then I have been having a thrilling time with my new toy. With the airflow open full and the power kicked up, the lung hits are an awesome new feeling. The device is a bit intimidating the first time you hold it, but once you get the feel for it the size is quite comfortable. Still a bit over cautious with it, and I think I will probably need a pen for my pocket when out and about, but other than that this is a great size. It drinks juice like a V12 though.
> 
> Thinking of getting a cheap compact tank or two to use with old Twisp batteries and maybe a spinner or something for playing around with e-liquid flavours and use on the move.
> 
> I have looked at the iJust2, I don't think it's for me. As for the iStick and Nautilus Mini, I like the idea and I have no interest in TC, but vapeshop has the 60w TC iStick for R599 plus a battery for say R200, it's cheaper than the 30w and 40w. I like that the battery is removable and the tank sits in the centre, if I don't use TC and use it for the Subtank, Nauti Mini, and maybe the cheaper tanks with the 1.8ohm coils is it not the better value iStick of the range. Remember I am not looking at it for the power or TC, but just the value and the main pros I mentioned. I am not considering the 100w at all it's not for me currently.
> 
> Thanks!


Look at you go Mo, I like your style man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Synthetic said:


> Hey everybody. Been vaping for a month. Currently vaping assorted Vape King flavours, on a Kanger iPow 2 and Kanger Aerotank 2.
> 
> I dig the DIY aspect of vaping, so will be getting an RDA soon and maybe a mod box and and and, so many things to get.
> 
> Have also made my first e-liquid, wasnt a bad first attempt, but nothing too special.
> 
> I'm finally joining the forums to ask for advice and to give some advice.
> 
> It's all about the resistance


@Synthetic diy is a great aspect in vapeing,it allows me to enjoy my favorite juice for pennies and building is great fun,However careful buying new gear or you'll end up a gear'o'holic like me.lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G-Step

Hey guys and gals! Just a quick Hello! Been vaping for about 3 months now and I must say that it has been absolutely top notch! Love gathering info everywhere and this forum has been great in picking up hints and tips.

Trust to meet errbody at the vape meet on the 28th of November.

Vape on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JacoV

G-Step said:


> Hey guys and gals! Just a quick Hello! Been vaping for about 3 months now and I must say that it has been absolutely top notch! Love gathering info everywhere and this forum has been great in picking up hints and tips.
> 
> Trust to meet errbody at the vape meet on the 28th of November.
> 
> Vape on


Welcome to your new addiction @G-Step


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## G-Step

JacoV said:


> Welcome to your new addiction @G-Step


Trust me @JacoV I've already tumbled down the rabbit hole! Hahaa! The addiction is in full swing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

G-Step said:


> Hey guys and gals! Just a quick Hello! Been vaping for about 3 months now and I must say that it has been absolutely top notch! Love gathering info everywhere and this forum has been great in picking up hints and tips.
> 
> Trust to meet errbody at the vape meet on the 28th of November.
> 
> Vape on


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

Welcome all the new people  Stick around the people here are awesome and helpful and I have to say friendly - this is the friendliest forum I have ever joined.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## G-Step

Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MISS"T"

Hey hey everyone 
I have to say a huge thank you to Gert and Damian at Wiener Vape Co. for introducing me to vaping. I've been a smoker since 98, i know giving my age away, I have quit here and there when I was pregnant but so far it's been my downfall... I just couldn't seem to quit cigarettes. 

I bought an Evic Vtc mini from Wiener Co on Friday.. Since then I've had 1.5 cigarettes and can't finish a cigarette. I haven't had the urge to pick one up even when hubby smokes next to me. 

I'm now vaping Belly Rub and Dogs Life from Wiener Co. And absolutely loving it. I'm totally hooked and want to convert all my cigarette smoking friends. 

So that's my story looking forward to. "Meeting" you all.

Vaping... It's a lifestyle

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JacoV

Welcome @MISS"T" 
Glad to hear you are kicking the habit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Most welcome to the forum. That is one awesome picture. Yip, the cigarettes will be more and more stinky as you go on vaping - until you cannot stand them no more. All the best with your journey. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AlphaDog

Hi all! 

New to the forum, but not new to vaping. 
I currently own a Subtank Mini with an iStick 50w.
I've tried a whole lot of different eliquid brands - but I am now solely supporting the local SA made juices. I mainly shop at Vape Cartel and Sirvape.

My current favourites are Northern Craft Vapes, Orion, and The eLiquid Project lines of juices...
I'm constantly researching, watching reviews, and trying new builds. 

Can't wait for Kieren at Vape Cartel to get more Aromamizer stock as this will be my next tank.... or will it be the Bellus? 

Cheers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MISS"T"

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @DaveH
> And congratulations on a stunning victory of being 2 months smoke free after so long on the smokes.
> I am sure after half a million cigarettes your lungs are thanking you!
> All the best and enjoy your stay here.
> Just shout if you have any questions.









Your body is thanking you   

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MISS"T"

vapeing princess said:


> thanks it you how gave me such a nice juice 'Amarula"
> and do you know if I go out I only drink Amarula on ice.
> I love your shop and hope you get some more 0mg in


Omw that's awesome I'm certainly going to look them up!! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MISS"T"

theoS said:


> Where can i get amarula i whant some plz
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Hey did you find it? If not look here 
http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/128

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MISS"T"

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. That is one awesome picture. Yip, the cigarettes will be more and more stinky as you go on vaping - until you cannot stand them no more. All the best with your journey. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


Thanks so much. What's a good mix in a juice? Not sure what I should be looking for. As I mentioned I am using an evic vtc and am worried about water based juice... Total nub so don't judge lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac

Clouder said:


> *HOWZIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> André here, my Twin Brother and Brother in-law are both also on here.
> 
> I started vaping on and off about 3 years ago. started out with this HORRIBLE "cigarette look" e-sigs. Later went on to the china-type "clearo's". I never really took vaping seriously. I then borrowed a Twisp from @argief and that made me decide to rather give it back and do it properly! I got myself a black Kangertech Subox. I'm really diggin' it, still struggling to leave the normal 'light-up' cigarettes, but I think I'll get there!
> 
> Sweet!


@Clouder keep at it you'll get off the cigs and grow to love vapeing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MISS"T" said:


> Thanks so much. What's a good mix in a juice? Not sure what I should be looking for. As I mentioned I am using an evic vtc and am worried about water based juice... Total nub so don't judge lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Not sure what you mean. 

Mix in a juice - VG/PG ratio? If so, it depends much on you personal experience and preferences. I like anything from 50/50 or anything higher in VG and do not mind the odd 100VG. 

Water based juice? As far as I know most juices do not contain water. Have heard that some 100VG juices have a bit of distilled water for a thinner juice.


----------



## MISS"T"

Andre said:


> Not sure what you mean.
> 
> Mix in a juice - VG/PG ratio? If so, it depends much on you personal experience and preferences. I like anything from 50/50 or anything higher in VG and do not mind the odd 100VG.
> 
> Water based juice? As far as I know most juices do not contain water. Have heard that some 100VG juices have a bit of distilled water for a thinner juice.


Thank you... Yes I meant the ratio. I've been told some people water down their juices and this causes a problem with the coil. Appreciate the response.  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theoS

MISS"T" said:


> Hey did you find it? If not look here
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1280
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


WELL I FOUND IT BUT PLAYING AROUND WITH DIY FOR NOW (sorry about the caps)0


----------



## theoS

miss T is there ne vape shops in richardsbay or must i bring stock with for December


----------



## MISS"T"

theoS said:


> miss T is there ne vape shops in richardsbay or must i bring stock with for December


Hi theo... What type of stock are you looking for? There isn't a shop per say but the makers of wiener vape are from here and their juices are awesome!! Look for them on Facebook... Wiener Vape Co. They keep stock of some consumables. Maybe drop them a line and they can get some stock for you? 
Where are you coming from? Hope you'll enjoy your stay here!! We may have a meet in December too    

Vaping... It's a lifestyle


----------



## theoS

MISS"T" said:


> Hi theo... What type of stock are you looking for? There isn't a shop per say but the makers of wiener vape are from here and their juices are awesome!! Look for them on Facebook... Wiener Vape Co. They keep stock of some consumables. Maybe drop them a line and they can get some stock for you?
> Where are you coming from? Hope you'll enjoy your stay here!! We may have a meet in December too
> 
> Vaping... It's a lifestyle


JHB will drop then a peek....as for the meet it sounds cool let me know


----------



## MISS"T"

theoS said:


> JHB will drop then a peek....as for the meet it sounds cool let me know


Fabulous will do... Are you on the Facebook group. "I am Vape Africa "? We will most likely post it on there  

Vaping... It's a lifestyle


----------



## JohnoF

Hi Everyone

Johno here, started vaping about 4 weeks ago with an osiris kit from vape king, that didnt last long and needed something more so purchased an Ijust2 kit which is working stunningly. I prefer very simple vaping - insert coil, liquid and off you go - thats why the iJust is great for me. Very keen to start trying new flavors and devices.

see you all around

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @JohnoF . Enjoy your stay. Let the journey begin .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crashdan

Hi all Daniel here... Been vaping for a couple months and enjoying it...
Using a KangerTech Mini and ESP 30W.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Crashdan said:


> Hi all Daniel here... Been vaping for a couple months and enjoying it...
> Using a KangerTech Mini and ESP 30W.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on taking up vaping. Enjoy.


----------



## neelo

What's up guys the names Neelash I currently employed with Nandos,currently my fav juice is five pawns castle long and dig most of the fruit flavours.
I'm currently smoking a gaping on a smoke xcube with a TFV4 awesome stuff .
Great forum guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neelo

Eish m


neelo said:


> What's up guys the names Neelash I currently employed with Nandos,currently my fav juice is five pawns castle long and dig most of the fruit flavours.
> I'm currently smoking a vaping on a smoke xcube with a TFV4 awesome stuff


----------



## Andre

neelo said:


> What's up guys the names Neelash I currently employed with Nandos,currently my fav juice is five pawns castle long and dig most of the fruit flavours.
> I'm currently smoking a gaping on a smoke xcube with a TFV4 awesome stuff .
> Great forum guys


Most welcome to the forum. Nandos and vaping must be a great combination. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @neelo . Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Silver

Just wanted to give a warm welcome to all the new members that have joined the forum recently

Congrats on the vaping and wishing you all the very best with your vaping journeys. Feel free to ask questions as you go along.

*For those new members based near JHB, please take note of the upcoming ECIGSSA JHB vape meet that will be held on Sat 28 Nov 2015 in Sandton*.

It's a great opportunity to meet other vapers, try out loads of gear and juices and have a good time. You can also meet some experienced vapers and get help with your coils or advice on anything that you need help on.

Its free to attend, just RSVP with the blue button on the first post at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/

Looking forward to meeting you there. Come say hello. You will meet some of the members of the Admin and Mod team as well as some awesome vendors on the day. Not to mention loads of enthusiastic friendly vapers. Some are even travelling from far - such as Durban and Tzaneen. There will also be some great prizes and competitions on the day. Dont miss it, it will be the last meet for 2015.

Tagging the following recent members just in case you miss this:
@Tawana
@Dylan Knight
@Kylo
@Leonard
@Vince Sheehan
@G-Step (i see you have rsvp'ed already, cool, see you there)
@JohnoF (your location says South Africa, but i assume you are near JHB?)
@Crashdan
@neelo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dylan Knight

Awesome see you guys there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML

Mr. Liversage here saying hello to all hope you are 4RML and Vape happy.


----------



## 4RML

PS still looking to buy a Aromamisor!


----------



## Kylo

Thanks @Silver,
Just RSVP'd.

Looking forward to this one and meeting some new people.


----------



## Silver

Kylo said:


> Thanks @Silver,
> Just RSVP'd.
> 
> Looking forward to this one and meeting some new people.



Super @Kylo - thanks
Great stuff - see you there
Keep an eye on that vape meet thread, there will be more announcements in due course on more details for the day.


----------



## kev mac

G-Step said:


> Hey guys and gals! Just a quick Hello! Been vaping for about 3 months now and I must say that it has been absolutely top notch! Love gathering info everywhere and this forum has been great in picking up hints and tips.
> 
> Trust to meet errbody at the vape meet on the 28th of November.
> 
> Vape on


Welcome @G-Step


----------



## kev mac

Vince Sheehan said:


> Hey there everyone.. name is Vince Sheehan been off and on vaping for last few months as been diagnosed with epilepsy and been a journey as to what can do and can't do but I'm still on vaping now and I only vape clean VG and all good.. PG and nicotine don't agree... but man do I love to vape..its so much cooler than "STINKIES" haha love that name...using an I stick mod with kangertech submini tank.. such an awesome combo... thats me.. anyone looking for advice on vaping and epilepsy im happy to share my experience I have gained so far... peace


Hi @Vince Sheehan welcome aboard and good luck!


----------



## kev mac

JCC said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum, been vaping for 5 years. i would just like to say thanks for a great forum, used it since it started for reading but only now started a profile.


@JCC I'm sure we'll be hearing lots from you in the future.


----------



## kev mac

neelo said:


> What's up guys the names Neelash I currently employed with Nandos,currently my fav juice is five pawns castle long and dig most of the fruit flavours.
> I'm currently smoking a gaping on a smoke xcube with a TFV4 awesome stuff .
> Great forum guys


Sounds like you have thing well in hand @neelo


----------



## kev mac

MISS"T" said:


> Hey hey everyone
> I have to say a huge thank you to Gert and Damian at Wiener Vape Co. for introducing me to vaping. I've been a smoker since 98, i know giving my age away, I have quit here and there when I was pregnant but so far it's been my downfall... I just couldn't seem to quit cigarettes.
> 
> I bought an Evic Vtc mini from Wiener Co on Friday.. Since then I've had 1.5 cigarettes and can't finish a cigarette. I haven't had the urge to pick one up even when hubby smokes next to me.
> 
> I'm now vaping Belly Rub and Dogs Life from Wiener Co. And absolutely loving it. I'm totally hooked and want to convert all my cigarette smoking friends.
> 
> So that's my story looking forward to. "Meeting" you all.
> 
> Vaping... It's a lifestyle
> View attachment 38395


You go @MISS"T" have fun with all things vape on the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

4RML said:


> Mr. Liversage here saying hello to all hope you are 4RML and Vape happy.


@4RML add yourself to the Aromamiser fan list.


----------



## kev mac

Kylo said:


> Thanks @Silver,
> Just RSVP'd.
> 
> Looking forward to this one and meeting some new people.


Welcome @Kylo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FuSioN

Hi there all. I have been off tobacco smoke since April 2014. Started vaping with Vape Kings devices, then moved onto Twisp. Had every model they made in the past 18 months. A friend of mine @Chilli was a smoker until 3 months ago when I showed him a few sets of smoker lungs on Youtube. He bought a Kangertech and hasnt looked back since. I then followed suite and also ditched the Twisp to go Sub-Ohm and Man oh Man was that a GREAT idea or what.

Started on the Kangertech but decided in the first week I wanted a bigger setup. Running on the IPV D2 currently with the Billow V2 Mini as my stock smoke and then rotate out with my Crown on the Std Coil. I run on the 3mg Juices.

Currently vaping: Cosmic Fog, Phillip Rocke, Complex Chaos, Centurion Vapes and World of Wonders.

Best juice to date: Phillip Rocke Signature series bought from @SAVapeGear. Pricey but worth every cent :0)

Looking to vape next: Five Pawns, Kings Royale, Kings Crown, Suicide Bunny and Cuttwood. If any of you have had the pleasure of vaping any of these I would love to hear your take on the juices.

Also looking for solid local juices if you have any input.

Love the Forum and looking forward to chatting to you all!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

FuSioN said:


> Looking to vape next: Five Pawns, Kings Royale, Kings Crown, Suicide Bunny and Cuttwood. If any of you have had the pleasure of vaping any of these I would love to hear your take on the juices.



Cuttwood are really quality Vapes... Monster Melons is one of my favourites and that's only IF you like green melon because it's very MELON! Unicorn Milk is one of the best Strawberry Vapes around.

There are two local juices you should try both of which are ADV's for me and that's Tropical Ice from Vapour Mountain (MENTHOL) and Foggs Milky Way!


----------



## Chilli

@FuSioN 
Hey buddy welcome !!!!


----------



## Fogie

Good Day My name is Keith... 
have been vaping for just over 4 months..
have a mentor called @Eequinox ... who has helped a lot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

FuSioN said:


> Hi there all. I have been off tobacco smoke since April 2014. Started vaping with Vape Kings devices, then moved onto Twisp. Had every model they made in the past 18 months. A friend of mine @Chilli was a smoker until 3 months ago when I showed him a few sets of smoker lungs on Youtube. He bought a Kangertech and hasnt looked back since. I then followed suite and also ditched the Twisp to go Sub-Ohm and Man oh Man was that a GREAT idea or what.
> 
> Started on the Kangertech but decided in the first week I wanted a bigger setup. Running on the IPV D2 currently with the Billow V2 Mini as my stock smoke and then rotate out with my Crown on the Std Coil. I run on the 3mg Juices.
> 
> Currently vaping: Cosmic Fog, Phillip Rocke, Complex Chaos, Centurion Vapes and World of Wonders.
> 
> Best juice to date: Phillip Rocke Signature series bought from @SAVapeGear. Pricey but worth every cent :0)
> 
> Looking to vape next: Five Pawns, Kings Royale, Kings Crown, Suicide Bunny and Cuttwood. If any of you have had the pleasure of vaping any of these I would love to hear your take on the juices.
> 
> Also looking for solid local juices if you have any input.
> 
> Love the Forum and looking forward to chatting to you all!!!


@FuSioN way to go w/ quitting!Welcome aboard.


----------



## kev mac

Fogie said:


> Good Day My name is Keith...
> have been vaping for just over 4 months..
> have a mentor called @Eequinox ... who has helped a lot


Welcome @Fogie from a fellow fogie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Fogie said:


> Good Day My name is Keith...
> have been vaping for just over 4 months..
> have a mentor called @Eequinox ... who has helped a lot



Welcome to the forum @Fogie
Lovely avatar pic!
All the best with your journey
Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Andre

Fogie said:


> Good Day My name is Keith...
> have been vaping for just over 4 months..
> have a mentor called @Eequinox ... who has helped a lot


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on switching to vaping. Nothing beats having a mentor. Kudos to @Eequinox. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fogie

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Fogie
> Lovely avatar pic!
> All the best with your journey
> Hope you enjoy your stay.


Thankyou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## gee7th

Hi guys,

Been vaping for about 1.5 years now. Started with a Twisp Clearo, at first I was a bit sceptical of trying something else.
Changed jobs recently and one of my new colleagues has been "mentoring" me.
I am now using an iStick tc60w with Melo2 tank 3 weeks and my interest has grown rapidly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

gee7th said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been vaping for about 1.5 years now. Started with a Twisp Clearo, at first I was a bit sceptical of trying something else.
> Changed jobs recently and one of my new colleagues has been "mentoring" me.
> I am now using an iStick tc60w with Melo2 tank 3 weeks and my interest has grown rapidly.



Welcome to the forum @gee7th 
Congrats on the vaping and the new device
Many of us started on the Twisp Clearo, myself included
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*Attention new members

For those of you based near JHB, please take note of the upcoming ECIGSSA JHB vape meet that will be held on Sat 28 Nov 2015 in Sandton*.

It's a great opportunity to meet other vapers, try out loads of gear and juices and have a good time. You can also meet some experienced vapers and get help with your coils or advice on anything that you need help on.

It's free to attend, just RSVP with the blue button on the first post at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/

Looking forward to meeting you there. Come say hello. You will meet several members of the Admin and Mod team as well as some awesome vendors on the day. Not to mention loads of enthusiastic friendly vapers. Some are even travelling from far - such as Durban and Tzaneen. There will also be great prizes and competitions on the day. Dont miss it, it will be the last meet for 2015.


----------



## Marius Combrink

gee7th said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been vaping for about 1.5 years now. Started with a Twisp Clearo, at first I was a bit sceptical of trying something else.
> Changed jobs recently and one of my new colleagues has been "mentoring" me.
> I am now using an iStick tc60w with Melo2 tank 3 weeks and my interest has grown rapidly.


Hello and welcome. 
As @Silver stated. Most of us started with the clearo style vape and then it just steam rolls from there. Always wanting more flavour better theoat hit and bigger clouds. 
But the main thing is to have fun with your flavours and enjoy the ride on your clouds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @gee7th . Enjoy your stay .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FuSioN

kev mac said:


> @FuSioN way to go w/ quitting!Welcome aboard.


 Thanks @kev mac - Appreciate the support :0)


----------



## NeXuS

Hey, Im Micky. Dont smoke anymore. Vaping now for a 2 and a half years..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

NeXuS said:


> Hey, Im Micky. Dont smoke anymore. Vaping now for a 2 and a half years..


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.


----------



## Heino13

Hi guys

2nd week vaping with mod & K1 from a friend

Try and get my own starter kit soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Heino13 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 2nd week vaping with mod & K1 from a friend
> 
> Try and get my own starter kit soon


Great stuff. Keep it up. Shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeXuS

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.


Thanks Man, Yes very stinky habbit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

NeXuS said:


> Hey, Im Micky. Dont smoke anymore. Vaping now for a 2 and a half years..



Welcome to the forum @NeXuS 
Congrats on not smoking anymore! Two and a half years is a long time!
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Heino13 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 2nd week vaping with mod & K1 from a friend
> 
> Try and get my own starter kit soon



Welcome to the forum @Heino13 
Well done on your 2nd week. 
All the best with your starter kit and feel free to ask questions. Lots of helpful vapers here.
Enjoy


----------



## kev mac

NeXuS said:


> Hey, Im Micky. Dont smoke anymore. Vaping now for a 2 and a half years..


@NeXuS I don't either but you have me beat on the vape! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Tailedfox

Hi Peeps, 
I'v always been a casual smoker, so wanting to quit was not the main reason for vaping.
The reason was because racking hubs is just too much of a las especially between dota's.

I got my Kanger subox mini about 2 weeks ago after reading recommendations here and it is amazing.
I even went out partying, battery died, had a cigarette and then I almost died.
I don't think I could ever EVER go back to smoking.

Atm i'm vaping papa smurf and cloudsat which I love, tried mango and candy mint but they aren't so great.

Anyways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Heino13 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 2nd week vaping with mod & K1 from a friend
> 
> Try and get my own starter kit soon


@Heino13 The K1 opened the door to the vape world for me,welcome and luck to ya'.


----------



## Heino13

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Tailedfox said:


> Hi Peeps,
> I'v always been a casual smoker, so wanting to quit was not the main reason for vaping.
> The reason was because racking hubs is just too much of a las especially between dota's.
> 
> I got my Kanger subox mini about 2 weeks ago after reading recommendations here and it is amazing.
> I even went out partying, battery died, had a cigarette and then I almost died.
> I don't think I could ever EVER go back to smoking.
> 
> Atm i'm vaping papa smurf and cloudsat which I love, tried mango and candy mint but they aren't so great.
> 
> Anyways


Stay away from those evil cigs,glad you found this forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @NeXuS , @Heino13 , @Tailedfox and the others I have missed. 

@Tailedfox , now the next phase of vaping starts - finding that ever-elusive, often rumoured, 'perfect all-day-vape' e-liquid perfect for you. It hides somewhere between all the medicinal tasting fruits, the blue-soap flavored berries and rose petal tasting desserts.
If you are lucky, you'll find Nirvana quickly and your taste buds are happy ever after, or till the next tasty blurb of this new juice catches your eye.
Hopefully some of the excellent reviews done elsewhere on the forum assists in that regard 

Oh, mod envy... avoid it at all costs. It's part of the natural progression, but it seriously hurts your wallet.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Tailedfox said:


> Hi Peeps,
> I'v always been a casual smoker, so wanting to quit was not the main reason for vaping.
> The reason was because racking hubs is just too much of a las especially between dota's.
> 
> I got my Kanger subox mini about 2 weeks ago after reading recommendations here and it is amazing.
> I even went out partying, battery died, had a cigarette and then I almost died.
> I don't think I could ever EVER go back to smoking.
> 
> Atm i'm vaping papa smurf and cloudsat which I love, tried mango and candy mint but they aren't so great.
> 
> Anyways



Welcome to the forum @Tailedfox 
All the best for your vaping and good to hear you are enjoying your vape device
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ESpok

Evening all. Been vaping for 2 months now and loving it. Smoked for 30 odd years and have'nt touched one for 7 weeks, filthy damn things . Started on Twisp (tx a mil Twisp for TV ads) as that's all I knew. Got a Subox Mini now and :hug:. I can see this is going to be a hobby and bankrupt me but I'll take it . Browsed around here and seen some great advice for rookies like me, thanks a mil.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @ESpok. Making that switch is a good feeling. 
Vaping is definitely a great hobby, but if you are happy with your kit and it works, it doesn't have to be the perfect diet for an oversized wallet.

Enjoy your stay. Plenty of us amateur vapers here, but there's plenty of pros too - with lots of advice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @ESpok . Enjoy your stay .


----------



## Silver

ESpok said:


> Evening all. Been vaping for 2 months now and loving it. Smoked for 30 odd years and have'nt touched one for 7 weeks, filthy damn things . Started on Twisp (tx a mil Twisp for TV ads) as that's all I knew. Got a Subox Mini now and :hug:. I can see this is going to be a hobby and bankrupt me but I'll take it . Browsed around here and seen some great advice for rookies like me, thanks a mil.



Welcome to the forum @ESpok 
Loved your intro
Big congrats on 7 weeks off smokes after 30 years on. That is a great achievement indeed
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey. Feel free to ask questions as you go


----------



## foGGyrEader

Hi, I was a heavy smoker for many years and compulsively decided to try e-cigs. First thought it was a gimmick however having tried gum, sprays and patches, I have to admit vaping managed to drag me away from the stinkies for 2 months and no thoughts of turning back. Been enjoying this forum so much that I decided to join. Thanks to everyone for all the good advice that I have seen here and how supportive the Vendors can be. Using Eleaf mods and tanks with 0.5 Ohms at 30 watts being my favourite resistance/power for flavour and vapour.

Hopefully Santa Claus will get his elves to start packing e-juice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

foGGyrEader said:


> Hi, I was a heavy smoker for many years and compulsively decided to try e-cigs. First thought it was a gimmick however having tried gum, sprays and patches, I have to admit vaping managed to drag me away from the stinkies for 2 months and no thoughts of turning back. Been enjoying this forum so much that I decided to join. Thanks to everyone for all the good advice that I have seen here and how supportive the Vendors can be. Using Eleaf mods and tanks with 0.5 Ohms at 30 watts being my favourite resistance/power for flavour and vapour.
> 
> Hopefully Santa Claus will get his elves to start packing e-juice



Welcome to the forum @foGGyrEader 
Thanks for the intro and your comments
Congrats on the 2 months off stinkies!
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anwar

Hey guys

New to ecigssa also new to vaping 

Was a smoker for almost 15 years joined the vaping revolution 5 months ago and never looked back 

First device was a eleaf tc 40 with a aspire triton tank with o.4ohm coils was amazing tried different juices and I was loving my new lifestyle, something happened and my device broke  got myself an Ijust2 with a 0.3ohm coil due to the amazing coil I was loving my new device but a week later the coil gave in and started giving me dry hits  inserted new coil and again loving it, during this time I new I needed to get me something else as a second device due to the high consumption of coils, I decided to enter the world of RBA's got myself a evic vtc mini 60w and the goblin mini, 26 gauge kanthal wire and jap cotton 

After 3 days of struggling I finally got my wicking right and may I say what an amazing atty it is...   

Keep on vaping...chase those clouds
BOOOMMM...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @foGGyrEader. There are plenty of good juices to pick from, so you'd better start throwing hints in the direction of whoever is going to write that letter to Santa, so the elves know where to get the stock. Love that Avatar pic of yours, it will help @Rob Fisher remember to take his medication every time you post, otherwise he's going to keep adjusting the screen 
Glad you decided to join & introduce yourself. 

Welcome to you @Anwar as well. Glad you got sorted on the wicking. There are threads on the goblin mini wicking which I see you already discovered. I'm sure @Marzuq has his permanently attached to his one hand, even if he's vaping on another device in the other. These guys are always willing to share successes and tips how to keep things simple and still perform like a champ.

As an FYI for both of you, @Wyvern is organizing a get-together in Cape Town if you want to meet some of the vapers in your area. Yep I know - funny people these vapers. Actually organizes socials, who would have thunk. It should be fun though - details at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-meet-cbc-brewery-12-december.t16861/.
Have fun here and keep Cape Town cloudy.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anwar

Kuhlkatz said:


> Welcome @foGGyrEader. There are plenty of good juices to pick from, so you'd better start throwing hints in the direction of whoever is going to write that letter to Santa, so the elves know where to get the stock. Love that Avatar pic of yours, it will help @Rob Fisher remember to take his medication every time you post, otherwise he's going to keep adjusting the screen
> Glad you decided to join & introduce yourself.
> 
> Welcome to you @Anwar as well. Glad you got sorted on the wicking. There are threads on the goblin mini wicking which I see you already discovered. I'm sure @Marzuq has his permanently attached to his one hand, even if he's vaping on another device in the other. These guys are always willing to share successes and tips how to keep things simple and still perform like a champ.
> 
> As an FYI for both of you, @Wyvern is organizing a get-together in Cape Town if you want to meet some of the vapers in your area. Yep I know - funny people these vapers. Actually organizes socials, who would have thunk. It should be fun though - details at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-meet-cbc-brewery-12-december.t16861/.
> Have fun here and keep Cape Town cloudy.


What a welcome thank you    

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Anwar said:


> Hey guys
> 
> New to ecigssa also new to vaping
> 
> Was a smoker for almost 15 years joined the vaping revolution 5 months ago and never looked back
> 
> First device was a eleaf tc 40 with a aspire triton tank with o.4ohm coils was amazing tried different juices and I was loving my new lifestyle, something happened and my device broke  got myself an Ijust2 with a 0.3ohm coil due to the amazing coil I was loving my new device but a week later the coil gave in and started giving me dry hits  inserted new coil and again loving it, during this time I new I needed to get me something else as a second device due to the high consumption of coils, I decided to enter the world of RBA's got myself a evic vtc mini 60w and the goblin mini, 26 gauge kanthal wire and jap cotton
> 
> After 3 days of struggling I finally got my wicking right and may I say what an amazing atty it is...
> 
> Keep on vaping...chase those clouds
> BOOOMMM...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Anwar 
Congrats on the 5 months of vaping. Great achievement!
Well done on getting the Goblin Mini working. Lots of people love that atty
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers

Hi all 
I was a smoker for 6 years and now i vape its been a month now and im loving it 
Iv had a twisp for about a year now and it doesn't do it for me 
Afew if my friends vape and I tried it out and ja now im hooked 
I started out with a small istick 30w and a kangertech tank now i have a smok x cube 2 and a billow v2 and the v2 nano and a tfv4 loving it all the way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Robin Cilliers said:


> Hi all
> I was a smoker for 6 years and now i vape its been a month now and im loving it
> Iv had a twisp for about a year now and it doesn't do it for me
> Afew if my friends vape and I tried it out and ja now im hooked
> I started out with a small istick 30w and a kangertech tank now i have a smok x cube 2 and a billow v2 and the v2 nano and a tfv4 loving it all the way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Robin Cilliers 
Congrats on the vaping and the awesome gear. Sounds like you are quite sorted!
Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Wyvern

Welcome all the new people!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heizenvape

Hi to all the Vapers out there!

A tidbit about myself:
Suffice to say that Vaping is becoming a massive trend that is taking RSA by storm and I have been actively mixing my own juices, building coils, customizing mods and basically Blowing Massive Clouds for going on three months now. Still a Noob in my opinion so please feel free to share ideas and configurations that I may enjoy.

Like a lot of you out there, I have been a chainsmoker seeking the cheap high of an enjoyable pastime for 10 years and finally found something that can both satisfy my creative and technical juices and am looking forward to enticing others to join the Vape-Generation!

Current Configuration:
Kangertech Subox Mini RBA Build (7-50W)
Stickerbomb Graffiti Vinyl Stickers
Additional 3 Coil FishBone Dripper, The Big Dripper Clone
SkyBlue Vape Mixing Set complete with VG and PG juice
Coil Masters Kit V2 Clone

Looking for:
Suggestions on juice mixing techniques (ratio between VG and PG) for bigger clouds and flavour
Mechanical Mod Configurations (on offer for private purchase)

Websites Registered:
Vapeking.co.za
Ecigssa.co.za
Skybluevaping.co.za

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

Hi,

Just introducing myself.

been vaping for about 2 years, just become more of a hobby now.
based in eastrand
currently have a Kbox kit and a velocity RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel Alves said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just introducing myself.
> 
> been vaping for about 2 years, just become more of a hobby now.
> based in eastrand
> currently have a Kbox kit and a velocity RDA



Welcome @Daniel Alves 
Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Silver

*Attention new members

For those of you based near JHB, please take note of the upcoming ECIGSSA JHB vape meet that will be held on Sat 28 Nov 2015 in Sandton*.

It's a great opportunity to meet other vapers, try out loads of gear and juices and have a good time. You can also meet some experienced vapers and get help with your coils or advice on anything that you need help on.

It's free to attend, just RSVP with the blue button on the first post at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/

*There are going to be some fabulous prizes on the day. *There will be a cloud-blowing competition and lots of random draws.

Looking forward to meeting you there. Come say hello. You will meet several members of the Admin and Mod team as well as some awesome vendors on the day. Not to mention loads of enthusiastic friendly vapers. Some are even travelling from far - such as Durban. Dont miss it, it will be the last meet for 2015.


----------



## Jack

Hi, I am a software developer and vape hobbyist.. I have stopped smoking completely for 10 months thanks to my Billow V2 and Smok M80.
I'm into trying various elquids from all over the world. Current favourites are Kings Crown - king, Craft Vapour - Che Guava and Fog Machine - Nuts & Bolts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Jack said:


> Hi, I am a software developer and vape hobbyist.. I have stopped smoking completely for 10 months thanks to my Billow V2 and Smok M80.
> I'm into trying various elquids from all over the world. Current favourites are Kings Crown - king, Craft Vapour - Che Guava and Fog Machine - Nuts & Bolts.



Welcome to the forum @Jack 
Congrats on the 10 months. Great achievement
Che Guava from Craft Vapour is a lovely juice indeed! I like it too.
All the best and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @Robin Cilliers , @Heizenvape , @Daniel Alves and @Jack .
It sound like you are all kitted out and well on your way already, so I hope you guys enjoy your stay. There is plenty of info and lots of helpful people around, and new contributions are always welcome 

@Heizenvape , you might want to look at the DIY section @ http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/ and perhaps specifically the http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/ thread ( Why not stickied ? ).
There are plenty of good DIY mixes and ideas that are shared in there. No matter what flavor profile you like, there should be something, or at least a reference or external link to where you can find it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roy Pretorius

Hi Guys,
My name is Roy Pretorius and I am from the Cape.
I had stopped smoking for 3 years when I decided to vape because I love the smell and taste.
My daughter had stopped vaping and went back to the stinkers (cigarettes), so I used her e cig for a while.
I got her to leave smoking and she is also vaping happily. She says that it is now a pleasure because I mix and and dilute the nicotine levels for her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @Roy Pretorius . 
Nice job on getting your daughter back to vaping! I hope you enjoy the stay.

Just out of curiosity, I looked on Google maps where Richwood is and what do I see ? Complex Chaos Vapes, about 8 kms away. 
If that was me, I'd definitely be vaping on some Cinnamon Cookie right now... Now I'm seriously jealous ( and out of stock ).


----------



## playingthedruid

Hey Everyone! 

Pumped to be part of this community. Smoked for 10 years. 

A friend bought me an iStick 50W and a Bellus RTA out of the blue one day. I guess he was looking to spread some vaping love. Well it worked and I have been off analogues for a little over a month now and felling amazing! 

Looking to convince my fiance to quit smoking now too. She seems interested

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

playingthedruid said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Pumped to be part of this community. Smoked for 10 years.
> 
> A friend bought me an iStick 50W and a Bellus RTA out of the blue one day. I guess he was looking to spread some vaping love. Well it worked and I have been off analogues for a little over a month now and felling amazing!
> 
> Looking to convince my fiance to quit smoking now too. She seems interested


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on the month plus off the stinkies. You have done the hard yards and your taste buds are probably starting to recover. Kudos to your friend and good luck with the fiancee. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

Roy Pretorius said:


> Hi Guys,
> My name is Roy Pretorius and I am from the Cape.
> I had stopped smoking for 3 years when I decided to vape because I love the smell and taste.
> My daughter had stopped vaping and went back to the stinkers (cigarettes), so I used her e cig for a while.
> I got her to leave smoking and she is also vaping happily. She says that it is now a pleasure because I mix and and dilute the nicotine levels for her.



Welcome to the forum @Roy Pretorius 
Congrats on the vaping and getting your daughter back off the stinkies
Hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Silver

playingthedruid said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Pumped to be part of this community. Smoked for 10 years.
> 
> A friend bought me an iStick 50W and a Bellus RTA out of the blue one day. I guess he was looking to spread some vaping love. Well it worked and I have been off analogues for a little over a month now and felling amazing!
> 
> Looking to convince my fiance to quit smoking now too. She seems interested



Welcome to the forum @playingthedruid 
Big congrats on being off the stinkies for a month! Great achievement. You are over the difficult part
Wow, iStick50 and Bellus as your vape. Must have been quite amazing to go from stinkies to that!
All the best and enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Heizenvape

Kuhlkatz said:


> Welcome @Robin Cilliers , @Heizenvape , @Daniel Alves and @Jack .
> It sound like you are all kitted out and well on your way already, so I hope you guys enjoy your stay. There is plenty of info and lots of helpful people around, and new contributions are always welcome
> 
> @Heizenvape , you might want to look at the DIY section @ http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/ and perhaps specifically the http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/ thread ( Why not stickied ? ).
> There are plenty of good DIY mixes and ideas that are shared in there. No matter what flavor profile you like, there should be something, or at least a reference or external link to where you can find it.


 

Thanks Kuhlkatz, i will definitely have a look at these threads, ive made some double juices but it feels like a fail, not satisfied


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Heizenvape said:


> Thanks Kuhlkatz, i will definitely have a look at these threads, ive made some double juices but it feels like a fail, not satisfied



If at first you don't succeed, then maybe SkyDiving is not your thing. For most of the other stuff however, there is no possible reason why not to attempt it again  
I overheard one of the mixologists saying that one of their DIY clients failed making even a recipe that is quite difficult to screw up. It uses only one flavor at 8%. He's given up on making it himself and it's still one of the their top sellers despite the fact that it's easily reproducible.

There are definitely some good tips there, so hang in there and good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shelley

Hey Vapsters!
My name is Shelley, been off the stinkies for 6 weeks now, never thought I would say that coz I enjoyED smoking so much. I will never go back, im an obsessed vape addict! I'm in the beauty industry in the south of Johannesburg and since I chain vape, everyone asks what the hell is always in my hand! Been advocating vaping to everyone like its the discovery of electricity. After trying the Twisp Solo, then the Edge I was on my way to buy the Aero, this whole new (to me) world of Vaping opened. I'm using the Kangatech subox mini rebuilding and trying every juice I can get my hands on. I'm on my way to Kieran on my lunch break today to buy a client and my mother a device and as much juice as I can afford. Trying to resist device envy and limit myself to only getting some Clapton coils to tryout.
I love vaping and I love this forum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Shelley . Congrats at staying off the stinkies. Enjoy your stay and your journey .


----------



## Andre

Shelley said:


> Hey Vapsters!
> My name is Shelley, been off the stinkies for 6 weeks now, never thought I would say that coz I enjoyED smoking so much. I will never go back, im an obsessed vape addict! I'm in the beauty industry in the south of Johannesburg and since I chain vape, everyone asks what the hell is always in my hand! Been advocating vaping to everyone like its the discovery of electricity. After trying the Twisp Solo, then the Edge I was on my way to buy the Aero, this whole new (to me) world of Vaping opened. I'm using the Kangatech subox mini rebuilding and trying every juice I can get my hands on. I'm on my way to Kieran on my lunch break today to buy a client and my mother a device and as much juice as I can afford. Trying to resist device envy and limit myself to only getting some Clapton coils to tryout.
> I love vaping and I love this forum!


Way to go! Most welcome to the forum. Leave some stuff for us at Vape Cartel. Presume you know about Saturday's Vape Meet - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## supey

Hi

I'm Monier. Started vaping bout 2 months ago(did some few years back, stopped smoking, and started on the yukkki analogs again), and loving it. Awesome forum, great reads. Loving the community ...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Shelley

Andre said:


> Way to go! Most welcome to the forum. Leave some stuff for us at Vape Cartel. Presume you know about Saturday's Vape Meet - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/
> Happy vaping.





Andre said:


> Way to go! Most welcome to the forum. Leave some stuff for us at Vape Cartel. Presume you know about Saturday's Vape Meet - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/
> Happy vaping.


Yip, I will be there! RSVP done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shelley

Dubz said:


> Welcome to the forum @Shelley . Congrats at staying off the stinkies. Enjoy your stay and your journey .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Shelley said:


> Hey Vapsters!
> My name is Shelley, been off the stinkies for 6 weeks now, never thought I would say that coz I enjoyED smoking so much. I will never go back, im an obsessed vape addict! I'm in the beauty industry in the south of Johannesburg and since I chain vape, everyone asks what the hell is always in my hand! Been advocating vaping to everyone like its the discovery of electricity. After trying the Twisp Solo, then the Edge I was on my way to buy the Aero, this whole new (to me) world of Vaping opened. I'm using the Kangatech subox mini rebuilding and trying every juice I can get my hands on. I'm on my way to Kieran on my lunch break today to buy a client and my mother a device and as much juice as I can afford. Trying to resist device envy and limit myself to only getting some Clapton coils to tryout.
> I love vaping and I love this forum!



Welcome to the forum @Shelley 
Well done on the 6 weeks off the stinkies! Hard part is done!
Glad to hear you are enjoying it. 
All the best for your journey from here on. 
Enjoy your stay and look forward to seeing you at the Vape Meet


----------



## Silver

supey said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm Monier. Started vaping bout 2 months ago(did some few years back, stopped smoking, and started on the yukkki analogs again), and loving it. Awesome forum, great reads. Loving the community ...



Welcome to the forum @supey 
Congrats on the vaping and kicking the stinky analogs!
Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12

Hi guys,

Recently bought myself a "Vape-O Ultimate" on a Takealot sale after trying a friend's e-cig and enjoying his "portable hubbly".

Hope its an okay device, after finding this forum I now realize that there is a whole universe of devices which seem like you need an engineering degree to understand. I bought it because it looked convenient (takealot sells juices and coils and twisp seemed expensive by comparison, the vape-o was described as a twisp generic...). I'm glad to discover that I can actually use different makes of juice in my device.

Maybe I'll upgrade someday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heizenvape

Kuhlkatz said:


> If at first you don't succeed, then maybe SkyDiving is not your thing. For most of the other stuff however, there is no possible reason why not to attempt it again
> I overheard one of the mixologists saying that one of their DIY clients failed making even a recipe that is quite difficult to screw up. It uses only one flavor at 8%. He's given up on making it himself and it's still one of the their top sellers despite the fact that it's easily reproducible.
> 
> There are definitely some good tips there, so hang in there and good luck.


 
Thanks, yes giving up is no option lol im waiting for my new batch of diy liquids. ive gained some more know how aswell, this time i think will be successfull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drmzindec

Hi everyone, i am DrmzInDec (Dreams in December). Ive been vaping for a year now and built up quite a collection of gear. Dont have the best but i have what works for me. Im mainly into Cereal and Desert flavors.

I love ranting and reviewing when it is necessary. I will never discuss a twisp unless it is to tell anyone how bad it is.

I have a pretty good grasp on most builds and have tried almost all of them:

Gear:
Mech Mods:
Penny mod
Slug
SMPL

Drippers:
Plumeveil
Deringer
CLT2
the Tobh

Tanks:
Kanger Mini

Box Mod:
Sigelei 30W

Hope i can help some people out and looking forward to chatting with everyone in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Drmzindec said:


> Hi everyone, i am DrmzInDec (Dreams in December). Ive been vaping for a year now and built up quite a collection of gear. Dont have the best but i have what works for me. Im mainly into Cereal and Desert flavors.
> 
> I love ranting and reviewing when it is necessary. I will never discuss a twisp unless it is to tell anyone how bad it is.
> 
> I have a pretty good grasp on most builds and have tried almost all of them:
> 
> Gear:
> Mech Mods:
> Penny mod
> Slug
> SMPL
> 
> Drippers:
> Plumeveil
> Deringer
> CLT2
> the Tobh
> 
> Tanks:
> Kanger Mini
> 
> Box Mod:
> Sigelei 30W
> 
> Hope i can help some people out and looking forward to chatting with everyone in the future.



Welcome to the forum @Drmzindec 
Congrats on the vaping and on finding what works for you. 
Wishing you all the best for your journey going forward
Enjoy your stay. We have a special place here.


----------



## Andre

Drmzindec said:


> Hi everyone, i am DrmzInDec (Dreams in December). Ive been vaping for a year now and built up quite a collection of gear. Dont have the best but i have what works for me. Im mainly into Cereal and Desert flavors.
> 
> I love ranting and reviewing when it is necessary. I will never discuss a twisp unless it is to tell anyone how bad it is.
> 
> I have a pretty good grasp on most builds and have tried almost all of them:
> 
> Gear:
> Mech Mods:
> Penny mod
> Slug
> SMPL
> 
> Drippers:
> Plumeveil
> Deringer
> CLT2
> the Tobh
> 
> Tanks:
> Kanger Mini
> 
> Box Mod:
> Sigelei 30W
> 
> Hope i can help some people out and looking forward to chatting with everyone in the future.


Most welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your rants and reviews. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shawn

Hi All,

Been vaping for 2 months after smoking for 20 odd years. By far the easiest way to quit smoking.

Currently using an Istick 40w and Subtank mini (RDA). Vaping and rebuilding is turning into a bit of a hobby.

The only problem with vaping is that you are always on the lookout out for a better device!


----------



## Andre

Shawn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been vaping for 2 months after smoking for 20 odd years. By far the easiest way to quit smoking.
> 
> Currently using an Istick 40w and Subtank mini (RDA). Vaping and rebuilding is turning into a bit of a hobby.
> 
> The only problem with vaping is that you are always on the lookout out for a better device!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.


----------



## Flash696

So glad i have found so many of my peoples. Ex smoker of 16 years. Used to give all the vapers sh.. At work. Tried vaping on a *cringes* Twisp at first and shortly went back to my old faithful Marlboro's. 3 months ago i thought id give vaping another chance. Asked the experts at work for some advice and soon had a Cloupor GT, Subtank mini and Wotofo Sapor in my possession. That was the last time i smoked. The very next day i had to get my wife a kit as well. We're both happy vapers now. Hoping to make a lot of new friends on here. Happy vapes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Hi All!

So I got my first kit last week, following a lot of the advice on this forum. I am a pack-a-day kind of guy, and have so far had one cig today that really was pretty gross!

I got 2 x Evod Mega Kits. I got two because I was worried about losing battery on one and reverting to stinkies. But the battery life on these things are seriously impressive! Don't think I will need the second one! Ignored the advice of many to go for a lower Nic content on my juices, so went for 16mg... Really poor choice!!!! Couldn't even inhale it! Drove down to the local tobaconnist and luckily found the same flavour at 0mg, so fixed it to 8mg, much better but maybe a bit strong.

The bug has seriously bitten! Not even a week in and I've decided on doing the DIY liquid thing (once my next paycheck lands)!

Have got so much valuable information from digging through these forums, you guys are amazing!!!! Just thought I would post you something as opposed to just leeching off your knowledge!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

Stosta said:


> Hi All!
> 
> So I got my first kit last week, following a lot of the advice on this forum. I am a pack-a-day kind of guy, and have so far had one cig today that really was pretty gross!
> 
> I got 2 x Evod Mega Kits. I got two because I was worried about losing battery on one and reverting to stinkies. But the battery life on these things are seriously impressive! Don't think I will need the second one! Ignored the advice of many to go for a lower Nic content on my juices, so went for 16mg... Really poor choice!!!! Couldn't even inhale it! Drove down to the local tobaconnist and luckily found the same flavour at 0mg, so fixed it to 8mg, much better but maybe a bit strong.
> 
> The bug has seriously bitten! Not even a week in and I've decided on doing the DIY liquid thing (once my next paycheck lands)!
> 
> Have got so much valuable information from digging through these forums, you guys are amazing!!!! Just thought I would post you something as opposed to just leeching off your knowledge!


Welcome to the forums. The guys here are truly awesome and helpful and friendly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox

Stosta said:


> Hi All!
> 
> So I got my first kit last week, following a lot of the advice on this forum. I am a pack-a-day kind of guy, and have so far had one cig today that really was pretty gross!
> 
> I got 2 x Evod Mega Kits. I got two because I was worried about losing battery on one and reverting to stinkies. But the battery life on these things are seriously impressive! Don't think I will need the second one! Ignored the advice of many to go for a lower Nic content on my juices, so went for 16mg... Really poor choice!!!! Couldn't even inhale it! Drove down to the local tobaconnist and luckily found the same flavour at 0mg, so fixed it to 8mg, much better but maybe a bit strong.
> 
> The bug has seriously bitten! Not even a week in and I've decided on doing the DIY liquid thing (once my next paycheck lands)!
> 
> Have got so much valuable information from digging through these forums, you guys are amazing!!!! Just thought I would post you something as opposed to just leeching off your knowledge!


fantastic keep it up diy can be fun but drive you bonkers as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Flash696 said:


> So glad i have found so many of my peoples. Ex smoker of 16 years. Used to give all the vapers sh.. At work. Tried vaping on a *cringes* Twisp at first and shortly went back to my old faithful Marlboro's. 3 months ago i thought id give vaping another chance. Asked the experts at work for some advice and soon had a Cloupor GT, Subtank mini and Wotofo Sapor in my possession. That was the last time i smoked. The very next day i had to get my wife a kit as well. We're both happy vapers now. Hoping to make a lot of new friends on here. Happy vapes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Officially welcome to the forum. So glad you joined the vaping squad. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping you two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Stosta said:


> Hi All!
> 
> So I got my first kit last week, following a lot of the advice on this forum. I am a pack-a-day kind of guy, and have so far had one cig today that really was pretty gross!
> 
> I got 2 x Evod Mega Kits. I got two because I was worried about losing battery on one and reverting to stinkies. But the battery life on these things are seriously impressive! Don't think I will need the second one! Ignored the advice of many to go for a lower Nic content on my juices, so went for 16mg... Really poor choice!!!! Couldn't even inhale it! Drove down to the local tobaconnist and luckily found the same flavour at 0mg, so fixed it to 8mg, much better but maybe a bit strong.
> 
> The bug has seriously bitten! Not even a week in and I've decided on doing the DIY liquid thing (once my next paycheck lands)!
> 
> Have got so much valuable information from digging through these forums, you guys are amazing!!!! Just thought I would post you something as opposed to just leeching off your knowledge!


Most welcome to the forum. You can always use the second set for another flavour juice for some variation. Happy vaping.


----------



## Ernest

Hi all,
I found this while searching for every bit of info I could possibly find on vaping. I was scared of vaping, because I did not think anything could release me from my serious love of smoking or satisfy my need for nicotine. I've been smoking non stop for 33 years and stopped after my first puff on a vape. I just fell in love with it right from the first draw. My first device was a Vap3 V8 and now I have rta's and rda's and mods galore. I consume youtube coil build videos at an alarming rate and would love to learn more on what builds you guys prefer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Ernest . Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Silver

Shawn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been vaping for 2 months after smoking for 20 odd years. By far the easiest way to quit smoking.
> 
> Currently using an Istick 40w and Subtank mini (RDA). Vaping and rebuilding is turning into a bit of a hobby.
> 
> The only problem with vaping is that you are always on the lookout out for a better device!



Welcome to the forum @Shawn 
Congrats on the vaping after 20 years of smoking! 
You are quite right - the dreaded upgrade disorder is rife in the vaping world. Lol!
But at least its way more fun than smoking - and much healthier
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Flash696 said:


> So glad i have found so many of my peoples. Ex smoker of 16 years. Used to give all the vapers sh.. At work. Tried vaping on a *cringes* Twisp at first and shortly went back to my old faithful Marlboro's. 3 months ago i thought id give vaping another chance. Asked the experts at work for some advice and soon had a Cloupor GT, Subtank mini and Wotofo Sapor in my possession. That was the last time i smoked. The very next day i had to get my wife a kit as well. We're both happy vapers now. Hoping to make a lot of new friends on here. Happy vapes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Flash696 
Congrats on the vaping!
Your story is so appropriate and I am sure many of us will identify with your experiences. Finding the right gear is very important to kick the stinkies. 
All the best from here on - and enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Hi All!
> 
> So I got my first kit last week, following a lot of the advice on this forum. I am a pack-a-day kind of guy, and have so far had one cig today that really was pretty gross!
> 
> I got 2 x Evod Mega Kits. I got two because I was worried about losing battery on one and reverting to stinkies. But the battery life on these things are seriously impressive! Don't think I will need the second one! Ignored the advice of many to go for a lower Nic content on my juices, so went for 16mg... Really poor choice!!!! Couldn't even inhale it! Drove down to the local tobaconnist and luckily found the same flavour at 0mg, so fixed it to 8mg, much better but maybe a bit strong.
> 
> The bug has seriously bitten! Not even a week in and I've decided on doing the DIY liquid thing (once my next paycheck lands)!
> 
> Have got so much valuable information from digging through these forums, you guys are amazing!!!! Just thought I would post you something as opposed to just leeching off your knowledge!



Welcome to the forum @Stosta !

Congrats on the vaping. Dont be too harsh on yourself if it takes you a while to quit the stinkies completely. It's different for everyone. Took me 9 days. 

All the best for your journey from here. There are several DIY experts on the forum - so you will likely find great info in the relevant DIY threads. 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ernest said:


> Hi all,
> I found this while searching for every bit of info I could possibly find on vaping. I was scared of vaping, because I did not think anything could release me from my serious love of smoking or satisfy my need for nicotine. I've been smoking non stop for 33 years and stopped after my first puff on a vape. I just fell in love with it right from the first draw. My first device was a Vap3 V8 and now I have rta's and rda's and mods galore. I consume youtube coil build videos at an alarming rate and would love to learn more on what builds you guys prefer.



Welcome to the forum @Ernest 
Congrats on stopping stinkies after 33 years! That's amazing!
Sounds like you are quite advanced in your journey. 

Lots of info here on the forum and we have loads of informative threads. Just browse around and ask if you looking for something in particular. Make use the search function - it often helps to find something buried deep in one of the threads.

All the best and enjoy your stay


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> Hi all,
> I found this while searching for every bit of info I could possibly find on vaping. I was scared of vaping, because I did not think anything could release me from my serious love of smoking or satisfy my need for nicotine. I've been smoking non stop for 33 years and stopped after my first puff on a vape. I just fell in love with it right from the first draw. My first device was a Vap3 V8 and now I have rta's and rda's and mods galore. I consume youtube coil build videos at an alarming rate and would love to learn more on what builds you guys prefer.


Ah, another Swartland vaper. Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Stosta !
> 
> Congrats on the vaping. Dont be too harsh on yourself if it takes you a while to quit the stinkies completely. It's different for everyone. Took me 9 days.
> 
> All the best for your journey from here. There are several DIY experts on the forum - so you will likely find great info in the relevant DIY threads.
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks! I have found a ton of them on here already!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## remydp

Hi everyone

My name is Remy and I've been vaping on and off for a couple years now. I started out with a Twisp (I didn't know any better) that a friend bought but didn't enjoy and I then upgraded to a little variable voltage e-cig. I've been using a Subtank mini with a 30w iStick for a little while now but I upgraded to a Bellus & Koopor Mini yesterday. I started using the RBA section of the Subtank Mini last week and decided that I wanted to immerse myself in the whole building thing a little more... 

I have been on and off with cigs since I started vaping but I hope I can kick the habit for good now.

I have already learnt a lot on the forum although I've been lurking in the shadows a bit  

But I won't ramble on, just wanted to introduce myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

remydp said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Remy and I've been vaping on and off for a couple years now. I started out with a Twisp (I didn't know any better) that a friend bought but didn't enjoy and I then upgraded to a little variable voltage e-cig. I've been using a Subtank mini with a 30w iStick for a little while now but I upgraded to a Bellus & Koopor Mini yesterday. I started using the RBA section of the Subtank Mini last week and decided that I wanted to immerse myself in the whole building thing a little more...
> 
> I have been on and off with cigs since I started vaping but I hope I can kick the habit for good now.
> 
> I have already learnt a lot on the forum although I've been lurking in the shadows a bit
> 
> But I won't ramble on, just wanted to introduce myself


Welcome fellow Lurker!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BibbyBubbly

Hi fellow vapors. I started vaping in March 2015 with a twisp. After numerous mouths-full of eliquid and leaking coils, MetalGearX got me hooked on the Kangertech RBA. With the help of MGX, now building and re-wicking my own coils. The standard coils do not do justice to the flavor of the juices or the over-all vaping experience.

Cant tell you how many thousands of rands I wasted on crappy juice so thank you to all of you on the forum that gives e-liquid reviews!

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX

Welcome and may you find the source of the cloud!


----------



## remydp

Stosta said:


> Welcome fellow Lurker!



Why thank you. It's nice to be out of the shadows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO

Hi guys and girls. 

Been on here for a while but no formal introduction.
My story is as follows, I was/still am a hubbly smoker. I just found that the hubbly gave me headaches. A mate of mine bout a vape mod and sparked the interest. A little research layer and a trip to vapeclub am now a vaper. I still smoke hubbly but not anywhere near as much and love vaping.

I met a couple of guys at the meet and have also dealt with a few guys in the classifieds section and this is by far the most friendly forum I have ever been on. Can't wait to learn some more and hone my craft in coil building ☺☺

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MetalGearX

@OreO welcome and I'm sure you will be learning alot


----------



## Silver

remydp said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Remy and I've been vaping on and off for a couple years now. I started out with a Twisp (I didn't know any better) that a friend bought but didn't enjoy and I then upgraded to a little variable voltage e-cig. I've been using a Subtank mini with a 30w iStick for a little while now but I upgraded to a Bellus & Koopor Mini yesterday. I started using the RBA section of the Subtank Mini last week and decided that I wanted to immerse myself in the whole building thing a little more...
> 
> I have been on and off with cigs since I started vaping but I hope I can kick the habit for good now.
> 
> I have already learnt a lot on the forum although I've been lurking in the shadows a bit
> 
> But I won't ramble on, just wanted to introduce myself



Welcome to the forum @remydp 
Thanks for the intro. Hoping you can kick the habit soon! You sure have some decent gear there
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

BibbyBubbly said:


> Hi fellow vapors. I started vaping in March 2015 with a twisp. After numerous mouths-full of eliquid and leaking coils, MetalGearX got me hooked on the Kangertech RBA. With the help of MGX, now building and re-wicking my own coils. The standard coils do not do justice to the flavor of the juices or the over-all vaping experience.
> 
> Cant tell you how many thousands of rands I wasted on crappy juice so thank you to all of you on the forum that gives e-liquid reviews!
> 
> Happy vaping!



Welcome to the forum @BibbyBubbly 
Great to hear you are doing so well and that @MetalGearX has shown you the ropes. Kudos MGX
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

OreO said:


> Hi guys and girls.
> 
> Been on here for a while but no formal introduction.
> My story is as follows, I was/still am a hubbly smoker. I just found that the hubbly gave me headaches. A mate of mine bout a vape mod and sparked the interest. A little research layer and a trip to vapeclub am now a vaper. I still smoke hubbly but not anywhere near as much and love vaping.
> 
> I met a couple of guys at the meet and have also dealt with a few guys in the classifieds section and this is by far the most friendly forum I have ever been on. Can't wait to learn some more and hone my craft in coil building ☺☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @OreO 
Glad you introduced yourself. I remember meeting you briefly at the Vape Meet. 
Enjoy your stay and all the best for your vape journey


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

Hey Vapers,

I'm Bretton. Started vaping a few months ago to quit cigs nd got a twisp edge, which did not satisfy me. Now I'm on a royal hunter clone RDA powered by a iStick TC60W using capton coils. Haven't gone back to cigarretts and never will. Vaping is my LifeStyle

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## korn1

Awesome ! You will never look back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Hey Vapers,
> 
> I'm Bretton. Started vaping a few months ago to quit cigs nd got a twisp edge, which did not satisfy me. Now I'm on a royal hunter clone RDA powered by a iStick TC60W using capton coils. Haven't gone back to cigarretts and never will. Vaping is my LifeStyle



Welcome to the forum @BrizzyZA (VapeLife) 
All the best with your vaping!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis Infinite

Hi My name is Craig been on a twisp Edge on and off for 4 months now getting a Ileaf Istick for a new adventure 
And I reside in JHB Born and raised

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Travis Infinite said:


> Hi My name is Craig been on a twisp Edge on and off for 4 months now getting a Ileaf Istick for a new adventure
> And I reside in JHB Born and raised


Most welcome to the forum. What are you going to put on top of the iStick? All the best with your vaping journey.


----------



## OreO

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @OreO
> Glad you introduced yourself. I remember meeting you briefly at the Vape Meet.
> Enjoy your stay and all the best for your vape journey


Hey silver thanks for the welcome.

Yea was great to meet you to. Eagerly awaiting the next meet.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZirSire

Greetings fellow fellowers.
Been about a month and a bit now that I've found myself in the vape scene after many failed attempts of trying to stop smoking the cigaroonies seems this is working out quite nicely, started myself off with an iStick 100w and TFV4 tank and in this little time I've been induced already have myself another mod, Encom TNT 80W with the mad hatter dripper, had changed the atty's around as my Istick's 510 pin "broke"//(Still works with the dripper) anyway, nearly immediately got into the DIY juicing to save on budget and i'm loving every moment of it.. Ecigssa has certainly helped and has been with me on this journey so far to live a little bit of a healthier lifestyle, so thanks *everyone *for being awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

ZirSire said:


> Greetings fellow fellowers.
> Been about a month and a bit now that I've found myself in the vape scene after many failed attempts of trying to stop smoking the cigaroonies seems this is working out quite nicely, started myself off with an iStick 100w and TFV4 tank and in this little time I've been induced already have myself another mod, Encom TNT 80W with the mad hatter dripper, had changed the atty's around as my Istick's 510 pin "broke"//(Still works with the dripper) anyway, nearly immediately got into the DIY juicing to save on budget and i'm loving every moment of it.. Ecigssa has certainly helped and has been with me on this journey so far to live a little bit of a healthier lifestyle, so thanks *everyone *for being awesome



Ah, welcome to the forum @ZirSire - potential Fasttech customer I see 
Congrats in the vaping, sounds like you have some great gear
Enjoy your stay and wishing you all the best for your journey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZirSire

Silver said:


> Ah, welcome to the forum @ZirSire - potential Fasttech customer I see
> Congrats in the vaping, sounds like you have some great gear
> Enjoy your stay and wishing you all the best for your journey


I'm sure the stay will be great.
Getting there i think, although i never thought i would replace smoking but the find has been epic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

ZirSire said:


> I'm sure the stay will be great.
> Getting there i think, although i never thought i would replace smoking but the find has been epic.



Thats exactly what I thought when I found vaping and stopped smoking!
After a few weeks I was in continual amazement that i had stopped smoking and it wasnt all that difficult.
Never thought something like that would happen

Well, its 2 years on and vaping is getting even more exciting with all the new gear and juices available.
Only problem is one needs to pick one's purchases carefully otherwise it can hurt the wallet


----------



## ZirSire

Silver said:


> Thats exactly what I thought when I found vaping and stopped smoking!
> After a few weeks I was in continual amazement that i had stopped smoking and it wasnt all that difficult.
> Never thought something like that would happen
> 
> Well, its 2 years on and vaping is getting even more exciting with all the new gear and juices available.
> Only problem is one needs to pick one's purchases carefully otherwise it can hurt the wallet



Budget can be a problem sometimes, before i get something though i usually do as much research as possible, think i checked out forums and watched some youtubers for about 2weeks before i got my first kit, have been working with a colleague as well on the diy-juicing to try ease the budgethands which has been very helpful, would be nice to be able to get some juices every now and again though as all this steeping makes the waiting for good juices quite tough lol.

Big congrats on the 2years by the way  when i tried the cigalike,ego vapes, whatevers, a few years ago it really didn't do anything for me even tried some other penstyle mods that just didn't cut it, i'm super stocked the industry has made such good progress on the tech even if we in south africa are still a little behind i'm finding it to be such a great transition, never at all what i expected.

My gf was trying to urge me to not get into vaping cause she knows how much i used to smoke and was convinced my kit was just gonna sit around, I've gone from about 1 & a half boxes of smokes a day (4-6boxes per weekend) to have only smoked 2-boxes in the last month+2weeks..pretty amazing i think for something i didn't even expect to work at all

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome to all the new members & the long-time lurkers.
It's always nice to see someone post here just to say hi. Please don't fall off the radar and return to the dark corners after your intro. 
There are many different areas where anyone can contribute. You may feel like a noob vaper, but relating your experience can help someone else, and you'll definitely find a thread or two of interest in Off-Topic you can relate to. If not, start something

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

ZirSire said:


> Budget can be a problem sometimes, before i get something though i usually do as much research as possible, think i checked out forums and watched some youtubers for about 2weeks before i got my first kit, have been working with a colleague as well on the diy-juicing to try ease the budgethands which has been very helpful, would be nice to be able to get some juices every now and again though as all this steeping makes the waiting for good juices quite tough lol.
> 
> Big congrats on the 2years by the way  when i tried the cigalike,ego vapes, whatevers, a few years ago it really didn't do anything for me even tried some other penstyle mods that just didn't cut it, i'm super stocked the industry has made such good progress on the tech even if we in south africa are still a little behind i'm finding it to be such a great transition, never at all what i expected.
> 
> My gf was trying to urge me to not get into vaping cause she knows how much i used to smoke and was convinced my kit was just gonna sit around, I've gone from about 1 & a half boxes of smokes a day (4-6boxes per weekend) to have only smoked 2-boxes in the last month+2weeks..pretty amazing i think for something i didn't even expect to work at all



Thanks @ZirSire 
I will say that i would not be here and enjoying vaping this much after two years if it weren't for the amazing people on this forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZirSire

Silver said:


> Thanks @ZirSire
> I will say that i would not be here and enjoying vaping this much after two years if it weren't for the amazing people on this forum!


The people here are very helpful and at least that just makes it a lot more easier as the vape scene can get overwhelming quite quickly so everyone's on the same page when starting out.. which is nice, really been enjoying it all the little time i've been on


----------



## Nevalan

Hi Everyone. I have been vaping for a year now. Initially it was to give up cigarettes now its just FUN. i started off with a Kangertech and then moved on to a SMOK BEC Pro with a Kraken RBA and learnt to build my own coils from YOUTUBE vids. I have now moved on to the CLOUPER GT Mod with the SMOK TFV4 QuadCoil RBA. have a few other Atomizers like the PHANTOM, Nautilus.........loving the Vaping Scene. I also dabble in mixing e-juice flavors {I have a few interesting ones  }

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Nevalan said:


> Hi Everyone. I have been vaping for a year now. Initially it was to give up cigarettes now its just FUN. i started off with a Kangertech and then moved on to a SMOK BEC Pro with a Kraken RBA and learnt to build my own coils from YOUTUBE vids. I have now moved on to the CLOUPER GT Mod with the SMOK TFV4 QuadCoil RBA. have a few other Atomizers like the PHANTOM, Nautilus.........loving the Vaping Scene. I also dabble in mixing e-juice flavors {I have a few interesting ones  } I also run a Facebook Page called VapingMad which i share what i have been doing with vaping - sort of like my personal vaping diary............



Hi there @Nevalan and welcome, not your average noob I see, Im guessing you'll fit in just fine. 
As a tip, its easier if we dont have to guess where you're located when you're looking for something or events, that _South Africa_ in your profile is a bit vague, doesnt have to be a suburb or street, but a town is good.


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Nevalan . Enjoy your stay .


----------



## Nevalan

Thank guys.....@blujeenz - location updated to JHB South Africa  Thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Nevalan said:


> Thank guys.....@blujeenz - location updated to JHB South Africa  Thanks for the tip


Perfect. you're most welcome and it lessens the irk factor all around.


----------



## Clouder

Welcome to the new blood!


----------



## Dylan Carreira

Hey all, My name is Dylan Carreira. Iv been vaping for a few months now and it is great it tastes so much better and it is so much better for the health. I have be apart of the comunity for a little while now and it is fantastic, the support that people you dont even know are willing to give is mind blowing. Im truelly proud to be a Vaper!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Dylan Carreira said:


> Hey all, My name is Dylan Carreira. Iv been vaping for a few months now and it is great it tastes so much better and it is so much better for the health. I have be apart of the comunity for a little while now and it is fantastic, the support that people you dont even know are willing to give is mind blowing. Im truelly proud to be a Vaper!!!


Most welcome. Agree, the vapers' community is just awesome. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Dylan Carreira said:


> Hey all, My name is Dylan Carreira. Iv been vaping for a few months now and it is great it tastes so much better and it is so much better for the health. I have be apart of the comunity for a little while now and it is fantastic, the support that people you dont even know are willing to give is mind blowing. Im truelly proud to be a Vaper!!!


Welcome Dylan.
I was a noob a mere 10 pages back(p279) and I agree with your fine points that you've raised.
You'll discover that pretty much all the vape store staff are a knowledgeable and helpfull bunch of folk too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nurink

Hey lads
never smoked cigarettes before, but I've used hubblies a ton and a lot of my friends have vapes which i hog all the time when we hang out. looking to buy myself a cheap vape before the new year to see if its worth spending money on since i'm not replacing a smoking habit or anything. are people who havent smoked cigarettes before common here?

peace


----------



## Andre

nurink said:


> Hey lads
> never smoked cigarettes before, but I've used hubblies a ton and a lot of my friends have vapes which i hog all the time when we hang out. looking to buy myself a cheap vape before the new year to see if its worth spending money on since i'm not replacing a smoking habit or anything. are people who havent smoked cigarettes before common here?
> 
> peace


Most welcome to the forum. Oh yes, ex-hubblies are many here. All the best with your vaping journey.


----------



## Silver

Nevalan said:


> Hi Everyone. I have been vaping for a year now. Initially it was to give up cigarettes now its just FUN. i started off with a Kangertech and then moved on to a SMOK BEC Pro with a Kraken RBA and learnt to build my own coils from YOUTUBE vids. I have now moved on to the CLOUPER GT Mod with the SMOK TFV4 QuadCoil RBA. have a few other Atomizers like the PHANTOM, Nautilus.........loving the Vaping Scene. I also dabble in mixing e-juice flavors {I have a few interesting ones  }



Welcome @Nevalan 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Dylan Carreira said:


> Hey all, My name is Dylan Carreira. Iv been vaping for a few months now and it is great it tastes so much better and it is so much better for the health. I have be apart of the comunity for a little while now and it is fantastic, the support that people you dont even know are willing to give is mind blowing. Im truelly proud to be a Vaper!!!



Welcome @Dylan Carreira 
You are quite right - vapers are so helpful to one another - its refreshing.
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

nurink said:


> Hey lads
> never smoked cigarettes before, but I've used hubblies a ton and a lot of my friends have vapes which i hog all the time when we hang out. looking to buy myself a cheap vape before the new year to see if its worth spending money on since i'm not replacing a smoking habit or anything. are people who havent smoked cigarettes before common here?
> 
> peace



Welcome to the forum @nurink 
All the best with the vaping going forward - feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Barelylegalvaper

Hi everyone 
I've never smoked in my life , but have been interested in "cloud chasing" since I've seen a video about it and it's been my quest to become a "cloud chaser " ever since. I've done a lot of research on the topic. I'm using a itaste svd mod with a samsung battery and a aspire nautilus mini atomizer with a bvc coil . I use juice that I mix and steep myself so I can get the exact pg/vg ratio , because cloud chasing needs more vg as everyone else probably knows and so that I have a 0 mg mixture . Well that's me, thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Nimatek

Welcome! I mostly go with 0nic juice as well and love the clouds. 

Once you upgrade from the nauti tank it just gets a lot more cloudy. 
Enjoy your stay and the friendly people. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quentin

Hello Fellow Vaping Friends! I'm very impressed by this community and am pleased to have just joined it. I have been vaping for about a year now, completely gave up stinkies for that time as well as hookah. I work in the depths of Africa, and I always carry enough vape equipment to last at least a month. I fell off of the wagon about two weeks ago as I have run out, and I return home in 4 weeks :'( I am excited to learn from others and to be here! Thank you for accepting!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

And a very warm welcome @Quentin! Sorry you fell off the wagon... where in Africa are you that you can't get a courier delivery?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quentin

Hi @Rob Fisher. Thank you very much! I'm currently in South Sudan, we don't get much here. Courier companies don't even ship here which is sad! First stop when I get home is to pick up some juice and my RX200! 


Rob Fisher said:


> And a very warm welcome @Quentin! Sorry you fell off the wagon... where in Africa are you that you can't get a courier delivery?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fiki

Hello fellow cloud chasers

The name is rafeeq aka raf aka fiki. Have been vaping for abt 3 yrs. I am an advertising and marketing account manager (recently retrenched) by trade and an avid vaper by well all day.

I started out with ecigs after a bad run in with cancer and 10+ years of smoking. I quit cigs and switched completely to vaping on the 23rd of Feb 2013 which was the day my baby was born. i was on twisp and random vendor juices. I started with mods and learning the technical inns n outs about coils, ohms, wattage, vg/pg ratios etc towards the end of 2014. haven't looked back since.

I am learning new things every day and am keen to continue on that journey.

im currently vaping a subtank and presa combo.... but have had quite a few devices over the last year that i have subsequently sold due to cash shortages lol.

hope to hear from you ou's soon

caio


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys


----------



## Silver

Barelylegalvaper said:


> Hi everyone
> I've never smoked in my life , but have been interested in "cloud chasing" since I've seen a video about it and it's been my quest to become a "cloud chaser " ever since. I've done a lot of research on the topic. I'm using a itaste svd mod with a samsung battery and a aspire nautilus mini atomizer with a bvc coil . I use juice that I mix and steep myself so I can get the exact pg/vg ratio , because cloud chasing needs more vg as everyone else probably knows and so that I have a 0 mg mixture . Well that's me, thanks for the warm welcome



Welcome to the forum @Barelylegalvaper
My advice to a non-smoker that starts vaping would be to try as best as possible not to use nicotine. Why get nicotine if you havent already become addicted to it? So stay on zero mg in my view.

As for cloud chasing, there are lots of very experienced cloud chasers on the forum. No shortage of experienced folk to give you some tips.

Check out the pics of the recent cloud blowing competition at the 28Nov ECiGSSA JHB Vape Meet :
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vapemeet-cloud-comp-win-a-reuleaux-dna200.t16974/page-3#post-294348 (and scroll down from there)
These guys are mainly based in JHB, but there are some serious cloud blowers in CT too.
Another interesting thread here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sa-cloud-blowing-pics-and-videos.t9536/

All the best, enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Quentin said:


> Hello Fellow Vaping Friends! I'm very impressed by this community and am pleased to have just joined it. I have been vaping for about a year now, completely gave up stinkies for that time as well as hookah. I work in the depths of Africa, and I always carry enough vape equipment to last at least a month. I fell off of the wagon about two weeks ago as I have run out, and I return home in 4 weeks :'( I am excited to learn from others and to be here! Thank you for accepting!



Welcome to the forum @Quentin 
Congrats on the vaping and giving up the stinkies. Great stuff!
Dont worry about falling off the wagon - you will just get back on 
What gear and juices are you on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Fiki said:


> Hello fellow cloud chasers
> 
> The name is rafeeq aka raf aka fiki. Have been vaping for abt 3 yrs. I am an advertising and marketing account manager (recently retrenched) by trade and an avid vaper by well all day.
> 
> I started out with ecigs after a bad run in with cancer and 10+ years of smoking. I quit cigs and switched completely to vaping on the 23rd of Feb 2013 which was the day my baby was born. i was on twisp and random vendor juices. I started with mods and learning the technical inns n outs about coils, ohms, wattage, vg/pg ratios etc towards the end of 2014. haven't looked back since.
> 
> I am learning new things every day and am keen to continue on that journey.
> 
> im currently vaping a subtank and presa combo.... but have had quite a few devices over the last year that i have subsequently sold due to cash shortages lol.
> 
> hope to hear from you ou's soon
> 
> caio



Welcome to the forum @Fiki 
Congrats in switching to vaping and quitting the cigs. 
Amazing how much one can learn with vaping - it never stops!
Enjoy the forum and your stay here


----------



## Quentin

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Quentin
> Congrats on the vaping and giving up the stinkies. Great stuff!
> Dont worry about falling off the wagon - you will just get back on
> What gear and juices are you on?


 Thank you @Silver! I'm currently on an SX mini with a Billow V2 Nano, I try diversify my juice to give everything a try but I last vaped a few of the Orion Juices, also had some Must Vape and a whole bunch of mixed brands. All 3mg! I'm quite excited to attend the next vape meet! Let's just hope I'm at home! Thanks to all for the warm welcome! It makes one feel very much at home!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steamin Demon

Helloooooo everyone!!! 

I'm Walljee, been vaping say for the past 6 to 8 months and never looked back. Started off with a Kbox and just received my sexy RX 200 today . Anyway it's great to finally sign up after months of trolling your pages randomly from time to time and the insight the different topics has given me with regards to all the basics I was dyer need of. Keep up the top stuff really exited to be here.


----------



## OreO

To all the new guys welcome to the forum. Good luck with keeping get away from the stinkies☺

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Steamin Demon said:


> Helloooooo everyone!!!
> 
> I'm Walljee, been vaping say for the past 6 to 8 months and never looked back. Started off with a Kbox and just received my sexy RX 200 today . Anyway it's great to finally sign up after months of trolling your pages randomly from time to time and the insight the different topics has given me with regards to all the basics I was dyer need of. Keep up the top stuff really exited to be here.



Welcome to the forum @Steamin Demon - congrats on signing up 
Great gear you have. That RX200 sounds amazing. Enjoy and let us know how it goes


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Hi Ecigssa members!

My Name is George, and I reside in Johannesburg.

I got introduced into vaping, via friends, and purchased a secondhand Cloupour T6 from a member in August 2015. Haven't smoked a cig, since.
Tank wise, I started off on a silverplay v2 and lemo2. Four months into vaping, I now own an xcubeII with Smok TFV4 & UD Bellus rta's.
On the way, is a Kooper Mini and Billow V2.

My favourite juices, have to be the ELP range as well as MMM range. Recently, enjoying Cuttwood - Bird Brains (so close to looper!)

Other hobbies include: Motocross, Gaming, Djing, Music Production, getting tattoos (its a hobby, not an addiction!)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

KimVapeDashian said:


> Hi Ecigssa members!
> 
> My Name is George, and I reside in Johannesburg.
> 
> I got introduced into vaping, via friends, and purchased a secondhand Cloupour T6 from a member in August 2015. Haven't smoked a cig, since.
> Tank wise, I started off on a silverplay v2 and lemo2. Four months into vaping, I now own an xcubeII with Smok TFV4 & UD Bellus rta's.
> On the way, is a Kooper Mini and Billow V2.
> 
> My favourite juices, have to be the ELP range as well as MMM range. Recently, enjoying Cuttwood - Bird Brains (so close to looper!)
> 
> Other hobbies include: Motocross, Gaming, Djing, Music Production, getting tattoos (its a hobby, not an addiction!)



Welcome to the forum @KimVapeDashian - your forum name is a hoot - lol
Thanks for the detailed intro - congrats on the vaping and the gear - you seem very well set up!
Enjoy your stay
You now just need a cool avatar pic to go with that name


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @KimVapeDashian - your forum name is a hoot - lol
> Thanks for the detailed intro - congrats on the vaping and the gear - you seem very well set up!
> Enjoy your stay
> You now just need a cool avatar pic to go with that name



Thanks @Silver . I will attend to my avatar today  thank you for the warm welcome!

*EDIT* @Silver , does that now work? haha


----------



## Silver

KimVapeDashian said:


> Thanks @Silver . I will attend to my avatar today  thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> *EDIT* @Silver , does that now work? haha



Awesome. Hard to believe that is "George" - lol


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Silver said:


> Awesome. Hard to believe that is "George" - lol



Hahahaha you just have to pay attention to "Male"


----------



## Silver

KimVapeDashian said:


> Hahahaha you just have to pay attention to "Male"



I see so, lol.
Please be so kind as to explain whereabouts "Chairland" is (in your location)


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Silver said:


> I see so, lol.
> Please be so kind as to explain whereabouts "Chairland" is (in your location)



It so happens to be the most mysterious place out, in the wild wild South Africa.

Where programming, systems administration and money earning takes place...

It is, the greatest. its is CHAIRLAND.


----------



## Silver

KimVapeDashian said:


> It so happens to be the most mysterious place out, in the wild wild South Africa.
> 
> Where programming, systems administration and money earning takes place...
> 
> It is, the greatest. its is CHAIRLAND.



Ah, ok, that - lol.
Anyhow, it helps with several things on the forum to put your city in there, but its your choice


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Silver said:


> Ah, ok, that - lol.
> Anyhow, it helps with several things on the forum to put your city in there, but its your choice


Fixed, just for you @Silver

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

KimVapeDashian said:


> Fixed, just for you @Silver



Ah, marvellous
Thank you kind sir!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kayzer

Hello everyone! 

I'm Kagiso from Joburg. I started vaping last week Friday!

I quit smoking many years ago but my willpower tends to go down the drain when I drink.

So i quit drinking for a while. Unsustainable: Because wine must be had. Frequently.

Long story short: I got the iJust 2 for me and a Pro Tank mini 3 for My SO to replace her cracked Evod (She's still trying to quit).

We've been puffing merrily since Friday 11th and now I'm ready to go hunting for juice. (Suggest a fav when you say hey - something locally attainable, because ZAR vs the world.)

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## korn1

Welcome to the forum Kagiso . Many local vendors here.


----------



## Kayzer

korn1 said:


> Welcome to the forum Kagiso . Many local vendors here.



Got it. Thanks for welcome.


----------



## Jessica

Hi I'm Jessica 
I started vaping about 2 or 3 months ago and I'm a fruitlooper!!!  I love the fruitloop flavors!!
I'm from the Amanzimtoti area...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dylan Carreira

Kayzer said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Kagiso from Joburg. I started vaping last week Friday!
> 
> I quit smoking many years ago but my willpower tends to go down the drain when I drink.
> 
> So i quit drinking for a while. Unsustainable: Because wine must be had. Frequently.
> 
> Long story short: I got the iJust 2 for me and a Pro Tank mini 3 for My SO to replace her cracked Evod (She's still trying to quit).
> 
> We've been puffing merrily since Friday 11th and now I'm ready to go hunting for juice. (Suggest a fav when you say hey - something locally attainable, because ZAR vs the world.)
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome to the family kayzer!!!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Jessica said:


> Hi I'm Jessica
> I started vaping about 2 or 3 months ago and I'm a fruitlooper!!!  I love the fruitloop flavors!!
> I'm from the Amanzimtoti area...



Try Cuttwood - Bird Brains

Its AMAZING!

*edit* for spelling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Kayzer said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Kagiso from Joburg. I started vaping last week Friday!
> 
> I quit smoking many years ago but my willpower tends to go down the drain when I drink.
> 
> So i quit drinking for a while. Unsustainable: Because wine must be had. Frequently.
> 
> Long story short: I got the iJust 2 for me and a Pro Tank mini 3 for My SO to replace her cracked Evod (She's still trying to quit).
> 
> We've been puffing merrily since Friday 11th and now I'm ready to go hunting for juice. (Suggest a fav when you say hey - something locally attainable, because ZAR vs the world.)
> 
> Thanks.



Welcome to the forum @Kayzer 
Congrats on the vaping! And hope it goes well for your SO to quit the stinkies.
Tell us what types of flavours you like and we can suggest something. Do you like tobacco, fruits, menthols, desserts?


----------



## Silver

Jessica said:


> Hi I'm Jessica
> I started vaping about 2 or 3 months ago and I'm a fruitlooper!!!  I love the fruitloop flavors!!
> I'm from the Amanzimtoti area...



Welcome @Jessica 
Congrats on the vaping. Toti is a great place!
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Jessica said:


> Hi I'm Jessica
> I started vaping about 2 or 3 months ago and I'm a fruitlooper!!!  I love the fruitloop flavors!!
> I'm from the Amanzimtoti area...



Hey @Jessica 
Check out this post:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/out-and-about-with-your-reo.t3933/page-11#post-152320
You should recognise it


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Kayzer and @Jessica . Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## dwayne19420

Jessica said:


> Hi I'm Jessica
> I started vaping about 2 or 3 months ago and I'm a fruitlooper!!!  I love the fruitloop flavors!!
> I'm from the Amanzimtoti area...


WELCOME hope you enjoy your stay check out fogg's milky way you may like it if fruit loops is your thing.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce/products/foggs-the-milky-way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## dwayne19420

Kayzer said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Kagiso from Joburg. I started vaping last week Friday!
> 
> I quit smoking many years ago but my willpower tends to go down the drain when I drink.
> 
> So i quit drinking for a while. Unsustainable: Because wine must be had. Frequently.
> 
> Long story short: I got the iJust 2 for me and a Pro Tank mini 3 for My SO to replace her cracked Evod (She's still trying to quit).
> 
> We've been puffing merrily since Friday 11th and now I'm ready to go hunting for juice. (Suggest a fav when you say hey - something locally attainable, because ZAR vs the world.)
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOTE
> Welcome @Kayzer hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## VapeDude

Welcome @Kayzer, @KimVapeDashian and @Jessica, I'm sure you will all enjoy what the forum has to offer


----------



## kev mac

Robin Cilliers said:


> Hi all
> I was a smoker for 6 years and now i vape its been a month now and im loving it
> Iv had a twisp for about a year now and it doesn't do it for me
> Afew if my friends vape and I tried it out and ja now im hooked
> I started out with a small istick 30w and a kangertech tank now i have a smok x cube 2 and a billow v2 and the v2 nano and a tfv4 loving it all the way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome Robin,enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Daniel Alves said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just introducing myself.
> 
> been vaping for about 2 years, just become more of a hobby now.
> based in eastrand
> currently have a Kbox kit and a velocity RDA


Enjoy the forum Daniel


----------



## kev mac

J


Jack said:


> Hi, I am a software developer and vape hobbyist.. I have stopped smoking completely for 10 months thanks to my Billow V2 and Smok M80.
> I'm into trying various elquids from all over the world. Current favourites are Kings Crown - king, Craft Vapour - Che Guava and Fog Machine - Nuts & Bolts.


Jack,the forum is really growing and gets better and better.Welcome.


----------



## kev mac

playingthedruid said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Pumped to be part of this community. Smoked for 10 years.
> 
> A friend bought me an iStick 50W and a Bellus RTA out of the blue one day. I guess he was looking to spread some vaping love. Well it worked and I have been off analogues for a little over a month now and felling amazing!
> 
> Looking to convince my fiance to quit smoking now too. She seems interested


This is the place to be!Use and enjoy the forum.


----------



## kev mac

Roy Pretorius said:


> Hi Guys,
> My name is Roy Pretorius and I am from the Cape.
> I had stopped smoking for 3 years when I decided to vape because I love the smell and taste.
> My daughter had stopped vaping and went back to the stinkers (cigarettes), so I used her e cig for a while.
> I got her to leave smoking and she is also vaping happily. She says that it is now a pleasure because I mix and and dilute the nicotine levels for her.


Roy,I see by your posts you have jumped into the thick of things.You'll fit right in!


----------



## kev mac

supey said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm Monier. Started vaping bout 2 months ago(did some few years back, stopped smoking, and started on the yukkki analogs again), and loving it. Awesome forum, great reads. Loving the community ...


Welcome aboard Monier.


----------



## kev mac

Shelley said:


> Hey Vapsters!
> My name is Shelley, been off the stinkies for 6 weeks now, never thought I would say that coz I enjoyED smoking so much. I will never go back, im an obsessed vape addict! I'm in the beauty industry in the south of Johannesburg and since I chain vape, everyone asks what the hell is always in my hand! Been advocating vaping to everyone like its the discovery of electricity. After trying the Twisp Solo, then the Edge I was on my way to buy the Aero, this whole new (to me) world of Vaping opened. I'm using the Kangatech subox mini rebuilding and trying every juice I can get my hands on. I'm on my way to Kieran on my lunch break today to buy a client and my mother a device and as much juice as I can afford. Trying to resist device envy and limit myself to only getting some Clapton coils to tryout.
> I love vaping and I love this forum!


Hi Sheiiey,It doesn't take long to become a vap"o"holic.I should know!Spread the good word,we need advocates.


----------



## kev mac

Heizenvape said:


> Thanks Kuhlkatz, i will definitely have a look at these threads, ive made some double juices but it feels like a fail, not satisfied


Welcome to you,@Heienzvape !


----------



## kev mac

VapeDude said:


> Welcome @Kayzer, @KimVapeDashian and @Jessica, I'm sure you will all enjoy what the forum has to offer


Hop aboard @Kayser !


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome to all the new people, hope you enjoy your stay !
Plenty of info and helpful peeps on here, so it's easy to lose track of time while browsing around 

For those looking for juices, the local market has exploded in the last year, and the local vendors provide excellent juices. All the supporting vendors are listed in the Retailer and Vendor Section.
Best is to look for a specific flavor profile that you think would suit you. Mints/Menthols, fruity flavors, dessert flavors or tobacco style tastes - it's all there. To get an idea what juices they have, look at their web sites or check the threads in their sections. Some members regained full use of their tastebuds, so have a look at the E-Liquid Reviews section to see their impressions on some of the juices.

Be warned though, reading some reviews is like being on a diet while reading through a fully illustrated Gourmet Menu. If you can, visit a store that has tasters so you can sample some yourself before pulling the trigger on something you might not like.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

+1 on what @Kuhlkatz said above


----------



## Sk3tz0

Hey All Friend Recommended this site, thought i do the social thing and introduce myself, 

Sk3tz0 my handle. I just started this whole Vaping thingymajic for the reasons being im burning through smokes during my gaming sessions and youtubing. 

Got my first kit today actually.. 

SMOK X-Cube Mini / Black
Kanger Sub Tank Mini / Black
starting with CloudSat / 30ML as the flavour. 

not goign to building my own stuff yet.. will pay for coils till i get the flow of things..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## korn1

Sk3tz0 said:


> Hey All Friend Recommended this site, thought i do the social thing and introduce myself,
> 
> Sk3tz0 my handle. I just started this whole Vaping thingymajic for the reasons being im burning through smokes during my gaming sessions and youtubing.
> 
> Got my first kit today actually..
> 
> SMOK X-Cube Mini / Black
> Kanger Sub Tank Mini / Black
> starting with CloudSat / 30ML as the flavour.
> 
> not goign to building my own stuff yet.. will pay for coils till i get the flow of things..



Welcome to the forum  Great setup ! By any chance is this friend Wyvern


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Sk3tz0 
Congrats on the vaping and the great setup. 
I assume you are very sorted for now!
Enjoy your journey and your stay here. Feel free to ask questions as you go along.


----------



## Jakes351

Hi all, I'm Jakes from Cape Town 

Been lurking here for the past couple of months, and finally decided to join  

My setup:

Evic VTC Mini / Black
Goliath V2

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Jakes351 said:


> Hi all, I'm Jakes from Cape Town
> 
> Been lurking here for the past couple of months, and finally decided to join
> 
> My setup:
> 
> Evic VTC Mini / Black
> Goliath V2
> 
> Cheers!



Welcome to the forum @Jakes351 
Glad you came out of "lurk mode" - lol
Nice setup you have
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Jakes351

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Jakes351
> Glad you came out of "lurk mode" - lol
> Nice setup you have
> Enjoy your stay



Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jakes351 said:


> Hi all, I'm Jakes from Cape Town
> 
> Been lurking here for the past couple of months, and finally decided to join
> 
> My setup:
> 
> Evic VTC Mini / Black
> Goliath V2
> 
> Cheers!


Most welcome to the forum. Love my Goliath V2. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Welcome to all the new people! Hope you all learn a lot and have fun


----------



## La'Chica

Hello Beautiful People. My name is -------(am I allowed to give my name?) and I'm an addict. I have been sinfully, shamelessly smoking for 10 years now. 3 Weeks ago I looked myself in the mirror and to my great shock and dismal disbelieve saw the worst thing I have ever seen. UPPER LIP WRINKLES!!!! Ghastly!! I wanted to cry! I Still want to cry. Shallow it sounds, I know but its not vanity....... Crows feet wrinkles are fine they are from happy times and laughing, but UPPER LIP WRINKLES!!!! its proof that I am a weakling hooked on (as you so awesomely refer to it) STINKY's. SO after my horrid mirror revelation I have been relentlessly nagging my Hubby to join me in my quest to convert to Vaping. I won so by the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

La'Chica said:


> Hello Beautiful People. My name is -------(am I allowed to give my name?) and I'm an addict. I have been sinfully, shamelessly smoking for 10 years now. 3 Weeks ago I looked myself in the mirror and to my great shock and dismal disbelieve saw the worst thing I have ever seen. UPPER LIP WRINKLES!!!! Ghastly!! I wanted to cry! I Still want to cry. Shallow it sounds, I know but its not vanity....... Crows feet wrinkles are fine they are from happy times and laughing, but UPPER LIP WRINKLES!!!! its proof that I am a weakling hooked on (as you so awesomely refer to it) STINKY's. SO after my horrid mirror revelation I have been relentlessly nagging my Hubby to join me in my quest to convert to Vaping. I won so by the way.


Awesome intro! Most welcome to the forum. Looking forward to join you on your vaping journey. Do not hesitate to ask questions - the only dumb ones are the ones not asked.

From your remarks in the Chat, here is more reading matter for you: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/

Imo the only combination that might beat that nowadays is: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...products/evic-vtc-mini-kit-incl-tron-atomiser

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korn1

Andre said:


> Awesome intro! Most welcome to the forum. Looking forward to join you on your vaping journey. Do not hesitate to ask questions - the only dumb ones are the ones not asked.
> 
> From your remarks in the Chat, here is more reading matter for you: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/
> 
> Imo the only combination that might beat that nowadays is: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...products/evic-vtc-mini-kit-incl-tron-atomiser



You guys and the evic  It is like hey korn1 order one tonight  Might just do that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

korn1 said:


> You guys and the evic  It is like hey korn1 order one tonight  Might just do that.


Lol, one qualification on the TRON (and Ego One) atomizers - I have gone straight to the CLR (rebuildable) coil units, having seen many reports of peeps experiencing leaking with the commercial coil units. HRH has now been using a TRON and an Ego One atomizer for about a week with CLR units built by me - no leaking whatsoever.

If you do not need temperature control and like an even smaller mod - go for the sexy Wismec Presa (40W) with an Ego One XL (2.5ml) atomizer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

La'Chica said:


> Hello Beautiful People. My name is -------(am I allowed to give my name?) and I'm an addict. I have been sinfully, shamelessly smoking for 10 years now. 3 Weeks ago I looked myself in the mirror and to my great shock and dismal disbelieve saw the worst thing I have ever seen. UPPER LIP WRINKLES!!!! Ghastly!! I wanted to cry! I Still want to cry. Shallow it sounds, I know but its not vanity....... Crows feet wrinkles are fine they are from happy times and laughing, but UPPER LIP WRINKLES!!!! its proof that I am a weakling hooked on (as you so awesomely refer to it) STINKY's. SO after my horrid mirror revelation I have been relentlessly nagging my Hubby to join me in my quest to convert to Vaping. I won so by the way.



Welcome to the forum @La'Chica 
So glad for you that you are now on the vaping train
Enjoy the ride and your stay here!
Feel free to ask questions as you go along. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @Jakes351, glad to see you are sorted.

Thanks for your earlier impressions in the review section, and as you might already have gathered, the guys and gals on here are quite passionate about their no. 1 'hobby'. I trust the 'grumpy old men' in the review section did not put you off too much though  
With all the chirps, it does look like you are right at home, so do enjoy your stay !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Kuhlkatz it's time to go doodoos!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

@Rob Fisher , when I look at the list of the people online at this time of day, I remember a line that a co-worker's girlfriend asked, or rather yelled at us at his house warming party in my younger years: "Don't you bastards ever sleep ?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Rob Fisher , when I look at the list of the people online at this time of day, I remember a line that a co-worker's girlfriend asked, or rather yelled at us at his house warming party in my younger years: "Don't you bastards ever sleep ?"



Hehehe... I'm normally asleep at this time of the morning... but I had 40 winks this afternoon... and I guess it was a little more than 40 winks... gonna try hit the sack again now.  Take 2!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Andre said:


> Lol, one qualification on the TRON (and Ego One) atomizers - I have gone straight to the CLR (rebuildable) coil units, having seen many reports of peeps experiencing leaking with the commercial coil units. HRH has now been using a TRON and an Ego One atomizer for about a week with CLR units built by me - no leaking whatsoever.
> 
> If you do not need temperature control and like an even smaller mod - go for the sexy Wismec Presa (40W) with an Ego One XL (2.5ml) atomizer.



Loving the photos @Andre! First pic looks like a loving Stormtrooper proudly holding his pregnant wife with her sideways glancing at the camera and in the second - with them looking in different directions - it looks like they might have had a bit of a quarrel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @La'Chica . I see you were already pointed in the right direction by @Andre. 
Most vapers start off with a pen style device like the Twisp, Kangertech Evods or fong-kong knockoffs on impulse buys. These pen style devices only works OK for a month at most, and then most people either give up, or start hunting for something with a bit more battery life or better flavour or more clouds. The point is that once you've spent money on these devices, it's usually wasted.
For the same price, or a slightly higher initial outlay, you can get a very good entry level device which is future-proof and should last a very long time if treated decently. The Evic VTC / VTC Mini is definitely a winner judging by the feedback from owners on the forum. The Kangertech Subox and Subox Mini kits offers slightly less technology-wise - goodies like Temperature Control - but it's still a very good contender.

If you at all can, make a day outing and drag your hubby all the way to an actual Vape Shop (like Vape King) that has units on display that you can test and hold, and even more important, tasters of their whole e-juice lineup. E-juice is likely the biggest part that new vapers don't give much thought to. This is also the part that causes the most new vapers to give up, as they start with flavors that sound like heaven, but unfortunately ends up tasting nothing like that.

No preferences here, but all the vendor are listed on the main page and vendors like Vape Cartel, Vape King and Vape Club to name but a few local ones all stock excellent juices, both international and local. It would take me many months to go through just the juices that these 3 carry. If you are planning to go to Durbs for the holiday, then Sir Vape and Vape Decadence's E-Cigg Inn is just around the corner too. Cape Town has Vape Mob and a host of juice suppliers like Vapour Mountain and Complex Chaos etc., most of which will likely see you on appointment if they do not have a physical shop.
Hop on the bandwagon and enjoy the journey !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great advice from @Kuhlkatz above!
There you have it @La'Chica


----------



## Jakes351

Kuhlkatz said:


> Welcome @Jakes351, glad to see you are sorted.
> 
> Thanks for your earlier impressions in the review section, and as you might already have gathered, the guys and gals on here are quite passionate about their no. 1 'hobby'. I trust the 'grumpy old men' in the review section did not put you off too much though
> With all the chirps, it does look like you are right at home, so do enjoy your stay !



Hi @Kuhlkatz 

Its a pleasure, i kinda figured that out after the 1st few replies. atleast now i know 

Not at all! im addicted already  

Thanks buddy! Have a lekker day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

HI Guys,

Would like to reintroduce myself as i Have not been on the forum in ages. The names Kunal currently in JHB/Sandton.

I have been vaping for 2 years now. Starting off from a long wick flea market special Vape... then twisp, all types of cleros, then into RTAs once coils started costing an arm and a leg. I have quite a few mods and am also making Ejuice to further cut down Vaping costs .
Won the DIY contests in jhb 2 Vape Meets ago. Have been making juices for a few months. I apparently make quite good juices so i have heard from the people that have tried them. Which does not seem to help me as i seem to have permanent vapours tongue from all the vaping lol. Everything just tastes the same to me haha. I even mixed a juice with 30% flavour, Could taste it for about 30 mins and then vapours tongue kicked in. So if any flavour chasers could give me advise on how to sort out my taste buds it would be nice. Maybe i should stop eating hot food?

Anyway hope to hear from all the guys. Great forum.

Cheers and Happy Vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome back @Kolashnikov 
I tasted so many juices on that vape meet so I cant remember which one was yours, but i do recall the winning juices tasted very good. Congrats on that.
As far as vapors tongue goes, there is a thread where several potential remedies are discussed. From the top of my head i recall sniffing coffee beans and drinking lots of water as being two potentials. Another is vaping unflavoured for a while. Hope you get it sorted.
And hope to see you at the next meet in the new year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO

@Kolashnikov

Welcome back man. 
As for the vapors tongue I hear espresso helps with it man. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea but worth a try. Do you sell any of flavours man?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov

OreO said:


> @Kolashnikov
> 
> Welcome back man.
> As for the vapors tongue I hear espresso helps with it man. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea but worth a try. Do you sell any of flavours man?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Hows it bud, I do sell it to some of my friends and few guys at work. But obviously like in plain bottles without print.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Silver said:


> Welcome back @Kolashnikov
> I tasted so many juices on that vape meet so I cant remember which one was yours, but i do recall the winning juices tasted very good. Congrats on that.
> As far as vapors tongue goes, there is a thread where several potential remedies are discussed. From the top of my head i recall sniffing coffee beans and drinking lots of water as being two potentials. Another is vaping unflavoured for a while. Hope you get it sorted.
> And hope to see you at the next meet in the new year


 

Definetly will check it out. Would be nice to be able to taste juices again


----------



## Sk3tz0

Ok so, as mentioned I'm totally N00B and if this isn't the right thread let me know and hopefully Mod can maybe move to correct thread..

as mentioned I got my first device (dunno what ppl call them, vapers? machine? so im calling it device) 

How and what do i need to do in order to get the same Smoking method as regular cigarretes?
Is it possible with Vape devices..

Cuz right now if i smoke like i do normal ciggs, I cough my moer off like a newbie smoker.. 

2 Clarify my setup is as follow.. 

SMOK X-Cube Mini (its been set to WATT Mode and it's on 24.5W right now and at 0.62Ω, which it defaulted too when i changed flavour. was on 1.24) this is all still default as i'm not making my own coils and stuff i got a kangertech OCC 0.5 Ω 15W - 60W coil in the tank, 

Sorry if this is all confusing and jumbled.


----------



## Andre

Sk3tz0 said:


> Ok so, as mentioned I'm totally N00B and if this isn't the right thread let me know and hopefully Mod can maybe move to correct thread..
> 
> as mentioned I got my first device (dunno what ppl call them, vapers? machine? so im calling it device)
> 
> How and what do i need to do in order to get the same Smoking method as regular cigarretes?
> Is it possible with Vape devices..
> 
> Cuz right now if i smoke like i do normal ciggs, I cough my moer off like a newbie smoker..
> 
> 2 Clarify my setup is as follow..
> 
> SMOK X-Cube Mini (its been set to WATT Mode and it's on 24.5W right now and at 0.62Ω, which it defaulted too when i changed flavour. was on 1.24) this is all still default as i'm not making my own coils and stuff i got a kangertech OCC 0.5 Ω 15W - 60W coil in the tank,
> 
> Sorry if this is all confusing and jumbled.


Seems like you have the 0.5 ohm commercial coil in there. You need to either lower the power - try around 15 W, or get the 1.5 ohm coils (which are made for lower power) or build your own coil. Also play with the airflow a bit - try it smaller.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Andre said:


> Seems like you have the 0.5 ohm commercial coil in there. You need to either lower the power - try around 15 W, or get the 1.5 ohm coils (which are made for lower power) or build your own coil. Also play with the airflow a bit - try it smaller.





Sk3tz0 said:


> Ok so, as mentioned I'm totally N00B and if this isn't the right thread let me know and hopefully Mod can maybe move to correct thread..
> 
> as mentioned I got my first device (dunno what ppl call them, vapers? machine? so im calling it device)
> 
> How and what do i need to do in order to get the same Smoking method as regular cigarretes?
> Is it possible with Vape devices..
> 
> Cuz right now if i smoke like i do normal ciggs, I cough my moer off like a newbie smoker..
> 
> 2 Clarify my setup is as follow..
> 
> SMOK X-Cube Mini (its been set to WATT Mode and it's on 24.5W right now and at 0.62Ω, which it defaulted too when i changed flavour. was on 1.24) this is all still default as i'm not making my own coils and stuff i got a kangertech OCC 0.5 Ω 15W - 60W coil in the tank,
> 
> Sorry if this is all confusing and jumbled.




I would say if you coughing your probably doing mouth to lung hits. Try maybe perhaps pull straight into your lungs. Otherwise if you want to smoke it like a cig. Open the airflow, drop the watts and if all else fails. Drop The nicotine levels. What strength are you smoking with?


----------



## Sk3tz0

Kolashnikov said:


> I would say if you coughing your probably doing mouth to lung hits. Try maybe perhaps pull straight into your lungs. Otherwise if you want to smoke it like a cig. Open the airflow, drop the watts and if all else fails. Drop The nicotine levels. What strength are you smoking with?



Same as when i smoke a cigg.. 6mg airflow on its widest setting. 

thanks i'll mess about see how it goes.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Sk3tz0 said:


> Same as when i smoke a cigg.. 6mg airflow on its widest setting.
> 
> thanks i'll mess about see how it goes.


Maybe try 3mg. i find that 3mg was the best becos if it was too weak you could increase the watts and it would be perfect. And in the mornings it was easier to vape on 3. Now currently am on 1mg lol


----------



## Jessica

I have 


KimVapeDashian said:


> Try Cuttwood - Bird Brains
> 
> Its AMAZING!
> 
> *edit* for spelling


I have been vaping it for the past week now ... LOVE it !!


----------



## Big_Al

Hi All

New to the group so a quick hello and short intro. I started on a Clearo back in 2013 and it went well. Fell of the wagon a few times after getting an Edge earlier this year. I was on an Aero up until last night (literally) when it just didn't want to work anymore. I met somebody earlier in the day before my device died who suggested that I check out Vape King for decent juice.

So I finally decided to take the plunge and stop messing around with vapes that simply didn't work. The guys sorted me out earlier today and I am mega chuffed with my new device and juices! I really should have done this a lot sooner! What an improvement!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Big_Al said:


> Hi All
> 
> New to the group so a quick hello and short intro. I started on a Clearo back in 2013 and it went well. Fell of the wagon a few times after getting an Edge earlier this year. I was on an Aero up until last night (literally) when it just didn't want to work anymore. I met somebody earlier in the day before my device died who suggested that I check out Vape King for decent juice.
> 
> So I finally decided to take the plunge and stop messing around with vapes that simply didn't work. The guys sorted me out earlier today and I am mega chuffed with my new device and juices! I really should have done this a lot sooner! What an improvement!



Welcome to the forum @Big_Al 
Glad to hear you got sorted but congrats on all the persevering for so long
What equipment and juices did you end up getting if i may ask?
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Big_Al . Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Andre

Big_Al said:


> Hi All
> 
> New to the group so a quick hello and short intro. I started on a Clearo back in 2013 and it went well. Fell of the wagon a few times after getting an Edge earlier this year. I was on an Aero up until last night (literally) when it just didn't want to work anymore. I met somebody earlier in the day before my device died who suggested that I check out Vape King for decent juice.
> 
> So I finally decided to take the plunge and stop messing around with vapes that simply didn't work. The guys sorted me out earlier today and I am mega chuffed with my new device and juices! I really should have done this a lot sooner! What an improvement!


Most welcome to the forum. And congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Of course I am now curious to know which devices you got? Happy vaping.


----------



## Big_Al

Thank you for the warm welcome! I dragged my brother along as I figured that he should finally ditch his Clearo at the same time. We both ended up getting the iStick kit (60 Watt TC mod with Melo 2 atomizer) and we couldn't be happier! Just finishing up my current tank on the Kanthal head but I can't wait to stick in the Nickel head and play around with the TC functionality. I must say,It's all pretty exciting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal

Big_Al said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! I dragged my brother along as I figured that he should finally ditch his Clearo at the same time. We both ended up getting the iStick kit (60 Watt TC mod with Melo 2 atomizer) and we couldn't be happier! Just finishing up my current tank on the Kanthal head but I can't wait to stick in the Nickel head and play around with the TC functionality. I must say,It's all pretty exciting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good stuff mate, and welcome. There is plenty of info and helpful members on forum, hope you enjoy it as much as I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big_Al

Neal said:


> Good stuff mate, and welcome. There is plenty of info and helpful members on forum, hope you enjoy it as much as I do.



Hi Neal. Thanks. I've got a feeling that I'm going to enjoy it a lot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Big_Al said:


> Hi Neal. Thanks. I've got a feeling that I'm going to enjoy it a lot!



Welcome @Big_Al , I've got a feeling you might be right ! 

Good place with a good vibe and great people that all contribute to the atmosphere on here. Best of luck to you and your brother and do shout if there are any questions. Someone will pipe up with some answers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicvega

Hi all, my name is victor.

I am a chemist living in JHB. I am a heavy cigarette smoker, and I have decided (after much research and deliberation) to take the plunge, and explore the vaping alternative in minute detail.

I look forward to discussing the many fascinating aspects of vaping culture with fellow members.

I am intrigued, that one can regain control of an addiction by turning it into a hobby.The possibilities are endless......

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

vicvega said:


> Hi all, my name is victor.
> 
> I am a chemist living in JHB. I am a heavy cigarette smoker, and I have decided (after much research and deliberation) to take the plunge, and explore the vaping alternative in minute detail.
> 
> I look forward to discussing the many fascinating aspects of vaping culture with fellow members.
> 
> I am intrigued, that one can regain control of an addiction by turning it into a hobby.The possibilities are endless......



Welcome to the forum @vicvega 
You are in the right place. Lots of passionate enthusiasts here
Vaping is transformational. 
Enjoy your stay here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mogwai79

Hi my name is Charl (AKA Mogwai). I'm a gamer. I'm from a town called Kimberley in the Northern Cape. I just ordered my first e-cig on Friday. Cant wait to get started. This is all new to me. Thank you for excepting me in to the community.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Mogwai79 said:


> Hi my name is Charl (AKA Mogwai). I'm a gamer. I'm from a town called Kimberley in the Northern Cape. I just ordered my first e-cig on Friday. Cant wait to get started. This is all new to me. Thank you for excepting me in to the community.



Welcome to the forum @Mogwai79 
Congrats on the vaping - enjoy your stay here


----------



## Allen Cheng-Ecig supplier

Hi Guys,

My name is Allen, i don't smok but i vape since 2013 and i have been working in this industry for 3 years, i'll keep updating the latest ecigs for you guys !
Love Vaping !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Hi Guys,

My name is Francois. I'm from Cape Town and been a stinkie smoker for 12 years until the last 2 weeks I have switched to vaping only. I can see this turning into a great hobby. Looking forward to learning from and having discussions with you all.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz

Effjh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Francois. I'm from Cape Town and been a stinkie smoker for 12 years until the last 2 weeks I have switched to vaping only. I can see this turning into a great hobby. Looking forward to learning from and having discussions with you all.


Hi and welcome to the forum @Effjh 

I have to mention your strange username on the forum 

Care sharing with us how it came about?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @vicvega , @Mogwai79 and @Effjh . Hope you enjoy the time here and the hobby as much as we do. 
Feel free to pop any questions or relate any vape related experiences you want to share  Thare are many experienced vapers on here that's willing to help out a fellow vaper and convert any smoker to the lighter side of life.

@Riaz , I can only assume the 'Eff' is the 'F sound' of Francois i.e. FJH and has nothing to do with this :

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Effjh

Riaz said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum @Effjh
> 
> I have to mention your strange username on the forum
> 
> Care sharing with us how it came about?



Since you asked..

@Kuhlkatz isn't far off . My childhood nickname was Effie, as in the F in Francois. However in High School we realised this is another name for a condom  The nickname stuck, but I felt it wouldn't be an appropriate forum nick as some might mistake me for a condom rep. My other names are Jaques and Hugo, so my nick + initials = Effjh 

Hope that answered your question.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude

Effjh said:


> Since you asked..
> 
> @Kuhlkatz isn't far off . My childhood nickname was Effie, as in the F in Francois. However in High School we realised this is another name for a condom  The nickname stuck, but I felt it wouldn't be an appropriate forum nick as some might mistake me for a condom rep. My other names are Jaques and Hugo, so my nick + initials = Effjh
> 
> Hope that answered your question.



Ever think there might be a slight case of multiple personality disorder here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Mogwai79 said:


> Hi my name is Charl (AKA Mogwai). I'm a gamer. I'm from a town called Kimberley in the Northern Cape. I just ordered my first e-cig on Friday. Cant wait to get started. This is all new to me. Thank you for excepting me in to the community.


Most welcome. All the best with your vaping journey. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Andre

Effjh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Francois. I'm from Cape Town and been a stinkie smoker for 12 years until the last 2 weeks I have switched to vaping only. I can see this turning into a great hobby. Looking forward to learning from and having discussions with you all.


Great stuff. Most welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheSTRAFF

Hey People

My name is Strafford. I live in Cape Town. I haven't really smoked cigarettes but i have previously owned about 3 eGo e-cigs, all broken by now. i am currently waiting on my new Eleaf i60w TC from VapeKing to be delivered, cant wait to be blowing clouds again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Big_Al

TheSTRAFF said:


> Hey People
> 
> My name is Strafford. I live in Cape Town. I haven't really smoked cigarettes but i have previously owned about 3 eGo e-cigs, all broken by now. i am currently waiting on my new Eleaf i60w TC from VapeKing to be delivered, cant wait to be blowing clouds again.



Hi Straff and welcome!

I can relate, I had 3 e-cigs (the last an Aero) before I got my TC60W iStick. 

A very fine choice. You are going to love that device. It's quite a leap from an eGo One/Aero! I'm pretty attached to mine already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## VapeMe

Hi guys, I'm Doug from Durban. I've been smoking things on and off for 20 yrs, weening myself onto Vapes now.
Look forward to chatting and perhaps meeting some of you in future.
I'm currently using a Cloupor mini with a Kangertech subtank and vaping Fogg's Famous Sauce...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Big_Al

TheSTRAFF said:


> Hey People
> 
> My name is Strafford. I live in Cape Town. I haven't really smoked cigarettes but i have previously owned about 3 eGo e-cigs, all broken by now. i am currently waiting on my new Eleaf i60w TC from VapeKing to be delivered, cant wait to be blowing clouds again.



Hi Straff and welcome!

I can relate, I had 3 e-cigs (the last an Aero) before I got my TC60W iStick. 

A very fine choice. You are going to love that device. It's quite a leap from an eGo One/Aero! I'm pretty attached to mine already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

VapeMe said:


> Hi guys, I'm Doug from Durban. I've been smoking things on and off for 20 yrs, weening myself onto Vapes now.
> Look forward to chatting and perhaps meeting some of you in future.
> I'm currently using a Cloupor mini with a Kangertech subtank and vaping Fogg's Famous Sauce...


Most welcome to the forum. All the best with the weening process. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

TheSTRAFF said:


> Hey People
> 
> My name is Strafford. I live in Cape Town. I haven't really smoked cigarettes but i have previously owned about 3 eGo e-cigs, all broken by now. i am currently waiting on my new Eleaf i60w TC from VapeKing to be delivered, cant wait to be blowing clouds again.



Welcome to the forum @TheSTRAFF 
Congrats on the upgrade - let us know how it goes
Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Silver

VapeMe said:


> Hi guys, I'm Doug from Durban. I've been smoking things on and off for 20 yrs, weening myself onto Vapes now.
> Look forward to chatting and perhaps meeting some of you in future.
> I'm currently using a Cloupor mini with a Kangertech subtank and vaping Fogg's Famous Sauce...



Welcome to the forum @VapeMe
Congrats on the vaping - you are doing a great thing!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Since you are in Durban, be sure to check out the upcoming *ECIGSSA Durban VapMeet* taking place on 29 Dec.
Will be a lot of fun and you will be able meet several of the Durban vapers and a couple down there from JHB!

Check out this thread for all the details:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-durban-mini-vape-meet-tuesday-29-december.t17630/

They dont happen often, so if you are able to attend, I suggest you do. I think you will have a great time


----------



## Silver

*Attention new members

For those of you based near Durban or there on holiday, please take note of the upcoming ECIGSSA Durban vape meet that will be held on Tues 29 Dec 2015 in Morningside, Durban.*

It's a great opportunity to meet other vapers, try out loads of gear and juices and have a good time. You can also meet some experienced vapers and get help with your coils or advice on anything that you need help on.

It's free to attend, just RSVP with the blue button on the first post at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-durban-mini-vape-meet-tuesday-29-december.t17630/

*There are going to be some fabulous prizes on the day. *There will be a cloud-blowing competition and several random draws.

Come say hello. You will meet several members of the Admin and Mod team on the day. Not to mention loads of enthusiastic friendly vapers. @Sir Vape has kindly offered to host us on the day so there wont be any shortage of high quality gear and juices. Don't miss it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mogwai79

Good morning, thanks for the warm welcome. You guys must enjoy your day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## mikrouwel

Hello all!

So I am pleased to say that I recently made the switch to vaping, and I am definitely one happy happy chappy! I just finished my first year at varsity and ended up smoking every time I started drinking. I started saving about mid way through the year and recently got myself a iJust 2 

As excited as I am about my vaping journey ahead, I am even more excited to be a part of what seems like an amazingly friendly group of people!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

mikrouwel said:


> Hello all!
> 
> So I am pleased to say that I recently made the switch to vaping, and I am definitely one happy happy chappy! I just finished my first year at varsity and ended up smoking every time I started drinking. I started saving about mid way through the year and recently got myself a iJust 2
> 
> As excited as I am about my vaping journey ahead, I am even more excited to be a part of what seems like an amazingly friendly group of people!



Welcome Mate, you are right about friendly members of forum. Wealth of information available here, don't be afraid to ask if you need any help, guys (and girls) are keen to be of assistance. This forum has really expanded my vape experience, am sure it will be the same for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OreO

Neal said:


> Welcome Mate, you are right about friendly members of forum. Wealth of information available here, don't be afraid to ask if you need any help, guys (and girls) are keen to be of assistance. This forum has really expanded my vape experience, am sure it will be the same for you.


X 2.

Members of this forum are amazing.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## mikrouwel

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

mikrouwel said:


> Hello all!
> 
> So I am pleased to say that I recently made the switch to vaping, and I am definitely one happy happy chappy! I just finished my first year at varsity and ended up smoking every time I started drinking. I started saving about mid way through the year and recently got myself a iJust 2
> 
> As excited as I am about my vaping journey ahead, I am even more excited to be a part of what seems like an amazingly friendly group of people!



Welcome to the forum @mikrouwel 
Congrats on the vaping! It is a great journey indeed and we certainly have an awesome group of friendly vapers on here!
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along...


----------



## Terry

Hey guys. My name is Terry and I'm from Joburg. I started vaping about 6 months ago and gave up a 15 yr smoking addiction. I love vaping and have been using an I Just 2 which is great but it's time I upgraded and am looking to get an RTA. I'm thinking of buying an authentic Billow V2 and Evic mini 75W from Fasttech but am a bit worried that it's fake. Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Welcome to the forums @Terry! There are many threads as was pointed out to you in the other thread. But at least you are at the right place to get the answers you need.


----------



## Terry

LOL. Thanks man


----------



## Dave1

Hi peoples
Dave here, have been vaping for a long time on and off. Back again after about a 2 year break and really impressed with the choices now available. Have an eLeaf iStick 60WTC with the MELO2 and a couple of LEMO's and starting to find some of my old home made mod's that have been in hiding for a while. Got about 30 flavours so far and mixing up some old favourite recipes and some new ones. Still carry a box of cigs on me but have not had one in more than a week. Still can't believe how things have changed in the last 2 years.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Terry said:


> Hey guys. My name is Terry and I'm from Joburg. I started vaping about 6 months ago and gave up a 15 yr smoking addiction. I love vaping and have been using an I Just 2 which is great but it's time I upgraded and am looking to get an RTA. I'm thinking of buying an authentic Billow V2 and Evic mini 75W from Fasttech but am a bit worried that it's fake. Any suggestions?


Most welcome to the forum. Fasttech is very reliable - if they say it is authentic it usually is. Otherwise they use "style". Bear in mind it could take a long time to get here (anything between 1 and 3 months), mostly because of SAPO inefficiencies. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Dave1 said:


> Hi peoples
> Dave here, have been vaping for a long time on and off. Back again after about a 2 year break and really impressed with the choices now available. Have an eLeaf iStick 60WTC with the MELO2 and a couple of LEMO's and starting to find some of my old home made mod's that have been in hiding for a while. Got about 30 flavours so far and mixing up some old favourite recipes and some new ones. Still carry a box of cigs on me but have not had one in more than a week. Still can't believe how things have changed in the last 2 years.


Most welcome to the forum. Yes, vape technology has improved in leaps and bounds. Almost impossible to keep up nowadays. All the best with your vape journey.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Terry

Cool 


Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Yes, vape technology has improved in leaps and bounds. Almost impossible to keep up nowadays. All the best with your vape journey.


Andre. Yeah, hope it's not that long. I'm not the patient type when buying stuff. By then there will be something way better I'm sure


----------



## Silver

Terry said:


> Hey guys. My name is Terry and I'm from Joburg. I started vaping about 6 months ago and gave up a 15 yr smoking addiction. I love vaping and have been using an I Just 2 which is great but it's time I upgraded and am looking to get an RTA. I'm thinking of buying an authentic Billow V2 and Evic mini 75W from Fasttech but am a bit worried that it's fake. Any suggestions?



Welcome to the forum @Terry
Congrats on the vaping and giving up stinkies after 15 years. Great achievement
Enjoy your stay here.

Regarding your question on Fasttech, I know things may work out a bit cheaper that route - but my suggestion would be if its available locally, rather buy it from one of the awesome vendors on this forum. You get it immediately and can always call for advice and if there is a problem, they can sort you out pronto.

The vendors on this forum are an awesome bunch of people and have played a big role in growing and improving the vaping in South Africa.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Terry

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Terry
> Congrats on the vaping and giving up stinkies after 15 years. Great achievement
> Enjoy your stay here.
> 
> Regarding your question on Fasttech, I know things may work out a bit cheaper that route - but my suggestion would be if its available locally, rather buy it from one of the awesome vendors on this forum. You get it immediately and can always call for advice and if there is a problem, they can sort you out pronto.
> 
> The vendors on this forum are an awesome bunch of people and have played a big role in growing and improving the vaping in South Africa.


Thanks Silver. I paid Fasttech R1007.00 today for an authentic Billow V2 and an evic mini 75W. I actually thought the exchange rate was a bit lower so was thinking it'd be around R900 so that was a shock which I only realized when I got a notification of payment but it's fine. So long as it's authentic and of good quality I'm happy. I'm more concerned that the flavor and cloud production will dissapoint me because my mate has a steam crave which is supposed to be amazing with flavor but I don't rate it personally compared to my humble I Just 2. But I actually think he omitted cleaning it first and that I'm tasting machining oil or something. Anyways, he's used to it now and doesn't notice it so...


----------



## Silver

Terry said:


> Thanks Silver. I paid Fasttech R1007.00 today for an authentic Billow V2 and an evic mini 75W. I actually thought the exchange rate was a bit lower so was thinking it'd be around R900 so that was a shock which I only realized when I got a notification of payment but it's fine. So long as it's authentic and of good quality I'm happy. I'm more concerned that the flavor and cloud production will dissapoint me because my mate has a steam crave which is supposed to be amazing with flavor but I don't rate it personally compared to my humble I Just 2. But I actually think he omitted cleaning it first and that I'm tasting machining oil or something. Anyways, he's used to it now and doesn't notice it so...



Great stuff, i hope its all fine and that you get it soon

I dont have any experience with the VTC mini or the Billow V2 but i hear good things about both those devices from several folk on here. I am quite confident you will be happy with these devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry

Silver said:


> Great stuff, i hope its all fine and that you get it soon
> 
> I dont have any experience with the VTC mini or the Billow V2 but i hear good things about both those devices from several folk on here. I am quite confident you will be happy with these devices.


Thanks Silver. Appreciate the vote of confidence. I'll be holding thumbs for the next few weeks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

The billow is my dedicated menthol tank. Since the mint and fruit flavours are amazing in it. I use it as my second tank and it is used daily. I still prefer my aromamizer for my desert vapes. Both tanks love the evic mini and I won't let the mod or tanks go unless something amazing comes along that tempts me. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Dave1 said:


> Hi peoples
> Dave here, have been vaping for a long time on and off. Back again after about a 2 year break and really impressed with the choices now available. Have an eLeaf iStick 60WTC with the MELO2 and a couple of LEMO's and starting to find some of my old home made mod's that have been in hiding for a while. Got about 30 flavours so far and mixing up some old favourite recipes and some new ones. Still carry a box of cigs on me but have not had one in more than a week. Still can't believe how things have changed in the last 2 years.



Welcome to the forum @Dave1 
You are 100% correct. The vaping industry has changed so much in the past two years. So many choices now and best thing is so many great locally manufactured juices.
Enjoy your stay here!

I noticed you are in Durban
Check out the Durban vape meet happening on the 29th Dec (next week Tuesday)
Going to be a blast. Check out the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-durban-mini-vape-meet-tuesday-29-december.t17630/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

La'Chica said:


> Hello Beautiful People. My name is -------(am I allowed to give my name?) and I'm an addict. I have been sinfully, shamelessly smoking for 10 years now. 3 Weeks ago I looked myself in the mirror and to my great shock and dismal disbelieve saw the worst thing I have ever seen. UPPER LIP WRINKLES!!!! Ghastly!! I wanted to cry! I Still want to cry. Shallow it sounds, I know but its not vanity....... Crows feet wrinkles are fine they are from happy times and laughing, but UPPER LIP WRINKLES!!!! its proof that I am a weakling hooked on (as you so awesomely refer to it) STINKY's. SO after my horrid mirror revelation I have been relentlessly nagging my Hubby to join me in my quest to convert to Vaping. I won so by the way.


@La'Chica,thing can only get better once you're off the smokes.Welcome


----------



## BubiSparks

Hi All
Been lurking here for well over a year and decided to add my five cents here and there...

I've been vaping for two years tomorrow and haven't touched a stinky since I bought the customary Twisp that day. The twisp is long since retired and I have about 16 mods by now. Vaping's cheaper.... NOT...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

My goodness @BubiSparks 
What an intro!

Congrats for tomorrow! 2 years is a great achievement

You have such a great collection there - and its all so neat and tidy!

Welcome to the forum and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Silver

PS - @BubiSparks , nice claculator


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @BubiSparks . Nice to have you - enjoy your stay .


----------



## BubiSparks

Thanks for the welcome guys...!!! @Silver, Yes, the old HP's with RPN are a win. I have a small collection of those too...

BTW, as spelling is a topic today (recall hakkel post), I agree fully that they are great claculators, no other adding machine has quite the tactile clac like an HP...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

BubiSparks said:


> Hi All
> Been lurking here for well over a year and decided to add my five cents here and there...
> 
> I've been vaping for two years tomorrow and haven't touched a stinky since I bought the customary Twisp that day. The twisp is long since retired and I have about 16 mods by now. Vaping's cheaper.... NOT...
> 
> 
> View attachment 41794


Most welcome. Glad you have emerged from the lurking shadows. Congrats on the 2 years, an amazing achievement. Great collection you have there. Happy vaping.


----------



## Schnappie

Good Day

I am from Pretoria and very new to vaping , only 2 weeks in fact. Loving it so far with my Evod kit and have eyes set on the subbox already(600 wasted) think i am on my way to become an avid cloud chaser!


----------



## Andre

Schnappie said:


> Good Day
> 
> I am from Pretoria and very new to vaping , only 2 weeks in fact. Loving it so far with my Evod kit and have eyes set on the subbox already(600 wasted) think i am on my way to become an avid cloud chaser!


Most welcome to the forum. Your taste buds will start jumping about round about now, until they settle down to unheard of sensitivity. All the best with your vaping journey. Please keep us updated. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Schnappie said:


> Good Day
> 
> I am from Pretoria and very new to vaping , only 2 weeks in fact. Loving it so far with my Evod kit and have eyes set on the subbox already(600 wasted) think i am on my way to become an avid cloud chaser!



Welcome to the forum @Schnappie 
Congrats on the vaping. Enjoy your stay and let us know how it goes...


----------



## BWS

Hi all

Kicked the smokes 2 years ago after 18 years now thanks to a Twisp. That's where it ended for me with the Twisp, just got me off the smokes but then I wanted to enjoy the Vaping experience, I prefer MTL and lots of flavour, not so much into making vapor clouds. Recently acquired a Joyetech VTC Mini and in search now for the best MTL/Flavour tank so will trawl the posts here and see what I can dig up.

Cheers


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @BWS . Congrats on kicking the stinkies .


----------



## Lingogrey

BWS said:


> Hi all
> 
> Kicked the smokes 2 years ago after 18 years now thanks to a Twisp. That's where it ended for me with the Twisp, just got me off the smokes but then I wanted to enjoy the Vaping experience, I prefer MTL and lots of flavour, not so much into making vapor clouds. Recently acquired a Joyetech VTC Mini and in search now for the best MTL/Flavour tank so will trawl the posts here and see what I can dig up.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to the forum @BWS! This is a special place and the people here are super friendly and helpful. Check out this recent thread on flavour chasing tanks: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/flavour-chasing-tanks.t17910/#post-303529

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BWS said:


> Hi all
> 
> Kicked the smokes 2 years ago after 18 years now thanks to a Twisp. That's where it ended for me with the Twisp, just got me off the smokes but then I wanted to enjoy the Vaping experience, I prefer MTL and lots of flavour, not so much into making vapor clouds. Recently acquired a Joyetech VTC Mini and in search now for the best MTL/Flavour tank so will trawl the posts here and see what I can dig up.
> 
> Cheers



Welcome @BWS 
Congrats on the vaping and quitting the stinkies! Excellent achievement after 18 years of smoking!!
Enjoy your stay here. Lots of fun, excitement and helpful members.

Your question is a great one. MTL Flavour tanks are not easy to come by in my opinion. I have tried a few but not all. Currently, I am getting great flavour from the Lemo1 - but its not really MTL, more restrictive lung hit. But not big air at all. Flavour for me for menthol fruity juices on that tank is quite amazing, so pure and sharp. It is an old tank so not easy to come by. The Taifun 2 GT Lemaga Clone I found to be very similar. Check it out. 

But the best mouth to lung allround flavour for me comes from a RM2 atty on my REO. But that's not a tank, it's a bottom fed dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks

Welcome @BWS. I too am a MTL vaper and I use the Aspire Triton 2 with the 1.8 Ohm MTL coil. I have 5 of them and they are great for MTL if you use the appropriate coil. These tanks are highly regarded overseas but don't seem to be too popular in SA.


----------



## BWS

Cheers BubiSparks

I was thinking of that exact one, checking its specs out on Vapeshop. Looks to be built like a brick sh*thouse as well


----------



## BubiSparks

BWS said:


> Cheers BubiSparks
> 
> I was thinking of that exact one, checking its specs out on Vapeshop. Looks to be built like a brick sh*thouse as well


Build quality is always good from Aspire... The first version was a bit tougher with a cage around the glass but harder to clean. If you can wait for the overnight shipping it's cheapest (even with shipping costs) at VapeClub in Benoni.


----------



## BubiSparks

Ooops - I see VapeClub are closed until the 7th Jan...


----------



## Andre

BubiSparks said:


> Welcome @BWS. I too am a MTL vaper and I use the Aspire Triton 2 with the 1.8 Ohm MTL coil. I have 5 of them and they are great for MTL if you use the appropriate coil. These tanks are highly regarded overseas but don't seem to be too popular in SA.


How long does the 1.8 ohm coil last you or how many mls do you get on one, please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BWS

Thanks, they have them at the VapeShop here in Canal walk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BubiSparks

Andre said:


> How long does the 1.8 ohm coil last you or how many mls do you get on one, please?


Coils last minimum 2 weeks. I had one go for a month - was pretty black but flavour was still good. It depends on the juice of course. I do about 5ml's a day. I also rewick these jobbies - really easy compared to other off the shelf coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Hello Ecigssa, Im Darryn, a Capetonian

I worked as a taxi driver of Computer Mania this year to my discovery of the Twisp world. I wanted an alternative to rolling my cigarettes in traffic and a twisp at least served that purpose. I didn't need to balance the action of
I despised it when initally seeing it and now I still kind of do - because it doesn't allow the Twispers to make their own coils and wicks- they want to nail you fifty bucks a shot each time you want a new one?

So vapeMOB was the shit in terms of introducing to the vapor world. however, I also had many different experiences at this retailer. It helped me discover that this world is so much bigger underground in our country at least, than the retailers who want to chew your money like chewing gum.

Started sub-ohming with a sub-tank mini on a 30w istick from Eleaf - never had a problem - battery always lasted a full day - and then I charged it like a cellphone  nightly .

This was all cool, but i had wasted so much money along the way, I wish I had found the best place initially to buy from.

I upgraded to 100W with another istick to the furnish a Lush RDA ->>> Startefavouring tastes from the RDA until I upgraded the subtank to the Bellus by UD... That RDTA blew my freaking brain away. It doesn't have juice control like the Crius, but it blows away flavours and maximum cloud production without juice control. It also rejuices the wicks itself.

Also dabbled into the Rayon streak, with better flavours than with cotton, and then I mixed the two materials together to get a very fine in-between balance too.

The end of 2015 brought about the Crius and a Goblin Mini, which are binaries to each other. The one requires a screw to refill it and the other has a driptip that lifts with the lid [Crius latter] you can guess which is better.

But into 2016, this Bellus and Crius is going to work togeth---> to produce tastes and clouds like no other. Vaping at a desk job now, but treated like a smoker - > go outside - 
I can only stealthvape every now and again

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

BWS said:


> Thanks, they have them at the VapeShop here in Canal walk


 Where is Canal Walk's VapeShop?


----------



## BWS

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Where is Canal Walk's VapeShop?



Lower level, under the Escalator by the Smoothie and Frozen Yogurt kiosks.


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Darryn Du Plessis 
Thanks for the detailed intro - and congrats on the vaping - sounds like you are now pretty well sorted!
I agree that one wastes quite a bit of cash getting to the point where one is satisfied - but then again, one would not be able to fully appreciate the ideal setup if it came along first...
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BWS

@Silver

I saved a bucketload I reckon by reading posts here first (before I signed up). I'm hoping my next purchase will round it off, going to pull the trigger on a Kanger Subtank Mini and build my own

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Sk3tz0

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> but treated like a smoker - > go outside -



I know right.. I work on the 10th Floor in my Building in Town.. With the world's Slowest Elevator.. so if i want to take a puff.. i gotta go all the way down take a puff or 2, then mission all the way back up to my desk. Stealth Vaping doesn't Help as my Boss Office is DIRECTLY Behind my Desk,

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Sk3tz0 said:


> I know right.. I work on the 10th Floor in my Building in Town.. With the world's Slowest Elevator.. so if i want to take a puff.. i gotta go all the way down take a puff or 2, then mission all the way back up to my desk. Stealth Vaping doesn't Help as my Boss Office is DIRECTLY Behind my Desk,


 Stealth vape that in the elevator on the way down. Ive smoked in the absa building [capetown] before and set off no smoke alarms.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Big_Al

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Stealth vape that in the elevator on the way down. Ive smoked in the absa building [capetown] before and set off no smoke alarms.



Perception is still a problem and may be for some time I reckon. Even though it won't set off any alarms or actually harm anybody there is always a risk of bumping into "that" person...we all know the one. Ignorant, obtuse and just plain difficult. I'm nervous of that so I prefer to just go outside. Though the office gets clouded up nicely if everybody's gone home and it's just me left...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big_Al

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Stealth vape that in the elevator on the way down. Ive smoked in the absa building [capetown] before and set off no smoke alarms.



That being said though, I must be impartial and admit that there are a number of people that really like the smell of a good e juice being vaped up. Even more so once they realize that it's not "smoke".

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Big_Al said:


> That being said though, I must be impartial and admit that there are a number of people that really like the smell of a good e juice being vaped up. Even more so once they realize that it's not "smoke".


I believe it blesses the atmosphere. 
I'll stealthvape anywhere that needs a good water vapour cleansing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Big_Al

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> I believe it blesses the atmosphere.
> I'll stealthvape anywhere that needs a good water vapour cleansing.



Amen to that!


----------



## E.T.

Hi

Great forum, have been browsing it for a while, and finally decided to join today.

I smoked for 6 years, and have been vaping for 2 years, at first I was a duel user (only vaping when i ran out of cigs), and began with a R50 flea market no name kit, later switched to the Innokin Itaste kit with mini pt3, and later the Emow Mega Kit, and various other no name tanks and VV batteries, I stayed a duel user until i bought the Ijust2 kit in November, the ijust2 kit with a 0.5 ohm coil and 18mg juice.

I am not into fancy and expensive gear yet, and funny enough don't worry about big clouds, but found that using a sub-ohm kit with 18mg juice was the only alternative for cigarettes for me.


----------



## Andre

E.T. said:


> Hi
> 
> Great forum, have been browsing it for a while, and finally decided to join today.
> 
> I smoked for 6 years, and have been vaping for 2 years, at first I was a duel user (only vaping when i ran out of cigs), and began with a R50 flea market no name kit, later switched to the Innokin Itaste kit with mini pt3, and later the Emow Mega Kit, and various other no name tanks and VV batteries, I stayed a duel user until i bought the Ijust2 kit in November, the ijust2 kit with a 0.5 ohm coil and 18mg juice.
> 
> I am not into fancy and expensive gear yet, and funny enough don't worry about big clouds, but found that using a sub-ohm kit with 18mg juice was the only alternative for cigarettes for me.


Most welcome from the browsing shadows. Awesome that the iJust2 kit with 18 mg juice has helped you to kick the stinky habit finally. Congrats. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

E.T. said:


> Hi
> 
> Great forum, have been browsing it for a while, and finally decided to join today.
> 
> I smoked for 6 years, and have been vaping for 2 years, at first I was a duel user (only vaping when i ran out of cigs), and began with a R50 flea market no name kit, later switched to the Innokin Itaste kit with mini pt3, and later the Emow Mega Kit, and various other no name tanks and VV batteries, I stayed a duel user until i bought the Ijust2 kit in November, the ijust2 kit with a 0.5 ohm coil and 18mg juice.
> 
> I am not into fancy and expensive gear yet, and funny enough don't worry about big clouds, but found that using a sub-ohm kit with 18mg juice was the only alternative for cigarettes for me.



Welcome to the forum @E.T. 
Congrats on the vaping and wishing you well from here on
Regarding the 18mg - I have found exactly the same thing!
All the best and enjoy your stay


----------



## Chezzig

Hi Guys,

This Forum Is amazing, I can spend all day on here :_)

Fairly new to Vaping, 5 weeks or so now  Im loving the new interest. Finding new devices and researching them and then of course looking up all juices I want to and NEED to try!!
I have so far bought the Kangertech Subox Mini/Subox Nano / Nebox and the Subvod and still in search of my OMG device.. The only reason Ive stayed with Kangertech is because they all take the same coils. Im very keen to try other set-ups in the new future too.

Any suggestions on devices would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sterling Vape

Hey guys,

Newbie here, vaping over two weeks and really enjoying it!

created an intro thread here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-cloud-chaser.t18278/ 
SV


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Sterling Vape . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Kolashnikov said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Would like to reintroduce myself as i Have not been on the forum in ages. The names Kunal currently in JHB/Sandton.
> 
> I have been vaping for 2 years now. Starting off from a long wick flea market special Vape... then twisp, all types of cleros, then into RTAs once coils started costing an arm and a leg. I have quite a few mods and am also making Ejuice to further cut down Vaping costs .
> Won the DIY contests in jhb 2 Vape Meets ago. Have been making juices for a few months. I apparently make quite good juices so i have heard from the people that have tried them. Which does not seem to help me as i seem to have permanent vapours tongue from all the vaping lol. Everything just tastes the same to me haha. I even mixed a juice with 30% flavour, Could taste it for about 30 mins and then vapours tongue kicked in. So if any flavour chasers could give me advise on how to sort out my taste buds it would be nice. Maybe i should stop eating hot food?
> 
> Anyway hope to hear from all the guys. Great forum.
> 
> Cheers and Happy Vaping


Apple cider vinegar (about 1 tbsp) is said to do the trick.I take one everyday as it is said to keep kidney stones at bay as well as other benefits and my vapers tongue is very minimal since I've started the regimen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Chezzig said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This Forum Is amazing, I can spend all day on here :_)
> 
> Fairly new to Vaping, 5 weeks or so now  Im loving the new interest. Finding new devices and researching them and then of course looking up all juices I want to and NEED to try!!
> I have so far bought the Kangertech Subox Mini/Subox Nano / Nebox and the Subvod and still in search of my OMG device.. The only reason Ive stayed with Kangertech is because they all take the same coils. Im very keen to try other set-ups in the new future too.
> 
> Any suggestions on devices would be awesome.



Welcome to the forum @Chezzig 
You are right, one can spend hours on here without realising it 
Congrats on the vaping - sounds you are well sorted with the gear!
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go.

Regarding new gear, tell us what type of vape you are after? More airflow, more clouds, more flavour? 

Before you get any new gear, have you tried making your own coil on the rebuildable RBA base of the Subtank Mini? I have found it produces a far better vape than the stock commercial coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sterling Vape said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Newbie here, vaping over two weeks and really enjoying it!
> 
> created an intro thread here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-cloud-chaser.t18278/
> SV



Welcome to the forum @Sterling Vape 
I did read your other thread. Congrats! Great thing you have done! 
Onward and upward from here on
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Forgive me for jumping into this site before introducing myself. I just lost myself a bit with this: again: "belated" vaping discovery. I will try to keep it short:

I say belated because it almost feels as if I have missed out. In 2007, or 2008, I bought a Twisp imitation cigarette, self starter for I think R599 at my local tobacconist. It broke after 2 weeks . I was totally put off with "Electronic cigarettes". A few "e friends" told me it was a Gimmick. Fast forward some 8 yrs later, I visit the Twisp store at my local mall, chatted to the polite gentleman twice, and then hastily buying the Twisp Aero. Only AFTER that I Google vaping. The next thing I know, My nicotine craving eyes are wide open to a massive -- kledoscopic world of vaping that I never knew existed. Truly: I was blown away! 

Clearly there is somethig wrong here. And it's all about advertising. Obviously due to a ban on advertising tobacco products, vaping has been boxed into that same category as a "tobacco product." So, due to that lack of advertising I never knew what was out there and that I had so many more reliable and "rebuildable" options. OMG, I really feel like I was left behind.

Twisp cleverly advertises their product. They are clearly a diligent South African Company, no doubt, and by having kiosk in major shopping malls with a promise if personal service and advice, that's a big drawcard and a sound reason why I personally have one. 

I must admit. In context my Twisp Aero is not without its faults. But the unit, and many many other brands are a massive revalation of how far technology has evolved in only 8 to 10 yrs!

I am so into vaping that within 7 days after the hasty Twisp Aero purchase I acquired my own decent box, 1 tank and one dripper. This has to be one of the best hobbies I have started. The hobby itself is as addictive nicotine!

Born in Benoni, I was a naughty little... I picked up first analogue ciggy at age12. Bought my first pack of 20 Chesterfield for 46c at 14 in1980. Camel was 74c. I have smoked on and off from then until 9 days ago up to now at age 49 with breaks from 1 year, 2 yrs and 5 yrs max. I was slowly killing myself as a 20 a day nicotine addict. I have now learned that there is a way to enjoy nicotine in a much much more "healthier" delivery system. And you can have fun with flavours and a humungous array of different, reliable high tech, and almost overly powered equipment!

As I like to affectionately say: on new years eve 2015 I became a "born again vapouriser."

Of course, while Googling, I stumbled upon this website. Very impressed. The site being relatively popular and proudly South African, I signed up right away.

I thoroughly enjoy constructive dialogue and genuine "e-fellowship" on websites that discuss my interests.

My real name is displayed....for no particular reason, save to say, I prefer open, honest, candid writing. 

My mission here as a guest is to write in a manner that I can not only learn, meet and share with fellow vapers, but to also convince the world that cigarettes really don't make sense anymore. Second to smoking ceaasaton; vaping is the way to go.

We can fuel a revalation here.....

Lastly, I will probably write here a lot, and then move on to the next hobby, as I have done.....so bare with me for a while. But somehow, I cannot see myself stopping vaping very soon. It is simply too good to be true.

I live on the ouskirts of Durban. I have only found 1 decent vape shop and that's in Gateway Unhlanga. I'll be back!

See you on the forums.....







Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Waine

Thank you for your outstanding intro!!
You are 100% right that vaping is a fabulous hobby
Enough flavours to keep even the most sophisticated palate interested - and enough gear to keep tinkerers very happy for a long long time.

A big congrats on the 9 days - you are doing the tough part now. Wishing you all the best on your journey from here on.

As for the forum, i too could not believe my eyes when I found it. Was way less info on it when I joined but i still remember thinking - OMG, what is going on here - this is something amazing! This forum has definitely been the glue that has kept me going on my journey. The people on here have taught me pretty much everything i know about vaping. I have made some great friends too. We have a special place indeed.

Cheers to you and wishing you all the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Thanks for the warm welcome Silver... I look forward to many happy hours here. BTW your collection of boxes and tanks is really remarkable, I was impressed and envious LOL. And I can see your dedication to this site.... Awesome stuff!

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Silver... I look forward to many happy hours here. BTW your collection of boxes is really remarkable, I was impressed and envious LOL. And I can see your dedication to this site.... Awesome stuff!
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk



It all started with a Twisp Clearo in Oct 2013 
Still going..... Still testing..... 
Vaping for the win - big time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Welcome to all the new members! You have found a home here! These guys are really amazing and give me tips and tricks daily. They also instill a deep FOMO every bloody day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker

Hi, long time viewer and first time greeter.
I'm a flavor, vaping, cloud chasing addict and I joined this support group to admit to myself... Wait that's wrong!!! 
I live to love to vape. Vape in the morning, vape all day, vape at night. 
Well that's me. Boring guy who always has a cloud over his head.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Waine said:


> Forgive me for jumping into this site before introducing myself. I just lost myself a bit with this: again: "belated" vaping discovery. I will try to keep it short:
> 
> I say belated because it almost feels as if I have missed out. In 2007, or 2008, I bought a Twisp imitation cigarette, self starter for I think R599 at my local tobacconist. It broke after 2 weeks . I was totally put off with "Electronic cigarettes". A few "e friends" told me it was a Gimmick. Fast forward some 8 yrs later, I visit the Twisp store at my local mall, chatted to the polite gentleman twice, and then hastily buying the Twisp Aero. Only AFTER that I Google vaping. The next thing I know, My nicotine craving eyes are wide open to a massive -- kledoscopic world of vaping that I never knew existed. Truly: I was blown away!
> 
> Clearly there is somethig wrong here. And it's all about advertising. Obviously due to a ban on advertising tobacco products, vaping has been boxed into that same category as a "tobacco product." So, due to that lack of advertising I never knew what was out there and that I had so many more reliable and "rebuildable" options. OMG, I really feel like I was left behind.
> 
> Twisp cleverly advertises their product. They are clearly a diligent South African Company, no doubt, and by having kiosk in major shopping malls with a promise if personal service and advice, that's a big drawcard and a sound reason why I personally have one.
> 
> I must admit. In context my Twisp Aero is not without its faults. But the unit, and many many other brands are a massive revalation of how far technology has evolved in only 8 to 10 yrs!
> 
> I am so into vaping that within 7 days after the hasty Twisp Aero purchase I acquired my own decent box, 1 tank and one dripper. This has to be one of the best hobbies I have started. The hobby itself is as addictive nicotine!
> 
> Born in Benoni, I was a naughty little... I picked up first analogue ciggy at age12. Bought my first pack of 20 Chesterfield for 46c at 14 in1980. Camel was 74c. I have smoked on and off from then until 9 days ago up to now at age 49 with breaks from 1 year, 2 yrs and 5 yrs max. I was slowly killing myself as a 20 a day nicotine addict. I have now learned that there is a way to enjoy nicotine in a much much more "healthier" delivery system. And you can have fun with flavours and a humungous array of different, reliable high tech, and almost overly powered equipment!
> 
> As I like to affectionately say: on new years eve 2015 I became a "born again vapouriser."
> 
> Of course, while Googling, I stumbled upon this website. Very impressed. The site being relatively popular and proudly South African, I signed up right away.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy constructive dialogue and genuine "e-fellowship" on websites that discuss my interests.
> 
> My real name is displayed....for no particular reason, save to say, I prefer open, honest, candid writing.
> 
> My mission here as a guest is to write in a manner that I can not only learn, meet and share with fellow vapers, but to also convince the world that cigarettes really don't make sense anymore. Second to smoking ceaasaton; vaping is the way to go.
> 
> We can fuel a revalation here.....
> 
> Lastly, I will probably write here a lot, and then move on to the next hobby, as I have done.....so bare with me for a while. But somehow, I cannot see myself stopping vaping very soon. It is simply too good to be true.
> 
> I live on the ouskirts of Durban. I have only found 1 decent vape shop and that's in Gateway Unhlanga. I'll be back!
> 
> See you on the forums.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


Welcome Waine and to all new forum members!


----------



## Andre

Waine said:


> Forgive me for jumping into this site before introducing myself. I just lost myself a bit with this: again: "belated" vaping discovery. I will try to keep it short:
> 
> I say belated because it almost feels as if I have missed out. In 2007, or 2008, I bought a Twisp imitation cigarette, self starter for I think R599 at my local tobacconist. It broke after 2 weeks . I was totally put off with "Electronic cigarettes". A few "e friends" told me it was a Gimmick. Fast forward some 8 yrs later, I visit the Twisp store at my local mall, chatted to the polite gentleman twice, and then hastily buying the Twisp Aero. Only AFTER that I Google vaping. The next thing I know, My nicotine craving eyes are wide open to a massive -- kledoscopic world of vaping that I never knew existed. Truly: I was blown away!
> 
> Clearly there is somethig wrong here. And it's all about advertising. Obviously due to a ban on advertising tobacco products, vaping has been boxed into that same category as a "tobacco product." So, due to that lack of advertising I never knew what was out there and that I had so many more reliable and "rebuildable" options. OMG, I really feel like I was left behind.
> 
> Twisp cleverly advertises their product. They are clearly a diligent South African Company, no doubt, and by having kiosk in major shopping malls with a promise if personal service and advice, that's a big drawcard and a sound reason why I personally have one.
> 
> I must admit. In context my Twisp Aero is not without its faults. But the unit, and many many other brands are a massive revalation of how far technology has evolved in only 8 to 10 yrs!
> 
> I am so into vaping that within 7 days after the hasty Twisp Aero purchase I acquired my own decent box, 1 tank and one dripper. This has to be one of the best hobbies I have started. The hobby itself is as addictive nicotine!
> 
> Born in Benoni, I was a naughty little... I picked up first analogue ciggy at age12. Bought my first pack of 20 Chesterfield for 46c at 14 in1980. Camel was 74c. I have smoked on and off from then until 9 days ago up to now at age 49 with breaks from 1 year, 2 yrs and 5 yrs max. I was slowly killing myself as a 20 a day nicotine addict. I have now learned that there is a way to enjoy nicotine in a much much more "healthier" delivery system. And you can have fun with flavours and a humungous array of different, reliable high tech, and almost overly powered equipment!
> 
> As I like to affectionately say: on new years eve 2015 I became a "born again vapouriser."
> 
> Of course, while Googling, I stumbled upon this website. Very impressed. The site being relatively popular and proudly South African, I signed up right away.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy constructive dialogue and genuine "e-fellowship" on websites that discuss my interests.
> 
> My real name is displayed....for no particular reason, save to say, I prefer open, honest, candid writing.
> 
> My mission here as a guest is to write in a manner that I can not only learn, meet and share with fellow vapers, but to also convince the world that cigarettes really don't make sense anymore. Second to smoking ceaasaton; vaping is the way to go.
> 
> We can fuel a revalation here.....
> 
> Lastly, I will probably write here a lot, and then move on to the next hobby, as I have done.....so bare with me for a while. But somehow, I cannot see myself stopping vaping very soon. It is simply too good to be true.
> 
> I live on the ouskirts of Durban. I have only found 1 decent vape shop and that's in Gateway Unhlanga. I'll be back!
> 
> See you on the forums.....
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


Most welcome @Waine. Many of us can relate to those failed attempts with previous Twisp versions. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Your taste buds must be thanking you at this stage. Happy vaping.


----------



## Waine

Thanks for the welcome guys. The more I see what's out there, the more I realise: The Twisp Aero is their biggest seller ito size, but it's too small for serious vapor folk who are looking for big, consistent, leak free hits....I have a bit of "buyers remorse" to be perfectly honest. 

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Waine said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys. The more I see what's out there, the more I realise: The Twisp Aero is their biggest seller ito size, but it's too small for serious vapor folk who are looking for big, consistent, leak free hits....I have a bit of "buyers remorse" to be perfectly honest.
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


Hahahaha, we all have had buyers remorse, but then again we learn from it and upgrade to the gear that suits us personally. I'm probably going to be attacked for saying this, but I'll never touch a REO. Not even if its given to me. But its all a learning curve, and had I not learnt the hard way, I wouldn't have found my vape babies. Just keep going

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Waine

You are spot on Shaun. Nobody can "give" anyone experience in anything in life, experience is vital, and it has to be "learned". It's also ok to make mistake -- as long as we don't repeat them. I made my first mistake out of haste and spontaneity.

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BubiSparks

Welcome @Waine... You have one of the best Vape Emporiums on your doorstep - Check out Sir Vape in Morningside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

shaun patrick said:


> I'm probably going to be attacked for saying this, but I'll never touch a REO. Not even if its given to me. But its all a learning curve, and had I not learnt the hard way, I wouldn't have found my vape babies. Just keep going


We certainly shall not attack you, @shaun patrick. On the presumption that you have tried a Reo or other bottom fed mod with some BF atties and did not like the experience. That is your free choice - albeit not good manners to denigrate others' free choices. If you say it just for the sake of getting reaction about Reos or other bottom fed devices for that matter, consider yourself attacked and killed dead.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Andre said:


> We certainly shall not attack you, @shaun patrick. On the presumption that you have tried a Reo or other bottom fed mod with some BF atties and did not like the experience. That is your free choice - albeit not good manners to denigrate others' free choices. If you say it just for the sake of getting reaction about Reos or other bottom fed devices for that matter, consider yourself attacked and killed dead.


I said it to tease you guys. In all honesty, if you vape, you are family, no matter what mod you use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Big_Al

shaun patrick said:


> Hi, long time viewer and first time greeter.
> I'm a flavor, vaping, cloud chasing addict and I joined this support group to admit to myself... Wait that's wrong!!!
> I live to love to vape. Vape in the morning, vape all day, vape at night.
> Well that's me. Boring guy who always has a cloud over his head.



From my experiences vapers are far from boring...a heck of a lot going on behind that cloud...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Big_Al

shaun patrick said:


> Hi, long time viewer and first time greeter.
> I'm a flavor, vaping, cloud chasing addict and I joined this support group to admit to myself... Wait that's wrong!!!
> I live to love to vape. Vape in the morning, vape all day, vape at night.
> Well that's me. Boring guy who always has a cloud over his head.



Welcome to the family! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

shaun patrick said:


> I said it to tease you guys. In all honesty, if you vape, you are family, no matter what mod you use.


Ah, great to know. And so we get to know all members of the family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

BubiSparks said:


> Welcome @Waine... You have one of the best Vape Emporiums on your doorstep - Check out Sir Vape in Morningside.


Thanks Bubi. I visited the site. Very impressed. I will pay them a visit for sure..

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> You are spot on Shaun. Nobody can "give" anyone experience in anything in life, experience is vital, and it has to be "learned". It's also ok to make mistake -- as long as we don't repeat them. I made my first mistake out of haste and spontaneity.
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk



Hi @Waine
No way was your initial purchase a mistake
It got you to where you are now!

But also, one never fully appreciates the good stuff unless one feels a bit of pain with the unsuitable stuff.

I have made many vape purchases over the past two years, some were okay, some terrible and a few things were absolutely fantastic. This applies to gear but possibly moreso to juices. Without the duds I would have nothing to compare the good things to. I will go further and say that if you are not getting the occasional miss or bad purchase, something is wrong 

Regarding juice purchases: If one out of every ten juices you buy you absolutely love then you are doing nicely...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

You make a very good point Silver. I am already checking out my next purchase. But this time I am armed with much more knowledge. So I will make a more informed and prudent decision. On that note, the e Leaf Istick 60 and the Melo 2 which I also hastily bought have far exceeded my expectations. I am extemely satisfied. But there is always something bigger and better that's out there to haunt us when the bug bites! Lol....

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

Waine said:


> You make a very good point Silver. I am already checking out my next purchase. But this time I am armed with much more knowledge. So I will make a more informed and prudent decision. On that note, the e Leaf Istick 60 and the Melo 2 which I also hastily bought have far exceeded my expectations. I am extemely satisfied. But there is always something bigger and better that's out there to haunt us when the bug bites! Lol....
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


Hey @Waine, welcome to the forum, you are in the right place to check things out before parting with your hard earned cash. The guys here have a wealth of information that can make your vape experience more fantastic than it is already, if you are not sure where to go next browse forum or ask questions. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## mAlice

Hi Everyone! 

Brand new vapor here! Been vaping for 2-3 months, I stopped smoking cigarettes after around 6 years of smoking, im 21 and looking forward to a great stay on these forums!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Willan

Hi Gents, 

I have been vaping for 8 months now as an alternative to hubbly, I am a happy vaper who loves my own DIY mixes and my favourite device is an iJust 2 with the iJust 2 tank @ .5 ohms. My only complaint with the stick is that it chows juice like a wolf. 

My go to flavour is a DIY Kiwi and Pineapple mix @ 4.5mg with a VG/PG balance of 60/40.

I look forward to making valuable contributions to the vape community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

mAlice said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Brand new vapor here! Been vaping for 2-3 months, I stopped smoking cigarettes after around 6 years of smoking, im 21 and looking forward to a great stay on these forums!


Welcome to the forum @mAlice . Congrats on kicking the stinkies - enjoy your stay here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Willan Theunissen said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I have been vaping for 8 months now as an alternative to hubbly, I am a happy vaper who loves my own DIY mixes and my favourite device is an iJust 2 with the iJust 2 tank @ .5 ohms. My only complaint with the stick is that it chows juice like a wolf.
> 
> My go to flavour is a DIY Kiwi and Pineapple mix @ 4.5mg with a VG/PG balance of 60/40.
> 
> I look forward to making valuable contributions to the vape community.


Welcome to the forum @Willan Theunissen . Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

mAlice said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Brand new vapor here! Been vaping for 2-3 months, I stopped smoking cigarettes after around 6 years of smoking, im 21 and looking forward to a great stay on these forums!



Welcome to the forum @mAlice 
Congrats on stopping the stinkies! That is great!
Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Willan Theunissen said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I have been vaping for 8 months now as an alternative to hubbly, I am a happy vaper who loves my own DIY mixes and my favourite device is an iJust 2 with the iJust 2 tank @ .5 ohms. My only complaint with the stick is that it chows juice like a wolf.
> 
> My go to flavour is a DIY Kiwi and Pineapple mix @ 4.5mg with a VG/PG balance of 60/40.
> 
> I look forward to making valuable contributions to the vape community.



Welcome to the forum @Willan Theunissen 
Sounds like you have a fabulous DIY blend there! I like the sound of Kiwi and pineapple...
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Willan Theunissen said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I have been vaping for 8 months now as an alternative to hubbly, I am a happy vaper who loves my own DIY mixes and my favourite device is an iJust 2 with the iJust 2 tank @ .5 ohms. My only complaint with the stick is that it chows juice like a wolf.
> 
> My go to flavour is a DIY Kiwi and Pineapple mix @ 4.5mg with a VG/PG balance of 60/40.
> 
> I look forward to making valuable contributions to the vape community.


Welcome aboard. I have an ijust2 mod kit too as my primary tobacco Vaper. I'm a fresh ex smokers, clean for 9days now.
I hope you enjoy it on theese forums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

mAlice said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Brand new vapor here! Been vaping for 2-3 months, I stopped smoking cigarettes after around 6 years of smoking, im 21 and looking forward to a great stay on these forums!


Welcome to the right place!! Great you stopped those burning sticks. Everyone is friendly here so you will be settled in quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

mAlice said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Brand new vapor here! Been vaping for 2-3 months, I stopped smoking cigarettes after around 6 years of smoking, im 21 and looking forward to a great stay on these forums!


Most welcome to the vaping family. Looking forward to your contributions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Willan Theunissen said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I have been vaping for 8 months now as an alternative to hubbly, I am a happy vaper who loves my own DIY mixes and my favourite device is an iJust 2 with the iJust 2 tank @ .5 ohms. My only complaint with the stick is that it chows juice like a wolf.
> 
> My go to flavour is a DIY Kiwi and Pineapple mix @ 4.5mg with a VG/PG balance of 60/40.
> 
> I look forward to making valuable contributions to the vape community.


Most welcome. A great and healthier alternative to hubbly for sure. Your DIY mix sounds right up my alley. Happy vaping.


----------



## Big_Al

Willan Theunissen said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I have been vaping for 8 months now as an alternative to hubbly, I am a happy vaper who loves my own DIY mixes and my favourite device is an iJust 2 with the iJust 2 tank @ .5 ohms. My only complaint with the stick is that it chows juice like a wolf.
> 
> My go to flavour is a DIY Kiwi and Pineapple mix @ 4.5mg with a VG/PG balance of 60/40.
> 
> I look forward to making valuable contributions to the vape community.



Welcome to the forum Willan. I'm positive that you'll enjoy it here.

Nicely done on mixing your own juice! 

That's something that I still want to try out at some point.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big_Al

mAlice said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Brand new vapor here! Been vaping for 2-3 months, I stopped smoking cigarettes after around 6 years of smoking, im 21 and looking forward to a great stay on these forums!



Hi mAlice! Congrats on taking a very big step. Everything changes for the better once you get off the sticks and start vaping. A whole new world opens up (one that you are most likely aware of now after 3 months). Welcome to the forum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Thanks Neal. Will do. If it wasn't for this forum I would not have learned about @SirVape which is a vape shop right here in Durban. Now I have 2 shops to shop at in the Durban area.

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nite

Good day all  Been lurking on the forum for a short while but now that I'm back from holiday I decided that I should probably say hi. Very new to vaping still & have a lot to learn, I guess you could say I started my journey as a replacement to my Hookah (luckily dodged the cigarette addiction) and bought myself a Kanger Subox Mini at the beginning of December to test the waters and hopefully pave the way to getting my mom to stop smoking and that's when the problems started  Bought my mom a Subox Nano mid December and am happy to say that she's taken to vaping better than expected but now I'm hooked and find myself wanting to buy all the stuff haha. I have also secured myself a Wismec Reuleaux RX200 with a Herakles Plus tank, probably overkill for a beginner but at least I have a mod that should handle just about any job. Primarily I'm a flavour chaser as such, I've had some Ruthless Slurricane in the Herakles and it was, for me at least, amazing. I could taste every drag no matter how long I used the device. Just before flying back to CT I stopped at the Vape King lounge in Rosebank (Staff there were amazingly helpful & friendly) and picked up the Orion Milkyway as well as Rebel Lion Watermelon Candy juice, which in shop on their drip tip tasted amazing however in the Herakles tank I'm not getting any flavour at the moment, anyone have any advice for a noob? Also do any of our local suppliers do sample packs maybe for those of us that just have no clue what they want or would like? Seeing as I enjoy Slurricane so much I guess you could say I enjoy fruity flavours but have also been curious about some of the more exciting flavours like cereals and also something that's not R300 for 30ml, made myself broke enough this past month but the cheap juices are getting boring now. Ok I think I've rambled on enough now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Nite said:


> Good day all  Been lurking on the forum for a short while but now that I'm back from holiday I decided that I should probably say hi. Very new to vaping still & have a lot to learn, I guess you could say I started my journey as a replacement to my Hookah (luckily dodged the cigarette addiction) and bought myself a Kanger Subox Mini at the beginning of December to test the waters and hopefully pave the way to getting my mom to stop smoking and that's when the problems started  Bought my mom a Subox Nano mid December and am happy to say that she's taken to vaping better than expected but now I'm hooked and find myself wanting to buy all the stuff haha. I have also secured myself a Wismec Reuleaux RX200 with a Herakles Plus tank, probably overkill for a beginner but at least I have a mod that should handle just about any job. Primarily I'm a flavour chaser as such, I've had some Ruthless Slurricane in the Herakles and it was, for me at least, amazing. I could taste every drag no matter how long I used the device. Just before flying back to CT I stopped at the Vape King lounge in Rosebank (Staff there were amazingly helpful & friendly) and picked up the Orion Milkyway as well as Rebel Lion Watermelon Candy juice, which in shop on their drip tip tasted amazing however in the Herakles tank I'm not getting any flavour at the moment, anyone have any advice for a noob? Also do any of our local suppliers do sample packs maybe for those of us that just have no clue what they want or would like? Seeing as I enjoy Slurricane so much I guess you could say I enjoy fruity flavours but have also been curious about some of the more exciting flavours like cereals and also something that's not R300 for 30ml, made myself broke enough this past month but the cheap juices are getting boring now. Ok I think I've rambled on enough now


Most welcome to the forum. And thanks for a great introduction - loved the read. 

Vapour Mountain sells 10 ml quantities of their juices - www.vapourmountain.co.za. You could also get a sample pack of the juices from Mike's Mega Mixes - send @Mike a PM. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Hi there @Nite. I am also new here, so I cannot answer any of your questions. I will leave that to the experienced members. I just wanted to say welcome. This is an awesome forum with lots of helpful advice and friendly people. LOL. I can relate fully about being broke on the first month of starting to vape.


----------



## Silver

Nite said:


> Good day all  Been lurking on the forum for a short while but now that I'm back from holiday I decided that I should probably say hi. Very new to vaping still & have a lot to learn, I guess you could say I started my journey as a replacement to my Hookah (luckily dodged the cigarette addiction) and bought myself a Kanger Subox Mini at the beginning of December to test the waters and hopefully pave the way to getting my mom to stop smoking and that's when the problems started  Bought my mom a Subox Nano mid December and am happy to say that she's taken to vaping better than expected but now I'm hooked and find myself wanting to buy all the stuff haha. I have also secured myself a Wismec Reuleaux RX200 with a Herakles Plus tank, probably overkill for a beginner but at least I have a mod that should handle just about any job. Primarily I'm a flavour chaser as such, I've had some Ruthless Slurricane in the Herakles and it was, for me at least, amazing. I could taste every drag no matter how long I used the device. Just before flying back to CT I stopped at the Vape King lounge in Rosebank (Staff there were amazingly helpful & friendly) and picked up the Orion Milkyway as well as Rebel Lion Watermelon Candy juice, which in shop on their drip tip tasted amazing however in the Herakles tank I'm not getting any flavour at the moment, anyone have any advice for a noob? Also do any of our local suppliers do sample packs maybe for those of us that just have no clue what they want or would like? Seeing as I enjoy Slurricane so much I guess you could say I enjoy fruity flavours but have also been curious about some of the more exciting flavours like cereals and also something that's not R300 for 30ml, made myself broke enough this past month but the cheap juices are getting boring now. Ok I think I've rambled on enough now



Welcome to the forum @Nite 
Super thing you have done regarding your mom - hope it goes well on that front 
On your side, congrats on the vaping and getting the great gear.

As for the juice hunt, let me say that it can be quite a long process to find the winners. But keep at it. The good news is that there are many superb local juices now available at reasonable prices. @Andre above gave you a great tip on samples from those two vendors, both of which are great in my opinion. 

Check out the vendors listed on the home page (just scroll down) - some carry several local brands, others have their own lines of juice. 

Also check out the E-liquid reviews on this forum. Loads of juices have been reviewed by members here - each thread there is for a specific manufacturer. That may give you some further good ideas on juice selection. Visit the following link:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/

All the best and enjoy your stay


----------



## Nite

Thanks for all the responses  Noob question on how this forum works, how do you guys so easily post with the @User links? Also how does the PM function work here? Just go to the profile page & write a message? Think I'd like to try some of Mike's Mega Mixes. I've browsed through the review forums but with such a vast amount of brands & flavours available (I went into this thinking I would have a hard time finding good juices, boy was I wrong about that) I found it might be easier to buy sample packs and try it for myself till I find something I like that doesn't cost a quarter as much as the device I vape on or something haha. One thing I must say, I want a bucket of Creamy Lemon Biscuits, it was awesome when I tested it at Vape king but they only had it in stock with Nicotine  Was high as a kite after all that nicotine testing


----------



## Andre

Nite said:


> Thanks for all the responses  Noob question on how this forum works, how do you guys so easily post with the @User links? Also how does the PM function work here? Just go to the profile page & write a message? Think I'd like to try some of Mike's Mega Mixes. I've browsed through the review forums but with such a vast amount of brands & flavours available (I went into this thinking I would have a hard time finding good juices, boy was I wrong about that) I found it might be easier to buy sample packs and try it for myself till I find something I like that doesn't cost a quarter as much as the device I vape on or something haha. One thing I must say, I want a bucket of Creamy Lemon Biscuits, it was awesome when I tested it at Vape king but they only had it in stock with Nicotine  Was high as a kite after all that nicotine testing


PM on this software are called conversations. Find it top right "Inbox". Or just below a person's avatar picture. PMs are private. Profile page messages are not private.
Use the "@" - after typing the first three characters directly after that the system will give you the names to choose from.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Byakko

Hi all.My name is Greg,been vaping for about a year now,started out with those terrible disposable vapes,moved on to the twisps,currently using an MVP 2 with an Aspire Nautilus (which I am not using until my new coils arrive in the mail...burnt coils suck!)
As a temporary fix I am using my MVP with a twisp atomizer...not great but does the trick.Looking to upgrade to an RTA as soon as the funds are available 
Looking forward to talking to all of you guys and girls

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Byakko said:


> Hi all.My name is Greg,been vaping for about a year now,started out with those terrible disposable vapes,moved on to the twisps,currently using an MVP 2 with an Aspire Nautilus (which I am not using until my new coils arrive in the mail...burnt coils suck!)
> As a temporary fix I am using my MVP with a twisp atomizer...not great but does the trick.Looking to upgrade to an RTA as soon as the funds are available
> Looking forward to talking to all of you guys and girls


Welcome @Byakko ! I found after joining this forum funds became available through FOMO.


----------



## Big_Al

Byakko said:


> Hi all.My name is Greg,been vaping for about a year now,started out with those terrible disposable vapes,moved on to the twisps,currently using an MVP 2 with an Aspire Nautilus (which I am not using until my new coils arrive in the mail...burnt coils suck!)
> As a temporary fix I am using my MVP with a twisp atomizer...not great but does the trick.Looking to upgrade to an RTA as soon as the funds are available
> Looking forward to talking to all of you guys and girls



Welcome Greg. I'm sure that you'll enjoy your stay here. Hope that your new coils arrive soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava

hi all, I stopped smoking using the twisp in July 2014. 
Stumbled onto the forum in August last year ironically after going through some article a colleague passed on to me about the dangers of vaping, I managed to scan through about 3 lines then googled vaping and found this site...got my first kit in September last year and so began the start of a new hobby.

Currently vaping with subox starter kit, iJust2 kit and recently purchased the Billow nano v2...now hunting for a TC mod (so many choices currently available and coming up soon).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A very warm welcome to the forum @Flava! Glad you decided to partake! 

The new Cuboid dual 18650 mod is one sweet mod at a reasonable price and handles TC and Kanthal just fine! I'm over the moon with mine and it's just over a grand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flava

Thank you Rob, it's been a nice learning curve so far. I read up on the cuboid yesterday...i'm very interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Byakko and @Flava - and to all the recent new members




@Byakko - hold on to that MVP2 - it is "hall of fame" stuff - what a fantastic mod for basic mouth to lung vaping. Imdestructible device and reliable as anything. 

@Flava - welcome and good luck with your choice of next mod. 

Wishing you guys well on your journey 
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kragbox91

Hi Ecigssa members!

I am Kyle, i have been vaping for 5 months now.

I reside in Belhar,Cape Town.

haven't smoked a cigarette since. Have the Kangartech SuBox Mini, vaping some complex chaos juice.

The Guy that introduced me to vaping @soofee

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nimatek

Welcome to all the newcomers!! 

@Flava - The cuboid is looking like a very good, the dual batteries just ensures that you will have the extra power to last the day. Or if you feel like it, you can push some serious builds on there and still have fun. The other option is the Evic VTC Mini, same thing as the Cuboid just a single battery. Same software etc, so just finding the one that you like most


----------



## Andre

kragbox91 said:


> Hi Ecigssa members!
> 
> I am Kyle, i have been vaping for 5 months now.
> 
> I reside in Belhar,Cape Town.
> 
> haven't smoked a cigarette since. Have the Kangartech SuBox Mini, vaping some complex chaos juice.
> 
> The Guy that introduced me to vaping @soofee


Most welcome Kyle. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Great gear, great juices there. Happy vaping.


----------



## Wyvern

Welcome to all the newbies  You will see within a short time you will become a part of the family here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

kragbox91 said:


> Hi Ecigssa members!
> 
> I am Kyle, i have been vaping for 5 months now.
> 
> I reside in Belhar,Cape Town.
> 
> haven't smoked a cigarette since. Have the Kangartech SuBox Mini, vaping some complex chaos juice.
> 
> The Guy that introduced me to vaping @soofee



Welcome to the forum @kragbox91
Congratulations on the 5 months of quitting stinkies. Great achievement!
Enjoy your journey and your stay here.

PS - Thanks @soofee for introducing @kragbox91 to vaping!


----------



## MikeVape

Hi there, 

I am Mike, 
From the dirty south, I smoke hubby and been vaping for a while now, almost 2 years. 
I still swop between hub and Vape depending on what I feel like. 

Never smoked cigs before.


----------



## Andre

MikeVape said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am Mike,
> From the dirty south, I smoke hubby and been vaping for a while now, almost 2 years.
> I still swop between hub and Vape depending on what I feel like.
> 
> Never smoked cigs before.


Most welcome to the forum. If I have it right, hubby also burns stuff, like cigarettes So, vaping is better. You are halfway there. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeVape

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. If I have it right, hubby also burns stuff, like cigarettes So, vaping is better. You are halfway there. Happy vaping.




Yeah hubby does use tobacco... So yeah... 

Almost there.... Yeah. 

Thanks a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan

Hi all Shaheen here from Cape Town, vaping for bout 6 months and enjoying it

Have the subtank mini on istick.


----------



## Silver

MikeVape said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am Mike,
> From the dirty south, I smoke hubby and been vaping for a while now, almost 2 years.
> I still swop between hub and Vape depending on what I feel like.
> 
> Never smoked cigs before.



Welcome to the forum @MikeVape 
Congrats on vaping so long - and for never smoking cigs 
Enjoy your stay here 
PS - saw your fishbone question in the other thread - am sure someone will give you some advice there


----------



## Silver

Khan said:


> Hi all Shaheen here from Cape Town, vaping for bout 6 months and enjoying it
> 
> Have the subtank mini on istick.



Welcome to the forum @Khan
Congrats on the vaping
Loads of CT vapers on here
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along.


----------



## MikeVape

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @MikeVape
> Congrats on vaping so long - and for never smoking cigs
> Enjoy your stay here
> PS - saw your fishbone question in the other thread - am sure someone will give you some advice there


Thank you @Silver . 
Enjoy vaping properly now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I've been gone so long that I feel it necessary to introduce myself again hahaha
Hello everyone, my name is Metal Liz, I hail from the mother city, used to be an absolute vape upgrade addict, but got help for my addiction and now I am happily drifting away in VM4 vape cloud! I love rock and metal and you will find me in the song of the day thread most of the time driving Oom Rob batsh#t cray cray with my choices hahaha! I have been blessed by this community in ways that I cannot even begin to describe! I now have 2 furrkids, the newest addition joined my family 3 weeks ago and she's an absolute little terror, but my kiddies are my life and I will do anything for them 
As always, I am signing off by saying:

Rock hard and Vape Strong

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Metal Liz said:


> I've been gone so long that I feel it necessary to introduce myself again hahaha
> Hello everyone, my name is Metal Liz, I hail from the mother city, used to be an absolute vape upgrade addict, but got help for my addiction and now I am happily drifting away in VM4 vape cloud! I love rock and metal and you will find me in the song of the day thread most of the time driving Oom Rob batsh#t cray cray with my choices hahaha! I have been blessed by this community in ways that I cannot even begin to describe! I now have 2 furrkids, the newest addition joined my family 3 weeks ago and she's an absolute little terror, but my kiddies are my life and I will do anything for them
> As always, I am signing off by saying:
> 
> Rock hard and Vape Strong



@Metal Liz salute ! 

Welcome home

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

MikeVape said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am Mike,
> From the dirty south, I smoke hubby and been vaping for a while now, almost 2 years.
> I still swop between hub and Vape depending on what I feel like.
> 
> Never smoked cigs before.



A boytjie from the dirty south! Lekker bruh 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> I've been gone so long that I feel it necessary to introduce myself again hahaha
> Hello everyone, my name is Metal Liz, I hail from the mother city, used to be an absolute vape upgrade addict, but got help for my addiction and now I am happily drifting away in VM4 vape cloud! I love rock and metal and you will find me in the song of the day thread most of the time driving Oom Rob batsh#t cray cray with my choices hahaha! I have been blessed by this community in ways that I cannot even begin to describe! I now have 2 furrkids, the newest addition joined my family 3 weeks ago and she's an absolute little terror, but my kiddies are my life and I will do anything for them
> As always, I am signing off by saying:
> 
> Rock hard and Vape Strong


Awesome, so great to hear from you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon

Hi all,

New member here at ecigssa, but been on the IAVA FB group since I started vaping in December.
I turned to vaping as an alternative to smoking and it has helped me allot.
Today is my 5th smoke free week and still going very strong, not missing the stinkies at all.

Current gear is a Subox mini kit with UD Goblin mini RTA and Wotofo Atty3 RDA.
Also got a Istick 40w TC with a Subtank nano on it, (bought fort the wife, but acts as my back now...lol)
Cant wait to upgrade my gear to a more advance setup cause I love to build my own coils and the adjust ability it gives you to determine my own vaping experience.

Anyway, looking forward to learning allot from you guy's.
Cheers

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz

Charel van Biljon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New member here at ecigssa, but been on the IAVA FB group since I started vaping in December.
> I turned to vaping as an alternative to smoking and it has helped me allot.
> Today is my 5th smoke free week and still going very strong, not missing the stinkies at all.
> 
> Current gear is a Subox mini kit with UD Goblin mini RTA and Wotofo Atty3 RDA.
> Also got a Istick 40w TC with a Subtank nano on it, (bought fort the wife, but acts as my back now...lol)
> Cant wait to upgrade my gear to a more advance setup cause I love to build my own coils and the adjust ability it gives you to determine my own vaping experience.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to learning allot from you guy's.
> Cheers



Welcome to the forum, you will find a LOT of very interesting and informative reading here and a major bonus is that the people here are all very friendly and very helpful! Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Charel van Biljon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New member here at ecigssa, but been on the IAVA FB group since I started vaping in December.
> I turned to vaping as an alternative to smoking and it has helped me allot.
> Today is my 5th smoke free week and still going very strong, not missing the stinkies at all.
> 
> Current gear is a Subox mini kit with UD Goblin mini RTA and Wotofo Atty3 RDA.
> Also got a Istick 40w TC with a Subtank nano on it, (bought fort the wife, but acts as my back now...lol)
> Cant wait to upgrade my gear to a more advance setup cause I love to build my own coils and the adjust ability it gives you to determine my own vaping experience.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to learning allot from you guy's.
> Cheers



And a very warm welcome to ECIGSSA @Charel van Biljon! You will find a whole heap of like minded people here and a lot of help when you need it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Matu

Hi Guys,

My name is Matu and I am new to the vaping community

The kit consists of:

Cuboid 200w mod
Uwell Crown Tank
2x 25r batteries
um20 charger
You guys have a great forum with plenty reliable information so well done to all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Matu and I am new to the vaping community
> 
> The kit consists of:
> 
> Cuboid 200w mod
> Uwell Crown Tank
> 2x 25r batteries
> um20 charger
> You guys have a great forum with plenty reliable information so well done to all!



A very warm welcome @Matu! Great kit to start your vaping journey with... you obviously did a bit of research before diving in! Good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matu

Rob Fisher said:


> A very warm welcome @Matu! Great kit to start your vaping journey with... you obviously did a bit of research before diving in! Good one!



I did I did, I wanted something a beginner could use what also a kit that would allow me to do do some building in the future
I watched youtube reviews for a whole week and read this forum before making my decision!

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Matu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Matu and I am new to the vaping community
> 
> The kit consists of:
> 
> Cuboid 200w mod
> Uwell Crown Tank
> 2x 25r batteries
> um20 charger
> You guys have a great forum with plenty reliable information so well done to all!


Most welcome. Awesome kit to start off with. Think the Uwell tank is more for lung hitters (but not sure as I have not used same), which I presume is your preference. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Matu

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Awesome kit to start off with. Think the Uwell tank is more for lung hitters (but not sure as I have not used same), which I presume is your preference. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.



Appreciated man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Matu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Matu and I am new to the vaping community
> 
> The kit consists of:
> 
> Cuboid 200w mod
> Uwell Crown Tank
> 2x 25r batteries
> um20 charger
> You guys have a great forum with plenty reliable information so well done to all!


Welcome to our community! hope you have a great time here with all of us, it's a great place to be


----------



## Silver

Metal Liz said:


> I've been gone so long that I feel it necessary to introduce myself again hahaha
> Hello everyone, my name is Metal Liz, I hail from the mother city, used to be an absolute vape upgrade addict, but got help for my addiction and now I am happily drifting away in VM4 vape cloud! I love rock and metal and you will find me in the song of the day thread most of the time driving Oom Rob batsh#t cray cray with my choices hahaha! I have been blessed by this community in ways that I cannot even begin to describe! I now have 2 furrkids, the newest addition joined my family 3 weeks ago and she's an absolute little terror, but my kiddies are my life and I will do anything for them
> As always, I am signing off by saying:
> 
> Rock hard and Vape Strong



Welcome back @Metal Liz - great to have you back on here !
Hope you still have that rocker version of the MVP2 ! Haha
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Charel van Biljon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New member here at ecigssa, but been on the IAVA FB group since I started vaping in December.
> I turned to vaping as an alternative to smoking and it has helped me allot.
> Today is my 5th smoke free week and still going very strong, not missing the stinkies at all.
> 
> Current gear is a Subox mini kit with UD Goblin mini RTA and Wotofo Atty3 RDA.
> Also got a Istick 40w TC with a Subtank nano on it, (bought fort the wife, but acts as my back now...lol)
> Cant wait to upgrade my gear to a more advance setup cause I love to build my own coils and the adjust ability it gives you to determine my own vaping experience.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to learning allot from you guy's.
> Cheers



Welcome to the forum @Charel van Biljon 
Thanks for the intro - and congrats on the 5 weeks!! Great achievement
Enjoy your stay and let us know what you decide to upgrade to when you do...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Silver said:


> Welcome back @Metal Liz - great to have you back on here !
> Hope you still have that rocker version of the MVP2 ! Haha
> Enjoy


Thanks Silver, it's good to be back, I missed all of you peeps!
hahaha nope I don't, I gave it to a friend that was struggling to stick to vaping with her twisp, she needed more kick hahaha! 
Amy has had a change of hands aswell and is now in the care of Lyle in Dubai with a name change.

But I'm very happy with my new device, from start to now it's only been good to me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Matu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Matu and I am new to the vaping community
> 
> The kit consists of:
> 
> Cuboid 200w mod
> Uwell Crown Tank
> 2x 25r batteries
> um20 charger
> You guys have a great forum with plenty reliable information so well done to all!




Welcome to the forum @Matu 
You have awesome gear!!
Thanks for the compliment
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Matu said:


> I did I did, I wanted something a beginner could use what also a kit that would allow me to do do some building in the future
> I watched youtube reviews for a whole week and read this forum before making my decision!
> 
> Thank you



Great to hear of someone doing lots of research before buying @Matu 
What juices are you vaping and how do you like the setup you have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Metal Liz said:


> Thanks Silver, it's good to be back, I missed all of you peeps!
> hahaha nope I don't, I gave it to a friend that was struggling to stick to vaping with her twisp, she needed more kick hahaha!
> Amy has had a change of hands aswell and is now in the care of Lyle in Dubai with a name change.
> 
> But I'm very happy with my new device, from start to now it's only been good to me



Ah, good to hear
And I'll bet that MVP2 is still rocking as strong as it was when it was new...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Angelique

Hi
My name is Angelique.
I'm new to vaping and kinda just want to try it out as my brother is a vapor and he recommended I try.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Angelique said:


> Hi
> My name is Angelique.
> I'm new to vaping and kinda just want to try it out as my brother is a vapor and he recommended I try.


Welcome Angelique, I'm sure you will find everything you need right here! some great specials going around and people with loads of knowledge always willing to help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Hi All,

Darren here from Jozie, been on the site for a bit now, but never did an intro...

Been vaping for about a year, and love it! Death to the stinkies 

Like a variant of vape sauces but seem to be a sucker for desserts.

Interests are cars,music, gaming and all things vape !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Darren here from Jozie, been on the site for a bit now, but never did an intro...
> 
> Been vaping for about a year, and love it! Death to the stinkies
> 
> Like a variant of vape sauces but seem to be a sucker for desserts.
> 
> Interests are cars,music, gaming and all things vape !


Lol, you are already a dedicated member with great contributions, but officially welcome bud. Congrats on having been stinky free for so long. A great achievement. See you on the next new thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Andre said:


> Lol, you are already a dedicated member with great contributions, but officially welcome bud. Congrats on having been stinky free for so long. A great achievement. See you on the next new thread!



Thanks Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Darren here from Jozie, been on the site for a bit now, but never did an intro...
> 
> Been vaping for about a year, and love it! Death to the stinkies
> 
> Like a variant of vape sauces but seem to be a sucker for desserts.
> 
> Interests are cars,music, gaming and all things vape !



Welcome Darren  enjoy the vaping journey! and I agree - Death to stinkies!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lehan

Hi Guys & Gals

I've been active on the form for a few months now and missed to introduce myself to you all.

I'm Lehan, I currently reside in Polokwane (Where a Twisp Kiosk opened up a month ago and people in town is introduced to Vaping)

Great Forum, keep it up!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charel van Biljon

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Charel van Biljon
> Thanks for the intro - and congrats on the 5 weeks!! Great achievement
> Enjoy your stay and let us know what you decide to upgrade to when you do...



Thank you,
I'm looking at getting the Kooper Plus as my next upgrade, great mod and just love the feel of them.
I'm also looking into Mech's at this stage, very curious in them due to the simplicity.
I know battery safty is key, and thus I have about 12years of RC racing and flying experience working with Lipo batteries almost everyday of my life, so I know the basics of at least not blowing my hand off...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charel van Biljon

Lehan said:


> Hi Guys & Gals
> 
> I've been active on the form for a few months now and missed to introduce myself to you all.
> 
> I'm Lehan, I currently reside in Polokwane (Where a Twisp Kiosk opened up a month ago and people in town is introduced to Vaping)
> 
> Great Forum, keep it up!!!


Hi and welcome from another newbie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan

Hi @Charel van Biljon

Nice to meet you...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matu

Silver said:


> Great to hear of someone doing lots of research before buying @Matu
> What juices are you vaping and how do you like the setup you have?



Hi @Silver ,

Loving the quality of both products, bit heavier than I had imagined even thou the reviews said so.

Ive only had it for 1 day now (my work colleague forced me to get one cause he was tired of me robbing his), so I have tried the fruit loops flavours but also bought my first DIY ejuice ingredients from Skyblue today, so from now on DIY ejuices, I refuse to pay R10/ml

I im using the 0.25 SS at round 45-55w on TC @ 220c, will need to check (left my toy at home), great flavour, coolish vape. I think im still very new so not sure what the sweet spot is yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Lehan said:


> Hi Guys & Gals
> 
> I've been active on the form for a few months now and missed to introduce myself to you all.
> 
> I'm Lehan, I currently reside in Polokwane (Where a Twisp Kiosk opened up a month ago and people in town is introduced to Vaping)
> 
> Great Forum, keep it up!!!


Most welcome, thanks for the introduction. See in the threads you have been stocking up on some great gear. Keep up the good work. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan

Andre said:


> Most welcome, thanks for the introduction. See in the threads you have been stocking up on some great gear. Keep up the good work. Happy vaping.



@Andre - I wasn't hoping to raise any attention. Seen as I'm getting married pretty soon, my vape addiction is better not know at this stage. 

And thanks for the warm welcome and replies to all my noob posts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Matu said:


> Hi @Silver ,
> 
> Loving the quality of both products, bit heavier than I had imagined even thou the reviews said so.
> 
> Ive only had it for 1 day now (my work colleague forced me to get one cause he was tired of me robbing his), so I have tried the fruit loops flavours but also bought my first DIY ejuice ingredients from Skyblue today, so from now on DIY ejuices, I refuse to pay R10/ml
> 
> I im using the 0.25 SS at round 45-55w on TC @ 220c, will need to check (left my toy at home), great flavour, coolish vape. I think im still very new so not sure what the sweet spot is yet



Thanks for the feedback
All the best with it - sounds like you are very well on your way!!!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A very warm welcome to all the new members who are putting finger to keyboard and doing their introductions! We love new members and are all here to help our vaping family!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Angelique said:


> Hi
> My name is Angelique.
> I'm new to vaping and kinda just want to try it out as my brother is a vapor and he recommended I try.



Welcome to the forum @Angelique 
Saw you in the other thread 
All the best for your vaping journey!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Darren here from Jozie, been on the site for a bit now, but never did an intro...
> 
> Been vaping for about a year, and love it! Death to the stinkies
> 
> Like a variant of vape sauces but seem to be a sucker for desserts.
> 
> Interests are cars,music, gaming and all things vape !




Welcome @CloudmanJHB 
Thanks for the belated intro
Have seen you around so many times it feels like I know you already. Lol
Enjoy the vaping and continue enjoying the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lehan said:


> Hi Guys & Gals
> 
> I've been active on the form for a few months now and missed to introduce myself to you all.
> 
> I'm Lehan, I currently reside in Polokwane (Where a Twisp Kiosk opened up a month ago and people in town is introduced to Vaping)
> 
> Great Forum, keep it up!!!



Welcome @Lehan !
Thanks for the intro
Saw you on the other thread sorting out your setup with the other guys. Glad you got sorted!
Enjoy the vaping and your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw

Hi everyone

I have posted a few times and went to the vape meet in JHB last year and finally decided to introduce myself, rather late than never I guess haha.

I started vaping in September I think, started with the Vape King Osiris kit.
Currently I have an Eleaf iStick 40w, RX200 and the Subtank Mini, hopefully getting the Aromamiser before the end of the month.
Thanks for all the help and kindness from everyone on here, has helped me quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan

Hi @Silver

Thanks for your warm welcome. Yes the TF4 was a beeeeech to get working, After getting it sorted it is running non stop. Going to fill the second tank as we speak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rossouw said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have posted a few times and went to the vape meet in JHB last year and finally decided to introduce myself, rather late than never I guess haha.
> 
> I started vaping in September I think, started with the Vape King Osiris kit.
> Currently I have an Eleaf iStick 40w, RX200 and the Subtank Mini, hopefully getting the Aromamiser before the end of the month.
> Thanks for all the help and kindness from everyone on here, has helped me quite a bit.


Most welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your continued contributions. Your gear are certainly not too shabby. Just got the Aromamizer myself and very happy with it. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your continued contributions. Your gear are certainly not too shabby. Just got the Aromamizer myself and very happy with it. Happy vaping.


Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mari

Hello everyone I'm Mari

I have been vaping for about a month now and it has been a world full of wonder, different flavors and the amazing people, I started with the strawberry swirl but recently I have a new super flavor that i have been using for about a week, lemon creams ... I am a new member of Vape decadence and must say the people we work with are AMAZING!!!! 
I am from the Amanzimtoti area!!

Keep calm an VAPE on!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

Mari said:


> Hello everyone I'm Mari
> 
> I have been vaping for about a month now and it has been a world full of wonder, different flavors and the amazing people, I started with the strawberry swirl but recently I have a new super flavor that i have been using for about a week, lemon creams ... I am a new member of Vape decadence and must say the people we work with are AMAZING!!!!
> I am from the Amanzimtoti area!!
> 
> Keep calm an VAPE on!!


Welcome to the forum Mari!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Mari said:


> Hello everyone I'm Mari
> 
> I have been vaping for about a month now and it has been a world full of wonder, different flavors and the amazing people, I started with the strawberry swirl but recently I have a new super flavor that i have been using for about a week, lemon creams ... I am a new member of Vape decadence and must say the people we work with are AMAZING!!!!
> I am from the Amanzimtoti area!!
> 
> Keep calm an VAPE on!!


Extending you a warm welcome to the forum and happy vaping journey! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mari said:


> Hello everyone I'm Mari
> 
> I have been vaping for about a month now and it has been a world full of wonder, different flavors and the amazing people, I started with the strawberry swirl but recently I have a new super flavor that i have been using for about a week, lemon creams ... I am a new member of Vape decadence and must say the people we work with are AMAZING!!!!
> I am from the Amanzimtoti area!!
> 
> Keep calm an VAPE on!!



A very warm welcome to the forum @Mari! Don't forget to let us all know (in the Vape Decadence thread) when stock of the gClaptons arrive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raithlin

Hi all. Name's Stephen, and my wife and I run AlleyCat Vapes in Midrand. I've been vaping socially since October last year (my wife started vaping in August 2015 to quit smoking), and the bug hit hard. 

I started with the eLeaf iJust2, love the flavours (friends started us out on World Wonders joose), and I started looking at hardware for a few clients. That might be when I was bitten. I currently vape on my RX200, mated with a TFV4 (usually the dual-coil Nickel coil) or my new Alliance dripper. I love discovering new flavours, but find that being a non-smoker I often miss out on some of the better flavours due to the lack of nicotine (more importantly, the effect if has on joose, etc.).

I still get skew looks when I join the smokers outside, and especially when I tell people I never smoked. 

My aim is to get joose vendors to consider us 0mg vapers. (Can I hear a "Hell Yeah!"?) In the meantime, I've already met Paulie (who tutored me in the dark arts of coiling - thanks mate), and was encouraged to join the forum. That was in December. My, how time flies.

The wife vapes on her KBOX Mini and Nano, along with her new VTC Mini (Tron) - and boy, can she vape! 

Anyhow, I think that's enough of an intro. See you all around... (esp. if you are in Midrand - then we must get together! Nothing like a good impromptu gathering of the clouds )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Mari said:


> Hello everyone I'm Mari
> 
> I have been vaping for about a month now and it has been a world full of wonder, different flavors and the amazing people, I started with the strawberry swirl but recently I have a new super flavor that i have been using for about a week, lemon creams ... I am a new member of Vape decadence and must say the people we work with are AMAZING!!!!
> I am from the Amanzimtoti area!!
> 
> Keep calm an VAPE on!!



Welcome to the forum @Mari
All the best with the Vape Decadence team - we hope to see you a lot on the forum.
PS - Toti rocks !


----------



## Metal Liz

Stephen Metcalfe said:


> Hi all. Name's Stephen, and my wife and I run AlleyCat Vapes in Midrand. I've been vaping socially since October last year (my wife started vaping in August 2015 to quit smoking), and the bug hit hard.
> 
> I started with the eLeaf iJust2, love the flavours (friends started us out on World Wonders joose), and I started looking at hardware for a few clients. That might be when I was bitten. I currently vape on my RX200, mated with a TFV4 (usually the dual-coil Nickel coil) or my new Alliance dripper. I love discovering new flavours, but find that being a non-smoker I often miss out on some of the better flavours due to the lack of nicotine (more importantly, the effect if has on joose, etc.).
> 
> I still get skew looks when I join the smokers outside, and especially when I tell people I never smoked.
> 
> My aim is to get joose vendors to consider us 0mg vapers. (Can I hear a "Hell Yeah!"?) In the meantime, I've already met Paulie (who tutored me in the dark arts of coiling - thanks mate), and was encouraged to join the forum. That was in December. My, how time flies.
> 
> The wife vapes on her KBOX Mini and Nano, along with her new VTC Mini (Tron) - and boy, can she vape!
> 
> Anyhow, I think that's enough of an intro. See you all around... (esp. if you are in Midrand - then we must get together! Nothing like a good impromptu gathering of the clouds )


A warm welcome to the forum and best of luck with your business venture 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi guys,
Newbie to the forum.
Vaped a twisp about 2 years ago for a while then just got out of vaping because not much going on with vaping at the time and market was pretty boring in s.a 
But 3 months ago my sister showed me the first mod I've ever seen and first I was shocked at how big it was, 3 months down the line I'm sitting with a ijust 2, Istick tc40w and my newest addition a rx200 hugging a cubis tank. Last cigarette I had was 25/12/2015 and still going strong. I'm intrested in getting into a rba now so any advice is appreciated. 
Sorry for long bio, but I've gotten the vaping bug ☺ 
Vape on peeps and let's make....
Cloud s4 days

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi guys,
> Newbie to the forum.
> Vaped a twisp about 2 years ago for a while then just got out of vaping because not much going on with vaping at the time and market was pretty boring in s.a
> But 3 months ago my sister showed me the first mod I've ever seen and first I was shocked at how big it was, 3 months down the line I'm sitting with a ijust 2, Istick tc40w and my newest addition a rx200 hugging a cubis tank. Last cigarette I had was 25/12/2015 and still going strong. I'm intrested in getting into a rba now so any advice is appreciated.
> Sorry for long bio, but I've gotten the vaping bug ☺
> Vape on peeps and let's make....
> Cloud s4 days


A warm welcome to the forum! I am sure the experts will be around soon to give you all the advice you need 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi guys,
> Newbie to the forum.
> Vaped a twisp about 2 years ago for a while then just got out of vaping because not much going on with vaping at the time and market was pretty boring in s.a
> But 3 months ago my sister showed me the first mod I've ever seen and first I was shocked at how big it was, 3 months down the line I'm sitting with a ijust 2, Istick tc40w and my newest addition a rx200 hugging a cubis tank. Last cigarette I had was 25/12/2015 and still going strong. I'm intrested in getting into a rba now so any advice is appreciated.
> Sorry for long bio, but I've gotten the vaping bug ☺
> Vape on peeps and let's make....
> Cloud s4 days



Welcome to the forum @Clouds4Days 
Thanks for the intro, no need to apologise, the more detailed the better.
Big congrats on the vaping - and about 21 days without stinkies. That is a great achievement!!
Glad you found all the gear, sounds like you are well sorted now.
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Andre

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi guys,
> Newbie to the forum.
> Vaped a twisp about 2 years ago for a while then just got out of vaping because not much going on with vaping at the time and market was pretty boring in s.a
> But 3 months ago my sister showed me the first mod I've ever seen and first I was shocked at how big it was, 3 months down the line I'm sitting with a ijust 2, Istick tc40w and my newest addition a rx200 hugging a cubis tank. Last cigarette I had was 25/12/2015 and still going strong. I'm intrested in getting into a rba now so any advice is appreciated.
> Sorry for long bio, but I've gotten the vaping bug ☺
> Vape on peeps and let's make....
> Cloud s4 days


Most welcome to the forum. Kudos on kicking the stinkies. Easy day to remember for your one year milestone!

Good rebuildable tank to start with is the Subtank Mini. Single coil, easy build, easy wicking. With the option of commercial coils for emergencies.

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Kudos on kicking the stinkies. Easy day to remember for your one year milestone!
> 
> Good rebuildable tank to start with is the Subtank Mini. Single coil, easy build, easy wicking. With the option of commercial coils for emergencies.
> 
> Happy vaping.


Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. Sorry I think I asked for info on the wrong tank. I meant to say I was looking for a rba dripper. Only because of what I have read that rba drippers produce the best flavour and vapour.


----------



## Andre

Clouds4Days said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. Sorry I think I asked for info on the wrong tank. I meant to say I was looking for a rba dripper. Only because of what I have read that rba drippers produce the best flavour and vapour.


There are so many, but the Velocity is highly regarded and is easy to build - as is the Sapor. Nowadays tanks are almost as good for flavour as drippers, some would argue as good. I am still a dripper fan.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Andre said:


> There are so many, but the Velocity is highly regarded and is easy to build - as is the Sapor. Nowadays tanks are almost as good for flavour as drippers, some would argue as good. I am still a dripper fan.



Welcome welcome @Clouds4Days ! 

Definitely get a velocity or even the velocity mini! Mine has hogged all my attention this whole week 

It's got a very simple build deck, lovely Flavour and the adjustable air flow give you..... Take a guess....cummon..... Clouds 4 days !!! Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek

Welcome to all the new members! 

Velocity is such a nice rda, easy to build on and wicking is straight forward. The mini is a good option but either way you get a great atty! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Welcome to all the new members. It's so cool to see this community growing.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Nimatek said:


> Welcome to all the new members!
> 
> Velocity is such a nice rda, easy to build on and wicking is straight forward. The mini is a good option but either way you get a great atty!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks for the input everyone.
My birthday is next month so least I can put the velocity on the top of my birthday gift list for my wife ☺.
Can anyone suggest who caries stock of the velocity?
Thanks again gents and it's great chatting to like minded people with common intrest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jason.55

Hi, my name is Jason and I want to vape (love the autocorrect to cape).
Just introducing myself.
Keen on:

 finding a local reliable store near Kyalami Midrand
buying a device that is reliable and easy to use
finding juice suppliers that can keep me gaping
staying abreast of new developments
on your marks, get set, go....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Big_Al

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi guys,
> Newbie to the forum.
> Vaped a twisp about 2 years ago for a while then just got out of vaping because not much going on with vaping at the time and market was pretty boring in s.a
> But 3 months ago my sister showed me the first mod I've ever seen and first I was shocked at how big it was, 3 months down the line I'm sitting with a ijust 2, Istick tc40w and my newest addition a rx200 hugging a cubis tank. Last cigarette I had was 25/12/2015 and still going strong. I'm intrested in getting into a rba now so any advice is appreciated.
> Sorry for long bio, but I've gotten the vaping bug ☺
> Vape on peeps and let's make....
> Cloud s4 days



Welcome! That's quite the collection there, very nice! Congrats on kicking the stinkies, you should be getting your tastes of smell and taste back about now which will only make the Vape flavours better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason.55

Thanks Big_Al
Looks like a lot of very enthusiatic members of the community.
I had no idea this hobby could be so complicated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Big_Al said:


> Welcome! That's quite the collection there, very nice! Congrats on kicking the stinkies, you should be getting your tastes of smell and taste back about now which will only make the Vape flavours better!


When you get into a hobby might as well go big or go home right .
Definitely taste and smell is improving all the time compared to the first day I quit the stinkies and started vaping.
Loving the dessert juice more and more cause they just keep tasting better and better (i have a sweet tooth) hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Jason.55 said:


> Hi, my name is Jason and I want to vape (love the autocorrect to cape).
> Just introducing myself.
> Keen on:
> 
> finding a local reliable store near Kyalami Midrand
> buying a device that is reliable and easy to use
> finding juice suppliers that can keep me gaping
> staying abreast of new developments
> on your marks, get set, go....





Jason.55 said:


> Thanks Big_Al
> Looks like a lot of very enthusiatic members of the community.
> I had no idea this hobby could be so complicated.


Welcome @Jason.55

Congrats on your decision to vape! The hobby can get complicated, but in a good way and only as much as you want / choose it to be. It could also be very simple, whilst still having a pleasurable vape.

On the things that you're keen to find - The closest store to Kyalami is probably Vape King in Fourways: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vape-king/
You can also find some juices there, but you also have a dedicated juice supplier in Midrand in the form of Vapeolicious: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vapeolicious/ If you want to try juices not stocked by either, many of the juice suppliers on this forum have sites where you can order directly online for reasonable delivery fees. Which flavours do you generally like?

As far as buying a reliable device that is easy to use - what are you looking for in a device? (besides reliability and ease of use). Do you primarily want good flavour or do you want to blow big clouds? Is it important to you that it takes a lot of juice in one refill? Do you want lots of adjustability or do you want a set and go device? Are you already vaping (and if so, what device do you use) or are you planning to start soon?

Staying abreast of new developments - There is a wealth of info on this forum and many very knowledgeable and experienced members that we could learn tons from.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Big_Al

Clouds4Days said:


> When you get into a hobby might as well go big or go home right .
> Definitely taste and smell is improving all the time compared to the first day I quit the stinkies and started vaping.
> Loving the dessert juice more and more cause they just keep tasting better and better (i have a sweet tooth) hahaha



Absolutely! Is something is worth doing then it's worth doing right! 

I can definitely relate. I'm deep into the dessert and fruit juices as well. Love the sweet stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Jason.55 said:


> Hi, my name is Jason and I want to vape (love the autocorrect to cape).
> Just introducing myself.
> Keen on:
> 
> finding a local reliable store near Kyalami Midrand
> buying a device that is reliable and easy to use
> finding juice suppliers that can keep me gaping
> staying abreast of new developments
> on your marks, get set, go....



Welcome to the forum @Jason.55 
You definitely doing the right thing by wanting to vape and by being on this forum. Hopefully you will get sorted pretty quickly.

@Lingogrey has given great advice in his previous post and he asked very good questions about your preferences, the answers of which would help us to advise you better.

Its a great idea to go try before you buy. Ask them to show you a Subtank Mini or an iJust2 among whatever else you may fancy.

On selecting a vendor, bear in mind there are several vendors listed on the home page of this forum (just scroll down). I cant think offhand of vendors based in Midrand with a walk in shop type environment, but perhaps other members can also advise.

On juices, my advice is to get a few when you start but try discover what flavour families you enjoy. Ie fruits, tobaccoes, desserts, menthols etc. Then folk can advise you. Also, we have quite a comprehensive juice reviews section on this forum. Scroll down on the home page to "E-liquid reviews". This may give you further ideas.

All the best and let us know how it goes...


----------



## Salamander

Hi to all the Vapers out there.
I am finally getting to introduce myself on the forum, although I joined a while ago and have been reading a lot.
I have been vaping for about 18 months after being a heavy smoker for about 45 years. Vaping has changed my health - and my bank balance but it's all good fun. As with a lot of us I started with the Twisp bits but seeing what is available here and going to the Sir Vape meet has changed all that.
Now if I could figure out how to vape on the bike......

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Neal

Salamander said:


> Hi to all the Vapers out there.
> I am finally getting to introduce myself on the forum, although I joined a while ago and have been reading a lot.
> I have been vaping for about 18 months after being a heavy smoker for about 45 years. Vaping has changed my health - and my bank balance but it's all good fun. As with a lot of us I started with the Twisp bits but seeing what is available here and going to the Sir Vape meet has changed all that.
> Now if I could figure out how to vape on the bike......



Welcome mate, was heavy smoker for around 45 years myself. Vaping (and forum) has changed my life. Enjoy your stay here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Salamander said:


> Hi to all the Vapers out there.
> I am finally getting to introduce myself on the forum, although I joined a while ago and have been reading a lot.
> I have been vaping for about 18 months after being a heavy smoker for about 45 years. Vaping has changed my health - and my bank balance but it's all good fun. As with a lot of us I started with the Twisp bits but seeing what is available here and going to the Sir Vape meet has changed all that.
> Now if I could figure out how to vape on the bike......



Welcome to the forum @Salamander 
Glad you found us. 
The forum is certainly a major bonus to the vaping journey because we all share and learn from one another. Its like having one big vape meet all the time 
Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask questions as you go 

PS - I love Scottburgh by the way, spent several holidays there when i was a kid. Such a nice part of the country you live in!


----------



## WARMACHINE

Hi to you all. Been vaping for 2 years now, after a 30 year cigarette habit. Great forum, and love all the information. Started with twisp and have had quite a few other devices. My current device is the Vap3 V8. Best I have used yet. Very interested in getting into some DIY vaping and mods. Have loads of questions that will follow

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> Hi to you all. Been vaping for 2 years now, after a 30 year cigarette habit. Great forum, and love all the information. Started with twisp and have had quite a few other devices. My current device is the Vap3 V8. Best I have used yet. Very interested in getting into some DIY vaping and mods. Have loads of questions that will follow


Most welcome to the forum. That must be a gaming handle, I hope! Congrats on being stinky free for so long. Looking forward to try and assist in your future vaping journey. Happy vaping. Where is "BIG SMOKE"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

@Andre. yes correct, use my gaming handle on most forums. BIG SMOKE is Johannesburg

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raithlin

Welcome @WARMACHINE. You are obviously at home already.  

Sent from my Huawei Ascend Mate 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Hi Fellow Vapers, 

I have been vaping for a very long time now, probably 2.5 years or so. I was on the starter type kits for about a year, also vaping the hardcore tobacco flavors. Then about a year ago, I started to see the light in terms of devices other than a twisp - I thought the twisp was the best thing under the sun for that first year of vaping, same applies to the twisp liquids. 

Then one day out of the blue, someone on a different forum( computer classifieds forum) posted a what you vaping thread, I obviously posted my twisp and the flavour i was on. Then there were like hundreds of posts of different devices and different liquids etc and the people started advising other people on the best setups etc. This got me thinking and I changed devices and liquid, and from there it was like CUD ( compulsive upgrade disorder - term from computer classifieds ) but for e-cigg gear. 

I'm still a noob though, only recently got into RTA's, got myself a OBS Crius V3 and a Griffin should be arriving soon. my RTA currently sits on a EVIC VTC mini. In terms of liquid i'm on the ORION moonlight 3MG, loving this juice btw. 

Regards,
NeWoOby a.k.a JacksColon a.k.a Carlos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

NewOobY said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers,
> 
> I have been vaping for a very long time now, probably 2.5 years or so. I was on the starter type kits for about a year, also vaping the hardcore tobacco flavors. Then about a year ago, I started to see the light in terms of devices other than a twisp - I thought the twisp was the best thing under the sun for that first year of vaping, same applies to the twisp liquids.
> 
> Then one day out of the blue, someone on a different forum( computer classifieds forum) posted a what you vaping thread, I obviously posted my twisp and the flavour i was on. Then there were like hundreds of posts of different devices and different liquids etc and the people started advising other people on the best setups etc. This got me thinking and I changed devices and liquid, and from there it was like CUD ( compulsive upgrade disorder - term from computer classifieds ) but for e-cigg gear.
> 
> I'm still a noob though, only recently got into RTA's, got myself a OBS Crius V3 and a Griffin should be arriving soon. my RTA currently sits on a EVIC VTC mini. In terms of liquid i'm on the ORION moonlight 3MG, loving this juice btw.
> 
> Regards,
> NeWoOby a.k.a JacksColon a.k.a Carlos


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on being stinky free for so long - a huge achievement. Your gear is right up there. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

A warm welcome to all our new members, congrats on kicking the stinkies in the butt  
It's very good to see so many new faces joining 
Have fun and Vape hard

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

WARMACHINE said:


> Hi to you all. Been vaping for 2 years now, after a 30 year cigarette habit. Great forum, and love all the information. Started with twisp and have had quite a few other devices. My current device is the Vap3 V8. Best I have used yet. Very interested in getting into some DIY vaping and mods. Have loads of questions that will follow



Welcome to the forum @WARMACHINE 
Congrats on kicking the 30 year cigarette habit! That is something!
All the best for your journey from here
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

NewOobY said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers,
> 
> I have been vaping for a very long time now, probably 2.5 years or so. I was on the starter type kits for about a year, also vaping the hardcore tobacco flavors. Then about a year ago, I started to see the light in terms of devices other than a twisp - I thought the twisp was the best thing under the sun for that first year of vaping, same applies to the twisp liquids.
> 
> Then one day out of the blue, someone on a different forum( computer classifieds forum) posted a what you vaping thread, I obviously posted my twisp and the flavour i was on. Then there were like hundreds of posts of different devices and different liquids etc and the people started advising other people on the best setups etc. This got me thinking and I changed devices and liquid, and from there it was like CUD ( compulsive upgrade disorder - term from computer classifieds ) but for e-cigg gear.
> 
> I'm still a noob though, only recently got into RTA's, got myself a OBS Crius V3 and a Griffin should be arriving soon. my RTA currently sits on a EVIC VTC mini. In terms of liquid i'm on the ORION moonlight 3MG, loving this juice btw.
> 
> Regards,
> NeWoOby a.k.a JacksColon a.k.a Carlos




Welcome to the forum @NewOobY 
Thanks for the intro - I think most of us understand exactly what you mean about the CUD issue - Lol. 
Sounds like you are getting sorted with some great higher end gear. 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Voogie

Hi fellow Vapers,

I have been vaping for almost 1 and a half year now. Started of with a Twisp ( Yes I know, I was still a vape virgin back then and non the wiser). Upgraded to a Mech Mod and Kayfun 3.1 after 1 month. Yes thats how long it took me to see the light. I eventually got very frustrated with the kayfun, if you make one mistake when filling it it leaks like nothing I ever saw before. I eventually could not take it anymore and upgraded to a ELeaf Lemo 2 ( I just love the damn thing ) and a ELeaf 50W Mod (Freaking brilliant in my eyes, that was until the button broke). Sent my mod back to VapeKing and they have it for over 6 months now with a list of excuses. In the mean time I have been using my Eleaf 30W and MVP2 mod. I have a kangertech Turbo, but only use it for testing my liquids (I DIY my own flavours). 

Am now getting frustrated with Vapeking and thinking of also upgrading my Mod to something in the range of the Eleaf 100W. What is the expert opinion here? Budget is around R1000

Nice to see such an active vape community here in SA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Big_Al

Voogie said:


> Hi fellow Vapers,
> 
> I have been vaping for almost 1 and a half year now. Started of with a Twisp ( Yes I know, I was still a vape virgin back then and non the wiser). Upgraded to a Mech Mod and Kayfun 3.1 after 1 month. Yes thats how long it took me to see the light. I eventually got very frustrated with the kayfun, if you make one mistake when filling it it leaks like nothing I ever saw before. I eventually could not take it anymore and upgraded to a ELeaf Lemo 2 ( I just love the damn thing ) and a ELeaf 50W Mod (Freaking brilliant in my eyes, that was until the button broke). Sent my mod back to VapeKing and they have it for over 6 months now with a list of excuses. In the mean time I have been using my Eleaf 30W and MVP2 mod. I have a kangertech Turbo, but only use it for testing my liquids (I DIY my own flavours).
> 
> Am now getting frustrated with Vapeking and thinking of also upgrading my Mod to something in the range of the Eleaf 100W. What is the expert opinion here? Budget is around R1000
> 
> Nice to see such an active vape community here in SA.



Welcome! You saw that light pretty damn quickly...a lot quicker than many of us. That's really unfortunate about your Eleaf mod and strange that you haven't found joy with VK.

If you have 1000 ZAR not taking batteries into account then without a doubt it would have to be the Reuleaux RX200. It takes 3 batteries though so you'll need to cough up between 450 and 600 extra for those but it will be worth it. The new Kangertech 200W is also worth looking at seriously. It's a bit more expensive but requires only 2 batteries so works out the same.

No doubt there'll be more suggestion and advice coming through. Best of luck finding the right mod! Take your time and do lots of research. It's worth it to find "the one"!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Voogie

Big_Al said:


> Welcome! You saw that light pretty damn quickly...a lot quicker than many of us. That's really unfortunate about your Eleaf mod and strange that you haven't found joy with VK.
> 
> If you have 1000 ZAR not taking batteries into account then without a doubt it would have to be the Reuleaux RX200. It takes 3 batteries though so you'll need to cough up between 450 and 600 extra for those but it will be worth it. The new Kangertech 200W is also worth looking at seriously. It's a bit more expensive but requires only 2 batteries so works out the same.
> 
> No doubt there'll be more suggestion and advice coming through. Best of luck finding the right mod! Take your time and do lots of research. It's worth it to find "the one"!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank for the welcome. Where would be a good place to look for the RX200?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey

Voogie said:


> Thank for the welcome. Where would be a good place to look for the RX200?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi @Voogie - Welcome to the forum - great place to be for experienced vapers like yourself and for those newer to vaping! The best prices currently available for the RX200 (in stock) is at The Puff Station and at Sir Vape. At The Puff Station you can get yourself three Samsung 25R's (4 left in stock) to go with the mod for a total of R 420 (batteries only). They only have 2 RX200's left in stock of the White and Cyan version, though (black out of stock): http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/collections/the-stash/products/reuleaux-rx200 http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/products/samsung-25r?variant=13366717575

Sir Vape has a bundle deal on special at the moment including the RX200 (also just the white / cyan in stock), 3 LG HG2 batteries and a silicone sleeve for the mod: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/super-deals/products/wismec-reuleaux-rx200-bundle-deal

The black version is in stock at Vape Cartel and at Lung Candy
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...cts/wismec-reuleaux-rx200?variant=13023265475
http://lungcandy.co.za/product/wismec-the-reuleaux-rx200/

Another mod to perhaps consider, which has been getting rave reviews, is the Joyetech Cuboid (it takes two batteries vs. the three of the RX200, thus it won't have the same battery life and will probably not give you continuous output at wattages over 150. It should be more pocket friendly though, and has a better screen than the RX200). It is in stock at Sir Vape and at J & J Emporium:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/cuboid-by-joyetech?variant=14897893315
http://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/joyetech-cuboid-mod?variant=13377953220

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## COA Tracks

Hey everybody....I hope this is the right stage for the introductions. My name is Morné. As a birthday gift to myself when I turned 40 I quit smoking after 24 years of it. I had the occasional hubbly thereafter, but it was just too much of a schlep to get that going. About a year ago I bought one of those eGo kits which soon turned out to be a huge waste of time. I then bought a Twisp battery and Clearomiser and it has been not too bad since having that. The Twisp died on me last night and that's how I got to join here. Thanks again for all those who gave feedback to my query from last night. Since the comments and advise came in and a bit of research on the net, I have decided on purchasing a Subox Mini as it seems to be the next best upgrade form the Twisp. I chatted to the Vape King today in regards to that, so as soon as they have stock, I'm in...

Other than that, I have a regular 9-5 in the day time, and keep myself busy with music after hours. I have the wife, 3 kids, 2 dogs and blah blah blah...you know the rest . I just repaired my Twisp battery prior to my logging in and also repaired another one of the eGo batteries that was defective while I was at it...so I am good to go until I can get my new machine.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waine

Voogie said:


> Thank for the welcome. Where would be a good place to look for the RX200?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there Voogie. Welcome to this very cool site. Check out Sir Vape on the Web. They have a great special on the RX200. I have my eye on it for the end of the month. R1300 which includes 3 3000 MAH batteries!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

COA Tracks said:


> Hey everybody....I hope this is the right stage for the introductions. My name is Morné. As a birthday gift to myself when I turned 40 I quit smoking after 24 years of it. I had the occasional hubbly thereafter, but it was just too much of a schlep to get that going. About a year ago I bought one of those eGo kits which soon turned out to be a huge waste of time. I then bought a Twisp battery and Clearomiser and it has been not too bad since having that. The Twisp died on me last night and that's how I got to join here. Thanks again for all those who gave feedback to my query from last night. Since the comments and advise came in and a bit of research on the net, I have decided on purchasing a Subox Mini as it seems to be the next best upgrade form the Twisp. I chatted to the Vape King today in regards to that, so as soon as they have stock, I'm in...
> 
> Other than that, I have a regular 9-5 in the day time, and keep myself busy with music after hours. I have the wife, 3 kids, 2 dogs and blah blah blah...you know the rest . I just repaired my Twisp battery prior to my logging in and also repaired another one of the eGo batteries that was defective while I was at it...so I am good to go until I can get my new machine.



Hi @COA Tracks

Welcome to the forum. Congrats on quitting smoking after 24 years and especially on sustaining it! I hope you enjoy the new gear once you receive it. You'll find tons of info on this site and the friendliest and most helpful people around. Whilst waiting for your Subox Mini kit, this is a good thread (if you haven't perhaps seen it already) to check out in the meantime: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Voogie said:


> Hi fellow Vapers,
> 
> I have been vaping for almost 1 and a half year now. Started of with a Twisp ( Yes I know, I was still a vape virgin back then and non the wiser). Upgraded to a Mech Mod and Kayfun 3.1 after 1 month. Yes thats how long it took me to see the light. I eventually got very frustrated with the kayfun, if you make one mistake when filling it it leaks like nothing I ever saw before. I eventually could not take it anymore and upgraded to a ELeaf Lemo 2 ( I just love the damn thing ) and a ELeaf 50W Mod (Freaking brilliant in my eyes, that was until the button broke). Sent my mod back to VapeKing and they have it for over 6 months now with a list of excuses. In the mean time I have been using my Eleaf 30W and MVP2 mod. I have a kangertech Turbo, but only use it for testing my liquids (I DIY my own flavours).
> 
> Am now getting frustrated with Vapeking and thinking of also upgrading my Mod to something in the range of the Eleaf 100W. What is the expert opinion here? Budget is around R1000
> 
> Nice to see such an active vape community here in SA.



Welcome to the forum @Voogie 
Congrats on the vaping and it sounds like you are doing very well. I know what you mean about the Kayfun leaking issue. Mine was a clone and it was a pain. Put me off them. But now have a monster kayfun v2 clone and it works fantastically. 

As for a mod for R1000, the RX200 is great, but its heavy and not pocket friendly. Mine stays mainly at home and is deskbound. Lots of guys raving about the Cuboid, so thats probably also one to look at.

All the best and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Silver

COA Tracks said:


> Hey everybody....I hope this is the right stage for the introductions. My name is Morné. As a birthday gift to myself when I turned 40 I quit smoking after 24 years of it. I had the occasional hubbly thereafter, but it was just too much of a schlep to get that going. About a year ago I bought one of those eGo kits which soon turned out to be a huge waste of time. I then bought a Twisp battery and Clearomiser and it has been not too bad since having that. The Twisp died on me last night and that's how I got to join here. Thanks again for all those who gave feedback to my query from last night. Since the comments and advise came in and a bit of research on the net, I have decided on purchasing a Subox Mini as it seems to be the next best upgrade form the Twisp. I chatted to the Vape King today in regards to that, so as soon as they have stock, I'm in...
> 
> Other than that, I have a regular 9-5 in the day time, and keep myself busy with music after hours. I have the wife, 3 kids, 2 dogs and blah blah blah...you know the rest . I just repaired my Twisp battery prior to my logging in and also repaired another one of the eGo batteries that was defective while I was at it...so I am good to go until I can get my new machine.



Welcome to the forum @COA Tracks and thanks for the intro
Congrats on the vaping and for persevering so well. I am quite sure you are going to enjoy your new kit and plase let us know how it goes.
Enjoy your stay. We hae a great place here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big_Al

COA Tracks said:


> Hey everybody....I hope this is the right stage for the introductions. My name is Morné. As a birthday gift to myself when I turned 40 I quit smoking after 24 years of it. I had the occasional hubbly thereafter, but it was just too much of a schlep to get that going. About a year ago I bought one of those eGo kits which soon turned out to be a huge waste of time. I then bought a Twisp battery and Clearomiser and it has been not too bad since having that. The Twisp died on me last night and that's how I got to join here. Thanks again for all those who gave feedback to my query from last night. Since the comments and advise came in and a bit of research on the net, I have decided on purchasing a Subox Mini as it seems to be the next best upgrade form the Twisp. I chatted to the Vape King today in regards to that, so as soon as they have stock, I'm in...
> 
> Other than that, I have a regular 9-5 in the day time, and keep myself busy with music after hours. I have the wife, 3 kids, 2 dogs and blah blah blah...you know the rest . I just repaired my Twisp battery prior to my logging in and also repaired another one of the eGo batteries that was defective while I was at it...so I am good to go until I can get my new machine.



Welcome to the family! The Subox Mini is a great device to get as a Twisp upgrade. No doubt that you'll be very pleased with it.

Good luck with kicking the stinkies. With that device and this forum you have everything that you need to stays smoke free and vaping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Welcome to the forums everyone! You have found a great palce for info!


----------



## COA Tracks

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @COA Tracks
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Congrats on quitting smoking after 24 years and especially on sustaining it! I hope you enjoy the new gear once you receive it. You'll find tons of info on this site and the friendliest and most helpful people around. Whilst waiting for your Subox Mini kit, this is a good thread (if you haven't perhaps seen it already) to check out in the meantime: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/


Thanks @Lingogrey...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## COA Tracks

Big_Al said:


> Welcome to the family! The Subox Mini is a great device to get as a Twisp upgrade. No doubt that you'll be very pleased with it.
> 
> Good luck with kicking the stinkies. With that device and this forum you have everything that you need to stays smoke free and vaping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @Big_Al...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## COA Tracks

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @COA Tracks and thanks for the intro
> Congrats on the vaping and for persevering so well. I am quite sure you are going to enjoy your new kit and plase let us know how it goes.
> Enjoy your stay. We hae a great place here.


Thanks @Silver...I will come on-line as frequently as possible to check things out...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CopperZA

Howzit guys,

New to the Vaping scene, been a smoker for about 19 years and really wanna kick this filthy unhealthy addiction.

Got myself a Subox Mini with Nautilus Mini based on the information and advise on this forum and so far it seems to keep me off the stinkies.

I'm a bit afraid that I might have started a new addiction as it is just a few days in and I am already browsing around looking for a second mod, deciding between the RX200, Cuboid or a eVic VT so any advise would be appreciated.

So holding thumbs that I can proudly call myself an ex-smoker in a few months time, know how to build a coil, mix my own juice and blow some awesome clouds!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MikeVape

CopperZA said:


> Howzit guys,
> 
> New to the Vaping scene, been a smoker for about 19 years and really wanna kick this filthy unhealthy addiction.
> 
> Got myself a Subox Mini with Nautilus Mini based on the information and advise on this forum and so far it seems to keep me off the stinkies.
> 
> I'm a bit afraid that I might have started a new addiction as it is just a few days in and I am already browsing around looking for a second mod, deciding between the RX200, Cuboid or a eVic VT so any advise would be appreciated.
> 
> So holding thumbs that I can proudly call myself an ex-smoker in a few months time, know how to build a coil, mix my own juice and blow some awesome clouds!!


Welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all the newbies on the forum  well done on kicking the stinkies butt 
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask away, loads of knowledgable people on here that are always willing to share what they know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

CopperZA said:


> Howzit guys,
> 
> New to the Vaping scene, been a smoker for about 19 years and really wanna kick this filthy unhealthy addiction.
> 
> Got myself a Subox Mini with Nautilus Mini based on the information and advise on this forum and so far it seems to keep me off the stinkies.
> 
> I'm a bit afraid that I might have started a new addiction as it is just a few days in and I am already browsing around looking for a second mod, deciding between the RX200, Cuboid or a eVic VT so any advise would be appreciated.
> 
> So holding thumbs that I can proudly call myself an ex-smoker in a few months time, know how to build a coil, mix my own juice and blow some awesome clouds!!



Welcome to the forum @CopperZA
Congrats on starting with the vaping. I think you are doing a superb thing!
Wishing you all the very best with your vape journey.

Regarding advice on the new mod. I have the RX200 and the Evic VTC Mini. I don't have the VT or the cuboid.

I think they are all good devices and will serve you well. Just some of my comments that may help:

RX200 is quite heavy and bulky and not pocket friendly. Also less portable. Great desk bound device for me
I am very happy with my VTC Mini - but it's only one battery. Great portable machine and I love the screen.
I have seen lots of good comments on the Cuboid here on the forum. 2 battery device. Seems like a great middle ground to me - just don't get the Tesiyi batteries for it because they apparently do not fit, they are fractionally too thick.
All the best and let us know how it goes from here...

PS - forgot to mention, if you will be around in JHB on 5 March, try go to the VapeMeet. Lots of vapers, lots of fun guaranteed!

Details are here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-march-2016.t18626/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Welcome to all this weeks new members, look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## Pshiclopian

Hi names Dewald, off the cancer stix since July 2015. I have not gone back there yet I used to kill 40+ of them a day lucky I stopped before they returned the favour . I've outgrown the 3 evod2s and vape a Kbox mini now....just started dabbling in building my own coils....I'm in the telecommunications sector

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

Pshiclopian said:


> Hi names Dewald, off the cancer stix since July 2015. I have not gone back there yet I used to kill 40+ of them a day lucky I stopped before they returned the favour . I've outgrown the 3 evod2s and vape a Kbox mini now....just started dabbling in building my own coils....I'm in the telecommunications sector


Hi and welcome to the forum @Pshiclopian 

Great on kicking the smoking habit!

Building coils is the most interesting part of vaping 

Post a pic or three of some of your builds.

Shout if you need any help- there are also tons of threads re coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pshiclopian

Thanks for the welcome I will post some as soon as the standard of my builds are worthy of a pic or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

CopperZA said:


> Howzit guys,
> 
> New to the Vaping scene, been a smoker for about 19 years and really wanna kick this filthy unhealthy addiction.
> 
> Got myself a Subox Mini with Nautilus Mini based on the information and advise on this forum and so far it seems to keep me off the stinkies.
> 
> I'm a bit afraid that I might have started a new addiction as it is just a few days in and I am already browsing around looking for a second mod, deciding between the RX200, Cuboid or a eVic VT so any advise would be appreciated.
> 
> So holding thumbs that I can proudly call myself an ex-smoker in a few months time, know how to build a coil, mix my own juice and blow some awesome clouds!!


Most welcome to the forum.

The Nautilus Mini gives great flavour, but the coil units do not last very long. If you want to stay with commercial coil units and do not want to build your own coils, consider the new Joyetech Cubis (3.5 ml). I have been using it for the last week or so and am extremely impressed. It would look amazing on the Evic VTC Mini. I see Joyetech are bringing out the Cubis in the same colours that the Evic Mini is available in.

For a unit that uses commercial coils and have a rebuildable option, consider the Subtank Mini.

Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Pshiclopian said:


> Hi names Dewald, off the cancer stix since July 2015. I have not gone back there yet I used to kill 40+ of them a day lucky I stopped before they returned the favour . I've outgrown the 3 evod2s and vape a Kbox mini now....just started dabbling in building my own coils....I'm in the telecommunications sector


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. "Pshiclopian"? Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Welcome to all the new folk. You are at the perfect vaping site. In 22 days I have learned so much here. I hope you have a happy stay.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Pshiclopian said:


> Hi names Dewald, off the cancer stix since July 2015. I have not gone back there yet I used to kill 40+ of them a day lucky I stopped before they returned the favour . I've outgrown the 3 evod2s and vape a Kbox mini now....just started dabbling in building my own coils....I'm in the telecommunications sector



Welcome to the forum @Pshiclopian 
Congrats on quitting! Great achievement!
Thanks for the intro and enjoy your stay. 
Feel free to ask questions as you go


----------



## Craig0

Howdy everyone. I'm Craig. Been just over two years since my wife and I stopped those horrid, smelly cancer sticks. Used the cigalikes first but two months ago started on the ijust 2. Now I'm hooked...

Just received my Smok Koopor 200 and my Aromamizer RDTA. Sadly, I'll only be able to use them next week as I wasn't able to get the tank, mod and all the other paraphernalia at the same time (this stuff gets a bit pricey when you add it all together). I'm aching to get my hands on some kanthol and cotton and start building coils and mixing juice.

I was very happy to find the forum during one of my online product searches and after referring to the forum numerous times, decided it would be foolish not to join this rapidly expanding community of like minded individuals. Looking forward to this forum interaction and the wealth of information and support therein. 

Vape long and prosper!
Craig0

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal

Craig0 said:


> Howdy everyone. I'm Craig. Been just over two years since my wife and I stopped those horrid, smelly cancer sticks. Used the cigalikes first but two months ago started on the ijust 2. Now I'm hooked...
> 
> Just received my Smok Koopor 200 and my Aromamizer RDTA. Sadly, I'll only be able to use them next week as I wasn't able to get the tank, mod and all the other paraphernalia at the same time (this stuff gets a bit pricey when you add it all together). I'm aching to get my hands on some kanthol and cotton and start building coils and mixing juice.
> 
> I was very happy to find the forum during one of my online product searches and after referring to the forum numerous times, decided it would be foolish not to join this rapidly expanding community of like minded individuals. Looking forward to this forum interaction and the wealth of information and support therein.
> 
> Vape long and prosper!
> Craig0



Welcome @Craig0, you have found the right place to be. Well done on getting off the fags to you and your wife. Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig0

Neal said:


> Welcome @Craig0, you have found the right place to be. Well done on getting off the fags to you and your wife. Hope you enjoy your stay here.



Thanks @Neal. We will never smoke again! #tobaccoisdeath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Pshiclopian said:


> Hi names Dewald, off the cancer stix since July 2015. I have not gone back there yet I used to kill 40+ of them a day lucky I stopped before they returned the favour . I've outgrown the 3 evod2s and vape a Kbox mini now....just started dabbling in building my own coils....I'm in the telecommunications sector


Vaping is a life saver! Welcome Pshiclopian. ...40 a day....you have done well....Hope you enjoy your stay here. A super site with a wealth of knowledge.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

Howzit all.. My name is Karl. From Vredehoek in Cape Town. Been vaping since end of 2013 and never touched a siggie again.  Started on Twisp then, and currently running a rolo rx200 mod with a Aromamizer RDTA and its just awesome. Also have a white Joytech Evic VTC mini with Tron tank. Still a bit new to building coils, always been a pre-built coil guy. Or somebody bulding it for me. LOL  But between Youtube, and lots of practise im getting there. Currently running normal kanthal, 24ga coils. Also have some 26ga Titanium wire, but struggling big time with it, so still lots to learn. (wasted soooo much wire trying, still no working coil yet) LOL.

Anyway. Juices. I dig my dessert flavours. Big fan of Milky Way from Sir Vape. Big fan of Foggs line. And also Debbie Does Donuts from Mr Hardwicks. (need to buy two bottles at a time) LOL. Mango, pear, lemon, stawberry my fav fruity flavours.

Glad to be part of the forum. Working shifts so will try check in as often as i can..

Cheers

PS: Got my wife on the Eleaf iJust2 with 0.3ohm coils. That thing performs like a beast.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ediskrad

Huge welcome to all the new guys!  I am in awe as to how much this website grows week by week.

In 6 months I have made many life long friends literally EVERYONE on here is extremely helpful and friendly!

There is always something to learn here! 

I hope you all enjoy your stay, FOREVER!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP

Ediskrad said:


> Huge welcome to all the new guys!  I am in awe as to how much this website grows week by week.
> 
> In 6 months I have made many life long friends literally EVERYONE on here is extremely helpful and friendly!
> 
> There is always something to learn here!
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your stay, FOREVER!


 Thanks for the welcome.. Yeah soooooo much to learn here.. Been checking the forum out for hours now. LOL


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @KarlDP . Enjoy your stay here .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Craig0 said:


> Howdy everyone. I'm Craig. Been just over two years since my wife and I stopped those horrid, smelly cancer sticks. Used the cigalikes first but two months ago started on the ijust 2. Now I'm hooked...
> 
> Just received my Smok Koopor 200 and my Aromamizer RDTA. Sadly, I'll only be able to use them next week as I wasn't able to get the tank, mod and all the other paraphernalia at the same time (this stuff gets a bit pricey when you add it all together). I'm aching to get my hands on some kanthol and cotton and start building coils and mixing juice.
> 
> I was very happy to find the forum during one of my online product searches and after referring to the forum numerous times, decided it would be foolish not to join this rapidly expanding community of like minded individuals. Looking forward to this forum interaction and the wealth of information and support therein.
> 
> Vape long and prosper!
> Craig0



Welcome to the forum @Craig0 and thanks for the lovely intro.
Congrats on giving up the stinkies!
Know exactly what you mean about the vape gear being pricey. But hang in there and pick wisely.
Feel free to ask questions as you go and enjoy your stay here. We have a great place.


----------



## Silver

KarlDP said:


> Howzit all.. My name is Karl. From Vredehoek in Cape Town. Been vaping since end of 2013 and never touched a siggie again.  Started on Twisp then, and currently running a rolo rx200 mod with a Aromamizer RDTA and its just awesome. Also have a white Joytech Evic VTC mini with Tron tank. Still a bit new to building coils, always been a pre-built coil guy. Or somebody bulding it for me. LOL  But between Youtube, and lots of practise im getting there. Currently running normal kanthal, 24ga coils. Also have some 26ga Titanium wire, but struggling big time with it, so still lots to learn. (wasted soooo much wire trying, still no working coil yet) LOL.
> 
> Anyway. Juices. I dig my dessert flavours. Big fan of Milky Way from Sir Vape. Big fan of Foggs line. And also Debbie Does Donuts from Mr Hardwicks. (need to buy two bottles at a time) LOL. Mango, pear, lemon, stawberry my fav fruity flavours.
> 
> Glad to be part of the forum. Working shifts so will try check in as often as i can..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PS: Got my wife on the Eleaf iJust2 with 0.3ohm coils. That thing performs like a beast.



Welcome to the forum @KarlDP 
Super intro - thanks - i liked your juice breakdown
Congrats on the vaping. Marvellous!
Loads of members here that can help you on the coil building. Just ask...
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PharCyde13

Hey there. Jay here. Live in Hell (the Northern Cape.....lol) Started vaping about a month ago. Have cut down on cigs, a pack lasts about 4-5 days now. Started with a Vape-o. 6mg juices are too harsh though, so I've bought 200ml of Glycerine B.P., halved a 10 ml strawberry juice into an empty strawberry essence bottle. Added 20 ml of pure Glycerine B.P., and about 10 ml of distilled water. have shaken up the mix. Letting it marry for about an hour, then I'll fill my tank and give it a bash.
Oh ja. The reason for thinning out the original juice is that the throat kick of the straight 6mg is just way too harsh for me. I take a "normal" drag like i would do on a cig, and end up coughing my freaking lungs out, and exhaling little to no vapour whatsoever.

Any advice or tips on how to mix at home would be great. Either in replies or if it's a doozie of a message, inbox me.

Have a great day folks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

PharCyde13 said:


> Hey there. Jay here. Live in Hell (the Northern Cape.....lol) Started vaping about a month ago. Have cut down on cigs, a pack lasts about 4-5 days now. Started with a Vape-o. 6mg juices are too harsh though, so I've bought 200ml of Glycerine B.P., halved a 10 ml strawberry juice into an empty strawberry essence bottle. Added 20 ml of pure Glycerine B.P., and about 10 ml of distilled water. have shaken up the mix. Letting it marry for about an hour, then I'll fill my tank and give it a bash.
> Oh ja. The reason for thinning out the original juice is that the throat kick of the straight 6mg is just way too harsh for me. I take a "normal" drag like i would do on a cig, and end up coughing my freaking lungs out, and exhaling little to no vapour whatsoever.
> 
> Any advice or tips on how to mix at home would be great. Either in replies or if it's a doozie of a message, inbox me.
> 
> Have a great day folks.



Welcome to the forum @PharCyde13 
Congrats on the vaping and on cutting down the stinkies!
Quite common for people to smoothe out the juices by adding some VG - just be careful adding too much distilled water, it may make the juice too thin and runny and you may get more leaking in your device.

Lots of advice on DIY in several great threads in the DIY and mixing subforum:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/

All the best and enjoy your stay


----------



## PharCyde13

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @PharCyde13
> Congrats on the vaping and on cutting down the stinkies!
> Quite common for people to smoothe out the juices by adding some VG - just be careful adding too much distilled water, it may make the juice too thin and runny and you may get more leaking in your device.
> 
> Lots of advice on DIY in several great threads in the DIY and mixing subforum:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/
> 
> All the best and enjoy your stay



What ratio of PG with nicotine and flavour / VG / distilled water would you suggest? If I start with 10ml of PG.


----------



## Silver

PharCyde13 said:


> What ratio of PG with nicotine and flavour / VG / distilled water would you suggest? If I start with 10ml of PG.



Not sure exactly

All I know is that if you put in too much distilled water, it does thin it out and you could get leaking.

For my Lemo1 I used to add about 0.5ml of distilled water into 10ml of 50/50 juice. So about 5% distilled water. It just thinned it out slightly to make for easier wicking. But I don't do that anymore.

Generally speaking, I find 50/50 PG/VG is a good ratio for all purpose vaping. Decent throat hit and decent wicking and decent clouds.

For a smoother experience with less throat hit and more clouds - around 70% VG seems to be a good spot. Also well suited to the higher powered gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirkNico007

Hi SA vapors 

MY Name is Dirk Van Noordwyk 
Im From Harrismith an been vaping for 1 year and 2 months.

Im also DIYing
Im going to sell my own range soon 

Have A great Day all
#KeepOnVaping

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## momoe

hi, momoe here, new to the world of vaping.
started in December as a way to cut down on the 25-30 i use to smoke daily (intended cutting down only for my daughters health), i started off with a kangertech subox mini and the 25-30 dropped to 0.


started tasting food, everything smelled different and my house no longer has that filthy stench what initially started off as a health exercise for my daughter has benefited me in the long run.

i am now 1 month off and i love it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Welcome @DirkNico007 and @momoe , welcome to the forum! Glad to hear the vaping is doing well for you guys!


----------



## Cobrali

Hi All

My name is Shaun. I are Chinese. Friend of Lim. Stop smoking and start vaping.

Ok seriously all the above are true and I am not FOB, raised and bred since 87 til now. Started smoking when I was 11 and have been on and off it until recently, when my friend Lim introduced me to the concept of Vaping two years ago. Back then I was on my way to China and wanted to buy a vape in HK..bad idea! Very expensive you know!? Then forgot about it during my one year Chinese course concentration camp in China.

Now I am back for good and had the eGo ONE since December. Preparing to get a Uwell Crown with a Joyetech Cuboid from Lim soon.  Oh and am from Jozi and have been rebuilding my own coils for a while now..but I suck at it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome Shaun. Nín hǎo. Fresh off the boat......LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

WARMACHINE said:


> Welcome Shaun. Nín hǎo. Fresh off the boat......LOL


您好！


----------



## Big_Al

@KarlDP Welcome to the family! That is a rock solid setup you have there. I'm crazy about my Reuleaux and Aromamizer. The two were born for each other! Keep it up with the coils, when you get the hang of it it is hugely rewarding. Perhaps you should look into getting a coil masters tool set. They usually come with cheat sticks which make building super simple.

I have to agree with you on the iJust2. It's performance is far harder than what it's looks suggest. It's definitely a little beastie that thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stefan

Hi guys. Im a software developer and have been vaping exclusively for 2 years.. Billow v2, smok m80. Adv's: fogmachines nuts and bolts, craft vapours devil in disguise..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Stefan . Enjoy your stay...


----------



## Mogwai79

Welcome 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

momoe said:


> hi, momoe here, new to the world of vaping.
> started in December as a way to cut down on the 25-30 i use to smoke daily (intended cutting down only for my daughters health), i started off with a kangertech subox mini and the 25-30 dropped to 0.
> View attachment 44082
> 
> started tasting food, everything smelled different and my house no longer has that filthy stench what initially started off as a health exercise for my daughter has benefited me in the long run.
> 
> i am now 1 month off and i love it.



Welcome to the forum @momoe 
Congrats on the month off stinkies. Hard part done!
Loved your intro
Wishing you all the best for your journey. Feel free to ask questions as you go
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Cobrali said:


> Hi All
> 
> My name is Shaun. I are Chinese. Friend of Lim. Stop smoking and start vaping.
> 
> Ok seriously all the above are true and I am not FOB, raised and bred since 87 til now. Started smoking when I was 11 and have been on and off it until recently, when my friend Lim introduced me to the concept of Vaping two years ago. Back then I was on my way to China and wanted to buy a vape in HK..bad idea! Very expensive you know!? Then forgot about it during my one year Chinese course concentration camp in China.
> 
> Now I am back for good and had the eGo ONE since December. Preparing to get a Uwell Crown with a Joyetech Cuboid from Lim soon.  Oh and am from Jozi and have been rebuilding my own coils for a while now..but I suck at it!



Welcome to the forum @Cobrali 
Thanks for the intro and all the best with your new gear. Tell us how that goes when you get it.
Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Silver

Stefan said:


> Hi guys. Im a software developer and have been vaping exclusively for 2 years.. Billow v2, smok m80. Adv's: fogmachines nuts and bolts, craft vapours devil in disguise..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Stefan 
Congrats on the 2 years! Great going. 
Enjoy yoir stay here


----------



## Grizzly_vegan

Hey guys it's great to be here. I'm an apprentice learning for millwright before going to uni. I started vaping to stop casual smoking...now I'm a full time vaper...low nicotine though. I went out and bought a twisp solo, it fills my needs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Cobrali
> Thanks for the intro and all the best with your new gear. Tell us how that goes when you get it.
> Enjoy your stay here.


Thanks @Silver! Will post in the appropriate forum when the time comes.  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Grizzly_vegan said:


> Hey guys it's great to be here. I'm an apprentice learning for millwright before going to uni. I started vaping to stop casual smoking...now I'm a full time vaper...low nicotine though. I went out and bought a twisp solo, it fills my needs



Welcome to the forum @Grizzly_vegan 
Congrats on replacing the casual smoking. You will probably thank yourself in 20 years time that your casual smoking didnt turn into a 20 year pack a day habit!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go


----------



## Clouder

Welcome to the new blood on the Forum!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Welcome to the forums everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dean Konidaris

Hi Everyone... 
My name is Dean, I am the co-owner of a Brand Innovation Agency, Vape Enthusiast and Entrepreneur.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Luna

Hi everyone i'm Stefan.
Started vaping after my back op 5 months ago.
Unfortunately using a twisp devise, not doing it for me any more.
No knowledge on the new mods and tanks.
Hopefully someone can assist.
Want to buy on Friday.
What i do know is that i must get a 60 watt mod with temp control.
On the tank i'm unsure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal

Luna said:


> Hi everyone i'm Stefan.
> Started vaping after my back op 5 months ago.
> Unfortunately using a twisp devise, not doing it for me any more.
> No knowledge on the new mods and tanks.
> Hopefully someone can assist.
> Want to buy on Friday.
> What i do know is that i must get a 60 watt mod with temp control.
> On the tank i'm unsure.


Mate,
Firstly big welcome to the forum. I would suggest the faithful and trusted Kangertech Sub Box Mini as a good set up for you at this stage, but other members may completely disagree. If you are fairly new to vaping the temp control devices may be a bit intimidating at first, but again this is a very subjective matter. If you can get to a local vendor they will most definitely point you in the right direction and you will be able to view what is on offer. Good luck with the vaping, you have made the right choice in getting off the fags. Let us know how you get on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luna

Neal said:


> Mate,
> Firstly big welcome to the forum. I would suggest the faithful and trusted Kangertech Sub Box Mini as a good set up for you at this stage, but other members may completely disagree. If you are fairly new to vaping the temp control devices may be a bit intimidating at first, but again this is a very subjective matter. If you can get to a local vendor they will most definitely point you in the right direction and you will be able to view what is on offer. Good luck with the vaping, you have made the right choice in getting off the fags. Let us know how you get on.


Hi Neal
Thanks allot and will definitely keep you posted.
Just came to the point where i need to a decent set up before i fall back on the fag wagon.
Didn't smoke even one fag since i started vaping.
Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

PharCyde13 said:


> Hey there. Jay here. Live in Hell (the Northern Cape.....lol) Started vaping about a month ago. Have cut down on cigs, a pack lasts about 4-5 days now. Started with a Vape-o. 6mg juices are too harsh though, so I've bought 200ml of Glycerine B.P., halved a 10 ml strawberry juice into an empty strawberry essence bottle. Added 20 ml of pure Glycerine B.P., and about 10 ml of distilled water. have shaken up the mix. Letting it marry for about an hour, then I'll fill my tank and give it a bash.
> Oh ja. The reason for thinning out the original juice is that the throat kick of the straight 6mg is just way too harsh for me. I take a "normal" drag like i would do on a cig, and end up coughing my freaking lungs out, and exhaling little to no vapour whatsoever.
> 
> Any advice or tips on how to mix at home would be great. Either in replies or if it's a doozie of a message, inbox me.
> 
> Have a great day folks.


Lol. Your lungs will get used to it. Just find your personal, comfortable place and you are good to go. ...Right Gear, settings, juice, it will all come together. Well worth dropping the cigs. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Luna said:


> Hi Neal
> Thanks allot and will definitely keep you posted.
> Just came to the point where i need to a decent set up before i fall back on the fag wagon.
> Didn't smoke even one fag since i started vaping.
> Cheers


Hi @Luna

Welcome to the forum and well done for not falling off the wagon! It will probably become even easier not to do so if you upgrade your setup. I agree with @Neal that temp control is not an absolute necessity (two of my three mods are temp control but I vape on wattage mode more often than not) and that the Subox Mini starter would be a solid choice. It is nice to have the temp control option though (if you choose to vape in wattage mode, it remains as uncomplicated as on any non-TC mod). Therefore I would suggest that you check out the new Kanger Topbox Mini, which is Kanger's replacement for the Subox Mini. The mod has a maximum wattage of 75 W and does temp control, whilst the tank is almost identical to the trusted and very versatile tank that comes with the Subox Mini kit, but it allows for top fill (generally easier and quicker than bottom fill).

The mod only does TC for Nickel and Titanium as far as I know and it is not firmware upgradeable like some other mods, which might be a drawback. Therefore, another option would be to consider the Joyetech Evic VTC Mini mod (75 w; TC for Nickel, Titanium and Stainless Steel; firmware upgradeable). It is a mod that I am personally a huge fan of (and generally highly rated by most on the forum). You could either get just the mod with a Subtank Mini separately or you could consider getting the Tron kit (the VTC Mini with a Joyetech Tron tank. It doesn't seem to generally be as highly rated as the Subtank Mini, but is a decent tank nonetheless. It also offers you the option of rebuildable coils {as do the Subtank Mini} if you want to venture into that at some stage). Another option would be the VTC Mini mod with a Joyetech Cubis tank, which seems to be highly rated by those in the know on this forum. This tank is basically completely leak proof and apparently offers a great mouth to lung vape (a similar style of vaping as one would get on the Twisp devices - just a lot better in quality). This tank does not currently offer the option of rebuildable coils, but the stock coils are reasonably priced and apparently perform very well.

Another important thing to consider is the 18650 battery for your mod. In my opinion both the LG HG2 and the Samsung 25R would be great choices.

All of the above are available from a number of retailers registered on this forum. I'll simply post the Vape Club links for you to have a look at the products:

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/kanger-topbox-mini

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/evic-vtc-mini
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...ts/kanger-subtank-mini-black-or-white-edition

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...products/evic-vtc-mini-kit-incl-tron-atomiser
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...s/ego-one-mega-tron-clr-coils-1-0-ohms-5-pack
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...s/ego-one-mega-tron-clr-coils-0-5-ohms-5-pack

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/joyetech-cubis-tank
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...ts/cubis-bf-ss316-coil-1-5-ohm-clapton-5-pack
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...t/products/cubis-bf-ss316-coil-1-0-ohm-5-pack
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...t/products/cubis-bf-ss316-coil-0-5-ohm-5-pack

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## mildly.inked

Hey guys, name's David, my nic is kind of a description - I consider myself to be "Mildly Inked", right arm is basically sleeved, left is getting there, calves, etc. 3 main ways I derive pleasure from life; My wife & 2 kids, my bike(s)/riding and getting fresh ink when time and money allow.

I've being smoking for years, not sure exactly how many but I do know the first time I was bust smoking at school I was in Std. 3... and I have been out of school for a loooong time lol. Up to 2.5 packs a day now. I bought a twisp a year or two ago, used it for a while but finally got gatvol with the leaking and constant cleaning as well as how the flavor would weaken (although that was probably more to do with me just getting used to it, saw the term "vapemouth" somewhere). It sat in a draw for a good while but I recently dusted it off and got it going again. Decided I needed something better and was looking to buy the twisp Aero but LUCKILY googled around and found this forum which steered me toward the light and I ended up buying myself an IJUST 2 on Sunday.

So far, it's awesome, getting decent vape, satisfies my nicotine addiction mostly and I am enjoying it so much more than I ever enjoyed the twisp! My only problem... I am already itching for something bigger/stronger/fancier hahaha. Happy I got the IJUST 2 first though, will do the job for now while I try and decipher the whole Vape scene, it's soooo much more involved than I ever imagined and I have quite a lot to learn and never-mind the e-juices and gazillion options to try and decide on!! I currently have 1 bottle Oplus Yummy Muffin and a bottle of Oplus Yellow Sub - not mad about he Yellow Sub though I must admit.

.
.
.

So, TL;DR: Very much a n00b, heavy smoker, bought an Ijust2 and ready to learn as much as I can and start the upgrading journey. Sorry for the long intro, I can sometimes go on a bit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Most welcome to the forum @Luna.

+ 1 on the Evic VTC Mini with Cubis as set out by @Lingogrey above. Suggest you start off with the 1.5 ohm Clapton coils - get a few spare ones. And, btw, Joyetech has just released a rebuildable coil head for the Cubis, which makes this setup even better looking at the foreseeable future. The Clapton coils can be vaped between 8 and 20 W.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

mildly.inked said:


> Hey guys, name's David, my nic is kind of a description - I consider myself to be "Mildly Inked", right arm is basically sleeved, left is getting there, calves, etc. 3 main ways I derive pleasure from life; My wife & 2 kids, my bike(s)/riding and getting fresh ink when time and money allow.
> 
> I've being smoking for years, not sure exactly how many but I do know the first time I was bust smoking at school I was in Std. 3... and I have been out of school for a loooong time lol. Up to 2.5 packs a day now. I bought a twisp a year or two ago, used it for a while but finally got gatvol with the leaking and constant cleaning as well as how the flavor would weaken (although that was probably more to do with me just getting used to it, saw the term "vapemouth" somewhere). It sat in a draw for a good while but I recently dusted it off and got it going again. Decided I needed something better and was looking to buy the twisp Aero but LUCKILY googled around and found this forum which steered me toward the light and I ended up buying myself an IJUST 2 on Sunday.
> 
> So far, it's awesome, getting decent vape, satisfies my nicotine addiction mostly and I am enjoying it so much more than I ever enjoyed the twisp! My only problem... I am already itching for something bigger/stronger/fancier hahaha. Happy I got the IJUST 2 first though, will do the job for now while I try and decipher the whole Vape scene, it's soooo much more involved than I ever imagined and I have quite a lot to learn and never-mind the e-juices and gazillion options to try and decide on!! I currently have 1 bottle Oplus Yummy Muffin and a bottle of Oplus Yellow Sub - not mad about he Yellow Sub though I must admit.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> So, TL;DR: Very much a n00b, heavy smoker, bought an Ijust2 and ready to learn as much as I can and start the upgrading journey. Sorry for the long intro, I can sometimes go on a bit


That is a great intro, thank you. And most welcome to the forum. All the best with your journey. Shout if you need any help. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Hi started vaping for about 5 weeks now and have been off siggies sins. Im using a twisp aero which i got as a present. It works but what i have read it could be better. And mods that i can buy to improve on the device . As i dont want to get rid of it well at least not yet. Any advice would be appropriate thanks.


----------



## Lingogrey

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Luna.
> 
> + 1 on the Evic VTC Mini with Cubis as set out by @Lingogrey above. Suggest you start off with the 1.5 ohm Clapton coils - get a few spare ones. And, btw, Joyetech has just released a rebuildable coil head for the Cubis, which makes this setup even better looking at the foreseeable future. The Clapton coils can be vaped between 8 and 20 W.


Awesome! Thanks for that info (on the Cubis rebuildable coil head) @Andre !  Now I want one of those tanks as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Did they just release one!?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape

Hi started vaping for about 5 weeks now and have been off siggies sins. Im using a twisp aero which i got as a present. It works but what i have read it could be better. And mods that i can buy to improve on the device . As i dont want to get rid of it well at least not yet. Any advice would be appropriate thanks.


----------



## Lingogrey

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi started vaping for about 5 weeks now and have been off siggies sins. Im using a twisp aero which i got as a present. It works but what i have read it could be better. And mods that i can buy to improve on the device . As i dont want to get rid of it well at least not yet. Any advice would be appropriate thanks.


Hi @MoneymanVape 

Welcome to the forum and well done on the five weeks!

I haven't used them myself, but according to some posts by @Andre on this forum the Joyetech CLR rebuildable coils provide a much better vaping experience than the stock coils (the Twisp Aero is basically a rebranded Joyetech Ego One device). It would also save you a lot of money as instead of throwing a coil away you could simply rewick it (replace the cotton) or even build an insert a new coil after a few rewicks (the wire would cost you around R 1 - R 2 per coil and the cotton would cost you even less - as compared to R 60 per Aero coil from Twisp).

If you are currently vaping on the 1.0 ohm coils, check out these:
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...s/ego-one-mega-tron-clr-coils-1-0-ohms-5-pack

If you are currently vaping the 0.5 ohm coils, check out these:
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...s/ego-one-mega-tron-clr-coils-0-5-ohms-5-pack

All the best on your vaping journey!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Cobrali said:


> Did they just release one!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


It seems that the launch was today: http://www.joyetech.com/news/bf-rba-head-launching/

Looks like an interesting design too: http://www.joyetech.com/product/bf-rba-head/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @MoneymanVape
> 
> Welcome to the forum and well done on the five weeks!
> 
> I haven't used them myself, but according to some posts by @Andre on this forum the Joyetech CLR rebuildable coils provide a much better vaping experience than the stock coils (the Twisp Aero is basically a rebranded Joyetech Ego One device). It would also save you a lot of money as instead of throwing a coil away you could simply rewick it (replace the cotton) or even build an insert a new coil after a few rewicks (the wire would cost you around R 1 - R 2 per coil and the cotton would cost you even less - as compared to R 60 per Aero coil from Twisp).
> 
> If you are currently vaping on the 1.0 ohm coils, check out these:
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...s/ego-one-mega-tron-clr-coils-1-0-ohms-5-pack
> 
> If you are currently vaping the 0.5 ohm coils, check out these:
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...s/ego-one-mega-tron-clr-coils-0-5-ohms-5-pack
> 
> All the best on your vaping journey!


Thanks alot. I have been checking out vids and post on how to rewire and rewick. Sure ill work it out. Im handy with thing like that. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cobrali said:


> Did they just release one!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Yes - link in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cubis-rba-head.t18974/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cobrali

Lingogrey said:


> It seems that the launch was today: http://www.joyetech.com/news/bf-rba-head-launching/
> 
> Looks like an interesting design too: http://www.joyetech.com/product/bf-rba-head/



Ooh..i can't wait to get one for incoming Cubis!!!


----------



## Cobrali

Andre said:


> Yes - link in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cubis-rba-head.t18974/



I NEED A FEW!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Docvape11

Hi ladies and gents. Ive been on here since november but only recently realised that I never introduced myself. Sorry about that! Anyways, I'm Reinhard, Cape Town based vapers since November 2015, started off with a subox mini kit and still loving it. Thanks for all the great advice, awesome deals on gear and friendly replies. Happy vaping everyone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Docvape11 said:


> Hi ladies and gents. Ive been on here since november but only recently realised that I never introduced myself. Sorry about that! Anyways, I'm Reinhard, Cape Town based vapers since November 2015, started off with a subox mini kit and still loving it. Thanks for all the great advice, awesome deals on gear and friendly replies. Happy vaping everyone


Thanks for the intro Reinhard. Officially welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to all the new members! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big_Al

momoe said:


> hi, momoe here, new to the world of vaping.
> started in December as a way to cut down on the 25-30 i use to smoke daily (intended cutting down only for my daughters health), i started off with a kangertech subox mini and the 25-30 dropped to 0.
> View attachment 44082
> 
> started tasting food, everything smelled different and my house no longer has that filthy stench what initially started off as a health exercise for my daughter has benefited me in the long run.
> 
> i am now 1 month off and i love it.



Great stuff @momoe! That's true, turning off the stinkies to vaping eliminates second hand smoke which many still believe to be worse than actually smoking. Congratulations on making the move! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrenessaM

mildly.inked said:


> Hey guys, name's David, my nic is kind of a description - I consider myself to be "Mildly Inked", right arm is basically sleeved, left is getting there, calves, etc. 3 main ways I derive pleasure from life; My wife & 2 kids, my bike(s)/riding and getting fresh ink when time and money allow.
> 
> I've being smoking for years, not sure exactly how many but I do know the first time I was bust smoking at school I was in Std. 3... and I have been out of school for a loooong time lol. Up to 2.5 packs a day now. I bought a twisp a year or two ago, used it for a while but finally got gatvol with the leaking and constant cleaning as well as how the flavor would weaken (although that was probably more to do with me just getting used to it, saw the term "vapemouth" somewhere). It sat in a draw for a good while but I recently dusted it off and got it going again. Decided I needed something better and was looking to buy the twisp Aero but LUCKILY googled around and found this forum which steered me toward the light and I ended up buying myself an IJUST 2 on Sunday.
> 
> So far, it's awesome, getting decent vape, satisfies my nicotine addiction mostly and I am enjoying it so much more than I ever enjoyed the twisp! My only problem... I am already itching for something bigger/stronger/fancier hahaha. Happy I got the IJUST 2 first though, will do the job for now while I try and decipher the whole Vape scene, it's soooo much more involved than I ever imagined and I have quite a lot to learn and never-mind the e-juices and gazillion options to try and decide on!! I currently have 1 bottle Oplus Yummy Muffin and a bottle of Oplus Yellow Sub - not mad about he Yellow Sub though I must admit.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> So, TL;DR: Very much a n00b, heavy smoker, bought an Ijust2 and ready to learn as much as I can and start the upgrading journey. Sorry for the long intro, I can sometimes go on a bit




Lol by far the best intro I have read thus far. Had me thinking about my smokings days in primary school and blaming the boys when we smelled like smoke. Lol. Welcome to the forum. This is the best place to find something bigger , stronger and fancier. The community is always ready to help out and answer all your questions. Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mildly.inked

Thanks man! Yeah have definitely noticed that the members here are super cool and helpful! Just taking my time to read through the massive amount of useful threads, so much knowledge that has already been shared

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## momoe

Big_Al said:


> Great stuff @momoe! That's true, turning off the stinkies to vaping eliminates second hand smoke which many still believe to be worse than actually smoking. Congratulations on making the move!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @Big_Al: the first few days was the hardest but now i feel like a new person or at least when im eating  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

mildly.inked said:


> Hey guys, name's David, my nic is kind of a description - I consider myself to be "Mildly Inked", right arm is basically sleeved, left is getting there, calves, etc. 3 main ways I derive pleasure from life; My wife & 2 kids, my bike(s)/riding and getting fresh ink when time and money allow.
> 
> I've being smoking for years, not sure exactly how many but I do know the first time I was bust smoking at school I was in Std. 3... and I have been out of school for a loooong time lol. Up to 2.5 packs a day now. I bought a twisp a year or two ago, used it for a while but finally got gatvol with the leaking and constant cleaning as well as how the flavor would weaken (although that was probably more to do with me just getting used to it, saw the term "vapemouth" somewhere). It sat in a draw for a good while but I recently dusted it off and got it going again. Decided I needed something better and was looking to buy the twisp Aero but LUCKILY googled around and found this forum which steered me toward the light and I ended up buying myself an IJUST 2 on Sunday.
> 
> So far, it's awesome, getting decent vape, satisfies my nicotine addiction mostly and I am enjoying it so much more than I ever enjoyed the twisp! My only problem... I am already itching for something bigger/stronger/fancier hahaha. Happy I got the IJUST 2 first though, will do the job for now while I try and decipher the whole Vape scene, it's soooo much more involved than I ever imagined and I have quite a lot to learn and never-mind the e-juices and gazillion options to try and decide on!! I currently have 1 bottle Oplus Yummy Muffin and a bottle of Oplus Yellow Sub - not mad about he Yellow Sub though I must admit.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> So, TL;DR: Very much a n00b, heavy smoker, bought an Ijust2 and ready to learn as much as I can and start the upgrading journey. Sorry for the long intro, I can sometimes go on a bit



Welcome to th forum @mildly.inked 
Thanks for the detailed intro. Glad you found the iJust2. Such a great simple device indeed! If you upgrade, be sure to keep your iJust2 as a second backup device!
Enjoy the forum and your vaping journey. Its a great place here and makes the journey much more fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Welcome to all the new peeps this week


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome @Luna. My first mod was the Kangertech Sub Box Mini. Such a great device, and gives you loads of options. Check out this thread - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/


----------



## MoneymanVape

Hi has anybody tried the cheaper chinese shop ejuice?. Is is the same or could there be some added ingredients thats not good for you?


----------



## Raithlin

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi has anybody tried the cheaper chinese shop ejuice?. Is is the same or could there be some added ingredients thats not good for you?


I try them for fun. Certainly not for taste.


----------



## MoneymanVape

I bought one didnt have much flavour tho. Do you think there is junk inside.?


----------



## Raithlin

MoneymanVape said:


> I bought one didnt have much flavour tho. Do you think there is junk inside.?


Junk, perhaps not. Less than stellar quality components, quite possibly. If you are concerned about that, don't bother. 

Actually, don't bother anyway. The local shops are as concerned about quality as you and I.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi has anybody tried the cheaper chinese shop ejuice?. Is is the same or could there be some added ingredients thats not good for you?


I am chinese and i wouldnt even buy chinese goods..you never know what is in there..just like how some stalls on the road in china use gutter oil or they replace milk tea pearls with cheap rubber!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi has anybody tried the cheaper chinese shop ejuice?. Is is the same or could there be some added ingredients thats not good for you?



Would suggest you stay away from that kaak brother, can be dodgy to say the least. Local vendors are selling very good liquid at a good price, rather go in that direction. You do not have to spend a fortune to get a very decent local liquid. I do not trust the cheap shit being offered, and as I made a decision to improve my health by not smoking, putting dubious quality liquid into my system is to me not the way to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Big_Al

Couldn't agree more with @Neal. If it's going into you body then you should be pedantic about it...only the best will do. You may as well go back to the stinkies. That knock-off juice can only be bad. Just don't do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DrBlaz3

Hi Guys/Gals Been vaping for 2 months or so loving it, maybe too much @Nimatek I blame him entirely for this

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blujeenz

DrBlaz3 said:


> Hi Guys/Gals Been vaping for 2 months or so loving it, maybe too much @Nimatek I blame him entirely for this


Hi and welcome @DrBlaz3 
If you were a smoker before this then you should thank him for extending your lifespan.
If you never smoked before and have become a flavour chaser because of him, then maybe you can hit him up for sponsorship once you slide down the rabbithole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrBlaz3

blujeenz said:


> Hi and welcome @DrBlaz3
> If you were a smoker before this then you should thank him for extending your lifespan.
> If you never smoked before and have become a flavour chaser because of him, then maybe you can hit him up for sponsorship once you slide down the rabbithole.


Oh i'm already way down the hole , a bit of both I stopped 8 years ago started again a few months ago and him and @Wyvern guided me in this direction instead , I have always enjoyed the feel of smoke in my lungs, so vaping is so much better

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz

DrBlaz3 said:


> Oh i'm already way down the hole , a bit of both I stopped 8 years ago started again a few months ago and him and @Wyvern guided me in this direction instead , I have always enjoyed the feel of smoke in my lungs, so vaping is so much better


Yeah can relate, I stopped in '95, there wasnt vape devices then, so I thought Id give it a shot to see what I would have missed.
I've sort of taken to a vape after meals again, like duck butt to pond water.


----------



## DrBlaz3

Only after meals, I think some weekends I breathe more vape than air

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## KingSize

Hey guys (and hopefully girls too)

I've been vaping for a bit over a year now, started with a Kangertech Emow starter kit, moved onto an istick30 with a GSAir tank....then moved onto a Kangertech subtank mini on the istick and started building coils.... thats when the bug really bit! I sold the istick and bought a Evic VTC mini and good lord was I happy that I did! I immediately started building nickel and doing temp control with the evic. I recently bought a Goliath V2 from @Wesley, thanks to the classified section of the forum 

I have to say I only got the 3rd build with SS316L right in the Goliath, there was a steep learning curve compared to building on the subtank mini, but when I finally did, wowza!! I like the fact that I can do tc or power mode with the ss wire in the Goliath.

I still use my subtank mini mostly, now with SS coil, mostly as it still packs a punch on this little device but its lighter on juice and on battery than the Goliath.

And thats been my vaping journey thus far

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

KingSize said:


> Hey guys (and hopefully girls too)
> 
> I've been vaping for a bit over a year now, started with a Kangertech Emow starter kit, moved onto an istick30 with a GSAir tank....then moved onto a Kangertech subtank mini on the istick and started building coils.... thats when the bug really bit! I sold the istick and bought a Evic VTC mini and good lord was I happy that I did! I immediately started building nickel and doing temp control with the evic. I recently bought a Goliath V2 from @Wesley, thanks to the classified section of the forum
> 
> I have to say I only got the 3rd build with SS316L right in the Goliath, there was a steep learning curve compared to building on the subtank mini, but when I finally did, wowza!! I like the fact that I can do tc or power mode with the ss wire in the Goliath.
> 
> I still use my subtank mini mostly, now with SS coil, mostly as it still packs a punch on this little device but its lighter on juice and on battery than the Goliath.
> 
> And thats been my vaping journey thus far



Hey hey @KingSize 
sorri 
welcome dude, sounds like you landed on your feet.
All the best with your vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

DrBlaz3 said:


> Hi Guys/Gals Been vaping for 2 months or so loving it, maybe too much @Nimatek I blame him entirely for this


Oh haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai @DrBlaz3


----------



## Andre

DrBlaz3 said:


> Hi Guys/Gals Been vaping for 2 months or so loving it, maybe too much @Nimatek I blame him entirely for this


Most welcome. Feel free to blame @Nimatek, he has broad shoulders. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

KingSize said:


> Hey guys (and hopefully girls too)
> 
> I've been vaping for a bit over a year now, started with a Kangertech Emow starter kit, moved onto an istick30 with a GSAir tank....then moved onto a Kangertech subtank mini on the istick and started building coils.... thats when the bug really bit! I sold the istick and bought a Evic VTC mini and good lord was I happy that I did! I immediately started building nickel and doing temp control with the evic. I recently bought a Goliath V2 from @Wesley, thanks to the classified section of the forum
> 
> I have to say I only got the 3rd build with SS316L right in the Goliath, there was a steep learning curve compared to building on the subtank mini, but when I finally did, wowza!! I like the fact that I can do tc or power mode with the ss wire in the Goliath.
> 
> I still use my subtank mini mostly, now with SS coil, mostly as it still packs a punch on this little device but its lighter on juice and on battery than the Goliath.
> 
> And thats been my vaping journey thus far


Great journey. Congrats. And most welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrBlaz3

Wyvern said:


> Oh haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai @DrBlaz3


Hey @Wyvern fancy meeting you here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

DrBlaz3 said:


> Hi Guys/Gals Been vaping for 2 months or so loving it, maybe too much @Nimatek I blame him entirely for this



Welcome to the forum @DrBlaz3 
Congrats in the vaping
Way to go @Nimatek - but be careful because DrBlaz3 is blaming you already - haha
Enjoy the forum and your stay here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

KingSize said:


> Hey guys (and hopefully girls too)
> 
> I've been vaping for a bit over a year now, started with a Kangertech Emow starter kit, moved onto an istick30 with a GSAir tank....then moved onto a Kangertech subtank mini on the istick and started building coils.... thats when the bug really bit! I sold the istick and bought a Evic VTC mini and good lord was I happy that I did! I immediately started building nickel and doing temp control with the evic. I recently bought a Goliath V2 from @Wesley, thanks to the classified section of the forum
> 
> I have to say I only got the 3rd build with SS316L right in the Goliath, there was a steep learning curve compared to building on the subtank mini, but when I finally did, wowza!! I like the fact that I can do tc or power mode with the ss wire in the Goliath.
> 
> I still use my subtank mini mostly, now with SS coil, mostly as it still packs a punch on this little device but its lighter on juice and on battery than the Goliath.
> 
> And thats been my vaping journey thus far



Welcome to the forum @KingSize and thanks for the great intro
Congrats on finding your happy place. Vaping is just so sweet when one discovers a super setup that works for you.
Enjoy your stay and all the best for your journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrBlaz3

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @DrBlaz3
> Congrats in the vaping
> Way to go @Nimatek - but be careful because DrBlaz3 is blaming you already - haha
> Enjoy the forum and your stay here.



Is it still blame when considered a "good" thing  lets call it apostasy from big tobacco and Give @Nimatek a badge for chief priest of the order of the coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @DrBlaz3
> Congrats in the vaping
> Way to go @Nimatek - but be careful because DrBlaz3 is blaming you already - haha
> Enjoy the forum and your stay here.



Hey not my fault! I just had to drag another soul down here with my in the quest for the perfect vape experience! Think we may have over saturated his taste buds to start, so many juice options that would make any newbie's mouth water. Took a while to find @DrBlaz3 taste profile though, now just to ensure we keep finding high VG ratios for him.

Welcome to the information overload and FOMO creation world of the forum, may your wallet never recover again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DrBlaz3

Nimatek said:


> Hey not my fault! I just had to drag another soul down here with my in the quest for the perfect vape experience! Think we may have over saturated his taste buds to start, so many juice options that would make any newbie's mouth water. Took a while to find @DrBlaz3 taste profile though, now just to ensure we keep finding high VG ratios for him.
> 
> Welcome to the information overload and FOMO creation world of the forum, may your wallet never recover again



Busy pallet cleansing right now with some nuts and bolts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DrBlaz3 said:


> Hi Guys/Gals Been vaping for 2 months or so loving it, maybe too much @Nimatek I blame him entirely for this



Welcome aboard @DrBlaz3! Congrats on converting to Vaping... and blaming @Nimatek is a great compliment!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

KingSize said:


> I've been vaping for a bit over a year now, started with a Kangertech Emow starter kit



And welcome to the forum @KingSize! You have done pretty well with your choice of kit so far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I've been absent from this thread for awhile now , to all the new members I'd like to wish you a very happy stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Muhammad Peer

Hey guys,
My name is Muhammad.
I'm from Durban, staying in Pretoria while I study Dentistry.
I'm very new to Vaping - I'm trying it to stop smoking cigarettes.
That's basically me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan

Muhammad Peer said:


> Hey guys,
> My name is Muhammad.
> I'm from Durban, staying in Pretoria while I study Dentistry.
> I'm very new to Vaping - I'm trying it to stop smoking cigarettes.
> That's basically me



hey buddy

thats basically all of us... apart from the being from durban, staying in PTA and being a dentist part... but otherwise we all pretty much here because we made a decision to stop smoking. 

so i have to ask.... ???? is it really nicotine that stains teeth or something else inside cigarettes ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Muhammad Peer said:


> Hey guys,
> My name is Muhammad.
> I'm from Durban, staying in Pretoria while I study Dentistry.
> I'm very new to Vaping - I'm trying it to stop smoking cigarettes.
> That's basically me



Well if you are wanting to stop smoking you have come to the right place... we are a family of ex-smokers who are very grateful to vaping! If you have any questions just fire away... there are a lot of experts standing by to rid you of the stinky habit!

And a warm welcome to the friendliest forum you have ever been on!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes

Hi Guys.

Im Jacques. Been using twisp for a few years but never been able to stop smoking while using twisp. One of my friends let me use his reo mech mod yesterday at a braai and its awesome. Had no craving for a sig while is was using the reo. He showed me how to build a coil and told me to join this forum. 

Went online and bought a subtank mini V2 after the braai and some cotton and and wire. Will hopefully get them tomorrow. 

So just 1 question. Will I be able to use the twisp areo battery without harming the subtank? Jan was a long month and cant get a mod right away. I know the subtank will fit because we tried it with my friends 1.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Forfcuksakes said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Im Jacques. Been using twisp for a few years but never been able to stop smoking while using twisp. One of my friends let me use his reo mech mod yesterday at a braai and its awesome. Had no craving for a sig while is was using the reo. He showed me how to build a coil and told me to join this forum.
> 
> Went online and bought a subtank mini V2 after the braai and some cotton and and wire. Will hopefully get them tomorrow.
> 
> So just 1 question. Will I be able to use the twisp areo battery without harming the subtank? Jan was a long month and cant get a mod right away. I know the subtank will fit because we tried it with my friends 1.



hey

so the threaded part of 99% of tanks and drippers are called a 510 thread. 

the twisp aero will work but it will perform as a "mechanical mod" you wont beable to setup variable wattage options so it will fire will all of its power and slowly push out less power as the battery dies. 

if its the bigger aero battery it should give you about a day usage (maybe a tank an a half)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

shaunnadan said:


> hey
> 
> so the threaded part of 99% of tanks and drippers are called a 510 thread.
> 
> the twisp aero will work but it will perform as a "mechanical mod" you wont beable to setup variable wattage options so it will fire will all of its power and slowly push out less power as the battery dies.
> 
> if its the bigger aero battery it should give you about a day usage (maybe a tank an a half)



i also have a sneaky feeling that there might be a mm of overhang from the subtank to the battery. if i remember correctly the aero battery is less than 22mm wide.


----------



## Forfcuksakes

Thanks Shaun.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

@Forfcuksakes.. love the handle 

Welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Forfcuksakes said:


> Thanks Shaun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk





Alex said:


> @Forfcuksakes.. love the handle



i knew i was gonna mess that tag up so i didnt even try, lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Muhammad Peer

shaunnadan said:


> hey buddy
> 
> thats basically all of us... apart from the being from durban, staying in PTA and being a dentist part... but otherwise we all pretty much here because we made a decision to stop smoking.
> 
> so i have to ask.... ???? is it really nicotine that stains teeth or something else inside cigarettes ?


I don't think it is the Nicotine that stains your teeth.
It is Tobacco mostly and possibly other chemicals in the smoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Muhammad Peer said:


> I don't think it is the Nicotine that stains your teeth.
> It is Tobacco mostly and possibly other chemicals in the smoke.



awesome !

so now i can go rub it in all of those yellow teeth smokers. that i have it on good authority from my friend who is from durban but now in PTA and is a dentist that its not the nicotine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Muhammad Peer

I really wouldn't because Nicotine does have a negative influence on oral hygiene


----------



## shaunnadan

Muhammad Peer said:


> I really wouldn't because Nicotine does have a negative influence on oral hygiene



aaah dammit. 

maybe my 1.5mg juices will only make my teeth off-white instead?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Muhammad Peer

shaunnadan said:


> aaah dammit.
> 
> maybe my 1.5mg juices will only make my teeth off-white instead?


I think that you're fine.
Maybe go for a Scale and Polish (that's a clean up in Dentistry jargon) every year or so.


----------



## shaunnadan

Muhammad Peer said:


> I think that you're fine.
> Maybe go for a Scale and Polish (that's a clean up in Dentistry jargon) every year or so.



my last trip to the dentist was with a very harsh german woman. stabbed me around 8 times to numb my jaw, mouth, tongue, cheek and yanked a tooth out with absolute precision. i fear that lady

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Muhammad Peer

shaunnadan said:


> my last trip to the dentist was with a very harsh german woman. stabbed me around 8 times to numb my jaw, mouth, tongue, cheek and yanked a tooth out with absolute precision. i fear that lady


There's something about Germans and their need for precision. Cars, Dentists, ect...
Its awe-inspiring. Or fear-inspiring in your case

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*Attention new members

For those of you based near JHB, please take note of the upcoming ECIGSSA JHB vape meet that will be held on Sat 5 March 2016 in Sandton*.

It's a great opportunity to meet other vapers, try out loads of gear and juices and have a good time. You can also meet some experienced vapers and get help with your coils or advice on anything that you need help on.

It's free to attend, just RSVP with the blue button on the first post at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-march-2016.t18626/

*There are going to be some fabulous prizes on the day. And some great vendors... *

Looking forward to meeting you there. Come say hello. You will meet several members of the Admin and Mod team and loads of enthusiastic friendly vapers. Some will be travelling from far. Don't miss it. It's going to be lots of fun!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Wyvern

@Silver When are we going to organise a cape town one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wyvern said:


> @Silver When are we going to organise a cape town one?



Hi @Wyvern 

ECIGSSA Cape Town Vape meet is busy being planned 

Will get in touch with you soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern

Silver said:


> Hi @Wyvern
> 
> ECIGSSA Cape Town Vape meet is busy being planned
> 
> Will get in touch with you soon


Awesome dude! I just want to put it out there that March 18 - 20 is off the books - its our Cape Town Rage (gaming and pc expo - first time in the cape - so a fair few of us will be there)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

Good Afternoon ecigssa... My name is Ricky and I am from Honeydew Johannesburg.

I recently took up vaping as a alternative to want to quit smoking. Supposedly started last year November, but fell off the wagon quickly in December. For 1 week now I have been fully dependent on my Vape and have since not touched a single stinky.
My current vape equipment is the Kangertech Subox Mini V2. Flavors used thus far: White Label (Cookies and Cream, Berry Yoghurt, Chocolate Doughnut). Gemini (Adam and Eve). Cutwood (Mega Melons).
Still learning more and more with the watts required versus the ohms and VG being used. Little tricky at times but Pixstar (member on ecigssa) has been somewhat helpful and getting me started down the right path.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Neal

Welcome Mate, and big thumbs up on your decision to get off the fags. You will find lots of support from members here, do not be afraid to ask questions, guys (and girls) are really friendly. Hope you enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Maluco_Ricky said:


> Good Afternoon ecigssa... My name is Ricky and I am from Honeydew Johannesburg.
> 
> I recently took up vaping as a alternative to want to quit smoking. Supposedly started last year November, but fell off the wagon quickly in December. For 1 week now I have been fully dependent on my Vape and have since not touched a single stinky.
> My current vape equipment is the Kangertech Subox Mini V2. Flavors used thus far: White Label (Cookies and Cream, Berry Yoghurt, Chocolate Doughnut). Gemini (Adam and Eve). Cutwood (Mega Melons).
> Still learning more and more with the watts required versus the ohms and VG being used. Little tricky at times but Pixstar (member on ecigssa) has been somewhat helpful and getting me started down the right path.



hey ricky 

welcome to the forum 

those are some good juices to start off with, i'm currently finishing off the last few drops of some gemini right now. 

have you started building your own coils yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

shaunnadan said:


> hey ricky
> 
> welcome to the forum
> 
> those are some good juices to start off with, i'm currently finishing off the last few drops of some gemini right now.
> 
> have you started building your own coils yet?



Hi shaunnadan. Thanks for the welcome.

I have not started building my own coils as of yet. But looking to start that now.
My adam and eve juice is almost finished so going to have to re-stock very soon. I have been mixing that flavor with the Mega Melons, and it makes an awesome combination.


----------



## shaunnadan

i squeezed the last drops of enter the dragon out the bottle now. sparingly vaping it. will definitely be placing an order for more!

post some coil pic once you are done building

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coppertop

Hi All, 

I started my vape journey in December 2015. I have just upgraded to a Cuboid with a Smok TFV 4. Really enjoying it. Looking for some yummy doughnut flavors and cake pop... Any ideas ?

Vape on !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WARMACHINE

Coppertop said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking for some yummy doughnut flavors and cake pop... Any ideas ?
> 
> Vape on !



My favorite is Debbie does doughtnuts. Not sure what cake pop is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coppertop

WARMACHINE said:


> My favorite is Debbie does doughtnuts. Not sure what cake pop is.


Mmm Sounds good. Where would i get some ? (Debbie does doughnuts)


----------



## shaunnadan

Coppertop said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I started my vape journey in December 2015. I have just upgraded to a Cuboid with a Smok TFV 4. Really enjoying it. Looking for some yummy doughnut flavors and cake pop... Any ideas ?
> 
> Vape on !



hey @Coppertop

welcome to the forum, and congrats on such an awesome upgrade! that's some serious gear you have there 

mmmmm donuts. there are so many... both local and international .

perhaps post a thread in the who has stock section http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/ and vendors can reply 

cake pop! that sounds delicious, i need to find some in my life. to eat and to vape. will be following close by to see if anyone can help you out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

WARMACHINE said:


> My favorite is Debbie does doughtnuts. Not sure what cake pop is.



one of our vendors sells cake pop !!!!

The Perpetual E Liquids Cake Pop E Liquid is the next big thing! Imagine your favorite lollipop drenched in strawberry frosting and cake! Delicious notes of decadent strawberry frosting, coated onto sweet cake flavors is transcended from the Cake Pop e liquid. Solid flavors that are ripe and juicy, just full and rich. The inhale is sweet, smooth and creamy with all the frosting while the exhale is baked to perfection, giving you warm notes to remind you of how great cake tastes. You get a full flavor on this High VG e liquid making it an e juice to definitely try.

but sadly they are out of stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Coppertop said:


> Mmm Sounds good. Where would i get some ? (Debbie does doughnuts)


Most welcome to the forum. Quite a few vendors stock DDD, try http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...-donuts/products/hardwicks-debbie-does-donuts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maluco_Ricky

Coppertop said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I started my vape journey in December 2015. I have just upgraded to a Cuboid with a Smok TFV 4. Really enjoying it. Looking for some yummy doughnut flavors and cake pop... Any ideas ?
> 
> Vape on !


Debbie Does Doughnuts can also be found on Vape Cartel website. Haven't had the chance to try it yet, but heard it is good. Vape Cartel also stock their own flavors called White Label, they have some doughnut flavors there as well as a personal favorite of mine called Berry Yoghurt!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Coppertop said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I started my vape journey in December 2015. I have just upgraded to a Cuboid with a Smok TFV 4. Really enjoying it. Looking for some yummy doughnut flavors and cake pop... Any ideas ?
> 
> Vape on !



Hey there bud, great to see you finally joined ! Welcome ... I am sure you will find the people on here are great and friendly and always willing to help! 
I learn something every day !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

Maluco_Ricky said:


> Good Afternoon ecigssa... My name is Ricky and I am from Honeydew Johannesburg.
> 
> I recently took up vaping as a alternative to want to quit smoking. Supposedly started last year November, but fell off the wagon quickly in December. For 1 week now I have been fully dependent on my Vape and have since not touched a single stinky.
> My current vape equipment is the Kangertech Subox Mini V2. Flavors used thus far: White Label (Cookies and Cream, Berry Yoghurt, Chocolate Doughnut). Gemini (Adam and Eve). Cutwood (Mega Melons).
> Still learning more and more with the watts required versus the ohms and VG being used. Little tricky at times but Pixstar (member on ecigssa) has been somewhat helpful and getting me started down the right path.


*"...has been somewhat helpful..."* Like hullo!! Lol.
Welcome Ricky, glad you joined the forum. You'll find everything you need to know right here my man! The guys and gals on here are the reason I'm almost 6 months 100% stinky free and you WILL be just fine too.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shaunnadan

Pixstar said:


> *"...has been somewhat helpful..."* Like hullo!! Lol.
> Welcome Ricky, glad you joined the forum. You'll find everything you need to know right here my man! The guys and gals on here are the reason I'm almost 6 months 100% stinky free and you WILL be just fine too.



Unless you get caught in the trap of buying shiny new toys all the time.... Hahaha (evil laugh as I proceed to checkout on another tab) 

We a fun bunch of people that call ourselves the ecigssa family

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raithlin

shaunnadan said:


> Unless you get caught in the trap of buying shiny new toys all the time.... Hahaha (evil laugh as I proceed to checkout on another tab)
> 
> We a fun bunch of people that call ourselves the ecigssa family


Bingo. Thought my iJust2 was great, then caught a glimpse of the RX200... Got me a TFV4 to go with it, then saw a dripper. Not to be outdone (by myself), got me an aromamizer. 

Eish. I'll never win. I keep beating myself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Stephen Metcalfe said:


> Bingo. Thought my iJust2 was great, then caught a glimpse of the RX200... Got me a TFV4 to go with it, then saw a dripper. Not to be outdone (by myself), got me an aromamizer.
> 
> Eish. I'll never win. I keep beating myself.



Well done sir  

I swear I see a glint in some vendors eyes when I walk through their doors, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Hi All,

My name is Ettienne. Started Vaping about 3 weeks ago and must say I am really enjoying it. Went from 20 stinkies a day for 17 years to 2 a day (finishing the stock and then wont buy any more). I currently have a Kanger Subox mini (black) and what an awesome device. Tried that "mainstream" device that you find at their own branded kiosks in shopping malls and sent it back after a week, almost gave up on the vaping idea then I decided to take the plunge and buy a decent device.

Just a question and apologies if not in the correct thread. I bought Foggs Deli Express and At First Flight today (3mg) and tried them as soon as I got home, I must say I am very disappointed with the flavor. Almost none at all in fact, even adjusted wattage down and up from my normal 35 on a 0.5 ohm coil and still nothing. Should I steep these juices and pray they get better or is it possible that these were a bad/old batch?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## NiceDevice

Evening ya'all

I'm Adriaan. I've been vaping for 7 months. I didn't think I was going to get so sucked into vaping! I love it! Been mixing my own juice as well, and although it's frustrating at times, it's fun! I'm currently vaping on a SMOK X Cube Iu and a RFV4 tank. 

Thank for letting me join the forum.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

ettiennedj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Ettienne. Started Vaping about 3 weeks ago and must say I am really enjoying it. Went from 20 stinkies a day for 17 years to 2 a day (finishing the stock and then wont buy any more). I currently have a Kanger Subox mini (black) and what an awesome device. Tried that "mainstream" device that you find at their own branded kiosks in shopping malls and sent it back after a week, almost gave up on the vaping idea then I decided to take the plunge and buy a decent device.
> 
> Just a question and apologies if not in the correct thread. I bought Foggs Deli Express and At First Flight today (3mg) and tried them as soon as I got home, I must say I am very disappointed with the flavor. Almost none at all in fact, even adjusted wattage down and up from my normal 35 on a 0.5 ohm coil and still nothing. Should I steep these juices and pray they get better or is it possible that these were a bad/old batch?


Welcome @ettiennedj and well done on making the switch. Regarding the lack of taste on the new juice; give it time, it sometimes takes a long while for your sense of taste to normalize and recover from smoking, also the juice could maybe just need a bit of steeping time in the back of a cupboard for a few weeks 

Then, you need to tell us more about that avatar pic of yours, here is a great place to do that....
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/so-what-do-you-guys-drive.t16980/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

ettiennedj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Ettienne. Started Vaping about 3 weeks ago and must say I am really enjoying it. Went from 20 stinkies a day for 17 years to 2 a day (finishing the stock and then wont buy any more). I currently have a Kanger Subox mini (black) and what an awesome device. Tried that "mainstream" device that you find at their own branded kiosks in shopping malls and sent it back after a week, almost gave up on the vaping idea then I decided to take the plunge and buy a decent device.
> 
> Just a question and apologies if not in the correct thread. I bought Foggs Deli Express and At First Flight today (3mg) and tried them as soon as I got home, I must say I am very disappointed with the flavor. Almost none at all in fact, even adjusted wattage down and up from my normal 35 on a 0.5 ohm coil and still nothing. Should I steep these juices and pray they get better or is it possible that these were a bad/old batch?



hey buddy 

welcome to the forum and well done on kicking the habit

regarding the juice > it could be a fresh batch that needs to steep. perhaps if you are a bit impatient then you can take a small amount out (like 5ml) and speed steep it. put it in a hot water bath and see if you can detect any flavour change. if it works then best to keep that bottle hidden away for a week or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @ettiennedj
> 
> Then, you need to tell us more about that avatar pic of yours, here is a great place to do that....
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/so-what-do-you-guys-drive.t16980/



i was just about to ask the same thing !


----------



## BumbleBee

NiceDevice said:


> Evening ya'all
> 
> I'm Adriaan. I've been vaping for 7 months. I didn't think I was going to get so sucked into vaping! I love it! Been mixing my own juice as well, and although it's frustrating at times, it's fun! I'm currently vaping on a SMOK X Cube Iu and a RFV4 tank.
> 
> Thank for letting me join the forum.


Welcome @NiceDevice, when you get in to vaping the right way it can really get you "sucked in" 

Your avatar just gave me a bloody good chuckle, thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

NiceDevice said:


> Evening ya'all
> 
> I'm Adriaan. I've been vaping for 7 months. I didn't think I was going to get so sucked into vaping! I love it! Been mixing my own juice as well, and although it's frustrating at times, it's fun! I'm currently vaping on a SMOK X Cube Iu and a RFV4 tank.
> 
> Thank for letting me join the forum.



hallo 

welcome welcome welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ettiennedj

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @ettiennedj and well done on making the switch. Regarding the lack of taste on the new juice; give it time, it sometimes takes a long while for your sense of taste to normalize and recover from smoking, also the juice could maybe just need a bit of steeping time in the back of a cupboard for a few weeks
> 
> Then, you need to tell us more about that avatar pic of yours, here is a great place to do that....
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/so-what-do-you-guys-drive.t16980/


Thanks for the replies. Will let it "mature"  

Will post some info on my beetle

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Maluco_Ricky said:


> Good Afternoon ecigssa... My name is Ricky and I am from Honeydew Johannesburg.
> 
> I recently took up vaping as a alternative to want to quit smoking. Supposedly started last year November, but fell off the wagon quickly in December. For 1 week now I have been fully dependent on my Vape and have since not touched a single stinky.
> My current vape equipment is the Kangertech Subox Mini V2. Flavors used thus far: White Label (Cookies and Cream, Berry Yoghurt, Chocolate Doughnut). Gemini (Adam and Eve). Cutwood (Mega Melons).
> Still learning more and more with the watts required versus the ohms and VG being used. Little tricky at times but Pixstar (member on ecigssa) has been somewhat helpful and getting me started down the right path.



Welcome to the forum @Maluco_Ricky 
"Met" you in the other thread 
Congrats on the 1 week - hardest part done!! Great stuff. Keep it up.
Wishing you all the best for your journey - i am sure you will find a lot of help on this forum.
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Silver

Coppertop said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I started my vape journey in December 2015. I have just upgraded to a Cuboid with a Smok TFV 4. Really enjoying it. Looking for some yummy doughnut flavors and cake pop... Any ideas ?
> 
> Vape on !



Welcome the the forum @Coppertop 
Congrats on the vaping. Great gear you have!
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Silver

ettiennedj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Ettienne. Started Vaping about 3 weeks ago and must say I am really enjoying it. Went from 20 stinkies a day for 17 years to 2 a day (finishing the stock and then wont buy any more). I currently have a Kanger Subox mini (black) and what an awesome device. Tried that "mainstream" device that you find at their own branded kiosks in shopping malls and sent it back after a week, almost gave up on the vaping idea then I decided to take the plunge and buy a decent device.
> 
> Just a question and apologies if not in the correct thread. I bought Foggs Deli Express and At First Flight today (3mg) and tried them as soon as I got home, I must say I am very disappointed with the flavor. Almost none at all in fact, even adjusted wattage down and up from my normal 35 on a 0.5 ohm coil and still nothing. Should I steep these juices and pray they get better or is it possible that these were a bad/old batch?



Welcome to the forum @ettiennedj 
I love your avatar pic!

Congrats on the vaping. You are doing so well! I was a 17 year smoker too. Snap!
Cant help you on the Foggs, I havent tried it. But some juices are more lightly flavoured than others. Also, some juices can taste very different in different setups. 

Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here.


----------



## Silver

NiceDevice said:


> Evening ya'all
> 
> I'm Adriaan. I've been vaping for 7 months. I didn't think I was going to get so sucked into vaping! I love it! Been mixing my own juice as well, and although it's frustrating at times, it's fun! I'm currently vaping on a SMOK X Cube Iu and a RFV4 tank.
> 
> Thank for letting me join the forum.



You are most welcome @NiceDevice 
I feel the same way - vaping is just brilliant!
Hope this place will make it even more brilliant for you. 
Lots of DIY juice enthusiasts here - just check out the relevant E-liquid sections
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NiceDevice

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome @NiceDevice, when you get in to vaping the right way it can really get you "sucked in"
> 
> Your avatar just gave me a bloody good chuckle, thanks



Um, my pleasure

I actually started off with a Twisp... Needles to say it didn't do it for me. It wasn't until the vape conference last year that my partner bought me an eLeaf iStick with a Nautilus tank that I realised vaping is so much better than smoking cigarettes! Since then I've purchased my Smok X Cube II and recently a Trigger Vaperesso! Did I mention that this vaping "addiction" can burn a hole in your pocket at the speed of light 

Anyways, I'm a happy vapor!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mogwai79

Welcome to everyone. 

See you on the flip side....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Mogwai79

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wyvern

Welcome to all the new people on the forum. You are in the right place to further your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Veez

Hi All

First of all great forum, keep it up. I Have been vaping for about 2 years and have been lurking on the forum since the mpt2 days.
the forum was very informative and i never needed to post as all the questions i had were asked and answered in spades, well up to now that is, need a bit of advice but thats for a different thread.

Great Stuff Keep it up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Veez said:


> Hi All
> 
> First of all great forum, keep it up. I Have been vaping for about 2 years and have been lurking on the forum since the mpt2 days.
> the forum was very informative and i never needed to post as all the questions i had were asked and answered in spades, well up to now that is, need a bit of advice but thats for a different thread.
> 
> Great Stuff Keep it up


Most welcome from the shadows. Glad the forum was of help. Happy vaping. Shall watch out for your question(s).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Veez said:


> Hi All
> 
> First of all great forum, keep it up. I Have been vaping for about 2 years and have been lurking on the forum since the mpt2 days.
> the forum was very informative and i never needed to post as all the questions i had were asked and answered in spades, well up to now that is, need a bit of advice but thats for a different thread.
> 
> Great Stuff Keep it up


hey 

welcome to the forum


----------



## BumbleBee

Veez said:


> Hi All
> 
> First of all great forum, keep it up. I Have been vaping for about 2 years and have been lurking on the forum since the mpt2 days.
> the forum was very informative and i never needed to post as all the questions i had were asked and answered in spades, well up to now that is, need a bit of advice but thats for a different thread.
> 
> Great Stuff Keep it up


Welcome @Veez


----------



## PeterHarris

Forfcuksakes said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Im Jacques. Been using twisp for a few years but never been able to stop smoking while using twisp. One of my friends let me use his reo mech mod yesterday at a braai and its awesome. Had no craving for a sig while is was using the reo. He showed me how to build a coil and told me to join this forum.
> 
> Went online and bought a subtank mini V2 after the braai and some cotton and and wire. Will hopefully get them tomorrow.
> 
> So just 1 question. Will I be able to use the twisp areo battery without harming the subtank? Jan was a long month and cant get a mod right away. I know the subtank will fit because we tried it with my friends 1.



hey buddie
only saw your post now - told you this place is full of answers.

welcome btw


----------



## PeterHarris

oh and @Forfcuksakes it is customary to post your vape mail pictures in this thread...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/

i know u got a tesla,  so you must put it up.

hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AniDey

Hey there. 
I was here last year, but fell off the wagon completely. 
Trying to get up again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

AniDey said:


> Hey there.
> I was here last year, but fell off the wagon completely.
> Trying to get up again.



Hey 

Welcome back ! 

Don't beat yourself for falling of the wagon, these things happen. Best thing is to just be positive and soon you will be in full control of that wagon!!! 

Look at me  I already pimped out my wagon with mags and a kick ass sound system !

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

AniDey said:


> Hey there.
> I was here last year, but fell off the wagon completely.
> Trying to get up again.


Welcome back. All the best with your resumed journey. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raithlin

AniDey said:


> Hey there.
> I was here last year, but fell off the wagon completely.
> Trying to get up again.


You're in the right place for the help you need to stay on track this time. Welcome back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Big_Al

AniDey said:


> Hey there.
> I was here last year, but fell off the wagon completely.
> Trying to get up again.



What's important is that you are here again...welcome back!

As long as you get up more times than you fall you'll be alright...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Veez said:


> Hi All
> 
> First of all great forum, keep it up. I Have been vaping for about 2 years and have been lurking on the forum since the mpt2 days.
> the forum was very informative and i never needed to post as all the questions i had were asked and answered in spades, well up to now that is, need a bit of advice but thats for a different thread.
> 
> Great Stuff Keep it up



Welcome _onto _the forum @Veez
Glad you joined us after so long
I remember those mPT2 days with fondness - 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

AniDey said:


> Hey there.
> I was here last year, but fell off the wagon completely.
> Trying to get up again.



Welcome back @AniDey 
Don't worry about falling off the wagon - at least you are back on now!
Tell us how it's going and what you vaping?


----------



## blujeenz

AniDey said:


> Hey there.
> I was here last year, but fell off the wagon completely.
> Trying to get up again.


No shame in falling down, awesome that you're back.
Must be quite a sight checking you flying past on that broom trailing vapour.

small kid:_ ma, ma, a witch just flew past on a Kanger..something jet broom. _

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

AniDey said:


> Hey there.
> I was here last year, but fell off the wagon completely.
> Trying to get up again.


Welcome back @AniDey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AniDey

@Silver
I get my juices from a tabacconist in Ellisras, called Pandora's. 
I have Twisp's cherry fresh,
Amaren's menthol, a bottle each of e-sense's strawberry and peach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

AniDey said:


> @Silver
> I get my juices from a tabacconist in Ellisras, called Pandora's.
> I have Twisp's cherry fresh,
> Amaren's menthol, a bottle each of e-sense's strawberry and peach.



Ok cool @AniDey 
And what device are you using now if I may ask?


----------



## AniDey

blujeenz said:


> No shame in falling down, awesome that you're back.
> Must be quite a sight checking you flying past on that broom trailing vapour.
> 
> small kid:_ ma, ma, a witch just flew past on a Kanger..something jet broom. _


They say mothers in law know how to make a broom go, @blujeenz
Thank you, the laugh I got out of your comment, made my day!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

AniDey said:


> Hey there.
> I was here last year, but fell off the wagon completely.
> Trying to get up again.



Hey @AniDey do not stress if did not work out last time around, hopefully will be better experience going forward. Everyone here on the forum has a common goal regarding getting off the smokes, ask questions, look around and you will find plenty of support.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AniDey

I


Silver said:


> Ok cool @AniDey
> And what device are you using now if I may ask?


 I have a Twisp, about a year old.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal

Hey @AniDey, time for an upgrade, will definitely help you on your journey into vaping, and hopefully get you off the fags. May seem expensive at first but will pay off in the long run.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA

Hi all, lovely forum you got here. I’m Jacques, located in Kempton Park. Off the stinkies for about a month now and still going strong

Using a evic vtc mini with tron tank
Heaven’s lube (Strawberry banana milk) (Danish Puff) (Fruits of Eden)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

DRAGONFLYSA said:


> Hi all, lovely forum you got here. I’m Jacques, located in Kempton Park. Off the stinkies for about a month now and still going strong
> 
> Using a evic vtc mini with tron tank
> Heaven’s lube (Strawberry banana milk) (Danish Puff) (Fruits of Eden)


Most welcome to the forum. You have done the hard yards - congrats. Awesome gear to kick the stinky habit. Next up is to build the CLR coil unit for the TRON. Happy vaping.


----------



## Raithlin

Welcome Jacques. Plenty of shops and support around Kempton Park. Enjoy your stay. 

Sent from my Huawei Ascend Mate 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

DRAGONFLYSA said:


> Hi all, lovely forum you got here. I’m Jacques, located in Kempton Park. Off the stinkies for about a month now and still going strong
> 
> Using a evic vtc mini with tron tank
> Heaven’s lube (Strawberry banana milk) (Danish Puff) (Fruits of Eden)


Welcome to the forum @DRAGONFLYSA, glad you like it, hope you enjoy it here.

Well done on making the switch, you've got a great mod there and those juices sound interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @DRAGONFLYSA . Congrats on staying off the stinkies .


----------



## JohanR7

Hey guys. As you should be able to tell from my Username, my name is Johan.

Bought my first vape, a Kanga Topbox set, with a lot of recommendations from the friendly guys in the chat, mostly Bluejeenz and Andre. Got it from Vipings Vape in Bloem and the service I was given was great.

Happy to be part of the Vape side now and I look forward to attending some vape meets!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raithlin

Welcome Johan! Sounds like you are well taken care of down in Bloem. You coming off the stinkies, or is it a social thing like me? 

Sent from my Huawei Ascend Mate 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohanR7

Stephen Metcalfe said:


> Welcome Johan! Sounds like you are well taken care of down in Bloem. You coming off the stinkies, or is it a social thing like me?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei Ascend Mate 7 using Tapatalk


Thanks  

Just something social like you. Grabbed 3 x 0mg flavours and vaped up a storm last night.

I can see what all the rave was about with the creamy lemon biscuits. That stuff is amazing

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raithlin

JohanR7 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Just something social like you. Grabbed 3 x 0mg flavours and vaped up a storm last night.
> 
> I can see what all the rave was about with the creamy lemon biscuits. That stuff is amazing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yeah, a bottle of that lemon juice lasted less than a week. 

You'll find that a few of the juices everyone raves about don't taste so great at 0mg. It's very much a taste-and-see approach for now, though I am slowly petitioning the juice vendors to take us into account.


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome @JohanR7


----------



## Dubz

Welcome @JohanR7 . Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Andre

JohanR7 said:


> Hey guys. As you should be able to tell from my Username, my name is Johan.
> 
> Bought my first vape, a Kanga Topbox set, with a lot of recommendations from the friendly guys in the chat, mostly Bluejeenz and Andre. Got it from Vipings Vape in Bloem and the service I was given was great.
> 
> Happy to be part of the Vape side now and I look forward to attending some vape meets!


Most welcome. Glad you got sorted with the gear. Happy vaping.


----------



## blujeenz

JohanR7 said:


> Hey guys. As you should be able to tell from my Username, my name is Johan.
> 
> Bought my first vape, a Kanga Topbox set, with a lot of recommendations from the friendly guys in the chat, mostly Bluejeenz and Andre. Got it from Vipings Vape in Bloem and the service I was given was great.
> 
> Happy to be part of the Vape side now and I look forward to attending some vape meets!


Hey man, nice to see you got sorted, local is best. 
You wont be sorry with that combo, all the best with the vape journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StevenToast

Hey! Im new to this forum. I own a Titan Pro BVC coil, and it really doesn't do it for me, hahaha. Help me out with some newbie advice if you wouldn't mind in this thread! http://www.ecigssa.co.za/help-me-move-on-up.t19361/

I'm in Cape Town, and fairly new to vaping. I really enjoy it, its a great substitute for analogs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

StevenToast said:


> Hey! Im new to this forum. I own a Titan Pro BVC coil, and it really doesn't do it for me, hahaha. Help me out with some newbie advice if you wouldn't mind in this thread! http://www.ecigssa.co.za/help-me-move-on-up.t19361/
> 
> I'm in Cape Town, and fairly new to vaping. I really enjoy it, its a great substitute for analogs.


Hi @StevenToast, welcome to the forum 

I'm sure you will get a few recommendations for a more powerful setup pretty soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey

StevenToast said:


> Hey! Im new to this forum. I own a Titan Pro BVC coil, and it really doesn't do it for me, hahaha. Help me out with some newbie advice if you wouldn't mind in this thread! http://www.ecigssa.co.za/help-me-move-on-up.t19361/
> 
> I'm in Cape Town, and fairly new to vaping. I really enjoy it, its a great substitute for analogs.


Hi @StevenToast

Welcome to this awesome forum and I trust you'll enjoy it here! See you soon at your other thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big_Al

Welcome @StevenToast! You'll no doubt have some good advice in your thread in no time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sweet Luke

Hi everyone, Im Luke im 25 from Benoni  I got into vaping from a close friend of mine (Mike Dos Santos) he let my girlfriend know about it and she got me a sub box mini for Christmas, to try get me off smoking. Well it worked like a charm I haven't had a smoke since 24-12-2015 and I'm so glad, vaping is so much better, I can Breath again! 

I've been really getting into DIY flavour making and trying to get some cool tricks down still new & learning and its so fun. This is becoming more of a hobby and I love it! 

Great to see so many people that vape!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Sweet Luke said:


> Hi everyone, Im Luke im 25 from Benoni  I got into vaping from a close friend of mine (Mike Dos Santos) he let my girlfriend know about it and she got me a sub box mini for Christmas, to try get me off smoking. Well it worked like a charm I haven't had a smoke since 24-12-2015 and I'm so glad, vaping is so much better, I can Breath again!
> 
> I've been really getting into DIY flavour making and trying to get some cool tricks down still new & learning and its so fun. This is becoming more of a hobby and I love it!
> 
> Great to see so many people that vape!


Welcome to the forum and to a healthier new you @Sweet Luke 

Vaping certainly is something life changing, and can be very rewarding once you get into the hobby aspect of it.

Hope you enjoy the forum and interacting with all the interesting folks here 

And, nicely done @michael dos santos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sweet Luke

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the forum and to a healthier new you @Sweet Luke
> 
> Vaping certainly is something life changing, and can be very rewarding once you get into the hobby aspect of it.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the forum and interacting with all the interesting folks here
> 
> And, nicely done @michael dos santos



Thanks, yea it seems its going to be a long fun ride!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Sweet Luke said:


> Hi everyone, Im Luke im 25 from Benoni  I got into vaping from a close friend of mine (Mike Dos Santos) he let my girlfriend know about it and she got me a sub box mini for Christmas, to try get me off smoking. Well it worked like a charm I haven't had a smoke since 24-12-2015 and I'm so glad, vaping is so much better, I can Breath again!
> 
> I've been really getting into DIY flavour making and trying to get some cool tricks down still new & learning and its so fun. This is becoming more of a hobby and I love it!
> 
> Great to see so many people that vape!



hey luke

welcome to the forum!!!

hope that you enjoy your stay here and these is lots to learn

hats of to you @michael dos santos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Miz3r

Howdy Ladies and Gents

Names Adam, from George Western Cape ( age 29 )

Using an Eleaf Ijust2, been on ecigs now for almost 2 years and going strong

Wanting too actually upgrade too a new system so will be browsing best places too place an order

Peace out

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raithlin

Miz3r said:


> Howdy Ladies and Gents
> 
> Names Adam, from George Western Cape ( age 29 )
> 
> Using an Eleaf Ijust2, been on ecigs now for almost 2 years and going strong
> 
> Wanting too actually upgrade too a new system so will be browsing best places too place an order
> 
> Peace out


Welcome! I also started on the iJust2 - I still have it as a backup (and to lend to potential vapers ). Best of luck finding the right upgrade, and grats on staying off the stinkies for so long! 

Sent from my Huawei Ascend Mate 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Miz3r said:


> Howdy Ladies and Gents
> 
> Names Adam, from George Western Cape ( age 29 )
> 
> Using an Eleaf Ijust2, been on ecigs now for almost 2 years and going strong
> 
> Wanting too actually upgrade too a new system so will be browsing best places too place an order
> 
> Peace out


 Howzit Miz3r. Welcome. If you thinking of upgrading, check out this link, this is where I started my mod journey.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/


----------



## shaunnadan

Miz3r said:


> Howdy Ladies and Gents
> 
> Names Adam, from George Western Cape ( age 29 )
> 
> Using an Eleaf Ijust2, been on ecigs now for almost 2 years and going strong
> 
> Wanting too actually upgrade too a new system so will be browsing best places too place an order
> 
> Peace out



hey adam

welcome to the forum


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Hi Peeps 

Name is Yashin and I am from Fourways and 31. Started Twisping around 2 years ago and through a friend on this forum upgraded to a Kangertech Kbox Mini (which I also bought through the forum) which I am loving. Have been spending much time reading through all the posts and learning. 

Thanks for having me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome Yashin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrenessaM

Welcome Luke and Adam. Happy vaping.


----------



## blujeenz

Welcome to all of this weeks newb's, @StevenToast from Sunday, @Sweet Luke from Monday and @Miz3r & @OnePowerfulCorsa from today.
You're in the right place for a longer and healthier life.

@PrenessaM I might have found your mind, hard to tell from the outside if its the multi-tasking female version. 









PrenessaM said:


> loosing my mind. loosing my mind! loosing my mind! loving the C.O.V minivolt

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Flux117

Hi all, Sebastian (22) here from Bredell, Kempton Park.
I started vaping to replace cigarettes. After some advice and recommendations from Sweet Luke and Mike Dos Santos I picked up a Subox Mini and have been enjoying it since.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Miz3r said:


> Howdy Ladies and Gents
> 
> Names Adam, from George Western Cape ( age 29 )
> 
> Using an Eleaf Ijust2, been on ecigs now for almost 2 years and going strong
> 
> Wanting too actually upgrade too a new system so will be browsing best places too place an order
> 
> Peace out


Welcome to the forum @Miz3r 

Well done on the 2 years so far, vaping was quite challenging back then. The ijust2 seems so simple now but it's really quite a marvel if you look back at what we started with.


----------



## BumbleBee

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Hi Peeps
> 
> Name is Yashin and I am from Fourways and 31. Started Twisping around 2 years ago and through a friend on this forum upgraded to a Kangertech Kbox Mini (which I also bought through the forum) which I am loving. Have been spending much time reading through all the posts and learning.
> 
> Thanks for having me.


Welcome, good to have you here 

Glad you've stuck with it for this long, isn't it just awesome having such a great range of toys to choose from? 

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Flux117 said:


> Hi all, Sebastian (22) here from Bredell, Kempton Park.
> I started vaping to replace cigarettes. After some advice and recommendations from Sweet Luke and Mike Dos Santos I picked up a Subox Mini and have been enjoying it since.


Hi @Flux117 and welcome to the forum 

@Sweet Luke and @michael dos santos recommended a great kit there, enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## michael dos santos

@BumbleBee looks like im starting my vape army

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BumbleBee

michael dos santos said:


> @BumbleBee looks like im starting my vape army


Well your recruits are well armed, your army will be a force to be reckoned with


----------



## ChrisFJS

Hi guys. I've actually been a member for quite a bit, but never got around to actually introducing myself. My name is Christopher but Chris will do, I'm 20 and I'm from Joburg South. I started on one of those little pens in about August last year and after about 2 weeks of nagging from my buds who vape, I got my first mod, a yellow evic vt kit. Long story short, I now have (including the evic vt kit) another evic vt battery, an eleaf 100w, a fish bone rda, a velocity mini, an iJust2 tank, a box of flavour concentrates (none of which seem to taste nice with one another), a drawer with about 20 little glass dropper bottles and my latest and currently favourite purchase to date, an rx200. I'm now thinking of buying a griffin rta... 

So I guess you could say I'm enjoying vaping and I'm really looking forward to being a more active member of the ecigssa family.

Chris

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee

ChrisFJS said:


> Hi guys. I've actually been a member for quite a bit, but never got around to actually introducing myself. My name is Christopher but Chris will do, I'm 20 and I'm from Joburg South. I started on one of those little pens in about August last year and after about 2 weeks of nagging from my buds who vape, I got my first mod, a yellow evic vt kit. Long story short, I now have (including the evic vt kit) another evic vt battery, an eleaf 100w, a fish bone rda, a velocity mini, an iJust2 tank, a box of flavour concentrates (none of which seem to taste nice with one another), a drawer with about 20 little glass dropper bottles and my latest and currently favourite purchase to date, an rx200. I'm now thinking of buying a griffin rta...
> 
> So I guess you could say I'm enjoying vaping and I'm really looking forward to being a more active member of the ecigssa family.
> 
> Chris


Welcome Chris, it's great that you decided to join in 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## jaymo

Hi guys, my names jamo, been vaping for about 2 years now. Started out on the lil twisps then 1 thing lead to another, now 
i have a cupboard just for vape goodies lol. cant get enough!!
love the site and looking forward to learning more and more...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan

jaymo said:


> Hi guys, my names jamo, been vaping for about 2 years now. Started out on the lil twisps then 1 thing lead to another, now
> i have a cupboard just for vape goodies lol. cant get enough!!
> love the site and looking forward to learning more and more...



Hey buddy 

Welcome to the club ! 

Soon you will promote yourself from Vape cupboard to vape room . Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

jaymo said:


> Hi guys, my names jamo, been vaping for about 2 years now. Started out on the lil twisps then 1 thing lead to another, now
> i have a cupboard just for vape goodies lol. cant get enough!!
> love the site and looking forward to learning more and more...



And a very warm welcome to the forum to another vaper from the Windy City! 

And I feel you... I also started on a Twisp and have a cupboard full now too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome to all the new and not so new members. Enjoy the forum, you're in for a hell of a ride


----------



## UrbanLegend

Hi Ecigssa members!

I am Kevin, i have been vaping since start December.

I reside in Randburg, gauteng.

Ex cigarette smoker (smoked for about 15 years). 

I Have a joytech vtc mini with an Epoch D1, dual twisted 26ga kanthal coils, 2mm ID @ 0.19 ohms 

Vaping some "Vape Candy - freakin TOE jam" (Caramelized kiwi) local juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @PitchAudio . Enjoy your stay here .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PitchAudio said:


> Hi Ecigssa members!
> 
> I am Kevin, i have been vaping since start December.
> 
> I reside in Randburg, gauteng.
> 
> Ex cigarette smoker (smoked for about 15 years).
> 
> I Have a joytech vtc mini with an Epoch D1, dual twisted 26ga kanthal coils, 2mm ID @ 0.19 ohms
> 
> Vaping some "Vape Candy - freakin TOE jam" (Caramelized kiwi) local juice.


Most welcome to the forum, Kevin. You have cloud blowing gear going there. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Welcome to all the new people! Way to many to greet  Hope you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Raithlin

Agreed, @Wyvern! I'm amazed at how many new people arrive on a daily basis. It shows how vaping is picking up socially, which is a good thing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

PitchAudio said:


> Hi Ecigssa members!
> 
> I am Kevin, i have been vaping since start December.
> 
> I reside in Randburg, gauteng.
> 
> Ex cigarette smoker (smoked for about 15 years).
> 
> I Have a joytech vtc mini with an Epoch D1, dual twisted 26ga kanthal coils, 2mm ID @ 0.19 ohms
> 
> Vaping some "Vape Candy - freakin TOE jam" (Caramelized kiwi) local juice.



hey @PitchAudio 

welcome welcome welcome 

thats some decent kit you have, i still enjoy my twisted builds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Günther

Hi everyone im Günther from cape town, my vaping experience started with a a clearo, since then been moving up to a aero,then a ijust2 and currently rolling with a arctic tank and sigelei 75w TC. Been a year of on and off stinkies but mostly making it cloudy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan

Günther said:


> Hi everyone im Günther from cape town, my vaping experience started with a a clearo, since then been moving up to a aero,then a ijust2 and currently rolling with a arctic tank and sigelei 75w TC. Been a year of on and off stinkies but mostly making it cloudy.



hey @Günther 

welcome to the forum and congrats on kicking the habit for a year !

"making it cloudy" is the only way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeeJona

My name is Dwain - vaping since December with the birth of my daughter as the starting point... kinking the stinkies .... 

Vaping was and is still somewhat a new addiction - an addiction to flavor discovery , the next coil built and especially the Vaping community.

One thing that I have noticed in my mission to research every known aspect of this new endevour of "smoking" pleasure is that we in SA need not to stand back on our flavors and local brands ... Yes i know you can wait to wick and vape on a newly purchase anti-smoking elixir... but with the right amount of steeping and wattage we can surely say some of our flavours and liquids surpasses those expensive US elixirs....

Any how - I love each moment of this ... especially the look on the non vapers face when they catch a wiff of my vape exhale... Sweet and small pleasures I know.

One thing that I would love to get from this forum is contacts and leads in starting a new revolution Dum dum dummmmm... re-vape-a-lution!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raithlin

DeeJona said:


> My name is Dwain - vaping since December with the birth of my daughter as the starting point... kinking the stinkies ....
> 
> Vaping was and is still somewhat a new addiction - an addiction to flavor discovery , the next coil built and especially the Vaping community.
> 
> One thing that I have noticed in my mission to research every known aspect of this new endevour of "smoking" pleasure is that we in SA need not to stand back on our flavors and local brands ... Yes i know you can wait to wick and vape on a newly purchase anti-smoking elixir... but with the right amount of steeping and wattage we can surely say some of our flavours and liquids surpasses those expensive US elixirs....
> 
> Any how - I love each moment of this ... especially the look on the non vapers face when they catch a wiff of my vape exhale... Sweet and small pleasures I know.
> 
> One thing that I would love to get from this forum is contacts and leads in starting a new revolution Dum dum dummmmm... re-vape-a-lution!!!!


Exactly! Welcome! I say the same about our local flavours. I refuse to vape or stock international brands for that reason. They are MORE than good enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

DeeJona said:


> My name is Dwain - vaping since December with the birth of my daughter as the starting point... kinking the stinkies ....
> 
> Vaping was and is still somewhat a new addiction - an addiction to flavor discovery , the next coil built and especially the Vaping community.
> 
> One thing that I have noticed in my mission to research every known aspect of this new endevour of "smoking" pleasure is that we in SA need not to stand back on our flavors and local brands ... Yes i know you can wait to wick and vape on a newly purchase anti-smoking elixir... but with the right amount of steeping and wattage we can surely say some of our flavours and liquids surpasses those expensive US elixirs....
> 
> Any how - I love each moment of this ... especially the look on the non vapers face when they catch a wiff of my vape exhale... Sweet and small pleasures I know.
> 
> One thing that I would love to get from this forum is contacts and leads in starting a new revolution Dum dum dummmmm... re-vape-a-lution!!!!



Local flavours rock! 95% of my juices are local and IMO their better than many of the international juices I have sampled.
I share your mission and I also quit December last year, bad time with all that alcohol during the festive period, but I made it through unscathed.

I love how non-vapers/smokers all start off with how vaping is worse than smoking, then you chuck a few clouds and they just look amazed (read jealous)

Currently doing vape-evangelism missionary at work, brought 2 more smokers into the fold this week. They waiting for month-end to buy their kit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Howzit @DeeJona, welcome to the forum. It's great having you share your enthusiasm with us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Big_Al

DeeJona said:


> My name is Dwain - vaping since December with the birth of my daughter as the starting point... kinking the stinkies ....
> 
> Vaping was and is still somewhat a new addiction - an addiction to flavor discovery , the next coil built and especially the Vaping community.
> 
> One thing that I have noticed in my mission to research every known aspect of this new endevour of "smoking" pleasure is that we in SA need not to stand back on our flavors and local brands ... Yes i know you can wait to wick and vape on a newly purchase anti-smoking elixir... but with the right amount of steeping and wattage we can surely say some of our flavours and liquids surpasses those expensive US elixirs....
> 
> Any how - I love each moment of this ... especially the look on the non vapers face when they catch a wiff of my vape exhale... Sweet and small pleasures I know.
> 
> One thing that I would love to get from this forum is contacts and leads in starting a new revolution Dum dum dummmmm... re-vape-a-lution!!!!



@DeeJona Welcome! I agree 100% with your comment on SA juices. We have local juices that are absolutely top drawer. The import stuff is good as an exercise in seeing what the guys across the pond are into bit in terms of quality and flavour our guys and girls are definitely on point. We are the re-vape-a-lution!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morne M235i

Hello everyone new to the forum. Been vaping for a year but have no idea to all the terminology in the vaping world

Vaping with two eleaf mods and have the kangertech tank as well as the eleaf gs tank

Hope to learn a lot as I am very uneducated

Have a good one 

Morne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Morne M235i said:


> Hello everyone new to the forum. Been vaping for a year but have no idea to all the terminology in the vaping world
> 
> Vaping with two eleaf mods and have the kangertech tank as well as the eleaf gs tank
> 
> Hope to learn a lot as I am very uneducated
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> Morne


Welcome Morne. You have some decent kit. Let the addiction begin 

Here is a nice thread with terminology, will definitely help

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-comprehensive-glossary-to-vaping-lingo.t14868/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raithlin

Welcome Morné. That kit is pretty much how my wife started, and those Kangertech mods of hers are still going strong. Sounds like you had good advice from the beginning.


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @Morne M235i, I'm sure you'll have all the lingo down pat in no time.

Here's something to get you started.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-comprehensive-glossary-to-vaping-lingo.t14868/#post-313169


----------



## Xaos

Hi guys, I'm Matt.

Not new to vaping but new to the forum. Just started exploring sub-ohm vaping and I am about to start experimenting with DIY juice.

Looking forward to learning as much as I can from here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Xaos said:


> Hi guys, I'm Matt.
> 
> Not new to vaping but new to the forum. Just started exploring sub-ohm vaping and I am about to start experimenting with DIY juice.
> 
> Looking forward to learning as much as I can from here!


Welcome Matt! I'm also Matt!

What kit you using at the moment?

Also, load up a cool profile pic so we can recognise your posts easier!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Xaos

Heya,

I've got an Evic VTC and an Ego One tank right now. Trying to decide what to get next


----------



## PrenessaM

blujeenz said:


> Welcome to all of this weeks newb's, @StevenToast from Sunday, @Sweet Luke from Monday and @Miz3r & @OnePowerfulCorsa from today.
> You're in the right place for a longer and healthier life.
> 
> @PrenessaM I might have found your mind, hard to tell from the outside if its the multi-tasking female version.




HAHAHAHAHa! ah buddy u totally made my Friday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Xaos said:


> Hi guys, I'm Matt.
> 
> Not new to vaping but new to the forum. Just started exploring sub-ohm vaping and I am about to start experimenting with DIY juice.
> 
> Looking forward to learning as much as I can from here!


Hey @Xaos 

Welcome to the forum  

If you are interested in diy, here's a good place to start http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/


----------



## Oshkosh o

Hi Guys, New at Vaping need to chuck the siggie habit as it is really affecting my health. 
Bought a E leaf 2 from your recommendations surfing the forum man what a blast bit of an adjustment but as long as it is a positive. Thanks to the guys who know!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Oshkosh o said:


> Hi Guys, New at Vaping need to chuck the siggie habit as it is really affecting my health.
> Bought a E leaf 2 from your recommendations surfing the forum man what a blast bit of an adjustment but as long as it is a positive. Thanks to the guys who know!!



Welcome buddy

It is a bit of an adjustment at first, but just keep to it and you will kick that habit ! Boom!


----------



## blujeenz

Oshkosh o said:


> Hi Guys, New at Vaping need to chuck the siggie habit as it is really affecting my health.
> Bought a E leaf 2 from your recommendations surfing the forum man what a blast bit of an adjustment but as long as it is a positive. Thanks to the guys who know!!


Welcome to the forum.
You're on the path that winners travel, not always easy, but definitely worth it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## **Vape Dutchess**

I'm not all that new to the vape community. Been vaping for some time now and loving it... looking to make my name in the vape community and bring something new and big to the local markets. Ambitious and wanting to build a brand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Welcome dutchess I'm sure your going find you like it here 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## **Vape Dutchess**

Hey there
Been here for some time now... exactly wat i've been looking for!!!!
Thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Hi @**Vape Dutchess**


----------



## Nimatek

Alex said:


> Hi @**Vape Dutchess**
> View attachment 45781


Only because you are wrangling the budget for the next mod  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

**Vape Dutchess** said:


> I'm not all that new to the vape community. Been vaping for some time now and loving it... looking to make my name in the vape community and bring something new and big to the local markets. Ambitious and wanting to build a brand.



Welcome to the forum @**Vape Dutchess** 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## nateoh8

Hi There Guys

Im a noob vaper from PE
Iv been vaping for about a year just to stop smoking

but started to enjoy it as a hobby if I could call it that

still smoking on a baby Mini Nautilus and an ijust d16 ,Also have a aspire k1
and a normal ego battery

Buying a new much bigger mod this week,Part of the reason for joining

shot

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome nateoh8. What mod you considering ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nateoh8

As Far as batteries go something like kangertech Kbox,or the smok xcube, Atomisers im not to sure,I dont really want to build coils as to yet,Money wise u know,but def something sub-ohm,What do u using bru?


----------



## Rob Fisher

nateoh8 said:


> As Far as batteries go something like kangertech Kbox,or the smok xcube, Atomisers im not to sure,I dont really want to build coils as to yet,Money wise u know,but def something sub-ohm,What do u using bru?



1st Choice - EVIC Mini Mod and Top Tank Mini as your tank.
2nd Choice - Top Tank Mini kit with mod included.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## nateoh8

I was considering the evic kit on vclub ,Im stil new to actual mods etc so ja..it looks sick aswell,Think i might just get that ,then just to get the bat,Thanx for advice,I just heard from friends about the xcub and the kangertech kbox and saw them online,But il shop around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Evic mini and Kbox are great devices. Evic can do temp control. You won't go wrong with either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raithlin

nateoh8 said:


> I was considering the evic kit on vclub ,Im stil new to actual mods etc so ja..it looks sick aswell,Think i might just get that ,then just to get the bat,Thanx for advice,I just heard from friends about the xcub and the kangertech kbox and saw them online,But il shop around


Don't shop around. Get the VTC Mini mod and a Cubis tank. Sorted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nateoh8

Thanx i think ima do that,Within this week shot so much, Didnt know i was gna get advice this quickly

Sent from my D2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## nateoh8

AlleyCat Vapes said:


> Don't shop around. Get the VTC Mini mod and a Cubis tank. Sorted.


Shot for the advice man


----------



## nateoh8

WARMACHINE said:


> Evic mini and Kbox are great devices. Evic can do temp control. You won't go wrong with either


Shot for the advice bru

Sent from my D2005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

nateoh8 said:


> Hi There Guys
> 
> Im a noob vaper from PE
> Iv been vaping for about a year just to stop smoking
> 
> but started to enjoy it as a hobby if I could call it that
> 
> still smoking on a baby Mini Nautilus and an ijust d16 ,Also have a aspire k1
> and a normal ego battery
> 
> Buying a new much bigger mod this week,Part of the reason for joining
> 
> shot





AlleyCat Vapes said:


> Don't shop around. Get the VTC Mini mod and a Cubis tank. Sorted.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on being stinky free for so long. 

+1 on the VTC Mini with Cubis.

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nateoh8

Thanx yeah VTC seems like the best option to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muizz Alias

Hi too all Vape Scene in South Africa,
My Name is Muizz Alias, im from (Kuala Lumpur) Malaysia and working in Johannesburg as Engineer.
Im start Vaping in 2012 in my country (Malaysia) and i hope i will enjoy vape in south africa.

thanks

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raithlin

Muizz Alias said:


> Hi too all Vape Scene in South Africa,
> My Name is Muizz Alias, im from (Kuala Lumpur) Malaysia and working in Johannesburg as Engineer.
> Im start Vaping in 2012 in my country (Malaysia) and i hope i will enjoy vape in south africa.
> 
> thanks


Big welcome!! I'd imagine you enjoy vaping wherever in the world you may be. Shout if we can help at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal

Only been away from forum for a few days, amazed at how many new members we have on forum! Big welcome to you all, hope you dig this site as much as I do. At the rate the forum is growing it will take an army of millions to stop us...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

Howsit 

Noob vapor from jhb. Been vaping for almost a month now. 
My smog machines are istick 60w with melo 2 
And rx200 with uwell crown tanks stainless steel and black. 
Intend on gaining lotsa knowledge here and having fun 

Thanks ppl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mystique Vape

Evening All 

So i would say I'm so new to the forum but not so new. A bit confusing i would say, i did introduce myself once before when creating a profile but it aint there no more so i though i would do a very short intro again. 

Im Ricky from Mystique Vape, not really a big fan of writing as i am terrible at and never know what to say... i guess I'm much more of a floater and observer. i use to be an extreme hubbly smoker and came across vaping around 11 month ago, was a rough ride at first and really struggle to let go of that pipe. Around july 2015 i really started to take it seriously and here we are today, driven through passion.

looking forward to growing my knowledge and sharing the same with community

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Mac75 said:


> Howsit
> 
> Noob vapor from jhb. Been vaping for almost a month now.
> My smog machines are istick 60w with melo 2
> And rx200 with uwell crown tanks stainless steel and black.
> Intend on gaining lotsa knowledge here and having fun
> 
> Thanks ppl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome Mac75

You have some cool kit. You will gain loads of knowledge, and feel free to ask as many questions.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Mystique Vape said:


> Evening All
> 
> So i would say I'm so new to the forum but not so new. A bit confusing i would say, i did introduce myself once before when creating a profile but it aint there no more so i though i would do a very short intro again.
> 
> Im Ricky from Mystique Vape, not really a big fan of writing as i am terrible at and never know what to say... i guess I'm much more of a floater and observer. i use to be an extreme hubbly smoker and came across vaping around 11 month ago, was a rough ride at first and really struggle to let go of that pipe. Around july 2015 i really started to take it seriously and here we are today, driven through passion.
> 
> looking forward to growing my knowledge and sharing the same with community



Howzit Ricky


----------



## Smoke

Hi guys I'm new to the forum. The Name's Christopher. Quit smoking cigarettes about 6 months back when I discovered Vaping. Never looked back. Vaping has become a way of life as well as a hobby. Love building and trying out new juice.
But that's my story.
Love the forum too 
And my set up is a M80 Smok with UD Goblin rba

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raithlin

Smoke said:


> Hi guys I'm new to the forum. The Name's Christopher. Quit smoking cigarettes about 6 months back when I discovered Vaping. Never looked back. Vaping has become a way of life as well as a hobby. Love building and trying out new juice.
> But that's my story.
> Love the forum too


Welcome! I'm sure you'll find plenty of like minded individuals right here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Smoke said:


> Hi guys I'm new to the forum. The Name's Christopher. Quit smoking cigarettes about 6 months back when I discovered Vaping. Never looked back. Vaping has become a way of life as well as a hobby. Love building and trying out new juice.
> But that's my story.
> Love the forum too
> And my set up is a M80 Smok with UD Goblin rba


awesome dude, welcome - you have definitely come to the right place... what's your current setup? and your favorite juice?


----------



## CasualVapor

Hi, My name is Christo and I started Vaping about 6 months ago.
This helped me stop smoking and I'm loving it...

I currently have the Mello 2 Tank and prefer the 0.5Ohm coils..
I was using the iJust2 battery but its started giving me problems a few days ago, I am looking to get me the ELeaf iStick 60W now..

My favorite juice must be the Creamy Clouds - Lemon Biscuit (3mg) but I still have allot to taste before I make that my final favorite..

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

CasualVapor said:


> Hi, My name is Christo and I started Vaping about 6 months ago.
> This helped me stop smoking and I'm loving it...
> 
> I currently have the Mello 2 Tank and prefer the 0.5Ohm coils..
> I was using the iJust2 battery but its started giving me problems a few days ago, I am looking to get me the ELeaf iStick 60W now..
> 
> My favorite juice must be the Creamy Clouds - Lemon Biscuit (3mg) but I still have allot to taste before I make that my final favorite..


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Enjoy your flavour journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raithlin

CasualVapor said:


> Hi, My name is Christo and I started Vaping about 6 months ago.
> This helped me stop smoking and I'm loving it...
> 
> I currently have the Mello 2 Tank and prefer the 0.5Ohm coils..
> I was using the iJust2 battery but its started giving me problems a few days ago, I am looking to get me the ELeaf iStick 60W now..
> 
> My favorite juice must be the Creamy Clouds - Lemon Biscuit (3mg) but I still have allot to taste before I make that my final favorite..


Welcome, Christo. Lovely beginners tank, that. Look around, you'll find plenty of juices to burn through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big_Al

CasualVapor said:


> Hi, My name is Christo and I started Vaping about 6 months ago.
> This helped me stop smoking and I'm loving it...
> 
> I currently have the Mello 2 Tank and prefer the 0.5Ohm coils..
> I was using the iJust2 battery but its started giving me problems a few days ago, I am looking to get me the ELeaf iStick 60W now..
> 
> My favorite juice must be the Creamy Clouds - Lemon Biscuit (3mg) but I still have allot to taste before I make that my final favorite..



Welcome Christo! Lemon Biscuit sets the bar quite high. It is a fantastic juice. Try Paulie's juices as well. They have just come out and to my knowledge they are made by the same person.

An eLeaf TC60 with a Melo 2 is a solid device. Even though I'm into building coils I still use my eStick and Melo 2 as a daily Vape.

Good luck with all the juice tasting! There is so much amazing juice out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Mac75 said:


> Howsit
> 
> Noob vapor from jhb. Been vaping for almost a month now.
> My smog machines are istick 60w with melo 2
> And rx200 with uwell crown tanks stainless steel and black.
> Intend on gaining lotsa knowledge here and having fun
> 
> Thanks ppl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hey @Mac75 

welcome to the forum

awesome gear btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Smoke said:


> Hi guys I'm new to the forum. The Name's Christopher. Quit smoking cigarettes about 6 months back when I discovered Vaping. Never looked back. Vaping has become a way of life as well as a hobby. Love building and trying out new juice.
> But that's my story.
> Love the forum too
> And my set up is a M80 Smok with UD Goblin rba



hey @Smoke 

welcome buddy

you could make a vaping brochure with your introduction. best 3 words ever ! " Never looked back "

very cool setup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kamiel

Hey guys, Kamiel here. I'm a 30 year old Capetonian and I'm an ex-smoker and have been a vaper since 2012. I started getting really, really into it around 2014, and then by 2015, vape life become my life. I'm a writer, a marketing pro, a blogger and soon-to-be vlogger. 

My personal page, Ohmnipotent, is still very new although I have a couple of mod/tank reviews up. Feel free to peruse and to criticise as is your right. Be warned, it's not nearly as technical as other vape sites, but it compensates with, maybe in-vain, attempts at humour and personality. 

I'm here to learn, to share, to make some friends and maybe get the inside track on a second hand DNA 200 mod.  Cheers guys and thanks for having me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE

Kamiel said:


> Hey guys, Kamiel here. I'm a 30 year old Capetonian and I'm an ex-smoker and have been a vaper since 2012. I started getting really, really into it around 2014, and then by 2015, vape life become my life. I'm a writer, a marketing pro, a blogger and soon-to-be vlogger.
> 
> My personal page, Ohmnipotent, is still very new although I have a couple of mod/tank reviews up. Feel free to peruse and to criticise as is your right. Be warned, it's not nearly as technical as other vape sites, but it compensates with, maybe in-vain, attempts at humour and personality.
> 
> I'm here to learn, to share, to make some friends and maybe get the inside track on a second hand DNA 200 mod.  Cheers guys and thanks for having me.


Welcome Kamiel...interesting review on the cricket


----------



## Kamiel

WARMACHINE said:


> Welcome Kamiel...interesting review on the cricket


Thank you, sir. I'll certainly try to keep it interesting. The Geekvape Griffin is next on my list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Kamiel said:


> Thank you, sir. I'll certainly try to keep it interesting. The Geekvape Griffon is next on my list.


Excellent, Geekvape are making some wicked kit at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel

WARMACHINE said:


> Excellent, Geekvape are making some wicked kit at the moment


Tell me about it. I even want their Ohm reader. Looks like a Coil Master killer.


----------



## Fiddle|tweak

Hi I am Jacques been vaping for about two and a half years. Building coils and tweaking for almost a year. I started with those green leaf crap types then went to the cheap Chinese pen types. I then went to twisp, it was an upgrade from the rest, but had its problems too witch I tweaked with an o-ring here and a drill bit there. I got into coil building on it and what an improvement, the cotton wicked better and a buddy helped me drill two coils for better air. I then had problems with my battery and got a nemises and a I stick 30. After that I got the Orched and a kayfun. I then built my own box mod, and bought a patriot which I drilled air holes into. Now I am waiting for new gear from a local vendor. Can't wait. I'm not a noob vaper, but I am definitely not a know it all either, so enjoy and thanks for an awesome forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## NewOobY

Fiddle&tweak said:


> Hi I am Jacques been vaping for about two and a half years. Building coils and tweaking for almost a year. I started with those green leaf crap types then went to the cheap Chinese pen types. I then went to twisp, it was an upgrade from the rest, but had its problems too witch I tweaked with an o-ring here and a drill bit there. I got into coil building on it and what an improvement, the cotton wicked better and a buddy helped me drill two coils for better air. I then had problems with my battery and got a nemises and a I stick 30. After that I got the Orched and a kayfun. I then built my own box mod, and bought a patriot which I drilled air holes into. Now I am waiting for new gear from a local vendor. Can't wait. I'm not a noob vaper, but I am definitely not a know it all either, so enjoy and thanks for an awesome forum.



welcome bro, seems like you are a Mr DIY , speaking of DIY have you tried your hand at DIY jooses? If yes, please head over the the DIY ejuice threads and post up a lekka recipe for us newbie DIY'ers.


----------



## Fiddle|tweak

NewOobY said:


> welcome bro, seems like you are a Mr DIY , speaking of DIY have you tried your hand at DIY jooses? If yes, please head over the the DIY ejuice threads and post up a lekka recipe for us newbie DIY'ers.


 no not really, I have made a vg coffee blend once that worked well on my dripper but only the dripper cause its real dence. I have a list of things I want so I can start but it will have to wait till I saved up. I don't wanna get it in drips and drabs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY

Fiddle&tweak said:


> no not really, I have made a vg coffee blend once that worked well on my dripper but only the dripper cause its real dence. I have a list of things I want so I can start but it will have to wait till I saved up. I don't wanna get it in drips and drabs.



makes sense, you speaking of CUD budget , just wanna say CUD always wins.


----------



## Fiddle|tweak

NewOobY said:


> makes sense, you speaking of CUD budget , just wanna say CUD always wins.


Thanks that plus waiting for retrenchment, so I need to save a bit anyway. Who knows how long it will take to find a job again with all the places that are closing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Fiddle&tweak said:


> Thanks that plus waiting for retrenchment, so I need to save a bit anyway. Who knows how long it will take to find a job again with all the places that are closing.


Another time when and eish/unlucky rating would work - sorry to hear bro. Hope everything works out. 
Vape on and vape stronk


----------



## Fiddle|tweak

NewOobY said:


> Another time when and eish/unlucky rating would work - sorry to hear bro. Hope everything works out.
> Vape on and vape stronk


Always thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Fiddle&tweak said:


> Hi I am Jacques been vaping for about two and a half years. Building coils and tweaking for almost a year. I started with those green leaf crap types then went to the cheap Chinese pen types. I then went to twisp, it was an upgrade from the rest, but had its problems too witch I tweaked with an o-ring here and a drill bit there. I got into coil building on it and what an improvement, the cotton wicked better and a buddy helped me drill two coils for better air. I then had problems with my battery and got a nemises and a I stick 30. After that I got the Orched and a kayfun. I then built my own box mod, and bought a patriot which I drilled air holes into. Now I am waiting for new gear from a local vendor. Can't wait. I'm not a noob vaper, but I am definitely not a know it all either, so enjoy and thanks for an awesome forum.


Hi there Jaques. Welcome! Nice to have you on board. You sound very industrious. Hope you enjoy the site....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CasualVapor

Thanx I will try Paulie's juices as well.. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiddle|tweak

Waine said:


> Hi there Jaques. Welcome! Nice to have you on board. You sound very industrious. Hope you enjoy the site....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I try anything, for example my first coil build was using kanthal wire from a burnt out solder iron. I recieved my orchid it was too airy for me, and I took insulting from wire and fit it into the air holes, the drip tip was uncomfortably broad, so I sat for two hours with a file a drill, and built my own drip tip. Sometimes I fail miserably, but I just start fresh till I am happy. I love tweaking and playing, it keeps me busy and the wife loves it that I vape, so she doesn't mind, as long as I help out with the kids too. My new gear should arrive tomorrow or Monday, so playtime is close.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## morras

good morning all

I am a newbie here , my name is morne and in am from Rustenburg.

I used a twisp about a year ago but that didn't last long , had various problems like leaking juice and juice in my mouth from time to time.

I now want get of normal smokes and do the vape thing , would love some advice on what started kit to get.......

I presume that I would need something that is a good all rounder , good for mouth to lung and maybe later straight lung hits.

There are so many devices and started kit on the market that choosing seems impossible.was thinking about a kango 75 w mini nano ?.

Any advice on devices and juices for a beginner would be greatly appreciated. Also on what the best vendor for me to buy from would be , is there any vape shop in rustenburg ?

Looking forward to the responses......


----------



## Raithlin

morras said:


> good morning all
> 
> I am a newbie here , my name is morne and in am from Rustenburg.
> 
> I used a twisp about a year ago but that didn't last long , had various problems like leaking juice and juice in my mouth from time to time.
> 
> I now want get of normal smokes and do the vape thing , would love some advice on what started kit to get.......
> 
> I presume that I would need something that is a good all rounder , good for mouth to lung and maybe later straight lung hits.
> 
> There are so many devices and started kit on the market that choosing seems impossible.was thinking about a kango 75 w mini nano ?.
> 
> Any advice on devices and juices for a beginner would be greatly appreciated. Also on what the best vendor for me to buy from would be , is there any vape shop in rustenburg ?
> 
> Looking forward to the responses......


Talk about a can of worms... 

Welcome! There are a ton of good juices out there (depends on your taste), and the hardware depends on your budget. I started with an Eleaf iJust2, and my wife started on Kangertech KBOX Mini. 

As for local shops, I'm not sure (though I'm sure others will chime in). I'd also look at the vendors listed here - quite a few of us do free shipping.

Good luck, and happy vaping!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

morras said:


> good morning all
> 
> I am a newbie here , my name is morne and in am from Rustenburg.
> 
> I used a twisp about a year ago but that didn't last long , had various problems like leaking juice and juice in my mouth from time to time.
> 
> I now want get of normal smokes and do the vape thing , would love some advice on what started kit to get.......
> 
> I presume that I would need something that is a good all rounder , good for mouth to lung and maybe later straight lung hits.
> 
> There are so many devices and started kit on the market that choosing seems impossible.was thinking about a kango 75 w mini nano ?.
> 
> Any advice on devices and juices for a beginner would be greatly appreciated. Also on what the best vendor for me to buy from would be , is there any vape shop in rustenburg ?
> 
> Looking forward to the responses......


Most welcome to the forum. And good luck with your vaping journey to kick the stinky habit. 

Consider the Evic VTC Mini with Cubis tank or Kanger Toptank Mini available from here and here and here. This vendor also has a good variety of juices.

More information on the Kanger tank here (only difference is the one here cannot be filled from the top).
More information on the Cubis tank here.

Do shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## BibbyBubbly

CasualVapor said:


> Hi, My name is Christo and I started Vaping about 6 months ago.
> This helped me stop smoking and I'm loving it...
> 
> I currently have the Mello 2 Tank and prefer the 0.5Ohm coils..
> I was using the iJust2 battery but its started giving me problems a few days ago, I am looking to get me the ELeaf iStick 60W now..
> 
> My favorite juice must be the Creamy Clouds - Lemon Biscuit (3mg) but I still have allot to taste before I make that my final favorite..



Hi @CasualVapor. Trying out new juice can be costly. I see you motioned that you are still going to try Paulie's juices. If you like guava, no need to fear wasting your money on Paulie's, its an absolutely stunning juice and most definitely an ADV.


----------



## CasualVapor

Hi @BibbyBubbly, I will give that one a try as well as the Ice Cream..
I cant wait till payday hahaha..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Waine

morras said:


> good morning all
> 
> I am a newbie here , my name is morne and in am from Rustenburg.
> 
> I used a twisp about a year ago but that didn't last long , had various problems like leaking juice and juice in my mouth from time to time.
> 
> I now want get of normal smokes and do the vape thing , would love some advice on what started kit to get.......
> 
> I presume that I would need something that is a good all rounder , good for mouth to lung and maybe later straight lung hits.
> 
> There are so many devices and started kit on the market that choosing seems impossible.was thinking about a kango 75 w mini nano ?.
> 
> Any advice on devices and juices for a beginner would be greatly appreciated. Also on what the best vendor for me to buy from would be , is there any vape shop in rustenburg ?
> 
> Looking forward to the responses......




Hi there and welcome to this site. I also started with the Twisp Aero. I won't say any more that has not been said. My suggestion is buy the iJust 2 kit. It is extremely reasonably priced for what you get. You wont be sorry, take my word for it.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Pyro

Hi all,

Stopped smoking over a decade ago, and then started vaping over December while trying to convince the wife that vaping is better than smoking...
Still haven't convinced her, but the habit stuck.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome @Pyro. I am sure you will find many stories of how vaper have got family and friends off the stinkies....good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deldi Burger

Hi all,

Been vaping for over 2 years. I'm a lazy vaper and prefer automatic... Currently on Ovale mini x 4. I puff them double barrel...

Looking for suppliers as my current supplier seems to have trouble stocking.

Just started DIY-ing. Couldn't find liquorice juice anywhere! It's been one helluva lekker journey so far!!!

Been buying every smoker e-cigs and have a 100% success rate in converting.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Lingogrey

Deldi Burger said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been vaping for over 2 years. I'm a lazy vaper and prefer automatic... Currently on Ovale mini x 4. I puff them double barrel...
> 
> Looking for suppliers as my current supplier seems to have trouble stocking.
> 
> Just started DIY-ing. Couldn't find liquorice juice anywhere! It's been one helluva lekker journey so far!!!
> 
> Been buying every smoker e-cigs and have a 100% success rate in converting.


Hi @Deldi Burger

Welcome to the forum and I hope you enjoy it here. That is one very impressive conversion rate!

You can find lots of DIY ideas, recipes, advice etc. in this section of the forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/ (especially in these threads: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/ and http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/)

As for finding new suppliers, you can post any queries in this subforum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/ and any of the excellent registered vendors here (who do have the stock you need) are sure to reply. It does seem however that there is a very strong move (in the vaping industry in general) towards more 'powerful' and / or 'complicated' equipment, so I think that smaller automatic vaping devices (and cartridges, coils, parts etc.) will become increasingly hard to find.

Btw, very cool quote in your profile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY

Pyro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Stopped smoking over a decade ago, and then started vaping over December while trying to convince the wife that vaping is better than smoking...
> Still haven't convinced her, but the habit stuck.


Hey buddy, welcome - enjoy your stay here with us. 

Just want to mention to you that on this forum you will find a plethora of information related to the safety of vaping in comparison to stinkies. I am sure this can assist in your defense against your wife. A very good member to follow on this forum is @Alex he has some very good threads regarding vaping. Yes i know it is a lot of reading, but hey doing battle with the finance minister and control of vape budgets a.k.a wife lady, you will need all the information at your disposal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY

Deldi Burger said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been vaping for over 2 years. I'm a lazy vaper and prefer automatic... Currently on Ovale mini x 4. I puff them double barrel...
> 
> Looking for suppliers as my current supplier seems to have trouble stocking.
> 
> Just started DIY-ing. Couldn't find liquorice juice anywhere! It's been one helluva lekker journey so far!!!
> 
> Been buying every smoker e-cigs and have a 100% success rate in converting.


nice and welcome @Deldi Burger , you are a true vaping evangelist , spread the love: vape on and vape stronk...


----------



## Beethoven

Hi All. Tried vaping about 2 years ago but gave up in disgust because of constantly leaking equipment. Thinking of getting topbox mini and trying again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beethoven said:


> Hi All. Tried vaping about 2 years ago but gave up in disgust because of constantly leaking equipment. Thinking of getting topbox mini and trying again.



Good choice @Beethoven! Vaping devices have come a long way in 2 years!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pindyman

Mornings hi all

So I'm new to the forum and vaping in general. Only been vaping for just over a month and am proud to say tht I have not touched a cig in tht time, which for me is a massive achievement on its own...I mean going from 2 packs a day to nothing. 

As for what equipment I am using I currently have the ijust 2 kit...love it but plan on upgrading to a tc mod soon...just need to decide on one tht I like lol leaning towards the evic but it's not set in stone yet. Already picked up a goblin mini rta which I am going to try out on the ijust as soon as I have more practice coiling and wicking.

I'm also very keen on diy juice and am seriously looking into tht so u guys might see me around very often on there.

Anyways tht my vape story in a nutshell

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Pindyman . Congrats on kicking the stinkies . Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome aboard @Pindyman! It's an awesome journey you have started... I am 2 and a half years clean and everyday I feel proud... I was a heavy smoker for 40 years! The Evic is a great mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman

Thanks @Dubz And @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raithlin

Wow! A big welcome to all the new stinkie haters! Great to have you all on board, and congratulations on your moving to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome all the new members. Great to see you joined one of the most (if not the most) helpful and friendly vaping communities on the net.

@Beethoven , I can only agree with other members that the vape scene has drastically changed in the last 2 years. The amount of devices and tanks and even juice on the local market now, actually makes it difficult to choose new kit to start off with. Just be sure that most of them will be good choices if you do some research and check out the various opinions on the forum. On the juice front, which is just as important as the device, the local vendors stock amazing ranges that should cater for any need or taste, even the quirky ones.

@Pindyman , you cannot go wrong with the Evic VTC mini. It is an easy carry and packs a punch for a small device. TC features on it are top notch and software updates can be applied very easy.

For those in the Gauteng area, there is a vape meet organized for Saturday the 5th March. Friendly vendors, awesome people and a bunch of experienced vapers all willing to share information and experiences in one place. Definitely an event not to miss.
Get some details (and RSVP) at : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-march-2016.t18626/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deldi Burger

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Deldi Burger
> 
> Welcome to the forum and I hope you enjoy it here. That is one very impressive conversion rate!
> 
> You can find lots of DIY ideas, recipes, advice etc. in this section of the forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/ (especially in these threads: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/ and http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/)
> 
> As for finding new suppliers, you can post any queries in this subforum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/ and any of the excellent registered vendors here (who do have the stock you need) are sure to reply. It does seem however that there is a very strong move (in the vaping industry in general) towards more 'powerful' and / or 'complicated' equipment, so I think that smaller automatic vaping devices (and cartridges, coils, parts etc.) will become increasingly hard to find.
> 
> Btw, very cool quote in your profile


Thanks @Lingogrey! 

I understand that the automatic battery isn't for everyone. It's sad, though. I can be using both my hands and still be puff'n.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fiddle|tweak

Beethoven said:


> Hi All. Tried vaping about 2 years ago but gave up in disgust because of constantly leaking equipment. Thinking of getting topbox mini and trying again.





Beethoven said:


> Hi All. Tried vaping about 2 years ago but gave up in disgust because of constantly leaking equipment. Thinking of getting topbox mini and trying again.


You won't regret it I got the top box atty with the evic, they were out of stock on the mod so I got the evic mod instead. I received it on Friday, the only problem I had was that the atty didn't turn all the way down flush on the mod, but I fixed the problem by making a plastic spacer. I don't know if it's a general problem or just me. What is nice is that you can build your own coil with it too,so you can practice on it too. You can set the airflow right down on it for mouth to lung, and open It up nice and big and it has huge cloud production for those direct lung hits. All in all a great alrounder for beginner or experienced Vader. Enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fiddle|tweak

Beethoven said:


> Hi All. Tried vaping about 2 years ago but gave up in disgust because of constantly leaking equipment. Thinking of getting topbox mini and trying again.





Beethoven said:


> Hi All. Tried vaping about 2 years ago but gave up in disgust because of constantly leaking equipment. Thinking of getting topbox mini and trying again.


You won't regret it I got the top box atty with the evic, they were out of stock on the mod so I got the evic mod instead. I received it on Friday, the only problem I had was that the atty didn't turn all the way down flush on the mod, but I fixed the problem by making a plastic spacer. I don't know if it's a general problem or just me. What is nice is that you can build your own coil with it too,so you can practice on it too. You can set the airflow right down on it for mouth to lung, and open It up nice and big and it has huge cloud production for those direct lung hits. All in all a great alrounder for beginner or experienced Vader. Enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Fiddle|tweak, I had to modify your username slightly. 

From Fiddle&tweak - Fiddle|tweak


----------



## Smoke

Haha thanks man.


shaunnadan said:


> hey @Smoke
> 
> welcome buddy
> 
> you could make a vaping brochure with your introduction. best 3 words ever ! " Never looked back "
> 
> very cool setup


a


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Marty here. But you can just call me Trouble muahahahahaha. 

Off the cigarettes a while now but I will be honest here. Vaping is much more to me than staying off cigarettes.

I really REALLY love inhaling and blowing huge clouds. A simple thing that brings me more joy than makes sense to most. And nicotine consumed this way is absolutely fantastic stuff!!

The pure enjoyment is also helping me go through what is turning out to be a very ugly break up. 

And the community is just awesome. Like a little family. So yeah overall I am head over heels in love with vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deldi Burger

Lord Vetinari said:


> Marty here. But you can just call me Trouble muahahahahaha.
> 
> Off the cigarettes a while now but I will be honest here. Vaping is much more to me than staying off cigarettes.
> 
> I really REALLY love inhaling and blowing huge clouds. A simple thing that brings me more joy than makes sense to most. And nicotine consumed this way is absolutely fantastic stuff!!
> 
> The pure enjoyment is also helping me go through what is turning out to be a very ugly break up.
> 
> And the community is just awesome. Like a little family. So yeah overall I am head over heels in love with vaping.


@Lord Vetinari. Mr. Pratchett would be proud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Deldi Burger said:


> @Lord Vetinari. Mr. Pratchett would be proud.


Max respect for spotting it What a legend, walked a looooong road on the Discworld hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob_Rock

Hey guys!!

so im a complete newbie! love the vape scene but have no idea haha however thanks to a very generous and kind person Mr Jo Kruger from Lung Buddy....he hooked me up with my very first kit which is arriving today haha its the evic vtc full kit! so cant wait to get home! im from durban and as a casual smoker im honestly sick of the taste of cigarettes ...blegh... ive been reading up on vaping the do's and dont's and trying to take in everything but theres so much lol glad to have found this awesome forum though so im looking forward to many vape years and learning tons!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Bob_Rock said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> so im a complete newbie! love the vape scene but have no idea haha however thanks to a very generous and kind person Mr Jo Kruger from Lung Buddy....he hooked me up with my very first kit which is arriving today haha its the evic vtc full kit! so cant wait to get home! im from durban and as a casual smoker im honestly sick of the taste of cigarettes ...blegh... ive been reading up on vaping the do's and dont's and trying to take in everything but theres so much lol glad to have found this awesome forum though so im looking forward to many vape years and learning tons!


Most welcome to the forum. All the best with your vaping journey. Shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Bob_Rock said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> so im a complete newbie! love the vape scene but have no idea haha however thanks to a very generous and kind person Mr Jo Kruger from Lung Buddy....he hooked me up with my very first kit which is arriving today haha its the evic vtc full kit! so cant wait to get home! im from durban and as a casual smoker im honestly sick of the taste of cigarettes ...blegh... ive been reading up on vaping the do's and dont's and trying to take in everything but theres so much lol glad to have found this awesome forum though so im looking forward to many vape years and learning tons!


Welcome @Bob_Rock ! Glad to see another Durbanite on here! Only heard good things about that Evic so I think you will enjoy! Give me a shout if you need some local help! Haha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob_Rock

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Bob_Rock ! Glad to see another Durbanite on here! Only heard good things about that Evic so I think you will enjoy! Give me a shout if you need some local help! Haha!


thanks bud!! will definately do! had a walk in gateway over the weekend and spoke to the guys at the vape shop....got some nice flavours in there! looking forward to some meet ups though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bob_Rock said:


> thanks bud!! will definately do! had a walk in gateway over the weekend and spoke to the guys at the vape shop....got some nice flavours in there! looking forward to some meet ups though



Meet ups at Sir Vape pretty much every Saturday! 

Well not on Saturday the 5th March because we will all be in JHB at the Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bob_Rock

Rob Fisher said:


> Meet ups at Sir Vape pretty much every Saturday!
> 
> Well not on Saturday the 5th March because we will all be in JHB at the Vape Meet!


sweeeeeet!! thanks bud!! im not far away at all from you guys so ill definately be pulling in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel

Stroodlepuff said:


> *All newbies*:
> 
> Firstly welcome . Please introduce yourselves and tell us a little about where you come from here. To do that just click on the last page number above and start typing in the "Write your reply" box at the bottom of that page.
> This thread is compulsory reading:
> What to expect on your vaping journey
> The following threads will help you a lot in understanding when browsing the forum:
> E-cig quick start guide
> What are electronic cigarettes
> For all those questions about the health aspects of electronic cigarettes:
> Health related facts about electronic cigarettes
> 
> [rsvp=24]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]


----------



## Angel

Hi all, 
First off thanks for the cool forum. I stumbled on it whilst looking for info on vaping... glad I did. 
Had my last cig on 2 Feb and haven't had one since, this is my 3rd attempt at quitting but have never used vaping as an alternative and I can say its the only thing that has helped me. 
Currently using the Twisp Solo... and prefer the Pure liquids, the others scratch my throat a bit. I did find the whole "shopping" for a device quite intimidating. I didn't and still don't know if there are better ones out there. So any advice is welcome. Anyway that's me, happy to be on the forum and look forward to reading and learning more from you guys. Cheers

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ

Hi all

I have been a forum lurker for a while, reading and learning from you lot wherever I could.
That said, I want to thank you all for all the advice you have granted me unbeknownst.

I reside in Durban, and my current setups are a kangertech subox mini kit, and an RX200 with a Griffin on top. Drip with a mutation XS.

Just recently started DIY, my first test batches should be ready by now, but this damn Flu makes menthol the only vape I can handle or taste at the moment.

That said, thanks again for a great forum.

PS, on mobile so I hope spacings work correctly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Welcome @Angel and @ShamZ !

@ShamZ do us a favour and get a cool profile pic so we can easily recognise your future posts! Always cool to see a fellow Durbanite joining, especially one with such a nice setup!

@Angel , there are much better devices out there, but you'll always be chasing the proverbial vape-dragon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Angel said:


> Hi all,
> First off thanks for the cool forum. I stumbled on it whilst looking for info on vaping... glad I did.
> Had my last cig on 2 Feb and haven't had one since, this is my 3rd attempt at quitting but have never used vaping as an alternative and I can say its the only thing that has helped me.
> Currently using the Twisp Solo... and prefer the Pure liquids, the others scratch my throat a bit. I did find the whole "shopping" for a device quite intimidating. I didn't and still don't know if there are better ones out there. So any advice is welcome. Anyway that's me, happy to be on the forum and look forward to reading and learning more from you guys. Cheers


Most welcome to the forum.
Yes, there are far better ones out there, and less expensive gear and juices. My personal recommendation would be the Evic VTC Mini with the Cubis tank, here and here. That vendor also has a good selection of juices at great prices. For more cigalike form, maybe the Kangertech Subvod here.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

ShamZ said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been a forum lurker for a while, reading and learning from you lot wherever I could.
> That said, I want to thank you all for all the advice you have granted me unbeknownst.
> 
> I reside in Durban, and my current setups are a kangertech subox mini kit, and an RX200 with a Griffin on top. Drip with a mutation XS.
> 
> Just recently started DIY, my first test batches should be ready by now, but this damn Flu makes menthol the only vape I can handle or taste at the moment.
> 
> That said, thanks again for a great forum.
> 
> PS, on mobile so I hope spacings work correctly


Most welcome from the lurking shadows. 
You have super gear going there.
All the best with the DIY - I failed that and gave up.
To nip the flu in the bud I vape 80 PG with some menthol added.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel

Great thanks I'll check it out. Think it's an ok starter kit but I'm not loving it. After reading about other people's experiences with the twisp... I can now see why they get a bad rep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Angel said:


> Great thanks I'll check it out. Think it's an ok starter kit but I'm not loving it. After reading about other people's experiences with the twisp... I can now see why they get a bad rep


You looking at just replacing your smoking habit? Or chasing clouds? Also, what would your budget be like (don't need numbers, but are we spending as little as possible, or happy slashing out for the right gear straight off the bat?)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel

Angel said:


> Great thanks I'll check it out. Think it's an ok starter kit but I'm not loving it. After reading about other people's experiences with the twisp... I can now see why they get a bad rep


If you want something a little more starter friendly, the ijust 2 kit is also very good. It will give you a good avenue into vaping beyond the Twisp without the intimidation. You can pick up coils at Cock n bull for this kit so it's got convenience down when you're desperate. Also, it's cheap. So you can get a second battery.

If you want a more serious device, I second the Evic recommendation but in the form of the Wismec Presa 75w. It's the same device in a much stealthier, sleeker form. For a tank, I'd recommend the Kanger toptank. Kanger tanks are very well supported.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ

Thanks for the warm welcomes guys My choice in gear was actually due to a thread on this forum when first looking at upgrading from my twisp edge, there was a good thread about the subox mini. And yeah, from there, we start chasing the dragon...

Managed to taste my 4 mixes today, one not so bad and one pretty good. Mixed a bigger batch of the latter containing nic so lets see in 5 days time

Now to get a new profile pic.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Angel

Stosta said:


> You looking at just replacing your smoking habit? Or chasing clouds? Also, what would your budget be like (don't need numbers, but are we spending as little as possible, or happy slashing out for the right gear straight off the bat?)?


Yeah I reckon I've kicked the habit and I'm enjoying vaping but feel like I need something better than what I have. It's not that the twisp is horrible... look it's got me this far without any major cravings or meltdowns. I don't want to spend crazy money but I do think it would be a better investment to get something that's better than what I have. I don't know what most of them cost but looking at what I've spent already in 3 weeks... roughly R1200


----------



## Angel

Kamiel said:


> If you want something a little more starter friendly, the ijust 2 kit is also very good. It will give you a good avenue into vaping beyond the Twisp without the intimidation. You can pick up coils at Cock n bull for this kit so it's got convenience down when you're desperate. Also, it's cheap. So you can get a second battery.
> 
> If you want a more serious device, I second the Evic recommendation but in the form of the Wismec Presa 75w. It's the same device in a much stealthier, sleeker form. For a tank, I'd recommend the Kanger toptank. Kanger tanks are very well supported.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Where would I be able to find these? Are they user friendly? I'm constantly charging this twisp... driving me nuts but i didn't really know what else was out there when I bought it. I looked at the Njoy one as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lord Vetinari said:


> Marty here. But you can just call me Trouble muahahahahaha.
> 
> Off the cigarettes a while now but I will be honest here. Vaping is much more to me than staying off cigarettes.
> 
> I really REALLY love inhaling and blowing huge clouds. A simple thing that brings me more joy than makes sense to most. And nicotine consumed this way is absolutely fantastic stuff!!
> 
> The pure enjoyment is also helping me go through what is turning out to be a very ugly break up.
> 
> And the community is just awesome. Like a little family. So yeah overall I am head over heels in love with vaping.



Belated welcome to the forum @Lord Vetinari 
Glad you love vaping
We have a great place here
Enjoy


----------



## Silver

Bob_Rock said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> so im a complete newbie! love the vape scene but have no idea haha however thanks to a very generous and kind person Mr Jo Kruger from Lung Buddy....he hooked me up with my very first kit which is arriving today haha its the evic vtc full kit! so cant wait to get home! im from durban and as a casual smoker im honestly sick of the taste of cigarettes ...blegh... ive been reading up on vaping the do's and dont's and trying to take in everything but theres so much lol glad to have found this awesome forum though so im looking forward to many vape years and learning tons!



Welcome to the forum @Bob_Rock 
Glad you got some gear and wishing you all the best with it
Enjoy the forum and prepare yourself for a super journey!


----------



## foGGyrEader

Angel said:


> Where would I be able to find these? Are they user friendly? I'm constantly charging this twisp... driving me nuts but i didn't really know what else was out there when I bought it. I looked at the Njoy one as well?


 Check out the Vendor forums, it will seem somewhat complicated at first but you will quickly familiarise yourself with the jargon and devices. Be prepared for some mistakes and don't hesitate to ask questions. Good luck, vaping was the only thing that got me off cigarettes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel

Angel said:


> Where would I be able to find these? Are they user friendly? I'm constantly charging this twisp... driving me nuts but i didn't really know what else was out there when I bought it. I looked at the Njoy one as well?


You can find an ijust 2 at any vape store. They sell them at Cock n bull as well. In fact, it's one of the few established mods you can get there. That being said, Vapeking.co.za is selling them for R580.00. I wouldn't bother with the njoy at all as you might as well stick with the twisp.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Angel said:


> Hi all,
> First off thanks for the cool forum. I stumbled on it whilst looking for info on vaping... glad I did.
> Had my last cig on 2 Feb and haven't had one since, this is my 3rd attempt at quitting but have never used vaping as an alternative and I can say its the only thing that has helped me.
> Currently using the Twisp Solo... and prefer the Pure liquids, the others scratch my throat a bit. I did find the whole "shopping" for a device quite intimidating. I didn't and still don't know if there are better ones out there. So any advice is welcome. Anyway that's me, happy to be on the forum and look forward to reading and learning more from you guys. Cheers



Welcome to the forum @Angel 
Congrats on quitting the cigs! That is a great achievement. 21 days so far. You must be well over the hard part. 
Regarding the Twisp Solo, i am not familiar with that device but if i understand correctly its quite a basic device. There are plenty devices used by the wonderful folk on this forum that should make things a lot easier for you. 

If you are free on the 5th of March I highly recommend you join us at the Vape Meet at NewsCafe in Sandton. You will meet plenty vapers and get a chance to try out loads of vape devices. 
Check out the vape meet thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-march-2016.t18626/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ShamZ said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been a forum lurker for a while, reading and learning from you lot wherever I could.
> That said, I want to thank you all for all the advice you have granted me unbeknownst.
> 
> I reside in Durban, and my current setups are a kangertech subox mini kit, and an RX200 with a Griffin on top. Drip with a mutation XS.
> 
> Just recently started DIY, my first test batches should be ready by now, but this damn Flu makes menthol the only vape I can handle or taste at the moment.
> 
> That said, thanks again for a great forum.
> 
> PS, on mobile so I hope spacings work correctly



Welcome to the forum @ShamZ 
Appreciate your words and glad you came out of the shadows of lurkdom 
Wishing you all the best for your vaping. Enjoy your stay
PS - your spacing came out fine on my side


----------



## Silver

*Attention new members

For those of you based near JHB, please take note of the upcoming ECIGSSA JHB vape meet that will be held on Sat 5 March 2016 in Sandton*.

It's a great opportunity to meet other vapers, try out loads of gear and juices and have a good time. You can also meet some experienced vapers and get help with your coils or advice on anything that you need help on.

It's free to attend, just RSVP with the blue button on the first post at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-march-2016.t18626/

*There are going to be some fabulous prizes on the day. And some great vendors... *

And an awesome cloud blowing competition. If you havent seen one before, you will probably be quite impressed.

Looking forward to meeting you there. Come say hello. You will meet several members of the Admin and Mod team and loads of enthusiastic friendly vapers. Some will be travelling from far. Don't miss it. It's going to be tons of fun!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal

Angel said:


> Where would I be able to find these? Are they user friendly? I'm constantly charging this twisp... driving me nuts but i didn't really know what else was out there when I bought it. I looked at the Njoy one as well?


Big Welcome @Angel you have found the right place to help you on your vaping journey. Have a look around and do not be afraid to ask questions, some very well informed and friendly people here. Enjoy yourself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Angel said:


> Where would I be able to find these? Are they user friendly? I'm constantly charging this twisp... driving me nuts but i didn't really know what else was out there when I bought it. I looked at the Njoy one as well?


Welcome @Angel. I am a ex-Twisp Solo and Aero user. Firstly Twisp is way over priced and their consumables are bad quality. The juice doesn't have the flavour profiles you will find available from our local juice manufacturers and is over priced, the coils don't last, I was replacing every 7 days. If you look at a product like the iJust2 or Evod they are far superior build quality and coils last weeks rather than days. Go visit one of the vendors listed on our forum and try out one of these products, and you will be pleasantly surprised.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/diamond-supporting-vendors.214/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/local-supporting-vendors.11/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## anthony001

Hey Team 

Im at Technical account manager at Dell and i have been vaping now for past 2 months and have not gone back to the dark side. My first mod is a vtc mini with a just2 tank and im looking to upgrade now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mAlice

anthony001 said:


> Hey Team
> 
> Im at Technical account manager at Dell and i have been vaping now for past 2 months and have not gone back to the dark side. My first mod is a vtc mini with a just2 tank and im looking to upgrade now.


Hi Anthony,
If you're looking to upgrade I could make an offer on your VTC Mini  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

anthony001 said:


> Hey Team
> 
> Im at Technical account manager at Dell and i have been vaping now for past 2 months and have not gone back to the dark side. My first mod is a vtc mini with a just2 tank and im looking to upgrade now.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Good gear you got going there. Happy vaping.


----------



## shaunnadan

anthony001 said:


> Hey Team
> 
> Im at Technical account manager at Dell and i have been vaping now for past 2 months and have not gone back to the dark side. My first mod is a vtc mini with a just2 tank and im looking to upgrade now.




@anthony001 

welcome to the forum and congrats on the strong 2 months away from the dark side 

i used to be a technical account manager for Dell as well back in the day. got moved to unisys shortly after.


----------



## Angel

Wow guys thanks for all the info I really appreciate it. Nice to have a group of people that were in a similar position and know so much. You're all great. Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wyvern

Welcome to the forums everyone! Hope you find it as informative, friendly and fun as I do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneEyeLeft

Hi

After 30 years of smoking I gave up 6 months ago on doctors orders, haven't touched a cigarette since but I do miss them every single day.

Threw myself into vaping with reckless abandon and more enthusiasm than knowledge - Started on a Subtank plus on top of a Cloupor GT and rapidly progressed through various mods and tanks until settling on my perfect setup (for now), an Aromamizer running titanium vertical coils on top of an Efusion DNA200 with a Goblin Mini VTC Mini combo as backup.

I have been lurking on the forum for some time and find it informative and entertaining, well done.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

OneEyeLeft said:


> Hi
> 
> After 30 years of smoking I gave up 6 months ago on doctors orders, haven't touched a cigarette since but I do miss them every single day.
> 
> Threw myself into vaping with reckless abandon and more enthusiasm than knowledge - Started on a Subtank plus on top of a Cloupor GT and rapidly progressed through various mods and tanks until settling on my perfect setup (for now), an Aromamizer running titanium vertical coils on top of an Efusion DNA200 with a Goblin Mini VTC Mini combo as backup.
> 
> I have been lurking on the forum for some time and find it informative and entertaining, well done.


Welcome @OneEyeLeft ! Thanks for introducing yourself to us! Are we allowed to ask what happened to the other eye?


----------



## OneEyeLeft

Hahaha, @Stosta you certainly may - I lost my right eye while doing military service back in the day. So I have only one eye left and it is the left eye.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

OneEyeLeft said:


> Hahaha, @Stosta you certainly may - I lost my right eye while doing military service back in the day. So I have only one eye left and it is the left eye.


Ah sorry to hear that man! I know a couple of guys that still bare the scars of military service, I'm glad I'm young enough to have dodged that. That Aromamizer and DNA is a really serious setup isn't it? Would love to see a pic of it!


----------



## Raithlin

OneEyeLeft said:


> Hi
> 
> After 30 years of smoking I gave up 6 months ago on doctors orders, haven't touched a cigarette since but I do miss them every single day.
> 
> Threw myself into vaping with reckless abandon and more enthusiasm than knowledge - Started on a Subtank plus on top of a Cloupor GT and rapidly progressed through various mods and tanks until settling on my perfect setup (for now), an Aromamizer running titanium vertical coils on top of an Efusion DNA200 with a Goblin Mini VTC Mini combo as backup.
> 
> I have been lurking on the forum for some time and find it informative and entertaining, well done.


Well, you certainly don't need a complementary introduction to vaping lesson, do you?  

Welcome home! Sounds like you are in a position to help the newbies around here, which is always a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

OneEyeLeft said:


> Hi
> 
> After 30 years of smoking I gave up 6 months ago on doctors orders, haven't touched a cigarette since but I do miss them every single day.
> 
> Threw myself into vaping with reckless abandon and more enthusiasm than knowledge - Started on a Subtank plus on top of a Cloupor GT and rapidly progressed through various mods and tanks until settling on my perfect setup (for now), an Aromamizer running titanium vertical coils on top of an Efusion DNA200 with a Goblin Mini VTC Mini combo as backup.
> 
> I have been lurking on the forum for some time and find it informative and entertaining, well done.



Welcome to the forum @OneEyeLeft 
Congrats on giving up the smoking. Great achievement!
I know what you mean about missing it. I also missed it for quite a while but the cravings for a smoke got less and less after a year for me.
Thanks for the intro and wishing you all the best for your vaping journey from here on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

OneEyeLeft said:


> Hi
> 
> After 30 years of smoking I gave up 6 months ago on doctors orders, haven't touched a cigarette since but I do miss them every single day.
> 
> Threw myself into vaping with reckless abandon and more enthusiasm than knowledge - Started on a Subtank plus on top of a Cloupor GT and rapidly progressed through various mods and tanks until settling on my perfect setup (for now), an Aromamizer running titanium vertical coils on top of an Efusion DNA200 with a Goblin Mini VTC Mini combo as backup.
> 
> I have been lurking on the forum for some time and find it informative and entertaining, well done.



welcome @OneEyeLeft 

i like your style!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

anthony001 said:


> Hey Team
> 
> Im at Technical account manager at Dell and i have been vaping now for past 2 months and have not gone back to the dark side. My first mod is a vtc mini with a just2 tank and im looking to upgrade now.


Maybe just a better tank it is a nice mod...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

OneEyeLeft said:


> Hi
> 
> After 30 years of smoking I gave up 6 months ago on doctors orders, haven't touched a cigarette since but I do miss them every single day.
> 
> Threw myself into vaping with reckless abandon and more enthusiasm than knowledge - Started on a Subtank plus on top of a Cloupor GT and rapidly progressed through various mods and tanks until settling on my perfect setup (for now), an Aromamizer running titanium vertical coils on top of an Efusion DNA200 with a Goblin Mini VTC Mini combo as backup.
> 
> I have been lurking on the forum for some time and find it informative and entertaining, well done.


I sometimes see people smoking a cig and my brain goes "I WANT". 
I find it disturbing in a way but will power is a great thing. All the best with your efforts Sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## anthony001

I just bought the Aromamizer RDTA from steam crave the 6ml black edition.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raithlin

anthony001 said:


> I just bought the Aromamizer RDTA from steam crave the 6ml black edition.


I have the 3ml. Best tank/dripper in my admittedly limited experience.


----------



## Pindyman

Lord Vetinari said:


> I sometimes see people smoking a cig and my brain goes "I WANT".
> I find it disturbing in a way but will power is a great thing. All the best with your efforts Sir!


Okay so maybe it might just be the initial infatuation/borderline obsession I seemed to have developed but most of my buddy's and family are smokers and for the 6 weeks I have been vaping I haven't touched a cig or actually had a craving for it...maybe the craving will strike when my back is turned and my juice is finished or batter dies....soma get nervous just thinking about it


----------



## WARMACHINE

anthony001 said:


> I just bought the Aromamizer RDTA from steam crave the 6ml black edition.


Great tank, just don't lie it down


----------



## WARMACHINE

Pindyman said:


> Okay so maybe it might just be the initial infatuation/borderline obsession I seemed to have developed but most of my buddy's and family are smokers and for the 6 weeks I have been vaping I haven't touched a cig or actually had a craving for it...maybe the craving will strike when my back is turned and my juice is finished or batter dies....soma get nervous just thinking about it


Hang in there, if you try a smoke, a few months, down the line, you will hate it. "Where is the flavour ?????"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Pindyman said:


> Okay so maybe it might just be the initial infatuation/borderline obsession I seemed to have developed but most of my buddy's and family are smokers and for the 6 weeks I have been vaping I haven't touched a cig or actually had a craving for it...maybe the craving will strike when my back is turned and my juice is finished or batter dies....soma get nervous just thinking about it


Aw man... the first two weeks I would actually SEE a cigarette in my hand. Super vivid daydream vibe. Drove me nuts. Waking up from a dream where I wad smoking a cig to feel all disaapointed when I wake up I mean wtf is that about. If it was a woman sure, sure but a CIGARETTE?! 
It was not the first addiction I got rid of I will be honest with all of you. But it has been a hard road. The hardest one yet. 

By now my body is doing the thinking. If I smell a smoke I damn near want to throw up. Gagging on my mates ciggy smoke taught me that I had kicked the habit. It is over. No more tobacco.

I spent a day with no mod. Didnt even consider a cigarrette. Trust me mate running out of juice wont get you smoking again. It will just have you ordering double amounts and choosing the fastest shipping option.

You have beat it. Well done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ismailpatel

Hi guys 
Vaping for 3 years after kicking the stinkies after 20 years, Enjoy vaping, and really Enjoy all the info on the forum, Im a josi boy but now living in Argentina, Anyway around for a month and need to stock up, been using a nemesis with kayfun, no issues thus far, after browsing the forums, think its time to upgrade to a new set up, OK these are my needs, need a good nic hit in juice and intend mixing, hardware need rebuildable stainless steel tank as im on the move and something solid that wont break on a fall as for the mod was thinking mechanical but open to a solid electronic mod my budget for complete setup is around R2000 including batteries, will be going back for 2 years so need setup to last, will appreciate advices and Thanks for a great forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Pindyman said:


> Okay so maybe it might just be the initial infatuation/borderline obsession I seemed to have developed but most of my buddy's and family are smokers and for the 6 weeks I have been vaping I haven't touched a cig or actually had a craving for it...maybe the craving will strike when my back is turned and my juice is finished or batter dies....soma get nervous just thinking about it



Just try keep a spare bottle of juice in "the bottom drawer"
And a charged backup device in the cupboard
One day, when all the stars conspire against you and you are in a pinch you will be sorted

Problem with vaping is it can take a day or two to replace ones gear and juice
Things are changing with all the retail outlets opening but one still cant go to the garage at 10pm and ask for some Jap Cotton and a fresh 18650

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GreenyZA

Hello Guys. My name is Johann, situated in Pretoria.

I came across this forum while doing research about vaping. I have been smoking for more than 20 years and decided it's time to kick the nasty habit. Initially I got me and my wife each the Twisp Clearo about a year ago. Since then, both of us have been vaping on and off. I then decided, without much research, to get a Twisp Aero since I'm quite a heavy smoker and the Clearo just did not deliver what I was looking for. I then discovered this forum and did A LOT of reading on the forum. Two weeks ago I decided to kick it up a gear and ordered a Joyetech Cuboid with the Cubis tank. Since I started vaping on the Cuboid I have not touch a normal cigarette. Well to be truthful, I tried one two days after I got the Cuboid and that was just a horrible experience. I just cannot stand the smell or taste of the stuff and I'm more than happy with sticking to vaping for good. The Cuboid is just an amazing device and I LOVE the amount of vapour as well as the taste. Currently I'm using the SS316 0.5Ohm coil and loving it. I have not experimented with the other coils yet, but I'll get there in the next couple of weeks. 

I'm very much a biginner in terms of vaping and since the Cubis tank does not support RBA ( not that I have been able to find anyway) I'm looking to upgrade the tank to a RBA compatible unit in the not to distant future. 

Thank you very much for this awesome forum. I'm sure i'll be asking a lot of questions in the future since I want to get into DIY juice as well. 

That's it for now, but I'll around to annoy you all with my noob questions quite soon. 

Kind regards 

GreenyZA


----------



## WARMACHINE

GreenyZA said:


> Hello Guys. My name is Johann, situated in Pretoria.
> 
> I came across this forum while doing research about vaping. I have been smoking for more than 20 years and decided it's time to kick the nasty habit. Initially I got me and my wife each the Twisp Clearo about a year ago. Since then, both of us have been vaping on and off. I then decided, without much research, to get a Twisp Aero since I'm quite a heavy smoker and the Clearo just did not deliver what I was looking for. I then discovered this forum and did A LOT of reading on the forum. Two weeks ago I decided to kick it up a gear and ordered a Joyetech Cuboid with the Cubis tank. Since I started vaping on the Cuboid I have not touch a normal cigarette. Well to be truthful, I tried one two days after I got the Cuboid and that was just a horrible experience. I just cannot stand the smell or taste of the stuff and I'm more than happy with sticking to vaping for good. The Cuboid is just an amazing device and I LOVE the amount of vapour as well as the taste. Currently I'm using the SS316 0.5Ohm coil and loving it. I have not experimented with the other coils yet, but I'll get there in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm very much a biginner in terms of vaping and since the Cubis tank does not support RBA ( not that I have been able to find anyway) I'm looking to upgrade the tank to a RBA compatible unit in the not to distant future.
> 
> Thank you very much for this awesome forum. I'm sure i'll be asking a lot of questions in the future since I want to get into DIY juice as well.
> 
> That's it for now, but I'll around to annoy you all with my noob questions quite soon.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> GreenyZA


Welcome Johann

You have some great kit. Congrats on giving up smaokes


----------



## GreenyZA

WARMACHINE said:


> Welcome Johann
> 
> You have some great kit. Congrats on giving up smaokes


Thank you so much WarMachine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

GreenyZA said:


> Hello Guys. My name is Johann, situated in Pretoria.
> 
> I came across this forum while doing research about vaping. I have been smoking for more than 20 years and decided it's time to kick the nasty habit. Initially I got me and my wife each the Twisp Clearo about a year ago. Since then, both of us have been vaping on and off. I then decided, without much research, to get a Twisp Aero since I'm quite a heavy smoker and the Clearo just did not deliver what I was looking for. I then discovered this forum and did A LOT of reading on the forum. Two weeks ago I decided to kick it up a gear and ordered a Joyetech Cuboid with the Cubis tank. Since I started vaping on the Cuboid I have not touch a normal cigarette. Well to be truthful, I tried one two days after I got the Cuboid and that was just a horrible experience. I just cannot stand the smell or taste of the stuff and I'm more than happy with sticking to vaping for good. The Cuboid is just an amazing device and I LOVE the amount of vapour as well as the taste. Currently I'm using the SS316 0.5Ohm coil and loving it. I have not experimented with the other coils yet, but I'll get there in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm very much a biginner in terms of vaping and since the Cubis tank does not support RBA ( not that I have been able to find anyway) I'm looking to upgrade the tank to a RBA compatible unit in the not to distant future.
> 
> Thank you very much for this awesome forum. I'm sure i'll be asking a lot of questions in the future since I want to get into DIY juice as well.
> 
> That's it for now, but I'll around to annoy you all with my noob questions quite soon.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> GreenyZA


Welcome, the cubis tank does have an rda fyi. Just search for cubis and you will find us cubis owners talking abt it.  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## HeinH

Hi Guys, my name is Hein.

I have been vaping for almost a year and a half now, I like to read the forums from ecigssa and finally decided be become a member!
I started out with a CE4 stick to see how it is, later on upgraded to a x2o something. 
Most of my friends have some nice mods and I currently want to upgrade, BUT I want to build my own box mod. Sadly i'm stuck with finding a 510 connecter .
Anyway, nice to meet you all!

Hein

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Cobrali said:


> Welcome, the cubis tank does have an rda fyi. Just search for cubis and you will find us cubis owners talking abt it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Thank you Cobrali , I'll check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman

Silver said:


> Just try keep a spare bottle of juice in "the bottom drawer"
> And a charged backup device in the cupboard
> One day, when all the stars conspire against you and you are in a pinch you will be sorted
> 
> Problem with vaping is it can take a day or two to replace ones gear and juice
> Things are changing with all the retail outlets opening but one still cant go to the garage at 10pm and ask for some Jap Cotton and a fresh 18650


Well ll....as luck would have it after the grand opening of foggas on saturday...I now find myself with not obly a backup unit...ijust2 but also a nice green fully charged 18650 battery which I swapped out for the lg chocolate and now forms part of my vape kit...also got me some juice as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Ismailpatel said:


> Hi guys
> Vaping for 3 years after kicking the stinkies after 20 years, Enjoy vaping, and really Enjoy all the info on the forum, Im a josi boy but now living in Argentina, Anyway around for a month and need to stock up, been using a nemesis with kayfun, no issues thus far, after browsing the forums, think its time to upgrade to a new set up, OK these are my needs, need a good nic hit in juice and intend mixing, hardware need rebuildable stainless steel tank as im on the move and something solid that wont break on a fall as for the mod was thinking mechanical but open to a solid electronic mod my budget for complete setup is around R2000 including batteries, will be going back for 2 years so need setup to last, will appreciate advices and Thanks for a great forum


A really tough mod would be a Reo, but a new one would be quite a bit over your budget. Here is some more info. 

And most welcome to the forum.


----------



## Andre

GreenyZA said:


> Hello Guys. My name is Johann, situated in Pretoria.
> 
> I came across this forum while doing research about vaping. I have been smoking for more than 20 years and decided it's time to kick the nasty habit. Initially I got me and my wife each the Twisp Clearo about a year ago. Since then, both of us have been vaping on and off. I then decided, without much research, to get a Twisp Aero since I'm quite a heavy smoker and the Clearo just did not deliver what I was looking for. I then discovered this forum and did A LOT of reading on the forum. Two weeks ago I decided to kick it up a gear and ordered a Joyetech Cuboid with the Cubis tank. Since I started vaping on the Cuboid I have not touch a normal cigarette. Well to be truthful, I tried one two days after I got the Cuboid and that was just a horrible experience. I just cannot stand the smell or taste of the stuff and I'm more than happy with sticking to vaping for good. The Cuboid is just an amazing device and I LOVE the amount of vapour as well as the taste. Currently I'm using the SS316 0.5Ohm coil and loving it. I have not experimented with the other coils yet, but I'll get there in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm very much a biginner in terms of vaping and since the Cubis tank does not support RBA ( not that I have been able to find anyway) I'm looking to upgrade the tank to a RBA compatible unit in the not to distant future.
> 
> Thank you very much for this awesome forum. I'm sure i'll be asking a lot of questions in the future since I want to get into DIY juice as well.
> 
> That's it for now, but I'll around to annoy you all with my noob questions quite soon.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> GreenyZA


Most welcome to the forum. Yes, as @Cobrali says, the Cubis does have an RBA. I got mine from LungCandy here. So, far I have not being able to build good setup on the RBA, but shall keep trying. Fortunately, the commercial coils seems to last very long. Here is a thread on the Cubis.


----------



## Matthew Fagan

Hi everyone.

I'm Matthew from P.E

I'm getting my first mod tomorrow with all the works. (eVic TC Mini + Tron S, LG HG2 battery, a 5 pack Tron CLR coils 0.5 Ohms & my first juice will be Craving Apple Pie by Complex Chaos.)

I'm a non-smoker. About 10 years ago the hubbly crazy flared up again and I loved it, till I did proper research and discovered how bad it really is.

I have mild general anxiety and having a drink in my hand and taking constant little sips calms me down. I am hoping vaping will help me drink less and also help calm me down. My pockets and liver need a rest.

Love this site (been using it for about 6 months) and I'm hoping to participate a lot in the future.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Matthew Fagan said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm Matthew from P.E
> 
> I'm getting my first mod tomorrow with all the works. (eVic TC Mini + Tron S, LG HG2 battery, a 5 pack Tron CLR coils 0.5 Ohms & my first juice will be Craving Apple Pie by Complete Chaos.)
> 
> I'm a non-smoker. About 10 years ago the hubbly crazy flared up again and I loved it, till I did proper research and discovered how bad it really is.
> 
> I have mild general anxiety and having a drink in my hand and taking constant little sips calms me down. I am hoping vaping will help me drink less and also help calm me down. My pockets and liver need a rest.
> 
> Love this site (been using it for about 6 months) and I'm hoping to participate a lot in the future.



Welcome to the forum @Matthew Fagan 
All the best with your new gear. Sounds like you are going to enjoy it 
Wishing you all the best with your vaping journey
Feel free to ask questions as you go along. And let us know how the new kit performs for you
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Matthew Fagan . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ismailpatel

Andre said:


> A really tough mod would be a Reo, but a new one would be quite a bit over your budget. Here is some more info.
> 
> And most welcome to the forum.


Thanks 
Would a reo perform as well as an electric mod like the vtc mini


----------



## shaunnadan

Ismailpatel said:


> Thanks
> Would a reo perform as well as an electric mod like the vtc mini



A reo will perform as well as the coil you build for it. As a mech mod it has no fancy electronic circuits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Ismailpatel said:


> Thanks
> Would a reo perform as well as an electric mod like the vtc mini


As @shaunnadan says, for a mech mod you need to build a coil of a resistance that gives you the power range you want. With a regulated mod you can basically build any coil (in simple terms) and use the electronics to get the power you want. But the regulated mod will break if (e.g.) you drop it, whilst the mech will just carry on. Regulated mods just have many more potential points of failure than a mech. A Reo can be easily fixed if something goes wrong. A regulated mod usually gets discarded to the rubbish bin. A Reo does have safety features like a collapsible spring and lockable firing button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ismailpatel

Andre said:


> As @shaunnadan says, for a mech mod you need to build a coil of a resistance that gives you the power range you want. With a regulated mod you can basically build any coil (in simple terms) and use the electronics to get the power you want. But the regulated mod will break if (e.g.) you drop it, whilst the mech will just carry on. Regulated mods just have many more potential points of failure than a mech. A Reo can be easily fixed if something goes wrong. A regulated mod usually gets discarded to the rubbish bin. A Reo does have safety features like a collapsible spring and lockable firing button.


Thanks 
NOW where could I possibly find a reo in. S. A


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ismailpatel said:


> Thanks
> NOW where could I possibly find a reo in. S. A



At the moment nowhere other than the classifieds section. Vapour Mountain do stock REO's from time to time but currently don't have stock.

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/reosmods/


----------



## Raithlin

My word. A big welcome to all the new members!


----------



## Caveman

Hi Guys

I'm William from JHB, been following the forum for a few months, thought I'd better register.. Been smoking almost 10 years, on a pack of 30 Chesterfield red a day now, starting getting into vaping about a year go when I tried the Twisp. Wasn't all that great (those Twisp flavous yuk). Decided to get into it again a bit more serious. Got me an Eleaf iJust2 about a week ago and haven't smoked since . Really keen to get into the DIY section of things,.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shaunnadan

Caveman said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm William from JHB, been following the forum for a few months, thought I'd better register.. Been smoking almost 10 years, on a pack of 30 Chesterfield red a day now, starting getting into vaping about a year go when I tried the Twisp. Wasn't all that great (those Twisp flavous yuk). Decided to get into it again a bit more serious. Got me an Eleaf iJust2 about a week ago and haven't smoked since . Really keen to get into the DIY section of things,.



awesome !

welcome @Caveman 

hope you enjoy your stay here, there is tons of information in the DIY section


----------



## GreenyZA

Thank you very much for the info Andre. I'm a bit snowed under at work at the moment so time for playing around is a bit limited but I think I should order a RBA unit so long. I know I'm going to have to do a lot of reading bodore attempting my own coil build but in the meantime I'll just enjoy my vaping until things calm down a bit on this side. Thank you for the info though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpion_8900

Hi guys, all the way from sunny (most of the time) Durban.

Been vaping for about 2 years now, finally decided mustered up the courage to stop being a spectator and start participating in the forums. 

I started off my vaping journey with a kangertech Evod setup and protank mini 3. Man, what a long way we have come since those days. Charging up the 650mah battery, filling up the 1.6ml tank and living the dream.
I remember building micro coils for these bad boys, and if you get it right... It makes all the difference in the world.




Last week I put down my old-faithful and bought a Kangertech Topbox mini and Velocity RDA. Whoa. Is this what I've been missing out on? We truly have come along way. Love that I can switch out batteries when its low, and top fill makes life so convenient, no more getting the paper towels out to clean the mess after filling.

Initially I had my eye on the Kanger subox mini, but was jealous of the Evic mini with its temperature control features. Once Kanger released the Topbox mini 75W TC, I knew I had to have it... what can I say, I'm a Kangertech fan.




Every so often, the old Evod catches the corner of my eye and I cant help but reminisce about the good times we had... She'll always be the one that got away...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Scorpion_8900 said:


> Hi guys, all the way from sunny (most of the time) Durban.
> 
> Been vaping for about 2 years now, finally decided mustered up the courage to stop being a spectator and start participating in the forums.
> 
> I started off my vaping journey with a kangertech Evod setup and protank mini 3. Man, what a long way we have come since those days. Charging up the 650mah battery, filling up the 1.6ml tank and living the dream.
> I remember building micro coils for these bad boys, and if you get it right... It makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> View attachment 47027
> 
> 
> Last week I put down my old-faithful and bought a Kangertech Topbox mini and Velocity RDA. Whoa. Is this what I've been missing out on? We truly have come along way. Love that I can switch out batteries when its low, and top fill makes life so convenient, no more getting the paper towels out to clean the mess after filling.
> 
> Initially I had my eye on the Kanger subox mini, but was jealous of the Evic mini with its temperature control features. Once Kanger released the Topbox mini 75W TC, I knew I had to have it... what can I say, I'm a Kangertech fan.
> 
> View attachment 47029
> 
> 
> Every so often, the old Evod catches the corner of my eye and I cant help but reminisce about the good times we had... She'll always be the one that got away...


Most welcome to the visible part of the forum. Congrats on a long vaping journey. Yip, the mPTs and Evods were game changers at the time. Happy vaping on that white beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Scorpion_8900 said:


> Hi guys, all the way from sunny (most of the time) Durban.
> 
> Been vaping for about 2 years now, finally decided mustered up the courage to stop being a spectator and start participating in the forums.
> 
> I started off my vaping journey with a kangertech Evod setup and protank mini 3. Man, what a long way we have come since those days. Charging up the 650mah battery, filling up the 1.6ml tank and living the dream.
> I remember building micro coils for these bad boys, and if you get it right... It makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> View attachment 47027
> 
> 
> Last week I put down my old-faithful and bought a Kangertech Topbox mini and Velocity RDA. Whoa. Is this what I've been missing out on? We truly have come along way. Love that I can switch out batteries when its low, and top fill makes life so convenient, no more getting the paper towels out to clean the mess after filling.
> 
> Initially I had my eye on the Kanger subox mini, but was jealous of the Evic mini with its temperature control features. Once Kanger released the Topbox mini 75W TC, I knew I had to have it... what can I say, I'm a Kangertech fan.
> 
> View attachment 47029
> 
> 
> Every so often, the old Evod catches the corner of my eye and I cant help but reminisce about the good times we had... She'll always be the one that got away...


Welcome! Always nice to see another Durbanite on the forums! On top of that I'm also a Kangertech addict! Also, if you refer to your beauty as a Stormtrooper I'm going to take a swing and assume you're a Star Wars fan. At this rate you just need to confirm that you play games and listen to metal, and we will be BFFs!

Last but not least, give us a nice profile pic so we can see you easily! Enjoy participating!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scholaratari

Hey guys and girls, I'm new to this forum. its a pleasure to meet yall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Scholaratari said:


> Hey guys and girls, I'm new to this forum. its a pleasure to meet yall


Welcome @Scholaratari ! Tell us a bit about yourself! How long you been vaping? What kit you using at the moment. What are you hoping to use the forums for?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raithlin

Scholaratari said:


> Hey guys and girls, I'm new to this forum. its a pleasure to meet yall


It's a pleasure to meet you too! Tell us a bit about yourself, how long been vaping, kit etc.


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome all the new members ! As you likely discovered already, the ECIGSSA members are very eager to welcome their new neighbours.
There's tons of information to be found on the forum if you prefer to sit quietly in a corner and read it all by yourself, but there is just as many people that will answer questions or point you into the right direction if you have any questions.

We just hope you enjoy this place as much as we do.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Caveman said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm William from JHB, been following the forum for a few months, thought I'd better register.. Been smoking almost 10 years, on a pack of 30 Chesterfield red a day now, starting getting into vaping about a year go when I tried the Twisp. Wasn't all that great (those Twisp flavous yuk). Decided to get into it again a bit more serious. Got me an Eleaf iJust2 about a week ago and haven't smoked since . Really keen to get into the DIY section of things,.



Welcome to the forum @Caveman
Congrats on the week stinkie free! Marvellous achievement to be off 30 Chesterfields a day!
That iJust2 is a great device. Glad its working for you
Loads of DIY experts on here - check out the relevant DIY sections
Here is a link in the meantime:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/

Enjoy your stay and wishing you all the best for your vaping journey


----------



## Silver

Scorpion_8900 said:


> Hi guys, all the way from sunny (most of the time) Durban.
> 
> Been vaping for about 2 years now, finally decided mustered up the courage to stop being a spectator and start participating in the forums.
> 
> I started off my vaping journey with a kangertech Evod setup and protank mini 3. Man, what a long way we have come since those days. Charging up the 650mah battery, filling up the 1.6ml tank and living the dream.
> I remember building micro coils for these bad boys, and if you get it right... It makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> View attachment 47027
> 
> 
> Last week I put down my old-faithful and bought a Kangertech Topbox mini and Velocity RDA. Whoa. Is this what I've been missing out on? We truly have come along way. Love that I can switch out batteries when its low, and top fill makes life so convenient, no more getting the paper towels out to clean the mess after filling.
> 
> Initially I had my eye on the Kanger subox mini, but was jealous of the Evic mini with its temperature control features. Once Kanger released the Topbox mini 75W TC, I knew I had to have it... what can I say, I'm a Kangertech fan.
> 
> View attachment 47029
> 
> 
> Every so often, the old Evod catches the corner of my eye and I cant help but reminisce about the good times we had... She'll always be the one that got away...



Welcome to the forum @Scorpion_8900 
Thanks for the super intro post. Loved the pics. That Evod in the first pic is a humble yet mighty device indeed! 
Enjoy your stay and all the best for the new gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Scholaratari said:


> Hey guys and girls, I'm new to this forum. its a pleasure to meet yall



Welcome @Scholaratari 
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Silver

*Attention new members

For those of you based near JHB, please take note of the upcoming ECIGSSA JHB vape meet that will be held on Sat 5 March 2016 in Sandton*. *(this Saturday)*

It's a great opportunity to meet other vapers, try out loads of gear and juices and have a good time. You can also meet some experienced vapers and get help with your coils or advice on anything that you need help on.

It's free to attend, just RSVP with the blue button on the first post at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-march-2016.t18626/

*There are going to be some fabulous prizes on the day. And some great vendors... *

And an awesome cloud blowing competition. If you haven't seen one before, you will probably be quite impressed.

Looking forward to meeting you there. Come say hello. You will meet several members of the Admin and Mod team and loads of enthusiastic friendly vapers. Some will be travelling from far. Don't miss it. It's going to be tons of fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harley

Hi guys  New to the forum. Very helpful forum for newbies

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KryoniK

Hi,

For the last two years I have been lurking in the shadows, forever in hiding. It all began when i embarked on a quest for vapeyness, I aquired my first device from the lands of Twisp. It served me well for a while, until I discovered the secret scroll of vaping enlightenment ! I've been searching for months, flying through pen shaped devices and BVC heads, to a plume Veil Clone and an AnyVape VMW 80W! But the war against the evil deathsticks was not without consequence, my ally, the VMW was no more... For a week I've been avoiding the deathstick ambushes, their temptations were powerful, I may have lost a battle or 2 and filled my lungs with their corruption. It seemed that all was lost, until one day I came across a golden chest, and within it was my salvation! A Joyetech cuboid, a beast well recognized in all the lands. We now continue on our journey, blowing the clouds of a dragon (If dragons vaped), enjoying the sweet bliss of high VG juice and dual 22AWG coils! Where will this journey take us? Who knows... but our next stop is temperature control mountain !!! 

Its a really great to have finally joined the forums, you guys have been really helpful and have a plethora of information! Its really awesome to finally be a part of the community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome @KryoniK and @Harley 

Love your vapable....very creative

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> At the moment nowhere other than the classifieds section. Vapour Mountain do stock REO's from time to time but currently don't have stock.
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/reosmods/


These are definitely Hen's Teeth, I have only ever seen one Reo for sale.


----------



## Raithlin

KryoniK said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the last two years I have been lurking in the shadows, forever in hiding. It all began when i embarked on a quest for vapeyness, I aquired my first device from the lands of Twisp. It served me well for a while, until I discovered the secret scroll of vaping enlightenment ! I've been searching for months, flying through pen shaped devices and BVC heads, to a plume Veil Clone and an AnyVape VMW 80W! But the war against the evil deathsticks was not without consequence, my ally, the VMW was no more... For a week I've been avoiding the deathstick ambushes, their temptations were powerful, I may have lost a battle or 2 and filled my lungs with their corruption. It seemed that all was lost, until one day I came across a golden chest, and within it was my salvation! A Joyetech cuboid, a beast well recognized in all the lands. We now continue on our journey, blowing the clouds of a dragon (If dragons vaped), enjoying the sweet bliss of high VG juice and dual 22AWG coils! Where will this journey take us? Who knows... but our next stop is temperature control mountain !!!
> 
> Its a really great to have finally joined the forums, you guys have been really helpful and have a plethora of information! Its really awesome to finally be a part of the community.


So well written. I had a big smile on my face. Welcome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

KryoniK said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the last two years I have been lurking in the shadows, forever in hiding. It all began when i embarked on a quest for vapeyness, I aquired my first device from the lands of Twisp. It served me well for a while, until I discovered the secret scroll of vaping enlightenment ! I've been searching for months, flying through pen shaped devices and BVC heads, to a plume Veil Clone and an AnyVape VMW 80W! But the war against the evil deathsticks was not without consequence, my ally, the VMW was no more... For a week I've been avoiding the deathstick ambushes, their temptations were powerful, I may have lost a battle or 2 and filled my lungs with their corruption. It seemed that all was lost, until one day I came across a golden chest, and within it was my salvation! A Joyetech cuboid, a beast well recognized in all the lands. We now continue on our journey, blowing the clouds of a dragon (If dragons vaped), enjoying the sweet bliss of high VG juice and dual 22AWG coils! Where will this journey take us? Who knows... but our next stop is temperature control mountain !!!
> 
> Its a really great to have finally joined the forums, you guys have been really helpful and have a plethora of information! Its really awesome to finally be a part of the community.


Welcome @KryoniK ... Thanks for that awesome intro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton

Welcome,


----------



## outlaw_cloud

afternoon guys,
im a new vaper been off the cigs for a few years now but every now and then i get that craving so instead of going back to the cigs i thought i would give vaping a try so im a very new vaper on the scene. i come from Durban, my current build is a very basic one actually oyu could label it a beginners buid im using a twisp claero.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saint_Dee

Hi ladies and gents. I'm a total newbie in the truest sense of the word. Still on the stinkies and looking to switch over. Got a cool intro and some info courtesy of @Wyvern and @GlacieredPyro (I actually joined him at the Vape Meet today). I'm officially convinced that my vaping journey begins now (well, hopefully I'll have a cool starter kit before the end of next week).

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Welcome saint_dee I'm also new here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Saint_Dee said:


> Hi ladies and gents. I'm a total newbie in the truest sense of the word. Still on the stinkies and looking to switch over. Got a cool intro and some info courtesy of @Wyvern and @GlacieredPyro (I actually joined him at the Vape Meet today). I'm officially convinced that my vaping journey begins now (well, hopefully I'll have a cool starter kit before the end of next week).


Most welcome to the forum. All the best with your vaping journey. Keep us updated please. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Saint_Dee said:


> Hi ladies and gents. I'm a total newbie in the truest sense of the word. Still on the stinkies and looking to switch over. Got a cool intro and some info courtesy of @Wyvern and @GlacieredPyro (I actually joined him at the Vape Meet today). I'm officially convinced that my vaping journey begins now (well, hopefully I'll have a cool starter kit before the end of next week).


@Saint_Dee Yay welcome babes!!! Told you it would be for you!!!! Welcome Super deeeeeeeeeeeee! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine

Saint_Dee said:


> Hi ladies and gents. I'm a total newbie in the truest sense of the word. Still on the stinkies and looking to switch over. Got a cool intro and some info courtesy of @Wyvern and @GlacieredPyro (I actually joined him at the Vape Meet today). I'm officially convinced that my vaping journey begins now (well, hopefully I'll have a cool starter kit before the end of next week).


Welcome Saint_Dee. You won't be sorry once you make the switch completely.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Saint_Dee said:


> Hi ladies and gents. I'm a total newbie in the truest sense of the word. Still on the stinkies and looking to switch over. Got a cool intro and some info courtesy of @Wyvern and @GlacieredPyro (I actually joined him at the Vape Meet today). I'm officially convinced that my vaping journey begins now (well, hopefully I'll have a cool starter kit before the end of next week).


Hi Saint_Dee... I've only been off the stinkies for a short time and I've tried quitting a couple times before. Stay strong and enjoy the vaping goodness. Welcome to the forum!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ruan5

Good morning all,

My name is Ruan and I Vape !

Nice to find a site with so much information and insights into the vaping scene.

I am using an eLeaf iStick 100w mod with a Griffin tank. Favorite juices - Lungbrewery's Reaper and Ruthless Jungle Fever.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

ruan5 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> My name is Ruan and I Vape !
> 
> Nice to find a site with so much information and insights into the vaping scene.
> 
> I am using an eLeaf iStick 100w mod with a Griffin tank. Favorite juices - Lungbrewery's Reaper and Ruthless Jungle Fever.



Hi ruan 

Welcome the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

ruan5 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> My name is Ruan and I Vape !
> 
> Nice to find a site with so much information and insights into the vaping scene.
> 
> I am using an eLeaf iStick 100w mod with a Griffin tank. Favorite juices - Lungbrewery's Reaper and Ruthless Jungle Fever.


Hello there @ruan5 Welcome to this super site. Enjoy your stay....

Your setup sounds great! What's your next purchase? ...lol.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruan5

Still getting used to the tank setup... however the juice consumption has me looking at the DIY kits. Otherwise I think it can become quite expensive on juice 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Warm welcome to the new members

@Harley
@KryoniK - lovely intro! Enjoy 
@outlaw_cloud 
@Saint_Dee - glad you made the meet!
@ruan5 

Enjoy your stay here and wishing you all the best with your vape journeys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reaper2JZ

Hey Guys,

Just joined up. Vape occasionally. Figured it would be better than the hubbly and the odd cigarette when going out.

Been trolling the site for a bit for info and massive amounts of it... so thank you for that!!!

Got hooked up by a friend: Cuboid mod, TFV4 mini tank and just trying out juice to see what I like and don't. Donts: desserts are not all that great!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome @Reaper2JZ 

Nice equipment, you have. I am in the same boat, don't like desserts. More a tobacco, coffee, citrus guy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex25

My name is alex I'm currently vaping orion and paulies at the moment I'm vaping on a nebox and an istick 100w. I'm thinking about buying an rx 200 at the end of the month. Very nice to meet you all ☺

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Alex25 said:


> My name is alex I'm currently vaping orion and paulies at the moment I'm vaping on a nebox and an istick 100w. I'm thinking about buying an rx 200 at the end of the month. Very nice to meet you all ☺


Hi @Alex25 ! How is that Nebox treating you? I love that manufacturer, but haven't got around to trying out the Nebox because of it's mixed reviews! Also, grace us with a cool avatar so we can spot your posts easily! XD


----------



## Raithlin

Alex25 said:


> My name is alex I'm currently vaping orion and paulies at the moment I'm vaping on a nebox and an istick 100w. I'm thinking about buying an rx 200 at the end of the month. Very nice to meet you all ☺


Welcome Alex! Great choice of juices there. How long have you been vaping? Looking at your hardware I can't tell if you ramped up quickly, or have been around the block..


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome @Alex25. You have nice kit, and yes I love my red Nebox. The RX200 rocks, you can't go wrong other than maybe size.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Reaper2JZ said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just joined up. Vape occasionally. Figured it would be better than the hubbly and the odd cigarette when going out.
> 
> Been trolling the site for a bit for info and massive amounts of it... so thank you for that!!!
> 
> Got hooked up by a friend: Cuboid mod, TFV4 mini tank and just trying out juice to see what I like and don't. Donts: desserts are not all that great!!



Welcome to the forum @Reaper2JZ 
Congrats on the vaping. Great kit you have to start out on!
Enjoy the juice hunt - it can be a long and costly process - but its rewarding when you find a gem!
Check out the juice reviews section - loads of juices that have been reviewed - sorted by manufacturer.
All the best


----------



## Silver

Alex25 said:


> My name is alex I'm currently vaping orion and paulies at the moment I'm vaping on a nebox and an istick 100w. I'm thinking about buying an rx 200 at the end of the month. Very nice to meet you all ☺



Hi @Alex25 and welcome to the forum
Congrats on the vaping
Hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Silent Echo

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking around the forum for around 2 months now and wow! What a wealth of information.
I quit smoking a few years ago, but I was always off on an off. I started vaping exactly a year ago and going strong.

I started on a Twisp clearo, but that gave up on me about 2 months ago and I was desperate for a device and got the Aero on the same day.
I wish I knew of this forum before my clearo broke. I'm quite happy with the Aero, but I want to get a better setup.
Currently thinking about the Cuboid with a Uwell Crown tank.

I was quite impressed with the PiF section. A lot of good people out there. Anyway, I'll definitely be making more of an appearance on the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Silent Echo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking around the forum for around 2 months now and wow! What a wealth of information.
> I quit smoking a few years ago, but I was always off on an off. I started vaping exactly a year ago and going strong.
> 
> I started on a Twisp clearo, but that gave up on me about 2 months ago and I was desperate for a device and got the Aero on the same day.
> I wish I knew of this forum before my clearo broke. I'm quite happy with the Aero, but I want to get a better setup.
> Currently thinking about the Cuboid with a Uwell Crown tank.
> 
> I was quite impressed with the PiF section. A lot of good people out there. Anyway, I'll definitely be making more of an appearance on the forum



Most welcome to the forum @Silent Echo 
Hoping you will not be silent from here on 
Congrats on the vaping. Many of us started on the Twisp, myself included 

And then

We found the "theme park of vaping" hiding behind the pages here 
Our wallets may not be thanking us - but it is one heck of a ride! - 

Cant advise you first hand on the Cuboid and Crown. I do know that several are happy with the Cuboid - some feel it might be a bit heavy for a portable carry-around. Uwell Crown also has a good following I believe. 

Are you looking for a commercial coil tank or looking to get into rebuilding your own coils?


----------



## Silent Echo

Silver said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Silent Echo
> Hoping you will not be silent from here on
> Congrats on the vaping. Many of us started on the Twisp, myself included
> 
> And then
> 
> We found the "theme park of vaping" hiding behind the pages here
> Our wallets may not be thanking us - but it is one heck of a ride! -
> 
> Cant advise you first hand on the Cuboid and Crown. I do know that several are happy with the Cuboid - some feel it might be a bit heavy for a portable carry-around. Uwell Crown also has a good following I believe.
> 
> Are you looking for a commercial coil tank or looking to get into rebuilding your own coils?



Thanks for the welcome 

I used my friends setup today. He has a Cuboid and SMOK TFV4 mini and a Vaporesso Target. The Cuboid is a bit heavy, but other than that I like it.

I'm not looking at rebuilding my own coils at the moment. Thats why I thought I would go for the Crown. I hear the coils and flavour are great.

If I do decide on coil rebuilding later on, I'll get a new tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Silent Echo said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> I used my friends setup today. He has a Cuboid and SMOK TFV4 mini and a Vaporesso Target. The Cuboid is a bit heavy, but other than that I like it.
> 
> I'm not looking at rebuilding my own coils at the moment. Thats why I thought I would go for the Crown. I hear the coils and flavour are great.
> 
> If I do decide on coil rebuilding later on, I'll get a new tank



Hi @Silent Echo 

Get the target tank, you will love the low maintenance and good flavor from those ceramic coils

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Silent Echo said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> I used my friends setup today. He has a Cuboid and SMOK TFV4 mini and a Vaporesso Target. The Cuboid is a bit heavy, but other than that I like it.
> 
> I'm not looking at rebuilding my own coils at the moment. Thats why I thought I would go for the Crown. I hear the coils and flavour are great.
> 
> If I do decide on coil rebuilding later on, I'll get a new tank


I have the setup you want. Cuboid a bit heavy but not bulky and i like it. Flavour and vapour on the crown is awesome! Havent used my crown Rba as i have been busy perfecting the cubis rba-enjoy a bit of a challenge!  but welcome and i hope you enjoy the crown when you get it! Its a pleasure to vape on but the juice goes quickly..unlike my cubis!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex25

Stosta said:


> Hi @Alex25 ! How is that Nebox treating you? I love that manufacturer, but haven't got around to trying out the Nebox because of it's mixed reviews! Also, grace us with a cool avatar so we can spot your posts easily! XD


The nebox is great but it does leak but you fix that problem with an occasional instead of an ssocc fixes the leaking problem but dosent give the same smoke and flavour

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo

WARMACHINE said:


> Hi @Silent Echo
> 
> Get the target tank, you will love the low maintenance and good flavor from those ceramic coils



Thanks for the suggestion @WARMACHINE. I think I'll get the Crown and I can always borrow my friends Target if I wanted


----------



## Silent Echo

Cobrali said:


> I have the setup you want. Cuboid a bit heavy but not bulky and i like it. Flavour and vapour on the crown is awesome! Havent used my crown Rba as i have been busy perfecting the cubis rba-enjoy a bit of a challenge!  but welcome and i hope you enjoy the crown when you get it! Its a pleasure to vape on but the juice goes quickly..unlike my cubis!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Awesome! Initially I wanted to get the Evic VTC mini, but thought I might as well get the bigger mod just in case I need the extra power 

You happy with the setup? How much of juice does the Crown use in a day?


----------



## WARMACHINE

Silent Echo said:


> Awesome! Initially I wanted to get the Evic VTC mini, but thought I might as well get the bigger mod just in case I need the extra power
> 
> You happy with the setup? How much of juice does the Crown use in a day?


The cuboid is great, but it almost weighs the same as a RX200. IMO the RX200 is the way to go on the bigger mods. VTC mini is a great mobile mod, and travels everywhere I go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

WARMACHINE said:


> The cuboid is great, but it almost weighs the same as a RX200. IMO the RX200 is the way to go on the bigger mods. VTC mini is a great mobile mod, and travels everywhere I go.


FWIW if the Cuboid and RX200 weigh almost the same, my advise would also be to go with the RX200. You should end up with better battery life over the Cuboid. 
Plus the RX200 just "feels" better in your hand, ergonomically speaking.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Silent Echo said:


> Awesome! Initially I wanted to get the Evic VTC mini, but thought I might as well get the bigger mod just in case I need the extra power
> 
> You happy with the setup? How much of juice does the Crown use in a day?


I am happy for now..it satisfies my needs..until i get my drippers..then we may look at a dna200 or an unregulated mod.. i dunno how much capacity in the tanks but my one cubis tank lasts a whole day of my average vaping while the crown takes two tanks with the same usage.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tasmotu

Hi everyone! I just joined the forum a couple of minutes ago, but I have been browsing for a bit the last couple of days, specifically the Ceramic Coils thread which was EXTREMELY helpful in terms of the priming tips.

I started on a Twisp Clearo on 1 January 2015 (yes... new years...), which went quite well for about 8 months where I never touched a stinky. However, the coils started giving me a lot of problems which pushed me back to getting a satisfactory hit from the big no-no's. Just before the December holidays last year, I "upgraded" to the Twisp Edge, but even on the lowest voltage setting, I would actually get flavour for max 2 days before the coil went really bland. A week in and I was burning holes in my throat and mouth. I got some advice from friends that are a lot more veteran vapers and saw the Kangertech SUBOX mini, but no-one has stock as it all about the TOPBOX mini now. I went to the closest vape shop to me, but I couldn't sample it (they are very busy over lunch time), so I decided to wait a day and try again. In this time I saw reviews about the ceramic coils, so I ended up buying the Vaporesso Target 75W VTC Starter kit last Thursday. It is absolutely amazing! As with any new toy, I played a bit too much with the installed (0.9 ohm Kanthal) coil, and I got the same as Rob said in the Ceramic Coil thread - 4 days in and the coil was a bit burnt. However, not every hit was burnt, which is quite weird. But, I now have the 0.2 ohm Nickle coil installed on Temperature Mode and it is absolute heaven with Foggs Milky Way.

As soon as I have more mileage under my belt I will post some tips for these coils (in the appropriate thread), but one thing I can say is: Read that thread on how to prime the coils - it makes a massive difference. Also, if you feel the flavour is not what it can be, close the vents completely and give it a fake hit or two (you will need to mouth draw, not lungs). This sucks the joose straight through the ceramic again for that recently-primed flavour awesomeness.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raithlin

Tasmotu said:


> Hi everyone! I just joined the forum a couple of minutes ago, but I have been browsing for a bit the last couple of days, specifically the Ceramic Coils thread which was EXTREMELY helpful in terms of the priming tips.
> 
> I started on a Twisp Clearo on 1 January 2015 (yes... new years...), which went quite well for about 8 months where I never touched a stinky. However, the coils started giving me a lot of problems which pushed me back to getting a satisfactory hit from the big no-no's. Just before the December holidays last year, I "upgraded" to the Twisp Edge, but even on the lowest voltage setting, I would actually get flavour for max 2 days before the coil went really bland. A week in and I was burning holes in my throat and mouth. I got some advice from friends that are a lot more veteran vapers and saw the Kangertech SUBOX mini, but no-one has stock as it all about the TOPBOX mini now. I went to the closest vape shop to me, but I couldn't sample it (they are very busy over lunch time), so I decided to wait a day and try again. In this time I saw reviews about the ceramic coils, so I ended up buying the Vaporesso Target 75W VTC Starter kit last Thursday. It is absolutely amazing! As with any new toy, I played a bit too much with the installed (0.9 ohm Kanthal) coil, and I got the same as Rob said in the Ceramic Coil thread - 4 days in and the coil was a bit burnt. However, not every hit was burnt, which is quite weird. But, I now have the 0.2 ohm Nickle coil installed on Temperature Mode and it is absolute heaven with Foggs Milky Way.
> 
> As soon as I have more mileage under my belt I will post some tips for these coils (in the appropriate thread), but one thing I can say is: Read that thread on how to prime the coils - it makes a massive difference. Also, if you feel the flavour is not what it can be, close the vents completely and give it a fake hit or two (you will need to mouth draw, not lungs). This sucks the joose straight through the ceramic again for that recently-primed flavour awesomeness.


Damn, nice intro! Welcome, dude.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tasmotu said:


> But, I now have the 0.2 ohm Nickle coil installed on Temperature Mode and it is absolute heaven with Foggs Milky Way.



Welcome to the forum @Tasmotu! 

What temp are you running the 0,2Ω coils at? I had given up on temp mode but based on the outstanding vape I'm getting on my 0,9Ω Kanthal ceramic coils and your experience I think I will try Temp Sensing again!


----------



## Tasmotu

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome to the forum @Tasmotu!
> 
> What temp are you running the 0,2Ω coils at? I had given up on temp mode but based on the outstanding vape I'm getting on my 0,9Ω Kanthal ceramic coils and your experience I think I will try Temp Sensing again!



The guy at the vape shop suggested that with the joose (Foggs) that I don't vape the 0.9 ohm Kanthal at more than 24 Watt, so on that assumption I put the 0.2 ohm Nickle on 480 Fahrenheit. The coils are rated 450 - 600 F, and I am just too lazy to do a conversion to Celcius. I did, however, start the new coil off at 400 F, which still delivered some (but very little compared to what it can do) flavour. I have noticed that with the joose I am running, it gets a bit too overwhelming above 500 F, so for now I will stick to 480 F even if just to see how long I can make the coil last. The main reason for buying this starter kit was how long the coils last, at least according to most.

As for the 0.9 ohm, I really want to give that one a try again. I think mine was just not as nice as I didn't prime it properly (Thanks for your advice on that one!). But yeah, in my experience (and please remember I am only on my 2nd coil, one of each), I am getting a better flavour on the 0.2 ohm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tasmotu said:


> The guy at the vape shop suggested that with the joose (Foggs) that I don't vape the 0.9 ohm Kanthal at more than 24 Watt, so on that assumption I put the 0.2 ohm Nickle on 480 Fahrenheit.



I vape both Target Tanks at 30 Watts on the 0,9Ω Kanthal Coils. XXX is outstanding at 30 watts! ANd then my Foggs Milkyway is the very same set up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tasmotu

Rob Fisher said:


> I vape both Target Tanks at 30 Watts on the 0,9Ω Kanthal Coils. XXX is outstanding at 30 watts! ANd then my Foggs Milkyway is the very same set up!
> View attachment 47699



I will definitely give that XXX a try from your recommendation. However, I think the reason I get a better vape at lower wattage is because I have the 6mg Foggs. It gets a bit much for my "new" lungs, so I will try a 3mg like I see you have and see how that works. On the temp coil, I can push it to 500 F, after that I want to chase my hits with a fire extinguisher...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Tasmotu 
Lovely intro indeed and glad you got the new kit and are enjoying it
Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place!

PS - i am about 7 tanks in on my first 0.9 ohm kanthal coil on the Target tank. After two or three tanks i also picked up an intermittent slightly burnt taste. I think I primed it good enough in the beginning but maybe I vaped it too dry once. At about 25 Watts. Vaping VM Strawberry with menthol concentrate. Great flavour other than the on and off slightly burnt taste. Am planning to switch to a new coil soon and see how that goes.


----------



## Vape_Noob

Hi all, new vaper here, Using a fake/generic eGo-T style battery 1100mAh and some CE4 clearos. Currently on some shitty liquid (Liquia Blueberry and FreshCig American Lites). Very new to the scene but luckily VapeKing just opened on Bell Airs drive right next to my complex so I am sure I will be bugging them till my knowledge is on point!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Vape_Noob said:


> Hi all, new vaper here, Using a fake/generic eGo-T style battery 1100mAh and some CE4 clearos. Currently on some shitty liquid (Liquia Blueberry and FreshCig American Lites). Very new to the scene but luckily VapeKing just opened on Bell Airs drive right next to my complex so I am sure I will be bugging them till my knowledge is on point!


Go and bug the hell out of them, they will love it and treat you well! Welcome to the forums though, make sure you upload a cool profile pic so we can see you coming  You looking at getting into big clouds? Or just a decent alternative to what you have currently?


----------



## Levinster

Hi All 

Name is Adam Levin, No not like Maroon5. But i wish. 

I have a Balrog UD device. Im new to vaping and im here to get answers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Levinster said:


> Hi All
> 
> Name is Adam Levin, No not like Maroon5. But i wish.
> 
> I have a Balrog UD device. Im new to vaping and im here to get answers


Welcome @Levinster. That Balrog is one cool device


----------



## Vape_Noob

Stosta said:


> Go and bug the hell out of them, they will love it and treat you well! Welcome to the forums though, make sure you upload a cool profile pic so we can see you coming  You looking at getting into big clouds? Or just a decent alternative to what you have currently?


Hahaha, thanks  I will load it tomorrow. Yea I'm looking to go for big clouds and full flavour (0mg) but just on a bit of a budget at the moment  looking at the Kanker Protank Mini 3 to use for now cause of the price. But not sure if my battery will handle it? People on ecf had mixed opinions..

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Vape_Noob said:


> Hi all, new vaper here, Using a fake/generic eGo-T style battery 1100mAh and some CE4 clearos. Currently on some shitty liquid (Liquia Blueberry and FreshCig American Lites). Very new to the scene but luckily VapeKing just opened on Bell Airs drive right next to my complex so I am sure I will be bugging them till my knowledge is on point!



Welcome to the forum @Vape_Noob 
Dont worry, when you upgrade you will appreciate the experiemce more!
Dont know if living next to a vape shop is a blessing or a curse. Lol
Enjoy your stay and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Levinster said:


> Hi All
> 
> Name is Adam Levin, No not like Maroon5. But i wish.
> 
> I have a Balrog UD device. Im new to vaping and im here to get answers



Welcome to the forum @Levinster 
Ask away and we shall try provide you with the answers you need 
Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Good evening and welcome to all the new comers! 
Joining our community here is a sign that your already making great decisions 
Vape on and live strong!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Vape_Noob said:


> Hahaha, thanks  I will load it tomorrow. Yea I'm looking to go for big clouds and full flavour (0mg) but just on a bit of a budget at the moment  looking at the Kanker Protank Mini 3 to use for now cause of the price. But not sure if my battery will handle it? People on ecf had mixed opinions..
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah being on a budget sucks! I think the ego battery will support it, but you need to get an adapter piece in order to do it. Personally I would recommend saving that cash and getting something bigger next month, or the following month, that Protank won't be a game-changer as far as I know.
Are you budgeting per month? Or are you on a budget like a student (those were the worst days of my life, no money for 6 years) and there won't be cash coming in?

Keep on checking here for classifieds, towards the end of the month we start selling our gear for stupid prices just to gund our vape-mail needs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Noob

Stosta said:


> Yeah being on a budget sucks! I think the ego battery will support it, but you need to get an adapter piece in order to do it. Personally I would recommend saving that cash and getting something bigger next month, or the following month, that Protank won't be a game-changer as far as I know.
> Are you budgeting per month? Or are you on a budget like a student (those were the worst days of my life, no money for 6 years) and there won't be cash coming in?
> 
> Keep on checking here for classifieds, towards the end of the month we start selling our gear for stupid prices just to gund our vape-mail needs.



Not student, full-time work just pay is kak and I kicked out my flatmate 2 weeks ago so had to pay all the rent for the flat myself this month  Oh well, new flatmate coming next month and I got a raise this week so things should turn around 

I will definitely keep an eye on the classifieds, been looking at them lots already  Thanks for all the info and suggestions man, always good to have some help, the ECF guys are a bit pretentious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Vape_Noob said:


> Not student, full-time work just pay is kak and I kicked out my flatmate 2 weeks ago so had to pay all the rent for the flat myself this month  Oh well, new flatmate coming next month and I got a raise this week so things should turn around
> 
> I will definitely keep an eye on the classifieds, been looking at them lots already  Thanks for all the info and suggestions man, always good to have some help, the ECF guys are a bit pretentious


That's what we're here for!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Howdy. Spydro here. 

I have been vaping for almost 3 years after smoking cigs/pipes for over 50. As a flavor junkie I have been doing my own builds and DIY liquids almost as long. I don't need nicotine, prefer 100% VG (or as close to it as I can get) and extract some of my own flavors. It's been a long road finding my preferred gear, so I have a lot of it that is not used anymore (or never was). For about 20 months now it's been all about Reos... I finally found my preferred gear and have a nice collection of them.

Spy

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Howdy. Spydro here.
> 
> I have been vaping for almost 3 years after smoking cigs/pipes for over 50. As a flavor junkie I have been doing my own builds and DIY liquids almost as long. I don't need nicotine, prefer 100% VG (or as close to it as I can get) and extract some of my own flavors. It's been a long road finding my preferred gear, so I have a lot of it that is not used anymore (or never was). For about 20 months now it's been all about Reos... I finally found my preferred gear and have a nice collection of them.
> 
> Spy



We have quite a few REO fanatics around @Spydro! Look forward to having you and any of the other Reonuats that need a new home after the 20th!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jjvdbilt

Hey guys. Jay here.

Fairly recent to the vape game (+/- 24 months- on and off). Getting into DIY juice and coil building. still working on that elusive perfect rig  considering my own vape shop so thought i should get stuck into some research, looks like this is the place to start!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

jjvdbilt said:


> Hey guys. Jay here.
> 
> Fairly recent to the vape game (+/- 24 months- on and off). Getting into DIY juice and coil building. still working on that elusive perfect rig  considering my own vape shop so thought i should get stuck into some research, looks like this is the place to start!


Most welcome Jay. The perfect rig is always just the newest gear away. Perfect place for research, feel free to ask questions too. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC Okie

Hi, everyone. I'm Jan and I've migrated here from the REOs Mods sub-forum on ECF. I've been vaping for almost six years (Vapeversary is June 30) and for five and a half of those years, I've been using REOs exclusively. I'm a Reonaut through and through. I have quite a big stash (30+) of REOs. 

My favorite set up is a 2015 REO Woodvil with a Chalice III. I wrap my own coils and DIY all my own juice. 

I am a retired college instructor (English lit, Freshman/Sophomore Comp., Speech, and Humanities) who smoked for over 40 years before discovering e-cigs in 2010. 

I have two grown children, and now two grandchildren. Those grandkids are my life.....can't even describe how much I love and enjoy them!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

JC Okie said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm Jan and I've migrated here from the REOs Mods sub-forum on ECF. I've been vaping for almost six years (Vapeversary is June 30) and for five and a half of those years, I've been using REOs exclusively. I'm a Reonaut through and through. I have quite a big stash (30+) of REOs.
> 
> My favorite set up is a 2015 REO Woodvil with a Chalice III. I wrap my own coils and DIY all my own juice.
> 
> I am a retired college instructor (English lit, Freshman/Sophomore Comp., Speech, and Humanities) who smoked for over 40 years before discovering e-cigs in 2010.
> 
> I have two grown children, and now two grandchildren. Those grandkids are my life.....can't even describe how much I love and enjoy them!



And a very warm welcome @JC Okie! So good to have ardent REO fans joining us here on ecigssa!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JC Okie

Rob Fisher said:


> And a very warm welcome @JC Okie! So good to have ardent REO fans joining us here on ecigssa!


Thanks, Rob, and thanks for inviting us! This is all so bittersweet....I'm still reeling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

JC Okie said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm Jan and I've migrated here from the REOs Mods sub-forum on ECF. I've been vaping for almost six years (Vapeversary is June 30) and for five and a half of those years, I've been using REOs exclusively. I'm a Reonaut through and through. I have quite a big stash (30+) of REOs.
> 
> My favorite set up is a 2015 REO Woodvil with a Chalice III. I wrap my own coils and DIY all my own juice.
> 
> I am a retired college instructor (English lit, Freshman/Sophomore Comp., Speech, and Humanities) who smoked for over 40 years before discovering e-cigs in 2010.
> 
> I have two grown children, and now two grandchildren. Those grandkids are my life.....can't even describe how much I love and enjoy them!


Most welcome Jan. Great to see you here. We have a Reoville forum here, but you are of course welcome to use all forums as you see fit. Hope to see a lot of you. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC Okie

Andre said:


> Most welcome Jan. Great to see you here. We have a Reoville forum here, but you are of course welcome to use all forums as you see fit. Hope to see a lot of you. Happy vaping.


Thanks, Andre....and good to see you. The Welcome PM from Silver said to introduce myself here, so I did. I've found the REO forum and have already rented an apartment. .

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

JC Okie said:


> Thanks, Rob, and thanks for inviting us! This is all so bittersweet....I'm still reeling.



Yip I hear you on bittersweet... it was like a kick in the stomach! Still can't believe it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> Howdy. Spydro here.
> 
> I have been vaping for almost 3 years after smoking cigs/pipes for over 50. As a flavor junkie I have been doing my own builds and DIY liquids almost as long. I don't need nicotine, prefer 100% VG (or as close to it as I can get) and extract some of my own flavors. It's been a long road finding my preferred gear, so I have a lot of it that is not used anymore (or never was). For about 20 months now it's been all about Reos... I finally found my preferred gear and have a nice collection of them.
> 
> Spy



Warm welcome to the forum @Spydro

Its great to have you join us here on ECIGSSA. I think it was one of your posts on the Reosmods forum on ECF that i saw once when you mentioned refilling about 15 Reos and I thought to myself "my goodness, thats about 75 ml of juice!" I admire your collection and am looking forward to hearing more in the future.

Enjoy your stay here and shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

jjvdbilt said:


> Hey guys. Jay here.
> 
> Fairly recent to the vape game (+/- 24 months- on and off). Getting into DIY juice and coil building. still working on that elusive perfect rig  considering my own vape shop so thought i should get stuck into some research, looks like this is the place to start!



Welcome to the forum @jjvdbilt 
Glad you found us. I know what you mean about the elusive perfect rig. It always seems to be around the next corner. 
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

JC Okie said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm Jan and I've migrated here from the REOs Mods sub-forum on ECF. I've been vaping for almost six years (Vapeversary is June 30) and for five and a half of those years, I've been using REOs exclusively. I'm a Reonaut through and through. I have quite a big stash (30+) of REOs.
> 
> My favorite set up is a 2015 REO Woodvil with a Chalice III. I wrap my own coils and DIY all my own juice.
> 
> I am a retired college instructor (English lit, Freshman/Sophomore Comp., Speech, and Humanities) who smoked for over 40 years before discovering e-cigs in 2010.
> 
> I have two grown children, and now two grandchildren. Those grandkids are my life.....can't even describe how much I love and enjoy them!



Welcome to the forum @JC Okie 
Thank you for the detailed intro

That is an amazing stash of Reos! Respect!
Congrats on the vaping since 2010. 
There are several dedicated Reonauts here as i am sure you will discover

Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Hey all new to the forum and pretty ew to the vape scene. I smoked cigarettes for around 10 years and moved over to twisp. Now a few mates at work are vaping the one is a fundie and the other a start out. I smoked the fundies kangertech I think that's what it's called but was too strong for me at the watts he was vaping. The other colleague had a eleaf Ijust2 which I really like. I am looking at selling my clearo lite kit or to trade it in on something that I can slowly start modding myself building my own coils and making my own liquids etc which I guess works out cheaper than other options. I'm looking for some help regarding what I can trade it my twisp for or sell it and buy something even if it's used that can offer these things? I look forward to gaining more knowledge in this field and hearing some of your thoughts. I'm from the east rand

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_Noob

JC Okie said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm Jan and I've migrated here from the REOs Mods sub-forum on ECF. I've been vaping for almost six years (Vapeversary is June 30) and for five and a half of those years, I've been using REOs exclusively. I'm a Reonaut through and through. I have quite a big stash (30+) of REOs.
> 
> My favorite set up is a 2015 REO Woodvil with a Chalice III. I wrap my own coils and DIY all my own juice.
> 
> I am a retired college instructor (English lit, Freshman/Sophomore Comp., Speech, and Humanities) who smoked for over 40 years before discovering e-cigs in 2010.
> 
> I have two grown children, and now two grandchildren. Those grandkids are my life.....can't even describe how much I love and enjoy them!


This is suuuuper embarrassing  but what are REOs?  

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_Noob

Vape_Noob said:


> This is suuuuper embarrassing  but what are REOs?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


Sorry, I really should have just googled/searched that. Just hadn't heard the acronym before ^_^

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC Okie

Vape_Noob said:


> This is suuuuper embarrassing  but what are REOs?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


Hi, @Vape_Noob It's a bottom feeder mechanical mod. They come in lots of styles and sizes, but for an example of a wooden one, checkout my avatar. You can see/buy them here: www.reosmods.com
That one takes an 18650 battery and has an 8ml bottle inside it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JC Okie

Vape_Noob said:


> Sorry, I really should have just googled/searched that. Just hadn't heard the acronym before ^_^
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


There are quite a few REO owners here on this forum. Find the Reoville sub-forum under Hardware. There are scads of pictures....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_Noob

JC Okie said:


> There are quite a few REO owners here on this forum. Find the Reoville sub-forum under Hardware. There are scads of pictures....


Hahaha, I love up to my name no?  

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Noob

Live* 

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC Okie

Vape_Noob said:


> Hahaha, I love up to my name no?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


It's cool. Ha. I'm a noob on this forum, too, but I've been using REOs for years and years, so if you want to know anything else, ask away. What are you vaping on? How long have you been vaping?


----------



## Vape_Noob

JC Okie said:


> It's cool. Ha. I'm a noob on this forum, too, but I've been using REOs for years and years, so if you want to know anything else, ask away. What are you vaping on? How long have you been vaping?


Well I live in South Africa where a pack of cigarettes is like R20 ($1.30) so it's never been too much of a money issue and I've been a solid 20-30 cig a day smoker for 11years (barring like 3months when I quit in 2011 using the old ciggalikes before moving to London and refusing to pay R150-200 for a pack of smokes \:0/ ) so I quit again this year 53days ago because sintax went up again and I couldn't afford the 600-800Rand a month! Anyway I never have terrible nicotine cravings, like I only smoked reds/filter (12mg tar and 1.2mg nicotine) analogs, but I just don't really feel heavy cravings. What I do always miss is having something to kind of puff on with a cup of coffee or a cold beer or after.. You know..... So I decided to get into vaping by buying a super cheap starter kit online that was R160 / $10 with two fake eGo-Ts and 2 CE4s. Then I stumbled across this crazy sub-culture and I was hooked!  hahaha! I just want to get a decent vv battery and start playing around with tanks and RTAs and RDAs and diy kits. Anyway I should be able to get a decent MVP 2.0 or 3.0 or something similar priced (recommendations??!) Within the next 2 months so kind of doing my research and trying to understand what's what really  . sorry for the essay. Could you maybe give me a super simple breakdown of REOs and post a pic of a setup? I searched the forum but didn't see any picks and it's 4:15am so I am too lazy figure it out  

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Noob

Vape_Noob said:


> Well I live in South Africa where a pack of cigarettes is like R20 ($1.30) so it's never been too much of a money issue and I've been a solid 20-30 cig a day smoker for 11years (barring like 3months when I quit in 2011 using the old ciggalikes before moving to London and refusing to pay R150-200 for a pack of smokes \:0/ ) so I quit again this year 53days ago because sintax went up again and I couldn't afford the 600-800Rand a month! Anyway I never have terrible nicotine cravings, like I only smoked reds/filter (12mg tar and 1.2mg nicotine) analogs, but I just don't really feel heavy cravings. What I do always miss is having something to kind of puff on with a cup of coffee or a cold beer or after.. You know..... So I decided to get into vaping by buying a super cheap starter kit online that was R160 / $10 with two fake eGo-Ts and 2 CE4s. Then I stumbled across this crazy sub-culture and I was hooked!  hahaha! I just want to get a decent vv battery and start playing around with tanks and RTAs and RDAs and diy kits. Anyway I should be able to get a decent MVP 2.0 or 3.0 or something similar priced (recommendations??!) Within the next 2 months so kind of doing my research and trying to understand what's what really  . sorry for the essay. Could you maybe give me a super simple breakdown of REOs and post a pic of a setup? I searched the forum but didn't see any picks and it's 4:15am so I am too lazy figure it out
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


And I just realised I was on the SA forum. It's too late for me  

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC Okie

Vape_Noob said:


> Well I live in South Africa where a pack of cigarettes is like R20 ($1.30) so it's never been too much of a money issue and I've been a solid 20-30 cig a day smoker for 11years (barring like 3months when I quit in 2011 using the old ciggalikes before moving to London and refusing to pay R150-200 for a pack of smokes \:0/ ) so I quit again this year 53days ago because sintax went up again and I couldn't afford the 600-800Rand a month! Anyway I never have terrible nicotine cravings, like I only smoked reds/filter (12mg tar and 1.2mg nicotine) analogs, but I just don't really feel heavy cravings. What I do always miss is having something to kind of puff on with a cup of coffee or a cold beer or after.. You know..... So I decided to get into vaping by buying a super cheap starter kit online that was R160 / $10 with two fake eGo-Ts and 2 CE4s. Then I stumbled across this crazy sub-culture and I was hooked!  hahaha! I just want to get a decent vv battery and start playing around with tanks and RTAs and RDAs and diy kits. Anyway I should be able to get a decent MVP 2.0 or 3.0 or something similar priced (recommendations??!) Within the next 2 months so kind of doing my research and trying to understand what's what really  . sorry for the essay. Could you maybe give me a super simple breakdown of REOs and post a pic of a setup? I searched the forum but didn't see any picks and it's 4:15am so I am too lazy figure it out
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


Here's the link to the Reoville sub-forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reoville.f67/
I'm new to this forum, so don't know if that link will work or not. 
Anyway, they're American Made bottom feeders......they hold the battery and a juice bottle in the bottom. You squeeze the bottle and it shoots juice up through the hole in the 510 connection, through a hole in the bottom feeder atty, and wets the coil and wick. After two or three good hits, you do it again. Pretty nifty. Think of it as having the tank on the bottom instead of on top. 




Here are a few of mine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_Noob

JC Okie said:


> Here's the link to the Reoville sub-forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reoville.f67/
> I'm new to this forum, so don't know if that link will work or not.
> Anyway, they're American Made bottom feeders......they hold the battery and a juice bottle in the bottom. You squeeze the bottle and it shoots juice up through the hole in the 510 connection, through a hole in the bottom feeder atty, and wets the coil and wick. After two or three good hits, you do it again. Pretty nifty. Think of it as having the tank on the bottom instead of on top.
> 
> View attachment 47893
> 
> 
> Here are a few of mine.


Oooooookay yes! I did see this while reading all the into/instructional threads! They seem quite interesting, different to the rest of the croud really! Are all those the exact same box or just same boxes with different internals and tanks/whatnot? 

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC Okie

Vape_Noob said:


> And I just realised I was on the SA forum. It's too late for me
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


That's actually fine.....I'm from the US and I didn't/don't know much about South Africa....like the cost of cigs....or even the exchange rate, so any info you put in your post was great for me. Like I said, I'm new here, too. You can't embarrass yourself with me. No matter what....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Noob

JC Okie said:


> That's actually fine.....I'm from the US and I didn't/don't know much about South Africa....like the cost of cigs....or even the exchange rate, so any info you put in your post was great for me. Like I said, I'm new here, too. You can't embarrass yourself with me. No matter what....


Phew. Haha. Cool man. So how did you end up on the SA forum? I'm also in ecf but people just seemed less friendly/a bit pretentious so I found this one. Also helps to be able to get advice on local retailers/juicemakers. And I a see they have vape meets and that looks effing amazing :0 sooo much to learn, feel like a kid in a candy store  

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JC Okie

Vape_Noob said:


> Oooooookay yes! I did see this while reading all the into/instructional threads! They seem quite interesting, different to the rest of the croud really! Are all those the exact same box or just same boxes with different internals and tanks/whatnot?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


Those are pretty much all the same....different colors. Excessive you say??? Hahaha. That's just a small part of my collection. I found vaping almost six years ago and the hobby aspect of it grabbed me big time. What makes the vape varied is the atty you put on them. Different attys, different coils wrapped for different ohms, different wicking material, different air flow, etc. will change up the vape some, but the boxes themselves are all about the same. There have been upgrades, so some of mine are newer than others and may have minor differences.
None of those in the picture have atomizers on them.



Here are some of my wooden ones with attys on them. You push the little plastic bottle through that hole in order to squonk the juice up into the atty, then vape it. They're actually pretty awesome, IMHO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_Noob

JC Okie said:


> Those are pretty much all the same....different colors. Excessive you say??? Hahaha. That's just a small part of my collection. I found vaping almost six years ago and the hobby aspect of it grabbed me big time. What makes the vape varied is the atty you put on them. Different attys, different coils wrapped for different ohms, different wicking material, different air flow, etc. will change up the vape some, but the boxs themselves are all about the same. There have been upgrades, so some of mine are newer than others and may have minor differences.
> None of those in the picture have atomizers on them.
> View attachment 47895
> 
> 
> Here are some of my wooden ones with attys on them. You push the little plastic bottle through that hole in order to squonk the juice up into the atty, then vape it. They're actually pretty awesome, IMHO.


Hahaha, those are some beautiful looking vapes though! Shiat!  I just wish I was being paid what I deserve!  oh well we will see how things go and I will definitely keep you updated, maybe when I get to REOs you can show me a thing or two? 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raithlin

Boy, this thread just exploded overnight! 

A big welcome to all the new faces. Looking forward to butting heads with you all at the next vape meet!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

JC Okie said:


> Those are pretty much all the same....different colors. Excessive you say??? Hahaha. That's just a small part of my collection. I found vaping almost six years ago and the hobby aspect of it grabbed me big time. What makes the vape varied is the atty you put on them. Different attys, different coils wrapped for different ohms, different wicking material, different air flow, etc. will change up the vape some, but the boxs themselves are all about the same. There have been upgrades, so some of mine are newer than others and may have minor differences.
> None of those in the picture have atomizers on them.
> View attachment 47895
> 
> 
> Here are some of my wooden ones with attys on them. You push the little plastic bottle through that hole in order to squonk the juice up into the atty, then vape it. They're actually pretty awesome, IMHO.



Lovely pic @JC Okie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

kyle_redbull said:


> Hey all new to the forum and pretty ew to the vape scene. I smoked cigarettes for around 10 years and moved over to twisp. Now a few mates at work are vaping the one is a fundie and the other a start out. I smoked the fundies kangertech I think that's what it's called but was too strong for me at the watts he was vaping. The other colleague had a eleaf Ijust2 which I really like. I am looking at selling my clearo lite kit or to trade it in on something that I can slowly start modding myself building my own coils and making my own liquids etc which I guess works out cheaper than other options. I'm looking for some help regarding what I can trade it my twisp for or sell it and buy something even if it's used that can offer these things? I look forward to gaining more knowledge in this field and hearing some of your thoughts. I'm from the east rand
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Welome @kyle_redbull you have come to the right place. Fire away with any questions. The IJust2 is great device, you won't go wrong there, 100 times better than Twisp. The Kangrtech starter kits are very good, and a great way to get you going on rebuilding, but still having a device that uses standard coils. Check out the Newbies Corner, loads of information, that will help you along : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/new-ecig-users-corner/


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome to all the ReoNaults 

@Spydro @jjvdbilt @JC Okie @Papa_Lazarou 

Feels like an invasion ....... just joking

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @kyle_redbull 
I also recommend the iJust2 as a great inexpensive option
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JC Okie

Vape_Noob said:


> Phew. Haha. Cool man. So how did you end up on the SA forum? I'm also in ecf but people just seemed less friendly/a bit pretentious so I found this one. Also helps to be able to get advice on local retailers/juicemakers. And I a see they have vape meets and that looks effing amazing :0 sooo much to learn, feel like a kid in a candy store
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


I spent the last five years in the REOs Mods forum on ECF, but the owner of REO announced he was going into semi-retirement and shutting down his sub-forum. So.....one of the big shots here (Rob Fisher) graciously invited us displaced Reonauts to join this forum where there is an active REO community. I just arrived yesterday (haven't even unpacked yet ) so I'm as new here as you are. I already love it. You're right; it's a very friendly place.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @JC Okie 
Glad you enjoying so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

JC Okie said:


> Hi, @Vape_Noob It's a bottom feeder mechanical mod. They come in lots of styles and sizes, but for an example of a wooden one, checkout my avatar. You can see/buy them here: www.reosmods.com
> That one takes an 18650 battery and has an 8ml bottle inside it.



Her first day and already you're seeing the caring, thoughtful, helpful JC at work. Huge add to the forum to have her here, I tell ya.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JC Okie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Her first day and already you're seeing the caring, thoughtful, helpful JC at work. Huge add to the forum to have her here, I tell ya.


Awww shucks, @Papa_Lazarou  

Funny, but after all these years I feel like a noob all over again and find this Newbie's Corner very comfortable for the time being.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Hey all, or should I say "heita" (I was going to try something exotic in Xhosa, but I sprained my tongue attempting a click)...

I'm another ECF REO soon-to-be refugee, taking Rob F up on his offer of cheap housing and free snacks. I've been vaping for about 3 years, the last 2 and a bit with REO's as my weapon of choice. Like a lot of reonauts, I've amassed a fair sized collection - grands, mini's, woodvils, and now P-67's - and I'm a mad fiend for bottom fed atties.

I'm also a Canadian. You know... one of the nations you lot regularly trash in football (rugby), the <cough> polite version of American <cough>, and the greatest ice hockey nation on Earth.

Really looking forward to getting to know everyone here, beyond just the familiar faces from ECF.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Joyce L'dy Vape

Hi I am Joyce L'dy Vape, got interested by visiting different vape stores with a family member, started trying DIY stuff out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hey all, or should I say "heita" (I was going to try something exotic in Xhosa, but I sprained my tongue attempting a click)...
> 
> I'm another ECF REO soon-to-be refugee, taking Rob F up on his offer of cheap housing and free snacks. I've been vaping for about 3 years, the last 2 and a bit with REO's as my weapon of choice. Like a lot of reonauts, I've amassed a fair sized collection - grands, mini's, woodvils, and now P-67's - and I'm a mad fiend for bottom fed atties.
> 
> I'm also a Canadian. You know... one of the nations you lot regularly trash in football (rugby), the <cough> polite version of American <cough>, and the greatest ice hockey nation on Earth.
> 
> Really looking forward to getting to know everyone here, beyond just the familiar faces from ECF.


Most welcome. You forgot to mention Ice Wine! Enjoy our forum.


----------



## Cobrali

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hey all, or should I say "heita" (I was going to try something exotic in Xhosa, but I sprained my tongue attempting a click)...
> 
> I'm another ECF REO soon-to-be refugee, taking Rob F up on his offer of cheap housing and free snacks. I've been vaping for about 3 years, the last 2 and a bit with REO's as my weapon of choice. Like a lot of reonauts, I've amassed a fair sized collection - grands, mini's, woodvils, and now P-67's - and I'm a mad fiend for bottom fed atties.
> 
> I'm also a Canadian. You know... one of the nations you lot regularly trash in football (rugby), the <cough> polite version of American <cough>, and the greatest ice hockey nation on Earth.
> 
> Really looking forward to getting to know everyone here, beyond just the familiar faces from ECF.


Lol..i would think american football is the polite version of rugby with all the battle gear you need to wear.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Joyce L'dy Vape said:


> Hi I am Joyce L'dy Vape, got interested by visiting different vape stores with a family member, started trying DIY stuff out.


Welcome @Joyce L'dy Vape. Tell us more. What devices you vaping with. Any interesting DIY builds and/or flavours you working on ?


----------



## Golden Goose

Hey there
So I've been vaping for quite some time. I use a koopor plus 200w with a temple RDA and love it all. Hoping to share some of my knowledge and help promote vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JC Okie

Joyce L'dy Vape said:


> Hi I am Joyce L'dy Vape, got interested by visiting different vape stores with a family member, started trying DIY stuff out.


Hi, Joyce. I'm Jan. I have been DIYing for a long time now. It's so easy and soooo CHEAP that it just seemed so logical to me. I haven't vaped any store-bought juice in years. Are you enjoying the DIYing? I think it's kinda fun, but if you're not careful it can take over your entire kitchen! Ha. It seems like I have empty bottles, half-empty bottles, labeled and un-labeled bottles, measuring cups and juice paraphernalia everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Welcome to all the North-American vapers! I hope you enjoy the forum as much as the rest of us! I'm looking forward to a few additional international opinions on vape-related topics!

Now if we could only get you to fly to SA for a vapemeet...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kyle_redbull

Jc okie any tips for diy ejuices etc dos and donts 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC Okie

Ezekiel said:


> Welcome to all the North-American vapers! I hope you enjoy the forum as much as the rest of us! I'm looking forward to a few additional international opinions on vape-related topics!
> 
> Now if we could only get you to fly to SA for a vapemeet...


I was just pondering that very idea! Seems like you guys have plenty of vape meets and I can already tell I'm going to be very jealous reading about all the fun, knowing that I can never go to them. Doesn't seem fair to me...


----------



## JC Okie

kyle_redbull said:


> Jc okie any tips for diy ejuices etc dos and donts
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


My advice would be DO go for it, and DON'T be intimidated. It's easy Peasy. Get you some nic liquid, some PG, some VG, and some flavoring. 

I read and read and read all the DIY forums back before I started and they talked about gloves and goggles and all this precision measuring and they had recipes that would have at least five or six ingredients....2 drops of this, 1 ml of that, etc. all down the list of ingredients. Then the steeping.....let it steep in a dark place...leave the lid off for 24 hours then put it on...shake every day....or every 6 hours....or 3 hours, on and on and on. I was very unnerved and it's a wonder I even gave it a go. BUT what I've learned is that it's really very basic and very simple. You can make it as complicated or as simple as you want. Here's what I do:

I buy my 100mg/ml nic by the liter for $40 from www.myfreedomsmokes.com when they have a sale. I usually break that into two 500 ml bottles and keep most of it in the freezer till I need it. I buy PG and VG by the gallon. Then I mix up about 250 ml of 10 mg/ml in one of those plastic bottles you see catsup in at the tables in hamburger joints. Any bottle with a spout will do. That's my base. Then I buy some flavorings....I like Flavor West, but most of them are good. I experiment in little batches of 5 ml at a time, then if I like a juice, I make a bigger batch of it. I never worry about steeping....I just shake the bottle every time I use out of it. 

I'm not that hard to please and I can vape most anything I make because I only buy flavors I like to begin with. And...I keep it simple. I almost NEVER use more than two different flavors in a mix. Lately my ADV is Blue Raspberry and I mix it in huge batches and vape away. 

Now are you sorry you asked? Sorry. Didn't mean to get carried away. 
Jan

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Ezekiel said:


> Welcome to all the North-American vapers! I hope you enjoy the forum as much as the rest of us! I'm looking forward to a few additional international opinions on vape-related topics!
> 
> Now if we could only get you to fly to SA for a vapemeet...



This is an awesome forum and I, as one of the NA immigrants, am happy to be here. As for the SA vapemeets... hmmm... just checking yearly weather patterns... um... yeah, not such a bad way to get out of the Canadian winter. I'll buy the first round.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JC Okie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> This is an awesome forum and I, as one of the NA immigrants, am happy to be here. As for the SA vapemeets... hmmm... just checking yearly weather patterns... um... yeah, not such a bad way to get out of the Canadian winter. I'll buy the first round.


Is it still winter up there? We're having lots of days in the high 70s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

JC Okie said:


> Is it still winter up there? We're having lots of days in the high 70s.



Well, it's the Vancouver version of winter, which means it's like spring... and fall. 10C (about 55 degrees F) and raining sideways. Close your eyes and think "Mordor" and you've got it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

Morning and welcome to all the ppl from over the water 
You ppl must come to South africa just to experience the weather, here were i am, the last month we just about never dipped under 30C

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

JC Okie said:


> My advice would be DO go for it, and DON'T be intimidated. It's easy Peasy. Get you some nic liquid, some PG, some VG, and some flavoring.
> 
> I read and read and read all the DIY forums back before I started and they talked about gloves and goggles and all this precision measuring and they had recipes that would have at least five or six ingredients....2 drops of this, 1 ml of that, etc. all down the list of ingredients. Then the steeping.....let it steep in a dark place...leave the lid off for 24 hours then put it on...shake every day....or every 6 hours....or 3 hours, on and on and on. I was very unnerved and it's a wonder I even gave it a go. BUT what I've learned is that it's really very basic and very simple. You can make it as complicated or as simple as you want. Here's what I do:
> 
> I buy my 100mg/ml nic by the liter for $40 from www.myfreedomsmokes.com when they have a sale. I usually break that into two 500 ml bottles and keep most of it in the freezer till I need it. I buy PG and VG by the gallon. Then I mix up about 250 ml of 10 mg/ml in one of those plastic bottles you see catsup in at the tables in hamburger joints. Any bottle with a spout will do. That's my base. Then I buy some flavorings....I like Flavor West, but most of them are good. I experiment in little batches of 5 ml at a time, then if I like a juice, I make a bigger batch of it. I never worry about steeping....I just shake the bottle every time I use out of it.
> 
> I'm not that hard to please and I can vape most anything I make because I only buy flavors I like to begin with. And...I keep it simple. I almost NEVER use more than two different flavors in a mix. Lately my ADV is Blue Raspberry and I mix it in huge batches and vape away.
> 
> Now are you sorry you asked? Sorry. Didn't mean to get carried away.
> Jan


Not at all. It makes sense and seems rather easy I just want to know how do u know how much nicotine u will have in each 5ml bottle if you use 10mg nicotine in each 100ml bottle stuff like that but it seems easy just want to know how you know when the mix is right how much of PG and VG to use to how much flavour etc. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC Okie

kyle_redbull said:


> Not at all. It makes sense and seems rather easy I just want to know how do u know how much nicotine u will have in each 5ml bottle if you use 10mg nicotine in each 100ml bottle stuff like that but it seems easy just want to know how you know when the mix is right how much of PG and VG to use to how much flavour etc.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


@kyle_redbull, I will explain my system and my rationale for it.....and we'll get you started. You'll see how easy it is. I'll try to explain it right. And....not only will you see that it's easy, but you won't even _believe_ how cheap it is. I can make a 30 ml bottle of juice that I love for pennies. I mean pennies. If you buy in volume, juice becomes practically free! The most expensive thing about my juice are the bottles I put it in. And I re-use those. 

BUT....it's after midnight here and I'm getting ready for bed. Can we continue this tomorrow when I can think a little clearer and spell a little better? Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

JC Okie said:


> @kyle_redbull, I will explain my system and my rationale for it.....and we'll get you started. You'll see how easy it is. I'll try to explain it right. And....not only will you see that it's easy, but you won't even _believe_ how cheap it is. I can make a 30 ml bottle of juice that I love for pennies. I mean pennies. If you buy in volume, juice becomes practically free! The most expensive thing about my juice are the bottles I put it in. And I re-use those.
> 
> BUT....it's after midnight here and I'm getting ready for bed. Can we continue this tomorrow when I can think a little clearer and spell a little better? Hahaha


Thanks JC sorry man forgot about time zone we'll chat in the morning thanks for the advise so far

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Ueckermann

Hi all!!
I have been vaping since Sep 2015 and loving it.
Started vaping with the Twisp Aero, but it didn't do it for me. 
Just upgraded to the Kangertech Subox mini starter kit(Black & Red) and loving it!!!!
Got into vaping to save money, but mainly to get off them stinkies!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Michael Ueckermann said:


> Hi all!!
> I have been vaping since Sep 2015 and loving it.
> Started vaping with the Twisp Aero, but it didn't do it for me.
> Just upgraded to the Kangertech Subox mini starter kit(Black & Red) and loving it!!!!
> Got into vaping to save money, but mainly to get off them stinkies!!!


Most welcome and congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Subox kit is great. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome @Michael Ueckermann You have some nice equipment. I love my Subox Mini and the subtanks are such great tanks, i use them on all or my mods, as they have such a variety of coils and the RBA allows me to build something different for the high wattages mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joyce L'dy Vape

JC Okie said:


> Hi, Joyce. I'm Jan. I have been DIYing for a long time now. It's so easy and soooo CHEAP that it just seemed so logical to me. I haven't vaped any store-bought juice in years. Are you enjoying the DIYing? I think it's kinda fun, but if you're not careful it can take over your entire kitchen! Ha. It seems like I have empty bottles, half-empty bottles, labeled and un-labeled bottles, measuring cups and juice paraphernalia everywhere.


Yep JC Okie, bottles all over, trying out new juices is great fun, I do get excited when I come across new delicious flavours, got a few favourites.


kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks JC sorry man forgot about time zone we'll chat in the morning thanks for the advise so far
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Not sure if re-using the bottles is a good idea, I prefer to bottle juice in a new bottle, as not to cross mix flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joyce L'dy Vape

WARMACHINE said:


> Welcome @Joyce L'dy Vape. Tell us more. What devices you vaping with. Any interesting DIY builds and/or flavours you working on ?


Hi Warmachine, I've been working on a coffee milkshake, Hawaiian, marula and creamy mango juice. Just four for now, been getting great feedback from fellow vaper on these four juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joyce L'dy Vape

JC Okie said:


> Hi, Joyce. I'm Jan. I have been DIYing for a long time now. It's so easy and soooo CHEAP that it just seemed so logical to me. I haven't vaped any store-bought juice in years. Are you enjoying the DIYing? I think it's kinda fun, but if you're not careful it can take over your entire kitchen! Ha. It seems like I have empty bottles, half-empty bottles, labeled and un-labeled bottles, measuring cups and juice paraphernalia everywhere.





JC Okie said:


> Hi, Joyce. I'm Jan. I have been DIYing for a long time now. It's so easy and soooo CHEAP that it just seemed so logical to me. I haven't vaped any store-bought juice in years. Are you enjoying the DIYing? I think it's kinda fun, but if you're not careful it can take over your entire kitchen! Ha. It seems like I have empty bottles, half-empty bottles, labeled and un-labeled bottles, measuring cups and juice paraphernalia everywhere.



Hi JC Okie, know the feeling, bottles, beakers, PG, VG, Nic, Concentrates, bottles, bottles and more bottles everywhere, I must add, great fun all the way!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josiah J. Peirson

Hi All! I have been vaping since the end of 2014. Started vaping with the Kangertech Protank Mini 3 and EVOD battery, it helped me after about 5 years of the stinkies. I am currently using the Youde Zephyrus V2 and Segelei Fuchai 200w.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Josiah J. Peirson said:


> Hi All! I have been vaping since the end of 2014. Started vaping with the Kangertech Protank Mini 3 and EVOD battery, it helped me after about 5 years of the stinkies. I am currently using the Youde Zephyrus V2 and Segelei Fuchai 200w.



hey @Josiah J. Peirson 

welcome to the forum 

i remember the days of the humble mini protank 3 (had a rather awesome drip tip)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Josiah J. Peirson

shaunnadan said:


> hey @Josiah J. Peirson
> 
> welcome to the forum
> 
> i remember the days of the humble mini protank 3 (had a rather awesome drip tip)


Thank you shaunnadan. Yes the mini protank 3 was a good tank in its day haha


----------



## Andre

Josiah J. Peirson said:


> Hi All! I have been vaping since the end of 2014. Started vaping with the Kangertech Protank Mini 3 and EVOD battery, it helped me after about 5 years of the stinkies. I am currently using the Youde Zephyrus V2 and Segelei Fuchai 200w.


Most welcome and a huge congrats on kicking the sticky habit. Yeah, the mPT3 was revolutionary at the time, and still the tank of choice for many. I used them for a long time in my vaping journey. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Josiah J. Peirson

Thank


Andre said:


> Most welcome and a huge congrats on kicking the sticky habit. Yeah, the mPT3 was revolutionary at the time, and still the tank of choice for many. I used them for a long time in my vaping journey. Happy vaping.


 you Andre.. Happy vaping to you too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Josiah J. Peirson said:


> Hi All! I have been vaping since the end of 2014. Started vaping with the Kangertech Protank Mini 3 and EVOD battery, it helped me after about 5 years of the stinkies. I am currently using the Youde Zephyrus V2 and Segelei Fuchai 200w.



Welcome to the forum @Josiah J. Peirson 
Congrats on the vaping and quitting the stinkies
Enjoy your stay here

PS - not sure if you know @n0ugh7_zw - an experienced vaper from your part of the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josiah J. Peirson

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Josiah J. Peirson
> Congrats on the vaping and quitting the stinkies
> Enjoy your stay here
> 
> PS - not sure if you know @n0ugh7_zw - an experienced vaper from your part of the world


Thank you Silver... Yes I do know @n0ugh7_zw. He has been a great help to me in my switch to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Josiah J. Peirson said:


> Thank you Silver... Yes I do know @n0ugh7_zw. He has been a great help to me in my switch to vaping.



Ah marvellous
@n0ugh7_zw is a vaping expert - you are a lucky man

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Suhail Surtee

Hi All,

I hope you are well.

My Name is Suhail Surtee and Yes... I too Vape 

I'll frequently be here on other other threads but great to be here!

Enjoy the Day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

Hi All, 

I have been here a while now, and have never introduced myself,  i am Create-A-Cloud also known as Koosie/Kobus, i have kicked the stinkies, and im vaping full time now, been 2 weeks without stinkies. but have been vaping since last year... Ive been through a few setups, im on a Smok M80 with Griffin RTA, and also have a Bellus and my Billow V2. 

Enjoy your day guys
Vape On!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been here a while now, and have never introduced myself,  i am Create-A-Cloud also known as Koosie/Kobus, i have kicked the stinkies, and im vaping full time now, been 2 weeks without stinkies. but have been vaping since last year... Ive been through a few setups, im on a Smok M80 with Griffin RTA, and also have a Bellus and my Billow V2.
> 
> Enjoy your day guys
> Vape On!


Welcome officially Koosie! And gratz on the two eeks stinky free! How's that Smok M80?


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

@Stosta its quite great. But Thinking of getting something else to try though? Got any trades?


----------



## Stosta

Create-A-Cloud said:


> @Stosta its quite great. But Thinking of getting something else to try though? Got any trades?


Haha! First... Is it black?


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome @Suhail Surtee and @Create-A-Cloud Well done kicking the habit.


----------



## Andre

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been here a while now, and have never introduced myself,  i am Create-A-Cloud also known as Koosie/Kobus, i have kicked the stinkies, and im vaping full time now, been 2 weeks without stinkies. but have been vaping since last year... Ive been through a few setups, im on a Smok M80 with Griffin RTA, and also have a Bellus and my Billow V2.
> 
> Enjoy your day guys
> Vape On!


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. See the CUD kicking in too. Happy vaping.


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

@Andre @WARMACHINE Thanks guys was a struggle but i did kick it. 

@Andre yes i do have the CUD in me and its fighting against me. lol

@Stosta no its dark silver unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Create-A-Cloud said:


> @Andre @WARMACHINE Thanks guys was a struggle but i did kick it.
> 
> @Andre yes i do have the CUD in me and its fighting against me. lol
> 
> @Stosta no its dark silver unfortunately.


Ah we were doomed from the start then!


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

@Stosta tHat is okay then lol


----------



## Stosta

Create-A-Cloud said:


> @Stosta tHat is okay then lol


Don't worry, best I could have done was a Koopor Mini, you're better off with the Smok


----------



## Alice

Hi all
Long time vaper, but new to the forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Alice said:


> Hi all
> Long time vaper, but new to the forum.


Most welcome @Alice. Tell us more please - how long have you been vaping, what gear are you using, were you a smoker? Happy vaping.


----------



## kev mac

nateoh8 said:


> Thanx yeah VTC seems like the best option to me


Hello all, I've been off line for a bit and I'd like to welcome all new forum members!Happy vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been here a while now, and have never introduced myself,  i am Create-A-Cloud also known as Koosie/Kobus, i have kicked the stinkies, and im vaping full time now, been 2 weeks without stinkies. but have been vaping since last year... Ive been through a few setups, im on a Smok M80 with Griffin RTA, and also have a Bellus and my Billow V2.
> 
> Enjoy your day guys
> Vape On!



Welcome to the forum @Create-A-Cloud and thanks for the intro
Congrats on the 2 weeks off stinkies! Hard part done! Great achievement
You have great gear so I can understand your forum name - lol
Enjoy your stay here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

kev mac said:


> Hello all, I've been off line for a bit and I'd like to welcome all new forum members!Happy vapes.



Welcome back @kev mac 
I did notice you were offline for quite a while. Glad you are back!


----------



## Silver

Alice said:


> Hi all
> Long time vaper, but new to the forum.



Welcome @Alice
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

kev mac said:


> Hello all, I've been off line for a bit and I'd like to welcome all new forum members!Happy vapes.


Hi Kev. Welcome online again. We missed you.


----------



## HOGZVAPE

Hello all ....I have been vaping now for over a year and no more stinkies... ....I only smoke my own blends....my name is Gerhard and currently a site manager....planning on start my own rage of juice soon and also all DIY ingredients, PG..VG...Nic and all the goody's you will need to blow clouds for days...favourite gear at this stage is my Wismec Reuleaux and goblin mini...don't know why I ever smoked???...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @HOGZVAPE, and good luck with your juice range.


----------



## HOGZVAPE

Thanks....but hope to target more the guys and girls who wants to do the DIY route
....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Welcome welcome welcome to all the new members - it's a pleasure to have you here.
We hope you stay - your FAMILY now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

HOGZVAPE said:


> Hello all ....I have been vaping now for over a year and no more stinkies... ....I only smoke my own blends....my name is Gerhard and currently a site manager....planning on start my own rage of juice soon and also all DIY ingredients, PG..VG...Nic and all the goody's you will need to blow clouds for days...favourite gear at this stage is my Wismec Reuleaux and goblin mini...don't know why I ever smoked???...


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. All the best with your intended venture. Happy vaping.


----------



## Carter Duli

Hi.... I've been vaping for under a year... im new to this, im a beginner im from jhb and i prefer dessert flavours... im currently using a smok x pro m80 plus... any advice ? Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chrisp

Hello All!

My name is Chris ,, Ive been Vaping for a month and a bit now.
Joined the forum about the same time , went to the Ecigssa meet on the 5th and it was great!  even won some e-liquid. 
I have a Evic mini with a Billow v2 that I bought from a fellow vaper.

Have been reading a lot of posts , thought its time to introduce my self.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jarred

Hi all  
Im a teacher from east london and have been smoking the stinkies for about 10 years. 
My gf and I starting vaping about 4 weeks ago. A friend of ours introduced us to Twisp. She currently has an Edge and I have an Aero. 
Since ive started i havent moved to smoking since.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jarred

Jarred said:


> Hi all
> Im a teacher from east london and have been smoking the stinkies for about 10 years.
> My gf and I starting vaping about 4 weeks ago. A friend of ours introduced us to Twisp. She currently has an Edge and I have an Aero.
> Since ive started i havent moved to smoking since.


Ignore the repeated word


----------



## shaunnadan

Jarred said:


> Hi all
> Im a teacher from east london and have been smoking the stinkies for about 10 years.
> My gf and I starting vaping about 4 weeks ago. A friend of ours introduced us to Twisp. She currently has an Edge and I have an Aero.
> Since ive started i havent moved to smoking since.



hey @Jarred 

welcome to the forum and congrats on being 4 weeks stinky free !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jarred said:


> Hi all
> Im a teacher from east london and have been smoking the stinkies for about 10 years.
> My gf and I starting vaping about 4 weeks ago. A friend of ours introduced us to Twisp. She currently has an Edge and I have an Aero.
> Since ive started i havent moved to smoking since.


Most welcome. Congrats to both of you for taking this huge step. If you want to shorten the learning curve considerably, attend the next EC Vape Meet: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/eastern-cape-meet.t4424/page-3#post-341229
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goku's cloud

hi guys,

been vaping for a week now, from cape town. a proud owner of a kbox 200 with a zepharus v2 tank. was a hooker smoker for best part of 10 years, then i started vaping now i cant stand the hookah... terrible device that. looking at doing my own juice soon. super excited waiting on my juice starter kit to arrive

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lingogrey

Goku's cloud said:


> hi guys,
> 
> been vaping for a week now, from cape town. a proud owner of a kbox 200 with a zepharus v2 tank. was a hooker smoker for best part of 10 years, then i started vaping now i cant stand the hookah... terrible device that. looking at doing my own juice soon. super excited waiting on my juice starter kit to arrive


Hi @Goku's cloud 

Welcome to the forum! Being a "hooker smoker" sounds like a very dangerous habit, so congrats on giving that up!  Awesome gear that you've got off to a start with and the world of DIY is a whole other rabbit hole. You'll find lots of useful info in the DIY threads on this forum.

All the best!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Goku's cloud said:


> hi guys,
> 
> been vaping for a week now, from cape town. a proud owner of a kbox 200 with a zepharus v2 tank. was a hooker smoker for best part of 10 years, then i started vaping now i cant stand the hookah... terrible device that. looking at doing my own juice soon. super excited waiting on my juice starter kit to arrive



Welcome to the forum @Goku's cloud 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goku's cloud

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Goku's cloud
> Congrats on the vaping
> Enjoy your stay !


thanks so much! vaping is the future!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Goku's cloud said:


> thanks so much! vaping is the future!



You said it!
Agree 100%

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Jarred said:


> Hi all
> Im a teacher from east london and have been smoking the stinkies for about 10 years.
> My gf and I starting vaping about 4 weeks ago. A friend of ours introduced us to Twisp. She currently has an Edge and I have an Aero.
> Since ive started i havent moved to smoking since.



Welcome to the forum and a big congrats on quitting the stinkies @Jarred
You are doing great!!!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Masterchief

Hi, I'm Juri. I've been vaping for 4 months, a year and a bit if twisp is included. I work at Vapeshop in Melrose arch. My current setups are ; Noisy cricket with twisted messes rda (clone) ; cuboid with a griffin, tugboat v2 tc (clone) with a herakles, smok with a herakles, istick 60 wato with an atlantis and pretty soon a twisted triple with a uwell crown. I really love vaping, especially building. A lot of fun. Working in a vapeshop has given me a huge advantage as I help people choose the right devices, I understand devices, I try new Juice almost every day. Other than that. I would love to learn as much as possible, there is so much everyone here can teach me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JOPO Strydom

Hi Guys, My name is Jp. Pilot in Pretoria area, was a pack a day smoker for 4 years. Started the whole vape journey about a month and a bit ago and loving it, never bought a pack since. Started with a Twisp Edge and now using a Twisp Aero. Very much enjoying the vaping. Any advice would be great. I do want another device that has a bit more of a kick and produces ALOT of vape lol. I just dont know where to find these devices. Thanks in advanced guys and girls.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## WARMACHINE

Masterchief said:


> Hi, I'm Juri. I've been vaping for 4 months, a year and a bit if twisp is included. I work at Vapeshop in Melrose arch. My current setups are ; Noisy cricket with twisted messes rda (clone) ; cuboid with a griffin, tugboat v2 tc (clone) with a herakles, smok with a herakles, istick 60 wato with an atlantis and pretty soon a twisted triple with a uwell crown. I really love vaping, especially building. A lot of fun. Working in a vapeshop has given me a huge advantage as I help people choose the right devices, I understand devices, I try new Juice almost every day. Other than that. I would love to learn as much as possible, there is so much everyone here can teach me.


Welcome @Masterchief You have very Cool gear. I really love the cricket, and twisted messes is a wicked dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

JOPO Strydom said:


> Hi Guys, My name is Jp. Pilot in Pretoria area, was a pack a day smoker for 4 years. Started the whole vape journey about a month and a bit ago and loving it, never bought a pack since. Started with a Twisp Edge and now using a Twisp Aero. Very much enjoying the vaping. Any advice would be great. I do want another device that has a bit more of a kick and produces ALOT of vape lol. I just dont know where to find these devices. Thanks in advanced guys and girls.


Welcome @JOPO Strydom congrats on giving up the stinkies !!!

I would suggest looking at the iJust2 Kit or Kangertech Topbox Starter kit.

iJust2 is more like the Twisp aero, but will give a really nice kick. It can handle subohm coils, and is cheaper than Twisp.

The topbox is bigger, but will get you into rebuildable coils and temperature control - also way more powerful can any Twisp device.

Fire away with any questions you have

Topbox: http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-topbox-mini-starter-kit-75w-tc-black.html

ijust2: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/eleaf-ijust-2-kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JOPO Strydom

WARMACHINE said:


> Welcome @JOPO Strydom congrats on giving up the stinkies !!!
> 
> I would suggest looking at the iJust2 Kit or Kangertech Topbox Starter kit.
> 
> iJust2 is more like the Twisp aero, but will give a really nice kick. It can handle subohm coils, and is cheaper than Twisp.
> 
> The topbox is bigger, but will get you into rebuildable coils and temperature control - also way more powerful can any Twisp device.
> 
> Fire away with any questions you have
> 
> Topbox: http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-topbox-mini-starter-kit-75w-tc-black.html
> 
> ijust2: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/eleaf-ijust-2-kit




Have you used the TopBox? its a design i really want with the temp controll. What would your comment be on the device? It looks really cool. I want to move away from the Aero type of device and move to the more functions type of thing. Also i am a DIY type of person so i would love making my own coils and juice. Thanks for your advice i appreciate it more than you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

JOPO Strydom said:


> Have you used the TopBox? its a design i really want with the temp controll. What would your comment be on the device? It looks really cool. I want to move away from the Aero type of device and move to the more functions type of thing. Also i am a DIY type of person so i would love making my own coils and juice. Thanks for your advice i appreciate it more than you know.


Yes I have a Topbox, and use it everyday. My other carry device is the VTC mini. They are both great. Topbox has advantage of an RBA coil, which is awesome.

VTC Mini: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/evic-vtc-mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

JOPO Strydom said:


> Hi Guys, My name is Jp. Pilot in Pretoria area, was a pack a day smoker for 4 years. Started the whole vape journey about a month and a bit ago and loving it, never bought a pack since. Started with a Twisp Edge and now using a Twisp Aero. Very much enjoying the vaping. Any advice would be great. I do want another device that has a bit more of a kick and produces ALOT of vape lol. I just dont know where to find these devices. Thanks in advanced guys and girls.


Welcome to the forum and to the "world of vaping", so may experienced members here who will advise you, like my master @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide

Goku's cloud said:


> thanks so much! vaping is the future!


Welcome to another Cape Town member, enjoy your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Warm welcome to @Jarred Congrats on the vaping, I too started with the Twisp device and the members here helped me to the "vaping road" that never ends, hope you will enjoy the journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Masterchief said:


> Hi, I'm Juri. I've been vaping for 4 months, a year and a bit if twisp is included. I work at Vapeshop in Melrose arch. My current setups are ; Noisy cricket with twisted messes rda (clone) ; cuboid with a griffin, tugboat v2 tc (clone) with a herakles, smok with a herakles, istick 60 wato with an atlantis and pretty soon a twisted triple with a uwell crown. I really love vaping, especially building. A lot of fun. Working in a vapeshop has given me a huge advantage as I help people choose the right devices, I understand devices, I try new Juice almost every day. Other than that. I would love to learn as much as possible, there is so much everyone here can teach me.



Welcome to the forum @Masterchief 
So much to learn here indeed. 
Enjoy your stay and just ask if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Welcome @Masterchief Damn nice job that you have, the perks must be amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

JOPO Strydom said:


> Hi Guys, My name is Jp. Pilot in Pretoria area, was a pack a day smoker for 4 years. Started the whole vape journey about a month and a bit ago and loving it, never bought a pack since. Started with a Twisp Edge and now using a Twisp Aero. Very much enjoying the vaping. Any advice would be great. I do want another device that has a bit more of a kick and produces ALOT of vape lol. I just dont know where to find these devices. Thanks in advanced guys and girls.



Welcome to the forum @JOPO Strydom 
Congrats on quitting the stinkies! Great achievement.

Regarding an upgrade, apparently you cna get the CLR rebuildable heads for the Twisp Aero (which is the Ego-One device). I have never tried them but several folk here have said great things about the vape on those.

But it sounds like you want something more. 

You can get the TopBoxMini from KangerTech. Will be a great device because it has good power and you can build coils on it. Thats a good tank on there and its predecessor, the SubtankMini is very popular so many folk here will be able to advise on it.

If you want something more, you will probably need to go for a higher end tank, such as a Crius, Griffin and several others. These are more challenging to build and mostly take dual coils. Lots of vapour! But in order to power these, you would probably want to pair it with a dual battery mod. Such as a Cuboid or iStick100 or similar - or even a three battery mod like the RX200.

In order to build coils you will need suitable coil wire and wick as well as some basic tools. And an ohm meter to check the resistance of the coil you have built. Its not difficult and if you are a DIY person as you say, you will probably get lots of enjoyment out of building your own coils and seeing how the vape is on different types of coil you have built. 

Perhaps the best thing is to try go to a vape retailer near you and get to see and feel these devices and get some further advice. Try before you buy is a great thing when you are starting out. 

Wishing you all the best with your vaping journey!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MickeyVapes

Hi everyone!  

My names Mickey. I am 22. I started smoking 2 years ago to deal with the stress of doing 2 degrees simultaneously (BJourn LLB) I am currently doing my final year in TV Journalism and I have two more years until I obtain my LLB. 

This year I could really feel my chest starting to take a beating as I was smoking a tobacco pipe daily. I hated the smell and my teeth started looking awful. My girlfriend was on her way from Canada to visit me and a friend lent me a Twisp so that I did not smell like an Ashtray around my girlfriend. 

To my surprise, I loved vaping from day one! Oh the joy and excitement it brought me. I have given my friend his Twisp back and have just bought a Smok R80 TC with a TFV4 tank from Vape King. I still use Twisp's e-liquid because it is hard to find alternatives in Grahamstown. 

I'm excited to engage with you all and bring my film and writing skills as well as my limited legal knowledge to the table. I do hope to make a film about the South African vaping community in the future, so that's exciting. 

Have a lovely Sunday  

- MickeyVapes
View attachment 48709
View attachment 48709
View attachment 48709

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raithlin

Welcome Mickey ! Congrats on kicking the habit, first of all. 

You shouldn't have to worry about juices. Plenty of vendors are online, and some offer free shipping, so that isn't a problem either, being off the beaten track and all. Check out the vendor forum, and again, welcome to the forum!


----------



## DarkSide

Welcome @MickeyVapes Very nice setup you have, no turning back now, I wish you well on your vaping journey and may the "clouds" always surround you!


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @MickeyVapes 
Congrats on the vaping! 
Am sure you will discover a load of interesting and useful things on here that will make your vaping journey more enjoyable and fun.
Enjoy your stay and feek free to ask questions as you go along...


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome @MickeyVapes Well done on getting off the pipe. Like your idea of a local documentary of the SA vape community


----------



## MickeyVapes

Thank you to everyone for for making me feel so welcome! I'm very excited to be part of this community. And @AlleyCat Vapes thank you! Will definately check out vendor forum. I look forward to engaging with you all

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kev mac

Andre said:


> Hi Kev. Welcome online again. We missed you.
> @Andre ,thanks good to be back.I had a case of computer overload and needed to clear my head.I missed my ECIGSSA mates and had to break the fast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

MickeyVapes said:


> Thank you to everyone for for making me feel so welcome! I'm very excited to be part of this community. And @AlleyCat Vapes thank you! Will definately check out vendor forum. I look forward to engaging with you all


Welcome @MickeyVapes ,@Greyz and @HOGZVAPE

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Striker

Hi guys! my name is naeem and i have been vaping for about 2 years now im currently using the rx200 with a zephyrus v2 tank and im loving it.. using mini claptons in dual coil thanks for having me✌

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Striker said:


> Hi guys! my name is naeem and i have been vaping for about 2 years now im currently using the rx200 with a zephyrus v2 tank and im loving it.. using mini claptons in dual coil thanks for having me✌



Welcome @Striker 
Congrats on the two years of vaping. Thats a long time. Great setup you have
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Greyz

I'd like to extend a warm welcome to all the new comers that I missed last week and this week.
Happy to have you here, pull up a chair, take notes and share some experiences.

We don't care whether you chase clouds or woman, so long as you off the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Razien Boyes

Hi, name's Razien Boyes. 
I started vaping in November 2015. For many years I have smoking okka pipe, however i have been looking for several replacements as i noticed my health being affected. I needed something with the same intense flavour and cloud production. A friend of mine introduced me to vaping. I immediately knew that this is what i've been looking for and bought an ijust2. Soon i was looking for something even better and bought an istick TC60w . I currently own a bellus and an Arctic coil which i managed get at great prices. The flavours available to vapers are much better than an okka pipe, however it does hit the pocket hard. Nevertheless, I haven't invested in okka pipe flavour for a while so thats a plus for switching to vaping! It is forums like Ecigssa that gives newbie vapers a warm welcome when it comes to lending a hand to those who need to know more. Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raithlin

Welcome Razien! I think hardware will hit hard

See you around!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker

Hi, I'm Zak, been vaping subohm on 30W for a year, kinda feeling like I need to take a few steps up. So I was going around looking for something bigger, and I found myself here.


----------



## YeOldeOke

Lemme do the right thing and say howzit.

Been vaping since about 2012. Had smoked for too many decades but found it easy to just quit when I took up vaping. Bout 18mths ago started smoking again, life happening. Now I have to quit again so started vaping again. Had to dig out me old mod and tanks and concentrates.

Good ol mod - solid stainless steel heavy enuff to do some serious damage as a weapon - now retired in favour of istick tc100w. Kayfun and Orchid still going strong, added a Griffin.

Concentrates about 2 yrs old so had to chuck them and replace with some new stuff. My flip flops still OK.

I am rambling. Howzit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

YeOldeOke said:


> Lemme do the right thing and say howzit.
> 
> Been vaping since about 2012. Had smoked for too many decades but found it easy to just quit when I took up vaping. Bout 18mths ago started smoking again, life happening. Now I have to quit again so started vaping again. Had to dig out me old mod and tanks and concentrates.
> 
> Good ol mod - solid stainless steel heavy enuff to do some serious damage as a weapon - now retired in favour of istick tc100w. Kayfun and Orchid still going strong, added a Griffin.
> 
> Concentrates about 2 yrs old so had to chuck them and replace with some new stuff. My flip flops still OK.
> 
> I am rambling. Howzit.



Howzit @YeOldeOke 
Welcome
Loved the intro. Congrats on quitting stinkies again
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## White Cloud

Hi there  I will be celebrating three months of not smoking cigarettes next week. Have been vaping for a few weeks now and quite enjoying getting into it. I am also quite interested in wrapping coils and mixing my own juices already. 
How exciting a thought!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

White Cloud said:


> Hi there  I will be celebrating three months of not smoking cigarettes next week. Have been vaping for a few weeks now and quite enjoying getting into it. I am also quite interested in wrapping coils and mixing my own juices already.
> How exciting a thought!!


Welcome, well done on giving up. You in the right place for getting info on coil building and DIY juices. Enjoy the stay !!


----------



## [REV]

Hi guys, pretty new to the vaping. Started on the 2nd of February. I'm from Port Elizabeth so even wanting to mix my own juice come with a shipping cost . Happy to be part of the community still and excited to get to know more people from the vape community ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

[REV] said:


> Hi guys, pretty new to the vaping. Started on the 2nd of February. I'm from Port Elizabeth so even wanting to mix my own juice come with a shipping cost . Happy to be part of the community still and excited to get to know more people from the vape community ️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @[REV]
Congrats on the vaping. Dont worry about shipping. Most of us here know the courier man by first name 
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go a long.


----------



## [REV]

Silver said:


> Welcome @[REV]
> Congrats on the vaping. Dont worry about shipping. Most of us here know the courier man by first name
> Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go a long.




@Silver
Shot a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moosa86

Hi guys
Im looking to get into vaping and decrease my hookah/hubbly usage. Cant decide between getting a Rx200 or a Cuboid as my first mod. Cant even decide on a tank. So overwhelmed by the choices. Feel free to hand out advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Moosa86 
Thanks for the intro

Quite some powerful gear you are considering as a starter device!

The Rx200 is super but it's not pocket friendly and is a bit heavy. 

If you want clouds you will probably have to go for a good rebuildable tank or dripper. 

All the best and let us know what you decide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Welcome to all the new members.
@Moosa86, @[REV], @White Cloud , @YeOldeOke, @Zakariya Baker , @MickeyVapes 
Its really great watching the Vape community grow.
Keep spreading the word and let's get more South Africans off cigs.
Knowledge is power.
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tvangeste

Hi there, haven't posted here yet
I have 4 mods now and 2 twisps, I quit smoking in 2011 and because I smoked 3 boxes a day, it took its toll, I had cravings till I started vaping!
Really loving my rx200 with tfv4 tank with Paulies liquids =D 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Welcome to the forum @Tvangeste 
I'm sure you will enjoy being part of the ecigssa family.
Feel free to ask questions on the forum as there is always a fellow forumnite willing to help and share there knowledge.
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Tvangeste 
Great gear and congrats on the Vaping for so long!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

White Cloud said:


> Hi there  I will be celebrating three months of not smoking cigarettes next week. Have been vaping for a few weeks now and quite enjoying getting into it. I am also quite interested in wrapping coils and mixing my own juices already.
> How exciting a thought!!


Welcome to the forum . Enjoy the journey!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @[REV] . Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Frikkie6000

Hi All

My name is Heinrich. Have been vaping for about 4 months now. Started vaping to quit smoking cigarettes. Went from a pack a day to 1 or 2 every few days. Recently upgraded and I am pretty happy. Also started mixing my own juices for a cheaper vaping experience. Still need to start building my own coils but still need the right hardware for that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Frikkie6000 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My name is Heinrich. Have been vaping for about 4 months now. Started vaping to quit smoking cigarettes. Went from a pack a day to 1 or 2 every few days. Recently upgraded and I am pretty happy. Also started mixing my own juices for a cheaper vaping experience. Still need to start building my own coils but still need the right hardware for that



Welcome to the forum @Frikkie6000 
Thanks for the intro and congrats on the vaping and cutting down on the smoking. You doing a great thing!
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## WDE

Hey everyone

Been smoking for about 8 years (1-2 packs a day), and vaping on and off for about 1. Finally upgraded to and evic vtc mini with a goblin mini (building coils is fun).
After this have cut down to about 1 or 2 cigs every few days which has been awesome (haven't bought a pack in about a month).

Yeah just wanted to say hi, and thanks for this cool forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE

WDE said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Been smoking for about 8 years (1-2 packs a day), and vaping on and off for about 1. Finally upgraded to and evic vtc mini with a goblin mini (building coils is fun).
> After this have cut down to about 1 or 2 cigs every few days which has been awesome (haven't bought a pack in about a month).
> 
> Yeah just wanted to say hi, and thanks for this cool forum.


 @WDE welcome to the pack. Well done, on cutting back. Hope to see you give up soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGopher

Hey Gents and Ladies! I've been looking for a really active forum with good people and stumbled across yours, and the more I read the more I enjoyed it. I don't live in RSA, I'm in the States...but hope that is okay with you guys. But you have an excellent forum, MUCH better than many I have seen lately. I've always been interested in vaping in the rest of the world, not just my little corner of it. I use both tanks and rdas and enjoy both alot. What I really like most tho is making my own juice. That's been a journey....lol. I have a few recipes now that I've tweaked alot and really like, and vape daily now. And I've been reading your diy forum and am getting some great ideas from it, thanks! We're starting to get more and more draconian regulations on vaping up here, and people are getting really upset....not anywhere as bad as in say Australia or the EU yet, but who knows what it will be like in 10 years? I'm really interested in how vaping goes with you guys in SA. So hope it's cool for me to hang out here? Tnx, and really like this forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Welcome to the forum @CosmicGopher I'm also a new vaper and I too am interested in vamping from other country's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

CosmicGopher said:


> Hey Gents and Ladies! I've been looking for a really active forum with good people and stumbled across yours, and the more I read the more I enjoyed it. I don't live in RSA, I'm in the States...but hope that is okay with you guys. But you have an excellent forum, MUCH better than many I have seen lately. I've always been interested in vaping in the rest of the world, not just my little corner of it. I use both tanks and rdas and enjoy both alot. What I really like most tho is making my own juice. That's been a journey....lol. I have a few recipes now that I've tweaked alot and really like, and vape daily now. And I've been reading your diy forum and am getting some great ideas from it, thanks! We're starting to get more and more draconian regulations on vaping up here, and people are getting really upset....not anywhere as bad as in say Australia or the EU yet, but who knows what it will be like in 10 years? I'm really interested in how vaping goes with you guys in SA. So hope it's cool for me to hang out here? Tnx, and really like this forum!


You are more than welcome @CosmicGopher. We have quite a few active members from other countries. Looking forward to your contributions. And your DIY recipes and secrets! Happy vaping.


----------



## CosmicGopher

Thanks Outlaw and Andre for the welcome, no doubt. Good to hear from you guys!


----------



## Silver

WDE said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Been smoking for about 8 years (1-2 packs a day), and vaping on and off for about 1. Finally upgraded to and evic vtc mini with a goblin mini (building coils is fun).
> After this have cut down to about 1 or 2 cigs every few days which has been awesome (haven't bought a pack in about a month).
> 
> Yeah just wanted to say hi, and thanks for this cool forum.



Welcome to the forum @WDE
Congrats on the major cutback in the cigs - great achievement!! 
Enjoy the forum, we have a great place here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

CosmicGopher said:


> Hey Gents and Ladies! I've been looking for a really active forum with good people and stumbled across yours, and the more I read the more I enjoyed it. I don't live in RSA, I'm in the States...but hope that is okay with you guys. But you have an excellent forum, MUCH better than many I have seen lately. I've always been interested in vaping in the rest of the world, not just my little corner of it. I use both tanks and rdas and enjoy both alot. What I really like most tho is making my own juice. That's been a journey....lol. I have a few recipes now that I've tweaked alot and really like, and vape daily now. And I've been reading your diy forum and am getting some great ideas from it, thanks! We're starting to get more and more draconian regulations on vaping up here, and people are getting really upset....not anywhere as bad as in say Australia or the EU yet, but who knows what it will be like in 10 years? I'm really interested in how vaping goes with you guys in SA. So hope it's cool for me to hang out here? Tnx, and really like this forum!



Warm welcome @CosmicGopher
Thanks for the intro and the kind words, we are certainly happy for you to hang out here
There are several international vapers already here and it is very interesting to see the perspective from other countries.
Vaping is an incredible journey indeed and the forum makes it just that much more exciting.
Enjoy your stay and looking forward to future interactions and posts.


----------



## Tvangeste

CosmicGopher said:


> Hey Gents and Ladies! I've been looking for a really active forum with good people and stumbled across yours, and the more I read the more I enjoyed it. I don't live in RSA, I'm in the States...but hope that is okay with you guys. But you have an excellent forum, MUCH better than many I have seen lately. I've always been interested in vaping in the rest of the world, not just my little corner of it. I use both tanks and rdas and enjoy both alot. What I really like most tho is making my own juice. That's been a journey....lol. I have a few recipes now that I've tweaked alot and really like, and vape daily now. And I've been reading your diy forum and am getting some great ideas from it, thanks! We're starting to get more and more draconian regulations on vaping up here, and people are getting really upset....not anywhere as bad as in say Australia or the EU yet, but who knows what it will be like in 10 years? I'm really interested in how vaping goes with you guys in SA. So hope it's cool for me to hang out here? Tnx, and really like this forum!


Welcome to the forum. We do have many very friendly people here

Happy Vaping  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SirSlothXCI

Hi guys! Sloth here!

Took the plunge and bought one of those Greensmoke starterpacks. I'm sick of the nasties and need some moral support from all of you to stick this through.  I'm not planning to specifically use Greensmoke forever though. Any thoughts on Twisp? Or perhaps some other affordable e-ciggies that will last long and provide good vapour production? Here's to a tar-free body. 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

A warm welcome to all the new members.
@SirSlothXCI firstly congrats on taking your first step and i wish you all the best on quitting that nasty and stinky habit. that greensmoke will take a lot more willpower to get of the stinkies than some of the more powerful devices on the market. have a read trough the forum and have a look at the vendor section to get a better idea of what is available. there is a classified section where you might pick up a nice starter setup at a good price. soon smoking will be nothing more than a bad memory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

SirSlothXCI said:


> Hi guys! Sloth here!
> 
> Took the plunge and bought one of those Greensmoke starterpacks. I'm sick of the nasties and need some moral support from all of you to stick this through.  I'm not planning to specifically use Greensmoke forever though. Any thoughts on Twisp? Or perhaps some other affordable e-ciggies that will last long and provide good vapour production? Here's to a tar-free body.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi @SirSlothXCI

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the decision to cut down on or quit the smokes. Vaping really is a hell of a lot more fun, besides being so much better for you! I agree with @hands that it will take a lot more willpower to quit on cigalikes like Greensmoke's than it would on better devices. Twisp is obviously the most well-known brand, but they are not particularly good devices (to put it as mildly and tactfully as I can) and they are SEVERELY overpriced. They rely on marketing and the lack of knowledge on alternatives available under the general public to compensate for the lack of performance and value.

One of the best value for money starter kits available at the moment would be the new Joyetech Ego AIO. I would think that many members would advise going for a more powerful setup and IMO they would be partly right. However, at this price the Ego AIO is worth it to try first (and it would be infinitely better than the Greensmokes or Twisp, at a fraction of the price) and if you do decide to go for something more powerful later, it would be a worthy backup (it's important to have a backup device, especially in the early stages of trying to quit or cut down on smoking):

http://www.vapeking.co.za/joye-ego-aio-starter-kit-silver.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Lingogrey

@SirSlothXCI - One thing that I forgot to mention above was that (unlike with the Greensmokes, which uses pre-filled cartomizers afaik and thus limits your choices severely) it's also very important to find e-liquids that fall within your tastes (there are so many different flavours available) and that are available at the right nicotine levels to quit smoking. I would say that at least 6 mg / ml would be necessary, but 9 mg or 12 mg would probably be much better. Many e-liquid brands nowadays are geared more at longtime vapers with very powerful devices and thus only go up to 6 mg. There are however still a number of high quality and well-priced e-liquid brands such as Vapour Mountain, Complex Chaos, Mike's Mega Mixes, Skyblue and Wiener Vape Co (these are the ones I can think of right now) that make their liquids available in 9 mg (MMM and Vapour Mountain only), 12 mg (all) and 18 mg (excluding Wiener):

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/vapour-mountain-e-liquid/30ml-eliquids/
https://www.complexchaos.com/collections/juice
https://mmmixes.com/collections/all
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-liquids/Skyblue-30ml-liquids
http://www.wienervape.co.za/ 

I would suggest having a look at some of the juice reviews to see what sounds good to you:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/ (23 pages long  - they have many flavours and have been around for a long time. If you don't have time to read through all of that - if you like Litchi and a few berries with a touch of menthol, the XXX is good and very very popular)
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/complex-chaos-juice-reviews.t11591/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/mikes-mega-mixes-juice-reviews.t13078/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/skybluevaping-juice-reviews.t3727/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wiener-vape-co-juice-reviews.t16454/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SirSlothXCI

Thanks for the replies guys! I'll definitely check that Joyetech Evo out! Looks like a solid little device and found it on VapeKing.co.za for only R370.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey

SirSlothXCI said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! I'll definitely check that Joyetech Evo out! Looks like a solid little device and found it on VapeKing.co.za for only R370.


@SirSlothXCI - There is also a Vape King branch in Pretoria (Gezina) - http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-locations.html They have a good selection, but don't always stock everything that is available online. Perhaps just give them a call and find out if they have the Ego AIO's in stock.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SirSlothXCI

Lingogrey said:


> @SirSlothXCI - There is also a Vape King branch in Pretoria (Gezina) - http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-locations.html They have a good selection, but don't always stock everything that is available online. Perhaps just give them a call and find out if they have the Ego AIO's in stock.



Thanks Lingogrey! There are a few things I'd also like to find out regarding E-juice. How long does a 20ml e-juice bottle last? Is there a way we can measure it to an equivalent amount of cigarettes? Also, how often will I need to replace a coil/atomizer on average? Are atomizers for the Joyetech eGo freely available? Thanks!


----------



## Lingogrey

SirSlothXCI said:


> Thanks Lingogrey! There are a few things I'd also like to find out regarding E-juice. How long does a 20ml e-juice bottle last? Is there a way we can measure it to an equivalent amount of cigarettes? Also, how often will I need to replace a coil/atomizer on average? Are atomizers for the Joyetech eGo freely available? Thanks!


Pleasure! Most of your questions are a bit tricky to answer - unless the answer to most of them is "it depends"  - but I'll give it a bash.

a) The vast majority of e-liquids (and all 5 the brands that I mentioned) are sold as 30 ml (not 20 ml - Twisp sells in 20 ml bottles for R 160 though) standard size. Some of them also offer 100 / 125 ml bottles for considerably less per ml. To say how long 30 ml will last is very difficult. It depends largely on
1) How often you vape (this would depend amongst other things on the number and strength of cigarettes you currently smoke)
2) Whether you take long lung hits (open airy draws directly into the lungs, like a hookah / hubbly) at low resistance (the ohm reading of the coil - determines amongst other things the heat of the vape, the looseness / tightness of the draw and the amount of power that will optimally heat up the coil. In the case of the EGO AIO the stock coils are 0.6 ohms. Not too long ago this would have been considered very low resistance - now it's medium) and higher power - where you will consume a lot more liquid - or shorter mouth to lung hits (the Ego AIO is geared more towards the latter) on lower power, where you will consume a lot less liquid.
3) The above (especially 1) would also depend largely on what nic level liquid you get (on the Ego AIO I would think 9 / 12 mg would be good for quitting, as previously stated. A lot of people start on 18 mg, but that's usually with less powerful devices). With 12 mg you would probably vape less often than with 9 mg etc.
4) I would take an informed GUESS that, taking the above into account, you would probably vape between 3 and 5 ml of e-liquid a day, meaning that 30 ml should last you between a week and a week and a half per bottle (at the price of 4 - 5 packets of cigarettes).​b) It would be almost impossible to say that 30 ml of 12 mg nicotine / ml e-liquid is equivalent to X amount of cigarettes. One could mathematically say that 1 ml of e-liquid would then have the same amount of nicotine as 10 cigarettes rated as 1.2 mg nicotine. However, the amount of nicotine absorbed via vaping is less than via smoking - how much less would depend on the specific style of vaping and the equipment used (studies confirming this were mostly done in the 'era', not that many months ago - vaping tech moves very quickly, before really low resistance high power equipment became commonplace, so I suspect that with some of the devices available today one might actually get more effective nic delivery than with cigarettes. However, with a more comfortable mid-range vape like the Ego AIO I do not think that that would be the case)
c) How long the coils last would depend on the specific coil (the Ego AIO uses Stainless Steel coils, which often last quite a bit longer than some other metals), the types of juices used (darker sweeter juices and tobacco juices degrade coils quicker than lighter fruity juices, for example), the amount of power run through the coil (the Ego AIO isn't power adjustable, but if you recharge your battery more frequently you will more often vape at slightly higher power). That being said, I would say that you could roughly work on one coil per 30 ml bottle of juice.
d) I don't think the 0.6 ohm coils that come with the kit are readily and widely available as yet, but they should be very soon (you do get 2 coils with the kit, so that should last you 2 - 3 weeks). However, the Ego AIO is also compatible with the Joyetech Cubis 0.5 ohm / 1 ohm coils, which are very widely available, eg see the links below:
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...t/products/cubis-bf-ss316-coil-0-5-ohm-5-pack
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...t/products/cubis-bf-ss316-coil-1-0-ohm-5-pack

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan

SirSlothXCI said:


> Thanks Lingogrey! There are a few things I'd also like to find out regarding E-juice. How long does a 20ml e-juice bottle last? Is there a way we can measure it to an equivalent amount of cigarettes? Also, how often will I need to replace a coil/atomizer on average? Are atomizers for the Joyetech eGo freely available? Thanks!



How long does 20ml last - all depends on what your vaping on and how often you Vape! 

20ml will on average last me from 7am till about 6pm ! But I generally have 2mods on my desk at all times. I'm also vaping at a much higher power rating. 

In the ego aio I would say perhaps you would use 5ml a day.

How often will you need to replace a coil - depends on the juice you Vape 

Sweeter juices and dark tobaccos gunk up coils faster than fruity and menthol juices. A good average is 1-2weeks per coil

Are coils freely available- best to check with the vendor your planning on purchasing from but I see this as a mod that will have a long shelf life before becoming redundant

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SirSlothXCI

Excellent advice. Thank you. So basically, the only recurring costs would be the e-juice and the coils? I'm surprised at how cheap those are - basically R50 a pop. . If I use one bottle of e-juice per week, and replace the coil twice a month, that should work out at around R400 - R500 per month. (Assuming I buy liquid from Vapeking at R80 a bottle.) Can you explain to me the difference between a 1ohm and 0.5 ohm coil?


----------



## Silver

SirSlothXCI said:


> Excellent advice. Thank you. So basically, the only recurring costs would be the e-juice and the coils? I'm surprised at how cheap those are - basically R50 a pop. . If I use one bottle of e-juice per week, and replace the coil twice a month, that should work out at around R400 - R500 per month. (Assuming I buy liquid from Vapeking at R80 a bottle.) Can you explain to me the difference between a 1ohm and 0.5 ohm coil?



Hi @SirSlothXCI , you are right in your thinking except that your thinking assumes you dont try out new juices and find the juice you love straight away. It can take some time to sample and find a few great juices.

As for the coils, one sometimes gets a "dud" coil with commercial coils. So you toss that one and try the next one.

Then your thinking also assumes you stay on the same device and dont try others. There are loads of vaping devices each with their own pros and cons and one has to find something that meets your needs.

The 1 ohm coil is "less powerful" than the 0.5 ohm coil. The 0.5 ohm uses thicker wire and better suited for higher power, which produces a more intense vape with more clouds, more throat hit and more juice consumption.

You need to try them ouy and see what works best for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

SirSlothXCI said:


> Excellent advice. Thank you. So basically, the only recurring costs would be the e-juice and the coils? I'm surprised at how cheap those are - basically R50 a pop. . If I use one bottle of e-juice per week, and replace the coil twice a month, that should work out at around R400 - R500 per month. (Assuming I buy liquid from Vapeking at R80 a bottle.) Can you explain to me the difference between a 1ohm and 0.5 ohm coil?


Vaping CAN work out cheaper than smoking, but for many of us on this forum it doesn't. For many people vaping turns into more of a hobby than simply a means to quit smoking, and CUD (Compulsive Upgrade Disorder) and FOMO (Fear of Missing Out) are serious afflictions that run rampant amongst the vaping community  (Check out, amongst others, the "Bumpedy Bump Vape Mail" thread for a graphic illustration of these conditions).

But yes, if you aren't stricken with the above, your only recurring costs would be juice and coils and your expenses could be as low as stated above.

The difference between the 1 ohm (higher ohm) coils and the 0.5 ohm (lower ohm) coils would be more or less as described in Section 2 here: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/14-ohms-law-explained-for-vapers.6293/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nizaam

Nizaam here 
Off the stink stuff for about 3 months and fell off the wagon once due to curiosity. Started off by twisping and sorry to say it, but it just didn't go down very well. A good friend then introduced me to his setup and I fell in love...
Currently in my hand I have a very basic setup Eleaf Istick 30w with Kangertech subtank mini (bought it from a fellow forum member, thanks Grant). Started building my own coils and thus far I am happy with what I have and haven't touched a stinky again.
I am finding this forum very informative and check it out for good deals as soon as I walk into the office LOL.

Here's to a good and happy future for Ecigssa

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Alexander Scott

Good evening Vapers!

My name is Alexander. I used to smoke about a packet of stinkies a day, started December 2014 with a Twisp Clearo ecig, used it for about 6 months, then fell off the wagon for a while, sold my Clearo and upgraded to the Twisp Aero in December 2015, and haven't had a stinky yet .... and then the Vape bug really bit me, got myself a eLeaf Istick 60watt in February 2016 with the Joyetech TronS, and loving it. All started off to get off the stinkies, but also became a hobby now, lol. Started mixing my own juices recently, so that is trial and error for me at this point in time, next step for me will be playing around and building my own coils, RDA & Mech Mod, but i'm in no rush, enjoying the Vaping Experience. This Forum Rocks!! Thanks, you all are doing an awesome job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome @Nizaam, @Alexander Scott and the horde of other new members.

Glad to see that most are already off the stinkies or well on their way to kicking the habit. This is indeed a pastime that quickly turns into a hobby of note for most enthusiasts. You end up collecting vape gear, little blue screwdrivers, all kinds of weird and wonderful empty bottles of varying sizes and you end up with a boatload of new acquaintances and friends.
I hope you enjoy everything this forum and it's awesome community has to offer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Alexander Scott said:


> Good evening Vapers!
> 
> My name is Alexander. I used to smoke about a packet of stinkies a day, started December 2014 with a Twisp Clearo ecig, used it for about 6 months, then fell off the wagon for a while, sold my Clearo and upgraded to the Twisp Aero in December 2015, and haven't had a stinky yet .... and then the Vape bug really bit me, got myself a eLeaf Istick 60watt in February 2016 with the Joyetech TronS, and loving it. All started off to get off the stinkies, but also became a hobby now, lol. Started mixing my own juices recently, so that is trial and error for me at this point in time, next step for me will be playing around and building my own coils, RDA & Mech Mod, but i'm in no rush, enjoying the Vaping Experience. This Forum Rocks!! Thanks, you all are doing an awesome job!



Welcome @Alexander Scott 
Thanks for the intro and congrats on the vaping and kicking the stinkies
Keep it up, you doing great!
Enjoy yoir stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go a long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome to all the new members (Can't keep up with this thread) Ecigssa is a great place for information and products, or just a cool spot to hang out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mohamedk.khan

Hi All,

Smoking vape for about 2 months. Finding it difficult to let go of cigarettes completely...went down to about 1 or 2 a day which I don't need but just smoke.
Had the eleaf I stick two but just upgraded to a cuboid. Gonna look for a new atty soon as well.

Based in JHB and hoping to see you guys around at the vape meets

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969

Hi Guys,

Been a smoker for 30 odd years...

tried the pills, the gums the patches...

Then bought a e-cig, the lookalikes, the early twisps with cartridges...

Bought the first twisp refillable..

Then the latest twisp aeros etc.

I always found that being a 40 cigs a day smoker to be a huge problem with all of the above vapes, none gave me the quit sensation, or the feeling that i was free...

but, i am not ready to give up yet, despite having a drawerfull of twisps and parts, i am now considering ordering a kangertech nebox.

i will kick this thing in the ass... its just a matter to me of finding that setup that gives me what i need to feel that it is working.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Hardtail1969 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been a smoker for 30 odd years...
> 
> tried the pills, the gums the patches...
> 
> Then bought a e-cig, the lookalikes, the early twisps with cartridges...
> 
> Bought the first twisp refillable..
> 
> Then the latest twisp aeros etc.
> 
> I always found that being a 40 cigs a day smoker to be a huge problem with all of the above vapes, none gave me the quit sensation, or the feeling that i was free...
> 
> but, i am not ready to give up yet, despite having a drawerfull of twisps and parts, i am now considering ordering a kangertech nebox.
> 
> i will kick this thing in the ass... its just a matter to me of finding that setup that gives me what i need to feel that it is working.



Good morning @Hardtail1969 

Welcome to the forum! 

I like your attitude! The determination to quit above all else. I can only imagine trying to fix 30 years of a habit, that's longer than I have been alive! 

I look forward to seeing you here on the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey

Hi @Hardtail1969

Welcome to the forum! Good to have you here. Well done on the perseverance and it definitely is a lot easier to quit when you have the right equipment. I have not tried the Kangertech Nebox myself, but I know that there are a number of members on the forum that are happy with theirs. Perhaps also consider the Kangertech Topbox Mini kit and the Joyetech Evic VTC Mini Cubis kit. All three of those kits should be a huge improvement on the equipment that you've tried up to thus far and should pay for themselves in health benefits (vaping is also a lot more fun than smoking when you find the right equipment and juices) in no time.

Also make sure that you find the right e-liquids for your tastes. A good idea would be to check out the e-liquid reviews on the forum to see which flavors sounds appealing to you.

All the best!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome @mohamedk.khan 

keep at it, once you find your ADV (All day vape) juice, the stinkies will eventually taste horrible

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome @Hardtail1969 

Keep at it. i was a 25 year smoker, 3 years ago. You can beat it. I have a Nebox, I wouldn't suggest it as your first mod. As stated above Topbox or VTC Mini are great starter devices, and pocket friendly. Another device that is smaller than the mods, and still gives a great vape is the iJust2, similar style to the twisp devices, but can take a variety of tanks, as the mod has a 510 connector. When I travel abroad this is my go to device.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hardtail1969

WARMACHINE said:


> Welcome @mohamedk.khan
> 
> keep at it, once you find your ADV (All day vape) juice, the stinkies will eventually taste horrible



Gods, but i cannot wait...

My focus is a all in one device, i have had too many issues with bloody twisps and leaks to last a lifetime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Hardtail1969
> 
> All the best!



Full steam ahead and damn the torpedoes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Hardtail1969 said:


> Gods, but i cannot wait...
> 
> My focus is a all in one device, i have had too many issues with bloody twisps and leaks to last a lifetime.


I was a longtime twisp user, and I know how you feel. When you start using the devices you see on this forum, majority of those problems are history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Hardtail1969 said:


> Gods, but i cannot wait...
> 
> My focus is a all in one device, i have had too many issues with bloody twisps and leaks to last a lifetime.



@Hardtail1969 - The one complaint that I have actually seen a number of times with the Nebox is that it tends to leak (not out of the mouthpiece, as the Twisp often does, but rather at the bottom out of the internal tank): 2 Examples, but I have seen more - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-319#post-336524
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kanger-squonkbox.t20249/page-3#post-335950

The Cubis tank is basically leakproof and the Toptank Mini that comes with the Topbox Mini kit would be very unlikely to leak.

Of course, at the end of the day you should get the device that you like and that you're comfortable with. Just a heads up above.

@WARMACHINE - Do you experience leakage with the Nebox?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Lingogrey said:


> @Hardtail1969 - The one complaint that I have actually seen a number of times with the Nebox is that it tends to leak (not out of the mouthpiece, as the Twisp often does, but rather at the bottom out of the internal tank): 2 Examples, but I have seen more - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-319#post-336524
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kanger-squonkbox.t20249/page-3#post-335950
> 
> The Cubis tank is basically leakproof and the Toptank Mini that comes with the Topbox Mini kit would be very unlikely to leak.
> 
> Of course, at the end of the day you should get the device that you like and that you're comfortable with. Just a heads up above.
> 
> @WARMACHINE - Do you experience leakage with the Nebox?


I have. If the unit is left standing up over night or in the sun, it will leak. There is too much pressure on the coils wehn standing upright. Normal daily usage it is fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Hardtail1969 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been a smoker for 30 odd years...
> 
> tried the pills, the gums the patches...
> 
> Then bought a e-cig, the lookalikes, the early twisps with cartridges...
> 
> Bought the first twisp refillable..
> 
> Then the latest twisp aeros etc.
> 
> I always found that being a 40 cigs a day smoker to be a huge problem with all of the above vapes, none gave me the quit sensation, or the feeling that i was free...
> 
> but, i am not ready to give up yet, despite having a drawerfull of twisps and parts, i am now considering ordering a kangertech nebox.
> 
> i will kick this thing in the ass... its just a matter to me of finding that setup that gives me what i need to feel that it is working.


Most welcome. I agree with all said by the other members above. As a 80 a day smoker I can add that you should start at a highish nicotine level - 18 mg would be a good start, but at least 12 mg. 

Here is some more info on the Topbox Mini (actually the Subtank Mini, but the Topbox is just a newer model with the option of temperature control and top filling) - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/

If you prefer a pen style device the Ego AIO is a good option. A vast improvement on the Twisp gear. Here is some more information: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ego-aio.t20340/

Happy vaping and keep us updated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke

Hardtail1969 said:


> I always found that being a 40 cigs a day smoker to be a huge problem with all of the above vapes, none gave me the quit sensation, or the feeling that i was free...
> 
> 
> i will kick this thing in the ass... its just a matter to me of finding that setup that gives me what i need to feel that it is working.



@Hardtail1969

I was a 30-40/day smoker for 50-odd years. Yea, I started smoking early, reached the 30/day in early 20's.

Just a tip, if you are not aware of it. Nic absorption by smoking and vaping is very different. With smoking it is primarily by the lungs, with vaping primarily by the mouth and nose. The molecules in vape are considerably larger than those in smoke.

So when vaping a direct inhale to lungs and then direct exhale won't give you the 'nic-kick' that smoking does. And without this nic-kick you'll find it hard to drop the cigs as a heavy smoker. Try let the vape linger in the mouth and exhale through the nose - leisurely. This way you may have an easier time kicking ye olde habit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke

Andre said:


> As a 80 a day smoker


@Andre 
Ye Gods. I tip me hat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raithlin

WARMACHINE said:


> I was a longtime twisp user, and I know how you feel. When you start using the devices you see on this forum, majority of those problems are history.


This should be shouted from the rooftops...


----------



## Hardtail1969

WARMACHINE said:


> I have. If the unit is left standing up over night or in the sun, it will leak. There is too much pressure on the coils wehn standing upright. Normal daily usage it is fine.


Interesting, i have of course tx to youtube, seen this issue, along w a number of fixes for the nebox.

I just like the reviews on youtube for the nebox much more than all the others, plus due to my twisp experiences, i am really not wanting to go and play with tanks and drippers.

I have looked at the others and the only other one that is remotely interesting is the new topbox kanger.

But the price difference!!!

I guess i need to visit a brick and mortar store to actually see and hold the various mods in my hand.


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raithlin

Hardtail1969 said:


> Interesting, i have of course tx to youtube, seen this issue, along w a number of fixes for the nebox.
> 
> I just like the reviews on youtube for the nebox much more than all the others, plus due to my twisp experiences, i am really not wanting to go and play with tanks and drippers.
> 
> I have looked at the others and the only other one that is remotely interesting is the new topbox kanger.
> 
> But the price difference!!!
> 
> I guess i need to visit a brick and mortar store to actually see and hold the various mods in my hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


The wife has the Kangertech Mini and Nano. She doesn't mess with tanks either. Those devices work hard, but they just work. I would highly recommend them to anyone, beginner or otherwise.


----------



## Hardtail1969

Sounds good. I would love to actually see/hold/feel these units in hand, and then judge. 

I have youtubed reviews about all 3, nebox, mini & nano, and picked the nebox based on the reviews. (not concerned w leaks as there are fixes out there that seem to work for the nebox) and the mini and nano also have leaks for some.

As long as the leaks arent remotely like the twisp issues i will be ecstatic.



Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

mohamedk.khan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Smoking vape for about 2 months. Finding it difficult to let go of cigarettes completely...went down to about 1 or 2 a day which I don't need but just smoke.
> Had the eleaf I stick two but just upgraded to a cuboid. Gonna look for a new atty soon as well.
> 
> Based in JHB and hoping to see you guys around at the vape meets



Welcome to the forum @mohamedk.khan 
Congrats on the vaping and well done on cutting down the cigs
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Hardtail1969 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been a smoker for 30 odd years...
> 
> tried the pills, the gums the patches...
> 
> Then bought a e-cig, the lookalikes, the early twisps with cartridges...
> 
> Bought the first twisp refillable..
> 
> Then the latest twisp aeros etc.
> 
> I always found that being a 40 cigs a day smoker to be a huge problem with all of the above vapes, none gave me the quit sensation, or the feeling that i was free...
> 
> but, i am not ready to give up yet, despite having a drawerfull of twisps and parts, i am now considering ordering a kangertech nebox.
> 
> i will kick this thing in the ass... its just a matter to me of finding that setup that gives me what i need to feel that it is working.



Welcome to the forum @Hardtail1969 
Hang in there - you will kick the habit!

The other guys above have given great advice in my opinion

I will emphasise what @Andre said about getting 18mg or 12mg juices in the beginning. It will help you to kick the habit.

The hard part (but is also fun) is finding a few juices you absolutely LOVE. That will make the difference. So try out as many juices as you can, go to retailers that offer juice tasting and try look for sample sizes. Some of the vendors offer sample sizes which makes it less costly to try more. Also check out the juice reviews on this forum.

Enjoy it and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kiwi_wannabe

Hi everyone

Stoked to finally be here and be part of the ecigssa family.

I've been vaping for about 5 years, but @Oliver Barry says I still cant build coils... Chop!

Keen to contribute when and where I can.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

kiwi_wannabe said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Stoked to finally be here and be part of the ecigssa family.
> 
> I've been vaping for about 5 years, but @Oliver Barry says I still cant build coils... Chop!
> 
> Keen to contribute when and where I can.


Most welcome. Wow, 5 years is a great accomplishment - well done. You have really persisted through some difficult gear in those beginning years. Compared to @Oliver Barry's building skills I am in kindergarten. Looking forward to your contributions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

kiwi_wannabe said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Stoked to finally be here and be part of the ecigssa family.
> 
> I've been vaping for about 5 years, but @Oliver Barry says I still cant build coils... Chop!
> 
> Keen to contribute when and where I can.



Welcome to the forum @kiwi_wannabe 
Five years is a long time in vaping!! Congrats.
Lol re @Oliver Barry 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Wez_RS

Hi my names Wez as most got onto vapeing to stop smoking a real challenge but has definitely made a impact in my life started vapeing when my girlfriend got me an rx200 for Christmas to help. taken off from there from mods to drippers made it a life style and cigarettes fell away  looking forward to the future on the forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Wez_RS said:


> Hi my names Wez as most got onto vapeing to stop smoking a real challenge but has definitely made a impact in my life started vapeing when my girlfriend got me an rx200 for Christmas to help. taken off from there from mods to drippers made it a life style and cigarettes fell away  looking forward to the future on the forum


Most welcome to the forum. Big kudos to your girlfriend. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Wez_RS said:


> Hi my names Wez as most got onto vapeing to stop smoking a real challenge but has definitely made a impact in my life started vapeing when my girlfriend got me an rx200 for Christmas to help. taken off from there from mods to drippers made it a life style and cigarettes fell away  looking forward to the future on the forum


Welcome @Wez_RS ! Yeah, an RX200 will definitely do the trick! Pity your GF didn't know that now you into vaping you'll never have money for a ring, unless you can blow her one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Wez_RS said:


> Hi my names Wez as most got onto vapeing to stop smoking a real challenge but has definitely made a impact in my life started vapeing when my girlfriend got me an rx200 for Christmas to help. taken off from there from mods to drippers made it a life style and cigarettes fell away  looking forward to the future on the forum



Welcome to the forum @Wez_RS 
That is some collection you have! Congrats on the vaping and kicking the stinkies.
Marvellous hobby and lifestyle this is indeed
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wez_RS

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Wez_RS ! Yeah, an RX200 will definitely do the trick! Pity your GF didn't know that now you into vaping you'll never have money for a ring, unless you can blow her one


Vape girls hay  be wanting a jellyfish before a ring

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ziggy

Not sure if I'm typing this in the right place but okay uhm hi I'm ziggy currently a student at cput been a smoker since 8th grade but finally switched to vaping in 10th so it's been 4 years now starting off with a ego-ce4 and now chasing clouds with my Kbox mini

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz

Ziggy said:


> Not sure if I'm typing this in the right place but okay uhm hi I'm ziggy currently a student at cput been a smoker since 8th grade but finally switched to vaping in 10th so it's been 4 years now starting off with a ego-ce4 and now chasing clouds with my Kbox mini


Welcome, right place it is, you're on the right path with vaping, all the best with the journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Ziggy said:


> Not sure if I'm typing this in the right place but okay uhm hi I'm ziggy currently a student at cput been a smoker since 8th grade but finally switched to vaping in 10th so it's been 4 years now starting off with a ego-ce4 and now chasing clouds with my Kbox mini


Welcome to your online home. We are all here to help and support you.
Seeing as you been vaping for 4years, all I can say is. Well done mate


----------



## Nightwalker

Wez_RS said:


> Hi my names Wez as most got onto vapeing to stop smoking a real challenge but has definitely made a impact in my life started vapeing when my girlfriend got me an rx200 for Christmas to help. taken off from there from mods to drippers made it a life style and cigarettes fell away  looking forward to the future on the forum


Wow, OK she doesn't play around. Good mod you got there. Now I wouldn't be me if I didn't say this... Get a Griffin and a top airflow.
If you have any questions, hit us up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

kiwi_wannabe said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Stoked to finally be here and be part of the ecigssa family.
> 
> I've been vaping for about 5 years, but @Oliver Barry says I still cant build coils... Chop!
> 
> Keen to contribute when and where I can.


Welcome, well show us your coil builds in the sub section called dem builds. 
Hope you have fun here


----------



## Silver

Ziggy said:


> Not sure if I'm typing this in the right place but okay uhm hi I'm ziggy currently a student at cput been a smoker since 8th grade but finally switched to vaping in 10th so it's been 4 years now starting off with a ego-ce4 and now chasing clouds with my Kbox mini



Welcome to the forum @Ziggy 
Congrats on quitting the smokes
4 years is a great achievement!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## PanMan88

Hey Hey had my last cig in January. What has started as an alternative has grown into a very very expensive hobby that I can simply not get enough of. Just started on the DIY front, bought the new RX 200 as well as a Gemini RTA yesterday with a coil masters kit just to make life easy. Been spending weeks on youtube with rip and other sources of great knowledge. 

Ecigssa has been great page to search for all the vendors to get the right prices and devices! Looking forward to spending loads of time on the forum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

PanMan88 said:


> Hey Hey had my last cig in January. What has started as an alternative has grown into a very very expensive hobby that I can simply not get enough of. Just started on the DIY front, bought the new RX 200 as well as a Gemini RTA yesterday with a coil masters kit just to make life easy. Been spending weeks on youtube with rip and other sources of great knowledge.
> 
> Ecigssa has been great page to search for all the vendors to get the right prices and devices! Looking forward to spending loads of time on the forum!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - worth every penny you spend on the vaping hobby! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

PanMan88 said:


> Hey Hey had my last cig in January. What has started as an alternative has grown into a very very expensive hobby that I can simply not get enough of. Just started on the DIY front, bought the new RX 200 as well as a Gemini RTA yesterday with a coil masters kit just to make life easy. Been spending weeks on youtube with rip and other sources of great knowledge.
> 
> Ecigssa has been great page to search for all the vendors to get the right prices and devices! Looking forward to spending loads of time on the forum!


Welcome @PanMan88 ! Some awesome kit you got yourself there! Don't forget to do us a favour and change your profile pic, it makes spotting authors of posts a lot easier!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

PanMan88 said:


> Hey Hey had my last cig in January. What has started as an alternative has grown into a very very expensive hobby that I can simply not get enough of. Just started on the DIY front, bought the new RX 200 as well as a Gemini RTA yesterday with a coil masters kit just to make life easy. Been spending weeks on youtube with rip and other sources of great knowledge.
> 
> Ecigssa has been great page to search for all the vendors to get the right prices and devices! Looking forward to spending loads of time on the forum!



Welcome to the fprum @PanMan88 - thanks for the intro
Congrats on giving up the stinkies!! 
Lots of DIY experts here on the forum - 
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PanMan88

Stosta said:


> Welcome @PanMan88 ! Some awesome kit you got yourself there! Don't forget to do us a favour and change your profile pic, it makes spotting authors of posts a lot easier!


Will do thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Ziggy said:


> Not sure if I'm typing this in the right place but okay uhm hi I'm ziggy currently a student at cput been a smoker since 8th grade but finally switched to vaping in 10th so it's been 4 years now starting off with a ego-ce4 and now chasing clouds with my Kbox mini


Welcome dude. Happy vaping!!


----------



## shaheed

Hello all. Shaheed here. Off the 40 a day camel plain since nov 2015. Bumpy ride so far. Been a lot easier if found forum earlier. Looking forward to learning from forum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

shaheed said:


> Hello all. Shaheed here. Off the 40 a day camel plain since nov 2015. Bumpy ride so far. Been a lot easier if found forum earlier. Looking forward to learning from forum



Welcome to the forum @shaheed
Hang in there and all the best 
Hoping it goes better for you from here
Feel free to ask questions as you go
Enjoy


----------



## GreenyZA

shaheed said:


> Hello all. Shaheed here. Off the 40 a day camel plain since nov 2015. Bumpy ride so far. Been a lot easier if found forum earlier. Looking forward to learning from forum


Hi Shaheed. Welcome to the forum. Stay strong big guy and well done on kicking the Camels so far. 
Keep it up!! Feel free to ask advice. Good luck on your journey and MANY hours of happy vaping!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crockett

Hi everyone, have been a long-time reader of the forum but finally decided to sign up. Been vaping for about two and half years now, and find I'm getting more and more obsessed with it every passing day. 
If it weren't for having to go to work, I'd spend all my time watching vape reviewers, reading vape forums, trawling vapeshop websites and vaping. I just started to read through the Reoville section, which seems ominous for my bank balance.
Glad to join and hope to learn more from everyone who's on this same journey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Crockett said:


> Hi everyone, have been a long-time reader of the forum but finally decided to sign up. Been vaping for about two and half years now, and find I'm getting more and more obsessed with it every passing day.
> If it weren't for having to go to work, I'd spend all my time watching vape reviewers, reading vape forums, trawling vapeshop websites and vaping. I just started to read through the Reoville section, which seems ominous for my bank balance.
> Glad to join and hope to learn more from everyone who's on this same journey.



Welcome aboard @Crockett! Glad you finally decided to dive in!


----------



## Silver

Crockett said:


> Hi everyone, have been a long-time reader of the forum but finally decided to sign up. Been vaping for about two and half years now, and find I'm getting more and more obsessed with it every passing day.
> If it weren't for having to go to work, I'd spend all my time watching vape reviewers, reading vape forums, trawling vapeshop websites and vaping. I just started to read through the Reoville section, which seems ominous for my bank balance.
> Glad to join and hope to learn more from everyone who's on this same journey.



Welcome to the forum @Crockett 
Thanks for the intro 
Looking forward to hearing more about your journey 
Enjoy and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## herb1

Hi All, herb1 here.
Started vaping a while back, now want to get back onto the scene but the game's gotten bigger - wow!
Really want to start so I can kick the ciggies, so I need recommendations for a vape kit that gimme the same 'hit' as the ciggie would, then I think my cravings will be satisfied.

any recommendations?


----------



## Stosta

herb1 said:


> Hi All, herb1 here.
> Started vaping a while back, now want to get back onto the scene but the game's gotten bigger - wow!
> Really want to start so I can kick the ciggies, so I need recommendations for a vape kit that gimme the same 'hit' as the ciggie would, then I think my cravings will be satisfied.
> 
> any recommendations?


Hi @herb1 ! I believe the scene has grown massively over the past couple of years, welcome back to the wonderful world of vaping!

As to where to start it is difficult for me to say. I started with an EVOD Mega kit which got me off the stinkies. It had a tight draw, and essentially gave me everything I needed (I bought two so I had a backup). In saying that, the second I tried the Subox Mini (about 2 weeks after I got the EVOD), I never touch the EVOD again, it was that amazing.

So basically I'm saying that I can recommend the EVOD to emulate the smoking and get you off the habit, but I would actually recommend not wasting your money and going straight onto either the Topbox Kit, or a subtank+Evic mini combo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Welcome @herb1 
Good luck on your vaping journey. 
If you want something that resembles a cig (pen style) and is mouth to lung. I would either go for the ego aio or the subvod. 
If you want a nice setup for the long run.
Then go for the kangerteck top box kit or the evic vtc mini with cubis tank.
If you unsure of anything please shout out.
We are all a nice close family on ecigssa and someone is always willing to help.
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

@herb1 ! @Clouds4Days has a great point, if you get the Subvod or the Aio, you would probably not sell it as it is still a great backup / carry-around device no matter where you end up on your vaping journey!


----------



## herb1

Thanks guys, want to invest money into a serious kit so that, that will further discourage me from going back to ciggies...kind of 'dont-waste-your-money-now' conscience.
Will look into your suggestions


----------



## herb1

looking at this:
http://vapeshop.co.za/JOYETECH-EVIC-VTC-MINI-Cubis#all
but it looks like I need to buy a battery as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Crockett said:


> Hi everyone, have been a long-time reader of the forum but finally decided to sign up. Been vaping for about two and half years now, and find I'm getting more and more obsessed with it every passing day.
> If it weren't for having to go to work, I'd spend all my time watching vape reviewers, reading vape forums, trawling vapeshop websites and vaping. I just started to read through the Reoville section, which seems ominous for my bank balance.
> Glad to join and hope to learn more from everyone who's on this same journey.


Welcome aboard. To complete your registration please PM me your bank details and pin code.
Nah. Hope you have fun here

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nightwalker

herb1 said:


> looking at this:
> http://vapeshop.co.za/JOYETECH-EVIC-VTC-MINI-Cubis#all
> but it looks like I need to buy a battery as well


Not bad. But go ahead and get a RX200, a griffin-rta, 6 batteries and a 4bay charger. Don't think you'll look for anything else for awhile.


----------



## Stosta

herb1 said:


> looking at this:
> http://vapeshop.co.za/JOYETECH-EVIC-VTC-MINI-Cubis#all
> but it looks like I need to buy a battery as well


My browser isn't opening pages for some reason. What are they wanting for the kit? You would have to get a battery as well that usually go for R180 - R220.


----------



## herb1

Nightwalker said:


> Not bad. But go ahead and get a RX200, a griffin-rta, 6 batteries and a 4bay charger. Don't think you'll look for anything else for awhile.


How 'upgradable' will the vtc mini setup be to what you propose?


----------



## herb1

Stosta said:


> My browser isn't opening pages for some reason. What are they wanting for the kit? You would have to get a battery as well that usually go for R180 - R220.


R1300, if recall


----------



## herb1

I see Vape club have VTC Mini Kit (with Cubis Atomiser) for R1050
They don't specify battery

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...roducts/evic-vtc-mini-kit-incl-cubis-atomiser


----------



## Lingogrey

herb1 said:


> R1300, if recall


Hi @herb1

Welcome to the forum! The Evic VTC Mini is an absolutely superb mod and (according to the impressions of very knowledgeable people on this forum) the Cubis is a great tank as well. Any of the two 18650 batteries currently available at Vape Club would work perfectly (the 25R is a bit better than the 30Q if you want to do very low resistance, high power vaping. The 30Q offers you slightly longer battery life between charges):

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers/products/sumsung-2500-mah-inr18650-25r
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers/products/samsung-3000-mah-inr18650-30q

Another option to have a look at would be the IStick Pico 75W TC kit. It seems to be some of the best value for money for a serious kit available right now. The functionality of the mod would be very similar to the VTC Mini (as Joyetech and Eleaf are basically subsidiaries of the same company and they share technology). The tank has been getting great reviews as well. It seems that the Cubis tank would be a bit better for mouth to lung vaping (a tighter draw first into the mouth and from there into the lungs - more similar to a cigarette), whilst the Melo 3 tank that comes with the IStick kit looks to be more suitable for direct to lung vaping (an airier draw straight into the lungs - more similar to a hubbly / hookah {or breathing for that matter}), but you would probably be able to do both styles with both (Cubis with airflow wide open on lower resistance coils for direct to lung and Melo 3 with higher resistance coils and airflow closed down quite a bit for mouth to lung):

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/istick-pico-75w-tc

If you want the same "hit" that a ciggie gives / gave you, it's probably best to start in a more mouth to lung direction first, with 12 mg nicotine e -liquids (it's very important to find the best juices for you). Vape Club has a very wide selection of good juices, many of which are available in 12 mg strength.
All the best!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

herb1 said:


> I see Vape club have VTC Mini Kit (with Cubis Atomiser) for R1050
> They don't specify battery
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...roducts/evic-vtc-mini-kit-incl-cubis-atomiser


Yeah these kits are usually sold without batteries, you can find them from the same vendor here...

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers/products/sumsung-2500-mah-inr18650-25r

I have dealt with Vape Club myself and they are a great vendor. I once got a faulty unit and they replaced (and organised / shipped etc.) it before my first tear could hit the floor. Your first option is not present on the forums, and have a tendency to be over-priced.

Send them an email, or start a private conversation with @JakesSA (he won't be allowed to talk about stock on this thread), and I'm sure he will give you all the help you need!


----------



## Crockett

Nightwalker said:


> Welcome aboard. To complete your registration please PM me your bank details and pin code.
> Nah. Hope you have fun here



 Thanks Nightwalker, and to everyone else for the warm welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1

Thx guys, I spoke to a buddy of mine now (that's in the vaping scene), he recommended a VTC mini with a Subtank Nano.
He said that this will satisfy my cravings better as the cubis is subohm and doesn't blend well with high nicotine?
BS or not?

He recommended started off with high nic and gradually reducing...thoughts?
My current ciggies are 1.2mg nic


----------



## Stosta

herb1 said:


> Thx guys, I spoke to a buddy of mine now (that's in the vaping scene), he recommended a VTC mini with a Subtank Nano.
> He said that this will satisfy my cravings better as the cubis is subohm and doesn't blend well with high nicotine?
> BS or not?
> 
> He recommended started off with high nic and gradually reducing...thoughts?
> My current ciggies are 1.2mg nic


Your friend is in the know! That is the most recommended mod/tank combo, and he is spot on with regards to the nic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

herb1 said:


> Thx guys, I spoke to a buddy of mine now (that's in the vaping scene), he recommended a VTC mini with a Subtank Nano.
> He said that this will satisfy my cravings better as the cubis is subohm and doesn't blend well with high nicotine?
> BS or not?
> 
> He recommended started off with high nic and gradually reducing...thoughts?
> My current ciggies are 1.2mg nic


The Cubis has different resistance coils to satisfy both mouth to lung and direct to lung. They are 0.5 ohm, 1.0 ohm and 1.5 ohm (claptons). I would recommend starting with the 1.5 ohm coil heads. It also has a RBA (rebuildable part whereon you could build your own coils), but not very good imo. The Subtank Nano can only take commercial coil heads. Imo the Cubis is a much easier system. If you do want to build your own coils and do your own wicking in future, I would not recommend the Cubis or the Nano, but rather the Toptank Mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Pindyman

herb1 said:


> Thx guys, I spoke to a buddy of mine now (that's in the vaping scene), he recommended a VTC mini with a Subtank Nano.
> He said that this will satisfy my cravings better as the cubis is subohm and doesn't blend well with high nicotine?
> BS or not?
> 
> He recommended started off with high nic and gradually reducing...thoughts?
> My current ciggies are 1.2mg nic



Howsit herb

Welcome to the club and may you have many a cloud filled day.

The combo your friend mentioned is good and will work well with getting you off stinkies. Personally I would go with the RX a few batteries and the Gemini, griffin or crius tank if you are okay with building your own coils. just my 2 cents


----------



## herb1

Pindyman said:


> Howsit herb
> 
> Welcome to the club and may you have many a cloud filled day.
> 
> The combo your friend mentioned is good and will work well with getting you off stinkies. Personally I would go with the RX a few batteries and the Gemini, griffin or crius tank if you are okay with building your own coils. just my 2 cents



I think i'll start at the bottom like Drake LOL...and work work work work work my way up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pindyman

Crockett said:


> Hi everyone, have been a long-time reader of the forum but finally decided to sign up. Been vaping for about two and half years now, and find I'm getting more and more obsessed with it every passing day.
> If it weren't for having to go to work, I'd spend all my time watching vape reviewers, reading vape forums, trawling vapeshop websites and vaping. I just started to read through the Reoville section, which seems ominous for my bank balance.
> Glad to join and hope to learn more from everyone who's on this same journey.



Hi and welcome Crocket (almost typed pressed post with buddy still in here. saw at the last possible second that you are of the fairer sex)

I know exactly what you mean as I find myself trawling those vape shops and sites most of the day and my phone is currently filled with reviews of vape hardware.

im too scared to even attempt to browse the reo section due to temptation lol..anyway glad to have you one board Miss C

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

@Andre is correct, I over-looked that, you don't want the subtank nano (smallest, only takes commercial coils), if you go that route you want the Subtank or Toptank MINI, as that has commercial coils that you can buy, and then a rebuildable deck for when you start to feel brave!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pindyman

herb1 said:


> I think i'll start at the bottom like Drake LOL...and work work work work work my way up


lol no problem with that...I did the same...started with an ijust and not too long after upped that to an evic...now I have am smpl sitting on the shelf as well and am currently shopping around trying to decide on a noisy cricket (which scars the balls off of me) and the rx 200 or possibly both.


----------



## GregF

Hi all
I was a smoker for about 40 years, 40 a day at least, probably more on a night out and never tried giving up.
I must admit I did quite a bit of investigations into "this whole vaping thing" before finally taking the plunge and buying some new toys.
Stepped into a vape shop at the end of Feb this year and bought a Cuboid with a Cubis tank. I wanted that MTL hit.
Some 6mg juice (which I thought would not be strong enough) and I was on my way.
That did it for me, have not had a smoke (ok sorry stinkie) since. 
What surprises me though is that I have not missed smoking at all, in fact I still have a packet of smokes in my car. I did have a drag of one a few weeks ago, just to check, and it tasted terrible.

Needless to say things progress quite quickly once you get into it.
Needed a smaller unit for when I am out and about - bought an iJust2 battery (Cubis sits quite nice on it)
Dont want to run out of battery power - bought another iJust2 battery and another Cubis tank.
Find myself doing more direct lung hits now - bought some 0.5 coils for the tank.
Looking for more flavour - bought a Uwell Crown tank
Need to try all these new juice flavours, different coil builds - RBA on it's way
and so it goes........

Yup I am hooked and enjoying every moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Dominica

Hey ya'll,
I'm a forum lurker who finally decided to create an account. I am a graphic designer, a casual vaper and a games enthusiast. Virtual high-fives to you all

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

GregF said:


> Hi all
> I was a smoker for about 40 years, 40 a day at least, probably more on a night out and never tried giving up.
> I must admit I did quite a bit of investigations into "this whole vaping thing" before finally taking the plunge and buying some new toys.
> Stepped into a vape shop at the end of Feb this year and bought a Cuboid with a Cubis tank. I wanted that MTL hit.
> Some 6mg juice (which I thought would not be strong enough) and I was on my way.
> That did it for me, have not had a smoke (ok sorry stinkie) since.
> What surprises me though is that I have not missed smoking at all, in fact I still have a packet of smokes in my car. I did have a drag of one a few weeks ago, just to check, and it tasted terrible.
> 
> Needless to say things progress quite quickly once you get into it.
> Needed a smaller unit for when I am out and about - bought an iJust2 battery (Cubis sits quite nice on it)
> Dont want to run out of battery power - bought another iJust2 battery and another Cubis tank.
> Find myself doing more direct lung hits now - bought some 0.5 coils for the tank.
> Looking for more flavour - bought a Uwell Crown tank
> Need to try all these new juice flavours, different coil builds - RBA on it's way
> and so it goes........
> 
> Yup I am hooked and enjoying every moment


Way to go @GregF ! I find it strange how vaping sticks to some and not others! I think it has to do with getting the right setup and advice (which is obviously something this forum is great for), but there definitely seems to be something else involved! My best mate really wants to stop smoking. Hooked him up with great kit, an infinite supply of juices, and he just wasn't set on it.

Glad to have you on board, and well done for kicking the habit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Dominica said:


> Hey ya'll,
> I'm a forum lurker who finally decided to create an account. I am a graphic designer, a casual vaper and a games enthusiast. Virtual high-fives to you all


Welcome @Dominica ! A fellow gamer is always appreciated on the forums! You say casual vaper... Do you smoke / used to smoke? Or just vape for the taste?

Glad you decided to set up an account!


----------



## herb1

GregF said:


> Hi all
> I was a smoker for about 40 years, 40 a day at least, probably more on a night out and never tried giving up.
> I must admit I did quite a bit of investigations into "this whole vaping thing" before finally taking the plunge and buying some new toys.
> Stepped into a vape shop at the end of Feb this year and bought a Cuboid with a Cubis tank. I wanted that MTL hit.
> Some 6mg juice (which I thought would not be strong enough) and I was on my way.
> That did it for me, have not had a smoke (ok sorry stinkie) since.
> What surprises me though is that I have not missed smoking at all, in fact I still have a packet of smokes in my car. I did have a drag of one a few weeks ago, just to check, and it tasted terrible.
> 
> Needless to say things progress quite quickly once you get into it.
> Needed a smaller unit for when I am out and about - bought an iJust2 battery (Cubis sits quite nice on it)
> Dont want to run out of battery power - bought another iJust2 battery and another Cubis tank.
> Find myself doing more direct lung hits now - bought some 0.5 coils for the tank.
> Looking for more flavour - bought a Uwell Crown tank
> Need to try all these new juice flavours, different coil builds - RBA on it's way
> and so it goes........
> 
> Yup I am hooked and enjoying every moment


Nice man...I hope I have similar or better results in dropping the stinkies


----------



## Dominica

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Dominica ! A fellow gamer is always appreciated on the forums! You say casual vaper... Do you smoke / used to smoke? Or just vape for the taste?
> 
> Glad you decided to set up an account!



Hi @Stosta ! Yes, when I say casual vaper I mean I never smoked cigs beyond social smoking. I enjoyed it but hated the taste and the way it makes your breath smell.  So when I found out about vaping I picked up a Subox Mini, which I just recently replaced with a Koopor Plus and Griffin. And also by casual vaping I mean a 30ml will last me 2-3 weeks, so I don't vape much, just for the enjoyment of the juice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Dominica said:


> Hi @Stosta ! Yes, when I say casual vaper I mean I never smoked cigs beyond social smoking. I enjoyed it but hated the taste and the way it makes your breath smell.  So when I found out about vaping I picked up a Subox Mini, which I just recently replaced with a Koopor Plus and Griffin. And also by casual vaping I mean a 30ml will last me 2-3 weeks, so I don't vape much, just for the enjoyment of the juice


The thing that always bugged me with smoking was the way my tongue felt after a night out, love the smell, after a year of smoking I couldn't taste so I can't comment on that! 

30ml used to last me ages, then I was introduced to XXX and I'm going through it at a rate! Nice kit though, what have been some of your favourite juices so far?


----------



## GregF

herb1 said:


> Nice man...I hope I have similar or better results in dropping the stinkies



My son has not had as much success as I have. He bought a Kangertech Subvod when I bought the Cuboid and he is still smoking. I have given him the Cuboid to try for a while now and it seems to be going a lot better for him.

I think you just need to find what works for you.
A box mod is great because there are a whole lot of things you can tweak (and play with) to keep you amused and trying different things.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta

GregF said:


> My son has not had as much success as I have. He bought a Kangertech Subvod when I bought the Cuboid and he is still smoking. I have given him the Cuboid to try for a while now and it seems to be going a lot better for him.
> 
> I think you just need to find what works for you.
> A box mod is great because there are a whole lot of things you can tweak (and play with) to keep you amused and trying different things.


I think if he got the Subvod at the same time, he probably saw the clouds you were getting out of the Cuboid and threw in the towel! But I agree, it does seem that those prepared to get into it in terms of a hobby as well as to get off the stinkies seem to have a higher success rate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pindyman

Dominica said:


> Hey ya'll,
> I'm a forum lurker who finally decided to create an account. I am a graphic designer, a casual vaper and a games enthusiast. Virtual high-fives to you all


you sound like the perfect gf...she is into vaping...gaming...and pc stuff lol....

warm welcome to you Miss D...

all I can say is...shite..i wish my 30ml could last that long lol...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dominica

Stosta said:


> The thing that always bugged me with smoking was the way my tongue felt after a night out, love the smell, after a year of smoking I couldn't taste so I can't comment on that!
> 
> 30ml used to last me ages, then I was introduced to XXX and I'm going through it at a rate! Nice kit though, what have been some of your favourite juices so far?



Ha! On my subox 30ml often lasted 2 months  Going down to 2 weeks on the Griffin is quite jarring in comparison. I think the mod bug has bit me though. Got the Koopor Plus barely a month ago and I'm already looking to buy either the Snow Wolf mini (soo pretty) or the Minikin (soo small!). 

I haven't heard of XXX juice, is it local? My favourite so far as definitely been Hazework's Scream. Still gotta get round to trying different brands, like I said I go through juice like a snail


----------



## Stosta

Dominica said:


> Ha! On my subox 30ml often lasted 2 months  Going down to 2 weeks on the Griffin is quite jarring in comparison. I think the mod bug has bit me though. Got the Koopor Plus barely a month ago and I'm already looking to buy either the Snow Wolf mini (soo pretty) or the Minikin (soo small!).
> 
> I haven't heard of XXX juice, is it local? My favourite so far as definitely been Hazework's Scream. Still gotta get round to try different brands, like I said I go through juice like a snail


Yeah the FOMO runs through the veins of even a casual vaper! From what I've heard you won't go wrong with either of those two devices!

XXX is found here...

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-30ml-x-x-x/

So it is indeed local, made by the awesome @Oupa . Its sort of a summer punch kinda vibe with a hint of menthol. I love it, bust I was smoking over a pack of menthol a day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Dominica said:


> Ha! On my subox 30ml often lasted 2 months  Going down to 2 weeks on the Griffin is quite jarring in comparison. I think the mod bug has bit me though. Got the Koopor Plus barely a month ago and I'm already looking to buy either the Snow Wolf mini (soo pretty) or the Minikin (soo small!).
> 
> I haven't heard of XXX juice, is it local? My favourite so far as definitely been Hazework's Scream. Still gotta get round to trying different brands, like I said I go through juice like a snail


The Minikin is A1....not so small but such a beast with great battery life


----------



## Scissorhands

Good day vapesters,

vaped twisp style ecigs for two years with no success of kicking stinkies,three months ago i did a little google-fu and was amazed to see how far vape gear has progressed and decided to dive deep, got a RX200, TFV4 and 6 batteries, my wallet quickly took strain (coils and juice) so the tinkerer in me came out, now im wrapping coils and messing with DIY juice . . . finally free from analogs, well almost, admittedly i drop the ball from time to time when liquor gets involved  

Awesome site

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker

We


Scissorhands said:


> Good day vapesters,
> 
> vaped twisp style ecigs for two years with no success of kicking stinkies,three months ago i did a little google-fu and was amazed to see how far vape gear has progressed and decided to dive deep, got a RX200, TFV4 and 6 batteries, my wallet quickly took strain (coils and juice) so the tinkerer in me came out, now im wrapping coils and messing with DIY juice . . . finally free from analogs, well almost, admittedly i drop the ball from time to time when liquor gets involved
> 
> Awesome site


Welcome. Glad you here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jarred Karp

hey guys! my name is Jarred. I've been vaping for around a year now.

I got into vaping hard, fast and passionately. Even managed to score myself a job at a local vape shop!

i run quite a few setups,

1: (my stealth vape for great flavour) my eleaf 30watt with a nautilus mini on it.
2. a 80watt tc Tuglyf black with yellow splatter.
3. 75watt TC Smok TreeBox
4. Kooper Mini 60 watt tc (old software - ive heard that the software update fries the chip /: )
5: smok Gaurdian 3 pipe mod.
6. Ijust2 battery.
7: a Tug boat mech mod clone.

then i float around a Goliath V2, a Uwell crown, a Smok Ego Cloud Tank, a kangertech subtank mini, a velocity RDA, a Pie Squared RDA and the dripper from the TugLyfe regulated mod onto whichever mod im feeling like using that day. 

Really awesome to be a part of a community like this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Jarred Karp said:


> hey guys! my name is Jarred. I've been vaping for around a year now.
> 
> I got into vaping hard, fast and passionately. Even managed to score myself a job at a local vape shop!
> 
> i run quite a few setups,
> 
> 1: (my stealth vape for great flavour) my eleaf 30watt with a nautilus mini on it.
> 2. a 80watt tc Tuglyf black with yellow splatter.
> 3. 75watt TC Smok TreeBox
> 4. Kooper Mini 60 watt tc (old software - ive heard that the software update fries the chip /: )
> 5: smok Gaurdian 3 pipe mod.
> 6. Ijust2 battery.
> 7: a Tug boat mech mod clone.
> 
> then i float around a Goliath V2, a Uwell crown, a Smok Ego Cloud Tank, a kangertech subtank mini, a velocity RDA, a Pie Squared RDA and the dripper from the TugLyfe regulated mod onto whichever mod im feeling like using that day.
> 
> Really awesome to be a part of a community like this!


Welcome.
Looks like you all setup. Working in a vape shop helped.
Look forward to seeing your posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

herb1 said:


> Hi All, herb1 here.
> Started vaping a while back, now want to get back onto the scene but the game's gotten bigger - wow!
> Really want to start so I can kick the ciggies, so I need recommendations for a vape kit that gimme the same 'hit' as the ciggie would, then I think my cravings will be satisfied.
> 
> any recommendations?



Welcome to the forum @herb1
Great that you are getting back into vaping. Wish you all the best this time round.

The other guys have given great advice. I will also vouch for the subtank mini as a tank.
Just remember to select your nicotine strength carefully and get a high enough nic strength (even 12 or 18mg) in the beginning to help with the transition from the cigarettes.

All the best
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> Hi all
> I was a smoker for about 40 years, 40 a day at least, probably more on a night out and never tried giving up.
> I must admit I did quite a bit of investigations into "this whole vaping thing" before finally taking the plunge and buying some new toys.
> Stepped into a vape shop at the end of Feb this year and bought a Cuboid with a Cubis tank. I wanted that MTL hit.
> Some 6mg juice (which I thought would not be strong enough) and I was on my way.
> That did it for me, have not had a smoke (ok sorry stinkie) since.
> What surprises me though is that I have not missed smoking at all, in fact I still have a packet of smokes in my car. I did have a drag of one a few weeks ago, just to check, and it tasted terrible.
> 
> Needless to say things progress quite quickly once you get into it.
> Needed a smaller unit for when I am out and about - bought an iJust2 battery (Cubis sits quite nice on it)
> Dont want to run out of battery power - bought another iJust2 battery and another Cubis tank.
> Find myself doing more direct lung hits now - bought some 0.5 coils for the tank.
> Looking for more flavour - bought a Uwell Crown tank
> Need to try all these new juice flavours, different coil builds - RBA on it's way
> and so it goes........
> 
> Yup I am hooked and enjoying every moment



Welcome to he forum @GregF 
Congrats on the vaping and giving up the stinkies. Marvellous achievement!
You described it so well. This vaping is an amazing and fantastic thing. 
Never stops and has exciting surprises around every corner
All the best for your journey!


----------



## Silver

Dominica said:


> Hey ya'll,
> I'm a forum lurker who finally decided to create an account. I am a graphic designer, a casual vaper and a games enthusiast. Virtual high-fives to you all



Welcome @Dominica 
Thanks for joining after being a lurker 
Saw your post about the Snow Wolf versus the Minikin. Lovely thread. Thanks, was informative.
All the best. Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Scissorhands said:


> Good day vapesters,
> 
> vaped twisp style ecigs for two years with no success of kicking stinkies,three months ago i did a little google-fu and was amazed to see how far vape gear has progressed and decided to dive deep, got a RX200, TFV4 and 6 batteries, my wallet quickly took strain (coils and juice) so the tinkerer in me came out, now im wrapping coils and messing with DIY juice . . . finally free from analogs, well almost, admittedly i drop the ball from time to time when liquor gets involved
> 
> Awesome site



Welcome @Scissorhands - lol on your forum name - so appropriate to vaping. 
I havent used scissors this much since school. Haha

Congrats on the vaping and getting a more powerful setup
Dont worry about the odd dropping of the ball from time to time.
I am sure you are smoking much less now than before. And your lungs are probably quite thankful
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Jarred Karp said:


> hey guys! my name is Jarred. I've been vaping for around a year now.
> 
> I got into vaping hard, fast and passionately. Even managed to score myself a job at a local vape shop!
> 
> i run quite a few setups,
> 
> 1: (my stealth vape for great flavour) my eleaf 30watt with a nautilus mini on it.
> 2. a 80watt tc Tuglyf black with yellow splatter.
> 3. 75watt TC Smok TreeBox
> 4. Kooper Mini 60 watt tc (old software - ive heard that the software update fries the chip /: )
> 5: smok Gaurdian 3 pipe mod.
> 6. Ijust2 battery.
> 7: a Tug boat mech mod clone.
> 
> then i float around a Goliath V2, a Uwell crown, a Smok Ego Cloud Tank, a kangertech subtank mini, a velocity RDA, a Pie Squared RDA and the dripper from the TugLyfe regulated mod onto whichever mod im feeling like using that day.
> 
> Really awesome to be a part of a community like this!



Welcome @Jarred Karp 
Great choices you have on a daily basis!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

Welcome to all the new members, hope you enjoy your stay.
@GregF it is wonderful to see a 40 year habit of 40 per day kick the dust, well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSquadSA

Hey guys very excited to join this forum.
I started vaping just over a year ago and loving every drop of it.
Will never go back to the stinks again.
Also love experimenting with new juice and new builds. Im working on some juices and would really love to get my juice line out there 1 day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker

VapeSquadSA said:


> Hey guys very excited to join this forum.
> I started vaping just over a year ago and loving every drop of it.
> Will never go back to the stinks again.
> Also love experimenting with new juice and new builds. Im working on some juices and would really love to get my juice line out there 1 day.


Great that you joined. Keep it up. And I'm always after good juice.hope you launch your line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

VapeSquadSA said:


> Hey guys very excited to join this forum.
> I started vaping just over a year ago and loving every drop of it.
> Will never go back to the stinks again.
> Also love experimenting with new juice and new builds. Im working on some juices and would really love to get my juice line out there 1 day.


Welcome @VapeSquadSA ! Don't forget to load a cool avatar pic so we can see you coming a mile away!  There is an awesome e-liquid DIY community on here, hope you can add to the knowledge base! Hope you enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lloyd

Hi there, names Lloyd and new to the forum .Been vaping for about 2 months now and still find myself smoking (way less). What is the preferred nicotine strength for newbies?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSquadSA

Lloyd said:


> Hi there, names Lloyd and new to the forum .Been vaping for about 2 months now and still find myself smoking (way less). What is the preferred nicotine strength for newbies?




12mg or 6mg then cut down to 3mg worked for me and off the stinkies just over a year now. Love vaping just keep doing what you doing... Vape on!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tvangeste

Lloyd said:


> Hi there, names Lloyd and new to the forum .Been vaping for about 2 months now and still find myself smoking (way less). What is the preferred nicotine strength for newbies?


Hi Lloyd,

Welcome to the forum. Between a 3mg and a 6mg should be good. It's not really for newbies; it's more your preference. I personally use 0mg and 3 mg if I have to.

King regards,
T

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## LeonG

Hi all! Good to finally join the forum! Been wanting to do this for a while, was just a bit hectic with moving from CPT to PTA for work purposes. Very excited to see the BIG vaping community in Pretoria. Have been vaping for about 4 months and stopped smoking about the same time. Started off with an Ijust 2 kit and now chasing clouds on a SMOK R80TC 

Best Regards
Leon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GReddySC

Howzit peeps, Awesome to be here, have been off smokes for about 5 months now, vaping has made the struggle easier. Got an Istick 60w with a melo2 tank. Cheers!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

Welcome @Lloyd @LeonG and @GReddySC ! You have all been vaping for a reasonable amount of time, strange for you all to joing in one swift move!  A pleasure to have you all here, look forward to arguing with you about the best tank in the near future!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LeonG

@Stosta so if I say SMOK TFV4 is the best what would your response be?


----------



## Stosta

LeonG said:


> @Stosta so if I say SMOK TFV4 is the best what would your response be?


Haha! My response would be to suggest you try a Crius because you are WRONG!!!! In all honesy I haven't had enough time with the Smok to make a fair comparison. I'm in the lucky position of buying a Crius, and never wanting more from an RTA.


----------



## LeonG

Stosta said:


> Haha! My response would be to suggest you try a Crius because you are WRONG!!!! In all honesy I haven't had enough time with the Smok to make a fair comparison. I'm in the lucky position of buying a Crius, and never wanting more from an RTA.



All good!! My next buy will be a RTA, was just not sure on which one. I see The Vapery here in PTA has them in stock. I will maybe make a turn there on the weekend and maybe make another hole in my pocket! This month has been a bit rough with re-stocking on all my favorite juice and trying my luck with RDA's. 

Thanks for the advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

LeonG said:


> All good!! My next buy will be a RTA, was just not sure on which one. I see The Vapery here in PTA has them in stock. I will maybe make a turn there on the weekend and maybe make another hole in my pocket! This month has been a bit rough with re-stocking on all my favorite juice and trying my luck with RDA's.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


Personally I would hold off for this as it looks amazing...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/obs-ace-tank.t21741/

And general consensus is that the Gemini or Target is the best tank at the moment (no RTA on the target though).

Best thing to do is to go in store and have a look at your options!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Lloyd said:


> Hi there, names Lloyd and new to the forum .Been vaping for about 2 months now and still find myself smoking (way less). What is the preferred nicotine strength for newbies?


Most welcome. There is no preferred nic strength for newbies. Depends on your body and your gear. What strength are you using currently and what gear are you vaping on? 
All the best with your vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeonG

Stosta said:


> Personally I would hold off for this as it looks amazing...
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/obs-ace-tank.t21741/
> 
> And general consensus is that the Gemini or Target is the best tank at the moment (no RTA on the target though).
> 
> Best thing to do is to go in store and have a look at your options!



I had a look at the Target Vaporesso and was going to give it a go but then decided to go with the SMOK R80TC Kit with the TFV4. Just becouse of the size of the Vaporesso. I vaped on a friend of mines, actually @GReddySC Melo 2 tank with a Vaporesso Ceramic coil. I must say, i was not very impressed, but then again, that was for about 5min and just after the coil was replaced. You get a strong tobacco flavor but no much else? maybe just me?

But will defs do alot of research before i buy my next tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GReddySC

Stosta said:


> Haha! My response would be to suggest you try a Crius because you are WRONG!!!! In all honesy I haven't had enough time with the Smok to make a fair comparison. I'm in the lucky position of buying a Crius, and never wanting more from an RTA.



After looking at that RTA, agreed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nostalgic

Hi Gents

Indeed this is a very informative forum.
Started vaping approximately 6 months ago with a Titan Pro BC. Had it for a while and then upgraded to an eVic VT 60W with an iJust2 tank. Sold it earlier this month so now I have a Wismec RX200 with a GeekVape Avocado RDTA...

Yet to fire it up as the bundle with charger and so forth has already injured the monthly budget lmao...

Last step in process... 3 × LG 18650 Chocolates!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Nostalgic said:


> Hi Gents
> 
> Indeed this is a very informative forum.
> Started vaping approximately 6 months ago with a Titan Pro BC. Had it for a while and then upgraded to an eVic VT 60W with an iJust2 tank. Sold it earlier this month so now I have a Wismec RX200 with a GeekVape Avocado RDTA...
> 
> Yet to fire it up as the bundle with charger and so forth has already injured the monthly budget lmao...
> 
> Last step in process... 3 × LG 18650 Chocolates!!!



Welcome to the forum 

I just fired up my rx today after a month in storage...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nostalgic

shaunnadan said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> I just fired up my rx today after a month in storage...


I'm raring to go...come payday!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carel1966

Hi all,

Joined the forum a short while ago, but have actually been vaping (Twisp Clearo style) for the last 3 years. About 3 years ago my wife and I decided to try the vaping thing in order to smoke less (I was on 40 cigarettes a day) and somehow we ended up quitting smoking and only vaping.

Initially we vaped 18mg Nicotine and although we tried various flavours she settled on Peach and I settled on a mixture of Tabacco, Toasted tabacco and Honey Brittle. She went of the “cigratte” taste right since the start but I only made this decision about 4 weeks ago, when we started making our own mixes (and safe a hell of a lot of money not bying the Twisp jucies anymore).

During this time we also started diluting our 18mg Juice with 0mg juice, eventually settling at a strength of one 18mg to 4x 0mg juices (3.6mg).

About 2 weeks ago we bought her the Smok Ego Cloud kit, but have added 2 proper mods (Istick 30W and and Xpro M65 as she found the hit too strong (3.7V/0.5A gives about 28W). She now vapes at around 18W on those and am trying different DIY flavours (with the constant still being Peach).

I have bought myself the Vaporesso target kit and 2 extra tanks. I also got the XPRO M65 mod for my second tank in order to have the option of 2 flavours. Currently vaping at around 20W with the 0.9Ohm coil, and find that a lot more satisfying than the Twisp Clearo.

What we did find was that we were getting light-headed from the 4mg juice (vaping the big tanks constantly) but have since realised that we should tone down one the Nicotine for the bigger tanks. We have made a new batch last night at 1.2mg Nic and will see how that goes.

I will probably use the Twisp Clearo’s to get rid of the old stronger juice (for us), and then move to the bigger tanks exclusively. Time will tell 

Anyway, that’s it. Loving the forum and learning so much on here.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## zparky071

Awe vaping peeps! 

Hope all is good with the clouds! 

So i have been vaping for like a week or so........ Lolz! Started on that kangertech kbox 50w thingy! I do not like! Lolz! My opinion! Im a lung hitter from the word go! So in this week i upped it to the smok m80 plus with a ijust2 tanky on there! Loving it! Need a griffin!

Love this forum as well! Some awesome helpers i have seen around! And i have learnt quite a bit just reading up and down these forums!

So shotters for the guys and girls that keep forums like this running! My stay here will be long and good, i know dat!

From the vaal.......
Keep chasin
Keep vapin

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Welcome @Carel1966 and @zparky071 ! Hope you guys enjoy the stay!

@Carel1966 - Don't forget to upload an avatar picture, so we can spot your posts nice and easy! Nice to be able to join the forums with a bit of experience under your belt already. Chances are, after a couple of days on here you will throw caution to the wind and just start getting lower juices for those bigger tanks!

@zparky071 - A man that knows what he wants! I'm obsessed with my Subox so your post was a step short of declaring war with me, luckily (I guess), I'm too lazy to hold a grudge so we can just move on! I reckon a Griffin would definitely blow your mind if you're moving from the Ijust 2 tank, but pace yourself, your wallet is about to take a serious beating!

Nice to have you both on board!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zparky071

Shotter @Stosta for the welcome!

Lolz! Ey ey i dont wanna start wars here buddy! No issues with the mod just that tank that didn't do the trick! Lolz! Need the vape in the lungs! 

O trust me the budget is already a bust! But that griffin of yours is mine if still available by the weekend! Hehe!


----------



## zparky071

O wait that wasnt you @Stosta! Lolz! Now i feel like an arse!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Not to worry @zparky071 , I'm totally happy you buying me a Griffin when you get yours.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve Claassen

Hi Guys 

I'm Steve. C# Software Dev and recent vaper. I have been cig free for about 6 weeks now. I went from an I just 2 to an Evic Vt. From buying coils to making them and from premium to diy in the span of 2 weeks from starting vaping. Don't know how long this journey is going to last but I found a great new hobby in vaping and love the community.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Steve Claassen said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm Steve. C# Software Dev and recent vaper. I have been cig free for about 6 weeks now. I went from an I just 2 to an Evic Vt. From buying coils to making them and from premium to diy in the span of 2 weeks from starting vaping. Don't know how long this journey is going to last but I found a great new hobby in vaping and love the community.


Hi Steve. Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement, as all us ex smokers know too well. You have really condensed the learning curve! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raithlin

Steve Claassen said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm Steve. C# Software Dev and recent vaper. I have been cig free for about 6 weeks now. I went from an I just 2 to an Evic Vt. From buying coils to making them and from premium to diy in the span of 2 weeks from starting vaping. Don't know how long this journey is going to last but I found a great new hobby in vaping and love the community.


Steve, you sound like my shadow. I'm Stephen, a C# developer, and I recently started vaping too (though not as recently as you, I think). I also started on an iJust2.. Freaked out yet? 

Welcome to the forum. I think you'll like it here.


----------



## Silver

Carel1966 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Joined the forum a short while ago, but have actually been vaping (Twisp Clearo style) for the last 3 years. About 3 years ago my wife and I decided to try the vaping thing in order to smoke less (I was on 40 cigarettes a day) and somehow we ended up quitting smoking and only vaping.
> 
> Initially we vaped 18mg Nicotine and although we tried various flavours she settled on Peach and I settled on a mixture of Tabacco, Toasted tabacco and Honey Brittle. She went of the “cigratte” taste right since the start but I only made this decision about 4 weeks ago, when we started making our own mixes (and safe a hell of a lot of money not bying the Twisp jucies anymore).
> 
> During this time we also started diluting our 18mg Juice with 0mg juice, eventually settling at a strength of one 18mg to 4x 0mg juices (3.6mg).
> 
> About 2 weeks ago we bought her the Smok Ego Cloud kit, but have added 2 proper mods (Istick 30W and and Xpro M65 as she found the hit too strong (3.7V/0.5A gives about 28W). She now vapes at around 18W on those and am trying different DIY flavours (with the constant still being Peach).
> 
> I have bought myself the Vaporesso target kit and 2 extra tanks. I also got the XPRO M65 mod for my second tank in order to have the option of 2 flavours. Currently vaping at around 20W with the 0.9Ohm coil, and find that a lot more satisfying than the Twisp Clearo.
> 
> What we did find was that we were getting light-headed from the 4mg juice (vaping the big tanks constantly) but have since realised that we should tone down one the Nicotine for the bigger tanks. We have made a new batch last night at 1.2mg Nic and will see how that goes.
> 
> I will probably use the Twisp Clearo’s to get rid of the old stronger juice (for us), and then move to the bigger tanks exclusively. Time will tell
> 
> Anyway, that’s it. Loving the forum and learning so much on here.



Wecome to the forum @Carel1966 and thanks for the detailed intro
Congrats on the vaping and wishing you well for your vaping journey from here on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

zparky071 said:


> Awe vaping peeps!
> 
> Hope all is good with the clouds!
> 
> So i have been vaping for like a week or so........ Lolz! Started on that kangertech kbox 50w thingy! I do not like! Lolz! My opinion! Im a lung hitter from the word go! So in this week i upped it to the smok m80 plus with a ijust2 tanky on there! Loving it! Need a griffin!
> 
> Love this forum as well! Some awesome helpers i have seen around! And i have learnt quite a bit just reading up and down these forums!
> 
> So shotters for the guys and girls that keep forums like this running! My stay here will be long and good, i know dat!
> 
> From the vaal.......
> Keep chasin
> Keep vapin
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @zparky071 
You doing a great thing!
Enjoy your stay and all the best for your vaping journey
Feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Silver

Steve Claassen said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm Steve. C# Software Dev and recent vaper. I have been cig free for about 6 weeks now. I went from an I just 2 to an Evic Vt. From buying coils to making them and from premium to diy in the span of 2 weeks from starting vaping. Don't know how long this journey is going to last but I found a great new hobby in vaping and love the community.



Welcome to the forum @Steve Claassen 
Big congrats on stopping the stinkies! Superb achievement
Wow, rebuilding and DIY in 2 weeks - the hobby side has found you pretty quick!
Enjoy your stay here. Loads of expert coil builders and DIY folk gracing these pages


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Hey Guys and Gals thought I'd introduce myself real quick since I have now moved on to joining the forums and being a bigger part of the Vape community

I'm Arno everyone calls me Nox (NoxFord) I've been using low level Vape devices for around 2 years now but Finally moved on to a good mod with tank, Thanx to Sumi I have been guided into the community on the right foot but I thought I'd join the forums and join the discussions on various subjects.

My Past devices were a Estick Light (Low end twisp) and then I got a Twisp gifted to me by Sumi. I now use a iStick Pico and I actually use the Melo III that comes with the kit aswell as a Billow v2 that's on loan to me at the moment so I can check out buildable tanks.

I'm looking forward to joining many discussion on the forum and getting to know some good Vape peeps.

PS. I have already started thinking about mixing my own juice as I am a little bit of a DIY guy (Mix my own beard oil and a bunch of other stuff)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> Hey Guys and Gals thought I'd introduce myself real quick since I have now moved on to joining the forums and being a bigger part of the Vape community
> 
> I'm Arno everyone calls me Nox (NoxFord) I've been using low level Vape devices for around 2 years now but Finally moved on to a good mod with tank, Thanx to Sumi I have been guided into the community on the right foot but I thought I'd join the forums and join the discussions on various subjects.
> 
> My Past devices were a Estick Light (Low end twisp) and then I got a Twisp gifted to me by Sumi. I now use a iStick Pico and I actually use the Melo III that comes with the kit aswell as a Billow v2 that's on loan to me at the moment so I can check out buildable tanks.
> 
> I'm looking forward to joining many discussion on the forum and getting to know some good Vape peeps.
> 
> PS. I have already started thinking about mixing my own juice as I am a little bit of a DIY guy (Mix my own beard oil and a bunch of other stuff)


Hi @Arno "NoxFord" Steyn ! Welcome and thanks for joining us here on the greatest forum ever! (Was that a bit heavy handed? What can I say? I am biased) Always nice to have people join who have a long history with vaping! Would love you to share some beard-oil recipes if you don't plan on trademarking them! My beard could do with a bit of loving!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> Hey Guys and Gals thought I'd introduce myself real quick since I have now moved on to joining the forums and being a bigger part of the Vape community
> 
> I'm Arno everyone calls me Nox (NoxFord) I've been using low level Vape devices for around 2 years now but Finally moved on to a good mod with tank, Thanx to Sumi I have been guided into the community on the right foot but I thought I'd join the forums and join the discussions on various subjects.
> 
> My Past devices were a Estick Light (Low end twisp) and then I got a Twisp gifted to me by Sumi. I now use a iStick Pico and I actually use the Melo III that comes with the kit aswell as a Billow v2 that's on loan to me at the moment so I can check out buildable tanks.
> 
> I'm looking forward to joining many discussion on the forum and getting to know some good Vape peeps.
> 
> PS. I have already started thinking about mixing my own juice as I am a little bit of a DIY guy (Mix my own beard oil and a bunch of other stuff)


Most welcome to the forum, Nox. That iStick Pico is calling me! Looking forward to your contributions. And all the best with DIY - we have an awesome DIY community here to assist in your journey. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raithlin

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> Hey Guys and Gals thought I'd introduce myself real quick since I have now moved on to joining the forums and being a bigger part of the Vape community
> 
> I'm Arno everyone calls me Nox (NoxFord) I've been using low level Vape devices for around 2 years now but Finally moved on to a good mod with tank, Thanx to Sumi I have been guided into the community on the right foot but I thought I'd join the forums and join the discussions on various subjects.
> 
> My Past devices were a Estick Light (Low end twisp) and then I got a Twisp gifted to me by Sumi. I now use a iStick Pico and I actually use the Melo III that comes with the kit aswell as a Billow v2 that's on loan to me at the moment so I can check out buildable tanks.
> 
> I'm looking forward to joining many discussion on the forum and getting to know some good Vape peeps.
> 
> PS. I have already started thinking about mixing my own juice as I am a little bit of a DIY guy (Mix my own beard oil and a bunch of other stuff)


How is the Pico working out for you?


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

AlleyCat Vapes said:


> How is the Pico working out for you?



Look the Pico is my first actual mod but I've had no Issues with it and I've had 3 different tanks on it other then the Melo that is. I love this little guy and Sumi and Alex both agree that it's a Nice mod and for the Price it really performs I've vaped off of a couple of mods that friends have and I must say for a mini tank the Melo performs really well and the Mod has no problem keeping up with standard mods since it has all the regulation adjustments you'll need even for building. one thing to note is it won't fit a 25mm tank since it has a battery cap that protrudes outward on the top of the mod to keep the smaller form factor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## J.P

Greetings, 

I started vaping December 2015, I went from 3 Cartons a month to only 4 e-juice bottles per month! Never touched a cigarette since(smoking 10 years), I started on the Twisp Edge, and about two weeks ago I bought a Subvod and everything changed. I think I found a new hobby, now I am looking for a Mod and a nice tank. Sooooo many stuff to choose from .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lingogrey

J.P said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I started vaping December 2015, I went from 3 Cartons a month to only 4 e-juice bottles per month! Never touched a cigarette since(smoking 10 years), I started on the Twisp Edge, and about two weeks ago I bought a Subvod and everything changed. I think I found a new hobby, now I am looking for a Mod and a nice tank. Sooooo many stuff to choose from .


Hi @J.P

Welcome to the forum and awesome stuff on quitting the cigarettes after 10 years! Vaping very soon becomes an (awesome) hobby and you're right that there are so many gear options to choose from.

I see that you're in the Free State. I'm not sure whereabout in the province you are, but (if you want to check out some mods and tanks in person; of course there's also a selection of great online vendors on this forum) Vapemaxx in Harrismith and Vikings Vape in Bloem both have a good selection of gear and juices at very good prices. 

www.vapemaxx.co.za
www.vikingsvape.co.za

There is also apparently a vape shop in Parys called Vapor Dome.

All the best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## J.P

Thank you for the response, I bought my Subvod from Vikings Vape. Great service. Will be posting allot of questions soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

J.P said:


> Thank you for the response, I bought my Subvod from Vikings Vape. Great service. Will be posting allot of questions soon


Sure thing - Fire away whenever you're ready! Any questions that you post on this forum are guaranteed to be met with a barrage of informative responses within minutes (just be prepared that if you ask which mods or tanks would be recommended, you _might_ end up less sure than before you asked - many strong and passionate opinions )

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaping Charm

Hi. My name is Neil and I'm a Vape Addict.   

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raithlin

Vaping Charm said:


> Hi. My name is Neil and I'm a Vape Addict.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195


We love you, Neil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Vaping Charm

AlleyCat Vapes said:


> We love you, Neil.


*Clears throat* looks shyly at everyone in the room and takes a seat amongst my fellow Vapers   

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raithlin

Vaping Charm said:


> *Clears throat* looks shyly at everyone in the room and takes a seat amongst my fellow Vapers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195


Welcome to the forums. I'm sure you'll fit in just fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

J.P said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I started vaping December 2015, I went from 3 Cartons a month to only 4 e-juice bottles per month! Never touched a cigarette since(smoking 10 years), I started on the Twisp Edge, and about two weeks ago I bought a Subvod and everything changed. I think I found a new hobby, now I am looking for a Mod and a nice tank. Sooooo many stuff to choose from .



Welcome to the forum @J.P 
Congrats on stopping the stinkies. That is a great achievement after 10 years! 
Onward and upward
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Vaping Charm said:


> *Clears throat* looks shyly at everyone in the room and takes a seat amongst my fellow Vapers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195



Lol, Neil @Vaping Charm , thanks for the intro 
Although we have spoken before, welcome "officially"....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.P

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @J.P
> Congrats on stopping the stinkies. That is a great achievement after 10 years!
> Onward and upward
> Enjoy your stay



Thanks, learning a lot already. I have a Kanger Toptank nano from the Subvod, which mod would be best for the tank, also does anyone know on the SSOC 0.5, the max supported wattage?


----------



## Raithlin

J.P said:


> Thanks, learning a lot already. I have a Kanger Toptank nano from the Subvod, which mod would be best for the tank, also does anyone know on the SSOC 0.5, the max supported wattage?


You can't go wrong with the VTC mini.


----------



## Andre

J.P said:


> Thanks, learning a lot already. I have a Kanger Toptank nano from the Subvod, which mod would be best for the tank, also does anyone know on the SSOC 0.5, the max supported wattage?


Toptank Nano should fit most of the mods around. 

Seems like 15 to 60 W for those coils - http://www.kangeronline.com/products/kanger-stainless-steel-organic-cotton-coil?variant=9185586373

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## J.P

AlleyCat Vapes said:


> You can't go wrong with the VTC mini.


Thank you for the response, do you perhaps know max wattage supported by the Toptank nano with 0.5 SSOC coil?


----------



## Raithlin

J.P said:


> Thank you for the response, do you perhaps know max wattage supported by the Toptank nano with 0.5 SSOC coil?


15W to 60W, it says on the SSOCC coils my wife has. She prefers the OCC coils though, as they last longer.


----------



## J.P

AlleyCat Vapes said:


> 15W to 60W, it says on the SSOCC coils my wife has. She prefers the OCC coils though, as they last longer.


@ which wattage does shy vape?

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raithlin

J.P said:


> @ which wattage does shy vape?
> 
> Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


Between 30 and 32W, with 3mg juice. She likes a slightly warm vape in the mouth. Your preference may be different.


----------



## J.P

AlleyCat Vapes said:


> Between 30 and 32W, with 3mg juice. She likes a slightly warm vape in the mouth. Your preference may be different.


Thank you for the info 

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raithlin

J.P said:


> Thank you for the info
> 
> Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


Always. Enjoy the forum, and good luck.


----------



## RiaanRed

Hello Everyone.
I would like to introduce myself.
My name is Riaan Redelinghuys from Cape Town. I am not new to vaping as I started 3 years ago with a Joyetech eCom-C until it stopped working and I was overwhelmed buy all the new and amazing Vape Tech on the market when I wanted to replace it. So I got the iJust 2 and now I am on a Melo 2 with iStick 60w but looking to upgrade soon. Thanking everyone involved with this superb forum!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

RiaanRed said:


> Hello Everyone.
> I would like to introduce myself.
> My name is Riaan Redelinghuys from Cape Town. I am not new to vaping as I started 3 years ago with a Joyetech eCom-C until it stopped working and I was overwhelmed buy all the new and amazing Vape Tech on the market when I wanted to replace it. So I got the iJust 2 and now I am on a Melo 2 with iStick 60w but looking to upgrade soon. Thanking everyone involved with this superb forum!


Most welcome to the forum @RiaanRed. Glad you rejoined the vaping world. Yeah, we are now spoiled for choice - with gear and great juices. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RiaanRed said:


> Hello Everyone.
> I would like to introduce myself.
> My name is Riaan Redelinghuys from Cape Town. I am not new to vaping as I started 3 years ago with a Joyetech eCom-C until it stopped working and I was overwhelmed buy all the new and amazing Vape Tech on the market when I wanted to replace it. So I got the iJust 2 and now I am on a Melo 2 with iStick 60w but looking to upgrade soon. Thanking everyone involved with this superb forum!



Welcome to the forum @RiaanRed and thanks for the intro
Congrats on the vaping - you are a lomg-time vaper indeed!
All the best and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

RiaanRed said:


> Hello Everyone.
> I would like to introduce myself.
> My name is Riaan Redelinghuys from Cape Town. I am not new to vaping as I started 3 years ago with a Joyetech eCom-C until it stopped working and I was overwhelmed buy all the new and amazing Vape Tech on the market when I wanted to replace it. So I got the iJust 2 and now I am on a Melo 2 with iStick 60w but looking to upgrade soon. Thanking everyone involved with this superb forum!


Welcome Riaan 

Good to have you aboard the crazy Vape train

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Systematical

Good evenin' y'all ! My name's Tristan.
I started vaping in early Jan this year, brought on board by fellow forum member Jaypstagrammar. Not a big fan of forums usually, but the community here is just too good not to be a part of it.
Currently running a Smok M80 Plus with a Wotofo Lush and a Griffin RTA with top airflow. Using Orion's The Belt and Meteorite, loving Creamy Lemon Biscuit and Debbie Does Donuts at the moment, also some Cosmic Fog Baie Creme and some other juices.

Looking forward to being a member here !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Systematical said:


> Good evenin' y'all ! My name's Tristan.
> I started vaping in early Jan this year, brought on board by fellow forum member Jaypstagrammar. Not a big fan of forums usually, but the community here is just too good not to be a part of it.
> Currently running a Smok M80 Plus with a Wotofo Lush and a Griffin RTA with top airflow. Using Orion's The Belt and Meteorite, loving Creamy Lemon Biscuit and Debbie Does Donuts at the moment, also some Cosmic Fog Baie Creme and some other juices.
> 
> Looking forward to being a member here !


Welcome Tristan, forums can be a bit tricky sometimes so take some time and poke around, I'm sure you will feel at home in no time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Systematical said:


> Good evenin' y'all ! My name's Tristan.
> I started vaping in early Jan this year, brought on board by fellow forum member Jaypstagrammar. Not a big fan of forums usually, but the community here is just too good not to be a part of it.
> Currently running a Smok M80 Plus with a Wotofo Lush and a Griffin RTA with top airflow. Using Orion's The Belt and Meteorite, loving Creamy Lemon Biscuit and Debbie Does Donuts at the moment, also some Cosmic Fog Baie Creme and some other juices.
> 
> Looking forward to being a member here !



And a very warm welcome to the forum! And you are spot on about it being a community!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Systematical said:


> Good evenin' y'all ! My name's Tristan.
> I started vaping in early Jan this year, brought on board by fellow forum member Jaypstagrammar. Not a big fan of forums usually, but the community here is just too good not to be a part of it.
> Currently running a Smok M80 Plus with a Wotofo Lush and a Griffin RTA with top airflow. Using Orion's The Belt and Meteorite, loving Creamy Lemon Biscuit and Debbie Does Donuts at the moment, also some Cosmic Fog Baie Creme and some other juices.
> 
> Looking forward to being a member here !



Welcome to the forum @Systematical 
Congrats on the vaping - you have great gear and some fine juices
Saw your other post in another thread...
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xstrid3rx

Hi all

firstly big up to every one here this is a great forum and have found the knowledge here very helpful.

my name is marc I stopped smoking a day or two short of a year ago and started vaping I started off with ego one and moved to a evic vtc mini in still kinda new to vaping .

so thanks again to every one here for the wealth of knowledge you provide .

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

xstrid3rx said:


> Hi all
> 
> firstly big up to every one here this is a great forum and have found the knowledge here very helpful.
> 
> my name is marc I stopped smoking a day or two short of a year ago and started vaping I started off with ego one and moved to a evic vtc mini in still kinda new to vaping .
> 
> so thanks again to every one here for the wealth of knowledge you provide .


Welcome to the forum Marc, glad to have you here 

Well done on your first smoke free year, that's got to feel pretty awesome hey 

Oh yes and.... VTC Mini FTW!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xstrid3rx

thank you

and yes it does feel great, now to get my friend off the cigs and on onto vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

xstrid3rx said:


> thank you
> 
> and yes it does feel great, now to get my friend off the cigs and on onto vaping.


Ah, that can sometimes be quite challenging. The best method I've found so far is just to let them see how good you're doing vaping and how much fun you're having, they eventually come around. Never try to force someone, they need to make that decision on their own.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## xstrid3rx

that's true he often visits and he likes vaping I just don't think he ready to drop money on hardware just yet.

but we will see what happens I have the stock tank that came with vtc mini just need to organize a battery mod sometime then can hand it over to him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Welcome @xstrid3rx 
And we'll done on 1 year cig free. 
This is a great place to learn and chat and have a laugh.
Keep strong and vape on...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave557

Hey Everybody, I'm Dave from Pretoria, I'm 26 years old and I work in household appliance spares and repairs, I have yet to complete my degree in psychology and philosophy, 1 semester left .

I started my journey into vaping about 6 months ago and haven't bought a pack of smokes since then  Although i have had maybe max 3 analogues in the beginning it was purely out of curiousity.

Vaping has taken over me, sometimes my gf gets a little mad when I'm too busy with vape stuff to give her attention lol. Anyway I'm a real fast learner and I like to do my research and know my stuff before I speak.

These days I'm dabbling in the art of DIY flavours and mostly vape my own stuff 99% of the time, I've even sold a few flavours to friends and they seem to enjoy it, (I vaped one of my own flavours unknowingly and loved it hahaha).

I'm really excited to finally be a part of this "club" and learn from the pros, one day soon I hope to be selling my own flavours on a mass scale. "You may say I'm a dreamer..."

Anyway that's me in a nutshell.

EDIT: Oh i forgot to mention, this is my first time being part of a forum so forgive my clumsiness.
I starter with the subox mini starter kit but upgraded 3 months ago to the Smok X Cube mini and use the Deadmodz driptank primarily running dual 24G 0.25A 50W, I've got 2 batteries (Efest 3000mA and Tesiyi 2600mA) and the Nitecore i2.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee

Dave557 said:


> Hey Everybody, I'm Dave from Pretoria, I'm 26 years old and I work in household appliance spares and repairs, I have yet to complete my degree in psychology and philosophy, 1 semester left .
> 
> I started my journey into vaping about 5 months ago and haven't bought a pack of smokes since then  Although i have had maybe max 3 analogues in the beginning it was purely out of curiousity.
> 
> Vaping has taken over me, sometimes my gf gets a little mad when I'm too busy with vape stuff to give her attention lol. Anyway I'm a real fast learner and I like to do my research and know my stuff before I speak.
> 
> These days I'm dabbling in the art of DIY flavours and mostly vape my own stuff 99% of the time, I've even sold a few flavours to friends and they seem to enjoy it, (I vaped one of my own flavours unknowingly and loved it hahaha).
> 
> I'm really excited to finally be a part of this "club" and learn from the pros, one day soon I hope to be selling my own flavours on a mass scale. "You may say I'm a dreamer..."
> 
> Anyway that's me in a nutshell


Welcome Dave, hope you enjoy it here, and thanks for the potato


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome @Dave557 and thanks for the potatoe!


----------



## blujeenz

welcome @Dave557 
Here's your processed potato returned.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Raithlin

blujeenz said:


> welcome @Dave557
> Here's your processed potato returned.


----------



## Silver

xstrid3rx said:


> Hi all
> 
> firstly big up to every one here this is a great forum and have found the knowledge here very helpful.
> 
> my name is marc I stopped smoking a day or two short of a year ago and started vaping I started off with ego one and moved to a evic vtc mini in still kinda new to vaping .
> 
> so thanks again to every one here for the wealth of knowledge you provide .



Welcome to the forum @xstrid3rx and thanks for the intro.
Congrats on the year! 
Enjoy your stay - loads to learn here
All the best for your vaping journey


----------



## Silver

Dave557 said:


> Hey Everybody, I'm Dave from Pretoria, I'm 26 years old and I work in household appliance spares and repairs, I have yet to complete my degree in psychology and philosophy, 1 semester left .
> 
> I started my journey into vaping about 6 months ago and haven't bought a pack of smokes since then  Although i have had maybe max 3 analogues in the beginning it was purely out of curiousity.
> 
> Vaping has taken over me, sometimes my gf gets a little mad when I'm too busy with vape stuff to give her attention lol. Anyway I'm a real fast learner and I like to do my research and know my stuff before I speak.
> 
> These days I'm dabbling in the art of DIY flavours and mostly vape my own stuff 99% of the time, I've even sold a few flavours to friends and they seem to enjoy it, (I vaped one of my own flavours unknowingly and loved it hahaha).
> 
> I'm really excited to finally be a part of this "club" and learn from the pros, one day soon I hope to be selling my own flavours on a mass scale. "You may say I'm a dreamer..."
> 
> Anyway that's me in a nutshell.
> 
> EDIT: Oh i forgot to mention, this is my first time being part of a forum so forgive my clumsiness.
> I starter with the subox mini starter kit but upgraded 3 months ago to the Smok X Cube mini and use the Deadmodz driptank primarily running dual 24G 0.25A 50W, I've got 2 batteries (Efest 3000mA and Tesiyi 2600mA) and the Nitecore i2.



Welcome to the forum @Dave557 
Thanks for the detailed intro and for the potato, lol
Congrats on giving up the smokes 6 months ago. That is a fine achievement
Enjoy you stay here. We have a great place


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Dave557. Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jimmyza

Morning all,

My name is Johan but my friends call me Jimmy, i've been vaping for about 2 years now. 
Currently vaping on RX200 with either my Mutation v5 RDA or Royal hunter RDA (Both with dual claptons) at night and during the day i have a eVic mini with a Cthulhu v2 RTA (Dual twisted SS316, 0.10ohm build).
Favorite juices at the moment include:

Hazeworks Scream
MaxVG(vapemob) Papa smurf
Dew drop vaping - Stratus and Anvil

Thanks for having me, sure i'm going to learn a lot here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome aboard @Jimmyza! Congrats on the 2 years and glad you found decent equipment! Who helped you in your vaping journey?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Jimmyza said:


> Morning all,
> 
> My name is Johan but my friends call me Jimmy, i've been vaping for about 2 years now.
> Currently vaping on RX200 with either my Mutation v5 RDA or Royal hunter RDA (Both with dual claptons) at night and during the day i have a eVic mini with a Cthulhu v2 RTA (Dual twisted SS316, 0.10ohm build).
> Favorite juices at the moment include:
> 
> Hazeworks Scream
> MaxVG(vapemob) Papa smurf
> Dew drop vaping - Stratus and Anvil
> 
> Thanks for having me, sure i'm going to learn a lot here


Welcome @Jimmyza ! Glad to have you here with us! That Cthulu has some truly insane flavour, I usually build it at about 0.4ohms myself.

Hope you enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Jimmyza. Enjoy your journey!


----------



## Jimmyza

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome aboard @Jimmyza! Congrats on the 2 years and glad you found decent equipment! Who helped you in your vaping journey?


Hi Rob

I started off with Twisp like most ppl i guess. from there i have been buying a lot of a good friend of mines used equipment. Sure you know him, i think he has mentioned you in the past, Arndt from Durban.

Forgot to mention, eciggies has also helped me a lot in the past, bought quite a bit of equip from them as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome the the forum @Jimmyza 
Congrats on the 2 years of vaping! Great gear you have
Enjoy your stay and wishing you all the best for your journey from here


----------



## Stosta

Jimmyza said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> I started off with Twisp like most ppl i guess. from there i have been buying a lot of a good friend of mines used equipment. Sure you know him, i think he has mentioned you in the past, Arndt from Durban.
> 
> Forgot to mention, eciggies has also helped me a lot in the past, bought quite a bit of equip from them as well


Eciggies are great to deal with! They hooked me up in the beginning as well!


----------



## Jimmyza

Silver said:


> Welcome the the forum @Jimmyza
> Congrats on the 2 years of vaping! Great gear you have
> Enjoy your stay and wishing you all the best for your journey from here


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jimmyza said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> I started off with Twisp like most ppl i guess. from there i have been buying a lot of a good friend of mines used equipment. Sure you know him, i think he has mentioned you in the past, Arndt from Durban.
> 
> Forgot to mention, eciggies has also helped me a lot in the past, bought quite a bit of equip from them as well



Ahhhh I know Arndt well! I knew you must have had some external help with decent equipment like that!


----------



## Jimmyza

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Jimmyza ! Glad to have you here with us! That Cthulu has some truly insane flavour, I usually build it at about 0.4ohms myself.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay!


My builds are normally about 0.3ohms, tried this as a new build, and im very impressed so far


----------



## Jimmyza

Jimmyza said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> I started off with Twisp like most ppl i guess. from there i have been buying a lot of a good friend of mines used equipment. Sure you know him, i think he has mentioned you in the past, Arndt from Durban.
> 
> Forgot to mention, eciggies has also helped me a lot in the past, bought quite a bit of equip from them as well


LOL

you can't really see him, but he is in my profile pic, he was vaping on his Noisy Cricket with his Wismec Indestructible, hence you cant see his face


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jimmyza said:


> LOL
> 
> you can't really see him, but he is in my profile pic, he was vaping on his Noisy Cricket with his Wismec Indestructible, hence you cant see his face



Hehehe he is a bit of a vaping lunatic!


----------



## wahe3bru

Hi I'm Waheeb

variables in the universe have aligned whereby I've come to the conclusion that i need to quit stincerettes and (1) happily came across a thread in another local site talking about vaping which linked some local shops and this awesome site.
(2) I have been able to successfully quit for months but always got sucked back in studying for exams - I graduated
(3) I cam to the realisation that i am addicted and my last 2 attempts have met with utter failure - new tactic
(4) I am the healthiest and fittest i have ever been in my life - quitting would boost my health even more 
(5) yesterday whilst planning a holiday with my wifes family the no smoking rule was laid out - I agreed whole heatedly
and after lurking on this forum and on subreddits i decided to (and did prioir to this post) purchase the joytech ego aio as a starter 
(although the kangertech dripbox initially tickled my fancy).

so yeh, i ramble and may connect dots to develops pics that are not even there but welcome another form of cloud watching...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## alcheMIST

Hi everyone, 

Vape-Noob from CPT here.

smoked for than 10 years (never more than a 2 day break), bought myself a chinese twisp-type single coil double-deal last December. Was double wielding the ecig and rollies for about 2 weeks at which point I managed to cut down from 5 a day to 1 and then to none within another week (beginning of Jan 2016). Mostly smoke-free since then (except three separate upsies when I was out partying, but not a train smash in my eyes..). Now I've vaped myself through most Liqua flavours and strengths until I was introduced to "premium"-flavours. My friend borrowed me his e-Sense pass-through battery with 900 mAh, which was a welcoming change as I could vape while charging (gone were the days of cycling through screw-in batteries... -_-) 

Recently, I decided to invest in an iJust2 (2.6 k mAh with dual coil) and WOW.. mind blown. the sky is the limit since then.

So far I've tried the local VapMob and VapourMountain flavours (currently on XXX 6mg), but I'm looking forward to explore many many more. That's why I'm really glad to have found this forum. This also seems to be the place to make an informed decision about my future RBA purchase!

Mostly a lurker but I am sure I will contribute as well.

TLDR: SUP GUYS! Vaping helped me stop my smoking habit and I am looking to explore more flavours and technologies

Best wishes,

alcheMIST

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr Tshaba

Hi. My name is Adrian.

I'm a mid twenties male from the Northern Suburbs of Cape Town. I started vaping for the same reason most people did: to help me get off the cigarettes. So far so good. I've been vaping for about two months now using an iJust 2 starter kit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

wahe3bru said:


> Hi I'm Waheeb
> 
> variables in the universe have aligned whereby I've come to the conclusion that i need to quit stincerettes and (1) happily came across a thread in another local site talking about vaping which linked some local shops and this awesome site.
> (2) I have been able to successfully quit for months but always got sucked back in studying for exams - I graduated
> (3) I cam to the realisation that i am addicted and my last 2 attempts have met with utter failure - new tactic
> (4) I am the healthiest and fittest i have ever been in my life - quitting would boost my health even more
> (5) yesterday whilst planning a holiday with my wifes family the no smoking rule was laid out - I agreed whole heatedly
> and after lurking on this forum and on subreddits i decided to (and did prioir to this post) purchase the joytech ego aio as a starter
> (although the kangertech dripbox initially tickled my fancy).
> 
> so yeh, i ramble and may connect dots to develops pics that are not even there but welcome another form of cloud watching...



Welcome to the forum @wahe3bru 
Lovely intro
Firstly, congrats on taking the step to vaping - you are certainly doing a great thing. With the right gear and juice, the "stincerettes" will be history. Dont worry aboit previous failed attempts. Many of us here have tried many things but have won with vaping.
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Silver

alcheMIST said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Vape-Noob from CPT here.
> 
> smoked for than 10 years (never more than a 2 day break), bought myself a chinese twisp-type single coil double-deal last December. Was double wielding the ecig and rollies for about 2 weeks at which point I managed to cut down from 5 a day to 1 and then to none within another week (beginning of Jan 2016). Mostly smoke-free since then (except three separate upsies when I was out partying, but not a train smash in my eyes..). Now I've vaped myself through most Liqua flavours and strengths until I was introduced to "premium"-flavours. My friend borrowed me his e-Sense pass-through battery with 900 mAh, which was a welcoming change as I could vape while charging (gone were the days of cycling through screw-in batteries... -_-)
> 
> Recently, I decided to invest in an iJust2 (2.6 k mAh with dual coil) and WOW.. mind blown. the sky is the limit since then.
> 
> So far I've tried the local VapMob and VapourMountain flavours (currently on XXX 6mg), but I'm looking forward to explore many many more. That's why I'm really glad to have found this forum. This also seems to be the place to make an informed decision about my future RBA purchase!
> 
> Mostly a lurker but I am sure I will contribute as well.
> 
> TLDR: SUP GUYS! Vaping helped me stop my smoking habit and I am looking to explore more flavours and technologies
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> alcheMIST



Welcome @alcheMIST 
Congrats on the vaping! You most certainly will find this forum helpful with regards to future juice and gear purchases. Lots of documented findings . Check out the E-liquid reviews section (sorted by manufacturer) and it may give you some good ideas. Most of these juices are sold by the awesome vendors on this forum.

As for gear, just search on a device you may be interested in and you are likely to find several posts about it. If not, feel free to ask questions - there are many experienced helpful folk that will likely point you in the right direction.

Enjoy


----------



## Andre

Mr Tshaba said:


> Hi. My name is Adrian.
> 
> I'm a mid twenties male from the Northern Suburbs of Cape Town. I started vaping for the same reason most people did: to help me get off the cigarettes. So far so good. I've been vaping for about two months now using an iJust 2 starter kit.


Most welcome to the forum. You have certainly done the hard yards - congratulations. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

wahe3bru said:


> Hi I'm Waheeb
> 
> variables in the universe have aligned whereby I've come to the conclusion that i need to quit stincerettes and (1) happily came across a thread in another local site talking about vaping which linked some local shops and this awesome site.
> (2) I have been able to successfully quit for months but always got sucked back in studying for exams - I graduated
> (3) I cam to the realisation that i am addicted and my last 2 attempts have met with utter failure - new tactic
> (4) I am the healthiest and fittest i have ever been in my life - quitting would boost my health even more
> (5) yesterday whilst planning a holiday with my wifes family the no smoking rule was laid out - I agreed whole heatedly
> and after lurking on this forum and on subreddits i decided to (and did prioir to this post) purchase the joytech ego aio as a starter
> (although the kangertech dripbox initially tickled my fancy).
> 
> so yeh, i ramble and may connect dots to develops pics that are not even there but welcome another form of cloud watching...


Loved your intro. Most welcome to the forum and all the best on your vaping journey. Do shout if you have any questions.


----------



## Andre

alcheMIST said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Vape-Noob from CPT here.
> 
> smoked for than 10 years (never more than a 2 day break), bought myself a chinese twisp-type single coil double-deal last December. Was double wielding the ecig and rollies for about 2 weeks at which point I managed to cut down from 5 a day to 1 and then to none within another week (beginning of Jan 2016). Mostly smoke-free since then (except three separate upsies when I was out partying, but not a train smash in my eyes..). Now I've vaped myself through most Liqua flavours and strengths until I was introduced to "premium"-flavours. My friend borrowed me his e-Sense pass-through battery with 900 mAh, which was a welcoming change as I could vape while charging (gone were the days of cycling through screw-in batteries... -_-)
> 
> Recently, I decided to invest in an iJust2 (2.6 k mAh with dual coil) and WOW.. mind blown. the sky is the limit since then.
> 
> So far I've tried the local VapMob and VapourMountain flavours (currently on XXX 6mg), but I'm looking forward to explore many many more. That's why I'm really glad to have found this forum. This also seems to be the place to make an informed decision about my future RBA purchase!
> 
> Mostly a lurker but I am sure I will contribute as well.
> 
> TLDR: SUP GUYS! Vaping helped me stop my smoking habit and I am looking to explore more flavours and technologies
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> alcheMIST


Great stuff, well done. Most welcome and feel free to shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Ezekiel

Welcome to the forum @wahe3bru, @alcheMIST and @Mr Tshaba! Hope you guys will enjoy your stay! Joining ECIGSSA is the best thing you can do for your own vaping journey, and fuels the vape train more than any amount of new devices will ever be able to!



alcheMIST said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Recently, I decided to invest in an iJust2 (2.6 k mAh with dual coil) and WOW.. mind blown. the sky is the limit since then.



Hehe, loving this - it's like reading a recipe which requires 2 k mg sugar...  Very welcome, and yeah - mind blown. Great kit - many people here with ridiculous setups still have an iJust2 in their daily/weekly rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @alcheMIST @wahe3bru @Mr Tshaba . Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Johan R

Good day All

I am Johan, newish to vaping one could say.. Been a smoker for 24 years.. Got the Twisp Aero around 6 months ago, but just could not get the hang of it.. Smoked more than I vaped so was really struggling.. Colleague is an experienced vaper, and I found myself fascinated with all his gizmos and gadgets..After weeks of chatting and reading up I decided I should take the plunge and just go all in.

Ended up getting a Cuboid with a Cubis tank.. It has been almost 4 weeks now since my last ciggie. Enjoying the experience thus far(even with burning a coil or two already ). Still trying to find that flavour that just works for me and trying to get the best settings for my mod. Joining here to learn more..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Wrathserver

Greetings ECIGSSA!

I have trawled this forum for the past month and a half, and have finally decided to register.

About a year ago I bought a Twisp and quit smoking for about 2 weeks. It just didn't do it for me, but the idea of what vaping can be was etched into my mind ever since. About a month and a half ago, I took the plunge. While in Joburg for business, I searched for something with a bit more oompff. Finally after a discussion with the guy from Orion E-juice (This must be the most passionate person I have ever spoken too), he referred me to Atomix Vapes. A Kanger Top Box mini, some Rebuilding material and R1800 later - I am off on my Vaping Journey.

The past month has been hard at times. I use to smoke 30 a day for about 5 years. The hardest part was to not light up just to check if I am still into it. This was my downfall the last time I tried to stop. Just a few deep, strong pulls on the toptank, and away went the craving. I believe I have passed the hardest part. Now I just need to keep on looking forward.

I received some Vapemail last night - RX200, Griffin RTA, Stainless Steel Wire, Hakaberry Juice and a Charger. I think I can now finally call myself a Vapist. Thank you Vapor Mountain and Sir Vape. The service was just superb.

The difference between the Toptank and the Griffin is phenomenal. Clean and Crisp. I have now been smoke free for 46 days and I don't plan on ever going back.(Just to confess, I took a quick puff last week from a colleague. Let's just say that I don't understand how I could have ever done that to myself.) 

I look forward to being part of the community and thank all the guys for their help up until now-even though I was hiding in the shadows. The knowledge and experience in this forum, that I have come too so often over the past month, is not easily matched.

Viva 'la Vape!

Kind Regards,
Wrath.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Johan R said:


> Good day All
> 
> I am Johan, newish to vaping one could say.. Been a smoker for 24 years.. Got the Twisp Aero around 6 months ago, but just could not get the hang of it.. Smoked more than I vaped so was really struggling.. Colleague is an experienced vaper, and I found myself fascinated with all his gizmos and gadgets..After weeks of chatting and reading up I decided I should take the plunge and just go all in.
> 
> Ended up getting a Cuboid with a Cubis tank.. It has been almost 4 weeks now since my last ciggie. Enjoying the experience thus far(even with burning a coil or two already ). Still trying to find that flavour that just works for me and trying to get the best settings for my mod. Joining here to learn more..


Welcome @Johan R ! Glad to have you on board! I imagine that if a Cuboid/Cubis combo can't convert someone then there isn't much that would! Congratulations on the stinky-freeness, it's a huge accomplishment! I also searched flavours for a long time, ended up falling in love with Vapour Mountain XXX, and haven't really tried much else since, that is my next vaping goal!


----------



## Stosta

Wrathserver said:


> Greetings ECIGSSA!
> 
> I have trawled this forum for the past month and a half, and have finally decided to register.
> 
> About a year ago I bought a Twisp and quit smoking for about 2 weeks. It just didn't do it for me, but the idea of what vaping can be was etched into my mind ever since. About a month and a half ago, I took the plunge. While in Joburg for business, I searched for something with a bit more oompff. Finally after a discussion with the guy from Orion E-juice (This must be the most passionate person I have ever spoken too), he referred me to Atomix Vapes. A Kanger Top Box mini, some Rebuilding material and R1800 later - I am off on my Vaping Journey.
> 
> The past month has been hard at times. I use to smoke 30 a day for about 5 years. The hardest part was to not light up just to check if I am still into it. This was my downfall the last time I tried to stop. Just a few deep, strong pulls on the toptank, and away went the craving. I believe I have passed the hardest part. Now I just need to keep on looking forward.
> 
> I received some Vapemail last night - RX200, Griffin RTA, Stainless Steel Wire, Hakaberry Juice and a Charger. I think I can now finally call myself a Vapist. Thank you Vapor Mountain and Sir Vape. The service was just superb.
> 
> The difference between the Toptank and the Griffin is phenomenal. Clean and Crisp. I have now been smoke free for 46 days and I don't plan on ever going back.(Just to confess, I took a quick puff last week from a colleague. Let's just say that I don't understand how I could have ever done that to myself.)
> 
> I look forward to being part of the community and thank all the guys for their help up until now-even though I was hiding in the shadows. The knowledge and experience in this forum, that I have come too so often over the past month, is not easily matched.
> 
> Viva 'la Vape!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Wrath.


Welcome @Wrathserver ! I can totally understand where you came from! I must say, the only temptation I have had for smoking since I started vaping is to try and compare them, but having tried to quit so many times, I know my mind will try any excuse to put a ciggie in my hands, so have steered clear of it.

Some great gear you got yourself, welcome to ECIGSSA, and enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Mr Tshaba said:


> Hi. My name is Adrian.
> 
> I'm a mid twenties male from the Northern Suburbs of Cape Town. I started vaping for the same reason most people did: to help me get off the cigarettes. So far so good. I've been vaping for about two months now using an iJust 2 starter kit.



Welcome to the forum @Mr Tshaba (Adrian)
Congrats on giving up the stinkies for 2 months. Your lungs are likely going to thank you for this!
Enjoy your stay and all the best for your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Johan R said:


> Good day All
> 
> I am Johan, newish to vaping one could say.. Been a smoker for 24 years.. Got the Twisp Aero around 6 months ago, but just could not get the hang of it.. Smoked more than I vaped so was really struggling.. Colleague is an experienced vaper, and I found myself fascinated with all his gizmos and gadgets..After weeks of chatting and reading up I decided I should take the plunge and just go all in.
> 
> Ended up getting a Cuboid with a Cubis tank.. It has been almost 4 weeks now since my last ciggie. Enjoying the experience thus far(even with burning a coil or two already ). Still trying to find that flavour that just works for me and trying to get the best settings for my mod. Joining here to learn more..



Welcome to the forum @Johan R 
Congrats on the 4 weeks ! Great achievement!!
Finding your winning juices can be a tough process but its also fun. Check out the juice reviews on this forum and try sample as many as you can. It also helps to go to a retailer where you can sample before you buy.
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Andre

Wrathserver said:


> Greetings ECIGSSA!
> 
> I have trawled this forum for the past month and a half, and have finally decided to register.
> 
> About a year ago I bought a Twisp and quit smoking for about 2 weeks. It just didn't do it for me, but the idea of what vaping can be was etched into my mind ever since. About a month and a half ago, I took the plunge. While in Joburg for business, I searched for something with a bit more oompff. Finally after a discussion with the guy from Orion E-juice (This must be the most passionate person I have ever spoken too), he referred me to Atomix Vapes. A Kanger Top Box mini, some Rebuilding material and R1800 later - I am off on my Vaping Journey.
> 
> The past month has been hard at times. I use to smoke 30 a day for about 5 years. The hardest part was to not light up just to check if I am still into it. This was my downfall the last time I tried to stop. Just a few deep, strong pulls on the toptank, and away went the craving. I believe I have passed the hardest part. Now I just need to keep on looking forward.
> 
> I received some Vapemail last night - RX200, Griffin RTA, Stainless Steel Wire, Hakaberry Juice and a Charger. I think I can now finally call myself a Vapist. Thank you Vapor Mountain and Sir Vape. The service was just superb.
> 
> The difference between the Toptank and the Griffin is phenomenal. Clean and Crisp. I have now been smoke free for 46 days and I don't plan on ever going back.(Just to confess, I took a quick puff last week from a colleague. Let's just say that I don't understand how I could have ever done that to myself.)
> 
> I look forward to being part of the community and thank all the guys for their help up until now-even though I was hiding in the shadows. The knowledge and experience in this forum, that I have come too so often over the past month, is not easily matched.
> 
> Viva 'la Vape!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Wrath.


Great intro, thank you. Most welcome to the forum. You have certainly done the hard yards. Now it is just hobby and flavour pleasure. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

Wrathserver said:


> Greetings ECIGSSA!
> 
> I have trawled this forum for the past month and a half, and have finally decided to register.
> 
> About a year ago I bought a Twisp and quit smoking for about 2 weeks. It just didn't do it for me, but the idea of what vaping can be was etched into my mind ever since. About a month and a half ago, I took the plunge. While in Joburg for business, I searched for something with a bit more oompff. Finally after a discussion with the guy from Orion E-juice (This must be the most passionate person I have ever spoken too), he referred me to Atomix Vapes. A Kanger Top Box mini, some Rebuilding material and R1800 later - I am off on my Vaping Journey.
> 
> The past month has been hard at times. I use to smoke 30 a day for about 5 years. The hardest part was to not light up just to check if I am still into it. This was my downfall the last time I tried to stop. Just a few deep, strong pulls on the toptank, and away went the craving. I believe I have passed the hardest part. Now I just need to keep on looking forward.
> 
> I received some Vapemail last night - RX200, Griffin RTA, Stainless Steel Wire, Hakaberry Juice and a Charger. I think I can now finally call myself a Vapist. Thank you Vapor Mountain and Sir Vape. The service was just superb.
> 
> The difference between the Toptank and the Griffin is phenomenal. Clean and Crisp. I have now been smoke free for 46 days and I don't plan on ever going back.(Just to confess, I took a quick puff last week from a colleague. Let's just say that I don't understand how I could have ever done that to myself.)
> 
> I look forward to being part of the community and thank all the guys for their help up until now-even though I was hiding in the shadows. The knowledge and experience in this forum, that I have come too so often over the past month, is not easily matched.
> 
> Viva 'la Vape!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Wrath.



Welcome to the forum @Wrathserver and thanks for the detailed intro
Congrats on the 46 days!! That is a great achievement
The right gear and juice can make all the difference
Enjoy your stay and wishing you all the very best with your vape journey
Thanks for the kind words, we have a great place here...


----------



## Johan R

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Johan R ! Glad to have you on board! I imagine that if a Cuboid/Cubis combo can't convert someone then there isn't much that would! Congratulations on the stinky-freeness, it's a huge accomplishment! I also searched flavours for a long time, ended up falling in love with Vapour Mountain XXX, and haven't really tried much else since, that is my next vaping goal!


That I must say is the one thing about Vaping that I find difficult.. You walk into that shop, and there is a million flavours... Where to start???


----------



## Stosta

Johan R said:


> That I must say is the one thing about Vaping that I find difficult.. You walk into that shop, and there is a million flavours... Where to start???


Haha! It is really hard when you start, but as you go on you figure out things you don't really like and know to steer clear of them. I was adamant I would like a strawberry vape, so I kept on buying them to find the right one. Now I know it's just not my cup of tea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Johan R said:


> That I must say is the one thing about Vaping that I find difficult.. You walk into that shop, and there is a million flavours... Where to start???


Most welcome the forum, @Johan R. Maybe the information in this thread will help - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-–-results.t21766/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PrinceVlad

Hi Guys

I've posted quite a few times here, but never introduced myself. Im 36 and from Pretoria.

As said in another thread, I was a 30 a day smoker for about 17 years. I bought a Twisp Edge last year and tried to quit, but to no avail. On 1 April I decided I wanted to give it another go and started using the Twisp again. Not long after that I decided to get a Mod with a tank and a combo was graciously pif'ed by @Chezzig. Thats when everything changed.....you just can't compare the Twisp to a Mod. I have since gotten a Dripbox and I havent touched a cig since 1 April, even though my wife smokes at home and we went out with some smokers a while back.

Cheers

P.S. The Dripbox might have ruined tanks for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

PrinceVlad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I've posted quite a few times here, but never introduced myself. Im 36 and from Pretoria.
> 
> As said in another thread, I was a 30 a day smoker for about 17 years. I bought a Twisp Edge last year and tried to quit, but to no avail. On 1 April I decided I wanted to give it another go and started using the Twisp again. Not long after that I decided to get a Mod with a tank and a combo was graciously pif'ed by @Chezzig. Thats when everything changed.....you just can't compare the Twisp to a Mod. I have since gotten a Dripbox and I havent touched a cig since 1 April, even though my wife smokes at home and we went out with some smokers a while back.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> P.S. The Dripbox might have ruined tanks for me



Official welcome @PrinceVlad 
Congrats on the gear and the vaping. 
Re-emphasizes the difference the right gear can make on ones ability to stop the stinkies
All the best and thanks for the intro


----------



## Imperator

Salutations estimable ECIGSSA members! 

Like many others, I've been visiting the forum rather frequently and I thought it was time to finally set up an account and contribute. 
I decided a couple of years ago that I would quit smoking when I turned 25. I put down my last stinky the day before my 25th birthday last year and haven't looked back since. This was made easier by the fact that my friends and family had organised a Mini Nautilus and 30w eleaf for my birthday!

I started vaping the VapeMob "housebrand" eliquids - my favourite being vanilla. It tasted great because I hadn't tried anything else. Being a student,however, meant it was a little pricey for me. I spent the next couple of months vaping cheaper alternatives (DigiCig for one) and bought primarily from the Cock n' Bull. 

The day that really changed it for me was when I ran out of coils for my Nautilus. I had a little extra cash and decided I would try out a "premium" brand from VapeMob. I walked out with a bottle of Five Pawns 'Black Flag Fallen'. Nothing will ever taste as good as Five Pawns vaped for the first time by someone who was only vaping DigiCig Vanilla! 

Anyway, since then I have upgraded my gear. As it stands I have a IPV D2 - with a Griffin - and a Noisy Cricket with a Wismec Bambino thrown on. 
I passed on my Mini Nautilus and eleaf to a friend who was using an old Twisp and I'm handing over my minivolt to another friend who wants to quit smoking. 

Thanks for listening to my ramblings! 
See you in the forums

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Imperator said:


> Salutations estimable ECIGSSA members!
> 
> Like many others, I've been visiting the forum rather frequently and I thought it was time to finally set up an account and contribute.
> I decided a couple of years ago that I would quit smoking when I turned 25. I put down my last stinky the day before my 25th birthday last year and haven't looked back since. This was made easier by the fact that my friends and family had organised a Mini Nautilus and 30w eleaf for my birthday!
> 
> I started vaping the VapeMob "housebrand" eliquids - my favourite being vanilla. It tasted great because I hadn't tried anything else. Being a student,however, meant it was a little pricey for me. I spent the next couple of months vaping cheaper alternatives (DigiCig for one) and bought primarily from the Cock n' Bull.
> 
> The day that really changed it for me was when I ran out of coils for my Nautilus. I had a little extra cash and decided I would try out a "premium" brand from VapeMob. I walked out with a bottle of Five Pawns 'Black Flag Fallen'. Nothing will ever taste as good as Five Pawns vaped for the first time by someone who was only vaping DigiCig Vanilla!
> 
> Anyway, since then I have upgraded my gear. As it stands I have a IPV D2 - with a Griffin - and a Noisy Cricket with a Wismec Bambino thrown on.
> I passed on my Mini Nautilus and eleaf to a friend who was using an old Twisp and I'm handing over my minivolt to another friend who wants to quit smoking.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my ramblings!
> See you in the forums


Most welcome to the forum. Awesome to see you are paying vaping forward. Black Flag is one of my all time favourites. Not everyone's cup of tea for sure. Pity they have discontinued it. Happy vaping.


----------



## Stosta

Imperator said:


> Salutations estimable ECIGSSA members!
> 
> Like many others, I've been visiting the forum rather frequently and I thought it was time to finally set up an account and contribute.
> I decided a couple of years ago that I would quit smoking when I turned 25. I put down my last stinky the day before my 25th birthday last year and haven't looked back since. This was made easier by the fact that my friends and family had organised a Mini Nautilus and 30w eleaf for my birthday!
> 
> I started vaping the VapeMob "housebrand" eliquids - my favourite being vanilla. It tasted great because I hadn't tried anything else. Being a student,however, meant it was a little pricey for me. I spent the next couple of months vaping cheaper alternatives (DigiCig for one) and bought primarily from the Cock n' Bull.
> 
> The day that really changed it for me was when I ran out of coils for my Nautilus. I had a little extra cash and decided I would try out a "premium" brand from VapeMob. I walked out with a bottle of Five Pawns 'Black Flag Fallen'. Nothing will ever taste as good as Five Pawns vaped for the first time by someone who was only vaping DigiCig Vanilla!
> 
> Anyway, since then I have upgraded my gear. As it stands I have a IPV D2 - with a Griffin - and a Noisy Cricket with a Wismec Bambino thrown on.
> I passed on my Mini Nautilus and eleaf to a friend who was using an old Twisp and I'm handing over my minivolt to another friend who wants to quit smoking.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my ramblings!
> See you in the forums


Great intro!

Firstly well done for kicking the habit! Not an easy thing to do (until you try vaping, then it's a breeze  ) I couldn't imagine being a vaper on a student budget, but in saying that, I think I'm broker now than I ever was as a student! The first juice you "vape properly" will always hold a special place in your heart, I just found out the one I used (was given as a gift from a vendor) is now available for sale, now I'm just trying to figure out if it is best left the way it was in my head, or if I should try it again!


----------



## KDB

Hi Guys,

Been hooked to this forum for a few weeks now but never introduced myself, I am 33 from Johannesburg. Been off ciggies for nearly 2 months now. Starting off vaping with a twisp and eventually upgraded to a Cuboid and TFV4 for my first rig and loving it!, its become more of a hobby than helping me break the habit.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

KDB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been hooked to this forum for a few weeks now but never introduced myself, I am 33 from Johannesburg. Been off ciggies for nearly 2 months now. Starting off vaping with a twisp and eventually upgraded to a Cuboid and TFV4 for my first rig and loving it!, its become more of a hobby than helping me break the habit.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome @KDB ! The Cuboid and TFV4 makes for a great combination. You are right, it becomes more of a hobby than anything else, so it's great in replacing the nicotine, but also keeping your mind occupied! Glad you took the time to introduce yourself, always nice when a lurker takes the plunge into our pit of vaping blasphemy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

KDB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been hooked to this forum for a few weeks now but never introduced myself, I am 33 from Johannesburg. Been off ciggies for nearly 2 months now. Starting off vaping with a twisp and eventually upgraded to a Cuboid and TFV4 for my first rig and loving it!, its become more of a hobby than helping me break the habit.
> 
> Cheers



Belated welcome @KDB 
Congrats on the nearly 2 months off stinkies!!! That is just marvellous.
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yobbo

Hi, like others, I pretty much abused this forum as a lurker whilst searching for the right kit to buy, at first all the acronyms seemed daunting, but that quickly faded.

Been off cigarettes since December 2015, haven't looked back, and after trying many a cheap vape pen and twisp, finally bought myself the Sigelei 75W Limited edition kit with the Ares Tank. And have already plodded through a lot of juices, at the moment, still trying to figure out my newly acquired Serpent tank...

Edit: 35 years old from JHB

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

yobbo said:


> Hi, like others, I pretty much abused this forum as a lurker whilst searching for the right kit to buy, at first all the acronyms seemed daunting, but that quickly faded.
> 
> Been off cigarettes since December 2015, haven't looked back, and after trying many a cheap vape pen and twisp, finally bought myself the Sigelei 75W Limited edition kit with the Ares Tank. And have already plodded through a lot of juices, at the moment, still trying to figure out my newly acquired Serpent tank...
> 
> Edit: 35 years old from JHB



hey @yobbo 
welcome to the forum and out of the shadows..... 

the serpent tank takes a bit getting used to with its offcentre build deck, but once you get the hang of building on it its rather simple.


----------



## Boschie

Hey guys, I'm from Pretoria, been vaping now for two months and haven't looked back. (Kind of gotten a bit carried away!) started with the ijust 2 kit, and within a week got myself the joy tech evic Vic mini! And I love it. 
Still trying to find my fav juice. 
Anyway, awesome forms/site happy to be here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Boschie said:


> Hey guys, I'm from Pretoria, been vaping now for two months and haven't looked back. (Kind of gotten a bit carried away!) started with the ijust 2 kit, and within a week got myself the joy tech evic Vic mini! And I love it.
> Still trying to find my fav juice.
> Anyway, awesome forms/site happy to be here!


Most welcome to the forum. Trust me, you have not gotten carried away - just look at the vape mail thread to see. Try this thread for some suggestions on juices - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @Zico

Hi I'm Zico from Virginia (Near Welkom) in the Free State.
Been vaping for just about 2 & a half years now. Used to smoke a pack a day but reduced to 3 stinkies a day (after meals) for about 18 months once I started vaping.. Started vaping with the twisp which i received as a gift... Moved onto the Kangertech tanks, wicking my own coils & am currently vaping on a ELeaf Melo 2 tank. 
I've since started a little e-ciggie counter about 2 years ago to subsidise my vaping habit. I initially stocked the Liqua juice range. I now retail some of my DIY range as well as Voodoo & NDP.
My DIY journey began 8 months ago... started with single flavour mixing. Been trying clone recipes for the past month now & really appreciate the efforts of those who share their experiences on this forum.
Switching to vaping was the best thing ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Welcome


----------



## GreenyZA

Welcome @Boschie and @Zico. I'm looking forward to you guys around. @Boschie, hoping to see you at VapeCon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naeem_M

Hello Fellow Vapers!

I've visited this forum many times, and admittedly, I signed up so I could sell my extra tanks   but ... There's a wealth of information here and looking to wick it all up!

I started with E-Cigs quite a looooong time ago. Round that time when the first cigarette looking e-cigs came out. Used nicotine cartridges??? I then supported e-ciggies when they stocked those pen like cigs. Juicing on Liqua  tried the twisp clearo and then just gave up.

Since February ... I'm back! Picked up a Smok TFV4 with R80 starter kit followed by a Uwell Crown. Didn't take me long to decide that I need to try making coils. Now I'm on a Griffin RTA and loving the dual-coil-CloudForDays life  figuring out my favorite flavours ...but really hooked on:
1. Voodoo Juice (Jack the Ripper)
2. Orion Moonlight
3. Claim your Throne & Arise (SB range) - really savour this cuz it's pricey ...

Next step for me is to hopefully sell off my current tanks and buy me a new mod. Also looking to get in to making my own juice - I'm sure I'll find everything I need to get started right here on ECigsSA!

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Naeem_M. I myself also began as a lurker here . Enjoy your stay!


----------



## GreenyZA

Welcome @Naeem_M. Keep us posted om you new kit and your Juice Mixing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane

Afternoon All

I have recently started vaping again but I have stopped smoking for nearly a year now. I will never start smoking again but did replace smoking with hubly during those tough withdrawal periods after stopping smoking. I don't think hubly is as bad as smoking but I guess is still worse than vaping?? In any case I got myself a zephyrus v1 on a koopor mini and I am absolutely loving the combo, and confident this will replace the hubly in now time.

Not sure whether this is the right place to ask, but I would like to know where can one go to taste new flavours? I have tasted some of the juices the vapery has but would like to try some others in the Pretoia region? Especially the local brands like VM, Paulies etc.

Regards
Dane



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA

Hi Dane. Welcome and high 5 on kicking smoking. I also enjoyed the hubly quite a lot but I normally fired her up with a braai and some friends. 

I'm also in Pretoria and I only know of the tasting bar at @The Vapery. I'm also lokking for more options though. Keen to see if anybody knows of something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000

Hi @Dane @GreenyZA I feel your frustration and I'm quite sure many people give up because they never find the right flavours. I take some direction from reviews and comments which lead me to certain brands, and from there you read the description and order based on that. I find that some brands I just don't like any of their juices and some I like many from their range, so try to not to order all from one brand the first time so you get an idea if you find the brand great or weak or whatever it is. There are brands like Blends of Distinction that sell a sample pack. I know some brands such as World Wonders make a 10ml sample bottle which they have sent with orders and there are a few others out there, but samples are rare which is a sad part because I've come to know of many great flavours through samples. And last but not least, don't throw juice away, become part of a small friendly group and switch flavours, pass on what you don't like, I find that to be extremely useful, I get flavours to try without having to buy a full bottle. 

Not a direct answer to your question, but my long work-around that I find useful, and don't give up trust me it may take time but you will find your flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DuncanG

hey everyone im a noobie vaper nice to meet you all. any vapers in the boksburg east rand area feel free to contact me on 083 357 3094. i have some 2nd hand stuff for sale that i need gone urgently. need the cash or some more juice for it. anyway thanks for having me. cheers and happy vaping


----------



## Silver

Naeem_M said:


> Hello Fellow Vapers!
> 
> I've visited this forum many times, and admittedly, I signed up so I could sell my extra tanks   but ... There's a wealth of information here and looking to wick it all up!
> 
> I started with E-Cigs quite a looooong time ago. Round that time when the first cigarette looking e-cigs came out. Used nicotine cartridges??? I then supported e-ciggies when they stocked those pen like cigs. Juicing on Liqua  tried the twisp clearo and then just gave up.
> 
> Since February ... I'm back! Picked up a Smok TFV4 with R80 starter kit followed by a Uwell Crown. Didn't take me long to decide that I need to try making coils. Now I'm on a Griffin RTA and loving the dual-coil-CloudForDays life  figuring out my favorite flavours ...but really hooked on:
> 1. Voodoo Juice (Jack the Ripper)
> 2. Orion Moonlight
> 3. Claim your Throne & Arise (SB range) - really savour this cuz it's pricey ...
> 
> Next step for me is to hopefully sell off my current tanks and buy me a new mod. Also looking to get in to making my own juice - I'm sure I'll find everything I need to get started right here on ECigsSA!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 52893



Welcome to the forum @Naeem_M 
Thanks for the intro - and congrats on the return to vaping!
Great gear and juices
Enjoy your stay here and looking forward to hearing more


----------



## Silver

Dane said:


> Afternoon All
> 
> I have recently started vaping again but I have stopped smoking for nearly a year now. I will never start smoking again but did replace smoking with hubly during those tough withdrawal periods after stopping smoking. I don't think hubly is as bad as smoking but I guess is still worse than vaping?? In any case I got myself a zephyrus v1 on a koopor mini and I am absolutely loving the combo, and confident this will replace the hubly in now time.
> 
> Not sure whether this is the right place to ask, but I would like to know where can one go to taste new flavours? I have tasted some of the juices the vapery has but would like to try some others in the Pretoia region? Especially the local brands like VM, Paulies etc.
> 
> Regards
> Dane
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Hi @Dane 
Welcome to the forum and thanks for the intro.
Congrats on giving up the stinkies for a year!!

@M5000 gave you great advice above. I will emphasise to check out the juice reviews on this forum. Its sorted by manufacturer and can give you some good ideas. I know that VapeKing in Fourways offers many of their juices for tasting - maybe their Pretoria agent does too - but I am not sure, perhaps check with them. Also, there is ECiggies in the pretoria area. Not sure if they offer tasting but maybe they do. There are a few retailers that offer sample sizes, just keep an eye out. 

Hope you find your juices you love. It can be a tough part of the journey but dont give up, there are plenty great juices offered by the supporting vendors on this forum. I am sure there are a few gems around the corner that will suit your palate.

All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

DuncanG said:


> hey everyone im a noobie vaper nice to meet you all. any vapers in the boksburg east rand area feel free to contact me on 083 357 3094. i have some 2nd hand stuff for sale that i need gone urgently. need the cash or some more juice for it. anyway thanks for having me. cheers and happy vaping



Welcome to the forum @DuncanG 
Hope you enjoy yoir stay here and enjoy the vaping


----------



## Boschie

Oh yes will definitely be there!


----------



## Banzo

Hi everyone, 
I was contemplating getting of stinkies for a while, next moment I see a vape shop opened close to home (Joburg south). 

So, it's been a week. My kanger subtank mini (subvod kit) has been working as I'd hoped. But then I found this forum... boy oh boy, now I'm looking for my next piece of kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Banzo said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was contemplating getting of stinkies for a while, next moment I see a vape shop opened close to home (Joburg south).
> 
> So, it's been a week. My kanger subtank mini (subvod kit) has been working as I'd hoped. But then I found this forum... boy oh boy, now I'm looking for my next piece of kit.



Welcome @Banzo 
Thanks for the intro
Congrats on the vaping!
Lots of amazing kit in the world of vaping now
Enjoy


----------



## Taariq404

Hi,

I've been registered for a while, just been too lazy to introduce myself.

I've been vaping properly for about 5 months now, before that I had a shitty Twisp (I'm sure we've all been there).
I mainly decided to stop smoking because it affected my cycling, and it made everything stink.

Currently, I have a Tesla 100w Nano and a Silverplay Nano - @KieranD 's EPL is mostly in my tank when it's in stock. I have a Vaperesso Tarot and Gemini on the way, so I can't wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Taariq404 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been registered for a while, just been too lazy to introduce myself.
> 
> I've been vaping properly for about 5 months now, before that I had a shitty Twisp (I'm sure we've all been there).
> I mainly decided to stop smoking because it affected my cycling, and it made everything stink.
> 
> Currently, I have a Tesla 100w Nano and a Silverplay Nano - @KieranD 's EPL is mostly in my tank when it's in stock. I have a Vaperesso Tarot and Gemini on the way, so I can't wait



Welcome @Taariq404 , thanks for the intro
Congrats on the vaping. I am sure your lungs are quite grateful while on the bicycle!
Looking forward to hearing more 
Enjoy


----------



## Andre

Taariq404 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been registered for a while, just been too lazy to introduce myself.
> 
> I've been vaping properly for about 5 months now, before that I had a shitty Twisp (I'm sure we've all been there).
> I mainly decided to stop smoking because it affected my cycling, and it made everything stink.
> 
> Currently, I have a Tesla 100w Nano and a Silverplay Nano - @KieranD 's EPL is mostly in my tank when it's in stock. I have a Vaperesso Tarot and Gemini on the way, so I can't wait


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - for whatever reason. Great gear you have there and coming. Happy vaping and cycling.


----------



## Taariq404

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - for whatever reason. Great gear you have there and coming. Happy vaping and cycling.



Thanks,

I'm having trouble searching on the forum. I need help on what batteries to get. Any idea where I should look?


----------



## Lingogrey

Taariq404 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I'm having trouble searching on the forum. I need help on what batteries to get. Any idea where I should look?


Hi @Taariq404

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like great gear that you already have and probably even better incoming! Some things seem to be easier to search for on the forum than others, especially when your search terms are quite short. I would say that the most popular and trusted 18650 batteries at the moment are the LG HG2s (also called browns, chocolates or 'turds') and the Samsung 25Rs (used to be called smurfs, but since the colour have changed to a bright green they are called various things such as green grinches / goblins etc.). The LGs give you 3000 mah (milli-ampere hours) which means your batteries will last longer between charges at mid to high resistances (The Samsungs give you 2500 mah). However, at a certain lower point of resistance the slightly higher continuous discharge rating (22 amps vs 20 amps, although they're both officially rated at 20) of the Samsungs _might_ actually mean that they will last as long or even slightly longer than the LGs between charges (and longer before they need to be replaced). They will also be slightly safer at lower ohm builds. The Samsung 30Qs have scored very similar results from Mooch, the foremost vaping battery expert, to those of the LG HG2s and are slightly cheaper, but seem to be less popular (perhaps this might be because they have an 'official' cdr of 15 amps vs. the 20 amps of the LG, even though their test results are very similar and they seem to handle 20 amps pretty much as well as the LGs)

For really low resistance builds on mechanical mods, the Sony VTC4 still seems to be the most popular and trusted choice, although according to Mooch's latest test the LG HD2C rivals or slightly outperforms the VTC4: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/mooch-lg-hd2c-25a-2100mah-18650-bench-test-results.t21201/ (Edit: I reread the ECF thread to which this links now and Mooch actually makes a correction right at the end which seems to possibly negate this. Still seems like a very good battery though)

You can find more info on batteries in this subsection of the forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/batteries.f87/

Especially these threads are useful:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-battery-safety-grades-table.t14853/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/moochs-recommended-batteries-table-updated.t21075/

Edit: Personally, I think this thread is the most concise, informative and user-friendly: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/best-18650-batteries-for-vaping.t21143/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DrSirus-88

I'm ash.

I'm an addict, a Vape addict. love vaping, chasing insane flavour and mega clouds. 

Farley new to it, been off the stinkies for 3months now and going strong. No slip ups yet. Like everyone says this has become a hobby and I'm loving it, I'm constantly looking for that next piece of gear.


----------



## Andre

DrSirus-88 said:


> I'm ash.
> 
> I'm an addict, a Vape addict. love vaping, chasing insane flavour and mega clouds.
> 
> Farley new to it, been off the stinkies for 3months now and going strong. No slip ups yet. Like everyone says this has become a hobby and I'm loving it, I'm constantly looking for that next piece of gear.


Most welcome to the forum or house of vape addicts. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

DrSirus-88 said:


> I'm ash.
> 
> I'm an addict, a Vape addict. love vaping, chasing insane flavour and mega clouds.
> 
> Farley new to it, been off the stinkies for 3months now and going strong. No slip ups yet. Like everyone says this has become a hobby and I'm loving it, I'm constantly looking for that next piece of gear.



Welcome to the forum @DrSirus-88 
Congrats on the vaping and being off the cigs for 3 months!
Yip, vaping has a way of gripping some of us - enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice

Hi fellow vapers,

I'm a future full-time ex-smoker. I've owned a Twisp Clearo for a year which was sold yesterday, as it lacked the woema to keep me off the stinkys.

I reaally learned a lot from this forum which I found while looking for diy juice kits. I do still make my own juice and I'm currently waiting for my kanger topbox mini starter kit (FastTech) 

Man I can't wait for it to arrive, that will mark the first day of my smoke free life.
I'm also looking forward a lot to building my own coils.

Thank you all for the great contributions and advice


----------



## Andre

The_Ice said:


> Hi fellow vapers,
> 
> I'm a future full-time ex-smoker. I've owned a Twisp Clearo for a year which was sold yesterday, as it lacked the woema to keep me off the stinkys.
> 
> I reaally learned a lot from this forum which I found while looking for diy juice kits. I do still make my own juice and I'm currently waiting for my kanger topbox mini starter kit (FastTech)
> 
> Man I can't wait for it to arrive, that will mark the first day of my smoke free life.
> I'm also looking forward a lot to building my own coils.
> 
> Thank you all for the great contributions and advice


Most welcome the forum. Looking forward to hear about your continued vaping journey once your Topbox arrives. Happy DIYing and vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

The_Ice said:


> Hi fellow vapers,
> 
> I'm a future full-time ex-smoker. I've owned a Twisp Clearo for a year which was sold yesterday, as it lacked the woema to keep me off the stinkys.
> 
> I reaally learned a lot from this forum which I found while looking for diy juice kits. I do still make my own juice and I'm currently waiting for my kanger topbox mini starter kit (FastTech)
> 
> Man I can't wait for it to arrive, that will mark the first day of my smoke free life.
> I'm also looking forward a lot to building my own coils.
> 
> Thank you all for the great contributions and advice




Great. Hope you enjoy the KBox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaos

Hey everyone. I'm Kaos. 
I started vaping officially a week ago. I got sick of the old stinkies and morning cough walked into a tabacco shop and said i want a vape that makes a lot of smoke. So i got the eLeaf. Shortly after i wanted more and got myself the x cube 2 with single coil tank fom a mate. Im chasing the trickster part more but wanna build a nice flavour mod for daily vaping. Anyway this ise and my setup and hope to meet some of you soo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Kaos said:


> Hey everyone. I'm Kaos.
> I started vaping officially a week ago. I got sick of the old stinkies and morning cough walked into a tabacco shop and said i want a vape that makes a lot of smoke. So i got the eLeaf. Shortly after i wanted more and got myself the x cube 2 with single coil tank fom a mate. Im chasing the trickster part more but wanna build a nice flavour mod for daily vaping. Anyway this ise and my setup and hope to meet some of you soo


Welcome and Well done @Kaos Nice equipment you got there. It will definitely keep you off the stinkies.

What juice are you rocking ?


----------



## Andre

Kaos said:


> Hey everyone. I'm Kaos.
> I started vaping officially a week ago. I got sick of the old stinkies and morning cough walked into a tabacco shop and said i want a vape that makes a lot of smoke. So i got the eLeaf. Shortly after i wanted more and got myself the x cube 2 with single coil tank fom a mate. Im chasing the trickster part more but wanna build a nice flavour mod for daily vaping. Anyway this ise and my setup and hope to meet some of you soo


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on the one week of vaping - you have done the most difficult part. Looking forward to see some trickster pics and/or videos. Happy vaping.


----------



## Kaos

WARMACHINE said:


> Welcome and Well done @Kaos Nice equipment you got there. It will definitely keep you off the stinkies.
> 
> What juice are you rocking ?


Currently I'm between the TCV and Ruthless. TCV I'm rocking milky (mainly), burst and ripple. And the ruthless is my fave (EZ Duz It)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kyle Renney

Hey guys!
My name is Kyle and I've been vaping for about 3 months! I used the twisp for around 8months. Im using the Rx200 and the Joytech cuboid. Love cloud chasing and tasting new liquids! I have also started mixing and blending my own e-liquids  Glad to be a part of such a vibey and growing community of friendly people and fellow vapers! #Vapestronglivelong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Kyle Renney said:


> Hey guys!
> My name is Kyle and I've been vaping for about 3 months! I used the twisp for around 8months. Im using the Rx200 and the Joytech cuboid. Love cloud chasing and tasting new liquids! I have also started mixing and blending my own e-liquids  Glad to be a part of such a vibey and growing community of friendly people and fellow vapers! #Vapestronglivelong


Most welcome to the forum. What are you using on top of those awesome mods? Happy DIYing and vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Kyle Renney said:


> Hey guys!
> My name is Kyle and I've been vaping for about 3 months! I used the twisp for around 8months. Im using the Rx200 and the Joytech cuboid. Love cloud chasing and tasting new liquids! I have also started mixing and blending my own e-liquids  Glad to be a part of such a vibey and growing community of friendly people and fellow vapers! #Vapestronglivelong



Hey Kyle,

Welcome


----------



## Robert Howes

Hello Kyle and welcome.


----------



## The_Ice

SAVaper said:


> Great. Hope you enjoy the KBox.


I've read that some people don't like the kanger, but I haven't seen any specific problem. Anyway it has to be better than a Twisp or stinkies. I can't wait for this analogue era to end


----------



## CookieMonster101

Hi, my name is Anthony
Been hitting the vape for 3 months. Started with my brothers iJust 2 then got my own Sigelei 90W with a Avacado RBTA. Love the vaping community, met so many people because of it and its just awesome vibes vaping with others. Best decision ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

CookieMonster101 said:


> Hi, my name is Anthony
> Been hitting the vape for 3 months. Started with my brothers iJust 2 then got my own Sigelei 90W with a Avacado RBTA. Love the vaping community, met so many people because of it and its just awesome vibes vaping with others. Best decision ever!


Welcome to the forum @CookieMonster101 ! Hope you enjoy it even half as much as I do! That Avo is a great tank! Favourite juices?


----------



## brotiform

Welcome newbies


----------



## SkollieG

What's up peeps! So it took me about 4-6 months to mentally prepare for one of the hardest things i have ever had to do. Quit smoking. I have tried many times in the past, the longest quitting time being about 3 days. After the mental preparation and growing to hate smoking more and more every day, my homie Peter from @ComplexChaos , hooked me up with a Subtank mini kit to start out, which has quickly turned into a hobby / obsession 
Now with a decent setup, 2 months and 9days down without one stinky after smoking quite heavily for about 13/14years. Good Times. Don't miss it at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Caveman

CookieMonster101 said:


> Hi, my name is Anthony
> Been hitting the vape for 3 months. Started with my brothers iJust 2 then got my own Sigelei 90W with a Avacado RBTA. Love the vaping community, met so many people because of it and its just awesome vibes vaping with others. Best decision ever!


Welcome to the forum brother. Bet you're glad you tried that IJust of mine nowAlthough our wallets ain't


----------



## Alex

Greg Psaros said:


> What's up peeps! So it took me about 4-6 months to mentally prepare for one of the hardest things i have ever had to do. Quit smoking. I have tried many times in the past, the longest quitting time being about 3 days. After the mental preparation and growing to hate smoking more and more every day, my homie Peter from @ComplexChaos , hooked me up with a Subtank mini kit to start out, which has quickly turned into a hobby / obsession
> Now with a decent setup, 2 months and 9days down without one stinky after smoking quite heavily for about 13/14years. Good Times. Don't miss it at all.



Hi Greg, the longest I ever managed was about 2hrs, that was until I got shot and ended up in ICU for 4 Days. 

All the best from me, it's actually painless to quit with vaping. But you already know that by now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Greg Psaros said:


> What's up peeps! So it took me about 4-6 months to mentally prepare for one of the hardest things i have ever had to do. Quit smoking. I have tried many times in the past, the longest quitting time being about 3 days. After the mental preparation and growing to hate smoking more and more every day, my homie Peter from @ComplexChaos , hooked me up with a Subtank mini kit to start out, which has quickly turned into a hobby / obsession
> Now with a decent setup, 2 months and 9days down without one stinky after smoking quite heavily for about 13/14years. Good Times. Don't miss it at all.


Way to go! Congrats, you have done the hard yards for sure. Most welcome to the forum. Happy vaping. Love Peter's Heavenly Peaches juice.


----------



## SAVaper

The_Ice said:


> I've read that some people don't like the kanger, but I haven't seen any specific problem. Anyway it has to be better than a Twisp or stinkies. I can't wait for this analogue era to end



The KBox is a good start I think, So far I am happy.
I must say that I still use my Twisp Aero daily. I like to use it in my car as the volume of vape is less and it is convenient to carry around. Does leak sometimes.
The KBox I use at home. Still experimenting with some flavours until I find the one I love. So far I like the Polar Mint.


----------



## The_Ice

SAVaper said:


> The KBox is a good start I think, So far I am happy.
> I must say that I still use my Twisp Aero daily. I like to use it in my car as the volume of vape is less and it is convenient to carry around. Does leak sometimes.
> The KBox I use at home. Still experimenting with some flavours until I find the one I love. So far I like the Polar Mint.


Aha, you have one too. In the meantime I heard the only real problem with them is with the doors and paint, no stress.
I am more into DIY juice, I was on the Coconut train before I sold my twisp. So I've got some nicely maturing juices for when my baby arrives.
Would you say one battery is enough for daily use, or would it be better to get 2 right off the bat?

Oh and thanks for the welcome, I love the ecigssa community's warmness


----------



## Stosta

The_Ice said:


> Aha, you have one too. In the meantime I heard the only real problem with them is with the doors and paint, no stress.
> I am more into DIY juice, I was on the Coconut train before I sold my twisp. So I've got some nicely maturing juices for when my baby arrives.
> Would you say one battery is enough for daily use, or would it be better to get 2 right off the bat?
> 
> Oh and thanks for the welcome, I love the ecigssa community's warmness


Unless you have an external charger than two batteries won't do you any good. If you're in a position where you can plug in your KBox to a computer or adapter and keep an eye on it every 15 minutes or so, then one battery is fine to start with. But consider an external charger and another battery with your next vape budget, it will help a lot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brotiform

Welcome everyone


----------



## SAVaper

The_Ice said:


> Aha, you have one too. In the meantime I heard the only real problem with them is with the doors and paint, no stress.
> I am more into DIY juice, I was on the Coconut train before I sold my twisp. So I've got some nicely maturing juices for when my baby arrives.
> Would you say one battery is enough for daily use, or would it be better to get 2 right off the bat?
> 
> Oh and thanks for the welcome, I love the ecigssa community's warmness



For me, 1 battery is fine. I charge it at home when depleted and use my KBox. At work I plug it into my laptop.


----------



## Andre

The_Ice said:


> Aha, you have one too. In the meantime I heard the only real problem with them is with the doors and paint, no stress.
> I am more into DIY juice, I was on the Coconut train before I sold my twisp. So I've got some nicely maturing juices for when my baby arrives.
> Would you say one battery is enough for daily use, or would it be better to get 2 right off the bat?
> 
> Oh and thanks for the welcome, I love the ecigssa community's warmness


Imo one should have a backup mod and atomizer with at least 3 batteries and at least a 2 bay external charger. Backup setup is also good to carry a second juice for variety and to prevent vaper's fatigue.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

SAVaper said:


> For me, 1 battery is fine. I charge it at home when depleted and use my KBox. At work I plug it into my laptop.


Which means you actually have 2 batteries (one built in maybe) and two devices?


----------



## The_Ice

Andre said:


> Imo one should have a backup mod and atomizer with at least 3 batteries and at least a 2 bay external charger. Backup setup is also good to carry a second juice for variety and to prevent vaper's fatigue.


Yeah that sounds great, now where is my balaclava and the nearest absa? But thanks, point taken. Maybe I'll get some backup power and a charger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DXIV

Hi everyone, the name's Divesen, hail from Durban =) I started vaping about 3 months ago. I had a twisp that I used occasionally when I wasn't smoking cigarettes, until I decided to purchase my first sub-ohm device. I picked up an iStick 40w with a subtank mini, and I've now been clean off cigarettes for around 2 and a half months =) I've been having quite a bit of fun with the subtank RBA, but i'm looking into upgrading soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## The_Ice

Stosta said:


> Unless you have an external charger than two batteries won't do you any good. If you're in a position where you can plug in your KBox to a computer or adapter and keep an eye on it every 15 minutes or so, then one battery is fine to start with. But consider an external charger and another battery with your next vape budget, it will help a lot!


Why would it have to be watched every 15min? Does the kbox overcharge when left unchecked, or is there some other reason?


----------



## SAVaper

Andre said:


> Which means you actually have 2 batteries (one built in maybe) and two devices?



Jip. 2 devices each with a battery. I bought the Twisp first but wanted more  and then bought the Kbox. However, this also solved the problem of what do I do when I am charging / cleaning one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

The_Ice said:


> Why would it have to be watched every 15min? Does the kbox overcharge when left unchecked, or is there some other reason?


I don't know if it has an overcharge protection built in, and haven't found anything that would conclusively inform me. So yes for that exact reason, the safe side of caution and all that.


----------



## The_Ice

Stosta said:


> I don't know if it has an overcharge protection built in, and haven't found anything that would conclusively inform me. So yes for that exact reason, the safe side of caution and all that.



It seems they have protection built in.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kbox-mini-75w-overcharge-protection.t22760/#post-365305


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Hi guys I'm Muhammad, been vaping on and off for about a year but got serious into it a month ago (trying to get off the stinkies), all previous gear has been rehomed and my current setup consists of:
-RX200 (black and red, upgraded firmware to 250w)
-Griffin 22 RTA (black)
-DotMod Petri V2 with the Dotcap (black)
-3 Samsung 25r's
-3 LG HG2's
-Nitecore D4 charger
I've tried a variety of e liquids both international and local, international is an occasional treat but local is lekker, for me personally all Paulie's e liquid and a long list of favorites from The E Liquid Project keeps me happy and doesn't hurt the pocket too much ☺

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac

kiwi_wannabe said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Stoked to finally be here and be part of the ecigssa family.
> 
> I've been vaping for about 5 years, but @Oliver Barry says I still cant build coils... Chop!
> 
> Keen to contribute when and where I can.


Welcome kiwi,Crockett,Shaheed and to all new members! ENJOY THE FORUM!


----------



## kev mac

Moey_Ismail said:


> Hi guys I'm Muhammad, been vaping on and off for about a year but got serious into it a month ago (trying to get off the stinkies), all previous gear has been rehomed and my current setup consists of:
> -RX200 (black and red, upgraded firmware to 250w)
> -Griffin 22 RTA (black)
> -DotMod Petri V2 with the Dotcap (black)
> -3 Samsung 25r's
> -3 LG HG2's
> -Nitecore D4 charger
> I've tried a variety of e liquids both international and local, international is an occasional treat but local is lekker, for me personally all Paulie's e liquid and a long list of favorites from The E Liquid Project keeps me happy and doesn't hurt the pocket too much ☺


Moey Ismail,You're off to a good start w/ that set up.Luck to ya'


----------



## Andre

Moey_Ismail said:


> Hi guys I'm Muhammad, been vaping on and off for about a year but got serious into it a month ago (trying to get off the stinkies), all previous gear has been rehomed and my current setup consists of:
> -RX200 (black and red, upgraded firmware to 250w)
> -Griffin 22 RTA (black)
> -DotMod Petri V2 with the Dotcap (black)
> -3 Samsung 25r's
> -3 LG HG2's
> -Nitecore D4 charger
> I've tried a variety of e liquids both international and local, international is an occasional treat but local is lekker, for me personally all Paulie's e liquid and a long list of favorites from The E Liquid Project keeps me happy and doesn't hurt the pocket too much ☺


Most welcome to the forum. You are as well set up as a vaper can be - maybe a backup for your RX? Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

kev mac said:


> Moey Ismail,You're off to a good start w/ that set up.Luck to ya'





Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. You are as well set up as a vaper can be - maybe a backup for your RX? Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.


Thank you guys for the warm welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ

Hello everyone.

My names Marcelino.
I'm from Paarl.
First time vaper.
I bought my first unite a week ago.
Stopped smoking stinkies for 5years.
Started vaping as a hobby for fun and to move away from the bubbly(okka).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

MarcelinoJ said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> My names Marcelino.
> I'm from Paarl.
> First time vaper.
> I bought my first unite a week ago.
> Stopped smoking stinkies for 5years.
> Started vaping as a hobby for fun and to move away from the bubbly(okka).


Most welcome to the forum. Yip, bubbly also about burning stuffs. All the best with your vaping journey. Shout if you have any questions. Only dumb questions around here are the ones not asked. Happy vaping.


----------



## Raithlin

MarcelinoJ said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> My names Marcelino.
> I'm from Paarl.
> First time vaper.
> I bought my first unite a week ago.
> Stopped smoking stinkies for 5years.
> Started vaping as a hobby for fun and to move away from the bubbly(okka).



Welcome @MarcelinoJ! I'm seeing more and more people coming to vaping via the bubbly. Good to have you on board. Have a look around: I'm sure you will find something here that will make you go "ooh".


----------



## Stooge

Howdy. From Joburg/Centurion. Been vaping off and on for a couple of years, via 3 different basic pen-style starter kits. Haven't been overly successful with them, to be honest. Recently got a couple of MPT3s and so far I'm impressed. They seem to be quite a step up! Of course my old pen-style batteries have now started to give up on me, and were not overly powerful to begin with, which I was told might be the reason my MPT3s with replacement VOCC = virtually zero flavour. So I'm looking into a 'proper' setup soon - trawling through a million and one reviews of each though trying to decide on which. Looks like a Kanger Topbox Mini kit is on the cards (unless anyone here gives me a reason to not go that route?).

Be warned - I have zero fear about asking a zillion noob questions, so might be rather chatty . Especially seeing as I haven't been overly successful with gear up till now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE

Welcome @Stooge 

You won't go wrong with the topbox, great kit, that gives you access to simple building and temp control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Welcome and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Stooge said:


> Howdy. From Joburg/Centurion. Been vaping off and on for a couple of years, via 3 different basic pen-style starter kits. Haven't been overly successful with them, to be honest. Recently got a couple of MPT3s and so far I'm impressed. They seem to be quite a step up! Of course my old pen-style batteries have now started to give up on me, and were not overly powerful to begin with, which I was told might be the reason my MPT3s with replacement VOCC = virtually zero flavour. So I'm looking into a 'proper' setup soon - trawling through a million and one reviews of each though trying to decide on which. Looks like a Kanger Topbox Mini kit is on the cards (unless anyone here gives me a reason to not go that route?).
> 
> Be warned - I have zero fear about asking a zillion noob questions, so might be rather chatty . Especially seeing as I haven't been overly successful with gear up till now.


Most welcome to the forum. Ask away - no fear. 

The Topbox Mini is a great kit. Another to consider is the iStick Pico with Melo 3 Mini. Available here (Topbox) and here (Pico) at good prices.

All the best with your vaping journey. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Stooge

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Ask away - no fear.
> 
> The Topbox Mini is a great kit. Another to consider is the iStick Pico with Melo 3 Mini. Available here (Topbox) and here (Pico) at good prices.
> 
> All the best with your vaping journey. Please keep us updated.



Thanks Andre. Someone did recommend the Pico/Melo 3 Mini kit to me today, so I've just started researching it. A few online reviews seem to mention a lack of flavour with it though. Will read up more on it though to see if that's a few isolated opinions. Anyone here use it and have thoughts on that? Keen on that one too as it's quite a bit cheaper than the Topbox kit.


----------



## RichJB

Hello everyone

I tried quitting in 2009, buying a Twisp kit for the princely sum of R1400. It did help a little but I soon tired of the short battery life, the tiny clouds and the not-very-good flavour, so I lapsed into the cigs again. I was much more successful giving up on 3 Jan this year, and haven't had tobacco since. That was only possible due to vaping. I wish today's devices had been available much earlier as I could have quit smoking earlier. But better late than never, I guess.

I wasn't a particularly heavy smoker, around 15 a day. I haven't become a heavy vaper either. I vape about 2ml of liquid a day and a single 18650 (iStick 60W TC mod) last me well over a day. I read about people finishing a 30ml bottle of juice in one day and that frazzles my brain. I can understand how people get into the dripping and cloud-chasing as it's a very appealing prospect. If you want to do something, going big is the goal.  But it's not for me. When I started vaping, I immediately started looking at 200W mods, RDTAs and so on. I'm too chicken to try an unregulated mod, with my luck I'll blow my face off, lol. But I wanted the top gear that tank vapers were raving about. When Rip Trippers gets all excited and hyper about an RDTA, you just want it too. The guy sure can sell a product.

Then I read a post on another vaping forum in which the poster said "I'm done with chasing the tech. I'm back to a single 18650 mod, single and higher-resistance coils, cooler vape, smaller clouds, good flavour." And that just about sums me up too. On my Melo 2 tank, I mouth-to-lung with completely closed airflow. When I open the airflow (and it's just a crack, 2mm or so) and do a direct-to-lung, it makes *too much* vapour for me. I not only exhale a huge cloud but am still blowing out vapour for a few breaths after the exhale. As long as I get a cloud that is comparable with a tobacco puff, I'm happy.

Anyway, nice to meet you all, and hoping that I'll learn much from the experienced vapers on the forum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Stooge said:


> Thanks Andre. Someone did recommend the Pico/Melo 3 Mini kit to me today, so I've just started researching it. A few online reviews seem to mention a lack of flavour with it though. Will read up more on it though to see if that's a few isolated opinions. Anyone here use it and have thoughts on that? Keen on that one too as it's quite a bit cheaper than the Topbox kit.


I have just started up my Melo 3 Mini. Using the RBA (rebuildable) deck. Have only vaped one juice (which I know well) in it and the vape is flavoursome for me. It uses the same commercial coils as the iJust 2, Aspire Atlantis, and others - have not seen any report on here that these are problematic other than that members seem to prefer the 0.3 ohm commercial coils. I tend to stay away from standard commercial coils and prefer the rebuildable option.

That said, the Topbox kit is tried and trusted, whilst the Pico kit is the new kid on the block. Building your own coils is probably easier (and more versatile) on the Topbox rebuildable deck than that of the Melo 3. The small size of the Pico kit is unbeatable at this stage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Welcome @Stooge and @RichJB ! Hope you guys enjoy your stay!

I would go with the Topbox, but i'm a bit of a skank for Kangertech products  I don't think you'll complain about the Pico though, it's a great piece of kit!

@RichJB - My favourite setup is still my 0.7ohm subtank and subox mini, simple, easy, always wanting more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blackheart

Hi all still new to vaping i am from Gauteng been smoking since 13 now 47.So far i have been falling more off the wagon than staying on,think i have more bruises than anything else lol.Trying iJust 2 which is not bad cannot afford modbox yet unemployed.Think that about covers everything except the damn stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

Welcome @blackheart


----------



## DrSirus-88

Nice one @blackheart. Dig deep and stick to the Ijust2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackheart

Thanks sure will keep trying.


----------



## Falco Swanepoel

Hi guys. I'm Falco Swanepoel.
It's been about 7 months since I started vaping. Before that I had been smoking since I was 15. Vaping changed my life. Vape King helped me get into vaping confortably and now I'm building fused clapton coils and am a small local juice vendor. Have been mixing juices since roughly the end of January. Will post more about F41 eJuice when I feel the products are perfect and ready to be able to delivered nationally. 
I'm currently vaping on my twisted messes squared and kangertech K-box aswell as my DNA 50 Hana Mods clone with the Delta II with the RBA atomizer imported from the States. 
Excited to become part of the community.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform

Welcome @Falco Swanepoel , enjoy your stay


----------



## Falco Swanepoel

brotiform said:


> Welcome @Falco Swanepoel , enjoy your stay


Thanks man.


----------



## Andre

Falco Swanepoel said:


> Hi guys. I'm Falco Swanepoel.
> It's been about 7 months since I started vaping. Before that I had been smoking since I was 15. Vaping changed my life. Vape King helped me get into vaping confortably and now I'm building fused clapton coils and am a small local juice vendor. Have been mixing juices since roughly the end of January. Will post more about F41 eJuice when I feel the products are perfect and ready to be able to delivered nationally.
> I'm currently vaping on my twisted messes squared and kangertech K-box aswell as my DNA 50 Hana Mods clone with the Delta II with the RBA atomizer imported from the States.
> Excited to become part of the community.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. Great gear you have going there. All the best with the juices. Happy vaping.


----------



## VapeEscape

Good day all,

I have been told to join the forum by frikkie6000. I have been lurking around the forum on advise and deals quite often and decided to join today.
Started vaping late last year, hoping to quit smoking (and succeeded, 4.5 months cigarette free  ) Used to rock an Evic VTC Mini with a Crius tank. Build my own coils and so on.

Basically I am here to learn more, get tips and advise.

I am also in the market for 2 new builds

Nice to meet all of you and be part of the clouded community.

Looking forward to learn

Thanx

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @VapeEscape . Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

@VapeEscape finally ! Welcome !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

VapeEscape said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I have been told to join the forum by frikkie6000. I have been lurking around the forum on advise and deals quite often and decided to join today.
> Started vaping late last year, hoping to quit smoking (and succeeded, 4.5 months cigarette free  ) Used to rock an Evic VTC Mine with a Crius tank. Buld my own coils and so on.
> 
> Basically I am here to learn more, get tips and advise.
> 
> I am also in the market for 2 new builds
> 
> Nice to meet all of you and be part of the clouded community.
> 
> Looking forward to learn
> 
> Thanx


Welcome @VapeEscape ! Congratulations are in order! First for joining the forums, best move ever! Secondly for the stinky-removal you have pulled off, no mean feat! Look forward to having your contributions here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cerberus

Hi ladies and gents, I'm Yugan from Roodepoort.
First got into vaping last year for a few months and then stopped (go figure).
Started fully again a few months ago and loving it! 
I've been an avid reader of the forums and decided its time to get off the bench and start participating and learning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Cerberus said:


> Hi ladies and gents, I'm Yugan from Roodepoort.
> First got into vaping last year for a few months and then stopped (go figure).
> Started fully again a few months ago and loving it!
> I've been an avid reader of the forums and decided its time to get off the bench and start participating and learning.


Welcome to the forums @Cerberus ! Cool handle by the way, love me some Greek mythology! Glad you jumped out from the shadows and joined us in the pit, wish more of the lurkers would. What kit are you using at the moment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cerberus

thanks Stosta.
Have a couple of kits.
My everyday kit is the Snow wolf 90W with the aspire clieto. love this tank at the moment.
I also have the istick 60w tc with the kangertech nano. 
Old faithfull at home is my aspire nautilus mini with 30w istick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Cerberus said:


> thanks Stosta.
> Have a couple of kits.
> My everyday kit is the Snow wolf 90W with the aspire clieto. love this tank at the moment.
> I also have the istick 60w tc with the kangertech nano.
> Old faithfull at home is my aspire nautilus mini with 30w istick.


Oh some nice options there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeEscape

Cerberus said:


> Hi ladies and gents, I'm Yugan from Roodepoort.
> First got into vaping last year for a few months and then stopped (go figure).
> Started fully again a few months ago and loving it!
> I've been an avid reader of the forums and decided its time to get off the bench and start participating and learning.




Welcome to the community


----------



## Cerberus

Thank you VapeEscape


----------



## Mark121m

Heya Peeps
im still a noob 2 months of vaping.
but im building my own RTA's and RDA.
im on about 100ml a month 
came from a hubbly now to vape.

bought a TWisted Mess 2 RDA yesterday for a steal. really happy about my purchase

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mark121m

yesterdays build for my Twisted Mess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Mark121m said:


> yesterdays build for my Twisted Mess


Welcome! And nice neat build! Hope you enjoy your stay with us @Mark121m !


----------



## Cerberus

Welcome Mark121m


----------



## Mark121m

yea man i try my best actually went today to buy some Nichrom and S/S wire for Lower ohm builds.
Kanthal 13 wraps got me 0.71 ohm @ 60w

also next to is to buy a bigger MOD


----------



## DrSirus-88

Welcome @Mark121m. Nice build man. Iv also recently gotten into coil building and having tons of fun with it. YouTube has become a good tool for ideas and the how to.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V1L3

Hi all,

This is my intro, i'm not a man of many words so i'll keep this short 
Basically i have been vaping for about a year, got introduced through my friend Justin (who is on the forum as well).
I was never a smoker but got into vaping because it looked like fun and now i think i'm addicted to nicotine lol. 
But anyway, my gear is nothing fancy or unusual but i am super happy with it after having a couple of different setups. At the moment i have a RX200 (red and black), A Twisted Messes (clone) and a Goblin Mini (authentic).
That's my story, looking forward to learning from the folks on the forum.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cerberus

Welcome


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Zam

Hi, Im zain I started vaping a week ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome all


----------



## Feliks Karp

I think I probably introduced myself already via a thread I made asking questions.

Typical twisp story, didn't know any better, which is stupid on my part since I have internet access, but I do manage to trip on flat surfaces more often than I should admit in public. I now wish I had the money back to spend on more gear. 

Then met a random guy at a braai who had a kbox and told me where to go to get sorted. I am now starting to realise that nicotine goes hand in hand with an addictive personality as I read up about vaping and want to know more and yes, buy more 

So far only really nice people here with a bunch of knowledge they readily willing to share.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Feliks Karp said:


> I think I probably introduced myself already via a thread I made asking questions.
> 
> Typical twisp story, didn't know any better, which is stupid on my part since I have internet access, but I do manage to trip on flat surfaces more often than I should admit in public. I now wish I had the money back to spend on more gear.
> 
> Then met a random guy at a braai who had a kbox and told me where to go to get sorted. I am now starting to realise that nicotine goes hand in hand with an addictive personality as I read up about vaping and want to know more and yes, buy more
> 
> So far only really nice people here with a bunch of knowledge they readily willing to share.
> 
> Thanks!


Glad you officially introduced yourself @Feliks Karp ! Welcome on board! I like the way your profile picture seems to show your clumsy nature

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Zam said:


> Hi, Im zain I started vaping a week ago.


Most welcome @Zam. All the best with your vaping journey. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Jannas

Hi Guys,

Been a smoker for 18 odd years, Kicked it a month ago and is off the nic a few days now . Vaping since march.

I'm actively building coils and mixing some juices. My favourite local premium juices so far is definetly 
Paulies - Coffee Cake, Der Galgen - Mango Meringue, Mr Hardwicks - Debby Does Donuts and Opus - Rhapsody.

Configs:
Kbox 200 & iStick Pico paired with Aromamizer, Melo 3 Mini, Melo 2, Twisted Messes 2 & Pirate Flag
Geek Vape 521 Master Kit
200g/0.01g scale

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Jannas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been a smoker for 18 odd years, Kicked it a month ago and is off the nic a few days now . Vaping since march.
> 
> I'm actively building coils and mixing some juices. My favourite local premium juices so far is definetly
> Paulies - Coffee Cake, Der Galgen - Mango Meringue, Mr Hardwicks - Debby Does Donuts and Opus - Rhapsody.
> 
> Configs:
> Kbox 200 & iStick Pico paired with Aromamizer, Melo 3 Mini, Melo 2, Twisted Messes 2 & Pirate Flag
> Geek Vape 521 Master Kit
> 200g/0.01g scale


Most welcome to the forum. A huge congrats on kicking the stinky habit. You have very quickly built up an impressive set of gear and juices. Happy vaping and diying.


----------



## Jannas

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. A huge congrats on kicking the stinky habit. You have very quickly built up an impressive set of gear and juices. Happy vaping and diying.



Thank you for the welcome Andre. Yeah my vaping experience pretty much snowballed. 

Received the Aromamiser and pirate flags as gifts and looking to get the Avocado 24 next.

In time I'll be a respected mixologist and might even launch a juice line

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Greg Psaros said:


> What's up peeps! So it took me about 4-6 months to mentally prepare for one of the hardest things i have ever had to do. Quit smoking. I have tried many times in the past, the longest quitting time being about 3 days. After the mental preparation and growing to hate smoking more and more every day, my homie Peter from @ComplexChaos , hooked me up with a Subtank mini kit to start out, which has quickly turned into a hobby / obsession
> Now with a decent setup, 2 months and 9days down without one stinky after smoking quite heavily for about 13/14years. Good Times. Don't miss it at all.



Officially, welcome @Greg Psaros - better late than not
Congrats on your 2 months - great achievement!
Wishing you all the best with your vape journey from here on
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> Hi guys I'm Muhammad, been vaping on and off for about a year but got serious into it a month ago (trying to get off the stinkies), all previous gear has been rehomed and my current setup consists of:
> -RX200 (black and red, upgraded firmware to 250w)
> -Griffin 22 RTA (black)
> -DotMod Petri V2 with the Dotcap (black)
> -3 Samsung 25r's
> -3 LG HG2's
> -Nitecore D4 charger
> I've tried a variety of e liquids both international and local, international is an occasional treat but local is lekker, for me personally all Paulie's e liquid and a long list of favorites from The E Liquid Project keeps me happy and doesn't hurt the pocket too much ☺



Belated welcome @Moey_Ismail - i think we may have interacted on another thread
Congrats on the new vaping focus - that is amazing gear you have - enjoy!
All the best from here on


----------



## Silver

Stooge said:


> Howdy. From Joburg/Centurion. Been vaping off and on for a couple of years, via 3 different basic pen-style starter kits. Haven't been overly successful with them, to be honest. Recently got a couple of MPT3s and so far I'm impressed. They seem to be quite a step up! Of course my old pen-style batteries have now started to give up on me, and were not overly powerful to begin with, which I was told might be the reason my MPT3s with replacement VOCC = virtually zero flavour. So I'm looking into a 'proper' setup soon - trawling through a million and one reviews of each though trying to decide on which. Looks like a Kanger Topbox Mini kit is on the cards (unless anyone here gives me a reason to not go that route?).
> 
> Be warned - I have zero fear about asking a zillion noob questions, so might be rather chatty . Especially seeing as I haven't been overly successful with gear up till now.



Belated welcome @Stooge 
I will also vouch for the Toptank Mini as a good starting out tank. Nice that you can use commercial and rebuildable coils. Not sure if you got it already - i havent caught up with the rest of the thread
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Feliks Karp said:


> I think I probably introduced myself already via a thread I made asking questions.
> 
> Typical twisp story, didn't know any better, which is stupid on my part since I have internet access, but I do manage to trip on flat surfaces more often than I should admit in public. I now wish I had the money back to spend on more gear.
> 
> Then met a random guy at a braai who had a kbox and told me where to go to get sorted. I am now starting to realise that nicotine goes hand in hand with an addictive personality as I read up about vaping and want to know more and yes, buy more
> 
> So far only really nice people here with a bunch of knowledge they readily willing to share.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome @Feliks Karp 
Glad you found us and you are right, lots of experienced and helpful folk here
All the best with your vape journey from here - enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

Jannas said:


> Thank you for the welcome Andre. Yeah my vaping experience pretty much snowballed.
> 
> Received the Aromamiser and pirate flags as gifts and looking to get the Avocado 24 next.
> 
> In time I'll be a respected mixologist and might even launch a juice line




and about time to but I wont take the credit for your kit, that's your own doing


----------



## Jannas

Daniel Alves said:


> and about time to but I wont take the credit for your kit, that's your own doing


Ha ha, I give you and Timothy credit, you'll got me off the sigi's indirectly


----------



## Albert92

Hi all I'm Albert I am from alberton I smoked for 7 years. 
I started vaping 3 months ago. 
And I'm going strong. 
I am using a sigelei 90w tc
And a smok TF-RTA G2 tank

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome @Albert92 
This community really helped me so far. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Albert92 said:


> Hi all I'm Albert I am from alberton I smoked for 7 years.
> I started vaping 3 months ago.
> And I'm going strong.
> I am using a sigelei 90w tc
> And a smok TF-RTA G2 tank



Welcome to the forum @Albert92 - lovely avatar pic!
Congrats on the 3 months and going strong. Great achievement
Feel free to ask questions as you go along 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Mark121m

DrSirus-88 said:


> Welcome @Mark121m. Nice build man. Iv also recently gotten into coil building and having tons of fun with it. YouTube has become a good tool for ideas and the how to.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@DrSirus-88 ive been on youtube 1nce for the Goblin mini v2 Build there after its just been build until its correct for me. mostly its 2nd time its working right.


----------



## PsyCLown

Ahoy!

So I am Psy and I stumbled upon this forum to learn more about vapes and vaping.
I do not smoke and vaping interests me but not something I need or want to do really, just grab my friends on the odd occasion to have a taste.

So yeah, see you all around!


----------



## Stosta

PsyCLown said:


> Ahoy!
> 
> So I am Psy and I stumbled upon this forum to learn more about vapes and vaping.
> I do not smoke and vaping interests me but not something I need or want to do really, just grab my friends on the odd occasion to have a taste.
> 
> So yeah, see you all around!


Welcome to the forums @PsyCLown . Just a heads up, any of my friends dare to touch my vape and they're going to lose their hand, so hopefully your friends are better people than me!

I can't say I advocate vaping to a non-smoker, but wouldn't want to appear hypocritical either. On the plus side, the more people that are educated about vaping the better IMO. Anyway, I've blabbered enough, welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Hi all

Completely new at vaping with a twisp clearo device and will be depending on your input.

Thanks

BTW, I have been smoking since 1977 and got a scare when my doctor told me that my lungs were not looking too great. So stopped the cigs (40 a day) on 15th March 2016 and got the twisp. It helped a helluva lot with the withdrawal symptoms and I haven't touched a cig since.

Still looking for a better and cheaper option than a twisp - they are TOOOOO expensive with their juices - R180 for 20ml - ridiculous when other juices are less than half that price.

So if you can offer any advice regarding a decent starter kit, please place your comments on my thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/e-cigarette-advice.t23184/

Thanks
.
.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

PsyCLown said:


> Ahoy!
> 
> So I am Psy and I stumbled upon this forum to learn more about vapes and vaping.
> I do not smoke and vaping interests me but not something I need or want to do really, just grab my friends on the odd occasion to have a taste.
> 
> So yeah, see you all around!



Welcome to the forum @PsyCLown 
Lots of info here - so enjoy
My advice to you if you are not a smoker is rather stay away from the nicotine if you can
Lots of great zero milligram juices and flavours to keep you happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Completely new at vaping with a twisp clearo device and will be depending on your input.
> Thanks



Welcome to the forum @ddk1979 
Lots of info here and I am sure you will get great advice, if not already on other threads
I stopped smoking on the Twisp Clearo in Oct 2013. It worked for me. But I felt i wanted more. 
Today, there is a plethora of amazing higher powered devices and a wide juice selection to give you a great vape and its so much easier than it was back then.
I would say go for the TopTank Mini setup from Kanger. You can build your own coils and use commercial bought coils - and the flavour and intensity will be far better than the Clearo. They are stocked by several vendors on this forum. 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

ddk1979 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Completely new at vaping with a twisp clearo device and will be depending on your input.
> Thanks



Hey @ddk1979, firstly, welcome to the Forum, this is a awesome place, I am also fairly new to this forum, but in my short stay here I have met so many great people and made many friends and bugged the living hell out of a couple of people with questions and so, @Silver, @Rob Fisher, can vouch for that, lmao. I'm sure you will find this forum just as informative and helpful as I have, secondly, where about in Cape Town are you, if you want to have a chat, please feel free to contact me, I live in Paarl and work in Brackenfell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alexander Scott

Welcome to all the new members, @Jannas, @PsyCLown, @Albert92, @Falco Swanepoel, @VapeEscape, @Cerberus, @Mark121m, @V1L3, @Feliks Karp, @Zam. Enjoy your stay here, this is a great place for getting info and meeting great people, please don't be shy to ask questions. I apologize if I missed out some names.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @ddk1979
> 
> I would say go for the TopTank Mini setup from Kanger. You can build your own coils and use commercial bought coils - and the flavour and intensity will be far better than the Clearo. They are stocked by several vendors on this forum.
> 
> Enjoy



Thanks.

I opened up a thread at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/e-cigarette-advice.t23184/ regarding a setup - I see you posted a comment there as well.

Everyone has been very patient, kind and extremely helpful. Really seems as if this is a great forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Welcome newbies


----------



## Zacdaniel

brotiform said:


> Welcome newbies


Hi Grant.

Well I'm new here.

I generally don't do Forums these days but I got suggested to join the forum by Doug and Paulie.

I have been vaping for well over two years but only recently started getting into the community of vaping.
Started out back in the day on an Ego and went to a Kanger Sub tank then to a Kbox and so forth.
My current mods are a DripBox and an RX200.
I am mostly a dripper person as I prefer the building process.

I have been mixing for quite a while and have been honing the craft. Been working for a few months on some flavours that I use as my ADV's.
Maybe in the future I might do a line or something but for now it's all about the art of mixing and teaching myself the art.


----------



## Stosta

Zacdaniel said:


> Hi Grant.
> 
> Well I'm new here.
> 
> I generally don't do Forums these days but I got suggested to join the forum by Doug and Paulie.
> 
> I have been vaping for well over two years but only recently started getting into the community of vaping.
> Started out back in the day on an Ego and went to a Kanger Sub tank then to a Kbox and so forth.
> My current mods are a DripBox and an RX200.
> I am mostly a dripper person as I prefer the building process.
> 
> I have been mixing for quite a while and have been honing the craft. Been working for a few months on some flavours that I use as my ADV's.
> Maybe in the future I might do a line or something but for now it's all about the art of mixing and teaching myself the art.


Hi @Zacdaniel ! Welcome to the forums!

You definitely seem to know what you're doing, it's always nice to have someone join who already knows exactly what they're doing! Hope you find a home here with us, and can give us a tip or two on the DIY front!

This is where our juice makers seem to congregate...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-72#post-370509

Have fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zacdaniel said:


> Hi Grant.
> 
> Well I'm new here.
> 
> I generally don't do Forums these days but I got suggested to join the forum by Doug and Paulie.
> 
> I have been vaping for well over two years but only recently started getting into the community of vaping.
> Started out back in the day on an Ego and went to a Kanger Sub tank then to a Kbox and so forth.
> My current mods are a DripBox and an RX200.
> I am mostly a dripper person as I prefer the building process.
> 
> I have been mixing for quite a while and have been honing the craft. Been working for a few months on some flavours that I use as my ADV's.
> Maybe in the future I might do a line or something but for now it's all about the art of mixing and teaching myself the art.


Most welcome to the forum, @Zacdaniel. Glad you joined so we can gain from your expertise. And force you to share some of your DIY recipe gems. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacklung

Hi All, Warren here. Long time smoker 40 years at pack day....eish.. Tried many times to use patches , will power , etc to kick the stinkies. 2 weeks ago I walked past the twisp kiosk in Bayside Cape Town and decided hell give it a try. I bought a Twisp Areo with some Tabacco flavoured juice 18mg Nicotine ( idea been to bulsh*t the mind into thinking its like a normal smoke !). Must say that i've not craved for cig at all  ( all the other times i tried after the 3rd day i was running around looking for a spare pack / loose one ). Should have gone this route a long time ago....

The Twisp Areo is a little "problematic / inconsistent " but hell , its so far done what i wanted it to. I'll be looking to start re-coiling the atomisers ( found this to be the unreliable part, have had about 5 commercial coils that lasted like 2 hours.. )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alexander Scott

Welcome to the forum @Zacdaniel & @Blacklung, please feel free to ask questions and browse the forum, there is a lot of Vaping knowledge here, and cogratz on kicking the stinkie habbit!


----------



## brotiform

Welcome


----------



## Andre

Blacklung said:


> Hi All, Warren here. Long time smoker 40 years at pack day....eish.. Tried many times to use patches , will power , etc to kick the stinkies. 2 weeks ago I walked past the twisp kiosk in Bayside Cape Town and decided hell give it a try. I bought a Twisp Areo with some Tabacco flavoured juice 18mg Nicotine ( idea been to bulsh*t the mind into thinking its like a normal smoke !). Must say that i've not craved for cig at all  ( all the other times i tried after the 3rd day i was running around looking for a spare pack / loose one ). Should have gone this route a long time ago....
> 
> The Twisp Areo is a little "problematic / inconsistent " but hell , its so far done what i wanted it to. I'll be looking to start re-coiling the atomisers ( found this to be the unreliable part, have had about 5 commercial coils that lasted like 2 hours.. )


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. You have done the hard yards. Your sense of taste should be starting to recover right about now. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Stosta

Blacklung said:


> Hi All, Warren here. Long time smoker 40 years at pack day....eish.. Tried many times to use patches , will power , etc to kick the stinkies. 2 weeks ago I walked past the twisp kiosk in Bayside Cape Town and decided hell give it a try. I bought a Twisp Areo with some Tabacco flavoured juice 18mg Nicotine ( idea been to bulsh*t the mind into thinking its like a normal smoke !). Must say that i've not craved for cig at all  ( all the other times i tried after the 3rd day i was running around looking for a spare pack / loose one ). Should have gone this route a long time ago....
> 
> The Twisp Areo is a little "problematic / inconsistent " but hell , its so far done what i wanted it to. I'll be looking to start re-coiling the atomisers ( found this to be the unreliable part, have had about 5 commercial coils that lasted like 2 hours.. )


Welcome @Blacklung ! You'll find plenty of ex-Twispers on here, with the most common problems being leaking, the cost of coils and that sort of thing. Despite that, Twisp still have a great reputation for simply getting people away from smoking and into vaping! You should definitely consider paying a visit to one of the Cape Town vendors represented here, and have a look at other (cheaper and more effective) vaping options! But should you have any questions, we will all do our best to assist!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cloudgeek

Hi all, 
Im from the Wes rand of JHB and started vaping about a year and a half ago. Im still smoking cigs inbetween but looking at going towards vaping only when the time is right. 
When I started out I used a twisp then went over to a iStick mini a few months down the line, currently im using an Evic VTC mini with tron, I prefer the nickel coils in it as they seem more consistent with the 30pg/70vg blends. Ive also quite recently started making my own juice, been interesting getting the flavour right....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twincam 16

Hi guys I've been watching this group for a week and decided to join. I have to say that I think you guys are an awesome community. I am from Cape Town and started vaping about two months ago, starting off with a cuboid topped by a bellus. The vaping bug then bit me hard and I upgraded after a few weeks to a RX200 and griffin and recently aquired a moonshot. My boss introduced me to vaping. I started vaping to get off the stinkies, which is working extremely well. I have been smoking about 5 stinkies a day for 9 years and I'm currently down to one stinky day. Almost off them stinkies lol. I hope to learn alot from everyone and I'm sure that I will enjoy myself on this forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokGuy

Hey all,

From JHB, Roodepoort area. Bought a twisp to start replacing hubbly (got too much of an effort). I now am the proud owner of the new Smok Nano kits. I absolutely love it and it is miles above the Twisp. Hopefully it will last long enough, as I am already looking at upgrading. Just want mooooore. Hope to learn some cool stuff, want to start making my own coils and looking for the perfect flavors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Twincam 16 said:


> Hi guys I've been watching this group for a week and decided to join. I have to say that I think you guys are an awesome community. I am from Cape Town and started vaping about two months ago, starting off with a cuboid topped by a bellus. The vaping bug then bit me hard and I upgraded after a few weeks to a RX200 and griffin and recently aquired a moonshot. My boss introduced me to vaping. I started vaping to get off the stinkies, which is working extremely well. I have been smoking about 5 stinkies a day for 9 years and I'm currently down to one stinky day. Almost off them stinkies lol. I hope to learn alot from everyone and I'm sure that I will enjoy myself on this forum.


Most welcome to the forum. Yip, you have the bug no doubt. All the best with your vaping journey, wishing you riddance of that final stinky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

SmokGuy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> From JHB, Roodepoort area. Bought a twisp to start replacing hubbly (got too much of an effort). I now am the proud owner of the new Smok Nano kits. I absolutely love it and it is miles above the Twisp. Hopefully it will last long enough, as I am already looking at upgrading. Just want mooooore. Hope to learn some cool stuff, want to start making my own coils and looking for the perfect flavors.


Most welcome to the forum. Yip, one needs moooore - for backup you know!. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206

Zacdaniel said:


> Hi Grant.
> 
> Well I'm new here.
> 
> I generally don't do Forums these days but I got suggested to join the forum by Doug and Paulie.
> 
> I have been vaping for well over two years but only recently started getting into the community of vaping.
> Started out back in the day on an Ego and went to a Kanger Sub tank then to a Kbox and so forth.
> My current mods are a DripBox and an RX200.
> I am mostly a dripper person as I prefer the building process.
> 
> I have been mixing for quite a while and have been honing the craft. Been working for a few months on some flavours that I use as my ADV's.
> Maybe in the future I might do a line or something but for now it's all about the art of mixing and teaching myself the art.


Hows the dripbox? Im gonna get one soon, just wanted to know if you have some tips or tricks to get the best out of it

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Hey @Twincam 16 and @SmokGuy !

Welcome to the forums! Glad you decided to step into the fray and join us! Always nice to have other voices to add to our commmunity, looking forward to having both of your voices on here too. You guys got favourite juices at the moment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Zacdaniel said:


> Hi Grant.
> 
> Well I'm new here.
> 
> I generally don't do Forums these days but I got suggested to join the forum by Doug and Paulie.
> 
> I have been vaping for well over two years but only recently started getting into the community of vaping.
> Started out back in the day on an Ego and went to a Kanger Sub tank then to a Kbox and so forth.
> My current mods are a DripBox and an RX200.
> I am mostly a dripper person as I prefer the building process.
> 
> I have been mixing for quite a while and have been honing the craft. Been working for a few months on some flavours that I use as my ADV's.
> Maybe in the future I might do a line or something but for now it's all about the art of mixing and teaching myself the art.


Small world.

Welcome Zac.

You been well?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SmokGuy

Stosta said:


> Hey @Twincam 16 and @SmokGuy !
> 
> Welcome to the forums! Glad you decided to step into the fray and join us! Always nice to have other voices to add to our commmunity, looking forward to having both of your voices on here too. You guys got favourite juices at the moment?



I only have 3 at this point. Getting some more this afternoon with a new tank. My Smok Nano is not even a week old and already getting a bigger tank. I can see how this new hobby is going to eat into my budget, at this point I don't even care.

Flavours are:

Creamy Clouds - Fizzy Passion Fruit and Lemonade
Hazeworks - Cumulus
Twisp Zero - Rebel (some leftovers from when I joined the dark side)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

SmokGuy said:


> I only have 3 at this point. Getting some more this afternoon with a new tank. My Smok Nano is not even a week old and already getting a bigger tank. I can see how this new hobby is going to eat into my budget, at this point I don't even care.
> 
> Flavours are:
> 
> Creamy Clouds - Fizzy Passion Fruit and Lemonade
> Hazeworks - Cumulus
> Twisp Zero - Rebel (some leftovers from when I joined the dark side)


Couple of people recommending the Creamy Clouds lately, going to have to try it out! Do yourself a flavour (see what I did there?), I strongly recommend some XXX from Vapour Mountain, and some Debbie Does Donuts!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokGuy

I read about that DDD flavour. Think I will get some of that to try as well. So many choices. Looking forward to finding "the One."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

SmokGuy said:


> I read about that DDD flavour. Think I will get some of that to try as well. So many choices. Looking forward to finding "the One."



You honestly can't go wrong on Hardwicks' Smackaroon or Debbie Does Donuts ️

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Creamy Clouds Juicy Peary realy is a nice juice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Welcome and that's a nice setup you have I also have the ijust2 the best thing I did was get my ijust2 a cleito tank best flavor for me and tons of clouds


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the new members
@SmokGuy , @Twincam 16 , @Cloudgeek , @Zacdaniel , @Blacklung 
Enjoy your stay and wishing you all the best for your vaping journeys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maknash

Hey all,

Im Nash from jhb Ive been vaping for about a year and a half now and for some foolish reason I have only found this forum now.
I started with a twisp and quickly went through a whole bunch of different mods and RTA's at the moment I am using a noisy cricket with a Goblin mini and really loving it looking forward to learning as much as possible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Maknash said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Im Nash from jhb Ive been vaping for about a year and a half now and for some foolish reason I have only found this forum now.
> I started with a twisp and quickly went through a whole bunch of different mods and RTA's at the moment I am using a noisy cricket with a Goblin mini and really loving it looking forward to learning as much as possible.



Welcome to the forum @Maknash - glad you found it
Congrats on the year and a half of vaping -
Wicked gear you have - cricket and all 
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Welcome @Maknash , enjoy your stay


----------



## Mark121m

Maknash said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Im Nash from jhb Ive been vaping for about a year and a half now and for some foolish reason I have only found this forum now.
> I started with a twisp and quickly went through a whole bunch of different mods and RTA's at the moment I am using a noisy cricket with a Goblin mini and really loving it looking forward to learning as much as possible.



Hey Nash Welcome.

Have a great day
Vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Switchy

Good day Everyone,

Switchy here, also from Cape Town.

I stopped smoking (cold turkey), end of March 2015 after 9 years of smoking, peaking at roughly a packet a day.

My first e-cig was the Twisp clearo, which I thought back then was quite cool. Upgraded to some Nautilus Vision Spinner, bought from Vapour Mountain. Lost that in the Alps (while on training in Germany), and ended up buying a Vape V8 from Vape N1 City.
Didn't enjoy the Vape much, but smoked it for about 6 months, before upgrading to a Kangertech Subox Mini. Big thanks to *@SamuraiTheVapor* for sorting me out.

This past weekend I visited both *Vape Kartel* and *Vape Mob*, and man, what a small difference in Service between 2 vendors can do for one's experience.

I would like to thank *Vape Kartel* for being extremely helpful and patient with a vapenoob like myself. 

Ended up with walking out of there with new dripper, some liquid, some coil wire, but most importantly, a massive smile on my face. I will definitely be visiting you guys again soon!

Oh and thanks to *ecigssa, *GREAT forum guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Tagging @KieranD & @capetocuba to see this.

You've just won yourself a great customer

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Switchy - cool name
Congrats on quitting the smokes - great achievement
Interested to hear about losing your mod in the Alps - lol
Enjoy the forum and all the best from here on


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Welcome to all the new vapers, always great to see the family growing


----------



## Andre

Switchy said:


> Good day Everyone,
> 
> Switchy here, also from Cape Town.
> 
> I stopped smoking (cold turkey), end of March 2015 after 9 years of smoking, peaking at roughly a packet a day.
> 
> My first e-cig was the Twisp clearo, which I thought back then was quite cool. Upgraded to some Nautilus Vision Spinner, bought from Vapour Mountain. Lost that in the Alps (while on training in Germany), and ended up buying a Vape V8 from Vape N1 City.
> Didn't enjoy the Vape much, but smoked it for about 6 months, before upgrading to a Kangertech Subox Mini. Big thanks to *@SamuraiTheVapor* for sorting me out.
> 
> This past weekend I visited both *Vape Kartel* and *Vape Mob*, and man, what a small difference in Service between 2 vendors can do for one's experience.
> 
> I would like to thank *Vape Kartel* for being extremely helpful and patient with a vapenoob like myself.
> 
> Ended up with walking out of there with new dripper, some liquid, some coil wire, but most importantly, a massive smile on my face. I will definitely be visiting you guys again soon!
> 
> Oh and thanks to *ecigssa, *GREAT forum guys!


Most welcome to the forum. Yes, in this game it is the service that counts. Happy vaping.

Kudos to @SamuraiTheVapor and @capetocuba et al.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Maknash said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Im Nash from jhb Ive been vaping for about a year and a half now and for some foolish reason I have only found this forum now.
> I started with a twisp and quickly went through a whole bunch of different mods and RTA's at the moment I am using a noisy cricket with a Goblin mini and really loving it looking forward to learning as much as possible.


hi @Maknash welcome to the forum 

what build are you running in the goblin mini on the cricket ?


----------



## Claudio

Hi MY name is Claudio
I'm 23 and i am from Centurion. I am new to Vaping but my main reason for Vaping was to stop smoking cigarettes. I have been Vaping for 2 months now and enjoying it i am using a SMOK -MICRO oNE (R80 with a TFV4 Micro) and using Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits and Creamy Clouds Pear&Caramel juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Welcome @Switchy and @Claudio , have an awesome stay and if you need any help woth anything feel free to ask away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cerberus

Welcome @Maknash


----------



## Silver

Claudio said:


> Hi MY name is Claudio
> I'm 23 and i am from Centurion. I am new to Vaping but my main reason for Vaping was to stop smoking cigarettes. I have been Vaping for 2 months now and enjoying it i am using a SMOK -MICRO oNE (R80 with a TFV4 Micro) and using Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits and Creamy Clouds Pear&Caramel juices



Welcome to the forum @Claudio 
Congrats on the two months!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Maknash

@shaunnadan I'm running a very basic twisted coil that's @ 0.7 ohms I had a clapton coil but seemed to burn now with the twisted coil it runs much happier, thanks everyone for the warm welcome @brotiform @Cerberus @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adiel baker

Hi, Im Adiel,

Looking to learn new tricks and so forth.

I'm sure I will learn loads on this platform.


----------



## brotiform

Welcome @adiel baker , enjoy your stay , this forum is a wealth of information


----------



## Morras12

Hi everyone, Morné here... Started vaping about a month ago... Was never a smoker so only vaping 0mg nic juices  why start? Because the flavours, clouds and equipment is really intriguing lol... current setup is a Evic VTC Mini with a UD Bellus RTA. Have a arctic v8 mini which im selling, loving rebuildables more... Juices I'm currently vaping is NCV Milked, Snatch Monkey man, Mr Hardwicks Debbie does doughnuts, Nostalgia Red Killer, Nostalgia Yogichew, and Stardust Oreo milkshake (hate it though)...

Anyways joined the forum to learn more about the subject of vaping, suggestions of mods, tanks and juices


----------



## brotiform

Welcome @Morras12 , sounds like you're on the right track! Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome. Enjoy the community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

adiel baker said:


> Hi, Im Adiel,
> 
> Looking to learn new tricks and so forth.
> 
> I'm sure I will learn loads on this platform.



Welcome to the forum @adiel baker 
Lots to learn here, just browse around and feel free to ask questions as you go
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Switchy @Claudio @Morras12 @adiel baker . Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Morras12 said:


> Hi everyone, Morné here... Started vaping about a month ago... Was never a smoker so only vaping 0mg nic juices  why start? Because the flavours, clouds and equipment is really intriguing lol... current setup is a Evic VTC Mini with a UD Bellus RTA. Have a arctic v8 mini which im selling, loving rebuildables more... Juices I'm currently vaping is NCV Milked, Snatch Monkey man, Mr Hardwicks Debbie does doughnuts, Nostalgia Red Killer, Nostalgia Yogichew, and Stardust Oreo milkshake (hate it though)...
> 
> Anyways joined the forum to learn more about the subject of vaping, suggestions of mods, tanks and juices



Welcome @Morras12 
Good to hear you on zero nic if you werent a smoker
Enjoy the forum and your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Welcome to the forums @Morras12 ! Glad to see another DDD lover on here! And to you too @adiel baker ! No doubt there will be plenty for you to learn here, including what it means to need everything that comes out!


----------



## CloudSurfer

Welcome to all the new people on the forum.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewwybukka

Hi everyone!

New kid on the block here! Just shopped a Kangertech Subvod Mega TC Kit 2 days ago at Sir Vape and loving it so far. Viva-No-More-Cigarettes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Chewwybukka said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New kid on the block here! Just shopped a Kangertech Subvod Mega TC Kit 2 days ago at Sir Vape and loving it so far. Viva-No-More-Cigarettes!


Welcome @Chewwybukka ! Even though I'm more of a pro-Empire kind of guy I can still appreciate the nick  Good choice on the Kangertech, can't go wrong with them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Welcome @Chewwybukka , congrats on quitting and welcome! Good choice of starter kit , enjoy your stay and feel free ask questions and get involved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chewwybukka said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New kid on the block here! Just shopped a Kangertech Subvod Mega TC Kit 2 days ago at Sir Vape and loving it so far. Viva-No-More-Cigarettes!


Most welcome to the forum. All the best with you vaping journey and kicking the stinky habit. Keep us updated please. And do shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cerberus

Welcome @Chewwybukka


----------



## Silver

Chewwybukka said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New kid on the block here! Just shopped a Kangertech Subvod Mega TC Kit 2 days ago at Sir Vape and loving it so far. Viva-No-More-Cigarettes!



Welcome to the forum @Chewwybukka 
Big congrats on the 2 days! You are doing a great thing!
Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask questions as you go


----------



## MarcoF

Hi guys. 
That's a vaper from Italy, so please be patient with my English  
Vaping since 2009 while stopping smoking. After 2 years stopped with vapour. 
Then again smoking at 2013, and stopped again at the end of 2015, while start vaping again. Lol!! 
My father died because of smoking, and I don't want to loose my 3 sons and my family. My wife maybe will kill me for vaping shopping  
Atom used at the moment: subtank, toptank, phenomenon clone, Plato, Nautilus mini, Wismec theorem, Ehpro bachelor with coil mainly made of hard nichel (love it!! ) and SS316, on yihi Sx 350 ml, vtc mini, minivolt and a new eleaf Pico. 
Love both M2L and DL.
Vaping tabacco organic eliquid (La Tabaccheria, an Italian brand) and even try to produce them on my own (from pure burley tobacco and PG). Even like flavour from Lord of the Juice, Flavourart (Italian company) and The Perfumer Apprentice. 
I think that's all  
Bye 
MarcoF 


Edit: I've been in jhb for 5 days for work and love your country!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moolies86

Hey every one,I'm jacques,originally from jhb but living in the northern cape ATM  not a big fan of the Kalahari lol think I've seen one vapor here in 2 years,he actually was the one that convinced me to give up the stinkies and start vaping,unfortunately he was just passing through so I'm literary stuck in the desert all alone lol

I stumbled onto your forum while browsing the net looking to buy a e-cig,and can't even begin to explain how helpful it has been,thanks go your forum I found a great vendor and saved myself roughly 300 bucks on my joyetech aio,getting it tomorrow so I'm super amped  the joyetech wasn't my first choice but Dew to stock decided to get it and keep it as a spare for when I upgrade,lol sooooo many flavors to choose from,I went for Debbie does donuts and horny imp by voodoo juice,not sure if those are good for adv ?and if there are any suggestions for a ex smoker

Thank you for the amazing forum and helping me make the first step to getting rid of the stinkies for good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Welcome @MarcoF and @moolies86 , great introductions by both of you!

Hope you enjoy your stay at ecigssa , you'll find a great deal of information , giggles and bargains on board

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moolies86

brotiform said:


> Welcome @MarcoF and @moolies86 , great introductions by both of you!
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay at ecigssa , you'll find a great deal of information , giggles and bargains on board



Thanx @brotiform really looking forward to having my first drag on the aio lol but already planning on a new mod to spoil myself for my 1st month stinkies free,still deciding between the evic vtc mini and kangertech top box mini lol


----------



## brotiform

Evic vtc mini is a great little device and is my personal favorite between the mini mods!
My suggestion is to grab some cubis 0.5 ohm coils and keep an eye on the classifieds for a vtc mini + rta deal 

Then you'll have your stealthy AIO device for on the go vaping , plus a vtc mini and tank to start learning how to wick and coil for bigger clouds and flavour.
It's really not difficult to get the coils and wick done but it takes time and patience to make them look as great as some of the builds in the "dem builds" thread.

If you have any questions on anything be sure to use the search function and see if it's been covered already , and if not , ask away 
Debbie does donuts is also an amazing adv , you're going to love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## moolies86

brotiform said:


> Evic vtc mini is a great little device and is my personal favorite between the mini mods!
> My suggestion is to grab some cubis 0.5 ohm coils and keep an eye on the classifieds for a vtc mini + rta deal
> 
> Then you'll have your stealthy AIO device for on the go vaping , plus a vtc mini and tank to start learning how to wick and coil for bigger clouds and flavour.
> It's really not difficult to get the coils and wick done but it takes time and patience to make them look as great as some of the builds in the "dem builds" thread.
> 
> If you have any questions on anything be sure to use the search function and see if it's been covered already , and if not , ask away
> Debbie does donuts is also an amazing adv , you're going to love it


 Thank you for the advice,will use this month to educate myself,but from what ive seen on the forum i will get there in no time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

moolies86 said:


> Thank you for the advice,will use this month to educate myself,but from what ive seen on the forum i will get there in no time



@moolies86 , no problem , let me know if you need anything further and I'll help out where possible

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

MarcoF said:


> Hi guys.
> That's a vaper from Italy, so please be patient with my English
> Vaping since 2009 while stopping smoking. After 2 years stopped with vapour.
> Then again smoking at 2013, and stopped again at the end of 2015, while start vaping again. Lol!!
> My father died because of smoking, and I don't want to loose my 3 sons and my family. My wife maybe will kill me for vaping shopping
> Atom used at the moment: subtank, toptank, phenomenon clone, Plato, Nautilus mini, Wismec theorem, Ehpro bachelor with coil mainly made of hard nichel (love it!! ) and SS316, on yihi Sx 350 ml, vtc mini, minivolt and a new eleaf Pico.
> Love both M2L and DL.
> Vaping tabacco organic eliquid (La Tabaccheria, an Italian brand) and even try to produce them on my own (from pure burley tobacco and PG). Even like flavour from Lord of the Juice, Flavourart (Italian company) and The Perfumer Apprentice.
> I think that's all
> Bye
> MarcoF
> 
> 
> Edit: I've been in jhb for 5 days for work and love your country!!



Welcome to the forum @MarcoF - thanks for the intro
Congrats on the vaping - you have great gear
Great to have you here - hoping you enjoy your stay
Have been to your country twice and I loved it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

moolies86 said:


> Hey every one,I'm jacques,originally from jhb but living in the northern cape ATM  not a big fan of the Kalahari lol think I've seen one vapor here in 2 years,he actually was the one that convinced me to give up the stinkies and start vaping,unfortunately he was just passing through so I'm literary stuck in the desert all alone lol
> 
> I stumbled onto your forum while browsing the net looking to buy a e-cig,and can't even begin to explain how helpful it has been,thanks go your forum I found a great vendor and saved myself roughly 300 bucks on my joyetech aio,getting it tomorrow so I'm super amped  the joyetech wasn't my first choice but Dew to stock decided to get it and keep it as a spare for when I upgrade,lol sooooo many flavors to choose from,I went for Debbie does donuts and horny imp by voodoo juice,not sure if those are good for adv ?and if there are any suggestions for a ex smoker
> 
> Thank you for the amazing forum and helping me make the first step to getting rid of the stinkies for good



Welcome to the forum @moolies86 
Glad you found us
Big congrats on the steps taken to quit the stinkies and wishing you all the best for your vaping journey

Debbie Does Donuts is great. Havent tried horny imp. 
The juice journey can be long and challenging. What might help is keeping an eye on the E-liquid review threads. They are sorted by manufacturer (most of which are available from vendors on the forum) and there are lots of great informative reviews there from the members. It might give you some good ideas.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

MarcoF said:


> Hi guys.
> That's a vaper from Italy, so please be patient with my English
> Vaping since 2009 while stopping smoking. After 2 years stopped with vapour.
> Then again smoking at 2013, and stopped again at the end of 2015, while start vaping again. Lol!!
> My father died because of smoking, and I don't want to loose my 3 sons and my family. My wife maybe will kill me for vaping shopping
> Atom used at the moment: subtank, toptank, phenomenon clone, Plato, Nautilus mini, Wismec theorem, Ehpro bachelor with coil mainly made of hard nichel (love it!! ) and SS316, on yihi Sx 350 ml, vtc mini, minivolt and a new eleaf Pico.
> Love both M2L and DL.
> Vaping tabacco organic eliquid (La Tabaccheria, an Italian brand) and even try to produce them on my own (from pure burley tobacco and PG). Even like flavour from Lord of the Juice, Flavourart (Italian company) and The Perfumer Apprentice.
> I think that's all
> Bye
> MarcoF
> 
> 
> Edit: I've been in jhb for 5 days for work and love your country!!


Most welcome to the forum, @MarcoF. All of us have that problem with the wives! Great gear you have going there. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

moolies86 said:


> Hey every one,I'm jacques,originally from jhb but living in the northern cape ATM  not a big fan of the Kalahari lol think I've seen one vapor here in 2 years,he actually was the one that convinced me to give up the stinkies and start vaping,unfortunately he was just passing through so I'm literary stuck in the desert all alone lol
> 
> I stumbled onto your forum while browsing the net looking to buy a e-cig,and can't even begin to explain how helpful it has been,thanks go your forum I found a great vendor and saved myself roughly 300 bucks on my joyetech aio,getting it tomorrow so I'm super amped  the joyetech wasn't my first choice but Dew to stock decided to get it and keep it as a spare for when I upgrade,lol sooooo many flavors to choose from,I went for Debbie does donuts and horny imp by voodoo juice,not sure if those are good for adv ?and if there are any suggestions for a ex smoker
> 
> Thank you for the amazing forum and helping me make the first step to getting rid of the stinkies for good


Most welcome to the forum @moolies86. I am sure you will get to love the Kalahari - takes about 7 years!

Also look at the Eleaf Pico kit here if you want small and cute, but both the Toptank Mini kit and Evic VTC Mini are great gear too.

Check out this thread for good juices: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @moolies86. I am sure you will get to love the Kalahari - takes about 7 years!
> 
> Also look at the Eleaf Pico kit here if you want small and cute, but both the Toptank Mini kit and Evic VTC Mini are great gear too.
> 
> Check out this thread for good juices: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/


Thank you andre,I was looking at the evic vtc as a first choice and then decided on the istick pico because of all the great reviews on the site,unfortunately just before I could order all of them were sold out on cape club  lol but just fired up the aio and don't think its going to leave my hand for the next 3 hourslol will be buying the istick pico next month but damn this aio has surprised me so much,thought it was going to be like the twisp but its a million times better,going to cpt in 2 weeks time,then I will get scream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

moolies86 said:


> Thank you andre,I was looking at the evic vtc as a first choice and then decided on the istick pico because of all the great reviews on the site,unfortunately just before I could order all of them were sold out on cape club  lol but just fired up the aio and don't think its going to leave my hand for the next 3 hourslol will be buying the istick pico next month but damn this aio has surprised me so much,thought it was going to be like the twisp but its a million times better,going to cpt in 2 weeks time,then I will get scream


Great stuff. Shops to visit in Cape Town are: 

*Vape Cartel*, Shop 15E - The Village Square, 160 Main Road, Plumstead, 7801. Just PM @capetocuba if you have any questions for them.

*Foggas Vape Lounge*, Corner of Belvedere Road and Milldene Road, ROndebosch/Claremont, Cape Town. PM @whatalotigot for queries.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## circles

Hi all, just thought I'd introduce myself. 

Started out with a Twisp about a year and a half ago and sadly reverted back to cigarettes a few months later.

Now I have a Pico that I love and not going back ever again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86

circles said:


> Hi all, just thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> Started out with a Twisp about a year and a half ago and sadly reverted back to cigarettes a few months later.
> 
> Now I have a Pico that I love and not going back ever again.


Hey circles 
Can't wait to get myself a pico lol my first day without a stinky in more than a year and haven't even started craving one


----------



## moolies86

Lol still a long road ahead


----------



## circles

moolies86 said:


> Hey circles
> Can't wait to get myself a pico lol my first day without a stinky in more than a year and haven't even started craving one



Awesome, nice going! I had my last on Tuesday morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

circles said:


> Hi all, just thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> Started out with a Twisp about a year and a half ago and sadly reverted back to cigarettes a few months later.
> 
> Now I have a Pico that I love and not going back ever again.


Most welcome to the forum. Love that littlest Pico. What are you using on top of it?
All the best with your vaping journey and kicking the stinky habit. Do not be too hard on yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Welcome @circles 

Good going on the pico , and great effort on quitting smoking 

Hope you enjoy your stay , look forward to seeing you around the forums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## circles

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Love that littlest Pico. What are you using on top of it?
> All the best with your vaping journey and kicking the stinky habit. Do not be too hard on yourself.



Thanks Andre. I'm still using the Melo 3 that came with it in the kit but I'm getting a Subtank Mini this weekend so I can start trying my hand at RBA's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

circles said:


> Thanks Andre. I'm still using the Melo 3 that came with it in the kit but I'm getting a Subtank Mini this weekend so I can start trying my hand at RBA's.


You do know that there is a RBA unit for the Melo 3, @circles? Only R80 and for me it is an easy build and works great. Find it here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## circles

Andre said:


> You do know that there is a RBA unit for the Melo 3, @circles? Only R80 and for me it is an easy build and works great. Find it here.



Awesome, thanks for that @Andre. I see that unit is for the Melo 2 though, so will it fit in the Melo 3 Mini?



brotiform said:


> Welcome @circles
> 
> Good going on the pico , and great effort on quitting smoking
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay , look forward to seeing you around the forums



Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

circles said:


> Awesome, thanks for that @Andre. I see that unit is for the Melo 2 though, so will it fit in the Melo 3 Mini?


Yes, it does. I am using it in my Melo3 Mini. @Sir Vape do consider changing that title on your web site to: 
*iJust 2 / Melo 2 and 3 Rebuildable Head*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## circles

Andre said:


> Yes, it does. I am using it in my Melo3 Mini. @Sir Vape do consider changing that title on your web site to:
> *iJust 2 / Melo 2 and 3 Rebuildable Head*



Cool thanks, I'm going to order myself one today.


----------



## Andre

circles said:


> Cool thanks, I'm going to order myself one today.


And just to be complete, the cCell 0.9 ohm Ceramic coils works perfectly in there. These are not rebuildable, but last a long time (at least a month) if you do not get a dud. The ones Sir Vape has at the moment are from a new batch and seems to be good from all reports on here. I have used 2 of them without any problems. Link here.


----------



## OhmBoy

good day guys, hope you all having a great friday. My vaping journey started of with a twisp( thank god i have left the darkside and found the light). My buddy @Zahz introduced me into vaping. I decided to get an Istick Pico kit as a starter kit, a nice small yet surprisingly amazing kit. I have tasted some juices while getting my kit and have to say our local juices are really great, and your aren't limited, there's a flavour to suit everyone's tastebuds. I decided to get a bottle of Debbie Does Doughnuts and enjoying it thus far. 
Thank you all in this forum and hope to see you guys around and learn from you all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hcassim

Hi All been vaping for about 2 months, my first mod(cuboid) and tank(Smok) which sadly was lost in CPT, while breaking the Guinness record for the biggest crochet blanket at 17800sqm. Well luckly I purchased the mini cuboid as a back up , which really came in as a back up, from there on have a IPV5 and a bellus tank and loving it. Happy vaping peeps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cerberus

Welcome @Hcassim and @OhmBoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

OhmBoy said:


> good day guys, hope you all having a great friday. My vaping journey started of with a twisp( thank god i have left the darkside and found the light). My buddy @Zahz introduced me into vaping. I decided to get an Istick Pico kit as a starter kit, a nice small yet surprisingly amazing kit. I have tasted some juices while getting my kit and have to say our local juices are really great, and your aren't limited, there's a flavour to suit everyone's tastebuds. I decided to get a bottle of Debbie Does Doughnuts and enjoying it thus far.
> Thank you all in this forum and hope to see you guys around and learn from you all.


Most welcome to the forum. You have a great mentor in @Zahz. That Pico is amazing. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Hcassim said:


> Hi All been vaping for about 2 months, my first mod(cuboid) and tank(Smok) which sadly was lost in CPT, while breaking the Guinness record for the biggest crochet blanket at 17800sqm. Well luckly I purchased the mini cuboid as a back up , which really came in as a back up, from there on have a IPV5 and a bellus tank and loving it. Happy vaping peeps


Most welcome to the forum. You have great vaping gear. That is a big blanket - is that the blanket in your avatar pic - cannot make it out properly? Happy vaping.


----------



## Hcassim

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. You have great vaping gear. That is a big blanket - is that the blanket in your avatar pic - cannot make it out properly? Happy vaping.



Yes it is -- comes to approximately 10383 blankets

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Umar Osman

Hi guys and girls 
My names Umar been a vaper since last year June and 8 months now no cigs. I've got a smok tfv4 and rx200. Started off with a eleaf istick 60w. Own 3 tanks and two mods now. Smok, melo2 and ijust2. Mods is rolo and xcube. 
I'm a student studying civil engineering. Nice to be on this site and I'm from centurion. Nice meeting you guys and having help in spilt seconds
Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

I've fail to get by this thread often... but welcome to all the new members.



Hcassim said:


> Yes it is -- comes to approximately 10383 blankets
> View attachment 55737



Great picture, a lot of work went into making that if from cloth scrapes.

As a side... my ex didn't work all the years from when she first got pregnant until our son was in high school. But she got bored when he started school. So we set up a new business for her, a quilt shop/antique shop where all the supplies for making quilts, classes teaching how to make them, patterns that she made and I had printed, and antiques could be bought. We hired my cousin to work there full time so she could come and go as she pleased, and I bought the antiques on my endless business trips all over the western US, Alaska and Hawaii and had them shipped to the shop. So I learned alot about textiles and the massive amount of handwork put into making quilts and such like your blanket. Even if machine sewed, cut apart and resewed for quilts/blankets there is a ton of prep handwork.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hcassim

Welcome to the new members 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

Umar Osman said:


> Hi guys and girls
> My names Umar been a vaper since last year June and 8 months now no cigs. I've got a smok tfv4 and rx200. Started off with a eleaf istick 60w. Own 3 tanks and two mods now. Smok, melo2 and ijust2. Mods is rolo and xcube.
> I'm a student studying civil engineering. Nice to be on this site and I'm from centurion. Nice meeting you guys and having help in spilt seconds
> Regards


Welcome umar very nice gear


----------



## Silver

circles said:


> Hi all, just thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> Started out with a Twisp about a year and a half ago and sadly reverted back to cigarettes a few months later.
> 
> Now I have a Pico that I love and not going back ever again.



Welcome to the forum @circles
Great that you are back on the vape
Wishing you all the best for your journey from here
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

OhmBoy said:


> good day guys, hope you all having a great friday. My vaping journey started of with a twisp( thank god i have left the darkside and found the light). My buddy @Zahz introduced me into vaping. I decided to get an Istick Pico kit as a starter kit, a nice small yet surprisingly amazing kit. I have tasted some juices while getting my kit and have to say our local juices are really great, and your aren't limited, there's a flavour to suit everyone's tastebuds. I decided to get a bottle of Debbie Does Doughnuts and enjoying it thus far.
> Thank you all in this forum and hope to see you guys around and learn from you all.



Welcome to the forum @OhmBoy
Congrats on the vaping!
You are 100% right about juices available for everyone's tastebuds. And for me the best part is trying them and discovering new tastes and surprises along the way.
Enjoy and all the best


----------



## Silver

Hcassim said:


> Hi All been vaping for about 2 months, my first mod(cuboid) and tank(Smok) which sadly was lost in CPT, while breaking the Guinness record for the biggest crochet blanket at 17800sqm. Well luckly I purchased the mini cuboid as a back up , which really came in as a back up, from there on have a IPV5 and a bellus tank and loving it. Happy vaping peeps



Welcome to the forum @Hcassim 
Congrats on the super sized blanket!
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Umar Osman said:


> Hi guys and girls
> My names Umar been a vaper since last year June and 8 months now no cigs. I've got a smok tfv4 and rx200. Started off with a eleaf istick 60w. Own 3 tanks and two mods now. Smok, melo2 and ijust2. Mods is rolo and xcube.
> I'm a student studying civil engineering. Nice to be on this site and I'm from centurion. Nice meeting you guys and having help in spilt seconds
> Regards



Welcome @Umar Osman and thanks for the intro
Congrats on the 8 months! You have awesome gear
Enjoy the forum and wishing you all the best from here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MR_F

Hi Fellow Vapers 

First need to confess I have been a lurker for some time now and I basically started vaping a few years ago when the stinky look-a-like e-cigs came out with the nicotine cartridges in ,then went back to the cancer sticks and about 2 years ago was Twisping until I meet a fellow vaper who introduced me to the 'Vape life' of building my own coils.

Now I currently have a SXmini M class running a Kangertech sub tank with Ceramic coil and burning the Snatch Dairy Queen juice as my everyday vape and a Nemesis clone as my cloud chaser


----------



## Silver

MR_F said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers
> 
> First need to confess I have been a lurker for some time now and I basically started vaping a few years ago when the stinky look-a-like e-cigs came out with the nicotine cartridges in ,then went back to the cancer sticks and about 2 years ago was Twisping until I meet a fellow vaper who introduced me to the 'Vape life' of building my own coils.
> 
> Now I currently have a SXmini M class running a Kangertech sub tank with Ceramic coil and burning the Snatch Dairy Queen juice as my everyday vape and a Nemesis clone as my cloud chaser



Welcome to the forum @MR_F 
Glad you signed up and came out of lurker mode 
Great setup you have. Congrats on getting back into the vaping
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @MR_F . Enjoy your stay!


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Welcome to all the newbs, great to have you on-beard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Welcome to the forum to all of you newbies  Have a great stay , get participating and don't hesitate to ask if you need anything

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Umar Osman

moolies86 said:


> Welcome umar very nice gear


Thanks a lot bro


----------



## Viracocha

At last I found my herd, why did it take so long, all those years of battling with leaves and sh.t. H

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Viracocha said:


> At last I found my herd, why did it take so long, all those years of battling with leaves and sh.t. H


Welcome to the clan @Viracocha ! What's your story?


----------



## Viracocha

Back, Hi guys, thanx for this great platform. Met the guys at Joe's Juices on Saturday, got meself some nice liquid, bought a topbox Nono and a Cuboid 150W with Uwell crown (through this sites classifieds), been firing it up since Saterday non-stop, not even the slightest crave for a stinky after 30 years of the sh.t.
I stay in Villiersdorp, is currently a Packhouse manager at a Fruit Packing Facility, a real busy buzzy seen, hence my halve-post earlier. Great to be part of this forum and is looking forward to your company..


----------



## Andre

Viracocha said:


> Back, Hi guys, thanx for this great platform. Met the guys at Joe's Juices on Saturday, got meself some nice liquid, bought a topbox Nono and a Cuboid 150W with Uwell crown (through this sites classifieds), been firing it up since Saterday non-stop, not even the slightest crave for a stinky after 30 years of the sh.t.
> I stay in Villiersdorp, is currently a Packhouse manager at a Fruit Packing Facility, a real busy buzzy seen, hence my halve-post earlier. Great to be part of this forum and is looking forward to your company..


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Glad you found your herd. Great gear you got going there. Happy vaping.


----------



## Viracocha

So with the Uwell Crown, according to the leave-let I should be able to drip, but it looks like the parts are fused (that suppose to come apart), any threads on this?


----------



## Slick

Andre said:


> And just to be complete, the cCell 0.9 ohm Ceramic coils works perfectly in there. These are not rebuildable, but last a long time (at least a month) if you do not get a dud. The ones Sir Vape has at the moment are from a new batch and seems to be good from all reports on here. I have used 2 of them without any problems. Link here.


Hi Andre,sorry I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but I just want to know if the vaporesso cCell 0.9 coils from Sir Vape has talk about and the target 0.5 coils from Vape Club the same coils with different resistance? I want to try it on my iJust and melo3 but don't which 1 works better because i prefer lower resistance, please advise? Many thanks


----------



## Andre

Slick said:


> Hi Andre,sorry I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but I just want to know if the vaporesso cCell 0.9 coils from Sir Vape has talk about and the target 0.5 coils from Vape Club the same coils with different resistance? I want to try it on my iJust and melo3 but don't which 1 works better because i prefer lower resistance, please advise? Many thanks


I have not personally tried the 0.5 ohm ones, but from other reports on here by @Rob Fisher and others, the flavour on the 0.5 ohm cCell is far inferior to that of the 0.9 ohm units. So, I have stuck to the 0.9 ohm ones.


----------



## Slick

Andre said:


> I have not personally tried the 0.5 ohm ones, but from other reports on here by @Rob Fisher and others, the flavour on the 0.5 ohm cCell is far inferior to that of the 0.9 ohm units. So, I have stuck to the 0.9 ohm ones.


Il take your word for it,thanks a million!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> I have not personally tried the 0.5 ohm ones, but from other reports on here by @Rob Fisher and others, the flavour on the 0.5 ohm cCell is far inferior to that of the 0.9 ohm units. So, I have stuck to the 0.9 ohm ones.



Spot on @Andre! @Slick stick to the 0.9Ω cCell coils... I have had nothing but crap with all the others... yes some of them are fine and then you get a dud... but the new batch of 0.9Ω coils seem to be as close to perfection as one can get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrantRez420

HI Guys & Gals,

My Name is Grant, born and raised in Pretoria.

Been smoking stinkies for the longest time until I was introduced to the EVOD, since then I have never looked back. I currently vape a few devices; namely eGo One, eGo AIO and Kangertech Dripbox. I have just recently started my journey into the world of DIY juice and look forward to sharing my experience with this community.

A little bit more about me; I'm an IT guy by day, Blogger and event organizer by night. I love good food, good beer and good friends. Other hobbies include IPSC and gaming ... Well that's about it actually

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

GrantRez420 said:


> HI Guys & Gals,
> 
> My Name is Grant, born and raised in Pretoria.
> 
> Been smoking stinkies for the longest time until I was introduced to the EVOD, since then I have never looked back. I currently vape a few devices; namely eGo One, eGo AIO and Kangertech Dripbox. I have just recently started my journey into the world of DIY juice and look forward to sharing my experience with this community.
> 
> A little bit more about me; I'm an IT guy by day, Blogger and event organizer by night. I love good food, good beer and good friends. Other hobbies include IPSC and gaming ... Well that's about it actually
> 
> Cheers


Welcome grant,very nice intro,goodluck with the diy juice ventures and happy vaping

Sent from my ZTE Blade G Lux using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GrantRez420 said:


> HI Guys & Gals,
> 
> My Name is Grant, born and raised in Pretoria.
> 
> Been smoking stinkies for the longest time until I was introduced to the EVOD, since then I have never looked back. I currently vape a few devices; namely eGo One, eGo AIO and Kangertech Dripbox. I have just recently started my journey into the world of DIY juice and look forward to sharing my experience with this community.
> 
> A little bit more about me; I'm an IT guy by day, Blogger and event organizer by night. I love good food, good beer and good friends. Other hobbies include IPSC and gaming ... Well that's about it actually
> 
> Cheers


Most welcome to the forum. You will fit right in with the good food, good beer (where is the wine!) and good friends and vaping. Some gamers and a gaming thread around too. No idea what is IPSC - wait, your Avatar - must have to do with shooting. Happy vaping.


----------



## Nasier

Hi people
My name is nasier vaping for about 1 year and a bit had a dripper at first now got a kangertech and eleaf istick
Would like to go back to dripping as flavour is great but I cannot build tried b4 but failed 
Any advice


----------



## brotiform

Welcome @GrantRez420 and @Nasier , enjoy your stay , we look forward to seeing you round the forums


----------



## Andre

Nasier said:


> Hi people
> My name is nasier vaping for about 1 year and a bit had a dripper at first now got a kangertech and eleaf istick
> Would like to go back to dripping as flavour is great but I cannot build tried b4 but failed
> Any advice


Most welcome to the forum. My advice would be to visit one of our vendors - they are sure to help you with the building of coils. Vendors like Vape Cartel (Shop 15E - The Village Square, 160 Main Road, Plumstead) or Foggas Vape Lounge (Corner of Belvedere Road and Milldene Road, Rondebosch/Claremont, Cape Town).
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciscokid

Hi all, I live in George, Garden Route and vaping for 2.5 years now. Using ijust2 with VapeMob Max VG liquid. Favourite flavours are Papa Smurf and Classic T'bac mix. Used to smoke 2 packs of cigarettes/day for 24 years and haven't touched them since. Best thing ever! Hope to be in touch with Vapers in George, Knysna, Outshoorn, Mossel Bay and surroundings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Ciscokid said:


> Hi all, I live in George, Garden Route and vaping for 2.5 years now. Using ijust2 with VapeMob Max VG liquid. Favourite flavours are Papa Smurf and Classic T'bac mix. Used to smoke 2 packs of cigarettes/day for 24 years and haven't touched them since. Best thing ever! Hope to be in touch with Vapers in George, Knysna, Outshoorn, Mossel Bay and surroundings.



Welcome @Ciscokid , congrats on kicking the habit and enjoy your stay


----------



## shaunnadan

Ciscokid said:


> Hi all, I live in George, Garden Route and vaping for 2.5 years now. Using ijust2 with VapeMob Max VG liquid. Favourite flavours are Papa Smurf and Classic T'bac mix. Used to smoke 2 packs of cigarettes/day for 24 years and haven't touched them since. Best thing ever! Hope to be in touch with Vapers in George, Knysna, Outshoorn, Mossel Bay and surroundings.


hey @Ciscokid 

welcome to the forum and congrats on such an impressive vaping record! hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Vaughn

Hi All. 

Thank you all for a great forum. 
I have been vaping for a couple of weeks now and havent looked at a stinky since. 
Started with an Ecig and then bought the Ijust 2 but already looking a bit more adjustable. 
Will be keeping my eye on the classifieds .


----------



## Derkster_122

Hey all.

Derek's the name.
Decided to join the forum as I'm pretty new to the vamping scene and am just keen on learning a lot more, I've been told the dig setup is an awesome place to be and I'd just like to learn. Already found some useful info on here so thanks for the great forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Vaughn said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Thank you all for a great forum.
> I have been vaping for a couple of weeks now and havent looked at a stinky since.
> Started with an Ecig and then bought the Ijust 2 but already looking a bit more adjustable.
> Will be keeping my eye on the classifieds .


Most welcome to the forum @Vaughn. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Do shout if you have any questions whatsoever. Enjoy the vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Derkster_122 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Derek's the name.
> Decided to join the forum as I'm pretty new to the vamping scene and am just keen on learning a lot more, I've been told the dig setup is an awesome place to be and I'd just like to learn. Already found some useful info on here so thanks for the great forum.


Great stuff, most welcome. The only dumb questions here are the ones not asked - so shout away. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Vaughn. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Do shout if you have any questions whatsoever. Enjoy the vaping journey.


Thanks Andre will do.


----------



## newvaper

Hi there, my names Will and I am from Cape Town.

Been addicted to stinkies for about 20 years and have been off them a few times for a maximum of about 6 months.
My friend has been recommending I try a twisp as he has been using one for about 2 years.

I saw a documentary about the whole e-cig debate in Britain last week and it immediately got my interest as to the potential health benefits. 
Got a Twisp Edge and have been extremely pleasantly surprised at how good it tastes and is such a good substitute for cigarettes.
The whole vaping thing has really got my attention and have just been watching loads of you tube videos about the subject.
So far so good. I can notice my breathing has improved, no longer coughing in the 
morning and my taste seems to be improving.

Cheers for now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## V8d8man

Hiya. I live in Centurion and have been vaping for about 2 years now. 
Just upgraded to a Reuleux Dna200 and Griffin 25 after researching my next setup right here on this forum. So thx.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Ciscokid said:


> Hi all, I live in George, Garden Route and vaping for 2.5 years now. Using ijust2 with VapeMob Max VG liquid. Favourite flavours are Papa Smurf and Classic T'bac mix. Used to smoke 2 packs of cigarettes/day for 24 years and haven't touched them since. Best thing ever! Hope to be in touch with Vapers in George, Knysna, Outshoorn, Mossel Bay and surroundings.



Welcome to the forum @Ciscokid 
Veteran vaper! Congrats. 2.5 yrs is a long time!
Congrats on giving up the stinkies
There are several vapers on this forum from your beautiful part of the country...


----------



## Silver

Vaughn said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Thank you all for a great forum.
> I have been vaping for a couple of weeks now and havent looked at a stinky since.
> Started with an Ecig and then bought the Ijust 2 but already looking a bit more adjustable.
> Will be keeping my eye on the classifieds .



Welcome @Vaughn 
Congrats on being stinkie free for a few weeks. Youve done the hard part!
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Silver

Derkster_122 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Derek's the name.
> Decided to join the forum as I'm pretty new to the vamping scene and am just keen on learning a lot more, I've been told the dig setup is an awesome place to be and I'd just like to learn. Already found some useful info on here so thanks for the great forum.



Welcome @Derkster_122 
This is the right place to learn about vaping
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Silver

newvaper said:


> Hi there, my names Will and I am from Cape Town.
> 
> Been addicted to stinkies for about 20 years and have been off them a few times for a maximum of about 6 months.
> My friend has been recommending I try a twisp as he has been using one for about 2 years.
> 
> I saw a documentary about the whole e-cig debate in Britain last week and it immediately got my interest as to the potential health benefits.
> Got a Twisp Edge and have been extremely pleasantly surprised at how good it tastes and is such a good substitute for cigarettes.
> The whole vaping thing has really got my attention and have just been watching loads of you tube videos about the subject.
> So far so good. I can notice my breathing has improved, no longer coughing in the
> morning and my taste seems to be improving.
> 
> Cheers for now!



Wecome @newvaper and thanks for the intro
You are doing a great thing
There is a whole world of vaping equipment and juices at your doorstep right here on this forum
And a strong bunch of experienced and helpful vapers
Enjoy and wishing you all the best for your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

V8d8man said:


> Hiya. I live in Centurion and have been vaping for about 2 years now.
> Just upgraded to a Reuleux Dna200 and Griffin 25 after researching my next setup right here on this forum. So thx.



Thanks and welcome @V8d8man 
Awesome gear you have and you already researching your next setup! I think you will have a lot in common with many of the folk here 
Enjoy and all the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Srsgfx

Hi all you vapoholics. 
My name is Stephen and I too am adict.
Wow that all sounds like a AA introduction. 

Also started on Twisp about 2 or so years ago. Didn't last too long as the cigarette smoking kept rearing it's ugly head.
Didn't help much that my wife also smoked and refused to quit even with a twisp.
Good news is today marks 3 months of no stinking cigs for her. Yay for her.
I stopped last year December. Yay again. 

Currently mix my own liquids and have a nasty lust for international liquid. 

Current gear is extensive but main 3 mods are Rx 200, Antz Modz PWM and a modified Antz carbon exoskeleton PWM.

Current tanks are steam crave aromamizer x 3 a griffin 22.

One dripper as I'm a flavour chaser petri v2.

Any way that's me in a nut shell. 

Great forum by the way and big ups to you all for not smoking.
Stephen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform

Welcome To all the newcomers  have a great stay and feel free to ask away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome all the new forumites. Enjoy the community here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Derkster_122 
enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Srsgfx said:


> Hi all you vapoholics.
> My name is Stephen and I too am adict.
> Wow that all sounds like a AA introduction.
> 
> Also started on Twisp about 2 or so years ago. Didn't last too long as the cigarette smoking kept rearing it's ugly head.
> Didn't help much that my wife also smoked and refused to quit even with a twisp.
> Good news is today marks 3 months of no stinking cigs for her. Yay for her.
> I stopped last year December. Yay again.
> 
> Currently mix my own liquids and have a nasty lust for international liquid.
> 
> Current gear is extensive but main 3 mods are Rx 200, Antz Modz PWM and a modified Antz carbon exoskeleton PWM.
> 
> Current tanks are steam crave aromamizer x 3 a griffin 22.
> 
> One dripper as I'm a flavour chaser petri v2.
> 
> Any way that's me in a nut shell.
> 
> Great forum by the way and big ups to you all for not smoking.
> Stephen


Most welcome to the forum, @Srsgfx. You two seem to be well outfitted for vaping. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Desert

Morning All,

James from Walvis Bay, Namibia.
Started vaping in 2014 to quit smoking and now can't/ don't want to stop vaping.
The more I read the more I'm intrigued the vaping culture, so I've signed up to get a start on the next level.

I'm on the Twisp Aero and, in spite of some of what I've read, am very happy with it. I'll buy another any time. But, I'm interested in mixing my own juices and think I'm ready for a Mod and RTA.

Being in NAM has it's challenges ito supply.

Looking forward to participating.
Desert

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Srsgfx said:


> Hi all you vapoholics.
> My name is Stephen and I too am adict.
> Wow that all sounds like a AA introduction.
> 
> Also started on Twisp about 2 or so years ago. Didn't last too long as the cigarette smoking kept rearing it's ugly head.
> Didn't help much that my wife also smoked and refused to quit even with a twisp.
> Good news is today marks 3 months of no stinking cigs for her. Yay for her.
> I stopped last year December. Yay again.
> 
> Currently mix my own liquids and have a nasty lust for international liquid.
> 
> Current gear is extensive but main 3 mods are Rx 200, Antz Modz PWM and a modified Antz carbon exoskeleton PWM.
> 
> Current tanks are steam crave aromamizer x 3 a griffin 22.
> 
> One dripper as I'm a flavour chaser petri v2.
> 
> Any way that's me in a nut shell.
> 
> Great forum by the way and big ups to you all for not smoking.
> Stephen



Welcome to the forum @Srsgfx - cool avatar pic!
Congrats on the 3 months off stinkies
Amzing gear you have in such a short time! 
Enjoy your stay and let us know how its going


----------



## Silver

Desert said:


> Morning All,
> 
> James from Walvis Bay, Namibia.
> Started vaping in 2014 to quit smoking and now can't/ don't want to stop vaping.
> The more I read the more I'm intrigued the vaping culture, so I've signed up to get a start on the next level.
> 
> I'm on the Twisp Aero and, in spite of some of what I've read, am very happy with it. I'll buy another any time. But, I'm interested in mixing my own juices and think I'm ready for a Mod and RTA.
> 
> Being in NAM has it's challenges ito supply.
> 
> Looking forward to participating.
> Desert



Warm welcome @Desert from NAM 
Congrats on the vaping - it is a wonderful world indeed
Hope you come right on the supply side - 
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## bakersman

Hi All, I am new here.

I would like to learn new tips and tricks, I enjoy debating pros and cons of builds etc.

I look forward to being an active member here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

bakersman said:


> Hi All, I am new here.
> 
> I would like to learn new tips and tricks, I enjoy debating pros and cons of builds etc.
> 
> I look forward to being an active member here.


Welcome @bakersman great forum with alot of knowledge,ive learned alot in already,don't be hesitant to ask as the community is extremely friendly and always willing to help,happy vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stratus

Hi everyone. I've been vaping for a few months now after smoking stinkies for the better part of my 42 years.. Anyway, I'm enjoying vaping, slowly getting into it discovering what mods, atomisers and juices I prefer has been quite a road.
Keen to browse some threads and find some of personal interest to respond to

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lingogrey

stratus said:


> Hi everyone. I've been vaping for a few months now after smoking stinkies for the better part of my 42 years.. Anyway, I'm enjoying vaping, slowly getting into it discovering what mods, atomisers and juices I prefer has been quite a road.
> Keen to browse some threads and find some of personal interest to respond to


Welcome @stratus ! Great to have you here. Congrats on quitting after what must have been quite a number of years then! I think that you'll find that perusing the info and picking the brains on this forum will make the road of further discovery both faster and more pleasurable and the people on this forum are really very helpful, friendly and knowledgeable.

Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

stratus said:


> Hi everyone. I've been vaping for a few months now after smoking stinkies for the better part of my 42 years.. Anyway, I'm enjoying vaping, slowly getting into it discovering what mods, atomisers and juices I prefer has been quite a road.
> Keen to browse some threads and find some of personal interest to respond to


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Looking forward to see more of you. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeSmoke

Hi everyone, I've been on the stinkies for 38 years stopped for 3 years and been back on them for 11 months, started vaping about 3 weeks ago and haven't looked back. Not up speed yet on all the terminology but I use what I think is a pen style that has variable voltage regulation and airflow regulation with a 16mah battery. I use a traditional tobacco flavour with 1.2mg nicotine mix. Hope to learn more on the forum, interested in producing my own juice. Will do some research on he forum to discover where to to get what and how the juice is actually made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

JoeSmoke said:


> Hi everyone, I've been on the stinkies for 38 years stopped for 3 years and been back on them for 11 months, started vaping about 3 weeks ago and haven't looked back. Not up speed yet on all the terminology but I use what I think is a pen style that has variable voltage regulation and airflow regulation with a 16mah battery. I use a traditional tobacco flavour with 1.2mg nicotine mix. Hope to learn more on the forum, interested in producing my own juice. Will do some research on he forum to discover where to to get what and how the juice is actually made.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit again. I was a 38 year addict too. Now almost 3 years vaping. Happy vaping, and do shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoeHS1

Hello everyone  My name is Mohamed. I started vaping about a bit more than a month ago. My brother used to vape so I had some knowledge of how things worked. My setup is a evic vtc mini with a cubis tank (0.5 ohm coils). At the moment I have some Pangalactic Gargleblaster and Complex Chaos Heavenly Peaches. Enjoying both of them and will look to see what to buy next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PieterRoodt

Hi everyone my name is Pieter

Love vaping made me stop smoking completely thanks to the awsome flavours available by local brewers!!!

Current devices are rx 200, smok m80, evic vt and laisimo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

MoeHS1 said:


> Hello everyone  My name is Mohamed. I started vaping about a bit more than a month ago. My brother used to vape so I had some knowledge of how things worked. My setup is a evic vtc mini with a cubis tank (0.5 ohm coils). At the moment I have some Pangalactic Gargleblaster and Complex Chaos Heavenly Peaches. Enjoying both of them and will look to see what to buy next


Most welcome to the forum. Good setup that - time to start looking at a backup. Love that Heavenly Peaches - one of the most authentic peaches around imo. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

PieterRoodt said:


> Hi everyone my name is Pieter
> 
> Love vaping made me stop smoking completely thanks to the awsome flavours available by local brewers!!!
> 
> Current devices are rx 200, smok m80, evic vt and laisimo.


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. You are well geared up for sure. What atomizers to you use? Happy vaping.


----------



## PieterRoodt

Hey @Andre I have a theorem, a aromamizer rdta, 2 sub tank mini's, sense cyclone and a uwell crown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

PieterRoodt said:


> Hey @Andre I have a theorem, a aromamizer rdta, 2 sub tank mini's, sense cyclone and a uwell crown.


Thanks, no doubt you are well down the rabbit hole. Enjoy.


----------



## PieterRoodt

@Andre well if I can quote one of my favourite bands disturbed I think I "Got down with the sickness..." Hahaha!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

bakersman said:


> Hi All, I am new here.
> 
> I would like to learn new tips and tricks, I enjoy debating pros and cons of builds etc.
> 
> I look forward to being an active member here.



Welcome to the forum @bakersman 
You are in the right place! Loads of useful tips and helpful experienced vapers
Enjoy


----------



## Silver

stratus said:


> Hi everyone. I've been vaping for a few months now after smoking stinkies for the better part of my 42 years.. Anyway, I'm enjoying vaping, slowly getting into it discovering what mods, atomisers and juices I prefer has been quite a road.
> Keen to browse some threads and find some of personal interest to respond to



Welcome to the forum @stratus - cool forum name
Congrats on the vaping - you are doing a great thing
Wishing you well for the journey from here
Feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Silver

JoeSmoke said:


> Hi everyone, I've been on the stinkies for 38 years stopped for 3 years and been back on them for 11 months, started vaping about 3 weeks ago and haven't looked back. Not up speed yet on all the terminology but I use what I think is a pen style that has variable voltage regulation and airflow regulation with a 16mah battery. I use a traditional tobacco flavour with 1.2mg nicotine mix. Hope to learn more on the forum, interested in producing my own juice. Will do some research on he forum to discover where to to get what and how the juice is actually made.



Welcome to the forum @JoeSmoke 
Congrats on the vaping - you have done the hard part! 
Dont worry about the terminology - you will get the hang of it soon.
Check out the sticky threads that are pinned at the top of the various forums, they often contain good material that helps you to understand the topic faster.

Regarding DIY, we have many experienced DIYers on here, just check out the DIY section
We also have several great DIY resellers as supporting vendors on the forum.

Peruse a couple of threads in the following subforum which will likely help your DIY efforts
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoeHS1

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Good setup that - time to start looking at a backup. Love that Heavenly Peaches - one of the most authentic peaches around imo. Happy vaping.


Thanks Andre. I don't really think I need a backup. I've never been a cigarette smoker so I don't get the nicotine cravings. I smoke hubbly about once a week. I got into vaping for the taste and the clouds. My battery lasts me a day so I stick it on charge at night and unplug it just before I go to sleep. It's been working for me so far. If I ever need to I think I'll just get a 2nd battery and a battery charger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FlavorGuy

Hi all.

I'm Starting of on my vaping journey and have been trying to vape for two months.
Started with Twisp Edge, then Twisp Aero and then iStick Pico.
Still need to discover what, atomisers and juices I prefer.
I do know that I like flavor.
Still need to find a good MTL setup.
I currently own a Eleaf iStick Pico with the Melo3 Mini Atomiser.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

FlavorGuy said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm Starting of on my vaping journey and have been trying to vape for two months.
> Started with Twisp Edge, then Twisp Aero and then iStick Pico.
> Still need to discover what, atomisers and juices I prefer.
> I do know that I like flavor.
> Still need to find a good MTL setup.
> I currently own a Eleaf iStick Pico with the Melo3 Mini Atomiser.



hey @FlavorGuy 

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mark121m

heya Vape Family -

is there a JHB for VAPE watsapp group were we can chat n sell goods on


----------



## Andre

FlavorGuy said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm Starting of on my vaping journey and have been trying to vape for two months.
> Started with Twisp Edge, then Twisp Aero and then iStick Pico.
> Still need to discover what, atomisers and juices I prefer.
> I do know that I like flavor.
> Still need to find a good MTL setup.
> I currently own a Eleaf iStick Pico with the Melo3 Mini Atomiser.


Most welcome to the forum. The Melo3 Mini not good for MTL for you? Try a smaller bore drip tip and use either the ECR rebuildable unit (build your own coils with your own wicking) or the 0.9 ohm cCell ceramic coil units (they last a long time).
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheVapeApe

Hi all
I am Kinda new to the world of Vape. I have a few mates who vape and have used their Vapes. I am a ex smoker who is slowly starting up again with the odd ciggy here and there so wanting to Vape to stop the dirty stix. I was pointed to the forum by my local vape store as I mentioned I might be keen to start with a second hand unit which they said I could find a good deal on here. After giving it some serious thought I will be going back to the store and buying from new just because they were so damn helpful. Looking forward to taking in all the valuable information and enjoy this new Lifestyle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

TheVapeApe said:


> Hi all
> I am Kinda new to the world of Vape. I have a few mates who vape and have used their Vapes. I am a ex smoker who is slowly starting up again with the odd ciggy here and there so wanting to Vape to stop the dirty stix. I was pointed to the forum by my local vape store as I mentioned I might be keen to start with a second hand unit which they said I could find a good deal on here. After giving it some serious thought I will be going back to the store and buying from new just because they were so damn helpful. Looking forward to taking in all the valuable information and enjoy this new Lifestyle


Welcome @TheVapeApe ! Best thing you can do for yourself if you suspect the smoking is coming back is getting into vaping! I'm always happy to see another Durbanite representing on the forums! What store did you visit? Do you remember what kit they suggested to you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheVapeApe

Stosta said:


> Welcome @TheVapeApe ! Best thing you can do for yourself if you suspect the smoking is coming back is getting into vaping! I'm always happy to see another Durbanite representing on the forums! What store did you visit? Do you remember what kit they suggested to you?


Hey Stosta
thought we not to mention stores but let say it was pretty rad SIR. They pretty much took me thru the whole range explaining the different types of kits and showing me entry level to fancy in all types. Going in tomorrow to have a final look and buy. maybe you want to send me a message with some advice or guidance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

TheVapeApe said:


> Hey Stosta
> thought we not to mention stores but let say it was pretty rad SIR. They pretty much took me thru the whole range explaining the different types of kits and showing me entry level to fancy in all types. Going in tomorrow to have a final look and buy. maybe you want to send me a message with some advice or guidance


Oh no, we can mention them, but they just can't reply if it is as seen as pushing products  I would message you with some pointers, but have no doubts that the guys @Sir Vape will give you the BEST treatment and advice! They have a sterling reputation here, and have earned every bit of it, you're in good hands!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

FlavorGuy said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm Starting of on my vaping journey and have been trying to vape for two months.
> Started with Twisp Edge, then Twisp Aero and then iStick Pico.
> Still need to discover what, atomisers and juices I prefer.
> I do know that I like flavor.
> Still need to find a good MTL setup.
> I currently own a Eleaf iStick Pico with the Melo3 Mini Atomiser.



Welcome to the forum @FlavorGuy 
Congrats on the vaping.
I was also under the impression that the pico and melo mini is a great mtl setup but i havent tried it myself.
All the best and feel free to ask questions as you go


----------



## Silver

TheVapeApe said:


> Hi all
> I am Kinda new to the world of Vape. I have a few mates who vape and have used their Vapes. I am a ex smoker who is slowly starting up again with the odd ciggy here and there so wanting to Vape to stop the dirty stix. I was pointed to the forum by my local vape store as I mentioned I might be keen to start with a second hand unit which they said I could find a good deal on here. After giving it some serious thought I will be going back to the store and buying from new just because they were so damn helpful. Looking forward to taking in all the valuable information and enjoy this new Lifestyle



Welcome to the forum @TheVapeApe 
All the best for your vape journey. 
As for buying second hand versus new. Pros and cons to both. But if you can get advice from a store on the right new gear, thats probably best in most cases.
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go


----------



## Boktiet

Good day all
I have been using a Twisp Edge since January and have come to realise that it does not meet all my requirements. I have started to browse around for other devices only to find a myriad of different avenues to travel down. I will be visiting my local shop over the weekend to start my vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juani

Hello hello. 

Thought I'd post here as the discussion topic suggested... introducing myself  

My name is Juanita, I'm from Cape Town, On Friday (10 May) is my 2 month vape anniversary & 2 months since i last touched a ciggy  yey.
I started vaping on a kangertech toptank mini... love the vape  and now i have an IPV5 mod and a double vision dripper  
I'm having so much fun, feeling so much healthier, smelling sweeter & loving the vape life. 

so greetings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Welcome to all our new forumites!!  

Congrats on kicking those habits , enjoy the forums , ask a lot of questions and have great stay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MoeHS1

Boktiet said:


> Good day all
> I have been using a Twisp Edge since January and have come to realise that it does not meet all my requirements. I have started to browse around for other devices only to find a myriad of different avenues to travel down. I will be visiting my local shop over the weekend to start my vaping journey.


Welcome Boktiet. That is the best thing to do. Most vape shops generally have friendly staff that will gladly help you with choosing a device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Juani said:


> Hello hello.
> 
> Thought I'd post here as the discussion topic suggested... introducing myself
> 
> My name is Juanita, I'm from Cape Town, On Friday (10 May) is my 2 month vape anniversary & 2 months since i last touched a ciggy  yey.
> I started vaping on a kangertech toptank mini... love the vape  and now i have an IPV5 mod and a double vision dripper
> I'm having so much fun, feeling so much healthier, smelling sweeter & loving the vape life.
> 
> so greetings


Most welcome to the forum @Juani. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. I presume you mean 10 June? You have V8 gear going there! Happy vaping.


----------



## Juani

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Juani. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. I presume you mean 10 June? You have V8 gear going there! Happy vaping.



LOL! yeah i seem to be a month behind myself. 10 June!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Hozit all, Im new here. Name is Renier 

bought my Ijust 2 about 4 weeks ago and this coming saturday i have stopped smoking cigarettes for 3 weeks. Im love the vaping. 
Possibly getting a Subox mini tomorrow and will then start looking at tanks with rebuildable coils. 

Nice forum you have!

Cheers


----------



## Andre

StompieZA said:


> Hozit all, Im new here. Name is Renier
> 
> bought my Ijust 2 about 4 weeks ago and this coming saturday i have stopped smoking cigarettes for 3 weeks. Im love the vaping.
> Possibly getting a Subox mini tomorrow and will then start looking at tanks with rebuildable coils.
> 
> Nice forum you have!
> 
> Cheers


Most welcome to the forum @StompieZA. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. And you have now done the hard yards. Your sense of taste should be coming back with a vengeance. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

StompieZA said:


> Hozit all, Im new here. Name is Renier
> 
> bought my Ijust 2 about 4 weeks ago and this coming saturday i have stopped smoking cigarettes for 3 weeks. Im love the vaping.
> Possibly getting a Subox mini tomorrow and will then start looking at tanks with rebuildable coils.
> 
> Nice forum you have!
> 
> Cheers


Well done on the kicking of the stinkies! I generally approve of all forms of kicking, except soccer, that's just stupid.

I'm actually jealous that you get to experience that feeling of owning a Subox for the first time. I'm still obsessed with mine. I can remember that day when I first built the coil in fear. It semed so big compared to my Evod. Loading it up with Creme Citroen, and that first "Cloud", the taste, the delight of a 30-year-old man giggling like a school girl.

In short, BUY IT IT'S AWESOME!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Thanks Andre!! 

@Stosta , man you sound addicted to this vape thing! hahahaha but yeah im glad it was easier to quit with the help of my Ijust and cannot wait to start using the Subox. I recently took a puff with a Cuboid mini and man the taste compared to the Ijust is worlds apart but that could have also just been the quality of ejuice as im currently using Orion the belt and meteorite which im enjoying. 

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Mowheakinkid

Hey peeps
My name is Leslie I'm from Jozi

I can't say I've been a vaper for a certain time just that I've done it here and there and am looking to get Into the vape scene probably will end up being a mixture of a cloud chaser flavor junkie and a trick specialist (think that's the terminology)lol but who knows right anyway I'm great full for this forum as I'm very inquisitive and a SA forum helps

Thanks


----------



## Stosta

StompieZA said:


> Thanks Andre!!
> 
> @Stosta , man you sound addicted to this vape thing! hahahaha but yeah im glad it was easier to quit with the help of my Ijust and cannot wait to start using the Subox. I recently took a puff with a Cuboid mini and man the taste compared to the Ijust is worlds apart but that could have also just been the quality of ejuice as im currently using Orion the belt and meteorite which im enjoying.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!



Addict has such negative conotations... Let's go with serious ****ing enthusiast! You will see, hope you don't have any kids because soon you will be selling them into slavery for that new mod, or maybe 100ml of an international juice, knowing most kids these days, I would settle for a 10ml sample of flavourless PG 

Orion definitely have some quality juices, I really enjoy Asteroid from them!



Mowheakinkid said:


> Hey peeps
> My name is Leslie I'm from Jozi
> 
> I can't say I've been a vaper for a certain time just that I've done it here and there and am looking to get Into the vape scene probably will end up being a mixture of a cloud chaser flavor junkie and a trick specialist (think that's the terminology)lol but who knows right anyway I'm great full for this forum as I'm very inquisitive and a SA forum helps
> 
> Thanks



Hi Leslie from Jozi! Those are as close to the correct terms as you can get really  But don't worry, as long as you don't refer to vaping as smoking, or vape to smoke, no one will get too upset if you use the wrong words! 

This forum will blow your mind! Feel free to ask anyone anything! We are all here to help!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mowheakinkid

Stosta said:


> Addict has such negative conotations... Let's go with serious ****ing enthusiast! You will see, hope you don't have any kids because soon you will be selling them into slavery for that new mod, or maybe 100ml of an international juice, knowing most kids these days, I would settle for a 10ml sample of flavourless PG
> 
> Orion definitely have some quality juices, I really enjoy Asteroid from them!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Leslie from Jozi! Those are as close to the correct terms as you can get really  But don't worry, as long as you don't refer to vaping as smoking, or vape to smoke, no one will get too upset if you use the wrong words!
> 
> This forum will blow your mind! Feel free to ask anyone anything! We are all here to help!


Lol nah I know that much lol so I think I'll be fine once I get my own setup or kit hopefully soon


----------



## Juani

StompieZA said:


> Hozit all, Im new here. Name is Renier
> 
> bought my Ijust 2 about 4 weeks ago and this coming saturday i have stopped smoking cigarettes for 3 weeks. Im love the vaping.
> Possibly getting a Subox mini tomorrow and will then start looking at tanks with rebuildable coils.
> 
> Nice forum you have!
> 
> Cheers



Hello  welcome to the vaping world  its a hell of a lot of fun. If you are keen to a the subox mini then you should also check out the kangertech toptank mini starter kit. it also comes with the rebuildable deck but its a top fill.  i really love mine


----------



## StompieZA

Hi Juani, Thanks for the welcome! 
Im buying the subox mini from another vaper online here meeting him tomorrow. Cannot wait!! Trust me im enjoying it alot! making big clouds everywhere hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Mowheakinkid said:


> Hey peeps
> My name is Leslie I'm from Jozi
> 
> I can't say I've been a vaper for a certain time just that I've done it here and there and am looking to get Into the vape scene probably will end up being a mixture of a cloud chaser flavor junkie and a trick specialist (think that's the terminology)lol but who knows right anyway I'm great full for this forum as I'm very inquisitive and a SA forum helps
> 
> Thanks



hey leslie

welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your stay 

looking forward to seeing some of your tricks soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mowheakinkid

Oh


shaunnadan said:


> hey leslie
> 
> welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> looking forward to seeing some of your tricks soon


 oh most definitely once I get a proper set up it's cloud 9 from there buddy


----------



## Phill

Hi fellow vapers....This might sound strange, but this a "re-introduction" of sorts.... I have been a member of this great forum for about two years, in which time I quit smoking for about 4 months. But alas, I started again on the stinkies. So for the past year or so I was between vaping and smoking. I just couldn't seem to kick the damn smoking habit. Then a month ago I decided that this is it, it's now or never.... So far so good, I have been completely off the stinkies for over a month now. Thanks to all the forum members for the advise, information and tips over the last two years. Thanks guys, (and girls)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Phill said:


> Hi fellow vapers....This might sound strange, but this a "re-introduction" of sorts.... I have been a member of this great forum for about two years, in which time I quit smoking for about 4 months. But alas, I started again on the stinkies. So for the past year or so I was between vaping and smoking. I just couldn't seem to kick the damn smoking habit. Then a month ago I decided that this is it, it's now or never.... So far so good, I have been completely off the stinkies for over a month now. Thanks to all the forum members for the advise, information and tips over the last two years. Thanks guys, (and girls)



hey phill

welcome ! again...

there is nothing wrong with falling of the wagon, what important is chasing it down the road and climbing back on!

after the 1st month have you found the craving starting to subside? or are there specific triggers that you find hard to avoid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Mowheakinkid said:


> Oh
> 
> oh most definitely once I get a proper set up it's cloud 9 from there buddy



whats your current setup ?


----------



## Phill

Hi Shaunnadan, I must admit that the cravings is not as bad this time around. It does however rear it's ugly head from time to time, but so far so good. First thing in the morning when you wake up is still a bit tough though. But after a couple of DTL hits, it's all sorted


----------



## Phill

At the moment I'm on a Snow wolf 90W and Target tank with working 0.9ccells coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Phill said:


> Hi Shaunnadan, I must admit that the cravings is not as bad this time around. It does however rear it's ugly head from time to time, but so far so good. First thing in the morning when you wake up is still a bit tough though. But after a couple of DTL hits, it's all sorted



the morning are a bit rough in the beginning. a good idea is to get a nice el' cheapo AIO that you keep near your bed with a slightly higher nic and also a strong single flavour like a RY4 tobacco, coffee, a fruit (i like cherry) or even a menthol if you like. 

then after breakfast and you're all settled you can go back to the more powerful, lung hitting devices and the more complex juices.


----------



## shaunnadan

Phill said:


> At the moment I'm on a Snow wolf 90W and Target tank with working 0.9ccells coils



thats some good gear !

a @Rob Fisher special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mowheakinkid

shaunnadan said:


> whats your current setup ?


Unfortunately at the moment I don't have one I had the I just 2 but it was stolen so I'm looking to buy again will post when I get something if I can get something


----------



## woestynbaber

Howdy guys new here from limpopo not completely new to vaping. But struggling with parts and so on. Looking for vendors nearby. Phalaborwa tzaneen area.


----------



## Phill

Thanks for advise Shaun, much appreciated. Regarding the gear, thanks a lot. That's exactly what happened....Based on Rob's experience with the Snow Wolf as well as the cCells, I bought them at the drop of a hat!


----------



## Shakez

Hello fellow Vapers! New to this vape thing. Started off with the twisp and was then shown the light and started with real vaping. 

Been vaping for about 3 months now, been an expensive and amazing experience thus far!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## marsbars87

hi guys 
im new here im marsbars 
and about to graduate from high school


----------



## Andre

marsbars87 said:


> hi guys
> im new here im marsbars
> and about to graduate from high school


Most welcome. Please tell us more. Why did you start vaping? What gear are you using? Favourite juice? 
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape Starter

Hi Guys

Great forum been reading the posts to get myself educated on vaping however seems to be more to it than what I thought.

Please note I am currently a smoker (don't judge) and I am currently researching what the best vape device would be to get me off cigarettes.

I have tried vaping before and was using a Greensmoke kit, however it did not suit me as I was always unsure how much e-juice was left in cartomiser and there was a limited e-liquid range.

After doing some research I am leaning towards a Kangertech Topbox mini or a Evic VTC mod with a Subtank.

Please figure me for future noob questions.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper

Vape Starter said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Great forum been reading the posts to get myself educated on vaping however seems to be more to it than what I thought.
> 
> Please note I am currently a smoker (don't judge) and I am currently researching what the best vape device would be to get me off cigarettes.
> 
> I have tried vaping before and was using a Greensmoke kit, however it did not suit me as I was always unsure how much e-juice was left in cartomiser and there was a limited e-liquid range.
> 
> After doing some research I am leaning towards a Kangertech Topbox mini or a Evic VTC mod with a Subtank.
> 
> Please figure me for future noob questions.



Welcome!
I have the Kangertech Topbox mini and I am very happy. I bought it after reading the review and recommendations on this forum.
It is not just a great starter kit, but the RBA included allows you to try your hand at building your own coils etc. (You will want to do that soon enough)

It took me a while to find the right ejuice that I liked and that worked for me, so be patient with yourself and good luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Vape Starter said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Great forum been reading the posts to get myself educated on vaping however seems to be more to it than what I thought.
> 
> Please note I am currently a smoker (don't judge) and I am currently researching what the best vape device would be to get me off cigarettes.
> 
> I have tried vaping before and was using a Greensmoke kit, however it did not suit me as I was always unsure how much e-juice was left in cartomiser and there was a limited e-liquid range.
> 
> After doing some research I am leaning towards a Kangertech Topbox mini or a Evic VTC mod with a Subtank.
> 
> Please figure me for future noob questions.


Most welcome to the forum. Kangertech Topbox kit is great. As is the Evic VTC Mini - maybe not with a Subtank, but with the Toptank (just a newer version of the Subtank). Another option is the Eleaf Pico kit (Pico with Melo 3).

All the best with your vaping journey. Keep us updated please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Starter

Thanks for the replies I am excited to start this new journey. I am just paranoid shopper and I am still researching everything so I can make the best choice when it comes to device, e-liquid and battery.

I know I'm not ready to sub-ohm so I will probably use the 1,8 ohm coils at 6mg nicotine strength to begin with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m

Wow just the other day I was adding a meesage as a noob vaper now I'm at experianced.

How time has flown.
No wow my much have I learnt.
Wire . Builds . Wick . Tanks . Mods . Cloud chasing is almost there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> Hozit all, Im new here. Name is Renier
> 
> bought my Ijust 2 about 4 weeks ago and this coming saturday i have stopped smoking cigarettes for 3 weeks. Im love the vaping.
> Possibly getting a Subox mini tomorrow and will then start looking at tanks with rebuildable coils.
> 
> Nice forum you have!
> 
> Cheers



Welcome to the forum @StompieZA 
Congrats on the 3 weeks of no smoking! That is a superb achievement!
All the best for your vape journey and enjoy your stay here


----------



## Silver

Mowheakinkid said:


> Hey peeps
> My name is Leslie I'm from Jozi
> 
> I can't say I've been a vaper for a certain time just that I've done it here and there and am looking to get Into the vape scene probably will end up being a mixture of a cloud chaser flavor junkie and a trick specialist (think that's the terminology)lol but who knows right anyway I'm great full for this forum as I'm very inquisitive and a SA forum helps
> 
> Thanks



Welcome to the forum @Mowheakinkid 
Lol, that forum name 
Enjoy your stay. Lots of talent here on the forum and some threads on tricks, just use the search

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Phill said:


> Hi fellow vapers....This might sound strange, but this a "re-introduction" of sorts.... I have been a member of this great forum for about two years, in which time I quit smoking for about 4 months. But alas, I started again on the stinkies. So for the past year or so I was between vaping and smoking. I just couldn't seem to kick the damn smoking habit. Then a month ago I decided that this is it, it's now or never.... So far so good, I have been completely off the stinkies for over a month now. Thanks to all the forum members for the advise, information and tips over the last two years. Thanks guys, (and girls)



Welcome back @Phill 
Congrats on getting back on the wagon. It matters not how many times one falls off just that one gets back on. Great to hear youve been off the stinkies for a month! Well done. Super achievement.

As a matter of interest what was the reason you were successful the last month? Was it the equipmenf or the willpower?

Enjoy and all the best from here on


----------



## Silver

woestynbaber said:


> Howdy guys new here from limpopo not completely new to vaping. But struggling with parts and so on. Looking for vendors nearby. Phalaborwa tzaneen area.



Welcome @woestynbaber 

Hang in there. Most of the awesome vendors on this forum deliver nationwide and many of us rely on deliveries for our vape mail. There is a very esteemed member of the Admin and Mod team in your part of the country - @BumbleBee  he gets lots of his vape gear through delivery from the vendors.

Enjoy your stay and all the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Shakez said:


> Hello fellow Vapers! New to this vape thing. Started off with the twisp and was then shown the light and started with real vaping.
> 
> Been vaping for about 3 months now, been an expensive and amazing experience thus far!



Welcome and congrats @Shakez
Enjoy your stay and all the best from here on
I hear you on the expensive part, lol. It takes quite a bit of willpower to resist some of the amazing gear that seems to come out weekly...


----------



## Silver

Vape Starter said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Great forum been reading the posts to get myself educated on vaping however seems to be more to it than what I thought.
> 
> Please note I am currently a smoker (don't judge) and I am currently researching what the best vape device would be to get me off cigarettes.
> 
> I have tried vaping before and was using a Greensmoke kit, however it did not suit me as I was always unsure how much e-juice was left in cartomiser and there was a limited e-liquid range.
> 
> After doing some research I am leaning towards a Kangertech Topbox mini or a Evic VTC mod with a Subtank.
> 
> Please figure me for future noob questions.



Hi @Vape Starter , welcome to the forum
Great to see you doing research before buying.

I think in order to stop smoking successfully, what one needs is as follows:

The right gear with enough power
A juice that you love with high enough nic content to help with cravings
A backup device (preferably two of your main device)
Enough batteries so you can vape on a fresh set when the old ones are flat
A bit of willpower
I think the toptank mini and subtank mini/ evic vtc are great options

Enjoy and let us know how it goes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nabzo

hi members im new to this and new to the forum hopefully I will get the best advice from the forum about builds and DIY juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Nabzo said:


> hi members im new to this and new to the forum hopefully I will get the best advice from the forum about builds and DIY juice


hi @Nabzo 

welcome to the forum !

there's a ton of advise on builds and DIY juice all over this forum. feel free to create a thread and ask any questions you might have

what gear and juice are you currently vaping on ?


----------



## marzbars

Obligatory introduction post.
I know a couple of the users on here from the VWCSA forum

Holla vapers.


----------



## brotiform

marzbars said:


> Obligatory introduction post.
> I know a couple of the users on here from the VWCSA forum
> 
> Holla vapers.



Oh no.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Hi @marzbars and @Nabzo.

Most welcome to the forum, I hope you both have lots of fun here, not to mention all the great advice and tips.


----------



## marzbars

brotiform said:


> Oh no.


Who's car is that on your avatar. Looks very nice. Did the suspension break?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vwiked

Hi Guys, been vaping since Jan 16 with the Twisp. Decided the time was right to quit the stinky. I am also tired of the twisp however it has helped me to kick the habit. I am looking at getting me a eLeaf iJust2 soon. Thanks for the very informative posts on this forum, learnt alot. Later

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jannas

Hey @Vwiked

Welcome and Well done on kicking the stinkies. 

The iJust 2 is a great step up from the twisp and I will definitely recommend it, although for a few R's extra you could get the iStick Pico kit + 2 batteries and enjoy a truly great engineered starting kit.

The limited edition Pico is available from one of the forum's vendors if you like "limited" , they also stock sleeves to keep it scratch free. 

I got a Pico kit and I use it mainly for work and as a backup device at home.

Happy vaping 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Vwiked said:


> Hi Guys, been vaping since Jan 16 with the Twisp. Decided the time was right to quit the stinky. I am also tired of the twisp however it has helped me to kick the habit. I am looking at getting me a eLeaf iJust2 soon. Thanks for the very informative posts on this forum, learnt alot. Later



Well done on kicking the habit. Most vapers, including myself, started off with a twisp  

The ijust2 is a very good starter device after leaving twisp. You can also look at the Joyetech AIO. 

There is a wealth of information on the forum and very nice people too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vwiked

Jannas said:


> Hey @Vwiked
> 
> Welcome and Well done on kicking the stinkies.
> 
> The iJust 2 is a great step up from the twisp and I will definitely recommend it, although for a few R's extra you could get the iStick Pico kit + 2 batteries and enjoy a truly great engineered starting kit.
> 
> The limited edition Pico is available from one of the forum's vendors if you like "limited" , they also stock sleeves to keep it scratch free.
> 
> I got a Pico kit and I use it mainly for work and as a backup device at home.
> 
> Happy vaping
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk



Thank you very much. Will certainly look at the Pico as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwiked

Silent Echo said:


> Well done on kicking the habit. Most vapers, including myself, started off with a twisp
> 
> The ijust2 is a very good starter device after leaving twisp. You can also look at the Joyetech AIO.
> 
> There is a wealth of information on the forum and very nice people too.



Thank you. Yep never really heard any raves about other brands besides the Twisp until I came across the forum and there seems to be lots better. Will look at the Joyetech as well. Planning to visit King Vape tomorrow as its close to me in Fourways


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Vwiked said:


> Hi Guys, been vaping since Jan 16 with the Twisp. Decided the time was right to quit the stinky. I am also tired of the twisp however it has helped me to kick the habit. I am looking at getting me a eLeaf iJust2 soon. Thanks for the very informative posts on this forum, learnt alot. Later


Hey man
Welcome...
I've got an Ijust2 and for what is generally labelled a starter tank, it does the business extremely well.
I'm running the 0.3ohm coil and I thoroughly enjoy it.
Are you looking at getting the full kit or just the tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vwiked

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Hey man
> Welcome...
> I've got an Ijust2 and for what is generally labelled a starter tank, it does the business extremely well.
> I'm running the 0.3ohm coil and I thoroughly enjoy it.
> Are you looking at getting the full kit or just the tank?



Hey thanks man. Looking at getting the starter kit. Something i should know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Vwiked said:


> Hey thanks man. Looking at getting the starter kit. Something i should know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome
Only thing you should know is that, that kit is the cat's pyjamas.
A colleague of mine got off cigs and was using a Twist setup (Aero I think), after a while he wanted something with a bit more boomshakalaka. He bought the IJust2 kit and couldn't be happier.
I bought my Ijust2 tank shortly afterwards. Such a convenient setup and it delivers.
As far as I know, the coils come in 0.3ohm and 0.5ohm and I believe there are some offerings in Titanium and Nickel as well.
Personally, the 0.3 is great for me.

One thing that makes the experience great with this tank is to properly prime the coil before use. Once you get it, let us know, assistance is in abundance on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nabzo said:


> hi members im new to this and new to the forum hopefully I will get the best advice from the forum about builds and DIY juice



Welcome to the forum @Nabzo 
Lots of advice and tips here. Feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

marzbars said:


> Obligatory introduction post.
> I know a couple of the users on here from the VWCSA forum
> 
> Holla vapers.



Welcome @marzbars - love your avatar pic 
Enjoy the forum
Several car lovers on this forum, theres also a thread by the way where you mention who you spotted vaping while driving your car. And member @RIEFY is the king of in car vape pics. Hehe


----------



## Silver

Vwiked said:


> Hi Guys, been vaping since Jan 16 with the Twisp. Decided the time was right to quit the stinky. I am also tired of the twisp however it has helped me to kick the habit. I am looking at getting me a eLeaf iJust2 soon. Thanks for the very informative posts on this forum, learnt alot. Later



Welcome to the forum @Vwiked 
Congrats on the vaping and quitting the stinkies. Great achievement
Lots of vaping advice on here. Feel free to ask questions as you go along.
IJust2 is a very popular and affordable device
All the best for your vaping journey


----------



## Vwiked

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Awesome
> Only thing you should know is that, that kit is the cat's pyjamas.
> A colleague of mine got off cigs and was using a Twist setup (Aero I think), after a while he wanted something with a bit more boomshakalaka. He bought the IJust2 kit and couldn't be happier.
> I bought my Ijust2 tank shortly afterwards. Such a convenient setup and it delivers.
> As far as I know, the coils come in 0.3oohm and 0.5ohm and I believe there are some offerings in Titanium and Nickel as well.
> Personally, the 0.3 is great for me.
> 
> One thing that makes the experience great with this tank is to properly prime the coil before use. Once you get it, let us know, assistance is in abundance on this forum.



Points noted Jazz. Appreciate the advice. 

Note to ALL: You guys are AWESOME 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Vwiked said:


> Points noted Jazz. Appreciate the advice.
> 
> Note to ALL: You guys are AWESOME
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries man
Keep us updated with your vaping journey.
I'm a vape noob myself and the folks on this forum really help and continue to help me with any questions I have


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members*

A big event is happening on the *27th of August*...

*VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA*

It is taking place at *Heartfelt Arena* in Pretoria

*We will be hosting SA's best vaping vendors under one roof!*
From all over SA!

Come meet the vendors in person, get great vape gear and juices.
Many vendors will be launching new products, juices and initiatives at VapeCon
Loads of competitions, prizes and giveaways
Come enjoy the fun with the vape community and meet fellow forum members for an awesome day out
We have put a lot of effort into this event, its going to be great!

Dont miss it

*RSVP here* (there will be some special giveaways for ECIGSSA members that RSVP)
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/

Check out the *confirmed vendors* so far:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-confirmed-vendors.t24300/

*Buy tickets online* for R50 and save on the R70 at the door
https://itickets.co.za/events/360911.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MoeHS1

marzbars said:


> Obligatory introduction post.
> I know a couple of the users on here from the VWCSA forum
> 
> Holla vapers.


Welcome marz  I think there's a good few of us here from VWCSA


----------



## Firefly96

Hey all

So I am @PsyCLown girlfriend. He convinced me to join the forum so here I am.
Seems like a cool place.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Firefly96 said:


> Hey all
> 
> So I am @PsyCLown girlfriend. He convinced me to join the forum so here I am.
> Seems like a cool place.


Welcome
It most definitely is a cool place.


----------



## RayRay

Hi

My name is Mohamed. Been vaping on and off about 3 years now. Switched to analog a few times mainly because I am always travelling and analogs are sometimes the easier option.
Anyway good to join all you guys.

Thanks
Mo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moolies86

RayRay said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Mohamed. Been vaping on and off about 3 years now. Switched to analog a few times mainly because I am always travelling and analogs are sometimes the easier option.
> Anyway good to join all you guys.
> 
> Thanks
> Mo


Welcome @RayRay what setup are you using and what juice ?hopefully this time the forum can help you stay off smoking for good and vaping for life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Firefly96 said:


> Hey all
> 
> So I am @PsyCLown girlfriend. He convinced me to join the forum so here I am.
> Seems like a cool place.



Welcome to the forum @Firefly96 
Great that you joined. Now you can keep an eye on @PsyCLown 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

RayRay said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Mohamed. Been vaping on and off about 3 years now. Switched to analog a few times mainly because I am always travelling and analogs are sometimes the easier option.
> Anyway good to join all you guys.
> 
> Thanks
> Mo



Welcome to the forum Mo (@RayRay)

I hear you on the analogs being an easier option. I do miss the days of being able to just take a full box of smokes and a little Bic lighter and off I go - when in a hurry. 

But I tell you what - I am very pleased with vaping despite the extra hassle - I feel much better and like to think my lungs are thanking me big time. Not to mention the amazing flavours and the hobby side of it.

You can get some really low hassle vaping options. I keep two of those always loaded and ready so if I need to go in a hurry and my other gear is in need of pitstops I have something to grab and go.

All the best and enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lex Aer

Welcome Nash, lots of advice and friendly folks on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Firefly96 said:


> Hey all
> 
> So I am @PsyCLown girlfriend. He convinced me to join the forum so here I am.
> Seems like a cool place.


Most welcome @Firefly96. Do you vape? To kick the stinky habit? If so, what gear are you using? Favourite juice?


----------



## TheVapeApe

Vape Starter said:


> Thanks for the replies I am excited to start this new journey. I am just paranoid shopper and I am still researching everything so I can make the best choice when it comes to device, e-liquid and battery.
> 
> I know I'm not ready to sub-ohm so I will probably use the 1,8 ohm coils at 6mg nicotine strength to begin with.


I dove straight into the sub ohm Diy world and am loving it. this place has all the info which ever route you choose

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darrylth

Hi, My name is Darryl, and I am an ex smoker.. been vaping for 2 weeks now to get away from the ciggie addiction of 20+ years.. walked into a vape shop and bought the istick pico, with MELO III tank, and a few different flavours, most fruity ones, just bought a rx200s and gemini RTA to satisfy the bug.. have already leart how to build my own coils. Seriously doubt I will go back to the stinkies, there are too many great flavours out there I have yet to discover. Currently vaping Debbie does donuts and blueberry smackaroon. .

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Darrylth said:


> Hi, My name is Darryl, and I am an ex smoker.. been vaping for 2 weeks now to get away from the ciggie addiction of 20+ years.. walked into a vape shop and bought the istick pico, with MELO III tank, and a few different flavours, most fruity ones, just bought a rx200s and gemini RTA to satisfy the bug.. have already leart how to build my own coils. Seriously doubt I will go back to the stinkies, there are too many great flavours out there I have yet to discover. Currently vaping Debbie does donuts and blueberry smackaroon. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Hi @Darrylth
Welcome and kudos for dropping the cigs.
Coil building after 2 weeks is awesome man.
Debbie is one of my favourites - The juice, not the movie 
Any questions you have, drop a message on this forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Darrylth said:


> Hi, My name is Darryl, and I am an ex smoker.. been vaping for 2 weeks now to get away from the ciggie addiction of 20+ years.. walked into a vape shop and bought the istick pico, with MELO III tank, and a few different flavours, most fruity ones, just bought a rx200s and gemini RTA to satisfy the bug.. have already leart how to build my own coils. Seriously doubt I will go back to the stinkies, there are too many great flavours out there I have yet to discover. Currently vaping Debbie does donuts and blueberry smackaroon. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Welcome @Darrylth 
Congrats on quitting the stinkies. Keep it up!
No messing around on your part with such great gear after such a short time
Wishing you all the best with your vape journey from here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDAYA

Hi - Shailen here. 

Started vaping in February 2016 
Been of tar sticks ever since.

I'm basically here to get information about vaping as it has become my hobby 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys


----------



## Andre

SDAYA said:


> Hi - Shailen here.
> 
> Started vaping in February 2016
> Been of tar sticks ever since.
> 
> I'm basically here to get information about vaping as it has become my hobby


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the tar sticks habit. Vaping certainly is a hobby, and a great one at it. Happy vaping and do shout if you have any questions.


----------



## PervertedMonk

Hi all. Left the stinky sticks 2 weeks ago. I had bought a twisp clearo last year but didn't get into it until 2 weeks ago. Now that I'm looking for more, I stumbled on this forum,and now I'm about to get the Pico with the Melo 3 2ml as well as a few ceramic coils. XXX, Scream and sunset are the flavours I'm getting. 

Awesome community though!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDAYA

Thank you @Andre 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwiked

SDAYA said:


> Hi - Shailen here.
> 
> Started vaping in February 2016
> Been of tar sticks ever since.
> 
> I'm basically here to get information about vaping as it has become my hobby
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats and welcome. You have come to the right place. Lots of good knowledge here. Been here a few days and have learnt alot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PervertedMonk said:


> Hi all. Left the stinky sticks 2 weeks ago. I had bought a twisp clearo last year but didn't get into it until 2 weeks ago. Now that I'm looking for more, I stumbled on this forum,and now I'm about to get the Pico with the Melo 3 2ml as well as a few ceramic coils. XXX, Scream and sunset are the flavours I'm getting.
> 
> Awesome community though!
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - you have done the hard yards. Your taste buds should be starting to wake up with a vengeance. Happy vaping and keep us updated. And do tell where that handle comes from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDAYA

@Vwiked thanks 

I see you had twisp - glad it worked with you. 

I had the Clearo and the Aero but they didn't do it for me.

After I bought my Kangertech Nano I never went back - best decision to start vaping ever. 

All the best on your journey bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PervertedMonk

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - you have done the hard yards. Your taste buds should be starting to wake up with a vengeance. Happy vaping and keep us updated. And do tell where that handle comes from?


Hahaha I've used this handle through my varsity gaming profiles. It's from the anime Naruto, Jiraiya was the character. So just stuck with it :] 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

PervertedMonk said:


> Hahaha I've used this handle through my varsity gaming profiles. It's from the anime Naruto, Jiraiya was the character. So just stuck with it :]
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum,great decision on the pico and juice, happy vaping


----------



## Waseem411

Hi All

I am Waseem been vaping for about 6 months now and loving it, just wanted to drop by to introduce myself. I have a cuboid mod with a griffin tank and its been amazing so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheVapeApe

SDAYA said:


> Hi - Shailen here.
> 
> Started vaping in February 2016
> Been of tar sticks ever since.
> 
> I'm basically here to get information about vaping as it has become my hobby
> 
> 
> 
> PervertedMonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. Left the stinky sticks 2 weeks ago. I had bought a twisp clearo last year but didn't get into it until 2 weeks ago. Now that I'm looking for more, I stumbled on this forum,and now I'm about to get the Pico with the Melo 3 2ml as well as a few ceramic coils. XXX, Scream and sunset are the flavours I'm getting.
> 
> Awesome community though!
> 
> 
> 
> Waseem411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I am Waseem been vaping for about 6 months now and loving it, just wanted to drop by to introduce myself. I have a cuboid mod with a griffin tank and its been amazing so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and enjoy this place has loads of info and amazing people have fun
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SDAYA

Thanks bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nash Chetty

Howsit Guys- Nash here

Started vaping around January 2016.. Started off with a Kangertech TopBox Mini (still have it and still love it).. Recently "upgraded" to the Wismec RX200S and got myself a Vaperz Cloud VCMT Tank (what a beast) still learning a few tricks here and there on building, with some help from awesome people at VAPE KING .. I kinda drifted away and got back into cigarettes about a week after purchasing my first starter kit, until i finally saw the light! Been off cigarettes now going onto 4 weeks.. Vaping has officially become my new hobbie!! Currently vaping ICE CREAM MAN DA BOMB and GQ EMPIRE!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Nash Chetty said:


> Howsit Guys- Nash here
> 
> Started vaping around January 2016.. Started off with a Kangertech TopBox Mini (still have it and still love it).. Recently "upgraded" to the Wismec RX200S and got myself a Vaperz Cloud VCMT Tank (what a beast) still learning a few tricks here and there on building, with some help from awesome people at VAPE KING .. I kinda drifted away and got back into cigarettes about a week after purchasing my first starter kit, until i finally saw the light! Been off cigarettes now going onto 4 weeks.. Vaping has officially become my new hobbie!! Currently vaping ICE CREAM MAN DA BOMB and GQ EMPIRE!



Welcome to the forum @Nash Chetty 
Congrats on the 4 weeks - keep it up - you are doing great!
Vaping is a wonderful hobby indeed 
All the best for your journey from here on


----------



## Mohamed Alaudin

Hi everybody

Mohamed here. Started vaping about 2 months ago and have been loving it. trying to get rid of the 1 stinky i have every day. its tough to get off that 1. looking for ideas and tricks to stay away. I started on Kangertech topbox mini and have recently invested in a RX200s with a Griffin 25 tank. due to the range of juices, its hard to stick to just 1. I'm learning to build coils with my bro and hopefully will be on my own 2 feet soon without that 1 stinky

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## B1G_WH1T3

Hi Everyone 

B1G_WH1T3 here, I've been vaping for about 6 months now, started straight off the bat with a kangertech topbox 200 with a Smok tfv4 and the dual coil deck, I used the tank for about 2 weeks and picked up a Twissed messes V1 and a RX200. my current build and favorite one is 22ga 8 wraps on a 3mm bit, running at 80W 3.69v. I'm a big DIY guy, bought about 130ml of retail juice and emiditly began to research on how DIY works, been making my own juice for what about 5 and a half months, have a few good recipies I 've either made myself or changes from a clone. 

But yea rather enjoying vaping been a smoker for 11 years , quit right after I got my first setup and never looked back.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86

Welcome to the forum @Mohamed Alaudin and @B1G_WH1T3 ,impressive gear guys
Looking forward to see some of your views in the Diy thread @B1G_WH1T3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

B1G_WH1T3 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> B1G_WH1T3 here, I've been vaping for about 6 months now, started straight off the bat with a kangertech topbox 200 with a Smok tfv4 and the dual coil deck, I used the tank for about 2 weeks and picked up a Twissed messes V1 and a RX200. my current build and favorite one is 22ga 8 wraps on a 3mm bit, running at 80W 3.69v. I'm a big DIY guy, bought about 130ml of retail juice and emiditly began to research on how DIY works, been making my own juice for what about 5 and a half months, have a few good recipies I 've either made myself or changes from a clone.
> 
> But yea rather enjoying vaping been a smoker for 11 years , quit right after I got my first setup and never looked back.



Welcome to the forum @B1G_WH1T3 . Am I correct in assuming we have another NH member joining our ranks?


----------



## B1G_WH1T3

zadiac said:


> Welcome to the forum @B1G_WH1T3 . Am I correct in assuming we have another NH member joining our ranks?



Zadiac !!! yup, you should know me by now


----------



## zadiac

B1G_WH1T3 said:


> Zadiac !!! yup, you should know me by now



Congrats on switching from stinkies to the healthier option. You will like it here. Awesome forum with awesome people


----------



## Archangel2203

sup guys 

I'm Marco I was a smoker(10 years experience lol) switched to vaping and vice versa on and off for the past 8 years, mostly the e-cigs(twisps and green smoke all that weird jazz), recently started mods like 3 weeks ago (which is soooooo much better) , started off with a joyetech evic vtc mini and looking to upgrade this week which is way more difficult than it sounds so many to choose from. im a fan of the orion ejuices, mainly meteorite, but i also have had their sunset and their all coiled out yo-yo and ive tried paulies pistachio ice cream which is really good. so my new hobby is vaping building coils is next

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Archangel2203 said:


> sup guys
> 
> I'm Marco I was a smoker(10 years experience lol) switched to vaping and vice versa on and off for the past 8 years, mostly the e-cigs(twisps and green smoke all that weird jazz), recently started mods like 3 weeks ago (which is soooooo much better) , started off with a joyetech evic vtc mini and looking to upgrade this week which is way more difficult than it sounds so many to choose from. im a fan of the orion ejuices, mainly meteorite, but i also have had their sunset and their all coiled out yo-yo and ive tried paulies pistachio ice cream which is really good. so my new hobby is vaping building coils is next



Welcome @Archangel2203 
Wishing you all the best this time around 
Sounds like you are sorted. I know what you mean about the challenge in deciding on a mod
See you have been doing good research. 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Archangel2203 . Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Brennan

Hi.
My name is Brennan and I'm a Vaper

Got started to get off Cigarettes.
However quickly realized it Tastes better and it's way more fun.

Think rebuilding and mixing my own juice will become interests in the near future but for now I'm sick of cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Brennan said:


> Hi.
> My name is Brennan and I'm a Vaper
> 
> Got started to get off Cigarettes.
> However quickly realized it Tastes better and it's way more fun.
> 
> Think rebuilding and mixing my own juice will become interests in the near future but for now I'm sick of cigarettes.



Welcome to the forum @Brennan 
Congrats on the vaping. You doing a great thing
Quite right about the taste and fun aspects of vaping!
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Brennan . Enjoy your journey!


----------



## Andre

Archangel2203 said:


> sup guys
> 
> I'm Marco I was a smoker(10 years experience lol) switched to vaping and vice versa on and off for the past 8 years, mostly the e-cigs(twisps and green smoke all that weird jazz), recently started mods like 3 weeks ago (which is soooooo much better) , started off with a joyetech evic vtc mini and looking to upgrade this week which is way more difficult than it sounds so many to choose from. im a fan of the orion ejuices, mainly meteorite, but i also have had their sunset and their all coiled out yo-yo and ive tried paulies pistachio ice cream which is really good. so my new hobby is vaping building coils is next


Most welcome to the forum @Archangel2203. Hehe, loved that 10 years experience. Yeah, with the gear on the market now it is much easier to kick the stinky habit. Good luck on your upgrade - do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


Brennan said:


> Hi.
> My name is Brennan and I'm a Vaper
> 
> Got started to get off Cigarettes.
> However quickly realized it Tastes better and it's way more fun.
> 
> Think rebuilding and mixing my own juice will become interests in the near future but for now I'm sick of cigarettes.


Most welcome vaper @Brennan. You got it down pat - way better tasting and way more fun. All the best with your rebuilding and DIY quest. Happy vaping.


----------



## maxjany

Hi guys, name is Max. 
Smoked for years, but successfully quit a few years ago. Been smoking hookah for around 15 years, most of that time with the high-end flavours and coals in Europe. Been enjoying vaping for a few months, but only bought my first device 3 months ago. Started off with an Evic Mini with a Tron-S tank. But then quickly moved onto an RTA. Then went and got another Evic Mini when my roomate started. Was running a Griffin 22 and the Evic Mini for two weeks before getting the Limitless RDTA and a RX200S. Already looking at a new stuff as the bug has bitten.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Supriyono

Hi all, i'm Yono, i'm new here. I'm from Indonesia and start vaping with Kangertech Subox

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryan_rsa

Howsit guys , im Ryan from pretoria , just got a pico and love it , epic forum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zucas

Welcome Ryan , feel free to ask for help along your vaping adventure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan_rsa

Thanks Zucas, I will probably give you a shout if I come stuck


----------



## Lukeness

Hey everyone. Brand new to vaping. I tried about five years ago on the nasty cigarette lookalikes with cotton wicks/tanks in their 'filters' and ditched it after getting mouthfuls of juice half the time and nothing the rest.
Anyway... bought an e-sense on Saturday (was actually for my wife) and haven't smoked since. Really enjoying it. Not sure how good or bad they are supposed to be, but going well so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Random_Sheep

Greetings all

Richard here..... 
Been vaping on and off for a few years but back on the plume train now and even got my gf into it. 
Running a RX200S with a protank 4, just bough an indestructible. Looking for a new mod for the gf so if anyone has pink mod, let me know. Hahaha 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Lukeness said:


> Hey everyone. Brand new to vaping. I tried about five years ago on the nasty cigarette lookalikes with cotton wicks/tanks in their 'filters' and ditched it after getting mouthfuls of juice half the time and nothing the rest.
> Anyway... bought an e-sense on Saturday (was actually for my wife) and haven't smoked since. Really enjoying it. Not sure how good or bad they are supposed to be, but going well so far.


Most welcome to the forum. All the best with kicking the stinky habit. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Random_Sheep said:


> Greetings all
> 
> Richard here.....
> Been vaping on and off for a few years but back on the plume train now and even got my gf into it.
> Running a RX200S with a protank 4, just bough an indestructible. Looking for a new mod for the gf so if anyone has pink mod, let me know. Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum and back on the train. The Eleaf Pico kit is available in hot pink. Small and awesome with the 0.9 ohm cCell coil unit. HRH's vape of choice. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ryan_rsa said:


> Howsit guys , im Ryan from pretoria , just got a pico and love it , epic forum



Welcome @Ryan_rsa 
Congrats on the vaping and enjoy your stay!


----------



## brotiform

Welcome to all our Noobs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lukeness said:


> Hey everyone. Brand new to vaping. I tried about five years ago on the nasty cigarette lookalikes with cotton wicks/tanks in their 'filters' and ditched it after getting mouthfuls of juice half the time and nothing the rest.
> Anyway... bought an e-sense on Saturday (was actually for my wife) and haven't smoked since. Really enjoying it. Not sure how good or bad they are supposed to be, but going well so far.



Welcome to the forum @Lukeness 
Congrats on quitting since Saturday! You are doing a great thing
Not sure about the e-sense myself, maybe share a pic
But whatever works for you is what counts
Enjoy the forum and your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Random_Sheep said:


> Greetings all
> 
> Richard here.....
> Been vaping on and off for a few years but back on the plume train now and even got my gf into it.
> Running a RX200S with a protank 4, just bough an indestructible. Looking for a new mod for the gf so if anyone has pink mod, let me know. Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Welcome @Random_Sheep 
Great gear! Congrats on being back to vaping. 
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Roodt

good morning fellow vapers

I recently started vaping due to my cooler younger brothers ( love em youngings )
I just purchased my first mod a vaporesso tarot with a smok tvf4 mini.
I am just here to see what the other vapers are up to, and to keep up with the trends and hopefully kick the ciggies for good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lukeness

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Lukeness
> Congrats on quitting since Saturday! You are doing a great thing
> Not sure about the e-sense myself, maybe share a pic
> But whatever works for you is what counts
> Enjoy the forum and your stay here



Hey Silver
Here's a link to the one I bought:
http://esense.co.za/shop/electronic-cigarettes/vape-kits/e-sense-limited-edition-box-kit-1-detail
They were R399 at Spar, so I got two.

Here are the kit details:
1 X e-sense 900mAh Passthrough battery (6-9 hours of vaping)
1 X e-sense Bottom Dual Coil Clear Clearomizer, with round drip ti
1 X e-sense Bottom Dual Coil Colour Matching Clearomizer, with round drip tip
1 X Flat drip tip
1 X Micro USB cable
1 X USB Wall Plug
1 X User Guide and Warranty Card (basically a six month battery warrantee)

I like it so far, but I have no idea what to expect in terms of coil life etc. The build as a whole seems pretty solid (solid stainless steel) but that's about all I can say since I know nothing about how it should be.


----------



## Andre

Roodt said:


> good morning fellow vapers
> 
> I recently started vaping due to my cooler younger brothers ( love em youngings )
> I just purchased my first mod a vaporesso tarot with a smok tvf4 mini.
> I am just here to see what the other vapers are up to, and to keep up with the trends and hopefully kick the ciggies for good.


Most welcome to the forum and congrats on joining the cool gang! All the best with your vaping journey. Do shout if you have any questions, although the youngings probably have all the answers. Happy vaping.


----------



## Roodt

Thank you


Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum and congrats on joining the cool gang! All the best with your vaping journey. Do shout if you have any questions, although the youngings probably have all the answers. Happy vaping.


 Thank you Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## apoc21

Hey all

New to the forum. I was a pack a day smoker for about 15 odd years. Been vaping a few months now. First started of on a twisp and now on an istick Pico. Loving it. It's a great mod. 

Like making my own juices.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Switchy

Warmest of welcomes @apoc21 , I trust you will enjoy your stay here!

How long have you been making your own liquids for?


----------



## apoc21

Switchy said:


> Warmest of welcomes @apoc21 , I trust you will enjoy your stay here!
> 
> How long have you been making your own liquids for?


I would say for the last 2 months now. Really enjoy the DIY process.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## F4T

Hi Guys , noob checking in, vaping for 2 months or so now.

Thanks to @brotiform and friends on here, i just got this all together. :hug: Such a massive difference from the smok ego cloud i started with.

Koopor plus 200w with Sense Herakles Plus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform

Welcome @F4T , glad I could help out and it's good to see you up and running! You're gonna enjoy yourself here but your wallet wont! The classifieds and vendors are dangerous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

F4T said:


> Hi Guys , noob checking in, vaping for 2 months or so now.
> 
> Thanks to @brotiform and friends on here, i just got this all together. :hug: Such a massive difference from the smok ego cloud i started with.
> 
> Koopor plus 200w with Sense Herakles Plus.


Most welcome to the forum. Nice gear. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnderPantsBoy

Hi 5 People,

Got stuck in the new addiction and love every puff…….

Stopped smoking tobacco the one day and started vaping the next. It has been just over two months and I went all out and still adding to the hardware, juice and self-mixing collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

UnderPantsBoy said:


> Hi 5 People,
> 
> Got stuck in the new addiction and love every puff…….
> 
> Stopped smoking tobacco the one day and started vaping the next. It has been just over two months and I went all out and still adding to the hardware, juice and self-mixing collection.



Welcome to the forum @UnderPantsBoy 
Most unusual name you have!
All the best with the vape journey
Fasten your seatbelts and enjoy the theme park!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moolies86

Welcome to the forum @UnderPantsBoy,congrats on quitting the stinkies cold turkey!


----------



## Pinksunshine

Newest noob checking in ☺
Only been vaping for a few weeks now, still on the tobacco, but way less than usual. Hoping to ditch them stinkies real soon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Pinksunshine said:


> Newest noob checking in ☺
> Only been vaping for a few weeks now, still on the tobacco, but way less than usual. Hoping to ditch them stinkies real soon.



Welcome to the forum @Pinksunshine 
Congrats on the vaping and way less stinkies. Where there's a will, there's a way!
You are doing a great thing and wishing you well from here on
Enjoy and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## KZOR

Hi community






I have posted 50 times and thought it best to introduce myself. That is one of my characteristics my wife fell in love with .......never mindedness.
Middle one of 5 brothers. 2 Years military service after school and left as a infantry Lieutenant.
BSc at Stellenbosch then HED. Got married to my school love (head girl btw). Got employed at my first interview and have been a high school Biology and Natural Science teacher ever since (16 years).
Started smoking Camel soft pack while in service and have been doing so for 25 years (pack a day).
Bought my first Maxi ecig 2 months back and smoke- free since.
Currently I switch between my Ego AIO, kangertech NEBOX and Evic VTC mini.

Glad to be on board.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

KZOR said:


> Hi community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted 50 times and thought it best to introduce myself. That is one of my characteristics my wife fell in love with .......never mindedness.
> Middle one of 5 brothers. 2 Years military service after school and left as a infantry Lieutenant.
> BSc at Stellenbosch then HED. Got married to my school love (head girl btw). Got employed at my first interview and have been a high school Biology and Natural Science teacher ever since (16 years).
> Starting smoking Camel soft pack while in service and have been doing so for 25 years (pack a day).
> Bought my first Maxi ecig 2 months back and smoke- free since.
> Currently I switch between my Ego AIO, kangertech NEBOX and Evic VTC mini.
> 
> Glad to be on board.


Ah, thank you for the introduction. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Hi community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted 50 times and thought it best to introduce myself. That is one of my characteristics my wife fell in love with .......never mindedness.
> Middle one of 5 brothers. 2 Years military service after school and left as a infantry Lieutenant.
> BSc at Stellenbosch then HED. Got married to my school love (head girl btw). Got employed at my first interview and have been a high school Biology and Natural Science teacher ever since (16 years).
> Started smoking Camel soft pack while in service and have been doing so for 25 years (pack a day).
> Bought my first Maxi ecig 2 months back and smoke- free since.
> Currently I switch between my Ego AIO, kangertech NEBOX and Evic VTC mini.
> 
> Glad to be on board.



Welcome to the forum @KZOR and thanks for the lovely intro
Congrats on the 2 months stinkie free - marvellous achievement!!
Wishing you all the best from here on!


----------



## Caramia

Lol @KZOR, same here re the intro-taking-time, so here goes:
Hi guys, I am from Pta, was on the Camel bus since Varsity in the 80's. Have been trying GreenSmoke when it came out, but we all know how that normally turns out...
Both Hubby and I quit a couple of months back - started on Twisp Edge, he wanted to "upgrade" to the Aero, I did some Googling, and happened upon this forum.
Upgraded to IJust2, then a whole bunch of Picos, the 4 ml tanks, Kanger Subtank minis and a nano (in pink!), the RX200s with protank, Kanger Squonker with Velocity V2.
We also diy most of our juices, looking for that perfect ADV. I am still not comfy enough with my mixing skills to share recipes though, but we shall get there.
Happy to be here, happy vaping all!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Caramia said:


> Lol @KZOR, same here re the intro-taking-time, so here goes:
> Hi guys, I am from Pta, was on the Camel bus since Varsity in the 80's. Have been trying GreenSmoke when it came out, but we all know how that normally turns out...
> Both Hubby and I quit a couple of months back - started on Twisp Edge, he wanted to "upgrade" to the Aero, I did some Googling, and happened upon this forum.
> Upgraded to IJust2, then a whole bunch of Picos, the 4 ml tanks, Kanger Subtank minis and a nano (in pink!), the RX200s with protank, Kanger Squonker with Velocity V2.
> We also diy most of our juices, looking for that perfect ADV. I am still not comfy enough with my mixing skills to share recipes though, but we shall get there.
> Happy to be here, happy vaping all!


Great stuff, @Caramia. Most congrats on kicking that long time stinky habit to you and Hubby. Looking forward to seeing some of your DIY creations. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Thank you @Andre!
Yep, the stinky-kicking was a little tough, we both quit overnight, but vaping is Boss!
Re the DIY - all in good time, I am currently playing with some pancake, coffee and very fruity flavours, some are quite nice, but I have to get Hubby's all-day-tastebud-approval before spreading the love

P.s. I think it is quite obvious, but I simply love the emoticons on here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabs

Hi
I'm Shabeer
Been stinky free for over 3 years
Started off with twisp and now using the Pico kit.
Just got my Pico recently and loving it
But going through around 3 tanks juice per day (Melo 3 mini).



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

shabs said:


> Hi
> I'm Shabeer
> Been stinky free for over 3 years
> Started off with twisp and now using the Pico kit.
> Just got my Pico recently and loving it
> But going through around 3 tanks juice per day (Melo 3 mini).


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on being stinky free for so long - a huge achievement. 6 ml a day is not much at all. Many do 20+ mls per day. Pico kit is great. Happy vaping.


----------



## brotiform

Welcome all our noobs , enjoy your stay , I know you will


----------



## brotiform

Welcome all our noobs , enjoy your stay , I know you will


----------



## Fandelz

Hi
My name is Fanie. Been vaping for almost a year now. A co-worker introduced me to twisp so started off with the only thing I new back then. Lately realised the vaping community is HUUGGGEEE!!!
Currently using a Cuboid 150w with a Griffin 25mm rta.
Looking forward to learn more and expand my vaping experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Fandelz said:


> Hi
> My name is Fanie. Been vaping for almost a year now. A co-worker introduced me to twisp so started off with the only thing I new back then. Lately realised the vaping community is HUUGGGEEE!!!
> Currently using a Cuboid 150w with a Griffin 25mm rta.
> Looking forward to learn more and expand my vaping experience.



Welcome
I have the exact same setup...love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

Welcome to the forum @Fandelz the vaping community is huge and its filled with some really great people,I hope you enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Fandelz said:


> Hi
> My name is Fanie. Been vaping for almost a year now. A co-worker introduced me to twisp so started off with the only thing I new back then. Lately realised the vaping community is HUUGGGEEE!!!
> Currently using a Cuboid 150w with a Griffin 25mm rta.
> Looking forward to learn more and expand my vaping experience.


Welcome Fanie!

That is some really good kit you have there! Is that your dog/horse in your profile picture?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Fandelz

Stosta said:


> Welcome Fanie!
> 
> That is some really good kit you have there! Is that your dog/horse in your profile picture?



Hi thanks, I am loving it, the big tank makes the filling easier... Yeah that's my 'dorse'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Fandelz

moolies86 said:


> Welcome to the forum @Fandelz the vaping community is huge and its filled with some really great people,I hope you enjoy your stay here



Thank you @moolies86 

I believe its going to be an awesome stay...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fandelz

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Welcome
> I have the exact same setup...love it!



Thank you

Indeed it's an awesome setup


----------



## Zaher619

Good evening Vapers, I'm Zaher and have just recently been exposed to vaping. Have always smoked hookah, and currently using a twisp clearo. Will soon be buying my first mod but with so many options it's not easy to choose. Will be doing lots of research and really appreciate all the info I've found so far on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## UnderPantsBoy

Thank you for the warm welcome guys.......lots of catching up to do on old posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> Lol @KZOR, same here re the intro-taking-time, so here goes:
> Hi guys, I am from Pta, was on the Camel bus since Varsity in the 80's. Have been trying GreenSmoke when it came out, but we all know how that normally turns out...
> Both Hubby and I quit a couple of months back - started on Twisp Edge, he wanted to "upgrade" to the Aero, I did some Googling, and happened upon this forum.
> Upgraded to IJust2, then a whole bunch of Picos, the 4 ml tanks, Kanger Subtank minis and a nano (in pink!), the RX200s with protank, Kanger Squonker with Velocity V2.
> We also diy most of our juices, looking for that perfect ADV. I am still not comfy enough with my mixing skills to share recipes though, but we shall get there.
> Happy to be here, happy vaping all!



Welcome to the forum @Caramia 
Congrats on the quitting of the stinkies. You guys dont mess around. Awesome gear so soon in
Enjoy and wishing you and your hubby all the best. Hope to see you at VapeCon in your neck of the woods on the 27th of August!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

shabs said:


> Hi
> I'm Shabeer
> Been stinky free for over 3 years
> Started off with twisp and now using the Pico kit.
> Just got my Pico recently and loving it
> But going through around 3 tanks juice per day (Melo 3 mini).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @shabs 
Congrats on 3 years stinkie free! That is awesome!
3 tanks per day on the Melo3 Mini doesnt sound like too much. Thats about 6ml isnt it?
Great going!
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Fandelz said:


> Hi
> My name is Fanie. Been vaping for almost a year now. A co-worker introduced me to twisp so started off with the only thing I new back then. Lately realised the vaping community is HUUGGGEEE!!!
> Currently using a Cuboid 150w with a Griffin 25mm rta.
> Looking forward to learn more and expand my vaping experience.



Welcome tp the forum @Fandelz 
Congrats on the vaping. 
You are right the vaping community is quite large and growing at a rapid pace. So much gear and juices to choose from. We are spoilt for choice nowadays!
Enjoy the forum and wishing you all the best with your vaping journey


----------



## Silver

Fandelz said:


> Hi thanks, I am loving it, the big tank makes the filling easier... Yeah that's my 'dorse'.



"Dorse"
Lol @Fandelz 
Classic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Zaher619 said:


> Good evening Vapers, I'm Zaher and have just recently been exposed to vaping. Have always smoked hookah, and currently using a twisp clearo. Will soon be buying my first mod but with so many options it's not easy to choose. Will be doing lots of research and really appreciate all the info I've found so far on this forum.



Welcome @Zaher619 
Lots of info and experienced vapers here to help out
Feel free to ask questions as you go along

I know what you mean that its not easy to choose but dont worry, it seems a bit more daunting than it actually is. Try get yourself something easy to start with that will give you a great reliable vape. Eg the subtank mini on a VTC Mini for example or a Pico with Melo3 mini and you can go from there. Both of those should outperform the Clearo by some margin. 

Enjoy and wishing you well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fandelz

Silver said:


> Welcome tp the forum @Fandelz
> Congrats on the vaping.
> You are right the vaping community is quite large and growing at a rapid pace. So much gear and juices to choose from. We are spoilt for choice nowadays!
> Enjoy the forum and wishing you all the best with your vaping journey


Thank you @Silver 
I never new all the goodies you can aquire for vaping, all new to all the gear and the vatiety of flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Caramia
> Congrats on the quitting of the stinkies. You guys dont mess around. Awesome gear so soon in
> Enjoy and wishing you and your hubby all the best. Hope to see you at VapeCon in your neck of the woods on the 27th of August!


Thank you Silver, I thought it was time to formally introduce myself
And lol, yes, we don't take very long to get into something new. Hubby sold his KTMs and needed something else to keep him busy when not working.
And yep, I have RSVPd for the both of us

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Fandelz said:


> Hi thanks, I am loving it, the big tank makes the filling easier... Yeah that's my 'dorse'.


Lol Fanie! I have a "Lesser Dane" Weimeraner, the one in my profile pic, he takes up space everywhere, but he is my little dude, and allowed to be a little bit of a brat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fandelz

Caramia said:


> Lol Fanie! I have a "Lesser Dane" Weimeraner, the one in my profile pic, he takes up space everywhere, but he is my little dude, and allowed to be a little bit of a brat


We have two danes. both are complete brats. And space will always be a problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrendzZ

Hi guys.
Im Brendan and new to vaping.
Been cig clean for 2 and a half months now and loving it!
VAPE ON!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

BrendzZ said:


> Hi guys.
> Im Brendan and new to vaping.
> Been cig clean for 2 and a half months now and loving it!
> VAPE ON!



Hey @BrendzZ 

Welcome to the forum ! 

What gear are you vaping on ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

BrendzZ said:


> Hi guys.
> Im Brendan and new to vaping.
> Been cig clean for 2 and a half months now and loving it!
> VAPE ON!


Welcome aboard  Congrats on being cig free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrendzZ

Got me a cuboid 200W TC mod, an OBS Crius 22mm v3 RTA and a Geekvape Tsunami 22mm RDA.
Money well spent!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Halo, anyone out there...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> Halo, anyone out there...



Wow, welcome back @annemarievdh
My gosh, thought you had disappeared for good
Great to see you again.

Yes, we are still here 
How have you been?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> Halo, anyone out there...



Welcome back @annemarievdh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Halo, anyone out there...


Ah, great to hear your voice. Sorely missed you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Wow, welcome back @annemarievdh
> My gosh, thought you had disappeared for good
> Great to see you again.
> 
> Yes, we are still here
> How have you been?





Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome back @annemarievdh!



Hi guys, I'm grate. It looks like I've missed allot. So how are things going.


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Ah, great to hear your voice. Sorely missed you.



I missed you guys 2. Everything is so different on the forum


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> Hi guys, I'm grate. It looks like I've missed allot. So how are things going.



All is well here on ecigssa... VapeCon in August is going to be EPIC!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> All is well here on ecigssa... VapeCon in August is going to be EPIC!



Wow nice!!! Well I've got about 15000 posts to go and read... Time to catch up

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> Hi guys, I'm grate. It looks like I've missed allot. So how are things going.



As Rob says, VapeCon is happening on 27th August in Pretoria. Lots of fun going to happen on that day, so please diarise. Will be great to see you there if you can make it.
Check out the VapeCon subforum here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/VapeCon/

Otherwise, all well here - lots of new members and vendors - lots of new competitions and the like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> As Rob says, VapeCon is happening on 27th August in Pretoria. Lots of fun going to happen on that day, so please diarise. Will be great to see you there if you can make it.
> Check out the VapeCon subforum here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/VapeCon/
> 
> Otherwise, all well here - lots of new members and vendors - lots of new competitions and the like.



I would love to go, just don't know if I will be able to. But I will definitely try.

I think it would be fun to see how old you guys have gotten the last year 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> I would love to go, just don't know if I will be able to. But I will definitely try.
> 
> I think it would be fun to see how old you guys have gotten the last year ;p
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How old!!! Lol!
Will be nice to see how young you have gotten in the past year @annemarievdh !
What are you vaping on these days?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> How old!!! Lol!
> Will be nice to see how young you have gotten in the past year @annemarievdh !
> What are you vaping on these days?



Hahaha I just had to

Ag these days I'm still on the Reo mini. Vaped on a couple other vapes but they all decided to fail me the past 2 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> Hahaha I just had to
> 
> Ag these days I'm still on the Reo mini. Vaped on a couple other vapes but they all decided to vail me the past 2 months.



I remember that Reo Mini
Wasnt it the one that had problems and that had to be fixed
Wasnt it @PeterHarris that fixed it if i remember correctly?


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> I remember that Reo Mini
> Wasnt it the one that had problems and that had to be fixed
> Wasnt it @PeterHarris that fixed it if i remember correctly?



Nope not the same one, and its a long story. But its a reo .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @stratus - cool forum name
> Congrats on the vaping - you are doing a great thing
> Wishing you well for the journey from here
> Feel free to ask questions as you go along


Hello to all forum members old and new.I'm Kev Mac from Rhode Island U.S.A. Though not new to this great forum I have been away for awhile,though not by choice.Unfortunatly I was laid low with a severe case of Lyme's Disease and shortly before this my tablet was once again trashed (my cat Smoke was very sorry) and between the body aches and the havoc to my C.N.S. replacing it or even the thought of going on line was impossible.I'm glad to say that I'm feeling much better and I'm hoping to get back on to the forum and catch up with old friends and welcome the new.Cheers to all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

kev mac said:


> Hello to all forum members old and new.I'm Kev Mac from Rhode Island U.S.A. Though not new to this great forum I have been away for awhile,though not by choice.Unfortunatly I was laid low with a severe case of Lyme's Disease and shortly before this my tablet was once again trashed (my cat Smoke was very sorry) and between the body aches and the havoc to my C.N.S. replacing it or even the thought of going on line was impossible.I'm glad to say that I'm feeling much better and I'm hoping to get back on to the forum and catch up with old friends and welcome the new.Cheers to all.



Welcome back @kev mac 
We missed you
Glad you feeling better!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## cam

Caramia said:


> Lol Fanie! I have a "Lesser Dane" Weimeraner, the one in my profile pic, he takes up space everywhere, but he is my little dude, and allowed to be a little bit of a brat


i almost take offence to calling a wiem a lesser anything... but i am biased. 
welcome to all the new members. 
enjoy the trip down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Caramia

cam said:


> i almost take offence to calling a wiem a lesser anything... but i am biased.
> welcome to all the new members.
> enjoy the trip down the rabbit hole.


I know @cam, I am so very biased too, I LOVE my Weims! But Neo is ok with it, he came up with the idea, and then he goes and sits on Daddy's lap...


----------



## cam

would he agree if i asked him? my sham is a bit full of herself after becoming famous. haha
easy to become biased once you have befriended a few wiems.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

cam said:


> would he agree if i asked him? my sham is a bit full of herself after becoming famous. haha
> easy to become biased once you have befriended a few wiems.


I am certain he would, Mister Personality himself.
Tell me more about Sham?
They are simply great "persons", would never have any other breed, except maybe a Malinois, the love is big there too


----------



## Andre

kev mac said:


> Hello to all forum members old and new.I'm Kev Mac from Rhode Island U.S.A. Though not new to this great forum I have been away for awhile,though not by choice.Unfortunatly I was laid low with a severe case of Lyme's Disease and shortly before this my tablet was once again trashed (my cat Smoke was very sorry) and between the body aches and the havoc to my C.N.S. replacing it or even the thought of going on line was impossible.I'm glad to say that I'm feeling much better and I'm hoping to get back on to the forum and catch up with old friends and welcome the new.Cheers to all.


Awesome to have you back in better health Kev. Certainly missed you.


----------



## Huffapuff

Greetings everyone =)

I'm Ian and I'm a vape addict 
After my wife and I came back to SA in 2007 we made a deal to quit smoking. She did it and I tried everything in the book and nothing stuck. When Twisps first started arriving in SA around 2008 I think, I got an eGo. But it didn't quite work for me. Since then I simply struggled to stay away from the stinkies and hated myself for it. The best I ever managed was 2 months of no smoking after a friend of mine did some acupuncture voodoo that literally removed the physical craving for nicotine. Unfortunately it did nothing for the psychological aspect and after one particularly stressful day I was back smoking.

It made me realize that what I needed was the experience of smoking without the cigarette - and viola! Vaping! I figured the tech has improved and if I stayed away from Twisps I'd be ok. So about 9 months ago I walked into VapeMob on Long street and the guy there (can't remember his name) introduced me to the Kangertech Subox mini starter kit. Within a week I was rebuilding and DIYing my own juices. Unfortunately the subox died in a motorcycle accident, but was replaced with an eVic VTC mini and Griffin RTA and I haven't looked back since 

When money allows I'm aiming for a second mod - something with dual batteries at least as I tend to drain mine pretty quick! Would also like to get a RDA to go with it - it just doesn't end does it!

Anyways, that's me - loving this forum and thanks to everyone for making this such an awesome place to be

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Huffapuff said:


> Greetings everyone =)
> 
> I'm Huffapuff and I'm a vape addict
> After my wife and I came back to SA in 2007 we made a deal to quit smoking. She did it and I tried everything in the book and nothing stuck. When Twisps first started arriving in SA around 2008 I think, I got an eGo. But it didn't quite work for me. Since then I simply struggled to stay away from the stinkies and hated myself for it. The best I ever managed was 2 months of no smoking after a friend of mine did some acupuncture voodoo that literally removed the physical craving for nicotine. Unfortunately it did nothing for the psychological aspect and after one particularly stressful day I was back smoking.
> 
> It made me realize that what I needed was the experience of smoking without the cigarette - and viola! Vaping! I figured the tech has improved and if I stayed away from Twisps I'd be ok. So about 9 months ago I walked into VapeMob on Long street and the guy there (can't remember his name) introduced me to the Kangertech Topbox mini starter kit. Within a week I was rebuilding and DIYing my own juices. Unfortunately the topbox died in a motorcycle accident, but was replaced with an eVic VTC mini and Griffin RTA and I haven't looked back since
> 
> When money allows I'm aiming for a second mod - something with dual batteries at least as I tend to drain mine pretty quick! Would also like to get a RDA to go with it - it just doesn't end does it!
> 
> Anyways, that's me - loving this forum and thanks to everyone for making this such an awesome place to be



Welcome to the forum @Huffapuff 
Congrats on quitting the stinkies after trying for so long! You are right, vaping makes it easy.
Glad you ok after the accident. 
Enjoy and wishing you all the best from here on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

welcome to all the new peeps, awesome to have you on board !


----------



## Neuk

Newb checking in, received my first order from Vape Cartel this morning, keen to get started.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

Welcome to the Forum @Neuk


----------



## Ecko_1

Hi All.

I've been lurking here for the last month or so from just before I bought my starter kit. Kangertech Topbox mini from Sir Vape in white. 

Not a cigarette smoker but i do smoke hookah. Initially I thought the vape could replace the hookah but it cannot replace the hookah experience I've found. So i vape mostly when I don't have the time to set up and smoke hookah for an hour plus. 

Loving the flavour on the vape though. I only vape 0mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome aboard @Neuk! What goodies did you get to start your vaping journey?


----------



## Lyn Pirie

Hi I'm Lyn I started vaping in 2013 after a bad bout of pneumonia,the doc said no more cigs and there and then I put ALL the smellies including ashtrays.Vanilla is one of one of my favorites and the grandchildren say it's smells like cookies.When I kiss a smoker I want to be ill.I don't mind people smoking in my house but I can't believe that I lived with that smell for 58 years! Long live the vapers of this world

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Blade master

Hi everyone 

The names henry from bloemfontein 3de day of no stinkies 4th day of vape and it awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wendyvz

HI everyone don't really know if I could introduce myself as a Newby because I've been on the forum for a few days already hehe but no formal introduction on this page so here I am. ..I'm Wendy 25 years old and from pretoria and new to vapeing and still smoking  but really want to quite like yesterday already hehe ...Nice to meet you all

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Blade master said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> The names henry from bloemfontein 3de day of no stinkies 4th day of vape and it awesome


Great stuff, congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Good luck on your vaping journey. I see you have the awesome little Pico kit in hand. Do shout if you have any questions.


----------



## Andre

Wendyvz said:


> HI everyone don't really know if I could introduce myself as a Newby because I've been on the forum for a few days already hehe but no formal introduction on this page so here I am. ..I'm Wendy 25 years old and from pretoria and new to vapeing and still smoking  but really want to quite like yesterday already hehe ...Nice to meet you all


Hehe, many lurk for months before they introduce themselves. Most welcome to the forum. All the best kicking the stinky habit and your vaping journey. Shout if you have any questions.


----------



## shaunnadan

Blade master said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> The names henry from bloemfontein 3de day of no stinkies 4th day of vape and it awesome



Hey 

Welcome to the forum ! 

Congrats on quitting the stinkies! Each day you will only feel better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Wendyvz said:


> HI everyone don't really know if I could introduce myself as a Newby because I've been on the forum for a few days already hehe but no formal introduction on this page so here I am. ..I'm Wendy 25 years old and from pretoria and new to vapeing and still smoking  but really want to quite like yesterday already hehe ...Nice to meet you all


Hi Wendy 

What gear are you currently using ? Just keep to the vaping and after the cravings subside you will be off the smoking forever !!!!!


----------



## Wendyvz

I


Wendyvz said:


> HI everyone don't really know if I could introduce myself as a Newby because I've been on the forum for a few days already hehe but no formal introduction on this page so here I am. ..I'm Wendy 25 years old and from pretoria and new to vapeing and still smoking  but really want to quite like yesterday already hehe ...Nice to meet you all
> 
> Forgot to mention that I don't have any gaping





Andre said:


> Hehe, many lurk for months before they introduce themselves. Most welcome to the forum. All the best kicking the stinky habit and your vaping journey. Shout if you have any questions.


Thanks Andre 

I already feel so welcome here...my first question Is basic on how to start...I haven't bought anything to start with yet. My dad came for a visit last weekend and he's a serious vaper so I tested his juice and stuff and I liked it so now I want to start myself but don't know where to begin. ...


----------



## Stosta

Blade master said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> The names henry from bloemfontein 3de day of no stinkies 4th day of vape and it awesome





Wendyvz said:


> HI everyone don't really know if I could introduce myself as a Newby because I've been on the forum for a few days already hehe but no formal introduction on this page so here I am. ..I'm Wendy 25 years old and from pretoria and new to vapeing and still smoking  but really want to quite like yesterday already hehe ...Nice to meet you all


Yay! You made the first step on your way to vaping awesomeness! Glad you found my reply!

What gear you using @Wendyvz ? I personally smoked and vaped for a good week or two before completely stopping the cigs, so don't be too harsh on yourself!


----------



## Ernest

Wendyvz said:


> HI everyone don't really know if I could introduce myself as a Newby because I've been on the forum for a few days already hehe but no formal introduction on this page so here I am. ..I'm Wendy 25 years old and from pretoria and new to vapeing and still smoking  but really want to quite like yesterday already hehe ...Nice to meet you all



Hallo pop, bly om te sien jy het dit gemaak tot hier. 
Will be sending you something soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Lyn Pirie said:


> Hi I'm Lyn I started vaping in 2013 after a bad bout of pneumonia,the doc said no more cigs and there and then I put ALL the smellies including ashtrays.Vanilla is one of one of my favorites and the grandchildren say it's smells like cookies.When I kiss a smoker I want to be ill.I don't mind people smoking in my house but I can't believe that I lived with that smell for 58 years! Long live the vapers of this world



Welcome to the forum @Lyn Pirie 
Have moved your intro to this thread for you - 
Congrats on the vaping and quitting the "smellies" - you doing a great thing!
Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask questions - lots of helpful folk here


----------



## Stosta

Blade master said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> The names henry from bloemfontein 3de day of no stinkies 4th day of vape and it awesome


Hey Henry!

Welcome to the forums! What setup are you using?


----------



## Wendyvz

shaunnadan said:


> Hi Wendy
> 
> What gear are you currently using ? Just keep to the vaping and after the cravings subside you will be off the smoking forever !!!!!



Don't have anything yet ....


----------



## Wendyvz

Dank


Ernest said:


> Hallo pop, bly om te sien jy het dit gemaak tot hier.
> Will be sending you something soon.


Dankie Dady 

Kan nie wag nie 

Love you xoxo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Wendyvz said:


> Thanks Andre
> 
> I already feel so welcome here...my first question Is basic on how to start...I haven't bought anything to start with yet. My dad came for a visit last weekend and he's a serious vaper so I tested his juice and stuff and I liked it so now I want to start myself but don't know where to begin. ...


Ah, so that is @Ernest, who is a Reonaut. Wonder if he will be sending you a Reo. If not, consider the Eleaf Pico kit with the 0.9 ohm or 0.6 ohm cCell coil units.


----------



## Blade master

Stosta said:


> Hey Henry!
> 
> Welcome to the forums! What setup are you using?


Hi stosta 
Pico mod and tobacco 3m juice works like a dream

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Blade master said:


> Hi stosta
> Pico mod and tobacco 3m juice works like a dream


Another happy Pico owner?! One day I'm going to have to get on of these guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Lyn Pirie said:


> Hi I'm Lyn I started vaping in 2013 after a bad bout of pneumonia,the doc said no more cigs and there and then I put ALL the smellies including ashtrays.Vanilla is one of one of my favorites and the grandchildren say it's smells like cookies.When I kiss a smoker I want to be ill.I don't mind people smoking in my house but I can't believe that I lived with that smell for 58 years! Long live the vapers of this world


Awesome, congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.


----------



## Blade master

Stosta said:


> Another happy Pico owner?! One day I'm going to have to get on of these guys!


Went on others wisdom


----------



## Blade master

shaunnadan said:


> Hey
> 
> Welcome to the forum !
> 
> Congrats on quitting the stinkies! Each day you will only feel better


x 

Thanx Saunnadan


----------



## Ernest

Andre said:


> Ah, so that is @Ernest, who is a Reonaut. Wonder if he will be sending you a Reo. If not, consider the Eleaf Pico kit with the 0.9 ohm or 0.6 ohm cCell coil units.



Nee @Andre , sy kan die Reo eendag erf.  Already got one with her name on it. I am looking at the Pico with cCells. 0.6 Ohm coils are sold out it seems.


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> Nee @Andre , sy kan die Reo eendag erf.  Already got one with her name on it. I am looking at the Pico with cCells. 0.6 Ohm coils are sold out it seems.


Lol. Look here for those cCells: http://atomize.co.za/atomizers-coils/VAPORESSO-ATOMIZER-S.A/vaporesso-0-6-ohm-ccell. They also have the Pico kit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wendyvz

Ernest said:


> Nee @Andre , sy kan die Reo eendag erf.  Already got one with her name on it. I am looking at the Pico with cCells. 0.6 Ohm coils are sold out it seems.


Jip het haar klaar gesien...beautiful.

@Ernest hier is blykbaar n Vape King in Gezina net oor die berg van waar ek bly ek en n vriendin gaan volgende week kyk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ernest

Wendyvz said:


> Jip het haar klaar gesien...beautiful.
> 
> @Ernest hier is blykbaar n Vape King in Gezina net oor die berg van waar ek bly ek en n vriendin gaan volgende week kyk



En VapeCon 2016 in Pta. Sien hier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members*

A *BIG *event is happening on the *27th of August*... 

*VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA*

It is taking place at *Heartfelt Arena* in Pretoria. (Doors open at 9am)

*We are proud to be hosting SA's best vaping vendors under one roof!*
From all over SA!

Come meet the vendors in person, get great advice, vape gear and juices.
Many vendors will be launching new products, juices and initiatives at VapeCon - and there are bound to be some great specials
Loads of competitions, prizes and giveaways
Come enjoy the fun with the vape community and meet fellow forum members for an awesome day out
We have put a lot of effort into this event, its going to be great!

Dont miss it

*RSVP here* (there will be some special giveaways for ECIGSSA members that RSVP)
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/

Check out the *confirmed vendors* so far:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-confirmed-vendors.t24300/

*Buy tickets online* for R50 and save on the R70 ticket price at the door
https://itickets.co.za/events/360911.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ernest said:


> Nee @Andre , sy kan die Reo eendag erf.  Already got one with her name on it. I am looking at the Pico with cCells. 0.6 Ohm coils are sold out it seems.



A couple more days and the 0.6Ω cCell coils will be back in stock... I checked with them and they are on the way!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Evening guys
Aasif here, kicked the stinkies about a year ago smoked one again 2 months ago when my mod brokebut been clean again ever since, been vaping for round about a year and 2 months now, been on this forum for a while now but just lurkingand never introduced myself . I started out with a istick 30w and evod tank 2 months later @Yusuf Cape Vaper hooked me up with a subtank nano, not long after that he hooked me up with a smok m80 that device broke 2 months ago then again Yusuf hooked me up with a Istick 100w tc and a crius v3 sold the istick couple of days ago and recieved my rx200s and avo 24 in the mail today 
Vape on ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Aasif cape vape said:


> Evening guys
> Aasif here, kicked the stinkies about a year ago smoked one again 2 months ago when my mod broke but been clean again ever since, been vaping for round about a year and 2 months now, been on this forum for a while now but just lurking and never introduced myself . I started out with a istick 30w and evod tank 2 months later @Yusuf Cape Vaper hooked me up with a subtank nano, not long after that he hooked me up with a smok m80 that device broke 2 months ago then again Yusuf hooked me up with a Istick 100w tc and a crius v3 sold the istick couple of days ago and recieved my rx200s and avo 24 in the mail today .
> Vape on ...



Makes me proud to see you all grown up  come around, your fused claptons are waiting for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Makes me proud to see you all grown up  come around, your fused claptons are waiting for you.


Can't wait to vape them in the avo


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Aasif cape vape said:


> Evening guys
> Aasif here, kicked the stinkies about a year ago smoked one again 2 months ago when my mod brokebut been clean again ever since, been vaping for round about a year and 2 months now, been on this forum for a while now but just lurkingand never introduced myself . I started out with a istick 30w and evod tank 2 months later @Yusuf Cape Vaper hooked me up with a subtank nano, not long after that he hooked me up with a smok m80 that device broke 2 months ago then again Yusuf hooked me up with a Istick 100w tc and a crius v3 sold the istick couple of days ago and recieved my rx200s and avo 24 in the mail today
> Vape on ...


Also I tried copying @Yusuf Cape Vaper name but I left out the R in vaper


----------



## Andre

Aasif cape vape said:


> Evening guys
> Aasif here, kicked the stinkies about a year ago smoked one again 2 months ago when my mod brokebut been clean again ever since, been vaping for round about a year and 2 months now, been on this forum for a while now but just lurkingand never introduced myself . I started out with a istick 30w and evod tank 2 months later @Yusuf Cape Vaper hooked me up with a subtank nano, not long after that he hooked me up with a smok m80 that device broke 2 months ago then again Yusuf hooked me up with a Istick 100w tc and a crius v3 sold the istick couple of days ago and recieved my rx200s and avo 24 in the mail today
> Vape on ...


Most welcome to the forum. Yeah, I see you have been lurking since December last year, but that is fine too. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Do not believe everything @Yusuf Cape Vaper tell you. But, does seem as if he has been a good mentor. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Proton

Hey all! 

My Name is Hennie, currently puffing off an Ego-t and I like it... I also heard its crap haha well so I placed an order for a Target Pro 75w, as I fel in love with it when I saw the review videos on youtube.. Hope its everyghing it looks to be...

I havnt smoked sigarettes for 10 years, just love vaping

Any comments on the model I ordered would be great, and hope to meet good people! 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wendyvz

Ernest said:


> En VapeCon 2016 in Pta. Sien hier.


 Het geRSVP

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Aasif cape vape said:


> Evening guys
> Aasif here, kicked the stinkies about a year ago smoked one again 2 months ago when my mod brokebut been clean again ever since, been vaping for round about a year and 2 months now, been on this forum for a while now but just lurkingand never introduced myself . I started out with a istick 30w and evod tank 2 months later @Yusuf Cape Vaper hooked me up with a subtank nano, not long after that he hooked me up with a smok m80 that device broke 2 months ago then again Yusuf hooked me up with a Istick 100w tc and a crius v3 sold the istick couple of days ago and recieved my rx200s and avo 24 in the mail today
> Vape on ...



Welcome @Aasif cape vape
Glad you introduced yourself
Congrats on the vaping and the setups - you have a great and experienced vaper on your side (@Yusuf Cape Vaper)
Enjoy and all the best


----------



## Silver

Proton said:


> Hey all!
> 
> My Name is Hennie, currently puffing off an Ego-t and I like it... I also heard its crap haha well so I placed an order for a Target Pro 75w, as I fel in love with it when I saw the review videos on youtube.. Hope its everyghing it looks to be...
> 
> I havnt smoked sigarettes for 10 years, just love vaping
> 
> Any comments on the model I ordered would be great, and hope to meet good people!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Welcome @Proton 
I dont know much about the Target Pro but I have heard it is good
This thread by @Rob Fisher might give you some further info
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-target-tank-pro.t24599/

As for meeting people, try come to Vapecon on 27th August in Pretoria. 
You will meet lots of amazing vapers there!
Its not to be missed 
More info on Vapecon here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/
If you RSVP, you will get your own name tag on the day and go in a draw for some dedicated prizes for those who RSVP'ed 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Thanks @Andre and @Silver. Indeed @Yusuf Cape Vaper is an experienced vaper and a huge help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrakkenPrawn

Hello All,

I can be considered a full on noob vaper. Haven't even got myself one yet. Still looking up reviews and what not. I'm not actually starting Vaping to stop Cigarettes but Hookah instead! 

When I'm not working you'll most likely find me reading and smoking a hub on my couch. Problem is I find myself smoking faaar too much hookah and am fairly certain it's not in the least great for my health. Hence wanting to geat into Vaping. I'm a most certainly a cloud chaser of note!

I'm a compulsive fiddler so expect to see me asking many a question about building coils etc! 

I'm sure you'll be seeing more of me as I start my vaping journey

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

FrakkenPrawn said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I can be considered a full on noob vaper. Haven't even got myself one yet. Still looking up reviews and what not. I'm not actually starting Vaping to stop Cigarettes but Hookah instead!
> 
> When I'm not working you'll most likely find me reading and smoking a hub on my couch. Problem is I find myself smoking faaar too much hookah and am fairly certain it's not in the least great for my health. Hence wanting to geat into Vaping. I'm a most certainly a cloud chaser of note!
> 
> I'm a compulsive fiddler so expect to see me asking many a question about building coils etc!
> 
> I'm sure you'll be seeing more of me as I start my vaping journey



Welcome @FrakkenPrawn 
Feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy it


----------



## FrakkenPrawn

Silver said:


> Welcome @FrakkenPrawn
> Feel free to ask questions as you go along
> Enjoy it



Thanks Silver!

I've already dropped a thread in the newbie section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Huffapuff said:


> Greetings everyone =)
> 
> I'm Huffapuff and I'm a vape addict
> After my wife and I came back to SA in 2007 we made a deal to quit smoking. She did it and I tried everything in the book and nothing stuck. When Twisps first started arriving in SA around 2008 I think, I got an eGo. But it didn't quite work for me. Since then I simply struggled to stay away from the stinkies and hated myself for it. The best I ever managed was 2 months of no smoking after a friend of mine did some acupuncture voodoo that literally removed the physical craving for nicotine. Unfortunately it did nothing for the psychological aspect and after one particularly stressful day I was back smoking.
> 
> It made me realize that what I needed was the experience of smoking without the cigarette - and viola! Vaping! I figured the tech has improved and if I stayed away from Twisps I'd be ok. So about 9 months ago I walked into VapeMob on Long street and the guy there (can't remember his name) introduced me to the Kangertech Subox mini starter kit. Within a week I was rebuilding and DIYing my own juices. Unfortunately the subox died in a motorcycle accident, but was replaced with an eVic VTC mini and Griffin RTA and I haven't looked back since
> 
> When money allows I'm aiming for a second mod - something with dual batteries at least as I tend to drain mine pretty quick! Would also like to get a RDA to go with it - it just doesn't end does it!
> 
> Anyways, that's me - loving this forum and thanks to everyone for making this such an awesome place to be


Huffapuff, welcome aboard! It's a great time for new vapers as the choices in gear are getting better everyday.


----------



## Deadz

Good Evening All, 

My Name is Deadz... 

Decided to pick up a Vape about 2 years ago, a VaporFi Pro, and it just didn't stick. I kept it and used it occasionally in the car and when I ran out of cigarettes (Oh noes... The Horror ) 

After a trip to the Kruger with the Family, I tried a Kanger with a RTA and the little voice in the back of my mind said "It time". 
So after wandering down to the Local Vape Lounge and Having a chat with the guys there, It was done !

Within the first day, I can see that I no longer fully crave cigarettes - Going from +-30 to 7 in one day.

So that's my story and *Hi *

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Deadz said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> My Name is Deadz...
> 
> Decided to pick up a Vape about 2 years ago, a VaporFi Pro, and it just didn't stick. I kept it and used it occasionally in the car and when I ran out of cigarettes (Oh noes... The Horror )
> 
> After a trip to the Kruger with the Family, I tried a Kanger with a RTA and the little voice in the back of my mind said "It time".
> So after wandering down to the Local Vape Lounge and Having a chat with the guys there, It was done !
> 
> Within the first day, I can see that I no longer fully crave cigarettes - Going from +-30 to 7 in one day.
> 
> So that's my story and *Hi *


Great stuff. Most welcome to the forum and all the best with your vaping journey. Please keep us updated. What gear and juices did you pick up at the Vape Lounge?


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Hi everyone, 
I'm Trashcanman, CT based noob vapor for the past 2 months. I have been lurking the forums for a while and thought I would introduce myself.
Finally gave up the dreadful cigarettes after 17 years thanks to vaping.Started out on a Kanger Topbox Mini but soon upgraded to an RX200s with a Tsunami RDA. It was life changing 
Slowly getting into DIY mixing as well, having loads of fun experimenting with different flavours and mixes.
Cigarette addiction was a hindrance and a black hole for money for me. Vaping is now quickly becoming a hobby and a passion.
Will definitely be asking for help from the experts on the forum as I continue my vaping journey!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deadz

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Most welcome to the forum and all the best with your vaping journey. Please keep us updated. What gear and juices did you pick up at the Vape Lounge?


Thanks, 

I picked up a Vaporesso Tarot 200 with a GeekVape Griffin. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Deadz said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I picked up a Vaporesso Tarot 200 with a GeekVape Griffin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Great gear. Enjoy.


----------



## Andre

Trashcanman3284 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm Trashcanman, CT based noob vapor for the past 2 months. I have been lurking the forums for a while and thought I would introduce myself.
> Finally gave up the dreadful cigarettes after 17 years thanks to vaping.Started out on a Kanger Topbox Mini but soon upgraded to an RX200s with a Tsunami RDA. It was life changing
> Slowly getting into DIY mixing as well, having loads of fun experimenting with different flavours and mixes.
> Cigarette addiction was a hindrance and a black hole for money for me. Vaping is now quickly becoming a hobby and a passion.
> Will definitely be asking for help from the experts on the forum as I continue my vaping journey!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Vaping is an awesome hobby with DIY the most fun for me. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Deadz and @Trashcanman3284 
Congrats on the vaping
Wishing you all the best from here on with your vaping journeys

Feel free to ask questions as you go along

Enjoy the forum - we have a great place here


----------



## Proton

Silver said:


> Welcome @Proton
> I dont know much about the Target Pro but I have heard it is good
> This thread by @Rob Fisher might give you some further info
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-target-tank-pro.t24599/
> 
> As for meeting people, try come to Vapecon on 27th August in Pretoria.
> You will meet lots of amazing vapers there!
> Its not to be missed
> More info on Vapecon here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/
> If you RSVP, you will get your own name tag on the day and go in a draw for some dedicated prizes for those who RSVP'ed
> 
> Enjoy the forum


I will try my best, but Im working that day... Will have to apply for leave or short time... 

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Steve

Stroodlepuff said:


> *All newbies*:
> 
> Firstly welcome . Please introduce yourselves and tell us a little about where you come from here. To do that just click on the last page number above and start typing in the "Write your reply" box at the bottom of that page.
> This thread is compulsory reading:
> What to expect on your vaping journey
> The following threads will help you a lot in understanding when browsing the forum:
> E-cig quick start guide
> What are electronic cigarettes
> For all those questions about the health aspects of electronic cigarettes:
> Health related facts about electronic cigarettes
> 
> [rsvp=24]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]


Howsit Guys,

Im Steve, been vaping for half a year. Actually bought my wife a vape and she didnt like it. I took over and went mad from there. Started on a Kanger TopBox. Now I have 2 X DotMod V2's, Reuleaux RX200S, hellboy mech mod, 13 Heavens 9 Hells RDA, Avocado 24, Gemini Mega 25, Theorem, Tsunami RDA, Dotmod Mech, etc. etc. Im loving the Mechs at the moment and chasing flavors. Favourite juice is Ruthless Apple Snax, KGB Kalishnikov, Paulies pear, All Coiled Out YOYO, Ruthless Jungle Fever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Deadz and @Trashcanman3284
> Congrats on the vaping
> Wishing you all the best from here on with your vaping journeys
> 
> Feel free to ask questions as you go along
> 
> Enjoy the forum - we have a great place here


Thanks for the welcome Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Vaping is an awesome hobby with DIY the most fun for me. Happy vaping.


Thanks Andre, it's been great not having to choke on the stinkies. The people around me are grateful as well  
Also enjoying the DIY most of all, especially when the end result is a success and an enjoyable vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

The Steve said:


> Howsit Guys,
> 
> Im Steve, been vaping for half a year. Actually bought my wife a vape and she didnt like it. I took over and went mad from there. Started on a Kanger TopBox. Now I have 2 X DotMod V2's, Reuleaux RX200S, hellboy mech mod, 13 Heavens 9 Hells RDA, Avocado 24, Gemini Mega 25, Theorem, Tsunami RDA, Dotmod Mech, etc. etc. Im loving the Mechs at the moment and chasing flavors. Favourite juice is Ruthless Apple Snax, KGB Kalishnikov, Paulies pear, All Coiled Out YOYO, Ruthless Jungle Fever.



Welcome @The Steve 
Amazing gear you have gotten in a relatively short space of time. No messing around!!
Awesome
Enjoy the forum and all the best from here on
Remember to RSVP for VapeCon if you havent done so already... Its going to be epic


----------



## Alexander Scott

Welcome to the ecigssa family all you new members, enjoy your stay, this is a great forum, a lot of knowledge here and everybody is always willing to help where they can and give advice, don't be shy ask away, that's the only way you will learn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsiSan

Hi

I am Donovan

Been here a while and havent yet introduced myself. I saw my first vape in December of 2015 where a friend of mine introduced me to the world of vaping. Went on to buy myself my first cheap kit that is now gathering dust, while I run my griffin on a vtc mini. Been off ciggies now about since end of Jan.

While staying in what is considered a rural area, where vaping is foreign and only twisp in known. Converted a few and have started a small community. I also DIY for the most part incase we run out and are tempted. Must say thank you to the awesome forum for support and advice.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Hi all,

I haven't yet introduced myself, even though I posted my first two threads last week.

The threads were concerning what noob setup to get as I wanted to get back into Mod vaping after using twisp devices for over two years, even though I initially started out with Mods over three and a half years ago.

After the advise I received on the threads, I've acquired a Eleaf iStick Pico and have never been happier. I also purchased an extra battery and a twin battery charger and I must say the convince of always having am extra fully charged battery is just amazing.

So Hi all, I love this forum and read the topics daily. Keep up the great work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't yet introduced myself, even though I posted my first two threads last week.
> 
> The threads were concerning what noob setup to get as I wanted to get back into Mod vaping after using twisp devices for over two years, even though I initially started out with Mods over three and a half years ago.
> 
> After the advise I received on the threads, I've acquired a Eleaf iStick Pico and have never been happier. I also purchased an extra battery and a twin battery charger and I must say the convince of always having am extra fully charged battery is just amazing.
> 
> So Hi all, I love this forum and read the topics daily. Keep up the great work.


Let me give you an official welcome @Imtiaaz ! Even though we have already shared quite a few words it's great to see you post here! You are now property of ECIGSSA whether you like it or not!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mozia

Hello There,

As introduction:
I'm 37 just moved back from Dubai. Been a smoker for the last 15 years, I enjoyed the sisha (hookah) in Dubai. Stumbled on a twisp ad by accident and got myself the Aero and a solo for my better half two weeks ago, had a puff or two then got online to see what other flavours they've got and what a new world I discovered. I bought myself a joytech e-grip II the next day, which opened the next door. 
I got the twisted messes RBA with some kanthal, cotton and a coil building kit the next day and did my first build the same day. Managed to get a dual coil build that read at 0.62 ohm on the regulated device and was an even better vape than the stock BF SS316 0.5 ohm. 
Next day I figured out the temperature control and was again intrigued and learned some more.
I've been off the stinkies since I got the Aero, my wife struggled a bit with the solo so I let her use the egrip for a bit this weekend and now I'm out of a mod. I'm now awaiting delivery of a Smok H-Priv 220W can't make up my mind on a tank for it though, it comes with the TFV4 micro, but I don't like to be limited by the pre-built coils, maybe the griffin 25R? with it some base liquids and concentrates to start working on my own flavours and I've gotta start looking into homebrew mech soon, but will have to spend some time on this to be an the safe side.
Anyways, good to see there's a proper community in SA, this stuff is awesome 

Cheers Moz!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Stosta said:


> Let me give you an official welcome @Imtiaaz ! Even though we have already shared quite a few words it's great to see you post here! You are now property of ECIGSSA whether you like it or not!



@Stosta Why thank you for the welcome my friend, I know I'm property of ECIGSSA because I cant stay off this forum!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Andre

Mozia said:


> Hello There,
> 
> As introduction:
> I'm 37 just moved back from Dubai. Been a smoker for the last 15 years, I enjoyed the sisha (hookah) in Dubai. Stumbled on a twisp ad by accident and got myself the Aero and a solo for my better half two weeks ago, had a puff or two then got online to see what other flavours they've got and what a new world I discovered. I bought myself a joytech e-grip II the next day, which opened the next door.
> I got the twisted messes RBA with some kanthal, cotton and a coil building kit the next day and did my first build the same day. Managed to get a dual coil build that read at 0.62 ohm on the regulated device and was an even better vape than the stock BF SS316 0.5 ohm.
> Next day I figured out the temperature control and was again intrigued and learned some more.
> I've been off the stinkies since I got the Aero, my wife struggled a bit with the solo so I let her use the egrip for a bit this weekend and now I'm out of a mod. I'm now awaiting delivery of a Smok H-Priv 220W can't make up my mind on a tank for it though, it comes with the TFV4 micro, but I don't like to be limited by the pre-built coils, maybe the griffin 25R? with it some base liquids and concentrates to start working on my own flavours and I've gotta start looking into homebrew mech soon, but will have to spend some time on this to be an the safe side.
> Anyways, good to see there's a proper community in SA, this stuff is awesome
> 
> Cheers Moz!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit (and Hoohah I hope). All the best with your and your wife's vaping journeys. Buy her a hot pink Pico kit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Mozia said:


> Hello There,
> 
> As introduction:
> I'm 37 just moved back from Dubai. Been a smoker for the last 15 years, I enjoyed the sisha (hookah) in Dubai. Stumbled on a twisp ad by accident and got myself the Aero and a solo for my better half two weeks ago, had a puff or two then got online to see what other flavours they've got and what a new world I discovered. I bought myself a joytech e-grip II the next day, which opened the next door.
> I got the twisted messes RBA with some kanthal, cotton and a coil building kit the next day and did my first build the same day. Managed to get a dual coil build that read at 0.62 ohm on the regulated device and was an even better vape than the stock BF SS316 0.5 ohm.
> Next day I figured out the temperature control and was again intrigued and learned some more.
> I've been off the stinkies since I got the Aero, my wife struggled a bit with the solo so I let her use the egrip for a bit this weekend and now I'm out of a mod. I'm now awaiting delivery of a Smok H-Priv 220W can't make up my mind on a tank for it though, it comes with the TFV4 micro, but I don't like to be limited by the pre-built coils, maybe the griffin 25R? with it some base liquids and concentrates to start working on my own flavours and I've gotta start looking into homebrew mech soon, but will have to spend some time on this to be an the safe side.
> Anyways, good to see there's a proper community in SA, this stuff is awesome
> 
> Cheers Moz!


Welcome to the forum and congrats on kicking the habit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyleH

Hi all, 
Name is Kyle and I stay in Hillcrest, Durban. Started vaping as a new year's resolution and haven't looked back. Proud as after 12 odd years of smoking I didn't think it was gonna be so easy. Started basic with an istick 40w and ijust2 and quickly got caught up in it. After a fair share of mods and tanks my current set ups are a Pico as a daily with either a theorem or protank4, and my baby is my rx200s with my avocado24.
Haven't been to any meets as yet but from the people I have met and the local vendors I can truly say the vaping community is an awesome and welcoming one.
Looking forward to meeting and learning from all of you.
Cheers

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

PsiSan said:


> Hi
> 
> I am Donovan
> 
> Been here a while and havent yet introduced myself. I saw my first vape in December of 2015 where a friend of mine introduced me to the world of vaping. Went on to buy myself my first cheap kit that is now gathering dust, while I run my griffin on a vtc mini. Been off ciggies now about since end of Jan.
> 
> While staying in what is considered a rural area, where vaping is foreign and only twisp in known. Converted a few and have started a small community. I also DIY for the most part incase we run out and are tempted. Must say thank you to the awesome forum for support and advice.
> 
> Regards



Welcome to the forum and thanks for the intro @PsiSan 
Congrats on kicking the stinkies since Jan! Great achievement
Wishing you well for your journey from here on
Enjoy


----------



## Silver

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't yet introduced myself, even though I posted my first two threads last week.
> 
> The threads were concerning what noob setup to get as I wanted to get back into Mod vaping after using twisp devices for over two years, even though I initially started out with Mods over three and a half years ago.
> 
> After the advise I received on the threads, I've acquired a Eleaf iStick Pico and have never been happier. I also purchased an extra battery and a twin battery charger and I must say the convince of always having am extra fully charged battery is just amazing.
> 
> So Hi all, I love this forum and read the topics daily. Keep up the great work.



Welcome formally @Imtiaaz 
I recall your previous threads
Glad it worked out for you and that you are enjoying it
Wishing you all the best from here on
Enjoy and looking forward to more interactions


----------



## Silver

Mozia said:


> Hello There,
> 
> As introduction:
> I'm 37 just moved back from Dubai. Been a smoker for the last 15 years, I enjoyed the sisha (hookah) in Dubai. Stumbled on a twisp ad by accident and got myself the Aero and a solo for my better half two weeks ago, had a puff or two then got online to see what other flavours they've got and what a new world I discovered. I bought myself a joytech e-grip II the next day, which opened the next door.
> I got the twisted messes RBA with some kanthal, cotton and a coil building kit the next day and did my first build the same day. Managed to get a dual coil build that read at 0.62 ohm on the regulated device and was an even better vape than the stock BF SS316 0.5 ohm.
> Next day I figured out the temperature control and was again intrigued and learned some more.
> I've been off the stinkies since I got the Aero, my wife struggled a bit with the solo so I let her use the egrip for a bit this weekend and now I'm out of a mod. I'm now awaiting delivery of a Smok H-Priv 220W can't make up my mind on a tank for it though, it comes with the TFV4 micro, but I don't like to be limited by the pre-built coils, maybe the griffin 25R? with it some base liquids and concentrates to start working on my own flavours and I've gotta start looking into homebrew mech soon, but will have to spend some time on this to be an the safe side.
> Anyways, good to see there's a proper community in SA, this stuff is awesome
> 
> Cheers Moz!



Welcome @Mozia and thanks for the detailed intro
Congrats on the vaping. Amazing how this becomes an all consuming hobby quickly for many.
I cannot advise you too well on the latest and greatest tanks for the H-Priv - i havent tried the latest but I do like my Crius V3 and my Subtank Mini  
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mozia

Silver said:


> Welcome @Mozia and thanks for the detailed intro
> Congrats on the vaping. Amazing how this becomes an all consuming hobby quickly for many.
> I cannot advise you too well on the latest and greatest tanks for the H-Priv - i havent tried the latest but I do like my Crius V3 and my Subtank Mini
> Enjoy your stay



Thanks for the advice @Silver the Crius V3 looks like a nice solid tank, the Subtank mini also looks really nice, but looks like it might be tricky to get a coil in there.


----------



## Zakardee

Hi Guys and Girls,
Here's my intro. I got my first vape(twisp clearo x2) about a year and a halve ago, and it went well for about a month. I then started smoking full time again, and forgot about the twisps. Earlier this year I got a twisp aero, which also didn't cut it. I then bought my first REAL vape, as well as one for my girlfriend, and have been going strong from there(although she doesn't manage that well). I am also experimenting with DIY e-juices, and loving it.

Great forum by the way. Some good info around.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Zakardee said:


> Hi Guys and Girls,
> Here's my intro. I got my first vape(twisp clearo x2) about a year and a halve ago, and it went well for about a month. I then started smoking full time again, and forgot about the twisps. Earlier this year I got a twisp aero, which also didn't cut it. I then bought my first REAL vape, as well as one for my girlfriend, and have been going strong from there(although she doesn't manage that well). I am also experimenting with DIY e-juices, and loving it.
> 
> Great forum by the way. Some good info around.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Now I am curious - what is your first "REAL" vape? Happy vaping.


----------



## Zakardee

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Now I am curious - what is your first "REAL" vape? Happy vaping.


Hi Andre,

First real vape(or vapes) Eleaf TC 60W with a Melo 2, as well as a KangerTech nano(for the girl).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

Hi guys

Just wanted to introduce myself, smoker of around 25 odd years and got myself an AIO just over three weeks ago, haven't touched a smoke since. Started off as just trying to stop smoking and didn't realize what a huge scene we have in this country. I'm loving it at the moment.

I'm looking forward to learning alot more about the vaping scene and to kick that godawful habit once and for all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Soutie said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself, smoker of around 25 odd years and got myself an AIO just over three weeks ago, haven't touched a smoke since. Started off as just trying to stop smoking and didn't realize what a huge scene we have in this country. I'm loving it at the moment.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning alot more about the vaping scene and to kick that godawful habit once and for all.


Most welcome to the forum. Three weeks! You have already kicked the stinky habit. Congrats. Your taste buds should be acting out round about this stage. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Soutie said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself, smoker of around 25 odd years and got myself an AIO just over three weeks ago, haven't touched a smoke since. Started off as just trying to stop smoking and didn't realize what a huge scene we have in this country. I'm loving it at the moment.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning alot more about the vaping scene and to kick that godawful habit once and for all.


Welcome @Soutie !

Congratulations on kicking the habit! Even though vaping helps a lot it is by no means a small achievement. The Aio is a perfect place to get into it from smoking! No doubt your eyes are beginning to look in the direction of some new kit by now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, I'm absolutely going to be looking for some new kit soon. The AIO was an awesome way to stop smoking but I don't see it lasting forever, it was more of an entrance in to the rabbit hole. As soon as payday comes Ill be using the old cigarette budget on some nice new shineys.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Soutie said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome guys, I'm absolutely going to be looking for some new kit soon. The AIO was an awesome way to stop smoking but I don't see it lasting forever, it was more of an entrance in to the rabbit hole. As soon as payday comes Ill be using the old cigarette budget on some nice new shineys.


Then the following month you can set up a vape budget. For us hobbyists it roughly equates to:

Vape budget = (Income - (car + house + 30 cans baked beans +flowers for wife to convince her you still think about her and not only vaping)) * 10

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF

Yup that's about it


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Warlock

Hi all--- this is all a bit new to me, so if I stutter and stammer a bit be forgiving. I've most probably smoked more cigarettes than anyone on this forum in my life time so far. I've made four valiant attempts to stop, and in the early days tried e-ciggies like the Enjoys, but always returned to cigarettes. Then about a month ago Willyza introduced me to some serious vaping kit! Thanks Willyza  I can't possibly see any way back to ciggies for me now. I'm using a Pioneer IPV5 with a Kangertech mini topfill tank and the vaping is superb and absolutely satisfying. My next kit just has to be an e-pipe ... has to, has to, has to! Glad to be on board.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## brotiform

Welcome aboard all of our new members


----------



## Silver

Soutie said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome guys, I'm absolutely going to be looking for some new kit soon. The AIO was an awesome way to stop smoking but I don't see it lasting forever, it was more of an entrance in to the rabbit hole. As soon as payday comes Ill be using the old cigarette budget on some nice new shineys.



Welcome @Soutie
You doing great! Congrats on the 3 weeks. Hard part done
Vaping is an amazing hobby as you can see enjoyed by many folk on here
Wishing you all the best from here on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Warlock said:


> Hi all--- this is all a bit new to me, so if I stutter and stammer a bit be forgiving. I've most probably smoked more cigarettes than anyone on this forum in my life time so far. I've made four valiant attempts to stop, and in the early days tried e-ciggies like the Enjoys, but always returned to cigarettes. Then about a month ago Willyza introduced me to some serious vaping kit! Thanks Willyza  I can't possibly see any way back to ciggies for me now. I'm using a Pioneer IPV5 with a Kangertech mini topfill tank and the vaping is superb and absolutely satisfying. My next kit just has to be an e-pipe ... has to, has to, has to! Glad to be on board.


Welcome @Warlock !! Congratulations on kicking the habit, and good job to @Willyza for hooking you up! We were all new at some point, so don't be embarrased to ask whatever questions you want to! You'll find there are PLENTY of people here that are willing to help you out. Only good positive vibes here my friend! Enjoy your vaping journey, and have a great stay with us here,


----------



## Silver

Warlock said:


> Hi all--- this is all a bit new to me, so if I stutter and stammer a bit be forgiving. I've most probably smoked more cigarettes than anyone on this forum in my life time so far. I've made four valiant attempts to stop, and in the early days tried e-ciggies like the Enjoys, but always returned to cigarettes. Then about a month ago Willyza introduced me to some serious vaping kit! Thanks Willyza  I can't possibly see any way back to ciggies for me now. I'm using a Pioneer IPV5 with a Kangertech mini topfill tank and the vaping is superb and absolutely satisfying. My next kit just has to be an e-pipe ... has to, has to, has to! Glad to be on board.



Welcome and thanks for the intro @Warlock 
Great vaping buddy you have in @Willyza !
Congrats on kicking the stinkies. Am sure your lungs are very thankful
All the best from here on and I trust we will meet you at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Good morning ZA Vapesters...

The name is Vikesh and been hanging around nom de plume for a while now but decided to reveal myself...

Stinky free for 4 months now (thanx to a diamond supporter retailer in Northriding) and learnt stax over the last few weeks (especially Uncle Rob and those awesome videos )

Rocking a RX200S with target pro tank (yes...winner winner chicken dinner!) and a cerabis tank especially for VM Berry Blaze

My current rotation: Complex Choas Coconut comfort, Complex Choas Troubled Monkey, VM XXX, VM Polar Mint and Vape Elixr Shipwrecked for the days I feel I am going to fall off the rails (reminds me of Camel lights)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

incredible_hullk said:


> Good morning ZA Vapesters...
> 
> The name is Vikesh and been hanging around nom de plume for a while now but decided to reveal myself...
> 
> Stinky free for 4 months now (thanx to a diamond supporter retailer in Northriding) and learnt stax over the last few weeks (especially Uncle Rob and those awesome videos )
> 
> Rocking a RX200S with target pro tank (yes...winner winner chicken dinner!) and a cerabis tank especially for VM Berry Blaze
> 
> My current rotation: Complex Choas Coconut comfort, Complex Choas Troubled Monkey, VM XXX, VM Polar Mint and Vape Elixr Shipwrecked for the days I feel I am going to fall off the rails (reminds me of Camel lights)


A great revelation. Most welcome. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

incredible_hullk said:


> Good morning ZA Vapesters...
> 
> The name is Vikesh and been hanging around nom de plume for a while now but decided to reveal myself...
> 
> Stinky free for 4 months now (thanx to a diamond supporter retailer in Northriding) and learnt stax over the last few weeks (especially Uncle Rob and those awesome videos )
> 
> Rocking a RX200S with target pro tank (yes...winner winner chicken dinner!) and a cerabis tank especially for VM Berry Blaze
> 
> My current rotation: Complex Choas Coconut comfort, Complex Choas Troubled Monkey, VM XXX, VM Polar Mint and Vape Elixr Shipwrecked for the days I feel I am going to fall off the rails (reminds me of Camel lights)



Welcome Vikesh, Congrats on kicking the stinkies... I myself haven't had a stinky in 3 years. 

But you know what bothers me, If Someone asks me when last did you have a cig and I tell them and they responde: but you still smoking. 

&^%$&*&@%&$*^ IDIOT!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sonorous

Hello. I'm new to vaping. I got my first mod just over a week ago, & I've been a pack a day guy for roughly 11 years, down to about 3 stinkies a day. My starter kit is an Eleaf ijust 2. I enjoy tobacco, pipe & cigar flavors so far. I also smoked a pipe for about a year(no cigarettes).

I would have stopped completely, but I've had some coil issues, hence the reason I'm here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nico_gti

Hi everyone,

Been browsing for a while.
Just wanted to say thanks for the great forum been learning a lot from here.
Gonna be getting my first mod being the Evic VTC Mini this weekend.
Looking forward to joining the vape side of life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Nico_gti said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been browsing for a while.
> Just wanted to say thanks for the great forum been learning a lot from here.
> Gonna be getting my first mod being the Evic VTC Mini this weekend.
> Looking forward to joining the vape side of life.



Hey Nico, I would really like to know your thoughts on the device once you get it and used it for a while, as I too am newish to vaping and would like to hear a fellow newbies perspective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nico_gti

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey Nico, I would really like to know your thoughts on the device once you get it and used it for a while, as I too am newish to vaping and would like to hear a fellow newbies perspective.


Will definitely give some feedback on this. Took a while to decide between the eleaf pico and the Evic mini and went for the Evic just because the pico seemed a bit too small for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Nico_gti said:


> Will definitely give some feedback on this. Took a while to decide between the eleaf pico and the Evic mini and went for the Evic just because the pico seemed a bit too small for me.



Perfectly understandable, absolutely nothing wrong with personal preference. Hence my interest in hearing your thoughts as I have the pico.


----------



## Vapester Steve

What's up Ladies and Gents!!! My name is Steve Erasmus, Not so new to Vaping but trying to make more of an effort on the forums. I am the new store manager at Atomix Vapes and I am here to offer the best service possible and see what's going on with the rest of this awesome vaping community!

Looking forward to chatting with the lovely people on these forums and sharing some knowledge!!!

Have a great day everybody!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Soutie

Silver said:


> Welcome @Soutie
> You doing great! Congrats on the 3 weeks. Hard part done
> Vaping is an amazing hobby as you can see enjoyed by many folk on here
> Wishing you all the best from here on



Thanks Silver. That's exactly it, I have a bit of an addictive personality and don't think i would have made it three weeks without being able to trade one vice with another. Now that that trade has been made I'm pretty sure that's it as far as cigarettes and me go.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Soutie said:


> I have a bit of an addictive personality and ...


Welcome to the club!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> Good morning ZA Vapesters...
> 
> The name is Vikesh and been hanging around nom de plume for a while now but decided to reveal myself...
> 
> Stinky free for 4 months now (thanx to a diamond supporter retailer in Northriding) and learnt stax over the last few weeks (especially Uncle Rob and those awesome videos )
> 
> Rocking a RX200S with target pro tank (yes...winner winner chicken dinner!) and a cerabis tank especially for VM Berry Blaze
> 
> My current rotation: Complex Choas Coconut comfort, Complex Choas Troubled Monkey, VM XXX, VM Polar Mint and Vape Elixr Shipwrecked for the days I feel I am going to fall off the rails (reminds me of Camel lights)



Welcome to the forum and thanks for the intro @incredible_hullk 
Congrats on the 4 months stinkie free! Great achievement
Wishing you the best from here and enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sonorous said:


> Hello. I'm new to vaping. I got my first mod just over a week ago, & I've been a pack a day guy for roughly 11 years, down to about 3 stinkies a day. My starter kit is an Eleaf ijust 2. I enjoy tobacco, pipe & cigar flavors so far. I also smoked a pipe for about a year(no cigarettes).
> 
> I would have stopped completely, but I've had some coil issues, hence the reason I'm here.



Welcome to the forum @Sonorous 
You doing a great thing getting into vaping. Just takes a bit of trial and error to get the right juices and setup but its so worth it when you find what you like.
If you explain a bit more about your coil issues, there are many helpful folk here that could try offer some advice. 
All the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Nico_gti said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been browsing for a while.
> Just wanted to say thanks for the great forum been learning a lot from here.
> Gonna be getting my first mod being the Evic VTC Mini this weekend.
> Looking forward to joining the vape side of life.



Welcome @Nico_gti 
Great mod you are getting  let us know how it goes
Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

Welcome @Nico_gti ,anticipation must be sky high at the moment, I remember when I was waiting for my first mod and it doesn't really get better from there haha this is me nowadays






But one thing is for sure its always worth it,happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nico_gti

moolies86 said:


> Welcome @Nico_gti,anticipation must be sky high at the moment, I remember when I was waiting for my first mod and it doesn't really get better from there haha this is me nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one thing is for sure its always worth it,happy vaping


Thats exactly how i am bro. Collecting my setup in Jhb on Saturday and I'm flying up tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryan V

Hi all im very new to Vapeing been a hubbly smoker for 12 years lol but loving the vape scene more and more. Iv got a smok h-priv with a tornado nano on. Im from Kimberley

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mozia

Ryan V said:


> Hi all im very new to Vapeing been a hubbly smoker for 12 years lol but loving the vape scene more and more. Iv got a smok h-priv with a tornado nano on. Im from Kimberley


Welcome @Ryan V, been a 3 pipe a day man myself for the last 3 years. By chance, put my H-Priv with Tornado Nano together a couple of hours ago and am really happy with it. Can't wait to build my own coils once I broke it in on the chip coil .
Have fun and enjoy!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

Another northern cape vaperhaha I'm not alone on the forum anymore lol welcome to the forum @Ryan V the vaping scene in sa is alive and healthy,lots of great and insightfull people on here,feel free to ask about anything,nice setup btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ryan V said:


> Hi all im very new to Vapeing been a hubbly smoker for 12 years lol but loving the vape scene more and more. Iv got a smok h-priv with a tornado nano on. Im from Kimberley



Welcome to your new home away from home bud.
Kick off your shoes and have a puff on your vape.
If you have any questions please feel free to ask bud.
Have a good one and vape on....


----------



## Ang

Hi Everyone 
I am not even sure if I belong here ... I stopped smoking 6 weeks ago and I am on a twisp (is that a swear word here lol) ... the old original Twisp. It was a gift a few years back and has been sitting there not used at all. A little stint with bronchitis and WHAM I had the motivation to take the leap onto electronic cigarettes. IRT the liquid, at the moment I seem to be sticking to vape elixir stardust, nympho, and a friend of a friend's special home made goody stuff. I started on 12 mg which worked fine, then starting this week I went to 6 mg (trying to wean of nicotine dependence).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Ang said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am not even sure if I belong here ... I stopped smoking 6 weeks ago and I am on a twisp (is that a swear word here lol) ... the old original Twisp. It was a gift a few years back and has been sitting there not used at all. A little stint with bronchitis and WHAM I had the motivation to take the leap onto electronic cigarettes. IRT the liquid, at the moment I seem to be sticking to vape elixir stardust, nympho, and a friend of a friend's special home made goody stuff. I started on 12 mg which worked fine, then starting this week I went to 6 mg (trying to wean of nicotine dependence).


Most welcome to the forum. For sure you belong here - as long as you vape! Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Ang said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am not even sure if I belong here ... I stopped smoking 6 weeks ago and I am on a twisp (is that a swear word here lol) ... the old original Twisp. It was a gift a few years back and has been sitting there not used at all. A little stint with bronchitis and WHAM I had the motivation to take the leap onto electronic cigarettes. IRT the liquid, at the moment I seem to be sticking to vape elixir stardust, nympho, and a friend of a friend's special home made goody stuff. I started on 12 mg which worked fine, then starting this week I went to 6 mg (trying to wean of nicotine dependence).



Welcome,
Many of us started on a Twisp and mine is still in use along with my other devices.
Good luck and enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman

Ang said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am not even sure if I belong here ... I stopped smoking 6 weeks ago and I am on a twisp (is that a swear word here lol) ... the old original Twisp. It was a gift a few years back and has been sitting there not used at all. A little stint with bronchitis and WHAM I had the motivation to take the leap onto electronic cigarettes. IRT the liquid, at the moment I seem to be sticking to vape elixir stardust, nympho, and a friend of a friend's special home made goody stuff. I started on 12 mg which worked fine, then starting this week I went to 6 mg (trying to wean of nicotine dependence).




Howzit and welcome...don't worry....I'm sure pretty soon u will be looking at getting a regulated mod especially with some of the vape porn some of the ogs have on here


----------



## moolies86

Welcome to the forum @Ang congratulations on 6 weeks smoke free,you have done the hard yards,any one is welcome aslong as you vape lol all be it on a twisp,whatever keeps you off the stinkies is a winner,happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Ryan V and @Ang 
Congrats on the vaping and wishing you well for your vape journeys
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys


----------



## brotiform

Welcome newbies  Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## Tahmid22

Hey


----------



## Tahmid22

My name is Tahmid


----------



## Tahmid22

I am new to the vaping community


----------



## Tahmid22

I have an I just 2


----------



## Tahmid22

And I also have some great flavors


----------



## Tahmid22

Like : vaper mountain xxx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahmid22

Hot cakes


----------



## Tahmid22

Firefly96 said:


> Hey all
> 
> So I am @PsyCLown girlfriend. He convinced me to join the forum so here I am.
> Seems like a cool place.


Hey


----------



## Andre

Tahmid22 said:


> My name is Tahmid


Any reason why you used 7 posts to introduce yourself? If intentional, it is rather discourteous and inconvenient to other members.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## brotiform

Andre said:


> Any reason why you used 7 posts to introduce yourself? If intentional, it is rather discourteous and inconvenient to other members.



And followed it up by greeting @PsyCLown 's girl.

Not sure whether to laugh or cringe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PsyCLown

Bwahahaha, Dafuq. 

Perhaps he is trying to get his post count up for something? Maybe a competition? 

This is the downside to having post limits, although you just get the mods to sort it out I guess - more work though. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Tahmid22
Congrats on the vaping
You will henceforth be remembered as the person with the 7 post intro 
Just FYI, you are able to write more in one post than a short phrase
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BM000

Hi All

I'm Bernard and i am here in introduce my self.

From Centurion

Been Vaping for 1 week 1 day

Still trying to find my mix.

Thanx

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

BM000 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm Bernard and i am here in introduce my self.
> 
> From Centurion
> 
> Been Vaping for 1 week 1 day
> 
> Still trying to find my mix.
> 
> Thanx


Welcome Bernard! This is a great place to help you find that mix!

What kit are you using? What have you tried so far?


----------



## BM000

Stosta said:


> Welcome Bernard! This is a great place to help you find that mix!
> 
> What kit are you using? What have you tried so far?



Well after that last post i read, i dont know if i wanna say  but it is a Twisp Edge and i am trying everything and anything

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

BM000 said:


> Well after that last post i read, i dont know if i wanna say  but it is a Twisp Edge and i am trying everything and anything



And which post is that @BM000 Lol


----------



## BM000

Imtiaaz said:


> And which post is that @BM000 Lol



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-edge.t25971/


----------



## Imtiaaz

BM000 said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-edge.t25971/



LOL I thought as much, that thread wasn't meant to put people off twisp products though. Whatever works for you is all good, we all fighting the war on stinkies.

So be loud, be proud, you're stinky free

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

BM000 said:


> Well after that last post i read, i dont know if i wanna say  but it is a Twisp Edge and i am trying everything and anything


Haha! Don't worry! Plenty of people on here got started on Twisps, so they do have some value. If it has kept you off the stinkies so far then its doing the job! The twisp rage on here is more related to the way in which the company conducts itself, not the devices themselves (mostly).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BM000

Thanx Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BM000

So, Stupid question and i don't know if this is the right place to ask but on one of the E-Liquids i want to try they say it contains trace amounts of alcohol, how much, is trace amounts, would i be able to use it during my working day, driving things like that. I am looking for something that reminds me on the Camel tast. I had some old Tobacco Punch made By X2O for my last attempt that have severed me very well this time but its now finished and i have been trying everything.


----------



## Stosta

BM000 said:


> So, Stupid question and i don't know if this is the right place to ask but on one of the E-Liquids i want to try they say it contains trace amounts of alcohol, how much, is trace amounts, would i be able to use it during my working day, driving things like that. I am looking for something that reminds me on the Camel tast. I had some old Tobacco Punch made By X2O for my last attempt that have severed me very well this time but its now finished and i have been trying everything.


Yeah it would be completely safe to use daily. By trace amounts they mean the flavour concentrates would have some small quantity, but it would be insignificant. It's more of an acknowledgement so that people who might not wish to consume any alcohol (for religious reasons etc) are aware.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Stosta said:


> Yeah it would be completely safe to use daily. By trace amounts they mean the flavour concentrates would have some small quantity, but it would be insignificant. It's more of an acknowledgement so that people who might not wish to consume any alcohol (for religious reasons etc) are aware.



So from now on, no more reading juice labels for me lol, I'm muslim and don't want to give up my favorite juices due to "Traces of alcohol".

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Boost

Good Evening Everyone

Riaan here. I have been a smoker for many years and successfully stopped smoking and went over onto vaping only.

I attempted a Twisp a while ago but it could not break the packet a day habit.

My setup:
Reuleaux RX200
LG HG2 300mah batteries
Griffin 25 RTA top airflow atomizer.
Currently on dual clapton coils at 0.43ohm
Kendo Vape Cotton
And a range of juices. Mainly e-liquids project and some self mixed flavors from a mate. Busy looking into mixing myself.

I am honestly ecstatic to have stopped smoking and do enjoy the look on peoples faces when blowing massive clouds out my car window...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Glytch

My name is Dominic. Only ever smoked stinkies for 9 months. 2 years ago I moved to a Twisp clearo and once that broke (which wasn't very long) I bought a Twisp Edge. I was stoked with the variable voltage (n00b alert) on the Edge.

I've realised in the past few months that I can geek out on vaping and have a iStick Pico 75W TC + Melo 3 Mini Kit on the way from @VapeGrrl. Looking forward to the new journey.

Other things I've geeked out on in my life: coffee, whisk(e)y, food, geocaching, technology, programming.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ

Welcome to the forum all and congratulations on kicking the stinkie habit.


----------



## Andre

Boost said:


> Good Evening Everyone
> 
> Riaan here. I have been a smoker for many years and successfully stopped smoking and went over onto vaping only.
> 
> I attempted a Twisp a while ago but it could not break the packet a day habit.
> 
> My setup:
> Reuleaux RX200
> LG HG2 300mah batteries
> Griffin 25 RTA top airflow atomizer.
> Currently on dual clapton coils at 0.43ohm
> Kendo Vape Cotton
> And a range of juices. Mainly e-liquids project and some self mixed flavors from a mate. Busy looking into mixing myself.
> 
> I am honestly ecstatic to have stopped smoking and do enjoy the look on peoples faces when blowing massive clouds out my car window...


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. DIY is great fun - go for it. Happy vaping on that great gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BassVapin

Hi all!
Names Matthew been smoking for 4 years and have stopped smoking and started vaping with the Ijust 2 kit. I have to say for someone looking to stop smoking the ijust 2 is a great little device and I'm already upgrading!
Current kit: Ijust2 kit + home built 0.33ohm coils for extra vapor production and flavour.
Tomorrow I will be getting the new eleaf ipower 80w and ijoy tornado RTA for some extra vapor production.
Hoping to learn lots from the vape veterans!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Imtiaaz

BassVapin said:


> Hi all!
> Names Matthew been smoking for 4 years and have stopped smoking and started vaping with the Ijust 2 kit. I have to say for someone looking to stop smoking the ijust 2 is a great little device and I'm already upgrading!
> Current kit: Ijust2 kit + home built 0.33ohm coils for extra vapor production and flavour.
> Tomorrow I will be getting the new eleaf ipower 80w and ijoy tornado RTA for some extra vapor production.
> Hoping to learn lots from the vape veterans!



Welcome @BassVapin I'm sure you will find this forum EXTREMELY helpful, I surely am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan__Sexton

Hi guys Ryan here, 

I started vaping in November 2015. Was going steadily for about a month or so until a broken tank resulted in picking up the cigarettes again as it was the easy option to get my nic fix  I recently made the decision to get back into Vaping. I am running a RX200S with a Wotofo Troll V2 and vaping Nostalgia E-Liquid. 

Looking forward to chatting with some of you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

BM000 said:


> Well after that last post i read, i dont know if i wanna say  but it is a Twisp Edge and i am trying everything and anything



Welcome to the forum @BM000 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Boost said:


> Good Evening Everyone
> 
> Riaan here. I have been a smoker for many years and successfully stopped smoking and went over onto vaping only.
> 
> I attempted a Twisp a while ago but it could not break the packet a day habit.
> 
> My setup:
> Reuleaux RX200
> LG HG2 300mah batteries
> Griffin 25 RTA top airflow atomizer.
> Currently on dual clapton coils at 0.43ohm
> Kendo Vape Cotton
> And a range of juices. Mainly e-liquids project and some self mixed flavors from a mate. Busy looking into mixing myself.
> 
> I am honestly ecstatic to have stopped smoking and do enjoy the look on peoples faces when blowing massive clouds out my car window...



Welcome to the forum @Boost and congrats on quitting the stinkies!
Great achievement and i understand the ecstatic feeling - so do many of us here
You have great gear
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Glytch said:


> My name is Dominic. Only ever smoked stinkies for 9 months. 2 years ago I moved to a Twisp clearo and once that broke (which wasn't very long) I bought a Twisp Edge. I was stoked with the variable voltage (n00b alert) on the Edge.
> 
> I've realised in the past few months that I can geek out on vaping and have a iStick Pico 75W TC + Melo 3 Mini Kit on the way from @VapeGrrl. Looking forward to the new journey.
> 
> Other things I've geeked out on in my life: coffee, whisk(e)y, food, geocaching, technology, programming.



Belated welcome to the forum @Glytch 
You have asked many questions and learnt so much I suppose in a short time
That is just fabulous - enjoy the forum and the vaping!


----------



## Silver

BassVapin said:


> Hi all!
> Names Matthew been smoking for 4 years and have stopped smoking and started vaping with the Ijust 2 kit. I have to say for someone looking to stop smoking the ijust 2 is a great little device and I'm already upgrading!
> Current kit: Ijust2 kit + home built 0.33ohm coils for extra vapor production and flavour.
> Tomorrow I will be getting the new eleaf ipower 80w and ijoy tornado RTA for some extra vapor production.
> Hoping to learn lots from the vape veterans!



Congrats on quitting the stinkies @BassVapin and welcome
Ijust2 is a winner indeed
Enjoy the new gear and the forum!
By the way, Is your name connected to bass fishing?


----------



## Silver

Ryan__Sexton said:


> Hi guys Ryan here,
> 
> I started vaping in November 2015. Was going steadily for about a month or so until a broken tank resulted in picking up the cigarettes again as it was the easy option to get my nic fix  I recently made the decision to get back into Vaping. I am running a RX200S with a Wotofo Troll V2 and vaping Nostalgia E-Liquid.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with some of you



Welcome to the forum @Ryan__Sexton 
Congrats on getting back on the vaping train!
Hopefully you will get some spare kit so you dont resort to stinkies when it breaks 
Enjoy


----------



## kev mac

Neuk said:


> Newb checking in, received my first order from Vape Cartel this morning, keen to get started.


@Neuk welcome to the best vape forum on the planet (imho) You'll learn all you need to know on vapeing and meet some great folks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Wendyvz said:


> HI everyone don't really know if I could introduce myself as a Newby because I've been on the forum for a few days already hehe but no formal introduction on this page so here I am. ..I'm Wendy 25 years old and from pretoria and new to vapeing and still smoking  but really want to quite like yesterday already hehe ...Nice to meet you all


@Wendyvz hi there,hang in there and I bet you'll be Smoke free before long.I smoked for almost 50 yrs.and now I'd rather have a vape even if smoking somehow became safe.I'm sure it'll happen for you too.Have fun on the forum.


----------



## kev mac

Lyn Pirie said:


> Hi I'm Lyn I started vaping in 2013 after a bad bout of pneumonia,the doc said no more cigs and there and then I put ALL the smellies including ashtrays.Vanilla is one of one of my favorites and the grandchildren say it's smells like cookies.When I kiss a smoker I want to be ill.I don't mind people smoking in my house but I can't believe that I lived with that smell for 58 years! Long live the vapers of this world


 I
@Lyn Pirie it's a shame that it takes a health crisis to get some of us off the cigs.Mine was a heart attack and now I've been Smoke free for close to 3 yrs. I say thank God for vapeing and this forum! Welcome.


----------



## kev mac

Blade master said:


> Hi stosta
> Pico mod and tobacco 3m juice works like a dream


@Blade master ,welcome to the forum!


----------



## kev mac

Ecko_1 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I've been lurking here for the last month or so from just before I bought my starter kit. Kangertech Topbox mini from Sir Vape in white.
> 
> Not a cigarette smoker but i do smoke hookah. Initially I thought the vape could replace the hookah but it cannot replace the hookah experience I've found. So i vape mostly when I don't have the time to set up and smoke hookah for an hour plus.
> 
> Loving the flavour on the vape though. I only vape 0mg.


@Ecko I know you'll grow to love vapeing more and more, great to have you aboard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NadeemV5

Ryan__Sexton said:


> Hi guys Ryan here,
> 
> I started vaping in November 2015. Was going steadily for about a month or so until a broken tank resulted in picking up the cigarettes again as it was the easy option to get my nic fix  I recently made the decision to get back into Vaping. I am running a RX200S with a Wotofo Troll V2 and vaping Nostalgia E-Liquid.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with some of you


Hi Ryan same thing happened to me....have faith soon the smell and taste of a cigarette will be disgusting for u...

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members*

A *BIG *event is happening soon....

*VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA*




*We are proud to be hosting SA's best vaping vendors under one roof!*
From all over SA!

Come meet the vendors in person, get great advice, vape gear and juices. With no shipping costs!
Many vendors will be launching new products, juices and initiatives at VapeCon - and there are bound to be some great specials announced in the run up to the event.
Loads of competitions, prizes and giveaways
Come enjoy the fun with the vape community and meet fellow forum members for an awesome day out
We have put a *lot* of effort into this event, its going to be great!

Dont miss it

*RSVP here* (you will get a name tag and there will be some special giveaways for ECIGSSA members that RSVP)
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/

Check out the *confirmed vendors* so far:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-confirmed-vendors.t24300/

*Buy tickets online* for R50 and save on the R70 ticket price at the door
https://itickets.co.za/events/360911.html


----------



## The Rebel

Hey guys. Richard here from Welkom. 
Only smoked analogs for two weeks long time ago. Never liked it. Started vaping this week becaused i love puffing on cigars, but wanted something more healthy (even though I only puff the cigars). I hated the taste in my mouth the morning after. Bought the ego ce4 twin starter pack. Loving it. Can anyone that smoked cigars give me the name of a good tasting cigar juice? Keep up the good work. Love the info.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

The Rebel said:


> Hey guys. Richard here from Welkom.
> Only smoked analogs for two weeks long time ago. Never liked it. Started vaping this week becaused i love puffing on cigars, but wanted something more healthy (even though I only puff the cigars). I hated the taste in my mouth the morning after. Bought the ego ce4 twin starter pack. Loving it. Can anyone that smoked cigars give me the name of a good tasting cigar juice? Keep up the good work. Love the info.


Most welcome to the forum. Not many cigar juices around - just not enough demand. I only know of Vape Elixer Black Cigar, which you can get here. I have had more success with Cigar juices since I went the DIY route. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashreeq14

hi guys im tashreeq from cape town i bought myself a vape, i got the i just 2 , vaping is so fun with it, and downfall i have with it is that it eats my juice like nothing, it goes quick, but other than that it is amazing, nice to be added to the corner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tashreeq14

hi i have so many questions that i would like to know like seriously my mind is blown with the amazing vape i get to make. i hope you guys can help me out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashreeq14

like what will happen if i vape inside a mall? Will in TRIGGER the fire detection?


----------



## Glytch

Tashreeq14 said:


> like what will happen if i vape inside a mall? Will in TRIGGER the fire detection?


No. Absolutely not. Most work off heat.  Vape away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tashreeq14 said:


> hi guys im tashreeq from cape town i bought myself a vape, i got the i just 2 , vaping is so fun with it, and downfall i have with it is that it eats my juice like nothing, it goes quick, but other than that it is amazing, nice to be added to the corner





Tashreeq14 said:


> hi i have so many questions that i would like to know like seriously my mind is blown with the amazing vape i get to make. i hope you guys can help me out.





Tashreeq14 said:


> like what will happen if i vape inside a mall? Will in TRIGGER the fire detection?


Most welcome to the forum. Glad you are enjoying vaping. We all do. 

Vaping in malls. As @Glytch said it should not trigger fire alarms - but do no try that in hotel rooms and air planes - vape clouds do trigger those if directed at the detectors. In malls with vape stalls it usually is allowed in the corridors anyhow. But, do be considerate and not blow massive clouds. Double clutch to lessen the vapour and blow into your clothing

Do shout if you have any question at all.

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

The Rebel said:


> Hey guys. Richard here from Welkom.
> Only smoked analogs for two weeks long time ago. Never liked it. Started vaping this week becaused i love puffing on cigars, but wanted something more healthy (even though I only puff the cigars). I hated the taste in my mouth the morning after. Bought the ego ce4 twin starter pack. Loving it. Can anyone that smoked cigars give me the name of a good tasting cigar juice? Keep up the good work. Love the info.



Welcome @Rebel 
I agree with @Andre - not many cigar juices around. But perhaps you can try some of the tobacco ones and you may like them.

Check out this thread which outlines the winning juices in the 2016 ECIGSSA Juice Awards:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

Also, you can check out the tobacco thread where the top juices in that category were voted on:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-voting-for-tobacco.t21181/

All the best


----------



## Silver

Tashreeq14 said:


> hi guys im tashreeq from cape town i bought myself a vape, i got the i just 2 , vaping is so fun with it, and downfall i have with it is that it eats my juice like nothing, it goes quick, but other than that it is amazing, nice to be added to the corner



Welcome @Tashreeq14 
Congrats on the vaping. The iJust2 is a popular device!
Enjoy the journey


----------



## Silver

Tashreeq14 said:


> like what will happen if i vape inside a mall? Will in TRIGGER the fire detection?



Agree with @Andre

@Tashreeq14 , when in public places where not many are vaping I always try to be discreet and practice "stealth vaping" by inhaling and keeping the vapour in for a while, then when you exhale its hardly noticeable.

I think this is an important point because vapers and vaping in general can get a bad reputation if we walk around malls or other public places blowing large clouds and try claim its our right to vape. Its all about perception and many non vapers dont know the difference between smoke and vapour. A few hours here and there of being more discreet wont harm us much but could go a long way to improving our reputation as vapers.

This is my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## NadeemV5

Silver said:


> Agree with @Andre
> 
> @Tashreeq14 , when in public places where not many are vaping I always try to be discreet and practice "stealth vaping" by inhaling and keeping the vapour in for a while, then when you exhale its hardly noticeable.
> 
> I think this is an important point because vapers and vaping in general can get a bad reputation if we walk around malls or other public places blowing large clouds and try claim its our right to vape. Its all about perception and many non vapers dont know the difference between smoke and vapour. A few hours here and there of being more discreet wont harm us much but could go a long way to improving our reputation as vapers.
> 
> This is my opinion.


True

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tashreeq14

Glytch said:


> No. Absolutely not. Most work off heat.  Vape away.


Thanx I will definitely be leaving some amzing vape clouds in the mall without a worry


----------



## Tashreeq14

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Glad you are enjoying vaping. We all do.
> 
> Vaping in malls. As @Glytch said it should not trigger fire alarms - but do no try that in hotel rooms and air planes - vape clouds do trigger those if directed at the detectors. In malls with vape stalls it usually is allowed in the corridors anyhow. But, do be considerate and not blow massive clouds. Double clutch to lessen the vapour and blow into your clothing
> 
> Do shout if you have any question at all.
> 
> Happy vaping.


Okay thats a good thing to know also... I would want to attract alarms by vaping so I will def be considerate thanx


----------



## Tashreeq14

Silver said:


> Agree with @Andre
> 
> @Tashreeq14 , when in public places where not many are vaping I always try to be discreet and practice "stealth vaping" by inhaling and keeping the vapour in for a while, then when you exhale its hardly noticeable.
> 
> I think this is an important point because vapers and vaping in general can get a bad reputation if we walk around malls or other public places blowing large clouds and try claim its our right to vape. Its all about perception and many non vapers dont know the difference between smoke and vapour. A few hours here and there of being more discreet wont harm us much but could go a long way to improving our reputation as vapers.
> 
> This is my opinion.


Your opinion makes complete sense... we dont want to be hailing lots of people with all the vape... but it my mind I just thought it would be awesome to be doing it big... but I understand what you are saying thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashreeq14

Another question, please assistant how ever possible anything and everyones opinion counts... can anyone help me in where I can get amazing flavours for good prices to try out, and for me to see what will suite my taste buds as best as possible please


----------



## Tashreeq14

can anyone let me know which flavour I can try out for the vaping experience I can have


----------



## Silver

Tashreeq14 said:


> Another question, please assistant how ever possible anything and everyones opinion counts... can anyone help me in where I can get amazing flavours for good prices to try out, and for me to see what will suite my taste buds as best as possible please



Hi @Tashreeq14 , the juice journey is certainly a big part of vaping. It can be long, tough and expensive but you can get lucky and find a few winner juices for your palate quite quickly.

Perhaps a good start is to check out the winners of the ECIGSSA Juice awards held earlier this year
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

Other tips:
Try go for sample sizes, some vendors do offer that
Try sample juices from your friends
Take note of what types of juices you like and it will help in future decisions

Finally, when you have an idea of the juices you like and you have found one or two winners for your palate, you could then consider starting DIY of your own juices.

All the best and let us know how its going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashreeq14

Silver said:


> Hi @Tashreeq14 , the juice journey is certainly a big part of vaping. It can be long, tough and expensive but you can get lucky and find a few winner juices for your palate quite quickly.
> 
> Perhaps a good start is to check out the winners of the ECIGSSA Juice awards held earlier this year
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/
> 
> Other tips:
> Try go for sample sizes, some vendors do offer that
> Try sample juices from your friends
> Take note of what types of juices you like and it will help in future decisions
> 
> Finally, when you have an idea of the juices you like and you have found one or two winners for your palate, you could then consider starting DIY of your own juices.
> 
> All the best and let us know how its going


Thanx silver I will be looking out and searching for those testers to agree with my palate... I will def be looking


----------



## Silver

Tashreeq14 said:


> Thanx silver I will be looking out and searching for those testers to agree with my palate... I will def be looking



Another good idea is to go visit some of the Vape Stores
I see you are in the beautiful Cape Town mother city
Perhaps go past Juicy Joes, Vape Cartel and Foggas Vape Lounge
You are bound to find some great juices to first test to see if you like - and then buy


----------



## Tashreeq14

Silver said:


> Another good idea is to go visit some of the Vape Stores
> I see you are in the beautiful Cape Town mother city
> Perhaps go past Juicy Joes, Vape Cartel and Foggas Vape Lounge
> You are bound to find some great juices to first test to see if you like - and then buy


I have heard about those places... and I will be making my move soon to go and test and see what I like to vape the rooms full

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashreeq14

Another question guys... how do I make the burning taste in my throat not come after fully charged?


----------



## Anika

Hey my name is Anika. I'm a newbie i recently started vaping and it is amazing... i have a eleaf i stick pico and i'm amazed by it's performance..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Glytch

Anika said:


> Hey my name is Anika. I'm a newbie i recently started vaping and it is amazing... i have a eleaf i stick pico and i'm amazed by it's performance..


Welcome Anika. Also got my Pico this week and I'm also enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Anika said:


> Hey my name is Anika. I'm a newbie i recently started vaping and it is amazing... i have a eleaf i stick pico and i'm amazed by it's performance..



Welcome to the forum @Anika 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy and all the best for your journey!


----------



## Imtiaaz

Silver said:


> Another good idea is to go visit some of the Vape Stores
> I see you are in the beautiful Cape Town mother city
> Perhaps go past Juicy Joes, Vape Cartel and Foggas Vape Lounge
> You are bound to find some great juices to first test to see if you like - and then buy



I agree with @Silver on this one, I myself went to foggers vape lounge when I needed to figure out what juices appeal to me, and I must say just spending some time there really really helped me. They were extremely helpful and informative and they encouraged tasting of the juices to help you find what you like.

So massive thumbs up to @Foggas Vape Lounge and would recommend you try them out @Tashreeq14

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapingSpyker

Hello my fellow vapers, Anton here

I started my vaping journey about 3 - 4 years ago and did not like it at all and gave it up within a month.
I tried vaping again about 3 months ago and can comfortably say that I am hooked.

Restarting my journey was done with a SUBVOD + 3 bottles of Vape King house brand E-liquids.
Since then I upgraded to a Joytech Evic VTwo mini 75w and DIY my own juice ( NCV Trinity is my all time favorite ).

I would just like to thank everyone who has part in this form and the well of knowledge being shared on here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

VapingSpyker said:


> Hello my fellow vapers, Anton here
> 
> I started my vaping journey about 3 - 4 years ago and did not like it at all and gave it up within a month.
> I tried vaping again about 3 months ago and can comfortably say that I am hooked.
> 
> Restarting my journey was done with a SUBVOD + 3 bottles of Vape King house brand E-liquids.
> Since then I upgraded to a Joytech Evic VTwo mini 75w and DIY my own juice ( NCV Trinity is my all time favorite ).
> 
> I would just like to thank everyone who has part in this form and the well of knowledge being shared on here.



Welcome to the forum @VapingSpyker 
Congrats on restarting the journey and it great to hear you got sorted
Vaping is indeed an amazing adventure!
Enjoy your stay


----------



## AlexL

hello there vapers.. my name is Alex i live on the East Rand.. still getting used to the site and posting from my Sony Z3 so pls excuse any mistakes.... i am quite into technology , gadgetry etc..... 15 years stopped 8 years ago but took up pipe smoking as a substitute i really enjoyed the flavor of some of the tobaccos available but found the throat hits from the nicotine and the tongue bite to be quite unpleasant at times... the task of cleaning the pipes also is quite a nasty business and quite smelly too so i tend to leave it alone and only on occasions would i smoke my pipes..... about 3 years ago i came across this vaping thing...... well i was curious.. to say the least.. all this new terminology seemed to intrigue me... mods, mechs, atomisers, rba's, pvd's.. the reviews of the flavors is really what got me going aswell as those cloud chasers videos etc etc really got my attention.... so i started looking more in depth into the subject... and was surprised to see how popular it has become and the large amount of local vendors...... so a year ago i got myself a twisp... i wasnt impressed the flavors were quite lousy... so after playing around with the twisp for a month or so i shelved it and have been smoking my pipes on and off.. no ciggies i cant stand the taste or smell of a ciggie anymore... but i continued to research the web and find out as much as i could... my mind was boggled.. pen style cartomisers.. ego style e ciggies.. rebuildables etc after much deliberation and for simplicity i like the 18650 style removable batteries and despise things with built-in batteries and micro usb ports.. they dont last.. so in i decided to go for an eleaf pico with the melo 3 tank... now i needed to sort myself out with some flavors... i spoke to the guys at vape cartel in Meyersdal and after talking with the guys i sampled a few flavors from their personal vapes... i found one that i liked... i fitted the. 3ohm coil and filled my melo 3 tank set the mod to 35w and hit the fire button.. as i inhaled it hit me square between the eyes.. my mouth exploded in flavour....it was the Harmonium from Diety Vapes 0 mg nicotene... .. a thick warm smooth.. creamy... sweet.. nutty.. tobacco flavour overtook my senses........ i was converted... instantly.... now i understand why its so popular....... i am worried that this is now going to be my new favorite hobby.... the gadgetry the endless choice of flavors to play with..... i am sold....and what a great local forum this is...yesterday i found the e-pipe heading on the forum.. wow.. i am sure to be building one of my own soon . see u guys at vapecon 27aug......

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mmotala

hi my names muhammad from durban never yet start vaping but would like to need some help from the masters

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

mmotala said:


> hi my names muhammad from durban never yet start vaping but would like to need some help from the masters



Welcome all.

Muhammad, please feel free to ask your questions. There are many experts here that will give great advice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

Tashreeq14 said:


> Another question guys... how do I make the burning taste in my throat not come after fully charged?



Hi, it sounds like you experienced a dry hit. The coil could have burned dry because it did not have sufficient juice inside or it may be at the end of it's life and needs replacing. You maybe tasted the cotton in the coil burning.


----------



## Silver

*VapeCon 2016 - 27 August*
Heartfelt Arena Pretoria

To RSVP and for more details, check out this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

mmotala said:


> hi my names muhammad from durban never yet start vaping but would like to need some help from the masters


Hi @mmotala ! Whereabouts in Durban are you situated? We have a couple of outstanding shops that will be able to help you one-on-one, but a rapidly growing community in our area too! Feel free to ask as many questions as you want, we are here to spread the love!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mmotala

I'm from westville but don't mind driving toball the way up to gateway if necessary 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

mmotala said:


> I'm from westville but don't mind driving toball the way up to gateway if necessary
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


*SIR VAPE'S VAPORY
Shop 1 Cowey House 
136 Cowey Rd
Morningside
Durban
4001*

*Mon - Fri : 8:00am to 5:00pm
Sat: 9am to 1:00pm*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mmotala

Thanks if u don't mind me asking wats the difference between the kangertech sub box mini Dripbox and top box 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDestruct'em

Hi there,
My name is Jimmy, I'm from Rustenburg North-West. 
I've been vaping since end of 2014, I started with the Twisp Clearo and switched to the Twisp Aero mid last year.
Twisp is all I've known and it kept me off the stinkies since 2014, it's been frustrating and expensive but I didn't know better.
After seeing a friend with his new iStick Pico led me to do some research online and I was STUNNED to see all the cool stuff I have been missing out on, I could kick myself for not looking around sooner.
So I joined this forum and I'm looking forward to discovering better vaping equipment and learn from the experts all about the stuff I missed out on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

WELCOME @JimDestruct'em and @mmotala.

I can relate to @JimDestruct'em, I joined the forum about two weeks ago,or something like that, for the exact same reason (i.e. twisp vaping and looking to get into the good stuff), and I must say the advice and support I received here was unparalleled.

The guys literally took me through every little detail I needed to know before deciding on any purchase.

My advise would be to maybe create a thread and put down as much information as possible as to what you looking for ITO style, size, desired effect etc, what you willing to spend, what you expecting to get out of the vaping experience etc.

That way you have your own space to ask questions, get to know people etc. Alternatively, look for newbie threads that have asked similar questions, there are tons of them under the newbie section and maybe find some answers there with less hassle.

I don't mind speaking of my own experiences with you guys too, but wont give too much advise, I will leave that up to the pro's here.

All the best with the vaping journey gents, I'm sure it will be a pleasant one with the guidance of the people on this forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mozia

Welcome @JimDestruct'em, have a blast, there's so much interesting stuff on the forums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

Hey guys, 

Been vaping on and off for 6 months but really getting into it now. Finally starting to get into drippers and rebuildables. Looking to start having a dabble in some mixing now too.


----------



## Blu

Hi There!
Blu here. Started vaping in the beginning of 2015, best life choice to date. I like desert flavours, and everything blueberry-esque, and i'm running a VCMT coupled with a Sigelli 213  Started off with a meagre iStick 50w and a Aspire Nautilus Mini, went through the ranks until I found gear that I could afford without being outclassed by my peers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Blu said:


> Hi There!
> Blu here. Started vaping in the beginning of 2015, best life choice to date. I like desert flavours, and everything blueberry-esque, and i'm running a VCMT coupled with a Sigelli 213  Started off with a meagre iStick 50w and a Aspire Nautilus Mini, went through the ranks until I found gear that I could afford without being outclassed by my peers



Welcome and enjoy.
I also like desserts. Congratulations on being off the stinkies for so long.


----------



## notna

Hi, my name is Anton and I've been lurking on here for a few weeks, this is kinda my coming out as tomorrow I'll be officially off cigarettes for 3 months! 

I started off with a spare EWOW Mega from a kit I ordered for my mom, then watched a few YouTube vids on sub-ohm vaping, bought myself an Ijust2 and that was the end of smoking for me.

Since then I've started DIY, bought a Sigelei 213 for home and recently a Pico for portability. I have an Avocado 24 & Griffin 25 for the Cig & Serpent Mini, Billow v2 Nano for the Pico in addition to the Melo III it came with. I also bought a Tsunami 22 that I haven't really used yet, but it just looked so damn cute on the Pico!  

I've been mixing some of my own juice but gotta confess they mostly still taste kinda 'home made' compared to premium liquid, but that's what I'm here for.. to learn, to share and to say thank you in advance for all the future freebies  

Lastly, this forum on tapatalk makes the daily Gautrain grind a whole lot more bearable..


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform

Welcome @notna and great story


----------



## Boktiet

notna said:


> Hi, my name is Anton and I've been lurking on here for a few weeks, this is kinda my coming out as tomorrow I'll be officially off cigarettes for 3 months!
> 
> I started off with a spare EWOW Mega from a kit I ordered for my mom, then watched a few YouTube vids on sub-ohm vaping, bought myself an Ijust2 and that was the end of smoking for me.
> 
> Since then I've started DIY, bought a Sigelei 213 for home and recently a Pico for portability. I have an Avocado 24 & Griffin 25 for the Cig & Serpent Mini, Billow v2 Nano for the Pico in addition to the Melo III it came with. I also bought a Tsunami 22 that I haven't really used yet, but it just looked so damn cute on the Pico!
> 
> I've been mixing some of my own juice but gotta confess they mostly still taste kinda 'home made' compared to premium liquid, but that's what I'm here for.. to learn, to share and to say thank you in advance for all the future freebies
> 
> Lastly, this forum on tapatalk makes the daily Gautrain grind a whole lot more bearable..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Welcome and enjoy the forum man, really a great place to spend your time.


----------



## Melody Slade

Hi guys, 
Newbie here. Still puffing on the stinkies but trying to cut down. I've only recently started puffing on a Twisp Solo, which I known is not a great device, but I like that it is thin and small.
I've also purchased the E-sense vanilla flavour (18mg) and Vapour Mountain's VM4 (12mg). I prefer the Vanilla as I get more throat hit out of it. 
I'm also new to all the lingo but enjoy reading all the advise.

Sent from my Vodacom Power Tab 10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Random_Sheep

Melody Slade said:


> Hi guys,
> Newbie here. Still puffing on the stinkies but trying to cut down. I've only recently started puffing on a Twisp Solo, which I known is not a great device, but I like that it is thin and small.
> I've also purchased the E-sense vanilla flavour (18mg) and Vapour Mountain's VM4 (12mg). I prefer the Vanilla as I get more throat hit out of it.
> I'm also new to all the lingo but enjoy reading all the advise.
> 
> Sent from my Vodacom Power Tab 10 using Tapatalk



Welcome and best of luck with quitting the stinkies 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

JimDestruct'em said:


> Hi there,
> My name is Jimmy, I'm from Rustenburg North-West.
> I've been vaping since end of 2014, I started with the Twisp Clearo and switched to the Twisp Aero mid last year.
> Twisp is all I've known and it kept me off the stinkies since 2014, it's been frustrating and expensive but I didn't know better.
> After seeing a friend with his new iStick Pico led me to do some research online and I was STUNNED to see all the cool stuff I have been missing out on, I could kick myself for not looking around sooner.
> So I joined this forum and I'm looking forward to discovering better vaping equipment and learn from the experts all about the stuff I missed out on!



Welcome to the forum @JimDestruct'em 
Youve come to right place to take your vaping into the stratosphere
Welcome to the theme park of vaping 
Enjoy your stay and wishing you well for your journey ahead


----------



## Silver

Blu said:


> Hi There!
> Blu here. Started vaping in the beginning of 2015, best life choice to date. I like desert flavours, and everything blueberry-esque, and i'm running a VCMT coupled with a Sigelli 213  Started off with a meagre iStick 50w and a Aspire Nautilus Mini, went through the ranks until I found gear that I could afford without being outclassed by my peers



Welcome @Blu 
Congrats on the vaping
Nice gear!
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

notna said:


> Hi, my name is Anton and I've been lurking on here for a few weeks, this is kinda my coming out as tomorrow I'll be officially off cigarettes for 3 months!
> 
> I started off with a spare EWOW Mega from a kit I ordered for my mom, then watched a few YouTube vids on sub-ohm vaping, bought myself an Ijust2 and that was the end of smoking for me.
> 
> Since then I've started DIY, bought a Sigelei 213 for home and recently a Pico for portability. I have an Avocado 24 & Griffin 25 for the Cig & Serpent Mini, Billow v2 Nano for the Pico in addition to the Melo III it came with. I also bought a Tsunami 22 that I haven't really used yet, but it just looked so damn cute on the Pico!
> 
> I've been mixing some of my own juice but gotta confess they mostly still taste kinda 'home made' compared to premium liquid, but that's what I'm here for.. to learn, to share and to say thank you in advance for all the future freebies
> 
> Lastly, this forum on tapatalk makes the daily Gautrain grind a whole lot more bearable..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Welcome @notna
Congrats on the 3 months! Great achievement!
Youve done a lot for 3 months! 
All the best and keep an eye on the growing DIY threads for tips on that. Some experts on here indeed


----------



## OneShotStott

Whatsup everyone, another noob here joining the vape army!

My name is Jason and I only started vaping just less than a month ago and already have fallen into the trap my friend warned me about, I am already shopping for my first proper rig! Currently using a Joyetech AIO as I simply wanted to check it out as an alternative to smoking my cigars, the awesome guys at VapeKing gave me a bottle of Hazelnut Cigar 12mg to start off with and i was immediately hooked - tried a cigar at the pub the other night for the first time since starting vaping and I almost chundered right there at the table and had to extinguish it, so the results are almost immediate!

Now I'm just trying out flavours and warming up to splashing out on a new setup, so will definitely use this forum to ask noob questions to all the experienced experts here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

OneShotStott said:


> Whatsup everyone, another noob here joining the vape army!
> 
> My name is Jason and I only started vaping just less than a month ago and already have fallen into the trap my friend warned me about, I am already shopping for my first proper rig! Currently using a Joyetech AIO as I simply wanted to check it out as an alternative to smoking my cigars, the awesome guys at VapeKing gave me a bottle of Hazelnut Cigar 12mg to start off with and i was immediately hooked - tried a cigar at the pub the other night for the first time since starting vaping and I almost chundered right there at the table and had to extinguish it, so the results are almost immediate!
> 
> Now I'm just trying out flavours and warming up to splashing out on a new setup, so will definitely use this forum to ask noob questions to all the experienced experts here!



Welcome to the forum @OneShotStott 
Congrats on the vaping - it is indeed amazing and grips many of us full on 
I have a bottle of that Hazelnut Cigar, still need to try it - looking forward
Enjoy the forum and your stay here
Wishing you all the best with your planning for your next "rig"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melody Slade

Thanks!


----------



## anton

hi all anton my name for east london easten cape . stop smoking now for a mouth and a bit .
started with e-sense for a bit then moved on to a ijudt started plus and nooooow onto a mod noisy cricket { borth for a member on the group } and a subtank elaef ijust 2. now loving vaping much more.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

anton said:


> hi all anton my name for east london easten cape . stop smoking now for a mouth and a bit .
> started with e-sense for a bit then moved on to a ijudt started plus and nooooow onto a mod noisy cricket { borth for a member on the group } and a subtank elaef ijust 2. now loving vaping much more.



Welcome to the forum @anton 
Congrats on the vaping - you dont play around - noisy cricket in your first month!
Enjoy your stay and all the best


----------



## anton

i just love them cloudes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*Attention newer members*

A big event is taking place soon!

*VapeCon 2016 - 27 August*
Heartfelt Arena Pretoria

To RSVP and for more details, check out this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## anton

i love to be there live in el long way from pt


----------



## anton

Silver said:


> Welcome @notna
> Congrats on the 3 months! Great achievement!
> Youve done a lot for 3 months!
> All the best and keep an eye on the growing DIY threads for tips on that. Some experts on here indeed


----------



## anton

well done keep it up


----------



## Tevin

Howsit everyone. 

I'm from Johannnesburg, started vaping about 6 months ago, got myself an ijust 2. I've cut down on cigarettes since. Hoping to give up cigarettes within the next few weeks. I'm glad to be a part of the forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## anton

hi wellcome it take time hang in there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Tevin said:


> Howsit everyone.
> 
> I'm from Johannnesburg, started vaping about 6 months ago, got myself an ijust 2. I've cut down on cigarettes since. Hoping to give up cigarettes within the next few weeks. I'm glad to be a part of the forum.



Welcome to the forum @Tevin 
Congrats on the vaping and cutting down on the stinkies. You are doing a great thing
Before you know it, cigs will be a thing of the past.
Enjoy and feel free to ask questions as you go...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## notna

Silver said:


> Welcome @notna
> Congrats on the 3 months! Great achievement!
> Youve done a lot for 3 months!
> All the best and keep an eye on the growing DIY threads for tips on that. Some experts on here indeed


I gotta confess.. I had a few weeks at home between projects, so had more than usual free time just as I discovered coiling, wicking & DIY *grin*

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

notna said:


> I gotta confess.. I had a few weeks at home between projects, so had more than usual free time just as I discovered coiling, wicking & DIY *grin*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Accelerated journey then!


----------



## notna

Silver said:


> Accelerated journey then!


Unfortunately leisure time is over & it's back to the salt mines already :-/

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

Hi .. the name is Mo (Muhammad) aka MZ , hint owner of MZCustoms
Got my first gear last week, quit ciggies cold turkey and moved on Vaping. Visited VapeShop at The Zone Rosebank, met Josh who was great.... gave me the full low down on vaping and I walk out owning a iStick Pico Melo3 and 60ml Trinity 0.3 juice... loving it thus far.... hope to learn more here and grow more into Vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Blacklung

Mo_MZ said:


> Hi .. the name is Mo (Muhammad) aka MZ , hint owner of MZCustoms
> Got my first gear last week, quit ciggies cold turkey and moved on Vaping. Visited VapeShop at The Zone Rosebank, met Josh who was great.... gave me the full low down on vaping and I walk out owning a iStick Pico Melo3 and 60ml Trinity 0.3 juice... loving it thus far.... hope to learn more here and grow more into Vaping.


Big up on the "cold turkey move bra Mo ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

Mo_MZ said:


> Hi .. the name is Mo (Muhammad) aka MZ , hint owner of MZCustoms
> Got my first gear last week, quit ciggies cold turkey and moved on Vaping. Visited VapeShop at The Zone Rosebank, met Josh who was great.... gave me the full low down on vaping and I walk out owning a iStick Pico Melo3 and 60ml Trinity 0.3 juice... loving it thus far.... hope to learn more here and grow more into Vaping.


Welcome.
Congrats on the great starter(pico) and quitting cigs, can only get better on the way forward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Mo_MZ said:


> Hi .. the name is Mo (Muhammad) aka MZ , hint owner of MZCustoms
> Got my first gear last week, quit ciggies cold turkey and moved on Vaping. Visited VapeShop at The Zone Rosebank, met Josh who was great.... gave me the full low down on vaping and I walk out owning a iStick Pico Melo3 and 60ml Trinity 0.3 juice... loving it thus far.... hope to learn more here and grow more into Vaping.



WELCOME @Mo_MZ , Bigups to you for going cold turkey and the Pico setup.

All best on your vaping journey...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ikiezela_cpt

So here goes, My name is Ikraam, i'm from Cape Town... 
I started vaping like a week ago, got a Evic VTC Mini with Limitless RDTA(atomiser if I remember correctly). 
I just started, so no idea what im talking about. I have another friend on here, no idea who he is on here. We went away the weekend and he truly opened my eyes to vaping. He even told me to come onto this site. So here I am. Dane if you see this, gimme a shout. 

I still smoke cigarettes, but because my mom always complains about the smell... I have decided to start vaping, and instantly I have seen the reduction in cigs. So lets see how long my carton is going to last.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Ikiezela_cpt said:


> So here goes, My name is Ikraam, i'm from Cape Town...
> I started vaping like a week ago, got a Evic VTC Mini with Limitless RDTA(atomiser if I remember correctly).
> I just started, so no idea what im talking about. I have another friend on here, no idea who he is on here. We went away the weekend and he truly opened my eyes to vaping. He even told me to come onto this site. So here I am. Dane if you see this, gimme a shout.
> 
> I still smoke cigarettes, but because my mom always complains about the smell... I have decided to start vaping, and instantly I have seen the reduction in cigs. So lets see how long my carton is going to last.


Great stuff. Most welcome to the forum. Do shout if you have any questions. All the best with your vaping journey and kicking the stinky habit eventually. We do have member name Dane - calling @Dane and thanking him for opening your eyes.


----------



## Ikiezela_cpt

Thank You @Andre. I do hope so to, also looking forward to becoming an avid "vaper". 
My youtube is full of vaping vids now...lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

thanks @Imtiaaz @blujeenz & @Blacklung - now to get tips on the tops flavours and getting the best out of my Pico and vaping experience.
Totally enjoying it :- ) also hope to make the conference to get more info there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Mo_MZ said:


> thanks @Imtiaaz @blujeenz & @Blacklung - now to get tips on the tops flavours and getting the best out of my Pico and vaping experience.
> Totally enjoying it :- ) also hope to make the conference to get more info there


Yes, VapeCon is a must for great info and specials. Keep an eye out for the juices listed here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ikiezela_cpt said:


> So here goes, My name is Ikraam, i'm from Cape Town...
> I started vaping like a week ago, got a Evic VTC Mini with Limitless RDTA(atomiser if I remember correctly).
> I just started, so no idea what im talking about. I have another friend on here, no idea who he is on here. We went away the weekend and he truly opened my eyes to vaping. He even told me to come onto this site. So here I am. Dane if you see this, gimme a shout.
> 
> I still smoke cigarettes, but because my mom always complains about the smell... I have decided to start vaping, and instantly I have seen the reduction in cigs. So lets see how long my carton is going to last.



And a very warm welcome to the forum @Ikiezela_cpt! Great starter kit... we have tons of helpful boffins on the forum so if you get stuck just ask for help! You are so lucky because your vaping journey is just starting... you have so much to look froward to! Nearly time to stop all stinkies!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ikiezela_cpt

Thanks Rob, much appreciated. But this forum is very overwhelming... Lots of forums to go through, before I think I can even ask a question. Happy to become a part of the vaping community. 

1 question though...are there any "vape shops" in cape town area whereby you could sample flavours? I have tried my flavours over the weekend and particularly liked the caramel popcorn... so was wondering if there is a shop where I could possibly try more flavours, before just buying.


----------



## Andre

Ikiezela_cpt said:


> Thanks Rob, much appreciated. But this forum is very overwhelming... Lots of forums to go through, before I think I can even ask a question. Happy to become a part of the vaping community.
> 
> 1 question though...are there any "vape shops" in cape town area whereby you could sample flavours? I have tried my flavours over the weekend and particularly liked the caramel popcorn... so was wondering if there is a shop where I could possibly try more flavours, before just buying.


Foggas Vape Lounge and Vape Cartel, Cape Town. Check out their forums on the landing page. Also Juicy Joes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Ikiezela_cpt said:


> so was wondering if there is a shop where I could possibly try more flavours, before just buying.


Foggas Vape Lounge on Belvedere Rd are quite accommodating, lots of flavours.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ikiezela_cpt said:


> Thanks Rob, much appreciated. But this forum is very overwhelming... Lots of forums to go through, before I think I can even ask a question. Happy to become a part of the vaping community.
> 
> 1 question though...are there any "vape shops" in cape town area whereby you could sample flavours? I have tried my flavours over the weekend and particularly liked the caramel popcorn... so was wondering if there is a shop where I could possibly try more flavours, before just buying.



I see the Vaping Guru (well my Guru anyway) has answered your question already! 

Just as headsup... whenever @Andre gives you advice you can take it as gospel! He guided me in a big way when I started!

More advice @Ikiezela_cpt when you mention someones name (or nickname) on the forum and you start with the @ sign then the system will prompt you after you have typed a few letters of the name and then that person will get an alert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Most welcome to the forum. Do shout if you have any questions. All the best with your vaping journey and kicking the stinky habit eventually. We do have member name Dane - calling @Dane and thanking him for opening your eyes.



Thanks for the tag @Andre, unfortunately I had no hand in this. 

I do want to wish @Ikiezela_cpt all the best in his journey. You are undoubtedly in the right place and stick to vaping and you will in no time be off the 'smokes' for good! Great starting kit by the way, the limitless plus will be my next rdta for sure!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imtiaaz

Ikiezela_cpt said:


> Thanks Rob, much appreciated. But this forum is very overwhelming... Lots of forums to go through, before I think I can even ask a question. Happy to become a part of the vaping community.
> 
> 1 question though...are there any "vape shops" in cape town area whereby you could sample flavours? I have tried my flavours over the weekend and particularly liked the caramel popcorn... so was wondering if there is a shop where I could possibly try more flavours, before just buying.



Hey @Ikiezela_cpt foggers vape lounge is amazing place to find what juices you might like. I was there on Saturday and spent an hour and a half just sampling (won't tell you how much I walked out with, but DAMN). Two thumbs up for their patience and willingness to help you find your flavor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## moolies86

a warm welcome to the forum @Ikiezela_cpt very nice setup,both those shops mentioned are really nice and very willing to help all the flavours recommended to me by Vape cartel were amazing,just a little advice when visiting any Vape store is don't be hesitant to ask about anything,we really have amazing local vendors in sa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ikiezela_cpt said:


> So here goes, My name is Ikraam, i'm from Cape Town...
> I started vaping like a week ago, got a Evic VTC Mini with Limitless RDTA(atomiser if I remember correctly).
> I just started, so no idea what im talking about. I have another friend on here, no idea who he is on here. We went away the weekend and he truly opened my eyes to vaping. He even told me to come onto this site. So here I am. Dane if you see this, gimme a shout.
> 
> I still smoke cigarettes, but because my mom always complains about the smell... I have decided to start vaping, and instantly I have seen the reduction in cigs. So lets see how long my carton is going to last.



Welcome @Ikiezela_cpt 
You are doing a great thing
Congrats !
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coldcat

Hey guys, Newbie here regarding vape. Recently got a Joytech AIO (I know nothing special) Not willing to invest on bigger devices just yet. And loving this device so I'm happy. Discovering these craft liquids was a game changer for me as I was buying more generic stuff at first. 

One question, can't seem to find an exact answer online. Is the BF RBA Head for joyetech compatible with the AIO? and if so where can I get one locally?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Coldcat said:


> Hey guys, Newbie here regarding vape. Recently got a Joytech AIO (I know nothing special) Not willing to invest on bigger devices just yet. And loving this device so I'm happy. Discovering these craft liquids was a game changer for me as I was buying more generic stuff at first.
> 
> One question, can't seem to find an exact answer online. Is the BF RBA Head for joyetech compatible with the AIO? and if so where can I get one locally?


Most welcome to the forum. The Cubis RBA Head is compatible with the AIO as far as I know. I see you have found the thread where others were looking for the RBA too. Happy vaping.


----------



## moolies86

Welcome to the forum @Coldcat ,the Aio got me off the stinkies and into vaping,the only flaw I guess is the flavour is a little muted on the Aio,but its not major if you consider the price of the device,I still occasionally use the Aio,its a great stealth Vape device,goodluck with your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat

moolies86 said:


> Welcome to the forum @Coldcat ,the Aio got me off the stinkies and into vaping,the only flaw I guess is the flavour is a little muted on the Aio,but its not major if you consider the price of the device,I still occasionally use the Aio,its a great stealth Vape device,goodluck with your vaping journey


yeah not sure if it's been my blocked nose lately or not but sometimes it tastes muted as you say.


----------



## moolies86

Coldcat said:


> yeah not sure if it's been my blocked nose lately or not but sometimes it tastes muted as you say.


Unfortunately your flavours really do come out better on more advanced gear,but try rotating flavours, it worked for me on the Aio,was vaping 3 different flavours in rotation


----------



## AhVape

Hello all
new to the forum, been vaping just over 6 months now - been off my camels for as long too 
Started with a twisp edge, then got an essence one to fill in the gap. Then had to use a Vap3 tank coz I couldn't find essence coils any longer, now taking it a bit further. 
Bought a Smok TF V8 and a rx200s. Unfortunately the rx will only be coming in about a month, stupidly I didn't check the delivery time, so my own fault, the supplier has been brilliant through out this. 
So that's my story for now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

AhVape said:


> Hello all
> new to the forum, been vaping just over 6 months now - been off my camels for as long too
> Started with a twisp edge, then got an essence one to fill in the gap. Then had to use a Vap3 tank coz I couldn't find essence coils any longer, now taking it a bit further.
> Bought a Smok TF V8 and a rx200s. Unfortunately the rx will only be coming in about a month, stupidly I didn't check the delivery time, so my own fault, the supplier has been brilliant through out this.
> So that's my story for now



Welcome @AhVape, Im sure you will have a brilliant time here and find the advise and threads extremely useful.

You say "a bit" further, The TF V8 is a WHOLE LOT further lol...hope you enjoy and will be waiting on the pics

All the best on your vape journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AhVape

Imtiaaz said:


> Welcome @AhVape, Im sure you will have a brilliant time here and find the advise and threads extremely useful.
> 
> You say "a bit" further, The TF V8 is a WHOLE LOT further lol...hope you enjoy and will be waiting on the pics
> 
> All the best on your vape journey.


[/QUOTE]
Well I'm going to need help with this new step, so I have a lot of reading up to do.
Already checked some tutorials and read up on some things.
The TF is meant to be a non-daily device, so I hope I get it to work well.
But while I wait for the power I can do all the research and ask all the questions I need to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Wats up... New on the forum. Stopped smoking over 2 years ago when my baby daughter came along. Started with a subox mini and moved along swiftly since. Currently use an eleaf Ipower and joyetech ultima in the day. Chieftain and griffin 25 at home. As well as owning an evic mini, aromamizer and a few drippers. Love my vaping, been doing it long time now and love watching the pros like vapingwithtwisted420, grimmgreen, and riptrippers. Quite impressed with these forum and gonna be watching those classifieds closely. Sweet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Wats up... New on the forum. Stopped smoking over 2 years ago when my baby daughter came along. Started with a subox mini and moved along swiftly since. Currently use an eleaf Ipower and joyetech ultima in the day. Chieftain and griffin 25 at home. As well as owning an evic mini, aromamizer and a few drippers. Love my vaping, been doing it long time now and love watching the pros like vapingwithtwisted420, grimmgreen, and riptrippers. Quite impressed with these forum and gonna be watching those classifieds closely. Sweet



A very warm welcome @Scouse45! Some good equipment you have there... there are sometimes good deals in the classifieds... but the big specials are going to be on the 27th August at VapeCon!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Coldcat said:


> Hey guys, Newbie here regarding vape. Recently got a Joytech AIO (I know nothing special) Not willing to invest on bigger devices just yet. And loving this device so I'm happy. Discovering these craft liquids was a game changer for me as I was buying more generic stuff at first.
> 
> One question, can't seem to find an exact answer online. Is the BF RBA Head for joyetech compatible with the AIO? and if so where can I get one locally?


Welcome to the forum @Coldcat  hope your enjoy your stay here 

I recognise the name and profile pic from SAGamer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Coldcat said:


> Hey guys, Newbie here regarding vape. Recently got a Joytech AIO (I know nothing special) Not willing to invest on bigger devices just yet. And loving this device so I'm happy. Discovering these craft liquids was a game changer for me as I was buying more generic stuff at first.
> 
> One question, can't seem to find an exact answer online. Is the BF RBA Head for joyetech compatible with the AIO? and if so where can I get one locally?



Welcome to the forum @Coldcat 
Cool avatar pic!
Great to hear you enjoying the gear and the liquids
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

AhVape said:


> Hello all
> new to the forum, been vaping just over 6 months now - been off my camels for as long too
> Started with a twisp edge, then got an essence one to fill in the gap. Then had to use a Vap3 tank coz I couldn't find essence coils any longer, now taking it a bit further.
> Bought a Smok TF V8 and a rx200s. Unfortunately the rx will only be coming in about a month, stupidly I didn't check the delivery time, so my own fault, the supplier has been brilliant through out this.
> So that's my story for now



Welcome @AhVape and congrats on giving up the stinkies!
Great achievement!
I think you are going to love the oomph in the TFV8 - i tried it once and it was quite something 
All the best for your vaping journey


----------



## Silver

Scouse45 said:


> Wats up... New on the forum. Stopped smoking over 2 years ago when my baby daughter came along. Started with a subox mini and moved along swiftly since. Currently use an eleaf Ipower and joyetech ultima in the day. Chieftain and griffin 25 at home. As well as owning an evic mini, aromamizer and a few drippers. Love my vaping, been doing it long time now and love watching the pros like vapingwithtwisted420, grimmgreen, and riptrippers. Quite impressed with these forum and gonna be watching those classifieds closely. Sweet



Welcome @Scouse45 and congrats on the vaping for two years!
All the best from here on and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Wat up lovely people. I've been cruising around here for a couple of weeks and decided to kick the stinkies for good this time...

I went out and got me a lovely black pico/melo3 mini combo and after 3 days, tried my camels again. Was so disappointed that I gave that half pack remaining to the car guard after supper. Looks like I will not be returning to those things on a permanent basis.

So far so good. I am amazed at how well this is working out for me and I hope this forum and this thread will help others make this decision too.

Looks like I came into the game at just the right time as I will be running low on juice just before vapecon. ￼

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Wat up lovely people. I've been cruising around here for a couple of weeks and decided to kick the stinkies for good this time...
> 
> I went out and got me a lovely black pico/melo3 mini combo and after 3 days, tried my camels again. Was so disappointed that I gave that half pack remaining to the car guard after supper. Looks like I will not be returning to those things on a permanent basis.
> 
> So far so good. I am amazed at how well this is working out for me and I hope this forum and this thread will help others make this decision too.
> 
> Looks like I came into the game at just the right time as I will be running low on juice just before vapecon. ￼



And a very warm welcome to the forum @Atsbitscrisp! You chose a great kit to start with... I have a few setups and my Pico is still one of my favourites! See you at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kilherza

Ikiezela_cpt said:


> So here goes, My name is Ikraam, i'm from Cape Town...
> I started vaping like a week ago, got a Evic VTC Mini with Limitless RDTA(atomiser if I remember correctly).
> I just started, so no idea what im talking about. I have another friend on here, no idea who he is on here. We went away the weekend and he truly opened my eyes to vaping. He even told me to come onto this site. So here I am. Dane if you see this, gimme a shout.
> 
> I still smoke cigarettes, but because my mom always complains about the smell... I have decided to start vaping, and instantly I have seen the reduction in cigs. So lets see how long my carton is going to last.



awe ikie its dane aka kilherza glad you join the club bra now to get your hands on all the flavours out there lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NielJoubert

Hi everyone,

I'm very new to the vape scene, been about 2 months now. Never smoked cigarettes before, so had no 'legitiment' reason to start vaping, but had a few drags of my buddy's vape and decided to take the plunge.

I went out and bought the Joyetech AIO, which was nice for a week or two, but then I realised how little flavour I got out of it compare to any other e-cig I tried. So I'm looking at upgrading to a basic temp controlled mod soon. I tried the supplied 0.6Ohm coils and 1.0Ohm one, but couldn't get enough flavour out of it.

On the e-liquid side, my favourites (so far) are Vapour Mountain's XXX, Vapour Chemistry's PB3 and Creamy Clouds Fizzy (Lemon biscuits is close to my top too).

Looking forward to participating and being part of the community.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac

notna said:


> Hi, my name is Anton and I've been lurking on here for a few weeks, this is kinda my coming out as tomorrow I'll be officially off cigarettes for 3 months!
> 
> I started off with a spare EWOW Mega from a kit I ordered for my mom, then watched a few YouTube vids on sub-ohm vaping, bought myself an Ijust2 and that was the end of smoking for me.
> 
> Since then I've started DIY, bought a Sigelei 213 for home and recently a Pico for portability. I have an Avocado 24 & Griffin 25 for the Cig & Serpent Mini, Billow v2 Nano for the Pico in addition to the Melo III it came with. I also bought a Tsunami 22 that I haven't really used yet, but it just looked so damn cute on the Pico!
> 
> I've been mixing some of my own juice but gotta confess they mostly still taste kinda 'home made' compared to premium liquid, but that's what I'm here for.. to learn, to share and to say thank you in advance for all the future freebies
> 
> Lastly, this forum on tapatalk makes the daily Gautrain grind a whole lot more bearable..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the many new members.There is a reason the forum is growing by leaps and bounds, it's simply the best! I know all of you will learn all you want to know about vapeing and meet some great people to boot! Rock on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Wat up lovely people. I've been cruising around here for a couple of weeks and decided to kick the stinkies for good this time...
> 
> I went out and got me a lovely black pico/melo3 mini combo and after 3 days, tried my camels again. Was so disappointed that I gave that half pack remaining to the car guard after supper. Looks like I will not be returning to those things on a permanent basis.
> 
> So far so good. I am amazed at how well this is working out for me and I hope this forum and this thread will help others make this decision too.
> 
> Looks like I came into the game at just the right time as I will be running low on juice just before vapecon. ￼



Welcome @Atsbitscrisp - congrats on giving up that half box of stinkies!
Wishing you all the best


----------



## Silver

NielJoubert said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm very new to the vape scene, been about 2 months now. Never smoked cigarettes before, so had no 'legitiment' reason to start vaping, but had a few drags of my buddy's vape and decided to take the plunge.
> 
> I went out and bought the Joyetech AIO, which was nice for a week or two, but then I realised how little flavour I got out of it compare to any other e-cig I tried. So I'm looking at upgrading to a basic temp controlled mod soon. I tried the supplied 0.6Ohm coils and 1.0Ohm one, but couldn't get enough flavour out of it.
> 
> On the e-liquid side, my favourites (so far) are Vapour Mountain's XXX, Vapour Chemistry's PB3 and Creamy Clouds Fizzy (Lemon biscuits is close to my top too).
> 
> Looking forward to participating and being part of the community.



Hi @NielJoubert
Welcome to the forum.
Although I would like to wish you well, I have to say that I do not recommend anyone starts vaping if they weren't a smoker. Whats the point of getting into something that you dont really need? That is my personal view.

That said, if you enjoy the vaping, all good and well but I would suggest you stick to zero nicotine juices. No need for you (in my view) to take in nicotine at this point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NielJoubert

Silver said:


> Hi @NielJoubert
> Welcome to the forum.
> Although I would like to wish you well, I have to say that I do not recommend anyone starts vaping if they weren't a smoker. Whats the point of getting into something that you dont really need? That is my personal view.
> 
> That said, if you enjoy the vaping, all good and well but I would suggest you stick to zero nicotine juices. No need for you (in my view) to take in nicotine at this point.


Ja, I forgot to mention I'm only using 0mg juices and it's more a social smoking thing at the moment. I go through max 6ml of juice and 1 battery charge a week . 

I'm also realising that I'm more interested in the DIY aspect of juice and coil making than the actual smoking. If it turns out to not be for me, I can pass all my stuff along to my friends who smokes and get them to stop. We'll see what happens in a month or two. It's going to be fun anyways.   

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RBoy

Ahoy people 

Been lurking in the shadows a while - so today I decided to create an account.

Both myself and my SO been vaping for about 3 months now. Been stinky free since then. _WHOOP.
_
Thats me for now - see ya'll around.

RB

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

RBoy said:


> Ahoy people
> 
> Been lurking in the shadows a while - so today I decided to create an account.
> 
> Both myself and my SO been vaping for about 3 months now. Been stinky free since then. _WHOOP.
> _
> Thats me for now - see ya'll around.
> 
> RB



Welcome to the forum @RBoy 
Big congrats on the 3 months stinkie free! That is a marvellous achievement indeed.
Wishing you and your SO all the best for your vape journeys from here
Feel free to ask questions as you go along

In case you didnt know, there is a super duper event taking place in Pretoria on 27 Aug
VapeCon 2016. 
Try attend if you can - its going to be epic and an event not to be missed!
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trevashen

Hi all 
Been browsing this forum for a few days, with the hope of educating myself in the vaping world 
Been a member of SaGamer for a good few years, and noticed quite a few fimiliar names.

My story 
I started vaping 3 years ago (on the Twisp Clearo), and enjoyed it for almost two years, before upgrading to an Evolution Vape alternative. A few months back, I purchased an Ego AIO devices, of which is my daily Vape. The Ego however, does not do it for me any longer. I came across the Kangertech Top Box and Kbox 160 + Protank 4 (tested at my local Vape shop), and vaping these are in a different world, compared to what I'm used to. 
I've browsed the classified section, to kinda gauge what is popular and trustworthy ... And boy is it hard to come to a conclusion. I have no clue about the difference in high wattage mods and RBA coils ... But slowly reading up on it. 

When I started out vaping, I didn't want to make it a hobby, and still don't intend to. Just looking for a good device that would satisfy my vaping needs. With this said, and looking at the classified section ... This might change 

Apologies for the long intro 
But how would you guys rate the new Kbox 160 and Protank 4 combo ? 
Is it a good buy ? 
Should I have the need to experiment with different atomizers, would this mod be sufficient ?
Any help, advice would be much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86

Welcome to the forum @Trevashen great intro,no need to apologize  congratulations on 3 years of vaping,as for your question,I haven't vaped on the protank 4 but I've seen some pretty good reviews and the fact that it comes with a RBA deck with pre installed coils is pretty awesome, also comes with a ceramic coil(just make sure you prime the ceramic coil properly),so all in all looks like a pretty decent setup that gives you a lot of variety and should last you pretty longas for not wanting it to become a hobby  i think most of us had that intention,but all I can say is when the bug bites its very difficult to rewist but all worth it in the end hope you enjoy your stay and keep us posted on your new gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## scoobz707

Howzit people, 

My name is Shuaib, I have been vaping for about 2 months now. I havent smoke a cancer stick for about 1 month .
My wife is really happy she doesnt have to kiss a ashtray anymore........Thats a big bonus.
Currently my mod is a Koopor 200w plus with a Avacado, flavour in the tank is Foggys Famous sauce ( if there is any left cause the avacado is a drinker) 
I am currently studying mech mods and how to be safe using them. 
I work for Mercedes Benz so if any one wants to buy a New Mercedes Benz call me, ill throw in a free flavor.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Trevashen said:


> Hi all
> Been browsing this forum for a few days, with the hope of educating myself in the vaping world
> Been a member of SaGamer for a good few years, and noticed quite a few fimiliar names.
> 
> My story
> I started vaping 3 years ago (on the Twisp Clearo), and enjoyed it for almost two years, before upgrading to an Evolution Vape alternative. A few months back, I purchased an Ego AIO devices, of which is my daily Vape. The Ego however, does not do it for me any longer. I came across the Kangertech Top Box and Kbox 160 + Protank 4 (tested at my local Vape shop), and vaping these are in a different world, compared to what I'm used to.
> I've browsed the classified section, to kinda gauge what is popular and trustworthy ... And boy is it hard to come to a conclusion. I have no clue about the difference in high wattage mods and RBA coils ... But slowly reading up on it.
> 
> When I started out vaping, I didn't want to make it a hobby, and still don't intend to. Just looking for a good device that would satisfy my vaping needs. With this said, and looking at the classified section ... This might change
> 
> Apologies for the long intro
> But how would you guys rate the new Kbox 160 and Protank 4 combo ?
> Is it a good buy ?
> Should I have the need to experiment with different atomizers, would this mod be sufficient ?
> Any help, advice would be much appreciated.



Welcome to the forum @Trevashen 
Congrats on the vaping 
Dont worry - this does all seem very confusing at first but you will get the hang of it.

The devices you have - Eg the Aio - tend to have a tighter draw and are suited to mouth to lung vaping - like smoking a cigarette. Many of the newer tanks are more suited to direct lung hits and have much wider airflow. 

That said, the Protank4 is good - you can use it with commercial store bought coils and you can build your own. I have one. Havent yet tried the build your own on it yet. But the build deck for that takes a dual coil so its not as easy as a single coil if you are starting out.

Perhaps the Kanger TopTank Mini is a better option. Good flavour, very reliable. Also takes commercial coils and build your own - but the build deck is designed for a single coil so i would say its easier. Also easy to wick and its very forgiving.

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChrisB

Hi everybody, this is Chris Banning from Toronto Canada, its my pleasure to be a member of this forum, seven-year experience of smoking and I finally decided to give vaping a try three months ago, and now I find myself loving this stuff in deep. Hope I can get more useful information from here. It is being an honor with you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

ChrisB said:


> Hi everybody, this is Chris Banning from Toronto Canada, its my pleasure to be a member of this forum, seven-year experience of smoking and I finally decided to give vaping a try three months ago, and now I find myself loving this stuff in deep. Hope I can get more useful information from here. It is being an honor with you.



A very warm welcome to the forum @ChrisB! All the best on your vaping journey! You live in a lovely city... was there last year for a visit...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

ChrisB said:


> Hi everybody, this is Chris Banning from Toronto Canada, its my pleasure to be a member of this forum, seven-year experience of smoking and I finally decided to give vaping a try three months ago, and now I find myself loving this stuff in deep. Hope I can get more useful information from here. It is being an honor with you.


Most welcome. For useful information try the forums on the landing page, or use the search function or just ask - someone is bound to help or point you in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777

Hi All

It's been 3 years now that I've given up smoking!  Initially was using the Twisp Clearo device and recently moved over to the Vaporesso Target Mini and absolutely loving it. 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

scoobz707 said:


> Howzit people,
> 
> My name is Shuaib, I have been vaping for about 2 months now. I havent smoke a cancer stick for about 1 month .
> My wife is really happy she doesnt have to kiss a ashtray anymore........Thats a big bonus.
> Currently my mod is a Koopor 200w plus with a Avacado, flavour in the tank is Foggys Famous sauce ( if there is any left cause the avacado is a drinker)
> I am currently studying mech mods and how to be safe using them.
> I work for Mercedes Benz so if any one wants to buy a New Mercedes Benz call me, ill throw in a free flavor.



Hey @scoobz707 I'd like to take you up on that offer..I am looking to buy a Merc, but only If I get the free juice.lol

Apparently the cars seem cheaper up there, I'm in cape Town, lets chat?


----------



## Vape Depot

Hello,

I am based in the US but am a South African, proudly at that! i bleed green! Enjoy Vaping and everything that comes with it and would like to keep this industry alive and well and away from ridiculous regulations like the US are facing at the moment by the FDA!

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Vape Depot said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am based in the US but am a South African, proudly at that! i bleed green! Enjoy Vaping and everything that comes with it and would like to keep this industry alive and well and away from ridiculous regulations like the US are facing at the moment by the FDA!
> 
> Thanks



Welcome @Vape Depot , I'm sure there are a lot of US peeps fighting hard against this BS. You can be our SA representative

Happy vaping bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape Depot

Vape Depot said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am based in the US but am a South African, proudly at that! i bleed green! Enjoy Vaping and everything that comes with it and would like to keep this industry alive and well and away from ridiculous regulations like the US are facing at the moment by the FDA!
> 
> Thanks



Gladly Lol! You too man! Vape On!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Vape Depot said:


> Gladly Lol! You too man! Vape On!



So what are you vaping on @Vape Depot?


----------



## Vape Depot

Imtiaaz said:


> So what are you vaping on @Vape Depot?


Im using a Fuchai 213 with Smok Tank TFV8 with 3MG Juice and yourself?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Vape Depot said:


> Im using a Fuchai 213 with Smok Tank TFV8 with 3MG Juice and yourself?



Shweet setup you have there @Vape Depot. How you finding the TFV8? I'm so intrigued by this tank for some reason. 

Currently using a smok H-priv with tornado Nano, 3MG juice...I am really loving the Smok products atm maybe that's why I'm intrigued.


----------



## Vape Depot

Imtiaaz said:


> Shweet setup you have there @Vape Depot. How you finding the TFV8? I'm so intrigued by this tank for some reason.
> 
> Currently using a smok H-priv with tornado Nano, 3MG juice...I am really loving the Smok products atm maybe that's why I'm intrigued.


Nice!! Great setup @Imtiazz! I love it, it is a cloud beast!! But goes through Juice like no other!! but nevertheless is a great tank! The coils are great as well!Hows the nano? ye i agree smok make phenomenal products!!


----------



## Vape Depot

Vape Depot said:


> Nice!! Great setup @Imtiaaz! I love it, it is a cloud beast!! But goes through Juice like no other!! but nevertheless is a great tank! The coils are great as well!Hows the nano? ye i agree smok make phenomenal products!!


----------



## Imtiaaz

Vape Depot said:


> Nice!! Great setup @Imtiazz! I love it, it is a cloud beast!! But goes through Juice like no other!! but nevertheless is a great tank! The coils are great as well!Hows the nano? ye i agree smok make phenomenal products!!



That's exactly what I heard, cloud beast but absolute juice guzzler, lol. Can you maybe put in perspective how thirsty it is? 

As for the Nano, the draw is exactly how I like it, nice air flow due to the wide center tube allowing nice deep lung hits. I have been using the stock chip set coils that come with the tank and they have been quite good so far apart from one thing that's really really really annoying, TOO MUCH COTTON!!! I know I should have just snipped some away but wanted to see how they were as is. 

Because there's SOOOOO much cotton, it takes forever to saturate, 3 pulls and you have to wait a bit. But, tonight I'm going to use the RTA section. I'm pretty sure it will be a whole lot better then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Depot

Imtiaaz said:


> That's exactly what I heard, cloud beast but absolute juice guzzler, lol. Can you maybe put in perspective how thirsty it is?
> 
> As for the Nano, the draw is exactly how I like it, nice air flow due to the wide center tube allowing nice deep lung hits. I have been using the stock chip set coils that come with the tank and they have been quite good so far apart from one thing that's really really really annoying, TOO MUCH COTTON!!! I know I should have just snipped some away but wanted to see how they were as is.
> 
> Because there's SOOOOO much cotton, it takes forever to saturate, 3 pulls and you have to wait a bit. But, tonight I'm going to use the RTA section. I'm pretty sure it will be a whole lot better then.



Lol ye ive heard the cotton is dense AF on the nano....but the lung hits sound appetizing! How long have you been rebuilding your coils? I have yet to try the RBA coil with the TFV8...gonna try it soon just lazy lol:/ Let me know how the RTA coil hits!!


----------



## Imtiaaz

Vape Depot said:


> Lol ye ive heard the cotton is dense AF on the nano....but the lung hits sound appetizing! How long have you been rebuilding your coils? I have yet to try the RBA coil with the TFV8...gonna try it soon just lazy lol:/ Let me know how the RTA coil hits!!



Buddy, Its been a month since I got my pico and two weeks since I got my Nano/H-priv LOL, so I haven't built a thing in my life. I have been vaping for 4 years though. started with mods and I had A LOT of them, then went and stayed at twisp for a very long time (probably just for convenience, not my wisest decision it must be said) and now back to Mods.

I just got my build kit, cotton, wire ect so will attempt my first build tonight, wish me luck probably going to be horrific but its a learning experience I guess.


----------



## Vape Depot

Imtiaaz said:


> Buddy, Its been a month since I got my pico and two weeks since I got my Nano/H-priv LOL, so I haven't built a thing in my life. I have been vaping for 4 years though. started with mods and I had A LOT of them, then went and stayed at twisp for a very long time (probably just for convenience, not my wisest decision it must be said) and now back to Mods.
> 
> I just got my build kit, cotton, wire ect so will attempt my first build tonight, wish me luck probably going to be horrific but its a learning experience I guess.


Sorry I missed your question on how thirsty the TFV8 is.....Lets just say you can easily go through a tank in a 2 hours, I mean after 4-5 hits i feel it drops a quarter of juice! its not really a daily tank, or economical but its awesome! so it makes up for being such a guzzler!! Great man....good that you giving it a go man....im looking into RBA's soon...so i am very interested in how it goes for you! Ye mods is the way to go!! much more fun than twisp lol! but i did start off with ego AIO's....I started 2 years ago....but loving mods! which mod is your best?


----------



## Titan69

Hi fellow vapors!

Off the stinkies for close to two months now. Smoked my last cigarette after 22 yrs of smoking the day i picked up my eLeaf Pico/Melo III and haven't felt for one since then.
I must say though, it is definitely a mental thing. I tried vaping about 2 years ago with the intention to quit smoking. Was not very successful due to the fact that I was expecting the exact same experience. I think the success factor this time around is due to the fact that I turned to vaping to kick the habit rather than the addiction....if that makes any sense..

Anyway, I started with 6mg nicotine and now I am on 3mg. Hoping to go down to 0mg by the end of the year.
Spent a lot of money on various juices these past two months to find the ones that work for me.  My top 2 go to juices so far is
1) Ice Cream Donuts by Bedrock
2) Smackaroon by Mr hardwicks

Looking forward to turning this into a bit of a hobby for myself. Currently vaping my Pico at 60w which I assume is not good for the coil as I do get alot of dry hits. But any wattage lower doesn't do it for me. So maybe it's time for a new setup  Vapecon....Here I come!!!!

any advice on a new setup? I'm currently keen on getting the iJoy/Limitless LUX mod with iJoy/Limitless Plus RTA?

Thanks to everybody in this community for the great write-ups and contribution. Although I only recently registered, I have been reviewing this site for these past months and it has helped me a lot with staying on track.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Titan69 said:


> Hi fellow vapors!
> 
> Off the stinkies for close to two months now. Smoked my last cigarette after 22 yrs of smoking the day i picked up my eLeaf Pico/Melo III and haven't felt for one since then.
> I must say though, it is definitely a mental thing. I tried vaping about 2 years ago with the intention to quit smoking. Was not very successful due to the fact that I was expecting the exact same experience. I think the success factor this time around is due to the fact that I turned to vaping to kick the habit rather than the addiction....if that makes any sense..
> 
> Anyway, I started with 6mg nicotine and now I am on 3mg. Hoping to go down to 0mg by the end of the year.
> Spent a lot of money on various juices these past two months to find the ones that work for me.  My top 2 go to juices so far is
> 1) Ice Cream Donuts by Bedrock
> 2) Smackaroon by Mr hardwicks
> 
> Looking forward to turning this into a bit of a hobby for myself. Currently vaping my Pico at 60w which I assume is not good for the coil as I do get alot of dry hits. But any wattage lower doesn't do it for me. So maybe it's time for a new setup  Vapecon....Here I come!!!!
> 
> any advice on a new setup? I'm currently keen on getting the iJoy/Limitless LUX mod with iJoy/Limitless Plus RTA?
> 
> Thanks to everybody in this community for the great write-ups and contribution. Although I only recently registered, I have been reviewing this site for these past months and it has helped me a lot with staying on track.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. An awesome achievement.

Yip, at 3 mg you need the higher power for your body to get a satisfactory amount of nicotine. So, either higher nicotine or a new setup. For the latter, Vapecon is the place to be. Happy vaping.


----------



## mike_vapes

Hi guys/gals

Names Mike 
Been vaping for about 6 months now...gr8 forum by the way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Merry

Hi guys , just joined the forum and have been enjoying it alot. 
Recently upgraded to a Fuchai 213 and metropolis tank , loving it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Merry said:


> Hi guys , just joined the forum and have been enjoying it alot.
> Recently upgraded to a Fuchai 213 and metropolis tank , loving it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Ahhh... you answered my question in the other thread here... great kit!


----------



## Cosmic_Nomad

Greetings from Durban, Amanzimtoti.

Long time lurker but its time that I joined. I want to add my2cents now and again.

Laterz

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## brentg

Hey guys,

I have been lurking of forum quite some time now.. decided to register as vaping has become my full time expensive hobby.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Merry

Cosmic_Nomad said:


> Greetings from Durban, Amanzimtoti.
> 
> Long time lurker but its time that I joined. I want to add my2cents now and again.
> 
> Laterz


Hi @Cosmic_Nomad cool to see a newbie from Toti aswell on here.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Faheem777 said:


> Hi All
> 
> It's been 3 years now that I've given up smoking!  Initially was using the Twisp Clearo device and recently moved over to the Vaporesso Target Mini and absolutely loving it.
> 
> Cheers!



Welcome @Faheem777 
Congrats on the 3 years!!! Great achievement!
Enjoy the forum and the vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Titan69 said:


> Hi fellow vapors!
> 
> Off the stinkies for close to two months now. Smoked my last cigarette after 22 yrs of smoking the day i picked up my eLeaf Pico/Melo III and haven't felt for one since then.
> I must say though, it is definitely a mental thing. I tried vaping about 2 years ago with the intention to quit smoking. Was not very successful due to the fact that I was expecting the exact same experience. I think the success factor this time around is due to the fact that I turned to vaping to kick the habit rather than the addiction....if that makes any sense..
> 
> Anyway, I started with 6mg nicotine and now I am on 3mg. Hoping to go down to 0mg by the end of the year.
> Spent a lot of money on various juices these past two months to find the ones that work for me.  My top 2 go to juices so far is
> 1) Ice Cream Donuts by Bedrock
> 2) Smackaroon by Mr hardwicks
> 
> Looking forward to turning this into a bit of a hobby for myself. Currently vaping my Pico at 60w which I assume is not good for the coil as I do get alot of dry hits. But any wattage lower doesn't do it for me. So maybe it's time for a new setup  Vapecon....Here I come!!!!
> 
> any advice on a new setup? I'm currently keen on getting the iJoy/Limitless LUX mod with iJoy/Limitless Plus RTA?
> 
> Thanks to everybody in this community for the great write-ups and contribution. Although I only recently registered, I have been reviewing this site for these past months and it has helped me a lot with staying on track.



Welcome to the forum @Titan69 and thanks for the detailed intro
Congrats on the nearly 2 months! You are well over the hard part
I hear you on kicking the habit versus the addiction. I agree, vaping is different to smoking. 
Enjoy the forums and let us know what gear you go for next and how it goes


----------



## Silver

mike_vapes said:


> Hi guys/gals
> 
> Names Mike
> Been vaping for about 6 months now...gr8 forum by the way.



Welcome @mike_vapes 
Cool avatar pic!
Congrats on the vaping and enjoy the journey from here


----------



## Dimi

Hello Everyone
Just joined the site and am loving it. Been vaping for 5 days now and have been off cigarettes for 4 days including today.
To be honest, I have surprised myself about how easy it was to kick the bad habit. Although still on the 6mg, I know its still a while to go before kicking the nicotine completely. I am using a Eleaf iStick 75W Pico

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## blujeenz

Dimi said:


> Hello Everyone
> Just joined the site and am loving it. Been vaping for 5 days now and have been off cigarettes for 4 days including today.
> To be honest, I have surprised myself about how easy it was to kick the bad habit. Although still on the 6mg, I know its still a while to go before kicking the nicotine completely. I am using a Eleaf iStick 75W Pico


Hiya @Dimi and welcome.
Congrats on a great 1st choice of gear and kicking the habit.


----------



## Dimi

blujeenz said:


> Hiya @Dimi and welcome.
> Congrats on a great 1st choice of gear and kicking the habit.



Thank you very much


----------



## Silver

Dimi said:


> Hello Everyone
> Just joined the site and am loving it. Been vaping for 5 days now and have been off cigarettes for 4 days including today.
> To be honest, I have surprised myself about how easy it was to kick the bad habit. Although still on the 6mg, I know its still a while to go before kicking the nicotine completely. I am using a Eleaf iStick 75W Pico



Welcome to the forum @Dimi and congrats on the 4 days!
You are doing great and i know what you mean about the surprise that its easier than one thinks.
Enjoy your stay and all the best for your vaping journey


----------



## Silver

*Attention newer members*

A big event is taking place in less than two weeks!

*VapeCon 2016 - Saturday 27 August*
Heartfelt Arena Pretoria


Over 40 of SA's best vaping vendors under one roof
Loads of specials and giveaways
Not to be missed!

To RSVP and for more details, check out this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/


----------



## Dimi

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Dimi and congrats on the 4 days!
> You are doing great and i know what you mean about the surprise that its easier than one thinks.
> Enjoy your stay and all the best for your vaping journey


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## s.i.jerefos

Hello Gents/Mrs! 
My name is Spyridon and I am from Greece. 
I've already been to South Africa 9 times due to My Job and annually, I visit Your Country at least twice. 
I vape since 2011 and vaping is like Everything to Me! 
I feel very happy to find Your forum and hope to meet most of You on My next trip to South Africa in order to make life Healthier and CLOUDY!! 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Cosmic_Nomad said:


> Greetings from Durban, Amanzimtoti.
> 
> Long time lurker but its time that I joined. I want to add my2cents now and again.
> 
> Laterz


Most welcome from the lurker space. Looking forward to your contributions. 


brentg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been lurking of forum quite some time now.. decided to register as vaping has become my full time expensive hobby.


Hehe, join the club. Most welcome.


Dimi said:


> Hello Everyone
> Just joined the site and am loving it. Been vaping for 5 days now and have been off cigarettes for 4 days including today.
> To be honest, I have surprised myself about how easy it was to kick the bad habit. Although still on the 6mg, I know its still a while to go before kicking the nicotine completely. I am using a Eleaf iStick 75W Pico


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Nicotine with vaping is in the same class as caffeine. So, take your time and enjoy the journey. Pico is an awesome little device.


s.i.jerefos said:


> Hello Gents/Mrs!
> My name is Spyridon and I am from Greece.
> I've already been to South Africa 9 times due to My Job and annually, I visit Your Country at least twice.
> I vape since 2011 and vaping is like Everything to Me!
> I feel very happy to find Your forum and hope to meet most of You on My next trip to South Africa in order to make life Healthier and CLOUDY!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your perspectives. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisB

Rob Fisher said:


> A very warm welcome to the forum @ChrisB! All the best on your vaping journey! You live in a lovely city... was there last year for a visit...


Thanks! Rob


----------



## ChrisB

Andre said:


> Most welcome. For useful information try the forums on the landing page, or use the search function or just ask - someone is bound to help or point you in the right direction.


Thank you Andre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisB

Rob Fisher said:


> A very warm welcome to the forum @ChrisB! All the best on your vaping journey! You live in a lovely city... was there last year for a visit...


Thanks!


----------



## s.i.jerefos

Thanks Andre. 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

s.i.jerefos said:


> Hello Gents/Mrs!
> My name is Spyridon and I am from Greece.
> I've already been to South Africa 9 times due to My Job and annually, I visit Your Country at least twice.
> I vape since 2011 and vaping is like Everything to Me!
> I feel very happy to find Your forum and hope to meet most of You on My next trip to South Africa in order to make life Healthier and CLOUDY!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @s.i.jerefos 
Great that you have been vaping for so long!
Tell us what the vaping scene is like there in Greece?
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Seems the pico Is a popular choice for new guys entering the vaping world. Welcome to all you fellow pico fans out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## s.i.jerefos

Vaping is like Madness and Endless love in Greece for most of the active vapera. 
When saying Active vapers, please have in mind that I don't mean t the persons that buy an Ego bat / Starter Kit in order "just to see what Vaping is" without having in mind to quit cigarette smoking... 
As Active vapers I will call all the users of E-cig Products like Mods, Rebuildable Attys. I will call this category as Active vapers since there is a common Love about Vaping, Reviewing Products, Testing Products and different Set Up builts on Attys. 
I could say that the number of Active vapers in Greece is not very big in addition to other Countries, but according to the size of Greece I believe that is good. 
In a Country with Population about 11.000. 000 a percentage of 15% (Active Vapers), I believe is good. 
The good thing is that even persons that are not Vapers, by the time that They Test a good kit will stick on it and STOP SMOKING.. 
Some people start Vaping in order to replace smoking with a "cheaper way of smoking" in order to save some $, but this is just the start. After some months will understand that VAPING is not a cheaper way of smoking but a HEALTHIER WAY OF LIFE and a WAY OF LIFE. An endless PASSION!!! 
By this time I believe and everybody sais globaly that some of the Best constructors are Greeks (GG, ATMISTIQUE, E-SMOKE GURE, etc) and there is where the problems start... 
With the new regulations about Vaping in EU and USA most of the constructors (mods, attys, juice) will start having problems because of the regulations.. All these regulations requires a huge amount of money from each of them in order to be able to work.. 
The main question is how many of Them will be able to afford these amounts? 
Unfortunately there is a big game from Tobacco & Pharmaceutical Companies against VAPING INDUSTRY just because They lose $$.. 
By this time most of the Active Greek Vapers We all start having some stock on NIC bases, PG, Vg and Flavors.. 
I believe that the Next Step will be trips abroad, to Countries that LOVE Vaping in order to have wholesale buys cor Our Greek Vapers forum members. 
I hoppe to have the opportunity to meet some of You next time I will be in S. Africa (on Dec I will be in Durban) and also have some info about Vape Shops in Durban. 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the info @s.i.jerefos 
Very interesting
Great to hear you are passionate about the vaping - just like many of us here
Durban is a thiving vape city in South Africa. Great vapers and great vaping vendors there
Many vapers from Durban on this forum.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## s.i.jerefos

This is absolutely Amazing!!! 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

s.i.jerefos said:


> Vaping is like Madness and Endless love in Greece for most of the active vapera.
> When saying Active vapers, please have in mind that I don't mean t the persons that buy an Ego bat / Starter Kit in order "just to see what Vaping is" without having in mind to quit cigarette smoking...
> As Active vapers I will call all the users of E-cig Products like Mods, Rebuildable Attys. I will call this category as Active vapers since there is a common Love about Vaping, Reviewing Products, Testing Products and different Set Up builts on Attys.
> I could say that the number of Active vapers in Greece is not very big in addition to other Countries, but according to the size of Greece I believe that is good.
> In a Country with Population about 11.000. 000 a percentage of 15% (Active Vapers), I believe is good.
> The good thing is that even persons that are not Vapers, by the time that They Test a good kit will stick on it and STOP SMOKING..
> Some people start Vaping in order to replace smoking with a "cheaper way of smoking" in order to save some $, but this is just the start. After some months will understand that VAPING is not a cheaper way of smoking but a HEALTHIER WAY OF LIFE and a WAY OF LIFE. An endless PASSION!!!
> By this time I believe and everybody sais globaly that some of the Best constructors are Greeks (GG, ATMISTIQUE, E-SMOKE GURE, etc) and there is where the problems start...
> With the new regulations about Vaping in EU and USA most of the constructors (mods, attys, juice) will start having problems because of the regulations.. All these regulations requires a huge amount of money from each of them in order to be able to work..
> The main question is how many of Them will be able to afford these amounts?
> Unfortunately there is a big game from Tobacco & Pharmaceutical Companies against VAPING INDUSTRY just because They lose $$..
> By this time most of the Active Greek Vapers We all start having some stock on NIC bases, PG, Vg and Flavors..
> I believe that the Next Step will be trips abroad, to Countries that LOVE Vaping in order to have wholesale buys cor Our Greek Vapers forum members.
> I hoppe to have the opportunity to meet some of You next time I will be in S. Africa (on Dec I will be in Durban) and also have some info about Vape Shops in Durban.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


Thank you for this. Our scene is similar, but with regulations maybe a bit further away. Quite a few vape shops in Durban. Biggest probably www.sirvape.co.za - their brick and mortar location is on the website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Afroman

Hello everyone!

Been lurking on the forum for some time now and finally made the effort to sign up!
Love the forum and have read a lot of helpful advice!

I am from Pretoria but study in Potch, been vaping for almost a year now. I am completely hooked on vaping, I love it, if only my wallet was as happy as I am about vaping..
Currently running A Cuboid 200w (Black) with a Uwell Crown tank.
Cant wait for Vapecon my bank account needs a good punishment!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Afroman said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Been lurking on the forum for some time now and finally made the effort to sign up!
> Love the forum and have read a lot of helpful advice!
> 
> I am from Pretoria but study in Potch, been vaping for almost a year now. I am completely hooked on vaping, I love it, if only my wallet was as happy as I am about vaping..
> Currently running A Cuboid 200w (Black) with a Uwell Crown tank.
> Cant wait for Vapecon my bank account needs a good punishment!



Welcome @Afroman
Glad you signed up and thanks for the intro
All the best with the vaping - and hope you enjoy VapeCon more than your bank account 
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Afroman said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Been lurking on the forum for some time now and finally made the effort to sign up!
> Love the forum and have read a lot of helpful advice!
> 
> I am from Pretoria but study in Potch, been vaping for almost a year now. I am completely hooked on vaping, I love it, if only my wallet was as happy as I am about vaping..
> Currently running A Cuboid 200w (Black) with a Uwell Crown tank.
> Cant wait for Vapecon my bank account needs a good punishment!


Most welcome from the lurking shadows. Great gear. Enjoy Vapecon - some great specials for punishing your wallet. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## heino

Good day Everybody. Would like to introduce myself. Been a smoker for the better part of 15 years about a month ago I stopped and went to vaping but because my buddy has been doing it for a few years I jumped right into rba and I must say I have not regretted my decision. I have the Ileaf 80 watt mod with 2 tanks , the Aromizer RDTA v2 and the avocado. Best of both worlds  I mix my own juice because sub ohm is a bit heavy on the juice. My fav juices are UM , pancake and Vanilla Custard just to name a few.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

heino said:


> Good day Everybody. Would like to introduce myself. Been a smoker for the better part of 15 years about a month ago I stopped and went to vaping but because my buddy has been doing it for a few years I jumped right into rba and I must say I have not regretted my decision. I have the Ileaf 80 watt mod with 2 tanks , the Aromizer RDTA v2 and the avocado. Best of both worlds  I mix my own juice because sub ohm is a bit heavy on the juice. My fav juices are UM , pancake and Vanilla Custard just to name a few.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit, an awesome achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyli3boi

Hi my name is Kyle. I am 23 years old and I'm a vapeaholic 

I was a smoker for about 8 years. Glad to say I've been off cigarettes for 58 days today and going strong.

The setup I have at the moment is a Cubiod mod with LG HG2'S with a Tornado tank with T6 deck and also use a Goon RDA clone.

Nice to meet you all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Ichabod

Hi. I just bought a second hand E-Leaf IJust2. I'm loving it and want to expand. 

My fiancé and i started using them recently to stop smoking and it's great!

Any tips on getting the proper mixes to start mixing ourselves. The premixed bottles ar ridiculously expensive. 

And my botton has seemed to sink in, is that common? And if not where can i get a replacement?

Looking forward to getting to know so many vape enthusiasts

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## s.i.jerefos

Welcome Ichabod. 
It's great that You and Your Fiance start vaping at the same time! 
That means that You stopped smoking and stary a new Healthier Life full of clouds! 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Ichabod said:


> Hi. I just bought a second hand E-Leaf IJust2. I'm loving it and want to expand.
> 
> My fiancé and i started using them recently to stop smoking and it's great!
> 
> Any tips on getting the proper mixes to start mixing ourselves. The premixed bottles ar ridiculously expensive.
> 
> And my botton has seemed to sink in, is that common? And if not where can i get a replacement?
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know so many vape enthusiasts



Welcome and congratulations on starting this journey.
Check out:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/
and
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/e-liquid.75/

You will find a lot of information there.


----------



## Ichabod

s.i.jerefos said:


> Welcome Ichabod.
> It's great that You and Your Fiance start vaping at the same time!
> That means that You stopped smoking and stary a new Healthier Life full of clouds!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk





SAVaper said:


> Welcome and congratulations on starting this journey.
> Check out:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/
> and
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/e-liquid.75/
> 
> You will find a lot of information there.


Thank you very much, will have a look.


----------



## brotiform

Welcome to all forum newbies!  

You're going to have a great stay here and make fantastic new friends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## heino

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit, an awesome achievement. Happy vaping.


Thank you Andre. Just hope I can stay on the digital. Analogue so last year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shabba

Hi, Shabbeer from PE

Vaped awhile back using twisp to get of cigs, worked for 4 months & went back. Tried again about a month ago, can't say I'm completely of cigs but from a day & a half on a pack to 5 it's a great improvement & confident the habit will be kicked soon.

I should be considered a noob but luckily have a friend who's been in it for years so already using rbas & ventured into diy ejuice yesterday with pretty descent results 
Currently using Eleaf iPower 80w with Lemo2 RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## demnvape

Hi everyone. New to the site but definitely not new to the vape scene. Started Vaping abt 3 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## demnvape

Good morning all. New to the site but definitely not new to the vape scene. Been vaping for about 3 years now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Badgeress

Hi I am Angelique aka Badgeress

Been lurking the forums for a while.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979

Badgeress said:


> Hi I am Angelique aka Badgeress
> 
> Been lurking the forums for a while.




@Badgeress , congratulations on becoming a registered member.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Badgeress

ddk1979 said:


> @Badgeress , congratulations on becoming a registered member.
> 
> .



Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Badgeress , how long have you been vaping, what gear are you using, etc.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Badgeress

ddk1979 said:


> @Badgeress , how long have you been vaping, what gear are you using, etc.
> 
> .



Been vaping a while, stopped smoking with a Twisp. I stuck it out with Twisp for years and then found out about the new gear. Started off with a Asipre Plato and currently using a Griffon tank and a blue Fuchai 213. 

Also been making my own juice for a few months now as the ones I like are usually international and expensive, so I now make my own juice for myself and a couple of friends.

Considering entry in the diy vape competition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979

Badgeress said:


> Been vaping a while, stopped smoking with a Twisp. I stuck it out with Twisp for years and then found out about the new gear. Started off with a Asipre Plato and currently using a Griffon tank and a blue Fuchai 213.
> 
> Also been making my own juice for a few months now as the ones I like are usually international and expensive, so I now make my own juice for myself and a couple of friends.
> 
> Considering entry in the diy vape competition.




Wow, fantastic. You definitely aren't a noob vaper - you should change your profile. 
Hope you make it to vapecon and enter the competitions

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Badgeress

ddk1979 said:


> Wow, fantastic. You definitely aren't a noob vaper - you should change your profile.
> Hope you make it to vapecon and enter the competitions
> 
> .



Okay so a noob questions, how do I change it?


----------



## ddk1979

Badgeress said:


> Okay so a noob questions, how do I change it?




1. Go to "Personal Details"
2. Just under your avatar, you'll see the heading "Custom Title"
3. If you click on that heading, it will highlight your current title (which is Noob Vaper at the moment).
4. Now you can edit your title.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Badgeress

ddk1979 said:


> 1. Go to "Personal Details"
> 2. Just under your avatar, you'll see the heading "Custom Title"
> 3. If you click on that heading, it will highlight your current title (which is Noob Vaper at the moment).
> 4. Now you can edit your title.
> 
> .


Thanks, I will change it from "Vaper" when I think of a better title.


----------



## OriginalRob

Hi all,
I'm Robert, I've been vaping since September 2016,
I started with a Kangertech TopBox Kit, but now using a RX200S, and like to swith it up between the Griffin 25, and the Twisted Messes RDA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

OriginalRob said:


> Hi all,
> I'm Robert, I've been vaping since September 2016,
> I started with a Kangertech TopBox Kit, but now using a RX200S, and like to swith it up between the Griffin 25, and the Twisted Messes RDA


I think you meant 2015..welcome welcome!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## OriginalRob

I've been doing that the entire year, I seem to think we have launched into 2017 already


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome @OriginalRob , this is a great forum with many wonderful people always willing to help. Enjoy your stay.
Both you an @Badgeress are way ahead of me in your vaping journeys.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stefano#1

Hay all

My name is louis , and based in kempton park, ive been vaping for about a month now and off stinkies for a week . Have 2 mods already haha . Came here to join your community with awesome people . Already made my first deal, people here are awesome .

Thanks for this great site !

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Norman

Hi People

Started vaping Recently and enjoying it.
i am really into the technical side of vaping especially different type of coil builds. im really keen to learn more.
loving the Orion Asteroid and Paulies Coffee cake, i have found my Juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CaptainCustard

Hi all, 
I quit smoking & started vaping June 2015, best thing I ever did. Been thru beginners kits, tanks & mods, drippers, made coils from various metals, & mixing ejuice before settling down with a couple of favorite mods & tanks. 
Nice to be here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

demnvape said:


> Hi everyone. New to the site but definitely not new to the vape scene. Started Vaping abt 3 years ago.


Most welcome veteran vaper. Happy vaping.


stefano#1 said:


> Hay all
> 
> My name is louis , and based in kempton park, ive been vaping for about a month now and off stinkies for a week . Have 2 mods already haha . Came here to join your community with awesome people . Already made my first deal, people here are awesome .
> 
> Thanks for this great site !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Your taste buds should be starting to play havoc about now. Enjoy your vaping journey.


Norman said:


> Hi People
> 
> Started vaping Recently and enjoying it.
> i am really into the technical side of vaping especially different type of coil builds. im really keen to learn more.
> loving the Orion Asteroid and Paulies Coffee cake, i have found my Juice


Most welcome. Many awesome builds showcased on the forum. Some here. Looking forward to see yours. Happy vaping.



CaptainCustard said:


> Hi all,
> I quit smoking & started vaping June 2015, best thing I ever did. Been thru beginners kits, tanks & mods, drippers, made coils from various metals, & mixing ejuice before settling down with a couple of favorite mods & tanks.
> Nice to be here


Welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - no doubt the best thing we all did. Happy vaping.


----------



## Valkyrie_Vape

Hello all,
First time on the ECIGSSA site but already loving it... i started with the infamous twisp in 2013 to kick the cigarette habit, and progressed to vaping with mods and tanks and RDA's galore... it has become a way of life hope we can learn a lot from one another...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Valkyrie_Vape said:


> Hello all,
> First time on the ECIGSSA site but already loving it... i started with the infamous twisp in 2013 to kick the cigarette habit, and progressed to vaping with mods and tanks and RDA's galore... it has become a way of life and a business in my case. hope we can learn a lot from one another...


Most welcome to the forum. Hoping to welcome you shortly as a supporting vendor. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Valkyrie_Vape

Thank you Andre, much appreciated


----------



## GerritVisagie

Hey everyone, 
I got into vaping about a month ago, bought a dripbox 160, loving it. 
Vaping out a truckload of juice!
I've built 4 of my own coil builds and I'm just loving vaping. This might be my new addiction - building coils
Keeps me out of trouble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## s.i.jerefos

Most Welcome Ladies/Gents! 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey everyone,
> I got into vaping about a month ago, bought a dripbox 160, loving it.
> Vaping out a truckload of juice!
> I've built 4 of my own coil builds and I'm just loving vaping. This might be my new addiction - building coils
> Keeps me out of trouble.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Gerrit Visagie 
Congrats on the vaping
This is a great hobby indeed! Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

*Attention newer members*

A big event is taking place *next week Saturday!*

*VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA
Saturday 27 August*
*Heartfelt Arena Pretoria*
Doors open at 9am

Over 45 of SA's finest vaping vendors under one roof
Loads of specials and giveaways
Awesome competitions 
Many new products and juices being launched on the day
Not to be missed!
To RSVP and for more details, check out this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/


----------



## TrueTenacity

Hi Everyone, I'm Danny.

I stopped smoking cigarettes in June of 2012, long story... and I really wanted to take up vaping as an alternative because setting up a hubbly is too damn involved. But my gf at the time was totally against the idea.

Cue forward to June last year when we got divorced, and the first thing I did was head straight to a shop and bought one of those generic chinese ones. Which lasted for about 5 months until the thing had a bit of a melt-down... oops...

December last year I treated myself to a Twisp Aero, which has generally done the job, but yeah, I can't keep up with the vapers in the work parking lot.

I have a shopping list for vapecon... need I say more?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @TrueTenacity 
Glad to hear the vaping is working out for you
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along
VapeCon will be great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai

Hi everyone I'm Tahir

Been off cigs for almost 4 years, in that period i was on the twisp till my brother recently got us some Eleaf Pico's. Damn threw my twisps away real quick lol. Really enjoying vaping at the moment and couldnt be happier especially with the first acquisition of the Pico.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Vape Fusion

Hi All,

Great site, been vaping before SA knew what it was. Since about 2008. Hope everyone is having a great weekend

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Vape Fusion . Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Po7713

Hi Everyone Names Pottie.

Been vaping for about a year now. like almost everyone started on Twisp got bored moved on to bigger better things 
Cant wait for Vapecon been saving all my moneys getting a whole new setup and finally going the RDA route. 
i'm just so glad to be apart of the community see you guys at Vapecon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Kungfubadge

Hi all
I have been a member of the forum for a little while and thought it was about time I said HI
My name is Adam, moved to SA 5,5 years ago from the UK and now live in Randburg.
The wife @Badgeress and I both got a twisp a few years ago, she managed to stick with it but not me.... I could not find a flavour I liked from twisp at all, about 5 months ago I ended up going to Vape King to get both of us a new device and had my eyes fully opened, we have now gone through 4 mods and countless tanks and loving it and more importantly Not touched a smelly since . I love the building side and the wife loves the DIY side. I have managed to move 5 friends at work of the twisp and onto a proper device. We cannot wait for vapecon I have a big empty bag ready and the credit card has been charged

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Taytay

Highly excited newbie here. Have had my twisp for about a year before a recent random encounter with a "proper vaper" got me started down the amazing rabbit hole of devices and flavors... Just got myself an ego AIO as my first "real" starter device and loving it. Have already used the juice reviews on this forum quite a bit as a guide before buying new flavors - extremely useful  thanks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Po7713 said:


> Hi Everyone Names Pottie.
> 
> Been vaping for about a year now. like almost everyone started on Twisp got bored moved on to bigger better things
> Cant wait for Vapecon been saving all my moneys getting a whole new setup and finally going the RDA route.
> i'm just so glad to be apart of the community see you guys at Vapecon.


Most welcome to the forum @Po7713. Enjoy VapeCon, I am so .


Kungfubadge said:


> Hi all
> I have been a member of the forum for a little while and thought it was about time I said HI
> My name is Adam, moved to SA 5,5 years ago from the UK and now live in Randburg.
> The wife @Badgeress and I both got a twisp a few years ago, she managed to stick with it but not me.... I could not find a flavour I liked from twisp at all, about 5 months ago I ended up going to Vape King to get both of us a new device and had my eyes fully opened, we have now gone through 4 mods and countless tanks and loving it and more importantly Not touched a smelly since . I love the building side and the wife loves the DIY side. I have managed to move 5 friends at work of the twisp and onto a proper device. We cannot wait for vapecon I have a big empty bag ready and the credit card has been charged


Welcome to the forum, @Kungfubadge. Congrats on kicking the smelly habit - a great achievement. Great partnership you have got going there with @Badgeress - on my side I have to do the building and the DIY. Happy vaping.


Taytay said:


> Highly excited newbie here. Have had my twisp for about a year before a recent random encounter with a "proper vaper" got me started down the amazing rabbit hole of devices and flavors... Just got myself an ego AIO as my first "real" starter device and loving it. Have already used the juice reviews on this forum quite a bit as a guide before buying new flavors - extremely useful  thanks!


Most welcome to the forum. Glad you have found some good info here. Check out this thread for more choices. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kungfubadge

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Po7713. Enjoy VapeCon, I am so .
> 
> Welcome to the forum, @Kungfubadge. Congrats on kicking the smelly habit - a great achievement. Great partnership you have got going there with @Badgeress - on my side I have to do the building and the DIY. Happy vaping.
> 
> Most welcome to the forum. Glad you have found some good info here. Check out this thread for more choices. Happy vaping.


@Andre thanks for the welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Po7713

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Po7713. Enjoy VapeCon, I am so .
> 
> Welcome to the forum, @Kungfubadge. Congrats on kicking the smelly habit - a great achievement. Great partnership you have got going there with @Badgeress - on my side I have to do the building and the DIY. Happy vaping.
> 
> Most welcome to the forum. Glad you have found some good info here. Check out this thread for more choices. Happy vaping.


@Andre thanks for the message  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kungfubadge

Taytay said:


> Highly excited newbie here. Have had my twisp for about a year before a recent random encounter with a "proper vaper" got me started down the amazing rabbit hole of devices and flavors... Just got myself an ego AIO as my first "real" starter device and loving it. Have already used the juice reviews on this forum quite a bit as a guide before buying new flavors - extremely useful  thanks!


@Taytay looks like I am heading your way next week for work what's the vape shops like in Richards bay ? I like popping into vape shops while traveling managed to get to foggas lounge last week while in cape town


----------



## Taytay

Kungfubadge said:


> @Taytay looks like I am heading your way next week for work what's the vape shops like in Richards bay ? I like popping into vape shops while traveling managed to get to foggas lounge last week while in cape town


No actual vape shops that I am aware of (but I could be wrong, still new to this  ). It is the home of Wiener Vape though, I am hooked on their Tail Chase and Good Boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Po7713. Enjoy VapeCon, I am so .
> 
> Welcome to the forum, @Kungfubadge. Congrats on kicking the smelly habit - a great achievement. Great partnership you have got going there with @Badgeress - on my side I have to do the building and the DIY. Happy vaping.
> 
> Most welcome to the forum. Glad you have found some good info here. Check out this thread for more choices. Happy vaping.


Thanks for that thread link!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfubadge

Taytay said:


> No actual vape shops that I am aware of (but I could be wrong, still new to this  ). It is the home of Wiener Vape though, I am hooked on their Tail Chase and Good Boy


Great thanks will look them up before I get there


----------



## Silver

Vape Fusion said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great site, been vaping before SA knew what it was. Since about 2008. Hope everyone is having a great weekend



Welcome to the forum @Vape Fusion 
Wow, 2008 ! That makes you a veteran of note!
Looking forward to hearing some of your experiences
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Silver

Po7713 said:


> Hi Everyone Names Pottie.
> 
> Been vaping for about a year now. like almost everyone started on Twisp got bored moved on to bigger better things
> Cant wait for Vapecon been saving all my moneys getting a whole new setup and finally going the RDA route.
> i'm just so glad to be apart of the community see you guys at Vapecon.



Welcome @Po7713 
Congrats on the vaping 
See you at VapeCon - its going to be an epic day!


----------



## Silver

Kungfubadge said:


> Hi all
> I have been a member of the forum for a little while and thought it was about time I said HI
> My name is Adam, moved to SA 5,5 years ago from the UK and now live in Randburg.
> The wife @Badgeress and I both got a twisp a few years ago, she managed to stick with it but not me.... I could not find a flavour I liked from twisp at all, about 5 months ago I ended up going to Vape King to get both of us a new device and had my eyes fully opened, we have now gone through 4 mods and countless tanks and loving it and more importantly Not touched a smelly since . I love the building side and the wife loves the DIY side. I have managed to move 5 friends at work of the twisp and onto a proper device. We cannot wait for vapecon I have a big empty bag ready and the credit card has been charged



Welcome to you @Kungfubadge and @Badgeress 
Congrats on the vaping and finding better gear
Hope you find all the goodies you want at VapeCon - it is surely going to be a blast
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Taytay said:


> Highly excited newbie here. Have had my twisp for about a year before a recent random encounter with a "proper vaper" got me started down the amazing rabbit hole of devices and flavors... Just got myself an ego AIO as my first "real" starter device and loving it. Have already used the juice reviews on this forum quite a bit as a guide before buying new flavors - extremely useful  thanks!



Welcome @Taytay 
Congrats on the vaping. Glad you are enjoying it and making use of the reviews!
Have a great stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Silver

*Attenton newer members*








A big event is taking place *next week Saturday!*

*VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA
Saturday 27 August*
*Heartfelt Arena Pretoria*
Doors open at 9am

Over 45 of SA's finest vaping vendors under one roof
Loads of specials and giveaways
Awesome competitions
Many new products and juices being launched on the day
Not to be missed!
To RSVP and for more details, check out this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wern

Hey all, Werner here, been off Analougues for close to two months now, currently sitting on a RX75, istick200 ,target mini, ijust s, and a crappy twisp - also like 40 bottles of juice and a few tanks and RDAs - I think I might be obsessed.

Nice to meet you all

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Wern said:


> Hey all, Werner here, been off Analougues for close to two months now, currently sitting on a RX75, istick200 ,target mini, ijust s, and a crappy twisp - also like 40 bottles of juice and a few tanks and RDAs - I think I might be obsessed.
> 
> Nice to meet you all



Welcome @Wern
Nice collection!
Enjoy the forum!!


----------



## Andre

Wern said:


> Hey all, Werner here, been off Analougues for close to two months now, currently sitting on a RX75, istick200 ,target mini, ijust s, and a crappy twisp - also like 40 bottles of juice and a few tanks and RDAs - I think I might be obsessed.
> 
> Nice to meet you all


Obsessed - welcome to the club. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.


----------



## VapingEvan

Hi All, Evan here
Have been doing the try and stop smoking for some time now and no success - did twisp for some time but fell off the wagon a few times, then decided to try the VAPE option and boom been going strong for quite a while now and really getting into the VAPE life and different mods and RBA's so forth....

Look forward to converting a few smokers and twispers (Have done a few already)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Hey you all...

Im CJ, after some terable experiences with the cheapies and the past 2 years of friends converting, I have finally swiched from my Malbros to vaping. It is still early days (10 days and only 4 smokes) and I'm finding out what I like and works for me. Must say my friends recomended Vape King and spent some time the chatting and learning(thanks big guy), ended buying a eleaf pico starter kit and did not look back. Looking forward to many a happy clouds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

CJ van Tonder said:


> Hey you all...
> 
> Im CJ, after some terable experiences with the cheapies and the past 2 years of friends converting, I have finally swiched from my Malbros to vaping. It is still early days (10 days and only 4 smokes) and I'm finding out what I like and works for me. Must say my friends recomended Vape King and spent some time the chatting and learning(thanks big guy), ended buying a eleaf pico starter kit and did not look back. Looking forward to many a happy clouds.


Most welcome to the forum. Pico kit is great. Enjoy your vaping journey and do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

CJ van Tonder said:


> Hey you all...
> 
> Im CJ, after some terable experiences with the cheapies and the past 2 years of friends converting, I have finally swiched from my Malbros to vaping. It is still early days (10 days and only 4 smokes) and I'm finding out what I like and works for me. Must say my friends recomended Vape King and spent some time the chatting and learning(thanks big guy), ended buying a eleaf pico starter kit and did not look back. Looking forward to many a happy clouds.


Welcome CJ. I also got a Pico last month and mostly loving it. This forum is a great community and everyone was really helpful to me when I joined. I'm sure you'll have the same experience.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

CJ van Tonder said:


> Hey you all...
> 
> Im CJ, after some terable experiences with the cheapies and the past 2 years of friends converting, I have finally swiched from my Malbros to vaping. It is still early days (10 days and only 4 smokes) and I'm finding out what I like and works for me. Must say my friends recomended Vape King and spent some time the chatting and learning(thanks big guy), ended buying a eleaf pico starter kit and did not look back. Looking forward to many a happy clouds.



Welcome to the forum @CJ van Tonder 
Congrats on the 10 days of vaping. You are doing excellently! Dont worry about the odd smoke here or there. Soon you will be crusing! 
Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask questions as you go along. We have a great group of helpful experienced vapers here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico_gti

Welcome CJ, i'm also a noob here. But learning alot from the fellow vapers on this forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Natalie

Hi - I am Natalie, also very new to vaping I love my vape pen (3 weeks constantly on the vape pen), just due to the fact I almost ripped myself a new lung on a few mod devices.... also very envious of all these cloud chasers out there..... so baby steps for me. I sincerely do believe this is the way forward especially for us ex smokers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Natalie said:


> Hi - I am Natalie, also very new to vaping I love my vape pen (3 weeks constantly on the vape pen), just due to the fact I almost ripped myself a new lung on a few mod devices.... also very envious of all these cloud chasers out there..... so baby steps for me. I sincerely do believe this is the way forward especially for us ex smokers.


Most welcome to the forum @Natalie. MTL (mouth to lung) all the way! All the best with the venture as part of our great forum. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juices_For_Days

New to the forum.

Addicted to vaping been clean from the stinkies around 6 months now but have been vaping for much longer than that on and off. 
Keep up the good work and I cant wait for vapecon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Skilpad

Hi there. 

Name is Skilpad, since I am never without a dop... 

Been vaping for about 9 months. Have a few devices that I have acquired and use often. 
Vaporesso Tarot 200w with an Avo 24 
iPower 80w with a Wotofo Serpent Mini
iJust 2 for the day to day at the office 
Twisted Messes 2 RDA Clone

Enjoying all the new tech and all the lovely Juices created locally. Just hectic on the pocket. So going DIY from next month. 

Looking forward to spending time on the forum and learning as much as possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Skilpad said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Name is Skilpad, since I am never without a dop...
> 
> Been vaping for about 9 months. Have a few devices that I have acquired and use often.
> Vaporesso Tarot 200w with an Avo 24
> iPower 80w with a Wotofo Serpent Mini
> iJust 2 for the day to day at the office
> Twisted Messes 2 RDA Clone
> 
> Enjoying all the new tech and all the lovely Juices created locally. Just hectic on the pocket. So going DIY from next month.
> 
> Looking forward to spending time on the forum and learning as much as possible.


Most welcome to the forum, with or without a dop in hand. Looking forward to see you in the DIY forums. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skilpad

Thanks Andre

Appreciate the warm welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Welcome to all our forum newbies , you guys are going to love it here , we have a wonderful community

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the newer forum members

A big event is taking place on *Saturday!*

*VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA
Saturday 27 August*
*Heartfelt Arena Pretoria*
Doors open at 9am

Over 45 of SA's finest vaping vendors under one roof
Loads of specials and giveaways
Awesome competitions
Many new products and juices being launched on the day
Not to be missed!
For more details, check out this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/

Check out this summary of some reasons to attend VapeCon:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/page-10#post-418107

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

hello hello hello hello ..... whats crackalaking guys? i'm new to this vape thing and so stoked to start vaping soon , i've done some research and dont want to start with an evic as i will later want to upgrade. some tips would be appreciated please guys thanx

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kyli3boi

@Vape_Da_Ape Hello bud, welcome to the forum. Could you give us some more information as in your budget, flavor chaser or cloud chaser, are you handy enough to build own coils or do you want to use pre made coils, etc.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

Kyli3boi said:


> @Vape_Da_Ape Hello bud, welcome to the forum. Could you give us some more information as in your budget, flavor chaser or cloud chaser, are you handy enough to build own coils or do you want to use pre made coils, etc.


hey bro , pre made coils i would think as making coils is not my thing lol , flavor im open to anything that tastes nice , budget is 2k


----------



## Kyli3boi

If you heading over to Vapecon, Sir Vape is having a special on the first 25 Wismec RX2/3 mods for only R700 which will be a very very good starting point for a mod and doubt you will need to upgrade from that for a long time. As for the tank its a tough one with tanks that you can buy pre built coils for as i find that they have a much more restricted airflow and for me that is a big con but it might be nice for you. You can look at something like a Kangertech top tank mini or protank 4 or the Melo3 and other tanks along those lines.You will have to do research here and see what will fit you the best. Please also remember in your budget to get yourself a proper charger and dont use the charger built into the mods. Please note that this is just my opinion. Good luck with making your decision, its always a tough one.


----------



## MrDeedz

Yo yo. Im dee. Vaping almost 3 months and it actually works, just battling to find some decent local vape juice companies that are actually good, thus far my fav is ORION's - Belt & Asteroid. looking forward to Vapecon 2!!! Loving my e-leaf istick pico
Anyone has some tips on how to stay away from stinkis and still have a drink aka booze lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MrDeedz said:


> Yo yo. Im dee. Vaping almost 3 months and it actually works, just battling to find some decent local vape juice companies that are actually good, thus far my fav is ORION's - Belt & Asteroid. looking forward to Vapecon 2!!! Loving my e-leaf istick pico
> Anyone has some tips on how to stay away from stinkis and still have a drink aka booze lol.


Most welcome to the forum. Check out this thread for great juices. When boozing always have a higher nic juice around. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Check out this thread for great juices. When boozing always have a higher nic juice around. Happy vaping.


 thanks mate. a Stronger mg. now that's the most informative thing I've read all day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guy13

Howdy! Name's Morne, and i have been vaping for about a year....i have popped in here just to read up on advice now and then, but thought i should introduce myself. Great site filled to the brim with very useful info. Looking forward to Vapecon.....see you there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ebieshady

Greetings, Ebie here.
Smoked a hubbly almost daily before I bought my first setup - a Cuboid with a Vaporesso Gemini RTA in April this year.
I have since purchased the Limitless RDTA, loves the clouds and flavour. Followed by a RX200S...and the Limitless+ RDTA...it's addictive lol
I still smoke the occasional hubbly (very rarely), don't relly miss it to be honest.
Love the variety of flavours available to vape, i don't regret the change.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

ebieshady said:


> Greetings, Ebie here.
> Smoked a hubbly almost daily before I bought my first setup - a Cuboid with a Vaporesso Gemini RTA in April this year.
> I have since purchased the Limitless RDTA, loves the clouds and flavour. Followed by a RX200S...and the Limitless+ RDTA...it's addictive lol
> I still smoke the occasional hubbly (very rarely), don't relly miss it to be honest.
> Love the variety of flavours available to vape, i don't regret the change.


Welcome vapebro.

I too have been off smokes. More so thanks to the community guiding and advising me on how to beat deathsticks.

Having gear is addictive In 2 months I uave upgraded mods twice and through 6 tanks already... only have 3 left so I try to sell them off to ther guys in my area to recover some cost.



Glad to see more and more introductions. We are growing 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

*Welcome to all the newer forum members*

A big event is taking place on *Saturday in just 2 days time!*

*VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA
Saturday 27 August*
*Heartfelt Arena Pretoria*
Doors open at 9am

Over 45 of SA's finest vaping vendors under one roof
Loads of specials and giveaways
Awesome competitions
Many new products and juices being launched on the day
Not to be missed!
For more details, check out this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/

Check out this summary of some reasons to attend VapeCon:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/page-10#post-418107

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ebieshady

boxerulez said:


> Welcome vapebro.
> 
> I too have been off smokes. More so thanks to the community guiding and advising me on how to beat deathsticks.
> 
> Having gear is addictive In 2 months I uave upgraded mods twice and through 6 tanks already... only have 3 left so I try to sell them off to ther guys in my area to recover some cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see more and more introductions. We are growing
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Thanks guy
Yeah this mod business is a dangerous one, as i now want to get myself a new Minikin  
But i have to sell some things first lol

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

ebieshady said:


> Thanks guy
> Yeah this mod business is a dangerous one, as i now want to get myself a new Minikin
> But i have to sell some things first lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I have just been buying used mods up until now. Saturday I have a co'minion doing me a huge favour and hopefully I will have an RX next week.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

*Attention all newer forum members*

A big event is taking place *TOMORROW* - *Saturday !*

*VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA
Saturday 27 August
Heartfelt Arena Pretoria*
Doors open at 9am

Over 45 of SA's finest vaping vendors under one roof
Loads of specials and giveaways
Awesome competitions
Many new products and juices being launched on the day
Not to be missed!
For more details, check out this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/

Check out this summary of some reasons to attend VapeCon:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-sat-27-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t22094/page-10#post-418107

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ElmoZA

Howzit Guys, Leo here, I am a designer from centurion, been Vaping for about 2 months, used to smoke about 2 packs a day and been off cigarettes for all of the 2 months and not looking back, I started off with a little AiO and now have a RX 2/3 with an Aspire Cleito tank. Im loving it so much I even managed to lure my wife to light side with a smok stick one plus as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Random_Sheep

Welcome @ElmoZA and congratulations  on kicking the habit and for convincing the wife. 
Life is so much better without that box in the pocket. 


Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ElmoZA

Random_Sheep said:


> Welcome @ElmoZA and congratulations  on kicking the habit and for convincing the wife.
> Life is so much better without that box in the pocket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thanks for the welcome! And yes, it really is much better and tastier


----------



## Andre

ElmoZA said:


> Howzit Guys, Leo here, I am a designer from centurion, been Vaping for about 2 months, used to smoke about 2 packs a day and been off cigarettes for all of the 2 months and not looking back, I started off with a little AiO and now have a RX 2/3 with an Aspire Cleito tank. Im loving it so much I even managed to lure my wife to light side with a smok stick one plus as well.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. What an achievement! Kudos on luring HRH too. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ElmoZA

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. What an achievement! Kudos on luring HRH too. Happy vaping.


Thanks Andre! Much Appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JpJoubert

Greetings! I'm a 21 year old computer engineering student and still early in my vape journey. A few years ago I started out with some of those ehookahs (electronic hubbly sticks) that you sometimes see in tobacco shops. I was intrigued by being able to "smoke" without the harmful effects. A few weeks ago I bought an eGo CE5 from a china mall but immediately craved more flavour so I ordered a Vamo v6 with an Aromamizer RDTA which is what I use now (and loving it). I plan to upgrade to an Apollo vtube 5 which has the same "cigar" shape that I prefer and has temperature control! I never managed to enjoy normal cigarettes or cigars although I really tried to but vaping seems to be just the thing for me. My current favorite vape is Mr. Hardwick's and I'm looking forward to seeing them at vapecon this year. I'm quite excited about the new flavours they'll be showing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

JpJoubert said:


> Greetings! I'm a 21 year old computer engineering student and still early in my vape journey. A few years ago I started out with some of those ehookahs (electronic hubbly sticks) that you sometimes see in tobacco shops. I was intrigued by being able to "smoke" without the harmful effects. A few weeks ago I bought an eGo CE5 from a china mall but immediately craved more flavour so I ordered a Vamo v6 with an Aromamizer RDTA which is what I use now (and loving it). I plan to upgrade to an Apollo vtube 5 which has the same "cigar" shape that I prefer and has temperature control! I never managed to enjoy normal cigarettes or cigars although I really tried to but vaping seems to be just the thing for me. My current favorite vape is Mr. Hardwick's and I'm looking forward to seeing them at vapecon this year. I'm quite excited about the new flavours they'll be showing.


Most welcome to the forum. Enjoy VapeCon.


----------



## Raindance

Hi Everyone. I am brand new to the forum and have been summoning clouds for about 8 months. I was fortunate to be introduced to the "art" of vaping by some experienced friends whom passed their older equipment forward. They also passed on their rebuilding and mixing skills so I was very fortunate receiving all this in house training.

The journey started 4 December 2015 with the words "here try this". This starter kit with rather limited capability only served me for a couple of days and soon (Having passed their commitment evaluation) I was upgraded to one of their used KT Subtank Mini starter kits. This introduced the joy of doing lung hits and I have been hooked ever since. As from then the vapemail has been arriving in a steady stream and I seem to have collected rather more gear than I actually need. I was warned this would happen. It is my absolute belief that vapemail is more addictive than nicotine!

On the topic of addiction, I have been on and off the wagon a couple of times... can not actually explain why but this seems to happen less frequently and for shorter periods of time. Come to think of it, I never actually made an effort to quit smoking, i just seemed to stop for ever longer periods of time. 

Well, thats the short version of my story. Hope to be chatting soon.

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Raindance said:


> Hi Everyone. I am brand new to the forum and have been summoning clouds for about 8 months. I was fortunate to be introduced to the "art" of vaping by some experienced friends whom passed their older equipment forward. They also passed on their rebuilding and mixing skills so I was very fortunate receiving all this in house training.
> 
> The journey started 4 December 2015 with the words "here try this". This starter kit with rather limited capability only served me for a couple of days and soon (Having passed their commitment evaluation) I was upgraded to one of their used KT Subtank Mini starter kits. This introduced the joy of doing lung hits and I have been hooked ever since. As from then the vapemail has been arriving in a steady stream and I seem to have collected rather more gear than I actually need. I was warned this would happen. It is my absolute belief that vapemail is more addictive than nicotine!
> 
> On the topic of addiction, I have been on and off the wagon a couple of times... can not actually explain why but this seems to happen less frequently and for shorter periods of time. Come to think of it, I never actually made an effort to quit smoking, i just seemed to stop for ever longer periods of time.
> 
> Well, thats the short version of my story. Hope to be chatting soon.
> 
> Regards


Thank you, enjoyed reading your introductory post. So true, that stream of vapemail - if not gear, then DIY stuff.

Most welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shatter

Hello!

Newbie to Vape and this forum, but have been using it for some research.. Started about 2 years back with the ego CE5/4, and it wasn't for me, then earlier this year I decided to give it another go and got a Ijust2. Been using it on and off again and like the vapor production and the no fuss style of use. Main reason i got it was to get off smoking, but I'm not very successful so far, problem comes in when i get juice that's got nic in it, start coughing immediately. Convinced its either the cheap bad juice i got available in my area, and maybe the PG/VG % i have ordered some DIY supply's and will experiment with small batches of high VG to see where the sweet spot for me is. Next up is TC mod and tank/RTDA, or something like that. Thanx so far for this forum, the information on here is really useful!

Will def ask some advice when i narrowed down my selection of mod's and tanks, to make sure this stuff will fit together and what not 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

JpJoubert said:


> Greetings! I'm a 21 year old computer engineering student and still early in my vape journey. A few years ago I started out with some of those ehookahs (electronic hubbly sticks) that you sometimes see in tobacco shops. I was intrigued by being able to "smoke" without the harmful effects. A few weeks ago I bought an eGo CE5 from a china mall but immediately craved more flavour so I ordered a Vamo v6 with an Aromamizer RDTA which is what I use now (and loving it). I plan to upgrade to an Apollo vtube 5 which has the same "cigar" shape that I prefer and has temperature control! I never managed to enjoy normal cigarettes or cigars although I really tried to but vaping seems to be just the thing for me. My current favorite vape is Mr. Hardwick's and I'm looking forward to seeing them at vapecon this year. I'm quite excited about the new flavours they'll be showing.



Welcome @JpJoubert 
Congrats on the vaping. Hope you enjoyed VapeCon and got to see Mr Hardwicks in person!
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Hi Everyone. I am brand new to the forum and have been summoning clouds for about 8 months. I was fortunate to be introduced to the "art" of vaping by some experienced friends whom passed their older equipment forward. They also passed on their rebuilding and mixing skills so I was very fortunate receiving all this in house training.
> 
> The journey started 4 December 2015 with the words "here try this". This starter kit with rather limited capability only served me for a couple of days and soon (Having passed their commitment evaluation) I was upgraded to one of their used KT Subtank Mini starter kits. This introduced the joy of doing lung hits and I have been hooked ever since. As from then the vapemail has been arriving in a steady stream and I seem to have collected rather more gear than I actually need. I was warned this would happen. It is my absolute belief that vapemail is more addictive than nicotine!
> 
> On the topic of addiction, I have been on and off the wagon a couple of times... can not actually explain why but this seems to happen less frequently and for shorter periods of time. Come to think of it, I never actually made an effort to quit smoking, i just seemed to stop for ever longer periods of time.
> 
> Well, thats the short version of my story. Hope to be chatting soon.
> 
> Regards



Welcome to the forum @Raindance 
Congrats on the vaping and moving away from the stinkies - dont be too hard on youself about brief returns to the stinkies though - i am sure you feel much better overall - and as long as the stoppages are getting longer, then you are winning!


----------



## Andre

Shatter said:


> Hello!
> 
> Newbie to Vape and this forum, but have been using it for some research.. Started about 2 years back with the ego CE5/4, and it wasn't for me, then earlier this year I decided to give it another go and got a Ijust2. Been using it on and off again and like the vapor production and the no fuss style of use. Main reason i got it was to get off smoking, but I'm not very successful so far, problem comes in when i get juice that's got nic in it, start coughing immediately. Convinced its either the cheap bad juice i got available in my area, and maybe the PG/VG % i have ordered some DIY supply's and will experiment with small batches of high VG to see where the sweet spot for me is. Next up is TC mod and tank/RTDA, or something like that. Thanx so far for this forum, the information on here is really useful!
> 
> Will def ask some advice when i narrowed down my selection of mod's and tanks, to make sure this stuff will fit together and what not
> 
> Regards


Most welcome to the forum. Glad it helped for your research. All the best with your experiments. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

Shatter said:


> Hello!
> 
> Newbie to Vape and this forum, but have been using it for some research.. Started about 2 years back with the ego CE5/4, and it wasn't for me, then earlier this year I decided to give it another go and got a Ijust2. Been using it on and off again and like the vapor production and the no fuss style of use. Main reason i got it was to get off smoking, but I'm not very successful so far, problem comes in when i get juice that's got nic in it, start coughing immediately. Convinced its either the cheap bad juice i got available in my area, and maybe the PG/VG % i have ordered some DIY supply's and will experiment with small batches of high VG to see where the sweet spot for me is. Next up is TC mod and tank/RTDA, or something like that. Thanx so far for this forum, the information on here is really useful!
> 
> Will def ask some advice when i narrowed down my selection of mod's and tanks, to make sure this stuff will fit together and what not
> 
> Regards



Welcome to the forum @Shatter
Congrats on the vaping. The hunt for the right juices to suit you can be a long tough one. But dont despair, the right juice for you is bound to be out there - just keep sampling different ones. Also check out the juice reviews in the reviews section on the forum for some ideas.
All the best and let us know how it goes


----------



## The_o

Hi I am Theo from Cape Town. Started vaping beginning of year. My first device was a Vape X2o pen. The switch from cigs to vaping was easy for me maybe cos I was smoking between 9 and 12mg nicotine. Had that for month then got a kangertech dripbox mod which really got me hooked. This is where I got into the flavour and came diwn with the nic to 3mg. I started watching diy video on making ejuice online and about a month ago started making my own juice. Finally upgraded this Friday to Rx2/3 and must say I am loving it. I dont buy any premuim liquids anymore as id rather make my own. Anyways...I started smoking cigs when I was 14 (rebel that I am) and I am so glad I am off that...and so is my girl hahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Coetzee5

Hello

Newbie to vape and forum. I hope u guys can give me info and a lot of advice please. I might get a lot of the wording wrong so I hope it comes out right. 

Hubby and I decided to stop smoking and in February I bought us twisp cause it was the only brand at that time that I heard of. We eventually finally gave up smoking completely 5 weeks ago thanks to our twisps. But now all the problems started. We both had the twisp edge but it was not really helping hubby so he got himself the aero x. Perfect... Now this was 2 weeks ago. This device is just flooding like 3x a day and it bubbles and no vape comes out till u take this whole device apart to clean and never mind waste the expensive liquid every time he cleans it. Then he decided to upgrade mine from the twisp edge to the edge x. First day I had it flooded bubbles and same as hubby needs to be cleaned and liquid wasted. So we ask ppl at the outlets and all they wanna do is clean it or replace the atomizer. Firstly... Trust me hubby cleans this thing properly and atomizer was changed over and over. I want to get something firstly reliable for him and that will give him the satisfaction he is needing in his vaping. So for now till I can get all info on the best device to get for him that will not give him problems and where he doesn't need to taste liquid in his mouth 3 times a day. So wat I wanna find out is. What is a good reliable device that will not do all that I mentioned and that won't cost me arm and a leg for I would like to surprise him. It's truly frustrating and I don't want him going back to cigs because of this. Then also where can we get liquids that u can afford and in bigger quantities please. He loves something minty spearminty. Then also till I can get this device and and for him wat can he do to upgrade this twisp to better his problem obviously till I surprise him. 

Sorry for all questions but honestly I know nothing about this and I have read slot on this forum with huge eyes. I would love to get hubby into making his own liquids or flavored etc for I can see him as a vape chaser lol. Thank u in advance. And as a woman that was actually social smoker only in evening like 4 and if we had a drink. What non expensive device etc would u recommend please.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The_o

Coetzee5 said:


> Hello
> 
> Newbie to vape and forum. I hope u guys can give me info and a lot of advice please. I might get a lot of the wording wrong so I hope it comes out right.
> 
> Hubby and I decided to stop smoking and in February I bought us twisp cause it was the only brand at that time that I heard of. We eventually finally gave up smoking completely 5 weeks ago thanks to our twisps. But now all the problems started. We both had the twisp edge but it was not really helping hubby so he got himself the aero x. Perfect... Now this was 2 weeks ago. This device is just flooding like 3x a day and it bubbles and no vape comes out till u take this whole device apart to clean and never mind waste the expensive liquid every time he cleans it. Then he decided to upgrade mine from the twisp edge to the edge x. First day I had it flooded bubbles and same as hubby needs to be cleaned and liquid wasted. So we ask ppl at the outlets and all they wanna do is clean it or replace the atomizer. Firstly... Trust me hubby cleans this thing properly and atomizer was changed over and over. I want to get something firstly reliable for him and that will give him the satisfaction he is needing in his vaping. So for now till I can get all info on the best device to get for him that will not give him problems and where he doesn't need to taste liquid in his mouth 3 times a day. So wat I wanna find out is. What is a good reliable device that will not do all that I mentioned and that won't cost me arm and a leg for I would like to surprise him. It's truly frustrating and I don't want him going back to cigs because of this. Then also where can we get liquids that u can afford and in bigger quantities please. He loves something minty spearminty. Then also till I can get this device and and for him wat can he do to upgrade this twisp to better his problem obviously till I surprise him.
> 
> Sorry for all questions but honestly I know nothing about this and I have read slot on this forum with huge eyes. I would love to get hubby into making his own liquids or flavored etc for I can see him as a vape chaser lol. Thank u in advance. And as a woman that was actually social smoker only in evening like 4 and if we had a drink. What non expensive device etc would u recommend please.


Hi Coetzee. I also had one of those pen-like devices but wasnt doing it for me. Since I was a beginner I didnt wanna get something high end so I boight the kangertech dripbox starterkit. It has a rda deck so no need to buy the coils like with pen like devices. Want to save money then build your own coils and wick it with cotton. You can find wire at your vape shop. Also I suggest watching a few videos in Youtube o. how to make ur own eliquid. New Amsterdam Vape has a complete guide on youtube. I buy the eliquid ingredients from Valleyvapour since I am from cape town and they have a few recipes on there. You can also get diy starter kit from Blueskyvaping which is in Joburg. 

Anyways I hope u guys come right and whatever you get that hubby is happy

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

The_o said:


> Hi I am Theo from Cape Town. Started vaping beginning of year. My first device was a Vape X2o pen. The switch from cigs to vaping was easy for me maybe cos I was smoking between 9 and 12mg nicotine. Had that for month then got a kangertech dripbox mod which really got me hooked. This is where I got into the flavour and came diwn with the nic to 3mg. I started watching diy video on making ejuice online and about a month ago started making my own juice. Finally upgraded this Friday to Rx2/3 and must say I am loving it. I dont buy any premuim liquids anymore as id rather make my own. Anyways...I started smoking cigs when I was 14 (rebel that I am) and I am so glad I am off that...and so is my girl hahaha


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit to you and your girl - awesome achievements. Happy vaping and DIYing.


----------



## Coetzee5

Thank you for all that. Now question where does one look at how this device u bought looks etc I also don't want hubby trying to boost his car with a device that's bigger than his hands lol. Website? And before he obviously makes his own e liquids where can one look for flavones to buy and I don't wanna get cheap liquids for we tried one and it gave him huge headache Thank u


----------



## The_o

hi I started googling to find the online vape shops in south africa...also to find the best deals. Id search for "vape south africa" and u will find many sites popup. Most of them do next day delivery. Go through the sites and look for starterkits. The starterkits is all in one package without the batteries. Below is a few sites I have bought from:

thevapery.co.za
sirvape.co.za
vaperscorner.co.za
vapeclub.co.za
vaperite.co.za
juicyjoes.co.za

as mentioned in my previous post...I dont premuim liquids from shops anymore as I make my own. You can find the best variety of flavour concentrates on valleyvapour.co.za. I get all my diy eliquid requirements from them. You will aslo find a spearmint kinda recipe under their recipe tab.

On this forum there is a tab for vendors etc which will name all the shops and vendors. 

Before I made any descisions on buying a mod or juice...I would watch reviews or tutorials on youtube. 

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Coetzee5 said:


> Hello
> 
> Newbie to vape and forum. I hope u guys can give me info and a lot of advice please. I might get a lot of the wording wrong so I hope it comes out right.
> 
> Hubby and I decided to stop smoking and in February I bought us twisp cause it was the only brand at that time that I heard of. We eventually finally gave up smoking completely 5 weeks ago thanks to our twisps. But now all the problems started. We both had the twisp edge but it was not really helping hubby so he got himself the aero x. Perfect... Now this was 2 weeks ago. This device is just flooding like 3x a day and it bubbles and no vape comes out till u take this whole device apart to clean and never mind waste the expensive liquid every time he cleans it. Then he decided to upgrade mine from the twisp edge to the edge x. First day I had it flooded bubbles and same as hubby needs to be cleaned and liquid wasted. So we ask ppl at the outlets and all they wanna do is clean it or replace the atomizer. Firstly... Trust me hubby cleans this thing properly and atomizer was changed over and over. I want to get something firstly reliable for him and that will give him the satisfaction he is needing in his vaping. So for now till I can get all info on the best device to get for him that will not give him problems and where he doesn't need to taste liquid in his mouth 3 times a day. So wat I wanna find out is. What is a good reliable device that will not do all that I mentioned and that won't cost me arm and a leg for I would like to surprise him. It's truly frustrating and I don't want him going back to cigs because of this. Then also where can we get liquids that u can afford and in bigger quantities please. He loves something minty spearminty. Then also till I can get this device and and for him wat can he do to upgrade this twisp to better his problem obviously till I surprise him.
> 
> Sorry for all questions but honestly I know nothing about this and I have read slot on this forum with huge eyes. I would love to get hubby into making his own liquids or flavored etc for I can see him as a vape chaser lol. Thank u in advance. And as a woman that was actually social smoker only in evening like 4 and if we had a drink. What non expensive device etc would u recommend please.


Most welcome to the forum. 
First off, for trouble free vaping you must, unfortunately, be prepared to spend some money up front.
I found VapeClub to have the best prices in town.
My recommendation would be the Pico kit here. It includes the mod and the atomizer.
With that get some 0.9 ohm cCell coils. They are expensive but last at least one month and longer. These coils must be primed well.
Of course you need a separate battery, make that two - one spare for whilst the other is charging. My recommendation here.
And a charger for the batteries. This one is very well priced.
VapeClub has a great selection of local juices. Maybe go through them to see if any appeals. Vapour Mountain XXX is hugely popular. For your husband's taste maybe consider the Polar Mint here.
Hope this helps. Do shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SAVaper

Coetzee5 said:


> Hello
> 
> Newbie to vape and forum. I hope u guys can give me info and a lot of advice please. I might get a lot of the wording wrong so I hope it comes out right.
> 
> Hubby and I decided to stop smoking and in February I bought us twisp cause it was the only brand at that time that I heard of. We eventually finally gave up smoking completely 5 weeks ago thanks to our twisps. But now all the problems started. We both had the twisp edge but it was not really helping hubby so he got himself the aero x. Perfect... Now this was 2 weeks ago. This device is just flooding like 3x a day and it bubbles and no vape comes out till u take this whole device apart to clean and never mind waste the expensive liquid every time he cleans it. Then he decided to upgrade mine from the twisp edge to the edge x. First day I had it flooded bubbles and same as hubby needs to be cleaned and liquid wasted. So we ask ppl at the outlets and all they wanna do is clean it or replace the atomizer. Firstly... Trust me hubby cleans this thing properly and atomizer was changed over and over. I want to get something firstly reliable for him and that will give him the satisfaction he is needing in his vaping. So for now till I can get all info on the best device to get for him that will not give him problems and where he doesn't need to taste liquid in his mouth 3 times a day. So wat I wanna find out is. What is a good reliable device that will not do all that I mentioned and that won't cost me arm and a leg for I would like to surprise him. It's truly frustrating and I don't want him going back to cigs because of this. Then also where can we get liquids that u can afford and in bigger quantities please. He loves something minty spearminty. Then also till I can get this device and and for him wat can he do to upgrade this twisp to better his problem obviously till I surprise him.
> 
> Sorry for all questions but honestly I know nothing about this and I have read slot on this forum with huge eyes. I would love to get hubby into making his own liquids or flavored etc for I can see him as a vape chaser lol. Thank u in advance. And as a woman that was actually social smoker only in evening like 4 and if we had a drink. What non expensive device etc would u recommend please.




Hi and welcome. I am sure you will get lots of suggestions.

Just quickly from me, The Joyetech eGo AIO is already a step up for both of you. Should your husband be looking at building his own coils then I would suggest a Pico Starter Kit with a tank that he can build on (RDTA) like the Wismec Theorem

Please feel free to ask more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum.
> First off, for trouble free vaping you must, unfortunately, be prepared to spend some money up front.
> I found VapeClub to have the best prices in town.
> My recommendation would be the Pico kit here. It includes the mod and the atomizer.
> With that get some 0.9 ohm cCell coils. They are expensive but last at least one month and longer. These coils must be primed well.
> Of course you need a separate battery, make that two - one spare for whilst the other is charging. My recommendation here.
> And a charger for the batteries. This one is very well priced.
> VapeClub has a great selection of local juices. Maybe go through them to see if any appeals. Vapour Mountain XXX is hugely popular. For your husband's taste maybe consider the Polar Mint here.
> Hope this helps. Do shout if you have any questions.


I was in the process of typing the EXACT same recommendation! Agree on everything @Andre suggests!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coetzee5

SAVaper said:


> Hi and welcome. I am sure you will get lots of suggestions.
> 
> Just quickly from me, The Joyetech eGo AIO is already a step up for both of you. Should your husband be looking at building his own coils then I would suggest a Pico Starter Kit with a tank that he can build on (RDTA) like the Wismec Theorem
> 
> Please feel free to ask more



Hi. Yes hubby needs to modify anything that touches his hands. Please can I get more info and where to look for this thank you


----------



## Coetzee5

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum.
> First off, for trouble free vaping you must, unfortunately, be prepared to spend some money up front.
> I found VapeClub to have the best prices in town.
> My recommendation would be the Pico kit here. It includes the mod and the atomizer.
> With that get some 0.9 ohm cCell coils. They are expensive but last at least one month and longer. These coils must be primed well.
> Of course you need a separate battery, make that two - one spare for whilst the other is charging. My recommendation here.
> And a charger for the batteries. This one is very well priced.
> VapeClub has a great selection of local juices. Maybe go through them to see if any appeals. Vapour Mountain XXX is hugely popular. For your husband's taste maybe consider the Polar Mint here.
> Hope this helps. Do shout if you have any questions.


Ok this sounds like something he might appreciate can u modify on this device rebuild your own things etc. and what will one need to buy extra with this? The battery how do u charge them sorry I know stupid questions but I don't wanna waste more money but on what would b amazing for him. I want him to love his device now he just getting frustrated.


----------



## Coetzee5

Oh


Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum.
> First off, for trouble free vaping you must, unfortunately, be prepared to spend some money up front.
> I found VapeClub to have the best prices in town.
> My recommendation would be the Pico kit here. It includes the mod and the atomizer.
> With that get some 0.9 ohm cCell coils. They are expensive but last at least one month and longer. These coils must be primed well.
> Of course you need a separate battery, make that two - one spare for whilst the other is charging. My recommendation here.
> And a charger for the batteries. This one is very well priced.
> VapeClub has a great selection of local juices. Maybe go through them to see if any appeals. Vapour Mountain XXX is hugely popular. For your husband's taste maybe consider the Polar Mint here.
> Hope this helps. Do shout if you have any questions.


 sorry and how many batteries does the device take?


----------



## Andre

Coetzee5 said:


> Ok this sounds like something he might appreciate can u modify on this device rebuild your own things etc. and what will one need to buy extra with this? The battery how do u charge them sorry I know stupid questions but I don't wanna waste more money but on what would b amazing for him. I want him to love his device now he just getting frustrated.





Coetzee5 said:


> Oh
> 
> sorry and how many batteries does the device take?


I have included everything you need, including a charger, in my post above, but you can charge the Pico via USB as well. It takes one battery. 

One does get what is called an ECR head, which can be used to build your own coils and do your own wicking. VapeClub does not have stock of the ECR head. They are cheap, about R70.00, but for building you own coils one needs additional stuff like wire, wicking material, something to wrap your coils on, a wire cutter. For more information about this read from this post and on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Coetzee5 said:


> Ok this sounds like something he might appreciate can u modify on this device rebuild your own things etc. and what will one need to buy extra with this? The battery how do u charge them sorry I know stupid questions but I don't wanna waste more money but on what would b amazing for him. I want him to love his device now he just getting frustrated.


And you don't have to worry, there aren't any stupid questions! Every single person here started off knowing absolutely nothing at some stage, this is the place to ask any question you need to!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Coetzee5

Ok so let me see if I get this right. So I can get the pico kit then buy the coils u recommend which is pack of 5 which u can't rebuild right? So for now till his last coil and till I can get the clr one and everything else to rebuild once it's in stock again. Then I can get either 1 or 2 batteries and I must get a charger and obviously liquid? And this one will last him for a long time I hope? Can one put any liquids in this device? And can one but like 100ml for instance for 30ml won't be enough for him. If you charge it with usb must u still get batteries and charger? Or just batteries. Thank u for all your help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coetzee5

Sorry meant ecr head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Coetzee5 said:


> Ok so let me see if I get this right. So I can get the pico kit then buy the coils u recommend which is pack of 5 which u can't rebuild right? So for now till his last coil and till I can get the clr one and everything else to rebuild once it's in stock again. Then I can get either 1 or 2 batteries and I must get a charger and obviously liquid? And this one will last him for a long time I hope? Can one put any liquids in this device? And can one but like 100ml for instance for 30ml won't be enough for him. If you charge it with usb must u still get batteries and charger? Or just batteries. Thank u for all your help


Your are more than welcome. Feel free to PM (private message/conversation) me too if you want. To answer your questions.
Correct, those cCell coil units are not rebuildable, but last a long time. Yes, first make sure he is comfortable with the Pico and commercial coils, before you have him start on the rebuilding road. 2 batteries is recommended - spare is for whilst the other one is charging, which is why an external charger is recommended. External charger also charges must faster and I promise you he will be using it in future for other vaping devices too.. Yes, the Pico should last a year or three if one looks after it. Any ejuice can be used.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Coetzee5

Hi guys

Update... Soooo after millions of questions got some great advice from @Andre and got him to get home early and raced off to Vapeclub. Never in my life experienced such service Such helpful ppl and patient and friendly I could have sat there all day with hubby lol. Learned so much and sat there jaws dropped with the amount of amazing local flavors. Soooo .... Bought a nice silver istick pico for hubby with all the goodies recommended and I chose vape mountain xxx for hubby. And hubby throws me with a huge surprise... He bought me a pink one with all its goodies and the yummiest Debbie Does Donuts flavor. I couldn't believe it only 2 days ago he upgraded my "Now sitting in cupboard" twisp edge x I am over the moon and seeing hubby satisfied not only with such pronouned flavors but puffing away like puff the magic dragon. Oh and let's not even talk about how happy I am. Best group of ppl. So happy to be part of this community. Thank u for all the help

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Coetzee5 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Update... Soooo after millions of questions got some great advice from @Andre and got him to get home early and raced off to Vapeclub. Never in my life experienced such service Such helpful ppl and patient and friendly I could have sat there all day with hubby lol. Learned so much and sat there jaws dropped with the amount of amazing local flavors. Soooo .... Bought a nice silver istick pico for hubby with all the goodies recommended and I chose vape mountain xxx for hubby. And hubby throws me with a huge surprise... He bought me a pink one with all its goodies and the yummiest Debbie Does Donuts flavor. I couldn't believe it only 2 days ago he upgraded my "Now sitting in cupboard" twisp edge x I am over the moon and seeing hubby satisfied not only with such pronouned flavors but puffing away like puff the magic dragon. Oh and let's not even talk about how happy I am. Best group of ppl. So happy to be part of this community. Thank u for all the help


Great stuff. Thank you for the feedback. Enjoy your flavoursome vaping journey (you and hubby) and keep us updated. Do not hesitate to shout if any questions come up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jpq

Good Day Vape Familia!!!1
Im Jp, Ive been of the stinkies now for a year and 3 months due to twisp and then upgrading gradually,
I reside in Centurion,
I currently have the Smok H-priv runnig with a Tfv8 on it, i also have the tfv4 mini and a newly bought BAAL v3, love dripping, thanks to vapecon and the aweseome guys at Noonclouds.
Ive had a lot help from a few awesome guys and must say thanks to the whole fraternity that are Vapers,

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Handro

Good morning guys and girls

My name is Handro

I reside in Springs on the Eastrand

I started with a twisp 2 years ago and stopped smoking analogues for 5 months then i started again as the twisp was not good enough for me. After 2 years of smoking analogues i bought myself a Eleaf Pico 75w starter kit and have only smoked it for the past month. I went to Vapecon on the weekend and purchased myself the Geekvape Griffin RTA. What i difference it makes.

I love this Forum! All the people on here is so helpfull.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Handro said:


> Good morning guys and girls
> 
> My name is Handro
> 
> I reside in Springs on the Eastrand
> 
> I started with a twisp 2 years ago and stopped smoking analogues for 5 months then i started again as the twisp was not good enough for me. After 2 years of smoking analogues i bought myself a Eleaf Pico 75w starter kit and have only smoked it for the past month. I went to Vapecon on the weekend and purchased myself the Geekvape Griffin RTA. What i difference it makes.
> 
> I love this Forum! All the people on here is so helpfull.


A warm welcome to you @Handro ! The Pico is an absolute winner isn't it?! I haven't tried the Griffin, but I remember the difference between the Subtank Mini and my Crius when I first got it, and it blew my mind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Handro

I love my Pico @Stosta but i think i need a bigger mod now because my battery only last me half a day and to coils take forever to warm up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Handro said:


> I love my Pico @Stosta but i think i need a bigger mod now because my battery only last me half a day and to coils take forever to warm up.


Yep! Definitely time for an upgrade then! You got anything in mind yet?


----------



## Handro

Stosta said:


> Yep! Definitely time for an upgrade then! You got anything in mind yet?


I am looking at the Wismec Reuleaux RX2/3 or the Sigelei fuchai 213

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Handro said:


> I am looking at the Wismec Reuleaux RX2/3 or the Sigelei fuchai 213


Out of those two I would probably go for the Fuchai, but I have some weird issue with Rolos that I can't explain XD

What about the Hotcig R150 or H-Priv? And on that note Smok released three new mods recently that should be hitting our shores soon!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/hotcig-r150-150w-box-mod.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-h-priv-220w-tc-box-mod-black.html

and...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-marshal-g-priv-alien.t26514/


----------



## Handro

Stosta said:


> Out of those two I would probably go for the Fuchai, but I have some weird issue with Rolos that I can't explain XD
> 
> What about the Hotcig R150 or H-Priv? And on that note Smok released three new mods recently that should be hitting our shores soon!
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/hotcig-r150-150w-box-mod.html
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-h-priv-220w-tc-box-mod-black.html
> 
> and...
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-marshal-g-priv-alien.t26514/



I dont really like the designs.That is all i have against them.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Handro said:


> I dont really like the designs.That is all i have against them.


For me the look of a mod is the most important thing. But don't tell anyone I said that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Stosta said:


> Out of those two I would probably go for the Fuchai, but I have some weird issue with Rolos that I can't explain XD
> 
> What about the Hotcig R150 or H-Priv? And on that note Smok released three new mods recently that should be hitting our shores soon!
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/hotcig-r150-150w-box-mod.html
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-h-priv-220w-tc-box-mod-black.html
> 
> and...
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-marshal-g-priv-alien.t26514/



This is so amazing @Stosta and @Andre. Not to long ago I asked the exact same questions that are floating around here, and I clearly remember the two of you taking my hand and introducing me to the world of vaping. Its amazing to see it in action from a slightly different perspective and how you help people.

Even though @Stosta is to cool for me these days

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Jpq said:


> Good Day Vape Familia!!!1
> Im Jp, Ive been of the stinkies now for a year and 3 months due to twisp and then upgrading gradually,
> I reside in Centurion,
> I currently have the Smok H-priv runnig with a Tfv8 on it, i also have the tfv4 mini and a newly bought BAAL v3, love dripping, thanks to vapecon and the aweseome guys at Noonclouds.
> Ive had a lot help from a few awesome guys and must say thanks to the whole fraternity that are Vapers,


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. You have some cloud & flavour producing and juice guzzling awesome gear going there. Happy vaping.


----------



## Stosta

Imtiaaz said:


> This is so amazing @Stosta and @Andre. Not to long ago I asked the exact same questions that are floating around here, and I clearly remember the two of you taking my hand and introducing me to the world of vaping. Its amazing to see it in action from a slightly different perspective and how you help people.
> 
> Even though @Stosta is to cool for me these days


I remember so clearly not knowing anything, being scared to ask questions, and the feeling of happiness when you get a response. The best part is that the repsonses that our forumites give are always non-patronising and helpful, so I like to return the favour! I'm so sorry if you feel neglected, it is certainly not my intention! I rarely get to sit down for any extended period of time, today has been particularly unique! I will try remember to tyoe out and send you a real long PM sometime this week!


----------



## Imtiaaz

Stosta said:


> I remember so clearly not knowing anything, being scared to ask questions, and the feeling of happiness when you get a response. The best part is that the repsonses that our forumites give are always non-patronising and helpful, so I like to return the favour! I'm so sorry if you feel neglected, it is certainly not my intention! I rarely get to sit down for any extended period of time, today has been particularly unique! I will try remember to tyoe out and send you a real long PM sometime this week!



HA! we will see Mr. cool @Stosta ...LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Friep

Hi my name is Friep.

I started vaping 5 months ago. Started with a twisp. Then I had a subvod mega tc from kanger and then I got the rx 200s with a kanger protank 4 and finally I enjoyed vapeing for the first time. 
I stopped smoking 5 months ago and will not start again. I have been stalking this forum since my vapeing journy began and finaly decided to join when I met Rob Fisher at vapecon. 
Realy awsome Forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Friep said:


> Hi my name is Friep.
> 
> I started vaping 5 months ago. Started with a twisp. Then I had a subvod mega tc from kanger and then I got the rx 200s with a kanger protank 4 and finally I enjoyed vapeing for the first time.
> I stopped smoking 5 months ago and will not start again. I have been stalking this forum since my vapeing journy began and finaly decided to join when I met Rob Fisher at vapecon.
> Realy awsome Forum.



Welcome bud
Glad to hear your journey has been a success thus far.
Nice setup you got there feel free to post some pics bud and enjoy your stay.
I must say this forum is more addictive than crack 
So many new things poping up and so much great advice here on ecigssa.

Enjoy your stay bud and...

Vape on....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

Clouds4Days said:


> Welcome bud
> Glad to hear your journey has been a success thus far.
> Nice setup you got there feel free to post some pics bud and enjoy your stay.
> I must say this forum is more addictive than crack
> So many new things poping up and so much great advice here on ecigssa.
> 
> Enjoy your stay bud and...
> 
> Vape on....


Thanks forgot to say since i started sub-ohming I have been doing diy mixing. so many flavors and I want them all. like the recepies on this forum and just went trough a few posts and jip already hooked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Akash

Just popped in at Sirvape with @akashz_girlfriend and met 2 awesome dudes, @Rob Fisher and @Silver. What legends. I even had my first toot on a Reo. After being a ninja for such a long time i must say its an honour for us both to be part of this amazing community.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Akash said:


> Just popped in at Sirvape with @akashz_girlfriend and met 2 awesome dudes, @Rob Fisher and @Silver. What legends. I even had my first toot on a Reo. After being a ninja for such a long time i must say its an honour for us both to be part of this amazing community.



And a very warm welcome to the forum as a fully fledged member and not just a Ninja @Akash! And good to see @akashz_girlfriend also signed up!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Akash and @akashz_girlfriend 
Was lovely meeting you guys today
All the best with the vaping and let us know how its going

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hoosain

Hey everyone 

So I'm new to this forum. Started vaping 4 months ago. 
First vape was ijust 2, then evic vtc mini, then istick pico and now rx200 with a goblin mini tank. Haven't smoked a stinkie since I started vaping. 

Loving the clouds and flavours way too much. 

Hoosain

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Hoosain said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> So I'm new to this forum. Started vaping 4 months ago.
> First vape was ijust 2, then evic vtc mini, then istick pico and now rx200 with a goblin mini tank. Haven't smoked a stinkie since I started vaping.
> 
> Loving the clouds and flavours way too much.
> 
> Hoosain


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a tremendous achievement. Great gear you got going there. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

Hoosain said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> So I'm new to this forum. Started vaping 4 months ago.
> First vape was ijust 2, then evic vtc mini, then istick pico and now rx200 with a goblin mini tank. Haven't smoked a stinkie since I started vaping.
> 
> Loving the clouds and flavours way too much.
> 
> Hoosain



Welcome @Hoosain 
Congrats on the vaping!
Enjoy the forum


----------



## shaunnadan

Hoosain said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> So I'm new to this forum. Started vaping 4 months ago.
> First vape was ijust 2, then evic vtc mini, then istick pico and now rx200 with a goblin mini tank. Haven't smoked a stinkie since I started vaping.
> 
> Loving the clouds and flavours way too much.
> 
> Hoosain



hey @Hoosain 

welcome to the forum and congrats on the 4 months of Vaping !!!!


----------



## Nas

Hi I'm Nas, I'm completely new to vaping. I bought my first Vape at VAPECON 2016 it's an EVic VTC Mini. 

I also entered the VapeKing raffle at VAPECON and won about 33 juices. Yaayyyy go me!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Nas said:


> Hi I'm Nas, I'm completely new to vaping. I bought my first Vape at VAPECON 2016 it's an EVic VTC Mini.
> 
> I also entered the VapeKing raffle at VAPECON and won about 33 juices. Yaayyyy go me!!!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on that awesome prize! Happy vaping.


----------



## Nas

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on that awesome prize! Happy vaping.



Thank you for your kind welcoming sir....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Nas said:


> Hi I'm Nas, I'm completely new to vaping. I bought my first Vape at VAPECON 2016 it's an EVic VTC Mini.
> 
> I also entered the VapeKing raffle at VAPECON and won about 33 juices. Yaayyyy go me!!!


welcome to the forum! @Nas 

that is an EPIC way to start your vaping lifestyle 

enjoy and please do share on what you think about those juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Nas said:


> Hi I'm Nas, I'm completely new to vaping. I bought my first Vape at VAPECON 2016 it's an EVic VTC Mini.
> 
> I also entered the VapeKing raffle at VAPECON and won about 33 juices. Yaayyyy go me!!!



Welcome @Nas, no doubt you will enjoy it here and congrats on that awesome prize. What A way to start your vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12

Salutations Everyone.

Local Vaal resident here and now studying at UP. I'm completely new to vaping and just recently bought the Eleaf iJust2, had it for about a week now.

Was constantly smoking Hubbly and just wanted something that produced better clouds and flavour.

Smoking 0mg, and wish to keep it that way! 

This is the start of my vaping journey and would love to share and experience it with this awesome forum.

Happy Vaping!
Vaponaut12

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Vaponaut12 said:


> Salutations Everyone.
> 
> Local Vaal resident here and now studying at UP. I'm completely new to vaping and just recently bought the Eleaf iJust2, had it for about a week now.
> 
> Was constantly smoking Hubbly and just wanted something that produced better clouds and flavour.
> 
> Smoking 0mg, and wish to keep it that way!
> 
> This is the start of my vaping journey and would love to share and experience it with this awesome forum.
> 
> Happy Vaping!
> Vaponaut12



greetings and salutations @Vaponaut12 !

welcome to the forum


----------



## Vaponaut12

shaunnadan said:


> greetings and salutations @Vaponaut12 !
> 
> welcome to the forum



Thanks A lot


----------



## Andre

Vaponaut12 said:


> Salutations Everyone.
> 
> Local Vaal resident here and now studying at UP. I'm completely new to vaping and just recently bought the Eleaf iJust2, had it for about a week now.
> 
> Was constantly smoking Hubbly and just wanted something that produced better clouds and flavour.
> 
> Smoking 0mg, and wish to keep it that way!
> 
> This is the start of my vaping journey and would love to share and experience it with this awesome forum.
> 
> Happy Vaping!
> Vaponaut12


Most welcome. Enjoy your vaping journey and keep us updated. Happy vaping.


----------



## Vaponaut12

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Enjoy your vaping journey and keep us updated. Happy vaping.


Thank you


----------



## Imtiaaz

Vaponaut12 said:


> Salutations Everyone.
> 
> Local Vaal resident here and now studying at UP. I'm completely new to vaping and just recently bought the Eleaf iJust2, had it for about a week now.
> 
> Was constantly smoking Hubbly and just wanted something that produced better clouds and flavour.
> 
> Smoking 0mg, and wish to keep it that way!
> 
> This is the start of my vaping journey and would love to share and experience it with this awesome forum.
> 
> Happy Vaping!
> Vaponaut12



Welcome @Vaponaut12 and more importantly WELCOME MY FELLOW CHELSEA FAN AHOO AHOO AHOO.

All the best on the vape journey buddy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members. Enjoy the friendliest forum around.


----------



## Huffapuff

Welcome @Nas and @Vaponaut12 to the best damn forum in the country

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVaper said:


> Welcome to all the new members. Enjoy the friendliest forum around.




Who you calling friendly get the fu#$ out of here... 
Sorry couldnt resist. You know i love you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper

Clouds4Days said:


> Who you calling friendly get the fu#$ out of here...
> Sorry couldnt resist. You know i love you




somebody loves me......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## The_o

Nas said:


> Hi I'm Nas, I'm completely new to vaping. I bought my first Vape at VAPECON 2016 it's an EVic VTC Mini.
> 
> I also entered the VapeKing raffle at VAPECON and won about 33 juices. Yaayyyy go me!!!


welcome Nas...and what a way to begin ur vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12

Imtiaaz said:


> Welcome @Vaponaut12 and more importantly WELCOME MY FELLOW CHELSEA FAN AHOO AHOO AHOO.
> 
> All the best on the vape journey buddy.



YAY a fellow Blues Fan!!!! Thanks for the welcome  Truly appreciated!


----------



## Vaponaut12

Huffapuff said:


> Welcome @Nas and @Vaponaut12 to the best damn forum in the country




Thanks a lot  From what i've seen, it is the best damn forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Damian7

Hey Everyone

I'm Damian,
i was a hardcore hubbly smoker until i started vaping about 2months ago and never looked back at a hubbly ever since, to amazed by the amount of flavor and clouds.
I started off with a Pico starter kit, soon i developed a interest in wanting to do my own builds and got myself a the tool kit with a 22mm Griffin RTA and wow i could not believe how much more enhanced the flavor was which then lead me to getting the Minikin 150w coupled to the Avocado 24 and recently got the Mage as well.

Awesome Forum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Damian7 said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I'm Damian,
> i was a hardcore hubbly smoker until i started vaping about 2months ago and never looked back at a hubbly ever since, to amazed by the amount of flavor and clouds.
> I started off with a Pico starter kit, soon i developed a interest in wanting to do my own builds and got myself a the tool kit with a 22mm Griffin RTA and wow i could not believe how much more enhanced the flavor was which then lead me to getting the Minikin 150w coupled to the Avocado 24 and recently got the Mage as well.
> 
> Awesome Forum!



hello @Damian7 

welcome to the forum !

from all of my mods the minikin is still my most favourite, lol

what build do you have in the avo ?


----------



## Damian7

shaunnadan said:


> hello @Damian7
> 
> welcome to the forum !
> 
> from all of my mods the minikin is still my most favourite, lol
> 
> what build do you have in the avo ?


Thanx bud, enjoying the Minikin,lol
I currently have some alien wire (0.3*0.8 +32g) 7wrap 0.22 ohm in the Avo


----------



## Erica

Hi Vapers! My name is Erica, I live in Richards Bay, KZN. I have been vaping for about 2 years now, a buddy of mine introduced it to my boyfriend and I and we've been hooked ever since, although I have to admit it was hard at first to leave the stinkies behind. I am a crazy fan of tobacco flavours, even though I'll vape just about anything. My current set up is the OBS Crius & Kooper Plus, but I am a huge SMOK fan! I have always been a huge fan of tanks, they have always been so convenient until I had to rewick them myself  so now I am moving on to drippers, for their insane taste and DIY. Love reading everyone's stories!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

Damian7 said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I'm Damian,
> i was a hardcore hubbly smoker until i started vaping about 2months ago and never looked back at a hubbly ever since, to amazed by the amount of flavor and clouds.
> I started off with a Pico starter kit, soon i developed a interest in wanting to do my own builds and got myself a the tool kit with a 22mm Griffin RTA and wow i could not believe how much more enhanced the flavor was which then lead me to getting the Minikin 150w coupled to the Avocado 24 and recently got the Mage as well.
> 
> Awesome Forum!


Hi and welcome to the forum @Damian7

Well done on quitting the stickies. 

The RBA (in my opinion) will always give better flavor than a commercial tank. 

Vape on

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Erica_TFM said:


> Hi Vapers! My name is Erica, I live in Richards Bay, KZN. I have been vaping for about 2 years now, a buddy of mine introduced it to my boyfriend and I and we've been hooked ever since, although I have to admit it was hard at first to leave the stinkies behind. I am a crazy fan of tobacco flavours, even though I'll vape just about anything. My current set up is the OBS Crius & Kooper Plus, but I am a huge SMOK fan! I have always been a huge fan of tanks, they have always been so convenient until I had to rewick them myself  so now I am moving on to drippers, for their insane taste and DIY. Love reading everyone's stories!



welcome @Erica_TFM 

congrats on the 2 years of vaping !

i used to live in Richards Bay once upon a time (but don't tell anybody) lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Damian7 said:


> Thanx bud, enjoying the Minikin,lol
> I currently have some alien wire (0.3*0.8 +32g) 7wrap 0.22 ohm in the Avo



sounds gooooood!


----------



## Damian7

shaunnadan said:


> sounds gooooood!


Any other good build suggestions for the avo maybe?


----------



## shaunnadan

Damian7 said:


> Any other good build suggestions for the avo maybe?



the avo can handle almost anything! my favourite is still good old fashioned parallel 24g 8wraps on a 3.5mm id


----------



## Andre

Erica_TFM said:


> Hi Vapers! My name is Erica, I live in Richards Bay, KZN. I have been vaping for about 2 years now, a buddy of mine introduced it to my boyfriend and I and we've been hooked ever since, although I have to admit it was hard at first to leave the stinkies behind. I am a crazy fan of tobacco flavours, even though I'll vape just about anything. My current set up is the OBS Crius & Kooper Plus, but I am a huge SMOK fan! I have always been a huge fan of tanks, they have always been so convenient until I had to rewick them myself  so now I am moving on to drippers, for their insane taste and DIY. Love reading everyone's stories!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. I am a huge fan of tobacco flavours too, which only DIY could satisfy for me. Check out this thread for some awesome tobacco recipes. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Damian7

shaunnadan said:


> the avo can handle almost anything! my favourite is still good old fashioned parallel 24g 8wraps on a 3.5mm id


@shaunnadan thanks! Will give that build a try sometime.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Erica

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. I am a huge fan of tobacco flavours too, which only DIY could satisfy for me. Check out this thread for some awesome tobacco recipes. Happy vaping.


Thanks! Will check it out right away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica

shaunnadan said:


> welcome @Erica_TFM
> 
> congrats on the 2 years of vaping !
> 
> i used to live in Richards Bay once upon a time (but don't tell anybody) lol



@shaunnadan Thanks! Yeah Richards Bay hasn't changed much except for the vaping community growing here ! It's insane how many vapers you find when driving and vaping with your windows down

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Erica_TFM said:


> @shaunnadan Thanks! Yeah Richards Bay hasn't changed much except for the vaping community growing here ! It's insane how many vapers you find when driving and vaping with your windows down



Vapers driving with their windows down.... fishing rods sticking out the other window

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dinxster

Hi there, I’m Dalene  

I’ve been part of the Valley Vapour team for almost a year now (@drew is my bro), and have decided to hop out from behind the scenes and introduce myself in the forum.

Looking forward to helping whenever possible, and being an active part of the Ecigssa community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Dinxster said:


> Hi there, I’m Dalene
> 
> I’ve been part of the Valley Vapour team for almost a year now (@drew is my bro), and have decided to hop out from behind the scenes and introduce myself in the forum.
> 
> Looking forward to helping whenever possible, and being an active part of the Ecigssa community.



hi @Dinxster 

welcome to the forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Dinxster said:


> Hi there, I’m Dalene
> 
> I’ve been part of the Valley Vapour team for almost a year now (@drew is my bro), and have decided to hop out from behind the scenes and introduce myself in the forum.
> 
> Looking forward to helping whenever possible, and being an active part of the Ecigssa community.



Welcome @Dinxster, I'm sure you will be able to help many people on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Imtiaaz said:


> Welcome @Dinxster, I'm sure you will be able to help many people on this forum.


Welcome @Dinxster I can say that she`s already helped me sort out a snafu with my first step into DIY. Thank you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Dinxster said:


> Hi there, I’m Dalene
> 
> I’ve been part of the Valley Vapour team for almost a year now (@drew is my bro), and have decided to hop out from behind the scenes and introduce myself in the forum.
> 
> Looking forward to helping whenever possible, and being an active part of the Ecigssa community.


Most welcome. Am sure we (my wallet at least) must have met behind your scenes at Valley Vapour! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Dinxster

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Am sure we (my wallet at least) must have met behind your scenes at Valley Vapour! Enjoy the forum.


Indeed we have  Thanks for the warm welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

Hey, Haaasit, hoelykit, Molweni, Sunbonaan.... etc etc.... Im Tockit and im a noob Vapor. been vaping for just over a month now and probably spent 3 weeks researching the topic before making my first purchase. This forum would always popup in my searches and i ended up reading threads here and there. Thought today i would register and further my Vaping knowledge by learning from the Pro's. Been a hookah smoker for a good couple of years and and decided to chuck it, Flavour off those pipes not the same it use to be. Hence why the change to Vaping.

The current Setup i have is the iJust S, black edition. Bought an extra tank with it, the Kangertech pro tank 4. Kind of a His and hers setup. The vrou is a smoker and she just cant get along with the eCigg, i think she just don't want to. Suites me fine because now i use the stock tank for fruit flavours and the pro tank for desert flavours.

Flavours im have/had. all 3mg besides 2
The E Liquid project
The Daddler - this one is all gone and is a winner for me, lovit. Definately getting this again.
Waffling Blue - about half way through the bottle and the jury is still out on this one

Mr Hardwicks
blueberry smackaroon - this one is all gone and is a winner for me, lovit. Definately getting this again.
Rasberry smackaroon - Got this one yesterday in 0mg. not a fan at all.

Vapour Chemistry
PB3 - started that one today so we will see how it goes. so far its not to bad.

Vape chef
banana creme also in 0 mg. not a fan

VapeMobs Max vg
Pappa Smurf - good ol classic that will always be in my kit
Mint candy - Gets a bit strong after a while so i now tend to mix it with other flavours sometimes.
Intense Mango - Really loving this one, Mango flavour for days.

Joos E Liqz
Falooda - Really enjoyed this one aswell, will definately have this one in my kit again 

So as the natural progression go  besides the continuous search for that one epic Flavour, Im already researching what my first variable wattage mod with RDA is going to be

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Dinxster said:


> Hi there, I’m Dalene
> 
> I’ve been part of the Valley Vapour team for almost a year now (@drew is my bro), and have decided to hop out from behind the scenes and introduce myself in the forum.
> 
> Looking forward to helping whenever possible, and being an active part of the Ecigssa community.



Hi and welcome Dalene - @Dinxster 
Was good to meet you at VapeCon!
Thanks for joining

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Welcome @Akash and @akashz_girlfriend
> Was lovely meeting you guys today
> All the best with the vaping and let us know how its going


Ok


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## NadeemV5

Silver said:


> Hi and welcome Dalene - @Dinxster
> Was good to meet you at VapeCon!
> Thanks for joining


Welcome Dalene...

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff

Welcome to the all the new peeps 
@Damian7, @Erica_TFM, @Dinxster and @Tockit. 
Read, share, ask questions, contribute and spread the word of vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tockit

Huffapuff said:


> Welcome to the all the new peeps
> @Damian7, @Erica_TFM, @Dinxster and @Tockit.
> Read, share, ask questions, contribute and spread the word of vaping.


Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Herco

Hey guys! I have been lurking on the forums for awhile and decided it is time to join!

I had a small vape a few years ago with 1 or 2 flavours but never really got into it. I started up again a few months ago and got a kangertech subtank nano. This weekend I mixed my first juices, which are currently steeping, and yesterday I got my first 'proper' tank. a Torando Nano. 

I hope to learn a lot and hopefully contribute to this amazing forum soon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Tockit said:


> Hey, Haaasit, hoelykit, Molweni, Sunbonaan.... etc etc.... Im Tockit and im a noob Vapor. been vaping for just over a month now and probably spent 3 weeks researching the topic before making my first purchase. This forum would always popup in my searches and i ended up reading threads here and there. Thought today i would register and further my Vaping knowledge by learning from the Pro's. Been a hookah smoker for a good couple of years and and decided to chuck it, Flavour off those pipes not the same it use to be. Hence why the change to Vaping.
> 
> The current Setup i have is the iJust S, black edition. Bought an extra tank with it, the Kangertech pro tank 4. Kind of a His and hers setup. The vrou is a smoker and she just cant get along with the eCigg, i think she just don't want to. Suites me fine because now i use the stock tank for fruit flavours and the pro tank for desert flavours.
> 
> Flavours im have/had. all 3mg besides 2
> The E Liquid project
> The Daddler - this one is all gone and is a winner for me, lovit. Definately getting this again.
> Waffling Blue - about half way through the bottle and the jury is still out on this one
> 
> Mr Hardwicks
> blueberry smackaroon - this one is all gone and is a winner for me, lovit. Definately getting this again.
> Rasberry smackaroon - Got this one yesterday in 0mg. not a fan at all.
> 
> Vapour Chemistry
> PB3 - started that one today so we will see how it goes. so far its not to bad.
> 
> Vape chef
> banana creme also in 0 mg. not a fan
> 
> VapeMobs Max vg
> Pappa Smurf - good ol classic that will always be in my kit
> Mint candy - Gets a bit strong after a while so i now tend to mix it with other flavours sometimes.
> Intense Mango - Really loving this one, Mango flavour for days.
> 
> Joos E Liqz
> Falooda - Really enjoyed this one aswell, will definately have this one in my kit again
> 
> So as the natural progression go  besides the continuous search for that one epic Flavour, Im already researching what my first variable wattage mod with RDA is going to be



Hey @Tockit

Welcome to The forum !

Those are some good juices you Have tried. Please keep it up and let us know how the search for that one epic flavour is


----------



## shaunnadan

Herco said:


> Hey guys! I have been lurking on the forums for awhile and decided it is time to join!
> 
> I had a small vape a few years ago with 1 or 2 flavours but never really got into it. I started up again a few months ago and got a kangertech subtank nano. This weekend I mixed my first juices, which are currently steeping, and yesterday I got my first 'proper' tank. a Torando Nano.
> 
> I hope to learn a lot and hopefully contribute to this amazing forum soon!



Welcome welcome welcome 
The tornado nano is an amazing tank !


----------



## Mark121m

With this Wismec rx2/3
Are ppl buying 2 batteries then later buying the 3rd to vape it with Unmarried batteries.

I'm sure it can be done.
But is it safe.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Mark121m said:


> With this Wismec rx2/3
> Are ppl buying 2 batteries then later buying the 3rd to vape it with Unmarried batteries.
> 
> I'm sure it can be done.
> But is it safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk



I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Vaporeon13

Hi everybody

My name is Rashaad, I'm from Cape Town and I've started vaping for about 2 weeks now. I'm still on the "stinkies" (I love that term for them), with the help of my ecig, have halved what I smoke.

I'm in the process of getting a decent device, then kicking the stinkies. Aiming to be off them come October. A month ago, I was smoking 22-25 a day, and I thought there was no way in hell I would ever quit! I've been smoking for 18 years and have tried almost all smoke cessation tricks, and this has been the first time I believe it will work.

This forum is awesome and everything good I know about vaping has been learnt here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaporeon13 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> My name is Rashaad, I'm from Cape Town and I've started vaping for about 2 weeks now. I'm still on the "stinkies" (I love that term for them), with the help of my ecig, have halved what I smoke.
> 
> I'm in the process of getting a decent device, then kicking the stinkies. Aiming to be off them come October. A month ago, I was smoking 22-25 a day, and I thought there was no way in hell I would ever quit! I've been smoking for 18 years and have tried almost all smoke cessation tricks, and this has been the first time I believe it will work.
> 
> This forum is awesome and everything good I know about vaping has been learnt here.



Awesome @Vaporeon13! You are so lucky to be about to start your most awesome journey of kicking the stinkies habit! You have an wonderful journey ahead of you as you discover the joys of vaping and just how much better you feel as you shake off the grip of the coffin nails... in no time at all you will start to taste food again... and just for the record Lettuce does have a taste... you don't know that yet but my guess somewhere around the 1 month mark of being stinkie free you will grab a lettuce leaf and take a bite and you will go Mmmmmm...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Trevashen said:


> Hi all
> Been browsing this forum for a few days, with the hope of educating myself in the vaping world
> Been a member of SaGamer for a good few years, and noticed quite a few fimiliar names.
> 
> My story
> I started vaping 3 years ago (on the Twisp Clearo), and enjoyed it for almost two years, before upgrading to an Evolution Vape alternative. A few months back, I purchased an Ego AIO devices, of which is my daily Vape. The Ego however, does not do it for me any longer. I came across the Kangertech Top Box and Kbox 160 + Protank 4 (tested at my local Vape shop), and vaping these are in a different world, compared to what I'm used to.
> I've browsed the classified section, to kinda gauge what is popular and trustworthy ... And boy is it hard to come to a conclusion. I have no clue about the difference in high wattage mods and RBA coils ... But slowly reading up on it.
> 
> When I started out vaping, I didn't want to make it a hobby, and still don't intend to. Just looking for a good device that would satisfy my vaping needs. With this said, and looking at the classified section ... This might change
> 
> Apologies for the long intro
> But how would you guys rate the new Kbox 160 and Protank 4 combo ?
> Is it a good buy ?
> Should I have the need to experiment with different atomizers, would this mod be sufficient ?
> Any help, advice would be much appreciated.


@Trevashen welcome to the forum, I think you'll do well with that setup.


----------



## kev mac

Vaporeon13 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> My name is Rashaad, I'm from Cape Town and I've started vaping for about 2 weeks now. I'm still on the "stinkies" (I love that term for them), with the help of my ecig, have halved what I smoke.
> 
> I'm in the process of getting a decent device, then kicking the stinkies. Aiming to be off them come October. A month ago, I was smoking 22-25 a day, and I thought there was no way in hell I would ever quit! I've been smoking for 18 years and have tried almost all smoke cessation tricks, and this has been the first time I believe it will work.
> 
> This forum is awesome and everything good I know about vaping has been learnt here.


@Vaporeon13 , good luck to you.I smoked almost 50 yrs.and got to 0 cigs and now I'd take a vape over a cigarette even if they were safe.I bet you'll get there also.Any thing you need to know is at the tip of your fingers on ecigssa.


----------



## kev mac

Faheem777 said:


> Hi All
> 
> It's been 3 years now that I've given up smoking!  Initially was using the Twisp Clearo device and recently moved over to the Vaporesso Target Mini and absolutely loving it.
> 
> Cheers!


@Faheem777 Way to go and welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

ChrisB said:


> Hi everybody, this is Chris Banning from Toronto Canada, its my pleasure to be a member of this forum, seven-year experience of smoking and I finally decided to give vaping a try three months ago, and now I find myself loving this stuff in deep. Hope I can get more useful information from here. It is being an honor with you.


@ChrisB great to see a member from the great white north.Leafs fan by any chance?


----------



## kev mac

scoobz707 said:


> Howzit people,
> 
> My name is Shuaib, I have been vaping for about 2 months now. I havent smoke a cancer stick for about 1 month .
> My wife is really happy she doesnt have to kiss a ashtray anymore........Thats a big bonus.
> Currently my mod is a Koopor 200w plus with a Avacado, flavour in the tank is Foggys Famous sauce ( if there is any left cause the avacado is a drinker)
> I am currently studying mech mods and how to be safe using them.
> I work for Mercedes Benz so if any one wants to buy a New Mercedes Benz call me, ill throw in a free flavor.


@scoobz707 welcome.You can get a great vape on mech's and the forum is the place to learn some good choices and how to use them safely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Wat up lovely people. I've been cruising around here for a couple of weeks and decided to kick the stinkies for good this time...
> 
> I went out and got me a lovely black pico/melo3 mini combo and after 3 days, tried my camels again. Was so disappointed that I gave that half pack remaining to the car guard after supper. Looks like I will not be returning to those things on a permanent basis.
> 
> So far so good. I am amazed at how well this is working out for me and I hope this forum and this thread will help others make this decision too.
> 
> Looks like I came into the game at just the right time as I will be running low on juice just before vapecon. ￼


@Atsbitscrisp wow that name is a mouthful! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Werries

Hi!! My name is Werner. I finally decided to join the forum!! I've been vaping for about four years now. I started vaping because I liked the taste of the vapour. I don't smoke, did not smoke and I will never smoke because of the awfull taste and smell. Looking forward to continue my journey with you guys.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dinxster

Herco said:


> Hey guys! I have been lurking on the forums for awhile and decided it is time to join!
> 
> I had a small vape a few years ago with 1 or 2 flavours but never really got into it. I started up again a few months ago and got a kangertech subtank nano. This weekend I mixed my first juices, which are currently steeping, and yesterday I got my first 'proper' tank. a Torando Nano.
> 
> I hope to learn a lot and hopefully contribute to this amazing forum soon!



Welcome  

Awesome - you mixed your first batch of DIY juice! You'll always remember your first - what type flavours did you go for? Fruit-y, dessert-y, tobacco-y?


----------



## shaunnadan

Werries said:


> Hi!! My name is Werner. I finally decided to join the forum!! I've been vaping for about four years now. I started vaping because I liked the taste of the vapour. I don't smoke, did not smoke and I will never smoke because of the awfull taste and smell. Looking forward to continue my journey with you guys.



Hi 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Coenie de Beer

Hi. Im Coenie. Been vaping for about 10 months. Ive been using tapatalk for about 2 years never registered. Now I have . Howzit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Coenie de Beer said:


> Hi. Im Coenie. Been vaping for about 10 months. Ive been using tapatalk for about 2 years never registered. Now I have . Howzit



Hwsit @Coenie de Beer 

Congrats on registering


----------



## KevE

Hi All,

My name is Kevin and i'm in the Mother City. After lurking for a bit and seeing what the community was like i thought i'd join . 

I'm here for all the info and to find some good deals that will help me kick the odd stinkie for good, especially after a few drinks . 

Mods i currently use are the rx200s & pico with limitless plus, nautilus x, uwell crown & melo 3 tanks but yet to find my perfect vape.

Thanks for reading,
Kev

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tockit

shaunnadan said:


> Hey @Tockit
> 
> Welcome to The forum !
> 
> Those are some good juices you Have tried. Please keep it up and let us know how the search for that one epic flavour is


Thanks shaun I will do so.


----------



## shaunnadan

KevE said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Kevin and i'm in the Mother City. After lurking for a bit and seeing what the community was like i thought i'd join .
> 
> I'm here for all the info and to find some good deals that will help me kick the odd stinkie for good, especially after a few drinks .
> 
> Mods i currently use are the rx200s & pico with limitless plus, nautilus x, uwell crown & melo 3 tanks but yet to find my perfect vape.
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> Kev



Welcome Kevin 

Hope you can find your perfect vape , there's a ton of information here and great deals from our vendors


----------



## Mark121m

KevE said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Kevin and i'm in the Mother City. After lurking for a bit and seeing what the community was like i thought i'd join .
> 
> I'm here for all the info and to find some good deals that will help me kick the odd stinkie for good, especially after a few drinks .
> 
> Mods i currently use are the rx200s & pico with limitless plus, nautilus x, uwell crown & melo 3 tanks but yet to find my perfect vape.
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> Kev


Welcome to the family.

This is a wicked community a wealth of knowledge here


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KevE said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Kevin and i'm in the Mother City. After lurking for a bit and seeing what the community was like i thought i'd join .
> I'm here for all the info and to find some good deals that will help me kick the odd stinkie for good, especially after a few drinks .
> Mods i currently use are the rx200s & pico with limitless plus, nautilus x, uwell crown & melo 3 tanks but yet to find my perfect vape.



Hi Kev... a very warm welcome to the forum and glad you dived in... give us some idea of what kind of vape you are looking for and maybe we can make some suggestions... I see you have both mouth to lung (MTL - Tight Draw) and Lung (Wide open airflow)... which do you prefer?

Have you tried a 0.6Ω Stainless steel ceramic Vaporesso cCell coil in your Melo 3 yet? It adds another dimension to the vape and the flavour is excellent and the coil lasts pretty well.


----------



## KevE

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!

@Rob Fisher - 
It depends on where i am and what i'm doing. When at work, in the company of others or even watching a movie i'd rather not blow huge clouds and so i tend to stick with the nautilus x. I am not averse to airy lung hits which i do enjoy for a bit of a change up but i tend to really like somewhat of a restricted draw. 
I have no interest i blowing huge clouds unless its the dense flavorful kind. It's really all about flavor for me. 

I am currently using the 0.6 cCell coils in the melo3 and they are so much better than the standard coils. The standard crown coils i also find pretty damn flavorful. I'm unsure of the limitless plus, it's a recent purchase and i need to try a few more builds.

Currently in my basket: 
- kayfun mini v3 (clone for now), 
- serpent mini (must buy i think)
- goblin mini v3 (waiting for more reviews)
- RDA ???

All advice and alternates for my basket is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Kev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KevE said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome guys!
> 
> @Rob Fisher -
> It depends on where i am and what i'm doing. When at work, in the company of others or even watching a movie i'd rather not blow huge clouds and so i tend to stick with the nautilus x. I am not averse to airy lung hits which i do enjoy for a bit of a change up but i tend to really like somewhat of a restricted draw.
> I have no interest i blowing huge clouds unless its the dense flavorful kind. It's really all about flavor for me.
> 
> I am currently using the 0.6 cCell coils in the melo3 and they are so much better than the standard coils. The standard crown coils i also find pretty damn flavorful. I'm unsure of the limitless plus, it's a recent purchase and i need to try a few more builds.
> 
> Currently in my basket:
> - kayfun mini v3 (clone for now),
> - serpent mini (must buy i think)
> - goblin mini v3 (waiting for more reviews)
> - RDA ???
> 
> All advice and alternates for my basket is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Kev



@KevE you seem to be well on your way... probably the latest best buy is the Serpent Mini 25 if you are happy to rebuild your own coils... just remember you will need a mod that will take the 25mm size... the Minikin just fits with a very small overhang but it's bearable... the HotCig R150 also handles the 25mm tank no problem.

Check out this thread. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm.t26488/

The Melo 3 with cCell is a really good tank and takes a lot to beat it's ease of use, simplicity and flavour as you have found out.

Waiting for a review on the Goblin Mini 3 is the right idea... I know a lot of people love thier Gobins but I must say I have never been a big fan... hopefully version 3 may be better for me too.


----------



## Huffapuff

Hi @KevE welcome to the forum. It's great to see another Capetonian here 

I've found that a solid tobacco juice helps a lot when drinking to avoid reaching for an analog - if that's your thing give it a go next time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mark121m

KevE said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome guys!
> 
> @Rob Fisher -
> It depends on where i am and what i'm doing. When at work, in the company of others or even watching a movie i'd rather not blow huge clouds and so i tend to stick with the nautilus x. I am not averse to airy lung hits which i do enjoy for a bit of a change up but i tend to really like somewhat of a restricted draw.
> I have no interest i blowing huge clouds unless its the dense flavorful kind. It's really all about flavor for me.
> 
> I am currently using the 0.6 cCell coils in the melo3 and they are so much better than the standard coils. The standard crown coils i also find pretty damn flavorful. I'm unsure of the limitless plus, it's a recent purchase and i need to try a few more builds.
> 
> Currently in my basket:
> - kayfun mini v3 (clone for now),
> - serpent mini (must buy i think)
> - goblin mini v3 (waiting for more reviews)
> - RDA ???
> 
> All advice and alternates for my basket is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Kev


Serpent mini for sure is a good buy. I know a retailer selling on for almost nothing.

Awaiting for Goblin Mini V3.
Really excited.

I'm using a Goblin V2 and Eagle RTBA.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Wanted to say a warm welcome to the members that have joined recently
And wishing you all the best with your vaoing journeys. 

May you discover what type of vaping setups you enjoy and find the magical juices that please your taste buds.

Feel free to ask questions as you go along. There are many helpful and experienced vapers here 

Enjoy your stay

@Tockit, @Herco, @Vaporeon13, @Werries, @Coenie de Beer, @KevE


----------



## KevE

Huffapuff said:


> Hi @KevE welcome to the forum. It's great to see another Capetonian here
> 
> I've found that a solid tobacco juice helps a lot when drinking to avoid reaching for an analog - if that's your thing give it a go next time.



I vape 3mg but recently discovered upping the nicotine to 6mg does the trick(..mostly) when having a drink.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KavZ

Yo everyone. I'm KavZ(Kavir). Based in Weltevreden Park and want to make the whole West Rand smoke up (With Vape at least). lol. New to the screne and been hunting for a device for a while now. Now sure what I might get but will see how it goes.

Kavir

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

@KavZ and @KevE ....... welcome to Ecigssa.
May you find a home amongst the diversity of knowledge you have wisely chosen to surround yourself with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

KavZ said:


> Yo everyone. I'm KavZ(Kavir). Based in Weltevreden Park and want to make the whole West Rand smoke up (With Vape at least). lol. New to the screne and been hunting for a device for a while now. Now sure what I might get but will see how it goes.
> 
> Kavir


@KavZ 

welcome to the forum


----------



## KavZ

@KZOR Thanks man. Just pushing hard on the research so I buy the best product for myself.


----------



## KavZ

@shaunnadan Thanks bro. This is going to be insane. Seems like there is a massive community in SA. Need to troll the forsale forum and see what I can run into. lol


----------



## Huffapuff

Howzit @KavZ, welcome and happy hunting


----------



## Anneries

Hi Guys, 
Quick back story, used to smoke until two and a half years ago when my daughter was born, then quit with the help of Twisp. Eventually even quit that. Then due to a lot of crap, started smoking again in December 2015, until a month and a half ago when my brother loan me his IJust2 with a Goblin mini V2 on top, quit smoking again, now on vape only. For our wedding anniversary 20th of Last month bought my wife her own Ijust 2 with a Serpent mini on and a iPower for myself. Now I am looking for my own RTA, preferably a Goblin v2 (since my brother took is back, haha). Currently have a Crius V3 on my mod. 

Must say I am impressed with the community of vapers in South Africa and hope to learn alot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Anneries said:


> Hi Guys,
> Quick back story, used to smoke until two and a half years ago when my daughter was born, then quit with the help of Twisp. Eventually even quit that. Then due to a lot of crap, started smoking again in December 2015, until a month and a half ago when my brother loan me his IJust2 with a Goblin mini V2 on top, quit smoking again, now on vape only. For our wedding anniversary 20th of Last month bought my wife her own Ijust 2 with a Serpent mini on and a iPower for myself. Now I am looking for my own RTA, preferably a Goblin v2 (since my brother took is back, haha). Currently have a Crius V3 on my mod.
> 
> Must say I am impressed with the community of vapers in South Africa and hope to learn alot.



hi @Anneries 

welcome to the forum and congrats on quitting !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebelial

Hi guys,

Total n0ob here. Recently started vaping and I'm really enjoying it a lot. Just came to say Hi and looking forward to vaping and its community. Currently on istick tc 60w. - for now

As a smoker I was on 1.5 to 2 packs a day. Within a day I was able to cut down to maybe 5 awful cigs a day.(the rest will be cut out in due time.) My wheezing stopped after day 2 of vaping. So I'd say vaping is the way forward for me.

Anyhow looking forward to using this forum for all the vape goodies and info

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Zebelial said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Total n0ob here. Recently started vaping and I'm really enjoying it a lot. Just came to say Hi and looking forward to vaping and its community. Currently on istick tc 60w. - for now
> 
> As a smoker I was on 1.5 to 2 packs a day. Within a day I was able to cut down to maybe 5 awful cigs a day.(the rest will be cut out in due time.) My wheezing stopped after day 2 of vaping. So I'd say vaping is the way forward for me.
> 
> Anyhow looking forward to using this forum for all the vape goodies and info


Most welcome to the forum. Take your own good time to kick that stinky habit - vaping will make it much easier and you are off to a great start. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Huffapuff

Welcome @Anneries and @Zebelial 

That makes vaping 2, smoking 0. Keep it up guys.


----------



## Silver

Zebelial said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Total n0ob here. Recently started vaping and I'm really enjoying it a lot. Just came to say Hi and looking forward to vaping and its community. Currently on istick tc 60w. - for now
> 
> As a smoker I was on 1.5 to 2 packs a day. Within a day I was able to cut down to maybe 5 awful cigs a day.(the rest will be cut out in due time.) My wheezing stopped after day 2 of vaping. So I'd say vaping is the way forward for me.
> 
> Anyhow looking forward to using this forum for all the vape goodies and info



Welcome officially @Zebelial 
Congrats on the vaping - you are doing a great thing!
Wishing you all the best for your journey ahead
Enjoy your stay here - we have a great place


----------



## shaunnadan

Zebelial said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Total n0ob here. Recently started vaping and I'm really enjoying it a lot. Just came to say Hi and looking forward to vaping and its community. Currently on istick tc 60w. - for now
> 
> As a smoker I was on 1.5 to 2 packs a day. Within a day I was able to cut down to maybe 5 awful cigs a day.(the rest will be cut out in due time.) My wheezing stopped after day 2 of vaping. So I'd say vaping is the way forward for me.
> 
> Anyhow looking forward to using this forum for all the vape goodies and info



@Zebelial

welcome to the forum !

when i quit smoking i was on 1.5 packs a day as well. the best thing is to keep a positive attitude, know that you're doing this firstly for yourself and to take things 1 day at a time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

@Zebelial
Welcome


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Zebelial . Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Hi guys,

My name is Strontium and I am an alc.......wait that's a different group.

Anyway, been a smoker for about 28yrs, a pack a day. Walked past a Twisp kiosk last year September, bought a Edge and haven't smoked since, although I do still love the smell of a ciggie . 
Then two weeks ago, I walked past Vape Cartel and got snagged by Ryan, who somehow managed to get me to buy a Istick Pico and well now I'm hooked.

That is all

Oh yeah, almost forgot, how do I put in those blue @ hyperlinks that everyone uses when talking to someone?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Glytch

Strontium said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Strontium and I am an alc.......wait that's a different group.
> 
> Anyway, been a smoker for about 28yrs, a pack a day. Walked past a Twisp kiosk last year September, bought a Edge and haven't smoked since, although I do still love the smell of a ciggie .
> Then two weeks ago, I walked past Vape Cartel and got snagged by Ryan, who somehow managed to get me to buy a Istick Pico and well now I'm hooked.
> 
> That is all
> 
> Oh yeah, almost forgot, how do I put in those blue @ hyperlinks that everyone uses when talking to someone?



Hey @Strontium. Welcome to the forum. I also moved from an Edge to an iStick Pico and really enjoying it.

As for the mentions... start typing @ and then a few letters of the name and a list should pop up (just like FB or Twitter). Then click the name you want.

If you're using Tappatalk you need to type the name in manually... you won't get the popup list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Strontium said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Strontium and I am an alc.......wait that's a different group.
> 
> Anyway, been a smoker for about 28yrs, a pack a day. Walked past a Twisp kiosk last year September, bought a Edge and haven't smoked since, although I do still love the smell of a ciggie .
> Then two weeks ago, I walked past Vape Cartel and got snagged by Ryan, who somehow managed to get me to buy a Istick Pico and well now I'm hooked.
> 
> That is all
> 
> Oh yeah, almost forgot, how do I put in those blue @ hyperlinks that everyone uses when talking to someone?


Hey @Strontium 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Strontium

@Glytch thanks bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Dude @Strontium


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Howzit. SmokeyJoe here. Been vaping for about 4 years, DIYing for about 2 years. Started off with twisp like most people and currently running subtank on a sigelei. Upgrading soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit. SmokeyJoe here. Been vaping for about 4 years, DIYing for about 2 years. Started off with twisp like most people and currently running subtank on a sigelei. Upgrading soon


Most welcome veteran of vape. Looking forward to your contributions. Happy vaping.


----------



## shaunnadan

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit. SmokeyJoe here. Been vaping for about 4 years, DIYing for about 2 years. Started off with twisp like most people and currently running subtank on a sigelei. Upgrading soon



Hello @SmokeyJoe 

Wow! 4 years is a serious accomplishment ! 

Welcome to the forum , we are welcome to have you here


----------



## Zak1

Hi Guys n Gals,
Noob here from P-town.
Started vaping about 3 months ago with a iStick Pico 'cause I thought it would be less expensive than cigs... surprise; so I started mixing and coil building in the first week. Now a nice hobby... and much cheaper!... + healthier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Howzit good people.
Ruwaid is the name and i just joined the forum today. Looking forward to learning more about the world of vaping and willing to share my experiences as well. I am a complete noob at this and have been vaping for about a month now. Started off with an Eleaf iStick 40w mod with a Melo 2 tank. swopped that tank between a 80w Anyvape mod as well. Today i sold the Eleaf and tank and just got a SMOK TFV8 Cloud Beast. Looking for a mod now to run this and hopefully start vaping. Thanks guys
Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Welcome to both @Zak1 and @Ruwaid ! Hope you guys enjoy your time with us

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

Welcome @Zak1, @SmokeyJoe and @Ruwaid, sure you guys will enjoy it here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Thank you guys!!


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members. Nice to see the community grow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

A warm welcome to the newcomers @Strontium, @SmokeyJoe and @Zak1  Looking forward to seeing all your contributions to the best damn vaping forum in the world!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Zak1

Thank y'all... here's to hunting for the perfect coil and flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hotbox

Hi I'm Adam αη∂ vaping ƒ☺я about 4 months now. From sunny Durban.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Hotbox said:


> Hi I'm Adam αη∂ vaping ƒ☺я about 4 months now. From sunny Durban.


Hi Adam! I think there's something wrong with your keyboard!  Welcome to the forums! Always nice to see another Durbanite, you must PM @Sickboy77 if you're keen on joining the Durban whatsapp group. And there is a juice launch in Kloof this Saturday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Zak1 said:


> Hi Guys n Gals,
> Noob here from P-town.
> Started vaping about 3 months ago with a iStick Pico 'cause I thought it would be less expensive than cigs... surprise; so I started mixing and coil building in the first week. Now a nice hobby... and much cheaper!... + healthier.



hey @Zak1 

I still think it's cheaper than cigs.... at least that's what I tell the wifey 

welcome to the forum !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Ruwaid said:


> Howzit good people.
> Ruwaid is the name and i just joined the forum today. Looking forward to learning more about the world of vaping and willing to share my experiences as well. I am a complete noob at this and have been vaping for about a month now. Started off with an Eleaf iStick 40w mod with a Melo 2 tank. swopped that tank between a 80w Anyvape mod as well. Today i sold the Eleaf and tank and just got a SMOK TFV8 Cloud Beast. Looking for a mod now to run this and hopefully start vaping. Thanks guys
> Cheers



hi @Ruwaid 

thanks for joining, we glad to have you here


----------



## shaunnadan

Hotbox said:


> Hi I'm Adam αη∂ vaping ƒ☺я about 4 months now. From sunny Durban.



h! @Hotbox 

w3lc0m3 t0 th3 f0rum

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Coldfront

hi there i'm Dylan been vaping since feb this year thanks to getting a job at a vape bar in Roodepoort, i've had an amazing journey regarding vape, how its changed my life and saved my lungs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Coldfront said:


> hi there i'm Dylan been vaping since feb this year thanks to getting a job at a vape bar in Roodepoort, i've had an amazing journey regarding vape, how its changed my life and saved my lungs



Howzit Dylan. Where in Roodepoort? I didnt know there was a vape bar there?


----------



## Coldfront

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit Dylan. Where in Roodepoort? I didnt know there was a vape bar there?


hi smokeyjoe its in rockcottage centre called the vape bar, heres our facebook page for more infohttps://www.facebook.com/TheVapeBar1/?fref=ts


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Coldfront said:


> hi smokeyjoe its in rockcottage centre called the vape bar, heres our facebook page for more infohttps://www.facebook.com/TheVapeBar1/?fref=ts



Awesome thanks bud, ill go check it out. Will save me time driving all the way to Randburg


----------



## Huffapuff

Welcome @Coldfront - what an awesome job you have. Maybe you'll let us know if some gear just happens to "fall off the back of the truck" yeah?


----------



## Coldfront

SmokeyJoe said:


> Awesome thanks bud, ill go check it out. Will save me time driving all the way to Randburg


we currently in a bottle store called overland liquors


----------



## Coldfront

Huffapuff said:


> Welcome @Coldfront - what an awesome job you have. Maybe you'll let us know if some gear just happens to "fall off the back of the truck" yeah?


haha nice one, what ive heard through the grape vine itll be a few smok devices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the new recent members

Congrats on the vaping and wishing you all the very best with your vaping journeys ahead!

Enjoy your stay, we have a great place here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stehan

*Yo Peepz*! Im Stehan, was a smoker back in the day, but only started vaping a few weeks ago.
I tasted a friends vape and just needed to get one for that amazing flavour and clouds! so I did my research and ordered my stuff online, and while waiting(was the longest month of my life!!) I schooled myself on ohm's law and how to build and wick and also started diy juice.
So now im sitting on an rx200 with avo24 aswell as aromamizer v2 and 3x sony vtc5's. nice to meet everyone and nice forum! thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

stehan said:


> *Yo Peepz*! Im Stehan, was a smoker back in the day, but only started vaping a few weeks ago.
> I tasted a friends vape and just needed to get one for that amazing flavour and clouds! so I did my research and ordered my stuff online, and while waiting(was the longest month of my life!!) I schooled myself on ohm's law and how to build and wick and also started diy juice.
> So now im sitting on an rx200 with avo24 aswell as aromamizer v2 and 3x sony vtc5's. nice to meet everyone and nice forum! thanks guys!



Welcome @stehan 
Seen some of your posts before, thanks for the intro
Great gear!
Now you need a cool avatar pic to brighten up your forum profile 
Enjoy


----------



## Anneries

Welcome to all new members! Joining this forum is the second best thing you could do after starting to vape. Honestly the help and assistance I have received since joining is out of this world. I have never been on such a positive and active forum in any of my hobbies. 



Anneries said:


> Now I am looking for my own RTA



And now thanks to a very friendly forum member I am the proud owner of a Gemini RTA, now I have to wait until the end of the day to start playing with this new toy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

Hi guys. First time posting on the forum but I've been researching off here for a week or two on what mod to purchase. I started off my vaping with a twisp which got me off cigarettes.now I've upgraded to cuboid and uwell crown. Looking forward to learning more about vaping on the forum especially temperature control. Can't wait to make some some big clouds.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moolz

Moolz from Sunninghill. Was never a heavy cigarette smoker (except when drinking). Figured I'd try out vaping.
I bought my Subox mini about a 8 months ago and hardly ever used it. Recently started vaping a lot more and figured it was time to get a better feel for building my own coils etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Renoster

Hey fellow vapors, I'm from klerksdorp, i started vaping 3weeks ago, using the rx200s with tfv8, already building coils and making diy juice. Never touched or had the desire to smoke stinkies after 9years as i am extremely impressed and happy with vaping.. thank you have a great vaping day everyone...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## boxerulez

Renoster said:


> Hey fellow vapors, I'm from klerksdorp, i started vaping 3weeks ago, using the rx200s with tfv8, already building coils and making diy juice. Never touched or had the desire to smoke stinkies after 9years as i am extremely impressed and happy with vaping.. thank you have a great vaping day everyone...



Good on ya @Renoster 

Welcome. This is by far the best place for us vapers to converse be it on point or off topic. Love this place. No clicks, no politics, just good old fashioned helpmekaar!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Hi guys. First time posting on the forum but I've been researching off here for a week or two on what mod to purchase. I started off my vaping with a twisp which got me off cigarettes.now I've upgraded to cuboid and uwell crown. Looking forward to learning more about vaping on the forum especially temperature control. Can't wait to make some some big clouds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


hi @Monkey.D.Luffy 

welcome to the forum

temp control is very interesting, especially the development of the newer mods and wire types.

hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Renoster

boxerulez said:


> Good on ya @Renoster
> 
> Welcome. This is by far the best place for us vapers to converse be it on point or off topic. Love this place. No clicks, no politics, just good old fashioned helpmekaar!


Thank you, im sure ill have a great time improving my vape experience, and meeting new vapers!


----------



## shaunnadan

Moolz said:


> Moolz from Sunninghill. Was never a heavy cigarette smoker (except when drinking). Figured I'd try out vaping.
> I bought my Subox mini about a 8 months ago and hardly ever used it. Recently started vaping a lot more and figured it was time to get a better feel for building my own coils etc.



hello @Moolz 

glad to hear you have dusted off that subox mini and are getting into the exciting world or rebuildables

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Renoster said:


> Hey fellow vapors, I'm from klerksdorp, i started vaping 3weeks ago, using the rx200s with tfv8, already building coils and making diy juice. Never touched or had the desire to smoke stinkies after 9years as i am extremely impressed and happy with vaping.. thank you have a great vaping day everyone...



hwzit @Renoster from the far wastrand !

welcome to the forum


----------



## Renoster

shaunnadan said:


> hwzit @Renoster from the far wastrand !
> 
> welcome to the forum


Thanx! I already feel welcome!


----------



## Vaponaut12

Welcome to the best forum ever @KevE, @Coenie de Beer, @Werries, @Vaporeon13, @Tockit , @Herco !

Glad you can share your vaping journey with us! Will be excited to hear about it progresses!

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

shaunnadan said:


> hi @Monkey.D.Luffy
> 
> welcome to the forum
> 
> temp control is very interesting, especially the development of the newer mods and wire types.
> 
> hope you enjoy your stay


My first day and I'm loving my uwell crown and cuboid set up. Never new vaping could be so tasty 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Hi guys. First time posting on the forum but I've been researching off here for a week or two on what mod to purchase. I started off my vaping with a twisp which got me off cigarettes.now I've upgraded to cuboid and uwell crown. Looking forward to learning more about vaping on the forum especially temperature control. Can't wait to make some some big clouds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Monkey.D.Luffy 
Wishing you all the best for your vape journey!
Enjoy your stay and enjoy the clouds


----------



## Silver

Moolz said:


> Moolz from Sunninghill. Was never a heavy cigarette smoker (except when drinking). Figured I'd try out vaping.
> I bought my Subox mini about a 8 months ago and hardly ever used it. Recently started vaping a lot more and figured it was time to get a better feel for building my own coils etc.



Welcome @Moolz 
Nothing beats vaping on your own coil and customising it to your preference.
All the best and enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Renoster said:


> Hey fellow vapors, I'm from klerksdorp, i started vaping 3weeks ago, using the rx200s with tfv8, already building coils and making diy juice. Never touched or had the desire to smoke stinkies after 9years as i am extremely impressed and happy with vaping.. thank you have a great vaping day everyone...



Welcome to the forum @Renoster
Congrats on the vaping!

Wow, RX200s, TFV8, building coils and making DIY juice - in just 3 weeks!

*You are giving it horns!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Renoster

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Renoster
> Congrats on the vaping!
> 
> Wow, RX200s, TFV8, building coils and making DIY juice - in just 3 weeks!
> 
> *You are giving it horns!*
> 
> View attachment 68766


Hahaha thanx!! Reviews and research came in handy.. And proud to say that my first coil did not leak and worked fine! Thanx this looks like a wonderfull forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Nice to see so many new faces in one day, welcome @Monkey.D.Luffy, @Moolz and @Renoster 

And great to "meet" you on the forum @stehan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Hi All! Married with a fantastic son (15yrs). I have smoked (and currently still do ) for the past 30 years. I'm always getting bugged by my son to give up and have now made conscious decision to do so. Bought a lovely little iStick power nano kit last Saturday and have been experimenting with juices this last week. I hope, with a little advice, to give up the stinkies soon!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Asterix said:


> Hi All! Married with a fantastic son (15yrs). I have smoked (and currently still do ) for the past 30 years. I'm always getting bugged by my son to give up and have now made conscious decision to do so. Bought a lovely little iStick power nano kit last Saturday and have been experimenting with juices this last week. I hope, with a little advice, to give up the stinkies soon!!



Welcome to the forum @Asterix 
I like the forum name and avatar!

Congrats on the decision to quit the stinkies. Half the battle is won!
Finding the right juices that you love is a very important part - wishing you all the best with that.
Shout if you have any questions.
Don't worry, you will be able to give up the stinkies soon 
Enjoy


----------



## SAVaper

Asterix said:


> Hi All! Married with a fantastic son (15yrs). I have smoked (and currently still do ) for the past 30 years. I'm always getting bugged by my son to give up and have now made conscious decision to do so. Bought a lovely little iStick power nano kit last Saturday and have been experimenting with juices this last week. I hope, with a little advice, to give up the stinkies soon!!



Awesome and welcome.
Best decision you have ever made and if you get past the initial "getting used to" you will not regret it. Vaping is the VERY BEST way of quitting. Keep experimenting on the juice until you find the one that will get you to stop smoking. Then just enjoy.
Good luck and ask away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Welcome @Asterix, you've made the best choice ever to quit smoking - the first step has been taken and it's just a matter of time until you're stinky free!


----------



## Sinsational

Hi everyone 
I started vaping to get off the cigarettes. It's been about 2 months now and really enjoying vaping. Even converted a few colleagues at work. I don't crave for cigs and still vaping on. Just trying to find a really good all day vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Sinsational said:


> Hi everyone
> I started vaping to get off the cigarettes. It's been about 2 months now and really enjoying vaping. Even converted a few colleagues at work. I don't crave for cigs and still vaping on. Just trying to find a really good all day vape



Welcome to the forum @Sinsational 
Congrats on the vaping and the two months! And on converting your colleagues
Finding your favourite juices can be a long, tough and expensive journey
Try sample as many as you can and make use of the juice reviews in the Reviews section on the forum for some ideas. 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Sinsational . Enjoy your stay!


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum:
@stehan 
@Monkey.D.Luffy 
@Moolz 
@Renoster 
@Asterix 
@Sinsational 

This is really a great place to be. Folks here are really helpful, patient and have big hearts.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide

So damn rewarding seeing the new members enrolling into the coolest place around, one less packet of stinkies purchased and another bottle of juice finding a new home...
A Warm Welcome to all .....
@stehan
@Monkey.D.Luffy
@Moolz
@Renoster
@Asterix
@Sinsational

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

ddk1979 said:


> Welcome to the forum:
> @stehan
> @Monkey.D.Luffy
> @Moolz
> @Renoster
> @Asterix
> @Sinsational
> 
> This is really a great place to be. Folks here are really helpful, patient and have big hearts.
> 
> .




This, so much this! My one year today  Just keep on coming back for more and more.

Also, Today is my 3months clean of stinkeys. What a journey... 8 tanks and 6 mods later, 7th mod on the way  (Spare the obligatory twisp clearo kit and aero I upgraded to after a week of dissatisfactino with the little vapour the clearo offered)

The guys on here are golden and always ready to help.

Welcome to all the newbies, hope to see you all here still next year.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide

@boxerulez Congrats on your one-year milestone and three months off the stinkeys...great achievement. So true about the journey, trying to "must have" every tank and mod, waiting on another parcel from Durban, will be here tomorrow, so will have to visit my two local stores today to see what they have, just in case I "need something"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SAVaper

boxerulez said:


> This, so much this! My one year today  Just keep on coming back for more and more.
> 
> Also, Today is my 3months clean of stinkeys. What a journey... 8 tanks and 6 mods later, 7th mod on the way  (Spare the obligatory twisp clearo kit and aero I upgraded to after a week of dissatisfactino with the little vapour the clearo offered)
> 
> The guys on here are golden and always ready to help.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies, hope to see you all here still next year.



Congratulations!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

Thanks for the welcome. So far I'm really finding this place very informative and you guys are definitely a very welcoming bunch.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sinsational

DarkSide said:


> So damn rewarding seeing the new members enrolling into the coolest place around, one less packet of stinkies purchased and another bottle of juice finding a new home...
> A Warm Welcome to all .....
> @stehan
> @Monkey.D.Luffy
> @Moolz
> @Renoster
> @Asterix
> @Sinsational


Thanks for the welcome, I'm really loving vapeing no more stinkies for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinsational

ddk1979 said:


> Welcome to the forum:
> @stehan
> @Monkey.D.Luffy
> @Moolz
> @Renoster
> @Asterix
> @Sinsational
> 
> This is really a great place to be. Folks here are really helpful, patient and have big hearts.
> 
> .


Much appreciated thanks for the welcome. Vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

Hi Guys, not a total newbie to vaping but I have been tormented with 5 twisp devices for the past year!! 

I have now finally moved on from the dark side into the light and otdered myself a Smok Osub from Sir Vape. Should be arriving on Wednesday. Soooo keen to get it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Soutie

Welcome @Sinsational, @Monkey.D.Luffy and @Bush Vaper (and any others I might have missed). You have come to just the right place, enjoy the ride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Welcome to the forum @Sinsational and @Bush Vaper, I know you're going to love it here


----------



## Silver

Bush Vaper said:


> Hi Guys, not a total newbie to vaping but I have been tormented with 5 twisp devices for the past year!!
> 
> I have now finally moved on from the dark side into the light and otdered myself a Smok Osub from Sir Vape. Should be arriving on Wednesday. Soooo keen to get it.



Welcome to the forum @Bush Vaper 
Congrats on the vaping and persevering
I think you are going to have a great vaping journey!
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

Thank you @Silver

Im sure it can only get better.
Can anyone give me feedback on the smok osub 80w with brit beast tank?

I went out on a bit of a limb but saw very good reviews online so im hoping I made the right choice.

Also I live in the sticks so the Kit was the rational thing to buy as i cant just pop into a vape store if im short on something. 

Almost fell into a trap and bought a twisp vega due to the fact that they are everywhere, but I took some advice from a friend and changed my mind.

He has an osub 40 and hes very happy with it.

Hope i made the right choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bush Vaper said:


> Thank you @Silver
> 
> Im sure it can only get better.
> Can anyone give me feedback on the smok osub 80w with brit beast tank?
> 
> I went out on a bit of a limb but saw very good reviews online so im hoping I made the right choice.
> 
> Also I live in the sticks so the Kit was the rational thing to buy as i cant just pop into a vape store if im short on something.
> 
> Almost fell into a trap and bought a twisp vega due to the fact that they are everywhere, but I took some advice from a friend and changed my mind.
> 
> He has an osub 40 and hes very happy with it.
> 
> Hope i made the right choice.



Hi @Bush Vaper , I am not familiar with the Smok Osub, but it looks cool
Perhaps someone else with experience on that device can provide some feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

boxerulez said:


> Just keep on coming back for more and more.




Totally understand where you're coming from @boxerulez.
I start suffering from withdrawal symptoms if I been away from the forum too long 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum @Bush Vaper . It's so great to see an ever increasing number of vapers.
This is really a great place to be. Folks here are really helpful, patient and have big hearts.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Bush Vaper said:


> Hi Guys, not a total newbie to vaping but I have been tormented with 5 twisp devices for the past year!!
> 
> I have now finally moved on from the dark side into the light and otdered myself a Smok Osub from Sir Vape. Should be arriving on Wednesday. Soooo keen to get it.



Welcome and congratualtions @Bush Vaper you cannot go wrong with a Smok, being a Smok "nut" myself, just keep in mind, not always "bad" on the "darkside", you persevered, with those _Twisp things, _much respect to you...enjoy the vaping journey!


----------



## craigb

Hi All

At the time of writing I am approx 188 hours tobacco free  (not that I'm counting or anything)

Started on the Joyetech eGo AIO (awesome little device) and already wanting to upgrade (how do you balance shopping list vs budget?)

See ya around
C

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

craigb said:


> Hi All
> 
> At the time of writing I am approx 188 hours tobacco free  (not that I'm counting or anything)
> 
> Started on the Joyetech eGo AIO (awesome little device) and already wanting to upgrade (how do you balance shopping list vs budget?)
> 
> See ya around
> C


Hehe, that is just more than 7 days - awesome. You have done the hard yards and your taste buds should be awakening with a vengeance. Most welcome to the forum. Enjoy the vaping journey. To balance those two - just ignore the budget!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarkSide

@craigb Congratulations on your masive achievement, 188 hours with no ciggies, you are well on your way to vaping nirvana.....budget, what budget?, pay the essentials like bond and cars, do not buy sliced bread, water down the sachet of milk...etc...and the rest goes to "everything vape related", just keep telling yourself that "this is healthy and is good for me"!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper

craigb said:


> Hi All
> 
> At the time of writing I am approx 188 hours tobacco free  (not that I'm counting or anything)
> 
> Started on the Joyetech eGo AIO (awesome little device) and already wanting to upgrade (how do you balance shopping list vs budget?)
> 
> See ya around
> C



Congratulations. Yes, the AIO is a great device and yes, upgrading is part of the vaping thing 
B for budget is in the beginning of the alphabet and V for Vaping is at the end they never meet....
On the other hand, B for budget and B for buy meet all the time but often disagree...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum @craigb . Congratulations on making the change.
This is really a great place to be. Folks here are really helpful, patient and have big hearts.

.


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @craigb


----------



## joshthecarver

Hi Everyone!

Law student, and cigarette free for over a year. Started on the twisp train, and after giving up alcohol I found that I had a lot more to spend on vaping. Now I'm using a Lost Vape Therion DNA 75 and an Avo 24 as my all day vape, as well as a council of vapour squonker, iPower with a Billow and RX200 with the Goon. This industry moves so fast, it's difficult to keep up. Thanks for all the advice on the forum, I've spent a lot of time looking at the threads before posting anything. I figured it's about time I said thank you for helping me and to introduce myself. 

Thanks again,
Josh

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Soutie

craigb said:


> Hi All
> 
> At the time of writing I am approx 188 hours tobacco free  (not that I'm counting or anything)
> 
> Started on the Joyetech eGo AIO (awesome little device) and already wanting to upgrade (how do you balance shopping list vs budget?)
> 
> See ya around
> C



Hi @craigb , well done on the first 188 hours, that's pretty much broken the back of it I think.

The AIO is a great starter but balancing the budget can be tough, pretty much everything you can after rent


----------



## Soutie

joshthecarver said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Law student, and cigarette free for over a year. Started on the twisp train, and after giving up alcohol I found that I had a lot more to spend on vaping. Now I'm using a Lost Vape Therion DNA 75 and an Avo 24 as my all day vape, as well as a council of vapour squonker, iPower with a Billow and RX200 with the Goon. This industry moves so fast, it's difficult to keep up. Thanks for all the advice on the forum, I've spent a lot of time looking at the threads before posting anything. I figured it's about time I said thank you for helping me and to introduce myself.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Josh



Welcome @joshthecarver, nice kit you have there. Looks like you're pretty much set up already. I sure you will enjoy your time here


----------



## KZOR

Welcome to all the new folk. @Bush Vaper , @joshthecarver , @Sinsational and @craigb 
@joshthecarver ..... some very nice setups you running


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @joshthecarver


----------



## Silver

craigb said:


> Hi All
> 
> At the time of writing I am approx 188 hours tobacco free  (not that I'm counting or anything)
> 
> Started on the Joyetech eGo AIO (awesome little device) and already wanting to upgrade (how do you balance shopping list vs budget?)
> 
> See ya around
> C



Welcome to the forum @craigb 
Congrats on the vaping - you doing a great thing!
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Silver

joshthecarver said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Law student, and cigarette free for over a year. Started on the twisp train, and after giving up alcohol I found that I had a lot more to spend on vaping. Now I'm using a Lost Vape Therion DNA 75 and an Avo 24 as my all day vape, as well as a council of vapour squonker, iPower with a Billow and RX200 with the Goon. This industry moves so fast, it's difficult to keep up. Thanks for all the advice on the forum, I've spent a lot of time looking at the threads before posting anything. I figured it's about time I said thank you for helping me and to introduce myself.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Josh



Welcome to the forum @joshthecarver 
Congrats on the 1 year stinkie free! Great stuff

Agreed on the pace at which the industry is moving. Very difficult to keep abreast of the changes - but the great folk here makes it a bit easier for us to know whats happening - despite our wallets taking the pain...

Glad the forum has helped you and that you introduced yourself
Enjoy


----------



## shaunnadan

craigb said:


> Hi All
> 
> At the time of writing I am approx 188 hours tobacco free  (not that I'm counting or anything)
> 
> Started on the Joyetech eGo AIO (awesome little device) and already wanting to upgrade (how do you balance shopping list vs budget?)
> 
> See ya around
> C



hi @craigb 

welcome to the forum 

what is this thing you call budget ???? lol


----------



## shaunnadan

joshthecarver said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Law student, and cigarette free for over a year. Started on the twisp train, and after giving up alcohol I found that I had a lot more to spend on vaping. Now I'm using a Lost Vape Therion DNA 75 and an Avo 24 as my all day vape, as well as a council of vapour squonker, iPower with a Billow and RX200 with the Goon. This industry moves so fast, it's difficult to keep up. Thanks for all the advice on the forum, I've spent a lot of time looking at the threads before posting anything. I figured it's about time I said thank you for helping me and to introduce myself.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Josh



hi @joshthecarver 

Well Done on your 1 year milestone and for finally coming out of the shadows... it good to have you here 

you have some very impressive gear !


----------



## joshthecarver

Thank you @KZOR @shaunnadan @Silver @Willyza @Soutie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

joshthecarver said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Law student, and cigarette free for over a year. Started on the twisp train, and after giving up alcohol I found that I had a lot more to spend on vaping. Now I'm using a Lost Vape Therion DNA 75 and an Avo 24 as my all day vape, as well as a council of vapour squonker, iPower with a Billow and RX200 with the Goon. This industry moves so fast, it's difficult to keep up. Thanks for all the advice on the forum, I've spent a lot of time looking at the threads before posting anything. I figured it's about time I said thank you for helping me and to introduce myself.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Josh




Welcome to the forum @joshthecarver , it's a really great place to be.

.


----------



## Bush Vaper

DarkSide said:


> Welcome and congratualtions @Bush Vaper you cannot go wrong with a Smok, being a Smok "nut" myself, just keep in mind, not always "bad" on the "darkside", you persevered, with those _Twisp things, _much respect to you...enjoy the vaping journey!


Which Smok do you have?? I just love the Osub 80. Been vaping it the whole afternoon and holy crap, Its been a revelation. The 2 flavours i bought are a bit sweet, (Scream and Wolfsbane) but ill look into other ones soon. Prefer something more on the coffee tobacco and nutty side


----------



## DarkSide

Bush Vaper said:


> Which Smok do you have?? I just love the Osub 80. Been vaping it the whole afternoon and holy crap, Its been a revelation. The 2 flavours i bought are a bit sweet, (Scream and Wolfsbane) but ill look into other ones soon. Prefer something more on the coffee tobacco and nutty side


My first Smok product was the M80, then the R200, then a X-Cube, then the H-Priv and now two X-Cube Ultra's, plus most of the Smok tanks, still love using my TFV4 mini with the clapton single coil RBA.
Love my custards / strawberry and fruity vapes, you must try Paulies Coffee cake, e-Liquid project namely Cowboy's apple pie and Vapbucco from Vape Cartel, which is a rich pipe tobacco with sweet undertones of hazelnut and almonds.
Good Luck Mate, enjoy the journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarcoP

Hi all. My name is Marco, and yes quite a noob at vaping - using vape to wean off cigs. I was introduced to vaping through a pioneer of vape in the country, and then at Vapecon 2016, bit the bullet and bought my first entry-level starter kit. I have a Pico with Melo-III tank. I enjoy vaping Paulie's e-juice, Blends of distinction and Mad Cloud Vapes - thus far. Hope to interact with some of you on the forum. Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

MarcoP said:


> Hi all. My name is Marco, and yes quite a noob at vaping - using vape to wean off cigs. I was introduced to vaping through a pioneer of vape in the country, and then at Vapecon 2016, bit the bullet and bought my first entry-level starter kit. I have a Pico with Melo-III tank. I enjoy vaping Paulie's e-juice, Blends of distinction and Mad Cloud Vapes - thus far. Hope to interact with some of you on the forum. Cheers.



hi @MarcoP 
welcome to the forum 

hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## SmokeyJoe

MarcoP said:


> Hi all. My name is Marco, and yes quite a noob at vaping - using vape to wean off cigs. I was introduced to vaping through a pioneer of vape in the country, and then at Vapecon 2016, bit the bullet and bought my first entry-level starter kit. I have a Pico with Melo-III tank. I enjoy vaping Paulie's e-juice, Blends of distinction and Mad Cloud Vapes - thus far. Hope to interact with some of you on the forum. Cheers.


Welcome bud, pull up a chair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarcoP

Thanks for the welcome
@shaunnadan and @SmokeyJoe.


----------



## Uforia

Good day everyone.

I joined the forum a short while back. Finally got my ADSL so now I can introduce myself.
I started vaping about a year and a half back after my cousin showed me his device and I enjoyed it waaayyyyyy to much. 
Currently I am using a Wismec Reuleaux RX2/3 with a Griffon 25 (top airflow version) and enjoying the device and tank. I smoke VG/PG 80/20 juices which I make myself. My favourites are cream soda, caramel popcorn, candy floss and lemon sherbet. I also run a business off of the e-liquids and I enjoy the people and the industry a lot.
Besides all of this I still believe I have much to learn with this ever expanding "hobby".

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum:
@MarcoP 
@Uforia 

This is really a great place to be. Folks here are really helpful, patient and have big hearts.
No such thing as a stupid question here as well.

.


----------



## MarcoP

ddk1979 said:


> Welcome to the forum:
> @MarcoP
> @Uforia
> 
> This is really a great place to be. Folks here are really helpful, patient and have big hearts.
> No such thing as a stupid question here as well.
> 
> .


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## DarkSide

Welcome to the best place in town:
@MarcoP
@Uforia
I am sure we will be sharing many vaping moments and memories together.


----------



## tekk.ninja

Been lurking around a while but never did introduce myself.

I'm Wesley from a little town called Eshowe surrounding a Forrest and surrounded by farms. Been vaping for close to a year now. started on some Chinese egos (4 of them) then went on to build a basic VW Arduino mod. Earlier this year I went and picked up a RX200s and also jumped on the DIY mixing bandwagon.

Other than that photography, electronics, computers, a little coding, building things and studying are all (somehow) balanced between my spare time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

tekk.ninja said:


> Been lurking around a while but never did introduce myself.
> 
> I'm Wesley from a little town called Eshowe surrounding a Forrest and surrounded by farms. Been vaping for close to a year now. started on some Chinese egos (4 of them) then went on to build a basic VW Arduino mod. Earlier this year I went and picked up a RX200s and also jumped on the DIY mixing bandwagon.
> 
> Other than that photography, electronics, computers, a little coding, building things and studying are all (somehow) balanced between my spare time.



A very warm welcome @tekk.ninja! Glad you have dived in to join! Next time you are out and about with your camera please take pics of Goedertrouw Dam... I can't believe how low it is... I just hope the rains come soon because that is a special dam!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Greetings and a Warm Welcome to @tekk.ninja 
Glad to have another vaper and a computer fundi on board.


----------



## Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy

Hi All....  i am no newbie to vaping, been vaping since dec '13, started on the trusty twisp, eventually moved over to the ijust2 and recently upgraded to the eleaf ipower 80w with a ultimo tank and i sure am a happy vaper. i will say that i am new to forums, so lets hope i get this right  i been doing a bit of browsing and from what i can see... this looks like an amazing place

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## tekk.ninja

Rob Fisher said:


> A very warm welcome @tekk.ninja! Glad you have dived in to join! Next time you are out and about with your camera please take pics of Goedertrouw Dam... I can't believe how low it is... I just hope the rains come soon because that is a special dam!





DarkSide said:


> Greetings and a Warm Welcome to @tekk.ninja
> Glad to have another vaper and a computer fundi on board.



Thanks guys! glad to be here!


----------



## Tashreeq14

hi guys... im officially a month and 2 weeks off the stinkies and im telling you it is an amazing feeling and I will not by any chance go back to it... thanks to all on here... just by reading all the motivation it clicked to me that I need to stop aswell so thanx to all even though you guys never new but use are inspiring thanx you

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarkSide

Greetings and a Warm Welcome to @Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy and @Tashreeq14 
Nice setup you have there @Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy Most of us started on the old Twisp device before we "saw the light" and received advice from the "learned ones" on this amazing forum.
Well Done to you @Tashreeq14 A month and a half of the stinkies, great achievement, as I stated above, you will learn a great deal from the members here, I still am, welcome to the vaping life and I wish you all the success in your new life-style choice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tashreeq14

@DarkSide thanx alot I really feel that the choice I made is going to be a great 1... dont stink around other people anymore and dont have to worry about my smelly clothes because of the stinkies... and now all you smell in me is the clouds that I have been blowing its amazing thanx

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Tashreeq14 said:


> hi guys... im officially a month and 2 weeks off the stinkies and im telling you it is an amazing feeling and I will not by any chance go back to it... thanks to all on here... just by reading all the motivation it clicked to me that I need to stop aswell so thanx to all even though you guys never new but use are inspiring thanx you
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk



Welcome @Tashreeq14 
Great going and congrats on the month and 2 weeks!
You are right, the great people on this forum play a major motivating role in helping new vapers to stop smoking. 
All the best for your journey!


----------



## Tashreeq14

thanx silver I will you guys changed everything     

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Hello all. I am new to the vaping scene and funny thing is i don't even smoke. I was introduced to vaping by my brother (hands) to it over my holiday period when i visited him. I must say from a non smoker perspective. The taste of a vape is a lot better than the occasional hookah that i was offered by a friend. And the clouds are just amazing. Now as you have read above i am a non smoker that is new to this vape scene. What would you recommend for me to use as an occasional vape would be enjoyed. I have R1000 to spend and would like to maybe slowly build up to a fully customizable unit in the future. And also to self made juices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Hello all. I am new to the vaping scene and funny thing is i don't even smoke. I was introduced to vaping by my brother (hands) to it over my holiday period when i visited him. I must say from a non smoker perspective. The taste of a vape is a lot better than the occasional hookah that i was offered by a friend. And the clouds are just amazing. Now as you have read above i am a non smoker that is new to this vape scene. What would you recommend for me to use as an occasional vape would be enjoyed. I have R1000 to spend and would like to maybe slowly build up to a fully customizable unit in the future. And also to self made juices.



And a very warm welcome to the site @antonherbst! Enjoy your vaping journey!


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Hello all. I am new to the vaping scene and funny thing is i don't even smoke. I was introduced to vaping by my brother (hands) to it over my holiday period when i visited him. I must say from a non smoker perspective. The taste of a vape is a lot better than the occasional hookah that i was offered by a friend. And the clouds are just amazing. Now as you have read above i am a non smoker that is new to this vape scene. What would you recommend for me to use as an occasional vape would be enjoyed. I have R1000 to spend and would like to maybe slowly build up to a fully customizable unit in the future. And also to self made juices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @antonherbst , welcome.

Your brother is a talented genius!

Now onto your situation. Vaping is no doubt great and can be a wonderful hobby. For those that dont smoke or vape, taking up vaping I think is miles better than taking up smoking. 

But, if you are not a smoker, i would suggest you consider not starting with vaping at all. What for? Its not like you need to use vaping to give up smoking. 

If you do want to give it a go, my advice would be to stay on zero nicotine juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Hi @antonherbst , welcome.
> 
> Your brother is a talented genius!
> 
> Now onto your situation. Vaping is no doubt great and can be a wonderful hobby. For those that dont smoke or vape, taking up vaping I think is miles better than taking up smoking.
> 
> But, if you are not a smoker, i would suggest you consider not starting with vaping at all. What for? Its not like you need to use vaping to give up smoking.
> 
> If you do want to give it a go, my advice would be to stay on zero nicotine juices.



Thanks for the warm welcome and yes i would definitely look at the 0% juices. But as you say why start at all? It would definitely be more of a casual enjoyment on the odd occasion than to break the habit of cigarette smoking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

A warm welcome to you @antonherbst 
This is a really great community and the folks here are truly amazing.
Wishing you well on your vaping journey.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raithlin

antonherbst said:


> Hello all. I am new to the vaping scene and funny thing is i don't even smoke. I was introduced to vaping by my brother (hands) to it over my holiday period when i visited him. I must say from a non smoker perspective. The taste of a vape is a lot better than the occasional hookah that i was offered by a friend. And the clouds are just amazing. Now as you have read above i am a non smoker that is new to this vape scene. What would you recommend for me to use as an occasional vape would be enjoyed. I have R1000 to spend and would like to maybe slowly build up to a fully customizable unit in the future. And also to self made juices.


From one non-smoker to another - Welcome! I have found vaping zero-nic juices to be a very social activity, and I'm sure you will too. (These ex-smokers just don't understand )

Check out the beginner section for good advice on what you can get started on. I started on an iJust 2 last year, so the current iteration would be the iJust S, I guess. Be warned though - mods are as addictive as the nicotine these guys vape (I've spent more money than I care to admit on devices this past year). 

As for flavours, you are gonna have a hoot. The local scene is full of good quality juices, and a HUGE range of flavours (until you start DIY, which is another ball game). I tend to go for the dessert juices myself, as my current diet frowns on actually eating them... but you'll find your own in time. Don't be afraid to try out flavours just because they sound weird - some of the best flavours I have just don't seem right when you read the flavour profile.

That's it then! Have fun, and again, welcome to the world of vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EdeezaY

Hi

Yaz here from Cape Town.

Been off the stinkies for just over a month now and been vaping for just over a month too!  So very much a beginner, but absolutely loving it!

I'm currently using an iJust S purchased from Vape Cartel, which is great! My current selection of juice includes Paulie's Coffee Cake, Sugar Cone's Hazelnut, Milk and Honey, E-Liquid Project's General Custerd and E-Liquid Project's Cowboys Apple Pie (been through close on 150ml of this already )

I'm desperately seeking a backup/upgrade device, as a I dread ANYTHING happening to current device (I DO NOT intend having another stinky!) and I'm also keen on chasing some clouds! I'll start a new thread regarding this though 

Great forum this is! Been doing lots of reading so far!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Welcome @antonherbst as a good start I would recomend a Eleaf Pico starter kit and it fall right in you price range R600 to R1000 depending which vendor you buy from. The melo 3 tank is awesome and easy to maintain.

The fun thing is its a 75 W setup that you can build on, well fit any 510 tank or any of the other acronyms(rba,rda, rta rbdta) to.

Its a nice, small and comfy setup and if you just get the mod and a baby beast (tfv8) you'll be puffing like Thomas the train....

Happy vaping 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

EdeezaY said:


> Hi
> 
> Yaz here from Cape Town.
> 
> Been off the stinkies for just over a month now and been vaping for just over a month too!  So very much a beginner, but absolutely loving it!
> 
> I'm currently using an iJust S purchased from Vape Cartel, which is great! My current selection of juice includes Paulie's Coffee Cake, Sugar Cone's Hazelnut, Milk and Honey, E-Liquid Project's General Custerd and E-Liquid Project's Cowboys Apple Pie (been through close on 150ml of this already )
> 
> I'm desperately seeking a backup/upgrade device, as a I dread ANYTHING happening to current device (I DO NOT intend having another stinky!) and I'm also keen on chasing some clouds! I'll start a new thread regarding this though
> 
> Great forum this is! Been doing lots of reading so far!



Welcome to the forum @EdeezaY 
Congrats on the vaping! You doing a great thing.
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey from here
Good idea to get a backup device - you definitely need one... or maybe a few.... 

PS - Saw your other thread and have responded


----------



## MarcoP

tekk.ninja said:


> Been lurking around a while but never did introduce myself.
> 
> I'm Wesley from a little town called Eshowe surrounding a Forrest and surrounded by farms. Been vaping for close to a year now. started on some Chinese egos (4 of them) then went on to build a basic VW Arduino mod. Earlier this year I went and picked up a RX200s and also jumped on the DIY mixing bandwagon.
> 
> Other than that photography, electronics, computers, a little coding, building things and studying are all (somehow) balanced between my spare time.



Welcome @tekk.ninja 

Its really awesome how peeps around here make you feel welcome on the first day! Big ups and... welcome to the dark side! lol.


----------



## Max

A sincere greeting to one and all - thank you Silver for your warm welcome on Sunday - live in Pinetown - age 53 - smoked since 9 years old - bombed the process cold turkey on 11/9/16 and onto 0mg eJuices. Daughter brought Eleaf iStick 40W and Kangertech Subtank Mini with 1 x Boss Reserve 3mg from USA last year for Christmas present - started playing with the process in June/July - researched market and was soon on my way into the vaping world and cheers to smoking - have been shopping up a storm and just received new eVic VTwo Mini and about to commission my Gemini 22mm RTA - Please can a fellow vaper confirm the configuration of the 2 x Clapton Coils supplied with the Tank Kit - with particular reference to the gauge of the wires used and the wire materials - thanks again and I will say - the service received from the various suppliers has been absolutely brilliant and totally totally AWESOME...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DarkSide

Greetings and a warm welcome to all the new members @antonherbst @EdeezaY @Max 
I hope you enjoy your stay here, best forum to "hang-out in" and to learn, I am sure Big Tobacco is getting really worried....


----------



## BaD Mountain

Hi there,

My name is Kobus. I've been vaping for about 6 months, my Smok has been smok'in some serious clouds.

Juice I like: Mr. Hardwick Smacroon's, Mystic Nectar Silkworm, Hazework Scream 

I've ventured into the DIY Juice and I'm loving it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Max said:


> A sincere greeting to one and all - thank you Silver for your warm welcome on Sunday - live in Pinetown - age 53 - smoked since 9 years old - bombed the process cold turkey on 11/9/16 and onto 0mg eJuices. Daughter brought Eleaf iStick 40W and Kangertech Subtank Mini with 1 x Boss Reserve 3mg from USA last year for Christmas present - started playing with the process in June/July - researched market and was soon on my way into the vaping world and cheers to smoking - have been shopping up a storm and just received new eVic VTwo Mini and about to commission my Gemini 22mm RTA - Please can a fellow vaper confirm the configuration of the 2 x Clapton Coils supplied with the Tank Kit - with particular reference to the gauge of the wires used and the wire materials - thanks again and I will say - the service received from the various suppliers has been absolutely brilliant and totally totally AWESOME...



Great to hear @Max !
Wishing you all the best from here on. 
I am not familiar with the Gemini tank but am sure some Gemini users will chime in...
Happy vaping


----------



## Silver

BaD Mountain said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My name is Kobus. I've been vaping for about 6 months, my Smok has been smok'in some serious clouds.
> 
> Juice I like: Mr. Hardwick Smacroon's, Mystic Nectar Silkworm, Hazework Scream
> 
> I've ventured into the DIY Juice and I'm loving it.



Welcome to the forum @BaD Mountain 
Congrats on the 6 months and the clouds! 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Zahir Dhunib

Hi all. Been vaping fornover a month. Cant get enough. Running tarrot 200w mod with mage rda. Loving it to bits. However one can always use with a good upgrade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tashreeq14

Zahir Dhunib said:


> Hi all. Been vaping fornover a month. Cant get enough. Running tarrot 200w mod with mage rda. Loving it to bits. However one can always use with a good upgrade.


yes you definitely can... its never even to try out anything that you would want... it will either not be for you or it will... but its never a bad decision its only what you make of it... so good lucj with your next upgrade and keep blowing them      

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## hands

antonherbst said:


> Hello all. I am new to the vaping scene and funny thing is i don't even smoke. I was introduced to vaping by my brother (hands) to it over my holiday period when i visited him. I must say from a non smoker perspective. The taste of a vape is a lot better than the occasional hookah that i was offered by a friend. And the clouds are just amazing. Now as you have read above i am a non smoker that is new to this vape scene. What would you recommend for me to use as an occasional vape would be enjoyed. I have R1000 to spend and would like to maybe slowly build up to a fully customizable unit in the future. And also to self made juices.


Fantastic to see you made it onto the forum. This place is dangerous and might just open up a hole in your wallet as it is packed full of vaping enthusiast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Well i got my starter kit today and loving the flavor. If it does burn a hole in my pocket it would just add to the other many hobbies that is doing it already. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## tekk.ninja

MarcoP said:


> Welcome @tekk.ninja
> 
> Its really awesome how peeps around here make you feel welcome on the first day! Big ups and... welcome to the dark side! lol.



Indeed it is! seems like an awesome community!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## etretoile

Hi, went from 50 camels a day (for the past 12 years) to vaping and only vaping. Haven't had a cigarette in 5 months but if I don't succeed in mixing my own juice I'm afraid I might just abandon vaping... Here mainly to get help with mixing!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Waine

Welcome to all the new members. It is so exciting to see how the vaping community is growing so rapidly. Even more exciting is to see this website growing exponentially. It's great to be a part of a passionate community -- and making so many "e-friends".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

etretoile said:


> Hi, went from 50 camels a day (for the past 12 years) to vaping and only vaping. Haven't had a cigarette in 5 months but if I don't succeed in mixing my own juice I'm afraid I might just abandon vaping... Here mainly to get help with mixing!



Welcome. Mixing can look like a daunting task but if you follow some basic rules you can do it.
Find a recipy that looks like you might like it
Stick to that recipe, especially in the beginning. You can start plying around with the recipy when you have more confidence.
Make sure you buy the flavours as stated in the recipe. Do not substitute. If it says CAP, buy CAP and nothing else. Substituting comes later.
Then relax and mix.
DIY is not an exact science. If you put 1.05ml in in stead of 1.00ml that is fine.
Store your flavours and bases in a cool dark place and the nic in the fridge.
Read the forum. There are many posts and threads with advice.

Do not worry too much about all the other things discussed on the forum. Keep it simple in the beginning.
Good luck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## etretoile

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @etretoile 
Congrats on the switch to vaping! Great achievement
You have come to the right place to learn about mixing. There are several DIY experts here!
Check out the DIY threads and feel free to ask questions there as you go along
All the best

Here is a link to one of the main DIY subforums
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/

Check out the threads in there


----------



## etretoile

So much information!!! Thank you very much though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapegilius995

Hey Ian here from Bloem 
Originally started vaping 5 years ago on disposables then got my first non disposable 2 years ago...
Stoped vaping for a fiew months (quit my job to focus on my studies)
And started vaping up a storm (if 3 ml a day was a storm) last week.

I'm currently using a simple rebrand of a justfog... mostly the coffee or vanilla flavors but thinking of trying something sweeter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys 
@etretoile @Vapegilius995


----------



## Dewald

Hi everyone,

Have made one or two posts, but never introduced myself.

I am Dewald from Johannesburg, moving to Germany in two weeks.
I started vaping about 2 years ago on the Twisp devices. Recently upgraded to a proper mod and tank and my world has changed.

I see this changing into a hobby as I'm constantly on here gathering information and watching reviews on Youtube.
Can't wait to use this forum for help when I move onto RBAs and all the other more advanced vaping stuffs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz

Dewald said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have made one or two posts, but never introduced myself.
> 
> I am Dewald from Johannesburg, moving to Germany in two weeks.
> I started vaping about 2 years ago on the Twisp devices. Recently upgraded to a proper mod and tank and my world has changed.
> 
> I see this changing into a hobby as I'm constantly on here gathering information and watching reviews on Youtube.
> Can't wait to use this forum for help when I move onto RBAs and all the other more advanced vaping stuffs.


Great to have you onboard and all the best with the Germany move.
Congrats on leaving cigs behind.


----------



## Willyza

Welcome 
@Dewald


----------



## Silver

Vapegilius995 said:


> Hey Ian here from Bloem
> Originally started vaping 5 years ago on disposables then got my first non disposable 2 years ago...
> Stoped vaping for a fiew months (quit my job to focus on my studies)
> And started vaping up a storm (if 3 ml a day was a storm) last week.
> 
> I'm currently using a simple rebrand of a justfog... mostly the coffee or vanilla flavors but thinking of trying something sweeter



Welcome to the forum @Vapegilius995 
Wow, you started vaping a long time ago!
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey from here on
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Dewald said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have made one or two posts, but never introduced myself.
> 
> I am Dewald from Johannesburg, moving to Germany in two weeks.
> I started vaping about 2 years ago on the Twisp devices. Recently upgraded to a proper mod and tank and my world has changed.
> 
> I see this changing into a hobby as I'm constantly on here gathering information and watching reviews on Youtube.
> Can't wait to use this forum for help when I move onto RBAs and all the other more advanced vaping stuffs.



Welcome to the forum @Dewald 
Congrats on the vaping - you are right about the hobby aspect - its what makes vaping so much fun.
All the best and enjoy your stay. Feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Paraddicted

Hello, My name is Shaakira, started vaping properly around June. I have gotten so much information from this site I decided to join. 
Currently vaping on a pico and enjoying every moment of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Paraddicted said:


> Hello, My name is Shaakira, started vaping properly around June. I have gotten so much information from this site I decided to join.
> Currently vaping on a pico and enjoying every moment of it.



Welcome @Paraddicted 
Glad you joined
Congrats on the vaping - pico is great!
Enjoy your stay


----------



## shaunnadan

Paraddicted said:


> Hello, My name is Shaakira, started vaping properly around June. I have gotten so much information from this site I decided to join.
> Currently vaping on a pico and enjoying every moment of it.



hey hey @Paraddicted 

welcome the the forum


----------



## Paraddicted

shaunnadan said:


> hey hey @Paraddicted
> 
> welcome the the forum



Thank you


----------



## iceman_vaper

Hey vape fam,

My name is Nevern. I'm from the East of Jozi (Benoni boy). Been a smoker for about 10 years and realised it was time for a change. Only been vaping for a couple of months. Started off with a Kangertech TopBox Mini but ended up dropping it and it was never the same again. I bought an Eleaf iStick Pico with the Melo III Mini about a month ago and I really love it. 

Still very much a noob in the vaping community. I've spent a lot of time on ECIGSSA and IAVA on Facebook just learning from you masters. Hope to learn some cool and new things about vaping from you guys.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum :
@etretoile
@Vapegilius995 
@Paraddicted
@Dewald 
@Paraddicted 
@iceman_vaper 

This forum is a great place to be. Enjoy your vaping journey.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paraddicted

ddk1979 said:


> Welcome to the forum :
> @etretoile
> @Vapegilius995
> @Paraddicted
> @Dewald
> @Paraddicted
> @iceman_vaper
> 
> This forum is a great place to be. Enjoy your vaping journey.
> 
> .



Thanks for the welcome. Looking forward to experiencing being apart of the thread and learning more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

iceman_vaper said:


> Hey vape fam,
> 
> My name is Nevern. I'm from the East of Jozi (Benoni boy). Been a smoker for about 10 years and realised it was time for a change. Only been vaping for a couple of months. Started off with a Kangertech TopBox Mini but ended up dropping it and it was never the same again. I bought an Eleaf iStick Pico with the Melo III Mini about a month ago and I really love it.
> 
> Still very much a noob in the vaping community. I've spent a lot of time on ECIGSSA and IAVA on Facebook just learning from you masters. Hope to learn some cool and new things about vaping from you guys.
> 
> Cheers.



Welcome to the forum @iceman_vaper 
Congrats on the vaping - you doing a great thing!
Pico and Melo3 Mini is a cool device! So nice and portable.
Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## iceman_vaper

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @iceman_vaper
> Congrats on the vaping - you doing a great thing!
> Pico and Melo3 Mini is a cool device! So nice and portable.
> Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask questions as you go along



Thanks for the welcoming words @Silver. Really appreciate it. 

I just took a step up and ordered the Smok Alien kit from @Sir Vape! Can't wait for it to arrive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

iceman_vaper said:


> Thanks for the welcoming words @Silver. Really appreciate it.
> 
> I just took a step up and ordered the Smok Alien kit from @Sir Vape! Can't wait for it to arrive!


Most welcome to the forum. All I can respond re the Alien is...... Happy vaping.


----------



## iceman_vaper

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. All I can respond re the Alien is...... Happy vaping.


Much appreciated


----------



## Silver

iceman_vaper said:


> Thanks for the welcoming words @Silver. Really appreciate it.
> 
> I just took a step up and ordered the Smok Alien kit from @Sir Vape! Can't wait for it to arrive!



Awesome - do let us know how it goes with the Alien and post a picture for us!


----------



## iceman_vaper

Silver said:


> Awesome - do let us know how it goes with the Alien and post a picture for us!


Most certainly will. I've only heard great things about it from the guys on here and Facebook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johann

Hi All, I'm Johann, started vaping bout a month or so ago, so really new to it. Enjoying it a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Johann said:


> Hi All, I'm Johann, started vaping bout a month or so ago, so really new to it. Enjoying it a lot.


Welcome @Johann ! Glad you have got started already! Was it to stop smoking? If so how is it going? And what kit are you using?


----------



## Johann

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Johann ! Glad you have got started already! Was it to stop smoking? If so how is it going? And what kit are you using?


Hi Stosta, yeah wana quit smoking, struggling a bit! Ive got 2 x kangertech mods, cubis pro tank, ijust 2 tank and kangertech subtank. So still all really entry level stuff.


----------



## Stosta

Johann said:


> Hi Stosta, yeah wana quit smoking, struggling a bit! Ive got 2 x kangertech mods, cubis pro tank, ijust 2 tank and kangertech subtank. So still all really entry level stuff.


Nice! You'll find it gets easier and easier. I know I smoked and vaped for about 3 weeks, smoking less and less each week. Eventually I whittled it down to a smoke with my coffee, and an after-dinner smoke. Then I stopped the after-dinner one, then I gotthe hell-in and just stuck to the vape. I think the trick is to not be too hard on yourself, use both, and as long as your cigarette use doesn't increase, then you're on a winning track!

As for your kit, let me put it this way. I have loads of mods and tanks, and a couple of drippers, and I have got rid of a ton of stuff too! But the one device that is with me wherever I go, and is my absolute favourite (I would never let go of her), is my Subox Mini and my Subtank Mini. I would sooner get rid of everything else then that setup. 25W on a 0.7 coil, some Rayon, and some XXX from Vapour Mountain is pretty much as good as it gets for me! It doesn't matter how new your kit is, or how many watts you're pushing, the only thing that counts is that it works for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johann

Stosta said:


> Nice! You'll find it gets easier and easier. I know I smoked and vaped for about 3 weeks, smoking less and less each week. Eventually I whittled it down to a smoke with my coffee, and an after-dinner smoke. Then I stopped the after-dinner one, then I gotthe hell-in and just stuck to the vape. I think the trick is to not be too hard on yourself, use both, and as long as your cigarette use doesn't increase, then you're on a winning track!
> 
> As for your kit, let me put it this way. I have loads of mods and tanks, and a couple of drippers, and I have got rid of a ton of stuff too! But the one device that is with me wherever I go, and is my absolute favourite (I would never let go of her), is my Subox Mini and my Subtank Mini. I would sooner get rid of everything else then that setup. 25W on a 0.7 coil, some Rayon, and some XXX from Vapour Mountain is pretty much as good as it gets for me! It doesn't matter how new your kit is, or how many watts you're pushing, the only thing that counts is that it works for you!


That is true Stosta, will eventually quit and for the kit, i will eventually get something better for me etc, but for now its working well!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Spare yourself the money save up buy a Reo.... That's all I have to say 

Nothing comes close to it in flavour nothing, there I said it. Was also on the stinkies till recently quit cold turkey and man it's good to be back. But yes don't be too tough on yourself in myself will probably slip up after a beer or six...


----------



## Johann

Daniel said:


> Spare yourself the money save up buy a Reo.... That's all I have to say
> 
> Nothing comes close to it in flavour nothing, there I said it. Was also on the stinkies till recently quit cold turkey and man it's good to be back. But yes don't be too tough on yourself in myself will probably slip up after a beer or six...


Daniel that is usually the problem, a couple of brandys later and then a box is finished! Thank u


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum @Johann 
Which juices are you using and how many mg nicotine ?

.


----------



## Johann

ddk1979 said:


> Welcome to the forum @Johann
> Which juices are you using and how many mg nicotine ?
> 
> .


Hi @ddk1979 im using a variety of juices, all of them 6mg nic...some stronger than others


----------



## ddk1979

Johann said:


> Hi @ddk1979 im using a variety of juices, all of them 6mg nic...some stronger than others




Most people who quit smoking go for the juices with higher nicotine content ... 12mg to 18mg.
I would have found it very difficult to quit with 6mg juice. So, if you don't feel satisfied after a vape, perhaps you need to up your nicotine content. Anyway, just my 2c.
Happy vaping and enjoy the ride. 


.


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Johann said:


> Hi All, I'm Johann, started vaping bout a month or so ago, so really new to it. Enjoying it a lot.


Welcome to the community and happy vaping 

The first 2 weeks I was on a aspire pen mod and then made a turn at a local vape shop, got a pico kit and some 3ml nic tobacco juice. I have not looked back since. 

How you quit is totally up to you and your mind set is the most important factor. 

Keep going strong bud


----------



## Wolf365

Hi 
i am Wolf365


i have been vaping for about 3 months now.
my first setup was as follows:
kangertech KBOX 200W TC mod
OBS Crius V3 RTA

my current setup is as follows:
sigelei Fuchai 213 (black)
limitless Plus RDTA (green)

i first got into vaping purely because of the the flavour and the clouds
i am now trying to stop the stinkies, although it isnt really helping me, the nic in my juice is 3mg, 

i am starting to get into coild building
my prefered juices are anything that is fruity and perferably a 70/30 VG/PG mix, although i do enjoy desert flavours.

im a chilled person, who enjoys vaping and going to meets just to learn as much as i can about vaping, and juice tastings.

i hope this intro will suffice?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Wolf365 said:


> Hi
> i am Wolf365
> 
> 
> i have been vaping for about 3 months now.
> my first setup was as follows:
> kangertech KBOX 200W TC mod
> OBS Crius V3 RTA
> 
> my current setup is as follows:
> sigelei Fuchai 213 (black)
> limitless Plus RDTA (green)
> 
> i first got into vaping purely because of the the flavour and the clouds
> i am now trying to stop the stinkies, although it isnt really helping me, the nic in my juice is 3mg,
> 
> i am starting to get into coild building
> my prefered juices are anything that is fruity and perferably a 70/30 VG/PG mix, although i do enjoy desert flavours.
> 
> im a chilled person, who enjoys vaping and going to meets just to learn as much as i can about vaping, and juice tastings.
> 
> i hope this intro will suffice?


More than sufficient, thank you. Most welcome to the forum. Maybe up your nic to see it that helps with kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Wolf365 said:


> Hi
> i am Wolf365
> 
> 
> i have been vaping for about 3 months now.
> my first setup was as follows:
> kangertech KBOX 200W TC mod
> OBS Crius V3 RTA
> 
> my current setup is as follows:
> sigelei Fuchai 213 (black)
> limitless Plus RDTA (green)
> 
> i first got into vaping purely because of the the flavour and the clouds
> i am now trying to stop the stinkies, although it isnt really helping me, the nic in my juice is 3mg,
> 
> i am starting to get into coild building
> my prefered juices are anything that is fruity and perferably a 70/30 VG/PG mix, although i do enjoy desert flavours.
> 
> im a chilled person, who enjoys vaping and going to meets just to learn as much as i can about vaping, and juice tastings.
> 
> i hope this intro will suffice?


Awesome intro! My V3 Crius still lives on my KBox 200W, so you have impeccable taste sir!

Have you tried upping the nic in your vape? Or do you know why you keep on going back to the stinkies?


----------



## Wolf365

Andre said:


> More than sufficient, thank you. Most welcome to the forum. Maybe up your nic to see it that helps with kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.


hi Andre, thank you for the welcome, i have tried 6mg in a friend vapresso target tank, and i nearly died?


----------



## AndreM

Heya all. New to ecigssa but been vaping for 3 years, or shall I say twisping. This is the only device I have known and had each model so far lol. I have the Vega for 1.5 weeks now. Although more vape and better experience, I am not impressed! The thing spits and its a mission to mix the liquid all the time. First coil lasted 1 week only. Did not pack up but the taste started to be awful. As an overview, I think I should have explored other makes this time around

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

AndreM said:


> Heya all. New to ecigssa but been vaping for 3 years, or shall I say twisping. This is the only device I have known and had each model so far lol. I have the Vega for 1.5 weeks now. Although more vape and better experience, I am not impressed! The thing spits and its a mission to mix the liquid all the time. First coil lasted 1 week only. Did not pack up but the taste started to be awful. As an overview, I think I should have explored other makes this time around



Hey @AndreM, Welcome to the forum, I'm sure you will learn a lot here and have a fantastic time. 

I felt I should say hello as your story resonates very strongly with my own, I was also using twisp devices for a very long time and like you, I owned all of the devices except for the Vega as I had made the switch away from twisp by then. And honestly after being a very loyal customer I must say that the switch was one of the best decisions I have ever made.

If you decide to embark on the vape journey using devices other than twisp I can promise you, it will be one of the most rewarding, exciting and engrossing journeys you will ever take. I have never been happier vaping than I am right now and this community can help you get there easily, helping you along every step of the way.

So all the best to all those starting their journey and to those who have started and want to step up there game in this wonderful world known as Vaping...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

AndreM said:


> Heya all. New to ecigssa but been vaping for 3 years, or shall I say twisping. This is the only device I have known and had each model so far lol. I have the Vega for 1.5 weeks now. Although more vape and better experience, I am not impressed! The thing spits and its a mission to mix the liquid all the time. First coil lasted 1 week only. Did not pack up but the taste started to be awful. As an overview, I think I should have explored other makes this time around


Welcome @AndreM ! Good job on the three years of vaping! That is a great rack record you have! Sorry to hear the Vega isn't working out for you, but there may be light at the end of the tunnel. Firstly you will find info on a PILE of different stuff on here if you're in the market for a new, good setup.

Secondly, there is a thread on the Twisp Vega that you can post on HERE , just explain your situation, and tag @Philip from Twisp , and hopefully they can give you an answer that you will find acceptable!


----------



## AndreM

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey @AndreM, Welcome to the forum, I'm sure you will learn a lot here and have a fantastic time.
> 
> I felt I should say hello as your story resonates very strongly with my own, I was also using twisp devices for a very long time and like you, I owned all of the devices except for the Vega as I had made the switch away from twisp by then. And honestly after being a very loyal customer I must say that the switch was one of the best decisions I have ever made.
> 
> If you decide to embark on the vape journey using devices other than twisp I can promise you, it will be one of the most rewarding, exciting and engrossing journeys you will ever take. I have never been happier vaping than I am right now and this community can help you get there easily, helping you along every step of the way.
> 
> So all the best to all those starting their journey and to those who have started and want to step up there game in this wonderful world known as Vaping...


Thank you so much for the heads up. I am looking forward to this site. Still finding my way around though lol


----------



## AndreM

Stosta said:


> Welcome @AndreM ! Good job on the three years of vaping! That is a great rack record you have! Sorry to hear the Vega isn't working out for you, but there may be light at the end of the tunnel. Firstly you will find info on a PILE of different stuff on here if you're in the market for a new, good setup.
> 
> Secondly, there is a thread on the Twisp Vega that you can post on HERE , just explain your situation, and tag @Philip from Twisp , and hopefully they can give you an answer that you will find acceptable!


Thank you for the advise! Yes I am certainly in the market still!! I was very reluctant to venture outside twisp as I have this weird?....perception that twisp liquids are the safest...??? in the market


----------



## Stosta

I


AndreM said:


> Thank you for the advise! Yes I am certainly in the market still!! I was very reluctant to venture outside twisp as I have this weird?....perception that twisp liquids are the safest...??? in the market


I suppose it isn't weird, its a local company that you could hold responsible should something go wrong. But it is an incorrect one! As long as you get the right info upfront, all these devices are safe. And this is the place to find that info! Feel free to pm me if you have any questions but dont want to post them, but remember, we ALL started off knowing nothing, so ask away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh1

Wanted to do this a couple of months ago but I guess its never to late. Hi ecigssa my names Josh and I am really into vaping. Its so bad you know it's an addiction but you refuse to admit. Lol. From building to swiping mods and atomizers to recently making my own juice for me and the buddies. Vaping strong for about 4 months and the urge to gain more knowledge in this game is crazy. I heard a lot of positive vibes about this forum and I'm greatful to be a part of this vape family. I'm still new so this will take some time to get used to. Been off ciggies for about 4 months... But been skipping the gym more often since I'm vaping? Lol. I currently have two mods and 3 atomizers witch are a cricket and a velocity RDA and a cuboid and a limitless plus and XL. Soo that's me in a nutshell.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Josh1 said:


> Wanted to do this a couple of months ago but I guess its never to late. Hi ecigssa my names Josh and I am really into vaping. Its so bad you know it's an addiction but you refuse to admit. Lol. From building to swiping mods and atomizers to recently making my own juice for me and the buddies. Vaping strong for about 4 months and the urge to gain more knowledge in this game is crazy. I heard a lot of positive vibes about this forum and I'm greatful to be a part of this vape family. I'm still new so this will take some time to get used to. Been off ciggies for about 4 months... But been skipping the gym more often since I'm vaping? Lol. I currently have two mods and 3 atomizers witch are a cricket and a velocity RDA and a cuboid and a limitless plus and XL. Soo that's me in a nutshell.


Most welcome to the forum @Josh1. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. You have gone a long way vapingwise in 4 months - great stuff. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wolf365 said:


> Hi
> i am Wolf365
> 
> 
> i have been vaping for about 3 months now.
> my first setup was as follows:
> kangertech KBOX 200W TC mod
> OBS Crius V3 RTA
> 
> my current setup is as follows:
> sigelei Fuchai 213 (black)
> limitless Plus RDTA (green)
> 
> i first got into vaping purely because of the the flavour and the clouds
> i am now trying to stop the stinkies, although it isnt really helping me, the nic in my juice is 3mg,
> 
> i am starting to get into coild building
> my prefered juices are anything that is fruity and perferably a 70/30 VG/PG mix, although i do enjoy desert flavours.
> 
> im a chilled person, who enjoys vaping and going to meets just to learn as much as i can about vaping, and juice tastings.
> 
> i hope this intro will suffice?



Welcome to the forum @Wolf365 
Great intro. Nie gear you have
I agree with the other guys - maybe try higher nic if you struggling to quit the stinkies.
If 6mg is too much, maybe try something inbetween or get a 3mg and a 6mg of the same juice and mix it up to come out at 4.5mg.
All the best and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Silver

AndreM said:


> Heya all. New to ecigssa but been vaping for 3 years, or shall I say twisping. This is the only device I have known and had each model so far lol. I have the Vega for 1.5 weeks now. Although more vape and better experience, I am not impressed! The thing spits and its a mission to mix the liquid all the time. First coil lasted 1 week only. Did not pack up but the taste started to be awful. As an overview, I think I should have explored other makes this time around



Welcome @AndreM 
Congrats on the vaping.
Hope you discover what works best for you. Lots of experienced vapers traversing these threads every day! Feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Josh1 said:


> Wanted to do this a couple of months ago but I guess its never to late. Hi ecigssa my names Josh and I am really into vaping. Its so bad you know it's an addiction but you refuse to admit. Lol. From building to swiping mods and atomizers to recently making my own juice for me and the buddies. Vaping strong for about 4 months and the urge to gain more knowledge in this game is crazy. I heard a lot of positive vibes about this forum and I'm greatful to be a part of this vape family. I'm still new so this will take some time to get used to. Been off ciggies for about 4 months... But been skipping the gym more often since I'm vaping? Lol. I currently have two mods and 3 atomizers witch are a cricket and a velocity RDA and a cuboid and a limitless plus and XL. Soo that's me in a nutshell.



Welcome to the forum @Josh1 
I understand the addiction to vaping! And the desire to gain more knowledge - well you have come to the right place for that! Spend some time perusing the threads. They have been organised into categories with the relevant threads for each category. Lots of info and lots to learn. The search facility can also help.

Enjoy your stay

PS - I see you have RSVP'ed for the ECIGSSA Cape Town Vape Meet. Way to go! See you there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicolaas

Hi , Nico here. I am so glad I found this form! Already received loads of valuable info. I started on a twisp device about 2 years ago and still going strong. I am frustrated with the leak issue and the fact that the coils don't last that long. I am looking into other devices and I'm sure I'll get lots of advice here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## AndreM

[USER=637]@Nico[/USER] said:


> Hi , Nico here. I am so glad I found this form! Already received loads of valuable info. I started on a twisp device about 2 years ago and still going strong. I am frustrated with the leak issue and the fact that the coils don't last that long. I am looking into other devices and I'm sure I'll get lots of advice here.


Welcome Nico. I only joined yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

[USER=637]@Nico[/USER] said:


> Hi , Nico here. I am so glad I found this form! Already received loads of valuable info. I started on a twisp device about 2 years ago and still going strong. I am frustrated with the leak issue and the fact that the coils don't last that long. I am looking into other devices and I'm sure I'll get lots of advice here.



Welcome @@Nico

All the best for your jourmey from here. Feel free to ask questions as you go along.
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Nicolaas

Thank you @Silver .


----------



## Andre

[USER=637]@Nico[/USER] said:


> Hi , Nico here. I am so glad I found this form! Already received loads of valuable info. I started on a twisp device about 2 years ago and still going strong. I am frustrated with the leak issue and the fact that the coils don't last that long. I am looking into other devices and I'm sure I'll get lots of advice here.


Most welcome to the forum @@Nico. Did you start vaping to kick the stinky habit? 

The possibilities are endless. So many mods and atomizers and juices. Building your own coils, making your own juices. As @Silver said, do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Stosta said:


> I
> 
> I suppose it isn't weird, its a local company that you could hold responsible should something go wrong. But it is an incorrect one! As long as you get the right info upfront, all these devices are safe. And this is the place to find that info! Feel free to pm me if you have any questions but dont want to post them, but remember, we ALL started off knowing nothing, so ask away!



@Stosta was the guy who showed me the ropes when I got here and just gave me the most brilliant advise and started me off on this journey. I would seriously take him up on his offer to assist you where he can and you will be on your way to vaping nervana in no time @AndreM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viralsplit

Hey Guys,
Sebastien here. From Joburg. Been vaping since July 2014 so just over 2 years. Been buying from Vapeking since August of 2014. Shout out to Vapeking, you guys rock!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Viralsplit said:


> Hey Guys,
> Sebastien here. From Joburg. Been vaping since July 2014 so just over 2 years. Been buying from Vapeking since August of 2014. Shout out to Vapeking, you guys rock!!!


Hola Sebastien from Joburg! Nice to have some experienced people join! Vape King is indeed a great place! What kit you using at the moment? Did you start to get off the cigs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Imtiaaz said:


> @Stosta was the guy who showed me the ropes when I got here and just gave me the most brilliant advise and started me off on this journey. I would seriously take him up on his offer to assist you where he can and you will be on your way to vaping nervana in no time @AndreM


He already did  I suggested the Pico, but also told him to create a thread so he can get everyone's input, because there are big gaps in my knowledge!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicolaas

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @@Nico. Did you start vaping to kick the stinky habit?
> 
> The possibilities are endless. So many mods and atomizers and juices. Building your own coils, making your own juices. As @Silver said, do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions.


Thanks @Andre. No not realy.I stopped smoking in 2009,my wife didn't. Two years back she decided to try vaping. Bought a double device kit and I got hooked on it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Viralsplit said:


> Hey Guys,
> Sebastien here. From Joburg. Been vaping since July 2014 so just over 2 years. Been buying from Vapeking since August of 2014. Shout out to Vapeking, you guys rock!!!



Welcome to the forum @Viralsplit 
Congrats on the 2 years of vaping!
Enjoy your stay and wishing you well from here on


----------



## Willem Loots

Hi there.
So I have been vaping now for around 3 years. Enjoying a healthier life style and not planning to put the "cloud" to rest yet
I live in Rustenburg where there is an open market for vapers with only one competition. I would like to start selling E-juices from several vendors, but the capital required to get stocked up and promote correctly from the get go is a bit difficult. So for those who have started from scratch and have some advise to share.... I would be very much happy

VAPE ON!

Regards


----------



## Soutie

Wow I haven't visited this thread in a few days and the amount of new guys is great. Welcome @Viralsplit, @Nicolaas, @AndreM and everyone I might have missed. You guys have definitely come to the right place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicolaas

Question,I am currently using Twisp liquid on my Twisp Edge device. Is there a cheaper liquid I can use?


----------



## xRuan

Good day Ladies and gentlemen. I've been wandering around on the forum for hours on end these last couple of days. And all I can say is Wow.. It's amazing how wonderful this community is. The people won't hesitate to help you, or give tips. The Admins are active and they have done a great job on maintaining a professional forum. 

My name is Ruan. And I've bought my first vape at the end of August. The 100w Tesla stealth was a wonderful starter kit, with huge power, making all my Pico friends wish they had one  but... It was time to move on, since I've gain interest in building my own coils.. So today I bought a secondhand Smok X Cube Ultra 220w with an iJoy Limitless XL RDTA! A huge thank you to @BigGuy from SirVape for the awesome YouTube video on how to wick it! Its very helpful to a Noob like me.

I have yet to find my personal favorite juice, as I'm still experimenting all the local juices. So far I'm a sucker for Amazon from the E liquid project.

Shout out to this awesome community, I am glad to be part of this.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

It's great to see the forum continually growing, so a warm welcome to the following new members:
@Josh1
@Nicolaas
@Viralsplit
@AndreM
@Willem Loots
@xRuan

Wishing you a great vaping journey.

.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## GuardianAlpha

Hi All, the name is Karl and Im from Jhb. Been vaping for about 6 weeks now thanks to the people at Vape King Fourways. Not very into fidgeting around so got myself an eleaf ijust s as its easy to use. Fill liquid, charge battery and go. Im sure I'll upgrade soon though. I just need to get my flavours right before I change out my gear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

xRuan said:


> Good day Ladies and gentlemen. I've been wandering around on the forum for hours on end these last couple of days. And all I can say is Wow.. It's amazing how wonderful this community is. The people won't hesitate to help you, or give tips. The Admins are active and they have done a great job on maintaining a professional forum.
> 
> My name is Ruan. And I've bought my first vape at the end of August. The 100w Tesla stealth was a wonderful starter kit, with huge power, making all my Pico friends wish they had one  but... It was time to move on, since I've gain interest in building my own coils.. So today I bought a secondhand Smok X Cube Ultra 220w with an iJoy Limitless XL RDTA! A huge thank you to @BigGuy from SirVape for the awesome YouTube video on how to wick it! Its very helpful to a Noob like me.
> 
> I have yet to find my personal favorite juice, as I'm still experimenting all the local juices. So far I'm a sucker for Amazon from the E liquid project.
> 
> Shout out to this awesome community, I am glad to be part of this.


Most welcome, @xRuan, we are glad to have you here. All the best with your vaping journey and getting those perfect juices. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries

Welcome to all the new members! I must say I wonder if this has anything to do with one of the vendor's ecigssa only competition, hehe. 

Anyways, welcome and enjoy your stay, ask questions, learn, stay safe. As a new member myself all I can say is that this is a great forum. REAL active and friendly. 

Just want to share a quote that I found true. 



Stosta said:


> the only thing that counts is that it works for you!



For instance, for my wife, she just love her SERPENT MINI on an iJust2. She used/tested various other setups, from my iPower to my brother's Noisy Cricket and Invaders III. To my brothers girlfriends Phantom and Tugboat. these are just the mods, that is not counting RDA and RTA's. In the end she likes it for a while but everytime comes back to the Serpent and iJust. *It just works for her.* So do not get discouraged if you start with "beginners gear". In time you will get to the point where you have that dream setup, maybe you already have it. 

Anyways guys, welcome, and stay safe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nothing pleases the ECIGSSA team more than this active thread welcoming newbies! I encourage those lurkers (people that read and don't partake) to dive in and get involved... you will find that the Team and the members are a really friendly bunch!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Nothing pleases the ECIGSSA team more than this active thread welcoming newbies! I encourage those lurkers (people that read and don't partake) to dive in and get involved... you will find that the Team and the members are a really friendly bunch!
> View attachment 71696


I think next week I'm going to start calling out people when they start a new profile Rob!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> I think next week I'm going to start calling out people when they start a new profile Rob!



Good one @Stosta! Do eeett!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

GuardianAlpha said:


> Hi All, the name is Karl and Im from Jhb. Been vaping for about 6 weeks now thanks to the people at Vape King Fourways. Not very into fidgeting around so got myself an eleaf ijust s as its easy to use. Fill liquid, charge battery and go. Im sure I'll upgrade soon though. I just need to get my flavours right before I change out my gear.




Welcome to the forum @GuardianAlpha .
Which juices are you using and what is the nicotine strength?

.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Hi all, just a normal vaper about a year off cigs now. Pretty much just here to read reviews not sure if I cam contribute much myself. I will try though.


----------



## kev mac

Anneries said:


> Hi Guys,
> Quick back story, used to smoke until two and a half years ago when my daughter was born, then quit with the help of Twisp. Eventually even quit that. Then due to a lot of crap, started smoking again in December 2015, until a month and a half ago when my brother loan me his IJust2 with a Goblin mini V2 on top, quit smoking again, now on vape only. For our wedding anniversary 20th of Last month bought my wife her own Ijust 2 with a Serpent mini on and a iPower for myself. Now I am looking for my own RTA, preferably a Goblin v2 (since my brother took is back, haha). Currently have a Crius V3 on my mod.
> 
> Must say I am impressed with the community of vapers in South Africa and hope to learn alot.


@Anneries Welcome! Learn you will.


----------



## kev mac

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Hi all, just a normal vaper about a year off cigs now. Pretty much just here to read reviews not sure if I cam contribute much myself. I will try though.


Jump onboard,everyone has something to contribute!


----------



## kev mac

Strontium said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My name is Strontium and I am an alc.......wait that's a different group.
> 
> Anyway, been a smoker for about 28yrs, a pack a day. Walked past a Twisp kiosk last year September, bought a Edge and haven't smoked since, although I do still love the smell of a ciggie .
> Then two weeks ago, I walked past Vape Cartel and got snagged by Ryan, who somehow managed to get me to buy a Istick Pico and well now I'm hooked.
> 
> That is all
> 
> Oh yeah, almost forgot, how do I put in those blue @ hyperlinks that everyone uses when talking to someone?


Welcome @Strontium I am a vape-o-hollic!


----------



## ddk1979

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Hi all, just a normal vaper about a year off cigs now. Pretty much just here to read reviews not sure if I cam contribute much myself. I will try though.




Welcome to the forum @Mustrum Ridcully
Don't worry about what you can or cannot contribute. 
If you stick around on the forum you'll soon be asking loads of question and LEARNING ... that's the main thing.
Enjoy your vaping journey.


.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Welcome to all the newcomers. So nice to see so many new vapers joining. You have certainly come to the right place to share and enhance your vaping experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

xRuan said:


> Good day Ladies and gentlemen. I've been wandering around on the forum for hours on end these last couple of days. And all I can say is Wow.. It's amazing how wonderful this community is. The people won't hesitate to help you, or give tips. The Admins are active and they have done a great job on maintaining a professional forum.
> 
> My name is Ruan. And I've bought my first vape at the end of August. The 100w Tesla stealth was a wonderful starter kit, with huge power, making all my Pico friends wish they had one  but... It was time to move on, since I've gain interest in building my own coils.. So today I bought a secondhand Smok X Cube Ultra 220w with an iJoy Limitless XL RDTA! A huge thank you to @BigGuy from SirVape for the awesome YouTube video on how to wick it! Its very helpful to a Noob like me.
> 
> I have yet to find my personal favorite juice, as I'm still experimenting all the local juices. So far I'm a sucker for Amazon from the E liquid project.
> 
> Shout out to this awesome community, I am glad to be part of this.



Welcome @xRuan 
Congrats on the vaping
Glad you enjoying the forum so far. 

The juice journey can be a long and tough one for some.
Check out the winners of the 2016 ECIGSSA juice awards which may give you some ideas
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

Also check out the juice review threads. Each thread is for a particular manufacturer:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Nicolaas said:


> Question,I am currently using Twisp liquid on my Twisp Edge device. Is there a cheaper liquid I can use?



Hi @Nicolaas, you can use any liquid in a Twisp device

I dont have the Edge but I think its quite a basic pen style device. You may find some wicking problems if the juice is too thick - ie if the VG content is too high.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

GuardianAlpha said:


> Hi All, the name is Karl and Im from Jhb. Been vaping for about 6 weeks now thanks to the people at Vape King Fourways. Not very into fidgeting around so got myself an eleaf ijust s as its easy to use. Fill liquid, charge battery and go. Im sure I'll upgrade soon though. I just need to get my flavours right before I change out my gear.



Welcome @GuardianAlpha and congrats on getting into vaping. 
All the best for the flavour journey - try as many as you can!
Enjoy the forum. We have a great place here.


----------



## Silver

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Hi all, just a normal vaper about a year off cigs now. Pretty much just here to read reviews not sure if I cam contribute much myself. I will try though.



Welcome to the forum @Mustrum Ridcully 
Congrats on the year! Great achievement
The forum is not just about contributing reviews or the like - its also about sharing your experiences. Even if you just post a pic of whats in your hand or tell us what juice you are vaping - its great for others to see. 
Enjoy your stay

PS - I see you have rsvp'ed for the upcoming ECIGSSA Cape Town Vape Meet. Way to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GuardianAlpha

ddk1979 said:


> Welcome to the forum @GuardianAlpha .
> Which juices are you using and what is the nicotine strength?
> 
> .


I've tried a few different brands and flavours. I have a sweet tooth so mostly fruit and dessert ones. VapeKing, Mr Hardwicks, Paulies. Using a 3mg nicotine but think I am going to try 0mg on my next purchase. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nicolaas

Silver said:


> Hi @Nicolaas, you can use any liquid in a Twisp device
> 
> I dont have the Edge but I think its quite a basic pen style device. You may find some wicking problems if the juice is too thick - ie if the VG content is too high.


Thanks Silver.


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

GuardianAlpha said:


> I've tried a few different brands and flavours. I have a sweet tooth so mostly fruit and dessert ones. VapeKing, Mr Hardwicks, Paulies. Using a 3mg nicotine but think I am going to try 0mg on my next purchase. Any suggestions?




I can definitely recommend the Northern Craft Vapes (NCV) line of juices which are produced by @Vapington who is a vendor on this forum.
My personal favourites from this line are
- Frozen Yoghurt
- Trinity and
- Milked
If you like juices sweeter than this, then NCV Burst and NCV Ripple may be what you are looking for.

Happy vaping.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Mustrum Ridcully
> Congrats on the year! Great achievement
> The forum is not just about contributing reviews or the like - its also about sharing your experiences. Even if you just post a pic of whats in your hand or tell us what juice you are vaping - its great for others to see.
> Enjoy your stay
> 
> PS - I see you have rsvp'ed for the upcoming ECIGSSA Cape Town Vape Meet. Way to go


Thanks for the welcome. And yes the vape meet invite I got via Facebook is my main reason for registering so see you all there for sure. It looks very exciting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GuardianAlpha

ddk1979 said:


> I can definitely recommend the Northern Craft Vapes (NCV) line of juices which are produced by @Vapington who is a vendor on this forum.
> My personal favourites from this line are
> - Frozen Yoghurt
> - Trinity and
> - Milked
> If you like juices sweeter than this, then NCV Burst and NCV Ripple may be what you are looking for.
> 
> Happy vaping.
> 
> .



Thanks @ddk1979 .

NCV Trinity is definately on my list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaheedtait

Good day fellow vapers. I'm new here and fairly new to vaping. All the way from Kimberley, Northern Cape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

shaheedtait said:


> Good day fellow vapers. I'm new here and fairly new to vaping. All the way from Kimberley, Northern Cape



Welcome @shaheedtait 
Let us know what you are vaping on
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Wolf365

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Wolf365
> Great intro. Nie gear you have
> I agree with the other guys - maybe try higher nic if you struggling to quit the stinkies.
> If 6mg is too much, maybe try something inbetween or get a 3mg and a 6mg of the same juice and mix it up to come out at 4.5mg.
> All the best and let us know how it goes.


thanks silver i will do as soon as the bank account allows it, haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolf365

hi Vape fam, please can someone tell me how to put that little thing in my signature that shows how long i have been vaping?


----------



## Silver

Wolf365 said:


> hi Vape fam, please can someone tell me how to put that little thing in my signature that shows how long i have been vaping?



Hi @Wolf365 
Just click on the smoking counter banner in my signature and it will take you to a page where you can set up when you started vaping. Then you copy the code it gives you and put that into the signature.


----------



## Wolf365

Silver said:


> Hi @Wolf365
> Just click on the smoking counter banner in my signature and it will take you to a page where you can set up when you started vaping. Then you copy the code it gives you and put that into the signature.


thanks a mill for the help @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

So yesterday's new members included:

@rev2xtc @Cloudchaser1 (I'm assuming you're also @Cloudchaser2 ) @Thandi13 @Lewis 10 and @khandro !

Welcome guys! Please feel free to break the ice and tell us something about yourselves on this thread! Hope you enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*Attention new members

For those of you based in the Cape, please take note of the upcoming ECIGSSA Cape Town Vape Meet that will be held on Sat 5 November 2016 in Cape Town*. 

It's a great opportunity to meet other vapers, try out loads of gear and juices and have a good time. You can also meet some experienced vapers and get help with your coils or advice on anything that you need help on. 

It's free to attend, just RSVP with the blue button on the first post at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-cape-town-vapemeet-sat-5-nov-16-rsvp.t29789/

*There are going to be some great prizes on the day. And some great vendors... *

Looking forward to meeting you there. Come say hello. You will meet several members of the Admin and Mod team and loads of enthusiastic friendly vapers. Some will be travelling from far. Don't miss it. It's going to be tons of fun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaponaut12

a foggy welcome to all the new members! 

Glad you have decided to join us here on the best forum ever!

Will be exciting to hear about all your vaping stories and journeys and how you've progressed!

Happy Vaping!
Vaponaut12


----------



## Stosta

Loads of new members so far this week!

@Acer59 
@eponicsman 
@Morne Coetzer 
@MISFIT 
@a_vawda 
@sevenw7st 
@Vape Monkeys 
@Mort 
@omar ismail.01 
@Raihaan1 
@Felix786 
@Oliver.yopanda 
@Sedick (what's up with that handle?!)
@Bige 
@Murtu 
@Corey 
@Atemisk 

Don't be afraid, there aren't too many biters on this forum, and we try to keep them in check anyways  Come and tell us about yourselves here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Theunis Begley

Hi guys and gals

Here is a brief summary of my vaping journey so far. Up until recently I only had experience with cigalikes, ego's etc as my Mom and the Mrs have been using them. I pretty much wrote off the whole idea of vaping as it never really felt like a viable replacement and I also didn't care much for the taste of high PG juices.

So my Mom decided to buy a new MTL mod as the one she had was terrible iro battery life. She ordered an IJUST2 sub ohm mod (nogals!) just because the battery is rated at 2300mah compared to her measly 650mah ego. What a fantastic mistake!

She was about to send it back to the supplier complaining it was too strong when I decided to have at it. 4 Months later, I am now completely off cigarettes and hubbly after smoking for almost 19 years! I am now mixing juices, building coils and vaping up a storm.

Vaping has changed my life for the better.

Currently vaping Fizzmustard's Nana Cream clone in a Griffin RTA on an Istick Pico and loving it!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979

A warm welcome to all the new members




@Acer59
@eponicsman
@Morne Coetzer
@MISFIT
@a_vawda
@sevenw7st
@Vape Monkeys
@Mort
@omar ismail.01
@Raihaan1
@Felix786
@Oliver.yopanda
@Sedick
@Bige
@Murtu
@Corey
@Atemisk
@Theunis Begley

The forum is a great place to learn and to meet new friends.
Enjoy your vaping journey.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome All
@Acer59
@eponicsman
@Morne Coetzer
@MISFIT
@a_vawda
@sevenw7st
@Vape Monkeys
@Mort
@omar ismail.01
@Raihaan1
@Felix786
@Oliver.yopanda
@Sedick 
@Bige
@Murtu
@Corey
@Atemisk
Enjoy the ride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClockworkNinja

I'm new to the forums. Been Vaping for many years now. Started with the little ego pens, twisps etc. Didn't care much for the scene, I was just happy to get off the smokes. 

For the last year or so I've been into the sub ohm thing, recently started making my own juices too. I'm not a pro in any way on any topic. I vape because I enjoy it, I make the juice I love, wick the way I enjoy and coil the best way that works for me. Every one is different and I like learning from people about what works for them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Soutie

Welcome to the best forum in the country @Theunis Begley and @ClockworkNinja. Thanks for the introductions, I'm sure you will find a huge amount to learn from the guys here. Just don't be afraid to ask questions and get stuck in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

ClockworkNinja said:


> I'm new to the forums. Been Vaping for many years now. Started with the little ego pens, twisps etc. Didn't care much for the scene, I was just happy to get off the smokes.
> 
> For the last year or so I've been into the sub ohm thing, recently started making my own juices too. I'm not a pro in any way on any topic. I vape because I enjoy it, I make the juice I love, wick the way I enjoy and coil the best way that works for me. Every one is different and I like learning from people about what works for them.


Welcome! I couldn't agree with you more, it all comes down to what suits you, and I think the most important role that the forums play is finding out exactly what that is, and sharing it! So what is the magical setup for you @ClockworkNinja ? Mine is the Subbox Mini, Subtank Mini, 0.7ohm + Rayon at 25W, and XXX. Just pure heaven to me!


----------



## Andre

Theunis Begley said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> Here is a brief summary of my vaping journey so far. Up until recently I only had experience with cigalikes, ego's etc as my Mom and the Mrs have been using them. I pretty much wrote off the whole idea of vaping as it never really felt like a viable replacement and I also didn't care much for the taste of high PG juices.
> 
> So my Mom decided to buy a new MTL mod as the one she had was terrible iro battery life. She ordered an IJUST2 sub ohm mod (nogals!) just because the battery is rated at 2300mah compared to her measly 650mah ego. What a fantastic mistake!
> 
> She was about to send it back to the supplier complaining it was too strong when I decided to have at it. 4 Months later, I am now completely off cigarettes and hubbly after smoking for almost 19 years! I am now mixing juices, building coils and vaping up a storm.
> 
> Vaping has changed my life for the better.
> 
> Currently vaping Fizzmustard's Nana Cream clone in a Griffin RTA on an Istick Pico and loving it!


Great introduction, thank you and welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking both the stinky and hubbly habits. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Theunis Begley said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> Here is a brief summary of my vaping journey so far. Up until recently I only had experience with cigalikes, ego's etc as my Mom and the Mrs have been using them. I pretty much wrote off the whole idea of vaping as it never really felt like a viable replacement and I also didn't care much for the taste of high PG juices.
> 
> So my Mom decided to buy a new MTL mod as the one she had was terrible iro battery life. She ordered an IJUST2 sub ohm mod (nogals!) just because the battery is rated at 2300mah compared to her measly 650mah ego. What a fantastic mistake!
> 
> She was about to send it back to the supplier complaining it was too strong when I decided to have at it. 4 Months later, I am now completely off cigarettes and hubbly after smoking for almost 19 years! I am now mixing juices, building coils and vaping up a storm.
> 
> Vaping has changed my life for the better.
> 
> Currently vaping Fizzmustard's Nana Cream clone in a Griffin RTA on an Istick Pico and loving it!


Awesome intro @Theunis Begley ! What a wonderful mistake your mom made, and how awesome is it that it got you to this point! I haven't tried that juice, but I do love the Pico! For a while @Nightwalker loved Griffins so much I think he had one tattoo'd on his forehead!

Welcome to the forums!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members. This forum keeps growing.


----------



## Theunis Begley

Stosta said:


> Awesome intro @Theunis Begley ! What a wonderful mistake your mom made, and how awesome is it that it got you to this point! I haven't tried that juice, but I do love the Pico! For a while @Nightwalker loved Griffins so much I think he had one tattoo'd on his forehead!
> 
> Welcome to the forums!



Thanks @Stosta 

Yeah I am eternally grateful for that mistake. I like my griffin, still has the occasional leak but it's a pretty solid tank. Easy for noobs like me to build on as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Hi guys,

Just a quick intro from my side. I've been a stinky addict for about 15 years. Smoked about a packet every 2nd day. Decided to stop smoking stinky's cause the stench started to irritate me especially when I'm around non-smokers. After sig I would go wash my hands so that people dont have to put up with the unpleasant smell. I still smoke a stinky now and then but I dont buy packets anymore. My wife needs to get off sigs cause its tempting when she smokes around me. Anyhoo, I started going the DIY route about a month/two ago and really enjoy it. Never thought it would become a hobby. I look forward learning from the pro's and thanks for having me here.

I'll be making a few posts very soon.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soutie

Nice one @Vino1718, congrats on the battle against the stinkys so far and welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Nice read @Theunis Begley. You definitely made the right choice between the three habits.
Welcome to the community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@Vino1718 
Great to have another Western Capie on board. You will be astounded by the knowledge floating around between the virtual pages. I learnt magnitudes in a short period of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Soutie said:


> Nice one @Vino1718, congrats on the battle against the stinkys so far and welcome



Thanks Soutie. If I can get the wife to stop smoking stinky's then I believe we can conquer it together. If I could just mix a juice that is the same as that Camel Activate Purple then there's a chance.


----------



## KZOR

ClockworkNinja said:


> I enjoy it, I make the juice I love, wick the way I enjoy and coil the best way that works for me


.....and that is how it is supposed to be. I myself am also against the sheep movement. 
Let me know what flavours you like and maybe I have a treasure in Pandoras' Box you could DIY.
Welcome.


----------



## Andre

Vino1718 said:


> Thanks Soutie. If I can get the wife to stop smoking stinky's then I believe we can conquer it together. If I could just mix a juice that is the same as that Camel Activate Purple then there's a chance.


Most welcome to the forum. Here is a Camel Lights recipe, which is quite authentic. Is the "Purple" some sort of bubblegum flavour which you release"


----------



## Vino1718

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Here is a Camel Lights recipe, which is quite authentic. Is the "Purple" some sort of bubblegum flavour which you release"



Thanx Andre. Nope not bubblegum. Cant exactly describe the flavour but a friend said I should try harvest berry. Maybe someone can take one for the team and try it to find out what it is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soutie

My wife used to smoke those and reckons they have a plum flavored ball with a menthol ball too. 

Maybe the camel lights recipe with TFA plum and a small dash of menthol


----------



## blujeenz

Vino1718 said:


> Thanx Andre. Nope not bubblegum. Cant exactly describe the flavour but a friend said I should try harvest berry. Maybe someone can take one for the team and try it to find out what it is


Googled some reviews off a cig sales site, mainly menthol with a crushable grape capsule.


> * Grape Crush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Posted by DS on 25th Apr 2016
> 
> This is like Camel Crush but the flavor ball is grape. The grape is good but not overpowering. I'd actually like more of a grape flavor. It's very heavy with the mint. Very nice combo though. Not a kretek. Just a minty/grape smoke. Really liked it and will order again. Silver line around the bottom of the filter and a purple camel where you crush the flavor ball. I crush the flavor ball even before lighting up. It's smooth, but again really heavy on the mint. Grape is very subtle. Good flavor and kudos to Camel for inventing something like this! Give em a try. Can always get one pack to see if you like them.
> * Refreshing and tasty
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Posted by Unknown on 16th Mar 2016
> 
> Great menthol to begin with, nice and light, not too heavy. Cracking the capsule you will get a burst of grape flavor which is so good, it doesn't last too long but still one of my favorites!
> 
> * Camel Crush with a grape twist
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Posted by Unknown on 1st Jan 2016
> 
> They remind me of a Camel crush but with a grape twist. The grape flavor's pretty potent when you crack the little grape ball in the filter. It's a minty grape flavor with tobacco backdrop but mostly you're gonna taste the grape. Really good though. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Vino1718

blujeenz said:


> Googled some reviews off a cig sales site, mainly menthol with a crushable grape capsule.



Thanks for the effort in finding this. Now just some pointers as to what grape concentrate and menthol to choose. Maybe add some tobacco flavour as well.


----------



## Andre

Vino1718 said:


> Thanks for the effort in finding this. Now just some pointers as to what grape concentrate and menthol to choose. Maybe add some tobacco flavour as well.


Maybe try this recipe. Just add 0.5 % Menthol (any brand).


----------



## Stosta

Hola at:

@Igsaan
@smooth&sooth
@Moegammad Isaac
@Raphael eyre
@Bearded Bedouin 
@iCloud 
@Waseem-wp 

Feel free to come and say hi to us! I see you lurking around there!!!


----------



## FuadM

Hi there,

Just a quick intro, I'm Fuad, I been vaping for about 5 years, as most of the older vapers, I started with the Ego Vape e-cigs. My collection has grown a bit since then, i'm an experimental vaper (I would vape anything ) I may not like certain fruits / desserts etc. but I may like vaping it. and I am excited to attend the CT vape meet next month!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

FuadM said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a quick intro, I'm Fuad, I been vaping for about 5 years, as most of the older vapers, I started with the Ego Vape e-cigs. My collection has grown a bit since then, i'm an experimental vaper (I would vape anything ) I may not like certain fruits / desserts etc. but I may like vaping it. and I am excited to attend the CT vape meet next month!


Most welcome veteran vaper. You certainly have gone through the evolution of vaping stuff. Happy vaping.


----------



## Igsaan

hi, thanks fir the help as you can see I'm new to the site. I heard from a friend how great the site is so I still need to navigate my way around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Acer59

Well as we say in Australia G'day mates! 

Landed here by accident like an albatross blown of course by one of our Tasmanian gales. Thought I was going into a South Australian forum on taptalk...duh.. 
Ok whats to tell by way of an introduction....been vaping since ecigs hit Australia....Now into squonking and rda's...got rather peeved at an Aussie forum called Vapecafe and their politically corect nonsese and lack of Aussie sense of humour. Went looking elsewhere to share experiences and knowledge and landed here. I am retired and work from home blending e juice and selling the occasional mod.
Wife is a nurse. Well thats it folks now let the fun begin.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Acer59 said:


> Well as we say in Australia G'day mates!
> 
> Landed here by accident like an albatross blown of course by one of our Tasmanian gales. Thought I was going into a South Australian forum on taptalk...duh..
> Ok whats to tell by way of an introduction....been vaping since ecigs hit Australia....Now into squonking and rda's...got rather peeved at an Aussie forum called Vapecafe and their politically corect nonsese and lack of Aussie sense of humour. Went looking elsewhere to share experiences and knowledge and landed here. I am retired and work from home blending e juice and selling the occasional mod.
> Wife is a nurse. Well thats it folks now let the fun begin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Most welcome. Looking forward to your contributions, despite time zone delays. What squonker(s) and BF dripper(s) are you using? Humour here is easy - just add . Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

FuadM said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a quick intro, I'm Fuad, I been vaping for about 5 years, as most of the older vapers, I started with the Ego Vape e-cigs. My collection has grown a bit since then, i'm an experimental vaper (I would vape anything ) I may not like certain fruits / desserts etc. but I may like vaping it. and I am excited to attend the CT vape meet next month!



Welcome to the forum @FuadM 
5 years is a long time in vaping!
Looking forward to the Vape Meet too!
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Acer59 said:


> Well as we say in Australia G'day mates!
> 
> Landed here by accident like an albatross blown of course by one of our Tasmanian gales. Thought I was going into a South Australian forum on taptalk...duh..
> Ok whats to tell by way of an introduction....been vaping since ecigs hit Australia....Now into squonking and rda's...got rather peeved at an Aussie forum called Vapecafe and their politically corect nonsese and lack of Aussie sense of humour. Went looking elsewhere to share experiences and knowledge and landed here. I am retired and work from home blending e juice and selling the occasional mod.
> Wife is a nurse. Well thats it folks now let the fun begin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



Welcome from Tasmania @Acer59 
Lol, its funny you thought it was a South Australia site
Enjoy your stay and show us a pic or two from your part of the world when you get a chance


----------



## Acer59

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Looking forward to your contributions, despite time zone delays. What squonker(s) and BF dripper(s) are you using? Humour here is easy - just add . Happy vaping.


At the moment running a 160w KangarTech bottom feeder with a Tsunamu 24 duel tiger coils 0.25ohm at 45W not bad...my own brew 60Vg 40 pg called Honey Bun a mixture of Honeycombe, Dairy Milk, Cinamon and french vanilla....with extras but that is my signiture recepie and a secret.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Acer59

Hi@FaudM greetings from Tasmania 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

Stosta said:


> Awesome intro @Theunis Begley ! What a wonderful mistake your mom made, and how awesome is it that it got you to this point! I haven't tried that juice, but I do love the Pico! For a while @Nightwalker loved Griffins so much I think he had one tattoo'd on his forehead!
> 
> Welcome to the forums!


Ironically enough I still am Griffin crazy. I'm getting the new Griffin month end

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*Attention new members

For those of you based in the Cape, please take note of the upcoming ECIGSSA Cape Town Vape Meet that will be held on Sat 5 November 2016 in Cape Town*. 

It's a great opportunity to meet other vapers, try out loads of gear and juices and have a good time. You can also meet some experienced vapers and get help with your coils or advice on anything that you need help on. 

It's free to attend, just RSVP with the blue button on the first post at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-cape-town-vapemeet-sat-5-nov-16-rsvp.t29789/

*There are going to be some great prizes on the day. And some great vendors... *

Looking forward to meeting you there. Come say hello. You will meet several members of the Admin and Mod team and lots of enthusiastic friendly vapers. Some will be travelling from far. Don't miss it. It's going to be tons of fun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Camz•The•Viking

Hi there guys n gals I'm Cameron.21 years ancient and a month and a half into Vaping.just upgraded to the smok Alien pretty flipping legendary mod!digging it so far running completely standard with a tfv8 baby beast.my starter vape is a Joyetech EGO AIO D22 which I am quite undecided if I should keep as a backup or trade\sell. I stay in joburg and I'm a Metalhead lol.also a biker great to be a part of such an epic community hopefully will be able to learn a lot from you guys!!Vape Strong and Live Long

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Camz•The•Viking said:


> Hi there guys n gals I'm Cameron.21 years ancient and a month and a half into Vaping.just upgraded to the smok Alien pretty flipping legendary mod!digging it so far running completely standard with a tfv8 baby beast.my starter vape is a Joyetech EGO AIO D22 which I am quite undecided if I should keep as a backup or trade\sell. I stay in joburg and I'm a Metalhead lol.also a biker great to be a part of such an epic community hopefully will be able to learn a lot from you guys!!Vape Strong and Live Long


Most welcome to the forum. That Alien with baby beast is stunning. Keep the AIO as backup or when you need to stealth vape. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

Camz•The•Viking said:


> Hi there guys n gals I'm Cameron.21 years ancient and a month and a half into Vaping.just upgraded to the smok Alien pretty flipping legendary mod!digging it so far running completely standard with a tfv8 baby beast.my starter vape is a Joyetech EGO AIO D22 which I am quite undecided if I should keep as a backup or trade\sell. I stay in joburg and I'm a Metalhead lol.also a biker great to be a part of such an epic community hopefully will be able to learn a lot from you guys!!Vape Strong and Live Long



Welcome to the forum @Camz•The•Viking 
Congrats on the vaping. Nice gear you have!
Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Camz•The•Viking

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Camz•The•Viking
> Congrats on the vaping. Nice gear you have!
> Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask questions as you go along.


Thank you brother I am honoured to be a part of this awesome forum!keep up the great work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@Camz•The•Viking ..... any friend of the Alien is a friend of mine.
Welcome to the forum.
Advice and oppurtunities is for the picking ...just find the right places.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ridwan

Hi, The name's Ridwan. Real newbie to vaping Heard about the forum and decided to join up and maybe learn a thing or two

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ridwan said:


> Hi, The name's Ridwan. Real newbie to vaping Heard about the forum and decided to join up and maybe learn a thing or two



Welcome officially @Ridwan 
Tell us what you vaping on at the moment
Wnjoy your stay


----------



## Ridwan

Silver said:


> Welcome officially @Ridwan
> Tell us what you vaping on at the moment
> Wnjoy your stay


X cube mini + Griffin 25 @ 45 watts and thanks for the welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

A warm welcome to all the new members






@ClockworkNinja
@Vino1718
@Igsaan
@FuadM
@Acer59
@Camz•The•Viking
@Ridwan

The forum is a great place to learn and to meet new friends.
Enjoy your vaping journey.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Speedy_11

yo ..im Yusri will be quitting cigs from 2m  getting the Pico starter form vapecartel  .hope to learn from you guys looking forward to all the DIYs (Coil building)Been watching vids all week

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Speedy_11 said:


> yo ..im Yusri will be quitting cigs from 2m  getting the Pico starter form vapecartel  .hope to learn from you guys looking forward to all the DIYs (Coil building)Been watching vids all week


Hey @Speedy_11 ! Here's wishing you the best of success with your stinky-free future! That Pico kit is a great way to start! Don't forget a battery, and some nice flavours! Any idea what sort of juices you like?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Speedy_11

Stosta said:


> Hey @Speedy_11 ! Here's wishing you the best of success with your stinky-free future! That Pico kit is a great way to start! Don't forget a battery, and some nice flavours! Any idea what sort of juices you like?


Yip yip i wont forget  thanks still keeping a look out but have a few buddies that makes there own so i might support them

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Speedy_11 said:


> Yip yip i wont forget  thanks still keeping a look out but have a few buddies that makes there own so i might support them


Nice! If you have access to guys that DIY its great for personalising a flavour, and also helps save money for more hardware!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

@Speedy_11
If you're looking forward to building and DIY. 
You have found the Wikipedia of vaping. 
Good luck on your journey, it's the most fun you can have with your clothes on!

PS- if you thought stinkies was addictive, you're in for a surprise when you start building coils!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RJW

Hi all,

My name is Roan, proudly Capetonian for the past 6 years.. been vaping on/off for the last year or so but now im vaping all the time, have been off the 'stinkies' for just about a month now (mostly because it sickened me when I tried a sig after about a week of constant vaping)..
Im glad to be part of this awesome forum...

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Speedy_11 said:


> yo ..im Yusri will be quitting cigs from 2m  getting the Pico starter form vapecartel  .hope to learn from you guys looking forward to all the DIYs (Coil building)Been watching vids all week



Welcome to the forum @Speedy_11 
Congrats on the vaping!! Great stuff
All the best with the coils - we have lots of experienced coil builders on here to learn from
Feel free to ask questions as you go along

I see you are in CT. Check out the upcoming CT Vape Meet taking place on the 5th of November
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-cape-town-vapemeet-sat-5-nov-16-rsvp.t29789/
Its going to be great!


----------



## Camz•The•Viking

Hey @Silver 

Any vapemeets in joburg anytime soon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RJW said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Roan, proudly Capetonian for the past 6 years.. been vaping on/off for the last year or so but now im vaping all the time, have been off the 'stinkies' for just about a month now (mostly because it sickened me when I tried a sig after about a week of constant vaping)..
> Im glad to be part of this awesome forum...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



Welcome Roan @RJW 
Congrats on the 1 month stinkie free! Great going!
Enjoy your stay here and please ask questions as you go along
Wishing you all the best from here.

Since you are in CT, take note of the ECIGSSA CT Vape Meet taking place on 5 Nov
You can read all about it and RSVP here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-cape-town-vapemeet-sat-5-nov-16-rsvp.t29789/

Will be lots of vapers and great vendors there. You can learn a lot and try out a lot of gear and juices. Not to be missed!


----------



## Silver

Camz•The•Viking said:


> Hey @Silver
> 
> Any vapemeets in joburg anytime soon?



Hi @Camz•The•Viking , thanks for asking

We are just about recovered from the big VapeCon 2016 event that took place on 27 Aug.
Check out the video if you havent yet:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-the-movie.t29683/

As for another JHB Vape Meet, dont worry, there will be more.... 
We are working hard in the background 
Will announce when we are ready.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Boktiet

FuadM said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a quick intro, I'm Fuad, I been vaping for about 5 years, as most of the older vapers, I started with the Ego Vape e-cigs. My collection has grown a bit since then, i'm an experimental vaper (I would vape anything ) I may not like certain fruits / desserts etc. but I may like vaping it. and I am excited to attend the CT vape meet next month!



Welcome Fuad...enjoy your stay here...


----------



## Camz•The•Viking

Silver said:


> Hi @Camz•The•Viking , thanks for asking
> 
> We are just about recovered from the big VapeCon 2016 event that took place on 27 Aug.
> Check out the video if you havent yet:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2016-the-movie.t29683/
> 
> As for another JHB Vape Meet, dont worry, there will be more....
> We are working hard in the background
> Will announce when we are ready.


@Silver 

Thanks brother I'm super keen to meet every one and hang out and talk the legend that is Vaping!!!

Keep well bro!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brad H

Hello to all.

I'm a Durbanite who has been vaping since July 2016. I have not had a cigar in 4 months! 

As some one once said "Smoking is history, Vaping is the future and the future is now"

I have just recently started mixing my own DIY vape juice and got my first RBA this weekend.
Im running a Smok Alien 220w with the TFV8 Baby Beast on stock coils that come with the RBA.

I really enjoy the hobby side of vaping.

Thank you for a awesome forum

Brad

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Brad H said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> I'm a Durbanite who has been vaping since July 2016. I have not had a cigar in 4 months!
> 
> As some one once said "Smoking is history, Vaping is the future and the future is now"
> 
> I have just recently started mixing my own DIY vape juice and got my first RBA this weekend.
> Im running a Smok Alien 220w with the TFV8 Baby Beast on stock coils that come with the RBA.
> 
> I really enjoy the hobby side of vaping.
> 
> Thank you for a awesome forum
> 
> Brad


Welcome fellow Durbanite! Always happy to see another one of us popping up!

That is a beautiful setup you have there. Best of luck on the DIY, please feel free to send me any of your juices to validate your skills. 

As for the RBA, it feels like you're disarming a nuclear device in the middle of San Francisco when you first do it, the second time, you're putting a PC together, the third time... Well you're just building a coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## R0sak

Hey
From Joburg 
I'm super new to vaping - bought my first one 2 weeks ago, Kangertech Subvod. Now using the eleaf istick pico with the ijust 2 tank....so far very happy with the device but looking for a different tank and different juices.
Been reading up and watching lots of youtube reviews on different mods, tanks, coils, etc - tons I don't understand but will get there. Happy to have found this forum!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GregF

Welcome @R0sak. I like the way you said you "bought your first one" haha like you knew what lay ahead.
You have moved quite quickly. There are a lot of helpful people here so ask away and enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rincewind

Greetings all!

Noob(ish) vaper here. Still having the odd stinkie now and then(sorry). Baby steps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

A warm welcome to the following new members:
@Speedy_11 
@RJW 
@Brad H 
@R0sak 
@Rincewind 

Wonderful having you join this great vaping family

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Rincewind said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> Noob(ish) vaper here. Still having the odd stinkie now and then(sorry). Baby steps




@Rincewind , Welcome to the forum.
What vape gear are you using and what is the nicotine strength of your juice ???
If you are trying to quit the cigs, it's best to get high nicotine juices (12mg-18mg)

.


----------



## MamaBear

Hey all
So I've seen the light... started off vaping with a Twisp... don't hold it against me! Knew there had to be more to this and I started doing some research. I'm now on Kangertech Subvod starter kit and having some teething problems with it but I may just be missing a few basics. I'm sure I will find all the answers I need from the esteemed vapers on this forum though.
Looking forward to chatting with you all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rincewind

ddk1979 said:


> @Rincewind , Welcome to the forum.
> What vape gear are you using and what is the nicotine strength of your juice ???
> If you are trying to quit the cigs, it's best to get high nicotine juices (12mg-18mg)
> 
> .


I have 2 IJust2's, got 6mg in the one and 12mg in the other. Most of the juice I have is 6mg, but I will be getting all 12mg for a bit. See how that works for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Rincewind said:


> I have 2 IJust2's, got 6mg in the one and 12mg in the other. Most of the juice I have is 6mg, but I will be getting all 12mg for a bit. See how that works for me.




@Rincewind , that's the challenge ... finding what works for YOU. 
here's a list of vendors that make higher nicotine juices - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vendors-with-12mg-18mg-juice.t25931/page-2#post-408495

Enjoy.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind

Thanks @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum @MamaBear
There are many knowledgeable people here that will gladly assist you.
Enjoy your stay here.

.


----------



## GregF

MamaBear said:


> Hey all
> So I've seen the light... started off vaping with a Twisp... don't hold it against me! Knew there had to be more to this and I started doing some research. I'm now on Kangertech Subvod starter kit and having some teething problems with it but I may just be missing a few basics. I'm sure I will find all the answers I need from the esteemed vapers on this forum though.
> Looking forward to chatting with you all!


Welcome to an awesome community. 
Nothing wrong with twisp if thats what you like then who has the right to tell you otherwise. There are lots of people here that can help with any problems you may have so ask away 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MamaBear

GregF said:


> Welcome to an awesome community.
> Nothing wrong with twisp if thats what you like then who has the right to tell you otherwise. There are lots of people here that can help with any problems you may have so ask away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks GregF, just kidding about the Twisp...  I still use mine now and then. I just got too little use from the coil before it tasted burnt and I had to replace it (even with proper priming). Anyway, I love the thick, tasty clouds that I get with the Subvod starter, but I've now replaced the SSOCC coil that it came with with a 0.5 Clapton coil and I just can seem to get the balance between clouds and flavour right. It also gets really hot with just a couple of hits and I have to leave it to cool down. Is it really just a matter of testing coils until I find the right one?


----------



## GregF

MamaBear said:


> Thanks GregF, just kidding about the Twisp...  I still use mine now and then. I just got too little use from the coil before it tasted burnt and I had to replace it (even with proper priming). Anyway, I love the thick, tasty clouds that I get with the Subvod starter, but I've now replaced the SSOCC coil that it came with with a 0.5 Clapton coil and I just can seem to get the balance between clouds and flavour right. It also gets really hot with just a couple of hits and I have to leave it to cool down. Is it really just a matter of testing coils until I find the right one?



So you are a cloud chaser. I'm sure there are lots of guys here who can help you with that. I dont have much experience with the Subvod... my son has one but I have never played with it. I must add though that he did have a few problems with some coils.... which ones I don't know. Hang in there I'm sure you will find something that you like


----------



## GregF

Rincewind said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> Noob(ish) vaper here. Still having the odd stinkie now and then(sorry). Baby steps



Hey @Rincewind no need to apologise. All in your own time. Don't stress. When you find the right juice and gear for yourself you will be one happy camper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rev2xtc

Hey everyone, newish vaper here. I've been reading the forums and learning alot. 

I smoked for about 15 years and thought it finally time to quit, so far my eLeaf Pico has been working wonders in trying to kick the habit. I'm down from a pack a day to only 1 or 2. 

Looking forward to reading more threads here and hopefully kick the cigs for good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Welcome @rev2xtc and well done with your first step on kicking the stinkies. Don't worry the road is not so long.
Find what works for you and enjoy the ride.
Any question, ask away...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys 
@rev2xtc 
@MamaBear 
@Rincewind


----------



## BumbleBee

Rincewind said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> Noob(ish) vaper here. Still having the odd stinkie now and then(sorry). Baby steps


Wow, you've eventually signed up... well done boet!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rincewind said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> Noob(ish) vaper here. Still having the odd stinkie now and then(sorry). Baby steps


Most welcome. Baby steps for sure. You shall prevail - especially with your Latin phrase as morbid reminder. Happy vaping.


----------



## Rincewind

BumbleBee said:


> Wow, you've eventually signed up... well done boet!


Yep, didn't like the handle we picked. Had to have a bit of a think on it, and anyway, didn't have to join the forum to read it

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rincewind

Andre said:


> Most welcome. Baby steps for sure. You shall prevail - especially with your Latin phrase as morbid reminder. Happy vaping.



Thanks @Andre, don't think my quote is that morbid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rincewind said:


> Thanks @Andre, don't think my quote is that morbid


Ok, shall we say "realistic". Probably all about context.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind

My thoughts exactly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papabear

Hi, I'm papabear and I'm a vapoholic......

I've seen from previous posts that there is something like a cloud chaser.... If that is the case, sign me up for the national team... 

Currently running a Twisp Vega and enjoying it but still looking for bigger, better and tastier clouds. I understand from a certain other "bear" this is the place to get my cloud on... 

Chat to you guys soon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MamaBear

papabear said:


> Hi, I'm papabear and I'm a vapoholic......
> 
> I've seen from previous posts that there is something like a cloud chaser.... If that is the case, sign me up for the national team...
> 
> Currently running a Twisp Vega and enjoying it but still looking for bigger, better and tastier clouds. I understand from a certain other "bear" this is the place to get my cloud on...
> 
> Chat to you guys soon!



Guilty as charged... I've spread the word

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

papabear said:


> Hi, I'm papabear and I'm a vapoholic......
> 
> I've seen from previous posts that there is something like a cloud chaser.... If that is the case, sign me up for the national team...
> 
> Currently running a Twisp Vega and enjoying it but still looking for bigger, better and tastier clouds. I understand from a certain other "bear" this is the place to get my cloud on...
> 
> Chat to you guys soon!


Most welcome to the forum. Oh yes, no doubt you are a prime candidate for a dual battery mod and a monster sub ohm tank for huge clouds. Something like the Smok Alien kit (Alien mod plus Baby Beast atomizer). Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papabear

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Oh yes, no doubt you are a prime candidate for a dual battery mod and a monster sub ohm tank for huge clouds. Something like the Smok Alien kit (Alien mod plus Baby Beast atomizer). Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.



Thx a lot... I will be looking into that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

papabear said:


> Thx a lot... I will be looking into that.


Stock is scarce atm. VapersCorner just got in some new stock: http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/smok-alien-220w-kit-1017?category=78


----------



## TheCollz

ahhh yeah I'm Collen, I'm a DIY guy #DIYORDIE but when I buy juice its strictly local, none of that over priced stuff (Cuttwood) just saying.I used to smoke hub daily and I just got sick of all the admin. My weapon of choice is the mage at the moment, still learning how to build and YEAH when I grow up I wanna be all about that drip life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

TheCollz said:


> ahhh yeah I'm Collen, I'm a DIY guy #DIYORDIE but when I buy juice its strictly local, none of that over priced stuff (Cuttwood) just saying.I used to smoke hub daily and I just got sick of all the admin. My weapon of choice is the mage at the moment, still learning how to build and YEAH when I grow up I wanna be all about that drip life.


Hehe, "all the admin". Most welcome to the forum. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Dooky

Hi All,
Been vaping for about a week now after having a twisp aero sitting in a draw since they where first launched in SA. So far only 2 cigs a day and honestly im enjoying the vape more... need to figure out what the next logical step will be to keep me off the smokes since one night with a dead battery easily turned into a pack of smokes. Looking foward to learning more.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Dooky said:


> Hi All,
> Been vaping for about a week now after having a twisp aero sitting in a draw since they where first launched in SA. So far only 2 cigs a day and honestly im enjoying the vape more... need to figure out what the next logical step will be to keep me off the smokes since one night with a dead battery easily turned into a pack of smokes. Looking foward to learning more.


Best advise don't be too hard on yourself I'm sure most won't admit it but we all have a smoke every so often I still do been back since an absence. It's sometimes good to have an analog just to get that kak taste and kill it and go straight back to vaping. I would invest in a starter setup ASAP just search the forum you will get plenty of info on the right setup for you. Welcome to the madhouse!


----------



## KZOR

@rev2xtc
@MamaBear
@papabear 
@Rincewind
@Speedy_11
@RJW
@Brad H
@R0sak

Most welcome to South Africa's ' leading conglomeration of gaseous phase producers. Free knowledge in abundance and cheap gear in the classifieds.
We introduce you to a new biome discovered by naturalists called "ecigssa".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Jimmymartin. See you are in Canada. Whereabouts in Canada? I visited Ottawa beginning of the month. Have you been vaping long? Where are you gear wise?
> Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


Be prepared for the sound of *crickets*. 
I suspect young jimmy is a member of that well known Chinese advertising group called "spammers".

Presenting exhibit A : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/seiko-316-kabuki-steel-atomizer.t30439/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/seiko-316-kabuki-steel-atomizer.t30439/
let the record show that this was young jimmy's 2nd post.


----------



## Andre

blujeenz said:


> Be prepared for the sound of *crickets*.
> I suspect young jimmy is a member of that well known Chinese advertising group called "spammers".
> 
> Presenting exhibit A : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/seiko-316-kabuki-steel-atomizer.t30439/
> let the record show that this was young jimmy's 2nd post.


Lol, I missed the flag.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

Camz•The•Viking said:


> Hi there guys n gals I'm Cameron.21 years ancient and a month and a half into Vaping.just upgraded to the smok Alien pretty flipping legendary mod!digging it so far running completely standard with a tfv8 baby beast.my starter vape is a Joyetech EGO AIO D22 which I am quite undecided if I should keep as a backup or trade\sell. I stay in joburg and I'm a Metalhead lol.also a biker great to be a part of such an epic community hopefully will be able to learn a lot from you guys!!Vape Strong and Live Long


Welcome bud! U'r gonna enjoy this space!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

@Jimmymartin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Jimmymartin. See you are in Canada. Whereabouts in Canada? I visited Ottawa beginning of the month. Have you been vaping long? Where are you gear wise?
> Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.



I think Jimmy was a spammer based on the other post... so long Jimmie!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## mrflyby

welll hiii im mrflyby, i'm 19 XD ive been vapeing for over a year now , have been off the stinkies for around a month now.Running a minikin 1.5 with a velocity rda quad coil atm , but i also have my smpl mech with the limitless plus rdta .Joburg boy , really love pizza, aannd im a musician, but honestly glad to be a part of this community.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF

Welcome @mrflyby glad you decided to introduce yourself.
From the PM I got from you earlier have a look those links I sent.
There is a lot of useful stuff there and a lot of guys there who can help you.
Have fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bravo 5

Hi all

Im a newbie here..
Been cigarette free for about 3 months already and really enjoying the vape side of things.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

Welcome @mrflyby & @Bravo 5 
Post as much as you like, vape as much as I do, enjoy your stay as much as you want to and stay off the stinkies for as long as you hope to.


----------



## ddk1979

A warm welcome to the following new members:
@rev2xtc 
@papabear 
@TheCollz 
@Dooky 
@mrflyby 
@Bravo 5 

Wonderful having you join this great vaping family

.


----------



## igor

Hi Everyone.. Awesome site for all things vape related! 
New to vaping.. about 3 weeks now.
Still making plenty rookie mistakes, and learning a lot.
Can see already though that this will stick, and smokes are no longer a feature in my day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## papabear

Welcome!!!


----------



## Andre

igor said:


> Hi Everyone.. Awesome site for all things vape related!
> New to vaping.. about 3 weeks now.
> Still making plenty rookie mistakes, and learning a lot.
> Can see already though that this will stick, and smokes are no longer a feature in my day.


Most welcome to the forum. Those stinkies are in for a rude surprise. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome new members. 
Enjoy your journey. 
And don't hesitate to ask questions.

There no such thing as a stupid question, only a stupid man who asks no questions



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## saving2vape

Greetings

I've been vaping since the beginning of the year, completely moved away from tobacco.

My dad has been a 2 packs a day smoker for almost 40 years and last week had a 'relatively minor' heart attack. The doc says he should recover fine but needs to stop the smoking.

I've managed to convince them (dad and doc) that using vaping as an intermediate step would be better than either suddenly stopping or staying on the smokes.

My dad's always been the guy to go to whenever I have had any problems, girls, cars, money or kids. He has always sacrificed his own wants and needs to look after us kids and now I feel I need to do something to make him feel special.

I've started a fundraiser to try raise cash to buy him all new kit and caboodle to get him off the tobacco and fiddling with vape gear. Would it be appropriate to post a link to the fundraiser here or suggestions on other places to promote it?

Thanks
Grant

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

saving2vape said:


> Greetings
> 
> I've been vaping since the beginning of the year, completely moved away from tobacco.
> 
> My dad has been a 2 packs a day smoker for almost 40 years and last week had a 'relatively minor' heart attack. The doc says he should recover fine but needs to stop the smoking.
> 
> I've managed to convince them (dad and doc) that using vaping as an intermediate step would be better than either suddenly stopping or staying on the smokes.
> 
> My dad's always been the guy to go to whenever I have had any problems, girls, cars, money or kids. He has always sacrificed his own wants and needs to look after us kids and now I feel I need to do something to make him feel special.
> 
> I've started a fundraiser to try raise cash to buy him all new kit and caboodle to get him off the tobacco and fiddling with vape gear. Would it be appropriate to post a link to the fundraiser here or suggestions on other places to promote it?
> 
> Thanks
> Grant


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. This is probably the best forum to start a thread to post your story and link. Happy vaping.


----------



## saving2vape

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. This is probably the best forum to start a thread to post your story and link. Happy vaping.


Thanks for the welcome and thanks for the direction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SMIST

Hows everyone doing?

Very cool forum, well done to the people involved.

New to the scene. Loving all the gen on here, very helpful indeed.

See you guys around.

Cheers

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

SMIST said:


> Hows everyone doing?
> 
> Very cool forum, well done to the people involved.
> 
> New to the scene. Loving all the gen on here, very helpful indeed.
> 
> See you guys around.
> 
> Cheers



Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

SMIST said:


> Hows everyone doing?
> 
> Very cool forum, well done to the people involved.
> 
> New to the scene. Loving all the gen on here, very helpful indeed.
> 
> See you guys around.
> 
> Cheers


Most welcome to the forum. Tell us more about your vaping journey? See you around, happy vaping.


----------



## igor

Thx for the welcome guys!


----------



## Boktiet

SMIST said:


> Hows everyone doing?
> 
> Very cool forum, well done to the people involved.
> 
> New to the scene. Loving all the gen on here, very helpful indeed.
> 
> See you guys around.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to the forum, enjoy your stay.


----------



## a_vawda

hi ppl
i singed up to ecigssa but never really introduce myself.
So yep...Where must i begin...Frm the starting of course , cause my story isnt long.
My first vape i bought was to sell...i never intended vaping , but after awhile i was hooked onto the clouds.
So i took up vaping and fortunately gave up smoking cigarettes(mostly)..and now i am addicted to my vape  

i hope to make good friends here...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

A warm welcome to the following new members:
@igor 
@saving2vape 
@SMIST 
@a_vawda 

Wonderful having you join this great vaping family

.


----------



## DidiDaDj

Hi All...
Started vaping bout a year ago after smoking for 23 years...like many people i know started on the Twisp which was fine for a while but then it got boring and i wanted something more so started scouring the internet for advice and came ecigssa...wow...simply wow all the info all the help I ever needed thanks to you i have now progressed from the Twispy to a Eleaf Pico and I'm loving the upgrade.
I am definitely moving into lifestyle territory looking to start expanding my collection starting to diy as well coil building cannot wait for my next vape mail.
Keep up the good work you guys you are a real inspiration...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

DidiDaDj said:


> Hi All...
> Started vaping bout a year ago after smoking for 23 years...like many people i know started on the Twisp which was fine for a while but then it got boring and i wanted something more so started scouring the internet for advice and came ecigssa...wow...simply wow all the info all the help I ever needed thanks to you i have now progressed from the Twispy to a Eleaf Pico and I'm loving the upgrade.
> I am definitely moving into lifestyle territory looking to start expanding my collection starting to diy as well coil building cannot wait for my next vape mail.
> Keep up the good work you guys you are a real inspiration...


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. You are well on your way into that rabbit hole. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin Pieterse

Software engineering student, Full time Vaper been Vaping for 3 years now started with some boring sweet old twisp device and now I'm hunting the big boys have a lot of experience with building coils and playing with the "bombs" as they are called

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

@igor @saving2vape @SMIST @a_vawda @DidiDaDj @Kevin Pieterse 

A thriving community is a growing and active community. Always great to see so many join. Have a great stay guyz.


----------



## Camz•The•Viking

boxerulez said:


> Welcome bud! U'r gonna enjoy this space!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Yo vin @boxrulez

Its cam from IAVA brother lol


----------



## GG1

Hi all, my journey started off from a very spur of the moment decision on my way home from work over a month ago. I have not had a ciggie since 
I am currently Vaping with an iStick Pico and Mello III atomizer and loving it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

GG1 said:


> Hi all, my journey started off from a very spur of the moment decision on my way home from work over a month ago. I have not had a ciggie since
> I am currently Vaping with an iStick Pico and Mello III atomizer and loving it!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement, on the spur of the moment or not. Winner gear you have there. Happy vaping.


----------



## GG1

Thanks Andre! Started with a Twisp and decided uh uh this won't work LOL


Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement, on the spur of the moment or not. Winner gear you have there. Happy vaping.[/QUOTE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MORGENLATTE

Hi guys, i am new here. long time vaper only discovered forum today.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

MORGENLATTE said:


> Hi guys, i am new here. long time vaper only discovered forum today.


Most welcome to the forum. What gear are you using over there? We have another German member, @Tom. He used to live and work here, but is now back in Germany. Happy vaping.


----------



## ddk1979

GG1 said:


> Started with a Twisp and decided uh uh this won't work LOL



Welcome to the forum @GG1.
I think most of us started on a twisp since these are usually the ones you see when you visit any shopping centre/mall.
Anyways, looks like you are on the right path now with your pico.
Enjoy your vaping journey.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

MORGENLATTE said:


> Hi guys, i am new here. long time vaper only discovered forum today.




Welcome to the forum @MORGENLATTE .
Please tell us more about the vape gear you are using.

.


----------



## MORGENLATTE

HI guys, at the moment i am using the Koopor Primus and tfv8 with the v8 t10 coils. i also use the avocado and troll v2. 
Liquids i ususlly buy base 1l and then aromas and mix away!
I must say i was surprised when i saw vape gear prices in SA.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michaelsa

Welcome to the family @MORGENLATTE 
Glad to see you have a decent setup 
SA is quite competitive with what I have compared in the EU, England excluded of course

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MORGENLATTE

Michaelsa said:


> Welcome to the family @MORGENLATTE
> Glad to see you have a decent setup
> SA is quite competitive with what I have compared in the EU, England excluded of course



Bit more expensive than here, but compares well. 
But you guys are also up to date with gear etc! i find it good. 
Very cool forum guys and thanks for the warm welcomes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waleed

hello everyone 
my name is Waleed, currently vaping for 3 months now
Im vaping on a minkin and with a limitless plus rdta.
attended the vapecon in Cape Town on Saturday and was pretty awesome if i do say so myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Pindyman

Waleed said:


> hello everyone
> my name is Waleed, currently vaping for 3 months now
> Im vaping on a minkin and with a limitless plus rdta.
> attended the vapecon in Cape Town on Saturday and was pretty awesome if i do say so myself.


Slmz and welcome Waleed

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Waleed said:


> hello everyone
> my name is Waleed, currently vaping for 3 months now
> Im vaping on a minkin and with a limitless plus rdta.
> attended the vapecon in Cape Town on Saturday and was pretty awesome if i do say so myself.


Most welcome to the forum. Think I remember you from Saturday. Happy vaping.


----------



## ddk1979

Waleed said:


> hello everyone
> my name is Waleed, currently vaping for 3 months now
> Im vaping on a minkin and with a limitless plus rdta.
> attended the vapecon in Cape Town on Saturday and was pretty awesome if i do say so myself.




Welcome to the forum @Waleed , it's a great place with many experienced and helpful members.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel

Greetings
My name is Guido and I am an alcoholic - OOPS wrong forum - not really - I am a nicotine addict.
I hail from Hermanus.

Stopped stinkies on 27 October 2016 when I finally took the plunge and bought my SMOK Alien after lurking on this very informative forum for quite some time. I did try e-cigs before but that was still in the infant stage of vaping - it left a really bad taste in my mouth(literally and figuratively).

In the past week and a bit I have set up a small witches hovel where I attempt to conjure up some interesting flavours. Mostly just recreating existing, tried and tested potions at this stage but that could change.

I am struggling to get an RBA for my Baby Beast so that I can start with making my own coils - I already have wire and cotton so I am getting there slowly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

@GG1 @MORGENLATTE @Waleed @gdigitel

Welcome to the forum guyz.
Don't be shy to ask and even less to share. 
As a Biology teacher I can tell you movement improves health so stay active on the forums.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

gdigitel said:


> Greetings
> My name is Guido and I am an alcoholic - OOPS wrong forum - not really - I am a nicotine addict.
> I hail from Hermanus.
> 
> Stopped stinkies on 27 October 2016 when I finally took the plunge and bought my SMOK Alien after lurking on this very informative forum for quite some time. I did try e-cigs before but that was still in the infant stage of vaping - it left a really bad taste in my mouth(literally and figuratively).
> 
> In the past week and a bit I have set up a small witches hovel where I attempt to conjure up some interesting flavours. Mostly just recreating existing, tried and tested potions at this stage but that could change.
> 
> I am struggling to get an RBA for my Baby Beast so that I can start with making my own coils - I already have wire and cotton so I am getting there slowly.


Welcome @gdigitel ! The world of DIY juices hey? I wish I could create something decent because it is such a fun hobby!

Start a thread in the "Who Has Stock?" section saying that you're looking for the Baby Beast RBA, hopefully one of our awesome vendors can help you out!


----------



## K Dog

Wazup!

I'm K Dog...

I'm a newbie and starting a business of importing some devices at the moment!

Great to be here!

K

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

K Dog said:


> Wazup!
> 
> I'm K Dog...
> 
> I'm a newbie and starting a business of importing some devices at the moment!
> 
> Great to be here!
> 
> K


Welcome @K Dog !

Glad to have you here with us! Just keep in mind that if you are planning on selling anything on here you need to check out this thread...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/attention-all-vendors-and-resellers.t2201/

Nice to have you on board though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

A warm welcome to the following new members:
@gdigitel
@K Dog 

Wonderful having you join this great vaping family

.


----------



## GG1

KZOR said:


> @GG1 @MORGENLATTE @Waleed @gdigitel
> 
> Welcome to the forum guyz.
> Don't be shy to ask and even less to share.
> As a Biology teacher I can tell you movement improves health so stay active on the forums.


Thanks for the warm welcome @KZOR, living in Rustenburg is a bit of a Vaping challenge... I am looking forward to visiting family in Cape Town during Dec and going to some Vape shops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester

Hi, I'm Constant....its been a while that I am busy on the forum, and finally decided to say Hi to everyone. Started Vaping the beginning of the year after I bought a kangertech kbox 70 from a dude that studies with me. Now I am on my 4th and best mod so far, the RX200s.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Pindyman

GG1 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome @KZOR, living in Rustenburg is a bit of a Vaping challenge... I am looking forward to visiting family in Cape Town during Dec and going to some Vape shops


Hi and welcome GG... Drop a. Message when u in the cape we can do some shop hopping juice tasting and what not lol welcome to the forum

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willem(veXy)

Hi everyone my name is Willem i'm 24 I started vaping since January 2016. Its been a amazing journey the vaping community is one of the best things about vaping for me i am now finishing my studies the last 2 months a have been helping out at Vikings Vape in Bloemfontein spreading the great world of vaping and helping people get of the nasty habit of smoking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Willem(veXy) said:


> Hi everyone my name is Willem i'm 24 I started vaping since January 2016. Its been a amazing journey the vaping community is one of the best things about vaping for me i am now finishing my studies the last 2 months a have been helping out at Vikings Vape in Bloemfontein spreading the great world of vaping and helping people get of the nasty habit of smoking.


Most welcome to the forum @Willem(veXy). Thank you for spreading the word. Happy vaping.


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Constantbester and @Willem(veXy) . Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome to all the new people!
Too many to mention. 
Especially the Rustenburg guys and gals!
Whoo hoo, we're taking over!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ian_F

Yo! Sup peoples.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Constantbester

Hallo guys and gals...nice to meet you all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

Constantbester said:


> Hallo guys and gals...nice to meet you all


 Hallo and welcome


----------



## Constantbester

KarlDP said:


> Hallo and welcome


Thanks, glad to be here....I know isn't really the right place to post this question (not that I know where to post it) but which is the beter tank. The ijoy tornado or the limitless rdta plus??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Constantbester said:


> Thanks, glad to be here....I know isn't really the right place to post this question (not that I know where to post it) but which is the beter tank. The ijoy tornado or the limitless rdta plus??


Fine here, but you will get more and faster answers if you start a thread in this subforum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jordan B

Hi everyone, my names Jordan and ive been vaping for a couple years now, love every minute of it. (parents disagree ) 
I have quite the set up at home, over 100 flavours and 4 devices
Seeing as how big this South African vape community is growing I figured its time to start getting active with all you fellow vapers

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Jordan B said:


> Hi everyone, my names Jordan and ive been vaping for a couple years now, love every minute of it. (parents disagree )
> I have quite the set up at home, over 100 flavours and 4 devices
> Seeing as how big this South African vape community is growing I figured its time to start getting active with all you fellow vapers



Official welcome to the forum @Jordan B 
Looking forward to hearing more about your vaping adventures - and your flavours! You have a large collection indeed!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester

Jordan B said:


> Hi everyone, my names Jordan and ive been vaping for a couple years now, love every minute of it. (parents disagree )
> I have quite the set up at home, over 100 flavours and 4 devices
> Seeing as how big this South African vape community is growing I figured its time to start getting active with all you fellow vapers


Hi @Jordan B glad to meet you,


----------



## ddk1979

A warm welcome to the following new members:
@Constantbester
@Willem(veXy)
@Jordan B 

Wonderful having you join this great vaping family.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ahorne46

Hi guys

I am Ahorne46
Real name: Ashley Horne (incase someone wants to stalk me 
)
I started vaping about 2- 2 and a half months ago.
I started with a cuboid mini, using the notch coil, I then got myself a vaporesso Gemini  rta after a week with the standard cuboid mini tank, which was the first time I had ever hear of rta's, I used pre-built fused Clapton coils in it. The flavour was good.

I then got a ipower 80w mod, for the extra battery life.

I am currently using a smok alien with a black limitless rdta using 2x Samsung 30q, the baby beast wasn't doing t for me lol.

I started off as a fruit juice vaper, until I discovered deserts... OMG I tried ms daisy peacan nut cream pie and I was hooked.

I am now starting with coil building and it has become a very expensive hobby.

I also no longer smoke the stinkies anymore

Hope I didn't bore you  haha

Vape for daaaays...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz

ahorne46 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am Ahorne46
> Real name: Ashley Horne (incase someone wants to stalk me
> )
> I started vaping about 2- 2 and a half months ago.
> I started with a cuboid mini, using the notch coil, I then got myself a vaporesso Gemini  rta after a week with the standard cuboid mini tank, which was the first time I had ever hear of rta's, I used pre-built fused Clapton coils in it. The flavour was good.
> 
> I then got a ipower 80w mod, for the extra battery life.
> 
> I am currently using a smok alien with a black limitless rdta using 2x Samsung 30q, the baby beast wasn't doing t for me lol.
> 
> I started off as a fruit juice vaper, until I discovered deserts... OMG I tried ms daisy peacan nut cream pie and I was hooked.
> 
> I am now starting with coil building and it has become a very expensive hobby.
> 
> I also no longer smoke the stinkies anymore
> 
> Hope I didn't bore you  haha
> 
> Vape for daaaays...


Welcome and enjoy, Smok Alien + miss daisy is a winner. 
The "like" was for your vaping glide path choice, nothing else, would never stalk a guy, least of all with the name "Horne".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

ahorne46 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am Ahorne46
> Real name: Ashley Horne (incase someone wants to stalk me
> )
> I started vaping about 2- 2 and a half months ago.
> I started with a cuboid mini, using the notch coil, I then got myself a vaporesso Gemini  rta after a week with the standard cuboid mini tank, which was the first time I had ever hear of rta's, I used pre-built fused Clapton coils in it. The flavour was good.
> 
> I then got a ipower 80w mod, for the extra battery life.
> 
> I am currently using a smok alien with a black limitless rdta using 2x Samsung 30q, the baby beast wasn't doing t for me lol.
> 
> I started off as a fruit juice vaper, until I discovered deserts... OMG I tried ms daisy peacan nut cream pie and I was hooked.
> 
> I am now starting with coil building and it has become a very expensive hobby.
> 
> I also no longer smoke the stinkies anymore
> 
> Hope I didn't bore you  haha
> 
> Vape for daaaays...


Not boring at all @ahorne46. Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. Yip, this can be a rabbit hole as deep as you want it to be, but so so enjoyable. Much better than smoking nevertheless. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester

ahorne46 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am Ahorne46
> Real name: Ashley Horne (incase someone wants to stalk me
> )
> I started vaping about 2- 2 and a half months ago.
> I started with a cuboid mini, using the notch coil, I then got myself a vaporesso Gemini  rta after a week with the standard cuboid mini tank, which was the first time I had ever hear of rta's, I used pre-built fused Clapton coils in it. The flavour was good.
> 
> I then got a ipower 80w mod, for the extra battery life.
> 
> I am currently using a smok alien with a black limitless rdta using 2x Samsung 30q, the baby beast wasn't doing t for me lol.
> 
> I started off as a fruit juice vaper, until I discovered deserts... OMG I tried ms daisy peacan nut cream pie and I was hooked.
> 
> I am now starting with coil building and it has become a very expensive hobby.
> 
> I also no longer smoke the stinkies anymore
> 
> Hope I didn't bore you  haha
> 
> Vape for daaaays...


Hi....wow you moved up quickly....it took me a while before I got the hang of vapping and all it's wonderfulnes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Jordan B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

ahorne46 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am Ahorne46
> Real name: Ashley Horne (incase someone wants to stalk me
> )
> I started vaping about 2- 2 and a half months ago.
> I started with a cuboid mini, using the notch coil, I then got myself a vaporesso Gemini  rta after a week with the standard cuboid mini tank, which was the first time I had ever hear of rta's, I used pre-built fused Clapton coils in it. The flavour was good.
> 
> I then got a ipower 80w mod, for the extra battery life.
> 
> I am currently using a smok alien with a black limitless rdta using 2x Samsung 30q, the baby beast wasn't doing t for me lol.
> 
> I started off as a fruit juice vaper, until I discovered deserts... OMG I tried ms daisy peacan nut cream pie and I was hooked.
> 
> I am now starting with coil building and it has become a very expensive hobby.
> 
> I also no longer smoke the stinkies anymore
> 
> Hope I didn't bore you  haha
> 
> Vape for daaaays...



Welcome to the forum @ahorne46 
Great intro - congrats on the vaping and kicking the stinkies!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*Attention new members

For those of you based in Gauteng, please take note of the upcoming ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet that will be held on Sat 3 December 2016 in Sandton.*

It's a great opportunity to meet other vapers, try out loads of gear and juices and have a good time. You can also meet some experienced vapers and get help with your coils or advice on anything that you need help on. 

It's free to attend, just *RSVP with the blue button* on the first post at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-3-december-2016.t30662/

*There are going to be some great prizes on the day. And some great vendors... *

Looking forward to meeting you there. Come say hello. You will meet several members of the Admin and Mod team and lots of enthusiastic friendly vapers. Don't miss it. It's going to be a lot of fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @ahorne46 
to the happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

Jordan B said:


> Hi everyone, my names Jordan and ive been vaping for a couple years now, love every minute of it. (parents disagree )
> I have quite the set up at home, over 100 flavours and 4 devices
> Seeing as how big this South African vape community is growing I figured its time to start getting active with all you fellow vapers


 
Welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

@ahorne46

Welcome bru..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Constantbester said:


> Hi....wow you moved up quickly....it took me a while before I got the hang of vapping and all it's wonderfulnes


Is 'vapping' like fapping ? Sorry mind straight to gutter there....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Constantbester said:


> Hi....wow you moved up quickly....it took me a while before I got the hang of vapping and all it's wonderfulnes


If only we all moved that fast I would have bought a Reo from the start

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

ahorne46 said:


> OMG I tried ms daisy peacan nut cream pie and I was hooked.




Welcome to the forum @ahorne46 
I just bought a bottle of Ms Daisy after @blujeenz let me try some of his, and I'm totally hooked on the stuff.
A really great juice if one has a bit of a sweet tooth. You almost need a knife and fork when you vape the stuff.
Anyways, all the best on your vaping journey.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ahorne46

Thanks for all the welcomes  yeah I did move up a but fast, and I realised it would have saved me so much money if I had just started big in the beginning, than working my way up... But then again if I didn't work my way up I wouldn't know what I like. xD

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp

Hey fellow vapers. 

My name is Jacques, but everyone know me as Kabous. I started vaping about two years ago, but only did I stop smoking about 7months ago. 

I slowly climbed the tree of vaping, to the point where I build my own coils, and run on TC if my taste buds allow it for the day. 

Thank you for having a community for all of us.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Constantbester

Welcome to the vaping family Kabous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Jacques Steenkamp said:


> Hey fellow vapers.
> 
> My name is Jacques, but everyone know me as Kabous. I started vaping about two years ago, but only did I stop smoking about 7months ago.
> 
> I slowly climbed the tree of vaping, to the point where I build my own coils, and run on TC if my taste buds allow it for the day.
> 
> Thank you for having a community for all of us.



Welcome to the forum @Jacques Steenkamp 
Congrats on quitting the smoking!
Enjoy your stay here...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ahorne46

Jacques Steenkamp said:


> Hey fellow vapers.
> 
> My name is Jacques, but everyone know me as Kabous. I started vaping about two years ago, but only did I stop smoking about 7months ago.
> 
> I slowly climbed the tree of vaping, to the point where I build my own coils, and run on TC if my taste buds allow it for the day.
> 
> Thank you for having a community for all of us.


Welcome to the community Kobous  hope you get the help you may or may not need  glad you were able to kick the stinkies *thumbs up* 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamacouve

Howzit guys,

Jama here. Currently running a Minkin V1.5 with Troll V2 dripper. Loving it although looking at other RDA options

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp

Jamacouve said:


> Howzit guys,
> 
> Jama here. Currently running a Minkin V1.5 with Troll V2 dripper. Loving it although looking at other RDA options


How is the chip on that device, I have never seen one before?? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ads

Once 30-40 a day ciggie smoker, turned vaper. After going through about 6 twisps I got gatvol and invested in a Reuleaux RX 2/3 Mod. Currently running either a uWell Crown tank or Smoke Cloud Beast. I like to chain vape, hard.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @Ads
Well done on kicking the stinkies!
Welcome to the forum, here you can find answers, good laughs, and hectic fomo!
Don't be afraid to ask.
Lekker setup you have there, hope you enjoy your stay with all us vape junkies


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Ads said:


> Once 30-40 a day ciggie smoker, turned vaper. After going through about 6 twisps I got gatvol and invested in a Reuleaux RX 2/3 Mod. Currently running either a uWell Crown tank or Smoke Cloud Beast. I like to chain vape, hard.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Great gear you got going there. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ads

Thanks so much guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Hi my name is J.P

(Everyone says "hi j.p" like at AA)

I guess I started like most... was on the stinkies for 15yrs and decided to
Kick it and take up vaping.

I've spent a small fortune on going through a huge learning curve...

Started on a twisp edge, and due to some "problems" I went to a Aero..
Again due to some "problems"...
(Not going to brand bash here)

I saw the light and got myself rigged with some decent gear.

Currently now I'm on 
a Rx200s with any of my tanks

Griffin 25
Aromamizer sup
Dot mod petri v2

been off the cancer stix now for about 
A year and a half.
But I did get curious once or twice... and had a puff here and there.

But afterwards my mouth tasted so Vile I vowed that next time I'd rather work my nipples down with a blunt cheese grater than have a smoke ever again

I've converted my brother,wife,father and several ladies in my office 

Looking forward to read up on all the great info you guys have here.
As I'm starting to contemplate about brewing my own juices.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Hi my name is J.P
> 
> (Everyone says "hi j.p" like at AA)
> 
> I guess I started like most... was on the stinkies for 15yrs and decided to
> Kick it and take up vaping.
> 
> I've spent a small fortune on going through a huge learning curve...
> 
> Started on a twisp edge, and due to some "problems" I went to a Aero..
> Again due to some "problems"...
> (Not going to brand bash here)
> 
> I saw the light and got myself rigged with some decent gear.
> 
> Currently now I'm on
> a Rx200s with any of my tanks
> 
> Griffin 25
> Aromamizer sup
> Dot mod petri v2
> 
> been off the cancer stix now for about
> A year and a half.
> But I did get curious once or twice... and had a puff here and there.
> 
> But afterwards my mouth tasted so Vile I vowed that next time I'd rather work my nipples down with a blunt cheese grater than have a smoke ever again
> 
> I've converted my brother,wife,father and several ladies in my office
> 
> Looking forward to read up on all the great info you guys have here.
> As I'm starting to contemplate about brewing my own juices.
> 
> Thanks


Hi JP, most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the vile stinky habit. DIY is huge fun. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fernando

Howzit everybody, the name's Fernando and I've been vaping for about a year now. Loving this thing man. To put it bluntly, I can't believe I've been paying to kill myself (slowly) all my life. I'm lad I'm finally off the stinkies and it's been great, just plain fantastic actually...

Keep vaping!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## blujeenz

Fernando said:


> Howzit everybody, the name's Fernando and I've been vaping for about a year now. Loving this thing man. To put it bluntly, I can't believe I've been paying to kill myself (slowly) all my life. I'm lad I'm finally off the stinkies and it's been great, just plain fantastic actually...
> 
> Keep vaping!


Welcome, big win for getting off cigs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fernando

blujeenz said:


> Welcome, big win for getting off cigs.
> You might want to think about an edit of your post, sounds a tad dodge, as in way too much info for the intro thread.


LOL Thanks for the heads up, I didn't pick that up...yeah that would have been a bit awks hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Fernando said:


> Howzit everybody, the name's Fernando and I've been vaping for about a year now. Loving this thing man. To put it bluntly, I can't believe I've been paying to kill myself (slowly) all my life. I'm lad I'm finally off the stinkies and it's been great, just plain fantastic actually...
> 
> Keep vaping!


Welcome @Fernando !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

A warm welcome to the following new members:

@Jamacouve
@Jacques Steenkamp
@Ads
@jpzx12rturbo
@Fernando

Wonderful having you join this great vaping family.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## koos7234

Good morning everyone. 

Jason here, feels good to be on a vaping forum finally. 

Currently using my lovely tesla three with carrate 24 tank. Nearly time for upgrade. Been vaping since Jan. Started on twisp and now going a bit more hectic. 

Like DIY stuff, doing my own coil builds currently and want to head on to the juice side soon. 

Gonna be cool getting to know you all. 

Have a lovely day peeps. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Hi my name is J.P
> 
> (Everyone says "hi j.p" like at AA)
> 
> I guess I started like most... was on the stinkies for 15yrs and decided to
> Kick it and take up vaping.
> 
> I've spent a small fortune on going through a huge learning curve...
> 
> Started on a twisp edge, and due to some "problems" I went to a Aero..
> Again due to some "problems"...
> (Not going to brand bash here)
> 
> I saw the light and got myself rigged with some decent gear.
> 
> Currently now I'm on
> a Rx200s with any of my tanks
> 
> Griffin 25
> Aromamizer sup
> Dot mod petri v2
> 
> been off the cancer stix now for about
> A year and a half.
> But I did get curious once or twice... and had a puff here and there.
> 
> But afterwards my mouth tasted so Vile I vowed that next time I'd rather work my nipples down with a blunt cheese grater than have a smoke ever again
> 
> I've converted my brother,wife,father and several ladies in my office
> 
> Looking forward to read up on all the great info you guys have here.
> As I'm starting to contemplate about brewing my own juices.
> 
> Thanks



Welcome to the forum @jpzx12rturbo 
Congrats on the vaping! Great gear you have
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Fernando said:


> Howzit everybody, the name's Fernando and I've been vaping for about a year now. Loving this thing man. To put it bluntly, I can't believe I've been paying to kill myself (slowly) all my life. I'm lad I'm finally off the stinkies and it's been great, just plain fantastic actually...
> 
> Keep vaping!



Welcome to the forum @Fernando 
Excellently described in your intro - agree with you 100%
Enjoy your stay !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

koos7234 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Jason here, feels good to be on a vaping forum finally.
> 
> Currently using my lovely tesla three with carrate 24 tank. Nearly time for upgrade. Been vaping since Jan. Started on twisp and now going a bit more hectic.
> 
> Like DIY stuff, doing my own coil builds currently and want to head on to the juice side soon.
> 
> Gonna be cool getting to know you all.
> 
> Have a lovely day peeps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Welcome @koos7234 
Congrats on the vaping
Lots of info on here and very experienced helpful folk
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

koos7234 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Jason here, feels good to be on a vaping forum finally.
> 
> Currently using my lovely tesla three with carrate 24 tank. Nearly time for upgrade. Been vaping since Jan. Started on twisp and now going a bit more hectic.
> 
> Like DIY stuff, doing my own coil builds currently and want to head on to the juice side soon.
> 
> Gonna be cool getting to know you all.
> 
> Have a lovely day peeps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum @koos7234 (must be some history to that handle!). Juice DIY is great fun. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claude 22

Hey, I'm Claude, from Paarl Looking at buying my first Vape, sick of cigarettes. Just struggling with what to buy. Really like the Sigelei J150 with RDTA iJoy tank... opinion??

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys 
@Ads 
@koos7234

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester

Claude 22 said:


> Hey, I'm Claude, from Paarl Looking at buying my first Vape, sick of cigarettes. Just struggling with what to buy. Really like the Sigelei J150 with RDTA iJoy tank... opinion??


You can't go wrong with the ijoy limitless RDTA....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Statutory Vape

Hi! My name is actually Neil. I vape an LMC box with a LMC 24 RDA. Vaping saved my life!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester

Statutory Vape said:


> Hi! My name is actually Neil. I vape an LMC box with a LMC 24 RDA. Vaping saved my life!


Glad to hear vaping is the lifesaver...unlike those stinkies.....glad to have you here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Thank you to all for the warm welcome and kind words




Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @jpzx12rturbo
> Congrats on the vaping! Great gear you have
> Enjoy your stay here



Thanks silver
I thought so too… until i joined this site

Daauumnnnnnn!!!
You guys have some nice gear!
And worst part of all is that its contagious, because i came across
this thread called Reoville…. and lets just say I'm on my way to becoming a Reonut

Althou the whole "Mech" thing is new and a bit overwhelming.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Thank you to all for the warm welcome and kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks silver
> I thought so too… until i joined this site
> 
> Daauumnnnnnn!!!
> You guys have some nice gear!
> And worst part of all is that its contagious, because i came across
> this thread called Reoville…. and lets just say I'm on my way to becoming a Reonut
> 
> Althou the whole "Mech" thing is new and a bit overwhelming.



Hehe
Contagious compulsive upgrade dilemma is a common problem we all face here 
Always hunting for that elusive perfect vape
At least the search is a load of fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

And expensive…

My credit card has ran and is cowarding in the corner in the room
after being used and abused

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## spiv

I've been around on the forum for a while, but never actually introduced myself. 
I, like most, started on a twisp. I'd call my upgrade to the Twisp Aero my start because before that I was still smoking cigs. Then in January this year, I went to Vape Shop and wanted to upgrade. They sold me a Cubis with a Cuboid tank. This was awesome for coming off the Aero. I stuck with this setup for a very long time (well, longer than I've stuck with a setup before). I did a bit of DIY from about March using popular recipies from ELR. From about May I bought a Crius v3 and a build kit with wire and cotton and this is where it all started snowballing. a Crius Plus, Limitless Plus + Mech, Hotcig R150, Joyetech Ultimo, Reo mini, OL16 (with cloudcap), Velocity V2, Leprechaun with a BF Petri, Therion BF with a Transformer RDA, Coppervape BF mod with a Tsunami 24 Plus and a Noisy Cricket thrown in for good measure and here I am. (I forgot to mention all the wires, cottons, batteries, mixing kits etc you pick up along the way). I'm becoming a little more picky with my equipment nowadays so that I only get what I need, 
Also, I'm a geek so stuff like this interests me.
My daily drivers are the Therion BF mod with the Transformer RDA and the Limitless Plus + Mech Mod. These vape to my style. the Leprechaun and Petri is amazing, but that's too nice to take out and chuck in the car and in a bag and stuff. 
I still play around with my other equipment because juices vape differently in different setups. 

This forum is an amazing resource for information. Do a search and chances are that your question has been answered already.

Have fun.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Jamacouve

Jacques Steenkamp said:


> How is the chip on that device, I have never seen one before??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Love it dude best I've used

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F

Jamacouve said:


> Howzit guys,
> 
> Jama here. Currently running a Minkin V1.5 with Troll V2 dripper. Loving it although looking at other RDA options



Hello Jamamamama


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamacouve

Ian_F said:


> Hello Jamamamama
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EEEEEAAAAAAAAAN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Thank you to all for the warm welcome and kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks silver
> I thought so too… until i joined this site
> 
> Daauumnnnnnn!!!
> You guys have some nice gear!
> And worst part of all is that its contagious, because i came across
> this thread called Reoville…. and lets just say I'm on my way to becoming a Reonut
> 
> Althou the whole "Mech" thing is new and a bit overwhelming.


Look at the Pico Squeeze as well for an entry level BF mech. And don't be scared of the mech mod thing keep your builds larger than 0.5ohm and use a decent amp rating battery (Sony VTC) and you good to go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johan9779

Hi everyone.

Saying hello. Been vaping for a long time, thought I would join this forum. Seems like a friendly place. 

Gear? 

Favourite mod: Reuleaux RX2/3 running 3 x 18650. Portable: Love the ileaf pico, perfect in my jeans pocket at work, always ready for a quick vape.
Tanks: Smok cloud beast, smoke big baby beast, ijoy limitless I use as a dripper. Two griffin 25s that I'm constantly rebuilding and swearing at when they leak. Other odds and ends.

I dabble a bit in DIY e-liquid. Mostly disasters, but occasionally I get a batch right.

Right now vaping a DIY tobacco/espresso/caramel/brown sugar concoction I brewed myself. Tastes a bit like a new leather shoe, definitely vapable.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

spiv said:


> I've been around on the forum for a while, but never actually introduced myself.
> I, like most, started on a twisp. I'd call my upgrade to the Twisp Aero my start because before that I was still smoking cigs. Then in January this year, I went to Vape Shop and wanted to upgrade. They sold me a Cubis with a Cuboid tank. This was awesome for coming off the Aero. I stuck with this setup for a very long time (well, longer than I've stuck with a setup before). I did a bit of DIY from about March using popular recipies from ELR. From about May I bought a Crius v3 and a build kit with wire and cotton and this is where it all started snowballing. a Crius Plus, Limitless Plus + Mech, Hotcig R150, Joyetech Ultimo, Reo mini, OL16 (with cloudcap), Velocity V2, Leprechaun with a BF Petri, Therion BF with a Transformer RDA, Coppervape BF mod with a Tsunami 24 Plus and a Noisy Cricket thrown in for good measure and here I am. (I forgot to mention all the wires, cottons, batteries, mixing kits etc you pick up along the way). I'm becoming a little more picky with my equipment nowadays so that I only get what I need,
> Also, I'm a geek so stuff like this interests me.
> My daily drivers are the Therion BF mod with the Transformer RDA and the Limitless Plus + Mech Mod. These vape to my style. the Leprechaun and Petri is amazing, but that's too nice to take out and chuck in the car and in a bag and stuff.
> I still play around with my other equipment because juices vape differently in different setups.
> 
> This forum is an amazing resource for information. Do a search and chances are that your question has been answered already.
> 
> Have fun.



Welcome officially @spiv ! Seen your posts regularly so wasnt sure why your name was in the Intro thread. Lol.
Thanks for the detailed intro. You have been through quite a bit of gear! Sounds like you having fun and still off the stinkies so thats all that counts!
Tell me does the Cricket get any airtime in your vaping schedule? I want one but dont know if I will appreciate it.
All the best from here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Johan9779 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Saying hello. Been vaping for a long time, thought I would join this forum. Seems like a friendly place.
> 
> Gear?
> 
> Favourite mod: Reuleaux RX2/3 running 3 x 18650. Portable: Love the ileaf pico, perfect in my jeans pocket at work, always ready for a quick vape.
> Tanks: Smok cloud beast, smoke big baby beast, ijoy limitless I use as a dripper. Two griffin 25s that I'm constantly rebuilding and swearing at when they leak. Other odds and ends.
> 
> I dabble a bit in DIY e-liquid. Mostly disasters, but occasionally I get a batch right.
> 
> Right now vaping a DIY tobacco/espresso/caramel/brown sugar concoction I brewed myself. Tastes a bit like a new leather shoe, definitely vapable.



Welcome @Johan9779 
Great intro
lol on the new leather shoe vape - never heard that before
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Vino1718 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick intro from my side. I've been a stinky addict for about 15 years. Smoked about a packet every 2nd day. Decided to stop smoking stinky's cause the stench started to irritate me especially when I'm around non-smokers. After sig I would go wash my hands so that people dont have to put up with the unpleasant smell. I still smoke a stinky now and then but I dont buy packets anymore. My wife needs to get off sigs cause its tempting when she smokes around me. Anyhoo, I started going the DIY route about a month/two ago and really enjoy it. Never thought it would become a hobby. I look forward learning from the pro's and thanks for having me here.
> 
> I'll be making a few posts very soon.
> 
> Cheers


Hi, welcome to the forum. I can relate as I quit a long,long habit over two and a half years ago though the wife still puffs away at will. I have tried to convert her to no avail. I have no desire to smoke anymore what so ever,you'll get there also. I never heard of Camel purple but a simple ry4 w/menthol DIY is an adv for me.The forum has lots of tobacco recipes and I started vapeing on a liquid named Newport which was good.Luck to ya'

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac

FuadM said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a quick intro, I'm Fuad, I been vaping for about 5 years, as most of the older vapers, I started with the Ego Vape e-cigs. My collection has grown a bit since then, i'm an experimental vaper (I would vape anything ) I may not like certain fruits / desserts etc. but I may like vaping it. and I am excited to attend the CT vape meet next month!


@FuadM welcome.You need to be given Veteran status as you have been vapeing longer than many including myself.Keep up the vape and enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*Attention new members

For those of you based in Gauteng, please take note of the upcoming ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet that will be held on Sat 3 December 2016 in Sandton.*

Its going to be lots of fun and there will be some great vendors there on the day.
RSVP for a chance to win super giveaway prizes

Thread is here with all the details:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-3-december-2016.t30662/

Don't miss it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Hi all,
JP here,a total newbie to the "thread life".

Started with this ecig thing about 2 years ago,got a twisp from a mate,and seeing as I dont smoke in my car this thing was awesome.I drove down to Cape Town a year ago when I moved here and didnt crave a Marlboro once...Then the bugger gave up on me,battery and leaks same time!

About 4 months ago I got a good deal on a Eleaf pico,man was that awesome,but think I almost killed it,vaped that thing so hard it was hot as hell.

A month after buying it I picked up a RX200s with Gemini mega on it,pico was sold in 5mins

Building coils was a completely new issue,but university of youtube prevailed.

Sister spoilt me with a iJoy combo RDTA on the weekend,what a piece of equipment!Currently going on Cinnful cookie and Mixed berries.

Dropped my smoking habit by half the quantity,havent quit yet,but its a start!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Jp1905 said:


> Hi all,
> JP here,a total newbie to the "thread life".
> 
> Started with this ecig thing about 2 years ago,got a twisp from a mate,and seeing as I dont smoke in my car this thing was awesome.I drove down to Cape Town a year ago when I moved here and didnt crave a Marlboro once...Then the bugger gave up on me,battery and leaks same time!
> 
> About 4 months ago I got a good deal on a Eleaf pico,man was that awesome,but think I almost killed it,vaped that thing so hard it was hot as hell.
> 
> A month after buying it I picked up a RX200s with Gemini mega on it,pico was sold in 5mins
> 
> Building coils was a completely new issue,but university of youtube prevailed.
> 
> Sister spoilt me with a iJoy combo RDTA on the weekend,what a piece of equipment!Currently going on Cinnful cookie and Mixed berries.
> 
> Dropped my smoking habit by half the quantity,havent quit yet,but its a start!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @Jp1905 
Congrats on the vaping and halving the smoking!
Great achievement so far. As long as you enjoy it I am sure it will be a matter of time before you put down the stinkies completely. 
All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

@koos7234 
@Claude 22 
@Statutory Vape 
@Johan9779 
@Jp1905 

So glad you joined. The forum is a really great place to learn with so many experienced vapers.
Wonderful having you join this great vaping family where help is always at hand.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spiv

Silver said:


> Tell me does the Cricket get any airtime in your vaping schedule? I want one but dont know if I will appreciate it.



Actually no. It doesn't get any time. It's so powerful and I don't vape at such high wattages. Increasing the resistance of a build to be high enough to drop the voltage enough (1ohm) is defeating the purpose. I also need way thinner wire to get that without 20 wraps that won't fit in a 22ml atomiser. Also, with squonking, dripping is a pain. And because it's a series mod, you still only get the battery life of a single 18650.

So a single 18650 squonk mod is more up my alley. An aluminum dual parallel battery squonk mod with a 12ml bottle would be my ideal mech mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

spiv said:


> Actually no. It doesn't get any time. It's so powerful and I don't vape at such high wattages. Increasing the resistance of a build to be high enough to drop the voltage enough (1ohm) is defeating the purpose. I also need way thinner wire to get that without 20 wraps that won't fit in a 22ml atomiser. Also, with squonking, dripping is a pain. And because it's a series mod, you still only get the battery life of a single 18650.
> 
> So a single 18650 squonk mod is more up my alley. An aluminum dual parallel battery squonk mod with a 12ml bottle would be my ideal mech mod.


Reo is the king of the Hill but there are many alternatives, using the little Pico Squeeze with RM2 and its probably been said but for a budget setup you don't get better. Another good option is the local Paddy Vapes squonker, very pretty and ergonomic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback on the cricket @spiv !



spiv said:


> An aluminum dual parallel battery squonk mod with a 12ml bottle would be my ideal mech mod.


Now you're talking!!!
That would be fabulous!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the cricket @spiv !
> 
> 
> Now you're talking!!!
> That would be fabulous!!



Stumbled across this when searching for alternative squonkers : 

Todd seems to like it , tried accessing the FB page but seems to have been taken down  no other info but this will be chicken dinner I think.

P.S if this is the wrong thread then please feel free to move it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Stumbled across this when searching for alternative squonkers :
> 
> Todd seems to like it , tried accessing the FB page but seems to have been taken down  no other info but this will be chicken dinner I think.
> 
> P.S if this is the wrong thread then please feel free to move it



Very interesting thanks @Daniel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

Daniel said:


> Another good option is the local Paddy Vapes squonker, very pretty and ergonomic



It's amazing. Justin was kind enough to even bottom feed my Petri. 

I wonder if I can twist his arm and get him to make a 26650 version? 

I like how those Mushroom mods are 3D printed. That's genius... If the right materials are used.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vino1718

kev mac said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum. I can relate as I quit a long,long habit over two and a half years ago though the wife still puffs away at will. I have tried to convert her to no avail. I have no desire to smoke anymore what so ever,you'll get there also. I never heard of Camel purple but a simple ry4 w/menthol DIY is an adv for me.The forum has lots of tobacco recipes and I started vapeing on a liquid named Newport which was good.Luck to ya'



Thanks. Attached is a pic of the Camel Double with Purple flavour. Might be a different name where your from. The single flavour one is Camel Activate purple. If one of the guys here could maybe ask someone they know smoking the same siggy, to give them one to try figure out what flavour it is. Dont have to light it tho, just pop the bubble and taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Vino1718 said:


> Thanks. Attached is a pic of the Camel Double with Purple flavour. Might be a different name where your from. The single flavour one is Camel Activate purple. If one of the guys here could maybe ask someone they know smoking the same siggy, to give them one to try figure out what flavour it is. Dont have to light it tho, just pop the bubble and taste.


Interesting how the tobacco companies are climbing on the band wagon what do you think is in that little ball? No questions being asked of the content yet vaping is being ostracized.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

spiv said:


> It's amazing. Justin was kind enough to even bottom feed my Petri.
> 
> I wonder if I can twist his arm and get him to make a 26650 version?
> 
> I like how those Mushroom mods are 3D printed. That's genius... If the right materials are used.


I'll help with the twisting.... Really Think a mod like that would be chicken dinner...

To add to that a 25mm atty would probably blow this whole thing out the water...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Vino1718 said:


> Thanks. Attached is a pic of the Camel Double with Purple flavour. Might be a different name where your from. The single flavour one is Camel Activate purple. If one of the guys here could maybe ask someone they know smoking the same siggy, to give them one to try figure out what flavour it is. Dont have to light it tho, just pop the bubble and taste.


That's a new one on me,but I don't pay attention so much now that I quit. Is the purple a grape thing?If I happen to run across one I will take a drag to satisfy my own curiosity and get back to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718

kev mac said:


> That's a new one on me,but I don't pay attention so much now that I quit. Is the purple a grape thing?If I happen to run across one I will take a drag to satisfy my own curiosity and get back to you.


Not sure if it's grape, that's why I need someone else to test it. My palates is f'd up from the years of smoking stinkies.  

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Vino1718 said:


> Thanks. Attached is a pic of the Camel Double with Purple flavour. Might be a different name where your from. The single flavour one is Camel Activate purple. If one of the guys here could maybe ask someone they know smoking the same siggy, to give them one to try figure out what flavour it is. Dont have to light it tho, just pop the bubble and taste.


Did online search and it says the capsule adds a cherry flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

kev mac said:


> Did online search and it says the capsule adds a cherry flavor.


Ok cool. What type of cherry fits the purple? Maybe the black cherry?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Always nice to see new members. This is a great community filled with useful information for the picking.
@koos7234 @Claude 22 @Statutory Vape @Johan9779 @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## theMysticVaper

My name's Patrick or theMysticVaper  I have been vaping since about the middle of 2016 and have been enjoying it ever since  I'm from Cape Town. I also have a vape channel so if you want to check that out I'd greatly appreciate it  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOhRlAsx0Q4SrM6R4NScdjA Anyway, that's a bit about me, enjoy your day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

theMysticVaper said:


> My name's Patrick or theMysticVaper  I have been vaping since about the middle of 2016 and have been enjoying it ever since  I'm from Cape Town. I also have a vape channel so if you want to check that out I'd greatly appreciate it  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOhRlAsx0Q4SrM6R4NScdjA Anyway, that's a bit about me, enjoy your day


Most welcome to the forum @theMysticVaper. Shall have a look at your channel. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

theMysticVaper said:


> My name's Patrick or theMysticVaper  I have been vaping since about the middle of 2016 and have been enjoying it ever since  I'm from Cape Town. I also have a vape channel so if you want to check that out I'd greatly appreciate it  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOhRlAsx0Q4SrM6R4NScdjA Anyway, that's a bit about me, enjoy your day



Welcome to the forum @theMysticVaper 
Enjoy the vaping and your stay here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B

Hi guys,

I'm a tax consultant from Cape Town. I started vaping a month ago to get off hookah, and I've been really enjoying it. I haven't smoked hookah since i started vaping. 

In the month since I started vaping I already tried diy mixing and the juice I've made so far hasn't turned out bad, though I get a lot of help from a colleague and fellow vaper. He introduced me to this forum and suggested I sign up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Mr. B said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a tax consultant from Cape Town. I started vaping a month ago to get off hookah, and I've been really enjoying it. I haven't smoked hookah since i started vaping.
> 
> In the month since I started vaping I already tried diy mixing and the juice I've made so far hasn't turned out bad, though I get a lot of help from a colleague and fellow vaper. He introduced me to this forum and suggested I sign up.



Welcome to the forum @Mr. B 
Congrats on the vaping
Wishing you all the best and enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Mr. B said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a tax consultant from Cape Town. I started vaping a month ago to get off hookah, and I've been really enjoying it. I haven't smoked hookah since i started vaping.
> 
> In the month since I started vaping I already tried diy mixing and the juice I've made so far hasn't turned out bad, though I get a lot of help from a colleague and fellow vaper. He introduced me to this forum and suggested I sign up.


Welcome @Mr. B !

Good job on getting off the Hubbly, vaping flavours are a lot better and more pronounced! And well done to your colleague, who is it?

Love the profile picture by the way, Stormtroopers kick ass!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Nice 1 @Mr. B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp

Welcome Mr. B. Welcome to the best forum. People here are very friendly and will help with any information. 

Keep on vaping. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Candy

Hi its Candy joined today, starting to vape today again... don't get the same satisfaction as a analog on 18mg of Twisp Cherry flavour.
Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Candy said:


> Hi its Candy joined today, starting to vape today again... don't get the same satisfaction as a analog on 18mg of Twisp Cherry flavour.
> Any suggestions?


Hi Candy, and welcome to the forums!

Is that what happened to your previous attempt at vaping? You had a Twisp? There are loads of cool devices out there! If you're from Pretoria best thing you could do for yourself is pop into a store and get a feel for all your options.

I would suggest a Pico kit, this one looks awesome and is about to go on a 20% off sale soon! You can ask this vendor newbie questions too, he doesn't know it (I don't think), but I've sent him mails and he was really helpful! 

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...istick-pico-75w-tc-starter-kit-jay-bo-designs

Then find yourself some Vapour Mountain XXX, and you're A for Away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp

Candy said:


> Hi its Candy joined today, starting to vape today again... don't get the same satisfaction as a analog on 18mg of Twisp Cherry flavour.
> Any suggestions?


I personally don't like Twisp devices or juices. I would recommend using Justfog C14. Amazing device, and some Liqua 18mg juices. That setup is what helped me to stop smoking. 
Justfog is a lot like Twisp, but personally it is much better, as the coils last longer, it is easier on your budget as well as Liqua has amazing flavors. 

If you reside in Cape Town I would recommend going to E-smoke. They are in Goodwood, very nice people 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papabear

So many new people since I last looked in this thread!

Welcome to all the new guys and gals!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johan Marais

Hi Everyone, my name is Johan

Living in PTA and been Vaping for 3 years now after smoking cigarettes for 15 years, since I started vaping I have never touched a Cigarette ever again. I don't miss eating tons of chappies, drinking litres of coffee or smelling like I hot boxed a shack. I recreantly started making my own e-liquid and hope here is a sections where one can trade DIY e-Liquid Recipes - That would be awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Johan Marais said:


> Hi Everyone, my name is Johan
> 
> Living in PTA and been Vaping for 3 years now after smoking cigarettes for 15 years, since I started vaping I have never touched a Cigarette ever again. I don't miss eating tons of chappies, drinking litres of coffee or smelling like I hot boxed a shack. I recreantly started making my own e-liquid and hope here is a sections where one can trade DIY e-Liquid Recipes - That would be awesome


Welcome @Johan Marais , and congrats on the three-years of stink-freeness!

There are loads of DIY threads, check them out here... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/

And recipes here... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/

Then we have plenty of guys that like to share their DIY knowledge... @Andre @rogue zombie @Feliks Karp @Rude Rudi @Viper_SA @Greyz @KZOR , I'm sure they don't mind answering any questions you might have! There is a widely accepted rule here that anything you make that tastes real good, you have to send a sample to me to validate it 

Again, Welcome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Johan Marais

Wow thanks a mil Stosta, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Stosta said:


> you have to send a sample to me to validate it


Absolutely true this. 
Cost me 750ml of samples.
Welcome to the forums @Johan Marais. May you become as enriched as what I have in my time here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys

Hi all the name is Pieter.

I got hooked on vaping just for the smell and taste(0% nicotine) haven't touched a cig in my life so need to get my hands on some gear ASAP

Hope to learn a lot from you guys so any advice for a complete newb will be great

Thanks

Chat later

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp

Ijust S, an amazing little device. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys

Hi Jacques

Thanks for the input had a look at them and they not bad priced.

But wouldn't it be better to get something that one can upgrade from the word go like those RX200's that is the device that got all of this started

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi Jacques
> 
> Thanks for the input had a look at them and they not bad priced.
> 
> But wouldn't it be better to get something that one can upgrade from the word go like those RX200's that is the device that got all of this started


Well, if you want something bigger. You can go for something like a rx, istick200 or a dripbox. But there are so many different options these days, mostly just personal taste 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys

Cool thank you

I will have to do some homework before I waste money on a device that I don't like.

I've realized in a very short space of time that there are different vapers out there and it all comes down to ones personal preference.

But still I don't know a lot at all so thanks for the input it is appreciated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Cool thank you
> 
> I will have to do some homework before I waste money on a device that I don't like.
> 
> I've realized in a very short space of time that there are different vapers out there and it all comes down to ones personal preference.
> 
> But still I don't know a lot at all so thanks for the input it is appreciated


Send me a pm anytime you need help. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Cool thank you
> 
> I will have to do some homework before I waste money on a device that I don't like.
> 
> I've realized in a very short space of time that there are different vapers out there and it all comes down to ones personal preference.
> 
> But still I don't know a lot at all so thanks for the input it is appreciated


For me, a Pico kit is a great place to start! You won't regret buying that one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DirtyD

HI fellow vapers and EcigsSA forum 

Not sure if I ever introduced myself, I've been roaming the forum daily for the past year and I love it . I live in the Mothercity, aka Cape Town CBD, and I love vaping and cars . I love vape (same voice as Brick saying I love Lamp) 

At the moment I am the proud owner of a Asmodus Minikin V2 and a Eleaf iPower 80w . I have a TM squared 22 clone RDA, Griffin 22 RTA, Magic Cube by Lemaga RDA, Limitless RDTA Plus, Coilart Mage RTA, Coilart Mage GTA , AirForce One RDA, a Efest Luc V4 Charger and I love some liquid DIY as well 

I owned a RX200, RX200S , Kangertech Subox Mini, iStick Pico , 2x Griffin 25 RTA's before and I don't think my device list or accesories list is going to slow down soon. Always upgrading  Think I suffer from FOMO with all these beautiful devices and vape goodies on this forum...

Thanks EcigsSA forum for making me and all the fellow members feel like family and it has been an awesome journey so far, to a good new year and future as besties


My two babies atm :

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp

DirtyD said:


> HI fellow vapers and EcigsSA forum
> 
> Not sure if I ever introduced myself, I've been roaming the forum daily for the past year and I love it . I live in the Mothercity, aka Cape Town CBD, and I love vaping and cars . I love vape (same voice as Brick saying I love Lamp)
> 
> At the moment I am the proud owner of a Asmodus Minikin V2 and a Eleaf iPower 80w . I have a TM squared 22 clone RDA, Griffin 22 RTA, Magic Cube by Lemaga RDA, Limitless RDTA Plus, Coilart Mage RTA, Coilart Mage GTA , AirForce One RDA, a Efest Luc V4 Charger and I love some liquid DIY as well
> 
> I owned a RX200, RX200S , Kangertech Subox Mini, iStick Pico , 2x Griffin 25 RTA's before and I don't think my device list or accesories list is going to slow down soon. Always upgrading  Think I suffer from FOMO with all these beautiful devices and vape goodies on this forum...
> 
> Thanks EcigsSA forum for making me and all the fellow members feel like family and it has been an awesome journey so far, to a good new year and future as besties
> 
> 
> My two babies atm :


Hey DirtyD. I would want to say welcome, but you sound like a regular. Thanks for introducing yourself. Hope you have a nice time here

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Great to see the Capetonians growing in numbers. Think we need another vapemeet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DirtyD

KZOR said:


> Great to see the Capetonians growing in numbers. Think we need another vapemeet.


That would be awesome, wasn't able to attend the previous one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp

DirtyD said:


> That would be awesome, wasn't able to attend the previous one


Same here. I would love to go to one 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

DirtyD said:


> HI fellow vapers and EcigsSA forum
> 
> Not sure if I ever introduced myself, I've been roaming the forum daily for the past year and I love it . I live in the Mothercity, aka Cape Town CBD, and I love vaping and cars . I love vape (same voice as Brick saying I love Lamp)
> 
> At the moment I am the proud owner of a Asmodus Minikin V2 and a Eleaf iPower 80w . I have a TM squared 22 clone RDA, Griffin 22 RTA, Magic Cube by Lemaga RDA, Limitless RDTA Plus, Coilart Mage RTA, Coilart Mage GTA , AirForce One RDA, a Efest Luc V4 Charger and I love some liquid DIY as well
> 
> I owned a RX200, RX200S , Kangertech Subox Mini, iStick Pico , 2x Griffin 25 RTA's before and I don't think my device list or accesories list is going to slow down soon. Always upgrading  Think I suffer from FOMO with all these beautiful devices and vape goodies on this forum...
> 
> Thanks EcigsSA forum for making me and all the fellow members feel like family and it has been an awesome journey so far, to a good new year and future as besties
> 
> 
> My two babies atm :



Welkom by Telkom, @DirtyD was the one who got me vaping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ryan_v2

Hey guys I'm Ryan 

Been vaping now for 2 years and loving it ever since, i started with twisp to get off cigarettes and now I'm just vaping and enjoying it, I have a smoke alien now and using a CL tank and it's The best tank I ever owned, I'm starting my own juice like now which I've been testing for 6 months.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Muhammad Khan

Hey guys it's Muhammad here I recently realised I want to give up the smoking so I went over to the twisp kiosk and tried their vega device ... was pleased with the smooth direct lung hit and I'd like to pick one up ... I've heard that any cubis type coil can work on it and and tank as well so I'd like to pick up a smok baby beast as well ... any taughts guys ? Would love to hear what you guys think ... #newbie but I think it would make a good match

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Muhammad Khan said:


> Hey guys it's Muhammad here I recently realised I want to give up the smoking so I went over to the twisp kiosk and tried their vega device ... was pleased with the smooth direct lung hit and I'd like to pick one up ... I've heard that any cubis type coil can work on it and and tank as well so I'd like to pick up a smok baby beast as well ... any taughts guys ? Would love to hear what you guys think ... #newbie but I think it would make a good match



Hi Muhammad,personally I wont buy twisp,can buy far better devices for that price...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Johan Marais said:


> Hi Everyone, my name is Johan
> 
> Living in PTA and been Vaping for 3 years now after smoking cigarettes for 15 years, since I started vaping I have never touched a Cigarette ever again. I don't miss eating tons of chappies, drinking litres of coffee or smelling like I hot boxed a shack. I recreantly started making my own e-liquid and hope here is a sections where one can trade DIY e-Liquid Recipes - That would be awesome



Welcome to the forum @Johan Marais 
Congrats on kicking the stinkies!
Enjoy your stay - there is so much to learn here and the people on this forum are amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Johan Marais

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi all the name is Pieter.
> 
> I got hooked on vaping just for the smell and taste(0% nicotine) haven't touched a cig in my life so need to get my hands on some gear ASAP
> 
> Hope to learn a lot from you guys so any advice for a complete newb will be great
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chat later



Welcome @Pieter Geldenhuys 
Glad to hear you on zero nicotine juices. 
Please stay away from cigarettes. If you ever feel the urge to try them, don't. They are just nasty!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

DirtyD said:


> HI fellow vapers and EcigsSA forum
> 
> Not sure if I ever introduced myself, I've been roaming the forum daily for the past year and I love it . I live in the Mothercity, aka Cape Town CBD, and I love vaping and cars . I love vape (same voice as Brick saying I love Lamp)
> 
> At the moment I am the proud owner of a Asmodus Minikin V2 and a Eleaf iPower 80w . I have a TM squared 22 clone RDA, Griffin 22 RTA, Magic Cube by Lemaga RDA, Limitless RDTA Plus, Coilart Mage RTA, Coilart Mage GTA , AirForce One RDA, a Efest Luc V4 Charger and I love some liquid DIY as well
> 
> I owned a RX200, RX200S , Kangertech Subox Mini, iStick Pico , 2x Griffin 25 RTA's before and I don't think my device list or accesories list is going to slow down soon. Always upgrading  Think I suffer from FOMO with all these beautiful devices and vape goodies on this forum...
> 
> Thanks EcigsSA forum for making me and all the fellow members feel like family and it has been an awesome journey so far, to a good new year and future as besties
> 
> 
> My two babies atm :



Officially welcome @DirtyD - have seen your posts many times
What a lovely intro! 
Glad you enjoying your stay here and all the best to you for your vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ryan_v2 said:


> Hey guys I'm Ryan
> 
> Been vaping now for 2 years and loving it ever since, i started with twisp to get off cigarettes and now I'm just vaping and enjoying it, I have a smoke alien now and using a CL tank and it's The best tank I ever owned, I'm starting my own juice like now which I've been testing for 6 months.



Welcome to the forum @Ryan_v2 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Muhammad Khan said:


> Hey guys it's Muhammad here I recently realised I want to give up the smoking so I went over to the twisp kiosk and tried their vega device ... was pleased with the smooth direct lung hit and I'd like to pick one up ... I've heard that any cubis type coil can work on it and and tank as well so I'd like to pick up a smok baby beast as well ... any taughts guys ? Would love to hear what you guys think ... #newbie but I think it would make a good match



Welcome @Muhammad Khan 
Great that you want to give up the smoking. Best thing I did.
It doesnt matter what you use to give it up, what matters is that you find something that works for you and that it enables you go kick the stinkies

I assume you are talking about the Twisp Vega. I havent tried it myself. I see you have posted there already.

Just some tips on getting a good vape setup to stop smoking
- get two , for backup purposes and to have two flavours running so you dont get bored
- try sample lots of juices and find a few you like a lot. It makes all the difference
- if you can, go to a vape shop near you where you can be advised and try before you buy. I see you are in Durban, try go to Sir Vape if you can

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members*

If you will be in or around Joburg on *Sat 3 Dec 2016,* 
please take note that we will be having an awesome *ECIGSSA JHB VapeMeet *in Sandton.

Check out the Vape Meet thread for more details and to RSVP
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-3-december-2016.t30662/

There will be lots of vapers, fantastic vendors and super prizes on the day.

We look forward to seeing you there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santa

Kon ni chi wa,

I have been wandering around the forum for the last couple of months, and just from reading up, I have learned so much, without the members even knowing they helped me...so big thank you for all that contributes to this great forum.

I am off the "stinkies" from 29 July 2016 completely, after 16 years of smoking...
I went to a close-by vape shop, and asked for a starter kit, and some juice, so they hooked me up with a Eleaf iStick 60w TC, with Melo 2 tank…and so the journey started for me.

I recently got myself another device, Smok Alien kit with baby beast, as my excuse was that I need a spare device and tank. 

Then I decided…this coil buying exercise weekly, coupled with the amount of juice I am vaping, is getting hectic on the wallet…let’s get a RTA so that I can build my own coils…and then entered the Mage RTA… (I only build 2 coils so far, and because it is working…I am afraid of replacing it…) 

I also started DIY juicing in the last couple of days…and made my first shake and vape also a couple of days back…

After jumping right in the deep side of the cloud…head first…without goggles…and my “vape pyp” as snorkel…I know I am going to need a lot of help…which brought me to this very first post…

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Santa said:


> Kon ni chi wa,
> 
> I have been wandering around the forum for the last couple of months, and just from reading up, I have learned so much, without the members even knowing they helped me...so big thank you for all that contributes to this great forum.
> 
> I am off the "stinkies" from 29 July 2016 completely, after 16 years of smoking...
> I went to a close-by vape shop, and asked for a starter kit, and some juice, so they hooked me up with a Eleaf iStick 60w TC, with Melo 2 tank…and so the journey started for me.
> 
> I recently got myself another device, Smok Alien kit with baby beast, as my excuse was that I need a spare device and tank.
> 
> Then I decided…this coil buying exercise weekly, coupled with the amount of juice I am vaping, is getting hectic on the wallet…let’s get a RTA so that I can build my own coils…and then entered the Mage RTA… (I only build 2 coils so far, and because it is working…I am afraid of replacing it…)
> 
> I also started DIY juicing in the last couple of days…and made my first shake and vape also a couple of days back…
> 
> After jumping right in the deep side of the cloud…head first…without goggles…and my “vape pyp” as snorkel…I know I am going to need a lot of help…which brought me to this very first post…


Great intro, thanks. Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Santa said:


> Kon ni chi wa,
> 
> I have been wandering around the forum for the last couple of months, and just from reading up, I have learned so much, without the members even knowing they helped me...so big thank you for all that contributes to this great forum.
> 
> I am off the "stinkies" from 29 July 2016 completely, after 16 years of smoking...
> I went to a close-by vape shop, and asked for a starter kit, and some juice, so they hooked me up with a Eleaf iStick 60w TC, with Melo 2 tank…and so the journey started for me.
> 
> I recently got myself another device, Smok Alien kit with baby beast, as my excuse was that I need a spare device and tank.
> 
> Then I decided…this coil buying exercise weekly, coupled with the amount of juice I am vaping, is getting hectic on the wallet…let’s get a RTA so that I can build my own coils…and then entered the Mage RTA… (I only build 2 coils so far, and because it is working…I am afraid of replacing it…)
> 
> I also started DIY juicing in the last couple of days…and made my first shake and vape also a couple of days back…
> 
> After jumping right in the deep side of the cloud…head first…without goggles…and my “vape pyp” as snorkel…I know I am going to need a lot of help…which brought me to this very first post…


Welcome Santa!

Let me start off by saying that I have been very good this year, and if you need help with my portion of your list, I can send you some links!

Well done on leaving the stinkies. I think a lot of us often forget how hard it is to do, even though vaping makes the job a considerable amount easier! Don't be afraid to change those coils, it gets easier and easier every time, and it is actually quite a logical process to fix should things go wrong (and easy logic, not quantum logic!).

Please feel free to ask away, there are no dumb questions, and we were all clueless to start with, and you have the added advantage of actually not being at the starting point, but a couple of steps down!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapegirlinc

Hi ... I am a graphic designer...working for myself .. mostly with web developers who want their graphics done.... I am vaping for 6 months now ... first did not like it as it was like inhaling nothing .... lost interested .... but then started mixing as I like the kick in the throat that smokes gives you ... found the secret ... now love to vape ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp

Vapegirlinc said:


> Hi ... I am a graphic designer...working for myself .. mostly with web developers who want their graphics done.... I am vaping for 6 months now ... first did not like it as it was like inhaling nothing .... lost interested .... but then started mixing as I like the kick in the throat that smokes gives you ... found the secret ... now love to vape ...


Welcome to this amazing community of friendly vapers. I hope you enjoy it here

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Vapegirlinc said:


> Hi ... I am a graphic designer...working for myself .. mostly with web developers who want their graphics done.... I am vaping for 6 months now ... first did not like it as it was like inhaling nothing .... lost interested .... but then started mixing as I like the kick in the throat that smokes gives you ... found the secret ... now love to vape ...


Welcome to the best forum around!

What kit are you using @Vapegirlinc ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapegirlinc

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the best forum around!
> 
> What kit are you using @Vapegirlinc ?


I am using a subvod & Joytech ... love liquorice and aniseed flavours ... put tobacco flavour in to get the kick in the throat!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Vapegirlinc Welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

Vapegirlinc said:


> I am using a subvod & Joytech ... love liquorice and aniseed flavours ... put tobacco flavour in to get the kick in the throat!!


All day vapes has a nice liquorice menthol, go have a look

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Claude 22 said:


> Hey, I'm Claude, from Paarl Looking at buying my first Vape, sick of cigarettes. Just struggling with what to buy. Really like the Sigelei J150 with RDTA iJoy tank... opinion??



Hi Claude, Welcome to the forum.

I check up on the work our "Staff Members" do on this page from time to time and only came across your post today.

May I suggest possibly also purchasing something like a subtank/toptank mini instead of totally relying on a tank that requires rebuilding skills straight from the word go. The mentioned tanks allow for stock coil use and come with an RBA to hone building skills on. I am just getting the feeling that you may be joining the vaping highway in the fast lane a bit to soon.

Not to worry, I can guarantee whatever mod and tank you buy now, they will not be the last. 

Just joking about checking up on the moderators... Enjoy the ride!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Vapegirlinc said:


> I am using a subvod & Joytech ... love liquorice and aniseed flavours ... put tobacco flavour in to get the kick in the throat!!


My Subvod was used for ages! Lovely bit of kit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

If you're anywhere near Joburg this Saturday, you need to be at the *ECIGSSA JHB VapeMeet*

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-3-december-2016.t30662/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

So many new members....  Awesome.
Welcome to all.

I see Twisp being mentioned regularly by new members. Exactly what I would expect to see as their advertising makes them a first/introductory devise for a lot of people. There are also a lot of comments about Twisp, but I just wanted to say that I still use my Aero. I used it again this weekend when I needed a stealth device and it performed beautifully. I have absolutely no complains.

Enjoy the vape, the forum and especially whatever device deliver the vape you are looking for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yaseen36

Hi guys. I'm farely new to this vaping game, but I'm loving it thusfar . I'm rocking an Eleaf ipower 80w tc mod with a Coilart Azeroth RDTA and a Geekvape Tsunami RDA. Coil building is a bit tricky but so far the coils I've built are chucking clouds and have decent flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Yaseen36 said:


> Hi guys. I'm farely new to this vaping game, but I'm loving it thusfar . I'm rocking an Eleaf ipower 80w tc mod with a Coilart Azeroth RDTA and a Geekvape Tsunami RDA. Coil building is a bit tricky but so far the coils I've built are chucking clouds and have decent flavour.



Welcome to the forum @Yaseen36 
Congrats on the vaping. As long as you are enjoying it and not smoking then you're winning!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yaseen36

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Yaseen36
> Congrats on the vaping. As long as you are enjoying it and not smoking then you're winning!
> Enjoy your stay




I'mreally looking forward to the Vape meet this weekend. Hopefully I'll pick up some good tips from the pros

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Yaseen36 said:


> Hi guys. I'm farely new to this vaping game, but I'm loving it thusfar . I'm rocking an Eleaf ipower 80w tc mod with a Coilart Azeroth RDTA and a Geekvape Tsunami RDA. Coil building is a bit tricky but so far the coils I've built are chucking clouds and have decent flavour.


Welcome @Yaseen36 !

Some cool kit you have there. The Azeroth has been calling me for a while but luckily for my wife and future family, I have managed to resist buying yet another tank!

Glad to hear the coil building is going well! It is really tricky the first 3 times, it then gets real easy! But then if you're looking for a challenge after that, you can start doing some pretty crazy things!

Lastly, what juices are you into? Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yaseen36

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Yaseen36 !
> 
> Some cool kit you have there. The Azeroth has been calling me for a while but luckily for my wife and future family, I have managed to resist buying yet another tank!
> 
> Glad to hear the coil building is going well! It is really tricky the first 3 times, it then gets real easy! But then if you're looking for a challenge after that, you can start doing some pretty crazy things!
> 
> Lastly, what juices are you into? Enjoy your stay!



Lmao yeah whoever said vaping was cheaper than smoking didnt know what they were talking about. 

I've been enjoying the local juices, Orions range has been my favourite thus .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yaseen36 said:


> I'mreally looking forward to the Vape meet this weekend. Hopefully I'll pick up some good tips from the pros



Super stuff @Yaseen36 
I see you have RSPV'ed already
Looking forward to seeing you there. 
There will be lots of experienced vapers there - and lots of great vaping gear and juices

And its great that you RSVPed because you will get a forum name tag and also be in line to win a random giveaway prize!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Budget_Vapor

Hi Guys. Been off the stinkies for 2 months now after smoking for 26 years. Tried vaping about seven years ago with one of those ego pens and Liqua Liquid. After about two weeks of smoking and vaping simultaneously managed to get of the stinkies. Stayed of the stinkies for two months and then we moved. Ran out of liquid and could not find a vendor near me so of to the shop to by some smokes. Due to no vendor near me and shipping cost being to expensive when ordering juice on-line I continued with the stinkies. In 2015 I tried the Twisp but just could not get away from the stinkies. When i started smoking three packs a day I decided things cannot continue like this. Did a bit of research on-line and to my surprise saw that vaping industry has boomed over the last two years and that there were vaping shops near me now. Went to the vape shop and picked up an Eleaf Ijust S and a bottle of Orion Milky Way Juice. Went home, put in the 0.3 ohm coil, filled up the E-Cig and as instructed waited the 5 minutes for the coil to soak. After the 5 Minutes I fired it up and took my first draw. I nearly coughed my lungs out. Tried again, same thing happened. After browsing the net for answers and educating myself about mouth to lung and straight to lung and the amount of power the new devices have I decided to try it again. After my first successful draw I was in heaven. The amount of flavor and smoke was insane. Quit the stinkies that same day. Finished the 100ml bottle in five days. Went back to the shop and picked up another bottle. After the forth bottle I did a bit of math and realized this is going to way more expensive than smoking the stinkies and my budget just did not allow for this. Went to the shop and bought a box of stinkies. Lit the first one and it tasted horrible. Hell no, I needed to make a plan so I could continue vaping. Did a bit of research and decided to make my own e-juice. Been vaping my own juice now for two months and it is cheaper than the stinkies and no more coughing in the mornings. Happy vaping all !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

Budget_Vapor said:


> Hi Guys. Been off the stinkies for 2 months now after smoking for 26 years. Tried vaping about seven years ago with one of those ego pens and Liqua Liquid. After about two weeks of smoking and vaping simultaneously managed to get of the stinkies. Stayed of the stinkies for two months and then we moved. Ran out of liquid and could not find a vendor near me so of to the shop to by some smokes. Due to no vendor near me and shipping cost being to expensive when ordering juice on-line I continued with the stinkies. In 2015 I tried the Twisp but just could not get away from the stinkies. When i started smoking three packs a day I decided things cannot continue like this. Did a bit of research on-line and to my surprise saw that vaping industry has boomed over the last two years and that there were vaping shops near me now. Went to the vape shop and picked up an Eleaf Ijust S and a bottle of Orion Milky Way Juice. Went home, put in the 0.3 ohm coil, filled up the E-Cig and as instructed waited the 5 minutes for the coil to soak. After the 5 Minutes I fired it up and took my first draw. I nearly coughed my lungs out. Tried again, same thing happened. After browsing the net for answers and educating myself about mouth to lung and straight to lung and the amount of power the new devices have I decided to try it again. After my first successful draw I was in heaven. The amount of flavor and smoke was insane. Quit the stinkies that same day. Finished the 100ml bottle in five days. Went back to the shop and picked up another bottle. After the forth bottle I did a bit of math and realized this is going to way more expensive than smoking the stinkies and my budget just did not allow for this. Went to the shop and bought a box of stinkies. Lit the first one and it tasted horrible. Hell no, I needed to make a plan so I could continue vaping. Did a bit of research and decided to make my own e-juice. Been vaping my own juice now for two months and it is cheaper than the stinkies and no more coughing in the mornings. Happy vaping all !!!


Awesome intro! A warm welcome to you @Budget_Vapor ! Nice to have someone else from my area on the forums, (although Inchanga is a bit far away, it's close enough). Well done on quitting the stinkies, and on managing to make your own juices! I tried that and it was never very succesful for me!

We have a huge DIY community on here, they are always going on about all sorts of acronyms and percentages, and they are always willing to help, and love it when people share their creations!

Glad to have you on board!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Budget_Vapor said:


> Hi Guys. Been off the stinkies for 2 months now after smoking for 26 years. Tried vaping about seven years ago with one of those ego pens and Liqua Liquid. After about two weeks of smoking and vaping simultaneously managed to get of the stinkies. Stayed of the stinkies for two months and then we moved. Ran out of liquid and could not find a vendor near me so of to the shop to by some smokes. Due to no vendor near me and shipping cost being to expensive when ordering juice on-line I continued with the stinkies. In 2015 I tried the Twisp but just could not get away from the stinkies. When i started smoking three packs a day I decided things cannot continue like this. Did a bit of research on-line and to my surprise saw that vaping industry has boomed over the last two years and that there were vaping shops near me now. Went to the vape shop and picked up an Eleaf Ijust S and a bottle of Orion Milky Way Juice. Went home, put in the 0.3 ohm coil, filled up the E-Cig and as instructed waited the 5 minutes for the coil to soak. After the 5 Minutes I fired it up and took my first draw. I nearly coughed my lungs out. Tried again, same thing happened. After browsing the net for answers and educating myself about mouth to lung and straight to lung and the amount of power the new devices have I decided to try it again. After my first successful draw I was in heaven. The amount of flavor and smoke was insane. Quit the stinkies that same day. Finished the 100ml bottle in five days. Went back to the shop and picked up another bottle. After the forth bottle I did a bit of math and realized this is going to way more expensive than smoking the stinkies and my budget just did not allow for this. Went to the shop and bought a box of stinkies. Lit the first one and it tasted horrible. Hell no, I needed to make a plan so I could continue vaping. Did a bit of research and decided to make my own e-juice. Been vaping my own juice now for two months and it is cheaper than the stinkies and no more coughing in the mornings. Happy vaping all !!!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement - I know as I was on 4 packs a day after some 38 years. Happy vaping and DIYing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Budget_Vapor

Thank you all. Usually just read the forums, never post. Happy I made the leap to posting.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Budget_Vapor said:


> Thank you all. Usually just read the forums, never post. Happy I made the leap to posting.



Welcome @Budget_Vapor 
Glad you started posting 
Interacting with the awesome people on this forum is how one learns.
I started doing that 3 years ago and am still learning every day - lol
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*If you are anywhere near Joburg this Saturday - take note of the upcoming ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet.

ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet - Saturday 3 December - NewsCafe Sandton - starts at 11h00*
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-3-december-2016.t30662/

There is a lot happening at this upcoming meet:

9 vendors
cloud chasing comp
lots of random giveaway prizes (to those that RSVP and are there on the day)
a photo competition.
And LOTS of vapers from the forum. So there will be a lot to chat about and lots of vaping going on!

The excitement is building...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raithlin

Budget_Vapor said:


> Thank you all. Usually just read the forums, never post. Happy I made the leap to posting.



I don't post much here these days, but if there is one thing I can tell anyone here, it's that you get as much out of a forum as you put in. The more you get involved the more you will get out. It's that simple, and it's the same for any forum, anywhere.

Enjoy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinette

Hi Everyone, I'm Reinette, I had been smoking Stickies my hole life until my husband @Quakes introduced me to vaping. I thought it would me difficult but I must say...... I LOVE VAPING  It's the best, never knew it would be so easy. I will never go back to stinkies ever again. We have been vaping for 3 years now and loving it. It's nice to be on the form and hope to get to know you all

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Reinette said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm Reinette, I had been smoking Stickies my hole life until my husband @Quakes introduced me to vaping. I thought it would me difficult but I must say...... I LOVE VAPING  It's the best, never knew it would be so easy. I will never go back to stinkies ever again. We have been vaping for 3 years now and loving it. It's nice to be on the form and hope to get to know you all


Welcome to the best forum ever @Reinette , and good job on getting her to quit the cigs and join us on here @Quakes ! Always nice to have new blood! 3 years is a long time, so you must know a thing or two about vaping. What kit are you using? And what juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the best forum ever @Reinette , and good job on getting her to quit the cigs and join us on here @Quakes ! Always nice to have new blood! 3 years is a long time, so you must know a thing or two about vaping. What kit are you using? And what juice?


Howzit @Stosta , We started vaping the small swisp devices - Just to get of the Stinkies. So at that time we didn't go big into vaping until about a year ago. She use the Presa 100W with some clone dripper with dual claptons - She wants the Limitless RDTA now. Juice she use? well DIY juice. I mix for us

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Quakes

Sorry for replying for her, but she at work and very busy at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

I just live reading this thread. So amazing how so many different people from different backgrounds and experiences kick the stinkies and move on to vaping for whatever reason. I really enjoyed reading @Budget_Vapor intro, took me on a little journey and as I was reading it I was thinking to myself, this guy should DIY and what do you know, he already does. 

So welcome @Yaseen36 @Reinette and all the other vapers to the forum and congratulations on kicking the stinkies. If you are anything like me you are going to have an incredible time here.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Budget_Vapor

Hi Guys. Not sure were to post, so many threads. Looking at buying my first mod. Thinking about getting the Eleaf Ipower 80w TC 5000mah box mod. The functionality of this mod plus the fact that you don't need to buy batteries and a charger seems very appealing to my budget minded brain. What do you guys think about this mod and what BUDGET REBUILDABLE Tank and Dripper will go nicely with this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Budget_Vapor said:


> Hi Guys. Not sure were to post, so many threads. Looking at buying my first mod. Thinking about getting the Eleaf Ipower 80w TC 5000mah box mod. The functionality of this mod plus the fact that you don't need to buy batteries and a charger seems very appealing to my budget minded brain. What do you guys think about this mod and what BUDGET REBUILDABLE Tank and Dripper will go nicely with this.


You probably will get more responses if you start your own thread in this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Budget_Vapor

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette

Thank you very much for all the welcome messages  I am really looking forward to reading and sharing with all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MOE

hey guys. so i just had to join up finally because of admin @shaunnadan who i have to see sitting on this forum everyday. Hes got me intp vaping like A YEAR and half ago and showing me the tricks of the trade. Now i just get to see for myself why hes soo glued onto this forum like how people are glued to candy crush lol. 

i started off where it all began with a twisp and moved on to a vision spinner 2 battery, now i have invested in a Kangertech Top Box Mini Black Edition and im loving it!!

Thanks @shaunnadan 
have a great day everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Dopeboi said:


> hey guys. so i just had to join up finally because of admin @shaunnadan who i have to see sitting on this forum everyday. Hes got me intp vaping like A YEAR and half ago and showing me the tricks of the trade. Now i just get to see for myself why hes soo glued onto this forum like how people are glued to candy crush lol.
> 
> i started off where it all began with a twisp and moved on to a vision spinner 2 battery, now i have invested in a Kangertech Top Box Mini Black Edition and im loving it!!
> 
> Thanks @shaunnadan
> have a great day everyone!!!



Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

MOE said:


> hey guys. so i just had to join up finally because of admin @shaunnadan who i have to see sitting on this forum everyday. Hes got me intp vaping like A YEAR and half ago and showing me the tricks of the trade. Now i just get to see for myself why hes soo glued onto this forum like how people are glued to candy crush lol.
> 
> i started off where it all began with a twisp and moved on to a vision spinner 2 battery, now i have invested in a Kangertech Top Box Mini Black Edition and im loving it!!
> 
> Thanks @shaunnadan
> have a great day everyone!!!


Welcome @MOE !

Glad to have you with us! Does this mean you work with Shaun? If you're both on the forums all day your company is going to notice the significant drop in productivity!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MOE

shaunnadan said:


> Welcome to the forum


Now il se


Stosta said:


> Welcome @MOE !
> 
> Glad to have you with us! Does this mean you work with Shaun? If you're both on the forums all day your company is going to notice the significant drop in productivity!


lol yes we work together. Well we have become accustomed to multi tasking, its part of the job. all we do is type, vape, talk crap, vape, type again, repeat lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Welcome to the forum @MOE, or should I say rabbit hole

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shazzarain

Hello guys.

I am somewhat new to the vaping community, I stopped smoking or 2 years ago, and didn't touch a smoke or e-cig.

A good friend of mine introduced me to the idea of vaping, I love the flavours and clouds that can be made.

Recently decided to go a little more serious, and purchased a Pico and Goblin 3 mini. what a good decision that was.

Gav

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Shazzarain said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I am somewhat new to the vaping community, I stopped smoking or 2 years ago, and didn't touch a smoke or e-cig.
> 
> A good friend of mine introduced me to the idea of vaping, I love the flavours and clouds that can be made.
> 
> Recently decided to go a little more serious, and purchased a Pico and Goblin 3 mini. what a good decision that was.
> 
> Gav


Welcome @Shazzarain ! Well done on quitting the stinkies, especially without the help of vaping, that takes some serious grit!

As a matter of interest, seeing as you had already worked the nicotine dependency out your system, do you vape 0mg juices?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shazzarain

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Shazzarain ! Well done on quitting the stinkies, especially without the help of vaping, that takes some serious grit!
> 
> As a matter of interest, seeing as you had already worked the nicotine dependency out your system, do you vape 0mg juices?


I usually vape 1.5 or 0. I have no addiction to the nicotine, there days in row where I won't vape, it's primarily a social vape .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Shazzarain said:


> I usually vape 1.5 or 0. I have no addiction to the nicotine, there days in row where I won't vape, it's primarily a social vape .


That must be quite liberating, I couldn't imagine how much easier life would be with two hands!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Quicksilver_9

Hi Guys,

I have a HR consultancy firm focused at the construction industry and time & attendance. Also been in the development of my own T&A software for the last 2 years in support of my main focus areas.

I started vaping about 10 months ago in an effort to stop smoking, and it worked like a charm, haven't touched a cigarette since. I think one of the main reasons I was successful in quitting was because I immediately dived into DIY which is now my favorite hobby.

Had some success and some epic fails in my DIY quests, but they have only driven me to try harder.

Hoping to learn more on this great forum!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

MOE said:


> hey guys. so i just had to join up finally because of admin @shaunnadan who i have to see sitting on this forum everyday. Hes got me intp vaping like A YEAR and half ago and showing me the tricks of the trade. Now i just get to see for myself why hes soo glued onto this forum like how people are glued to candy crush lol.
> 
> i started off where it all began with a twisp and moved on to a vision spinner 2 battery, now i have invested in a Kangertech Top Box Mini Black Edition and im loving it!!
> 
> Thanks @shaunnadan
> have a great day everyone!!!



Welcome @MOE

Go @shaunnadan !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Quicksilver_9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a HR consultancy firm focused at the construction industry and time & attendance. Also been in the development of my own T&A software for the last 2 years in support of my main focus areas.
> 
> I started vaping about 10 months ago in an effort to stop smoking, and it worked like a charm, haven't touched a cigarette since. I think one of the main reasons I was successful in quitting was because I immediately dived into DIY which is now my favorite hobby.
> 
> Had some success and some epic fails in my DIY quests, but they have only driven me to try harder.
> 
> Hoping to learn more on this great forum!!



Welcome @Quicksilver_9 
Congrats on the vaping!
Lots to learn on the DIY front on this forum - there are several very active DIY threads. Have a look in the E-Liquid section!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members*

If you are in the JHB area TOMORROW (Saturday 3 Dec) - dont miss :

*the ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet *

taking place at Sandton NewsCafe at *11h00*

There will be great vaping vendors, plenty of juice to sample and lots of passionate vapers.
Its going to be epic!

For more info check out the Vape Meet thread here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-3-december-2016.t30662/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quicksilver_9

Thanks Silver,

Will do!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanty

Hi, I'm Chanty... Was introduced to the forum by @Quakes and @Reinette.. Thanks for inviting me to the Vapemeet what an awesome vibe!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

Quicksilver_9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a HR consultancy firm focused at the construction industry and time & attendance. Also been in the development of my own T&A software for the last 2 years in support of my main focus areas.
> 
> I started vaping about 10 months ago in an effort to stop smoking, and it worked like a charm, haven't touched a cigarette since. I think one of the main reasons I was successful in quitting was because I immediately dived into DIY which is now my favorite hobby.
> 
> Had some success and some epic fails in my DIY quests, but they have only driven me to try harder.
> 
> Hoping to learn more on this great forum!!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. DIY is where it all is! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chanty said:


> Hi, I'm Chanty... Was introduced to the forum by @Quakes and @Reinette.. Thanks for inviting me to the Vapemeet what an awesome vibe!


Most welcome to the forum @Chanty. Glad you are enjoying the Vapemeet. Great vibe on here too. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome and enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa

Welcome to you @Chanty 
I am very glad that @Quakes and @Reinette inteoduced you to this community. 

I hope you find what you seek here with us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Chanty said:


> Hi, I'm Chanty... Was introduced to the forum by @Quakes and @Reinette.. Thanks for inviting me to the Vapemeet what an awesome vibe!



Welcome @Chanty 
Glad you enjoyed the meet and thanks for attending
Enjoy your stay here on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@Chanty @Reinette @Quicksilver_9 @MOE

Have a great stay. Trust you will feel most at home here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinette

KZOR said:


> View attachment 77571
> 
> 
> @Chanty @Reinette @Quicksilver_9 @MOE
> 
> Have a great stay. Trust you will feel most at home here.


Thank you vert much @KZOR

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shafiq

HI everyone , my name is Shafiq not so new to vaping started with the Ego twist couple years back fell of the wagon but back on now and vaping up a storm with the Pico and Smok Baby Beast. almost 2 weeks off the Tar sticks!! Theres so much new devices hoping to learn alot more on the forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Unicorn Puff

Hi, 

I am using a Goblin V3 and a Istick70. I'm a DIY enthusiatist, currently messing around with some of Pirate's Grog concentrates. Super fussy about flavours and juice because I am sensitive to high PG juice and liquids with high flavour percentages. I've been vaping for about 2 and a half years.

Very curious about the forum so I'm going to get some reading done over the next few days

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Welcome @Shafiq and @Unicorn Puff !

Shafiq; what juices have you been enjoying? Fruits? Deserts?

Unicorn; You've been doing this a long time! Look forward to getting some tips from you! My DIY was terrible!

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Unicorn Puff

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Shafiq and @Unicorn Puff !
> 
> Shafiq; what juices have you been enjoying? Fruits? Deserts?
> 
> Unicorn; You've been doing this a long time! Look forward to getting some tips from you! My DIY was terrible!



SO much trial and error but seriously, I had no choice there was so little on the market that I could actually vape! Don't worry, I've made some pretty awful stuff

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Shafiq

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Shafiq and @Unicorn Puff !
> 
> Shafiq; what juices have you been enjoying? Fruits? Deserts?
> 
> Unicorn; You've been doing this a long time! Look forward to getting some tips from you! My DIY was terrible!


Stosta- I enjoy both

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Unicorn Puff said:


> SO much trial and error but seriously, I had no choice there was so little on the market that I could actually vape! Don't worry, I've made some pretty awful stuff


Glad I'm not the only one! But not to worry, I'm very good at taking other people's mixes and tasting it for them, you can ask @Greyz @Sickboy77 and even @Andre ! 

Our DIY section is over here...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/

And this is probably our most active DIY thread...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Shafiq said:


> Stosta- I enjoy both


My favourite are fruity menthols (particularly Vapour Mountain's XXX), but I do enjoy a good "pudding vape" after my supper at night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Colleen Savagery

Hi to all you fantastic people. I am Colleen, new to this group and have started making my own juice. I am truly honoured to be a member. Please inform me if what are we allowed and not allowed to do in this group

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Colleen Savagery said:


> Hi to all you fantastic people. I am Colleen, new to this group and have started making my own juice. I am truly honoured to be a member. Please inform me if what are we allowed and not allowed to do in this group


Welcome Colleen!

Good to have you here with us! The rules of the forum can be found here...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rules-of-the-forums.f77/

Basically it boils down to (a) don't be ugly and (b) if you sell stuff you got to become a registered vendor by chatting to @Silver . But if you have any other specific questions feel free to ask

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Wow, so many new people since I last checked this thread.
A warm welcome to all the new members

@theMysticVaper
@Mr. B
@Candy
@Johan Marais
@Pieter Geldenhuys
@Ryan_v2
@Muhammad Khan
@Santa
@Vapegirlinc
@Yaseen36
@Budget_Vapor
@Reinette
@MOE
@Shazzarain
@Quicksilver_9
@Chanty
@Shafiq
@Unicorn Puff
@Colleen Savagery

So glad you joined. The forum is a really great place to learn with so many experienced vapers.
Wonderful having you join this great vaping family where help is always at hand.

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Batiatus

Good day ECIGSSA.

For a while now I've been browsing this forum without registering, just stealing with my eyes and getting advice without asking  Bwhahahaha (Evil laugh)

Decided now that I'll register to be part of this community as everyone seems so happy on here and giving great advice and showing of the awesome devices.

Well... My name is Batiatus - Not real name, got it from the series Spartacus and it just stuck with me.
I been vaping for about a year - quit smoking just over a year ago and wanted to start again as I was stessed... But luckily I met a Vaper in public, had n nice chat and decided to start vaping instead of smoking again.

So I got myself a twisp and that helped alot, but I was jealous of the people with the nice devices.
I then bought a Balrog kit and from there went to RTA's and then Drippers and higer watt mod.
Recently started experimenting with DIY juice - Nothing serious, just to save some money.

And that's it about me...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Batiatus said:


> Good day ECIGSSA.
> 
> For a while now I've been browsing this forum without registering, just stealing with my eyes and getting advice without asking  Bwhahahaha (Evil laugh)
> 
> Decided now that I'll register to be part of this community as everyone seems so happy on here and giving great advice and showing of the awesome devices.
> 
> Well... My name is Batiatus - Not real name, got it from the series Spartacus and it just stuck with me.
> I been vaping for about a year - quit smoking just over a year ago and wanted to start again as I was stessed... But luckily I met a Vaper in public, had n nice chat and decided to start vaping instead of smoking again.
> 
> So I got myself a twisp and that helped alot, but I was jealous of the people with the nice devices.
> I then bought a Balrog kit and from there went to RTA's and then Drippers and higer watt mod.
> Recently started experimenting with DIY juice - Nothing serious, just to save some money.
> 
> And that's it about me...


Welcome @Batiatus !

Glad you decided to jump into the bear pit with us! The cost of stealing with your eyes now is to pass on what you have learned to all of us, and to try and convince the other lurkers that it is a lot more fun after introducing yourself!

Total luck you met a vaper, I hated how I always found a reason to go back to smokes. It was a year for me last week, and I promised myself at the beginning of this journey that I could only try a cig for reference after a year. But even now, I'm a little wary of my brain trying to trick me into justifying lighting up again, so I haven't had that smoke yet!

What is your setup? And I'm guessing you've had a look at the DIY threads here and stolen plenty with your eyes there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Batiatus

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Batiatus !
> 
> Glad you decided to jump into the bear pit with us! The cost of stealing with your eyes now is to pass on what you have learned to all of us, and to try and convince the other lurkers that it is a lot more fun after introducing yourself!
> 
> Total luck you met a vaper, I hated how I always found a reason to go back to smokes. It was a year for me last week, and I promised myself at the beginning of this journey that I could only try a cig for reference after a year. But even now, I'm a little wary of my brain trying to trick me into justifying lighting up again, so I haven't had that smoke yet!
> 
> What is your setup? And I'm guessing you've had a look at the DIY threads here and stolen plenty with your eyes there?


Still learning myself, but I will do my best to pass on what I've learned to others. 

Well congrads! Just get smokes out of your heard, it's not worth it. When ever I think about smokes, I just think of how smokers stink and that, that was me a while ago. I still can't believe I smelled like that. It's just terrible.  So, don't have that smoke, just have a VAPE 

My setup now is a Sigelei Fuchai 213 with a BMI dripper - Budget is very low  but it's not a bad setup.
With the DIY, yes I stole alot. I use Clyrolinx and getting all the nice flavours that others allready tested. (I'm a bad boy) lol, I don't like getting stuff that hasn't been tested yet by others as I don't have the money to lose, so I buy stuff that I know I will like - Nothing wrong with that 

But where ever I can, I will pass on advice and tips!

BTW... I will keep an eye out for lurkers...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes

Welcome @Batiatus

Stealing with your eyes is one of the best ways to learn, not only with vaping but with everything in live.
But on here is better to be a member and join the community. People here are awesome. very nice people and always helpful. No matter what the question\issue you have, there will always be someone on here that will be able to assist or give advice!

Be active and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Batiatus said:


> Still learning myself, but I will do my best to pass on what I've learned to others.
> 
> Well congrads! Just get smokes out of your heard, it's not worth it. When ever I think about smokes, I just think of how smokers stink and that, that was me a while ago. I still can't believe I smelled like that. It's just terrible.  So, don't have that smoke, just have a VAPE
> 
> My setup now is a Sigelei Fuchai 213 with a BMI dripper - Budget is very low  but it's not a bad setup.
> With the DIY, yes I stole alot. I use Clyrolinx and getting all the nice flavours that others allready tested. (I'm a bad boy) lol, I don't like getting stuff that hasn't been tested yet by others as I don't have the money to lose, so I buy stuff that I know I will like - Nothing wrong with that
> 
> But where ever I can, I will pass on advice and tips!
> 
> BTW... I will keep an eye out for lurkers...


I must say I never believed anyone when they told me I stank of cigarettes, now I can smell a smoker coming a mile away. Crazy how we just got used to smelling like that!

That's not a bad setup at all. I always maintain that as long as it does the job, then it's a good setup! I also used to hate getting stuff and not liking it, that feeling of wasted money used to really bum me out. But I have slowly got used to it, or I have become more cautious with my purchases. I'm pretty sure it's the former rather than the latter.

Like the profile pic BTW! Although I have no idea why they would have chicken's on Jupiter

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Quakes

Hi @Stosta google Spartacus jupiter and you will find out about the pic. It's something Quintus in Spartacus say. I don't want to say ons the forum, but it's not chicken, it's the other word. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Reinette

Thank you everyone for the warm welkom. I know I am going to enjoy it here. I can not wait for the mext meet to meet everyone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeginnerVape87

Howzit all. Renier here. Started with the vape thing about 5 months ago. To be honest I was a bit sceptical in the beginning.. but enjoying it more and more everyday. Been to my first vape meet this weekend and have to say WOW. Loved it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Quakes

BeginnerVape87 said:


> Howzit all. Renier here. Started with the vape thing about 5 months ago. To be honest I was a bit sceptical in the beginning.. but enjoying it more and more everyday. Been to my first vape meet this weekend and have to say WOW. Loved it



Welcome @BeginnerVape87


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Welcome @BeginnerVape87 - Enjoy the forum, lots of information here~! Boooyaaaaah!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B_rad

Hi! My name is Bradley, usually go by the name Brad (its easier). Started vaping just over 3 years back but recently discovered this forum.
Not many people i know was into vaping(Realizing there is a big community). Started off with a simple MTL vape from Vape africa then wanted MORE POWER!!

Now currently using a Smok Alien (2xSamsung 30Q) with a Cloud beast Tank. DIY'ing Liquid since this year and loving the creativity side of it.
Ive managed to convince 5 other friends to start vaping and DIY'ing.

Love this forum and all the Info!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Colleen Savagery

Stosta said:


> Welcome Colleen!
> 
> Good to have you here with us! The rules of the forum can be found here...
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rules-of-the-forums.f77/
> 
> Basically it boils down to (a) don't be ugly and (b) if you sell stuff you got to become a registered vendor by chatting to @Silver . But if you have any other specific questions feel free to ask



Thanks so much, I am privileged to be in this group and thanks yes I am looking for assistance on how to become a recognised e-juice supplier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Colleen Savagery

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 77857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so many new people since I last checked this thread.
> A warm welcome to all the new members
> 
> @theMysticVaper
> @Mr. B
> @Candy
> @Johan Marais
> @Pieter Geldenhuys
> @Ryan_v2
> @Muhammad Khan
> @Santa
> @Vapegirlinc
> @Yaseen36
> @Budget_Vapor
> @Reinette
> @MOE
> @Shazzarain
> @Quicksilver_9
> @Chanty
> @Shafiq
> @Unicorn Puff
> @Colleen Savagery
> 
> So glad you joined. The forum is a really great place to learn with so many experienced vapers.
> Wonderful having you join this great vaping family where help is always at hand.
> 
> .


Thanks so much. Awesome group

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rsa

Hi all , new to the forum . Been vaping for almost 3 years now . Did it intially to quit cigarettes . Im in the market for a new device so will be looking forward to some advice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

rsa said:


> Hi all , new to the forum . Been vaping for almost 3 years now . Did it intially to quit cigarettes . Im in the market for a new device so will be looking forward to some advice.


Welcome @rsa !

That is a long time! I've heard it took serious dedication to stick to vaping in the earlier years! We love to give advice! Sometime people don't even want it, but we dish it out anyways! 

I suppose the first step is what kind of a vape you want out of your new setup? Mouth-to-lung or Direct-to-Lung?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rsa

Mouth to lung ? Direct to lung ? Please explain . I assume mouth to lung is like your standard ecig and direct to lung is where one blows vapour out like a steam train .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

rsa said:


> Mouth to lung ? Direct to lung ? Please explain . I assume mouth to lung is like your standard ecig and direct to lung is where one blows vapour out like a steam train .


That's it!

It refers to how you draw on your vape. So I like MTL (mouth-to-lung), into my mouth, and then I inhale. The clouds come from essentially breathing it straight in (Direct-to-Lung DTL)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rsa

Thank you . Im definitely MTL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette

Colleen Savagery said:


> Thanks so much, I am privileged to be in this group and thanks yes I am looking for assistance on how to become a recognised e-juice supplier.


Welkom to the family of Vaping. Hope you enjoy every post

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette

Stosta said:


> Welcome @rsa !
> 
> That is a long time! I've heard it took serious dedication to stick to vaping in the earlier years! We love to give advice! Sometime people don't even want it, but we dish it out anyways!
> 
> I suppose the first step is what kind of a vape you want out of your new setup? Mouth-to-lung or Direct-to-Lung?


That is a very long time of stinkies. I smoked almost 10 years and is vaping for 3 years and still not looking back

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinette

B_rad said:


> Hi! My name is Bradley, usually go by the name Brad (its easier). Started vaping just over 3 years back but recently discovered this forum.
> Not many people i know was into vaping(Realizing there is a big community). Started off with a simple MTL vape from Vape africa then wanted MORE POWER!!
> 
> Now currently using a Smok Alien (2xSamsung 30Q) with a Cloud beast Tank. DIY'ing Liquid since this year and loving the creativity side of it.
> Ive managed to convince 5 other friends to start vaping and DIY'ing.
> 
> Love this forum and all the Info!


Welkom to the form @ B_rad hope you enjoy it here

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette

Quakes said:


> Welcome @BeginnerVape87
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome @ BeginnerVape87 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 77857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so many new people since I last checked this thread.
> A warm welcome to all the new members
> 
> @theMysticVaper
> @Mr. B
> @Candy
> @Johan Marais
> @Pieter Geldenhuys
> @Ryan_v2
> @Muhammad Khan
> @Santa
> @Vapegirlinc
> @Yaseen36
> @Budget_Vapor
> @Reinette
> @MOE
> @Shazzarain
> @Quicksilver_9
> @Chanty
> @Shafiq
> @Unicorn Puff
> @Colleen Savagery
> 
> So glad you joined. The forum is a really great place to learn with so many experienced vapers.
> Wonderful having you join this great vaping family where help is always at hand.
> 
> .


Thank you @ddk1797 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Colleen Savagery

Reinette said:


> Welkom to the family of Vaping. Hope you enjoy every post
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much Reinette, I am feeling so special and blessed to be a member of such an awesome group. Where the word Team really means something.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reinette

Colleen Savagery said:


> Thanks so much Reinette, I am feeling so special and blessed to be a member of such an awesome group. Where the word Team really means something.


That is so true@ Colleen so true 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette

Stroodlepuff said:


> *All newbies*:
> 
> Firstly welcome . Please introduce yourselves and tell us a little about where you come from here. To do that just click on the last page number above and start typing in the "Write your reply" box at the bottom of that page.
> This thread is compulsory reading:
> What to expect on your vaping journey
> The following threads will help you a lot in understanding when browsing the forum:
> E-cig quick start guide
> What are electronic cigarettes
> For all those questions about the health aspects of electronic cigarettes:
> Health related facts about electronic cigarettes
> 
> [rsvp=24]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]



Hi my name is Reinette and I love the form, I have been Vaping for 3 years now and have not fallen of the wagon.  My chase in vaping is clouds.... I love Clouds!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Colleen Savagery

Reinette said:


> Hi my name is Reinette and I love the form, I have been Vaping for 3 years now and have not fallen of the wagon.  My chase in vaping is clouds.... I love Clouds!!!


Welcome to the group, sure u will find all the help and assistance needed here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Colleen Savagery

Hi All, 

I am so dead tired, been mixing and updating recipes for about 8 hours straight. Wow I never knew that mixing, steeping, updating data, filing, ordering, keeping stock up to date is gonna be soooo hectic, but I am soo greatful you cannot believe it. Finally getting everything in order and almost up to date. 
It is just so amazing how Vapors assist each other and network. Well taking an hour break, then back to the grindstone till 2am.

So be blessed all, have a fabulous evening. If u are going anywhere be safe please.  but cannot afford to sleep as I have to set and meet my own deadlines.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShipWreck

hi all. my name is Hanno representing shipwreck vape shop in magalieskruin centre. im new on here but i have been in and around the vape game since 2008. from the first cigalikes up until the class of mods and tank we have today. ill be here to to help newbies and pros alike with any qeustions they might have.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ShipWreck

o and one more thing i have taken over from Jo the owner of both shop on the forum since she is way to busy to get to questions and talk to every one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

ShipWreck said:


> hi all. my name is Hanno representing shipwreck vape shop in magalieskruin centre. im new on here but i have been in and around the vape game since 2008. from the first cigalikes up until the class of mods and tank we have today. ill be here to to talk about our new vape lounge and help newbies and pros alike with any qeustions they might have. photos of our shop will be uploaded very soon. we also have a smaller outlet in montana traders centre across from the kolonade mall in Zambezi drive. we also support local juice mixer only like fog machine, nom de plume, paulies and many more. so for a new experience you are more than welcome to pop in at any two of our shops.


Most welcome to the forum. All the best with the venture. Looking forward to more information in your forum here. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @ShipWreck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

A warm welcome to AL the new peeps. 
Have a lekker stay and annoy the pros as much as you can with clever or stupid questions... They like giving advice and sounding smart


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Colleen Savagery

ShipWreck said:


> hi all. my name is Hanno representing shipwreck vape shop in magalieskruin centre. im new on here but i have been in and around the vape game since 2008. from the first cigalikes up until the class of mods and tank we have today. ill be here to to talk about our new vape lounge and help newbies and pros alike with any qeustions they might have. photos of our shop will be uploaded very soon. we also have a smaller outlet in montana traders centre across from the kolonade mall in Zambezi drive. we also support local juice mixer only like fog machine, nom de plume, paulies and many more. so for a new experience you are more than welcome to pop in at any two of our shops.


Welcome to the group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShipWreck

hi there to every one again, i just want to mention im very new to the forum platform and still learning how and where to navigate this site. so please excuse any mistakes made in the beginning. i feel like a complete idiot when it comes down to the web. lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez

ShipWreck said:


> hi there to every one again, i just want to mention im very new to the forum platform and still learning how and where to navigate this site. so please excuse any mistakes made in the beginning. i feel like a complete idiot when it comes down to the web. lol!


Hi. Welcome!

Will you be registering as a Supporting Vendor here? Scrap that... see you are already there...

Saw photos from your store opening. Jeez wish there were some lounges in East London.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SteelRSV

Hello everyone!! I'm 20 years old and recently stopped smoking. Smoking the stinky stuff for only a year and got myself a Twisp Vega today. I'm happy so far and really like it. My friend helped me out and told me its just better to get something to stop me smoking and introduce me to the newbie level of vaping. I hope he's right so I thought I'd join the forum. I am from Johannesburg, Kempton park and I'm a student as well. Peace and I'll be hanging around getting some knowledge as well. I want to get into vaping in essence starting to do my own thing and get to know the ins and outs which takes a while I guess. Anyway hope you all have a nice day! . A happy ex cigg smoker!.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

SteelRSV said:


> Hello everyone!! I'm 20 years old and recently stopped smoking. Smoking the stinky stuff for only a year and got myself a Twisp Vega today. I'm happy so far and really like it. My friend helped me out and told me its just better to get something to stop me smoking and introduce me to the newbie level of vaping. I hope he's right so I thought I'd join the forum. I am from Johannesburg, Kempton park and I'm a student as well. Peace and I'll be hanging around getting some knowledge as well. I want to get into vaping in essence starting to do my own thing and get to know the ins and outs which takes a while I guess. Anyway hope you all have a nice day! . A happy ex cigg smoker!.



Welcome to the forum @SteelRSV 
Congrats on stopping the smoking - that is a great thing
Lots to learn here - and there are many helpful experienced vapers on the forum.
Feel free to ask questions as you go along.
All the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @SteelRSV, enjoy your stay here. 
Don't be afraid to ask questions.



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BashCT

Hi vapesters! 

I'm brand new to the forum and only just acquired my first mod hours ago. Ended up going with a Smok Alien kit with the baby beast tank.

This is all very new to me although its not my first time at the rodeo, so to say. Been smoking the stinkies for 20 years,quit for 2 years about and picked it up 3 years ago again. Used a twisp MTL in the 2 year period as well... what a schlep. I quit the stinkies 9 months ago on the day my daughter was born, and today picked it vaping as a hobby...with 0mg nicotine.

I'm looking forward to learning lots, and even helping where I can.



Bash

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Normz

Hey guys, I'm Normz. I've beenvaping for about 3 months, but caught the bug hard. still battling the stickies, but feel like I'm winning. I bought the pico 75w as my first mod, and have moved onto having the alien running a twisted messes squared rda(got the rda yesterday) and the tfv8 baby with rba deck on the pico. really enjoying the building and looking forward to my time on the forums

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Colleen Savagery

BashCT said:


> Hi vapesters!
> 
> I'm brand new to the forum and only just acquired my first mod hours ago. Ended up going with a Smok Alien kit with the baby beast tank.
> 
> This is all very new to me although its not my first time at the rodeo, so to say. Been smoking the stinkies for 20 years,quit for 2 years about and picked it up 3 years ago again. Used a twisp MTL in the 2 year period as well... what a schlep. I quit the stinkies 9 months ago on the day my daughter was born, and today picked it vaping as a hobby...with 0mg nicotine.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning lots, and even helping where I can.
> 
> View attachment 78352
> 
> Bash


Welcome to the group the best Vaping resource page for Vapours. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

BashCT said:


> Hi vapesters!
> 
> I'm brand new to the forum and only just acquired my first mod hours ago. Ended up going with a Smok Alien kit with the baby beast tank.
> 
> This is all very new to me although its not my first time at the rodeo, so to say. Been smoking the stinkies for 20 years,quit for 2 years about and picked it up 3 years ago again. Used a twisp MTL in the 2 year period as well... what a schlep. I quit the stinkies 9 months ago on the day my daughter was born, and today picked it vaping as a hobby...with 0mg nicotine.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning lots, and even helping where I can.
> 
> View attachment 78352
> 
> Bash



Wecome @BashCT 
Al the best for your second time!
Great kit you have now - 
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Normz said:


> Hey guys, I'm Normz. I've beenvaping for about 3 months, but caught the bug hard. still battling the stickies, but feel like I'm winning. I bought the pico 75w as my first mod, and have moved onto having the alien running a twisted messes squared rda(got the rda yesterday) and the tfv8 baby with rba deck on the pico. really enjoying the building and looking forward to my time on the forums



Welcome @Normz 
Hang in there and take it slow. You will quit the stinkies eventually!
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members. Great to see so many new names.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

Welcome @BashCT , have fun and suck up the information.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TalibanMoMo786

hi all i'm Farhan MoMo
i stay in cape town and just started vaping like 3 months ago and all i can say is vaping is MOOI  
i use to smoke cigs but now i'm completely clean since i started vaping 
started with an IJUST S And now i own a noisy crick v2 oh oh oh wait and i love my CLOUDS lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

TalibanMoMo786 said:


> hi all i'm Farhan MoMo
> i stay in cape town and just started vaping like 3 months ago and all i can say is vaping is MOOI
> i use to smoke cigs but now i'm completely clean since i started vaping
> started with an IJUST S And now i own a noisy crick v2 oh oh oh wait and i love my CLOUDS lol


Welcome always remember battery safety when dealing with Mechs/Semi-Mechs  use good rated batteries like Sony VTCs or Efest

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> Welcome always remember battery safety when dealing with Mechs/Semi-Mechs  use good rated batteries like Sony VTCs or Efest


Efest!!!!, you must be joking?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel

Andre said:


> Efest!!!!, you must be joking?


Haha oops sorry Oom......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jordache

Hi guys. I'm jo and this for some reason, feels like an AA meeting #jokes

I'm off the cigs for roughly 3months. I vape a 75w pico with a serpent mini. I prefer bakery and dessert juices. 

So far , this site has helped me and takes up a bit of my reading time

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Jordache said:


> Hi guys. I'm jo and this for some reason, feels like an AA meeting #jokes
> 
> I'm off the cigs for roughly 3months. I vape a 75w pico with a serpent mini. I prefer bakery and dessert juices.
> 
> So far , this site has helped me and takes up a bit of my reading time


Welcome officially Jo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Hi Jo, and Welcome to the AA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

Hello Everyone!!
Im Dietz and have been vaping on and off for a year or so while trying to kick cigs. I started with the 1st twisp (small, thin one) and but it was not really doing it for me.

I recently took a liking in a mod my friend bought (eleaf pico). I have just received my 1st mod and I chose the Joyetech eVic VTwo mini with Cubis pro Atomizer.

I have been slowly browsing and absorbing the info here on this awesome forum and hope to learn, and add alot to this forum.

Greetz
D

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Dietz said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> Im Dietz and have been vaping on and off for a year or so while trying to kick cigs. I started with the 1st twisp (small, thin one) and but it was not really doing it for me.
> 
> I recently took a liking in a mod my friend bought (eleaf pico). I have just received my 1st mod and I chose the Joyetech eVic VTwo mini with Cubis pro Atomizer.
> 
> I have been slowly browsing and absorbing the info here on this awesome forum and hope to learn, and add alot to this forum.
> 
> Greetz
> D


Welcome @Dietz !! That Evic is a solid device and I'm pretty sure you'll be happy with it! What juices have you tried and liked so far?

Great that you came out the shadows and introduced yourself! Look forward to your contributions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jordache

Stosta said:


> Welcome officially Jo!



Thank you stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jordache

Willyza said:


> Hi Jo, and Welcome to the AA


 Thanks willza... do I get progress badges Jokes of course.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

Yes @Stosta , a friend of mine has the Loaded - Glazed Donuts, very nice1 but Im not a dessert fan, i like vibrant fruit flavors.

I bought 2 flavs:
- NCV Trinity (Such a nice flavour!)
- Because Bubbles Matter - Urban Grape (Still waiting to receive it)

PS... how do i 'quote' someone?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinette

ShipWreck said:


> hi all. my name is Hanno representing shipwreck vape shop in magalieskruin centre. im new on here but i have been in and around the vape game since 2008. from the first cigalikes up until the class of mods and tank we have today. ill be here to to help newbies and pros alike with any qeustions they might have.


Welkom to the form  @ShipWreck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Dietz said:


> Yes @Stosta , a friend of mine has the Loaded - Glazed Donuts, very nice1 but Im not a dessert fan, i like vibrant fruit flavors.
> 
> I bought 2 flavs:
> - NCV Trinity (Such a nice flavour!)
> - Because Bubbles Matter - Urban Grape (Still waiting to receive it)
> 
> PS... how do i 'quote' someone?



You can either click the "Reply" button on the bottom right of a post, or you can click the "Quote" button. The difference is that the Quote button will let you add a few posts to reply to in one post, you just have to go to the area where you type and then click "Insert Quotes". Let me know if you need better advice, my words betray my brain!

Those are some great juices! Love some Trinity!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trimerion

o/ hey guys, Trimm here, been vaping for about a year now, and since picking up my first twisp vape *shudder* I have never picked up another stinky  (except for a few emergencies where I needed a puff coz my vape was charging early on) anyways .... HI EVERYBODY o/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jordache

Trimerion said:


> o/ hey guys, Trimm here, been vaping for about a year now, and since picking up my first twisp vape *shudder* I have never picked up another stinky  (except for a few emergencies where I needed a puff coz my vape was charging early on) anyways .... HI EVERYBODY o/


Hi bud. Welcome to the group .. I'm glad you gave up the cigs. Keep up the good work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Trimerion said:


> o/ hey guys, Trimm here, been vaping for about a year now, and since picking up my first twisp vape *shudder* I have never picked up another stinky  (except for a few emergencies where I needed a puff coz my vape was charging early on) anyways .... HI EVERYBODY o/


Welcome @Trimerion ! Nice to see another Durban vaper! Looks like we're finally catching up here on the East Coast!

So what are you vaping on now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trimerion

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Trimerion ! Nice to see another Durban vaper! Looks like we're finally catching up here on the East Coast!
> 
> So what are you vaping on now?



im in a bit of a bind right now since my RX 2/3 bugged out on me and I cracked my protank 4  got a loaner Eleaf Istick and my spare tank (melo 3) vaping on Sir Vapes "Slug Joose"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Trimerion said:


> im in a bit of a bind right now since my RX 2/3 bugged out on me and I cracked my protank 4  got a loaner Eleaf Istick and my spare tank (melo 3) vaping on Sir Vapes "Slug Joose"


Bummer about the RX, they seem to be commonly problematic. I have heard good things about the Slug Joose!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trimerion

yea the slug joose has quickly become one of my favorites, alongside foggs milky way and a couple other regular juices I get

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gersh

Hey hey, noob vaper here . just placed my very 1st order: 
The yellow vaporesso tarot pro , Baby beast tank with nostalgia mad hatter juice. 
Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Gersh said:


> Hey hey, noob vaper here . just placed my very 1st order:
> The yellow vaporesso tarot pro , Baby beast tank with nostalgia mad hatter juice.
> Can't wait!


Welcome @Gersh !

No messing around for your first kit hey?! That Baby Beast has a lot of fans! Let me know what that Mad Hatter is like, I haven't tried it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Gersh !
> 
> No messing around for your first kit hey?! That Baby Beast has a lot of fans! Let me know what that Mad Hatter is like, I haven't tried it



Thanks @Stosta 
lol Yeah wanted to start off with a bang. 
Will do

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Trimerion

GG @Gersh grats on your first vape kit, let us know how things go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RaNc1D

Hello. Pleased to be a part of this awesome community. I'm coming off of around 10 years of smoking, and I never want to go back.
The iStick Pico was my first kit purchase (about 3 weeks ago), and it's pretty decent. I'll be looking to upgrade in the new year to a new mod and RTA once funds are in the green again lol. Really enjoying the vape, clouds, and flavors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Trimerion

welcome RaNc1D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

RaNc1D said:


> Hello. Pleased to be a part of this awesome community. I'm coming off of around 10 years of smoking, and I never want to go back.
> The iStick Pico was my first kit purchase (about 3 weeks ago), and it's pretty decent. I'll be looking to upgrade in the new year to a new mod and RTA once funds are in the green again lol. Really enjoying the vape, clouds, and flavors.


Welcome @RaNc1D (any chance that has to do with the band?)!

Congrats on coming off the smokes, that is always first prize! Second prize is building up a kick-ass collection of vape gear  What kit has your eye for the new year? Or are you waiting to see what comes out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RaNc1D

Stosta said:


> Welcome @RaNc1D (any chance that has to do with the band?)!
> 
> Congrats on coming off the smokes, that is always first prize! Second prize is building up a kick-ass collection of vape gear  What kit has your eye for the new year? Or are you waiting to see what comes out?



Thanks a lot. Nope, no relation with the band, just a handle I have had ever since my first foray into the gaming world .

I'm actually looking at the iJoy rdta box 200w kit. I have seen many amazing reviews of it, and it is very versatile. On the plus side, I have a buddy that has a rta that can show my some things. I'm really looking forward to it, and my Pico will just have to suffice for the moment.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

RaNc1D said:


> Thanks a lot. Nope, no relation with the band, just a handle I have had ever since my first foray into the gaming world .
> 
> I'm actually looking at the iJoy rdta box 200w kit. I have seen many amazing reviews of it, and it is very versatile. On the plus side, I have a buddy that has a rta that can show my some things. I'm really looking forward to it, and my Pico will just have to suffice for the moment.


Oh cool! Another gamer, you must let us know your poison in this thread... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-gamers.t1117/ 

That IJoy does look like a solid device, I haven't watched any reviews on it yet (yes, shame on me!). The Pico is a winner and still gets used in my rotation often, love that little guy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RaNc1D

Stosta said:


> Oh cool! Another gamer, you must let us know your poison in this thread... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-gamers.t1117/
> 
> That IJoy does look like a solid device, I haven't watched any reviews on it yet (yes, shame on me!). The Pico is a winner and still gets used in my rotation often, love that little guy!



I agree with Pico. It's very handy with it's compact size, but my need for refills and battery swaps sometimes leaves me without a vape at certain times. As an entry kit it still manages an awesome cloud with good taste. I guess I'm just looking for a larger kit as a primary, and use the Pico for the walks or short trips out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carter201

Hi Everyone.

First off all, my story: I've been a smoker for 14 years, stopped for about a year until the middle of this year. I vaped for a year and it was great but never got into it like most of you.
I have to stop smoking on Doc request, and he actually recommended vaping.

I started investigating and found this forum. it opened my eyes so much.
Im so excited to start my vape journey. I did realize its a bit expensive, but hey, most things in life is.

I found a mod I really like and have posted a wanted add in the classifieds.
I really like the MINI VOLT, Its nice and small and I think it more than enough for what I need now.
I actually received a tank from a buddy that I am going to use on it, and then I would like to get nice dripper for it as well.(any advice welcome) I have a buddy that is going to assist me with the whole rebuilding thing.

And ja, that is it. 
Im looking forward to chatting to you guys and joining the vape community. Seems like a great community to be a part off.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Trimerion

@Carter201 GG on quitting the stinkies man and welcome to the world of vaping (soon)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Carter201 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> First off all, my story: I've been a smoker for 14 years, stopped for about a year until the middle of this year. I vaped for a year and it was great but never got into it like most of you.
> I have to stop smoking on Doc request, and he actually recommended vaping.
> 
> I started investigating and found this forum. it opened my eyes so much.
> Im so excited to start my vape journey. I did realize its a bit expensive, but hey, most things in life is.
> 
> I found a mod I really like and have posted a wanted add in the classifieds.
> I really like the MINI VOLT, Its nice and small and I think it more than enough for what I need now.
> I actually received a tank from a buddy that I am going to use on it, and then I would like to get nice dripper for it as well.(any advice welcome) I have a buddy that is going to assist me with the whole rebuilding thing.
> 
> And ja, that is it.
> Im looking forward to chatting to you guys and joining the vape community. Seems like a great community to be a part off.


Welcome @Carter201 !

What a win for vaping that doctors are recommending it. Nice to have that sort of confirmation with how fast things are growing.

The Mini Volt is a super little mod, but you might find two problems with it.

1. It only goes up to 40W, so if you want to get into drippers and that sort of thing, you might want something that can deliver a bit more power.
2. The battery is small (hence the nice small form factor), but is only 1300mAh. I stand to be corrected as I have never actually owned one, but that might get a bit frustrating as you will need to recharge it often.

Maybe check out the Pico, it is a great starter kit, and you can then keep spare batteries for it. If you like the idea of the no-fuss built in battery, and the tiny form factor, maybe check out the SnowWolf Mini, it can do 80W and has a 3000mAh battery, so more than double!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum! 

@Carter201
@RaNc1D
@Gersh
and everyone who joined!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eldeo

Ahoy Vapourians

Got my first Vape back in 2009, remember those awful puff away ones. Nearly ruined my vape experience. Got back into it about 8 months ago and have done a lot research every day since. My mod is the Smok R80 TC with the TFV8 Beast. Got a spaced coil 10 wraps 2.5mm diameter 26 gauge stainless steel registering at .35 ohms and wow magnificent flavour. Running it in Temp Control with my DIY Blueberry Cheescake 3mg Nic level. Found a new hobby, man especially one that helped me quit smoking for 8 years. That's me folks.
Noob forum vaper out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP

Eldeo said:


> Ahoy Vapourians
> 
> Got my first Vape back in 2009, remember those awful puff away ones. Nearly ruined my vape experience. Got back into it about 8 months ago and have done a lot research every day since. My mod is the Smok R80 TC with the TFV8 Beast. Got a spaced coil 10 wraps 2.5mm diameter 26 gauge stainless steel registering at .35 ohms and wow magnificent flavour. Running it in Temp Control with my DIY Blueberry Cheescake 3mg Nic level. Found a new hobby, man especially one that helped me quit smoking for 8 years. That's me folks.
> Noob forum vaper out.



Welcome Bru. Nogals from my home town!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eldeo

KarlDP said:


> Welcome Bru. Nogals from my home town!


Thanks Man. Sweet! This place is a joy for chilling.  Lekka day further.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Jordache said:


> Hi guys. I'm jo and this for some reason, feels like an AA meeting #jokes
> 
> I'm off the cigs for roughly 3months. I vape a 75w pico with a serpent mini. I prefer bakery and dessert juices.
> 
> So far , this site has helped me and takes up a bit of my reading time



Welcome @Jordache 
Congrats on the 3 months! Great achievement!
Glad the forum has helped you - enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Dietz said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> Im Dietz and have been vaping on and off for a year or so while trying to kick cigs. I started with the 1st twisp (small, thin one) and but it was not really doing it for me.
> 
> I recently took a liking in a mod my friend bought (eleaf pico). I have just received my 1st mod and I chose the Joyetech eVic VTwo mini with Cubis pro Atomizer.
> 
> I have been slowly browsing and absorbing the info here on this awesome forum and hope to learn, and add alot to this forum.
> 
> Greetz
> D



Belated welcome @Dietz 
Saw your question on the other thread with the VTwo/Cubis Pro combo. Hope you managed to get somewhere with that?
Wishing you all the best with your vaping journey from here on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Trimerion said:


> o/ hey guys, Trimm here, been vaping for about a year now, and since picking up my first twisp vape *shudder* I have never picked up another stinky  (except for a few emergencies where I needed a puff coz my vape was charging early on) anyways .... HI EVERYBODY o/



Welcome to the forum @Trimerion 
Congrats on the year of no stinkies!!!! Marvellous!
You need a backup device for when the other one is charging!!! 

Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gersh said:


> Hey hey, noob vaper here . just placed my very 1st order:
> The yellow vaporesso tarot pro , Baby beast tank with nostalgia mad hatter juice.
> Can't wait!



Welcome to the forum @Gersh 
Wow, great first setup! Do let us know how it goes.
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RaNc1D said:


> Hello. Pleased to be a part of this awesome community. I'm coming off of around 10 years of smoking, and I never want to go back.
> The iStick Pico was my first kit purchase (about 3 weeks ago), and it's pretty decent. I'll be looking to upgrade in the new year to a new mod and RTA once funds are in the green again lol. Really enjoying the vape, clouds, and flavors.



Warm welcome @RaNc1D 
May you continue enjoying the flavourful vape clouds and never go back to the stinkies!!!
All the best with your vaping from here and with your upgrade. Decisions decisions....
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Carter201 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> First off all, my story: I've been a smoker for 14 years, stopped for about a year until the middle of this year. I vaped for a year and it was great but never got into it like most of you.
> I have to stop smoking on Doc request, and he actually recommended vaping.
> 
> I started investigating and found this forum. it opened my eyes so much.
> Im so excited to start my vape journey. I did realize its a bit expensive, but hey, most things in life is.
> 
> I found a mod I really like and have posted a wanted add in the classifieds.
> I really like the MINI VOLT, Its nice and small and I think it more than enough for what I need now.
> I actually received a tank from a buddy that I am going to use on it, and then I would like to get nice dripper for it as well.(any advice welcome) I have a buddy that is going to assist me with the whole rebuilding thing.
> 
> And ja, that is it.
> Im looking forward to chatting to you guys and joining the vape community. Seems like a great community to be a part off.




Welcome to the forum @Carter201 
Congrats on getting back on the vape train.
I agree with @Stosta on the Mini Volt 
I don't think it is a suitable "workhorse" to get you off the stinkies
Rather go for something with a bit more power and battery life (Maybe a single battery Pico or something like the istick iPower 80W - internal longer lasting batt)

Feel free to ask questions as you go.

Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Eldeo said:


> Ahoy Vapourians
> 
> Got my first Vape back in 2009, remember those awful puff away ones. Nearly ruined my vape experience. Got back into it about 8 months ago and have done a lot research every day since. My mod is the Smok R80 TC with the TFV8 Beast. Got a spaced coil 10 wraps 2.5mm diameter 26 gauge stainless steel registering at .35 ohms and wow magnificent flavour. Running it in Temp Control with my DIY Blueberry Cheescake 3mg Nic level. Found a new hobby, man especially one that helped me quit smoking for 8 years. That's me folks.
> Noob forum vaper out.



Welcome @Eldeo 
Congrats on the vaping and the quitting of the stinkies!!!
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eldeo

Silver said:


> Welcome @Eldeo
> Congrats on the vaping and the quitting of the stinkies!!!
> Enjoy your stay here


Thanks Silver. It's been marvellous ever since quitting, can get back in the waves without a tight chest. Vape on man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Eldeo said:


> Thanks Silver. It's been marvellous ever since quitting, can get back in the waves without a tight chest. Vape on man.



Nice that you have the waves to get back into!
Envious of you coastal vapers!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eldeo

Silver said:


> Nice that you have the waves to get back into!
> Envious of you coastal vapers!!!!


Open a shop down here, theres only one and half (they don't really know what they're selling) and they coining it, untapped market. Then you'll have an excuse to come down. I'll be your first employee )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Eldeo said:


> Open a shop down here, theres only one and half (they don't really know what they're selling) and they coining it, untapped market. Then you'll have an excuse to come down. I'll be your first employee )



Lol @Eldeo

Thanks for the suggestion - but that more than likely won't happen

If I opened a shop there - I would probably be spending too much time with customers or in the waves and visiting @Genosmate - and then won't be able to focus on the forum or the vape events 

But the thought has crossed my mind a few times
hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Trimerion

@Silver I would love a backup device ... unfortunately I need a device to last long enough for me to save and get a backup too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eldeo

Silver said:


> Lol @Eldeo
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion - but that more than likely won't happen
> 
> If I opened a shop there - I would probably be spending too much time with customers or in the waves and visiting @Genosmate - and then won't be able to focus on the forum or the vape events
> 
> But the thought has crossed my mind a few times
> hehe



Get Genosmate in the shop too. No need for visiting then. LOL We have internet down here were not so secluded, so forum won't be a problem, maybe even get an app going for this website. Use skyscanner.com for cheap flights to fly wherever the vape events are and maybe even create vape events down here in George where we can vape and barrel on. So what is the universe telling you, just be on the vape train man. LOL Don't cross it out your mind. Garden Route is expanding at a massive rate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Eldeo said:


> Get Genosmate in the shop too. No need for visiting then. LOL We have internet down here were not so secluded, so forum won't be a problem, maybe even get an app going for this website. Use skyscanner.com for cheap flights to fly wherever the vape events are and maybe even create vape events down here in George where we can vape and barrel on. So what is the universe telling you, just be on the vape train man. LOL Don't cross it out your mind. Garden Route is expanding at a massive rate.



I hear you loud and clear @Eldeo

I think the best compromise would be for YOU to open the shop and I fly down for a big vape meet and to enjoy the garden route!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eldeo

Silver said:


> I hear you loud and clear @Eldeo
> 
> I think the best compromise would be for YOU to open the shop and I fly down for a big vape meet and to enjoy the garden route!


Capital is the problem otherwise would have. That's a dream of mine. Ahoy man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Eldeo said:


> Capital is the problem otherwise would have. That's a dream of mine. Ahoy man.



Hmmm...

Maybe one of the vendors on here wants to open a shop in your part of the world...
Just a thought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Cronos

Good Evening Guys, My name is Renier, got started with a twisp device which I used for almost two years. Got myself the I JUST S about two weeks ago. Looking to DIY my own liquids (will be asking for a lot of advice) but enjoying the vaping thus far...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @Cronos, diy is crazy fun. 
And you will find all the advise you need on here


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eldeo

Cronos said:


> Good Evening Guys, My name is Renier, got started with a twisp device which I used for almost two years. Got myself the I JUST S about two weeks ago. Looking to DIY my own liquids (will be asking for a lot of advice) but enjoying the vaping thus far...


To get started use this app on android E-liquid Recipe's. Look for favourites. Have fun man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Cronos said:


> Good Evening Guys, My name is Renier, got started with a twisp device which I used for almost two years. Got myself the I JUST S about two weeks ago. Looking to DIY my own liquids (will be asking for a lot of advice) but enjoying the vaping thus far...



Welcome to the forum @Cronos 
Congrats on the vaping
Lots of helpful DIY experts on here

Check out the DIY threads here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/

And there are some marvellous recipes here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Silver said:


> Belated welcome @Dietz
> Saw your question on the other thread with the VTwo/Cubis Pro combo. Hope you managed to get somewhere with that?
> Wishing you all the best with your vaping journey from here on.


Hi @Silver , yes I changed the atomizer and all my issues where sorted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLCOO7

Hi Guys , my name is Darren . Been vaping just on a year now . Been off the Cigs just as long . Really like the forum as you learn a lot and good to hear others opinions . Thanks

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ChloeT

Hi, name is Chloe, long time vaper and DIY mixer. Here to soak up info and improve my skills.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Eldeo

ChloeT said:


> Hi, name is Chloe, long time vaper and DIY mixer. Here to soak up info and improve my skills.


Welcome, have fun while soaking it up like a spongebob vapester. Community is well knit here. Well basically in all vape communities but this one feels tight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jotan

Hi guys! Just wanted to say hi  I've been vaping since May and converted my wife and a work colleague. Although we are still on the stinkies, having one or two per day sure beats a pack per day. Still trying to figure out this coil building thing and so far so good... just need tons more wire to practice haha

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Jotan said:


> Hi guys! Just wanted to say hi  I've been vaping since May and converted my wife and a work colleague. Although we are still on the stinkies, having one or two per day sure beats a pack per day. Still trying to figure out this coil building thing and so far so good... just need tons more wire to practice haha



Welcome to the forum @Jotan 
You doing a great thing cutting down on the smokes. Soon you will be free of them!
All the best with the vape journey - and feel free to ask questions as you go along.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eldeo

Jotan said:


> Hi guys! Just wanted to say hi  I've been vaping since May and converted my wife and a work colleague. Although we are still on the stinkies, having one or two per day sure beats a pack per day. Still trying to figure out this coil building thing and so far so good... just need tons more wire to practice haha


Use Vape Tool on android to help you along.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snowball

Hi All, im Snowball and live in JHB north suburbs, im just of 40 years-old and been Vaping for a month now. So iv been on the forum for a month now and cant remember if iv done this. So I must ask all you forgiveness for been rude and hope a good welcome Hi all hope we have lotsa fun. TX Snowball

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Snowball said:


> Hi All, im Snowball and live in JHB north suburbs, im just of 40 years-old and been Vaping for a month now. So iv been on the forum for a month now and cant remember if iv done this. So I must ask all you forgiveness for been rude and hope a good welcome Hi all hope we have lotsa fun. TX Snowball


Well even if you have introduced yourself already, welcome again @Snowball !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Snowball said:


> Hi All, im Snowball and live in JHB north suburbs, im just of 40 years-old and been Vaping for a month now. So iv been on the forum for a month now and cant remember if iv done this. So I must ask all you forgiveness for been rude and hope a good welcome Hi all hope we have lotsa fun. TX Snowball



Welcome to the forum @Snowball 
Congrats on the vaping!
Thanks for the intro and enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## redeyeball

Lekker Vapsters!
Been off the "twak" for 5 months. Been vaping on Vape-O ultimate for my nicotine fix and recently bought a eVic VTwo with Cubis Pro.
Like product info on forum and all the tips and tricks on this rebuilding thing, fascinated...
Oor en Uit,
Riaan

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

redeyeball said:


> Lekker Vapsters!
> Been off the "twak" for 5 months. Been vaping on Vape-O ultimate for my nicotine fix and recently bought a eVic VTwo with Cubis Pro.
> Like product info on forum and all the tips and tricks on this rebuilding thing, fascinated...
> Oor en Uit,
> Riaan



Welcome @redeyeball 
Congrats on the 5 months! Great stuff!
Vaping is a very fascinating experience indeed.
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome to @Snowball 
and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh

SUP all fellow vapers posting here to introduce my self as it seems like i should have for my first post ! Sorry  

Names Calvin from Durban and i have been smoking Hubbly / Sheesha / Hookha / Waterpipe since i was a youngster and moved on to cigs and than finally landed up at a Twisp store and started my vaping lifestyle with a Clearo.

So i have been probably involved in vaping for about 3 years now however until i came across this forum and started to explore online a bit more i did not realize the following that vaping had in South Africa.

The reason i love to vape is it takes me back to my Hubbly / Sheesha days of blowing clouds and i cant get enough of it. The flavors are awesome in vaping and chasing that next taste king flavor is always a great rush.

I am now on to a Ijust S Eleaf and i am sure i will be upgrading soon as i understand from here it is a entry level mod so i may be posting for some advice when the wallet allows IE after Christmas  

Look forward to joining in future discussions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Calvinh said:


> SUP all fellow vapers posting here to introduce my self as it seems like i should have for my first post ! Sorry
> 
> Names Calvin from Durban and i have been smoking Hubbly / Sheesha / Hookha / Waterpipe since i was a youngster and moved on to cigs and than finally landed up at a Twisp store and started my vaping lifestyle with a Clearo.
> 
> So i have been probably involved in vaping for about 3 years now however until i came across this forum and started to explore online a bit more i did not realize the following that vaping had in South Africa.
> 
> The reason i love to vape is it takes me back to my Hubbly / Sheesha days of blowing clouds and i cant get enough of it. The flavors are awesome in vaping and chasing that next taste king flavor is always a great rush.
> 
> I am now on to a Ijust S Eleaf and i am sure i will be upgrading soon as i understand from here it is a entry level mod so i may be posting for some advice when the wallet allows IE after Christmas
> 
> Look forward to joining in future discussions.



Warm welcome @Calvinh and thanks for the great intro
3 years of vaping is a long time indeed! 
Wishing you all the best for your vape journey from here
Feel free to ask questions as you go along 
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Calvinh said:


> SUP all fellow vapers posting here to introduce my self as it seems like i should have for my first post ! Sorry
> 
> Names Calvin from Durban and i have been smoking Hubbly / Sheesha / Hookha / Waterpipe since i was a youngster and moved on to cigs and than finally landed up at a Twisp store and started my vaping lifestyle with a Clearo.
> 
> So i have been probably involved in vaping for about 3 years now however until i came across this forum and started to explore online a bit more i did not realize the following that vaping had in South Africa.
> 
> The reason i love to vape is it takes me back to my Hubbly / Sheesha days of blowing clouds and i cant get enough of it. The flavors are awesome in vaping and chasing that next taste king flavor is always a great rush.
> 
> I am now on to a Ijust S Eleaf and i am sure i will be upgrading soon as i understand from here it is a entry level mod so i may be posting for some advice when the wallet allows IE after Christmas
> 
> Look forward to joining in future discussions.


Welcome @Calvinh !

I love seeing new vapers join! Even better when they are KZN ones, and even better when they are Highway people!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Calvinh !
> 
> I love seeing new vapers join! Even better when they are KZN ones, and even better when they are Highway people!



Highway people ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snowball

Thanks all. Im sure i will. Have learned so much in tbe past month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Highway people ?


Haha! Yeah I guess it makes no sense, but our area is referred to locally as "The Upper Highway area". We're sort of the end of the M13 Highway I guess.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Calvinh

Silver said:


> Highway people ?



Upperhighway  an area in Durban where the air is thinner and makes vaping that much better

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier

Hello there Vape Community.

Been vaping for just over a year now and fully addicted  Love the hobbyist/ esoteric/ personal and new age aspects that vaping has to offer.
Used to smoke cigarettes and rollies about 6-7 years ago. No more!

Started off with a Smok ego cloud one sub ohm and one bottle of juice a month.
The I bought the Smok Stick Basic and was onto 2-3 bottles a month.

Then I was luck enough to get two insanely amazing birthday gifts -
Smok Alien kit with baby beast tank
Sigelei Fuchai 213 + Uwell Crown

Since then Iv'e picked up the Azeroth RDTA from CoilArt, an LTQ build kit, a Twisted messes RDA and a few things here and there.
Also started building my own coils and my own wire including twisted kanthals and fused claptons.

Been through a ton of juice and cannot get enough.

Next up is some DIY juice 

Been meaning to join this forum, can't believe I waited so long.

Anyway, here to Vaping , CHEERS

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapemeister

Hi All

I think its about time I post an introduction…………so here goes.

Not a day goes by without me visiting this Forum. Yes, I am ADDICTED.

Been smoking from god knows when, but been vaping and smoking from February 2012. Started off with a Twisp.

I had my last cigarette on 1 July 2015 and haven’t looked back. Was Twisping solely from 2 July 2015 until April 2016. In April I went over to Vape King to get myself a new battery (clone) for my Twisp and I ended up walking out with a Pico Kit and was immediately welcomed to the World of True Vaping.


And so the journey began……………………

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

Vapemeister said:


> Hi All
> 
> I think its about time I post an introduction…………so here goes.
> 
> Not a day goes by without me visiting this Forum. Yes, I am ADDICTED.
> 
> Been smoking from god knows when, but been vaping and smoking from February 2012. Started off with a Twisp.
> 
> I had my last cigarette on 1 July 2015 and haven’t looked back. Was Twisping solely from 2 July 2015 until April 2016. In April I went over to Vape King to get myself a new battery (clone) for my Twisp and I ended up walking out with a Pico Kit and was immediately welcomed to the World of True Vaping.
> 
> 
> And so the journey began……………………



@Vapemeister

Welcome! So glad you took your vaping experience to the next level. All the best, and I hope you enjoy this forum as much as I do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Schnitzel Frontier said:


> Hello there Vape Community.
> 
> Been vaping for just over a year now and fully addicted  Love the hobbyist/ esoteric/ personal and new age aspects that vaping has to offer.
> Used to smoke cigarettes and rollies about 6-7 years ago. No more!
> 
> Started off with a Smok ego cloud one sub ohm and one bottle of juice a month.
> The I bought the Smok Stick Basic and was onto 2-3 bottles a month.
> 
> Then I was luck enough to get two insanely amazing birthday gifts -
> Smok Alien kit with baby beast tank
> Sigelei Fuchai 213 + Uwell Crown
> 
> Since then Iv'e picked up the Azeroth RDTA from CoilArt, an LTQ build kit, a Twisted messes RDA and a few things here and there.
> Also started building my own coils and my own wire including twisted kanthals and fused claptons.
> 
> Been through a ton of juice and cannot get enough.
> 
> Next up is some DIY juice
> 
> Been meaning to join this forum, can't believe I waited so long.
> 
> Anyway, here to Vaping , CHEERS



Welcome to the forum @Schnitzel Frontier 
Thanks for the detailed intro
Congrats on the vaping and glad to hear how enthusiastic you've become
Lol on your forum name - its cool - would like to hear where it came from?
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Vapemeister said:


> Hi All
> 
> I think its about time I post an introduction…………so here goes.
> 
> Not a day goes by without me visiting this Forum. Yes, I am ADDICTED.
> 
> Been smoking from god knows when, but been vaping and smoking from February 2012. Started off with a Twisp.
> 
> I had my last cigarette on 1 July 2015 and haven’t looked back. Was Twisping solely from 2 July 2015 until April 2016. In April I went over to Vape King to get myself a new battery (clone) for my Twisp and I ended up walking out with a Pico Kit and was immediately welcomed to the World of True Vaping.
> 
> 
> And so the journey began……………………



Welcome @Vapemeister 
Congrats on quitting the stinkies. Great achievement
Glad you joined up and are a regular visitor to the forum
Wishing you all the best for your vape journey from here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neptune

Greetings Fellow Vapers

I live in the surfing world of Jeffreys Bay and have been vaping for well over a year now. Kicked the stinkies after 20+ years worth.

Started off with Ego One and have moved on to Evic mini and Wotofo serpent mini 22mm.

I currently build my own coils and plan to progress to DIY juice soon.

I just love to vape whilst developing software. The flavours are wonderful.

Finally got around to joining this awesome forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Schnitzel Frontier
> Thanks for the detailed intro
> Congrats on the vaping and glad to hear how enthusiastic you've become
> Lol on your forum name - its cool - would like to hear where it came from?
> Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here



Thanks very much for the welcome @Silver 
Loving the forum and the huge amount of variant discussions!
The Schnitzel Frontier is something of a love-hate relationship for me haha.
I despise most things chicken especially schnitzel but I just can't get enough of that word "Schnitzel".
Just rolls of the tongue so smoothly, deep fried and scrumptious.....Schnitzel.... Schnitzel...hahahah Front lines of the revolution
Im also a tad crazy I guess, one piece of cheese, two graters......a referral to the battle between the theories of monism and dualism of reality and the mind 

Anyway. thanks again.
Much respect for the forum and all the work you guys put in on the admin team.

Peace

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Neptune said:


> Greetings Fellow Vapers
> 
> I live in the surfing world of Jeffreys Bay and have been vaping for well over a year now. Kicked the stinkies after 20+ years worth.
> 
> Started off with Ego One and have moved on to Evic mini and Wotofo serpent mini 22mm.
> 
> I currently build my own coils and plan to progress to DIY juice soon.
> 
> I just love to vape whilst developing software. The flavours are wonderful.
> 
> Finally got around to joining this awesome forum.


Most welcome to the forum @Neptune. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. DIY is fun and will add to your gustatory delights. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Neptune said:


> Greetings Fellow Vapers
> 
> I live in the surfing world of Jeffreys Bay and have been vaping for well over a year now. Kicked the stinkies after 20+ years worth.
> 
> Started off with Ego One and have moved on to Evic mini and Wotofo serpent mini 22mm.
> 
> I currently build my own coils and plan to progress to DIY juice soon.
> 
> I just love to vape whilst developing software. The flavours are wonderful.
> 
> Finally got around to joining this awesome forum.


Welcome @Neptune !

You know what they say, better late then never! Always nice to have fresh blood. Well done on kicking the smoking habit. Although vaping makes it a lot easier, it is still no simple task, and something to remain proud of. Nice setup you have, the Serpent Mini (both the 22 and the 25) is a very popular choice for a good reason, great flavour!

There is a lot of other DIY'ers on here, sure you will find a home, and answers to any questions you might have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Neptune said:


> Greetings Fellow Vapers
> 
> I live in the surfing world of Jeffreys Bay and have been vaping for well over a year now. Kicked the stinkies after 20+ years worth.
> 
> Started off with Ego One and have moved on to Evic mini and Wotofo serpent mini 22mm.
> 
> I currently build my own coils and plan to progress to DIY juice soon.
> 
> I just love to vape whilst developing software. The flavours are wonderful.
> 
> Finally got around to joining this awesome forum.



Welcome to the forum @Neptune 
I recall several vapers on the forum from your beautiful part of the world
Congrats on giving up the stinkies after 20 years. Great achievement. Your lungs must be thanking you!
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EGVape

Hey Vape Peoples, fairly new to the Vape scene. Stopped smoking about 3 months ago which Me and New Wife is very happy about

Got a Evic VTC Mini plus Tron S tank srt up. But looking to upgrade tank. Still doing research on that front lol. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

EGVape said:


> Hey Vape Peoples, fairly new to the Vape scene. Stopped smoking about 3 months ago which Me and New Wife is very happy about
> 
> Got a Evic VTC Mini plus Tron S tank srt up. But looking to upgrade tank. Still doing research on that front lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Welcome!

Good job on leaving the stinkies behind! Your wife loves you now for it, wait until the FOMO kicks in and you're telling her that we all forced you into buying all this amazing gear, it's almost a right of passage here.

Any new options in mind yet for the new tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EGVape

Lmao. Well thus far got a few guys saying i should go the Crius route but....

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EGVape

The black one looks good. 
What yall think? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

EGVape said:


> The black one looks good.
> What yall think?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


It's nice, I would probably take the Crius over this though (although I haven't tried the Aromamiser and I think there are a couple of fans on here). Are you happy building coils or you want to use commercial ones? Do you want huge clouds, or more into the flavour chasing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EGVape

With being fairly new, building coils I haven't done yet so looking to learn. I know it gets said alot but i love massive flavor and decent vape clouding. Lokl 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

EGVape said:


> With being fairly new, building coils I haven't done yet so looking to learn. I know it gets said alot but i love massive flavor and decent vape clouding. Lokl
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


The Crius is a very forgiving tank, and can give you nice clouds and good flavour. My favourite newbie-friendly RTA is the Subtank Mini, but you're not going to get many clouds out of it. Right now the Serpent Mini 25mm (but maybe too big for the Evic you have) seems to be the way to go, but the 22mm is also great, and they are very easy to build on. Decent cloudage and decent flavour, I imagine it would be a winner for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EGVape

Okay cool. So thus far...Aro seems to be best route. Lol. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Damon

Hey guys I can't believe I only joined now been vaping for just over a year and it has been a good journey thus far

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

EGVape said:


> The black one looks good.
> What yall think?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



@EGVape Hi there and welcome. I would be wary of the Crius RTA. It has a ceramic base inside. One drop and bam! Broken. That's why they are so cheaply priced.

The Aramomamizer is cool, however, the V1 would be a better option than the Aramomamizer Supreme. If you wick the Supreme wrong, it WILL leak. Also, when disassembled, there are two little pins that can easily dislodge and go down the sink hole, it happened to me.

The best is to eye out an Atty and you tube it first before buying. 

All the best with the vaping journey. Building your own coils takes you to a new world you never imagined before. The hobby side of vaping is amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EGVape

@Waine thanks for the Welcome man. Got to offers thus far. The Aro and Griffin 22. Will upload pic in a bit. So taking both to test out then will see which one works best

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EGVape

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Damon said:


> Hey guys I can't believe I only joined now been vaping for just over a year and it has been a good journey thus far



Welcome @Damon 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cleve

What's up guys. Names Cleve.

Bought my first vape today, kangertech 60w Dripbox in white. 

Started cause I like the smell of the caramel popcorn And I enjoy smoking hate cigarettes. I love the 0 nicotine idea and blowing clouds and doing smoke trick. 

I stay in Bothasig so yo to anyone nearby!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

cleve said:


> What's up guys. Names Cleve.
> 
> Bought my first vape today, kangertech 60w Dripbox in white.
> 
> Started cause I like the smell of the caramel popcorn And I enjoy smoking hate cigarettes. I love the 0 nicotine idea and blowing clouds and doing smoke trick.
> 
> I stay in Bothasig so yo to anyone nearby!



Welcome @cleve
Thanks for the intro
Congrats on the vaping!
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @cleve 
@Damon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Welcome to the forum @cleve and @Damon -- I wish you both a happy and enjoyable experience here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe4gti

Hi all, I'm from Durban... first time vaper... have smoked before but never owned one before either. So an absolutely newbie. 

Currently in the process of purchasing a vape but haven't decided on one yet. Oh and I'm 26 years of age and can't wait to get started

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Joe4gti said:


> Hi all, I'm from Durban... first time vaper... have smoked before but never owned one before either. So an absolutely newbie.
> 
> Currently in the process of purchasing a vape but haven't decided on one yet. Oh and I'm 26 years of age and can't wait to get started
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Joe4gti 
All the best with your vape purchase - you are embarking on a great journey!
Feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joe4gti

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Joe4gti
> All the best with your vape purchase - you are embarking on a great journey!
> Feel free to ask questions as you go along
> Enjoy your stay here


Will do guys, great to be part of it

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raithlin

Joe4gti said:


> Hi all, I'm from Durban... first time vaper... have smoked before but never owned one before either. So an absolutely newbie.
> 
> Currently in the process of purchasing a vape but haven't decided on one yet. Oh and I'm 26 years of age and can't wait to get started
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk



Hey. I started my journey over a year ago, having never smoked either. I have found that the tastes are phenomenal, and while we don't encourage non-smokers to vape I'm certainly not one to talk. 

Take your time, and pick a device that fits your budget but delivers a punch at the same time. Since you aren't looking for the nicotine fix you will be either looking for flavour or clouds. Ask around here for the best advice, or pop into a reputable store and feel free to ask questions. 

Good luck with your journey! It's certainly been a pleasurable one for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe4gti

AlleyCat Vapes said:


> Hey. I started my journey over a year ago, having never smoked either. I have found that the tastes are phenomenal, and while we don't encourage non-smokers to vape I'm certainly not one to talk.
> 
> Take your time, and pick a device that fits your budget but delivers a punch at the same time. Since you aren't looking for the nicotine fix you will be either looking for flavour or clouds. Ask around here for the best advice, or pop into a reputable store and feel free to ask questions.
> 
> Good luck with your journey! It's certainly been a pleasurable one for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bru and lol any suggestions

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raithlin

Sent a PM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aavnrazor

Ok lets do it again, my name is Riaan. Now 2 years a Vapor, just love it. Been smoking for 27 years then moved over to Vaping. Do a lot of coil rebuilds. Oh yes and I stay in the most windy and most beautiful place in South Africa, Gordon's Bay!! Live the Cloud!!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## aavnrazor

Third time lucky, Hi I'm Riaan and I vape........

Live the Cloud

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

aavnrazor said:


> Ok lets do it again, my name is Riaan. Now 2 years a Vapor, just love it. Been smoking for 27 years then moved over to Vaping. Do a lot of coil rebuilds. Oh yes and I stay in the most windy and most beautiful place in South Africa, Gordon's Bay!! Live the Cloud!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Welcome Riaan!

Two years is a fair amount of experience! What mod and RTA/RBA are you using?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aavnrazor

RX200S with a Smok TFV8 and when I'm in the mood my Industructable Atty. Have a couple of other mod's too but this is my daily setup for now! 

Live the Cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

aavnrazor said:


> RX200S with a Smok TFV8 and when I'm in the mood my Industructable Atty. Have a couple of other mod's too but this is my daily setup for now!
> 
> Live the Cloud


Nice setup that! The TFV8 is a monster, I think I choked the first time I tried one (and of course I was trying to blow a bigger cloud than the guy that owned it, big mistake!)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aavnrazor

Lol me too, yes not called the Cloud Beast for nothing. Just love the cloud production and the flavour with the right coil build is out of this world. Will recommend this tank to any hardcore vapor! 

Live the Cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

aavnrazor said:


> Ok lets do it again, my name is Riaan. Now 2 years a Vapor, just love it. Been smoking for 27 years then moved over to Vaping. Do a lot of coil rebuilds. Oh yes and I stay in the most windy and most beautiful place in South Africa, Gordon's Bay!! Live the Cloud!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking that long time stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Suren

Hi all, my name is Suren. Gave up smoking about 3 months ago( smoked for 15 years ) and been vaping up a storm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Suren said:


> Hi all, my name is Suren. Gave up smoking about 3 months ago( smoked for 15 years ) and been vaping up a storm.


Welcome @Suren , and well done on quitting the cigs, it is a big achievement!

What kit are you using? Found any good juices yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Suren said:


> Hi all, my name is Suren. Gave up smoking about 3 months ago( smoked for 15 years ) and been vaping up a storm.



Welcome to the forum @Suren
Congrats on the 3 months!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suren

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Suren , and well done on quitting the cigs, it is a big achievement!
> 
> What kit are you using? Found any good juices yet?




@Stosta , i have the Smok Alien which i purchased about a week ago. Enjoying that mod. Got a cloud beast kit as a xmas prezzy so that is very interesting. I am in love with the Paulies chocolate cake and i think it is Hardwicks, debbie does doughnuts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Suren

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Suren
> Congrats on the 3 months!
> Enjoy your stay



@Silver, thank you. Appreciate it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Suren said:


> @Stosta , i have the Smok Alien which i purchased about a week ago. Enjoying that mod. Got a cloud beast kit as a xmas prezzy so that is very interesting. I am in love with the Paulies chocolate cake and i think it is Hardwicks, debbie does doughnuts.


The Alien is a great piece of kit, and coupled with the Cloud Beast I'm sure you're making some crazy clouds!

The Paulies one, is it the Coffee Cake? Mr Hardwick's DDD is one of my favourite juices of all time. I think when I first started vaping it was the very first juice I tasted that simply blew my mind. I still always have a bottle in my stash, but it only gets brought out for special occasions. @method1 definitely hit a winner with it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Suren

Stosta said:


> The Alien is a great piece of kit, and coupled with the Cloud Beast I'm sure you're making some crazy clouds!
> 
> The Paulies one, is it the Coffee Cake? Mr Hardwick's DDD is one of my favourite juices of all time. I think when I first started vaping it was the very first juice I tasted that simply blew my mind. I still always have a bottle in my stash, but it only gets brought out for special occasions. @method1 definitely hit a winner with it!



@Stosta, that's what i meant lol...Coffee Cake. i buy the 100ml so i know i always have a stash. Just incase i dont like what i am vaping, i will always go back to that. 

Did you find any good juices recently ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Suren said:


> @Stosta, that's what i meant lol...Coffee Cake. i buy the 100ml so i know i always have a stash. Just incase i dont like what i am vaping, i will always go back to that.
> 
> Did you find any good juices recently ?


Wow, there are so many! I do prefer my fruit flavours, but here are some other ones I keep a stock of...

My absolute favourite is XXX by Vapour Mountain, it is just incredible! You should also try Leviathan by Emissary Elixirs, it may sound strange, but it is a great juice! I also love Screamin' Pear and Apple Cake from @Sickboy77 , Crusty Custard from @ComplexChaos , and then also take your pick from alldayvapes.co.za , there are some really nice juices there at amazing prices.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Suren

Stosta said:


> Wow, there are so many! I do prefer my fruit flavours, but here are some other ones I keep a stock of...
> 
> My absolute favourite is XXX by Vapour Mountain, it is just incredible! You should also try Leviathan by Emissary Elixirs, it may sound strange, but it is a great juice! I also love Screamin' Pear and Apple Cake from @Sickboy77 , Crusty Custard from @ComplexChaos , and then also take your pick from alldayvapes.co.za , there are some really nice juices there at amazing prices.



that's awesome, will definitely try some.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fay

Hi 

Great site and enjoy all the topics and discussions, im from Cape town and new to vaping and enjoying every moment. will definitely be upgrading my mod soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MOE

Hey guys.. I hope everyone is doing great and enjoying their holidays where ever you are..Sadly for me I broke my tank. I have the Kangertech top box mini, what do you suggest is the best replacement for me ? Thanks.. have a great new year everyone?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

MOE said:


> Hey guys.. I hope everyone is doing great and enjoying their holidays where ever you are..Sadly for me I broke my tank. I have the Kangertech top box mini, what do you suggest is the best replacement for me ? Thanks.. have a great new year everyone?



Welcome to the forum @MOE

I like the words in your avatar pic! So true!

Sorry to hear about the broken tank. There are so many new awesome tanks these days you will have to just do a bit of research. I don't think there is a perfect answer because it depends on what you looking for and what device you will be running it on. Give us more info on that front and you will probably get better advice.

If you broke the glass only, maybe you can try find a replacement glass for it...

I love my SubTank Mini though (predecessor to your toptank mini) - for restricted lung hits. It is so easy to coil and wick and has served me extremely well reliability wise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

I agree with @Silver here @MOE , if you're looking for a similar vape to the one you got from a Toptank then you will battle to find anything that can do the job as well, and therefore you should get another.

However, if you are wanting something more out of it (maybe more clouds, or flavour, or easier rebuilding), then there are a huge amount of options open to you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dat_Dawg_GP

Howzit Guys and Girls...

My name is Rugan. I started vaping on a Twisp device on 28 February 2014 after about 14 years on cigarettes. Moved up to the proper mod type devices towards the middle of 2016 after getting fed up with the issues I was experiencing. A friend showed me the true range of e liquid flavors and devices. Don't get my wrong, I still love my Twisp devices, it helped me stop smoking cigarettes. I have fixed and still have my device. Vaping has made me healthier, less smelly and just gives me a much more enjoyable experience. I have converted my brother and lots of family and friends. Its also a cool feeling belonging to such a cool community or people. Almost everyone is speak to is willing to help and teach.

Current Devices:

Main -
Twisp Vega Battery (Cuboid Mini) with a Freemax Starre Pure Tank
Eleaf iJust S

Back Up -
Joyetech eGo AIO Box

Back Up - Back Up
Twisp Edge

Favorite Juices at the moment: 
Vape Mountain - XXX
Voodoo Vapor - Dark Forrest
Pompous Pom - Crown Royale

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Dat_Dawg_GP said:


> Howzit Guys and Girls...
> 
> My name is Rugan. I started vaping on a Twisp device on 28 February 2014 after about 14 years on cigarettes. Moved up to the proper mod type devices towards the middle of 2016 after getting fed up with the issues I was having and a friend showing me the true range of e liquid flavors and devices. Don't get my wrong, I still love my Twisp devices, it helped me stop smoking cigarettes. I have fixed and still have my device. Vaping has made me healthier, less smelly and just gives me a much more enjoyable experience. I have converted my brother and lots of family and friends. Its also a cool feeling belonging to such a cool community or people. Almost everyone is speak to is willing to help and teach.
> 
> Current Devices:
> 
> Main -
> Twisp Vega Battery (Cuboid Mini) with a Freemax Starre Pure Tank
> Eleaf iJust S
> 
> Back Up -
> Joyetech eGo AIO Box
> 
> Back Up - Back Up
> Twisp Edge


Welcome Rugan!

Glad to have you join us! I have been very tempted by the IJust lately, but need some convincing. Perhaps you could "twist my rubber arm"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dat_Dawg_GP

Stosta said:


> Welcome Rugan!
> 
> Glad to have you join us! I have been very tempted by the IJust lately, but need some convincing. Perhaps you could "twist my rubber arm"?



Thanx @Stosta

Just taste it and you will see. I'll tell you what does it for me on that device

- The flavor on the 0.3 coil is amazing. I vape XXX by Vape Mountain on it and man...
- The battery life is great at least a 1.6 days
- The tank capacity is decent
Most of all...the clouds man...the clouds from that device...outstanding...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MOE

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @MOE
> 
> I like the words in your avatar pic! So true!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the broken tank. There are so many new awesome tanks these days you will have to just do a bit of research. I don't think there is a perfect answer because it depends on what you looking for and what device you will be running it on. Give us more info on that front and you will probably get better advice.
> 
> If you broke the glass only, maybe you can try find a replacement glass for it...
> 
> I love my SubTank Mini though (predecessor to your toptank mini) - for restricted lung hits. It is so easy to coil and wick and has served me extremely well reliability wise.


Yeah that profile pic hasn't been changed in like forever. I will be using it on the same device topbox mini, but I don't know what would be the ideal tank to go for ? I do not know where I'll be able to get another glass coz it is the glass that's broken.. I wonder if the guy in lenasia has a glass, or Vape cartel in Greenside? @shaunnadan I any suggestions bro? I know you like your theories, what do you suggest?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MOE

Honestly I never thought breaking anything on my Vape would be so heartsore, now I know how much I love gaping! I'm still using it though with a cracked glass even though it leaks slightly, I can't seem to just give it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MOE

Especially the fact that when I buy a 100ml of asteroid the tank breaks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MOE

I have the Melo III tank but no coils and certainly I'm not spending on buying coils I tried using the glass from it but it's slightly bigger than mine so darn! I'm literally irritated with my self

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dat_Dawg_GP

MOE said:


> Especially the fact that when I buy a 100ml of asteroid the tank breaks!



Howzit bud. Give Vape King in Northcliff a call. I'm sure you they have replacement glass. Their site says its R50.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MOE

Dat_Dawg_GP said:


> Howzit bud. Give Vape King in Northcliff a call. I'm sure you they have replacement glass. Their site says its R50.


Thanks a million bro, I'll give them a shout

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncan_ji

Hi I'm Duncan and ive quit smoking in April 2016, I quit outright and have not had a cig since then with the help of a starter Vape-O kit from Spar. Im now using a few mods and assorted tanks. thanks for this great site @ecigssa.co.za it has helped a lot.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Trimerion

hi Duncan and welcome to the revolution

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

duncan_ji said:


> Hi I'm Duncan and ive quit smoking in April 2016, I quit outright and have not had a cig since then with the help of a starter Vape-O kit from Spar. Im now using a few mods and assorted tanks. thanks for this great site @ecigssa.co.za it has helped a lot.



Welcome to the forum @duncan_ji 
Big congrats on quitting the stinkies! Great achievement
Happy new year and wishing you all the best for your vaping journey in 2017!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

duncan_ji said:


> Hi I'm Duncan and ive quit smoking in April 2016, I quit outright and have not had a cig since then with the help of a starter Vape-O kit from Spar. Im now using a few mods and assorted tanks. thanks for this great site @ecigssa.co.za it has helped a lot.


Welcome Duncan!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncan_ji

Thankyou guys you are doing a great job here making people aware of the fact that there are alternate ways to quit smoking that in fact work.
The medical significance of vaping should be grasped and promoted by every goverment organisation dealing with health but sadly its not. 
One even finds uninformed agression from so called medical professionals who have not bothered to give vaping their time of day to even look into it, yet quick to make a buck on the nasty side effects of smoking.
Your ongoing promoting of this site is indeed a blessing.
Thankyou and God bless you all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## supermoto

Hi all, I am a "new vaper" with no knowledge about all the different makes, models and anything else to do with vaping.
I have been rolling my own cigarettes since I was 14 years old, Got hooked at school trying to act grown up, (still haven't grown up yet).
after 37 years of smoking I was persuaded to try to give up two weeks ago. went to three different shops locally and ended up with an
Atlantic Nautilus due to ease of use. I thought it was going to be a battle to stop but have not touched any tobbacco since the day after I
tried vaping.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

supermoto said:


> Hi all, I am a "new vaper" with no knowledge about all the different makes, models and anything else to do with vaping.
> I have been rolling my own cigarettes since I was 14 years old, Got hooked at school trying to act grown up, (still haven't grown up yet).
> after 37 years of smoking I was persuaded to try to give up two weeks ago. went to three different shops locally and ended up with an
> Atlantic Nautilus due to ease of use. I thought it was going to be a battle to stop but have not touched any tobbacco since the day after I
> tried vaping.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. You have now done the hard yards. Your taste buds should be totally confused around this stage. Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. You have now done the hard yards. Your taste buds should be totally confused around this stage. Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


My taste buds aren't confused, they just didn't know that chillies had any taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

supermoto said:


> My taste buds aren't confused, they just didn't know that chillies had any taste


Hehe, I am a chilliehead and found the heat from the same dose of chillies suddenly doubled to what I was used to when smoking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

supermoto said:


> Hi all, I am a "new vaper" with no knowledge about all the different makes, models and anything else to do with vaping.
> I have been rolling my own cigarettes since I was 14 years old, Got hooked at school trying to act grown up, (still haven't grown up yet).
> after 37 years of smoking I was persuaded to try to give up two weeks ago. went to three different shops locally and ended up with an
> Atlantic Nautilus due to ease of use. I thought it was going to be a battle to stop but have not touched any tobbacco since the day after I
> tried vaping.



Welcome to the forum @supermoto 
Congrats on the vaping and stopping the stinkies. Great stuff
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey from here on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Well done @supermoto !!!!I also smoked heavily for 35 years, and couldn't believe how easy it was to give up once I started vaping. Haven't touched a stinky for two and a half years.

Keep it up you won't regret it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP

A warm, summer welcome to the forum @supermoto and @duncan_ji

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dat_Dawg_GP

MOE said:


> Thanks a million bro, I'll give them a shout


 bud did you come right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette

Very big welkom @supermoto and @duncan_ji

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Commissar

Greetings, members! 

I've been lurking around these forums for longer than I care to remember or recall, so I figured it was time to set up an account and, potentially, contribute. I was a pack-a-day smoker for six years until July 2014, when, like a bolt from the blue, I decided to kick the habit; armed with little more than a Twisp Clearo, I began to gradually slow my daily intake.

However, it wasn't until I discovered VapeMob and their array of devices highly dissimilar in aesthetics and output to the humble Clearo -- as well my first e-liquid of "international quality", that being No. 51 by Beard Vape Co. -- that my vaping journey had well and truly begun.

I quickly graduated from the Clearo to a Nautilus Mini, paired with a simple Vapros Spinner; the difference was astounding. Soon after -- and here's where things changed indelibly -- I purchased my first subohm-capable setup: an Aspire Atlantis, paired with an iStick 30w that, owing to a shortage of stock, I'd been waiting months to try, but the wait was entirely worth it. Since then, of course, I've had countless setups, and have amassed a small graveyard of empty e-liquid bottles. As it stands, my setup includes a 22mm Goon RDA and a black HexOhm V3. It's been immensely rewarding thus far, and I have no real intention of stopping anytime soon -- not with a full head of vapor behind me. 

As far as introductions are concerned, I think that about caps it off.

Thanks for reading this far; I'll see y'all in the forums.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Imperator

Commissar said:


> Greetings, members!
> 
> I've been lurking around these forums for longer than I care to remember or recall, so I figured it was time to set up an account and, potentially, contribute. I was a pack-a-day smoker for six years until July 2014, when, like a bolt from the blue, I decided to kick the habit; armed with little more than a Twisp Clearo, I began to gradually slow my daily intake.
> 
> However, it wasn't until I discovered VapeMob and their array of devices highly dissimilar in aesthetics and output to the humble Clearo -- as well my first e-liquid of "international quality", that being No. 51 by Beard Vape Co. -- that my vaping journey had well and truly begun.
> 
> I quickly graduated from the Clearo to a Nautilus Mini, paired with a simple Vapros Spinner; the difference was astounding. Soon after -- and here's where things changed indelibly -- I purchased my first subohm-capable setup: an Aspire Atlantis, paired with an iStick 30w that, owing to a shortage of stock, I'd been waiting months to try, but the wait was entirely worth it. Since then, of course, I've had countless setups, and have amassed a small graveyard of empty e-liquid bottles. As it stands, my setup includes a 22mm Goon RDA and a black HexOhm V3. It's been immensely rewarding thus far, and I have no real intention of stopping anytime soon -- not with a full head of vapor behind me.
> 
> As far as introductions are concerned, I think that about caps it off.
> 
> Thanks for reading this far; I'll see y'all in the forums.



Greetings, fellow dog.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hilton

Hi my names Hilton, I'm new to the forum however been vaping for 4 years. Nice forum please to make acquaintance with you all

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hilton said:


> Hi my names Hilton, I'm new to the forum however been vaping for 4 years. Nice forum please to make acquaintance with you all



Welcome to the forum @Hilton
Wow, 4 years! Veteran vaper!
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hilton

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Hilton
> Wow, 4 years! Veteran vaper!
> Enjoy your stay!


Coolios

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Unicorn Puff said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am using a Goblin V3 and a Istick70. I'm a DIY enthusiatist, currently messing around with some of Pirate's Grog concentrates. Super fussy about flavours and juice because I am sensitive to high PG juice and liquids with high flavour percentages. I've been vaping for about 2 and a half years.
> 
> Very curious about the forum so I'm going to get some reading done over the next few days


I would like to welcome all the new members.Happy New Years!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hilton

kev mac said:


> I would like to welcome all the new members.Happy New Years!


Thank you Kevin, may your new year be a blessed one to!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Buriza

Hi,, my names Michael and I'v been vaping for about just over a year.. I do fall prey to a smoke every now and then or especially when the juice is low- lol >.< ... I vape a Praxis banshee mod with a Vapresso gemini RTA,I am however extremely noob when it comes to building coils so any links or assistance there would be appreciated...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hilton

Buriza said:


> Hi,, my names Michael and I'v been vaping for about just over a year.. I do fall prey to a smoke every now and then or especially when the juice is low- lol >.< ... I vape a Praxis banshee mod with a Vapresso gemini RTA,I am however extremely noob when it comes to building coils so any links or assistance there would be appreciated...





Buriza said:


> Hi,, my names Michael and I'v been vaping for about just over a year.. I do fall prey to a smoke every now and then or especially when the juice is low- lol >.< ... I vape a Praxis banshee mod with a Vapresso gemini RTA,I am however extremely noob when it comes to building coils so any links or assistance there would be appreciated...


Hi there, what type of build are you looking at Buriza.....?
Aswell please make sure you have an ohm tester/multimeter to test your coils, using kanthal a1 I recommend, 28 to 24guage, using cotton bacon eradicates the crackles (spitback), maje sure your coils don't overlap, you could use a tweezer or longnose pliers to gently compress them while heating with a burner to make your coils flush.
Once they complete test again, the cotton must be quite snug in the coils and long enough to prevent leaking through the juice holes, snug is good make sure not too snug tho, this could result in juice flow starvation, however not too loose which results in flooding thus causing leaks. 
Make very sure you understand ohms law, there are even apps for android that could help you with this. Dry burn them before you insert the coils so u can make sure the heating starts from the middle working its way to the sides evenly on both coils, if there are burning of the legs only, a term we know as hotlegs check that the coils are inserted and tightened properly.
Lastly make sure you dont exceed your batteries pulse ampage, be safe and buy the LG HG2'S, they are capable of 20amp drain - 30+ pulse drain. Making sure you wait about 5 seconds in between pulsing/ pressing the vape contact button. Stick to these basic rules and you should be safe!!!!!! However negligence of self affliction will be nobody other than your fault. 
Alternatively watch youtube they have many walkthroughs.....
Welcome to the forum, enjoy and rather be safe than sorry

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @Buriza . Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome @Buriza

And welcome to all the other new members I missed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members!
A wonderful 2017 to all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bunnypoison

Hi All

To quit smoking has been a constant struggle of mine. As this is my second try using vape, I decided to actually invest in a good mod and rebuild-able coil atomizer. I also want to embark on the mad scientist venture of creating my own juices. I am hoping that the exciting hobby of this all will work this time. I also did not interact with other vapers before and hope that I can learn a lot from the S.A vaping community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Trimerion

hey bunny, welcome to the forums and grats on quitting the stinkies  hopefully things work out better for you this time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Bunnypoison said:


> Hi All
> 
> To quit smoking has been a constant struggle of mine. As this is my second try using vape, I decided to actually invest in a good mod and rebuild-able coil atomizer. I also want to embark on the mad scientist venture of creating my own juices. I am hoping that the exciting hobby of this all will work this time. I also did not interact with other vapers before and hope that I can learn a lot from the S.A vaping community.


Most welcome to the forum. All the best with you vaping journey. It is great fun. Interact here all you like! The only dumb questions here are the ones not asked. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Bunnypoison said:


> Hi All
> 
> To quit smoking has been a constant struggle of mine. As this is my second try using vape, I decided to actually invest in a good mod and rebuild-able coil atomizer. I also want to embark on the mad scientist venture of creating my own juices. I am hoping that the exciting hobby of this all will work this time. I also did not interact with other vapers before and hope that I can learn a lot from the S.A vaping community.



Welcome @Bunnypoison 
Lots to learn from many experienced and helpful vapers here
As Andre says above, feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy your stay and all the best

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bunnypoison

Trimerion said:


> hey bunny, welcome to the forums and grats on quitting the stinkies  hopefully things work out better for you this time


Thank you Trimerion, I am looking forward to leaving the ashtray mouth behind and embarking on sweet candy tastes the whole day round.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. All the best with you vaping journey. It is great fun. Interact here all you like! The only dumb questions here are the ones not asked. Happy vaping.


Thank you Andrè for the warm welcome, I will absolutely keep that in mind on my vape journey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison

Silver said:


> Welcome @Bunnypoison
> Lots to learn from many experienced and helpful vapers here
> As Andre says above, feel free to ask questions as you go along
> Enjoy your stay and all the best


Thank you Silver, I am looking forward to milking the knowledge of those on the forum and hope to be able to contribute some wisdom on other noobs down the line

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## glitter012

Hi All 
My name is etienne from Pta 
I am on a twisp that is frustrating me and going to try and source the kangerteck starter kit or good second hand kit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

glitter012 said:


> Hi All
> My name is etienne from Pta
> I am on a twisp that is frustrating me and going to try and source the kangerteck starter kit or good second hand kit



Welcome to the forum @glitter012 
Perhaps try get to a vape shop in your area (there are a few in Pretoria) and try before you buy
Well worth it before you discover what type of vape you like
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

glitter012 said:


> Hi All
> My name is etienne from Pta
> I am on a twisp that is frustrating me and going to try and source the kangerteck starter kit or good second hand kit


Welcome @glitter012 !

Have a look through the classifieds section, there are some good deals floating around there. If you're going to go new, have a look at the Pico kit, great value for money. I hope you come right, feel free to ask away!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## glitter012

Thanks silver 
I have already done that but it seems that my knowledge and their intention does not line up 
I was advised on an Uwell crown and a Minikin 2.0 as a starter but it does not sound right .... R1600 + R600 without batteries for a starter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## glitter012

Thanks Stosta 
That is a great start as stated above .. Ill have a look .. Tx

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

glitter012 said:


> Hi All
> My name is etienne from Pta
> I am on a twisp that is frustrating me and going to try and source the kangerteck starter kit or good second hand kit



Welcome Etienne, 
As @Stosta said, try before you buy.
Make sure to give the Pico75w kit a go. 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## glitter012

How does this device compare to the kangerteck kit suggested ? R600 jobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

glitter012 said:


> Thanks silver
> I have already done that but it seems that my knowledge and their intention does not line up
> I was advised on an Uwell crown and a Minikin 2.0 as a starter but it does not sound right .... R1600 + R600 without batteries for a starter



If you want to spend around that much, I would look at an Alien kit. 
No one here has had anything bad to say about them. 

If you're on a budget, Pico all the way.
Either way you can't go wrong.
Happy hunting and keep us posted

The rest of the peeps here can correct me if I'm wrong


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## glitter012

Are you referring to this kit ?
*Smok - Alien 220W Starter Kit*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

glitter012 said:


> How does this device compare to the kangerteck kit suggested ? R600 jobby


The Kanger stuff can be a bit hit-and-miss in terms of quality, but from what I've seen the Pico has a really great track record and is very popular on here. 

The Minikin V2 and Crown is a killer setup, but you don't have to blow that much money off the bat, I would recommend starting off smaller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

I completely agree with stosta.
And yes, that's the one. 
Keep asking quetions till you find something that makes sense to your brain, and wallet.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## glitter012

Thanks to everyone for you help ...
Decided on the following
Eleaf I power 80w Tc R880 from the vapery in montana Pretoria
With Ultimo ceramic tank R599 from Vapeking ..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

glitter012 said:


> Thanks to everyone for you help ...
> Decided on the following
> Eleaf I power 80w Tc R880 from the vapery in montana Pretoria
> With Ultimo ceramic tank R599 from Vapeking ..


Not bad at all! Let us know how you find them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Happy New Year everyone and may we all make heavier clouds than weather in JHB.

After 30+ years of heavy smoking( 2.5 to 3 packets a day), I was introduced to vaping in October 2015 and never looked back.

Starting with Protank 3 Mini, Evod battery and Liqua RY4 18mg was enough to pull me away from cigarettes.
Shortly after I fell into DIY rabbit hole (Liqua was just killing my throat). PT3 Mini couldn't keep up with high VG juice so, Protank 4 and Velocity 2 (clone) came into the play. Soon after Gemini 22, Avocado 22, Griff.... Never-ending story ( if I list everything my better half would probably kill me and sell everything back on this forum).

Apologies to Silver and the others for long overdue introduction, but I was always better with toys than words (or maybe just too lazy ).
And many thanks to everyone for all of the great tips that I've found around here and also for letting me get some good hardware for even better prices. 
Regards
Alex

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

alex1501 said:


> Happy New Year everyone and may we all make heavier clouds than weather in JHB.
> 
> After 30+ years of heavy smoking( 2.5 to 3 packets a day), I was introduced to vaping in October 2015 and never looked back.
> 
> Starting with Protank 3 Mini, Evod battery and Liqua RY4 18mg was enough to pull me away from cigarettes.
> Shortly after I fell into DIY rabbit hole (Liqua was just killing my throat). PT3 Mini couldn't keep up with high VG juice so, Protank 4 and Velocity 2 (clone) came into the play. Soon after Gemini 22, Avocado 22, Griff.... Never-ending story ( if I list everything my better half would probably kill me and sell everything back on this forum).
> 
> Apologies to Silver and the others for long overdue introduction, but I was always better with toys than words (or maybe just too lazy ).
> And many thanks to everyone for all of the great tips that I've found around here and also for letting me get some good hardware for even better prices.
> Regards
> Alex


Welcome Alex! Glad you decided to jump into the bear pit with us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Stosta said:


> Welcome Alex! Glad you decidef to jump into the bear pit with us!


Thanks for the welcome. That's some pit of note, but is so much fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## glitter012

Again thanks for all the help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

alex1501 said:


> Happy New Year everyone and may we all make heavier clouds than weather in JHB.
> 
> After 30+ years of heavy smoking( 2.5 to 3 packets a day), I was introduced to vaping in October 2015 and never looked back.
> 
> Starting with Protank 3 Mini, Evod battery and Liqua RY4 18mg was enough to pull me away from cigarettes.
> Shortly after I fell into DIY rabbit hole (Liqua was just killing my throat). PT3 Mini couldn't keep up with high VG juice so, Protank 4 and Velocity 2 (clone) came into the play. Soon after Gemini 22, Avocado 22, Griff.... Never-ending story ( if I list everything my better half would probably kill me and sell everything back on this forum).
> 
> Apologies to Silver and the others for long overdue introduction, but I was always better with toys than words (or maybe just too lazy ).
> And many thanks to everyone for all of the great tips that I've found around here and also for letting me get some good hardware for even better prices.
> Regards
> Alex



Welcome to the forum @alex1501 
Congrats on the vaping and the great journey you have had so far! 
Your words are great!!! (must have been laziness then)
Not to worry - great intro and thanks for taking the time to do it.
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @alex1501


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

alex1501 said:


> Happy New Year everyone and may we all make heavier clouds than weather in JHB.
> 
> After 30+ years of heavy smoking( 2.5 to 3 packets a day), I was introduced to vaping in October 2015 and never looked back.
> 
> Starting with Protank 3 Mini, Evod battery and Liqua RY4 18mg was enough to pull me away from cigarettes.
> Shortly after I fell into DIY rabbit hole (Liqua was just killing my throat). PT3 Mini couldn't keep up with high VG juice so, Protank 4 and Velocity 2 (clone) came into the play. Soon after Gemini 22, Avocado 22, Griff.... Never-ending story ( if I list everything my better half would probably kill me and sell everything back on this forum).
> 
> Apologies to Silver and the others for long overdue introduction, but I was always better with toys than words (or maybe just too lazy ).
> And many thanks to everyone for all of the great tips that I've found around here and also for letting me get some good hardware for even better prices.
> Regards
> Alex


Welcome @alex1501 seems you are already a hardened vaper and will be an asset to the forum. Glad to have you part of this fantastic community

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Thank you all for a warm welcome.


Silver said:


> Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here


I feel @ home already, really is a great place.
Now I just have to find where is my


so I can sit and have a nice vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Classic @alex1501 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan

Howzit everyone.

I'm from sunny old Durbs. Been lurking here for a bit but unfortunately did not find the time until today to introduce myself. Been smoking since the age of 13 and been vaping on and off for the past decade or so. The past few months have been very interesting (and costly) delving into the new world of vaping with its powerful devices, tanks, DIY, etc. Unfortunately still on the stinkies (those damn after meals cravings get me everytime) albeit approximately 3 a day down from 35 a day. I'm feeling nostalgic today and also not in the mood for work so pics it is if you will be so kind to indulge me...

Started on this:



Then on to this:




Then to this:




Then to this:




Then to this:




Now on this:




Also ended up getting these:






And what I want but don't really need are these:






In terms of DIY I have spent a small fortune already however I have quickly learned from my mistakes and mixing up a storm whilst at the same time stealing kitchen space and time from the wife. Lol. She is also trying hard to get off the stinkies but is also struggling unfortunately.

I hope I find the time to spend more time on this forum and from what I can see it is really a great community going on here. Kudos to the founders, admins, members, etc.

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Howzit everyone.
> 
> I'm from sunny old Durbs. Been lurking here for a bit but unfortunately did not find the time until today to introduce myself. Been smoking since the age of 13 and been vaping on and off for the past decade or so. The past few months have been very interesting (and costly) delving into the new world of vaping with its powerful devices, tanks, DIY, etc. Unfortunately still on the stinkies (those damn after meals cravings get me everytime) albeit approximately 3 a day down from 35 a day. I'm feeling nostalgic today and also not in the mood for work so pics it is if you will be so kind to indulge me...
> 
> Started on this:
> 
> View attachment 80818
> 
> Then on to this:
> 
> View attachment 80819
> 
> 
> Then to this:
> 
> View attachment 80820
> 
> 
> Then to this:
> 
> View attachment 80821
> 
> 
> Then to this:
> 
> View attachment 80822
> 
> 
> Now on this:
> 
> View attachment 80823
> 
> 
> Also ended up getting these:
> 
> View attachment 80824
> 
> View attachment 80825
> 
> 
> And what I want but don't really need are these:
> 
> View attachment 80828
> View attachment 80829
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of DIY I have spent a small fortune already however I have quickly learned from my mistakes and mixing up a storm whilst at the same time stealing kitchen space and time from the wife. Lol. She is also trying hard to get off the stinkies but is also struggling unfortunately.
> 
> I hope I find the time to spend more time on this forum and from what I can see it is really a great community going on here. Kudos to the founders, admins, members, etc.
> 
> Happy Vaping!


Most welcome to the forum. Great intro, thank you. Awesome reduction from 35 to 3! Do not be too hard on yourself, you shall kick those last 3 stinkies eventually. Happy vaping and DIYing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Calvinh

Welcome @TechnoSnakeMan sure is a history of mods in your pictures  Good too see another Durbanite on here really is a great place to rest your hat and keep up to date in the vaping world.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan

Thanks for the warm welcome people . Very eager to learn more from experienced individuals like yourselves. The hobby has thus far become a source of escapism from my hectic and stressful to say the least personal circumstances. I also hope to meet some of you in person in the near future.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raithlin

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Howzit everyone.
> 
> I'm from sunny old Durbs. Been lurking here for a bit but unfortunately did not find the time until today to introduce myself. Been smoking since the age of 13 and been vaping on and off for the past decade or so. The past few months have been very interesting (and costly) delving into the new world of vaping with its powerful devices, tanks, DIY, etc. Unfortunately still on the stinkies (those damn after meals cravings get me everytime) albeit approximately 3 a day down from 35 a day. I'm feeling nostalgic today and also not in the mood for work so pics it is if you will be so kind to indulge me...
> 
> Started on this:
> 
> View attachment 80818
> 
> Then on to this:
> 
> View attachment 80819
> 
> 
> Then to this:
> 
> View attachment 80820
> 
> 
> Then to this:
> 
> View attachment 80821
> 
> 
> Then to this:
> 
> View attachment 80822
> 
> 
> Now on this:
> 
> View attachment 80823
> 
> 
> Also ended up getting these:
> 
> View attachment 80824
> 
> View attachment 80825
> 
> 
> And what I want but don't really need are these:
> 
> View attachment 80828
> View attachment 80829
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of DIY I have spent a small fortune already however I have quickly learned from my mistakes and mixing up a storm whilst at the same time stealing kitchen space and time from the wife. Lol. She is also trying hard to get off the stinkies but is also struggling unfortunately.
> 
> I hope I find the time to spend more time on this forum and from what I can see it is really a great community going on here. Kudos to the founders, admins, members, etc.
> 
> Happy Vaping!



A bit of a walk down memory lane... Aah...

Welcome to the forum! Such a lekker post I couldn't help but reply! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Howzit everyone.
> 
> I'm from sunny old Durbs. Been lurking here for a bit but unfortunately did not find the time until today to introduce myself. Been smoking since the age of 13 and been vaping on and off for the past decade or so. The past few months have been very interesting (and costly) delving into the new world of vaping with its powerful devices, tanks, DIY, etc. Unfortunately still on the stinkies (those damn after meals cravings get me everytime) albeit approximately 3 a day down from 35 a day. I'm feeling nostalgic today and also not in the mood for work so pics it is if you will be so kind to indulge me...
> 
> Started on this:
> 
> View attachment 80818
> 
> Then on to this:
> 
> View attachment 80819
> 
> 
> Then to this:
> 
> View attachment 80820
> 
> 
> Then to this:
> 
> View attachment 80821
> 
> 
> Then to this:
> 
> View attachment 80822
> 
> 
> Now on this:
> 
> View attachment 80823
> 
> 
> Also ended up getting these:
> 
> View attachment 80824
> 
> View attachment 80825
> 
> 
> And what I want but don't really need are these:
> 
> View attachment 80828
> View attachment 80829
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of DIY I have spent a small fortune already however I have quickly learned from my mistakes and mixing up a storm whilst at the same time stealing kitchen space and time from the wife. Lol. She is also trying hard to get off the stinkies but is also struggling unfortunately.
> 
> I hope I find the time to spend more time on this forum and from what I can see it is really a great community going on here. Kudos to the founders, admins, members, etc.
> 
> Happy Vaping!



Welcome to the forum @TechnoSnakeMan 
Wonderful intro - you have been through a lot of vape gear!
Sorry to hear about the 3 stinkies still making an appearance in your day - but am sure in time those will be gone
Enjoy your stay here. It certainly is a great community of vapers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome and enjoy the stay 
@TechnoSnakeMan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @TechnoSnakeMan.
What a journey. Well written mate. 
I just love those ecs smokes, that's like an old 33 ford right there. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darryn.britton

Hi all 

Software/App developer from JHB.

Very new to vaping but I've taken the plunge with both feet and a lot of gusto. Smoked for the past 20 odd years and decided in July last year to give vaping a shot seeing as a few mates had taken up the addiction .. I mean hobby 

Started with a dirt-cheap PoS AIO that I bought from a mate for like R100. It was, looking back now, horrific... but it did help me stop smoking within 2 days of starting to vape and I haven't touched a smoke since.

Moved onto a better AIO and am now on a Pico with a Subtank Mini. Decided that spending a boat-load of cash on coils and juice wasn't for me so the past month have started making coils, juice and extracts.

Still *lots* to learn so I'm looking forward to being a part of this forum!

D

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

darryn.britton said:


> Hi all
> 
> Software/App developer from JHB.
> 
> Very new to vaping but I've taken the plunge with both feet and a lot of gusto. Smoked for the past 20 odd years and decided in July last year to give vaping a shot seeing as a few mates had taken up the addiction .. I mean hobby
> 
> Started with a dirt-cheap PoS AIO that I bought from a mate for like R100. It was, looking back now, horrific... but it did help me stop smoking within 2 days of starting to vape and I haven't touched a smoke since.
> 
> Moved onto a better AIO and am now on a Pico with a Subtank Mini. Decided that spending a boat-load of cash on coils and juice wasn't for me so the past month have started making coils, juice and extracts.
> 
> Still *lots* to learn so I'm looking forward to being a part of this forum!
> 
> D



Welcome to the forum @darryn.britton , thanks for the intro
Congrats on quitting the stinkies - great achievement!
Certainly lots to learn about vaping. The best part about this forum is that it has many experienced helpful vapers
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadgetboy

Hey Guys

New to the forum and vaping.
I have only been vaping for 4 months and started with the ego AIO. I played around with it reading hacks and mods to make it better.
Dont get me wrong, im that kind of guy but i wanted something better. I recently purchased a Movkin Disguiser 150w with Griffin 25 tank.
When i got the unit i was so excited but did not know a thing about coil builds and settings.
I visited the guys at Vape King South and Steven and Wayne helped me a lot with the theory behind coil building.
I can now say with pride i have already built 5 different coils experimenting all the time with LOTS to learn.

I hope this intro was not to boring..

Later

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Gadgetboy said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> New to the forum and vaping.
> I have only been vaping for 4 months and started with the ego AIO. I played around with it reading hacks and mods to make it better.
> Dont get me wrong, im that kind of guy but i wanted something better. I recently purchased a Movkin Disguiser 150w with Griffin 25 tank.
> When i got the unit i was so excited but did not know a thing about coil builds and settings.
> I visited the guys at Vape King South and Steven and Wayne helped me a lot with the theory behind coil building.
> I can now say with pride i have already built 5 different coils experimenting all the time with LOTS to learn.
> 
> I hope this intro was not to boring..
> 
> Later



Welcome to the forum @Gadgetboy 
Congrats on the vaping and the coil building!
Wishing you all the best from here on
Feel free to ask questions as you go along and enjoy your stay here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

Awesome, thanks.

I will give the build a go and post my results as i go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @Gadgetboy, 
You have joined the right place to soak up knowledge.
Lekker setup up you have now.
The Griffin 25 is one of my favorite tanks. 
Enjoy the journey bud!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome aboard @TechnoSnakeMan, @darryn.britton and @Gadgetboy
This is a great community and there are many knowledgeable experts here in all areas. Give a shout if you need any direction. And please don't forget to upload an avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Good morning all from a windy Cape Town.

I've been on the stinkies for over 20 years now and have had a run in with every twisp product out there in the hope they would get better ( but never do).

A month ago I pulled the pin on a Vgod 150 and have never looked back nor picked up the zippo.
This has caused a different problem though , my addictive personality has taken over and in this time I have added a AV mech mod as well 12 tanks with loads on the wishlist. * wife rolls eyes*

I seem to find something very therapeutic about building coils.

From the look of some of your collections I see I would be in good company here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @RayDeny, 
Yes, this is most definitely the most addicted group of shopaholics out there. 
Make sure you stay away from the vape mail tread!!
Enjoy your stay, and ask many questions. 
Be sure to brag with your coils


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

RayDeny said:


> Good morning all from a windy Cape Town.
> 
> I've been on the stinkies for over 20 years now and have had a run in with every twisp product out there in the hope they would get better ( but never do).
> 
> A month ago I pulled the pin on a Vgod 150 and have never looked back nor picked up the zippo.
> This has caused a different problem though , my addictive personality has taken over and in this time I have added a AV mech mod as well 12 tanks with loads on the wishlist. * wife rolls eyes*
> 
> I seem to find something very therapeutic about building coils.
> 
> From the look of some of your collections I see I would be in good company here.



Welcome to the forum @RayDeny 
Congrats on the vaping
Despite the wife rolling her eyes (most of us know that too well) and the enthusiasm to try loads of different setups, vaping is still a major win!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Floki

Hi peoples! @Floki from JHB. Been Vaping for approx 3 years+. I use a RX200 and a crap dripper at the moment. Need to get a new dripper. Hence me showing up here to get some info. Things have changed....alot!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Floki said:


> Hi peoples! @Floki from JHB. Been Vaping for approx 3 years+. I use a RX200 and a crap dripper at the moment. Need to get a new dripper. Hence me showing up here to get some info. Things have changed....alot!



Welcome to the forum @Floki 
Congrats on the 3 years. Long time in vaping!

This recent thread might give you some insights
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/getting-back-into-dripping-some-advice-needed.t32883/

Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Floki

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Floki
> Congrats on the 3 years. Long time in vaping!
> 
> This recent thread might give you some insights
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/getting-back-into-dripping-some-advice-needed.t32883/
> 
> Enjoy your stay


Thanks !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Floki said:


> Hi peoples! @Floki from JHB. Been Vaping for approx 3 years+. I use a RX200 and a crap dripper at the moment. Need to get a new dripper. Hence me showing up here to get some info. Things have changed....alot!


Most welcome vape veteran @Floki. Yip, would have also referred you to the thread @Silver provided. From the info in there I got the Hadaly. Single coil with huge build space and easiest build ever - awesome flavour. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome to the forum @Floki the concencus seems to be that the goon generally kicks ass and is *the* dripper of 2016, but keep your eyes peeled on the discussions because everything in vaping land is up for debate...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome to the community @RayDeny . Hahaha, yes the bug does bite and one quickly becomes very addicted to knowing exactly which products are available and what they can/claim to do. I think you'll quickly pick up in the discussions: the Vape vs hrh (her royal Highness, which is wife in Vape land) issue is a biggie among plenty of members. Looking forward to your questions and contributions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffPastry

Hey guys!...* My names Gemini.....I.T techie and graphics designer....been off stinkies for about a month now....so yeah new to the vaping world but loving every second....running a twisp aero but cant wait till i can jump to a decent mod.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## The_Ice

Hi @PuffPastry welcome to the club. Hope you enjoy the experience and good luck with staying off the stinkies. The hard part's done, so just keep going

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

PuffPastry said:


> Hey guys!...* My names Gemini.....I.T techie and graphics designer....been off stinkies for about a month now....so yeah new to the vaping world but loving every second....running a twisp aero but cant wait till i can jump to a decent mod.....



Welcome to the forum @PuffPastry 
Congrats on the month off stinkies - that is a great achievement!
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey from here.
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Welcome @PuffPastry and @Floki !

I hope you guys get all the information you need from us! Don't be shy to ask those questions, Santa keeps track of all the friendly people that give answers so you should get plenty of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Fuzz

Hi Vape Pros!

The name's Fuzz, pleased to join this forum!

I started my Vape journey yesterday, on advice from a friend and had the privilege of meeting the dudes at Vape King, Fourways (thanks Ollie and crew) who hooked me up with a n00b starter kit - an eLeaf iJust S.

Being a moderate to heavy smoker (between 15 to 20 cigarettes a day, Rothmans Red, no less) I've managed to reduce my cig intake yesterday to around 10, and today I'm proud to report as of 3pm I've only had 3 cigarettes. I'm ecstatic and didn't know that vaping kills the urge quite like this! Also, this morning, has been the first time in years where I haven't woken up to mad chest congestion and coughing. Didn't really believe in this vape scene until now.

I've also managed to acquire a few juices, namely:

- Mr Hardwick's Debbie Does Donuts 
- Vape King Sweet Cherry
- Vape King Super Cereal
- Mr Hardwick's Chocolate Whip (thanks to a gentleman by the name of Nick who GAVE this flavour to me after us having chatted at Vape King, what a Champ!)

Really enjoying this and there are rarely such things that can alter one's life in such a short space of time. 

Looking forward to learning from you all!

Fuzz





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## The_Ice

Fuzz said:


> Hi Vape Pros!
> 
> The name's Fuzz, pleased to join this forum!
> 
> I started my Vape journey yesterday, on advice from a friend and had the privilege of meeting the dudes at Vape King, Fourways (thanks Ollie and crew) who hooked me up with a n00b starter kit - an eLeaf iJust S.
> 
> Being a moderate to heavy smoker (between 15 to 20 cigarettes a day, Rothmans Red, no less) I've managed to reduce my cig intake yesterday to around 10, and today I'm proud to report as of 3pm I've only had 3 cigarettes. I'm ecstatic and didn't know that vaping kills the urge quite like this! Also, this morning, has been the first time in years where I haven't woken up to mad chest congestion and coughing. Didn't really believe in this vape scene until now.
> 
> I've also managed to acquire a few juices, namely:
> 
> - Mr Hardwick's Debbie Does Donuts
> - Vape King Sweet Cherry
> - Vape King Super Cereal
> - Mr Hardwick's Chocolate Whip (thanks to a gentleman by the name of Nick who GAVE this flavour to me after us having chatted at Vape King, what a Champ!)
> 
> Really enjoying this and there are rarely such things that can alter one's life in such a short space of time.
> 
> Looking forward to learning from you all!
> 
> Fuzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard @Fuzz , nice intro. Very interesting that you started with a non-twisp device. Most people on here fell for that... Yes vaping is a fantastic thing, after you leave the stinkies completely you'll discover another big atvantage: the sense of taste and smell. When we smoke we don't realise how much of it is lost, but when it returns.... Oh bliss!
Looking forward to any questions and contributions, don't hesitate to give a shout if you get stuck. Good luck on your journey

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Fuzz

Big congrats on taking the step towards vaping
You have done so well to cut down on the smokes (I too was a Rothmans smoker, lol)

Take it slow and enjoy it. Find a few juices you really like and you will be set!

All the best with your journey from here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fuzz

The_Ice said:


> Welcome aboard @Fuzz , nice intro. Very interesting that you started with a non-twisp device. Most people on here fell for that... Yes vaping is a fantastic thing, after you leave the stinkies completely you'll discover another big atvantage: the sense of taste and smell. When we smoke we don't realise how much of it is lost, but when it returns.... Oh bliss!
> Looking forward to any questions and contributions, don't hesitate to give a shout if you get stuck. Good luck on your journey



Thanks Mate!

Actually, I was given a Twisp almost two years ago, didn't even consider it as all it did was mess up my breathing, give me headaches and left me in want (I lasted about a week on it lol)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome @PuffPastry, @Floki and @Fuzz! Glad you have taken the time to introduce yourselves... there are a lot of experienced vapers standing by to help you on your journey!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fuzz

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Fuzz
> 
> Big congrats on taking the step towards vaping
> You have done so well to cut down on the smokes (I too was a Rothmans smoker, lol)
> 
> Take it slow and enjoy it. Find a few juices you really like and you will be set!
> 
> All the best with your journey from here



Thank you!

I was actually quite surprised on this reduction, this quickly - I was / am the sort of person who would run out of drinking water before running out of cigarettes haha!

Again, thanks and at this stage I'm a n00b but I'm already researching the next mod setup I should graduate to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Fuzz said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was actually quite surprised on this reduction, this quickly - I was / am the sort of person who would run out of drinking water before running out of cigarettes haha!
> 
> Again, thanks and at this stage I'm a n00b but I'm already researching the next mod setup I should graduate to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dont worry @Fuzz - each person is different
Took me nine days to get completely off the stinkies - and it wasnt very difficult actually. And I was using a Twisp Clearo 1 - far less of an intense vape than on your iJust.

Just enjoy it and before you know it, stinkies will be history...

You are going to make a great success of it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Fuzz said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was actually quite surprised on this reduction, this quickly - I was / am the sort of person who would run out of drinking water before running out of cigarettes haha!
> 
> Again, thanks and at this stage I'm a n00b but I'm already researching the next mod setup I should graduate to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome @Fuzz ! From the sounds of things the bug has bitten you well and truly, and you're going to end up like the rest of us on here, researching our next setups for all eternity! It's got to a stage where I don't even unpack new stuff before I start looking at what I need next

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Fuzz

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Fuzz ! From the sounds of things the bug has bitten you well and truly, and you're going to end up like the rest of us on here, researching our next setups for all eternity! It's got to a stage where I don't even unpack new stuff before I start looking at what I need next



 haha oh well, I might just fit right in here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @Fuzz.
Great choice man. 
Enjoy your stay, and don't be afraid to ask questions. 
You might find yourself trolling this forum more than you do Facebook. 
I do!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Fuzz

GerritVisagie said:


> Welcome @Fuzz.
> Great choice man.
> Enjoy your stay, and don't be afraid to ask questions.
> You might find yourself trolling this forum more than you do Facebook.
> I do!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk




Thanks Gerrit! I find myself checking in here quite a bit in the few hours since I've joined 


Thanks to everyone as well, the sense of friendship and being genuine by all the Vapers here is really awesome! I appreciate the words of welcome and encouragement!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## The_Ice

GerritVisagie said:


> Welcome @Fuzz.
> Great choice man.
> Enjoy your stay, and don't be afraid to ask questions.
> You might find yourself trolling this forum more than you do Facebook.
> I do!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Hahaha, I second that. I have this forum in the number 1 bookmark slot and I don't touch anything on my phone without checking ecigssa first

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

Fuzz said:


> Hi Vape Pros!
> 
> The name's Fuzz, pleased to join this forum!
> 
> I started my Vape journey yesterday, on advice from a friend and had the privilege of meeting the dudes at Vape King, Fourways (thanks Ollie and crew) who hooked me up with a n00b starter kit - an eLeaf iJust S.
> 
> Being a moderate to heavy smoker (between 15 to 20 cigarettes a day, Rothmans Red, no less) I've managed to reduce my cig intake yesterday to around 10, and today I'm proud to report as of 3pm I've only had 3 cigarettes. I'm ecstatic and didn't know that vaping kills the urge quite like this! Also, this morning, has been the first time in years where I haven't woken up to mad chest congestion and coughing. Didn't really believe in this vape scene until now.
> 
> I've also managed to acquire a few juices, namely:
> 
> - Mr Hardwick's Debbie Does Donuts
> - Vape King Sweet Cherry
> - Vape King Super Cereal
> - Mr Hardwick's Chocolate Whip (thanks to a gentleman by the name of Nick who GAVE this flavour to me after us having chatted at Vape King, what a Champ!)
> 
> Really enjoying this and there are rarely such things that can alter one's life in such a short space of time.
> 
> Looking forward to learning from you all!
> 
> Fuzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome. Well done and welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the best forum in town.. @PuffPastry, @Floki and @Fuzz 

Enjoy your stay guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan

Fuzz said:


> Hi Vape Pros!
> 
> The name's Fuzz, pleased to join this forum!
> 
> I started my Vape journey yesterday, on advice from a friend and had the privilege of meeting the dudes at Vape King, Fourways (thanks Ollie and crew) who hooked me up with a n00b starter kit - an eLeaf iJust S.
> 
> Being a moderate to heavy smoker (between 15 to 20 cigarettes a day, Rothmans Red, no less) I've managed to reduce my cig intake yesterday to around 10, and today I'm proud to report as of 3pm I've only had 3 cigarettes. I'm ecstatic and didn't know that vaping kills the urge quite like this! Also, this morning, has been the first time in years where I haven't woken up to mad chest congestion and coughing. Didn't really believe in this vape scene until now.
> 
> I've also managed to acquire a few juices, namely:
> 
> - Mr Hardwick's Debbie Does Donuts
> - Vape King Sweet Cherry
> - Vape King Super Cereal
> - Mr Hardwick's Chocolate Whip (thanks to a gentleman by the name of Nick who GAVE this flavour to me after us having chatted at Vape King, what a Champ!)
> 
> Really enjoying this and there are rarely such things that can alter one's life in such a short space of time.
> 
> Looking forward to learning from you all!
> 
> Fuzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Greetings to all the new members. Hey Fuzz, great intro. I know you but you don't me but that's due to the fact that I'm here in "Stealth Mode". LOL. I'm sure you will figure it out though soon enough.

Anyway well done on the stinky reduction. I am also down to 3 but also struggling when stress kicks in. Its like a devil on the shoulder saying "Light It, Light it". Here's hoping we get off it completely soon!



GerritVisagie said:


> Welcome @Fuzz.
> Great choice man.
> Enjoy your stay, and don't be afraid to ask questions.
> You might find yourself trolling this forum more than you do Facebook.
> I do!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Knowing Fuzz personally that may take a while as he loves Facebook quite a bit especially those selfies!  Just kidding man and taking a small stab at you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Greetings to all the new members. Hey Fuzz, great intro. I know you but you don't me but that's due to the fact that I'm here in "Stealth Mode". LOL. I'm sure you will figure it out though soon enough.
> 
> Anyway well done on the stinky reduction. I am also down to 3 but also struggling when stress kicks in. Its like a devil on the shoulder saying "Light It, Light it". Here's hoping we get off it completely soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing Fuzz personally that may take a while as he loves Facebook quite a bit especially those selfies!  Just kidding man and taking a small stab at you.



 knew I'd find someone I know on here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pacman69

Hi All,

My name is Luc, started vaping about six months ago, and it quickly became a hobby.
Started with a Kanger subvod mega TC and then about 2 weeks ago upgraded to a Smoant Battlestar with a Smok TFV8......loving it 

Tried the octuple coil for a few days but then quickly got going with the RBA, best vape so far and doesn't eat through as much juice.

Juices i've tried so far:

- Mr Hardwicks blueberry smackaroon (like it)
- Mr Hardwicks raspberry smackaroon
- VapeKing french strawberry
- Ruthless grape drank
- NCV trinity (like it)
- Paulies coffee ginger biscuit (love it)
- The vaping rabbit moonies (love it)
There might be others....

Looking forward to experimenting more with different coil builds and much more juices, and learning from you guys.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## matflat

Hello, noob member, thought I'd say hello. Been vaping for 3 years and not smoked an analog device since starting to vape. Sarted on the pen deives, then on a KangerTech TopBox. Currently running a Praxis Banshee mod with a Smok Baby Beast - sweet mod, awesome tank - it does eat juice like a melon farmer, but it does the job. Mixing my own flavours and seem to be doing alright with it. Cheers, matflat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Floki

Welcome @pacman69 and @matflat . This is an awesome and helpful forum. Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

pacman69 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Luc, started vaping about six months ago, and it quickly became a hobby.
> Started with a Kanger subvod mega TC and then about 2 weeks ago upgraded to a Smoant Battlestar with a Smok TFV8......loving it
> 
> Tried the octuple coil for a few days but then quickly got going with the RBA, best vape so far and doesn't eat through as much juice.
> 
> Juices i've tried so far:
> 
> - Mr Hardwicks blueberry smackaroon (like it)
> - Mr Hardwicks raspberry smackaroon
> - VapeKing french strawberry
> - Ruthless grape drank
> - NCV trinity (like it)
> - Paulies coffee ginger biscuit (love it)
> - The vaping rabbit moonies (love it)
> There might be others....
> 
> Looking forward to experimenting more with different coil builds and much more juices, and learning from you guys.



Welcome to the forum @pacman69 
Lovely intro
Congrats on the vaping - all the best for your journey from here.
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

matflat said:


> Hello, noob member, thought I'd say hello. Been vaping for 3 years and not smoked an analog device since starting to vape. Sarted on the pen deives, then on a KangerTech TopBox. Currently running a Praxis Banshee mod with a Smok Baby Beast - sweet mod, awesome tank - it does eat juice like a melon farmer, but it does the job. Mixing my own flavours and seem to be doing alright with it. Cheers, matflat.



Welcome to the forum @matflat 
Congrats on the no stinkies for 3 years!!!! Great achievement
Lol on the melon farmer analogy 
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

A warm sunny  welcome to @matflat and @pacman69 

Hope you guys enjoy it here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeLabSA

Hi Everyone! 

I am finally joining a forum! I have been vaping since the twisp clearo ( I know it doesnt count because it still couldnt get me of the stink sticks). My official entry into the vape life came about 2 years ago with the purchase of a Eleaf iStick 50 and a goblin mini V1 that I still have to this day! 

My better half and I love experimenting with everything that the vape life has to offer. Hence the alias =D

It been amazing to be part of and witness the growth of the vape industry into a complete subculture with its own vilians and heros. 

Happy vaping everyone! Keep it safe!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vapingyeti42

Hi guys my name is chase i hv been vaping for about a month havent had one icky stick since 1st jan 

I started on the ego aio pro with 0mg nic e-juice and now i want to get a box mod soon 

CHEAH!!!!! And keep vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

vapingyeti42 said:


> Hi guys my name is chase i hv been vaping for about a month havent had one icky stick since 1st jan
> 
> I started on the ego aio pro with 0mg nic e-juice and now i want to get a box mod soon
> 
> CHEAH!!!!! And keep vaping



Welcome to the forum @vapingyeti42 
Congrats on the vaping and stopping the stinkies. Great achievement. Keep it up!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keanan23

Hi guys, just joined and looking at getting my first vape.
Don't do the stinkies but been off the hookah for abut 6 months now, miss it much but sure don't miss the headaches.

Will start a separate thread for a recommendation on my first setup.

Looking forward to learn as much as possible.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Quakes

Welcome @Keanan23


----------



## ChrisG

Hi, my name is Chris. Been vaping for about 10 years. Was introduced to electronic cigarettes whilst on business in Hong Kong. Haven't touched a stinky since then. Crazy about vaping and enjoy the different flavors.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vapingyeti42

Keanan23 said:


> Hi guys, just joined and looking at getting my first vape.
> Don't do the stinkies but been off the hookah for abut 6 months now, miss it much but sure don't miss the headaches.
> 
> Will start a separate thread for a recommendation on my first setup.
> 
> Looking forward to learn as much as possible.


You could try somthing like the joyetech ego aio its inexpensive and a great 1st vape

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nuraan.t

Hi All,

Nuraan here, been browsing through forum but never officially posted anything. Ive been vaping on and off for about 4months. Why I'd say off and on cz I still get stinkie cravings. Started out on a Ego Aio D22 sold it after 2months, just do it for me and didn't like the throat burn/hit. Husband kept saying its because of the nic and that I might need a higher nic level to give me a better hit. What I'm looking for is mouth to lung. I then got myself a Tesla invader 3 with a Ijoy RDTA. Kept getting my tounge burnt lol, too much spit backs...I'm enjoying the clouds but im using it as a dripper to prevent the tounge burn . Would like to get off the stinkies, but I'm looking for that throat to chest hit. Have I done this all wrong? Do I change my set up? What would you guys recommend? Im looking for something, that will give me nice big dence coulds but also the mouth to lung hit and that will stop the cravings....I'm here to learn and get off the stinks...

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Quakes

Welcome @ChrisG and @nuraan.t aslo welcome to @vapingyeti42 from yesterday.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Keanan23 said:


> Hi guys, just joined and looking at getting my first vape.
> Don't do the stinkies but been off the hookah for abut 6 months now, miss it much but sure don't miss the headaches.
> 
> Will start a separate thread for a recommendation on my first setup.
> 
> Looking forward to learn as much as possible.



Welcome to the forum @Keanan23 
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Silver

ChrisG said:


> Hi, my name is Chris. Been vaping for about 10 years. Was introduced to electronic cigarettes whilst on business in Hong Kong. Haven't touched a stinky since then. Crazy about vaping and enjoy the different flavors.



Welcome to the forum @ChrisG 
Wow, 10 years of vaping! That would make you a major vaping veteran indeed!
Enjoy your stay here. Lots of us are also crazy about vaping !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez

Fuzz said:


> Hi Vape Pros!
> 
> The name's Fuzz, pleased to join this forum!
> 
> I started my Vape journey yesterday, on advice from a friend and had the privilege of meeting the dudes at Vape King, Fourways (thanks Ollie and crew) who hooked me up with a n00b starter kit - an eLeaf iJust S.
> 
> Being a moderate to heavy smoker (between 15 to 20 cigarettes a day, Rothmans Red, no less) I've managed to reduce my cig intake yesterday to around 10, and today I'm proud to report as of 3pm I've only had 3 cigarettes. I'm ecstatic and didn't know that vaping kills the urge quite like this! Also, this morning, has been the first time in years where I haven't woken up to mad chest congestion and coughing. Didn't really believe in this vape scene until now.
> 
> I've also managed to acquire a few juices, namely:
> 
> - Mr Hardwick's Debbie Does Donuts
> - Vape King Sweet Cherry
> - Vape King Super Cereal
> - Mr Hardwick's Chocolate Whip (thanks to a gentleman by the name of Nick who GAVE this flavour to me after us having chatted at Vape King, what a Champ!)
> 
> Really enjoying this and there are rarely such things that can alter one's life in such a short space of time.
> 
> Looking forward to learning from you all!
> 
> Fuzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Welcome and big up on kicking stinkeys, or starting the journey at least.

Wait until you have tossed them for 2 days already and the senses start returning. Those juice flavours will just pop then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keanan23

Thanks for the welcome guys.



vapingyeti42 said:


> You could try somthing like the joyetech ego aio its inexpensive and a great 1st vape
> 
> Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk



Not really a fan of the pen styled ones tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapingyeti42

Keanan23 said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a fan of the pen styled ones tbh.


Ok maybe the vaporesso atitude kit im getting that soon 

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolfie

N


vapingyeti42 said:


> Ok maybe the vaporesso atitude kit im getting that soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk


Hi all Dolfie here from Mosselbay on the forum for about 2 months now. Seems to me I am the only one in South Cape that's Vaping. I am huge into fishing and must say pretty good at it but something strange happened. Doing DIY for about 2 month's now and it is more down than up. About a week ago I caught a Raggie (shark) 158kg I was busy taking video and after releasing it back into the water I realized I never push the record button the next day I was busy with my DIY again and almost finish with the mix I realized I used TFA Strawberry instead of Cap Sweet Stawberry that made more upset than my video mistake. Thanks for an awesome forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## The_Ice

A big welcome to @matflat @pacman69 @VapeLabSA @vapingyeti42 @Keenan @ChrisG @nuraan.t and @Dolfie . Whew a whole bunch of new members that have joined! I hope you enjoy your vaping journey. Please shout if you have any hiccups. And those who haven't yet, please upload a nice avatar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Butterflyeffect4

Hey my name is Nicci been vaping for about a month now with @vapingyeti42 the last time i had a stinkie was in December 2016 best decision ive ever made was to switch vaping looking forward to having lots of fun here 

Sent from my SM-J105F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vapingyeti42

Butterflyeffect4 said:


> Hey my name is Nicci been vaping for about a month now with @vapingyeti42 the last time i had a stinkie was in December 2016 best decision ive ever made was to switch vaping looking forward to having lots of fun here
> 
> Sent from my SM-J105F using Tapatalk


Welcome @Butterflyeffect4 

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk


----------



## Butterflyeffect4

Thanks @vapingyeti42

Sent from my SM-J105F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Dolfie said:


> N
> Hi all Dolfie here from Mosselbay on the forum for about 2 months now. Seems to me I am the only one in South Cape that's Vaping. I am huge into fishing and must say pretty good at it but something strange happened. Doing DIY for about 2 month's now and it is more down than up. About a week ago I caught a Raggie (shark) 158kg I was busy taking video and after releasing it back into the water I realized I never push the record button the next day I was busy with my DIY again and almost finish with the mix I realized I used TFA Strawberry instead of Cap Sweet Stawberry that made more upset than my video mistake. Thanks for an awesome forum



Welcome @Dolfie 
Wow, catching sharks of 158kg! That is just amazing.
Enjoy


----------



## Silver

Butterflyeffect4 said:


> Hey my name is Nicci been vaping for about a month now with @vapingyeti42 the last time i had a stinkie was in December 2016 best decision ive ever made was to switch vaping looking forward to having lots of fun here
> 
> Sent from my SM-J105F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Butterflyeffect4 
Congrats on the vaping and quitting the stinkies
All the best for your vaping journey!


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome to our new members
@Butterflyeffect4 @Dolfie
And all the ones I've missed. 
Hope you soak up as much knowledge as possible here. 
Please ask questions, the peeps on here LOVE to sound clever!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Ice

Butterflyeffect4 said:


> Hey my name is Nicci been vaping for about a month now with @vapingyeti42 the last time i had a stinkie was in December 2016 best decision ive ever made was to switch vaping looking forward to having lots of fun here
> 
> Sent from my SM-J105F using Tapatalk


Hi there @Butterflyeffect4 welcome to the community. Good luck on your vaping journey. There are many knowledgeable members here and everyone is always very friendly and willing to help. Please feel free to ask any and all questions. Looking forward to your participation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Butterflyeffect4

Will do thank you @the ice 

Sent from my SM-J105F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## littlebrovapes

Hi all just thought I'd say hi I'm adey from the UK. Looking forward to seeing all your story's. Happy vaping.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Hi everyone

Name's Adriaan. Smoked 26 a day for close to 16 years. Started vaping about 6 months ago and off analogues for just over 2 months now and so glad I am not coughing up nasties in the mornings anymore. Don't care much for clouds, more of a flavour fanatic and especially desserts. Loving vaping every day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

ivc_mixer said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Name's Adriaan. Smoked 26 a day for close to 16 years. Started vaping about 6 months ago and off analogues for just over 2 months now and so glad I am not coughing up nasties in the mornings anymore. Don't care much for clouds, more of a flavour fanatic and especially desserts. Loving vaping every day!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

Welcome to all the new members.

Hope you all enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psychovapes

Hi Peeps

I have been vaping for about 3 months now, and must say its an awesome hobby!!!!! Love love vaping!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes

Welcome @psychovapes


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome aboard the ecigssa train @littlebrovapes @ivc_mixer and @psychovapes I hope you enjoy your vaping journey. Please feel free to ask any questions, the peeps on this forum like helping with any kind of vaping issue. It's like a slow, but very specific and thorough, interactive Google search in here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## psychovapes

Thank you so much @The_Ice and @Quakes i am looking foreword to all the builds and just getting to know some fellow vapers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## littlebrovapes

Thank you ice

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPium46

Hi everyone, 

Brand new to the forums. Been vaping for a year now trying to get off the stinkies. Tough road.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Quakes

Welcome @OPium46 

Good luck leaving the Stinkies!


----------



## OPium46

Quakes said:


> Welcome @OPium46
> 
> Good luck leaving the Stinkies!


Thanks


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome to the forum @OPium46 Yes the process of leaving the stinky is different for everyone, there are those who stop the day they start vaping and those who keep struggling until they find the right setup... What gear and juice are you using? Have you been able to cut back on the stinkies? Please let us know, chances are that someone on this forum has been in a similar situation and has a solution that may help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BBhazE

Hi all, my names Brad, I live in Tokai Cape Town and have been vaping for the last 4 years almost. Never really on the stinkies and I'm more of a flavour chaser so vaping hit the spot. Twisping for the first 3 years until I found DIY and am loving it!! When I get it right  had a pico with the lemo 3 but needed more grunt and longer battery life so upgraded to the Hotcig R150 dual 18650 - great device in my opinion. Got a few nice recipes I'm working on which I'll share once ready. Never been a forum user but the curiosity for the vape is strong so I thought why not. Catch ya'll around. Vape on

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## OPium46

The_Ice said:


> Welcome to the forum @OPium46 Yes the process of leaving the stinky is different for everyone, there are those who stop the day they start vaping and those who keep struggling until they find the right setup... What gear and juice are you using? Have you been able to cut back on the stinkies? Please let us know, chances are that someone on this forum has been in a similar situation and has a solution that may help.


I started off with the Twisp range of vapes, then moved to an iJust 2, both of which just wasn't giving me what I was looking for. I recently bought a Relo 2/3 with an Aspire Cleito 120. Currently vaping a whole range of different juice, trying to find the right ones for me. I seem to find that I enjoy the fruity flavours more than the dessert ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice

BBhazE said:


> Hi all, my names Brad, I live in Tokai Cape Town and have been vaping for the last 4 years almost. Never really on the stinkies and I'm more of a flavour chaser so vaping hit the spot. Twisping for the first 3 years until I found DIY and am loving it!! When I get it right  had a pico with the lemo 3 but needed more grunt and longer battery life so upgraded to the Hotcig R150 dual 18650 - great device in my opinion. Got a few nice recipes I'm working on which I'll share once ready. Never been a forum user but the curiosity for the vape is strong so I thought why not. Catch ya'll around. Vape on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Welcome on board @BBhazE . Looking forward to your contributions! PS please don't forget to upload a lekker avatar


----------



## BBhazE

The_Ice said:


> Welcome on board @BBhazE . Looking forward to your contributions! PS please don't forget to upload a lekker avatar


Thanks! Yes was in a bad signal area, will update soon


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

OPium46 said:


> I started off with the Twisp range of vapes, then moved to an iJust 2, both of which just wasn't giving me what I was looking for. I recently bought a Relo 2/3 with you an Aspire Cleito 120. Currently vaping a whole range of different juice, trying to find the right ones for me. I seem to find that I enjoy the fruity flavours more than the dessert ones.



Welcome to the forum @OPium46 
Takes time to find the juices that you love
Just keep on trying - there are lots of juices out there
You will find some winners and then its plain sailing
All the best


----------



## Silver

BBhazE said:


> Hi all, my names Brad, I live in Tokai Cape Town and have been vaping for the last 4 years almost. Never really on the stinkies and I'm more of a flavour chaser so vaping hit the spot. Twisping for the first 3 years until I found DIY and am loving it!! When I get it right  had a pico with the lemo 3 but needed more grunt and longer battery life so upgraded to the Hotcig R150 dual 18650 - great device in my opinion. Got a few nice recipes I'm working on which I'll share once ready. Never been a forum user but the curiosity for the vape is strong so I thought why not. Catch ya'll around. Vape on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @BBhazE 
Congrats on the vaping. I agree the hotcig r150 is a great device!
There are lots of great DIY threads in the ELiquid category
Enjoy your stay


----------



## littlebrovapes

Welcome 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members. Good to see so many.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mogwai79

Welcome everyone. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza

Welcome all, to the forums


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome all you new peeps. 
This is a fun place to hang out!
Don't be afraid to be yourself, chances are, you'll find more freaks here just like you!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Hey Hey, welcome to all the new members, not going to mention any names as I am scared I may leave some out, this is the hub for all Vape info, please don't hesitate to ask, we have a lot of Vape knowledge in this forum, sorry that I haven't been active lately, but that is unfortunately due to my work load lately.


----------



## Eldene

Hi everyone, my name is Eldene from Kimberley in the Northern Cape. I am a 44 year old male ,just in case some of you guys and girls might think i am a lady ,its happened before 
I have only been vaping for 2 weeks now and i am using a Smok Guardian 111 E pipe. I left smoking about 5 years ago, and never touched a cigarette since. I still have to learn so much ,and with the help from people on this forum i should be good to go soon.
I have only tried a few juices ,and with the hundreds of flavors out there it will take a long time before i can mention my favorites.
Thanks you all

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Eldene said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Eldene from Kimberley in the Northern Cape. I am a 44 year old male ,just in case some of you guys and girls might think i am a lady ,its happened before
> I have only been vaping for 2 weeks now and i am using a Smok Guardian 111 E pipe. I left smoking about 5 years ago, and never touched a cigarette since. I still have to learn so much ,and with the help from people on this forum i should be good to go soon.
> I have only tried a few juices ,and with the hundreds of flavors out there it will take a long time before i can mention my favorites.
> Thanks you all


Welcome to the forum @Eldene this is a great community and everything you could possibly need to know is on here. If it is not, even better... Discussion happens. Feel free to give a shout if there's anything. And please upload a nice avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

Welcome @Eldene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mogwai79

Welcome dude. I'm from Kimberley as well. Enjoy. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Eldene said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Eldene from Kimberley in the Northern Cape. I am a 44 year old male ,just in case some of you guys and girls might think i am a lady ,its happened before
> I have only been vaping for 2 weeks now and i am using a Smok Guardian 111 E pipe. I left smoking about 5 years ago, and never touched a cigarette since. I still have to learn so much ,and with the help from people on this forum i should be good to go soon.
> I have only tried a few juices ,and with the hundreds of flavors out there it will take a long time before i can mention my favorites.
> Thanks you all


Welcome @Eldene !

I have found in gaming that it was always best if everyone thought you were a girl, they tend to be a lot nicer! 

Congrats on kicking the habit, it's no small feat. How are you enjoying that Guardian III? They not very popular but I really REALLY want one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eldene

Hi


Mogwai79 said:


> Welcome dude. I'm from Kimberley as well. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Hi ,i was just wondering if there are members from Kimberley.


----------



## Eldene

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Eldene !
> 
> I have found in gaming that it was always best if everyone thought you were a girl, they tend to be a lot nicer!
> 
> Congrats on kicking the habit, it's no small feat. How are you enjoying that Guardian III? They not very popular but I really REALLY want one!


Its true hay , woman always get treated with respect.
I am really enjoying the Guardian ,even though i have no idea what the other mods can offer.I am expecting an Eleaf I just S today that will be much easier to move around with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Eldene said:


> Its true hay , woman always get treated with respect.
> I am really enjoying the Guardian ,even though i have no idea what the other mods can offer.I am expecting an Eleaf I just S today that will be much easier to move around with.


Oh nice! That will be a lot easier to carry around, I've heard the Guardians can be a bit of a pain in the bum to walk around with! The IJust is very handy.


----------



## Eldene

Stosta said:


> Oh nice! That will be a lot easier to carry around, I've heard the Guardians can be a bit of a pain in the bum to walk around with! The IJust is very handy.


The guardian is a great device with loads of setting and functions, and it has the looks to kill.Get yourself one i don't think you will regret it. It does take some time to get use to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XVX'S

Hi All,
Nice to join the best vaping community.

Been vaping for 1 year and 3 months now. Stopped analogues for a year now....yeah!

My setup is a Smok G-Priv 220 with a Smok Big Baby Beast TFV8. Had a Joyetech Cuboid mini with a Cubis tank before that.

Been building my own juice for about 3 months now and I'm loving it.

Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

XVX'S said:


> Hi All,
> Nice to join the best vaping community.
> 
> Been vaping for 1 year and 3 months now. Stopped analogues for a year now....yeah!
> 
> My setup is a Smok G-Priv 220 with a Smok Big Baby Beast TFV8. Had a Joyetech Cuboid mini with a Cubis tank before that.
> 
> Been building my own juice for about 3 months now and I'm loving it.
> 
> Happy vaping


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Happy vaping and DIYing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

XVX'S said:


> Hi All,
> Nice to join the best vaping community.
> 
> Been vaping for 1 year and 3 months now. Stopped analogues for a year now....yeah!
> 
> My setup is a Smok G-Priv 220 with a Smok Big Baby Beast TFV8. Had a Joyetech Cuboid mini with a Cubis tank before that.
> 
> Been building my own juice for about 3 months now and I'm loving it.
> 
> Happy vaping


Welcome!

That G-Priv is a beautiful looking device, I need to actually get my hands on one of those to see them for myself. I know @Sickboy77 loves them so much he owns about 478 of them.

How do you do your DIY juices? You go with other peoples recipes or just wing it yourself?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## XVX'S

Stosta said:


> Welcome!
> 
> That G-Priv is a beautiful looking device, I need to actually get my hands on one of those to see them for myself. I know @Sickboy77 loves them so much he owns about 478 of them.
> 
> How do you do your DIY juices? You go with other peoples recipes or just wing it yourself?



Thank you, glad to be here.
The G-Priv is awesome, no issues with lots of power and actually amazing battery life. Would see why it can become a collectors item.

For now I'm using other peoples recipes, just to be able to keep on vaping while experimenting with some of my own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

XVX'S said:


> Thank you, glad to be here.
> The G-Priv is awesome, no issues with lots of power and actually amazing battery life. Would see why it can become a collectors item.
> 
> For now I'm using other peoples recipes, just to be able to keep on vaping while experimenting with some of my own.


Awesome! I think that was a mistake I made when I first got into DIY, just blazing in there making up my own recipes. Best way to start is to use other people's recipes until you can pick up all these differences on your own palate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XVX'S

Stosta said:


> Awesome! I think that was a mistake I made when I first got into DIY, just blazing in there making up my own recipes. Best way to start is to use other people's recipes until you can pick up all these differences on your own palate.


Jip, on my first try I nearly killed myself with bad taste....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The_Ice

XVX'S said:


> Jip, on my first try I nearly killed myself with bad taste....


Welcome @XVX'S . I think that's a proper diyers rite, show me the man who mixed perfectly from the get-go and i'll show you a man who buys his juice...


----------



## Kyle Farao

Hi, my name is Kyle, from Belhar Cape Town

Started Vaping three years ago, still going strong on the vape life.

Current MOD: Noisy Cricket D25 with Petri DOTMOD RDA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Kyle Farao said:


> Hi, my name is Kyle, from Belhar Cape Town
> 
> Started Vaping three years ago, still going strong on the vape life.
> 
> Current MOD: Noisy Cricket D25 with Petri DOTMOD RDA


Hi @Kyle Farao welcome to the forum. Please upload an avatar. Looking forward to your contributions


----------



## Stosta

Kyle Farao said:


> Hi, my name is Kyle, from Belhar Cape Town
> 
> Started Vaping three years ago, still going strong on the vape life.
> 
> Current MOD: Noisy Cricket D25 with Petri DOTMOD RDA


Welcome @Kyle Farao !

That's a pretty cloudy setup you have going there! What juices are you into?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MiNeM

Hi All... 

Time to introduce myself..

Been vaping for about 4 years now, started with the Vape Pens (Ecigs back then) bought from Chinese Malls around gauteng.. 

Been using a few different vapes over the years but now using 3 x iJust S's (0.3ohm coil), they work and the taste is great.. 
2 just for Spearmint/mint (Vape Wild - Ice cold) and 1 for flavors (testing new flavors)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Quakes

Welcome to the forum @MiNeM


----------



## xRuan

Welcome @MiNeM even though u have been vaping for 4 years, I can guarantee you will learn something on here everyday. Happens to me at least

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

MiNeM said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Time to introduce myself..
> 
> Been vaping for about 4 years now, started with the Vape Pens (Ecigs back then) bought from Chinese Malls around gauteng..
> 
> Been using a few different vapes over the years but now using 3 x iJust S's (0.3ohm coil), they work and the taste is great..
> 2 just for Spearmint/mint (Vape Wild - Ice cold) and 1 for flavors (testing new flavors)



4 years!!!! Awesome ! Welcome to the forum 

The iJust does favor the minty juices quite well


----------



## Silver

Alexander Scott said:


> Hey Hey, welcome to all the new members, not going to mention any names as I am scared I may leave some out, this is the hub for all Vape info, please don't hesitate to ask, we have a lot of Vape knowledge in this forum, sorry that I haven't been active lately, but that is unfortunately due to my work load lately.



Welcome back @Alexander Scott !


----------



## Silver

Eldene said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Eldene from Kimberley in the Northern Cape. I am a 44 year old male ,just in case some of you guys and girls might think i am a lady ,its happened before
> I have only been vaping for 2 weeks now and i am using a Smok Guardian 111 E pipe. I left smoking about 5 years ago, and never touched a cigarette since. I still have to learn so much ,and with the help from people on this forum i should be good to go soon.
> I have only tried a few juices ,and with the hundreds of flavors out there it will take a long time before i can mention my favorites.
> Thanks you all



Welcome to the forum @Eldene 
Congrats on giving up the stinkies! 5 years is a great achievement!
Enjoy your stay and the vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

XVX'S said:


> Hi All,
> Nice to join the best vaping community.
> 
> Been vaping for 1 year and 3 months now. Stopped analogues for a year now....yeah!
> 
> My setup is a Smok G-Priv 220 with a Smok Big Baby Beast TFV8. Had a Joyetech Cuboid mini with a Cubis tank before that.
> 
> Been building my own juice for about 3 months now and I'm loving it.
> 
> Happy vaping



Welcome to the forum @XVX'S 
One year stinkie free is a great milestone and achievement! Well done
Enjoy the vaping and your stay here!


----------



## Silver

Kyle Farao said:


> Hi, my name is Kyle, from Belhar Cape Town
> 
> Started Vaping three years ago, still going strong on the vape life.
> 
> Current MOD: Noisy Cricket D25 with Petri DOTMOD RDA



Welcome to the forum @Kyle Farao 
Congrats on the vaping - 
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here.


----------



## Stosta

MiNeM said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Time to introduce myself..
> 
> Been vaping for about 4 years now, started with the Vape Pens (Ecigs back then) bought from Chinese Malls around gauteng..
> 
> Been using a few different vapes over the years but now using 3 x iJust S's (0.3ohm coil), they work and the taste is great..
> 2 just for Spearmint/mint (Vape Wild - Ice cold) and 1 for flavors (testing new flavors)


Welcome! 

4 years is an epic achievement! I have seen that Ice Cold at VK and as a menthol lover have been tempted. You reckon it's a must try? I do prefer a bit of fruit in my mint though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## littlebrovapes

Welcome 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MiNeM

Stosta said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 4 years is an epic achievement! I have seen that Ice Cold at VK and as a menthol lover have been tempted. You reckon it's a must try? I do prefer a bit of fruit in my mint though!


Yeah definitely try it its the best one so far

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sebz

Hi, my name is Sebastian... I'm no fan of building coils and certainly no expert on anything in this subculture, but I do enjoy it...

I started out with an eVic Mini VTC with a Smok TFV4

Then bought a Kangertech Protank 4 which had decent flavour but since I suck at building, I sold it along with the Aromamizer I bought with my eVic but never used...

Currently using a Cuboid with a Limitless XL for driving and a Smok Treebox Plus with a Phenotype-L for when I have both hands free...

Favourite flavours so far are pretty much anything from ELP or Orion... Deadly Sins "Lust" and Hazeworks "Scream" are also up there... My problem though is that I generally try new flavours all the time instead of returning to stuff I know I like...

In any case, that's my story; looking forward to interacting with you all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Quakes

Welcome @Sebz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Welcome @Sebz ! You now have a wealth of info and insightful opinions at your fingertips!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yaz

Hi Guys, Yaz from Cape Town here!!. I started with the twisp ecig back when it just started, so it could be a few years now that I went through quite abit of devices. haven't really upgraded to the modern day mods as im just vaping to stay off cigarettes!! im currently using a Joytech AIO device which is ok for me at this point..

ciao

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Yaz said:


> Hi Guys, Yaz from Cape Town here!!. I started with the twisp ecig back when it just started, so it could be a few years now that I went through quite abit of devices. haven't really upgraded to the modern day mods as im just vaping to stay off cigarettes!! im currently using a Joytech AIO device which is ok for me at this point..
> 
> ciao


Welcome @Yaz ! I've said it before and I'll say it again, if the AIO is working for you then it's the perfect device!

So have you been on the Twisp only since they first came out? That is a long time you've been vaping! You must have some pretty decent patience because from what I understand those first devices were pretty finicky.


----------



## Yaz

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Yaz ! I've said it before and I'll say it again, if the AIO is working for you then it's the perfect device!
> 
> So have you been on the Twisp only since they first came out? That is a long time you've been vaping! You must have some pretty decent patience because from what I understand those first devices were pretty finicky.




Patience? no.. tolerance? yes hahaha. yes ive been vaping for quite while now. I think I went through about 7 twisps and quite a few others. perhaps at some point ill upgrade to the newer mods but the AIO is doing well for now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Yaz said:


> Patience? no.. tolerance? yes hahaha. yes ive been vaping for quite while now. I think I went through about 7 twisps and quite a few others. perhaps at some point ill upgrade to the newer mods but the AIO is doing well for now


I've been promising a guy I work with to talk to his wife and son about other vaping stuff, he says he is going insane buying them batteries for their Twisps. So from what I can gather 7 Twisps over the years is not too bad, the impression he gave me is that they're buying new batteries monthly!


----------



## Yaz

Stosta said:


> I've been promising a guy I work with to talk to his wife and son about other vaping stuff, he says he is going insane buying them batteries for their Twisps. So from what I can gather 7 Twisps over the years is not too bad, the impression he gave me is that they're buying new batteries monthly!



The twisp batteries are extremely weak yes.. I went through 3 batteries in like 2 months. at the time there wasn't much other devices and brands available so one had to stick it out. Your friend should just get the real deal stuff now!


----------



## Stosta

Yaz said:


> The twisp batteries are extremely weak yes.. I went through 3 batteries in like 2 months. at the time there wasn't much other devices and brands available so one had to stick it out. Your friend should just get the real deal stuff now!


Yeah, sadly that is due to my poor performance as they don't want to get anything until I've met with them. Hopefully I will get to them this Saturday!


----------



## littlebrovapes

Hi

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Ice

A hearty welcome to @Sebz @Yaz and @MiNeM looking forward to those contributions. Good luck with enjoying every last bit of of your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wikus

hi everyone

been vaping for 5 weeks now, got myself a smok gpriv kit, finally gave up the ugly tobacco sticks, feeling like a new person, bought myself the rba deck and the demon killer 7 in 1 violence coils, in the hopes of making a hobby of vaping not just a smoking alternative. Looking forward to all the great advice offered on the forums here, and building in general, for now just wicking and replacing pre built coils, still a bit scared to build my own coils, but will definitely do so in the future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Quakes

Welcome to the Forum @wikus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wikus

Quakes said:


> Welcome to the Forum @wikus


thanks


----------



## littlebrovapes

Hi wikus

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome to the community @wikus you will find plenty of knowledge and expertise in this forum. Ask anytime you get stuck or any doubts you may have and go for gold. May you never look back. 

PS please upload a lekker avatar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LouwrensE

Good day, Louwrens Erasmus here. Long time lurker, first time poster. Quit smoking two months ago with the help of the IJust 2 and never looked back.
Slowly but surely building up my collection. Rocking a Aspire Archon with the Melo 3 currently.
Started doing the RDTA thing recently with pre-made coils also placed my first order at BLCK Vapour today.
Besides that, I am in charge of communications and technology for a coal mining company in Mpumalanga.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raithlin

So many people coming in and introducing yourselves! Welcome to you all. I'm sure you'll soon find a home somewhere in the forums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

LouwrensE said:


> Good day, Louwrens Erasmus here. Long time lurker, first time poster. Quit smoking two months ago with the help of the IJust 2 and never looked back.
> Slowly but surely building up my collection. Rocking a Aspire Archon with the Melo 3 currently.
> Started doing the RDTA thing recently with pre-made coils also placed my first order at BLCK Vapour today.
> Besides that, I am in charge of communications and technology for a coal mining company in Mpumalanga.


Woohooo!

Welcome long-time lurker! Er... I mean @LouwrensE ! Glad you decided to jump in here with us. The coil building is a "must do" step in my opinion, and I will be really jealous if the DIY works for you! I have wanted it to work for me so badly, but sadly there is only one juice for me, so DIY is a non-option!


----------



## shaunnadan

LouwrensE said:


> Good day, Louwrens Erasmus here. Long time lurker, first time poster. Quit smoking two months ago with the help of the IJust 2 and never looked back.
> Slowly but surely building up my collection. Rocking a Aspire Archon with the Melo 3 currently.
> Started doing the RDTA thing recently with pre-made coils also placed my first order at BLCK Vapour today.
> Besides that, I am in charge of communications and technology for a coal mining company in Mpumalanga.



welcome welcome @LouwrensE 

well done on kicking the smoking habit, you must feel almost brand new after 2 months !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurkzilla

Hi all

Brand new here.

Been vaping for 3 weeks now. Trying to get rid of a 18 year smoking habit. Doing well. Surprised how easily I transitioned. Still have a cigarette every couple of days, but it is a massive improvement from 20-30 a day.

I'm a tinkerer and obsessive so took to vaping with enthusiasm. Started with an Ijust 2. 3 weeks in I'm enjoying building my own coils and have a few new toys in the mail too. Really looking forward. Just need to keep an eye on how much I spend on gear .

I'll trawl my way through the wealth on knowledge that is this forum and the interwebs. Pretty sure I'll be here often. Look forward to learning and interacting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Lurkzilla said:


> Hi all
> 
> Brand new here.
> 
> Been vaping for 3 weeks now. Trying to get rid of a 18 year smoking habit. Doing well. Surprised how easily I transitioned. Still have a cigarette every couple of days, but it is a massive improvement from 20-30 a day.
> 
> I'm a tinkerer and obsessive so took to vaping with enthusiasm. Started with an Ijust 2. 3 weeks in I'm enjoying building my own coils and have a few new toys in the mail too. Really looking forward. Just need to keep an eye on how much I spend on gear .
> 
> I'll trawl my way through the wealth on knowledge that is this forum and the interwebs. Pretty sure I'll be here often. Look forward to learning and interacting.


Good to have you on board @Lurkzilla (great handle BTW)!

I think after 3 weeks I was still having my morning cig, but those phased out too eventually! It really is just such a fun hobby, but as a hobbiest I wish you the best of luck in managing to get a handle on the expense side of it! I think it's a lot easier to do if it is merely a smoking replacement.

Look forward to your contributions too! Don't forget to find yourself a kick-ass avatar picture!


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome @Lurkzilla and @LouwrensE . Hope you will come to enjoy this forum as much as I do. It is really a fantastic place for every kind of vaper. From the DIY-coil-builder-subohmer to the guy-who-wants-his-dad-to-quit-stinkies. Please get a lekker avatar and feel free to post any questions, anything, really anything and I'll guarantee you'll have an answer, or at least a reply, in less than a day. The people on here are great, knowledgeable and always up for a debate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Lurkzilla said:


> Hi all
> 
> Brand new here.
> 
> Been vaping for 3 weeks now. Trying to get rid of a 18 year smoking habit. Doing well. Surprised how easily I transitioned. Still have a cigarette every couple of days, but it is a massive improvement from 20-30 a day.
> 
> I'm a tinkerer and obsessive so took to vaping with enthusiasm. Started with an Ijust 2. 3 weeks in I'm enjoying building my own coils and have a few new toys in the mail too. Really looking forward. Just need to keep an eye on how much I spend on gear .
> 
> I'll trawl my way through the wealth on knowledge that is this forum and the interwebs. Pretty sure I'll be here often. Look forward to learning and interacting.



Hello @Lurkzilla 

welcome to the forum, great to hear about the transition to vaping !

how is vaping in bloem? is it still the flattest place on earth....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurkzilla

shaunnadan said:


> Hello @Lurkzilla
> 
> welcome to the forum, great to hear about the transition to vaping !
> 
> how is vaping in bloem? is it still the flattest place on earth....



Thanks for the welcome guys.

Yip. Bloemfontein is still boring and flat  

Vaping is not spectacularly big here. Been living here for about 10 years and can't remember ever seeing anyone Vape in public. It is big enough to support a full time retail shop though. Suspect they do pretty well. Been there 3 times and find customers there every time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Yaz said:


> Hi Guys, Yaz from Cape Town here!!. I started with the twisp ecig back when it just started, so it could be a few years now that I went through quite abit of devices. haven't really upgraded to the modern day mods as im just vaping to stay off cigarettes!! im currently using a Joytech AIO device which is ok for me at this point..
> 
> ciao



Belated welcome to the forum @Yaz 
Enjoy the vaping and your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

wikus said:


> hi everyone
> 
> been vaping for 5 weeks now, got myself a smok gpriv kit, finally gave up the ugly tobacco sticks, feeling like a new person, bought myself the rba deck and the demon killer 7 in 1 violence coils, in the hopes of making a hobby of vaping not just a smoking alternative. Looking forward to all the great advice offered on the forums here, and building in general, for now just wicking and replacing pre built coils, still a bit scared to build my own coils, but will definitely do so in the future.



Welcome to the forum @wikus 
Congrats on quitting the stinkies! That is marvellous!
Great advice is plentiful here - hope it helps you to make your vaping journey better
Dont be afraid of building coils - its actually very easy - the best part is that vaping on your own build is a great feeling!
All the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

LouwrensE said:


> Good day, Louwrens Erasmus here. Long time lurker, first time poster. Quit smoking two months ago with the help of the IJust 2 and never looked back.
> Slowly but surely building up my collection. Rocking a Aspire Archon with the Melo 3 currently.
> Started doing the RDTA thing recently with pre-made coils also placed my first order at BLCK Vapour today.
> Besides that, I am in charge of communications and technology for a coal mining company in Mpumalanga.



Welcome to the forum @LouwrensE 
Congrats on the two months of no stinkies! Great achievement. Hard part done!
Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lurkzilla said:


> Hi all
> 
> Brand new here.
> 
> Been vaping for 3 weeks now. Trying to get rid of a 18 year smoking habit. Doing well. Surprised how easily I transitioned. Still have a cigarette every couple of days, but it is a massive improvement from 20-30 a day.
> 
> I'm a tinkerer and obsessive so took to vaping with enthusiasm. Started with an Ijust 2. 3 weeks in I'm enjoying building my own coils and have a few new toys in the mail too. Really looking forward. Just need to keep an eye on how much I spend on gear .
> 
> I'll trawl my way through the wealth on knowledge that is this forum and the interwebs. Pretty sure I'll be here often. Look forward to learning and interacting.



Welcome @Lurkzilla 
Great to hear that you have cut down so drastically on the smokes. Congrats! Many find the ease pf transition surprising. I did. Keep it up!! 
Vaping has so much to offer the tinkerer. Am sure you will enjoy it.
Lots of threads here with lots of info - feel free to ask questions as you go
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Lurkzilla said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys.
> 
> Yip. Bloemfontein is still boring and flat
> 
> Vaping is not spectacularly big here. Been living here for about 10 years and can't remember ever seeing anyone Vape in public. It is big enough to support a full time retail shop though. Suspect they do pretty well. Been there 3 times and find customers there every time.



Hahahaha! It was never boring when I was there. There were some dodgy parties amongst the roses in my youth. 

I was once told that Bloem is so flat you can see your dog run away for 3 days

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mogwai79

Lol

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## NicolasKemsley

Hi everyone 

Nick from Gauteng 

moved from a stater kit to my first box mod loving it 

RX200S and a Smok Beast

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

NicolasKemsley said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Nick from Gauteng
> 
> moved from a stater kit to my first box mod loving it
> 
> RX200S and a Smok Beast


Welcome to the family Nick from Gauteng!

Glad you enjoying your kit, that's a mean setup you have!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice

NicolasKemsley said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Nick from Gauteng
> 
> moved from a stater kit to my first box mod loving it
> 
> RX200S and a Smok Beast


Hi @NicolasKemsley lekker setup you have there. Welcome to the party

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NicolasKemsley

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the family Nick from Gauteng!
> 
> Glad you enjoying your kit, that's a mean setup you have!


Thanks joined here to sell it but decided that I can't lol

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

NicolasKemsley said:


> Thanks joined here to sell it but decided that I can't lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Oh dear!

Sell it because you thought you were done with vaping, or to get something new?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NicolasKemsley

Thought I was done with vaping then loaded my smok with NCV Trinity and realised I can't let it go

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thumptrump

Hi guys. I've been a long time lurker on the site. Finally decided to say something and contribute to the community. I'm the guy testing, trying out and sharing new recipes in DIY. My favourite device is the o'l Reuleaux X200 (with batteries currently out of order). Currently the device I'm using for day-today vaping is the Eleaf IPower 80w with a Limitless Pluss RDTA. Looking forward to share some thoughts on recipes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

thumptrump said:


> Hi guys. I've been a long time lurker on the site. Finally decided to say something and contribute to the community. I'm the guy testing, trying out and sharing new recipes in DIY. My favourite device is the o'l Reuleaux X200 (with batteries currently out of order). Currently the device I'm using for day-today vaping is the Eleaf IPower 80w with a Limitless Pluss RDTA. Looking forward to share some thoughts on recipes!


Most welcome to the forum, ex-lurker. Looking forward to your contributions, especially on the DIY side. Happy vaping and mixing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

NicolasKemsley said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Nick from Gauteng
> 
> moved from a stater kit to my first box mod loving it
> 
> RX200S and a Smok Beast



Welcome to the forum @NicolasKemsley 
Congrats on the new gear - happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

A warm welcome to all the new members. Hope you guys enjoy your stay here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice

thumptrump said:


> Hi guys. I've been a long time lurker on the site. Finally decided to say something and contribute to the community. I'm the guy testing, trying out and sharing new recipes in DIY. My favourite device is the o'l Reuleaux X200 (with batteries currently out of order). Currently the device I'm using for day-today vaping is the Eleaf IPower 80w with a Limitless Pluss RDTA. Looking forward to share some thoughts on recipes!


Welcome on board @thumptrump you'll find you're in fine company on this forum. There are some good flavoursmiths in the diy juice section: ET, rogue zombie, method, viper and KZOR among others do some great work and in the "help my vape broke" section you might find blujeenz giving you answers to life's most drastic problems. Looking forward to seeing some more of your magic flavour and other contributions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michaela Kirsten

Hi guys. I'm Michaela. I registered on ESIGGSA in December but I have struggled so much on my phone to get it to work so I am now using a computer. I got into vaping after my boyfriend got home with his first Vape. I got my first set up in March 2015 and its been an amazing experience. I have a Minikin V2 with a Dotmod Petri Tank at the moment and I have never been happier with a setup before. 

I am still struggling with the forum, since it has never really been one of my strengths. How do I keep up on here and stay social? Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Michaela Kirsten said:


> Hi guys. I'm Michaela. I registered on ESIGGSA in December but I have struggled so much on my phone to get it to work so I am now using a computer. I got into vaping after my boyfriend got home with his first Vape. I got my first set up in March 2015 and its been an amazing experience. I have a Minikin V2 with a Dotmod Petri Tank at the moment and I have never been happier with a setup before.
> 
> I am still struggling with the forum, since it has never really been one of my strengths. How do I keep up on here and stay social? Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the forum @Michaela Kirsten. Give a shout if you get stuck. There are a great deal of people who are always willing to help. Looking forward to your questions and contributions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaela Kirsten

The_Ice said:


> Welcome to the forum @Michaela Kirsten. Give a shout if you get stuck. There are a great deal of people who are always willing to help. Looking forward to your questions and contributions


Thank you for the welcoming! I'd like to be more active on the forum. How would I go about doing that? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Michaela Kirsten said:


> Thank you for the welcoming! I'd like to be more active on the forum. How would I go about doing that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Hi ! 

There are tons of ways to be more active on the forum. The main thing is not to be shy and engage in the conversation 

You could start of small with things like wishing people happy birthday, posting in the LOL's. maybe post in the handchecks, what you vaping today and vape mail threads

When you start to engage the different threads then naturally you will find yourself being more active

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Michaela Kirsten

shaunnadan said:


> Hi !
> 
> There are tons of ways to be more active on the forum. The main thing is not to be shy and engage in the conversation
> 
> You could start of small with things like wishing people happy birthday, posting in the LOL's. maybe post in the handchecks, what you vaping today and vape mail threads
> 
> When you start to engage the different threads then naturally you will find yourself being more active


Thank you for all the advise! I really appreciate it! 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice

shaunnadan said:


> Hi !
> 
> There are tons of ways to be more active on the forum. The main thing is not to be shy and engage in the conversation
> 
> You could start of small with things like wishing people happy birthday, posting in the LOL's. maybe post in the handchecks, what you vaping today and vape mail threads
> 
> When you start to engage the different threads then naturally you will find yourself being more active


Hi @Michaela Kirsten I second @shaunnadan , check out the recent section and read up on everything, make relevant posts when you feel you are informed, and you'll be a part of the furniture in no time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Michaela Kirsten said:


> Hi guys. I'm Michaela. I registered on ESIGGSA in December but I have struggled so much on my phone to get it to work so I am now using a computer. I got into vaping after my boyfriend got home with his first Vape. I got my first set up in March 2015 and its been an amazing experience. I have a Minikin V2 with a Dotmod Petri Tank at the moment and I have never been happier with a setup before.
> 
> I am still struggling with the forum, since it has never really been one of my strengths. How do I keep up on here and stay social? Thanks in advance.



Welcome to the forum @Michaela Kirsten 
Great to hear you are enjoying the vaping. You have a great setup!
Dont worry, just feel free to ask questions as you go along and @shaunnadan gave good advice on how. To be more involved.
The folks on this forum are very special and very helpful so they will guide and assist where possible
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Hi. I'm a travel consultant and mechanical engineer... I much prefer the travel industry and I don't practice engineering at all unless I have a huge coil and a small build deck.

Been vaping since November 2012 and haven't looked back since. I was a smoker for 6 years prior to vaping. 
I've been through an array of rigs and have gained and lost plenty in the process.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Amir said:


> Hi. I'm a travel consultant and mechanical engineer... I much prefer the travel industry and I don't practice engineering at all unless I have a huge coil and a small build deck.
> 
> Been vaping since November 2012 and haven't looked back since. I was a smoker for 6 years prior to vaping.
> I've been through an array of rigs and have gained and lost plenty in the process.



hi @Amir 

Welcome to the Forum, wow! 5 years going strong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

shaunnadan said:


> hi @Amir
> 
> Welcome to the Forum, wow! 5 years going strong



Big ups to the boys at twisp for paving the way all those many moons ago. Twisp was nothing more than a small time online store in Cape Town only and business could only be conducted online.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice

Amir said:


> Hi. I'm a travel consultant and mechanical engineer... I much prefer the travel industry and I don't practice engineering at all unless I have a huge coil and a small build deck.
> 
> Been vaping since November 2012 and haven't looked back since. I was a smoker for 6 years prior to vaping.
> I've been through an array of rigs and have gained and lost plenty in the process.


Welcome aboard @Amir many ex-smokers, and many engineers on here. We are looking forward to hearing your questions and contributions. Please let us know what is your current setup, if you diy, if you rebuild...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

The_Ice said:


> Welcome aboard @Amir many ex-smokers, and many engineers on here. We are looking forward to hearing your questions and contributions. Please let us know what is your current setup, if you diy, if you rebuild...



Hey Ice... current set ups include smok alien mod, x-cube ultra, rx 2/3, cov wraith, nebox, evic aio, pico kit, twisp clearo, aero, vaporesso target mini, tfv8 big beast, tfv8 big baby beast, limitless xl, limitless plus rdta, tsunami 24, pharaoh, avocado 24 and avo bottom airflow, griffin 25 mini, transformer rda, baby beast, cov wraith rda. 

I build alot of coils in different configs mainly out of curiosity and then modify to suit my needs. Juices on the other hand, i tend to buy em and enjoy em on the set up which feels best at the time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Psychodelic

Hay guys I'm Psychodelic I'm a piercing artist. Started vaping almost 2 years ago cause I wanted to get off the stinkies haven't smoked since I started on a twisp, I know it's not the best to begin with but I'm thankful it got me off the stinkies i now have a few mods and drippers and tanks but my favourite atm has to be my rx200s and a goon clone that i modified with a limitless pluss top cap I love DIY and I love vaping it's become one of my biggest hobbies and biggest expenses hahaha I can never have enough vape gear but my wife keeps me in line though

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Psychodelic said:


> Hay guys I'm Psychodelic I'm a piercing artist , started vaping almost 2 years ago cause I wanted to get off the stinkies haven't smoked since I started on a twisp, I know it's not the best to begin with but I'm thankful it got me off the stinkies i now have a few mods and drippers and tanks but my favourite atm has to be my rx200s and a goon clone that i modified with a limitless pluss top cap I love DIY and I love vaping it's become one of my biggest hobbies and biggest expenses hahaha I can never have enough vape gear but my wife keeps me in line though


Welcome to the forum @Psychodelic 2 years! Nice. Looking forward to seeing your questions and contributions. Give a shout if you get stuck anywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychodelic

Thank you I'm also looking forward to asking stuff I don't know and helping where I can, many blessings

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Psychodelic said:


> Hay guys I'm Psychodelic I'm a piercing artist,  started vaping almost 2 years ago cause I wanted to get off the stinkies haven't smoked since I started on a twisp, I know it's not the best to begin with but I'm thankful it got me off the stinkies i now have a few mods and drippers and tanks but my favourite atm has to be my rx200s and a goon clone that i modified with a limitless pluss top cap I love DIY and I love vaping it's become one of my biggest hobbies and biggest expenses hahaha I can never have enough vape gear but my wife keeps me in line though



Hello and welcome to the wonderful world of vaping. Big ups on dropping the stinkies...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychodelic

Thanx man vaping is awesome!!! I won't touch the stinkies again I can assure you of that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Psychodelic said:


> Hay guys I'm Psychodelic I'm a piercing artist, started vaping almost 2 years ago cause I wanted to get off the stinkies haven't smoked since I started on a twisp, I know it's not the best to begin with but I'm thankful it got me off the stinkies i now have a few mods and drippers and tanks but my favourite atm has to be my rx200s and a goon clone that i modified with a limitless pluss top cap I love DIY and I love vaping it's become one of my biggest hobbies and biggest expenses hahaha I can never have enough vape gear but my wife keeps me in line though


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. We have one or two tattoo artist members (@andro, @BumbleBee). We even had a small competition for the best tattoo (starting here). Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## William Vermaak

Hi everyone,

Well ... I'm a Leo and like long walks on the beach LOL. I've been vaping for a while now. I make my own coils (Nothing fancy yet) and my own juice. I've got a small collection of tanks: Melo III, Tron, Griffin 25, RDTA Plus, 2x Limitless XLs, Arctic V8, Melo 2 and a Big Baby Beast. I rock 4 mods: Smok R200, Smok Alien, Smok G-Priv and Smok Quantum ( Yup, I like Smok  ). I've tried a lot of concentrates and now I'm using FA's for my own juice. I started vaping to quit smoking and fell in love with the science behind it. That's me in a nutshell.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Hi. I'm a travel consultant and mechanical engineer... I much prefer the travel industry and I don't practice engineering at all unless I have a huge coil and a small build deck.
> 
> Been vaping since November 2012 and haven't looked back since. I was a smoker for 6 years prior to vaping.
> I've been through an array of rigs and have gained and lost plenty in the process.



Welcome to the forum @Amir 
Congrats on the vaping. Looking forward to hearing more about yout experiences.
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Psychodelic said:


> Hay guys I'm Psychodelic I'm a piercing artist. Started vaping almost 2 years ago cause I wanted to get off the stinkies haven't smoked since I started on a twisp, I know it's not the best to begin with but I'm thankful it got me off the stinkies i now have a few mods and drippers and tanks but my favourite atm has to be my rx200s and a goon clone that i modified with a limitless pluss top cap I love DIY and I love vaping it's become one of my biggest hobbies and biggest expenses hahaha I can never have enough vape gear but my wife keeps me in line though



Welcome to the forum @Psychodelic 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

William Vermaak said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well ... I'm a Leo and like long walks on the beach LOL. I've been vaping for a while now. I make my own coils (Nothing fancy yet) and my own juice. I've got a small collection of tanks: Melo III, Tron, Griffin 25, RDTA Plus, 2x Limitless XLs, Arctic V8, Melo 2 and a Big Baby Beast. I rock 4 mods: Smok R200, Smok Alien, Smok G-Priv and Smok Quantum ( Yup, I like Smok  ). I've tried a lot of concentrates and now I'm using FA's for my own juice. I started vaping to quit smoking and fell in love with the science behind it. That's me in a nutshell.



Welcome @William Vermaak 
Congrats on the vaping. You are right, the science behind it is quite captivating
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice

William Vermaak said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well ... I'm a Leo and like long walks on the beach LOL. I've been vaping for a while now. I make my own coils (Nothing fancy yet) and my own juice. I've got a small collection of tanks: Melo III, Tron, Griffin 25, RDTA Plus, 2x Limitless XLs, Arctic V8, Melo 2 and a Big Baby Beast. I rock 4 mods: Smok R200, Smok Alien, Smok G-Priv and Smok Quantum ( Yup, I like Smok  ). I've tried a lot of concentrates and now I'm using FA's for my own juice. I started vaping to quit smoking and fell in love with the science behind it. That's me in a nutshell.


Welcome on board @William Vermaak. Yes you are clearly a smok fan and a budding rebuilder & diyer. You'll find tons of reading material and helping hands on here. Good luck on your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Amir
> Congrats on the vaping. Looking forward to hearing more about yout experiences.
> Enjoy your stay


 Thanx @Silver . You might not know this but you have played an integral part in how I select my flavors as I have taken many a pointer from the e-juice reviews section. This forum has been helping me before I was even a member. How's that for a success story eh?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> Thanx @Silver . You might not know this but you have played an integral part in how I select my flavors as I have taken many a pointer from the e-juice reviews section. This forum has been helping me before I was even a member. How's that for a success story eh?



Oh wow @Amir - thanks so much - that is great to hear.
If the reviews add value to others then I am happy!

Which brings up the point that I need to get cracking with more reviews. I have quite a long line of juices in the "review queue" but have not had much time in the last few months. Life things and work getting in the way. The queue has grown instead of getting shorter, gasp. Hope to make that better soon though...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MadManMason

Hi all...My name is Justin and I have been vaping for about a month now and I've managed to stop smoking cigarettes for about a week. 
I am stoked to join the community as I am really enjoying vaping and have lots to learn. 
I do A/V and Homemation by day and online gaming by night. Or sum thing like that.
Looking forward to getting to know everybody here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak

Well met Justin. Welcome to the forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @MadManMason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome on board @MadManMason. Big congratulations on leaving the stinkies. Give a shout if you get stuck and please keep us up to speed on your journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome to the forum new members 
@Psychodelic
@williamvermaak
@Amir
@MadManMason

I trust you will find tons of info to help you in whatever situation you might find yourself.
Remember, ask many questions, someone on here should have the answer.
Enjoy your stay!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## William Vermaak

Thankyou @GerritVisagie. I'm still waiting for someone to show me the secret handshake

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CloudKnight

Hi everyone.. ok I was asked to introduce myself so here it goes.. I am vaping now for about 3 months and found the experiance very exciting but also very scary at the same time. I did not even know what VG/PG was.. I thought ejuice was just ejuice.. and I have learnt the hardway using cheap ejuices from any dingy cheap supplier.. I was using the SMOK Plus One Kit as my first starter kit.

Well I have learnt from then, moving on slowly and still learning. The SMOK kit lasted me 2 weeks and I upgraded after much research, I am now vaping on the iJoy RDTA 200w box mod and im totally nuts about the joose e liqz range especially the SNLV (wow its divine).. but then again havent ventured out too much on other ejuice brands besides milkman and nostalgia. Really enjoying vaping, kicked the old butt in the but and what an awesome feeling.. making my own coils now using ss 316l around 8 to 9 wraps and just enjoying the overall experiance. Thank you for accepting me in this group.. and hope to gets lots more advise and give some too.. thanks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

CloudKnight said:


> Hi everyone.. ok I was asked to introduce myself so here it goes.. I am vaping now for about 3 months and found the experiance very exciting but also very scary at the same time. I did not even know what VG/PG was.. I thought ejuice was just ejuice.. and I have learnt the hardway using cheap ejuices from any dingy cheap supplier.. I was using the SMOK Plus One Kit as my first starter kit.
> 
> Well I have learnt from then, moving on slowly and still learning. The SMOK kit lasted me 2 weeks and I upgraded after much research, I am now vaping on the iJoy RDTA 200w box mod and im totally nuts about the joose e liqz range especially the SNLV (wow its divine).. but then again havent ventured out too much on other ejuice brands besides milkman and nostalgia. Really enjoying vaping, kicked the old butt in the but and what an awesome feeling.. making my own coils now using ss 316l around 8 to 9 wraps and just enjoying the overall experiance. Thank you for accepting me in this group.. and hope to gets lots more advise and give some too.. thanks!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. Enjoy the vaping ride.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudKnight

Tha


Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. Enjoy the vaping ride.


Thank you @Andre.. and stinky it was! Glad I kicked it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

MadManMason said:


> Hi all...My name is Justin and I have been vaping for about a month now and I've managed to stop smoking cigarettes for about a week.
> I am stoked to join the community as I am really enjoying vaping and have lots to learn.
> I do A/V and Homemation by day and online gaming by night. Or sum thing like that.
> Looking forward to getting to know everybody here.



Hello and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

CloudKnight said:


> Hi everyone.. ok I was asked to introduce myself so here it goes.. I am vaping now for about 3 months and found the experiance very exciting but also very scary at the same time. I did not even know what VG/PG was.. I thought ejuice was just ejuice.. and I have learnt the hardway using cheap ejuices from any dingy cheap supplier.. I was using the SMOK Plus One Kit as my first starter kit.
> 
> Well I have learnt from then, moving on slowly and still learning. The SMOK kit lasted me 2 weeks and I upgraded after much research, I am now vaping on the iJoy RDTA 200w box mod and im totally nuts about the joose e liqz range especially the SNLV (wow its divine).. but then again havent ventured out too much on other ejuice brands besides milkman and nostalgia. Really enjoying vaping, kicked the old butt in the but and what an awesome feeling.. making my own coils now using ss 316l around 8 to 9 wraps and just enjoying the overall experiance. Thank you for accepting me in this group.. and hope to gets lots more advise and give some too.. thanks!



Hello and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice

CloudKnight said:


> Hi everyone.. ok I was asked to introduce myself so here it goes.. I am vaping now for about 3 months and found the experiance very exciting but also very scary at the same time. I did not even know what VG/PG was.. I thought ejuice was just ejuice.. and I have learnt the hardway using cheap ejuices from any dingy cheap supplier.. I was using the SMOK Plus One Kit as my first starter kit.
> 
> Well I have learnt from then, moving on slowly and still learning. The SMOK kit lasted me 2 weeks and I upgraded after much research, I am now vaping on the iJoy RDTA 200w box mod and im totally nuts about the joose e liqz range especially the SNLV (wow its divine).. but then again havent ventured out too much on other ejuice brands besides milkman and nostalgia. Really enjoying vaping, kicked the old butt in the but and what an awesome feeling.. making my own coils now using ss 316l around 8 to 9 wraps and just enjoying the overall experiance. Thank you for accepting me in this group.. and hope to gets lots more advise and give some too.. thanks!


Most welcome @CloudKnight , we look forward to your contributions. Good luck on your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudKnight

The_Ice said:


> Most welcome @CloudKnight , we look forward to your contributions. Good luck on your vaping journey



Thank You @The_Ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gypsy

Hallo everyone. My name is Yolanda, and I am vaping now for a year and 3 months. I absolutely love, love, love vaping. I used to smoke for 21 years. If i think back now, I think that the worst think now was the smell on myself and the dogshit taste that stays in your mouth after smoking. The guy from the vape shop calls me one of the most discusting vapors he's ever met.Not because I am dirty or everything. At one stage I only had one vapor and it got seviced once a week. AND because I LIKE, LIKE, LIKE to vape, I got new cotton and a new coil everytime. So Hi....this is me and I love to vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Gypsy said:


> Hallo everyone. My name is Yolanda, and I am vaping now for a year and 3 months. I absolutely love, love, love vaping. I used to smoke for 21 years. If i think back now, I think that the worst think now was the smell on myself and the dogshit taste that stays in your mouth after smoking. The guy from the vape shop calls me one of the most discusting vapors he's ever met.Not because I am dirty or everything. At one stage I only had one vapor and it got seviced once a week. AND because I LIKE, LIKE, LIKE to vape, I got new cotton and a new coil everytime. So Hi....this is me and I love to vape


 
Hello @Gypsy and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome @Gypsy sounds like you found the right forum. We all love to vape and love the peeps who do so. What juices do you like and what is the vape setup you use?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gypsy

The_Ice said:


> Welcome @Gypsy sounds like you found the right forum. We all love to vape and love the peeps who do so. What juices do you like and what is the vape setup you use?




Hi I am crazy in Love with:
*Skyblue:*
Rye4
Happy Holidays
Ambrosia
Blood moon
*Voodoo:*
Jack the ripper - ultimate favorite
Devil's Breath
*Opus:*
Banana Milkshake
We got a small vape shop in our small town. But these are the ones that I really like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gypsy

Oh and Nom du Plum nr 3

I have

a Cloupor OBS Ace 
a kanger tech with a tornado tank
a eleaf with a OBS cruis tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Wow @Gypsy ! You've acquired a good amount of gear and tasted a few juices then in 3 months!

Welcome to the forums! Look forward to hearing more about your journey!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gypsy

Thank you @Stosta but it is 1 year and 3 months

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome 
@CloudKnight 
@Gypsy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudKnight

Willyza said:


> Welcome
> @CloudKnight
> @Gypsy



Thank You @Willyza

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheBadMadMan

Recent inductee checking in...
Running with an Asmodus Minikin Boost 155w paired with a Smok Big Baby Beast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

TheBadMadMan said:


> Recent inductee checking in...
> Running with an Asmodus Minikin Boost 155w paired with a Smok Big Baby Beast.


Looks great @TheBadMadMan !! And welcome to the forums!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice

...No one knows what it's like, to be @TheBadMadMan , to be @thesadmadman....
behind blue eyes

Welcome to the forum! looks like you have some nice gear there.
Please don't forget to upload an avatar.
Good luck on your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Hello @TheBadMadMan and welcome to the forum. Nice rig you got there... Sporting my favorite tank!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the new members!

Make yourself at home and feel free to ask questions as you go along.
We are very lucky to have many helpful and experienced vapers here

Wishing you a super stay here!

@MadManMason 
@CloudKnight 
@Gypsy 
@TheBadMadMan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudKnight

Silver said:


> Welcome to all the new members!
> 
> Make yourself at home and feel free to ask questions as you go along.
> We are very lucky to have many helpful and experienced vapers here
> 
> Wishing you a super stay here!
> 
> @MadManMason
> @CloudKnight
> @Gypsy
> @TheBadMadMan
> 
> View attachment 84650


Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Geldart39

Hey everyone. My name is Paul and I've been vaping for just under a month now and loving it so far. Been a smoker for about 9 years and haven't had a smoke for the past week and not looking at going back. My favourite liquid so far, in my short time, has to be NCV Trinity. I am currently vaping on a Eleaf Istick Pico with a melo 3 tank and enjoying it. Looking forward to learning a ton of tips and tricks and getting to know everyone here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Geldart39 said:


> Hey everyone. My name is Paul and I've been vaping for just under a month now and loving it so far. Been a smoker for about 9 years and haven't had a smoke for the past week and not looking at going back. My favourite liquid so far, in my short time, has to be NCV Trinity. I am currently vaping on a Eleaf Istick Pico with a melo 3 tank and enjoying it. Looking forward to learning a ton of tips and tricks and getting to know everyone here.



Welcome to the forum @Geldart39 
Congrats on the week of being smoke free! Great achievement. Thats the hardest part!
Wishing you all the best with your vaping journey going forward
Feel free to ask questions as you go along and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Geldart39 said:


> Hey everyone. My name is Paul and I've been vaping for just under a month now and loving it so far. Been a smoker for about 9 years and haven't had a smoke for the past week and not looking at going back. My favourite liquid so far, in my short time, has to be NCV Trinity. I am currently vaping on a Eleaf Istick Pico with a melo 3 tank and enjoying it. Looking forward to learning a ton of tips and tricks and getting to know everyone here.



Hello @Geldart39 and welcome to the forum. Well done on quitting smoking. That's a huge accomplishment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waytham

Stroodlepuff said:


> *All newbies*:
> 
> Firstly welcome . Please introduce yourselves and tell us a little about where you come from here. To do that just click on the last page number above and start typing in the "Write your reply" box at the bottom of that page.
> This thread is compulsory reading:
> What to expect on your vaping journey
> The following threads will help you a lot in understanding when browsing the forum:
> E-cig quick start guide
> What are electronic cigarettes
> For all those questions about the health aspects of electronic cigarettes:
> Health related facts about electronic cigarettes
> 
> [rsvp=24]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]


hi i am Mathew but my friends call me Matt or Matty.
I had been on and off vaping for about 2 or 3 years but as of now i haven't fallen back to smoking for about 8 months i think since i found my favorite style of vaping. don't see myself as a smoker in the future anymore. i have smoked a stinky here and there but not even close to how much i used to smoke.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver

Waytham said:


> hi i am Mathew but my friends call me Matt or Matty.
> I had been on and off vaping for about 2 or 3 years but as of now i haven't fallen back to smoking for about 8 months i think since i found my favorite style of vaping. don't see myself as a smoker in the future anymore. i have smoked a stinky here and there but not even close to how much i used to smoke.



Welcome to the forum @Waytham 
Thanks for the intro.
Congrats on the 8 months - great stuff!
Wishing you all the best from here on.
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs

Hey Guys.  

I am 21 and studying in Potchefstroom. I was never a smoker but I started vaping because I enjoy the technical side of it all. It did however stop me using hubblies if that's a bonus.  All the gadgets and information about different wires, batteries, coil builds, juice ingredients and new kit just tickles my brain and I enjoy it. I haven't been vaping too long now but there isn't much I have not yet done my research on. 

I enjoy helping people get off stinkies by using all the built up knowledge about vaping I have gathered and pointing them in the right direction. Speaking of helping, I am always up for a chat on anything vaping including mechs, safety and what equipment to use for certain purposes so keep me in mind. 

I love to build coils and with the right equipment I can put some fairly exotic coils together. Just a shame buying all the different wire costs a fortune. 

But anyway, it's nice to be part of such an awesome community. Have a nice day guys!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Mr_Puffs 
You are roght, vaping is filled with lots of interesting technicalities!
Happy vaping and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza

Welcome and enjoy your stay @Mr_Puffs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs

Willyza said:


> Welcome and enjoy your stay @Mr_Puffs


Thanks!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome to the forum @Geldart39, @Waytham and @Mr_Puffs. There is lots of relevant info on here. And as you'll discover, even more people that are willing and able to help/discuss/debate/inform. Enjoy the ride and feel absolutely free and at home

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Waytham said:


> hi i am Mathew but my friends call me Matt or Matty.
> I had been on and off vaping for about 2 or 3 years but as of now i haven't fallen back to smoking for about 8 months i think since i found my favorite style of vaping. don't see myself as a smoker in the future anymore. i have smoked a stinky here and there but not even close to how much i used to smoke.



Hello @Waytham and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Mr_Puffs said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> I am 21 and studying in Potchefstroom. I was never a smoker but I started vaping because I enjoy the technical side of it all. It did however stop me using hubblies if that's a bonus.  All the gadgets and information about different wires, batteries, coil builds, juice ingredients and new kit just tickles my brain and I enjoy it. I haven't been vaping too long now but there isn't much I have not yet done my research on.
> 
> I enjoy helping people get off stinkies by using all the built up knowledge about vaping I have gathered and pointing them in the right direction. Speaking of helping, I am always up for a chat on anything vaping including mechs, safety and what equipment to use for certain purposes so keep me in mind.
> 
> I love to build coils and with the right equipment I can put some fairly exotic coils together. Just a shame buying all the different wire costs a fortune.
> 
> But anyway, it's nice to be part of such an awesome community. Have a nice day guys!



Hello @Mr_Puffs and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison

Mr_Puffs said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> I am 21 and studying in Potchefstroom. I was never a smoker but I started vaping because I enjoy the technical side of it all. It did however stop me using hubblies if that's a bonus.  All the gadgets and information about different wires, batteries, coil builds, juice ingredients and new kit just tickles my brain and I enjoy it. I haven't been vaping too long now but there isn't much I have not yet done my research on.
> 
> I enjoy helping people get off stinkies by using all the built up knowledge about vaping I have gathered and pointing them in the right direction. Speaking of helping, I am always up for a chat on anything vaping including mechs, safety and what equipment to use for certain purposes so keep me in mind.
> 
> I love to build coils and with the right equipment I can put some fairly exotic coils together. Just a shame buying all the different wire costs a fortune.
> 
> But anyway, it's nice to be part of such an awesome community. Have a nice day guys!


Welcome to the forum @Mr_Puffs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr_Puffs

Thanks a lot @Bunnypoison, @Amir and @The_Ice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Apollo

Whaddup!

my name is Berné, but my friends call me Berné

I'm 27, been on the stinkies since 2004, left that crap late 2014. initially joined the whole twisp craze but I eventually saw the light and got myself a few decent mods, tanks and RDA's

Currently I'm really digging my Smok Alien and the TFV8, I can't get enough of cosmic fog's Chewberry and Baie Creme, but I support our local okes as much as I possibly can!

I am scared shitless of Mech mods, bees, and chickens, I also believe meat is murder... Tasty murder.

I haven't fallen off the wagon yet, I've been on it completely, I have just been sitting on the back dragging my feet through the sand as it goes along.

I really enjoy vaping even though all my friends say that it will give me cervical cancer (I'm a man)

I'm looking forward to being a part of the ecigssa community!

Church

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## The_Ice

Berne van Rooyen said:


> Whaddup!
> 
> my name is Berné, but my friends call me Berné
> 
> I'm 27, been on the stinkies since 2004, left that crap late 2014. initially joined the whole twisp craze but I eventually saw the light and got myself a few decent mods, tanks and RDA's
> 
> Currently I'm really digging my Smok Alien and the TFV8, I can't get enough of cosmic fog's Chewberry and Baie Creme, but I support our local okes as much as I possibly can!
> 
> I am scared shitless of Mech mods, bees, and chickens, I also believe meat is murder... Tasty murder.
> 
> I haven't fallen off the wagon yet, I've been on it completely, I have just been sitting on the back dragging my feet through the sand as it goes along.
> 
> I really enjoy vaping even though all my friends say that it will give me cervical cancer (I'm a man)
> 
> I'm looking forward to being a part of the ecigssa community!
> 
> Church


Welcome @Berne van Rooyen. Nice intro. Enjoy the forum with reckless abandon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Berne van Rooyen said:


> Whaddup!
> 
> my name is Berné, but my friends call me Berné
> 
> I'm 27, been on the stinkies since 2004, left that crap late 2014. initially joined the whole twisp craze but I eventually saw the light and got myself a few decent mods, tanks and RDA's
> 
> Currently I'm really digging my Smok Alien and the TFV8, I can't get enough of cosmic fog's Chewberry and Baie Creme, but I support our local okes as much as I possibly can!
> 
> I am scared shitless of Mech mods, bees, and chickens, I also believe meat is murder... Tasty murder.
> 
> I haven't fallen off the wagon yet, I've been on it completely, I have just been sitting on the back dragging my feet through the sand as it goes along.
> 
> I really enjoy vaping even though all my friends say that it will give me cervical cancer (I'm a man)
> 
> I'm looking forward to being a part of the ecigssa community!
> 
> Church



Hello @Berne van Rooyen and welcome to the forum. Highly entertaining intro

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Berne van Rooyen said:


> Whaddup!
> 
> my name is Berné, but my friends call me Berné
> 
> I'm 27, been on the stinkies since 2004, left that crap late 2014. initially joined the whole twisp craze but I eventually saw the light and got myself a few decent mods, tanks and RDA's
> 
> Currently I'm really digging my Smok Alien and the TFV8, I can't get enough of cosmic fog's Chewberry and Baie Creme, but I support our local okes as much as I possibly can!
> 
> I am scared shitless of Mech mods, bees, and chickens, I also believe meat is murder... Tasty murder.
> 
> I haven't fallen off the wagon yet, I've been on it completely, I have just been sitting on the back dragging my feet through the sand as it goes along.
> 
> I really enjoy vaping even though all my friends say that it will give me cervical cancer (I'm a man)
> 
> I'm looking forward to being a part of the ecigssa community!
> 
> Church



What an intro!! Welcome @Berne van Rooyen!! Welcome, watch out, you will need to move some things around in your Schedule as this place will take up all your time (in a great way)
yeah the Cervical C thing seems to be the Go-To thing non Vapers say to me, I have a colleague who maintains I will get it, Even after explaining the gender specifics to him... Some people just like regurgitating what they hear, funny thing is he always says it while puffing away on a stinky.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bralme

howzit guys. My name is brett. I work for AlleyCat Vapes. I've been vaping ever since I started selling the devices. I started last year June/July. I started with a Joyetech aIo Ego and a Kangertech Dripbox. Then last year September I bought myself a Snow Wolf TC 218 with a Limitless XL. Loving it. Loving the Vaping Community and especially loving help people get off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome @Bralme nice setup. Will be interesting to hear your thoughts and inputs regarding new devices and attys. Have great time enjoying the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bralme

The_Ice said:


> Welcome @Bralme nice setup. Will be interesting to hear your thoughts and inputs regarding new devices and attys. Have great time enjoying the forum


 Thanks for the welcome. Look forward to adding my personal opinion to questions and new mods and all that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faghree

Hello Everyone,

The name is Faghree, but you guys can call me fudge easier to pronounce.
I have been reading most of the content in the threads so have been lurking around for a while lol.

I quit the stinkies last year a week before my birthday, which was in August, I haven't touched a stinkie since.
I got a pico as my first device, and have had about 4 other devices since. Got the rx2/3 , and a buddy gifted his broken
ipv4s to me. Last year in December decided to spoil myself and got a Therion 166. 
I then got an offer for my rx and then bought a Minikin v2.

Well that's my story.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Faghree said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> The name is Faghree, but you guys can call me fudge easier to pronounce.
> I have been reading most of the content in the threads so have been lurking around for a while lol.
> 
> I quit the stinkies last year a week before my birthday, which was in August, I haven't touched a stinkie since.
> I got a pico as my first device, and have had about 4 other devices since. Got the rx2/3 , and a buddy gifted his broken
> ipv4s to me. Last year in December decided to spoil myself and got a Therion 166.
> I then got an offer for my rx and then bought a Minikin v2.
> 
> Well that's my story.


Most welcome to the forum @Faghree. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison

Well done @Berne van Rooyen , you have set a new standard for introductions. Well done on being analog free since 2014 
Way to go @Bralme for spreading the word and getting others off ciggs
@Faghree , most of us lurk before engaging, well done for stepping out of the shadows!
Welcome to all of you guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice

Faghree said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> The name is Faghree, but you guys can call me fudge easier to pronounce.
> I have been reading most of the content in the threads so have been lurking around for a while lol.
> 
> I quit the stinkies last year a week before my birthday, which was in August, I haven't touched a stinkie since.
> I got a pico as my first device, and have had about 4 other devices since. Got the rx2/3 , and a buddy gifted his broken
> ipv4s to me. Last year in December decided to spoil myself and got a Therion 166.
> I then got an offer for my rx and then bought a Minikin v2.
> 
> Well that's my story.


Welcome @Faghree , congrats on leaving the stinkys, and well done for de-lurking.
Please be reminded put up a nice avatar. Looking forward to your contributions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faghree

Thanks Gents will add the avatar just need to find a decent one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Hello @Bralme and @Faghree and welcome to the forum. It's a wonderful place to share your ideas and thoughts with respect to vaping. Congrats on quitting the stinkies... and coming out of the shadows into the light

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Belinda

hi, I'm Belinda. It's about 2 years since I got to know e-cigarette, because I got the job working in a e-cigarette factory. I don't smoke, but I think e-cigarette can be a replacement of tobacco for smokers, and also can be a fun thing with friends or some parties. e-cig or MOD can have big clouds, and some people really good at playing the clouds, that's really a cool thing. This is the reason I get to like e-cig and start to try it. Anyway, I enjoyed in the big clouds even though I can't play with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome @Belinda , nice to see some international members joining. I'm actually not sure if there are many tricksters on this site, but the cloud-chasing knowledge on here is plentiful. Looking forward to your contributions. Remember to be and stay battery-smart


----------



## Bunnypoison

Belinda said:


> hi, I'm Belinda. It's about 2 years since I got to know e-cigarette, because I got the job working in a e-cigarette factory. I don't smoke, but I think e-cigarette can be a replacement of tobacco for smokers, and also can be a fun thing with friends or some parties. e-cig or MOD can have big clouds, and some people really good at playing the clouds, that's really a cool thing. This is the reason I get to like e-cig and start to try it. Anyway, I enjoyed in the big clouds even though I can't play with it.


Welcome @Belinda , wow it's nice to see someone from China. You must have some pretty awesome stories from working in an e-cig factory, I would love to have seen how everything is made. I hope you keep on interacting and you will soon find out what a great community we have here. Fantastic to have you on board


----------



## Amir

Belinda said:


> hi, I'm Belinda. It's about 2 years since I got to know e-cigarette, because I got the job working in a e-cigarette factory. I don't smoke, but I think e-cigarette can be a replacement of tobacco for smokers, and also can be a fun thing with friends or some parties. e-cig or MOD can have big clouds, and some people really good at playing the clouds, that's really a cool thing. This is the reason I get to like e-cig and start to try it. Anyway, I enjoyed in the big clouds even though I can't play with it.



Hello @Belinda and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vitblitz

Howzit, I'm Rob from KZN, my vibe is vaping when im not rock climbing, online gaming -PC and doing Mixed martial arts.

I think the vape industry is awesome, smoking cigs is dead and vape is the future 

I went from an iJust S to the Vaporesso Tarot Nano and just ordered the SMOK V8 Stick, I'm still a noob, but have cha blessed lungs  Aweh.

I like to review flavours, and support local brands.

Peace, vape away \m/ >.< \m/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Vitblitz said:


> Howzit, I'm Rob from KZN, my vibe is vaping when im not rock climbing, online gaming -PC and doing Mixed martial arts.
> 
> I think the vape industry is awesome, smoking cigs is dead and vape is the future
> 
> I went from an iJust S to the Vaporesso Tarot Nano and just ordered the SMOK V8 Stick, I'm still a noob, but have cha blessed lunds  Aweh.
> 
> I like to review flavours, and support local brands.
> 
> Peace, vape away \m/ >.< \m/


Welcome Rob!

Always nice to see another KZN vaper on the forums!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vitblitz

Stosta said:


> Welcome Rob!
> 
> Always nice to see another KZN vaper on the forums!


 
Awesome, thanks for the welcome! Yea im from Maritzburah

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome @Vitblitz Glad to have you with us. No worries about being a noob, after youv'e read all the forum, you'll know (almost) everything

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Vitblitz said:


> Howzit, I'm Rob from KZN, my vibe is vaping when im not rock climbing, online gaming -PC and doing Mixed martial arts.
> 
> I think the vape industry is awesome, smoking cigs is dead and vape is the future
> 
> I went from an iJust S to the Vaporesso Tarot Nano and just ordered the SMOK V8 Stick, I'm still a noob, but have cha blessed lunds  Aweh.
> 
> I like to review flavours, and support local brands.
> 
> Peace, vape away \m/ >.< \m/



Hi @Vitblitz and welcome to the forum... Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## xRuan

Vitblitz said:


> Howzit, I'm Rob from KZN, my vibe is vaping when im not rock climbing, online gaming -PC and doing Mixed martial arts.
> 
> I think the vape industry is awesome, smoking cigs is dead and vape is the future
> 
> I went from an iJust S to the Vaporesso Tarot Nano and just ordered the SMOK V8 Stick, I'm still a noob, but have cha blessed lunds  Aweh.
> 
> I like to review flavours, and support local brands.
> 
> Peace, vape away \m/ >.< \m/



Welcome brudda, nice to see some more gamers here  You might enjoy the new Tekken VR thats coming out in 2022, where you can put your MMA skills to the test

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vitblitz

xRuan said:


> Welcome brudda, nice to see some more gamers here  You might enjoy the new Tekken VR thats coming out in 2022, where you can put your MMA skills to the test


Hahahahah yea yea yea I like it! Tekken VR thats coming out in 2022 SOunds crazy cool!

Atm BF1 is taking all my time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vitblitz

Amir said:


> Hi @Vitblitz and welcome to the forum... Enjoy


Thanks bro


----------



## Vitblitz

The_Ice said:


> Welcome @Vitblitz Glad to have you with us. No worries about being a noob, after youv'e read all the forum, you'll know (almost) everything


I must say, it has been a crash course in vaping, as I last I heard of it was twisp 

Still so keen to learn how to build and mod etc.


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Vitblitz 

Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place.


----------



## Aptorian

Hi guys,

So it seems introductions are the first thing to get done!

Life long smoker looking to trade in the devil for the 'devil's daughter'/lesser of two evils!

I've tried the whole vaping thing before (limited to TWISP - The cigar size/style of things), it never really worked out - Mainly because the of the crappy battery life.

So i would love some input and advice from you guys before I go and blow a load of cash. I have been looking at some of the intro posts.

My need/requirements are:
1. Battery life!
2. Ease of use
3. Well priced
4. Good prices on parts
5. Parts that last
6. Needs to keep me off cigs!

I'm not to bothered by the size of the unit, as long as the battery last and it has enough power to keep me going.

Here are 3 units that I'm looking at (I would love your input!), someone is selling them:

1.Limitless Lux + 2 Sets of iJoy 26650 & 18650 adapters + Limitless Plus RDTA + Eleaf Lemo 3, 2 sets of iJoy 26650 4200mah Batteries

2. Twisp Vega
https://www.twisp.co.za/devices/vega/vega-vega-starter-pack

3. Wismec Reuleaux RX200S, The Troll V2 RDA Black 25mm
http://www.wismec.com/product/reuleaux-rx200s/
http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wotofo-troll-v2-25mm-rda-930?category=92

Let me know if you think any of this will work for me!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bralme

I would say look at ijoy maxo (4 batteries) and mage rta

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Aptorian said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So it seems introductions are the first thing to get done!
> 
> Life long smoker looking to trade in the devil for the 'devil's daughter'/lesser of two evils!
> 
> I've tried the whole vaping thing before (limited to TWISP - The cigar size/style of things), it never really worked out - Mainly because the of the crappy battery life.
> 
> So i would love some input and advice from you guys before I go and blow a load of cash. I have been looking at some of the intro posts.
> 
> My need/requirements are:
> 1. Battery life!
> 2. Ease of use
> 3. Well priced
> 4. Good prices on parts
> 5. Parts that last
> 6. Needs to keep me off cigs!
> 
> I'm not to bothered by the size of the unit, as long as the battery last and it has enough power to keep me going.
> 
> Here are 3 units that I'm looking at (I would love your input!), someone is selling them:
> 
> 1.Limitless Lux + 2 Sets of iJoy 26650 & 18650 adapters + Limitless Plus RDTA + Eleaf Lemo 3, 2 sets of iJoy 26650 4200mah Batteries
> 
> 2. Twisp Vega
> https://www.twisp.co.za/devices/vega/vega-vega-starter-pack
> 
> 3. Wismec Reuleaux RX200S, The Troll V2 RDA Black 25mm
> http://www.wismec.com/product/reuleaux-rx200s/
> http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wotofo-troll-v2-25mm-rda-930?category=92
> 
> Let me know if you think any of this will work for me!



Hello @Aptorian and welcome to the forum... I'm pretty sure that all the answers you're looking for will come to you thick and fast because the options are endless. In my opinion though, I would highly advise a much simpler approach to vaping at first until you find your groove. That being said, I tend to recommend the PICO mod with an extra 18650 battery and a baby beast tank with the smaller coil options. This set up will allow room for adaptation as well as growth in a sense that its easy to fill when you're low on juice, batteries are easily replaceable, various pre-built coil sizes different styles of vaping (from conservative juice consumption to cloud chucking).

Either way, good luck with it bro

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michiel Krüger

Hi im Michiel Krüger, Started vaping about 6months ago...
Current setup is a Wismec RX200s & a Smok Cloud Beast also running a noisy cricket with a iJust S tank that i like to modify to my liking hehe...

Lekka to be here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Michiel Krüger said:


> Hi im Michiel Krüger, Started vaping about 6months ago...
> Current setup is a Wismec RX200s & a Smok Cloud Beast also running a noisy cricket with a iJust S tank that i like to modify to my liking hehe...
> 
> Lekka to be here.



Hi @Michiel Krüger and welcome to the forum... Lekka to have you here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scotch

Hi All,

Name's Scotch (it's a nickname) from Curry's Post in the KZN Midlands.

Have read many of the threads here and I'm amazed at the astoundingly helpful community and the valuable advice and info generously shared.

I'd like to tap into that generosity and humbly ask for advice. I'm a failed vaper - been on and off since about 2009 - but determined to try again. (Mods, if my questions should be on Ask Vape Veteran forum or elsewhere, I apologise).

Still smoking about 8-10 cigs a day, with occasional vaping on a Justfog C14. Prior to that have tried other pen-type e-cigs, starting, I think, with something called the M201 Kit, then disposables, plus a few others.

I'm ancient and have smoked for years, so am addicted to nicotine (don't have a problem with that) but hate the effects of smoke and poisons in my lungs. Also means I'm a mouth to lung smoker.

Anyway, after reading many of the threads here, now have a shiny new 4ml Eleaf Pico Mini 75w Kit, LG HG2 battery, plus spare Vaporesson cCell 0.6ohm coils.

It's so different from anything I've tried before that I feel totally intimidated. I'd greatly appreciate any advice on charging the battery for the first time, how to prime the wicks, recommended wattage and juice.

Not concerned about big clouds, just want some satisfying flavour and a throat hit that's not too harsh.

I have the following juices, bought over a period of time: Twisp Toasted and Twisp Cherry, both pure VG, 18mg; 1 x Liqua Berry Mix, VG and PG (50%?), 18mg; 1 x Vape Elixir Incognito, 70 VG / 30 PG, 12mg; 1 x AraMax Apple, 50/50, 3mg.

From what I've read, it sounds like I should opt for lower nic strength plus higher VG levels for max smoothness and flavour. None of the juices above satisfy these criteria. I guess I could do some mixing, but this could produce some odd flavours.

Apologies for the ramble, but I'm encouraged by the helpful folk here to stick my neck out.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Scotch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Name's Scotch (it's a nickname) from Curry's Post in the KZN Midlands.
> 
> Have read many of the threads here and I'm amazed at the astoundingly helpful community and the valuable advice and info generously shared.
> 
> I'd like to tap into that generosity and humbly ask for advice. I'm a failed vaper - been on and off since about 2009 - but determined to try again. (Mods, if my questions should be on Ask Vape Veteran forum or elsewhere, I apologise).
> 
> Still smoking about 8-10 cigs a day, with occasional vaping on a Justfog C14. Prior to that have tried other pen-type e-cigs, starting, I think, with something called the M201 Kit, then disposables, plus a few others.
> 
> I'm ancient and have smoked for years, so am addicted to nicotine (don't have a problem with that) but hate the effects of smoke and poisons in my lungs. Also means I'm a mouth to lung smoker.
> 
> Anyway, after reading many of the threads here, now have a shiny new 4ml Eleaf Pico Mini 75w Kit, LG HG2 battery, plus spare Vaporesson cCell 0.6ohm coils.
> 
> It's so different from anything I've tried before that I feel totally intimidated. I'd greatly appreciate any advice on charging the battery for the first time, how to prime the wicks, recommended wattage and juice.
> 
> Not concerned about big clouds, just want some satisfying flavour and a throat hit that's not too harsh.
> 
> I have the following juices, bought over a period of time: Twisp Toasted and Twisp Cherry, both pure VG, 18mg; 1 x Liqua Berry Mix, VG and PG (50%?), 18mg; 1 x Vape Elixir Incognito, 70 VG / 30 PG, 12mg; 1 x AraMax Apple, 50/50, 3mg.
> 
> From what I've read, it sounds like I should opt for lower nic strength plus higher VG levels for max smoothness and flavour. None of the juices above satisfy these criteria. I guess I could do some mixing, but this could produce some odd flavours.
> 
> Apologies for the ramble, but I'm encouraged by the helpful folk here to stick my neck out.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Scotch! Well done on the new kit!

It can be intimidating at first, I felt that way too! Start with the 3mg juice in the pico, anything above 6mg in it is going to give you LOTS of nicotine, 

Charging the battery is as easy as plugging your device in, and it will tell you when its full. Again I remember frantically getting hold of @Rob Fisher when I started because the battery charging happens at different rates, so it filled up 90% really fast, and the last 10 took so long I thought it would explode! It is completely normal!

Feel free to ask more questions if you have them, its part of the process and what we're here for! Just tag me in your post so I dont miss it


----------



## Stosta

Scotch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Name's Scotch (it's a nickname) from Curry's Post in the KZN Midlands.
> 
> Have read many of the threads here and I'm amazed at the astoundingly helpful community and the valuable advice and info generously shared.
> 
> I'd like to tap into that generosity and humbly ask for advice. I'm a failed vaper - been on and off since about 2009 - but determined to try again. (Mods, if my questions should be on Ask Vape Veteran forum or elsewhere, I apologise).
> 
> Still smoking about 8-10 cigs a day, with occasional vaping on a Justfog C14. Prior to that have tried other pen-type e-cigs, starting, I think, with something called the M201 Kit, then disposables, plus a few others.
> 
> I'm ancient and have smoked for years, so am addicted to nicotine (don't have a problem with that) but hate the effects of smoke and poisons in my lungs. Also means I'm a mouth to lung smoker.
> 
> Anyway, after reading many of the threads here, now have a shiny new 4ml Eleaf Pico Mini 75w Kit, LG HG2 battery, plus spare Vaporesson cCell 0.6ohm coils.
> 
> It's so different from anything I've tried before that I feel totally intimidated. I'd greatly appreciate any advice on charging the battery for the first time, how to prime the wicks, recommended wattage and juice.
> 
> Not concerned about big clouds, just want some satisfying flavour and a throat hit that's not too harsh.
> 
> I have the following juices, bought over a period of time: Twisp Toasted and Twisp Cherry, both pure VG, 18mg; 1 x Liqua Berry Mix, VG and PG (50%?), 18mg; 1 x Vape Elixir Incognito, 70 VG / 30 PG, 12mg; 1 x AraMax Apple, 50/50, 3mg.
> 
> From what I've read, it sounds like I should opt for lower nic strength plus higher VG levels for max smoothness and flavour. None of the juices above satisfy these criteria. I guess I could do some mixing, but this could produce some odd flavours.
> 
> Apologies for the ramble, but I'm encouraged by the helpful folk here to stick my neck out.
> 
> Thank you.


Oh! And start at 25w and work your way up to a comfortable level. On that setup mine is about 30.

Priming the coil is just about making sure the cotton is wet, I dont think the ones you have are ceramic? Those requirr a little more priming attention.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tanja

Hi everyone... my name is Tanja and I'm an alcoholic... oops... sorry... wrong forum! Hahaha

I've got a very basic setup... kangertech subox mini c ... with a nano tank... 

I'm just here for the juice...

I love vaping on different juices all the time... love having variety... I love specials!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Tanja said:


> Hi everyone... my name is Tanja and I'm an alcoholic... oops... sorry... wrong forum! Hahaha
> 
> I've got a very basic setup... kangertech subox mini c ... with a nano tank...
> 
> I'm just here for the juice...
> 
> I love vaping on different juices all the time... love having variety... I love specials!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Tanja hope you enjoy your stay with us.
We are a close community and always ready to help in any way possible.

How long have you been vaping for Tanja and what is your favourite type of flavour frofiles ie- fruit, bakery,menthol, dessert etc...


----------



## Tanja

Clouds4Days said:


> Welcome to the forum @Tanja hope you enjoy your stay with us.
> We are a close community and always ready to help in any way possible.
> 
> How long have you been vaping for Tanja and what is your favourite type of flavour frofiles ie- fruit, bakery,menthol, dessert etc...


I love dessert flavors and coffee... anything nutty... some fruity ones to
Favorites include Blends peanut brittle... Paulies coffee cake... Nostalgia Lustre... world wonders colossus... I like the Revolution vape range... so many actually... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Tanja said:


> I love dessert flavors and coffee... anything nutty... some fruity ones to
> Favorites include Blends peanut brittle... Paulies coffee cake... Nostalgia Lustre... world wonders colossus... I like the Revolution vape range... so many actually...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Nice, those are some good quality juices right there. Paulies Pistachio ice cream is also a crowed favourite and if you ever get a chance (they sell out fast) try out E liquids Project special reserve, that stuffs nom.

What device is your daily driver @Tanja ?


----------



## Tanja

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice, those are some good quality juices right there. Paulies Pistachio ice cream is also a crowed favourite and if you ever get a chance (they sell out fast) try out E liquids Project special reserve, that stuffs nom.
> 
> What device is your daily driver @Tanja ?


Oh yes... love the pistachio as well! Ooohhhhh... OK... will try that out too thanks... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scotch

Stosta said:


> Oh! And start at 25w and work your way up to a comfortable level. On that setup mine is about 30.
> 
> Priming the coil is just about making sure the cotton is wet, I dont think the ones you have are ceramic? Those requirr a little more priming attention.


Thanks, appreciate the encouragement and advice. Will definitely start with the 3mg juice and 25w setting. Just need to explore and find my way around all those buttons and settings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FatManK

Hi everyone

Got into vaping a few days ago, purchased an iJust 2 Kit

I prefer coffee juices, but as I try more I hope to find other tastes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Scotch said:


> Thanks, appreciate the encouragement and advice. Will definitely start with the 3mg juice and 25w setting. Just need to explore and find my way around all those buttons and settings.


Awesome! Let us know how it goes, and dont be shy to ask questions because it is confusing at first! Send me a PM if you want a wider choice of lower nic juice, I have so much juice at home and can get it to your neck of the woods fairly easily!


----------



## Stosta

FatManK said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got into vaping a few days ago, purchased an iJust 2 Kit
> 
> I prefer coffee juices, but as I try more I hope to find other tastes



Welcome @FatManK !

I personally have yet to find a coffee juice I can vape all day! Which one in particular are you using?


----------



## Stosta

Tanja said:


> Hi everyone... my name is Tanja and I'm an alcoholic... oops... sorry... wrong forum! Hahaha
> 
> I've got a very basic setup... kangertech subox mini c ... with a nano tank...
> 
> I'm just here for the juice...
> 
> I love vaping on different juices all the time... love having variety... I love specials!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Welcom Tanya!

That is actually a great piece of kit! The first subox was my first subohm vape and a year and a bit down the line, after spending a lot of money on new setups, its still my favourite!

Looks like you have a sweet tooth enjoying the juices that you do! I also love having a variety, and specials too!!


----------



## Tanja

Hello hello... yes... I most definitely have a sweet tooth! So any suggestions on new juices to try out would be greatly appreciated! And if on special even better! Hahaha

And wow... reading everything on here about DIY... mech mods... re-wicking etc etc etc is leaving me speechless... I feel like a complete blonde... I just fill up with juice and off I go... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice

Wow, you drive 2 days straight, and a whole bunch of new members join 

Great stuff joining and introducing yourselves @Aptorian @Scotch @Tanja @FatManK 

You're all in the right place. Here you'll find juice/device/building/battery/coil advice so fast it'll make your heads spin. 

General tips: 
1. you can double the battery life of almost any device by getting an external charger and another set of batteries. 
2. Juice can taste a lot better or worse depending on your coil, Atty and wattage. 
3. Diy is a $saver if you have the time to learn
4. ALWAYS BE BATTERY SAFE. ask ask ask, you'll save yourself and the vaping community a lot of trouble. If your unsure about anything just ask. 
5. Please upload an avatar if you haven't already, the default avatar just brings everyone down

Enjoy the forum and good luck with your vaping journeys!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Aptorian said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So it seems introductions are the first thing to get done!
> 
> Life long smoker looking to trade in the devil for the 'devil's daughter'/lesser of two evils!
> 
> I've tried the whole vaping thing before (limited to TWISP - The cigar size/style of things), it never really worked out - Mainly because the of the crappy battery life.
> 
> So i would love some input and advice from you guys before I go and blow a load of cash. I have been looking at some of the intro posts.
> 
> My need/requirements are:
> 1. Battery life!
> 2. Ease of use
> 3. Well priced
> 4. Good prices on parts
> 5. Parts that last
> 6. Needs to keep me off cigs!
> 
> I'm not to bothered by the size of the unit, as long as the battery last and it has enough power to keep me going.
> 
> Here are 3 units that I'm looking at (I would love your input!), someone is selling them:
> 
> 1.Limitless Lux + 2 Sets of iJoy 26650 & 18650 adapters + Limitless Plus RDTA + Eleaf Lemo 3, 2 sets of iJoy 26650 4200mah Batteries
> 
> 2. Twisp Vega
> https://www.twisp.co.za/devices/vega/vega-vega-starter-pack
> 
> 3. Wismec Reuleaux RX200S, The Troll V2 RDA Black 25mm
> http://www.wismec.com/product/reuleaux-rx200s/
> http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wotofo-troll-v2-25mm-rda-930?category=92
> 
> Let me know if you think any of this will work for me!



Welcome to the foum @Aptorian 
Good to see you doing research before you buy. I dont know the lux or the vega but i have the RX200 which is the predecessor of the RX200S. It has treated me well as a home mod. I find it too big for out and about. If you go for it, try get 6 batteries and keep a spare set of three charged.
All the best with it and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Michiel Krüger said:


> Hi im Michiel Krüger, Started vaping about 6months ago...
> Current setup is a Wismec RX200s & a Smok Cloud Beast also running a noisy cricket with a iJust S tank that i like to modify to my liking hehe...
> 
> Lekka to be here.



Welcome to the forum @Michiel Krüger 
Congrats on the vaping. Nice kit you have. 
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Silver

Scotch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Name's Scotch (it's a nickname) from Curry's Post in the KZN Midlands.
> 
> Have read many of the threads here and I'm amazed at the astoundingly helpful community and the valuable advice and info generously shared.
> 
> I'd like to tap into that generosity and humbly ask for advice. I'm a failed vaper - been on and off since about 2009 - but determined to try again. (Mods, if my questions should be on Ask Vape Veteran forum or elsewhere, I apologise).
> 
> Still smoking about 8-10 cigs a day, with occasional vaping on a Justfog C14. Prior to that have tried other pen-type e-cigs, starting, I think, with something called the M201 Kit, then disposables, plus a few others.
> 
> I'm ancient and have smoked for years, so am addicted to nicotine (don't have a problem with that) but hate the effects of smoke and poisons in my lungs. Also means I'm a mouth to lung smoker.
> 
> Anyway, after reading many of the threads here, now have a shiny new 4ml Eleaf Pico Mini 75w Kit, LG HG2 battery, plus spare Vaporesson cCell 0.6ohm coils.
> 
> It's so different from anything I've tried before that I feel totally intimidated. I'd greatly appreciate any advice on charging the battery for the first time, how to prime the wicks, recommended wattage and juice.
> 
> Not concerned about big clouds, just want some satisfying flavour and a throat hit that's not too harsh.
> 
> I have the following juices, bought over a period of time: Twisp Toasted and Twisp Cherry, both pure VG, 18mg; 1 x Liqua Berry Mix, VG and PG (50%?), 18mg; 1 x Vape Elixir Incognito, 70 VG / 30 PG, 12mg; 1 x AraMax Apple, 50/50, 3mg.
> 
> From what I've read, it sounds like I should opt for lower nic strength plus higher VG levels for max smoothness and flavour. None of the juices above satisfy these criteria. I guess I could do some mixing, but this could produce some odd flavours.
> 
> Apologies for the ramble, but I'm encouraged by the helpful folk here to stick my neck out.
> 
> Thank you.



Welcome to the forum @Scotch 
Congrats on trying vaping again. There are enough gear and juice options nowadays to find something that works for you. 

Regarding battery charging, the best is to get a good quality external charger and have one or two spare batteries you keep charged so when it runs out you just swap it out with a fresh one. A good external charger like a Nitecore i4 or d4 will serve you well in your vapiny journey.

Regarding the priming of coils, the first time you use a coil, take a few puffs without pressing the fire button. This "sucks" some juice into the coil. Then let it stand for a few minutes. And when you start vaping it, use lower power at first for a bit before increasing.

Finding the right juices can be challenging because taste is so subjective. You could mix some of your existing higher strength juices with some plain PG/VG to reduce the strength. Otherwise you need to experiment with juices out there to see what works best for you.

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tanja said:


> Hi everyone... my name is Tanja and I'm an alcoholic... oops... sorry... wrong forum! Hahaha
> 
> I've got a very basic setup... kangertech subox mini c ... with a nano tank...
> 
> I'm just here for the juice...
> 
> I love vaping on different juices all the time... love having variety... I love specials!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Welcome @Tanja 
Congrats on the vaping
I agree, juice variety is one of the best things about vaping
Enjoy it!

Take a look here at some of the juices that were voted on in the 2016 ECIGSSA juice awards:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/
It might give you some further ideas

All the best with your vaping from here on!


----------



## Tanja

Silver said:


> Welcome @Tanja
> Congrats on the vaping
> I agree, juice variety is one of the best things about vaping
> Enjoy it!
> 
> Take a look here at some of the juices that were voted on in the 2016 ECIGSSA juice awards:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/
> It might give you some further ideas
> 
> All the best with your vaping from here on!


Thank you very much! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

FatManK said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got into vaping a few days ago, purchased an iJust 2 Kit
> 
> I prefer coffee juices, but as I try more I hope to find other tastes



Welcome to the forum @FatManK 
Congrats on the vaping. The iJust2 is a great piece of kit
Enjoy your stay. We have a great place here.


----------



## Raindance

Tanja said:


> Hello hello... yes... I most definitely have a sweet tooth! So any suggestions on new juices to try out would be greatly appreciated! And if on special even better! Hahaha
> 
> And wow... reading everything on here about DIY... mech mods... re-wicking etc etc etc is leaving me speechless... I feel like a complete blonde... I just fill up with juice and off I go...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi @Tanja and welcome. Fill up and go is the way we addicts (sometimes) wish we stayed before we took that first step into this rabbit hole. Once the bigger, better, tastier, cloudier, newer, latest, shinier, DIY bug bites, there is no stopping one plunging headlong into a place where vaping becomes a lifestyle. Best part is, few of us would change it for anything else. So come on, take that step, there's always room for one more down here...

Regards


----------



## Tanja

Raindance said:


> Hi @Tanja and welcome. Fill up and go is the way we addicts (sometimes) wish we stayed before we took that first step into this rabbit hole. Once the bigger, better, tastier, cloudier, newer, latest, shinier, DIY bug bites, there is no stopping one plunging headlong into a place where vaping becomes a lifestyle. Best part is, few of us would change it for anything else. So come on, take that step, there's always room for one more down here...
> 
> Regards


Thank you Raindance! I'm way too confused with all these different things... only been vaping about 5 months now... so will see where this journey takes me... for now I will stick to being the consumer and not the scientist... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FatManK

Stosta said:


> Welcome @FatManK !
> 
> I personally have yet to find a coffee juice I can vape all day! Which one in particular are you using?



Since they have a store in durbs I bought this, and compared to some of the other one I tried out. This satisfied me. But I am definitely still a noob so this purely based on taste I am still learning about the mixtures and stuff.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/frappe-100ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

FatManK said:


> Since they have a store in durbs I bought this, and compared to some of the other one I tried out. This satisfied me. But I am definitely still a noob so this purely based on taste I am still learning about the mixtures and stuff.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/frappe-100ml


You should try some Five-O by @Sickboy77 too, that is a great coffee vape and his stuff is around Durban too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## FatManK

Stosta said:


> You should try some Five-O by @Sickboy77 too, that is a great coffee vape and his stuff is around Durban too!



Thanks
Will do, already proving to be a great place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scotch

Stosta said:


> Awesome! Let us know how it goes, and dont be shy to ask questions because it is confusing at first! Send me a PM if you want a wider choice of lower nic juice, I have so much juice at home and can get it to your neck of the woods fairly easily!


First off, thanks for the juice offer, that's very kind of you!

(Not sure if my questions below should be posted as a new thread as don't want you to feel obligated to answer them all).

Anyway, my concern now is whether if I've made a mistake in ordering the Pico 75w and Melo tank without first trying one (unfortunately no supplier nearby).

Should have worked this out, but I'm definitely a mouth-to-lung guy and not sure I'll ever be able to change at this late stage. So I'm pretty sure I should have got a kit that's not sub-ohm. I'm finding the Melo, with 3mg juice, a 0.6 ohm coil and closed down to max is still too "loose" or airy for me.

Tried various wattages, swopped the drip tip for a narrower one from my Justfog clearomizer, changed juice, but still getting very little flavour or satisfaction.

So my dilemma is now this:
1. Stick with the Melo but get some compatible 1.8 ohm coils, use higher nic juices, and turn the watts down. Probably most cost-effective, but might still not work for me.
2. Keep the Melo (in case I ever do get into direct lung vaping) and buy something more suited to MTL that I can use with the Pico. Nautilus Mini seems highly rated, but that's another R500, plus spare coils.

I see there's an Aspire K3 Clearomizer Tank that's described as a Nautilus Mini alternative (R200), takes the Kanthral BVC 1.8 ohm coil - but it has fixed airflow.

(As an aside, what's working best for me right now is my JustFog C14 clearomizer with the wider Melo drip tip plus a filter from a cig in the opening of the mouthpiece - reduces lung hit and some flavour, but it's seriously smooth. If I could replicate that smoothness yet keep the flavour, I'd be happy).

So really need some help and pointers as to where I go from here - Melo with new coils, or a tank that'll fit the Pico but is designed for MTL.

Thanks a stack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scotch

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Scotch
> Congrats on trying vaping again. There are enough gear and juice options nowadays to find something that works for you.
> All the best and let us know how it goes


Thanks so much for the advice, much appreciated. I do have some questions that I posted in a reply to Stotsa a few minutes ago, but not sure how I tag or link to that post. Fantastic to know there are so many people ready to share their experience and knowledge.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Scotch 
Give the Nautilus X a try
Its a great mouth to lung option and my mom uses it and enjoys it
She is an exclusive mouth to lung vaper and likes the Nautilus X a lot.

I bought it for her at Vape King but i think a few other vendors stock it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scotch

Silver said:


> Hi @Scotch
> Give the Nautilus X a try
> Its a great mouth to lung option and my mom uses it and enjoys it
> She is an exclusive mouth to lung vaper and likes the Nautilus X a lot.


Thanks for the quick reply. Found one vendor selling it for R400, so will probably go for it.

If I order a few spare coils, is there any significant difference between the 1.5 ohm that it comes fitted with and the 1.8 ohm?

Thanks, Scotch


----------



## Silver

Scotch said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Found one vendor selling it for R400, so will probably go for it.
> 
> If I order a few spare coils, is there any significant difference between the 1.5 ohm that it comes fitted with and the 1.8 ohm?
> 
> Thanks, Scotch



Not sure @Scotch 
Have only tried the 1.5 ohm coils. Got my mom a pack of 1.5 ohm replacement coils

I doubt there would be a big difference between the two. But I haven't tried the 1.8 ohm coils so I can't say for sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Scotch said:


> First off, thanks for the juice offer, that's very kind of you!
> 
> (Not sure if my questions below should be posted as a new thread as don't want you to feel obligated to answer them all).
> 
> Anyway, my concern now is whether if I've made a mistake in ordering the Pico 75w and Melo tank without first trying one (unfortunately no supplier nearby).
> 
> Should have worked this out, but I'm definitely a mouth-to-lung guy and not sure I'll ever be able to change at this late stage. So I'm pretty sure I should have got a kit that's not sub-ohm. I'm finding the Melo, with 3mg juice, a 0.6 ohm coil and closed down to max is still too "loose" or airy for me.
> 
> Tried various wattages, swopped the drip tip for a narrower one from my Justfog clearomizer, changed juice, but still getting very little flavour or satisfaction.
> 
> So my dilemma is now this:
> 1. Stick with the Melo but get some compatible 1.8 ohm coils, use higher nic juices, and turn the watts down. Probably most cost-effective, but might still not work for me.
> 2. Keep the Melo (in case I ever do get into direct lung vaping) and buy something more suited to MTL that I can use with the Pico. Nautilus Mini seems highly rated, but that's another R500, plus spare coils.
> 
> I see there's an Aspire K3 Clearomizer Tank that's described as a Nautilus Mini alternative (R200), takes the Kanthral BVC 1.8 ohm coil - but it has fixed airflow.
> 
> (As an aside, what's working best for me right now is my JustFog C14 clearomizer with the wider Melo drip tip plus a filter from a cig in the opening of the mouthpiece - reduces lung hit and some flavour, but it's seriously smooth. If I could replicate that smoothness yet keep the flavour, I'd be happy).
> 
> So really need some help and pointers as to where I go from here - Melo with new coils, or a tank that'll fit the Pico but is designed for MTL.
> 
> Thanks a stack.



The Pico is a great kit so I wouldn't stress that you have bought the wrong thing. Moving from something like a Justfog device to the C14 is definitely going to take some getting used to, and I think you'll find that in the end you'll use the Melo more as you get used to it.

I have used the Melo, but it was so many tanks ago that I can't remember the draw on it. I would suggest trying out the higher ohm coils before getting another MTL tank. Good MTL tanks are few and far between. I never tried the Nautilus as I'm too stingy to buy coils and like to build my own, that is why I fell for the Subtank Mini. The beauty of the Subtank is that you can get commercial coils too, but as @Silver suggested, if you want to use commercial coils then think about the Nautilus X. 

It's also nice to have more than one tank option, in case you are tired of a juice, you can just change the tank over instead of emptying out, cleaning, and re-filling a single tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Scotch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Name's Scotch (it's a nickname) from Curry's Post in the KZN Midlands.
> 
> Have read many of the threads here and I'm amazed at the astoundingly helpful community and the valuable advice and info generously shared.
> 
> I'd like to tap into that generosity and humbly ask for advice. I'm a failed vaper - been on and off since about 2009 - but determined to try again. (Mods, if my questions should be on Ask Vape Veteran forum or elsewhere, I apologise).
> 
> Still smoking about 8-10 cigs a day, with occasional vaping on a Justfog C14. Prior to that have tried other pen-type e-cigs, starting, I think, with something called the M201 Kit, then disposables, plus a few others.
> 
> I'm ancient and have smoked for years, so am addicted to nicotine (don't have a problem with that) but hate the effects of smoke and poisons in my lungs. Also means I'm a mouth to lung smoker.
> 
> Anyway, after reading many of the threads here, now have a shiny new 4ml Eleaf Pico Mini 75w Kit, LG HG2 battery, plus spare Vaporesson cCell 0.6ohm coils.
> 
> It's so different from anything I've tried before that I feel totally intimidated. I'd greatly appreciate any advice on charging the battery for the first time, how to prime the wicks, recommended wattage and juice.
> 
> Not concerned about big clouds, just want some satisfying flavour and a throat hit that's not too harsh.
> 
> I have the following juices, bought over a period of time: Twisp Toasted and Twisp Cherry, both pure VG, 18mg; 1 x Liqua Berry Mix, VG and PG (50%?), 18mg; 1 x Vape Elixir Incognito, 70 VG / 30 PG, 12mg; 1 x AraMax Apple, 50/50, 3mg.
> 
> From what I've read, it sounds like I should opt for lower nic strength plus higher VG levels for max smoothness and flavour. None of the juices above satisfy these criteria. I guess I could do some mixing, but this could produce some odd flavours.
> 
> Apologies for the ramble, but I'm encouraged by the helpful folk here to stick my neck out.
> 
> Thank you.




Hello @Scotch and welcome to the forum... I'm gonna jump right into my opinion as I'm having a hard time with detailed typing currently due to the fact that i can only use one hand.

keep the pico and melo tank set up... get a spare battery that u can keep fully charged to swap out when the current battery in use dies off, that way you're able to vape non-stop. use the melo tank as a dedicated subohm tank for 3-6mg nicotine @25-30W, high vg juice direct lung hits.

number next... http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Original-MINI-Aspire-Nautilus-BVC-MINI
just buy it.... 5 clips wont make or break you anyway in the grand scheme of things. i suggest the nautilus mini as i have just recently purchased one and my short version opinion/review... it works like it supposed to. the nautilus tank will sit on the very same pico mod, in place of the melo, at around 15W on the 1.6/1.8ohm coils and your 18-24mg nicotine juices depending on the throat hit you're looking for. its the closest to a real cigarette you're going to get.

as for priming the coils... do nothing... the easiest way to prime a coil, until someone can actually physically show you how to prevent flooding and gurgling. just fill the tank as normal with the new coil and let it sit for 4-8 mins untouched. then take a pull or 2 without pressing the fire button and ensure the airflow is wide open. then adjust the airflow to your desired setting and vape away. dont worry about the clouds... dial in the flavor, throat hit and airflow to get the most out of your vaping style... 

and then....
the clouds....

they will come!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Tanja said:


> Hi everyone... my name is Tanja and I'm an alcoholic... oops... sorry... wrong forum! Hahaha
> 
> I've got a very basic setup... kangertech subox mini c ... with a nano tank...
> 
> I'm just here for the juice...
> 
> I love vaping on different juices all the time... love having variety... I love specials!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hello @Tanja and welcome to the forum... Variety (and alcohol) is the spice of life.... having a basic set up is an integral part of vaping... My K.I.S.S rule... keep it simple stupid...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

FatManK said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got into vaping a few days ago, purchased an iJust 2 Kit
> 
> I prefer coffee juices, but as I try more I hope to find other tastes



Hello @FatManK and welcome to the forum... coffee is awesome... but the possibilities are endless... try frappe tho, im not usually one for vaping coffee but this flavor was awesomely creamy smooth... just like how i like my real signature coffee in the mornings, while welcoming everyone to the forum.


----------



## Amir

Tanja said:


> Thank you Raindance! I'm way too confused with all these different things... only been vaping about 5 months now... so will see where this journey takes me... for now I will stick to being the consumer and not the scientist...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I've built, mixed, wicked, coiled, tinkered and toyed for a very, very long time.... however, my go to set up that's forever in my pocket or hand is the smok alien kit with big baby beast tank... i prefer the commercial for its simplicity/reliability/leak-proof qualities. its just such a no-brainer... and convenient for travelling which i do a lot of...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Not sure @Scotch
> Have only tried the 1.5 ohm coils. Got my mom a pack of 1.5 ohm replacement coils
> 
> I doubt there would be a big difference between the two. But I haven't tried the 1.8 ohm coils so I can't say for sure



I've tried both.... no significant difference. i prefer nautilus mini though cause its a tighter draw (closer to cigarette)... and we all know how cigarette smokers love sucking on something stiff (**,

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## thaabit

Hi
Im Thaabit, been smoking for like 10 yrs or so and been vaping for about 2 yrs, not that much of a newbie with vaping but definitely a newbie to vape forums.
Current regulated devices is a RX200s, RX300, Minikin V1, and Kanger Kbox 200. Unregulated devices is only a Broadside Mech. I must admit that the main reason for me joining is because I sort of need to rip on vendors

LOL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

thaabit said:


> Hi
> Im Thaabit, been smoking for like 10 yrs or so and been vaping for about 2 yrs, not that much of a newbie with vaping but definitely a newbie to vape forums.
> Current regulated devices is a RX200s, RX300, Minikin V1, and Kanger Kbox 200. Unregulated devices is only a Broadside Mech. I must admit that the main reason for me joining is because I sort of need to rip on vendors
> 
> LOL


Most welcome to the forum. Rip away and stay!


----------



## Aptorian

Amir said:


> Hello @Aptorian and welcome to the forum... I'm pretty sure that all the answers you're looking for will come to you thick and fast because the options are endless. In my opinion though, I would highly advise a much simpler approach to vaping at first until you find your groove. That being said, I tend to recommend the PICO mod with an extra 18650 battery and a baby beast tank with the smaller coil options. This set up will allow room for adaptation as well as growth in a sense that its easy to fill when you're low on juice, batteries are easily replaceable, various pre-built coil sizes different styles of vaping (from conservative juice consumption to cloud chucking).
> 
> Either way, good luck with it bro



Thanks for this! After a visit the a shop it seems like this was the best combo of size and everything required!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Amir

Aptorian said:


> Thanks for this! After a visit the a shop it seems like this was the best combo of size and everything required!



Ah you're most welcome good sir... this is what the forum is all about. feel free to ask as you please....

remember... there are no stupid questions... only stupid people who dont ask the questions that i know the answers to (**,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

thaabit said:


> Hi
> Im Thaabit, been smoking for like 10 yrs or so and been vaping for about 2 yrs, not that much of a newbie with vaping but definitely a newbie to vape forums.
> Current regulated devices is a RX200s, RX300, Minikin V1, and Kanger Kbox 200. Unregulated devices is only a Broadside Mech. I must admit that the main reason for me joining is because I sort of need to rip on vendors
> 
> LOL



Hello @thaabit and welcome to the forum... rip in peace bro lol


----------



## Scotch

Amir said:


> Hello @Scotch and welcome to the forum...
> i suggest the nautilus mini as i have just recently purchased one and my short version opinion/review... it works like it supposed to. the nautilus tank will sit on the very same pico mod, in place of the melo, at around 15W on the 1.6/1.8ohm coils and your 18-24mg nicotine juices depending on the throat hit you're looking for. its the closest to a real cigarette you're going to get.


Thanks Amir - you've just convinced me! (Sorry, don't know how the @Amir link thing works).

Spent some time reading up on the Nautilus X, which looks a great little tank, but many users say it doesn't match the Mini for flavour (although most agree that there's a big improvement when fitted with the 1.8 ohm coils - but not sure if these are available in SA). Also the short drip tip apparently can get hot and is not easy to replace.

Replacement coils for the Mini are widely available, drip tip is easy to swap, and it remains a favourite for many MTL vapers so, at least in my case, looks my best option.

Will order one and report back in due course. Thanks again for the advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scotch

Stosta said:


> The Pico is a great kit so I wouldn't stress that you have bought the wrong thing. Moving from something like a Justfog device to the C14 is definitely going to take some getting used to, and I think you'll find that in the end you'll use the Melo more as you get used to it. It's also nice to have more than one tank option, in case you are tired of a juice, you can just change the tank over instead of emptying out, cleaning, and re-filling a single tank.


Thanks for the recommendations. After a bit of thinking and reading reviews, have decided to go for the Nautilus Mini rather than the X and will definitely keep the Melo - might end up preferring it in due course, never know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Scotch said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. After a bit of thinking and reading reviews, have decided to go for the Nautilus Mini rather than the X and will definitely keep the Melo - might end up preferring it in due course, never know!



Nautilus Mini is great @Scotch !
@Amir has given super advice
Enjoy and let us know how it goes


----------



## Amir

Scotch said:


> Thanks Amir - you've just convinced me! (Sorry, don't know how the @Amir link thing works).
> 
> Spent some time reading up on the Nautilus X, which looks a great little tank, but many users say it doesn't match the Mini for flavour (although most agree that there's a big improvement when fitted with the 1.8 ohm coils - but not sure if these are available in SA). Also the short drip tip apparently can get hot and is not easy to replace.
> 
> Replacement coils for the Mini are widely available, drip tip is easy to swap, and it remains a favourite for many MTL vapers so, at least in my case, looks my best option.
> 
> Will order one and report back in due course. Thanks again for the advice.



Glad I could help @Scotch


----------



## Scotch

Silver said:


> Nautilus Mini is great @Scotch !
> @Amir has given super advice. Enjoy and let us know how it goes


Thanks @Silver - am ordering the Mini, plus one or two Triton 1.8 ohm coils for the Melo to compare and use as backup. Will definitely report back in due course - you guys have all been super helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stitch

Hi all my name is Deon, been vaping for 6 months now. Started off with a Eleaf iPower mod and I am currently using the G-Priv.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## William Vermaak

Hey @Stitch , welcome to the forum


----------



## juandre98

Hi everyone, my name is Juandré. Been vaping from last year August, made the switch from cigarettes to vaping in November. Started out on a cupti, currently I'm using the tarot pro, with a pro tank 4.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

juandre98 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Juandré. Been vaping from last year August, made the switch from cigarettes to vaping in November. Started out on a cupti, currently I'm using the tarot pro, with a pro tank 4.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the switch, just keep at it and you will never look back

Welcome the forum, pull up a chair


----------



## juandre98

Thanks, really like the forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Welcome @Stitch and @juandre98 !

Hope you guys enjoy your time here and get everything you need!


----------



## The_Ice

thaabit said:


> Hi
> Im Thaabit, been smoking for like 10 yrs or so and been vaping for about 2 yrs, not that much of a newbie with vaping but definitely a newbie to vape forums.
> Current regulated devices is a RX200s, RX300, Minikin V1, and Kanger Kbox 200. Unregulated devices is only a Broadside Mech. I must admit that the main reason for me joining is because I sort of need to rip on vendors
> 
> LOL


Welcome aboard @thaabit ask, rip, teach and brag as much as you like!


----------



## The_Ice

Also very welcome @Stitch and @juandre98 hope you enjoy the forum. Best of luck on your vaping journeys! Looking forward to your contributions


----------



## cazbot3000

Hi there

My name is Caryn, I'm 29 from Cape Town. I have recently quit the cigs and moved totally to vaping. I have started with a Twisp Vega and their juices but I have soon realised there is definitely more out there! I am here to learn about all the different mods so I can get a killer device. I have also just ordered my first non-Twisp vape and am so excited to try it!! (XXX by Vapour Mountain). I know there's a whole big world outside of what I am using now and I am so excited to try it out! I am also looking forward to getting to know some local vapers  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Mister Fuzzyboots

Hi all,

I`ve been vaping for about 4 months now, kicked the stinkies around that time as well. I still have the occasional stinkie, normally when I`m drunk, but vaping is the way to go for sure. So much so that I have convinced my SO, my brother, my sister-in-law, my mother-in-law, and my best mate to kick the stinkies and move to vaping.
Great success!!

My current setup is my iJust S, and iStick Pico. I have to really try hard to not blow my entire salary on vape goodies, it`s a really really addictive thing to get into. And I thought that it would end there with buying hardware and shiny bottles of goodness from Vape King.....NOOOOOOOOOO!! DIY !!!!! THIS WILL BANKRUPT ME!!!
I`m currently making my own juices on the side and have amassed a fair amount of concentrates, and have been learning a ton of info from this site as well as the YouTube DiyOrDie and Amsterdam Vape channels, and HICs recipes.
To all the local manufacturers who have been satisfying my cravings for great juices, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. You guys and gals totally rock!

That`s it, I`ll see you around the forums and hopefully at one or two meetups

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Welcome @cazbot3000 and @Mister Fuzzyboots to the best dam vaping forum on the African continent.
Congratulations on kicking the stinkies and making a change in your lives for the better.

If yous need any help and want to find out anything in regards to anything vape please feel free to ask and make ecigssa your new home.

Much love 
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mister Fuzzyboots

Clouds4Days said:


> Welcome @cazbot3000 and @Mister Fuzzyboots to the best dam vaping forum on the African continent.
> Congratulations on kicking the stinkies and making a change in your lives for the better.
> 
> If yous need any help and want to find out anything in regards to anything vape please feel free to ask and make ecigssa your new home.
> 
> Much love
> Vape on...


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Welcome @cazbot3000 and @Mister Fuzzyboots !!!

Hope you guys get everything you need from here!

@cazbot3000 XXX is my favourite juice of all time, nothing comes close to it IMO so I think you made the best choice there! What device are you using now and what are you looking for?

@Mister Fuzzyboots , well done on getting your loved ones off the stinkies! Something I haven't ever been good at. The DIY rabbit hole runs VERY deep here, I hope you enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Stitch said:


> Hi all my name is Deon, been vaping for 6 months now. Started off with a Eleaf iPower mod and I am currently using the G-Priv.



Hello @Stitch and welcome to the forum... Very pleasant set up you've got there mate.


----------



## Amir

juandre98 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Juandré. Been vaping from last year August, made the switch from cigarettes to vaping in November. Started out on a cupti, currently I'm using the tarot pro, with a pro tank 4.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hello @juandre98 and welcome to the forum... congrats on kicking the stinkies..


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @cazbot3000 and @Mister Fuzzyboots . Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

cazbot3000 said:


> Hi there
> 
> My name is Caryn, I'm 29 from Cape Town. I have recently quit the cigs and moved totally to vaping. I have started with a Twisp Vega and their juices but I have soon realised there is definitely more out there! I am here to learn about all the different mods so I can get a killer device. I have also just ordered my first non-Twisp vape and am so excited to try it!! (XXX by Vapour Mountain). I know there's a whole big world outside of what I am using now and I am so excited to try it out! I am also looking forward to getting to know some local vapers
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Hello @cazbot3000 and welcome to the forum... aaah its such a big and beautiful world out there when it comes to juices and mods... Enjoy the journey... ask questions, provide answers... live and learn.


----------



## Amir

Mister Fuzzyboots said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I`ve been vaping for about 4 months now, kicked the stinkies around that time as well. I still have the occasional stinkie, normally when I`m drunk, but vaping is the way to go for sure. So much so that I have convinced my SO, my brother, my sister-in-law, my mother-in-law, and my best mate to kick the stinkies and move to vaping.
> Great success!!
> 
> My current setup is my iJust S, and iStick Pico. I have to really try hard to not blow my entire salary on vape goodies, it`s a really really addictive thing to get into. And I thought that it would end there with buying hardware and shiny bottles of goodness from Vape King.....NOOOOOOOOOO!! DIY !!!!! THIS WILL BANKRUPT ME!!!
> I`m currently making my own juices on the side and have amassed a fair amount of concentrates, and have been learning a ton of info from this site as well as the YouTube DiyOrDie and Amsterdam Vape channels, and HICs recipes.
> To all the local manufacturers who have been satisfying my cravings for great juices, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. You guys and gals totally rock!
> 
> That`s it, I`ll see you around the forums and hopefully at one or two meetups



Hello @Mister Fuzzyboots and welcome to the forum... Good show buddy... I like the fact that you're a closet chemist. Fine tuning a juice is just as important as fine tuning a good set up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Griffin

I was having conversations with various people, answering questions etc in a thread someone created (probably yesterday) when it just disappeared? What's up with that? I joined today. I'll leave this message here and if it doesn't disappear, introduce myself properly.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Griffin said:


> I was having conversations with various people, answering questions etc in a thread someone created (probably yesterday) when it just disappeared? What's up with that? I joined today. I'll leave this message here and if it doesn't disappear, introduce myself properly.


From your avatar seems you might be a vendor. In which case you have to register as a supporting vendor by sending a PM to @Silver. Whatever the case, most welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## cazbot3000

Stosta said:


> Welcome @cazbot3000 and @Mister Fuzzyboots !!!
> 
> Hope you guys get everything you need from here!
> 
> @cazbot3000 XXX is my favourite juice of all time, nothing comes close to it IMO so I think you made the best choice there! What device are you using now and what are you looking for?
> 
> @Mister Fuzzyboots , well done on getting your loved ones off the stinkies! Something I haven't ever been good at. The DIY rabbit hole runs VERY deep here, I hope you enjoy!


Hi there  I'm still using the Twisp Vega as I want to do my homework before investing in a mod, I don't know much about this stuff and right now it's a bit overwhelming! The more I read about it the more it's slowly making more sense so hopefully I'll be moving on to something better soon  

I saw reviews for XXX here I think and everyone loved it so I had to try it!! I'm super keen to support local suppliers as well. Getting it tomorrow I think, very excited!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

cazbot3000 said:


> Hi there  I'm still using the Twisp Vega as I want to do my homework before investing in a mod, I don't know much about this stuff and right now it's a bit overwhelming! The more I read about it the more it's slowly making more sense so hopefully I'll be moving on to something better soon
> 
> I saw reviews for XXX here I think and everyone loved it so I had to try it!! I'm super keen to support local suppliers as well. Getting it tomorrow I think, very excited!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


It can be a bit overwhelming but that's we we come in! The Vega is pretty close to a lot of devices out so you already have a better understanding than a lot of people getting into this game!


----------



## Fishvapes

Hi vapers. I am new to the forum. Just thought i would introduce myself. I stay in George in the hart of the Garden Route. Have been vaping now for about 3 years and a few months. Been through many mods in the last couple of years. And this is what i have been vaping on lately and am absolutly loving it. Eleaf Aster paired with the Vaporesso Target pro tank.




Happy vaping and keep the clouds chuking

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Fishvapes said:


> Hi vapers. I am new to the forum. Just thought i would introduce myself. I stay in George in the hart of the Garden Route. Have been vaping now for about 3 years and a few months. Been through many mods in the last couple of years. And this is what i have been vaping on lately and am absolutly loving it. Eleaf Aster paired with the Vaporesso Target pro tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy vaping and keep the clouds chuking



Welcome to the forum @Fishvapes 
Congrats on the three years! 
All the best and enjoy your stay here

PS - have moved your post here. This is the "introduce Yourselves" thread.


----------



## Diether

Hi Guys n gals, I'm Diether from Cape Town. Started vaping in May 2016, and have not smoked since. My favourite all-day device is the small iStick Pico with a Tugboat RDA, mostly puffing on 26/34 home-made clapton coils at about 0.6 Ohms at 55W. The e-juices I mix myself and am down to 2.5mg nic in 80/20 VG/PG.My favourite commercial juice is Orion The Belt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Diether said:


> Hi Guys n gals, I'm Diether from Cape Town. Started vaping in May 2016, and have not smoked since. My favourite all-day device is the small iStick Pico with a Tugboat RDA, mostly puffing on 26/34 home-made clapton coils at about 0.6 Ohms at 55W. The e-juices I mix myself and am down to 2.5mg nic in 80/20 VG/PG.My favourite commercial juice is Orion The Belt.


Most welcome to the forum @Diether. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Those coils are perfect for the best flavour imo. Happy vaping.


----------



## Kamogelo

Hi All

I started vaping about 6 weeks ago when I got myself the iStick Pico kit with the Melo III mini, and I've only smoked ciggies once since then. I'm Really enjoying it, just bought the Smok Baby Beast and V8 Baby RBA today, I'm planning on building my own coils soon.

Glad to be part of the "Vaping Community"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Diether said:


> Hi Guys n gals, I'm Diether from Cape Town. Started vaping in May 2016, and have not smoked since. My favourite all-day device is the small iStick Pico with a Tugboat RDA, mostly puffing on 26/34 home-made clapton coils at about 0.6 Ohms at 55W. The e-juices I mix myself and am down to 2.5mg nic in 80/20 VG/PG.My favourite commercial juice is Orion The Belt.



Welcome to the forum @Diether 
Congrats on the vaping and stopping the stinkies!
Great to hear you are enjoying it
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Silver

Kamogelo said:


> Hi All
> 
> I started vaping about 6 weeks ago when I got myself the iStick Pico kit with the Melo III mini, and I've only smoked ciggies once since then. I'm Really enjoying it, just bought the Smok Baby Beast and V8 Baby RBA today, I'm planning on building my own coils soon.
> 
> Glad to be part of the "Vaping Community"



Welcome @Kamogelo 
Congrats on the vaping and that youve only smoked once in 6 weeks. Hard part is over. Well done!
Enjoy and all the best for your journey from here on
Feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## kev mac

LouwrensE said:


> Good day, Louwrens Erasmus here. Long time lurker, first time poster. Quit smoking two months ago with the help of the IJust 2 and never looked back.
> Slowly but surely building up my collection. Rocking a Aspire Archon with the Melo 3 currently.
> Started doing the RDTA thing recently with pre-made coils also placed my first order at BLCK Vapour today.
> Besides that, I am in charge of communications and technology for a coal mining company in Mpumalanga.


@LouwrensE welcome to the forum!You have seem to have the vape thing down quite well.The choices for new vapers are so much better than the cigalike and ego pen of a few years ago.And all the juice choices can mean a lot in the fight for quitting the butts,and that's a big plus.It has been about 4yr.for me.Keep up the good vape.


----------



## kev mac

Lurkzilla said:


> Hi all
> 
> Brand new here.
> 
> Been vaping for 3 weeks now. Trying to get rid of a 18 year smoking habit. Doing well. Surprised how easily I transitioned. Still have a cigarette every couple of days, but it is a massive improvement from 20-30 a day.
> 
> I'm a tinkerer and obsessive so took to vaping with enthusiasm. Started with an Ijust 2. 3 weeks in I'm enjoying building my own coils and have a few new toys in the mail too. Really looking forward. Just need to keep an eye on how much I spend on gear .
> 
> I'll trawl my way through the wealth on knowledge that is this forum and the interwebs. Pretty sure I'll be here often. Look forward to learning and interacting.


Right you are @Lurkzilla , I agree that vapeing certainly made the quitting easier for me as well.Enjoy the forum!


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome aboard @cazbot3000 @fuzzyboots @Diether @Fishvapes @Kamogelo and maybe @Griffin

Good luck on your vaping journeys, this is a great community to learn, ask, show and teach. Looking forward to your contributions.

Edit: I'm sorry, seens that would be @Mister Fuzzyboots to me


----------



## mza786

Hi Guys

im new to the world of vaping still finding my feet trying to figure out this new world, much more complicated than cigarettes, but im enjoying it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

mza786 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> im new to the world of vaping still finding my feet trying to figure out this new world, much more complicated than cigarettes, but im enjoying it



Welcome to the forum @mza786 

I know what you mean - it is quite daunting when you see all the options
But don't worry - its not as complicated as it seems - there are some basics you will get the hang of pretty soon. 

Lots of experienced vapers here so feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Enjoy your stay


----------



## mza786

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @mza786
> 
> I know what you mean - it is quite daunting when you see all the options
> But don't worry - its not as complicated as it seems - there are some basics you will get the hang of pretty soon.
> 
> Lots of experienced vapers here so feel free to ask questions as you go along.
> 
> Enjoy your stay


thanks looking forward to it


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome @mza786 to the forum. Good luck with the vaping journey. Don't worry it all seems daunting at first. But all the info is in here. And what you cannot find you can always ask,plenty of peeps are ready with all the answers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome and enjoy your stay here 
@mza786

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz

Welcome to all the new folks, hope you enjoy the forum and that it helps you as much as it's helped us all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

A big welcome to all the new people. I am sure you will enjoy it here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Hi guys. 

So as with most I am fairly new to vaping. Been vaping for around 2 months now, initially started to quit smoking and successfully did about 2 weeks ago. From 40 stinkies a day to 30ml a day sounds like a fair trade of. I have a ijusts, just sold my kangertech mini and recently bought a RX2/3 with a gemini. But still prefer the simplicity of the ijust for daily use. Love biscuits, custards and those type of juices

Only recently learned about the forum and hope to learn even more and hopefully at some stage in the future contribute in some way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Cornelius said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> So as with most I am fairly new to vaping. Been vaping for around 2 months now, initially started to quit smoking and successfully did about 2 weeks ago. From 40 stinkies a day to 30ml a day sounds like a fair trade of. I have a ijusts, just sold my kangertech mini and recently bought a RX2/3 with a gemini. But still prefer the simplicity of the ijust for daily use. Love biscuits, custards and those type of juices
> 
> Only recently learned about the forum and hope to learn even more and hopefully at some stage in the future contribute in some way.



Welcome to the forum @Cornelius 
Big congrats on quitting the stinkies. You are doing such a great thing!
Wishing you well from here on and feel free to ask questions as you proceed on your vape journey


----------



## AndreH

Hello Vapours,

New Here. Been vaping on and off for the past 2 years but decided to go full steam. Just love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

AndreH said:


> Hello Vapours,
> 
> New Here. Been vaping on and off for the past 2 years but decided to go full steam. Just love it


Welcome @AndreH ! Glad you made the full-time switch! What kit are you using?


----------



## AndreH

Stosta said:


> Welcome @AndreH ! Glad you made the full-time switch! What kit are you using?


Thank you. Currently using a Kangertech tank with a clapton coil with a YY360 degree mod. (This was a hand me down to get me started) Seriously want to upgrade to a SMOK Alien. Hopefully very soon. What kit are you using?


----------



## Stosta

AndreH said:


> Thank you. Currently using a Kangertech tank with a clapton coil with a YY360 degree mod. (This was a hand me down to get me started) Seriously want to upgrade to a SMOK Alien. Hopefully very soon. What kit are you using?


Also a Kangertech tank, the Subtank Mini, and it's on the Subox mini. Old kit but it just suits my needs so perfectly I can't part with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Stosta said:


> Also a Kangertech tank, the Subtank Mini, and it's on the Subox mini. Old kit but it just suits my needs so perfectly I can't part with it!


I ditched my subtank mini because it let through too much air for my liking and replaced it with the subtank nano with adjustable airflow... also on the subox mini c ... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Tanja said:


> I ditched my subtank mini because it let through too much air for my liking and replaced it with the subtank nano with adjustable airflow... also on the subox mini c ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Did it even let in too much air at it's smallest setting?

If it's a black Subtank Mini then it is definitely rubbish, and you should let me buy that off you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome to @Cornelius and @AndreH hope the best on your vaping journeys!


----------



## Tanja

Stosta said:


> Did it even let in too much air at it's smallest setting?
> 
> If it's a black Subtank Mini then it is definitely rubbish, and you should let me buy that off you!


Maybe I'm just blonde but I didn't find any settings on it... it has holes in that I had to close with my fingers if I wanted less air...

And unfortunately it's a white one...  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Cornelius and @AndreH

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Tanja said:


> Maybe I'm just blonde but I didn't find any settings on it... it has holes in that I had to close with my fingers if I wanted less air...
> 
> And unfortunately it's a white one...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You should be able to turn that bottom ring, It has three different airflow options.


----------



## Tanja

Stosta said:


> You should be able to turn that bottom ring, It has three different airflow options.


My nano tank has that... the one that came standard with my mod I could never find... will go have a look again tonight... might really just be a blonde thing...  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

WOW! 
Lots of new members since my last visit here.
Welcome new members. 
@Tanja
@Cornelius
@AndreH

I know I missed someone. Sorry!
I'm sure we'll meet in some of the other sections.
Enjoy your stay lady & gents, this is a fun place


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pozzi

Hi everyone,

Relatively new to the vape scene, I bought an evic vtc mini as my first mod last year, but it was too much of a hassle with all the settings and leaking so I gave it away 

Now I have an ego one and really enjoying it! Haven't had a Marlboro in a week and already eyeing out the ijust s...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome @Pozzi great stuff, those are great devices. It also got me off the stinkies 2nd time round after my twisp-fail episode. Best of luck on the vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Pozzi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Relatively new to the vape scene, I bought an evic vtc mini as my first mod last year, but it was too much of a hassle with all the settings and leaking so I gave it away
> 
> Now I have an ego one and really enjoying it! Haven't had a Marlboro in a week and already eyeing out the ijust s...



Welcome to the forum @Pozzi 
Congrats on the week without Marlboro - thats a great achievement! Hardest part is done!! 
Wishing you all the best with your vape journey from here
Feel free to ask questions as you go along.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Pozzi. Well done for dropping the stinkies. Enjoy your stay here and ask as many questions as you like..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mender31

Hello everyone

Been vaping for about 6 months now, after I switched over from twisp. Haven't smoked a cigarette in more that a year and very happy. Currently using a Kangertech topbox mini 75w black with the standard top fill tank it came with. Just having a lot of problems with it leaking and trying to sort it out. Kinda the reason I joined the forum. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Mender31 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Been vaping for about 6 months now, after I switched over from twisp. Haven't smoked a cigarette in more that a year and very happy. Currently using a Kangertech topbox mini 75w black with the standard top fill tank it came with. Just having a lot of problems with it leaking and trying to sort it out. Kinda the reason I joined the forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Welcome @Mender31 !

I know this tank's older brother quite well. Are you using the pre-built coils? Or are you building your own?


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Mender31.

Enjoy your stay. And please ask away. There's a lot of very seasoned vapers here that will happily assist you.

My 2 cents. If you want, replace the Kangertech set with a new 4ml Eleaf Pico Mini 75w Kit. For around R800 you will get a great vaping experience.


----------



## Silver

Mender31 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Been vaping for about 6 months now, after I switched over from twisp. Haven't smoked a cigarette in more that a year and very happy. Currently using a Kangertech topbox mini 75w black with the standard top fill tank it came with. Just having a lot of problems with it leaking and trying to sort it out. Kinda the reason I joined the forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Welcome @Mender31 
Congrats on the year without stinkies. Great achievement!!
I also use the predecessor the Subtank Mini V2 (without topfill) and i use the RBA base with a custom coil and wick. Has been working so well for me for so long. No leaking whatsoever.

Maybe one of your o-rings is a bit loose or perished and you need to change it?
Let us know where its leaking from and maybe someone can advise you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mender31

Hahaha thanx so much everyone! I'm currently using prebuilt coils but I found some sort of fix on why they are causing the leak as the bottom part of the prebuilt is not entirely finished off so a part of the coil leg sticks out at the bottom. 

However this is to what the internet has told me is causing the leak. But mine leaks even after I've applied the fix just much less. The tank has somehow leaked at the top as well by the part where I put juice in. I clean it thoroughly after filling so it shouldn't leak but it leaks by the afternoon after filling it that morning. 

I tried the rba and it just lead to utter disappointment. Used Ka1 clapton wire and coil master cotton. Leaked all over the place and got mouthfulls of juice when it tried to hit...

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Mender31 said:


> Hahaha thanx so much everyone! I'm currently using prebuilt coils but I found some sort of fix on why they are causing the leak as the bottom part of the prebuilt is not entirely finished off so a part of the coil leg sticks out at the bottom.
> 
> However this is to what the internet has told me is causing the leak. But mine leaks even after I've applied the fix just much less. The tank has somehow leaked at the top as well by the part where I put juice in. I clean it thoroughly after filling so it shouldn't leak but it leaks by the afternoon after filling it that morning.
> 
> I tried the rba and it just lead to utter disappointment. Used Ka1 clapton wire and coil master cotton. Leaked all over the place and got mouthfulls of juice when it tried to hit...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



I am not the best leak fixer @Mender31 but i can fully appreciate your frustration. Maybe check the o-rings or try replace them. Otherwise, feel free to start a thread in the following subforum and lets see if we can get the experts to help you out:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/need-vape-advice-expert/

If you do start a thread there, post a few close-up photos of the tank and the coil. That usually helps to uncover the problem

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The_Ice

Mender31 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Been vaping for about 6 months now, after I switched over from twisp. Haven't smoked a cigarette in more that a year and very happy. Currently using a Kangertech topbox mini 75w black with the standard top fill tank it came with. Just having a lot of problems with it leaking and trying to sort it out. Kinda the reason I joined the forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Welcome @Mender31 

I struggled with my Topbox for almost 7 months before I got it sorted, even after watching all the damn videos on youtube. My current solution which is working satisfactory: 
I am assuming you are using the RBA base
1st I drilled the super-tiny juice-holes (in the coil chamber) to 3mm, just ask an engineering workshop to help out. HG Molenaar in Paarl should be able, I think...
2. I build a 7 wrap 28gauge SS coil 2.5mm, it comes to 0.6-0.7 ohm
3. Wicking: Put the wick through one of the juice-holes then through the coil then out the other juice-hole. Then put the coil-chamber in position. Pull the wick straight and fasten the chamber. Now thin out the protruding wick, a lot. snip the ends short. 
4. I normally vape in TC 225 deg C.

I've attached a photo, sorry my tank is full. I'll post a pic later with the glass removed so you can see better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## z3r0

Hey I'm z3r0 just wanted to intro myself. Been vaping for 4 months now and I've been loving it.
I vape everyday and haven't stopped yet. Just happy to be apart of the community

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta

z3r0 said:


> Hey I'm z3r0 just wanted to intro myself. Been vaping for 4 months now and I've been loving it.
> I vape everyday and haven't stopped yet. Just happy to be apart of the community


Welcome @z3r0 !

What kit are you using at the moment? And is your handle a nod to Borderlands?


----------



## z3r0

z3r0 said:


> Hey I'm z3r0 just wanted to intro myself. Been vaping for 4 months now and I've been loving it.
> I vape everyday and haven't stopped yet. Just happy to be apart of the community





Stosta said:


> Welcome @z3r0 !
> 
> What kit are you using at the moment? And is your handle a nod to Borderlands?


I'm using a starter kit, Eleaf iJust S. Its a great device only had problems with leakage through the air holes


----------



## Stosta

z3r0 said:


> I'm using a starter kit, Eleaf iJust S. Its a great device only had problems with leakage through the air holes


That is a great piece of kit, really user friendly! I think most tanks leak at some point in their lives.


----------



## z3r0

Stosta said:


> That is a great piece of kit, really user friendly! I think most tanks leak at some point in their lives.


Yeah my friend, who introduced me to vaping, also told me about leakage problems but I got a bit curious as to why a new vape would leak after only being used for a month. I suspect the coils that are build for the iJust S are faulty or maybe its just me bad luck...... Oh and z3r0 is just a gaming name I use, nothing special.


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @z3r0. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Dietz

Sho, So many new users!
Welcome to the (not so)Dark side! We have cookies, well the cookie joose at least!

@mza786
@Tanja 
@Cornelius 
@AndreH
@Pozzi 
@Mender31 
@z3r0 
And to those I missed before and after this)

Cool intros and Congratulations on those who left the stinkies!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PSySpin

Welcome to the best form on the net @z3r0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

And I love Cookie juice @Dietz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

I haven't tried cookie juice yet... maybe I should try that next! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Fishvapes said:


> Hi vapers. I am new to the forum. Just thought i would introduce myself. I stay in George in the hart of the Garden Route. Have been vaping now for about 3 years and a few months. Been through many mods in the last couple of years. And this is what i have been vaping on lately and am absolutly loving it. Eleaf Aster paired with the Vaporesso Target pro tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy vaping and keep the clouds chuking



Hi @Fishvapes and welcome to the forum...


----------



## Amir

Diether said:


> Hi Guys n gals, I'm Diether from Cape Town. Started vaping in May 2016, and have not smoked since. My favourite all-day device is the small iStick Pico with a Tugboat RDA, mostly puffing on 26/34 home-made clapton coils at about 0.6 Ohms at 55W. The e-juices I mix myself and am down to 2.5mg nic in 80/20 VG/PG.My favourite commercial juice is Orion The Belt.



Hi @Diether and welcome to the forum


----------



## Amir

Kamogelo said:


> Hi All
> 
> I started vaping about 6 weeks ago when I got myself the iStick Pico kit with the Melo III mini, and I've only smoked ciggies once since then. I'm Really enjoying it, just bought the Smok Baby Beast and V8 Baby RBA today, I'm planning on building my own coils soon.
> 
> Glad to be part of the "Vaping Community"



Hello @Kamogelo and welcome to the forum. Good luck with the building... It's a really fun pass time


----------



## Amir

mza786 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> im new to the world of vaping still finding my feet trying to figure out this new world, much more complicated than cigarettes, but im enjoying it



Hello @mza786 and welcome to the forum


----------



## Amir

Cornelius said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> So as with most I am fairly new to vaping. Been vaping for around 2 months now, initially started to quit smoking and successfully did about 2 weeks ago. From 40 stinkies a day to 30ml a day sounds like a fair trade of. I have a ijusts, just sold my kangertech mini and recently bought a RX2/3 with a gemini. But still prefer the simplicity of the ijust for daily use. Love biscuits, custards and those type of juices
> 
> Only recently learned about the forum and hope to learn even more and hopefully at some stage in the future contribute in some way.



Hello @Cornelius and welcome to the forum. Pretty decent set up you got there... Enjoy the journey


----------



## Amir

AndreH said:


> Hello Vapours,
> 
> New Here. Been vaping on and off for the past 2 years but decided to go full steam. Just love it



Hello @AndreH and welcome to the forum


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome to the forum
@Pozzi
@Mender31
@z3r0
Loving how busy you guys are so far. 
Read this thread yesterday, 3 new members later and it takes an hour to get through all the new posts!
LOVE IT!!
You guys will fit right in.

PS- if you hate that your bank account is full, head over to the "vape mail" section. That'll fix your problem quickly


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Pozzi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Relatively new to the vape scene, I bought an evic vtc mini as my first mod last year, but it was too much of a hassle with all the settings and leaking so I gave it away
> 
> Now I have an ego one and really enjoying it! Haven't had a Marlboro in a week and already eyeing out the ijust s...



Hello @Pozzi and welcome to the forum. Keep it up buddy, stay strong... It will all pay off in the end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Mender31 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Been vaping for about 6 months now, after I switched over from twisp. Haven't smoked a cigarette in more that a year and very happy. Currently using a Kangertech topbox mini 75w black with the standard top fill tank it came with. Just having a lot of problems with it leaking and trying to sort it out. Kinda the reason I joined the forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Hello @Mender31 and welcome to the forum... This is most certainly the correct place to come with a pocket full of questions!! Good luck


----------



## Amir

z3r0 said:


> Hey I'm z3r0 just wanted to intro myself. Been vaping for 4 months now and I've been loving it.
> I vape everyday and haven't stopped yet. Just happy to be apart of the community



Hello @z3r0 and welcome to the forum


----------



## lawrencevapes

hi all name is lawrence here 

im a ex smoker , been vaping for a while but bought myself a Dovpo st200 with a limitless rdta 

lets make this a lekker journey and lets keep vaping

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

H


lawrencevapes said:


> hi all name is lawrence here
> 
> im a ex smoker , been vaping for a while but bought myself a Dovpo st200 with a limitless rdta
> 
> lets make this a lekker journey and lets keep vaping



Hi @lawrencevapes and welcome to the forum


----------



## Imtiaaz

lawrencevapes said:


> hi all name is lawrence here
> 
> im a ex smoker , been vaping for a while but bought myself a Dovpo st200 with a limitless rdta
> 
> lets make this a lekker journey and lets keep vaping



Welcome @lawrencevapes, I'm sure you will enjoy your time here. Where did you get the Dovpo from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dietz

lawrencevapes said:


> hi all name is lawrence here
> 
> im a ex smoker , been vaping for a while but bought myself a Dovpo st200 with a limitless rdta
> 
> lets make this a lekker journey and lets keep vaping


Welcome @lawrencevapes , hope you enjoy your stay here!
Sweet Mod, can you post some pics here?


----------



## PSySpin

Hi @lawrencevapes welcome here to the forum


----------



## Slash_DJ

Hi, Long time lurker. Decided to join up. Been thinking of vaping for 2 months. Took the step on Saturday.... Have not had a cancer stick since then.
have an eGo AIO at the moment. If I bought less juice I could've bought the Smok today. But it will have to wait.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Slash_DJ said:


> Hi, Long time lurker. Decided to join up. Been thinking of vaping for 2 months. Took the step on Saturday.... Have not had a cancer stick since then.
> have an eGo AIO at the moment. If I bought less juice I could've bought the Smok today. But it will have to wait.


Welcome @Slash_DJ !

Don't sweat it! The AIO is a great device to keep as a backup, so even when you upgrade hang onto it for those moments when you need a stealth vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Slash_DJ said:


> Hi, Long time lurker. Decided to join up. Been thinking of vaping for 2 months. Took the step on Saturday.... Have not had a cancer stick since then.
> have an eGo AIO at the moment. If I bought less juice I could've bought the Smok today. But it will have to wait.



Hello @Slash_DJ and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lawrencevapes

Imtiaaz said:


> Welcome @lawrencevapes, I'm sure you will enjoy your time here. Where did you get the Dovpo from if you don't mind me asking?


got mine at vape king hey


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome to the forum @lawrencevapes, @Slash_DJ and @z3r0 
Please enjoy, share, ask, brag, show and most importantly vape to your hearts content.
Also please upload an avatar: just like stinkies and uninformed law-makers, those boring default blue pics make us vapers sad

Good luck on your journeys!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ChickenMan

Hi,

So I decided to finally do something on the forum after registering for a vape con in Sandton about a year and a half ago.

Started with dreadful eGo knockoffs directly from China about four years ago in an attempt to stop smoking.
Naturally they were nothing like a proper vape we get these days but it was a start.
My first real ecig was an eGo one mega from eciggies in PTA. Knew nothing about 510, coils, ohms law, zip.
I regret not getting the Ijust then but we learn.

Currently my sweet spot is a dual 22awg 7 wrap 3mm build at .2ohms.
(Feel free to criticize )
Also recently got into the diy side of the juice, learning with every batch and accuracy matters.

All day vape was a limitless rdta + on a KBox 200 (not what I'd recommend had to physically modify the mod to get it to fit) but I managed to melt the outside of the mod in a failed brassing attempt yesterday.
Thus was snooping around for some brand new secondhand gear.
Meantime I'll 3D print a case for the kbox guts.

Love to tinker often end up breaking, but the journey is what matters most.

ChickenMan

P.S. I found the video below pretty awesome if you can bare with the subtitles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Nice intro, thanks @ChickenMan and welcome. I am fascinated by all diy aspects of the vape world and this forum is a great place to soak up info. And feel free to ask any questions, ecigssa opinions are as plentiful as sand in the Sahara. 
Enjoy your stay, looking forward to your contributions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

ChickenMan said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I decided to finally do something on the forum after registering for a vape con in Sandton about a year and a half ago.
> 
> Started with dreadful eGo knockoffs directly from China about four years ago in an attempt to stop smoking.
> Naturally they were nothing like a proper cape we get these days but it was a start.
> My first real ecig was an eGo one mega from eciggies in PTA. Knew nothing about 510, coils, ohms law, zip.
> I regret not getting the Ijust then but we learn.
> 
> Currently my sweet spot is a dual 22awg 7 wrap 3mm build at .2ohms.
> (Feel free to criticize )
> Also recently got into the diy side of the juice, learning with every batch and accuracy matters.
> 
> All day vape was a limitless rdta + on a KBox 200 (not what I'd recommend had to physically modify the mod to get it to fit) but I managed to melt the outside of the mod in a failed brassing attempt yesterday.
> Thus was snooping around for some brand new secondhand gear.
> Meantime I'll 3D print a case for the kbox guts.
> 
> Love to tinker often end up breaking, but the journey is what matters most.
> 
> ChickenMan
> 
> P.S. I found the video below pretty awesome if you can bare with the subtitles.



Most welcome to the forum. Yes, it is all about the journey. Enjoy it and happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

ChickenMan said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I decided to finally do something on the forum after registering for a vape con in Sandton about a year and a half ago.
> 
> Started with dreadful eGo knockoffs directly from China about four years ago in an attempt to stop smoking.
> Naturally they were nothing like a proper vape we get these days but it was a start.
> My first real ecig was an eGo one mega from eciggies in PTA. Knew nothing about 510, coils, ohms law, zip.
> I regret not getting the Ijust then but we learn.
> 
> Currently my sweet spot is a dual 22awg 7 wrap 3mm build at .2ohms.
> (Feel free to criticize )
> Also recently got into the diy side of the juice, learning with every batch and accuracy matters.
> 
> All day vape was a limitless rdta + on a KBox 200 (not what I'd recommend had to physically modify the mod to get it to fit) but I managed to melt the outside of the mod in a failed brassing attempt yesterday.
> Thus was snooping around for some brand new secondhand gear.
> Meantime I'll 3D print a case for the kbox guts.
> 
> Love to tinker often end up breaking, but the journey is what matters most.
> 
> ChickenMan
> 
> P.S. I found the video below pretty awesome if you can bare with the subtitles.




Hello @ChickenMan and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin

Welcome @ChickenMan. 
The best way to learn is to tinker. Hope you enjoy the journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the new members @lawrencevapes, @Slash_DJ , @z3r0 and @ChickenMan 
Thanks for your introductions

Congrats on the vaping. Stopping smoking is one of the best things a smoker can do for their long term health.

ECIGSSA is a great place to learn more about vaping, discover new things and interact with other vapers. 
The members here are knowledgeable and very helpful. Feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Wishing you all the best with your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DotDubb

Hi there.

I'm new to vaping, been learning as much as I can this past week and I'm finally ready to buy my first device.

I'm interested in the Smok G-Prive starter kit, also been looking at second hand Smok H-Priv. I can not wait to get my device.
My first vape was around a year ago when I attended an event called DubRun, I really enjoyed it. Can not remember the kit, but it was bulky and it was a cookies and cream flavour.

Now I'm ready to finally stop the stinkies, been smoking for 21 years and I'm gatvol of it now. Gonna go straight for the 3mg Nicotine Juices and see how I cope. My mindset is prefect for it though.

This forum answered all my vaping questions, thanks for a great forum!

DotDubb(Dewald)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

DotDubb said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I'm new to vaping, been learning as much as I can this past week and I'm finally ready to buy my first device.
> 
> I'm interested in the Smok G-Prive starter kit, also been looking at second hand Smok H-Priv. I can not wait to get my device.
> My first vape was around a year ago when I attended an event called DubRun, I really enjoyed it. Can not remember the kit, but it was bulky and it was a cookies and cream flavour.
> 
> Now I'm ready to finally stop the stinkies, been smoking for 21 years and I'm gatvol of it now. Gonna go straight for the 3mg Nicotine Juices and see how I cope. My mindset is prefect for it though.
> 
> This forum answered all my vaping questions, thanks for a great forum!
> 
> DotDubb(Dewald)




Hello @DotDubb and welcome to the forum. It's an awesome place to learn and contribute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DotDubb

Thanks Amir. I'm so excited to get my kit, have not felt this excitement in a long time. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

DotDubb said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I'm new to vaping, been learning as much as I can this past week and I'm finally ready to buy my first device.
> 
> I'm interested in the Smok G-Prive starter kit, also been looking at second hand Smok H-Priv. I can not wait to get my device.
> My first vape was around a year ago when I attended an event called DubRun, I really enjoyed it. Can not remember the kit, but it was bulky and it was a cookies and cream flavour.
> 
> Now I'm ready to finally stop the stinkies, been smoking for 21 years and I'm gatvol of it now. Gonna go straight for the 3mg Nicotine Juices and see how I cope. My mindset is prefect for it though.
> 
> This forum answered all my vaping questions, thanks for a great forum!
> 
> DotDubb(Dewald)


Welcome @DotDubb !

Congrats on deciding to join us on the forum, and with vaping! Neither are a decision you'll regret!

The Smok kits are great. The two you are eyeing out have a slightly steeper learning-curve than other starter kits, but on the plus side you won't need to upgrade after a month! Although you'll probably still be wanting to buy new stuff in a month because that's just the way this vaping thing seems to work!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

DotDubb said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I'm new to vaping, been learning as much as I can this past week and I'm finally ready to buy my first device.
> 
> I'm interested in the Smok G-Prive starter kit, also been looking at second hand Smok H-Priv. I can not wait to get my device.
> My first vape was around a year ago when I attended an event called DubRun, I really enjoyed it. Can not remember the kit, but it was bulky and it was a cookies and cream flavour.
> 
> Now I'm ready to finally stop the stinkies, been smoking for 21 years and I'm gatvol of it now. Gonna go straight for the 3mg Nicotine Juices and see how I cope. My mindset is prefect for it though.
> 
> This forum answered all my vaping questions, thanks for a great forum!
> 
> DotDubb(Dewald)


Congratulations on making the Decision. I might suggest that you get a 6mg juice first to help with the Cravings, then go lower. of buy both so that you can jump to the 6mg when the cravings are bad.

G-Priv with the Big baby Beat is a Rocking startup, you wont regret it!

Have fun and welcome!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DotDubb

Thanks Stosta. 

Yes I see that, I've been looking at a lot of posts on this forum, can see how addictive it can get. I do know that u want 2x kits, always nice to have a backup. 

I'm not too sure if I must start to build my own coils from the beginning, or just learn how to do it on a later stage when I understand my mod better. 

The only thing I don't understand so good yet, is what coils I must buy for the big baby beast. But I'm sure I'll figure it out when I use the coils that comes with the kit. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DotDubb

Dietz said:


> Congratulations on making the Decision. I might suggest that you get a 6mg juice first to help with the Cravings, then go lower. of buy both so that you can jump to the 6mg when the cravings are bad.
> 
> G-Priv with the Big baby Beat is a Rocking startup, you wont regret it!
> 
> Have fun and welcome!!


You have a point, good idea, I will get some stronger nicotine juices just in case. 

That list of the 2016 juice winners helped me a lot with what juices I want to get with my startup kit. 

I think I might just buy both kits, the new G priv plus the 2nd hand H Priv, the I have a backup kit. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

DotDubb said:


> Thanks Stosta.
> 
> Yes I see that, I've been looking at a lot of posts on this forum, can see how addictive it can get. I do know that u want 2x kits, always nice to have a backup.
> 
> I'm not too sure if I must start to build my own coils from the beginning, or just learn how to do it on a later stage when I understand my mod better.
> 
> The only thing I don't understand so good yet, is what coils I must buy for the big baby beast. But I'm sure I'll figure it out when I use the coils that comes with the kit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Get something that has commercial coils to start off with, that way if things don't go as planned you will still be able to vape. A tank that can do comm coils AND rebuildable is the best choice, because then you can play at your leisure!

Coil building is really daunting at first, it seems like you're making a bomb, and there so many little questions you'll have, but at the end of the day it really is a very simply process that requires very little information to start (Just be safe at all times).

I can't suggest coils for that tank as I haven't used it, but usually tanks come with one or two of their coil options, so yes, from there you will figure out which one you prefer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

DotDubb said:


> Thanks Amir. I'm so excited to get my kit, have not felt this excitement in a long time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



As an owner of the G-priv and the big baby beast... I can say for sure that its a pretty kick ass set up!!

Plus the big baby will enable you to eventually build your own coils on the RBA head. With the plentiful coil options you will find this journey of discovery to be very fruitful in terms of learning about ohms and watts. Personally I enjoy the T6 coil head but due to the last 2 batches I have purchased being lemons, I'm finding comfort in the T8's. My wife prefers the Q4. It's all personal preference really.


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome aboard @DotDubb all the best with the switch  Personal tip: whatever device you get, try to hold off like a day before going for it after having the last stinky. This makes you appreciate the nicotine hit from the vape. I have felt that taking a drag from a stinky and then immediately going over to vaping left an unsatisfied "hole" which could not be filled. Anyway you do it though, all the best and we'll see you on the other side! Best of luck on your journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slash_DJ

Welcome @DotDubb , good luck with your switch.

Worth a read on my journey so far... 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/newbie-advice-from-my-perspective.t35151/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hans

Hi, I have been vaping for about 3 years, stopped smoking when I bought my first Twisp. Power packs are Istick 80W, Smok Alien, Ijoy Maxo and latest a Reuleaux RX300. Alien lost its paint, therefore not a Smok fan, though their tanks are great. Contemplaitng getting Jaybo's Reux. Might even contenplate a Tvf12. Anyone have one, some impressions please.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hans

When I got my Twisp, first drag, threw stinkies away, tried it once or twice, tastes horrible, will never go back. Only problem is that in the pursuit of the perfect vape spending a small fortune looking for better hardware. I will appreciate it if any of you guys, and girls can let me know what setup you think is the perfect vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Hans said:


> Hi, I have been vaping for about 3 years, stopped smoking when I bought my first Twisp. Power packs are Istick 80W, Smok Alien, Ijoy Maxo and latest a Reuleaux RX300. Alien lost its paint, therefore not a Smok fan, though their tanks are great. Contemplaitng getting Jaybo's Reux. Might even contenplate a Tvf12. Anyone have one, some impressions please.



Hello @Hans and welcome to the forum. Those are some big boys you've got there in your arsenal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Hans said:


> When I got my Twisp, first drag, threw stinkies away, tried it once or twice, tastes horrible, will never go back. Only problem is that in the pursuit of the perfect vape spending a small fortune looking for better hardware. I will appreciate it if any of you guys, and girls can let me know what setup you think is the perfect vape.


Most welcome to the forum @Hans. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit.

The perfect vape setup! That is a million dollar question. You will get a different answer from every vaper. For me it is a Reo Grand with Origin Little 16 bottom fed dripper on top with one of my DIY juices. 

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DJ Coeterbal

Hey everyone 
My name is DJ and I started vaping around October 2016. My current setup is an Eleaf iPower 80W mod with a Limitless RDTA. Looking to buy a better mod with longer battery life soon. I make my own vape juice with my friends and we have loads of fun experimenting with the different flavours.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

DJ Coeterbal said:


> Hey everyone
> My name is DJ and I started vaping around October 2016. My current setup is an Eleaf iPower 80W mod with a Limitless RDTA. Looking to buy a better mod with longer battery life soon. I make my own vape juice with my friends and we have loads of fun experimenting with the different flavours.


Welcome DJ!

Plenty of advice for new mods, and a huge DIY section to explore on here! Give us a shout if you need an answer to anything specific and we'll see what we can do!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

DJ Coeterbal said:


> Hey everyone
> My name is DJ and I started vaping around October 2016. My current setup is an Eleaf iPower 80W mod with a Limitless RDTA. Looking to buy a better mod with longer battery life soon. I make my own vape juice with my friends and we have loads of fun experimenting with the different flavours.



Hello @DJ Coeterbal and welcome to the forum. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Hans said:


> When I got my Twisp, first drag, threw stinkies away, tried it once or twice, tastes horrible, will never go back. Only problem is that in the pursuit of the perfect vape spending a small fortune looking for better hardware. I will appreciate it if any of you guys, and girls can let me know what setup you think is the perfect vape.


Welcome to the bankruptcy league! We are all in search of that perfect vape but better, bigger and shinier things are being released almost daily. I'm afraid we are chasing the end of the rainbow here. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SMOK

Hi all
My Name is Smok, been vaping for around two months. Been off the Siggies for that time. Using a Smok Osub 80W and loving it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

SMOK said:


> Hi all
> My Name is Smok, been vaping for around two months. Been off the Siggies for that time. Using a Smok Osub 80W and loving it.



Hello @SMOK and welcome to the forum...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

SMOK said:


> Hi all
> My Name is Smok, been vaping for around two months. Been off the Siggies for that time. Using a Smok Osub 80W and loving it.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RooiWillie

Hey guys, RooiWillie here. Been vaping for a couple of years now, but regretfully have fallen off the wagen rather plenty... Trying my best. Been checking out the forum for quite a while too, you okes have helped me quite a lot in the past, cheers for that. Hoping to add some value to the family!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

RooiWillie said:


> Hey guys, RooiWillie here. Been vaping for a couple of years now, but regretfully have fallen off the wagen rather plenty... Trying my best. Been checking out the forum for quite a while too, you okes have helped me quite a lot in the past, cheers for that. Hoping to add some value to the family!


Hahaha! RooiWillie! 

Welcome to the forums! Glad you've found some useful stuff on here. Even though vaping makes quitting a lot easier, it's still definitely not a simple process. What kit are you using? What seems to be working or not working?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Welcome to the forum @Hans .
I will be more than willing to help if you anywhere near the Northern Suburbs.
PM if you want to take me up on the offer. 

@SMOK and @RooiWillie ........ lekker om julle almal te verwelkom.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RooiWillie

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! RooiWillie!
> What kit are you using? What seems to be working or not working?



Started with a KBOX mini, bought myself a SMOK alien starter kit a few weeks back. Guess its been a combination of probably not been kitted out well enough and the fact that the wifey still rocks the stinkies. Temptation, you son of a...


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome to the club, @Hans @DJ Coeterbal and @RooiWillie 
Looking forward to your contributions. Best of luck on your vaping journeys


----------



## Stosta

RooiWillie said:


> Started with a KBOX mini, bought myself a SMOK alien starter kit a few weeks back. Guess its been a combination of probably not been kitted out well enough and the fact that the wifey still rocks the stinkies. Temptation, you son of a...


Haha! The KBox mini is the BEST!

I imagine it would be harder with someone else smoking around you, I was lucky enough not to have that problem. She's not interested into giving up?


----------



## RooiWillie

Stosta said:


> She's not interested into giving up?



She is not interested in vaping, but said she will quit once she falls pregnant

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PSySpin

Hi to @Hans@DJ Coeterbal and @RooiWillie and welcome to the forum


----------



## Stosta

RooiWillie said:


> She is not interested in vaping, but said she will quit once she falls pregnant


That would be the time to strike then! Best get to it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Slash_DJ

Welcome @Hans 
@DJ Coeterbal and @RooiWillie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slash_DJ

Welcome @SMOK.


----------



## Raindance

RooiWillie said:


> She is not interested in vaping, but said she will quit once she falls pregnant



So, what you waiting for! If you need help, I am sure there is a thread here somewhere that will explain the process in detail.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

RooiWillie said:


> Hey guys, RooiWillie here. Been vaping for a couple of years now, but regretfully have fallen off the wagen rather plenty... Trying my best. Been checking out the forum for quite a while too, you okes have helped me quite a lot in the past, cheers for that. Hoping to add some value to the family!



Hello @RooiWillie and welcome to the forum. Best of luck with getting on the wagon for good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Labvapes

Hi Vapers, I'm a rather serious vaping enthusiast from the Helderberg, I have written and write reviews for a number of UK and US vaping sites, so vaping has kinda become a way of life for me. I'm hoping to get into doing video reviews too soon. Recently started using RBAs and also mixing my own juice, so I'm branching out a little. Definitely a sub-Ohmer and the bigger the better for me. Don't really have any vaping buddies here in SA but going to the Vape Fest in CT on the 25th, I'm thinking that might change.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Piratical Cookie

Hey all

Rob here from Joey's. Played with a Aio MTL for about 3 months fell off numerous times. Switched to a eLeaf iJust S with SS316 ECL 0,3ohm coil and haven't looked back. Not even inclined to light up another one. Started playing around with raws to make my own juice, which led me to this awesome setup here. So far so good. Very informative and an awesome crowd.

Very much Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## PSySpin

@Labvapes @Piratical Cookie Welcome to the best forum in South Africa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome aboard the steam train @Labvapes @Piratical Cookie please close your table trays and put your seat in the upright position. Enjoy the journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat

Waleed said:


> hello everyone
> my name is Waleed, currently vaping for 3 months now
> Im vaping on a minkin and with a limitless plus rdta.
> attended the vapecon in Cape Town on Saturday and was pretty awesome if i do say so myself.


Vinco supporter? I approve.


----------



## Raindance

Coldcat said:


> Vinco supporter? I approve.


What on earth is a Vinco? RDA, RDTA, RTA or Sub Ohm tank? Sounds very HE though...


----------



## Coldcat

Raindance said:


> What on earth is a Vinco? RDA, RDTA, RTA or Sub Ohm tank? Sounds very HE though...


hahaha no

http://vincogaming.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members*

If you are in the JHB area on *Saturday 1 April 2017* - dont miss :

*the ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet *

taking place at Sandton NewsCafe at *11h00*

There will be great vaping vendors and lots of passionate vapers.
Its going to be super! If you havent been to a vape meet before, give it a try. Its an epic afternoon out!

For more info check out the Vape Meet thread here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/

Its free to attend, just RSVP on that thread and you will be in line to win prizes on the day.


----------



## Amir

Labvapes said:


> Hi Vapers, I'm a rather serious vaping enthusiast from the Helderberg, I have written and write reviews for a number of UK and US vaping sites, so vaping has kinda become a way of life for me. I'm hoping to get into doing video reviews too soon. Recently started using RBAs and also mixing my own juice, so I'm branching out a little. Definitely a sub-Ohmer and the bigger the better for me. Don't really have any vaping buddies here in SA but going to the Vape Fest in CT on the 25th, I'm thinking that might change.



Hi @Labvapes and welcome to the forum... I'd love to be your vaping buddy


----------



## Amir

Piratical Cookie said:


> Hey all
> 
> Rob here from Joey's. Played with a Aio MTL for about 3 months fell off numerous times. Switched to a eLeaf iJust S with SS316 ECL 0,3ohm coil and haven't looked back. Not even inclined to light up another one. Started playing around with raws to make my own juice, which led me to this awesome setup here. So far so good. Very informative and an awesome crowd.
> 
> Very much Thanks



Hi @Piratical Cookie and welcome to the forum... congrats on kicking the stinkies


----------



## Ashley Perumal

Hi there, I'm Ashley from Durban, been vaping around a month and off the stinkies at the same time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Ashley Perumal said:


> Hi there, I'm Ashley from Durban, been vaping around a month and off the stinkies at the same time


Most welcome @Ashley Perumal. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. Your taste buds should be waking up with a vengeance around this time. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ashley Perumal said:


> Hi there, I'm Ashley from Durban, been vaping around a month and off the stinkies at the same time



Welcome @Ashley Perumal 
Congrats on quitting the stinkies!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ooogz

Hey guys, Hugo here from Alberton, jhb. Stopped smoking cigarettes after nearly 20years Thanks to vaping . I love vaping and I'm glad I turned to vaping. My horrible cough has basically disappeared. Glad to be here, think I'll be vaping for life

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Ashley Perumal said:


> Hi there, I'm Ashley from Durban, been vaping around a month and off the stinkies at the same time



Hello @Ashley Perumal and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

ooogz said:


> Hey guys, Hugo here from Alberton, jhb. Stopped smoking cigarettes after nearly 20years Thanks to vaping . I love vaping and I'm glad I turned to vaping. My horrible cough has basically disappeared. Glad to be here, think I'll be vaping for life



Hello @ooogz and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan21

Hi All, Tiaan here. Been floating around on the forum. Some good advice going around here. Thanks. Haven't started yet, looking for a setup atm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Big welcome to @ooogz @Tiaan and @Ashley Perumal 
Best of luck on your vaping journeys. 
Please put up a nice avatar. And feel free to ask anything. This is a great forum with plenty of knowledgeable participants waiting and wanting to help out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ooogz said:


> Hey guys, Hugo here from Alberton, jhb. Stopped smoking cigarettes after nearly 20years Thanks to vaping . I love vaping and I'm glad I turned to vaping. My horrible cough has basically disappeared. Glad to be here, think I'll be vaping for life



Welcome @ooogz and a big congrats on quitting the stinkies. Great achievement!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tiaan21 said:


> Hi All, Tiaan here. Been floating around on the forum. Some good advice going around here. Thanks. Haven't started yet, looking for a setup atm.



Welcome @Tiaan21 
Feel free to ask questions to get you going and help you out.
Tell us what kind of vape you are looking for and what your budget is and I am sure several of us will try assist you with ideas of what to consider

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Tiaan21 said:


> Hi All, Tiaan here. Been floating around on the forum. Some good advice going around here. Thanks. Haven't started yet, looking for a setup atm.



Hello @Tiaan21 and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiaan21

Thanks for the welcome all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boroy1976

Hello, Dave here
From New Zealand, long way From SA but this is by far best Forum. 2 months ciggie free. 
Saved 1000 dollars so far.
Complete newbie but slowly learning

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

boroy1976 said:


> Hello, Dave here
> From New Zealand, long way From SA but this is by far best Forum. 2 months ciggie free.
> Saved 1000 dollars so far.
> Complete newbie but slowly learning



Hey Dave @boroy1976 - welcome to the forum and thanks for the comments
Congrats on the 2 months ciggie free - that is a great achievement!
Enjoy your stay and all the best for your vape journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome @boroy1976 nice to see some international members !!!
Congrats on the switch and the best of luck on your vaping journey


----------



## Andre

boroy1976 said:


> Hello, Dave here
> From New Zealand, long way From SA but this is by far best Forum. 2 months ciggie free.
> Saved 1000 dollars so far.
> Complete newbie but slowly learning


Most welcome to the forum. NZ is a lovely country. We fell in love with Kingston when we toured there some time ago. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members. You have found a new home here.


----------



## TheoGreyling

Hi, my name is Theo and not a vapor yet. Waiting for my mod to arrive, but do have the batteries all charged up, some e-juice and extra coils to start vaping as soon as the mod arrives (it's been a week now waiting for the mod). I've been smoking for 27 years now, and hope vaping will assist to get off the dreaded cigarettes. Thanks for having me on this forum, and looking forward to some excellent guidance and assistance in the vaping area, being a "newby" and all to vaping. 
/Theo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

TheoGreyling said:


> Hi, my name is Theo and not a vapor yet. Waiting for my mod to arrive, but do have the batteries all charged up, some e-juice and extra coils to start vaping as soon as the mod arrives (it's been a week now waiting for the mod). I've been smoking for 27 years now, and hope vaping will assist to get off the dreaded cigarettes. Thanks for having me on this forum, and looking forward to some excellent guidance and assistance in the vaping area, being a "newby" and all to vaping.
> /Theo


Welcome
What setup did you get?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PSySpin

Welcome @TheoGreyling and congratz on making a life changing choice. if you need any help or advice just ask, the gents on this forum is very helpful


----------



## Amir

boroy1976 said:


> Hello, Dave here
> From New Zealand, long way From SA but this is by far best Forum. 2 months ciggie free.
> Saved 1000 dollars so far.
> Complete newbie but slowly learning




Hello @boroy1976 and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Amir

TheoGreyling said:


> Hi, my name is Theo and not a vapor yet. Waiting for my mod to arrive, but do have the batteries all charged up, some e-juice and extra coils to start vaping as soon as the mod arrives (it's been a week now waiting for the mod). I've been smoking for 27 years now, and hope vaping will assist to get off the dreaded cigarettes. Thanks for having me on this forum, and looking forward to some excellent guidance and assistance in the vaping area, being a "newby" and all to vaping.
> /Theo



Hi @TheoGreyling and welcome to the forum


----------



## Dietz

TheoGreyling said:


> Hi, my name is Theo and not a vapor yet. Waiting for my mod to arrive, but do have the batteries all charged up, some e-juice and extra coils to start vaping as soon as the mod arrives (it's been a week now waiting for the mod). I've been smoking for 27 years now, and hope vaping will assist to get off the dreaded cigarettes. Thanks for having me on this forum, and looking forward to some excellent guidance and assistance in the vaping area, being a "newby" and all to vaping.
> /Theo


Welcome @TheoGreyling , Must be excited!! What mod and tank did you get?
Good luck with quitting the stinkies, Im sure it wont be difficult and there is loads of resources and friendly peeps to help you out.


----------



## OmnipotentVaping

Hello fellow Vapers!

My name is Charlto and I have been vaping for close to 4 months now, after my first 2 weeks vaping I bought a battlestar and a freemax starre pure.

Since then I have had over 20 different mods and am loving it!

I have previously worked at a vape store and I am currently on my own!

I hope to learn more than I already know and would love to help if I can! 

Cheers   

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

OmnipotentVaping said:


> Hello fellow Vapers!
> 
> My name is Charlto and I have been vaping for close to 4 months now, after my first 2 weeks vaping I bought a battlestar and a freemax starre pure.
> 
> Since then I have had over 20 different mods and am loving it!
> 
> I have previously worked at a vape store and I am currently on my own!
> 
> I hope to learn more than I already know and would love to help if I can!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Hello @OmnipotentVaping and welcome to the forum... Of the 20 or so mods... which do you call your favorite?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OmnipotentVaping

Amir said:


> Hello @OmnipotentVaping and welcome to the forum... Of the 20 or so mods... which do you call your favorite?


So far I cant say favourite in anything, but in my terms, smoothness goes to the rdta box, hard hitting goes to the noisy cricket V2( with the right build of course) and then my everyday mod would be a minikin V2. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheoGreyling

Thank you for the welcome guys! I ordered the SMOK Alien 220W kit, along with 6 30Q batteries, NiteCore i4, 2 extra V8 Baby T6 coils, Mad Hatter and Good Boy e-juice. Also waiting on some ingredients to make my own juice, starting with HIC's Light American Cig Replacement.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

TheoGreyling said:


> Thank you for the welcome guys! I ordered the SMOK Alien 220W kit, along with 6 30Q batteries, NiteCore i4, 2 extra V8 Baby T6 coils, Mad Hatter and Good Boy e-juice. Also waiting on some ingredients to make my own juice, starting with HIC's Light American Cig Replacement.
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Definitely sounds like you are ready and prepared for never smoking one Cig again!!
Dont forget to Post in the Vapemail thread once you got your Goodies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hunter

Hi Everyone. The name is Hunter, as shown above. I am from Germiston Gauteng. I really enjoy the whole vaping experience. Especially how much I have actually learnt from building coils, mixing juices and getting to know all the different types vaping. I have come to the fact that i wish I knew what I know now back in schooling. As it amazes me how it all works and how it all links to science ,I probably could've been an excellent science student Haha!!
I see my self as a hobbyist/cloud chaser but I'm still quite a noob. The best thing about vaping is obviously smelling like e-liquid rather than smelling like cigarettes. Only problem i find with vaping is the amount of eliquid on my clothes at the end of the day but it still smells soooo goooood!!!!. My main excitement is the evolution of vaping .If vaping has evolved so much in the past 3 years Im looking so forward towards what's to come.
I joined Ecigssa to surround myself with other people who share the same interests as I do. To receive expert knowledge if I am stuck or in need of it and the most important to have fun while vaping.
I look forward to becoming apart of the vape Fam as well as getting to know and meet all the different types of characters in the forum.
#Vape2theNash

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Hunter said:


> Hi Everyone. The name is Hunter, as shown above. I am from Germiston Gauteng. I really enjoy the whole vaping experience. Especially how much I have actually learnt from building coils, mixing juices and getting to know all the different types vaping. I have come to the fact that i wish I knew what I know now back in schooling. As it amazes me how it all works and how it all links to science ,I probably could've been an excellent science student Haha!!
> I see my self as a hobbyist/cloud chaser but I'm still quite a noob. The best thing about vaping is obviously smelling like e-liquid rather than smelling like cigarettes. Only problem i find with vaping is the amount of eliquid on my clothes at the end of the day but it still smells soooo goooood!!!!. My main excitement is the evolution of vaping .If vaping has evolved so much in the past 3 years Im looking so forward towards what's to come.
> I joined Ecigssa to surround myself with other people who share the same interests as I do. To receive expert knowledge if I am stuck or in need of it and the most important to have fun while vaping.
> I look forward to becoming apart of the vape Fam as well as getting to know and meet all the different types of characters in the forum.
> #Vape2theNash



Welcome to the forum @Hunter - thanks for the intro
Congrats on the vaping and I agree with you - vaping has indeed evolved a lot in the past 3 years
Very exciting to see what is in store for us all
Enjoy the forum 

PS - there is a great ECIGSSA JHB vape meet happening in Sandton on Sat 1 April. If you are free, pop in for a very memorable day.

Here's the vape meet thread with more info. Its going to be great:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Welcome to the forum one and all,anyone looking to up their game gearwise should check Gearbest.com for the limited time flash sale . Click on the item to see the sale price.Some good deals especially on mods.Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice

@TheoGreyling @OmnipotentVaping and @Hunter welcome to the forum. This is definitely the place to be, share, learn, teach, ask and show off. Best of luck on your vaping journeys! 

Edit : replaced full stop with exclamation point to convey excitement


----------



## CaveTroll

evening all 
CaveTroll here. Just started vaping a few months back in an effort to quit the foul sticks. Absolutely loving it! Started on the little evic A10 and now have a limitless arms race with an ammit and a troll v2. Looking at mixing my own juice soon and have started building my own coils as well. 

Also want to bring my business into vaping as well. Im a bowyer, fletchet and carpenter so I'm thinking some interesting wooden items geared to vaping in the future

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

CaveTroll said:


> evening all
> CaveTroll here. Just started vaping a few months back in an effort to quit the foul sticks. Absolutely loving it! Started on the little evic A10 and now have a limitless arms race with an ammit and a troll v2. Looking at mixing my own juice soon and have started building my own coils as well.
> 
> Also want to bring my business into vaping as well. Im a bowyer, fletchet and carpenter so I'm thinking some interesting wooden items geared to vaping in the future


Welcome @CaveTroll. Glad you could join us here, sure you will like it. In terms of business ideas, please just make sure of the rules before diving in. As to being a bowyer and fletchet, don't worry I've been called worse...

By the way, what does it mean?

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CaveTroll

Raindance said:


> Welcome @CaveTroll. Glad you could join us here, sure you will like it. In terms of business ideas, please just make sure of the rules before diving in. As to being a bowyer and fletchet, don't worry I've been called worse...
> 
> By the way, what does it mean?
> 
> Regards


Hey there raindance. Not to worry they are all only ideas as yet so will have to make myself some toys first heh heh.

A bowyer and fletcher (typo in the first post there ) is someone that makes bows and arrows. I am lucky to have my hobby as my work

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

@boroy1976 
@TheoGreyling 
@OmnipotentVaping 
@Hunter 
@CaveTroll 

Nice to have you join this great vaping family.
Lots to learn and so many forum members willing to help.

.


----------



## Stosta

CaveTroll said:


> evening all
> CaveTroll here. Just started vaping a few months back in an effort to quit the foul sticks. Absolutely loving it! Started on the little evic A10 and now have a limitless arms race with an ammit and a troll v2. Looking at mixing my own juice soon and have started building my own coils as well.
> 
> Also want to bring my business into vaping as well. Im a bowyer, fletchet and carpenter so I'm thinking some interesting wooden items geared to vaping in the future


Welcome @CaveTroll !

That is very exciting to hear actually. I think there is definitely an area for you to incorporate those skills into the world of vaping, we can't wait to see what you make for yourself! Congrats on leaving the stinkies behind, but I'm also curious to know how you like your Arms Race. I bought it within seconds of seeing it, and there's nothing wrong with it per se, but I just haven't used it since the day I got it... Come to think of it I don't even know where I've left it 

If and when you do decide to start getting some ideas and feedback from everyone just chat to @Silver first, he can give you some great advice as to how to use the forum effectively to do so!


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members*

Something great is happening on Sat 1 April :

*The ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet *
*- Saturday 1 April 2017
- at Sandton NewsCafe
- 11h00*

There will be great vaping vendors and lots of passionate vapers.
Its going to be super! If you havent been to a vape meet before, give it a try. Will be an epic afternoon out!
Lots of prizes for those who RSVP and attend.

For more info check out the Vape Meet thread here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/

Its free to attend, just RSVP on that thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaveTroll

Stosta said:


> Welcome @CaveTroll !
> 
> That is very exciting to hear actually. I think there is definitely an area for you to incorporate those skills into the world of vaping, we can't wait to see what you make for yourself! Congrats on leaving the stinkies behind, but I'm also curious to know how you like your Arms Race. I bought it within seconds of seeing it, and there's nothing wrong with it per se, but I just haven't used it since the day I got it... Come to think of it I don't even know where I've left it
> 
> If and when you do decide to start getting some ideas and feedback from everyone just chat to @Silver first, he can give you some great advice as to how to use the forum effectively to do so!



thank you indeed squire! I shall definitely beg some help when ready with new prototypes heh heh.

I love the arms race actually. Fits beautifully in my oversized hands and nice and rugged. Battery life is good as well and the construction is nice and rugged so it survives my workshop nicely. That and just love the look of it


----------



## CaveTroll

I may have overused the word rugged a tad

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

CaveTroll said:


> thank you indeed squire! I shall definitely beg some help when ready with new prototypes heh heh.
> 
> I love the arms race actually. Fits beautifully in my oversized hands and nice and rugged. Battery life is good as well and the construction is nice and rugged so it survives my workshop nicely. That and just love the look of it


I actually think you've hit the nail on the head!

It's not comfortable for me, but I have little girl hands, that may be exactly what it boils down to!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CaveTroll

Heh heh I would be more than happy to keep it safe for you.... yeeeeessss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

CaveTroll said:


> Heh heh I would be more than happy to keep it safe for you.... yeeeeessss


Hahahaha!

And I just pop into Benoni any time I want to use it? Sounds too good to be true


----------



## CaveTroll

Too good to be true? Never! Heh heh 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiRM_2smoke

Hi Forum Members,

Decided to join the forum to learn and find out more about vaping and vape products.
I have not touched a real cig for 4 weeks now, i purchased a eleaf istick pico that is helping to kick the habit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz

SuzukiRM_2smoke said:


> Hi Forum Members,
> 
> Decided to join the forum to learn and find out more about vaping and vape products.
> I have not touched a real cig for 4 weeks now, i purchased a eleaf istick pico that is helping to kick the habit.


Welcome @SuzukiRM_2smoke and congratulations on kicking the Cigs!! Must have been an easy 4 weeks with the help of the Pico?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SuzukiRM_2smoke

Dietz said:


> Welcome @SuzukiRM_2smoke and congratulations on kicking the Cigs!! Must have been an easy 4 weeks with the help of the Pico?



@Dietz, thanks.
The 4 weeks have been difficult even with the Pico, i smoked for 11 years.
I had to either give up cigs or beer, so cigs it was.
As a lot of ex smokers know, its torture when you drink and you want to have a cig.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Dietz

SuzukiRM_2smoke said:


> @Dietz, thanks.
> The 4 weeks have been difficult even with the Pico, i smoked for 11 years.
> I had to either give up cigs or beer, so cigs it was.
> As a lot of ex smokers know, its torture when you drink and you want to have a cig.


Yeah I must admit when I quit I still had a cig on one or two occasions when we had a few beers.

But for that I suggest getting a nice Strong Tobacco blend with a Bit more Nicotine than you normally vape (if you vape 3mg, Use a 6mg when having beers) if You vape Nic. 
If you dont vape Nic then still a Nice tobacco will do, but Id just mix up a higher PG for a better throat kick (For me DIY mix of Am4A and 7 Leaves ultimate) works great

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## StaceyJ

Hi, I'm Stacey, Graphic Designer. Stopped smoking for 4 years then started again. Was introduced to vaping and have since then been smoking and vaping until a few weeks ago, now I only vape. I have been vaping for about 7 months. I have an IPV D2 with a Mage GTA. Favorite juices are Paulies coffee cake and blueberry cupcake. Haven't found anything that beats those two, and it's not for a lack of trying.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## WELIHF

Hi all,

My name is Wesley, started vaping and stopped smoking 3 weeks ago, got myself a Pico Mega and Lemo 3 to start, within this time period I've also bought a twisted messes lite and Serpent Alto. I suppose the bug has bit hard, already looking at getting a new mod but I'm glad for it.
Also convinced the misses to join the endeavour so she's been 2 weeks clean

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Anneries

Welcome @StaceyJ happy to see you finally decided to join, now I will have to watch my forum activity.

Hi @WELIHF great to see you introduce yourself ... after winning in the Flavour Mill comp, haha. Do not try to resist the urge to buy new gear, resistance is futile. Congrats and goodluck with kicking the stinky habbit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

@SuzukiRM_2smoke 
@StaceyJ 
@WELIHF 

So glad you joined. The forum is a really great place to learn with so many experienced vapers.
Wonderful having you join this great vaping family where help is always at hand.

@StaceyJ have you tried Pompous Pom's Miss Daisy and Lord Snooty (and even their Strawberry shortcake) ?
Juicy Joes is very close to Tygervalley shopping mall and they have a range of juices you can try before buying. 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StaceyJ

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 88508
> 
> 
> @SuzukiRM_2smoke
> @StaceyJ
> @WELIHF
> 
> So glad you joined. The forum is a really great place to learn with so many experienced vapers.
> Wonderful having you join this great vaping family where help is always at hand.
> 
> @StaceyJ have you tried Pompous Pom's Miss Daisy and Lord Snooty (and even their Strawberry shortcake) ?
> Juicy Joes is very close to Tygervalley shopping mall and they have a range of juices you can try before buying.
> 
> .


Hey

I have not tried those flavors, I will make sure I do. Juicy joes has been my go to juice shop since I started vaping. Had a bit of an issue the last time I was there so have not yet been back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the new members

@SuzukiRM_2smoke , @WELIHF and @StaceyJ 

Congrats on the vaping and quitting the stinkies. 
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along.
Lots of info and helpful experienced vapers here.


----------



## Amir

Hunter said:


> Hi Everyone. The name is Hunter, as shown above. I am from Germiston Gauteng. I really enjoy the whole vaping experience. Especially how much I have actually learnt from building coils, mixing juices and getting to know all the different types vaping. I have come to the fact that i wish I knew what I know now back in schooling. As it amazes me how it all works and how it all links to science ,I probably could've been an excellent science student Haha!!
> I see my self as a hobbyist/cloud chaser but I'm still quite a noob. The best thing about vaping is obviously smelling like e-liquid rather than smelling like cigarettes. Only problem i find with vaping is the amount of eliquid on my clothes at the end of the day but it still smells soooo goooood!!!!. My main excitement is the evolution of vaping .If vaping has evolved so much in the past 3 years Im looking so forward towards what's to come.
> I joined Ecigssa to surround myself with other people who share the same interests as I do. To receive expert knowledge if I am stuck or in need of it and the most important to have fun while vaping.
> I look forward to becoming apart of the vape Fam as well as getting to know and meet all the different types of characters in the forum.
> #Vape2theNash



Hello @Hunter and welcome to the forum. If you're looking for info... or characters.... you've come to the right place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

CaveTroll said:


> evening all
> CaveTroll here. Just started vaping a few months back in an effort to quit the foul sticks. Absolutely loving it! Started on the little evic A10 and now have a limitless arms race with an ammit and a troll v2. Looking at mixing my own juice soon and have started building my own coils as well.
> 
> Also want to bring my business into vaping as well. Im a bowyer, fletchet and carpenter so I'm thinking some interesting wooden items geared to vaping in the future



Hello @CaveTroll and welcome to the forum. Eagerly anticipating your handiwork 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

SuzukiRM_2smoke said:


> Hi Forum Members,
> 
> Decided to join the forum to learn and find out more about vaping and vape products.
> I have not touched a real cig for 4 weeks now, i purchased a eleaf istick pico that is helping to kick the habit.



Hi @SuzukiRM_2smoke and welcome to the forum 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

StaceyJ said:


> Hi, I'm Stacey, Graphic Designer. Stopped smoking for 4 years then started again. Was introduced to vaping and have since then been smoking and vaping until a few weeks ago, now I only vape. I have been vaping for about 7 months. I have an IPV D2 with a Mage GTA. Favorite juices are Paulies coffee cake and blueberry cupcake. Haven't found anything that beats those two, and it's not for a lack of trying.



Hello @StaceyJ and welcome to the forum. Paulies juices are top notch and amongst my go to juices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

WELIHF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Wesley, started vaping and stopped smoking 3 weeks ago, got myself a Pico Mega and Lemo 3 to start, within this time period I've also bought a twisted messes lite and Serpent Alto. I suppose the bug has bit hard, already looking at getting a new mod but I'm glad for it.
> Also convinced the misses to join the endeavour so she's been 2 weeks clean
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Hi @WELIHF and welcome to the forum. Congrats on the his&hers achievement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaveTroll

Amir said:


> Hello @CaveTroll and welcome to the forum. Eagerly anticipating your handiwork
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey there squire. Thank you kindly indeed! Just need to finish a couple of projects then will start on some vape gear and pop some pics up 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome @CaveTroll @SuzukiRM_2smoke @StaceyJ @WELIHF 

Please feel free to enjoy this forum to the fullest! It is a fantastic place full of great knowledge and kind hearts 
Best of luck on your vaping journeys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morrie

Howzit . My friends call me Morrie . After 20 odd years of stinkies I am cured for 2 years now . I started vaping about 5 months ago and got rapidly sucked in , in a positive way. I quickly got on to a steep learning curve and I am now at a stage where I build my own coils and just started to get into diy e juice . I have found this forum an treasure trove of information and after lurking for a couple of months have now decided to join . I really enjoy the knowledgeable discussions that takes place on here and hope to contribute what little I can.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Morrie and congrats on the vaping!
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome @Morrie!!!


----------



## Amir

Morrie said:


> Howzit . My friends call me Morrie . After 20 odd years of stinkies I am cured for 2 years now . I started vaping about 5 months ago and got rapidly sucked in , in a positive way. I quickly got on to a steep learning curve and I am now at a stage where I build my own coils and just started to get into diy e juice . I have found this forum an treasure trove of information and after lurking for a couple of months have now decided to join . I really enjoy the knowledgeable discussions that takes place on here and hope to contribute what little I can.



Hello @Morrie and welcome to the forum. Great choice of words in saying you have found the cure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l0cal_User

Hi guys, Ryan here from Port Elizabeth, started vaping about 3 weeks ago. 

So far I have killed 1 coil(Kanther .5ohm), and managed to repeatedly resuscitate 2 more (Kanther .2ohm and SS .5ohm).
A friend and I make our own juices, I learned the hard way that quitting the stinkies without nicotine is not a likely success story. 
I am the happy owner of a Coolfire IV TC 100 and the soon to be owner of the Gemini 2 RBA tank... on account of the lack of coils available for the iSub V tanks.

I have tried the cheapie ecigs, the twisp (before they had fancy names) and failed miserably at making them an ongoing ciggie replacement, the real stuff seems to be working out well though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

l0cal_User said:


> Hi guys, Ryan here from Port Elizabeth, started vaping about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> So far I have killed 1 coil(Kanther .5ohm), and managed to repeatedly resuscitate 2 more (Kanther .2ohm and SS .5ohm).
> A friend and I make our own juices, I learned the hard way that quitting the stinkies without nicotine is not a likely success story.
> I am the happy owner of a Coolfire IV TC 100 and the soon to be owner of the Gemini 2 RBA tank... on account of the lack of coils available for the iSub V tanks.
> 
> I have tried the cheapie ecigs, the twisp (before they had fancy names) and failed miserably at making them an ongoing ciggie replacement, the real stuff seems to be working out well though.


Welcome @l0cal_User !

Glad to hear that you've found some kit that is working for you! Definitely need the nic to get the stinkies out of the frame! What sort of flavours are you enjoying?


----------



## l0cal_User

Stosta said:


> Welcome @l0cal_User !
> 
> Glad to hear that you've found some kit that is working for you! Definitely need the nic to get the stinkies out of the frame! What sort of flavours are you enjoying?


Thanks Stosta, the friend I concoct juices with is a non-smoker, so didnt have nicotine in his arsenal... it was great for a day or two but my "last box of smokes" declaration went up in smoke with that first coil. I suppose the trickiest thing now is figuring out how to eliminate the throat burn that accompanies nicotine to the party - or better yet, come up with a reduction plan to ease out of it (3mg for week 1, 2.5mg for week 2 etc).

So far I have gone through a few fruit variants, eco plasm I think was one, fruit loops was another. Coffee went well with the nicotine, now I am on a Sweet Litchie and Peppermint trip which is great. Although, 3% peppermint and 10% litchie has the litchie a bit lackluster, so i am going to either increase one or decrease the other... so far so good though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

l0cal_User said:


> Thanks Stosta, the friend I concoct juices with is a non-smoker, so didnt have nicotine in his arsenal... it was great for a day or two but my "last box of smokes" declaration went up in smoke with that first coil. I suppose the trickiest thing now is figuring out how to eliminate the throat burn that accompanies nicotine to the party - or better yet, come up with a reduction plan to ease out of it (3mg for week 1, 2.5mg for week 2 etc).
> 
> So far I have gone through a few fruit variants, eco plasm I think was one, fruit loops was another. Coffee went well with the nicotine, now I am on a Sweet Litchie and Peppermint trip which is great. Although, 3% peppermint and 10% litchie has the litchie a bit lackluster, so i am going to either increase one or decrease the other... so far so good though.


Sjoe! I remember when I started it was on 16mg, and even though it was a small pen-styled device that gave me all the nic I could need! The throat hit with the nic is common, you should check out the DIY threads on this because I'm sure there were a few tips that one could use to reduce that hit, adding distilled water is on if I remember correctly, but @Andre or @rogue zombie would have a much better understanding on this than I would!

Mint and litchi is beautiful! My absolute favourite juice is XXX and is a litchi menthol. For me, nothing else can compare to the beauty of XXX, but shhhh... Don't tell my wife that


----------



## l0cal_User

Stosta said:


> Sjoe! I remember when I started it was on 16mg, and even though it was a small pen-styled device that gave me all the nic I could need! The throat hit with the nic is common, you should check out the DIY threads on this because I'm sure there were a few tips that one could use to reduce that hit, adding distilled water is on if I remember correctly, but @Andre or @rogue zombie would have a much better understanding on this than I would!
> 
> Mint and litchi is beautiful! My absolute favourite juice is XXX and is a litchi menthol. For me, nothing else can compare to the beauty of XXX, but shhhh... Don't tell my wife that



hahaha, fair enough, I couldnt find any simple peppermint recipes - thought I was onto a new thing here  My research has pointed out that my 70vg/30pg ratio may be whats dumbing down the litchie, so I reckon I will try a 50/50 ratio next with perhaps 1% less peppermint. I am however going to check out that XXX recipe, sounds magical. I think the fire at the back of my throat may be the result of switching between cigs and vape though, so I am going to go a few days without the cigs before getting creative.


----------



## Stosta

l0cal_User said:


> hahaha, fair enough, I couldnt find any simple peppermint recipes - thought I was onto a new thing here  My research has pointed out that my 70vg/30pg ratio may be whats dumbing down the litchie, so I reckon I will try a 50/50 ratio next with perhaps 1% less peppermint. I am however going to check out that XXX recipe, sounds magical. I think the fire at the back of my throat may be the result of switching between cigs and vape though, so I am going to go a few days without the cigs before getting creative.


I think the litchi will definitely come through with a 50/50 ratio.

Sadly there is no XXX recipe, it's a commercial juice. I tried making my own juices for a brief period, and after a while I decided I would choose life over vaping my concoctions!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## l0cal_User

Stosta said:


> I think the litchi will definitely come through with a 50/50 ratio.
> 
> Sadly there is no XXX recipe, it's a commercial juice. I tried making my own juices for a brief period, and after a while I decided I would choose life over vaping my concoctions!


Ah yes, I see this... got a few clones that have nothing to do with litchie... The berries bit is what throws me though, but I suppose I could experiment - the base of litchie and peppermint is quite nice, so I cant see what could go wrong.

The biggest thing for me is that vaping must be cheaper than smoking, although I do appreciate a good recipe, it will always urk me that I could make something similar for a fraction of the price.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

l0cal_User said:


> Hi guys, Ryan here from Port Elizabeth, started vaping about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> So far I have killed 1 coil(Kanther .5ohm), and managed to repeatedly resuscitate 2 more (Kanther .2ohm and SS .5ohm).
> A friend and I make our own juices, I learned the hard way that quitting the stinkies without nicotine is not a likely success story.
> I am the happy owner of a Coolfire IV TC 100 and the soon to be owner of the Gemini 2 RBA tank... on account of the lack of coils available for the iSub V tanks.
> 
> I have tried the cheapie ecigs, the twisp (before they had fancy names) and failed miserably at making them an ongoing ciggie replacement, the real stuff seems to be working out well though.



Welcome to the forum @l0cal_User 
Congrats on getting into vaping! Sounds like you have come a long way in a short time so well done for that.
Lots of experienced helpful vapers here, so feel free to ask questions as you go along.
And have a look at the DIY threads - there is a wealth of info on mixing and loads of wonderful recipes.
Here are two subforums you may find quite useful:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/
And
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/

All the best


----------



## shaid davids

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @l0cal_User
> Congrats on getting into vaping! Sounds like you have come a long way in a short time so well done for that.
> Lots of experienced helpful vapers here, so feel free to ask questions as you go along.
> And have a look at the DIY threads - there is a wealth of info on mixing and loads of wonderful recipes.
> Here are two subforums you may find quite useful:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/
> And
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/
> 
> All the best


Good


----------



## l0cal_User

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @l0cal_User
> Congrats on getting into vaping! Sounds like you have come a long way in a short time so well done for that.
> Lots of experienced helpful vapers here, so feel free to ask questions as you go along.
> And have a look at the DIY threads - there is a wealth of info on mixing and loads of wonderful recipes.
> Here are two subforums you may find quite useful:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/
> And
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/
> 
> All the best


Thanks Silver, just a few hours in and i have already gained a lot by joining. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

l0cal_User said:


> Thanks Silver, just a few hours in and i have already gained a lot by joining.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk



Glad to hear @l0cal_User !


----------



## shaid davids

shaid davids said:


> Good


Hi All,I am Shaid,been off analog for 5years now,been walking lots of different devices,juices u name it I've been through quite a bit.

Battle to get my wife off the stinkiest tho,but don't wana become a nag,she is on 25 a day for the past 20 years.

Love vaping,best thing that could've happened In. My life

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

shaid davids said:


> Hi All,I am Shaid,been off analog for 5years now,been walking lots of different devices,juices u name it I've been through quite a bit.
> 
> Battle to get my wife off the stinkiest tho,but don't wana become a nag,she is on 25 a day for the past 20 years.
> 
> Love vaping,best thing that could've happened In. My life



Warm welcome to the forum @shaid davids 
Thanks for the intro
Looking forward to hearing more about your vape adventures
I know what you mean about not wanting to be a "nag". In my view it does take a bit of willpower and an awesome juice. 
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## l0cal_User

shaid davids said:


> Hi All,I am Shaid,been off analog for 5years now,been walking lots of different devices,juices u name it I've been through quite a bit.
> 
> Battle to get my wife off the stinkiest tho,but don't wana become a nag,she is on 25 a day for the past 20 years.
> 
> Love vaping,best thing that could've happened In. My life


That's awesome... Hopefully i can make an intro like that in 5 years  - without the wife part though... Mine is on a steady decline.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DamianDB

Hi Guys and Gals

My name is Damian, and I'm a Paramedic Student.
I have been vaping for 2 and a half years. 
I enjoy many flavours, however XXX from Vapour Mountain has been my ALL DAY, EVERYDAY since I started.

Ill see you all, at Cape Vape Festival

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

DamianDB said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> My name is Damian, and I'm a Paramedic Student.
> I have been vaping for 2 and a half years.
> I enjoy many flavours, however XXX from Vapour Mountain has been my ALL DAY, EVERYDAY since I started.
> 
> Ill see you all, at Cape Vape Festival



Welcome to the forum @DamianDB 
Congrats on the vaping. Two and a half years is a long time!
Enjoy


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome to the forum @l0cal_User @shaid davids @DamianDB 
All the best on your vaping journeys!!!


----------



## Amir

l0cal_User said:


> Hi guys, Ryan here from Port Elizabeth, started vaping about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> So far I have killed 1 coil(Kanther .5ohm), and managed to repeatedly resuscitate 2 more (Kanther .2ohm and SS .5ohm).
> A friend and I make our own juices, I learned the hard way that quitting the stinkies without nicotine is not a likely success story.
> I am the happy owner of a Coolfire IV TC 100 and the soon to be owner of the Gemini 2 RBA tank... on account of the lack of coils available for the iSub V tanks.
> 
> I have tried the cheapie ecigs, the twisp (before they had fancy names) and failed miserably at making them an ongoing ciggie replacement, the real stuff seems to be working out well though.



Hello @l0cal_User and welcome to the forum


----------



## Amir

shaid davids said:


> Hi All,I am Shaid,been off analog for 5years now,been walking lots of different devices,juices u name it I've been through quite a bit.
> 
> Battle to get my wife off the stinkiest tho,but don't wana become a nag,she is on 25 a day for the past 20 years.
> 
> Love vaping,best thing that could've happened In. My life



Hello @shaid davids and welcome to the forum


----------



## Amir

DamianDB said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> My name is Damian, and I'm a Paramedic Student.
> I have been vaping for 2 and a half years.
> I enjoy many flavours, however XXX from Vapour Mountain has been my ALL DAY, EVERYDAY since I started.
> 
> Ill see you all, at Cape Vape Festival



Hello @DamianDB and welcome to the forum. XXX is right up there with my favorites as well


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members*

Something great is happening on Sat 1 April :

*The ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet *
*- Saturday 1 April 2017
- at Sandton NewsCafe
- 11h00*

If you are in JHB on that day, join in for a fun time and a memorable experience!

There will be great vaping vendors and lots of passionate vapers.
Its going to be super! If you havent been to a vape meet before, give it a try. Will be an epic afternoon out!
Lots of prizes for those who RSVP and attend.

For more info check out the Vape Meet thread here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/

Its free to attend, just RSVP on that thread.


----------



## Ben-j

Hello all! 

I'm Ben. I have been vaping for about 5 years now and I love it. Started with the very cheap, tiny e-cigs, jumped to mech mods for a couple of years and recently got a nice 220W box mod. I like making my own coils and I am very interested in starting DIY juice. 

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Ben-j said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm Ben. I have been vaping for about 5 years now and I love it. Started with the very cheap, tiny e-cigs, jumped to mech mods for a couple of years and recently got a nice 220W box mod. I like making my own coils and I am very interested in starting DIY juice.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome @Ben-j. You have come to the right place, sure you will enjoy your stay. Plenty of DIY posts here so browse to your hearts content and ask as many questions as you like. There is no question that can not be asked so fire away at random.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ben-j said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm Ben. I have been vaping for about 5 years now and I love it. Started with the very cheap, tiny e-cigs, jumped to mech mods for a couple of years and recently got a nice 220W box mod. I like making my own coils and I am very interested in starting DIY juice.
> 
> Cheers



Welcome to the forum @Ben-j 
Congrats on the five years of vaping, that is a long time indeed
Enjoy your stay and looking forward to hearing more aboit your experiences

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JCNaik

Howzit 

Im Jerome. Been vaping off & on for around 4 years now. 

Never had much exposure to the south african Vape scene and support to get off the stickies like I do now. 

Currently vaping on a SMOK Alien 220W and switching between my EXO XL & big baby beast tanks. 

Always looking learn more about vaping and educate others. Maybe save a life or 2   




Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

JCNaik said:


> Howzit
> 
> Im Jerome. Been vaping off & on for around 4 years now.
> 
> Never had much exposure to the south african Vape scene and support to get off the stickies like I do now.
> 
> Currently vaping on a SMOK Alien 220W and switching between my EXO XL & big baby beast tanks.
> 
> Always looking learn more about vaping and educate others. Maybe save a life or 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


Welcome Jerome. Put your feet up, make yourself at home and enjoy the forum. You will find plenty information and support around here. 

Good luck letting go of those stinkies.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

JCNaik said:


> Howzit
> 
> Im Jerome. Been vaping off & on for around 4 years now.
> 
> Never had much exposure to the south african Vape scene and support to get off the stickies like I do now.
> 
> Currently vaping on a SMOK Alien 220W and switching between my EXO XL & big baby beast tanks.
> 
> Always looking learn more about vaping and educate others. Maybe save a life or 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @JCNaik 
Congrats on the vaping. As Raindance said, lots of info and support here.
Feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FaMZo

Hi all, noob to the forum not to vaping.
Been vaping since November '16 so far its been an amazing experience / hobby, the vaping community are nothing short of fantastic people and i am glad I've stumbled into this journey...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

FaMZo said:


> Hi all, noob to the forum not to vaping.
> Been vaping since November '16 so far its been an amazing experience / hobby, the vaping community are nothing short of fantastic people and i am glad I've stumbled into this journey...



Welcome @FaMZo 
Congrats on the vaping and what a hobby it is!
Enjoy your stay here and wishing you all the best

If you are free on Sat 1 April, join us at the upcoming ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet
Gonna be a great day. Lots of vapers and several superb vendors
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/
RSVP on the thread to be in line to win some great prizes


----------



## FaMZo

Silver said:


> Welcome @FaMZo
> Congrats on the vaping and what a hobby it is!
> Enjoy your stay here and wishing you all the best
> 
> If you are free on Sat 1 April, join us at the upcoming ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet
> Gonna be a great day. Lots of vapers and several superb vendors
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/
> RSVP on the thread to be in line to win some great prizes


Thanks @Silver, will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

Howsit guys 

My name is wayne and i have been vaping for about 2 years now. I currently vape on a Eleaf lychee mounted on a pico 75w.

Currently in the market for some new kit and would like to start mixing DIY 

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Ben-j said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm Ben. I have been vaping for about 5 years now and I love it. Started with the very cheap, tiny e-cigs, jumped to mech mods for a couple of years and recently got a nice 220W box mod. I like making my own coils and I am very interested in starting DIY juice.
> 
> Cheers



Hello @Ben-j and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Amir

JCNaik said:


> Howzit
> 
> Im Jerome. Been vaping off & on for around 4 years now.
> 
> Never had much exposure to the south african Vape scene and support to get off the stickies like I do now.
> 
> Currently vaping on a SMOK Alien 220W and switching between my EXO XL & big baby beast tanks.
> 
> Always looking learn more about vaping and educate others. Maybe save a life or 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk



Hello @JCNaik and welcome to the forum


----------



## Amir

FaMZo said:


> Hi all, noob to the forum not to vaping.
> Been vaping since November '16 so far its been an amazing experience / hobby, the vaping community are nothing short of fantastic people and i am glad I've stumbled into this journey...



Hello @FaMZo and welcome to the forum


----------



## Amir

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> Howsit guys
> 
> My name is wayne and i have been vaping for about 2 years now. I currently vape on a Eleaf lychee mounted on a pico 75w.
> 
> Currently in the market for some new kit and would like to start mixing DIY
> 
> Cheers



Hello @Wayne Swanepoel and welcome to the forum. Keep an eye out on the classifieds for some awesome gear


----------



## Mender31

@JCNaik have you had any problems or issues with the alien kit? Thinking of maybe upgradig but doing some research so any info would be helpful!

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> Howsit guys
> 
> My name is wayne and i have been vaping for about 2 years now. I currently vape on a Eleaf lychee mounted on a pico 75w.
> 
> Currently in the market for some new kit and would like to start mixing DIY
> 
> Cheers



Welcome @Wayne Swanepoel and congrats on the vaping
Lots of great DIY discussions and experts on here. Just go to the DIY threads inside the E-Liquid category.

And hope to see you at the ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet on Sat 1 April. There will be several great vendors there with quite a bit of gear (Vape Cartel, Vaperite and Vape Club). 

Check out the thread for more details:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/


----------



## JCNaik

Mender31 said:


> @JCNaik have you had any problems or issues with the alien kit? Thinking of maybe upgradig but doing some research so any info would be helpful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


None what so ever bud. Just the RBA on the baby beast tank did seem to be a bit of a pain. Giving me all different readings even when changing wires. 

Using the limitless exo xl tank and have no issues.

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan-Telly

Good day All, my name is Chantelle de Wit

I got into vaping in a not so common way
I was booked into hospital last year October and was diagnosed with Anxiety and Major Depressive Disorder with the possibility of developing a personality disorder such as Bipolar

While I was in hospital I picked up the habbit of smoking as the nicotine increased my dopamine levels which made me feel more grounded

Once I left hospital I continued to smoke, but my Boyfriend was unhappy about it, so I made a compromise
I told him that if he got me a vape for Christmas I would quit smoking and I would then only vape.

I can officially say that since I got my vape I have not touched a cigarette

I have had two mods, I started with an eleaf istick pico mega and have now moved onto a Smoke Alien 220w Mod

I am a very happy Vaper and I have converted many smokers into vapers.

And that's my story on my vaping Journey

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Chan-Telly

Mender31 said:


> @JCNaik have you had any problems or issues with the alien kit? Thinking of maybe upgradig but doing some research so any info would be helpful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Good day, I have the smoke alien mod and I have had it for few months and have not had a single issue, I am absolutely in love with my mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Chan-Telly said:


> Good day All, my name is Chantelle de Wit
> 
> I got into vaping in a not so common way
> I was booked into hospital last year October and was diagnosed with Anxiety and Major Depressive Disorder with the possibility of developing a personality disorder such as Bipolar
> 
> While I was in hospital I picked up the habbit of smoking as the nicotine increased my dopamine levels which made me feel more grounded
> 
> Once I left hospital I continued to smoke, but my Boyfriend was unhappy about it, so I made a compromise
> I told him that if he got me a vape for Christmas I would quit smoking and I would then only vape.
> 
> I can officially say that since I got my vape I have not touched a cigarette
> 
> I have had two mods, I started with an eleaf istick pico mega and have now moved onto a Smoke Alien 220w Mod
> 
> I am a very happy Vaper and I have converted many smokers into vapers.
> 
> And that's my story on my vaping Journey


Welcome @Chan-Telly !

Fantastic to hear that you managed to hold to the commitment of the vape! That is a different story!

Hope you enjoy your time with us, what are your favourite juices?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chan-Telly

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Chan-Telly !
> 
> Fantastic to hear that you managed to hold to the commitment of the vape! That is a different story!
> 
> Hope you enjoy your time with us, what are your favourite juices?


I have a few favourites

this includes : Mystic nectur flying gecko, Galactic fish
Wiener Chasing Tails


----------



## Stosta

Chan-Telly said:


> I have a few favourites
> 
> this includes : Mystic nectur flying gecko, Galactic fish
> Wiener Chasing Tails


I haven't tried any of the Mystic stuff, but the Wiener range is definitely amazing!


----------



## KyleSociety

Hi my name's Kyle, from Joburg, been vaping for about 2 years. Started off with the subvod to stay of the stinkies, and since then been through a few mods and atomizers! Loved the vaping experience to such an extent it prompted me to now start my own online store with my good mate @Cruzz_33

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

KyleSociety said:


> Hi my name's Kyle, from Joburg, been vaping for about 2 years. Started off with the subvod to stay of the stinkies, and since then been through a few mods and atomizers! Loved the vaping experience to such an extent it prompted me to now start my own online store with my good mate @Cruzz_33


Welcome @KyleSociety !

You're in good hands with @Cruzz_33 , the man knows his stuff!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Amir

Chan-Telly said:


> Good day All, my name is Chantelle de Wit
> 
> I got into vaping in a not so common way
> I was booked into hospital last year October and was diagnosed with Anxiety and Major Depressive Disorder with the possibility of developing a personality disorder such as Bipolar
> 
> While I was in hospital I picked up the habbit of smoking as the nicotine increased my dopamine levels which made me feel more grounded
> 
> Once I left hospital I continued to smoke, but my Boyfriend was unhappy about it, so I made a compromise
> I told him that if he got me a vape for Christmas I would quit smoking and I would then only vape.
> 
> I can officially say that since I got my vape I have not touched a cigarette
> 
> I have had two mods, I started with an eleaf istick pico mega and have now moved onto a Smoke Alien 220w Mod
> 
> I am a very happy Vaper and I have converted many smokers into vapers.
> 
> And that's my story on my vaping Journey



Hello @Chan-Telly and welcome to the forum... Vaping is the stuff that dreams are made of... with the correct set up, replacing a fatal addiction like smoking becomes a walk in the park. Best of luck with your vaping journey and personal health.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Mender31 said:


> @JCNaik have you had any problems or issues with the alien kit? Thinking of maybe upgradig but doing some research so any info would be helpful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



I'm an Alien man myself and I have yet to have an issue with mine. My bro and a couple of friends have all gotten Alien kits on my recommendation and out of the 8 or so odd buys that I've made for them... We had one Alien mod screen die on us. The mod fired perfectly fine but the screen showed blank. The retailer contacted the supplier and within 2 days there was a brand new alien KIT on the doorstep!! I say 'kit' in bold cause it was the mod only that failed and the supplier decided to replace his broken mod only with a full kit...


----------



## Mender31

Wow that is awesome. Would anyone know where I could find a decent price for a mod. Don't need the kit but might want to get it for the backup tank. Because I would not mind upgrading soon but will have to see first

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Chan-Telly said:


> Good day All, my name is Chantelle de Wit
> 
> I got into vaping in a not so common way
> I was booked into hospital last year October and was diagnosed with Anxiety and Major Depressive Disorder with the possibility of developing a personality disorder such as Bipolar
> 
> While I was in hospital I picked up the habbit of smoking as the nicotine increased my dopamine levels which made me feel more grounded
> 
> Once I left hospital I continued to smoke, but my Boyfriend was unhappy about it, so I made a compromise
> I told him that if he got me a vape for Christmas I would quit smoking and I would then only vape.
> 
> I can officially say that since I got my vape I have not touched a cigarette
> 
> I have had two mods, I started with an eleaf istick pico mega and have now moved onto a Smoke Alien 220w Mod
> 
> I am a very happy Vaper and I have converted many smokers into vapers.
> 
> And that's my story on my vaping Journey



Welcome @Chan-Telly and thanks for the intro
Glad to hear that the vaping is working out nicely for you.
Wishing you all the best from here and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Vape_Moe

Hey guys 
My name is Amir 
I'm from Durban North
3 months on Vape! 
Love this lifestyle

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Cornelius said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> So as with most I am fairly new to vaping. Been vaping for around 2 months now, initially started to quit smoking and successfully did about 2 weeks ago. From 40 stinkies a day to 30ml a day sounds like a fair trade of. I have a ijusts, just sold my kangertech mini and recently bought a RX2/3 with a gemini. But still prefer the simplicity of the ijust for daily use. Love biscuits, custards and those type of juices
> 
> Only recently learned about the forum and hope to learn even more and hopefully at some stage in the future contribute in some way.


@Cornelius ,@Tanja ,@mza786 ,@AndreH ,and all new recruits welcome! You will quickly find the forum is a great addiction to substitute the cigs. I know I need my daily"forum fix"or it feels like I'm missing something.You'll learn all the vape magic and make some friends along the way.Have fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Vape_Moe said:


> Hey guys
> My name is Amir
> I'm from Durban North
> 3 months on Vape!
> Love this lifestyle



Salaam @Vape_Moe and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

KyleSociety said:


> Hi my name's Kyle, from Joburg, been vaping for about 2 years. Started off with the subvod to stay of the stinkies, and since then been through a few mods and atomizers! Loved the vaping experience to such an extent it prompted me to now start my own online store with my good mate @Cruzz_33



Hello @KyleSociety and welcome to the forum. What is the name of your online store? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Vape_Moe said:


> Hey guys
> My name is Amir
> I'm from Durban North
> 3 months on Vape!
> Love this lifestyle



Welcome to the forum @Vape_Moe 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Roddy

Good day all My name is Roddy and I am from Scottburgh, I love vaping, tattoos and Gaming.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Roddy said:


> Good day all My name is Roddy and I am from Scottburgh, I love vaping, tattoos and Gaming.


Those are three awesome hobbies to love @Roddy !

Welcome to the forum! What kit are you using or favouring?


----------



## Amir

Roddy said:


> Good day all My name is Roddy and I am from Scottburgh, I love vaping, tattoos and Gaming.



Hello @Roddy and welcome to the forum


----------



## Jessica

Roddy said:


> Good day all My name is Roddy and I am from Scottburgh, I love vaping, tattoos and Gaming.


Welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mari

Roddy said:


> Good day all My name is Roddy and I am from Scottburgh, I love vaping, tattoos and Gaming.


Awesome welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Roddy said:


> Good day all My name is Roddy and I am from Scottburgh, I love vaping, tattoos and Gaming.



Welcome @Roddy 
Enjoy your stay here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goldfish619

Silver said:


> Welcome @Chan-Telly and thanks for the intro
> Glad to hear that the vaping is working out nicely for you.
> Wishing you all the best from here and enjoy your stay!


Hi, my name is Christopher Coetzee. Im from the Freestate originally but live now in Randburg and work in Sandton. Ive struggled most of my life to quit smoking and my technical supervisor introduced me to the vape world. I started using the joytech ego aio and it worked great for a few months till i seeked better. I currently use an eleaf istick power 80w mod and serpent mini 25mm tank. I build my own coils and make my own juice now. I havent touched a cigarette since i started vaping, this is going about 6 months now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Goldfish619 said:


> Hi, my name is Christopher Coetzee. Im from the Freestate originally but live now in Randburg and work in Sandton. Ive struggled most of my life to quit smoking and my technical supervisor introduced me to the vape world. I started using the joytech ego aio and it worked great for a few months till i seeked better. I currently use an eleaf istick power 80w mod and serpent mini 25mm tank. I build my own coils and make my own juice now. I havent touched a cigarette since i started vaping, this is going about 6 months now



Welcome to the forum @Goldfish619 
Congrats on the 6 months of no smoking. Great achievement
All the best from here on
Enjoy your stay!

PS - if you free on Sat 1 April, there is a great ECIGSSA JHB vape meet taking place in Sandton. Feel free to join. Check out this thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/


----------



## Anneries

WOW! So much new forum members, most seem to have been vaping for quite a while already.
Welcome to all, not going to try and name all.
You all are now part of, according to me, one of the best and most active forums in SA. ROUGHLY 1000 new posts weekly. 
You are sure to learn SOMETHING new around here. If you ask questions you are sure to get a response from one of the veteran vapers.
Enjoy your stay and congrats on making the choice that is vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arno Nomdo

Wow - I have been vaping for more than 7 years. I had to go check on ECF to find my start date. (13 Dec 2009)

I started sub -ohm vaping on Friday the 13th. (13 Jan 2017)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Arno Nomdo said:


> Wow - I have been vaping for more than 7 years. I had to go check on ECF to find my start date. (13 Dec 2009)
> 
> I started sub -ohm vaping on Friday the 13th. (13 Jan 2017)



Welcome to the forum @Arno Nomdo 
Wow, 7 years is ancient in vaping time!
Congrats and looking forward to hearing more about your vaping adventures
Enjoy


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper

Hi all, The names Dwayne, Been off stinkies for going onto a year, best choice ive ever made. Happy Vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

Welcome @DwaynePsytrooper and well done one the Stinkies!!
Lots of great stuff here, hope you enjoy your stay!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Goldfish619 said:


> Hi, my name is Christopher Coetzee. Im from the Freestate originally but live now in Randburg and work in Sandton. Ive struggled most of my life to quit smoking and my technical supervisor introduced me to the vape world. I started using the joytech ego aio and it worked great for a few months till i seeked better. I currently use an eleaf istick power 80w mod and serpent mini 25mm tank. I build my own coils and make my own juice now. I havent touched a cigarette since i started vaping, this is going about 6 months now



Hello @Goldfish619 and welcome to the forum. The SM25 is an awesome tank and one of my personal favorites


----------



## Amir

Arno Nomdo said:


> Wow - I have been vaping for more than 7 years. I had to go check on ECF to find my start date. (13 Dec 2009)
> 
> I started sub -ohm vaping on Friday the 13th. (13 Jan 2017)



That's awesome bud... We started around the same time


----------



## Amir

DwaynePsytrooper said:


> Hi all, The names Dwayne, Been off stinkies for going onto a year, best choice ive ever made. Happy Vaping



Hello @DwaynePsytrooper and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

DwaynePsytrooper said:


> Hi all, The names Dwayne, Been off stinkies for going onto a year, best choice ive ever made. Happy Vaping



Welcome @DwaynePsytrooper 
Congrats on the year off stinkies!!! Marvellous!
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## TheLegend27

Hi I am TheLegend27, been vaping for over a year now with a few cigs here and there.
Joined to discuss juice reviews on the site and give my opinion on things. 
Hope to be an active member and support the vape community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

TheLegend27 said:


> Hi I am TheLegend27, been vaping for over a year now with a few cigs here and there.
> Joined to discuss juice reviews on the site and give my opinion on things.
> Hope to be an active member and support the vape community.



Welcome to the forum @TheLegend27 
Congrats on the vaping. 
All the best and enjoy your stay. We have a great place here.

By the way, I see you are from Gauteng.
We are having a super ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet on Sat 1 April 2017 at NewsCafe Sandton. Starts at 11.
If you want to be active and support the community, come along and meet a lot of us there.

Here is the thread with all the details:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tororizer

Hi All. 
I'm Leon from Harare,Zimbabwe 

Not really new to vaping but new on here. Very nice forum you guys have and welldone with the capetown vape festival. I would have loved to have been there. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Hi all

Been reading various topics here for some months now, decided this was the time to join so I can benefit from the Jhb meet next weekend...lol.
Seriously though, been vaping for about 8 months now. Still on stinkies but they now have to go for life reasons. Have cut those from 30 pd to 10-15 pd so well on the way to stopping.

Started with K-Box 120 and Cubis tank, then a Steam Engine. Now using a RS 200s with Petri v2 & RTA. The K-Box still in use as it fits the pocket easier.

My son (also on here somewhere) is the source of great frustration to me atm. He bought me a coil making set, now I can't get the wire I want from a single source...not possible as far as I can see. Will have to get from 2 or 3 places...extra shipping costs.

Anyway, look forward to learning from you all and possibly being able to contribute in time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Tororizer said:


> Hi All.
> I'm Leon from Harare,Zimbabwe
> 
> Not really new to vaping but new on here. Very nice forum you guys have and welldone with the capetown vape festival. I would have loved to have been there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum. Glad to have another from Zim join the party. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

SouthernCelt said:


> Hello all
> 
> Been lurking on the forum for a while, so I thought it's about time I joined in the fun and games.
> 
> I've been vaping for about 3 months now, but I think I'm a bit of a fanatic as I read up a lot and watch (too many) Youtube vaping vids. My route into vaping isn't the normal story that most people take. Thing is, I've never been a smoker, apart from a decent cigar on occasion. I absolutely hate stinkies with a passion. "So, why are you vaping?" I hear you cry.
> 
> Well, for years I've been trying to get the missus to kick the evil habit. About a year ago I bought her a Twisp and managed to convince her to give it a go. After trying it for a while, she started liking it, and started "Twisping" more. Shortly thereafter, other family members started vaping, and went for it in a big way - my brother started mixing his own juice and the bug bit.
> 
> I must admit the smells were awesome - way better than the awful stench of the stinkies. Instead of standing outside and smoking (because I can't stand the smell of stinkies) they were allowed to vape inside . At the beginning of the year, the missus decided she wanted a mod so she could enjoy the awesome flavours that the rest of the family were enjoying.
> 
> As a way of supporting her on the journey out of stinkie-land, I tried a few puffs of juice and the flavours were amazing! Didn't like the nic, but tried some 0mg juice, and dayyam - the flavours were amazing! I bought her a mod for her birthday, and ended up with one myself, strictly 0mg juices for me.
> 
> What started out as support for family members became a hobby. The bug bit (and hard!) and here I am, cloud and flavour chasing . I love the technical aspects of vaping, and have just bought my first RDA to pursue my flavour obsession. I don't vape extensively (I leave my mod at home during the day), but enjoy a couple of puffs at home at night and when out and about on weekends.
> 
> My primary mission has been achieved - the missus has kicked the stinkies, and vapes on her mod using 3mg juice, as well as her Twisp (on occasion). We now have a hobby in common, and I think this has indeed helped her kick the stinkies.
> 
> If anyone else has gone down this unusual route, I'd like to hear your story!
> 
> Oh yeah, my rig consists of an Asmodus Ohmsmium with a Big Baby Beast tank, which I run at 0.15 ohms using the T8 coils - awesome clouds and flavour! My preferred juice flavours seem to run to the fruity/dessert styles. As I type, I'm busy vaping The Vaping Industry's Signature 1 juice - absolutely awesome coffee flavours! Other favourites are NCV Trinity, Vapour Mountain Slice and Creamy Clouds Cheeky Cherry to name a few.
> 
> Glad to join the community - I have found vape peeps to be really friendly and welcoming. See you around and keep on blowing them clouds!


Awesome introduction and a most sensible approach imo. Most welcome to the forum. Happy vaping to you and HRH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SouthernCelt said:


> Hello all
> 
> Been lurking on the forum for a while, so I thought it's about time I joined in the fun and games.
> 
> I've been vaping for about 3 months now, but I think I'm a bit of a fanatic as I read up a lot and watch (too many) Youtube vaping vids. My route into vaping isn't the normal story that most people take. Thing is, I've never been a smoker, apart from a decent cigar on occasion. I absolutely hate stinkies with a passion. "So, why are you vaping?" I hear you cry.
> 
> Well, for years I've been trying to get the missus to kick the evil habit. About a year ago I bought her a Twisp and managed to convince her to give it a go. After trying it for a while, she started liking it, and started "Twisping" more. Shortly thereafter, other family members started vaping, and went for it in a big way - my brother started mixing his own juice and the bug bit.
> 
> I must admit the smells were awesome - way better than the awful stench of the stinkies. Instead of standing outside and smoking (because I can't stand the smell of stinkies) they were allowed to vape inside . At the beginning of the year, the missus decided she wanted a mod so she could enjoy the awesome flavours that the rest of the family were enjoying.
> 
> As a way of supporting her on the journey out of stinkie-land, I tried a few puffs of juice and the flavours were amazing! Didn't like the nic, but tried some 0mg juice, and dayyam - the flavours were amazing! I bought her a mod for her birthday, and ended up with one myself, strictly 0mg juices for me.
> 
> What started out as support for family members became a hobby. The bug bit (and hard!) and here I am, cloud and flavour chasing . I love the technical aspects of vaping, and have just bought my first RDA to pursue my flavour obsession. I don't vape extensively (I leave my mod at home during the day), but enjoy a couple of puffs at home at night and when out and about on weekends.
> 
> My primary mission has been achieved - the missus has kicked the stinkies, and vapes on her mod using 3mg juice, as well as her Twisp (on occasion). We now have a hobby in common, and I think this has indeed helped her kick the stinkies.
> 
> If anyone else has gone down this unusual route, I'd like to hear your story!
> 
> Oh yeah, my rig consists of an Asmodus Ohmsmium with a Big Baby Beast tank, which I run at 0.15 ohms using the T8 coils - awesome clouds and flavour! My preferred juice flavours seem to run to the fruity/dessert styles. As I type, I'm busy vaping The Vaping Industry's Signature 1 juice - absolutely awesome coffee flavours! Other favourites are NCV Trinity, Vapour Mountain Slice and Creamy Clouds Cheeky Cherry to name a few.
> 
> Glad to join the community - I have found vape peeps to be really friendly and welcoming. See you around and keep on blowing them clouds!



Welcome to the forum @SouthernCelt 
Congrats on the missus giving up stinkies! Way to go. 
I would normally try dissuade non smokers from starting to vape but supporting the missus I guess is a major win.
Enjoy your stay!

PS - I see you are in Roodepoort, check out the upcoming ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet on Sat 1 April
Going to be a blast!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stillwaters said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been reading various topics here for some months now, decided this was the time to join so I can benefit from the Jhb meet next weekend...lol.
> Seriously though, been vaping for about 8 months now. Still on stinkies but they now have to go for life reasons. Have cut those from 30 pd to 10-15 pd so well on the way to stopping.
> 
> Started with K-Box 120 and Cubis tank, then a Steam Engine. Now using a RS 200s with Petri v2 & RTA. The K-Box still in use as it fits the pocket easier.
> 
> My son (also on here somewhere) is the source of great frustration to me atm. He bought me a coil making set, now I can't get the wire I want from a single source...not possible as far as I can see. Will have to get from 2 or 3 places...extra shipping costs.
> 
> Anyway, look forward to learning from you all and possibly being able to contribute in time.



Welcome to the forum @Stillwaters 
Congrats on the vaping and cutting down on the smokes
This is a journey and as I am sure your son will explain, one needs to find a vape and several juices that you love. Takes some time and experimentation but when you find what you like it is plain sailing.
Enjoy the forum and looking forward to the Vape Meet.


----------



## MMK

Hi Everyone

Have to say, we South Africans are a unique happy bunch of individuals. We might be behind in a few things like manufacturing etc but when it comes to liquids looks like its getting better everyday.

Being vaping a few years now, started with Twisps, left them for Kangertech and never looked back. Recently I just got the Juppi mod and have to say the taste is the best I have had so far and its so easy to wick, I have been saving alot of money on coils, I think I have found the one.

The Phillip Rocke Signature series Strawberry Ice Cream is my best liquid, but I haven't had it in a long time now, seems no one in SA are selling them anymore, wonder why? Local juices, NCV and Nostalgia are my favorites.

Stopped the ciggies, my aim eventually is to end the vaping as well.

My fear is I just hope 10 or 15 years down the line they don't come out with a report with some health surprises for us vapors, but as with anything moderation is good.

My next step in vape evolution is stealth smoking and I am on 3 MG.

Thanks for this forum, it really is the place to be!

Best Regards
MMK

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

MMK said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Have to say, we South Africans are a unique happy bunch of individuals. We might be behind in a few things like manufacturing etc but when it comes to liquids looks like its getting better everyday.
> 
> Being vaping a few years now, started with Twisps, left them for Kangertech and never looked back. Recently I just got the Juppi mod and have to say the taste is the best I have had so far and its so easy to wick, I have been saving alot of money on coils, I think I have found the one.
> 
> The Phillip Rocke Signature series Strawberry Ice Cream is my best liquid, but I haven't had it in a long time now, seems no one in SA are selling them anymore, wonder why? Local juices, NCV and Nostalgia are my favorites.
> 
> Stopped the ciggies, my aim eventually is to end the vaping as well.
> 
> My fear is I just hope 10 or 15 years down the line they don't come out with a report with some health surprises for us vapors, but as with anything moderation is good.
> 
> My next step in vape evolution is stealth smoking and I am on 3 MG.
> 
> Thanks for this forum, it really is the place to be!
> 
> Best Regards
> MMK



Welcome to the forum @MMK 
Congrats on the vaping and kicking the stinkies. Super achievement!
Sounds like you found your happy place and thats great!
You are very right, we have lots of local talent on the juice front. Many say our best here compares favourably to the best juices internationally. 
Enjoy the forum and all the best for your journey from here on


----------



## Amir

TheLegend27 said:


> Hi I am TheLegend27, been vaping for over a year now with a few cigs here and there.
> Joined to discuss juice reviews on the site and give my opinion on things.
> Hope to be an active member and support the vape community.



Hello @TheLegend27 and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Amir

MMK said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Have to say, we South Africans are a unique happy bunch of individuals. We might be behind in a few things like manufacturing etc but when it comes to liquids looks like its getting better everyday.
> 
> Being vaping a few years now, started with Twisps, left them for Kangertech and never looked back. Recently I just got the Juppi mod and have to say the taste is the best I have had so far and its so easy to wick, I have been saving alot of money on coils, I think I have found the one.
> 
> The Phillip Rocke Signature series Strawberry Ice Cream is my best liquid, but I haven't had it in a long time now, seems no one in SA are selling them anymore, wonder why? Local juices, NCV and Nostalgia are my favorites.
> 
> Stopped the ciggies, my aim eventually is to end the vaping as well.
> 
> My fear is I just hope 10 or 15 years down the line they don't come out with a report with some health surprises for us vapors, but as with anything moderation is good.
> 
> My next step in vape evolution is stealth smoking and I am on 3 MG.
> 
> Thanks for this forum, it really is the place to be!
> 
> Best Regards
> MMK



Hello @MMK and welcome to the forum. I too went from twisp to kangertech... I even had one of them notorious NEBOX mods and I loved it!! Leaked on me only once in my front jeans pocket and had me walking around Dubai airport looking like I couldn't make it to the bathroom in time or i just got off a flight with the worlds hottest air hostesses doing their job in the nude... Either way... It served me well for a full 2 years.


----------



## Amir

Tororizer said:


> Hi All.
> I'm Leon from Harare,Zimbabwe
> 
> Not really new to vaping but new on here. Very nice forum you guys have and welldone with the capetown vape festival. I would have loved to have been there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hello @Tororizer and welcome to the forum


----------



## Amir

SouthernCelt said:


> Hello all
> 
> Been lurking on the forum for a while, so I thought it's about time I joined in the fun and games.
> 
> I've been vaping for about 3 months now, but I think I'm a bit of a fanatic as I read up a lot and watch (too many) Youtube vaping vids. My route into vaping isn't the normal story that most people take. Thing is, I've never been a smoker, apart from a decent cigar on occasion. I absolutely hate stinkies with a passion. "So, why are you vaping?" I hear you cry.
> 
> Well, for years I've been trying to get the missus to kick the evil habit. About a year ago I bought her a Twisp and managed to convince her to give it a go. After trying it for a while, she started liking it, and started "Twisping" more. Shortly thereafter, other family members started vaping, and went for it in a big way - my brother started mixing his own juice and the bug bit.
> 
> I must admit the smells were awesome - way better than the awful stench of the stinkies. Instead of standing outside and smoking (because I can't stand the smell of stinkies) they were allowed to vape inside . At the beginning of the year, the missus decided she wanted a mod so she could enjoy the awesome flavours that the rest of the family were enjoying.
> 
> As a way of supporting her on the journey out of stinkie-land, I tried a few puffs of juice and the flavours were amazing! Didn't like the nic, but tried some 0mg juice, and dayyam - the flavours were amazing! I bought her a mod for her birthday, and ended up with one myself, strictly 0mg juices for me.
> 
> What started out as support for family members became a hobby. The bug bit (and hard!) and here I am, cloud and flavour chasing . I love the technical aspects of vaping, and have just bought my first RDA to pursue my flavour obsession. I don't vape extensively (I leave my mod at home during the day), but enjoy a couple of puffs at home at night and when out and about on weekends.
> 
> My primary mission has been achieved - the missus has kicked the stinkies, and vapes on her mod using 3mg juice, as well as her Twisp (on occasion). We now have a hobby in common, and I think this has indeed helped her kick the stinkies.
> 
> If anyone else has gone down this unusual route, I'd like to hear your story!
> 
> Oh yeah, my rig consists of an Asmodus Ohmsmium with a Big Baby Beast tank, which I run at 0.15 ohms using the T8 coils - awesome clouds and flavour! My preferred juice flavours seem to run to the fruity/dessert styles. As I type, I'm busy vaping The Vaping Industry's Signature 1 juice - absolutely awesome coffee flavours! Other favourites are NCV Trinity, Vapour Mountain Slice and Creamy Clouds Cheeky Cherry to name a few.
> 
> Glad to join the community - I have found vape peeps to be really friendly and welcoming. See you around and keep on blowing them clouds!



Hello @SouthernCelt and welcome to the forum. Interesting intro and what a way to catch the vaping bug!! #Legendary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Stillwaters said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been reading various topics here for some months now, decided this was the time to join so I can benefit from the Jhb meet next weekend...lol.
> Seriously though, been vaping for about 8 months now. Still on stinkies but they now have to go for life reasons. Have cut those from 30 pd to 10-15 pd so well on the way to stopping.
> 
> Started with K-Box 120 and Cubis tank, then a Steam Engine. Now using a RS 200s with Petri v2 & RTA. The K-Box still in use as it fits the pocket easier.
> 
> My son (also on here somewhere) is the source of great frustration to me atm. He bought me a coil making set, now I can't get the wire I want from a single source...not possible as far as I can see. Will have to get from 2 or 3 places...extra shipping costs.
> 
> Anyway, look forward to learning from you all and possibly being able to contribute in time.



Hello @Stillwaters and welcome to the forum. I hope you find everything you're looking for as there is no better place to start


----------



## The_Ice

Hi to all the new members, 

I made a new years resolution that I would greet everyone by name that introduce themselves in this thread.
I have had a hectic time on the grind these last 2 weeks so it's quite the backlog.

@Ben-j @JCNaik @FaMZo @Wayne Swanepoel @Chan-Telly @KyleSociety @Vape_Moe @Roddy @Arno Nomdo @DwaynePsytrooper @TheLegend27 @Tororizer @SouthernCelt @Stillwaters @MMK 

Really want to welcome you all, enjoy the forum to the max!!!
Thank you so much for taking time to introduce yourselves.
This is a great place full of all the info you would need.
Best of luck on your vaping journeys.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## FiveStarZA

Hi all.

Just signed up last week. Moved from analogues to vaping just over 3 years ago. Started off on a good old eGo-T, then added a Protank III, then moved onto the twisp range and finally moved up to an iJust S a couple of weeks ago. Whole new (3mg) world opened to me. Twisp was great as a convenience, but so glad I've moved on to something with a little more oomph. Just got some Complex Chaos Mallowshake and Freaky Loops which I'm dying to try, but got a tank full of Cosmic Fog Nutz at the moment.

Hobbies include: Scale model car building, gaming (on PC and Xbox) and photography.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

FiveStarZA said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just signed up last week. Moved from analogues to vaping just over 3 years ago. Started off on a good old eGo-T, then added a Protank III, then moved onto the twisp range and finally moved up to an iJust S a couple of weeks ago. Whole new (3mg) world opened to me. Twisp was great as a convenience, but so glad I've moved on to something with a little more oomph. Just got some Complex Chaos Mallowshake and Freaky Loops which I'm dying to try, but got a tank full of Cosmic Fog Nutz at the moment.
> 
> Hobbies include: Scale model car building, gaming (on PC and Xbox) and photography.


Most welcome to the forum vaping veteran friend. Enjoy your stay. Happy vaping.


----------



## Amir

FiveStarZA said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just signed up last week. Moved from analogues to vaping just over 3 years ago. Started off on a good old eGo-T, then added a Protank III, then moved onto the twisp range and finally moved up to an iJust S a couple of weeks ago. Whole new (3mg) world opened to me. Twisp was great as a convenience, but so glad I've moved on to something with a little more oomph. Just got some Complex Chaos Mallowshake and Freaky Loops which I'm dying to try, but got a tank full of Cosmic Fog Nutz at the moment.
> 
> Hobbies include: Scale model car building, gaming (on PC and Xbox) and photography.



Hello @FiveStarZA and welcome to the forum. That mallowshake is a real treat in the right set up... I went through a whole 30ml in a day and a half


----------



## Franky3

Hi. My name is Wynand and I am a nicotine addict. 

I started smoking very young and thus have been smoking at least a packed of 20 for the last 10-12 years. In that time i have stop smoking a few times but never longer than 4 months. 

I had a twisp for a while but it did not last. At this point in my life I am ready to leave the smokes behind for good. I were referred to this site by a member of another unrelated forum called wild dogs adventure riding. I have not started vaping as of yet but will dive into this forum to find help full info and tips to help me choose the correct device. 

I am very new to this and very uninformed and could use all the help I can get. My aim is to leave smokes in my past and if I can do it cheaper that would be a plus. 

Just for reference, I currently smoke a 12mg tar and 1mg nicotine sigarette. I will need something thats capable of handling that need.

For now I think that is all the info you guys and girls need from me. If there is anything else, you are welcome to ask. I will be doing alot of reading and will ask a question from time to time. I will also be stopping at vapemob in willowbridge within the next week to see what is out there and what I need and what is the cost involved. 

Thanks for having me. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Franky3 said:


> Hi. My name is Wynand and I am a nicotine addict.
> 
> I started smoking very young and thus have been smoking at least a packed of 20 for the last 10-12 years. In that time i have stop smoking a few times but never longer than 4 months.
> 
> I had a twisp for a while but it did not last. At this point in my life I am ready to leave the smokes behind for good. I were referred to this site by a member of another unrelated forum called wild dogs adventure riding. I have not started vaping as of yet but will dive into this forum to find help full info and tips to help me choose the correct device.
> 
> I am very new to this and very uninformed and could use all the help I can get. My aim is to leave smokes in my past and if I can do it cheaper that would be a plus.
> 
> Just for reference, I currently smoke a 12mg tar and 1mg nicotine sigarette. I will need something thats capable of handling that need.
> 
> For now I think that is all the info you guys and girls need from me. If there is anything else, you are welcome to ask. I will be doing alot of reading and will ask a question from time to time. I will also be stopping at vapemob in willowbridge within the next week to see what is out there and what I need and what is the cost involved.
> 
> Thanks for having me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Hi @Franky3. Most welcome to the forum. Yip, best you can do is to visit a vape shop and test out some gear and juices. More vape shops in your area are Vape Cartel and Foggas Vape Lounge, which I can think of now. 
All the best with your journey. Keep us updated please.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Franky3 said:


> Hi. My name is Wynand and I am a nicotine addict.
> 
> I started smoking very young and thus have been smoking at least a packed of 20 for the last 10-12 years. In that time i have stop smoking a few times but never longer than 4 months.
> 
> I had a twisp for a while but it did not last. At this point in my life I am ready to leave the smokes behind for good. I were referred to this site by a member of another unrelated forum called wild dogs adventure riding. I have not started vaping as of yet but will dive into this forum to find help full info and tips to help me choose the correct device.
> 
> I am very new to this and very uninformed and could use all the help I can get. My aim is to leave smokes in my past and if I can do it cheaper that would be a plus.
> 
> Just for reference, I currently smoke a 12mg tar and 1mg nicotine sigarette. I will need something thats capable of handling that need.
> 
> For now I think that is all the info you guys and girls need from me. If there is anything else, you are welcome to ask. I will be doing alot of reading and will ask a question from time to time. I will also be stopping at vapemob in willowbridge within the next week to see what is out there and what I need and what is the cost involved.
> 
> Thanks for having me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Welcome @Franky3 !

The information on this forum proved invaluable to me when I started out! One thing that I would stress is that you must feel free to ask whatever questions you have. I would sit for days trying to figure things out that someone on here could have answered in seconds, but I was too nervous to ask. There are no stupid questions, so whatever they may be just put them down, and there are many people on here that would love to help you out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## LeeGov

Hi guys, my name is Lee. I'm from durban. I have been vaping for around 4 years, and sub ohm'n for around 2.
Been through multiple evods back in the day.
Current stock includes couple of ijust2 batteries, atlantis aspire, tesla 80w tc mod and augvape alleria, ud goblin 1.2 and a ton of diy liquids.
Still on the stinkies but cut down quite a bit
I've been reading the forum for a few months and finally decided to post. Glad to be here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet

Hi
My nick is FluffyBunnyFeet, im fairly new to vaping (from last Octbober). Unfortunately i made a huge mistake with buying the eLeaf iJustS. however i am in the market for the Smok Alien. 
0mg Juice for social events and during Liverpool matches (its become to stressful watching the best team in the world)
i quit smoking 11 years ago (the craving never goes but vaping does provide an alternative)
BTW my son calls my iJUstS the "Doom"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

fluffybunnyfeet said:


> Hi
> My nick is FluffyBunnyFeet, im fairly new to vaping (from last Octbober). Unfortunately i made a huge mistake with buying the eLeaf iJustS. however i am in the market for the Smok Alien.
> 0mg Juice for social events and during Liverpool matches (its become to stressful watching the best team in the world)
> i quit smoking 11 years ago (the craving never goes but vaping does provide an alternative)
> BTW my son calls my iJUstS the "Doom"



Welcome @fluffybunnyfeet 
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey from here
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Stosta

LeeGov said:


> Hi guys, my name is Lee. I'm from durban. I have been vaping for around 4 years, and sub ohm'n for around 2.
> Been through multiple evods back in the day.
> Current stock includes couple of ijust2 batteries, atlantis aspire, tesla 80w tc mod and augvape alleria, ud goblin 1.2 and a ton of diy liquids.
> Still on the stinkies but cut down quite a bit
> I've been reading the forum for a few months and finally decided to post. Glad to be here


Welcome @LeeGov ! That is quite a while you've been on the vape scene!

Love it when a lurker decides to jump into the pit with the rest of us!

As a matter of interest what has kept the stinkines in the picture considering you've been vaping for so long?


----------



## Andre

LeeGov said:


> Hi guys, my name is Lee. I'm from durban. I have been vaping for around 4 years, and sub ohm'n for around 2.
> Been through multiple evods back in the day.
> Current stock includes couple of ijust2 batteries, atlantis aspire, tesla 80w tc mod and augvape alleria, ud goblin 1.2 and a ton of diy liquids.
> Still on the stinkies but cut down quite a bit
> I've been reading the forum for a few months and finally decided to post. Glad to be here


Glad to have you here vape veteran, @LeeGov. All the best in kicking those last few stinkies. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Highlander

mza786 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> im new to the world of vaping still finding my feet trying to figure out this new world, much more complicated than cigarettes, but im enjoying it


Ey Mza, welcome... Im also still new, but remember one thing..if you want advice just ask...all these guys on this forum is absolutely helpful, always.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

FiveStarZA said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just signed up last week. Moved from analogues to vaping just over 3 years ago. Started off on a good old eGo-T, then added a Protank III, then moved onto the twisp range and finally moved up to an iJust S a couple of weeks ago. Whole new (3mg) world opened to me. Twisp was great as a convenience, but so glad I've moved on to something with a little more oomph. Just got some Complex Chaos Mallowshake and Freaky Loops which I'm dying to try, but got a tank full of Cosmic Fog Nutz at the moment.
> 
> Hobbies include: Scale model car building, gaming (on PC and Xbox) and photography.



Welcome to the forum @FiveStarZA 
Congrats on the vaping and glad you found something you like 
All the best for your journey from here. 
Enjoy


----------



## Silver

Franky3 said:


> Hi. My name is Wynand and I am a nicotine addict.
> 
> I started smoking very young and thus have been smoking at least a packed of 20 for the last 10-12 years. In that time i have stop smoking a few times but never longer than 4 months.
> 
> I had a twisp for a while but it did not last. At this point in my life I am ready to leave the smokes behind for good. I were referred to this site by a member of another unrelated forum called wild dogs adventure riding. I have not started vaping as of yet but will dive into this forum to find help full info and tips to help me choose the correct device.
> 
> I am very new to this and very uninformed and could use all the help I can get. My aim is to leave smokes in my past and if I can do it cheaper that would be a plus.
> 
> Just for reference, I currently smoke a 12mg tar and 1mg nicotine sigarette. I will need something thats capable of handling that need.
> 
> For now I think that is all the info you guys and girls need from me. If there is anything else, you are welcome to ask. I will be doing alot of reading and will ask a question from time to time. I will also be stopping at vapemob in willowbridge within the next week to see what is out there and what I need and what is the cost involved.
> 
> Thanks for having me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Welome to the forum @Franky3
Congrats on deciding to investigate vaping as an alternative to smoking

For me it has been just over 3 years smoke free and it has been the best thing I ever did. I too smoked a strong cigarette. Rothmans Blue - more than a pack a day - for nearly 20 years.

What helped me to switch to vaping was to find a great mouth to lung vape (similar action to smoking) with a strong 18mg juice in a flavour that I really loved. I liked the fruity menthols and the tobacco flavours but each person is different.

All the best and let us know how it goes.
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

LeeGov said:


> Hi guys, my name is Lee. I'm from durban. I have been vaping for around 4 years, and sub ohm'n for around 2.
> Been through multiple evods back in the day.
> Current stock includes couple of ijust2 batteries, atlantis aspire, tesla 80w tc mod and augvape alleria, ud goblin 1.2 and a ton of diy liquids.
> Still on the stinkies but cut down quite a bit
> I've been reading the forum for a few months and finally decided to post. Glad to be here



Welcome to the forum @LeeGov 
Congrats on the vaping! 4 years is a long time indeed!
Wishing you all the best from here and hoping you manage to cut down further and stop the stinkies


----------



## Silver

*Attention all new members*

Something great is happening this Saturday! 


*The ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet *
*- Saturday 1 April 2017
- at Sandton NewsCafe
- 11h00*

If you are in JHB, join us for a fun time and a memorable experience!

There will be 9 great vaping vendors and lots of passionate vapers.
Its going to be super! If you havent been to a vape meet before, give it a try. Will be an epic afternoon out!
Lots of prizes for those who RSVP and attend.

For more info check out the Vape Meet thread here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/

Its free to attend, just RSVP on that thread.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LeeGov

Stosta said:


> Welcome @LeeGov ! That is quite a while you've been on the vape scene!
> 
> Love it when a lurker decides to jump into the pit with the rest of us!
> 
> As a matter of interest what has kept the stinkines in the picture considering you've been vaping for so long?


@Stosta It's more of a physiological thing, i feel there's something in a cigarette that satisfies a specific craving, I just can't put my finger on it
Also my job stresses me out alot  so I tend to reach for that cigarette sometimes


----------



## LeeGov

Andre said:


> Glad to have you here vape veteran, @LeeGov. All the best in kicking those last few stinkies. Happy vaping.



@Andre Thanks Man


----------



## LeeGov

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @LeeGov
> Congrats on the vaping! 4 years is a long time indeed!
> Wishing you all the best from here and hoping you manage to cut down further and stop the stinkies



@Silver Thanks Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

LeeGov said:


> @Stosta It's more of a physiological thing, i feel there's something in a cigarette that satisfies a specific craving, I just can't put my finger on it
> Also my job stresses me out alot  so I tend to reach for that cigarette sometimes



Fair enough, I think for some people the stinkies just have a certain something to them. Hopefully we can help you find what that is and then you can get rid of them once and for all!


----------



## Highlander

@


Franky3 said:


> Hi. My name is Wynand and I am a nicotine addict.
> 
> I started smoking very young and thus have been smoking at least a packed of 20 for the last 10-12 years. In that time i have stop smoking a few times but never longer than 4 months.
> 
> I had a twisp for a while but it did not last. At this point in my life I am ready to leave the smokes behind for good. I were referred to this site by a member of another unrelated forum called wild dogs adventure riding. I have not started vaping as of yet but will dive into this forum to find help full info and tips to help me choose the correct device.
> 
> I am very new to this and very uninformed and could use all the help I can get. My aim is to leave smokes in my past and if I can do it cheaper that would be a plus.
> 
> Just for reference, I currently smoke a 12mg tar and 1mg nicotine sigarette. I will need something thats capable of handling that need.
> 
> For now I think that is all the info you guys and girls need from me. If there is anything else, you are welcome to ask. I will be doing alot of reading and will ask a question from time to time. I will also be stopping at vapemob in willowbridge within the next week to see what is out there and what I need and what is the cost involved.
> 
> Thanks for having me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Franky3, welcom!! Wynand, I also smoked for approximately 25years, that was 25 years to long. I STARTED VAPING 17 days ago an use a witcher from Rofvape. It works very well and almost functions like a mechanical mod but not close so "complicated" I would suggest start of with something simple and then you can upgrade. Just get the mindset right... I still have a packet of smokes in my vehicle with a lighter, but didn't touch it!!! Good luck and start vaping!!


----------



## Silver

LeeGov said:


> @Stosta It's more of a physiological thing, i feel there's something in a cigarette that satisfies a specific craving, I just can't put my finger on it
> Also my job stresses me out alot  so I tend to reach for that cigarette sometimes



@LeeGov - I know what you mean
For the first month or two after switching completely to vaping, I also felt something was missing.
But that went away after a while
But I hear you. Does take a bit of willpower. That said, the equipment and juice variety available today compared to 3 years ago I think makes it much easier.


----------



## Ethan katz

Howzit guys, my name is Ethan  
I've been vaping for about 3 years now and every year that's progressed I've gotten more and more into it  
I've got about 4 mods now with a variety of tanks. Do my own builds and I'm gonna start making my own juice soon then hopefully you guys will get to try it and tell me what you think!  
Haven't tried mech mods yet but I'll get into that at one point. I love this platform for the vaping community! Thanks for the brilliant support! Vape on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper

Dietz said:


> Welcome @DwaynePsytrooper and well done one the Stinkies!!
> Lots of great stuff here, hope you enjoy your stay!!


Thanx @Dietz

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DwaynePsytrooper

Silver said:


> Welcome @DwaynePsytrooper
> Congrats on the year off stinkies!!! Marvellous!
> Enjoy your stay here


Thanx @Silver

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Ethan katz said:


> Howzit guys, my name is Ethan
> I've been vaping for about 3 years now and every year that's progressed I've gotten more and more into it
> I've got about 4 mods now with a variety of tanks. Do my own builds and I'm gonna start making my own juice soon then hopefully you guys will get to try it and tell me what you think!
> Haven't tried mech mods yet but I'll get into that at one point. I love this platform for the vaping community! Thanks for the brilliant support! Vape on!


Welcome @Ethan katz !

Glad you decided to join us! Three years is a long time for this game, you must have started on the old EVODs or something?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ethan katz

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Ethan katz !
> 
> Glad you decided to join us! Three years is a long time for this game, you must have started on the old EVODs or something?



I first tried an electronic hookah pen (disposable) and right after went to an old Evod. (Back in the day )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome new members!

@FiveStarZA @Franky3 @LeeGov @fluffybunnyfeet @Ethan katz 

All the best on your vaping journeys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DonSauce

Howzit guys, my name is *Shaun*...

I've been vaping for quite a while now. Old faithful twisp device was my poison back then ha ha ha... 

I've got 4 mixed and matched devices. Do my own builds , mix my own juice... (Whole 9 yards I guess) Defnitly here to learn a trick or 2 with builds and wicking and...etc

I still fall off the wagon now and then. More then than now though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SKYWVRD

Sup everyone my names Sean

Started vaping around 2 months ago after about 2-3 years of contemplating getting into it, main reason for avoiding is because I didn't have the money at the time to sustain all the juice I knew I would end up buying
Started vaping to one reduce the chances of me smoking again and two I really wanted to be able to easily smoke ookah without needing to set one up.

I have no began to look into both cloud chasing at tricking to bring some more joy out of it to give me more of a reason to stay away from cigarettes and hopefully will actually achieve something with regards to both but as I said I'm new to the scene and have a long way ahead of me

Besides vaping I have my diploma in mechanical engineering and working towards my degree, currently working at an Industrial Refrigeration design company as a support engineer, enjoy my job and hope to see it progress into something even bigger.

Currently My Builds are all using my Alien 220w and I had the baby beast but quickly went out and bought a Avacado 24 and then bought a clone twisted messes 30mm but didn't quite look right on my mod and recently decided to buy a Troll V2 and I am loving it
Avo 24 for when I'm on the road
Troll V2 for chilling somewhere where I can constantly wick without problems

So thats basically my introduction, I look forward to exploring this new world I'm in and look forward to meeting new friends through it

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome aboard the ecigssa train @DonSauce and @SKYWVRD 
May your days be cloudy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Franky3 said:


> Hi. My name is Wynand and I am a nicotine addict.
> 
> I started smoking very young and thus have been smoking at least a packed of 20 for the last 10-12 years. In that time i have stop smoking a few times but never longer than 4 months.
> 
> I had a twisp for a while but it did not last. At this point in my life I am ready to leave the smokes behind for good. I were referred to this site by a member of another unrelated forum called wild dogs adventure riding. I have not started vaping as of yet but will dive into this forum to find help full info and tips to help me choose the correct device.
> 
> I am very new to this and very uninformed and could use all the help I can get. My aim is to leave smokes in my past and if I can do it cheaper that would be a plus.
> 
> Just for reference, I currently smoke a 12mg tar and 1mg nicotine sigarette. I will need something thats capable of handling that need.
> 
> For now I think that is all the info you guys and girls need from me. If there is anything else, you are welcome to ask. I will be doing alot of reading and will ask a question from time to time. I will also be stopping at vapemob in willowbridge within the next week to see what is out there and what I need and what is the cost involved.
> 
> Thanks for having me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Hello @Franky3 and welcome to the forum. Personally, for new converts, I like to recommend the aspire nautilus mini on a pico mod for a beginner. Its a great mouth to lung tank which best simulates the act of actually smoking a cigarette. It's what worked for me and I still use it on occasion till today.


----------



## Amir

LeeGov said:


> Hi guys, my name is Lee. I'm from durban. I have been vaping for around 4 years, and sub ohm'n for around 2.
> Been through multiple evods back in the day.
> Current stock includes couple of ijust2 batteries, atlantis aspire, tesla 80w tc mod and augvape alleria, ud goblin 1.2 and a ton of diy liquids.
> Still on the stinkies but cut down quite a bit
> I've been reading the forum for a few months and finally decided to post. Glad to be here



Hello @LeeGov and welcome to the forum. Hopefully you can go all the way and kick the stinkies completely.


----------



## Amir

fluffybunnyfeet said:


> Hi
> My nick is FluffyBunnyFeet, im fairly new to vaping (from last Octbober). Unfortunately i made a huge mistake with buying the eLeaf iJustS. however i am in the market for the Smok Alien.
> 0mg Juice for social events and during Liverpool matches (its become to stressful watching the best team in the world)
> i quit smoking 11 years ago (the craving never goes but vaping does provide an alternative)
> BTW my son calls my iJUstS the "Doom"



Hello @fluffybunnyfeet and welcome to the forum. Me and you gonna get along just fine and dandy... YNWA!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

SKYWVRD said:


> Sup everyone my names Sean
> 
> Started vaping around 2 months ago after about 2-3 years of contemplating getting into it, main reason for avoiding is because I didn't have the money at the time to sustain all the juice I knew I would end up buying
> Started vaping to one reduce the chances of me smoking again and two I really wanted to be able to easily smoke ookah without needing to set one up.
> 
> I have no began to look into both cloud chasing at tricking to bring some more joy out of it to give me more of a reason to stay away from cigarettes and hopefully will actually achieve something with regards to both but as I said I'm new to the scene and have a long way ahead of me
> 
> Besides vaping I have my diploma in mechanical engineering and working towards my degree, currently working at an Industrial Refrigeration design company as a support engineer, enjoy my job and hope to see it progress into something even bigger.
> 
> Currently My Builds are all using my Alien 220w and I had the baby beast but quickly went out and bought a Avacado 24 and then bought a clone twisted messes 30mm but didn't quite look right on my mod and recently decided to buy a Troll V2 and I am loving it
> Avo 24 for when I'm on the road
> Troll V2 for chilling somewhere where I can constantly wick without problems
> 
> So thats basically my introduction, I look forward to exploring this new world I'm in and look forward to meeting new friends through it
> 
> Cheers




Hello @SKYWVRD and welcome to the forum. From one mechanical engineer to another... You will surely love the complexities and simplicity of coil building and wire making. A lil but of chemistry know how can get you into DIY juices as well... The possibilities are endless and those long hours spent in boring lectures take on new meaning!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Ethan katz said:


> Howzit guys, my name is Ethan
> I've been vaping for about 3 years now and every year that's progressed I've gotten more and more into it
> I've got about 4 mods now with a variety of tanks. Do my own builds and I'm gonna start making my own juice soon then hopefully you guys will get to try it and tell me what you think!
> Haven't tried mech mods yet but I'll get into that at one point. I love this platform for the vaping community! Thanks for the brilliant support! Vape on!



Hello @Ethan katz and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

DonSauce said:


> Howzit guys, my name is *Shaun*...
> 
> I've been vaping for quite a while now. Old faithful twisp device was my poison back then ha ha ha...
> 
> I've got 4 mixed and matched devices. Do my own builds , mix my own juice... (Whole 9 yards I guess) Defnitly here to learn a trick or 2 with builds and wicking and...etc
> 
> I still fall off the wagon now and then. More then than now though!



Hello @DonSauce and welcome to the forum. I too started with a twisp... I had great mileage with them Clearo's back in the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ethan katz

Amir said:


> Hello @Ethan katz and welcome to the forum.


Thanks man


----------



## Lexi

Hi everyone  
My name is Lexi 
I've been on the forum for a while but never figured out how to actually use it 

Im really excited for the vape meet this Saturday! Looking forward to seeing all those familiar faces!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta

Lexi said:


> Hi everyone
> My name is Lexi
> I've been on the forum for a while but never figured out how to actually use it
> 
> Im really excited for the vape meet this Saturday! Looking forward to seeing all those familiar faces!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome officially then @Lexi !

It shouldn't be too hard to navigate, and hopefully you get the hang of it. But if you have any questions feel free to ask away!

Look forward to seeing you at the meet! I'm also ridiculously excited for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lexi

Stosta said:


> Welcome officially then @Lexi !
> 
> It shouldn't be too hard to navigate, and hopefully you get the hang of it. But if you have any questions feel free to ask away!
> 
> Look forward to seeing you at the meet! I'm also ridiculously excited for it!



I do have one question... 
I can't seem to open Tapatalk in my browser it just keeps opening the app... so I can't rsvp...  any ideas on how to resolve this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Lexi said:


> I do have one question...
> I can't seem to open Tapatalk in my browser it just keeps opening the app... so I can't rsvp...  any ideas on how to resolve this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm... The Tapatalk won't let you RSVP I know that much. So you can't visit the forum in your browser either? It just sends you straight to the app?


----------



## Lexi

Stosta said:


> Hmmm... The Tapatalk won't let you RSVP I know that much. So you can't visit the forum in your browser either? It just sends you straight to the app?



Exactly...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Lexi said:


> Exactly...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer!

You don't have access to any other browser? Calling @Gizmo or @Alex for some technical support!


----------



## Amir

Lexi said:


> Hi everyone
> My name is Lexi
> I've been on the forum for a while but never figured out how to actually use it
> 
> Im really excited for the vape meet this Saturday! Looking forward to seeing all those familiar faces!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hello @Lexi and welcome to the forum... Come on out of the shadows and into the light....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Hi @Lexi, just copy and paste the following link into your phones internet browser (eg. "Safari" on the iPhone)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/


----------



## Silver

SKYWVRD said:


> Sup everyone my names Sean
> 
> Started vaping around 2 months ago after about 2-3 years of contemplating getting into it, main reason for avoiding is because I didn't have the money at the time to sustain all the juice I knew I would end up buying
> Started vaping to one reduce the chances of me smoking again and two I really wanted to be able to easily smoke ookah without needing to set one up.
> 
> I have no began to look into both cloud chasing at tricking to bring some more joy out of it to give me more of a reason to stay away from cigarettes and hopefully will actually achieve something with regards to both but as I said I'm new to the scene and have a long way ahead of me
> 
> Besides vaping I have my diploma in mechanical engineering and working towards my degree, currently working at an Industrial Refrigeration design company as a support engineer, enjoy my job and hope to see it progress into something even bigger.
> 
> Currently My Builds are all using my Alien 220w and I had the baby beast but quickly went out and bought a Avacado 24 and then bought a clone twisted messes 30mm but didn't quite look right on my mod and recently decided to buy a Troll V2 and I am loving it
> Avo 24 for when I'm on the road
> Troll V2 for chilling somewhere where I can constantly wick without problems
> 
> So thats basically my introduction, I look forward to exploring this new world I'm in and look forward to meeting new friends through it
> 
> Cheers



Welcome to the forum @SKYWVRD 
Great intro and congrats on the vaping!
Lots to learn on this forum because there are many experienced vapers here!
Enjoy and wishing you all the best for your journey from here on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lexi said:


> Hi everyone
> My name is Lexi
> I've been on the forum for a while but never figured out how to actually use it
> 
> Im really excited for the vape meet this Saturday! Looking forward to seeing all those familiar faces!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Lexi and welcome
I see you RSVPed for the meet. Thats great. 
Its going to be a super meet indeed and you are most welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sluggazn

Hey all. The name's Ray, I'm from good ol sleepy hollow aka Pietermaritzburg. I started vaping to get off the cancer sticks 5 weeks ago on the 25th of Feb 2017, and haven't touched 1 since. In those short weeks I've aquired a Smok X Cube Ultra, Melo 3 mini, Avocado 24, Cloud Beast, and all the tools and equipment to build coils and make juices (sitting with 46 flavours at the moment). One of the reasons I quit smoking and started vaping was to save money, man was I mistaken. But oh boy it's worth it. Look forward to being a part of this community. Can now add a G-Priv to my inventory thanks to a Premium Vapes lucky draw that was on the 01/04/2017. I'm loving that little thing!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Sluggazn said:


> Hey all. The name's Ray, I'm from good ol sleepy hollow aka Pietermaritzburg. I started vaping to get off the cancer sticks 5 weeks ago on the 205th of Feb 2017, and haven't touched 1 since. I'm those short weeks I've aquired a Smok X Cube Ultra, Melo 3 mini, Avocado 24, Cloud Beast, and all the tools and equipment to build coils and make juices (sitting with 46 flavours at the moment). One of the reasons I quit smoke and started vaping was to save money, man was I mistaken. But oh boy it's worth it. Look forward to being a part of this community.


Welcome @Sluggazn . Took most of us a while to get sucked into the bottomless rabbit hole which is what our love for vaping eventually leads to. Good for you, don't waste time, commit early and get all the enjoyment from the onset.

Good to have you with us and enjoy your stay. Ask whatever you need to know and share whatever you wish with the rest of us. We are all still learning every day so go for it!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Megatron

Hi guys my name is Omar I'm from Lenasia in Johannesburg I'm a singer haha and I think this is a great way to start a small business for yourself and see where it goes from there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Megatron said:


> Hi guys my name is Omar I'm from Lenasia in Johannesburg I'm a singer haha and I think this is a great way to start a small business for yourself and see where it goes from there


Hi @Megatron, to most of us Vaping is in fact the exact opposite of a business. Lol. In any case, the vaping community is growing in leaps and bounds and for those willing to put in the effort and hard work, there is surely an opportunity for success. Don't under estimate the effort it takes however, great rewards demand great dedication and effort.

Your intro does not say much about your vaping habits, care to elaborate a bit? Are you just exploring this as a potential business or has the vaping bug just got you interested?

Whatever the case, welcome and enjoy!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Megatron

I guess both well you see I started vaping about 3 months ago and then worked out vaping flavor I buy would work out way more expensive than making your own flavor and trying to make it an experience not only for me but others as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Megatron

Though I have smoke cigarettes for about 6 or 7 years once I started vaping I automatically cut down on a cigarette now I have like 1 every 3 or 4 days sometimes after a week and this has helped me with singing a lot so I really would recommend vaping to anyone who smokes

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Megatron said:


> I guess both well you see I started vaping about 3 months ago and then worked out vaping flavor I buy would work out way more expensive than making your own flavor and trying to make it an experience not only for me but others as well


DIY is definitely the way to go with many a thread here on the topic. Truth be told, many of us would not be able to vape as abundantly as we do if we were to solely rely on commercial juices and coils etc. 

Feel free to have a look around and ask as many questions as you like, you will find us a helpful bunch always wiling to share and assist. We have some rules regarding vendors and sales talk on the forum though so please have a look at the rules etc. on the accordingly named threads. Also some of the moderators could assist you with any questions in that regard.

Enjoy your stay


----------



## Megatron

Thank you so much for your kindness and one question thou haha how do I get my flavors to change flavor when you vape at a higher wattage?


----------



## Raindance

Megatron said:


> Thank you so much for your kindness and one question thou haha how do I get my flavors to change flavor when you vape at a higher wattage?


Mmmm, good one. I may not be the best person to answer that as I am mostly a low power vaper and do not to much experimenting at that level. From what I do understand is that the changes at different wattage's depend on the complexity and different flavor profiles a specific juice is made out of. Different flavors react differently at different temperatures and therefore are more or less noticeable as the power moves up.

I stand to be corrected on the above so lets see what the pros on the topic can share with us?

@Silver, @Andre, could you perhaps elaborate?

regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Megatron

Thank you will give it a shot


----------



## Ron Devanso

HI, I'm Ron, i've been vaping for 4 years now. How are the vapes in South Africa, do you have many American brands in your shops?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Ron Devanso said:


> HI, I'm Ron, i've been vaping for 4 years now. How are the vapes in South Africa, do you have many American brands in your shops?



Hi @Ron Devanso , welcome to the forum. We have a few... 

There are even some die hard Reo fans on here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Megatron

But like with diy I think it's amazing we'll ypu get to experiment at a very cheap price and look we all searching for amazing flavors and that's why I would also recommend diy thou I do still buy flavors but now it's mostly just for perfecting my flavors and giving me new ideas


----------



## Amir

Sluggazn said:


> Hey all. The name's Ray, I'm from good ol sleepy hollow aka Pietermaritzburg. I started vaping to get off the cancer sticks 5 weeks ago on the 205th of Feb 2017, and haven't touched 1 since. I'm those short weeks I've aquired a Smok X Cube Ultra, Melo 3 mini, Avocado 24, Cloud Beast, and all the tools and equipment to build coils and make juices (sitting with 46 flavours at the moment). One of the reasons I quit smoke and started vaping was to save money, man was I mistaken. But oh boy it's worth it. Look forward to being a part of this community.



Hello @Sluggazn and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Megatron said:


> Hi guys my name is Omar I'm from Lenasia in Johannesburg I'm a singer haha and I think this is a great way to start a small business for yourself and see where it goes from there



Slms @Megatron and welcome to the forum


----------



## Amir

Ron Devanso said:


> HI, I'm Ron, i've been vaping for 4 years now. How are the vapes in South Africa, do you have many American brands in your shops?



Hello @Ron Devanso and welcome to the forum


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome @Lexi @Sluggazn @Megatron @Ron Devanso 

So nice of you to join us, cloudy weather is expected.
Best of luck on your vaping journeys
Looking forward to your contributions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Megatron

Just wanted to know guys how do I register as a ejuice maker


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the new vapers

If you are based in JHB, *don't miss the ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet this Saturday*
It't going to be fantastic!





For more details and to RSVP to be in line to win some fabulous prizes:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-1-april-2017.t34544/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Megatron said:


> Just wanted to know guys how do I register as a ejuice maker


Send a PM to @Silver and he can guide you through the process @Megatron .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

I just want to say hello to all the newcomers and to encourage those whom have quit smoking for the brave and bold step. It is so worth it. Also, you are now part of a great, rapidly growing vaping community, one that I really enjoy being a part of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## liezlfra

Hi am Liezlfra, the missus welihf got 'clean' I am enjoying vaping especially after getting the steampunk mod 
Still trying to find the perfect everyday vape juice but definitely don't want to go back to smoking 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

liezlfra said:


> Hi am Liezlfra, the missus welihf got 'clean' I am enjoying vaping especially after getting the steampunk mod
> Still trying to find the perfect everyday vape juice but definitely don't want to go back to smoking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Welcome @liezlfra and congrats on the vaping
Was nice to see you at the Vape Meet yesterday
Hope you managed to find some new juices to try
Enjoy and all the best


----------



## Amir

liezlfra said:


> Hi am Liezlfra, the missus welihf got 'clean' I am enjoying vaping especially after getting the steampunk mod
> Still trying to find the perfect everyday vape juice but definitely don't want to go back to smoking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hello @liezlfra and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edward Barnard

Hello everyone. My name's Edward and I am new to the forum. Been vaping for about 7 months, since September 2016. Loving being able to breathe more easily again, and being able to smell and taste food and drink. Looking forward to being a part of the community.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Edward Barnard said:


> Hello everyone. My name's Edward and I am new to the forum. Been vaping for about 7 months, since September 2016. Loving being able to breathe more easily again, and being able to smell and taste food and drink. Looking forward to being a part of the community.


Most welcome to the forum @Edward Barnard. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## Edward Barnard

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Edward Barnard. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. Happy vaping.



Thank you kindly Andre. Happy vaping.


----------



## Tashy

Hi I'm Tashy. Been vaping for about 8 months. Met allot of people at the JHB vape meet and @Rob Fisher convinced me to join. I'm here now @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tashy said:


> Hi I'm Tashy. Been vaping for about 8 months. Met allot of people at the JHB vape meet and @Rob Fisher convinced me to join. I'm here now @Rob Fisher



Excellent @Tashy! Great to have you diving in at last...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Tashy said:


> Hi I'm Tashy. Been vaping for about 8 months. Met allot of people at the JHB vape meet and @Rob Fisher convinced me to join. I'm here now @Rob Fisher


Most welcome @Tashy. Hope you enjoy your stay. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo5es

Hey vapers. I'm Muhammad and I'm new to vaping (2 weeks). I stopped smoking and got myself the Smok al85 kit and this hobby is really growing on me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak

Well met @Tashy and @Mo5es. Enjoy your stay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Edward Barnard said:


> Hello everyone. My name's Edward and I am new to the forum. Been vaping for about 7 months, since September 2016. Loving being able to breathe more easily again, and being able to smell and taste food and drink. Looking forward to being a part of the community.



Hello @Edward Barnard and welcome to the forum


----------



## Amir

Tashy said:


> Hi I'm Tashy. Been vaping for about 8 months. Met allot of people at the JHB vape meet and @Rob Fisher convinced me to join. I'm here now @Rob Fisher



Hello @Tashy and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Mo5es said:


> Hey vapers. I'm Muhammad and I'm new to vaping (2 weeks). I stopped smoking and got myself the Smok al85 kit and this hobby is really growing on me



Slms @Mo5es and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

Tashy said:


> Hi I'm Tashy. Been vaping for about 8 months. Met allot of people at the JHB vape meet and @Rob Fisher convinced me to join. I'm here now @Rob Fisher


WHOOHOO, welcome @Tashy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bunnypoison

liezlfra said:


> Hi am Liezlfra, the missus welihf got 'clean' I am enjoying vaping especially after getting the steampunk mod
> Still trying to find the perfect everyday vape juice but definitely don't want to go back to smoking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Good start, welcome to vape forum, I hope you get all the answers you are looking for here


----------



## Badbadg3r

Good day, thank you for accepting my request for membership into this elite fold of ladies and gentlemen who enjoy vaping  

I am from Pretoria and have started vaping in October 2016 and have enjoyed it too much to describe!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Badbadg3r said:


> Good day, thank you for accepting my request for membership into this elite fold of ladies and gentlemen who enjoy vaping
> 
> I am from Pretoria and have started vaping in October 2016 and have enjoyed it too much to describe!



Hello @Badbadg3r and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bunnypoison

Badbadg3r said:


> Good day, thank you for accepting my request for membership into this elite fold of ladies and gentlemen who enjoy vaping
> 
> I am from Pretoria and have started vaping in October 2016 and have enjoyed it too much to describe!


Welcome @Badbadg3r

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Badbadg3r

Thanks guys and girls


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Badbadg3r 
Congrats on the vaping and glad you are enjoying it
Hope you enjoy your stay here, feel free to ask questions as you go along.
Lots of experienced helpful vapers here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Latrocius

Hi guys new to the scene. 
From gauteng springs Nigel area.
Currently vaping on a eleaf ijust s make my own concoctions using clyonix material. 

Broke my tank today want to jump to the mod section. 
Since I make my own juices I'm a dyi not dyi(do it youself) guy. 

Feel like kicking it off with a rta setup. 

Looking for a good high vg a capacity setup (vg/pg is 70/30).

What do you think my setup should be is a 2650 or 185650 setup eleaf Pico mega with a rta head a good start?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Latrocius said:


> Hi guys new to the scene.
> From gauteng springs Nigel area.
> Currently vaping on a eleaf ijust s make my own concoctions using clyonix material.
> 
> Broke my tank today want to jump to the mod section.
> Since I make my own juices I'm a dyi not dyi(do it youself) guy.
> 
> Feel like kicking it off with a rta setup.
> 
> Looking for a good high vg a capacity setup (vg/pg is 70/30).
> 
> What do you think my setup should be is a 2650 or 185650 setup eleaf Pico mega with a rta head a good start?


Hi @Latrocius. Welcome and make yourself at home. Plenty members have asked the same question as you on a setup, please feel free to browse those posts. As it is, you are spoiled for choice actually, although the Pico is a goto setup for many, there are many devices being proposed to this type of question.

Once again welcome and hope you have a good stay!


----------



## WELIHF

@Latrocius 

Welcome, since you're not starting out I would personally suggest rather dual 18650 that can take larger than 22mm tanks like the Alien 220, Wismec 228 etc

Also gives you a lot more flexibility on going for tanks that run at higher wattages

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Latrocius

WELIHF said:


> @Latrocius
> 
> Welcome, since you're not starting out I would personally suggest rather dual 18650 that can take larger than 22mm tanks like the Alien 220, Wismec 228 etc
> 
> Also gives you a lot more flexibility on going for tanks that run at higher wattages



Thats the thing iv been browsing for 3 months now. 
I read the battery section religiously and have a problem with either going dual 18650 or 22650?. 

Problem I see from numerous reviews is the pico mega/dual can take both but can't fit a 25mm dta on. 
Aileen is cool but I want something with pass thourgh and surge protection. 
The stuff from smok aka alien is cool but you can't charge it directly from the unit itself. 

Eleaf stuff are cheap and feature rich but the achilles heel is that diameter limitation. 

Was looking at going eleaf dual box mod with the eleaf lemo 2 rta. Since a single coil rebuildable setup with no leaking is ideal. 

Vape king/ cartel has nice cotton and pre made coils ready to go (0.25 and. 3 ohm) with it. 

I build up my own Oka from scratch and dabbled in home made shisa too. Bit Vaping is a whole new exciting level. If I get the right tools and equipment I know il get a boss setup. 

My plan ideal setup is. 
Endurance battery (vape all day stays far from a charger) 
High capacity tank (less refilling more Vaping) 
Single coil dyi 
Good taste to vapour/smell ratio 

To go with the juices I make myself


----------



## WELIHF

@Latrocius 

Not much battery life gain on a 26650 over 18650 mod, significant when going dual battery. 

Get an external charger such as the nitecore i4 and a spare set of batteries, then you have no need of pass through charging.

The Predator 228 has a 2amp charging circuit built in as well so with the right usb charger it would fill up in no time. 

Tank, go for something like the tfv8 big baby, very good tank with decent capacity, coils are abundant and if you want to rebuild you can later get the rba deck. 

I would also suggest getting at least 1 rda especially since you diy to test your juices, which means you'd be building and wicking anyway.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Latrocius

@WELIHF 
Yeah If I need a normal tank I can use the ijust s right.. So suggesting best to go rda. 

I'm thinking of going single coil first and so I would like an easy to get to and wick setup. 
I wonder is a tfv8 rba deck avail right of the bat. 

I was googling some batteries seems I can get some nice LG or Samsung 18650 with continuous pull sitting at 20-25A thus il require a box mod with 75w for future . That's a good set of two of batteries for R150 (vape king). 

Think il need that as a high draw from the batteries will be needed since I use high vg e liquid and will require 0.3 ohm coils.


----------



## Raindance

@WELIHF , @Latrocius , Just a hijack warning guys. Taking the thread in a new direction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

WELIHF said:


> @Latrocius
> 
> Not much battery life gain on a 26650 over 18650 mod, significant when going dual battery.
> 
> Get an external charger such as the nitecore i4 and a spare set of batteries, then you have no need of pass through charging.
> 
> The Predator 228 has a 2amp charging circuit built in as well so with the right usb charger it would fill up in no time.
> 
> Tank, go for something like the tfv8 big baby, very good tank with decent capacity, coils are abundant and if you want to rebuild you can later get the rba deck.
> 
> I would also suggest getting at least 1 rda especially since you diy to test your juices, which means you'd be building and wicking anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Seems to me a Hohm Slice with OBS Engine Nano would meet your requirements.


----------



## Amir

Latrocius said:


> Hi guys new to the scene.
> From gauteng springs Nigel area.
> Currently vaping on a eleaf ijust s make my own concoctions using clyonix material.
> 
> Broke my tank today want to jump to the mod section.
> Since I make my own juices I'm a dyi not dyi(do it youself) guy.
> 
> Feel like kicking it off with a rta setup.
> 
> Looking for a good high vg a capacity setup (vg/pg is 70/30).
> 
> What do you think my setup should be is a 2650 or 185650 setup eleaf Pico mega with a rta head a good start?



Hello @Latrocius and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## muhammadmoola

hi guys thanks for accepting my request am from jhb lenasia .. been vaping like 1 year now currently vaping on a revenant cartel with a vgod rdta or a petri rta but do want to try the dripping life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

muhammadmoola said:


> hi guys thanks for accepting my request am from jhb lenasia .. been vaping like 1 year now currently vaping on a revenant cartel with a vgod rdta or a petri rta but do want to try the dripping life



Slms @muhammadmoola and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ethan Loubser

Hi I guys I'm Ethan and I'm new to ecigsa
I was told it's the best way to get over smoking because there's others encouraging you to stop I liked Vaping so much that I started doing tricks with my friends my favorite Vapes is eleaf. Smok and Minikin is my favorite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison

Latrocius said:


> Hi guys new to the scene.
> From gauteng springs Nigel area.
> Currently vaping on a eleaf ijust s make my own concoctions using clyonix material.
> 
> Broke my tank today want to jump to the mod section.
> Since I make my own juices I'm a dyi not dyi(do it youself) guy.
> 
> Feel like kicking it off with a rta setup.
> 
> Looking for a good high vg a capacity setup (vg/pg is 70/30).
> 
> What do you think my setup should be is a 2650 or 185650 setup eleaf Pico mega with a rta head a good start?


Welcome to the forum Latrocious, seems like you are off to a good start. I mix my own juices at 30:70 PG:VG, The Tornado Hero RTA has worked well for me as well as the Smok Cloud beast (Tornado is still my fav). If ever you want to tips or feedback on your juices, we have a Gauteng based DIY meetup group  For everything else that you don have to do in person, you should definitely look around on the forum for great recipes, advice, and motivation.


----------



## Bunnypoison

muhammadmoola said:


> hi guys thanks for accepting my request am from jhb lenasia .. been vaping like 1 year now currently vaping on a revenant cartel with a vgod rdta or a petri rta but do want to try the dripping life


Welcome to the forum muhammadmoola, I am sure those with more experience would be able to chime in here, from me you will just receive a big welcome


----------



## Bunnypoison

Ethan Loubser said:


> Hi I guys I'm Ethan and I'm new to ecigsa
> I was told it's the best way to get over smoking because there's others encouraging you to stop I liked Vaping so much that I started doing tricks with my friends my favorite Vapes is eleaf. Smok and Minikin is my favorite


Hey Ethan, this is a great way to stop, you are right. I tried on my own (with vape) before but it did not last. The support from this forum has kept me going, I hope it will do the same for you. Big welcome


----------



## Amir

Ethan Loubser said:


> Hi I guys I'm Ethan and I'm new to ecigsa
> I was told it's the best way to get over smoking because there's others encouraging you to stop I liked Vaping so much that I started doing tricks with my friends my favorite Vapes is eleaf. Smok and Minikin is my favorite



Hello @Ethan Loubser and welcome to the forum


----------



## Latrocius

Andre said:


> Seems to me a Hohm Slice with OBS Engine Nano would meet your requirements.


Hi thanks for all the feedback yea this morning I realised that a single coil option is my best bet and hello obs nano is so easy to dyi a wick and coil. 

Problem is I'm struggling to get stock of one. 
I'm going with a predator 228 box mod kit 
Still have my eleaf ijust s tank (since I still got spare coils) 
And so want a obs engine nano. 
I'm struggling of getting stock in my area of one (East rand gauteng)


----------



## Latrocius

Bunnypoison said:


> Welcome to the forum Latrocious, seems like you are off to a good start. I mix my own juices at 30:70 PG:VG, The Tornado Hero RTA has worked well for me as well as the Smok Cloud beast (Tornado is still my fav). If ever you want to tips or feedback on your juices, we have a Gauteng based DIY meetup group  For everything else that you don have to do in person, you should definitely look around on the forum for great recipes, advice, and motivation.



Thanks alot yes because of time I don't have its easier to vape then smoke Oka. 

Iv noticed since I started Vaping I cough less and have less phlegm must be because I'm staying away from shisa.

I want an RTA for the indepth dyi experience. 
But prefer single coil setup. 
I saw the smok big baby beast. Its a basically a happy meal of Vaping comes with almost everything but read it suips juice worse then a guy on forth night pay day. And dual coil which means it might chow batteries. 

How's your batteries holding up on your smok cloud beast?


----------



## Bunnypoison

Latrocius said:


> Thanks alot yes because of time I don't have its easier to vape then smoke Oka.
> 
> Iv noticed since I started Vaping I cough less and have less phlegm must be because I'm staying away from shisa.
> 
> I want an RTA for the indepth dyi experience.
> But prefer single coil setup.
> I saw the smok big baby beast. Its a basically a happy meal of Vaping comes with almost everything but read it suips juice worse then a guy on forth night pay day. And dual coil which means it might chow batteries.
> 
> How's your batteries holding up on your smok cloud beast?


I removed it once I started with the Tornado, could not get the taste as clear via DIY coils on the beast. The tornado does, however, leak if not wicked correctly, @Dietz / @PsyCLown might be able to help you a bit more with this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Latrocius

Thanks everyone for the awesome welcome and fantastic guidance. 

I got myself today a wismec predator 228 kit 
Nitecore new i4
4x Samsung 3000mah 20A continous discharge batteries. 

Now just battling to get a obs engine nano RTA 
Then the real dyi will start. 

Shout out to vape club in benoni for hooking me up they quite close to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Latrocius

@Ethan Loubser welcome my man this is an awesome forum trust me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

I was going to suggest the engine nano. I have one on the way to me (won as a prize) and I'm excited to give it a go! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Whoops, hit send by mistake. 

I had the tfv8 cloudburst (the biiiig one) and it was great. It did go through juice quickly though. 

My gf has the baby beast (almost the same as the big baby) and she loves hers. It still uses quite a bit if juice but it's reasonable. 

The rba deck isn't great on the baby beast though. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DangerDave

Good Morning All! 

Have been lurking here for a little while. 
Am now diving in and becoming a member 

Gave up analogues YEARS ago, but missed the action of smoking. 
Now fully immersed in the clouds, and absolutely love vaping. 
0mg for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

DangerDave said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> Have been lurking here for a little while.
> Am now diving in and becoming a member
> 
> Gave up analogues YEARS ago, but missed the action of smoking.
> Now fully immersed in the clouds, and absolutely love vaping.
> 0mg for the win!


Welcome @DangerDave ! Glad you decided to join us!

What kit and juice are you using for your cloud blowing?


----------



## Silver

Want to say a BIG welcome to all the recent new members

Congrats on the vaping!

Stopping smoking is probably the single biggest health improvement that a smoker can aim for.
If you have recently stopped the stinkies, well done and keep it up.

This forum is a great place to share your experiences and learn from other experienced vapers.
It has played a major part in motivating me to stay off the stinkies, especially in the first year. After smoking for 17 years, am proud to say that I am over 3 years stinkie free. It was one of the best things I did.

Enjoy your stay and all the best for your vape journeys from here


----------



## DangerDave

Stosta said:


> Welcome @DangerDave ! Glad you decided to join us!
> 
> What kit and juice are you using for your cloud blowing?



Ooops, forgot to mention that! 

I started with a Kangertech Subox Mini-C last year, but have quickly outgrown that. 
While waiting for my Smok Alien 220w with a baby beast to arrive, I replaced my tank with the Eleaf Oppo RTA. 
Juices, I have a library of. Love the Vape Wild flavours, Paulies of course, and recently started on the Affiliation Crumble, OMG! Too delicious. 

Looking forward to building up my vape kit collection and a library of juices!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DangerDave

Silver said:


> Want to say a BIG welcome to all the recent new members
> 
> Congrats on the vaping!
> 
> Stopping smoking is probably the single biggest health improvement that a smoker can aim for.
> If you have recently stopped the stinkies, well done and keep it up.
> 
> This forum is a great place to share your experiences and learn from other experienced vapers.
> It has played a major part in motivating me to stay off the stinkies, especially in the first year. After smoking for 17 years, am proud to say that I am over 3 years stinkie free. It was one of the best things I did.
> 
> Enjoy your stay and all the best for your vape journeys from here
> 
> View attachment 90620



It's been about 6 years since I quit smoking. Took up vaping 0mg for fun. 
I love the tricks and the huge clouds and the flavours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

DangerDave said:


> Ooops, forgot to mention that!
> 
> I started with a Kangertech Subox Mini-C last year, but have quickly outgrown that.
> While waiting for my Smok Alien 220w with a baby beast to arrive, I replaced my tank with the Eleaf Oppo RTA.
> Juices, I have a library of. Love the Vape Wild flavours, Paulies of course, and recently started on the Affiliation Crumble, OMG! Too delicious.
> 
> Looking forward to building up my vape kit collection and a library of juices!


I was actually chatting to @Schnappie this morning and he was telling me how good the crumble is, looks like I might have to give it a go. Last winter I used to vape a lot of @Sickboy77 's Apple Cake in the early hours, so would be interested to see how they compare.

Ah the Subox's are just such great devices! My Subox mini is still my daily driver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

DangerDave said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> Have been lurking here for a little while.
> Am now diving in and becoming a member
> 
> Gave up analogues YEARS ago, but missed the action of smoking.
> Now fully immersed in the clouds, and absolutely love vaping.
> 0mg for the win!



Hello @DangerDave and welcome to the forum... Out of the shadows and into the light


----------



## DangerDave

Stosta said:


> I was actually chatting to @Schnappie this morning and he was telling me how good the crumble is, looks like I might have to give it a go. Last winter I used to vape a lot of @Sickboy77 's Apple Cake in the early hours, so would be interested to see how they compare.
> 
> Ah the Subox's are just such great devices! My Subox mini is still my daily driver!



You have to try the Affliation Crumble, it really is delicious.
I believe the Coco one is delicious too, but I haven't tasted it as yet. 
I need to get a drip setup to fully appreciate all of these flavours I think!

Yeah, the Subox is a neat little unit. Its all about the tank though. 
I'm only buying black tanks, so that they match the mod. That way my wife has no idea! Hahaha
Any suggestions on a good 22mm black RBA/RTA? What do you have on your mini?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

DangerDave said:


> You have to try the Affliation Crumble, it really is delicious.
> I believe the Coco one is delicious too, but I haven't tasted it as yet.
> I need to get a drip setup to fully appreciate all of these flavours I think!
> 
> Yeah, the Subox is a neat little unit. Its all about the tank though.
> I'm only buying black tanks, so that they match the mod. That way my wife has no idea! Hahaha
> Any suggestions on a good 22mm black RBA/RTA? What do you have on your mini?


Indeed it is all about the tank! When I started my wife couldn't recognise the difference between tanks, but she has become pretty smart to my tricks and now knows them all by name!

I tend to do a restricted lung-hit, and don't really build for clouds or look for tanks that are designed for them. Most of your cloudy tanks are now coming out in bigger diameters. I'm still obsessing over Subtank Minis, but some classic 22mm RTAs that might give you some decent clouds might be something "classic" like a Crius or a Serpent Mini 22. I'm assuming you don't want to go the RDTA route, they will look too different to your current tanks and your wife might catch you out


----------



## DangerDave

Stosta said:


> Indeed it is all about the tank! When I started my wife couldn't recognise the difference between tanks, but she has become pretty smart to my tricks and now knows them all by name!
> 
> I tend to do a restricted lung-hit, and don't really build for clouds or look for tanks that are designed for them. Most of your cloudy tanks are now coming out in bigger diameters. I'm still obsessing over Subtank Minis, but some classic 22mm RTAs that might give you some decent clouds might be something "classic" like a Crius or a Serpent Mini 22. I'm assuming you don't want to go the RDTA route, they will look too different to your current tanks and your wife might catch you out



Hahaha I'm sure she'll catch on soon too! 
As is everyone out there, I'm looking for a tank that walks the line between cloud and flavour!
Not against and RDTA at all, just haven't picked one up yet. I can spin a story about it to the wife... Hahaha


----------



## ShamZ

Welcome @DangerDave , lol at your attempt at hiding new purchases from your wife

As @Stosta mentioned, they catch on eventually...

Mine found my receipt from Sir Vape last week


----------



## craigb

ShamZ said:


> Welcome @DangerDave , lol at your attempt at hiding new purchases from your wife
> 
> As @Stosta mentioned, they catch on eventually...
> 
> Mine found my receipt from Sir Vape last week



Are we mice or men? Come on, squeak up!

My missus has an eye for shape and design so she notices straight away, no point trying to hide stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ

craigb said:


> Are we mice or men? Come on, squeak up!
> 
> My missus has an eye for shape and design so she notices straight away, no point trying to hide stuff.



True. Mine doesn't give me a hard time though. As long as I make sure our needs are met I can spoil myself with anything I want

She married me, eccentricities, hobbies and all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DangerDave

craigb said:


> Are we mice or men? Come on, squeak up!
> 
> My missus has an eye for shape and design so she notices straight away, no point trying to hide stuff.


Hahahaha I will tell you what my wife allows when she finds out


----------



## Amir

DangerDave said:


> Hahahaha I will tell you what my wife allows when she finds out



My wife thinks I have the best friends in the world cause they so kindly just give me all these atomizers and mods. That and when I give them atomizers in return then there's no questions asked.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## playa4life

Hi all.
As I've said before... Awesome Community you guys have going here! Love the spirit here.
With that being said. I'm itching to get off the stinkies after trying out my brother's PICO Mega a few weeks ago. I've ordered my Smok AL85 a week or so ago so I'm patiently (Not patiently) waiting.
Not sure if the wait is going to kill me first or the stinkies I'm smoking in the meantime while I wait on my delivery!
Cant wait to give up the smokes and start vaping!!!
Awesome site!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

playa4life said:


> Hi all.
> As I've said before... Awesome Community you guys have going here! Love the spirit here.
> With that being said. I'm itching to get off the stinkies after trying out my brother's PICO Mega a few weeks ago. I've ordered my Smok AL85 a week or so ago so I'm patiently (Not patiently) waiting.
> Not sure if the wait is going to kill me first or the stinkies I'm smoking in the meantime while I wait on my delivery!
> Cant wait to give up the smokes and start vaping!!!
> Awesome site!



Hello @playa4life and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scon3s..

Hey guys scon3s here(this is an actually nickname from my high school friends XD) I've been vaping about 4 months and I tend to change my mind on what I like pretty often  used to smoke 2 boxes of stinkies a day and now I'm 3 and a half months off them  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

playa4life said:


> Hi all.
> As I've said before... Awesome Community you guys have going here! Love the spirit here.
> With that being said. I'm itching to get off the stinkies after trying out my brother's PICO Mega a few weeks ago. I've ordered my Smok AL85 a week or so ago so I'm patiently (Not patiently) waiting.
> Not sure if the wait is going to kill me first or the stinkies I'm smoking in the meantime while I wait on my delivery!
> Cant wait to give up the smokes and start vaping!!!
> Awesome site!



Welcome to the forum @playa4life - thanks for the compliments, this is a great place indeed!
All the best for your vaping. Just take it slow and dont rush quitting the stinkies. For some it can take longer than others. Just focus on finding great juices and enjoy the journey. 
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Scon3s.. said:


> Hey guys scon3s here(this is an actually nickname from my high school friends XD) I've been vaping about 4 months and I tend to change my mind on what I like pretty often  used to smoke 2 boxes of stinkies a day and now I'm 3 and a half months off them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @Scon3s.. 
Congrats on the three and a half months stinkie free - great achievement!! 
2 boxes a day! I am sure your lungs are very grateful!
Enjoy your stay amd all the best


----------



## Scon3s..

Silver said:


> Welcome @Scon3s..
> Congrats on the three and a half months stinkie free - great achievement!!
> 2 boxes a day! I am sure your lungs are very grateful!
> Enjoy your stay amd all the best



I went for a jog the other day and I was amazed at how much easier the breathing was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Scon3s.. said:


> I went for a jog the other day and I was amazed at how much easier the breathing was
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is amazing @Scon3s.. 
Great feedback, congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Scon3s.. said:


> Hey guys scon3s here(this is an actually nickname from my high school friends XD) I've been vaping about 4 months and I tend to change my mind on what I like pretty often  used to smoke 2 boxes of stinkies a day and now I'm 3 and a half months off them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hello @Scon3s.. and welcome to the forum


----------



## Scon3s..

Amir said:


> Hello @Scon3s.. and welcome to the forum



It's good to be here I love the vaping community 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Scon3s.. said:


> It's good to be here I love the vaping community
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The vaping community loves you too... As long as you are careful with mechs and dont cloud chuck in malls

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scon3s..

Amir said:


> The vaping community loves you too... As long as you are careful with mechs and dont cloud chuck in malls



Battery safety first. Hb2s 25rs and vtc5s with my usual build ni80 24ga 6wrap parallel dual coil. #mechislovemechislife #drippinggivesmoreflavor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamo88

Good day

I have been browsing the Ecigsa forum from November last year anyway I have been of the cigs for the past 4 years and an occasional vapor ever since, vaping at 0mg nicotine

Location: Durban

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Jamo88 said:


> Good day
> 
> I have been browsing the Ecigsa forum from November last year anyway I have been of the cigs for the past 4 years and an occasional vapor ever since, vaping at 0mg nicotine
> 
> Location: Durban


Most welcome from the participating part of the forum. Looking forward to your contributions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Jamo88 said:


> Good day
> 
> I have been browsing the Ecigsa forum from November last year anyway I have been of the cigs for the past 4 years and an occasional vapor ever since, vaping at 0mg nicotine
> 
> Location: Durban



Welcome @Jamo88 
Congrats on being off the stinkies for 4 years!!
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Joh I missed alot in a few days!!

Welcome to ALL new Vapers here, great help here and also lots of have fun!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Jamo88 said:


> Good day
> 
> I have been browsing the Ecigsa forum from November last year anyway I have been of the cigs for the past 4 years and an occasional vapor ever since, vaping at 0mg nicotine
> 
> Location: Durban



Hello @Jamo88 and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## razzmatazz

Matt here been vaping for about a month, from the mother city and im in I.T

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

razzmatazz said:


> Matt here been vaping for about a month, from the mother city and im in I.T


Welcome to the forum Matt!

In my experience people with that name are notoriously charming and handsome 

Hope you enjoy your stay! Feel free to ask questions and dive right in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

razzmatazz said:


> Matt here been vaping for about a month, from the mother city and im in I.T



Welcome to the forum @razzmatazz 
Congrats on the vaping - enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Amir

razzmatazz said:


> Matt here been vaping for about a month, from the mother city and im in I.T



Hello @razzmatazz and welcome to the forum


----------



## Raithlin

Welcome to all the new vapers (163 new posts ) on the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheryl

Ello, 

Sherry here, been smoke free since March. Started vaping in Dec, but smoked cigarettes in between, till I got admitted to hospital. Did a bit of an experiment with re to vaping and smoking. 
I was in high care, with all sorts of monitors connected. one measuring oxygen percentage in the body. 
Mine was sitting on 90%. I decided to disconnect from monitors, using a bathroom break as an excuse, to go have my last cigarette. When I got back, besides being out of breath, my oxygen level had DROPPED to 87%.

The following day, the oxygen levels got better, so I decided to vape IN hospital, still connected to the monitor, and see what happens. 
My Oxygen levels remained between 99 and 100% WHILE VAPING.

Needless to say, that was my que to quit the tobacco.

The problem I'm sitting with now, is finding juice I like. I have two brands that have NEVER disappointed, and that's Paulies and Orion, but I can't keep on The Belt and Coffee cake for the rest of my life 

I bought two bottles last week Friday, from two different suppliers, and 
I ABSOLUTELY HATE it, threw one bottle out, the other I'm rushing through just to get it gone. 

Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Sheryl said:


> Ello,
> 
> Sherry here, been smoke free since March. Started vaping in Dec, but smoked cigarettes in between, till I got admitted to hospital. Did a bit of an experiment with re to vaping and smoking.
> I was in high care, with all sorts of monitors connected. one measuring oxygen percentage in the body.
> Mine was sitting on 90%. I decided to disconnect from monitors, using a bathroom break as an excuse, to go have my last cigarette. When I got back, besides being out of breath, my oxygen level had DROPPED to 87%.
> 
> The following day, the oxygen levels got better, so I decided to vape IN hospital, still connected to the monitor, and see what happens.
> My Oxygen levels remained between 99 and 100% WHILE VAPING.
> 
> Needless to say, that was my que to quit the tobacco.
> 
> The problem I'm sitting with now, is finding juice I like. I have two brands that have NEVER disappointed, and that's Paulies and Orion, but I can't keep on The Belt and Coffee cake for the rest of my life
> 
> I bought two bottles last week Friday, from two different suppliers, and
> I ABSOLUTELY HATE it, threw one bottle out, the other I'm rushing through just to get it gone.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Hello @Sheryl and welcome to the forum. Some useful info there with regards to oxygen levels while vaping. Personally I'm not much of a dessert flavor man as I do enjoy my fruits and sweets. I have come across a few desserts worthy of mention though provided you have the right set-up. Ruthless Fluff pop marshmallow, loaded smores and glazed donuts, pancake man by vape breakfast classics.... And our very own home grown Nostalgia range of delectable palate teasers. Definitely up there with the best of em.


----------



## Sheryl

Amir said:


> Hello @Sheryl and welcome to the forum. Some useful info there with regards to oxygen levels while vaping. Personally I'm not much of a dessert flavor man as I do enjoy my fruits and sweets. I have come across a few desserts worthy of mention though provided you have the right set-up. Ruthless Fluff pop marshmallow, loaded smores and glazed donuts, pancake man by vape breakfast classics.... And our very own home grown Nostalgia range of delectable palate teasers. Definitely up there with the best of em.




Hi, 

What would qualify as the "right" set up? Definitely a desserts fan! My husband is more for the fruity, minty flavs. 
We both have the iStick Pico 75w, with the standard tank. so far no issues, but I'm looking at getting the Goblin Mini V2 tank (it's on special somewhere)

I also currently wash my coils, saw that on YouTube, and it seems to be working


----------



## SAVaper

Sheryl said:


> Ello,
> 
> Sherry here, been smoke free since March. Started vaping in Dec, but smoked cigarettes in between, till I got admitted to hospital. Did a bit of an experiment with re to vaping and smoking.
> I was in high care, with all sorts of monitors connected. one measuring oxygen percentage in the body.
> Mine was sitting on 90%. I decided to disconnect from monitors, using a bathroom break as an excuse, to go have my last cigarette. When I got back, besides being out of breath, my oxygen level had DROPPED to 87%.
> 
> The following day, the oxygen levels got better, so I decided to vape IN hospital, still connected to the monitor, and see what happens.
> My Oxygen levels remained between 99 and 100% WHILE VAPING.
> 
> Needless to say, that was my que to quit the tobacco.
> 
> The problem I'm sitting with now, is finding juice I like. I have two brands that have NEVER disappointed, and that's Paulies and Orion, but I can't keep on The Belt and Coffee cake for the rest of my life
> 
> I bought two bottles last week Friday, from two different suppliers, and
> I ABSOLUTELY HATE it, threw one bottle out, the other I'm rushing through just to get it gone.
> 
> Any suggestions?




Hi, you just asked THE most difficult question. THE question that all vapers face at some stage of the journey.
It took me several weeks and many bottles of juice to find what I like, but it did not end there. I am always buying something new in an attempt to find the perfect match for me.
That is why I won't miss the VapeCon. It is the perfect opportunity to test so many different juices from so many vendors without having to spend a fortune.
Check out the forum for more info and try to be there. You won't be disappointed.

In any case, welcome and good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Sheryl said:


> Hi,
> 
> What would qualify as the "right" set up? Definitely a desserts fan! My husband is more for the fruity, minty flavs.
> We both have the iStick Pico 75w, with the standard tank. so far no issues, but I'm looking at getting the Goblin Mini V2 tank (it's on special somewhere)
> 
> I also currently wash my coils, saw that on YouTube, and it seems to be working


Hi @Sheryl and welcome!

The Goblin Mini V2 is a fantastic little tank for some pudding, but it can be quite tricky in terms of getting your wicking right and the coils fitting etc. Not an issue if you have a little experience in coils building though (even if it's just a few builds under your belt), but if you haven't built before it might frustrate you and put you off the whole process. But if money is tight and you are prepared for a few tests then it is a nice tank.

As for desert flavours, I love Mr Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts, it is an oldie and I always keep some nearby. Crusty Custard from Complex Chaos is also quite tasty, albeit subtle.


----------



## Amir

Sheryl said:


> Hi,
> 
> What would qualify as the "right" set up? Definitely a desserts fan! My husband is more for the fruity, minty flavs.
> We both have the iStick Pico 75w, with the standard tank. so far no issues, but I'm looking at getting the Goblin Mini V2 tank (it's on special somewhere)
> 
> I also currently wash my coils, saw that on YouTube, and it seems to be working



Aha that is the question... I'll answer it with another question... What works for you? 
The answer to my question is the answer to your question. No doubt, desserts taste best in and RDA with a nice hot build in there for me!! Fruits and sweets go down well in a cooler build or RTA. But thats just me and my opinion... So here begins your journey of discovery into vaping...

Show me how you vape and ill show you who you are (Trade marked)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheryl

SAVaper said:


> Hi, you just asked THE most difficult question. THE question that all vapers face at some stage of the journey.
> It took me several weeks and many bottles of juice to find what I like, but it did not end there. I am always buying something new in an attempt to find the perfect match for me.
> That is why I won't miss the VapeCon. It is the perfect opportunity to test so many different juices from so many vendors without having to spend a fortune.
> Check out the forum for more info and try to be there. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> In any case, welcome and good luck.





SAVaper said:


> Hi, you just asked THE most difficult question. THE question that all vapers face at some stage of the journey.
> It took me several weeks and many bottles of juice to find what I like, but it did not end there. I am always buying something new in an attempt to find the perfect match for me.
> That is why I won't miss the VapeCon. It is the perfect opportunity to test so many different juices from so many vendors without having to spend a fortune.
> Check out the forum for more info and try to be there. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> In any case, welcome and good luck.




LOL Thanks! I'll stay tuned


----------



## Sheryl

Stosta said:


> Hi @Sheryl and welcome!
> 
> The Goblin Mini V2 is a fantastic little tank for some pudding, but it can be quite tricky in terms of getting your wicking right and the coils fitting etc. Not an issue if you have a little experience in coils building though (even if it's just a few builds under your belt), but if you haven't built before it might frustrate you and put you off the whole process. But if money is tight and you are prepared for a few tests then it is a nice tank.
> 
> As for desert flavours, I love Mr Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts, it is an oldie and I always keep some nearby. Crusty Custard from Complex Chaos is also quite tasty, albeit subtle.




Oh, yeah that won't work for me. I get frustrated to the point of throwing the mod and all out of the car window when I can't get the tip off to refill my tank, can only imagine how the trying to build a coil will go. However, does it not work out more cost effective to build your own in the long run? I'm spending more on juice than I ever did on cancer sticks! 

I want the sweet, warm flavor with a little throat hit. Even though I used to smoke menthol, I am NOT a fan of minty liquids at all.


----------



## Sheryl

Amir said:


> Aha that is the question... I'll answer it with another question... What works for you?
> The answer to my question is the answer to your question. No doubt, desserts taste best in and RDA with a nice hot build in there for me!! Fruits and sweets go down well in a cooler build or RTA. But thats just me and my opinion... So here begins your journey of discovery into vaping...
> 
> Show me how you vape and ill show you who you are (Trade marked)




Ok what's a RTA and RDA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Sheryl said:


> Oh, yeah that won't work for me. I get frustrated to the point of throwing the mod and all out of the car window when I can't get the tip off to refill my tank, can only imagine how the trying to build a coil will go. However, does it not work out more cost effective to build your own in the long run? I'm spending more on juice than I ever did on cancer sticks!
> 
> I want the sweet, warm flavor with a little throat hit. Even though I used to smoke menthol, I am NOT a fan of minty liquids at all.



Go do us a favor and buy the alien kit with baby beast tank and enjoy the warm vape, ease of use and flavorful bliss. I've been vaping for 7 years now and I do prefer building coils over commercial coils for cost as well as flavor and the art of it. However, I'm holding on to a big baby beast for a while now cause the commercial coils are accessible, easy, potent and noob friendly. Its my best travel mate cause its easy to fill on the fly, plenty power under the hood, the alien mod fits 25mm atty's so you'll never see overhang.
The baby beast makes a meal of the desserts and throat hit can be obtained via nic strength. 

Also, get the nautilus mini for MTL


----------



## Amir

Sheryl said:


> Ok what's a RTA and RDA?



RDA is a dripper with no tank to hold e-liquid... You basically squirt a few drops of juice directly on the coils and get a hot saucy vape in return.
RTA is a coil that sits inside a chamber surrounded by juice which makes its way to the coil via the wicks... If wicked incorrectly, you can run into leaks.


----------



## Amir

Sheryl said:


> Ok what's a RTA and RDA?



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-clearance.t36469/

Grab that alien... great price for the tank and mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bosvark

Hi,
Started vaping 5months ago.I joined the forum as a means to tap into the wealth of knowledge of other memebers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Bosvark said:


> Hi,
> Started vaping 5months ago.I joined the forum as a means to tap into the wealth of knowledge of other memebers.



Hello @Bosvark and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bosvark

Hi, I have been attempting to mix my own flavours for the last 2months, but it seems that the recipes that are highly rated have no flavour at all. I have been trying a bunch of TFA recipes, all with almost no flavour.

Looking around on the internet, some people indicate that this may be due to vapours tongue.

I don't think this is the case, as I taste the premuim liquids without the flavour dissapearing.

Any advice on how to correct this?


----------



## Bosvark

Amir said:


> Hello @Bosvark and welcome to the forum.


Amir,

Thank you.


----------



## Stosta

Bosvark said:


> Hi, I have been attempting to mix my own flavours for the last 2months, but it seems that the recipes that are highly rated have no flavour at all. I have been trying a bunch of TFA recipes, all with almost no flavour.
> 
> Looking around on the internet, some people indicate that this may be due to vapours tongue.
> 
> I don't think this is the case, as I taste the premuim liquids without the flavour dissapearing.
> 
> Any advice on how to correct this?


Welcome to the forum @Bosvark !

Interesting problem, I'm not a DIY'er so have limited input here for you, but for me three possibilities come to mind.

1. What is your setup and what are the juices? It is possible that the juice is designed for a specific build or setup, like serious high-wattage vaping, that might not come out at all in an EVOD.

2. Where and when did you get your concentrates from? Perhaps they are poor quality (no name brand or poor storage conditions) or very old, in which case they may have lost a lot of flavour?

3. Are you sure you're mixing at the right percentages? I had no head for numbers when I did DIY, and would get mixed up between millilitres and percentages all the time. Are you fairly certain you are accurately recreating the recipes?

Head on over to this thread and ask the veterans...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/

Just tag the likes of @Andre @rogue zombie or @RichJB and I'm sure one of them will have some suggestions for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bosvark

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum @Bosvark !
> 
> Interesting problem, I'm not a DIY'er so have limited input here for you, but for me three possibilities come to mind.
> 
> 1. What is your setup and what are the juices? It is possible that the juice is designed for a specific build or setup, like serious high-wattage vaping, that might not come out at all in an EVOD.
> 
> 2. Where and when did you get your concentrates from? Perhaps they are poor quality (no name brand or poor storage conditions) or very old, in which case they may have lost a lot of flavour?
> 
> 3. Are you sure you're mixing at the right percentages? I had no head for numbers when I did DIY, and would get mixed up between millilitres and percentages all the time. Are you fairly certain you are accurately recreating the recipes?
> 
> Head on over to this thread and ask the veterans...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/
> 
> Just tag the likes of @Andre @rogue zombie or @RichJB and I'm sure one of them will have some suggestions for you!


Hi, 

Thanks for the response.

1. I use a smok alien, with baby beast tank.
I have tried multiple recipes at 15-20% concentrate.

2.I bought it from a store near me(do not want to mention names on a public forum).I use a scale to weigh up my mixes. So I am 100% confident that it is mixed correctly.

Thanks, I will use that thread.


----------



## Andre

Bosvark said:


> Hi, I have been attempting to mix my own flavours for the last 2months, but it seems that the recipes that are highly rated have no flavour at all. I have been trying a bunch of TFA recipes, all with almost no flavour.
> 
> Looking around on the internet, some people indicate that this may be due to vapours tongue.
> 
> I don't think this is the case, as I taste the premuim liquids without the flavour dissapearing.
> 
> Any advice on how to correct this?


Extremely puzzling. I presume you have bought TFA concentrates? Not just local concentrates of the same flavour? If so, where did you get your recipes from and which recipes are we talking about? What category of juice do you prefer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bosvark

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

Yes TFA Concentrates bought f4om local vendors.

I het my recipes from 99juices, fumonoid, this forum and the e-liquid recipes app.

I have posted the last three recipes I have tried here. I enjoy fruity mixes, but like some of the dessert flavours as well, like strawberry milk etc. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-eliquid-almost-no-flavour.t36476/#post-523080


----------



## Andre

Bosvark said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes TFA Concentrates bought f4om local vendors.
> 
> I het my recipes from 99juices, fumonoid, this forum and the e-liquid recipes app.
> 
> I have posted the last three recipes I have tried here. I enjoy fruity mixes, but like some of the dessert flavours as well, like strawberry milk etc.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-eliquid-almost-no-flavour.t36476/#post-523080


Jip, saw your other post. I am still stumped. A universally popular fruity vape is the Monster Melons clone here. What VG/PG ratio do you use?


----------



## Silver

Sheryl said:


> Ello,
> 
> Sherry here, been smoke free since March. Started vaping in Dec, but smoked cigarettes in between, till I got admitted to hospital. Did a bit of an experiment with re to vaping and smoking.
> I was in high care, with all sorts of monitors connected. one measuring oxygen percentage in the body.
> Mine was sitting on 90%. I decided to disconnect from monitors, using a bathroom break as an excuse, to go have my last cigarette. When I got back, besides being out of breath, my oxygen level had DROPPED to 87%.
> 
> The following day, the oxygen levels got better, so I decided to vape IN hospital, still connected to the monitor, and see what happens.
> My Oxygen levels remained between 99 and 100% WHILE VAPING.
> 
> Needless to say, that was my que to quit the tobacco.
> 
> The problem I'm sitting with now, is finding juice I like. I have two brands that have NEVER disappointed, and that's Paulies and Orion, but I can't keep on The Belt and Coffee cake for the rest of my life
> 
> I bought two bottles last week Friday, from two different suppliers, and
> I ABSOLUTELY HATE it, threw one bottle out, the other I'm rushing through just to get it gone.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Welcome to the forum @Sheryl 
You definitely doing a great thing quitting the stinkies! 
Wishing you all the best for your vape journey

You might find the results of the 2016 ECIGSSA local juice awards interesting and a source of some juices to try. This is as voted by the members on the forum.
Check out the results page here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/


----------



## Silver

Bosvark said:


> Hi,
> Started vaping 5months ago.I joined the forum as a means to tap into the wealth of knowledge of other memebers.



Welcome @Bosvark
Congrats on the vaping.
Definitely the right place to be to learn more about vaping and fine tune things
Hope you get sorted with your DIY query. Let us know when you solve it!


----------



## Bosvark

Andre said:


> Jip, saw your other post. I am still stumped. A universally popular fruity vape is the Monster Melons clone here. What VG/PG ratio do you use?



Hi,

I use 70 VG and 30PG.

Thank you, will try that recipe and report.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lalla

Ola , Lalla Here trying to quit smoking Using a SubVod and Liqua, but currently the Subvod works best for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Lalla said:


> Ola , Lalla Here trying to quit smoking Using a SubVod and Liqua, but currently the Subvod works best for me.


Welcome to the forum @Lalla !

Glad the Subvod is working for you. Have you figured out what sort of juices you like yet?


----------



## Amir

Hello @Lalla and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lalla

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum @Lalla !
> 
> Glad the Subvod is working for you. Have you figured out what sort of juices you like yet?


@Stosta still trying a couple

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lalla

Amir said:


> Hello @Lalla and welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @Amir


----------



## timothylang6

hello everyone.I started vaping a year ago.When I started vaping it introduced me into a whole new world.I only recently found this and it's amazing!I hope I can eventually win any mod!Looking foward to be part of this community !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ethan Loubser

timothylang6 said:


> hello everyone.I started vaping a year ago.When I started vaping it introduced me into a whole new world.I only recently found this and it's amazing!I hope I can eventually win any mod!Looking foward to be part of this community !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


   

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Lalla said:


> Ola , Lalla Here trying to quit smoking Using a SubVod and Liqua, but currently the Subvod works best for me.



Welcome to the forum @Lalla
Holding thumbs for you to quit smoking, its the best feeling to be able to kick the stinkies!
Hang in there and feel free to ask questions as you go along. Lots of helpful experienced vapers here.
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

timothylang6 said:


> hello everyone.I started vaping a year ago.When I started vaping it introduced me into a whole new world.I only recently found this and it's amazing!I hope I can eventually win any mod!Looking foward to be part of this community !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @timothylang6 
Congrats on the vaping!
You are right, vaping is a whole new world indeed!
And this forum is like a vaping theme park of sorts. So much to check out and lots of fun. 
Enjoy the ride


----------



## Amir

timothylang6 said:


> hello everyone.I started vaping a year ago.When I started vaping it introduced me into a whole new world.I only recently found this and it's amazing!I hope I can eventually win any mod!Looking foward to be part of this community !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hello @timothylang6 and welcome to the forum. Best of luck buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timothylang6

Amir said:


> Hello @timothylang6 and welcome to the forum. Best of luck buddy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thank you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyD

timothylang6 said:


> hello everyone.I started vaping a year ago.When I started vaping it introduced me into a whole new world.I only recently found this and it's amazing!I hope I can eventually win any mod!Looking foward to be part of this community !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


welcome man


----------



## Lalla

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Lalla
> Holding thumbs for you to quit smoking, its the best feeling to be able to kick the stinkies!
> Hang in there and feel free to ask questions as you go along. Lots of helpful experienced vapers here.
> Enjoy your stay


Thank you @Silver giving myself 21days to quit smoking excited yet nervous. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lalla said:


> Thank you @Silver giving myself 21days to quit smoking excited yet nervous. Lol



Don't put too much pressure on yourself. 
Even if you cut down to half for a month or two that's a big achievement !
Each person is different. Some switch to Vaping overnight. Others take quite a while. 

But am holding thumbs for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lalla

Silver said:


> Don't put too much pressure on yourself.
> Even if you cut down to half for a month or two that's a big achievement !
> Each person is different. Some switch to Vaping overnight. Others take quite a while.
> 
> But am holding thumbs for you


 Haha i tried doing the cold turkey way and it didn't work so i know by giving myself 21 days u can mentally prepare for that day. And after vaping then going for a smoke it tastes absolutely horrible . but thanks @Silver super excited.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 5p1nn3k0p

Hi, I'm Riekert.
I started vaping february this year as a hobby, quit smoking the good ol fashioned way 8 years ago, I started with a wismex reux rx3/2 and a smok tfv8, I then got myself the pharaoh rda, as I kinda got addicted to buiding coils. I also diy my juice.... Looking forward to learning a lot from the more experienced members...

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

5p1nn3k0p said:


> Hi, I'm Riekert.
> I started vaping february this year as a hobby, quit smoking the good ol fashioned way 8 years ago, I started with a wismex reux rx3/2 and a smok tfv8, I then got myself the pharaoh rda, as I kinda got addicted to buiding coils. I also diy my juice.... Looking forward to learning a lot from the more experienced members...
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum @5p1nn3k0p. Enjoy your stay. Happy vaping.


----------



## 625386

Hi guys, my name is Leon, from Durban South, vaped on the twisp for about 2 years, really enjoyed that until I got a serious chest infection and stopped altogether. very recently stress got the better if me and I had 2 options, analogues or vaping, thankfully I bought myself the Smok stick TFV8 and I've been enjoying it for about 2 months now, also just got myself the istick 60 watt.

amazed at how far vaping had come since the twisp days, this forum is brilliant with a wealth of information.

Thanks
Leon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

625386 said:


> Hi guys, my name is Leon, from Durban South, vaped on the twisp for about 2 years, really enjoyed that until I got a serious chest infection and stopped altogether. very recently stress got the better if me and I had 2 options, analogues or vaping, thankfully I bought myself the Smok stick TFV8 and I've been enjoying it for about 2 months now, also just got myself the istick 60 watt.
> 
> amazed at how far vaping had come since the twisp days, this forum is brilliant with a wealth of information.
> 
> Thanks
> Leon


Welcome Leon!

Always love seeing another Durban vaper join us here! Things have changed a lot in two years! Even since I started just over a year ago there have been HUGE advances.

What sorts of juices do you like?


----------



## 625386

thank you kindly for the welcome, 3mg fruit flavors are my fancy at present, but looking to find a good Tobacco flavour.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

625386 said:


> thank you kindly for the welcome, 3mg fruit flavors are my fancy at present, but looking to find a good Tobacco flavour.


I'm also a fan of the fruits, more specifically menthol fruits. XXX from Vapour Mountain has been the long-standing champion in my tanks, but there is a new one hopefully coming out from Sickboy77 that is really tasty, and then loving Brain Freeze by Naked 100 (sold by Vaperite).

Tobaccos are really not my thing, so sadly can't recommend anything personally. I think Vape Cartel have a Special Reserve that is quite popular, as well as VM4 from Vapour Mountain.


----------



## playa4life

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum Matt!
> 
> In my experience people with that name are notoriously charming and handsome
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay! Feel free to ask questions and dive right in!



Hey... keep it in your pants @Stosta .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Morrie said:


> Howzit . My friends call me Morrie . After 20 odd years of stinkies I am cured for 2 years now . I started vaping about 5 months ago and got rapidly sucked in , in a positive way. I quickly got on to a steep learning curve and I am now at a stage where I build my own coils and just started to get into diy e juice . I have found this forum an treasure trove of information and after lurking for a couple of months have now decided to join . I really enjoy the knowledgeable discussions that takes place on here and hope to contribute what little I can.


@Morrie ,@CaveTroll ,@SuzukiRM_2smoke ,@StaceyJ,@WELIHF , welcome to all new members. I can only hope that everyone has the same great experience that I've been having on the forum.Vapeing ,aside from improving my health after a heart attack also has introduced me to some wonderful people who always have been encouraging and helpful,my day seems incomplete until I log in to catch up with forum friends and issues. I sincerely hope though you guys do not pick up my gear addiction as I wouldn't wish it on an enemy.lol Seriously ,have fun and welcome aboard!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

5p1nn3k0p said:


> Hi, I'm Riekert.I started vaping february this year as a hobby, quit smoking the good ol fashioned way 8 years ago, I started with a wismex reux rx3/2 and a smok tfv8, I then got myself the pharaoh rda, as I kinda got addicted to buiding coils. I also diy my juice.... Looking forward to learning a lot from the more experienced members...
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


@625386 ,@5p1nn3k0p ,@playa4life , welcome to the forum.


----------



## playa4life

Thanksfor the Welcome Veterans


----------



## Silver

5p1nn3k0p said:


> Hi, I'm Riekert.
> I started vaping february this year as a hobby, quit smoking the good ol fashioned way 8 years ago, I started with a wismex reux rx3/2 and a smok tfv8, I then got myself the pharaoh rda, as I kinda got addicted to buiding coils. I also diy my juice.... Looking forward to learning a lot from the more experienced members...
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @5p1nn3k0p 
Lots of experienced helpful vapers here
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

625386 said:


> Hi guys, my name is Leon, from Durban South, vaped on the twisp for about 2 years, really enjoyed that until I got a serious chest infection and stopped altogether. very recently stress got the better if me and I had 2 options, analogues or vaping, thankfully I bought myself the Smok stick TFV8 and I've been enjoying it for about 2 months now, also just got myself the istick 60 watt.
> 
> amazed at how far vaping had come since the twisp days, this forum is brilliant with a wealth of information.
> 
> Thanks
> Leon



Welcome to the forum @625386
Congrats on choosing vaping.
Enjoy your stay and all the best from here on


----------



## shaunnadan

Hello everybody 

My name is shaunnadan but most of you can call me shaunnadan 

I've recently quite smoking thanks to a ce4 and a vision spinner battery and I'm really glad to have found this forum.... 

....

And now I'm really glad to be back !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

shaunnadan said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> My name is shaunnadan but most of you can call me shaunnadan
> 
> I've recently quite smoking thanks to a ce4 and a vision spinner battery and I'm really glad to have found this forum....
> 
> ....
> 
> And now I'm really glad to be back !


Good to have you back @shaunnadan !


----------



## Amir

5p1nn3k0p said:


> Hi, I'm Riekert.
> I started vaping february this year as a hobby, quit smoking the good ol fashioned way 8 years ago, I started with a wismex reux rx3/2 and a smok tfv8, I then got myself the pharaoh rda, as I kinda got addicted to buiding coils. I also diy my juice.... Looking forward to learning a lot from the more experienced members...
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk



Hello @5p1nn3k0p and welcome to the forum


----------



## Amir

625386 said:


> Hi guys, my name is Leon, from Durban South, vaped on the twisp for about 2 years, really enjoyed that until I got a serious chest infection and stopped altogether. very recently stress got the better if me and I had 2 options, analogues or vaping, thankfully I bought myself the Smok stick TFV8 and I've been enjoying it for about 2 months now, also just got myself the istick 60 watt.
> 
> amazed at how far vaping had come since the twisp days, this forum is brilliant with a wealth of information.
> 
> Thanks
> Leon



Hello @625386 and welcome to the forum


----------



## Amir

shaunnadan said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> My name is shaunnadan but most of you can call me shaunnadan
> 
> I've recently quite smoking thanks to a ce4 and a vision spinner battery and I'm really glad to have found this forum....
> 
> ....
> 
> And now I'm really glad to be back !



Hello @shaunnadan and welcome back to the forum... This explains a lot lol


----------



## daWolf

Hi peeps, long overdue intro...

So I started vaping around 6 months ago, went to a Twisp outlet, bought an Aero X and was somewhat happy with that. A month or two later, I bought a Pico with Melo 3 tank and been using that since (quite happy with the Melo 3). Bought a few flavours from the VK outlet but the idea of making my own juice was very tempting. So, I did a lot of research and reading and now for the past 3 weeks, been DIY'ing e-liquids. This forum has been my main source of info and I just got to say that I'm really glad to now be part of this community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

daWolf said:


> Hi peeps, long overdue intro...
> 
> So I started vaping around 6 months ago, went to a Twisp outlet, bought an Aero X and was somewhat happy with that. A month or two later, I bought a Pico with Melo 3 tank and been using that since (quite happy with the Melo 3). Bought a few flavours from the VK outlet but the idea of making my own juice was very tempting. So, I did a lot of research and reading and now for the past 3 weeks, been DIY'ing e-liquids. This forum has been my main source of info and I just got to say that I'm really glad to now be part of this community.



Hello @daWolf and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

daWolf said:


> Hi peeps, long overdue intro...
> 
> So I started vaping around 6 months ago, went to a Twisp outlet, bought an Aero X and was somewhat happy with that. A month or two later, I bought a Pico with Melo 3 tank and been using that since (quite happy with the Melo 3). Bought a few flavours from the VK outlet but the idea of making my own juice was very tempting. So, I did a lot of research and reading and now for the past 3 weeks, been DIY'ing e-liquids. This forum has been my main source of info and I just got to say that I'm really glad to now be part of this community.


Most welcome to the forum @daWolf. DIY is great fun, enjoy. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalahari stoommasjien

G'day people,

I started vaping in March with an Aspire ESP and Nautilus MTL tank, that was donated to me by my mate. Gave up on the Marlboros the same day (I wanted to stop, since I've been on the stinkies for 30-odd years) and haven't looked back yet, still got 7 packets + 1 ciggy sitting here, doing nothing. Had a few twitchy cravings at times, inititally, but the Aspire kept me out of the poo and by now, the cravings are only a fading memory.
The problem now is between a Pico, a Pico Dual, a Wismec Predator and an asMODus Minikin V2 and quite a few RDA's and RDTA's this is going to bankrupt me!!! I guess, I'd better start seeing about mixing my own, since this has gotten a tad on the expensive side  I've been vaping Mad Hatter, Paulies Coffee Cake, The Fog Machine's Tipsy Tart, NCV's Trinity, Vape Africa's Roasted Hazelnut and as a palate cleanser, Vapour Mountain's XXX. Can't recall what I used in the MTL job, which has found a new home and hopefully a new convert/ex smoker, but I recall those juices weren't all that memorable and mostly tobacco-y.
So, will be keen to find recipies of vapable mixtures, so I can keep the stinkies sitting here, doing nothing and keep on steaming up the place.
Btw, Trinity & XXX are 0mg Nicotine Coffee Cake is 6mg and everyting else is 3mg, the Coffee Cake I bought when I still had the MTL device, I suspect soon, 0mg Nicotine, will be just fine... moet net nie met my moer koffie rondneuk nie.
I'm happy to be part of the community and I hope together, we can educate those, that need educating about what a healthy option this is as opposed to smoking and that, from where I'm sitting it was the only way I could get off the actual tobacco product, after all, I have attempted to quit serveral times in the past and I never was able to make it past more than a month, before slipping, it has now been over 6 weeks and with an occasional hit from one of my mods & atomisers, I'm more than fine & happy and I'm pretty confident, I won't return to the unhealthy option ever again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Kalahari stoommasjien said:


> G'day people,
> 
> I started vaping in March with an Aspire ESP and Nautilus MTL tank, that was donated to me by my mate. Gave up on the Marlboros the same day (I wanted to stop, since I've been on the stinkies for 30-odd years) and haven't looked back yet, still got 7 packets + 1 ciggy sitting here, doing nothing. Had a few twitchy cravings at times, inititally, but the Aspire kept me out of the poo and by now, the cravings are only a fading memory.
> The problem now is between a Pico, a Pico Dual, a Wismec Predator and an asMODus Minikin V2 and quite a few RDA's and RDTA's this is going to bankrupt me!!! I guess, I'd better start seeing about mixing my own, since this has gotten a tad on the expensive side  I've been vaping Mad Hatter, Paulies Coffee Cake, The Fog Machine's Tipsy Tart, NCV's Trinity, Vape Africa's Roasted Hazelnut and as a palate cleanser, Vapour Mountain's XXX. Can't recall what I used in the MTL job, which has found a new home and hopefully a new convert/ex smoker, but I recall those juices weren't all that memorable and mostly tobacco-y.
> So, will be keen to find recipies of vapable mixtures, so I can keep the stinkies sitting here, doing nothing and keep on steaming up the place.
> Btw, Trinity & XXX are 0mg Nicotine Coffee Cake is 6mg and everyting else is 3mg, the Coffee Cake I bought when I still had the MTL device, I suspect soon, 0mg Nicotine, will be just fine... moet net nie met my moer koffie rondneuk nie.
> I'm happy to be part of the community and I hope together, we can educate those, that need educating about what a healthy option this is as opposed to smoking and that, from where I'm sitting it was the only way I could get off the actual tobacco product, after all, I have attempted to quit serveral times in the past and I never was able to make it past more than a month, before slipping, it has now been over 6 weeks and with an occasional hit from one of my mods & atomisers, I'm more than fine & happy and I'm pretty confident, I won't return to the unhealthy option ever again.


Most welcome to the forum. Thank you for a great introduction. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tinus100

Howzit guys. Im also a Newby. Started off with the old cigalikes in 2007 where you use to get 2 in a box with replaceable cartomisers which let me down with very poor battery life and expensive setups. Think back then cost me R800 for starting out. 

Started smoking again and totally smoked for 14 years and trying champix stopped for a year and started again. Beginning of the year started on twisp clearo 2 which sucked and returned it to clicks, bought a twisp vega which lasted me 2 months and then upgraded the tank to toptank mini with rba coil and now making my own tobacco juice and enjoying my lmc 200w boxmod and a wotofo freakshow v2 rda. Hooked into this vaping thing and been non smoker now since February.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Tinus100 said:


> Howzit guys. Im also a Newby. Started off with the old cigalikes in 2007 where you use to get 2 in a box with replaceable cartomisers which let me down with very poor battery life and expensive setups. Think back then cost me R800 for starting out.
> 
> Started smoking again and totally smoked for 14 years and trying champix stopped for a year and started again. Beginning of the year started on twisp clearo 2 which sucked and returned it to clicks, bought a twisp vega which lasted me 2 months and then upgraded the tank to toptank mini with rba coil and now making my own tobacco juice and enjoying my lmc 200w boxmod and a wotofo freakshow v2 rda. Hooked into this vaping thing and been non smoker now since February.


Welcome @Tinus100 !

I also had some of those cigalikes, they are great to keep in the car or work desk in case of emergencies, but I can imagine why they wouldn't help with getting off the smokes too easily. I think the complexity and options that come with new vaping stuff is what allows people to customise their own vape experience to get them through that!

That is a really cool setup actually! That LMC Box Mod has been haunting me since it first came out, just love the clean lines of it!

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Silver

shaunnadan said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> My name is shaunnadan but most of you can call me shaunnadan
> 
> I've recently quite smoking thanks to a ce4 and a vision spinner battery and I'm really glad to have found this forum....
> 
> ....
> 
> And now I'm really glad to be back !



We missed you big time @shaunnadan !
Welcome back!


----------



## Silver

daWolf said:


> Hi peeps, long overdue intro...
> 
> So I started vaping around 6 months ago, went to a Twisp outlet, bought an Aero X and was somewhat happy with that. A month or two later, I bought a Pico with Melo 3 tank and been using that since (quite happy with the Melo 3). Bought a few flavours from the VK outlet but the idea of making my own juice was very tempting. So, I did a lot of research and reading and now for the past 3 weeks, been DIY'ing e-liquids. This forum has been my main source of info and I just got to say that I'm really glad to now be part of this community.



Welcome to the forum @daWolf 
Congrats on the vaping
Glad to hear the forum has helped you. That is great!
Enjoy your stay and let us know how its going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Kalahari stoommasjien said:


> G'day people,
> 
> I started vaping in March with an Aspire ESP and Nautilus MTL tank, that was donated to me by my mate. Gave up on the Marlboros the same day (I wanted to stop, since I've been on the stinkies for 30-odd years) and haven't looked back yet, still got 7 packets + 1 ciggy sitting here, doing nothing. Had a few twitchy cravings at times, inititally, but the Aspire kept me out of the poo and by now, the cravings are only a fading memory.
> The problem now is between a Pico, a Pico Dual, a Wismec Predator and an asMODus Minikin V2 and quite a few RDA's and RDTA's this is going to bankrupt me!!! I guess, I'd better start seeing about mixing my own, since this has gotten a tad on the expensive side  I've been vaping Mad Hatter, Paulies Coffee Cake, The Fog Machine's Tipsy Tart, NCV's Trinity, Vape Africa's Roasted Hazelnut and as a palate cleanser, Vapour Mountain's XXX. Can't recall what I used in the MTL job, which has found a new home and hopefully a new convert/ex smoker, but I recall those juices weren't all that memorable and mostly tobacco-y.
> So, will be keen to find recipies of vapable mixtures, so I can keep the stinkies sitting here, doing nothing and keep on steaming up the place.
> Btw, Trinity & XXX are 0mg Nicotine Coffee Cake is 6mg and everyting else is 3mg, the Coffee Cake I bought when I still had the MTL device, I suspect soon, 0mg Nicotine, will be just fine... moet net nie met my moer koffie rondneuk nie.
> I'm happy to be part of the community and I hope together, we can educate those, that need educating about what a healthy option this is as opposed to smoking and that, from where I'm sitting it was the only way I could get off the actual tobacco product, after all, I have attempted to quit serveral times in the past and I never was able to make it past more than a month, before slipping, it has now been over 6 weeks and with an occasional hit from one of my mods & atomisers, I'm more than fine & happy and I'm pretty confident, I won't return to the unhealthy option ever again.



Welcome to the forum and thanks for the great intro @Kalahari stoommasjien !

I must say I am always amazed at the ease a lot of people find in getting the cigs out of the picture once they start vaping. I was lucky enough to be one of those people, but there was a distinct point in time that I remember consciously choosing to not buy another pack. and within a week, as you say, the cravings were a fading memory!

The Nautilus will one day have a special spot in the vaping hall of fame (when they build one), as it is an amazing little piece. But yes, if you get into vaping on the hobby side of things there is NO way it is cheaper than smoking! The first year is the worst, you just want to buy every new thing that comes out, and the need to own it is so controlling! 

I have bought myself down to 3mg, but every now and then feel the need for something stronger, so I still have a lot of juices in 6mg, and even a couple in 12mg for when the day is being particularly difficult. I don't think I could ever go to 0mg!

Congratulations on quitting! Even though vaping makes it so much easier, it doesn't mean that it is anything to be less proud of!


----------



## Silver

Kalahari stoommasjien said:


> G'day people,
> 
> I started vaping in March with an Aspire ESP and Nautilus MTL tank, that was donated to me by my mate. Gave up on the Marlboros the same day (I wanted to stop, since I've been on the stinkies for 30-odd years) and haven't looked back yet, still got 7 packets + 1 ciggy sitting here, doing nothing. Had a few twitchy cravings at times, inititally, but the Aspire kept me out of the poo and by now, the cravings are only a fading memory.
> The problem now is between a Pico, a Pico Dual, a Wismec Predator and an asMODus Minikin V2 and quite a few RDA's and RDTA's this is going to bankrupt me!!! I guess, I'd better start seeing about mixing my own, since this has gotten a tad on the expensive side  I've been vaping Mad Hatter, Paulies Coffee Cake, The Fog Machine's Tipsy Tart, NCV's Trinity, Vape Africa's Roasted Hazelnut and as a palate cleanser, Vapour Mountain's XXX. Can't recall what I used in the MTL job, which has found a new home and hopefully a new convert/ex smoker, but I recall those juices weren't all that memorable and mostly tobacco-y.
> So, will be keen to find recipies of vapable mixtures, so I can keep the stinkies sitting here, doing nothing and keep on steaming up the place.
> Btw, Trinity & XXX are 0mg Nicotine Coffee Cake is 6mg and everyting else is 3mg, the Coffee Cake I bought when I still had the MTL device, I suspect soon, 0mg Nicotine, will be just fine... moet net nie met my moer koffie rondneuk nie.
> I'm happy to be part of the community and I hope together, we can educate those, that need educating about what a healthy option this is as opposed to smoking and that, from where I'm sitting it was the only way I could get off the actual tobacco product, after all, I have attempted to quit serveral times in the past and I never was able to make it past more than a month, before slipping, it has now been over 6 weeks and with an occasional hit from one of my mods & atomisers, I'm more than fine & happy and I'm pretty confident, I won't return to the unhealthy option ever again.



Welcome to the forum @Kalahari stoommasjien and thanks for the lovely Intro

Congrats on quitting the stinkies and the 6 weeks. What a great achievement after trying to stop before.

I hear you on the cost factor of all the amazing devices one wants and that commercial juices can get costly, especially if you are a "stoom masjien". But you will find your groove and your happy place. Lots of helpful hardware experts and DIYers on here...

Wishing you well for your vaping journey and enjoy your stay

PS - love your avatar pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tinus100 said:


> Howzit guys. Im also a Newby. Started off with the old cigalikes in 2007 where you use to get 2 in a box with replaceable cartomisers which let me down with very poor battery life and expensive setups. Think back then cost me R800 for starting out.
> 
> Started smoking again and totally smoked for 14 years and trying champix stopped for a year and started again. Beginning of the year started on twisp clearo 2 which sucked and returned it to clicks, bought a twisp vega which lasted me 2 months and then upgraded the tank to toptank mini with rba coil and now making my own tobacco juice and enjoying my lmc 200w boxmod and a wotofo freakshow v2 rda. Hooked into this vaping thing and been non smoker now since February.



Welcome to the forum @Tinus100 
Congrats on kicking the stinkies!
All the best for your vaping journey from here. 
Vaping is a wonderful thing indeed !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Kalahari stoommasjien said:


> G'day people,
> 
> I started vaping in March with an Aspire ESP and Nautilus MTL tank, that was donated to me by my mate. Gave up on the Marlboros the same day (I wanted to stop, since I've been on the stinkies for 30-odd years) and haven't looked back yet, still got 7 packets + 1 ciggy sitting here, doing nothing. Had a few twitchy cravings at times, inititally, but the Aspire kept me out of the poo and by now, the cravings are only a fading memory.
> The problem now is between a Pico, a Pico Dual, a Wismec Predator and an asMODus Minikin V2 and quite a few RDA's and RDTA's this is going to bankrupt me!!! I guess, I'd better start seeing about mixing my own, since this has gotten a tad on the expensive side  I've been vaping Mad Hatter, Paulies Coffee Cake, The Fog Machine's Tipsy Tart, NCV's Trinity, Vape Africa's Roasted Hazelnut and as a palate cleanser, Vapour Mountain's XXX. Can't recall what I used in the MTL job, which has found a new home and hopefully a new convert/ex smoker, but I recall those juices weren't all that memorable and mostly tobacco-y.
> So, will be keen to find recipies of vapable mixtures, so I can keep the stinkies sitting here, doing nothing and keep on steaming up the place.
> Btw, Trinity & XXX are 0mg Nicotine Coffee Cake is 6mg and everyting else is 3mg, the Coffee Cake I bought when I still had the MTL device, I suspect soon, 0mg Nicotine, will be just fine... moet net nie met my moer koffie rondneuk nie.
> I'm happy to be part of the community and I hope together, we can educate those, that need educating about what a healthy option this is as opposed to smoking and that, from where I'm sitting it was the only way I could get off the actual tobacco product, after all, I have attempted to quit serveral times in the past and I never was able to make it past more than a month, before slipping, it has now been over 6 weeks and with an occasional hit from one of my mods & atomisers, I'm more than fine & happy and I'm pretty confident, I won't return to the unhealthy option ever again.



Hello @Kalahari stoommasjien and welcome to the forum. That's one helluva intro mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Tinus100 said:


> Howzit guys. Im also a Newby. Started off with the old cigalikes in 2007 where you use to get 2 in a box with replaceable cartomisers which let me down with very poor battery life and expensive setups. Think back then cost me R800 for starting out.
> 
> Started smoking again and totally smoked for 14 years and trying champix stopped for a year and started again. Beginning of the year started on twisp clearo 2 which sucked and returned it to clicks, bought a twisp vega which lasted me 2 months and then upgraded the tank to toptank mini with rba coil and now making my own tobacco juice and enjoying my lmc 200w boxmod and a wotofo freakshow v2 rda. Hooked into this vaping thing and been non smoker now since February.



Hello @Tinus100 and welcome to the forum


----------



## The_Ice

Holy moly, I gave the forum a bit of a break, I actually had to get some work done.
So meanwhile 23 new members have taken the time to introduce themselves.

A very big welcome to: (deep breath in)
@liezlfra
@Edward Barnard
@Tashy
@Mo5es
@Badbadg3r
@Latrocius *
@muhammadmoola
@Ethan Loubser
@DangerDave
@playa4life
@Scon3s..
@Jamo88
@razzmatazz
@Sheryl
@Bosvark
@Lalla
@timothylang6
@5p1nn3k0p *
@625386
@shaunnadan ???!!!
@daWolf
@Kalahari stoommasjien
@Tinus100

Please feel free to enjoy the everloving #@%$ out of this forum and all it has to offer.
Many very knowledgeable members on here, whom are all eager and always willing to help and offer advice.

If you haven't already, please take a moment to upload a nice little avatar. It'll take only a few seconds and will make everyone's lives a bit better.

* Thanks for making spelling that easy #sarcasticwink

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tinus100

Thanks for the welcome!

Initial cost did scare me off a little but im one of those people that enjoys to learn the in and outs about things and enjoy the whole DIY thing. Fun to experiment. Started building coils and now making my own DIY NETs which are coming out okay. Definitely a huge money saver making own juices. Rather spend the old R600 pm that was spent on dunhills on ingredients for my juices plus you can alter each bottles taste to your needs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lalla

The_Ice said:


> Holy moly, I gave the forum a bit of a break, I actually had to get some work done.
> So meanwhile 23 new members have taken the time to introduce themselves.
> 
> A very big welcome to: (deep breath in)
> @liezlfra
> @Edward Barnard
> @Tashy
> @Mo5es
> @Badbadg3r
> @Latrocius *
> @muhammadmoola
> @Ethan Loubser
> @DangerDave
> @playa4life
> @Scon3s..
> @Jamo88
> @razzmatazz
> @Sheryl
> @Bosvark
> @Lalla
> @timothylang6
> @5p1nn3k0p *
> @625386
> @shaunnadan ???!!!
> @daWolf
> @Kalahari stoommasjien
> @Tinus100
> 
> Please feel free to enjoy the everloving #@%$ out of this forum and all it has to offer.
> Many very knowledgeable members on here, whom are all eager and always willing to help and offer advice.
> 
> If you haven't already, please take a moment to upload a nice little avatar. It'll take only a few seconds and will make everyone's lives a bit better.
> 
> * Thanks for making spelling that easy #sarcasticwink


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herman@777

Hi All, newby here, Started Vaping for the second time again about 3 weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Hello @Herman@777 and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rayzor

Hi guys, been around but never an active member..currently sucking on a rx200s with the ijoy limitless classic, in rda mode. #bringontheclouds

Sent from my Hisense F31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Hello @Rayzor and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tristan31

Hello I am Tristan from Durban. 
Been vaping for 3 years and will not go back to cigs. Loving Vaping to the max. New to mech mods and enjoying the raw power and clouds. Tricks are coming along nicely. 

Looking for a Vgod mech now to add to my collection

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Tristan31 said:


> Hello I am Tristan from Durban.
> Been vaping for 3 years and will not go back to cigs. Loving Vaping to the max. New to mech mods and enjoying the raw power and clouds. Tricks are coming along nicely.
> 
> Looking for a Vgod mech now to add to my collection


Welcome Tristan!

Three years us a long time! Can I ask what devices you started with? Weren't many options back then.

I was always nervous of mechs and felt that there was nothing they could offer that a regulated mod couldn't do with the added safety, but I must admit that there is something about them. I'm seriously considering the aluminium VGod, just looks so nice and neat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Tristan31 said:


> Hello I am Tristan from Durban.
> Been vaping for 3 years and will not go back to cigs. Loving Vaping to the max. New to mech mods and enjoying the raw power and clouds. Tricks are coming along nicely.
> 
> Looking for a Vgod mech now to add to my collection



Hello @Tristan31 and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy

Hi Guys

I am new to vaping as I am trying it to stop smoking. Really enjoying the experience and full of lots of questions and see that there is lots to learn which is nice. One problem I see is that my paycheck will be dedicated to my new hobby!!!! Honestly not really into the tricks but do enjoy all the different flavours and technology that comes with it. Hoping to learn something while on this forum and already learnt some new things so thank you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome to the forum @Herman@777 @Tristan31 @Rayzor 

Best of luck on you vaping journeys!


----------



## Amir

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am new to vaping as I am trying it to stop smoking. Really enjoying the experience and full of lots of questions and see that there is lots to learn which is nice. One problem I see is that my paycheck will be dedicated to my new hobby!!!! Honestly not really into the tricks but do enjoy all the different flavours and technology that comes with it. Hoping to learn something while on this forum and already learnt some new things so thank you.



Hello @Mujahid Padayachy and welcome to the forum


----------



## Silver

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am new to vaping as I am trying it to stop smoking. Really enjoying the experience and full of lots of questions and see that there is lots to learn which is nice. One problem I see is that my paycheck will be dedicated to my new hobby!!!! Honestly not really into the tricks but do enjoy all the different flavours and technology that comes with it. Hoping to learn something while on this forum and already learnt some new things so thank you.



Welcome to the forum @Mujahid Padayachy 
Congrats on the vaping and wishing you all the best in your quest to stop the stinkies
Feel free to ask questions as you go a long, there are plenty experienced helpful vapers here!
Enjoy


----------



## Ev1l_EyE

Hey all, my name is Divan, been vaping for about 2 years, nothing serious and too poor to buy a proper quality device  so the cheapy kits will have to do

Vaping got me off of 2 packs a day, tried my hand at making my own juices but just couldn't get it to that same great tasting quality you can buy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Ev1l_EyE said:


> Hey all, my name is Divan, been vaping for about 2 years, nothing serious and too poor to buy a proper quality device  so the cheapy kits will have to do
> 
> Vaping got me off of 2 packs a day, tried my hand at making my own juices but just couldn't get it to that same great tasting quality you can buy



hello @Ev1l_EyE and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Willyza

Enjoy your stay 
@Ev1l_EyE


----------



## FrankHeunis

Hi all I would also like to introduce myself. I wouldn't say that im a newby to vape but I am definitely a newby to this forum, acctualy it's my first time on any forum. I started vaping about 3 years ago and started off with a eleaf 100w and a billow v2. I watched tons of youtube videos on coil building and all that and now just recently I have hit the milestone of making my own aliens. At this moment im using the trusty old hexohm and a sherman rta (will see how long that lasts). Long story short... Hi.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

FrankHeunis said:


> Hi all I would also like to introduce myself. I wouldn't say that im a newby to vape but I am definitely a newby to this forum, acctualy it's my first time on any forum. I started vaping about 3 years ago and started off with a eleaf 100w and a billow v2. I watched tons of youtube videos on coil building and all that and now just recently I have hit the milestone of making my own aliens. At this moment im using the trusty old hexohm and a sherman rta (will see how long that lasts). Long story short... Hi.



Hello @FrankHeunis and welcome to the forum


----------



## Silver

FrankHeunis said:


> Hi all I would also like to introduce myself. I wouldn't say that im a newby to vape but I am definitely a newby to this forum, acctualy it's my first time on any forum. I started vaping about 3 years ago and started off with a eleaf 100w and a billow v2. I watched tons of youtube videos on coil building and all that and now just recently I have hit the milestone of making my own aliens. At this moment im using the trusty old hexohm and a sherman rta (will see how long that lasts). Long story short... Hi.



Welcome to the forum @FrankHeunis 
Congrats on the 3 years of vaping!
Wishing you well from here on and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnC

Hello all, I'm John. New to the vaping community. I use to smoke the hookah pipe and stopped about a year ago. Just got too much of a hassle. Got a Twisp edge (it's in the for sale section now) about a month or two ago from my sister, but didn't do much for me. I purchased an iJust 2 last week and have mixed my first 4 single flavor liquids. Didn't come out too bad if I may say so myself. For now, just finding my way through the clouds.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

JohnC said:


> Hello all, I'm John. New to the vaping community. I use to smoke the hookah pipe and stopped about a year ago. Just got too much of a hassle. Got a Twisp edge (it's in the for sale section now) about a month or two ago from my sister, but didn't do much for me. I purchased an iJust 2 last week and have mixed my first 4 single flavor liquids. Didn't come out too bad if I may say so myself. For now, just finding my way through the clouds.


Welcome @JohnC , I see you are interested in DIY juice and so forth, you have come to the right place. Noobs and pro's alike are all working at improving our skills and sharing what we learn. Check out some of the DIY mixing threads as you please. and feel free to ask, there is no such thing as a "dumb" question and share as you go along. You will find help and assistance is freely available right here.

Once again, welcome and enjoy your journey with us!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JohnC said:


> Hello all, I'm John. New to the vaping community. I use to smoke the hookah pipe and stopped about a year ago. Just got too much of a hassle. Got a Twisp edge (it's in the for sale section now) about a month or two ago from my sister, but didn't do much for me. I purchased an iJust 2 last week and have mixed my first 4 single flavor liquids. Didn't come out too bad if I may say so myself. For now, just finding my way through the clouds.



Hello @JohnC and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Welcome to ECIGSSA @JohnC  Feel free to ask whatever questions you have. There are a lot of friendly knowledgeable guys that are willing to assist you in whatever you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @JohnC
Ask questions, people here know their stuff. 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

JohnC said:


> Hello all, I'm John. New to the vaping community. I use to smoke the hookah pipe and stopped about a year ago. Just got too much of a hassle. Got a Twisp edge (it's in the for sale section now) about a month or two ago from my sister, but didn't do much for me. I purchased an iJust 2 last week and have mixed my first 4 single flavor liquids. Didn't come out too bad if I may say so myself. For now, just finding my way through the clouds.



Welcome to the forum @JohnC 
Congrats on the vaping and on making your own juices
All the best for your vape journey from here
Enjoy


----------



## ZMowzer

Hello all, My names too long so call me Mowzer. I've been vaping for about a year. Use to smoke hookah pipe daily and stopped about a year ago got into it again now and again. Got an RX200 with a Goon RDA for a year, that I just sold. For now, just trying to find the best mod and tank so i can stay away from Hookah

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

ZMowzer said:


> Hello all, My names too long so call me Mowzer. I've been vaping for about a year. Use to smoke hookah pipe daily and stopped about a year ago got into it again now and again. Got an RX200 with a Goon RDA for a year, that I just sold. For now, just trying to find the best mod and tank so i can stay away from Hookah



Welcome to the forum @ZMowzer 
Congrats on the vaping and staying away from combustibles
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @ZMowzer.
Enjoy your stay here. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

ZMowzer said:


> Hello all, My names too long so call me Mowzer. I've been vaping for about a year. Use to smoke hookah pipe daily and stopped about a year ago got into it again now and again. Got an RX200 with a Goon RDA for a year, that I just sold. For now, just trying to find the best mod and tank so i can stay away from Hookah


Hahaha! Thanks for the laugh Mowzer! I had a friend at school with the same problem. Naturally being kids we mocked the heck out of him for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Naude

Hi my name is David and I am a Vaping Addict.

Ok all jokes aside  I have been vaping for little under 3 months went from smoking 20 stinkies a day for 26 years and feel so much better. In the beginning I thought this would work out cheaper but now it has become a hobby currently sitting with 4 mods and plenty of tanks and rda's, trying to get my wife into vaping aswell and I live in the Mother City 

Thats all for now folks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

@ZMowzer @JohnC @David Naude 
Welcome aboard. Always great to see new Capetonians joining. 
I am sure you will not only find this forum very fruitful but also a great place to meet fellow vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @David Naude 
And congrats on the vaping ! What a win
Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Willyza

Welcome All
@ZMowzer
@JohnC
@David Naude
and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## Amir

ZMowzer said:


> Hello all, My names too long so call me Mowzer. I've been vaping for about a year. Use to smoke hookah pipe daily and stopped about a year ago got into it again now and again. Got an RX200 with a Goon RDA for a year, that I just sold. For now, just trying to find the best mod and tank so i can stay away from Hookah



Hello @ZMowzer and welcome to the forum


----------



## Amir

David Naude said:


> Hi my name is David and I am a Vaping Addict.
> 
> Ok all jokes aside  I have been vaping for little under 3 months went from smoking 20 stinkies a day for 26 years and feel so much better. In the beginning I thought this would work out cheaper but now it has become a hobby currently sitting with 4 mods and plenty of tanks and rda's, trying to get my wife into vaping aswell and I live in the Mother City
> 
> Thats all for now folks



Hello @David Naude and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## I-like_to-vape

Hello everyone, I'm Row
Well, I started vaping in February this year! I started with an AIO which i still use as my night device , currently using a Pico Mega with a Pharaoh rta attached on it. 
So my journey to vaping has been an interesting one so far, built my first coil! 
0.9ohm single coil, maybe someone can assist me in getting it to a lower ohm? 
I made my first e liquid which absolutely failed! It tasted like a damp towel hahaha!
On the bright side, I motivate others to start vaping and i can do the Jelly fish trick! well sometimes 
It looks a little wonky but I'll perfect it in time. 

So yeah, I'm glad to be part of this community, hoping to gain some knowledge from you guys
Thanks for the opportunity to be apart of the vaping community

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper

I-like_to-vape said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Row
> Well, I started vaping in February this year! I started with an AIO which i still use as my night device , currently using a Pico Mega with a Pharaoh rta attached on it.
> So my journey to vaping has been an interesting one so far, built my first coil!
> 0.9ohm single coil, maybe someone can assist me in getting it to a lower ohm?
> I made my first e liquid which absolutely failed! It tasted like a damp towel hahaha!
> On the bright side, I motivate others to start vaping and i can do the Jelly fish trick! well sometimes
> It looks a little wonky but I'll perfect it in time.
> 
> So yeah, I'm glad to be part of this community, hoping to gain some knowledge from you guys
> Thanks for the opportunity to be apart of the vaping community




Welcome and congratulations.
Try this site for coil building and ask on the forum:
http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.html?r=0.5&awg=26&id=3
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-us-your-builds-kayfun-russians-similar.t1610/

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## I-like_to-vape

SAVaper said:


> Welcome and congratulations.
> Try this site for coil building and ask on the forum:
> http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.html?r=0.5&awg=26&id=3
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-us-your-builds-kayfun-russians-similar.t1610/
> 
> Enjoy


Thank you so much! I'm heading to that thread right now, ahh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

I-like_to-vape said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Row
> Well, I started vaping in February this year! I started with an AIO which i still use as my night device , currently using a Pico Mega with a Pharaoh rta attached on it.
> So my journey to vaping has been an interesting one so far, built my first coil!
> 0.9ohm single coil, maybe someone can assist me in getting it to a lower ohm?
> I made my first e liquid which absolutely failed! It tasted like a damp towel hahaha!
> On the bright side, I motivate others to start vaping and i can do the Jelly fish trick! well sometimes
> It looks a little wonky but I'll perfect it in time.
> 
> So yeah, I'm glad to be part of this community, hoping to gain some knowledge from you guys
> Thanks for the opportunity to be apart of the vaping community



Hello @I-like_to-vape and welcome to the forum 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

I-like_to-vape said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Row
> Well, I started vaping in February this year! I started with an AIO which i still use as my night device , currently using a Pico Mega with a Pharaoh rta attached on it.
> So my journey to vaping has been an interesting one so far, built my first coil!
> 0.9ohm single coil, maybe someone can assist me in getting it to a lower ohm?
> I made my first e liquid which absolutely failed! It tasted like a damp towel hahaha!
> On the bright side, I motivate others to start vaping and i can do the Jelly fish trick! well sometimes
> It looks a little wonky but I'll perfect it in time.
> 
> So yeah, I'm glad to be part of this community, hoping to gain some knowledge from you guys
> Thanks for the opportunity to be apart of the vaping community


Welcome Row!

There is a huge sense of achievement in building your first coil. Congratulations! I remember doing mine and it felt like I was defusing a bomb!

When you made your juice did you use a recipe or try your own? All my DIY attempts failed miserably but it was because I was intent on making my own recipes, there is a lot of benefit to starting off using others' recipes and learning from them.

I've been vaping for almost 18 months and I still can't do a jelly! 

Hope you enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Welcome to the large group of newcomers. I wish you all a very happy and learning experience. 

It is so gratifying seeing new members joining this great forum. I love the fact that the vaping community is expanding rapidly in South Africa.

Remember, there is no such thing as "A stupid question". Ask what you want to ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vks

Hi All

My name is Johan and I'm from Witbank I've been vaping since June 2016 and loving every moment. Started of chasing the clouds but now I'm more 9f a flavour chaser

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

vks said:


> Hi All
> 
> My name is Johan and I'm from Witbank I've been vaping since June 2016 and loving every moment. Started of chasing the clouds but now I'm more 9f a flavour chaser



Hello @vks and welcome to the forum


----------



## Stosta

vks said:


> Hi All
> 
> My name is Johan and I'm from Witbank I've been vaping since June 2016 and loving every moment. Started of chasing the clouds but now I'm more 9f a flavour chaser


Welcome Johan from Witbank!

What kit are you using at the moment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

vks said:


> Hi All
> 
> My name is Johan and I'm from Witbank I've been vaping since June 2016 and loving every moment. Started of chasing the clouds but now I'm more 9f a flavour chaser


Welcome @vks Hope you enjoy your stay, some really awesome and helpful people here on the forum!


----------



## Mariaan Bester

Good day this is my first time here. I use twisp toated tobacco, but its getting very expensive and want to find another liquid close to the same taste, can some one help.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Mariaan Bester said:


> Good day this is my first time here. I use twisp toated tobacco, but its getting very expensive and want to find another liquid close to the same taste, can some one help.



Hi @Mariaan Bester and welcome to the forum!

I have moved your post here as it is the best place to start and get people involved in answering your questions.

I can't help personally with tobacco juices as I haven't tried many of them, but I'm sure someone here will be able to advise on a good substitute for you!

EDIT - I think I remember @Waine having quite a bit of experience with Twisp Tobaccos? Maybe he can help?


----------



## vks

Stosta said:


> Welcome Johan from Witbank!
> 
> What kit are you using at the moment?


Thanks for all the welcome msgs. 

My current kit is as follows
Vgod 150 pro & dotmod petri 22
Sx mini q class & coilart Azeroth
Sx mini g class & shado omni 
Noisey cricket 2 & Limitless rda


----------



## Stosta

vks said:


> Thanks for all the welcome msgs.
> 
> My current kit is as follows
> Vgod 150 pro & dotmod petri 22
> Sx mini q class & coilart Azeroth
> Sx mini g class & shado omni
> Noisey cricket 2 & Limitless rda


Oh wow! That is a pretty serious collection  Which one do you think gives you the best flavour?

I've found that some tanks seem to be suited for desert flavours and others for fruits. So for example Debbie Does Donuts is amazing in the Crius, but doesn't do so well in the Subtank, but XXX is the opposite!


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome to the forum 
@mariaanbester
@vks

Hope you guys have a blast here. 
Ask lots of questions, the guys here just love giving advice and sounding smart. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

GerritVisagie said:


> Welcome to the forum
> @mariaanbester
> @vks
> 
> Hope you huis have a blast here.
> Ask lots of questions, the guys here just love giving advice and sounding smart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Hahaha! For me I like to answer questions here because my wife won't give me a chance to talk at home!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

My probleem is, when I start talking vape at home, my wife rolls her eyes!
Plus, after 10years, she anticipates all my clever moments. 
So I have to come here to sound smart


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mariaan Bester

Stosta said:


> Hi @Mariaan Bester and welcome to the forum!
> 
> I have moved your post here as it is the best place to start and get people involved in answering your questions.
> 
> I can't help personally with tobacco juices as I haven't tried many of them, but I'm sure someone here will be able to advise on a good substitute for you!
> 
> EDIT - I think I remember @Waine having quite a bit of experience with Twisp Tobaccos? Maybe he can help?


Thank very much for the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vks

Stosta said:


> Oh wow! That is a pretty serious collection  Which one do you think gives you the best flavour?
> 
> I've found that some tanks seem to be suited for desert flavours and others for fruits. So for example Debbie Does Donuts is amazing in the Crius, but doesn't do so well in the Subtank, but XXX is the opposite!


Azeroth is good on desserts petri is a good all rounder but fruity there is nothing that will touch the Omni hands down my go to tank any day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Mariaan Bester said:


> Good day this is my first time here. I use twisp toated tobacco, but its getting very expensive and want to find another liquid close to the same taste, can some one help.



Hello @Mariaan Bester and welcome to the forum


----------



## Stosta

Mariaan Bester said:


> Thank very much for the help


I'll tag some of the DIY guys as they are might be have some info for you!

@RichJB 
@rogue zombie 
@Andre (I always seem to tag you to help people )


----------



## I-like_to-vape

Stosta said:


> Welcome Row!
> 
> There is a huge sense of achievement in building your first coil. Congratulations! I remember doing mine and it felt like I was defusing a bomb!
> 
> When you made your juice did you use a recipe or try your own? All my DIY attempts failed miserably but it was because I was intent on making my own recipes, there is a lot of benefit to starting off using others' recipes and learning from them.
> 
> I've been vaping for almost 18 months and I still can't do a jelly!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the forum!


Thank you for the kind words, it actually means a lot! 
Sorry for the late reply. 
I did feel a huge sense of achievement building my first coil! I was actually quite impressed the coil and wicking came out so neat! - so if i could do it, ANYONE can do it haha
Haha my Diy recipe, I just took random fruit concentrates and hoped I'd get a ADV but unfortunately I failed miserably. 
I'm in search for a simple recipe, I don't believe i have the ability to develop my own recipe! 

Haha my Jelly ain't all that impressive, I'd trade my Jelly trick for your knowledge of Diy e liquids in an instant!


----------



## Stosta

I-like_to-vape said:


> Thank you for the kind words, it actually means a lot!
> Sorry for the late reply.
> I did feel a huge sense of achievement building my first coil! I was actually quite impressed the coil and wicking came out so neat! - so if i could do it, ANYONE can do it haha
> Haha my Diy recipe, I just took random fruit concentrates and hoped I'd get a ADV but unfortunately I failed miserably.
> I'm in search for a simple recipe, I don't believe i have the ability to develop my own recipe!
> 
> Haha my Jelly ain't all that impressive, I'd trade my Jelly trick for your knowledge of Diy e liquids in an instant!


Don't worry about the late reply, the joy of the forum is everyone gets to use it as and when they need to. 

I feel the same way about coil building as the only skills I have involve talking smack and annoying people... And really that's only one skill... So I agree that if I can build a coil then anyone can! You certainly don't want MY DIY knowledge as all I know is to stay away from it and ask other people to make it for me! But there is a great DIY community on here, check out this sub-forum...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/

For nice simple recipes have a look at this thread...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-or-2-flavour-diy-recipes.t30441/ 

Good luck! When you're a master mixer I demand compensation!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Allenh1

Hi Fellow Vapers. Just to let you know that I have arrived .

Had a triple bypass heart op in Sept 2013 and that basically convinced me to kick my 45 year habit, smoking up to 60 cigs a day. As you old smokers know, that was not going to happen on its own, so my kids in their infinite wisdom got me an Ego-T (who remembers those) - what a blessing. The first couple of days I sucked that thing until it was so hot I could not touch it.

Well that feels like many many moons away. Today I am still a "soft" vaper doing the "mouth to lung" thing (becoming all the more difficult with the markets moving towards direct lung hit) - so you guys stocking the Aspire Nautilus keep on keeping on - PLEASE!!

*Thank you ecigssa for this platform - you guys have been helpful in finding my way in this maze of vaping -kudos*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## aktorsyl

Allenh1 said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers. Just to let you know that I have arrived .
> 
> Had a triple bypass heart op in Sept 2013 and that basically convinced me to kick my 45 year habit, smoking up to 60 cigs a day. As you old smokers know, that was not going to happen on its own, so my kids in their infinite wisdom got me an Ego-T (who remembers those) - what a blessing. The first couple of days I sucked that thing until it was so hot I could not touch it.
> 
> Well that feels like many many moons away. Today I am still a "soft" vaper doing the "mouth to lung" thing (becoming all the more difficult with the markets moving towards direct lung hit) - so you guys stocking the Aspire Nautilus keep on keeping on - PLEASE!!
> 
> At least I progressed from buying e-juices to building my own (still don't do the coil building thing though) and lately partnered up with my son on supplying concentrates to the DIY markets - and yes - exclusively launched here on ecigssa
> 
> *Thank you ecigssa for this platform - you guys have been helpful in finding my way in this maze of vaping -kudos*


Welcome Allen! Glad your surgery went well - and as far as scares go, that'd certainly do the trick.
I also started with MTL (in fact, I still MTL during the day and only do DTL during the evenings) so I'm with you on the Nautilus.. thank goodness the manufacturers came to their senses and started churning out MTL tanks again.
PS: That concentrates venture sounds awesome, especially as a DIY'er myself I always like to hear about people doing their own thing.


----------



## Nico Cronje

Good Morning everyone first of all thank you for accepting me I started vaping about 5 months ago and I am loving every single moment of it.
I started with a small starter kit the kangertech subox mini c and I am currently using a wismec RX mini with a goblin V3 tank. started building my own coils only 2 days ago. I am from Kempton park area. have an awesome day everyone.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Nico Cronje said:


> Good Morning everyone first of all thank you for accepting me I started vaping about 5 months ago and I am loving every single moment of it.
> I started with a small starter kit the kangertech subox mini c and I am currently using a wismec RX mini with a goblin V3 tank. started building my own coils only 2 days ago. I am from Kempton park area. have an awesome day everyone.


Welcome Nico!

How did the first coil build go? Did you take up vaping to get off the cigs?


----------



## Amir

Allenh1 said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers. Just to let you know that I have arrived .
> 
> Had a triple bypass heart op in Sept 2013 and that basically convinced me to kick my 45 year habit, smoking up to 60 cigs a day. As you old smokers know, that was not going to happen on its own, so my kids in their infinite wisdom got me an Ego-T (who remembers those) - what a blessing. The first couple of days I sucked that thing until it was so hot I could not touch it.
> 
> Well that feels like many many moons away. Today I am still a "soft" vaper doing the "mouth to lung" thing (becoming all the more difficult with the markets moving towards direct lung hit) - so you guys stocking the Aspire Nautilus keep on keeping on - PLEASE!!
> 
> *Thank you ecigssa for this platform - you guys have been helpful in finding my way in this maze of vaping -kudos*



Hello @Allenh1 and welcome to the forum


----------



## Amir

Nico Cronje said:


> Good Morning everyone first of all thank you for accepting me I started vaping about 5 months ago and I am loving every single moment of it.
> I started with a small starter kit the kangertech subox mini c and I am currently using a wismec RX mini with a goblin V3 tank. started building my own coils only 2 days ago. I am from Kempton park area. have an awesome day everyone.



Hello @Nico Cronje and welcome to the forum


----------



## Nico Cronje

Stosta said:


> Welcome Nico!
> 
> How did the first coil build go? Did you take up vaping to get off the cigs?


It went well tanks took me about an hour to build my 2 coils but it was worth it and yes I did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigMacZA

Name is Richard and based in Edenvale area. Been vaping 4 months and will never go back to cigs. Started on a AIO device, but quickly outgrew it. Currently use a Pico Mod with a Baby Beast tank for day use, and have a Wismec Indestructible RDA. Making the progression into dripping. Converted my whole family to vaping from the stinkies, and most of my co-workers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

BigMacZA said:


> Name is Richard and based in Edenvale area. Been vaping 4 months and will never go back to cigs. Started on a AIO device, but quickly outgrew it. Currently use a Pico Mod with a Baby Beast tank for day use, and have a Wismec Indestructible RDA. Making the progression into dripping. Converted my whole family to vaping from the stinkies, and most of my co-workers.


Most welcome to the forum. Way to go on the awesome conversions. Presume you started with yourself first! Happy vaping.


----------



## Amir

BigMacZA said:


> Name is Richard and based in Edenvale area. Been vaping 4 months and will never go back to cigs. Started on a AIO device, but quickly outgrew it. Currently use a Pico Mod with a Baby Beast tank for day use, and have a Wismec Indestructible RDA. Making the progression into dripping. Converted my whole family to vaping from the stinkies, and most of my co-workers.



Hello @BigMacZA and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Hi 





Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Matthew_Martin

Good evening fellow vapesteerrrssss(like indoor smoker would say) lol 

I'm matthew, from PAARL WC. Been vaping for a year now...still in the stinkies though..but it's been a lekker and expensive experience so far...would like to get more in touch with the community and I think this is a very informative platform we have to learn and also share knowledge and ideas for all to use...thanks admin for the opportunity to introduce myself and I really like the structure of this forum. Everything is so organised which makes navigation so much easier...big ups

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## AndreH

Matthew_Martin said:


> Good evening fellow vapesteerrrssss(like indoor smoker would say) lol
> 
> I'm matthew, from PAARL WC. Been vaping for a year now...still in the stinkies though..but it's been a lekker and expensive experience so far...would like to get more in touch with the community and I think this is a very informative platform we have to learn and also share knowledge and ideas for all to use...thanks admin for the opportunity to introduce myself and I really like the structure of this forum. Everything is so organised which makes navigation so much easier...big ups



Welcome Mathew. Here you will find alot of info if not all and a great bunch of vaping/diy members ready to answer some questions. Whats your setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Howdy people. I'm Vone from PTA.
Smoked solid for 10 years. On and off for 5 years (more off than on).
Switched over to vaping (0mg) last year and haven't picked up a cigarette since.
My buddy @NewOobY got me started with a Kanger TOPBOX Mini and it is still going strong!
(He makes some seriously nice juice btw... Pistachio Cookie is AMAZING!)
I just pulled the trigger on a Smok Big Baby Beast + Noisy Cricket II-25. Can't wait to take delivery.
Looks like a nice place with a bunch of friendly people. Looking forward to my stay here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Edward Byrne

Hey all - been vaping for 3 years now. Last model was a Nautilus Mini. I'm looking for something with more horsepower. I came across this. 
Tesla Three and Carrate RTA Kit. My problem is the sites of most of the major suppliers here (Cape Town) are astonishingly unable to tell me where to get one.
Can anyone help?
Look forward to vape chat with you all.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi @Edward Byrne , welcome to the forum. The Tesla Three and Carrate RTA Kit has been around for about a year and it would seem unlikely that it would be brought in locally if it hasn't come here yet. You could ask on "who has stock" on the local vendor thread. They will let you know if anyone has it or intends to stock it.

You could always order one from FastTech for $ 48. The only problem with this is that there are delays of up to six weeks at SA Customs.

Why not try a Pico Kit, Single or dual (if you need 200w). They are also cheaper than the Tesla Three and Carrate RTA Kit, and are available locally.


----------



## Silver

A warm welcome to all the new members

@I-like_to-vape , @vks , @Mariaan Bester , 
@Allenh1 , @Nico Cronje , @BigMacZA , 
@Matthew_Martin , @TheV and @Edward Byrne 

Congrats on the vaping !
Wishing you all the best with your vaping journey
We have a great place here - filled with lots of experienced helpful vapers. 
Browse around, soak up the knowledge and feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay

Only came across the thread now. My name is Clint, from Goodwood in Cape Town.

Been vaping now since mid April 2017. Started on an Ijust S and a week later decided on a Smok Alien. Which I've now added a Troll RTA to. Happy so far and going through all my juices from over again because everything now tastes different.

So far I've visited Vape Cartel and Vape monkey's. If there's any venders closer to Goodwood, please let me know.

Glad to be part of this awesome an informative forum you guys have built. A forum would be nothing without it's members. 

Keep safe
Clint

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghozt1

Hi all my name is John been vaping on and off since 2011. With all my travels because of work I have fallen of the wagon a couple of times. When I started vaping there was no rebuilds or mods. The available juice was liqua and my favourite was the energy drink twisp and vapeafrica only came later. These days there are a lot more vape shops around.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## AndreH

Ghozt1 said:


> Hi all my name is John been vaping on and off since 2011. With all my travels because of work I have fallen of the wagon a couple of times. When I started vaping there was no rebuilds or mods. The available juice was liqua and my favourite was the energy drink twisp and vapeafrica only came later. These days there are a lot more vape shops around.



Welcome to Ecigssa. Whats your current setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gothicross

Well, Hello guys and girls... This really looks like a great forum... Thanx to my heavily unreliable Twispy.... Eeeer yeah a twisp... I found this forum, so a big fat thumbs up for them  

My name is Jean, Jean Marks... I am 24 of age, pale complexion with dark surroundings... oh wait it's not a date site 

Well, I would like to hear more from everyone's experiences and I really do need to escape my Twisp 0.o 

PS> Dear Gawd I hope that I am doing this right (Scrolling approx. 1.2 km down the thread to post the introduction? Couldn't find the "Introduce yourself with THIS shiny button" anywhere near the top.... I am really honored for the acceptance to the forum and to meet all the cool guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Matthew_Martin said:


> Good evening fellow vapesteerrrssss(like indoor smoker would say) lol
> 
> I'm matthew, from PAARL WC. Been vaping for a year now...still in the stinkies though..but it's been a lekker and expensive experience so far...would like to get more in touch with the community and I think this is a very informative platform we have to learn and also share knowledge and ideas for all to use...thanks admin for the opportunity to introduce myself and I really like the structure of this forum. Everything is so organised which makes navigation so much easier...big ups



Hello @Matthew_Martin and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> Howdy people. I'm Vone from PTA.
> Smoked solid for 10 years. On and off for 5 years (more off than on).
> Switched over to vaping (0mg) last year and haven't picked up a cigarette since.
> My buddy @NewOobY got me started with a Kanger TOPBOX Mini and it is still going strong!
> (He makes some seriously nice juice btw... Pistachio Cookie is AMAZING!)
> I just pulled the trigger on a Smok Big Baby Beast + Noisy Cricket II-25. Can't wait to take delivery.
> Looks like a nice place with a bunch of friendly people. Looking forward to my stay here



Hello @TheV and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Edward Byrne said:


> Hey all - been vaping for 3 years now. Last model was a Nautilus Mini. I'm looking for something with more horsepower. I came across this.
> Tesla Three and Carrate RTA Kit. My problem is the sites of most of the major suppliers here (Cape Town) are astonishingly unable to tell me where to get one.
> Can anyone help?
> Look forward to vape chat with you all.
> Thanks



Hello @Edward Byrne and welcome to the forum 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

CeeJay said:


> Only came across the thread now. My name is Clint, from Goodwood in Cape Town.
> 
> Been vaping now since mid April 2017. Started on an Ijust S and a week later decided on a Smok Alien. Which I've now added a Troll RTA to. Happy so far and going through all my juices from over again because everything now tastes different.
> 
> So far I've visited Vape Cartel and Vape monkey's. If there's any venders closer to Goodwood, please let me know.
> 
> Glad to be part of this awesome an informative forum you guys have built. A forum would be nothing without it's members.
> 
> Keep safe
> Clint



Hello @CeeJay and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Ghozt1 said:


> Hi all my name is John been vaping on and off since 2011. With all my travels because of work I have fallen of the wagon a couple of times. When I started vaping there was no rebuilds or mods. The available juice was liqua and my favourite was the energy drink twisp and vapeafrica only came later. These days there are a lot more vape shops around.



Hello @Ghozt1 and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Gothicross said:


> Well, Hello guys and girls... This really looks like a great forum... Thanx to my heavily unreliable Twispy.... Eeeer yeah a twisp... I found this forum, so a big fat thumbs up for them
> 
> My name is Jean, Jean Marks... I am 24 of age, pale complexion with dark surroundings... oh wait it's not a date site
> 
> Well, I would like to hear more from everyone's experiences and I really do need to escape my Twisp 0.o
> 
> PS> Dear Gawd I hope that I am doing this right (Scrolling approx. 1.2 km down the thread to post the introduction? Couldn't find the "Introduce yourself with THIS shiny button" anywhere near the top.... I am really honored for the acceptance to the forum and to meet all the cool guys!



Hello @Gothicross and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott

Hi all I have been a heavy smoker for over 30 years but fortunatley met "Hands" whom I trust is well known to all of you. He got me into vaping about 3 weeks ago and I am on the road to kicking the smoking curse. I live in KZN but make a 65km commute to the Eastern Cape each day for work. It has not been a walk in the park quiting smoking but I have cut back dramatically and want to be smoke free asap! Hands managed through the forum to arrange a second hand set up for me and I am now the proud owner and user of a KOOPOR Plus mod and a Griffen 25 deck. I am still unsure of the correct terms but I am sure I will be helped in the right direction if my description is wrong. I can't get enough of the information shared on the forum and hope to become a regular as I have so much to ask and learn from you all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta

Scott said:


> Hi all I have been a heavy smoker for over 30 years but fortunatley met "Hands" whom I trust is well known to all of you. He got me into vaping about 3 weeks ago and I am on the road to kicking the smoking curse. I live in KZN but make a 65km commute to the Eastern Cape each day for work. It has not been a walk in the park quiting smoking but I have cut back dramatically and want to be smoke free asap! Hands managed through the forum to arrange a second hand set up for me and I am now the proud owner and user of a KOOPOR Plus mod and a Griffen 25 deck. I am still unsure of the correct terms but I am sure I will be helped in the right direction if my description is wrong. I can't get enough of the information shared on the forum and hope to become a regular as I have so much to ask and learn from you all.


Welcome @Scott !

@hands is very well known to us, you're lucky to have someone like that to guide you through the process of swapping smoking for vaping. Some people find it harder than others, but I think the most important thing is to not be too hard on yourself. If you're cutting a few ciggies out each day that in itself is a win.

Your description is close enough to know what you're talking about, the Griffin would probably be more accurately described as an "atty" (atomiser) though! 

Ask all the questions you need, and where we can we will gladly help!


----------



## Amir

Scott said:


> Hi all I have been a heavy smoker for over 30 years but fortunatley met "Hands" whom I trust is well known to all of you. He got me into vaping about 3 weeks ago and I am on the road to kicking the smoking curse. I live in KZN but make a 65km commute to the Eastern Cape each day for work. It has not been a walk in the park quiting smoking but I have cut back dramatically and want to be smoke free asap! Hands managed through the forum to arrange a second hand set up for me and I am now the proud owner and user of a KOOPOR Plus mod and a Griffen 25 deck. I am still unsure of the correct terms but I am sure I will be helped in the right direction if my description is wrong. I can't get enough of the information shared on the forum and hope to become a regular as I have so much to ask and learn from you all.



Hello @Scott and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Scott said:


> Hi all I have been a heavy smoker for over 30 years but fortunatley met "Hands" whom I trust is well known to all of you. He got me into vaping about 3 weeks ago and I am on the road to kicking the smoking curse. I live in KZN but make a 65km commute to the Eastern Cape each day for work. It has not been a walk in the park quiting smoking but I have cut back dramatically and want to be smoke free asap! Hands managed through the forum to arrange a second hand set up for me and I am now the proud owner and user of a KOOPOR Plus mod and a Griffen 25 deck. I am still unsure of the correct terms but I am sure I will be helped in the right direction if my description is wrong. I can't get enough of the information shared on the forum and hope to become a regular as I have so much to ask and learn from you all.


Most welcome to the forum @Scott. All the best with kicking those stinkies. If you feel you are struggling too much, get a higher nic juice to help you over the bump. Happy vaping. And kudos to @hands.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands

Welcome to the forum @Scott , its fantastic to see that you are still sticking to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Scott said:


> Hi all I have been a heavy smoker for over 30 years but fortunatley met "Hands" whom I trust is well known to all of you. He got me into vaping about 3 weeks ago and I am on the road to kicking the smoking curse. I live in KZN but make a 65km commute to the Eastern Cape each day for work. It has not been a walk in the park quiting smoking but I have cut back dramatically and want to be smoke free asap! Hands managed through the forum to arrange a second hand set up for me and I am now the proud owner and user of a KOOPOR Plus mod and a Griffen 25 deck. I am still unsure of the correct terms but I am sure I will be helped in the right direction if my description is wrong. I can't get enough of the information shared on the forum and hope to become a regular as I have so much to ask and learn from you all.



Welcome to the forum @Scott 
Congrats on the vaping and cutting back on the smoking. Great achievement
Hang in there and enjoy the vaping. Try discover some juices you LOVE and it will be easy
@hands is a legend on this forum, you are lucky to have someone like him guiding you
All the best with your journey and feel free to ask questions as you go

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JayRay

Haazit everyone, I'm Jason

I've been stealing my mates' vapes at every opportunity since 2015. Only now recently bought my own (Wismec Predator kit and TFV8). Fave flavor: Sugar Cookies by Vape Gurus.

Already love the community here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

JayRay said:


> Haazit everyone, I'm Jason
> 
> I've been stealing my mates' vapes at every opportunity since 2015. Only now recently bought my own (Wismec Predator kit and TFV8). Fave flavor: Sugar Cookies by Vape Gurus.
> 
> Already love the community here!



Hello @JayRay and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vape Mix

Amir said:


> Hello @Scon3s.. and welcome to the forum


the best choice ... well done getting off the stinkies ... vaping saved my life for sure!!! Vape on!!


----------



## SlayerKallie

Hello people! I've been smoking pipe for a loooong time, got introduced to vaping by friends and thought, let's give it a try ( no intention of putting down the pipe) and bought myself a Smok V8 stick. After one day vaping my pipe got put down and didn't get touched again. Well as it goes the stick was good enough for a week before I got a Wismec Reuleaux-RX2/3- and screwed the big baby beast on there. Pretty much started off mixing my own juices ( some of which were terrible, until I started using tried recipes) because that's the way I like to do things. I hope to learn a lot from the experienced people on these forums!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

SlayerKallie said:


> Hello people! I've been smoking pipe for a loooong time, got introduced to vaping by friends and thought, let's give it a try ( no intention of putting down the pipe) and bought myself a Smok V8 stick. After one day vaping my pipe got put down and didn't get touched again. Well as it goes the stick was good enough for a week before I got a Wismec Reuleaux-RX2/3- and screwed the big baby beast on there. Pretty much started off mixing my own juices ( some of which were terrible, until I started using tried recipes) because that's the way I like to do things. I hope to learn a lot from the experienced people on these forums!



Hello @SlayerKallie and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

SlayerKallie said:


> Hello people! I've been smoking pipe for a loooong time, got introduced to vaping by friends and thought, let's give it a try ( no intention of putting down the pipe) and bought myself a Smok V8 stick. After one day vaping my pipe got put down and didn't get touched again. Well as it goes the stick was good enough for a week before I got a Wismec Reuleaux-RX2/3- and screwed the big baby beast on there. Pretty much started off mixing my own juices ( some of which were terrible, until I started using tried recipes) because that's the way I like to do things. I hope to learn a lot from the experienced people on these forums!


Welcome @SlayerKallie !

Pipe smokers are a rare breed! There are a couple on here, have you seen all the fancy pipe-styled mods around?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clinton.spaceship

Howzit Guys

Im noob to vaping, only about a month.
Got a Vaporesso Nebula Mod with a Wotofo Serpent RDTA...FLAVOR chaser.... had a gemini tank which i used for 2 weeks but I love building things and moved on to building my own coils. Homemade juice's (80/20 - 90/10)VG/PG are doing me well, not as flavor potent as storebought but still trying to master the flavors for such high VG.

Vape on!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

clinton.spaceship said:


> Howzit Guys
> 
> Im noob to vaping, only about a month.
> Got a Vaporesso Nebula Mod with a Wotofo Serpent RDTA...FLAVOR chaser.... had a gemini tank which i used for 2 weeks but I love building things and moved on to building my own coils. Homemade juice's (80/20 - 90/10)VG/PG are doing me well, not as flavor potent as storebought but still trying to master the flavors for such high VG.
> 
> Vape on!!!



Hello @clinton.spaceship and welcome to the forum 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

JayRay said:


> Haazit everyone, I'm Jason
> 
> I've been stealing my mates' vapes at every opportunity since 2015. Only now recently bought my own (Wismec Predator kit and TFV8). Fave flavor: Sugar Cookies by Vape Gurus.
> 
> Already love the community here!



Welcome to the forum @JayRay 
Congrats on the vaping! Nice kit you have
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Silver

SlayerKallie said:


> Hello people! I've been smoking pipe for a loooong time, got introduced to vaping by friends and thought, let's give it a try ( no intention of putting down the pipe) and bought myself a Smok V8 stick. After one day vaping my pipe got put down and didn't get touched again. Well as it goes the stick was good enough for a week before I got a Wismec Reuleaux-RX2/3- and screwed the big baby beast on there. Pretty much started off mixing my own juices ( some of which were terrible, until I started using tried recipes) because that's the way I like to do things. I hope to learn a lot from the experienced people on these forums!



Welcome to the forum @SlayerKallie 
Congrats on converting from the pipe
Lots of DIY resources, info and helpful experts on here 
Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Silver

clinton.spaceship said:


> Howzit Guys
> 
> Im noob to vaping, only about a month.
> Got a Vaporesso Nebula Mod with a Wotofo Serpent RDTA...FLAVOR chaser.... had a gemini tank which i used for 2 weeks but I love building things and moved on to building my own coils. Homemade juice's (80/20 - 90/10)VG/PG are doing me well, not as flavor potent as storebought but still trying to master the flavors for such high VG.
> 
> Vape on!!!



Welcome to the forum @clinton.spaceship 
Congrats on the vaping, juice making and building. Thats a lot in one month!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along.


----------



## clinton.spaceship

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @clinton.spaceship
> Congrats on the vaping, juice making and building. Thats a lot in one month!
> Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along.



Thanks guys for the warm welcome and intro to ECIGSSA.
I love DIY, so if there is a way to do it myself - i will at least try! 
Thats why im so keen on this forum with all its friendly members!


----------



## Mr.T

Hi guys, this almost feels like an AA introduction... it's been 4 weeks since my last cigarette and so far I am loooving it.
I must say it was a difficult first step to get started. So much information and too many different (paid) views on what the best starting gear would be.

So I started with a little Joyetech AIO and a few juices that all tasted the same.
Now, 4 weeks later I have found MY nirvana. A couple of Nautilus 2 tanks on some Picos with XXX and Nostalgia Yogichews.

This is only the start of what I think will be an exciting, but expensive journey. So far I have probably spent more on vaping than I have on cigarettes in the past 2 years... cheaper than smoking? Hahahahaha
And dare I say, vaping is far more addictive than smoking ever was!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## AndreH

Mr.T said:


> Hi guys, this almost feels like an AA introduction... it's been 4 weeks since my last cigarette and so far I am loooving it.
> I must say it was a difficult first step to get started. So much information and too many different (paid) views on what the best starting gear would be.
> 
> So I started with a little Joyetech AIO and a few juices that all tasted the same.
> Now, 4 weeks later I have found MY nirvana. A couple of Nautilus 2 tanks on some Picos with XXX and Nostalgia Yogichews.
> 
> This is only the start of what I think will be an exciting, but expensive journey. So far I have probably spent more on vaping than I have on cigarettes in the past 2 years... cheaper than smoking? Hahahahaha
> And dare I say, vaping is far more addictive than smoking ever was!



Welcome to the forum @Mr.T. Glad to see your still strong on Vaping and not stinkies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja

Mr.T said:


> Hi guys, this almost feels like an AA introduction... it's been 4 weeks since my last cigarette and so far I am loooving it.
> I must say it was a difficult first step to get started. So much information and too many different (paid) views on what the best starting gear would be.
> 
> So I started with a little Joyetech AIO and a few juices that all tasted the same.
> Now, 4 weeks later I have found MY nirvana. A couple of Nautilus 2 tanks on some Picos with XXX and Nostalgia Yogichews.
> 
> This is only the start of what I think will be an exciting, but expensive journey. So far I have probably spent more on vaping than I have on cigarettes in the past 2 years... cheaper than smoking? Hahahahaha
> And dare I say, vaping is far more addictive than smoking ever was!


Hahaha... for sure yes! Vaping becomes more of an active hobby rather than am addiction... especially once the DIY bug starts biting!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

clinton.spaceship said:


> Thanks guys for the warm welcome and intro to ECIGSSA.
> I love DIY, so if there is a way to do it myself - i will at least try!
> Thats why im so keen on this forum with all its friendly members!



Thanks @clinton.spaceship

Have a look at the DIY Recipes subforum
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/
Lots of great recipes there and several threads are dedicated to specific types of flavour families - eg tobaccoes, desserts etc


----------



## Silver

Mr.T said:


> Hi guys, this almost feels like an AA introduction... it's been 4 weeks since my last cigarette and so far I am loooving it.
> I must say it was a difficult first step to get started. So much information and too many different (paid) views on what the best starting gear would be.
> 
> So I started with a little Joyetech AIO and a few juices that all tasted the same.
> Now, 4 weeks later I have found MY nirvana. A couple of Nautilus 2 tanks on some Picos with XXX and Nostalgia Yogichews.
> 
> This is only the start of what I think will be an exciting, but expensive journey. So far I have probably spent more on vaping than I have on cigarettes in the past 2 years... cheaper than smoking? Hahahahaha
> And dare I say, vaping is far more addictive than smoking ever was!



Welcome to the forum @Mr.T
Congrats on the 4 weeks - great achievement!
Glad to hear you found vaping setups you like, it makes all the difference
Yes, vaping is certainly exciting and the journey can be quite expensive to discover what you like but once you find it, the costs can be managed....
In my opinion, the costs of vaping are far outweighed by the benefits of not smoking - especially in the longer run...

Enjoy


----------



## clinton.spaceship

Silver said:


> Thanks @clinton.spaceship
> 
> Have a look at the DIY Recipes subforum
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/
> Lots of great recipes there and several threads are dedicated to specific types of flavour families - eg tobaccoes, desserts etc


Sweeeet!! i love that forum...so keen to order some more flavors and try some. Once I have perfected the three blends I'm working on will upload them there too 

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lloydb

Heya peeps!

My name is Lloyd, from Cape Town. I started vaping again recently, had a Twisp device a year or two ago. Stopped using that and then two days ago I bought myself an Eleaf Ijust S device. I must say i am enjoying it extremely! havent smoked an analog since lol.

Anyway, that is me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raithlin

Lloydb said:


> Heya peeps!
> 
> My name is Lloyd, from Cape Town. I started vaping again recently, had a Twisp device a year or two ago. Stopped using that and then two days ago I bought myself an Eleaf Ijust S device. I must say i am enjoying it extremely! havent smoked an analog since lol.
> 
> Anyway, that is me



Welcome! Glad you got a decent device. Stick with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayson

Hello!

I had been lurking for a while before joining!

I have been on the good stuff for roughly 3 weeks now and loving it,thanks to a few FB messages to @Rob Fisher who advised me to start off with the iStick Melo 3. Great starter device!

Problem is, I feel that the starter phase is over and am looking at moving to the next stage in terms of device and rebuildable coils and all of the nice things. Obviously nothing too high end at this point. Any advice will be appreciated.

Ps- This is an awesome, informative forum!
Pps- Expect lots of noob questions!

Edited to add - Perhaps I should start a new thread regarding the recommendations?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Jayson said:


> Hello!
> 
> I had been lurking for a while before joining!
> 
> I have been on the good stuff for roughly 3 weeks now and loving it,thanks to a few FB messages to @Rob Fisher who advised me to start off with the iStick Melo 3. Great starter device!
> 
> Problem is, I feel that the starter phase is over and am looking at moving to the next stage in terms of device and rebuildable coils and all of the nice things. Obviously nothing too high end at this point. Any advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Ps- This is an awesome, informative forum!
> Pps- Expect lots of noob questions!
> 
> Edited to add - Perhaps I should start a new thread regarding the recommendations?


Most welcome to the forum. Yip, you will get more responses if you start a new thread. Happy vaping.


----------



## Mida Khan

Hi Vapers!

I am currently working at Ace Of Vapes Lenasia, Been vaping since 2010, the industry has definitely evolved! Loving the variety and revolution!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lloydb

Thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## LiloVapes

Hi my name is Lilo, been vaping to get away from the deadly ones for about 5 months now. Still working my way off the cigs though. Hopefully a full on vape machine soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lloydb said:


> Heya peeps!
> 
> My name is Lloyd, from Cape Town. I started vaping again recently, had a Twisp device a year or two ago. Stopped using that and then two days ago I bought myself an Eleaf Ijust S device. I must say i am enjoying it extremely! havent smoked an analog since lol.
> 
> Anyway, that is me



Welcome @Lloydb 
Congrats on the Vaping. 
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Silver

LiloVapes said:


> Hi my name is Lilo, been vaping to get away from the deadly ones for about 5 months now. Still working my way off the cigs though. Hopefully a full on vape machine soon!



Welcome @LiloVapes 
You doing great! Keep it up
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Amir

Mr.T said:


> Hi guys, this almost feels like an AA introduction... it's been 4 weeks since my last cigarette and so far I am loooving it.
> I must say it was a difficult first step to get started. So much information and too many different (paid) views on what the best starting gear would be.
> 
> So I started with a little Joyetech AIO and a few juices that all tasted the same.
> Now, 4 weeks later I have found MY nirvana. A couple of Nautilus 2 tanks on some Picos with XXX and Nostalgia Yogichews.
> 
> This is only the start of what I think will be an exciting, but expensive journey. So far I have probably spent more on vaping than I have on cigarettes in the past 2 years... cheaper than smoking? Hahahahaha
> And dare I say, vaping is far more addictive than smoking ever was!



Hello @Mr.T and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Lloydb said:


> Heya peeps!
> 
> My name is Lloyd, from Cape Town. I started vaping again recently, had a Twisp device a year or two ago. Stopped using that and then two days ago I bought myself an Eleaf Ijust S device. I must say i am enjoying it extremely! havent smoked an analog since lol.
> 
> Anyway, that is me



Hello @Lloydb and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Jayson said:


> Hello!
> 
> I had been lurking for a while before joining!
> 
> I have been on the good stuff for roughly 3 weeks now and loving it,thanks to a few FB messages to @Rob Fisher who advised me to start off with the iStick Melo 3. Great starter device!
> 
> Problem is, I feel that the starter phase is over and am looking at moving to the next stage in terms of device and rebuildable coils and all of the nice things. Obviously nothing too high end at this point. Any advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Ps- This is an awesome, informative forum!
> Pps- Expect lots of noob questions!
> 
> Edited to add - Perhaps I should start a new thread regarding the recommendations?



Hello @Jayson and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Mida Khan said:


> Hi Vapers!
> 
> I am currently working at Ace Of Vapes Lenasia, Been vaping since 2010, the industry has definitely evolved! Loving the variety and revolution!



Hello @Mida Khan and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

LiloVapes said:


> Hi my name is Lilo, been vaping to get away from the deadly ones for about 5 months now. Still working my way off the cigs though. Hopefully a full on vape machine soon!



Hello @LiloVapes and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloydb

LiloVapes said:


> Hi my name is Lilo, been vaping to get away from the deadly ones for about 5 months now. Still working my way off the cigs though. Hopefully a full on vape machine soon!


Hi Lilo  Welcome.


----------



## Willyza

@LiloVapes 
@Mida Khan 
@Jayson
@Mr.T 
@Lloydb 

Welcome All


----------



## Anneries

After two weeks absence, and 8102 unread posts, 10 alerts and not sure how many new members, but was 5 pages. It feels like I need to re-introduce myself. 

Welcome to all the new members, hope you enjoy your stay here in this corner of the interwebs. Really cool people around here always willing to share their ideas and knowledge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice

Hi @Anneries , I know the feeling.

My work-load currently is such that I am struggling to keep up with all the new members and the latest news.
On that note I would like to welcome the following new members, and ask that they please enjoy and part-take in this great community:




@Ev1l_EyE 
@FrankHeunis *
@JohnC *
@ZMowzer *
@David Naude *
@I-like_to-vape *
@vks 
@Mariaan Bester *
@Allenh1 
@Nico Cronje 
@BigMacZA *
@Matthew_Martin 
@TheV 
@Edward Byrne *
@CeeJay 
@Ghozt1 
@Gothicross 
@Scott *
@JayRay 
@SlayerKallie 
@clinton.spaceship 
@Mr.T 
@Lloydb 
@Jayson *
@Mida Khan 
@LiloVapes *

Thank you all for your introductions, it is great to see such a wide range of interesting and exciting new members.

* If you could, please take a moment to upload an avatar. It makes it much easier for everyone to keep track of who said what in the threads.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scott

The_Ice said:


> Hi @Anneries , I know the feeling.
> 
> My work-load currently is such that I am struggling to keep up with all the new members and the latest news.
> On that note I would like to welcome the following new members, and ask that they please enjoy and part-take in this great community:
> 
> View attachment 94300
> 
> 
> @Ev1l_EyE
> @FrankHeunis *
> @JohnC *
> @ZMowzer *
> @David Naude *
> @I-like_to-vape *
> @vks
> @Mariaan Bester *
> @Allenh1
> @Nico Cronje
> @BigMacZA *
> @Matthew_Martin
> @TheV
> @Edward Byrne *
> @CeeJay
> @Ghozt1
> @Gothicross
> @Scott *
> @JayRay
> @SlayerKallie
> @clinton.spaceship
> @Mr.T
> @Lloydb
> @Jayson *
> @Mida Khan
> @LiloVapes *
> 
> Thank you all for your introductions, it is great to see such a wide range of interesting and exciting new members.
> 
> * If you could, please take a moment to upload an avatar. It makes it much easier for everyone to keep track of who said what in the threads.


Thanks for the generous welcome. The forum is fantastic especially for us novices'. The terminology alone is mindboggling. I wish there was a breakdown of al the lingo used.


----------



## GregF

Scott said:


> Thanks for the generous welcome. The forum is fantastic especially for us novices'. The terminology alone is mindboggling. I wish there was a breakdown of al the lingo used.


Hi @Scott and welcome. Thats actually not a bad idea. There should be a thread with all the acronyms and terminology explained.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Scott said:


> Thanks for the generous welcome. The forum is fantastic especially for us novices'. The terminology alone is mindboggling. I wish there was a breakdown of al the lingo used.



Hi @Scott 
There are a few "lingo" threads

I found two for you

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-comprehensive-glossary-to-vaping-lingo.t14868/ 

And

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-lingo.t831/

I agree with you, the acronyms and terms can be mind boggling at first but its quite easy to pick them up fairly quickly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## clinton.spaceship

Yeah you guys will get that down quickly! Ohm's law and all the information/controversy with battery safety was intimidating, but is important. 
Keep on Vapin on!

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghozt1

Amir said:


> Hello @Ghozt1 and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Amir glad to be on the forum


----------



## Ghozt1

AndreH said:


> Welcome to Ecigssa. Whats your current setup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the moment i got the tesla three 5000mah and also just purchases a elaeaf istick qc 200w also with a 5000mah battery. Just broke my serpent mini tank lol and are using a freemax starre pure with .5 ohms coil at 45 w .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghozt1

AndreH said:


> Welcome to Ecigssa. Whats your current setup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eleaf istick 200w qc 5000mah battery and freemax starre pure tank with a .5 ohm coil.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bryce Webel

I my name is Bryce I'm trying to get off the bad stuff for good, slowly but surely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lizo

Howzit Everyone 

Delizo is the name. I've been vaping now for three months from quitting smoking. Learnt a lot already since I'm already into mech mods  #vapelife 

My current mods are:
Smok G-Priv (Gold)
Coilart Mage Mech Tricker Kit
Kryten Heat Treated RDA (Authentic)
iJoy Combo RDTA
Coilart RDA

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Bryce Webel said:


> I my name is Bryce I'm trying to get off the bad stuff for good, slowly but surely.



Hello @Bryce Webel and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Lizo said:


> Howzit Everyone
> 
> Delizo is the name. I've been vaping now for three months from quitting smoking. Learnt a lot already since I'm already into mech mods  #vapelife
> 
> My current mods are:
> Smok G-Priv (Gold)
> Coilart Mage Mech Tricker Kit
> Kryten Heat Treated RDA (Authentic)
> iJoy Combo RDTA
> Coilart RDA



Hello @Lizo and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lizo said:


> Howzit Everyone
> 
> Delizo is the name. I've been vaping now for three months from quitting smoking. Learnt a lot already since I'm already into mech mods  #vapelife
> 
> My current mods are:
> Smok G-Priv (Gold)
> Coilart Mage Mech Tricker Kit
> Kryten Heat Treated RDA (Authentic)
> iJoy Combo RDTA
> Coilart RDA



Welcome to the forum @Lizo and congrats on quitting the stinkies
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis

Hai, im Travis, i have been vaping for awhile but i have decided to join the community  peace and love

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Travis said:


> Hai, im Travis, i have been vaping for awhile but i have decided to join the community  peace and love


Welcome @Travis !

Glad you decided on joining us, what's your setup and favourite juice?


----------



## Travis

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Travis !
> 
> Glad you decided on joining us, what's your setup and favourite juice?



Thank you , Current setup is a Tornado with a pair of nichrome aliens my homie made and i upgraded to a minikin 1.5 yesterday from a 100w Presa  Favourite Juice has got to be Snickets (Lemon Creams) from the Cloud Gallery in East London

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Travis said:


> Thank you , Current setup is a Tornado with a pair of nichrome aliens my homie made and i upgraded to a minikin 1.5 yesterday from a 100w Presa  Favourite Juice has got to be Snickets (Lemon Creams) from the Cloud Gallery in East London


The Minikin is a fantastic device, I've always been tempted by them but somehow never actually pulled the trigger on one!

Nichrome definitely seems to be the wire of choice these days, just gives a vape that little bit of an extra something compared to the other wires I've tried. Although I don't think I gave SS a fair go, but building with it was just too irritating and I'm not good with patience


----------



## Amir

Travis said:


> Hai, im Travis, i have been vaping for awhile but i have decided to join the community  peace and love



Hello @Travis and welcome to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis

Stosta said:


> The Minikin is a fantastic device, I've always been tempted by them but somehow never actually pulled the trigger on one!
> 
> Nichrome definitely seems to be the wire of choice these days, just gives a vape that little bit of an extra something compared to the other wires I've tried. Although I don't think I gave SS a fair go, but building with it was just too irritating and I'm not good with patience



I miss my Presa already, fits so comfortable in my hand and i love trigger mods funny enough, some friends turned me away from the alien but its still a very nice mod

I agree and the coils last months just need to dry burn and put them under some water as my friend has told me and they as good as new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis

Amir said:


> Hello @Travis and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you  such a nice community


----------



## Ruan0.30

Hello vapers!! Im Ruan 27 years old from Rustenburg. As you can see im also new here. Haha so ill also introduce myself... English isnt very good so please excuse me.
I started vaping about 2-3 months ago cutting those stinkies straight away. I went to my local vape store and got myself a gloss black pico with the bronze. Next day i went straight back and got myself the baby beast coz i needed more... now the pico is sold and im so deep into vaping people will really think im crazy spending every cent... vaping hit me like there is no tomorrow.
Today i recieved my goon from the post... and now im sitting vaping my Wismec Reuleaux dna200 with my goon... have to say i learned alot of stuff just from exploring and met awesome new friends.

But enough of my talks hope to hear alot from you guys. Ill even help where i can and im sure ill get helped when needed...

Remember smoking is dead
Vaping is the future
And the future is NOW!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

Ruan0.30 said:


> Hello vapers!! As you can see im also new here. Haha so ill also introduce myself... English isnt very good so please excuse me.
> I started vaping about 2-3 months ago cutting those stinkies straight away. I went to my local vape store and got myself a gloss black pico with the bronze. Next day i went straight back and got myself the baby beast coz i needed more... now the pico is sold and im so deep into vaping people will really think im crazy spending every cent... vaping hit me like there is no tomorrow.
> Today i recieved my goon from the post... and now im sitting vaping my Wismec Reuleaux dna200 with my goon... have to say i learned alot of stuff just from exploring and met awesome new friends.
> 
> But enough of my talks hope to hear alot from you guys. Ill even help where i can and im sure ill get helped when needed...
> 
> Remember smoking is dead
> Vaping is the future
> And the future is NOW!!
> View attachment 94812



Glad to finally see you on here brother. 
Welcome to the forum. 

All you Durbanites, beware, the Rustenburgers are taking over!!




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Ruan0.30 said:


> Hello vapers!! Im Ruan 27 years old from Rustenburg. As you can see im also new here. Haha so ill also introduce myself... English isnt very good so please excuse me.
> I started vaping about 2-3 months ago cutting those stinkies straight away. I went to my local vape store and got myself a gloss black pico with the bronze. Next day i went straight back and got myself the baby beast coz i needed more... now the pico is sold and im so deep into vaping people will really think im crazy spending every cent... vaping hit me like there is no tomorrow.
> Today i recieved my goon from the post... and now im sitting vaping my Wismec Reuleaux dna200 with my goon... have to say i learned alot of stuff just from exploring and met awesome new friends.
> 
> But enough of my talks hope to hear alot from you guys. Ill even help where i can and im sure ill get helped when needed...
> 
> Remember smoking is dead
> Vaping is the future
> And the future is NOW!!
> View attachment 94812


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Great gear you have going there - enjoy. Happy vaping.


----------



## Ruan0.30

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Great gear you have going there - enjoy. Happy vaping.


Thanx alot man... glad to see everyone is so friendly here! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

@allthenewpeoplethatjoined welcome guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Amir said:


> Hello @Mida Khan and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



whoop whoop thanks its awesome being here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Thank You Thank You!






The_Ice said:


> Hi @Anneries , I know the feeling.
> 
> My work-load currently is such that I am struggling to keep up with all the new members and the latest news.
> On that note I would like to welcome the following new members, and ask that they please enjoy and part-take in this great community:
> 
> View attachment 94300
> 
> 
> @Ev1l_EyE
> @FrankHeunis *
> @JohnC *
> @ZMowzer *
> @David Naude *
> @I-like_to-vape *
> @vks
> @Mariaan Bester *
> @Allenh1
> @Nico Cronje
> @BigMacZA *
> @Matthew_Martin
> @TheV
> @Edward Byrne *
> @CeeJay
> @Ghozt1
> @Gothicross
> @Scott *
> @JayRay
> @SlayerKallie
> @clinton.spaceship
> @Mr.T
> @Lloydb
> @Jayson *
> @Mida Khan
> @LiloVapes *
> 
> Thank you all for your introductions, it is great to see such a wide range of interesting and exciting new members.
> 
> * If you could, please take a moment to upload an avatar. It makes it much easier for everyone to keep track of who said what in the threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pieterholtz

Hey hey
This is Pieter, from the east rand.
Picked up a second hand Pico with a Melo111 as my first rig.
Decided that i needed a good alternative to get me of cigarettes... and im almost 4 weeks in!!
My first stop was Vape Away in Benoni, got amazing advice and help from the guys in the shop.
They put me onto Paulies Coffee Cake for the first week....and Buckley &Co 's Toffee Choc Tabacco there after. 
Im so freeking hooked and SO over smoking!!



Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Willyza

Hi All


----------



## Samle

Hi Im Sam from Pretoria. Smoked 53 odd years. Stopped for 7 but got hooked again. Changed from 60 a day to vaping in 6 hrs. No withdrawl symptoms or cravings. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome aboard the vape train :
@Bryce Webel
@Lizo 
@Travis 
@Ruan0.30 
@pieterholtz 
@Samle 

All the best on your journeys
Looking forward to seeing you in the threads

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb

pieterholtz said:


> Hey hey
> This is Pieter, from the east rand.
> Picked up a second hand Pico with a Melo111 as my first rig.
> Decided that i needed a good alternative to get me of cigarettes... and im almost 4 weeks in!!
> My first stop was Vape Away in Benoni, got amazing advice and help from the guys in the shop.
> They put me onto Paulies Coffee Cake for the first week....and Buckley &Co 's Toffee Choc Tabacco there after.
> Im so freeking hooked and SO over smoking!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


Welcome fellow East rander. Beware of @Kurt Yeo he has mystical powers  

And he's really friendly too.

Welcome to everybody else too, enjoy your time here, and ignore @Stosta and @Feliks Karp, they are just our in house entertainment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## Kurt Yeo

craigb said:


> Welcome fellow East rander. Beware of @Kurt Yeo he has mystical powers
> 
> And he's really friendly too.
> 
> Welcome to everybody else too, enjoy your time here, and ignore @Stosta and @Feliks Karp, they are just our in house entertainment.




Bwahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

craigb said:


> Welcome fellow East rander. Beware of @Kurt Yeo he has mystical powers
> 
> And he's really friendly too.
> 
> Welcome to everybody else too, enjoy your time here, and ignore @Stosta and @Feliks Karp, they are just our in house entertainment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 94930


I object to this gross misrepresentation of me. I haven't used an AIO since November!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Ruan0.30 said:


> Hello vapers!! Im Ruan 27 years old from Rustenburg. As you can see im also new here. Haha so ill also introduce myself... English isnt very good so please excuse me.
> I started vaping about 2-3 months ago cutting those stinkies straight away. I went to my local vape store and got myself a gloss black pico with the bronze. Next day i went straight back and got myself the baby beast coz i needed more... now the pico is sold and im so deep into vaping people will really think im crazy spending every cent... vaping hit me like there is no tomorrow.
> Today i recieved my goon from the post... and now im sitting vaping my Wismec Reuleaux dna200 with my goon... have to say i learned alot of stuff just from exploring and met awesome new friends.
> 
> But enough of my talks hope to hear alot from you guys. Ill even help where i can and im sure ill get helped when needed...
> 
> Remember smoking is dead
> Vaping is the future
> And the future is NOW!!
> View attachment 94812



Hello @Ruan0.30 and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Amir

pieterholtz said:


> Hey hey
> This is Pieter, from the east rand.
> Picked up a second hand Pico with a Melo111 as my first rig.
> Decided that i needed a good alternative to get me of cigarettes... and im almost 4 weeks in!!
> My first stop was Vape Away in Benoni, got amazing advice and help from the guys in the shop.
> They put me onto Paulies Coffee Cake for the first week....and Buckley &Co 's Toffee Choc Tabacco there after.
> Im so freeking hooked and SO over smoking!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk



Hello @pieterholtz and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Samle said:


> Hi Im Sam from Pretoria. Smoked 53 odd years. Stopped for 7 but got hooked again. Changed from 60 a day to vaping in 6 hrs. No withdrawl symptoms or cravings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Hello @Samle and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

craigb said:


> I object to this gross misrepresentation of me. I haven't used an AIO since November!



It's not an AIO, its a frontal view of your mod... You like full frontal isn't it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Just a L'il GorJess

Good Morning! I'm Jessica, I have been camping for about a year and a half now. I'm not a pro, I can't do any fancy tricks, I just enjoy the flavors. My hubby is more into them fancy things. I started on the ijust istick (think that's what it's called) and now I absolutely love my pink pico mini with my Vaporesso Gemini tank and I hate RDTA tanks. Cant get the hang of it, I always manage to get dry hits. I'm from the wild west and glad to be hear.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Just a L'il GorJess said:


> Good Morning! I'm Jessica, I have been camping for about a year and a half now. I'm not a pro, I can't do any fancy tricks, I just enjoy the flavors. My hubby is more into them fancy things. I started on the ijust istick (think that's what it's called) and now I absolutely love my pink pico mini with my Vaporesso Gemini tank and I hate RDTA tanks. Cant get the hang of it, I always manage to get dry hits. I'm from the wild west and glad to be hear.



Welcome to the forum @Just a L'il GorJess 
Thanks for the intro

Congrats on the vaping! It doesnt matter how you vape or what you vape as long as you off the stinkies, then you winning.

Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Just a L'il GorJess

Just a L'il GorJess said:


> Good Morning! I'm Jessica, I have been camping for about a year and a half now. I'm not a pro, I can't do any fancy tricks, I just enjoy the flavors. My hubby is more into them fancy things. I started on the ijust istick (think that's what it's called) and now I absolutely love my pink pico mini with my Vaporesso Gemini tank and I hate RDTA tanks. Cant get the hang of it, I always manage to get dry hits. I'm from the wild west and glad to be hear.


LOL! Autocorrect. *vaping not camping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Just a L'il GorJess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just a L'il GorJess

Willyza said:


> Welcome @Just a L'il GorJess


Thanks you!


----------



## Amir

Just a L'il GorJess said:


> Good Morning! I'm Jessica, I have been camping for about a year and a half now. I'm not a pro, I can't do any fancy tricks, I just enjoy the flavors. My hubby is more into them fancy things. I started on the ijust istick (think that's what it's called) and now I absolutely love my pink pico mini with my Vaporesso Gemini tank and I hate RDTA tanks. Cant get the hang of it, I always manage to get dry hits. I'm from the wild west and glad to be hear.



Hello @Just a L'il GorJess and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Just a L'il GorJess

Amir said:


> Hello @Just a L'il GorJess and welcome to the forum.


Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZaheerR09

Hi All

Been vaping on and off for the last 2 years. Stopped buying cigarettes about 4 months ago. Still haven't managed kick the social smoking habit yet tho...been vaping a lot more of late so hoping that will help. Currently on a smok osub, and looking to upgrading soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig

ZaheerR09 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Been vaping on and off for the last 2 years. Stopped buying cigarettes about 4 months ago. Still haven't managed kick the social smoking habit yet tho...been vaping a lot more of late so hoping that will help. Currently on a smok osub, and looking to upgrading soon


Welcome to ECIGSSA. Hang in there bud, soon you'll quit completely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

ZaheerR09 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Been vaping on and off for the last 2 years. Stopped buying cigarettes about 4 months ago. Still haven't managed kick the social smoking habit yet tho...been vaping a lot more of late so hoping that will help. Currently on a smok osub, and looking to upgrading soon


Welcome @ZaheerR09 !

What do you plan on upgrading to?


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @ZaheerR09


----------



## SAVaper

ZaheerR09 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Been vaping on and off for the last 2 years. Stopped buying cigarettes about 4 months ago. Still haven't managed kick the social smoking habit yet tho...been vaping a lot more of late so hoping that will help. Currently on a smok osub, and looking to upgrading soon



Welcome and stay strong. You will find a lot of support here.


----------



## Amir

ZaheerR09 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Been vaping on and off for the last 2 years. Stopped buying cigarettes about 4 months ago. Still haven't managed kick the social smoking habit yet tho...been vaping a lot more of late so hoping that will help. Currently on a smok osub, and looking to upgrading soon



Slms @ZaheerR09 and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoMoola09

Hi guys MoMoola here 
Student by day and student by night 
Been vaping for about 5 months now.
Awesome to join the crew.
Started making my own vape flavor and boy has it been good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

MoMoola09 said:


> Hi guys MoMoola here
> Student by day and student by night
> Been vaping for about 5 months now.
> Awesome to join the crew.
> Started making my own vape flavor and boy has it been good


Most welcome to the forum @MoMoola09. Great to have you here. 

DIY is great fun and very rewarding. 

Happy vaping. And remember to balance your intellectual pursuits with an equal percentage of social pursuits!


----------



## Amir

MoMoola09 said:


> Hi guys MoMoola here
> Student by day and student by night
> Been vaping for about 5 months now.
> Awesome to join the crew.
> Started making my own vape flavor and boy has it been good



Hello @MoMoola09 and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott

Silver said:


> Hi @Scott
> There are a few "lingo" threads
> 
> I found two for you
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-comprehensive-glossary-to-vaping-lingo.t14868/
> 
> And
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-lingo.t831/
> 
> I agree with you, the acronyms and terms can be mind boggling at first but its quite easy to pick them up fairly quickly.


Thanks very much I dived into both and printed the information out and keep it with me when reading threads and can make sense of almost a quarter of it now. LOL


----------



## ebz.amra

hey guys, lol some great stories I been reading here...

I am new to the vaping scene and am enjoying every minute of it,
I recently purchased a predator 228 with the elabo tank, I had been using it perfectly until one day swopped tanks with a friends smok al85 and since that day every few hours a day I get a message saying atomizer short so unscrew tank and clean and put bak and works,,, what could be the issue???


----------



## Stosta

ebz.amra said:


> hey guys, lol some great stories I been reading here...
> 
> I am new to the vaping scene and am enjoying every minute of it,
> I recently purchased a predator 228 with the elabo tank, I had been using it perfectly until one day swopped tanks with a friends smok al85 and since that day every few hours a day I get a message saying atomizer short so unscrew tank and clean and put bak and works,,, what could be the issue???


Welcome to the forum @ebz.amra !

I moved your post here, hopefully we can figure out the problem!

Just to confirm, so mod giving you the error is the Predator? And the tank you're using is the one off the AL85 kit (a TFV8 Baby Beast)?


----------



## Amir

ebz.amra said:


> hey guys, lol some great stories I been reading here...
> 
> I am new to the vaping scene and am enjoying every minute of it,
> I recently purchased a predator 228 with the elabo tank, I had been using it perfectly until one day swopped tanks with a friends smok al85 and since that day every few hours a day I get a message saying atomizer short so unscrew tank and clean and put bak and works,,, what could be the issue???



Hello @ebz.amra and welcome to the forum.


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome to the forum, @Just a L'il GorJess @ZaheerR09 @MoMoola09 @ebz.amra 

I hope you enjoy and participate in the great spirit of this forum.

PS @ebz.amra the best way forward would be to post a thrread under "help my vape broke" with lots of details and photos (your 510 connector is possibly loose if it is the predator you're talking about)


----------



## Lawrence A

Hi everyone. I'm Lawrence and have been a pack a day smoker since I was 13. 

I picked up an iStick Pico Mega on the 9th Jan this year and haven't touched a smoke since. Best thing I ever did! 

In the last few weeks I have started DIY'ing my own juice after coming across DIY or DIE on YouTube.

I've managed to get my mother off the stinkies too (2 months ago).

Looking forward to learning a lot and hopefully being able to contribute something too

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Lawrence A said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Lawrence and have been a pack a day smoker since I was 13.
> 
> I picked up an iStick Pico Mega on the 9th Jan this year and haven't touched a smoke since. Best thing I ever did!
> 
> In the last few weeks I have started DIY'ing my own juice after coming across DIY or DIE on YouTube.
> 
> I've managed to get my mother off the stinkies too (2 months ago).
> 
> Looking forward to learning a lot and hopefully being able to contribute something too


Most welcome to the forum. 
Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement!
Kudos for converting your mom too! 
DIY is great fun ... and a rabbit hole.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Lawrence A said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Lawrence and have been a pack a day smoker since I was 13.
> 
> I picked up an iStick Pico Mega on the 9th Jan this year and haven't touched a smoke since. Best thing I ever did!
> 
> In the last few weeks I have started DIY'ing my own juice after coming across DIY or DIE on YouTube.
> 
> I've managed to get my mother off the stinkies too (2 months ago).
> 
> Looking forward to learning a lot and hopefully being able to contribute something too



Hello @Lawrence A and welcome to the forum


----------



## Lawrence A

Thanks for the welcome guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzilla

Hello everyone,

New to the forum, been lurking a little bit so figured I would post an introduction. Quit my decade long 2 pack a day habit with the help of an old Ego pen and some Liqua toasted tobacco juice from the local tattoo shop here in George (WC) a little over 3 years ago. Have been off tobacco since then and stuck to vaping. 

Girlfriend has gifted me a smorgasbord of twisp devices from the old clearo's to the new Vega to keep me off the cig's. Knew I was getting ripped off on the coil and juice prices but options are pretty limited down here and the choices online were so wide I never knew where to get started. Only thing I knew is I wanted to be able to build my own coils and wick them myself as I absolutely hated being stuck with shitty prebuilds from Twisp that would sometimes conk out a few days after installing or give me dry hits.

Was on a trip to Durban recently and saw a B&M at the mall and just went in to have a look at what I was missing. Ended up walking out with a Boxer v2 mod and an ijoy RDTA kit as well as the various accessories, chargers, batteries and juice. The difference blew my mind; flavor, vapor production (to say nothing of the cost of wire & cotton) was just miles above what I was used too. 

Keished my 50ml bottle of Naked Fish Wahoo real quick which showed me my next cost bottleneck would be buying juice. Did a bit of research on DIY ejuice which is how I found this forum looking for local suppliers of concentrates. Have been mixing others recipe's now for about 2 months now and really enjoying it. Puffing on some NCM Pebbles (although it's a CAP sugar cookie v2 sub) with new wicking on some fused claptons and trying to justify my next order from Blck Vapor with my eye on SC v1 for a true taste of this delicious juice.

Glad to join!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Gonzilla said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New to the forum, been lurking a little bit so figured I would post an introduction. Quit my decade long 2 pack a day habit with the help of an old Ego pen and some Liqua toasted tobacco juice from the local tattoo shop here in George (WC) a little over 3 years ago. Have been off tobacco since then and stuck to vaping.
> 
> Girlfriend has gifted me a smorgasbord of twisp devices from the old clearo's to the new Vega to keep me off the cig's. Knew I was getting ripped off on the coil and juice prices but options are pretty limited down here and the choices online were so wide I never knew where to get started. Only thing I knew is I wanted to be able to build my own coils and wick them myself as I absolutely hated being stuck with shitty prebuilds from Twisp that would sometimes conk out a few days after installing or give me dry hits.
> 
> Was on a trip to Durban recently and saw a B&M at the mall and just went in to have a look at what I was missing. Ended up walking out with a Boxer v2 mod and an ijoy RDTA kit as well as the various accessories, chargers, batteries and juice. The difference blew my mind; flavor, vapor production (to say nothing of the cost of wire & cotton) was just miles above what I was used too.
> 
> Keished my 50ml bottle of Naked Fish Wahoo real quick which showed me my next cost bottleneck would be buying juice. Did a bit of research on DIY ejuice which is how I found this forum looking for local suppliers of concentrates. Have been mixing others recipe's now for about 2 months now and really enjoying it. Puffing on some NCM Pebbles (although it's a CAP sugar cookie v2 sub) with new wicking on some fused claptons and trying to justify my next order from Blck Vapor with my eye on SC v1 for a true taste of this delicious juice.
> 
> Glad to join!



Hello @Gonzilla and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Gonzilla said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New to the forum, been lurking a little bit so figured I would post an introduction. Quit my decade long 2 pack a day habit with the help of an old Ego pen and some Liqua toasted tobacco juice from the local tattoo shop here in George (WC) a little over 3 years ago. Have been off tobacco since then and stuck to vaping.
> 
> Girlfriend has gifted me a smorgasbord of twisp devices from the old clearo's to the new Vega to keep me off the cig's. Knew I was getting ripped off on the coil and juice prices but options are pretty limited down here and the choices online were so wide I never knew where to get started. Only thing I knew is I wanted to be able to build my own coils and wick them myself as I absolutely hated being stuck with shitty prebuilds from Twisp that would sometimes conk out a few days after installing or give me dry hits.
> 
> Was on a trip to Durban recently and saw a B&M at the mall and just went in to have a look at what I was missing. Ended up walking out with a Boxer v2 mod and an ijoy RDTA kit as well as the various accessories, chargers, batteries and juice. The difference blew my mind; flavor, vapor production (to say nothing of the cost of wire & cotton) was just miles above what I was used too.
> 
> Keished my 50ml bottle of Naked Fish Wahoo real quick which showed me my next cost bottleneck would be buying juice. Did a bit of research on DIY ejuice which is how I found this forum looking for local suppliers of concentrates. Have been mixing others recipe's now for about 2 months now and really enjoying it. Puffing on some NCM Pebbles (although it's a CAP sugar cookie v2 sub) with new wicking on some fused claptons and trying to justify my next order from Blck Vapor with my eye on SC v1 for a true taste of this delicious juice.
> 
> Glad to join!


Most welcome to the forum. Thanks for a great introduction. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit and seeing it through. Happy vaping and DIYing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome aboard @Lawrence A and @Gonzilla , thank you for taking the time to introduce yourselves.
There are some great recipes in the DIY ejuice section worth checking out.
Enjoy your vaping journeys. Give a shout anytime you get stuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## swartzkennedy4

Hi everyone I am kennedy been Vaping since last year jan and since then been have fallen view times of the wagon due to always losing my divice or my divice braking down started with a ego style vape pen and moved to unregulated box mod and finely built up the confidence to move to regulated box mod this year and i could not b happier i am currently on innokin 100tc box mod with a goon lp rda as i am a big flaver chaser and yes i was also a lurker since i found this forum last year as it did help me alot in my Vaping journey 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

swartzkennedy4 said:


> Hi everyone I am kennedy been Vaping since last year jan and since then been have fallen view times of the wagon due to always losing my divice or my divice braking down started with a ego style vape pen and moved to unregulated box mod and finely built up the confidence to move to regulated box mod this year and i could not b happier i am currently on innokin 100tc box mod with a goon lp rda as i am a big flaver chaser and yes i was also a lurker since i found this forum last year as it did help me alot in my Vaping journey
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk



Hello @swartzkennedy4 and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody loves Vape

Yo,What's up? This is Cody, started vaping since 2015. i was a heavy smoker before. for quiting smoking,i jump into the vaping world. and right now,I smell good. I can breathe. I can taste food. I’m going to live longer. just feel wonderful. and nice to meet all of you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Cody loves Vape said:


> Yo,What's up? This is Cody, started vaping since 2015. i was a heavy smoker before. for quiting smoking,i jump into the vaping world. and right now,I smell good. I can breathe. I can taste food. I’m going to live longer. just feel wonderful. and nice to meet all of you.



Hello @Cody loves Vape and welcome to the forum


----------



## Cody loves Vape

Amir said:


> Hello @Cody loves Vape and welcome to the forum


Thanks bud


----------



## Moe7867

Hi everyone.

My name is Muhammad. I started vaping since the past December, so still a noob.

Looking at learning some DIY in terms of building coils and mixing some juice.

Really anticipating Vapecon '17

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Slms @Moe7867 and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Warm welcome to all the new members that have joined recently.

Congrats on your vaping! May this forum help you with your vaping journey - and bring some fun and excitement too.

Enjoy your stay!

@MoMoola09 , @Scott 
@ebz.amra , @Lawrence A 
@Gonzilla , @swartzkennedy4 
@Cody loves Vape , @Moe7867

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbir_ahmed_ha

Hi all.

The name is shabbir, most people call me shabba.

Been vaping for over a year now. Started off with a twisp in 2013, that did not last.

Got an evic vtwo mini last year with a ud goliath v2 and a ud Goblin Mini. Absolutely loved it.

Recently upgraded to a MiNikin V2 and a 25mm serpent mini which has been even more amazing!

Keen to get on the rda scene, goon is just too expensive. But if anyone has an Augvape druga in Cape town...holla at me!

And yes I still smoke cigarettes. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

shabbir_ahmed_ha said:


> Hi all.
> 
> The name is shabbir, most people call me shabba.
> 
> Been vaping for over a year now. Started off with a twisp in 2013, that did not last.
> 
> Got an evic vtwo mini last year with a ud goliath v2 and a ud Goblin Mini. Absolutely loved it.
> 
> Recently upgraded to a MiNikin V2 and a 25mm serpent mini which has been even more amazing!
> 
> Keen to get on the rda scene, goon is just too expensive. But if anyone has an Augvape druga in Cape town...holla at me!
> 
> And yes I still smoke cigarettes.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Slms @shabbir_ahmed_ha and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelus

good day all

i hope you are all well

well a short intro i have been smoking cigarettes for about 20 years i guess not really sure lol 
anyway i was talking to someone at work and they told me that they managed to stop smoking with vape , so i went out and bought a vaping device a smok AL85 with a few flavours 

anyway my goal is to stop cigarettes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

shabbir_ahmed_ha said:


> Hi all.
> 
> The name is shabbir, most people call me shabba.
> 
> Been vaping for over a year now. Started off with a twisp in 2013, that did not last.
> 
> Got an evic vtwo mini last year with a ud goliath v2 and a ud Goblin Mini. Absolutely loved it.
> 
> Recently upgraded to a MiNikin V2 and a 25mm serpent mini which has been even more amazing!
> 
> Keen to get on the rda scene, goon is just too expensive. But if anyone has an Augvape druga in Cape town...holla at me!
> 
> And yes I still smoke cigarettes.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum. I presume you have cut down on your cigarettes? Take your time, you will get there - stinky free! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Angelus said:


> good day all
> 
> i hope you are all well
> 
> well a short intro i have been smoking cigarettes for about 20 years i guess not really sure lol
> anyway i was talking to someone at work and they told me that they managed to stop smoking with vape , so i went out and bought a vaping device a smok AL85 with a few flavours
> 
> anyway my goal is to stop cigarettes


Most welcome to the forum. All the best with your vaping journey and eventually kicking the stinky habit. Some do it immediately, some take a week or two, some months and longer - be advised by how your body reacts. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Angelus

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. I presume you have cut down on your cigarettes? Take your time, you will get there - stinky free! Happy vaping.



hi there

yes i have cut down alotttttttt i was smoking a box and a half a day iam down to like 5-7 cigs a day now ... which for me is amazingggg

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Angelus said:


> good day all
> 
> i hope you are all well
> 
> well a short intro i have been smoking cigarettes for about 20 years i guess not really sure lol
> anyway i was talking to someone at work and they told me that they managed to stop smoking with vape , so i went out and bought a vaping device a smok AL85 with a few flavours
> 
> anyway my goal is to stop cigarettes



Hello @Angelus and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelus

Thanks alot


----------



## shabbir_ahmed_ha

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. I presume you have cut down on your cigarettes? Take your time, you will get there - stinky free! Happy vaping.


Stinky free!! Can't wait to save money on colognes 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Angelus

shabbir_ahmed_ha said:


> Stinky free!! Can't wait to save money on colognes
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



toooooo trueee lol


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @shabbir_ahmed_ha and @Angelus 

Congrats on the vaping and cutting dowm on the stinkies
As Andre said, take it at your own pace. The main thing is to enjoy it and look forward
Feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Tariquesr20

Hi Guys

My names Tarique and Im new to vaping.I have been cig smoker for about 14 years. I smoked twisp for a full year in 2015 before ditching it for various reasons and went back to the Marlboro's. I recently purchased myself a Minikin Boost & Big Baby Beast tank as advised by some more experienced vapors. I am very much a noob so havnt started building or mixing anthing myself. Hoping to learn alot and ditch the cigs once and for all. Great forum you guys have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Tariquesr20 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My names Tarique and Im new to vaping.I have been cig smoker for about 14 years. I smoked twisp for a full year in 2015 before ditching it for various reasons and went back to the Marlboro's. I recently purchased myself a Minikin Boost & Big Baby Beast tank as advised by some more experienced vapors. I am very much a noob so havnt started building or mixing anthing myself. Hoping to learn alot and ditch the cigs once and for all. Great forum you guys have



Slms @Tariquesr20 and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tariquesr20

Amir said:


> Slms @Tariquesr20 and welcome to the forum


 
Wslm bro, Hope you enjoying Ramadaan up country


----------



## Amir

Tariquesr20 said:


> Wslm bro, Hope you enjoying Ramadaan up country



So far so good... Still early days


----------



## Tariquesr20

Amir said:


> So far so good... Still early days


 True, All the best for the restve the month.


----------



## Amir

Tariquesr20 said:


> True, All the best for the restve the month.



same to you bro


----------



## Stosta

Tariquesr20 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My names Tarique and Im new to vaping.I have been cig smoker for about 14 years. I smoked twisp for a full year in 2015 before ditching it for various reasons and went back to the Marlboro's. I recently purchased myself a Minikin Boost & Big Baby Beast tank as advised by some more experienced vapors. I am very much a noob so havnt started building or mixing anthing myself. Hoping to learn alot and ditch the cigs once and for all. Great forum you guys have


Welcome to the forum @Tariquesr20 !

The Minikin and Baby Beast are some great pieces of gear that really should help you along the road to quitting.

Hope you find all the answers you need, don't be embarrassed to ask questions!


----------



## Tariquesr20

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum @Tariquesr20 !
> 
> The Minikin and Baby Beast are some great pieces of gear that really should help you along the road to quitting.
> 
> Hope you find all the answers you need, don't be embarrassed to ask questions!


 
Thanks Stosta, I'll remember that. For now its just alot of reading

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m

Wazzzz up

Forum newbies.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome to the newly introduced members:
@swartzkennedy4
@Cody loves Vape
@Moe7867
@shabbir_ahmed_ha *
@Angelus *
@Tariquesr20 *




Best of luck on your vaping journeys.
*You are on the right track, soon you'll be analogue-free and breathing the nice fresh cloudy air exclusively


----------



## The_Ice

Welcome to the newly introduced members:
@swartzkennedy4
@Cody loves Vape
@Moe7867
@shabbir_ahmed_ha *
@Angelus *
@Tariquesr20 *

View attachment 96323


Best of luck on your vaping journeys.
*You are on the right track, soon you'll be analogue-free and breathing the nice fresh cloudy air exclusively

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tariquesr20

The_Ice said:


> Welcome to the newly introduced members:
> @swartzkennedy4
> @Cody loves Vape
> @Moe7867
> @shabbir_ahmed_ha *
> @Angelus *
> @Tariquesr20 *
> 
> View attachment 96323
> 
> 
> Best of luck on your vaping journeys.
> *You are on the right track, soon you'll be analogue-free and breathing the nice fresh cloudy air exclusively


 
Thanks Guys. Glad to be here. Any reccomended lounges one can visit for advice in CPT? Still looking to find my "sweet spot" and try a few flavours before purchasing as I only have on flavour to date. I have been watching you tube videos about my mods settings however I doubt I managed to find my spot yet. Tip also gets abit warm when dragging for 5 seconds or so and taking a few drags consecutively.


----------



## BushBaBy

Hey Ladies and Gents

Names Deon. Just bought my first setup with the advice from my cousin who is a lot more experienced. Managed to organise a 2nd hand hardly used RX2/3 with Aspire Cleito 120 in the 3 battery config for R1000. I wanted something similar to his as its the better vape I have tried to date. Very new to all of this but trying to quit cigs. Lets hope it goes well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

BushBaBy said:


> Hey Ladies and Gents
> 
> Names Deon. Just bought my first setup with the advice from my cousin who is a lot more experienced. Managed to organise a 2nd hand hardly used RX2/3 with Aspire Cleito 120 in the 3 battery config for R1000. I wanted something similar to his as its the better vape I have tried to date. Very new to all of this but trying to quit cigs. Lets hope it goes well.


Welcome Deon!

That is a fair price for a decent setup. Here's wishing you all the best on quitting!


----------



## Amir

BushBaBy said:


> Hey Ladies and Gents
> 
> Names Deon. Just bought my first setup with the advice from my cousin who is a lot more experienced. Managed to organise a 2nd hand hardly used RX2/3 with Aspire Cleito 120 in the 3 battery config for R1000. I wanted something similar to his as its the better vape I have tried to date. Very new to all of this but trying to quit cigs. Lets hope it goes well.



Hello @BushBaBy and welcome to the forum


----------



## BushBaBy

Stosta said:


> Welcome Deon!
> 
> That is a fair price for a decent setup. Here's wishing you all the best on quitting!





Amir said:


> Hello @BushBaBy and welcome to the forum



Thanks


----------



## Janka9863

Hi, my name is Janka. Iam not a smoker, I learned to vape from my Fiancé @Ruan0.30 and I have been vaping for about 2 months.
I started off with the ijust S and now I have my baby, a MinikinV2 with a Uwell Crown 3. 
Vaping is fun!!
Glad to be a member 






Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Janka9863 said:


> Hi, my name is Janka. Iam not a smoker, I learned to vape from my Fiancé @Ruan0.30 and I have been vaping for about 2 months.
> I started off with the ijust S and now I have my baby, a MinikinV2 with a Uwell Crown 3.
> Vaping is fun!!
> Glad to be a member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum. Stunning setup! Enjoy your stay here. Happy vaping, as always.


----------



## Amir

Janka9863 said:


> Hi, my name is Janka. Iam not a smoker, I learned to vape from my Fiancé @Ruan0.30 and I have been vaping for about 2 months.
> I started off with the ijust S and now I have my baby, a MinikinV2 with a Uwell Crown 3.
> Vaping is fun!!
> Glad to be a member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk



Hello @Janka9863 and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyDogg

Hey all  So decided it's time to quit smoking. Bought myself a cheap starter kit thingy for now which seems alright (just an eGo AIO box shape guy). Will upgrade at a later stage most likely but didn't want to go too crazy starting off

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

ScottyDogg said:


> Hey all  So decided it's time to quit smoking. Bought myself a cheap starter kit thingy for now which seems alright (just an eGo AIO box shape guy). Will upgrade at a later stage most likely but didn't want to go too crazy starting off


Welcome @ScottyDogg !

Always cool to see another Durban vaper! I also started off with the smaller kits, and while I was then ordering bigger stuff a week later, I still think that the smaller stuff introduced me to vaping in such a way that I knew it was going to replace my smoking.

Wishing you the best of luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

ScottyDogg said:


> Hey all  So decided it's time to quit smoking. Bought myself a cheap starter kit thingy for now which seems alright (just an eGo AIO box shape guy). Will upgrade at a later stage most likely but didn't want to go too crazy starting off



Hello @ScottyDogg and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome to the forum 
@Janka9863
@scottydogv

Hope you guys enjoy your stay
Ask as many questions as possible!!




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyDogg

Thanks everyone, looking forward to this journey 

Tried the Twisp Clearo back in the day but that didn't help much (got back into smoking after 2 months) but this cheap little eGO device already feels streets ahead of that Clearo experience I had!  Will probably start looking into what setup I'll move to next but I think this eGo will be quite a nice little backup when I reach that stage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Carly (Ayesha) Reitz

Hi All

I am Carly, vaping for 5 years and quit smokes for the same number of years.

Into flavour flavour flavour only 

Am a stay at home mum for now but have worked in retail.

I enjoy being outdoors and spending family time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Carly (Ayesha) Reitz said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am Carly, vaping for 5 years and quit smokes for the same number of years.
> 
> Into flavour flavour flavour only
> 
> Am a stay at home mum for now but have worked in retail.
> 
> I enjoy being outdoors and spending family time.



Slms @Carly (Ayesha) Reitz and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Waine

@Carly (Ayesha) Reitz Hi there and welcome to this forum...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Carly (Ayesha) Reitz said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am Carly, vaping for 5 years and quit smokes for the same number of years.
> 
> Into flavour flavour flavour only
> 
> Am a stay at home mum for now but have worked in retail.
> 
> I enjoy being outdoors and spending family time.


Most welcome to the forum. Wow, 5 years - congrats! You must have persisted through those early inefficient equipment - kudos!
Happy vaping.


----------



## XxCandyKrusherxX

Hey ecigs!

Candice or Candy 2 my friends where I got the nickname from lol....I started the vape about 6 month back so pretty new 2 this haha i used 2 smoke 10 stinkies a day not that much I know lol but wanted 2 stop smelling bad and i started getting this weird cough.....hope 2 learn alot here from all of you 
I like chocolate vapes but have been trying some fruit ones so yeah

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Anneries

Welcome to all the new members. Enjoy the time on this forum. Do not be afraid to ask questions. There are some really helpful people on here happy to share their knowledge.


----------



## Amir

XxCandyKrusherxX said:


> Hey ecigs!
> 
> Candice or Candy 2 my friends where I got the nickname from lol....I started the vape about 6 month back so pretty new 2 this haha i used 2 smoke 10 stinkies a day not that much I know lol but wanted 2 stop smelling bad and i started getting this weird cough.....hope 2 learn alot here from all of you
> I like chocolate vapes but have been trying some fruit ones so yeah



Hello @XxCandyKrusherxX and welcome to the forum


----------



## Andre

XxCandyKrusherxX said:


> Hey ecigs!
> 
> Candice or Candy 2 my friends where I got the nickname from lol....I started the vape about 6 month back so pretty new 2 this haha i used 2 smoke 10 stinkies a day not that much I know lol but wanted 2 stop smelling bad and i started getting this weird cough.....hope 2 learn alot here from all of you
> I like chocolate vapes but have been trying some fruit ones so yeah


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. Happy vaping.


----------



## Stosta

XxCandyKrusherxX said:


> Hey ecigs!
> 
> Candice or Candy 2 my friends where I got the nickname from lol....I started the vape about 6 month back so pretty new 2 this haha i used 2 smoke 10 stinkies a day not that much I know lol but wanted 2 stop smelling bad and i started getting this weird cough.....hope 2 learn alot here from all of you
> I like chocolate vapes but have been trying some fruit ones so yeah


Welcome Candice! 

Hope you find everything you need here!


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @XxCandyKrusherxX


----------



## SAVaper

Carly (Ayesha) Reitz said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am Carly, vaping for 5 years and quit smokes for the same number of years.
> 
> Into flavour flavour flavour only
> 
> Am a stay at home mum for now but have worked in retail.
> 
> I enjoy being outdoors and spending family time.




Welcome.
I really like your avatar pic

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mark121m

Wooohooooo

Welcome n morning

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhorn

Hello Vapesters, 

Andre here, started vaping and off cigs now for 7 weeks.
Had a twisp a few years back, however hated it and it didn't work for me. Recently popped into a Vape store with the missus just to have a look, next thing I know I'm walking out with an iStick Pico and a bunch of goodies thanks to my better half.
Enjoying Vaping tremendously and have firmly fallen down the rabbit hole.

Live in JHB north, work in finance during the day, and do geeky things at night like Miniature wargaming. 

Looking to replace my iStick Pico at Vapecon, however not sure at all with what yet. 
Looking for something with good flavour, big capacity for endurance (refilling the Melo 3 mini 5 times a day is a pain), and great airflow. Also something that hopefully isn't so thirsty on juice. This hobby is turning out to be way more expensive than cigarettes. 
Regards 
Andre "The Hoff

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Eisenhorn said:


> Hello Vapesters,
> 
> Andre here, started vaping and off cigs now for 7 weeks.
> Had a twisp a few years back, however hated it and it didn't work for me. Recently popped into a Vape store with the missus just to have a look, next thing I know I'm walking out with an iStick Pico and a bunch of goodies thanks to my better half.
> Enjoying Vaping tremendously and have firmly fallen down the rabbit hole.
> 
> Live in JHB north, work in finance during the day, and do geeky things at night like Miniature wargaming.
> 
> Looking to replace my iStick Pico at Vapecon, however not sure at all with what yet.
> Looking for something with good flavour, big capacity for endurance (refilling the Melo 3 mini 5 times a day is a pain), and great airflow. Also something that hopefully isn't so thirsty on juice. This hobby is turning out to be way more expensive than cigarettes.
> Regards
> Andre "The Hoff



hello @Eisenhorn and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Eisenhorn said:


> Hello Vapesters,
> 
> Andre here, started vaping and off cigs now for 7 weeks.
> Had a twisp a few years back, however hated it and it didn't work for me. Recently popped into a Vape store with the missus just to have a look, next thing I know I'm walking out with an iStick Pico and a bunch of goodies thanks to my better half.
> Enjoying Vaping tremendously and have firmly fallen down the rabbit hole.
> 
> Live in JHB north, work in finance during the day, and do geeky things at night like Miniature wargaming.
> 
> Looking to replace my iStick Pico at Vapecon, however not sure at all with what yet.
> Looking for something with good flavour, big capacity for endurance (refilling the Melo 3 mini 5 times a day is a pain), and great airflow. Also something that hopefully isn't so thirsty on juice. This hobby is turning out to be way more expensive than cigarettes.
> Regards
> Andre "The Hoff


Most welcome to the forum namesake. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome accomplishment. Kudos to HRH for looking out for you.

Great intro, thank you. You certainly need a backup device. And no better place than Vapecon with many specials to be had. If you can wait that long!

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Eisenhorn said:


> Hello Vapesters,
> 
> Andre here, started vaping and off cigs now for 7 weeks.
> Had a twisp a few years back, however hated it and it didn't work for me. Recently popped into a Vape store with the missus just to have a look, next thing I know I'm walking out with an iStick Pico and a bunch of goodies thanks to my better half.
> Enjoying Vaping tremendously and have firmly fallen down the rabbit hole.
> 
> Live in JHB north, work in finance during the day, and do geeky things at night like Miniature wargaming.
> 
> Looking to replace my iStick Pico at Vapecon, however not sure at all with what yet.
> Looking for something with good flavour, big capacity for endurance (refilling the Melo 3 mini 5 times a day is a pain), and great airflow. Also something that hopefully isn't so thirsty on juice. This hobby is turning out to be way more expensive than cigarettes.
> Regards
> Andre "The Hoff


Great intro, and welcome to the forum @Eisenhorn !

I think if you manage to hold out till Vapecon to upgrade you'll be a very happy man, no doubt there are going to be some absolutely crazy specials there. The trick however, will be in trying to hold out that long! What tank are you currently using with your Pico? One of the problems you'll run into will be finding a tank with great airflow (I read this as lots of airflow), and being economical on juice, the two very rarely play well together!

By the way, as a fellow geek I approve of your minature wargaming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn

Stosta said:


> Great intro, and welcome to the forum @Eisenhorn !
> 
> I think if you manage to hold out till Vapecon to upgrade you'll be a very happy man, no doubt there are going to be some absolutely crazy specials there. The trick however, will be in trying to hold out that long! What tank are you currently using with your Pico? One of the problems you'll run into will be finding a tank with great airflow (I read this as lots of airflow), and being economical on juice, the two very rarely play well together!
> 
> By the way, as a fellow geek I approve of your minature wargaming!


Thanks Stosta! 

Yeah, I'll hold out for another two months till Vapecon , at least I'll have a budget by then  (Wallet makes whimpering noises) 

Currently got the Melo 3 mini and running the 0.3 coils, not getting much flavour out of it, but that might also be because my taste buds are still non existent from being a recent ex-smoker.

Thinking of going big-ish with my next purchase. RTA and decent 200W modd.
There are just so many options that it's bewildering, especially if there is no real way to try before you buy. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

The Melo 3 with those coils should be giving you pretty good flavour, so you might be able to put it down to your tastebuds being a bit clogged up from smoking, but it may also be the juices you're using. A lot of juices are better suited to the big cloud making machines.

I tend to just buy whatever I think looks cool in all honesty. I find that mods all pretty much do the same thing (I'm not an advanced user, I stick it on a particular wattage and don't change it), and bar a few, none of them are absolute no-nos. Getting the right tank is where most of the difficulty comes in!

Is there anything in particular that has struck your fancy?


----------



## Oom_Piet

Hi All, sooo im a newbie, and a *vapeaholic* i have been vaping since 2015 Feb and used to smoke for about 9 years before that. I am currently running a Smok G-Priv mod and the IJOY Combo Rdta. crazy in love with any Fruity flavors. i also have the RX2-3 With software update and the limitless xl tank but prefer the G-Priv

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## OPium46

Oom_Piet said:


> Hi All, sooo im a newbie, and a *vapeaholic* i have been vaping since 2015 Feb and used to smoke for about 9 years before that. I am currently running a Smok G-Priv mod and the IJOY Combo Rdta. crazy in love with any Fruity flavors. i also have the RX2-3 With software update and the limitless xl tank but prefer the G-Priv


Welcome  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott

Angelus said:


> good day all
> 
> i hope you are all well
> 
> well a short intro i have been smoking cigarettes for about 20 years i guess not really sure lol
> anyway i was talking to someone at work and they told me that they managed to stop smoking with vape , so i went out and bought a vaping device a smok AL85 with a few flavours
> 
> anyway my goal is to stop cigarettes


Welcome to the forum. You will find a wealth of experience and advice amongst the fellow members. Good luck with the stopping smoking.


----------



## Amir

Oom_Piet said:


> Hi All, sooo im a newbie, and a *vapeaholic* i have been vaping since 2015 Feb and used to smoke for about 9 years before that. I am currently running a Smok G-Priv mod and the IJOY Combo Rdta. crazy in love with any Fruity flavors. i also have the RX2-3 With software update and the limitless xl tank but prefer the G-Priv



Hello @Oom_Piet and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Oom_Piet


----------



## Scott

Tariquesr20 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My names Tarique and Im new to vaping.I have been cig smoker for about 14 years. I smoked twisp for a full year in 2015 before ditching it for various reasons and went back to the Marlboro's. I recently purchased myself a Minikin Boost & Big Baby Beast tank as advised by some more experienced vapors. I am very much a noob so havnt started building or mixing anthing myself. Hoping to learn alot and ditch the cigs once and for all. Great forum you guys have


Welcome to the forum. You will get plenty of help and sound advice from our experienced members.


----------



## Silver

Warm welcome to the new members that have joined in the past week 

@Tariquesr20 
@BushBaBy - love the forum name
@Janka9863 - lovely colours of the mod in your intro pic
@ScottyDogg 
@Carly (Ayesha) Reitz 
@XxCandyKrusherxX 
@Eisenhorn 
@Oom_Piet 

Wishing you all the very best with your vaping journeys!
Feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott

Eisenhorn said:


> Hello Vapesters,
> 
> Andre here, started vaping and off cigs now for 7 weeks.
> Had a twisp a few years back, however hated it and it didn't work for me. Recently popped into a Vape store with the missus just to have a look, next thing I know I'm walking out with an iStick Pico and a bunch of goodies thanks to my better half.
> Enjoying Vaping tremendously and have firmly fallen down the rabbit hole.
> 
> Live in JHB north, work in finance during the day, and do geeky things at night like Miniature wargaming.
> 
> Looking to replace my iStick Pico at Vapecon, however not sure at all with what yet.
> Looking for something with good flavour, big capacity for endurance (refilling the Melo 3 mini 5 times a day is a pain), and great airflow. Also something that hopefully isn't so thirsty on juice. This hobby is turning out to be way more expensive than cigarettes.
> Regards
> Andre "The Hoff


Welcome to the forum. Hope you find all the advice and expertise you looking for.


----------



## Janka9863

Silver said:


> Warm welcome to the new members that have joined in the past week
> 
> @Tariquesr20
> @BushBaBy - love the forum name
> @Janka9863 - lovely colours of the mod in your intro pic
> @ScottyDogg
> @Carly (Ayesha) Reitz
> @XxCandyKrusherxX
> @Eisenhorn
> @Oom_Piet
> 
> Wishing you all the very best with your vaping journeys!
> Feel free to ask questions as you go along.
> 
> View attachment 97359


Thanx for the wishes and the compliment on my mod  *

Happy Vaping everyone 

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudyp

Hi, my name is Rudy.. only been vaping for about 3 months now. i started vaping as an attempt to quit smoking, so still trying lol. Yet i absolutely love vaping. I'm currently using the Reuleaux 300 mod and the Ijoy RDTA 5 rebuildable tank. I dig berry flavors and subtle desert flavors, im currently vaping a Zesty berry flavor e-liquid by blends of distinction and loving it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rudyp said:


> Hi, my name is Rudy.. only been vaping for about 3 months now. i started vaping as an attempt to quit smoking, so still trying lol. Yet i absolutely love vaping. I'm currently using the Reuleaux 300 mod and the Ijoy RDTA 5 rebuildable tank. I dig berry flavors and subtle desert flavors, im currently vaping a Zesty berry flavor e-liquid by blends of distinction and loving it.



Welcome to the forum @Rudyp 
Congrats on the vaping - it is a great journey to be embarking on 
And all the best with quitting the stinkies - 
Nice gear
I still need to try Zesty Berry - thanks for the reminder 

Enjoy your stay here


----------



## OPium46

Rudyp said:


> Hi, my name is Rudy.. only been vaping for about 3 months now. i started vaping as an attempt to quit smoking, so still trying lol. Yet i absolutely love vaping. I'm currently using the Reuleaux 300 mod and the Ijoy RDTA 5 rebuildable tank. I dig berry flavors and subtle desert flavors, im currently vaping a Zesty berry flavor e-liquid by blends of distinction and loving it.


Welcome  

I'm of the same taste when it comes to the juices. I love me some berry. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn

Rudyp said:


> Hi, my name is Rudy.. only been vaping for about 3 months now. i started vaping as an attempt to quit smoking, so still trying lol. Yet i absolutely love vaping. I'm currently using the Reuleaux 300 mod and the Ijoy RDTA 5 rebuildable tank. I dig berry flavors and subtle desert flavors, im currently vaping a Zesty berry flavor e-liquid by blends of distinction and loving it.


Welcome Rudy, 

Good luck on waging the war on stinkies, it's one battle at a time. 

Nice choice on the Zesty Berry, it's definitely one of my favourites from the local scene.

Keep on Vaping!  

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudyp

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Rudyp
> Congrats on the vaping - it is a great journey to be embarking on
> And all the best with quitting the stinkies -
> Nice gear
> I still need to try Zesty Berry - thanks for the reminder
> 
> Enjoy your stay here




Thank you so much.. im sure im gona enjoy the stay here.
Yes Zesty berry is awesome if you like a subtle citrus and awesome berry flavours.
Please if you know of any awesome berry flavours to try out, please let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudyp

OPium46 said:


> Welcome
> 
> I'm of the same taste when it comes to the juices. I love me some berry.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



LOL.. berry flavors are POWER!!


----------



## OPium46

Rudyp said:


> Thank you so much.. im sure im gona enjoy the stay here.
> Yes Zesty berry is awesome if you like a subtle citrus and awesome berry flavours.
> Please if you know of any awesome berry flavours to try out, please let me know.


You should try Vapemob's Papa Smurf. It's by far their best seller. It's a mix of mixed berries and a hint of grape AFAIK. it's very nice.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudyp

Eisenhorn said:


> Welcome Rudy,
> 
> Good luck on waging the war on stinkies, it's one battle at a time.
> 
> Nice choice on the Zesty Berry, it's definitely one of my favourites from the local scene.
> 
> Keep on Vaping!
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk




lol.. i like the word used for cigarettes, Stinkies!!! Thanks bud and ill keep on vaping.


----------



## Rudyp

OPium46 said:


> You should try Vapemob's Papa Smurf. It's by far their best seller. It's a mix of mixed berries and a hint of grape AFAIK. it's very nice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




aaaaw awesome.. thanks ill def.. try it out


----------



## Amir

Rudyp said:


> Hi, my name is Rudy.. only been vaping for about 3 months now. i started vaping as an attempt to quit smoking, so still trying lol. Yet i absolutely love vaping. I'm currently using the Reuleaux 300 mod and the Ijoy RDTA 5 rebuildable tank. I dig berry flavors and subtle desert flavors, im currently vaping a Zesty berry flavor e-liquid by blends of distinction and loving it.



Hello @Rudyp and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudyp

Amir said:


> Hello @Rudyp and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thanks bud.. good to be here


----------



## Mark121m

Wooohooo


Welcome Newbies

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Kathrada

Good morning Fellow Vapers. 

The name is Yusuf, from Benoni. Being Vaping for the past year. And it's been an amazing journey. I mix my own juice, and I ride the clouds. Yes!! I am a cloud chaser. 

Vapers Roll out...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scott

Rudyp said:


> Hi, my name is Rudy.. only been vaping for about 3 months now. i started vaping as an attempt to quit smoking, so still trying lol. Yet i absolutely love vaping. I'm currently using the Reuleaux 300 mod and the Ijoy RDTA 5 rebuildable tank. I dig berry flavors and subtle desert flavors, im currently vaping a Zesty berry flavor e-liquid by blends of distinction and loving it.


Welcome to the forum hope you feel right at home.


----------



## Scott

Yusuf Kathrada said:


> Good morning Fellow Vapers.
> 
> The name is Yusuf, from Benoni. Being Vaping for the past year. And it's been an amazing journey. I mix my own juice, and I ride the clouds. Yes!! I am a cloud chaser.
> 
> Vapers Roll out...


Welcome Yusuf hope you find plenty of inspiration for your DIY ideas on the forum. I have become obsessed with trying my own blends after reading the recipes our experienced members share.


----------



## Amir

Yusuf Kathrada said:


> Good morning Fellow Vapers.
> 
> The name is Yusuf, from Benoni. Being Vaping for the past year. And it's been an amazing journey. I mix my own juice, and I ride the clouds. Yes!! I am a cloud chaser.
> 
> Vapers Roll out...



Slms @Yusuf Kathrada and welcome to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B///Moodley

Hi guys, Brandon here.

Been vaping on a twisp for 3 years now and about a month ago went ahead and got myself two mods from smok, regret not trying the mods much earlier. I'm sort of in the mix of cloud and flavour chasing and relatively new to the rebuildable game and would love to learn the tips and tricks from you guys.

Hardware: 
- Smok Stick V8
- Smok Alien 220w
- Smok Alien baby beast RBA

I've been using 24g SS316 and 24g haywire Nichrome with cotton bacon for about 2 weeks now and I'm really enjoying the RBA.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @B///Moodley 
All the best with your vaping journey!
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @B///Moodley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

B///Moodley said:


> Hi guys, Brandon here.
> 
> Been vaping on a twisp for 3 years now and about a month ago went ahead and got myself two mods from smok, regret not trying the mods much earlier. I'm sort of in the mix of cloud and flavour chasing and relatively new to the rebuildable game and would love to learn the tips and tricks from you guys.
> 
> Hardware:
> - Smok Stick V8
> - Smok Alien 220w
> - Smok Alien baby beast RBA
> 
> I've been using 24g SS316 and 24g haywire Nichrome with cotton bacon for about 2 weeks now and I'm really enjoying the RBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hello @B///Moodley and welcome to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B///Moodley

Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm

Hi all

Name's Nishaat.

New member and new vaper.
Started vaping about a month ago when my buddy bought me a V8 for my birthday.
Being a frequent okka smoker (was never a fan of ciggies), having a vape is super convenient with less cleaning/packing. Vaping 0mg nic Trinity at the moment as I don't need the nicotine.

If anyone has any suggestions on flavours I should try, please give me a shout. Trinity is the first liquid I bought so looking to buy another flavour soon to switch things up.
Also currently saving up for a mod upgrade so doing research on those suckers and their maintenance.
Looks like this won't be a cheap hobby 

Thanks
SarChasm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## OPium46

SarChasm said:


> Hi all
> 
> Name's Nishaat.
> 
> New member and new vaper.
> Started vaping about a month ago when my buddy bought me a V8 for my birthday.
> Being a frequent okka smoker (was never a fan of ciggies), having a vape is super convenient with less cleaning/packing. Vaping 0mg nic Trinity at the moment as I don't need the nicotine.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on flavours I should try, please give me a shout. Trinity is the first liquid I bought so looking to buy another flavour soon to switch things up.
> Also currently saving up for a mod upgrade so doing research on those suckers and their maintenance.
> Looks like this won't be a cheap hobby
> 
> Thanks
> SarChasm


Welcome to the forum  plenty of info on here, so have a look around. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

SarChasm said:


> Hi all
> 
> Name's Nishaat.
> 
> New member and new vaper.
> Started vaping about a month ago when my buddy bought me a V8 for my birthday.
> Being a frequent okka smoker (was never a fan of ciggies), having a vape is super convenient with less cleaning/packing. Vaping 0mg nic Trinity at the moment as I don't need the nicotine.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on flavours I should try, please give me a shout. Trinity is the first liquid I bought so looking to buy another flavour soon to switch things up.
> Also currently saving up for a mod upgrade so doing research on those suckers and their maintenance.
> Looks like this won't be a cheap hobby
> 
> Thanks
> SarChasm


Most welcome to the forum. There are so many flavours and so many preferences it is difficult to suggest anything for you to try. Maybe try flavours that you liked in the Okka.
Looking forward to you sarchasmic contributions on the forum.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. There are so many flavours and so many preferences it is difficult to suggest anything for you to try. Maybe try flavours that you liked in the Okka.
> Looking forward to you sarchasmic contributions on the forum.
> Happy vaping.



Thanks man.

Might try a dessert flavour next, tried some of buddy's choc cheesecake but that was 3mg and left me with a scratchy throat so probably get my own in 0mg soon.
I've received two suggestions from other dude's saying I should try Mallowshake from Complex Chaos (I think that's the name?).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @SarChasm 

Congrats on the vaping

Finding juices that you like just takes trial and error - and a bit of patience. You need to get to understand what types of flavours you like - but in the beginning have an open mind and try as many as you can. Try hook up with your vaping buddies and try out their juices. Or try sample some at a vape shop.

A potential source of ideas could be the 2016 ECIGSSA juice awards results - which have the top juices - as voted by the members. Check out the results page here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

We are currently running the 2017 ECIGSSA Local Juice awards - and nominations are underway under the different categories. Just check out the different threads in that same subforum. May give you some further ideas...

All the best and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Zeek

Long time lurker here, been vaping since November 2016 and I am currently mixing my own juice, really enjoying the hobby aspect of vaping and excited to be on this great forum. no more lurking more posting

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OPium46

Zeek said:


> Long time lurker here, been vaping since November 2016 and I am currently mixing my own juice, really enjoying the hobby aspect of vaping and excited to be on this great forum. no more lurking more posting


From out the shadows he appears  welcome man. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Zeek said:


> Long time lurker here, been vaping since November 2016 and I am currently mixing my own juice, really enjoying the hobby aspect of vaping and excited to be on this great forum. no more lurking more posting



Welcome to the forum @Zeek - great to hear you are no longer lurking !
Lots of superb info and knowledgeable members here to help improve the vape journey
All the best


----------



## Zeek

Thanks @Silver and @OPium46

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

SarChasm said:


> Hi all
> 
> Name's Nishaat.
> 
> New member and new vaper.
> Started vaping about a month ago when my buddy bought me a V8 for my birthday.
> Being a frequent okka smoker (was never a fan of ciggies), having a vape is super convenient with less cleaning/packing. Vaping 0mg nic Trinity at the moment as I don't need the nicotine.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on flavours I should try, please give me a shout. Trinity is the first liquid I bought so looking to buy another flavour soon to switch things up.
> Also currently saving up for a mod upgrade so doing research on those suckers and their maintenance.
> Looks like this won't be a cheap hobby
> 
> Thanks
> SarChasm



Hello @SarChasm and welcome to the forum. If you like the trinity then try SNLV 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Zeek said:


> Long time lurker here, been vaping since November 2016 and I am currently mixing my own juice, really enjoying the hobby aspect of vaping and excited to be on this great forum. no more lurking more posting



Hello @Zeek and welcome out of the shadows and into the light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm

Amir said:


> Hello @SarChasm and welcome to the forum. If you like the trinity then try SNLV
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



SNLV is definitely on my "to-try" radar.
Do they not make them in 50/60 ml bottles? Last time I only saw 30 and 100 ml.


----------



## Faraaz

Hi there 

after browsing the forum and asking questions i realized i made a mistake, so here i am introducing myself

I am from Klerksdorp , work in the print and signage field

i have a secondhand twisp aero x (proper device seems confusing and expensive)

as you all know liquid is ridiculously expensive and not completely of the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OPium46

Faraaz said:


> Hi there
> 
> after browsing the forum and asking questions i realized i made a mistake, so here i am introducing myself
> 
> I am from Klerksdorp , work in the print and signage field
> 
> i have a secondhand twisp aero x (proper device seems confusing and expensive)
> 
> as you all know liquid is ridiculously expensive and not completely of the stinkies


Welcome Faraaz  

Don't be disheartened from getting a "proper" device. There is a wealth of knowledge and plenty people to help you out on here  you can also check the classifieds section, maybe a device goes up for sale within your budget. 

Happy Vaping! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Faraaz said:


> Hi there
> 
> after browsing the forum and asking questions i realized i made a mistake, so here i am introducing myself
> 
> I am from Klerksdorp , work in the print and signage field
> 
> i have a secondhand twisp aero x (proper device seems confusing and expensive)
> 
> as you all know liquid is ridiculously expensive and not completely of the stinkies



Welcome to the forum @Faraaz - and thanks for the intro
Congrats on the vaping - keep on going - and wishing you all the best with your vaping journey
Enjoy the forum


----------



## Amir

SarChasm said:


> SNLV is definitely on my "to-try" radar.
> Do they not make them in 50/60 ml bottles? Last time I only saw 30 and 100 ml.


 
Take 2 30ml bottles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Faraaz said:


> Hi there
> 
> after browsing the forum and asking questions i realized i made a mistake, so here i am introducing myself
> 
> I am from Klerksdorp , work in the print and signage field
> 
> i have a secondhand twisp aero x (proper device seems confusing and expensive)
> 
> as you all know liquid is ridiculously expensive and not completely of the stinkies



Slms @Faraaz and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smok 101

Good morning all,

My name is Dirk and I'm from Florida Hills Johannesburg. I've been vaping for about a year now and enjoy every moment of it.
It's something strange to get used to at first especially if you have been smoking cigarettes for a while.
I have quite a few mods and tanks because you know how it goes when you managed to see something new while
window shopping.

Anyway that's my story and I am sticking to it.

Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthur

Good day. I am Arthur and been vaping for about 1 month now. Also got to know some sales people and bought a load of crap. Now got a Boxer V2 with serpent mini 25 and a RX300 with Lemo 3 and Kylin RTA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome Arthur. 
Some nice kit you got there. 
Enjoy the journey man, and remember... 
Ask questions, many many questions


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Smok 101 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> My name is Dirk and I'm from Florida Hills Johannesburg. I've been vaping for about a year now and enjoy every moment of it.
> It's something strange to get used to at first especially if you have been smoking cigarettes for a while.
> I have quite a few mods and tanks because you know how it goes when you managed to see something new while
> window shopping.
> 
> Anyway that's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a great day!



Hello @Smok 101 and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Arthur said:


> Good day. I am Arthur and been vaping for about 1 month now. Also got to know some sales people and bought a load of crap. Now got a Boxer V2 with serpent mini 25 and a RX300 with Lemo 3 and Kylin RTA.



Hello @Arthur and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Smok 101 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> My name is Dirk and I'm from Florida Hills Johannesburg. I've been vaping for about a year now and enjoy every moment of it.
> It's something strange to get used to at first especially if you have been smoking cigarettes for a while.
> I have quite a few mods and tanks because you know how it goes when you managed to see something new while
> window shopping.
> 
> Anyway that's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a great day!





Arthur said:


> Good day. I am Arthur and been vaping for about 1 month now. Also got to know some sales people and bought a load of crap. Now got a Boxer V2 with serpent mini 25 and a RX300 with Lemo 3 and Kylin RTA.



Welcome @Smok 101 and @Arthur !

Hope you guys get all the info you're looking for, and don't be shy to join in, and ask whatever questions you have!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott

B///Moodley said:


> Hi guys, Brandon here.
> 
> Been vaping on a twisp for 3 years now and about a month ago went ahead and got myself two mods from smok, regret not trying the mods much earlier. I'm sort of in the mix of cloud and flavour chasing and relatively new to the rebuildable game and would love to learn the tips and tricks from you guys.
> 
> Hardware:
> - Smok Stick V8
> - Smok Alien 220w
> - Smok Alien baby beast RBA
> 
> I've been using 24g SS316 and 24g haywire Nichrome with cotton bacon for about 2 weeks now and I'm really enjoying the RBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome Brandon great to have you on the forum. You will get plenty of sound advice here.


----------



## Scott

Welcome


SarChasm said:


> Hi all
> 
> Name's Nishaat.
> 
> New member and new vaper.
> Started vaping about a month ago when my buddy bought me a V8 for my birthday.
> Being a frequent okka smoker (was never a fan of ciggies), having a vape is super convenient with less cleaning/packing. Vaping 0mg nic Trinity at the moment as I don't need the nicotine.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on flavours I should try, please give me a shout. Trinity is the first liquid I bought so looking to buy another flavour soon to switch things up.
> Also currently saving up for a mod upgrade so doing research on those suckers and their maintenance.
> Looks like this won't be a cheap hobby
> 
> Thanks
> SarChasm


Welcome to the forum great to have you on board. Don't stress to much the initial outlay can feel a bit steep but then it evens out and becomes truly affordable.


----------



## Scott

Welc


Rudyp said:


> Hi, my name is Rudy.. only been vaping for about 3 months now. i started vaping as an attempt to quit smoking, so still trying lol. Yet i absolutely love vaping. I'm currently using the Reuleaux 300 mod and the Ijoy RDTA 5 rebuildable tank. I dig berry flavors and subtle desert flavors, im currently vaping a Zesty berry flavor e-liquid by blends of distinction and loving it.


Welcome Rudy while pre-mixed juices are great the DIY bug will bite you soon. Keep an eye on the recipe threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Smok 101 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> My name is Dirk and I'm from Florida Hills Johannesburg. I've been vaping for about a year now and enjoy every moment of it.
> It's something strange to get used to at first especially if you have been smoking cigarettes for a while.
> I have quite a few mods and tanks because you know how it goes when you managed to see something new while
> window shopping.
> 
> Anyway that's my story and I am sticking to it.
> 
> Have a great day!



Welcome to the forum @Smok 101 
Congrats on the vaping
Wishing you all the best from here on
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Arthur said:


> Good day. I am Arthur and been vaping for about 1 month now. Also got to know some sales people and bought a load of crap. Now got a Boxer V2 with serpent mini 25 and a RX300 with Lemo 3 and Kylin RTA.



Welcome @Arthur 
Congrats on the vaping - great gear you have in just one month!
Enjoy and all the best


----------



## Arthur

Silver said:


> Welcome @Arthur
> Congrats on the vaping - great gear you have in just one month!
> Enjoy and all the best


I am on the road a lot and do not like to struggle with crappy equipment and flat batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Arthur said:


> I am on the road a lot and do not like to struggle with crappy equipment and flat batteries



Great to hear @Arthur 
Agreed!


----------



## Arthur

Silver said:


> Great to hear @Arthur
> Agreed!


The rx300 is a bit of a brick but last 2 days or at least 10 hours on the road

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lalla

Welcome to all new members

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooney-Vapes

Hi all, writing from CPT side new to vaping but quite the enthusiast already. 22 yrs of age. On a quest for alien flavours and good times! Ex smoker - introduced to vaping through friends.. best move I've made in 2017. The future is now!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rooney-Vapes said:


> Hi all, writing from CPT side new to vaping but quite the enthusiast already. 22 yrs of age. On a quest for alien flavours and good times! Ex smoker - introduced to vaping through friends.. best move I've made in 2017. The future is now!



Welcome to the forum @Rooney-Vapes 
Thanks for the intro. Congrats on the vaping!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff

Rooney-Vapes said:


> Hi all, writing from CPT side new to vaping but quite the enthusiast already. 22 yrs of age. On a quest for alien flavours and good times! Ex smoker - introduced to vaping through friends.. best move I've made in 2017. The future is now!


Welcome @Rooney-Vapes

Enjoy, you'll find some great help from the guys here.



Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rooney-Vapes said:


> Hi all, writing from CPT side new to vaping but quite the enthusiast already. 22 yrs of age. On a quest for alien flavours and good times! Ex smoker - introduced to vaping through friends.. best move I've made in 2017. The future is now!



Hello @Rooney-Vapes and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danelle Prinsloo

Hi all, I am 39 and from Roodepoort Gauteng. I am new to vaping, started vaping as a means to quit smoking, 2 and a half weeks into being cigarette free. Best decision I've made... I use the iJust S and I simply fell in love with vaping. Not sure if this is the best device but as a single mom, affordability comes first. I have to admit that it turns out way more expensive than what I expected. On a quest for finding a way to continue vaping but in a more affordable way. Want to start making my own mixes

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Danelle Prinsloo said:


> Hi all, I am 39 and from Roodepoort Gauteng. I am new to vaping, started vaping as a means to quit smoking, 2 and a half weeks into being cigarette free. Best decision I've made... I use the iJust S and I simply fell in love with vaping. Not sure if this is the best device but as a single mom, affordability comes first. I have to admit that it turns out way more expensive than what I expected. On a quest for finding a way to continue vaping but in a more affordable way. Want to start making my own mixes



Hello @Danelle Prinsloo and welcome to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott

Arthur said:


> The rx300 is a bit of a brick but last 2 days or at least 10 hours on the road


Welcome Arthur. Hope you enjoy the camaraderie shared on the forum.


----------



## Scott

Rooney-Vapes said:


> Hi all, writing from CPT side new to vaping but quite the enthusiast already. 22 yrs of age. On a quest for alien flavours and good times! Ex smoker - introduced to vaping through friends.. best move I've made in 2017. The future is now!


Welcome mate I am sure you will find plenty to keep you enthusiastically involved on the forum. Please send regards to the fairest Cape.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Scott

Danelle Prinsloo said:


> Hi all, I am 39 and from Roodepoort Gauteng. I am new to vaping, started vaping as a means to quit smoking, 2 and a half weeks into being cigarette free. Best decision I've made... I use the iJust S and I simply fell in love with vaping. Not sure if this is the best device but as a single mom, affordability comes first. I have to admit that it turns out way more expensive than what I expected. On a quest for finding a way to continue vaping but in a more affordable way. Want to start making my own mixes


Welcome Danelle. I promise you it seems financially overwhelming when the vaping bug bites you due to the massive variety of products and avenues available to explore but you will find your niche very quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Danelle Prinsloo said:


> Hi all, I am 39 and from Roodepoort Gauteng. I am new to vaping, started vaping as a means to quit smoking, 2 and a half weeks into being cigarette free. Best decision I've made... I use the iJust S and I simply fell in love with vaping. Not sure if this is the best device but as a single mom, affordability comes first. I have to admit that it turns out way more expensive than what I expected. On a quest for finding a way to continue vaping but in a more affordable way. Want to start making my own mixes



Welcome to the forum @Danelle Prinsloo 
Congrats on the vaping - you are doing a great thing!
Lots to learn on this forum. And many DIY experts here. Feel free to ask questions as you go
All the best


----------



## hugo Testa

Hi There, My name Is Hugo, I have been vaping for almost two years now and loving it. I got into it through a family member who stopped smoking. I am glad i made the switch, best decision yet. I joined this community to get into contact with like minded people and hopefully grow and protect the industry. 
Thank you for this platform, and I hope to get more involved over the next couple of weeks, but working away in the UK(couple of months a year) is not great as the TPD has changed things dramatically. I hope SA will be different and not go down a similar route as it will ruin all the hard work a dedication mixologists/mixers/juice Guru's have put into the industry. that asided, thank you for all the hard work, it makes vaping worth while. 
Lucky i have quite a few bottles of amazing SA liquid, it should see me through till i return(I hope)..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

hugo Testa said:


> Hi There, My name Is Hugo, I have been vaping for almost two years now and loving it. I got into it through a family member who stopped smoking. I am glad i made the switch, best decision yet. I joined this community to get into contact with like minded people and hopefully grow and protect the industry.
> Thank you for this platform, and I hope to get more involved over the next couple of weeks, but working away in the UK(couple of months a year) is not great as the TPD has changed things dramatically. I hope SA will be different and not go down a similar route as it will ruin all the hard work a dedication mixologists/mixers/juice Guru's have put into the industry. that asided, thank you for all the hard work, it makes vaping worth while.
> Lucky i have quite a few bottles of amazing SA liquid, it should see me through till i return(I hope)..



Hello @hugo Testa and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott

hugo Testa said:


> Hi There, My name Is Hugo, I have been vaping for almost two years now and loving it. I got into it through a family member who stopped smoking. I am glad i made the switch, best decision yet. I joined this community to get into contact with like minded people and hopefully grow and protect the industry.
> Thank you for this platform, and I hope to get more involved over the next couple of weeks, but working away in the UK(couple of months a year) is not great as the TPD has changed things dramatically. I hope SA will be different and not go down a similar route as it will ruin all the hard work a dedication mixologists/mixers/juice Guru's have put into the industry. that asided, thank you for all the hard work, it makes vaping worth while.
> Lucky i have quite a few bottles of amazing SA liquid, it should see me through till i return(I hope)..


Hi Hugo welcome to the forum. Fortunately we will be at your fingertips wherever you venture around the world. Enjoy the blends you have left while in the UK. There will be plenty tasty treats waiting for you when you get home.


----------



## Marcel Keller

Marcel here. Been vaping for 9 years. First on the twispy things then over to the more serious mods in my techie days in the electronics trade. Some were custom built and others bought. Last stinky was in 07. Also a biker and transporter of leisure equipment country wide. Mostly on the road these days and enjoying my vapes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Hello @Marcel Keller and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycan101

Hey All

Quit smoking cold Turkey in January 2017 , and been vaping for approx 5 months now. 
Vaporesso Tarot Nano with standard Veco Tank....is my device of choice (FOR NOW..._) not bad, into desert flavors currently.... mainly Paulies Coffee Cake  (thanx Paulie...you did an excellent job at it) Mix juice here and there and hopefully I can get in tough with other "Avid" mixers.... O..the dark art of mixing juice..... Love testing all mixes, beats cigarettes any day LOL ... Cool so thats me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Lycan101 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Quit smoking cold Turkey in January 2017 , and been vaping for approx 5 months now.
> Vaporesso Tarot Nano with standard Veco Tank....is my device of choice (FOR NOW..._) not bad, into desert flavors currently.... mainly Paulies Coffee Cake  (thanx Paulie...you did an excellent job at it) Mix juice here and there and hopefully I can get in tough with other "Avid" mixers.... O..the dark art of mixing juice..... Love testing all mixes, beats cigarettes any day LOL ... Cool so thats me.


Welcome @Lycan101 !

@Paulie has certainly made some great juices! I'm guessing by your statement that you plan on upgrading soon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lycan101

Hi Stosta
Yea i may upgrade soon, but get a second device. Tarot Nano is good, vape at 33 degrees with the Ceramic coils. they taste real good.
Think I may just go for the Tesla sooner rather then later .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott

Marcel Keller said:


> Marcel here. Been vaping for 9 years. First on the twispy things then over to the more serious mods in my techie days in the electronics trade. Some were custom built and others bought. Last stinky was in 07. Also a biker and transporter of leisure equipment country wide. Mostly on the road these days and enjoying my vapes.


 Hi Marcel welcome to the forum. You sound like an absolute veteran and could certainly teach me a thing or a few hundred about vaping. Hope you enjoy the awesome atmosphere on the thread and feel free to share your expertise and experiences.


----------



## Amir

Lycan101 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Quit smoking cold Turkey in January 2017 , and been vaping for approx 5 months now.
> Vaporesso Tarot Nano with standard Veco Tank....is my device of choice (FOR NOW..._) not bad, into desert flavors currently.... mainly Paulies Coffee Cake  (thanx Paulie...you did an excellent job at it) Mix juice here and there and hopefully I can get in tough with other "Avid" mixers.... O..the dark art of mixing juice..... Love testing all mixes, beats cigarettes any day LOL ... Cool so thats me.



Hello @Lycan101 and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Meintjes

Hi all Meintjes here. First heard about vaping from my brother in law few years back, never really been interested. I still smoke pipe from time to time. Its got aeroma that cant be copied. Started vaping just to try it out with a borrowed ijoy something or whatever, burnt every single coil in the pack. Gave that back and tried a eleaf on an istick pico. Worlds apart. Recently got my hands on a used teslacig stealth that Im trying to sort out still. I have alot of stupid questions to irritate all the clever people but will spread them out to ease the pain. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Meintjes said:


> Hi all Meintjes here. First heard about vaping from my brother in law few years back, never really been interested. I still smoke pipe from time to time. Its got aeroma that cant be copied. Started vaping just to try it out with a borrowed ijoy something or whatever, burnt every single coil in the pack. Gave that back and tried a eleaf on an istick pico. Worlds apart. Recently got my hands on a used teslacig stealth that Im trying to sort out still. I have alot of stupid questions to irritate all the clever people but will spread them out to ease the pain.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Hello @Meintjes and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelus

Sho members coming thick and fast so great to see ... ever growing community so awsome.

Iam sure u all will love it here .... wait .... it's freaking awsomeeeeee

Soooo welcomeeeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Meintjes

Thanks guys.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott

Lycan101 said:


> Hi Stosta
> Yea i may upgrade soon, but get a second device. Tarot Nano is good, vape at 33 degrees with the Ceramic coils. they taste real good.
> Think I may just go for the Tesla sooner rather then later .....
> View attachment 98598


Welcome to the forum mate. Hope you have a fruitful journey with us as we attempt to master our hobby.


----------



## Scott

Meintjes said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Warm welcome to you Meintjies. Hope you enjoy the variety and freedom to express yourself and gain the knowledge that abounds on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm

Hii vapers
Im Waseem, 
I have never smoked cigarettes as an addiction before I just love vaping, chasing those massive clouds..
Ive been vaping for about a month and a month o bliss it has been!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Seemo.wm said:


> Hii vapers
> Im Waseem,
> I have never smoked cigarettes as an addiction before I just love vaping, chasing those massive clouds..
> Ive been vaping for about a month and a month o bliss it has been!



Slms @Seemo.wm and welcome to the forum


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Seemo.wm said:


> Hii vapers
> Im Waseem,
> I have never smoked cigarettes as an addiction before I just love vaping, chasing those massive clouds..
> Ive been vaping for about a month and a month o bliss it has been!


Welcome man!


----------



## Seemo.wm

Chukin'Vape said:


> Welcome man!


Thanks buddy


----------



## Seemo.wm

Amir said:


> Slms @Seemo.wm and welcome to the forum


Wslm 


Amir said:


> Slms @Seemo.wm and welcome to the forum


Wslm Amir jzk.. Thanks for the welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TerenceR

Hi Guys, TerenceR here. Glad to be part of this flavourful forum
I'm off the stinkies since 2013, smoked the Twisp Clearo about 3 years then moved to Eleaf Pico about 8 months now, with a OBS Cruis tank. I've learnt quite a bit so far, so I decided its time I try making some DIY juice for myself. So I took over a friends DIY kit with all the essentials but only a few flavours - looking for some simple 1-2 flavour recipes to play around with

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

TerenceR said:


> Hi Guys, TerenceR here. Glad to be part of this flavourful forum
> I'm off the stinkies since 2013, smoked the Twisp Clearo about 3 years then moved to Eleaf Pico about 8 months now, with a OBS Cruis tank. I've learnt quite a bit so far, so I decided its time I try making some DIY juice for myself. So I took over a friends DIY kit with all the essentials but only a few flavours - looking for some simple 1-2 flavour recipes to play around with


Most welcome to the forum, @TerenceR. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit! 
DIY is great fun. Here is a thread with some 1- 2 flavour recipes.
Happy vaping.


----------



## TerenceR

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum, @TerenceR. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit!
> DIY is great fun. Here is a thread with some 1- 2 flavour recipes.
> Happy vaping.


Thanks Andre


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

TerenceR said:


> Hi Guys, TerenceR here. Glad to be part of this flavourful forum
> I'm off the stinkies since 2013, smoked the Twisp Clearo about 3 years then moved to Eleaf Pico about 8 months now, with a OBS Cruis tank. I've learnt quite a bit so far, so I decided its time I try making some DIY juice for myself. So I took over a friends DIY kit with all the essentials but only a few flavours - looking for some simple 1-2 flavour recipes to play around with



Hello @TerenceR and welcome to the forum


----------



## MickyD

HI Guys Mikhail here. also know as Micky or MickyD  I've been vaping for 2 months now and I've been loving it.
i used to use twisp and a mate of mine told me to try vapes so i researched it and o dam i just saw things about it blowing up and so on, i immediately backed out until i tried one and o did i love it so got my hand on a V8 stick (Noob Stick) and learnt fast started wicking my own coils and so on now im running through a bottle of flavor every 3 to 4 days 35ML.

loving the vape world and got lots of question to ask and would love to be apart of a community of vapers and people to help along my joy Vaping.

Peace Vapers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

MickyD said:


> HI Guys Mikhail here. also know as Micky or MickyD  I've been vaping for 2 months now and I've been loving it.
> i used to use twisp and a mate of mine told me to try vapes so i researched it and o dam i just saw things about it blowing up and so on, i immediately backed out until i tried one and o did i love it so got my hand on a V8 stick (Noob Stick) and learnt fast started wicking my own coils and so on now im running through a bottle of flavor every 3 to 4 days 35ML.
> 
> loving the vape world and got lots of question to ask and would love to be apart of a community of vapers and people to help along my joy Vaping.
> 
> Peace Vapers



Welcome MickyD,
If you have millions of questions, well you have come to the right place. 
Lots and lots of really old, I mean experienced, people here to help. 

Enjoy the journey 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Amir

MickyD said:


> HI Guys Mikhail here. also know as Micky or MickyD  I've been vaping for 2 months now and I've been loving it.
> i used to use twisp and a mate of mine told me to try vapes so i researched it and o dam i just saw things about it blowing up and so on, i immediately backed out until i tried one and o did i love it so got my hand on a V8 stick (Noob Stick) and learnt fast started wicking my own coils and so on now im running through a bottle of flavor every 3 to 4 days 35ML.
> 
> loving the vape world and got lots of question to ask and would love to be apart of a community of vapers and people to help along my joy Vaping.
> 
> Peace Vapers



Hi @MickyD and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickyD

GerritVisagie said:


> Welcome MickyD,
> If you have millions of questions, well you have come to the right place.
> Lots and lots of really old, I mean experienced, people here to help.
> 
> Enjoy the journey
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


woohoo great stuff i do have tons will be flowing them in soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MickyD

Amir said:


> Hi @MickyD and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Faraaz

Welcome to all the new members 

all the slumos are joining  @Amir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Faraaz said:


> Welcome to all the new members
> 
> all the slumos are joining  @Amir



Fasting got them thinking about the vapes


----------



## Faraaz

lol  monday they can blow clouds


----------



## Amir

Faraaz said:


> lol  monday they can blow clouds



Clouds bro clouds... But not too much on Saturday night or else the maankykers wont make Eid on Sunday


----------



## Faraaz

Amir said:


> Clouds bro clouds... But not too much on Saturday night or else the maankykers wont make Eid on Sunday



lol they breaking fast earlier then us i hear 

well just need to warn the forum to go easy on the clouds saturday night and hope for the best


----------



## Cuzzie

Whats up fellow vape masters. 
Hope you all doing well.

My mate told me I totally have to join this forum @Rooney-Vapes and here I am. 

Been reading through some some threads and im so stoked to see so much activity.

Im running an asmodus minikin boost 155w with a Trol V2 25mm when chilling and an avocado 24mm when on the move. All about big clouds and flavor in my bek. 

Hope I can give some solid advice for some solid advice in return. 

Keep puffing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

TerenceR said:


> Hi Guys, TerenceR here. Glad to be part of this flavourful forum
> I'm off the stinkies since 2013, smoked the Twisp Clearo about 3 years then moved to Eleaf Pico about 8 months now, with a OBS Cruis tank. I've learnt quite a bit so far, so I decided its time I try making some DIY juice for myself. So I took over a friends DIY kit with all the essentials but only a few flavours - looking for some simple 1-2 flavour recipes to play around with



Welcome to the forum @TerenceR 
Congrats on the vaping and all the best with the DIY. There are some expert DIYers on the forum and some great info in the recipes and DIY subforums.
All the best


----------



## Silver

MickyD said:


> HI Guys Mikhail here. also know as Micky or MickyD  I've been vaping for 2 months now and I've been loving it.
> i used to use twisp and a mate of mine told me to try vapes so i researched it and o dam i just saw things about it blowing up and so on, i immediately backed out until i tried one and o did i love it so got my hand on a V8 stick (Noob Stick) and learnt fast started wicking my own coils and so on now im running through a bottle of flavor every 3 to 4 days 35ML.
> 
> loving the vape world and got lots of question to ask and would love to be apart of a community of vapers and people to help along my joy Vaping.
> 
> Peace Vapers



Welcome to the forum @MickyD 
You are part of a great community of passionate enthusiast vapers here
Feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy


----------



## KZOR

@Cuzzie ............. always great to see fellow Capetonians joining.
The forum is a trove of wisdom. Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Cuzzie said:


> Whats up fellow vape masters.
> Hope you all doing well.
> 
> My mate told me I totally have to join this forum @Rooney-Vapes and here I am.
> 
> Been reading through some some threads and im so stoked to see so much activity.
> 
> Im running an asmodus minikin boost 155w with a Trol V2 25mm when chilling and an avocado 24mm when on the move. All about big clouds and flavor in my bek.
> 
> Hope I can give some solid advice for some solid advice in return.
> 
> Keep puffing.



Welcome to the forum @Cuzzie 
Congrats on thr vaping and nice gear!
Enjoy and feel free to ask questions as you go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Cuzzie said:


> Whats up fellow vape masters.
> Hope you all doing well.
> 
> My mate told me I totally have to join this forum @Rooney-Vapes and here I am.
> 
> Been reading through some some threads and im so stoked to see so much activity.
> 
> Im running an asmodus minikin boost 155w with a Trol V2 25mm when chilling and an avocado 24mm when on the move. All about big clouds and flavor in my bek.
> 
> Hope I can give some solid advice for some solid advice in return.
> 
> Keep puffing.



Sup @Cuzzie and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooney-Vapes

Cuzzie said:


> Whats up fellow vape masters.
> Hope you all doing well.
> 
> My mate told me I totally have to join this forum @Rooney-Vapes and here I am.
> 
> Been reading through some some threads and im so stoked to see so much activity.
> 
> Im running an asmodus minikin boost 155w with a Trol V2 25mm when chilling and an avocado 24mm when on the move. All about big clouds and flavor in my bek.
> 
> Hope I can give some solid advice for some solid advice in return.
> 
> Keep puffing.


Welcome Cuzzi, glad to have you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Cuzzie said:


> Whats up fellow vape masters.
> Hope you all doing well.
> 
> My mate told me I totally have to join this forum @Rooney-Vapes and here I am.
> 
> Been reading through some some threads and im so stoked to see so much activity.
> 
> Im running an asmodus minikin boost 155w with a Trol V2 25mm when chilling and an avocado 24mm when on the move. All about big clouds and flavor in my bek.
> 
> Hope I can give some solid advice for some solid advice in return.
> 
> Keep puffing.


Most welcome to the forum @Cuzzie. Great gear you have going there. Looking forward to you contributions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cuzzie

KZOR said:


> @Cuzzie ............. always great to see fellow Capetonians joining.
> The forum is a trove of wisdom. Enjoy your stay.



Thanks so much @KZOR @Silver @Amir @Rooney-Vapes @Andre 
Stoked to be onboard.
Looking forward to future conversation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @Cuzzie.
Some lekker kit you have there brother. 
Enjoy the journey. 
And remember..... Ask many questions


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cuzzie

GerritVisagie said:


> Welcome @Cuzzie.
> Some lekker kit you have there brother.
> Enjoy the journey.
> And remember..... Ask many questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Thank you @GerritVisagie 
You gents are legendary!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moomba

Hey everyone.

I hope everyone is well.

I'm Nicholas from Johannesburg. I have been vaping for the better half of 2 years. I found this forum while looking for peoples thoughts on the Billet Box. I thought i would finally join after my authentic Billet Box finally arrived.

My kits are the Hcigar VT200 with the SMOK v8\v12 tank, V8 stick and now the Billet Box with Exocet deck.

Thank you for the opportunity and i am looking forward to joining in a few discussions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Moomba said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm Nicholas from Johannesburg. I have been vaping for the better half of 2 years. I found this forum while looking for peoples thoughts on the Billet Box. I thought i would finally join after my authentic Billet Box finally arrived.
> 
> My kits are the Hcigar VT200 with the SMOK v8\v12 tank, V8 stick and now the Billet Box with Exocet deck.
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity and i am looking forward to joining in a few discussions.


Most welcome to the forum @Moomba. Great gear you have there. The BB seems to be a universal favourite. Looking forward to your contributions. Happy vaping.


----------



## Amir

Moomba said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm Nicholas from Johannesburg. I have been vaping for the better half of 2 years. I found this forum while looking for peoples thoughts on the Billet Box. I thought i would finally join after my authentic Billet Box finally arrived.
> 
> My kits are the Hcigar VT200 with the SMOK v8\v12 tank, V8 stick and now the Billet Box with Exocet deck.
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity and i am looking forward to joining in a few discussions.



Hello @Moomba and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.I.roDynamics

Hello all. My name is Willem I'm a final year physics and computer science student. I'll admit I started vaping when a friend gave me a pull of his clearo and I really liked the flavor, but after the first week of vaping on my own device I noticed my sense of smell and taste coming back. I started out on the original twisp clearo and I'm now on the Vega. I'm looking at getting into diy ejuices for flavor and not just cloud production.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

A.I.roDynamics said:


> Hello all. My name is Willem I'm a final year physics and computer science student. I'll admit I started vaping when a friend gave me a pull of his clearo and I really liked the flavor, but after the first week of vaping on my own device I noticed my sense of smell and taste coming back. I started out on the original twisp clearo and I'm now on the Vega. I'm looking at getting into diy ejuices for flavor and not just cloud production.



Hello @A.I.roDynamics and welcome to the forum


----------



## GerritVisagie

A.I.roDynamics said:


> Hello all. My name is Willem I'm a final year physics and computer science student. I'll admit I started vaping when a friend gave me a pull of his clearo and I really liked the flavor, but after the first week of vaping on my own device I noticed my sense of smell and taste coming back. I started out on the original twisp clearo and I'm now on the Vega. I'm looking at getting into diy ejuices for flavor and not just cloud production.



Welcome to the forum Willem. 
This is a lekker place to replace video/spambook.
Remember, ask questions, and answer wherever you can. 
Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Jane808

Hello there, I'm Jane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Jane808 said:


> Hello there, I'm Jane



Hello @Jane808 and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Jane808 said:


> Hello there, I'm Jane



Welcome @Jane808 have blast. And ask many questions


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jane808

GerritVisagie said:


> Welcome @Jane808 have blast. And ask many questions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Of course！ Thanks~


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the recent new members!

@Moomba - show us a pic of the Billet Box!!
@A.I.roDynamics - lots of physics going on here, hehe
@Jane808 - welcome from abroad

Enjjoy your stay here and wishing you all the best for your vaping journeys
Feel free to ask questions as you go along. Lots of helpful experienced vapers are here!


----------



## Scott

Seemo.wm said:


> Hii vapers
> Im Waseem,
> I have never smoked cigarettes as an addiction before I just love vaping, chasing those massive clouds..
> Ive been vaping for about a month and a month o bliss it has been!


Welcome Waseem. I wish there were more of us who could boast having never been stinkie addicts let just tried one! Hope your stay is long and rewarding.


----------



## Scott

W


Cuzzie said:


> Whats up fellow vape masters.
> Hope you all doing well.
> 
> My mate told me I totally have to join this forum @Rooney-Vapes and here I am.
> 
> Been reading through some some threads and im so stoked to see so much activity.
> 
> Im running an asmodus minikin boost 155w with a Trol V2 25mm when chilling and an avocado 24mm when on the move. All about big clouds and flavor in my bek.
> 
> Hope I can give some solid advice for some solid advice in return.
> 
> Keep puffing.


Welcome Cuzzie. Your mate just gave you the best advice ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott

MickyD said:


> HI Guys Mikhail here. also know as Micky or MickyD  I've been vaping for 2 months now and I've been loving it.
> i used to use twisp and a mate of mine told me to try vapes so i researched it and o dam i just saw things about it blowing up and so on, i immediately backed out until i tried one and o did i love it so got my hand on a V8 stick (Noob Stick) and learnt fast started wicking my own coils and so on now im running through a bottle of flavor every 3 to 4 days 35ML.
> 
> loving the vape world and got lots of question to ask and would love to be apart of a community of vapers and people to help along my joy Vaping.
> 
> Peace Vapers


Welcome MickyD. Enjoy your journey with us.


----------



## Scott

TerenceR said:


> Hi Guys, TerenceR here. Glad to be part of this flavourful forum
> I'm off the stinkies since 2013, smoked the Twisp Clearo about 3 years then moved to Eleaf Pico about 8 months now, with a OBS Cruis tank. I've learnt quite a bit so far, so I decided its time I try making some DIY juice for myself. So I took over a friends DIY kit with all the essentials but only a few flavours - looking for some simple 1-2 flavour recipes to play around with


Welcome Terrence R. I am convinced you will enjoy your stay on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott

Moomba said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I hope everyone is well.
> 
> I'm Nicholas from Johannesburg. I have been vaping for the better half of 2 years. I found this forum while looking for peoples thoughts on the Billet Box. I thought i would finally join after my authentic Billet Box finally arrived.
> 
> My kits are the Hcigar VT200 with the SMOK v8\v12 tank, V8 stick and now the Billet Box with Exocet deck.
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity and i am looking forward to joining in a few discussions.


Welcome Moomba. I am envious of your gear and wish you a happy and informative journey with the rest of the family on the forum.


----------



## Moomba

Silver said:


> Welcome to all the recent new members!
> 
> @Moomba - show us a pic of the Billet Box!!
> @A.I.roDynamics - lots of physics going on here, hehe
> @Jane808 - welcome from abroad
> 
> Enjjoy your stay here and wishing you all the best for your vaping journeys
> Feel free to ask questions as you go along. Lots of helpful experienced vapers are here!
> 
> View attachment 99915



@Silver haha I thought you might ask XD Here you go. Sorry for the bad quality pictures. The button side is also plain black. I got the RatBlack version, it has the exocet with a single 2.5mm Alien coil (5 wraps), Black DotMod drip tip, Black boro tank and hopefully getting my condensation plug this coming week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Moomba said:


> @Silver haha I thought you might ask XD Here you go. Sorry for the bad quality pictures. The button side is also plain black. I got the RatBlack version, it has the exocet with a single 2.5mm Alien coil (5 wraps), Black DotMod drip tip, Black boro tank and hopefully getting my condensation plug this coming week.
> View attachment 99921
> View attachment 99922
> View attachment 99923



Looks great @Moomba 
Nice classic look to it! Thanks for sharing the pics
Enjoy!


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Welcome to the latest crowd, in no specific order :
@TerenceR , @MickyD , @Cuzzie , @A.I.roDynamics , @Jane808 , @Seemo.wm 

Glad to see that most of you are well kitted, sorted & off to a 'running start' . 
There is plenty of information already available, but we always have appetite for more, and look forward to members joining in on any discussions .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## caroline

Hi all. Been vaping almost 2 years and only opened my profile here now. I'm using a minikin v2 with a ammit duel. Love vaping! My favorite juice is scream. exited to be here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

caroline said:


> Hi all. Been vaping almost 2 years and only opened my profile here now. I'm using a minikin v2 with a ammit duel. Love vaping! My favorite juice is scream. exited to be here!



Hello @caroline and welcome to the forum


----------



## caroline

Amir said:


> Hello @caroline and welcome to the forum


Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

caroline said:


> Hi all. Been vaping almost 2 years and only opened my profile here now. I'm using a minikin v2 with a ammit duel. Love vaping! My favorite juice is scream. exited to be here!


Most welcome to the forum. Great gear you have going there. Looking forward to your contributions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## reaperVR

Hey Everyone.


JP here from Johannesburg. 

My life mainly consists of work, photography and games with the plan of adding vaping (again).

I stated started vaping at the end of 2015, but experienced some leaking issues with my Tron-S tank and stopped vaping. 


So now I’m in the market for a new tank to use with my eVic-VTCMini so I can start vaping again.


Hope y’all have a super day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

reaperVR said:


> Hey Everyone.
> 
> 
> JP here from Johannesburg.
> 
> My life mainly consists of work, photography and games with the plan of adding vaping (again).
> 
> I stated started vaping at the end of 2015, but experienced some leaking issues with my Tron-S tank and stopped vaping.
> 
> 
> So now I’m in the market for a new tank to use with my eVic-VTCMini so I can start vaping again.
> 
> 
> Hope y’all have a super day.



Hello @reaperVR and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZK1

pieterholtz said:


> Hey hey
> This is Pieter, from the east rand.
> Picked up a second hand Pico with a Melo111 as my first rig.
> Decided that i needed a good alternative to get me of cigarettes... and im almost 4 weeks in!!
> My first stop was Vape Away in Benoni, got amazing advice and help from the guys in the shop.
> They put me onto Paulies Coffee Cake for the first week....and Buckley &Co 's Toffee Choc Tabacco there after.
> Im so freeking hooked and SO over smoking!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk



Hi Pieter,

Welcome 

Kurt is a great guy and VERY informative!

Regards

Zaak


----------



## QKNatasha

ZK1 said:


> Hi Pieter,
> 
> Welcome and thanks for supporting our brand Buckley & Co.! (Mods, sorry if this is seen as advertising, just shout and let me know)
> 
> Kurt is a great guy and VERY informative!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaak



Hi

I'm Natasha and I'm a nicotine-a-holic.

My life consist of being a keyboard warrior, work and being a single mom.
I need to give up smoking and got introduced to the mystic world of Vaping through a bunch of crazy friends.

Thousands of Rands later and here I am. No turning back now.

At this point I'm coughing and not Vaping yet, but we'll get there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm

Hi Natasha

Congrats on your conversation! 
You'll have lots of fun vaping Trust me
It's great for your kids as well.


----------



## KZOR

Hi @caroline , @reaperVR and @QKNatasha ......... welcome to the nicest and biggest vaping forum in South Africa.
Here you will find all vape related walks of life. From DIY and coil building experts to general mod practitioners. 
Never be afraid to ask.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Seemo.wm

QKNatasha said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm Natasha and I'm a nicotine-a-holic.
> 
> My life consist of being a keyboard warrior, work and being a single mom.
> I need to give up smoking and got introduced to the mystic world of Vaping through a bunch of crazy friends.
> 
> Thousands of Rands later and here I am. No turning back now.
> 
> At this point I'm coughing and not Vaping yet, but we'll get there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

QKNatasha said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm Natasha and I'm a nicotine-a-holic.
> 
> My life consist of being a keyboard warrior, work and being a single mom.
> I need to give up smoking and got introduced to the mystic world of Vaping through a bunch of crazy friends.
> 
> Thousands of Rands later and here I am. No turning back now.
> 
> At this point I'm coughing and not Vaping yet, but we'll get there.



Hello @qknatsha and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jenna Bartosch

Whats up vapers!
Im Jen and I've been vaping for 10 months and counting. So far I haven't fallen off the wagon yet. I have 3 devices at the moment, a purple minikin v2 with a unwell 3 crown on it. I have a predator with the elabo tank and I also have a osub which has my govad on. I loooove vaping and visiting all the different shops!! I just recently got a coilmaster 3 kit so building has become alot more fun!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Jenna Bartosch said:


> Whats up vapers!
> Im Jen and I've been vaping for 10 months and counting. So far I haven't fallen off the wagon yet. I have 3 devices at the moment, a purple minikin v2 with a unwell 3 crown on it. I have a predator with the elabo tank and I also have a osub which has my govad on. I loooove vaping and visiting all the different shops!! I just recently got a coilmaster 3 kit so building has become alot more fun!



Hello @Jenna Bartosch and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Jenna Bartosch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparMan

Hardly my first post, but I realized I have yet to introduce myself and feel it's about time 

My name is Kyle, I'm from Fourways and I'm entirely in it for the flavour. Never been a smoker so 0mg all the way.

Had a great time on the forum so far, look out for juice and hardware reviews from myself in the near future

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

SparMan said:


> Hardly my first post, but I realized I have yet to introduce myself and feel it's about time
> 
> My name is Kyle, I'm from Fourways and I'm entirely in it for the flavour. Never been a smoker so 0mg all the way.
> 
> Had a great time on the forum so far, look out for juice and hardware reviews from myself in the near future



Hello @SparMan and welcome on out of the shadows and into the light


----------



## Willyza

In that case, Welcome @SparMan


----------



## Sachin1804

Hi, Sachin here from Pietermaritzburg. Nice forum youve guys got. Been browsing and finally decided to join. Im a newbie vaper and enjoying every moment of it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## @cliff

Sachin1804 said:


> Hi, Sachin here from Pietermaritzburg. Nice forum youve guys got. Been browsing and finally decided to join. Im a newbie vaper, but enjoying every moment of it.


Welcome Sachin,
Nice to see some more midlands vapers!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vinnyza

Good day. Name is Linton. Been vaping for almost 4 years now. Still have not reached the league of mods some of you have  However feeling the time is now hence me joining this awesome forum. Currently have a Smok Quantum and Eleaf mod with a Vaporesso Estoc and a OBS Engine. Hoping to get some great advice on a new mod. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Sachin1804 said:


> Hi, Sachin here from Pietermaritzburg. Nice forum youve guys got. Been browsing and finally decided to join. Im a newbie vaper and enjoying every moment of it.



Hello @Sachin1804 and welcome to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Vinnyza said:


> Good day. Name is Linton. Been vaping for almost 4 years now. Still have not reached the league of mods some of you have  However feeling the time is now hence me joining this awesome forum. Currently have a Smok Quantum and Eleaf mod with a Vaporesso Estoc and a OBS Engine. Hoping to get some great advice on a new mod. Thanks



Hello @Vinnyza and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac

SarChasm said:


> Hi all
> 
> Name's Nishaat.
> 
> New member and new vaper.
> Started vaping about a month ago when my buddy bought me a V8 for my birthday.
> Being a frequent okka smoker (was never a fan of ciggies), having a vape is super convenient with less cleaning/packing. Vaping 0mg nic Trinity at the moment as I don't need the nicotine.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on flavours I should try, please give me a shout. Trinity is the first liquid I bo@SarCught so looking to buy another flavour soon to switch things up.
> Also currently saving up for a mod upgrade so doing research on those suckers and their maintenance.
> Looks like this won't be a cheap hobby
> 
> Thanks
> SarChasm


@SarChasm I've been a bit lax in my visits to this thread sorry to say,so here's a big WELCOME to you and all the new forum members!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## franshorn

Howsit Guys and Girls. 

Frans here, been lurking a while, but thought it's best to say helloo before I start posting. 
Been stinkie free since the 19th of June...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

franshorn said:


> Howsit Guys and Girls.
> 
> Frans here, been lurking a while, but thought it's best to say helloo before I start posting.
> Been stinkie free since the 19th of June...



Hello @franshorn and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

Wow! 
So many new members. 
I know I'm missing some peeps, sorry guys. 
But welcome to the forum
@franshorn
@SarChasm
@Vinnyza

Ask questions guys, that's how we learn. And hey, if you see a question, and you have an answer, or an opinion, share! Be active, it's fun


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dwaindonovan

Stroodlepuff said:


> *All newbies*:
> 
> Firstly welcome . Please introduce yourselves and tell us a little about where you come from here. To do that just click on the last page number above and start typing in the "Write your reply" box at the bottom of that page.
> This thread is compulsory reading:
> What to expect on your vaping journey
> The following threads will help you a lot in understanding when browsing the forum:
> E-cig quick start guide
> What are electronic cigarettes
> For all those questions about the health aspects of electronic cigarettes:
> Health related facts about electronic cigarettes
> 
> [rsvp=24]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]





Stroodlepuff said:


> *All newbies*:
> 
> Firstly welcome . Please introduce yourselves and tell us a little about where you come from here. To do that just click on the last page number above and start typing in the "Write your reply" box at the bottom of that page.
> This thread is compulsory reading:
> What to expect on your vaping journey
> The following threads will help you a lot in understanding when browsing the forum:
> E-cig quick start guide
> What are electronic cigarettes
> For all those questions about the health aspects of electronic cigarettes:
> Health related facts about electronic cigarettes
> 
> [rsvp=24]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]


Hi, my name is Dwain, been vaping for about 6 months, started on Twisp and things escalated from there ☺ enjoying the vape-journey, finding a new taste experience to me is like a special memory I have of tasting wine in Franschhoek a few years ago, just takes me back there and life is good...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Dwaindonovan said:


> Hi, my name is Dwain, been vaping for about 6 months, started on Twisp and things escalated from there  enjoying the vape-journey, finding a new taste experience to me is like a special memory I have of tasting wine in Franschhoek a few years ago, just takes me back there and life is good...



Hello @deaindonovan and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumor001

Hi there

New on the forum, but i have been vaping for a couple of years now on and off, got into it full time lately.

Im from Pretoria,

At the moment the mods im using are the RX200 and the DripBox 160..

Atty’s:

Smok TF V4
Kylin RTA
Mage RTA
Trident RDA
Sigelei RDA
And the stock Atty that came with the DripBox160..

The juices: 

At the moment I only use Nasty Juice, nice flavor ( to me atleast lol ) haven’t had the time to taste some other brands, so for now im sticking to what i know

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rumor001 said:


> Hi there
> 
> New on the forum, but i have been vaping for a couple of years now on and off, got into it full time lately.
> 
> Im from Pretoria,
> 
> At the moment the mods im using are the RX200 and the DripBox 160..
> 
> Atty’s:
> 
> Smok TF V4
> Kylin RTA
> Mage RTA
> Trident RDA
> Sigelei RDA
> And the stock Atty that came with the DripBox160..
> 
> The juices:
> 
> At the moment I only use Nasty Juice, nice flavor ( to me atleast lol ) haven’t had the time to taste some other brands, so for now im sticking to what i know



Hello @Rumor001 and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlie#B

Ola, my name is Charmaine, started vaping about 3 months ago-very new to the world of vaping but enjoying it so far with all the gadgets and gizmos

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Charlie#B said:


> Ola, my name is Charmaine, started vaping about 3 months ago-very new to the world of vaping but enjoying it so far with all the gadgets and gizmos


Welcome to the forum @Charlie#B !

Couldn't agree with you more, the gadgets and gizmos make it a really interesting hobby! What kit are you currently using?

Don't feel shy to ask whatever questions you might have, the forum is an awesome place to learn!


----------



## Amir

Charlie#B said:


> Ola, my name is Charmaine, started vaping about 3 months ago-very new to the world of vaping but enjoying it so far with all the gadgets and gizmos



Hello @Charlie#B and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drikusw

Good morning all,

Although I am a brand new member here I have been following this forum for quite some time. Always interesting to see other people's opinions on gear and technique. (leads to a lot of FOMO though...)

I was a heavy smoker for +/- 29 years. From the age of around twelve I was a full time smoker. By the time I decided to stop smoking I was going through 40-60 per day on a standard day and even more over a weekend out with friends. Smoking was not limited to cigarettes, I was an avid Pipe smoker in between the 40-60... as well.

As with most members here I also started off with a Twisp Clearo but quickly bummed a stinky when the batteries was not charged or juice finished. My vaping journey started in 2013 but I have been vaping exclusively for almost 3 years now. I cannot remember when last I had a stinky. In fact just smelling tobacco smoke makes me feel ill. I am the worst kind of ex smoker.

Current set up is a Minikin V2 with Ammit Dual/SM25, Sigelei 75W tc with Nautilus Mini/Avo24/ Subtank Mini(rba) or Noisy V2 with Recoil RDA/Avo 24. Awaiting my first Squonk set up from Sir Vape. 
My vape journey has been amazing up to now and looking forward to many flavourful, easy breathing years ahead.

Cheers everyone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Drikusw said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Although I am a brand new member here I have been following this forum for quite some time. Always interesting to see other people's opinions on gear and technique. (leads to a lot of FOMO though...)
> 
> I was a heavy smoker for +/- 29 years. From the age of around twelve I was a full time smoker. By the time I decided to stop smoking I was going through 40-60 per day on a standard day and even more over a weekend out with friends. Smoking was not limited to cigarettes, I was an avid Pipe smoker in between the 40-60... as well.
> 
> As with most members here I also started off with a Twisp Clearo but quickly bummed a stinky when the batteries was not charged or juice finished. My vaping journey started in 2013 but I have been vaping exclusively for almost 3 years now. I cannot remember when last I had a stinky. In fact just smelling tobacco smoke makes me feel ill. I am the worst kind of ex smoker.
> 
> Current set up is a Minikin V2 with Ammit Dual/SM25, Sigelei 75W tc with Nautilus Mini/Avo24/ Subtank Mini(rba) or Noisy V2 with Recoil RDA/Avo 24. Awaiting my first Squonk set up from Sir Vape.
> My vape journey has been amazing up to now and looking forward to many flavourful, easy breathing years ahead.
> 
> Cheers everyone


Welcome @Drikusw !

You're on the money, the forum does lead to a lot of FOMO, but after a while you'll pick up what to pay special attention to and what not. But that learning curve is an immensely fun experience!

3 years is an epic achievement, congratulations!

My wife (who was never a smoker) is now one of those people that gags and coughs around smokers, but me on the other hand, I still find the smell of a cigarette pretty damned enticing, even though I have no desire to go back to it! It's interesting how different people leave the habit behind in different ways.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Drikusw said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Although I am a brand new member here I have been following this forum for quite some time. Always interesting to see other people's opinions on gear and technique. (leads to a lot of FOMO though...)
> 
> I was a heavy smoker for +/- 29 years. From the age of around twelve I was a full time smoker. By the time I decided to stop smoking I was going through 40-60 per day on a standard day and even more over a weekend out with friends. Smoking was not limited to cigarettes, I was an avid Pipe smoker in between the 40-60... as well.
> 
> As with most members here I also started off with a Twisp Clearo but quickly bummed a stinky when the batteries was not charged or juice finished. My vaping journey started in 2013 but I have been vaping exclusively for almost 3 years now. I cannot remember when last I had a stinky. In fact just smelling tobacco smoke makes me feel ill. I am the worst kind of ex smoker.
> 
> Current set up is a Minikin V2 with Ammit Dual/SM25, Sigelei 75W tc with Nautilus Mini/Avo24/ Subtank Mini(rba) or Noisy V2 with Recoil RDA/Avo 24. Awaiting my first Squonk set up from Sir Vape.
> My vape journey has been amazing up to now and looking forward to many flavourful, easy breathing years ahead.
> 
> Cheers everyone



Hello @Drikusw and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper12

Hi there. I just got my first mod + kit. Looking forward to learning from this site.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Viper12 said:


> Hi there. I just got my first mod + kit. Looking forward to learning from this site.


Most welcome to the forum. Enjoy your vape journey. Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amir

Viper12 said:


> Hi there. I just got my first mod + kit. Looking forward to learning from this site.



Hello @Viper12 and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Warm welcome to the recent new members!

@Rumor001 - nice gear
@Charlie#B - gadgets in vaping are amazing!
@Drikusw - great intro and congrats on the 3 years without stinkies!
@Viper12

Wishing you all the very best with your vaping journey. Feel free to ask questions here on the forum as you go. We are lucky to have some of the country's most experienced and helpful vapers here.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reef

hello all, i am Reef just joined the forum
been vaping since 14 march 2017 when i got an ijust S for my birthday(4 months now).
currently vaping on a kbox160 with serpent RDTA and a full rainbow stick V8 + druga.
heavily into the DIY making my own juice.

off cigarettes atm, hopefuly for good. Looking forward to gaining knowledge from all here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Hello @Reef and welcome to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreadside

Hello Forum!
I'm Nico and been vaping for a few weeks now, started vaping to help me quit smoking! Have not smoked a cig in two week.
Hope to learn from the Members.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Dreadside said:


> Hello Forum!
> I'm Nico and been vaping for a few weeks now, started vaping to help me quit smoking! Have not smoked a cig in two week.
> Hope to learn from the Members.



Hello @Dreadside and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Reef said:


> hello all, i am Reef just joined the forum
> been vaping since 14 march 2017 when i got an ijust S for my birthday(4 months now).
> currently vaping on a kbox160 with serpent RDTA and a full rainbow stick V8 + druga.
> heavily into the DIY making my own juice.
> 
> off cigarettes atm, hopefuly for good. Looking forward to gaining knowledge from all here.


Most welcome to the forum @Reef. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - 4 months certainly qualifies. And DIY is such fun you will never feel the need for them stinkies again. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Dreadside said:


> Hello Forum!
> I'm Nico and been vaping for a few weeks now, started vaping to help me quit smoking! Have not smoked a cig in two week.
> Hope to learn from the Members.


Most welcome the forum @Dreadside. You certainly have done the hard yards in kicking the stinky habit - well done. Your taste buds should be going havoc about now. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


----------



## kev mac

Marcel Keller said:


> Marcel here. Been vaping for 9 years. First on the twispy things then over to the more serious mods in my techie days in the electronics trade. Some were custom built and others bought. Last stinky was in 07. Also a biker and transporter of leisure equipment country wide. Mostly on the road these days and enjoying my vapes.


@Marcel Keller 9 years!! You should be welcoming most of us to vapeing! Good show!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

hugo Testa said:


> Hi There, My name Is Hugo, I have been vaping for almost two years now and loving it. I got into it through a family member who stopped smoking. I am glad i made the switch, best decision yet. I joined this community to get into contact with like minded people and hopefully grow and protect the industry.
> Thank you for this platform, and I hope to get more involved over the next couple of weeks, but working away in the UK(couple of months a year) is not great as the TPD has changed things dramatically. I hope SA will be different and not go down a similar route as it will ruin all the hard work a dedication mixologists/mixers/juice Guru's have put into the industry. that asided, thank you for all the hard work, it makes vaping worth while.
> Lucky i have quite a few bottles of amazing SA liquid, it should see me through till i return(I hope)..


welcome @hugo Testa @Dreadside @Reef @Danelle Prinsloo @Lycan101 and to all new forum members,glad to see our ranks growing!


----------



## Silver

Reef said:


> hello all, i am Reef just joined the forum
> been vaping since 14 march 2017 when i got an ijust S for my birthday(4 months now).
> currently vaping on a kbox160 with serpent RDTA and a full rainbow stick V8 + druga.
> heavily into the DIY making my own juice.
> 
> off cigarettes atm, hopefuly for good. Looking forward to gaining knowledge from all here.



Welcome to the forum @Reef 
Congrats on the vaping and kicking the stinkies!
Enjoy the forum and the DIY mixing


----------



## Silver

Dreadside said:


> Hello Forum!
> I'm Nico and been vaping for a few weeks now, started vaping to help me quit smoking! Have not smoked a cig in two week.
> Hope to learn from the Members.



Welcome @Dreadside 
Congrats on quitting the stinkies for two weeks! Great achievement! 
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey from here. Feel free to ask questions as you go along.


----------



## Nicholas De Villiers

Hi guys. My name is Nick, I am a avid vaper, I enjoy playing pool and going out with mates and wearing dirty jeans that are too short for my legs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Nicholas De Villiers said:


> Hi guys. My name is Nick, I am a avid vaper, I enjoy playing pool and going out with mates and wearing dirty jeans that are too short for my legs


Hi Nick and welcome to the forum!

Your comment about your jeans reminds me of something my dad used to say back in the day when 3/4 shorts were the thing to wear...

"Are those long shorts or short longs?"

How long have you been vaping for? What setup are you using?


----------



## Amy

Hi guys I am Amore, Been vaping since last year July never was a smoker so doing 0mg. I just enjoy the different flavors and devices kicking back relaxing taking a vape and you can have as much desert as you want without putting on weight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Amy said:


> Hi guys I am Amore, Been vaping since last year July never was a smoker so doing 0mg. I just enjoy the different flavors and devices kicking back relaxing taking a vape and you can have as much desert as you want without putting on weight.


Welcome to the forum Amore!

So do you have a favourite setup and favourite juice profile?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum Amore!
> 
> So do you have a favourite setup and favourite juice profile?


Thanx Stosta.

setup would be my sxk billet box and juice is desert juices I think VK black forest cake stands out for me at this stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Amy said:


> Thanx Stosta.
> 
> setup would be my sxk billet box and juice is desert juices I think VK black forest cake stands out for me at this stage.


Very cool! I must say I got to spend some time with an SXK BB this weekend, and it was really really nice, I may just have to add one to my collection!

I'm not a big fan of desert vapes, but I do enjoy Apple Cake from Sickboy77 and Debbie Does Donuts by Mr Hardwicks, then there's also a Milk Tart that The Vape Guy does that is really tasty for a true South African vape experience!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy

Stosta said:


> Very cool! I must say I got to spend some time with an SXK BB this weekend, and it was really really nice, I may just have to add one to my collection!
> 
> I'm not a big fan of desert vapes, but I do enjoy Apple Cake from Sickboy77 and Debbie Does Donuts by Mr Hardwicks, then there's also a Milk Tart that The Vape Guy does that is really tasty for a true South African vape experience!


I love my Debbie Does got a half bottle standing on my desk. I am thinking of doing a squonker and have been looking around. What is the best one to get? I see the reo is hyped a lot. I want something for amazing flavor.


----------



## Stosta

Amy said:


> I love my Debbie Does got a half bottle standing on my desk. I am thinking of doing a squonker and have been looking around. What is the best one to get? I see the reo is hyped a lot. I want something for amazing flavor.


The REO is definitely not just hype, it is an incredible device! The tricky thing with a REO is managing to get hold of one. It is also mechanical so you need to make sure you're comfortable building and fully understand your Ohm's Law and battery safety before you do it.

In saying that there are a lot of squonkers coming out at the moment. The VT Inbox has a solid following so maybe look into one of those?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amy

Stosta said:


> The REO is definitely not just hype, it is an incredible device! The tricky thing with a REO is managing to get hold of one. It is also mechanical so you need to make sure you're comfortable building and fully understand your Ohm's Law and battery safety before you do it.
> 
> In saying that there are a lot of squonkers coming out at the moment. The VT Inbox has a solid following so maybe look into one of those?


I will research a bit on that worked in the electronics industry for 8 years. Never owned a mechanical as I do like the safety of the vw mods. But I would like owning some rare HE stuff. But that comes with time I guess.

I am currently vaping VM xxx in my BB

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vivita

Hello.
It is my first post.
I have not yet completely switched to vaping. Sometimes I smoke. My experience of smoking is about 30 years. 
But I hope to stop it finally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Vivita said:


> Hello.
> It is my first post.
> I have not yet completely switched to vaping. Sometimes I smoke. My experience of smoking is about 30 years.
> But I hope to stop it finally.


Welcome to the forum @Vivita !

It does sometimes take a while to stop completely, but in my opinion even if you are managing to cut down on your cigarette intake then you are winning!


----------



## Amir

Nicholas De Villiers said:


> Hi guys. My name is Nick, I am a avid vaper, I enjoy playing pool and going out with mates and wearing dirty jeans that are too short for my legs



Hello and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Amy said:


> Hi guys I am Amore, Been vaping since last year July never was a smoker so doing 0mg. I just enjoy the different flavors and devices kicking back relaxing taking a vape and you can have as much desert as you want without putting on weight.



Hello @Amy and welcome to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Vivita said:


> Hello.
> It is my first post.
> I have not yet completely switched to vaping. Sometimes I smoke. My experience of smoking is about 30 years.
> But I hope to stop it finally.



Hello @Vivita and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Amy and @Vivita 
Great to have you with us 
Congrats on the vaping and wishing you all the best with your journey ahead!
Enjoy the forum !


----------



## Navz

Hi guys. Name is navz. New to the forum. I'm from durbs. Been vaping about 2 months now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Navz said:


> Hi guys. Name is navz. New to the forum. I'm from durbs. Been vaping about 2 months now.



Welcome @Navz and congrats on th vaping!
Toti rocks
Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask questions as you go along
All the best


----------



## Pana

Hi all, my name is Pana. I am an expat from Europe and living in beautiful SA (Pretoria) since 2,5 years now. I quit smoking 12 years ago but the last 3 years I was smoking here and there for a week and stopped again for 1/2 a year and so on.
In Feb this year I had again my one week of smoking but then I realized I could not stop. So I borrowed a vape pen from a friend over the weekend and I was hooked!
So I made my research and immediately the following Monday I bought an Ijust S which I liked a lot and still using sometimes. A month later a bought an AL85 kit with the baby beast. I never wanted to build my own coils but somehow I was not happy anymore with the flavor and the cost of the coils. So two months ago I bought my first RTA - The Troll which I really love.
Now I own a Merlin Mini, a Uwell Crown 3, just ordered the new Serpent SMM and a battlestar mod. Also 3 weeks ago I started my first attempt with DIY and the tickets for the Vapecon are also bought already.
Right now I am on vacation in Greece and did find quite a few vape shops here but I have to tell you that the vape market in SA is on a total different level, respect!
Looking forward to come back and get my SMM and my beloved XXX.

Cheers,
Pana

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Pana said:


> Hi all, my name is Pana. I am an expat from Europe and living in beautiful SA (Pretoria) since 2,5 years now. I quit smoking 12 years ago but the last 3 years I was smoking here and there for a week and stopped again for 1/2 a year and so on.
> In Feb this year I had again my one week of smoking but then I realized I could not stop. So I borrowed a vape pen from a friend over the weekend and I was hooked!
> So I made my research and immediately the following Monday I bought an Ijust S which I liked a lot and still using sometimes. A month later a bought an AL85 kit with the baby beast. I never wanted to build my own coils but somehow I was not happy anymore with the flavor and the cost of the coils. So two months ago I bought my first RTA - The Troll which I really love.
> Now I own a Merlin Mini, a Uwell Crown 3, just ordered the new Serpent SMM and a battlestar mod. Also 3 weeks ago I started my first attempt with DIY and the tickets for the Vapecon are also bought already.
> Right now I am on vacation in Greece and did find quite a few vape shops here but I have to tell you that the vape market in SA is on a total different level, respect!
> Looking forward to come back and get my SMM and my beloved XXX.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pana


Welcome to the forum @Pana !

It goes to show that no matter how long ago you quit smoking the craving still lingers, luckily vaping almost completely numbs that out (for me anyways). My father quit his pipe about 14 years ago and still has heavy cravings on a daily basis, but from what I can gather for him at this point it's missing the habit as opposed to anything else.

But congrats on the transition, and good luck on your DIY adventures! 

I have been on a bit of a XXX sabbatical myself, so I know how you must be feeling right about now! Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Andre

Pana said:


> Hi all, my name is Pana. I am an expat from Europe and living in beautiful SA (Pretoria) since 2,5 years now. I quit smoking 12 years ago but the last 3 years I was smoking here and there for a week and stopped again for 1/2 a year and so on.
> In Feb this year I had again my one week of smoking but then I realized I could not stop. So I borrowed a vape pen from a friend over the weekend and I was hooked!
> So I made my research and immediately the following Monday I bought an Ijust S which I liked a lot and still using sometimes. A month later a bought an AL85 kit with the baby beast. I never wanted to build my own coils but somehow I was not happy anymore with the flavor and the cost of the coils. So two months ago I bought my first RTA - The Troll which I really love.
> Now I own a Merlin Mini, a Uwell Crown 3, just ordered the new Serpent SMM and a battlestar mod. Also 3 weeks ago I started my first attempt with DIY and the tickets for the Vapecon are also bought already.
> Right now I am on vacation in Greece and did find quite a few vape shops here but I have to tell you that the vape market in SA is on a total different level, respect!
> Looking forward to come back and get my SMM and my beloved XXX.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pana


Most welcome to the forum @Pana. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Enjoy the vacation, and the vape mail when you get back. DIY is great fun. Happy vaping.


----------



## Dreadside

Andre said:


> Most welcome the forum @Dreadside. You certainly have done the hard yards in kicking the stinky habit - well done. Your taste buds should be going havoc about now. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.


Hi thanks, I'm happy I have stoped smoking have tried before but no success, the vape is a good pacifier for me and my wife.
love it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Navz said:


> Hi guys. Name is navz. New to the forum. I'm from durbs. Been vaping about 2 months now.



Hello @Navz and welcome to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Pana said:


> Hi all, my name is Pana. I am an expat from Europe and living in beautiful SA (Pretoria) since 2,5 years now. I quit smoking 12 years ago but the last 3 years I was smoking here and there for a week and stopped again for 1/2 a year and so on.
> In Feb this year I had again my one week of smoking but then I realized I could not stop. So I borrowed a vape pen from a friend over the weekend and I was hooked!
> So I made my research and immediately the following Monday I bought an Ijust S which I liked a lot and still using sometimes. A month later a bought an AL85 kit with the baby beast. I never wanted to build my own coils but somehow I was not happy anymore with the flavor and the cost of the coils. So two months ago I bought my first RTA - The Troll which I really love.
> Now I own a Merlin Mini, a Uwell Crown 3, just ordered the new Serpent SMM and a battlestar mod. Also 3 weeks ago I started my first attempt with DIY and the tickets for the Vapecon are also bought already.
> Right now I am on vacation in Greece and did find quite a few vape shops here but I have to tell you that the vape market in SA is on a total different level, respect!
> Looking forward to come back and get my SMM and my beloved XXX.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pana



Hello @Pana and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Pana said:


> Hi all, my name is Pana. I am an expat from Europe and living in beautiful SA (Pretoria) since 2,5 years now. I quit smoking 12 years ago but the last 3 years I was smoking here and there for a week and stopped again for 1/2 a year and so on.
> In Feb this year I had again my one week of smoking but then I realized I could not stop. So I borrowed a vape pen from a friend over the weekend and I was hooked!
> So I made my research and immediately the following Monday I bought an Ijust S which I liked a lot and still using sometimes. A month later a bought an AL85 kit with the baby beast. I never wanted to build my own coils but somehow I was not happy anymore with the flavor and the cost of the coils. So two months ago I bought my first RTA - The Troll which I really love.
> Now I own a Merlin Mini, a Uwell Crown 3, just ordered the new Serpent SMM and a battlestar mod. Also 3 weeks ago I started my first attempt with DIY and the tickets for the Vapecon are also bought already.
> Right now I am on vacation in Greece and did find quite a few vape shops here but I have to tell you that the vape market in SA is on a total different level, respect!
> Looking forward to come back and get my SMM and my beloved XXX.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pana



Welcome to the forum @Pana 
Congrats on the vaping. Sounds like the bug has bitten! 
Thanks for the great intro - am looking forward to hearing more about your vape adventures as you go
Lots of helpful and experienced DIYers on the forum, so check out all the relevant threads and recipes
Enjoy and send us a pic from Greece if you can


----------



## Willyza

@Pana 

Welcome..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pana

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Pana
> Congrats on the vaping. Sounds like the bug has bitten!
> Thanks for the great intro - am looking forward to hearing more about your vape adventures as you go
> Lots of helpful and experienced DIYers on the forum, so check out all the relevant threads and recipes
> Enjoy and send us a pic from Greece if you can


Thanks to all for the warm welcome.
Chilling at 9 o'clock in the evening.
Tonight we are flying back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Pana said:


> Thanks to all for the warm welcome.
> Chilling at 9 o'clock in the evening.
> Tonight we are flying back.



Oh wow, that is gorgeous @Pana 
Enjoy
Its quite cold here today
Wishing you a safe trip back - see you at VapeCon


----------



## BossLady276

Hi Vape Fam !!! 
I want to introduce myself. 
I always come here to read about the newest devices and the feedback, and i finally decided to join!! ;-D 
Vaping might just be the Fountain of youth hehehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

BossLady276 said:


> Hi Vape Fam !!!
> I want to introduce myself.
> I always come here to read about the newest devices and the feedback, and i finally decided to join!! ;-D
> Vaping might just be the Fountain of youth hehehe



Hello @BossLady276 and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @BossLady276

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz

Welcome to the forum @BossLady276 .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Angie ZT

Hello Hello!

I am Angie, Chief Bottle Washer at (insert name here! ) Been vaping since December 2015 after smoking for close on 25 years, would rather deal with a dead battery than pick up a stinky again! 

My heros are Grimm Green and Tank Girl 

I currently run a Minkin V1 with a Serpent Mini Tank and waiting patiently Mini Minikin to arrive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Angie ZT said:


> Hello Hello!
> 
> I am Angie, Chief Bottle Washer at (insert name here! ) Been vaping since December 2015 after smoking for close on 25 years, would rather deal with a dead battery than pick up a stinky again!
> 
> My heros are Grimm Green and Tank Girl
> 
> I currently run a Minkin V1 with a Serpent Mini Tank and waiting patiently Mini Minikin to arrive!



Hello @Angie ZT and welcome to the forum


----------



## Crudo

Hey, 

my Name ist Dario, I am from germany and love vaping. 
I started vaping a year ago, started with the Ego aio, went fast over to the Serpent mini + Nautilus and so far am searching for the perfect vape. 

I also bought the kf3 Mini and doggystyle and am now searching for the perfect RDL vape. 
Tried the kf5, didnt like, but didnt test it very long. 
Instant Sold 2 days later. 

Now thinking about getting the hussar or the Skyline. 

I like the creamy flavours

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Crudo said:


> Hey,
> 
> my Name ist Dario, I am from germany and love vaping.
> I started vaping a year ago, started with the Ego aio, went fast over to the Serpent mini + Nautilus and so far am searching for the perfect vape.
> 
> I also bought the kf3 Mini and doggystyle and am now searching for the perfect RDL vape.
> Tried the kf5, didnt like, but didnt test it very long.
> Instant Sold 2 days later.
> 
> Now thinking about getting the hussar or the Skyline.
> 
> I like the creamy flavours


Guten tag, @Crudo. Most welcome to the forum. Yip, the rabbit hole is deep. The Skyline is very popular over here. Do shout if you have any questions.

We have another member from Germany (@Tom). He used to be based in South Africa, but is now back in Germany.

Happy vaping.


----------



## Amir

Crudo said:


> Hey,
> 
> my Name ist Dario, I am from germany and love vaping.
> I started vaping a year ago, started with the Ego aio, went fast over to the Serpent mini + Nautilus and so far am searching for the perfect vape.
> 
> I also bought the kf3 Mini and doggystyle and am now searching for the perfect RDL vape.
> Tried the kf5, didnt like, but didnt test it very long.
> Instant Sold 2 days later.
> 
> Now thinking about getting the hussar or the Skyline.
> 
> I like the creamy flavours



Hello @Crudo and welcome to the forum. So you bought a doggystyle hmm? Was she blonde? Brunette? Do tell us more


----------



## Crudo

Amir said:


> Hello @Crudo and welcome to the forum. So you bought a doggystyle hmm? Was she blonde? Brunette? Do tell us more


Hello Amir, it was a beautiful girl from france. She wasn't cheap, but totaly worth it. A small blonde curvy girl. I fell in love with her


----------



## Amir

Crudo said:


> Hello Amir, it was a beautiful girl from france. She wasn't cheap, but totaly worth it. A small blonde curvy girl. I fell in love with her



Sounds like I'll love her too... she got whatsapp? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crudo

Amir said:


> Sounds like I'll love her too... she got whatsapp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry sir, she has, but SHE IS MINE!


----------



## Amir

Crudo said:


> Sorry sir, she has, but SHE IS MINE!



Hahaha a very warm welcome to you and yours... we could use a witty one like yourself around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Crudo said:


> Hello Amir, it was a beautiful girl from france. She wasn't cheap, but totaly worth it. A small blonde curvy girl. I fell in love with her


Hi @Crudo, we have a saying around here: pictures or it didn't happen. Lol.

Welcome and enjoy your stay.

Regards


----------



## TahirM

Hi everyone,
Names Tahir-Mahmood, from Cape Town. Been lurking on the forum for a while - what a great source of both laughter and information.
Been vaping since Nov-Dec last year, started out with a recoil and snow wolf mini, but recently got myself a petri lite/v2 combo.
Hope to become a little more active here, maybe even start DiYing..
So yeah, that's pretty much it I guess.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

TahirM said:


> Hi everyone,
> Names Tahir-Mahmood, from Cape Town. Been lurking on the forum for a while - what a great source of both laughter and information.
> Been vaping since Nov-Dec last year, started out with a recoil and snow wolf mini, but recently got myself a petri lite/v2 combo.
> Hope to become a little more active here, maybe even start DiYing..
> So yeah, that's pretty much it I guess.
> Thanks.



Slms @TahirM and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

TahirM said:


> Hi everyone,
> Names Tahir-Mahmood, from Cape Town. Been lurking on the forum for a while - what a great source of both laughter and information.
> Been vaping since Nov-Dec last year, started out with a recoil and snow wolf mini, but recently got myself a petri lite/v2 combo.
> Hope to become a little more active here, maybe even start DiYing..
> So yeah, that's pretty much it I guess.
> Thanks.



Welcome to the forum @TahirM 
Congrats on the vaping. What a great adventure this is and wishing you well for the journey ahead
Lots of DIY knwoledge here and several experienced DIYers - just ask questions as you go
Enjoy


----------



## TahirM

Wslm @Amir ,
And thanks @Silver, will definitely do that.
Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Hi,

Name's Jay. I have been exclusively vaping for about two months now, coming from 14 years of smoking two packs a day. I had tried it a few times before but ended up falling off and going back to my two packs a day. This is now the longest I have been without touching a single cigg, and it feels awesome.
Started with a Trion starter, and yesterday I picked up a sweet Asvape Micheal with a Maximus RDTA tank.

Looking to get into some DIY juices, since I have been reading about it for the past few weeks and it is something that has really peaked my interest, since I am a hobby brewer.

Been lurking around for a while now, and though I really should register and introduce myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Welcome @ASCIIcat, enjoy your stay and ask and share as you wish. By the way, some interesting gear, totally unknown to me. Care to share some pics in the vape family thread?

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

@Raindance Thanks for the welcome, I will pop a picture up on the thread now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

ASCIIcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Name's Jay. I have been exclusively vaping for about two months now, coming from 14 years of smoking two packs a day. I had tried it a few times before but ended up falling off and going back to my two packs a day. This is now the longest I have been without touching a single cigg, and it feels awesome.
> Started with a Trion starter, and yesterday I picked up a sweet Asvape Micheal with a Maximus RDTA tank.
> 
> Looking to get into some DIY juices, since I have been reading about it for the past few weeks and it is something that has really peaked my interest, since I am a hobby brewer.
> 
> Been lurking around for a while now, and though I really should register and introduce myself.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on finally kicking the stinky habit. Vaping makes it easier, but still an awesome achievement. DIY is fun! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

ASCIIcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Name's Jay. I have been exclusively vaping for about two months now, coming from 14 years of smoking two packs a day. I had tried it a few times before but ended up falling off and going back to my two packs a day. This is now the longest I have been without touching a single cigg, and it feels awesome.
> Started with a Trion starter, and yesterday I picked up a sweet Asvape Micheal with a Maximus RDTA tank.
> 
> Looking to get into some DIY juices, since I have been reading about it for the past few weeks and it is something that has really peaked my interest, since I am a hobby brewer.
> 
> Been lurking around for a while now, and though I really should register and introduce myself.



Hello @ASCIIcat and welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arra

Hi 
Name's arie and i have been vaping since oct 2016 and really enjoy it. Like most i am an ex smoker and have fallen off the wagon once or twice but vaping does make it much easier. I have been using ecigssa for info on juices for awhile now and decided to register as i have never made a bad decision when consulting this forum so thanks for that and thanks for having me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Hello @Arra and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Arra said:


> Hi
> Name's arie and i have been vaping since oct 2016 and really enjoy it. Like most i am an ex smoker and have fallen off the wagon once or twice but vaping does make it much easier. I have been using ecigssa for info on juices for awhile now and decided to register as i have never made a bad decision when consulting this forum so thanks for that and thanks for having me.


Most welcome to the forum @Arra. Don't be too hard on yourself for falling off the wagon once or twice - you shall overcome. Happy vaping.


----------



## ASCIIcat

Arra said:


> Hi
> Name's arie and i have been vaping since oct 2016 and really enjoy it. Like most i am an ex smoker and have fallen off the wagon once or twice but vaping does make it much easier. I have been using ecigssa for info on juices for awhile now and decided to register as i have never made a bad decision when consulting this forum so thanks for that and thanks for having me.



Hi and welcome to the forum!  so good to see more joining that have gone though the struggle of falling off and picking yourself back up. Big props to you

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Glad to have you guys with us @ASCIIcat and @Arra.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tool

Good morning (ok, not in SA, but here in Germany),

my name is Stefan, I'm vaping since December 2015. Coming from D2L vaping, which never really satisfied me, I'm a strict tootlepuffer now. I've always been a heavy smoker, so vaping probably saved my life.
Been through a lot of gear, bought and sold a lot of stuff, but since I settled down on M2L vaping, my GAS is pretty much dead. I love my Reos, my SXK BBs, my Flash e Vapors, and that's pretty much it.
I always enjoyed reading on Ecigssa, very kind folks here, so I thought it's time to register.

Have a nice day y'all,
Stefan

Edit: lol. Good morning is for sure the same in SA and Germany. Just realized we're in the same timezone. Shame on me...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

tool said:


> Good morning (ok, not in SA, but here in Germany),
> 
> my name is Stefan, I'm vaping since December 2015. Coming from D2L vaping, which never really satisfied me, I'm a strict tootlepuffer now. I've always been a heavy smoker, so vaping probably saved my life.
> Been through a lot of gear, bought and sold a lot of stuff, but since I settled down on M2L vaping, my GAS is pretty much dead. I love my Reos, my SXK BBs, my Flash e Vapors, and that's pretty much it.
> I always enjoyed reading on Ecigssa, very kind folks here, so I thought it's time to register.
> 
> Have a nice day y'all,
> Stefan


Most welcome to the forum from another tootlepuffer, Reonaut, BB fan and ex-heavy smoker, @tool. What is your preferred atomizer on the Reo? Still have to try the Flash e Vapor tank. Glad you have decided to officially register and looking forward to your contributions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tool

Thanks for the welcome, Andre. On the Reos i prefer either the RM2 which I got last week, or the Speed Revolution. Both are great M2L attys, with the RM2 a bit on the noisy side. I'll have to play with it, coil positioning will do the trick, I guess. 
And yes, as a tootlepuffer you have to try the Flash e Vapor. Some say, its taste is muted, but for me it just has a different flavor profile, not bad, not muted, just different. I like it a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

tool said:


> Good morning (ok, not in SA, but here in Germany),
> 
> my name is Stefan, I'm vaping since December 2015. Coming from D2L vaping, which never really satisfied me, I'm a strict tootlepuffer now. I've always been a heavy smoker, so vaping probably saved my life.
> Been through a lot of gear, bought and sold a lot of stuff, but since I settled down on M2L vaping, my GAS is pretty much dead. I love my Reos, my SXK BBs, my Flash e Vapors, and that's pretty much it.
> I always enjoyed reading on Ecigssa, very kind folks here, so I thought it's time to register.
> 
> Have a nice day y'all,
> Stefan


Welcome @tool, as it happens after a log time doing strictly D2L I just got my first M2L setup yesterday and find myself in Noobville all over. Already learned the meaning of 'tootlepuffing" from you this morning and hope you will continue adding you experience to the shared knowledge base of our forum. 

Once again, enjoy and welcome!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Great to have you join in @tool, welcome.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Amir

tool said:


> Good morning (ok, not in SA, but here in Germany),
> 
> my name is Stefan, I'm vaping since December 2015. Coming from D2L vaping, which never really satisfied me, I'm a strict tootlepuffer now. I've always been a heavy smoker, so vaping probably saved my life.
> Been through a lot of gear, bought and sold a lot of stuff, but since I settled down on M2L vaping, my GAS is pretty much dead. I love my Reos, my SXK BBs, my Flash e Vapors, and that's pretty much it.
> I always enjoyed reading on Ecigssa, very kind folks here, so I thought it's time to register.
> 
> Have a nice day y'all,
> Stefan



Hello @tool and welcome to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

ASCIIcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Name's Jay. I have been exclusively vaping for about two months now, coming from 14 years of smoking two packs a day. I had tried it a few times before but ended up falling off and going back to my two packs a day. This is now the longest I have been without touching a single cigg, and it feels awesome.
> Started with a Trion starter, and yesterday I picked up a sweet Asvape Micheal with a Maximus RDTA tank.
> 
> Looking to get into some DIY juices, since I have been reading about it for the past few weeks and it is something that has really peaked my interest, since I am a hobby brewer.
> 
> Been lurking around for a while now, and though I really should register and introduce myself.



Welcome to the forum @ASCIIcat 
A big congrats on the 2 months! That is a great achievement!
Wishing you all the best from here on
Enjoy the forum and ask questions as you go along


----------



## Silver

Arra said:


> Hi
> Name's arie and i have been vaping since oct 2016 and really enjoy it. Like most i am an ex smoker and have fallen off the wagon once or twice but vaping does make it much easier. I have been using ecigssa for info on juices for awhile now and decided to register as i have never made a bad decision when consulting this forum so thanks for that and thanks for having me.



Welcome @Arra and thanks for joining
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Silver

tool said:


> Good morning (ok, not in SA, but here in Germany),
> 
> my name is Stefan, I'm vaping since December 2015. Coming from D2L vaping, which never really satisfied me, I'm a strict tootlepuffer now. I've always been a heavy smoker, so vaping probably saved my life.
> Been through a lot of gear, bought and sold a lot of stuff, but since I settled down on M2L vaping, my GAS is pretty much dead. I love my Reos, my SXK BBs, my Flash e Vapors, and that's pretty much it.
> I always enjoyed reading on Ecigssa, very kind folks here, so I thought it's time to register.
> 
> Have a nice day y'all,
> Stefan



Welcome to the forum @tool 
Great to have you here with us
Congrats on the vaping - you have some great gear
Enjoy your stay here

PS - on the RM2 - go check out the Reomizer 2 thread in the Reoville subforum (under Hardware). Lots of info there. I love my RM2 to bits for high nic tobacco MTL. Coil position is critical and a mm either way can make a big difference to the overall vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Hi my name is Tim and started vaping 3 years ago and it's become a hobby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Timwis said:


> Hi my name is Tim and started vaping 3 years ago and it's become a hobby.



Hello @Timwis and welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Timwis said:


> Hi my name is Tim and started vaping 3 years ago and it's become a hobby.


Most welcome to the forum for vaping hobbyists @Timwis. What is your favourite vaping setup at the moment? Do you do DIY?
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome to 
@ASCIIcat and 
@Arra and
@tool and
@Timwis 
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## CJD

Whatsup Guys

Names CJ been vaping for around a year i would say, i reside in the east rand. Only recently started to give a try at making my own coils etc and i must say it really has me. Im here to learn more about vaping, get info/tips and make vape friends

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

CJD said:


> Whatsup Guys
> 
> Names CJ been vaping for around a year i would say, i reside in the east rand. Only recently started to give a try at making my own coils etc and i must say it really has me. Im here to learn more about vaping, get info/tips and make vape friends
> 
> Happy Vaping!


Welcome dude, glad to see you here. Hope you really dig this place as much as I have been

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum for vaping hobbyists @Timwis. What is your favourite vaping setup at the moment? Do you do DIY?
> Happy vaping.


Yes i DIY and not sure i have decided on my favourite set-up, when i'm out and about i like it quite simple, don't won't to be creating large clouds of vapor for the public to have to put endure, so i usually use Kanger Kbox 75W with triton mini or vapefly nicolas, but at home like to use rta's but have a dabble at everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gorvian

Hello

Name is Gorvian, been vaping little over two months now and not touched a cigarette since. Already mixing my own juices too. Got into vaping so quick and way more than I ever wanted . 
Already looking at buying another mod, currently have a SMOK Alien 220W (which is awesome by the way) with 3 separate tanks as I am switching between flavours constantly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ASCIIcat

Gorvian said:


> Hello
> 
> Name is Gorvian, been vaping little over two months now and not touched a cigarette since. Already mixing my own juices too. Got into vaping so quick and way more than I ever wanted .
> Already looking at buying another mod, currently have a SMOK Alien 220W (which is awesome by the way) with 3 separate tanks as I am switching between flavours constantly.



Welcome! Glad to see another that has also managed to kick the habit. Hope you enjoy your stay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

CJD said:


> Whatsup Guys
> 
> Names CJ been vaping for around a year i would say, i reside in the east rand. Only recently started to give a try at making my own coils etc and i must say it really has me. Im here to learn more about vaping, get info/tips and make vape friends
> 
> Happy Vaping!



Hello @CJD and welcome to the family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Lots of new members. That is awesome. Welcome to all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PAM

Hi my name is Philip and i am living in Bloemfontein Been vaping on and off for the last about 4 years since those small pen e sigg was introduced tome via work collegue..More vaping less smoking for the last 2 years of the four and the last year basically just vaping. I currently have OOOOOO lets see gathered a few things over the years....Istic pico 75.....smok alien 85...and a smok Gpriv 220...My favorite tank at this stage is definitely the azeroth 3 coil RTA with second the big baby beast and then i must add the ammit single coil RTA as well. Just now getting into the diy e liquid as well and that is quit enjoyable only received my first batch of DIY goodies last month. Thx for the warm welcome . I will try to encourage and add were my limited knowledge and skill allows me and are anxiously willing to learn from the more experienced masters out there. Currently more of a flavor chaser than a cloud man although i like to laugh at myself trying to mimic the cloud masters out there when i have a chance..LOL

Thats about me

Vape on guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

PAM said:


> Hi my name is Philip and i am living in Bloemfontein Been vaping on and off for the last about 4 years since those small pen e sigg was introduced tome via work collegue..More vaping less smoking for the last 2 years of the four and the last year basically just vaping. I currently have OOOOOO lets see gathered a few things over the years....Istic pico 75.....smok alien 85...and a smok Gpriv 220...My favorite tank at this stage is definitely the azeroth 3 coil RTA with second the big baby beast and then i must add the ammit single coil RTA as well. Just now getting into the diy e liquid as well and that is quit enjoyable only received my first batch of DIY goodies last month. Thx for the warm welcome . I will try to encourage and add were my limited knowledge and skill allows me and are anxiously willing to learn from the more experienced masters out there. Currently more of a flavor chaser than a cloud man although i like to laugh at myself trying to mimic the cloud masters out there when i have a chance..LOL
> 
> Thats about me
> 
> Vape on guys



Hello @PAM and welcome to the family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PAM said:


> Hi my name is Philip and i am living in Bloemfontein Been vaping on and off for the last about 4 years since those small pen e sigg was introduced tome via work collegue..More vaping less smoking for the last 2 years of the four and the last year basically just vaping. I currently have OOOOOO lets see gathered a few things over the years....Istic pico 75.....smok alien 85...and a smok Gpriv 220...My favorite tank at this stage is definitely the azeroth 3 coil RTA with second the big baby beast and then i must add the ammit single coil RTA as well. Just now getting into the diy e liquid as well and that is quit enjoyable only received my first batch of DIY goodies last month. Thx for the warm welcome . I will try to encourage and add were my limited knowledge and skill allows me and are anxiously willing to learn from the more experienced masters out there. Currently more of a flavor chaser than a cloud man although i like to laugh at myself trying to mimic the cloud masters out there when i have a chance..LOL
> 
> Thats about me
> 
> Vape on guys


Most welcome to the forum @PAM. You have been through the pioneer years. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Enjoy the DIY - it is huge fun. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

PAM said:


> Hi my name is Philip and i am living in Bloemfontein Been vaping on and off for the last about 4 years since those small pen e sigg was introduced tome via work collegue..More vaping less smoking for the last 2 years of the four and the last year basically just vaping. I currently have OOOOOO lets see gathered a few things over the years....Istic pico 75.....smok alien 85...and a smok Gpriv 220...My favorite tank at this stage is definitely the azeroth 3 coil RTA with second the big baby beast and then i must add the ammit single coil RTA as well. Just now getting into the diy e liquid as well and that is quit enjoyable only received my first batch of DIY goodies last month. Thx for the warm welcome . I will try to encourage and add were my limited knowledge and skill allows me and are anxiously willing to learn from the more experienced masters out there. Currently more of a flavor chaser than a cloud man although i like to laugh at myself trying to mimic the cloud masters out there when i have a chance..LOL
> 
> Thats about me
> 
> Vape on guys


Welcome dude! Glad to see you joining us here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark Komar

hi all 
been vaping 18 months or so have not had a cigarette in 10 months odd
decided to join finally instead of lurking

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Mark Komar said:


> hi all
> been vaping 18 months or so have not had a cigarette in 10 months odd
> decided to join finally instead of lurking


Most welcome to the forum @Mark Komar. No more lurking!. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Mark Komar said:


> hi all
> been vaping 18 months or so have not had a cigarette in 10 months odd
> decided to join finally instead of lurking


Welcome dude! glad you could be here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Mark Komar said:


> hi all
> been vaping 18 months or so have not had a cigarette in 10 months odd
> decided to join finally instead of lurking



Hello @Mark Komar and welcome to the family


----------



## Silver

A warm welcome to all the new members that have joined

I would have wanted to welcome each of you individually, but most of us on the team (including myself) have been extremely busy with VapeCon 2017 preparations.

Congrats on the vaping and enjoy the forum. Wishing you all the best with your vaping journeys. Feel free to ask questions as you go along. We have several very experienced and helpful vapers on the forum!

If you are in Gauteng on *Saturday 26th August 2017*, be sure not to miss *VapeCon 2017* at Heartfelt Arena in Pretoria. It is going to be magical and mega epic!

More info can be found at the RSVP thread here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/

This was the stage at last year's event

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 4.2volts

What's up guys! My name is De Wet. I've been vaping for about a year and a half now. I was a smoker for 6 years (since age 13), and I went from 30 Camel Classics a day to purely vaping over night! I've never felt better. I started working in the industry shortly thereafter, as the bug bit me real hard. I recently relocated from Pretoria to Middelburg, Mpumalanga, where I now work at the one vape shop in town. I build coils, fix mods, help out new comers and make sure everyone in my town are happy vapers. Vaping has changed my life and I am very grateful for this awesome industry. I have never owned a factory coil tank, and love building basic and advanced coils. Finished my first Ni80 Aliens with 38ga wrap about 2 months ago and haven't stopped since. Vaping is a big part of my lifestyle and I love it!

Thanks so much for this awesome forum! See you all at VapeCon!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome @4.2volts 
Love the forum name 
Enjoy your stay here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

4.2volts said:


> What's up guys! My name is De Wet. I've been vaping for about a year and a half now. I was a smoker for 6 years (since age 13), and I went from 30 Camel Classics a day to purely vaping over night! I've never felt better. I started working in the industry shortly thereafter, as the bug bit me real hard. I recently relocated from Pretoria to Middelburg, Mpumalanga, where I now work at the one vape shop in town. I build coils, fix mods, help out new comers and make sure everyone in my town are happy vapers. Vaping has changed my life and I am very grateful for this awesome industry. I have never owned a factory coil tank, and love building basic and advanced coils. Finished my first Ni80 Aliens with 38ga wrap about 2 months ago and haven't stopped since. Vaping is a big part of my lifestyle and I love it!
> 
> Thanks so much for this awesome forum! See you all at VapeCon!!!


Most welcome to the forum @4.2volts. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Awesome, if responsible, job you have there. Happy building and vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

4.2volts said:


> What's up guys! My name is De Wet. I've been vaping for about a year and a half now. I was a smoker for 6 years (since age 13), and I went from 30 Camel Classics a day to purely vaping over night! I've never felt better. I started working in the industry shortly thereafter, as the bug bit me real hard. I recently relocated from Pretoria to Middelburg, Mpumalanga, where I now work at the one vape shop in town. I build coils, fix mods, help out new comers and make sure everyone in my town are happy vapers. Vaping has changed my life and I am very grateful for this awesome industry. I have never owned a factory coil tank, and love building basic and advanced coils. Finished my first Ni80 Aliens with 38ga wrap about 2 months ago and haven't stopped since. Vaping is a big part of my lifestyle and I love it!
> 
> Thanks so much for this awesome forum! See you all at VapeCon!!!


Hey welcome dude! Really awesome to hear about your switch. Keep rocking on! 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4.2volts

Silver said:


> Welcome @4.2volts
> Love the forum name
> Enjoy your stay here!



Thanks man! I've been lurking here for more than a year and finally decided to register. Was quite surprised that the username hasn't been taken yet. I'm very excited to be active on this awesome forum. Thanks for having me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 4.2volts

ASCIIcat said:


> Hey welcome dude! Really awesome to hear about your switch. Keep rocking on!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



Thanks so much! Can't imagine my life without vaping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4.2volts

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @4.2volts. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Awesome, if responsible, job you have there. Happy building and vaping.



Thanks @Andre! Really enjoying the vape industry. It's awesome to be able to talk to people with a mutual love for this awesome topic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

4.2volts said:


> What's up guys! My name is De Wet. I've been vaping for about a year and a half now. I was a smoker for 6 years (since age 13), and I went from 30 Camel Classics a day to purely vaping over night! I've never felt better. I started working in the industry shortly thereafter, as the bug bit me real hard. I recently relocated from Pretoria to Middelburg, Mpumalanga, where I now work at the one vape shop in town. I build coils, fix mods, help out new comers and make sure everyone in my town are happy vapers. Vaping has changed my life and I am very grateful for this awesome industry. I have never owned a factory coil tank, and love building basic and advanced coils. Finished my first Ni80 Aliens with 38ga wrap about 2 months ago and haven't stopped since. Vaping is a big part of my lifestyle and I love it!
> 
> Thanks so much for this awesome forum! See you all at VapeCon!!!



Welcome @4.2volts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NiceDream420

Hello everybody!  Pretty neat forum you guys have here, thanks for having me!

Im a fairly new vaper (about 2 weeks now) kicked cigs the day i bought the vape and havent looked back since. When a friend told me I can actually vape zoo biscuits and glazed donuts i threw my money at it straight away  Started with a Smok Stick V8 to see how it goes and so far so good, definitely see this as becoming more of a hobby and will hopefully be upgrading to bigger better equipment one day soon, especially intrigued by making my own juices eventually but still have lots to learn, and thats why I find myself here now.  

Looking forward to our future discussions!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

NiceDream420 said:


> Hello everybody!  Pretty neat forum you guys have here, thanks for having me!
> 
> Im a fairly new vaper (about 2 weeks now) kicked cigs the day i bought the vape and havent looked back since. When a friend told me I can actually vape zoo biscuits and glazed donuts i threw my money at it straight away  Started with a Smok Stick V8 to see how it goes and so far so good, definitely see this as becoming more of a hobby and will hopefully be upgrading to bigger better equipment one day soon, especially intrigued by making my own juices eventually but still have lots to learn, and thats why I find myself here now.
> 
> Looking forward to our future discussions!



Hey! welcome to the forums, hope you enjoy your stay.

Zoob is one of my all time favourite flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NiceDream420

ASCIIcat said:


> Hey! welcome to the forums, hope you enjoy your stay.
> 
> Zoob is one of my all time favourite flavours.



Thanks man! Yeah I think its one of mine too now  but there's still many flavors i am yet to discover im sure.


----------



## GerritVisagie

WOW!! 
Missed this tread for a while, so many new members. 
Welcome everyone, and remember, there no such thing as a dumb question.
So ask away. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

NiceDream420 said:


> Hello everybody!  Pretty neat forum you guys have here, thanks for having me!
> 
> Im a fairly new vaper (about 2 weeks now) kicked cigs the day i bought the vape and havent looked back since. When a friend told me I can actually vape zoo biscuits and glazed donuts i threw my money at it straight away  Started with a Smok Stick V8 to see how it goes and so far so good, definitely see this as becoming more of a hobby and will hopefully be upgrading to bigger better equipment one day soon, especially intrigued by making my own juices eventually but still have lots to learn, and thats why I find myself here now.
> 
> Looking forward to our future discussions!


Most welcome to the hobbyists' forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement! Your taste buds should be starting to wake up around now, which makes all dem flavours even more awesome. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

NiceDream420 said:


> Hello everybody!  Pretty neat forum you guys have here, thanks for having me!
> 
> Im a fairly new vaper (about 2 weeks now) kicked cigs the day i bought the vape and havent looked back since. When a friend told me I can actually vape zoo biscuits and glazed donuts i threw my money at it straight away  Started with a Smok Stick V8 to see how it goes and so far so good, definitely see this as becoming more of a hobby and will hopefully be upgrading to bigger better equipment one day soon, especially intrigued by making my own juices eventually but still have lots to learn, and thats why I find myself here now.
> 
> Looking forward to our future discussions!



Welcome @NiceDream420

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## w1tw0lf

Hey hey

New to vape...... started about a month ago with a vaporesso nebula kit. Tank was to small bought a big baby beast. Enjoyed the tank with stock coils. Started playing with the rebuild able deck but had endless hassles with it. Returned got a refund and grab the vaporesso gemini rta.

Been trying to make own coils and learning. When in started out, didn't even want to touch building side and now hooked on this.

Sold the nebula a week ago and got an ijoy captain pd270 and loving it. Just waiting for the limitless combo rdta 2 to come then make the switch to it. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

w1tw0lf said:


> Hey hey
> 
> New to vape...... started about a month ago with a vaporesso nebula kit. Tank was to small bought a big baby beast. Enjoyed the tank with stock coils. Started playing with the rebuild able deck but had endless hassles with it. Returned got a refund and grab the vaporesso gemini rta.
> 
> Been trying to make own coils and learning. When in started out, didn't even want to touch building side and now hooked on this.
> 
> Sold the nebula a week ago and got an ijoy captain pd270 and loving it. Just waiting for the limitless combo rdta 2 to come then make the switch to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Welcome @w1tw0lf !

Building coils seems terrifying when you first start, and quickly becomes an addiction! Luckily I somehow managed to avoid getting into all the complicated builds, I think my wife would have divorced me if I had spent even more time than I already do!

Hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## w1tw0lf

Stosta said:


> Welcome @w1tw0lf !
> 
> Building coils seems terrifying when you first start, and quickly becomes an addiction! Luckily I somehow managed to avoid getting into all the complicated builds, I think my wife would have divorced me if I had spent even more time than I already do!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the forum!


I spent most of my free time watch YouTube video's about building coils.... already deep in trouble with my wife  She almost don't want to see me vape even.

One thing I forgot to mention in my intro, stopped smoking cigs after 20 years on a packet and half a day and 5 weeks without one since switching to vape.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

w1tw0lf said:


> I spent most of my free time watch YouTube video's about building coils.... already deep in trouble with my wife  She almost don't want to see me vape even.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention in my intro, stopped smoking cigs after 20 years on a packet and half a day and 5 weeks without one since switching to vape.


Epic and congrats on kicking the cigs!

It still amazes me how much easier vaping makes leaving them behind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## w1tw0lf

Stosta said:


> Epic and congrats on kicking the cigs!
> 
> It still amazes me how much easier vaping makes leaving them behind!


Thanks.

Was also amazed at how quickly I was able to let go of the cigs.


----------



## ArkLyte05

Hi, 

Bernard here.

I have been vaping for the past 4/5 months. Started off on a Twisp Clero two years ago but felt that it wasnt giving me what I was looking for so I went back to smoking. I even tried Allen Carr's Stop Smoking method but went home the same day and started smoking again. About 4/5 months ago I thought I would give it a try again. I found my old twisp and after two days I got fed up and bought a Smok Stick V8 kit with the TFV8 Big Baby Beast from Vape King Bellairs and I have not looked back since. I recently purchased the IJoy Captain PD270 kit with the first itteration of the Captain subohm tank. I wasnt really impressed with the tank (hopefully the Captain S will be better) but the mod is decent. 

I am now looking to upgrade to a RDA but may have to put that dream on hold for now. I am getting married in October and my fiance is getting irritated with all the vape talk. 

Has anyone else had issues with 2nd hand Vapour causing sinus issues? I read somewhere that VG in vapour form actually irritates the nasal passage and causes sinus problems (Post nasal drip).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RandomCow

Hi all. Looking forward to lots of interaction. Can't wait for VapeCon 2017.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigMacZA

Welcome to the forums. Kick back and have a look around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Amir

ArkLyte05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bernard here.
> 
> I have been vaping for the past 4/5 months. Started off on a Twisp Clero two years ago but felt that it wasnt giving me what I was looking for so I went back to smoking. I even tried Allen Carr's Stop Smoking method but went home the same day and started smoking again. About 4/5 months ago I thought I would give it a try again. I found my old twisp and after two days I got fed up and bought a Smok Stick V8 kit with the TFV8 Big Baby Beast from Vape King Bellairs and I have not looked back since. I recently purchased the IJoy Captain PD270 kit with the first itteration of the Captain subohm tank. I wasnt really impressed with the tank (hopefully the Captain S will be better) but the mod is decent.
> 
> I am now looking to upgrade to a RDA but may have to put that dream on hold for now. I am getting married in October and my fiance is getting irritated with all the vape talk.
> 
> Has anyone else had issues with 2nd hand Vapour causing sinus issues? I read somewhere that VG in vapour form actually irritates the nasal passage and causes sinus problems (Post nasal drip).



Welcome @ArkLyte05


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Warm welcome to all the new members!

Wishing you all the very best with your vaping journeys. Feel free to ask questions as you go along. There are many experienced and helpful vapers on the forum.

Vape on!

PS - dont forget *VapeCon 2017* on 26 August - Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria
Its going to be *mega epic!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/


*


----------



## Stosta

ArkLyte05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bernard here.
> 
> I have been vaping for the past 4/5 months. Started off on a Twisp Clero two years ago but felt that it wasnt giving me what I was looking for so I went back to smoking. I even tried Allen Carr's Stop Smoking method but went home the same day and started smoking again. About 4/5 months ago I thought I would give it a try again. I found my old twisp and after two days I got fed up and bought a Smok Stick V8 kit with the TFV8 Big Baby Beast from Vape King Bellairs and I have not looked back since. I recently purchased the IJoy Captain PD270 kit with the first itteration of the Captain subohm tank. I wasnt really impressed with the tank (hopefully the Captain S will be better) but the mod is decent.
> 
> I am now looking to upgrade to a RDA but may have to put that dream on hold for now. I am getting married in October and my fiance is getting irritated with all the vape talk.
> 
> Has anyone else had issues with 2nd hand Vapour causing sinus issues? I read somewhere that VG in vapour form actually irritates the nasal passage and causes sinus problems (Post nasal drip).


Welcome @ArkLyte05 !

Don't sweat the vape talk too much! All of our SO's have had to deal with it, eventually you'll find a way to curb all the vape talk to somewhere else (the forum helps a lot in this regard!).

I haven't heard anything about second hand vapor causing sinus issues, is it maybe your wife trying to convince you to take your new habit away from her?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds

Greetings Vape Nation!

Sergio here! Been vaping for about 2 months now. I can proudly say I've moved from 10 cigarettes a day to ZERO! Currently on the Smok Stick V8 but already looking to upgrade. Next steps for me:

New Mod (Maybe a Minikin, RX2/3 or battlestar). Any advice?
RBA for the Big baby beast (figured this is a good start for a noob wanting to get into building)
Then eventually get myself a good RDTA that produces good flavour & clouds. (again, any advice here will be greatly appreciated)
Oh, one more thing...SEE YOU GUYS AT VAPECON!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

To all the new folks that I missed while I have been away, a huge warm welcome to the forums!
Really awesome to see this community ever growing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spazmanpanic

A rather late introduction for me, joined the forum just before Vapecon 2016. Started vaping on the eleaf tc60w with melo 2 tank then moved onto the lmc 200w box mod and obs cruis plus rta which I got at Vapecon, still using the same setup most days, maybe switching between the geekvape ammit 25 dual rta and peerless rda for fun. Was between R/C cars and vaping as a hobby, and vaping won. Lets see what ill grab at the Vapecon 2017

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

SergioChasingClouds said:


> Greetings Vape Nation!
> 
> Sergio here! Been vaping for about 2 months now. I can proudly say I've moved from 10 cigarettes a day to ZERO! Currently on the Smok Stick V8 but already looking to upgrade. Next steps for me:
> 
> New Mod (Maybe a Minikin, RX2/3 or battlestar). Any advice?
> RBA for the Big baby beast (figured this is a good start for a noob wanting to get into building)
> Then eventually get myself a good RDTA that produces good flavour & clouds. (again, any advice here will be greatly appreciated)
> Oh, one more thing...SEE YOU GUYS AT VAPECON!!!!!



Welcome @SergioChasingClouds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Spazmanpanic said:


> A rather late introduction for me, joined the forum just before Vapecon 2016. Started vaping on the eleaf tc60w with melo 2 tank then moved onto the lmc 200w box mod and obs cruis plus rta which I got at Vapecon, still using the same setup most days, maybe switching between the geekvape ammit 25 dual rta and peerless rda for fun. Was between R/C cars and vaping as a hobby, and vaping won. Lets see what ill grab at the Vapecon 2017



Welcome @Spazmanpanic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m

SergioChasingClouds said:


> Greetings Vape Nation!
> 
> Sergio here! Been vaping for about 2 months now. I can proudly say I've moved from 10 cigarettes a day to ZERO! Currently on the Smok Stick V8 but already looking to upgrade. Next steps for me:
> 
> New Mod (Maybe a Minikin, RX2/3 or battlestar). Any advice?
> RBA for the Big baby beast (figured this is a good start for a noob wanting to get into building)
> Then eventually get myself a good RDTA that produces good flavour & clouds. (again, any advice here will be greatly appreciated)
> Oh, one more thing...SEE YOU GUYS AT VAPECON!!!!!


Congrats welcome.

Battlestar is great.
Minikin v1.5 awesome
Voopoo DRAG seen 1 go for 700rand
Rx2.3 also nice device


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mark121m

SergioChasingClouds said:


> Greetings Vape Nation!
> 
> Sergio here! Been vaping for about 2 months now. I can proudly say I've moved from 10 cigarettes a day to ZERO! Currently on the Smok Stick V8 but already looking to upgrade. Next steps for me:
> 
> New Mod (Maybe a Minikin, RX2/3 or battlestar). Any advice?
> RBA for the Big baby beast (figured this is a good start for a noob wanting to get into building)
> Then eventually get myself a good RDTA that produces good flavour & clouds. (again, any advice here will be greatly appreciated)
> Oh, one more thing...SEE YOU GUYS AT VAPECON!!!!!


RBA for a smoke tfv8 

I would just jump to a RDTA
Goon is awesome

Ni80 Aliens or Kanthal Aliens @0.18ohm 
Solid build

The coil art Mage RDTA is roughly the same chimney
Great RDTA

I'm a Azeroth RDTA fan and RTA is going to be used on my Therion166 dna

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## waltersenekal

Hi Everybody
I have been vaping for 3 years on a nautilus mini and this month switched to ammit dual rta with iStick QC200W and dual N80 fused clapton coils at 0.31Ohm, @50Watt
I am using Mr Hardwicks Bombshell at the moment and wow, what difference, sub ohm is so much better,
I want to get into mixing eliquids, can't wait for vapecon to stock up with concentrates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

waltersenekal said:


> Hi Everybody
> I have been vaping for 3 years on a nautilus mini and this month switched to ammit dual rta with iStick QC200W and dual N80 fused clapton coils at 0.31Ohm, @50Watt
> I am using Mr Hardwicks Bombshell at the moment and wow, what difference, sub ohm is so much better,
> I want to get into mixing eliquids, can't wait for vapecon to stock up with concentrates


Welcome!

I remember the first time I switched over to a sub-ohm device (I went from an EVOD to a Subox Mini with a 0.5 coil). The cloud was just so huge I promised myself that this would be my "outside only" mod and that at the rate it went through juice it would be a once-a-day kind of thing. Needless to say things have changed A LOT since that day!

See you at Vapecon! It is going to be insane!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

waltersenekal said:


> Hi Everybody
> I have been vaping for 3 years on a nautilus mini and this month switched to ammit dual rta with iStick QC200W and dual N80 fused clapton coils at 0.31Ohm, @50Watt
> I am using Mr Hardwicks Bombshell at the moment and wow, what difference, sub ohm is so much better,
> I want to get into mixing eliquids, can't wait for vapecon to stock up with concentrates



Welcome @waltersenekal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Homer

Hi all

I smoked cigarettes like it was a religion. Thirty per day for the last 20 and a few odd years. December 2015 I thought I would give the Twisp stuff a go. I haven't smoked a cigarette since and I know I will never again. My morning cough disappeared in a week. 

I've since seen the light and have moved to an Eleaf iJust S. Great product. I've also bought a Cleato Aspire tank to fit to my Twisp Vega battery. Big improvement, but the battery does go much quicker. 

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Homer said:


> Hi all
> 
> I smoked cigarettes like it was a religion. Thirty per day for the last 20 and a few odd years. December 2015 I thought I would give the Twisp stuff a go. I haven't smoked a cigarette since and I know I will never again. My morning cough disappeared in a week.
> 
> I've since seen the light and have moved to an Eleaf iJust S. Great product. I've also bought a Cleato Aspire tank to fit to my Twisp Vega battery. Big improvement, but the battery does go much quicker.
> 
> Happy vaping!



Welcome @Homer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Homer said:


> Hi all
> 
> I smoked cigarettes like it was a religion. Thirty per day for the last 20 and a few odd years. December 2015 I thought I would give the Twisp stuff a go. I haven't smoked a cigarette since and I know I will never again. My morning cough disappeared in a week.
> 
> I've since seen the light and have moved to an Eleaf iJust S. Great product. I've also bought a Cleato Aspire tank to fit to my Twisp Vega battery. Big improvement, but the battery does go much quicker.
> 
> Happy vaping!


Most welcome to the forum @Homer. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great accomplishment. Happy vaping to you too.


----------



## shaun2707

Hey Guys,

Shaun here in Slaapstad. Switched from stinkies to vaping about 4 months ago and definitely not sorry. 

Things have escalated though hell of a quick when it comes to vaping for me. Like a proper noob, started with the pen style vape to a regulated MOD, from Subohm tanks to RTA to RDA now. Think it's cause I'm constantly chasing that sweet spot / happy place. This forum definitely has helped and l lot so thanks for that!!

Looking forward to staying on the pulse when it comes to vaping with this forum and it's members. 

Cheers for now







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wlecome to the forum @shaun2707 
Congrats on the 4 months - great achievement!
Enjoy the forum and all the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

shaun2707 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Shaun here in Slaapstad. Switched from stinkies to vaping about 4 months ago and definitely not sorry.
> 
> Things have escalated though hell of a quick when it comes to vaping for me. Like a proper noob, started with the pen style vape to a regulated MOD, from Subohm tanks to RTA to RDA now. Think it's cause I'm constantly chasing that sweet spot / happy place. This forum definitely has helped and l lot so thanks for that!!
> 
> Looking forward to staying on the pulse when it comes to vaping with this forum and it's members.
> 
> Cheers for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @shaun2702


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

Haaazit guys.. Faheem here been vaping since April and off the ciggies and now I'm stuck with a more expensive addiction
#handcheck #driplyfe #mechlyfe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan said:


> Haaazit guys.. Faheem here been vaping since April and off the ciggies and now I'm stuck with a more expensive addiction
> #handcheck #driplyfe #mechlyfe



Welcome to the forum @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
Congrats on kicking the stinkies
Nice vapes!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Welcome @Homer, @shaun2707, @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan awesome to see you all here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the newer members
All the best for your vaping journeys...

Did you know that on the *26th August 2017* there is going to be a *MEGA EPIC* event held in Pretoria?
Did you know that at this event there will be *71 exhibitors* under one roof?
These vendors are amongst the finest vaping vendors in SA and will be bringing us a very wide range of vaping gear and juice - with amazing specials!

*Check out VapeCon 2017*

For more info on the event, to RSVP and info on where to buy tickets - go here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Arbee

Hi guys... heard about this forum from a few friends. Good to be here. Hope to meet soon. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Arbee said:


> Hi guys... heard about this forum from a few friends. Good to be here. Hope to meet soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your contributions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Arbee said:


> Hi guys... heard about this forum from a few friends. Good to be here. Hope to meet soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hey dude! Welcome to the forums! Hope you really dig your stay here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Arbee said:


> Hi guys... heard about this forum from a few friends. Good to be here. Hope to meet soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


A fellow Durbanite!

Welcome to the forums! What's your current setup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arbee

Stosta said:


> A fellow Durbanite!
> 
> Welcome to the forums! What's your current setup?


Born & brought up in Durban. Resided in JHB for a few years. Living in the UAE for the last 1 year. In SA on holiday at the moment.

Recently started vaping. Current kits are basic:
Vaporesso Tarot Nano &
Smok Alien 220

Hopefully upgrading the Nano to a Billet before heading back to the UAE. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Arbee said:


> Born & brought up in Durban. Resided in JHB for a few years. Living in the UAE for the last 1 year. In SA on holiday at the moment.
> 
> Recently started vaping. Current kits are basic:
> Vaporesso Tarot Nano &
> Smok Alien 220
> 
> Hopefully upgrading the Nano to a Billet before heading back to the UAE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Awesome! Two great devices there!

Hope you enjoy your time on here, plenty of information on everything and anything vape-related.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Arbee said:


> Hi guys... heard about this forum from a few friends. Good to be here. Hope to meet soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Arbee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FranPrins

Stroodlepuff said:


> *All newbies*:
> 
> Firstly welcome . Please introduce yourselves and tell us a little about where you come from here. To do that just click on the last page number above and start typing in the "Write your reply" box at the bottom of that page.
> This thread is compulsory reading:
> What to expect on your vaping journey
> The following threads will help you a lot in understanding when browsing the forum:
> E-cig quick start guide
> What are electronic cigarettes
> For all those questions about the health aspects of electronic cigarettes:
> Health related facts about electronic cigarettes
> 
> [rsvp=24]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]


Hi, name is François Prinsloo, a polymer scientist in Centurion. Been vaping on and off for the past 5 years - started with the early cigarette style e-ciggs. Recently started building my own coils and must say I'm loving it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

FranPrins said:


> Hi, name is François Prinsloo, a polymer scientist in Centurion. Been vaping on and off for the past 5 years - started with the early cigarette style e-ciggs. Recently started building my own coils and must say I'm loving it



Welcome to the forum @FranPrins 
Wishing you well with your journey from here
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Amir

FranPrins said:


> Hi, name is François Prinsloo, a polymer scientist in Centurion. Been vaping on and off for the past 5 years - started with the early cigarette style e-ciggs. Recently started building my own coils and must say I'm loving it



Welcome to the forum @FranPrins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

FranPrins said:


> Hi, name is François Prinsloo, a polymer scientist in Centurion. Been vaping on and off for the past 5 years - started with the early cigarette style e-ciggs. Recently started building my own coils and must say I'm loving it


Welcome to the forums, hope you really enjoy it here. There is plenty to read and many folks to speak to with regards to building if you ever want to learn more. I have learnt a lot myself from just reading through everything.  

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dewald de Kock

Hi, Dewald de Kock here from Pretoria East. Left the Stinkies overnight about a year ago. Currently rocking Voopoo Drag (#VoopooTrain Hype!) with a Druga RDA, a Minikin V2 with an Icon RDA. a Limitless MOD with a Recoil RDA and a AL85 with a Augvape Merlin RDTA. Looking forward to the Vapecon 2017, thanks for an awesome forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ASCIIcat

Dewald de Kock said:


> Hi, Dewald de Kock here from Pretoria East. Left the Stinkies overnight about a year ago. Currently rocking Voopoo Drag (#VoopooTrain Hype!) with a Druga RDA, a Minikin V2 with an Icon RDA. a Limitless MOD with a Recoil RDA and a AL85 with a Augvape Merlin RDTA. Looking forward to the Vapecon 2017, thanks for an awesome forum!


Welcome dude! Hope you dig it here.
Really love the Voopoo, picked one up about two weeks ago, awesome little device. So great choice there!


----------



## Dewald de Kock

ASCIIcat said:


> Welcome dude! Hope you dig it here.
> Really love the Voopoo, picked one up about two weeks ago, awesome little device. So great choice there!



Thanks bud! Yeah man awesome mod, and for the price point it's a no brainer


----------



## Andre

Dewald de Kock said:


> Hi, Dewald de Kock here from Pretoria East. Left the Stinkies overnight about a year ago. Currently rocking Voopoo Drag (#VoopooTrain Hype!) with a Druga RDA, a Minikin V2 with an Icon RDA. a Limitless MOD with a Recoil RDA and a AL85 with a Augvape Merlin RDTA. Looking forward to the Vapecon 2017, thanks for an awesome forum!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Happy vaping and enjoy VapeCon.


----------



## Dewald de Kock

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Happy vaping and enjoy VapeCon.



Awe thanks man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Dewald de Kock said:


> Awe thanks man!


Welcome to the forum @Dewald de Kock !

Don't forget to RSVP for VapeCon here...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/

You then stand a chance to win one of the many prizes that will be given away on the day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dewald de Kock

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum @Dewald de Kock !
> 
> Don't forget to RSVP for VapeCon here...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/
> 
> You then stand a chance to win one of the many prizes that will be given away on the day!



Thanks! Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Dewald de Kock said:


> Hi, Dewald de Kock here from Pretoria East. Left the Stinkies overnight about a year ago. Currently rocking Voopoo Drag (#VoopooTrain Hype!) with a Druga RDA, a Minikin V2 with an Icon RDA. a Limitless MOD with a Recoil RDA and a AL85 with a Augvape Merlin RDTA. Looking forward to the Vapecon 2017, thanks for an awesome forum!



Welcome to the forum @Dewald de Kock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozeran

Hi All. Richard here. Kicked the stinkies in Feb this year. Now have 2 sub ohm modes going. Enjoying the journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Dewald de Kock said:


> Hi, Dewald de Kock here from Pretoria East. Left the Stinkies overnight about a year ago. Currently rocking Voopoo Drag (#VoopooTrain Hype!) with a Druga RDA, a Minikin V2 with an Icon RDA. a Limitless MOD with a Recoil RDA and a AL85 with a Augvape Merlin RDTA. Looking forward to the Vapecon 2017, thanks for an awesome forum!



Welcome @Dewald de Kock 
Congrats on quitting the srinkies! Great gear!
Enjoy the forum and VapeCon!


----------



## Silver

Ozeran said:


> Hi All. Richard here. Kicked the stinkies in Feb this year. Now have 2 sub ohm modes going. Enjoying the journey.



Welcome @Ozeran 
Congrats on kicking the stinkies! Great achievement
Enjoy the forum and the journey.


----------



## Tameem Jedaar

Howsit guys. I have been vaping for about 2 to 3 years but with with the stinkies for about a year. Ever since November of last, been only vaping. Ive always known about this forum but never did get around to exploring it. Hence joining now. I started with a simple e-cig twisp stype, moved on to a wismec presa 100w and a tank which i cannot recall, minikin V1 and now using a Tarrot Pro 160w with a silver peerless SE. Running my own DIY coils. cant really explain it... double twisted claptons full nichrome (4X26g + 32g) duel core 5 wraps reads 0.09 ohms. Not sure if i shared too much info here lol...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Ozeran said:


> Hi All. Richard here. Kicked the stinkies in Feb this year. Now have 2 sub ohm modes going. Enjoying the journey.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a life changing achievement. Yes, it is all about really enjoying this flavourful journey. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Tameem Jedaar said:


> Howsit guys. I have been vaping for about 2 to 3 years but with with the stinkies for about a year. Ever since November of last, been only vaping. Ive always known about this forum but never did get around to exploring it. Hence joining now. I started with a simple e-cig twisp stype, moved on to a wismec presa 100w and a tank which i cannot recall, minikin V1 and now using a Tarrot Pro 160w with a silver peerless SE. Running my own DIY coils. cant really explain it... double twisted claptons full nichrome (4X26g + 32g) duel core 5 wraps reads 0.09 ohms. Not sure if i shared too much info here lol...


Most welcome to the forum. Not too much info at all. You will be sharing much more as you go along here. Awesome that you finally kicked the stinky habit - congrats! Happy vaping.


----------



## Amir

Ozeran said:


> Hi All. Richard here. Kicked the stinkies in Feb this year. Now have 2 sub ohm modes going. Enjoying the journey.



Welcome to the forum @Ozeran


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Tameem Jedaar said:


> Howsit guys. I have been vaping for about 2 to 3 years but with with the stinkies for about a year. Ever since November of last, been only vaping. Ive always known about this forum but never did get around to exploring it. Hence joining now. I started with a simple e-cig twisp stype, moved on to a wismec presa 100w and a tank which i cannot recall, minikin V1 and now using a Tarrot Pro 160w with a silver peerless SE. Running my own DIY coils. cant really explain it... double twisted claptons full nichrome (4X26g + 32g) duel core 5 wraps reads 0.09 ohms. Not sure if i shared too much info here lol...



Welcome to the forum @Tameem Jedaar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Tameem Jedaar said:


> Howsit guys. I have been vaping for about 2 to 3 years but with with the stinkies for about a year. Ever since November of last, been only vaping. Ive always known about this forum but never did get around to exploring it. Hence joining now. I started with a simple e-cig twisp stype, moved on to a wismec presa 100w and a tank which i cannot recall, minikin V1 and now using a Tarrot Pro 160w with a silver peerless SE. Running my own DIY coils. cant really explain it... double twisted claptons full nichrome (4X26g + 32g) duel core 5 wraps reads 0.09 ohms. Not sure if i shared too much info here lol...



Welcome @Tameem Jedaar 
Congrats on giving up the stinkies. Great achievement. Dont worry about giving too much info, lol
Glad you started exploring the forum, feel free to ask questions as you go
Enjoy


----------



## ASCIIcat

Welcome @Ozeran and @Tameem Jedaar hope you dig it here! These folks are pretty awesome


----------



## BATMAN

Hi Everybody my name is Sarfraz and I am from Lenasia South.I have been vaping for a year and a half and I am constantly learning from others' experiences.
Hoping to see everybody at Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

BATMAN said:


> Hi Everybody my name is Sarfraz and I am from Lenasia South.I have been vaping for a year and a half and I am constantly learning from others' experiences.
> Hoping to see everybody at Vapecon!


Welcome dude! Hope to see you there


----------



## MRauties

Hi all, my name is Marius, from Centurion... Been vaping with my fiance about 1 year now (she had a stupid vape pen thingy from Joyetech AIO) . But got my first mod ( don't laugh  ) SMOK AL85, and fitted a Serpent Mini 25mm with it, and running a single alien made by the guy at Capital Vapes Centurion.

Next mod is Voopoo Drag...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

MRauties said:


> Hi all, my name is Marius, from Centurion... Been vaping with my fiance about 1 year now (she had a stupid vape pen thingy from Joyetech AIO) . But got my first mod ( don't laugh  ) SMOK AL85, and fitted a Serpent Mini 25mm with it, and running a single alien made by the guy at Capital Vapes Centurion.
> 
> Next mod is Voopoo Drag...


Welcome dude! Nice choice for your next mod, love my drag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

MRauties said:


> Hi all, my name is Marius, from Centurion... Been vaping with my fiance about 1 year now (she had a stupid vape pen thingy from Joyetech AIO) . But got my first mod ( don't laugh  ) SMOK AL85, and fitted a Serpent Mini 25mm with it, and running a single alien made by the guy at Capital Vapes Centurion.
> 
> Next mod is Voopoo Drag...


Welcome bud
Nice setup you have there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teez

hi, my name is Terrence, it's been about 3 months since I started Vape, was twisping for 4 years prior to eventually upgrading to vape and so far have never looked back really enjoying it. I am using a smok Alien 220W which I got from Sir Vape in Durban. really enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

Teez said:


> hi, my name is Terrence, it's been about 3 months since I started Vape, was twisping for 4 years prior to eventually upgrading to vape and so far have never looked back really enjoying it. I am using a smok Alien 220W which I got from Sir Vape in Durban. really enjoying it.


Hey Dude, welcome to the forums. Hop you dig it here.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MRauties

SmokeyJoe said:


> Welcome bud
> Nice setup you have there


Thanks man, I love this thing... Awesome size for every day vaping. 


ASCIIcat said:


> Welcome dude! Nice choice for your next mod, love my drag.


Oooo nice, which color do you have?


----------



## ASCIIcat

MRauties said:


> Thanks man, I love this thing... Awesome size for every day vaping.
> Oooo nice, which color do you have?


Got the purple resin. It went so nicely with my iJoy 5s since I got that in rainbow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRauties

ASCIIcat said:


> Got the purple resin. It went so nicely with my iJoy 5s since I got that in rainbow.


That's why I want a red-ish Drag... Will look awesome with my red/black AL85

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dewald de Kock

MRauties said:


> Hi all, my name is Marius, from Centurion... Been vaping with my fiance about 1 year now (she had a stupid vape pen thingy from Joyetech AIO) . But got my first mod ( don't laugh  ) SMOK AL85, and fitted a Serpent Mini 25mm with it, and running a single alien made by the guy at Capital Vapes Centurion.
> 
> Next mod is Voopoo Drag...


Welcome! There is a Voopoo Special I noticed at Vapecon if you early enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRauties

Dewald de Kock said:


> Welcome! There is a Voopoo Special I noticed at Vapecon if you early enough


That's why I want to be there before the sun comes up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

Dewald de Kock said:


> Welcome! There is a Voopoo Special I noticed at Vapecon if you early enough


What Voopoo special????


----------



## Dewald de Kock

BATMAN said:


> What Voopoo special????



J&J'S EMPORIUM

Voopoo Drag bundle for only R1250 (normal price about R1890) - consisting of the following:
1 x Voopoo Drag
1 x JOOSE-E-LIQZ 30ml juice
1 x Wotofo Serpent SMM RTA
2 x Samsung 25R 18650 Batteries

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-vendor-specials.t40478/#post-564731

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

MRauties said:


> That's why I want to be there before the sun comes up!


So are you bringing a skottle? Need to arrange some breakfast for us early birds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir

BATMAN said:


> Hi Everybody my name is Sarfraz and I am from Lenasia South.I have been vaping for a year and a half and I am constantly learning from others' experiences.
> Hoping to see everybody at Vapecon!



Welcome to the forum @BATMAN 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

MRauties said:


> Hi all, my name is Marius, from Centurion... Been vaping with my fiance about 1 year now (she had a stupid vape pen thingy from Joyetech AIO) . But got my first mod ( don't laugh  ) SMOK AL85, and fitted a Serpent Mini 25mm with it, and running a single alien made by the guy at Capital Vapes Centurion.
> 
> Next mod is Voopoo Drag...



Welcome to the forum @MRauties


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Teez said:


> hi, my name is Terrence, it's been about 3 months since I started Vape, was twisping for 4 years prior to eventually upgrading to vape and so far have never looked back really enjoying it. I am using a smok Alien 220W which I got from Sir Vape in Durban. really enjoying it.



Welcome to the forum @Teez


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRauties

ASCIIcat said:


> So are you bringing a skottle? Need to arrange some breakfast for us early birds


Mmmmm that can work...


----------



## Shifty

Hi my name is Carel im from Cape town, i have been vaping for +/-4 months and really enjoying it. I started off with ijust s and then got smok v8 stick i prefer my smok. I am really enjoying the forum and learning a whole lot. Currently looking at getting myself a good rta(that wont break the bank) and also looking at various mods quite interested in the asmodus boost. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Shifty said:


> Hi my name is Carel im from Cape town, i have been vaping for +/-4 months and really enjoying it. I started off with ijust s and then got smok v8 stick i prefer my smok. I am really enjoying the forum and learning a whole lot. Currently looking at getting myself a good rta(that wont break the bank) and also looking at various mods quite interested in the asmodus boost.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum @Shifty. Yip, information overload here - feel free to ask questions as you go along. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Shifty said:


> Hi my name is Carel im from Cape town, i have been vaping for +/-4 months and really enjoying it. I started off with ijust s and then got smok v8 stick i prefer my smok. I am really enjoying the forum and learning a whole lot. Currently looking at getting myself a good rta(that wont break the bank) and also looking at various mods quite interested in the asmodus boost.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Shifty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Shifty said:


> Hi my name is Carel im from Cape town, i have been vaping for +/-4 months and really enjoying it. I started off with ijust s and then got smok v8 stick i prefer my smok. I am really enjoying the forum and learning a whole lot. Currently looking at getting myself a good rta(that wont break the bank) and also looking at various mods quite interested in the asmodus boost.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


Welcome dude! Really awesome to see you here, hope you dig it. 
Give me a shout if you are looking into non bank breaking gear  I can help with telling you what to not go for 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shifty

ASCIIcat said:


> Welcome dude! Really awesome to see you here, hope you dig it.
> Give me a shout if you are looking into non bank breaking gear  I can help with telling you what to not go for
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


That would be appreciated 


Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taahir Adams

Hi guys I'm Taahir from Florida Jhb.... I run a local newspaper here called joburg express... I am an mobile audio tech as well and I have been vaping for bout a year now... still have issues with stinkies... but started as a beginner with an I just S now using a rx300 n I joy combo rdta...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

Taahir Adams said:


> Hi guys I'm Taahir from Florida Jhb.... I run a local newspaper here called joburg express... I am an mobile audio tech as well and I have been vaping for bout a year now... still have issues with stinkies... but started as a beginner with an I just S now using a rx300 n I joy combo rdta...


Welcome dude, great to see you here. I actually do read that paper when I'm visiting the in-laws. We're all around the corner actually  anyways hope you really dig it here. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taahir Adams

ASCIIcat said:


> Welcome dude, great to see you here. I actually do read that paper when I'm visiting the in-laws. We're all around the corner actually  anyways hope you really dig it here.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk




Thanks dude... I'm really excited to be here to learn as I'm new to building coils and DIY juice as well... first time I meet one of my readers on a forum thanks bro keep reading will be trying to do a story on vaping soon with all negative media going around

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Shifty said:


> Hi my name is Carel im from Cape town, i have been vaping for +/-4 months and really enjoying it. I started off with ijust s and then got smok v8 stick i prefer my smok. I am really enjoying the forum and learning a whole lot. Currently looking at getting myself a good rta(that wont break the bank) and also looking at various mods quite interested in the asmodus boost.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Shifty 
Congrats on the vaping 
Enjoy the journey and your stay here.


----------



## Silver

Taahir Adams said:


> Hi guys I'm Taahir from Florida Jhb.... I run a local newspaper here called joburg express... I am an mobile audio tech as well and I have been vaping for bout a year now... still have issues with stinkies... but started as a beginner with an I just S now using a rx300 n I joy combo rdta...



Welcome @Taahir Adams 
Congrats on the vaping - wishing you well to kick the stinkies - 
Feel free to ask questions here as you go along - and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taahir Adams

Silver said:


> Welcome @Taahir Adams
> Congrats on the vaping - wishing you well to kick the stinkies -
> Feel free to ask questions here as you go along - and enjoy the forum


Thanks once again silver much appreciated... I have so much to ask lol... but the first n most important I have been reading articles about tests being done at a vape convention in other countries and they mentioned that the air is toxic worse than that of a smoking stinkies room they mention some toxic chemical being produced from the vape after being exhaled etc... I don't believe this jus need some advice or clarity or links please 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Taahir Adams said:


> Thanks once again silver much appreciated... I have so much to ask lol... but the first n most important I have been reading articles about tests being done at a vape convention in other countries and they mentioned that the air is toxic worse than that of a smoking stinkies room they mention some toxic chemical being produced from the vape after being exhaled etc... I don't believe this jus need some advice or clarity or links please
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



@Taahir Adams - there is a HEALTH section in the forums. You might find some usefull information there. Just keep in mind - relatively little research has been done on vaping - it has not been around for long enough. Secondly - depending on from which "angle" the research has been approached, you might find some bias in the results - seems to be more so from the anti-vaping crowd

Health Matters

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...gssa.co.za/index.php?forums/60/&share_type=sf




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Taahir Adams

@RenaldoRheeder thank you will look into it... appreciated 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Taahir Adams said:


> Thanks once again silver much appreciated... I have so much to ask lol... but the first n most important I have been reading articles about tests being done at a vape convention in other countries and they mentioned that the air is toxic worse than that of a smoking stinkies room they mention some toxic chemical being produced from the vape after being exhaled etc... I don't believe this jus need some advice or clarity or links please
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



Hi @Taahir Adams - as @RenaldoRheeder said above - check out the health section
Loads of great articles there. 

I think it is fair to say that while second hand vapour is obviously not as clean as normal air - I do recall several studies showing that second hand vapour is virtually harmless - and almost the same as normal air (maybe not at a vape convention, but just normal type of vaping at home). And its got far less nasties in it than second hand smoke from combustible cigarettes.

You will have to go look for those articles - I would try find them for you - but just have very little time right now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Taahir Adams said:


> Thanks once again silver much appreciated... I have so much to ask lol... but the first n most important I have been reading articles about tests being done at a vape convention in other countries and they mentioned that the air is toxic worse than that of a smoking stinkies room they mention some toxic chemical being produced from the vape after being exhaled etc... I don't believe this jus need some advice or clarity or links please
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


Here you go @Taahir Adams.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Milan30

Hi to the awesome ECIGSA people, my name is Milan Gandhi and I've been part of ECIGSA for about a year now, I'm from Pretoria (Laudium) and I'm a student... Vaping changed my life and its a pleasure meeting new vaper's and making new friends in the induatry... 

VAPE STRONG...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Milan30 said:


> Hi to the awesome ECIGSA people, my name is Milan Gandhi and I've been part of ECIGSA for about a year now, I'm from Pretoria (Laudium) and I'm a student... Vaping changed my life and its a pleasure meeting new vaper's and making new friends in the induatry...
> 
> VAPE STRONG...



Welcome @Milan30 
Glad you posted despite "lurking" for nearly a year.
Enjoy your stay and congrats on the vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milan30

Haha, I'm still getting used to ECIGSA...started using it for VapeCon news and updates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Taahir Adams said:


> Hi guys I'm Taahir from Florida Jhb.... I run a local newspaper here called joburg express... I am an mobile audio tech as well and I have been vaping for bout a year now... still have issues with stinkies... but started as a beginner with an I just S now using a rx300 n I joy combo rdta...



Welcome to the forum @Taahir Adams 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Milan30 said:


> Hi to the awesome ECIGSA people, my name is Milan Gandhi and I've been part of ECIGSA for about a year now, I'm from Pretoria (Laudium) and I'm a student... Vaping changed my life and its a pleasure meeting new vaper's and making new friends in the induatry...
> 
> VAPE STRONG...



Welcome to the forum @Milan30. I'm from Laudium too and there's a few others on the forum as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoRmAtEEr

Hi everyone, I'm Wayne and live in Linden, Johannesburg. I started this journey a couple of years ago with Twisp devices, but they never really did the trick. About 4 months ago I decided to discontinue the Twisp devices and get a Smok Stick V8 starter kit. It was quite a difference - flavours were just so much better than with the Twisp devices. But about two months ago I moved up to the iJoy Captain PD270 mod, and kept using the Smok TFV8 Big Baby tank.

I'll be at Vapecon this year and will be getting a different tank .

Awesome Forum, I'm looking forward to learning from all of you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Taahir Adams

Silver said:


> Hi @Taahir Adams - as @RenaldoRheeder said above - check out the health section
> Loads of great articles there.
> 
> I think it is fair to say that while second hand vapour is obviously not as clean as normal air - I do recall several studies showing that second hand vapour is virtually harmless - and almost the same as normal air (maybe not at a vape convention, but just normal type of vaping at home). And its got far less nasties in it than second hand smoke from combustible cigarettes.
> 
> You will have to go look for those articles - I would try find them for you - but just have very little time right now...


Thanks @Silver this makes more sense then what the people are writing about... but when.U do get the info please do let me know so I can publish in my publication and spread the truth on vaping... as I have seen good reviews and bad ones so we jus need the truth... with no biased writers or biased tests done... I wil add the health group and check it out... Thanks @Silver & @RenaldoRheeder

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Taahir Adams

Andre said:


> Here you go @Taahir Adams.


Thanks @Andre

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taahir Adams

Thanks Amir glad to be part of the family 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimpeltjies

Hi everyone. My name is Chanel. I live in Cape Town and have been vaping for about 7 months now. Cant wait for VapeCon!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deland55

Hi Guys and Gals Im Deland mainly from Vereeniging but studying in potchefstroom Im 21 years old been vaping +-2 and a half years got a few setups... im also a tricks ‍ Hahaha 
Setups are:
-Vgod pro 150 with a peerless
-Complyfe battlefield with a brass button upgrade and a brass goon
-minikin v2 with a kylin (#daily)
-aaaannnd a vgod elite with a vgod rda
Hope to see u all at vapecon and stoked to have joined the family

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Deland55

see normal emoji's dont work here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shifty

Dimpeltjies said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Chanel. I live in Cape Town and have been vaping for about 7 months now. Cant wait for VapeCon!!!



Welcome Chanel. I hope you enjoy it as much as i do here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

A warm welcome to all the new peeps!
Hope you all enjoy your stay, and remember, stay schwifty!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

FoRmAtEEr said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Wayne and live in Linden, Johannesburg. I started this journey a couple of years ago with Twisp devices, but they never really did the trick. About 4 months ago I decided to discontinue the Twisp devices and get a Smok Stick V8 starter kit. It was quite a difference - flavours were just so much better than with the Twisp devices. But about two months ago I moved up to the iJoy Captain PD270 mod, and kept using the Smok TFV8 Big Baby tank.
> 
> I'll be at Vapecon this year and will be getting a different tank .
> 
> Awesome Forum, I'm looking forward to learning from all of you!



Welcome to the forum @FoRmAtEEr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Dimpeltjies said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Chanel. I live in Cape Town and have been vaping for about 7 months now. Cant wait for VapeCon!!!



Welcome to the forum @Dimpeltjies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Deland55 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals Im Deland mainly from Vereeniging but studying in potchefstroom Im 21 years old been vaping +-2 and a half years got a few setups... im also a tricks ‍ Hahaha
> Setups are:
> -Vgod pro 150 with a peerless
> -Complyfe battlefield with a brass button upgrade and a brass goon
> -minikin v2 with a kylin (#daily)
> -aaaannnd a vgod elite with a vgod rda
> Hope to see u all at vapecon and stoked to have joined the family



Welcome to the forum @Deland55


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Dimpeltjies said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Chanel. I live in Cape Town and have been vaping for about 7 months now. Cant wait for VapeCon!!!


Most welcome to the forum @Dimpeltjies. Love the handle. I am  that you are going to Vapecon. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Deland55 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals Im Deland mainly from Vereeniging but studying in potchefstroom Im 21 years old been vaping +-2 and a half years got a few setups... im also a tricks ‍ Hahaha
> Setups are:
> -Vgod pro 150 with a peerless
> -Complyfe battlefield with a brass button upgrade and a brass goon
> -minikin v2 with a kylin (#daily)
> -aaaannnd a vgod elite with a vgod rda
> Hope to see u all at vapecon and stoked to have joined the family


Most welcome to the forum @Deland55. Trust you have entered for the Vapecon trick competition? Great gear you have going there. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Welcome all @FoRmAtEEr, @Dimpeltjies, @Deland55 !
Hope you all really dig it here!
If you have any questions, feel free to give me a shout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SCHNITZER-ZA

Whatsup everyone.

My name is Rudi, been vaping for about a year now and enjoying it. Can't wait for Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

SCHNITZER-ZA said:


> Whatsup everyone.
> 
> My name is Rudi, been vaping for about a year now and enjoying it. Can't wait for Vapecon!



Welcome dude! Awesome to hear you are really digging the vape. See you at Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ozeran

SCHNITZER-ZA said:


> Whatsup everyone.
> 
> My name is Rudi, been vaping for about a year now and enjoying it. Can't wait for Vapecon!



Welcome. The forum is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alana_Vivid

Good day Vape Familia!

My name is Alana, I currently stay in Pretoria and have been vaping now officially a month and I will never look back again!! I have been smoking for over 13 years and vaping has changed everything... I currently have a Black and blue Smok Alien 220W mod partnered up with a CoilArt Mage RTA Rebuildable Tank, she is a boss! Oh yes, my favourite flavour at the moment is Candyfloss from (________)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Alana_Vivid said:


> Good day Vape Familia!
> 
> My name is Alana, I currently stay in Pretoria and have been vaping now officially a month and I will never look back again!! I have been smoking for over 13 years and vaping has changed everything... I currently have a Black and blue Smok Alien 220W mod partnered up with a CoilArt Mage RTA Rebuildable Tank, she is a boss!



Welcome! Congrats on kicking the habit! Really awesome to hear that.
Hope you dig it here!


----------



## Ozeran

Welcome. Nice setup. Congrats on kicking the habit.


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members. Hope to meet lots of you at VapeCon 2017


----------



## Amir

SCHNITZER-ZA said:


> Whatsup everyone.
> 
> My name is Rudi, been vaping for about a year now and enjoying it. Can't wait for Vapecon!



Welcome to the forum @SCHNITZER-ZA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Alana_Vivid said:


> Good day Vape Familia!
> 
> My name is Alana, I currently stay in Pretoria and have been vaping now officially a month and I will never look back again!! I have been smoking for over 13 years and vaping has changed everything... I currently have a Black and blue Smok Alien 220W mod partnered up with a CoilArt Mage RTA Rebuildable Tank, she is a boss! Oh yes, my favourite flavour at the moment is Candyfloss from (________)



Welcome to the forum @Alana_Vivid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lion

Hi all...
I'm new here but not new to vaping, been a non-stinky for +- 2 years now.
Nice place you've got here, my first time here, but hey - everyone had a first time for everything? Let's see how this pan out, I'm not much of a forum guy...
Anyway, hi to ya all and happy vaping tonight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Vital Vape said:


> Hi all...
> I'm new here but not new to vaping, been a non-stinky for +- 2 years now.
> Nice place you've got here, my first time here, but hey - everyone had a first time for everything? Let's see how this pan out, I'm not much of a forum guy...
> Anyway, hi to ya all and happy vaping tonight!



Welcome to the forum @Vital Vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lion

Thank you @Amir


----------



## Andre

Vital Vape said:


> Hi all...
> I'm new here but not new to vaping, been a non-stinky for +- 2 years now.
> Nice place you've got here, my first time here, but hey - everyone had a first time for everything? Let's see how this pan out, I'm not much of a forum guy...
> Anyway, hi to ya all and happy vaping tonight!


Most welcome to the forum @Vital Vape. Congrats on being a non-stinky. Hope you enjoy our community. Happy vaping.


----------



## Lion

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Vital Vape. Congrats on being a non-stinky. Hope you enjoy our community. Happy vaping.


Yup, used to stink up for 20 years... By the look of it you guys (and gals) look like a happy cloud... Sure I'll be in the clouds among you all...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dimpeltjies

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Dimpeltjies. Love the handle. I am  that you are going to Vapecon. Enjoy!


Its going to be epic as I heard from peepz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zaheer87

Hello all you lovely people!

Name is Zaheer. From Centurion, been vaping since mid 2014. Don't miss the ciggs one bit  Will be my second Vape Con I'm going to (went for the very first one in JHB).

See you'll at the Heartfelt Arena

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

@Vital Vape and @Zaheer87 Welcome to the forums! Really great to see you join our awesome vaping family! Hope you really dig it here.
If you have any questions, feel free to give any of us a shout. Folks are really friendly.

If you are coming through on Saturday, I will see you there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Zaheer87 said:


> Hello all you lovely people!
> 
> Name is Zaheer. From Centurion, been vaping since mid 2014. Don't miss the ciggs one bit  Will be my second Vape Con I'm going to (went for the very first one in JHB).
> 
> See you'll at the Heartfelt Arena



Welcome to the forum @Zaheer87


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DracesBane

Hello everyone!

I'm Gerhard, software developer from Valhalla/Centurion. 
I've been vaping on and off for a few years now (mostly on TWISP stuff, little did I know...) to attempt to reduce my cigarette consumption, but have recently learned about the vast world of mods and DIY coils and such mostly thanks to @TheV and have been bitten by the vape bug hard now. Recently did my first RDA build and really enjoying it.

Looking forward to learning and experiencing more that the world of vaping has to offer.

Also going to be my first Vapecon and quite excited to be attending.
See you there!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

DracesBane said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Gerhard, software developer from Valhalla/Centurion.
> I've been vaping on and off for a few years now (mostly on TWISP stuff, little did I know...) to attempt to reduce my cigarette consumption, but have recently learned about the vast world of mods and DIY coils and such mostly thanks to @TheV and have been bitten by the vape bug hard now. Recently did my first RDA build and really enjoying it.
> 
> Looking forward to learning and experiencing more that the world of vaping has to offer.
> 
> Also going to be my first Vapecon and quite excited to be attending.
> See you there!


Welcome @DracesBane! Happy you finally found your way on here.
There's a bunch of awesome people here! You will certainly enjoy your stay!
Even though we work in the same office we can be friends here too  haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

DracesBane said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Gerhard, software developer from Valhalla/Centurion.
> I've been vaping on and off for a few years now (mostly on TWISP stuff, little did I know...) to attempt to reduce my cigarette consumption, but have recently learned about the vast world of mods and DIY coils and such mostly thanks to @TheV and have been bitten by the vape bug hard now. Recently did my first RDA build and really enjoying it.
> 
> Looking forward to learning and experiencing more that the world of vaping has to offer.
> 
> Also going to be my first Vapecon and quite excited to be attending.
> See you there!


Most welcome to the forum. Do shout if you have any questions. Enjoy Vapecon. Happy vaping.


----------



## ASCIIcat

DracesBane said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Gerhard, software developer from Valhalla/Centurion.
> I've been vaping on and off for a few years now (mostly on TWISP stuff, little did I know...) to attempt to reduce my cigarette consumption, but have recently learned about the vast world of mods and DIY coils and such mostly thanks to @TheV and have been bitten by the vape bug hard now. Recently did my first RDA build and really enjoying it.
> 
> Looking forward to learning and experiencing more that the world of vaping has to offer.
> 
> Also going to be my first Vapecon and quite excited to be attending.
> See you there!


Welcome dude! Hope you really dig it here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

DracesBane said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Gerhard, software developer from Valhalla/Centurion.
> I've been vaping on and off for a few years now (mostly on TWISP stuff, little did I know...) to attempt to reduce my cigarette consumption, but have recently learned about the vast world of mods and DIY coils and such mostly thanks to @TheV and have been bitten by the vape bug hard now. Recently did my first RDA build and really enjoying it.
> 
> Looking forward to learning and experiencing more that the world of vaping has to offer.
> 
> Also going to be my first Vapecon and quite excited to be attending.
> See you there!



Welcome @DracesBane, and thanks for the intro.


----------



## Tumelo

Hello to you all fellow vape fanatics!!! My name is Tumelo from the westrand and i'm a web designer/Tender Admin by day. I have been vaping now for 3months. Initially i'm not a smoker, never really liked ciggs but on the other hand i have been smoking hubbly but it was a on and of relationship due to the fact that flavours have tobacco and i was against that. Theni had i was intrigued by by the TRICKSTERS!!! there and then i knew i had to be part of the vape community. Overall i love tricking and that's the main reason i started vaping and hope to learn more from you peeps!!!

One Love!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Tumelo Maleke said:


> Hello to you all fellow vape fanatics!!! My name is Tumelo from the westrand and i'm a web designer/Tender Admin by day. I have been vaping now for 3months. Initially i'm not a smoker, never really liked ciggs but on the other hand i have been smoking hubbly but it was a on and of relationship due to the fact that flavours have tobacco and i was against that. Theni had i was intrigued by by the TRICKSTERS!!! there and then i knew i had to be part of the vape community. Overall i love tricking and that's the main reason i started vaping and hope to learn more from you peeps!!!
> 
> One Love!!!!


Most welcome to the forum @Tumelo Maleke. Yeah, vaping is far better than cigs and hubbly. Try to attend VapeCon in Pretoria this Saturday. There will be a trick competition and Vaperite has a well known international trickster as a guest. Check out this thread. Happy vaping.


----------



## TaraFufu

Hi all. I'm Tara from Pretoria. I've only really been vaping for about a month or so. I had a friend introduce me as she got really into it and sold me a Smok V8 Baby Beast. Still been getting used to the whole thing as I've been a normal smoker for about 6years so felt unsure about the change as its so technical and a bit overwhelming. I know very few other vapers, so its difficult to get excited about when you don't have people to teach you about everything. Luckily I'm off to VapeCon this weekend and have a nice list of things that I'd like to look at and juices I'd like to experience. I first started vaping the Wicked Wicks spearmint flavor as I'm not big on very sweet flavors and I'm getting ready to change my first coil on my own. I've been getting very interested in this whole thing, but its very scary and intimidating to try navigate on your own as a complete NOOB. So hoping I can meet fellow vapers, learn how it all works and get to fully enjoy Vaping. 

Looking forward to the whole experience! 

Hope to see some of you at VapeCon!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tumelo

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Tumelo Maleke. Yeah, vaping is far better than cigs and hubbly. Try to attend VapeCon in Pretoria this Saturday. There will be a trick competition and Vaperite has a well known international trickster as a guest. Check out this thread. Happy vaping.


@Andre i want to go to vapecon so bad but its unfortunate for me that i willbe missing it this year and it sad that i wont see Johnny from vGod. Eish i guess there is always a next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

DracesBane said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Gerhard, software developer from Valhalla/Centurion.
> I've been vaping on and off for a few years now (mostly on TWISP stuff, little did I know...) to attempt to reduce my cigarette consumption, but have recently learned about the vast world of mods and DIY coils and such mostly thanks to @TheV and have been bitten by the vape bug hard now. Recently did my first RDA build and really enjoying it.
> 
> Looking forward to learning and experiencing more that the world of vaping has to offer.
> 
> Also going to be my first Vapecon and quite excited to be attending.
> See you there!



Welcome to the forum @DracesBane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Tumelo Maleke said:


> Hello to you all fellow vape fanatics!!! My name is Tumelo from the westrand and i'm a web designer/Tender Admin by day. I have been vaping now for 3months. Initially i'm not a smoker, never really liked ciggs but on the other hand i have been smoking hubbly but it was a on and of relationship due to the fact that flavours have tobacco and i was against that. Theni had i was intrigued by by the TRICKSTERS!!! there and then i knew i had to be part of the vape community. Overall i love tricking and that's the main reason i started vaping and hope to learn more from you peeps!!!
> 
> One Love!!!!



Welcome to the forum @Tumelo Maleke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

TaraFufu said:


> Hi all. I'm Tara from Pretoria. I've only really been vaping for about a month or so. I had a friend introduce me as she got really into it and sold me a Smok V8 Baby Beast. Still been getting used to the whole thing as I've been a normal smoker for about 6years so felt unsure about the change as its so technical and a bit overwhelming. I know very few other vapers, so its difficult to get excited about when you don't have people to teach you about everything. Luckily I'm off to VapeCon this weekend and have a nice list of things that I'd like to look at and juices I'd like to experience. I first started vaping the Wicked Wicks spearmint flavor as I'm not big on very sweet flavors and I'm getting ready to change my first coil on my own. I've been getting very interested in this whole thing, but its very scary and intimidating to try navigate on your own as a complete NOOB. So hoping I can meet fellow vapers, learn how it all works and get to fully enjoy Vaping.
> 
> Looking forward to the whole experience!
> 
> Hope to see some of you at VapeCon!!



Welcome to the forum @TaraFufu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

TaraFufu said:


> Hi all. I'm Tara from Pretoria. I've only really been vaping for about a month or so. I had a friend introduce me as she got really into it and sold me a Smok V8 Baby Beast. Still been getting used to the whole thing as I've been a normal smoker for about 6years so felt unsure about the change as its so technical and a bit overwhelming. I know very few other vapers, so its difficult to get excited about when you don't have people to teach you about everything. Luckily I'm off to VapeCon this weekend and have a nice list of things that I'd like to look at and juices I'd like to experience. I first started vaping the Wicked Wicks spearmint flavor as I'm not big on very sweet flavors and I'm getting ready to change my first coil on my own. I've been getting very interested in this whole thing, but its very scary and intimidating to try navigate on your own as a complete NOOB. So hoping I can meet fellow vapers, learn how it all works and get to fully enjoy Vaping.
> 
> Looking forward to the whole experience!
> 
> Hope to see some of you at VapeCon!!


Most welcome to the forum @TaraFufu. Yes, for the shortest learning curve annex some experienced vapers at Vapecon. They will be at the seating area most probably. Do not be shy - 99.9 % of vapers are very approachable and more than happy to help. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Tumelo Maleke said:


> Hello to you all fellow vape fanatics!!! My name is Tumelo from the westrand and i'm a web designer/Tender Admin by day. I have been vaping now for 3months. Initially i'm not a smoker, never really liked ciggs but on the other hand i have been smoking hubbly but it was a on and of relationship due to the fact that flavours have tobacco and i was against that. Theni had i was intrigued by by the TRICKSTERS!!! there and then i knew i had to be part of the vape community. Overall i love tricking and that's the main reason i started vaping and hope to learn more from you peeps!!!
> 
> One Love!!!!


Welcome to the forums!
Hope you really dig it here, and maybe also learn a thing or two by our tricksters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hi all

I'm from the KZN Midlands.

I've recently quitted smoking cigarettes for over a week and I really don't want to go back on them - I'm sticking to vaping now because the flavours taste and smell far much better. Also I find that it's a lot cheaper than tobacco too. 

I have also found that mixing my ejuices (bought from VapeKing) has yielded some pretty interesting combined flavours (French Strawberry / Blueberry / Menthol Ice imparts a sweet flavour) and mixing peach, mango and menthol also gives a subtle but pleasant flavour too. And that's all I'm sticking to for now. I am currently using a Twisp Clearo but want to move away from it once I've used up all my spare coils - the charger's screw-in thing has busted and I can no longer screw in my batteries for charging, which is why I am going over to the iJust S starter kit. Also the sucky thing about the Twisp Clearo is that it leaks occassionally and their items are extremely expensive, compared to what I've seen in other vaping online stores. 

Cheers for now - see you around the forums.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

RainstormZA said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm from the KZN Midlands.
> 
> I've recently quitted smoking cigarettes for over a week and I really don't want to go back on them - I'm sticking to vaping now because the flavours taste and smell far much better. Also I find that it's a lot cheaper than tobacco too.
> 
> I have also found that mixing my ejuices (bought from VapeKing) has yielded some pretty interesting combined flavours (French Strawberry / Blueberry / Menthol Ice imparts a sweet flavour) and mixing peach, mango and menthol also gives a subtle but pleasant flavour too. And that's all I'm sticking to for now. I am currently using a Twisp Clearo but want to move away from it once I've used up all my spare coils - the charger's screw-in thing has busted and I can no longer screw in my batteries for charging, which is why I am going over to the iJust S starter kit. Also the sucky thing about the Twisp Clearo is that it leaks occassionally and their items are extremely expensive, compared to what I've seen in other vaping online stores.
> 
> Cheers for now - see you around the forums.


Welcome to the forums!
Congrats on kicking the analog habit, can be really tough to do sometimes.
Hope you really enjoy it here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

ASCIIcat said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> Congrats on kicking the analog habit, can be really tough to do sometimes.
> Hope you really enjoy it here



Thanks, ASCIIcat!

Haha it wasn't that hard - I started off with 3 bottles of 18mg nic in Raspberry Rush, Menthol Ice and Creamy Mango. After a week, I ordered the 3mg in the form of Blueberry, French Strawberry and Peach. Now I don't even crave for those stinkies because I ordered the highest amount of nic first time round. I think only a few days after I started vaping, I was standing outside Home Affairs and someone lit one in front of me. I could smell it but didn't feel the need to have one. I think it's the combination of high nicotine in the ejuice and with some willpower...

Honestly, I prefer vaping, not only because it smells nicer but it's fun watching how much cloud I can create - no complains from anyone, not yet. I've been sneak-vaping in my mom's office and I don't think anyone can smell it anyway so it's a good thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazza

Yello All,

Joined in preparation to give give up the stinkies! My first go at vaping was about 3-4 years ago with the Lung Buddy CE4+ and went quite well. Then back on the stinkies for a year or so then back to vaping exclusively for about 6 months. Liked it but leaking lung buddy was a peeve. Then bought a Twisp Aero (R1000 NOT well spent!) but for some reason it crackled and made me cough like crazy from the first puff no matter what I tried!!! Grrrr!
Now looking for a decent cloud with nicotine for a few months until I give it all up... suggestions will be appreciated. Was thinking of a simple starter kit in the 50W - 100W range where I can get my nicotine fix and see a hurricane cloud!  ... as I plan to give up price is king!

Looking forward to learning more.

Gazza

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Gazza said:


> Yello All,
> 
> Joined in preparation to give give up the stinkies! My first go at vaping was about 3-4 years ago with the Lung Buddy CE4+ and went quite well. Then back on the stinkies for a year or so then back to vaping exclusively for about 6 months. Liked it but leaking lung buddy was a peeve. Then bought a Twisp Aero (R1000 NOT well spent!) but for some reason it crackled and made me cough like crazy from the first puff no matter what I tried!!! Grrrr!
> Now looking for a decent cloud with nicotine for a few months until I give it all up... suggestions will be appreciated. Was thinking of a simple starter kit in the 50W - 100W range where I can get my nicotine fix and see a hurricane cloud!  ... as I plan to give up price is king!
> 
> Looking forward to learning more.
> 
> Gazza



Welcome! Also just signed up today myself - I don't have any good things to say about the Twisp products range and I have an old Twisp Clearo model. I also used to cough on the first few vapes but now that's been 2 weeks, I think I am doing ok - just less coughing and more vaping. I've read somewhere that the coughing is actually caused by the high nicotine and another article says something about the back of the throat. Also when you quit smoking tobacco, you'll be coughing a lil more for about a week or so - that happened to me last week - so the good news is you'll actually get over it and start vaping superior clouds more than coughing eventually.

I'm upgrading to the iJust S - the rebuildable coils are cheap and easy to build. Good value for money to be honest (I'm getting all my stuff from VapeKing).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazza

RainstormZA said:


> Welcome! Also just signed up today myself - I don't have any good things to say about the Twisp products range and I have an old Twisp Clearo model. I also used to cough on the first few vapes but now that's been 2 weeks, I think I am doing ok - just less coughing and more vaping. I've read somewhere that the coughing is actually caused by the high nicotine and another article says something about the back of the throat. Also when you quit smoking tobacco, you'll be coughing a lil more for about a week or so - that happened to me last week - so the good news is you'll actually get over it and start vaping superior clouds more than coughing eventually.
> 
> I'm upgrading to the iJust S - the rebuildable coils are cheap and easy to build. Good value for money to be honest (I'm getting all my stuff from VapeKing).


The thing is that I never had the coughing problem with the lung buddy not any other system I have tried... When I tried it out at the shop it worked fine... got home and it was all snap, crackle and COUGH! Hoping to pick up a decent second system or maybe a starter kit that meets requirement. Went into Vape King today to check things out but until I get more advice here I'm reluctant to lay out the dosh on something that might not do the job... good luck with the iJust S, hope it works a treat!
I was thinking of the Smok V8 starter kit or the iLeaf or maybe something as yet unheard of... will start a thread and get some opinions...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

RainstormZA said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm from the KZN Midlands.
> 
> I've recently quitted smoking cigarettes for over a week and I really don't want to go back on them - I'm sticking to vaping now because the flavours taste and smell far much better. Also I find that it's a lot cheaper than tobacco too.
> 
> I have also found that mixing my ejuices (bought from VapeKing) has yielded some pretty interesting combined flavours (French Strawberry / Blueberry / Menthol Ice imparts a sweet flavour) and mixing peach, mango and menthol also gives a subtle but pleasant flavour too. And that's all I'm sticking to for now. I am currently using a Twisp Clearo but want to move away from it once I've used up all my spare coils - the charger's screw-in thing has busted and I can no longer screw in my batteries for charging, which is why I am going over to the iJust S starter kit. Also the sucky thing about the Twisp Clearo is that it leaks occassionally and their items are extremely expensive, compared to what I've seen in other vaping online stores.
> 
> Cheers for now - see you around the forums.



Welcome to the forum @RainstormZA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Gazza said:


> Yello All,
> 
> Joined in preparation to give give up the stinkies! My first go at vaping was about 3-4 years ago with the Lung Buddy CE4+ and went quite well. Then back on the stinkies for a year or so then back to vaping exclusively for about 6 months. Liked it but leaking lung buddy was a peeve. Then bought a Twisp Aero (R1000 NOT well spent!) but for some reason it crackled and made me cough like crazy from the first puff no matter what I tried!!! Grrrr!
> Now looking for a decent cloud with nicotine for a few months until I give it all up... suggestions will be appreciated. Was thinking of a simple starter kit in the 50W - 100W range where I can get my nicotine fix and see a hurricane cloud!  ... as I plan to give up price is king!
> 
> Looking forward to learning more.
> 
> Gazza



Welcome to the forum @Gazza


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hyren Sevelall

Howsit going guys

Name's Hyren. Started vaping September 2015 with the iStick 40w and a Kangertech Subtank mini. Rocked that setup for a while then moved to the Smok AL85 kit this year. Currently rocking the Eleaf ikonn with the Kylin RTA with dual fused claptons.

Love every drip of vaping, feels good to join an awesome community

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Hyren Sevelall said:


> Howsit going guys
> 
> Name's Hyren. Started vaping September 2015 with the iStick 40w and a Kangertech Subtank mini. Rocked that setup for a while then moved to the Smok AL85 kit this year. Currently rocking the Eleaf ikonn with the Kylin RTA with dual fused claptons.
> 
> Love every drip of vaping, feels good to join an awesome community



Welcome to the forum @Hyren Sevelall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Welcome to the forums @Gazza and @Hyren Sevelall !!
Hope you really dig it here, glad we could be apart of your vaping journey 

If you need anything everyone here is more than willing to help out, give us a shout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricky

Hi Guys, my name is Ricky, from cape town... Been vaping for about a year... Started of casual vaper but getting hooked as time goes on

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Ricky said:


> Hi Guys, my name is Ricky, from cape town... Been vaping for about a year... Started of casual vaper but getting hooked as time goes on


Welcome @Ricky. Glad you could join us. Think most of us started off by just giving this vaping thing a shot and ended up hooked, so you are in good company. Ask, research and post to your hearts content because this is what this forum is all about. And, oh yes, post pics whenever possible.

Enjoy! and Welcome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Ricky said:


> Hi Guys, my name is Ricky, from cape town... Been vaping for about a year... Started of casual vaper but getting hooked as time goes on



Welcome to the forum @Ricky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoAnne Barkhuizen

Hey everyone

I am JoAnne, been vaping since March due having health risks with smoking, so 6 months stinkies free. 

Vaping well vaping changed my life and help, my smokers cough is gone-ish, my sinuses are so much better. Blood pressure is doing alot better, dont smell like smoke anymore, and looking forward to the future of vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JoAnne Barkhuizen

And now I am a co-owner of a new juice line hitting the market soon called Baard Sous, we do our own recipes and mixing. Well I do the PR and design side.

Baard Sous is unique Afrikaans humor in it. We proud to say we have 8 flavours and a few more which is on the testing line.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dodsangel

Hey guys

I'm Maseeh from CPT. I'm currently a student at CPUT. Been using a small cigalike about 3 years ago. I quit it shortly and recently gave it to a buddy to help him get off the stinkies. Lets hope it works.

Anyways, I am currently planning on purchasing my 2nd (I consider it my first though) device in the next 2 weeks, if everything goes as planned.

Psyched to be part of this community

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

JoAnne Barkhuizen said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I am JoAnne, been vaping since March due having health risks with smoking, so 6 months stinkies free.
> 
> Vaping well vaping changed my life and help, my smokers cough is gone-ish, my sinuses are so much better. Blood pressure is doing alot better, dont smell like smoke anymore, and looking forward to the future of vaping



Welcome to the forum @JoAnne Barkhuizen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

JoAnne Barkhuizen said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I am JoAnne, been vaping since March due having health risks with smoking, so 6 months stinkies free.
> 
> Vaping well vaping changed my life and help, my smokers cough is gone-ish, my sinuses are so much better. Blood pressure is doing alot better, dont smell like smoke anymore, and looking forward to the future of vaping





JoAnne Barkhuizen said:


> And now I am a co-owner of a new juice line hitting the market soon called Baard Sous, we do our own recipes and mixing. Well I do the PR and design side.
> 
> Baard Sous is unique Afrikaans humor in it. We proud to say we have 8 flavours and a few more which is on the testing line.


Most welcome to the forum @JoAnne Barkhuizen. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement.
All the best with the juice venture. If you want to promote your juices on here register as a supporting vendor. Contact @Silver in that regard.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TeddyDragon

Hi, I'm not much of a chatterbox, I think so anyway, but here goes.... My name is Teddy (not really, but its what everyone calls me). I have been vaping since about 11 Nov 2016. Started vaping to stop smoking and so far, I am loving it. I have sooo much more energy and don't suffer from shortness of breath anymore. 
I have started experimenting with mixing my own juices and what a trial and error process...WOW... but hey, will keep at it. Even if just for me and my family. I have been browsing this forum for a while now and yeah, I know, should of signed up looong ago. Well, I'm here now and HELLOOOO to All.

Went to Vape Con 2017 today and really enjoyed myself. Maybe next year I will be better prepared....hehe.

Just want to say a HUGE THANKS to ECIGSSA for this forum and the Vape Con... Great work and yeah, It'll keep on growing...

Full On Vaper here.....Whoo Hoo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

TeddyDragon said:


> Hi, I'm not much of a chatterbox, I think so anyway, but here goes.... My name is Teddy (not really, but its what everyone calls me). I have been vaping since about 11 Nov 2016. Started vaping to stop smoking and so far, I am loving it. I have sooo much more energy and don't suffer from shortness of breath anymore.
> I have started experimenting with mixing my own juices and what a trial and error process...WOW... but hey, will keep at it. Even if just for me and my family. I have been browsing this forum for a while now and yeah, I know, should of signed up looong ago. Well, I'm here now and HELLOOOO to All.
> 
> Went to Vape Con 2017 today and really enjoyed myself. Maybe next year I will be better prepared....hehe.
> 
> Just want to say a HUGE THANKS to ECIGSSA for this forum and the Vape Con... Great work and yeah, It'll keep on growing...
> 
> Full On Vaper here.....Whoo Hoo



Welcome to the forum @TeddyDragon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brendan

Hi ecigssa

My name is Brendan and I live on the KZN North Coast. I have been lurking on the forum as a guest for a while now and finally got round to joining today . I love this forum! It's always active and is a mine of info and help, everyone is friendly and I must admit I have had quite a few laughs browsing through some of the threads. I'm looking forward to being a part of this great vaping community!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Brendan said:


> Hi ecigssa
> 
> My name is Brendan and I live on the KZN North Coast. I have been lurking on the forum as a guest for a while now and finally got round to joining today . I love this forum! It's always active and is a mine of info and help, everyone is friendly and I must admit I have had quite a few laughs browsing through some of the threads. I'm looking forward to being a part of this great vaping community!



Welcome to the forum @Brendan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOracle

My Name is Andrew,
Kicked stinkies almost two years ago, never looked back.
Proud owner of Smok GX350 with V12 tank and Fuchai Duo-3 with Cloud beast tank.
Also have a limitless classic RTDA, RTA RDA combo.
DIY a bit of everything.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

TheOracle said:


> My Name is Andrew,
> Kicked stinkies almost two years ago, never looked back.
> Proud owner of Smok GX350 with V12 tank and Fuchai Duo-3 with Cloud beast tank.
> Also have a limitless classic RTDA, RTA RDA combo.
> DIY a bit of everything.


Most welcome to the forum. That is an auspicious handle! Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. You are well kitted out vapewise. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOracle

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. That is an auspicious handle! Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. You are well kitted out vapewise. Happy vaping.


Thanks. Handle was given to me at work due to having knowledge on all things IT and also general know how. Became gamertag and stuck.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

TheOracle said:


> My Name is Andrew,
> Kicked stinkies almost two years ago, never looked back.
> Proud owner of Smok GX350 with V12 tank and Fuchai Duo-3 with Cloud beast tank.
> Also have a limitless classic RTDA, RTA RDA combo.
> DIY a bit of everything.



Welcome to the forum @TheOracle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Ricky said:


> Hi Guys, my name is Ricky, from cape town... Been vaping for about a year... Started of casual vaper but getting hooked as time goes on


Hey dude! Welcome to the forums! Hope you really dig it here.
If you have any questions, feel free to ask the really friendly folk here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

hi my name is Timothy, I'm in JHB, been vaping for 5 months, loving it !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

vicTor said:


> hi my name is Timothy, I'm in JHB, been vaping for 5 months, loving it !


Welcome dude! hope you really enjoy your stay here with us!
Glad to hear you are loving your vape journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @vicTor, 
Enjoy the journey, and ask questions, it's how we learn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

vicTor said:


> hi my name is Timothy, I'm in JHB, been vaping for 5 months, loving it !



Welcome to the forum @vicTor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KRISPY

Hey people...
My name is Kris.

Been vaping for just over 2 years.

I am now the proud owner of a Tesla WYE 200w with a Kylin RTA and
a Praxxis Banshee 150w with a Twisted Messes v2.

Quit smoking 6 months ago... Wont turn back!

Awesome forum!!
Don't know 'WYE' I haven't joined a long time ago!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Reinette

Welcome to the Form @KRISPY 
Glad you left the stinky!
You can ask any questions on the form and there will be some one to assist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

KRISPY said:


> Hey people...
> My name is Kris.
> 
> Been vaping for just over 2 years.
> 
> I am now the proud owner of a Tesla WYE 200w with a Kylin RTA and
> a Praxxis Banshee 150w with a Twisted Messes v2.
> 
> Quit smoking 6 months ago... Wont turn back!
> 
> Awesome forum!!
> Don't know 'WYE' I haven't joined a long time ago!!



Great to have you here @KRISPY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

KRISPY said:


> Hey people...
> My name is Kris.
> 
> Been vaping for just over 2 years.
> 
> I am now the proud owner of a Tesla WYE 200w with a Kylin RTA and
> a Praxxis Banshee 150w with a Twisted Messes v2.
> 
> Quit smoking 6 months ago... Wont turn back!
> 
> Awesome forum!!
> Don't know 'WYE' I haven't joined a long time ago!!



Welcome to the forum @KRISPY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Hacker 808

Gorvian said:


> Hello
> 
> Name is Gorvian, been vaping little over two months now and not touched a cigarette since. Already mixing my own juices too. Got into vaping so quick and way more than I ever wanted .
> Already looking at buying another mod, currently have a SMOK Alien 220W (which is awesome by the way) with 3 separate tanks as I am switching between flavours constantly.



Welcome well done!!!!!!!! #VapeerForLife #NoTurningBack

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr Smith

Good morning 

Name is Gerrit, stopped the stinkies and started vaping since 26/06/2017 and loving each moment of it. Have a Smok Alien 220W, Voodoo Drag with a iJoy Limitless Classic RDTA. Really enjoy building coils and wicking.
Also started mixing my own juice which I love doing. Was at Vapecon 2017 and what an experience it was, will definitely be seeing me again(can't wait).
#vapeon #keeponvaping


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Mr Smith said:


> Good morning
> 
> Name is Gerrit, stopped the stinkies and started vaping since 26/06/2017 and loving each moment of it. Have a Smok Alien 220W, Voodoo Drag with a iJoy Limitless Classic RDTA. Really enjoy building coils and wicking.
> Also started mixing my own juice which I love doing. Was at Vapecon 2017 and what an experience it was, will definitely be seeing me again(can't wait).
> #vapeon #keeponvaping


Most welcome to the forum @Mr Smith. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement! Enjoy the hobby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DamienK

Hey everyone.
Been stinkie free for a long time now, I smoked for about 22 years. Started on Twisp and now have alot of mods (start vaping they said, it's cheaper than smoking they said!!!....)
What I love the most about vaping is the flavours, (i'm a flavour chaser more than a cloud chaser) but the fact that I no longer inhale tar is a massive bonus...lol
Should have joined here years ago, dunno why I didn't as I have probably missed out on a ton of knowledge. Anyway, I'm here now. Finding this site a bit daunting but I guess it gets easier to use as time goes by.
Thanks for having me
Cheers,
Damien

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Mr Smith said:


> Good morning
> 
> Name is Gerrit, stopped the stinkies and started vaping since 26/06/2017 and loving each moment of it. Have a Smok Alien 220W, Voodoo Drag with a iJoy Limitless Classic RDTA. Really enjoy building coils and wicking.
> Also started mixing my own juice which I love doing. Was at Vapecon 2017 and what an experience it was, will definitely be seeing me again(can't wait).
> #vapeon #keeponvaping
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Mr Smith 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

DamienK said:


> Hey everyone.
> Been stinkie free for a long time now, I smoked for about 22 years. Started on Twisp and now have alot of mods (start vaping they said, it's cheaper than smoking they said!!!....)
> What I love the most about vaping is the flavours, (i'm a flavour chaser more than a cloud chaser) but the fact that I no longer inhale tar is a massive bonus...lol
> Should have joined here years ago, dunno why I didn't as I have probably missed out on a ton of knowledge. Anyway, I'm here now. Finding this site a bit daunting but I guess it gets easier to use as time goes by.
> Thanks for having me
> Cheers,
> Damien



Welcome to the forum @Damien K


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

DamienK said:


> Hey everyone.
> Been stinkie free for a long time now, I smoked for about 22 years. Started on Twisp and now have alot of mods (start vaping they said, it's cheaper than smoking they said!!!....)
> What I love the most about vaping is the flavours, (i'm a flavour chaser more than a cloud chaser) but the fact that I no longer inhale tar is a massive bonus...lol
> Should have joined here years ago, dunno why I didn't as I have probably missed out on a ton of knowledge. Anyway, I'm here now. Finding this site a bit daunting but I guess it gets easier to use as time goes by.
> Thanks for having me
> Cheers,
> Damien




Welcome.
You will get the hang of it quickly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ozeran

vicTor said:


> hi my name is Timothy, I'm in JHB, been vaping for 5 months, loving it !


Hi. Welcome. Keep on vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette

Welcome @DamienK, hope you enjoy it here, it's awesome!. I am glad you stopped the Stinkies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yenoromm

Hey Guys,

My name is Matt, I have been vaping for about 4 years. I live in Melbourne, Australia. Born in East London, SA.

Later this year I have a 6 week holiday booked for October onwards to come back and travel.

I manage a vape shop in Australia and have my own coil business here.

I am heading to JHB, Sun City, Cape Town and taking the garden route to East London.

Any stand out vape shops that are worth the visit? I'm in to mechs and high end mainly. My collection ranges from stabwood regulated through to tubes/stacks and squonks mainly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome to the forum @Yenoromm! You won't find much High End but in JHB you will find some HE Mech's at http://www.houseofvape.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinette

Very Very Very BIG Welcome all the way from South Africa @Yenoromm!, hope you enjoy it here with us

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CypheR_Zer0

Hi Everyone!!

The name's Hendrik. Been vaping non stop for about 3 months now, and I LOVE it!!!

My brother actually got me started with his old Twisp Vega and a SMOK baby beast. Then I upgraded to a G-Priv 220W and, while at the super awesome VapeCon 2017 (VapeCon shirt in my closet too), I got myself a nice new silver T-Priv!!!

I have been skulking around the forums for a couple of months now and decided it is time to join. I am also really interested in starting DIY Juicing, so I am going to be looking for some pointers soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> The name's Hendrik. Been vaping non stop for about 3 months now, and I LOVE it!!!
> 
> My brother actually got me started with his old Twisp Vega and a SMOK baby beast. Then I upgraded to a G-Priv 220W and, while at the super awesome VapeCon 2017 (VapeCon shirt in my closet too), I got myself a nice new silver T-Priv!!!
> 
> I have been skulking around the forums for a couple of months now and decided it is time to join. I am also really interested in starting DIY Juicing, so I am going to be looking for some pointers soon.


Welcome Hendrik!

Glad you decided to come out from behind the curtain! Good luck on your DIY journey, sure you'll find everything you need on here and more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> The name's Hendrik. Been vaping non stop for about 3 months now, and I LOVE it!!!
> 
> My brother actually got me started with his old Twisp Vega and a SMOK baby beast. Then I upgraded to a G-Priv 220W and, while at the super awesome VapeCon 2017 (VapeCon shirt in my closet too), I got myself a nice new silver T-Priv!!!
> 
> I have been skulking around the forums for a couple of months now and decided it is time to join. I am also really interested in starting DIY Juicing, so I am going to be looking for some pointers soon.



Welcome Hendrik. 
This is a great platform to learn. 
But the platform is only good as long as you ask questions. 
So get to it, that juice ain't gonna mix itself!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CypheR_Zer0

GerritVisagie said:


> Welcome Hendrik.
> This is a great platform to learn.
> But the platform is only good as long as you ask questions.
> So get to it, that juice ain't gonna mix itself!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the welcome @GerritVisagie and @Stosta .

I will ask the questions, cause I really want to learn!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ASCIIcat

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> The name's Hendrik. Been vaping non stop for about 3 months now, and I LOVE it!!!
> 
> My brother actually got me started with his old Twisp Vega and a SMOK baby beast. Then I upgraded to a G-Priv 220W and, while at the super awesome VapeCon 2017 (VapeCon shirt in my closet too), I got myself a nice new silver T-Priv!!!
> 
> I have been skulking around the forums for a couple of months now and decided it is time to join. I am also really interested in starting DIY Juicing, so I am going to be looking for some pointers soon.



Welcome to the forums dude! Glad you finally decided to stop lurking and join us 
Hope you really dig it here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CypheR_Zer0

ASCIIcat said:


> Welcome to the forums dude! Glad you finally decided to stop lurking and join us
> Hope you really dig it here!


Thanks @ASCIIcat

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> The name's Hendrik. Been vaping non stop for about 3 months now, and I LOVE it!!!
> 
> My brother actually got me started with his old Twisp Vega and a SMOK baby beast. Then I upgraded to a G-Priv 220W and, while at the super awesome VapeCon 2017 (VapeCon shirt in my closet too), I got myself a nice new silver T-Priv!!!
> 
> I have been skulking around the forums for a couple of months now and decided it is time to join. I am also really interested in starting DIY Juicing, so I am going to be looking for some pointers soon.


Welcome to the forums @CypheR_Zer0 - there are tons of useful information on DIY and lots of very helpful mixers around. Look under the E-Liquid section of the forums for a start, and then fire away with your questions. I have learned a lot from here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ozeran

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> The name's Hendrik. Been vaping non stop for about 3 months now, and I LOVE it!!!
> 
> My brother actually got me started with his old Twisp Vega and a SMOK baby beast. Then I upgraded to a G-Priv 220W and, while at the super awesome VapeCon 2017 (VapeCon shirt in my closet too), I got myself a nice new silver T-Priv!!!
> 
> I have been skulking around the forums for a couple of months now and decided it is time to join. I am also really interested in starting DIY Juicing, so I am going to be looking for some pointers soon.



Welcome Hendrik. The guys are right. Ask and there will definitely be an answer. Maybe can test your new juice at Vapecon next year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CypheR_Zer0

Ozeran said:


> Welcome Hendrik. The guys are right. Ask and there will definitely be an answer. Maybe can test your new juice at Vapecon next year.


That would be not only amazing but also an enormous honour!! Man can dream 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahlie

Hi folks
I'm a Vape Hobbyist, with a number of collector's pieces.
Very passionate about vaping and the vapefam!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @Mahlie.
Hope you enjoy your stay here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Mahlie said:


> Hi folks
> I'm a Vape Hobbyist, with a number of collector's pieces.
> Very passionate about vaping and the vapefam!


Most welcome to the forum @Mahlie. You shall be obliged to post pictures of you collector's pieces of course! Here might be a good place.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahlie

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Mahlie. You shall be obliged to post pictures of you collector's pieces of course! Here might be a good place.
> Happy vaping.



Will do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CypheR_Zer0

Mahlie said:


> Hi folks
> I'm a Vape Hobbyist, with a number of collector's pieces.
> Very passionate about vaping and the vapefam!


Welcome @Mahlie 

The vapefam here are all very passionate. So, just like me, you should find a lot of interesting topics and people here. 

Enjoy!  

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Mahlie said:


> Hi folks
> I'm a Vape Hobbyist, with a number of collector's pieces.
> Very passionate about vaping and the vapefam!


Welcome @Mahlie !

What are these collector's pieces?!?!! Please share some with us!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahlie

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Mahlie !
> 
> What are these collector's pieces?!?!! Please share some with us!



I'll post some later. 
Couple of squonkers, a Vicious Ant Duke, couple of mechs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ASCIIcat

Welcome @Mahile!
Hope you really dig it here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Mahlie said:


> I'll post some later.
> Couple of squonkers, a Vicious Ant Duke, couple of mechs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Will keep my eyes peeled!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Mahlie said:


> Hi folks
> I'm a Vape Hobbyist, with a number of collector's pieces.
> Very passionate about vaping and the vapefam!



Welcome to the forum @Mahlie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lanturlu

Hi, I started vaping in Feb 2017, with an iJustS, cutting from 20 cigs a day to 5-8 a day. Was mostly on zero or 2mg/100ml juices; I understand now that this was too low for me. The leaking tank made my experience very annoying, I could lose around 20-30% of a full tank at random moments, often after refills. Changed the coils, made sure all is tight, etc, nothing did the trick, it kept leaking. This almost turned me away from vaping, but I'm not a quitter!

I did some research online, as there are no vape shops within 300km of where I live, I got a better mod (Asmodus Minikin V2) and a 100% non-leaky tank (Vaporesso VECO Plus, top airflow), extra set of batteries to never run out of power and my juices are now between 2 and 6mg. (favourite is VapeMOB Papa Smurf)

Since July 18th, I'm not tempted by real cigs anymore, and haven't touched them, despite still having a few packs in the house, office, car, etc. My next step might be RTAs or DIY eJuices, but one thing for sure, vaping has replaced smoking for me, and I'm fully invested in the hobby now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## TheOracle

Well done on kicking stinkies. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette

Welcome @Hendrik @Mahlie, hope you enjoy it here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

lanturlu said:


> Hi, I started vaping in Feb 2017, with an iJustS, cutting from 20 cigs a day to 5-8 a day. Was mostly on zero or 2mg/100ml juices; I understand now that this was too low for me. The leaking tank made my experience very annoying, I could lose around 20-30% of a full tank at random moments, often after refills. Changed the coils, made sure all is tight, etc, nothing did the trick, it kept leaking. This almost turned me away from vaping, but I'm not a quitter!
> 
> I did some research online, as there are no vape shops within 300km of where I live, I got a better mod (Asmodus Minikin V2) and a 100% non-leaky tank (Vaporesso VECO Plus, top airflow), extra set of batteries to never run out of power and my juices are now between 2 and 6mg. (favourite is VapeMOB Papa Smurf)
> 
> Since July 18th, I'm not tempted by real cigs anymore, and haven't touched them, despite still having a few packs in the house, office, car, etc. My next step might be RTAs or DIY eJuices, but one thing for sure, vaping has replaced smoking for me, and I'm fully invested in the hobby now!




Fantastic and well done on sticking with it. We have all had some bad experiences with mods/atties but when you find the right device for you, there is no turning back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

lanturlu said:


> Hi, I started vaping in Feb 2017, with an iJustS, cutting from 20 cigs a day to 5-8 a day. Was mostly on zero or 2mg/100ml juices; I understand now that this was too low for me. The leaking tank made my experience very annoying, I could lose around 20-30% of a full tank at random moments, often after refills. Changed the coils, made sure all is tight, etc, nothing did the trick, it kept leaking. This almost turned me away from vaping, but I'm not a quitter!
> 
> I did some research online, as there are no vape shops within 300km of where I live, I got a better mod (Asmodus Minikin V2) and a 100% non-leaky tank (Vaporesso VECO Plus, top airflow), extra set of batteries to never run out of power and my juices are now between 2 and 6mg. (favourite is VapeMOB Papa Smurf)
> 
> Since July 18th, I'm not tempted by real cigs anymore, and haven't touched them, despite still having a few packs in the house, office, car, etc. My next step might be RTAs or DIY eJuices, but one thing for sure, vaping has replaced smoking for me, and I'm fully invested in the hobby now!



Welcome to the forum @lanturlu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Memz

Hey
My name is Mahmood Hasan.

I have been vaping for just over 6 months. I own a smok alien 220w. Since I got my vape I was able to quit smoking. 
I am passionate about vaping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinette

Welcome to the forum @lanturlu, you are gonna love ot here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Memz said:


> Hey
> My name is Mahmood Hasan.
> 
> I have been vaping for just over 6 months. I own a smok alien 220w. Since I got my vape I was able to quit smoking.
> I am passionate about vaping.


Welcome to the forum @Memz Glad you got off cigarettes completely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Memz said:


> Hey
> My name is Mahmood Hasan.
> 
> I have been vaping for just over 6 months. I own a smok alien 220w. Since I got my vape I was able to quit smoking.
> I am passionate about vaping.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. Vaping is our passion and hobby too! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Memz said:


> Hey
> My name is Mahmood Hasan.
> 
> I have been vaping for just over 6 months. I own a smok alien 220w. Since I got my vape I was able to quit smoking.
> I am passionate about vaping.



Welcome to the forum @Memz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ozeran

Memz said:


> Hey
> My name is Mahmood Hasan.
> 
> I have been vaping for just over 6 months. I own a smok alien 220w. Since I got my vape I was able to quit smoking.
> I am passionate about vaping.


Welcome to the forum. Glad to see more people joining.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dees

Hi All, 


i've been vaping since the 2016 Vapecon and did a complete switch from stinkies and never looked back.

the ecigssa community is awesome and I'm proud to be apart of it now.
I've been a regular visitor on the site for many months since I'm also DIY my own juices.

2017 Vapecon was pure awesomeness, and already looking forward to 2018.

Regards
Dees

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ozeran

Dees said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> i've been vaping since the 2016 Vapecon and did a complete switch from stinkies and never looked back.
> 
> the ecigssa community is awesome and I'm proud to be apart of it now.
> I've been a regular visitor on the site for many months since I'm also DIY my own juices.
> 
> 2017 Vapecon was pure awesomeness, and already looking forward to 2018.
> 
> Regards
> Dees


Welcome. The forum is very helpful. Congrats on kicking the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Dees said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> i've been vaping since the 2016 Vapecon and did a complete switch from stinkies and never looked back.
> 
> the ecigssa community is awesome and I'm proud to be apart of it now.
> I've been a regular visitor on the site for many months since I'm also DIY my own juices.
> 
> 2017 Vapecon was pure awesomeness, and already looking forward to 2018.
> 
> Regards
> Dees



Welcome to the forum @Dees


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF

Evening all. My name is Hennie and started vaping about 2 - 3 months ago.

Started off with a Smok V8 Stik but soon bought a Smok Alien Kit and recently Vaporesso Revenger kit. 

Don't know if I jumped into everything to quickly but already experiencing makimg my own diy juice and bought my first RTA at vapecon.

Lots to learn still and thanks for all the help thus far.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

HvNDhF said:


> Evening all. My name is Hennie and started vaping about 2 - 3 months ago.
> 
> Started off with a Smok V8 Stik but soon bought a Smok Alien Kit and recently Vaporesso Revenger kit.
> 
> Don't know if I jumped into everything to quickly but already experiencing makimg my own diy juice and bought my first RTA at vapecon.
> 
> Lots to learn still and thanks for all the help thus far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum and good to hear you have jumped in head first. That is how most of us have learnt what we know today. Only suggestion i can make is to remember that each to their own. What might work for me, might not work for you. So a lot of experimenting will help you learn from our posts what works for you.

And lots of happy vaping moments for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HvNDhF

antonherbst said:


> Welcome to the forum and good to hear you have jumped in head first. That is how most of us have learnt what we know today. Only suggestion i can make is to remember that each to their own. What might work for me, might not work for you. So a lot of experimenting will help you learn from our posts what works for you.
> 
> And lots of happy vaping moments for you.


Thank you. Much appreciated

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

HvNDhF said:


> Evening all. My name is Hennie and started vaping about 2 - 3 months ago.
> 
> Started off with a Smok V8 Stik but soon bought a Smok Alien Kit and recently Vaporesso Revenger kit.
> 
> Don't know if I jumped into everything to quickly but already experiencing makimg my own diy juice and bought my first RTA at vapecon.
> 
> Lots to learn still and thanks for all the help thus far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi @HvNDhF -welcome to the forums. Don't mind the speed of this express train - just hold on tight and enjoy the journey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dees

Thanks Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Dees

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @HvNDhF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF

Thanks all

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Memz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Welcome all new folks! Really awesome to see this community growing ever more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

HvNDhF said:


> Evening all. My name is Hennie and started vaping about 2 - 3 months ago.
> 
> Started off with a Smok V8 Stik but soon bought a Smok Alien Kit and recently Vaporesso Revenger kit.
> 
> Don't know if I jumped into everything to quickly but already experiencing makimg my own diy juice and bought my first RTA at vapecon.
> 
> Lots to learn still and thanks for all the help thus far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @HvNDhF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Heinrich stipps said:


> Hi my name is Heinrich from Bloemfontein. Started vaping a year ago but realised prices are a bit steep in Bloem so decided to sell vapes and juice at a competitive price. Started selling last week and currently selling from home but will open a vape shop soon.
> **Went to vapecon and was blown away by all the great humble vapers and specials!


Hi Heinrich, welcome and glad you not only joined the revolution but also becoming an active catalyst of the process.

May I ask you contact one of the moderators ( @Silver comes to mind ) on the topic of being both a vendor and form member, as there are some rules and regulations ( Sigh, I know, but they are needed ) to these differing roles on the forum.

Great to have you here and share your journey!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heinrich stipps

Hi thanks for the info..
Sure ill give him a shout.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Heinrich stipps said:


> Hi my name is Heinrich from Bloemfontein. Started vaping a year ago but realised prices are a bit steep in Bloem so decided to sell vapes and juice at a competitive price. Started selling last week and currently selling from home but will open a vape shop soon.
> **Went to vapecon and was blown away by all the great humble vapers and specials!


Most welcome to the forum. Competition is always good. All the best with the venture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ozeran

@HvNDhF welcome. Long as you enjoy the hobby. It is never to fast. What RDA did you get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF

Ozeran said:


> @HvNDhF welcome. Long as you enjoy the hobby. It is never to fast. What RDA did you get?


Thanks you @Ozeran. I absolutely enjoy the hobby. Used it to get off sigarettes but now Im almost on 0 Nicotine. I bought an RTA. The Geekvape Ammit 25. Very nice RTA for a first time user. Massive build deck and when I wicked it for first time I got no leaks but some spit back and gurgling. Rewicked with some more cotton and its perfect. No leaking, not gurgling. 

So Im problaby one of the lucky ones...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

Heinrich stipps said:


> Hi my name is Heinrich from Bloemfontein. Started vaping a year ago but realised prices are a bit steep in Bloem so decided to sell vapes and juice at a competitive price. Started selling last week and currently selling from home but will open a vape shop soon.
> **Went to vapecon and was blown away by all the great humble vapers and specials!


Welcome to the community dude! 
Really awesome to hear you are helping bloom out in joining the revolution!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Heinrich stipps said:


> Hi my name is Heinrich from Bloemfontein. Started vaping a year ago but realised prices are a bit steep in Bloem so decided to sell vapes and juice at a competitive price. Started selling last week and currently selling from home but will open a vape shop soon.
> **Went to vapecon and was blown away by all the great humble vapers and specials!



Welcome to the forum @Heinrich stipps and good luck with the vape store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas

Hi All,

Quit cigarettes on 4 July and went on to vaping on a Twisp Clearo for two weeks. Got the Smok AIO shortly after that then a friend gave me an iStick Pico shortly after that.

Bought a RTA about two weeks ago and economically building my own coils now. Started DIY as well with the juice (Even though I am all about supporting local juice vendors and still buy juice 50% of the time, it gets heavy on the pocket). 

Got a few flavor concentrates today and mixed up 4x recipes earlier this evening, can't wait to try them.

What I like about vaping:

- The taste. 10x better than cigarettes
- Experimenting - DIY juice, coil building, different tanks and MOD's etc. Can be costly but it's like any other hobby.
- Millions of flavors and recipes. Big variety
- Healthier (Probably debatable but from many articles I've read it seems current research proves it's healthier)

What I am concerned about:

- Diactyl
- Acetyl Propionyl
- Acetoin
- I love dessert creamy flavours and am always looking for alternatives to flavour concentrates that contain any of the above
- I know that popcorn lung only affected a few of the factory workers in the research that warns vapers about Diacetyl, but I can't help always wondering about it. I just wish credible research can prove and be published internationally with the acceptance of all parties that we do not have to fear it
- Long term health effects - Same as above. Want my mind at ease that I am not doing any harm to myself
- With that being said - we harm ourselves in many ways. Drinking alcohol, eating unhealthy food, not exercising regularly etc

All and all, I love vaping. I am always surrounded by clouds and really enjoy it. The vaping community is friendly and uplifting. Great forum and a lot to be learnt on here. Thanks for that!

Cheers

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Wimmas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quit cigarettes on 4 July and went on to vaping on a Twisp Clearo for two weeks. Got the Smok AIO shortly after that then a friend gave me an iStick Pico shortly after that.
> 
> Bought a RTA about two weeks ago and economically building my own coils now. Started DIY as well with the juice (Even though I am all about supporting local juice vendors and still buy juice 50% of the time, it gets heavy on the pocket).
> 
> Got a few flavor concentrates today and mixed up 4x recipes earlier this evening, can't wait to try them.
> 
> What I like about vaping:
> 
> - The taste. 10x better than cigarettes
> - Experimenting - DIY juice, coil building, different tanks and MOD's etc. Can be costly but it's like any other hobby.
> - Millions of flavors and recipes. Big variety
> - Healthier (Probably debatable but from many articles I've read it seems current research proves it's healthier)
> 
> What I am concerned about:
> 
> - Diactyl
> - Acetyl Propionyl
> - Acetoin
> - I love dessert creamy flavours and am always looking for alternatives to flavour concentrates that contain any of the above
> - I know that popcorn lung only affected a few of the factory workers in the research that warns vapers about Diacetyl, but I can't help always wondering about it. I just wish credible research can prove and be published internationally with the acceptance of all parties that we do not have to fear it
> - Long term health effects - Same as above. Want my mind at ease that I am not doing any harm to myself
> - With that being said - we harm ourselves in many ways. Drinking alcohol, eating unhealthy food, not exercising regularly etc
> 
> All and all, I love vaping. I am always surrounded by clouds and really enjoy it. The vaping community is friendly and uplifting. Great forum and a lot to be learnt on here. Thanks for that!
> 
> Cheers


Most welcome to the forum @Wimmas. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement.

Great summary about vaping.

As to your concerns: Many an article and research paper in the Health forum and in the News & Media forum. Eat your heart out. I like to believe the British Health Department is correct in saying vaping is at least 95 % better than smoking.

The last research I have read, came to the conclusion that the popcorn lung initial study came to the wrong conclusion and that diacetyl was probably not the culprit. Even so, as far as I know, all commercial juices are nowadays free of those substances and, if not, are declared. Concentrates for DIY will declare if they contain same. Personally, as a DIYer it does not bother me at all.

Two articles on diacetyl here and here.

As to the long term effects, yes, an unknown, but more than a decade later there are no dire warning signals. Sure, we need more research. In the mean time, my point of view is that vaping must be better than smoking, which I could not give up without the former. Even if not 95 %, I shall still take it.

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Wimmas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quit cigarettes on 4 July and went on to vaping on a Twisp Clearo for two weeks. Got the Smok AIO shortly after that then a friend gave me an iStick Pico shortly after that.
> 
> Bought a RTA about two weeks ago and economically building my own coils now. Started DIY as well with the juice (Even though I am all about supporting local juice vendors and still buy juice 50% of the time, it gets heavy on the pocket).
> 
> Got a few flavor concentrates today and mixed up 4x recipes earlier this evening, can't wait to try them.
> 
> What I like about vaping:
> 
> - The taste. 10x better than cigarettes
> - Experimenting - DIY juice, coil building, different tanks and MOD's etc. Can be costly but it's like any other hobby.
> - Millions of flavors and recipes. Big variety
> - Healthier (Probably debatable but from many articles I've read it seems current research proves it's healthier)
> 
> What I am concerned about:
> 
> - Diactyl
> - Acetyl Propionyl
> - Acetoin
> - I love dessert creamy flavours and am always looking for alternatives to flavour concentrates that contain any of the above
> - I know that popcorn lung only affected a few of the factory workers in the research that warns vapers about Diacetyl, but I can't help always wondering about it. I just wish credible research can prove and be published internationally with the acceptance of all parties that we do not have to fear it
> - Long term health effects - Same as above. Want my mind at ease that I am not doing any harm to myself
> - With that being said - we harm ourselves in many ways. Drinking alcohol, eating unhealthy food, not exercising regularly etc
> 
> All and all, I love vaping. I am always surrounded by clouds and really enjoy it. The vaping community is friendly and uplifting. Great forum and a lot to be learnt on here. Thanks for that!
> 
> Cheers



Welcome to the forum @Wimmas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette

Very welcome @Wimmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Hi there, names Mike 

Third times the charm I hope with vaping 

Threw away my last packet of smokes a week ago and haven't been tempted to go back ( thanks joyetech )

Hope to keep it that way and be apart of this forum

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Hi there, names Mike
> 
> Third times the charm I hope with vaping
> 
> Threw away my last packet of smokes a week ago and haven't been tempted to go back ( thanks joyetech )
> 
> Hope to keep it that way and be apart of this forum



Welcome and well done! I'm on week 3 without the stinkies and it feels great not to be smelling like an ashtray.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarushanP

Hi Guys, names Sarushan.

I just realised that I never introduced myself on the forum, my apologies for that. Signed up as a member 2 or so months ago but I haven't logged in since this week.  My bad. Going to try and be more active on the forum.

Anyway, I completely quit the stinkies in February this year. I've been vaping and smoking in conjunction for about 3 years. Finally decided to quit the smokes completely once i discovered the hobbyist side of vaping and the rest is history. I'm glad to say I don't even crave a smoke anymore. I've used 3 different twisp devices and been on a eleaf iStick TC 60 watt until my last pack of smokes

I'm currently rocking an Ammit 25 on the smok al85, looking to upgrade to a charon. On my other set up I'm using a Vandy Vape Icon RDA sitting atop a Voopoo Drag, I must say I'm loving the Voopoo Icon set up, flavour for days mense!!!.

Anyhow great to be here

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

SarushanP said:


> Hi Guys, names Sarushan.
> 
> I just realised that I never introduced myself on the forum, my apologies for that. Signed up as a member 2 or so months ago but I haven't logged in since this week.  My bad. Going to try and be more active on the forum.
> 
> Anyway, I completely quit the stinkies in February this year. I've been vaping and smoking in conjunction for about 3 years. Finally decided to quit the smokes completely once i discovered the hobbyist side of vaping and the rest is history. I'm glad to say I don't even crave a smoke anymore. I've used 3 different twisp devices and been on a eleaf iStick TC 60 watt until my last pack of smokes
> 
> I'm currently rocking an Ammit 25 on the smok al85, looking to upgrade to a charon. On my other set up I'm using a Vandy Vape Icon RDA sitting atop a Voopoo Drag, I must say I'm loving the Voopoo Icon set up, flavour for days mense!!!.
> 
> Anyhow great to be here


Most welcome @SarushanP. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. Vaping is a great hobby - wait until you get into DIY! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarushanP

Andre said:


> Most welcome @SarushanP. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. Vaping is a great hobby - wait until you get into DIY! Happy vaping.



Thank you very much sir. Yes I am DIYing already, and loving it... getting into lots of fights with my chick because of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ozeran

SarushanP said:


> Hi Guys, names Sarushan.
> 
> I just realised that I never introduced myself on the forum, my apologies for that. Signed up as a member 2 or so months ago but I haven't logged in since this week.  My bad. Going to try and be more active on the forum.
> 
> Anyway, I completely quit the stinkies in February this year. I've been vaping and smoking in conjunction for about 3 years. Finally decided to quit the smokes completely once i discovered the hobbyist side of vaping and the rest is history. I'm glad to say I don't even crave a smoke anymore. I've used 3 different twisp devices and been on a eleaf iStick TC 60 watt until my last pack of smokes
> 
> I'm currently rocking an Ammit 25 on the smok al85, looking to upgrade to a charon. On my other set up I'm using a Vandy Vape Icon RDA sitting atop a Voopoo Drag, I must say I'm loving the Voopoo Icon set up, flavour for days mense!!!.
> 
> Anyhow great to be here


 A belated welcome to you. A fellow flavor chaser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Hi everyone, I joined up recently and I've been posting and replying and asking - but I haven't even introduced myself. How rude can you get?? The name is Laurel and I'm not hardy. First off the mark - I LOVE VAPING! It's become my latest obsession and since I don't work, I chain-vape all day long! Let's just go back in time a little. I gave up smoking about 3 years ago, but I didn't give up nicotine. Instead, I switched to Nicorette (nicotine chewing gum). Since then I've been walking around like a cow chewing the cud. I've been called a cow before, so I thought I may as well look like one too. Recently, I decided to give my hardworking jaws a break and I bought Vinto Vape e-cigs. Turns out they were just the first intersection on my road to bliss - vaping!! I don't know anyone who vapes, so why did I go along that route? A little bird just whispered in my ear. Well, birds often sit on cows. I've started at the bottom (a good place to start) with an iJust S and I merrily vape myself into a coma every day. I've been using 3mg nicotine most of the time, sometimes 0mg. Since it's the flavours that have got me hooked, I reckon now is the time to wean myself off nicotine. I've just gone a little beserk in ordering 0mg juice - it's so easy online - and I expect to be declared bankrupt soon. My plan is to buy another device and have one for 3mg and one for 0mg - that is, until my stock of 3mg is finished. And that's me, discovering a whole new world of vaping! Love the vaping, love the discovering, love the learning! And, before I end this rambling intro, let me introduce you to Kena - one of my beloved dogs. She's the sweetest little girl in the whole wide world!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Thank you for the medal, Raindance! You've made my day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Good for you! Wishing you full-steam ahead for your new venture!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## uzzi777

Hi there. Fairly new to this. Actually ended up placing an order for a a device then another while shopping online at Loot. 
Started using a Twisp ION a few months back but since moved to a Twisp Vega Mini. After reading on here, did i realise they are actually Joyetech devices rebranded.
I have been using tobacco and litchi/pear liquids which have finished. Ended up on this forum due to not being able to get a flavour that i am happy with from Twisp.. i guess its journey now... 
The vega mini is a 2 days old and i have not yet used it properly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

And what a great journey it is, particularly finding great flavours. I just wish that one could buy sample packs of 10ml bottles, but I guess the manufacturers wouldn't want to do that. It's far better for them to have you buy a 30ml bottle, discover that you don't like it, then go back to buy more! Money makes the world go round ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF

Hooked said:


> And what a great journey it is, particularly finding great flavours. I just wish that one could buy sample packs of 10ml bottles, but I guess the manufacturers wouldn't want to do that. It's far better for them to have you buy a 30ml bottle, discover that you don't like it, then go back to buy more! Money makes the world go round ...


That is exactly the reason why you should consider going into DIY liquid. Can make your own sample until you get something liquid you like and then mix a big bottle. Also the cost involved in mixing is a fraction of the cost buying ready made liquids. Initial start up will cost a bit more but once you have all the essentials you are good to go..... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MixeR

Hey there

Name is Roman and I've been valuing for about a year and a half.

Live in Jhb and work in the IT world.

Been mixing my own juice for almost a year now and looking to start my own juice line some day

Awesome forum, already got help from a few of the peeps on here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

MixeR said:


> Hey there
> 
> Name is Roman and I've been valuing for about a year and a half.
> 
> Live in Jhb and work in the IT world.
> 
> Been mixing my own juice for almost a year now and looking to start my own juice line some day
> 
> Awesome forum, already got help from a few of the peeps on here


Welcome to the forum Roman!

Always nice to have new members, and especially when they come with a years' worth of DIY knowledge! I myself will be trying to get into DIY again, so I hope that you can give me some help when that time comes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

Wow, you mis a couple of days, and boom, New members by the ton. 
Welcome all the new members. You have come across a wealth of knowledge here, all you have to do is ask!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerritVisagie

Wow, you mis a couple of days, and boom, New members by the ton. 
Welcome all the new members. You have come across a wealth of knowledge here, all you have to do is ask!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

HvNDhF said:


> That is exactly the reason why you should consider going into DIY liquid. Can make your own sample until you get something liquid you like and then mix a big bottle. Also the cost involved in mixing is a fraction of the cost buying ready made liquids. Initial start up will cost a bit more but once you have all the essentials you are good to go.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes, I'd like to try making my own, but want to gain more knowledge of vaping per se before I try. It's on my bucket list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF

Hooked said:


> Yes, I'd like to try making my own, but want to gain more knowledge of vaping per se before I try. It's on my bucket list!


Trust me you wont be sorry

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MixeR

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum Roman!
> 
> Always nice to have new members, and especially when they come with a years' worth of DIY knowledge! I myself will be trying to get into DIY again, so I hope that you can give me some help when that time comes!


Will be happy to share some knowledge on the diy side



Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

MixeR said:


> Will be happy to share some knowledge on the diy side
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

Love your motto/slogan "Be yourself .... " Amusing - and true! How do I go about putting a slogan with my name?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Preggz

Hi ErryBody
im not new to vaping but new to the Forum.
been vaping over a year and half never touched a Cigarette since then.
had a few Starter Kits.
iJust ONE Starter Kit
eleaf icare mini Starter Kit
The Vape King Trion Starter Kit
The Joye eGo AIO Box Starter Kit

now on the Smok Al85 still getting use to it. would like some advice on it having coil issues

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MixeR

Hooked said:


> Love your motto/slogan "Be yourself .... " Amusing - and true! How do I go about putting a slogan with my name?


You have to edit your profile.
I did it on a pc, so not sure where to do it on taptalk

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

MixeR said:


> You have to edit your profile.
> I did it on a pc, so not sure where to do it on taptalk
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk



I think on TapaTalk these are the steps:

1. From the main App screen - select "Me"
2. Select "Settings"
3. Select "Signature"
4. Select the forum for which to set the signature (Ecigssa in this case)
5. Edit the default signature (in my case: Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk)

I hope this is what you are looking for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MixeR

Preggz said:


> Hi ErryBody
> im not new to vaping but new to the Forum.
> been vaping over a year and half never touched a Cigarette since then.
> had a few Starter Kits.
> iJust ONE Starter Kit
> eleaf icare mini Starter Kit
> The Vape King Trion Starter Kit
> The Joye eGo AIO Box Starter Kit
> 
> now on the Smok Al85 still getting use to it. would like some advice on it having coil issues



Hey Preggz

What issues are you having with the coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Hi there, names Mike
> 
> Third times the charm I hope with vaping
> 
> Threw away my last packet of smokes a week ago and haven't been tempted to go back ( thanks joyetech )
> 
> Hope to keep it that way and be apart of this forum



welcome to the forum @Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

SarushanP said:


> Hi Guys, names Sarushan.
> 
> I just realised that I never introduced myself on the forum, my apologies for that. Signed up as a member 2 or so months ago but I haven't logged in since this week.  My bad. Going to try and be more active on the forum.
> 
> Anyway, I completely quit the stinkies in February this year. I've been vaping and smoking in conjunction for about 3 years. Finally decided to quit the smokes completely once i discovered the hobbyist side of vaping and the rest is history. I'm glad to say I don't even crave a smoke anymore. I've used 3 different twisp devices and been on a eleaf iStick TC 60 watt until my last pack of smokes
> 
> I'm currently rocking an Ammit 25 on the smok al85, looking to upgrade to a charon. On my other set up I'm using a Vandy Vape Icon RDA sitting atop a Voopoo Drag, I must say I'm loving the Voopoo Icon set up, flavour for days mense!!!.
> 
> Anyhow great to be here



Welcome to the forum @SarushanP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

uzzi777 said:


> Hi there. Fairly new to this. Actually ended up placing an order for a a device then another while shopping online at Loot.
> Started using a Twisp ION a few months back but since moved to a Twisp Vega Mini. After reading on here, did i realise they are actually Joyetech devices rebranded.
> I have been using tobacco and litchi/pear liquids which have finished. Ended up on this forum due to not being able to get a flavour that i am happy with from Twisp.. i guess its journey now...
> The vega mini is a 2 days old and i have not yet used it properly.



welcome to the forum @uzzi777

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Preggz said:


> Hi ErryBody
> im not new to vaping but new to the Forum.
> been vaping over a year and half never touched a Cigarette since then.
> had a few Starter Kits.
> iJust ONE Starter Kit
> eleaf icare mini Starter Kit
> The Vape King Trion Starter Kit
> The Joye eGo AIO Box Starter Kit
> 
> now on the Smok Al85 still getting use to it. would like some advice on it having coil issues



welcome to the forum @Preggz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> Love your motto/slogan "Be yourself .... " Amusing - and true! How do I go about putting a slogan with my name?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

So far I've been posting from pc only. Don't like posting from my mobile, as on a proper keyboard I can touch-type. 

I already have a slogan on my profile, but it hasn't appear at the bottom of my posts. Just entered another slogan - let's see what happens. If nothing, I'll go to Newbies Cor and ask Admin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clive "Ghost" Moore

Hi I am Clive.
I used to smoke 2 to 3 packets of cigs per day. my son introduced me to vaping.
I used to smoke 2 to 3 packets of cigs per day and I am proud to say that my last cigarette was 14 days ago.
I am currently using a Snow Wolf mini and I am currently enjoying Monarch by Holy Ghost.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Clive "Ghost" Moore said:


> Hi I am Clive.
> I used to smoke 2 to 3 packets of cigs per day. my son introduced me to vaping.
> I used to smoke 2 to 3 packets of cigs per day and I am proud to say that my last cigarette was 14 days ago.
> I am currently using a Snow Wolf mini and I am currently enjoying Monarch by Holy Ghost.



welcome to the forum @Clive "Ghost" Moore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Clive "Ghost" Moore said:


> Hi I am Clive.
> I used to smoke 2 to 3 packets of cigs per day. my son introduced me to vaping.
> I used to smoke 2 to 3 packets of cigs per day and I am proud to say that my last cigarette was 14 days ago.
> I am currently using a Snow Wolf mini and I am currently enjoying Monarch by Holy Ghost.


Most welcome to the forum, ex heavy smoker @Clive "Ghost" Moore. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit! An awesome achievement, I know as I did 4 packets a day. Kudos to your son.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Hey Guys and Girls

Im Justin from Durban. Started Vaping just three days ago on a Smok Al85 with some juice from Sirvape(shout out) 
Cant say that i have kicked the smokes just yet but two days and counting since my last real smoke.

I love new tech and my fingers are itching for a new mod, tank and reading up on RDAs, wish me luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Clive "Ghost" Moore said:


> Hi I am Clive.
> I used to smoke 2 to 3 packets of cigs per day. my son introduced me to vaping.
> I used to smoke 2 to 3 packets of cigs per day and I am proud to say that my last cigarette was 14 days ago.
> I am currently using a Snow Wolf mini and I am currently enjoying Monarch by Holy Ghost.


That's a fantastic achievement and you should be proud of yourself! Which strength nicotine are you vaping? I'm trying to cut out my nicotine, so for most of the day I vape 0mg, but when I start yelling at my dogs I have a tank of 3mg! I keep two iJust S for this purpose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clive "Ghost" Moore

Hooked said:


> That's a fantastic achievement and you should be proud of yourself! Which strength nicotine are you vaping? I'm trying to cut out my nicotine, so for most of the day I vape 0mg, but when I start yelling at my dogs I have a tank of 3mg! I keep two iJust S for this purpose.



Hi Hooked.

Thanks for the welcome.
I am currently on 3 mg. And started vaping the monarch which has 1.5 mg and so far I am doing ok ù

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

jm10 said:


> Hey Guys and Girls
> 
> Im Justin from Durban. Started Vaping just three days ago on a Smok Al85 with some juice from Sirvape(shout out)
> Cant say that i have kicked the smokes just yet but two days and counting since my last real smoke.
> 
> I love new tech and my fingers are itching for a new mod, tank and reading up on RDAs, wish me luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome @jm10 , looks like you have come to the right place. Many of us here share your enthusiasm for new shiny techy things and welcome a new team member with open arms. Ask what you wish and share what you want, thats what were all about.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haCid

Hi everyone,

Switched from smoking to vaping about a month ago. 
Joined this forum about a week ago, can already say the community on here is awesome and helpful.

haCid

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

haCid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Switched from smoking to vaping about a month ago.
> Joined this forum about a week ago, can already say the community on here is awesome and helpful.
> 
> haCid



welcome to the forum @haCid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

ASCIIcat said:


> @Vital Vape and @Zaheer87 Welcome to the forums! Really great to see you join our awesome vaping family! Hope you really dig it here.
> If you have any questions, feel free to give any of us a shout. Folks are really friendly.
> 
> If you are coming through on Saturday, I will see you there!


Welcome @Vital Vape ,@Zaheer87 , @Alana_Vivid @DracesBane and all new members!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Dodsangel said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm Maseeh from CPT. I'm currently a student at CPUT. Been using a small cigalike about 3 years ago. I quit it shortly and recently gave it to a buddy to help him get off the stinkies. Lets hope it works.
> 
> Anyways, I am currently planning on purchasing my 2nd (I consider it my first though) device in the next 2 weeks, if everything goes as planned.
> 
> Psyched to be part of this community


Hi @Dodsangel ,lots of good mods and tanks available these days for cheap money.Might I suggest a dual cell device as it will give better performance, battery life and save money in the long run.Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

haCid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Switched from smoking to vaping about a month ago.
> Joined this forum about a week ago, can already say the community on here is awesome and helpful.
> 
> haCid


Good move @haCid ,I haven't smoked in about 4 yrs.and I can honestly say I don't miss it.Vapeing is the bomb!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Warm welcome to all the new members who have introduced themselves recently

Wishing you all the very best with your vaping journey

The people on this forum are amazing. Knowledgeable and helpful too. Feel free to ask questions as you go. Hope we can help you find your vaping "happy place"

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Yes, I'd like to try making my own, but want to gain more knowledge of vaping per se before I try. It's on my bucket list!


Mine too, I'd like to achieve the vanilla cupcake flavour...

Agreed on the costs and the bonus is you get a flavour that you prefer over the others

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Werner_SA

Howdy. Werner here from Roodepoort/Braynston

Been vaping for 2 and a half years, and decided to move away from my twisp clearo 2. 
I now suck on a brand new Smok stick V8 and loving it. Got it from the very friendly guys over at The Vape Gurus at Rock Cottage.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Werner_SA said:


> Howdy. Werner here from Roodepoort/Braynston
> 
> Been vaping for 2 and a half years, and decided to move away from my twisp clearo 2.
> I now suck on a brand new Smok stick V8 and loving it. Got it from the very friendly guys over at The Vape Gurus at Rock Cottage.



Welcome to the forum @Werner_SA 
congrats on the vaping and the new device!
Happy vaping

Feel free to ask questions as you go along.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Werner_SA

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Werner_SA
> congrats on the vaping and the new device!
> Happy vaping
> 
> Feel free to ask questions as you go along.
> Enjoy



Thanks Silver.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NelsonNever

Hey there ladies and Guys! I am Nelson from Pietermaritzburg.

Joined up on the Forum today and I have been vaping for a month now. Can gladly say I am off them stinkies. Now I am 1 month in and already a happy owner of 4 x new Regulated Mods, 2 x Sub ohm tanks and 2 x RTA's. I trust this buying rate will come under control... Currently vaping on my newest addition (Aegis by Geekvape) hooked up to the Serpent SMM RTA by Wotofo and it work beautifully!

Happy to have found all of you and am looking forward to a loving relationship with all of you.

Thanks to you all in advance.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## MixeR

NelsonNever said:


> Hey there ladies and Guys! I am Nelson from Pietermaritzburg.
> 
> Joined up on the Forum today and I have been vaping for a month now. Can gladly say I am off them stinkies. Now I am 1 month in and already a happy owner of 4 x new Regulated Mods, 2 x Sub ohm tanks and 2 x RTA's. I trust this buying rate will come under control... Currently vaping on my newest addition (Aegis by Geekvape) hooked up to the Serpent SMM RTA by Wotofo and it work beautifully!
> 
> Happy to have found all of you and am looking forward to a loving relationship with all of you.
> 
> Thanks to you all in advance.


Welcome bud

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## I-like_to-vape

Welcome to the family @NelsonNever 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

NelsonNever said:


> Hey there ladies and Guys! I am Nelson from Pietermaritzburg.
> 
> Joined up on the Forum today and I have been vaping for a month now. Can gladly say I am off them stinkies. Now I am 1 month in and already a happy owner of 4 x new Regulated Mods, 2 x Sub ohm tanks and 2 x RTA's. I trust this buying rate will come under control... Currently vaping on my newest addition (Aegis by Geekvape) hooked up to the Serpent SMM RTA by Wotofo and it work beautifully!
> 
> Happy to have found all of you and am looking forward to a loving relationship with all of you.
> 
> Thanks to you all in advance.


Most welcome to the forum @NelsonNever. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Great gear and, no, the buying fever never stops. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Werner_SA said:


> Howdy. Werner here from Roodepoort/Braynston
> 
> Been vaping for 2 and a half years, and decided to move away from my twisp clearo 2.
> I now suck on a brand new Smok stick V8 and loving it. Got it from the very friendly guys over at The Vape Gurus at Rock Cottage.



welcome to the forum @Werner_SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

NelsonNever said:


> Hey there ladies and Guys! I am Nelson from Pietermaritzburg.
> 
> Joined up on the Forum today and I have been vaping for a month now. Can gladly say I am off them stinkies. Now I am 1 month in and already a happy owner of 4 x new Regulated Mods, 2 x Sub ohm tanks and 2 x RTA's. I trust this buying rate will come under control... Currently vaping on my newest addition (Aegis by Geekvape) hooked up to the Serpent SMM RTA by Wotofo and it work beautifully!
> 
> Happy to have found all of you and am looking forward to a loving relationship with all of you.
> 
> Thanks to you all in advance.



welcome to the forum @NelsonNever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

NelsonNever said:


> Hey there ladies and Guys! I am Nelson from Pietermaritzburg.
> 
> Joined up on the Forum today and I have been vaping for a month now. Can gladly say I am off them stinkies. Now I am 1 month in and already a happy owner of 4 x new Regulated Mods, 2 x Sub ohm tanks and 2 x RTA's. I trust this buying rate will come under control... Currently vaping on my newest addition (Aegis by Geekvape) hooked up to the Serpent SMM RTA by Wotofo and it work beautifully!
> 
> Happy to have found all of you and am looking forward to a loving relationship with all of you.
> 
> Thanks to you all in advance.



Good morning and welcome to the forum @NelsonNever 
Thanks for the intro
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @NelsonNever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @NelsonNever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

NelsonNever said:


> Hey there ladies and Guys! I am Nelson from Pietermaritzburg.
> 
> Joined up on the Forum today and I have been vaping for a month now. Can gladly say I am off them stinkies. Now I am 1 month in and already a happy owner of 4 x new Regulated Mods, 2 x Sub ohm tanks and 2 x RTA's. I trust this buying rate will come under control... Currently vaping on my newest addition (Aegis by Geekvape) hooked up to the Serpent SMM RTA by Wotofo and it work beautifully!
> 
> Happy to have found all of you and am looking forward to a loving relationship with all of you.
> 
> Thanks to you all in advance.


Welcome! Same here, 4 weeks off and not loking back. You're an hour away from my location 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CypheR_Zer0

NelsonNever said:


> Hey there ladies and Guys! I am Nelson from Pietermaritzburg.
> 
> Joined up on the Forum today and I have been vaping for a month now. Can gladly say I am off them stinkies. Now I am 1 month in and already a happy owner of 4 x new Regulated Mods, 2 x Sub ohm tanks and 2 x RTA's. I trust this buying rate will come under control... Currently vaping on my newest addition (Aegis by Geekvape) hooked up to the Serpent SMM RTA by Wotofo and it work beautifully!
> 
> Happy to have found all of you and am looking forward to a loving relationship with all of you.
> 
> Thanks to you all in advance.


Hi there @NelsonNever!

Welcome to the forums.

This is a great place to chat, find friends and a hell of a lot of info!

Enjoy. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Trishan Gounden

Hi Everyone

Trishan here from Pretoria.

Been vaping for about 4 months now. Started off on an ijusts. Currently have a smok al85. Looking to upgrade in the near future.

Have spent a lot of time on the forums (mostly reading, not posting much).

This is an awesome community. And have learnt a lot so far.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Trishan Gounden said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Trishan here from Pretoria.
> 
> Been vaping for about 4 months now. Started off on an ijusts. Currently have a smok al85. Looking to upgrade in the near future.
> 
> Have spent a lot of time on the forums (mostly reading, not posting much).
> 
> This is an awesome community. And have learnt a lot so far.
> 
> Thanks.



Welcome to the forum @Trishan Gounden and thanks for the intro
Congrats on the vaping 
Thanks for your comments, we are very lucky indeed to have such a great group of people on this forum!
Enjoy and all the best for your journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PuffingCrow

Well done welcome this is the place to be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Vino1718 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick intro from my side. I've been a stinky addict for about 15 years. Smoked about a packet every 2nd day. Decided to stop smoking stinky's cause the stench started to irritate me especially when I'm around non-smokers. After sig I would go wash my hands so that people dont have to put up with the unpleasant smell. I still smoke a stinky now and then but I dont buy packets anymore. My wife needs to get off sigs cause its tempting when she smokes around me. Anyhoo, I started going the DIY route about a month/two ago and really enjoy it. Never thought it would become a hobby. I look forward learning from the pro's and thanks for having me here.
> 
> I'll be making a few posts very soon.
> 
> Cheers



Hi guys, just an update. As you can see i've joined about a year ago and want to say thank you to the community for being there whenever someone like myself needed assistance. I can now finally and proudly say that both my wife and I are stinkie free for about a week+. If you're asking how I managed to get my wife off that cancer? Well it was simpler than I thought, insert chubby unicorn tip into juice hole and gently fill her up with Vino's Awesome Sauce (mE-liquid)...  We are now expecting our first and will welcome him/her about next year April/May.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Vino1718 said:


> Hi guys, just an update. As you can see i've joined about a year ago and want to say thank you to the community for being there whenever someone like myself needed assistance. I can now finally and proudly say that both my wife and I are stinkie free for about a week+. If you're asking how I managed to get my wife off that cancer? Well it was simpler than I thought, insert chubby unicorn tip into juice hole and gently fill her up with Vino's Awesome Sauce (mE-liquid)...  We are now expecting our first and will welcome him/her about next year April/May.



Congrats @Vino1718 
That is epic!!!
All the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Hi @Trishan Gounden 
Welcome and enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Vino1718 said:


> Hi guys, just an update. As you can see i've joined about a year ago and want to say thank you to the community for being there whenever someone like myself needed assistance. I can now finally and proudly say that both my wife and I are stinkie free for about a week+. If you're asking how I managed to get my wife off that cancer? Well it was simpler than I thought, insert chubby unicorn tip into juice hole and gently fill her up with Vino's Awesome Sauce (mE-liquid)...  We are now expecting our first and will welcome him/her about next year April/May.


Way to go @Vino1718!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John King

Hi All,
John from Centurion...

Pretty new to vaping and wanted to save money and the hassle of buying juices i dont like.
Just had my parcel with all my DIY E-juice goodies delivered so will start the "Chemistry" this evening.

I am doing the 12 monkeys Kanzi clone. Fingers crossed it turns out great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

John King said:


> Hi All,
> John from Centurion...
> 
> Pretty new to vaping and wanted to save money and the hassle of buying juices i dont like.
> Just had my parcel with all my DIY E-juice goodies delivered so will start the "Chemistry" this evening.
> 
> I am doing the 12 monkeys Kanzi clone. Fingers crossed it turns out great!



Welcome to the forum @John King 
Loads of DIY info and helpful experts on here
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John King

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @John King
> Loads of DIY info and helpful experts on here
> Enjoy



Thanks Silver,

Will def tap in to that knowledge!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius van Tonder

Hi All,

My name is Marius and I am from Edenvale, Johannesburg. I started vaping 2 weeks ago after 31 years of smoking and loving it. Last sigarette I had was on Saturday and trying to hold strong 

Spent a lot of time reading on here before I joined and there is an amazing amount of info and experience here.

Just received my first order of VapourMountain so cant wait to start on them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Marius van Tonder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Marius and I am from Edenvale, Johannesburg. I started vaping 2 weeks ago after 31 years of smoking and loving it. Last sigarette I had was on Saturday and trying to hold strong
> 
> Spent a lot of time reading on here before I joined and there is an amazing amount of info and experience here.
> 
> Just received my first order of VapourMountain so cant wait to start on them.


Most welcome to the forum @Marius van Tonder! Good on you for kicking the stinky habit. Hold strong! Speak to us if the temptation becomes problematic. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius van Tonder

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Marius van Tonder! Good on you for kicking the stinky habit. Hold strong! Speak to us if the temptation becomes problematic. Happy vaping.



Hi Andre,

Thanks for the warm welcome. Really enjoying it thus far and its so nice not to crave sigarettes, even though I am flying through e-juice at the moment.

Also want to just say a special thanks to everyone who I met on Saturday at the Vapemeet at H2Vape in Boksburg. It was very refreshing to see how helpfull and friendly everyone was. Really a different experience

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Marius van Tonder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Marius and I am from Edenvale, Johannesburg. I started vaping 2 weeks ago after 31 years of smoking and loving it. Last sigarette I had was on Saturday and trying to hold strong
> 
> Spent a lot of time reading on here before I joined and there is an amazing amount of info and experience here.
> 
> Just received my first order of VapourMountain so cant wait to start on them.



Welcome to the forum @Marius van Tonder and thanks for the intro

You are doing such a great thing converting to vaping! Not just for your health but this is a great journey indeed. Hang in there - you are doing the hard yards now. Congrats on the 2 days!

Just try find a few juices that you absolutely love and get two reliable devices and it will help you to stay off the stinkies.

There are great, experienced and helpful folk here on the forum. If you have any questions, feel free to just ask as you go along.

All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Hey @Marius van Tonder welcome to the forum, this is the best place to help you through those first few days and weeks. I'm sure you'll find more than a few friendly words of wisdom and encouragement.

Stay strong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Vino1718 said:


> Hi guys, just an update. As you can see i've joined about a year ago and want to say thank you to the community for being there whenever someone like myself needed assistance. I can now finally and proudly say that both my wife and I are stinkie free for about a week+. If you're asking how I managed to get my wife off that cancer? Well it was simpler than I thought, insert chubby unicorn tip into juice hole and gently fill her up with Vino's Awesome Sauce (mE-liquid)...  We are now expecting our first and will welcome him/her about next year April/May.



Congratulations to you both!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Brad Sahd

Let's see....

I have been vaping for about 6 months now and I know it's going to be something I do for a long while. 
I love the tinkering and adjusting. Messing with both of the VW mods and mechs. I'm a technician by trade, so vaping came pretty natural. Especially with wrapping my own coils and tweaking different set ups to get what I want out of my machine.

My ADV is an asmodus ohmsium with a kayfun5 but when I get home I have a minikin v2 with an aromimizer and a consrv mech with my goon ontop.

I also have a couple other mods that I'll be selling soon as I don't use them. Found the ones that do it for me.

Loving the vape community, most guys are friendly and are always willing to help or lend advice.

Cheers to you guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Brad Sahd said:


> Let's see....
> 
> I have been vaping for about 6 months now and I know it's going to be something I do for a long while.
> I love the tinkering and adjusting. Messing with both of the VW mods and mechs. I'm a technician by trade, so vaping came pretty natural. Especially with wrapping my own coils and tweaking different set ups to get what I want out of my machine.
> 
> My ADV is an asmodus ohmsium with a kayfun5 but when I get home I have a minikin v2 with an aromimizer and a consrv mech with my goon ontop.
> 
> I also have a couple other mods that I'll be selling soon as I don't use them. Found the ones that do it for me.
> 
> Loving the vape community, most guys are friendly and are always willing to help or lend advice.
> 
> Cheers to you guys



Welcome to the forum @Brad Sahd 
You got some great gear there! Congrats on the vaping
Looking forward to hearing (and seeing) more.
Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome aboard @Brad Sahd 

We're glad to have you as part of the community.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brad Sahd

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Brad Sahd
> You got some great gear there! Congrats on the vaping
> Looking forward to hearing (and seeing) more.
> Enjoy your stay here. We have a great place


Thank you so much. Looking forward to chatting with some like minded people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Brad Sahd said:


> Let's see....
> 
> I have been vaping for about 6 months now and I know it's going to be something I do for a long while.
> I love the tinkering and adjusting. Messing with both of the VW mods and mechs. I'm a technician by trade, so vaping came pretty natural. Especially with wrapping my own coils and tweaking different set ups to get what I want out of my machine.
> 
> My ADV is an asmodus ohmsium with a kayfun5 but when I get home I have a minikin v2 with an aromimizer and a consrv mech with my goon ontop.
> 
> I also have a couple other mods that I'll be selling soon as I don't use them. Found the ones that do it for me.
> 
> Loving the vape community, most guys are friendly and are always willing to help or lend advice.
> 
> Cheers to you guys



welcome to the forum @Brad Sahd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Trishan Gounden said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Trishan here from Pretoria.
> 
> Been vaping for about 4 months now. Started off on an ijusts. Currently have a smok al85. Looking to upgrade in the near future.
> 
> Have spent a lot of time on the forums (mostly reading, not posting much).
> 
> This is an awesome community. And have learnt a lot so far.
> 
> Thanks.



Welcome to the forum @Trishan Gounden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

John King said:


> Hi All,
> John from Centurion...
> 
> Pretty new to vaping and wanted to save money and the hassle of buying juices i dont like.
> Just had my parcel with all my DIY E-juice goodies delivered so will start the "Chemistry" this evening.
> 
> I am doing the 12 monkeys Kanzi clone. Fingers crossed it turns out great!



welcome to the forum @John King

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Marius van Tonder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Marius and I am from Edenvale, Johannesburg. I started vaping 2 weeks ago after 31 years of smoking and loving it. Last sigarette I had was on Saturday and trying to hold strong
> 
> Spent a lot of time reading on here before I joined and there is an amazing amount of info and experience here.
> 
> Just received my first order of VapourMountain so cant wait to start on them.



welcome to the forum @Marius van Tonder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraNium

Greetings fellow Vapers!

Firstly, we trust you all have your vaping devices at hand. 

CraNium is the name, achieving the best vape community in South Africa is the game!
We absolutely adore everything vaping and we believe all Vapers can unite and relate with one another no matter the culture. This is something living abroad in the chilly streets of London has influenced us with. You see, we live in a world of many diverse cultures but, one thing is true, Vapers trust in one another. We have seen this and the community it can bring and the people it can unite. We are all on a mission in life but, vaping along our journey and sharing a common ground with others can truly help individuals.

This is our goal because, South Africa . is beautiful country and has so much potential. Let us unite as Vapers and South Africans to create a community that is recognised globally. Why do we want this? Well.. for those whom know and those whom do not know. The UK and USA have recently been hit with heavy regulations which we witnessed while in the United Kingdom. Problem is, that the UK and USA all had time to try and stand against the regulations when they were first brought to surface for discussion. The vaping community did not act quick enough with a big enough force to stop the regulations.

What is the vaping point, you may ask???

Firstly, we were delighted to meet some of the team of The Vapours Product Association at VapeCon 2017. They are also striving to create a vaping community in which we can all stand together, prepare for any regulations and have a much greater chance to stop or, negotiate any regulations that in due time will come and, protect the vaping industry and Vapers of South Africa. Secondly, vaping has become a huge business industry but, remember that vaping has also changed so many lives for the better. A healthier alternative to smoking cigarettes in our opinion, should not act in the same business manner as the unhealthy alternative. We have unfortunately witnessed numerous vape establishments in the UK sell newbie Vapers the most expensive equipment just for a sale, inform them with incorrect information or, no information at all on the safeties, nicotine dosage and usage, PG reactions to certain individuals, battery safety, correct wattage levels for coils and other worrying information that can all easily lead to serious health and safety issues for the vape community and industry. Thus, being a downfall on the reputation of the vape industry and the Vapers that go along with it therefore, leading to heavy regulations for devices exploding, people falling ill, people switching back to the unhealthy alternative and thus finally, having all our vaping enjoyment controlled by the government and I, am sure we would all love that. 

So... before your tank runs out of e-liquid or, your eye lids snap the matchsticks...

We would just like to thank you for reading and giving the opportunity to join this forum. All we want is to keep the vape strong in us all and be able to keep enjoying the lifestyle we love, to carry on helping lives.

A really big hello!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

CraNium said:


> Greetings fellow Vapers!
> 
> Firstly, we trust you all have your vaping devices at hand.
> 
> CraNium Vapes is the name, achieving the best vape community in South Africa is the game!
> We absolutely adore everything vaping and we here at CraNium Vapes believe all Vapers can unite and relate with one another no matter the culture. This is something living abroad in the chilly streets of London has influenced us with. Not only influencing the knowledge of our veteran Vapers at Cranium Vapes whom not only, strive to create mouth watering, local e-liquids, of premium quality at affordable prices but, the culture too. You see, we live in a world of many diverse cultures but, one thing is true, Vapers trust in one another. We have seen this and the community it can bring and the people it can unite. We are all on a mission in life but, vaping along our journey and sharing a common ground with others can truly help individuals.
> 
> This is our goal because, South Africa . is beautiful country and has so much potential. Let us unite as Vapers and South Africans to create a community that is recognised globally. Why do we want this? Well.. for those whom know and those whom do not know. The UK and USA have recently been hit with heavy regulations which we witnessed while in the United Kingdom. Problem is, that the UK and USA all had time to try and stand against the regulations when they were first brought to surface for discussion. The vaping community did not act quick enough with a big enough force to stop the regulations.
> 
> What is the vaping point, you may ask???
> 
> Firstly, we were delighted to meet some of the team of The Vapours Product Association at VapeCon 2017. They are also striving to create a vaping community in which we can all stand together, prepare for any regulations and have a much greater chance to stop or, negotiate any regulations that in due time will come and, protect the vaping industry and Vapers of South Africa. Secondly, vaping has become a huge business industry but, remember that vaping has also changed so many lives for the better. A healthier alternative to smoking cigarettes in our opinion, should not act in the same business manner as the unhealthy alternative. We have unfortunately witnessed numerous vape establishments in the UK sell newbie Vapers the most expensive equipment just for a sale, inform them with incorrect information or, no information at all on the safeties, nicotine dosage and usage, PG reactions to certain individuals, battery safety, correct wattage levels for coils and other worrying information that can all easily lead to serious health and safety issues for the vape community and industry. Thus, being a downfall on the reputation of the vape industry and the Vapers that go along with it therefore, leading to heavy regulations for devices exploding, people falling ill, people switching back to the unhealthy alternative and thus finally, having all our vaping enjoyment controlled by the government and I, am sure we would all love that.
> 
> So... before your tank runs out of e-liquid or, your eye lids snap the matchsticks...
> 
> We would just like to thank you for reading our mission and giving us the opportunity to join this forum. All we want is to keep the vape strong in us all and be able to keep enjoying the lifestyle we love, to carry on helping lives and of course, putting in all our knowledge to keep concocting delicious and safe premium quality liquids for all Vapers a like.
> 
> A really big hello from the CraNium Team!



GeeWiz! Now that's what I call an intro!

From your mission it is very clear you came to the right place where we all speak the same language. Welcome, take a seat and enjoy the ride!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CraNium

Raindance said:


> GeeWiz! Now that's what I call an intro!
> 
> From your mission it is very clear you came to the right place where we all speak the same language. Welcome, take a seat and enjoy the ride!
> 
> Regards





Thank you so much for your warm welcoming Raindance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder

@CraNium - Welcome and I hope you enjoy it here as much as I am

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CraNium

Marius van Tonder said:


> @CraNium - Welcome and I hope you enjoy it here as much as I am



Thank you Marius !  

We are enjoying a whole bunch already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden

Hey everyone.

So I have a question. I see a lot of these competition threads going around. And in most of them you have to tag some friends. What if you're new here and don't have any friends on ecigssa? :/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Trishan Gounden said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> So I have a question. I see a lot of these competition threads going around. And in most of them you have to tag some friends. What if you're new here and don't have any friends on ecigssa? :/



Hi @Trishan Gounden - here we are all friends. We are the friendliest bunch on Vapers around. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Trishan Gounden said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> So I have a question. I see a lot of these competition threads going around. And in most of them you have to tag some friends. What if you're new here and don't have any friends on ecigssa? :/


Yeah, just tag anyone. No problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Trishan Gounden said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> So I have a question. I see a lot of these competition threads going around. And in most of them you have to tag some friends. What if you're new here and don't have any friends on ecigssa? :/


Just tag anyone. You will be doing them a favor anyway by bringing the thread to their attention.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Trishan Gounden said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> So I have a question. I see a lot of these competition threads going around. And in most of them you have to tag some friends. What if you're new here and don't have any friends on ecigssa? :/



Welcome @Trishan Gounden 
The other guys have answered your question
Just want to wish you well for your vaping journey
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter

Howzit guys and gals,

I started vaping last Thursday to try cut down on analogs.
I bought an eleaf ijust one as it fitted my budget.
I made sure I bought spare coils and juice.
I can't say I miss the analogs although it's early days, but I haven't touched one since.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

87hunter said:


> Howzit guys and gals,
> 
> I started vaping last Thursday to try cut down on analogs.
> I bought an eleaf ijust one as it fitted my budget.
> I made sure I bought spare coils and juice.
> I can't say I miss the analogs although it's early days, but I haven't touched one since.


Welcome @87hunter. Congrats on making this potentially life changing\saving choice. Not to worry if you sneak a skelm one on the odd occasion, after a while the mere thought of how vile they smell will have you off them for good. Feel free to ask, share or just chat in general as you please.

Glad you joined, regards.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

87hunter said:


> Howzit guys and gals,
> 
> I started vaping last Thursday to try cut down on analogs.
> I bought an eleaf ijust one as it fitted my budget.
> I made sure I bought spare coils and juice.
> I can't say I miss the analogs although it's early days, but I haven't touched one since.



Welcome and well friggin done. 
Very few peeps just drop the stinkies just like that. You're ahead of the game already man, just be strong and keep the faith. 

Oh, and enjoy the forum, it's a great place filled with some dodgy characters who gives great advice just wait till you meet them all, they're a treat.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Hi there peeps.

Had some issues getting in but the mods helped me. So I can finally join in the fun.

Used to smoke up to 30 stinkies a day. Then just over a week ago I made one of the best impulse buys ever. Got myself an Eleaf ikuu i80 and my stinkie usage droped to 4 or 5 a day. Still not there yet but not giving up.

The juices kept on flowing and realised that it will burn a huge hole in my pocked. So I already started diy some juices. 

Looking forward getting to know some of you and pestering you guys with some noob questions.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> Hi there peeps.
> 
> Had some issues getting in but the mods helped me. So I can finally join in the fun.
> 
> Used to smoke up to 30 stinkies a day. Then just over a week ago I made one of the best impulse buys ever. Got myself an Eleaf ikuu i80 and my stinkie usage droped to 4 or 5 a day. Still not there yet but not giving up.
> 
> The juices kept on flowing and realised that it will burn a huge hole in my pocked. So I already started diy some juices.
> 
> Looking forward getting to know some of you and pestering you guys with some noob questions.



Welcome aboard @Adephi! Glad you stopped lurking and dived in!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Welcome to ecigssa @Adephi and @87hunter

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

87hunter said:


> Howzit guys and gals,
> 
> I started vaping last Thursday to try cut down on analogs.
> I bought an eleaf ijust one as it fitted my budget.
> I made sure I bought spare coils and juice.
> I can't say I miss the analogs although it's early days, but I haven't touched one since.



Welcome to the forum @87hunter 

Congrats on the switch. You are doing a GREAT thing
Wishing you all the best with it
Enjoy your stay here and feeel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Hi there peeps.
> 
> Had some issues getting in but the mods helped me. So I can finally join in the fun.
> 
> Used to smoke up to 30 stinkies a day. Then just over a week ago I made one of the best impulse buys ever. Got myself an Eleaf ikuu i80 and my stinkie usage droped to 4 or 5 a day. Still not there yet but not giving up.
> 
> The juices kept on flowing and realised that it will burn a huge hole in my pocked. So I already started diy some juices.
> 
> Looking forward getting to know some of you and pestering you guys with some noob questions.



Welcome to the forum @Adephi 
Congrats on the vaping, keep it up, well done on reducing the stinkie usage!!!
Lots of DIY experts and super recipes on here. Just check out the relevant subforums
All the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SiyaK

Hi fellow vapers,

I've been vaping for 2 months now and I absolutely love it, I quit smoking just over a month ago - it was quite difficult at first but vaping has helped. I have a Stick V8 but I'm saving up for something fancier  something customizable. 

I'm finding vaping slightly more expensive than cigarettes, I go through 30ml e-liquid in less than a week whereas I smoked 2 packets of cigarettes a week. I think I might need to bump up from 3ml nicotine to 6ml so I don't need to take as many drags per vaping session.

The one frustration I do have currently is with finding e-liquids I like, I buy mine from Vape King and I've enjoyed these: Grapelicious, Sparkle, Zoob, which Vape King hasn't had in 3/6mg nicotine for almost 3 weeks now - so I was forced to try new flavors. I've tried 3 flavors that I didn't enjoy, which obviously I had to spend money on so that was a bummer, I still have 50ml of orange which I don't enjoy. 

I know it's a mouthful intro but just wanted to share my limited experience  currently I'm trying out Threesome Neapolitan Ice Cream, which is pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome to the forum @SiyaK.
We all have the same issue, finding a juice you can vape all day long 
(ADV-ALL DAY VAPE)
but, if you found it on day one, it wouldn't be as much fun.
Anyways, enjoy your stay here, and ask as many questions as you can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta

SiyaK said:


> Hi fellow vapers,
> 
> I've been vaping for 2 months now and I absolutely love it, I quit smoking just over a month ago - it was quite difficult at first but vaping has helped. I have a Stick V8 but I'm saving up for something fancier  something customizable.
> 
> I'm finding vaping slightly more expensive than cigarettes, I go through 30ml e-liquid in less than a week whereas I smoked 2 packets of cigarettes a week. I think I might need to bump up from 3ml nicotine to 6ml so I don't need to take as many drags per vaping session.
> 
> The one frustration I do have currently is with finding e-liquids I like, I buy mine from Vape King and I've enjoyed these: Grapelicious, Sparkle, Zoob, which Vape King hasn't had in 3/6mg nicotine for almost 3 weeks now - so I was forced to try new flavors. I've tried 3 flavors that I didn't enjoy, which obviously I had to spend money on so that was a bummer, I still have 50ml of orange which I don't enjoy.
> 
> I know it's a mouthful intro but just wanted to share my limited experience  currently I'm trying out Threesome Neapolitan Ice Cream, which is pretty cool.


Hey @SiyaK !

Firstly congrats on kicking the stinkies! Your journey when you start off will be a lot more expensive than your 2 boxes a week, especially if you're looking for an ADV as @GerritVisagie pointed out! Once you have found that your costs will reduce dramatically, and even more so if you can get into making your own juices!

Your best bet is to go into the stores and try them out there, I think these days all shops will have tasting juices of some sort, and most will be happy to help you out if you don't have the right equipment (a dripper) to try them on. Just be cautious, a lot of juices taste good the first time you vape them, but get a little overbearing after a whole tank.

I personally like quite a few juices nowadays, but there are very few that I can vape all day. I like my fruity menthols, and XXX by Vapour Mountain is used by a LOT of people on here as an ADV, so maybe see if you can try that!

But yes it will be expensive, but try focus on the long-term benefits and think of the reasons that you started in the first place!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SiyaK

Stosta said:


> Hey @SiyaK !
> 
> Firstly congrats on kicking the stinkies! Your journey when you start off will be a lot more expensive than your 2 boxes a week, especially if you're looking for an ADV as @GerritVisagie pointed out! Once you have found that your costs will reduce dramatically, and even more so if you can get into making your own juices!
> 
> Your best bet is to go into the stores and try them out there, I think these days all shops will have tasting juices of some sort, and most will be happy to help you out if you don't have the right equipment (a dripper) to try them on. Just be cautious, a lot of juices taste good the first time you vape them, but get a little overbearing after a whole tank.
> 
> I personally like quite a few juices nowadays, but there are very few that I can vape all day. I like my fruity menthols, and XXX by Vapour Mountain is used by a LOT of people on here as an ADV, so maybe see if you can try that!
> 
> But yes it will be expensive, but try focus on the long-term benefits and think of the reasons that you started in the first place!



Thank you for your feedback @Stosta, I'm gaining a lot of insight here and it's comforting to know the few challenges I have are not unique to me. I'm actually quite interested in learning more about making my e-juice but I'll pick up that project next year. Hopefully there's a lot of e-juice wizards here I can learn from

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SiyaK

GerritVisagie said:


> Welcome to the forum @SiyaK.
> We all have the same issue, finding a juice you can vape all day long
> (ADV-ALL DAY VAPE)
> but, if you found it on day one, it wouldn't be as much fun.
> Anyways, enjoy your stay here, and ask as many questions as you can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, already I've learned what ADV means in the world of Vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

SiyaK said:


> Thank you for your feedback @Stosta, I'm gaining a lot of insight here and it's comforting to know the few challenges I have are not unique to me. I'm actually quite interested in learning more about making my e-juice but I'll pick up that project next year. Hopefully there's a lot of e-juice wizards here I can learn from


We are lucky enough to have quite a few guys on here that are extremely clued up and very helpful, we have an amazing DIY crew on this forum! So when you get to that bridge there will be plenty of assistance available

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

SiyaK said:


> Hi fellow vapers,
> 
> I've been vaping for 2 months now and I absolutely love it, I quit smoking just over a month ago - it was quite difficult at first but vaping has helped. I have a Stick V8 but I'm saving up for something fancier  something customizable.
> 
> I'm finding vaping slightly more expensive than cigarettes, I go through 30ml e-liquid in less than a week whereas I smoked 2 packets of cigarettes a week. I think I might need to bump up from 3ml nicotine to 6ml so I don't need to take as many drags per vaping session.
> 
> The one frustration I do have currently is with finding e-liquids I like, I buy mine from Vape King and I've enjoyed these: Grapelicious, Sparkle, Zoob, which Vape King hasn't had in 3/6mg nicotine for almost 3 weeks now - so I was forced to try new flavors. I've tried 3 flavors that I didn't enjoy, which obviously I had to spend money on so that was a bummer, I still have 50ml of orange which I don't enjoy.
> 
> I know it's a mouthful intro but just wanted to share my limited experience  currently I'm trying out Threesome Neapolitan Ice Cream, which is pretty cool.



Welcome to the forum @SiyaK 
Congrats on the vaping. You are doing a great thing!
Not a mouthful of an intro at all  We guzzle info here at a rate of knots!

As for the juice journey, I share your frustration and found it very difficult when I started out and for several months in to find juices that I absolutely loved. My advice is try also go to a store where you can sample juices and try taste your friend's juices. It helps to try out more without spending a lot on things you don't like. The more you try the better. My findings are that if you like 1 out of 10 you are doing great!

All the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SiyaK

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @SiyaK
> Congrats on the vaping. You are doing a great thing!
> Not a mouthful of an intro at all  We guzzle info here at a rate of knots!
> 
> As for the juice journey, I share your frustration and found it very difficult when I started out and for several months in to find juices that I absolutely loved. My advice is try also go to a store where you can sample juices and try taste your friend's juices. It helps to try out more without spending a lot on things you don't like. The more you try the better. My findings are that if you like 1 out of 10 you are doing great!
> 
> All the best



Thank you @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

12 Days without any new introductions. This must be an anti-record of some sorts.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper

Raindance said:


> 12 Days without any new introductions. This must be an anti-record of some sorts.
> 
> Regards



True.

But a warm welcome to all the new members that have not yet introduced themselves here. Please take a couple of minutes to tell the rest of us about yourself.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Hello fellow vapers. 

My name is Anton and i have a vape mod problem. 

I only own 7 devices and cant stop buying them. I just love vaping and all the flavors available.

Thanks for the wonderfull vape stories to all vapers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Hello fellow vapers.
> 
> My name is Anton and i have a vape mod problem.
> 
> I only own 7 devices and cant stop buying them. I just love vaping and all the flavors available.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderfull vape stories to all vapers.



Welcome to the forum @antonherbst 
Congrats on the vaping !

I think you need another 7 mods !!!

Now when are we going to see a photo of the seven lined up?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

antonherbst said:


> Hello fellow vapers.
> 
> My name is Anton and i have a vape mod problem.
> 
> I only own 7 devices and cant stop buying them. I just love vaping and all the flavors available.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderfull vape stories to all vapers.



@antonherbst - I see your 7 devices and raise you my 7 children - 4 Vapers and 3 non-smokers 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @antonherbst
> Congrats on the vaping !
> 
> I think you need another 7 mods !!!
> 
> Now when are we going to see a photo of the seven lined up?





From left to right 

1. Wife pen style mtl
2. Athena mod - sold = awaiting a tube mech
3. Wife minivolt
4. Sxmini qclass - panels in for repaint
5. Reo grand
6. BB = Rogue
7. Reo mini = Ice Queen

Just cause you asked so nicely @Silver 

@RenaldoRheeder i have converted about 7 work contacts to vaping away from stinkies in my past year on the forum.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakes247GP

Hi guys my name is Jacques from Pretoria. Have been off siggies for 5 months. Best choice I have made in my life.

Still going strong.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Jakes247GP said:


> Hi guys my name is Jacques from Pretoria. Have been off siggies for 5 months. Best choice I have made in my life.
> 
> Still going strong.



Welcome to the forum @Jakes247GP 
Congrats on the 5 months!!! 
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakes247GP

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Jakes247GP
> Congrats on the 5 months!!!
> Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along.



Thankyou @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Jakes247GP said:


> Hi guys my name is Jacques from Pretoria. Have been off siggies for 5 months. Best choice I have made in my life.
> 
> Still going strong.



Welcome to the forum and congratulations on droping the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakes247GP

Friep said:


> Welcome to the forum and congratulations on droping the stinkies.



Thankyou... I had to, my breathing became so bad but I couldn’t get myself to quitting... but fortunately Vaping came along...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## efdsantos99

What’s up. I’m Manny. Been vaping for a few years now. Currently i have an Innokin and I just got myself a voopoo drag with an ammit rdta (it is my first rdta and first time building too) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

efdsantos99 said:


> What’s up. I’m Manny. Been vaping for a few years now. Currently i have an Innokin and I just got myself a voopoo drag with an ammit rdta (it is my first rdta and first time building too)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum Manny @efdsantos99 
Congrats on the vaping
Saw you in the other thread - your first coil looks amazing!
Enjoy the forum, plenty of experienced vapers here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Welcome @efdsantos99

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

efdsantos99 said:


> What’s up. I’m Manny. Been vaping for a few years now. Currently i have an Innokin and I just got myself a voopoo drag with an ammit rdta (it is my first rdta and first time building too)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome Manny!

The drag and Ammit is a really popular combo, I expect you're going to be very happy!

Building coils feels like a bomb defusal to a lot of new vapers (myself included), but it is such a thrilling experience when you get it right! Hope it goes well!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN

Welcome @Adephi and @87hunter 

Hope you guys have a lekker time on the forum!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cliff Cheung

Harro,
I'm Cliff and I work at Vape Cartel and deal with all online and new stock orders. I think it's about time I use ecigssa more than Facebook  Been vaping for over 2 years now and my favorite clouds bro clouds combo is my trusty purple anno HexOhm V3 with the rainbow apocalypse Gen2 whereas my favorite flavour bro flavours combo is my Limelight Gloom with the Armor. Pleasure to meet you all

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Cliff Cheung said:


> Harro,
> I'm Cliff and I work at Vape Cartel and deal with all online and new stock orders. I think it's about time I use ecigssa more than Facebook  Been vaping for over 2 years now and my favorite clouds bro clouds combo is my trusty purple anno HexOhm V3 with the rainbow apocalypse Gen2 whereas my favorite flavour bro flavours combo is my Limelight Gloom with the Armor. Pleasure to meet you all



Thanks for the intro @Cliff Cheung 
Welcome

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Headsup to all new members in the JHB area

Take note of the *ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet* taking place on *Sat 25 Nov 2017* at NewsCafe in Sandton (Fredman drive). Starts at 11am.

If you havent attended a Vape Meet before, pop in for a great day. Come meet many of the enthusiastic forumites. There will be lots of gear and juices to try and buy. Its going to be great!

It's free to attend. Just head on to the Vape meet thread and RSVP to have a chance to win some awesome prizes
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-25-nov-2017.t43197/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Cliff Cheung said:


> Harro,
> I'm Cliff and I work at Vape Cartel and deal with all online and new stock orders. I think it's about time I use ecigssa more than Facebook  Been vaping for over 2 years now and my favorite clouds bro clouds combo is my trusty purple anno HexOhm V3 with the rainbow apocalypse Gen2 whereas my favorite flavour bro flavours combo is my Limelight Gloom with the Armor. Pleasure to meet you all


Welcome Cliff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andre.pieterse82

Hi all.
I am new to vaping trying to quite smoking. Just want to find out what is the best mod and tank for beginners. I have at the moment kangertech mod with a melo 3 tank.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

andre.pieterse82 said:


> Hi all.
> I am new to vaping trying to quite smoking. Just want to find out what is the best mod and tank for beginners. I have at the moment kangertech mod with a melo 3 tank.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Welcome @andre.pieterse82 !

Are you looking at making your own coils? Or still want to stick to commercial (premade) coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andre.pieterse82

Stosta said:


> Welcome @andre.pieterse82 !
> 
> Are you looking at making your own coils? Or still want to stick to commercial (premade) coils?


I want to start making my own think will be cheaper the pre made

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

andre.pieterse82 said:


> I want to start making my own think will be cheaper the pre made
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Personally I still wish that I got to start building on a Serpent Mini, nice, easy and forgiving. The problem with that is I'm not sure who stocks them anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Cliff Cheung said:


> Harro,
> I'm Cliff and I work at Vape Cartel and deal with all online and new stock orders. I think it's about time I use ecigssa more than Facebook  Been vaping for over 2 years now and my favorite clouds bro clouds combo is my trusty purple anno HexOhm V3 with the rainbow apocalypse Gen2 whereas my favorite flavour bro flavours combo is my Limelight Gloom with the Armor. Pleasure to meet you all


Hey hey! Nice to see you on here Cliff! You're a very knowledgeable guy when it comes to vaping and I for one look forward to your input.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Cliff Cheung said:


> Harro,
> I'm Cliff and I work at Vape Cartel and deal with all online and new stock orders. I think it's about time I use ecigssa more than Facebook  Been vaping for over 2 years now and my favorite clouds bro clouds combo is my trusty purple anno HexOhm V3 with the rainbow apocalypse Gen2 whereas my favorite flavour bro flavours combo is my Limelight Gloom with the Armor. Pleasure to meet you all


Most welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your expert inputs. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

andre.pieterse82 said:


> Hi all.
> I am new to vaping trying to quite smoking. Just want to find out what is the best mod and tank for beginners. I have at the moment kangertech mod with a melo 3 tank.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @andre.pieterse82 
Congrats on the vaping
in order to stop smoking successfully you need the right gear and the right juice.

How you finding the Melo3 ? Its quite a good vape and way better than what I stopped smoking on 
What is lacking on it for you?

What juices are you vaping?
What strength nocotine are you vaping?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andre.pieterse82

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @andre.pieterse82
> Congrats on the vaping
> in order to stop smoking successfully you need the right gear and the right juice.
> 
> How you finding the Melo3 ? Its quite a good vape and way better than what I stopped smoking on
> What is lacking on it for you?
> 
> What juices are you vaping?
> What strength nocotine are you vaping?


I use a cherry juice 3mg of nicotine


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michail

Hey everyone. 

I have been Vaping for about a year and work at Fuzed vape lounge in Pretoria. Im loving wurld and zoob(mixed lol) atm from mlc and mr hardwicks. I have a bunch of rdta's but my favourite is the ijoy 5s. Great flavour. Im also running a noisy cricket v1 nd enjoy my mechs. Also love my kylin sadly its v1 but oh well. Currently looking to get into squonking but don't want a mech. So probably the drone bf by lost vape. Anyway here is one of my setups.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

andre.pieterse82 said:


> I use a cherry juice 3mg of nicotine
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Hi @andre.pieterse82 , i suggest you try something stronger than 3mg, maybe 6, 9 or 12mg
Will help a lot to get you off the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marius van Tonder

Welcome to all the new members. Hope you enjoy it and feel free to ask questions... there is a lot of very experienced members here who are extremely helpful

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaporator00

Hola People!

New to the vaping scene, been stinky free for 1 month+ now.

Been lurking around the forum for some time and finally decided to become a fully fledged member, hoping to expand my knowledge and understanding of vaping. I currently have an AL85 and Big Baby Beast....but already I want something new to try

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Vaporator00 said:


> Hola People!
> 
> New to the vaping scene, been stinky free for 1 month+ now.
> 
> Been lurking around the forum for some time and finally decided to become a fully fledged member, hoping to expand my knowledge and understanding of vaping. I currently have an AL85 and Big Baby Beast....but already I want something new to try


Most welcome to the forum and rabbit hole. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. You have done the hard yards. Your taste buds should be coming back to life. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Vaporator00 said:


> Hola People!
> 
> New to the vaping scene, been stinky free for 1 month+ now.
> 
> Been lurking around the forum for some time and finally decided to become a fully fledged member, hoping to expand my knowledge and understanding of vaping. I currently have an AL85 and Big Baby Beast....but already I want something new to try


Glad that you're out of the shadows @Vaporator00 !!! There will ALWAYS be something new you will want to try!

What have you got your eye on?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG

Hi!

So I'm still a stinky smoker. Dragging my baggie of Colts Vanilla, filters, papers and roller with me wherever I go and I've finally decided I want/need to get off this stuff and go over to vaping.

I've seen a few people around me do that switch and right now they're back on the cigs or doing dual mode. So not only have I decided to come here because I'm interested in vaping, but also maybe I'll need a support group to do this. 

My stuff's in the mail. I skipped the whole starter kit approach.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

SinnerG said:


> Hi!
> 
> So I'm still a stinky smoker. Dragging my baggie of Colts Vanilla, filters, papers and roller with me wherever I go and I've finally decided I want/need to get off this stuff and go over to vaping.
> 
> I've seen a few people around me do that switch and right now they're back on the cigs or doing dual mode. So not only have I decided to come here because I'm interested in vaping, but also maybe I'll need a support group to do this.
> 
> My stuff's in the mail. I skipped the whole starter kit approach.


Welcome @SinnerG, good decision to join. The forum has assisted many of us to stay off the stinkys and enjoy our vaping to the max. Ask and share as much as you wish, thats what we do here.

What kit have you purchased?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

SinnerG said:


> Hi!
> 
> So I'm still a stinky smoker. Dragging my baggie of Colts Vanilla, filters, papers and roller with me wherever I go and I've finally decided I want/need to get off this stuff and go over to vaping.
> 
> I've seen a few people around me do that switch and right now they're back on the cigs or doing dual mode. So not only have I decided to come here because I'm interested in vaping, but also maybe I'll need a support group to do this.
> 
> My stuff's in the mail. I skipped the whole starter kit approach.


Welcome @SinnerG !

Congrats on taking the first step!

For me the trick to getting it right was slowly weaning myself off the cigs, it almost felt like a natural process to just have fewer and fewer cigs everyday. The ones I really battled to get off was my morning coffee smoke and my after-dinner smoke. So I would say that if you do need to dual-use for a while don't be too hard on yourself.

What kit is on the way?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

SinnerG said:


> Hi!
> 
> So I'm still a stinky smoker. Dragging my baggie of Colts Vanilla, filters, papers and roller with me wherever I go and I've finally decided I want/need to get off this stuff and go over to vaping.
> 
> I've seen a few people around me do that switch and right now they're back on the cigs or doing dual mode. So not only have I decided to come here because I'm interested in vaping, but also maybe I'll need a support group to do this.
> 
> My stuff's in the mail. I skipped the whole starter kit approach.


Great stuff! Most welcome to the forum. We shall give you all the support you need - do shout when in need. Always carry a higher nic juice for those very tempting times. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Thanks. 

I ordered a EHPro 101 regulated 50W tube mod and a SXK KayFun V5 clone mini. Probably not the best thing for a beginner, but I'm game for tinkering.  It looks like half the fun of the hobbie.

Now if the post office would just get a move on...that'd be great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

SinnerG said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I ordered a EHPro 101 regulated 50W tube mod and a SXK KayFun V5 clone mini. Probably not the best thing for a beginner, but I'm game for tinkering.  It looks like half the fun of the hobbie.
> 
> Now if the post office would just get a move on...that'd be great.


That'll be a great looking setup! If you've ordered from overseas though you could literally be waiting months, especially with December around the corner!

That SXK Kayfun is a great tank, and pretty straight-forward to build on. Don't forget to pick up some wire and cotton so you can build as soon as she lands! Not to mention juice!

Any ideas on what build you are going to put in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG

Stosta said:


> That'll be a great looking setup! If you've ordered from overseas though you could literally be waiting months, especially with December around the corner!
> 
> That SXK Kayfun is a great tank, and pretty straight-forward to build on. Don't forget to pick up some wire and cotton so you can build as soon as she lands! Not to mention juice!
> 
> Any ideas on what build you are going to put in there?



I grabbed a roll of 28awg twisted Kanthal. Not sure if that'd be best. I saw someone do a build on the V5 using that, so I reckon good starting point.

Cotton... I guess grab a bag of that Cotton Bacon as a start which is available at my local shop. I've been hearing good things about Rayon though, but I guess that can all come in time.

Yeah, bad time to order, but didn't have the cash earlier in the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

SinnerG said:


> I grabbed a roll of 28awg twisted Kanthal. Not sure if that'd be best. I saw someone do a build on the V5 using that, so I reckon good starting point.
> 
> Cotton... I guess grab a bag of that Cotton Bacon as a start which is available at my local shop. I've been hearing good things about Rayon though, but I guess that can all come in time.
> 
> Yeah, bad time to order, but didn't have the cash earlier in the year.


Oh nice, so you've already found a vid of someone building on it? Looks like you've done your research well!

Rayon is pretty hard to come by these days, but will work well in that Kayfun depending on what flavours you're going to be vaping. But Cotton Bacon would be a good bet too, although I never took to it, it's so popular it must be because I did something wrong!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Stosta said:


> Glad that you're out of the shadows @Vaporator00 !!! There will ALWAYS be something new you will want to try!
> 
> What have you got your eye on?



There in lies the problem, with such a plethora of devices to choose from and all the info available it kind of boggles the mind. Tentatively leaning towards a dripper (rda?) but not sure how to proceed. Do I get a dripper setup for my current mod or get a completely new setup?(Which I secretly want-wife will kill me if she finds out, lol). Any advice would be much appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Vaporator00 said:


> There in lies the problem, with such a plethora of devices to choose from and all the info available it kind of boggles the mind. Tentatively leaning towards a dripper (rda?) but not sure how to proceed. Do I get a dripper setup for my current mod or get a completely new setup?(Which I secretly want-wife will kill me if she finds out, lol). Any advice would be much appreciated!!


A second device is an almost must have. Do not worry though, you can always 'win one in a competition' which some married members seem to be having a lot of good fortune in... Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Vaporator00 said:


> There in lies the problem, with such a plethora of devices to choose from and all the info available it kind of boggles the mind. Tentatively leaning towards a dripper (rda?) but not sure how to proceed. Do I get a dripper setup for my current mod or get a completely new setup?(Which I secretly want-wife will kill me if she finds out, lol). Any advice would be much appreciated!!



To help you come up with reasons to get a new setup...

Drippers usually want a bit more power. While this can give you 85W, on a single battery you are going to chew through batteries at a hell of a rate.

It can take RDAs up to 24mm, but some of the good ones are 25mm... 

A back-up device is essential. These things are electronic and do fail. What happens when you're not in reach of a vape shop and it packs up? You're going to be stopping in at a garage and looking for a box of smokes! 



Raindance said:


> A second device is an almost must have. Do not worry though, you can always 'win one in a competition' which some married members seem to be having a lot of good fortune in... Lol.
> 
> Regards



I "won" so many competitions it became ridiculous! Then I legit started winning competitions and my haul began getting so huge that my wife didn't believe my legitimate prizes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00

Stosta said:


> To help you come up with reasons to get a new setup...
> 
> Drippers usually want a bit more power. While this can give you 85W, on a single battery you are going to chew through batteries at a hell of a rate.
> 
> It can take RDAs up to 24mm, but some of the good ones are 25mm...
> 
> A back-up device is essential. These things are electronic and do fail. What happens when you're not in reach of a vape shop and it packs up? You're going to be stopping in at a garage and looking for a box of smokes!
> 
> 
> 
> I "won" so many competitions it became ridiculous! Then I legit started winning competitions and my haul began getting so huge that my wife didn't believe my legitimate prizes!




Ok, so key points to consider are dual battery and the 25mm size?
Any recommendations I should look at?....Also considering this as buying stock coils can become a bit heavy on the pocket, what with me trying tons of different flavours all the time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG

Stosta said:


> Oh nice, so you've already found a vid of someone building on it? Looks like you've done your research well!
> 
> Rayon is pretty hard to come by these days, but will work well in that Kayfun depending on what flavours you're going to be vaping. But Cotton Bacon would be a good bet too, although I never took to it, it's so popular it must be because I did something wrong!



I saw a build done by GeekayVapes on youtube.
There's just so many different RTAs, RDAs, etc, etc, that I needed to check out a ton of reviews before deciding.
I guess I'll have to learn about these different wicks over time. I hear they all impart a different flavour signature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Vaporator00 said:


> Ok, so key points to consider are dual battery and the 25mm size?
> Any recommendations I should look at?....Also considering this as buying stock coils can become a bit heavy on the pocket, what with me trying tons of different flavours all the time.


Yeah you want a dual battery for the "clouds bro clouds" setups.

Perhaps your best bet is to start with a small RDA to see if that works for you...

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/new-wasp-nano-rda

Great reviews on this one, and should give you a good indication as to whether or not it will all work out for you.

But if I was to go for a dual battery mod, maybe the Voopoo Drag? I don't like the aesthetics of it but everyone raves about them so they must be doing something good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00

Stosta said:


> Yeah you want a dual battery for the "clouds bro clouds" setups.
> 
> Perhaps your best bet is to start with a small RDA to see if that works for you...
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/new-wasp-nano-rda
> 
> Great reviews on this one, and should give you a good indication as to whether or not it will all work out for you.
> 
> But if I was to go for a dual battery mod, maybe the Voopoo Drag? I don't like the aesthetics of it but everyone raves about them so they must be doing something good!



I was actually looking at the Voopoo barely 5 minutes ago,lol. Also realised that form factor plays a huge role for me. Will check out the RDA.............but i REAAAAAAAAAALLY want a new mod too!

Any thoughts on the Vaporesso Revenger 220W?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Vaporator00 said:


> I was actually looking at the Voopoo barely 5 minutes ago,lol. Also realised that form factor plays a huge role for me. Will check out the RDA.............but i REAAAAAAAAAALLY want a new mod too!
> 
> Any thoughts on the Vaporesso Revenger 220W?


Personally I just buy whatever I think looks good! It has bitten me a few times, but really that's only with regards to much lesser-known brands.

With a brand like Vaporesso it's a pretty safe bet that it will perform just fine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stixx

Hi my name is Andries and my second name (really is) stixx.

I am new to vaping and I have received my vape kit from @BATMAN who has helped me to get of the cigz.

Hoping to have as much fun as he does on this site.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Vaporator00 said:


> Hola People!
> 
> New to the vaping scene, been stinky free for 1 month+ now.
> 
> Been lurking around the forum for some time and finally decided to become a fully fledged member, hoping to expand my knowledge and understanding of vaping. I currently have an AL85 and Big Baby Beast....but already I want something new to try



Welcome @Vaporator00 and a big congrats on the 1 month stinky free!
That is a great achievement!!!

Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

SinnerG said:


> Hi!
> 
> So I'm still a stinky smoker. Dragging my baggie of Colts Vanilla, filters, papers and roller with me wherever I go and I've finally decided I want/need to get off this stuff and go over to vaping.
> 
> I've seen a few people around me do that switch and right now they're back on the cigs or doing dual mode. So not only have I decided to come here because I'm interested in vaping, but also maybe I'll need a support group to do this.
> 
> My stuff's in the mail. I skipped the whole starter kit approach.



Welcome to the forum @SinnerG 
Great that you are wanting to go over to vaping
My advice to you is take it slow and dont be too hard on yourself. It takes each person a different amount of time to get off the cigarettes completely.
Rather focus on zooming in on the right gear and juices and having a bit of fun.
Getting off the stinkies will come in time.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

stixx said:


> Hi my name is Andries and my second name (really is) stixx.
> 
> I am new to vaping and I have received my vape kit from @BATMAN who has helped me to get of the cigz.
> 
> Hoping to have as much fun as he does on this site.



Welcome to the forum @stixx !
All the best with your vaping
Kudos to @BATMAN for helping you out, he is a great member here on the forum!
Lots of fun to be had
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Vaporator00 said:


> There in lies the problem, with such a plethora of devices to choose from and all the info available it kind of boggles the mind. Tentatively leaning towards a dripper (rda?) but not sure how to proceed. Do I get a dripper setup for my current mod or get a completely new setup?(Which I secretly want-wife will kill me if she finds out, lol). Any advice would be much appreciated!!



Hi @Vaporator00 

I agree with what @Stosta said above

A second device is a must have
You can tell the wife that in order to stay off the stinkies successfully you need a backup device.
This is very important because these things do break occasionally or you forget to charge the one
You need it, its not even negotiable!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

stixx said:


> Hi my name is Andries and my second name (really is) stixx.
> 
> I am new to vaping and I have received my vape kit from @BATMAN who has helped me to get of the cigz.
> 
> Hoping to have as much fun as he does on this site.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Kudos to @BATMAN for helping. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## stixx

Thank you guys so much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

Pleasure guys.

@stixx go do some work,only I am allowed to be online all day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

BATMAN said:


> Pleasure guys.
> 
> @stixx go do some work,only I am allowed to be online all day


@BATMAN, don't be so hard on @stixx, he is fulfilling his corporate social responsibility duties. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BATMAN

He is asking me a thousand questions about the forum lol 

Good man,@stixx

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Headsup to all new members in the JHB area

Take note of the *ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet* taking place on *Sat 25 Nov 2017* at NewsCafe in Sandton (Fredman drive). Starts at 11am.

If you havent attended a Vape Meet before, pop in for a great day. Come meet many of the enthusiastic forumites. There will be lots of gear and juices to try and buy. Its going to be great!

It's free to attend. Just head on to the Vape meet thread and *RSVP* to have a chance to win some *awesome prizes*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-25-nov-2017.t43197/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Spyro

Hello Ladies and Gents, 

Thirsty CapeTonian over here. Been lurking for the better half of a year now. 

Decided to join after purchasing my first mechanical device. Been vaping for a pretty long while. 

Sketch of me attached.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Spyro said:


> Hello Ladies and Gents,
> 
> Thirsty CapeTonian over here. Been lurking for the better half of a year now.
> 
> Decided to join after purchasing my first mechanical device. Been vaping for a pretty long while.
> 
> Sketch of me attached.



Welcome @Spyro !
Nice sketch 
Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Spyro said:


> Hello Ladies and Gents,
> 
> Thirsty CapeTonian over here. Been lurking for the better half of a year now.
> 
> Decided to join after purchasing my first mechanical device. Been vaping for a pretty long while.
> 
> Sketch of me attached.


Welcome @Spyro !

Glad you decided to join, always nice to get more members that have some knowledge already!

Love the sketch, you may not be the best-looking person based on it, but you're certainly happy, which is all that counts in the end!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CypheR_Zer0

Welcome to all the newcomers!

You have joined one of the friendliest, most knowledgeable and helpful forums for our hobby on the net!!!

Enjoy the ride!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## skaby

Hi Everybody

My name is Shoayb and I have been vaping for about a year.

I am currently running a smok R200 box mod with my VGOD RDTA and I love vaping.
I have not yet managed to stop smoking cigarettes completely but I do intend on getting there eventually-I have cut down from a 20's a day to about 5 a day.

Hoping to learn alot more from this forum.

Thanks @BATMAN for hooking me up with this forum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

skaby said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> My name is Shoayb and I have been vaping for about a year.
> 
> I am currently running a smok R200 box mod with my VGOD RDTA and I love vaping.
> I have not yet managed to stop smoking cigarettes completely but I do intend on getting there eventually-I have cut down from a 20's a day to about 5 a day.
> 
> Hoping to learn alot more from this forum.
> 
> Thanks @BATMAN for hooking me up with this forum.



Welcome to the forum @skaby and a big congrats on cutting down from 20 to 5 a day!
Take it slow and enjoy the journey!
Feel free to ask questions as you go a long. There are lots of helpful experienced vapers here 

PS - thanks @BATMAN for hooking skaby up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN

Pleasure bud.

Thanks @Silver for sorting out the login issue for @skaby

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

skaby said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> My name is Shoayb and I have been vaping for about a year.
> 
> I am currently running a smok R200 box mod with my VGOD RDTA and I love vaping.
> I have not yet managed to stop smoking cigarettes completely but I do intend on getting there eventually-I have cut down from a 20's a day to about 5 a day.
> 
> Hoping to learn alot more from this forum.
> 
> Thanks @BATMAN for hooking me up with this forum.


Welcome @skaby !

A pleasure to have you on here, and well done on cutting down on the cigarettes! As @Silver said, take it slow and don't be too hard on yourself, it's all a process that can take some time. I always maintained that I wanted to simply cut down my cigarette usage, and after a month or so I simply got tired of them, it was hard to cut down, but easy to cut them out!
Way to go @BATMAN for getting your mate on here!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN

Stosta said:


> Welcome @skaby !
> 
> A pleasure to have you on here, and well done on cutting down on the cigarettes! As @Silver said, take it slow and don't be too hard on yourself, it's all a process that can take some time. I always maintained that I wanted to simply cut down my cigarette usage, and after a month or so I simply got tired of them, it was hard to cut down, but easy to cut them out!
> Way to go @BATMAN for getting your mate on here!


Just trying to get my mates on board with the forum and all the excitement here.

If anything,alot of my vape buddies believe that I am extremely knowledgable with regards to vaping-but in all honesty I have learnt more in these last few months on this forum than I have in my 1-2 years of actually vaping.
I think that the more people that get on here,the more everybody can learn and better themselves the way I have.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Tontoe

Hey Everyone Tontoe here,

I am based in Kokstad area/

I have been vapeing fully for about 6 months now (Dabbled with Twisp for a few years) and busy rocking a Tesla Nano 120w with the Dejavu (DJV) rdta duel coil.
Loving it and running on fused claptons at 0.18 woop woop

The last 6 months have been an awesome journey starting with dusting off the twisp and then upgrading to a Pico, from there it just escalated into building my own coils and mixing my own juices. Big up to @hands for guiding me through the whole process!!! 

So yeah thats me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Tontoe said:


> Hey Everyone Tontoe here,
> 
> I am based in Kokstad area/
> 
> I have been vapeing fully for about 6 months now (Dabbled with Twisp for a few years) and busy rocking a Tesla Nano 120w with the Dejavu (DJV) rdta duel coil.
> Loving it and running on fused claptons at 0.18 woop woop
> 
> The last 6 months have been an awesome journey starting with dusting off the twisp and then upgrading to a Pico, from there it just escalated into building my own coils and mixing my own juices. Big up to @hands for guiding me through the whole process!!!
> 
> So yeah thats me.


Welcome and congratulations on your progress. Please share and ask and chat as you wish, you will find this forum to be full of helpfull and knowledgeable people just like Hands!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AndreP80

Hi 
I'm Andre....been vaping for a little over 2 months now. Quit the icky sticks the same day that I started vaping(Thanks to twisp vega mini). 
Currently using Eleaf iStickQC 200 with OBS mini tank. Also started dabbling in the DIY a bit, and so far so good.... got some good compliments from the guys at vapeshop in Gateway...Looking forward to learning new things on the forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

AndreP80 said:


> Hi
> I'm Andre....been vaping for a little over 2 months now. Quit the icky sticks the same day that I started vaping(Thanks to twisp vega mini).
> Currently using Eleaf iStickQC 200 with OBS mini tank. Also started dabbling in the DIY a bit, and so far so good.... got some good compliments from the guys at vapeshop in Gateway...Looking forward to learning new things on the forum


Welcome @AndreP80, congrats on breaking free from the bad stuff. I can see you are already well on your way to becoming a serious enthusiast so you are in good company. Please share, ask and comment as much as you wish and need. This forum is there to share and assist each other and you will find the peeps here are all awesome.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Tontoe said:


> Hey Everyone Tontoe here,
> 
> I am based in Kokstad area/
> 
> I have been vapeing fully for about 6 months now (Dabbled with Twisp for a few years) and busy rocking a Tesla Nano 120w with the Dejavu (DJV) rdta duel coil.
> Loving it and running on fused claptons at 0.18 woop woop
> 
> The last 6 months have been an awesome journey starting with dusting off the twisp and then upgrading to a Pico, from there it just escalated into building my own coils and mixing my own juices. Big up to @hands for guiding me through the whole process!!!
> 
> So yeah thats me.



Welcome to the forum @Tontoe 
You have a great guide in @hands !
Congrats on the coiling and juice making - enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

AndreP80 said:


> Hi
> I'm Andre....been vaping for a little over 2 months now. Quit the icky sticks the same day that I started vaping(Thanks to twisp vega mini).
> Currently using Eleaf iStickQC 200 with OBS mini tank. Also started dabbling in the DIY a bit, and so far so good.... got some good compliments from the guys at vapeshop in Gateway...Looking forward to learning new things on the forum



Welcome to the forum @AndreP80 
Toti rocks!
All the best with the vaping and DIY
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Spyro Welcome! Blow dem vape clouds - maybe they'll bring us rain clouds!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Hi AndreP80 You've come to the right place for learning, that's for sure! I've also got a Twisp Vega Mini. Which do you prefer - the Vega Mini or the eLeaf iStick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreP80

Hooked said:


> Hi AndreP80 You've come to the right place for learning, that's for sure! I've also got a Twisp Vega Mini. Which do you prefer - the Vega Mini or the eLeaf iStick?


Hi Hooked. The iStick for sure. The twist tank can't keep up with me and the OBS does fine on the Vega mod but it sucks the battery dry. Nice little backup for when the iStick has to charge. 

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tontoe

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Tontoe
> You have a great guide in @hands !
> Congrats on the coiling and juice making - enjoy your stay


Thanks Silver, i am loving it so much already, an absolute pool of knowledge from everyone here to tap into

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Tontoe said:


> Hey Everyone Tontoe here,
> 
> I am based in Kokstad area/
> 
> I have been vapeing fully for about 6 months now (Dabbled with Twisp for a few years) and busy rocking a Tesla Nano 120w with the Dejavu (DJV) rdta duel coil.
> Loving it and running on fused claptons at 0.18 woop woop
> 
> The last 6 months have been an awesome journey starting with dusting off the twisp and then upgrading to a Pico, from there it just escalated into building my own coils and mixing my own juices. Big up to @hands for guiding me through the whole process!!!
> 
> So yeah thats me.


Welcome to the forum @Tontoe !

@hands does a great job at teaching people and then showing them the forum, which really opens you up to a whole new world of vaping!

What sort of juices you enjoying the most? Fruits? Custards? Fruity custards?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

AndreP80 said:


> Hi
> I'm Andre....been vaping for a little over 2 months now. Quit the icky sticks the same day that I started vaping(Thanks to twisp vega mini).
> Currently using Eleaf iStickQC 200 with OBS mini tank. Also started dabbling in the DIY a bit, and so far so good.... got some good compliments from the guys at vapeshop in Gateway...Looking forward to learning new things on the forum


Welcome Andre!

Always makes me happy to see another KZN person on the forum!

What sort of juices are you making?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tontoe

I


Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum @Tontoe !
> 
> @hands does a great job at teaching people and then showing them the forum, which really opens you up to a whole new world of vaping!
> 
> What sort of juices you enjoying the most? Fruits? Custards? Fruity custards?


I am loving the custards but enjoy fruits as well.

Still finding my happy place

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Tontoe said:


> I
> 
> I am loving the custards but enjoy fruits as well.
> 
> Still finding my happy place


There are very few flavour profiles I don't like if any.

I used to hate tobaccos but the other day I tasted on of @Silver 's setups with a tobacco in it, and it was simply delicious!

In saying that, fruity menthols are just wayyyyy ahead of anything else for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreP80

Stosta said:


> Welcome Andre!
> 
> Always makes me happy to see another KZN person on the forum!
> 
> What sort of juices are you making?


Hi Stosta. I made some kiwi/blackcurrant/koolada mixes that came out nice. And a simple strawberry cheesecake that steeped for about 3 weeks before it was vapable. Next round will probably include some peachy summery type fruits and maybe a variant on the cheesecake 

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

AndreP80 said:


> Hi Stosta. I made some kiwi/blackcurrant/koolada mixes that came out nice. And a simple strawberry cheesecake that steeped for about 3 weeks before it was vapable. Next round will probably include some peachy summery type fruits and maybe a variant on the cheesecake
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk


Kiwi and blackcurrant with a chilled twist is one of my favourite juices!

You must let us know if you have any luck with the peach! Personally I haven't found a peach juice that tasted anything like peaches!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animefaerie

Good day fellow Vapers

My name is Cheran, from PE, and tomorrow will be three weeks off the stinkies, all thanks to vaping! No more morning cough and now I have a new hobby, so expect to find me in the DIY section quite often. Looking forward to getting to know you fine folks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Animefaerie said:


> Good day fellow Vapers
> 
> My name is Cheran, from PE, and tomorrow will be three weeks off the stinkies, all thanks to vaping! No more morning cough and now I have a new hobby, so expect to find me in the DIY section quite often. Looking forward to getting to know you fine folks!


Welcome to the forum Cheran!
Congratulations on the three weeks!!! 

Glad to hear things are going well. One word of advice that I suffered from first-hand, if you're going into DIY juices find a few recipes on here that sound good to you and mix them before getting "creative". I thought I would be able to do fine on my own and it was a fail of epic proportions!

Hope you enjoy your time here, don't be afraid to ask stupid questions if you have them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Animefaerie

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum Cheran!
> Congratulations on the three weeks!!!
> 
> Glad to hear things are going well. One word of advice that I suffered from first-hand, if you're going into DIY juices find a few recipes on here that sound good to you and mix them before getting "creative". I thought I would be able to do fine on my own and it was a fail of epic proportions!
> 
> Hope you enjoy your time here, don't be afraid to ask stupid questions if you have them



Thank you Stosta!

Only dealing with two or three flavour recipes for the moment, my favourite being a banana cream/vanilla custard combo. Mmm... Figured with the taste buds still recovering that simple would be better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Animefaerie said:


> Thank you Stosta!
> 
> Only dealing with two or three flavour recipes for the moment, my favourite being a banana cream/vanilla custard combo. Mmm... Figured with the taste buds still recovering that simple would be better.


Awesome!

I've never been overly fond of creamy or custardy vapes, but I actually won a bottle of juice recently that was a banana, cream, and coconut profile, and it also tasted like it had caramalised sugar. That makes two banana juices I've come across that I've liked, the other being banana and peanut butter!

I trust you found the recipe threads already?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Animefaerie

Stosta said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I've never been overly fond of creamy or custardy vapes, but I actually won a bottle of juice recently that was a banana, cream, and coconut profile, and it also tasted like it had caramalised sugar. That makes two banana juices I've come across that I've liked, the other being banana and peanut butter!
> 
> I trust you found the recipe threads already?



That sounds amazing. Peanut butter is going on the list of flavours to get.  

Yes, found the recipe threads and the flavour concentrate reviews are super helpful too. Should be getting a delivery from The Flavour Mill today, I'm as excited as a child on Christmas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Animefaerie said:


> That sounds amazing. Peanut butter is going on the list of flavours to get.
> 
> Yes, found the recipe threads and the flavour concentrate reviews are super helpful too. Should be getting a delivery from The Flavour Mill today, I'm as excited as a child on Christmas.


Awesome! i think no matter how long you do this, you still feel like a kid on Christmas when Vape Mail arrives! @Rob Fisher gets at least 3 packages a day and I still think he skips to the front door when the courier arrives!

Yeah I haven't been DIY'ing long and I have carts full of concentrates at all the various vendors, just waiting for the lottery to be won!

Share a pic of your stash when it arrives over here for us!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Animefaerie said:


> Good day fellow Vapers
> 
> My name is Cheran, from PE, and tomorrow will be three weeks off the stinkies, all thanks to vaping! No more morning cough and now I have a new hobby, so expect to find me in the DIY section quite often. Looking forward to getting to know you fine folks!


Most welcome to the forum @Animefaerie. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Your taste buds should be coming alive around now. DIY is great fun, enjoy. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eclipzct

Hi my name is Vanessa.. Been vaping for about 3 weeks now. ️ funny thing is I never really started vaping to quit smoking, just use it as a alternative.. Then after 2 days I just stopped smoking. Haven't had a ciggy since.  although in the beginning I did have that throat feeling esp after food. Tried a ciggy..bleh yuck.. Had 2 drags and proceeded to hurl the evil stinky thing from me.  Loving the vape! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

Eclipzct said:


> Hi my name is Vanessa.. Been vaping for about 3 weeks now. ️ funny thing is I never really started vaping to quit smoking, just use it as a alternative.. Then after 2 days I just stopped smoking. Haven't had a ciggy since.  although in the beginning I did have that throat feeling esp after food. Tried a ciggy..bleh yuck.. Had 2 drags and proceeded to hurl the evil stinky thing from me.  Loving the vape!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Vanessa, and welcome to the forum!

That's fantastic news! I did the same thing, just started vaping with the intention to cut down on the smoking, and it went down the same road. Big congratulations. Even though vaping makes it a lot easier to quite the cigs, it's still not a small feat. 

What setup are you using?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eclipzct

Stosta said:


> Hey Vanessa, and welcome to the forum!
> 
> That's fantastic news! I did the same thing, just started vaping with the intention to cut down on the smoking, and it went down the same road. Big congratulations. Even though vaping makes it a lot easier to quite the cigs, it's still not a small feat.
> 
> What setup are you using?



I got myself the Vaporesso Revenger starter kit.  Its awesome! Wanna eventually start doing my own liquids and then move up to rebuildables. 
And youself?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hi everyone, been off analogues for 5 months now, and enjoying myself immensely. Thanks to Ollie and Twizzer in helping me into the hole and helping me to start the amazing journey, gone from a Pico to 6 other mods and added a dripper at Vapecon. Big thank you to all the ladies and gents in the DIY juice thread, that hole is getting deeper by the day, but enjoying the therapy of mixing and will start experimenting a bit more when the time is right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Eclipzct said:


> I got myself the Vaporesso Revenger starter kit.  Its awesome! Wanna eventually start doing my own liquids and then move up to rebuildables.
> And youself?


Oh very cool, those kits look awesome, I never got to play with one sadly, but they look really nice.

Making your own coils and making your own juices both seem really intimidating the very first time you do it. But by the second time it's an absolute cinch! 

I change my devices all the time, I'm lucky enough to have been able to build up a pretty big collection of weird and wonderful devices, mostly of the weird though! Right now I have a Goblin V3 RTA on top of a Hugo Honeyhive... But it's almost time to go outside and blow some big clouds with the Cthulhu Shuriken and Praxis Banshee!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Hi everyone, been off analogues for 5 months now, and enjoying myself immensely. Thanks to Ollie and Twizzer in helping me into the hole and helping me to start the amazing journey, gone from a Pico to 6 other mods and added a dripper at Vapecon. Big thank you to all the ladies and gents in the DIY juice thread, that hole is getting deeper by the day, but enjoying the therapy of mixing and will start experimenting a bit more when the time is right.


Hi and welcome @Room Fogger, congrats on breaking your ties with big tobacco! From your post i conclude you have been watching us from the shadows and i am glwd you have decided to join us in the light, lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Room Fogger said:


> Hi everyone, been off analogues for 5 months now, and enjoying myself immensely. Thanks to Ollie and Twizzer in helping me into the hole and helping me to start the amazing journey, gone from a Pico to 6 other mods and added a dripper at Vapecon. Big thank you to all the ladies and gents in the DIY juice thread, that hole is getting deeper by the day, but enjoying the therapy of mixing and will start experimenting a bit more when the time is right.


Hiya @Room Fogger ! I love the handle!

Congrats on the 5 months! So does that mean you've gone through 7 mods in 5 months? That is pretty epic I'm not going to lie!

What sort of juices have you been mixing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Thank you @Raindance, been undercover of the clouds for a while peeping out, but took some time to activate. Feel like part of the family already, so I'll raise a tank to let there be only good things going forward.
Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Hi @Stosta 
Have seven for rotation, love to swop flavours during the day, and they all look so nice and serve a different need/want/have tot have/enjoy. Been mixing mostly fruits from @Tanya, @Rude Rudi and @Friep suggestions and starting to look at other recipies, winters coming for great puddings and desserts, so practice will be needed

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Room Fogger said:


> Hi @Stosta
> Have seven for rotation, love to swop flavours during the day, and they all look so nice and serve a different need/want/have tot have/enjoy. Been mixing mostly fruits from @Tanya, @Rude Rudi and @Friep suggestions and starting to look at other recipies, winters coming for great puddings and desserts, so practice will be needed


Nice! It took me over a year to build up enough mods to rotate flavours and builds nicely.

Also a fan of the fruits, but you are right, when the colder months hit there is more of a need for some puddings! But you still have plenty of time to practice before then!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

And there I forget to include @KZOR as well, thanks for the recipies and helpful hints to keep us starters going. For some reason @Tanya tag did not seem right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

@Tanja please see above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

A little tax refund and a big hit on the bank balance, as well as saving on not buying bulk smokes has made a lot possible. Also been saving on pharmacy trips! With health it's seems wealth, or a bigger vape vape budget comes about

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> A little tax refund and a big hit on the bank balance, as well as saving on not buying bulk smokes has made a lot possible. Also been saving on pharmacy trips! With health it's seems wealth, or a bigger vape vape budget comes about


True about the health benefits, have not had any sort of lung infection since i started vaping. On the wealth side, well that is a different story. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

I have seen the warnings, bank manager will have to go back onto extra dosage per day, but I am a happy blessed man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Apologies to @Tanja with a j and not a y.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eclipzct

Stosta said:


> Oh very cool, those kits look awesome, I never got to play with one sadly, but they look really nice.
> 
> Making your own coils and making your own juices both seem really intimidating the very first time you do it. But by the second time it's an absolute cinch!
> 
> I change my devices all the time, I'm lucky enough to have been able to build up a pretty big collection of weird and wonderful devices, mostly of the weird though! Right now I have a Goblin V3 RTA on top of a Hugo Honeyhive... But it's almost time to go outside and blow some big clouds with the Cthulhu Shuriken and Praxis Banshee!



Dude... I think that was part Chinese...  lol! Give me a little time and I'll be lingo'ing with all you pro vapers!  but I checked out the pics on the Banshee...sweet!  what's your best flavor? I had a bad experience in my last haul! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Eclipzct said:


> Dude... I think that was part Chinese...  lol! Give me a little time and I'll be lingo'ing with all you pro vapers!  but I checked out the pics on the Banshee...sweet!  what's your best flavor? I had a bad experience in my last haul!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! Don't worry, soon you'll know and remember the looks and specs of every piece of kit coming out! I still get lost when people talk about gear that came out before I started vaping!

My absolute favourite is XXX from Vapour Mountain, it's a litchi menthol. But there are soooo many good juices out there I simply could not go through all of them. Which ones did you have a bad experience with?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

Room Fogger said:


> Apologies to @Tanja with a j and not a y.


Hahahaha... No worries... According to my mom I was supped to be Tanya... But then my dad registered me at Home Affairs and I went home with a J instead of a Y... I guess it was the German in him that decided it had to be a J and not a Y...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Great, Dads and spelling isn't always what it should be, must be the stress of the moment. One of mine nearly missed a r, would have been Badley then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja

Room Fogger said:


> Great, Dads and spelling isn't always what it should be, must be the stress of the moment. One of mine nearly missed a r, would have been Badley then.


Hahahahaha! Badley would have been epic though!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Room Fogger said:


> Great, Dads and spelling isn't always what it should be, must be the stress of the moment. One of mine nearly missed a r, would have been Badley then.





Tanja said:


> Hahahahaha! Badley would have been epic though!





Oh my word that is classic! I really think you should have made your handle @Badley!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> Oh my word that is classic! I really think you should have made your handle @Badley!!!!


Doom Fogger is just as epic, lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Would have been a great idea, he laughed when I first told him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Animefaerie said:


> Good day fellow Vapers
> 
> My name is Cheran, from PE, and tomorrow will be three weeks off the stinkies, all thanks to vaping! No more morning cough and now I have a new hobby, so expect to find me in the DIY section quite often. Looking forward to getting to know you fine folks!



@Animefaerie - Hi Cheran- welcome to the forum - great to see another vaper from my home town, and congrats on kicking the habit. 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Animefaerie said:


> Good day fellow Vapers
> 
> My name is Cheran, from PE, and tomorrow will be three weeks off the stinkies, all thanks to vaping! No more morning cough and now I have a new hobby, so expect to find me in the DIY section quite often. Looking forward to getting to know you fine folks!



Hi Animefaerie, welcome to a incredible community from one noob to another. Also not missing the morning hack, saves me the 5 minutes that it used to take me getting my breath back, more time for coffee! Invest in a big shovel, this hole is deep, but joyous. Think I've worn my first shovel out already.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Eclipzct said:


> Hi my name is Vanessa.. Been vaping for about 3 weeks now. ️ funny thing is I never really started vaping to quit smoking, just use it as a alternative.. Then after 2 days I just stopped smoking. Haven't had a ciggy since.  although in the beginning I did have that throat feeling esp after food. Tried a ciggy..bleh yuck.. Had 2 drags and proceeded to hurl the evil stinky thing from me.  Loving the vape!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Eclipzct Welcome, but heed the warning - you'll love the vape even more as time goes by!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari

Hi guys, this has been a long time coming but I have really wanted to join up and get involved. I joined Twisp in 2015 to head up their new product design department. I pretty much started vaping when I joined and it has been one hell of a journey 

Design is my passion in life, and I joined Twisp because they had a vision for their products that really resonated with me. Plus who can resist the challenge and opportunity to setup shop with a clean slate.

My main reason for joining is to be able to participate in all the exciting conversations about these new life-changing products (not just ours) that have been developing so quickly and to interact with the vaping community.

Exciting times!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi guys, this has been a long time coming but I have really wanted to join up and get involved. I joined Twisp in 2015 to head up their new product design department. I pretty much started vaping when I joined and it has been one hell of a journey
> 
> Design is my passion in life, and I joined Twisp because they had a vision for their products that really resonated with me. Plus who can resist the challenge and opportunity to setup shop with a clean slate.
> 
> My main reason for joining is to be able to participate in all the exciting conversations about these new life-changing products (not just ours) that have been developing so quickly and to interact with the vaping community.
> 
> Exciting times!


Finally!!! Welcome Mic! you now a properse vaper!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi guys, this has been a long time coming but I have really wanted to join up and get involved. I joined Twisp in 2015 to head up their new product design department. I pretty much started vaping when I joined and it has been one hell of a journey
> 
> Design is my passion in life, and I joined Twisp because they had a vision for their products that really resonated with me. Plus who can resist the challenge and opportunity to setup shop with a clean slate.
> 
> My main reason for joining is to be able to participate in all the exciting conversations about these new life-changing products (not just ours) that have been developing so quickly and to interact with the vaping community.
> 
> Exciting times!


Welcome @Mic Lazzari ! Fantastic to have you on board here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi guys, this has been a long time coming but I have really wanted to join up and get involved. I joined Twisp in 2015 to head up their new product design department. I pretty much started vaping when I joined and it has been one hell of a journey
> 
> Design is my passion in life, and I joined Twisp because they had a vision for their products that really resonated with me. Plus who can resist the challenge and opportunity to setup shop with a clean slate.
> 
> My main reason for joining is to be able to participate in all the exciting conversations about these new life-changing products (not just ours) that have been developing so quickly and to interact with the vaping community.
> 
> Exciting times!



Welcome aboard @Mic Lazzari! Great to have you here! Really impressed with what you and your team are doing at Twisp!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi guys, this has been a long time coming but I have really wanted to join up and get involved. I joined Twisp in 2015 to head up their new product design department. I pretty much started vaping when I joined and it has been one hell of a journey
> 
> Design is my passion in life, and I joined Twisp because they had a vision for their products that really resonated with me. Plus who can resist the challenge and opportunity to setup shop with a clean slate.
> 
> My main reason for joining is to be able to participate in all the exciting conversations about these new life-changing products (not just ours) that have been developing so quickly and to interact with the vaping community.
> 
> Exciting times!



Hi @Mic Lazzari It's great to have you on the forum. I bought a Twisp Mini Vega about a month ago and I just love it - she's my special baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eclipzct

Hooked said:


> @Eclipzct Welcome, but heed the warning - you'll love the vape even more as time goes by!



Oh gosh..Any more loving and I'll be totally broke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CHase

Hi all

Started vaping about 3-4 months back and i am really loving it compared to smoking, have not touched a 'ciggie' for 2 months now. Currently using a Smok Procolor with standard setup. Tearing through different flavors at the moment trying to find what i like.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

CHase said:


> Hi all
> 
> Started vaping about 3-4 months back and i am really loving it compared to smoking, have not touched a 'ciggie' for 2 months now. Currently using a Smok Procolor with standard setup. Tearing through different flavors at the moment trying to find what i like.


Enjoy the experience, it gets better. The taste keeps on improving and the experience just keeps on getting better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

CHase said:


> Hi all
> 
> Started vaping about 3-4 months back and i am really loving it compared to smoking, have not touched a 'ciggie' for 2 months now. Currently using a Smok Procolor with standard setup. Tearing through different flavors at the moment trying to find what i like.


Hi @CHase and welcome to the forum!

Congrats on the 2 months of being stinky-free! I think it was around two months when I started regaining my sense of smell, and realising that things like tomatoes actually _had _a smell!

What setup are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

CHase said:


> Hi all
> 
> Started vaping about 3-4 months back and i am really loving it compared to smoking, have not touched a 'ciggie' for 2 months now. Currently using a Smok Procolor with standard setup. Tearing through different flavors at the moment trying to find what i like.



@CHase Congrats on your 2-month milestone! Enjoy trying different flavours - I'm also still in the try-this-try-that zone but I'm getting an idea now of what I like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

CHase said:


> Hi all
> 
> Started vaping about 3-4 months back and i am really loving it compared to smoking, have not touched a 'ciggie' for 2 months now. Currently using a Smok Procolor with standard setup. Tearing through different flavors at the moment trying to find what i like.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Yeah, getting to some ADVs (all day vapes) is a journey on its own. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CHase

Stosta said:


> Hi @CHase and welcome to the forum!
> 
> Congrats on the 2 months of being stinky-free! I think it was around two months when I started regaining my sense of smell, and realising that things like tomatoes actually _had _a smell!
> 
> What setup are you using?



I have a Smok procolor with Big Baby Best tank and using the Smok Dual coils, smoking at 50w, open air flow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

CHase said:


> I have a Smok procolor with Big Baby Best tank and using the Smok Dual coils, smoking at 50w, open air flow.


Welcome and congrats on your achievement. Just need to indicate the erroneous use of the word 'smoking', rather call it vaping.
Apologies for my ocd, but we are sensitive on the issue.

Glad you joined and please participate as much as possible.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

CHase said:


> I have a Smok procolor with Big Baby Best tank and using the Smok Dual coils, smoking at 50w, open air flow.


Very nice! Those Smok Procolors are some good looking setups I must say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

Hi everyone, just found this forum and I'm new to vaping. My wife really hates smoking, but she's ok with vaping cos it doesn't stink. A few months back I had a puff on a friend's Twisp and really enjoyed it. I immediately got myself a joyetech aio. Now I'm keen to try out my own juice mixes, and I've already found a lot of information on here. Thx. 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

veecee said:


> Hi everyone, just found this forum and I'm new to vaping. My wife really hates smoking, but she's ok with vaping cos it doesn't stink. A few months back I had a puff on a friend's Twisp and really enjoyed it. I immediately got myself a joyetech aio. Now I'm keen to try out my own juice mixes, and I've already found a lot of information on here. Thx.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk


Hi @veecee , welcome to the community, get onto the DIY thread, great advice from all on there and a good source for recipies. It's really great, I am also starting the diy mix thing, I just vape too much, so have to try and keep up. Enjoy the journey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members. This is a great place to hang around.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eclipzct

Room Fogger said:


> Hi @veecee , welcome to the community, get onto the DIY thread, great advice from all on there and a good source for recipies. It's really great, I am also starting the diy mix thing, I just vape too much, so have to try and keep up. Enjoy the journey.



Ditto! I've been vaping for about a month now and have gone thru quite a lot of liquids already . And just purchased a ton of stuff to start my diying! Gotto love black Friday! ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee

Eclipzct said:


> Ditto! I've been vaping for about a month now and have gone thru quite a lot of liquids already . And just purchased a ton of stuff to start my diying! Gotto love black Friday! ️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I missed it by a day... Go figure!!!


Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Eclipzct said:


> Ditto! I've been vaping for about a month now and have gone thru quite a lot of liquids already . And just purchased a ton of stuff to start my diying! Gotto love black Friday! ️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great news, enjoy it, its a great pastime. Just wish the payment didn't take so long on BF, lost out on 1concentrate, really needed that one. There's always next month!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eclipzct

Room Fogger said:


> Great news, enjoy it, its a great pastime. Just wish the payment didn't take so long on BF, lost out on 1concentrate, really needed that one. There's always next month!



Thanks! quick question, what does BF stand for? and which concentrate did you lose?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger

Eclipzct said:


> Thanks! quick question, what does BF stand for? and which concentrate did you lose?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black Friday, and it was lemonade cookie, due to the rush I had to refresh the whole time, and it sold out


----------



## Eclipzct

Room Fogger said:


> Black Friday, and it was lemonade cookie, due to the rush I had to refresh the whole time, and it sold out



Oh oh! Thanks! ️ I managed to get 2. Is it any good? I had the same problems and ended up not getting some my favorites.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Don't know yet, wanted to try a recipe it is in. Have to another one next week for the monthly supply, so will see if I can get some then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

veecee said:


> Hi everyone, just found this forum and I'm new to vaping. My wife really hates smoking, but she's ok with vaping cos it doesn't stink. A few months back I had a puff on a friend's Twisp and really enjoyed it. I immediately got myself a joyetech aio. Now I'm keen to try out my own juice mixes, and I've already found a lot of information on here. Thx.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk



@veecee Wow welcome aboard the vape train!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @veecee 
Congrats on the vaping!
Wishing you well for your journey and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX

Good Day All

Okay so I'm new to ECIGSSA

I have joined seeing as i have purchased my first Vape deivce last week from Vape King and will be receiving it in this week.

I stopped smoking just over a year ago without much of a problem, but it has always been a bit of a struggle when i go out with friends who still smokes and this was the only times i had to watch myself

I then bought a Twisp to help me when going out, but i soon met some people who used Vapes.

I then decided i would try it myself seeing as i love the flavours i have tested.

So for the hardware i went and purchased a Vaporesso Revenger X mod kit with LG browns. I also purchase the Nitecore i4 battery Charger.

For flavour i have bought the following from Vape Wild:

Kickstart my Tart
Dragon Warrior
Lemon Sansation


So yes, this will be my start and im planning on going for SA brand e-juice going forward.

Any recommendations and tips would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

StaticX said:


> Good Day All
> 
> Okay so I'm new to ECIGSSA
> 
> I have joined seeing as i have purchased my first Vape deivce last week from Vape King and will be receiving it in this week.
> 
> I stopped smoking just over a year ago without much of a problem, but it has always been a bit of a struggle when i go out with friends who still smokes and this was the only times i had to watch myself
> 
> I then bought a Twisp to help me when going out, but i soon met some people who used Vapes.
> 
> I then decided i would try it myself seeing as i love the flavours i have tested.
> 
> So for the hardware i went and purchased a Vaporesso Revenger X mod kit with LG browns. I also purchase the Nitecore i4 battery Charger.
> 
> For flavour i have bought the following from Vape Wild:
> 
> Kickstart my Tart
> Dragon Warrior
> Lemon Sansation
> 
> 
> So yes, this will be my start and im planning on going for SA brand e-juice going forward.
> 
> Any recommendations and tips would be awesome.



@StaticX And a hearty welcome to a fellow Capetonian! I agree with you in that the flavours are really what makes vaping what it is. It's difficult to recommend flavours to someone as our tastes differ. You might want to follow the "What did you vape today" thread to see what other people are vaping. It takes a while to find out what your profile is i.e. whether you like the fruity ones, or dessert etc. I'm still conducting some serious research into my profile!! Enjoy! 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-vape-today.t1077/page-206

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StaticX

@Hooked thank you for the warm welcome.

I would like to test all sides for the flavour spectrum, but I'm sure that ill be mostly drawn to the dessert flavours.

I'm currently looking at some items available from Mr. Hardwicks because they sound amazing and the price is also not bad.

Ill definitely follow the "What did you Vape today" for some ideas, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

StaticX said:


> @Hooked thank you for the warm welcome.
> 
> I would like to test all sides for the flavour spectrum, but I'm sure that ill be mostly drawn to the dessert flavours.
> 
> I'm currently looking at some items available from Mr. Hardwicks because they sound amazing and the price is also not bad.
> 
> Ill definitely follow the "What did you Vape today" for some ideas, thanks


@StaticX Welcome to the community, and enjoy the experience. You will have a great experience while testing to find the right one to suit your taste, and many surprises may await you.


----------



## StaticX

@Room Fogger thank you for the warm welcome.

I can't wait to get my Vape and start my testing experience


----------



## Room Fogger

@StaticX The wait is the worst part, hope they get it to you soon, courier willing. Then the fun starts.


----------



## Eclipzct

StaticX said:


> Good Day All
> 
> Okay so I'm new to ECIGSSA
> 
> I have joined seeing as i have purchased my first Vape deivce last week from Vape King and will be receiving it in this week.
> 
> I stopped smoking just over a year ago without much of a problem, but it has always been a bit of a struggle when i go out with friends who still smokes and this was the only times i had to watch myself
> 
> I then bought a Twisp to help me when going out, but i soon met some people who used Vapes.
> 
> I then decided i would try it myself seeing as i love the flavours i have tested.
> 
> So for the hardware i went and purchased a Vaporesso Revenger X mod kit with LG browns. I also purchase the Nitecore i4 battery Charger.
> 
> For flavour i have bought the following from Vape Wild:
> 
> Kickstart my Tart
> Dragon Warrior
> Lemon Sansation
> 
> 
> So yes, this will be my start and im planning on going for SA brand e-juice going forward.
> 
> Any recommendations and tips would be awesome.



Oh wow! Congrads and welcome! I can literally almost copy and paste your text and use it for my own. Only deference is I stopped smoking because I started vaping... Although it wasn't why I started.  it just happened! also bought the vaporesso revenger kit. Loving it! With the bats and the charger in one go  

And if your end up being a regular vaper... then look into getting some coils...soon....You only get 2 in da box and I personally don't like the 4 coils GT8. Mine the gt4 lasted 2 weeks and now 1 week ...and is very hard to figure out when you need to change the coil when you are a new vaper. I unfortunately bought new liquids when my coil was going...so everything tasted burnt and urgh. Thought it was the liquid... Well it ended up it was both lol!

Also when you change the coil dont tighten the Damn thing too much. I had such a hard time getting my tank off... And Then an even harder time getting the coil separated from the upper drip trip. Geeesh! Get yourself a set of ceramic tweezers. They are king. And cheap. 

When you add liquid I was told to make sure the air vents are closed it could lead to leaking if open. 

When getting the new kit. Add liquid and let it soak into the cotton for a bit..or open it up and drop A bit of juice on the coil. I...um... Burnt out my coil burning it without juice. 

The juices tho are a tuff cookie to Crack.. You need to find out what you like. I had a few bad juices that almost made me think of stopping. ..
..almost.... Yeh I did try the juices after changing my coil...they were still bad! 

I like the fruity flavors and Def menthol like flavors. I tried a peanut butter one today during a vape meet and loved it! Bought a bottle... My poor credit card. 

The best way is to find a vape shop close by and try out a few flavors if they allow it. I'm still new to vaping I don't know if all shops do this.. But mine in ballito, wicked juice does..great guys ! And also go to vape meets where you can try out flavors people are vaping. And a great time to meet new people!

I have found The vaping community is one of the most open minded and friendly bunch of awesome people that are always willing to give you Advice. Esp. If you want to go into rebuildables. But in general they just awesome. 

Welcome again StaticX!
P.S: great band...by de by 

Almost forgot.. Look into getting another set of batteries.. I vape for about 4 hours maybe.. I think much less... And I'm talking chain vaping here... Yeah I love vaping....And I'm having to stick the charging cable into the revenger and then having to wait 30 min so that I can continue vaping. 

Hoping to get a set this week.  also don't use the charging function on the revenger to fully charge your bats.. I only use it when I want a little more charge to continue vaping. Def use the charger you got!️

Cheers!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StaticX

@Eclipzct

Thank you for the warm welcome.

Its always good to hear from another newbie to help with the small things you miss.

I bought the charger the day after i bought the Revenger-X seeing as i read a lot of reviews saying its not a good idea to charge via the mod itself.

For now ill have to run on the one set of batteries seeing as my credit card has taken a big dip for my new hobby as well as black friday Christmas shopping.

I do hope my coils last a bit longer than two weeks or i may have some down time vaping when its a long month lol.. . . 


Have you changed any settings on your mod? Or do you just smoke on the normal mode?

There are some Vape shops opening around my area so will def look into the testing if they will allow it.

. . Static-X will always stay my fav band 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

StaticX said:


> @Hooked thank you for the warm welcome.
> 
> I would like to test all sides for the flavour spectrum, but I'm sure that ill be mostly drawn to the dessert flavours.
> 
> I'm currently looking at some items available from Mr. Hardwicks because they sound amazing and the price is also not bad.
> 
> Ill definitely follow the "What did you Vape today" for some ideas, thanks



@StaticX Yes Mr Harwick's is good. Also have a look at https://alldayvapes.co.za/ Their flavours are very interesting! I love the Pavlova.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eclipzct

StaticX said:


> @Eclipzct
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome.
> 
> Its always good to hear from another newbie to help with the small things you miss.
> 
> I bought the charger the day after i bought the Revenger-X seeing as i read a lot of reviews saying its not a good idea to charge via the mod itself.
> 
> For now ill have to run on the one set of batteries seeing as my credit card has taken a big dip for my new hobby as well as black friday Christmas shopping.
> 
> I do hope my coils last a bit longer than two weeks or i may have some down time vaping when its a long month lol.. . .
> 
> 
> Have you changed any settings on your mod? Or do you just smoke on the normal mode?
> 
> There are some Vape shops opening around my area so will def look into the testing if they will allow it.
> 
> . . Static-X will always stay my fav band
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hey StaticX!

I just use the smart mode as it detects what coil you use.  still haven't gone into the whole ohms law thing..so I stick to the safest. ️

With the coils, you actually have 2 that come with the kit. So it should last you at least a month...And depends if you took like a duck to water like me and chain vape at night..then you are all good for maybe 3 weeks... On a coil... It all depends on how much you vape. You will start to get a feel on how long your coils will last with how much liquid you go thru. And coils are not expensive..you can buy a 3 pack for about R150.  

Or you can you tube it and check out cleaning your coils. Not nearly as good as getting a new one..but it could hold you until you can get new ones.️ 

Where abouts are you on CT? I lived in Somerset West before moving to durban about a year ago. Will be down/ up during Xmas. 

I tried to find shops in CT and the only ones so far are in Milnerton..Goodwood....Tygervalley... And a kiosk in Somerset. And I think in central CT. Got told that the CT market is too saturated?! Where are all these people? 

Would love to go to a vape shop with a coffee shop and chill for a bit and meet new people... 

Oh and we must chat about music if you like ...pm me so we can keep this thread clean!

And for desserts..if you like Lemon meringue...then Def try dinner lady lemon tart! There is a sa version I tried today but Damn...I forgot the name.  
Will try to get the name..might be cheaper than international version. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

StaticX said:


> Good Day All
> 
> Okay so I'm new to ECIGSSA
> 
> I have joined seeing as i have purchased my first Vape deivce last week from Vape King and will be receiving it in this week.
> 
> I stopped smoking just over a year ago without much of a problem, but it has always been a bit of a struggle when i go out with friends who still smokes and this was the only times i had to watch myself
> 
> I then bought a Twisp to help me when going out, but i soon met some people who used Vapes.
> 
> I then decided i would try it myself seeing as i love the flavours i have tested.
> 
> So for the hardware i went and purchased a Vaporesso Revenger X mod kit with LG browns. I also purchase the Nitecore i4 battery Charger.
> 
> For flavour i have bought the following from Vape Wild:
> 
> Kickstart my Tart
> Dragon Warrior
> Lemon Sansation
> 
> 
> So yes, this will be my start and im planning on going for SA brand e-juice going forward.
> 
> Any recommendations and tips would be awesome.


Welcome @StaticX !

Fantastic to hear that you're managing to hold off the cigs! It does get easier and easier I promise! My best friend still smokes, and he gets so nervous around me that I might steal his smoke or something when I'm around him. Little does he know I have *NO* inclination to do so!

Might I recommend you have a look at alldayvapes.co.za to start off with? They do good juices at a very reasonable price. That way you can narrow down what flavour profiles you like without hurting your wallet too much!

Always great to have another metalhead on here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @StaticX


----------



## StaticX

@Eclipzct - I'm based in Brackenfell, I joined the Vape Nation Cape Town on Facebook and it seems there are a lot of local shops that opened in Cape Town. There is also new Vape shop opening in Tyger Valley Mall so ill check it out once opened 

I Will be spending most of my holidays in Hermanus with my Family there but if I'm in CPT and you are in town let me know and we can meet up.

@Stosta - Thank you for the welcome. I have had a look at their online store and some of the flavours sound great, i will most def get some stock from them. oh and there is nothing better than some quilty metal music

@Willyza - Thank you for the welcome

Side Note - it seems i will be receiving the parcel for my Vape today . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

StaticX said:


> @Eclipzct - I'm based in Brackenfell, I joined the Vape Nation Cape Town on Facebook and it seems there are a lot of local shops that opened in Cape Town. There is also new Vape shop opening in Tyger Valley Mall so ill check it out once opened
> 
> I Will be spending most of my holidays in Hermanus with my Family there but if I'm in CPT and you are in town let me know and we can meet up.
> 
> @Stosta - Thank you for the welcome. I have had a look at their online store and some of the flavours sound great, i will most def get some stock from them. oh and there is nothing better than some quilty metal music
> 
> @Willyza - Thank you for the welcome
> 
> Side Note - it seems i will be receiving the parcel for my Vape today . . .



Awesome!

We expect to see a pic of what you get in this thread...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/

It helps us all save money by receiving mail vicariously  But actually I suspect this thread has been responsible for a lot of spent money!


----------



## StaticX

It has arrived . . . .






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

StaticX said:


> It has arrived . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Much happy vaping @StaticX , now the journey can really begin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

StaticX said:


> It has arrived . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Fantastic!!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## veecee

Thx for the warm welcome guys!

Hey staticx, I've been eyeing out that revenger x mod all day, pondering whether to bite the bullet and just get it. Would love to hear your opinions but I'm also going to watch and read some reviews first.

My problem is my eGo AIO seems to be burning through coils too fast. The two that came with the kit (0.6ohm) lasted about 6 weeks. Just bought a 5 pack of 0.5ohm coils (much better clouds, but I now burn through juice like it's noones business) a week ago, and I'm already on the second one, which started tasting burnt today. 

So I'm considering upgrading. Any advise welcome!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX

veecee said:


> Thx for the warm welcome guys!
> 
> Hey staticx, I've been eyeing out that revenger x mod all day, pondering whether to bite the bullet and just get it. Would love to hear your opinions but I'm also going to watch and read some reviews first.
> 
> My problem is my eGo AIO seems to be burning through coils too fast. The two that came with the kit (0.6ohm) lasted about 6 weeks. Just bought a 5 pack of 0.5ohm coils (much better clouds, but I now burn through juice like it's noones business) a week ago, and I'm already on the second one, which started tasting burnt today.
> 
> So I'm considering upgrading. Any advise welcome!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk


@veecee the Revenger-X is def a very nice vape to use, this bearing in mind that i have not had any other experience with vaping besides the occasional hit on a friends Vape (i dont even know what mods they have)

Eclipzct would have a bit more knowledge to pass on regarding the mod seeing as he himself is also using the Revenger. You will se he also mentioned some stuff regarding the coils

My experience so far:

I get awesome flavour out of my Vape Wild e-juice and i am currently working between 60W-80w on the GT8.

I do not know yet how much e-juice i will use in a week, but it seems to me it will be a lot haha, only did +- 100 hits yesterday and my battery did not last very long.

The only issue i have had so far was my revenger did not want to unlock last night. I had to do a battery pull

I'm going to look at only buying 100/120ml bottle flavours from now on (when available)

Side note - i have already started looking into RDTA units, just need to do some research the next 2 or 3 months



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> Welcome @StaticX !
> 
> Fantastic to hear that you're managing to hold off the cigs! It does get easier and easier I promise! My best friend still smokes, and he gets so nervous around me that I might steal his smoke or something when I'm around him. Little does he know I have *NO* inclination to do so!
> 
> Might I recommend you have a look at alldayvapes.co.za to start off with? They do good juices at a very reasonable price. That way you can narrow down what flavour profiles you like without hurting your wallet too much!
> 
> Always great to have another metalhead on here!



I agree with @Stosta about All Day Vapes. Good flavours, good prices. Furthermore, if you join the Juice Club (which only means that you must write a review of the juice on their website) you get a discount. In addition, what is unique to them is that there basic price is for zero nic. You decide what strenth nic you want and they charge an extra R1.50 per mg nic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eclipzct

StaticX said:


> @veecee the Revenger-X is def a very nice vape to use, this bearing in mind that i have not had any other experience with vaping besides the occasional hit on a friends Vape (i dont even know what mods they have)
> 
> Eclipzct would have a bit more knowledge to pass on regarding the mod seeing as he himself is also using the Revenger. You will se he also mentioned some stuff regarding the coils
> 
> My experience so far:
> 
> I get awesome flavour out of my Vape Wild e-juice and i am currently working between 60W-80w on the GT8.
> 
> I do not know yet how much e-juice i will use in a week, but it seems to me it will be a lot haha, only did +- 100 hits yesterday and my battery did not last very long.
> 
> The only issue i have had so far was my revenger did not want to unlock last night. I had to do a battery pull
> 
> I'm going to look at only buying 100/120ml bottle flavours from now on (when available)
> 
> Side note - i have already started looking into RDTA units, just need to do some research the next 2 or 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Same same! On the juices and the rtda! Copy and paste...!

Oh and I'm a she not a he.  

@veecee this mod is pretty awesome! No problems so far. I am going thu coils pretty regularly as I'm a chain vaper at night. Was 2 weeks now 1 week... It also goes hand in hand with the amount of juice I go thru... As my previous post to @StaticX. batteries don't last, but I think that is with most mods. Just give me a shout if you have anything specific to ask.️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StaticX

Eclipzct said:


> Same same! On the juices and the rtda! Copy and paste...!
> 
> Oh and I'm a she not a he.
> 
> @veecee this mod is pretty awesome! No problems so far. I am going thu coils pretty regularly as I'm a chain vaper at night. Was 2 weeks now 1 week... It also goes hand in hand with the amount of juice I go thru... As my previous post to @StaticX. batteries don't last, but I think that is with most mods. Just give me a shout if you have anything specific to ask.️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Eclipzct so sorry about that. . . Me and assuming everyone on a forum is male lol

I got my i4 charger today. Bats on charge cant wait to get back to vaping

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

StaticX said:


> @Eclipzct so sorry about that. . . Me and assuming everyone on a forum is male lol
> 
> I got my i4 charger today. Bats on charge cant wait to get back to vaping
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hahahahaha i have the same thing happen to me a lot and i used to do a lot of online gaming many years ago. Guys often assume I'm male when I'm actually a she. Dont worry, seeing i always laugh it off and move on.

6 weeks for a coil change is pretty good - i have to replace mine twice a month, i get lucky if its once a month bec i vape sweet stuff but my iJust S burns through a lot of juice, which is why i am diying my own juice... I'm using 0.3 ohm notch coils that i build myself as well.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX

Hi all

Prob not the right place for this post, but im having a bit of an issue.

I changed my juice this afternoon and now my coil tastes burnt. I cant see any discoloration on the wick

I added my previous flavour again but it still tastes burnt, any advice?








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asterix

Hi (again!) I think I need to re-introduce myself, as I have been a useless forum member, having only posted about 3 times, and that was over a year ago! The reason: I couldn’t or rather wouldn’t let go of cigarettes, and did not put enough effort into vaping. 

So, what’s changed? I had to have an operation on c6/c7 vertebra last week, and on packing for the hospital,decided to dust off my old Istick Nano, fill the Tank with some (now very steeped) vm4 and chucked it into the bag along with a couple of boxes of Pallmall. Long story short, when the lovely ICU staff dragged me back into consciousness last Wednesday, I was too drugged up on morphine to even think about smoking! 24 hours later, I was booted out of ICU and given relative freedom in general ward. Now that I was off the good drugs and getting bored, I started craving a cigarette. Instead of taking the Pallmall for a walk, I decided to give the istick another chance. It suddenly seemed satisfying!! Definitely not how I remembered from a year ago! The 6mg nic juice was having the same calming effect that a stinky would! I can only guess that in my enforced semi comatose state, I had reduced my dependencies on the other addictive rubbish in cigarettes. 

So here I am, day six without having had a cigarette, and I now know that vaping can satisfy me and replace the stinkie dependency! I will not relapse!!

Now, before I sign off, I need advice please...... my eleaf 40w Nano is dying (due to the past years neglect, I’m sure). What are your suggestions as a replacement? I’m using both a Vaporesso estoc and a Mello tank with the euc ceramic coils. They seems to give a nice flavor, and don’t leak. Running them at near to max 40w. I don’t have a lot of spare cash lying about to get a big fancy new mod, so I will most probably have to look at second hand. Your advice, and patience in reading above ramblings, is appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Asterix said:


> Hi (again!) I think I need to re-introduce myself, as I have been a useless forum member, having only posted about 3 times, and that was over a year ago! The reason: I couldn’t or rather wouldn’t let go of cigarettes, and did not put enough effort into vaping.
> 
> So, what’s changed? I had to have an operation on c6/c7 vertebra last week, and on packing for the hospital,decided to dust off my old Istick Nano, fill the Tank with some (now very steeped) vm4 and chucked it into the bag along with a couple of boxes of Pallmall. Long story short, when the lovely ICU staff dragged me back into consciousness last Wednesday, I was too drugged up on morphine to even think about smoking! 24 hours later, I was booted out of ICU and given relative freedom in general ward. Now that I was off the good drugs and getting bored, I started craving a cigarette. Instead of taking the Pallmall for a walk, I decided to give the istick another chance. It suddenly seemed satisfying!! Definitely not how I remembered from a year ago! The 6mg nic juice was having the same calming effect that a stinky would! I can only guess that in my enforced semi comatose state, I had reduced my dependencies on the other addictive rubbish in cigarettes.
> 
> So here I am, day six without having had a cigarette, and I now know that vaping can satisfy me and replace the stinkie dependency! I will not relapse!!
> 
> Now, before I sign off, I need advice please...... my eleaf 40w Nano is dying (due to the past years neglect, I’m sure). What are your suggestions as a replacement? I’m using both a Vaporesso estoc and a Mello tank with the euc ceramic coils. They seems to give a nice flavor, and don’t leak. Running them at near to max 40w. I don’t have a lot of spare cash lying about to get a big fancy new mod, so I will most probably have to look at second hand. Your advice, and patience in reading above ramblings, is appreciated.



Welcome back @Asterix. Just shows you that all things happen for a reason. That juice must be in the "Special reserve" category by now. LOL.

Regarding the device inquiry, have a look here. There are also many similar threads but this one tries to combine all the information collected in an up to date location.

Welcome once again and best of luck with the conversion. Keep us posted please.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

StaticX said:


> Hi all
> 
> Prob not the right place for this post, but im having a bit of an issue.
> 
> I changed my juice this afternoon and now my coil tastes burnt. I cant see any discoloration on the wick
> 
> I added my previous flavour again but it still tastes burnt, any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi @StaticX 
Not easy to see but if the coil tastes burnt it usually means that somewhere inside something is wrong. Maybe not visible from the outside. Probably the best thing is to change the coil

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Good morning @Asterix , welcome back to the forum and congratulations with the achievement, keep it up, your mindset is now in the right place, so sit back and enjoy the vaping journey. There are a lot of good devices out there, imho look for something that takes a separate battery, you can keep a spare so you won't run out of steam, and to suit your individual style. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Asterix said:


> Hi (again!) I think I need to re-introduce myself, as I have been a useless forum member, having only posted about 3 times, and that was over a year ago! The reason: I couldn’t or rather wouldn’t let go of cigarettes, and did not put enough effort into vaping.
> 
> So, what’s changed? I had to have an operation on c6/c7 vertebra last week, and on packing for the hospital,decided to dust off my old Istick Nano, fill the Tank with some (now very steeped) vm4 and chucked it into the bag along with a couple of boxes of Pallmall. Long story short, when the lovely ICU staff dragged me back into consciousness last Wednesday, I was too drugged up on morphine to even think about smoking! 24 hours later, I was booted out of ICU and given relative freedom in general ward. Now that I was off the good drugs and getting bored, I started craving a cigarette. Instead of taking the Pallmall for a walk, I decided to give the istick another chance. It suddenly seemed satisfying!! Definitely not how I remembered from a year ago! The 6mg nic juice was having the same calming effect that a stinky would! I can only guess that in my enforced semi comatose state, I had reduced my dependencies on the other addictive rubbish in cigarettes.
> 
> So here I am, day six without having had a cigarette, and I now know that vaping can satisfy me and replace the stinkie dependency! I will not relapse!!
> 
> Now, before I sign off, I need advice please...... my eleaf 40w Nano is dying (due to the past years neglect, I’m sure). What are your suggestions as a replacement? I’m using both a Vaporesso estoc and a Mello tank with the euc ceramic coils. They seems to give a nice flavor, and don’t leak. Running them at near to max 40w. I don’t have a lot of spare cash lying about to get a big fancy new mod, so I will most probably have to look at second hand. Your advice, and patience in reading above ramblings, is appreciated.



Welcome back @Asterix 

A big congrats on your restart of vaping and the 6 days stinky free. Keep going. You are doing a great thing!
My mom also stopped stinkies completely after an operation. Am so proud of her.

Perhaps look at a Pico. Its a reliable solid performer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

StaticX said:


> @veecee the Revenger-X is def a very nice vape to use, this bearing in mind that i have not had any other experience with vaping besides the occasional hit on a friends Vape (i dont even know what mods they have)
> 
> Eclipzct would have a bit more knowledge to pass on regarding the mod seeing as he himself is also using the Revenger. You will se he also mentioned some stuff regarding the coils
> 
> My experience so far:
> 
> I get awesome flavour out of my Vape Wild e-juice and i am currently working between 60W-80w on the GT8.
> 
> I do not know yet how much e-juice i will use in a week, but it seems to me it will be a lot haha, only did +- 100 hits yesterday and my battery did not last very long.
> 
> The only issue i have had so far was my revenger did not want to unlock last night. I had to do a battery pull
> 
> I'm going to look at only buying 100/120ml bottle flavours from now on (when available)
> 
> Side note - i have already started looking into RDTA units, just need to do some research the next 2 or 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@StaticX Just a word of advice if you're going to buy 100ml bottles: don't take a chance with a juice that you haven't tried yet. The flavours/descriptions sound amazing, but I have MANY that have been put into my "HORRIBLE - CAN'T VAPE" box! Fortunately they were all 30ml, but still, it's such a waste of money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX

Hooked said:


> @StaticX Just a word of advice if you're going to buy 100ml bottles: don't take a chance with a juice that you haven't tried yet. The flavours/descriptions sound amazing, but I have MANY that have been put into my "HORRIBLE - CAN'T VAPE" box! Fortunately they were all 30ml, but still, it's such a waste of money.


@Hooked i will def not buy 100ml if not tested seeing as i used a flavour yesterday i could not handle.

I also have another issue, im using the Revenger-X and a friend has the standard revenger, but when using the name flavour his tastes much better. I already replace the coil last night and im still getting the strange taste. . . Maybe its just me haha


Anyways besides that, the unit has again given me the problem where it does not want to unlock or even turn off. . . . Getting a bit worried

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Bennett

Hey everyone. Name's Michael. I have been vaping now for 1 year and 5 months now. I started vaping to try quit cigarettes and have not had a cigarette since. I started with those pen like vapes and have moved on to a box mod, Smok Alien 220W, but that started saying OHM Too Low. Really got me frustrated especially when reading on the internet that it has happened to so many people and that it really can't be fixed. So took my frustrated self to a vape shop and bought a new mod starter kit. I bought the Vaporesso Revenger X kit. Awesome little machine. We take a guess at what has happened already. Yes that's right, not even had it for 24 hours yet and it gives me an error already. It says "Short Atomizer". So I will be going back to that shop today. Wish me luck. Cheers guys.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Michael Bennett said:


> Hey everyone. Name's Michael. I have been vaping now for 1 year and 5 months now. I started vaping to try quit cigarettes and have not had a cigarette since. I started with those pen like vapes and have moved on to a box mod, Smok Alien 220W, but that started saying OHM Too Low. Really got me frustrated especially when reading on the internet that it has happened to so many people and that it really can't be fixed. So took my frustrated self to a vape shop and bought a new mod starter kit. I bought the Vaporesso Revenger X kit. Awesome little machine. We take a guess at what has happened already. Yes that's right, not even had it for 24 hours yet and it gives me an error already. It says "Short Atomizer". So I will be going back to that shop today. Wish me luck. Cheers guys.
> View attachment 114787


Hi Michael and welcome to the forum!

My BIL had the same problem with his SMOK tank, and got told the same thing, he had to buy a new atty too!

I've had that issue before to, so maybe just check that your coil is firmly in place inside the tank, and then that the tank is firmly in place on the mod, it wouldn't hurt to wipe down the bottom of the tank and the top of the mod (where they connect, the 510 connection). Sometimes these things can be a bit loose or juice gets in there that cause it to read like that. But if you've been vaping for a year and a half I think it's safe to assume that you've tried this all!

Hope you come right soon, it sucks when you just want a good vape and you run into problems!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael Bennett

Hey Stosta. Thanks for the reply. Yes I tried everything I possibly could apart from taking the whole thing apart and seeing what was wrong but didn't feel like trying that and messing it up even more. I will be going back to the shop today to see about the new mod I just bought. Not even 24 hours since I bought it that it started giving me hassles. But we will see what they say. Hopefully they can fix it, replace it or give me a refund. Will keep you posted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Michael Bennett said:


> Hey Stosta. Thanks for the reply. Yes I tried everything I possibly could apart from taking the whole thing apart and seeing what was wrong but didn't feel like trying that and messing it up even more. I will be going back to the shop today to see about the new mod I just bought. Not even 24 hours since I bought it that it started giving me hassles. But we will see what they say. Hopefully they can fix it, replace it or give me a refund. Will keep you posted.


I think if you got it from any of the good vendors (and you obviously haven't abused it) then they will sort you out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Bennett

I think it might be the atty itself. I now have the atty that I used on the Smok Alien on it now and it is working like a charm. Just gets extremely hot though.


----------



## daniel craig

Michael Bennett said:


> I think it might be the atty itself. I now have the atty that I used on the Smok Alien on it now and it is working like a charm. Just gets extremely hot though.


Lower your wattage and it will be much cooler.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

hi all just call me moerse rooikat my gt on xbox
i need help and lots of it a real noob in vaping here is my short story
in oder to get the wife of sig. i got her and me a vape she smokes a pak a day i more 1 a month.
we got the ijust s to start of with and i am all for diy so i diy my juice . well want to trying to.
the problem i am having is i cant taste the flavoring not at 5% nor at 10% mix 
here is one i mix tel me what am i doing wrong plz

strabery 10mil vg 60%
Strawberry concentrate (cap)1mil
pg 3mil
vg 6mil
no nic this is just a test 
and 
irish gream vanilla 40mil
Irish Cream (Cap) 4.7mil
vanilla bean ice gream cancentrate (tfa) 4.7mil
pg 5.8mil
vg 20mil
nic 6.6mil
6% nic 
so who can help me i want to taste the flavoring not ques is it there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari

veecee said:


> Thx for the warm welcome guys!
> 
> Hey staticx, I've been eyeing out that revenger x mod all day, pondering whether to bite the bullet and just get it. Would love to hear your opinions but I'm also going to watch and read some reviews first.
> 
> My problem is my eGo AIO seems to be burning through coils too fast. The two that came with the kit (0.6ohm) lasted about 6 weeks. Just bought a 5 pack of 0.5ohm coils (much better clouds, but I now burn through juice like it's noones business) a week ago, and I'm already on the second one, which started tasting burnt today.
> 
> So I'm considering upgrading. Any advise welcome!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk



Hi Veecee,
The 0.5Ω is a better coil. It also has more airflow, and as a result, they increased the wicking. They are going to use more juice - but you're going to get better clouds and flavour. Just note, that sometimes it's the liquid that causes a coil to "burn-out" faster. If it has additives that cause sticky, burn't sugar like deposits on your coil, it's going to prevent you getting clean flavour and you're going to perceive that as a worn-out coil. This generally discolors your wick and you know it's happening when you put fresh liquid in your tank and it immediately darkens as it comes into contact with your atomizer head.


----------



## veecee

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi Veecee,
> The 0.5Ω is a better coil. It also has more airflow, and as a result, they increased the wicking. They are going to use more juice - but you're going to get better clouds and flavour. Just note, that sometimes it's the liquid that causes a coil to "burn-out" faster. If it has additives that cause sticky, burn't sugar like deposits on your coil, it's going to prevent you getting clean flavour and you're going to perceive that as a worn-out coil. This generally discolors your wick and you know it's happening when you put fresh liquid in your tank and it immediately darkens as it comes into contact with your atomizer head.


Thx Mic. Ive noticed exactly that. Currently switching between lemon ice tea, and jellybean crush. The jellybean is very very sweet, and I noticed that it seems to "burn" the coil more than the other liquid. 

Also, its not every hit that tastes burnt, but it does get progressively worse. So I imagine ill be putting in a new coil very soon. 

My first flavour was a mint type. Not sweet at all, coil lasted at least twice as long. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi all just call me moerse rooikat my gt on xbox
> i need help and lots of it a real noob in vaping here is my short story
> in oder to get the wife of sig. i got her and me a vape she smokes a pak a day i more 1 a month.
> we got the ijust s to start of with and i am all for diy so i diy my juice . well want to trying to.
> the problem i am having is i cant taste the flavoring not at 5% nor at 10% mix
> here is one i mix tel me what am i doing wrong plz
> 
> strabery 10mil vg 60%
> Strawberry concentrate (cap)1mil
> pg 3mil
> vg 6mil
> no nic this is just a test
> and
> irish gream vanilla 40mil
> Irish Cream (Cap) 4.7mil
> vanilla bean ice gream cancentrate (tfa) 4.7mil
> pg 5.8mil
> vg 20mil
> nic 6.6mil
> 6% nic
> so who can help me i want to taste the flavoring not ques is it there


Hi @Moerse Rooikat. Welcome to the forum.

In terms of your question, i see you are mixing at 10% plus on cap, that msy be a bit high. More is not always better and can actually mute flavor. Try half those levels next time.

You ate in the right place for diy advice though and i would recomend younpost your request in one of the diy sub forums.

Please keep us posted on your progress.

Best regards


----------



## Andre

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi all just call me moerse rooikat my gt on xbox
> i need help and lots of it a real noob in vaping here is my short story
> in oder to get the wife of sig. i got her and me a vape she smokes a pak a day i more 1 a month.
> we got the ijust s to start of with and i am all for diy so i diy my juice . well want to trying to.
> the problem i am having is i cant taste the flavoring not at 5% nor at 10% mix
> here is one i mix tel me what am i doing wrong plz
> 
> strabery 10mil vg 60%
> Strawberry concentrate (cap)1mil
> pg 3mil
> vg 6mil
> no nic this is just a test
> and
> irish gream vanilla 40mil
> Irish Cream (Cap) 4.7mil
> vanilla bean ice gream cancentrate (tfa) 4.7mil
> pg 5.8mil
> vg 20mil
> nic 6.6mil
> 6% nic
> so who can help me i want to taste the flavoring not ques is it there


Most welcome to the forum @Moerse Rooikat. You would be much better off following an established recipe. Check out this forum. In there is this thread on 1 and 2 flavour recipes. Do shout if you have any questions.
Happy vaping.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

i like things simple. so i want a 1


Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Moerse Rooikat. You would be much better off following an established recipe. Check out this forum. In there is this thread on 1 and 2 flavour recipes. Do shout if you have any questions.
> Happy vaping.


i am more simple man like to have 1 flavour but it is like 1 don't pop as good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Koosroos

Hello all. 

I have been vaping(used a tube mech mod with a goon) for just over 2 years and recently went back onto the stinkies. I occasionally still vape but I am here to see what other vapers have done in similar situations to get back on to vaping. Once i have found my solution and back on the vape ill probably leave the forum the online community is not for me as other forum members might be offended by my real life view. We have a "moerse" problem in the world today, people hide and live in online communities to hide and not have to pay attention to their own little world that is in chaos. And I don't have it greased either but i am doing the best I can without other opinions and ways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Koosroos said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have been vaping(used a tube mech mod with a goon) for just over 2 years and recently went back onto the stinkies. I occasionally still vape but I am here to see what other vapers have done in similar situations to get back on to vaping. Once i have found my solution and back on the vape ill probably leave the forum the online community is not for me as other forum members might be offended by my real life view. We have a "moerse" problem in the world today, people hide and live in online communities to hide and not have to pay attention to their own little world that is in chaos. And I don't have it greased either but i am doing the best I can without other opinions and ways.


Hahaha! Well that certainly is a unique way to introduce yourself to an online community! 

One of the best parts of this forum is that we regularly hold meets and events where we get to meet the people behind the names on here. So you get to make friends and build relationships with people from all over the country (and a few international guys) and eventually you run into them! Regardless, welcome to the forum and hope you can find what you're looking for on here!

I suppose the trick here would be to find out what it was that attracted you back to the cigarettes even though you had been vaping for so long. The taste? The convenience? Or were you just not getting what you wanted out of your setup anymore?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Koosroos

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! Well that certainly is a unique way to introduce yourself to an online community!
> 
> One of the best parts of this forum is that we regularly hold meets and events where we get to meet the people behind the names on here. So you get to make friends and build relationships with people from all over the country (and a few international guys) and eventually you run into them! Regardless, welcome to the forum and hope you can find what you're looking for on here!
> 
> I suppose the trick here would be to find out what it was that attracted you back to the cigarettes even though you had been vaping for so long. The taste? The convenience? Or were you just not getting what you wanted out of your setup anymore?



Dankie vir die vinninge welkom boodskap. 

Now ill do the rest in the best possible english I can. I started vaping to get off the cigars and stinkies, and it worked well for 2 years - loved the flavors more than the vapor. Then all of a sudden the nicotine hit did not seem to affect me anymore. I started with 12mg nic juices and tried to go lower to 6mg but it just didnt satisfy my heavy hit, "as my plan was to get off it didnt seem to work". Before i went to the doctor i did go back to 12mg nic juices - still didnt hit me as hard as i wanted. Then about 3 months ago the doctor said i should stop vaping as it posses a popcorn lung(WTF) effect on me. I didnt really pay attention to this but decided to get back on to cigars as it would satisfy the heavy hit i got from cigars.


----------



## Andre

Koosroos said:


> Dankie vir die vinninge welkom boodskap.
> 
> Now ill do the rest in the best possible english I can. I started vaping to get off the cigars and stinkies, and it worked well for 2 years - loved the flavors more than the vapor. Then all of a sudden the nicotine hit did not seem to affect me anymore. I started with 12mg nic juices and tried to go lower to 6mg but it just didnt satisfy my heavy hit, "as my plan was to get off it didnt seem to work". Before i went to the doctor i did go back to 12mg nic juices - still didnt hit me as hard as i wanted. Then about 3 months ago the doctor said i should stop vaping as it posses a popcorn lung(WTF) effect on me. I didnt really pay attention to this but decided to get back on to cigars as it would satisfy the heavy hit i got from cigars.


You can go about it two ways.

MTL (mouth to lung) with very high nicotine (maybe18 mg for you). Best throat hit. Good flavour, far less vapour and your juice lasts longer. Any regulated mod will do. Atty maybe the Siren2. 
DTL (direct to lung). Sounds like this might be you. Here you have lots of clouds, heavy juice consumption, flavour arguably less. Generally better uptake of nicotine - so lower nic (maybe 12 mg to start off with in your case). Not much of a throat hit. I would recommend a regulated mod so you can find your best power position. Many atomizers to choose from for this option.
Shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Koosroos said:


> Dankie vir die vinninge welkom boodskap.
> 
> Now ill do the rest in the best possible english I can. I started vaping to get off the cigars and stinkies, and it worked well for 2 years - loved the flavors more than the vapor. Then all of a sudden the nicotine hit did not seem to affect me anymore. I started with 12mg nic juices and tried to go lower to 6mg but it just didnt satisfy my heavy hit, "as my plan was to get off it didnt seem to work". Before i went to the doctor i did go back to 12mg nic juices - still didnt hit me as hard as i wanted. Then about 3 months ago the doctor said i should stop vaping as it posses a popcorn lung(WTF) effect on me. I didnt really pay attention to this but decided to get back on to cigars as it would satisfy the heavy hit i got from cigars.


Wow! I don't think there is a way to get a much bigger kick than a tube mech with 12mg juice! But maybe as @Andre suggested, you can try 18mg on an MTL device.

There are also ways to increasing a throat hit in juice by adding some stuff, I can't seem to find the thread though, I'll keep on looking.

But for now maybe you'll find this an interesting read, there are some good points spotted around this thread...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nicotine-craving-or-psychological-habit.t5513/#post-121025

PS - Your english is waaayyyy better than my afrikaans, I had to google "boodskap"!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Koosroos

Thanks to @Andre and @Stosta for the help. I have read the threads(and other) and it all makes sense to me as it could be more of a psychological thing than the nic for me. But i am going to hit the 12mg on the tube mech again and see what comes from it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Koosroos said:


> Thanks to @Andre and @Stosta for the help. I have read the threads(and other) and it all makes sense to me as it could be more of a psychological thing than the nic for me. But i am going to hit the 12mg on the tube mech again and see what comes from it.


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Hooked

StaticX said:


> @Hooked i will def not buy 100ml if not tested seeing as i used a flavour yesterday i could not handle.
> 
> I also have another issue, im using the Revenger-X and a friend has the standard revenger, but when using the name flavour his tastes much better. I already replace the coil last night and im still getting the strange taste. . . Maybe its just me haha
> 
> 
> Anyways besides that, the unit has again given me the problem where it does not want to unlock or even turn off. . . . Getting a bit worried
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


@StaticX I'm afraid I can't advise you as I've never used a Revenger. Why don't you start a new thread about it - I'm sure there are many peeps who have used both the Revenger-X and the standard Revenger, who could give advice or just comment. And as for the mechanical problems with yr device, perhaps take it back to wherever you bought it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Michael Bennett said:


> Hey everyone. Name's Michael. I have been vaping now for 1 year and 5 months now. I started vaping to try quit cigarettes and have not had a cigarette since. I started with those pen like vapes and have moved on to a box mod, Smok Alien 220W, but that started saying OHM Too Low. Really got me frustrated especially when reading on the internet that it has happened to so many people and that it really can't be fixed. So took my frustrated self to a vape shop and bought a new mod starter kit. I bought the Vaporesso Revenger X kit. Awesome little machine. We take a guess at what has happened already. Yes that's right, not even had it for 24 hours yet and it gives me an error already. It says "Short Atomizer". So I will be going back to that shop today. Wish me luck. Cheers guys.
> View attachment 114787



Welcome to the forum @Michael Bennett 
Congrats on the vaping and hope you get your issue resolved
Wishing you all the best from here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi all just call me moerse rooikat my gt on xbox
> i need help and lots of it a real noob in vaping here is my short story
> in oder to get the wife of sig. i got her and me a vape she smokes a pak a day i more 1 a month.
> we got the ijust s to start of with and i am all for diy so i diy my juice . well want to trying to.
> the problem i am having is i cant taste the flavoring not at 5% nor at 10% mix
> here is one i mix tel me what am i doing wrong plz
> 
> strabery 10mil vg 60%
> Strawberry concentrate (cap)1mil
> pg 3mil
> vg 6mil
> no nic this is just a test
> and
> irish gream vanilla 40mil
> Irish Cream (Cap) 4.7mil
> vanilla bean ice gream cancentrate (tfa) 4.7mil
> pg 5.8mil
> vg 20mil
> nic 6.6mil
> 6% nic
> so who can help me i want to taste the flavoring not ques is it there



Welcome to the forum @Moerse Rooikat 
Congrats on starting the vaping
I am not a DIYer but i sthink it may be quite a challenge to try stop smoking AND start DIYing at the same time. Maybe give one or two ready made juices a try too - to help with converting to vaping.
Lots of great recipes in the DIY threads so check them out in the relevant subforums (just scroll down on the homepage)

All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Koosroos said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have been vaping(used a tube mech mod with a goon) for just over 2 years and recently went back onto the stinkies. I occasionally still vape but I am here to see what other vapers have done in similar situations to get back on to vaping. Once i have found my solution and back on the vape ill probably leave the forum the online community is not for me as other forum members might be offended by my real life view. We have a "moerse" problem in the world today, people hide and live in online communities to hide and not have to pay attention to their own little world that is in chaos. And I don't have it greased either but i am doing the best I can without other opinions and ways.



Welcome to the forum @Koosroos

I hope you manage to get back on the vaping
From all the research I have read so far, vaping seems to be WAY less harmful than smoking combustibles. 

From what i understand, the risk of popcorn lung from vaping is very low. I think there are no recorded cases of it yet in over a decade. 

I am one of those people that needs quite a strong throat hit. So I am using 18mg in MTL mode as @Andre suggested above
And also around 9-12mg in restricted lung hit mode on other devices. But the throat hit on lung hits is a lot less. I dont think i would be satisfied without my high nic MTL in my daily rotation

All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Moerse Rooikat
> Congrats on starting the vaping
> I am not a DIYer but i sthink it may be quite a challenge to try stop smoking AND start DIYing at the same time. Maybe give one or two ready made juices a try too - to help with converting to vaping.
> Lots of great recipes in the DIY threads so check them out in the relevant subforums (just scroll down on the homepage)
> 
> All the best


thanks man yes nice recipes 
just got home from night shift i cant go to sleep , waiting for vape mail 10 or more concentrates on there way . hurry up courer guy need to mix 
all from black vape . got blown away with the starter pack
and busy stripping my old ijust s coils to diy then don't want to pay r40 a pop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Syd-meister

Hello Forum Members,

I have finally built the courage to be part of this wonderful forum. I have just been viewing peoples posts as a guest. I'm not really a noob when it comes to vaping. I started my journey 3 years ago and have been off the stinkies for a good 2 years now which is great. I began mixing my own juice 4 months ago seeing as the cost ratio between buying and diy works in my favour. I'm looking forward to sharing and checking other guys juice recipes, and sharing my own experiences.

I started off with a small iJoy, don't even remember the name hahahahaha. I've tried lots of gear in between as well. I'm currently vaping on the iJoy captain with the Vaperz cloud buddha z v3. I'm a big guy with huge lung capacity, therefore I love huge builds and chunks of cloud. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## StaticX

Hooked said:


> @StaticX I'm afraid I can't advise you as I've never used a Revenger. Why don't you start a new thread about it - I'm sure there are many peeps who have used both the Revenger-X and the standard Revenger, who could give advice or just comment. And as for the mechanical problems with yr device, perhaps take it back to wherever you bought it?


#Hooked

So i had to send my Revenger-X back to Vape King that cost me even $$ so this mod is just getting more expensive.

Currently using a Pico now 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Syd-meister said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> I have finally built the courage to be part of this wonderful forum. I have just been viewing peoples posts as a guest. I'm not really a noob when it comes to vaping. I started my journey 3 years ago and have been off the stinkies for a good 2 years now which is great. I began mixing my own juice 4 months ago seeing as the cost ratio between buying and diy works in my favour. I'm looking forward to sharing and checking other guys juice recipes, and sharing my own experiences.
> 
> I started off with a small iJoy, don't even remember the name hahahahaha. I've tried lots of gear in between as well. I'm currently vaping on the iJoy captain with the Vaperz cloud buddha z v3. I'm a big guy with huge lung capacity, therefore I love huge builds and chunks of cloud.
> 
> Thanks.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Looking forward to your contributions, especially on the DIY side. Happy vaping.


----------



## Silver

Syd-meister said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> I have finally built the courage to be part of this wonderful forum. I have just been viewing peoples posts as a guest. I'm not really a noob when it comes to vaping. I started my journey 3 years ago and have been off the stinkies for a good 2 years now which is great. I began mixing my own juice 4 months ago seeing as the cost ratio between buying and diy works in my favour. I'm looking forward to sharing and checking other guys juice recipes, and sharing my own experiences.
> 
> I started off with a small iJoy, don't even remember the name hahahahaha. I've tried lots of gear in between as well. I'm currently vaping on the iJoy captain with the Vaperz cloud buddha z v3. I'm a big guy with huge lung capacity, therefore I love huge builds and chunks of cloud.
> 
> Thanks.



Welcome to the forum @Syd-meister 
Congrats on the vaping.
Loads of experienced helpful vapers and DIY experts here - so enjoy it.
All the best


----------



## Hooked

Syd-meister said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> I have finally built the courage to be part of this wonderful forum. I have just been viewing peoples posts as a guest. I'm not really a noob when it comes to vaping. I started my journey 3 years ago and have been off the stinkies for a good 2 years now which is great. I began mixing my own juice 4 months ago seeing as the cost ratio between buying and diy works in my favour. I'm looking forward to sharing and checking other guys juice recipes, and sharing my own experiences.
> 
> I started off with a small iJoy, don't even remember the name hahahahaha. I've tried lots of gear in between as well. I'm currently vaping on the iJoy captain with the Vaperz cloud buddha z v3. I'm a big guy with huge lung capacity, therefore I love huge builds and chunks of cloud.
> 
> Thanks.



@Syd-meister So glad that you joined instead of watching from the sidelines! You might want to change the words "Noob vaper" under your name, since you are definitely not a noob! You can change it to anything that you like.


----------



## Hooked

StaticX said:


> #Hooked
> 
> So i had to send my Revenger-X back to Vape King that cost me even $$ so this mod is just getting more expensive.
> 
> Currently using a Pico now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@StaticX so sorry about all your troubles!


----------



## DreadZero

Hi, Jason here. New to the Ecigs forum. Looking forward to the good deals. Already found one, and its already being shipped.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

DreadZero said:


> Hi, Jason here. New to the Ecigs forum. Looking forward to the good deals. Already found one, and its already being shipped.


Most welcome to the forum @DreadZero. Glad you found a good deal. Happy vaping.


----------



## jm10

DreadZero said:


> Hi, Jason here. New to the Ecigs forum. Looking forward to the good deals. Already found one, and its already being shipped.



Welcome to the family man, hope you enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

DreadZero said:


> Hi, Jason here. New to the Ecigs forum. Looking forward to the good deals. Already found one, and its already being shipped.



Welcome to the forum @DreadZero 
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Roach100

Hello everyone my name is William, I started vaping about 5 months ago when I was looking to quit smoking cigarettes. I started off with a Smok Osub mini 40w vape, and can proudly say that I haven't touched a cigarette ever since I started using this small device. 

The idea was to just simply quit cigarette and quit vaping as well as soon as possible. But I'm afraid I'm now addicted to vaping. 

I'm looking to upgrade to bigger and better mods and even want to try my hand at building my own coils, RDA's. I recently acquired a used vaporesso tarot Vtc 200w which was in a very depressing state but works just fine, it was a bargain buy at R400. Also came with a pair of rusted batteries(in working order though) and a couple of Smok tanks, v8 and q2 baby beast( they leak very badly.

I came accross this site whilst looking for online bargains on used vapes, I really enjoyed reading the comments here and also saw a few bargains, not to mention the level of respect and warmth and kindness that everyone displays on here. So I finally decided to sign up last night.

I'm looking to build on my vaporesso tarot, for starters a good pair of batteries and a battery charger, a good RDA or RTA.

Do you think my start up Mod the Vapo tarot VTC 200w is a good mod that will fit in nicely with my plans for RDA's?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Roach100
Congrats on quitting the stinkies! That is a marvellous achievement! Keep it up, you are doing great.

As for the gear, my only advice is be careful with those rusted batteries. Using old / damaged batteries is not a good idea. I would say get yourself a set of new good batteries right away. Dont see any problems with the mod and it should allow you ample room to try out different RDAs. Lots of coil building help and tips on here.

Feel free to ask questions as you go and all the best from here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Roach100 said:


> Hello everyone my name is William, I started vaping about 5 months ago when I was looking to quit smoking cigarettes. I started off with a Smok Osub mini 40w vape, and can proudly say that I haven't touched a cigarette ever since I started using this small device.
> 
> The idea was to just simply quit cigarette and quit vaping as well as soon as possible. But I'm afraid I'm now addicted to vaping.
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade to bigger and better mods and even want to try my hand at building my own coils, RDA's. I recently acquired a used vaporesso tarot Vtc 200w which was in a very depressing state but works just fine, it was a bargain buy at R400. Also came with a pair of rusted batteries(in working order though) and a couple of Smok tanks, v8 and q2 baby beast( they leak very badly.
> 
> I came accross this site whilst looking for online bargains on used vapes, I really enjoyed reading the comments here and also saw a few bargains, not to mention the level of respect and warmth and kindness that everyone displays on here. So I finally decided to sign up last night.
> 
> I'm looking to build on my vaporesso tarot, for starters a good pair of batteries and a battery charger, a good RDA or RTA.
> 
> Do you think my start up Mod the Vapo tarot VTC 200w is a good mod that will fit in nicely with my plans for RDA's?


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. I agree with @Silver's advice above. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer

Hi Guys, Bruwer here all the way from Dendron. From fourty a day down to zero. 
Really enjoying the forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## McGeezy21

Hi fellow vapers! I'm Mongezi (But you can me Mo for short), from the East Rand, Gauteng. Started vaping 8 months ago all thanks to the informative posts I discovered here on the forum. Started with an iJustS starter kit and recently purchased an iStick Pico (Decided to bite the bullet and build my own coils, all thanks to the Wasp Nano RDTA), have an additional iJust2 as backup with the Mello 3 atty (from the Pico) . I'm really enjoying my vaping journey thus far and I can't wait to interact more with fellow vapers on the forum and improve my overall vape experience.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Bruwer Bachfischer said:


> Hi Guys, Bruwer here all the way from Dendron. From fourty a day down to zero.
> Really enjoying the forum.



Welcome @Bruwer Bachfischer 
Big congrats on the fourty to zero!! Thats amazing. Well done
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

McGeezy21 said:


> Hi fellow vapers! I'm Mongezi (But you can me Mo for short), from the East Rand, Gauteng. Started vaping 8 months ago all thanks to the informative posts I discovered here on the forum. Started with an iJustS starter kit and recently purchased an iStick Pico (Decided to bite the bullet and build my own coils, all thanks to the Wasp Nano RDTA), have an additional iJust2 as backup with the Mello 3 atty (from the Pico) . I'm really enjoying my vaping journey thus far and I can't wait to interact more with fellow vapers on the forum and improve my overall vape experience.
> View attachment 115574
> View attachment 115575



Welcome to the forum @McGeezy21 
Glad the posts here helped you and that you decided to join
Lots of experienced helpful vapers here!
All the best for your journey 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys
@Bruwer Bachfischer
@McGeezy21

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Hey there @Bruwer Bachfischer, @McGeezy21 and @Roach100 thanks for the introductions, and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

DreadZero said:


> Hi, Jason here. New to the Ecigs forum. Looking forward to the good deals. Already found one, and its already being shipped.


Welcome @DreadZero Yes, good deals here - and good peeps too!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Roach100 said:


> I came accross this site whilst looking for online bargains on used vapes, I really enjoyed reading the comments here and also saw a few bargains, not to mention the level of respect and warmth and kindness that everyone displays on here. So I finally decided to sign up last night.
> 
> And a warm welcome to you, @Roach100! It's our pleasure to have you here!


----------



## Hooked

Bruwer Bachfischer said:


> Hi Guys, Bruwer here all the way from Dendron. From fourty a day down to zero.
> 
> @Welcome @Bruwer Bachfischer and congrats on a remarkable achievement!!


----------



## Hooked

McGeezy21 said:


> Hi fellow vapers! I'm Mongezi (But you can me Mo for short), from the East Rand, Gauteng. Started vaping 8 months ago all thanks to the informative posts I discovered here on the forum. Started with an iJustS starter kit and recently purchased an iStick Pico (Decided to bite the bullet and build my own coils, all thanks to the Wasp Nano RDTA), have an additional iJust2 as backup with the Mello 3 atty (from the Pico) . I'm really enjoying my vaping journey thus far and I can't wait to interact more with fellow vapers on the forum and improve my overall vape experience.
> View attachment 115574
> View attachment 115575



Welcome @McGeezy21 it's great to have you here!


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer

Thanks guys really appreciate the warm welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## naku786

Hi guys, new member to this community not to Vaping tho ... Looking forward to learning and sharing my experiences.

Currently own a eleaf istick Pico and voopoo drag paired with an aspire clieto sub ohm tank and oumier wasp nano rta



Sent from my WAS-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @naku786, good to have you here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash

@naku786 @McGeezy21 @Roach100 @Bruwer Bachfischer 
Welcome to _*THE*_ forum. I am sure you guys will enjoy your stay here and meet some awesome, like minded vapers!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## naku786

Thanks @Alex @Sash 

Sent from my WAS-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr Vape

Hi all my name is Pieter been vaping for about a year now. Im on the hunt for the best flavour out love deserts vapes and ja.

My wishlist is a bb one day

Have an awesome weekend

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

naku786 said:


> Hi guys, new member to this community not to Vaping tho ... Looking forward to learning and sharing my experiences.
> 
> Currently own a eleaf istick Pico and voopoo drag paired with an aspire clieto sub ohm tank and oumier wasp nano rta
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX2 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @naku786 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Mr Vape said:


> Hi all my name is Pieter been vaping for about a year now. Im on the hunt for the best flavour out love deserts vapes and ja.
> 
> My wishlist is a bb one day
> 
> Have an awesome weekend



Welcome @Mr Vape 
Congrats on the year of vaping
Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Sash

Mr Vape said:


> Hi all my name is Pieter been vaping for about a year now. Im on the hunt for the best flavour out love deserts vapes and ja.
> 
> My wishlist is a bb one day
> 
> Have an awesome weekend



Welcome @Mr Vape !
Ooh publishing your wishlist on one of your first posts? Here is some mad temptation for you...check out a few of theses BB's by @Rob Fisher 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-what-will-you-be-packing.t40529/#post-565315 

That should push you over the edge!


----------



## BigMeow

Hi folks,

Name is Katlego, from Pretoria.

After weeks of watching youtube reviews etc decided to take the plunge into vape life.

Settled on a Tesla WYE 200 and Arco 2 Tank.

Looking forward to learning lots off here and perhaps making some new friends.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

Hi @BigMeow and welcome! Taking the plunge into the vape life is probably one of the best decisions you will ever make, I know it was one of mine! This forum is full of advice and very knowledgeable and helpful people so please ask and browse to your hearts content, we are here to support each other on this journey.

Welcome and make yourself at home!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

BigMeow said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Name is Katlego, from Pretoria.
> 
> After weeks of watching youtube reviews etc decided to take the plunge into vape life.
> 
> Settled on a Tesla WYE 200 and Arco 2 Tank.
> 
> Looking forward to learning lots off here and perhaps making some new friends.



Welcome to the forum @BigMeow 
Lol, your forum name is funny
Congrats and wishing you all the best
Lots of experienced and helpful vapers on the forum...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

BigMeow said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Name is Katlego, from Pretoria.
> 
> After weeks of watching youtube reviews etc decided to take the plunge into vape life.
> 
> Settled on a Tesla WYE 200 and Arco 2 Tank.
> 
> Looking forward to learning lots off here and perhaps making some new friends.



@BigMeow Welcome to the plunge pool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kissinmonki

Hi all, I’m Andy. Started vaping 2years ago... uses mostly mech mods. Nice meeting all of you... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN

Welcome @BigMeow !!

Hope you have a lekker time here


----------



## irBosOtter

Hi folks,

My name is Shawn and I have a nicotine addiction. Here to learn how to fully enjoy my addiction )

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Coenrad

Hi All. Been checking out the forum and decided to join the SA vaping community. Lots of helpful people and threads that helped me a lot!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

irBosOtter said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My name is Shawn and I have a nicotine addiction. Here to learn how to fully enjoy my addiction )


Hi @irBosOtter, welcome to the forum. Good to see fellow Capetonians join, adds a touch of culture to the mix, LOL. Sure is a good place to Learn and share so please dig in. Plenty helpfull people about so feel free to ask any and all questions you may have.

Enjoy, regards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Coenrad said:


> Hi All. Been checking out the forum and decided to join the SA vaping community. Lots of helpful people and threads that helped me a lot!


Welcome @Coenrad, out of the shadows and into the light. You seem to know the forum so please tell us more about the gear you are running and your experience with vaping thus far?

Welcome and make yourself at home.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

irBosOtter said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My name is Shawn and I have a nicotine addiction. Here to learn how to fully enjoy my addiction )


@irBosOtter Welcome! I love what your sense of humour  I'm thoroughly enjoying my nic addiction - all the amazing flavours make it the best addiction ever!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Coenrad said:


> Hi All. Been checking out the forum and decided to join the SA vaping community. Lots of helpful people and threads that helped me a lot!



@Coenrad Welcome aboard to the best forum. There are some amazing peeps here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee

Welcome to all the newcomers, from a fellow newcomer. Enjoy 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the new members

@kissinmonki , @irBosOtter , @Coenrad 

Congrats on the vaping and wishing you all the best for your vape journey

Enjoy your stay here, we have a great place and we are lucky to have so many helpful experienced vapers here. Feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Vape on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys 
@kissinmonki , @irBosOtter , @Coenrad

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

irBosOtter said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My name is Shawn and I have a nicotine addiction. Here to learn how to fully enjoy my addiction )



Welcome Shawn!

I'm sure you'll find plenty on here to help you enjoy your addiction!



Coenrad said:


> Hi All. Been checking out the forum and decided to join the SA vaping community. Lots of helpful people and threads that helped me a lot!



Glad you decided to join @Coenrad ! There is an amazing quantity of knowledge on here, and if you can't find it, simply ask and then we can all chip in with our thoughts and opinions, we do love to share our opinions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romiebleed

Hello All, 

Good Morning. My Name is Kamal, I have been Smoking for the past 25 years. I Started vaping from July 2017, since then I have'nt had a single smoke, which i'm very proud of. This forum is very helpful and lot of informative and useful posts. I have read through so many posts and i'm very glad to join this forum.

I currently have the below mods and tanks that I use alternatively.
a. Nano 120W Teslagics Mod with Crown 3 tank - Juice I use is VGOD Sourlicious or Wacky Taffy
b. VGOD Pro 150 with VGOD Elite RDTA tank - Juice I use in this is Flavor Drips (Vanilla Custard or Choclate Donut)
Spare Tank - Smok baby beast.

I have also jumped the line to by a VGOD Elite Mech Mod + VGOD Pro Drip tank, which I have used it only once so far. Initially I didnt know about the complications with the Mech mod. But this forum is very helpful and I'm learning a lot about the battery safety and measures (I thank you all from the deep of my heart).

I'm also looking for suggestions on a good 35A battery? I currently looking at the below options, but I will wait for your suggestion.
1. GOLISI S30 IMR 18650 Battery 3000mAh 35A
2. Tesiyi 18650 3000MAH 35A 

Thank you all again for this awesome forum, looking very much forward to the new post and making new friends. 

Have a great day further.

Regards,
Kamal

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Romiebleed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good Morning. My Name is Kamal, I have been Smoking for the past 25 years. I Started vaping from July 2017, since then I have'nt had a single smoke, which i'm very proud of. This forum is very helpful and lot of informative and useful posts. I have read through so many posts and i'm very glad to join this forum.
> 
> I currently have the below mods and tanks that I use alternatively.
> a. Nano 120W Teslagics Mod with Crown 3 tank - Juice I use is VGOD Sourlicious or Wacky Taffy
> b. VGOD Pro 150 with VGOD Elite RDTA tank - Juice I use in this is Flavor Drips (Vanilla Custard or Choclate Donut)
> Spare Tank - Smok baby beast.
> 
> I have also jumped the line to by a VGOD Elite Mech Mod + VGOD Pro Drip tank, which I have used it only once so far. Initially I didnt know about the complications with the Mech mod. But this forum is very helpful and I'm learning a lot about the battery safety and measures (I thank you all from the deep of my heart).
> 
> I'm also looking for suggestions on a good 35A battery? I currently looking at the below options, but I will wait for your suggestion.
> 1. GOLISI S30 IMR 18650 Battery 3000mAh 35A
> 2. Tesiyi 18650 3000MAH 35A
> 
> Thank you all again for this awesome forum, looking very much forward to the new post and making new friends.
> 
> Have a great day further.
> 
> Regards,
> Kamal


Hi and welcome to the forum Kamal!

Glad to hear you've had so much success with vaping, and congratulations on your five months of being stinky-free!

As far as I know there aren't any batteries genuinely capable of 35A, but I do stand to be corrected, perhaps @Alex can advise though.

Here's the latest sheet on battery safety ratings by Mooch...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-battery-safety-grades-table.t14853/#post-600635

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Romiebleed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good Morning. My Name is Kamal, I have been Smoking for the past 25 years. I Started vaping from July 2017, since then I have'nt had a single smoke, which i'm very proud of. This forum is very helpful and lot of informative and useful posts. I have read through so many posts and i'm very glad to join this forum.
> 
> I currently have the below mods and tanks that I use alternatively.
> a. Nano 120W Teslagics Mod with Crown 3 tank - Juice I use is VGOD Sourlicious or Wacky Taffy
> b. VGOD Pro 150 with VGOD Elite RDTA tank - Juice I use in this is Flavor Drips (Vanilla Custard or Choclate Donut)
> Spare Tank - Smok baby beast.
> 
> I have also jumped the line to by a VGOD Elite Mech Mod + VGOD Pro Drip tank, which I have used it only once so far. Initially I didnt know about the complications with the Mech mod. But this forum is very helpful and I'm learning a lot about the battery safety and measures (I thank you all from the deep of my heart).
> 
> I'm also looking for suggestions on a good 35A battery? I currently looking at the below options, but I will wait for your suggestion.
> 1. GOLISI S30 IMR 18650 Battery 3000mAh 35A
> 2. Tesiyi 18650 3000MAH 35A
> 
> Thank you all again for this awesome forum, looking very much forward to the new post and making new friends.
> 
> Have a great day further.
> 
> Regards,
> Kamal



Welcome to the forum Kamal.

Check this out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Romiebleed

Stosta said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum Kamal!
> 
> Glad to hear you've had so much success with vaping, and congratulations on your five months of being stinky-free!
> 
> As far as I know there aren't any batteries genuinely capable of 35A, but I do stand to be corrected, perhaps @Alex can advise though.
> 
> Here's the latest sheet on battery safety ratings by Mooch...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-battery-safety-grades-table.t14853/#post-600635


Thank you Very much Stosta. Really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romiebleed

Alex said:


> Welcome to the forum Kamal.
> 
> Check this out



Thank you Alex.


----------



## Raindance

Romiebleed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good Morning. My Name is Kamal, I have been Smoking for the past 25 years. I Started vaping from July 2017, since then I have'nt had a single smoke, which i'm very proud of. This forum is very helpful and lot of informative and useful posts. I have read through so many posts and i'm very glad to join this forum.
> 
> I currently have the below mods and tanks that I use alternatively.
> a. Nano 120W Teslagics Mod with Crown 3 tank - Juice I use is VGOD Sourlicious or Wacky Taffy
> b. VGOD Pro 150 with VGOD Elite RDTA tank - Juice I use in this is Flavor Drips (Vanilla Custard or Choclate Donut)
> Spare Tank - Smok baby beast.
> 
> I have also jumped the line to by a VGOD Elite Mech Mod + VGOD Pro Drip tank, which I have used it only once so far. Initially I didnt know about the complications with the Mech mod. But this forum is very helpful and I'm learning a lot about the battery safety and measures (I thank you all from the deep of my heart).
> 
> I'm also looking for suggestions on a good 35A battery? I currently looking at the below options, but I will wait for your suggestion.
> 1. GOLISI S30 IMR 18650 Battery 3000mAh 35A
> 2. Tesiyi 18650 3000MAH 35A
> 
> Thank you all again for this awesome forum, looking very much forward to the new post and making new friends.
> 
> Have a great day further.
> 
> Regards,
> Kamal


Hi and welcome @Romiebleed, thank you for the introduction. I just want to underline @Stosta's link to Mooch's battery blog for many batteries out there are simply reraps or inferior batteries being presented with outrageous specifications. Please, please double check your battery choice with Mooch's reviews of it before purchasing. If he does not list it, ignore it.

Enjoy your stay and share your journey with us.
Regards.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Romiebleed

Raindance said:


> Hi and welcome @Romiebleed, thank you for the introduction. I just want to underline @Stosta's link to Mooch's battery blog for many batteries out there are simply reraps or inferior batteries being presented with outrageous specifications. Please, please double check your battery choice with Mooch's reviews of it before purchasing. If he does not list it, ignore it.
> 
> Enjoy your stay and share your journey with us.
> Regards.


Thank you very much Raindance. I have checked Mooch's battery blog, such a useful post about the batteries. Really appreciate. Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Thank you all again for this awesome forum, looking very much forward to the new post and making new friends.

Have a great day further.

Regards,
Kamal[/QUOTE]

A warm welcome to you, @Romiebleed ! You sound pretty awesome yourself and we're so glad that you've joined us!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Romiebleed

Hooked said:


> Thank you all again for this awesome forum, looking very much forward to the new post and making new friends.
> 
> Have a great day further.
> 
> Regards,
> Kamal



A warm welcome to you, @Romiebleed ! You sound pretty awesome yourself and we're so glad that you've joined us! [/QUOTE]
Thank you Hooked. Having a such a lovely people like YOU makes this forum look awesome and which makes everyone look awesome

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bacon Rage

Hi all. I'm Tim, I joined to ask a few questions on my new RDA tank the E-leaf Lemo. I'm a music theory lecturer and play in a few bands around JHB. My main band is Mad God, check it out if you are into old school heavy metal such as Black Sabbath and St Vitus. (http://madgodza.bandcamp.com/) *shameless plug*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Romiebleed and @Bacon Rage 
Congrats on the vaping. 
Wishing you well from here on with your vaping journey
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bacon Rage

Thanks! Seems like a great community here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Romiebleed

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Romiebleed and @Bacon Rage
> Congrats on the vaping.
> Wishing you well from here on with your vaping journey
> Enjoy your stay here


Thank you Silver.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Bacon Rage said:


> Hi all. I'm Tim, I joined to ask a few questions on my new RDA tank the E-leaf Lemo. I'm a music theory lecturer and play in a few bands around JHB. My main band is Mad God, check it out if you are into old school heavy metal such as Black Sabbath and St Vitus. (http://madgodza.bandcamp.com/) *shameless plug*


Welcome @Bacon Rage !

Hope you find the solutions to your Lemo problems on here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

A warm welcome to all from a fellow newbie, this is the place to be on the journey, enjoy the trip. Happy clouds to all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

hi I am Resistance.been vaping on and off for the last few years since ego years but could never grip it really.quit smoking about a month ago with a twisp and been vaping steadily eversince.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Hey there @Resistance, congrats on quitting and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

thanks for the welcome Alex.I've been reading a lot and this forum was one of my reads luckily I sign up tonight.you guys are well educated on a lot.hope I can contribute somewhat .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

@Resistance Welcome and well done on quitting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> hi I am Resistance.been vaping on and off for the last few years since ego years but could never grip it really.quit smoking about a month ago with a twisp and been vaping steadily eversince.



Welcome @Resistance 
Congrats on the month of no stinkies. That is great!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Resistance said:


> hi I am Resistance.been vaping on and off for the last few years since ego years but could never grip it really.quit smoking about a month ago with a twisp and been vaping steadily eversince.


Welcome @Resistance !

That's a long time in the vaping game, I'm sure you'll have plenty of knowledge to share!

And congrats to a stinky-free month, wishing you many more!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

thanks to everyone that welcomed me.sorry could not thank everybody on my first post and don't want anyone to feel that I skipped them

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

to anyone struggling to quit.
what worked for me was the twisp cue.it took me off a pack a day and some times more.I am not promoting this in any way I have got issues of my own with it.I finally found what I was looking for and that was a chest hit.similar to the throught hit but a filled feeling in my chest.it worked for me .
and still is issues and all.
go check it out try it at a kiosk.if it works for you then go for it.if it doesnt ,I tried to help.also as the other members(veteran members)have said.don't use this as a all day primary device.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Welcome all new members!

Congrats @Resistance! I'm 3 months stinky free and its been the best decision ever!!!

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

guys and gals.sorry I can't thumbs up or give you stars or anything yet.
but here's a star and a thumbs up to everyone just for being supportive and being here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

on a more serious note.please be aware of what you are vaping.I realized if you have an intolerance to any fruit stay away from the concentrate and the e juice made with it.
you can still suffer allergic reactions from vaping it

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Resistance said:


> on a more serious note.please be aware of what you are vaping.I realized if you have an intolerance to any fruit stay away from the concentrate and the e juice made with it.
> you can still suffer allergic reactions from vaping it



Yeah apparently diabetics have to watch what they use as well.


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Resistance


----------



## Silver

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah apparently diabetics have to watch what they use as well.



Hi @RainstormZA 
As far as I understand, those with diabetes are not affected by vaping. 
Have a look at this thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-with-diabetes.t4006/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Hi @RainstormZA
> As far as I understand, those with diabetes are not affected by vaping.
> Have a look at this thread:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-with-diabetes.t4006/



I think it's more depends on whats in the juices - to my knowledge, most of them only have sweetners which is ok for diabetes. 

@Hooked: correct me if I"m wrong, I recalled somewhere someone asking about the sweetness contents of the juices and if it's safe for diabetes, I can't remember who it was.


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> to anyone struggling to quit.
> what worked for me was the twisp cue.it took me off a pack a day and some times more.I am not promoting this in any way I have got issues of my own with it.I finally found what I was looking for and that was a chest hit.similar to the throught hit but a filled feeling in my chest.it worked for me .
> and still is issues and all.
> go check it out try it at a kiosk.if it works for you then go for it.if it doesnt ,I tried to help.also as the other members(veteran members)have said.don't use this as a all day primary device.



@Resistance I can relate to what you've said. I recently bought an Aspire Gusto Mini which works with nicotine salts pods. I just LOVE the hit that it gives me - very strong nic - but I also don't use it all day long. Just a puff or two when I need a little push up the hill!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> on a more serious note.please be aware of what you are vaping.I realized if you have an intolerance to any fruit stay away from the concentrate and the e juice made with it.
> you can still suffer allergic reactions from vaping it


Interesting, so people with nut allergies better stay away from Peanut Butter? Never thought of this before, thanks for raising the point!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Hi @RainstormZA
> As far as I understand, those with diabetes are not affected by vaping.
> Have a look at this thread:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-with-diabetes.t4006/



@Silver @Rainstorm I agree. I'm diabetic and one of my first questions on this forum was about the e-juice ingredients. I've also tried to read up on it on the Internet and so far I haven't found any articles that raise a red flag. 

The only thing is that diabetics might find many of the juice flavours overwhelmingly sweet, because they're not used to anything so sweet in their daily lives. In one of my posts a long time ago one of our members, whose girlfriend is diabetic, suggested using a 60/40 VG/PG and yes, it is much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah apparently diabetics have to watch what they use as well.



@RainstormZA Nope vaping is fine for diabetics. I'm Diabetic 2 and I know things...

See this thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-with-diabetes.t4006/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

hi guys...ya where were we...I felt this uncomfortable feeling and weirdness in my chest.then I realized I smell pineapple somewhere...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

I think if its artificial then it would be ok.but don't hold me to it.peanut and nut allergies are more serious than pineapple and coconut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CyberBeast

Hi all, my name is Cyber I’ve been vaping since December 2015 started with a Twisp Aero and stopped after 3 months, started again in June this year when all the mods started popping up in my town

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

welcome cyber

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

CyberBeast said:


> Hi all, my name is Cyber I’ve been vaping since December 2015 started with a Twisp Aero and stopped after 3 months, started again in June this year when all the mods started popping up in my town



Welcome @CyberBeast 
Congrats and enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

CyberBeast said:


> Hi all, my name is Cyber I’ve been vaping since December 2015 started with a Twisp Aero and stopped after 3 months, started again in June this year when all the mods started popping up in my town


Welcome and congrats @CyberBeast !


----------



## Raindance

Hi @CyberBeast, welcome and please make yourself at home. It is importand that one finds the correct device that suits ones own style of vaping. Although the Twisp devices have helped countless people quit the stinkies, it may just not have suited your needs. This forum is full of device reviews and advice on all things vaping so please dig in and ask whatever advice you need.

Best regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Hi guys, I’m Carnival and I’m a 31 year old gal living in Joburg. Not new to vaping but it has unfortunately been absent from my life for a while now (cue sad violin music ). I’m in the process of making the switch over from smoking back to vaping, if my ecig doesn’t work out I’ll be getting the Twisp Cue.  Glad to be on this forum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@Carnival , welcome back to the best place to be, hope you are going to enjoy your stay. Good luck with the quitting part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

@Room Fogger, 

Thanks very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Carnival said:


> Hi guys, I’m Carnival and I’m a 31 year old gal living in Joburg. Not new to vaping but it has unfortunately been absent from my life for a while now (cue sad violin music ). I’m in the process of making the switch over from smoking back to vaping, if my ecig doesn’t work out I’ll be getting the Twisp Cue.  Glad to be on this forum!


Welcome @Carnival !

Wishing you all the best on your journey. There have been some dramas with the Cue, so just check on that before you go ahead and get one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Carnival !
> 
> Wishing you all the best on your journey. There have been some dramas with the Cue, so just check on that before you go ahead and get one.



Hi @Stosta, thanks for the heads up about the Twisp Cue, I will be sure to check before I purchase.


----------



## Stosta

Carnival said:


> Hi @Stosta, thanks for the heads up about the Twisp Cue, I will be sure to check before I purchase.


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/product-overview-twisp-cue.t42769/

It started off really well, and then the pods started to leak


----------



## Carnival

@Stosta oh no! I’ll go have a look at the thread you linked, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

hi guys.
and welcome new members.
carnival and cyber.the good news is the cue works...the bad news is there is still some issues.check out the threads shosta has recommended.it worked for me so good I want them to sort out the issues, but decide for yourselves and good luck...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Thanks! @Resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Interesting, so people with nut allergies better stay away from Peanut Butter? Never thought of this before, thanks for raising the point!
> 
> Regards



@Raindance Peeps with nut allergies would have to stay away from anything with nuts e.g. some e-liquids contain pistachio flavouring. Even just a whiff of nut can cause a serious/fatal reaction. That's why airplanes no longer provide packets of peanuts.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

true though. if I wasn't a sucker for punishment I would have spent the weekend in a fully fitted medical centre somewhere.
this might also be a learning curve for mixers to make nut formulas from synthesised elements.


----------



## Resistance

I almost forgot about apple that bring on asthma attacks as well.
we need a thread someone...allergies and vaping.


----------



## Zia

What's up Vape Naysh! Been vaping for only a month now so yes I am a newbie xD. Decided to join when I saw an explanation post on the Vape Lingo here. Great forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Carnival said:


> Hi guys, I’m Carnival and I’m a 31 year old gal living in Joburg. Not new to vaping but it has unfortunately been absent from my life for a while now (cue sad violin music ). I’m in the process of making the switch over from smoking back to vaping, if my ecig doesn’t work out I’ll be getting the Twisp Cue.  Glad to be on this forum!



Welcome to the forum @Carnival
Congrats on wanting to switch back to vaping. You are doing a great thing!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go
All the best to you and let us know how its going

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

if this is the newbies corner can we post anything vaping related or do I have to look up a thread.I think all the newbies are in here and the vets have already discovered their kriptonite.
by all means all help is needed with this medical related questions so I think the vets need to point us towards the light


----------



## Resistance

welcome zia


----------



## Zia

Resistance said:


> welcome zia


Why thank you resistance!


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Zia , hope you are going to enjoy your time here.


----------



## Resistance

new vapers...try a higher pg content juice while you come off "THE STINKIES".and rotate from high pg and high VG and high nic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> if this is the newbies corner can we post anything vaping related or do I have to look up a thread.I think all the newbies are in here and the vets have already discovered their kriptonite.
> by all means all help is needed with this medical related questions so I think the vets need to point us towards the light



Hi @Resistance 
Each thread has a title and we try to keep the discussions in each thread on topic
This thread is for introductions of new members.

Its better if you want to discuss other topics to go look for a relevant thread (using the search in the top right) or if you cant find one, make a new one in the general vaporiser talk subforum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ibanez

Great to see all the new joiners, the more the merrier and great to see that we don’t have to be slaves to the analogues! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Zia said:


> What's up Vape Naysh! Been vaping for only a month now so yes I am a newbie xD. Decided to join when I saw an explanation post on the Vape Lingo here. Great forum


I will give you an official welcome here @Zia !

Glad you decided to join! What is your current setup and ideal juice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Carnival
> Congrats on wanting to switch back to vaping. You are doing a great thing!
> Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go
> All the best to you and let us know how its going



Thank you very much! @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @Carnival, @Zia, and @CyberBeast.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Thank you! @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Romiebleed said:


> A warm welcome to you, @Romiebleed ! You sound pretty awesome yourself and we're so glad that you've joined us!


Thank you Hooked. Having a such a lovely people like YOU makes this forum look awesome and which makes everyone look awesome [/QUOTE]

@Romiebleed Your profile pic is beautiful! A heart made of buttons - how original! Did you make it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zia

Stosta said:


> I will give you an official welcome here @Zia !
> 
> Glad you decided to join! What is your current setup and ideal juice?


Well I'm pretty much a newbie. Setup is Voopoo Drag Black Resin (Rainbow) with a Smok TFV8 Baby Beast head. I deal juice I would say is Milkman Original. I could vape that for my whole life .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zia

Alex said:


> Welcome to the forum @Carnival, @Zia, and @CyberBeast.


Thanks Alex!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Zia said:


> Well I'm pretty much a newbie. Setup is Voopoo Drag Black Resin (Rainbow) with a Smok TFV8 Baby Beast head. I deal juice I would say is Milkman Original. I could vape that for my whole life .


Awesome! I think the only thing that put me off the Voopoo Drag was the word "Drag" emblazoned down the side!

I see on your sales thread you were asking for advice on drip tips...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-veco-solo-plus-for-sale.t45397/#post-618230

Check out the ones at Sir Vape made by our very own @hands , I own a bunch of them and absolutely love them!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Zia said:


> Well I'm pretty much a newbie. Setup is Voopoo Drag Black Resin (Rainbow) with a Smok TFV8 Baby Beast head. I deal juice I would say is Milkman Original. I could vape that for my whole life .



Oooh nice setup! Welcome to the forum and happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to you all, @Carnival, @Zia, and @CyberBeast. Hope you will enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zia

Stosta said:


> Awesome! I think the only thing that put me off the Voopoo Drag was the word "Drag" emblazoned down the side!
> 
> I see on your sales thread you were asking for advice on drip tips...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-veco-solo-plus-for-sale.t45397/#post-618230
> 
> Check out the ones at Sir Vape made by our very own @hands , I own a bunch of them and absolutely love them!
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands


Thanks a lot man! Will definitely support him if he’s an Ecigssa member

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zia

Carnival said:


> Oooh nice setup! Welcome to the forum and happy vaping!


Thanks Carnival!


----------



## Zia

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome to you all, @Carnival, @Zia, and @CyberBeast. Hope you will enjoy your stay!


Definitely will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zia

Stosta said:


> Awesome! I think the only thing that put me off the Voopoo Drag was the word "Drag" emblazoned down the side!
> 
> I see on your sales thread you were asking for advice on drip tips...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-veco-solo-plus-for-sale.t45397/#post-618230
> 
> Check out the ones at Sir Vape made by our very own @hands , I own a bunch of them and absolutely love them!
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands


Are there any good tips you’d recommend for a Smok TFV8 Baby Beast?


----------



## Stosta

Zia said:


> Are there any good tips you’d recommend for a Smok TFV8 Baby Beast?


It looks like the Baby Beast isn't the standard 510 size, so the @hands tips won't work unless you ask him to make you a custom one.

On the plus side I did find this...

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=tfv8-big-baby-beast-drip-tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zia

Thanks soooooo


Stosta said:


> It looks like the Baby Beast isn't the standard 510 size, so the @hands tips won't work unless you ask him to make you a custom one.
> 
> On the plus side I did find this...
> 
> http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=tfv8-big-baby-beast-drip-tip


 Thanks soooooooooooooooo much dude. Will have a look at it


----------



## Stosta

Zia said:


> Thanks soooooo
> 
> Thanks soooooooooooooooo much dude. Will have a look at it


Also this on special at VC today...

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/steal-of-a-deal/products/baby-beast-tank-expansion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Romiebleed

Hooked said:


> Thank you Hooked. Having a such a lovely people like YOU makes this forum look awesome and which makes everyone look awesome



@Romiebleed Your profile pic is beautiful! A heart made of buttons - how original! Did you make it?[/QUOTE]

Hi @Hooked thank you. Unfortunately I did not make the picture. It was one of the Dropped the stock photos. 

Have a great day further. Advance Christmas wishes and happy new year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Hi all. Been on the forum for awhile now. But forgot to introduce myself..
I'm Nicholas, Been off Cigarettes for about 6 years, with no problems, but lately found my self very stressed and agitated, (My wife started calling me the Hulk). I was always a care free, down to earth person, but life just gets to you sometime.. And started craving cigarettes again. Wife bought a vape around 6 months ago, to try get off smoking, And I decided to try it out. And since then I have been hooked. Could possibly say Vaping saved my Marriage LOL. I do have Asthma and emphysema, And must say, don't know if it's all in my head, but have been using a lot less of my Pump since starting vaping. And I am back to my calm, care free person, Wife enjoys my company and my kids are loving the new me..
Since starting, I have converted 3 other people to vaping, Except my wife, Although she is down to about 2 or 3 cigarettes a day, so still working on her...
Started out with a revenger kit, now I have 2 revenger's an alien 220w and a Sigelei. Just recently got into building my own coils. Still learning everything, I have The troll, A combo Rdta and a Big baby beast rba (which I probably won't keep as it doesn't seem like the best rba). then Just got a Peerless rda, which I will be using to test out some of my Diy mixes..
Still mainly use the Nrg tanks that came with the revenger, but I think that is more due to me not been able to build properly yet..
I don't get involved with most of the discussions, But I am on the forum basically everyday reading and learning from all the experts,
I think that covers pretty much everything, I hope to be on this forum for awhile and learn from all the Great members on this Forum..

Edit: Almost forgot,, Merry Christmas To all..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

A warm welcome to you @Nicholas Jones , enjoy your stay in this wonderful community. Congrats on staying of the stinkies and good luck with the wife quiting totally as well. Browse all and enjoy, before you know it you will be posting your builds as well, practice makes perfect. On the Peerless, enjoy, it's great.

You will notice your health improving from less exposure to smoke, 5 months later and I can climb stairs without taking a rest. From Conan without his vape, to Hulk, hang in there and enjoy the journey and happy clouds!

 Merry Christmas to you and your family, it is a special time for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Thanks for introducing yourself @Nicholas Jones, welcome, and Merry Christmas to you and your family!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Nicholas Jones and thanks for the detailed intro

Congrats on not going back to stinkies!! 

Enjoy your stay here and am wishing you and your wife all the best for your vaping journey going forward.

Feel free to ask questions as you go along. We have great, helpful and experienced vapers here on the forum. 

Merry Xmas - happy holidays

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

@Nicholas Jones.welcome have a good stay here and have a great festive season

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vis

Hi there

Firstly welldone on the manner of running this forum. 

A friend told me about the forum after I tasted his diy juice ! It is nuts to think that I can actually save a bit of costs. 

My nick name is Fish or Vis in Afr. 

I’m a sheep farmer and an equine therapist ( horse trainer, chirotherapist, physiotherapist) about 200km east from Jhb about 120km east from Vereniging. About 60km from heidelberg nearest big town. Firetrap vape had me hooked on and I still buy my goods from them. They are stocked on great juice and helped me getting the correct mods. Chasing clouds with big mods I had my fair share of badluck since I vape while riding horses and farming.Vaping since Feb 17’ . Thanks to Almazhar my muslim friend. 

I have a Tesla duel mod with Ijoy 5 tank and also an evolver mechanical that my girlfriend took from me. So glad she does not twisp no more. 

I would love to start my own diy mixing since I find traveling more than 200k’s to buy liquid a bit pricy. 

I love the fact that all of you are kind and helpful. I sure hope to meet all of you next year at Vapecon. 

Regards and be blessed !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Vis , you are going to enjoy it here. The place is filled with knowledge and extremely helpful members. 

You are going to enjoy DIY, but it is a deep hole, but o so worth it. Have a look at the DIY section for some ideas.
Happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Vis said:


> Hi there
> 
> Firstly welldone on the manner of running this forum.
> 
> A friend told me about the forum after I tasted his diy juice ! It is nuts to think that I can actually save a bit of costs.
> 
> My nick name is Fish or Vis in Afr.
> 
> I’m a sheep farmer and an equine therapist ( horse trainer, chirotherapist, physiotherapist) about 200km east from Jhb about 120km east from Vereniging. About 60km from heidelberg nearest big town. Firetrap vape had me hooked on and I still buy my goods from them. They are stocked on great juice and helped me getting the correct mods. Chasing clouds with big mods I had my fair share of badluck since I vape while riding horses and farming.Vaping since Feb 17’ . Thanks to Almazhar my muslim friend.
> 
> I have a Tesla duel mod with Ijoy 5 tank and also an evolver mechanical that my girlfriend took from me. So glad she does not twisp no more.
> 
> I would love to start my own diy mixing since I find traveling more than 200k’s to buy liquid a bit pricy.
> 
> I love the fact that all of you are kind and helpful. I sure hope to meet all of you next year at Vapecon.
> 
> Regards and be blessed !



Welcome to the forum @Vis 

Congrats on the vaping and thank you for the kind words about the forum
You will find loads of resources here on DIY. Just check up on the relevant section by scrolling down on the homepagd, you will find it

There are lots of experienced and helpful DIYers here.
Feel free to ask questions as you go

All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Vis welcome .im also not here too long but the best part is as you learn you can also teach or share and give and receive tips and that makes for a great stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee

Vis said:


> Hi there
> 
> Firstly welldone on the manner of running this forum.
> 
> A friend told me about the forum after I tasted his diy juice ! It is nuts to think that I can actually save a bit of costs.
> 
> My nick name is Fish or Vis in Afr.
> 
> I’m a sheep farmer and an equine therapist ( horse trainer, chirotherapist, physiotherapist) about 200km east from Jhb about 120km east from Vereniging. About 60km from heidelberg nearest big town. Firetrap vape had me hooked on and I still buy my goods from them. They are stocked on great juice and helped me getting the correct mods. Chasing clouds with big mods I had my fair share of badluck since I vape while riding horses and farming.Vaping since Feb 17’ . Thanks to Almazhar my muslim friend.
> 
> I have a Tesla duel mod with Ijoy 5 tank and also an evolver mechanical that my girlfriend took from me. So glad she does not twisp no more.
> 
> I would love to start my own diy mixing since I find traveling more than 200k’s to buy liquid a bit pricy.
> 
> I love the fact that all of you are kind and helpful. I sure hope to meet all of you next year at Vapecon.
> 
> Regards and be blessed !


Welcome @Vis. Mixing your own juice is a great DIY experience, I'm really enjoying it! There are so many flavours, and thousands of recipes online. Also a number of online shops with affordable courier fees, so your products will find their way to you, instead of you traveling to get them!

Enjoy the forum, the people here are great, friendly and very helpful!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Vis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Vis said:


> Hi there
> 
> Firstly welldone on the manner of running this forum.
> 
> A friend told me about the forum after I tasted his diy juice ! It is nuts to think that I can actually save a bit of costs.
> 
> My nick name is Fish or Vis in Afr.
> 
> I’m a sheep farmer and an equine therapist ( horse trainer, chirotherapist, physiotherapist) about 200km east from Jhb about 120km east from Vereniging. About 60km from heidelberg nearest big town. Firetrap vape had me hooked on and I still buy my goods from them. They are stocked on great juice and helped me getting the correct mods. Chasing clouds with big mods I had my fair share of badluck since I vape while riding horses and farming.Vaping since Feb 17’ . Thanks to Almazhar my muslim friend.
> 
> I have a Tesla duel mod with Ijoy 5 tank and also an evolver mechanical that my girlfriend took from me. So glad she does not twisp no more.
> 
> I would love to start my own diy mixing since I find traveling more than 200k’s to buy liquid a bit pricy.
> 
> I love the fact that all of you are kind and helpful. I sure hope to meet all of you next year at Vapecon.
> 
> Regards and be blessed !



Welcome! @Vis, this forum is full of various vape related topics to learn from. I hope you enjoy your time here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Hello to all the newbies and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vis

Carnival said:


> Welcome! @Vis, this forum is full of various vape related topics to learn from. I hope you enjoy your time here!


Thank you brother!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Carnival

Vis said:


> Thank you brother!



Sister  lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vis

M


Carnival said:


> Sister  lol.


my bad..... haha I knew when I replied to keep that in mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Samgoma

How's it going guys  Name's Ziggy. I'm a full time animator and illustrator based in Cape Town. Completely kicked cigarettes almost 2 years ago and vaped for a few months back when I quit cigs, and shortly after decided to quit vaping up until about a month or two ago. Silly, I know, why recreate a habit that you completely kicked? Well, long story short: vaping is relaxing and enjoyable, the only reason I'm in it is for the flavours, I'm all about dessert ejuice. Not super into it with a fancy-shmancy mech mod - my Smok Stick V8 does the trick just fine. Cheers!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Samgoma said:


> How's it going guys  Name's Ziggy. I'm a full time animator and illustrator based in Cape Town. Completely kicked cigarettes almost 2 years ago and vaped for a few months back when I quit cigs, and shortly after decided to quit vaping up until about a month or two ago. Silly, I know, why recreate a habit that you completely kicked? Well, long story short: vaping is relaxing and enjoyable, the only reason I'm in it is for the flavours, I'm all about dessert ejuice. Not super into it with a fancy-shmancy mech mod - my Smok Stick V8 does the trick just fine. Cheers!



Welcome to the forum, officialy, @Samgoma 
Wishing you well from here.
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Samgoma , enjoy the community and wishing you many happy clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Welcome! @Samgoma, happy vaping and make yourself at home here on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Samgoma said:


> How's it going guys  Name's Ziggy. I'm a full time animator and illustrator based in Cape Town. Completely kicked cigarettes almost 2 years ago and vaped for a few months back when I quit cigs, and shortly after decided to quit vaping up until about a month or two ago. Silly, I know, why recreate a habit that you completely kicked? Well, long story short: vaping is relaxing and enjoyable, the only reason I'm in it is for the flavours, I'm all about dessert ejuice. Not super into it with a fancy-shmancy mech mod - my Smok Stick V8 does the trick just fine. Cheers!



Welcome to the forum. V8 stick or fancy shmancy mech is irrelevant. All that matters is that you kicked the habit. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

welcome to forum Ziggy.have a good time here


----------



## Stephanus Kotze

Hi everyone, new to the site and fairly new to vaping. Switched from Cigarettes to Vaping 4 months ago. Spending more on Vaping currently than that I did on cigarettes, but enjoying it immensely. Already got handfuls of hardware with more streaming in. Out of principle I mix my own juice as I'd rather spend my money on hardware and I enjoy learning the mixing ins and outs. Glad to be part of the group here!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Stephanus Kotze , hope you are going to enjoy your stay here on the forum. Congratulations with the 4 months smoke free. Agree wholeheartedly that vaping is not cheaper, so much stuff to try, but the payback is in the other things like your health improving.

Wishing you many happy clouds going forward. On the diy mixing side, welcome to the rabbit hole, see you at the bottom.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Stephanus Kotze said:


> Hi everyone, new to the site and fairly new to vaping. Switched from Cigarettes to Vaping 4 months ago. Spending more on Vaping currently than that I did on cigarettes, but enjoying it immensely. Already got handfuls of hardware with more streaming in. Out of principle I mix my own juice as I'd rather spend my money on hardware and I enjoy learning the mixing ins and outs. Glad to be part of the group here!



Welcome to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stephanus Kotze said:


> Hi everyone, new to the site and fairly new to vaping. Switched from Cigarettes to Vaping 4 months ago. Spending more on Vaping currently than that I did on cigarettes, but enjoying it immensely. Already got handfuls of hardware with more streaming in. Out of principle I mix my own juice as I'd rather spend my money on hardware and I enjoy learning the mixing ins and outs. Glad to be part of the group here!



Welcome to the forum @Stephanus Kotze 
Congrats on the switch to vaping!!
Enjoy your stay here and all the best to you for your vaping journey going forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Stephanus Kotze said:


> Hi everyone, new to the site and fairly new to vaping. Switched from Cigarettes to Vaping 4 months ago. Spending more on Vaping currently than that I did on cigarettes, but enjoying it immensely. Already got handfuls of hardware with more streaming in. Out of principle I mix my own juice as I'd rather spend my money on hardware and I enjoy learning the mixing ins and outs. Glad to be part of the group here!



Welcome @Stephanus Kotze! Congrats on switching over to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome ... On the diy mixing side, welcome to the rabbit hole, see you at the bottom.



There is a bottom?! You have proof of this?

Lol, regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

welcome @Stephanus Kotze .have a good stay


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> There is a bottom?! You have proof of this?
> 
> Lol, regards


I am still on my way down, got a bigger shovel! Will let you know regarding the progress!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

and I'm still looking for a shovel

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stephanus Kotze

I have made a direct link between the depth of the hole and depth of your pocket. The deeper the pocket the deeper the hole gets

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Stephanus Kotze said:


> I have made a direct link between the depth of the hole and depth of your pocket. The deeper the pocket the deeper the hole gets


I actually have to agree with you, but I have no pockets, but luckily also short arms. Like anything that you start off with you have quite an outlay, and then it is just maintenance from there. Problem with diy is that with every new recipy you may need one concentrate, times that by 20 or 30 recipies, and hope you are going to use that specific one again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Johan Coetzee

Hi, thanks for accepting as member.
Am in the process of quiting smoking and as such have received a cue twisp as birthday gift from a fellow member on this forum.
Any words of encouragement and/ advise would be appreciated.
Johan

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Johan Coetzee said:


> Hi, thanks for accepting as member.
> Am in the process of quiting smoking and as such have received a cue twisp as birthday gift from a fellow member on this forum.
> Any words of encouragement and/ advise would be appreciated.
> Johan


Welcome Johan. At last!

Enjoy your stay and ask and share as you need and wish.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Johan Coetzee , hope you will enjoy the community and your stay on the forum.

Good luck with the quitting, just take it one day at a time! The fact that you have made a conscious decision to quit already makes you a winner. If the "lus" hits, just vape the living daylights out of the Cue. The head rush is amazing!  It is easy to relapse, and it can happen, but it is not the end of the world. In the end perseverance will pay off. The long term benefits for us ex smokers health wise is amazing, wait for the first not out of breath moment, the first morning you don't donate a lung, and the first time you really taste your favorite thing/food again.

Good luck on your journey, and feel free to ask regarding anything, there is a bunch of really great people on the forum that will gladly share and help wherever possible.

Many happy clouds to you.


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Welcome Johan. At last!
> 
> Enjoy your stay and ask and share as you need and wish.
> 
> Regards


Well @Johan Coetzee , seems you have a great wingman in @Raindance to assist and help. Enjoy your journey


----------



## Amir

Johan Coetzee said:


> Hi, thanks for accepting as member.
> Am in the process of quiting smoking and as such have received a cue twisp as birthday gift from a fellow member on this forum.
> Any words of encouragement and/ advise would be appreciated.
> Johan



Welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carnival

Johan Coetzee said:


> Hi, thanks for accepting as member.
> Am in the process of quiting smoking and as such have received a cue twisp as birthday gift from a fellow member on this forum.
> Any words of encouragement and/ advise would be appreciated.
> Johan



Welcome!! @Johan Coetzee 

I hope you enjoy your time here and the forum, there’s plenty to learn about!


----------



## BellaBum

Hi Everyone! Firstly, this forum is amazing... I've been lurking for the last couple of weeks,soaking up information, and everyone is so friendly and helpful!

My husband,@Asterix quit smoking about 6 weeks ago, switching to vaping after undergoing a neck operation. This obviously put pressure on me to switch as well, which I did (with a lot of trepidation!) on the 9th December - so just over 3 weeks now! Wow, i thought i would go through serious withdrawal, but the transition was surprisingly easy, and I am in love with vaping!

The only problem is this "Rabbit Hole" I see discussed here quite a bit. We have gone from sharing two old Pico Nano's with melo tanks to Nuggets, Vaperesso Estoc tanks, Aegis mod with Ammit 25, and my new Christmas present, the Swag. @Asterix is also eyeing out a RDTA! It doesn't stop there of course: coil tools, carry bags, batteries, pink vape bands (me!) and lots of new juice! @Silver hasn't helped with his "First Adventure into DIY" thread and there will definitely be an order going in for concentrates, bottles and a scale as soon as the suppliers re-open.

So, to sum up, very happy to be vaping and very happy to be on this forum at last!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Welcome @BellaBum !

Congrats on the 3 weeks! That is a great achievement! Many of us long time vapers here forget how challenging those first few weeks can be. So a big congrats to you!

Great to hear you are doing the vaping with your husband @Asterix - makes it so much easier when there are two people in my opinion

Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask questions as you go along

And happy new year to you and @Asterix !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Raindance

BellaBum said:


> Hi Everyone! Firstly, this forum is amazing... I've been lurking for the last couple of weeks,soaking up information, and everyone is so friendly and helpful!
> 
> My husband,@Asterix quit smoking about 6 weeks ago, switching to vaping after undergoing a neck operation. This obviously put pressure on me to switch as well, which I did (with a lot of trepidation!) on the 9th December - so just over 3 weeks now! Wow, i thought i would go through serious withdrawal, but the transition was surprisingly easy, and I am in love with vaping!
> 
> The only problem is this "Rabbit Hole" I see discussed here quite a bit. We have gone from sharing two old Pico Nano's with melo tanks to Nuggets, Vaperesso Estoc tanks, Aegis mod with Ammit 25, and my new Christmas present, the Swag. @Asterix is also eyeing out a RDTA! It doesn't stop there of course: coil tools, carry bags, batteries, pink vape bands (me!) and lots of new juice! @Silver hasn't helped with his "First Adventure into DIY" thread and there will definitely be an order going in for concentrates, bottles and a scale as soon as the suppliers re-open.
> 
> So, to sum up, very happy to be vaping and very happy to be on this forum at last!


Very welcome @BellaBum. Congratulations on this landmark choice you made. Do not worry about the rabbit hole, it may be deep and it may be wide but consider it an investment in your health and money well spent on what can possibly become a challenging and rewarding hobby. They say time is money but money can not buy time, and although we can not determine by how much quitting the stinkies extends our lifetime, even if its only a minute, whatever the cost it was a bargain.

Good luck on your journey and please share and ask as you go along. We all learn and support from and with each other here so please add to the broth as you please.

Welcome and Regards!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @BellaBum , and congratulations on quitting. Good for you and @Asterix , I presume the same one with the beautiful dog by the same name. Hope you are both going to enjoy your stay here.

The hole is as deep as you wish it to be , you just need to keep on digging, but the journey is great! DIY is great, so give it a try, you may be pleasantly surprised.

Happy new year to you both, what a way to start one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Amir

BellaBum said:


> Hi Everyone! Firstly, this forum is amazing... I've been lurking for the last couple of weeks,soaking up information, and everyone is so friendly and helpful!
> 
> My husband,@Asterix quit smoking about 6 weeks ago, switching to vaping after undergoing a neck operation. This obviously put pressure on me to switch as well, which I did (with a lot of trepidation!) on the 9th December - so just over 3 weeks now! Wow, i thought i would go through serious withdrawal, but the transition was surprisingly easy, and I am in love with vaping!
> 
> The only problem is this "Rabbit Hole" I see discussed here quite a bit. We have gone from sharing two old Pico Nano's with melo tanks to Nuggets, Vaperesso Estoc tanks, Aegis mod with Ammit 25, and my new Christmas present, the Swag. @Asterix is also eyeing out a RDTA! It doesn't stop there of course: coil tools, carry bags, batteries, pink vape bands (me!) and lots of new juice! @Silver hasn't helped with his "First Adventure into DIY" thread and there will definitely be an order going in for concentrates, bottles and a scale as soon as the suppliers re-open.
> 
> So, to sum up, very happy to be vaping and very happy to be on this forum at last!



Welcome to the forum @BellaBum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BellaBum

Silver said:


> Welcome @BellaBum !
> 
> Congrats on the 3 weeks! That is a great achievement! Many of us long time vapers here forget how challenging those first few weeks can be. So a big congrats to you!
> 
> Great to hear you are doing the vaping with your husband @Asterix - makes it so much easier when there are two people in my opinion
> 
> Enjoy the forum and feel free to ask questions as you go along
> 
> And happy new year to you and @Asterix !!


Thanks @Silver !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moon_Moon363

Hi all, I'm new here but I've been vaping a while and this looks like an amazing forum with helpful people I started vaping last year today actually but in between I had problems with my vape and switched back to smokes but about a month or two ago I gave up the tobacco and I am back with vaping this is my current setup






Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Moon_Moon363 
And congrats on returning to the vaping. 
Wishing you well this time round
Feel free to ask questions as you go along. 

All the best and happy new year


----------



## Moon_Moon363

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Moon_Moon363
> And congrats on returning to the vaping.
> Wishing you well this time round
> Feel free to ask questions as you go along.
> 
> All the best and happy new year


Thank you and to you as well

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Moon_Moon363 , and congratulations on starting your vaping journey again. The forum is a great place with amazing people that will go out of their way to assist if need be. Enjoy your stay here, and many happy clouds to you.

Happy New Year to you as well, hope 2018 will be one to be remembered in your life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Moon_Moon363 said:


> Hi all, I'm new here but I've been vaping a while and this looks like an amazing forum with helpful people I started vaping last year today actually but in between I had problems with my vape and switched back to smokes but about a month or two ago I gave up the tobacco and I am back with vaping this is my current setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

wow new members welcome @BellaBum @Asterix @moon_moon 363. have a great stay 
@Johan Coetzee the cue is brilliant its own right.it took me off stinkies too.
you would also be happy to know that there is a lot of experience on this forum for any style of vaping so to keep browsing the forum for different threads I am sure you will find your nichè and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Long time lurker. Finally joined today. Started vaping beginning December last year after smoking 30 a day.
I have not touched a smelly cigarette for a month and 3 days now. 
Eventually, my first new year smoke-free in 32 years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Dislike 1


----------



## Asterix

Captain Chaos said:


> Long time lurker. Finally joined today. Started vaping beginning December last year after smoking 30 a day.
> I have not touched a smelly cigarette for a month and 3 days now.
> Eventually, my first new year smoke-free in 32 years.


Welcome and congrats @Captain Chaos! I’m also 6 weeks stinkie clean after 32 odd years of smoking. Feels great, doesn’t it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Captain Chaos


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Moon_Moon363

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Welcome to the forum @BellaBum, @Moon_Moon363 and @Captain Chaos! Make yourselves at home here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

Thanks @Asterix and congrats to you too.
Thanks @Willyza and @Carnival.
I'm enjoying it here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Captain Chaos said:


> Long time lurker. Finally joined today. Started vaping beginning December last year after smoking 30 a day.
> I have not touched a smelly cigarette for a month and 3 days now.
> Eventually, my first new year smoke-free in 32 years.



Welcome to the forum @Captain Chaos 
A big congrats on that achievement after 32 years!!
You have done the hard part I assume
Wishing you well from here on

Feel free to ask questions as you go along. Lots of experienced and helpful vapers here...


----------



## Amir

Captain Chaos said:


> Long time lurker. Finally joined today. Started vaping beginning December last year after smoking 30 a day.
> I have not touched a smelly cigarette for a month and 3 days now.
> Eventually, my first new year smoke-free in 32 years.



Welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Chaos

Thank you @Silver and thank you @Amir.
Awesome bunch of people here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SthrnMixer

Hi folks. I've been vaping since 2008. Early on my experiences were a mix of mild success and dismal failure. It took me a few years off and on vaping and being a dual user to finally kick the smokes for good and go strictly to vaping. I'm proud to say I've not had a cigarette in over 2 years now. 

I do have a good bit of knowledge with most things pertaining to vaping and have been mixing my own juice for...well, I don't really remember now  Put it this way - I've not had to buy any liquids for several years. I'm eager to learn and share what I know.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

SthrnMixer said:


> Hi folks. I've been vaping since 2008. Early on my experiences were a mix of mild success and dismal failure. It took me a few years off and on vaping and being a dual user to finally kick the smokes for good and go strictly to vaping. I'm proud to say I've not had a cigarette in over 2 years now.
> 
> I do have a good bit of knowledge with most things pertaining to vaping and have been mixing my own juice for...well, I don't really remember now  Put it this way - I've not had to buy any liquids for several years. I'm eager to learn and share what I know.



Welcome @SthrnMixer ! Have seen your name on some diy sites before. We got a very open diy comunity and hope you feel right at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SthrnMixer said:


> Hi folks. I've been vaping since 2008. Early on my experiences were a mix of mild success and dismal failure. It took me a few years off and on vaping and being a dual user to finally kick the smokes for good and go strictly to vaping. I'm proud to say I've not had a cigarette in over 2 years now.
> 
> I do have a good bit of knowledge with most things pertaining to vaping and have been mixing my own juice for...well, I don't really remember now  Put it this way - I've not had to buy any liquids for several years. I'm eager to learn and share what I know.



Welcome to the forum @SthrnMixer
You have been vaping for a long time!! Wow.
Enjoy your stay and looking forward to hearing more about your vaping experiences


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @SthrnMixer


----------



## Amir

SthrnMixer said:


> Hi folks. I've been vaping since 2008. Early on my experiences were a mix of mild success and dismal failure. It took me a few years off and on vaping and being a dual user to finally kick the smokes for good and go strictly to vaping. I'm proud to say I've not had a cigarette in over 2 years now.
> 
> I do have a good bit of knowledge with most things pertaining to vaping and have been mixing my own juice for...well, I don't really remember now  Put it this way - I've not had to buy any liquids for several years. I'm eager to learn and share what I know.



Welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxdroft

Hi guys Im Foxdroft. 
I have been vaping for 2 years now. i joined to hopefully be able to help the vape community out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Tanja

Foxdroft said:


> Hi guys Im Foxdroft.
> I have been vaping for 2 years now. i joined to hopefully be able to help the vape community out.


Welcome and enjoy! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Foxdroft said:


> Hi guys Im Foxdroft.
> I have been vaping for 2 years now. i joined to hopefully be able to help the vape community out.


Welcome @Foxdroft! Tell us some more about your vaping preferences and gear etc.? You DIY?

This is a very open community where we share and assist each other freely, your contributions would therefore be most welcome. And hopefully we can assist in turn when the need arises!

Welcome and best regards!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamienK

Welcome @Foxdroft 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxdroft

Thank you @Raindance 
The setup Im using at the moment it an Athena with a goon lp (so far one of the few drippers that gave me the best flavour personally).
I have bought a couple of trial and errror vw and mechs but enjoy the simplicity of the mechs. I mix my own juices as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Foxdroft said:


> Thank you @Raindance
> The setup Im using at the moment it an Athena with a goon lp (so far one of the few drippers that gave me the best flavour personally).
> I have bought a couple of trial and errror vw and mechs but enjoy the simplicity of the mechs. I mix my own juices as well.


Great stuff! Hope to see some of those builds and recipes in the respective threads soon!

I've only just been converted to drippers and planning to go mech soon so interested in hearing your views and experiences.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxdroft

@Raindance 
You probably have heard it all before. Just study ohms law and build in safe limitations of your batteries and you should be fine.
I have had two vw devices fail on me in the past. Mechs normally wont fail if you keep them clean. Any device nowadays is mostly great so choice is mostly on what looks you want especially with mechs. VW devices (at the chance of being crucified) for me is mostly the same as well sure one fires a little faster than the other and other one makes more flashy lights than a disco club but that is all on your own preferences as well. According to me I build what I want my vape to do and the device is just for aesthetics and long or short term battery life. Focus most of your time on searching for a decent rda, rdta, or rta which ever floats your boat since great thing about vaping is everyone has there own preference and what works for themselves and no one else. If deciding to go for mech I would recommend staying away from clones and maybe going for a dual battery parallel device just for the added safety or better yet try a Noisy v2. Great thing is it has safety in so basically no chance of blowing up in your face so you can play around with no stress (not to be confused with v1 that is a series mech and would not recommend for first time mech).

Out of interest sake which RDA have you tried

Thank you @DamienK and @Tanja

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Foxdroft said:


> @Raindance
> You probably have heard it all before. Just study ohms law and build in safe limitations of your batteries and you should be fine.
> I have had two vw devices fail on me in the past. Mechs normally wont fail if you keep them clean. Any device nowadays is mostly great so choice is mostly on what looks you want especially with mechs. VW devices (at the chance of being crucified) for me is mostly the same as well sure one fires a little faster than the other and other one makes more flashy lights than a disco club but that is all on your own preferences as well. According to me I build what I want my vape to do and the device is just for aesthetics and long or short term battery life. Focus most of your time on searching for a decent rda, rdta, or rta which ever floats your boat since great thing about vaping is everyone has there own preference and what works for themselves and no one else. If deciding to go for mech I would recommend staying away from clones and maybe going for a dual battery parallel device just for the added safety or better yet try a Noisy v2. Great thing is it has safety in so basically no chance of blowing up in your face so you can play around with no stress (not to be confused with v1 that is a series mech and would not recommend for first time mech).
> 
> Out of interest sake which RDA have you tried
> 
> Thank you @DamienK and @Tanja


I've been studying up here on RDA's and mechs, specifically squonk mechs, and just today received an OL16. Awesome little thing! Unbelievable flavor! I have a couple of "old time" RDA's (Messy and boring) but recently got a Entheon and Pulse for my RSQ squonk mod. They are good but nowhere close to the OL16. Not by a mile!

In any case, I share your thinking on regulated devices and although I have a number of great DNA devices, I want to go less reliant on electronics so I am in the process of getting a Reo Grand. Build like a tank, just way more reliable! Lol. 

Thanks and Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxdroft

Raindance said:


> I've been studying up here on RDA's and mechs, specifically squonk mechs, and just today received an OL16. Awesome little thing! Unbelievable flavor! I have a couple of "old time" RDA's (Messy and boring) but recently got a Entheon and Pulse for my RSQ squonk mod. They are good but nowhere close to the OL16. Not by a mile!
> 
> In any case, I share your thinking on regulated devices and although I have a number of great DNA devices, I want to go less reliant on electronics so I am in the process of getting a Reo Grand. Build like a tank, just way more reliable! Lol.
> 
> Thanks and Regards



Please let me know how the reo turns out. Been looking at it for a while. Whell budget sqounkers that personally is also great is pulse bf and athena.
Have experienced no issues with either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Foxdroft said:


> Hi guys Im Foxdroft.
> I have been vaping for 2 years now. i joined to hopefully be able to help the vape community out.



Welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

welcome @Foxdroft


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Foxdroft 
Looking forward to your contributions 
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Silver

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> im the constant noob with this, started vaping 6 years ago with those twisp cig-alikes(they were crap) stopped for a 3 years smoked some more, started vaping again with a ego ce-8 it didnt last very long those are useless too, started vaping again in 2015 with a X20 pro-v another useless vape (i like the ss drip tips it came with), actually got off smoking again for a few months stopped again smoked some more coughed some more. then i tried a friends smok v8, i was like the tech is muuuch better now so i ordered a pico dual 200w, its pretty good don't like the tank very much melo3 mini isn't cool. so ive ordered some atomizer clones from slowtech. And im thinking of going into DIY juice next month it looks cool and there is allot of "support" on this site and a ton of DIY PDF manuals online so ill give it a go, i used to smoke a pack a day so the transition to vaping isn't easy need high nicotine and constant vaping to help with the nicotine supply



I know what you mean about needing higher nic @IVapesDaNicotine 
All it takes is the right device and a juice that you like a lot then its plain sailing
All the best to you


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

vaped on and off since 2008 started with twisp cig-alikes failed, used a ego CE-6/8 failed used a x20 prov failed years went by between vapes got a pico dual its cool subohm is better i guess used it for about 3 months now, going over to drippers as soon as the shipment comes from china, then its DIY juice. "premium juice" is too expensive at the rate i vape so ill try to make them myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

i deleted the longer post because it was very long lol. But yeah the nicotine issue is a *****, stress still makes me smoke from time to time


----------



## Carnival

Hi there @Foxdroft! Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to seeing more posts from you.


----------



## Resistance

@IVapesDaNicotine there's threads about mtl posted by veteran vapers and member vapers I thinks you need to browse a bit.a lot of info for throught hit seekers maybe you need to join us there and we can share ideas and thoughts

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dawood Bhawoodien

Hello, my name is Dawood. been vaping for close to a year now, still smoking stinkies on/off but has dramatically decreased the amount of smoking compared to vaping.

I am from Cape Town and here to learn new things all the time

Knowledge is Key

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Dawood Bhawoodien said:


> Hello, my name is Dawood. been vaping for close to a year now, still smoking stinkies on/off but has dramatically decreased the amount of smoking compared to vaping.
> 
> I am from Cape Town and here to learn new things all the time
> 
> Knowledge is Key



Welcome to the forum @Dawood Bhawoodien , thanks for the intro
Congrats on cutting down on the smoking!
Lots of info here and many helpful experienced vapers
Feel free to ask questions as you go along
All the best to you for your vape journey


----------



## MHD

Good afternoon

Imraan here from CT

Started vaping a few months now and havent looked back. 

Shout out to all administrators for the excellent platform for vapors.

Many thanks
Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @MHD
Thanks for the comments

Congrats on the vaping!!
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Carnival

Hello @Dawood Bhawoodien and @MHD! Welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @MHD . The forum is a great support group wrt vaping expertise and encouragement. Visit frequently and you will not return to smoking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MHD

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @MHD . The forum is a great support group wrt vaping expertise and encouragement. Visit frequently and you will not return to smoking.
> View attachment 118392


Thanks Magic Dragon

I'm already on my second mod
With fellow vapors.. makes it easier 
Will definitely frequent this site!


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @IVapesDaNicotine . I agree with you about the cost of juice. DIY is very easy at a basic level....and really cheap. Ask for help if you need it. There is already plenty of advice for new mixers on the forum. I would suggest that you first take a look at this document by @RichJB who is one of our most respected mixers. If you are in doubt as to something, just ask.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Dawood Bhawoodien said:


> Hello, my name is Dawood. been vaping for close to a year now, still smoking stinkies on/off but has dramatically decreased the amount of smoking compared to vaping.
> 
> I am from Cape Town and here to learn new things all the time
> 
> Knowledge is Key



Slms welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

MHD said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> Imraan here from CT
> 
> Started vaping a few months now and havent looked back.
> 
> Shout out to all administrators for the excellent platform for vapors.
> 
> Many thanks
> Regards



Slms welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

Welcome @Dawood Bhawoodien @MHD from a fellow Capetonian! Great to have you with us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

welcome @MHD @dawood bahwoodien and greetings all members

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MTBManiac

Hi All, my name is Maurice...Hardware/Infrastructure/Network Engineer, Snr Supp in the IT/Telecoms Industry. Quit smoking 3 months ago (for good this time). Vaping got me off of the Cancer Sticks. I currently run a VooPoo Drag Resin with Limitless RDTA Plus Tank. Taste chaser and Coil Builder (attempting anyway). Prices of ejuice is rocketing, so my journey into steeping my own starts soon. One thing about such forums is that people (VapeApes) are never shy to share/impart their knowledge. Cant wait to start this new journey with assist from all in the know...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Dawood Bhawoodien

MTBManiac said:


> Hi All, my name is Maurice...Hardware/Infrastructure/Network Engineer, Snr Supp in the IT/Telecoms Industry. Quit smoking 3 months ago (for good this time). Vaping got me off of the Cancer Sticks. I currently run a VooPoo Drag Resin with Limitless RDTA Plus Tank. Taste chaser and Coil Builder (attempting anyway). Prices of ejuice is rocketing, so my journey into steeping my own starts soon. One thing about such forums is that people (VapeApes) are never shy to share/impart their knowledge. Cant wait to start this new journey with assist from all in the know...


Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy yourself here @MTBManiac


----------



## Andre

MTBManiac said:


> Hi All, my name is Maurice...Hardware/Infrastructure/Network Engineer, Snr Supp in the IT/Telecoms Industry. Quit smoking 3 months ago (for good this time). Vaping got me off of the Cancer Sticks. I currently run a VooPoo Drag Resin with Limitless RDTA Plus Tank. Taste chaser and Coil Builder (attempting anyway). Prices of ejuice is rocketing, so my journey into steeping my own starts soon. One thing about such forums is that people (VapeApes) are never shy to share/impart their knowledge. Cant wait to start this new journey with assist from all in the know...


Most welcome to the forum @MTBManiac. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. DIY is lots of fun. Happy vaping.


----------



## Muttaqeen

Sup peeps

My name is Muttaqeen, everybody knows me as Muta, just easier to read and say lol

Been on here for over a year but only started posting yesterday.....

Vaping for over 2 Years now and won’t stop, enjoying it way too much

Looking forward to gaining some more knowledge and more mods using this platform hehe

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Welcome @MTBManiac and @Muttaqeen!! Hope you both enjoy your time here on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

Carnival said:


> Welcome @MTBManiac and @Muttaqeen!! Hope you both enjoy your time here on the forum.



Thanks bud


----------



## Silver

MTBManiac said:


> Hi All, my name is Maurice...Hardware/Infrastructure/Network Engineer, Snr Supp in the IT/Telecoms Industry. Quit smoking 3 months ago (for good this time). Vaping got me off of the Cancer Sticks. I currently run a VooPoo Drag Resin with Limitless RDTA Plus Tank. Taste chaser and Coil Builder (attempting anyway). Prices of ejuice is rocketing, so my journey into steeping my own starts soon. One thing about such forums is that people (VapeApes) are never shy to share/impart their knowledge. Cant wait to start this new journey with assist from all in the know...



Welcome to the forum @MTBManiac 
Congrats on the vaping and quitting the smoking. Great achievement!
All the best for your journey from here on
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Silver

Muttaqeen said:


> Sup peeps
> 
> My name is Muttaqeen, everybody knows me as Muta, just easier to read and say lol
> 
> Been on here for over a year but only started posting yesterday.....
> 
> Vaping for over 2 Years now and won’t stop, enjoying it way too much
> 
> Looking forward to gaining some more knowledge and more mods using this platform hehe



Welcome @Muttaqeen 
Congrats on the vaping - and on starting to get involved here.
Enjoy your stay !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

Silver said:


> Welcome @Muttaqeen
> Congrats on the vaping - and on starting to get involved here.
> Enjoy your stay !



Much appreciated


----------



## Amir

MTBManiac said:


> Hi All, my name is Maurice...Hardware/Infrastructure/Network Engineer, Snr Supp in the IT/Telecoms Industry. Quit smoking 3 months ago (for good this time). Vaping got me off of the Cancer Sticks. I currently run a VooPoo Drag Resin with Limitless RDTA Plus Tank. Taste chaser and Coil Builder (attempting anyway). Prices of ejuice is rocketing, so my journey into steeping my own starts soon. One thing about such forums is that people (VapeApes) are never shy to share/impart their knowledge. Cant wait to start this new journey with assist from all in the know...



welcome to the forum @MTBManiac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Muttaqeen said:


> Sup peeps
> 
> My name is Muttaqeen, everybody knows me as Muta, just easier to read and say lol
> 
> Been on here for over a year but only started posting yesterday.....
> 
> Vaping for over 2 Years now and won’t stop, enjoying it way too much
> 
> Looking forward to gaining some more knowledge and more mods using this platform hehe



Slms welcome to the forum @Muttaqeen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Captain Chaos , and congratulations on your achievement, it just gets better from here on in. Hope you will enjoy your stay here with the rest of us. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Thanks @Room Fogger, I'm having a ball here.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

welcome @MTBManiac


----------



## Willyza

Welcome and enjoy @MTBManiac


----------



## AJFour

Hi everyone. I’m new here, but not new to vaping. I found this forum while googling Twisp device questions. 

Hoping to learn from all the experts!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @AJFour , hope you will enjoy your stay. The site is filled with very knowledgeable people, always willing to share. And there is reading galore in all of the threads. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Captain Chaos

Welcome @AJFour. Kick off your shoes, fill up the juice and start reading. Lots of interesting banter to peruse through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @AJFour 
Wishing you well on your journey from here
There are loads of experienced helpful vapers here
Feel free to ask questions as you go along

Enjoy your stay


----------



## Hooked

AJFour said:


> Hi everyone. I’m new here, but not new to vaping. I found this forum while googling Twisp device questions.
> 
> Hoping to learn from all the experts!



Welcome to the forum @AJFour!  You're in the right place for questions - and answers! Many friendly, helpful peeps here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

welcome @AJFour


----------



## Amir

AJFour said:


> Hi everyone. I’m new here, but not new to vaping. I found this forum while googling Twisp device questions.
> 
> Hoping to learn from all the experts!



Welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groenspookasem

Stale newb here, started around last year with a smok alien kit, upgraded the atty to a limitless rdta. Was alright bar the leaks. In a fit of rage I binned it, lost two laptop bags to eliquid. I enjoyed vaping it, not smelling like it.

I'm making a comeback, but with specific needs and your help / advice will be appreciated!

I am looking for a tiny mod that packs at least 80w, internal batteries preferred 

Contenders so far are;
* Snow wolf mini plus
* Vaporesso revenger mini or swag
Anything else I should look into?

My Attie needs are strict and here I need most help 
* Leakproof
* Single coil
* Quiet
* RTA preferred 
* 24mm if I go Snow wolf or swag

So far I'm down to;
* Kylin (there's a new one coming...) 
* Merlin mini
* Wotofo Smm
? 

I'm a low wattage guy and don't need clouds, less is better. So much-needed has changed in half a year or so. I even consider the aspire breeze at this point... 




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

groenspookasem said:


> Stale newb here, started around last year with a smok alien kit, upgraded the atty to a limitless rdta. Was alright bar the leaks. In a fit of rage I binned it, lost two laptop bags to eliquid. I enjoyed vaping it, not smelling like it.
> 
> I'm making a comeback, but with specific needs and your help / advice will be appreciated!
> 
> I am looking for a tiny mod that packs at least 80w, internal batteries preferred
> 
> Contenders so far are;
> * Snow wolf mini plus
> * Vaporesso revenger mini or swag
> Anything else I should look into?
> 
> My Attie needs are strict and here I need most help
> * Leakproof
> * Single coil
> * Quiet
> * RTA preferred
> * 24mm if I go Snow wolf
> 
> So far I'm down to;
> * Kylin (there's a new one coming...)
> * Merlin mini
> * Wotofo Smm
> ?
> 
> I'm a low wattage guy and don't need clouds, less is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum @groenspookasem !

I know the feeling, I get really tired of the sticky hands and toilet rolls left everywhere! 

You're not going to regret the Snow Wolf, I'm fairly certain about that.

With regards to RTA's... Maybe the Zeus?

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/zeus-rta

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

groenspookasem said:


> Stale newb here, started around last year with a smok alien kit, upgraded the atty to a limitless rdta. Was alright bar the leaks. In a fit of rage I binned it, lost two laptop bags to eliquid. I enjoyed vaping it, not smelling like it.
> 
> I'm making a comeback, but with specific needs and your help / advice will be appreciated!
> 
> I am looking for a tiny mod that packs at least 80w, internal batteries preferred
> 
> Contenders so far are;
> * Snow wolf mini plus
> * Vaporesso revenger mini or swag
> Anything else I should look into?
> 
> My Attie needs are strict and here I need most help
> * Leakproof
> * Single coil
> * Quiet
> * RTA preferred
> * 24mm if I go Snow wolf or swag
> 
> So far I'm down to;
> * Kylin (there's a new one coming...)
> * Merlin mini
> * Wotofo Smm
> ?
> 
> I'm a low wattage guy and don't need clouds, less is better. So much-needed has changed in half a year or so. I even consider the aspire breeze at this point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Welcome brother.
Enjoy your stay .

Is there a reason you want a mod with a internal battery brother?
If this is gonna be your only mod to carry around i would rather go for something that takes 18650 batteries.

Last thing you want is to be in the office or out on a jol and your battery dies and you land up buying cigs to fix the crave.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

groenspookasem said:


> Stale newb here, started around last year with a smok alien kit, upgraded the atty to a limitless rdta. Was alright bar the leaks. In a fit of rage I binned it, lost two laptop bags to eliquid. I enjoyed vaping it, not smelling like it.
> 
> I'm making a comeback, but with specific needs and your help / advice will be appreciated!
> 
> I am looking for a tiny mod that packs at least 80w, internal batteries preferred
> 
> Contenders so far are;
> * Snow wolf mini plus
> * Vaporesso revenger mini or swag
> Anything else I should look into?
> 
> My Attie needs are strict and here I need most help
> * Leakproof
> * Single coil
> * Quiet
> * RTA preferred
> * 24mm if I go Snow wolf or swag
> 
> So far I'm down to;
> * Kylin (there's a new one coming...)
> * Merlin mini
> * Wotofo Smm
> ?
> 
> I'm a low wattage guy and don't need clouds, less is better. So much-needed has changed in half a year or so. I even consider the aspire breeze at this point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Welcome GSA, try the OBS Engine nano. Virtually leakproof single coil RTA and all round good performer. Pocket friendly as well.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

groenspookasem said:


> Stale newb here, started around last year with a smok alien kit, upgraded the atty to a limitless rdta. Was alright bar the leaks. In a fit of rage I binned it, lost two laptop bags to eliquid. I enjoyed vaping it, not smelling like it.
> 
> I'm making a comeback, but with specific needs and your help / advice will be appreciated!
> 
> I am looking for a tiny mod that packs at least 80w, internal batteries preferred
> 
> Contenders so far are;
> * Snow wolf mini plus
> * Vaporesso revenger mini or swag
> Anything else I should look into?
> 
> My Attie needs are strict and here I need most help
> * Leakproof
> * Single coil
> * Quiet
> * RTA preferred
> * 24mm if I go Snow wolf or swag
> 
> So far I'm down to;
> * Kylin (there's a new one coming...)
> * Merlin mini
> * Wotofo Smm
> ?
> 
> I'm a low wattage guy and don't need clouds, less is better. So much-needed has changed in half a year or so. I even consider the aspire breeze at this point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



welcome to the forum @groenspookasem


----------



## groenspookasem

Wow - super quick replies - Thank you guys
@Stosta - Zeus, I'm going to check that out right now, thanks for the info
@Clouds4Days - Only reason I prefer internal batteries are for ease of use and fewer things to charge/keep track of. I'm leaning towards the Snowwolf as it's simple and clean. I don't need flashing lights or fancy features, but it supports inline charge and use iirc. Club...too old 
@Raindance - OBS Engine nano, another one I'm going to check out now, thank for the heads up
@Amir - Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

groenspookasem said:


> Stale newb here, started around last year with a smok alien kit, upgraded the atty to a limitless rdta. Was alright bar the leaks. In a fit of rage I binned it, lost two laptop bags to eliquid. I enjoyed vaping it, not smelling like it.
> 
> I'm making a comeback, but with specific needs and your help / advice will be appreciated!
> 
> I am looking for a tiny mod that packs at least 80w, internal batteries preferred
> 
> Contenders so far are;
> * Snow wolf mini plus
> * Vaporesso revenger mini or swag
> Anything else I should look into?
> 
> My Attie needs are strict and here I need most help
> * Leakproof
> * Single coil
> * Quiet
> * RTA preferred
> * 24mm if I go Snow wolf or swag
> 
> So far I'm down to;
> * Kylin (there's a new one coming...)
> * Merlin mini
> * Wotofo Smm
> ?
> 
> I'm a low wattage guy and don't need clouds, less is better. So much-needed has changed in half a year or so. I even consider the aspire breeze at this point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Warm welcome to you, @groenspookasem 

I see fellow forum members have already advised you, awesome.  Happy vaping!


----------



## Hooked

groenspookasem said:


> Stale newb here, started around last year with a smok alien kit, upgraded the atty to a limitless rdta. Was alright bar the leaks. In a fit of rage I binned it, lost two laptop bags to eliquid. I enjoyed vaping it, not smelling like it.
> 
> I'm making a comeback, but with specific needs and your help / advice will be appreciated!
> 
> I am looking for a tiny mod that packs at least 80w, internal batteries preferred
> 
> Contenders so far are;
> * Snow wolf mini plus
> * Vaporesso revenger mini or swag
> Anything else I should look into?
> 
> My Attie needs are strict and here I need most help
> * Leakproof
> * Single coil
> * Quiet
> * RTA preferred
> * 24mm if I go Snow wolf or swag
> 
> So far I'm down to;
> * Kylin (there's a new one coming...)
> * Merlin mini
> * Wotofo Smm
> ?
> 
> I'm a low wattage guy and don't need clouds, less is better. So much-needed has changed in half a year or so. I even consider the aspire breeze at this point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@groenspookasem Welcome back to vaping! Your best bet is to PM @BumbleBee, the owner of The Vape Guy. He listens to what your needs are and offers advice and suggestions based on what YOU want. If he doesn't stock the required item he'll order it for you. Just recently he assisted me with buying 3 devices, after we'd exchanged probably about 50 PMs. He has the patience of a saint! He's most definitely my Go-To man. If you'd rather phone him his number is on his website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RynoP

Ryno here. not new to vaping or forums but new to vaping forums. 
love rta's, dont like dripping full of nonsense on what I use. 
using geekvape griffin tank and wismex mod looking into new mod now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RynoP

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum @groenspookasem !
> 
> I know the feeling, I get really tired of the sticky hands and toilet rolls left everywhere!
> 
> You're not going to regret the Snow Wolf, I'm fairly certain about that.
> 
> With regards to RTA's... Maybe the Zeus?
> 
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/zeus-rta




Quite funny. Also had toilet paper close by when i first started with my griffin rta. dont really get that much leakong anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

RynoP said:


> Quite funny. Also had toilet paper close by when i first started with my griffin rta. dont really get that much leakong anymore.


Nowadays leaking is a rare thing for me, I think it's because I have binned all the RTAs that leak.

I'm an exceptionally messy dripper though!


----------



## Amir

RynoP said:


> Ryno here. not new to vaping or forums but new to vaping forums.
> love rta's, dont like dripping full of nonsense on what I use.
> using geekvape griffin tank and wismex mod looking into new mod now



Welcome to the forum @RynoP


----------



## RynoP

Amir said:


> Welcome to the forum @RynoP




Oh and forgot Im from lekker pretoria!


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @RynoP , enjoy your stay on the forum. The people here are great. Many happy clouds to you.


----------



## Drowner

Hi everyone, Drowner here. Call sign chosen due to having killed off an Eleaf mod and recently a Voopoo Drag by drowning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Drowner , stay away from water . Know you are going to enjoy it here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drowner

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome @Drowner , stay away from water . Know you are going to enjoy it here!


Onto an Aegis now to protect myself from myself...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Drowner said:


> Onto an Aegis now to protect myself from myself...


Welcome @Drowner !

If you've lost two to the water the Aegis sounds like a very reasonably thought out purchase!

Both in the pool?


----------



## Carnival

Welcome! @RynoP and @Drowner 

Hope you both enjoy your time with us on the forum.


----------



## Room Fogger

Drowner said:


> Onto an Aegis now to protect myself from myself...


You won't be sorry, I also have a bulletproof for fishing you never know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix

Drowner said:


> Onto an Aegis now to protect myself from myself...



Welcome @Drowner

I'm loving my Aegis and am sure you will too. Only advice is to maybe get a phone screen protector, cut it to size and stick it on the screen, as I find it marks quite easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Drowner said:


> Hi everyone, Drowner here. Call sign chosen due to having killed off an Eleaf mod and recently a Voopoo Drag by drowning.



Welcome to the forum @Drowner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

welcome back @groenspookasem
welcome @RynoP and @Drowner


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @RynoP and @Drowner 
All the best with your vape journeys amd enjoy your stay


----------



## Hooked

RynoP said:


> Oh and forgot Im from lekker pretoria!



@RynoP The beautiful Jacaranda city! I lived there at one time many moons ago and I never tired of the Jacarandas - though they make an awful mess on one's car!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RynoP

@Hooked they also dont help for allergies! but I wont easily move to another city. love it here. 

We also have great vape stores here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brandonfrancis

Hi Everyone 

My name is Brandon. I'm from Cape Town. I'm pretty much a newbie when it comes to vaping. I'm looking forward to meeting new people

I'm currently running a Voopoo drag x Medusa RDTA.
So far, no complaints

Sent from my VFD 1100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Hello there @brandonfrancis! Welcome to the forum, make yourself at home and I hope you enjoy your time here with us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

brandonfrancis said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My name is Brandon. I'm from Cape Town. I'm pretty much a newbie when it comes to vaping. I'm looking forward to meeting new people
> 
> I'm currently running a Voopoo drag x Medusa RDTA.
> So far, no complaints
> 
> Sent from my VFD 1100 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @brandonfrancis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to the community @brandonfrancis , you are going to enjoy it. Many happy clouds to you,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

brandonfrancis said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My name is Brandon. I'm from Cape Town. I'm pretty much a newbie when it comes to vaping. I'm looking forward to meeting new people
> 
> I'm currently running a Voopoo drag x Medusa RDTA.
> So far, no complaints
> 
> Sent from my VFD 1100 using Tapatalk


Welcome @brandonfrancis !

The Drag seems to be an extremely popular choice! What juices have you found so far that you like?


----------



## brandonfrancis

Stosta said:


> Welcome @brandonfrancis !
> 
> The Drag seems to be an extremely popular choice! What juices have you found so far that you like?


Just finished The Henry from The Handlebar

Got some nasty juice laying around. 

I'm more of a dessert person.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Stosta

brandonfrancis said:


> Just finished The Henry from The Handlebar
> 
> Got some nasty juice laying around.
> 
> I'm more of a dessert person.
> Any suggestions?


Well gee... I got ready to type out a whole list and then suddenly realised that for desserts, I don't think I do actually! Lately I've found anything that isn't cool and fruity to be unvapeable! 

Who else is online that might have a recomendation...

@Clouds4Days @Genosmate @SmokeyJoe @SAVapeGear maybe you guys can help here?


----------



## brandonfrancis

Stosta said:


> Well gee... I got ready to type out a whole list and then suddenly realised that for desserts, I don't think I do actually! Lately I've found anything that isn't cool and fruity to be unvapeable!
> 
> Who else is online that might have a recomendation...
> 
> @Clouds4Days @Genosmate @SmokeyJoe @SAVapeGear maybe you guys can help here?


Ahhhhh

Feel free to share, I'm open to new flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sharty

Hi fellow vapers. I've also been on the forum for a while now but did not get a chance to introduce myself... Been caught up with work.. (apologies)

I'm Sharty, Been off Cigarettes for about a year or so. Started with twisping but now moved on to vaping. Loving it! Still new to it but eager to learn alot more!

I currently have a revenger x and a smok pen plus. Just the usual fill and vape.

Soon I want to move onto rebuild-able mods.

I'm pretty sure ill learn alot on this forum.

Looking forward to reading and learning about the vaping world with all you fellow vapers...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate

Stosta said:


> Well gee... I got ready to type out a whole list and then suddenly realised that for desserts, I don't think I do actually! Lately I've found anything that isn't cool and fruity to be unvapeable!
> 
> Who else is online that might have a recomendation...
> 
> @Clouds4Days @Genosmate @SmokeyJoe @SAVapeGear maybe you guys can help here?



@brandonfrancis ,can help too much bud as I don't really like dessert flavour vapes,tried a few a while back and can't remember the names.......but I did try one recently which I liked its called Milk Tart,and I also tried the Chelsea Bun,I liked them both,they are here http://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vape-juice/south-african-juice?page={page}

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brandonfrancis

Genosmate said:


> @brandonfrancis ,can help too much bud as I don't really like dessert flavour vapes,tried a few a while back and can't remember the names.......but I did try one recently which I liked its called Milk Tart,and I also tried the Chelsea Bun,I liked them both,they are here http://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vape-juice/south-african-juice?page={page}


Thanks
Much appreciated

I will definitely take a look


----------



## Stosta

brandonfrancis said:


> Ahhhhh
> 
> Feel free to share, I'm open to new flavours


Well in that case!

Red Pill from Vapour Mountain is the BEST

Also in rotation:

Naked 100 - Brain Freeze
Nasty Juice - Cush Man
Boost E-Liquid - Boosted
Sickboy77 - Mr Funk
Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid - Kiwichi


----------



## Stosta

Sharty said:


> Hi fellow vapers. I've also been on the forum for a while now but did not get a chance to introduce myself... Been caught up with work.. (apologies)
> 
> I'm Sharty, Been off Cigarettes for about a year or so. Started with twisping but now moved on to vaping. Loving it! Still new to it but eager to learn alot more!
> 
> I currently have a revenger x and a smok pen plus. Just the usual fill and vape.
> 
> Soon I want to move onto rebuild-able mods.
> 
> I'm pretty sure ill learn alot on this forum.
> 
> Looking forward to reading and learning about the vaping world with all you fellow vapers...


Welcome @Sharty !

I have to ask about the chosen name, because in my house a shart is definitely not something I would want to be called! 

Congrats on the quitting! Strangely enough I've been vaping for a little over two years and only now am I starting with the Twisp.

Once you get into rebuildables you won't look back I promise. Especially with the help on here, problems are made easy to solve.

You looking at anything in particular?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## brandonfrancis

Stosta said:


> Well in that case!
> 
> Red Pill from Vapour Mountain is the BEST
> 
> Also in rotation:
> 
> Naked 100 - Brain Freeze
> Nasty Juice - Cush Man
> Boost E-Liquid - Boosted
> Sickboy77 - Mr Funk
> Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid - Kiwichi


Sounds fruitful

I've tried the cush man, that's always a favourite that keeps me coming back for more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sharty

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Sharty !
> 
> I have to ask about the chosen name, because in my house a shart is definitely not something I would want to be called!
> 
> Congrats on the quitting! Strangely enough I've been vaping for a little over two years and only now am I starting with the Twisp.
> 
> Once you get into rebuildables you won't look back I promise. Especially with the help on here, problems are made easy to solve.
> 
> You looking at anything in particular?



Lol that is just the nickname I have since I was very young. Do not ask how I got it coz not even I know 

Twsip and vape is like totally and completely different! After vaping, I won't twisp again...

I can only imagine, I really look forward to it...

I don't know much about rebuildables however there seems to be hype around the squonker so I'm thinking of getting one of those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

brandonfrancis said:


> Sounds fruitful
> 
> I've tried the cush man, that's always a favourite that keeps me coming back for more.


Also Gringo from Wiener Vapes!

But like I said, cool fruit obsession over here!


----------



## brandonfrancis

Stosta said:


> Also Gringo from Wiener Vapes!
> 
> But like I said, cool fruit obsession over here!


I'll definitely hit you up in the future if I come across something more to your liking

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Sharty said:


> Hi fellow vapers. I've also been on the forum for a while now but did not get a chance to introduce myself... Been caught up with work.. (apologies)
> 
> I'm Sharty, Been off Cigarettes for about a year or so. Started with twisping but now moved on to vaping. Loving it! Still new to it but eager to learn alot more!
> 
> I currently have a revenger x and a smok pen plus. Just the usual fill and vape.
> 
> Soon I want to move onto rebuild-able mods.
> 
> I'm pretty sure ill learn alot on this forum.
> 
> Looking forward to reading and learning about the vaping world with all you fellow vapers...



Hi! @Sharty 

Welcome to the forum! Lots and LOTS of great info to learn around here, enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sharty

Carnival said:


> Hi! @Sharty
> 
> Welcome to the forum! Lots and LOTS of great info to learn around here, enjoy!



Thank you @Carnival 

Definitely will do


----------



## brandonfrancis

Sharty said:


> Hi fellow vapers. I've also been on the forum for a while now but did not get a chance to introduce myself... Been caught up with work.. (apologies)
> 
> I'm Sharty, Been off Cigarettes for about a year or so. Started with twisping but now moved on to vaping. Loving it! Still new to it but eager to learn alot more!
> 
> I currently have a revenger x and a smok pen plus. Just the usual fill and vape.
> 
> Soon I want to move onto rebuild-able mods.
> 
> I'm pretty sure ill learn alot on this forum.
> 
> Looking forward to reading and learning about the vaping world with all you fellow vapers...


Welcome @Sharty

Like you, I'm also new to this. 
Let's explore vaping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sharty

Stosta said:


> Also Gringo from Wiener Vapes!
> 
> But like I said, cool fruit obsession over here!





Stosta said:


> Also Gringo from Wiener Vapes!
> 
> But like I said, cool fruit obsession over here!



Fruit obsession over here also!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

brandonfrancis said:


> Just finished The Henry from The Handlebar
> 
> Got some nasty juice laying around.
> 
> I'm more of a dessert person.
> Any suggestions?





brandonfrancis said:


> Ahhhhh
> 
> Feel free to share, I'm open to new flavours



This thread might help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


> This thread might help.


Good thinking @Andre !


----------



## Sharty

@brandonfrancis 

Have you tried The Pablo from Handlebar?


----------



## brandonfrancis

Sharty said:


> @brandonfrancis
> 
> Have you tried The Pablo from Handlebar?


Not yet.
How is it?


----------



## Amir

Sharty said:


> Hi fellow vapers. I've also been on the forum for a while now but did not get a chance to introduce myself... Been caught up with work.. (apologies)
> 
> I'm Sharty, Been off Cigarettes for about a year or so. Started with twisping but now moved on to vaping. Loving it! Still new to it but eager to learn alot more!
> 
> I currently have a revenger x and a smok pen plus. Just the usual fill and vape.
> 
> Soon I want to move onto rebuild-able mods.
> 
> I'm pretty sure ill learn alot on this forum.
> 
> Looking forward to reading and learning about the vaping world with all you fellow vapers...



Welcome to the forum @Sharty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds

@brandonfrancis @Sharty 
Welcome guys! I'm sure you'll find answers to many of your vape related questions on this forum. It's helped me alot!

As far as juice goes, everyone has their own personal preference. But I'd definitely recommend the following:
Wurld - MiLC
Alpha - Emissary Elixirs
Zoob/Zewb - MiLC
Gringo - Weiner Vapes
Panama - Weiner Vapes
Tail Chase - Weiner Vapes
Coffee Cake - Paulies

These are just some of my personal favourites.

Anyway, all the best on the vaping journey ahead! 

P.S. Remember...vaping any juice is still better than smoking cigarettes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sharty

@brandonfrancis It has quite a unique taste to it. An awesome dessert/bakery e-liquid... Give it a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sharty

Thank you @Amir


----------



## brandonfrancis

SergioChasingClouds said:


> @brandonfrancis @Sharty
> Welcome guys! I'm sure you'll find answers to many of your vape related questions on this forum. It's helped me alot!
> 
> As far as juice goes, everyone has their own personal preference. But I'd definitely recommend the following:
> Wurld - MiLC
> Alpha - Emissary Elixirs
> Zoob/Zewb - MiLC
> Gringo - Weiner Vapes
> Panama - Weiner Vapes
> Tail Chase - Weiner Vapes
> Coffee Cake - Paulies
> 
> These are just some of my personal favourites.
> 
> Anyway, all the best on the vaping journey ahead!
> 
> P.S. Remember...vaping any juice is still better than smoking cigarettes!


Thanks @SergioChasingClouds
Will definitely check them out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sharty

@brandonfrancis @Stosta I've also tried Strawberry Jelly Donut by Loaded. Was really nice also!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sharty

Thank you @SergioChasingClouds


----------



## Stevovapes

Howzit Vapers. Steve here from Edenvale, JHB. I stopped the stinkies and started the vape in July 2017 and haven’t touched a cig since. Ive since caught the DIY bug and have started making my own coils. Vaping not only changed my life health wise but socially as well, what a great bunch of people, all willing to help and share their knowledge. Wish I had started sooner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Stevovapes , great news and congratulations on being stinky free

I also stopped about that time and the difference is amazing. Enjoy your stay on this wonderful community. Everyone is super helpful and willing to share.

Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

brandonfrancis said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My name is Brandon. I'm from Cape Town. I'm pretty much a newbie when it comes to vaping. I'm looking forward to meeting new people
> 
> I'm currently running a Voopoo drag x Medusa RDTA.
> So far, no complaints
> 
> Sent from my VFD 1100 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @brandonfrancis 
Congrats on the vaping. Feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Sharty said:


> Hi fellow vapers. I've also been on the forum for a while now but did not get a chance to introduce myself... Been caught up with work.. (apologies)
> 
> I'm Sharty, Been off Cigarettes for about a year or so. Started with twisping but now moved on to vaping. Loving it! Still new to it but eager to learn alot more!
> 
> I currently have a revenger x and a smok pen plus. Just the usual fill and vape.
> 
> Soon I want to move onto rebuild-able mods.
> 
> I'm pretty sure ill learn alot on this forum.
> 
> Looking forward to reading and learning about the vaping world with all you fellow vapers...



Welcome to the forum @Sharty
Big congrats on the year off the stinkies
Enjoy your stay. Lots of amazing, helpful and experienced vapers here


----------



## Silver

Stevovapes said:


> Howzit Vapers. Steve here from Edenvale, JHB. I stopped the stinkies and started the vape in July 2017 and haven’t touched a cig since. Ive since caught the DIY bug and have started making my own coils. Vaping not only changed my life health wise but socially as well, what a great bunch of people, all willing to help and share their knowledge. Wish I had started sooner.



Hi and welcome @Stevovapes 
Congrats on not touching the stinkies since July! Great achievement
Wishing you all the best for your vape journey from here
Enjoy your stay


----------



## vicTor

Stevovapes said:


> Howzit Vapers. Steve here from Edenvale, JHB. I stopped the stinkies and started the vape in July 2017 and haven’t touched a cig since. Ive since caught the DIY bug and have started making my own coils. Vaping not only changed my life health wise but socially as well, what a great bunch of people, all willing to help and share their knowledge. Wish I had started sooner.



another vaper from The Vale !
awesome, 

and welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

brandonfrancis said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My name is Brandon. I'm from Cape Town. I'm pretty much a newbie when it comes to vaping. I'm looking forward to meeting new people
> 
> I'm currently running a Voopoo drag x Medusa RDTA.
> So far, no complaints
> 
> Sent from my VFD 1100 using Tapatalk



Welcome @brandonfrancis from a fellow Capetonian. This forum is one big family who help and befriend each other, so you've come to the right place! Feel free to ask or answer questions and comment on the posts - you belong to the family now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Stevovapes said:


> Howzit Vapers. Steve here from Edenvale, JHB. I stopped the stinkies and started the vape in July 2017 and haven’t touched a cig since. Ive since caught the DIY bug and have started making my own coils. Vaping not only changed my life health wise but socially as well, what a great bunch of people, all willing to help and share their knowledge. Wish I had started sooner.



Welcome @Stevovapes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDodge

I cant beleive I had not joined this forum sooner. I have never smoked stinkies and started vaping in September last year out of interest. Well now, I am hooked. It has definitely become a hobby of mine and I am learning more each day. However, still so much more to learn and do. I started with a procolour kit as my first setup (My beautiful wife bought it for me after months of nagging). After seeing all the hype of building, in December I bought a new mod (Drag) and my first RDTA. Got some fused claptons in and have finally mastered the perfect wick. Looking forward to experimenting with different mods and atomisers and someday would like to try building my own coils. Anyway, thats me. I am studying medicine, and what interests me is the health benefits/consequences of vaping that are yet to be uncovered.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## SergioChasingClouds

Stevovapes said:


> Howzit Vapers. Steve here from Edenvale, JHB. I stopped the stinkies and started





vicTor said:


> another vaper from The Vale !
> awesome,
> 
> and welcome



We should have a vales vape meet???? @vicTor @Stevovapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

DrDodge said:


> I cant beleive I had not joined this forum sooner. I have never smoked stinkies and started vaping in September last year out of interest. Well now, I am hooked. It has definitely become a hobby of mine and I am learning more each day. However, still so much more to learn and do. I started with a procolour kit as my first setup (My beautiful wife bought it for me after months of nagging). After seeing all the hype of building, in December I bought a new mod (Drag) and my first RDTA. Got some fused claptons in and have finally mastered the perfect wick. Looking forward to experimenting with different mods and atomisers and someday would like to try building my own coils. Anyway, thats me. I am studying medicine, and what interests me is the health benefits/consequences of vaping that are yet to be uncovered.


Awesome!

I think with the plethora of people on here you would be the first with a medical background. Hope you find the new hobby so interesting that you can't help but do some sideline research on things for us @DrDodge !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

DrDodge said:


> I cant beleive I had not joined this forum sooner. I have never smoked stinkies and started vaping in September last year out of interest. Well now, I am hooked. It has definitely become a hobby of mine and I am learning more each day. However, still so much more to learn and do. I started with a procolour kit as my first setup (My beautiful wife bought it for me after months of nagging). After seeing all the hype of building, in December I bought a new mod (Drag) and my first RDTA. Got some fused claptons in and have finally mastered the perfect wick. Looking forward to experimenting with different mods and atomisers and someday would like to try building my own coils. Anyway, thats me. I am studying medicine, and what interests me is the health benefits/consequences of vaping that are yet to be uncovered.



welcome to the forum @DrDodge


----------



## Weaponzx007

Hi Guys, my name is Nevil, stopped smoking cigarettes about 2 years ago but then started puffing on black stone cherry cigars, my wife almost died when i told her how much i spent monthly on cigars so gave me the choice going cold turkey or vape, guess what i chose  and to be honest i cant stand the smell of cigarettes or cigars now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Weaponzx007 said:


> Hi Guys, my name is Nevil, stopped smoking cigarettes about 2 years ago but then started puffing on black stone cherry cigars, my wife almost died when i told her how much i spent monthly on cigars so gave me the choice going cold turkey or vape, guess what i chose  and to be honest i cant stand the smell of cigarettes or cigars now.


Welcome Nevil!

Always good to see more Durban guys on here!

Definitely made the right choice. I personally could never stand a cigar, which was a bit ridiculous considering I spent years working behind a cigar bar (and now I work for a wine company, and cannot stand wine... Wonder what my next job will be, working with chalk and cotton wool maybe).

What kit are you using? Also, do you now enjoy cigar flavours in your vape?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Weaponzx007 , great of you to join us, and a good decision. 

Hope you will enjoy your stay here. I also miss my cigar with a nice Port or Sherry, but haven't been able to stomach the tobacco flavour juices, maybe next year!

Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Weaponzx007

Stosta said:


> Welcome Nevil!
> 
> Always good to see more Durban guys on here!
> 
> Definitely made the right choice. I personally could never stand a cigar, which was a bit ridiculous considering I spent years working behind a cigar bar (and now I work for a wine company, and cannot stand wine... Wonder what my next job will be, working with chalk and cotton wool maybe).
> 
> What kit are you using? Also, do you now enjoy cigar flavours in your vape?




Hahahahaha , to be honest i haven't tried many flavors as i only started vaping in December. I started using a Joytech Ego AIO but that was fine but then started burning through coils, got a Kangertech Dripbox 2 but that isn't convenient to carry in my pocket cos it would leak. Now im using a Ijoy Capo 100 great device and the battery lasts the whole day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Weaponzx007 said:


> Hi Guys, my name is Nevil, stopped smoking cigarettes about 2 years ago but then started puffing on black stone cherry cigars, my wife almost died when i told her how much i spent monthly on cigars so gave me the choice going cold turkey or vape, guess what i chose  and to be honest i cant stand the smell of cigarettes or cigars now.



welcome to the forum @Weaponzx007

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Weaponzx007 said:


> Hahahahaha , to be honest i haven't tried many flavors as i only started vaping in December. I started using a Joytech Ego AIO but that was fine but then started burning through coils, got a Kangertech Dripbox 2 but that isn't convenient to carry in my pocket cos it would leak. Now im using a Ijoy Capo 100 great device and the battery lasts the whole day.


Three devices in two months? You're sounding like a hardened vaper already! Got to catch 'em all! But that does sound like a legitimate progression. The AIO is great to figure out if you can make a go of the vaping thing, and the Dripbox is hard work for a new vaper to deal with.

Glad the Capo is working for you though! IJoy have made some great products.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraigJK

Hi all, my name is Craig. I've been vaping for roughly 3 years on and off, smokes when out parting seem to get the best of me and then its just a hella process quitting again. Hoping that this is the time i don't pick up another cig again. Excited to get back into mixing juice and just blowing dank clouds. Not entirely sure what more to say so haha have wicked day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

CraigJK said:


> Hi all, my name is Craig. I've been vaping for roughly 3 years on and off, smokes when out parting seem to get the best of me and then its just a hella process quitting again. Hoping that this is the time i don't pick up another cig again. Excited to get back into mixing juice and just blowing dank clouds. Not entirely sure what more to say so haha have wicked day.


That's pretty much all there is to it!

Bummer about the relapses, what is it that keeps the cigs finding their way back in?

What kit you using @CraigJK ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

CraigJK said:


> Hi all, my name is Craig. I've been vaping for roughly 3 years on and off, smokes when out parting seem to get the best of me and then its just a hella process quitting again. Hoping that this is the time i don't pick up another cig again. Excited to get back into mixing juice and just blowing dank clouds. Not entirely sure what more to say so haha have wicked day.


Most welcome to the forum. All the best with your resumed vaping journey. The trick for those socials is to have a juice double your normal nic strength. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CraigJK

Stosta said:


> That's pretty much all there is to it!
> 
> Bummer about the relapses, what is it that keeps the cigs finding their way back in?
> 
> What kit you using @CraigJK ?



Well if thats all there is to it then Ay haha 

To answer your question about the relapsing, well when going out with mates and its a crowed place then i tend to not want to take my vape with for fear of it being stolen. Then obviously one goes a little hard and smokes fall into the play. Then there is just the fact of being lazy to mix juice or money is too tight to buy juice or get what i need to mix.

Well i have 1 mech mod and 2 regulated mods. Currently using a Smoant Gaia with a Dead Rabbit RDA that i bought off of here yesterday.
My other mod is a Council of Vapor Tempest with a Pharaoh RDA.
Mech mod is old and battered so wont talk bout that haha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraigJK

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. All the best with your resumed vaping journey. The trick for those socials is to have a juice double your normal nic strength. Happy vaping.



Thanks for the welcome, i am hoping that its going to be a successful journey this time around. 

Its not so much the nic that gets me to cigs again. Its just the fear of my setup being nicked thats the issue. I don't know about everyone else here but when with my mates we tend to go a little far past the line and many of us don't pay much attention to items on the table etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

CraigJK said:


> Well if thats all there is to it then Ay haha
> 
> To answer your question about the relapsing, well when going out with mates and its a crowed place then i tend to not want to take my vape with for fear of it being stolen. Then obviously one goes a little hard and smokes fall into the play. Then there is just the fact of being lazy to mix juice or money is too tight to buy juice or get what i need to mix.
> 
> Well i have 1 mech mod and 2 regulated mods. Currently using a Smoant Gaia with a Dead Rabbit RDA that i bought off of here yesterday.
> My other mod is a Council of Vapor Tempest with a Pharaoh RDA.
> Mech mod is old and battered so wont talk bout that haha.


Oooh so you have some decent kit then!

I really like the Gaia actually, one went up on the classifieds this week and I _almost_ was persuaded.

I'm trying to make a move into mech mods though. I've had such a bad run with regulated electronics that I figure a mech is a safer bet (yes that was supposed to be ironic, the only thing that can go wrong with a mech is my face as far as I know!). Because of this I would love you to talk about your battered and beaten mech! Does it still work is my biggest question!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robyn

Hi guys
My name is Robyn and I work in the Film industry, my job is to source all the actors Props. I have been trying to find a E-pipe, and this forum keeps coming up. Does anyone out there still have, and want to sell their E-pipes?

Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CraigJK

Stosta said:


> Oooh so you have some decent kit then!
> 
> I really like the Gaia actually, one went up on the classifieds this week and I _almost_ was persuaded.
> 
> I'm trying to make a move into mech mods though. I've had such a bad run with regulated electronics that I figure a mech is a safer bet (yes that was supposed to be ironic, the only thing that can go wrong with a mech is my face as far as I know!). Because of this I would love you to talk about your battered and beaten mech! Does it still work is my biggest question!



haha my kits are pretty decent. Sadly the Council of Vapor Tempest has a soft touch finish to it that after a short while starts coming off and then it looks ugly. So going to do some custom spray work to it and make it a master piece again. 

The mech i have was a cheap one at the time but i will admit that it still works as though its new. Building on a mech is always the most important part because that is what causes most of the (losing of faces) haha battery type is also dependent on the type of builds you enjoy. 

The Gaia i bought on here is the one you almost bought i think hahaha it truly is a gorgeous mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Robyn said:


> Hi guys
> My name is Robyn and I work in the Film industry, my job is to source all the actors Props. I have been trying to find a E-pipe, and this forum keeps coming up. Does anyone out there still have, and want to sell their E-pipes?
> 
> Appreciate it!


Most welcome to the forum @Robyn. Are you wanting an e-pipe as a prop or for your own use? Best is to place an ad here.
You can also ask all our supporting vendors here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @CraigJK and @Robyn , hope you will enjoy your stay on the forum. Wishes for lots of happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Robyn said:


> Hi guys
> My name is Robyn and I work in the Film industry, my job is to source all the actors Props. I have been trying to find a E-pipe, and this forum keeps coming up. Does anyone out there still have, and want to sell their E-pipes?
> 
> Appreciate it!


Hi Robyn, 

I have one but it's not a "classic" looking one which for some reason I suspect is what you're after. I'll send a PM now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

CraigJK said:


> Hi all, my name is Craig. I've been vaping for roughly 3 years on and off, smokes when out parting seem to get the best of me and then its just a hella process quitting again. Hoping that this is the time i don't pick up another cig again. Excited to get back into mixing juice and just blowing dank clouds. Not entirely sure what more to say so haha have wicked day.



Welcome to the forum @CraigJK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Robyn said:


> Hi guys
> My name is Robyn and I work in the Film industry, my job is to source all the actors Props. I have been trying to find a E-pipe, and this forum keeps coming up. Does anyone out there still have, and want to sell their E-pipes?
> 
> Appreciate it!



Welcome to the forum @Robyn. Try Noonclouds for the kamrytech pipe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevovapes

DrDodge said:


> I cant beleive I had not joined this forum sooner. I have never smoked stinkies and started vaping in September last year out of interest. Well now, I am hooked. It has definitely become a hobby of mine and I am learning more each day. However, still so much more to learn and do. I started with a procolour kit as my first setup (My beautiful wife bought it for me after months of nagging). After seeing all the hype of building, in December I bought a new mod (Drag) and my first RDTA. Got some fused claptons in and have finally mastered the perfect wick. Looking forward to experimenting with different mods and atomisers and someday would like to try building my own coils. Anyway, thats me. I am studying medicine, and what interests me is the health benefits/consequences of vaping that are yet to be uncovered.



The Drag is a beast bro. I have the Bonza RDA on mine at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevovapes

SergioChasingClouds said:


> We should have a vales vape meet???? @vicTor @Stevovapes



100% bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reddy_D

Hi guys

My name is Damian. 

New to vaping and so far. I must say that im enjoying it. 

First kit is a smoant battlestar with a geekvape eagle tank and an ijoy maxo v12.

Now im looking for my first RDA to see what all the hype is about lol.

Looking forward to building and playing around with different setups.

Have a good one guys 

Cheers

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Reddy_D said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My name is Damian.
> 
> New to vaping and so far. I must say that im enjoying it.
> 
> First kit is a smoant battlestar with a geekvape eagle tank and an ijoy maxo v12.
> 
> Now im looking for my first RDA to see what all the hype is about lol.
> 
> Looking forward to building and playing around with different setups.
> 
> Have a good one guys
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Welcome Damian!

You got your eye on any RDA in particular at the moment?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Reddy_D said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My name is Damian.
> 
> New to vaping and so far. I must say that im enjoying it.
> 
> First kit is a smoant battlestar with a geekvape eagle tank and an ijoy maxo v12.
> 
> Now im looking for my first RDA to see what all the hype is about lol.
> 
> Looking forward to building and playing around with different setups.
> 
> Have a good one guys
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Very nice @Reddy_D I was looking at the GeekVape Eagle tank today actually, but got other vape things instead. Maybe next time 

Welcome to the forum, and looking forward to seeing more posts from you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Hey @Reddy_D aka Damian 

Most welcome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome Damian @Reddy_D , hope you will have a great time here with all of us. Enjoy the advice and good luck with finding the perfect RDA for your taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jarryd_H

Good Afternoon Vapers

Kind of new to the vaping world. Been playing around with a few different gadgets. Recently( as in a few days ago) gave up Cigarettes. 
Really enjoying what i have learnt so far. 
Hardware that i currently have is a SMok stik V8 with big baby beast tank. 
Also using a Voopoo drag resin with a Smok tfv12 tank on it. Recently acquired the Peerless RDTA which i really like.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Jarryd_H said:


> Good Afternoon Vapers
> 
> Kind of new to the vaping world. Been playing around with a few different gadgets. Recently( as in a few days ago) gave up Cigarettes.
> Really enjoying what i have learnt so far.
> Hardware that i currently have is a SMok stik V8 with big baby beast tank.
> Also using a Voopoo drag resin with a Smok tfv12 tank on it. Recently acquired the Peerless RDTA which i really like.


Welcome @Jarryd_H !

Congrats on giving up on the smokes, give it a few weeks and you will definitely start noticing a HUGE difference!

That is some great kit you have had the chance to play around with already.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Howzit @Jarryd_H, welcome aboard.

It's great to have you here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Jarryd_H , this is a great place to be. Congrats on you smoke free journey, it gets easier as time goes by. Everyone here is rooting for you and available for support with whatever advice you may need.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jarryd_H

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Jarryd_H !
> 
> Congrats on giving up on the smokes, give it a few weeks and you will definitely start noticing a HUGE difference!
> 
> That is some great kit you have had the chance to play around with already.


Thanks . Yeah, gave up a few months back and had a bit of a slip. So now its time to try this again. 

I really like my hardware, tried building my own coils about a week or 2 ago and that didnt go too well. Lol. Was burning way too hot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jarryd_H

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome @Jarryd_H , this is a great place to be. Congrats on you smoke free journey, it gets easier as time goes by. Everyone here is rooting for you and available for support with whatever advice you may need.


Thanks alot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Reddy_D said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My name is Damian.
> 
> New to vaping and so far. I must say that im enjoying it.
> 
> First kit is a smoant battlestar with a geekvape eagle tank and an ijoy maxo v12.
> 
> Now im looking for my first RDA to see what all the hype is about lol.
> 
> Looking forward to building and playing around with different setups.
> 
> Have a good one guys
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



welcome to the forum @Reddy_D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Jarryd_H said:


> Good Afternoon Vapers
> 
> Kind of new to the vaping world. Been playing around with a few different gadgets. Recently( as in a few days ago) gave up Cigarettes.
> Really enjoying what i have learnt so far.
> Hardware that i currently have is a SMok stik V8 with big baby beast tank.
> Also using a Voopoo drag resin with a Smok tfv12 tank on it. Recently acquired the Peerless RDTA which i really like.



welcome to the forum @Jarryd_H

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reddy_D

Thanks for the welcome guys  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddy_D

Stosta said:


> Welcome Damian!
> 
> You got your eye on any RDA in particular at the moment?


Well im looking at something cheap to learn on, was looking for a decent clone but still doing my research.

I saw someone advertised a wasp nano at a really good price earlier but unfortunately someone bought the bundle that he was offering. 

Will get a nice rda if i enjoy dripping/when im more experienced at building. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reddy_D

Carnival said:


> Very nice @Reddy_D I was looking at the GeekVape Eagle tank today actually, but got other vape things instead. Maybe next time
> 
> Welcome to the forum, and looking forward to seeing more posts from you!


What did you end up getting? 

The eagle was a spur of the moment decision for me. I went in looking for an rta and walked out with the eagle(still no idea how that happened lol)

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Reddy_D said:


> What did you end up getting?
> 
> The eagle was a spur of the moment decision for me. I went in looking for an rta and walked out with the eagle(still no idea how that happened lol)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



I bought the Ammit and Azeroth RTAs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Reddy_D said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My name is Damian.
> 
> New to vaping and so far. I must say that im enjoying it.
> 
> First kit is a smoant battlestar with a geekvape eagle tank and an ijoy maxo v12.
> 
> Now im looking for my first RDA to see what all the hype is about lol.
> 
> Looking forward to building and playing around with different setups.
> 
> Have a good one guys
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Reddy_D 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Jarryd_H said:


> Good Afternoon Vapers
> 
> Kind of new to the vaping world. Been playing around with a few different gadgets. Recently( as in a few days ago) gave up Cigarettes.
> Really enjoying what i have learnt so far.
> Hardware that i currently have is a SMok stik V8 with big baby beast tank.
> Also using a Voopoo drag resin with a Smok tfv12 tank on it. Recently acquired the Peerless RDTA which i really like.



Welcome to the forum @Jarryd_H 
Congrats om giving up the stinkies! Great achievement.
All the best from here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jarryd_H

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Jarryd_H said:


> Thanks . Yeah, gave up a few months back and had a bit of a slip. So now its time to try this again.
> 
> I really like my hardware, tried building my own coils about a week or 2 ago and that didnt go too well. Lol. Was burning way too hot.


That just takes a bit of practice. Each time you do it, it gets easier and easier


----------



## Stosta

Reddy_D said:


> Well im looking at something cheap to learn on, was looking for a decent clone but still doing my research.
> 
> I saw someone advertised a wasp nano at a really good price earlier but unfortunately someone bought the bundle that he was offering.
> 
> Will get a nice rda if i enjoy dripping/when im more experienced at building.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Wasp Nanos are really well priced even straight off the shelf. And it's a great RDA to boot. Save yourself the drama of a possible flop and grab yourself one of those!


----------



## Jarryd_H

I guess it does 


Stosta said:


> That just takes a bit of practice. Each time you do it, it gets easier and easier


I suppose it does. I find it very therapeutic to build the coils though. Just need to build a decent rig and get some supplies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reddy_D

Stosta said:


> Wasp Nanos are really well priced even straight off the shelf. And it's a great RDA to boot. Save yourself the drama of a possible flop and grab yourself one of those!


That's exactly what i was thinking. I have built a triple coil rba that came came with my maxo v12 and that was a success first time round so im hoping i can continue with this 'win streak' haha

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Zako_26

Hi Guys

Name is Zak. New to vaping. dont have a device yet but looking to purchase one this weekend. I tried the Vaporesso Switcher and was impressed with it. I'm looking for something that can give me alot of clouds and wont be too expensive to maintain.Any advice on what device i shuld get.

thanks

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Zako_26 , great to have you join our community. Hope you will enjoy your stay here on the forum. 

Regarding the best setup, talk to the guys at your nearest vape shop, they will advise you based on your wants and needs. The Vaporesso products seem to be well received by vapers , but there may be more options that may suit you as well or better. Just remember that with big clouds usually comes an increase in juice consumption, upping your costs.

Hope you will find the perfect setup for yourself. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Zako_26 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Name is Zak. New to vaping. dont have a device yet but looking to purchase one this weekend. I tried the Vaporesso Switcher and was impressed with it. I'm looking for something that can give me alot of clouds and wont be too expensive to maintain.Any advice on what device i shuld get.
> 
> thanks



Welcome to the forum @Zako_26

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Good to have you onboard @Zako_26


----------



## Jblack

Hey, I started vaping in November last year, haven't touched tobacco since. I am studying web dev and help run an online store. I moved to Sedgefield, Western Cape a year ago from CPT. Looking forward to being a part of ecigssa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Jblack said:


> Hey, I started vaping in November last year, haven't touched tobacco since. I am studying web dev and help run an online store. I moved to Sedgefield, Western Cape a year ago from CPT. Looking forward to being a part of ecigssa



welcome to the forum @Jblack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Jblack , congratulations on being smoke free, it's a great achievement. Hope you will enjoy your stay in our wonderful community. Manny happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Looking forward to having you here @Jblack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Welcome to the forum @Zako_26 and @Jblack

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zako_26

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JamesHerbst

Hi there all.
Been vaping for around 6 months now and off the cigs for 5 months.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

JamesHerbst said:


> Hi there all.
> Been vaping for around 6 months now and off the cigs for 5 months.



Welcome to the forum @JamesHerbst

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

welcome @Zako_26 @Jblack and @JamesHerbst

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @JamesHerbst , hope you will enjoy the forum as much as the rest of us.

Also, congratulations on the 5 months smoke free, it's a great achievement. Many more happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

JamesHerbst said:


> Hi there all.
> Been vaping for around 6 months now and off the cigs for 5 months.



Welcome to the forum @JamesHerbst !

Congrats on the quitting! What kit were you using that managed to get you off the cigs?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JamesHerbst

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum @JamesHerbst !
> 
> Congrats on the quitting! What kit were you using that managed to get you off the cigs?


Thanks. Started off with a SMOK V8.Now using a Capo 100 as my everyday Vape. And I have a Arco2 tank for my "weekend vaping". Will be getting the Zeus rebuildable tank soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

JamesHerbst said:


> Thanks. Started off with a SMOK V8.Now using a Capo 100 as my everyday Vape. And I have a Arco2 tank for my "weekend vaping". Will be getting the Zeus rebuildable tank soon.


The Zeus has quite a big following, so I think you're going to be happy with it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kfonseka

Hi guys..

Name is Kirk.. been vaping on and off just for the fun of it but now trying to take a little serious and quit the ciggies.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

kfonseka said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Name is Kirk.. been vaping on and off just for the fun of it but now trying to take a little serious and quit the ciggies..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @kfonseka. All of the best with your effort to quit the ciggies. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to our world @kfonseka and good luck in your quest to quit the ciggies. We are all rooting for you to succeed. Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask as everyone will have a piece of advice on how to stay on track.


----------



## Amir

kfonseka said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Name is Kirk.. been vaping on and off just for the fun of it but now trying to take a little serious and quit the ciggies..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @kfonseka


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JamesHerbst

Stosta said:


> The Zeus has quite a big following, so I think you're going to be happy with it!


Got the Zeus yesterday. Loving it. Time to put the Arco and other tanks up for sale

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

JamesHerbst said:


> Got the Zeus yesterday. Loving it. Time to put the Arco and other tanks up for sale



good man !

now for an avatar pic ...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BATMAN

welcome @kfonseka

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobertC83

Hi Guys,

My name is Rob, been smoke free and vaping full time since April 2017.

Mods: ASVAPE Strider 75w, Vandy Vape Pulse Sqonker and a HotCig RSQ
RTA: Geek Vape Ammit Dual
RDA: Nudge and a Vandy Vape Govad
On order: Goon 1.5 and the Wasp Nano

Enjoy making my own DIY juice but it's not as good as the store bought juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival

Hi @RobertC83 welcome to the forum! Nice setup you got

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

RobertC83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Rob, been smoke free and vaping full time since April 2017.
> 
> Mods: ASVAPE Strider 75w, Vandy Vape Pulse Sqonker and a HotCig RSQ
> RTA: Geek Vape Ammit Dual
> RDA: Nudge
> On order: Goon 1.5 and the Wasp Nano
> 
> Enjoy making my own DIY juice but it's not as good as the store bought juice.



Welcome to the forum @RobertC83

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJ101

Good evening everyone. My name (or let me say my alias is - )CJ. I have been Vaping for just over a year . Always got stuck with hand me downs / broken but fixable mods. But this year two weeks ago to be exact I bought myself a Smok AL85 and got it on special with 2 bottles of juice etc so that Is without a doubt my baby. And this morning a friend of mine who has beeb using a Eleaf pico didn't really look after it and misunderstood the mod so got given another sad mod who needed a loving home. So now I'm happy. Got the two mods and will be starting a save plan for them both if need be with thus and that and see how to go from there. Excited to learn and know more.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

CJ101 said:


> Good evening everyone. My name (or let me say my alias is - )CJ. I have been Vaping for just over a year . Always got stuck with hand me downs / broken but fixable mods. But this year two weeks ago to be exact I bought myself a Smok AL85 and got it on special with 2 bottles of juice etc so that Is without a doubt my baby. And this morning a friend of mine who has beeb using a Eleaf pico didn't really look after it and misunderstood the mod so got given another sad mod who needed a loving home. So now I'm happy. Got the two mods and will be starting a save plan for them both if need be with thus and that and see how to go from there. Excited to learn and know more.



Welcome to the forum @CJ101


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Wecome to the forum @RobertC83 and @CJ101 
Congrats on the vaping 
Wishing you well on your vaping journey and enjoy your stay here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NATE_ZA

Hi everyone Nate here from pretoria i started vaping from December. I used to smoke cigarettes full time then stopped for 2 years, i then started social smoking but decided to vape instead. Its been short but i thoroughly enjoy vaping and i don't see myself touching cigarettes agian. My setup that i have is the smok alien 220w kit. i am now how ever looking at getting an rta for my mod.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

Welcome @NATE_ZA, great starter setup. 
Well done on kicking the stinkies. 
RTA? Good idea! 
Let us know if you are looking for recommendations. 
Enjoy your time here, and remember, ask many questions. We love sounding clever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NATE_ZA

hi @GerritVisagie
I was thinking of getting the pharaoh mini rta? not sure about any others? Im also not sure on what wire gauge to get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

NATE_ZA said:


> hi @GerritVisagie
> I was thinking of getting the pharaoh mini rta? not sure about any others? Im also not sure on what wire gauge to get?



Pharoah mini is a good one. 
Maybe check out the Zeus as well, both are Lil flavour bangers. 
Wire Guage is a tough one, I'd just get some pre built aliens , but 24ga ni80 8 or so wraps should ohm at 0.2 and that is good for flavour as well. 

Well, so I see from others on here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to the community @RobertC83 , hope you will enjoy your stay here with us.


----------



## Room Fogger

An a warm welcome to @CJ101 and @NATE_ZA as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

NATE_ZA said:


> Hi everyone Nate here from pretoria i started vaping from December. I used to smoke cigarettes full time then stopped for 2 years, i then started social smoking but decided to vape instead. Its been short but i thoroughly enjoy vaping and i don't see myself touching cigarettes agian. My setup that i have is the smok alien 220w kit. i am now how ever looking at getting an rta for my mod.



welcome to the forum @NATE_ZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

welcome


----------



## Resistance

hi all welcome new members.too much names to mention.have a good stay and share your knolledge aswell.
there is noting wrong with twisp juices.and for those that having a tough time try the twisp cue.its that good but have slight issues.so please check out the threads before deciding.there's other devices aswell that comes close and everyone has their own vape style and needs other than that desert and fruit juices are always winners mix it up and have a unique vape or stick to what you like but enjoy your time on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fjia

Dear all,
I am Fjia, a vaping fan. I want to know more about the vaping and make more friends from it. Take care please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

fjia said:


> Dear all,
> I am Fjia, a vaping fan. I want to know more about the vaping and make more friends from it. Take care please.



Welcome @fjia! We're happy to have you here with us!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

fjia said:


> Dear all,
> I am Fjia, a vaping fan. I want to know more about the vaping and make more friends from it. Take care please.



Welcome! @fjia

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

welcome to the forum @fjia


----------



## zadiac

Welcome @fjia 
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## vicTor

NATE_ZA said:


> hi @GerritVisagie
> I was thinking of getting the pharaoh mini rta? not sure about any others? Im also not sure on what wire gauge to get?



welcome @NATE_ZA I agree with @GerritVisagie on the Zeus, awesome awesome rta 

enjoy your stay !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

NATE_ZA said:


> Hi everyone Nate here from pretoria i started vaping from December. I used to smoke cigarettes full time then stopped for 2 years, i then started social smoking but decided to vape instead. Its been short but i thoroughly enjoy vaping and i don't see myself touching cigarettes agian. My setup that i have is the smok alien 220w kit. i am now how ever looking at getting an rta for my mod.



Welcome to the forum @NATE_ZA
All the best with the vaping, you doing a great thing and you are at the right place to get all your questions answered. We are very lucky to have so many helpful experienced vapers here.
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @NATE_ZA
> All the best with the vaping, you doing a great thing and you are at the right place to get all your questions answered. We are very lucky to have so many helpful experienced vapers here.
> Enjoy your stay



Welcome @NATE_ZA and hats off to you for deciding to vape instead of smoke. You'll have more than enough chance to be "social" as this forum has the friendliest peeps this side of the Missippi!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NuclearWalrus

Hi everyone

My name is Ettienne, im not very creative when it comes to choosing usernames and thus went with my xbox gamer tag as it was the least stress on my brain.

I was introduced to the "vaping" scene 2 years ago with an ego device. I could not find a liking in the device and binned it in about a week. Not knowing that the technology had advanced I was again introduced to vaping in January last year by a new employee. In April I took the plunge, after doing much research, and bought a Smok Alien 220 kit from a local vape shop. Knowing full and well about the paint issues, but ensured it stayed in the protective cover. I then proceeded to purchase a Pharo RTA and an Orcish RDTA.

I cut down on stinkies from about 20 per day to about 6 a day and continued on this trend until September. The Alien then started having issues with the screen scrolling and sitching off at times. I resumed the stinkies in full force, due to insecurities about the safety of these devices. I returned it to the vape shop that I had purchased it from to see what could be done.
They took it in for repairs and gave me a WYE200 as a loan device in the mean time.

It was here that I realized that a second devixe would be top priority. I purchased an Aegis as it provided me with some comfort with regards to damage due to juice and being dropped.
I continued with duel use of stinkies and the vaping devices due to feeling uncomfortable with the large clouds in places where other people would be exposed to said clouds.

I purchased the Nautilus 2 in hopes that this would remedy the uncomfortable feeling when vaping in smalles spaces with other smokers.
I did not find a liking in the device but did like the style for the situation. After some research I came accross the SrienV2. On the 24th of January I puffed my last stinkie and have not looked back since.

I mainly vape DIY juices as the initial idea of vaping was to take advantage of the health benifits as welk as the financial aspect.I do however purchase commercial juice about once every month or two.

That should just about cover it, I hope.
Thank you all for all the great reading material and sharing your views, experiences and most of all recipies on the forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Carnival

NuclearWalrus said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Ettienne, im not very creative when it comes to choosing usernames and thus went with my xbox gamer tag as it was the least stress on my brain.
> 
> I was introduced to the "vaping" scene 2 years ago with an ego device. I could not find a liking in the device and binned it in about a week. Not knowing that the technology had advanced I was again introduced to vaping in January last year by a new employee. In April I took the plunge, after doing much research, and bought a Smok Alien 220 kit from a local vape shop. Knowing full and well about the paint issues, but ensured it stayed in the protective cover. I then proceeded to purchase a Pharo RTA and an Orcish RDTA.
> 
> I cut down on stinkies from about 20 per day to about 6 a day and continued on this trend until September. The Alien then started having issues with the screen scrolling and sitching off at times. I resumed the stinkies in full force, due to insecurities about the safety of these devices. I returned it to the vape shop that I had purchased it from to see what could be done.
> They took it in for repairs and gave me a WYE200 as a loan device in the mean time.
> 
> It was here that I realized that a second devixe would be top priority. I purchased an Aegis as it provided me with some comfort with regards to damage due to juice and being dropped.
> I continued with duel use of stinkies and the vaping devices due to feeling uncomfortable with the large clouds in places where other people would be exposed to said clouds.
> 
> I purchased the Nautilus 2 in hopes that this would remedy the uncomfortable feeling when vaping in smalles spaces with other smokers.
> I did not find a liking in the device but did like the style for the situation. After some research I came accross the SrienV2. On the 24th of January I puffed my last stinkie and have not looked back since.
> 
> I mainly vape DIY juices as the initial idea of vaping was to take advantage of the health benifits as welk as the financial aspect.I do however purchase commercial juice about once every month or two.
> 
> That should just about cover it, I hope.
> Thank you all for all the great reading material and sharing your views, experiences and most of all recipies on the forum.




Welcome to the forum! @NuclearWalrus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @NuclearWalrus , and congratulations on stopping the stinkies in totality. You will find amazing support from all here to keep you going.

The Aegis is a amazing mod, mine is called bulletproof.  You will find an extensive DIY section with great mixologists on there, all willing to help, the best! Enjoy your stay and manny happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Congrats on leaving the stinkies @Nuclear Walrus - which is an interesting name for sure! I'm sure the DIY peeps will be interested in sharing recipes with you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

NuclearWalrus said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Ettienne, im not very creative when it comes to choosing usernames and thus went with my xbox gamer tag as it was the least stress on my brain.
> 
> I was introduced to the "vaping" scene 2 years ago with an ego device. I could not find a liking in the device and binned it in about a week. Not knowing that the technology had advanced I was again introduced to vaping in January last year by a new employee. In April I took the plunge, after doing much research, and bought a Smok Alien 220 kit from a local vape shop. Knowing full and well about the paint issues, but ensured it stayed in the protective cover. I then proceeded to purchase a Pharo RTA and an Orcish RDTA.
> 
> I cut down on stinkies from about 20 per day to about 6 a day and continued on this trend until September. The Alien then started having issues with the screen scrolling and sitching off at times. I resumed the stinkies in full force, due to insecurities about the safety of these devices. I returned it to the vape shop that I had purchased it from to see what could be done.
> They took it in for repairs and gave me a WYE200 as a loan device in the mean time.
> 
> It was here that I realized that a second devixe would be top priority. I purchased an Aegis as it provided me with some comfort with regards to damage due to juice and being dropped.
> I continued with duel use of stinkies and the vaping devices due to feeling uncomfortable with the large clouds in places where other people would be exposed to said clouds.
> 
> I purchased the Nautilus 2 in hopes that this would remedy the uncomfortable feeling when vaping in smalles spaces with other smokers.
> I did not find a liking in the device but did like the style for the situation. After some research I came accross the SrienV2. On the 24th of January I puffed my last stinkie and have not looked back since.
> 
> I mainly vape DIY juices as the initial idea of vaping was to take advantage of the health benifits as welk as the financial aspect.I do however purchase commercial juice about once every month or two.
> 
> That should just about cover it, I hope.
> Thank you all for all the great reading material and sharing your views, experiences and most of all recipies on the forum.



Welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

NuclearWalrus said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Ettienne, im not very creative when it comes to choosing usernames and thus went with my xbox gamer tag as it was the least stress on my brain.
> 
> I was introduced to the "vaping" scene 2 years ago with an ego device. I could not find a liking in the device and binned it in about a week. Not knowing that the technology had advanced I was again introduced to vaping in January last year by a new employee. In April I took the plunge, after doing much research, and bought a Smok Alien 220 kit from a local vape shop. Knowing full and well about the paint issues, but ensured it stayed in the protective cover. I then proceeded to purchase a Pharo RTA and an Orcish RDTA.
> 
> I cut down on stinkies from about 20 per day to about 6 a day and continued on this trend until September. The Alien then started having issues with the screen scrolling and sitching off at times. I resumed the stinkies in full force, due to insecurities about the safety of these devices. I returned it to the vape shop that I had purchased it from to see what could be done.
> They took it in for repairs and gave me a WYE200 as a loan device in the mean time.
> 
> It was here that I realized that a second devixe would be top priority. I purchased an Aegis as it provided me with some comfort with regards to damage due to juice and being dropped.
> I continued with duel use of stinkies and the vaping devices due to feeling uncomfortable with the large clouds in places where other people would be exposed to said clouds.
> 
> I purchased the Nautilus 2 in hopes that this would remedy the uncomfortable feeling when vaping in smalles spaces with other smokers.
> I did not find a liking in the device but did like the style for the situation. After some research I came accross the SrienV2. On the 24th of January I puffed my last stinkie and have not looked back since.
> 
> I mainly vape DIY juices as the initial idea of vaping was to take advantage of the health benifits as welk as the financial aspect.I do however purchase commercial juice about once every month or two.
> 
> That should just about cover it, I hope.
> Thank you all for all the great reading material and sharing your views, experiences and most of all recipies on the forum.



Welcome to the forum @NuclearWalrus 
Lol, your forum nickname makes me laugh

Congrats on the vaping and persevering. And a big congrats on the last stinkie from 24Jan. That is great!
Wishing you well with your vape journey from here. Feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eternal noob

hi all. i’m not south african, so please bear with me. i also live in a country where vaping is illegal, so please understand that i don’t want to upload a pic. i’ve gotten to vaping due to a friend and my wife. she got me an ovale as birthday present. i used it for some time but the juice for it was too expensive imo. so that was my first contact with vaping. after a pretty long break i bought evic two minis for my wife and i. the cubis pro that was in the kit couldn’t hook me up to it though. spitting, getting hot fast and crappy tasting juices caused another break. after a while and a lot of research i eventually ordered the big baby beast , which is a nice tank. it came with an rba and this led to my first builds. with a lot of experimentation and help from a colleague i’ve gotten that to work and the flavour remarkably improved compared to the industrial coils. the wicking is a pain though with my big sausage fingers and so i recently bought the serpent mini 25. i still have ciggies though and smoke occasionally, since vaping in public is a no go. don’t wanna get arrested for just that. so that’s my vaping history so far. sorry, got a bit long

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @eternal noob , pity about the legislation where you live, but government is government. You do not need to upload a photo, you can use anything for your avatar. Hope you will have a great time here with us, and enjoy your new toy, it is great. Let's hope that over time the right people will see the benefit of vaping and changes can take place. There is a lot of knowledge and a lot of people willing to help to make your journey better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

eternal noob said:


> hi all. i’m not south african, so please bear with me. i also live in a country where vaping is illegal, so please understand that i don’t want to upload a pic. i’ve gotten to vaping due to a friend and my wife. she got me an ovale as birthday present. i used it for some time but the juice for it was too expensive imo. so that was my first contact with vaping. after a pretty long break i bought evic two minis for my wife and i. the cubis pro that was in the kit couldn’t hook me up to it though. spitting, getting hot fast and crappy tasting juices caused another break. after a while and a lot of research i eventually ordered the big baby beast , which is a nice tank. it came with an rba and this led to my first builds. with a lot of experimentation and help from a colleague i’ve gotten that to work and the flavour remarkably improved compared to the industrial coils. the wicking is a pain though with my big sausage fingers and so i recently bought the serpent mini 25. i still have ciggies though and smoke occasionally, since vaping in public is a no go. don’t wanna get arrested for just that. so that’s my vaping history so far. sorry, got a bit long



Welcome to the forum @eternal noob 
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey
Enjoy your stay!
Lots of experienced helpful vapers here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

eternal noob said:


> hi all. i’m not south african, so please bear with me. i also live in a country where vaping is illegal, so please understand that i don’t want to upload a pic. i’ve gotten to vaping due to a friend and my wife. she got me an ovale as birthday present. i used it for some time but the juice for it was too expensive imo. so that was my first contact with vaping. after a pretty long break i bought evic two minis for my wife and i. the cubis pro that was in the kit couldn’t hook me up to it though. spitting, getting hot fast and crappy tasting juices caused another break. after a while and a lot of research i eventually ordered the big baby beast , which is a nice tank. it came with an rba and this led to my first builds. with a lot of experimentation and help from a colleague i’ve gotten that to work and the flavour remarkably improved compared to the industrial coils. the wicking is a pain though with my big sausage fingers and so i recently bought the serpent mini 25. i still have ciggies though and smoke occasionally, since vaping in public is a no go. don’t wanna get arrested for just that. so that’s my vaping history so far. sorry, got a bit long



Welcome to the forum @eternal noob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @eternal noob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

eternal noob said:


> hi all. i’m not south african, so please bear with me. i also live in a country where vaping is illegal, so please understand that i don’t want to upload a pic. i’ve gotten to vaping due to a friend and my wife. she got me an ovale as birthday present. i used it for some time but the juice for it was too expensive imo. so that was my first contact with vaping. after a pretty long break i bought evic two minis for my wife and i. the cubis pro that was in the kit couldn’t hook me up to it though. spitting, getting hot fast and crappy tasting juices caused another break. after a while and a lot of research i eventually ordered the big baby beast , which is a nice tank. it came with an rba and this led to my first builds. with a lot of experimentation and help from a colleague i’ve gotten that to work and the flavour remarkably improved compared to the industrial coils. the wicking is a pain though with my big sausage fingers and so i recently bought the serpent mini 25. i still have ciggies though and smoke occasionally, since vaping in public is a no go. don’t wanna get arrested for just that. so that’s my vaping history so far. sorry, got a bit long



Welcome @eternal noob, it's great to have you with us. It must be difficult to live in a country where vaping is illegal, but at least you have a partner in crime - your wife . 

There's a thread where we post information about the vaping laws of different countries. Could I ask you to please comment on that thread, stating the country in which you live and the consequences of being caught vaping? If you would be kind enough to do that, it would be so helpful to those who might go there. Here's the link https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/#post-614114

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AeonAIR

Hi everyone, my name is Aeon and I'm located at Cape West Coast. Vaping for about three months now and been through most stages from e-cigalike to sub ohm to quit smoking and I've never looked back so far. Just super keen to learn about vaping and share my experience. I vape on my first regulated mod SMOK T-priv along with a iJoy combo rdta at the moment really want to get into rba/rda though but not sure where to start there are so many to choose from!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival

Hi there and welcome to the forum @AeonAIR 

Lots of informative discussions and posts around here to read through, enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

AeonAIR said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Aeon and I'm located at Cape West Coast. Vaping for about three months now and been through most stages from e-cigalike to sub ohm to quit smoking and I've never looked back so far. Just super keen to learn about vaping and share my experience. I vape on my first regulated mod SMOK T-priv along with a iJoy combo rdta at the moment really want to get into rba/rda though but not sure where to start there are so many to choose from!



welcome to the forum @AeonAIR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to the forum @AeonAIR , and congratulations on going the vaping route instead of smoking. Three months is a winner time imho.

You will find an immense amount of knowledge regarding everything vape related here and everyone is willing to share and help to assist you on your journey. With your move to wanting to do the rba/rda route a lot of different factors will come into play, for instance what you vape, your wattage preference, building coils, airflow preferences etc. maybe start a thread in the "ask vape veteran" or the "rba or rta" threads and you will be surprised at the feedback you will get that may assist you in making your decision. All the best and manny happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## _DW_

Hi everyone. The name's David. Been living in Upington for a few years now and still struggling to adapt to the scorching heat here. Been vaping for about 3 months now and feel like I still know nothing. That's why I decided to sign up here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @_DW_ , you are going to like it here! 

The amount of knowledge as well as the willingness to share by the more experienced people is astounding. What setup are you using? Hope you will enjoy your stay here, and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

_DW_ said:


> Hi everyone. The name's David. Been living in Upington for a few years now and still struggling to adapt to the scorching heat here. Been vaping for about 3 months now and feel like I still know nothing. That's why I decided to sign up here.



Welcome to the forum @_DW_

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## _DW_

Thank you @Room Fogger

I'm currently using the standard Smok Stick x8. Been treating me well, but I'm looking to upgrade to a box mod in the near future as the stick x8 gets a little hot as I use it more frequently to try and kick the sigaret habit altogether. Was on a pack a day, but cut down significantly to more or less 6 per day. Would be less if I didn't love coffee so much lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

_DW_ said:


> Thank you @Room Fogger
> 
> I'm currently using the standard Smok Stick x8. Been treating me well, but I'm looking to upgrade to a box mod in the near future as the stick x8 gets a little hot as I use it more frequently to try and kick the sigaret habit altogether. Was on a pack a day, but cut down significantly to more or less 6 per day. Would be less if I didn't love coffee so much lol.


That why we are all looking for a good coffe vape because of the exact reason. Found a diy version that is working well, and got an iced cofee diy waiting as I need one Flavour concentrate to mix.
Look for a good dual battery setup, there are some great ones out there that won't break the bank, and a nice rta tank and keep the Smok for back up , maybe with a high nic juice for when the urge hits, then vape yourself into a head rush if it will help with not lighting up. Just don't pull a Silver on yourself . Enjoy the journey and good luck with quitting totally.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kreesan

Hey guys n girls 
My name is Kreesan but you can call me Krees . I'm kind of in the beginner to intermediate phase of vaping. My first kit was a smok g150 until it kak'd out then I bought a vaporstorm 200 and I love it , however I'm using a dee mods solo rda which I'm not very fond off. I am looking to upgrade to another rda or rta (really keen on getting the troll v2 rda)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## _DW_

Room Fogger said:


> That why we are all looking for a good coffe vape because of the exact reason. Found a diy version that is working well, and got an iced cofee diy waiting as I need one Flavour concentrate to mix.
> Look for a good dual battery setup, there are some great ones out there that won't break the bank, and a nice rta tank and keep the Smok for back up , maybe with a high nic juice for when the urge hits, then vape yourself into a head rush if it will help with not lighting up. Just don't pull a Silver on yourself . Enjoy the journey and good luck with quitting totally.



Sounds good. I have been midly obsessing over the Vaporesso Revenger X, more because of aesthetics than anything else. But I'll do some more research on it before considering purchase.

I'm alternating between 3mg and 6mg kiwi candy juices by Taffy Guy (tastes absolutely amazing!). Lol what did Silver pull?

Thanks a lot for the advise. Appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

_DW_ said:


> Sounds good. I have been midly obsessing over the Vaporesso Revenger X, more because of aesthetics than anything else. But I'll do some more research on it before considering purchase.
> 
> I'm alternating between 3mg and 6mg kiwi candy juices by Taffy Guy (tastes absolutely amazing!). Lol what did Silver pull?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the advise. Appreciate it.


Pulling a Silver referees to @Silver overdosing on nic at a vape meet because of new toys and his high nic juice, you don't want to go there! 

The vaporesso has had some good feedback, and some negative, sure some more people will be able to advise better. Do your homework and you won't be sorry. Good luck in your hunt for the perfect new setup and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Kreesan , hope you will like it here with all of us in the vaping community. Sorry to hear about the first setup going RIP, so wishes for a long relationship with the new one. 

A good tank or dripper can make your experience so much more enjoyable, and an rda is tops on flavour but high on effort, unless you really like it. Good luck in your hunt for a new RDA or RTA , as your style and vaping preference will determine the best for you. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kreesan

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome @Kreesan , hope you will like it here with all of us in the vaping community. Sorry to hear about the first setup going RIP, so wishes for a long relationship with the new one.
> 
> A good tank or dripper can make your experience so much more enjoyable, and an rda is tops on flavour but high on effort, unless you really like it. Good luck in your hunt for a new RDA or RTA , as your style and vaping preference will determine the best for you. Many happy clouds to you.


Thanks a lot  hope to be much more apart of this community

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

AeonAIR said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Aeon and I'm located at Cape West Coast. Vaping for about three months now and been through most stages from e-cigalike to sub ohm to quit smoking and I've never looked back so far. Just super keen to learn about vaping and share my experience. I vape on my first regulated mod SMOK T-priv along with a iJoy combo rdta at the moment really want to get into rba/rda though but not sure where to start there are so many to choose from!



Welcome to the forum @AeonAIR 
Congrats on the vaping. 

There are certainly lots of rebuildables and it can be quite confusing. My advice is stick to something that is fairly simple to build - and practice on that first. Not sure what devices to recommend because I haven't bought and experienced many of the newer ones but other folk here will no doubt advise. 

Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

_DW_ said:


> Hi everyone. The name's David. Been living in Upington for a few years now and still struggling to adapt to the scorching heat here. Been vaping for about 3 months now and feel like I still know nothing. That's why I decided to sign up here.



Welcome to the forum @_DW_ 
Congrats on the vaping.
Lots of info on here and many helpful experienced vapers - so feel free to ask questions as you go.

PS - Just paging @BaD Mountain from Rebel Revolution Vape , I believe he is also in Upington

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Kreesan said:


> Hey guys n girls
> My name is Kreesan but you can call me Krees . I'm kind of in the beginner to intermediate phase of vaping. My first kit was a smok g150 until it kak'd out then I bought a vaporstorm 200 and I love it , however I'm using a dee mods solo rda which I'm not very fond off. I am looking to upgrade to another rda or rta (really keen on getting the troll v2 rda)



Welcome to the forum @Kreesan 
All the best from here with your vaping journey - and enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## _DW_

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @_DW_
> Congrats on the vaping.
> Lots of info on here and many helpful experienced vapers - so feel free to ask questions as you go.
> 
> PS - Just paging @BaD Mountain from Rebel Revolution Vape , I believe he is also in Upington



Thank you @Silver. Will do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome to this forum @eternal noob, @AeonAIR, @Kreesan and @_DW_ 

Wish you all the best.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BaD Mountain

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @_DW_
> Congrats on the vaping.
> Lots of info on here and many helpful experienced vapers - so feel free to ask questions as you go.
> 
> PS - Just paging @BaD Mountain from Rebel Revolution Vape , I believe he is also in Upington



Thanks for the tag @Silver We are based in Upington  

@_DW_ Give us a shout if you need any vaping help

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Warm welcome to you too @BaD Mountain

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BaD Mountain

Alex said:


> Warm welcome to you too @BaD Mountain


Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Kreesan said:


> Hey guys n girls
> My name is Kreesan but you can call me Krees . I'm kind of in the beginner to intermediate phase of vaping. My first kit was a smok g150 until it kak'd out then I bought a vaporstorm 200 and I love it , however I'm using a dee mods solo rda which I'm not very fond off. I am looking to upgrade to another rda or rta (really keen on getting the troll v2 rda)



welcome to the forum @Kreesan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Hi vape fam.

I gave up cigs about 7 months ago and feel great.Vaping has changed my life for the better.
Started out on a smok stick v8 and now I'm using an unregulated squonker,a vw mod and a PWM mod.
I just wanna say thanks to all of you for sharing your knowledge on this forum as it helped me go from not knowing anything to vaping all types of mods.
Don' get me wrong I'm still a newbie lol.
What a great forum guys n girls

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Calvin Naidoo , great on the quitting and the vaping part. We are all learning, that's the joyous part. Continue to enjoy the stay on our site and looking forward to seeing your posts helping others soon. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome @Calvin Naidoo , great on the quitting and the vaping part. We are all learning, that's the joyous part. Continue to enjoy the stay on our site and looking forward to seeing your posts helping others soon. Many happy clouds to you.


Hi room fogger,thanks.
I definitely will enjoy my stay and look forward to learning more and sharing knowledge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Hi vape fam.
> 
> I gave up cigs about 7 months ago and feel great.Vaping has changed my life for the better.
> Started out on a smok stick v8 and now I'm using an unregulated squonker,a vw mod and a PWM mod.
> I just wanna say thanks to all of you for sharing your knowledge on this forum as it helped me go from not knowing anything to vaping all types of mods.
> Don' get me wrong I'm still a newbie lol.
> What a great forum guys n girls



Welcome to the forum @Calvin Naidoo 
Thanks for the intro
Big congrats on the 7 months smoke free! That is a great achievement.

All the best for your vape journey from here
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Hi vape fam.
> 
> I gave up cigs about 7 months ago and feel great.Vaping has changed my life for the better.
> Started out on a smok stick v8 and now I'm using an unregulated squonker,a vw mod and a PWM mod.
> I just wanna say thanks to all of you for sharing your knowledge on this forum as it helped me go from not knowing anything to vaping all types of mods.
> Don' get me wrong I'm still a newbie lol.
> What a great forum guys n girls



Welcome to the forum @Calvin Naidoo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

AeonAIR said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Aeon and I'm located at Cape West Coast. Vaping for about three months now and been through most stages from e-cigalike to sub ohm to quit smoking and I've never looked back so far. Just super keen to learn about vaping and share my experience. I vape on my first regulated mod SMOK T-priv along with a iJoy combo rdta at the moment really want to get into rba/rda though but not sure where to start there are so many to choose from!



Welcome to our friendly family @AeonAIR!


----------



## Hooked

Welcome @_DW_ @Kreesan @Calvin Naidoo 

You'll have a great time here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @Calvin Naidoo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johan Havenga

Hi, my name is Johan, I'm from the south coast, have given up smoking now for about 4 months, bought my first vape (eleaf pico squeeze) and have not smoked another cigarette since, I have so far gotten myself the Fuchai VCigo K2, replaced the RDA with a Kaos Erebus 25mm RTA, and got the geek vape Zeus yesterday. I also own a Laisimo Spider 200W TC Box Mod (Copper) with a geek vape Ammit 22mm RTA.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Johan Havenga said:


> Hi, my name is Johan, I'm from the south coast, have given up smoking now for about 4 months, bought my first vape (eleaf pico squeeze) and have not smoked another cigarette since, I have so far gotten myself the Fuchai VCigo K2, replaced the RDA with a Kaos Erebus 25mm RTA, and got the geek vape Zeus yesterday. I also own a Laisimo Spider 200W TC Box Mod (Copper) with a geek vape Ammit 22mm RTA.


Welcome Johan!

Some nice kit you have there, you've managed to build up a good collection in four months, truly the bug has bitten!

Whereabouts on the South Coast are you (feel free not to say if it makes you uneasy though)? We have a few members down that side!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Johan Havenga said:


> Hi, my name is Johan, I'm from the south coast, have given up smoking now for about 4 months, bought my first vape (eleaf pico squeeze) and have not smoked another cigarette since, I have so far gotten myself the Fuchai VCigo K2, replaced the RDA with a Kaos Erebus 25mm RTA, and got the geek vape Zeus yesterday. I also own a Laisimo Spider 200W TC Box Mod (Copper) with a geek vape Ammit 22mm RTA.



welcome to the forum @Johan Havenga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Hi @Johan Havenga, that's some nice gear you have, welcome to the community.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Johan Havenga , hope you will have a great time here with us, and congratulations on the 4 months not smoking. The Pico is a winner and my eyes and the one I used to stop with as well. Many happy clouds to you


----------



## Dane vape 01

Hi i I'm new hear but I have been vaping for a year now I have also diy ing for just aslong

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dane vape 01

Dane vape 01 said:


> Hi i I'm new hear but I have been vaping for a year now I have also diy ing for just aslong


I'm using a evil mini with an ijoy combo tank
And a hotcig rsq sqounk with a sxk the flave rda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Howzit @Dane vape 01, welcome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Dane vape 01 , hope you will enjoy it here with us. Like the RSQ hotcig, but oversquonk too much sometimes, actually most of the time. The diy section is extensive and growing day by day, so feel free to peek in. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Johan Havenga and @Dane vape 01 

Congrats on the 4 months @Johan Havenga !

Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## yolandre

Hi,

Thanks for a great forum.

I quitted smoking on 22 May 2013 – the same day I got my first TWISP – and never looked back (with the grace from Above).

I’ve been using a variety of AIO’s until late last year when I got a Think Vape MLK 200 with a GeekVape Eagle RTA and only now really enjoying vaping.

I’m keen on making e-liquid and trust I’ll be able to get some solid pointers from the experts…

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival

Hi there @yolandre 

Welcome to the forum! You’ll find lots of helpful info in the DIY e-liquid and mixing section here -
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/

And maybe this “DIY Primer” will assist you as well -
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

yolandre said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for a great forum.
> 
> I quitted smoking on 22 May 2013 – the same day I got my first TWISP – and never looked back (with the grace from Above).
> 
> I’ve been using a variety of AIO’s until late last year when I got a Think Vape MLK 200 with a GeekVape Eagle RTA and only now really enjoying vaping.
> 
> I’m keen on making e-liquid and trust I’ll be able to get some solid pointers from the experts…



Welcome to the forum @yolandre and congrats on quitting the stinkies!
Great that you enjoying the vaping - it does take some time to find one's happy place
Enjoy the forum - lots to learn here
Just head on to the DIY subforums in the E-Liquid category - there are loads of pointers and recipes there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yolandre

@Carnival: Thanks a stack for the pointer - took a quick browse and it smells just fine...

@Silver: Thanks for the hospitality & pointer - already found some promising recipes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @yolandre


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to the forum @yolandre , hope you will have a great time here. 
You are going to have a lot of fun with the DIY, not to mention the other areas on the site.
Many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KayK

Hi all,

I am an accountant.

I quit smoking in mid 2011 using the old cigarette look alike vape devices and then went to an evod starter kit. Started smoking stinkies again 6 months later. Battled with battery life of devices, availability of supplies and liquids, leakage issues and a lack of knowledge probably as well, so I gave up on vaping.

Since October 2017 I have been growing increasingly tired (understatement) of the stinkies and started looking into vaping again as it seems there are a lot more vape shops now and much better options. Have also been chatting to a guy at work who is a huge vape enthusiast. There are also many more vapers to get support and advice from - since the technical stuff stumps me sometimes. 

Bought a Twisp Cue about 2 weeks ago and finally I have hope! It is easy, clean and the battery lasts long enough with short recharge period. Haven't completely cut out the stinkies yet but am smoking much less (do still smoke especially when I am very stressed as I find the nicotine in the pods too high for me to chain vape - light cigarette smoker - hoping for more flavours and more nic strenght options soon).

Have also ordered a mod starter kit with low nicotine juice, so will see if I can cut out the stinkies then completely once and for all.

Would love to make vaping a hobby and not just a temporary stepping stone. I love the tastes and smells and social aspect of it.

I have been spending lots of time reading through these forums the last couple of weeks and decided to join rather than just lurk about .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Carnival

Hello @KayK welcome to the forum! 

Great to hear you are smoking less! May I ask which mod starter kit you ordered?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

KayK said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am an accountant.
> 
> I quit smoking in mid 2011 using the old cigarette look alike vape devices and then went to an evod starter kit. Started smoking stinkies again 6 months later. Battled with battery life of devices, availability of supplies and liquids, leakage issues and a lack of knowledge probably as well, so I gave up on vaping.
> 
> Since October 2017 I have been growing increasingly tired (understatement) of the stinkies and started looking into vaping again as it seems there are a lot more vape shops now and much better options. Have also been chatting to a guy at work who is a huge vape enthusiast. There are also many more vapers to get support and advice from - since the technical stuff stumps me sometimes.
> 
> Bought a Twisp Cue about 2 weeks ago and finally I have hope! It is easy, clean and the battery lasts long enough with short recharge period. Haven't completely cut out the stinkies yet but am smoking much less (do still smoke especially when I am very stressed as I find the nicotine in the pods too high for me to chain vape - light cigarette smoker - hoping for more flavours and more nic strenght options soon).
> 
> Have also ordered a mod starter kit with low nicotine juice, so will see if I can cut out the stinkies then completely once and for all.
> 
> Would love to make vaping a hobby and not just a temporary stepping stone. I love the tastes and smells and social aspect of it.
> 
> I have been spending lots of time reading through these forums the last couple of weeks and decided to join rather than just lurk about .


Most welcome to the forum @KayK. All the best with your new vaping journey. Do not be too hard on yourself, you shall overcome the stinkies in the end. Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @KayK , you have arrived at the best destination for your affliction. The forum and our community here is filled with a lot of knowledge and wonderful people that will try and assist you in your quest to fully stop, and further your journey through vaping.

Suggestion from my side would be to definitely get another device , see you've gone that route, and use one of the two, maybe the cue, with high nic to go to when the urge and stress hits, and the other for normal times. You mix / alternate between them to bring the craving down to a manageable level during high stress, will also help with not overdoing the nic, just keep it at an elevated level. Two or three good high nic hits, back to low, repeat as necessary. 

Good luck with stopping totally, and you have found a very exiting hobby in vaping, the possibilities are endless and it is great. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

KayK said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am an accountant.
> 
> I quit smoking in mid 2011 using the old cigarette look alike vape devices and then went to an evod starter kit. Started smoking stinkies again 6 months later. Battled with battery life of devices, availability of supplies and liquids, leakage issues and a lack of knowledge probably as well, so I gave up on vaping.
> 
> Since October 2017 I have been growing increasingly tired (understatement) of the stinkies and started looking into vaping again as it seems there are a lot more vape shops now and much better options. Have also been chatting to a guy at work who is a huge vape enthusiast. There are also many more vapers to get support and advice from - since the technical stuff stumps me sometimes.
> 
> Bought a Twisp Cue about 2 weeks ago and finally I have hope! It is easy, clean and the battery lasts long enough with short recharge period. Haven't completely cut out the stinkies yet but am smoking much less (do still smoke especially when I am very stressed as I find the nicotine in the pods too high for me to chain vape - light cigarette smoker - hoping for more flavours and more nic strenght options soon).
> 
> Have also ordered a mod starter kit with low nicotine juice, so will see if I can cut out the stinkies then completely once and for all.
> 
> Would love to make vaping a hobby and not just a temporary stepping stone. I love the tastes and smells and social aspect of it.
> 
> I have been spending lots of time reading through these forums the last couple of weeks and decided to join rather than just lurk about .



welcome to the forum @KayK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

yolandre said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for a great forum.
> 
> I quitted smoking on 22 May 2013 – the same day I got my first TWISP – and never looked back (with the grace from Above).
> 
> I’ve been using a variety of AIO’s until late last year when I got a Think Vape MLK 200 with a GeekVape Eagle RTA and only now really enjoying vaping.
> 
> I’m keen on making e-liquid and trust I’ll be able to get some solid pointers from the experts…



Welcome to the forum @yolandre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KayK

Thanks guys for the welcoming messages,



Carnival said:


> Hello @KayK welcome to the forum!
> 
> Great to hear you are smoking less! May I ask which mod starter kit you ordered?



@Carnival: I ordered the Smok Mag Starter Kit. It seemed easy enough to understand yet versatile enough to maybe be useful for a while (from reading reviews and watching countless youtube review and setup videos). I also like to shoot so figured the pistol grip might have a nice comfortable feel to it for me.



Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @KayK. All the best with your new vaping journey. Do not be too hard on yourself, you shall overcome the stinkies in the end. Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.



Thank you @Andre, I feel very confident that I shall succeed this time around 



Room Fogger said:


> Welcome @KayK , you have arrived at the best destination for your affliction. The forum and our community here is filled with a lot of knowledge and wonderful people that will try and assist you in your quest to fully stop, and further your journey through vaping.
> 
> Suggestion from my side would be to definitely get another device , see you've gone that route, and use one of the two, maybe the cue, with high nic to go to when the urge and stress hits, and the other for normal times. You mix / alternate between them to bring the craving down to a manageable level during high stress, will also help with not overdoing the nic, just keep it at an elevated level. Two or three good high nic hits, back to low, repeat as necessary.
> 
> Good luck with stopping totally, and you have found a very exiting hobby in vaping, the possibilities are endless and it is great. Many happy clouds to you.



@Room Fogger, That is my plan. To continue using the Cue when stealth, portability or high nic is necessary but get a mod more versatile for flavours and nic strength for the calmer, relaxation or social moments. Would love to get completely into vaping as a hobby. But for now the main aim is to quit stinkies completely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Very nice @KayK!! 

I hope the Smok Mag brings you many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KayK

@Carnival Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KayK said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am an accountant.
> 
> I quit smoking in mid 2011 using the old cigarette look alike vape devices and then went to an evod starter kit. Started smoking stinkies again 6 months later. Battled with battery life of devices, availability of supplies and liquids, leakage issues and a lack of knowledge probably as well, so I gave up on vaping.
> 
> Since October 2017 I have been growing increasingly tired (understatement) of the stinkies and started looking into vaping again as it seems there are a lot more vape shops now and much better options. Have also been chatting to a guy at work who is a huge vape enthusiast. There are also many more vapers to get support and advice from - since the technical stuff stumps me sometimes.
> 
> Bought a Twisp Cue about 2 weeks ago and finally I have hope! It is easy, clean and the battery lasts long enough with short recharge period. Haven't completely cut out the stinkies yet but am smoking much less (do still smoke especially when I am very stressed as I find the nicotine in the pods too high for me to chain vape - light cigarette smoker - hoping for more flavours and more nic strenght options soon).
> 
> Have also ordered a mod starter kit with low nicotine juice, so will see if I can cut out the stinkies then completely once and for all.
> 
> Would love to make vaping a hobby and not just a temporary stepping stone. I love the tastes and smells and social aspect of it.
> 
> I have been spending lots of time reading through these forums the last couple of weeks and decided to join rather than just lurk about .



Hi @KayK - welcome to the forum. Don't stress too much because you haven't cut the cigs out completely yet - most of us took some time. The good news is that vaping is the easiest way to get there. Just hang in there and keep going. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki

Hallo everyone
Well I took thetfirs step to a healthier life by buying myself a Smok Stick X8 starter kit today.

Been smoking since 2002 and now done with the bad habbit.

Looking forward to learning more from all of you and even buying an upgrade in a few months time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Braki , congratulations on your decision to quit and welcome to the vape life. There is a lot of passionate and knowledgeable people that can assist, feel free to ask. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Braki said:


> Hallo everyone
> Well I took thetfirs step to a healthier life by buying myself a Smok Stick X8 starter kit today.
> 
> Been smoking since 2002 and now done with the bad habbit.
> 
> Looking forward to learning more from all of you and even buying an upgrade in a few months time.



Welcome to the forum @Braki


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Braki said:


> Hallo everyone
> Well I took thetfirs step to a healthier life by buying myself a Smok Stick X8 starter kit today.
> 
> Been smoking since 2002 and now done with the bad habbit.
> 
> Looking forward to learning more from all of you and even buying an upgrade in a few months time.



Welcome to the forum @Braki


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KayK

Thanks @RenaldoRheeder. 
@Braki hi andwelcome fellow noob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Hi and welcome @yolandre! Enjoy your journey into DIY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki

Thank you everyone 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Welcome @KayK and @Braki. Welcome to the vape community.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

Braki said:


> Hallo everyone
> Well I took thetfirs step to a healthier life by buying myself a Smok Stick X8 starter kit today.
> 
> Been smoking since 2002 and now done with the bad habbit.
> 
> Looking forward to learning more from all of you and even buying an upgrade in a few months time.



Welcome! @Braki 

BIG congrats to you, deciding to quit the stinkies! Wishing you many happy vapes on your Smok X8.

There’s plenty of great information within this forum, dive in and don’t hesitate to ask questions if you have any.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Welcome on board, @KayK ! Wishing you many happy vapes.

You mentioned that you like to shoot. Perhaps at some stage you might want to post on this thread - you'll find some like-minded peeps there:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-n-tell-your-hobby.t46254/#post-626425

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Welcome @Braki! From your name and cute profile pic it looks as though you're a dog person. 

Here are some threads that might interest you:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-also-love-dogs.t3316/page-13#post-637897

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/our-animals-love-us.t42383/#post-585347

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @yolandre, glad to see you've been vaping for a long time now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Welcome new members hope you have a good stay here on the forum.

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roxie

Hi Everyone. My name is Roxanne, im from Pietermaritzburg- AKA the Sleepy hollow 
My current vapes are the Smok v8 stick and the twisp cue. 
Thanks for the awesome forum and for sharing all your wealth of knowledge! Glad to be here

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

A warm welcome to you @Roxie , hope you are going to enjoy your stay here. Advise is always only a question away, and there is a lot of knowledge here on the site. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome aboard @Roxie, good to have you join us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Roxie said:


> Hi Everyone. My name is Roxanne, im from Pietermaritzburg- AKA the Sleepy hollow
> My current vapes are the Smok v8 stick and the twisp cue.
> Thanks for the awesome forum and for sharing all your wealth of knowledge! Glad to be here



Welcome to the forum @Roxie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome
@KayK
@Braki
@Roxie

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Welcome to the forum @Roxie Glad to see someone here is also surfacing from my hometown lol.
Awesome threads, geniune people and tons of knowledge! Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SneakyFlea

Hi all. My name is Jaco and im addicted to vaping. Its been 3 months since my last cigarette. My reason for joining is purely informational as i want to dip my toes into mixing myself.

I hope that i might get ideas and tips from everyone.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @SneakyFlea , you have arrived at the right place. Please visit the diy section for a great intro for newbies wanting to start, and then the actual discussions and recipies, it is a great source for both recipies as well as advice. Many happy clouds to you..


----------



## SneakyFlea

Thank you @Room Fogger i will be sure to check it out. Who would you say is the go to guy on the forum for 36mg PG nicotine? Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @SneakyFlea, you're sure to discover a more than a few great ideas with regard to diy juice on here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SneakyFlea

Thank you for the warm welcome @Alex im sure i will learn alot from everyone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

SneakyFlea said:


> Thank you @Room Fogger i will be sure to check it out. Who would you say is the go to guy on the forum for 36mg PG nicotine? Much appreciated


Most welcome to the forum @SneakyFlea. 
www.valleyvapour.co.za would be the closest to you for delivery. Further afield options are www.blckvapour.co.za and www.theflavourmill.co.za. Flavourmill now also has a Sedgefield branch to deliver from.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Hi there @Roxie and @SneakyFlea welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

SneakyFlea said:


> Hi all. My name is Jaco and im addicted to vaping. Its been 3 months since my last cigarette. My reason for joining is purely informational as i want to dip my toes into mixing myself.
> 
> I hope that i might get ideas and tips from everyone.



welcome to the forum @SneakyFlea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

SneakyFlea said:


> Thank you @Room Fogger i will be sure to check it out. Who would you say is the go to guy on the forum for 36mg PG nicotine? Much appreciated


@sneaky flea, I personally use nic that I get from Vaperite, never had a problem, heard good thing things about white Ghekko that most merchants have, just got a bottle to try, but I do not get Primenick as it has a pepper taste to me, you can try any of the diy vendors, I split between black vapour, flavour mill,valley vapour, vape hyper, they all have and the service is great.


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the new members

Congrats on the vaping and wishing you well for your vaoing journeys!

@KayK , @Braki , @Roxie , @SneakyFlea 

Lots of info here and many helpful experienced vapers. So feel free to ask questions as you go.

Enjoy and Vape On!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Sharty said:


> Fruit obsession over here also!


SNLV 18 for me! I am a bit of a fruit case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Captain Chaos said:


> SNLV 18 for me! I am a bit of a fruit case.



Try SNLV18 on ice... Its the bomb!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Amir said:


> Try SNLV18 on ice... Its the bomb!!


Is it not a menthol? I've tried some menthol juices but did not like it too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Captain Chaos said:


> Is it not a menthol? I've tried some menthol juices but did not like it too much.



Its not menthol... its ice... No really I mean it lol. I'm not a menthol fan but these 'on ice' things are really good. Especially in a skyline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Amir said:


> Its not menthol... its ice... No really I mean it lol. I'm not a menthol fan but these 'on ice' things are really good. Especially in a skyline


Nah, I'm cool enough as it is already! 
Maybe I'll give it a try sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Captain Chaos said:


> Nah, I'm cool enough as it is already!
> Maybe I'll give it a try sometime.



That's one persons opinion... But there's always room for improvement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Hi Everyone, Roy from Grotto Bay, Western Cape. 
After smoking for 38 years, 30 odd a day decided now is the time. 1 week and 3 days smoke free and counting. Got myself the Elitar pipe mod with a serpent mini 22mm RTA. I smoked a pipe on and off for a number of my smoking years hence me going for the pipe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Bulldog , and congratulations on the steps taken to quit, and the first week and a half smoke free. 

The pipe sounds like a novel idea, I am busy researching some different options in this regard as there is a couple of us looking at getting one, you know, for those quieter times of contemplation and the cool factor. Please have a look under the pipes section and comments from your side will be appreciated. 

There is a lot of knowledge here to assist you in your journey, and the best people to help with questions you may have. Please feel free to ask. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Howdy @Bulldog, that's awesome man 38 years is a long time, but it's pretty painless with a vaping device. Welcome to our community.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Bulldog said:


> Hi Everyone, Roy from Grotto Bay, Western Cape.
> After smoking for 38 years, 30 odd a day decided now is the time. 1 week and 3 days smoke free and counting. Got myself the Elitar pipe mod with a serpent mini 22mm RTA. I smoked a pipe on and off for a number of my smoking years hence me going for the pipe.



Welcome to the forum @Bulldog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Bulldog welcome and congrats on quitting.
Even more, beautiful place that Grotto Bay should work well with that sweet smell from your pipe

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide

Welcome fellow vapers.

Congratulations and Wishing you all the joys on your vaping journey!

@KayK , @Braki , @Roxie , @SneakyFlea

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KUDU

Hi all, 
My name is Jan, I am 64 yrs young ( 20 years young with 44 years experience ). 
I live in the beautiful Bushveld and started with Twisp mods & juice in 2009, (then paid R202.95 for 20ml juice.) I use a Twisp Aero and have no clue about these new mods.
I started coilbuiding & juice mixing about 6 months months ago and I loving it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

KUDU said:


> Hi all,
> My name is Jan, I am 64 yrs young ( 20 years young with 44 years experience ).
> I live in the beautiful Bushveld and started with Twisp mods & juice in 2009, (then paid R202.95 for 20ml juice.) I use a Twisp Aero and have no clue about these new mods.
> I started coilbuiding & juice mixing about 6 months months ago and I loving it.


Welcome to the forum @KUDU I'm shire you are going to have a ball here with all the info and nice forum members and topics and also share your knowledge and experiences with us.have a great stay

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

KUDU said:


> Hi all,
> My name is Jan, I am 64 yrs young ( 20 years young with 44 years experience ).
> I live in the beautiful Bushveld and started with Twisp mods & juice in 2009, (then paid R202.95 for 20ml juice.) I use a Twisp Aero and have no clue about these new mods.
> I started coilbuiding & juice mixing about 6 months months ago and I loving it.



Welcome to the forum @KUDU 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KUDU

Thanx for the welcome



Resistance said:


> Welcome to the forum @KUDU I'm shire you are going to have a ball here with all the info and nice forum members and topics and also share your knowledge and experiences with us.have a great stay
> 
> Resistance is futile


Thank you for the welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

KUDU said:


> Thanx for the welcome
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome


Have you checked out any of the topics and threads yet @KUDU

Resistance is futile


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to the forum @KUDU , you have arrived at the best place to be. The forum is filled with a lot of knowledge and awesome people always willing to help. Used to drive through your town regularly on the way to Ellisras/Lepahlale so ek is ok bossies or die Plek. The diy section is ful of guides and recipes, please have a look, and there is a lot of info on new mods and everything else. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki

KUDU said:


> Hi all,
> My name is Jan, I am 64 yrs young ( 20 years young with 44 years experience ).
> I live in the beautiful Bushveld and started with Twisp mods & juice in 2009, (then paid R202.95 for 20ml juice.) I use a Twisp Aero and have no clue about these new mods.
> I started coilbuiding & juice mixing about 6 months months ago and I loving it.



Welcome Kudu. 
You are going to learn a lot here. So much that your brain is going to overflow with info and you just want to learn more.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steyn777

Since that front page keeps being so persistent, also not much to do here this time in the morning...could take up jogging, then again that requires certain shoes, vests, weird caps, very short shorts, and the bone structure of a 90 year old woman, nope, not today body, not today.

Anyway, I'm Derrick, been part of this forum for probably 2 years now but only became an active member a few months ago....because I have no other friends...
Stay in a small mining town, but if you know what I pay for this MASSIVE house, it's all good. I enjoy walks on the beach when I go to a beach every 5 years, don't like walk anywhere else. I started mixing DIY liquids in December, since that first time I consume all the knowledge I can get my hands on. Always vaped on a griffin, but since the DIY I am now a squonker with a dead rabbit rda. 1st time I ever bought anything before reading about it 1st, needed 1, guys at vapeking suggested this, took it and was very.impressed with my purchase when I got home and read some reviews. Oh, and I'm hilarious...like seriously. Shout out to all my homeboys out in the field, @Rob Fisher @Spyro @Hooked @Moerse Rooikat can't mention you all on here, but you know who you are. I'll be in touch soon, I know it's been a while. Peace out

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

KUDU said:


> Hi all,
> My name is Jan, I am 64 yrs young ( 20 years young with 44 years experience ).
> I live in the beautiful Bushveld and started with Twisp mods & juice in 2009, (then paid R202.95 for 20ml juice.) I use a Twisp Aero and have no clue about these new mods.
> I started coilbuiding & juice mixing about 6 months months ago and I loving it.



Welcome to the forum @KUDU 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy the journey and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Room Fogger

The an official welcome to you @Steyn777 , you have allready settled in and know that this is the place to be. Many happy clouds to you from another Woesrander.


----------



## Steyn777

Room Fogger said:


> The an official welcome to you @Steyn777 , you have allready settled in and know that this is the place to be. Many happy clouds to you from another Woesrander.


@Room Fogger you honor me with these kind words. You are a gentleman and a scholar. 
Settled in might be a bit of an understatement, my new pet peev is when I have to wait like 10 min for a new post to read. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Official welcome to the forum @Steyn777 
Thanks for the intro and all the best for your vaping journey!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KUDU

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @KUDU
> Congrats on the vaping
> Enjoy the journey and feel free to ask questions as you go along


Thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KUDU

Resistance said:


> Have you checked out any of the topics and threads yet @KUDU
> 
> Resistance is futile


Yes i have, There is such a lot info!!! Thanx to all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki

Steyn777 said:


> Since that front page keeps being so persistent, also not much to do here this time in the morning...could take up jogging, then again that requires certain shoes, vests, weird caps, very short shorts, and the bone structure of a 90 year old woman, nope, not today body, not today.
> 
> Anyway, I'm Derrick, been part of this forum for probably 2 years now but only became an active member a few months ago....because I have no other friends...
> Stay in a small mining town, but if you know what I pay for this MASSIVE house, it's all good. I enjoy walks on the beach when I go to a beach every 5 years, don't like walk anywhere else. I started mixing DIY liquids in December, since that first time I consume all the knowledge I can get my hands on. Always vaped on a griffin, but since the DIY I am now a squonker with a dead rabbit rda. 1st time I ever bought anything before reading about it 1st, needed 1, guys at vapeking suggested this, took it and was very.impressed with my purchase when I got home and read some reviews. Oh, and I'm hilarious...like seriously. Shout out to all my homeboys out in the field, @Rob Fisher @Spyro @Hooked @Moerse Rooikat can't mention you all on here, but you know who you are. I'll be in touch soon, I know it's been a while. Peace out



Belated Welcome  Since you haven't been to the beach in 5 years here's a beachy pic for you

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Steyn777 said:


> Since that front page keeps being so persistent, also not much to do here this time in the morning...could take up jogging, then again that requires certain shoes, vests, weird caps, very short shorts, and the bone structure of a 90 year old woman, nope, not today body, not today.
> 
> Anyway, I'm Derrick, been part of this forum for probably 2 years now but only became an active member a few months ago....because I have no other friends...
> Stay in a small mining town, but if you know what I pay for this MASSIVE house, it's all good. I enjoy walks on the beach when I go to a beach every 5 years, don't like walk anywhere else. I started mixing DIY liquids in December, since that first time I consume all the knowledge I can get my hands on. Always vaped on a griffin, but since the DIY I am now a squonker with a dead rabbit rda. 1st time I ever bought anything before reading about it 1st, needed 1, guys at vapeking suggested this, took it and was very.impressed with my purchase when I got home and read some reviews. Oh, and I'm hilarious...like seriously. Shout out to all my homeboys out in the field, @Rob Fisher @Spyro @Hooked @Moerse Rooikat can't mention you all on here, but you know who you are. I'll be in touch soon, I know it's been a while. Peace out



welcome to the forum @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @KUDU and an official welcome to you too @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clintonsmith375

Hey everyone my name is Clinton and im from johannesburg. Ive been vaping for almost a year now and im running an ijoy captain with a drop rda. The builds are awesome and the flavour off the rda is amazing. I was thinking of going for the peerless rda from geekvape whats your guys take on it?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Howzit @clintonsmith375, welcome to the forum. I haven't tried any of those devices, but I'm sure others will provide you with some valuable feedback.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

Thanks everyone...feels funny to be welcomed, I basically live here. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

clintonsmith375 said:


> Hey everyone my name is Clinton and im from johannesburg. Ive been vaping for almost a year now and im running an ijoy captain with a drop rda. The builds are awesome and the flavour off the rda is amazing. I was thinking of going for the peerless rda from geekvape whats your guys take on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Hi Clinton, I have a Peerless and I have been very happy with it. It is easy to build on and produces good flavour and cloud for a satisfying vape. Air control is also good, you can have very airy or bring it down quite a bit. Due to my style changing it is not in use at this time, and I am looking at letting it go to someone that will actually use it. If you are interested please pm me and make an offer, it's a black one with minimal use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clintonsmith375

Room Fogger said:


> Hi Clinton, I have a Peerless and I have been very happy with it. It is easy to build on and produces good flavour and cloud for a satisfying vape. Air control is also good, you can have very airy or bring it down quite a bit. Due to my style changing it is not in use at this time, and I am looking at letting it go to someone that will actually use it. If you are interested please pm me and make an offer, it's a black one with minimal use.


Hi room fogger. Id certainly be interested as im struggling to find suppliers that have the rda for me. As of now im back on cancer sticks due to the captain being out of order ( awaiting vapeking to replace it with a new one as its still under warrenty). What would be your number on the peerless? 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

clintonsmith375 said:


> Hi room fogger. Id certainly be interested as im struggling to find suppliers that have the rda for me. As of now im back on cancer sticks due to the captain being out of order ( awaiting vapeking to replace it with a new one as its still under warrenty). What would be your number on the peerless?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



I will pm you and we can talk. Bad news about the captain as well, they are great mods, at least the merchant is working on replacing. Always have a back up!


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi everyone. I have been vaping on and off for the past few years. Trying to quit smoking now that I've been vaping but for some reason the more I vape the more I want to smoke so I'm hoping that you guys can..... with all your experience and expertise help me quit. So I leave myself in your capable . I have a twisp cue and a Ijust S and I want to buy something with the aim it would help but I don't know what. Have seen and tried so many mods but still unable to make the right choice...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Welcome @hot.chillie35, the thing that worked for me was using the highest nicotine liquids I could get my hands on. Back then the most powerful devices were only capable of around 12 watts. It doesn't take a specific device, but rather a real will to stop smoking. It doesn't require very much though, because you're still satisfying the physical craving, it's the mental craving that's really the most difficult aspect. 

Always have a backup device for when the one packs up. 
Use a higher nicotine content to help with the nic craving (It's not bad for you)
Keep your pack of smokes nearby
When in doubt always have a backup device
and lastly
Always have a backup device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @hot.chillie35 , this is a road you walk one step at a time, but we will be there to assist wherever we can.

I agree with @Alex that the most important part is that you must want to stop, and then to try not to light up but to rather vape. And if you fail and have a smoke, it's not the end of the world at this time, but must not stay the habit. At one stage you have to stop buying!! And bumming from other smokers,
A higher nic juice setup and a backup device, and it doesn't have to be the most expensive one, and one with lower nic for you to use mostly is imperative, and then take one day at a time. Use the best one for the main and the smaller for the high nic kick. Back up one is last resort.

Good luck in your journey and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## clintonsmith375

Hey there @hot.chillie35. Nic is a bad addiction and its not easy to stop. But i do believe with the correct equipment you'll stop very soon. Will plays a big role in quitting cigarettes. Find the right flavour at the right amount of nic and you will be surprised just how much you will enjoy vaping. What drawed me away from smokes is the large variety of flavours thats available. If that doesnt help why dont you try mixing your own ejuice? Its cheap, easy to do and its quite motivational too. It worked for me like a bomb and i get to play around with flavours and im very happy with it. 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Alex said:


> Welcome @hot.chillie35, the thing that worked for me was using the highest nicotine liquids I could get my hands on. Back then the most powerful devices were only capable of around 12 watts. It doesn't take a specific device, but rather a real will to stop smoking. It doesn't require very much though, because you're still satisfying the physical craving, it's the mental craving that's really the most difficult aspect.
> 
> Always have a backup device for when the one packs up.
> Use a higher nicotine content to help with the nic craving (It's not bad for you)
> Keep your pack of smokes nearby
> When in doubt always have a backup device
> and lastly
> Always have a backup device.


Hi. Thanks for the advice.I am however a night time smoker how do I get over that

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## hot.chillie35

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome @hot.chillie35 , this is a road you walk one step at a time, but we will be there to assist wherever we can.
> 
> I agree with @Alex that the most important part is that you must want to stop, and then to try not to light up but to rather vape. And if you fail and have a smoke, it's not the end of the world at this time, but must not stay the habit. At one stage you have to stop buying!! And bumming from other smokers,
> A higher nic juice setup and a backup device, and it doesn't have to be the most expensive one, and one with lower nic for you to use mostly is imperative, and then take one day at a time. Use the best one for the main and the smaller for the high nic kick. Back up one is last resort.
> 
> Good luck in your journey and many happy clouds to you.


Thank you fogger for the advice

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

clintonsmith375 said:


> Hey there @hot.chillie35. Nic is a bad addiction and its not easy to stop. But i do believe with the correct equipment you'll stop very soon. Will plays a big role in quitting cigarettes. Find the right flavour at the right amount of nic and you will be surprised just how much you will enjoy vaping. What drawed me away from smokes is the large variety of flavours thats available. If that doesnt help why dont you try mixing your own ejuice? Its cheap, easy to do and its quite motivational too. It worked for me like a bomb and i get to play around with flavours and im very happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


I know but I can go whole day without smoking how does that work

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

hot.chillie35 said:


> Hi. Thanks for the advice.I am however a night time smoker how do I get over that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Get yourself some 18 mg nic juices to use for a week or two to get over those cravings. Vendors I know of, that offers 18 mg, are www.vapourmountain.co.za and www.alldayvapes.co.za.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

hot.chillie35 said:


> Thank you fogger for the advice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


If you can go the whole day without smoking, and only do it at night it's not so much the nicotine, although you are trying to catch up with that at night, it's more the habit, which should make it easier to leave the smokes.

You have to keep your hands busy, and your mind of the smokes, so play with the vaping more and focus on that. It will give you the same nic hit as smokes, it's just a lot better for you. A higher nic juice will definitely keep you satisfied, and a stronger tobacco juice for the mouth taste may also help. Use a different flavour to break it in between.

Many happy clouds to you and good luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Room Fogger said:


> If you can go the whole day without smoking, and only do it at night it's not so much the nicotine, although you are trying to catch up with that at night, it's more the habit, which should make it easier to leave the smokes.
> 
> You have to keep your hands busy, and your mind of the smokes, so play with the vaping more and focus on that. It will give you the same nic hit as smokes, it's just a lot better for you. A higher nic juice will definitely keep you satisfied, and a stronger tobacco juice for the mouth taste may also help. Use a different flavour to break it in between.
> 
> Many happy clouds to you and good luck.


I think it's stress related. Even though I can go without it when pissed or angry I have the need to smoke 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## clintonsmith375

hot.chillie35 said:


> I think it's stress related. Even though I can go without it when pissed or angry I have the need to smoke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


You will be surprised just how much habbit plays a role. I use to smoke when i wake up. After meals id light a smoke when having a drink even when stressed out or angry. It becomes a habbit more than anything. Its like a routine that your brain adapts to and at specific times or while doing certain things it triggers the lis for a cig. 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

hot.chillie35 said:


> I think it's stress related. Even though I can go without it when pissed or angry I have the need to smoke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


I agree with both you and with what @clintonsmith375 has said, you now need to replace the habit of lighting up with a vape, that's why device choice and especially juice and nic level will be imperative. Your milestone to aim for is the first social where you don't smoke, but only vape.

Going to take some doing but you will get there, just keep at it and find the point that works for you,
Good luck
RF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

welcome @NuclearWalrus @eternal noob !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

hot.chillie35 said:


> Hi everyone. I have been vaping on and off for the past few years. Trying to quit smoking now that I've been vaping but for some reason the more I vape the more I want to smoke so I'm hoping that you guys can..... with all your experience and expertise help me quit. So I leave myself in your capable . I have a twisp cue and a Ijust S and I want to buy something with the aim it would help but I don't know what. Have seen and tried so many mods but still unable to make the right choice...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



welcome to the forum @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

welcome @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

welcome @clintonsmith375 !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

clintonsmith375 said:


> Hey everyone my name is Clinton and im from johannesburg. Ive been vaping for almost a year now and im running an ijoy captain with a drop rda. The builds are awesome and the flavour off the rda is amazing. I was thinking of going for the peerless rda from geekvape whats your guys take on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



welcome to the forum @clintonsmith375

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Amir said:


> welcome to the forum @hot.chillie35


Thanks Amir

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## hot.chillie35

BATMAN said:


> welcome @hot.chillie35


Thank you Batman

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## hot.chillie35

clintonsmith375 said:


> You will be surprised just how much habbit plays a role. I use to smoke when i wake up. After meals id light a smoke when having a drink even when stressed out or angry. It becomes a habbit more than anything. Its like a routine that your brain adapts to and at specific times or while doing certain things it triggers the lis for a cig.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


I think you may be right.... 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## hot.chillie35

Room Fogger said:


> I agree with both you and with what @clintonsmith375 has said, you now need to replace the habit of lighting up with a vape, that's why device choice and especially juice and nic level will be imperative. Your milestone to aim for is the first social where you don't smoke, but only vape.
> 
> Going to take some doing but you will get there, just keep at it and find the point that works for you,
> Good luck
> RF


Thank you fogger. Ur Imput has been helpful

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

hot.chillie35 said:


> I think you may be right....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


The problem here is training my brain.... And thats the heart of the problem. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KUDU

Andre said:


> Get yourself some 18 mg nic juices to use for a week or two to get over those cravings. Vendors I know of, that offers 18 mg, are www.vapourmountain.co.za and www.alldayvapes.co.za.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KUDU

Welcome. Agree with @Andre, I had the same problem and found my solution is to stay away from to sweet juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed

Good day people. Ahmed here from polokwane. Been reading alot as a guest for a few weeks now... Quit stinkies on the 25 Jan. Almost a month now!! This is the longest I ever lasted.. Previous best was about half a day.lol.
Feeling confident that it's for good this time.
Setup = smok al85 mod . baby beast tank and vaperesso 0.5 Ohm coil.
Really want to get into diy mixing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

Welcome @Armed, and congratulations on the almost month clear. Think the worst is behind you, keep it up!

Plenty of help, encouragement and assistance here. Have a look at the following so long: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Best regards and Welcome once again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Armed said:


> Good day people. Ahmed here from polokwane. Been reading alot as a guest for a few weeks now... Quit stinkies on the 25 Jan. Almost a month now!! This is the longest I ever lasted.. Previous best was about half a day.lol.
> Feeling confident that it's for good this time.
> Setup = smok al85 mod . baby beast tank and vaperesso 0.5 Ohm coil.
> Really want to get into diy mixing.



Welcome @Armed - well done on the almost 1 month. You are setup for success 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Armed , congrats on the first months achievement. You are going to enjoy it here, as you may already wel know due to your visits. Enjoy your time with us, and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed

Raindance said:


> Welcome @Armed, and congratulations on the almost month clear. Think the worst is behind you, keep it up!
> 
> Plenty of help, encouragement and assistance here. Have a look at the following so long: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/
> 
> Best regards and Welcome once again.


Yes i


Raindance said:


> Welcome @Armed, and congratulations on the almost month clear. Think the worst is behind you, keep it up!
> 
> Plenty of help, encouragement and assistance here. Have a look at the following so long: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/
> 
> Best regards and Welcome once again.


Thank all guys so much.. Feel like I know some of u guys already. Especially on the diy section. Really enjoyed reading Silver's first time mixing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed

How do u do the @ thingy... Real newbie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Armed said:


> How do u do the @ thingy... Real newbie


@Armed When you type the @ sign don't leave a space and then start typing a name, it will then give you a list with possible names, if you click on the one you want it will add it automatically.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Room Fogger said:


> @Armed When you type the @ sign don't leave a space and then start typing a name, it will then give you a list with possible names, if you click on the one you want it will add it automatically.


Lol thanks for making that clear to me too

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed

Room Fogger said:


> @Armed When you type the @ sign don't leave a space and then start typing a name, it will then give you a list with possible names, if you click on the one you want it will add it automatically.


@Room Fogger thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KUDU

Andre said:


> Get yourself some 18 mg nic juices to use for a week or two to get over those cravings. Vendors I know of, that offers 18 mg, are www.vapourmountain.co.za and www.alldayvapes.co.za.


----------



## Amir

Armed said:


> Good day people. Ahmed here from polokwane. Been reading alot as a guest for a few weeks now... Quit stinkies on the 25 Jan. Almost a month now!! This is the longest I ever lasted.. Previous best was about half a day.lol.
> Feeling confident that it's for good this time.
> Setup = smok al85 mod . baby beast tank and vaperesso 0.5 Ohm coil.
> Really want to get into diy mixing.



Slms... Welcome to the forum @Armed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KUDU

Welcome @Armed. In the link @Raindance gave you, just download the docoment. It is of great value. Happy mixing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

welcome @Armed .

Real name Ahmed ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Armed aka Ahmed  

Congrats on going this long, I vividly recall my experience back when I transitioned to vaping. Every day was a wonder and an accomplishment. And soon you begin to discover the other unexpected benefits, like a sense of smell, and taste. The cats become very friendly. And you start to realise how bad you must have smelled to other people.

Welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Armed

Amir said:


> Slms... Welcome to the forum @Armed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wslm. Jazakallah


----------



## Armed

Thanks @KUDU its very informative.

Yes real name Ahmed @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed

Alex said:


> Welcome @Armed aka Ahmed
> 
> Congrats on going this long, I vividly recall my experience back when I transitioned to vaping. Every day was a wonder and an accomplishment. And soon you begin to discover the other unexpected benefits, like a sense of smell, and taste. The cats become very friendly. And you start to realise how bad you must have smelled to other people.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


 I'm starting to ssmell that cig smell on people... Shame what I put my poor Wife tru. 
Thanks for the welcome.
Good luck to everyone still trying to kick the habit

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Armed, @hot.chillie35 and recent joiners

Congrats on the vaping and wishing you well on your journeys

You are doing a great thing to cut down and stop the stinkies. Vaping does make it much easier and a lot of fun. Take it slow and enjoy every bit of the journey

We are very lucky to have such experienced and helpful vapers here on the forum - so feel free to ask questions as you go along. 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Armed, @hot.chillie35 and recent joiners
> 
> Congrats on the vaping and wishing you well on your journeys
> 
> You are doing a great thing to cut down and stop the stinkies. Vaping does make it much easier and a lot of fun. Take it slow and enjoy every bit of the journey
> 
> We are very lucky to have such experienced and helpful vapers here on the forum - so feel free to ask questions as you go along.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 123587


Thank you for ur well wishes @Silver. I've heard that this is the best place to start the long road to quitting. Yesterday I received excellent advice from a few member and did some vape shopping to help quit smoking and today i haven't touched a cigarette as yet... Lol . Once again thank you guys

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Armed

Sorry about that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed

Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

Armed said:


> Thanks @KUDU its very informative.
> 
> Yes real name Ahmed @BATMAN



Lol and I am Sarfraz Joosub.
Welcome bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed

Jazakallah @BATMAN


----------



## Gregory2012

Hi my name is Gregory. Am from Durban started vaping to get off the stinkkies 10 days in haven't touched a stinkkie. I have capo 100 kit and juicing on the duchess.






Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Gregory2012, congrats on the 10 days so far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gregory2012

Thanks @Alex

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Gregory2012 said:


> Hi my name is Gregory. Am from Durban started vaping to get off the stinkkies 10 days in haven't touched a stinkkie. I have capo 100 kit and juicing on the duchess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


Welcome @Gregory2012, congratulations and all the best

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KUDU

Welcome, 
Hope you have lots of fun with your new mod and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Gregory2012 said:


> Hi my name is Gregory. Am from Durban started vaping to get off the stinkkies 10 days in haven't touched a stinkkie. I have capo 100 kit and juicing on the duchess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Gregory2012


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Gregory2012 said:


> Hi my name is Gregory. Am from Durban started vaping to get off the stinkkies 10 days in haven't touched a stinkkie. I have capo 100 kit and juicing on the duchess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. You have now done the hard yards and your taste should start awakening with a vengeance. Enjoy your stay and happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Welcoming all new members to the forum. Lots of good advice and really awesome members to help and guide you.Also share your experiences so we can learn from jou.
Have a good stay

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Hi everybody! Name is TylerD. I was part of this amazing forum some time ago and I'm back now. Grown up a bit. Lol.
Still vaping, never touched a smoke since started vaping 4 years ago.
Vaping has changed quite a lot! Sheesh. I feel old. 
Kudos on all the members that is still giving all their time everyday to help people getting into vaping. You are true legends!
Talk to you all on the forums! ( I need to catch up on the new tech and juice! Lol)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Hi everybody! Name is TylerD. I was part of this amazing forum some time ago and I'm back now. Grown up a bit. Lol.
> Still vaping, never touched a smoke since started vaping 4 years ago.
> Vaping has changed quite a lot! Sheesh. I feel old.
> Kudos on all the members that is still giving all their time everyday to help people getting into vaping. You are true legends!
> Talk to you all on the forums! ( I need to catch up on the new tech and juice! Lol)


Ah, great to see you back, my friend. Excellent news to hear you are still on the VT (VapeTrain). 
Looking forward to your company.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

SneakyFlea said:


> Hi all. My name is Jaco and im addicted to vaping. Its been 3 months since my last cigarette. My reason for joining is purely informational as i want to dip my toes into mixing myself.
> 
> I hope that i might get ideas and tips from everyone.



@SneakyFlea Welcome to the forum and a big CONGRATS on being stinkie-free for 3 mnths!! I hope that you'll enjoy mixing yourself and you might want to try mixing some juices too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

SneakyFlea said:


> Hi all. My name is Jaco and im addicted to vaping. Its been 3 months since my last cigarette. My reason for joining is purely informational as i want to dip my toes into mixing myself.
> 
> I hope that i might get ideas and tips from everyone.



@SneakyFlea Welcome to the forum and a big CONGRATS on being stinkie-free for 3 mnths!! 

I hope that you'll enjoy mixing yourself and you might want to try mixing some juices too


----------



## clintonsmith375

Has anyone here tried the e hookah?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Gregory2012 said:


> Hi my name is Gregory. Am from Durban started vaping to get off the stinkkies 10 days in haven't touched a stinkkie. I have capo 100 kit and juicing on the duchess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


Welcome Gregory from Durban! Always love seeing another local member!

Fantastic looking setup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

TylerD said:


> Hi everybody! Name is TylerD. I was part of this amazing forum some time ago and I'm back now. Grown up a bit. Lol.
> Still vaping, never touched a smoke since started vaping 4 years ago.
> Vaping has changed quite a lot! Sheesh. I feel old.
> Kudos on all the members that is still giving all their time everyday to help people getting into vaping. You are true legends!
> Talk to you all on the forums! ( I need to catch up on the new tech and juice! Lol)


Welcome back @TylerD !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

clintonsmith375 said:


> Has anyone here tried the e hookah?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


I think @Quakes won one a while ago, I'm not sure he ever tried it though?


----------



## clintonsmith375

Id love to know if its worth it or not @Stosta

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## veecee

Welcome to all the new members. I haven't been on this thread for a while, so this is a quick shout out to all who've quit the stinkies! Good on ya, and hope it stays that way for a while. 

You'll get a lot of great advice, and friendly people here, so if you have any questions - fire away. I've been helped so many times already, I've lost track.

Great forum everyone.

Shapshap!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

welcome @Gregory2012 and welcome back @TylerD .

@TylerD i have noticed that alot of people are glad to have you back so I sure am looking forward to meeting you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

TylerD said:


> Hi everybody! Name is TylerD. I was part of this amazing forum some time ago and I'm back now. Grown up a bit. Lol.
> Still vaping, never touched a smoke since started vaping 4 years ago.
> Vaping has changed quite a lot! Sheesh. I feel old.
> Kudos on all the members that is still giving all their time everyday to help people getting into vaping. You are true legends!
> Talk to you all on the forums! ( I need to catch up on the new tech and juice! Lol)



Welcome to the forum @TylerD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome back @TylerD, it's great to hear that you're still doing the healthier option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes

clintonsmith375 said:


> Has anyone here tried the e hookah?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


I did win one as @Stosta said yes, but never used it. I sold it to a Tabacco\Vape shop in Rustenburg. According to them it's great, but I can't say.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## clintonsmith375

Quakes said:


> I did win one as @Stosta said yes, but never used it. I sold it to a Tabacco\Vape shop in Rustenburg. According to them it's great, but I can't say.


Know of any shops that actually sell something like that around joburg?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quakes

clintonsmith375 said:


> Know of any shops that actually sell something like that around joburg?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


No idea sorry. This guy's shop is in Rustenburg and was a meet up so also don't know where he's shop is.


----------



## clintonsmith375

Quakes said:


> No idea sorry. This guy's shop is in Rustenburg and was a meet up so also don't know where he's shop is.


Thanks man. Ill just keep searching hopefully something comes up

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

clintonsmith375 said:


> Thanks man. Ill just keep searching hopefully something comes up
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


You can maybe try giving Vaperite a call, but it's a long shot.

Alternatively follow the link below, and post a new thread asking about it, then hopefully one of the vendors will point you in the right direction!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

hot.chillie35 said:


> Thank you for ur well wishes @Silver. I've heard that this is the best place to start the long road to quitting. Yesterday I received excellent advice from a few member and did some vape shopping to help quit smoking and today i haven't touched a cigarette as yet... Lol . Once again thank you guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Marvellous
Great to hear. Dont be too hard on yourself. These things can take time
Enjoy the forum and all the best from here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> Hi everybody! Name is TylerD. I was part of this amazing forum some time ago and I'm back now. Grown up a bit. Lol.
> Still vaping, never touched a smoke since started vaping 4 years ago.
> Vaping has changed quite a lot! Sheesh. I feel old.
> Kudos on all the members that is still giving all their time everyday to help people getting into vaping. You are true legends!
> Talk to you all on the forums! ( I need to catch up on the new tech and juice! Lol)



Aah, welcome back @TylerD !
Great to see you again

You are right, its amazing to see how things have changed on the vaping gear front. So many optioms now - we are so spoiled for choice. 

I have so many fond memories of those early days and the first vape meets at Alibi. With @johan dancing on the tables. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Domi-Vapes

Hi All - I live in a tiny village in St Francis Bay - So mostly buy my Vape gear online. I have been Vaping for about 9 months. I initially started with the Evod Kanger Tech starter Kit - but am looking to upgrade. I currently am sitting with a load of extra coils but my tanks are now leaking. Was wondering if there is an alternative tank I can use for the Evod Coils - Any Advise would be appreciated

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Domi-Vapes said:


> Hi All - I live in a tiny village in St Francis Bay - So mostly buy my Vape gear online. I have been Vaping for about 9 months. I initially started with the Evod Kanger Tech starter Kit - but am looking to upgrade. I currently am sitting with a load of extra coils but my tanks are now leaking. Was wondering if there is an alternative tank I can use for the Evod Coils - Any Advise would be appreciated



Welcome to the forum @Domi-Vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Domi-Vapes 

I can't help you with the evod coils query unfortunately. But hopefully someone else can assist you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Domi-Vapes said:


> Hi All - I live in a tiny village in St Francis Bay - So mostly buy my Vape gear online. I have been Vaping for about 9 months. I initially started with the Evod Kanger Tech starter Kit - but am looking to upgrade. I currently am sitting with a load of extra coils but my tanks are now leaking. Was wondering if there is an alternative tank I can use for the Evod Coils - Any Advise would be appreciated


Welcome officially @Domi-Vapes !

An Evod is still a great tank (ask @Silver), and it never hurts to have a back-up device. So perhaps your best bet is to keep it for emergencies. Sadly I don't think there is any "upgrade" option that will allow you to use those coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Domi-Vapes said:


> Hi All - I live in a tiny village in St Francis Bay - So mostly buy my Vape gear online. I have been Vaping for about 9 months. I initially started with the Evod Kanger Tech starter Kit - but am looking to upgrade. I currently am sitting with a load of extra coils but my tanks are now leaking. Was wondering if there is an alternative tank I can use for the Evod Coils - Any Advise would be appreciated



Welcome to the forum @Domi-Vapes
Congrats on the vaping

I too use the humble (yet mighty) little Evod 1 for mouth to lung vapes and for portability.
As for reusing the evod coils, i think there are a few kanger tanks that they will work on. Maybe the protanks and such, but i doubt you will find them easily because they are quite old.

If the evod tank is leaking, it might be that one of the sides are cracked or that one of the orings is missing. Also try a new coil, sometimes its the coil itself. My advice is get a new evod tank as a backup device to use those coils on.

And then potentially look at another vape device.

Do you prefer mouth to lung or do you want to venture into higher power bigger airflow vapes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Welcome new members

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fog-Hat

Hi my name is Jon, 2 weeks off the stinkies, loving the vape, have tried it before but with sub standard equipment, smok T-priv and vaperesso revenger are making all the difference!! look forward to cruising the forums for a long time to come. keen to learn more about the rebuildable stuff.






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Fog-Hat said:


> Hi my name is Jon, 2 weeks off the stinkies, loving the vape, have tried it before but with sub standard equipment, smok T-priv and vaperesso revenger are making all the difference!! look forward to cruising the forums for a long time to come. keen to learn more about the rebuildable stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Welcome @Fog-Hat and congratulations on the conversion. Two weeks means you have done the hard work and its all getting easier from here.

We have so much information on rebuildables and DIY here and it gets added to every day, please browse the relevant sub forums and comment and add as you wish. Questions are welcomed and there is no such thing as a stupid question so ask away.

Best regards and hoping to see much more of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-Hat

Raindance said:


> Welcome @Fog-Hat and congratulations on the conversion. Two weeks means you have done the hard work and its all getting easier from here.
> 
> We have so much information on rebuildables and DIY here and it gets added to every day, please browse the relevant sub forums and comment and add as you wish. Questions are welcomed and there is no such thing as a stupid question so ask away.
> 
> Best regards and hoping to see much more of you.


Champion, thank you for the welcome, keen to soak up the wealth of info available on the forum and stay on this much more satisfying path. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Fog-Hat

From Boksburg, East Rand and have been helped along by the awesome vendors in the area, namely Vape Hub, Valentine Vape Corp and Vape Club. the transition has been made alot easier with vendors like the mentioned at your fingertips. 

Went from 30 stinkies a day to a 3mg juice from the onset and so far so good. 

Backup vape and juice: 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Fog-Hat said:


> Hi my name is Jon, 2 weeks off the stinkies, loving the vape, have tried it before but with sub standard equipment, smok T-priv and vaperesso revenger are making all the difference!! look forward to cruising the forums for a long time to come. keen to learn more about the rebuildable stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum @Fog-Hat. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. Your taste buds should be starting to recover. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @Fog-Hat and well done on the 2 weeks so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki

Welcome all the new peeps. You just joined the most awesome forum in the world!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JoJoCon

Hi all Jason here and im an Environmental Auditor. Vaping is currently a hobby for me and enjoying it.

Bought my first vape 5months ago then immediately upgraded to my current mob eleaf ipower which is ok for now.

Anyway keep vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

Heya @JoJoCon, good to have you here. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Fog-Hat said:


> From Boksburg, East Rand and have been helped along by the awesome vendors in the area, namely Vape Hub, Valentine Vape Corp and Vape Club. the transition has been made alot easier with vendors like the mentioned at your fingertips.
> 
> Went from 30 stinkies a day to a 3mg juice from the onset and so far so good.
> 
> Backup vape and juice:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Welcome. You will find even more helpfull members on the forum and great advice. Congrats on quitting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome all 
@Domi-Vapes 
@JoJoCon 
@Fog-Hat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clintonsmith375

Does anyone know of a black forest cake recipe? The one i tried tasted horrible and nowhere near what im personally looking for. Vaping it was worse than the smell 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the recent new joiners 

 @Fog-Hat and @JoJoCon 

Congrats on the vaping and wishing you all the best for your vaping journey from here.
We are very lucky to have such experienced and helpful vapers on the forum
Feel free to ask questions as you go along

Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Domi-Vapes said:


> Hi All - I live in a tiny village in St Francis Bay - So mostly buy my Vape gear online. I have been Vaping for about 9 months. I initially started with the Evod Kanger Tech starter Kit - but am looking to upgrade. I currently am sitting with a load of extra coils but my tanks are now leaking. Was wondering if there is an alternative tank I can use for the Evod Coils - Any Advise would be appreciated



Welcome @Domi-Vapes it's great to have you onboard!


----------



## Hooked

Fog-Hat said:


> Hi my name is Jon, 2 weeks off the stinkies, loving the vape, have tried it before but with sub standard equipment, smok T-priv and vaperesso revenger are making all the difference!! look forward to cruising the forums for a long time to come. keen to learn more about the rebuildable stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Welcome @Fog-Hat! I see you also like your coffee juice. You might be interested in this
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

A warm welcome to you @Domi-Vapes @JoJoCon ! It's great to have you with us!


----------



## Fog-Hat

Hooked said:


> Welcome @Fog-Hat! I see you also like your coffee juice. You might be interested in this
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125


Thank you, went and found the Phillip Rocke based on that threads recommendations. keen to get a few more on the list. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Fog-Hat said:


> Thank you, went and found the Phillip Rocke based on that threads recommendations. keen to get a few more on the list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


@Fog-Hat I'm so glad! It will be interesting to see what your opinion is, as everyone's tastes differ. You're welcome to post your own reviews in the same thread where my reviews were posted. And if you come across any coffees that aren't on my list, even if you haven't tried them, please let me know by commenting in the Coffee Research thread and tagging me to get my attention!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Fog-Hat said:


> Hi my name is Jon, 2 weeks off the stinkies, loving the vape, have tried it before but with sub standard equipment, smok T-priv and vaperesso revenger are making all the difference!! look forward to cruising the forums for a long time to come. keen to learn more about the rebuildable stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Fog-Hat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JoJoCon said:


> Hi all Jason here and im an Environmental Auditor. Vaping is currently a hobby for me and enjoying it.
> 
> Bought my first vape 5months ago then immediately upgraded to my current mob eleaf ipower which is ok for now.
> 
> Anyway keep vaping.



Welcome to the forum @JoJoCon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

JoJoCon said:


> Hi all Jason here and im an Environmental Auditor. Vaping is currently a hobby for me and enjoying it.
> 
> Bought my first vape 5months ago then immediately upgraded to my current mob eleaf ipower which is ok for now.
> 
> Anyway keep vaping.


Welcome

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anvil

Howsit ladies and gents. Thought I'd do a quick intro while I have 5 mins of peace at work.

Been reading a lot on here for quite a long while (pro level lurker) but now I've come to accept I'm a vape addict so I might as well join in the fun and interact with the community since I've met a lot of members personally along my vaping journey.
For info, I haven't touched a single stink-stick since the day I started vaping back in August 2016, and I've never looked back.

Happy to finally be here ("officially"), and keep it cloudy folks.
Shaun

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

Anvil said:


> Howsit ladies and gents. Thought I'd do a quick intro while I have 5 mins of peace at work.
> 
> Been reading a lot on here for quite a long while (pro level lurker) but now I've come to accept I'm a vape addict so I might as well join in the fun and interact with the community since I've met a lot of members personally along my vaping journey.
> For info, I haven't touched a single stink-stick since the day I started vaping back in August 2016, and I've never looked back.
> 
> Happy to finally be here ("officially"), and keep it cloudy folks.
> Shaun


Welcome @Anvil !

Glad you decided to come out from behind your curtain of lurking mystery, and join us!

What kit and juices are you currently using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Anvil !
> 
> Glad you decided to come out from behind your curtain of lurking mystery, and join us!
> 
> What kit and juices are you currently using?


Thanks @Stosta , glad to be here!

Currently in my hand is my trusty Kodama V2 with my "old faithful" OBS engine (original dual coil 25mm one), and some Super Milk to fill it all up.
Have a few others, but will put a pic up in a bit in the vape family thread seeing as though I gave them all a pitstop last night.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Anvil said:


> Thanks @Stosta , glad to be here!
> 
> Currently in my hand is my trusty Kodama V2 with my "old faithful" OBS engine (original dual coil 25mm one), and some Super Milk to fill it all up.
> Have a few others, but will put a pic up in a bit in the vape family thread seeing as though I gave them all a pitstop last night.


A Kodama V2? You lucky bum!! I haven't tried Super Milk, that's a strawberry milkshake right?

Look forward to seeing the whole family!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Anvil said:


> Howsit ladies and gents. Thought I'd do a quick intro while I have 5 mins of peace at work.
> 
> Been reading a lot on here for quite a long while (pro level lurker) but now I've come to accept I'm a vape addict so I might as well join in the fun and interact with the community since I've met a lot of members personally along my vaping journey.
> For info, I haven't touched a single stink-stick since the day I started vaping back in August 2016, and I've never looked back.
> 
> Happy to finally be here ("officially"), and keep it cloudy folks.
> Shaun


Most welcome out in the open. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. An awesome achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Anvil

Stosta said:


> A Kodama V2? You lucky bum!! I haven't tried Super Milk, that's a strawberry milkshake right?
> 
> Look forward to seeing the whole family!



I have a story behind all my setups, the story behind the Kodama is that I went out with intention of buying a standard Minikin 2 and they quietly said, "oh yes, and we also have these..." eyes glazed over, wallet cowered in a corner, but it was too late, decision made, had to have one!

And yes, super milk is a nice and smooth strawberry shake. I enjoy it because A: I love strawberry milk vapes, and B: I find this one isn't overly sweet which is nice. Imho it has a little more emphasis on the smooth creamy flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Anvil said:


> I have a story behind all my setups, the story behind the Kodama is that I went out with intention of buying a standard Minikin 2 and they quietly said, "oh yes, and we also have these..." eyes glazed over, wallet cowered in a corner, but it was too late, decision made, had to have one!
> 
> And yes, super milk is a nice and smooth strawberry shake. I enjoy it because A: I love strawberry milk vapes, and B: I find this one isn't overly sweet which is nice. Imho it has a little more emphasis on the smooth creamy flavour.


Hahaha! I can almost picture your wallet shrivelling up in fear as they pulled out the Kodama!

So many good juices I've still yet to try! I'm a little ashamed actually that I haven't tried more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hennie Otto

Hallo, I am a 36 year old unfit, sore knees, Hennie Otto (unfortunately not the pro golfer, sometimes wish twitterverse will realize that ROFL)

Anyhow, been vaping for about a year, and stinky filthy stick free for about 10months.

Currently running a Noisy Cricket II with a OBS Engine on top, generally bang a .25 dual build.
My first mod was a SMOK Alien 220w, and I loved that thing, until 4 months in, it decided to just go to MOD heaven, and subsequently got the noisy, as I'm now after working MODS, with little to no effort, almost like my cars, the more crap under the hood, the bigger the potential for tears.

My wife and I moved down from Jozi about 5 years ago, missing all my friends and family terribly, but Jozi itself not so much (except Ellis Park of course)

I work in a national retailers marketing department, I'm a master race gamer by night, with too many hours in CS:GO, CoD to actually make sense.

other than that nothing else really, can almost say with 100% certainty that I will NEVER have a cig EVER again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Hennie Otto said:


> Hallo, I am a 36 year old unfit, sore knees, Hennie Otto (unfortunately not the pro golfer, sometimes wish twitterverse will realize that ROFL)
> 
> Anyhow, been vaping for about a year, and stinky filthy stick free for about 10months.
> 
> Currently running a Noisy Cricket II with a OBS Engine on top, generally bang a .25 dual build.
> My first mod was a SMOK Alien 220w, and I loved that thing, until 4 months in, it decided to just go to MOD heaven, and subsequently got the noisy, as I'm now after working MODS, with little to no effort, almost like my cars, the more crap under the hood, the bigger the potential for tears.
> 
> My wife and I moved down from Jozi about 5 years ago, missing all my friends and family terribly, but Jozi itself not so much (except Ellis Park of course)
> 
> I work in a national retailers marketing department, I'm a master race gamer by night, with too many hours in CS:GO, CoD to actually make sense.
> 
> other than that nothing else really, can almost say with 100% certainty that I will NEVER have a cig EVER again


Hi @Hennie Otto, welcome and congratulations on the ten months tar free! Great achievement.

Yip, the less electronic wizardry one relies on the more one can rely on your equipment. But to each his own and there are pros and cons to any device.

In any case, please share and browse and so on as you wish, you will find a lot of interesting threads and great people around here.

Welcome to the community and best regards.


----------



## Hooked

Anvil said:


> Howsit ladies and gents. Thought I'd do a quick intro while I have 5 mins of peace at work.
> 
> Been reading a lot on here for quite a long while (pro level lurker) but now I've come to accept I'm a vape addict so I might as well join in the fun and interact with the community since I've met a lot of members personally along my vaping journey.
> For info, I haven't touched a single stink-stick since the day I started vaping back in August 2016, and I've never looked back.
> 
> Happy to finally be here ("officially"), and keep it cloudy folks.
> Shaun



@Welcome @Anvil and congrats on your successful vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> A Kodama V2? You lucky bum!! I haven't tried Super Milk, that's a strawberry milkshake right?
> 
> Look forward to seeing the whole family!



@Stosta SuperMilk is made by Mr Hardwick's @method1. Need I say more? It's absolutely delicious!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Hennie Otto said:


> Hallo, I am a 36 year old unfit, sore knees, Hennie Otto (unfortunately not the pro golfer, sometimes wish twitterverse will realize that ROFL)
> 
> Anyhow, been vaping for about a year, and stinky filthy stick free for about 10months.
> 
> Currently running a Noisy Cricket II with a OBS Engine on top, generally bang a .25 dual build.
> My first mod was a SMOK Alien 220w, and I loved that thing, until 4 months in, it decided to just go to MOD heaven, and subsequently got the noisy, as I'm now after working MODS, with little to no effort, almost like my cars, the more crap under the hood, the bigger the potential for tears.
> 
> My wife and I moved down from Jozi about 5 years ago, missing all my friends and family terribly, but Jozi itself not so much (except Ellis Park of course)
> 
> I work in a national retailers marketing department, I'm a master race gamer by night, with too many hours in CS:GO, CoD to actually make sense.
> 
> other than that nothing else really, can almost say with 100% certainty that I will NEVER have a cig EVER again



Welcome @Hennie Otto not-the-golfer! Well done on switching to vaping!


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! I can almost picture your wallet shrivelling up in fear as they pulled out the Kodama!
> 
> So many good juices I've still yet to try! I'm a little ashamed actually that I haven't tried more.



So many juices ... so little time ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Hennie Otto said:


> Hallo, I am a 36 year old unfit, sore knees, Hennie Otto (unfortunately not the pro golfer, sometimes wish twitterverse will realize that ROFL)
> 
> Anyhow, been vaping for about a year, and stinky filthy stick free for about 10months.
> 
> Currently running a Noisy Cricket II with a OBS Engine on top, generally bang a .25 dual build.
> My first mod was a SMOK Alien 220w, and I loved that thing, until 4 months in, it decided to just go to MOD heaven, and subsequently got the noisy, as I'm now after working MODS, with little to no effort, almost like my cars, the more crap under the hood, the bigger the potential for tears.
> 
> My wife and I moved down from Jozi about 5 years ago, missing all my friends and family terribly, but Jozi itself not so much (except Ellis Park of course)
> 
> I work in a national retailers marketing department, I'm a master race gamer by night, with too many hours in CS:GO, CoD to actually make sense.
> 
> other than that nothing else really, can almost say with 100% certainty that I will NEVER have a cig EVER again


Welcome and good luck

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Hennie Otto said:


> Hallo, I am a 36 year old unfit, sore knees, Hennie Otto (unfortunately not the pro golfer, sometimes wish twitterverse will realize that ROFL)
> 
> Anyhow, been vaping for about a year, and stinky filthy stick free for about 10months.
> 
> Currently running a Noisy Cricket II with a OBS Engine on top, generally bang a .25 dual build.
> My first mod was a SMOK Alien 220w, and I loved that thing, until 4 months in, it decided to just go to MOD heaven, and subsequently got the noisy, as I'm now after working MODS, with little to no effort, almost like my cars, the more crap under the hood, the bigger the potential for tears.
> 
> My wife and I moved down from Jozi about 5 years ago, missing all my friends and family terribly, but Jozi itself not so much (except Ellis Park of course)
> 
> I work in a national retailers marketing department, I'm a master race gamer by night, with too many hours in CS:GO, CoD to actually make sense.
> 
> other than that nothing else really, can almost say with 100% certainty that I will NEVER have a cig EVER again



welcome to ECIGSSA @Hennie Otto 

great news on the 10months stinky free!

there's tons of gamers here on the forum, just have a look at this thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-gamers.t1117/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Hennie Otto said:


> Hallo, I am a 36 year old unfit, sore knees, Hennie Otto (unfortunately not the pro golfer, sometimes wish twitterverse will realize that ROFL)
> 
> Anyhow, been vaping for about a year, and stinky filthy stick free for about 10months.
> 
> Currently running a Noisy Cricket II with a OBS Engine on top, generally bang a .25 dual build.
> My first mod was a SMOK Alien 220w, and I loved that thing, until 4 months in, it decided to just go to MOD heaven, and subsequently got the noisy, as I'm now after working MODS, with little to no effort, almost like my cars, the more crap under the hood, the bigger the potential for tears.
> 
> My wife and I moved down from Jozi about 5 years ago, missing all my friends and family terribly, but Jozi itself not so much (except Ellis Park of course)
> 
> I work in a national retailers marketing department, I'm a master race gamer by night, with too many hours in CS:GO, CoD to actually make sense.
> 
> other than that nothing else really, can almost say with 100% certainty that I will NEVER have a cig EVER again



Welcome to the forum @Hennie Otto


----------



## Silver

Anvil said:


> Howsit ladies and gents. Thought I'd do a quick intro while I have 5 mins of peace at work.
> 
> Been reading a lot on here for quite a long while (pro level lurker) but now I've come to accept I'm a vape addict so I might as well join in the fun and interact with the community since I've met a lot of members personally along my vaping journey.
> For info, I haven't touched a single stink-stick since the day I started vaping back in August 2016, and I've never looked back.
> 
> Happy to finally be here ("officially"), and keep it cloudy folks.
> Shaun



Welcome to the forum @Anvil 
Congrats on the vaping and quitting the stinkies. Great achievement.
Saw your post in the vape gear showcase thread and loved the backstory behind each mod!
Enjoy your stay here! Glad you finally decided to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Anvil said:


> Howsit ladies and gents. Thought I'd do a quick intro while I have 5 mins of peace at work.
> 
> Been reading a lot on here for quite a long while (pro level lurker) but now I've come to accept I'm a vape addict so I might as well join in the fun and interact with the community since I've met a lot of members personally along my vaping journey.
> For info, I haven't touched a single stink-stick since the day I started vaping back in August 2016, and I've never looked back.
> 
> Happy to finally be here ("officially"), and keep it cloudy folks.
> Shaun



Welcome to the forum @Anvil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hennie Otto said:


> Hallo, I am a 36 year old unfit, sore knees, Hennie Otto (unfortunately not the pro golfer, sometimes wish twitterverse will realize that ROFL)
> 
> Anyhow, been vaping for about a year, and stinky filthy stick free for about 10months.
> 
> Currently running a Noisy Cricket II with a OBS Engine on top, generally bang a .25 dual build.
> My first mod was a SMOK Alien 220w, and I loved that thing, until 4 months in, it decided to just go to MOD heaven, and subsequently got the noisy, as I'm now after working MODS, with little to no effort, almost like my cars, the more crap under the hood, the bigger the potential for tears.
> 
> My wife and I moved down from Jozi about 5 years ago, missing all my friends and family terribly, but Jozi itself not so much (except Ellis Park of course)
> 
> I work in a national retailers marketing department, I'm a master race gamer by night, with too many hours in CS:GO, CoD to actually make sense.
> 
> other than that nothing else really, can almost say with 100% certainty that I will NEVER have a cig EVER again



Welcome to the forum @Hennie Otto 
A big congrats on the 10 months stinkie free! You have done a great thing!
Enjoy it and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Schnoefter

Hi guys
Need to quit smoking so thinking of getting into the vape scene.
Had a bad experience with a vape i bought...think it was a cheap ass ijust...leaked all the time and spit hot liquid.
Looking for a decent setup

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Schnoefter said:


> Hi guys
> Need to quit smoking so thinking of getting into the vape scene.
> Had a bad experience with a vape i bought...think it was a cheap ass ijust...leaked all the time and spit hot liquid.
> Looking for a decent setup


Welcome @Schnoefter, you sure are in the right place. Many many people here that can advise and support as we all made the same decision you are making.

Each person is different and therefore a setup that works for me may not be what works for you. Tell us a bit more about your smoking habits and lets see what the forumites come up with in terms of suggestions for your first device.

Welcome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Schnoefter said:


> Hi guys
> Need to quit smoking so thinking of getting into the vape scene.
> Had a bad experience with a vape i bought...think it was a cheap ass ijust...leaked all the time and spit hot liquid.
> Looking for a decent setup


Hi

Welcome to the forum 

Its great to hear you want to quit smoking! Sorry about the leaky ijust. Sometimes they act up. It Could have been a dud coil causing your problems

Have you tried any other mods to see what you like ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Schnoefter said:


> Hi guys
> Need to quit smoking so thinking of getting into the vape scene.
> Had a bad experience with a vape i bought...think it was a cheap ass ijust...leaked all the time and spit hot liquid.
> Looking for a decent setup



Welcome to the forum @Schnoefter


----------



## Alex

@Anvil and @Hennie Otto

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Schnoefter said:


> Hi guys
> Need to quit smoking so thinking of getting into the vape scene.
> Had a bad experience with a vape i bought...think it was a cheap ass ijust...leaked all the time and spit hot liquid.
> Looking for a decent setup



@Welcome @Schnoefter You've come to the right place for advice. This forum is filled to the brim with friendly, helpful people!

For a noobie I would recommend the iJustS - it's easy to use, just switch on and off and it gives good flavour - and it doesn't spit at you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clintonsmith375

Schnoefter said:


> Hi guys
> Need to quit smoking so thinking of getting into the vape scene.
> Had a bad experience with a vape i bought...think it was a cheap ass ijust...leaked all the time and spit hot liquid.
> Looking for a decent setup


Wassup @Schnoefter welcome to the forum. If you're looking to get off the stinkies i would suggest a starter kit. I had the V8 stick from smok and it worked brilliantly for me. Great flavour off it and it easily fitted into my pocket. It can fit single,dual,tripple and quad prebuilt coils. The one i found to be pretty amazing is the quad prebuilt coil and ran that coil for months without changing it. Produces a great amount of vapor too. Remember smoking is dead, vaping is the future and the future is now! 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnoefter

Forgot to say. Ive got a R1k max budget.
So i probably can get a prety decent 2nd hamd one...


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome @Schnoefter . If you take the advice of @Hooked and go with the iJustS you can come in at below your budget. The kit is selling for R 650 at Juicy Joes. I suggest you ask @Hooked for more info and guidance. She is always willing to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Anvil @Hennie Otto @Schnoefter

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Schnoefter said:


> Forgot to say. Ive got a R1k max budget.
> So i probably can get a prety decent 2nd hamd one...



@Schnoefter you can get a decent new one for below that price. As @Puff the Magic Dragon said, the iJust S is about R650. I've used mine for about 6 months now and not a single problem. The battery lasts for about 6 hours of more or less continuous vaping and it's also easy to buy coils for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Schnoefter 
Congrats on wanting to quit the stinkies
With a bit of research and patience, you should find a good setup soon that will get you off the stinkies
Just remember that finding a juice that you LOVE is as important if not more important than getting a good device. With one or two great juices that you like, it will be plain sailing.

Perhaps go to a vape store and chat with the guys to find you something that will suit your preferred style.

All the best and enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christian

Good Afternoon Fellow Vapers

I am here to say hello

My name is Chris been Vaping for 2 months now quite new to the scene,finally left the Hubly and went to Vaping

Currently have Voopoo Alpha + Drop RDA been enjoy it all the way

Glad to be part of the Vaping Revolution

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Christian said:


> Good Afternoon Fellow Vapers
> 
> I am here to say hello
> 
> My name is Chris been Vaping for 2 months now quite new to the scene finally left the Hubly and went to Vaping
> 
> Currently have Voopoo Alpha + Drop RDA been enjoy it all the way
> 
> Glad to be part of the Vaping Revolution



Welcome to the forum @Christian

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Christian

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Christian said:


> Good Afternoon Fellow Vapers
> 
> I am here to say hello
> 
> My name is Chris been Vaping for 2 months now quite new to the scene,finally left the Hubly and went to Vaping
> 
> Currently have Voopoo Alpha + Drop RDA been enjoy it all the way
> 
> Glad to be part of the Vaping Revolution


Welcome @Christian !

Good to have you here with us!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Christian said:


> Good Afternoon Fellow Vapers
> 
> I am here to say hello
> 
> My name is Chris been Vaping for 2 months now quite new to the scene,finally left the Hubly and went to Vaping
> 
> Currently have Voopoo Alpha + Drop RDA been enjoy it all the way
> 
> Glad to be part of the Vaping Revolution



@Christian 

WELCOME TO THE FORUM !!!!

we are glad to have you here with us

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraYol01

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Hennie Otto
> A big congrats on the 10 months stinkie free! You have done a great thing!
> Enjoy it and feel free to ask questions as you go along





Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Hennie Otto
> A big congrats on the 10 months stinkie free! You have done a great thing!
> Enjoy it and feel free to ask questions as you go along


Hi. Im Craig. Been vaping for about 9 months now exclusively. Started on a Kangertech subvod. Just got an Istick Pico 25. Learning alot about vaping. I knew nothing about it. Didn't have any friends that vaped. I'm serious hooked on Voodoo Vapours Jack The Ripper. Currently trying out the Nasty Juice range, got Slow Blow in. Got a bottle of Bad Blood. I am looking into getting a new tank, the Smok TFV12 Prince caught my eye. Then will move onto getting a bigger mod. Something that goes higher that 85W.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

CraYol01 said:


> Hi. Im Craig. Been vaping for about 9 months now exclusively. Started on a Kangertech subvod. Just got an Istick Pico 25. Learning alot about vaping. I knew nothing about it. Didn't have any friends that vaped. I'm serious hooked on Voodoo Vapours Jack The Ripper. Currently trying out the Nasty Juice range, got Slow Blow in. Got a bottle of Bad Blood. I am looking into getting a new tank, the Smok TFV12 Prince caught my eye. Then will move onto getting a bigger mod. Something that goes higher that 85W.



welcome to the forum @CraYol01

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Howzit @CraYol01, and welcome.


----------



## CraYol01

Alex said:


> Howzit @CraYol01, and welcome.


Howzit Alex. Thank you. Glad to be here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraYol01

Amir said:


> welcome to the forum @CraYol01


Thank you Amir. glad to be here. hoping to learn alot more about vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

CraYol01 said:


> Hi. Im Craig. Been vaping for about 9 months now exclusively. Started on a Kangertech subvod. Just got an Istick Pico 25. Learning alot about vaping. I knew nothing about it. Didn't have any friends that vaped. I'm serious hooked on Voodoo Vapours Jack The Ripper. Currently trying out the Nasty Juice range, got Slow Blow in. Got a bottle of Bad Blood. I am looking into getting a new tank, the Smok TFV12 Prince caught my eye. Then will move onto getting a bigger mod. Something that goes higher that 85W.


Welcome @CraYol01 !

Welcome to the world of vaping, where you'll always want something more, it never ends!


----------



## CraYol01

Stosta said:


> Welcome @CraYol01 !
> 
> Welcome to the world of vaping, where you'll always want something more, it never ends!


Thank you Stosta. that is so true. won't dispute that

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christian

CraYol01 said:


> Hi. Im Craig. Been vaping for about 9 months now exclusively. Started on a Kangertech subvod. Just got an Istick Pico 25. Learning alot about vaping. I knew nothing about it. Didn't have any friends that vaped. I'm serious hooked on Voodoo Vapours Jack The Ripper. Currently trying out the Nasty Juice range, got Slow Blow in. Got a bottle of Bad Blood. I am looking into getting a new tank, the Smok TFV12 Prince caught my eye. Then will move onto getting a bigger mod. Something that goes higher that 85W.




Welcome to the world of vaping @CraYol01

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Vapefan

Hi, I started vaping about 3 weeks ago, it got me off smoking completely. I use the Twisp Vega Mini with 8mg juices which satisfies me just fine. I have bought two Twisp 3mg (very sweet) juices I tried once, and are now selling them on here, so please have a look on the classifieds if you are interested, courier costs are free. For me, my goal was to kick the habit of smoking for good, and Twisp got me there! I love the fact that I don’t smell like an ashtray... I enjoy minty flavours best. That’s me and my vaping intro!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Amir

Vapefan said:


> Hi, I started vaping about 3 weeks ago, it got me off smoking completely. I use the Twisp Vega Mini with 8mg juices which satisfies me just fine. I have bought two Twisp 3mg (very sweet) juices I tried once, and are now selling them on here, so please have a look on the classifieds if you are interested, courier costs are free. For me, my goal was to kick the habit of smoking for good, and Twisp got me there! I love the fact that I don’t smell like an ashtray... I enjoy minty flavours best. That’s me and my vaping intro!



Welcome to the forum @Vapefan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Vapefan said:


> Hi, I started vaping about 3 weeks ago, it got me off smoking completely. I use the Twisp Vega Mini with 8mg juices which satisfies me just fine. I have bought two Twisp 3mg (very sweet) juices I tried once, and are now selling them on here, so please have a look on the classifieds if you are interested, courier costs are free. For me, my goal was to kick the habit of smoking for good, and Twisp got me there! I love the fact that I don’t smell like an ashtray... I enjoy minty flavours best. That’s me and my vaping intro!


Welcome!

Congrats on kicking the stinkies! I think Twisp has done a lot of people a lot of good! Im a fruit menthol vaper myself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to ecigssa @Vapefan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Vapefan said:


> Hi, I started vaping about 3 weeks ago, it got me off smoking completely. I use the Twisp Vega Mini with 8mg juices which satisfies me just fine. I have bought two Twisp 3mg (very sweet) juices I tried once, and are now selling them on here, so please have a look on the classifieds if you are interested, courier costs are free. For me, my goal was to kick the habit of smoking for good, and Twisp got me there! I love the fact that I don’t smell like an ashtray... I enjoy minty flavours best. That’s me and my vaping intro!



Well done @Vapefan and welcome to the forum. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Vapefan and congratulations on kicking the habit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

CraYol01 said:


> Hi. Im Craig. Been vaping for about 9 months now exclusively. Started on a Kangertech subvod. Just got an Istick Pico 25. Learning alot about vaping. I knew nothing about it. Didn't have any friends that vaped. I'm serious hooked on Voodoo Vapours Jack The Ripper. Currently trying out the Nasty Juice range, got Slow Blow in. Got a bottle of Bad Blood. I am looking into getting a new tank, the Smok TFV12 Prince caught my eye. Then will move onto getting a bigger mod. Something that goes higher that 85W.



@CraYol01 Welcome!  I too didn't have any friends who vaped, but I've made friends through the forum. It's great when you can meet with fellow vapers and there are such friendly peeps here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Vapefan said:


> Hi, I started vaping about 3 weeks ago, it got me off smoking completely. I use the Twisp Vega Mini with 8mg juices which satisfies me just fine. I have bought two Twisp 3mg (very sweet) juices I tried once, and are now selling them on here, so please have a look on the classifieds if you are interested, courier costs are free. For me, my goal was to kick the habit of smoking for good, and Twisp got me there! I love the fact that I don’t smell like an ashtray... I enjoy minty flavours best. That’s me and my vaping intro!


Well done,twisp got me off stinkies too and i also still use their mods and juices.theres something about it that does the job better at times.for other times i got other mods and juices

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spindoctor

Hi my name is chris.i started vaping around 1 year ago and decided to come here to meet new vapers and look for advice on mods, tanks, flavors etc. I also am looking to sell some vape gear.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Spindoctor and @CraYol01 . Plenty of friendly experts with advice here. The classified section is very active.... for you to sell your gear. If you want to get the best out of the forum I would suggest that you actively participate. Vaping can become an enjoyable hobby. Smoking was just one coffin nail after the other.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Spindoctor said:


> Hi my name is chris.i started vaping around 1 year ago and decided to come here to meet new vapers and look for advice on mods, tanks, flavors etc. I also am looking to sell some vape gear.



Welcome to the forum @Spindoctor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Spindoctor said:


> Hi my name is chris.i started vaping around 1 year ago and decided to come here to meet new vapers and look for advice on mods, tanks, flavors etc. I also am looking to sell some vape gear.



Welcome to the forum @Spindoctor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Hey there @Spindoctor


----------



## Spindoctor

Alex said:


> Hey there @Spindoctor


Hey there @Re0aut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christian

Welcome to the forum @Spindoctor & @Vapefan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome 
@Spindoctor & 
@Vapefan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lize

Hi, Im Lize, Not new but back and improved. What a difference 3 years make in the vaping community.

The juice and equipment quality is awesome, why haven't I started vaping again ages ago???????

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Warm welcome to the recent joiners

@CraYol01 , @Vapefan , @Spindoctor and welcome back @Lize 

Congrats on the vaping. Its a great journey you are on and i wish you all the best for it
Feel free to ask questions as you go along, we are lucky to have many experienced & helpful vapers here
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Lize said:


> Hi, Im Lize, Not new but back and improved. What a difference 3 years make in the vaping community.
> 
> The juice and equipment quality is awesome, why haven't I started vaping again ages ago???????



Welcome back @Lize


----------



## Andre

Lize said:


> Hi, Im Lize, Not new but back and improved. What a difference 3 years make in the vaping community.
> 
> The juice and equipment quality is awesome, why haven't I started vaping again ages ago???????


Most welcome back @Lize. Last we heard you were pregnant and, as a result, decided to stop vaping. That was towards the end of 2014 I think. Trust everything went well - the little one is around 3 years old by now?

Yes, vaping has certainly progressed. Lots of quality local juices and equipment galore. What are you vaping on currently?

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lize

Andre said:


> Most welcome back @Lize. Last we heard you were pregnant and, as a result, decided to stop vaping. That was towards the end of 2014 I think. Trust everything went well - the little one is around 3 years old by now?
> 
> Yes, vaping has certainly progressed. Lots of quality local juices and equipment galore. What are you vaping on currently?
> 
> Happy vaping.



Thanks @Andre , yup yup, Got Married, Had a Healthy pregnancy and I'm now a mommy of a healthy, very naughty and very busy almost 3 year old baby boy  Good to be back , started off slow for now, just the basic smok starter kit and Juiceman's Snowman on Ice. Must say even the starter kit and the juice is better what I had 3 years ago.

Budget is tight but hoping to explore all the facinating juices out there and slowly work myself up again to a really nice kit. Dont think I will go bonkers again though, just looked back on my old post and saw that I sold 1.5L of juice when I stopped vaping....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spindoctor

Lize said:


> Thanks @Andre , yup yup, Got Married, Had a Healthy pregnancy and I'm now a mommy of a healthy, very naughty and very busy almost 3 year old baby boy  Good to be back , started off slow for now, just the basic smok starter kit and Juiceman's Snowman on Ice. Must say even the starter kit and the juice is better what I had 3 years ago.
> 
> Budget is tight but hoping to explore all the facinating juices out there and slowly work myself up again to a really nice kit. Dont think I will go bonkers again though, just looked back on my old post and saw that I sold 1.5L of juice when I stopped vaping....



I am looking to sell 2 Kits if you are interested ? I got a reuleaux RX 200 and a reuleaux 2/3 and then a smok tfv8 and a smok tvf12. Welcome back to the world of vaping


----------



## Stosta

Lize said:


> Thanks @Andre , yup yup, Got Married, Had a Healthy pregnancy and I'm now a mommy of a healthy, very naughty and very busy almost 3 year old baby boy  Good to be back , started off slow for now, just the basic smok starter kit and Juiceman's Snowman on Ice. Must say even the starter kit and the juice is better what I had 3 years ago.
> 
> Budget is tight but hoping to explore all the facinating juices out there and slowly work myself up again to a really nice kit. Dont think I will go bonkers again though, just looked back on my old post and saw that I sold 1.5L of juice when I stopped vaping....


Welcome back @Lize !

You can try tell yourself you won't go bonkers again... Or you can put off the inevitable and just jump in with both feet! Congrats on the marraige and baby boy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spindoctor

Stosta said:


> Welcome back @Lize !
> 
> You can try tell yourself you won't go bonkers again... Or you can put off the inevitable and just jump in with both feet! Congrats on the marraige and baby boy!


 
This is very true, I also told my self I wouldn’t go bonkers and now 1 year later I have 2 full set ups and 20+ bottles of juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lize

Spindoctor said:


> This is very true, I also told my self I wouldn’t go bonkers and now 1 year later I have 2 full set ups and 20+ bottles of juice


Lol, sounds very familiar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lize

Spindoctor said:


> I am looking to sell 2 Kits if you are interested ? I got a reuleaux RX 200 and a reuleaux 2/3 and then a smok tfv8 and a smok tvf12. Welcome back to the world of vaping


Thanks @Spindoctor, think I am going to eaze back into it, will have a look though and will refer your post to some of my friends

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Back @Lize


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome back @Lize . As your budget is tight I would strongly recommend that you DIY your own juice. You can save plenty by making your own simple recipes. It is really easy to do.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lize

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome back @Lize . As your budget is tight I would strongly recommend that you DIY your own juice. You can save plenty by making your own simple recipes. It is really easy to do.
> View attachment 126382


Thanks  Used to do the DIY juice thing, will definitely give it another go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lightweightvapeape

Hi Everyone

I'm a noob vaper from Pretoria, I only joined today and have already gotten some great advice on the forum. I got into vaping as an alternative to smoking but mostly because it felt like a portable hubbly to me as I've always preferred the sweet tastes to the taste of a cigarette. 

I use a Pico Mod with a Melo III tank and I have a bit of everything when it comes to juices as I'm trying to find the best flavors out there.

I'm looking forward to learning from everyone.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome @Lightweightvapeape . Lots of good advice on vaping here. If you really want to get into vaping, your next steps would be making your own coils, and then your own juice. You can get endless help here as well as on YouTube. Enjoy the ride. My no.1 piece of advice is to not waste too much money on hardware. Gain as much knowledge as to what type of vaping you prefer, and then buy the necessary hardware. There is little difference between mods these days (apart from the number of batteries, squonk and mech/regulated).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Lightweightvapeape said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm a noob vaper from Pretoria, I only joined today and have already gotten some great advice on the forum. I got into vaping as an alternative to smoking but mostly because it felt like a portable hubbly to me as I've always preferred the sweet tastes to the taste of a cigarette.
> 
> I use a Pico Mod with a Melo III tank and I have a bit of everything when it comes to juices as I'm trying to find the best flavors out there.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning from everyone.


Welcome!

There are so many to try I wouldn't even know where to begin! I think you mentioned in your other thread you were a dessert fan? Sadly not my area of expertise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Lightweightvapeape said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm a noob vaper from Pretoria, I only joined today and have already gotten some great advice on the forum. I got into vaping as an alternative to smoking but mostly because it felt like a portable hubbly to me as I've always preferred the sweet tastes to the taste of a cigarette.
> 
> I use a Pico Mod with a Melo III tank and I have a bit of everything when it comes to juices as I'm trying to find the best flavors out there.
> 
> I'm looking forward to learning from everyone.



Welcome to the forum @Lightweightvapeape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khutso

Hey everyone. I'm Khutso, fairly a new vaper. I'm from the East Rand in Benoni and I'm glad to be a part of this forum and hope to learn lots about vaping and what goes on in the local vaping scene. 

(I'm a bit addicted to vaping). 

Thanks. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb

Hey, another Benonian! You've just found the friendliest bunch of vapers on the internet!

Welcome welcome welcome

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Douggie

Whatsupp. I'm about 10 min out of benoni as well. Nice to meet You all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Khutso said:


> Hey everyone. I'm Khutso, fairly a new vaper. I'm from the East Rand in Benoni and I'm glad to be a part of this forum and hope to learn lots about vaping and what goes on in the local vaping scene.
> 
> (I'm a bit addicted to vaping).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk



Great to have you on board @Khutso! I agree with you about being addicted to vaping - and the addiction grows and grows ... 

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] You might want to move this post to Introduce Yourselves?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Khutso said:


> Hey everyone. I'm Khutso, fairly a new vaper. I'm from the East Rand in Benoni and I'm glad to be a part of this forum and hope to learn lots about vaping and what goes on in the local vaping scene.
> 
> (I'm a bit addicted to vaping).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Welcome @Khutso !

Glad to have you with us. You'll be happy to know that everyone on here is a "bit" addicted to vaping too! The tastes, the smells, all the cool gear, and most importantly, the health benefits compared to cigarettes, make it something very easy to become obsessed with. It's more than just a nicotine fix, it's a lifestyle!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Khutso !
> 
> It's more than just a nicotine fix, it's a lifestyle!



Ohhhh @Stosta creative and memorable words!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ripperwbfg

Hi all my name is Donovan IV been smoking for 8 years a pack a day just quit 2 month ago and started vaping I'm 26 years old and love coil building just started mixing my own juices a month ago and so far not successful in that but will get there


Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Khutso

Hooked said:


> Ohhhh @Stosta creative and memorable words!!


Haha 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Ripperwbfg said:


> Hi all my name is Donovan IV been smoking for 8 years a pack a day just quit 2 month ago and started vaping I'm 26 years old and love coil building just started mixing my own juices a month ago and so far not successful in that but will get there
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Welcome Donovan!

Congrats on kicking the stinkies! DIY is harder for some, I'm currently on my third attempt at it, and while it's better than the first two, it still isn't that simple to grasp!

Your best bet is to find some recipes that appeal to you, maybe look here...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/

And stick to them until you have a better understanding of the flavours. My first attempt bombed because I thought I could just add flavours in the percentages that I would cook with (so for strawberries covered in cream that would be 3% strawberry and 6% cream). This is definitely not the case, as some flavours are more pronounced than others.

But we have a very helpful DIY community on here, so feel free to ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christian

Welcome @Lightweightvapeape,@Khutso and @Ripperwbfg


----------



## Amir

Khutso said:


> Hey everyone. I'm Khutso, fairly a new vaper. I'm from the East Rand in Benoni and I'm glad to be a part of this forum and hope to learn lots about vaping and what goes on in the local vaping scene.
> 
> (I'm a bit addicted to vaping).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Khutso

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Ripperwbfg said:


> Hi all my name is Donovan IV been smoking for 8 years a pack a day just quit 2 month ago and started vaping I'm 26 years old and love coil building just started mixing my own juices a month ago and so far not successful in that but will get there
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Ripperwbfg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khutso

Amir said:


> Welcome to the forum @Khutso


Thanks for the welcome. Can't wait to interact further with you all. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calco

Hi Everyone
My name is Paul, Im from Alberton and I started vaping a couple of months ago. I wasn't a previous smoker and mainly just vape for the awesome taste and flavors out there. 
I also love to collect different mods and regularly bring in stuff from overseas for friends and to try out myself
Loving all the info and vaping community here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Calco said:


> Hi Everyone
> My name is Paul, Im from Alberton and I started vaping a couple of months ago. I wasn't a previous smoker and mainly just vape for the awesome taste and flavors out there.
> I also love to collect different mods and regularly bring in stuff from overseas for friends and to try out myself
> Loving all the info and vaping community here


Most welcome to the forum @Calco. 
What is your favourite setup at the moment? And juice?
Happy vaping.


----------



## Amir

Calco said:


> Hi Everyone
> My name is Paul, Im from Alberton and I started vaping a couple of months ago. I wasn't a previous smoker and mainly just vape for the awesome taste and flavors out there.
> I also love to collect different mods and regularly bring in stuff from overseas for friends and to try out myself
> Loving all the info and vaping community here



Welcome to the forum @Calco


----------



## Calco

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Calco.
> What is your favourite setup at the moment? And juice?
> Happy vaping.



Thank you - lol! it's a bit hard to say which I prefer as the different mods I vape on are all good in their own way - I've also started sqounking recently and quite enjoying it at the moment and as for flavors I vape a mixture of local and international fruit and dessert flavors but always lean more to the dessert ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calco

Amir said:


> Welcome to the forum @Calco



Tx Amir - I've seen quite a few of your posts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Calco said:


> Tx Amir - I've seen quite a few of your posts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hopefully only the good ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calco

Calco said:


> Thank you - lol! it's a bit hard to say which I prefer as the different mods I vape on are all good in their own way - I've also started sqounking recently and quite enjoying it at the moment and as for flavors I vape a mixture of local and international fruit and dessert flavors but always lean more to the dessert ones
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What are your preferences Andre?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calco

Amir said:


> Hopefully only the good ones



Lol!! The ones I've seen are good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Calco said:


> Lol!! The ones I've seen are good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Whew

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Calco said:


> What are your preferences Andre?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Squonkers with OL16s and BBs for the most part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calco

Andre said:


> Squonkers with OL16s and BBs for the most part.



Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the recent joiners 

@Lightweightvapeape , @Khutso
@Ripperwbfg , @Calco 

Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Calco

Silver said:


> Welcome to the recent joiners
> 
> @Lightweightvapeape , @Khutso
> @Ripperwbfg , @Calco
> 
> Congrats on the vaping
> Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along
> 
> View attachment 126880



Thanks Bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Calco

Calco said:


> Thanks Bud!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've got some mods and attys that I'm thinking of posting for sale - what are the rules and where would I post - would appreciate the help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Calco said:


> I've got some mods and attys that I'm thinking of posting for sale - what are the rules and where would I post - would appreciate the help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Calco 
We have a strong Classifieds section for those who want to sell their personal items.
(Not for trading or commercial purposes)

Have a look at the Classifieds Rules here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rules-for-using-the-classifieds-please-read-and-follow.t5889/
That post/thread is pinned to the top of the "For Sale" subforum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calco

Silver said:


> Hi @Calco
> We have a strong Classifieds section for those who want to sell their personal items.
> (Not for trading or commercial purposes)
> 
> Have a look at the Classifieds Rules here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rules-for-using-the-classifieds-please-read-and-follow.t5889/
> That post/thread is pinned to the top of the "For Sale" subforum



Tx - appreciate the help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Ripperwbfg said:


> Hi all my name is Donovan IV been smoking for 8 years a pack a day just quit 2 month ago and started vaping I'm 26 years old and love coil building just started mixing my own juices a month ago and so far not successful in that but will get there
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk



@Ripperwbfg 

Wow! a pack a day for 8 years and you quit!! 




We LOVE quitters! Welcome aboard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Calco said:


> Hi Everyone
> My name is Paul, Im from Alberton and I started vaping a couple of months ago. I wasn't a previous smoker and mainly just vape for the awesome taste and flavors out there.
> I also love to collect different mods and regularly bring in stuff from overseas for friends and to try out myself
> Loving all the info and vaping community here



@Calco Welcome to the forum! 

If you like coffee flavours have a look at 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

and if you come across any that are not on my "I have" list please let me know!


----------



## Calco

Hooked said:


> @Calco Welcome to the forum!
> 
> If you like coffee flavours have a look at
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125
> 
> and if you come across any that are not on my "I have" list please let me know!



Tx hooked - I'm willing to try them - which one stands out the most for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Calco said:


> Tx hooked - I'm willing to try them - which one stands out the most for you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have a few favourites so far:
*Bumblebee - Machete* (made by @BumbleBee The Vape Guy http://www.vapeguy.co.za/)
*Signature 1* - (made by @Naeem_M The Vape Industry https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/) - but also available elsewhere - just google it. This one was the winner of the ecigssa VapeCon 2017 Beverage Award
*OFE - Cup o'Joe
VGODS/Flavor Drips - Machiatto.
*
Watch the thread and the review link as I'm trying out new ones all the time. My hobby/passion/obsession!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Calco

Just a heads-up ..

I've noticed that when you reply to someone, you just mention their name but you don't put the @ symbol in front of the name. That's OK, but it's better to put the @symbol in front of their name, as I have done in front of their name, so that they receive an alert that you have sent them a message.

If you don't put the @ symbol in front of their name, they will still receive an alert if they are "watching" the thread, but it will simply say that XYZ replied to the thread, which could be a reply to anything in the thread, not necessarily to you and your post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calco

Hooked said:


> @Calco
> 
> Just a heads-up ..
> 
> I've noticed that when you reply to someone, you just mention their name but you don't put the @ symbol in front of the name. That's OK, but it's better to put the @symbol in front of their name, as I have done in front of their name, so that they receive an alert that you have sent them a message.
> 
> If you don't put the @ symbol in front of their name, they will still receive an alert if they are "watching" the thread, but it will simply say that XYZ replied to the thread, which could be a reply to anything in the thread, not necessarily to you and your post.



@Hooked - tx for the heads up, this is all new to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calco

Hooked said:


> I have a few favourites so far:
> *Bumblebee - Machete* (made by @BumbleBee The Vape Guy http://www.vapeguy.co.za/)
> *Signature 1* - (made by @Naeem_M The Vape Industry https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/) - but also available elsewhere - just google it. This one was the winner of the ecigssa VapeCon 2017 Beverage Award
> *OFE - Cup o'Joe
> VGODS/Flavor Drips - Machiatto.
> *
> Watch the thread and the review link as I'm trying out new ones all the time. My hobby/passion/obsession!



@Hooked 

I will def follow the links and check out your suggestions 

In terms of coffee flavors I've only vaped Paulies coffee cake and IMO it left my mouth very dry - long term after taste was a bit synthetic tasting - (sorry Paulie no harm intended, just my newbie experience)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Calco said:


> @Hooked
> 
> I will def follow the links and check out your suggestions
> 
> In terms of coffee flavors I've only vaped Paulies coffee cake and IMO it left my mouth very dry - long term after taste was a bit synthetic tasting - (sorry Paulie no harm intended, just my newbie experience)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, I also wasn't happy with Paulies Coffee Cake, but he has a new juice which is steeping and some of us won it in a giveaway and we're waiting to receive it with bated breath!


----------



## Calco

Hooked said:


> Yes, I also wasn't happy with Paulies Coffee Cake, but he has a new juice which is steeping and some of us won it in a giveaway and we're waiting to receive it with bated breath!



@Hooked 

Will be interested in what you think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @Lightweightvapeape, @Khutso, @Ripperwbfg and @Calco.

It's a great place to hang out and chill while you vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Welcome to the forum!

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Welcome new members.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willielieb

Hi , willem here, been vaping for around two years now, im a student at an IT university, i love building coils , i always try something new each month and watse tons of wire trying to do it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex

Howzit @Willielieb, good to have you join our community.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caseman

Hi all,
Finally registered.
I gave up the ciggies beginning Feb for vaping. So far I now have 4 mods, a v8 stick, 10 tanks, own kit and building own coils and jyst started making own juice so I'd say this bug has bitten hard. So instead of idle hands this keeps me busy and I haven' looked back putting the smokes down after close to 20 years.
I've just joined the forum but have read so many posts so a BIG THANKS to all on here for the insight and opinions. I had so many questions since i started but the forum truly helped and now I can engage in discussions, ask questions and try to be a contributing part of the group... I hope

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Willielieb said:


> Hi , willem here, been vaping for around two years now, im a student at an IT university, i love building coils , i always try something new each month and watse tons of wire trying to do it.



Welcome to the forum @Willielieb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Caseman said:


> Hi all,
> Finally registered.
> I gave up the ciggies beginning Feb for vaping. So far I now have 4 mods, a v8 stick, 10 tanks, own kit and building own coils and jyst started making own juice so I'd say this bug has bitten hard. So instead of idle hands this keeps me busy and I haven' looked back putting the smokes down after close to 20 years.
> I've just joined the forum but have read so many posts so a BIG THANKS to all on here for the insight and opinions. I had so many questions since i started but the forum truly helped and now I can engage in discussions, ask questions and try to be a contributing part of the group... I hope



Welcome to the forum @Caseman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Caseman, nice of you to join in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Willielieb said:


> Hi , willem here, been vaping for around two years now, im a student at an IT university, i love building coils , i always try something new each month and watse tons of wire trying to do it.


Most welcome to the forum @Willielieb. Looking forward to see pictures of some of your coil creations. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Caseman said:


> Hi all,
> Finally registered.
> I gave up the ciggies beginning Feb for vaping. So far I now have 4 mods, a v8 stick, 10 tanks, own kit and building own coils and jyst started making own juice so I'd say this bug has bitten hard. So instead of idle hands this keeps me busy and I haven' looked back putting the smokes down after close to 20 years.
> I've just joined the forum but have read so many posts so a BIG THANKS to all on here for the insight and opinions. I had so many questions since i started but the forum truly helped and now I can engage in discussions, ask questions and try to be a contributing part of the group... I hope


Yeah the rabbit hole is truly deep, but so enjoyable. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Looking forward to your contributions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lightweightvapeape

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome @Lightweightvapeape . Lots of good advice on vaping here. If you really want to get into vaping, your next steps would be making your own coils, and then your own juice. You can get endless help here as well as on YouTube. Enjoy the ride. My no.1 piece of advice is to not waste too much money on hardware. Gain as much knowledge as to what type of vaping you prefer, and then buy the necessary hardware. There is little difference between mods these days (apart from the number of batteries, squonk and mech/regulated).



Thank you for the advice puff  I got a mod for cheap this weekend (Kangertech KBOX Mini) that has a starter kit for own coils so really looking forward to playing around with that as soon as I've got that down I'll start looking at creating my own juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Lightweightvapeape said:


> Thank you for the advice puff  I got a mod for cheap this weekend (Kangertech KBOX Mini) that has a starter kit for own coils so really looking forward to playing around with that as soon as I've got that down I'll start looking at creating my own juice


I started with that kit and still use it to this day. The coils can be a little difficult to get _perfect_ at first, but you'll be vaping on your own in no time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lightweightvapeape

Stosta said:


> I started with that kit and still use it to this day. The coils can be a little difficult to get _perfect_ at first, but you'll be vaping on your own in no time!



That's great news, I was kinda scared I made a hasty purchase but so far I'm really happy with it and It's awesome to hear that someone experienced also uses this kit


----------



## Stosta

Lightweightvapeape said:


> That's great news, I was kinda scared I made a hasty purchase but so far I'm really happy with it and It's awesome to hear that someone experienced also uses this kit


Nope that is a great purchase.

I actually saw the platinum kit on sale last week, and I'm still trying to hold off on it. Wish it would just disappear already so that I don't end up with another setup!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Lightweightvapeape said:


> Thank you for the advice puff  I got a mod for cheap this weekend (Kangertech KBOX Mini) that has a starter kit for own coils so really looking forward to playing around with that as soon as I've got that down I'll start looking at creating my own juice


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/


This thread was GOLD for me when I started! Nice one @Andre !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/


Ah! And such nice packaging! All the bits and bobs... Stickers for your batteries... They used to put so much thought into the packaging of kits!

Now I really want another one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lightweightvapeape

Andre said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/


Nice!!! Thanks for the link it was a really good read I'm amped now to test out my RBA now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Andre said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/


Those pics really take me back to the good old days when vaping was simple. One mod and rta and I was as happy as Larry. Today with more than 15 mods and who knows how many RDAs RTAs RDTAs , and I am really very little better off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> I started with that kit and still use it to this day. The coils can be a little difficult to get _perfect_ at first, but you'll be vaping on your own in no time!


I think many of us had this kit as our first 'real' vape. Got me hooked for sure. The subtank and its little rba were the perfect intro to coils and everything dyi that followed.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caseman

Andre said:


> Yeah the rabbit hole is truly deep, but so enjoyable. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. Looking forward to your contributions. Happy vaping.


Hehe so deep in fact I went and got me a smok g priv to join my mod collection today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Caseman said:


> Hehe so deep in fact I went and got me a smok g priv to join my mod collection today.


Pics or it never happened @Caseman !


----------



## Lightweightvapeape

Andre said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/


Thank you @Andre after following that thread yesterday I got excited to wick my own rba, I'm loving it!!!! And I thought I was hooked before

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Willielieb and @Caseman 

Congrats on the vaping!
Feel free to ask questions as you go along. We very lucky to have lots of experienced and helpful vapers here.
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## d33p61u3

Hi All

Another noob here  I'm from Welkom in the Free State and started vaping about 3 weeks ago. Might have went a little overboard for a beginner but I love my toys and gadgets and vaping has got sooooo many! I have a Smok G Priv 2 kit, the Smok Prince Tank, the Smok Priv v8, the Drop RDA from Digiflavour and the Mad Dog RDA. Only started building my own coils the last couple of days and still learning alot! 

Found the forum quite helpful so thanks for everyone contributing here!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Captain Cumulus

Hi everyone. New to the forum. Im an IT tech. Been in the business for over 20yrs. Been smoking also that long. Kicked the stinkies last year august and started vaping. I enjoy it alot and staryed Diying as well. Still battling with the diy, but hey I guess Rome wasnt build in a day. Looling foward to be part of this awesome group.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Willielieb said:


> Hi , willem here, been vaping for around two years now, im a student at an IT university, i love building coils , i always try something new each month and watse tons of wire trying to do it.



Welcome @Willielieb! It's great to have you with us!


----------



## Hooked

Caseman said:


> Hi all,
> Finally registered.
> I gave up the ciggies beginning Feb for vaping. So far I now have 4 mods, a v8 stick, 10 tanks, own kit and building own coils and jyst started making own juice so I'd say this bug has bitten hard. So instead of idle hands this keeps me busy and I haven' looked back putting the smokes down after close to 20 years.
> I've just joined the forum but have read so many posts so a BIG THANKS to all on here for the insight and opinions. I had so many questions since i started but the forum truly helped and now I can engage in discussions, ask questions and try to be a contributing part of the group... I hope



Welcome @Caseman I wonder why I suspect that you love vaping? WOW you've moved fast - way to go! 

And as for giving up the stinkies after 20 years WOW WOW WOW that's some achievement!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

d33p61u3 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Another noob here  I'm from Welkom in the Free State and started vaping about 3 weeks ago. Might have went a little overboard for a beginner but I love my toys and gadgets and vaping has got sooooo many! I have a Smok G Priv 2 kit, the Smok Prince Tank, the Smok Priv v8, the Drop RDA from Digiflavour and the Mad Dog RDA. Only started building my own coils the last couple of days and still learning alot!
> 
> Found the forum quite helpful so thanks for everyone contributing here!



Welcome @d33p61u3 Glad to see that you're having a vape of a time with all your new mods!


----------



## Hooked

Captain Cumulus said:


> Hi everyone. New to the forum. Im an IT tech. Been in the business for over 20yrs. Been smoking also that long. Kicked the stinkies last year august and started vaping. I enjoy it alot and staryed Diying as well. Still battling with the diy, but hey I guess Rome wasnt build in a day. Looling foward to be part of this awesome group.



Great to have you on board @Captain Cumulus!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

d33p61u3 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Another noob here  I'm from Welkom in the Free State and started vaping about 3 weeks ago. Might have went a little overboard for a beginner but I love my toys and gadgets and vaping has got sooooo many! I have a Smok G Priv 2 kit, the Smok Prince Tank, the Smok Priv v8, the Drop RDA from Digiflavour and the Mad Dog RDA. Only started building my own coils the last couple of days and still learning alot!
> 
> Found the forum quite helpful so thanks for everyone contributing here!


Most welcome to the forum. Yeah, the rabbit hole is deep. Building your own coils is fun. Happy vaping.


----------



## Andre

Captain Cumulus said:


> Hi everyone. New to the forum. Im an IT tech. Been in the business for over 20yrs. Been smoking also that long. Kicked the stinkies last year august and started vaping. I enjoy it alot and staryed Diying as well. Still battling with the diy, but hey I guess Rome wasnt build in a day. Looling foward to be part of this awesome group.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - an awesome achievement. The secret to starting DIY is not to try your own concoctions at first - get a few popular recipes and mix them. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @d33p61u3 and @Captain Cumulus, it's our pleasure to welcome you aboard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caseman

Stosta said:


> Pics or it never happened @Caseman !


Well here' the mod and tank collection

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Tropical Heat

Good Morrow All

I recently bought my first mod (iStick Pico) but as an occasional smoker (usually when I drink) I wanted a MTL tank so I bought the Nautilus 2 tank. The shop recommended the Zelos 50W which comes with the Nautilus 2 as it would have been R200 cheaper than the Pico + Nautilus 2. But I have been doing some research including on this excellent forum and I felt the Pico was more a popular recommendation and had more information out there. So I told her it’s OK I would sell the MELO III Mini to recoup the difference.

I bought it at a local shop (Vape Africa), they not the cheapest, but they close to my place and wanted to go into a shop for the first time (they also set it up for me). I also got some of their liquids (they have a house brand), but I’m not too impressed; I don’t have anything to compare it with but I definitely think there’ll be better out there. I want to try something from Vapour Mountain, I see there is some discussion about their juices on this forum and they just a few kilometers away.

Anyway, I hope you guys have a happy and safe Easter weekend. I will be home alone tomorrow so I will be able to peacefully vape and reminisce about idyllic days gone by.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Tropical Heat , the Pico is a great setup to start with, it was my first as well. House brands tend to be single flavours and is a budget friendly item for new vapers to try the experience. There is a lot of great tasty juices out there in different price ranges. Maybe tell us more about your preferences with vaping juices or the profile you want to go to and the members here will definately be able to give you some ideas of juices that you may like.

Hoping that you will have a great Easter, and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ozeran

Welcome @Tropical Heat as mentioned the pico is a good starter. You have come to the right place for answer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Tropical Heat said:


> Good Morrow All
> 
> I recently bought my first mod (iStick Pico) but as an occasional smoker (usually when I drink) I wanted a MTL tank so I bought the Nautilus 2 tank. The shop recommended the Zelos 50W which comes with the Nautilus 2 as it would have been R200 cheaper than the Pico + Nautilus 2. But I have been doing some research including on this excellent forum and I felt the Pico was more a popular recommendation and had more information out there. So I told her it’s OK I would sell the MELO III Mini to recoup the difference.
> 
> I bought it at a local shop (Vape Africa), they not the cheapest, but they close to my place and wanted to go into a shop for the first time (they also set it up for me). I also got some of their liquids (they have a house brand), but I’m not too impressed; I don’t have anything to compare it with but I definitely think there’ll be better out there. I want to try something from Vapour Mountain, I see there is some discussion about their juices on this forum and they just a few kilometers away.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you guys have a happy and safe Easter weekend. I will be home alone tomorrow so I will be able to peacefully vape and reminisce about idyllic days gone by.


Fantastic intro and welcome! You definitely want to try some Vapour Mountain, in particular Red Pill!

Keep us updated on your journey! The pico was a great choice... You might want to hang onto that spare tank for when you find more than one juice you want to vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> Fantastic intro and welcome! You definitely want to try some Vapour Mountain, in particular Red Pill!
> 
> Keep us updated on your journey! The pico was a great choice... You might want to hang onto that spare tank for when you find more than one juice you want to vape!



I love my Picos and I've now bought a few of them - including two of the Resin from Dragon Electronics. Thanks for the heads-up @Stosta!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Tropical Heat said:


> Good Morrow All
> 
> I recently bought my first mod (iStick Pico) but as an occasional smoker (usually when I drink) I wanted a MTL tank so I bought the Nautilus 2 tank. The shop recommended the Zelos 50W which comes with the Nautilus 2 as it would have been R200 cheaper than the Pico + Nautilus 2. But I have been doing some research including on this excellent forum and I felt the Pico was more a popular recommendation and had more information out there. So I told her it’s OK I would sell the MELO III Mini to recoup the difference.
> 
> I bought it at a local shop (Vape Africa), they not the cheapest, but they close to my place and wanted to go into a shop for the first time (they also set it up for me). I also got some of their liquids (they have a house brand), but I’m not too impressed; I don’t have anything to compare it with but I definitely think there’ll be better out there. I want to try something from Vapour Mountain, I see there is some discussion about their juices on this forum and they just a few kilometers away.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you guys have a happy and safe Easter weekend. I will be home alone tomorrow so I will be able to peacefully vape and reminisce about idyllic days gone by.



And a Good Morrow to you too @Tropical Heat and welcome to the family. 

Since you're from CT, pop into Juicy Joes. There'll be no bubble, bubble, toil and trouble there in finding a juice (e-liquid) that is better than VAP3. If you enjoy coffee, you might want to follow my coffee obsession:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125


----------



## Willyza

Welcome
@Caseman 
@Tropical Heat
@d33p61u3 
@Captain Cumulus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

@Tropical Heat 
It takes a while to find your flavour profile e.g. do you like fruit flavours, or bakery etc., so I would suggest that you subscribe to a sample box. You pay a monthly subscription and each month a box containing different juices is sent to you. 

Here's a link for you to BWDV's website. https://bwdv.co.za 
They are also on the forum and I'm sure that @RivasCB can answer any questions you might have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tropical Heat

Thank You @Room Fogger, @Ozeran, @Stosta, @Hooked, @Willyza

So far having tried a fruity blend (red berry) and a dessert blend (vanilla custard); I've liked the fruit blend more. Which is peculiar as I have quite the sweet tooth, but I need to try some more variety first as I am in 100% agreement with @Spyro that the VAP3 vanilla custard tastes like soap. I have yet to try a minty flavour as I used to smoke Dunhill Switch stinkies which had a menthol flavor when the flavour capsule was popped. I have bought a mint juice which I have not opened yet, so I still have to get a feel for which mint I prefer mint/spearmint/menthol etc. 

@Stosta Red Pill sounds really interesting; I will definitely give it a try.

@Hooked Thanks for the tip as I didn't even know Juicy Joes existed despite Googling in Cape Town for vape shops. As for coffee mmm… definitely something I want to try. I will be sure for follow your thread. Interesting that you should mention the sampler boxes as that is exactly what I was looking for, I was looking for sample boxes in shops but couldn’t find as I was thinking that would be a really good idea to get a feel for what you prefer especially when starting out.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome @Tropical Heat , the Pico is a great setup to start with, it was my first as well. House brands tend to be single flavours and is a budget friendly item for new vapers to try the experience. There is a lot of great tasty juices out there in different price ranges. Maybe tell us more about your preferences with vaping juices or the profile you want to go to and the members here will definately be able to give you some ideas of juices that you may like.
> build
> Hoping that you will have a great Easter, and many happy clouds to you.



@Room Fogger Your first? And here I am thinking that it's going to be my last. I just love the Pico - easy to use, sturdy, good flavour. Why should it be a *starter* mod and not a forever mod? Am I missing something? Note: I will NEVER make my own coils, so those kind of mods are out of the question. I get irritated when I just need to replace a coil, never mind make another one. One of my mods was grounded for a week because I didn't get around to changing the coil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> @Tropical Heat
> It takes a while to find your flavour profile e.g. do you like fruit flavours, or bakery etc., so I would suggest that you subscribe to a sample box. You pay a monthly subscription and each month a box containing different juices is sent to you.
> 
> Here's a link for you to BWDV's website. https://bwdv.co.za
> They are also on the forum and I'm sure that @RivasCB can answer any questions you might have.



 Forgot that vendors are not allowed to comment in a section other than their own. Sorry @RivasCB. @Tropical Heat if you want to discuss anything with BWDV re the sample boxes, start a new thread in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/bwdv/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger Your first? And here I am thinking that it's going to be my last. I just love the Pico - easy to use, sturdy, good flavour. Why should it be a *starter* mod and not a forever mod? Am I missing something? Note: I will NEVER make my own coils, so those kind of mods are out of the question. I get irritated when I just need to replace a coil, never mind make another one. One of my mods was grounded for a week because I didn't get around to changing the coil!


@Hooked, just took possession of a Pico25 from The Vape Guy, my original once is still assisting a friend who stopped until he can afford to get something for himself, but it will be returning ! I just couldn't live without a Pico any longer. I think it is the perfect setup for anyone that wants to start vaping, but will last and stay a winner in anyone's hand for a long time. The new one is running my OBS Nano's and it is just perfect in my vaping arsenal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> @Hooked, just took possession of a Pico25 from The Vape Guy, my original once is still assisting a friend who stopped until he can afford to get something for himself, but it will be returning ! I just couldn't live without a Pico any longer. I think it is the perfect setup for anyone that wants to start vaping, but will last and stay a winner in anyone's hand for a long time. The new one is running my OBS Nano's and it is just perfect in my vaping arsenal.
> View attachment 127534



@Room Fogger Now how did you get that beauty? Congratulations!  I looked on @BumbleBee's website before I bought my 3 new ones, and it said Out of Stock. I'm glad to hear your opinion of the Pico.
@BumbleBee do you have stock that isn't on the website? I discovered last week that some vendors don't put all their juices online, so perhaps you do the same with mods? I really should have contacted you personally first, but never mind, I'm happy with my purchases, but it doesn't mean that I won't buy more! One can never have too many, since they're not going to last forever. Besides, there are a lot of flavours out there and sometimes ghosting doesn't work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@Tropical Heat (and anyone else who is interested)

Vape Cartel also has a sample box, which they call The Mystery Box. Have a look at https://www.vapecartel.co.za/

And by the way, they also have a "Daly Steal of a Deal" where one can find good bargains.


----------



## BumbleBee

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger Now how did you get that beauty? Congratulations!  I looked on @BumbleBee's website before I bought my 3 new ones, and it said Out of Stock. I'm glad to hear your opinion of the Pico.
> @BumbleBee do you have stock that isn't on the website? I discovered last week that some vendors don't put all their juices online, so perhaps you do the same with mods? I really should have contacted you personally first, but never mind, I'm happy with my purchases, but it doesn't mean that I won't buy more! One can never have too many, since they're not going to last forever. Besides, there are a lot of flavours out there and sometimes ghosting doesn't work.


I’ll answer your question in a pm.

Glad to see the Pico is in good hands @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nexo.Suicide

Hi All!! 

Been lurking the forums for a while and had one or two posts, thought it maybe best that I introduce myself!

My story is slightly different to others as to how and why I got into vaping.

I have actually NEVER smoked. (I actually live a Straight Edge Lifestyle - No Substance abuse. No smoking. No alcohol. No drugs and I even have the Tattoo to validate it). But I do vape. And I love it. My girlfriend started vaping cause she wanted to quit smoking and I said I would start vaping with her to Vape Socially with her. She hasnt smoked since New Years Eve. 

My first device was a Wismec Sinuous SW. I still have it, and it is my Backup Device in my EDC Bag. In case you know, End of the world happens and I still wanna vape socially! 

I then started reading and watching a lot of videos. I bought my second device which is a VooPoo Drag with a Uwell Crown 3 Tank. Loved Loved all the settings and adjustments you can make. This is my daily driver. Goes everywhere with me. Starting to look weathered but I don’t really mind it adds character.

I then started exploring different Sub-Ohm Tanks and currently own the following tanks: 

Uwell Crown 3 - All My Random Juices.

Aspire Cleito Exo - Best Flavour so use for Milkman Chocolate Juice. Most evenings used as a Desert Vape.

Smok TFV12 Prince - I use this with all my fruit flavours. Mostly higher VG %. I also use the bubble tank on this and quite enjoy the look.

VGod Trick Tank - Uhm, bought it on special and yeah most disappointing tank so far. It’s really just there as a last resort something. I honestly don’t use this.

HorizonTech Falcon - I use the mesh coil heads and they are amazing. This is my daily use tank. I absolutely love this tank. 

I have now subsequently bought a Smok Mag Kit in Pink, and I love it. So will be switching between this and the Drag for my daily use. This kit comes with a Smok TFV12 Prince Tank and the Bubble Tank gives you 8ML volume which is also nice to use for the day. 

The only “con” I have about vaping is that I only vape 0MG juices and some of the flavours I want are harder to find.

I used to be one of those people smirking at Vape Memes and not understanding what it was all about. Now once I have realised how rad it is, and all the flavours there are I doubt I will stop, plus I’m helping my Girlfriend stop smoking and she hasnt smoked in 4 months!

Happy To Be Here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex

Thanks for the into @Nexo.Suicide, It's good to hear that you have never smoked before, and awesome to hear about helping your GF with her quest to choose a healthier option. 

Welcome here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Nexo.Suicide , hope you are going to enjoy your stay with us on the forum. Kudos for assisting your girlfriend in quitting smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseman

Caseman said:


> Well here' the mod and tank collection


Ok so I went and got me a Wismec RX Gen3 today as well to add to the collection. What a nice little machine!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ash_ZA

Hi All,

Been vaping for about 8 months now since kicking the stinkies and going well. Started on a Kangertech Sub box mini but lost it about 3 months ago, bought a eleaf invoke from a friend but had such issues with leaking juice with the Ello T tank. Got last week the Smok Tfv8 Baby and enjoying it so far. Defiantly want to venture into to the rebuilds at some point.

Cheers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Alex said:


> Thanks for the into @Nexo.Suicide, It's good to hear that you have never smoked before, and awesome to hear about helping your GF with her quest to choose a healthier option.
> 
> Welcome here.



@Nexo.Suicide Have a look at this website https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/. You can choose your own nic strength, which in your case would be zero nic. You can also choose your VG/PG ratio. And they have absolutely fascinating flavours, as well as being reasonably priced. You can't go wrong with them. I've just topped up my supplies with two orders from them (received the first batch then decided I it wasn't enough . If you have any questions for them, the owner is on the forum. Just PM @ADV-Des .

@ADV-Des You've sent me two orders in the last two weeks, to Yzerfontein, Western Cape. I absolutely love your flavours! Don't reply here - I know you're not allowed to!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nexo.Suicide

Hooked said:


> @Nexo.Suicide Have a look at this website https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/. You can choose your own nic strength, which in your case would be zero nic. You can also choose your VG/PG ratio. And they have absolutely fascinating flavours, as well as being reasonably priced. You can't go wrong with them. I've just topped up my supplies with two orders from them (received the first batch then decided I it wasn't enough . If you have any questions for them, the owner is on the forum. Just PM @ADV-Des .
> 
> @ADV-Des You've sent me two orders in the last two weeks, to Yzerfontein, Western Cape. I absolutely love your flavours! Don't reply here - I know you're not allowed to!



Awesome!! Thanks so much for the heads up! Will def give this a look!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Ash_ZA , hope you will enjoy your stay with us on the forum.


----------



## Amir

d33p61u3 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Another noob here  I'm from Welkom in the Free State and started vaping about 3 weeks ago. Might have went a little overboard for a beginner but I love my toys and gadgets and vaping has got sooooo many! I have a Smok G Priv 2 kit, the Smok Prince Tank, the Smok Priv v8, the Drop RDA from Digiflavour and the Mad Dog RDA. Only started building my own coils the last couple of days and still learning alot!
> 
> Found the forum quite helpful so thanks for everyone contributing here!



Welcome to the forum @d33p61u3


----------



## Amir

Captain Cumulus said:


> Hi everyone. New to the forum. Im an IT tech. Been in the business for over 20yrs. Been smoking also that long. Kicked the stinkies last year august and started vaping. I enjoy it alot and staryed Diying as well. Still battling with the diy, but hey I guess Rome wasnt build in a day. Looling foward to be part of this awesome group.



Welcome to the forum @Captain Cumulus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Tropical Heat said:


> Good Morrow All
> 
> I recently bought my first mod (iStick Pico) but as an occasional smoker (usually when I drink) I wanted a MTL tank so I bought the Nautilus 2 tank. The shop recommended the Zelos 50W which comes with the Nautilus 2 as it would have been R200 cheaper than the Pico + Nautilus 2. But I have been doing some research including on this excellent forum and I felt the Pico was more a popular recommendation and had more information out there. So I told her it’s OK I would sell the MELO III Mini to recoup the difference.
> 
> I bought it at a local shop (Vape Africa), they not the cheapest, but they close to my place and wanted to go into a shop for the first time (they also set it up for me). I also got some of their liquids (they have a house brand), but I’m not too impressed; I don’t have anything to compare it with but I definitely think there’ll be better out there. I want to try something from Vapour Mountain, I see there is some discussion about their juices on this forum and they just a few kilometers away.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you guys have a happy and safe Easter weekend. I will be home alone tomorrow so I will be able to peacefully vape and reminisce about idyllic days gone by.



Welcome to the forum @Tropical Heat


----------



## Amir

Nexo.Suicide said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> Been lurking the forums for a while and had one or two posts, thought it maybe best that I introduce myself!
> 
> My story is slightly different to others as to how and why I got into vaping.
> 
> I have actually NEVER smoked. (I actually live a Straight Edge Lifestyle - No Substance abuse. No smoking. No alcohol. No drugs and I even have the Tattoo to validate it). But I do vape. And I love it. My girlfriend started vaping cause she wanted to quit smoking and I said I would start vaping with her to Vape Socially with her. She hasnt smoked since New Years Eve.
> 
> My first device was a Wismec Sinuous SW. I still have it, and it is my Backup Device in my EDC Bag. In case you know, End of the world happens and I still wanna vape socially!
> 
> I then started reading and watching a lot of videos. I bought my second device which is a VooPoo Drag with a Uwell Crown 3 Tank. Loved Loved all the settings and adjustments you can make. This is my daily driver. Goes everywhere with me. Starting to look weathered but I don’t really mind it adds character.
> 
> I then started exploring different Sub-Ohm Tanks and currently own the following tanks:
> 
> Uwell Crown 3 - All My Random Juices.
> 
> Aspire Cleito Exo - Best Flavour so use for Milkman Chocolate Juice. Most evenings used as a Desert Vape.
> 
> Smok TFV12 Prince - I use this with all my fruit flavours. Mostly higher VG %. I also use the bubble tank on this and quite enjoy the look.
> 
> VGod Trick Tank - Uhm, bought it on special and yeah most disappointing tank so far. It’s really just there as a last resort something. I honestly don’t use this.
> 
> HorizonTech Falcon - I use the mesh coil heads and they are amazing. This is my daily use tank. I absolutely love this tank.
> 
> I have now subsequently bought a Smok Mag Kit in Pink, and I love it. So will be switching between this and the Drag for my daily use. This kit comes with a Smok TFV12 Prince Tank and the Bubble Tank gives you 8ML volume which is also nice to use for the day.
> 
> The only “con” I have about vaping is that I only vape 0MG juices and some of the flavours I want are harder to find.
> 
> I used to be one of those people smirking at Vape Memes and not understanding what it was all about. Now once I have realised how rad it is, and all the flavours there are I doubt I will stop, plus I’m helping my Girlfriend stop smoking and she hasnt smoked in 4 months!
> 
> Happy To Be Here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Nexo.Suicide


----------



## Amir

Ash_ZA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been vaping for about 8 months now since kicking the stinkies and going well. Started on a Kangertech Sub box mini but lost it about 3 months ago, bought a eleaf invoke from a friend but had such issues with leaking juice with the Ello T tank. Got last week the Smok Tfv8 Baby and enjoying it so far. Defiantly want to venture into to the rebuilds at some point.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Ash_ZA


----------



## Stosta

Ash_ZA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been vaping for about 8 months now since kicking the stinkies and going well. Started on a Kangertech Sub box mini but lost it about 3 months ago, bought a eleaf invoke from a friend but had such issues with leaking juice with the Ello T tank. Got last week the Smok Tfv8 Baby and enjoying it so far. Defiantly want to venture into to the rebuilds at some point.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Welcome Ash!

Sorry to hear about your Subox Mini kit! I love those little things! Mine started peeling so I disassembled it and started to sand it down. I never finished but really need to sort it out.

Congrats on kicking the habit, glad to have you with us!


----------



## ViperVenomVapes

*Hi All
Mike *here from Cape Town
Firstly, thank you for accepting me here.
what can i say............well been vaping for a number of years now, full time a while now. Had to stop smoking....it was killing me lol...
Built up quite a collection of mods and mechs etc...........
Been diying for a while now and finally hit a few good ones....
to many mechs and mods to mention, however i have my backpack and vary throughout the day on voopoo drag to revenger to vgod mech 2 etc etc, depending on flavour and a few squonks here and there too.
Look forward to chatting to you all...and hopefully soon we will contribute to this forum as well.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

ViperVenomVapes said:


> *Hi All
> Mike *here from *Venom Vapes SA* in Cape Town
> Firstly, thank you for accepting me here.
> what can i say............well been vaping for a number of years now, full time a while now. Had to stop smoking....it was killing me lol...
> Built up quite a collection of mods and mechs etc...........
> Been diying for a while now and finally hit a few good ones....hoping to launch soon....
> to many mechs and mods to mention, however i have my backpack and vary throughout the day on voopoo drag to revenger to vgod mech 2 etc etc, depending on flavour and a few squonks here and there too.
> Look forward to chatting to you all...and hopefully soon we will contribute to this forum as well.
> if its ok to say here , we will be starting a launch in a few weeks at some vendors hopefully....
> awesome range coming out......will love the positive and negative feed back...as soon as our printed labels are ready i will glady post if allowed.
> let me know how i may contribute in any way possible.
> *VAPE ON PEEPS.*


Most welcome to the forum. All the best with the venture. You may go mad promoting your juices, but only if you are a supporting vendor, which gives you your own forum here to go bonkers in. Contact @Silver via PM (private message) to become a supporting vendor - it is as cheap as chips. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ViperVenomVapes

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. All the best with the venture. You may go mad promoting your juices, but only if you are a supporting vendor, which gives you your own forum here to go bonkers in. Contact @Silver via PM (private message) to become a supporting vendor - it is as cheap as chips. Happy vaping.


Awesome will do asap. 
Happy Vapeing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ViperVenomVapes

Caseman said:


> Ok so I went and got me a Wismec RX Gen3 today as well to add to the collection. What a nice little machine!


Awesome, have 2 1 bright green and 1 black. Had issues with battery flap on green. Had it sorted. Wanna get the 2 battery version now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

ViperVenomVapes said:


> *Hi All
> Mike *here from Cape Town
> Firstly, thank you for accepting me here.
> what can i say............well been vaping for a number of years now, full time a while now. Had to stop smoking....it was killing me lol...
> Built up quite a collection of mods and mechs etc...........
> Been diying for a while now and finally hit a few good ones....
> to many mechs and mods to mention, however i have my backpack and vary throughout the day on voopoo drag to revenger to vgod mech 2 etc etc, depending on flavour and a few squonks here and there too.
> Look forward to chatting to you all...and hopefully soon we will contribute to this forum as well.



Welcome to the forum @vipervenonvapes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## killingfields

Hi there. I just joined your forum. I'm James from Cape Town. Haven't smoked since around Oct '17 thanks to Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

killingfields said:


> Hi there. I just joined your forum. I'm James from Cape Town. Haven't smoked since around Oct '17 thanks to Vaping!


Welcome James from Cape Town!

Glad to have you here with us!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter

killingfields said:


> Hi there. I just joined your forum. I'm James from Cape Town. Haven't smoked since around Oct '17 thanks to Vaping!


Howzit bud. I quit the same month. Keep going

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

killingfields said:


> Hi there. I just joined your forum. I'm James from Cape Town. Haven't smoked since around Oct '17 thanks to Vaping!



welcome to the forum @killingfields

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugs1207

Hi all, ️ haven’t smoked since 28 January , started with a pico and have since added a sxk billet box and this weekend my sexy Punk 85w I think I might have developed a problem along the way and become a bit of a junkie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Dietz

Bugs1207 said:


> Hi all, ️ haven’t smoked since 28 January , started with a pico and have since added a sxk billet box and this weekend my sexy Punk 85w I think I might have developed a problem along the way and become a bit of a junkie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Bugs1207 
Welcome And Congrats on the stinkies, youve joined the right support group for your addiction, and by that I mean well support your decisions to buy more

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Bugs1207 said:


> Hi all, ️ haven’t smoked since 28 January , started with a pico and have since added a sxk billet box and this weekend my sexy Punk 85w I think I might have developed a problem along the way and become a bit of a junkie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome @Bugs1207 , congratulations on getting through your hardest month, the first one! You seem to have started with a winner in the Pico and moved to bigger things. I think we all become junkies in one way or another, until we find the sweet spot where we can sit and relax and be content with our vapes.

Many happy clouds to you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

killingfields said:


> Hi there. I just joined your forum. I'm James from Cape Town. Haven't smoked since around Oct '17 thanks to Vaping!


Welcome @killingfields , congratulations on being a quitter.

I know you are going to enjoy your stay on the forum.

Many happy clouds to you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Bugs1207 said:


> Hi all, ️ haven’t smoked since 28 January , started with a pico and have since added a sxk billet box and this weekend my sexy Punk 85w I think I might have developed a problem along the way and become a bit of a junkie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Bugs1207

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Welcome new members ,hello older members 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## etiennel22

Hi there all, thought I would introduce myself. Been snooping around on the forum for a while and enjoying every bit of it. 

Stopped smoking and started vaping around a month ago. 

Got myself a smok X8 stick, I enjoyed it very much. Then the vape bug bit me and began reading up on everything about mods, coils and tanks. 

After 2 weeks I upgraded to an Smok Procolor mod and recently got the RBA deck for my X-baby and wow what difference in flavour. 

Now I'm looking into DIY coils and juice. And that is my story.

Happy vaping to all

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

etiennel22 said:


> Hi there all, thought I would introduce myself. Been snooping around on the forum for a while and enjoying every bit of it.
> 
> Stopped smoking and started vaping around a month ago.
> 
> Got myself a smok X8 stick, I enjoyed it very much. Then the vape bug bit me and began reading up on everything about mods, coils and tanks.
> 
> After 2 weeks I upgraded to an Smok Procolor mod and recently got the RBA deck for my X-baby and wow what difference in flavour.
> 
> Now I'm looking into DIY coils and juice. And that is my story.
> 
> Happy vaping to all
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum @etiennel22 , hope you will enjoy your stay. It's a great place to learn about everything vape related, and people are always willing to share. Once you start the diy route with building and diy juice, you will never look back, but the hole can be a deep as you make it.But you meet a lot of friends on the way down

Many happy clouds to you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## etiennel22

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome to the forum @etiennel22 , hope you will enjoy your stay. It's a great place to learn about everything vape related, and people are always willing to share. Once you start the diy route with building and diy juice, you will never look back, but the hole can be a deep as you make it.But you meet a lot of friends on the way down
> 
> Many happy clouds to you


Thanks

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @etiennel22, loved your vape story.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome @Bugs1207 , congratulations on getting through your hardest month, the first one! You seem to have started with a winner in the Pico and moved to bigger things. I think we all become junkies in one way or another, until we find the sweet spot where we can sit and relax and be content with our vapes.
> 
> Many happy clouds to you



@Room Fogger Do we ever?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

A very warm welcome to @killingfields @Bugs1207 and @etiennel22 
You'll have a great time here with all the friendly peeps!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Darryn

Hi All sorry for introducing myself earlier, love the forum been visiting for over a year but only registered recently love all those DIY receipts. Been stinky free again for 4 months now after falling off the wagon about 8 months ago. Been vaping for 2 years thou with the odd cig inbetween.
Anyway great forum all. And thanks for having me.
@Dietz

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

etiennel22 said:


> Hi there all, thought I would introduce myself. Been snooping around on the forum for a while and enjoying every bit of it.
> 
> Stopped smoking and started vaping around a month ago.
> 
> Got myself a smok X8 stick, I enjoyed it very much. Then the vape bug bit me and began reading up on everything about mods, coils and tanks.
> 
> After 2 weeks I upgraded to an Smok Procolor mod and recently got the RBA deck for my X-baby and wow what difference in flavour.
> 
> Now I'm looking into DIY coils and juice. And that is my story.
> 
> Happy vaping to all
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @etiennel22


----------



## Amir

Darryn said:


> Hi All sorry for introducing myself earlier, love the forum been visiting for over a year but only registered recently love all those DIY receipts. Been stinky free again for 4 months now after falling off the wagon about 8 months ago. Been vaping for 2 years thou with the odd cig inbetween.
> Anyway great forum all. And thanks for having me.
> @Dietz



Welcome to the forum @Darryn


----------



## Dietz

Darryn said:


> Hi All sorry for introducing myself earlier, love the forum been visiting for over a year but only registered recently love all those DIY receipts. Been stinky free again for 4 months now after falling off the wagon about 8 months ago. Been vaping for 2 years thou with the odd cig inbetween.
> Anyway great forum all. And thanks for having me.
> @Dietz


Welcome to the forum @Darryn


----------



## Stosta

Darryn said:


> Hi All sorry for introducing myself earlier, love the forum been visiting for over a year but only registered recently love all those DIY receipts. Been stinky free again for 4 months now after falling off the wagon about 8 months ago. Been vaping for 2 years thou with the odd cig inbetween.
> Anyway great forum all. And thanks for having me.
> @Dietz


Welcome @Darryn!


----------



## Sandra

Hello, my name is Sandra and I love vaping. 
I picked up the habit of smoking cigarettes when I was 15 years old, a friend introduced me to vaping in 2016 and he said that it helped him stop smoking. So I started vaping with the Joyetech eGo AIO.
Initially I was really challenged to stop smoking cigarettes.

This friend of mine mixed some tobacco flavours for me and put me on 6mg of nicotine. From then on I tried his juices on different devices and it became a hobby for me and then eventually a habit. I found pleasure in vaping... doing tricks and tasting different flavours. I lost interest in the dull taste of cigarettes last year. I am so grateful for vapes and to him. 

Soon I will buy myself a mean smok machine. 
I know I don't belong, but I won't be long...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Sandra said:


> Hello, my name is Sandra and I love vaping.
> I picked up the habit of smoking cigarettes when I was 15 years old, a friend introduced me to vaping in 2016 and he said that it helped him stop smoking. So I started vaping with the Joyetech eGo AIO.
> Initially I was really challenged to stop smoking cigarettes.
> 
> This friend of mine mixed some tobacco flavours for me and put me on 6mg of nicotine. From then on I tried his juices on different devices and it became a hobby for me and then eventually a habit. I found pleasure in vaping... doing tricks and tasting different flavours. I lost interest in the dull taste of cigarettes last year. I am so grateful for vapes and to him.
> 
> Soon I will buy myself a mean smok machine.
> I know I don't belong, but I won't be long...



Welcome to the forum @Sandra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sandra

Thank you!


----------



## tungsten

Hey Guys. Just wanted to introduce myself. I stopped smoking literally about a week ago after a mate of mine gave me a Smok pen 22. 
I have since bought my first mod and tank. I have to give a shout out to BuzzGlo who have helped me a lot with advice since I'm a noob.
I must say I am really enjoying it and the wife says I don't stink anymore. I've been to the vape fest on Saturday and what an experience.
Got one bottle of Fresh iced Mango and that has been awesome. Cant wait for payday to start trying out all the different flavors.
Thanks again for all the help and support guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Sandra said:


> Hello, my name is Sandra and I love vaping.
> I picked up the habit of smoking cigarettes when I was 15 years old, a friend introduced me to vaping in 2016 and he said that it helped him stop smoking. So I started vaping with the Joyetech eGo AIO.
> Initially I was really challenged to stop smoking cigarettes.
> 
> This friend of mine mixed some tobacco flavours for me and put me on 6mg of nicotine. From then on I tried his juices on different devices and it became a hobby for me and then eventually a habit. I found pleasure in vaping... doing tricks and tasting different flavours. I lost interest in the dull taste of cigarettes last year. I am so grateful for vapes and to him.
> 
> Soon I will buy myself a mean smok machine.
> I know I don't belong, but I won't be long...



@Sandra You are so wrong, you *do* belong... Welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

tungsten said:


> Hey Guys. Just wanted to introduce myself. I stopped smoking literally about a week ago after a mate of mine gave me a Smok pen 22.
> I have since bought my first mod and tank. I have to give a shout out to BuzzGlo who have helped me a lot with advice since I'm a noob.
> I must say I am really enjoying it and the wife says I don't stink anymore. I've been to the vape fest on Saturday and what an experience.
> Got one bottle of Fresh iced Mango and that has been awesome. Cant wait for payday to start trying out all the different flavors.
> Thanks again for all the help and support guys.



Well done for quitting the stinkies and welcome to the forum, @tungsten!


----------



## tungsten

Hooked said:


> Well done for quitting the stinkies and welcome to the forum, @tungsten!


Thank you.


----------



## alex1501

Welcome to The Forum @Sandra and @tungsten. You'll find all the information you need and lots of fun around here.


----------



## Amir

tungsten said:


> Hey Guys. Just wanted to introduce myself. I stopped smoking literally about a week ago after a mate of mine gave me a Smok pen 22.
> I have since bought my first mod and tank. I have to give a shout out to BuzzGlo who have helped me a lot with advice since I'm a noob.
> I must say I am really enjoying it and the wife says I don't stink anymore. I've been to the vape fest on Saturday and what an experience.
> Got one bottle of Fresh iced Mango and that has been awesome. Cant wait for payday to start trying out all the different flavors.
> Thanks again for all the help and support guys.



Welcome to the forum @tungsten


----------



## haiby

Good day, names suhaib, haiby for short. Started vaping October 2017 on a smok AIO which quickly turned to into getting an AL85 which way a wonderful device. Currently using an asMODus minikin V2 and loving it. Constantly looking at other mods tanks and juices I might have a problem 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

haiby said:


> Good day, names suhaib, haiby for short. Started vaping October 2017 on a smok AIO which quickly turned to into getting an AL85 which way a wonderful device. Currently using an asMODus minikin V2 and loving it. Constantly looking at other mods tanks and juices I might have a problem
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @haiby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex1501

haiby said:


> Good day, names suhaib, haiby for short. Started vaping October 2017 on a smok AIO which quickly turned to into getting an AL85 which way a wonderful device. Currently using an asMODus minikin V2 and loving it. Constantly looking at other mods tanks and juices I might have a problem



Welcome to the forum @haiby and don't worry, a lot of us might have a similar "problem".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## haiby

alex1501 said:


> Welcome to the forum @haiby and don't worry, a lot of us might have a similar "problem".
> 
> View attachment 128826


I actually donated the AIO after he was burgled, he just got his Aster eLeaf 100W. Sold the AL85 to fund the minikin purchase. Now I'm looking at either the Lustro OR the Wismec Reuleaux GEN3 Dual. Seems like no one in RSA has it yet. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex1501

haiby said:


> I actually donated the AIO after he was burgled, he just got his Aster eLeaf 100W. Sold the AL85 to fund the minikin purchase. Now I'm looking at either the Lustro OR the Wismec Reuleaux GEN3 Dual. Seems like no one in RSA has it yet.



So... no backups yet?


----------



## haiby

alex1501 said:


> So... no backups yet?


Minikin will be the first of many back ups the wife might kill me though 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Sandra said:


> Hello, my name is Sandra and I love vaping.
> I picked up the habit of smoking cigarettes when I was 15 years old, a friend introduced me to vaping in 2016 and he said that it helped him stop smoking. So I started vaping with the Joyetech eGo AIO.
> Initially I was really challenged to stop smoking cigarettes.
> 
> This friend of mine mixed some tobacco flavours for me and put me on 6mg of nicotine. From then on I tried his juices on different devices and it became a hobby for me and then eventually a habit. I found pleasure in vaping... doing tricks and tasting different flavours. I lost interest in the dull taste of cigarettes last year. I am so grateful for vapes and to him.
> 
> Soon I will buy myself a mean smok machine.
> I know I don't belong, but I won't be long...



Welcome @Sandra !

Fantastic that you managed to get off the cigs so soon. I have 15 years of smoking to try and clean out my system.

Everyone is welcome here, so feel free to stay as long as you want.



tungsten said:


> Hey Guys. Just wanted to introduce myself. I stopped smoking literally about a week ago after a mate of mine gave me a Smok pen 22.
> I have since bought my first mod and tank. I have to give a shout out to BuzzGlo who have helped me a lot with advice since I'm a noob.
> I must say I am really enjoying it and the wife says I don't stink anymore. I've been to the vape fest on Saturday and what an experience.
> Got one bottle of Fresh iced Mango and that has been awesome. Cant wait for payday to start trying out all the different flavors.
> Thanks again for all the help and support guys.



Welcome @tungsten and congrats on the quitting!

Iced Mango... That sounds amazing! Who makes it?



haiby said:


> Good day, names suhaib, haiby for short. Started vaping October 2017 on a smok AIO which quickly turned to into getting an AL85 which way a wonderful device. Currently using an asMODus minikin V2 and loving it. Constantly looking at other mods tanks and juices I might have a problem
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



Welcome @haiby !

The Minikin is a great device, you would be hard-pressed to find something "better". But then again, it's never really about finding something better, so much as it is just about collecting them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tungsten

Stosta said:


> Iced Mango... That sounds amazing! Who makes it?


its made by LIQ-KAMVA. Bought it at the Vapefest. will need to get some more and keen to try some new flavors as well. I've uploaded a pic of the bottle. (Hope I'm allowed to upload it )

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## haiby

I bought a bottle last night after tasting it at vape House. It's really good. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt

Started vaping 7 weeks ago after smoking for over 25 years. 
Really enjoying it.

Started out with the Kangertech Subbox Nano 
Now i'm using the *Eleaf Pico 25*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

JurgensSt said:


> Started vaping 7 weeks ago after smoking for over 25 years.
> Really enjoying it.
> 
> Started out with the Kangertech Subbox Nano
> Now i'm using the *Eleaf Pico 25*


Welcome @JurgensSt !

Congrats on taking a step to a healthier lifestyle. Subbox Nano... They don't make them like that anymore!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Stosta said:


> Welcome @JurgensSt !
> 
> Congrats on taking a step to a healthier lifestyle. Subbox Nano... They don't make them like that anymore!



Nice little device. Girl has taken it over and starting vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

JurgensSt said:


> Started vaping 7 weeks ago after smoking for over 25 years.
> Really enjoying it.
> 
> Started out with the Kangertech Subbox Nano
> Now i'm using the *Eleaf Pico 25*



Welcome to the forum @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome aboard @Sandra @tungsten @haiby and @JurgensSt, thank you for taking the time to introduce yourselves to the crowd here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Balders

Hello from me. 

Hi I'm Balders and I'm from across the waters in little UK, your excellent Admin Rob Fisher has joined my little forum in the UK it's called The Vapers Cafe, so I thought I would join yours and see how you vape your stuff in South Africa.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Balders said:


> Hello from me.
> 
> Hi I'm Balders and I'm from across the waters in little UK, your excellent Admin Rob Fisher has joined my little forum in the UK it's called The Vapers Cafe, so I thought I would join yours and see how you vape your stuff in South Africa.



welcome @Balders !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Glad to have you join us @Balders

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Balders said:


> Hello from me.
> 
> Hi I'm Balders and I'm from across the waters in little UK, your excellent Admin Rob Fisher has joined my little forum in the UK it's called The Vapers Cafe, so I thought I would join yours and see how you vape your stuff in South Africa.



A very warm welcome @Balders! Good to have you here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys 
@Balders
@Sandra 
@tungsten 
@haiby 
and @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BPV Vapes SA

good day Vape fam

my name is zaheer,from lenasia,i have been vaping for 3-4years now.
i have been a mixer for 3 years now
i havent been active,but plan in being active this time around.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome Zaheer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to all of you Guys 
@Balders
@Sandra 
@tungsten 
@haiby 
@JurgensSt 
and @BPV Vapes SA
Hope you will enjoy your stay on the forum and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BPV Vapes SA

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome to all of you Guys
> @Balders
> @Sandra
> @tungsten
> @haiby
> @JurgensSt
> and @BPV Vapes SA
> Hope you will enjoy your stay on the forum and many happy clouds to you.


 thanks a mill

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Balders said:


> Hello from me.
> 
> Hi I'm Balders and I'm from across the waters in little UK, your excellent Admin Rob Fisher has joined my little forum in the UK it's called The Vapers Cafe, so I thought I would join yours and see how you vape your stuff in South Africa.



Welcome to the forum @Balders

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

BPV Vapes SA said:


> good day Vape fam
> 
> my name is zaheer,from lenasia,i have been vaping for 3-4years now.
> i have been a mixer for 3 years now
> i havent been active,but plan in being active this time around.



Slms and welcome to the forum @BPV Vapes SA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BPV Vapes SA

Amir said:


> Slms and welcome to the forum @BPV Vapes SA


wslms jzk bro


----------



## johnbairstow

Hello 
everyone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

johnbairstow said:


> Hello
> everyone


Hallo @johnbairstow , welcome to the forum, I know you will enjoy the people and the threads, there is so many people willing to share their knowledge. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nemo187

morning everyone

new to forum, quit smoking after 15years, been vaping for almost a year, already building up a collection of mods and tanks and learning as i go, great to be part of forum and learn much more

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

nemo187 said:


> morning everyone
> 
> new to forum, quit smoking after 15years, been vaping for almost a year, already building up a collection of mods and tanks and learning as i go, great to be part of forum and learn much more


Warm welcome to you @nemo187 , and nice to hear you're any one year on the quitting scale. There is a huge amount of information one the forum, and a lot of knowledgeable people all willing to share. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the new members

@johnbairstow and @nemo187 as recent joiners but to all of you who have joined

Congrats on the vaping and enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

johnbairstow said:


> Hello
> everyone



Welcome to the forum @johnbairstow


----------



## Amir

nemo187 said:


> morning everyone
> 
> new to forum, quit smoking after 15years, been vaping for almost a year, already building up a collection of mods and tanks and learning as i go, great to be part of forum and learn much more



Welcome to the forum @nemo187


----------



## Alex

Welcome to our forum @JurgensSt , good to have you here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Thanks all for the welcome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Most welcome @johnbairstow and @nemo187

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Black Box

Hi All,
the name's BlackBox.
Been vaping since 2013, there is no other solution to quitting smoking other than kicking the bucket.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Black Box 
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Black Box, thanks for introducing yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Black Box said:


> Hi All,
> the name's BlackBox.
> Been vaping since 2013, there is no other solution to quitting smoking other than kicking the bucket.



Welcome to the forum @Black Box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Welcome @Black Box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Black Box said:


> Hi All,
> the name's BlackBox.
> Been vaping since 2013, there is no other solution to quitting smoking other than kicking the bucket.


Welcome to what is becoming a second home to us all @Black Box , I know you will enjoy your stay with us. I tend to agree on the stopping part, vaping has been an easy way for me to stay off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keagz

Hi all, Keagz is the name, Im from JHB, started vaping because i got lazy to make hubblys when I am on my own (lol). Was advised by a friend to join because I am selling my current vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Dude @Black Box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Keagz said:


> Hi all, Keagz is the name, Im from JHB, started vaping because i got lazy to make hubblys when I am on my own (lol). Was advised by a friend to join because I am selling my current vape


Welcome @Keagz !

Yeah making hubblys is a pain in the backside. I used to work for a bar that did hubblys... Nothing worse than setting up a hubbly if you're not even going to be the one smoking it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Keagz , hope you will enjoy your stay with us here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Keagz said:


> Hi all, Keagz is the name, Im from JHB, started vaping because i got lazy to make hubblys when I am on my own (lol). Was advised by a friend to join because I am selling my current vape



Welcome to the forum @Keagz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spink

Hi All

Been vaping for 7 months now. Quickly turned into a hobby by making coils and customizing the vape experience. Kind of a perfectionist. Always trying to get it to the best it can be and always keep my stuff in good shape.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @Spink


----------



## Stosta

Spink said:


> Hi All
> 
> Been vaping for 7 months now. Quickly turned into a hobby by making coils and customizing the vape experience. Kind of a perfectionist. Always trying to get it to the best it can be and always keep my stuff in good shape.


Welcome @Spink !

Thanks for introducing yourself.  I fall into the opposite category to you, as long as it works I'm happy, I very rarely feel the need for more (until I vape on someone else's setups that also go for perfection - for example I tried some of @Silver 's setups a while back, and was blown away by what I tasted. @Rob Fisher as well, I try hard not to have a toot on one of his setups, because for days after I suffer from a bit of depression with my own setups).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Spink said:


> Hi All
> 
> Been vaping for 7 months now. Quickly turned into a hobby by making coils and customizing the vape experience. Kind of a perfectionist. Always trying to get it to the best it can be and always keep my stuff in good shape.



Welcome to the forum @Spink


----------



## Keagz

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Keagz !
> 
> Yeah making hubblys is a pain in the backside. I used to work for a bar that did hubblys... Nothing worse than setting up a hubbly if you're not even going to be the one smoking it!



yeah thats always a bummer @Stosta, plus one can vape when you busy doing stuff like driving

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Spink said:


> Hi All
> 
> Been vaping for 7 months now. Quickly turned into a hobby by making coils and customizing the vape experience. Kind of a perfectionist. Always trying to get it to the best it can be and always keep my stuff in good shape.



Welcome @Spink! Enjoy being part of this awesome forum!


----------



## Hooked

Black Box said:


> Hi All,
> the name's BlackBox.
> Been vaping since 2013, there is no other solution to quitting smoking other than kicking the bucket.



Welcome and well-said, @Black Box! I replied to your question on vaping vitamins before I saw your into here.


----------



## Armed

Welcome @Black Box


----------



## Singh

Hey guys

I have been a long time lurker here, its exciting to read up about the interesting discussions that happen on here.
I am currently a student hoping to finish up my studies this year.

I am very new to vaping and I am hoping to practice some coil building soon. 

Thanks !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Singh , glad to hear that you have been enjoying the forum. Great news, and good luck with the coil building. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed

welcome @Singh you wont go wrong with this awesome community

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Welcome to the happy family @Singh! 

What are you studying?

Since you're a student the following post might interest you (or perhaps you already know about it)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/shoprite-checkers-student-discounts.t49131/#post-665301

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the new members who have recently joined

@Keagz and @Singh 

Congrats on the vaping and enjoy your stay here
Feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

Hey there @Singh

Welcome Aboard

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Singh said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have been a long time lurker here, its exciting to read up about the interesting discussions that happen on here.
> I am currently a student hoping to finish up my studies this year.
> 
> I am very new to vaping and I am hoping to practice some coil building soon.
> 
> Thanks !



Welcome to the forum @Singh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

Welcome @Keagz and @Singh 
Hope you guys enjoy your time on the forum!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN

After going MIA for about 2-3 weeks I also feel like I need to re-introduce myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Singh

Hooked said:


> Welcome to the happy family @Singh!
> 
> What are you studying?
> 
> Since you're a student the following post might interest you (or perhaps you already know about it)
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/shoprite-checkers-student-discounts.t49131/#post-665301


Thank you so much !!


I am doing BCom finance 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Singh said:


> Thank you so much !!
> 
> 
> I am doing BCom finance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Ah! So perhaps you could tell me why my Vaping Kitty is in the red

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

BATMAN said:


> After going MIA for about 2-3 weeks I also feel like I need to re-introduce myself


Welcome Back @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

Thank you @Puff the Magic Dragon .

I have a lot of catching up to do!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Singh said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have been a long time lurker here, its exciting to read up about the interesting discussions that happen on here.
> I am currently a student hoping to finish up my studies this year.
> 
> I am very new to vaping and I am hoping to practice some coil building soon.
> 
> Thanks !


Welcome to the forum @Singh . Like you I lurked here for quite a while. 99.9% of the members are great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## nikko.vape

Greetings Vape Fam, nice to be here. 
I am Greek and live in Stuttgart / Germany. I quit smoking 2 years ago and started with a Pico / Nautilus. As a passionate Golden Greek and Atmizoo vaper I came through the vape shell 2 months ago on the billet box. Since then everything else is in the drawer

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Warmest welcome to you @nikko.vape , this is a great place to hang out with everything regarding vaping. I know you will have a great time with us. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

nikko.vape said:


> Greetings Vape Fam, nice to be here.
> I am Greek and live in Stuttgart / Germany. I quit smoking 2 years ago and started with a Pico / Nautilus. As a passionate Golden Greek and Atmizoo vaper I came through the vape shell 2 months ago on the billet box. Since then everything else is in the drawer
> 
> View attachment 130138



A very warm welcome @nikko.vape! I also love Atmizoo products... I will be in your town next month for Haal of Vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

nikko.vape said:


> Greetings Vape Fam, nice to be here.
> I am Greek and live in Stuttgart / Germany. I quit smoking 2 years ago and started with a Pico / Nautilus. As a passionate Golden Greek and Atmizoo vaper I came through the vape shell 2 months ago on the billet box. Since then everything else is in the drawer
> 
> View attachment 130138



Welcome to the forum @nikko.vape


----------



## Alex

Howdy @nikko.vape, it's good to have you here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @nikko.vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nikko.vape

Rob Fisher said:


> A very warm welcome @nikko.vape! I also love Atmizoo products... I will be in your town next month for Haal of Vape!



Thanks Rob 

haha awesome!  The HoV is even bigger this time than last year. I'll probably be there, too. Have a good flight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

nikko.vape said:


> Thanks Rob
> 
> haha awesome!  The HoV is even bigger this time than last year. I'll probably be there, too. Have a good flight!



See you there! I pretty excited for HoV!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the new members that have joined recently

@Singh and @nikko.vape 

Enjoy your stay here and all the best for your vaping journeys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MattyWest16

Hey Guys!! My name is Matty and I'm new to the forum but not that new to vaping... Live in Johannesburg (born and raised) 

Started vaping in April 2017. Went of stinkies for about 3 months and then went back on but now its been just over a month and going strong. Difference now is that both my girlfriend and I have stopped smoking. It has been so much easier doing it with her.

I am a nut for DIY juice and starting to build coils as well after I purchased by first RDA a few weeks ago.

Thanks for having me and I look forward t growing in the Vaping SA community!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

MattyWest16 said:


> Hey Guys!! My name is Matty and I'm new to the forum but not that new to vaping... Live in Johannesburg (born and raised)
> 
> Started vaping in April 2017. Went of stinkies for about 3 months and then went back on but now its been just over a month and going strong. Difference now is that both my girlfriend and I have stopped smoking. It has been so much easier doing it with her.



Welcome to the forum @MattyWest16 ! It's great to have you with us!


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @MattyWest16

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

welcome @MattyWest16 

good on you and your girlfriend, together, with us, lets say goodbye to smoking !

we're here !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

A warm welcome to you @MattyWest16 , and congratulations to both of you for giving up the stinkies, the first month is the hardest, and you have broken through that milestone already.

Enjoy your stay with us here on the forum and many happy clouds to the both of you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

MattyWest16 said:


> Hey Guys!! My name is Matty and I'm new to the forum but not that new to vaping... Live in Johannesburg (born and raised)
> 
> Started vaping in April 2017. Went of stinkies for about 3 months and then went back on but now its been just over a month and going strong. Difference now is that both my girlfriend and I have stopped smoking. It has been so much easier doing it with her.
> 
> I am a nut for DIY juice and starting to build coils as well after I purchased by first RDA a few weeks ago.
> 
> Thanks for having me and I look forward t growing in the Vaping SA community!!



Welcome to the forum @MattyWest16 
Congrats on the vaping - second time - all the best to you and your girlfriend - keep it up
Enjoy your stay here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Muller88

Hi Everyone,

My name is Dewald Muller and im form PTA, born and raised. I started vaping in 2016 after my best friend made me a bet ( back then i thought vapes were lame and just made you cough, hehe ).

I am now the proud owner of The Vape Hub that myself and my 2 best friends started.

I am extremely happy i took that bet as my health has significantly increased - my budget has become ever so more tight - if you know what i mean.

I am very new to this "Forum" type environment and will try my best to be as active as possible. 

Nice to meet all of the wonderful people on here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## G3RRI3

Hi Everyone,

My name is Gerrie,I quit smoking in October 2017,and started vaping using a Joyetech Ego AIO.

Picked up a Revenger X kit,Telsa nano 120w + Big baby beast since then.

Also ordered a Vandy Vape Pulse 80w squonk and a Zeus dual RTA in the last week or so.

I also have been mixing my own juice for a while now, mainly simple 2/3 flavour recipe's which I look forward to post on here soon.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Neutra1

Helooooooo im new as u can see XD

I'm Enrique was a somoker for a thew years and was one of the lucky ones that just stopped but i have had that desire to smoke again ever since. i didn't want to go back to cigarets so i have been into vaping for a while since.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

A warm welcome to you, @Muller88 , @G3RRI3 ,@Neutra1 , you came to the right place to enjoy all aspects of vaping. It is a great place filled with tips and hints to make quitting a bit easier. Congratulations on the milestones already achieved. 

Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

Hi there @Muller88, @G3RRI3 and @Neutra1.

Welcome to our forum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

MattyWest16 said:


> Hey Guys!! My name is Matty and I'm new to the forum but not that new to vaping... Live in Johannesburg (born and raised)
> 
> Started vaping in April 2017. Went of stinkies for about 3 months and then went back on but now its been just over a month and going strong. Difference now is that both my girlfriend and I have stopped smoking. It has been so much easier doing it with her.
> 
> I am a nut for DIY juice and starting to build coils as well after I purchased by first RDA a few weeks ago.
> 
> Thanks for having me and I look forward t growing in the Vaping SA community!!



Welcome to the forum @MattyWest16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Muller88 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Dewald Muller and im form PTA, born and raised. I started vaping in 2016 after my best friend made me a bet ( back then i thought vapes were lame and just made you cough, hehe ).
> 
> I am now the proud owner of The Vape Hub that myself and my 2 best friends started.
> 
> I am extremely happy i took that bet as my health has significantly increased - my budget has become ever so more tight - if you know what i mean.
> 
> I am very new to this "Forum" type environment and will try my best to be as active as possible.
> 
> Nice to meet all of the wonderful people on here.



Welcome to the forum @Muller88


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

G3RRI3 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Gerrie,I quit smoking in October 2017,and started vaping using a Joyetech Ego AIO.
> 
> Picked up a Revenger X kit,Telsa nano 120w + Big baby beast since then.
> 
> Also ordered a Vandy Vape Pulse 80w squonk and a Zeus dual RTA in the last week or so.
> 
> I also have been mixing my own juice for a while now, mainly simple 2/3 flavour recipe's which I look forward to post on here soon.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @G3RRI3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Neutra1 said:


> Helooooooo im new as u can see XD
> 
> I'm Enrique was a somoker for a thew years and was one of the lucky ones that just stopped but i have had that desire to smoke again ever since. i didn't want to go back to cigarets so i have been into vaping for a while since.



Welcome to the forum @Neutra1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

MattyWest16 said:


> Hey Guys!! My name is Matty and I'm new to the forum but not that new to vaping... Live in Johannesburg (born and raised)
> 
> Started vaping in April 2017. Went of stinkies for about 3 months and then went back on but now its been just over a month and going strong. Difference now is that both my girlfriend and I have stopped smoking. It has been so much easier doing it with her.
> 
> I am a nut for DIY juice and starting to build coils as well after I purchased by first RDA a few weeks ago.
> 
> Thanks for having me and I look forward t growing in the Vaping SA community!!


Most welcome to the forum. Have fun.


Muller88 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Dewald Muller and im form PTA, born and raised. I started vaping in 2016 after my best friend made me a bet ( back then i thought vapes were lame and just made you cough, hehe ).
> 
> I am now the proud owner of The Vape Hub that myself and my 2 best friends started.
> 
> I am extremely happy i took that bet as my health has significantly increased - my budget has become ever so more tight - if you know what i mean.
> 
> I am very new to this "Forum" type environment and will try my best to be as active as possible.
> 
> Nice to meet all of the wonderful people on here.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. You do have the option to join as a supporting vendor with your own forum to promote your stuff - just PM @Silver.


G3RRI3 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Gerrie,I quit smoking in October 2017,and started vaping using a Joyetech Ego AIO.
> 
> Picked up a Revenger X kit,Telsa nano 120w + Big baby beast since then.
> 
> Also ordered a Vandy Vape Pulse 80w squonk and a Zeus dual RTA in the last week or so.
> 
> I also have been mixing my own juice for a while now, mainly simple 2/3 flavour recipe's which I look forward to post on here soon.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Very welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the smoking habit and starting this awesome hobby. Looking forward to your recipes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Muller88, @G3RRI3 and @Neutra1.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OverThinker

Hi folks

I've been a long-time lurker, and only registered a profile today when I found a topic I couldn't resist commenting on.

I started vaping at the beginning of 2017 when I "inherited" my partner's iJust S. It wasn't long before I got into DIY, and now we're a team: he makes our coils, I make our e-liquid. I might have a bit of a flavour-hoarding problem (so many ideas! so many recipes I want to try!). From that little iJust S that got us both started, we've now got a variety of regulated mods, mechs, squonkers, RDAs and RDTAs between us.

I used to smoke a pack a day. I didn't really decide to give up cigarettes - I'd done that, and failed, too many times before. Instead, I approached it as choosing to "see other forms of nicotine" - not swearing off cigarettes, but finding other forms that smell better, damage my health less, and come with the added bonus of a fun hobby (in mixing). These days, I'll have a cigarette or two once a month or so. I'm okay with this. My asthma's much more under control. I'm not ashamed of the odd cigarette I have, because it no longer feels like an addiction. Unexpectedly, mixing my own has helped me a lot in reducing my dependence on nicotine. I now mix either 1mg/ml or nicotine-free for myself (and when I buy juice, I go for nicotine-free, since 3mg/ml tends to be too strong for me now). 

Happy to be here (finally as a member, not just a silent lurker), and looking forward to conversations with the community.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

OverThinker said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I've been a long-time lurker, and only registered a profile today when I found a topic I couldn't resist commenting on.
> 
> I started vaping at the beginning of 2017 when I "inherited" my partner's iJust S. It wasn't long before I got into DIY, and now we're a team: he makes our coils, I make our e-liquid. I might have a bit of a flavour-hoarding problem (so many ideas! so many recipes I want to try!). From that little iJust S that got us both started, we've now got a variety of regulated mods, mechs, squonkers, RDAs and RDTAs between us.
> 
> I used to smoke a pack a day. I didn't really decide to give up cigarettes - I'd done that, and failed, too many times before. Instead, I approached it as choosing to "see other forms of nicotine" - not swearing off cigarettes, but finding other forms that smell better, damage my health less, and come with the added bonus of a fun hobby (in mixing). These days, I'll have a cigarette or two once a month or so. I'm okay with this. My asthma's much more under control. I'm not ashamed of the odd cigarette I have, because it no longer feels like an addiction. Unexpectedly, mixing my own has helped me a lot in reducing my dependence on nicotine. I now mix either 1mg/ml or nicotine-free for myself (and when I buy juice, I go for nicotine-free, since 3mg/ml tends to be too strong for me now).
> 
> Happy to be here (finally as a member, not just a silent lurker), and looking forward to conversations with the community.



welcome !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP

OverThinker said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I've been a long-time lurker, and only registered a profile today when I found a topic I couldn't resist commenting on.
> 
> I started vaping at the beginning of 2017 when I "inherited" my partner's iJust S. It wasn't long before I got into DIY, and now we're a team: he makes our coils, I make our e-liquid. I might have a bit of a flavour-hoarding problem (so many ideas! so many recipes I want to try!). From that little iJust S that got us both started, we've now got a variety of regulated mods, mechs, squonkers, RDAs and RDTAs between us.
> 
> I used to smoke a pack a day. I didn't really decide to give up cigarettes - I'd done that, and failed, too many times before. Instead, I approached it as choosing to "see other forms of nicotine" - not swearing off cigarettes, but finding other forms that smell better, damage my health less, and come with the added bonus of a fun hobby (in mixing). These days, I'll have a cigarette or two once a month or so. I'm okay with this. My asthma's much more under control. I'm not ashamed of the odd cigarette I have, because it no longer feels like an addiction. Unexpectedly, mixing my own has helped me a lot in reducing my dependence on nicotine. I now mix either 1mg/ml or nicotine-free for myself (and when I buy juice, I go for nicotine-free, since 3mg/ml tends to be too strong for me now).
> 
> Happy to be here (finally as a member, not just a silent lurker), and looking forward to conversations with the community.



Welcome to the Ecigssa family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

OverThinker said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I've been a long-time lurker, and only registered a profile today when I found a topic I couldn't resist commenting on.
> 
> I started vaping at the beginning of 2017 when I "inherited" my partner's iJust S. It wasn't long before I got into DIY, and now we're a team: he makes our coils, I make our e-liquid. I might have a bit of a flavour-hoarding problem (so many ideas! so many recipes I want to try!). From that little iJust S that got us both started, we've now got a variety of regulated mods, mechs, squonkers, RDAs and RDTAs between us.
> 
> I used to smoke a pack a day. I didn't really decide to give up cigarettes - I'd done that, and failed, too many times before. Instead, I approached it as choosing to "see other forms of nicotine" - not swearing off cigarettes, but finding other forms that smell better, damage my health less, and come with the added bonus of a fun hobby (in mixing). These days, I'll have a cigarette or two once a month or so. I'm okay with this. My asthma's much more under control. I'm not ashamed of the odd cigarette I have, because it no longer feels like an addiction. Unexpectedly, mixing my own has helped me a lot in reducing my dependence on nicotine. I now mix either 1mg/ml or nicotine-free for myself (and when I buy juice, I go for nicotine-free, since 3mg/ml tends to be too strong for me now).
> 
> Happy to be here (finally as a member, not just a silent lurker), and looking forward to conversations with the community.


Welcome long-time lurker!!!

I always find it strange when a lurker finally joins us, you've already seen all the rubbish we (read "I") talk, and then we welcome you because we don't know anything about you! So appreciate the great intro!

Your partner is lucky to have someone that makes juice! I would love to come home from work and find my wife had spent the afternoon mixing. But I suppose it would be awful to come home and find that she's finished my supply of Brain Freeze or something.

I always said that if I only smoked a cigarette a week I would never quit, the problem came in the 30-a-day I was sucking down, so personally I don't think there is anything to be ashamed of with a cig or two a month, the main thing is that you've made an overall improvement to your health!

Glad to have you with us @OverThinker !

PS - Is the name a reflection of how long you took to think of one? Or just applies to you in general?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JonnyKnocks

Hi Guys,

I'm Lokidwarf, been vaping for a few months. Have a Twisp Vega and it's been awesome so far.

May I be blessed with awesome vaping knowledge here...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

OverThinker said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I've been a long-time lurker, and only registered a profile today when I found a topic I couldn't resist commenting on.
> 
> I started vaping at the beginning of 2017 when I "inherited" my partner's iJust S. It wasn't long before I got into DIY, and now we're a team: he makes our coils, I make our e-liquid. I might have a bit of a flavour-hoarding problem (so many ideas! so many recipes I want to try!). From that little iJust S that got us both started, we've now got a variety of regulated mods, mechs, squonkers, RDAs and RDTAs between us.
> 
> I used to smoke a pack a day. I didn't really decide to give up cigarettes - I'd done that, and failed, too many times before. Instead, I approached it as choosing to "see other forms of nicotine" - not swearing off cigarettes, but finding other forms that smell better, damage my health less, and come with the added bonus of a fun hobby (in mixing). These days, I'll have a cigarette or two once a month or so. I'm okay with this. My asthma's much more under control. I'm not ashamed of the odd cigarette I have, because it no longer feels like an addiction. Unexpectedly, mixing my own has helped me a lot in reducing my dependence on nicotine. I now mix either 1mg/ml or nicotine-free for myself (and when I buy juice, I go for nicotine-free, since 3mg/ml tends to be too strong for me now).
> 
> Happy to be here (finally as a member, not just a silent lurker), and looking forward to conversations with the community.



Welcome to the forum @OverThinker

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Lokidwarf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm Lokidwarf, been vaping for a few months. Have a Twisp Vega and it's been awesome so far.
> 
> May I be blessed with awesome vaping knowledge here...


Welcome @Lokidwarf !

I walked past the Twisp kiosk the other day and saw what I think were mini vegas... I was extremely tempted to get one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Most welcome @OverThinker, glad you finally decided to stop lurking  And another warm welcome to @Lokidwarf, nice to have you here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Amir

Lokidwarf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm Lokidwarf, been vaping for a few months. Have a Twisp Vega and it's been awesome so far.
> 
> May I be blessed with awesome vaping knowledge here...



Welcome to the forum @Lokidwarf

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JonnyKnocks

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Lokidwarf !
> 
> I walked past the Twisp kiosk the other day and saw what I think were mini vegas... I was extremely tempted to get one!



Yeah The mini one's aren't that bad. I like my Vega, but want to move on to another device soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Lokidwarf said:


> Yeah The mini one's aren't that bad. I like my Vega, but want to move on to another device soon.


Any ideas on what you would get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

A warm hearted welcome to the stalker, lurker and sponge of knowledge @OverThinker , as you are aware through your sneaky excursions to the site is that we are a stunning community. Also to @Lokidwarf , seeker of knowledge in the art of vaping. Unfortunately I used my Twisps as doorstops until piffing them to the lady next door. She is of stinkies and I don't bunp into them at night any more, so a better use for them!

Always remember that the best mod and atty you have is the one in your hand, and the spare in your pocket, and the spare for the spare in your cars boot..........you get it right.

Hope you are going to have a great time with all of us, and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome @OverThinker.I also lurked for ages before joining the forum. You will be glad you did.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JonnyKnocks

Stosta said:


> Any ideas on what you would get?



The Nimbus AIO black....love the look and feel to it.



Room Fogger said:


> A warm hearted welcome to the stalker, lurker and sponge of knowledge @OverThinker , as you are aware through your sneaky excursions to the site is that we are a stunning community. Also to @Lokidwarf , seeker of knowledge in the art of vaping. Unfortunately I used my Twisps as doorstops until piffing them to the lady next door. She is of stinkies and I don't bunp into them at night any more, so a better use for them!
> 
> Always remember that the best mod and atty you have is the one in your hand, and the spare in your pocket, and the spare for the spare in your cars boot..........you get it right.
> 
> Hope you are going to have a great time with all of us, and many happy clouds to you.



I'm sure I will enjoy myself extremely....twisp as door stops.....I shall one day reach that level after becoming more familiar with other selections

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Lokidwarf said:


> The Nimbus AIO black....love the look and feel to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I will enjoy myself extremely....twisp as door stops.....I shall one day reach that level after becoming more familiar with other selections


Great news, the best mod is always the one you have in your hand. The Twisps just didn't do it for me, but they are great instruments, but for a heavy smoker and pipe smoker they just didn't work for me. Not enough cloud, but they are working superbly for my neighbor who is a "normal" smoker. Enjoy your stay and looking forward to your contributions in future as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome Guys 
@OverThinker 
@Lokidwarf

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## dr34m3rz

Hello ZA! Just joined, from Mauritius, vaping for 5 months now. I was a pack a day smoker before. My current main interest is DIY ejuice. Looking forward to learn a lot and hopefully contribute my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Muller88 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Dewald Muller and im form PTA, born and raised. I started vaping in 2016 after my best friend made me a bet ( back then i thought vapes were lame and just made you cough, hehe ).
> 
> I am now the proud owner of The Vape Hub that myself and my 2 best friends started.
> 
> I am extremely happy i took that bet as my health has significantly increased - my budget has become ever so more tight - if you know what i mean.
> 
> I am very new to this "Forum" type environment and will try my best to be as active as possible.
> 
> Nice to meet all of the wonderful people on here.



Hi Muller88 and a big welcome to you! Isn't it amazing how life changes? From a bet to owing The Vape Hub - WOW! Fantastic! I've ordered from The Vape Hub online and I was happy with everything!


----------



## Hooked

@Stosta They Mini Vega is a great little device! I have two of them. One is still the "old" version and the other has the update software and Arcus tank. I haven't tried it yet though. If you do buy a Vega or Mini Vega, just get them to upload the new software at the kiosk - it takes only a minute or two.


----------



## Hooked

Welcome dr34m3rz, it's great to have someone from Mauritius on our forum! 

Perhaps you could let us all know what the current situation is over there regarding vaping laws? It would be much appreciated! Here's the link to the thread:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/#post-614114


----------



## dr34m3rz

Hooked said:


> Welcome dr34m3rz, it's great to have someone from Mauritius on our forum!
> 
> Perhaps you could let us all know what the current situation is over there regarding vaping laws? It would be much appreciated! Here's the link to the thread:
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/#post-614114



Thank you Hooked  

If I knew what the current situation is, I would gladly share with you  I am not aware of any vaping specific law, but it is a very grey area imho.

I found a fairly recent newspaper article in English for you: 
Sorry about that but forum does not allow to post links on my 2nd post  
Check the pic.


Quite vague really  

Now for some facts as of today:
1. Sale of eliquid and hardware is not allowed.
2. Yet you can find both here.
3. Quality is lacking - many counterfeit hardware, need to exercise caution, and high prices
4. Many poor quality eliquid, counterfeit also and high price.
However: 
1. Allowed to import eliquid for personal use - nicotine eliquids will need to have customs and government pharmacist clearance, which it usually does.
2. Allowed to import hardware for personal use - (I have done it and successfully gone through customs, but some people have reported having their gear confiscated(?))
3. Li-ion batteries are more hit and miss. Hardware with integrated batteries get through. Mods with removable batteries are better off shipped without.

Owning and using a vape is OK. I apply the same etiquette as with smoking. For example, I go to a designated smoking area to vape.

Finally, and this part is purely my opinion, travelers are allowed to bring in their vaping gear and eliquid for personal use. 
I also believe that the vaping community is growing, again, this is imho.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the recent joiners

@OverThinker 
@Lokidwarf 
And @dr34m3rz from Mauritius

Enjoy your stay and wishing you all the best for your vaping journeys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

Welcome everyone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## OverThinker

Stosta said:


> Glad to have you with us @OverThinker !
> 
> PS - Is the name a reflection of how long you took to think of one? Or just applies to you in general?



Thanks, @Stosta, and good question. It's a bit of both. I was struggling to come up with a username for a different account, and realised that I was over-thinking the choice, as I'm inclined to do, so I decided to simply embrace it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @dr34m3rz, and thank you for the intro to the vaping scene in Mauritius, hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## VanGoVapes

Hey All
This is Saadiq Daya from VanGo Vapes in Vancouver Canada (born in Nairobi, Kenya!). We will be coming out to beautiful South Africa in the next few months and would love to get to know the local vape fam better.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

Welcome to ecigssa @VanGoVapes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @VanGoVapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

VanGoVapes said:


> Hey All
> This is Saadiq Daya from VanGo Vapes in Vancouver Canada (born in Nairobi, Kenya!). We will be coming out to beautiful South Africa in the next few months and would love to get to know the local vape fam better.



Welcome to the forum @VanGoVapes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gimli

Hey All
Im from the East Rand and have been Vaping properly since December 2017.
I got a Smok AL85, with a VGOD Elite RDA clone, and Vandyvape Kylin RTA

Been making my own coils and am quite proud of the twisted coils ive been making. Just finished making a jig for making Clapton coils, still just working out a few kinks.

Been reading around the forum for a while, and decided now to make an account and try contribute.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Gimli

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyznad

Hi guys. 
Just introducing myself. 

I stopped smoking about 2 years ago when I got my Twisp Edge, moved on to the Aero X, Ion, Vega Mini, Vega, Nimbus AIO, Cirrus AIO. I recently purchased the Twisp Okta Mod with a Cumulus and Nimbus Tank. Yes I've only ever owned Twisp devices. Since then I've come down from the 18mg nicotine down to 3mg nicotine. 

I've now decided to go RDTA and need all the advice I can get.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Lyznad said:


> Hi guys.
> Just introducing myself.
> 
> I stopped smoking about 2 years ago when I got my Twisp Edge, moved on to the Aero X, Ion, Vega Mini, Vega, Nimbus AIO, Cirrus AIO. I recently purchased the Twisp Okta Mod with a Cumulus and Nimbus Tank. Yes I've only ever owned Twisp devices. Since then I've come down from the 18mg nicotine down to 3mg nicotine.
> 
> I've now decided to go RDTA and need all the advice I can get.


Welcome @Lyznad !

Interesting that you only ever owned Twisp. Did they just happen to work well for you?

I use the Okta with a Nimbus as my car mod, great flavour and good clouds without the hassle of trying to drip while I drive!


----------



## KarlDP

Hi and welcome to the forum @Lyznad. Well done on the 2 years stinkie free.. An believe me many many of us here started on Twisp devices. Me included. 

And you'll get great advice here. Lots of experienced peeps here that will be happy to assist you with advice. Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Gimli said:


> Hey All
> Im from the East Rand and have been Vaping properly since December 2017.
> I got a Smok AL85, with a VGOD Elite RDA clone, and Vandyvape Kylin RTA
> 
> Been making my own coils and am quite proud of the twisted coils ive been making. Just finished making a jig for making Clapton coils, still just working out a few kinks.
> 
> Been reading around the forum for a while, and decided now to make an account and try contribute.



Welcome to the forum @Gimli

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyznad

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Lyznad !
> 
> Interesting that you only ever owned Twisp. Did they just happen to work well for you?
> 
> I use the Okta with a Nimbus as my car mod, great flavour and good clouds without the hassle of trying to drip while I drive!


They worked so well for me that I actually work for Twisp as a Sales Consultant now. 

I use the Okta with the Nimbus as my weekend device. Use the Cumulus tank during the week, so afraid of that glass breaking when out on the streets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Lyznad said:


> Hi guys.
> Just introducing myself.
> 
> I stopped smoking about 2 years ago when I got my Twisp Edge, moved on to the Aero X, Ion, Vega Mini, Vega, Nimbus AIO, Cirrus AIO. I recently purchased the Twisp Okta Mod with a Cumulus and Nimbus Tank. Yes I've only ever owned Twisp devices. Since then I've come down from the 18mg nicotine down to 3mg nicotine.
> 
> I've now decided to go RDTA and need all the advice I can get.



Welcome to the forum @Lyznad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonnyKnocks

Lyznad said:


> Hi guys.
> Just introducing myself.
> 
> I stopped smoking about 2 years ago when I got my Twisp Edge, moved on to the Aero X, Ion, Vega Mini, Vega, Nimbus AIO, Cirrus AIO. I recently purchased the Twisp Okta Mod with a Cumulus and Nimbus Tank. Yes I've only ever owned Twisp devices. Since then I've come down from the 18mg nicotine down to 3mg nicotine.
> 
> I've now decided to go RDTA and need all the advice I can get.




Danzyllllllll Welcome.....guys this man introduced me kindly to the world of vaping...what a legend

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Lyznad

KarlDP said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum @Lyznad. Well done on the 2 years stinkie free.. An believe me many many of us here started on Twisp devices. Me included.
> 
> And you'll get great advice here. Lots of experienced peeps here that will be happy to assist you with advice. Enjoy your stay.


Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Welcome to the forum @Lyznad 

i'm sure you will really enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

A hearty welcome to all the new members

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gandalf Vapes

Greetings all. 

First of all, let me express my great pleasure of being allowed to join this forum. It is such a privilege for me to finally find a South African forum.

I have been vaping for about 2 and a half years now. I bought my first little kit at a general store selling those cheap little E-Cigarette things and juices. It came in a little box and they had no idea how it worked. I had to go home and try to read this microscopic little manual to assemble it, fill it and use it. After about 6 months the coil died, and I ended up having to buy another one. I was still smoking very heavily. I only used to vape on the sneak in aircraft or busses. I travel a lot.

About a year ago, a new guy joined the company I work for and during lunch time he pulled out this monster thing and started vaping it. Once we had got to know each other, I asked him where he got the monster. He was quite happy to introduce a few vape shops around Pretoria that I could visit.

I went to the vape shop that he said was his favorite. The first time I went there, I walked right past it. All I could see through the windows was a grey mist. Once I realized that I had passed it I turned around and did a back track and on the windows of the misty shop was a poster saying "Stop smoking, Start vaping.

They were absolutely fantastic. A very nice lady helped me and I said, “I am looking for an E-Cigarette for dummies”. She asked if I had a budget and I said no, and low and behold she came out with 2 little boxes.Once contained the atomizer and the other had the mod in it, She showed me how to break the atomizer down, prime the wick and reinstall the coil. Then she showed me how to insert the batteries and said a lot about battery safety. I was amazed. She knew what she was talking about and she was very professional.

Now it was time to choose an E-Juice. Nooo, they don’t open bottles of E-Juice for you. They have a little rack that has a vast amount of pee-filled atomizers that one can screw onto their mod and test it free of charge, If you don’t have a mod to test it on, they will lend you a mod.

Now, I am the proud of several mods and RTA;s. I have completely kicked cigarettes and I want to start making my own E-Juices, and that is why I am here now.

I hope that you enjoyed my little story. Please forgive me for being so long winded.

Best regards to you all.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Gandalf Vapes , this is the place to be. We all start out as dummies, and end up sharing knowledge before long. The best part is that everyone is so willing to share, and this is what makes our community so special.

There is a well stocked thread on diy, as well as a introductory guidelines on diy by one of the diy mixers, good reading if you want to start. 

Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Gandalf Vapes 
Congrats on the vaping, wishing you all the best for your journey
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Amir

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> First of all, let me express my great pleasure of being allowed to join this forum. It is such a privilege for me to finally find a South African forum.
> 
> I have been vaping for about 2 and a half years now. I bought my first little kit at a general store selling those cheap little E-Cigarette things and juices. It came in a little box and they had no idea how it worked. I had to go home and try to read this microscopic little manual to assemble it, fill it and use it. After about 6 months the coil died, and I ended up having to buy another one. I was still smoking very heavily. I only used to vape on the sneak in aircraft or busses. I travel a lot.
> 
> About a year ago, a new guy joined the company I work for and during lunch time he pulled out this monster thing and started vaping it. Once we had got to know each other, I asked him where he got the monster. He was quite happy to introduce a few vape shops around Pretoria that I could visit.
> 
> I went to the vape shop that he said was his favorite. The first time I went there, I walked right past it. All I could see through the windows was a grey mist. Once I realized that I had passed it I turned around and did a back track and on the windows of the misty shop was a poster saying "Stop smoking, Start vaping.
> 
> They were absolutely fantastic. A very nice lady helped me and I said, “I am looking for an E-Cigarette for dummies”. She asked if I had a budget and I said no, and low and behold she came out with 2 little boxes.Once contained the atomizer and the other had the mod in it, She showed me how to break the atomizer down, prime the wick and reinstall the coil. Then she showed me how to insert the batteries and said a lot about battery safety. I was amazed. She knew what she was talking about and she was very professional.
> 
> Now it was time to choose an E-Juice. Nooo, they don’t open bottles of E-Juice for you. They have a little rack that has a vast amount of pee-filled atomizers that one can screw onto their mod and test it free of charge, If you don’t have a mod to test it on, they will lend you a mod.
> 
> Now, I am the proud of several mods and RTA;s. I have completely kicked cigarettes and I want to start making my own E-Juices, and that is why I am here now.
> 
> I hope that you enjoyed my little story. Please forgive me for being so long winded.
> 
> Best regards to you all.



Welcome to the forum @Gandalf Vapes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> First of all, let me express my great pleasure of being allowed to join this forum. It is such a privilege for me to finally find a South African forum.
> 
> I have been vaping for about 2 and a half years now. I bought my first little kit at a general store selling those cheap little E-Cigarette things and juices. It came in a little box and they had no idea how it worked. I had to go home and try to read this microscopic little manual to assemble it, fill it and use it. After about 6 months the coil died, and I ended up having to buy another one. I was still smoking very heavily. I only used to vape on the sneak in aircraft or busses. I travel a lot.
> 
> About a year ago, a new guy joined the company I work for and during lunch time he pulled out this monster thing and started vaping it. Once we had got to know each other, I asked him where he got the monster. He was quite happy to introduce a few vape shops around Pretoria that I could visit.
> 
> I went to the vape shop that he said was his favorite. The first time I went there, I walked right past it. All I could see through the windows was a grey mist. Once I realized that I had passed it I turned around and did a back track and on the windows of the misty shop was a poster saying "Stop smoking, Start vaping.
> 
> They were absolutely fantastic. A very nice lady helped me and I said, “I am looking for an E-Cigarette for dummies”. She asked if I had a budget and I said no, and low and behold she came out with 2 little boxes.Once contained the atomizer and the other had the mod in it, She showed me how to break the atomizer down, prime the wick and reinstall the coil. Then she showed me how to insert the batteries and said a lot about battery safety. I was amazed. She knew what she was talking about and she was very professional.
> 
> Now it was time to choose an E-Juice. Nooo, they don’t open bottles of E-Juice for you. They have a little rack that has a vast amount of pee-filled atomizers that one can screw onto their mod and test it free of charge, If you don’t have a mod to test it on, they will lend you a mod.
> 
> Now, I am the proud of several mods and RTA;s. I have completely kicked cigarettes and I want to start making my own E-Juices, and that is why I am here now.
> 
> I hope that you enjoyed my little story. Please forgive me for being so long winded.
> 
> Best regards to you all.


Welcome to the forum @Gandalf Vapes 

Wish you all the best!


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Gandalf Vapes. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Gandalf Vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @Gimli, @Lyznad and @Gandalf Vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Warm welcome to all the new forum members!! Enjoy your stay here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

Hey everyone my name is Damean Demonkiller vapes i am a pretty avid DIY e juice mixer and coil builder! I have been vaping on and off for many years but only managed a full switch 5 months ago but haven't touched a cig since. I have 5 mods 2 unregulated and 3 regulated (mostly use my voopoo drag and Geekvape starry night or Geekvape mech pro also probably close to 20 rda/rdta/rta but only have a few i enjoy. I am also a reviewer on youtube and have DIY recipes there for everyone to try (Demonkiller Vapes). I am more than happy to help anyone who needs it also open to suggestions!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

dr34m3rz said:


> Thank you Hooked
> 
> If I knew what the current situation is, I would gladly share with you  I am not aware of any vaping specific law, but it is a very grey area imho.
> 
> I found a fairly recent newspaper article in English for you:
> Sorry about that but forum does not allow to post links on my 2nd post
> Check the pic.
> View attachment 131108
> 
> Quite vague really
> 
> Now for some facts as of today:
> 1. Sale of eliquid and hardware is not allowed.
> 2. Yet you can find both here.
> 3. Quality is lacking - many counterfeit hardware, need to exercise caution, and high prices
> 4. Many poor quality eliquid, counterfeit also and high price.
> However:
> 1. Allowed to import eliquid for personal use - nicotine eliquids will need to have customs and government pharmacist clearance, which it usually does.
> 2. Allowed to import hardware for personal use - (I have done it and successfully gone through customs, but some people have reported having their gear confiscated(?))
> 3. Li-ion batteries are more hit and miss. Hardware with integrated batteries get through. Mods with removable batteries are better off shipped without.
> 
> Owning and using a vape is OK. I apply the same etiquette as with smoking. For example, I go to a designated smoking area to vape.
> 
> Finally, and this part is purely my opinion, travelers are allowed to bring in their vaping gear and eliquid for personal use.
> I also believe that the vaping community is growing, again, this is imho.
> 
> Hope this helps



Indeed it does. Thank you so much for taking the time and trouble to supply the forum with this info, dr34m3rz. Much appreciated!


----------



## Hooked

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> First of all, let me express my great pleasure of being allowed to join this forum. It is such a privilege for me to finally find a South African forum.
> 
> I have been vaping for about 2 and a half years now. I bought my first little kit at a general store selling those cheap little E-Cigarette things and juices. It came in a little box and they had no idea how it worked. I had to go home and try to read this microscopic little manual to assemble it, fill it and use it. After about 6 months the coil died, and I ended up having to buy another one. I was still smoking very heavily. I only used to vape on the sneak in aircraft or busses. I travel a lot.
> 
> About a year ago, a new guy joined the company I work for and during lunch time he pulled out this monster thing and started vaping it. Once we had got to know each other, I asked him where he got the monster. He was quite happy to introduce a few vape shops around Pretoria that I could visit.
> 
> I went to the vape shop that he said was his favorite. The first time I went there, I walked right past it. All I could see through the windows was a grey mist. Once I realized that I had passed it I turned around and did a back track and on the windows of the misty shop was a poster saying "Stop smoking, Start vaping.
> 
> They were absolutely fantastic. A very nice lady helped me and I said, “I am looking for an E-Cigarette for dummies”. She asked if I had a budget and I said no, and low and behold she came out with 2 little boxes.Once contained the atomizer and the other had the mod in it, She showed me how to break the atomizer down, prime the wick and reinstall the coil. Then she showed me how to insert the batteries and said a lot about battery safety. I was amazed. She knew what she was talking about and she was very professional.
> 
> Now it was time to choose an E-Juice. Nooo, they don’t open bottles of E-Juice for you. They have a little rack that has a vast amount of pee-filled atomizers that one can screw onto their mod and test it free of charge, If you don’t have a mod to test it on, they will lend you a mod.
> 
> Now, I am the proud of several mods and RTA;s. I have completely kicked cigarettes and I want to start making my own E-Juices, and that is why I am here now.
> 
> I hope that you enjoyed my little story. Please forgive me for being so long winded.
> 
> Best regards to you all.



I enjoyed your story very much @Gandalf Vapes! I hope you didn't try any of those "pee-filled atomizers"


----------



## Hooked

Welcome to the vape family @Gimli, @Lyznad and @Gandalf Vapes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

DemonKiller Vapes said:


> Hey everyone my name is Damean Demonkiller vapes i am a pretty avid DIY e juice mixer and coil builder! I have been vaping on and off for many years but only managed a full switch 5 months ago but haven't touched a cig since. I have 5 mods 2 unregulated and 3 regulated (mostly use my voopoo drag and Geekvape starry night or Geekvape mech pro also probably close to 20 rda/rdta/rta but only have a few i enjoy. I am also a reviewer on youtube and have DIY recipes there for everyone to try (Demonkiller Vapes). I am more than happy to help anyone who needs it also open to suggestions!



Welcome to the forum @DemonKiller Vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

DemonKiller Vapes said:


> Hey everyone my name is Damean Demonkiller vapes i am a pretty avid DIY e juice mixer and coil builder! I have been vaping on and off for many years but only managed a full switch 5 months ago but haven't touched a cig since. I have 5 mods 2 unregulated and 3 regulated (mostly use my voopoo drag and Geekvape starry night or Geekvape mech pro also probably close to 20 rda/rdta/rta but only have a few i enjoy. I am also a reviewer on youtube and have DIY recipes there for everyone to try (Demonkiller Vapes). I am more than happy to help anyone who needs it also open to suggestions!


Welcome @DemonKiller Vapes !

Feel free to share some of your review stuff over in this sub-forum...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/reviewers/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to the best place for vapers @DemonKiller Vapes , looking forward to your contributions to the diy section as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashraf Kahan

Hi All. Ashraf from Durban.

Been off cigarettes and vaping for 1 year 2 months now. had 1 cigarette in that time to see what it tastes like(was awful). Started off with a Smok Stick V8, then had a MKL200 with an iJoy Combo RDTA, now using a Modefined Lyra with an Aqua Reboot RTA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival

Hi! @Ashraf Kahan 

Welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Ashraf Kahan said:


> Hi All. Ashraf from Durban.
> 
> Been off cigarettes and vaping for 1 year 2 months now. had 1 cigarette in that time to see what it tastes like(was awful). Started off with a Smok Stick V8, then had a MKL200 with an iJoy Combo RDTA, now using a Modefined Lyra with an Aqua Reboot RTA



Welcome to the forum @Ashraf Kahan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome to the best place for vapers @DemonKiller Vapes , looking forward to your contributions to the diy section as well


I'm Extremely interested in adding to the DIY section i add new vids on youtube 3 times a week but cant seem to find where could anyone help with some directions?


----------



## Room Fogger

@DemonKiller Vapes , here is two links to the diy section and the recipy section. Hope to see some contributions soon.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/

Everyone on the site is geared to work together and share.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DemonKiller Vapes

Room Fogger said:


> @DemonKiller Vapes , here is two links to the diy section and the recipy section. Hope to see some contributions soon.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/
> 
> Everyone on the site is geared to work together and share.


Thanks a lot that's exactly what i needed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @DemonKiller Vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

And welcome aboard @Ashraf Kahan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tim_meh87

Hi guys, I'm Tim from Cape town, just started vaping.... Bought a twisp vega mini last week, great stuff, smoking a cigarette in the mornings still but otherwise I'm not doing to badly. The coughs have started, been smoking since I was 13,im 30 now. Great to be here. 

Running a Vega Mini, arcus tank and just found this juice called peanut butter conspiracy, it's amazing! 

MTL does it okay for me but I think DL would be better suited, any suggestions on sub ohm tanks I can put on the Vega mini battery? Suggestions would be great. Not interested in DIY or anything, but I needed to stop smoking now. It was really effecting my health.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Tim_meh87 said:


> Hi guys, I'm Tim from Cape town, just started vaping.... Bought a twisp vega mini last week, great stuff, smoking a cigarette in the mornings still but otherwise I'm not doing to badly. The coughs have started, been smoking since I was 13,im 30 now. Great to be here.
> 
> Running a Vega Mini, arcus tank and just found this juice called peanut butter conspiracy, it's amazing!
> 
> MTL does it okay for me but I think DL would be better suited, any suggestions on sub ohm tanks I can put on the Vega mini battery? Suggestions would be great. Not interested in DIY or anything, but I needed to stop smoking now. It was really effecting my health.



Welcome to the forum @Tim_meh87 and congrats on the vaping
You doing a great thing to start quitting the stinkies

I dont really know what tank to advise you on because there are so many right now - but others will probably advise you soon 

All the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tim_meh87

T


Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Tim_meh87 and congrats on the vaping
> You doing a great thing to start quitting the stinkies
> 
> I dont really know what tank to advise you on because there are so many right now - but others will probably advise you soon
> 
> All the best


Thanks. Just lookin g for something that I can suck on and make some clouds, get my fix that's compatible with the device. Reading up on things it seems twisp is a purely South African product. Which is great, I love supporting local.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr34m3rz

thank you @Alex !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Tim_meh87 said:


> Hi guys, I'm Tim from Cape town, just started vaping.... Bought a twisp vega mini last week, great stuff, smoking a cigarette in the mor
> Wnings still but otherwise I'm not doing to badly. The coughs have started, been smoking since I was 13,im 30 now. Great to be here.
> 
> Running a Vega Mini, arcus tank and just found this juice called peanut butter conspiracy, it's amazing!
> 
> MTL does it okay for me but I think DL would be better suited, any suggestions on sub ohm tanks I can put on the Vega mini battery? Suggestions would be great. Not interested in DIY or anything, but I needed to stop smoking now. It was really effecting my health.



Welcome to the forum and to the vaping community @Tim_meh87! Great to have you with us! 
I've also got the Mini Vega. I have the "old" one (not with the Arcus tank) and a new one, with the Arcus tank, which I'm ashamed to say I haven't tried yet. Can't advise you about other tanks though as I don't know enough about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Tim_meh87 said:


> Hi guys, I'm Tim from Cape town, just started vaping.... Bought a twisp vega mini last week, great stuff, smoking a cigarette in the mornings still but otherwise I'm not doing to badly. The coughs have started, been smoking since I was 13,im 30 now. Great to be here.
> 
> Running a Vega Mini, arcus tank and just found this juice called peanut butter conspiracy, it's amazing!
> 
> MTL does it okay for me but I think DL would be better suited, any suggestions on sub ohm tanks I can put on the Vega mini battery? Suggestions would be great. Not interested in DIY or anything, but I needed to stop smoking now. It was really effecting my health.


Welcome to the forum @Tim_meh87 ! 

If you want to stick to Twisp then try out their Cumulus or Nimbus tanks, they are really decent. Problem is running low coils required for some DL vaping is going to drain the battery on a mini vega quite fast. So essentially the good news is that you can get a tank to suit your needs, and the better news is you're going to be buying another mod relatively soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Amir

Tim_meh87 said:


> Hi guys, I'm Tim from Cape town, just started vaping.... Bought a twisp vega mini last week, great stuff, smoking a cigarette in the mornings still but otherwise I'm not doing to badly. The coughs have started, been smoking since I was 13,im 30 now. Great to be here.
> 
> Running a Vega Mini, arcus tank and just found this juice called peanut butter conspiracy, it's amazing!
> 
> MTL does it okay for me but I think DL would be better suited, any suggestions on sub ohm tanks I can put on the Vega mini battery? Suggestions would be great. Not interested in DIY or anything, but I needed to stop smoking now. It was really effecting my health.



Welcome to the forum @Tim_meh87


----------



## Fornax

Greetings all eciggsa'ers! I'm Johan from Pretoria and I have been vaping for about a month now. I quit smoking about 3 years ago but sort of replaced it with the hookah shortly afterwards. At first it was weekends only chilling with the mrs, but it has evolved to an daily event  Got my first mod/rta combo from an online store and have been satisfied with the quality of vape even if the mod weighs a ton! Probably should have done more research. The gogga bit me so two weeks I also got a squonking mech and I have to admit I am leaning more towards squonking but it's probably due to the mech just being more convenient to lug around! Hoping to invest in more gear soon as I get the vape budget running again!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Fornax said:


> Greetings all eciggsa'ers! I'm Johan from Pretoria and I have been vaping for about a month now. I quit smoking about 3 years ago but sort of replaced it with the hookah shortly afterwards. At first it was weekends only chilling with the mrs, but it has evolved to an daily event  Got my first mod/rta combo from an online store and have been satisfied with the quality of vape even if the mod weighs a ton! Probably should have done more research. The gogga bit me so two weeks I also got a squonking mech and I have to admit I am leaning more towards squonking but it's probably due to the mech just being more convenient to lug around! Hoping to invest in more gear soon as I get the vape budget running again!



Welcome to the forum @Fornax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaaikie

Hi all, my name is Adriaan from Centurion. Started vaping a few months ago, between smoking cigarettes and gave up the cigarettes completely a week now. Started out with a Twisp Aero and currently smoking a Smok AL85 and Smok Pen 22. Want to try out a RTA tank for flavour but have not decided on one yet. The juice i'm smoking at the moment is Pool Side by Brand Name and Hawaiian POG by Naked, but I find the Hawaiian POG to sweet for me. Have done some tobacco flavours, but I want to get off it. Anyway I'm sure I'll find some great answers here. Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Vaaikie said:


> Hi all, my name is Adriaan from Centurion. Started vaping a few months ago, between smoking cigarettes and gave up the cigarettes completely a week now. Started out with a Twisp Aero and currently smoking a Smok AL85 and Smok Pen 22. Want to try out a RTA tank for flavour but have not decided on one yet. The juice i'm smoking at the moment is Pool Side by Brand Name and Hawaiian POG by Naked, but I find the Hawaiian POG to sweet for me. Have done some tobacco flavours, but I want to get off it. Anyway I'm sure I'll find some great answers here. Cheers


Welcome to the forum @Vaaikie. There are plenty knowledgeable people and posts here, sure you will find the answers you seek.

Congratulations on getting rid of the stinkies, the first week is the hardest and you made it!

Please delve in, post questions and share your journey with us.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Hi @Vaaikie ! Welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wayne Ramsden

hi all my name is wayne cape town based ..New to the world of vaping .My mod is a voopoo alpha one and changed from smok tv baby beast head to vgod elite rdta head with twin fused claptons .Youtube helped .Heavy smoker 2 packs a day still smoking occ now but 5 cigs a day instead of 40 ..im feeling better .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

Welcome to @Fornax @Vaaikie @Wayne Ramsden!

Great to have you with us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Fornax , @Vaaikie and @Wayne Ramsden 

Congrats on the vaping and wishing you all the best for your vaping journeys
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along
We are lucky to have lots of experienced and helpful vapers here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome aboard @Fornax @Vaaikie @Wayne Ramsden

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Vaaikie said:


> Hi all, my name is Adriaan from Centurion. Started vaping a few months ago, between smoking cigarettes and gave up the cigarettes completely a week now. Started out with a Twisp Aero and currently smoking a Smok AL85 and Smok Pen 22. Want to try out a RTA tank for flavour but have not decided on one yet. The juice i'm smoking at the moment is Pool Side by Brand Name and Hawaiian POG by Naked, but I find the Hawaiian POG to sweet for me. Have done some tobacco flavours, but I want to get off it. Anyway I'm sure I'll find some great answers here. Cheers



Welcome to the forum @Vaaikie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Wayne Ramsden said:


> hi all my name is wayne cape town based ..New to the world of vaping .My mod is a voopoo alpha one and changed from smok tv baby beast head to vgod elite rdta head with twin fused claptons .Youtube helped .Heavy smoker 2 packs a day still smoking occ now but 5 cigs a day instead of 40 ..im feeling better .



Welcome to the forum @Wayne Ramsden


----------



## AndyC

Hi everybody.
I was smoking for 20+ years and the cigarettes started to really irritate me.I've been vaping since 15 March 2017 and am proud to say that I will never go back to stinkies!
It was not always easy in the beginning, but I hung in there. In this last year of vaping I influenced quite a lot of people and I am proud to say that two of them are completely done with stinkies as well! I started using 12 mg nic ejuice, but I am down to 6 mg nic ejuice already. I love my mods and love rda's and rta's- so yes, you can say I am quite handy in building coils and wicking!
I also make my own ejuice and I supply a few locals with ejuice as well, so I suppose I don't suck an making ejuice.
My favorite flavors are fruity flavors with creamy tones.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

AndyC said:


> Hi everybody.
> I was smoking for 20+ years and the cigarettes started to really irritate me.I've been vaping since 15 March 2017 and am proud to say that I will never go back to stinkies!
> It was not always easy in the beginning, but I hung in there. In this last year of vaping I influenced quite a lot of people and I am proud to say that two of them are completely done with stinkies as well! I started using 12 mg nic ejuice, but I am down to 6 mg nic ejuice already. I love my mods and love rda's and rta's- so yes, you can say I am quite handy in building coils and wicking!
> I also make my own ejuice and I supply a few locals with ejuice as well, so I suppose I don't suck an making ejuice.
> My favorite flavors are fruity flavors with creamy tones.



Welcome to the forum @AndyC


----------



## Carnival

Welcome!! @AndyC


----------



## jfeller2112

Hi guys. My name's John and I'm from CT. I am currently trying to get off cigarettes so I have began vaping! (Did it briefly about two years ago) I have given in once or twice but I am still makig a lot of progress! This is my setup 






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Zebeebee

jfeller2112 said:


> Hi guys. My name's John and I'm from CT. I am currently trying to get off cigarettes so I have began vaping! (Did it briefly about two years ago) I have given in once or twice but I am still makig a lot of progress! This is my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi there

Welcome to the forums buddy and congratulations on making the switch. I guarantee you will enjoy your stay here. I love the mod. 

Happy Clouds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

jfeller2112 said:


> Hi guys. My name's John and I'm from CT. I am currently trying to get off cigarettes so I have began vaping! (Did it briefly about two years ago) I have given in once or twice but I am still makig a lot of progress! This is my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @jfeller2112


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

AndyC said:


> Hi everybody.
> I was smoking for 20+ years and the cigarettes started to really irritate me.I've been vaping since 15 March 2017 and am proud to say that I will never go back to stinkies!
> It was not always easy in the beginning, but I hung in there. In this last year of vaping I influenced quite a lot of people and I am proud to say that two of them are completely done with stinkies as well! I started using 12 mg nic ejuice, but I am down to 6 mg nic ejuice already. I love my mods and love rda's and rta's- so yes, you can say I am quite handy in building coils and wicking!
> I also make my own ejuice and I supply a few locals with ejuice as well, so I suppose I don't suck an making ejuice.
> My favorite flavors are fruity flavors with creamy tones.



Welcome to the forum @AndyC !

Congrats on quitting a 20 year habit, that is not easy to do!

Fruity flavours with creamy undertones? You should try LIT AF "The Bae", a creamy mango custard!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

jfeller2112 said:


> Hi guys. My name's John and I'm from CT. I am currently trying to get off cigarettes so I have began vaping! (Did it briefly about two years ago) I have given in once or twice but I am still makig a lot of progress! This is my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Welcome John!

Wow that is a cool mod! What is it?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @AndyC and @jfeller2112 
Congrats on the vaping
Wishing you guys all the best with your vaping journey!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jfeller2112

Stosta said:


> Welcome John!
> 
> Wow that is a cool mod! What is it?!


A fuchai glo 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

jfeller2112 said:


> A fuchai glo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This would definitely solve my "should I turn the light on and risk waking up the house, or should I rather drip juice all over my mod" problem!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Welcome new people and well done for being a stinky quitter!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nabeel Jogee

Hi Guys
I am Nabeel, been vaping for about a year now. cut down on smoking cigarettes to about 1 a day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Carnival

Hi there! Welcome to the forum and WELL DONE on cutting down to 1 stinkie a day! @Nabeel Jogee


----------



## GMJR

Good day all
My name is Gerrit and me and my family has started Vaping 1 month ago (was smoker for 28 years). Love vaping.
Vaping with smok procolor and smoak cylon and geeg vape zeus rta. Am trying to DIY e-juice because zeus are realy thirsty bugger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Nabeel Jogee said:


> Hi Guys
> I am Nabeel, been vaping for about a year now. cut down on smoking cigarettes to about 1 a day.



Slms and welcome to the forum @Nabeel Jogee


----------



## Amir

GMJR said:


> Good day all
> My name is Gerrit and me and my family has started Vaping 1 month ago (was smoker for 28 years). Love vaping.
> Vaping with smok procolor and smoak cylon and geeg vape zeus rta. Am trying to DIY e-juice because zeus are realy thirsty bugger.



Welcome to the forum @GMJR


----------



## Carnival

GMJR said:


> Good day all
> My name is Gerrit and me and my family has started Vaping 1 month ago (was smoker for 28 years). Love vaping.
> Vaping with smok procolor and smoak cylon and geeg vape zeus rta. Am trying to DIY e-juice because zeus are realy thirsty bugger.



Hi @GMJR welcome to the forum!


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @GMJR 
Congrats on the vaping, you are doing a great thing!
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along, we are lucky to have many helpful experienced vapers here!


----------



## Befokski

Hi All,

My name is Ivan, I quit smoking about 2 months ago, after smoking for almost 9 years.

I discovered this forum a couple of days ago while I was looking for shops other than my usual spots.

I've been vaping since late 2013, so I'm not exactly new to vaping, saying that I am no expert either.

Daily @ Work: Kangertech KBox 200 (Modded internals, Re-painted) with a Smok TFV12 Prince / Wotofo Bravo
Daily @ Home: Dual 18650 Mech mod (self built) with a Dead Rabbit Dripper / Wotofo Bravo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Welcome to the forums, @Befokski !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Befokski said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Ivan, I quit smoking about 2 months ago, after smoking for almost 9 years.
> 
> I discovered this forum a couple of days ago while I was looking for shops other than my usual spots.
> 
> I've been vaping since late 2013, so I'm not exactly new to vaping, saying that I am no expert either.
> 
> Daily @ Work: Kangertech KBox 200 (Modded internals, Re-painted) with a Smok TFV12 Prince / Wotofo Bravo
> Daily @ Home: Dual 18650 Mech mod (self built) with a Dead Rabbit Dripper / Wotofo Bravo


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinking habit - an awesome achievement, as is building your own mod. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Befokski said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Ivan, I quit smoking about 2 months ago, after smoking for almost 9 years.
> 
> I discovered this forum a couple of days ago while I was looking for shops other than my usual spots.
> 
> I've been vaping since late 2013, so I'm not exactly new to vaping, saying that I am no expert either.
> 
> Daily @ Work: Kangertech KBox 200 (Modded internals, Re-painted) with a Smok TFV12 Prince / Wotofo Bravo
> Daily @ Home: Dual 18650 Mech mod (self built) with a Dead Rabbit Dripper / Wotofo Bravo



Welcome to the forum @Befokski


----------



## GMJR

Welcome Ivan
Enjoy the vaping


----------



## Jakes147

Hi,

I'm Jakes, I smoked for about 15 years and stopped about 3 years ago. I started smoking cigars last year and decided to switch to vaping rather than relapse on the cigarettes. So after spending copious amount of time on here I got a revenger X with a Zeus rta about 3 months ago. I've had a couple of dry hits wicking the Zeus in the beginning but it seems it's no longer trying to kill me.
Also been trying my hand at DIY and already have about 60 concentrates. Thanks for all the help everyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz

Jakes147 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Jakes, I smoked for about 15 years and stopped about 3 years ago. I started smoking cigars last year and decided to switch to vaping rather than relapse on the cigarettes. So after spending copious amount of time on here I got a revenger X with a Zeus rta about 3 months ago. I've had a couple of dry hits wicking the Zeus in the beginning but it seems it's no longer trying to kill me.
> Also been trying my hand at DIY and already have about 60 concentrates. Thanks for all the help everyone.


Welcome @Jakes147 sounds like youre doing good on the quitting and 60 concentrates for trying your hand! im sure you have some recipes you want to share with us by now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

A warm welcome to all the new quitters that have joined our quitters club. Prepare yourselves for a journey of note, and enjoy the trip you have started. This is a place filled with wonderful helpful people, from assistance with rewicking a Zeus, or diying because of a thirsty tank(read Zeus)

Ask the questions and I will guarantee that you will get the answer from some very knowledgeable individuals. 

Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakes147

Dietz said:


> Welcome @Jakes147 sounds like youre doing good on the quitting and 60 concentrates for trying your hand! im sure you have some recipes you want to share with us by now?


The only recipes I've tried is muffin man(great), sucker punch(awesome) and five paws gambit(tasted like medicine).

The rest have mostly been single flavours. We have a 8 month old baby in the house,working full time and studying part time. So not really getting time to the time needed to mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dietz

Jakes147 said:


> The only recipes I've tried is muffin man(great), sucker punch(awesome) and five paws gambit(tasted like medicine).
> 
> The rest have mostly been single flavours. We have a 8 month old baby in the house,working full time and studying part time. So not really getting time to the time needed to mix.


Suckerpunch was one of my All Day Vapes! I think I vaped liters of that stuff 
Can relate with the kiddo too, Mines 4 now, if you do it right you will raise a little one to do all your mixing for you pretty soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir

Jakes147 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Jakes, I smoked for about 15 years and stopped about 3 years ago. I started smoking cigars last year and decided to switch to vaping rather than relapse on the cigarettes. So after spending copious amount of time on here I got a revenger X with a Zeus rta about 3 months ago. I've had a couple of dry hits wicking the Zeus in the beginning but it seems it's no longer trying to kill me.
> Also been trying my hand at DIY and already have about 60 concentrates. Thanks for all the help everyone.



Welcome to the forum @Jakes147


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Befokski and @Jakes147 
All the best for your vaping journeys
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SA786

Hi All,

My name is Shuaib, I quit smoking cigs about about 6yrs ago, and started vaping about 6months ago. I discovered this forum a few days ago and there's so much good info on here 

Currently I'm using a Asmodus Minikin with a iJoy Combo RTDA. Love da Nasty Juice, it's just a coil killer!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

SA786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Shuaib, I quit smoking cigs about about 6yrs ago, and started vaping about 6months ago. I discovered this forum a few days ago and there's so much good info on here
> 
> Currently I'm using a Asmodus Minikin with a iJoy Combo RTDA. Love da Nasty Juice, it's just a coil killer!


Welcome to the forum @SA786 , it’s a great way to improve your vaping journey, and the information shared is unbelievable. Hope you are going to enjoy your stay with us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

SA786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Shuaib, I quit smoking cigs about about 6yrs ago, and started vaping about 6months ago. I discovered this forum a few days ago and there's so much good info on here
> 
> Currently I'm using a Asmodus Minikin with a iJoy Combo RTDA. Love da Nasty Juice, it's just a coil killer!



Slms and welcome to the forum @SA786

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMJR

Welcome
Its a great place to learn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ACRECCE

Hi Everyone

New to vaping, Started in April. Been a smoker since "Forever" and now free of analogs since April.
Using a Smok Pro Colour with Geekvape Amit & Cylon Smoant with Geekvape Zeus
Starting DIY liquid.....Still some trial and Error there

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## GMJR

Good luck With the DIY lots of fun
like you mod


----------



## KarlDP

@SA786 and @ACRECCE 

A very warm welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy your time here..


----------



## Alex

@SA786 and @ACRECCE

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

ACRECCE said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> New to vaping, Started in April. Been a smoker since "Forever" and now free of analogs since April.
> Using a Smok Pro Colour with Geekvape Amit & Cylon Smoant with Geekvape Zeus
> Starting DIY liquid.....Still some trial and Error there



Welcome to the forum @ACRECCE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi @ACRECCE . Welcome to the forum. Congratulations on giving up the stinkies.

Since you are starting to DIY your own juices I would suggest that you take a look at the following link. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/


It was written by one of our juice fundis, @RichJB , and is really useful.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @SA786 and @ACRECCE 
Congrats on the vaping and enjoy your journey
Feel free to ask questions as you go along, we are lucky to have many experienced and helpful vapers here
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @ACRECCE , hope you will enjoy your stay. 

The DIY threads is filled with many recipies that makes your mouth water and advice from our DIY masters is free, just ask. It is a very rewarding place in my opinion for any vaper, even if you just mix published recipies, but the hole can be very deep. 
Wishing you many happy clouds!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima

Hi

My name is Rolf and I am from Centurion.

I quit smoking 12 years ago but have been an avid hookah smoker for the last 18 months or so but lately it has made me feel unwell.
I started vaping last week. I am currently using a handed down Eleaf iStick TC40W with an iJust2 tank.

Started with some Custard and Raspberry juice but got some Pool Side yesterday that I am loving so far.

Hoping to get a more serious Mod and RTA shortly. 

I am a serious DIYer so will probably try my hand at making my own juice and building my own coils in the near future.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Vilaishima. Glad you off the hookah and joined the vape side.. And you will be happy to know that here is a huge DIY section that is very active with members always willing to help and share their knowledge and ideas. Also some of SA's finest coil guru's are on this forum as well. You'll be right at home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

Vilaishima said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Rolf and I am from Centurion.
> 
> I quit smoking 12 years ago but have been an avid hookah smoker for the last 18 months or so but lately it has made me feel unwell.
> I started vaping last week. I am currently using a handed down Eleaf iStick TC40W with an iJust2 tank.
> 
> Started with some Custard and Raspberry juice but got some Pool Side yesterday that I am loving so far.
> 
> Hoping to get a more serious Mod and RTA shortly.
> 
> I am a serious DIYer so will probably try my hand at making my own juice and building my own coils in the near future.



Welcome to the forum!! @Vilaishima 

Take your time reading through the various sections that interest you, there's a LOT of great information on this forum.  Enjoy and happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Vilaishima said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Rolf and I am from Centurion.
> 
> I quit smoking 12 years ago but have been an avid hookah smoker for the last 18 months or so but lately it has made me feel unwell.
> I started vaping last week. I am currently using a handed down Eleaf iStick TC40W with an iJust2 tank.
> 
> Started with some Custard and Raspberry juice but got some Pool Side yesterday that I am loving so far.
> 
> Hoping to get a more serious Mod and RTA shortly.
> 
> I am a serious DIYer so will probably try my hand at making my own juice and building my own coils in the near future.



Welcome to the forum @Vilaishima

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Vilaishima said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Rolf and I am from Centurion.
> 
> I quit smoking 12 years ago but have been an avid hookah smoker for the last 18 months or so but lately it has made me feel unwell.
> I started vaping last week. I am currently using a handed down Eleaf iStick TC40W with an iJust2 tank.
> 
> Started with some Custard and Raspberry juice but got some Pool Side yesterday that I am loving so far.
> 
> Hoping to get a more serious Mod and RTA shortly.
> 
> I am a serious DIYer so will probably try my hand at making my own juice and building my own coils in the near future.


Welcome @Vilaishima !

Look forward to being part of this awesome journey with you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMJR

Welcome

This is a great forum with a lot of great people to help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Being a ''good'' boy since Jan 02 ,2018 and counting ...I finished my last Winston the morning and that was it . 
What I love about vaping ? my car and clothes don't smell like a low key bar and I can mix my own flavours and taste.
What scared me most was '' what if I want a cig with a beer ?'' well temptation resisted and vaping won !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Vilaishima !
> 
> Look forward to being part of this awesome journey with you!


Good luck, welcome and have fun !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

ARYANTO said:


> Being a ''good'' boy since Jan 02 ,2018 and counting ...I finished my last Winston the morning and that was it .
> What I love about vaping ? my car and clothes don't smell like a low key bar and I can mix my own flavours and taste.
> What scared me most was '' what if I want a cig with a beer ?'' well temptation resisted and vaping won !!



Hi! @ARYANTO 

Welcome to the forum, and CONGRATS on being stinkie free since Feb! Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

A warm welcome to @Vilaishima and @ARYANTO , hope you will enjoy your stay on the Forum, and congratulations on quitting. You are both winners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> A warm welcome to @Vilaishima and @ARYANTO , hope you will enjoy your stay on the Forum, and congratulations on quitting. You are both winners.


Thank you , glad I landed here following plenty links and started using the mixing calc. Then decided to join your clan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Carnival said:


> Hi! @ARYANTO
> 
> Welcome to the forum, and CONGRATS on being stinkie free since Feb! Well done


Thank you , it's nice to be part of a bigger community , been on here a few times but only joined tonight !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> Good luck, welcome and have fun !


Thank you all for the warm welcome !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @ARYANTO and @Vilaishima . All the advice and support you could possibly need will be found here. Enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

ARYANTO said:


> Being a ''good'' boy since Jan 02 ,2018 and counting ...I finished my last Winston the morning and that was it .
> What I love about vaping ? my car and clothes don't smell like a low key bar and I can mix my own flavours and taste.
> What scared me most was '' what if I want a cig with a beer ?'' well temptation resisted and vaping won !!



Welcome to the forum @ARYANTO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wackytebacky

Hi my name is stephen i am new to the vaping thing, time to leave the cigarettes thank you to @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

wackytebacky said:


> Hi my name is stephen i am new to the vaping thing, time to leave the cigarettes thank you to @antonherbst


Welcome to the forum and glad we can help to get you of the stinkies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

wackytebacky said:


> Hi my name is stephen i am new to the vaping thing, time to leave the cigarettes thank you to @antonherbst


Most welcome to the forum. All the best with your vaping journey! Good to have an experienced vaper like @antonherbst to guide you. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

wackytebacky said:


> Hi my name is stephen i am new to the vaping thing, time to leave the cigarettes thank you to @antonherbst



Welcome to the forum @wackytebacky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to the forum @wackytebacky , I know that you are going to have a great time on the forum, as well as having a great person in @antonherbst in you corner to assist in your journey to become a quitter.

Wishing you many happy clouds in your journey going forward.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hi everyone I have been done with the stinkies since December 2017 and I can truly say that the the only reason I can do this is due this site.I can breath again since switching to vape.And all the info from you guys and girls have helped me.From builds to tanks and Juice and dealers.Thank you everyone.I am still on a mission to find my perfect mtl tobacco 18mg

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Amir

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi everyone I have been done with the stinkies since December 2017 and I can truly say that the the only reason I can do this is due this site.I can breath again since switching to vape.And all the info from you guys and girls have helped me.From builds to tanks and Juice and dealers.Thank you everyone.I am still on a mission to find my perfect mtl tobacco 18mg



Welcome to the forum @MrGSmokeFree


----------



## Andre

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi everyone I have been done with the stinkies since December 2017 and I can truly say that the the only reason I can do this is due this site.I can breath again since switching to vape.And all the info from you guys and girls have helped me.From builds to tanks and Juice and dealers.Thank you everyone.I am still on a mission to find my perfect mtl tobacco 18mg


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement! My perfect MTL 18 mg is Tarks Select Reserve Matador, which we import from here. The group should be ordering some towards the end of the month - PM me if you want to join. Locally I love Mr Hardwick's Rodeo, which is a one shot - you have to add your own PG, VG and nicotine. Also check out the tobacco juice winners of the Ecigssa competition here. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Amir said:


> Welcome to the forum @MrGSmokeFree


Thank you Amir


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement! My perfect MTL 18 mg is Tarks Select Reserve Matador, which we import from here. The group should be ordering some towards the end of the month - PM me if you want to join. Locally I love Mr Hardwick's Rodeo, which is a one shot - you have to add your own PG, VG and nicotine. Also check out the tobacco juice winners of the Ecigssa competition here. Happy vaping.


Thank you for the info @Andre I have been following on the forums for a while now and you sir are a tobacco legend.Matador sounds great.Will check it out when you do a group buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HeinTheTerrible

Hello from Port Elizabeth!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

hello @HeinTheTerrible ...lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

HeinTheTerrible said:


> Hello from Port Elizabeth!


Are you terrible at something in particular? Or just in general?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KarlDP

Hello @HeinTheTerrible

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Welcome Welcome one and all. The rabbit hole starts here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

HeinTheTerrible said:


> Hello from Port Elizabeth!



Welcome @HeinTheTerrible - always good to see someone from my home town on the forum. Enjoy the forum 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the recent new members
@ARYANTO , @wackytebacky and others

Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy the forum and wishing you well on your vaping journeys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HeinTheTerrible

Stosta said:


> Are you terrible at something in particular? Or just in general?



I'd say in general

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## waRraFug

Hey
I've been lurking the forums for some time and decided to make an acc. Thought I'd drop a msg here ^^ keen on learning a bit more from some of the tech gurus.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac

AndyC said:


> Hi everybody.
> I was smoking for 20+ years and the cigarettes started to really irritate me.I've been vaping since 15 March 2017 and am proud to say that I will never go back to stinkies!
> It was not always easy in the beginning, but I hung in there. In this last year of vaping I influenced quite a lot of people and I am proud to say that two of them are completely done with stinkies as well! I started using 12 mg nic ejuice, but I am down to 6 mg nic ejuice already. I love my mods and love rda's and rta's- so yes, you can say I am quite handy in building coils and wicking!
> I also make my own ejuice and I supply a few locals with ejuice as well, so I suppose I don't suck an making ejuice.
> My favorite flavors are fruity flavors with creamy tones.


@AndyC welcome. You have joined the best vapeing forum anywhere. You'll find everything you need vape wise and most things in general also.Top notch peeps here.


----------



## Silver

waRraFug said:


> Hey
> I've been lurking the forums for some time and decided to make an acc. Thought I'd drop a msg here ^^ keen on learning a bit more from some of the tech gurus.



Welcome to the forum @waRraFug 
Great that you joined after lurking for some time!
Indeed, there are a lot of experts here - we are enthusiasts after all - and there is a lot to learn.
So sit back, relax and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Good morning @waRraFug , your stalking and lurking days are over. Welcome to the Forum, you will find a lot of people willing to share their knowledge with you. Enjoy your stay. Wishing you many happy clouds.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @AndyC & @waRraFug

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

waRraFug said:


> Hey
> I've been lurking the forums for some time and decided to make an acc. Thought I'd drop a msg here ^^ keen on learning a bit more from some of the tech gurus.



Welcome to the forum @waRraFug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Welcome to the forum @AndyC


----------



## Rascals003

Hi All,
Just joined the forum recently. Im from Cape Town. Was a heavy cigarette smoker, a pack a day.
My brother inlaw gave me one of his spare vapes to try which I used on and off until I decided to spend some money to buy my own vape. I figured that is the only way I would use it consistently and make a real effort to get off cigarettes.
Anyway, I saw a special at Vape Cartel for the Smok kit at R400, although my brother inlaw advised against it. Well, I walked out of the store with the Voopoo Drag 157w and the Geekvape Zeus Dual atty. Its been just a little over a month now and only smoked 4 cigarettes since.

Now even when I light a cig for someone I cant stand the taste, dont think I'll ever go back.
First kit - Pioneer IPV D2 mod with rebuildable Kangertech subtank mini - single coil atty
Current kit - Voopoo Drag mod with rebuildable Geekvape Zeus - dual coil atty
Kit on order and waiting to arrive - Smoant Charon Mini 225w mod with rebuildable Geekvape Ammit dual coil atty

Been browsing the forum for a while but figured its time to come and say hi to my new family

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rascals003 said:


> Hi All,
> Just joined the forum recently. Im from Cape Town. Was a heavy cigarette smoker, a pack a day.
> My brother inlaw gave me one of his spare vapes to try which I used on and off until I decided to spend some money to buy my own vape. I figured that is the only way I would use it consistently and make a real effort to get off cigarettes.
> Anyway, I saw a special at Vape Cartel for the Smok kit at R400, although my brother inlaw advised against it. Well, I walked out of the store with the Voopoo Drag 157w and the Geekvape Zeus Dual atty. Its been just a little over a month now and only smoked 4 cigarettes since.
> 
> Now even when I light a cig for someone I cant stand the taste, dont think I'll ever go back.
> First kit - Pioneer IPV D2 mod with rebuildable Kangertech subtank mini - single coil atty
> Current kit - Voopoo Drag mod with rebuildable Geekvape Zeus - dual coil atty
> Kit on order and waiting to arrive - Smoant Charon Mini 225w mod with rebuildable Geekvape Ammit dual coil atty
> 
> Been browsing the forum for a while but figured its time to come and say hi to my new family



Fantastic - you have won the battle  you can be proud 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Welcome @Rascals003 



Rascals003 said:


> I walked out of the store with the Voopoo Drag 157w and the Geekvape Zeus Dual atty.


Many of the fellow forumites can relate that you rarely do walk out of a vape store only with what you intended getting! 

No better place than ECIGSSA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rascals003 said:


> Hi All,
> Just joined the forum recently. Im from Cape Town. Was a heavy cigarette smoker, a pack a day.
> My brother inlaw gave me one of his spare vapes to try which I used on and off until I decided to spend some money to buy my own vape. I figured that is the only way I would use it consistently and make a real effort to get off cigarettes.
> Anyway, I saw a special at Vape Cartel for the Smok kit at R400, although my brother inlaw advised against it. Well, I walked out of the store with the Voopoo Drag 157w and the Geekvape Zeus Dual atty. Its been just a little over a month now and only smoked 4 cigarettes since.
> 
> Now even when I light a cig for someone I cant stand the taste, dont think I'll ever go back.
> First kit - Pioneer IPV D2 mod with rebuildable Kangertech subtank mini - single coil atty
> Current kit - Voopoo Drag mod with rebuildable Geekvape Zeus - dual coil atty
> Kit on order and waiting to arrive - Smoant Charon Mini 225w mod with rebuildable Geekvape Ammit dual coil atty
> 
> Been browsing the forum for a while but figured its time to come and say hi to my new family



Welcome to the forum @Rascals003


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger

Rascals003 said:


> Hi All,
> Just joined the forum recently. Im from Cape Town. Was a heavy cigarette smoker, a pack a day.
> My brother inlaw gave me one of his spare vapes to try which I used on and off until I decided to spend some money to buy my own vape. I figured that is the only way I would use it consistently and make a real effort to get off cigarettes.
> Anyway, I saw a special at Vape Cartel for the Smok kit at R400, although my brother inlaw advised against it. Well, I walked out of the store with the Voopoo Drag 157w and the Geekvape Zeus Dual atty. Its been just a little over a month now and only smoked 4 cigarettes since.
> 
> Now even when I light a cig for someone I cant stand the taste, dont think I'll ever go back.
> First kit - Pioneer IPV D2 mod with rebuildable Kangertech subtank mini - single coil atty
> Current kit - Voopoo Drag mod with rebuildable Geekvape Zeus - dual coil atty
> Kit on order and waiting to arrive - Smoant Charon Mini 225w mod with rebuildable Geekvape Ammit dual coil atty
> 
> Been browsing the forum for a while but figured its time to come and say hi to my new family


Welcome @Rascals003 and congratulations on quitting the stinky habit. Many happy vape clouds to you. You will soon figure out that those Zeus tanks drink like fishes, so feel free to get a head start by visiting the DIY section! Know you are going to like it here on the forum, it’s an amazing place to be. Welcome to the family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rascals003

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome @Rascals003 and congratulations on quitting the stinky habit. Many happy vape clouds to you. You will soon figure out that those Zeus tanks drink like fishes, so feel free to get a head start by visiting the DIY section! Know you are going to like it here on the forum, it’s an amazing place to be. Welcome to the family.



Thank you @Room Fogger . Yes I have noticed its quite a thirsty little bugger. A 5 minute smoke and the tank is empty.
I have played around with the builds and did a nice mean little single coil build on it but the flavour is just not that good compared to using both coils.

But thanks for the welcome guys, its really appreciated.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HeinTheTerrible

I never smoked but the smell of all these wonderful juices made me pick up my first vape, a Smok V8 (everyone starts with these hey?) Countless mods, drippers and tanks later I'm smoking 3mg nic juice and can't stop buying new gear...so I guess vaping lead me in the wrong direction?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

HeinTheTerrible said:


> I never smoked but the smell of all these wonderful juices made me pick up my first vape, a Smok V8 (everyone starts with these hey?) Countless mods, drippers and tanks later I'm smoking 3mg nic juice and can't stop buying new gear...so I guess vaping lead me in the wrong direction?


He he he, welcome to the hole, will see you on the way down. There is no such thing as too much gear, of course you need a backup for your main backups backup, and be prepared, you cannot go to a vape shop without getting at least one or ten things, just wouldn’t be right, they have to make a living as well!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Welcome to the family @AndyC @waRraFug @Rascals003  
Have fun here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Rascals003 said:


> Hi All,
> Just joined the forum recently. Im from Cape Town. Was a heavy cigarette smoker, a pack a day.
> My brother inlaw gave me one of his spare vapes to try which I used on and off until I decided to spend some money to buy my own vape. I figured that is the only way I would use it consistently and make a real effort to get off cigarettes.
> Anyway, I saw a special at Vape Cartel for the Smok kit at R400, although my brother inlaw advised against it. Well, I walked out of the store with the Voopoo Drag 157w and the Geekvape Zeus Dual atty. Its been just a little over a month now and only smoked 4 cigarettes since.
> 
> Now even when I light a cig for someone I cant stand the taste, dont think I'll ever go back.
> First kit - Pioneer IPV D2 mod with rebuildable Kangertech subtank mini - single coil atty
> Current kit - Voopoo Drag mod with rebuildable Geekvape Zeus - dual coil atty
> Kit on order and waiting to arrive - Smoant Charon Mini 225w mod with rebuildable Geekvape Ammit dual coil atty
> 
> Been browsing the forum for a while but figured its time to come and say hi to my new family


Welcome to the forum @Rascals003 ! Glad to have you here with us.

Another win for the Subtank Mini hey? Such a great little tank that. Watch out for the Smoant mods, judging from @RainstormZA 's recent experiences you might want to reconsider that...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rainstormzas-vape-and-diy-diary.t45376/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KayK

Welcome to the forum @waRraFug and @Rascals003 !



waRraFug said:


> Hey
> I've been lurking the forums for some time and decided to make an acc. Thought I'd drop a msg here ^^ keen on learning a bit more from some of the tech gurus.



@waRraFug There are definitely more than enough tech gurus on here and all so amazingly helpful.



Rascals003 said:


> Hi All,
> Just joined the forum recently. Im from Cape Town. Was a heavy cigarette smoker, a pack a day.
> My brother inlaw gave me one of his spare vapes to try which I used on and off until I decided to spend some money to buy my own vape. I figured that is the only way I would use it consistently and make a real effort to get off cigarettes.
> Anyway, I saw a special at Vape Cartel for the Smok kit at R400, although my brother inlaw advised against it. Well, I walked out of the store with the Voopoo Drag 157w and the Geekvape Zeus Dual atty. Its been just a little over a month now and only smoked 4 cigarettes since.
> 
> Now even when I light a cig for someone I cant stand the taste, dont think I'll ever go back.
> First kit - Pioneer IPV D2 mod with rebuildable Kangertech subtank mini - single coil atty
> Current kit - Voopoo Drag mod with rebuildable Geekvape Zeus - dual coil atty
> Kit on order and waiting to arrive - Smoant Charon Mini 225w mod with rebuildable Geekvape Ammit dual coil atty
> 
> Been browsing the forum for a while but figured its time to come and say hi to my new family



Well done @Rascals003 ! You are over the worst and on to a much better addiction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum @Rascals003 ! Glad to have you here with us.
> 
> Another win for the Subtank Mini hey? Such a great little tank that. Watch out for the Smoant mods, judging from @RainstormZA 's recent experiences you might want to reconsider that...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rainstormzas-vape-and-diy-diary.t45376/


Hi and welcome to the forums!

The build quality inside is not very good. As much as I like Smoant, I'm losing faith in the build quality and a lot of design flaws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rascals003 said:


> Hi All,
> Just joined the forum recently. Im from Cape Town. Was a heavy cigarette smoker, a pack a day.
> My brother inlaw gave me one of his spare vapes to try which I used on and off until I decided to spend some money to buy my own vape. I figured that is the only way I would use it consistently and make a real effort to get off cigarettes.
> Anyway, I saw a special at Vape Cartel for the Smok kit at R400, although my brother inlaw advised against it. Well, I walked out of the store with the Voopoo Drag 157w and the Geekvape Zeus Dual atty. Its been just a little over a month now and only smoked 4 cigarettes since.
> 
> Now even when I light a cig for someone I cant stand the taste, dont think I'll ever go back.
> First kit - Pioneer IPV D2 mod with rebuildable Kangertech subtank mini - single coil atty
> Current kit - Voopoo Drag mod with rebuildable Geekvape Zeus - dual coil atty
> Kit on order and waiting to arrive - Smoant Charon Mini 225w mod with rebuildable Geekvape Ammit dual coil atty
> 
> Been browsing the forum for a while but figured its time to come and say hi to my new family



Welcome to the forum @Rascals003 
Congrats on the vaping !
Wishing you all the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Rascals003.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wianda

Hi everyone 

My name is Wianda,
I started vaping with a vape pen, (the good old innocent days).
My favourite juices are fruity juices, I love Trinity as well as any pomegranate, raspberry, peach infused flavours.
The flavours I like the least are lemon flavours such as lemon biscuit. 
My current vape is the Voopoo Drag.
I love decorating my Vape.
I actually purchased my vape in the United States, you won't believe what cool skins you can get for your vape on amazon if you stay in the US,sadly they only ship those skins in the US.

Have a wonderful day my fellow vaporees!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Rascals003

Wianda said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Wianda,
> I started vaping with a vape pen, (the good old innocent days).
> My favourite juices are fruity juices, I love Trinity as well as any pomegranate, raspberry, peach infused flavours.
> The flavours I like the least are lemon flavours such as lemon biscuit.
> My current vape is the Voopoo Drag.
> I love decorating my Vape.
> I actually purchased my vape in the United States, you won't believe what cool skins you can get for your vape on amazon if you stay in the US,sadly they only ship those skins in the US.
> 
> Have a wonderful day my fellow vaporees!


Hello and welcome @Wianda. I have the same mod soooo.... You and I are a couple now hahaha just kidding. Nice piece of machinery. Hope you enjoy your stay here. Im new to the forum too but from what I read so far, heres a bunch of very warm, welcoming and helpful people.

Have fun

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

@Wianda hello and welcome to the coolest vape forum in the world..

Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Wianda said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Wianda,
> I started vaping with a vape pen, (the good old innocent days).
> My favourite juices are fruity juices, I love Trinity as well as any pomegranate, raspberry, peach infused flavours.
> The flavours I like the least are lemon flavours such as lemon biscuit.
> My current vape is the Voopoo Drag.
> I love decorating my Vape.
> I actually purchased my vape in the United States, you won't believe what cool skins you can get for your vape on amazon if you stay in the US,sadly they only ship those skins in the US.
> 
> Have a wonderful day my fellow vaporees!


Welcome @Wianda , 

Would like to see some of these decorated vapes of yours!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Wianda said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Wianda,
> I started vaping with a vape pen, (the good old innocent days).
> My favourite juices are fruity juices, I love Trinity as well as any pomegranate, raspberry, peach infused flavours.
> The flavours I like the least are lemon flavours such as lemon biscuit.
> My current vape is the Voopoo Drag.
> I love decorating my Vape.
> I actually purchased my vape in the United States, you won't believe what cool skins you can get for your vape on amazon if you stay in the US,sadly they only ship those skins in the US.
> 
> Have a wonderful day my fellow vaporees!



Welcome to the forum @Wianda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KayK

Welcome to the forums @Wianda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wianda said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Wianda,
> I started vaping with a vape pen, (the good old innocent days).
> My favourite juices are fruity juices, I love Trinity as well as any pomegranate, raspberry, peach infused flavours.
> The flavours I like the least are lemon flavours such as lemon biscuit.
> My current vape is the Voopoo Drag.
> I love decorating my Vape.
> I actually purchased my vape in the United States, you won't believe what cool skins you can get for your vape on amazon if you stay in the US,sadly they only ship those skins in the US.
> 
> Have a wonderful day my fellow vaporees!



Welcome to the forum @Wianda 
Congrats on the vaping! 
Wishing you all the best with your vaping journey
Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PyroSolutions

Hi all

I’m excited to be part of this community.

I first picked up vaping when twisp first came to SA but wasn’t until 2 months ago when I bought my first adjustable mod that I’ve been able to thrash my pack a day habit.

Vaping is the perfect blend of science and nicotine that every geek needs, so I am trying most everything I can afford

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @PyroSolutions , and congratulations on kicking the habit. You’ve passed the first milestone and the most difficult one, being the first month.

The hole can get very deep very fast, and in the beginning you buy just about everything you see to give it a try. Take some time in between purchases to really spend some quality time with what you have, in your haste you may pass something by that would have given you unfounded pleasure. 

Enjoy your stay on the forum with us and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @PyroSolutions, it's good to have you here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

PyroSolutions said:


> Hi all
> 
> I’m excited to be part of this community.
> 
> I first picked up vaping when twisp first came to SA but wasn’t until 2 months ago when I bought my first adjustable mod that I’ve been able to thrash my pack a day habit.
> 
> Vaping is the perfect blend of science and nicotine that every geek needs, so I am trying most everything I can afford



Welcome to the forum @PyroSolutions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @PyroSolutions 

Congrats on the vaping!
Feel free to ask questions as you go along.
There are many knowledgeable "vaping scientists" on board! 

Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rascals003

Welcome @PyroSolutions. Have fun

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GMJR

Welcome this is a great place to learn and experience new things

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Captain Chaos

PyroSolutions said:


> Hi all
> 
> I’m excited to be part of this community.
> 
> I first picked up vaping when twisp first came to SA but wasn’t until 2 months ago when I bought my first adjustable mod that I’ve been able to thrash my pack a day habit.
> 
> Vaping is the perfect blend of science and nicotine that every geek needs, so I am trying most everything I can afford


@PyroSolutions. Welcome to the rabbit hole..... sorry, I meant forum.

Lots of interesting people on here. If you can't find the info you need on here, it doesn't exist.

Kick back and start reading.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @waRraFug
> Great that you joined after lurking for some time!
> Indeed, there are a lot of experts here - we are enthusiasts after all - and there is a lot to learn.
> So sit back, relax and enjoy the forum



@Silver @waRraFug We were all pert at some stage, but with age we've become ex-pert.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @PyroSolutions . IMO take the advice of @Room Fogger and take it easy in the beginning. Make sure of what you like before you buy more kit (ask questions and look at reviews). If you have unlimited cash then go wild. Be absolutely sure of battery safety if you go mech. Enjoy the ride.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## allicat

Hey folks. My name is Allister. 

I recently joined and it seems like I’ll hang around for a while. 

I’ve been off smokes since Sunday. So far, so good. 

I’m trying out vaping with a Smok Stick X8, but I can see myself going overboard with gear in the near future. Soon as I do I’ll give coil making a go too. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

allicat said:


> Hey folks. My name is Allister.
> 
> I recently joined and it seems like I’ll hang around for a while.
> 
> I’ve been off smokes since Sunday. So far, so good.
> 
> I’m trying out vaping with a Smok Stick X8, but I can see myself going overboard with gear in the near future. Soon as I do I’ll give coil making a go too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @allicat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @allicat , enjoy your stay with us. It’s very easy to go overboard with new stuff without giving your existing gear a chance. By all means get a back up, and good luck with your quitting the stinkies. Many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## allicat

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome @allicat , enjoy your stay with us. It’s very easy to go overboard with new stuff without giving your existing gear a chance. By all means get a back up, and good luck with your quitting the stinkies. Many happy clouds to you!



That’s exactly why I didn’t go big on the first bit of gear. 

I’ll use this for a while and see how it goes, and if I feel the need I’ll see how deep I want to venture into this rabbit hole.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

allicat said:


> That’s exactly why I didn’t go big on the first bit of gear.
> 
> I’ll use this for a while and see how it goes, and if I feel the need I’ll see how deep I want to venture into this rabbit hole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had 7mods by end of month 1, therefore I know the temptation, now realized it’s more important to have a good base and backup, and more tanks than mods!

Go talk to the guys at your Vape Shop, they will give you some good advice, and feel free to ask on the Forum, some really knowledgeable individuals that are always willing to assist and share the knowledge.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

allicat said:


> Hey folks. My name is Allister.
> 
> I recently joined and it seems like I’ll hang around for a while.
> 
> I’ve been off smokes since Sunday. So far, so good.
> 
> I’m trying out vaping with a Smok Stick X8, but I can see myself going overboard with gear in the near future. Soon as I do I’ll give coil making a go too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome @allicat !

After a week or two you'll know for sure whether or not it's going to become an obsession!

Congrats on being off the smokes since Sunday, that is awesome news!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KayK

Welcome @allicat ! And well done on being of the stinkies since Sunday.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @allicat....You with the best of the best. Folks on this forum really knows there stuff and are always willing to help & show u the way... 


allicat said:


> Hey folks. My name is Allister.
> 
> I recently joined and it seems like I’ll hang around for a while.
> 
> I’ve been off smokes since Sunday. So far, so good.
> 
> I’m trying out vaping with a Smok Stick X8, but I can see myself going overboard with gear in the near future. Soon as I do I’ll give coil making a go too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Welcome to the Forum @allicat 



allicat said:


> I can see myself going overboard with gear in the near future



''near future'' might be sooner than you expect!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## yaasir

long time ago... far far away, there was a guy that was digging a way, with hope to find a treasure... until one day... 
He put a vape to his lips, and said....
Oh for heavens sake... why oh why??? haven't I tried, this so called vape until this day!!!!!

Good day fellow vapers.
I'm new to this forum. Very excited to be here. Lots happening, and definitely lots to learn..
Been vaping for 3 years now? in those days we never had the option to choose between MTL or STL... Lets hope those options stays on only those two.

Once again.. Glad to be here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger

yaasir said:


> long time ago... far far away, there was a guy that was digging a way, with hope to find a treasure... until one day...
> He put a vape to his lips, and said....
> Oh for heavens sake... why oh why??? haven't I tried, this so called vape until this day!!!!!
> 
> Good day fellow vapers.
> I'm new to this forum. Very excited to be here. Lots happening, and definitely lots to learn..
> Been vaping for 3 years now? in those days we never had the option to choose between MTL or STL... Lets hope those options stays on only those two.
> 
> Once again.. Glad to be here


Welcome @yaasir , and congrats to the 3 years of vaping. This is a great place to be, but you have allready realized that. Enjoy your stay with us and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @yaasir. Great forum to be in





Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## yaasir

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome @yaasir , and congrats to the 3 years of vaping. This is a great place to be, but you have allready realized that. Enjoy your stay with us and many happy clouds to you.


Much Obliged
There's lots of info here, and I'm grateful that SA is so into it.. It's damn really enjoyable that now and then I feel guilty when vaping on flavour that blows your mind through the roof and those that don't vape cannot experience it..
anyway! thank you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapeginner

Hi y'all ... I'm Charles AKA Charlie, Chuck - whatever. I started vaping when the first Twisp device was introduced here in SA. I still have the two devices I bought. Don't think it had a name except Twisp, but really awful device it was. Since then been on smokes until recently when I started coughing endlessly and was treated for chest infection three times during past few months and throat irritated as hell. So I thought, well I'm getting a new device,. But was not too keen on going for the sofisticated ones going round. So I went for the Cue ... and wow what a relief and joy it is, as it is so close to smoking! Since then I got the Vega Mini just to be able to experiment with other flavours, vape amount, etc.
And the Vega Mini is the reason I'm here 

Oh and I still sneak in a stinky now and then.

I saw this forum and thought well lets join, and learn

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Vapeginner , welcome to a very special place. 

It’s ok to fall off the wagon in the beginning, don’t judge yourself for it, but remember then your counter resets and you start all over again. Once you get into vaping exclusively you will be pleasantly surprised how fast you will see a difference in your health and general well being. PS, I also started with Twisp and used mine for doorstops for years! But here you will never be judged on what you vape with, as long as it works for you! And we have the Twisp guys on the forum as well.

There is a massive amount of vaping knowledge on the forum and a lot of very knowledgeable people all wishing and willing to share. So please ask those questions. Enjoy your stay here on the forum with us, and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Welcome @yaasir and @Vapeginner !!

Glad to have you both here with us!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Welcome new member.glad to have you here and looking forward to assist where we can

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

yaasir said:


> long time ago... far far away, there was a guy that was digging a way, with hope to find a treasure... until one day...
> He put a vape to his lips, and said....
> Oh for heavens sake... why oh why??? haven't I tried, this so called vape until this day!!!!!
> 
> Good day fellow vapers.
> I'm new to this forum. Very excited to be here. Lots happening, and definitely lots to learn..
> Been vaping for 3 years now? in those days we never had the option to choose between MTL or STL... Lets hope those options stays on only those two.
> 
> Once again.. Glad to be here



Slms... Welcome to the forum @yaasir

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Vapeginner said:


> Hi y'all ... I'm Charles AKA Charlie, Chuck - whatever. I started vaping when the first Twisp device was introduced here in SA. I still have the two devices I bought. Don't think it had a name except Twisp, but really awful device it was. Since then been on smokes until recently when I started coughing endlessly and was treated for chest infection three times during past few months and throat irritated as hell. So I thought, well I'm getting a new device,. But was not too keen on going for the sofisticated ones going round. So I went for the Cue ... and wow what a relief and joy it is, as it is so close to smoking! Since then I got the Vega Mini just to be able to experiment with other flavours, vape amount, etc.
> And the Vega Mini is the reason I'm here
> 
> Oh and I still sneak in a stinky now and then.
> 
> I saw this forum and thought well lets join, and learn



Welcome to the forum @Vapeginner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KayK

Welcome to the forum @yaasir and @Vapeginner !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Vapeginner. The best place to be



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Welcome zboard @yaasir and @Vapeginner, great to have you on here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KapteinSM

Hey Guys,

Been a smoker for +-16 years, got myself a Joytech exceed about a month and a half ago and received my Geekvape Aegis Legend with Aqua reboot RTA on Monday, I must say Iv'e really loved it so far. Iv'e enjoyed researching all the different types of gear so much and I really look forward to a healthier smoke free life 

Thanks to @Fornax and @Vilaishima for helping me get into this.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Fornax

Welcome @KapteinSM Hopefully you can stay of the stinkies!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

KapteinSM said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Been a smoker for +-16 years, got myself a Joytech exceed about a month and a half ago and received my Geekvape Aegis Legend with Aqua reboot RTA on Monday, I must say Iv'e really loved it so far. Iv'e enjoyed researching all the different types of gear so much and I really look forward to a healthier smoke free life
> 
> Thanks to @Fornax and @Vilaishima for helping me get into this.



Welcome to the forum @KapteinSM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to the forum @KapteinSM , and congratulations for being a quitter, you will see the benefits of a much healthier lifestyle soon.  Like your choice of mod, they are great , although a bit heavy, enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

KapteinSM said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Been a smoker for +-16 years, got myself a Joytech exceed about a month and a half ago and received my Geekvape Aegis Legend with Aqua reboot RTA on Monday, I must say Iv'e really loved it so far. Iv'e enjoyed researching all the different types of gear so much and I really look forward to a healthier smoke free life
> 
> Thanks to @Fornax and @Vilaishima for helping me get into this.


Welcome @KapteinSM !

Glad to hear things are going well for you! Your sense of smell should be returning shortly. I remember when I quit being floored at the smell of tomatoes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @KapteinSM






Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Watsup Guyz.
I am Vapeing Mofo. A new Vape Reviewer. Check out some of my reviews on Youtube
Channel: Mofo Vapes (click on Link).
 ( E-juice Review).


----------



## KarlDP

welcome to the forum @KapteinSM and @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Watsup Guyz.
> I am Vapeing Mofo. A new Vape Reviewer. Check out some of my reviews on Youtube
> Channel: Mofo Vapes (click on Link).
> ( E-juice Review).



You can start your own thread in the Reviewers' Forum here @Martin Narainsamy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

yaasir said:


> long time ago... far far away, there was a guy that was digging a way, with hope to find a treasure... until one day...
> He put a vape to his lips, and said....
> Oh for heavens sake... why oh why??? haven't I tried, this so called vape until this day!!!!!
> 
> Good day fellow vapers.
> I'm new to this forum. Very excited to be here. Lots happening, and definitely lots to learn..
> Been vaping for 3 years now? in those days we never had the option to choose between MTL or STL... Lets hope those options stays on only those two.
> 
> Once again.. Glad to be here



Awesome intro @yaasir - lol
And belated welcome
Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

KapteinSM said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Been a smoker for +-16 years, got myself a Joytech exceed about a month and a half ago and received my Geekvape Aegis Legend with Aqua reboot RTA on Monday, I must say Iv'e really loved it so far. Iv'e enjoyed researching all the different types of gear so much and I really look forward to a healthier smoke free life
> 
> Thanks to @Fornax and @Vilaishima for helping me get into this.



Welcome to the forum @KapteinSM 
Congrats on the vaping!!! You doing a great thing
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaasir

Silver said:


> Awesome intro @yaasir - lol
> And belated welcome
> Enjoy the forum!


Thanks Silver
Happy to be part of the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Andre said:


> You can start your own thread in the Reviewers' Forum here @Martin Narainsamy.


Thanks Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JaneDeer

After months and months of 'shady lurking" I decided to make this official 

I go by the name Jane, wife of Mr Majestic @Sash 

Here for the love of vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to the forum @JaneDeer , glad you got over the lurking part and decided to step into the light. If you love vaping then you came to the right place, as we all do.  A special bonus for us now is that we now have someone on the “inside” that can give us all the juicy little stories about @Sash , and yes, we have some great interrogators in @Christos and @antonherbst , you won’t even know it’s happenng!

Enjoy your stay here with us and many happy clouds to you, especially on the Majestic Creme!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash

JaneDeer said:


> After months and months of 'shady lurking" I decided to make this official
> 
> I go by the name Jane, wife of Mr Majestic @Sash
> 
> Here for the love of vaping!


Welcome to the forum Mrs Majestic  Love you to the moon and back

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

JaneDeer said:


> After months and months of 'shady lurking" I decided to make this official
> 
> I go by the name Jane, wife of Mr Majestic @Sash
> 
> Here for the love of vaping!



Welcome to the forum Jane. Many happy vapes and yes bewarned we do have some dodgy people here on the forum and they dont die easily.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Sash

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome to the forum @JaneDeer , glad you got over the lurking part and decided to step into the light. If you love vaping then you came to the right place, as we all do.  A special bonus for us now is that we now have someone on the “inside” that can give us all the juicy little stories about @Sash , and yes, we have some great interrogators in @Christos and @antonherbst , you won’t even know it’s happenng!
> 
> Enjoy your stay here with us and many happy clouds to you, especially on the Majestic Creme!


 Its them who must watch out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @JaneDeer.... Best place to be

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JaneDeer

antonherbst said:


> Welcome to the forum Jane. Many happy vapes and yes bewarned we do have some dodgy people here on the forum and they dont die easily.


I shall keep a lookout!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JaneDeer

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome to the forum @JaneDeer , glad you got over the lurking part and decided to step into the light. If you love vaping then you came to the right place, as we all do.  A special bonus for us now is that we now have someone on the “inside” that can give us all the juicy little stories about @Sash , and yes, we have some great interrogators in @Christos and @antonherbst , you won’t even know it’s happenng!
> 
> Enjoy your stay here with us and many happy clouds to you, especially on the Majestic Creme!


hahaha, secrets can be spilt, depending on how much they are willing to pay!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome to the forum @JaneDeer , glad you got over the lurking part and decided to step into the light. If you love vaping then you came to the right place, as we all do.  A special bonus for us now is that we now have someone on the “inside” that can give us all the juicy little stories about @Sash , and yes, we have some great interrogators in @Christos and @antonherbst , you won’t even know it’s happenng!
> 
> Enjoy your stay here with us and many happy clouds to you, especially on the Majestic Creme!



I tried earlier to get the secret chocolate recipe. Neither of them will spill the beans.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> I tried earlier to get the secret chocolate recipe. Neither of them will spill the beans.


Well have to try harder!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

JaneDeer said:


> hahaha, secrets can be spilt, depending on how much they are willing to pay!


Will have to talk to @Christos then, maybe he has some spare cash, I’m as broke as a rock. May have to send a hat around at the vape meet to see if we can up the ante a little bit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Room Fogger said:


> Will have to talk to @Christos then, maybe he has some spare cash, I’m as broke as a rock. May have to send a hat around at the vape meet to see if we can up the ante a little bit


I'll send banking details alternatively my Nigerian Prince partner can assist.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

JaneDeer said:


> After months and months of 'shady lurking" I decided to make this official
> 
> I go by the name Jane, wife of Mr Majestic @Sash
> 
> Here for the love of vaping!




Welcome to the forum @JaneDeer . I also lurked for ages but I am still here three years later.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Mornin Fellow Vapers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Watsup Guyz.
> I am Vapeing Mofo. A new Vape Reviewer. Check out some of my reviews on Youtube
> Channel: Mofo Vapes (click on Link).
> ( E-juice Review).




Welcome to the forum @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JaneDeer said:


> After months and months of 'shady lurking" I decided to make this official
> 
> I go by the name Jane, wife of Mr Majestic @Sash
> 
> Here for the love of vaping!



Welcome to the forum @JaneDeer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Amir said:


> Welcome to the forum @Martin Narainsamy


Thanks Amir


----------



## Stosta

JaneDeer said:


> After months and months of 'shady lurking" I decided to make this official
> 
> I go by the name Jane, wife of Mr Majestic @Sash
> 
> Here for the love of vaping!


Welcome Mrs Majestic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nova

Hi
My name is Brian and I am from Pretoria. After many, many years and 2 previous failed attempts, returning from a long holiday in CT I finally quit smoking at the start of November 2017 and have never looked back. I had 3 Camel cigs left when I bought a V8 stick with 6mg 30ml Tobacco juice. I did not even bother to finish the Camels. Feeling better for it too. To vape infinity and beyond!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Nova said:


> Hi
> My name is Brian and I am from Pretoria. After many, many years and 2 previous failed attempts, returning from a long holiday in CT I finally quit smoking at the start of November 2017 and have never looked back. I had 3 Camel cigs left when I bought a V8 stick with 6mg 30ml Tobacco juice. I did not even bother to finish the Camels. Feeling better for it too. To vape infinity and beyond!


Most welcome to the forum @Nova. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. An awesome achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to the forum @Nova ,and congratulations on quitting. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Nova said:


> Hi
> My name is Brian and I am from Pretoria. After many, many years and 2 previous failed attempts, returning from a long holiday in CT I finally quit smoking at the start of November 2017 and have never looked back. I had 3 Camel cigs left when I bought a V8 stick with 6mg 30ml Tobacco juice. I did not even bother to finish the Camels. Feeling better for it too. To vape infinity and beyond!



welcome to the forum @Nova

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Welcome @Nova, may the rabbit hole take you far and deep!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

JaneDeer said:


> After months and months of 'shady lurking" I decided to make this official
> 
> I go by the name Jane, wife of Mr Majestic @Sash
> 
> Here for the love of vaping!



Welcome to the forum @JaneDeer 
Its great to have you here with us
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Nova said:


> Hi
> My name is Brian and I am from Pretoria. After many, many years and 2 previous failed attempts, returning from a long holiday in CT I finally quit smoking at the start of November 2017 and have never looked back. I had 3 Camel cigs left when I bought a V8 stick with 6mg 30ml Tobacco juice. I did not even bother to finish the Camels. Feeling better for it too. To vape infinity and beyond!



Welcome @Nova
Big congrats on quitting the stinkies. You doing a great thing
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Nova . Congratulations on quitting the stinkies. I have had a similar experience to you. I gave up after 35 years and still have a few packs of cigarettes, and a box containing about 50 lighters, lying around the house. I have been vaping exclusively for almost four years. I am proud of the fact that the cigarettes in the house offer no temptation for me.

Enjoy the vape journey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

JaneDeer said:


> After months and months of 'shady lurking" I decided to make this official
> 
> I go by the name Jane, wife of Mr Majestic @Sash
> 
> Here for the love of vaping!




Hi @JaneDeer . Sometimes I'm a bit hard of thinking but is your nickname a play on Jane Doe ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JaneDeer

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @JaneDeer . Sometimes I'm a bit hard of thinking but is your nickname a play on Jane Doe ?



Exactly that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Welcome to the new peepz...Hopefully ull have an awesome time here...I certainly Do...VAPE ON


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Nova said:


> Hi
> My name is Brian and I am from Pretoria. After many, many years and 2 previous failed attempts, returning from a long holiday in CT I finally quit smoking at the start of November 2017 and have never looked back. I had 3 Camel cigs left when I bought a V8 stick with 6mg 30ml Tobacco juice. I did not even bother to finish the Camels. Feeling better for it too. To vape infinity and beyond!


Well Done for finally Kicking those icky stick bro....may the force remain with you...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Welcome to the new peepz...Hopefully ull have an awesome time here...I certainly Do...VAPE ON


Your welcome

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Deru

Hi. I am DERU. Been vaping since 2014. Really excited about my second Vape con. First time as a forum member.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Deru said:


> Hi. I am DERU. Been vaping since 2014. Really excited about my second Vape con. First time as a forum member.



Welcome to the forum @Deru 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP

Deru said:


> Hi. I am DERU. Been vaping since 2014. Really excited about my second Vape con. First time as a forum member.


Welcome welcome. Awesome place, awesome people..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Deru said:


> Hi. I am DERU. Been vaping since 2014. Really excited about my second Vape con. First time as a forum member.


Welcome @Deru !

Look forward to seeing you at VapeCon! Make sure you RSVP in this thread...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-sat-sun-25-26-aug-rsvp-save-the-date.t46417/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fent

Hi All,
New to the forum not that new to vaping,quit skinkies about 2 years ago....been chucking clouds ever since

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## KayK

Welcome to the forum @KapteinSM , @JaneDeer and @Deru .
Hope you enjoy it here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

welcome to the forum @Deru and hawk. hope you have time here.


----------



## Amir

Fent said:


> Hi All,
> New to the forum not that new to vaping,quit skinkies about 2 years ago....been chucking clouds ever since



Welcome to the forum @Fent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

wassup @Fent .Hope you have an awesome time here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Deru



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Deru said:


> Hi. I am DERU. Been vaping since 2014. Really excited about my second Vape con. First time as a forum member.



Welcome @Deru 
Great to have you with us
Congrats on the vaping and great to hear you will be coming to VapeCon!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Fent said:


> Hi All,
> New to the forum not that new to vaping,quit skinkies about 2 years ago....been chucking clouds ever since



Welcome to the forum @Fent
Congrats on quitting the stinkies!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris Steenekamp

Hi my name is Chris and I have been vaping for the last year and 4 months, I am ex smoker of 23 years. I have an incredible passion for vaping that I started tricking 6 months ago and I am also a eliquid sales rep for Ripe Vapes International

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Chris Steenekamp said:


> Hi my name is Chris and I have been vaping for the last year and 4 months, I am ex smoker of 23 years. I have an incredible passion for vaping that I started tricking 6 months ago and I am also a eliquid sales rep for Ripe Vapes International



Welcome to the forum @Chris Steenekamp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape-O-Naut

Hi guys, Im new here my name is Vapeonaut. I have been vaping for just over four years now. My current daily bangers are as follows: dotsquonk+dot24 rda with a framed staple build, noisy cricket v2 with an og recoil with a set of aliens and a petri lite mech 22 with 22mm dot rda with a set of staggered framed staples. When I started vaping it was initially to quit smoking cigarettes, which was a big deal for me as I was a 2 pack a day smoker. After my second week of vaping I wanted more out of my vaping experience and in my second month I bought my first dripper as well as my first mech mod, I then quickly studied ohms law as well as battery safety. That was when I decided that mechs were my thing. Over the years I have owned various regulated mods but I've found that I always keep coming back to a mech. Not long after I started vaping I started building my own coils, and since then I fell deeper and deeper inlove with the hobby, more so with building coils. Here I am today just over four years later and honestly I can say that switching over to vaping was one of the best decisions I made

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

A warm welcome to @Deru , @Fent , @Chris Steenekamp , and @Vape-O-Naut , many happy clouds to you all, ang congratulations on having made the move to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Vape-O-Naut said:


> Hi guys, Im new here my name is Vapeonaut. I have been vaping for just over four years now. My current daily bangers are as follows: dotsquonk+dot24 rda with a framed staple build, noisy cricket v2 with an og recoil with a set of aliens and a petri lite mech 22 with 22mm dot rda with a set of staggered framed staples. When I started vaping it was initially to quit smoking cigarettes, which was a big deal for me as I was a 2 pack a day smoker. After my second week of vaping I wanted more out of my vaping experience and in my second month I bought my first dripper as well as my first mech mod, I then quickly studied ohms law as well as battery safety. That was when I decided that mechs were my thing. Over the years I have owned various regulated mods but I've found that I always keep coming back to a mech. Not long after I started vaping I started building my own coils, and since then I fell deeper and deeper inlove with the hobby, more so with building coils. Here I am today just over four years later and honestly I can say that switching over to vaping was one of the best decisions I made



Welcome to the forum @Vape-O-Naut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Welcome to the forum @Vape-O-Naut. may the force remain with you...


----------



## Stosta

Welcome @Fent @Chris Steenekamp and @Vape-O-Naut !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris Steenekamp

Thanks for the warm welcome @Room Fogger & @Stosta

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @Fent, @Chris Steenekamp and @Vape-O-Naut



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

WASSUP @Fent, @Chris Steenekamp. HAVE AN AWSOME TIME


----------



## Shadowfury

Hi Vapers. I'm Shadowfury. I am currently using the T-Priv smock with the crown 3. I am working retail. I got introduced to Vaping at the twisp stand. Bought my first twisp edge and quit smoking the same day. Wifey laughed and said you won't do it and guess what I am 4 years clean from the stinkys. Passed the vapery in Montana and thought let me have a look maybe they got new flavours. That's where my vape world changed. Started off with the smock v8 stick and Galactic fish from mystic nectar. Cleanest and best juice for me by far. Started DIY about 4 months ago as I was looking for more plain simple straight forward flavours. Love mixing ejuice and the satisfaction when you mix something spectacular. Happy Vaping guys and see you around

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine

Shadowfury said:


> Hi Vapers. I'm Shadowfury. I am currently using the T-Priv smock with the crown 3. I am working retail. I got introduced to Vaping at the twisp stand. Bought my first twisp edge and quit smoking the same day. Wifey laughed and said you won't do it and guess what I am 4 years clean from the stinkys. Passed the vapery in Montana and thought let me have a look maybe they got new flavours. That's where my vape world changed. Started off with the smock v8 stick and Galactic fish from mystic nectar. Cleanest and best juice for me by far. Started DIY about 4 months ago as I was looking for more plain simple straight forward flavours. Love mixing ejuice and the satisfaction when you mix something spectacular. Happy Vaping guys and see you around


Hi there @Shadowfury ... Welcome to ECIGSSA. Great introduction. I can relate. Also walked past the Twisp kiosk at my local mall Dec 2015. Also got into DIY but that journey somehow ended. I wish you many happy years of vaping and a warm stay on this forum. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Shadowfury said:


> Hi Vapers. I'm Shadowfury. I am currently using the T-Priv smock with the crown 3. I am working retail. I got introduced to Vaping at the twisp stand. Bought my first twisp edge and quit smoking the same day. Wifey laughed and said you won't do it and guess what I am 4 years clean from the stinkys. Passed the vapery in Montana and thought let me have a look maybe they got new flavours. That's where my vape world changed. Started off with the smock v8 stick and Galactic fish from mystic nectar. Cleanest and best juice for me by far. Started DIY about 4 months ago as I was looking for more plain simple straight forward flavours. Love mixing ejuice and the satisfaction when you mix something spectacular. Happy Vaping guys and see you around



Welcome to the forum @Shadowfury


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova

Welcome to the forum @KapteinSM , @JaneDeer, @Deru, @Shadowfury, if I missed anyone, welcome to you too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Shadowfury



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Shadowfury , hope you will enjoy your stay with us! And congratulations with the 4 years, it’s really an achievement. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Vape-O-Naut said:


> Hi guys, Im new here my name is Vapeonaut. I have been vaping for just over four years now. My current daily bangers are as follows: dotsquonk+dot24 rda with a framed staple build, noisy cricket v2 with an og recoil with a set of aliens and a petri lite mech 22 with 22mm dot rda with a set of staggered framed staples. When I started vaping it was initially to quit smoking cigarettes, which was a big deal for me as I was a 2 pack a day smoker. After my second week of vaping I wanted more out of my vaping experience and in my second month I bought my first dripper as well as my first mech mod, I then quickly studied ohms law as well as battery safety. That was when I decided that mechs were my thing. Over the years I have owned various regulated mods but I've found that I always keep coming back to a mech. Not long after I started vaping I started building my own coils, and since then I fell deeper and deeper inlove with the hobby, more so with building coils. Here I am today just over four years later and honestly I can say that switching over to vaping was one of the best decisions I made



Welcome to the forum @Vape-O-Naut 
Congrats on quitting the 2 packs a day! Your lungs must be thanking you
Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Shadowfury said:


> Hi Vapers. I'm Shadowfury. I am currently using the T-Priv smock with the crown 3. I am working retail. I got introduced to Vaping at the twisp stand. Bought my first twisp edge and quit smoking the same day. Wifey laughed and said you won't do it and guess what I am 4 years clean from the stinkys. Passed the vapery in Montana and thought let me have a look maybe they got new flavours. That's where my vape world changed. Started off with the smock v8 stick and Galactic fish from mystic nectar. Cleanest and best juice for me by far. Started DIY about 4 months ago as I was looking for more plain simple straight forward flavours. Love mixing ejuice and the satisfaction when you mix something spectacular. Happy Vaping guys and see you around




Welcome @Shadowfury 
Congrats on the vaping!
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Shadowfury

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Chris Steenekamp said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome @Room Fogger & @Stosta


A pleasure @Chris Steenekamp ! Hope you find the answers to any questions you might have!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Chris Steenekamp said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome @Room Fogger & @Stosta


Absolute pleasure meneer, it a family welcome from all of us, but a big one. Hope that you will find everyone and everything here as interesting as we do and enjoy it all with us.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Vape-O-Naut . Congrats on the four years. Enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KayK

Welcome to the forum @Fent @Chris Steenekamp @Vape-O-Naut @Shadowfury . Hope you enjoy your time here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal_Geo

Hi hi!

I started vaping exactly two weeks ago, after 9 years (give or take) on the smellies (Menthols!). Ended up in a funky little tobacco shop with my boet and bought a Smok V8 along with some of the worst flavor I have ever tasted (Seriously, I keep it in the cupboard as a memento.. Aramax) but persevered and ended up going to the Vape shop kiosk at Cape Gate - Got some great advice, the Smok cleaned out properly and bought some decent flavor (Mango Cardinal is to die for!) 

...So, two weeks on: I haven't touched a box of smokes, I can taste food again, feel healthier, have picked up a new hobby (End of the month it's time for an upgrade after some intensive reading!), made some great friends and also getting my brother off the smellies!

I think this is the best life choice I have made in.. Well, as long as I can recall!

The about me thing is kinda given away by the nick - Noob vaper, metalhead, geologist (Now dabbling in ohms law and some chemistry!)

Looking forward to getting to know ya'all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Warm welcome to the forum @Metal_Geo 

Congrats on kicking the stinkies. Great achievement! And well done for persevering through the bad tasting juice.

Take it slow and enjoy the journey!
We are very lucky to have several experienced and helpful vapers on the forum
Feel free to ask questions as you go along - and enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome to the forum @Metal_Geo and congrats on kicking the stinky habit! I too was a menthol smoker... now it's menthol juices for me all the way and I will never again touch a stinky!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Metal_Geo said:


> Hi hi!
> 
> I started vaping exactly two weeks ago, after 9 years (give or take) on the smellies (Menthols!). Ended up in a funky little tobacco shop with my boet and bought a Smok V8 along with some of the worst flavor I have ever tasted (Seriously, I keep it in the cupboard as a memento.. Aramax) but persevered and ended up going to the Vape shop kiosk at Cape Gate - Got some great advice, the Smok cleaned out properly and bought some decent flavor (Mango Cardinal is to die for!)
> 
> ...So, two weeks on: I haven't touched a box of smokes, I can taste food again, feel healthier, have picked up a new hobby (End of the month it's time for an upgrade after some intensive reading!), made some great friends and also getting my brother off the smellies!
> 
> I think this is the best life choice I have made in.. Well, as long as I can recall!
> 
> The about me thing is kinda given away by the nick - Noob vaper, metalhead, geologist (Now dabbling in ohms law and some chemistry!)
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know ya'all!


Welcome to the fold and congratulations on dropping the analogues. The first few weeks are the hardest and you have done most of the hard work.

This forum is full of great advice and helpful people so please make the most of it! By the way, the upgrade, what have you decided on?

Keep us posted on your progress and welcome once again.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Metal_Geo . Congratulations on the first two weeks. You have done the hard part. Remember that it is all in the head. Keep a backup mod handy. Too many use the excuse that their mod died so they were "forced" to smoke. If you are tempted ask people on the forum for advice. We have all gone through a similar journey. Well done.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal_Geo

I haven't quite made a decision yet, although I know what I'm looking for - The tank is great for work (No carrying bottles around and it slides into le pocket nicely), however I'd really like to get into dripping for more flavor and some clouds! With that in mind, I'm looking for a mod with more battery life (_read, those square things that look awesome_) that I can play around with a dripper on in the evenings, too. I'd really dig to give building coils a shot!

Thinking along these lines, I'm gonna sit with a mate of mine after work next week (I wonder if he's on here? Must ask!) for some lessons.. and xbox. 

Thanks for the welcome messages guys!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

Metal_Geo said:


> Hi hi!
> 
> I started vaping exactly two weeks ago, after 9 years (give or take) on the smellies (Menthols!). Ended up in a funky little tobacco shop with my boet and bought a Smok V8 along with some of the worst flavor I have ever tasted (Seriously, I keep it in the cupboard as a memento.. Aramax) but persevered and ended up going to the Vape shop kiosk at Cape Gate - Got some great advice, the Smok cleaned out properly and bought some decent flavor (Mango Cardinal is to die for!)
> 
> ...So, two weeks on: I haven't touched a box of smokes, I can taste food again, feel healthier, have picked up a new hobby (End of the month it's time for an upgrade after some intensive reading!), made some great friends and also getting my brother off the smellies!
> 
> I think this is the best life choice I have made in.. Well, as long as I can recall!
> 
> The about me thing is kinda given away by the nick - Noob vaper, metalhead, geologist (Now dabbling in ohms law and some chemistry!)
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know ya'all!



Welcome to the forum @Metal_Geo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to the forum @Metal_Geo , and congratulations! You are through the worst part. It’s plain sailing from here. 

Think and plan carefully for your next purchase, and keep the “ old” setup as a backup. Other than that, enjoy the journey, ask the questions and see what a great bunch of people are on the site. The willingness to share info is amazing.

Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Metal_Geo said:


> I haven't quite made a decision yet, although I know what I'm looking for - The tank is great for work (No carrying bottles around and it slides into le pocket nicely), however I'd really like to get into dripping for more flavor and some clouds! With that in mind, I'm looking for a mod with more battery life (_read, those square things that look awesome_) that I can play around with a dripper on in the evenings, too. I'd really dig to give building coils a shot!
> 
> Thinking along these lines, I'm gonna sit with a mate of mine after work next week (I wonder if he's on here? Must ask!) for some lessons.. and xbox.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome messages guys!


@Room Fogger, @Puff the Magic Dragon , @Amir, are we going to tell him about the rabbit hole now or are we going to wait until he can no longer escape? LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> @Room Fogger, @Puff the Magic Dragon , @Amir, are we going to tell him about the rabbit hole now or are we going to wait until he can no longer escape? LOL.
> 
> Regards


Raindace, Let’s wait a bit untill he’s good and solid fallen in and no way out! At least then we will have new company for a change, it’s a bit like fishing, use the lure carefully and its more fun if you have company.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Room Fogger said:


> Raindace, Let’s wait a bit untill he’s good and solid fallen in and no way out! At least then we will have new company for a change, it’s a bit like fishing, use the lure carefully and its more fun if you have company.





Poor unsuspecting bas@#$# !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waine

Welcome everyone. So many new-comers. good to see ECIGSSA growing. SA needs a strong online vaping presence. This community is inspiring. I hope your stay is as awesome as mine. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Metal_Geo



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Raindance said:


> @Room Fogger, @Puff the Magic Dragon , @Amir, are we going to tell him about the rabbit hole now or are we going to wait until he can no longer escape? LOL.
> 
> Regards



Tell him... it’s more fun when they know and still dive in head first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## KayK

Welcome to the forum @Metal_Geo ! Hope you enjoy it here. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruben

hi im ruben i started vapeing about 2years ago i have a voopoo drag with a zeus my favorite juice is one of my home made flavours its a blueberry sherbert flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rascals003

Hi @Ruben and welcome to the forum. Nice setup you have there. I too have the drag coupled with the zeus dual

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Ruben

Rascals003 said:


> Hi @Ruben and welcome to the forum. Nice setup you have there. I too have the drag coupled with the zeus dual
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



i have the zeus single coil it is very nice . i use 5 wrap aien wire coils and its awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to the forum @Ruben , hope you will enjoy it with the rest of us. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @Ruben

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Ruben said:


> hi im ruben i started vapeing about 2years ago i have a voopoo drag with a zeus my favorite juice is one of my home made flavours its a blueberry sherbert flavour


Welcome @Ruben !

Glad you decided to join us! If you have any questions don't be afraid to jump in! Apart from @Christos we're actually all quite nice! (He is too, but he just covers his heart in steel because some kid stole his tamagotchi in 1997, and he never fully recovered)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome @Ruben enjoy it, I sure have.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Ruben said:


> hi im ruben i started vapeing about 2years ago i have a voopoo drag with a zeus my favorite juice is one of my home made flavours its a blueberry sherbert flavour



Welcome to the forum @Ruben 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal_Geo

Welcome @Ruben ! New here too - There are so many pages of cool stuff I almost guarantee you will fall behind on work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Ruben said:


> hi im ruben i started vapeing about 2years ago i have a voopoo drag with a zeus my favorite juice is one of my home made flavours its a blueberry sherbert flavour


Most welcome to the forum @Ruben. We need the recipe for that blueberry sherbet of course! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruben

Metal_Geo said:


> Welcome @Ruben ! New here too - There are so many pages of cool stuff I almost guarantee you will fall behind on work!



i already have lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KayK

Hi @Ruben . Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy it here. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willielieb

Rascals003 said:


> Hi All,
> Just joined the forum recently. Im from Cape Town. Was a heavy cigarette smoker, a pack a day.
> My brother inlaw gave me one of his spare vapes to try which I used on and off until I decided to spend some money to buy my own vape. I figured that is the only way I would use it consistently and make a real effort to get off cigarettes.
> Anyway, I saw a special at Vape Cartel for the Smok kit at R400, although my brother inlaw advised against it. Well, I walked out of the store with the Voopoo Drag 157w and the Geekvape Zeus Dual atty. Its been just a little over a month now and only smoked 4 cigarettes since.
> 
> Now even when I light a cig for someone I cant stand the taste, dont think I'll ever go back.
> First kit - Pioneer IPV D2 mod with rebuildable Kangertech subtank mini - single coil atty
> Current kit - Voopoo Drag mod with rebuildable Geekvape Zeus - dual coil atty
> Kit on order and waiting to arrive - Smoant Charon Mini 225w mod with rebuildable Geekvape Ammit dual coil atty
> 
> Been browsing the forum for a while but figured its time to come and say hi to my new family


Welcome sir!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi @Ruben. Welcome to the forum

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Ruben . I trust you will enjoy your time here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GMJR

Welcome to the forum i belief your stay here will be full of joy and a lot of people to get help from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aadil mohamed

Hey guys. My name is Aadil. Been vaping for 2 1/2 years ( ON AND OFF ) after kicking the cigi habit.
I use 3 different devices. istick pico with serpent RDTA( old faithful ) got me off the cigs , vtc mini with a peerless RDTA , voopoo drag with a boreas RTA. Enjoy all 3 of them and use them daily.
Here to learn and share all things vape related. 

VAPE ON PEEPS

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Aadil mohamed said:


> Hey guys. My name is Aadil. Been vaping for 2 1/2 years ( ON AND OFF ) after kicking the cigi habit.
> I use 3 different devices. istick pico with serpent RDTA( old faithful ) got me off the cigs , vtc mini with a peerless RDTA , voopoo drag with a boreas RTA. Enjoy all 3 of them and use them daily.
> Here to learn and share all things vape related.
> 
> VAPE ON PEEPS


Welcome to the family @Aadil mohamed there is always a friendly member ready to help enjoy every moment because here is really alot of nice people

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Welcome to the forum all you new guyzzz...enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Aadil mohamed , hope you will enjoy it here with us. You started with the right mod, old faithful! Pico for the win. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Aadil mohamed said:


> Hey guys. My name is Aadil. Been vaping for 2 1/2 years ( ON AND OFF ) after kicking the cigi habit.
> I use 3 different devices. istick pico with serpent RDTA( old faithful ) got me off the cigs , vtc mini with a peerless RDTA , voopoo drag with a boreas RTA. Enjoy all 3 of them and use them daily.
> Here to learn and share all things vape related.
> 
> VAPE ON PEEPS



Slms and welcome to the forum @Aadil mohamed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @aadil Mohammed. Best place to be



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Aadil mohamed . Congratulations on quitting. The forum will provide you with answers to almost any vape related questions, and quite a lot more. Enjoy your time here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willielieb

@PyroSolutions Welcome!!!


----------



## Willielieb

Welcome @allicat !!!


----------



## Willielieb

Welcome @Aadil mohamed!!!


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Ruben and @Aadil mohamed 
Congrats on the vaping and hope you enjoy your stay here
All the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Aadil mohamed

Thank you guys...good to be part of this vape community.

VAPE ON....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sloan

Good day everyone.

My name is Sloan, I just joined and have been reading all the posts.

I started vaping around May last year and lasted 6 months until December then sadly went back to stinkies
But *I AM BACK *on the vape since 12 June this year.

My current set up is a Drop RDA with a Tauren Mech mod and I am loving it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Willielieb

Sloan said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> My name is Sloan, I just joined and have been reading all the posts.
> 
> I started vaping around May last year and lasted 6 months until December then sadly went back to stinkies
> But *I AM BACK *on the vape since 12 June this year.
> 
> My current set up is a Drop RDA with a Tauren Mech mod and I am loving it.


Welcome!! love the mech btw

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Sloan said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> My name is Sloan, I just joined and have been reading all the posts.
> 
> I started vaping around May last year and lasted 6 months until December then sadly went back to stinkies
> But *I AM BACK *on the vape since 12 June this year.
> 
> My current set up is a Drop RDA with a Tauren Mech mod and I am loving it.


Welcome @Sloan !

Would love to see a picture of the Tauren!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sloan

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Sloan !
> 
> Would love to see a picture of the Tauren!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Sloan said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> My name is Sloan, I just joined and have been reading all the posts.
> 
> I started vaping around May last year and lasted 6 months until December then sadly went back to stinkies
> But *I AM BACK *on the vape since 12 June this year.
> 
> My current set up is a Drop RDA with a Tauren Mech mod and I am loving it.


Welcome to the family @Sloan enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Voopenstein

Hi my name is Hilton, i am from Cape Town but currently working in Namibia. After a 14 year cigarette career (and countless attempts to quit) I got my first mod. Ive been cigarette free for six weeks now and loving every moment. 
My current set up is a I Joy Maxo (accuired from my good friend The Ice) with a I Joy Limitless RDTA. Although an awsome set up that tends to all my needs in terms of battery life and E liquid capacity and flavour, ill be shopping for a more pocket friendly mod as soon as i get back to CPT.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Sloan

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome to the family @Sloan enjoy your stay



Thanks, I am happy to be apart of this community.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Sloan said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> My name is Sloan, I just joined and have been reading all the posts.
> 
> I started vaping around May last year and lasted 6 months until December then sadly went back to stinkies
> But *I AM BACK *on the vape since 12 June this year.
> 
> My current set up is a Drop RDA with a Tauren Mech mod and I am loving it.



Welcome to the forum @Sloan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Dr Voopenstein said:


> Hi my name is Hilton, i am from Cape Town but currently working in Namibia. After a 14 year cigarette career (and countless attempts to quit) I got my first mod. Ive been cigarette free for six weeks now and loving every moment.
> My current set up is a I Joy Maxo (accuired from my good friend The Ice) with a I Joy Limitless RDTA. Although an awsome set up that tends to all my needs in terms of battery life and E liquid capacity and flavour, ill be shopping for a more pocket friendly mod as soon as i get back to CPT.


Hi @Dr Voopenstein way to go 6 weeks of the stinkies keep it up and welcome to the family enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Dr Voopenstein said:


> Hi my name is Hilton, i am from Cape Town but currently working in Namibia. After a 14 year cigarette career (and countless attempts to quit) I got my first mod. Ive been cigarette free for six weeks now and loving every moment.
> My current set up is a I Joy Maxo (accuired from my good friend The Ice) with a I Joy Limitless RDTA. Although an awsome set up that tends to all my needs in terms of battery life and E liquid capacity and flavour, ill be shopping for a more pocket friendly mod as soon as i get back to CPT.



Welcome to the forum @Dr Voopenstein 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Sloan and
@Dr Voopenstein



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Sloan and @Dr Voopenstein , hope you will enjoy your stay here with us. Share , ask away and enjoy, everyone here is willing to and wanting to assist in any way possible.

Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

Dr Voopenstein said:


> Hi my name is Hilton, i am from Cape Town but currently working in Namibia. After a 14 year cigarette career (and countless attempts to quit) I got my first mod. Ive been cigarette free for six weeks now and loving every moment.
> My current set up is a I Joy Maxo (accuired from my good friend The Ice) with a I Joy Limitless RDTA. Although an awsome set up that tends to all my needs in terms of battery life and E liquid capacity and flavour, ill be shopping for a more pocket friendly mod as soon as i get back to CPT.


Welcome @Dr Voopenstein !

Congrats on kicking the habit, and welcome to the new tastier, fresher-smelling one!

Any ideas on what the new setup might be yet?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Voopenstein

Thanks guys, its great to be part of the family. That first mod of mine is a Wismec JayBo Releaux RX Mini, i had it for only a month, left it in my car wich heated up to over 40 degrees, and completely stopped working and doesnt take charge. Does anybody know what it might be?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum
@Ruben 
@Aadil mohamed
@Dr Voopenstein
@Sloan

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruben

Dr Voopenstein said:


> Thanks guys, its great to be part of the family. That first mod of mine is a Wismec JayBo Releaux RX Mini, i had it for only a month, left it in my car wich heated up to over 40 degrees, and completely stopped working and doesnt take charge. Does anybody know what it might be?


Try using an external charger?


----------



## Dr Voopenstein

@Stosta Ill be looking for something compact but that still packs some punch, and especialy something with a removable 18650 battery. Something like the Smok AL85, ive read a lot of good things about the Alien mod, but also a couple of negative things about Smok in terms of reliability. Do you have any suggestions? @Ruben the battery is integrated (2100mAh), but ive tried different chargers and cables. Im thinking that the battery overheated due to external heat, but im not sure if these things happen?


----------



## BATMAN

Welcome @Ruben @Aadil mohamed and @Dr Voopenstein

Hope you guys have a lekker time here on the forum!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre Welthagen

Hi Guy's 
I smoked for 30 years and quite the day I started vaping. A little more than a year ago I bought my first vaporizer (twisp). Long story short....now I use a mesh tank and mix my own juice. Vaping changed my life, I feel so much better now. No more flem or coughing, no more wheezing chest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A warm welcome to the family @Andre Welthagen .Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to the forum @Andre Welthagen , and congratulations with your first year. Hope you enjoy the trip with us going forward.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta

Dr Voopenstein said:


> @Stosta Ill be looking for something compact but that still packs some punch, and especialy something with a removable 18650 battery. Something like the Smok AL85, ive read a lot of good things about the Alien mod, but also a couple of negative things about Smok in terms of reliability. Do you have any suggestions? @Ruben the battery is integrated (2100mAh), but ive tried different chargers and cables. Im thinking that the battery overheated due to external heat, but im not sure if these things happen?


Smok stuff is pretty popular, so you would probably be happy with one of those.

In saying that there are plenty of complaints on the reliability and especially the pain-peeling side of things. A Pico is still amazing, but they are getting harder to find, and you will be limited to 22mm tanks, unless you go for one of it's bigger brothers. A new mod that is pretty sleek and seems to check your boxes would be something like the Vaporesso Armor Pro.

http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/vaporesso-armour-pro-mod

If you want some expert and non-BS advice directly from a vendor, send a PM to @BumbleBee . He will take the time to go through the ins and outs with you and make sure you get exactly what you want and need!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Andre Welthagen said:


> Hi Guy's
> I smoked for 30 years and quite the day I started vaping. A little more than a year ago I bought my first vaporizer (twisp). Long story short....now I use a mesh tank and mix my own juice. Vaping changed my life, I feel so much better now. No more flem or coughing, no more wheezing chest.



Welcome to the forum @Andre Welthagen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Sloan said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> My name is Sloan, I just joined and have been reading all the posts.
> 
> I started vaping around May last year and lasted 6 months until December then sadly went back to stinkies
> But *I AM BACK *on the vape since 12 June this year.
> 
> My current set up is a Drop RDA with a Tauren Mech mod and I am loving it.



Welcome to the forum @Sloan 
Congrats in getting back on the vaping !
All the best to you from here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Dr Voopenstein said:


> Hi my name is Hilton, i am from Cape Town but currently working in Namibia. After a 14 year cigarette career (and countless attempts to quit) I got my first mod. Ive been cigarette free for six weeks now and loving every moment.
> My current set up is a I Joy Maxo (accuired from my good friend The Ice) with a I Joy Limitless RDTA. Although an awsome set up that tends to all my needs in terms of battery life and E liquid capacity and flavour, ill be shopping for a more pocket friendly mod as soon as i get back to CPT.



Welcome to the forum @Dr Voopenstein , lol, love that name
Congrats on the six weeks cigarette free - great achievement!
Wishing you all the best for your vape journey from here on
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre Welthagen said:


> Hi Guy's
> I smoked for 30 years and quite the day I started vaping. A little more than a year ago I bought my first vaporizer (twisp). Long story short....now I use a mesh tank and mix my own juice. Vaping changed my life, I feel so much better now. No more flem or coughing, no more wheezing chest.



Warm welcome to the forum @Andre Welthagen and thanks for the great intro
Congrats on the year off stinkies - that is a great achievement indeed!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along
Many of us here feel exactly the same way as you - that vaping changed our lives for the better - 
Certainly did in my case so cheers on that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Andre Welthagen. Great place to be at

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rascals003

Welcome to all these amazing new comers! So much love on this forum. Enjoy your stay

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jack Klinesman

Hi guys I'm Jack. Been vaping for a little over a 2 months now and tossed my smokes. (actually have about 5 packets unopened lying in a drawer somewhere) Anyway I found I prefer the darker liquids, coffee, chocolate, biscuits etc to the light fuity ones. My Mods' consist of a Paranormal 250c, Geekvape Aegis, Vgod 200, Asmodus Lustro 200 and a Vaporesso Polar. I use a few commercial tanks, Smok TFV8 Baby, Geekvape Mesh and a Vaporesso Cascade, my RTA's are a Vandy Vape Revolver, Mike's Intake and a Zeus Dual. I us a coil master building tool set with a GeekVape Ohm reader. I preper coils in the 2 - 4 range and like my vape around 40w topping out at 50. Perhaps not so much by chance but all my supplies are bought through suppliers on this site. My buddies at VapeKing Vapers' Corner The Vapery and some cool dudes in Bloemfontein and Vikings Vape. 

This is one awesome web site and I have learnt such a lot from here just reading and reading.

Cheers for now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Jack Klinesman said:


> Hi guys I'm Jack. Been vaping for a little over a 2 months now and tossed my smokes. (actually have about 5 packets unopened lying in a drawer somewhere) Anyway I found I prefer the darker liquids, coffee, chocolate, biscuits etc to the light fuity ones. My Mods' consist of a Paranormal 250c, Geekvape Aegis, Vgod 200, Asmodus Lustro 200 and a Vaporesso Polar. I use a few commercial tanks, Smok TFV8 Baby, Geekvape Mesh and a Vaporesso Cascade, my RTA's are a Vandy Vape Revolver, Mike's Intake and a Zeus Dual. I us a coil master building tool set with a GeekVape Ohm reader. I preper coils in the 2 - 4 range and like my vape around 40w topping out at 50. Perhaps not so much by chance but all my supplies are bought through suppliers on this site. My buddies at VapeKing Vapers' Corner The Vapery and some cool dudes in Bloemfontein and Vikings Vape.
> 
> This is one awesome web site and I have learnt such a lot from here just reading and reading.
> 
> Cheers for now.


Welcome Jack!

That is some nice gear you have acquired in such a short space of time!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Jack Klinesman , hope you will thoroughly enjoy your stay with us.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rascals003

Welcome Jack! 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the Family @Jack Klinesman enjoy the stay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Jack Klinsmann.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Jack Klinesman and also to all the other folks i missed to welcome. Hope you guys enhoy your stay here..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Jack Klinesman said:


> Hi guys I'm Jack. Been vaping for a little over a 2 months now and tossed my smokes. (actually have about 5 packets unopened lying in a drawer somewhere) Anyway I found I prefer the darker liquids, coffee, chocolate, biscuits etc to the light fuity ones. My Mods' consist of a Paranormal 250c, Geekvape Aegis, Vgod 200, Asmodus Lustro 200 and a Vaporesso Polar. I use a few commercial tanks, Smok TFV8 Baby, Geekvape Mesh and a Vaporesso Cascade, my RTA's are a Vandy Vape Revolver, Mike's Intake and a Zeus Dual. I us a coil master building tool set with a GeekVape Ohm reader. I preper coils in the 2 - 4 range and like my vape around 40w topping out at 50. Perhaps not so much by chance but all my supplies are bought through suppliers on this site. My buddies at VapeKing Vapers' Corner The Vapery and some cool dudes in Bloemfontein and Vikings Vape.
> 
> This is one awesome web site and I have learnt such a lot from here just reading and reading.
> 
> Cheers for now.



Welcome to the forum @Jack Klinesman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jack Klinesman

Stosta said:


> Welcome Jack!
> 
> That is some nice gear you have acquired in such a short space of time!


Ja my biggest fear in vaping is that my wife sells my kit for what I told her I paid for it ... ha ha ha ha ha.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Jack Klinesman said:


> Ja my biggest fear in vaping is that my wife sells my kit for what I told her I paid for it ... ha ha ha ha ha.


Or, "But you won that in a competition and didn't pay anything for it, so just give it away!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Modyrts

Hey there

So my names Ethan been going by the name Modyrts (Mods) for quite some time. It started as a gamer tag and eventually became a nickname. 

Been on multiple forums before and used this one multiple times before eventually signing up but this is my first vaping. Other than vaping i am a gaming enthusiast.

Im a full time accounting student who got into vaping as a hobby more than a need to quit. Used to smoke many years ago and I never revieved the same enjoyment. 

Been vaping for about three years now started with a Smok baby beast v8 stick and to this day use it regularly. Since then ive owned multiple vapes including: ijoy capo squanker, a segeili, various twisps (i know i know), smok procolor, wismec predator (apparently this one isnt waterproof), geekvape karma mech, geekvape promech and my latest addition a Vgod pro mech( my baby).


Read this, dont read this... it may just get lost in the hundreds of pages but i am happy to be here and plan to stay.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruben

Dr Voopenstein said:


> @Stosta Ill be looking for something compact but that still packs some punch, and especialy something with a removable 18650 battery. Something like the Smok AL85, ive read a lot of good things about the Alien mod, but also a couple of negative things about Smok in terms of reliability. Do you have any suggestions? @Ruben the battery is integrated (2100mAh), but ive tried different chargers and cables. Im thinking that the battery overheated due to external heat, but im not sure if these things happen?


The al85 is a very nice starter mod for its price 

But smok and reliability doesn't work anymore they used to be good but started mass productions and chose quantity over quality 

Try something like the vaperesso torent mini 

Or if you have a bit more the Voopoo drag .. I have one and they are reliable and pack massive power

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Modyrts said:


> Hey there
> 
> So my names Ethan been going by the name Modyrts (Mods) for quite some time. It started as a gamer tag and eventually became a nickname.
> 
> Been on multiple forums before and used this one multiple times before eventually signing up but this is my first vaping. Other than vaping i am a gaming enthusiast.
> 
> Im a full time accounting student who got into vaping as a hobby more than a need to quit. Used to smoke many years ago and I never revieved the same enjoyment.
> 
> Been vaping for about three years now started with a Smok baby beast v8 stick and to this day use it regularly. Since then ive owned multiple vapes including: ijoy capo squanker, a segeili, various twisps (i know i know), smok procolor, wismec predator (apparently this one isnt waterproof), geekvape karma mech, geekvape promech and my latest addition a Vgod pro mech( my baby).
> 
> 
> Read this, dont read this... it may just get lost in the hundreds of pages but i am happy to be here and plan to stay.


Welcome to the forum @Modyrts !

Always great to have another gamer on here (unless you pay to win mobile games - that's just criminal )!

You've been lucky to have owned some nice gear, and while there used to be quite a negative perception towards Twisp devices, they have changed a lot over the past year or so.

Hope you find what you're looking for on here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jack Klinesman

Dr Voopenstein said:


> @Stosta Ill be looking for something compact but that still packs some punch, and especialy something with a removable 18650 battery. Something like the Smok AL85, ive read a lot of good things about the Alien mod, but also a couple of negative things about Smok in terms of reliability. Do you have any suggestions? @Ruben the battery is integrated (2100mAh), but ive tried different chargers and cables. Im thinking that the battery overheated due to external heat, but im not sure if these things happen?


Howzit bud, absolutely nothing wrong with Smok. They have some really good Mods and some really good tanks. For similar money you have a wide range of choices. I personally like the curve mode and will only buy a Mod with this function but each to his own. My first Mod was a Smok Pro Colour which is still being used by everyone I convince to try vaping instead of smoking ha ha ha ha. You can pick up an Asmodus Lustro 200 for about a grand without a tank, a Geekvape Aegis for a little more and slightly more will get you a Vgod 200, my favorite Mod.


----------



## Modyrts

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum @Modyrts !
> 
> Always great to have another gamer on here (unless you pay to win mobile games - that's just criminal )!
> 
> You've been lucky to have owned some nice gear, and while there used to be quite a negative perception towards Twisp devices, they have changed a lot over the past year or so.
> 
> Hope you find what you're looking for on here!




Twisps are great theyve helped so many people quit smoking however they just dont grasp me as much as vaping.


Glad to be here and only mobile game i play is fallout shelter. Two years running

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Modyrts !



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Modyrts. Enjoy your stay here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome @Modyrts

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Amir

Modyrts said:


> Hey there
> 
> So my names Ethan been going by the name Modyrts (Mods) for quite some time. It started as a gamer tag and eventually became a nickname.
> 
> Been on multiple forums before and used this one multiple times before eventually signing up but this is my first vaping. Other than vaping i am a gaming enthusiast.
> 
> Im a full time accounting student who got into vaping as a hobby more than a need to quit. Used to smoke many years ago and I never revieved the same enjoyment.
> 
> Been vaping for about three years now started with a Smok baby beast v8 stick and to this day use it regularly. Since then ive owned multiple vapes including: ijoy capo squanker, a segeili, various twisps (i know i know), smok procolor, wismec predator (apparently this one isnt waterproof), geekvape karma mech, geekvape promech and my latest addition a Vgod pro mech( my baby).
> 
> 
> Read this, dont read this... it may just get lost in the hundreds of pages but i am happy to be here and plan to stay.



Welcome to the forum @Modyrts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Voopenstein

Ruben said:


> The al85 is a very nice starter mod for its price
> 
> But smok and reliability doesn't work anymore they used to be good but started mass productions and chose quantity over quality
> 
> Try something like the vaperesso torent mini
> 
> Or if you have a bit more the Voopoo drag .. I have one and they are reliable and pack massive power


@Stosta it would seem like a lot of people say the same thing about Smok, Ill defenately look into that Voopoo and the Vaperesso, I am all about the reliability. I dont nescesarely vape at high watts, max about 80, but higher capacity seems to mean longer battery life. Im using a IJoy exo rta at 40W on my quad 18650 Maxo, and im getting more than 3 days on a charge, which is great, its just bulky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the family @Modyrts enjoy your stay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome aboard @Modyrts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ruben

Dr Voopenstein said:


> @Stosta it would seem like a lot of people say the same thing about Smok, Ill defenately look into that Voopoo and the Vaperesso, I am all about the reliability. I dont nescesarely vape at high watts, max about 80, but higher capacity seems to mean longer battery life. Im using a IJoy exo rta at 40W on my quad 18650 Maxo, and im getting more than 3 days on a charge, which is great, its just bulky.


Yeah I use the Voopoo drag at about 50w and it lasts me a day with heavy use


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Jack Klinesman and @Modyrts 
Congrats on the vaping!
Wishing you well on your vaping journeys from here on - and enjoy your stay here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ikram

Hi guys, my name is Ikram.. .from Durban... I'm looking for a juice called screamo mango... Tried various different mango flavourz however prefer that 1 specifically....please advise if u know of any stockists

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Ikram said:


> Hi guys, my name is Ikram.. .from Durban... I'm looking for a juice called screamo mango... Tried various different mango flavourz however prefer that 1 specifically....please advise if u know of any stockists



Slms and welcome to the forum @Ikram 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

welcome to the forum @Ikram.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Ikram said:


> Hi guys, my name is Ikram.. .from Durban... I'm looking for a juice called screamo mango... Tried various different mango flavourz however prefer that 1 specifically....please advise if u know of any stockists



Welcome to the forum @Ikram 

Feel free to start a new thread in the "who has stock" subforum to ask who has that juice you looking for
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

Supporting vendors here on the forum can try help you out there


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the family @Ikram enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steveza

Heya! 

Steve here.. Been vaping on and off for several years, starting with a Twisp clearo and red bull flavour—but thankfully moving up onto better equipment!

Am now trying out the salt nic hype train, which seems to deliver a bit more of a kick than sub-ohm setups. I'm here to hear of other people who're moving back to MTL (and maybe to sell some of my bigger mods!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome @Ikram and @steveza


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @steveza.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

steveza said:


> Heya!
> 
> Steve here.. Been vaping on and off for several years, starting with a Twisp clearo and red bull flavour—but thankfully moving up onto better equipment!
> 
> Am now trying out the salt nic hype train, which seems to deliver a bit more of a kick than sub-ohm setups. I'm here to hear of other people who're moving back to MTL (and maybe to sell some of my bigger mods!)



Welcome to the forum @steveza


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the family @steveza enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova

Welcome to all the new members:
@Metal_Geo @Ruben 
@Aadil mohamed 
@Sloan 
@Dr Voopenstein 
@Andre Welthagen 
@Jack Klinesman 
@Modyrts 
@Ikram 
@steveza
Welcome to the family!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

steveza said:


> Heya!
> 
> Steve here.. Been vaping on and off for several years, starting with a Twisp clearo and red bull flavour—but thankfully moving up onto better equipment!
> 
> Am now trying out the salt nic hype train, which seems to deliver a bit more of a kick than sub-ohm setups. I'm here to hear of other people who're moving back to MTL (and maybe to sell some of my bigger mods!)



Welcome to the forum @steveza and congrats on the vaping
Ive been doing both MTL and lung hit for quite a while
I find some juices are best for lung hits while nothing beats a strong tobacco in MTL for me
Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IrU3

Hi All, My name is Yusrie( I Are U3) hence IrU3
im from cape town and i have been vaping since last year June. i started out with a Troll RTA on a minikin Boost.
learnt about wicking etc and played around with coils(still learning)
then i picked up a smok v8 stick with a big baby beast and swapped the troll for the BBB which was giving me great flavour with the ease of not having to build coils and rewick. just screw in a new coil. 

and then i had the opportunity to try and RDA. it changed my entire view. yes i love the ease of a tank and still switch to the tank when diving. but love the RDA.

i also started mixing my own flavours recently. i have 2 basic flavours that i have made a fruit and a dessert. and then i am tweaking the recipes until i get something thats amzing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## St3baS

Hi guys, Stephen here. Been vaping for a few months now (never a smoker, only hubbly) and I've progressed from a smok alien starter kit to a voopoo drag with Engine 2 RTA on it.

Came here to buy/sell/trade and learn what you guys think about flavours and tanks! I'm not a fan of any of the cream or custard flavours as they seem to stick in the tank even after putting new liquid in.

Best flavours I've had so far is the Flavair Blackcurrent and the Gost RED

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Eyesonly

Good Day Everyone

I'm new here and just got my setup 2 weeks ago. Got off cigarettes and full time with my smok. Loving it and just received my ingredients for mixing today. Feel like a kid on his birthday. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

IrU3 said:


> Hi All, My name is Yusrie( I Are U3) hence IrU3
> im from cape town and i have been vaping since last year June. i started out with a Troll RTA on a minikin Boost.
> learnt about wicking etc and played around with coils(still learning)
> then i picked up a smok v8 stick with a big baby beast and swapped the troll for the BBB which was giving me great flavour with the ease of not having to build coils and rewick. just screw in a new coil.
> 
> and then i had the opportunity to try and RDA. it changed my entire view. yes i love the ease of a tank and still switch to the tank when diving. but love the RDA.
> 
> i also started mixing my own flavours recently. i have 2 basic flavours that i have made a fruit and a dessert. and then i am tweaking the recipes until i get something thats amzing.


Welcome Yusrie!

What a way to start off! I started with an EVOD, you're lucky you got such a great setup to begin with. But I suppose the EVOD did the trick so I can't complain too much!

We have a great DIY section, hopefully you'll share your recipes with us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

St3baS said:


> Hi guys, Stephen here. Been vaping for a few months now (never a smoker, only hubbly) and I've progressed from a smok alien starter kit to a voopoo drag with Engine 2 RTA on it.
> 
> Came here to buy/sell/trade and learn what you guys think about flavours and tanks! I'm not a fan of any of the cream or custard flavours as they seem to stick in the tank even after putting new liquid in.
> 
> Best flavours I've had so far is the Flavair Blackcurrent and the Gost RED


An official welcome Stephen, thanks for introducing yourself!

As a matter of interest do you vape 0mg juices or ones with nic in them? Fruity menthols are my favourite, if you haven't tried some Red Pill, Nasty Cush Man, or Naked 100 Brain Freeze, then you need to go get some!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Eyesonly said:


> Good Day Everyone
> 
> I'm new here and just got my setup 2 weeks ago. Got off cigarettes and full time with my smok. Loving it and just received my ingredients for mixing today. Feel like a kid on his birthday. Lol


Welcome @Eyesonly !

Congrats on kicking the habit! What SMOK kit do you have?

Best of luck with the mixing. With the assistance available from the DIY guys here, you're sure to be making something delicious in no time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A warm welcome to you all 
@IrU3 , @St3baS , @Eyesonly 
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IrU3

Stosta said:


> Welcome Yusrie!
> 
> What a way to start off! I started with an EVOD, you're lucky you got such a great setup to begin with. But I suppose the EVOD did the trick so I can't complain too much!
> 
> We have a great DIY section, hopefully you'll share your recipes with us!


thank you. i will share as soon as i have it perfected. right now some of the flavour notes are too subtle and others overpowering.

i had a good start because it was well researched before purchasing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## St3baS

Stosta said:


> An official welcome Stephen, thanks for introducing yourself!
> 
> As a matter of interest do you vape 0mg juices or ones with nic in them? Fruity menthols are my favourite, if you haven't tried some Red Pill, Nasty Cush Man, or Naked 100 Brain Freeze, then you need to go get some!



Thanks very much! I've been on 3mg juices from the start, I think thats why I upgraded so quickly haha! The Flavair blackberry is the only menthol type flavour I've had and its a very light menthol but I will give your suggestions a try  Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

IrU3 said:


> thank you. i will share as soon as i have it perfected. right now some of the flavour notes are too subtle and others overpowering.
> 
> i had a good start because it was well researched before purchasing.


Even a work in progress is good, you never know when someone else might have a suggestion on hitting the notes you're looking for!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wmrigney

Hi Everyone. I'm Warren and I started vaping in June this year.Completely left the stinkies. Started with a Joyetech exceed D19 then moved to a Vaporesso Swag and now I'm using an Aegis Legend and a Drag on the way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome @wmrigney enjoy your stay congrats on kicking the stinkie habit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum

@IrU3 
@St3baS 
@Eyesonly 

Gr8 place to be at... 




Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @wmrigney to the forum.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

yaasir said:


> Much Obliged
> There's lots of info here, and I'm grateful that SA is so into it.. It's damn really enjoyable that now and then I feel guilty when vaping on flavour that blows your mind through the roof and those that don't vape cannot experience it..
> anyway! thank you.


@yaasir ,@Vapeginner and all our new forum friends, welcome and greetings from Johnston Rhode Island!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB

Hello All. I have been smoking for nearly 20 years now and have tried on many occasions to quit, however, this was short lived. I recently got into vaping in an attempt to quit once and for all. I fall back into old habits from time to time, but I am determined to kick the "butt". I am currently running a VandyVape Pulse 80W regulated mod with a VandyVape Phodia RDA/RSA and RYPE Mixed Berries juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @NOOB



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome @NOOB 
You should kick the "butt" now with the pulse 80w as your helping hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

A very warm welcome to the forum @NOOB. Hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## NOOB

hot.chillie35 said:


> Welcome to the forum @NOOB
> View attachment 140762
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Thanks @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB

Thanks @Bulldog and @KarlDP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @NOOB . Well done on your attempts to quit. You can do it. Thousands of people on the forum have done it through vaping, and the support of fellow forum members. If you feel like smoking maybe you should adjust your vaping habits to fine tune it to your preferences. The Pulse is great but you don't say what strength nicotine you use. Often smokers start with a cloud blowing kit with lower nic. The latest trend is for smokers to start with lower wattage devices and higher nic. 

If you feel the urge to smoke ask forumites to suggest alternatives which will make it easier for you. We are always willing to help smokers to quit as we have all been through it. 

Best of luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @NOOB . Well done on your attempts to quit. You can do it. Thousands of people on the forum have done it through vaping, and the support of fellow forum members. If you feel like smoking maybe you should adjust your vaping habits to fine tune it to your preferences. The Pulse is great but you don't say what strength nicotine you use. Often smokers start with a cloud blowing kit with lower nic. The latest trend is for smokers to start with lower wattage devices and higher nic.
> 
> If you feel the urge to smoke ask forumites to suggest alternatives which will make it easier for you. We are always willing to help smokers to quit as we have all been through it.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> View attachment 140774


Hi @Puff the Magic Dragon 

Thanks for the welcome and the advice. I thought of starting with a lower nicotine level (3mg) and increasing from there if necessary. I am currently battling with flavour from my RDA/RSA, which is probably contributing the most towards returning to old habits at the moment. I have posted a thread in the "Ask Vape Veteran" forum regarding this issue and will probably get some help soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wmrigney

Welcome NOOB.I also just recently just starting vaping. I started with the stick device but that didnt cut it for me so I went and got a swag which is also and 80W mod with the 510 drip tip but it didnt seem to work either.It was better than with the stick device but I still had the craving. I eventually went and got a Revenger X which came with a 24mm tank 810 drip tip and that did it. The wife had the same problem but she would smoke ciggies in between. Since I gave her the Revenger she hasnt touched a cigarette again. I know everyone says start slow with a small mod but for some of us I think we just need to jump into the deep end to start swimming.

Forgot to say I'm using 3mg nic. I tried the 6 and almost puked and that was with the swag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB

wmrigney said:


> Welcome NOOB.I also just recently just starting vaping. I started with the stick device but that didnt cut it for me so I went and got a swag which is also and 80W mod with the 510 drip tip but it didnt seem to work either.It was better than with the stick device but I still had the craving. I eventually went and got a Revenger X which came with a 24mm tank 810 drip tip and that did it. The wife had the same problem but she would smoke ciggies in between. Since I gave her the Revenger she hasnt touched a cigarette again. I know everyone says start slow with a small mod but for some of us I think we just need to jump into the deep end to start swimming.
> 
> Forgot to say I'm using 3mg nic. I tried the 6 and almost puked and that was with the swag.


Hi @wmrigney. Luckily I had tried vaping once or twice with a friend and immediately realised that this could help me to quit smoking. He had a Voopoo Drag mod and that was exactly what I decided to get for my first mod. The Drag is an excelent device, but when I looked into vaping a little more I came across a good few articles regarding squonking and decided to get the Pulse 80W as well. So, two months into vaping and I already have two mods! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wmrigney

Hell dude 2 months in I'm already on my 5th mod.Shoulda done what you did and got the drag from the start.


----------



## NOOB

wmrigney said:


> Hell dude 2 months in I'm already on my 5th mod.Shoulda done what you did and got the drag from the start.


WOW! 5th mod?! I'll probably invest in others as well during my vaping journey, but yeah, pretty happy with what I have at the moment.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

I know we chat today but anyway a BIG welcome to the family @NOOB enjoy your stay.


----------



## NOOB

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I know we chat today but anyway a BIG welcome to the family @NOOB enjoy your stay.


Thanks @MrGSmokeFree. I have had a very warm welcome to the forum. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zenzen

Hi all so i just bought my first vape today a Smok Majesty.

Decided eventually to make the swap to vaporizers. 

was scouring the net for tips and came across this site and saw some awesome stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## NOOB

Hi @Zenzen. Welcome to the forum. I joined a couple of days ago and am absolutely blown away by the support I have received from the members thus far. 
Good luck on your journey to kick the "butt". 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the family @Zenzen enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Zenzen .All vape questions will be answered by a bunch of decent folk who are willing to help anyone who is giving up smoking. Enjoy your time here and ask questions. Experts abound wrt kit, coils, safety, DIY juice and much more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

To the recent joiners

@IrU3 , @St3baS , @Eyesonly , @wmrigney , @NOOB and @Zenzen 

Congrats on the vaping and wishing you well on your vaping journeys!
We are very lucky here on the forum to have so many experienced and helpful vapers 
So feel free to ask questions as you go along.
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Zenzen



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ikram

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Ikram
> 
> Feel free to start a new thread in the "who has stock" subforum to ask who has that juice you looking for
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/
> 
> Supporting vendors here on the forum can try help you out there


Thanks for the warm welcome guys.... 

And thanks for the info.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Ikram



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyron Frahm

Hi All,

Okay so I started vaping about 3 - 4 months ago. I was not a smoker and still don't do the nicotine side of vaping.
I actually got my first basic vape kit from my dad in December, as I wanted to replace my hubbly with vaping as it just seemed easier!

About 3-4 months ago I watched some vape trick videos, and thought I want to try doing that as it seemed fun. I SUCKED 

From there I started watching DIY videos and thought that looks pretty cool. Started off small, just testing out 1 or 2 flavours and paid quite a lot for them etc. after creating the first flavour I was so happy that in the last 2 months I have become addicted. The amount of research I do is insane and I have 4-5 companies booked marked that sell Flavour Concentrates at great prices.

My office in my house is FULL of flavours with most probably way over 50 flavour concentrates! I watch DIY or DIE etc. and I watch reviews and other videos non stop! So my knowledge is growing with time.

I have created a few recipes that are my own that I'm super happy with and I'm working on about 6 others that I want to perfect.

I now own an Eleaf Ijust 3 (first one after my dad's basic kit), I then bought the Puma 200w Mod and I own a VGOD. I am waiting on my dovpo MVV mod to arrive. I also have a velocity v2 RDA and a VV Mesh RDA. Got 1 or 2 clones coming that I can't wait for.

I am also in the progress of getting my wife off CIGS and on to Vaping. Wish me luck!

Hope that covers almost all of my vaping experience and the about me part. Looking forward to connecting with others on the forum. THANKS!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Tyron Frahm. Have an awesome stay.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the family @Tyron Frahm there is not enough money in world that can buy the advice that the friendly members offer on this forum for free. Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome to the family @Tyron Frahm there is not enough money in world that can buy the advice that the friendly members offer on this forum for free. Enjoy your stay.


Cudn't have said it any better

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Tyron Frahm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Okay so I started vaping about 3 - 4 months ago. I was not a smoker and still don't do the nicotine side of vaping.
> I actually got my first basic vape kit from my dad in December, as I wanted to replace my hubbly with vaping as it just seemed easier!
> 
> About 3-4 months ago I watched some vape trick videos, and thought I want to try doing that as it seemed fun. I SUCKED
> 
> From there I started watching DIY videos and thought that looks pretty cool. Started off small and just testing out 1 or 2 flavours and paid quite a lot for them etc. after creating the first flavour I was so happy that in the last 2months I have become addicted. The amount of research I do is insane and I have 4-5 companies booked mark that sell Flavour Concentrates.
> 
> My office in my house is FULL of flavours with most probably way over 50 flavour concentrates! I watch DIY or DIE etc. and I watch reviews and other videos non stop! So my knowledge is growing with time.
> 
> I have created a few recipes that are my own that I am super happy with and I am working on about 6 others that I want to perfect.
> 
> I now own an Eleaf Ijust 3 (first one after my dad's basic kit), I then bought the Puma 200w Mod and I own a VGOD. I am waiting on my dovpo MVV mod to arrive. I also have a velocity v2 RDA and a VV Mesh RDA. Got 1 or 2 clones coming that I can't wait for.
> 
> I am also in the progress of getting my wife off CIGS and on to Vaping. Wish me luck!
> 
> Hope that covers almost all of my vaping experience and the about me part. Looking forward to connecting with others on the forum. THANKS!!!!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the hubbly habit - it is worse than smoking. DIY is fun. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Tyron Frahm and enjoy your stay. The DIY section is epic here. Sure you will get lots of tips and advice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @Tyron Frahm. Enjoy your stay and well done.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smittie

Hi Everyone! 

I've been trolling the reviews on the forum for some time and decided to join, eventually... Started Vaping October last year and have not touched a stinky since the beginning of November. 

Thanks to all the guys for your detailed reviews! Really helps a lot when it gets down to decision making time on new kit!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Smittie said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I've been trolling the reviews on the forum for some time and decided to join, eventually... Started Vaping October last year and have not touched a stinky since the beginning of November.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys for your detailed reviews! Really helps a lot when it gets down to decision making time on new kit!


Most welcome to the forum @Smittie. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB

Hi @Smittie Welcome to the forum and congrats on kicking the habit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Watsup Guyzzzz...
Mofo Vapes In the house. I am a Local Vape Reviewer and Connoisseur.
Love my Dual Coils to death...Fancy some singles as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Smittie said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I've been trolling the reviews on the forum for some time and decided to join, eventually... Started Vaping October last year and have not touched a stinky since the beginning of November.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys for your detailed reviews! Really helps a lot when it gets down to decision making time on new kit!


Good man! Glad you decided to join!

Almost a year with no cigs now! Congratulations! What kit did the trick for you as a matter of interest?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Smittie.


----------



## Smittie

Stosta said:


> Good man! Glad you decided to join!
> 
> Almost a year with no cigs now! Congratulations! What kit did the trick for you as a matter of interest?



I still have the old Smok G150 which i'm going to replace with the Vaporesso Polar or Smoant Charon-Mini... Still need to decide between them.

I used Baby Beast tank for a while but replaced that with the Zeus when it came out and got an OBS Crius 2 a while back as well. I have not delved into the dual coils as yet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hi @Smittie a warm welcome to the family.Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Smittie



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gypsy@321

Hi Guys & Gals

I smoked for 23 years. My husband started to vape before I did, and he forced me to start vaping. I was stubborn and mad at him at first because vaping did not taste the same as cigarettes. It took a couple of months but today I can say with pride that I am vaping!
So after about two years it is as follows:
1) Charge batteries
2) Fill device with juice
3) Vape like a demon all day long

There is just one little thing bugging me but someday it will be sorted out.
Problem = Husband
He would be the one to service my device...... Sooooo when he comes home form work the story is as follows:
"Skattie.......Skattie. Would you please service my device its not working
"What! again! I serviced it a few days ago. You vape like a slut!
but then he does it anyway

I can not imagine myself ever going back to smoking again.
Vaping really changed my life

If you would ask me what kind of a device I have. All I know it is black and yellow therefore I call it BumbleBee.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Gypsy@321 and enjoy you stay here.

Had a good giggle  about your story as it sounds very familiar.. LOL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NOOB

LOLZ!!! Welcome to the forum @Gypsy@321! You will find loads of useful information here and don't be afraid to ask if you need help with anything!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Funny intro @Gypsy@321 .Welcome to the family.There are alot of good people ready to help and alot of info to read in the older posts.Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Watch out @BumbleBee there is a new bee in town

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Watch out @BumbleBee there is a new bee in town


I see so 

Welcome @Gypsy@321 and BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome @Gypsy@321 this is the correct place to be. You will be servicing your own device in no time, hell you will even know what kind of device it is 
PS. Can't really blame hubby for being reluctant to service your device, i would feel the same if my wife was sucking on BumbleBee all day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Gypsy@321 . Congratulations on giving up smoking.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Hi ladies and gents

Sooo, I smoked for 20 years, i then started using other substances and quit it all about 2 years ago... when the urge to do/use/take something started again i turned to vaping(23.08.2018 will be a year) and i have NEVER lapsed. I have been clean of all substances and stinkies for 3 years. Vaping had also helped with some weight loss (BONUS).. All the good flavors without the KJ's...

I have a few mods, rdas and rtas and i am still learning about vaping every day... 

Fav mod and tank.
Smoant Charon TS 218 with Geekvape Zues Dual

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hi @Hanre "Trol" Slier welcome to the family .Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi @Hanre "Trol" Slier welcome to the family .Enjoy your stay.


Hi @MrGSmokeFree thanx i appreciate it...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Gypsy@321 said:


> Hi Guys & Gals
> 
> I smoked for 23 years. My husband started to vape before I did, and he forced me to start vaping. I was stubborn and mad at him at first because vaping did not taste the same as cigarettes. It took a couple of months but today I can say with pride that I am vaping!
> So after about two years it is as follows:
> 1) Charge batteries
> 2) Fill device with juice
> 3) Vape like a demon all day long
> 
> There is just one little thing bugging me but someday it will be sorted out.
> Problem = Husband
> He would be the one to service my device...... Sooooo when he comes home form work the story is as follows:
> "Skattie.......Skattie. Would you please service my device its not working
> "What! again! I serviced it a few days ago. You vape like a slut!
> but then he does it anyway
> 
> I can not imagine myself ever going back to smoking again.
> Vaping really changed my life
> 
> If you would ask me what kind of a device I have. All I know it is black and yellow therefore I call it BumbleBee.


Most welcome to the forum @Gypsy@321. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge accomplishment. My story is similar. HRH started vaping 1 year after me. Servicing is my department and the conversation is alike - except for the "slut" part - I would not survive. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi ladies and gents
> 
> Sooo, I smoked for 20 years, i then started using other substances and quit it all about 2 years ago... when the urge to do/use/take something started again i turned to vaping(23.08.2018 will be a year) and i have NEVER lapsed. I have been clean of all substances and stinkies for 3 years. Vaping had also helped with some weight loss (BONUS).. All the good flavors without the KJ's...
> 
> I have a few mods, rdas and rtas and i am still learning about vaping every day...
> 
> Fav mod and tank.
> Smoant Charon TS 218 with Geekvape Zues Dual



hi, welcome, so you were 9 years old when you started smoking, yoh !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

vicTor said:


> hi, welcome, so you were 9 years old when you started smoking, yoh !


Hi...
I was indeed, started with a drag here and there, having siblings older than me seeing what they did and doing what they did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi...
> I was indeed, started with a drag here and there, having siblings older than me seeing what they did and doing what they did.



well, all you need now is right here on this forum, you've taken a step in the right direction, enjoy !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Gypsy@321



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and welcome to the forum @Hanre "Trol" Slier



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gypsy@321

Thank you to all that welcomed me today. Much appreciated.
Especially liked all the comments

And this is my BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

vicTor said:


> well, all you need now is right here on this forum, you've taken a step in the right direction, enjoy !


I appreciate it @vicTor thanx... i am looking forward to being part of the forum and yea the vape life is a great life... thanx once again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB

Gypsy@321 said:


> Thank you to all that welcomed me today. Much appreciated.
> Especially liked all the comments
> 
> And this is my BumbleBee
> View attachment 141359


Hi there @Gypsy@321. I'm speaking under correction here, but I think your BumbleBee is the iJoy Capo. Some of the guys that have been vaping for longer than I have should be able to say certain. Certainly does look like BumbleBee though. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

hot.chillie35 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum @Hanre "Trol" Slier
> View attachment 141355
> 
> 
> Thanx a lot @hot.chillie35 appreciate it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gypsy@321

@NOOB You are correct, I actually turned it upside down and saw iJoy. But I will stick to BumbleBee. That I can remember.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB

Gypsy@321 said:


> @NOOB You are correct, I actually turned it upside down and saw iJoy. But I will stick to BumbleBee. That I can remember.


Haha! @Gypsy@321, BumbleBee is a good name and it looks the part as well! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Hanre "Trol" Slier . 

Congratulations on beating the addictions. I have found that the forum is a very supportive group and it has helped many of us to stay off cigarettes. 
If you ever need help just ask. Most of us are willing to help.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Gypsy@321 and @Hanre "Trol" Slier 

Congrats on the vaping! Its a great thing you have done to quit the stinkies. Superb achievement. Keep it up and enjoy the journey!

Feel free to ask questions as you go along, we are lucky to have many experienced and helpful vapers on the forum.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @Hanre "Trol" Slier .
> 
> Congratulations on beating the addictions. I have found that the forum is a very supportive group and it has helped many of us to stay off cigarettes.
> If you ever need help just ask. Most of us are willing to help.
> Thanx @Puff the Magic Dragon i appreciate it and happy to have found a forum full of support... Will most def. ask questions.
> View attachment 141368

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Gypsy@321 and @Hanre "Trol" Slier
> 
> Congrats on the vaping! Its a great thing you have done to quit the stinkies. Superb achievement. Keep it up and enjoy the journey!
> 
> Feel free to ask questions as you go along, we are lucky to have many experienced and helpful vapers on the forum.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 141370



Hi @Silver thanx i appreciate it and looking forward to live and to learn all about vaping and becoming healthier again. 

Great interaction from the forum so far and it is great... now to go and see if i can find some good juice receipes to make...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Werner Koen

Hi guys,

I'm Werner from JHB, I have been vaping on and off for about 4 years now, but kicked the bad smoking habit recently.
At the moment I'm rocking the DROP & Tesla WYE 200W. My drag was just beaten up pretty badly and decided to get a new daily driver.
The Tesla has been good so far. 

Good meeting ya'all.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Gypsy@321

Welcome to the forum @Werner Koen.


----------



## NOOB

Werner Koen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm Werner from JHB, I have been vaping on and off for about 4 years now, but kicked the bad smoking habit recently.
> At the moment I'm rocking the DROP & Tesla WYE 200W. My drag was just beaten up pretty badly and decided to get a new daily driver.
> The Tesla has been good so far.
> 
> Good meeting ya'all.


Welcome @Werner Koen. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog

Yup welcome @Werner Koen


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome @Werner Koen enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Werner Koen . Congratulations on giving up he stinkies. 

There is plenty of reliable information on the forum and lots of members who are always prepared to offer advice.


----------



## Robert pt

Hello my friends my name is Robert and i am from Portugal vaping for 2 years. I have been following this forum since I bought my first billet box in last year. It has been a great pleasure to read and see everyone posts.best vape forum I know. But not so nice for my wallet .but I really trust in some person's taste in here.it was time to do a presentation. And make part of this great community. 
I have learned a lot from you guys . Many thanks for all and sorry for my bad English

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi Robert @Robert pt . Welcome to the forum It is always a pleasure to welcome new "international" members. 

Your English is excellent, there is no need to apologise for it. I am sure that most of our members are unable to speak more than one or two words of Portuguese.

Não falo Português. Falo Inglês. OK, I cheated. I googled those phrases.

I hope that you enjoy your time here with us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Robert pt

Hehehe many thanks my friend for your kind words . It's my pleasure to make part of this great great community

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blackhammer272

Hey guys my name is Shamsudeen its an awesome experience to be part of this forum. I'm a vaper for 6 months now and quitting stinkies was the best part of my life. Theres a lot to learn and its good to be here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Werner Koen

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Robert pt 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Blackhammer272

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the family @Robert pt and @Blackhammer272 enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Welcome to all the new kids on the block.

@Robert pt
@Blackhammer272
@Werner Koen
@Hanre "Trol" Slier 
@Gypsy@321

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB

Hi @Robert pt and @Blackhammer272, welcome to the forum. I have not been here for long, but I can tell you that it has been an absolute pleasure being part of this forum. Enjoy your stay and please feel free to ask questions. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gypsy@321

Welcome @Robert pt


----------



## Gypsy@321

Welcome @Blackhammer272

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova

Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Blackhammer272 . Congratulations on six months smoke free. You have done the hardest part. From now on it will be much easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SteamMaster

Hey everyone my name is Amanda and I'm part owner of a company called Steam Masters. I have been vaping for around 3 years now and it has become not just a hobby but a career and lifestyle that I am passionate about. I look forward to chatting to you all on here and possibly meeting some of you at VapeCon and other events

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@SteamMaster welcome to the family I think you can answer alot of questions instead of asking them.Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gypsy@321

Welcome @SteamMaster

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @SteamMaster. Lovely to have you here and enjoy your stay! I love it when people make careers out of hobbies and passions! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi & welcome @SteamMaster. Glad to have you



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Werner Koen and @Blackhammer272 
Congrats on the vaping and hope you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Silver

Robert pt said:


> Hello my friends my name is Robert and i am from Portugal vaping for 2 years. I have been following this forum since I bought my first billet box in last year. It has been a great pleasure to read and see everyone posts.best vape forum I know. But not so nice for my wallet .but I really trust in some person's taste in here.it was time to do a presentation. And make part of this great community.
> I have learned a lot from you guys . Many thanks for all and sorry for my bad English



Warm welcome to the forum @Robert pt 
Thanks for the kind words
Its great to have international members with us - looking forward to hearing more about the vaping scene in Portugal. 
All the best and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Silver

SteamMaster said:


> Hey everyone my name is Amanda and I'm part owner of a company called Steam Masters. I have been vaping for around 3 years now and it has become not just a hobby but a career and lifestyle that I am passionate about. I look forward to chatting to you all on here and possibly meeting some of you at VapeCon and other events



Ah, welcome Amanda @SteamMaster !
Looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @SteamMaster .


----------



## Amir

Welcome to the forum.

@Robert pt
@Blackhammer272
@Werner Koen
@Hanre "Trol" Slier 
@Gypsy
@321
@SteamMaster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Amir said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Thanx @Amir appreciate it...
> @Robert pt
> @Blackhammer272
> @Werner Koen
> @Hanre "Trol" Slier
> @Gypsy
> @321
> @SteamMaster
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Reminder to all new members

VapeCon 2018 is taking place on 25&26 August at Heartfelt Arena in Pretoria

Its going to be *double mega epic*
If you are able to attend, I strongly recommend it.

*93 of the finest vaping vendors under one roof - including 15 internationals*
*Lots of new products and innovations - and great specials*
*Competitions and lots of giveaways.*
*Great food and drinks *
Visit the official *VapeCon RSVP* thread. It has all the info.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-sat-sun-25-26-aug-rsvp-save-the-date.t46417/

You can buy *tickets* online beforehand from iTickets.co.za at a reduced price
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-tickets-online-at-itickets.t51384/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robert pt

Many thanks for all of you my friends. In Portugal we don't have a community like in this forum. We have a Facebook group but you don't get any information or help if you're beginning in vaping. You just see a lot of word wars with shop owners and who have the biggest vape. It's a shame because we are all in the same boat to get rid of the stinky. 
One more thing sorry for my english my portuguese is much better hehehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Robert pt said:


> Many thanks for all of you my friends. In Portugal we don't have a community like in this forum. We have a Facebook group but you don't get any information or help if you're beginning in vaping. You just see a lot of word wars with shop owners and who have the biggest vape. It's a shame because we are all in the same boat to get rid of the stinky.
> One more thing sorry for my english my portuguese is much better hehehe



Your English is great @Robert pt 
Far better than my non-existent Portuguese 

Thanks for being involved here and sharing yout comments. We appreciate it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DamianDeBarros

Hi Fellow Vapers! My name is Damian De Barros. Im 21 years old, from Cape Town. Been vaping for 5 Years already, and have had an account before, but because I had an email address change and forgot my password - I was forced to recreate a profile. I am a proud Vaper, and am proud of the Vaping Community as a whole - as we are the friendliest industry EVER! I look forward to growing, alongside the rest of you all. Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

DamianDeBarros said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers! My name is Damian De Barros. Im 21 years old, from Cape Town. Been vaping for 5 Years already, and have had an account before, but because I had an email address change and forgot my password - I was forced to recreate a profile. I am a proud Vaper, and am proud of the Vaping Community as a whole - as we are the friendliest industry EVER! I look forward to growing, alongside the rest of you all. Have a great day!



Warm welcome back @DamianDeBarros 
Loved your intro
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Braki

Welcome @DamianDeBarros and @Robert pt ! You will love this forum. The support system is amazing and the knowledge is sometimes better than Google  Ok.... Most of the times its better than Google


----------



## BATMAN

Welcome to the forum
@Robert pt
@Blackhammer272
@Werner Koen
@Hanre "Trol" Slier 
@Gypsy
@SteamMaster

Hope you guys have fun on the forum!


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Good morning ladies and gents

Not sure where to post/ask but i need some information.

I am interested in the Yihi SX mini G class and the Dotmod 200W box mod. 

Can anyone give me some insight into which one is the better buy?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Andre

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Good morning ladies and gents
> 
> Not sure where to post/ask but i need some information.
> 
> I am interested in the Yihi SX mini G class and the Dotmod 200W box mod.
> 
> Can anyone give me some insight into which one is the better buy?
> 
> Thanx in advance.


Probably best to start a new thread in this forum for more responses, @Hanre "Trol" Slier.


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

Andre said:


> Probably best to start a new thread in this forum for more responses, @Hanre "Trol" Slier.



@Andre thanx Andre will do...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ric Samie

Hey people. Rick here so been vaping a year and a half now. never been a smoker but use too hookah a lot till i started getting real sick. switched over to vping never looked back.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

DamianDeBarros said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers! My name is Damian De Barros. Im 21 years old, from Cape Town. Been vaping for 5 Years already, and have had an account before, but because I had an email address change and forgot my password - I was forced to recreate a profile. I am a proud Vaper, and am proud of the Vaping Community as a whole - as we are the friendliest industry EVER! I look forward to growing, alongside the rest of you all. Have a great day!



Welcome to the forum @DamianDeBarros


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Ric Samie said:


> Hey people. Rick here so been vaping a year and a half now. never been a smoker but use too hookah a lot till i started getting real sick. switched over to vping never looked back.



Welcome to the forum @Ric Samie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi & Welcome to the forum @DamianDeBarros & @Ric Samie. Best place to be at



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schalk Bezuidenhout

Good day everyone.

Schalk here.

Been vaping for just under 2 years now. Went from stinkies to between 3mg - 6mg nic currently.

Never want to touch the stinkies again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Schalk Bezuidenhout.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nish77

Hi Guys, My name is Nishen. I'm from Durban. I've been vaping now for about a year. I love the flavours...Currently vaping on a Smok Alien 220w with a Vgod Pro2 RDTA...juice---Caramel Peanut butter donut 6mg...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Schalk Bezuidenhout said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> Schalk here.
> 
> Been vaping for just under 2 years now. Went from stinkies to between 3mg - 6mg nic currently.
> 
> Never want to touch the stinkies again.


Welcome to the family @Schalk Bezuidenhout enjoy your stay.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Nish77 said:


> Hi Guys, My name is Nishen. I'm from Durban. I've been vaping now for about a year. I love the flavours...Currently vaping on a Smok Alien 220w with a Vgod Pro2 RDTA...juice---Caramel Peanut butter donut 6mg...


Hi @Nish77 welcome to the family enjoy your stay.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Ric Samie said:


> Hey people. Rick here so been vaping a year and a half now. never been a smoker but use too hookah a lot till i started getting real sick. switched over to vping never looked back.


Welcome to the family @Ric Samie enjoy your stay.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

DamianDeBarros said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers! My name is Damian De Barros. Im 21 years old, from Cape Town. Been vaping for 5 Years already, and have had an account before, but because I had an email address change and forgot my password - I was forced to recreate a profile. I am a proud Vaper, and am proud of the Vaping Community as a whole - as we are the friendliest industry EVER! I look forward to growing, alongside the rest of you all. Have a great day!


Welcome back @DamianDeBarros .


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and welcome @Nish77.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Schalk Bezuidenhout said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> Schalk here.
> 
> Been vaping for just under 2 years now. Went from stinkies to between 3mg - 6mg nic currently.
> 
> Never want to touch the stinkies again.



Welcome to the forum @Schalk Bezuidenhout 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Nish77 said:


> Hi Guys, My name is Nishen. I'm from Durban. I've been vaping now for about a year. I love the flavours...Currently vaping on a Smok Alien 220w with a Vgod Pro2 RDTA...juice---Caramel Peanut butter donut 6mg...



Welcome to the forum @Nish77


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the new members

@Ric Samie , @Schalk Bezuidenhout and @Nish77 

Congrats on the vaping!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along


----------



## Nemesis

Good morning all. My name is Hein. I started vaping in August 2017. My first vape gear was the Smok alien kit, but that mod has been sold a while ago. I currently own a Smok Mag, Wismec Luxotic NC, Telsla nano 120w, VGOD Elite mech, Pilot Vape M57 and a LMC RDTA mech kit. Tanks I'm running are the Drop, Dead Rabbit, Azeroth, TFV8, Temple RDA, Ammit Dual, Ammit 25, Fireluke, Mesh RDA, Themis mesh and LMC RDTA. I think I might have a slight problem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Nemesis said:


> Good morning all. My name is Hein. I started vaping in August 2017. My first vape gear was the Smok alien kit, but that mod has been sold a while ago. I currently own a Smok Mag, Wismec Luxotic NC, Telsla nano 120w, VGOD Elite mech, Pilot Vape M57 and a LMC RDTA mech kit. Tanks I'm running are the Drop, Dead Rabbit, Azeroth, TFV8, Temple RDA, Ammit Dual, Ammit 25, Fireluke, Mesh RDA, Themis mesh and LMC RDTA. I think I might have a slight problem.



Welcome to the forum @Nemesis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

Welcome to the forum @Ric Samie @Schalk Bezuidenhout and @Nish77 

Hope you guys have a great time with the rest of the community.


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Nemesis



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Nemesis said:


> Good morning all. My name is Hein. I started vaping in August 2017. My first vape gear was the Smok alien kit, but that mod has been sold a while ago. I currently own a Smok Mag, Wismec Luxotic NC, Telsla nano 120w, VGOD Elite mech, Pilot Vape M57 and a LMC RDTA mech kit. Tanks I'm running are the Drop, Dead Rabbit, Azeroth, TFV8, Temple RDA, Ammit Dual, Ammit 25, Fireluke, Mesh RDA, Themis mesh and LMC RDTA. I think I might have a slight problem.




Welcome to the family @Nemesis enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Nemesis said:


> Good morning all. My name is Hein. I started vaping in August 2017. My first vape gear was the Smok alien kit, but that mod has been sold a while ago. I currently own a Smok Mag, Wismec Luxotic NC, Telsla nano 120w, VGOD Elite mech, Pilot Vape M57 and a LMC RDTA mech kit. Tanks I'm running are the Drop, Dead Rabbit, Azeroth, TFV8, Temple RDA, Ammit Dual, Ammit 25, Fireluke, Mesh RDA, Themis mesh and LMC RDTA. I think I might have a slight problem.


Most welcome to the forum where we all have the same slight problem @Nemesis. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB

Welcome to the forum @Ric Samie , @Schalk Bezuidenhout @Nish77 and @Nemesis 

Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arnold van Schalkwyk

Hello everyone. I am Arnold, have been vaping since January 2018. I have enjoyed it a lot and have bought and sold a few vapes and everyone is a different experience. Also helped getting of cigarettes. I am currently on the Mech life and enjoying it. Got a squank, a mag kit and SX mini mods. also Prince tank with the mag kit, wasp nani, vandy vape mesh RDA and a Phobia RDA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Arnold van Schalkwyk said:


> Hello everyone. I am Arnold, have been vaping since January 2018. I have enjoyed it a lot and have bought and sold a few vapes and everyone is a different experience. Also helped getting of cigarettes. I am currently on the Mech life and enjoying it. Got a squank, a mag kit and SX mini mods. also Prince tank with the mag kit, wasp nani, vandy vape mesh RDA and a Phobia RDA



Welcome to the forum @Arnold van Schalkwyk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A warm welcome to the family @Arnold van Schalkwyk enjoy your stay.Hier is rerig ń klomp nice lede wat altyd reg staan om te help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Arnold van Schalkwyk said:


> Hello everyone. I am Arnold, have been vaping since January 2018. I have enjoyed it a lot and have bought and sold a few vapes and everyone is a different experience. Also helped getting of cigarettes. I am currently on the Mech life and enjoying it. Got a squank, a mag kit and SX mini mods. also Prince tank with the mag kit, wasp nani, vandy vape mesh RDA and a Phobia RDA


Most welcome to the forum @Arnold van Schalkwyk. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. Yeah, collecting vape stuff keeps us all going! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @Arnold van Schalkwyk. Congrats and enjoy your stay. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi & Welcome to the forum @Arnold van Schalkwyk.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Hello, I’m Calvin but my friends call me CaliGuy. I started vaping back when Twisp first hit the streets but gave up after a year and a few months, still remember a Mango eLiquid back then that used to float my boat and today still looking for the perfect mango vape. 

Fast forward to 2018, started the year off with spinal cord injury, had to learnt to walk again. Been a struggle but a positive life changing experience. So one day my Neurologist craps me at one of my checkups cause I’m still smoking, says to me “if you must smoke, then rather vape!”

Well I took his advise and couldnt be happier, except I’m a little bit poorer cause vaping ain’t cheap LOL. 
Got a couple of setups, RTA’s, RDA’s, Dual Battery Mod and a Vandy Vape Squonker that’s my daily driver with my trusty Wotofo Recurve RDA, prefer single coil Attie’s. 
Enjoyed lurking on Ecigssa, got loads of great advise that helped make informed buying decisions and taught me enough to get into rebuildables, I’m pretty good at as I’ve always enjoyed tinkering. 

Thought it was about time to formally intro my self and participate.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre

CaliGuy said:


> Hello, I’m Calvin but my friends call me CaliGuy. I started vaping back when Twisp first hit the streets but gave up after a year and a few months, still remember a Mango eLiquid back then that used to float my boat and today still looking for the perfect mango vape.
> 
> Fast forward to 2018, started the year off with spinal cord injury, had to learnt to walk again. Been a struggle but a positive life changing experience. So one day my Neurologist craps me at one of my checkups cause I’m still smoking, says to me “if you must smoke, then rather vape!”
> 
> Well I took his advise and couldnt be happier, except I’m a little bit poorer cause vaping ain’t cheap LOL.
> Got a couple of setups, RTA’s, RDA’s, Dual Battery Mod and a Vandy Vape Squonker that’s my daily driver with my trusty Wotofo Recurve RDA, prefer single coil Attie’s.
> Enjoyed lurking on Ecigssa, got loads of great advise that helped make informed buying decisions and taught me enough to get into rebuildables, I’m pretty good at as I’ve always enjoyed tinkering.
> 
> Thought it was about time to formally intro my self and participate.


Most welcome to the forum. Many of us tried the early Twisps, but not many persevered. Nowadays Twisp technology is up there. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> Hello, I’m Calvin but my friends call me CaliGuy. I started vaping back when Twisp first hit the streets but gave up after a year and a few months, still remember a Mango eLiquid back then that used to float my boat and today still looking for the perfect mango vape.
> 
> Fast forward to 2018, started the year off with spinal cord injury, had to learnt to walk again. Been a struggle but a positive life changing experience. So one day my Neurologist craps me at one of my checkups cause I’m still smoking, says to me “if you must smoke, then rather vape!”
> 
> Well I took his advise and couldnt be happier, except I’m a little bit poorer cause vaping ain’t cheap LOL.
> Got a couple of setups, RTA’s, RDA’s, Dual Battery Mod and a Vandy Vape Squonker that’s my daily driver with my trusty Wotofo Recurve RDA, prefer single coil Attie’s.
> Enjoyed lurking on Ecigssa, got loads of great advise that helped make informed buying decisions and taught me enough to get into rebuildables, I’m pretty good at as I’ve always enjoyed tinkering.
> 
> Thought it was about time to formally intro my self and participate.



Warm welcome @CaliGuy
Congrats on the vaping and sorry to hear about the injury
I like the way the neurologist suggested you rather vape. Nice to hear that.

All the best with your vaping journey from here and feel free to ask questions as you go along.

PS - I see you are in Centurion. If you are free next weekend, try come to VapeCon. It's going to be very special!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @CaliGuy. Sorry to hear about your injury. Best of luck with your vaping journey and your recovery. Stay strong! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

DamianDeBarros said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers! My name is Damian De Barros. Im 21 years old, from Cape Town. Been vaping for 5 Years already, and have had an account before, but because I had an email address change and forgot my password - I was forced to recreate a profile. I am a proud Vaper, and am proud of the Vaping Community as a whole - as we are the friendliest industry EVER! I look forward to growing, alongside the rest of you all. Have a great day!



Welcome back to the forum @DamianDeBarros . You will find that it is even better than before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hi @CaliGuy welcome to the family enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @CaliGuy . I hope you enjoy your time here. Vaping doesn't need to be expensive. Ask @RichJB . He has shown how it is possible to vape at a cost far lower than cigarettes. I have just looked at my counter (see below) which shows that I have saved around R 75 000 over the last four years. I have only spent R 71 000 on vaping. Only joking....I have no idea how much I have spent but it is nowhere near that amount. 

As a "tinkerer" you would save a fortune if you DIY your own juice. It's really easy to mix basic juices. The tinkerers among us spend months perfecting new recipes.


Happy tinkering.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

CaliGuy said:


> Hello, I’m Calvin but my friends call me CaliGuy. I started vaping back when Twisp first hit the streets but gave up after a year and a few months, still remember a Mango eLiquid back then that used to float my boat and today still looking for the perfect mango vape.
> 
> Fast forward to 2018, started the year off with spinal cord injury, had to learnt to walk again. Been a struggle but a positive life changing experience. So one day my Neurologist craps me at one of my checkups cause I’m still smoking, says to me “if you must smoke, then rather vape!”
> 
> Well I took his advise and couldnt be happier, except I’m a little bit poorer cause vaping ain’t cheap LOL.
> Got a couple of setups, RTA’s, RDA’s, Dual Battery Mod and a Vandy Vape Squonker that’s my daily driver with my trusty Wotofo Recurve RDA, prefer single coil Attie’s.
> Enjoyed lurking on Ecigssa, got loads of great advise that helped make informed buying decisions and taught me enough to get into rebuildables, I’m pretty good at as I’ve always enjoyed tinkering.
> 
> Thought it was about time to formally intro my self and participate.



Welcome to the forum @CaliGuy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Silver said:


> Warm welcome @CaliGuy
> Congrats on the vaping and sorry to hear about the injury
> I like the way the neurologist suggested you rather vape. Nice to hear that.
> 
> All the best with your vaping journey from here and feel free to ask questions as you go along.
> 
> PS - I see you are in Centurion. If you are free next weekend, try come to VapeCon. It's going to be very special!



Thanks @Silver Coming from a doctor I thought it was solid advise. 

VapeCon for sure, booked a ticket last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @CaliGuy . I hope you enjoy your time here. Vaping doesn't need to be expensive. Ask @RichJB . He has shown how it is possible to vape at a cost far lower than cigarettes. I have just looked at my counter (see below) which shows that I have saved around R 75 000 over the last four years. I have only spent R 71 000 on vaping. Only joking....I have no idea how much I have spent but it is nowhere near that amount.
> 
> As a "tinkerer" you would save a fortune if you DIY your own juice. It's really easy to mix basic juices. The tinkerers among us spend months perfecting new recipes.
> 
> 
> Happy tinkering.
> 
> View attachment 142060


Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon, thought about DIY juice, looks interesting but my OCD will turn it into an obsession

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Warm welcome @CaliGuy.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SirHubblyBubbly

Hello, I am new to this but I still enjoy hubby bubbly/hookah, still experimenting with fruity ice flavours, any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

SirHubblyBubbly said:


> Hello, I am new to this but I still enjoy hubby bubbly/hookah, still experimenting with fruity ice flavours, any suggestions?



Welcome to the forum @SirHubblyBubbly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

SirHubblyBubbly said:


> Hello, I am new to this but I still enjoy hubby bubbly/hookah, still experimenting with fruity ice flavours, any suggestions?


Hi @SirHubblyBubbly welcome to the forum.Maybe try some SNLV 18 ice from Joose E Liqz or Gbom Moondrops on ice.Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gypsy@321

Welcome back @DamianDeBarros

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gypsy@321

Welcome @Ric Samie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @SirHubblyBubbly



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB

Welcome to the dark side @SirHubblyBubbly.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Bottie

Hi 
My name is Dirk and have been vaping since 2017. 
Started with a kangertec subbox mini. Still have it but mainly vape on my smoks now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Bottie said:


> Hi
> My name is Dirk and have been vaping since 2017.
> Started with a kangertec subbox mini. Still have it but mainly vape on my smoks now.



Welcome to the forum @Bottie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB

Bottie said:


> Hi
> My name is Dirk and have been vaping since 2017.
> Started with a kangertec subbox mini. Still have it but mainly vape on my smoks now.


Hi @Bottie. Welcome to the forum. I trust you will enjoy your stay here. There is a wealth of knowledge around every corner.  Out of interest, which Smok devices do you have? Do you prefer one above the others and if so, why?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## elmo

good morning everybody thanks for having me on this awesome journey, Elmo being my gaming tag naturally stuck with me online...with that said I have been doing research on vaping for about 8 months now, bought me a Voopoo drag and got a Reloaded tank got a set of sony batteries which usually lasts a full day which works for me, my endgame with this hobby would be to DIY my own coils and juice, im a flavour chaser with a taste for nicotine... for now atleast another year before CBD becomes decriminalized, so I am holding thumbs hoping for the best. in the real world i do technical support for a security company, no kids but a handful of furry pets who love that i dont smoke as much anymore, if anybody needs anything feel free to message, thanks again people

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Bottie



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @elmo.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elmo

thanks mate sorry night shift lol


----------



## elmo

oh crap sorry didnt realize you a female sorry


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bottie said:


> Hi
> My name is Dirk and have been vaping since 2017.
> Started with a kangertec subbox mini. Still have it but mainly vape on my smoks now.


Welcome @Bottie enjoy your stay.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

elmo said:


> good morning everybody thanks for having me on this awesome journey, Elmo being my gaming tag naturally stuck with me online...with that said I have been doing research on vaping for about 8 months now, bought me a Voopoo drag and got a Reloaded tank got a set of sony batteries which usually lasts a full day which works for me, my endgame with this hobby would be to DIY my own coils and juice, im a flavour chaser with a taste for nicotine... for now atleast another year before CBD becomes decriminalized, so I am holding thumbs hoping for the best. in the real world i do technical support for a security company, no kids but a handful of furry pets who love that i dont smoke as much anymore, if anybody needs anything feel free to message, thanks again people


Hi @elmo welcome to the family.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Bottie said:


> Hi
> My name is Dirk and have been vaping since 2017.
> Started with a kangertec subbox mini. Still have it but mainly vape on my smoks now.



Hi @Bottie . Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hot.chillie35

elmo said:


> oh crap sorry didnt realize you a female sorry


Lol all good

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @elmo . As you are from Cape Town perhaps you would like to attend a month-end meeting of vapers. Reviewers, juice DIYers and expert coil builders attend this meeting and could perhaps point you in the right direction.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-month-end-meets.t48845/page-13


----------



## ARYANTO

Bottie said:


> Hi
> My name is Dirk and have been vaping since 2017.
> Started with a kangertec subbox mini. Still have it but mainly vape on my smoks now.


Welcome - seems we both started with KANGER - Mine is the subvod mega [my back-up]- then a couple of E-leafs[died] then Smok x8[charge port slipped inside] and v8 [batt conked out, tank is still fine] -now Smok S Priv225 with the light up tank, I just love their reliability and the batts last the whole day and then some ...no need to re charge halfway through the day .


----------



## Gypsy@321

*Welcome *
@Schalk Bezuidenhout 
@Nish77 
@Nemesis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gypsy@321

*Welcome*
@Arnold van Schalkwyk 
@CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gypsy@321

Welcome
@SirHubblyBubbly 
@Bottie 
@elmo


----------



## Amir

elmo said:


> good morning everybody thanks for having me on this awesome journey, Elmo being my gaming tag naturally stuck with me online...with that said I have been doing research on vaping for about 8 months now, bought me a Voopoo drag and got a Reloaded tank got a set of sony batteries which usually lasts a full day which works for me, my endgame with this hobby would be to DIY my own coils and juice, im a flavour chaser with a taste for nicotine... for now atleast another year before CBD becomes decriminalized, so I am holding thumbs hoping for the best. in the real world i do technical support for a security company, no kids but a handful of furry pets who love that i dont smoke as much anymore, if anybody needs anything feel free to message, thanks again people



Welcome to the forum @elmo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divan Blignaut

Hello Everybody! Nice to finally be on Ecigssa! Ive been vaping now for around 14 months and haven't looked back one bit!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome @Divan Blignaut .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divan Blignaut

Thanks MrGSmokeFree good to be here! What you rocking on this warm, summery monday?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Divan Blignaut said:


> Thanks MrGSmokeFree good to be here! What you rocking on this warm, summery monday?!




I am rocking this today.

And our weather in Cape Town not so sunny today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and welcome @Divan Blignaut. Glad to have you. Best place to be



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @Divan Blignaut @elmo and any of the other newcomers that I have not welcomed. This is an amazing forum with vast amounts of knowledge and people willing to share their knowledge and experiences. Feel free to ask questions and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Gypsy@321

Welcome @Divan Blignaut


----------



## Dobie

I recommended someone introduce themselves first before asking favours. So to not be a hypocrite, I joined a couple of years ago, stopped smoking for a year whilst spending way more money vaping than I intended to. I unfortunately started smoking again but on my Bday this year decided enough is enough and I am back on the Vape train with no intention of going back to stinkies. I have been off of stinkies since the 23rd of June 2018 and I like to feel that even lurking here has helped.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BATMAN

welcome

@Schalk Bezuidenhout
@Nish77
@Nemesis
@elmo 

Hope you guys have a lekker time on the forum!


----------



## Bulldog

Nice one @Dobie 3 months in 2 days time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB

Well done @Dobie!!


----------



## Dobie

@Bulldog @NOOB Thanks people!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Divan Blignaut said:


> Hello Everybody! Nice to finally be on Ecigssa! Ive been vaping now for around 14 months and haven't looked back one bit!



Welcome to the forum @Divan Blignaut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Dobie said:


> I recommended someone introduce themselves first before asking favours. So to not be a hypocrite, I joined a couple of years ago, stopped smoking for a year whilst spending way more money vaping than I intended to. I unfortunately started smoking again but on my Bday this year decided enough is enough and I am back on the Vape train with no intention of going back to stinkies. I have been off of stinkies since the 23rd of June 2018 and I like to feel that even lurking here has helped.


Welcome @Dobie


----------



## Gypsy@321

@Dobie


----------



## Reeni <3

Ola fellow vapers.  I have been vaping for about 2 years now, so not a noob per say.  I started smoking in high school because of exam pressures and then I started using it for my social anxiety. Needless to say after that it became a habit that I did when I was bored. When I started vaping it was a difficult and slow transition but I finally made it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Reeni :h: said:


> Ola fellow vapers.  I have been vaping for about 2 years now, so not a noob per say.  I started smoking in high school because of exam pressures and then I started using it for my social anxiety. Needless to say after that it became a habit that I did when I was bored. When I started vaping it was a difficult and slow transition but I finally made it.


Welcome to the family @Reeni <3 and congrats on being 2 years smoke free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and welcome @Reeni <3



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @Reeni <3 

Have tons of fun and ask questions. Everyone is always willing to help where they can!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Reeni <3 said:


> Ola fellow vapers.  I have been vaping for about 2 years now, so not a noob per say.  I started smoking in high school because of exam pressures and then I started using it for my social anxiety. Needless to say after that it became a habit that I did when I was bored. When I started vaping it was a difficult and slow transition but I finally made it.



Welcome to the forum @Reeni <3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RetroBoer

Hello all.Im RetroBoer AKA Shane.Self proclamed Vapeaholic and DIY enthusiast,from coils to juice.I have been vaping for the past 3 years and its been a mission to stay off smokes.Been on and off,but able to go a full week as of yesterday,so keeping the faith.Glad to be here and looking forward to being involved in this community.Please excuse any spelling errors,I am afrikaans as my name implies.Thanks for the accept

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

RetroBoer said:


> Hello all.Im RetroBoer AKA Shane.Self proclamed Vapeaholic and DIY enthusiast,from coils to juice.I have been vaping for the past 3 years and its been a mission to stay off smokes.Been on and off,but able to go a full week as of yesterday,so keeping the faith.Glad to be here and looking forward to being involved in this community.Please excuse any spelling errors,I am afrikaans as my name implies.Thanks for the accept


Welcome @RetroBoer enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi & Welcome @RetroBoer.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

RetroBoer said:


> Hello all.Im RetroBoer AKA Shane.Self proclamed Vapeaholic and DIY enthusiast,from coils to juice.I have been vaping for the past 3 years and its been a mission to stay off smokes.Been on and off,but able to go a full week as of yesterday,so keeping the faith.Glad to be here and looking forward to being involved in this community.Please excuse any spelling errors,I am afrikaans as my name implies.Thanks for the accept


Welcome @RetroBoer , no worries about spelling or perfect language, it all adds to the unique flavor of our forum. Dig in and make yourself at home. Youre one of us now!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

RetroBoer said:


> Hello all.Im RetroBoer AKA Shane.Self proclamed Vapeaholic and DIY enthusiast,from coils to juice.I have been vaping for the past 3 years and its been a mission to stay off smokes.Been on and off,but able to go a full week as of yesterday,so keeping the faith.Glad to be here and looking forward to being involved in this community.Please excuse any spelling errors,I am afrikaans as my name implies.Thanks for the accept



Welcome to the forum @RetroBoer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

RetroBoer said:


> Hello all.Im RetroBoer AKA Shane.Self proclamed Vapeaholic and DIY enthusiast,from coils to juice.I have been vaping for the past 3 years and its been a mission to stay off smokes.Been on and off,but able to go a full week as of yesterday,so keeping the faith.Glad to be here and looking forward to being involved in this community.Please excuse any spelling errors,I am afrikaans as my name implies.Thanks for the accept



Welcome. I heard your name at Vapecon. Did you win?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RetroBoer

SAVaper said:


> Welcome. I heard your name at Vapecon. Did you win?


Unfortunately not.But will come back with stronger lungs next year.LOL.Did get some awesome deals on two new mods and batteries to last me till the next Vapecon,so all is good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Bulldog said:


> Welcome @Modyrts


@Kishan Ghela is the dislike because you don't like @Modyrts


----------



## Kishan Ghela

Bulldog said:


> @Kishan Ghela is the dislike because you don't like @Modyrts


Lol my apologies was more than likely a slip of the finger when scrolling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jai

Hi everyone, 

My name is Jai, from Malaysia. Just start into vaping recently, around 2 weeks. My reason to jump into vaping is due to I smoke nearly to 2 packs per day and encounter coughing and dried/sore throat. My gear is Aspire Breeze 2 pods and I prefer creamy juice. Still learning and hope everyone can help me to know better and to complete smoking cigarette. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Jai

Jai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Jai, from Malaysia. Just start into vaping recently, around 2 weeks. My reason to jump into vaping is due to I smoke nearly to 2 packs per day and encounter coughing and dried/sore throat. My gear is Aspire Breeze 2 pods and I prefer creamy juice. Still learning and hope everyone can help me to know better and to complete smoking cigarette. Thanks.



Sorry my english not too good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome @Jai , you will get all the help you need here.


----------



## Bulldog

Beware @KZOR, Jai is in the house.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jai

Bulldog said:


> Welcome @Jai , you will get all the help you need here.


Thanks @Bulldog & @KZOR . Nice to meet all of you. I had post a question recently in Aspire Breeze 2 thread, but still no answer yet. Or perhaps I can ask here?


----------



## Bulldog

@Jai I don't know much about the Aspire Breeze 2 but you will get your answers. I can tell you that the 1.0 Ohm coil at lower wattage for nic salts and the 0.6 ohm for normal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum @Jai maybe @Faiyaz Cheulkar can give you some advice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

And there you have some answers on the aspire thread @Jai thanks to @daniel craig

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jai

Wow. This forum got many friendly and helpful members. Thanks all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jai

Bulldog said:


> @Jai I don't know much about the Aspire Breeze 2 but you will get your answers. I can tell you that the 1.0 Ohm coil at lower wattage for nic salts and the 0.6 ohm for normal.



Thanks @Bulldog. Your answer really help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Jai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Jai, from Malaysia. Just start into vaping recently, around 2 weeks. My reason to jump into vaping is due to I smoke nearly to 2 packs per day and encounter coughing and dried/sore throat. My gear is Aspire Breeze 2 pods and I prefer creamy juice. Still learning and hope everyone can help me to know better and to complete smoking cigarette. Thanks.



Welcome to the forum @Jai 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jai

Amir said:


> Welcome to the forum @Jai
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Amir

Looking forward to be a family here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Jai



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @Jai. Great to have you with us!


----------



## BATMAN

Welcome @Jai and @RetroBoer 

Hope you guys have an awesome time on the forum with us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jai

Thanks all. Hoping that we can have best share time and experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesvaches

Hello everyone. 

I went from smoking 2 packs of cohiba cigarettes a day to nothing. i cold turkey’ed it and stayed off for two years. I slowly started smoking again with a cigar here and there and found myself back to smoking two packs a day. I never wanted to vape because i don’t like sweet things. 

i found a locally made vanilla custard that isn’t sweet at all and has only 2mg of nicotine so i went and got myself a smoke v8 stick. i mostly tasted cotton and upgraded to a zues RTA it’s been a very long time, years without cigarettes and cigars.

i would just like to thank every single person in the community for the help and advocacy they do. i realize i’m one of the most difficult people to please and without their help, friendly advice and advocacy would probably be dying of cancer or some other tobacco product related disease.

Thank you so, so, so much.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the family @lesvaches enjoy your stay.There are alot friendly members ready to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

lesvaches said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I went from smoking 2 packs of cohiba cigarettes a day to nothing. i cold turkey’ed it and stayed off for two years. I slowly started smoking again with a cigar here and there and found myself back to smoking two packs a day. I never wanted to vape because i don’t like sweet things.
> 
> i found a locally made vanilla custard that isn’t sweet at all and has only 2mg of nicotine so i went and got myself a smoke v8 stick. i mostly tasted cotton and upgraded to a zues RTA it’s been a very long time, years without cigarettes and cigars.
> 
> i would just like to thank every single person in the community for the help and advocacy they do. i realize i’m one of the most difficult people to please and without their help, friendly advice and advocacy would probably be dying of cancer or some other tobacco product related disease.
> 
> Thank you so, so, so much.


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - again. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

lesvaches said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I went from smoking 2 packs of cohiba cigarettes a day to nothing. i cold turkey’ed it and stayed off for two years. I slowly started smoking again with a cigar here and there and found myself back to smoking two packs a day. I never wanted to vape because i don’t like sweet things.
> 
> i found a locally made vanilla custard that isn’t sweet at all and has only 2mg of nicotine so i went and got myself a smoke v8 stick. i mostly tasted cotton and upgraded to a zues RTA it’s been a very long time, years without cigarettes and cigars.
> 
> i would just like to thank every single person in the community for the help and advocacy they do. i realize i’m one of the most difficult people to please and without their help, friendly advice and advocacy would probably be dying of cancer or some other tobacco product related disease.
> 
> Thank you so, so, so much.



Welcome to the forum @lesvaches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

lesvaches said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I went from smoking 2 packs of cohiba cigarettes a day to nothing. i cold turkey’ed it and stayed off for two years. I slowly started smoking again with a cigar here and there and found myself back to smoking two packs a day. I never wanted to vape because i don’t like sweet things.
> 
> i found a locally made vanilla custard that isn’t sweet at all and has only 2mg of nicotine so i went and got myself a smoke v8 stick. i mostly tasted cotton and upgraded to a zues RTA it’s been a very long time, years without cigarettes and cigars.
> 
> i would just like to thank every single person in the community for the help and advocacy they do. i realize i’m one of the most difficult people to please and without their help, friendly advice and advocacy would probably be dying of cancer or some other tobacco product related disease.
> 
> Thank you so, so, so much.


Welcome to the forum!

Glad to hear that you're having success!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB

lesvaches said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I went from smoking 2 packs of cohiba cigarettes a day to nothing. i cold turkey’ed it and stayed off for two years. I slowly started smoking again with a cigar here and there and found myself back to smoking two packs a day. I never wanted to vape because i don’t like sweet things.
> 
> i found a locally made vanilla custard that isn’t sweet at all and has only 2mg of nicotine so i went and got myself a smoke v8 stick. i mostly tasted cotton and upgraded to a zues RTA it’s been a very long time, years without cigarettes and cigars.
> 
> i would just like to thank every single person in the community for the help and advocacy they do. i realize i’m one of the most difficult people to please and without their help, friendly advice and advocacy would probably be dying of cancer or some other tobacco product related disease.
> 
> Thank you so, so, so much.



Well done and welcome @lesvaches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jai

me having a salt nicotine is now 1 to 2 cigarette per day. but then because it still new Malaysia, I got vape juice into my pods and back to half a pack per day. Just now went to many vape shop, and finally found salted nic juice but not very satisfied due to not creamy. Will looking to search for a good one next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Welcome to all newbies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @lesvaches



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zaber69

Hi Everyone,

Im new here, started vaping about a year ago... smoked for 15 years and haven't touched a stinky since... 

Looking forward to be part of this community 

Thanx

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome @Zaber69

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum @Zaber69 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB

Welcome to the forum @Zaber69. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Zaber69 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im new here, started vaping about a year ago... smoked for 15 years and haven't touched a stinky since...
> 
> Looking forward to be part of this community
> 
> Thanx



Welcome to the forum @Zaber69


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zaber69 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im new here, started vaping about a year ago... smoked for 15 years and haven't touched a stinky since...
> 
> Looking forward to be part of this community
> 
> Thanx


Most welcome @Zaber69. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and welcome @Zaber69



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

welcome @Zaber69 hope you have a lekker time on the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braam Karsten

Hi my name is Braam and I am from polokwane Limpopo. Vaping for 2 years now but full time vaper for 1 and a half

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Braam Karsten said:


> Hi my name is Braam and I am from polokwane Limpopo. Vaping for 2 years now but full time vaper for 1 and a half


Most welcome to the forum @Braam Karsten. Make yourself right at home. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZeeHarris

Hello vapers 
I am zaheed, my friends call me zee. I'm from Johannesburg Eldorado park. I started vaping because its awesome, i started vaping 3 years ago and it only gotten better

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Braam Karsten said:


> Hi my name is Braam and I am from polokwane Limpopo. Vaping for 2 years now but full time vaper for 1 and a half



Welcome to the forum @Braam Karsten 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the new members

@Braam Karsten , @Jai from Malaysia and @ZeeHarris to name a few

Congrats on the vaping and wishing you well on your vaping journeys
Enjoy your stay here


----------



## zapeerbhay

Hi all. Been vaping for about 2 months now. Been off cigarettes for that long as well. Thoroughly enjoying it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex

Hi @zapeerbhay, congrats on getting of the smokes. 

Welcome to ecigssa


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Zaber69 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im new here, started vaping about a year ago... smoked for 15 years and haven't touched a stinky since...
> 
> Looking forward to be part of this community
> 
> Thanx




Welcome to the forum @Zaber69 . Congratulations on giving up the stinkies.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @zapeerbhay . Congratulations on giving up the stinkies. The first couple of months are the hardest and you have done that. Well done.


----------



## Daniel

Just a thought @Silver shoukd we not maybe update the OG post to reflect the latest happenings in vaping maybe? Not to take away from what @Stroodlepuff started but just an updated version to get new vapers started as I think this is the thread we all point new vapers to? 

Just my 2c worth....


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Braam Karsten said:


> Hi my name is Braam and I am from polokwane Limpopo. Vaping for 2 years now but full time vaper for 1 and a half


Welcome to the forum @Braam Karsten .


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

ZeeHarris said:


> Hello vapers
> I am zaheed, my friends call me zee. I'm from Johannesburg Eldorado park. I started vaping because its awesome, i started vaping 3 years ago and it only gotten better


Welcome @ZeeHarris .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

zapeerbhay said:


> Hi all. Been vaping for about 2 months now. Been off cigarettes for that long as well. Thoroughly enjoying it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome @zapeerbhay .


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and welcome to the forum @Braam Karsten and @ZeeHarris.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @zapeerbhay .



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

zapeerbhay said:


> Hi all. Been vaping for about 2 months now. Been off cigarettes for that long as well. Thoroughly enjoying it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @zapeerbhay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Just a thought @Silver shoukd we not maybe update the OG post to reflect the latest happenings in vaping maybe? Not to take away from what @Stroodlepuff started but just an updated version to get new vapers started as I think this is the thread we all point new vapers to?
> 
> Just my 2c worth....



Thanks @Daniel - good point
Will see what we can do when we get a chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fangfmt

Hello My name is Fang, a girl who wants to pursue new trends, I love vaping since I played the kit of orgrim few days ago, extremely coolest design. But I'm not smoker, also I know there is too much knowledge of vape I need to learn, so I came here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome @fangfmt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Yes welcome @fangfmt you have definitely come to the correct place for the knowledge you are after

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

fangfmt said:


> Hello My name is Fang, a girl who wants to pursue new trends, I love vaping since I played the kit of orgrim few days ago, extremely coolest design. But I'm not smoker, also I know there is too much knowledge of vape I need to learn, so I came here



Welcome to the forum @fangfmt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jai

Welcome to the club @Fang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and Welcome to the forum @fangfmt



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoyceM89

Hi fellow DIYers

I'm Royce from Durban.

I've been mixing for about 1 and a half years now and I really enjoy creating flavours for my friends and myself especially. It's a big saving for me as I sell enough to my mates to cover my monthly expenses and make a profit.

My preferred flavours include creams, puddings, cereals, fruit and menthol mixes and don't forget STRAWBERRY. I'm definitely the biggest strawberry fan on here.

I'm always willing to learn more about DIYing and helping others along the way where I can.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

RoyceM89 said:


> Hi fellow DIYers
> 
> I'm Royce from Durban.
> 
> I've been mixing for about 1 and a half years now and I really enjoy creating flavours for my friends and myself especially. It's a big saving for me as I sell enough to my mates to cover my monthly expenses and make a profit.
> 
> I'm always willing to learn more about DIYing and helping others along the way where I can.



Welcome to the forum @RoyceM89

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

@RoyceM89

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoyceM89

Thank you very much guys

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808

RoyceM89 said:


> Hi fellow DIYers
> 
> I'm Royce from Durban.
> 
> I've been mixing for about 1 and a half years now and I really enjoy creating flavours for my friends and myself especially. It's a big saving for me as I sell enough to my mates to cover my monthly expenses and make a profit.
> 
> My preferred flavours include creams, puddings, cereals, fruit and menthol mixes and don't forget STRAWBERRY. I'm definitely the biggest strawberry fan on here.
> 
> I'm always willing to learn more about DIYing and helping others along the way where I can.


Welcome


----------



## Bulldog

Yep welcome @RoyceM89 looking forward to seeing some of your recipes.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

RoyceM89 said:


> Hi fellow DIYers
> 
> I'm Royce from Durban.
> 
> I've been mixing for about 1 and a half years now and I really enjoy creating flavours for my friends and myself especially. It's a big saving for me as I sell enough to my mates to cover my monthly expenses and make a profit.
> 
> My preferred flavours include creams, puddings, cereals, fruit and menthol mixes and don't forget STRAWBERRY. I'm definitely the biggest strawberry fan on here.
> 
> I'm always willing to learn more about DIYing and helping others along the way where I can.


Welcome to the forum @RoyceM89


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @RoyceM89



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hypersonic136

Hi all

Been vaping since may. never smoked before. just wanted a better solution to a hubbly.

I have drag resin mod with a kensei RTA.

I just started to DYI juices. Figured its much cheaper and way more fun to mix your own. Yea i fell down the rabbit hole fast 

Im looking to get a squonk mod to upgrade my vaping experience

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Welcome @Hypersonic136

Pulse 80w is a nice sqounking device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Hypersonic136 said:


> Hi all
> my name is raj
> Been vaping since may. never smoked before. just wanted a better solution to a hubbly.
> 
> I have drag resin mod with a kensei RTA.
> 
> I just started to DYI juices. Figured its much cheaper and way more fun to mix your own. Yea i fell down the rabbit hole fast
> 
> Im looking to get a squonk mod to upgrade my vaping experience



Welcome to the forum @Hypersonic136

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Hypersonic136 said:


> Hi all
> my name is raj
> Been vaping since may. never smoked before. just wanted a better solution to a hubbly.
> 
> I have drag resin mod with a kensei RTA.
> 
> I just started to DYI juices. Figured its much cheaper and way more fun to mix your own. Yea i fell down the rabbit hole fast
> 
> Im looking to get a squonk mod to upgrade my vaping experience


Most welcome to the forum. Yeah, vaping is a far better solution than hubbly. DIY is great fun, enjoy. Squonkers are the way to go! Happy vaping.


----------



## Hypersonic136

JurgensSt said:


> Welcome @Hypersonic136
> 
> Pulse 80w is a nice sqounking device



Yea, but looking for one at a reasonable price. any suggestions?

i was thinking about getting a mech mod, the Vandy Vape Pulse BF Squonk mod - any thoughts on that?


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hypersonic136 said:


> Hi all
> my name is raj
> Been vaping since may. never smoked before. just wanted a better solution to a hubbly.
> 
> I have drag resin mod with a kensei RTA.
> 
> I just started to DYI juices. Figured its much cheaper and way more fun to mix your own. Yea i fell down the rabbit hole fast
> 
> Im looking to get a squonk mod to upgrade my vaping experience


Welcome to the forum @Hypersonic136


----------



## JurgensSt

Hypersonic136 said:


> Yea, but looking for one at a reasonable price. any suggestions?
> 
> i was thinking about getting a mech mod, the Vandy Vape Pulse BF Squonk mod - any thoughts on that?



Not a mech mod fan so I can't comment


----------



## Hypersonic136

Im open to suggestions 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi & welcome to the forum @Hypersonic136

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## NOOB

Welcome to the dark side @Hypersonic136. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NorsemanReviews

Hi guys

I am Norseman and i do written reviews on mainly mechanical mod and rda's.
Am hoping to be well received on this forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @RoyceM89 and @Hypersonic136

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome @Hypersonic136


----------



## HaloVapes

Hi all 

Just realised I haven't done this yet, my name is Darren, 25 from Johannesburg. I started vaping to quit smoking a little over 2 years ago and never looked back. Thankfully I'd like to think it's no longer a need but more of a hobby nowadays. Something about tinkering with a new build and flavour chasing that I simply enjoy, as I'm sure many of you can relate, to the extent of even opening my own store 
The vaping community here is just super friendly, informative and supportive which is fantastic. 

Hope to be able to contribute more to the forums from this point forward

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Welcome @HaloVapes

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome @HaloVapes enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

HaloVapes said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just realised I haven't done this yet, my name is Darren, 25 from Johannesburg. I started vaping to quit smoking a little over 2 years ago and never looked back. Thankfully I'd like to think it's no longer a need but more of a hobby nowadays. Something about tinkering with a new build and flavour chasing that I simply enjoy, as I'm sure many of you can relate, to the extent of even opening my own store
> The vaping community here is just super friendly, informative and supportive which is fantastic.
> 
> Hope to be able to contribute more to the forums from this point forward



Welcome to the forum @HaloVapes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Most welcome to the forum @NorsemanReviews, looking forward to reading your reviews.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

NorsemanReviews said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am Norseman and i do written reviews on mainly mechanical mod and rda's.
> Am hoping to be well received on this forum.


Welcome @NorsemanReviews

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

NorsemanReviews said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am Norseman and i do written reviews on mainly mechanical mod and rda's.
> Am hoping to be well received on this forum.



Welcome to the forum @norseman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi & welcome @NorsemanReviews



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and welcome to the forum @HaloVapes



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorsemanReviews

Thanks for the welcome guys. As soon as i am cleared and able to post reviews i will post one on the X RDA from VXV together with a coupon code for 15% off if you buy it from the vendor that delivered it to me.

And i wanna make clear right away that none of the coupon codes i will attach to my reviews are affiliate codes in any way. I don't make any money off of them, it's just my way of giving back to the community when i have the possibility to do so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Welcomse @NorsemanReviews , @HaloVapes and all newbies out there...Hope you enjoy this forum as much as I do and all the best for future Vaping Endeavours.


----------



## Hypersonic136

JurgensSt said:


> Welcome @Hypersonic136
> 
> Pulse 80w is a nice sqounking device



I believe so..

Im saving up for one, they are pricey


----------



## Hilmar

My name is Hilmar and I started vaping about 3 years ago to get off cigarettes.
Vaping has definitely become more of a hobby than necessity.
I built my first coil (fused claptons) in May 2017 and was immediately hooked at creating little works of art that not only looks good, but is functional as well. It's my hobby and my passion 
I mainly build for instagram

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome @Hilmar 
I want to personally invite you to the CT Vape meet on the 22 of this month. I can then give you some pointers on coil building 
Just a teaser of what you can expect -

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hilmar

Bulldog said:


> Welcome @Hilmar
> I want to personally invite you to the CT Vape meet on the 22 of this month. I can then give you some pointers on coil building
> Just a teaser of what you can expect -
> View attachment 145324


Thank you @Bulldog 
Sounds awesome, I'm looking forward to it. Just one question, based on your photo, am I supposed to leave the leads that long

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Amir

Hilmar said:


> My name is Hilmar and I started vaping about 3 years ago to get off cigarettes.
> Vaping has definitely become more of a hobby than necessity.
> I built my first coil (fused claptons) in May 2017 and was immediately hooked at creating little works of art that not only looks good, but is functional as well. It's my hobby and my passion
> I mainly build for instagram



Welcome to the forum @Hilmar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Hilmar said:


> Thank you @Bulldog
> Sounds awesome, I'm looking forward to it. Just one question, based on your photo, am I supposed to leave the leads that long


Hahahaha! You're going to fit in well here!

Welcome @Hilmar !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hilmar

Thank you @Amir & @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Welcome @Hilmar 

Looking forward to see how close you can come to my coilbuilding skill. Just one of my many awesome builds...







I see that look of amazement on your face... Yeah.. Be afraid... 

All jokes aside though, I've seen some of your coils and all I can say is that I am not worthy. Keep them builds coming, you have a great talent.

(Disclaimer : I am no master coilbuilder, I'm not even close to a noob coilbuilder... And yes, I shamelessly googled poor coil builds and posted someone else's pic  )

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hilmar

baksteen8168 said:


> Welcome @Hilmar
> 
> Looking forward to see how close you can come to my coilbuilding skill. Just one of my many awesome builds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that look of amazement on your face... Yeah.. Be afraid...
> 
> All jokes aside though, I've seen some of your coils and all I can say is that I am not worthy. Keep them builds coming, you have a great talent.
> 
> (Disclaimer : I am no master coilbuilder, I'm not even close to a noob coilbuilder... And yes, I shamelessly googled poor coil builds and posted someone else's pic  )


Thank you @baksteen8168 
I see your build kung-fu is strong (as well as your google searching skills ). I feel I have my work cut out for me.

But seriously, I appreciate the compliment. Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome @Hilmar enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hilmar

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 145341
> Welcome @Hilmar enjoy your stay.





@MrGSmokeFree thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Hilmar . I'm sure you will enjoy your time here. We have several coil experts on the forum who I'm sure will be eager to contact you regarding the dark underworld of exotic coil building.





Maybe they will invite you to join their union

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hilmar

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @Hilmar . I'm sure you will enjoy your time here. We have several coil experts on the forum who I'm sure will be eager to contact you regarding the dark underworld of exotic coil building.
> 
> View attachment 145347


Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon 
"Dark Underworld"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

RoyceM89 said:


> Hi fellow DIYers
> 
> I'm Royce from Durban.
> 
> I've been mixing for about 1 and a half years now and I really enjoy creating flavours for my friends and myself especially. It's a big saving for me as I sell enough to my mates to cover my monthly expenses and make a profit.
> 
> My preferred flavours include creams, puddings, cereals, fruit and menthol mixes and don't forget STRAWBERRY. I'm definitely the biggest strawberry fan on here.
> 
> I'm always willing to learn more about DIYing and helping others along the way where I can.



Welcome to the forum @RoyceM89 
All the best with your DIY
Nice avatar pic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waters

Hello.

I been vaping for 6 months now. I started out with a pen device but quickly realised that it's its capacity to deliver hits that satisfy my craving for nicotine was wanting. So i got a Smok AL85. I'm very happy with this device.

When it comes to the health issues related to vaping I am of the opinion that vaping is much healthier than cigarettes. Any online media that tries to diss vaping is always met with the same response from me.... "This post has been sponsored by Benson & Hedges".

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Vaper's Publication

Hi all, I'm Nicola, new to this forum. I have been a vaper for 6 years, this has come with its fair share of frustrations but thankfully nothing has pushed me back to the dark side (cigarettes). Excited to learn and share! Vape on \m/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Waters said:


> Hello.
> 
> I been vaping for 6 months now. I started out with a pen device but quickly realised that it's its capacity to deliver hits that satisfy my craving for nicotine was wanting. So i got a Smok AL85. I'm very happy with this device.
> 
> When it comes to the health issues related to vaping I am of the opinion that vaping is much healthier than cigarettes. Any online media that tries to diss vaping is always met with the same response from me.... "This post has been sponsored by Benson & Hedges".
> 
> Happy vaping!


Most welcome to the forum @Waters. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a great achievement. There is a little vape meet near you this Saturday. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Vaper's Publication said:


> Hi all, I'm Nicola, new to this forum. I have been a vaper for 6 years, this has come with its fair share of frustrations but thankfully nothing has pushed me back to the dark side (cigarettes). Excited to learn and share! Vape on \m/


Most welcome to the forum @Vaper's Publication. Yeah, you have done a lot of vape pioneering for sure. Glad you kept the dark side at bay. Much easier nowadays. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Waters said:


> Hello.
> 
> I been vaping for 6 months now. I started out with a pen device but quickly realised that it's its capacity to deliver hits that satisfy my craving for nicotine was wanting. So i got a Smok AL85. I'm very happy with this device.
> 
> When it comes to the health issues related to vaping I am of the opinion that vaping is much healthier than cigarettes. Any online media that tries to diss vaping is always met with the same response from me.... "This post has been sponsored by Benson & Hedges".
> 
> Happy vaping!


Welcome to the forum @Waters !

Glad to hear you have had success, and congratulations for kicking the cigs!

What sort of juices do you enjoy?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Vaper's Publication said:


> Hi all, I'm Nicola, new to this forum. I have been a vaper for 6 years, this has come with its fair share of frustrations but thankfully nothing has pushed me back to the dark side (cigarettes). Excited to learn and share! Vape on \m/


Welcome to the forum Nicola!

I managed to chat to your partner at VapeCon, awesome to see you here with us!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaper's Publication

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum Nicola!
> 
> I managed to chat to your partner at VapeCon, awesome to see you here with us!



Glad to be here Strosta thank you!

Thats awesome, thanks for popping by out stand, I must have been running around getting some good deals ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Waters said:


> Hello.
> 
> I been vaping for 6 months now. I started out with a pen device but quickly realised that it's its capacity to deliver hits that satisfy my craving for nicotine was wanting. So i got a Smok AL85. I'm very happy with this device.
> 
> When it comes to the health issues related to vaping I am of the opinion that vaping is much healthier than cigarettes. Any online media that tries to diss vaping is always met with the same response from me.... "This post has been sponsored by Benson & Hedges".
> 
> Happy vaping!


Welcome to the forum @Waters enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Vaper's Publication said:


> Hi all, I'm Nicola, new to this forum. I have been a vaper for 6 years, this has come with its fair share of frustrations but thankfully nothing has pushed me back to the dark side (cigarettes). Excited to learn and share! Vape on \m/


Welcome to the forum @Vaper's Publication enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaper's Publication

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Vaper's Publication. Yeah, you have done a lot of vape pioneering for sure. Glad you kept the dark side at bay. Much easier nowadays. Happy vaping.



Thank you Andre  happy to be here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Waters said:


> Hello.
> 
> I been vaping for 6 months now. I started out with a pen device but quickly realised that it's its capacity to deliver hits that satisfy my craving for nicotine was wanting. So i got a Smok AL85. I'm very happy with this device.
> 
> When it comes to the health issues related to vaping I am of the opinion that vaping is much healthier than cigarettes. Any online media that tries to diss vaping is always met with the same response from me.... "This post has been sponsored by Benson & Hedges".
> 
> Happy vaping!



Welcome to the forum @Waters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Vaper's Publication said:


> Hi all, I'm Nicola, new to this forum. I have been a vaper for 6 years, this has come with its fair share of frustrations but thankfully nothing has pushed me back to the dark side (cigarettes). Excited to learn and share! Vape on \m/



Welcome to the forum @Vaper's Publication

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Waters and @Vaper's Publication . Congratulations to both of you for staying off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Joe_Doe

Hi Im new. Bought a vape to give up smoking a month ago (Gen3 dual + Single Zeus RTA, Kanthal claptons running at .12), now im hooked. Came here for some advice on building coils for TC, ive been building on a Wotofo dual Cubed with 24ga SS (learning and making mistakes), and to pick up on mixing skills. Have a good day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Joe_Doe said:


> Hi Im new. Bought a vape to give up smoking a month ago (Gen3 dual + Single Zeus RTA, Kanthal claptons running at .12), now im hooked. Came here for some advice on building coils for TC, ive been building on a Wotofo dual Cubed with 24ga SS (learning and making mistakes), and to pick up on mixing skills. Have a good day.


Welcome aboard @Joe_Doe !

Congrats on kicking the smokes in the proverbial! Hope you find the answers to your questions, and more here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Joe_Doe said:


> Hi Im new. Bought a vape to give up smoking a month ago (Gen3 dual + Single Zeus RTA, Kanthal claptons running at .12), now im hooked. Came here for some advice on building coils for TC, ive been building on a Wotofo dual Cubed with 24ga SS (learning and making mistakes), and to pick up on mixing skills. Have a good day.



Welcome to the forum @Joe_Doe

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum @Joe_Doe

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Hilmar, @Waters, @Vaper's Publication, @Joe_Doe. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Joe_Doe

thanks guys. have been picking up tips, silently reading. Will ask when things get tricky. also currently loving that gbomb macaroon conspiracy, holy be jeezuz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @Joe_Doe. You're in the right place for building and mixing advice! Enjoy your journey!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eugene van Eeden

Good evening, I have kicked the stinkies for 3 months now . Started on a Ravanger X (The wife is currently using this one as she is busy kicking stinkies as well). Currently using Ohm Boy with Drop Dead and loving it. Thought it was good idea to join the SA Vaping community on these lovely forums as a registered user 

I would like to give a BIG shout out to KZOR. His videos helped so much with my transition to vaping. I was in a bad place and just came outa hospital. His video's helped me seal the vape deal. KZOR your the reason i am vaping today. You saved my life. Much love KZOR.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome @Eugene van Eeden congrats on the 3months. How much did @KZOR pay you 
Kidding he has also helped me a lot even before I met him.
Rooting for your wife to kick the habit completely as well

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum  @Eugene van Eeden enjoy your stay and @KZOR is a awesome person.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Eugene van Eeden



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

Eugene van Eeden said:


> KZOR your the reason i am vaping today.


What an amazing thing to read. You are most welcome and i am so glad to hear that you finding yourself in a much better place these days.
I doubt there is anything better to hear from a viewer than what you think i contributed to. 
Hope you stay strong and enjoy the vape for a long time to come. 
Stick to this forum and you will discover a herd of helpful folk.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Unkl Platz

In 2008, I received by post my ordered Twisp, which I sucked on and sucked on like it was a pen, because it looked like one, needn't no button nor tank, and looked really high tech when you suck on a glowing pen in public and smoke comes forth out of your head.

An smoker of the tobacco leaves, now rehabilitated and once more could taste food.

Then through the years a few twisp models followed, no vapes and mods and tanks and heaven knows what else yet. I used each until the atomizer was a crisped grimy gritty diesel engine stump looking thing. 

Then the people of the wagon mountain traded with me and I had a Kangertech with a rebuildable coil (rba rtda what shall me call it). i never built a coil though, not at that point.

But yet, the leaf of the tobacco beckoned, even though its prices in the markets where yonder high of Raant.

Alas, three years ago I acquired my lostvape dna and it looks like a weapon because it is one. first i'll blind you with the vapour and then i'll vapewhip you with the mod which weighs about the same as a lower leg prosthesis. It has a babybeast leakity leak tank for now, until i can get coils for my crown tank, and the mod itself is held together by an industrial steel snap-clip and all the leather finish is gone from it, but it can heat up a coil with precision audi can only imagine.

I mix my own juice mostly and i do a horrible job of it mostly. i have had some good results in the dessert department, markedly with butterscotch, and also cuban cigar flavors, but the most bestest everest coilbooze i've ever in my life tasted was of the making of my own hand when i mixed bubble gum and vanilla ice cream... 

i will be going past the people of the wagon mountain again tomorrow to purchase coils for my crown and more of those concentrates and some vg and some bottles to mix in because that's what one does.

And now, I must go. I've said too much already.

watch out for the under cover surveillance detail, it's all in their numberplates, look for your initials and your birthdate, you'll find it, and you'll know, because it is the gift of the knowing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Raindance

Unkl Platz said:


> In 2008, I received by post my ordered Twisp, which I sucked on and sucked on like it was a pen, because it looked like one, needn't no button nor tank, and looked really high tech when you suck on a glowing pen in public and smoke comes forth out of your head.
> 
> An smoker of the tobacco leaves, now rehabilitated and once more could taste food.
> 
> Then through the years a few twisp models followed, no vapes and mods and tanks and heaven knows what else yet. I used each until the atomizer was a crisped grimy gritty diesel engine stump looking thing.
> 
> Then the people of the wagon mountain traded with me and I had a Kangertech with a rebuildable coil (rba rtda what shall me call it). i never built a coil though, not at that point.
> 
> But yet, the leaf of the tobacco beckoned, even though its prices in the markets where yonder high of Raant.
> 
> Alas, three years ago I acquired my lostvape dna and it looks like a weapon because it is one. first i'll blind you with the vapour and then i'll vapewhip you with the mod which weighs about the same as a lower leg prosthesis. It has a babybeast leakity leak tank for now, until i can get coils for my crown tank, and the mod itself is held together by an industrial steel snap-clip and all the leather finish is gone from it, but it can heat up a coil with precision audi can only imagine.
> 
> I mix my own juice mostly and i do a horrible job of it mostly. i have had some good results in the dessert department, markedly with butterscotch, and also cuban cigar flavors, but the most bestest everest coilbooze i've ever in my life tasted was of the making of my own hand when i mixed bubble gum and vanilla ice cream...
> 
> i will be going past the people of the wagon mountain again tomorrow to purchase coils for my crown and more of those concentrates and some vg and some bottles to mix in because that's what one does.
> 
> And now, I must go. I've said too much already.
> 
> watch out for the under cover surveillance detail, it's all in their numberplates, look for your initials and your birthdate, you'll find it, and you'll know, because it is the gift of the knowing


Very much welcome @Unkl Platz , I can see you are going to fit right in. And no, you have not said too much. You have hardly said anything yet, so speak up and ask as much as you wish. Thats what we do here.

Welcome and enjoy.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Eugene van Eeden and @Unkl Platz .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum @Unkl Platz  enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and welcome @Unkl Platz.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Largo

Hello *ecigssa*!
It's my first post.
I use vaping about two years. I prefer a MTL devices.
Hope I'll found much interesing in this forum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Eugene van Eeden said:


> Good evening, I have kicked the stinkies for 3 months now . Started on a Ravanger X (The wife is currently using this one as she is busy kicking stinkies as well). Currently using Ohm Boy with Drop Dead and loving it. Thought it was good idea to join the SA Vaping community on these lovely forums as a registered user
> 
> I would like to give a BIG shout out to KZOR. His videos helped so much with my transition to vaping. I was in a bad place and just came outa hospital. His video's helped me seal the vape deal. KZOR your the reason i am vaping today. You saved my life. Much love KZOR.



Warm welcome to the forum @Eugene van Eeden 
Congrats on the vaping and its great to hear how @KZOR 's videos helped you!
Enjoy the forum and all the best from here

@KZOR big ups to you for this kind of feedback!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Unkl Platz said:


> In 2008, I received by post my ordered Twisp, which I sucked on and sucked on like it was a pen, because it looked like one, needn't no button nor tank, and looked really high tech when you suck on a glowing pen in public and smoke comes forth out of your head.
> 
> An smoker of the tobacco leaves, now rehabilitated and once more could taste food.
> 
> Then through the years a few twisp models followed, no vapes and mods and tanks and heaven knows what else yet. I used each until the atomizer was a crisped grimy gritty diesel engine stump looking thing.
> 
> Then the people of the wagon mountain traded with me and I had a Kangertech with a rebuildable coil (rba rtda what shall me call it). i never built a coil though, not at that point.
> 
> But yet, the leaf of the tobacco beckoned, even though its prices in the markets where yonder high of Raant.
> 
> Alas, three years ago I acquired my lostvape dna and it looks like a weapon because it is one. first i'll blind you with the vapour and then i'll vapewhip you with the mod which weighs about the same as a lower leg prosthesis. It has a babybeast leakity leak tank for now, until i can get coils for my crown tank, and the mod itself is held together by an industrial steel snap-clip and all the leather finish is gone from it, but it can heat up a coil with precision audi can only imagine.
> 
> I mix my own juice mostly and i do a horrible job of it mostly. i have had some good results in the dessert department, markedly with butterscotch, and also cuban cigar flavors, but the most bestest everest coilbooze i've ever in my life tasted was of the making of my own hand when i mixed bubble gum and vanilla ice cream...
> 
> i will be going past the people of the wagon mountain again tomorrow to purchase coils for my crown and more of those concentrates and some vg and some bottles to mix in because that's what one does.
> 
> And now, I must go. I've said too much already.
> 
> watch out for the under cover surveillance detail, it's all in their numberplates, look for your initials and your birthdate, you'll find it, and you'll know, because it is the gift of the knowing



Welcome ot the forum @Unkl Platz 
Congrats on the vaping. You have had a long journey indeed!
Lots of great info on here and there's so many helpful folk in the DIY subforums, check it out
All the best

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Largo said:


> Hello *ecigssa*!
> It's my first post.
> I use vaping about two years. I prefer a MTL devices.
> Hope I'll found much interesing in this forum.



Welcome @Largo 
Hope you enjoy your stay here. Lots of MTL vapers here too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome @Unkl Platz great intro 
And welcome @Largo all the way from Russia, you sure will find lot's of interesting and helpful info here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Eugene van Eeden said:


> Good evening, I have kicked the stinkies for 3 months now . Started on a Ravanger X (The wife is currently using this one as she is busy kicking stinkies as well). Currently using Ohm Boy with Drop Dead and loving it. Thought it was good idea to join the SA Vaping community on these lovely forums as a registered user
> 
> I would like to give a BIG shout out to KZOR. His videos helped so much with my transition to vaping. I was in a bad place and just came outa hospital. His video's helped me seal the vape deal. KZOR your the reason i am vaping today. You saved my life. Much love KZOR.



Welcome to the forum @Eugene van Eeden

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Unkl Platz said:


> In 2008, I received by post my ordered Twisp, which I sucked on and sucked on like it was a pen, because it looked like one, needn't no button nor tank, and looked really high tech when you suck on a glowing pen in public and smoke comes forth out of your head.
> 
> An smoker of the tobacco leaves, now rehabilitated and once more could taste food.
> 
> Then through the years a few twisp models followed, no vapes and mods and tanks and heaven knows what else yet. I used each until the atomizer was a crisped grimy gritty diesel engine stump looking thing.
> 
> Then the people of the wagon mountain traded with me and I had a Kangertech with a rebuildable coil (rba rtda what shall me call it). i never built a coil though, not at that point.
> 
> But yet, the leaf of the tobacco beckoned, even though its prices in the markets where yonder high of Raant.
> 
> Alas, three years ago I acquired my lostvape dna and it looks like a weapon because it is one. first i'll blind you with the vapour and then i'll vapewhip you with the mod which weighs about the same as a lower leg prosthesis. It has a babybeast leakity leak tank for now, until i can get coils for my crown tank, and the mod itself is held together by an industrial steel snap-clip and all the leather finish is gone from it, but it can heat up a coil with precision audi can only imagine.
> 
> I mix my own juice mostly and i do a horrible job of it mostly. i have had some good results in the dessert department, markedly with butterscotch, and also cuban cigar flavors, but the most bestest everest coilbooze i've ever in my life tasted was of the making of my own hand when i mixed bubble gum and vanilla ice cream...
> 
> i will be going past the people of the wagon mountain again tomorrow to purchase coils for my crown and more of those concentrates and some vg and some bottles to mix in because that's what one does.
> 
> And now, I must go. I've said too much already.
> 
> watch out for the under cover surveillance detail, it's all in their numberplates, look for your initials and your birthdate, you'll find it, and you'll know, because it is the gift of the knowing



Welcome to the forum @Unkl Platz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Largo said:


> Hello *ecigssa*!
> It's my first post.
> I use vaping about two years. I prefer a MTL devices.
> Hope I'll found much interesing in this forum.



Welcome to the forum @Largo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome @Largo  enjoy your stay. I also prefer MTL with 18mg nic tobacco juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @Largo... Enjoy



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Largo

Thanks for the friendly welcome!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members. Enjoy the conversations here and feel free to ask.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Beserker786

Hi,
Im vaping for over a year, joined the forum initially to buy some stuff from the classifieds, and stayed hovering. Decided to do DIY with a friend, and started reading the threads, so here I am.
I like sweet fruity vapes, with 3mg juice, wasn't a smoker, though I smoked hubbly a lot, stopped that now I vape.
I have a NCV2 and Smok devices, etc. I am a flavor hound.
Cheers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Beserker786 said:


> Hi,
> Im vaping for over a year, joined the forum initially to buy some stuff from the classifieds, and stayed hovering. Decided to do DIY with a friend, and started reading the threads, so here I am.
> I like sweet fruity vapes, with 3mg juice, wasn't a smoker, though I smoked hubbly a lot, stopped that now I vape.
> I have a NCV2 and Smok devices, etc. I am a flavor hound.
> Cheers


Welcome @Beserker786 - Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Beserker786 said:


> Hi,
> Im vaping for over a year, joined the forum initially to buy some stuff from the classifieds, and stayed hovering. Decided to do DIY with a friend, and started reading the threads, so here I am.
> I like sweet fruity vapes, with 3mg juice, wasn't a smoker, though I smoked hubbly a lot, stopped that now I vape.
> I have a NCV2 and Smok devices, etc. I am a flavor hound.
> Cheers


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on kicking the hubbly habit - as bad as smoking. Enjoy the DIY journey, it is fun. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @Beserker786. Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Beserker786 said:


> Hi,
> Im vaping for over a year, joined the forum initially to buy some stuff from the classifieds, and stayed hovering. Decided to do DIY with a friend, and started reading the threads, so here I am.
> I like sweet fruity vapes, with 3mg juice, wasn't a smoker, though I smoked hubbly a lot, stopped that now I vape.
> I have a NCV2 and Smok devices, etc. I am a flavor hound.
> Cheers


Welcome to the family  @Beserker786 enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome to the family  @Beserker786 enjoy your stay.
> View attachment 146958




You told me that group therapy was fully booked. From now on I will blame you for the rabbit hole I find myself in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You told me that group therapy was fully booked. From now on I will blame you for the rabbit hole I find myself in.


Sorry about that but new members get first option on group therapy.Our next session is on 27 October so until then a few words of encouragement. The new Topside Top Fill Mod by Dovpo &TVC is now available here DON'T BUY IT until @KZOR does a review.Be strong

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Soxicorn

Hii 

So im new here , Im Soxicorn
Was smoking for many years before I got into vaping. 

Currently have a drag with a Zeus. And I absolutely love it . 

I mainly shop at the vapery in centurion. But always looking for new shops to go to and new juices to try. 

So if any one has any recommendations on juices or shops that would be great!
Preference is fruity flavous 
Im also looking into maybe making my own juices soon. Iv heard of one shots. Those seem very interesting. 
Would be wonderful to get to know all you guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Beserker786 said:


> Hi,
> Im vaping for over a year, joined the forum initially to buy some stuff from the classifieds, and stayed hovering. Decided to do DIY with a friend, and started reading the threads, so here I am.
> I like sweet fruity vapes, with 3mg juice, wasn't a smoker, though I smoked hubbly a lot, stopped that now I vape.
> I have a NCV2 and Smok devices, etc. I am a flavor hound.
> Cheers



Welcome to the forum @Beserker786 
Congrats on the year of vaping!
Enjoy your stay here and the DIY journey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Soxicorn said:


> Hii
> 
> So im new here , Im Soxicorn
> Was smoking for many years before I got into vaping.
> 
> Currently have a drag with a Zeus. And I absolutely love it .
> 
> I mainly shop at the vapery in centurion. But always looking for new shops to go to and new juices to try.
> 
> So if any one has any recommendations on juices or shops that would be great!
> Preference is fruity flavous
> Im also looking into maybe making my own juices soon. Iv heard of one shots. Those seem very interesting.
> Would be wonderful to get to know all you guys



Welcome to the forum @Soxicorn 
Congrats on the vaping! There are plenty shops in Centurion and around that area. Just keep an eye on the supporting vendor forums here.
Wishing you well on your journey from here. Lots of experienced and helpful vapers here. And check out the DIY forums, there are lots of recipes. 
One shots are available at several places such as the DIY vendors. Check out blckvapour.co.za - they have quite a wide range of these.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum  @Soxicorn enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Hi all,
Thank you for accepting me in this forum. I’m a medical practitioner and was smoking 20 stinkies a day for more than 20 years. On the 30th May 2016, I stopped by the smokers store on my way home and bought myself a Justfog S14 Hybrid starter kit and dumped my last stinkies on my way out! And it was so damn easy to quit! I converted some of my friends and colleagues to vaping too.
Vape safe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Grand Guru and a big congrats on quitting the stinkies after 20 years!
I am sure your lungs are thanking you!
Enjoy your stay here and all the best

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Grand Guru said:


> Hi all,
> Thank you for accepting me in this forum. I’m a medical practitioner and was smoking 20 stinkies a day for more than 20 years. On the 30th May 2016, I stopped by the smokers store on my way home and bought myself a Justfog S14 Hybrid starter kit and dumped my last stinkies on my way out! And it was so damn easy to quit! I converted some of my friends and colleagues to vaping too.
> Vape safe


Welcome to the forum @Grand Guru enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Grand Guru and @Soxicorn . Congratulations on giving up the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sven

Hi There.
Been doing the Vape thing for about four months now and loving it.
Already on device number 6.
Currently vaping a SMOK prince with Ijoy Genie device.
Also started using a DEAD Rabbit RDA and its bad ass.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Sven said:


> Hi There.
> Been doing the Vape thing for about four months now and loving it.
> Already on device number 6.
> Currently vaping a SMOK prince with Ijoy Genie device.
> Also started using a DEAD Rabbit RDA and its bad ass.


Most welcome to the forum @Sven. Lol, the rabbit hole is deep, but so much fun! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Sven said:


> Hi There.
> Been doing the Vape thing for about four months now and loving it.
> Already on device number 6.
> Currently vaping a SMOK prince with Ijoy Genie device.
> Also started using a DEAD Rabbit RDA and its bad ass.


Welcome to the family  @Sven .Enjoy every second you are here like we all do.And believe me the device count is not going to stop at no 6.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boots

Haai ecigssa,

I've been vaping, on and off, for about a two years now and unfortunately its off for me and I'm back on the smokes. I'm looking for a decent setup again to keep me loyal 

Last year I thought I was completely done with smoking/vaping and sold most of my gear including my DIY supplies. I picked up the habit of smoking again this year and soon after switched to vaping. I've been slowly building up my DIY ingredients and gear and currently own a iJoy PD270 and Wotofo Troll V2 22mm

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

boots said:


> Haai ecigssa,
> 
> I've been vaping, on and off, for about a two years now and unfortunately its off for me and I'm back on the smokes. I'm looking for a decent setup again to keep me loyal
> 
> Last year I thought I was completely done with smoking/vaping and sold most of my gear including my DIY supplies. I picked up the habit of smoking again this year and soon after switched to vaping. I've been slowly building up my DIY ingredients and gear and currently own a iJoy PD270 and Wotofo Troll V2 22mm


Welcome to the forum  @boots .Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @boots and @Sven . At least you're back vaping @boots . Keep it up. With all the kit out there today one has no need to go back to stinkies.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrBob

Good day all. I stopped with the stinkies last year April, into vaping hook line and sinker (not stinker) been vaping ever since. Loved the Big baby tank until I ventured into dripping. Found the HHA Ubuntu rda and wow, love it. Keen to get into squonking next. I am more a flavour chaser, but love the clouds as well. Now, lets vape...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum  @MrBob enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dean Roodt

Hi guys and girls......ive been vaping since 2016 and off the stinkies since then.Love my Rda's and RTA's and i hope to experience more of the love here as i've already been shown in the vape community.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog

Plenty love to go around here @Dean Roodt  and welcome.
Welcome @MrBob

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Dean Roodt said:


> Hi guys and girls......ive been vaping since 2016 and off the stinkies since then.Love my Rda's and RTA's and i hope to experience more of the love here as i've already been shown in the vape community.


Welcome to the forum  @Dean Roodt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dean Roodt

Thanks @MrGSmokeFree and @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Sven said:


> Hi There.
> Been doing the Vape thing for about four months now and loving it.
> Already on device number 6.
> Currently vaping a SMOK prince with Ijoy Genie device.
> Also started using a DEAD Rabbit RDA and its bad ass.



Welcome to the forum @Sven and congrats on the 4 months of vaping!
Great to hear you are loving it
Keep it up!
Lots of interesting things to learn from the great people here.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

boots said:


> Haai ecigssa,
> 
> I've been vaping, on and off, for about a two years now and unfortunately its off for me and I'm back on the smokes. I'm looking for a decent setup again to keep me loyal
> 
> Last year I thought I was completely done with smoking/vaping and sold most of my gear including my DIY supplies. I picked up the habit of smoking again this year and soon after switched to vaping. I've been slowly building up my DIY ingredients and gear and currently own a iJoy PD270 and Wotofo Troll V2 22mm



Welcome to the forum @boots 
Congrats on climbing back onto the vaping train. Those stinkies need to be conquered!
Wishing you all the best
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

MrBob said:


> Good day all. I stopped with the stinkies last year April, into vaping hook line and sinker (not stinker) been vaping ever since. Loved the Big baby tank until I ventured into dripping. Found the HHA Ubuntu rda and wow, love it. Keen to get into squonking next. I am more a flavour chaser, but love the clouds as well. Now, lets vape...



Welcome to the forum @MrBob and congrats on quitting the stinkies!!!
So much interesting info and things to learn from the great people here on the forum - and plenty info on squonkers. Check out the Squonkville subforum (from the homepage, under the hardware category) 
Squonking is super for dripper flavour and tank like convenience.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Dean Roodt said:


> Hi guys and girls......ive been vaping since 2016 and off the stinkies since then.Love my Rda's and RTA's and i hope to experience more of the love here as i've already been shown in the vape community.



Welcome to the forum @Dean Roodt and congrats on the vaping since 2016! 
That's quite a bit of experience you have already.
Keen to hear more about your experiences and show us what you vaping on!
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Gee wiz, didn't browse the forum much since Sunday and a whole troop of new members introduced themselves. Welcome and congratulations on making the wise decision to join. Being an active member here does almost guarantee you will stay off the stinkies and improve your vaping experience.

Ask, share and have fun.

Regards

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hi Ladies and Gents, my name is Dela Rey, I've been a "member" of this forum since last year (I joined to be able to read a specific thread, can't remember wich) but only really starting to active use this forum recently. I am a: Animal Lover, Snake Catcher, Pet Parent (2 Dogs 3 Cats) Weekend Carpenter, Fishing enthusiast, Craft beer and Whiskey enjoying full time Vaper, off the cigs now for almost a year. I mainly vape dessert profile juices and enjoy the simplicity that comes from little mech squonkers. Thanks for having me here

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents, my name is Dela Rey, I've been a "member" of this forum since last year (I joined to be able to read a specific thread, can't remember wich) but only really starting to active use this forum recently. I am a: Animal Lover, Snake Catcher, Pet Parent (2 Dogs 3 Cats) Weekend Carpenter, Fishing enthusiast, Craft beer and Whiskey enjoying full time Vaper, off the cigs now for almost a year. I mainly vape dessert profile juices and enjoy the simplicity that comes from little mech squonkers. Thanks for having me here


Most welcome to the forum @Dela Rey Steyn. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - a huge achievement. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents, my name is Dela Rey, I've been a "member" of this forum since last year (I joined to be able to read a specific thread, can't remember wich) but only really starting to active use this forum recently. I am a: Animal Lover, Snake Catcher, Pet Parent (2 Dogs 3 Cats) Weekend Carpenter, Fishing enthusiast, Craft beer and Whiskey enjoying full time Vaper, off the cigs now for almost a year. I mainly vape dessert profile juices and enjoy the simplicity that comes from little mech squonkers. Thanks for having me here


Welcome officially to the forum @Dela Rey Steyn !

I approve of all of your pursuits, minus the whiskey because it's just gross 

What is the little wurmpie in the second picture? A herald? Or have I just got myself bitten by something dangerous?

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrBob

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @MrBob and congrats on quitting the stinkies!!!
> So much interesting info and things to learn from the great people here on the forum - and plenty info on squonkers. Check out the Squonkville subforum (from the homepage, under the hardware category)
> Squonking is super for dripper flavour and tank like convenience.
> Enjoy




Thanks I will have a look see

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stosta said:


> Welcome officially to the forum @Dela Rey Steyn !
> 
> I approve of all of your pursuits, minus the whiskey because it's just gross
> 
> What is the little wurmpie in the second picture? A herald? Or have I just got myself bitten by something dangerous?



Luckily you are still alive, lol, a harmless Cape Centipede Eater (Black Headed Centipede eater) Neonate

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Luckily you are still alive, lol, a harmless Cape Centipede Eater (Black Headed Centipede eater) Neonate


Still alive, but left wondering for years why my pet snake is so small...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents, my name is Dela Rey, I've been a "member" of this forum since last year (I joined to be able to read a specific thread, can't remember wich) but only really starting to active use this forum recently. I am a: Animal Lover, Snake Catcher, Pet Parent (2 Dogs 3 Cats) Weekend Carpenter, Fishing enthusiast, Craft beer and Whiskey enjoying full time Vaper, off the cigs now for almost a year. I mainly vape dessert profile juices and enjoy the simplicity that comes from little mech squonkers. Thanks for having me here


Welcome to the funny farm, I mean family and congrats on starting to be be active on the forum enjoy your stay @Dela Rey Steyn .En as jy wil sien hoe vinnig ek kan hardloop : Slang +Ek = Ek moerse vinnig hardloop.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome @Dela Rey Steyn - love your song by the way

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Bertus1972

Hi everybody. I'm Bertus. I've been vaping since the 1st of January 2017. Before that, I smoked about two packs a day for almost thirty years. Vaping saved my life because I never touched a cigarette again. Currently my go to setup is a Rage Squonker and Drop Dead RDA. But I guess you can call me a collector. I have eleven outher mods and probably fifteen atomizers. This hobby is addictive...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum. Congratulations on giving up the stinkies. 

@Bertus1972 
@Dela Rey Steyn
@MrBob 
@Dean Roodt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum @Bertus1972 enjoy your stay.And a BIG AGREE FROM ME ON this hobby is addictive.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Bertus1972

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome to the forum @Bertus1972 enjoy your stay.And a BIG AGREE FROM ME ON this hobby is addictive.


Thanks dude.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dean Roodt

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum. Congratulations on giving up the stinkies.
> 
> @Bertus1972
> @Dela Rey Steyn
> @MrBob
> @Dean Roodt
> 
> View attachment 147313


Thank you @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, and welcome to my fellow Forum-newbies!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents, my name is Dela Rey, I've been a "member" of this forum since last year (I joined to be able to read a specific thread, can't remember wich) but only really starting to active use this forum recently. I am a: Animal Lover, Snake Catcher, Pet Parent (2 Dogs 3 Cats) Weekend Carpenter, Fishing enthusiast, Craft beer and Whiskey enjoying full time Vaper, off the cigs now for almost a year. I mainly vape dessert profile juices and enjoy the simplicity that comes from little mech squonkers. Thanks for having me here



Welcome in being active on the forum @Dela Rey Steyn and thanks for the lovely intro
Congrats on the vaping!! Keep it up and enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Bertus1972 said:


> Hi everybody. I'm Bertus. I've been vaping since the 1st of January 2017. Before that, I smoked about two packs a day for almost thirty years. Vaping saved my life because I never touched a cigarette again. Currently my go to setup is a Rage Squonker and Drop Dead RDA. But I guess you can call me a collector. I have eleven outher mods and probably fifteen atomizers. This hobby is addictive...
> View attachment 147312



Most welcome to the forum @Bertus1972 
Make yourself at home - there are plenty of us with the same level of enthusiasm
Big congrats on giving up the 2 packs and day of smoking! Epic. I am sure your lungs are thanking you

Enjoy your stay !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JackoWacko

Hi All,

My name is Jaco Ludick and I have been vaping since December 2016. I have been using ecigssa fir about a year now and only recently joined as I started DIYing as well. Hope to get lots of tips and tricks and thanks for an awesome site guys!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

JackoWacko said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Jaco Ludick and I have been vaping since December 2016. I have been using ecigssa fir about a year now and only recently joined as I started DIYing as well. Hope to get lots of tips and tricks and thanks for an awesome site guys!



Welcome to the forum @JackoWacko

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

JackoWacko said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Jaco Ludick and I have been vaping since December 2016. I have been using ecigssa fir about a year now and only recently joined as I started DIYing as well. Hope to get lots of tips and tricks and thanks for an awesome site guys!


Welcome to the forum enjoy your stay @JackoWacko .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Bertus1972 and @JackoWacko. Enjoy ur stay



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AZAM-ZN

Good Day All

I am Azam Khan, currently based in the sunshine city of Durban.... First tried my hand with the old tswip a few years ago but that didn’t last... In April of this year i again tried my hand at Vaping... Finally in July ,after 28 years , I quit smoking cigarettes... Currently enjoying the Vaping experience and looking forward to learning a whole lot on this new journey.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Welcome @AZAM-ZN ! Congrats on kicking the stinkies brother!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi 'n welcome to the forum @AZAM-ZN. Great place to be at.... 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

AZAM-ZN said:


> Good Day All
> 
> I am Azam Khan, currently based in the sunshine city of Durban.... First tried my hand with the old tswip a few years ago but that didn’t last... In April of this year i again tried my hand at Vaping... Finally in July ,after 28 years , I quit smoking cigarettes... Currently enjoying the Vaping experience and looking forward to learning a whole lot on this new journey.....



Slms welcome to the forum @AZAM-ZN

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

AZAM-ZN said:


> Good Day All
> 
> I am Azam Khan, currently based in the sunshine city of Durban.... First tried my hand with the old tswip a few years ago but that didn’t last... In April of this year i again tried my hand at Vaping... Finally in July ,after 28 years , I quit smoking cigarettes... Currently enjoying the Vaping experience and looking forward to learning a whole lot on this new journey.....


Welcome to the forum @AZAM-ZN here you will find all the answers regarding Vaping.There is always a friendly member ready to help.Enjoy the journey This is not just a forum with members ,it's a Vaping Family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

JackoWacko said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Jaco Ludick and I have been vaping since December 2016. I have been using ecigssa fir about a year now and only recently joined as I started DIYing as well. Hope to get lots of tips and tricks and thanks for an awesome site guys!



Welcome @JackoWacko 
Congrats on the vaping and on joining the forum
Lots of DIY knowledge and helpful DIY experts here.
Enjoy and all the best

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

AZAM-ZN said:


> Good Day All
> 
> I am Azam Khan, currently based in the sunshine city of Durban.... First tried my hand with the old tswip a few years ago but that didn’t last... In April of this year i again tried my hand at Vaping... Finally in July ,after 28 years , I quit smoking cigarettes... Currently enjoying the Vaping experience and looking forward to learning a whole lot on this new journey.....



Welcome to the forum @AZAM-ZN 
Big congrats on kicking the stinkies after 28 years! Great achievement
Wishing you all the best from here and enjoy your stay
Feel free to ask questions as you go along. We are very lucky to have lots of experienced and helpful vapers here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @AZAM-ZN and @JackoWacko . Congrats to both of you for giving up the stinkies. The forum is useful for DIY, hardware, help, reviews etc. It's great for chatting to people who have similar interests. We differ in opinions regularly but always remain friends.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Bendymike

I'm a newbie here. I would like to introduce myself with all of you guys. I hope everyone here is doing well so far. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi 'n welcome to the forum @Bendymike



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Elmien

Hi! I am Elmien from Secunda. I bought a Twisp about 3 years ago, used it for a few months, then started smoking again. I am back onto vaping again now for about two weeks. Hoping to get some ideas here for where to go next.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Bendymike said:


> I'm a newbie here. I would like to introduce myself with all of you guys. I hope everyone here is doing well so far. Thank you!



Welcome @Bendymike 
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Elmien said:


> Hi! I am Elmien from Secunda. I bought a Twisp about 3 years ago, used it for a few months, then started smoking again. I am back onto vaping again now for about two weeks. Hoping to get some ideas here for where to go next.



Warm welcome @Elmien 
Congrats that you back on the vaping again for 2 weeks!
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along

If you want some advice on what to go for next, perhaps give us an idea of what type of vaping you like (mouth to lung or direct lung) and what you are vaping at the moment. I am sure you will get good advice here

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bendymike said:


> I'm a newbie here. I would like to introduce myself with all of you guys. I hope everyone here is doing well so far. Thank you!


Welcome to the forum  @Bendymike .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Elmien said:


> Hi! I am Elmien from Secunda. I bought a Twisp about 3 years ago, used it for a few months, then started smoking again. I am back onto vaping again now for about two weeks. Hoping to get some ideas here for where to go next.


Welcome to the forum @Elmien . CONGRATS on the two weeks being  free again. Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi 'n Welcome to the forum @Elmien



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Elmien

Silver said:


> Warm welcome @Elmien
> Congrats that you back on the vaping again for 2 weeks!
> Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along
> 
> If you want some advice on what to go for next, perhaps give us an idea of what type of vaping you like (mouth to lung or direct lung) and what you are vaping at the moment. I am sure you will get good advice here



I have no idea. I just started looking into vaping properly today. At the moment I have a Twisp Edge. I have not tried anything else. The amount of information is a bit overwhelming, so I would appreciate any advice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Elmien said:


> I have no idea. I just started looking into vaping properly today. At the moment I have a Twisp Edge. I have not tried anything else. The amount of information is a bit overwhelming, so I would appreciate any advice.


Presuming MTL (mouth to lung, like a cigarette) and commercial coils (not building your own coils) for a start, go for:

Twisp Arcus AIO (all in one) OR
Aspire Spryte AIO

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Elmien said:


> Hi! I am Elmien from Secunda. I bought a Twisp about 3 years ago, used it for a few months, then started smoking again. I am back onto vaping again now for about two weeks. Hoping to get some ideas here for where to go next.



what made you go back to smoking if i may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Elmien said:


> I have no idea. I just started looking into vaping properly today. At the moment I have a Twisp Edge. I have not tried anything else. The amount of information is a bit overwhelming, so I would appreciate any advice.



Dont worry @Elmien - I know what you mean about information overload.
I think the best is to get something similar to what you had before - something easy to use and reliable - that can get you going and keep you off the cigarettes.

I dont know much about the latest starter gear today but I agree with @Andre 's suggestions above
Check out the new Twisp Arcus AIO - I believe it is in Twisp kiosks at the moment - 

A good thing is to try if you can to go to a Twisp kiosk or other vape shop and try a few things there to see what you like. A very important thing is to get two or three different juices that you like so you can change it up a bit
The juice is often overlooked as a vital part of enjoying the vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elmien

lesvaches said:


> what made you go back to smoking if i may ask?


I don't really know. I've smoked a few during the past two weeks and every time I wonder why because it tastes awful to me right now. Even when I smoke my brand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Elmien

Silver said:


> Dont worry @Elmien - I know what you mean about information overload.
> I think the best is to get something similar to what you had before - something easy to use and reliable - that can get you going and keep you off the cigarettes.
> 
> I dont know much about the latest starter gear today but I agree with @Andre 's suggestions above
> Check out the new Twisp Arcus AIO - I believe it is in Twisp kiosks at the moment -
> 
> A good thing is to try if you can to go to a Twisp kiosk or other vape shop and try a few things there to see what you like. A very important thing is to get two or three different juices that you like so you can change it up a bit
> The juice is often overlooked as a vital part of enjoying the vape.



I'll take your and @Andre 's advice, thanks. I also think the juice is an important part. I'm currently hooked on the cinnamon one from Twisp. I googled a bit and can't find another brand that has cinnamon. I read elsewhere on the forum that the Twisp liquids don't really work with other devices, so if I do end up with another brand's device I'll have to find a new obsession

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Bendymike said:


> I'm a newbie here. I would like to introduce myself with all of you guys. I hope everyone here is doing well so far. Thank you!



Welcome to the forum @Bendymike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Elmien said:


> Hi! I am Elmien from Secunda. I bought a Twisp about 3 years ago, used it for a few months, then started smoking again. I am back onto vaping again now for about two weeks. Hoping to get some ideas here for where to go next.



Welcome to the forum @Elmien 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bendymike

Thank you so much buddy. Glad to be a part here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puppyy001

Hi. I live in Western Cape, I am a smoker who is trying to stop smoking, I look forward to learning more and making new friends

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Puppyy001 said:


> Hi. I live in Western Cape, I am a smoker who is trying to stop smoking, I look forward to learning more and making new friends


we have vape meets here in cape town. all are ex smokers same do still smoke so pop in on the next meet. 
and welcome to the forum we are here to help

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

Puppyy001 said:


> Hi. I live in Western Cape, I am a smoker who is trying to stop smoking, I look forward to learning more and making new friends



Welcome to the forum @Puppyy001


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puppyy001 said:


> Hi. I live in Western Cape, I am a smoker who is trying to stop smoking, I look forward to learning more and making new friends



Welcome to the forum fellow Capetonian @Puppyy001 you are at the right place to get advise to help you to stop smoking.There are alot of friendly members ready to help. 

What is your current setup?

Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puppyy001

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome to the forum fellow Capetonian @Puppyy001 you are at the right place to get advise to help you to stop smoking.There are alot of friendly members ready to help.
> 
> What is your current setup?
> 
> Enjoy your stay.


at this stage nothing, i am looking  thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puppyy001 said:


> at this stage nothing, i am looking  thank you


Not a problem .Do you like MTL ( Mouth To Lung Vaping) or DL (Direct Lung Vaping) what have tried before and prefer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cliffy

Howsit everyone. Cliffy from PE 
New to the vape scene. With all the information it is alot to grasp but I think that's how it is with most things. The price of e liquid put me off vaping a while back as friends were paying R200-300 for a bottle of liquid. But I saw there's DIY and one shots... So I'm keen to give it a try. Also, been of cigs for over a month so a substitute feels crucial. Have a good eve!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches

Cliffy said:


> Howsit everyone. Cliffy from PE
> New to the vape scene. With all the information it is alot to grasp but I think that's how it is with most things. The price of e liquid put me off vaping a while back as friends were paying R200-300 for a bottle of liquid. But I saw there's DIY and one shots... So I'm keen to give it a try. Also, been of cigs for over a month so a substitute feels crucial. Have a good eve!



hello and welcome Cliffy. Yes there is and man, what a journey!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Cliffy said:


> Howsit everyone. Cliffy from PE
> New to the vape scene. With all the information it is alot to grasp but I think that's how it is with most things. The price of e liquid put me off vaping a while back as friends were paying R200-300 for a bottle of liquid. But I saw there's DIY and one shots... So I'm keen to give it a try. Also, been of cigs for over a month so a substitute feels crucial. Have a good eve!


Welcome to the forum  @Cliffy enjoy your stay and DIY journey.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and welcome to the forum @Cliffy.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Cliffy said:


> Howsit everyone. Cliffy from PE
> New to the vape scene. With all the information it is alot to grasp but I think that's how it is with most things. The price of e liquid put me off vaping a while back as friends were paying R200-300 for a bottle of liquid. But I saw there's DIY and one shots... So I'm keen to give it a try. Also, been of cigs for over a month so a substitute feels crucial. Have a good eve!



Welcome to the forum @Cliffy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Cliffy .

If you DIY your own juice, and are disciplined about what you spend on hardware, you can vape for far less than the cost of smoking.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cliffy

Thanks for the welcome girls and guys! I hope you all have a good day, at least it's not Monday .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CTRiaan

Hi, All.

Thanks for adding me.

I'm from Cape Town and I have been vaping since March 2015 when I quit smoking after 25 years.

I've been visiting this site as a guest for quite some time and decided to join after following advice/recommendations about hardware, coil builds, etc. on here and seeing the benefits of sharing knowledge.

I build my own coils, mix eliquid, drip, squonk and lately got into DNA replay and RTAs.

Cheers
Riaan

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

CTRiaan said:


> Hi, All.
> 
> Thanks for adding me.
> 
> I'm from Cape Town and I have been vaping since March 2015 when I quit smoking after 25 years.
> 
> I've been visiting this site as a guest for quite some time and decided to join after following advice/recommendations about hardware, coil builds, etc. on here and seeing the benefits of sharing knowledge.
> 
> I build my own coils, mix eliquid, drip, squonk and lately got into DNA replay and RTAs.
> 
> Cheers
> Riaan



welcome to the forum @CTRiaan

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bulldog

Cape Town rocks 
Welcome @CTRiaan

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @CTRiaan . Why don't you join us at our monthly vape meets in CT. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-month-end-meets.t48845/page-28#post-727657

The next meeting should take place on 3 December. The date will only be finalized after extensive mudslinging and heart-felt exchange of insults. Check out the link above. On the positive side, if there is anything you need to know about hardware, coil building, DIY juice, or in fact anything vape related, there are several experts on all subjects at the meets.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CTRiaan

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @CTRiaan . Why don't you join us at our monthly vape meets in CT.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-month-end-meets.t48845/page-28#post-727657
> 
> The next meeting should take place on 3 December. The date will only be finalized after extensive mudslinging and heart-felt exchange of insults. Check out the link above. On the positive side, if there is anything you need to know about hardware, coil building, DIY juice, or in fact anything vape related, there are several experts on all subjects at the meets.
> 
> View attachment 149415


Thanks, I'll check it out.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

CTRiaan said:


> Hi, All.
> 
> Thanks for adding me.
> 
> I'm from Cape Town and I have been vaping since March 2015 when I quit smoking after 25 years.
> 
> I've been visiting this site as a guest for quite some time and decided to join after following advice/recommendations about hardware, coil builds, etc. on here and seeing the benefits of sharing knowledge.
> 
> I build my own coils, mix eliquid, drip, squonk and lately got into DNA replay and RTAs.
> 
> Cheers
> Riaan


Welcome to the forum fellow Capetonian @CTRiaan enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @CTRiaan.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and welcome to the forum @CTRiaan



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bendymike

Hello guys, good day to all. I am a newbie and joined in this community few days ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Hey @Bendymike. Great to have you here. This is a great vapers forum and you will love itlike a Breakdancer in the 90s

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bendymike

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Hey @Bendymike. Great to have you here. This is a great vapers forum and you will love itlike a Breakdancer in the 90s


I also love breakdancers. But not in 90s. I like the latest dance.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

Hello and welcome @Bendymike , this is the extent of my break dancing skills...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Bendymike said:


> Hello guys, good day to all. I am a newbie and joined in this community few days ago.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Bendymike said:


> Hello guys, good day to all. I am a newbie and joined in this community few days ago.



Welcome to the forum @Bendymike

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Bendymike .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and welcome @Bendymike. Enjoy the forum



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CTRiaan

Welcome @Bendymike

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bugger off BendyMike you fat Spammer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jansen

Hello to all  

I just started vaping about a month ago and bought myself a SMOK stick V8 but a week later upgraded to a single coil Zeus RTA (I got hooked very quick ).

I really enjoy the fruity flavors but last week I got introduced to Tempest Ice, a light menthol flavor, and wow I think I like the menthols even more! 

I've read through some threads on here before registering and I know I'm going to enjoy it here

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Jansen .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

Jansen said:


> Hello to all
> 
> I just started vaping about a month ago and bought myself a SMOK stick V8 but a week later upgraded to a single coil Zeus RTA (I got hooked very quick ).
> 
> I really enjoy the fruity flavors but last week I got introduced to Tempest Ice, a light menthol flavor, and wow I think I like the menthols even more!
> 
> I've read through some threads on here before registering and I know I'm going to enjoy it here



welcome, glad to have you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Jansen said:


> Hello to all
> 
> I just started vaping about a month ago and bought myself a SMOK stick V8 but a week later upgraded to a single coil Zeus RTA (I got hooked very quick ).
> 
> I really enjoy the fruity flavors but last week I got introduced to Tempest Ice, a light menthol flavor, and wow I think I like the menthols even more!
> 
> I've read through some threads on here before registering and I know I'm going to enjoy it here


Welcome to the forum  @Jansen . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi & Welcome to the forum @Jansen. Enjoy ur stay 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Jansen said:


> Hello to all
> 
> I just started vaping about a month ago and bought myself a SMOK stick V8 but a week later upgraded to a single coil Zeus RTA (I got hooked very quick ).
> 
> I really enjoy the fruity flavors but last week I got introduced to Tempest Ice, a light menthol flavor, and wow I think I like the menthols even more!
> 
> I've read through some threads on here before registering and I know I'm going to enjoy it here



Welcome to the forum @Jansen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Bugger off BendyMike you fat Spammer!



Just to explain this post… the admin and mods spend a lot of time killing spam posts and this person came on and acted like a real vaper only to start posting spam adverts for a Chinese website. We spend a lot of time making ECIGSSA a happy place to be without being bombarded by spam adverts. Supporting Vendors have their own threads and they support the forum and promote their own products in their section… and then you get these spammers that don’t contribute in any way and just want to post their irritating adverts in general forums…

We love Vapers and supporting Vendors… and we hate Spammers!

ECIGSSA is for Vapers!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## hroosthuiz

Hi all sorry this is my second post should have been first.

I quit the nastys about 5 months ago tried cold turkey for 3 weeks then started vaping before I strangled someone.
Good for them and me not so good for the wallet 

Hit the ground running and seems to be no stopping 

Happy vapes to all.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

hroosthuiz said:


> Hi all sorry this is my second post should have been first.
> 
> I quit the nastys about 5 months ago tried cold turkey for 3 weeks then started vaping before I strangled someone.
> Good for them and me not so good for the wallet
> 
> Hit the ground running and seems to be no stopping
> 
> Happy vapes to all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum  @hroosthuiz enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Darth Mods

Hey there everyone and G'day from Australia.
I got into vaping through my Father who was a daily smoker of 38 years. After seeing him make the switch and how much it helped him to quit smoking I began investigatingthe world of vaping. So much has changed and the options are almost endless now. 

As for me personally I love to use the vaporesso Polar with a SKRR sub-ohm tank. It works beautifully and currently vaping green apple sour by Kilo Liquids. Lovely stuff.

Enjoy yourselves and look forward to networking with the members here.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi & Welcome to the forum @hroosthuiz Enjoy your stay!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi & Welcome to the forum @Darth Mods. Enjoy your stay



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum  @Darth Mods.Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @hroosthuiz . Congratulations on giving up the stinkies.

If you want to limit the financial damage I can't recommend DIY juice making highly enough. If you use other people's recipes it is a really simple process. You will save up to 80% on your juice bill. Take a look at @RichJB 's DIY Primer. He has provided all the information you will need. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Darth Mods . Enjoy your time here with us.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Hi 
Just joined the forum. I bought a cheap pen like vape a year or so ago, but gave up after 1day. You had to suck that thing so hard to get something out, my ears almost popped.
So a week or two ago I thought of trying vaping again with the goal to stop cigarettes. But I was blown away by all the fancy stuff you can buy. And all the fancy names for everything. I hate fancystuff and technology, just want to press a button en there you go. So someone directed me to look for a Sigelei moonbox. After some searhing I found and ordered one which arrived Thursday.

And it came with a Moonshot rdta. After some googling I saw that this Moonshot is a very good flavour rdta, but lot of complaints about building and leaking. But what the heck lets try.
So yesterday went to buy batteries, wire, cotton etc. The two shops I visited did not have toolkits, but Im not scared will build with what I have at home.
So first try, everything looks ok till I fill tank, short? Start over, everything fine on second build, fill tank, one draw, short? And now a leak also? Google, youtube.

Third build, this morning. I AM A Vaping god!! I build a working moonshot in 10min with no leaks, with no proper tools
I still have a pack or two ciggies left just in case I had to go for 20builds, so hopefulle wil try stop tomorrow

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## CTRiaan

@Jean claude Vaaldamme well done and welcome!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Well done @Jean claude Vaaldamme . Pretty adventurous building coils right from the beginning. I vaped for about six months before I attempted coil building. Stick with it and you will give up smoking. There are literally thousands on the forum who were successful, and believe me there is nothing special about most of them.

If you need help, just ask. I guarantee you will get good advice.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Hi
> Just joined the forum. I bought a cheap pen like vape a year or so ago, but gave up after 1day. You had to suck that thing so hard to get something out, my ears almost popped.
> So a week or two ago I thought of trying vaping again with the goal to stop cigarettes. But I was blown away by all the fancy stuff you can buy. And all the fancy names for everything. I hate fancystuff and technology, just want to press a button en there you go. So someone directed me to look for a Sigelei moonbox. After some searhing I found and ordered one which arrived Thursday.
> 
> And it came with a Moonshot rdta. After some googling I saw that this Moonshot is a very good flavour rdta, but lot of complaints about building and leaking. But what the heck lets try.
> So yesterday went to buy batteries, wire, cotton etc. The two shops I visited did not have toolkits, but Im not scared will build with what I have at home.
> So first try, everything looks ok till I fill tank, short? Start over, everything fine on second build, fill tank, one draw, short? And now a leak also? Google, youtube.
> 
> Third build, this morning. I AM A Vaping god!! I build a working moonshot in 10min with no leaks, with no proper tools
> I still have a pack or two ciggies left just in case I had to go for 20builds, so hopefulle wil try stop tomorrow


Congrats with your builds  and welcome to the forum @Jean claude Vaaldamme .Enjoy your stay and vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jetalito

Thank you so much for the welcome. I live in Canada, vape MTL, watch Fogblog, which brought me to this forum. Started vaping exclusively Oct.1, 2010. Excited to read all the posts, learn new tips, and tricks. I am not very computer savy, so struggle to post and reply. Please bear with me, I'm an old gal!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Hi
> Just joined the forum. I bought a cheap pen like vape a year or so ago, but gave up after 1day. You had to suck that thing so hard to get something out, my ears almost popped.
> So a week or two ago I thought of trying vaping again with the goal to stop cigarettes. But I was blown away by all the fancy stuff you can buy. And all the fancy names for everything. I hate fancystuff and technology, just want to press a button en there you go. So someone directed me to look for a Sigelei moonbox. After some searhing I found and ordered one which arrived Thursday.
> 
> And it came with a Moonshot rdta. After some googling I saw that this Moonshot is a very good flavour rdta, but lot of complaints about building and leaking. But what the heck lets try.
> So yesterday went to buy batteries, wire, cotton etc. The two shops I visited did not have toolkits, but Im not scared will build with what I have at home.
> So first try, everything looks ok till I fill tank, short? Start over, everything fine on second build, fill tank, one draw, short? And now a leak also? Google, youtube.
> 
> Third build, this morning. I AM A Vaping god!! I build a working moonshot in 10min with no leaks, with no proper tools
> I still have a pack or two ciggies left just in case I had to go for 20builds, so hopefulle wil try stop tomorrow



Welcome to the forum @Jean claude Vaaldamme - lol I like the username 
Congrats on the vaping and the build in the moonshot. I havent tried the moonshot but I recall it wasnt an easy build. 
Lots of info here and helpful experienced vapers. And a lot to learn.
The main thing is to improve your vaping and if you can do that and it helps to kick the stinkies then you are winning.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Jetalito said:


> Thank you so much for the welcome. I live in Canada, vape MTL, watch Fogblog, which brought me to this forum. Started vaping exclusively Oct.1, 2010. Excited to read all the posts, learn new tips, and tricks. I am not very computer savy, so struggle to post and reply. Please bear with me, I'm an old gal!



Welcome @Jetalito all the way from Canada
Wow, you are an experienced vaper - looking forward to hearing more about your vaping experiences.
Hope you can learn from the forum here and wishing you all the best
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Jetalito . Wow, vaping for eight years. Is that a record on the forum ?

Don't worry about being not so computer savvy. If you get stuck just ask. You will soon find that this forum is different to most. Almost all of us are willing to help, no-matter what the issue. We generally refrain from being judgemental. The reason for this is that everyone has his/her opinion on everything vape related and the easiest way to get along is to revert to the old maxim.....if it works for you that's great.

It might seem to be obvious but the more you put into the forum the more you get out of it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum  @Jetalito enjoy your stay.You will soon notice this is not just another vaping forum but rather a pretty large vaping family.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja

Hi!

I am an ex smoker for 20 years, and have been vaping for six months now, without having a smoke.

I am a software Solution Architect with many languages and technologies under my belt 

I also DIY my own liquids and friends and family seems to like it as well. 

Gear I have is a GeekVape Aegis Legend kit, with Zeus single coil on top, Nunchaka Kit, and RSQ Squonker with Drop Solo on top 

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## CTRiaan

ShortCutNinja said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am an ex smoker for 20 years, and have been vaping for six months now, without having a smoke.
> 
> I am a software Solution Architect with many languages and technologies under my belt
> 
> I also DIY my own liquids and friends and family seems to like it as well.
> 
> Gear I have is a GeekVape Aegis Legend kit, with Zeus single coil on top, Nunchaka Kit, and RSQ Squonker with Drop Solo on top
> 
> Happy Vaping!


Welcome, @ShortCutNinja . Congrats on your 6 months.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

ShortCutNinja said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am an ex smoker for 20 years, and have been vaping for six months now, without having a smoke.
> 
> I am a software Solution Architect with many languages and technologies under my belt
> 
> I also DIY my own liquids and friends and family seems to like it as well.
> 
> Gear I have is a GeekVape Aegis Legend kit, with Zeus single coil on top, Nunchaka Kit, and RSQ Squonker with Drop Solo on top
> 
> Happy Vaping!


Welcome to the forum @ShortCutNinja enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShortCutNinja

CTRiaan said:


> Welcome, @ShortCutNinja . Congrats on your 6 months.


Thanks!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @ShortCutNinja . Congratulations on giving up the stinkies for six months. The hard part is over. There is no reason to ever return to smoking. Participation in the forum has helped me to stay off stinkies for over four years. i hope you enjoy the forum to its fullest extent.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi & Welcome to the forum @Jetalito & @ShortCutNinja. Enjoy ur stay



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

hello and welcome @ShortCutNinja well done on kicking the stinkies...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @ShortCutNinja 
Congrats on the vaping and wishing you all the best from here on
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## X-Calibre786

Hi all,

My name is Zain. I started vaping around the end of July and stopped ciggies around the end of August. Went quickly from a Smok X8 kit to the Smok Procolor kit. Also got an Oumier Wasp Nano RDA and a Griffin 25 RTA to get started in rebuildables.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

X-Calibre786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Zain. I started vaping around the end of July and stopped ciggies around the end of August. Went quickly from a Smok X8 kit to the Smok Procolor kit. Also got an Oumier Wasp Nano RDA and a Griffin 25 RTA to get started in rebuildables.


Welcome to the forum @X-Calibre786 .Congrats with kicking the  habit.There is always a friendly member ready to help.Enjoy your stay and vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and Welcome to the forum @X-Calibre786. Enjoy ur stay 



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

X-Calibre786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Zain. I started vaping around the end of July and stopped ciggies around the end of August. Went quickly from a Smok X8 kit to the Smok Procolor kit. Also got an Oumier Wasp Nano RDA and a Griffin 25 RTA to get started in rebuildables.



Welcome to the forum @X-Calibre786 
Congrats on kicking the stinkies, great achievement!
Enjoy the vaping journey and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @X-Calibre786 . I hope you enjoy your time on the forum. Any questions you have will always be answered.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grim reaper

Hi guys I'm Zaheer . I have been off and on vaping for the last 3 years and fell of the wagon and back on stinkies. I am now committed to vaping due to health concerns and feel this group is a wonderful place to chat with other vapers and new products

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum @Grim reaper.Here you will get the help to stay stinkie free.Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Grim reaper said:


> Hi guys I'm Zaheer . I have been off and on vaping for the last 3 years and fell of the wagon and back on stinkies. I am now committed to vaping due to health concerns and feel this group is a wonderful place to chat with other vapers and new products


Not to worry @Grim reaper, you are not alone, many of us fell off the wagon once or twice in the beginning. It happens. Important part is to get back on.

Heavy smoker? What kit and juice you using?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grim reaper

I am on the Twisp cue now. Was on other devices previously but always fell off because of availability of coils and eliquid. Hopefully now I stick on this as I really can't afford to go on cigarettes again.i am not really chasing clouds so anything to get my nic fix is fine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Grim reaper said:


> I am on the Twisp cue now. Was on other devices previously but always fell off because of availability of coils and eliquid. Hopefully now I stick on this as I really can't afford to go on cigarettes again.i am not really chasing clouds so anything to get my nic fix is fine


Que is an excellent little device and pods are available all over.

Keep us posted on how it goes and ask if any questions pop up.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Grim reaper said:


> Hi guys I'm Zaheer . I have been off and on vaping for the last 3 years and fell of the wagon and back on stinkies. I am now committed to vaping due to health concerns and feel this group is a wonderful place to chat with other vapers and new products



Welcome to the forum @Grim reaper 
Congrats on joining and on being committed to getting off the stinkies. Don't be too hard on yourself. Everyone is different, some people take longer than others to get off the stinkies. 
All the best for your vaping journey !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Grim reaper . I hope you manage to stay off the stinkies. Forum members always provide advise and encouragement.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## skaap

hi im Skaap, been off the stinkies for just a bit more than a year after 15 years of smoking. HOS ja!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum @skaap .Congrats on being stinkie free for a year.Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NOOB

Morning all. I have not been very active on the forum of late, but would like to welcome each and every newcomer that I have not yet welcomed. There is a wealth of knowledge that you can tap in on and willing members around every corner to assist if you need advice. Please feel free to ask questions and enjoy your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi & Welcome to the forum @Grim Reaper and @skaap . . Enjoy ur stay guys ?!



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @skaap . Congratulations on kicking the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

skaap said:


> hi im Skaap, been off the stinkies for just a bit more than a year after 15 years of smoking. HOS ja!



Welcome to the forum @skaap 
Congrats on quitting the stinkies after 15 years! Great achievement
Enjoy your stay here!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @skaap

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Bit Late to the party, but Welcome @skaap and @Grim reaper ! This is a wonderful place to be, and i think the greatest "Vaping Hive Mind" in ZA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo

Hola !!! 
From cold cloudy Durban. Call me Gringo. I have never been a stinkie, but decided 3 months ago that Vaping looks super cool and as they say the rest is history as we know it. I am loving Vaping as a relaxation hobby. I already own 5 mods, 3 RTA's and 2 RDA's. Builing and Squonking ... so yeha i know i have a problem. Hope to chat soon and i just love this forum...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Gringo said:


> Hola !!!
> From cold cloudy Durban. Call me Gringo. I have never been a stinkie, but decided 3 months ago that Vaping looks super cool and as they say the rest is history as we know it. I am loving Vaping as a relaxation hobby. I already own 5 mods, 3 RTA's and 2 RDA's. Builing and Squonking ... so yeha i know i have a problem. Hope to chat soon and i just love this forum...



Welcome to the forum @Gringo 
I hope you are enjoying the hobby side of vaping without the nicotine, given you havent smoked 
Enjoy the forum and hope it can help you

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Gringo said:


> Hola !!!
> From cold cloudy Durban. Call me Gringo. I have never been a stinkie, but decided 3 months ago that Vaping looks super cool and as they say the rest is history as we know it. I am loving Vaping as a relaxation hobby. I already own 5 mods, 3 RTA's and 2 RDA's. Builing and Squonking ... so yeha i know i have a problem. Hope to chat soon and i just love this forum...


Welcome to the forum @Gringo ,not to worry we all have the same problem we all LOVE Vaping.Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

Hi my name is Daniël and I've been a vaping addict for almost five years now...oh wait it's not that kind of forum....

Anyway welcome to all the newcomers and lurkers we see you and we are here to help....

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Cynarius

Hey guys I'm Damien I've been vaping on and off for about a year but now it's time to stay on that wagon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi & welcome to the forum @Gringo & @Cynarius. Enjoy ur stay!



Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Cynarius said:


> Hey guys I'm Damien I've been vaping on and off for about a year but now it's time to stay on that wagon.


Welcome to the forum @Cynarius . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Cynarius . Keep off the stinkies. It is well worth it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @Gringo & @Cynarius. I trust you will enjoy your stay here. Please feel free to ask questions. Members here are always willing to help where they can!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AZAM-ZN

CTRiaan said:


> Hi, All.
> 
> Thanks for adding me.
> 
> I'm from Cape Town and I have been vaping since March 2015 when I quit smoking after 25 years.
> 
> I've been visiting this site as a guest for quite some time and decided to join after following advice/recommendations about hardware, coil builds, etc. on here and seeing the benefits of sharing knowledge.
> 
> I build my own coils, mix eliquid, drip, squonk and lately got into DNA replay and RTAs.
> 
> Cheers
> Riaan


Welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AZAM-ZN

Cynarius said:


> Hey guys I'm Damien I've been vaping on and off for about a year but now it's time to stay on that wagon.



Welcome
Keep on Vaping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## greesmonkey122

Hi guys and girls, I am Austin, I have been vaping since March 2017. I joined the forums five days ago although I have been lurking in the shadows for a long time. I recently started to DIY also so u must please share with me your knowledge. So yeah that’s me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Welcome to the madhouse @greesmonkey122

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

greesmonkey122 said:


> Hi guys and girls, I am Austin, I have been vaping since March 2017. I joined the forums five days ago although I have been lurking in the shadows for a long time. I recently started to DIY also so u must please share with me your knowledge. So yeah that’s me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum @greesmonkey122 .Here you will find all your answers regarding DIY.Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches

henlo and welcome @greesmonkey122 
Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @greesmonkey122 . Like you I also lurked in the shadows for a long time. Plenty of expert DIYers here. Have you seen @RichJB 's DIY Primer yet? It is essential reading. The bonus is if you need further info he is often on the forum.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Enjoy your time here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## AZAM-ZN

greesmonkey122 said:


> Hi guys and girls, I am Austin, I have been vaping since March 2017. I joined the forums five days ago although I have been lurking in the shadows for a long time. I recently started to DIY also so u must please share with me your knowledge. So yeah that’s me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cynarius

Welcome @greesmonkey122

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @greesmonkey122 
Glad that you joined
Enjoy your stay here. There's a lot to learn on the DIY front. Check out the relevant DIY subforums
Enjoy !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Welcome @greesmonkey122

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zer0_C00L

W'sup all you Vapers!

Names Reneil.. 2 months ago, a college was doing these awesome vape circles in our warehouse and that was me sold. So I got myself an SMOK AL85 starter kit. Loved it alot, but then the single battery became a problem soooo after much research, got me a Voopoo Drag 2 last week(woooooot) This mod is unreal (but then again I'm still a beginner lol). Anycase, also got me a Dead Rabbit RTA but taking it easy getting into the RBA scene coz it looks like a lot of work lol..

Oh, I have cut down on stinkies from a pack a day to just 2-3 a day  My deadline is 01 December so within the next few weeks, I will stop completely!!!

Well that's my story for now. Schweeeet!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## lesvaches

henlo and welcome @Zer0_C00L 
that is the best username!! 
enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Congrats on some great choices there @Zer0_C00L , be sure to ask any advice you need. There’s a whole bunch of cool people here eager to share their knowledge.

Keep us posted.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Welcome @Zer0_C00L ! Congrats on making the choice to leave the stinkies. (Fan of the movie "Hackers" much? )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Welcome @Zer0_C00L ! Congrats on making the choice to leave the stinkies. (Fan of the movie "Hackers" much? )


Lol.. Many many years ago when I was exposed to Angelina Jolie for the first time  

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Zer0_C00L said:


> W'sup all you Vapers!
> 
> Names Reneil.. 2 months ago, a college was doing these awesome vape circles in our warehouse and that was me sold. So I got myself an SMOK AL85 starter kit. Loved it alot, but then the single battery became a problem soooo after much research, got me a Voopoo Drag 2 last week(woooooot) This mod is unreal (but then again I'm still a beginner lol). Anycase, also got me a Dead Rabbit RTA but taking it easy getting into the RBA scene coz it looks like a lot of work lol..
> 
> Oh, I have cut down on stinkies from a pack a day to just 2-3 a day  My deadline is 01 December so within the next few weeks, I will stop completely!!!
> 
> Well that's my story for now. Schweeeet!


Welcome to the forum @Zer0_C00L enjoy your stay.Here you will find all the help to stop

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Zer0_C00L . Congratulations on nearly giving up the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Zer0_C00L said:


> Lol.. Many many years ago when I was exposed to Angelina Jolie for the first time
> 
> Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk



Now that's double standards for you. The last time I exposed myself I was arrested.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chanelr

Welcome to the forum @Zer0_C00L.
@Puff the Magic Dragon I find that very troublesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Chanelr said:


> Welcome to the forum @Zer0_C00L.
> @Puff the Magic Dragon I find that very troublesome




It's really unfair. If you have COOL in your name you can get away with it.

PS. I don't do it anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Now that's double standards for you. The last time I exposed myself I was arrested.


Triple standard actually. When I do it people do not get upset, they just laugh...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

That's also why I stopped.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## G10

Hi Everyone, Jiten from JHB here.

Started with the smok v8 in August, relapsed in October due to issues on the smok setup, purchased a twisp cue and havent looked back since the beginning of November. Powering through to get rid of the habit!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Welcome @G10, glad to hear you are fighting the good fight! Plenty of support and advice here on this great Forum, you'll be right at home

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

G10 said:


> Hi Everyone, Jiten from JHB here.
> 
> Started with the smok v8 in August, relapsed in October due to issues on the smok setup, purchased a twisp cue and havent looked back since the beginning of November. Powering through to get rid of the habit!


Welcome to the forum @G10 enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum G10. Keep on trying to give up the stinkies. There are literally thousands of forum members who have been exclusively vaping for years. If they can do it so can you. Trust me, there is little to nothing special about them. Good Luck.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB

Welcome to the forum @Zer0_C00L and @G10. Enjoy your stay! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Trust me, there is little to nothing special about them. Good Luck.


Gee thanks Puff! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> Gee thanks Puff! Lol.
> 
> Regards




I include myself in that category. There is no getting away from it. Perhaps it wasn't very elegantly stated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vabio

Hi guys. So been vaping for about a month now but still can't kick the stinkies completely. So also fell for the twisp vape... ignorance is bliss. Anyway been doing some research and had my first puff from a rda mod and I was blown away at the intense flavour and dense vape. So now I am contemplating a new vape and this time I don't want to make the same mistakes. Really need to quit the stinkies. Any advice? I was thinking of getting a sub ohm starter mod kit? The RDA is awesome but dripping is not a option when at work. And I don't want to go into the rebuilds. Plus i work outside so its needs to be a really rugged mod box. 

Looking foward to your advice. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the Forum @vabio . Don't worry about not giving up the stinkies immediately. Many of us took some time to give up completely...but it can be done relatively easily. I gave up a pack and a half of Camels per day after 35 years.

Many have given up on Twisp products but a substantial number, like yourself, want something more.

I would suggest that you create a new thread asking advice because this thread is really for introductions, and may not be seen by some members who could give good hints and tips. Do it tomorrow as the forum is much more active during the week.

Remember that we are all here to help and know what it's like to give up smoking. It is a great forum with no trolls. No-one will judge you for asking questions.

Good Luck, and hope to see you becoming an active stinky free member.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vabio

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the Forum @vabio . Don't worry about not giving up the stinkies immediately. Many of us took some time to give up completely...but it can be done relatively easily. I gave up a pack and a half of Camels per day after 35 years.
> 
> Many have given up on Twisp products but a substantial number, like yourself, want something more.
> 
> I would suggest that you create a new thread asking advice because this thread is really for introductions, and may not be seen by some members who could give good hints and tips. Do it tomorrow as the forum is much more active during the week.
> 
> Remember that we are all here to help and know what it's like to give up smoking. It is a great forum with no trolls. No-one will judge you for asking questions.
> 
> Good Luck, and hope to see you becoming an active stinky free member.
> 
> View attachment 151548


Thank you! Will do so tomorrow. And thanks for the encouragement 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum @vabio enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @vabio. Best place to be at...






Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Zer0_C00L , @G10 , @vabio 

Congrats on the vaping and wishing you well for your vaping journey from here on
We are lucky to have many experienced helpful vapers on here so there's a lot to learn!
Enjoy your stay and may you improve your vaping!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

Welcome to the forum @Zer0_C00L , @G10 , @vabio

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MoreJuice

Good day everyone

I have been a follower of these forums recently and have decided to create an account to join in the fun.

Really into DIYing so I will likely be active in those areas

I've been vaping for 3 months or so and do not plan on stopping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Cynarius

Welcome @MoreJuice have a fantastic stay here with us

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

MoreJuice said:


> Good day everyone
> 
> I have been a follower of these forums recently and have decided to create an account to join in the fun.
> 
> Really into DIYing so I will likely be active in those areas
> 
> I've been vaping for 3 months or so and do not plan on stopping!


Welcome to the forum @MoreJuice enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

MoreJuice said:


> Good day everyone
> 
> I have been a follower of these forums recently and have decided to create an account to join in the fun.
> 
> Really into DIYing so I will likely be active in those areas
> 
> I've been vaping for 3 months or so and do not plan on stopping!



Welcome to the forum @MoreJuice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Henlo and Welcome to the forum @MoreJuice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and Welcome to the forum @MoreJuice. Enjoy ur stay!





Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

lesvaches said:


> *Henlo* and Welcome to the forum @MoreJuice



I like your greeting @lesvaches . To be honest, I didn't know if "Henlo" was a typo or not of my generation, so I looked it up.

The Urban Dictionary reveals the following :

..." A type of saying "Hello", except it's "Henlo". ... Henlo dog. Henlo you *stinky dog*, go dig up the garden, ugly."

I'm going to go with it being a typo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @MoreJuice . I hope you find the forum of use to you and that you become an active member.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lesvaches

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I like your greeting @lesvaches . To be honest, I didn't know if "Henlo" was a typo or not of my generation, so I looked it up.
> 
> The Urban Dictionary reveals the following :
> 
> ..." A type of saying "Hello", except it's "Henlo". ... Henlo dog. Henlo you *stinky dog*, go dig up the garden, ugly."
> 
> I'm going to go with it being a typo.


it actually came from a fedora toting youtube atheist that slurred his speech and always started his arguments with "actually..."
and when he says hello, it sounded like henlo, so it stuck. i definitely didn't mean it in the Urban Dictionary sense.

kinda reminds me of how language is being hijacked and twisted. thank you for pointing it out, i'm no longer using that.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

MoreJuice said:


> Good day everyone
> 
> I have been a follower of these forums recently and have decided to create an account to join in the fun.
> 
> Really into DIYing so I will likely be active in those areas
> 
> I've been vaping for 3 months or so and do not plan on stopping!



Welcome to the forum @MoreJuice 
Congrats on the 3 months of vaping!
Enjoy your stay and let us know how the DIY is going

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## takatatak

Greetings Vape Familia!!

I'm finally getting 'round to doing the grand introduction, so howzit everybody!!

I started vaping on 4 July 2018 after much insistence from my brother to my mom & I that all 3 of us give up the stinkies... 

I was doubtful it was gonna work so I kicked against it for a while but one day my boet just bought us each a small AIO device to get started.

We were kinda adamant on getting something stealthy and as similar to a cigarette as possible so ended up getting a Vaporesso Orca Solo kit each along with some Ripe Vapes San Juan & Summer Vibes nic salts. Also tried some of their Berries & Cream all at 30mg/ml.

Those Orca Solo pens seem to have an expiry date or something though as they started becoming exhausting to vape... Kinda like sucking a golf ball through a hosepipe. Sometime in this period I smoked 2 stinkies but only because my vape was charging.

On 29 July we all upgraded to the Aspire Breeze 2 kit and started using Elements NS20 nic salts; namely Honey-Roasted Tobacco, Strawberry Whip, 555 Tobacco and Key Lime Cookie.

Then my friend came for a visit and brought his Vaporesso Tarot Nano kit. The difference in flavour between my Breeze and his Tarot Nano made me want a DL setup immediately.

Then came the "long" wait for VapeCon where I got my mom, brother, family friend and myself a Vaporesso Polar kit with all the other necessities like batteries, battery chargers, juice etc. Spent more money than I'd like to admit but it was worth it...

E-liquids vaped so far:

Avacare Exotica Strawberry
Avacare Up Mood
Buddha Joose Jungle Jam
Cloud Flavour Labs Grapealicious
Cloud Flavour Labs La Creme
Cloud Flavour Labs RY4Sure
Cloud Flavour Labs Squeeze
Cloud Flavour Labs Tarte au Lait
Dala Juice Co. Custard Eclair
Dala Juice Co. Lemon Meringue
Flawless Key Lime Pie Shake
Flow Liquids Aiko
G-Bom Marilyn Conspiracy
G-Bom Millionaire's Shortbread
Joose-E-Liqz Arabica Latte
Majestic Vapor Creme
Majestic Vapor Orochi
Majestic Vapor Vasuki
Mr. Good Vape Baker's Dozen
Nasty Juice Cush Man Banana
Nasty x Kilo Gambino
Opus Slurp
Opus Zing
Orion Asteroid
Orion Milkyway
Orion Northern Star
Paulie's Coffee Cake
Paulie's Coffee Shake
Steammasters Exclamation
Steammasters Melk
Steammasters Melk Java
Steammasters Oh Chelsea
Steammasters Question
TBCO Arabic Oasis
TBCO Double Dutch
TBCO Havana Dark
TKO Coffee Time
The Coil Company Minties
The Coil Company Scotchies
Weiner Vape Co. Taviro
Getting us each an RTA tomorrow and mixed my first batch of DIY e-liquid over the weekend... 

5 months of no stinkies tomorrow and there's no turning back...

A big thanks to all of you amazing people out there that have made this journey so awesome thus far!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## lesvaches

takatatak said:


> Greetings Vape Familia!!
> 
> I'm finally getting 'round to doing the grand introduction, so howzit everybody!!
> 
> I started vaping on 4 July 2018 after much insistence from my brother to my mom & I that all 3 of us give up the stinkies...
> 
> I was doubtful it was gonna work so I kicked against it for a while but one day my boet just bought us each a small AIO device to get started.
> 
> We were kinda adamant on getting something stealthy and as similar to a cigarette as possible so ended up getting a Vaporesso Orca Solo kit each along with some Ripe Vapes San Juan & Summer Vibes nic salts. Also tried some of their Berries & Cream all at 30mg/ml.
> 
> Those Orca Solo pens seem to have an expiry date or something though as they started becoming exhausting to vape... Kinda like sucking a golf ball through a hosepipe. Sometime in this period I smoked 2 stinkies but only because my vape was charging.
> 
> On 29 July we all upgraded to the Aspire Breeze 2 kit and started using Elements NS20 nic salts; namely Honey-Roasted Tobacco, Strawberry Whip, 555 Tobacco and Key Lime Cookie.
> 
> Then my friend came for a visit and brought his Vaporesso Tarot Nano kit. The difference in flavour between my Breeze and his Tarot Nano made me want a DL setup immediately.
> 
> Then came the "long" wait for VapeCon where I got my mom, brother, family friend and myself a Vaporesso Polar kit with all the other necessities like batteries, battery chargers, juice etc. Spent more money than I'd like to admit but it was worth it...
> 
> E-liquids vaped so far:
> 
> Avacare Exotica Strawberry
> Avacare Up Mood
> Buddha Joose Jungle Jam
> Cloud Flavour Labs Grapealicious
> Cloud Flavour Labs La Creme
> Cloud Flavour Labs RY4Sure
> Cloud Flavour Labs Squeeze
> Cloud Flavour Labs Tarte au Lait
> Dala Juice Co. Custard Eclair
> Dala Juice Co. Lemon Meringue
> Flawless Key Lime Pie Shake
> Flow Liquids Aiko
> G-Bom Marilyn Conspiracy
> G-Bom Millionaire's Shortbread
> Joose-E-Liqz Arabica Latte
> Majestic Vapor Creme
> Majestic Vapor Orochi
> Majestic Vapor Vasuki
> Mr. Good Vape Baker's Dozen
> Nasty Juice Cush Man Banana
> Nasty x Kilo Gambino
> Opus Slurp
> Opus Zing
> Orion Asteroid
> Orion Milkyway
> Orion Northern Star
> Paulie's Coffee Cake
> Paulie's Coffee Shake
> Steammasters Exclamation
> Steammasters Melk
> Steammasters Melk Java
> Steammasters Oh Chelsea
> Steammasters Question
> TBCO Arabic Oasis
> TBCO Double Dutch
> TBCO Havana Dark
> TKO Coffee Time
> The Coil Company Minties
> The Coil Company Scotchies
> Weiner Vape Co. Taviro
> Getting us each an RTA tomorrow and mixed my first batch of DIY e-liquid over the weekend...
> 
> 5 months of no stinkies tomorrow and there's no turning back...
> 
> A big thanks to all of you amazing people out there that have made this journey so awesome thus far!!


well done @takatatak and welcome home.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum @takatatak . Congrats on being stinkie free for 5 months tomorrow.Keep it up.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## X-Calibre786

Welcome @takatatak. Well done on quitting the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Well done @takatatak . I enjoyed reading your story. Welcome to the forum. You have done all the hard work. It's stinkie free from now on.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @takatatak

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @takatatak and we'll done .... 



Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

takatatak said:


> Greetings Vape Familia!!
> 
> I'm finally getting 'round to doing the grand introduction, so howzit everybody!!
> 
> I started vaping on 4 July 2018 after much insistence from my brother to my mom & I that all 3 of us give up the stinkies...
> 
> I was doubtful it was gonna work so I kicked against it for a while but one day my boet just bought us each a small AIO device to get started.
> 
> We were kinda adamant on getting something stealthy and as similar to a cigarette as possible so ended up getting a Vaporesso Orca Solo kit each along with some Ripe Vapes San Juan & Summer Vibes nic salts. Also tried some of their Berries & Cream all at 30mg/ml.
> 
> Those Orca Solo pens seem to have an expiry date or something though as they started becoming exhausting to vape... Kinda like sucking a golf ball through a hosepipe. Sometime in this period I smoked 2 stinkies but only because my vape was charging.
> 
> On 29 July we all upgraded to the Aspire Breeze 2 kit and started using Elements NS20 nic salts; namely Honey-Roasted Tobacco, Strawberry Whip, 555 Tobacco and Key Lime Cookie.
> 
> Then my friend came for a visit and brought his Vaporesso Tarot Nano kit. The difference in flavour between my Breeze and his Tarot Nano made me want a DL setup immediately.
> 
> Then came the "long" wait for VapeCon where I got my mom, brother, family friend and myself a Vaporesso Polar kit with all the other necessities like batteries, battery chargers, juice etc. Spent more money than I'd like to admit but it was worth it...
> 
> E-liquids vaped so far:
> 
> Avacare Exotica Strawberry
> Avacare Up Mood
> Buddha Joose Jungle Jam
> Cloud Flavour Labs Grapealicious
> Cloud Flavour Labs La Creme
> Cloud Flavour Labs RY4Sure
> Cloud Flavour Labs Squeeze
> Cloud Flavour Labs Tarte au Lait
> Dala Juice Co. Custard Eclair
> Dala Juice Co. Lemon Meringue
> Flawless Key Lime Pie Shake
> Flow Liquids Aiko
> G-Bom Marilyn Conspiracy
> G-Bom Millionaire's Shortbread
> Joose-E-Liqz Arabica Latte
> Majestic Vapor Creme
> Majestic Vapor Orochi
> Majestic Vapor Vasuki
> Mr. Good Vape Baker's Dozen
> Nasty Juice Cush Man Banana
> Nasty x Kilo Gambino
> Opus Slurp
> Opus Zing
> Orion Asteroid
> Orion Milkyway
> Orion Northern Star
> Paulie's Coffee Cake
> Paulie's Coffee Shake
> Steammasters Exclamation
> Steammasters Melk
> Steammasters Melk Java
> Steammasters Oh Chelsea
> Steammasters Question
> TBCO Arabic Oasis
> TBCO Double Dutch
> TBCO Havana Dark
> TKO Coffee Time
> The Coil Company Minties
> The Coil Company Scotchies
> Weiner Vape Co. Taviro
> Getting us each an RTA tomorrow and mixed my first batch of DIY e-liquid over the weekend...
> 
> 5 months of no stinkies tomorrow and there's no turning back...
> 
> A big thanks to all of you amazing people out there that have made this journey so awesome thus far!!



Warm welcome to the forum @takatatak 
Such a great intro , thanks
Congrats on the 5 months stinkie free! Great achievement
Enjoy the forum - we are so lucky to have many experienced and helpful vapers here!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapingB

Good Day all

My name is Barend and I'm from Durban

I've been vaping for about two years and never really looked into the SA vaping communities , mostly been on Redits forum.

I do my own coils and DIY juice.

Happy to have found a community.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

VapingB said:


> Good Day all
> 
> My name is Barend and I'm from Durban
> 
> I've been vaping for about two years and never really looked into the SA vaping communities , mostly been on Redits forum.
> 
> I do my own coils and DIY juice.
> 
> Happy to have found a community.



Welcome to the forum @VapingB 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

VapingB said:


> Good Day all
> 
> My name is Barend and I'm from Durban
> 
> I've been vaping for about two years and never really looked into the SA vaping communities , mostly been on Redits forum.
> 
> I do my own coils and DIY juice.
> 
> Happy to have found a community.


Welcome to the forum @VapingB .Enjoy your stay.You will soon notice this is not just another vaping forum but rather a pretty big vaping family.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

Hello and Welcome @VapingB.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza

Welcome @VapingB

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and Welcome to the forum @VapingB. Awesome place to be at ....Enjoy! 



Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi there @VapingB . Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your time here. Tons of experts in all fields.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

takatatak said:


> Greetings Vape Familia!!
> 
> I'm finally getting 'round to doing the grand introduction, so howzit everybody!!
> 
> I started vaping on 4 July 2018 after much insistence from my brother to my mom & I that all 3 of us give up the stinkies...
> 
> I was doubtful it was gonna work so I kicked against it for a while but one day my boet just bought us each a small AIO device to get started.
> 
> We were kinda adamant on getting something stealthy and as similar to a cigarette as possible so ended up getting a Vaporesso Orca Solo kit each along with some Ripe Vapes San Juan & Summer Vibes nic salts. Also tried some of their Berries & Cream all at 30mg/ml.
> 
> Those Orca Solo pens seem to have an expiry date or something though as they started becoming exhausting to vape... Kinda like sucking a golf ball through a hosepipe. Sometime in this period I smoked 2 stinkies but only because my vape was charging.
> 
> On 29 July we all upgraded to the Aspire Breeze 2 kit and started using Elements NS20 nic salts; namely Honey-Roasted Tobacco, Strawberry Whip, 555 Tobacco and Key Lime Cookie.
> 
> Then my friend came for a visit and brought his Vaporesso Tarot Nano kit. The difference in flavour between my Breeze and his Tarot Nano made me want a DL setup immediately.
> 
> Then came the "long" wait for VapeCon where I got my mom, brother, family friend and myself a Vaporesso Polar kit with all the other necessities like batteries, battery chargers, juice etc. Spent more money than I'd like to admit but it was worth it...
> 
> E-liquids vaped so far:
> 
> Avacare Exotica Strawberry
> Avacare Up Mood
> Buddha Joose Jungle Jam
> Cloud Flavour Labs Grapealicious
> Cloud Flavour Labs La Creme
> Cloud Flavour Labs RY4Sure
> Cloud Flavour Labs Squeeze
> Cloud Flavour Labs Tarte au Lait
> Dala Juice Co. Custard Eclair
> Dala Juice Co. Lemon Meringue
> Flawless Key Lime Pie Shake
> Flow Liquids Aiko
> G-Bom Marilyn Conspiracy
> G-Bom Millionaire's Shortbread
> Joose-E-Liqz Arabica Latte
> Majestic Vapor Creme
> Majestic Vapor Orochi
> Majestic Vapor Vasuki
> Mr. Good Vape Baker's Dozen
> Nasty Juice Cush Man Banana
> Nasty x Kilo Gambino
> Opus Slurp
> Opus Zing
> Orion Asteroid
> Orion Milkyway
> Orion Northern Star
> Paulie's Coffee Cake
> Paulie's Coffee Shake
> Steammasters Exclamation
> Steammasters Melk
> Steammasters Melk Java
> Steammasters Oh Chelsea
> Steammasters Question
> TBCO Arabic Oasis
> TBCO Double Dutch
> TBCO Havana Dark
> TKO Coffee Time
> The Coil Company Minties
> The Coil Company Scotchies
> Weiner Vape Co. Taviro
> Getting us each an RTA tomorrow and mixed my first batch of DIY e-liquid over the weekend...
> 
> 5 months of no stinkies tomorrow and there's no turning back...
> 
> A big thanks to all of you amazing people out there that have made this journey so awesome thus far!!



Welcome to the forum @takatatak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

VapingB said:


> Good Day all
> 
> My name is Barend and I'm from Durban
> 
> I've been vaping for about two years and never really looked into the SA vaping communities , mostly been on Redits forum.
> 
> I do my own coils and DIY juice.
> 
> Happy to have found a community.



Welcome to the forum @VapingB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Welcome to all the new joiners. 







Please don't feed the animals

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## vabio

Welcome @VapingB and @takatatak! Hope you learn as much as I do currently. You guys been vaping much longer than me. Only been stinky free for 4 days now. Great to see others kicking those stinkies!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## CTRiaan

Welcome, @takatatak and @VapingB.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

vabio said:


> Welcome @VapingB and @takatatak! Hope you learn as much as I do currently. You guys been vaping much longer than me. Only been stinky free for 4 days now. Great to see others kicking those stinkies!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum @vabio , congrats on being stinkie free, 4 days.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## michael.singleton90

Hi All, Mike here, have actually stopped vaping. Did so for over a year and enjoyed it but am here to see if i can sell my collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Welcome to the party @michael.singleton90

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

michael.singleton90 said:


> Hi All, Mike here, have actually stopped vaping. Did so for over a year and enjoyed it but am here to see if i can sell my collection.



Welcome to the forum @michael.singleton90

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and Welcome to the forum @michael.singleton90. Enjoy ur stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rochelle

Hi I'm Rochelle, but most people call me Rochie, I'm new to this forum and vaping, the only gear I have thus far is a smok stick. I do hope on expanding this when finances allows. I'm currently vaping on zewb, and I'm loving it. It's been only two days, but I haven't had a cigarette since then. Looking forward to participating on this forum.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## X-Calibre786

Welcome to the forum, Rochelle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Rochelle said:


> Hi I'm Rochelle, but most people call me Rochie, I'm new to this forum and vaping, the only gear I have thus far is a smok stick. I do hope on expanding this when finances allows. I'm currently vaping on zewb, and I'm loving it. It's been only two days, but I haven't had a cigarette since then. Looking forward to participating on this forum.



@Rochelle Well done on reaching 2 days smoke free!!! Welcome to the forum and hope you enjoy your time here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rochelle said:


> Hi I'm Rochelle, but most people call me Rochie, I'm new to this forum and vaping, the only gear I have thus far is a smok stick. I do hope on expanding this when finances allows. I'm currently vaping on zewb, and I'm loving it. It's been only two days, but I haven't had a cigarette since then. Looking forward to participating on this forum.



Welcome to the forum @Rochelle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vabio

Rochelle said:


> Hi I'm Rochelle, but most people call me Rochie, I'm new to this forum and vaping, the only gear I have thus far is a smok stick. I do hope on expanding this when finances allows. I'm currently vaping on zewb, and I'm loving it. It's been only two days, but I haven't had a cigarette since then. Looking forward to participating on this forum.


Welcome Rochelle! Well done on kicking the stinkies! Hope you feel.at home here. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rochelle said:


> Hi I'm Rochelle, but most people call me Rochie, I'm new to this forum and vaping, the only gear I have thus far is a smok stick. I do hope on expanding this when finances allows. I'm currently vaping on zewb, and I'm loving it. It's been only two days, but I haven't had a cigarette since then. Looking forward to participating on this forum.


Welcome to the forum @Rochelle .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rochelle said:


> Hi I'm Rochelle, but most people call me Rochie, I'm new to this forum and vaping, the only gear I have thus far is a smok stick. I do hope on expanding this when finances allows. I'm currently vaping on zewb, and I'm loving it. It's been only two days, but I haven't had a cigarette since then. Looking forward to participating on this forum.



Welcome to the forum @Rochelle 
Big congrats on the 2 days stinkie free! That is a great achievement. Keep it up!!
We are lucky to have many helpful experienced vapers here so feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quoth

Hey all, Marius here, newby father and hence newby vaper. Really enjoy the tinkering part of vaping and trying out new juices. So far my favorites are Steam Masters exclamation!, Juice Man's Unicorn frappe, SNVL 18,and any of the Nasty Juice Cushman range.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and Welcome to the forum @Quoth


[ATTACH=full]154637[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Quoth said:


> Hey all, Marius here, newby father and hence newby vaper. Really enjoy the tinkering part of vaping and trying out new juices. So far my favorites are Steam Masters exclamation!, Juice Man's Unicorn frappe, SNVL 18,and any of the Nasty Juice Cushman range.


Welcome bud.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Quoth said:


> Hey all, Marius here, newby father and hence newby vaper. Really enjoy the tinkering part of vaping and trying out new juices. So far my favorites are Steam Masters exclamation!, Juice Man's Unicorn frappe, SNVL 18,and any of the Nasty Juice Cushman range.


Welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Welcome to the forum @Rochelle

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Quoth said:


> Hey all, Marius here, newby father and hence newby vaper. Really enjoy the tinkering part of vaping and trying out new juices. So far my favorites are Steam Masters exclamation!, Juice Man's Unicorn frappe, SNVL 18,and any of the Nasty Juice Cushman range.



Welcome to the forum @Quoth 
Congrats on being a new father! That is amazing
And on the vaping - you doing a great thing
Feel free to ask questions as you go along and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and Welcome to the forum @Rochelle

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Quoth said:


> Hey all, Marius here, newby father and hence newby vaper. Really enjoy the tinkering part of vaping and trying out new juices. So far my favorites are Steam Masters exclamation!, Juice Man's Unicorn frappe, SNVL 18,and any of the Nasty Juice Cushman range.


Welcome to the forum @Quoth

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Quoth said:


> Hey all, Marius here, newby father and hence newby vaper. Really enjoy the tinkering part of vaping and trying out new juices. So far my favorites are Steam Masters exclamation!, Juice Man's Unicorn frappe, SNVL 18,and any of the Nasty Juice Cushman range.



Welcome to the forum @Quoth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival

Quoth said:


> Hey all, Marius here, newby father and hence newby vaper. Really enjoy the tinkering part of vaping and trying out new juices. So far my favorites are Steam Masters exclamation!, Juice Man's Unicorn frappe, SNVL 18,and any of the Nasty Juice Cushman range.



Welcome!! @Quoth 

Wishing you many happy vapes along your new journey.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Quoth said:


> Hey all, Marius here, newby father and hence newby vaper. Really enjoy the tinkering part of vaping and trying out new juices. So far my favorites are Steam Masters exclamation!, Juice Man's Unicorn frappe, SNVL 18,and any of the Nasty Juice Cushman range.


Welcome to the forum -- @Quoth Perhaps your child will thank you one day, for not smoking. Keep on trying the many different juices out there.  Quitting cigs is a fantastic achievement. Well done.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Waine

Rochelle said:


> Hi I'm Rochelle, but most people call me Rochie, I'm new to this forum and vaping, the only gear I have thus far is a smok stick. I do hope on expanding this when finances allows. I'm currently vaping on zewb, and I'm loving it. It's been only two days, but I haven't had a cigarette since then. Looking forward to participating on this forum.


@Rochelle Hi there Rochie. Wishing you a warm welcome here and well done. Please dont smoke cigarettes again. Hold on, hold out... I hope someone can help you if you get stuck with limited gear.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dsmerrills

Hi Guys, 

My name is Darren from Sandton, I've been a member for a good couple years and thought it right to introduce myself since I've been smoke free again for a month now and I hope this time it lasts!

Thanks for a great forum and I look forward to interacting with you all from now on! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

dsmerrills said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Darren from Sandton, I've been a member for a good couple years and thought it right to introduce myself since I've been smoke free again for a month now and I hope this time it lasts!
> 
> Thanks for a great forum and I look forward to interacting with you all from now on!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Darren , welcome -again - If you need answers on anything vape related , here is plenty experts on here and they're very helpful , enjoy your journey , glad you managed a month . Keep it up!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dsmerrills

ARYANTO said:


> Darren , welcome -again - If you need answers on anything vape related , here is plenty experts on here and they're very helpful , enjoy your journey , glad you managed a month . Keep it up!


Thank you so much I really appreciate it!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

dsmerrills said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Darren from Sandton, I've been a member for a good couple years and thought it right to introduce myself since I've been smoke free again for a month now and I hope this time it lasts!
> 
> Thanks for a great forum and I look forward to interacting with you all from now on!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hi @dsmerrills good luck this time around on being  free.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DuncanG

hello everyone. my name is Duncan. I've been vaping for almost 3 years but can't seem to get off the stinkies , there is a long story behind that but i won't tell it here. i don't know if this is the correct place to ask and my apologies if it isn't. I'm trying another method , switching back to tanks. dead rabbit rta to be specific. looking to trade or sell my current squonker setup to afford a decent good looking mod with good battery life. if anyone could PM me with some help and advice that would be great. again my apologies if this was not the correct place to do this. but thank you in advance  

king regards, Duncan

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO

DuncanG said:


> hello everyone. my name is Duncan. I've been vaping for almost 3 years but can't seem to get off the stinkies , there is a long story behind that but i won't tell it here. i don't know if this is the correct place to ask and my apologies if it isn't. I'm trying another method , switching back to tanks. dead rabbit rta to be specific. looking to trade or sell my current squonker setup to afford a decent good looking mod with good battery life. if anyone could PM me with some help and advice that would be great. again my apologies if this was not the correct place to do this. but thank you in advance
> 
> king regards, Duncan


Duncan ,welcome back , just go to the main page and check under Classifieds, post an ad or ask if some one is willing to swop .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Rochelle said:


> Hi I'm Rochelle, but most people call me Rochie, I'm new to this forum and vaping, the only gear I have thus far is a smok stick. I do hope on expanding this when finances allows. I'm currently vaping on zewb, and I'm loving it. It's been only two days, but I haven't had a cigarette since then. Looking forward to participating on this forum.




Welcome to the forum @Rochelle . Congrats on vaping for two days.

Perhaps you can update us on whether you are still smoke free. 

My advice would be to buy a backup device. Many new vapers give up because their batteries are flat and they start to crave a cigarette. Take a look at the classifieds on the forum. You can buy setups relatively cheaply here. 

If you feel the urge to smoke open a thread and ask for help. We have all gone through this process and are keen to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Quoth said:


> Hey all, Marius here, newby father and hence newby vaper. Really enjoy the tinkering part of vaping and trying out new juices. So far my favorites are Steam Masters exclamation!, Juice Man's Unicorn frappe, SNVL 18,and any of the Nasty Juice Cushman range.



Welcome to the forum @Quoth . Giving up for the new kid is to be admired.

If you like the tinkering part of vaping I'm sure you will be successful. Tinkering is what has kept me off stinkies for more than four years.

After you have found your vaping feet I would strongly recommend that you start to DIY your own juice. This hobby is a tinker's paradise. Take a look at @RichJB 's DIY Primer. IMO it is the best intro to juice making out there.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

The next step for tinkers is coil making.

Good Luck

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

DuncanG said:


> I've been vaping for almost 3 years but can't seem to get off the stinkies , there is a long story behind that but i won't tell it here.



Welcome back @DuncanG . Congratulation on keeping on trying. I'm sure you will succeed in the end.

Most forum members don't mind "long stories". If you post your story members who have had similar problems may be able to offer advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

dsmerrills said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Darren from Sandton, I've been a member for a good couple years and thought it right to introduce myself since I've been smoke free again for a month now and I hope this time it lasts!
> 
> Thanks for a great forum and I look forward to interacting with you all from now on!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @dsmerrills


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

DuncanG said:


> hello everyone. my name is Duncan. I've been vaping for almost 3 years but can't seem to get off the stinkies , there is a long story behind that but i won't tell it here. i don't know if this is the correct place to ask and my apologies if it isn't. I'm trying another method , switching back to tanks. dead rabbit rta to be specific. looking to trade or sell my current squonker setup to afford a decent good looking mod with good battery life. if anyone could PM me with some help and advice that would be great. again my apologies if this was not the correct place to do this. but thank you in advance
> 
> king regards, Duncan



Welcome to the forum @DuncanG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

DuncanG said:


> hello everyone. my name is Duncan. I've been vaping for almost 3 years but can't seem to get off the stinkies , there is a long story behind that but i won't tell it here. i don't know if this is the correct place to ask and my apologies if it isn't. I'm trying another method , switching back to tanks. dead rabbit rta to be specific. looking to trade or sell my current squonker setup to afford a decent good looking mod with good battery life. if anyone could PM me with some help and advice that would be great. again my apologies if this was not the correct place to do this. but thank you in advance
> 
> king regards, Duncan



Welcome @DuncanG 
Wishing you all the best to kick the stinkies. Where theres a will theres a way!
Am going to start another thread to ask members to contribute tips for those struggling to kick the stinkies. Might be helpful so keep an eye on it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi and Welcome @dsmerrills and @DuncanG. Enjoy ur stay .!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruan61

Howzit guys. My name is Ruan and im from the vaal triangle

Been vaping for about a year now .Setup is a Drag with medusa rdta and Drop rda

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Ruan61 said:


> Howzit guys. My name is Ruan and im from the vaal triangle
> 
> Been vaping for about a year now .Setup is a Drag with medusa rdta and Drop rda


Welcome to the forum @Ruan61 enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Ruan61 said:


> Howzit guys. My name is Ruan and im from the vaal triangle
> 
> Been vaping for about a year now .Setup is a Drag with medusa rdta and Drop rda



Hi!! @Ruan61 

Welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Ruan61 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

@Ruan61 welcome from one Vaalie to another bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan61

Thanks alot guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Welcome to all the people.
Enjoy the forum

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Ruan61 . I'm sure that you will find tons of useful information and advice on the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phntm

Howzit guys I'm Mauwritz I'm from Middelburg. Been vaping on and off since 2014 but really getting into it again the last couple of months.

Current walk about is a dead rabbit rta on a smok xpriv mod

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Phntm 
Congrats on getting back into the vaping again
Wishing you all the best from here on
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Ruan61 said:


> Howzit guys. My name is Ruan and im from the vaal triangle
> 
> Been vaping for about a year now .Setup is a Drag with medusa rdta and Drop rda



Welcome to the forum @Ruan61


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Phntm said:


> Howzit guys I'm Mauwritz I'm from Middelburg. Been vaping on and off since 2014 but really getting into it again the last couple of months.
> 
> Current walk about is a dead rabbit rta on a smok xpriv mod
> View attachment 155054



Welcome to the forum @Phntm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Ruan61 and @Phntm...Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Phntm said:


> Howzit guys I'm Mauwritz I'm from Middelburg. Been vaping on and off since 2014 but really getting into it again the last couple of months.
> 
> Current walk about is a dead rabbit rta on a smok xpriv mod
> View attachment 155054


Welcome to the forum @Phntm .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JennF

Hello, I'm actually from the USA but as we all know vaping is worldwide and we can always help each other. I've been vaping since 2013 with a short pause. I am new to DIY juice, I love to build my own coils and have a decent variety of mods and attys.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

JennF said:


> Hello, I'm actually from the USA but as we all know vaping is worldwide and we can always help each other. I've been vaping since 2013 with a short pause. I am new to DIY juice, I love to build my own coils and have a decent variety of mods and attys.



Welcome to the forum @JennF

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

JennF said:


> Hello, I'm actually from the USA but as we all know vaping is worldwide and we can always help each other. I've been vaping since 2013 with a short pause. I am new to DIY juice, I love to build my own coils and have a decent variety of mods and attys.


Welcome to our awesome forum.Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

JennF said:


> Hello, I'm actually from the USA but as we all know vaping is worldwide and we can always help each other. I've been vaping since 2013 with a short pause. I am new to DIY juice, I love to build my own coils and have a decent variety of mods and attys.



Welcome to the forum @JennF 
Vaping is indeed worldwide - and we have several international members here on our forum.
Looking forward to hearing more about your vaping experiences
Head over to the DIY subforums - there are lots of experienced and helpful DIYers there - and some great recipes!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Welcome to the forum @JennF

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi & Welcome to the forum *@JennF.* Enjoy ur stay!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @JennF . As you are new to DIY I would strongly recommend that you take a look at the DIY Primer written by @RichJB who is a well-known mixologist and active forum member.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP

A very warm welcome to the forum @JennF. Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MisterSlave

Hi guys! My name is Ryan, I'm new to this forum. I was a smoker for about 8 years and eventually quit in 2013 when I switched over to vaping. I got really into vaping and tried many many devices and probably hundreds of different juices and brands etc over the years. Up until about April last year I was a keen vape enthusiast but having gone through some personal life changes I decided to try and give up nicotine altogether, I tried vaping the 0 nicotine juices for a while but it just wasn't doing anything for me. Now I've been smoke and vape-free since April 2018, almost 9 months. My decision to quit vaping was nothing to do with health concerns or anything like that, I just didn't like the fact that I was addicted to something and felt powerless to my addiction, so I took back my control and decided to quit altogether.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## GrantSchnepel

Hey Guys 
the names Grant...
been vaping for a year now and don't think ill be stopping anytime soon,
the community just keeps you wanting more with all the open and welcome doors.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

MisterSlave said:


> Hi guys! My name is Ryan, I'm new to this forum. I was a smoker for about 8 years and eventually quit in 2013 when I switched over to vaping. I got really into vaping and tried many many devices and probably hundreds of different juices and brands etc over the years. Up until about April last year I was a keen vape enthusiast but having gone through some personal life changes I decided to try and give up nicotine altogether, I tried vaping the 0 nicotine juices for a while but it just wasn't doing anything for me. Now I've been smoke and vape-free since April 2018, almost 9 months. My decision to quit vaping was nothing to do with health concerns or anything like that, I just didn't like the fact that I was addicted to something and felt powerless to my addiction, so I took back my control and decided to quit altogether.



Welcome to the forum @MisterSlave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

GrantSchnepel said:


> Hey Guys
> the names Grant...
> been vaping for a year now and don't think ill be stopping anytime soon,
> the community just keeps you wanting more with all the open and welcome doors.



Welcome to the forum @GrantSchnepel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wobbelzzzz

Hey all, my name is Chris and I've been vaping for almost 4 years and completely stinky free! I've been a member for a few months and thought it was about time I introduced myself. I started with Twisp and now I have a VGOD pro150w with a Dvarw DL. Nothing better!

Looking forward to getting more involved! Cheers

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome the forum @MisterSlave . Congratulations on giving up smoking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @GrantSchnepel . After a year of not smoking all the hard work is over and it will be plain sailing from here on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Wobbelzzzz . Congratulations on the four years stinky free. As you probably know the forum is very relaxed and easygoing. We look forward to you participating more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Wobbelzzzz said:


> Hey all, my name is Chris and I've been vaping for almost 4 years and completely stinky free! I've been a member for a few months and thought it was about time I introduced myself. I started with Twisp and now I have a VGOD pro150w with a Dvarw DL. Nothing better!
> 
> Looking forward to getting more involved! Cheers



Welcome to the forum @Wobbelzzzz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

MisterSlave said:


> Hi guys! My name is Ryan, I'm new to this forum. I was a smoker for about 8 years and eventually quit in 2013 when I switched over to vaping. I got really into vaping and tried many many devices and probably hundreds of different juices and brands etc over the years. Up until about April last year I was a keen vape enthusiast but having gone through some personal life changes I decided to try and give up nicotine altogether, I tried vaping the 0 nicotine juices for a while but it just wasn't doing anything for me. Now I've been smoke and vape-free since April 2018, almost 9 months. My decision to quit vaping was nothing to do with health concerns or anything like that, I just didn't like the fact that I was addicted to something and felt powerless to my addiction, so I took back my control and decided to quit altogether.



Welcome to the forum @MisterSlave 
Congrats on kicking the stinkies and the vaping
Seldom we see an intro from someone who has quit vaping.

May I ask, before you quit, how much were you vaping (about) and what strength liquids?
Did you just stop it altogether from the nic juices or was it after vaping zero mg for a while?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

GrantSchnepel said:


> Hey Guys
> the names Grant...
> been vaping for a year now and don't think ill be stopping anytime soon,
> the community just keeps you wanting more with all the open and welcome doors.



Welcome to the forum @GrantSchnepel 
Congrats on the vaping - and hope you enjoy your stay here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wobbelzzzz said:


> Hey all, my name is Chris and I've been vaping for almost 4 years and completely stinky free! I've been a member for a few months and thought it was about time I introduced myself. I started with Twisp and now I have a VGOD pro150w with a Dvarw DL. Nothing better!
> 
> Looking forward to getting more involved! Cheers



Welcome to the forum @Wobbelzzzz 
Congrats on the vaping and the almost 4 years stinky free! Great achievement!
Lovely gear you have
Enjoy the forum and hope it helps you to improve your vaping experience!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tony_he

Hi I am Tony and new to this forum. I have been living in CPT for 3 years.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

tony_he said:


> Hi I am Tony and new to this forum. I have been living in CPT for 3 years.



Welcome @tony_he!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

tony_he said:


> Hi I am Tony and new to this forum. I have been living in CPT for 3 years.



Welcome to the forum @tony_he

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @tony_he

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

Hi, my name is Juan and I'm new to the forum. Got my first vaping gear Sept 2018 with the goal of finally quitting the stinkys for good. 2 Mods later and I am officially 12 days of the stinkys. I'm from Port Edward KZN and look forward to being part of your vaping family.
Dead Rabbit RTA with Aliens sitting on a IJOY Shogun - Sigelei 213 Squonk with a Wotofo Profile RDA - Aspire Breeze 2 with Nic Salts

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum @Juan_G .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Juan_G. Hope you enjoy your stay here..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marsha Push

Hello Everyone! I vape too.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Juan_G said:


> Hi, my name is Juan and I'm new to the forum. Got my first vaping gear Sept 2018 with the goal of finally quitting the stinkys for good. 2 Mods later and I am officially 12 days of the stinkys. I'm from Port Edward KZN and look forward to being part of your vaping family.
> Dead Rabbit RTA with Aliens sitting on a IJOY Shogun - Sigelei 213 Squonk with a Wotofo Profile RDA - Aspire Breeze 2 with Nic Salts


Most welcome to the forum @Juan_G. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit. A huge accomplishment! You have now done the hard yards and your taste buds should start to wake up after years of abuse. Enough backup gear for sure, but that rabbit hole is deep! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Juan_G said:


> Hi, my name is Juan and I'm new to the forum. Got my first vaping gear Sept 2018 with the goal of finally quitting the stinkys for good. 2 Mods later and I am officially 12 days of the stinkys. I'm from Port Edward KZN and look forward to being part of your vaping family.
> Dead Rabbit RTA with Aliens sitting on a IJOY Shogun - Sigelei 213 Squonk with a Wotofo Profile RDA - Aspire Breeze 2 with Nic Salts



Welcome to the forum @Juan_G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Marsha Push said:


> Hello Everyone! I vape too.



Welcome to the forum @Marsha Push 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

_*Hi and Welcome to forum*_

@Juan_G
@Marsha Push
@tony_he
@Wobbelzzzz
@GrantSchnepel
@MisterSlave 

_*Enjoy ur stay!


*_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Delta

Hi All. I have spent almost all my free time the last few weeks browsing here and learning a lot.

I bought a Twisp Cue on the advice I read on this forum, not really with the idea of giving up smoking, but more to be able to get my nic fix in the company of those that don't approve of my habit. I have been a smoker for 18 years, about a pack a day and more like 30 a day the last year or so.

After a few hours with the cue I went outside for a smoke and it tasted really k@k compared to the Cue. I had a full packet of smokes which took me a week to finish and I haven’t had the need to purchase another pack after. I have been stinky free for almost two weeks now.

I got gifted a Smok Stick Prince by a family member who bought it and can’t vape without coughing up a lung, which I enjoyed. I then went and purchased a Vaperesso Luxe last Friday as I wanted a regulated mod I could use for MTL nic salts as well. Man what a difference. I am still looking for a MTL tank, which seems to be a bigger challenge than initially thought.

I am doing a lot of reading on the topic of DIY e liquid and populating a shopping basket for this purpose. I have made a few expesive purchases on liquid that I don’t enjoy at all, but mixing them together has made it a bit better. Still searching for a flavour profile that I really like.

Anyway, thank you all for the great database of knowledge and getting me off the stinkies (without even trying!).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Amir

Delta said:


> Hi All. I have spent almost all my free time the last few weeks browsing here and learning a lot.
> 
> I bought a Twisp Cue on the advice I read on this forum, not really with the idea of giving up smoking, but more to be able to get my nic fix in the company of those that don't approve of my habit. I have been a smoker for 18 years, about a pack a day and more like 30 a day the last year or so.
> 
> After a few hours with the cue I went outside for a smoke and it tasted really k@k compared to the Cue. I had a full packet of smokes which took me a week to finish and I haven’t had the need to purchase another pack after. I have been stinky free for almost two weeks now.
> 
> I got gifted a Smok Stick Prince by a family member who bought it and can’t vape without coughing up a lung, which I enjoyed. I then went and purchased a Vaperesso Luxe last Friday as I wanted a regulated mod I could use for MTL nic salts as well. Man what a difference. I am still looking for a MTL tank, which seems to be a bigger challenge than initially thought.
> 
> I am doing a lot of reading on the topic of DIY e liquid and populating a shopping basket for this purpose. I have made a few expesive purchases on liquid that I don’t enjoy at all, but mixing them together has made it a bit better. Still searching for a flavour profile that I really like.
> 
> Anyway, thank you all for the great database of knowledge and getting me off the stinkies (without even trying!).



Welcome to the forum @Delta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Delta said:


> Hi All. I have spent almost all my free time the last few weeks browsing here and learning a lot.
> 
> I bought a Twisp Cue on the advice I read on this forum, not really with the idea of giving up smoking, but more to be able to get my nic fix in the company of those that don't approve of my habit. I have been a smoker for 18 years, about a pack a day and more like 30 a day the last year or so.
> 
> After a few hours with the cue I went outside for a smoke and it tasted really k@k compared to the Cue. I had a full packet of smokes which took me a week to finish and I haven’t had the need to purchase another pack after. I have been stinky free for almost two weeks now.
> 
> I got gifted a Smok Stick Prince by a family member who bought it and can’t vape without coughing up a lung, which I enjoyed. I then went and purchased a Vaperesso Luxe last Friday as I wanted a regulated mod I could use for MTL nic salts as well. Man what a difference. I am still looking for a MTL tank, which seems to be a bigger challenge than initially thought.
> 
> I am doing a lot of reading on the topic of DIY e liquid and populating a shopping basket for this purpose. I have made a few expesive purchases on liquid that I don’t enjoy at all, but mixing them together has made it a bit better. Still searching for a flavour profile that I really like.
> 
> Anyway, thank you all for the great database of knowledge and getting me off the stinkies (without even trying!).



Welcome to the forum @Delta. You will find all the support you need in this community - just shout 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

_*Hi and Welcome to the forum @Delta. 




Enjoy ur stay! *_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Delta . Congratulations on becoming a veperist.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum @Delta  Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper

Delta said:


> Hi All. I have spent almost all my free time the last few weeks browsing here and learning a lot.
> 
> I bought a Twisp Cue on the advice I read on this forum, not really with the idea of giving up smoking, but more to be able to get my nic fix in the company of those that don't approve of my habit. I have been a smoker for 18 years, about a pack a day and more like 30 a day the last year or so.
> 
> After a few hours with the cue I went outside for a smoke and it tasted really k@k compared to the Cue. I had a full packet of smokes which took me a week to finish and I haven’t had the need to purchase another pack after. I have been stinky free for almost two weeks now.
> 
> I got gifted a Smok Stick Prince by a family member who bought it and can’t vape without coughing up a lung, which I enjoyed. I then went and purchased a Vaperesso Luxe last Friday as I wanted a regulated mod I could use for MTL nic salts as well. Man what a difference. I am still looking for a MTL tank, which seems to be a bigger challenge than initially thought.
> 
> I am doing a lot of reading on the topic of DIY e liquid and populating a shopping basket for this purpose. I have made a few expesive purchases on liquid that I don’t enjoy at all, but mixing them together has made it a bit better. Still searching for a flavour profile that I really like.
> 
> Anyway, thank you all for the great database of knowledge and getting me off the stinkies (without even trying!).



Welcome and congratulations!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Juan_G said:


> Hi, my name is Juan and I'm new to the forum. Got my first vaping gear Sept 2018 with the goal of finally quitting the stinkys for good. 2 Mods later and I am officially 12 days of the stinkys. I'm from Port Edward KZN and look forward to being part of your vaping family.
> Dead Rabbit RTA with Aliens sitting on a IJOY Shogun - Sigelei 213 Squonk with a Wotofo Profile RDA - Aspire Breeze 2 with Nic Salts



Welcome to the forum @Juan_G 
Congrats on the 12 days! Great achievement, you doing the hard part now
Enjoy the journey and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Marsha Push said:


> Hello Everyone! I vape too.



Welcome @Marsha Push

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Delta said:


> Hi All. I have spent almost all my free time the last few weeks browsing here and learning a lot.
> 
> I bought a Twisp Cue on the advice I read on this forum, not really with the idea of giving up smoking, but more to be able to get my nic fix in the company of those that don't approve of my habit. I have been a smoker for 18 years, about a pack a day and more like 30 a day the last year or so.
> 
> After a few hours with the cue I went outside for a smoke and it tasted really k@k compared to the Cue. I had a full packet of smokes which took me a week to finish and I haven’t had the need to purchase another pack after. I have been stinky free for almost two weeks now.
> 
> I got gifted a Smok Stick Prince by a family member who bought it and can’t vape without coughing up a lung, which I enjoyed. I then went and purchased a Vaperesso Luxe last Friday as I wanted a regulated mod I could use for MTL nic salts as well. Man what a difference. I am still looking for a MTL tank, which seems to be a bigger challenge than initially thought.
> 
> I am doing a lot of reading on the topic of DIY e liquid and populating a shopping basket for this purpose. I have made a few expesive purchases on liquid that I don’t enjoy at all, but mixing them together has made it a bit better. Still searching for a flavour profile that I really like.
> 
> Anyway, thank you all for the great database of knowledge and getting me off the stinkies (without even trying!).



Welcome @Delta and thanks for the intro
Congrats on cutting down the smokes with vaping and then being off stinkies for 2 weeks
That is a great achievement!!! 

There is so much to learn and experiment with when it comes to vaping. Different devices, styles of vaping, juices and DIY. We are very lucky to have many experienced and helpful vapers here that can offer some advice. Just ask. 

The forum also has a lot of info on DIY mixing - check out the relevant subforums and there are several great recipe threads

Regarding bought juices that you are not mad about, if you like menthol you can add some menthol concentrate to spruce things up. Has worked for me a few times transforming an average juice into something very nice.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Juan_G
> Congrats on the 12 days! Great achievement, you doing the hard part now
> Enjoy the journey and feel free to ask questions as you go along


Thank you @Silver! Today is 2 weeks so thats awesome! My Breeze2 is feeling it but keeping up so far lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## placemace

Hi, my name is Ilya, i am webmaster from Russia!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir

placemace said:


> Hi, my name is Ilya, i am webmaster from Russia!



Welcome to the forum @placemace 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

*
Hi and Welcome to the forum @placemace. 

Enjoy ur stay! *
*

*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deemo

Good day, 
My name is De Wet and i have been vaping now for 3years and the last month now trying my hand at mixing and making my own ejuices. I am glad of being part of the South African vape community here to learn more. I am still using my first mod namely the Kangertech sub box mini with RDTA and love the diy of things making my own coils etc. Also purchased a Smok M17 but the coils only lasts for a few days this drives me up the wall as the price for a single coil is ridiculous compared to building and re wicking your own RBA.

I also love to do cloud chasing and vapetricks as this is an art i would love to master but it is so cunfusing as which are the best setups to use, RDA's RTA'S SQUONKING, Mechanical or regulated mods etc etc. But sure i will get all my questions answered here and reading through the wealth of info here. 

Thanks for the acceptance in this forum and VAPE ON!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the Forum _*@Deemo.*_

Enjoy ur stay!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

Deemo said:


> Good day,
> My name is De Wet and i have been vaping now for 3years and the last month now trying my hand at mixing and making my own ejuices. I am glad of being part of the South African vape community here to learn more. I am still using my first mod namely the Kangertech sub box mini with RDTA and love the diy of things making my own coils etc. Also purchased a Smok M17 but the coils only lasts for a few days this drives me up the wall as the price for a single coil is ridiculous compared to building and re wicking your own RBA.
> 
> I also love to do cloud chasing and vapetricks as this is an art i would love to master but it is so cunfusing as which are the best setups to use, RDA's RTA'S SQUONKING, Mechanical or regulated mods etc etc. But sure i will get all my questions answered here and reading through the wealth of info here.
> 
> Thanks for the acceptance in this forum and VAPE ON!



Welcome to the forum @Deemo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Deemo said:


> Good day,
> My name is De Wet and i have been vaping now for 3years and the last month now trying my hand at mixing and making my own ejuices. I am glad of being part of the South African vape community here to learn more. I am still using my first mod namely the Kangertech sub box mini with RDTA and love the diy of things making my own coils etc. Also purchased a Smok M17 but the coils only lasts for a few days this drives me up the wall as the price for a single coil is ridiculous compared to building and re wicking your own RBA.
> 
> I also love to do cloud chasing and vapetricks as this is an art i would love to master but it is so cunfusing as which are the best setups to use, RDA's RTA'S SQUONKING, Mechanical or regulated mods etc etc. But sure i will get all my questions answered here and reading through the wealth of info here.
> 
> Thanks for the acceptance in this forum and VAPE ON!


Welcome to the forum @Deemo enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Deemo said:


> Good day,
> My name is De Wet and i have been vaping now for 3years and the last month now trying my hand at mixing and making my own ejuices. I am glad of being part of the South African vape community here to learn more. I am still using my first mod namely the Kangertech sub box mini with RDTA and love the diy of things making my own coils etc. Also purchased a Smok M17 but the coils only lasts for a few days this drives me up the wall as the price for a single coil is ridiculous compared to building and re wicking your own RBA.
> 
> I also love to do cloud chasing and vapetricks as this is an art i would love to master but it is so cunfusing as which are the best setups to use, RDA's RTA'S SQUONKING, Mechanical or regulated mods etc etc. But sure i will get all my questions answered here and reading through the wealth of info here.
> 
> Thanks for the acceptance in this forum and VAPE ON!



Welcome @Deemo 
Congrats on the vaping and thanks for the intro
Certainly a lot of info here and we are lucky to have many experienced and helpful vapers 
So feel free to ask questions as you go
As for cloud chasing there are a few serious cloud champs here. Perhaps @BATMAN can give you some advice when he has a chance. On the tricks side, perhaps if you speak to vape shops like @HouseOfVape or VapeKing (@Stroodlepuff ) that have sponsored trick teams they can put you in touch with some vape trick specialists that might be able to help.

All the best

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Deemo . I loved the Kangertech sub-box. The fact that it is still in daily use shows what a good product it was. You are fortunate that you are an experienced vaper who hasn't wasted tons of cash on new equipment before gaining that experience.

You are now in a position to buy new kit (if you want to) knowing what you like. Too many of us waste cash when we are newbies, myself included
.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muponisi

Hello peeps, my name is muponisi from Limpopo province, South Africa, can I receive a warm welcome.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Muponisi

Muponisi said:


> Hello peeps, my name is muponisi from Limpopo province, South Africa, can I receive a warm welcome.


I welcome myself first

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr

Welcome to the forum..
Please head over to this thread and introduce yourself 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FullofScht

Hi, I'm not a forum kinda guy...too busy at work, but do appreciate a place where I can come for advice and learn from other peoples mistakes.
I started vaping 4yrs ago in the UK as smoking cigs was being outlawed  and pre-mix juice was very affordable.
I came back to SA 3yrs ago and because cigs where so cheap I fell back into the trap if smoking again.

I've recently dusted of my old Sigelei 150w and Smok RDA and bought some juices, and DAMMMMNNNN the price of pre-mix is outrageous...So I've decided after a lot of research on Professor YouTube that I'm making my own juices.

The good ones I will definitely share on here, as others have. I might not be the most active member here but I will participate where I can...thanks for the warm welcome.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Christos

FullofScht said:


> Hi, I'm not a forum kinda guy...too busy at work, but do appreciate a place where I can come for advice and learn from other peoples mistakes.
> I started vaping 4yrs ago in the UK as smoking cigs was being outlawed  and pre-mix juice was very affordable.
> I came back to SA 3yrs ago and because cigs where so cheap I fell back into the trap if smoking again.
> 
> I've recently dusted of my old Sigelei 150w and Smok RDA and bought some juices, and DAMMMMNNNN the price of pre-mix is outrageous...So I've decided after a lot of research on Professor YouTube that I'm making my own juices.
> 
> The good ones I will definitely share on here, as others have. I might not be the most active member here but I will participate where I can...thanks for the warm welcome.


Welcome to ecigssa! Enjoy your stay and looking forward to your recipes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

FullofScht said:


> Hi, I'm not a forum kinda guy...too busy at work, but do appreciate a place where I can come for advice and learn from other peoples mistakes.
> I started vaping 4yrs ago in the UK as smoking cigs was being outlawed  and pre-mix juice was very affordable.
> I came back to SA 3yrs ago and because cigs where so cheap I fell back into the trap if smoking again.
> 
> I've recently dusted of my old Sigelei 150w and Smok RDA and bought some juices, and DAMMMMNNNN the price of pre-mix is outrageous...So I've decided after a lot of research on Professor YouTube that I'm making my own juices.
> 
> The good ones I will definitely share on here, as others have. I might not be the most active member here but I will participate where I can...thanks for the warm welcome.



Welcome to the forum @FullofScht

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trevz88

Hi there everybody. I'm a 30 year old male from joburg. 
New to the forum and basically new to vaping. Had been vaping on and off but my vapes would get knicked or lost. Wasn't serious about vaping at that point.
For the past 10 years I been a serious hubbly smoker. Smoking daily multiple pipes by myself (never been a cigarette smoker) however late last year I just felt tired of the hubbly and opted to start vaping for 2019. Enjoying it so far.

Current set up:
Vaporesso Tarot Baby 85w mod
Hellvape Dead rabbit rta

I been browsing here a lot lately and have seen there is plenty of good information. I look forward to learning more! 

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Trevz88 said:


> Hi there everybody. I'm a 30 year old male from joburg.
> New to the forum and basically new to vaping. Had been vaping on and off but my vapes would get knicked or lost. Wasn't serious about vaping at that point.
> For the past 10 years I been a serious hubbly smoker. Smoking daily multiple pipes by myself (never been a cigarette smoker) however late last year I just felt tired of the hubbly and opted to start vaping for 2019. Enjoying it so far.
> 
> Current set up:
> Vaporesso Tarot Baby 85w mod
> Hellvape Dead rabbit rta
> 
> I been browsing here a lot lately and have seen there is plenty of good information. I look forward to learning more!
> 
> Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


Welcome to EcigsSa! Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask away!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Trevz88 said:


> Hi there everybody. I'm a 30 year old male from joburg.
> New to the forum and basically new to vaping. Had been vaping on and off but my vapes would get knicked or lost. Wasn't serious about vaping at that point.
> For the past 10 years I been a serious hubbly smoker. Smoking daily multiple pipes by myself (never been a cigarette smoker) however late last year I just felt tired of the hubbly and opted to start vaping for 2019. Enjoying it so far.
> 
> Current set up:
> Vaporesso Tarot Baby 85w mod
> Hellvape Dead rabbit rta
> 
> I been browsing here a lot lately and have seen there is plenty of good information. I look forward to learning more!
> 
> Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Trevz88

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Muponisi said:


> Hello peeps, my name is muponisi from Limpopo province, South Africa, can I receive a warm welcome.



Welcome to the forum @Muponisi 
Enjoy your stay!
Let us know more about your vaping...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

FullofScht said:


> Hi, I'm not a forum kinda guy...too busy at work, but do appreciate a place where I can come for advice and learn from other peoples mistakes.
> I started vaping 4yrs ago in the UK as smoking cigs was being outlawed  and pre-mix juice was very affordable.
> I came back to SA 3yrs ago and because cigs where so cheap I fell back into the trap if smoking again.
> 
> I've recently dusted of my old Sigelei 150w and Smok RDA and bought some juices, and DAMMMMNNNN the price of pre-mix is outrageous...So I've decided after a lot of research on Professor YouTube that I'm making my own juices.
> 
> The good ones I will definitely share on here, as others have. I might not be the most active member here but I will participate where I can...thanks for the warm welcome.



Welcome to the forum @FullofScht 

Congrats on getting back on the vaping train. That Sig 150 is a great device. I have the Sig 100 plus and its still going strong - after a few years!

All the best for your mixing

We are very lucky to have some experienced and helpful mixers here - so hopefully you can get some tips and great recipes

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Trevz88 said:


> Hi there everybody. I'm a 30 year old male from joburg.
> New to the forum and basically new to vaping. Had been vaping on and off but my vapes would get knicked or lost. Wasn't serious about vaping at that point.
> For the past 10 years I been a serious hubbly smoker. Smoking daily multiple pipes by myself (never been a cigarette smoker) however late last year I just felt tired of the hubbly and opted to start vaping for 2019. Enjoying it so far.
> 
> Current set up:
> Vaporesso Tarot Baby 85w mod
> Hellvape Dead rabbit rta
> 
> I been browsing here a lot lately and have seen there is plenty of good information. I look forward to learning more!
> 
> Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Trevz88 and thanks for the intro
Congrats on the vaping - you are doing a great thing!
Feel free to ask questions as you go along 
All the best and enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FullofScht

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @FullofScht
> 
> Congrats on getting back on the vaping train. That Sig 150 is a great device. I have the Sig 100 plus and its still going strong - after a few years!
> 
> All the best for your mixing
> 
> We are very lucky to have some experienced and helpful mixers here - so hopefully you can get some tips and great recipes
> 
> Enjoy


Cheers for the welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FullofScht

Amir said:


> Welcome to the forum @FullofScht


Cheers for the welcome Amir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Welvcome to the Forum

*@Deemo* 

*@placemace* 

*@FullofScht*

*@Trevz88*

*@Muponisi*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FullofScht

Amir said:


> Welcome to the forum @FullofScht


Cheers Amir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum : 

*@FullofScht*

*@Trevz88*

*@Muponisi* 

I hope that you all enjoy your time here and that you participate actively on the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Muponisi said:


> Hello peeps, my name is muponisi from Limpopo province, South Africa, can I receive a warm welcome.



Welcome to the forum @Muponisi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_N8th

Morning Everyone !

I am an oldie returned 

Im Nathan the New and Old Manager at Lung Candy !

Happy to be back in the industry

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Aventer68

Hi I'm Alys from Rustenburg
My sister and her husband started vaping about 5 years ago. Always intrigued by it Almost 2 years ago I went to buy my monthly supply of sigarettes and was standing in line at the cashier. Normally i would pay with my card but that day i was standing with cash in my hand and i was thinking if i take that pile of money and put my lighter to it everybody would go crazy...and yet nobody blinks if i light sigarettes for that same money. There and then I've made my mind up Bought a plain Juicestick vape pen and some honey tobacco juice and never looked back. Never smoked a sigarette since Will be 2 years this coming June. December i bought a istick pico and its giving me hassles and was searching for solutions on the internet and came across this forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Useful 1


----------



## CTRiaan

Welcome, @Aventer68 .

There are lots of Pico fans here who could give you some advice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aventer68

CTRiaan said:


> Welcome, @Aventer68 .
> 
> There are lots of Pico fans here who could give you some advice.


Thankyou but I think I've destroyed it. The whole threaded part broke off where it connects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Aventer68 .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Aventer68

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @Aventer68 .
> 
> 
> View attachment 158222


Thankyou .☺

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Aventer68 said:


> Hi I'm Alys from Rustenburg
> My sister and her husband started vaping about 5 years ago. Always intrigued by it Almost 2 years ago I went to buy my monthly supply of sigarettes and was standing in line at the cashier. Normally i would pay with my card but that day i was standing with cash in my hand and i was thinking if i take that pile of money and put my lighter to it everybody would go crazy...and yet nobody blinks if i light sigarettes for that same money. There and then I've made my mind up Bought a plain Juicestick vape pen and some honey tobacco juice and never looked back. Never smoked a sigarette since Will be 2 years this coming June. December i bought a istick pico and its giving me hassles and was searching for solutions on the internet and came across this forum.



Welcome to the forum @Aventer68

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aventer68

Amir said:


> Welcome to the forum @Aventer68


Thx ☺

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Welcome to the forum!! @Aventer68

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aventer68

Carnival said:


> Welcome to the forum!! @Aventer68


Thankyou ☺

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Aventer68 said:


> Hi I'm Alys from Rustenburg
> My sister and her husband started vaping about 5 years ago. Always intrigued by it Almost 2 years ago I went to buy my monthly supply of sigarettes and was standing in line at the cashier. Normally i would pay with my card but that day i was standing with cash in my hand and i was thinking if i take that pile of money and put my lighter to it everybody would go crazy...and yet nobody blinks if i light sigarettes for that same money. There and then I've made my mind up Bought a plain Juicestick vape pen and some honey tobacco juice and never looked back. Never smoked a sigarette since Will be 2 years this coming June. December i bought a istick pico and its giving me hassles and was searching for solutions on the internet and came across this forum.


Welcome to the forum @Aventer68 enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aventer68

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome to the forum @Aventer68 enjoy your stay.


Thx appreciated ☺

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum *@FullofScht. 



*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum *@Trevz88


*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum *@Muponisi*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Aventer68

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aventer68

hot.chillie35 said:


> Welcome to the forum @Aventer68
> 
> View attachment 158243


Thx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jessica-ann

Hi my name is Jessica 

I'm a vape queen for 2 years now and I love every moment of it.
I'm stinky free for 1 and half years now
My husband introduced me to vapeing and also took me to my very first vape con last year.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Jessica-ann said:


> Hi my name is Jessica
> 
> I'm a vape queen for 2 years now and I love every moment of it.
> I'm stinky free for 1 and half years now
> My husband introduced me to vapeing and also took me to my very first vape con last year.



Welcome to the forum @Jessica-ann 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Jessica-ann . I hope that you find the forum useful. There are tons of experienced people here who are always willing to help and make suggestions. If you actively participate you will find the best type of vape experience for you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Jessica-ann said:


> Hi my name is Jessica
> 
> I'm a vape queen for 2 years now and I love every moment of it.
> I'm stinky free for 1 and half years now
> My husband introduced me to vapeing and also took me to my very first vape con last year.


Welcome to the forum @Jessica-ann enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Jessica-ann

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Aventer68 said:


> Hi I'm Alys from Rustenburg
> My sister and her husband started vaping about 5 years ago. Always intrigued by it Almost 2 years ago I went to buy my monthly supply of sigarettes and was standing in line at the cashier. Normally i would pay with my card but that day i was standing with cash in my hand and i was thinking if i take that pile of money and put my lighter to it everybody would go crazy...and yet nobody blinks if i light sigarettes for that same money. There and then I've made my mind up Bought a plain Juicestick vape pen and some honey tobacco juice and never looked back. Never smoked a sigarette since Will be 2 years this coming June. December i bought a istick pico and its giving me hassles and was searching for solutions on the internet and came across this forum.



Welcome to the forum @Aventer68 
Congrats on the 2 years coming up! That is fantastic.

About your istick Pico. Sounds strange that the threaded part broke off. I have a istick Pico and it is still going strong after a few years! Where did you buy it? If its recent maybe you can take it back to the place you bought it and they can sort you out or replace it under warranty.

All the best and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Jessica-ann said:


> Hi my name is Jessica
> 
> I'm a vape queen for 2 years now and I love every moment of it.
> I'm stinky free for 1 and half years now
> My husband introduced me to vapeing and also took me to my very first vape con last year.



Welcome to the forum vape queen @Jessica-ann 
Congrats on the vaping!
Hope you enjoy your stay here and hope you will join us at VapeCon 2019 !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum vape queen @Jessica-ann
> Congrats on the vaping!
> Hope you enjoy your stay here and hope you will join us at VapeCon 2019 !


Hi when and where Is Vapecon 2019 happening? 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

The vaper said:


> Hi when and where Is Vapecon 2019 happening?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-weekend-of-31-aug-save-the-date-rsvp.t56717

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie

vicTor said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-weekend-of-31-aug-save-the-date-rsvp.t56717


Cool thanks we will definitely be there

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cgs

HELLO everyone.

I'm Carl
Quit around the 15th Jan this year and I'm enjoying breathing again, quite nice.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Mollie

cgs said:


> HELLO everyone.
> 
> I'm Carl
> Quit around the 15th Jan this year and I'm enjoying breathing again, quite nice.


Welcome and well done on the stinkies. New years resolutions lol 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

cgs said:


> HELLO everyone.
> 
> I'm Carl
> Quit around the 15th Jan this year and I'm enjoying breathing again, quite nice.



Welcome to the forum @cgs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum @cgs enjoy your stay.Congrats on being  free.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## mgvapereviews

Howsit going guys

My name is Markus Geyer, and I'm not only a vape enthusiast but also a part time vape juice reviewer, I have an instagram page aswell as a facebook page. It is my dream to have an impact on the vaping community in any way I am allowed to. 

So juice reviews was my go to since tricking was out of the picture, because I used to be able to absolutely machine gun perfect o rings but I developed a bad gag reflex for some reason. Cant even blow an o ring without gagging right now. 

I'm from Cape Town.

How I got into vaping? So i always loved okkah and any tipe of vapour in general. Even those cold mornings where you can see your warm breath. But I made a promise to myself to never in my life start smoking. Not only because I was afraid of a nicotine addiction, but also the damage do your lungs and the general smell of it. I still hate the smell. So one day in the year 2017 my friend got himself a vape, started working at a vape shop etc. And at parties he would bring it fully charged with awesome juice. So i started vaping my hat off, started learning o rings and it was fun. At the beginning of 2018 I got my first penstyle Ijust S vape without my parent's knowledge. Needless to say I hid it quite well from them for a long time before I told them. They weren't very mad, but I wasnt allowed to vape in the house. Hence why all my vaping during reviews take place outside ^^

Before April I got my First Drag, a Purple-Jade resin mod that i still use, along with a dead rabbit RDA. My parents have gotten pretty used to me vaping I might add. I only recently started doing reviews on juice that I manage to get my hands on. It also has been very successful in the sense that my page is growing, more on instagram then Facebook. I have also received 2 packages from vape companies, Emissary Elixirs and Northern Craft Vape to do juice reviews on. Both awesome companies and super friendly. I also recently started full time work, so I film and edit reviews over weekends. I have also however decided that as soon as I get payed I will get me either juice concentrates that sound delicious or a diy kit, and start work on my own juice that is unique to me. What I will do with the juice is another day's plan. But right now I want to build my review page on instagram and facebook, aswell as start off any DIY juice projects. And just enjoy vaping in general!

And that is my story.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

mgvapereviews said:


> Howsit going guys
> 
> My name is Markus Geyer, and I'm not only a vape enthusiast but also a part time vape juice reviewer, I have an instagram page aswell as a facebook page. It is my dream to have an impact on the vaping community in any way I am allowed to.
> 
> So juice reviews was my go to since tricking was out of the picture, because I used to be able to absolutely machine gun perfect o rings but I developed a bad gag reflex for some reason. Cant even blow an o ring without gagging right now.
> 
> I'm from Cape Town.
> 
> How I got into vaping? So i always loved okkah and any tipe of vapour in general. Even those cold mornings where you can see your warm breath. But I made a promise to myself to never in my life start smoking. Not only because I was afraid of a nicotine addiction, but also the damage do your lungs and the general smell of it. I still hate the smell. So one day in the year 2017 my friend got himself a vape, started working at a vape shop etc. And at parties he would bring it fully charged with awesome juice. So i started vaping my hat off, started learning o rings and it was fun. At the beginning of 2018 I got my first penstyle Ijust S vape without my parent's knowledge. Needless to say I hid it quite well from them for a long time before I told them. They weren't very mad, but I wasnt allowed to vape in the house. Hence why all my vaping during reviews take place outside ^^
> 
> Before April I got my First Drag, a Purple-Jade resin mod that i still use, along with a dead rabbit RDA. My parents have gotten pretty used to me vaping I might add. I only recently started doing reviews on juice that I manage to get my hands on. It also has been very successful in the sense that my page is growing, more on instagram then Facebook. I have also received 2 packages from vape companies, Emissary Elixirs and Northern Craft Vape to do juice reviews on. Both awesome companies and super friendly. I also recently started full time work, so I film and edit reviews over weekends. I have also however decided that as soon as I get payed I will get me either juice concentrates that sound delicious or a diy kit, and start work on my own juice that is unique to me. What I will do with the juice is another day's plan. But right now I want to build my review page on instagram and facebook, aswell as start off any DIY juice projects. And just enjoy vaping in general!
> 
> And that is my story.



Hi there @mgvapereviews!




We're very happy to have you on board and good luck with the DIY. You might want to check out the DIY section - plenty of useful info to be had there and friendly peeps who will answer any questions!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mollie

mgvapereviews said:


> Howsit going guys
> 
> My name is Markus Geyer, and I'm not only a vape enthusiast but also a part time vape juice reviewer, I have an instagram page aswell as a facebook page. It is my dream to have an impact on the vaping community in any way I am allowed to.
> 
> So juice reviews was my go to since tricking was out of the picture, because I used to be able to absolutely machine gun perfect o rings but I developed a bad gag reflex for some reason. Cant even blow an o ring without gagging right now.
> 
> I'm from Cape Town.
> 
> How I got into vaping? So i always loved okkah and any tipe of vapour in general. Even those cold mornings where you can see your warm breath. But I made a promise to myself to never in my life start smoking. Not only because I was afraid of a nicotine addiction, but also the damage do your lungs and the general smell of it. I still hate the smell. So one day in the year 2017 my friend got himself a vape, started working at a vape shop etc. And at parties he would bring it fully charged with awesome juice. So i started vaping my hat off, started learning o rings and it was fun. At the beginning of 2018 I got my first penstyle Ijust S vape without my parent's knowledge. Needless to say I hid it quite well from them for a long time before I told them. They weren't very mad, but I wasnt allowed to vape in the house. Hence why all my vaping during reviews take place outside ^^
> 
> Before April I got my First Drag, a Purple-Jade resin mod that i still use, along with a dead rabbit RDA. My parents have gotten pretty used to me vaping I might add. I only recently started doing reviews on juice that I manage to get my hands on. It also has been very successful in the sense that my page is growing, more on instagram then Facebook. I have also received 2 packages from vape companies, Emissary Elixirs and Northern Craft Vape to do juice reviews on. Both awesome companies and super friendly. I also recently started full time work, so I film and edit reviews over weekends. I have also however decided that as soon as I get payed I will get me either juice concentrates that sound delicious or a diy kit, and start work on my own juice that is unique to me. What I will do with the juice is another day's plan. But right now I want to build my review page on instagram and facebook, aswell as start off any DIY juice projects. And just enjoy vaping in general!
> 
> And that is my story.


Hi and welcome to the forum

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mgvapereviews

Hooked said:


> Hi there @mgvapereviews!
> 
> View attachment 158849
> 
> 
> We're very happy to have you on board and good luck with the DIY. You might want to check out the DIY section - plenty of useful info to be had there and friendly peeps who will answer any questions!


Thank you so much!! You are too kind for my heart to handle hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

mgvapereviews said:


> Howsit going guys
> 
> My name is Markus Geyer, and I'm not only a vape enthusiast but also a part time vape juice reviewer, I have an instagram page aswell as a facebook page. It is my dream to have an impact on the vaping community in any way I am allowed to.
> 
> So juice reviews was my go to since tricking was out of the picture, because I used to be able to absolutely machine gun perfect o rings but I developed a bad gag reflex for some reason. Cant even blow an o ring without gagging right now.
> 
> I'm from Cape Town.
> 
> How I got into vaping? So i always loved okkah and any tipe of vapour in general. Even those cold mornings where you can see your warm breath. But I made a promise to myself to never in my life start smoking. Not only because I was afraid of a nicotine addiction, but also the damage do your lungs and the general smell of it. I still hate the smell. So one day in the year 2017 my friend got himself a vape, started working at a vape shop etc. And at parties he would bring it fully charged with awesome juice. So i started vaping my hat off, started learning o rings and it was fun. At the beginning of 2018 I got my first penstyle Ijust S vape without my parent's knowledge. Needless to say I hid it quite well from them for a long time before I told them. They weren't very mad, but I wasnt allowed to vape in the house. Hence why all my vaping during reviews take place outside ^^
> 
> Before April I got my First Drag, a Purple-Jade resin mod that i still use, along with a dead rabbit RDA. My parents have gotten pretty used to me vaping I might add. I only recently started doing reviews on juice that I manage to get my hands on. It also has been very successful in the sense that my page is growing, more on instagram then Facebook. I have also received 2 packages from vape companies, Emissary Elixirs and Northern Craft Vape to do juice reviews on. Both awesome companies and super friendly. I also recently started full time work, so I film and edit reviews over weekends. I have also however decided that as soon as I get payed I will get me either juice concentrates that sound delicious or a diy kit, and start work on my own juice that is unique to me. What I will do with the juice is another day's plan. But right now I want to build my review page on instagram and facebook, aswell as start off any DIY juice projects. And just enjoy vaping in general!
> 
> And that is my story.


Welcome to the forum @mgvapereviews enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

mgvapereviews said:


> Howsit going guys
> 
> My name is Markus Geyer, and I'm not only a vape enthusiast but also a part time vape juice reviewer, I have an instagram page aswell as a facebook page. It is my dream to have an impact on the vaping community in any way I am allowed to.
> 
> So juice reviews was my go to since tricking was out of the picture, because I used to be able to absolutely machine gun perfect o rings but I developed a bad gag reflex for some reason. Cant even blow an o ring without gagging right now.
> 
> I'm from Cape Town.
> 
> How I got into vaping? So i always loved okkah and any tipe of vapour in general. Even those cold mornings where you can see your warm breath. But I made a promise to myself to never in my life start smoking. Not only because I was afraid of a nicotine addiction, but also the damage do your lungs and the general smell of it. I still hate the smell. So one day in the year 2017 my friend got himself a vape, started working at a vape shop etc. And at parties he would bring it fully charged with awesome juice. So i started vaping my hat off, started learning o rings and it was fun. At the beginning of 2018 I got my first penstyle Ijust S vape without my parent's knowledge. Needless to say I hid it quite well from them for a long time before I told them. They weren't very mad, but I wasnt allowed to vape in the house. Hence why all my vaping during reviews take place outside ^^
> 
> Before April I got my First Drag, a Purple-Jade resin mod that i still use, along with a dead rabbit RDA. My parents have gotten pretty used to me vaping I might add. I only recently started doing reviews on juice that I manage to get my hands on. It also has been very successful in the sense that my page is growing, more on instagram then Facebook. I have also received 2 packages from vape companies, Emissary Elixirs and Northern Craft Vape to do juice reviews on. Both awesome companies and super friendly. I also recently started full time work, so I film and edit reviews over weekends. I have also however decided that as soon as I get payed I will get me either juice concentrates that sound delicious or a diy kit, and start work on my own juice that is unique to me. What I will do with the juice is another day's plan. But right now I want to build my review page on instagram and facebook, aswell as start off any DIY juice projects. And just enjoy vaping in general!
> 
> And that is my story.


Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

mgvapereviews said:


> Thank you so much!! You are too kind for my heart to handle hahaha



@mgvapereviews You've obviously never seen me when I'm hangry

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir

mgvapereviews said:


> Howsit going guys
> 
> My name is Markus Geyer, and I'm not only a vape enthusiast but also a part time vape juice reviewer, I have an instagram page aswell as a facebook page. It is my dream to have an impact on the vaping community in any way I am allowed to.
> 
> So juice reviews was my go to since tricking was out of the picture, because I used to be able to absolutely machine gun perfect o rings but I developed a bad gag reflex for some reason. Cant even blow an o ring without gagging right now.
> 
> I'm from Cape Town.
> 
> How I got into vaping? So i always loved okkah and any tipe of vapour in general. Even those cold mornings where you can see your warm breath. But I made a promise to myself to never in my life start smoking. Not only because I was afraid of a nicotine addiction, but also the damage do your lungs and the general smell of it. I still hate the smell. So one day in the year 2017 my friend got himself a vape, started working at a vape shop etc. And at parties he would bring it fully charged with awesome juice. So i started vaping my hat off, started learning o rings and it was fun. At the beginning of 2018 I got my first penstyle Ijust S vape without my parent's knowledge. Needless to say I hid it quite well from them for a long time before I told them. They weren't very mad, but I wasnt allowed to vape in the house. Hence why all my vaping during reviews take place outside ^^
> 
> Before April I got my First Drag, a Purple-Jade resin mod that i still use, along with a dead rabbit RDA. My parents have gotten pretty used to me vaping I might add. I only recently started doing reviews on juice that I manage to get my hands on. It also has been very successful in the sense that my page is growing, more on instagram then Facebook. I have also received 2 packages from vape companies, Emissary Elixirs and Northern Craft Vape to do juice reviews on. Both awesome companies and super friendly. I also recently started full time work, so I film and edit reviews over weekends. I have also however decided that as soon as I get payed I will get me either juice concentrates that sound delicious or a diy kit, and start work on my own juice that is unique to me. What I will do with the juice is another day's plan. But right now I want to build my review page on instagram and facebook, aswell as start off any DIY juice projects. And just enjoy vaping in general!
> 
> And that is my story.



Welcome to the forum @mgvapereviews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @mgvapereviews

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @cgs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @mgvapereviews

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hi im SmokeyJoe and im an alcoholic

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Oops wrong forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Razaranje

Hello everyone!
I'm from Johannesburg, and I've been a struggling vaper for about 3 months.
I struggle to continue vaping, and the only reason I haven't fallen off the wagon is the fact that I can get vape products delivered, but not smokes.
Leg injury, so on bedrest, not just lazy!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Razaranje said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm from Johannesburg, and I've been a struggling vaper for about 3 months.
> I struggle to continue vaping, and the only reason I haven't fallen off the wagon is the fact that I can get vape products delivered, but not smokes.
> Leg injury, so on bedrest, not just lazy!


Welcome to the forum @Razaranje enjoy your stay.And good luck with your leg.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Razaranje said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm from Johannesburg, and I've been a struggling vaper for about 3 months.
> I struggle to continue vaping, and the only reason I haven't fallen off the wagon is the fact that I can get vape products delivered, but not smokes.
> Leg injury, so on bedrest, not just lazy!



Welcome to the forum @Razaranje 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

_*Welcome to the forum @Razaranje*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Razaranje 

Congrats on the vaping. I saw in the other post you were having trouble with DIY juice. Perhaps start with some commercial juices or one-shots first and then while youre busy vaping that you can try out some tried and tested DIY recipes (lots of those in the respective DIY recipe threads)

All the best for your recovery and your vaping

Feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Razaranje . Get well soon and don't give up on vaping.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mollie

Razaranje said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm from Johannesburg, and I've been a struggling vaper for about 3 months.
> I struggle to continue vaping, and the only reason I haven't fallen off the wagon is the fact that I can get vape products delivered, but not smokes.
> Leg injury, so on bedrest, not just lazy!


Welcome to the forum

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88

Hi everyone 
My name is Akaash but people just call me cash as it's easier, I started vaping in september 2017, I was really getting tired of cigerettes(ex camel blue Smoker for 12 years) and I was looking to quit, the habit of blowing smoke was so instilled in me that this was the best solution I found, started off with a smok AL85 and since then I haven't touched a cigarette, since then I moved onto a VooPoo drag with a Drop RDA and a Renova Zero , got a Lil bored and wanted to try something different, got a Swedish Vaper Hive mech squonk, enjoyed the squonk life so much that I eventually got a regulated one which is a Dovpo Topside 21700 sqounker with a Oemier Wasp mini and ditched the Renova for the Aspire Breeze 2 and that's my current setup.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## maaz_khan

Hi everyone. Nice to a really active forum. My current device is a vaperesso Cascade one plus with cascade tank and want to try rda on it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

CashKat88 said:


> Hi everyone
> My name is Akaash but people just call me cash as it's easier, I started vaping in september 2017, I was really getting tired of cigerettes(ex camel blue Smoker for 12 years) and I was looking to quit, the habit of blowing smoke was so instilled in me that this was the best solution I found, started off with a smok AL85 and since then I haven't touched a cigarette, since then I moved onto a VooPoo drag with a Drop RDA and a Renova Zero , got a Lil bored and wanted to try something different, got a Swedish Vaper Hive mech squonk, enjoyed the squonk life so much that I eventually got a regulated one which is a Dovpo Topside 21700 sqounker with a Oemier Wasp mini and ditched the Renova for the Aspire Breeze 2 and that's my current setup.



Welcome to the forum @CashKat88 
Congrats on the vaping and quitting the stinkies!!!
Great gear you have
Enjoy your stay here and vape on!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

maaz_khan said:


> Hi everyone. Nice to a really active forum. My current device is a vaperesso Cascade one plus with cascade tank and want to try rda on it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @maaz_khan 
Congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Roddie

Hi guys thanks for the accept. 
@antonherbst @wackytebacky
These 2 guys informed me about the ecigssa Forum..
Cloud on

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

Roddie said:


> Hi guys thanks for the accept.
> @antonherbst @wackytebacky
> These 2 guys informed me about the ecigssa Forum..
> Cloud on



Welcome to the forum @Roddie 
You have some real expert introducers including the cloud blowing champ at VapeCon 2018!
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Thanks for introducing @Roddie to the forum gents

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @CashKat88

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

_*Welcome to the forum @maaz_khan*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Roddie
> You have some real expert introducers including the cloud blowing champ at VapeCon 2018!
> Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along.
> 
> Thanks for introducing @Roddie to the forum gents



I would not have known what i do without you guys @Silver just helping other vapers and learning for the masters. Welcome to the forum @Roddie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @CashKat88 , @maaz_khan and @Roddie . 

The forum is a really friendly place with some very experienced members. Pretty much any question on DIY juice, coil building, hardware and commercial juice can be answered. Enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @CashKat88 , @maaz_khan and @Roddie .
> 
> The forum is a really friendly place with some very experienced members. Pretty much any question on DIY juice, coil building, hardware and commercial juice can be answered. Enjoy it.
> 
> View attachment 159594


Awesome stuff, thanks Dragon   appreciate it

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the best vape family forum on the net .May you all enjoy your stay @CashKat88 , @maaz_khan , @Roddie

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## maaz_khan

Noob question but how does one go about changing there user name on the forum.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

maaz_khan said:


> Noob question but how does one go about changing there user name on the forum.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Send a PM to one of the administrators.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## maaz_khan

Andre said:


> Send a PM to one of the administrators.


Cool where can I find the administrator

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Pm @Silver

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

maaz_khan said:


> Cool where can I find the administrator
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Here is a list.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## maaz_khan

Andre said:


> Here is a list.


Thanks guys

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FeeDeere

Hi Everyone, I found this lovely site whilst doing lots of research on what vape gear to get. 
I started vaping last Tuesday. I found lots of very helpful information here, so thank you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

FeeDeere said:


> Hi Everyone, I found this lovely site whilst doing lots of research on what vape gear to get.
> I started vaping last Tuesday. I found lots of very helpful information here, so thank you.


Welcome to the forum @FeeDeere enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @FeeDeere . Are you trying to give up smoking? If so there are plenty of ex-smokers willing to help.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## FeeDeere

Thank you, yes I've smoked for 32 years. I tried the twisp about 5 years ago and it didn't do it for me. Decided this time to invest in some serious gear to give myself a good chance, its going well so far.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## DEONROBBIE

Hi all. My name is DeonRobbie. I live on Saint Helena island and have been vaping for the last year. I have two Mods, both Wismec RX2 and Gen3 with two sub ohms, Wismec gnome and gnome king. Recently changed over to Geekvape Zeus dual RTA. Loving it and thanks for the acceptance.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## nicoh

welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

DEONROBBIE said:


> Hi all. My name is DeonRobbie. I live on Saint Helena island and have been vaping for the last year. I have two Mods, both Wismec RX2 and Gen3 with two sub ohms, Wismec gnome and gnome king. Recently changed over to Geekvape Zeus dual RTA. Loving it and thanks for the acceptance.


Welcome to the forum @DEONROBBIE . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

_*Welcome to the forum @FeeDeere*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

_*Welcome to the forum @DEONROBBIE*_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mollie

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome to the forum @DEONROBBIE . Enjoy your stay.


Welcome and I hope you enjoy your Zeus dual rta cause I don't lol


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DEONROBBIE

The vaper said:


> Welcome and I hope you enjoy your Zeus dual rta cause I don't lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I used to battle to get the wicking right, but now with the geekvape N80 fused clapton 28ga*3 + 40ga coil (0.4ohm) at 20-25Watt and some Demon killer slacker cotton it is way better than any of my two sub ohms. Loving it, flavour 100%, and coils last me way longer than sub ohm. Why do you not like yours?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie

DEONROBBIE said:


> I used to battle to get the wicking right, but now with the geekvape N80 fused clapton 28ga*3 + 40ga coil (0.4ohm) at 20-25Watt and some Demon killer slacker cotton it is way better than any of my two sub ohms. Loving it, flavour 100%, and coils last me way longer than sub ohm. Why do you not like yours?


Well done get no flavor off it but I took it now to a vape shop near me and they gonna coil it and wick it if I'm not happy with the flavor it must go

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bron155

C


Stroodlepuff said:


> Welcome to our newer members
> 
> Thanks for joining ECIGSSA, South Africa's Electronic Cigarette Enthusiasts Forum.
> 
> Allow us to give you a brief introduction and a couple of pointers to get you started...
> 
> *Make the most of it - and have lots of fun!*
> ECIGSSA is a great place! It was started in October 2013 and has grown fast to become SA's leading home of vaping. Its members are the friendliest and most helpful bunch of people you will meet online. Getting the most out of your forum experience depends on you. Put in the effort and you will be pleasantly surprised at the reward. Many folk say that the forum is a major part of their ongoing success in staying off the stinkies. Make it work for you too!
> 
> *First things first, please pay attention to the rules*
> All forums need rules. Keep it clean and don't get personal. Stay polite and be courteous. Read the rules here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ecigs-sa-forum-posting-rules.5319/
> 
> *Get set up*
> 
> Load a cool avatar picture. It makes it easier for people to recognise you on the forum. (Click on your name in the top right and then "Avatar")
> Make sure your location is entered - a city is fine - e.g. JHB or Cape Town. This helps with many things on the forum from getting help to posting goods and arranging vape meets. (click on your name in the top right, then "Personal Details")
> *Introduce yourself*
> Tell us a bit about yourself, how you got into vaping. Tell us what gear and juices you are using. You will be surprised how well you are received if you take the time to introduce yourself properly.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/
> 
> *Share the excitement - post photos of your VapeMail*
> We all know how exciting it is to get Vape Mail. Please share it with the forum. The "Bumpedy Bump - Vape Mail!" thread is one of the most popular threads - have a look what others are getting and share your surprise with us here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/
> 
> *Ask the Vape Veterans - if you need some help*
> Not sure of something with your vape gear? Or has something broken? Well don't worry, there are many experienced folk that are usually willing to help you out. Head on to the "Ask Vape Veteran" forum and start a new thread with your question:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/need-vape-advice-expert/
> 
> *Attend an ECIGSSA Vape Meet - a must for any vaper*
> Be sure to keep an eye on the Vape Meets forum. There are meets happening in JHB, Cape Town, Durban and even in outlying areas. Vape Meets are fairly informal gatherings to meet fellow vapers, discuss juices and compare equipment. Often, there are coil building and cloud blowing competitions with amazing prizes. At the larger meets there are retailers that have good deals on gear and juices. In JHB they happen every few months. Be sure to check out when the next meet is happening closest to you and pop along for a most enjoyable afternoon.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/vape-meets-and-events/
> 
> *Buy or Sell your gear in the Classifieds - major bargains here!*
> The ECIGSSA Classifieds is a large and very active resource for members. Take a look and find a bargain. But you may have to be quick - the items are often sold very fast. Very important - if you want to sell your gear on the Classifieds, make sure you read and comply with the rules. And please, don't join ECIGS SA _just _to flog your gear. This is an added resource aimed at folk that want to be part of the community.
> - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/
> 
> *Check out the Retailers / Supporting Vendors*
> The forum is first and foremost for us vapers, but we do have SA's leading vaping retailers on board with their own sub-forums, where they are allowed to market their products. The local retailers have come a long way over the past few years and now offer some of the world's best gear and the finest locally brewed juices. Check them out and support them here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/retailers-vendors.11/
> 
> *Your team of Admins & Mods*
> ECIGSSA has a strong team of Administrators and Moderators who give their own time to help guide and steer the forum. They are a special bunch of people and are all experienced vapers themselves. If you have a question about the forum send one of them a message. If they ask you to do something, please listen to them - they are here to make our forum stay a pleasant one. Here is a thread which announces changes or additions to the team:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/moderators-ecigssa.t37/
> 
> *Other tips and tricks*
> 
> Fancy an informal public chat with other members? Use the shoutbox on the home page.
> If you want to send a private message to another member, make use of the PM system. Click on the Inbox in the top right hand side of the page and compose your message.
> Make sure to use the search facility if you are searching for something you can't find. Try a search of your current gear and see what has been said about it. The search box is always available in the top right.
> Once again, welcome. We hope your stay is a memorable one and may it help you as much as it has helped many of us to stay off the stinkies and live a healthier lifestyle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> complete newb to the vape scene. Might need advice here and there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Bron155 said:


> C


Most welcome to the forum @Bron155. We are all here to help. So, do not hesitate to shout if you need any advice. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Bron155 
Let us know how your vaping is going and don't hesitate to ask questions.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bron155 said:


> C


Welcome to the forum @Bron155 enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

_*Welcome to the forum @Bron155*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Bron155 @DEONROBBIE and @FeeDeere .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## juanre

Hi there. 

My name is Juanre started vaping at vapecon last year. Never could really becuase I have asma. Only thing that never bothered my asma was Hubly. After the doctor told my dad to change to vaping rather then smoking becuase of heart problems. I tried it out and loved it 

I feel so much better and havent had any problems with my asma since vaping. 

Fav juice makers TKO, EEZEE and Steammaster. Currently have 4 setups between myself and my wife.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Welcome to the Forum @juanre !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

juanre said:


> Hi there.
> 
> My name is Juanre started vaping at vapecon last year. Never could really becuase I have asma. Only thing that never bothered my asma was Hubly. After the doctor told my dad to change to vaping rather then smoking becuase of heart problems. I tried it out and loved it
> 
> I feel so much better and havent had any problems with my asma since vaping.
> 
> Fav juice makers TKO, EEZEE and Steammaster. Currently have 4 setups between myself and my wife.


Welcome to the forum @juanre enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @juanre 

Congrats on the vaping!
Glad to hear its working for you and your asthma is better, wow that is marvellous

Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VanillaVape

Hi all my name is Claire i currently work @VanillaVape and will be checking ecigssa as often as i can. I handle most of the shop so it can get a bit hectic some days. I'm also still adding products to our website but send me a private message and will send you a link to the website. If you in or around Witbank please we would love to see and get to know you.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

VanillaVape said:


> Hi all my name is Claire i currently work @VanillaVape and will be checking ecigssa as often as i can. I handle most of the shop so it can get a bit hectic some days. I'm also still adding products to our website but send me a private message and will send you a link to the website. If you in or around Witbank please we would love to see and get to know you.



Welcome @VanillaVape - wishing you all the best

Looking forward to hearing more about your products and offerings in your Vanilla Vape subforum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AdelevdWalt

Hi everyone,
My name is Adelé and i am very new to vaping. I started in December, was like aggg its just a vape pen for when I’m bored and so the tale begins... I am trying to learn as quick as possible that vaping is so much more than just fooling around and oh gosh all the wattage and ohm’s etc. i unederstand why i failed the electricity part in school. Thanks for having me! Ciao

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

AdelevdWalt said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Adelé and i am very new to vaping. I started in December, was like aggg its just a vape pen for when I’m bored and so the tale begins... I am trying to learn as quick as possible that vaping is so much more than just fooling around and oh gosh all the wattage and ohm’s etc. i unederstand why i failed the electricity part in school. Thanks for having me! Ciao


Welcome to the forum @AdelevdWalt enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

AdelevdWalt said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Adelé and i am very new to vaping. I started in December, was like aggg its just a vape pen for when I’m bored and so the tale begins... I am trying to learn as quick as possible that vaping is so much more than just fooling around and oh gosh all the wattage and ohm’s etc. i unederstand why i failed the electricity part in school. Thanks for having me! Ciao



Welcome to the forum @AdelevdWalt 
Congrats on the vaping
If you have any questions, feel free to ask them - lots of experienced helpful vapers here
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asterix

Welcome @AdelevdWalt 

I’m sure you’ll get lots of help from the kind folk here!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AdelevdWalt

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @AdelevdWalt
> Congrats on the vaping
> If you have any questions, feel free to ask them - lots of experienced helpful vapers here
> Enjoy



Good morning,

Thank you sooo much for the welcome

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AdelevdWalt

Asterix said:


> Welcome @AdelevdWalt
> 
> I’m sure you’ll get lots of help from the kind folk here!


Hi Asterix,

I have experienced this first hand now!
And thank you to you too for the welcome and comments!

I always wondered how i was going to master the Art of Vaping
I have finally enrolled at the right institutions

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gelie

Hi there Gelie here I started vaping 3 years ago. Started to diy a months ago and are here to learn more about diy

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Morix

Howzit my people! Hilton here.. Capetown Parow north! Started vaping a little over an year ago. . Fooled around here and there before that but became a solid vaper a year + ago. I smoked for 8 years... Tried getting off it numerous of times... But the feeling and need to quit wasn't stong enough until 2 months ago... Yeah... Clean now for 2 months... And still going strong.!! Never looked back.....

Started of with the DRAG.. And not long after a strange bug bit me.... The Mech bug... That little dingkens!! When i started to look into mechs it became like a drug to me... And i needed to get more! Doing research... Checking every little detail... Reading all the different knowledge and experience people pass over from the mech realm... I had found my resting place...and final destination.

Shortly After that i got into series/stacked mods as well as parralel... Started doing DIY juices for myself.. Building coils.... The works... Now i run a 0.14 24g x 2 /40g N80 single tube VGOD Pro mech2 with vtc5a.

Vaping changed me... All of this in one year... Thank you...for all your knowledge.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Gelie said:


> Hi there Gelie here I started vaping 3 years ago. Started to diy a months ago and are here to learn more about diy



Welcome @Gelie 
Enjoy your stay and your DIY adventures

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Morix said:


> Howzit my people! Hilton here.. Capetown Parow north! Started vaping a little over an year ago. . Fooled around here and there before that but became a solid vaper a year + ago. I smoked for 8 years... Tried getting off it numerous of times... But the feeling and need to quit wasn't stong enough until 2 months ago... Yeah... Clean now for 2 months... And still going strong.!! Never looked back.....
> 
> Started of with the DRAG.. And not long after a strange bug bit me.... The Mech bug... That little dingkens!! When i started to look into mechs it became like a drug to me... And i needed to get more! Doing research... Checking every little detail... Reading all the different knowledge and experience people pass over from the mech realm... I had found my resting place...and final destination.
> 
> Shortly After that i got into series/stacked mods as well as parralel... Started doing DIY juices for myself.. Building coils.... The works... Now i run a 0.12 24g x 2 /40g N80 single tube VGOD Pro mech2 with vtc5a.
> 
> Vaping changed me... All of this in one year... Thank you...for all your knowledge.



Welcome to the forum @Morix 
Congrats on the stinkie free 2 months
Thanks for the intro and enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Gelie said:


> Hi there Gelie here I started vaping 3 years ago. Started to diy a months ago and are here to learn more about diy


Welcome to the forum @Gelie . Enjoy your stay and diy journey.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Morix said:


> Howzit my people! Hilton here.. Capetown Parow north! Started vaping a little over an year ago. . Fooled around here and there before that but became a solid vaper a year + ago. I smoked for 8 years... Tried getting off it numerous of times... But the feeling and need to quit wasn't stong enough until 2 months ago... Yeah... Clean now for 2 months... And still going strong.!! Never looked back.....
> 
> Started of with the DRAG.. And not long after a strange bug bit me.... The Mech bug... That little dingkens!! When i started to look into mechs it became like a drug to me... And i needed to get more! Doing research... Checking every little detail... Reading all the different knowledge and experience people pass over from the mech realm... I had found my resting place...and final destination.
> 
> Shortly After that i got into series/stacked mods as well as parralel... Started doing DIY juices for myself.. Building coils.... The works... Now i run a 0.12 24g x 2 /40g N80 single tube VGOD Pro mech2 with vtc5a.
> 
> Vaping changed me... All of this in one year... Thank you...for all your knowledge.


Welcome to the forum @Morix enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Morix . Well done on quitting smoking. The first couple of months are the most difficult so you have no reason to go back.

I see that you have started DIY juice making. We have a very useful guide on the forum which was written by our juice guru @RichJB .
It is aimed at learning without making all the mistakes that many of us made. You can find it here :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

I see that you are from Cape Town. I would strongly advise you to come to one of our monthly vape meets. Easy going, relaxed atmosphere with plenty of experts in all aspects of vaping. Take a look at the Cape Town Vape Meets thread here :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-month-end-meets.t48845/page-39#post-768417

Hope to see you at the next meet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kirsty101

Hey peeps
My name is Kirsten most peeps just call me Kirsty
I have quit the stinkies for about a month now started vaping a week later and I'm loving it.....
I got the Vaperesso Swag 80w kit and it's been true love ever since. 
Hope to have tons of fun here.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Asterix

Kirsty101 said:


> Hey peeps
> My name is Kirsten most peeps just call me Kirsty
> I have quit the stinkies for about a month now started vaping a week later and I'm loving it.....
> I got the Vaperesso Swag 80w kit and it's been true love ever since.
> Hope to have tons of fun here.


Hi Kirsty! And a very warm welcome!

My wife’s first setup to stop smoking was the swag 80w and still serves as a back-up. Nice kit!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Kirsty101 said:


> Hey peeps
> My name is Kirsten most peeps just call me Kirsty
> I have quit the stinkies for about a month now started vaping a week later and I'm loving it.....
> I got the Vaperesso Swag 80w kit and it's been true love ever since.
> Hope to have tons of fun here.



Welcome @Kirsty101 - and congrats on quitting the stinkies!!!
Great to hear

Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Kirsty101 said:


> Hey peeps
> My name is Kirsten most peeps just call me Kirsty
> I have quit the stinkies for about a month now started vaping a week later and I'm loving it.....
> I got the Vaperesso Swag 80w kit and it's been true love ever since.
> Hope to have tons of fun here.


Welcome to the forum @Kirsty101 enjoy your stay.Congrats on kicking the.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Welcome all new Forum Members: @Morix @AdelevdWalt @Gelie and @Kirsty101 ! Hope you guys and gals will feel right at home on ECIGSSA, whole bunch of helpful resources and people right here.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Kirsty101 . Congratulations on deciding to quit smoking. There are thousands of us who have given up smoking by vaping instead. Keep it up.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Welcome to all the new members 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Morix

Good day !
3 months smoke free. 
Elijah is the name. 
Glad i have joined the community.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Knife

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kirsty101

Knife said:


> Good day !
> 3 months smoke free.
> Elijah is the name.
> Glad i have joined the community.
> 
> Thank you.


Welcome. Hope you enjoy your stay. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum @Knife and @Kirsty101

Great to have you join us.

Lots of really knowledgeable people here who can answer all your questions (I should know, I asked plenty of them).

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Morix

Thanks to all the welcoming wishes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Knife said:


> Good day !
> 3 months smoke free.
> Elijah is the name.
> Glad i have joined the community.
> 
> Thank you.


Welcome to the forum @Knife enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

@Knife welcome to the forum 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Knife @Kirsty101.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Knife . Congratulations on giving up smoking.

I see that you are from Cape Town. I would strongly advise you to come to one of our monthly vape meets. Easy going, relaxed atmosphere (insert beer and klippies and coke here) with plenty of experts in all aspects of vaping. 

Take a look at the Cape Town Vape Meets thread here :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-month-end-meets.t48845/page-39#post-768417

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Knife said:


> Good day !
> 3 months smoke free.
> Elijah is the name.
> Glad i have joined the community.
> 
> Thank you.



@Knife 
A warm welcome to you  and congrats on being 2 months smoke-free. That's a major achievement!!

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Morix

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @Knife . Congratulations on giving up smoking.
> 
> I see that you are from Cape Town. I would strongly advise you to come to one of our monthly vape meets. Easy going, relaxed atmosphere (insert beer and klippies and coke here) with plenty of experts in all aspects of vaping.
> 
> Take a look at the Cape Town Vape Meets thread here :
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-month-end-meets.t48845/page-39#post-768417


Ill just bring the black label with... Ek is maar lig op juice..  2 corts en praat jou ore van jou kop af.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike byleveldt

Hi
Im Michael 
Glad to be part of something so big
I live in Strand and found the forum through a friend 
Was just looking for a place to sell my vape,but is see this forum is much more than just that.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Mike byleveldt said:


> Hi
> Im Michael
> Glad to be part of something so big
> I live in Strand and found the forum through a friend
> Was just looking for a place to sell my vape,but is see this forum is much more than just that.


Welcome to the forum @Mike byleveldt enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Drum roll.....Curtain opens......Dramatic music starts playing.......

I am !!!*3*!!! months stinky FREE today!

Thank you for everyone's encouragement, help and advise throughout this time, I really appreciate you all!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Juan_G said:


> Drum roll.....Curtain opens......Dramatic music starts playing.......
> 
> I am !!!*3*!!! months stinky FREE today!
> 
> Thank you for everyone's encouragement, help and advise throughout this time, I really appreciate you all!


AWESOME WELL DONE @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the Forum @juanre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

welcome to the forum @Mike byleveldt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Juan_G said:


> Drum roll.....Curtain opens......Dramatic music starts playing.......
> 
> I am !!!*3*!!! months stinky FREE today!
> 
> Thank you for everyone's encouragement, help and advise throughout this time, I really appreciate you all!


well done! may there be many more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

MrGSmokeFree said:


> AWESOME WELL DONE @Juan_G


Thank you! And I see I posted this in the wrong thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the Forum @juanre 
Welcome @VanillaVape
Welcome to the forum @Kirsty101
Welcome to the forum @Morix
Welcome to the forum @AdelevdWalt 
Welcome @Gelie 

Enjoy ur stay!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Knife

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

welcome to the forum @Mike byleveldt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Mike byleveldt . 

I see that you are from Cape Town. I would strongly advise you to come to one of our monthly vape meets. Easy going, relaxed atmosphere (insert beer and klippies and coke here) with plenty of experts in all aspects of vaping.

Take a look at the Cape Town Vape Meets thread here :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-month-end-meets.t48845/page-39#post-768417

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Well done on three months @Juan_G . The hard part is over. From here on it's easy

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum @Mike byleveldt .

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz_sh

Hi Guys, Been a Forum stalker for awhile now and decided to register

Name is Riaz, Gave up smoking in August 2018
Been Vaping Ever Since and boy has it been a Journey!!!!

Started out with the AIO EGO and 35mg Nic Salts
moved on to the Smok V8 with those rubbish Coils that burnt out every 3 days
purchased the Gear RTa and Ran that ontop of the Smok
Currently using a Wismex Luxotic with a profile RDA
Fav Juice is definitely from CPT...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Mike byleveldt and thanks for the intro
Enjoy your stay here, theres a lot to learn and take in but feel free to ask questions as you go

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Riaz_sh said:


> Hi Guys, Been a Forum stalker for awhile now and decided to register
> 
> Name is Riaz, Gave up smoking in August 2018
> Been Vaping Ever Since and boy has it been a Journey!!!!
> 
> Started out with the AIO EGO and 35mg Nic Salts
> moved on to the Smok V8 with those rubbish Coils that burnt out every 3 days
> purchased the Gear RTa and Ran that ontop of the Smok
> Currently using a Wismex Luxotic with a profile RDA
> Fav Juice is definitely from CPT...



Welcome @Riaz_sh and congrats on giving up the stinkies!
Excellent achievement!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Riaz_sh said:


> Hi Guys, Been a Forum stalker for awhile now and decided to register
> 
> Name is Riaz, Gave up smoking in August 2018
> Been Vaping Ever Since and boy has it been a Journey!!!!
> 
> Started out with the AIO EGO and 35mg Nic Salts
> moved on to the Smok V8 with those rubbish Coils that burnt out every 3 days
> purchased the Gear RTa and Ran that ontop of the Smok
> Currently using a Wismex Luxotic with a profile RDA
> Fav Juice is definitely from CPT...


Welcome to the forum @Riaz_sh enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Riaz_sh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kirsty101

Riaz_sh said:


> Hi Guys, Been a Forum stalker for awhile now and decided to register
> 
> Name is Riaz, Gave up smoking in August 2018
> Been Vaping Ever Since and boy has it been a Journey!!!!
> 
> Started out with the AIO EGO and 35mg Nic Salts
> moved on to the Smok V8 with those rubbish Coils that burnt out every 3 days
> purchased the Gear RTa and Ran that ontop of the Smok
> Currently using a Wismex Luxotic with a profile RDA
> Fav Juice is definitely from CPT...


Welcome. Hope you have a wonderful stay here.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum @Riaz_sh

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AdelevdWalt

@Riaz_sh ain’t it alot more fun being part of the gang?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## juliannaidoo.jn

Hi Guys,sorry for the long intro.
My name is Julian and I recently started following this forum and find myself very drawn to the topics and discussions here. I still smoke cigarettes, but want to quit. I have a Twisp Clero 2 that I used for a while but gave up on it. I recently tried out a friends reg mod with cultivap mango on ice and did not cough at all. I was very impressed and have decided to give the vaping thing another try. Any ideas where to start in getting myself a reg mod and juice. I smoke between 5 to 10 cigarettes a day. Marlboro beyond blue 0.8 mg nicotine.
I have to quit cigs for health reasons. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

juliannaidoo.jn said:


> Hi Guys,sorry for the long intro.
> My name is Julian and I recently started following this forum and find myself very drawn to the topics and discussions here. I still smoke cigarettes, but want to quit. I have a Twisp Clero 2 that I used for a while but gave up on it. I recently tried out a friends reg mod with cultivap mango on ice and did not cough at all. I was very impressed and have decided to give the vaping thing another try. Any ideas where to start in getting myself a reg mod and juice. I smoke between 5 to 10 cigarettes a day. Marlboro beyond blue 0.8 mg nicotine.
> I have to quit cigs for health reasons.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @juliannaidoo.jn 
Youve come to the right place for advice on how to quit the stinkies with vaping!

Firstly, congrats on wanting to give vaping another chance. 
All it takes is a bit of investigation and trial and error to find the right setup for you and the right juices.
Then it will be plain sailing. As has been the case with many members here on the forum.

In order for us to give you further advice, it would probably be best if you give us some more info - for example:

Do you like a mouth to lung draw (like cigarettes - tightish) - first in the mouth, then inhale - or do you think you will prefer a direct lung draw - ie straight inhaling into the lungs. The devices for these two styles are different so its important to know
What is your approximate budget?
I would suggest going to a good vape shop near you and asking if you can try out a few setups and juices. Time spent on that is well worth it. Either you will find what works for you there and buy it - or you can come back to the forum and discuss your findings - then we can advise you further.

All the best and let us know how it goes...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

juliannaidoo.jn said:


> Hi Guys,sorry for the long intro.
> My name is Julian and I recently started following this forum and find myself very drawn to the topics and discussions here. I still smoke cigarettes, but want to quit. I have a Twisp Clero 2 that I used for a while but gave up on it. I recently tried out a friends reg mod with cultivap mango on ice and did not cough at all. I was very impressed and have decided to give the vaping thing another try. Any ideas where to start in getting myself a reg mod and juice. I smoke between 5 to 10 cigarettes a day. Marlboro beyond blue 0.8 mg nicotine.
> I have to quit cigs for health reasons.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum @juliannaidoo.jn enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum @juliannaidoo.jn

Your vaping style (mtl or dl) will also influence the nicotine strength of the juice that will suit you best.

So, once you have made a decision regarding your style of vaping, try out juices with different nicotine strengths.

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## juliannaidoo.jn

Thanks for the info and welcome guys, @Silver, I tried my friends direct to lung device, it was set at 50w and for the first time I didnt cough and really enjoyed it. I have a Twisp Clero 2 that I tried using and quoting but found the draw too tight. I'm in the Jhb North, Olivedale area, any vape shops that you might recommend I visit? I don't want to spend allot on my first Mod, what to experiment and find out what works for me, so under R500 for a mod, or any second hand that I can get my hands on.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## juliannaidoo.jn

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 163556
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum @juliannaidoo.jn
> 
> Your vaping style (mtl or dl) will also influence the nicotine strength of the juice that will suit you best.
> 
> So, once you have made a decision regarding your style of vaping, try out juices with different nicotine strengths.
> 
> .


Thanks, @ddk11979. I have been reading allot about vaping recently. Will try out a few juices once I get a mod. Want to try out the Cultivape mango on ice that my friend had. I used to dilute the Twisp 8mg with twisp zero, but since they stopped making the twisp zero I stopped using the clero 2.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979

juliannaidoo.jn said:


> I don't want to spend allot on my first Mod, what to experiment and find out what works for me, so under R500 for a mod, or any second hand that I can get my hands on.




Have a look at the Classifieds - For Sale section here on the forum.

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

juliannaidoo.jn said:


> Thanks for the info and welcome guys, @Silver, I tried my friends direct to lung device, it was set at 50w and for the first time I didnt cough and really enjoyed it. I have a Twisp Clero 2 that I tried using and quoting but found the draw too tight. I'm in the Jhb North, Olivedale area, any vape shops that you might recommend I visit? I don't want to spend allot on my first Mod, what to experiment and find out what works for me, so under R500 for a mod, or any second hand that I can get my hands on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Ok good to hear @juliannaidoo.jn 
What setup did your friend have that you liked? Do you know what tank it was?
Was it a rebuildable tank? Or did it use commercially available coils?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## juliannaidoo.jn

Silver said:


> Ok good to hear @juliannaidoo.jn
> What setup did your friend have that you liked? Do you know what tank it was?
> Was it a rebuildable tank? Or did it use commercially available coils?


Hi Silver, not sure what tank he had. I think it was a regulated mod. Dont think it was a rebuilbable tank as he is also new to vaping. What would you suggest I get? I always coughed trying direct to lung devices, this was the first time that I enjoyed vaping, the taste of the cultivape mango on ice was incredible. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

juliannaidoo.jn said:


> Hi Silver, not sure what tank he had. I think it was a regulated mod. Dont think it was a rebuilbable tank as he is also new to vaping. What would you suggest I get? I always coughed trying direct to lung devices, this was the first time that I enjoyed vaping, the taste of the cultivape mango on ice was incredible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I think you should ask your friend what he had - might be a good idea to get that.
Also, if you had an incredible experience on that juice then I suggest get it too. Find out from your friend what nic strength he had as well. Probably 3mg.

As for the tank, there are quite a few options in the commercial coil area. I am not too familiar with all the new ones these days because I havent bought one for years.

You are in Olivedale, I would probably suggest taking a trip to VapeKing Fourways - its not very far from you I think - they have a flagship store there - just check out their website - and they have experienced folk that can help you to pick something to get you going. Just check if they have the juice too - am not sure about that.

There are other shops but I just can't think offhand now of shops in the Randburg area.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## juliannaidoo.jn

Silver said:


> I think you should ask your friend what he had - might be a good idea to get that.
> Also, if you had an incredible experience on that juice then I suggest get it too. Find out from your friend what nic strength he had as well. Probably 3mg.
> 
> As for the tank, there are quite a few options in the commercial coil area. I am not too familiar with all the new ones these days because I havent bought one for years.
> 
> You are in Olivedale, I would probably suggest taking a trip to VapeKing Fourways - its not very far from you I think - they have a flagship store there - just check out their website - and they have experienced folk that can help you to pick something to get you going. Just check if they have the juice too - am not sure about that.
> 
> There are other shops but I just can't think offhand now of shops in the Randburg area.


Thanks alot for the help Silver. I will check with my friend and also go to Vapking to try out some mods to see what suits me.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

juliannaidoo.jn said:


> Thanks alot for the help Silver. I will check with my friend and also go to Vapking to try out some mods to see what suits me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Vape Shops you can also visit Vaperite in Strijdompark
The Vapery in Fairland walk-always get great service and advise from the team in the shop

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapeFTW

Hi everyone.

I have been vaping for about a year and a half now. Just joined ecigssa recently. I am currently using an Asmodus Lustro with a Drop Dead RDA. Loving the set up, been running with it for about 2 months now. I have been through a lot of vape gear in my year and a half. Had single battery mods, dual battery, para-series 4 battery mods. Had sub ohm tanks, RTAs RDAs RDTAs. Had a squonker, a mech tube. A stacked 18650 mech tube. One thing I know nothing about is pod systems, and I was wondering if you guys and girls could give me some advice:
- how is the flavour compared to regular vapes
- what nic salts nicotine strength gives the same hit as 3mg normal nicotine strength.
- refillable pods vs premade pods
- is it cost saving compared to normal vaping

Reason I'm looking for a pod system is for convenience when I'm in town and to cut down on the amount of juice I'm currently using (60ml in 2 days) 

Sent from my CAG-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance

VapeFTW said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have been vaping for about a year and a half now. Just joined ecigssa recently. I am currently using an Asmodus Lustro with a Drop Dead RDA. Loving the set up, been running with it for about 2 months now. I have been through a lot of vape gear in my year and a half. Had single battery mods, dual battery, para-series 4 battery mods. Had sub ohm tanks, RTAs RDAs RDTAs. Had a squonker, a mech tube. A stacked 18650 mech tube. One thing I know nothing about is pod systems, and I was wondering if you guys and girls could give me some advice:
> - how is the flavour compared to regular vapes
> - what nic salts nicotine strength gives the same hit as 3mg normal nicotine strength.
> - refillable pods vs premade pods
> - is it cost saving compared to normal vaping
> 
> Reason I'm looking for a pod system is for convenience when I'm in town and to cut down on the amount of juice I'm currently using (60ml in 2 days)
> 
> Sent from my CAG-L02 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the gang!

Can not give advice on pod systems and would personally stay away from nic salts but then again each must do as they please.

Why not try DIY juice making? Its not difficult and saves you a fortune. Go through about 200ml per week myself and would not be able to do that on commercial juice.

In any case, welcome and feel free to ask and share. Members here are alway helpful and no request is ever ignored.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

VapeFTW said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have been vaping for about a year and a half now. Just joined ecigssa recently. I am currently using an Asmodus Lustro with a Drop Dead RDA. Loving the set up, been running with it for about 2 months now. I have been through a lot of vape gear in my year and a half. Had single battery mods, dual battery, para-series 4 battery mods. Had sub ohm tanks, RTAs RDAs RDTAs. Had a squonker, a mech tube. A stacked 18650 mech tube. One thing I know nothing about is pod systems, and I was wondering if you guys and girls could give me some advice:
> - how is the flavour compared to regular vapes
> - what nic salts nicotine strength gives the same hit as 3mg normal nicotine strength.
> - refillable pods vs premade pods
> - is it cost saving compared to normal vaping
> 
> Reason I'm looking for a pod system is for convenience when I'm in town and to cut down on the amount of juice I'm currently using (60ml in 2 days)
> 
> Sent from my CAG-L02 using Tapatalk



Welcome @VapeFTW and congrats on the vaping!
I like your username - Vaping for the win!

I am also not that experienced on the pod systems so cant advise you on the better ones. But there are several reviews on the forum in the reviews category - go check it out.

I dont think its easy to get the same kind of flavour or intensity of vape from a pod system compared to a higher powered rebuildable. However if you pick the juice correctly, you can get a great vape thats very economical. I keep a simple evod1 with 18mg normal nic juice in it for out and about and it works well for me. I find the flavour on fruity menthols with extra menthol added gives it a decent and respectable flavour despite the low power

Check out the pod system reviews subforum here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pod-system-reviews.f367/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Riaz_sh

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome @juliannaidoo.jn @VapeFTW

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @juliannaidoo.jn

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @VapeFTW

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

VapeFTW said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have been vaping for about a year and a half now. Just joined ecigssa recently. I am currently using an Asmodus Lustro with a Drop Dead RDA. Loving the set up, been running with it for about 2 months now. I have been through a lot of vape gear in my year and a half. Had single battery mods, dual battery, para-series 4 battery mods. Had sub ohm tanks, RTAs RDAs RDTAs. Had a squonker, a mech tube. A stacked 18650 mech tube. One thing I know nothing about is pod systems, and I was wondering if you guys and girls could give me some advice:
> - how is the flavour compared to regular vapes
> - what nic salts nicotine strength gives the same hit as 3mg normal nicotine strength.
> - refillable pods vs premade pods
> - is it cost saving compared to normal vaping
> 
> Reason I'm looking for a pod system is for convenience when I'm in town and to cut down on the amount of juice I'm currently using (60ml in 2 days)
> 
> Sent from my CAG-L02 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum @VapeFTW enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Welcome to the forum @VapeFTW


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeFTW

Raindance said:


> Welcome to the gang!
> 
> Can not give advice on pod systems and would personally stay away from nic salts but then again each must do as they please.
> 
> Why not try DIY juice making? Its not difficult and saves you a fortune. Go through about 200ml per week myself and would not be able to do that on commercial juice.
> 
> In any case, welcome and feel free to ask and share. Members here are alway helpful and no request is ever ignored.
> 
> Cheers!


Have been looking into DIY for a while actually. Main problem is that it is time consuming. Next month I am on break from college and will try it then. Simple process but time consuming and I am also going to assume it's not easy to get a flavour profile correct, but hopefully with everyone here's help it will go easier. 

Sent from my CAG-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dhesan23

Hi everyone! I'm Dhesan from Durban and I've been vaping since 2016. I regularly visit ecigsa but never set up an account until today .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Dhesan23 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Dhesan from Durban and I've been vaping since 2016. I regularly visit ecigsa but never set up an account until today .


Welcome @Dhesan23 enjoy your stay on the forum.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum 
@VapeFTW
@Dhesan23

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CaliGuy

Dhesan23 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Dhesan from Durban and I've been vaping since 2016. I regularly visit ecigsa but never set up an account until today .



No better time that the present! Welcome to the forum @Dhesan23

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Dhesan23 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Dhesan from Durban and I've been vaping since 2016. I regularly visit ecigsa but never set up an account until today .



Welcome @Dhesan23 - congrats on the vaping
Enjoy your stay and let us know what you are vaping currently

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dhesan23

Silver said:


> Welcome @Dhesan23 - congrats on the vaping
> Enjoy your stay and let us know what you are vaping currently


My bad , I'm currently using a Serpent Elevate RTA on a Vaporesso Luxe mod (both matte black) and a Smok Nord.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## hprovape

Hi everyone, 

My name is Sulaiman and I am from Cape Town. I started vaping in September of 2018 and I got into it to get away from smoking hookah (smoking since I was 15, I am 30 now) 

I currently have a black Wismec Gen 3 Dual with a Drop Dead RDA. Selling it this week though. Gonna buy a Noisy Cricket V2 with a Drop RDA next! 

My favourite juices are Pulse Party Punch, GBOM Pink Pearl Ice and Cloud Check Co. Pina Colada!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

Raindance said:


> Welcome to the gang!
> 
> Can not give advice on pod systems and would personally stay away from nic salts but then again each must do as they please.
> 
> Why not try DIY juice making? Its not difficult and saves you a fortune. Go through about 200ml per week myself and would not be able to do that on commercial juice.
> 
> In any case, welcome and feel free to ask and share. Members here are alway helpful and no request is ever ignored.
> 
> Cheers!


HI Raindance

i would like to chat to you regarding DIY juice making.. please pm me or something
not sure how to do that on this forum

thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz_sh

hprovape said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Sulaiman and I am from Cape Town. I started vaping in September of 2018 and I got into it to get away from smoking hookah (smoking since I was 15, I am 30 now)
> 
> I currently have a black Wismec Gen 3 Dual with a Drop Dead RDA. Selling it this week though. Gonna buy a Noisy Cricket V2 with a Drop RDA next!
> 
> My favourite juices are Pulse Party Punch, GBOM Pink Pearl Ice and Cloud Check Co. Pina Colada!


Pulse party punch is the bomb..
favourite CPT Juice with the peach iced tea

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hprovape

Riaz_sh said:


> Pulse party punch is the bomb..
> favourite CPT Juice with the peach iced tea


The Craftsmen Peach Ice Tea is so nice. Have you had the Mixed Berry Ice Tea? 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz_sh

hprovape said:


> The Craftsmen Peach Ice Tea is so nice. Have you had the Mixed Berry Ice Tea?
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


i haven't, i stumbled into the vape shop and Craftsmen were doing a launch for the juices... tried the Peach Ice tea and fell in love with it

the Pulse juices are also really awesome

would be nice to see a review on both juices

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Miles.Vapetasia

Hello everyone!

My name is Miles. I first tried vaping a looooong while ago, back when the "eGo twists" were the devices to use. I started vaping exclusively back in 2014. After being an avid smoker since I was 17 (turning 31 in Oct). 

Right now, I have an green/purple stab wood Asmodus x Ultroner Luna Squonk Mod with an Asmodus Bunker RDA and a Lost Vape Orion Salt Nic Device. I have Vapetasia's Killer Kustard (Vanilla Custard) in the squonk and Air Factory's Iced Chee (Lychee Menthol) in the Orion.

To be honest, I'm from the other end of the world. I'm in Las Vegas, NV USA and I do work for Vapetasia as an Account Manager. I registered to the forum because I'd like to get to know the vaping community down in South Africa. Just from browsing, I can tell its a very tight knit community. Which is super dope.

Thank you!

Mods,
If this forum is exclusive to SA residents, 
please delete and let me know. 
I shall stay a spectator if that is the case.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Miles.Vapetasia 

Our forum is not exclusive to SA residents, we have plenty international members from all over the world.

Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Miles.Vapetasia said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Miles. I first tried vaping a looooong while ago, back when the "eGo twists" were the devices to use. I started vaping exclusively back in 2014. After being an avid smoker since I was 17 (turning 31 in Oct).
> 
> Right now, I have an green/purple stab wood Asmodus x Ultroner Luna Squonk Mod with an Asmodus Bunker RDA and a Lost Vape Orion Salt Nic Device. I have Vapetasia's Killer Kustard (Vanilla Custard) in the squonk and Air Factory's Iced Chee (Lychee Menthol) in the Orion.
> 
> To be honest, I'm from the other end of the world. I'm in Las Vegas, NV USA and I do work for Vapetasia as an Account Manager. I registered to the forum because I'd like to get to know the vaping community down in South Africa. Just from browsing, I can tell its a very tight knit community. Which is super dope.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Mods,
> If this forum is exclusive to SA residents,
> please delete and let me know.
> I shall stay a spectator if that is the case.


Welcome to our vape family. Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

Welcome on board @Miles.Vapetasia  It's great to have you with us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Miles.Vapetasia said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Miles. I first tried vaping a looooong while ago, back when the "eGo twists" were the devices to use. I started vaping exclusively back in 2014. After being an avid smoker since I was 17 (turning 31 in Oct).
> 
> Right now, I have an green/purple stab wood Asmodus x Ultroner Luna Squonk Mod with an Asmodus Bunker RDA and a Lost Vape Orion Salt Nic Device. I have Vapetasia's Killer Kustard (Vanilla Custard) in the squonk and Air Factory's Iced Chee (Lychee Menthol) in the Orion.
> 
> To be honest, I'm from the other end of the world. I'm in Las Vegas, NV USA and I do work for Vapetasia as an Account Manager. I registered to the forum because I'd like to get to know the vaping community down in South Africa. Just from browsing, I can tell its a very tight knit community. Which is super dope.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Mods,
> If this forum is exclusive to SA residents,
> please delete and let me know.
> I shall stay a spectator if that is the case.


No social or political borders around here my friend. Welcome, put your feet up and make yourself at home!

Share, ask, joke, whatever you wish. Welcome and enjoy!

Regards

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum @Miles.Vapetasia

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome @Dhesan23 @hprovape @Miles.Vapetasia

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @Dhesan23

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Miles.Vapetasia

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @hprovap

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

Hey guys im a graphic designer and a vaper for about 3 years now ,im big on flavour chasing so i will be posting a lot of juice reviews(mainly local) 
i look forward to interacting with you guys and future endevours on this forum

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome @VapeMachine_RSA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

VapeMachine_RSA said:


> Hey guys im a graphic designer and a vaper for about 3 years now ,im big on flavour chasing so i will be posting a lot of juice reviews(mainly local)
> i look forward to interacting with you guys and future endevours on this forum


Most welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your juice reviews. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kirsty101

VapeMachine_RSA said:


> Hey guys im a graphic designer and a vaper for about 3 years now ,im big on flavour chasing so i will be posting a lot of juice reviews(mainly local)
> i look forward to interacting with you guys and future endevours on this forum


Welcome....

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

VapeMachine_RSA said:


> Hey guys im a graphic designer and a vaper for about 3 years now ,im big on flavour chasing so i will be posting a lot of juice reviews(mainly local)
> i look forward to interacting with you guys and future endevours on this forum


Welcome to the forum @VapeMachine_RSA enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome @VapeMachine_RSA

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Welcome @VapeMachine_RSA 
Enjoy the forum and I look forward to the reviews

Are you related in any way to supporting vendor Vape Machine?
They are a vaping distributor

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

lesvaches said:


> Welcome @VapeMachine_RSA





Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your juice reviews. Happy vaping.





Kirsty101 said:


> Welcome....
> 
> 
> MrGSmokeFree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum @VapeMachine_RSA enjoy your stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddk1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164489
> 
> Welcome @VapeMachine_RSA
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thanks for the warm welcome guys!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

Silver said:


> Welcome @VapeMachine_RSA
> Enjoy the forum and I look forward to the reviews
> 
> Are you related in any way to supporting vendor Vape Machine?
> They are a vaping distributor


Thank you 

haha nah ,I'm not associated with them ,I'm just an enthusiast

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Welcome all new guys saw a new member today welcome megabyte

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

VapeMachine_RSA said:


> Thank you
> 
> haha nah ,I'm not associated with them ,I'm just an enthusiast



@VapeMachine_RSA 

I'm a little confused. You're posting as VapeMachine, therefore the logical assumption is that you *are* the distributor called Vape Machine. Yet you say that you're not associated with them. So, either that's not the truth or you're impersonating Vape Machine. 




[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] How can this even be allowed on the forum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Welcome all new guys saw a new member today welcome megabyte



Hi @Yuvir Punwasi You need to tag @Megabyte (just like I've done here) otherwise he won't know that you've mentioned him/her in a post.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Hooked said:


> Hi @Yuvir Punwasi You need to tag @Megabyte (just like I've done here) otherwise he won't know that you've mentioned him/her in a post.


Oops sorry lol my bad thank u @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

Hooked said:


> @VapeMachine_RSA
> 
> I'm a little confused. You're posting as VapeMachine, therefore the logical assumption is that you *are* the distributor called Vape Machine. Yet you say that you're not associated with them. So, either that's not the truth or you're impersonating Vape Machine.
> 
> View attachment 165292
> 
> 
> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] How can this even be allowed on the forum?


I had NEVER heard of them prior to the issue being brought up ,so it really was not intentional

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

VapeMachine_RSA said:


> I had NEVER heard of them prior to the issue being brought up ,so it really was not intentional


I can live with it because I now know, but it could be confusing. You could ask an admin (@Silver) to change your handle should you so wish. E.g. VapeEngine_RSA, or whatever catches your fancy. Am enjoying your reviews.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

Andre said:


> I can live with it because I now know, but it could be confusing. You could ask an admin (@Silver) to change your handle should you so wish. E.g. VapeEngine_RSA, or whatever catches your fancy. Am enjoying your reviews.



Thanks so much dude!
The thing is I also have a logo and the _RSA tag coupled with the fact the VapeMachine vendor thread is inactive.
So I feel like I have visual and copy differences that are evident in terms of logo etc.
I appreciate the feedback

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

VapeFTW said:


> Have been looking into DIY for a while actually. Main problem is that it is time consuming. Next month I am on break from college and will try it then. Simple process but time consuming and I am also going to assume it's not easy to get a flavour profile correct, but hopefully with everyone here's help it will go easier.
> 
> Sent from my CAG-L02 using Tapatalk


I would definitely recommend starting with One-Shots from BLCK or Flavour World before you go full DIY. I've spent a lot of money on flavour concentrates and wasted quite a bit with different recipes before I came across the One-Shots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Hi Guys
This is way over due.
I am Johan, 34, married to a beautiful wife with a little girl and baby boy.
Heading for two months off the stinks and recently shelved my Pico 25 for a new Tesla Punk 85w.

Lover of metal, horror movies, craft beer and smoked meat (none of which my wife likes btw).
Completely jealous of Rob Fisher's Hellfire Titan and Dvarw's.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

CJB85 said:


> Hi Guys
> This is way over due.
> I am Johan, 34, married to a beautiful wife with a little girl and baby boy.
> Heading for two months off the stinks and recently shelved my Pico 25 for a new Tesla Punk 85w.
> 
> Lover of metal, horror movies, craft beer and smoked meat (none of which my wife likes btw).
> Completely jealous of Rob Fisher's Hellfire Titan and Dvarw's.



Overdue welcome @CJB85 
Congrats on the heading for 2 months!!!
Marvellous !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Hi Guys
> This is way over due.
> I am Johan, 34, married to a beautiful wife with a little girl and baby boy.
> Heading for two months off the stinks and recently shelved my Pico 25 for a new Tesla Punk 85w.
> 
> Lover of metal, horror movies, craft beer and smoked meat (none of which my wife likes btw).
> Completely jealous of Rob Fisher's Hellfire Titan and Dvarw's.



A very warm welcome to the forum @CJB85!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> Hi Guys
> This is way over due.
> I am Johan, 34, married to a beautiful wife with a little girl and baby boy.
> Heading for two months off the stinks and recently shelved my Pico 25 for a new Tesla Punk 85w.
> 
> Lover of metal, horror movies, craft beer and smoked meat (none of which my wife likes btw).
> Completely jealous of Rob Fisher's Hellfire Titan and Dvarw's.




Welcome to the forum @CJB85 and well done on making it to the 2-month mark!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## einad5

Hi

Im Danie I have been vaping for about 6 months now. It helped be kick an almost two packet a day habit. I am currently using a LostVape Paranormal with a geekvape Creed. I recently dipped my toes into DIY with some one shots, I think I might be hooked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Willyza

Welcome and enjoy your stay @CJB85

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

einad5 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im Danie I have been vaping for about 6 months now. It helped be kick an almost two packet a day habit. I am currently using a LostVape Paranormal with a geekvape Creed. I recently dipped my toes into DIY with some one shots, I think I might be hooked.


Welcome to the forum @einad5 enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

einad5 said:


> I think I might be hooked.



Hi @einad5, You're hooked. I'm Hooked. Everybody's hooked. 

Welcome to the forum and congrats on being 6 months stinkie-free. Awesome achievement!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

einad5 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im Danie I have been vaping for about 6 months now. It helped be kick an almost two packet a day habit. I am currently using a LostVape Paranormal with a geekvape Creed. I recently dipped my toes into DIY with some one shots, I think I might be hooked.



Welcome to the forum @einad5 
Congrats on the vaping and kicking the two pack a day stinkie habit! That is remarkable
Your lungs must be thanking you

Keep it up and enjoy the journey
Feel free to ask questions as you go along. We are lucky to have some very experienced and helpful vapers on this forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wasted_wages

Hi guys im rory.. Im new to vaping, still learning and hope to get some info and tips on here

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## CTRiaan

Wasted_wages said:


> Hi guys im rory.. Im new to vaping, still learning and hope to get some info and tips on here


Welcome, @Wasted_wages. Hope you enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Wasted_wages said:


> Hi guys im rory.. Im new to vaping, still learning and hope to get some info and tips on here


Welcome to the forum @Wasted_wages enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Welcome @CJB85 and @einad5 @Wasted_wages hope u guys have a fabulous time on this forum like the rest of us everyone is more of family here especially @Rob Fisher and @Silver always very helpful

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

hello @Wasted_wages 

I wasted my wages on vape gear

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Wasted_wages said:


> Hi guys im rory.. Im new to vaping, still learning and hope to get some info and tips on here



@Wasted_wages There's no shortage of friendly and helpful vapers here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @VapeMachine_RSA

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

welcome @CJB85

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @einad5

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Wasted_wages

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Wasted_wages . 

You will get more tips and advice here than you will be able to handle. 

Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @einad5 ,

Congratulations on the six months stinky free. You have completed the hard part. The rest is easy.

DIY is fun and saves you a ton of cash.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @CJB85 .

I loved my original Picos. They got a lot of people off the stinkies. 

Enjoy your time here and take advantage of the advice of the "experts". It could save you from bad choices and save you money.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @CJB85 and @einad5 @Wasted_wages

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Wasted_wages , lol that name

Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie

einad5 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im Danie I have been vaping for about 6 months now. It helped be kick an almost two packet a day habit. I am currently using a LostVape Paranormal with a geekvape Creed. I recently dipped my toes into DIY with some one shots, I think I might be hooked.


Welcome and you won't regret to do diy
It's worth it

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie

Wasted_wages said:


> Hi guys im rory.. Im new to vaping, still learning and hope to get some info and tips on here


Welcome 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JasonAl

Hi guys, i am a Draughtsman and i love working with my hands. I have recently began smoking a pod and i really enjoy it. I hope to hear from you guys.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

JasonAl said:


> Hi guys, i am a Draughtsman and i love working with my hands. I have recently began smoking a pod and i really enjoy it. I hope to hear from you guys.



@JasonAl 

Welcome on board! So glad to hear that you're vaping a pod, instead of smoking a cigarette. Have you recently given up smoking or are you still in the process?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @JasonAl. Enjoy your stay here with us!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

JasonAl said:


> Hi guys, i am a Draughtsman and i love working with my hands. I have recently began smoking a pod and i really enjoy it. I hope to hear from you guys.


Welcome to the forum @JasonAl enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @JasonAl

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @JasonAl

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

A little late off the mark for some of you... But I have been rather busy. However, I take great pleasure in extending to each and every of you a very warm welcome to the forum!!

@CashKat88 @FeeDeere @maaz_khan @DEONROBBIE @Bron155 @juanre @VanillaVape @AdelevdWalt @Gelie @Morix @Kirsty101 @Mike byleveldt @Riaz_sh @juliannaidoo.jn @VapeFTW @Dhesan23 @hprovape @Miles.Vapetasia @VapeMachine_RSA @CJB85 @einad5 @Wasted_wages @JasonAl

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JasonAl

Hooked said:


> @JasonAl
> 
> Welcome on board! So glad to hear that you're vaping a pod, instead of smoking a cigarette. Have you recently given up smoking or are you still in the process?
> 
> View attachment 166479


I haven't touched one in a whole while, besides a cigarette doesn't taste like litchi

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

JasonAl said:


> I haven't touched one in a whole while, besides a cigarette doesn't taste like litchi



@JasonAl That's very funny 

Glad you've quit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @JasonAl 
Congrats on not touching the stinkies for a while!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willi

Aaaahhh sup guys, from my side I
Was never on the ‘stinkies’ I used to smoke hookah, stopped moved vaping.. largely due to fitness level, however stayed with vaping cause the never ending variety

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Willi said:


> Aaaahhh sup guys, from my side I
> Was never on the ‘stinkies’ I used to smoke hookah, stopped moved vaping.. largely due to fitness level, however stayed with vaping cause the never ending variety



Aah, you found the intro thread 
Welcome @Willi 
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willi

Silver said:


> Aah, you found the intro thread
> Welcome @Willi
> Enjoy your stay here


Took some looking and realizing I’m blind

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JasonAl

Whats up guys... Please check out my monster build im trying to sell  Thank you...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Urban

Hellooooooooooooooooooooo!

New here, came seeking solace and advice as I lost my vape yesterday and it's been 24 hours...needless to say, nerves are rattled

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Urban said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> New here, came seeking solace and advice as I lost my vape yesterday and it's been 24 hours...needless to say, nerves are rattled


Welcome to the forum @Urban . Sorry to hear about your Vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Urban

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome to the forum @Urban . Sorry to hear about your Vape.


Thanks bud, me too.

Think I'll check out the classifieds and see what's what. Was invited here by a friend of mine, not sure what her username is here though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Urban said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> New here, came seeking solace and advice as I lost my vape yesterday and it's been 24 hours...needless to say, nerves are rattled



Welcome to the forum @Urban

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Urban said:


> Thanks bud, me too.
> 
> Think I'll check out the classifieds and see what's what. Was invited here by a friend of mine, not sure what her username is here though.


What Vape did you lose and how if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Urban

MrGSmokeFree said:


> What Vape did you lose and how if I may ask?


I had a Vaporesso Swag. It was my first vape, had it for about 5 months. I've been looking to upgrade anyway, just doing my research and such.

Anyway, a friend helped me with some prices so I ended up getting a new Drag 2, Zeus Ex and batteries for R1710. Seems like a good deal and I am VERY happy with the flavour and production. Need to get a charger though, don't want to keep charging through the mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Urban 
You've come to the right place to find lots of experienced and helpful vapers - who can help you along on your vaping journey
Congrats on the new gear - wishing you well
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David.Fisher

Hi everyone, 

I'm proud to say that I have been mostly the stinkies now for about 4 month. I say mostly, as I have had about a box of 20 throughout this period, but only in the event that I'm at work and in a situation where vaping is not "kosher". I have however found it much easier since I acquired my SMOk Nord.

In my few months of reform, I have introduced quite a few of my friends and colleagues to vaping over smoking and have converted 6 of them so far, which I must say, they are doing quite well in terms of not smoking.

At the moment, I have twisted my dad's arm and lent him my Nord to try get him to smoking.( He had been smoking since the age of 18 btw), but he is finding it extremely difficult, he is struggling with a sore throat and uncontrollable coughing when he vapes, even after trying nic salts, MTL and regular 70/30 liquid. ATM, I have him on a 2mg with a 0.6 coil and it seems to be helping, as he has cut down from 2 boxes of smokes about 6 cegaretts a day.needless to say, I am missing my Nord, but it is so worth it if I can get him to convert too.

So, more about me... 

I currently am using a Ijoy Shogun and a Zeus X, vaping 3mg desert and fruit (my favourite) flavours.

I'm quite excited to be part of this forum and look forward to meeting some fellow Vapers and hoping I can help to make a difference in the vaping community.

#stop smoking, start Vaping

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Warm welcome to the forum @David.Fisher and thanks for the great intro

Congrats on the 4 months of nearly stinkie free. You doing a great thing and I am sure your lungs are thanking you each day!

I hear you on the challenges of getting your dad onto vaping. Great thing you doing. Don't give up. My mom was the same with the coughing. We just tried plenty different juices till she found something that she liked and didnt make her cough. A bit lower nic and MTL (mouth to lung) helped. I think some people who have smoked for a long time struggle to get used to the vaping sensation and it can irritate the throat. But I think after a while that fades away. Unless he is allergic to PG but that is not very common.

All the best and enjoy your stay. Feel free to ask questions as you go along.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David.Fisher

Silver said:


> Warm welcome to the forum @David.Fisher and thanks for the great intro
> 
> Congrats on the 4 months of nearly stinkie free. You doing a great thing and I am sure your lungs are thanking you each day!
> 
> I hear you on the challenges of getting your dad onto vaping. Great thing you doing. Don't give up. My mom was the same with the coughing. We just tried plenty different juices till she found something that she liked and didnt make her cough. A bit lower nic and MTL (mouth to lung) helped. I think some people who have smoked for a long time struggle to get used to the vaping sensation and it can irritate the throat. But I think after a while that fades away. Unless he is allergic to PG but that is not very common.
> 
> All the best and enjoy your stay. Feel free to ask questions as you go along.



Thank you for the warm welcome.

Yes, we are trying but I'm struggling to find a 6ml MTL that is a softer flavour, the TKO I got is a bit strong, but I'll try find some at the end of the month, as I spent allot this month already .

I'm also going to be looking into getting him a small, second hand re-buildabe setup as soon as I have the cash. Not sure if you can suggest any.

As for now, he is using a 2ml DL, hope he comes right. Thanks for the suggestion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @Willi. Enjoy your stay here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Urban . Enjoy ur stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

A warm welcome to the forum @David.Fisher. Enjoy ur stay with us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

David.Fisher said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm proud to say that I have been mostly the stinkies now for about 4 month. I say mostly, as I have had about a box of 20 throughout this period, but only in the event that I'm at work and in a situation where vaping is not "kosher". I have however found it much easier since I acquired my SMOk Nord.
> 
> In my few months of reform, I have introduced quite a few of my friends and colleagues to vaping over smoking and have converted 6 of them so far, which I must say, they are doing quite well in terms of not smoking.
> 
> At the moment, I have twisted my dad's arm and lent him my Nord to try get him to smoking.( He had been smoking since the age of 18 btw), but he is finding it extremely difficult, he is struggling with a sore throat and uncontrollable coughing when he vapes, even after trying nic salts, MTL and regular 70/30 liquid. ATM, I have him on a 2mg with a 0.6 coil and it seems to be helping, as he has cut down from 2 boxes of smokes about 6 cegaretts a day.needless to say, I am missing my Nord, but it is so worth it if I can get him to convert too.
> 
> So, more about me...
> 
> I currently am using a Ijoy Shogun and a Zeus X, vaping 3mg desert and fruit (my favourite) flavours.
> 
> I'm quite excited to be part of this forum and look forward to meeting some fellow Vapers and hoping I can help to make a difference in the vaping community.
> 
> #stop smoking, start Vaping


Welcome to the forum @David.Fisher enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

David.Fisher said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome.
> 
> Yes, we are trying but I'm struggling to find a 6ml MTL that is a softer flavour, the TKO I got is a bit strong, but I'll try find some at the end of the month, as I spent allot this month already .
> 
> I'm also going to be looking into getting him a small, second hand re-buildabe setup as soon as I have the cash. Not sure if you can suggest any.
> 
> As for now, he is using a 2ml DL, hope he comes right. Thanks for the suggestion.



Hi @David.Fisher 
You need to let him try a MTL setup. Some of the pod devices may be suitable. Or on the rebuildable side something like a Siren V2 with a tight MTL draw. 

Might be that a direct lung device is not suiting him because he is so used to the smoking. Also a good idea to go visit a good vape shop and let him try out some of the MTL devices. 

Hope it works out and let us know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David.Fisher

Silver said:


> Hi @David.Fisher
> You need to let him try a MTL setup. Some of the pod devices may be suitable. Or on the rebuildable side something like a Siren V2 with a tight MTL draw.
> 
> Might be that a direct lung device is not suiting him because he is so used to the smoking. Also a good idea to go visit a good vape shop and let him try out some of the MTL devices.
> 
> Hope it works out and let us know.


Thank you, I will do some more research.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

David.Fisher said:


> Thank you, I will do some more research.



There’s one or two great threads on the forum discussing MTL RTAs. Siren 2, Savour, Beserker. These are some of the attire discussed in there. I need to find it but am on my cell at the moment so can’t do right now. Maybe someone else can point you in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David.Fisher

Silver said:


> There’s one or two great threads on the forum discussing MTL RTAs. Siren 2, Savour, Beserker. These are some of the attire discussed in there. I need to find it but am on my cell at the moment so can’t do right now. Maybe someone else can point you in the right direction.


That would be great,thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

David.Fisher said:


> That would be great,thanks.



Hi @David.Fisher
Check out the following threads. They might give you some further ideas and help your research.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/siren-2-reviews.t43957/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/best-build-for-mtl-vaping.t53811/#post-720323

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/2018-mtl-options-guide.t54909/#post-731903

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/best-mtl-vape-these-days.t51163/#post-689414

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/22mm-mtl-rta-suggestions.t53227/#post-713509

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mtl-rtas-with-juice-flow-control.t58671/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

David.Fisher said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm proud to say that I have been mostly the stinkies now for about 4 month. I say mostly, as I have had about a box of 20 throughout this period, but only in the event that I'm at work and in a situation where vaping is not "kosher". I have however found it much easier since I acquired my SMOk Nord.
> 
> In my few months of reform, I have introduced quite a few of my friends and colleagues to vaping over smoking and have converted 6 of them so far, which I must say, they are doing quite well in terms of not smoking.
> 
> At the moment, I have twisted my dad's arm and lent him my Nord to try get him to smoking.( He had been smoking since the age of 18 btw), but he is finding it extremely difficult, he is struggling with a sore throat and uncontrollable coughing when he vapes, even after trying nic salts, MTL and regular 70/30 liquid. ATM, I have him on a 2mg with a 0.6 coil and it seems to be helping, as he has cut down from 2 boxes of smokes about 6 cegaretts a day.needless to say, I am missing my Nord, but it is so worth it if I can get him to convert too.
> 
> So, more about me...
> 
> I currently am using a Ijoy Shogun and a Zeus X, vaping 3mg desert and fruit (my favourite) flavours.
> 
> I'm quite excited to be part of this forum and look forward to meeting some fellow Vapers and hoping I can help to make a difference in the vaping community.
> 
> #stop smoking, start Vaping



Welcome to the forum @David.Fisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Welcome aboard @David.Fisher. You're doing a super job there, what with your giving up smoking and converting some of your friends, not to mention trying to convert your Dad. You're a great ambassador for vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## David.Fisher

Thank you for the kind words. I have found a new passion in life. I'm really hoping I can make a difference in many more lives.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Wynboer

Hi, I am Wynand. Been vaping for just over a year now. Started of with a smok vprif and baby beast. Then I started with my first RTA (Geekvape Creed) with a Lyra Mod from Modifeid. Now I have both the Creed and Zeus X and love them. I am running on a Geekvape Aegis Legend. I am a big Geekvape fan. I just waiting to get my hands on the new Aegis Solo. I also make my own juice and currently making 4 different flavors of tobacco.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wynboer said:


> Hi, I am Wynand. Been vaping for just over a year now. Started of with a smok vprif and baby beast. Then I started with my first RTA (Geekvape Creed) with a Lyra Mod from Modifeid. Now I have both the Creed and Zeus X and love them. I am running on a Geekvape Aegis Legend. I am a big Geekvape fan. I just waiting to get my hands on the new Aegis Solo. I also make my own juice and currently making 4 different flavors of tobacco.



Welcome Wynand @Wynboer 
Congrats on the vaping !
Hope you enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Wynboer said:


> Hi, I am Wynand. Been vaping for just over a year now. Started of with a smok vprif and baby beast. Then I started with my first RTA (Geekvape Creed) with a Lyra Mod from Modifeid. Now I have both the Creed and Zeus X and love them. I am running on a Geekvape Aegis Legend. I am a big Geekvape fan. I just waiting to get my hands on the new Aegis Solo. I also make my own juice and currently making 4 different flavors of tobacco.



Welcome to the forum @Wynboer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David.Fisher

Wynboer said:


> Hi, I am Wynand. Been vaping for just over a year now. Started of with a smok vprif and baby beast. Then I started with my first RTA (Geekvape Creed) with a Lyra Mod from Modifeid. Now I have both the Creed and Zeus X and love them. I am running on a Geekvape Aegis Legend. I am a big Geekvape fan. I just waiting to get my hands on the new Aegis Solo. I also make my own juice and currently making 4 different flavors of tobacco.


Welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Wynboer said:


> Hi, I am Wynand. Been vaping for just over a year now. Started of with a smok vprif and baby beast. Then I started with my first RTA (Geekvape Creed) with a Lyra Mod from Modifeid. Now I have both the Creed and Zeus X and love them. I am running on a Geekvape Aegis Legend. I am a big Geekvape fan. I just waiting to get my hands on the new Aegis Solo. I also make my own juice and currently making 4 different flavors of tobacco.


Welcome to the forum @Wynboer enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Wynboer. Enjoy ur stay!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Wynboer @David.Fisher

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

David.Fisher said:


> That would be great,thanks.



Found another thread for you @David.Fisher that might help in your hunt for MTL RTAs

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mtl-rtas-with-juice-flow-control.t58671/

Have added it also to the above list of threads in that post of mine to benefit others that read it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David.Fisher

Silver said:


> Found another thread for you @David.Fisher that might help in your hunt for MTL RTAs
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mtl-rtas-with-juice-flow-control.t58671/
> 
> Have added it also to the above list of threads in that post of mine to benefit others that read it.


Awesome, thank you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andycap

Hi, I am new....from Cape Town.

I started with the Smok Nord about 3 weeks ago.
Enjoy mixing up different flavours.

I am not a smoker.....i went this way to get my flat mates off cigarettes....this seems to be working very well.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Andycap 
Congrats on trying to get your flatmates off the stinkies!
My advice to you if you are not a smoker is not to have nicotine in your ejuice. No point getting used to it in my opinion. Unless you would have otherwise started smoking.
Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Wynboer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Andycap said:


> Hi, I am new....from Cape Town.
> 
> I started with the Smok Nord about 3 weeks ago.
> Enjoy mixing up different flavours.
> 
> I am not a smoker.....i went this way to get my flat mates off cigarettes....this seems to be working very well.



@Andycap 




And happy to have another Capetonian on board 

It's amazing that you started vaping in order to get your flatmates off stinkies! WOW! And WOW! again that it's working!

We Capetonians have a Vape Meet every month - there's usually about 10 or so people. It's very casual - just a get-together of vapers to have a chat and a bite to eat if they like. The next one, kindly organised by @KZOR as usual, is at Paarl de Ville on 1 June at about 1pm. We hope that you and your flatmates join us!!

Here's the thread and it would be a good idea to "follow" it for updates.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-month-end-meets.t48845/page-42

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Andycap said:


> Hi, I am new....from Cape Town.
> 
> I started with the Smok Nord about 3 weeks ago.
> Enjoy mixing up different flavours.
> 
> I am not a smoker.....i went this way to get my flat mates off cigarettes....this seems to be working very well.



Welcome to the forum @Andycap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Andycap. 

Enjoy ur stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Andycap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lefty

Howdy, Been visiting Ecigssa for a while now, thought i would join the conversation. 

I'm 33 and from Durban (Toti). been vaping for about a year. my tank and mod history is as follows: 

*Mods*
Smok Pen 22 - decent for getting off the cigs. enjoyed it, didn't enjoy the coil lifespan or the leaking
Drag 157 - decent mod. mine kept of asking if i have a new coil. got irritated. chipped paint irritated me. 
Vaporesso Luxe - current mod, loving it. love the weight. simple to use.

My Fiance uses the Drizzle Fit. Awesome little MTL mod and tank. She loves it. 

*Tanks...*
Crown 3 - decent loved the flavour. didn't like the look
Ijoy RDTA - deck to close to the mouth. wasn't a fan of the spit back and filling port 
Vapresso SKRR - current sub ohm tank. decent. dont like the bullet coils. does the job. can get up to 2500 puffs on a coil.. 
Dead Rabbit RTA - decent RTA... waiting for Kylin M to hit the shelves. (copycat upgrade i know, but i like it)

Been trying my hand at some DYI juices... still a newbie, but coming right slowly. got a decent berry slush puppy that im hooked on. 

As a hole, loving vaping and my new hobby. 

Thanks and Keep on Vaping. 

Clinton

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Lefty said:


> Howdy, Been visiting Ecigssa for a while now, thought i would join the conversation.
> 
> I'm 33 and from Durban (Toti). been vaping for about a year. my tank and mod history is as follows:
> 
> *Mods*
> Smok Pen 22 - decent for getting off the cigs. enjoyed it, didn't enjoy the coil lifespan or the leaking
> Drag 157 - decent mod. mine kept of asking if i have a new coil. got irritated. chipped paint irritated me.
> Vaporesso Luxe - current mod, loving it. love the weight. simple to use.
> 
> My Fiance uses the Drizzle Fit. Awesome little MTL mod and tank. She loves it.
> 
> *Tanks...*
> Crown 3 - decent loved the flavour. didn't like the look
> Ijoy RDTA - deck to close to the mouth. wasn't a fan of the spit back and filling port
> Vapresso SKRR - current sub ohm tank. decent. dont like the bullet coils. does the job. can get up to 2500 puffs on a coil..
> Dead Rabbit RTA - decent RTA... waiting for Kylin M to hit the shelves. (copycat upgrade i know, but i like it)
> 
> Been trying my hand at some DYI juices... still a newbie, but coming right slowly. got a decent berry slush puppy that im hooked on.
> 
> As a hole, loving vaping and my new hobby.
> 
> Thanks and Keep on Vaping.
> 
> Clinton



Welcome to the Forum Clinton!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lefty said:


> Howdy, Been visiting Ecigssa for a while now, thought i would join the conversation.
> 
> I'm 33 and from Durban (Toti). been vaping for about a year. my tank and mod history is as follows:
> 
> *Mods*
> Smok Pen 22 - decent for getting off the cigs. enjoyed it, didn't enjoy the coil lifespan or the leaking
> Drag 157 - decent mod. mine kept of asking if i have a new coil. got irritated. chipped paint irritated me.
> Vaporesso Luxe - current mod, loving it. love the weight. simple to use.
> 
> My Fiance uses the Drizzle Fit. Awesome little MTL mod and tank. She loves it.
> 
> *Tanks...*
> Crown 3 - decent loved the flavour. didn't like the look
> Ijoy RDTA - deck to close to the mouth. wasn't a fan of the spit back and filling port
> Vapresso SKRR - current sub ohm tank. decent. dont like the bullet coils. does the job. can get up to 2500 puffs on a coil..
> Dead Rabbit RTA - decent RTA... waiting for Kylin M to hit the shelves. (copycat upgrade i know, but i like it)
> 
> Been trying my hand at some DYI juices... still a newbie, but coming right slowly. got a decent berry slush puppy that im hooked on.
> 
> As a hole, loving vaping and my new hobby.
> 
> Thanks and Keep on Vaping.
> 
> Clinton



Welcome to the forum @Lefty 
Thanks for the intro. 
Congrats on the vaping! Great hobby indeed!
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along. We have lots of experienced helpful vapers here.

PS - toti rocks !
PPS - not sure if you have visited E-Cig Inn but if you have, say hi to Brian for us! E-Cig Inn also rocks and they are a supporting vendor here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Lefty said:


> Howdy, Been visiting Ecigssa for a while now, thought i would join the conversation.
> 
> I'm 33 and from Durban (Toti). been vaping for about a year. my tank and mod history is as follows:
> 
> *Mods*
> Smok Pen 22 - decent for getting off the cigs. enjoyed it, didn't enjoy the coil lifespan or the leaking
> Drag 157 - decent mod. mine kept of asking if i have a new coil. got irritated. chipped paint irritated me.
> Vaporesso Luxe - current mod, loving it. love the weight. simple to use.
> 
> My Fiance uses the Drizzle Fit. Awesome little MTL mod and tank. She loves it.
> 
> *Tanks...*
> Crown 3 - decent loved the flavour. didn't like the look
> Ijoy RDTA - deck to close to the mouth. wasn't a fan of the spit back and filling port
> Vapresso SKRR - current sub ohm tank. decent. dont like the bullet coils. does the job. can get up to 2500 puffs on a coil..
> Dead Rabbit RTA - decent RTA... waiting for Kylin M to hit the shelves. (copycat upgrade i know, but i like it)
> 
> Been trying my hand at some DYI juices... still a newbie, but coming right slowly. got a decent berry slush puppy that im hooked on.
> 
> As a hole, loving vaping and my new hobby.
> 
> Thanks and Keep on Vaping.
> 
> Clinton



Welcome to the forum @Lefty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Lefty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beetlejooze

Good Day Everyone, 

Im Awie Aka Beetlejooze. 

i have have smoked for 11 years about a pack a day, Depending on the occasion sometimes two packs (Braai time).
in 2017 i got my first vape setup and was immediately hooked. I put down the stinky sticks and never looked back. I have been 21 months smoke free and will never turn back again, I am originally from Richards bay Kzn, but have been working in East Africa for the last 6 years now, Mainly Kenya and Tanzania. 

Cheers,

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Beetlejooze said:


> Good Day Everyone,
> 
> Im Awie Aka Beetlejooze.
> 
> i have have smoked for 11 years about a pack a day, Depending on the occasion sometimes two packs (Braai time).
> in 2017 i got my first vape setup and was immediately hooked. I put down the stinky sticks and never looked back. I have been 21 months smoke free and will never turn back again, I am originally from Richards bay Kzn, but have been working in East Africa for the last 6 years now, Mainly Kenya and Tanzania.
> 
> Cheers,



Welcome @Beetlejooze 
Thanks for the intro and congrats on the 21 months smoke free! That is a great achievement.
What's the vaping scene like in Kenya and Tanzania?
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Beetlejooze said:


> Good Day Everyone,
> 
> Im Awie Aka Beetlejooze.
> 
> i have have smoked for 11 years about a pack a day, Depending on the occasion sometimes two packs (Braai time).
> in 2017 i got my first vape setup and was immediately hooked. I put down the stinky sticks and never looked back. I have been 21 months smoke free and will never turn back again, I am originally from Richards bay Kzn, but have been working in East Africa for the last 6 years now, Mainly Kenya and Tanzania.
> 
> Cheers,



Welcome to the forum @Beetlejooze

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@Beetlejooze @Beetlejooze @Beetlejooze

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Beetlejooze

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Beetlejooze @Beetlejooze @Beetlejooze
> View attachment 167185

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beetlejooze

Silver said:


> Welcome @Beetlejooze
> Thanks for the intro and congrats on the 21 months smoke free! That is a great achievement.
> What's the vaping scene like in Kenya and Tanzania?
> Enjoy your stay here



Hi, 
Its not that great, the ban here on Vape is out in full, Here in Tanzania its classified as Shisha. So yea there is no shops at all just some Instagram and faebook sellers, 3 to 4 times the pricing in Sa. As an Example the Twips 50ML is selling here between R500-R700 each Vaping here is very discreet keeping it under the Radar. But the upside is that customs at the airport does not have any issues with me bringing in my vape gear and stocks of juices for personal use.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Beetlejooze

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Beetlejooze said:


> Hi,
> Its not that great, the ban here on Vape is out in full, Here in Tanzania its classified as Shisha. So yea there is no shops at all just some Instagram and faebook sellers, 3 to 4 times the pricing in Sa. As an Example the Twips 50ML is selling here between R500-R700 each Vaping here is very discreet keeping it under the Radar. But the upside is that customs at the airport does not have any issues with me bringing in my vape gear and stocks of juices for personal use.



Thats a pity @Beetlejooze 
Thanks for the feedback
Vape on and stay strong

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rickesh Behari

Hey Guys

im Rico

i have only just started vaping so i am definitely a newbie but im loving it and wont be stopping anytime soon.

i quit smoking in June 2018 Last year and found myself missing the relaxation i got from a nicotine hit. i only started vaping in December 2018 and never looked back

for the moment im using a Smok Vape pen Plus,and am loving the VK Prime Armageddon flavor.

happy to be a part of this community

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rickesh Behari said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> im Rico
> 
> i have only just started vaping so i am definitely a newbie but im loving it and wont be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> i quit smoking in June 2018 Last year and found myself missing the relaxation i got from a nicotine hit. i only started vaping in December 2018 and never looked back
> 
> for the moment im using a Smok Vape pen Plus,and am loving the VK Prime Armageddon flavor.
> 
> happy to be a part of this community



Congrats on kicking the stinkies and welcome to the Forum!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Rickesh Behari said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> im Rico
> 
> i have only just started vaping so i am definitely a newbie but im loving it and wont be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> i quit smoking in June 2018 Last year and found myself missing the relaxation i got from a nicotine hit. i only started vaping in December 2018 and never looked back
> 
> for the moment im using a Smok Vape pen Plus,and am loving the VK Prime Armageddon flavor.
> 
> happy to be a part of this community



Welcome to the forum @Rickesh Behari

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Beetlejooze said:


> Good Day Everyone,
> 
> Im Awie Aka Beetlejooze.
> 
> i have have smoked for 11 years about a pack a day, Depending on the occasion sometimes two packs (Braai time).
> in 2017 i got my first vape setup and was immediately hooked. I put down the stinky sticks and never looked back. I have been 21 months smoke free and will never turn back again, I am originally from Richards bay Kzn, but have been working in East Africa for the last 6 years now, Mainly Kenya and Tanzania.
> 
> Cheers,



Hi there and welcome @Beetlejooze. I was like you - one puff and I was hooked - and I will be Hooked forever more

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Rickesh Behari said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> im Rico
> 
> i have only just started vaping so i am definitely a newbie but im loving it and wont be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> i quit smoking in June 2018 Last year and found myself missing the relaxation i got from a nicotine hit. i only started vaping in December 2018 and never looked back
> 
> for the moment im using a Smok Vape pen Plus,and am loving the VK Prime Armageddon flavor.
> 
> happy to be a part of this community



@Rickesh Behari I take my tank off to you for vaping instead of going back to the stinkies when you wanted nic. Way to go!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rickesh Behari said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> im Rico
> 
> i have only just started vaping so i am definitely a newbie but im loving it and wont be stopping anytime soon.
> 
> i quit smoking in June 2018 Last year and found myself missing the relaxation i got from a nicotine hit. i only started vaping in December 2018 and never looked back
> 
> for the moment im using a Smok Vape pen Plus,and am loving the VK Prime Armageddon flavor.
> 
> happy to be a part of this community



Hi @Rickesh Behari 
Welcome to the forum
Congrats on the vaping and quitting the stinkies
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Lefty
Welcome to the forum @Beetlejooze 
Welcome to the forum @Rickesh Behari

Enjoy ur stay!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tinykey

Hi there guys... Name is johan all the way from limpopo.. Started vaping with the wife she stop smoking... We love it now.. Thanks for this wonderful forum will ask qeustions when need be

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Tinykey said:


> Hi there guys... Name is johan all the way from limpopo.. Started vaping with the wife she stop smoking... We love it now.. Thanks for this wonderful forum will ask qeustions when need be



Welcome @Tinykey and thanks for the intro
Love your avatar picture. 

Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @Tinykey. 

Enjoy ur stay with us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerharddP

Tinykey said:


> Hi there guys... Name is johan all the way from limpopo.. Started vaping with the wife she stop smoking... We love it now.. Thanks for this wonderful forum will ask qeustions when need be


Welkom @Tinykey.
Hier is die enigste dom vraag die een wat jy nie gevra het nie.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Tinykey said:


> Hi there guys... Name is johan all the way from limpopo.. Started vaping with the wife she stop smoking... We love it now.. Thanks for this wonderful forum will ask qeustions when need be


Welcome to ecigssa @Tinykey .

Great job on the avatar and definitely looking forward to interacting with you in the future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Tinykey said:


> Hi there guys... Name is johan all the way from limpopo.. Started vaping with the wife she stop smoking... We love it now.. Thanks for this wonderful forum will ask qeustions when need be



Welcome to the forum @Tinykey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Rickesh Behari @Tinykey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Tinykey said:


> Hi there guys... Name is johan all the way from limpopo.. Started vaping with the wife she stop smoking... We love it now.. Thanks for this wonderful forum will ask qeustions when need be



@Tinykey 



Are you in or near Tzaneen? One of our experts on the forum is @BumbleBee, owner of The Vape Guy in Tzaneen.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tinykey

Hooked said:


> @Tinykey
> 
> View attachment 167781
> 
> Are you in or near Tzaneen? One of our experts on the forum is @BumbleBee, owner of The Vape Guy in Tzaneen.


I am so 120km away from tzaneen..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Tinykey said:


> I am so 120km away from tzaneen..



Ohhhh that's quite far away, but you could order online from him. I do and I live in Cape Town!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddick

Hi all

My name is allen i stay in boksburg im new to the vaping thing and just want to say thanks for the accept and thanks to wackytebacky and anton herbst for helping me to get of the stinkys.

I have a smok nord pod system and a vandy vape pulse sofar in my collection and cant wait to grow the collection.

Have a nice day everyone

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## wackytebacky

Riddick said:


> Hi all
> 
> My name is allen i stay in boksburg im new to the vaping thing and just want to say thanks for the accept and thanks to wackytebacky and anton herbst for helping me to get of the stinkys.
> 
> I have a smok nord pod system and a vandy vape pulse sofar in my collection and cant wait to grow the collection.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone




Welkom op die groep tjops hoop jy geniet dit hier en hier is baie mense wat jou kan help.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Riddick said:


> Hi all
> 
> My name is allen i stay in boksburg im new to the vaping thing and just want to say thanks for the accept and thanks to wackytebacky and anton herbst for helping me to get of the stinkys.
> 
> I have a smok nord pod system and a vandy vape pulse sofar in my collection and cant wait to grow the collection.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone



Welcome to the forum @Riddick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Riddick said:


> Hi all
> 
> My name is allen i stay in boksburg im new to the vaping thing and just want to say thanks for the accept and thanks to wackytebacky and anton herbst for helping me to get of the stinkys.
> 
> I have a smok nord pod system and a vandy vape pulse sofar in my collection and cant wait to grow the collection.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone


Welcome to the forum @Riddick enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Welcome @Riddick 

Enjoy your stay with us

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Riddick

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tinykey

Welcome @Riddick ..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum *@Riddick*
*

*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

@Riddick

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Riddick .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Riddick said:


> Hi all
> 
> My name is allen i stay in boksburg im new to the vaping thing and just want to say thanks for the accept and thanks to wackytebacky and anton herbst for helping me to get of the stinkys.
> 
> I have a smok nord pod system and a vandy vape pulse sofar in my collection and cant wait to grow the collection.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone



Welcome to the forum @Riddick 
Congrats on the vaping and getting off the stinkies
You have some seriously experienced vaping buddies! @wackytebacky and @antonherbst 
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Riddick said:


> Hi all
> 
> My name is allen i stay in boksburg im new to the vaping thing and just want to say thanks for the accept and thanks to wackytebacky and anton herbst for helping me to get of the stinkys.
> 
> I have a smok nord pod system and a vandy vape pulse sofar in my collection and cant wait to grow the collection.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone



Welkom hier by die malhuis. @Silver not sure if knowing me is a benefit? I could just lead him down the rabbit hole.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Welkom hier by die malhuis. @Silver not sure if knowing me is a benefit? I could just lead him down the rabbit hole.



Ah ok I see what you mean
At least it’s a nice rabbit hole!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Acidkill

Hey Everyone, My name is Jon...cool forum...hope to get some good vaping tips

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tinykey

Welcome @Acidkill

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Acidkill .

Tons of vaping tips here. If you need help just ask.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Acidkill said:


> Hey Everyone, My name is Jon...cool forum...hope to get some good vaping tips


Welcome to the forum @Acidkill. Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Acidkill said:


> Hey Everyone, My name is Jon...cool forum...hope to get some good vaping tips



Welcome to the forum @Acidkill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Welcome @Acidkill 

Enjoy your stay with us. Some very experienced vapers here. I'm sure all you questions will be answered

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Acidkill said:


> Hey Everyone, My name is Jon...cool forum...hope to get some good vaping tips


you'll get tips and lots of experience!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Acidkill. Enjoy ur stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Acidkill 
Feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Acidkill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

As per forum etiquette I am introducing myself. I am a nicotine addict that cannot give up although I did manage to dump the 30 a day cancer sticks in 2012. How far we have come from dropping 5 drops of juice into a cotton filled tip and a battery that lasted half an hour. I am an old fart that agrees that vaping is the next big thing, I mean when we get to the stars where would put our smelly filter butts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> As per forum etiquette I am introducing myself. I am a nicotine addict that cannot give up although I did manage to dump the 30 a day cancer sticks in 2012. How far we have come from dropping 5 drops of juice into a cotton filled tip and a battery that lasted half an hour. I am an old fart that agrees that vaping is the next big thing, I mean when we get to the stars where would put our smelly filter butts.




@Stranger! You won't be a stranger for long on this friendly forum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Stranger said:


> As per forum etiquette I am introducing myself. I am a nicotine addict that cannot give up although I did manage to dump the 30 a day cancer sticks in 2012. How far we have come from dropping 5 drops of juice into a cotton filled tip and a battery that lasted half an hour. I am an old fart that agrees that vaping is the next big thing, I mean when we get to the stars where would put our smelly filter butts.


Welcome to the forum @Stranger  Brilliant inroduction!Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Stranger said:


> As per forum etiquette I am introducing myself. I am a nicotine addict that cannot give up although I did manage to dump the 30 a day cancer sticks in 2012. How far we have come from dropping 5 drops of juice into a cotton filled tip and a battery that lasted half an hour. I am an old fart that agrees that vaping is the next big thing, I mean when we get to the stars where would put our smelly filter butts.



Welcome to the forum @Stranger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

Thanks all, appreciate the responses. Had a look around the forum, can't believe my first e cig looked like an analogue with a glowing red end, a battery that lasted 5 mins and you pulled the end off and dropped juice on a cotton filled tip.

You lot should get on your knees and praise us old farts that demanded better 

I was such the bee's knees when I got my first Twisp box with rechargeable. batteries and managed to mod it to take an RE4. You can imagine how excited I got when the first mech mods came out. That Arachnid with an 18650 was a monster.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Stranger .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Stranger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Stranger 
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Hi guys , my name is Christoff.
I have been vaping since 2014 and dont plan on ever stopping. This forum is really nice, you’ll be seeing me arround especially in the classifieds section 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

TheSubieVaper said:


> Hi guys , my name is Christoff.
> I have been vaping since 2014 and dont plan on ever stopping. This forum is really nice, you’ll be seeing me arround especially in the classifieds section
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hi welcome, but are you saying you started vaping at 14 years old ?

unless you've entered your age incorrectly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper

vicTor said:


> hi welcome, but are you saying you started vaping at 14 years old ?
> 
> unless you've entered your age incorrectly



Putting me on the spot here  but Yes that’s correct, seems very dumb to start vaping at a young age like 14 but it was one of the better decisions i have made , if not i would have still been smoking now . I didn’t do it for the reason that most kids do it these days, I simply wanted a safer alternative 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

TheSubieVaper said:


> Hi guys , my name is Christoff.
> I have been vaping since 2014 and dont plan on ever stopping. This forum is really nice, you’ll be seeing me arround especially in the classifieds section
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @TheSubieVaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

TheSubieVaper said:


> Hi guys , my name is Christoff.
> I have been vaping since 2014 and dont plan on ever stopping. This forum is really nice, you’ll be seeing me arround especially in the classifieds section
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum @TheSubieVaper . Enjoy your stay.


----------



## vicTor

TheSubieVaper said:


> Putting me on the spot here  but Yes that’s correct, seems very dumb to start vaping at a young age like 14 but it was one of the better decisions i have made , if not i would have still been smoking now . I didn’t do it for the reason that most kids do it these days, I simply wanted a safer alternative
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ok, interesting

enjoy the forum


----------



## GunmetalChalk

Howdy peeps, new to the forum but not new to vaping. Been at it for around 5 years on and off. Look forward to getting to know you guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

GunmetalChalk said:


> Howdy peeps, new to the forum but not new to vaping. Been at it for around 5 years on and off. Look forward to getting to know you guys.


Welcome to the forum @GunmetalChalk enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

GunmetalChalk said:


> Howdy peeps, new to the forum but not new to vaping. Been at it for around 5 years on and off. Look forward to getting to know you guys.



Welcome to the forum @GunmetalChalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GunmetalChalk said:


> Howdy peeps, new to the forum but not new to vaping. Been at it for around 5 years on and off. Look forward to getting to know you guys.



Welcome to ECIGSSA @GunmetalChalk! Glad you finally dived into the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## penguinfan

Hi everyone, I am trying to kick the stinkies and hope someone can suggest a starter kit with very limited maintenance. Preferably a pen style vape that can take different types of liquids. Thank you and I hope to try some new stuffs out.

Sent from my SM-A205F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

penguinfan said:


> Hi everyone, I am trying to kick the stinkies and hope someone can suggest a starter kit with very limited maintenance. Preferably a pen style vape that can take different types of liquids. Thank you and I hope to try some new stuffs out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @penguinfan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

penguinfan said:


> Hi everyone, I am trying to kick the stinkies and hope someone can suggest a starter kit with very limited maintenance. Preferably a pen style vape that can take different types of liquids. Thank you and I hope to try some new stuffs out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205F using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum @penguinfan enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum :

@TheSubieVaper
@GunmetalChalk
@penguinfan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter

Hi everyone

My name is Sammy. I've been vaping for the last 18 months and loving it. I live in George, Western Cape.
Joined the forum for some advice on Kylin V2 and since then I've been stalking the forums on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

klipdrifter said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Sammy. I've been vaping for the last 18 months and loving it. I live in George, Western Cape.
> Joined the forum for some advice on Kylin V2 and since then I've been stalking the forums on a regular basis.


Welcome to the forum @klipdrifter enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

klipdrifter said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Sammy. I've been vaping for the last 18 months and loving it. I live in George, Western Cape.
> Joined the forum for some advice on Kylin V2 and since then I've been stalking the forums on a regular basis.



Welcome to the forum @klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

penguinfan said:


> Hi everyone, I am trying to kick the stinkies and hope someone can suggest a starter kit with very limited maintenance. Preferably a pen style vape that can take different types of liquids. Thank you and I hope to try some new stuffs out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205F using Tapatalk



@penguinfan Wishing you a very warm welcome. As you can see, we're all behind you with your stop-stinkies!



I'm unsure about pen-style mods and I wonder if you'd consider a tube-style?

The eLeaf i Just S is an excellent mod. It was the second mod which I bought and two years on I still use it, even though I've bought a few other mods as well. It gives good flavour, it's low maintenance and the coils are easy to come by. 

Diameter: 24.5mm
Height: 139.0mm 

This is what it looks like

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

klipdrifter said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Sammy. I've been vaping for the last 18 months and loving it. I live in George, Western Cape.
> Joined the forum for some advice on Kylin V2 and since then I've been stalking the forums on a regular basis.



Great to have you on board @klipdrifter !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## penguinfan

Thanks @Hooked. I'm checking it out. The price is right but it seems to have been on the market for a while now. I'm weary that it will be difficult to find coils and stuff after a while.

Sent from my SM-A205F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

penguinfan said:


> Hi everyone, I am trying to kick the stinkies and hope someone can suggest a starter kit with very limited maintenance. Preferably a pen style vape that can take different types of liquids. Thank you and I hope to try some new stuffs out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205F using Tapatalk



Welcome @penguinfan 
Congrats on taking the first step
I am not too familiar with the current pen devices but I am sure others will advise.

I just think you should get two of them or at least two different devices - so you have a backup if something goes wrong with one of them. This is vital to kick the stinkies.

Try as many juices as you can to find something you really love. If you can get two or three great juices it makes it so much easier.

All the best and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @klipdrifter 
Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chr1st0

Hi Guys, I have been vaping for 2 year +. I am 33 and stay in Boksburg. I dropped in to ask for assistance with a cracked screen on my Minikin v2.

Mod:
Baby Beast tank on a Minikin v2 (cracked screen, meh...)

Juice:
Addicted to Milc Zewb

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Tinykey

Welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Chr1st0 said:


> Hi Guys, I have been vaping for 2 year +. I am 33 and stay in Boksburg. I dropped in to ask for assistance with a cracked screen on my Minikin v2.
> 
> Mod:
> Baby Beast tank on a Minikin v2 (cracked screen, meh...)
> 
> Juice:
> Addicted to Milc Zewb


Welcome to the forum @Chr1st0 . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ivee On

Hello there, I'm IV. I'm a newbie in vaping. My favorite juice is Trap Queen from Nasty Juice. Need your help, to recommend me other juices from other brand. Prefer fruity.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum @Ivee On enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Chr1st0, @Ivee On, @penguinfan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StephenE

Hi there, I’m Stephen, a newbie vaper for two months or so. I used to be a two pack of Camels a day guy, for 27 years. Stopped when I bought a Twisp and now have way too much gear!

I’ve been lurking around here and just want to say thanks to everyone whose advice I’ve secretly borrowed. The pic is my current set-up, with which I’m hopefully going to stick for a while. I’ve also tried my hand at DIY and think that is where my interest will evolve to more than gear. So many different juices to make and try, so little time!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Warm welcome @StephenE 

Thanks for joining and getting involved
Lovely setups you have

Congrats on quitting the 2 camel packs per day!!! That is super

Enjoy your stay and the DIY adventures

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Ivee On

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @StephenE . I also smoked Camels for 35 years. Vaping for almost five years now. Keep it up. It's easy after the first six months or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SareL21

Hi Everybody. My Girlfriend and I both started vaping 6 months ago and life changing would be an understatement.

This forum is a treasure trove of information for us. I've already learnt so much just from reading in the last 2 days. And the private market is great!

So thank you everybody involved, this is fantastic! 

Vape On! Rock On!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @StephenE .
Enjoy ur stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @SareL21! 
Enjoy our friendly forum family.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Belated Welcome to all the new members I missed!!

A Hearty Welcome to the forum... 
@Ivee On
@Chr1st0,
@penguinfan
@TheSubieVaper
@GunmetalChalk
@klipdrifter

Enjoy ur stay!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

SareL21 said:


> Hi Everybody. My Girlfriend and I both started vaping 6 months ago and life changing would be an understatement.
> 
> This forum is a treasure trove of information for us. I've already learnt so much just from reading in the last 2 days. And the private market is great!
> 
> So thank you everybody involved, this is fantastic!
> 
> Vape On! Rock On!



Welcome to the forum @SareL21 
Congrats on the vaping
Glad the forum has helped
Enjoy your stay

Hope you will join us at VapeCon on 31 Aug / 1 Sep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

SareL21 said:


> Hi Everybody. My Girlfriend and I both started vaping 6 months ago and life changing would be an understatement.
> 
> This forum is a treasure trove of information for us. I've already learnt so much just from reading in the last 2 days. And the private market is great!
> 
> So thank you everybody involved, this is fantastic!
> 
> Vape On! Rock On!


Welcome to the forum @SareL21 and enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StephenE

Thanks for the welcome everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SareL21

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @SareL21
> Congrats on the vaping
> Glad the forum has helped
> Enjoy your stay
> 
> Hope you will join us at VapeCon on 31 Aug / 1 Sep


I would love to! From what I have seen on a read on the forum it looks amazing! 

Vape On! Rock On!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

SareL21 said:


> I would love to! From what I have seen on a read on the forum it looks amazing!
> 
> Vape On! Rock On!



Great

Be sure to RSVP here
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-sat-31-aug-sun-1-sep-save-the-date-rsvp.t56717/

ECIGSSA members will get a special forum name tag at VapeCon and stand in line to win awesome giveaway prizes!!


----------



## Amir

Chr1st0 said:


> Hi Guys, I have been vaping for 2 year +. I am 33 and stay in Boksburg. I dropped in to ask for assistance with a cracked screen on my Minikin v2.
> 
> Mod:
> Baby Beast tank on a Minikin v2 (cracked screen, meh...)
> 
> Juice:
> Addicted to Milc Zewb



Welcome to the forum @Chr1st0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Ivee On said:


> Hello there, I'm IV. I'm a newbie in vaping. My favorite juice is Trap Queen from Nasty Juice. Need your help, to recommend me other juices from other brand. Prefer fruity.



Welcome to the forum @Ivee On


----------



## Amir

StephenE said:


> View attachment 172637
> Hi there, I’m Stephen, a newbie vaper for two months or so. I used to be a two pack of Camels a day guy, for 27 years. Stopped when I bought a Twisp and now have way too much gear!
> 
> I’ve been lurking around here and just want to say thanks to everyone whose advice I’ve secretly borrowed. The pic is my current set-up, with which I’m hopefully going to stick for a while. I’ve also tried my hand at DIY and think that is where my interest will evolve to more than gear. So many different juices to make and try, so little time!



Welcome to the forum @StephenE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

SareL21 said:


> Hi Everybody. My Girlfriend and I both started vaping 6 months ago and life changing would be an understatement.
> 
> This forum is a treasure trove of information for us. I've already learnt so much just from reading in the last 2 days. And the private market is great!
> 
> So thank you everybody involved, this is fantastic!
> 
> Vape On! Rock On!



Welcome to the foum @SareL21

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deon Botes

Hi I'm Deon I live in Glencoe Kzn started vaping a month ago looking forward to learn from you all

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

Deon Botes said:


> Hi I'm Deon I live in Glencoe Kzn started vaping a month ago looking forward to learn from you all


Welcome Deon  hope you learn a lot an stop asking me every second day to re wick your coil 
@Deon Botes

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Deon Botes and congrats on the vaping
Lots to learn here from all the enthusiasts 
Enjoy


----------



## Amir

Deon Botes said:


> Hi I'm Deon I live in Glencoe Kzn started vaping a month ago looking forward to learn from you all



Welcome to the forum @Deon Botes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Deon Botes said:


> Hi I'm Deon I live in Glencoe Kzn started vaping a month ago looking forward to learn from you all


Welcome to the forum @Deon Botes . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Deon Botes. Enjoy your stay here with us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Deon Botes and @SareL21 .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CapeTownDude

Hi everyone, I started vaping in March 2018. Started off with an AIO stick, upgraded to a mod, and then got an RDA. Vaping has really helped my lungs, as I excercise quite a bit!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum fellow Capetonian @CapeTownDude . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

CapeTownDude said:


> Hi everyone, I started vaping in March 2018. Started off with an AIO stick, upgraded to a mod, and then got an RDA. Vaping has really helped my lungs, as I excercise quite a bit!



Welcome to the forum @CapeTownDude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

CapeTownDude said:


> Hi everyone, I started vaping in March 2018. Started off with an AIO stick, upgraded to a mod, and then got an RDA. Vaping has really helped my lungs, as I excercise quite a bit!






Welcome to the family @CapeTownDude, from a fellow Capetonian, in Yzerfontein.
Every month or so we have a vape meet and we'd love you to join us. It's very casual and just a small group of about 10 people who get together, have a pizza or burger and, of course, vape! Follow this thread for announcements of the next meet - and see what the other meets were like!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abdul muhaimin

Hi guys and assalaamu alaykum to each and everyone in the vaping community and vaping up a storm no wonder its cloudy and chance of juice pouring lol....okay guys my name is Mogammad and I'm from cape town and been vaping for about +-3 yes on and off fell inlove with vaping when my brother introduced me to vaping.....I'm working as a full time teacher at our mosque as madrassa teacher teaching small kids from 7 uptill 16yrs old basically n.p.o yeah that's basically me....I'm easy to get along with and like to give even if it means to give my last....vape on and keep Strong's everyone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

CapeTownDude said:


> Hi everyone, I started vaping in March 2018. Started off with an AIO stick, upgraded to a mod, and then got an RDA. Vaping has really helped my lungs, as I excercise quite a bit!



Welcome to the forum @CapeTownDude 
Congrats on the vaping!
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Abdul muhaimin said:


> Hi guys and assalaamu alaykum to each and everyone in the vaping community and vaping up a storm no wonder its cloudy and chance of juice pouring lol....okay guys my name is Mogammad and I'm from cape town and been vaping for about +-3 yes on and off fell inlove with vaping when my brother introduced me to vaping.....I'm working as a full time teacher at our mosque as madrassa teacher teaching small kids from 7 uptill 16yrs old basically n.p.o yeah that's basically me....I'm easy to get along with and like to give even if it means to give my last....vape on and keep Strong's everyone



Welcome to the forum @Abdul muhaimin 
Thanks for the intro - and congrats on the vaping
I admire and respect teachers - so big respect to you
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Abdul muhaimin said:


> Hi guys and assalaamu alaykum to each and everyone in the vaping community and vaping up a storm no wonder its cloudy and chance of juice pouring lol....okay guys my name is Mogammad and I'm from cape town and been vaping for about +-3 yes on and off fell inlove with vaping when my brother introduced me to vaping.....I'm working as a full time teacher at our mosque as madrassa teacher teaching small kids from 7 uptill 16yrs old basically n.p.o yeah that's basically me....I'm easy to get along with and like to give even if it means to give my last....vape on and keep Strong's everyone


Welcome to the forum @Abdul muhaimin . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Abdul muhaimin said:


> Hi guys and assalaamu alaykum to each and everyone in the vaping community and vaping up a storm no wonder its cloudy and chance of juice pouring lol....okay guys my name is Mogammad and I'm from cape town and been vaping for about +-3 yes on and off fell inlove with vaping when my brother introduced me to vaping.....I'm working as a full time teacher at our mosque as madrassa teacher teaching small kids from 7 uptill 16yrs old basically n.p.o yeah that's basically me....I'm easy to get along with and like to give even if it means to give my last....vape on and keep Strong's everyone



Slms bro and welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## juliannaidoo.jn

Hi guys, I took the plunge today and bought my first vap mod. I have a twisp clerro which I have not used for the past three years. Hopefully this is the time I stop smoking cigarettes for good. Bought a 3ml e liquid from Vape king called Mango to the Max made by Prime. Can anyone suggest better Mango or fruit flavour liquids with ice.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @CapeTownDude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Abdul muhaimin . Hope you find the forum as useful as I have. Lots of friendly experts here who are always willing to help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @*juliannaidoo.jn *. Congratulations on starting vaping. You can give up smoking. Thousands of forum members have managed to do so. If you need advice just ask.

If you want more information on Mango juice take a look here :

 https://www.ecigssa.co.za/very-best-mango-juice.t57986/

For general fruit flavours look here :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/ecig-e-liquid-discussions/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper

juliannaidoo.jn said:


> Hi guys, I took the plunge today and bought my first vap mod. I have a twisp clerro which I have not used for the past three years. Hopefully this is the time I stop smoking cigarettes for good. Bought a 3ml e liquid from Vape king called Mango to the Max made by Prime. Can anyone suggest better Mango or fruit flavour liquids with ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Looks great. Congratulations 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

juliannaidoo.jn said:


> Hi guys, I took the plunge today and bought my first vap mod. I have a twisp clerro which I have not used for the past three years. Hopefully this is the time I stop smoking cigarettes for good. Bought a 3ml e liquid from Vape king called Mango to the Max made by Prime. Can anyone suggest better Mango or fruit flavour liquids with ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @juliannaidoo.jn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

juliannaidoo.jn said:


> Hi guys, I took the plunge today and bought my first vap mod. I have a twisp clerro which I have not used for the past three years. Hopefully this is the time I stop smoking cigarettes for good. Bought a 3ml e liquid from Vape king called Mango to the Max made by Prime. Can anyone suggest better Mango or fruit flavour liquids with ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @juliannaidoo.jn 
Congrats on the new setup - it looks really good - wishing you well to use it
Dont be too harsh on yourself to quit the stinkies
Take your time to find juices you really love. I am not a big mango fan so can't advise but there are plenty mango vapers on the forum.
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the forum @juliannaidoo.jn . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chupacabra

Hey Guys.

Glad to finally officially join the forum.

I've been stinky free for almost 13 months now! I started off with a little AIO and Nic Salts over a year ago which served me well as a transition from approximately 15 Pall Mall Blue a day. Now a year later I am vaping a Hugsvape Lotus RTA as my daily driver, spinning and wicking my own coils and mixing my own juice.
Born and raised in PTA. I am a tech geek, music producer and people person.

I one day was driving home from work and decided to stop Vaper's Corner to just check it out. I walked out and second guessed lighting that next cigarette when I got back in the car. That got me thinking... Maybe I should make the switch. As well as benefiting my own health, I needed to get family and friends off the stinkies too. Plus vaping tastes and smells so much better than smoking!

It was all a bit overwhelming in the beginning getting to know the terminology, and finding what would be right for me, especially since I was going to start off with Nic Salts. Not to mention all the scare stories about popcorn lung etc.

Eventually, after a lot of research, my family and I took the plunge to switch to vaping. 3 days in, the transition was going well and we just flew with it from there. First 20mg NS, then 6mg shop juice, then 3mg shop juice and now mixing 2mg DIY juice. What a journey!

Shout out to @takatatak for letting me know about the DIY comp!

Can't wait to see y'all at my 2nd Vapecon, buy an epic MTL tank, maybe even a new mod and some new batteries, taste and test some epic new juices and devices! Woah it's gonna be beast!!!

Thanks to @Rob Fisher, @Silver, BLCK Flavour, Vapers Corner, Vape King and all the other Vendors and Manufacturers for helping me and the community to be tar free and lead healthier lifestyles! That stuff belongs on our roads.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Chupacabra said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> Glad to finally officially join the forum.
> 
> I've been stinky free for almost 13 months now! I started off with a little AIO and Nic Salts over a year ago which served me well as a transition from approximately 15 Pall Mall Blue a day. Now a year later I am vaping a Hugsvape Lotus RTA as my daily driver, spinning and wicking my own coils and mixing my own juice.
> Born and raised in PTA. I am a tech geek, music producer and people person.
> 
> I one day was driving home from work and decided to stop Vaper's Corner to just check it out. I walked out and second guessed lighting that next cigarette when I got back in the car. That got me thinking... Maybe I should make the switch. As well as benefiting my own health, I needed to get family and friends off the stinkies too. Plus vaping tastes and smells so much better than smoking!
> 
> It was all a bit overwhelming in the beginning getting to know the terminology, and finding what would be right for me, especially since I was going to start off with Nic Salts. Not to mention all the scare stories about popcorn lung etc.
> 
> Eventually, after a lot of research, my family and I took the plunge to switch to vaping. 3 days in, the transition was going well and we just flew with it from there. First 20mg NS, then 6mg shop juice, then 3mg shop juice and now mixing 2mg DIY juice. What a journey!
> 
> Shout out to @takatatak for letting me know about the DIY comp!
> 
> Can't wait to see y'all at my 2nd Vapecon, buy an epic MTL tank, maybe even a new mod and some new batteries, taste and test some epic new juices and devices! Woah it's gonna be beast!!!
> 
> Thanks to @Rob Fisher, @Silver, BLCK Flavour, Vapers Corner, Vape King and all the other Vendors and Manufacturers for helping me and the community to be tar free and lead healthier lifestyles! That stuff belongs on our roads.


Welcome to the forum @Chupacabra . Enjoy your stay. Congrats on being stinky free for almost 13 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Chupacabra said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> Glad to finally officially join the forum.
> 
> I've been stinky free for almost 13 months now! I started off with a little AIO and Nic Salts over a year ago which served me well as a transition from approximately 15 Pall Mall Blue a day. Now a year later I am vaping a Hugsvape Lotus RTA as my daily driver, spinning and wicking my own coils and mixing my own juice.
> Born and raised in PTA. I am a tech geek, music producer and people person.
> 
> I one day was driving home from work and decided to stop Vaper's Corner to just check it out. I walked out and second guessed lighting that next cigarette when I got back in the car. That got me thinking... Maybe I should make the switch. As well as benefiting my own health, I needed to get family and friends off the stinkies too. Plus vaping tastes and smells so much better than smoking!
> 
> It was all a bit overwhelming in the beginning getting to know the terminology, and finding what would be right for me, especially since I was going to start off with Nic Salts. Not to mention all the scare stories about popcorn lung etc.
> 
> Eventually, after a lot of research, my family and I took the plunge to switch to vaping. 3 days in, the transition was going well and we just flew with it from there. First 20mg NS, then 6mg shop juice, then 3mg shop juice and now mixing 2mg DIY juice. What a journey!
> 
> Shout out to @takatatak for letting me know about the DIY comp!
> 
> Can't wait to see y'all at my 2nd Vapecon, buy an epic MTL tank, maybe even a new mod and some new batteries, taste and test some epic new juices and devices! Woah it's gonna be beast!!!
> 
> Thanks to @Rob Fisher, @Silver, BLCK Flavour, Vapers Corner, Vape King and all the other Vendors and Manufacturers for helping me and the community to be tar free and lead healthier lifestyles! That stuff belongs on our roads.



Welcome to the forum @Chupacabra 
Thanks for the great intro and congrats on the vaping!
Enjoy your stay here and wishing you all the best for your vaping journey from here
See you at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @CapeTownDude.. Enjoy!

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @juliannaidoo.jn. Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Abdul muhaimin. Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Chupacabra. Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Chupacabra, @Abdul muhaimin, @juliannaidoo.jn, @CapeTownDude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Chupacabra said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> Glad to finally officially join the forum.
> 
> I've been stinky free for almost 13 months now! I started off with a little AIO and Nic Salts over a year ago which served me well as a transition from approximately 15 Pall Mall Blue a day. Now a year later I am vaping a Hugsvape Lotus RTA as my daily driver, spinning and wicking my own coils and mixing my own juice.
> Born and raised in PTA. I am a tech geek, music producer and people person.
> 
> I one day was driving home from work and decided to stop Vaper's Corner to just check it out. I walked out and second guessed lighting that next cigarette when I got back in the car. That got me thinking... Maybe I should make the switch. As well as benefiting my own health, I needed to get family and friends off the stinkies too. Plus vaping tastes and smells so much better than smoking!
> 
> It was all a bit overwhelming in the beginning getting to know the terminology, and finding what would be right for me, especially since I was going to start off with Nic Salts. Not to mention all the scare stories about popcorn lung etc.
> 
> Eventually, after a lot of research, my family and I took the plunge to switch to vaping. 3 days in, the transition was going well and we just flew with it from there. First 20mg NS, then 6mg shop juice, then 3mg shop juice and now mixing 2mg DIY juice. What a journey!
> 
> Shout out to @takatatak for letting me know about the DIY comp!
> 
> Can't wait to see y'all at my 2nd Vapecon, buy an epic MTL tank, maybe even a new mod and some new batteries, taste and test some epic new juices and devices! Woah it's gonna be beast!!!
> 
> Thanks to @Rob Fisher, @Silver, BLCK Flavour, Vapers Corner, Vape King and all the other Vendors and Manufacturers for helping me and the community to be tar free and lead healthier lifestyles! That stuff belongs on our roads.



Welcome to the forum @Chupacabra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Chupacabra said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> Glad to finally officially join the forum.
> 
> I've been stinky free for almost 13 months now! I started off with a little AIO and Nic Salts over a year ago which served me well as a transition from approximately 15 Pall Mall Blue a day. Now a year later I am vaping a Hugsvape Lotus RTA as my daily driver, spinning and wicking my own coils and mixing my own juice.
> Born and raised in PTA. I am a tech geek, music producer and people person.
> 
> I one day was driving home from work and decided to stop Vaper's Corner to just check it out. I walked out and second guessed lighting that next cigarette when I got back in the car. That got me thinking... Maybe I should make the switch. As well as benefiting my own health, I needed to get family and friends off the stinkies too. Plus vaping tastes and smells so much better than smoking!
> 
> It was all a bit overwhelming in the beginning getting to know the terminology, and finding what would be right for me, especially since I was going to start off with Nic Salts. Not to mention all the scare stories about popcorn lung etc.
> 
> Eventually, after a lot of research, my family and I took the plunge to switch to vaping. 3 days in, the transition was going well and we just flew with it from there. First 20mg NS, then 6mg shop juice, then 3mg shop juice and now mixing 2mg DIY juice. What a journey!
> 
> Shout out to @takatatak for letting me know about the DIY comp!
> 
> Can't wait to see y'all at my 2nd Vapecon, buy an epic MTL tank, maybe even a new mod and some new batteries, taste and test some epic new juices and devices! Woah it's gonna be beast!!!
> 
> Thanks to @Rob Fisher, @Silver, BLCK Flavour, Vapers Corner, Vape King and all the other Vendors and Manufacturers for helping me and the community to be tar free and lead healthier lifestyles! That stuff belongs on our roads.


Welcome to the family  
We have a few crazy uncles here but they make for good entertainment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TejenN

Howsit everyone,

So i finally decided to join the world of vaping. I started off with a few Twisp devices when they first came onto the scene and found them to be quite costly so stopped vaping. I recently decided to quit smoking and have been smoke free for 2 weeks now. I bought myself a Vaporesso Luxe Kit and am absolutely loving it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

TejenN said:


> Howsit everyone,
> 
> So i finally decided to join the world of vaping. I started off with a few Twisp devices when they first came onto the scene and found them to be quite costly so stopped vaping. I recently decided to quit smoking and have been smoke free for 2 weeks now. I bought myself a Vaporesso Luxe Kit and am absolutely loving it.


Hi @TejenN welcome to ECIGSSA!
Congratulations on giving up the stinkies and I hope the forum assists you in staying off the stinkies going forward!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TejenN

juliannaidoo.jn said:


> Hi guys, I took the plunge today and bought my first vap mod. I have a twisp clerro which I have not used for the past three years. Hopefully this is the time I stop smoking cigarettes for good. Bought a 3ml e liquid from Vape king called Mango to the Max made by Prime. Can anyone suggest better Mango or fruit flavour liquids with ice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Howsit,

I also enjoy the Mango to The Max by Prime, i would recommend you try the: Armageddon and my new favourite that i absolutely cannot put down now is the Fizz Apple Ice by Prime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

TejenN said:


> Howsit everyone,
> 
> So i finally decided to join the world of vaping. I started off with a few Twisp devices when they first came onto the scene and found them to be quite costly so stopped vaping. I recently decided to quit smoking and have been smoke free for 2 weeks now. I bought myself a Vaporesso Luxe Kit and am absolutely loving it.



Welcome to the forum @TejenN 
Congrats on the vaping and the 2 weeks of not smoking. That is a great achievement!!!
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TejenN said:


> Howsit,
> 
> I also enjoy the Mango to The Max by Prime, i would recommend you try the: Armageddon and my new favourite that i absolutely cannot put down now is the Fizz Apple Ice by Prime.



Am also enjoying Fizz Apple Ice !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

TejenN said:


> Howsit everyone,
> 
> So i finally decided to join the world of vaping. I started off with a few Twisp devices when they first came onto the scene and found them to be quite costly so stopped vaping. I recently decided to quit smoking and have been smoke free for 2 weeks now. I bought myself a Vaporesso Luxe Kit and am absolutely loving it.


Welcome to the forum @TejenN . Enjoy your stay. Congrats on your two weeks of being smoke free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

TejenN said:


> Howsit everyone,
> 
> So i finally decided to join the world of vaping. I started off with a few Twisp devices when they first came onto the scene and found them to be quite costly so stopped vaping. I recently decided to quit smoking and have been smoke free for 2 weeks now. I bought myself a Vaporesso Luxe Kit and am absolutely loving it.



Welcome to the forum @TejenN 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @TejenN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MobiWan

Howdy fellow Vape Enthusiasts!

I am MobiWan aka Mo from Port Elizabeth.

Been vaping on and off for a few years and decided to add this hobbie to my YouTube channel.

I found this forum site while searching for two mods so it's a happy accident.

Looking forward to connecting with each of you!

Kind Regards

Mo

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir

MobiWan said:


> Howdy fellow Vape Enthusiasts!
> 
> I am MobiWan aka Mo from Port Elizabeth.
> 
> Been vaping on and off for a few years and decided to add this hobbie to my YouTube channel.
> 
> I found this forum site while searching for two mods so it's a happy accident.
> 
> Looking forward to connecting with each of you!
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Mo



Welcome to the forum @MobiWan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MobiWan

Amir said:


> Welcome to the forum @MobiWan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much bud!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @MobiWan. Enjoy ur stay!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome to our vaping family @MobiWan , make yourself at home and enjoy the great vaping life with us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

TejenN said:


> Howsit everyone,
> 
> So i finally decided to join the world of vaping. I started off with a few Twisp devices when they first came onto the scene and found them to be quite costly so stopped vaping. I recently decided to quit smoking and have been smoke free for 2 weeks now. I bought myself a Vaporesso Luxe Kit and am absolutely loving it.


Welcome @TejenN , congrats on being stinky free for two weeks and for joining the quitters club. Wishing you many happy clouds ahead here with us.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MobiWan

hot.chillie35 said:


> Welcome to the forum @MobiWan. Enjoy ur stay!
> 
> View attachment 173780


Thank you Hot Chillies!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MobiWan

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome to our vaping family @MobiWan , make yourself at home and enjoy the great vaping life with us.


Thanks bud. Fellow reviewer? I'm a novice too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

MobiWan said:


> Howdy fellow Vape Enthusiasts!
> 
> I am MobiWan aka Mo from Port Elizabeth.
> 
> Been vaping on and off for a few years and decided to add this hobbie to my YouTube channel.
> 
> I found this forum site while searching for two mods so it's a happy accident.
> 
> Looking forward to connecting with each of you!
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Mo


Welcome to the forum @MobiWan . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MobiWan

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome to the forum @MobiWan . Enjoy your stay.


Thanks bud. Make clouds not war!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sea

Hi to Everybody

Just joined today, spend hours on google trying to find a substitute to cigarettes – found this forum and registered. (thank you for accepting my registration)

I have spent the last 3 hours browsing through the forum and at least 5 cigarettes trying to find the best kit to kick-off with, would like to buy right first time around. I smoke between 30 & 40 cigs a day (PS e/mild). I would like a really nice MTL device, great battery life and decent tank that I don’t have to refill too often.

I know this question has been asked on many – many occasions but, can somebody help me short circuit the decision process and assist with a short-list of the best 2 or 3 options. Would really like to buy tomorrow (Strand/Somerset West Area) and migrate away from cigs asap.

Thanks for the assistance

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## zadiac

Hi @Sea 

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay. I moved your initial post here as this is where everyone introduce themselves and are being welcomed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi there @Sea . Welcome to the forum.

There are literally thousands of us on the forum who gave up smoking. You can also do it. I smoked heavily for 35 years and have been smoke free for almost five years since taking up vaping.

As you are from Cape Town I would suggest that you come along to the next Cape Town Vape Meet. There are lots of guys there who will be able to advise you on everything vape related. If you ask the members in the thread before a meeting they will bring kit to the meet which you can try.

Regarding your first device I would suggest the following as a possibility :

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Sea , there is a massive amount of info here, and a lot of knowledge willing to be shared. 

A pod type device is a definate possibility for anyone starting, to get you off the smokes and into vaping. Wish I had done more research when I quit, and that there were more pod type devices available, but 2 years later I’m not complaining. Remember it’s one day at a time, and a high nic MTL juice to begin with. 

Good luck on starting your journey and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Sea 

Wishing you all the best for your journey. I’m not all too familiar with the current MTL year but will give you some advice from my perspective. 

It takes a bit of time to get into the vaping groove. Don’t be too rushed. You will find what you like over time and it will likely not be what you thought at the beginning. Also spend time on finding the right juices. I would say try go to a good shop and try out some devices and juices. 

All the best. You doing a great thing !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Sea said:


> Hi to Everybody
> 
> Just joined today, spend hours on google trying to find a substitute to cigarettes – found this forum and registered. (thank you for accepting my registration)
> 
> I have spent the last 3 hours browsing through the forum and at least 5 cigarettes trying to find the best kit to kick-off with, would like to buy right first time around. I smoke between 30 & 40 cigs a day (PS e/mild). I would like a really nice MTL device, great battery life and decent tank that I don’t have to refill too often.
> 
> I know this question has been asked on many – many occasions but, can somebody help me short circuit the decision process and assist with a short-list of the best 2 or 3 options. Would really like to buy tomorrow (Strand/Somerset West Area) and migrate away from cigs asap.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance



Welcome to the forum @Sea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Sea said:


> Hi to Everybody
> 
> Just joined today, spend hours on google trying to find a substitute to cigarettes – found this forum and registered. (thank you for accepting my registration)
> 
> I have spent the last 3 hours browsing through the forum and at least 5 cigarettes trying to find the best kit to kick-off with, would like to buy right first time around. I smoke between 30 & 40 cigs a day (PS e/mild). I would like a really nice MTL device, great battery life and decent tank that I don’t have to refill too often.
> 
> I know this question has been asked on many – many occasions but, can somebody help me short circuit the decision process and assist with a short-list of the best 2 or 3 options. Would really like to buy tomorrow (Strand/Somerset West Area) and migrate away from cigs asap.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance


Welcome to the forum @Sea . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Sea. Enjoy ur stay!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sea

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi there @Sea . Welcome to the forum.
> 
> There are literally thousands of us on the forum who gave up smoking. You can also do it. I smoked heavily for 35 years and have been smoke free for almost five years since taking up vaping.
> 
> As you are from Cape Town I would suggest that you come along to the next Cape Town Vape Meet. There are lots of guys there who will be able to advise you on everything vape related. If you ask the members in the thread before a meeting they will bring kit to the meet which you can try.
> 
> Regarding your first device I would suggest the following as a possibility :




Thank you, can I buy at any vape shop or online. Love the video.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Sea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

It's great to have you on board @Sea!

Not everyone reads these introductions, so it would be best for you to start a new thread in the Sub-Section General > General Vaporiser Talk. Give it the title New Vaper needs advice on which mod to buy, or something to that effect. I guarantee you will be flooded with responses!! We're a helpful bunch of peeps here!

However, you will be left feeling quite bewildered at all the options and, furthermore, you will then have to find a vape shop which sells some of the ones you think would be suitable. 

Since you have a vape shop in your area, my advice would be to go to them, explain that you want to stop smoking and see what they have for you. You are motivated NOW to stop smoking, so strike while the iron is hot! Get yourself going first and then you can read the responses to your thread at your leisure. You will need a second mod anyway - a vaper should always have two mods. You don't want to be in a situation where something goes wrong with one of them, because then you'll go back to what we call the "stinkies". 

(You can still ask for advice on the forum and investigate other possibilites *while you are vaping with your first mod.*

Much respect to you for wanting to quit smoking. It won't be easy - even with a vape - but be strong mentally and persevere. You'll get there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerrieP

Hwzt Forum. 
I'm Gerrie........ (feels like a AA intriduction....)
Live in Rustenburg. Afrikaans speaking dude. (apology accepted).
Been vaping for 13 days non stop. Off stinkies now for 12 days. Previously smoking(vaping) Twisp Clearo but it did not tickle my taste buds. Bought a second hand Vapresso Revenger with a Zeus X dual RTA. Must say I LOVE this new experience and will do my best for this to last. Learning new tricks every day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

GerrieP said:


> Hwzt Forum.
> I'm Gerrie........ (feels like a AA intriduction....)
> Live in Rustenburg. Afrikaans speaking dude. (apology accepted).
> Been vaping for 13 days non stop. Off stinkies now for 12 days. Previously smoking(vaping) Twisp Clearo but it did not tickle my taste buds. Bought a second hand Vapresso Revenger with a Zeus X dual RTA. Must say I LOVE this new experience and will do my best for this to last. Learning new tricks every day


Welcome @GerrieP , twelve days clean! You've done the hard work, it gets easier from here on. Welcome and congratulations on your achievement.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

GerrieP said:


> Hwzt Forum.
> I'm Gerrie........ (feels like a AA intriduction....)
> Live in Rustenburg. Afrikaans speaking dude. (apology accepted).
> Been vaping for 13 days non stop. Off stinkies now for 12 days. Previously smoking(vaping) Twisp Clearo but it did not tickle my taste buds. Bought a second hand Vapresso Revenger with a Zeus X dual RTA. Must say I LOVE this new experience and will do my best for this to last. Learning new tricks every day



lol I love your sense of humour! A warm welcome to you @GerrieP and BIG CONGRATS on quitting!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper

GerrieP said:


> Hwzt Forum.
> I'm Gerrie........ (feels like a AA intriduction....)
> Live in Rustenburg. Afrikaans speaking dude. (apology accepted).
> Been vaping for 13 days non stop. Off stinkies now for 12 days. Previously smoking(vaping) Twisp Clearo but it did not tickle my taste buds. Bought a second hand Vapresso Revenger with a Zeus X dual RTA. Must say I LOVE this new experience and will do my best for this to last. Learning new tricks every day


Welcome and enjoy 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerrieP

Hooked said:


> lol I love your sense of humour! A warm welcome to you @GerrieP and BIG CONGRATS on quitting!
> View attachment 174151


Thanks buddy. Need a positive mind to kick the bad habbit in the . Feeling welcomed already..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

GerrieP said:


> Hwzt Forum.
> I'm Gerrie........ (feels like a AA intriduction....)
> Live in Rustenburg. Afrikaans speaking dude. (apology accepted).
> Been vaping for 13 days non stop. Off stinkies now for 12 days. Previously smoking(vaping) Twisp Clearo but it did not tickle my taste buds. Bought a second hand Vapresso Revenger with a Zeus X dual RTA. Must say I LOVE this new experience and will do my best for this to last. Learning new tricks every day


Welkom @GerrieP , the hard part is done and congratulations on your 12 days!  You have now been a vaper for longer than what you have been a non-smoker, great news.  It now gets easier and you enjoy every day more. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> lol I love your sense of humour! A warm welcome to you @GerrieP and BIG CONGRATS on quitting!
> View attachment 174151


Now that is a powerful statement ma’am!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Q9550

Howsit people,

Quit the stinkies on the 17 of July and never felt better. The biggest bonus for me is food tastes so much better now. I'd love to say there's a financial saving as well but i've been spending it all at Vape King lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Q9550. Well done of kicking the stinkies. Hope you enjoy your stay here and ask questions if you need any help anytime. Peeps here are more than willing and able to assist.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Congratulations @Q9550 and welcome to the forum. Take it one day at a time, and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Q9550.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @GerrieP.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ebzsta7

Hey guys. I’m Ebrahim. I’ve been vaping for almost 4 years now. Ran through multiple different setups. Right now I’m currently setup with a druga foxy w/ zeus x rta. Also rocking a nord for my nic salts. Vaping has changed the game and i hope for every vapers sake that it doesn’t get banned with all the crazy stuff happening around the world

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Q9550

Ebzsta7 said:


> Hey guys. I’m Ebrahim. I’ve been vaping for almost 4 years now. Ran through multiple different setups. Right now I’m currently setup with a druga foxy w/ zeus x rta. Also rocking a nord for my nic salts. Vaping has changed the game and i hope for every vapers sake that it doesn’t get banned with all the crazy stuff happening around the world



Welcome to the forum Ebrahim... i just joined today myself and already feel so welcomed by this lovely bunch of vapers!!!
Enjoy your stay here man.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Welcome @Ebzsta7 , enjoy what the forum has to offer. Let’s also hope that sanity prevails when it comes to legislation relating to vaping.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Ebzsta7

Q9550 said:


> Welcome to the forum Ebrahim... i just joined today myself and already feel so welcomed by this lovely bunch of vapers!!!
> Enjoy your stay here man.



Thanks bro. U too. Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ebzsta7

Room Fogger said:


> Welcome @Ebzsta7 , enjoy what the forum has to offer. Let’s also hope that sanity prevails when it comes to legislation relating to vaping.



Thanks. I’ll keep my opinions about legislations to a minimum to avoid conflict. But yeah, i feel vaping is so much greater and cleaner than stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

GerrieP said:


> Hwzt Forum.
> I'm Gerrie........ (feels like a AA intriduction....)
> Live in Rustenburg. Afrikaans speaking dude. (apology accepted).
> Been vaping for 13 days non stop. Off stinkies now for 12 days. Previously smoking(vaping) Twisp Clearo but it did not tickle my taste buds. Bought a second hand Vapresso Revenger with a Zeus X dual RTA. Must say I LOVE this new experience and will do my best for this to last. Learning new tricks every day



Welcome to the forum @GerrieP 
Well done on the 12 days off stinkies - that is a great achievement!!!!
Those first few weeks are the hardest I can remember.
Plain sailing from here.

Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along. We are very lucky to have so many experienced and helpful vapers here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Q9550 said:


> Howsit people,
> 
> Quit the stinkies on the 17 of July and never felt better. The biggest bonus for me is food tastes so much better now. I'd love to say there's a financial saving as well but i've been spending it all at Vape King lol



Welcome @Q9550 
Congrats on the quitting of the stinkies!!! Great going!
Ya I hear you on the financial part - but it does settle down after a while - maybe a year or three 
Lol

Enjoy the forum and your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ebzsta7 said:


> Hey guys. I’m Ebrahim. I’ve been vaping for almost 4 years now. Ran through multiple different setups. Right now I’m currently setup with a druga foxy w/ zeus x rta. Also rocking a nord for my nic salts. Vaping has changed the game and i hope for every vapers sake that it doesn’t get banned with all the crazy stuff happening around the world



Welcome @Ebzsta7 - thanks for finding us after 4 years!
I too hold thumbs that the regulations are sensible
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David_D

Hey Fam, My name is David.

I am new to vaping and I absolutely love it!! 

I'm currently using a Voopoo drag with a Peerless RDTA.

I only vape 0 nic juice, I enjoy the flavours and experience of vaping.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Ebzsta7

Silver said:


> Welcome @Ebzsta7 - thanks for finding us after 4 years!
> I too hold thumbs that the regulations are sensible
> Enjoy your stay



I actually used ecigssa for lots of tips and tricks before but never got down to making an account.
Finally part of the community and it feels good to be here. Thanks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Ebzsta7 said:


> I actually used ecigssa for lots of tips and tricks before but never got down to making an account.
> Finally part of the community and it feels good to be here. Thanks


Hope you will now come out of the shadows and share your experience and trails with the rest of us. That's what we are all about. We try, we fail, we win. We share and we all learn. Enjoy and welcome once again.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

David_D said:


> Hey Fam, My name is David.
> 
> I am new to vaping and I absolutely love it!!
> 
> I'm currently using a Voopoo drag with a Peerless RDTA.
> 
> I only vape 0 nic juice, I enjoy the flavours and experience of vaping.




@David_D Welcome to the family!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

David_D said:


> Hey Fam, My name is David.
> 
> I am new to vaping and I absolutely love it!!
> 
> I'm currently using a Voopoo drag with a Peerless RDTA.
> 
> I only vape 0 nic juice, I enjoy the flavours and experience of vaping.



Welcome to the forum @David_D 
Thanks for joining up.
Lots of great info on here - and many experienced helpful vapers to be found on ECIGSSA
Feel free to ask questions as you go along.

If I may ask are you vaping zero nic because you weren't a smoker previously?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

David_D said:


> Hey Fam, My name is David.
> 
> I am new to vaping and I absolutely love it!!
> 
> I'm currently using a Voopoo drag with a Peerless RDTA.
> 
> I only vape 0 nic juice, I enjoy the flavours and experience of vaping.


Welcome to the forum @David_D , enjoy the flavour clouds with us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Ebzsta7 . 

Enjoy your time here with us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David_D

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @David_D
> Thanks for joining up.
> Lots of great info on here - and many experienced helpful vapers to be found on ECIGSSA
> Feel free to ask questions as you go along.
> 
> If I may ask are you vaping zero nic because you weren't a smoker previously?



hey, I'm attracted by the technology and I'm captivated by these amazing flavours.

This stage of vaping reminds me of the early cellular days when the likes of the Nokia 3330 were running the streets, so I'm super curious to see how this industry explodes and goes to the next level

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to th forum @GerrieP. Enjoy ur stay!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Q9550. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Ebzsta7. Enjoy ur stay with us!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @David_D... Best place to be!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AlyssaAspire

Hello Everyone!

I am happy to join the ECIGSSA forum and the community. I will be glad to share with you the latest Aspire's news and products.
Please feel free to comment and give us some suggestions 

Alyssa

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

AlyssaAspire said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am happy to join the ECIGSSA forum and the community. I will be glad to share with you the latest Aspire's news and products.
> Please feel free to comment and give us some suggestions
> 
> Alyssa



Welcome @AlyssaAspire 
Looking forward to hearing more about the Aspire products in your subforum!
Enjoy your stay here with us

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

AlyssaAspire said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am happy to join the ECIGSSA forum and the community. I will be glad to share with you the latest Aspire's news and products.
> Please feel free to comment and give us some suggestions
> 
> Alyssa


Welcome to the forum @AlyssaAspire . Enjoy your stay. And now that I think about the Aspire nautilus mini was the reason I never  again and it started my MTL journey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome to the forum @AlyssaAspire . Enjoy your stay. And now that I think about the Aspire nautilus mini was the reason I never  again and it started my MTL journey.



I will second that @MrGSmokeFree 
The Aspire Nautilus Mini served me extremely well for a long time too!
What a champion atty

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

AlyssaAspire said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am happy to join the ECIGSSA forum and the community. I will be glad to share with you the latest Aspire's news and products.
> Please feel free to comment and give us some suggestions
> 
> Alyssa


Most welcome to the forum @AlyssaAspire. I am a fan of Aspire products, especially those taking your iconic Aspire Nautilus coils. Looking forward to your contributions.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @AlyssaAspire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Ebzsta7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @David_D

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

GerrieP said:


> Hwzt Forum.
> I'm Gerrie........ (feels like a AA intriduction....)
> Live in Rustenburg. Afrikaans speaking dude. (apology accepted).
> Been vaping for 13 days non stop. Off stinkies now for 12 days. Previously smoking(vaping) Twisp Clearo but it did not tickle my taste buds. Bought a second hand Vapresso Revenger with a Zeus X dual RTA. Must say I LOVE this new experience and will do my best for this to last. Learning new tricks every day



Welcome to the forum @GerrieP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Q9550 said:


> Howsit people,
> 
> Quit the stinkies on the 17 of July and never felt better. The biggest bonus for me is food tastes so much better now. I'd love to say there's a financial saving as well but i've been spending it all at Vape King lol



Welcome to the forum @Q9550


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Ebzsta7 said:


> Hey guys. I’m Ebrahim. I’ve been vaping for almost 4 years now. Ran through multiple different setups. Right now I’m currently setup with a druga foxy w/ zeus x rta. Also rocking a nord for my nic salts. Vaping has changed the game and i hope for every vapers sake that it doesn’t get banned with all the crazy stuff happening around the world



Slms and welcome to the forum @Ebzsta7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

David_D said:


> Hey Fam, My name is David.
> 
> I am new to vaping and I absolutely love it!!
> 
> I'm currently using a Voopoo drag with a Peerless RDTA.
> 
> I only vape 0 nic juice, I enjoy the flavours and experience of vaping.



Welcome to the forum david_d 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bompie

Hi I'm new here  Not so sure how to introduce myself...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Bompie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bompie said:


> Hi I'm new here  Not so sure how to introduce myself...


Welcome to the forum @Bompie .Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Bompie said:


> Hi I'm new here  Not so sure how to introduce myself...



Welcome to the forum @Bompie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

AlyssaAspire said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am happy to join the ECIGSSA forum and the community. I will be glad to share with you the latest Aspire's news and products.
> Please feel free to comment and give us some suggestions
> 
> Alyssa



And a very warm welcome to you @AlyssaAspire!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Bompie said:


> Hi I'm new here  Not so sure how to introduce myself...



Welcome to the forum @Bompie 
Just tell us a bit more about yourself and how you got into vaping - what type of vaping device are you using? What flavours do you like?

Otherwise, enjoy the forum and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @AlyssaAspire!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Bompie.. Enjoy ur stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Manie Venter

Hi I am Manie new to vaping use to smoke 60 ciggs a day and my favorite juice is SNLV 18 IN ICE.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Manie Venter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Welcome 

@Manie Venter

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Manie Venter said:


> Hi I am Manie new to vaping use to smoke 60 ciggs a day and my favorite juice is SNLV 18 IN ICE.


Welcome to the forum @Manie Venter . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Manie Venter said:


> Hi I am Manie new to vaping use to smoke 60 ciggs a day and my favorite juice is SNLV 18 IN ICE.






Hi and welcome @Manie Venter! Whew! 60 a day is heavy!!
Have you managed to quit the stinkies altogether, or are you still a dual-user (smoking and vaping)? Nothing wrong with that if you are

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Manie Venter said:


> Hi I am Manie new to vaping use to smoke 60 ciggs a day and my favorite juice is SNLV 18 IN ICE.



Welcome to the forum @Manie Venter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David_D

hot.chillie35 said:


> Welcome to the forum @AlyssaAspire!
> 
> View attachment 175158

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Manie Venter. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Manie Venter

Hooked said:


> View attachment 175193
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome @Manie Venter! Whew! 60 a day is heavy!!
> Have you managed to quit the stinkies altogether, or are you still a dual-user (smoking and vaping)? Nothing wrong with that if you are


Down to maby 3 a day but I am vaping 95% more than smoking

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Manie Venter said:


> Down to maby 3 a day but I am vaping 95% more than smoking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Manie Venter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Manie Venter

KarlDP said:


> Welcome to the forum @Manie Venter.


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SivenZN

Hello To The Ecigssa Family.

My Name is Siven from Durban. Been vaping on and off since 2010.. Really got Back into the Game in 2017. First proper mod - Voopoo Two Resin Kit. First Flavour - Cola Man. Current Set ups - JKM on a Gen 3. Fatality M25 on a Drag v2. Drop Solo on a Aegis Mini... Also use Stigs Pods..

Im here to learn and grow as a vaper and meet good people.

I favour Flavour!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @SivenZN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SivenZN

lesvaches said:


> Welcome to the forum @SivenZN


Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaveshM04

Hey Everyone 

I trust you are all well and vaping strong 

I started vaping last year in November...Just for the fun of it, was still on normal cigarettes...Got really sick in December and decided to quit the next day and it was hard so I bought a set up that weekend and been vaping strong since...so 9 months of no cigarettes...feel alot better and more energetic

I am currently using three set-ups...Puma 200w with a Zeus Dual...Drag v1 with a Rebirth and NVC2 with a wasp nano and I also have a Drop Dead RDA 

First vape was a Smok V8 stick my nephews and then I got the drag and Zeus. 

Wanting some high end stuff now and saving towards that..

I watch a ton of reviews and try my best at keep up to date with the latest vape news and equipment 

Planning on getting into Squonking aswell but will see.

Any way thats my vaping experience in a nutshell 

Have a blessed day further

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @NaveshM04


----------



## NaveshM04

lesvaches said:


> Welcome to the forum @NaveshM04


thank you so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

SivenZN said:


> Hello To The Ecigssa Family.
> 
> My Name is Siven from Durban. Been vaping on and off since 2010.. Really got Back into the Game in 2017. First proper mod - Voopoo Two Resin Kit. First Flavour - Cola Man. Current Set ups - JKM on a Gen 3. Fatality M25 on a Drag v2. Drop Solo on a Aegis Mini... Also use Stigs Pods..
> 
> Im here to learn and grow as a vaper and meet good people.
> 
> I favour Flavour!!!



Welcome to the forum @SivenZN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

NaveshM04 said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I trust you are all well and vaping strong
> 
> I started vaping last year in November...Just for the fun of it, was still on normal cigarettes...Got really sick in December and decided to quit the next day and it was hard so I bought a set up that weekend and been vaping strong since...so 9 months of no cigarettes...feel alot better and more energetic
> 
> I am currently using three set-ups...Puma 200w with a Zeus Dual...Drag v1 with a Rebirth and NVC2 with a wasp nano and I also have a Drop Dead RDA
> 
> First vape was a Smok V8 stick my nephews and then I got the drag and Zeus.
> 
> Wanting some high end stuff now and saving towards that..
> 
> I watch a ton of reviews and try my best at keep up to date with the latest vape news and equipment
> 
> Planning on getting into Squonking aswell but will see.
> 
> Any way thats my vaping experience in a nutshell
> 
> Have a blessed day further



Welcome to the forum @NaveshM04


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SivenZN

Amir said:


> Welcome to the forum @SivenZN
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Amir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaveshM04

Amir said:


> Welcome to the forum @NaveshM04
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

SivenZN said:


> Hello To The Ecigssa Family.
> 
> My Name is Siven from Durban. Been vaping on and off since 2010.. Really got Back into the Game in 2017. First proper mod - Voopoo Two Resin Kit. First Flavour - Cola Man. Current Set ups - JKM on a Gen 3. Fatality M25 on a Drag v2. Drop Solo on a Aegis Mini... Also use Stigs Pods..
> 
> Im here to learn and grow as a vaper and meet good people.
> 
> I favour Flavour!!!



Welcome to the forum @SivenZN . 

Some nice kit you ave there. Enjoy your time with us and don't be afraid to ask questions.....any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chantellabella

Hey guys! I'm Chantal, and I've been vaping for about 4 years now. I use an Asmodus Minikin V2, with a Wotofo Profile Unity RTA (I just started building my own coils a few months ago, lol). Really looking forward to Vapecon!

I'm a graphic designer at a private university, love heavy metal, and petting all the animals that comes my way

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Chantellabella said:


> Hey guys! I'm Chantal, and I've been vaping for about 4 years now. I use an Asmodus Minikin V2, with a Wotofo Profile Unity RTA (I just started building my own coils a few months ago, lol). Really looking forward to Vapecon!
> 
> I'm a graphic designer at a private university, love heavy metal, and petting all the animals that comes my way


Welcome to the forum @Chantellabella .Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Chantellabella said:


> Hey guys! I'm Chantal, and I've been vaping for about 4 years now. I use an Asmodus Minikin V2, with a Wotofo Profile Unity RTA (I just started building my own coils a few months ago, lol). Really looking forward to Vapecon!
> 
> I'm a graphic designer at a private university, love heavy metal, and petting all the animals that comes my way



@Chantellabella, we're happy to have you with us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Chantellabella

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA

Hey guys my Name is Sparky aka Mark

I'm here in the West Rand due to work, I miss Pretoria alot,

I started vaping I guess when it started here in SA (from the Montana traders when it was those horrible pencil looking things with wierd looking cartidges)
My first kinda mod thingy was the eleaf Pico.

Now I have a puma 200w with a Solomon 3
I love desert flavors and looking forward to the VapeCon this year (first time ever)

I'm going to buy a mod, a Zeus x tank and some juices and I hope there will be DIY stands cause I'm running low on supplies

Well this is me hope I didn't mess the intro up

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

SparkySA said:


> Hey guys my Name is Sparky aka Mark
> 
> I'm here in the West Rand due to work, I miss Pretoria alot,
> 
> I started vaping I guess when it started here in SA (from the Montana traders when it was those horrible pencil looking things with wierd looking cartidges)
> My first kinda mod thingy was the eleaf Pico.
> 
> Now I have a puma 200w with a Solomon 3
> I love desert flavors and looking forward to the VapeCon this year (first time ever)
> 
> I'm going to buy a mod and a Zeus x mod and some juices and I hope there will be DIY stands cause I'm running low on supplies
> 
> Well this is me hope I didn't mess the intro up


Welcome to the big vaping family @SparkySA .Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Chantellabella said:


> Hey guys! I'm Chantal, and I've been vaping for about 4 years now. I use an Asmodus Minikin V2, with a Wotofo Profile Unity RTA (I just started building my own coils a few months ago, lol). Really looking forward to Vapecon!
> 
> I'm a graphic designer at a private university, love heavy metal, and petting all the animals that comes my way



Welcome to the forum @Chantellabella


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

SparkySA said:


> Hey guys my Name is Sparky aka Mark
> 
> I'm here in the West Rand due to work, I miss Pretoria alot,
> 
> I started vaping I guess when it started here in SA (from the Montana traders when it was those horrible pencil looking things with wierd looking cartidges)
> My first kinda mod thingy was the eleaf Pico.
> 
> Now I have a puma 200w with a Solomon 3
> I love desert flavors and looking forward to the VapeCon this year (first time ever)
> 
> I'm going to buy a mod, a Zeus x tank and some juices and I hope there will be DIY stands cause I'm running low on supplies
> 
> Well this is me hope I didn't mess the intro up



Welcome to the forum @SparkySA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @SparkySA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP

Hello and welcome to the forum @SparkySA. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle05

Hi All,Michael from Witbank,been vaping for 2years now & have an stabwood addiction


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

kyle05 said:


> Hi All,Michael from Witbank,been vaping for 2years now & have an stabwood addiction
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @kyle05


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @kyle05

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

kyle05 said:


> Hi All,Michael from Witbank,been vaping for 2years now & have an stabwood addiction
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum @kyle05 . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @SparkySA ;.

I hope that you enjoy VapeCon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @kyle05

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome @kyle05

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WBotha

Hi im WJ Botha . 

I quit smoking 2014 but started again in 2016 . The main problem me was the food cravings when you try to quit . Vaping solved the problem , I have been vaping since November 2018 and the cravings are gone . I enjoy the vaping community I wish I committed to it sooner . 

Im proud to say that I mixed my first batch of DIY juice today .
Thanks for the Awesome Forum

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Congratulations on quitting @WBotha . Welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @WBotha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

WBotha Welcome to the forum - your new family !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

WBotha said:


> Hi im WJ Botha .
> 
> I quit smoking 2014 but started again in 2016 . The main problem me was the food cravings when you try to quit . Vaping solved the problem , I have been vaping since November 2018 and the cravings are gone . I enjoy the vaping community I wish I committed to it sooner .
> 
> Im proud to say that I mixed my first batch of DIY juice today .
> Thanks for the Awesome Forum



Welcome to the forum @WBotha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Good afternoon all

Not a new member but had an extended leave of absence. 

Back with a positive outlook and hope to again help new guys get and stay of the analogues.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome back @Arthster

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome back @Arthster

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Arthster said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> Not a new member but had an extended leave of absence.
> 
> Back with a positive outlook and hope to again help new guys get and stay of the analogues.



Welcome back @Arthster

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skaiza

Hi everyone!
I bought the Vaporesso Revenger X last year with the hope of quitting 'the stinkies' but have been failing miserably. I've enjoyed more of the dessert flavoured juices but lately they've just started tasting too sweet for me. If anyone has any advice or recommendations for me that would be awesome!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arthster

Skaiza said:


> Hi everyone!
> I bought the Vaporesso Revenger X last year with the hope of quitting 'the stinkies' but have been failing miserably. I've enjoyed more of the dessert flavoured juices but lately they've just started tasting too sweet for me. If anyone has any advice or recommendations for me that would be awesome!



Hi @Skaiza and welcome. 

I know how you feel with the desert stuff as I have the same problem. what works for me is to do some desert flavors until I feel  at that point i switch to fruity stuff (Strawberry type flavors especially) and I keep at those until I feel like its over now then switch back. 

There are so many very delicious flavors out there to try just keep at it until you find your flavors. 
Is this the same issue that causes you to go back to stinkiest or is there other factors that causes you to go back?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Skaiza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Skaiza said:


> Hi everyone!
> I bought the Vaporesso Revenger X last year with the hope of quitting 'the stinkies' but have been failing miserably. I've enjoyed more of the dessert flavoured juices but lately they've just started tasting too sweet for me. If anyone has any advice or recommendations for me that would be awesome!



Welcome to the forum @Skaiza 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Warm welcome to all the recent new members

Have been busy on VapeCon preparations and at the event itself so haven't had the chance to welcome new members.

Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along. We are very lucky to have many experienced and helpful vapers here. 

Enjoy your stay and I hope the forum can help you improve your vaping journey and make new connections in this wonderful community.

Vape on!

Warm welcome to 
@SivenZN 
@NaveshM04 
@Chantellabella - how was VapeCon?
@SparkySA 
@kyle05 - lots of stabwood lovers here on the forum !
@WBotha - congrats on your first DIY juice - let us know how it tasted
@Skaiza 

And welcome back @Arthster - great to see you back on the forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Silver said:


> Warm welcome to all the recent new members
> 
> Have been busy on VapeCon preparations and at the event itself so haven't had the chance to welcome new members.
> 
> Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along. We are very lucky to have many experienced and helpful vapers here.
> 
> Enjoy your stay and I hope the forum can help you improve your vaping journey and make new connections in this wonderful community.
> 
> Vape on!
> 
> Warm welcome to
> @SivenZN
> @NaveshM04
> @Chantellabella - how was VapeCon?
> @SparkySA
> @kyle05 - lots of stabwood lovers here on the forum !
> @WBotha - congrats on your first DIY juice - let us know how it tasted
> @Skaiza
> 
> And welcome back @Arthster - great to see you back on the forum!
> 
> View attachment 176723



Thank you @Silver. Really glad to be back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Infinitespace

Hey buddies, 

Welcome to the other newbies like myself, and thanks to the veterans for this site and headstart. 

I am fairly new to vaping and without support, have learned a thing or two which would have been less costly had i known about this forum. 

Im a guy in durban, still trying to find my right vape to completely quit smoking. And would be glad to keep company with the vaping community in our country.

At the moment i do need some tips and also have some of my devices and eliquid supplies to sell. 

Looking forward to being in touch and interacting with the group.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Infinitespace

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Acidkill

Welcome @Infinitespace, you'll get all the info and support you need here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster

Welcome aboard @Infinitespace 

Sounds like you will fit right in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Infinitespace said:


> Hey buddies,
> 
> Welcome to the other newbies like myself, and thanks to the veterans for this site and headstart.
> 
> I am fairly new to vaping and without support, have learned a thing or two which would have been less costly had i known about this forum.
> 
> Im a guy in durban, still trying to find my right vape to completely quit smoking. And would be glad to keep company with the vaping community in our country.
> 
> At the moment i do need some tips and also have some of my devices and eliquid supplies to sell.
> 
> Looking forward to being in touch and interacting with the group.



Welcome to the forum @Infinitespace

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FranskylinM

Well hello people, this is a bit back to front (seeing as I already posted in the classifieds...oops) I am from Boksburg, started vaping this year May and loving every mango, strawberry or banana so far.

Thanks to this forum I have already learnt a lot, hopefully more to come.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

FranskylinM said:


> Well hello people, this is a bit back to front (seeing as I already posted in the classifieds...oops) I am from Boksburg, started vaping this year May and loving every mango, strawberry or banana so far.
> 
> Thanks to this forum I have already learnt a lot, hopefully more to come.



Welcome @FranskylinM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @FranskylinM


----------



## RudiP

Hello fellow vapers.

It has been two weeks now since I last had a cigarette. I was smoking between 40 and 60 cigarettes a day. Yep, a true chain smoker. Before I started vaping, I was more leaning towards an average of 60 a day. I had chest pains, regularly coughed up vile phlegm, and I was smelling like shit. Once I was in hospital for two days and could not smoke. When I was discharged on day 3, I could smell the ciggie pong still coming from the pores of my skin.

I got my hands on an old Noisy Crick, an atomiser and 60ml 6mg e-juice. I chain vaped, and by the end of the first week I was down to 10 cigarettes a day and vaping was equal to or more expensive than smoking. I just went through the juice like mad. It took me more than a month to get to 1 cigarette a day, and then about another 2 weeks to quit that one ciggie, and now I have only been vaping for 2 weeks.

These days I go through about 1/2 a bottle of 30ml vape juice, so 15ml a day, but I started mixing it myself to get only 1.5mg nic juice.

Friends are telling me about lung disease and death somewhere overseas due to vaping. Well, maybe, maybe not. The only thing that I know, is that I just could not kick the cigarettes and smoking 60 a day was me anyway heading towards an early grave. Champix, Zyban, cold turkey, Allen Carr... nothing could get me off the damn ciggies.

From 60 cigarettes a day to a weak 15ml a day. Not bad, I would say. The end goal is still no smoking and no vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Infinitespace .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @FranskylinM . I trust that you will enjoy your time here with us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @RudiP


----------



## Silver

Infinitespace said:


> Hey buddies,
> 
> Welcome to the other newbies like myself, and thanks to the veterans for this site and headstart.
> 
> I am fairly new to vaping and without support, have learned a thing or two which would have been less costly had i known about this forum.
> 
> Im a guy in durban, still trying to find my right vape to completely quit smoking. And would be glad to keep company with the vaping community in our country.
> 
> At the moment i do need some tips and also have some of my devices and eliquid supplies to sell.
> 
> Looking forward to being in touch and interacting with the group.



Welcome to the forum @Infinitespace 
Youve come to the right place to get your vaping questions answered - feel free to ask your questions on the forum - we are lucky to have so many helpful experienced vapers here with us.
All the best


----------



## Silver

FranskylinM said:


> Well hello people, this is a bit back to front (seeing as I already posted in the classifieds...oops) I am from Boksburg, started vaping this year May and loving every mango, strawberry or banana so far.
> 
> Thanks to this forum I have already learnt a lot, hopefully more to come.



Welcome @FranskylinM 
Glad you enjoying it
All the best for your vaping journey !


----------



## Silver

RudiP said:


> Hello fellow vapers.
> 
> It has been two weeks now since I last had a cigarette. I was smoking between 40 and 60 cigarettes a day. Yep, a true chain smoker. Before I started vaping, I was more leaning towards an average of 60 a day. I had chest pains, regularly coughed up vile phlegm, and I was smelling like shit. Once I was in hospital for two days and could not smoke. When I was discharged on day 3, I could smell the ciggie pong still coming from the pores of my skin.
> 
> I got my hands on an old Noisy Crick, an atomiser and 60ml 6mg e-juice. I chain vaped, and by the end of the first week I was down to 10 cigarettes a day and vaping was equal to or more expensive than smoking. I just went through the juice like mad. It took me more than a month to get to 1 cigarette a day, and then about another 2 weeks to quit that one ciggie, and now I have only been vaping for 2 weeks.
> 
> These days I go through about 1/2 a bottle of 30ml vape juice, so 15ml a day, but I started mixing it myself to get only 1.5mg nic juice.
> 
> Friends are telling me about lung disease and death somewhere overseas due to vaping. Well, maybe, maybe not. The only thing that I know, is that I just could not kick the cigarettes and smoking 60 a day was me anyway heading towards an early grave. Champix, Zyban, cold turkey, Allen Carr... nothing could get me off the damn ciggies.
> 
> From 60 cigarettes a day to a weak 15ml a day. Not bad, I would say. The end goal is still no smoking and no vaping.



Welcome to the forum @RudiP 
Big congrats on kicking the 60 stinkie a day habit! That is an EPIC achievement! You can be very proud of yourself and I am sure your lungs are thanking you for this change.

My advice to you is keep an extra vape setup with stronger juice - just in case you feel intense cravings. But if you dont need that, then that's great.

Marvellous to hear your story
Keep it up
We rooting for you and feel free to ask questions as you go along.

All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

RudiP said:


> Hello fellow vapers.
> 
> It has been two weeks now since I last had a cigarette. I was smoking between 40 and 60 cigarettes a day. Yep, a true chain smoker. Before I started vaping, I was more leaning towards an average of 60 a day. I had chest pains, regularly coughed up vile phlegm, and I was smelling like shit. Once I was in hospital for two days and could not smoke. When I was discharged on day 3, I could smell the ciggie pong still coming from the pores of my skin.
> 
> I got my hands on an old Noisy Crick, an atomiser and 60ml 6mg e-juice. I chain vaped, and by the end of the first week I was down to 10 cigarettes a day and vaping was equal to or more expensive than smoking. I just went through the juice like mad. It took me more than a month to get to 1 cigarette a day, and then about another 2 weeks to quit that one ciggie, and now I have only been vaping for 2 weeks.
> 
> These days I go through about 1/2 a bottle of 30ml vape juice, so 15ml a day, but I started mixing it myself to get only 1.5mg nic juice.
> 
> Friends are telling me about lung disease and death somewhere overseas due to vaping. Well, maybe, maybe not. The only thing that I know, is that I just could not kick the cigarettes and smoking 60 a day was me anyway heading towards an early grave. Champix, Zyban, cold turkey, Allen Carr... nothing could get me off the damn ciggies.
> 
> From 60 cigarettes a day to a weak 15ml a day. Not bad, I would say. The end goal is still no smoking and no vaping.



Welcome to the forum @RudiP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanTheR11

Hey my fellow vaping fam.

Name is Martin, so some of you might know me, lol.

Where do I start, introductions have never been a strong suit. 

Well, let me start off by saying this (feels like a AA meeting, lol), I used to smoke between 30 and 60 cigarettes a day. Yeah you read right, in a single day, from 4am to 10pm and when I went out with friends, that number increased drastically. I was a chain smoker of note. Smoked like that for 20 odd years, but one day I had to go to the doctor for a checkup and got told my chest sounds very closed up as I was breathing heavily, had chest pains now and then and got very very aggressive if I couldn't grab a stinky or three, even flying from JHB to CPT was a nightmare for me. 

I then read up and saw that you get alternatives to smoking stinky's that produce vapor that looked the same as smoke. Decided well let me try that out, because nothing else helped me in the past (patches, gum etc etc, tried everything). Got my first ever vape pen back in 2006/7, a joytech eleaf ego c, from a dodgy (or I thought they were dodge) place close to home. Turned out these people were not dodgy at all, vaping was just so new that people frowned upon it. Things went exceptionally well, until I lost my job and things went south and lead me back onto the dark path of the stinky's. 

I was on them for a good few years until I started getting chest pains, shortness of breath, had the vile phlegm and got sick quickly. Then I decided it was time to revisit getting onto vaping. I was so flabbergasted as to how much vaping and devices had progressed in the time that I was back on the stinky's. Read and watched a few reviews online and decided that now was a good time as ever to order myself a device again in 2012. I settled on the Eleaf iJust S as the cheapest starter kit I could find locally, so placed my order and the wait started. Few days later I received my starter kit and 30ml of 6mg juice. I went outside, smoked my last stinky while waiting for the battery to charge and haven't touched a stinky since. My friends and family thought I was having an early mid life crisis and thought I was going insane when I started vaping. Haven't looked back since and been happily vaping and converting everyone I can over to the dark side because we have cookies and it's delicious, lmao.

And that is where the downhill spiral started. I ventured into the DIY world but there was not a lot of help freely available and had to learn the hard way how to mix up some decent vape-able juice. So with some epic failures under the belt I wanted to give up DIY mixing as a whole, then a friend introduced me to ELR and ATF. I will never forget my first ever recipe I mixed that I could ADV all day, everyday. It was one of the first iterations of Mustard Milk, that I adapted ever so slightly with some TFA Marshmallow that I learnt from my previous mistakes actually adds some sweetness to the mix.

Since then I ventured into the coil building world, just as a hobby for myself or when I get bored.

So ja that's me, been happily vaping since 2012, building my own coils and also make my own DIY juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Amir

PanTheR11 said:


> Hey my fellow vaping fam.
> 
> Name is Martin, so some of you might know me, lol.
> 
> Where do I start, introductions have never been a strong suit.
> 
> Well, let me start off by saying this (feels like a AA meeting, lol), I used to smoke between 30 and 60 cigarettes a day. Yeah you read right, in a single day, from 4am to 10pm and when I went out with friends, that number increased drastically. I was a chain smoker of note. Smoked like that for 20 odd years, but one day I had to go to the doctor for a checkup and got told my chest sounds very closed up as I was breathing heavily, had chest pains now and then and got very very aggressive if I couldn't grab a stinky or three, even flying from JHB to CPT was a nightmare for me.
> 
> I then read up and saw that you get alternatives to smoking stinky's that produce vapor that looked the same as smoke. Decided well let me try that out, because nothing else helped me in the past (patches, gum etc etc, tried everything). Got my first ever vape pen back in 2006/7, a joytech eleaf ego c, from a dodgy (or I thought they were dodge) place close to home. Turned out these people were not dodgy at all, vaping was just so new that people frowned upon it. Things went exceptionally well, until I lost my job and things went south and lead me back onto the dark path of the stinky's.
> 
> I was on them for a good few years until I started getting chest pains, shortness of breath, had the vile phlegm and got sick quickly. Then I decided it was time to revisit getting onto vaping. I was so flabbergasted as to how much vaping and devices had progressed in the time that I was back on the stinky's. Read and watched a few reviews online and decided that now was a good time as ever to order myself a device again in 2012. I settled on the Eleaf iJust S as the cheapest starter kit I could find locally, so placed my order and the wait started. Few days later I received my starter kit and 30ml of 6mg juice. I went outside, smoked my last stinky while waiting for the battery to charge and haven't touched a stinky since. My friends and family thought I was having an early mid life crisis and thought I was going insane when I started vaping. Haven't looked back since and been happily vaping and converting everyone I can over to the dark side because we have cookies and it's delicious, lmao.
> 
> And that is where the downhill spiral started. I ventured into the DIY world but there was not a lot of help freely available and had to learn the hard way how to mix up some decent vape-able juice. So with some epic failures under the belt I wanted to give up DIY mixing as a whole, then a friend introduced me to ELR and ATF. I will never forget my first ever recipe I mixed that I could ADV all day, everyday. It was one of the first iterations of Mustard Milk, that I adapted ever so slightly with some TFA Marshmallow that I learnt from my previous mistakes actually adds some sweetness to the mix.
> 
> Since then I ventured into the coil building world, just as a hobby for myself or when I get bored.
> 
> So ja that's me, been happily vaping since 2012, building my own coils and also make my own DIY juice.




Welcome @PanTheR11

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @RudiP . Congratulations on giving up the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @PanTheR11 .

Congratulations on giving up smoking. I also smoked heavily for 35 years and gave up the moment I started vaping.

There is tons of DIY info on the forum. Check out the recipe threads lower down on the home page.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome to the forum @PanTheR11, thanks for sharing you vaping story. It brought back quite a few memories.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @PanTheR11

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @PanTheR11 
Congrats on quitting the stinkies! Great achievement.
Looking forward to hearing more about your experiences
All the best and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PanTheR11

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, I feel at home already 

@Puff the Magic Dragon I have been doing DIY exclusively for roughly 4 years. My one recipe took 3 years to perfect, but hey we are never to old to learn new things 

edit to fix spelling mistake

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TonySC

Greetings!

I switched to vaping some 4 years ago with a KangerTech Subox Mini-C kit. No leaks ever, loved the ceramic coils, great flavor, was a legendary experience; even tried my hand at some diy mixing. Then my tank glass broke (didn't even know they could break back then) and there wasn't a single replacement glass for it to be found in Durban (still isn't). Before I knew it, I was back to my pipes and rolling my own. ...Fast forward to today. Stopped smoking cold turkey and jumped on the vaping wagon proper this time. 3 weeks and loving how much vaping has changed! Already sitting with a handful of mods and tanks, and knee deep in flavor concentrates, wires and what have you.
Looking forward to the greate resources buried herein!

Tony

P.S. How does one get one's forum name changed/modified?

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @TonySC DSD v

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

TonySC DSD v said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I switched to vaping some 4 years ago with a KangerTech Subox Mini-C kit. No leaks ever, loved the ceramic coils, great flavor, was a legendary experience; even tried my hand at some diy mixing. Then my tank glass broke (didn't even know they could break back then) and there wasn't a single replacement glass for it to be found in Durban (still isn't). Before I knew it, I was back to my pipes and rolling my own. ...Fast forward to today. Stopped smoking cold turkey and jumped on the vaping wagon proper this time. 3 weeks and loving how much vaping has changed! Already sitting with a handful of mods and tanks, and knee deep in flavor concentrates, wires and what have you.
> Looking forward to the greate resources buried herein!
> 
> Tony
> 
> P.S. How does one get one's forum name changed/modified?


Welcome to the forum @TonySC DSD v . Enjoy your stay. Just take note once you have a profile/forum name you will not be able to edit it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @TonySC DSD v . Congratulations on returning to vaping. You won't regret it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @TonySC DSD v 

Congrats on the second time round
Wishing you all the best for your journey
Let us know how it goes and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to all the new members


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kaduky

Good day

William from Cape Town. Not really sure for how long I've been vaping now, been a few years. 

My first real vaping experience besides the Twisps that were out was from a Broadside mech mod and an O.G Goon combo with Blueberry Jam Monster(perhaps the only locally available jam flavor could get in cpt at the time) and oh my, it triggered a flavour chasing hunt lol.

Lakker

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Kaduky said:


> Good day
> 
> William from Cape Town. Not really sure for how long I've been vaping now, been a few years.
> 
> My first real vaping experience besides the Twisps that were out was from a Broadside mech mod and an O.G Goon combo with Blueberry Jam Monster(perhaps the only locally available jam flavor could get in cpt at the time) and oh my, it triggered a flavour chasing hunt lol.
> 
> Lakker


Welcome to the forum @Kaduky . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @TonySC DSD v
and @Kaduky . Enjoy your stay guys.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Kaduky .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Kaduky said:


> Good day
> 
> William from Cape Town. Not really sure for how long I've been vaping now, been a few years.
> 
> My first real vaping experience besides the Twisps that were out was from a Broadside mech mod and an O.G Goon combo with Blueberry Jam Monster(perhaps the only locally available jam flavor could get in cpt at the time) and oh my, it triggered a flavour chasing hunt lol.
> 
> Lakker



Welcome to the forum @Kaduky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @Kaduky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Kaduky said:


> Good day
> 
> William from Cape Town. Not really sure for how long I've been vaping now, been a few years.
> 
> My first real vaping experience besides the Twisps that were out was from a Broadside mech mod and an O.G Goon combo with Blueberry Jam Monster(perhaps the only locally available jam flavor could get in cpt at the time) and oh my, it triggered a flavour chasing hunt lol.
> 
> Lakker


Welcome 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jiras_w

.


----------



## Kylef901

Hi Everyone

Kyle here from Cape Town. Started vaping a couple months ago as I used to smoke a lot of shisha socially. Now I vape 0mg socially.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

Kylef901 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Kyle here from Cape Town. Started vaping a couple months ago as I used to smoke a lot of shisha socially. Now I vape 0mg socially.


Welcome 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Kylef901 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Kyle here from Cape Town. Started vaping a couple months ago as I used to smoke a lot of shisha socially. Now I vape 0mg socially.



Welcome to the forum @Kylef901

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

TonySC said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I switched to vaping some 4 years ago with a KangerTech Subox Mini-C kit. No leaks ever, loved the ceramic coils, great flavor, was a legendary experience; even tried my hand at some diy mixing. Then my tank glass broke (didn't even know they could break back then) and there wasn't a single replacement glass for it to be found in Durban (still isn't). Before I knew it, I was back to my pipes and rolling my own. ...Fast forward to today. Stopped smoking cold turkey and jumped on the vaping wagon proper this time. 3 weeks and loving how much vaping has changed! Already sitting with a handful of mods and tanks, and knee deep in flavor concentrates, wires and what have you.
> Looking forward to the greate resources buried herein!
> 
> Tony
> 
> P.S. How does one get one's forum name changed/modified?


Sorry , once you have chosen your name it is here for life , so @TonySC it will be . If you can talk to one of the mods , I'm sure they can resolve your emergency.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Kylef901 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Kyle here from Cape Town. Started vaping a couple months ago as I used to smoke a lot of shisha socially. Now I vape 0mg socially.


Welcome to the forum @Kylef901 . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Kaduky said:


> Good day
> 
> William from Cape Town. Not really sure for how long I've been vaping now, been a few years.
> 
> My first real vaping experience besides the Twisps that were out was from a Broadside mech mod and an O.G Goon combo with Blueberry Jam Monster(perhaps the only locally available jam flavor could get in cpt at the time) and oh my, it triggered a flavour chasing hunt lol.
> 
> Lakker



Welcome to the forum @Kaduky 
Thanks for the intro and wishing you all the best from here
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Kylef901 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Kyle here from Cape Town. Started vaping a couple months ago as I used to smoke a lot of shisha socially. Now I vape 0mg socially.



Welcome @Kylef901 
Congrats on the vaping, I’m sure your lungs are thanking you by now
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TonySC

ARYANTO said:


> Sorry , once you have chosen your name it is here for life , so @TonySC it will be . If you can talk to one of the mods , I'm sure they can resolve your emergency.


Thanks!! And matter resolved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Welcome to the latest arrivals may your stay be long and pleasant.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## St-Benedict

Hi my name is Bennett, been vaping since 2015 on and off but now I want to quit smoking permanently. I started vaping because there was a twisp stand right outside my work place and I just found it cool and better than cigs. I'm excited to be vaping again and about all the viarity that's out there now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

St-Benedict said:


> Hi my name is Bennett, been vaping since 2015 on and off but now I want to quit smoking permanently. I started vaping because there was a twisp stand right outside my work place and I just found it cool and better than cigs. I'm excited to be vaping again and about all the viarity that's out there now.


Hi @St-Benedict  welcome!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

St-Benedict said:


> Hi my name is Bennett, been vaping since 2015 on and off but now I want to quit smoking permanently. I started vaping because there was a twisp stand right outside my work place and I just found it cool and better than cigs. I'm excited to be vaping again and about all the viarity that's out there now.


Welcome to the forum @St-Benedict . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

St-Benedict said:


> Hi my name is Bennett, been vaping since 2015 on and off but now I want to quit smoking permanently. I started vaping because there was a twisp stand right outside my work place and I just found it cool and better than cigs. I'm excited to be vaping again and about all the viarity that's out there now.


Welcome and enjoy 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

Welcome to the forum @St-Benedict

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

St-Benedict said:


> Hi my name is Bennett, been vaping since 2015 on and off but now I want to quit smoking permanently. I started vaping because there was a twisp stand right outside my work place and I just found it cool and better than cigs. I'm excited to be vaping again and about all the viarity that's out there now.



Welcome to the forum @St-Benedict and thanks for the intro
All the best for your vaping journey and quitting the stinkies.
We have a lot of helpful experienced vapers here on the forum so feel free to ask questions as you go along. 
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tashveer

Hi Guys,

My name is Tashveer, I'm from Durban. 

I actually started Vaping in 2016 I think, but it's been on and off. Two reasons why I go back to smoking at times is that 1, I find my Mod sometimes to big to carry around and 2, I sometimes am out of budget for Juice. 

I did try mixing my own liquid as well and then stopped - guess I got lazy etc. 

Anyway, I have posted some of my old stuff for sale hoping to recover some money (that isn't going to well as nobody uses those atty's anymore lol) and get myself something smaller and easier to carry around. I do have my eye on a Smok Nord / Drag Nano and have watched some videos on Nic Salts so I may give that a bash soon. 

Thanks for an awesome forum. 

Tashveer

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Tashveer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Tashveer, I'm from Durban.
> 
> I actually started Vaping in 2016 I think, but it's been on and off. Two reasons why I go back to smoking at times is that 1, I find my Mod sometimes to big to carry around and 2, I sometimes am out of budget for Juice.
> 
> I did try mixing my own liquid as well and then stopped - guess I got lazy etc.
> 
> Anyway, I have posted some of my old stuff for sale hoping to recover some money (that isn't going to well as nobody uses those atty's anymore lol) and get myself something smaller and easier to carry around. I do have my eye on a Smok Nord / Drag Nano and have watched some videos on Nic Salts so I may give that a bash soon.
> 
> Thanks for an awesome forum.
> 
> Tashveer


Welcome to the forum @Tashveer 
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Amir

Tashveer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Tashveer, I'm from Durban.
> 
> I actually started Vaping in 2016 I think, but it's been on and off. Two reasons why I go back to smoking at times is that 1, I find my Mod sometimes to big to carry around and 2, I sometimes am out of budget for Juice.
> 
> I did try mixing my own liquid as well and then stopped - guess I got lazy etc.
> 
> Anyway, I have posted some of my old stuff for sale hoping to recover some money (that isn't going to well as nobody uses those atty's anymore lol) and get myself something smaller and easier to carry around. I do have my eye on a Smok Nord / Drag Nano and have watched some videos on Nic Salts so I may give that a bash soon.
> 
> Thanks for an awesome forum.
> 
> Tashveer



Welcome to the forum @Tashveer


----------



## SparkySA

PanTheR11 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, I feel at home already
> 
> @Puff the Magic Dragon I have been doing DIY exclusively for roughly 4 years. My one recipe took 3 years to perfect, but hey we are never to old to learn new things
> 
> edit to fix spelling mistake


Please pm me you recepie I might like it lolz


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Tashveer 
Wishing you all the best to kick the stinkies for good
Enjoy your stay


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum @Tashveer. Enjoy your stay


----------



## SAVaper

Tashveer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Tashveer, I'm from Durban.
> 
> I actually started Vaping in 2016 I think, but it's been on and off. Two reasons why I go back to smoking at times is that 1, I find my Mod sometimes to big to carry around and 2, I sometimes am out of budget for Juice.
> 
> I did try mixing my own liquid as well and then stopped - guess I got lazy etc.
> 
> Anyway, I have posted some of my old stuff for sale hoping to recover some money (that isn't going to well as nobody uses those atty's anymore lol) and get myself something smaller and easier to carry around. I do have my eye on a Smok Nord / Drag Nano and have watched some videos on Nic Salts so I may give that a bash soon.
> 
> Thanks for an awesome forum.
> 
> Tashveer


Welcome 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eraser

Hey guys. 
Started vaping few months ago on the smok rkiss kit. 
That quickly escalated to a voprstorm puma mod with zeus x rta.

Also just started dit juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Eraser said:


> Hey guys.
> Started vaping few months ago on the smok rkiss kit.
> That quickly escalated to a voprstorm puma mod with zeus x rta.
> 
> Also just started dit juice.


Welcome to the forum @Eraser  Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Eraser said:


> Hey guys.
> Started vaping few months ago on the smok rkiss kit.
> That quickly escalated to a voprstorm puma mod with zeus x rta.
> 
> Also just started dit juice.


Awesome. Enjoy 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Eraser said:


> Hey guys.
> Started vaping few months ago on the smok rkiss kit.
> That quickly escalated to a voprstorm puma mod with zeus x rta.
> 
> Also just started dit juice.



Welcome to the forum @Eraser 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eraser

Thanks for the welcome guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum :

@St-Benedict 
@Tashveer
@Eraser

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Eraser said:


> Hey guys.
> Started vaping few months ago on the smok rkiss kit.
> That quickly escalated to a voprstorm puma mod with zeus x rta.
> 
> Also just started dit juice.



Welcome to the forum @Eraser
Great to hear - enjoy your stay with us

There's lots of DIY content here and many great recipes. There are also many helpful DIY experts on the forum!

Feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## django55

hello everyone, my name is Willy (nick Django55) and a newbe here on the forum I come from a town on the Belgian coast called Ostend, I have used cigarettes and roll tobacco for 41 years, I have been vaping for a year now, and I recently made the step to make my own flavors. My preference is tobacco flavors, but I also find the fruit flavors very tasty.
Hope to be included in your community and become a full-fledged mixer with the help of all of you here.
Greetings from Ostend on the North Sea
django55

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

django55 said:


> hello everyone, my name is Willy (nick Django55) and a newbe here on the forum I come from a town on the Belgian coast called Ostend, I have used cigarettes and roll tobacco for 41 years, I have been vaping for a year now, and I recently made the step to make my own flavors. My preference is tobacco flavors, but I also find the fruit flavors very tasty.
> Hope to be included in your community and become a full-fledged mixer with the help of all of you here.
> Greetings from Ostend on the North Sea
> django55


Welcome the forum @django55 . Enjoy your stay here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanTheR11

SparkySA said:


> Please pm me you recepie I might like it lolz



I cannot sorry, it’s going into the commercial market soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skillie@23

Hi everyone

My name is Chris and live in Cape town

Started vaping a few months ago. At the moment i'm using the Rincoe Manto S 228W mod with the Zeus X RTA

Still new to the juice, 1 i like is DNA's blue milkshake juice. Go through that quite quick

Glad to be part of your forum

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Skillie@23 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Chris and live in Cape town
> 
> Started vaping a few months ago. At the moment i'm using the Rincoe Manto S 228W mod with the Zeus X RTA
> 
> Still new to the juice, 1 i like is DNA's blue milkshake juice. Go through that quite quick
> 
> Glad to be part of your forum


Welcome to the forum @Skillie@23 fellow Capetonian.You should pop in at one of our Cape Town vape meets that is held once in while to try some juices and meet some members. Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skillie@23

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome to the forum @Skillie@23 fellow Capetonian.You should pop in at one of our Cape Town vape meets that is held once in while to try some juices and meet some members. Enjoy your stay.


Hi MrGSmokeFree will definitely do. How will i know about the meeting? Sorry, still new to the whole forum thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Skillie@23 said:


> Hi MrGSmokeFree will definitely do. How will i know about the meeting? Sorry, still new to the whole forum thing


Cool @Skillie@23 just keep an eye on this thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-month-end-meets.t48845/page-49

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shah.1

Hey, thanks. I have been on the twisp tyko for about a week. Coils dont seem to last without a burnt taste for more than a day who can advice ? I have bought 2 tykos and they are exactly the same with regards to the burnts unpleasant taste I really need help


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi @Shah.1 . Welcome to the forum.

I would suggest that you start a thread to get an answer to your burned cotton problem.

There can be several problems that lead to a dry hit or burned taste. Your PG\VG ratio may make the juice too thick to reach the coil easily. Your wattage may be too high. You may have a faulty coil etc. Start a thread and I am sure someone will help you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

Hey all! Just joined. I smoked 2-3 packs/day for nearly 25 years and finally found a way to successfully quit when I started vaping nearly 5 years ago. I have found a new hobby in DIY E-juice and rebuildable Atomizers. I also collect vapes anything from pod devices to Mechanical Mods. I pretty much use any of the devices I own at least once to see how they vape. Some stay on the shelf after that, and some get reused from time to time. I like Mechanical Mods and want to start exploring stacked mods, but need more information on them before I am confident enough to go there.

But any, Hello, glad to be here and smoke free!

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

django55 said:


> hello everyone, my name is Willy (nick Django55) and a newbe here on the forum I come from a town on the Belgian coast called Ostend, I have used cigarettes and roll tobacco for 41 years, I have been vaping for a year now, and I recently made the step to make my own flavors. My preference is tobacco flavors, but I also find the fruit flavors very tasty.
> Hope to be included in your community and become a full-fledged mixer with the help of all of you here.
> Greetings from Ostend on the North Sea
> django55



Warm welcome to the forum @django55 
Congrats on the vaping
Great to have you here with us from so far away
Looking forward to hearing more
Enjoy the DIY juicemaking!


----------



## Silver

Skillie@23 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My name is Chris and live in Cape town
> 
> Started vaping a few months ago. At the moment i'm using the Rincoe Manto S 228W mod with the Zeus X RTA
> 
> Still new to the juice, 1 i like is DNA's blue milkshake juice. Go through that quite quick
> 
> Glad to be part of your forum



Welcome @Skillie@23 
Thanks for joining and for the intro
All the best for your vaping journey!
Enjoy your stay !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Edwinbetz said:


> Hey all! Just joined. I smoked 2-3 packs/day for nearly 25 years and finally found a way to successfully quit when I started vaping nearly 5 years ago. I have found a new hobby in DIY E-juice and rebuildable Atomizers. I also collect vapes anything from pod devices to Mechanical Mods. I pretty much use any of the devices I own at least once to see how they vape. Some stay on the shelf after that, and some get reused from time to time. I like Mechanical Mods and want to start exploring stacked mods, but need more information on them before I am confident enough to go there.
> 
> But any, Hello, glad to be here and smoke free!
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @Edwinbetz 
Saw your collection on the other thread - wow!
Great to see a fellow vaper that enjoys the hobby side of things
Don't worry there are various rabbit holes in vaping and they are all very deep
Enjoy it
There are plenty experienced helpful vapers here with us so feel free to ask questions as you go along.
For the stacked mod, go to the mechanical section and feel free to make a new thread there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Edwinbetz said:


> Hey all! Just joined. I smoked 2-3 packs/day for nearly 25 years and finally found a way to successfully quit when I started vaping nearly 5 years ago. I have found a new hobby in DIY E-juice and rebuildable Atomizers. I also collect vapes anything from pod devices to Mechanical Mods. I pretty much use any of the devices I own at least once to see how they vape. Some stay on the shelf after that, and some get reused from time to time. I like Mechanical Mods and want to start exploring stacked mods, but need more information on them before I am confident enough to go there.
> 
> But any, Hello, glad to be here and smoke free!
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum @Edwinbetz  Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NicolasF

Hi everyone.
My name is Nicolas, I'm from a small dorpie near Kenton on Sea in the Eastern Cape.
Smoked a packet a day for about 30 years (its actually the first time I wrote that.. scary).
Anyway I was introduced to e-cigs when the whole thing just started with those nasty cigarette like looking devices, then got a Twisp, then another one.. No idea why. Finally realised that juice could taste nice and swapped to an Eleaf iJust. That lasted for a while until i upgraded to the Smok AL85. Couldn't keep up with the cost and quality of the atomisers, so smacked a Dead Rabbit RTA on it and was pretty happy. Damn thing is starting to fall apart and needs to be kept together with tape and glue. So! The next mod is on it's way and I'm really looking forward to it. Ordered a Vaporesso Gen from the friendly guys at SirVape. I mix my own juice although _I still haven't found what I'm looking for_... Also starting to build my own coils, we'll see how that goes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Edwinbetz

NicolasF said:


> Hi everyone.
> My name is Nicolas, I'm from a small dorpie near Kenton on Sea in the Eastern Cape.
> Smoked a packet a day for about 30 years (its actually the first time I wrote that.. scary).
> Anyway I was introduced to e-cigs when the whole thing just started with those nasty cigarette like looking devices, then got a Twisp, then another one.. No idea why. Finally realised that juice could taste nice and swapped to an Eleaf iJust. That lasted for a while until i upgraded to the Smok AL85. Couldn't keep up with the cost and quality of the atomisers, so smacked a Dead Rabbit RTA on it and was pretty happy. Damn thing is starting to fall apart and needs to be kept together with tape and glue. So! The next mod is on it's way and I'm really looking forward to it. Ordered a Vaporesso Gen from the friendly guys at SirVape. I mix my own juice although _I still haven't found what I'm looking for_... Also starting to build my own coils, we'll see how that goes.


Welcome! We will have to swap recipes some time.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

NicolasF said:


> Hi everyone.
> My name is Nicolas, I'm from a small dorpie near Kenton on Sea in the Eastern Cape.
> Smoked a packet a day for about 30 years (its actually the first time I wrote that.. scary).
> Anyway I was introduced to e-cigs when the whole thing just started with those nasty cigarette like looking devices, then got a Twisp, then another one.. No idea why. Finally realised that juice could taste nice and swapped to an Eleaf iJust. That lasted for a while until i upgraded to the Smok AL85. Couldn't keep up with the cost and quality of the atomisers, so smacked a Dead Rabbit RTA on it and was pretty happy. Damn thing is starting to fall apart and needs to be kept together with tape and glue. So! The next mod is on it's way and I'm really looking forward to it. Ordered a Vaporesso Gen from the friendly guys at SirVape. I mix my own juice although _I still haven't found what I'm looking for_... Also starting to build my own coils, we'll see how that goes.


Welcome to the forum @NicolasF . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @NicolasF .

Our smoking history is remarkably similar as is our early vape history. I am however envious of your ability to be satisfied with the vape devices you have used. I went another route and have been through mountains of gear. Some people never listen when warned about being sucked in by the hype.

I think that you made a wise decision on buying the Vaporesso Gen. I don't own one....yet, but I have tried one and it seems great.

If you are unhappy with your DIY juice I would strongly advise that you ask as many questions as you want on the forum. There are many juice experts who would be very willing to help and point you in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

NicolasF said:


> Hi everyone.
> My name is Nicolas, I'm from a small dorpie near Kenton on Sea in the Eastern Cape.
> Smoked a packet a day for about 30 years (its actually the first time I wrote that.. scary).
> Anyway I was introduced to e-cigs when the whole thing just started with those nasty cigarette like looking devices, then got a Twisp, then another one.. No idea why. Finally realised that juice could taste nice and swapped to an Eleaf iJust. That lasted for a while until i upgraded to the Smok AL85. Couldn't keep up with the cost and quality of the atomisers, so smacked a Dead Rabbit RTA on it and was pretty happy. Damn thing is starting to fall apart and needs to be kept together with tape and glue. So! The next mod is on it's way and I'm really looking forward to it. Ordered a Vaporesso Gen from the friendly guys at SirVape. I mix my own juice although _I still haven't found what I'm looking for_... Also starting to build my own coils, we'll see how that goes.



Welcome to the forum @NicolasF 
Congrats on the vaping and your journey so far!
All the best from here. There's a lot of great recipes in the DIY section, just have a look
And we are very lucky to have many experienced and helpful vapers here with us - so feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DysectorZA

Hi all,

Just joined this forum and community. I've been putting it off for a while, but I kept on seeing it pop-up a lot when I searched for reviews of products and juices, so I just thought to join. It seems like the largest community of vapers that I am aware of right now.

Used to smoke normal ciggies about 15 years ago, but decided to stop because of health concerns and how expensive they were getting. I was more of a social smoker, like when drinking or going to parties, so nothing hectic.

Decided to start vaping soon after I quit smoking, but at the time, didn't know much about vaping so got one of those cheapy vape starter packs that looks like a pen with the long string wicks and I thought that seemed good at the time, but it really wasn't doing much for me, and lost interest and stopped for a while.

Then decided to get a different type of atomiser, I think it was one of those smaller KangerTech tanks with a seperate battery and I enjoyed that for a while as well. But also lost interest and took a break, but would go back to it every now and then.

Then about 7 months ago, met a friend who was into vaping, and he had the Smok Nord with nic salts and decided to try it. It was good, but the nic was really harsh and didn't not get much flavour from it. We kept on seeing each other often and I always used to bum a few drags from his vape, but then decided to go out and buy my own vape one that I could use without nic salts and I found this decent deal on Takealot for a Smok TFV12 Prince and decided to try that out, and ever since, I've been hooked. The flavour and the clouds have been addicting.

I've since bought another Smok TFV12 Prince to have second unit to vape with a different flavour and 2 mods, and an RDA (Hellvape Dead Rabbit), and just recently bought an RBA for the Smok Prince tank. And have been looking at all the local online vape stores and seeing all the variety available, and thinking what to look at getting next.

I first thought I was into fruity flavours and got a bunch of juices that were fruity, some were hits and some were misses. But then decided try one of the dessert flavours and I was hooked and have been enjoying my dessert flavours more and more as of late. My current favourite dessert juice is GBOM Marilyn Macaroon Conspiracy, I can chain vape that all day, I find it so damn good. I finished my first bottle a few weeks ago and ordered another one immediately.

I'll be looking around the forums and reading some info and check out if there are any good deals under the classified section to add to my collection.

Cheers.

P.S. - this post went on for quite a bit longer than expected.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome @DysectorZA and glad you decided to join! Love your Avatar! I'm a cat person too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NicolasF

DysectorZA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined this forum and community. I've been putting it off for a while, but I kept on seeing it pop-up a lot when I searched for reviews of products and juices, so I just thought to join. It seems like the largest community of vapers that I am aware of right now.
> 
> Used to smoke normal ciggies about 15 years ago, but decided to stop because of health concerns and how expensive they were getting. I was more of a social smoker, like when drinking or going to parties, so nothing hectic.
> 
> Decided to start vaping soon after I quit smoking, but at the time, didn't know much about vaping so got one of those cheapy vape starter packs that looks like a pen with the long string wicks and I thought that seemed good at the time, but it really wasn't doing much for me, and lost interest and stopped for a while.
> 
> Then decided to get a different type of atomiser, I think it was one of those smaller KangerTech tanks with a seperate battery and I enjoyed that for a while as well. But also lost interest and took a break, but would go back to it every now and then.
> 
> Then about 7 months ago, met a friend who was into vaping, and he had the Smok Nord with nic salts and decided to try it. It was good, but the nic was really harsh and didn't not get much flavour from it. We kept on seeing each other often and I always used to bum a few drags from his vape, but then decided to go out and buy my own vape one that I could use without nic salts and I found this decent deal on Takealot for a Smok TFV12 Prince and decided to try that out, and ever since, I've been hooked. The flavour and the clouds have been addicting.
> 
> I've since bought another Smok TFV12 Prince to have second unit to vape with a different flavour and 2 mods, and an RDA (Hellvape Dead Rabbit), and just recently bought an RBA for the Smok Prince tank. And have been looking at all the local online vape stores and seeing all the variety available, and thinking what to look at getting next.
> 
> I first thought I was into fruity flavours and got a bunch of juices that were fruity, some were hits and some were misses. But then decided try one of the dessert flavours and I was hooked and have been enjoying my dessert flavours more and more as of late. My current favourite dessert juice is GBOM Marilyn Macaroon Conspiracy, I can chain vape that all day, I find it so damn good. I finished my first bottle a few weeks ago and ordered another one immediately.
> 
> I'll be looking around the forums and reading some info and check out if there are any good deals under the classified section to add to my collection.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> P.S. - this post went on for quite a bit longer than expected.



Welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

DysectorZA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined this forum and community. I've been putting it off for a while, but I kept on seeing it pop-up a lot when I searched for reviews of products and juices, so I just thought to join. It seems like the largest community of vapers that I am aware of right now.
> 
> Used to smoke normal ciggies about 15 years ago, but decided to stop because of health concerns and how expensive they were getting. I was more of a social smoker, like when drinking or going to parties, so nothing hectic.
> 
> Decided to start vaping soon after I quit smoking, but at the time, didn't know much about vaping so got one of those cheapy vape starter packs that looks like a pen with the long string wicks and I thought that seemed good at the time, but it really wasn't doing much for me, and lost interest and stopped for a while.
> 
> Then decided to get a different type of atomiser, I think it was one of those smaller KangerTech tanks with a seperate battery and I enjoyed that for a while as well. But also lost interest and took a break, but would go back to it every now and then.
> 
> Then about 7 months ago, met a friend who was into vaping, and he had the Smok Nord with nic salts and decided to try it. It was good, but the nic was really harsh and didn't not get much flavour from it. We kept on seeing each other often and I always used to bum a few drags from his vape, but then decided to go out and buy my own vape one that I could use without nic salts and I found this decent deal on Takealot for a Smok TFV12 Prince and decided to try that out, and ever since, I've been hooked. The flavour and the clouds have been addicting.
> 
> I've since bought another Smok TFV12 Prince to have second unit to vape with a different flavour and 2 mods, and an RDA (Hellvape Dead Rabbit), and just recently bought an RBA for the Smok Prince tank. And have been looking at all the local online vape stores and seeing all the variety available, and thinking what to look at getting next.
> 
> I first thought I was into fruity flavours and got a bunch of juices that were fruity, some were hits and some were misses. But then decided try one of the dessert flavours and I was hooked and have been enjoying my dessert flavours more and more as of late. My current favourite dessert juice is GBOM Marilyn Macaroon Conspiracy, I can chain vape that all day, I find it so damn good. I finished my first bottle a few weeks ago and ordered another one immediately.
> 
> I'll be looking around the forums and reading some info and check out if there are any good deals under the classified section to add to my collection.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> P.S. - this post went on for quite a bit longer than expected.


Welcome to the forum @DysectorZA . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

DysectorZA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined this forum and community. I've been putting it off for a while, but I kept on seeing it pop-up a lot when I searched for reviews of products and juices, so I just thought to join. It seems like the largest community of vapers that I am aware of right now.
> 
> Used to smoke normal ciggies about 15 years ago, but decided to stop because of health concerns and how expensive they were getting. I was more of a social smoker, like when drinking or going to parties, so nothing hectic.
> 
> Decided to start vaping soon after I quit smoking, but at the time, didn't know much about vaping so got one of those cheapy vape starter packs that looks like a pen with the long string wicks and I thought that seemed good at the time, but it really wasn't doing much for me, and lost interest and stopped for a while.
> 
> Then decided to get a different type of atomiser, I think it was one of those smaller KangerTech tanks with a seperate battery and I enjoyed that for a while as well. But also lost interest and took a break, but would go back to it every now and then.
> 
> Then about 7 months ago, met a friend who was into vaping, and he had the Smok Nord with nic salts and decided to try it. It was good, but the nic was really harsh and didn't not get much flavour from it. We kept on seeing each other often and I always used to bum a few drags from his vape, but then decided to go out and buy my own vape one that I could use without nic salts and I found this decent deal on Takealot for a Smok TFV12 Prince and decided to try that out, and ever since, I've been hooked. The flavour and the clouds have been addicting.
> 
> I've since bought another Smok TFV12 Prince to have second unit to vape with a different flavour and 2 mods, and an RDA (Hellvape Dead Rabbit), and just recently bought an RBA for the Smok Prince tank. And have been looking at all the local online vape stores and seeing all the variety available, and thinking what to look at getting next.
> 
> I first thought I was into fruity flavours and got a bunch of juices that were fruity, some were hits and some were misses. But then decided try one of the dessert flavours and I was hooked and have been enjoying my dessert flavours more and more as of late. My current favourite dessert juice is GBOM Marilyn Macaroon Conspiracy, I can chain vape that all day, I find it so damn good. I finished my first bottle a few weeks ago and ordered another one immediately.
> 
> I'll be looking around the forums and reading some info and check out if there are any good deals under the classified section to add to my collection.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> P.S. - this post went on for quite a bit longer than expected.


Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay sir!

This is my one stop for information and questions relating to vaping and I havent been let down for a good many years!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome to the forum @DysectorZA . Enjoy your stay.


Hello! I just joined recently as well an from what I can tell you will not be disappointed! Welcome!

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Naicker999

Hello There, Im Cody, I've been vaping for 3 years now and I Can't Get enough of it, Im all about trying new things and meeting new people

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NicolasF

Naicker999 said:


> Hello There, Im Cody, I've been vaping for 3 years now and I Can't Get enough of it, Im all about trying new things and meeting new people


Hey Cody!
Welcome to the forum, I'm sure you will meet lots of new people and try a couple of things along the way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Naicker999 said:


> Hello There, Im Cody, I've been vaping for 3 years now and I Can't Get enough of it, Im all about trying new things and meeting new people


Welcome to the forum @Naicker999 . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KubrixOrange

Hello everyone! My name is Justin. I’ve been vaping since 2012. Haven’t smoke a cig since. I’m from the USA and an avid mech mod user. I love to meet new people - especially from all over the world.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

KubrixOrange said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Justin. I’ve been vaping since 2012. Haven’t smoke a cig since. I’m from the USA and an avid mech mod user. I love to meet new people - especially from all over the world.


Welcome to the forum @KubrixOrange . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## reDDevilza

Hey guys,

reDDevilza here, from Johannesburg.

I go out with friends on the weekend, I'm a PC gamer and tattoo collector.

Started Vaping in the beginning of the year after New Years as I was a heavy social smoker (going through 2 boxes in one night) 

I honestly love Vaping and look forward to meeting people over time

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KubrixOrange

reDDevilza said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> reDDevilza here, from Johannesburg.
> 
> I go out with friends on the weekend, I'm a PC gamer and tattoo collector.
> 
> Started Vaping in the beginning of the year after New Years as I was a heavy social smoker (going through 2 boxes in one night)
> 
> I honestly love Vaping and look forward to meeting people over time



Welcome brother! I’m in the USA, on the east coast, New England area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum :

@DysectorZA
@Naicker999 
@KubrixOrange

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

reDDevilza said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> reDDevilza here, from Johannesburg.
> 
> I go out with friends on the weekend, I'm a PC gamer and tattoo collector.
> 
> Started Vaping in the beginning of the year after New Years as I was a heavy social smoker (going through 2 boxes in one night)
> 
> I honestly love Vaping and look forward to meeting people over time


Welcome to the forum @reDDevilza . Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum :

@reDDevilza
@DysectorZA
@Naicker999
@KubrixOrange

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

KubrixOrange said:


> Welcome brother! I’m in the USA, on the east coast, New England area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hi and welcome,

how are you finding it there with all this anti vape attitude ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Synthetik

Hey everyone!

Just wanted to say hi!

Long time lurker and fist time poster!

I got into vaping back when the original ego was a thing (10+ years ago I think lol), it helped me quit a really bad smoking habit and I tried to get everyone I knew into it. I quit vaping for a few years until a friend of mine showed me a mech mod about 5 years ago and I had kind of been on and off until about a year back when I started getting into sub ohm and rebuildables.

Currently using a Hugo vapor squeezer mech squonker with an asmodus nefarious RDTA and I am vaping a home made looper clone that I try to share as much as possible.

Seems like a very nice community and I have gotten a lot of decent info from the site in the past.

Have a good one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## longtom

Longtom here from Cape Town. Only vaping a week now to get of cigarettes. Using the Voopoo Vinci with 12mg Juice and I haven't killed anybody yet - so going well. Keen to pick up some tips and tricks here and be prepared for beginners questions. See you later.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @longtom .

As you are from Cape Town you are more than welcome to attend the vape meets we have from time to time. In fact, everyone is welcome to attend. We have very low standards. In fact, I'm not sure if we have any standards at all.

It is a good place for a new vaper to be because you have the many years of experience of the usual crowd to draw on. We are all willing to help with info on mods, attys, juice, batteries, cotton, the origin of the universe, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Skillie@23

Welcome @longtom, Cape town vapers are awesome. Met some of them at the last vape meeting, all of them are super guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

longtom said:


> Longtom here from Cape Town. Only vaping a week now to get of cigarettes. Using the Voopoo Vinci with 12mg Juice and I haven't killed anybody yet - so going well. Keen to pick up some tips and tricks here and be prepared for beginners questions. See you later.


Welcome to the forum @longtom like @Puff the Magic Dragon mentioned you are more than welcome to pop in at one of our vape meets. You can try some of my 18mg nic juice hope to see you soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

longtom said:


> Longtom here from Cape Town. Only vaping a week now to get of cigarettes. Using the Voopoo Vinci with 12mg Juice and I haven't killed anybody yet - so going well. Keen to pick up some tips and tricks here and be prepared for beginners questions. See you later.



Welcome @longtom, from another Capetonian. Congrats on switching to vaping - keep going, you'll get there! Don't be afraid to ask questions. None of us was born knowing about vaping!! Hope to see you at a vape meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## balZak1

Good Day guys.

So I have been smoking for 8 years if my memory serves me right.

I got my first Vape about two years back stupid AF so I lit the cotton in my mage RTA so I sold it fast forwar a year and half decided okay lets try this again with a SMOK Alien Sub-ohm bought some juices only to "taste" it is fake juice so I sold it of again.

Okay fast forward to March this year I move in to place where my friend also lives and he asks do you vape? I'm like no it's sheeet he tells me taste this....

So he hands me his Drag with a dead rabit RTA with some blue milk juice and my eyes went open for the first time I said to him I want a vape.

So today I have the following
Noisy Cricket V2
Voopoo Drag 2
Zeus X RTA
Dead Rabit V2 RDA
Dead Rabit RTA
Voopoo Vinci X

.... And still I want more 

I completely stopped smoking thanks to this.

Oh ya I'm from Gauteng East Rand and love vaping

Thanks Guys I hope my book I just wrote gets alot of sales 

Oh I would like some suggestions aswell I already own a Vinci X I would like to know should I get another Vinci X? (Tha wife) or should I get the aegis boost? Or wait for the RPM80 Pro? Or even the Vaperesso Target PM80?

Decisions Decisions...


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

balZak1 said:


> Good Day guys.
> 
> So I have been smoking for 8 years if my memory serves me right.
> 
> I got my first Vape about two years back stupid AF so I lit the cotton in my mage RTA so I sold it fast forwar a year and half decided okay lets try this again with a SMOK Alien Sub-ohm bought some juices only to "taste" it is fake juice so I sold it of again.
> 
> Okay fast forward to March this year I move in to place where my friend also lives and he asks do you vape? I'm like no it's sheeet he tells me taste this....
> 
> So he hands me his Drag with a dead rabit RTA with some blue milk juice and my eyes went open for the first time I said to him I want a vape.
> 
> So today I have the following
> Noisy Cricket V2
> Voopoo Drag 2
> Zeus X RTA
> Dead Rabit V2 RDA
> Dead Rabit RTA
> Voopoo Vinci X
> 
> .... And still I want more
> 
> I completely stopped smoking thanks to this.
> 
> Oh ya I'm from Gauteng East Rand and love vaping
> 
> Thanks Guys I hope my book I just wrote gets alot of sales
> 
> Oh I would like some suggestions aswell I already own a Vinci X I would like to know should I get another Vinci X? (Tha wife) or should I get the aegis boost? Or wait for the RPM80 Pro? Or even the Vaperesso Target PM80?
> 
> Decisions Decisions...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum @balZak1 . Congrats on kicking the stinky habit.
Personally I love the Geekvape Aegis Boost. Compact, snug in hand, lightweight, airflow control. All the proofs (water, dust, shock). Good capacity juice (3.7ml) and battery (1500 MaH). Looks great too. Super taste from the mesh coils. Cannot wait for the RDTA (rebuildable) pod. Best of all - wife loves it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

I have not been active on this side of the forum lately.just wanted to welcome all members that joined the forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

balZak1 said:


> Good Day guys.
> 
> So I have been smoking for 8 years if my memory serves me right.
> 
> I got my first Vape about two years back stupid AF so I lit the cotton in my mage RTA so I sold it fast forwar a year and half decided okay lets try this again with a SMOK Alien Sub-ohm bought some juices only to "taste" it is fake juice so I sold it of again.
> 
> Okay fast forward to March this year I move in to place where my friend also lives and he asks do you vape? I'm like no it's sheeet he tells me taste this....
> 
> So he hands me his Drag with a dead rabit RTA with some blue milk juice and my eyes went open for the first time I said to him I want a vape.
> 
> So today I have the following
> Noisy Cricket V2
> Voopoo Drag 2
> Zeus X RTA
> Dead Rabit V2 RDA
> Dead Rabit RTA
> Voopoo Vinci X
> 
> .... And still I want more
> 
> I completely stopped smoking thanks to this.
> 
> Oh ya I'm from Gauteng East Rand and love vaping
> 
> Thanks Guys I hope my book I just wrote gets alot of sales
> 
> Oh I would like some suggestions aswell I already own a Vinci X I would like to know should I get another Vinci X? (Tha wife) or should I get the aegis boost? Or wait for the RPM80 Pro? Or even the Vaperesso Target PM80?
> 
> Decisions Decisions...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @balZak1 
Congrats on your latest entry back into vaping!
Sounds like you are very well equipped for great flavour and keeping the stinkies away!
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @balZak1 .

Congratulations on giving up smoking.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marcelle

Hi all...
My name is Marcelle. Ex smoker and now ex vaper. My gear has been in storage for 18 months and now would like to sell it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RuiG

Hello everyone.

I've been browsing the forum for a while and with all this problems in the vaping world I decided to be more active, help out and learn a bit more.

Been vaping for some years now. Love it.

Take care.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

RuiG said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I've been browsing the forum for a while and with all this problems in the vaping world I decided to be more active, help out and learn a bit more.
> 
> Been vaping for some years now. Love it.
> 
> Take care.



Welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzzy

Hi Guys

My name is John

Started vaping about a year ago, its been downhill there with tanks and mods so figured I'd join and see what happening

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Fuzzy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My name is John
> 
> Started vaping about a year ago, its been downhill there with tanks and mods so figured I'd join and see what happening



hi John, welcome man

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## youngminga

Hello everyone ~ I regret not learning English seriously ...
I am so envious watching everyone share the story

I gave up on Vape for 2 years ...
Why would I try Vape?
because angry the cigarette went up again!

So I chose Vape , bought the Bettlecraft tube .
The color of stable wood is beautiful.

But I hesitated for a long time
The store manager then shared the story of this pole with me.
How many secrets are hidden behind the new life of exquisite products
Including safety instructions and precautions for use!
That story and service attitude moved me!

So I bought it, I used to go to the store and talk to the clerk,
Learn about and experience Vape
Until one day this fun was destroyed
The mech tube that once shone, began to be forgotten by me

Until last year ... my life has been bad, causing the expected mood.
Suddenly, I remembered the pleasure Vape brought me. Let me start found again ~

Now using SXmini G-Class, kayfun lite 22mm Fine VCT Chocolate
Although there is King Kong under the bottle, the taste seems to have disappeared. 

Kennedy RDA
Ningjia RDA
O-Genny V1 RDTA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper

Fuzzy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My name is John
> 
> Started vaping about a year ago, its been downhill there with tanks and mods so figured I'd join and see what happening


Welcome John

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @RuiG and @Fuzzy 

I hope that you enjoy your time here and please feel free to ask questions and participate fully.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

@Fuzzy and @youngminga 
Welcome and have a good stay.
Don't worry too much @youngminga language is just a barrier,it's not a boundary. I think we understand most of what you said which is good.
The king kong under the bottle just confuses me a bit ,but not a train mash.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SeekerZA

Hi

Been browsing a lot here lately. Always used to try a friends vape and was blown away by the flavour. Used to smoking shisha, and just can't compare the 2. 

Recently bought 2 pod systems ( Just much easier to work with and small footprint ), Smok Fetch and Vince X. Tried doing the RBA on the smok and it turned out a major fail from myside  

Going to attempt RBA on the Vinci soon hoping for a different outcome. After 3 x premium juices i jumped straight into the 1shots. Hit or miss there. I think it's time to try concentrates and well rated recipe's now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## workshyfop

Hello, and greetings to you all from Wales, UK. been vaping about 6 years, love DNA mods & billet boxes. keen squonker also. 

long time member of Planet Of The Vapes a popular UK forum. 

best wishes,

Neil.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Cognet-Vapour

Good day

From Cape Town, Currently working on a Vape Juice Line will update the profile soon.

Vaping for 2 years 1 month and 2 days.
Started on a Clero 2 from Twisp and Moved on to the VGod Pro mech 2 and upraded the atom to Hellvape Rebirth RTA.

Love Ruthless and other flavors enjoyed 021Vapes Silos etc.

Been Vaping my Own stuff for close to a year now.
Profile Fruity with ice.
not so much into desserts but trying to make one (that will come out little later after my first line).

If it helps being retrenched is helping me push this bit more.

Hobbies besides vaping ever 10 minutes Playing games and being with Family Daughter especially she is the reason i got into vaping the day after she was born.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

workshyfop said:


> Hello, and greetings to you all from Wales, UK. been vaping about 6 years, love DNA mods & billet boxes. keen squonker also.
> 
> long time member of Planet Of The Vapes a popular UK forum.
> 
> best wishes,
> 
> Neil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Simplicity

Good day guys my name is leon. Im from vanderbijlpark and been vaping for about 5 years. Also heard about this forum or site but never been on it. Glad to be here

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to @Simplicity and all the new members that have joined recently

Wishing you all well for your vape journeys and enjoy the forum and your stay here

All the best

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Hi and welcome
@Cognet-Vapour 
@SeekerZA and 
@workshyfop 
Have a good stay with us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Welcome everyone....

Great bunch of people here always willing to help.
Dont be shy and remember no question is a dumb question we all here to learn so ask away...

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cognet-Vapour

Clouds4Days said:


> Welcome everyone....
> 
> Great bunch of people here always willing to help.
> Dont be shy and remember no question is a dumb question we all here to learn so ask away...
> 
> Cheers


 Will keep it in mind thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

*Hello and a Hearty Welcome to all the new members!!! *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CarelPieter

Hi, I had a similar experience with Tyko and done research, also tried different flavors and see what makes the coil last longer even contacted someone from Twisp for advise. Nothing helped . 
As soon as I switched to certain flavors I had a burnt taste from a new coil within 2 days. Then I figured something out.. It wasn't the coil itself. So before I chuck the coil away I took it out rinsed it dry it prime it again and put it back.. Burnt flavor was gone! So I think after every 2 days you need to clean it. Hope this helps .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

CarelPieter said:


> Hi, I had a similar experience with Tyko and done research, also tried different flavors and see what makes the coil last longer even contacted someone from Twisp for advise. Nothing helped .
> As soon as I switched to certain flavors I had a burnt taste from a new coil within 2 days. Then I figured something out.. It wasn't the coil itself. So before I chuck the coil away I took it out rinsed it dry it prime it again and put it back.. Burnt flavor was gone! So I think after every 2 days you need to clean it. Hope this helps .



Welcome to the forum @CarelPieter 
Enjoy your stay
Feel free to introduce yourself and tell us more about your vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Welcome @CarelPieter there's lots of people that can advise and also reap benefit from your post about the Tyko. feel free to browse and explore the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MTL

hi i am from italy so sorry for my english

i vape from 2016, after almost 4 years i mostly vape real tabacco extracts at really low wattage (12/17w) with RTA mouth to lung atomizers; i also vape in flavour (or whatever u call vaping around 20/40w) fresh/minty or custards just for fun

i had no idea vaping was a thing in south africa, i hope to discover new things thanks to this forum

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

MTL said:


> hi i am from italy so sorry for my english
> 
> i vape from 2016, after almost 4 years i mostly vape real tabacco extracts at really low wattage (12/17w) with RTA mouth to lung atomizers; i also vape in flavour (or whatever u call vaping around 20/40w) fresh/minty or custards just for fun
> 
> i had no idea vaping was a thing in south africa, i hope to discover new things thanks to this forum


Hi @MTL, i'm not from South Africa myself but this is one of the forums i post my reviews on but hang about quite a bit as it's a great friendly forum! Welcome to Ecigssa!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

MTL said:


> hi i am from italy so sorry for my english
> 
> i vape from 2016, after almost 4 years i mostly vape real tabacco extracts at really low wattage (12/17w) with RTA mouth to lung atomizers; i also vape in flavour (or whatever u call vaping around 20/40w) fresh/minty or custards just for fun
> 
> i had no idea vaping was a thing in south africa, i hope to discover new things thanks to this forum


Welcome to the forum @MTL enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @MTL

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Hi and welcome @MTL .have a good stay here with us.
I am keen to know more about the tobacco extracts you vape. Maybe you could share some info once you settle into the forum.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the forum @MTL 

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

Welcome @MTL 

Glad to have you with us

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Malcolmnlrie

Hey everyone how are you doing i have been vaping a while but i i selling some of my gear it is a sigelli 150watt box mod with a smok tfv12 baby prince tank it has 2 18650 batteries aswell as the charger for them, i have moved away from that type as they tend to be big and in the way in the business i im in but i did enjoy it though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Malcolmnlrie said:


> Hey everyone how are you doing i have been vaping a while but i i selling some of my gear it is a sigelli 150watt box mod with a smok tfv12 baby prince tank it has 2 18650 batteries aswell as the charger for them, i have moved away from that type as they tend to be big and in the way in the business i im in but i did enjoy it though.



Welcome to the forum @Malcolmnlrie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

MTL said:


> hi i am from italy so sorry for my english
> 
> i vape from 2016, after almost 4 years i mostly vape real tabacco extracts at really low wattage (12/17w) with RTA mouth to lung atomizers; i also vape in flavour (or whatever u call vaping around 20/40w) fresh/minty or custards just for fun
> 
> i had no idea vaping was a thing in south africa, i hope to discover new things thanks to this forum



Welcome to the forum @MTL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

CarelPieter said:


> Hi, I had a similar experience with Tyko and done research, also tried different flavors and see what makes the coil last longer even contacted someone from Twisp for advise. Nothing helped .
> As soon as I switched to certain flavors I had a burnt taste from a new coil within 2 days. Then I figured something out.. It wasn't the coil itself. So before I chuck the coil away I took it out rinsed it dry it prime it again and put it back.. Burnt flavor was gone! So I think after every 2 days you need to clean it. Hope this helps .



Welcome to the forum @CarelPieter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Welcome to the forum @Malcolmnlrie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Malcolmnlrie said:


> Hey everyone how are you doing i have been vaping a while but i i selling some of my gear it is a sigelli 150watt box mod with a smok tfv12 baby prince tank it has 2 18650 batteries aswell as the charger for them, i have moved away from that type as they tend to be big and in the way in the business i im in but i did enjoy it though.



Welcome to the forum @Malcolmnlrie
Congrats on the vaping
If you want to sell your gear, head over to the Classifieds and post your ad there.
Just read the rules (pinned to the top of the for sale subforum) and make sure you post all the required info
All the best and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

@Malcolmnlrie
@MTL
@CarelPieter

Welcome to the forum guys. Enjoy your stay!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Malcolmnlrie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979

@Malcolmnlrie
@CarelPieter

Welcome to the forum

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SonOfTheSoil

Hi, please can someone assist with deleting my account. Can't see how to do it myself. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Tyron Sale said:


> Hi, please can someone assist with deleting my account. Can't see how to do it myself. Thanks.




@Silver can you assist

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver can you assist
> 
> .



I will send @Tyron Sale a PM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G Spot Eliquid

Hey Guys and Girls.

I am Jenn from G spot Eliquids. Alot of you guys know as us as The Girls.

Vaping has been our over crazy passion for about a year and a half and its taken over our world. The industry is so much more than clouds and devices and juices for u, its about the people we get to meet. Yes the clouds devices juices tanks and more is what we all thrive for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Welcome to the forum @G Spot Eliquid .

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## G Spot Eliquid

Resistance said:


> Welcome to the forum @G Spot Eliquid .


Thank you. Its a honour!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Hello @G Spot Eliquid


----------



## DirtRider

Hello, just joined up and have been vaping now for a good couple of years. As I am now at the point where I would like to start making my own juice I thought this forum would be a great place to be.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

DirtRider said:


> Hello, just joined up and have been vaping now for a good couple of years. As I am now at the point where I would like to start making my own juice I thought this forum would be a great place to be.



Warm welcome @DirtRider 
Saw your other thread for advice on DIY and have replied there
Enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @DirtRider

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

DirtRider said:


> Hello, just joined up and have been vaping now for a good couple of years. As I am now at the point where I would like to start making my own juice I thought this forum would be a great place to be.


Welcome to the forum.hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## Amir

DirtRider said:


> Hello, just joined up and have been vaping now for a good couple of years. As I am now at the point where I would like to start making my own juice I thought this forum would be a great place to be.



Welcome to the forum @DirtRider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @DirtRider!


----------



## Verybanana

Hi there. I am a newbie to vaping as a whole. I tried my friends aramax vape pen, used the juul in Canada when I travelled and have since been seeking assistance with choosing a vape for my specific needs (and I am a complete noob, though I have tried my best to educate myself as much as possible. But there is so much to take in when trying to pick something)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Verybanana said:


> Hi there. I am a newbie to vaping as a whole. I tried my friends aramax vape pen, used the juul in Canada when I travelled and have since been seeking assistance with choosing a vape for my specific needs (and I am a complete noob, though I have tried my best to educate myself as much as possible. But there is so much to take in when trying to pick something)




Welcome to the forum @Verybanana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum @Verybanana!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Verybanana said:


> Hi there. I am a newbie to vaping as a whole. I tried my friends aramax vape pen, used the juul in Canada when I travelled and have since been seeking assistance with choosing a vape for my specific needs (and I am a complete noob, though I have tried my best to educate myself as much as possible. But there is so much to take in when trying to pick something)



Welcome @Verybanana 
It seems like a lot to take in but it’s actually quite easy
Saw your other thread, you will get good advice there
Very experienced and helpful members here on the forum.

Try go to a good vape shop near you and they can assist you. Only problem is that now with the whole Coronavirus issue I see vape retailers are stopping the demo of equipment, which I understand. But that will make it difficult for you to try before you buy. 

Enjoy and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Verybanana said:


> Hi there. I am a newbie to vaping as a whole. I tried my friends aramax vape pen, used the juul in Canada when I travelled and have since been seeking assistance with choosing a vape for my specific needs (and I am a complete noob, though I have tried my best to educate myself as much as possible. But there is so much to take in when trying to pick something)


Welcome!
I’m sure you will find the forum very comprehensive and feel free to ask away when you have a more focused question for the community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## leila_mcdonald

Hey guys. I'm Leila and I love vapes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

leila_mcdonald said:


> Hey guys. I'm Leila and I love vapes


Do you love Mc Donald’s too 
Welcome. 
Hopefully no relation to @Wade McDonald

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## leila_mcdonald

Christos said:


> Do you love Mc Donald’s too
> Welcome.
> Hopefully no relation to @Wade McDonald


I am trying to avoid McDonalds actually  it's very harmful

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

leila_mcdonald said:


> I am trying to avoid McDonalds actually  it's very harmful


My child keeps asking me (hourly) for a macdonalds donught

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gavburns

Hi, I'm Gavin. I have been vaping for about 2 years now. Marlboros before that but now only ecigs. I started with Twisp but have upgraded considerably from those days. I now have a brand new Uwell Nunchaku 2 subohm vape and 2 Uwell Caliburn vape pens. I love tobacco flavoured juice. Favourites being Naked 100 American Patriots 35mg and 6mg subohm and BLVK Cuban Cigar and BLVK Caramel 35mg. Vaping is getting me through this lockdown!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir

gavburns said:


> Hi, I'm Gavin. I have been vaping for about 2 years now. Marlboros before that but now only ecigs. I started with Twisp but have upgraded considerably from those days. I now have a brand new Uwell Nunchaku 2 subohm vape and 2 Uwell Caliburn vape pens. I love tobacco flavoured juice. Favourites being Naked 100 American Patriots 35mg and 6mg subohm and BLVK Cuban Cigar and BLVK Caramel 35mg. Vaping is getting me through this lockdown!



Welcome to the forum @gavburns


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hi & Welcome to the forum @gavburns

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Abdul muhaimin said:


> Hi guys and assalaamu alaykum to each and everyone in the vaping community and vaping up a storm no wonder its cloudy and chance of juice pouring lol....okay guys my name is Mogammad and I'm from cape town and been vaping for about +-3 yes on and off fell inlove with vaping when my brother introduced me to vaping.....I'm working as a full time teacher at our mosque as madrassa teacher teaching small kids from 7 uptill 16yrs old basically n.p.o yeah that's basically me....I'm easy to get along with and like to give even if it means to give my last....vape on and keep Strong's everyone


@Abdul muhaimin why are u not using ur old ID @Mogammad ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

gavburns said:


> Hi, I'm Gavin. I have been vaping for about 2 years now. Marlboros before that but now only ecigs. I started with Twisp but have upgraded considerably from those days. I now have a brand new Uwell Nunchaku 2 subohm vape and 2 Uwell Caliburn vape pens. I love tobacco flavoured juice. Favourites being Naked 100 American Patriots 35mg and 6mg subohm and BLVK Cuban Cigar and BLVK Caramel 35mg. Vaping is getting me through this lockdown!


Welcome @gavburns. If you line tobacco’s you should look into our homegrown tobacco producer who in my opinion makes world class juice locally. Look into pied piper by @GSM500 . I hope you enjoy a good 12 or 15mg tobacco!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @leila_mcdonald amd @gavburns 
May your vaping be improved by interactions with other members here
We are very lucky to have very experienced helpful vapers here with us

Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iris Ty

Hi guys, I'm a new vapor. Just tried Juul. I love the vape mods with unique design. I want to learn the vape trick.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Iris Ty said:


> Hi guys, I'm a new vapor. Just tried Juul. I love the vape mods with unique design. I want to learn the vape trick.



Welcome to the forum @Iris Ty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## afzuls

Hi. I'm Afzul. Gave up cigarettes about 4 years ago (after 40 years of smoking!) and have been vaping since. Been through a few devices over the years starting with a Twisp and eventually moved on to an RTA. I have an Augvape Intake RTA and a Geekvape Zeus RTA that sit on a Famovape Magma mod that I bought recently. My Vaporesso Gen hasn't been the same since it's last fall, sadly. Been using pre-rolled coils, but want to learn to roll my own. I vape 3mg juice and alternate between fruit (preferably mango) and dessert (preferably cinnamon or coffee) flavours.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @afzuls and congrats on quitting the stinkies. We have many dedicated vaping enthusiasts here who you’ll learn a lot from.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @afzuls 
Enjoy your stay here!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bmo

Hey everyone . Brian here . Awesome to be apart of the this . It's great to have so many people with the same interests here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

afzuls said:


> Hi. I'm Afzul. Gave up cigarettes about 4 years ago (after 40 years of smoking!) and have been vaping since.



Take my hat off to you Sir. 40 years is indeed a lifetime. May you never see a stinkie again .... ever. Welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## eamon

hello every one, 
I am new here,
I am a vaper also a high-end vendor lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

eamon said:


> hello every one,
> I am new here,
> I am a vaper also a high-end vendor lol



hello

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KobusMTL

Hi Guys 
New but not to new to the Vaping thing, since lock down has read a lot about vaping.
Made the switch 7 days ago
I want to go serious into DIY and one day producing my own juice, so here for some good pointers
Currently using a Smok RPM80 
K

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stranger

Welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeaLea

Hi I'm Bea.
I've been vaping now for 2 years. No more stinkies (used to smoke for about 12 years)
I'm still wanting to learn a ton more about vaping and maybe one day dabble in some in some DIY.
Been popping in on this site for the last 1.5 years. Figured it was time to join for good cos the community vibe is amazing here. 

So hello

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @KobusMTL and @BeaLea and enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @KobusMTL .

If you want to start DIY take a look at the Vaping primer by @RichJB . Tons of useful info.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @BeaLea .

I was also a lurker before joining. I have never regretted joining. Becoming involved in the forum has been one of the major factors in keeping me off cigarettes for over five years.

If you want to start DIYing just go for it. Take a look at the link I posted above this reply. I only vape DIY juice. I have saved a fortune and enjoyed doing it.

IMIO there are two approaches to DIY. 

The first is the conservative one where you make use of the best recipes out there which suits your tastes. There are tons of generous mixologists out there who share their creations. Take a look at Wayne's channel. I like most of his stuff :
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFoe3PEb1_7sAY1ZgehNP3A/featured

The second way is to invent your own creations. This can be expensive and time-consuming.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stranger

Well said Puff, I think you hit the nail on the head. It does become easier and the costs become manageable. One factor that always gets thrown at me is the initial cost, yet there are plenty of bargains out there for the beginner, you don't need the latest and greatest.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Welcome to the forum @leila_mcdonald , @gavburns , @leila_mcdonald , @Iris Ty ,@afzuls ,@Bmo ,@KobusMTL ,@BeaLea ,@eamon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BeaLea

@Puff the Magic Dragon 
Thank you SO much for this. Really helps. I will definitely check out Wayne's Channel. I honestly do think I will start a DIY mission once I'm able to purchase some DIY goodies after lock down.
Will start researching these all now

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

afzuls said:


> Hi. I'm Afzul. Gave up cigarettes about 4 years ago (after 40 years of smoking!) and have been vaping since. Been through a few devices over the years starting with a Twisp and eventually moved on to an RTA. I have an Augvape Intake RTA and a Geekvape Zeus RTA that sit on a Famovape Magma mod that I bought recently. My Vaporesso Gen hasn't been the same since it's last fall, sadly. Been using pre-rolled coils, but want to learn to roll my own. I vape 3mg juice and alternate between fruit (preferably mango) and dessert (preferably cinnamon or coffee) flavours.



Welcome to the forum @afzuls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Bmo said:


> Hey everyone . Brian here . Awesome to be apart of the this . It's great to have so many people with the same interests here.



Welcome to the forum @Bmo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

eamon said:


> hello every one,
> I am new here,
> I am a vaper also a high-end vendor lol



Welcome to the forum @eamon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

KobusMTL said:


> Hi Guys
> New but not to new to the Vaping thing, since lock down has read a lot about vaping.
> Made the switch 7 days ago
> I want to go serious into DIY and one day producing my own juice, so here for some good pointers
> Currently using a Smok RPM80
> K



Welcome to the forum @KobusMTL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

BeaLea said:


> Hi I'm Bea.
> I've been vaping now for 2 years. No more stinkies (used to smoke for about 12 years)
> I'm still wanting to learn a ton more about vaping and maybe one day dabble in some in some DIY.
> Been popping in on this site for the last 1.5 years. Figured it was time to join for good cos the community vibe is amazing here.
> 
> So hello



Welcome to the forum @BeaLea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Hallo everyone new here was on elr well still am but everyone there is abroad needed a S.A forum so hope to grow here started vaping 7months back 4months off the smokes and mixing my own juice but no sucses yet im from port elizabeth hope to meet some more vapers from port elizabeth.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER

I am also looking for a wattsapp group from uitenhage and despatch to join thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

THE REAPER said:


> Hallo everyone new here was on elr well still am but everyone there is abroad needed a S.A forum so hope to grow here started vaping 7months back 4months off the smokes and mixing my own juice but no sucses yet im from port elizabeth hope to meet some more vapers from port elizabeth.



Welcome to the forum @THE REAPER 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

BeaLea said:


> Hi I'm Bea.
> I've been vaping now for 2 years. No more stinkies (used to smoke for about 12 years)
> I'm still wanting to learn a ton more about vaping and maybe one day dabble in some in some DIY.
> Been popping in on this site for the last 1.5 years. Figured it was time to join for good cos the community vibe is amazing here.
> 
> So hello



hello

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## THE REAPER

Amir said:


> Welcome to the forum @THE REAPER
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Amir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @THE REAPER 
Congrats on the vaping
So much to learn here from so many passionate, experienced and helpful vapers
Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @THE REAPER
> Congrats on the vaping
> So much to learn here from so many passionate, experienced and helpful vapers
> Enjoy your stay


@Silver i appreciate it alot and i believe i will enjoy it here thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @THE REAPER
> 
> View attachment 194985


I thank you very much lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Birkie

Hi fellow Vapers! I recently joined, perhaps driven by the availability of time to explore an activity that occupies much my regular time. In this journey I've been made aware of how many aspects of vaping I'm totally unaware of! Cigarettes are easy, same brand, same routines, and 20 per day!!
I was directed to this Forum by the few mils of juice I had left during Lock Down, and the decision that I want to mix my own (IN AMPLE QUANTITIES) not to be left dry again...ever!
As a former smoker, I wanted to change to vaping, and bought my first device, a Smok Stik V8, which leaked like hell, and eventually I returned to the Stuyvesants. ( In my Avatar the leaking even attracted a moth to my Smok while watching lions in Mabua, Botswana).
On a subsequent trip in Third Bridge in Moremi, I ran out of smokes but had packed my Smok and some juice. There, I bought a packet of 20's for R95... and that was my last! On a recent trip to Zambia I ran out of juice, and bought ciggies, but on returning to SA I reverted to the vaping.
I owned the initial Smok, a Kangertech Nebox (loved it!!) and now puff on an Aegis Solo! Preference for fruity juices, with some desserts for a diversion, and occasionally a hint of Ice! All at 3mg. Soon to be mixing my own..
Apologies for the biography!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @Birkie. Congrats on quitting the stinkies. Make sure like me to have a good 6 months worth of juice/cotton stock and you won’t need to look back again! It hurts the pocket a bit in the beginning but then you just need to maintain your stock levels. You never know when the next epidemic will be

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Birkie said:


> Hi fellow Vapers! I recently joined, perhaps driven by the availability of time to explore an activity that occupies much my regular time. In this journey I've been made aware of how many aspects of vaping I'm totally unaware of! Cigarettes are easy, same brand, same routines, and 20 per day!!
> I was directed to this Forum by the few mils of juice I had left during Lock Down, and the decision that I want to mix my own (IN AMPLE QUANTITIES) not to be left dry again...ever!
> As a former smoker, I wanted to change to vaping, and bought my first device, a Smok Stik V8, which leaked like hell, and eventually I returned to the Stuyvesants. ( In my Avatar the leaking even attracted a moth to my Smok while watching lions in Mabua, Botswana).
> On a subsequent trip in Third Bridge in Moremi, I ran out of smokes but had packed my Smok and some juice. There, I bought a packet of 20's for R95... and that was my last! On a recent trip to Zambia I ran out of juice, and bought ciggies, but on returning to SA I reverted to the vaping.
> I owned the initial Smok, a Kangertech Nebox (loved it!!) and now puff on an Aegis Solo! Preference for fruity juices, with some desserts for a diversion, and occasionally a hint of Ice! All at 3mg. Soon to be mixing my own..
> Apologies for the biography!



Welcome to the forum @Birkie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Birkie said:


> Hi fellow Vapers! I recently joined, perhaps driven by the availability of time to explore an activity that occupies much my regular time. In this journey I've been made aware of how many aspects of vaping I'm totally unaware of! Cigarettes are easy, same brand, same routines, and 20 per day!!
> I was directed to this Forum by the few mils of juice I had left during Lock Down, and the decision that I want to mix my own (IN AMPLE QUANTITIES) not to be left dry again...ever!
> As a former smoker, I wanted to change to vaping, and bought my first device, a Smok Stik V8, which leaked like hell, and eventually I returned to the Stuyvesants. ( In my Avatar the leaking even attracted a moth to my Smok while watching lions in Mabua, Botswana).
> On a subsequent trip in Third Bridge in Moremi, I ran out of smokes but had packed my Smok and some juice. There, I bought a packet of 20's for R95... and that was my last! On a recent trip to Zambia I ran out of juice, and bought ciggies, but on returning to SA I reverted to the vaping.
> I owned the initial Smok, a Kangertech Nebox (loved it!!) and now puff on an Aegis Solo! Preference for fruity juices, with some desserts for a diversion, and occasionally a hint of Ice! All at 3mg. Soon to be mixing my own..
> Apologies for the biography!



Welcome to the forum @Birkie and thanks for the lovely intro
Wow, nice places you have travelled to! Assume that is for work?

You are 100% right - there are so many aspects to vaping - and so much to learn. Making juices, different coils, different types of devices.... the list goes on.

Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along
We are lucky to have so many helpful experienced vapers here

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Malimbar

Hi All,

I am new to ecigssa, So more about me and how I got into vaping.

I was a smoker since the age of 14 and when I switched to vaping I was smoking 30 cigarettes a day normally.
My wife got pregnant and I decided I need to make a change. 

That was a little over 4 years ago and I haven't had a cigarette again. I started out on commercial juices and was using them for around 2 years.
I got a DIY kit and have been making my own juice since then.

Favorites I make would definitely be a Strawberry and peanut butter Jam juice great all day vape, smells and tastes amazing.
I enjoy a strawberry cheesecake with graham cracker and lemon cheesecake with grahams cracker a lot too.

I am in the IT industry working on Linux servers mostly but do networking, advanced routing and firewalls.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Malimbar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to ecigssa, So more about me and how I got into vaping.
> 
> I was a smoker since the age of 14 and when I switched to vaping I was smoking 30 cigarettes a day normally.
> My wife got pregnant and I decided I need to make a change.
> 
> That was a little over 4 years ago and I haven't had a cigarette again. I started out on commercial juices and was using them for around 2 years.
> I got a DIY kit and have been making my own juice since then.
> 
> Favorites I make would definitely be a Strawberry and peanut butter Jam juice great all day vape, smells and tastes amazing.
> I enjoy a strawberry cheesecake with graham cracker and lemon cheesecake with grahams cracker a lot too.
> 
> I am in the IT industry working on Linux servers mostly but do networking, advanced routing and firewalls.


Welcome and well done getting off the stinkies


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger

Welcome Birkie, we also enjoy our over landing and Mabua remains one of our favorites. Don't worry learning to mix juice and make your own coils is easier than managing a dual battery system and solar panels. Much the same principles actually.
I also learnt DIY in order that I would have plenty stock in the bush and be able to make a coil, in fact this has led me to look more for rebuildables than the commercial coils. 
Man I wish I was in Mabua now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Malimbar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to ecigssa, So more about me and how I got into vaping.
> 
> I was a smoker since the age of 14 and when I switched to vaping I was smoking 30 cigarettes a day normally.
> My wife got pregnant and I decided I need to make a change.
> 
> That was a little over 4 years ago and I haven't had a cigarette again. I started out on commercial juices and was using them for around 2 years.
> I got a DIY kit and have been making my own juice since then.
> 
> Favorites I make would definitely be a Strawberry and peanut butter Jam juice great all day vape, smells and tastes amazing.
> I enjoy a strawberry cheesecake with graham cracker and lemon cheesecake with grahams cracker a lot too.
> 
> I am in the IT industry working on Linux servers mostly but do networking, advanced routing and firewalls.



Welcome to the forum @Malimbar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Birkie and @Malimbar .

Congrats to both of you on the stinkies issue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ibaneza

Hi there,
I switched 4 years ago. Took 5 weeks to never want a stinky a again. I feel fitter and healthier than I have for a long time. Love trying different flavors. Have even started cbd during the lockdown. It’s not as good as nicotine and gives me very vivid dreams I use a twisp cue and a Renova zero. Didn’t stock up before lockdown so yesterday’s announcement from the minister is *very* disappointing. Does any one know where I can get some help (not talking therapy)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## shabsta

Howdy all.
Newby to the forum and doing my good deeds.

Myself and my missus stopped smoking last year and have been on the juice since then - loving it, no regrets (with exception to not being able to get juice now during the lockdown).

After 30 years of smoking, many failed attempts to stop Im a happy camping vaper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Welcome all the new folk.

Amazes me when we see what we stopped.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AKS

Hi all,André here.

I smoked for about twenty years,pack and a half a day,bought a Twisp for myself one birthday a few years ago and stopped cigs same day. Reckon about seven years ago....one or two relapses,but very brief.

Dead rabbit RTA on a squid ind. double barrel.Love Most juice by Loaded & Twist.

Out of all liquid as of last night.

That’s that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Ibaneza said:


> Hi there,
> I switched 4 years ago. Took 5 weeks to never want a stinky a again. I feel fitter and healthier than I have for a long time. Love trying different flavors. Have even started cbd during the lockdown. It’s not as good as nicotine and gives me very vivid dreams I use a twisp cue and a Renova zero. Didn’t stock up before lockdown so yesterday’s announcement from the minister is *very* disappointing. Does any one know where I can get some help (not talking therapy)



Welcome to the forum @Ibaneza

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

shabsta said:


> Howdy all.
> Newby to the forum and doing my good deeds.
> 
> Myself and my missus stopped smoking last year and have been on the juice since then - loving it, no regrets (with exception to not being able to get juice now during the lockdown).
> 
> After 30 years of smoking, many failed attempts to stop Im a happy camping vaper.



Welcome to the forum @shabsta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

AKS said:


> Hi all,André here.
> 
> I smoked for about twenty years,pack and a half a day,bought a Twisp for myself one birthday a few years ago and stopped cigs same day. Reckon about seven years ago....one or two relapses,but very brief.
> 
> Dead rabbit RTA on a squid ind. double barrel.Love Most juice by Loaded & Twist.
> 
> Out of all liquid as of last night.
> 
> That’s that.



Welcome to the forum @AKS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tall but short

Hey guys. New to the forum. Joined because you guys are pretty up to date with the covid thing. 
Used to smoke ciggies but started vaping 2 years ago. First vape I got was a voopoo drag and ammit duel. Its still the only vape I got but works like a beast. No paint left on it tho.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Tall but short

Tall but short said:


> Hey guys. New to the forum. Joined because you guys are pretty up to date with the covid thing.
> Used to smoke ciggies but started vaping 2 years ago. First vape I got was a voopoo drag and ammit duel. Its still the only vape I got but works like a beast. No paint left on it tho.





Tall but short said:


> Hey guys. New to the forum. Joined because you guys are pretty up to date with the covid thing.
> Used to smoke ciggies but started vaping 2 years ago. First vape I got was a voopoo drag and ammit duel. Its still the only vape I got but works like a beast. No paint left on it tho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Tall but short said:


> Hey guys. New to the forum. Joined because you guys are pretty up to date with the covid thing.
> Used to smoke ciggies but started vaping 2 years ago. First vape I got was a voopoo drag and ammit duel. Its still the only vape I got but works like a beast. No paint left on it tho.


Welcome to the most awesome forum in SA @Tall but short!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Tall but short said:


> Hey guys. New to the forum. Joined because you guys are pretty up to date with the covid thing.
> Used to smoke ciggies but started vaping 2 years ago. First vape I got was a voopoo drag and ammit duel. Its still the only vape I got but works like a beast. No paint left on it tho.



Welcome to the forum @Tall but short

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Tall but short , @Ibaneza , @shabsta , and @AKS .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabsta

Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Warm welcome to the recent new members

@Malimbar , @Ibaneza , @shabsta , @AKS and @Tall but short (lol, I love your nickname)

Make yourself at home. Feel free to ask questions. We are very lucky here on ECIGSSA to have some of the most experienced and helpful vapers in the land, if not the planet  (no jokes)

If you engage with the members here, you will find you learn a huge amount and in so doing, improve your vaping. I have been vaping for 6 years and been on this forum for almost that amount of time - and I am still learning all the time.

Enjoy and good luck with the vaping!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Trips

Hi everyone

I've been vaping on and off for some years, and now during the lockdown, having some juice left helped me survive when the cigarettes ran out. Sadly the juice is running out as well, so I joined to get some expert advice on making home-made, nic-free (out of necessity) juice to see if that will help preserve my sanity.

I look forward to tapping on your collective experience.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Trips said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've been vaping on and off for some years, and now during the lockdown, having some juice left helped me survive when the cigarettes ran out. Sadly the juice is running out as well, so I joined to get some expert advice on making home-made, nic-free (out of necessity) juice to see if that will help preserve my sanity.
> 
> I look forward to tapping on your collective experience.


Welcome to the community @Trips. I believe there’s material on the forum to make you reach expert level in no time. Enjoy you stay here!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Trips said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've been vaping on and off for some years, and now during the lockdown, having some juice left helped me survive when the cigarettes ran out. Sadly the juice is running out as well, so I joined to get some expert advice on making home-made, nic-free (out of necessity) juice to see if that will help preserve my sanity.
> 
> I look forward to tapping on your collective experience.



Welcome to the forum @Trips

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## QueenL

Heeeey ladies and gents, 

Noob vaper here. Bought a vape over Christmas last year because everyone got one so I also wanted to try it. I was smoking 20's a day and got very sick during winter however had bronchitis a couple of Weeks ago and recovered much faster. My intention was never to quit smoking I was just following the trend. I am now only smoking 1-2 smokes every few odd weeks when the craving gets really bad. A friend of mine told me about this site and how you guys guide him making his own mixes and if he has problems with his vape so I thought I'd join too because you know vaping is so cool ￼. I'm currently using a Smok Nord with 1.4ohm coil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

QueenL said:


> Heeeey ladies and gents,
> 
> Noob vaper here. Bought a vape over Christmas last year because everyone got one so I also wanted to try it. I was smoking 20's a day and got very sick during winter however had bronchitis a couple of Weeks ago and recovered much faster. My intention was never to quit smoking I was just following the trend. I am now only smoking 1-2 smokes every few odd weeks when the craving gets really bad. A friend of mine told me about this site and how you guys guide him making his own mixes and if he has problems with his vape so I thought I'd join too because you know vaping is so cool ￼. I'm currently using a Smok Nord with 1.4ohm coil.



Welcome to the forum @QueenL

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

@THE REAPER
@Birkie
@Malimbar
@AKS
@shabsta
@Tall but short
@QueenL
@Trips
Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Tall but short said:


> Hey guys. New to the forum. Joined because you guys are pretty up to date with the covid thing.
> Used to smoke ciggies but started vaping 2 years ago. First vape I got was a voopoo drag and ammit duel. Its still the only vape I got but works like a beast. No paint left on it tho.


Vaping affirmative,paint not necessary

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @QueenL ! Vaping is not cool, it’s awesome and it saves lives! You’ll find all what you need here and much more!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Vaping affirmative,paint not necessary


voopoo drag and ammit duel : good start bro , I started with a Eleaf something and then a Smok !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Trips and @QueenL 

Wishing you all the best for your vaping
Hope you can learn a lot from the amazing members here

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB

Hi Everyone. 

New to the forum but not to vaping. I make my own juice and use a Zues X mod on a Vapor Storm Puma. I'm into fruity mixes with ice. Looking forward to getting to know you guys!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

LeislB said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> New to the forum but not to vaping. I make my own juice and use a Zues X mod on a Vapor Storm Puma. I'm into fruity mixes with ice. Looking forward to getting to know you guys!


Hello, welcome! Is that your name Leisl? so close to my sisters name of Liesl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

LeislB said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> New to the forum but not to vaping. I make my own juice and use a Zues X mod on a Vapor Storm Puma. I'm into fruity mixes with ice. Looking forward to getting to know you guys!



Welcome to the forum @LeislB

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @LeislB 

All the best for your vaping - and may you learn a lot here.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## karamogo

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and somewhat new to vaping, having switched about six months ago, and am also new to south africa - moved here several years ago. I've lurked on this forum for a while, but during the lockdown it has been essential for information re. vaping. I'm a scientist and live in cape town. Due to lockdown I ordered some DIY supplies (during the short window when that was possible) and am pleased with the results of the first few recipes I tried. Thankful to the forum for all the useful information. Like everyone else I wish I had some nicotine on hand, but at least lockdown finally compelled me to start mixing my own juices, which is a small silver lining on the whole situation I guess.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Welcome @karamogo, glad to see you turned an unfortunate situation into a learning opportunity. Please share your DIY experiences with the forum, we are always learning and sharing.

Enjoy your stay.

Regards

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## LeislB

Timwis said:


> Hello, welcome! Is that your name Leisl? so close to my sisters name of Liesl!



Jip, parents just decided to spell it in a way that no one would ever get right

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

LeislB said:


> Jip, parents just decided to spell it in a way that no one would ever get right


My parents went to the pictures on their honeymoon to see the Sound Of Music and the oldest child was Liesl, they decided if ever they had a daughter that's what she would be named!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

karamogo said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum and somewhat new to vaping, having switched about six months ago, and am also new to south africa - moved here several years ago. I've lurked on this forum for a while, but during the lockdown it has been essential for information re. vaping. I'm a scientist and live in cape town. Due to lockdown I ordered some DIY supplies (during the short window when that was possible) and am pleased with the results of the first few recipes I tried. Thankful to the forum for all the useful information. Like everyone else I wish I had some nicotine on hand, but at least lockdown finally compelled me to start mixing my own juices, which is a small silver lining on the whole situation I guess.




Welcome to the forum @karamogo 
Great to hear you got the DIY going! And since you are a scientist I can only assume you will love this vaping hobby. It’s passion meets science meets flavour - and a whole lot more!
Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## karamogo

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @karamogo
> Great to hear you got the DIY going! And since you are a scientist I can only assume you will love this vaping hobby. It’s passion meets science meets flavour - and a whole lot more!
> Enjoy the forum


Yes, though I'm not a chemist, mixing juices is still fairly natural for me. And I tend to get pretty involved and obsessed with DIY activities once I get started. I'm feeling silly right now, alternating puffs between two devices, one with my new mixed juices, and another with an old twisp cue pod for some nic. Seems pretty good so far but I'm excited to play around and experiment once the prohibition is over. 

Thanks for the warm welcomes @Raindance and @Silver and everyone else.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Trips

karamogo said:


> Like everyone else I wish I had some nicotine on hand, but at least lockdown finally compelled me to start mixing my own juices, which is a small silver lining on the whole situation I guess.



Welcome. 

Like you, the lockdown forced me out of the comfort zone of buying juice, and I have now become comfortable mixing my own. I expect that I'll be be saving money hand over fist once the ban ends. 

I'm struggling with nicotine withdrawal, and the hope of being able to get my fix again one of these days is something I try to hang on to in order to get through this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sallyspencer

Hi all ...am in cape town ....very new to vaping

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SJY124

Hey guys/gals
New to the forum. Being vaping for a while now(Can't remember how long ). Was using Twisp devices, and recently purchased a Vaporesso Swag 2. Let's see how it goes. Oh, from PTA, Centurion.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

Welcome to the forum @lieslb
@karamogo 
@sallyspencer
@SJY124 
Have a good stay and I hope you enjoy it here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SJY124

Resistance said:


> Welcome to the forum @lieslb
> @karamogo
> @sallyspencer
> @SJY124
> Have a good stay and I hope you enjoy it here.


Thanks @Resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping247

Sup All  

New here  
Love to vape and mix

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Welcome @Vaping247 
Have a good stay and hope you enjoy it here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

karamogo said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum and somewhat new to vaping, having switched about six months ago, and am also new to south africa - moved here several years ago. I've lurked on this forum for a while, but during the lockdown it has been essential for information re. vaping. I'm a scientist and live in cape town. Due to lockdown I ordered some DIY supplies (during the short window when that was possible) and am pleased with the results of the first few recipes I tried. Thankful to the forum for all the useful information. Like everyone else I wish I had some nicotine on hand, but at least lockdown finally compelled me to start mixing my own juices, which is a small silver lining on the whole situation I guess.



Welcome to the forum @karamogo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

sallyspencer said:


> Hi all ...am in cape town ....very new to vaping



Welcome to the forum @sallyspencer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

SJY124 said:


> Hey guys/gals
> New to the forum. Being vaping for a while now(Can't remember how long ). Was using Twisp devices, and recently purchased a Vaporesso Swag 2. Let's see how it goes. Oh, from PTA, Centurion.



Welcome to the forum @SJY124

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Vaping247 said:


> Sup All
> 
> New here
> Love to vape and mix



Welcome to the forum @Vaping247

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christoff122

Good day. I am a application security specialist. Been off the sigs for 2 years. Thought of quiting but then remember flav. are better.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO

SJY124 said:


> Hey guys/gals
> New to the forum. Being vaping for a while now(Can't remember how long ). Was using Twisp devices, and recently purchased a Vaporesso Swag 2. Let's see how it goes. Oh, from PTA, Centurion.


Well , that Vaporesso Swag 2 is a very good start - welcome and have fun .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Christoff122 said:


> Good day. I am a application security specialist. Been off the sigs for 2 years. Thought of quiting but then remember flav. are better.


Welcome to the forum , shout if you need advise , a lot of clever, friendly people out here !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Welcome @Christoff122 ,have a good and enjoyable stay on the forum.


----------



## SJY124

ARYANTO said:


> Well , that Vaporesso Swag 2 is a very good start - welcome and have fun .


Thanks. SO far so good, however, liquids are extremely low right now. Maybe only today's worth of supply. LOL

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH

Hi all

David here, not entirely new to this but thanks to the efforts of the saliva queen I've been off the cigs for a few weeks and feeling a lot better for it, after about 40 years.

The bug has hit pretty hard and I'm obsessed with hardware of any nature (hence a relatively large guitar collection), so I suspect this may become expensive... Some help will be requested as I'm going to be looking at builds as soon as the stores are open again. Looking forward to this journey and to meeting some online and in the shops.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Christoff122 said:


> Good day. I am a application security specialist. Been off the sigs for 2 years. Thought of quiting but then remember flav. are better.



Welcome to the forum @Christoff122

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

DavyH said:


> Hi all
> 
> David here, not entirely new to this but thanks to the efforts of the saliva queen I've been off the cigs for a few weeks and feeling a lot better for it, after about 40 years.
> 
> The bug has hit pretty hard and I'm obsessed with hardware of any nature (hence a relatively large guitar collection), so I suspect this may become expensive... Some help will be requested as I'm going to be looking at builds as soon as the stores are open again. Looking forward to this journey and to meeting some online and in the shops.



Welcome to the forum @DavyH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tonivapes

Hi all. I am a returning vaper, but a newby none-the-less. I gave up smoking a week before lockdown (phew!) and tried to do it with chewing gum. That was a monumental fail, so I started scrounging around for all the old vaping stuff! And here I am - back to vaping! Thanks for the platform - I am sure I will be begging for help because these online stores confuse me no end!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dorothy

Hi thnx for accepting me!!!!
we been using the twisp cue for over a year now and I like the nicotine and nut brittle flavours, I'm a smoker for 30 years and need to stay on the twisp but can't find any pods nowhere here on the south coast!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightshade

Hi, I am new to vaping, due to current situation, am I trying to quit smoking, and start vaping

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pietertjie

Hello Vaping community.
I have been vaping on and off for a couple of years, but mostly sticking to the ciggies, I think it might be due to the fact that I could never find the illusive Camel Lights flavour. Due to current circumstances, as with so many other smokers in SA, I had to take up vaping again to beat the nicotine craving. I am currently dragging on a Smok Vape Pen (It was the only device in the house that I had ample coils for), but I have been enjoying it so much this time around, that I invested in a Vapresso Gen Mod, Hellvape MD RTA and Merlin Nano MTL RTA with all the rebuildable goodies, and are eagerly awaiting lockdown to end for it to be delivered and indulging in building my own decks. I do enjoy Tabaco flavours and the less sweeter desert type juices.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

Wow, welcome everyone. The vape family is growing, I love it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MarkVL

Hi All,
My Name is Mark and i have been vaping for a few years now.
I have also been making my own juice for a while now.
I am a Health and Safety Manager... Covid-19 is keeping me busy lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

MarkVL said:


> Hi All,
> My Name is Mark and i have been vaping for a few years now.
> I have also been making my own juice for a while now.
> I am a Health and Safety Manager... Covid-19 is keeping me busy lol


Welcome to the forum , enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Acidkill

MarkVL said:


> Hi All,
> My Name is Mark and i have been vaping for a few years now.
> I have also been making my own juice for a while now.
> I am a Health and Safety Manager... Covid-19 is keeping me busy lol


Welcome @MarkVL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skillie@23

Welcome to the forum @Niruki

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Welcome everyone!
I really hope that this tobacco ban gets us some permanent new members once things return to normal!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Niruki said:


> Greets everyone. Names Renier. Originally from the mother city currently reside in a small town on the west coast.
> Been a vaper for about over a year.
> DIY fanatic but would "spoil" myself with a bought juice every now and then when I can afford to.
> I rock a Nikola Niagara dual bat squonker. She's no high-end mod but nothing to sneeze at either Paired with a Wotofo Ryujin (Elder Dragon) single coil I get flavor for days and a good battery life out of this setup.
> Also have a Wotofo Recurve (single) and a Drop Dead atty that I'm going to get rid of to fund my Profile RDA hankering.
> 
> Since the lock down hit I've been vaping straight through although juice is running out and I've resorted to dirty things like buying knock off juice to boost supplies. (Not my proudest action)
> Hope I'll learn some things from the forum and maybe even share some tips of my own.
> 
> Good luck to all the suppliers and shops out there I hope you all survive the ban so you can continue to save lives and lungs alike.
> 
> Hashtag freethejuice!
> 
> Here's a pic of my "secret stash"


look after that ''stash'' ...and keep your location secret

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johan9255

Hi Everyone. My name is Johan. I live in Muizenberg Cape Town. I have been vaping for the last 2 years at least. I love vaping and I don't think I can or will ever stop lol. Thing is now with lockdown I have realized that I have been vaping wrong all this time. I used to only do premaid coils that you just put liquid in tank and bobs your uncle, no wicking or making own coils required. Now this didn't work for me as I never felt satisfied. I recently acquired a kfun lite 2019 tank with and vapresso mod. what a diffrence . This feels real. closest to coming to smoking with out the stink and crap taste of cigarettes lol. But i keep on stuffing up my juice lol. Happy vaping and thanks for ad . I appreciate

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Pickle Rick

Howzit all. Longtime lurker first time poster.
I've been off the smokes for almost a year now and loving it.
Gotten a lot of great ideas off the forum so decided to join up and be a little active. 
Cheers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Johan9255

Welcome pickle rick

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## takes

Hi All,

I have been a smoker for 14 years and went into Vaping part time about 3 years ago(went back to stinkies due to either parts broken and not close to a place I could replace or Juice flavour not for my palette) I am still rocking my Kangertech Subox Mini C from 2018 and awaiting delivery of a SMOK RPM80 Pro. Been getting a lot of tips on here so thanks for sharing! Ready to take the dive to Vape fulltime now. Tobacco ban or not

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The ROM80 is an awesome choice. Welcome to the community @takes and enjoy your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## greg_cook

Greg here, from Jhb, Sandton area.  started vaping about 2 years ago, switched over from camel lights after a december of pack to pack smoking! First got a little twisp, then various small devices, moved to mouth to lung after a few month , much better! Currently on an aegis solo, single battery device. I rotate between 4 x 18650's, and average about 300 puffs a day, not sure if that's good or bad.
With the lockdown, juice and coil is coming to and end in a few days 
Other than that, i'm a motion graphics guy, and I vape while working at home

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

XsCode said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Noobie vaper, had to switch over from the cancer sticks due to some.... um.... "changes" in the country... so it's only been a few months.
> Absolutely loved it from the first second. Converted for life for sure.
> 
> So nice to find a spot with like minded people as far as vaping is concerned



And a big welcome to you @XsCode ! We're so happy to have another passionate vaper here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raikan007

Evening all,

Can't recall if I introduced myself or not.
I'm Neil, live in JHB, Sunninghill. Been a member for some time but don't frequent here much. More active on SAGamer but thanks for all the help and guidance when I have asked for it. I appreciate it.

Been vaping properly now for like 5 months, stopped everything for some time before and still have a few cigs after a few drinks

Vaped for a few years before I stopped everything as well. Probably 3 4 years ago.

Been through a few devices but bought myself the vapor storm puma last year and dead rabbit v2 dripper just before lockdown started.

I am the head of projects at a customer experience IT development company, moved from DBN in October 2018 to take the job.

Thanks again for the help and I will and am frequenting this forum more each week. So I hope to engage a bit more and not just asking for guidance and help lol


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH

Seems I forgot to introduce myself formally.

David here, as with many I’ve been lurking for a while. Investors been vaping on and off but never really enjoyed it enough to quit smoking. Let’s say that a certain person in government made that decision for me around the same time I discovered the wider world of non-tobacco juices. Since then I’ve most definitely been converted.

I tend to overdo things, hence a ridiculously large collection of guitars and bagpipes. I suspect they won’t be top of the list for a while.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @Raikan007 and @DavyH. Enjoy the journey!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Skillie@23

Welcome @Raikan007 and @DavyH

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SpaffyZA

Hello all. 

Brand new to this forum and brand new to vaping in general. Quit smoking prior to lockdown but it feels like I'm missing something in my life so here I am, looking for advise etc for a noob to vaping. 

My wife has bought a Voopoo Vinci which she's trying to figure out but the pod is not for me, so hoping to find something for myself here.

Thanks for having me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger

SpaffyZA said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Brand new to this forum and brand new to vaping in general. Quit smoking prior to lockdown but it feels like I'm missing something in my life so here I am, looking for advise etc for a noob to vaping.
> 
> My wife has bought a Voopoo Vinci which she's trying to figure out but the pod is not for me, so hoping to find something for myself here.
> 
> Thanks for having me.



You could not have come to a better place. I am a noob myself and have had the most constructive help here. No question too stupid to ask, so please feel free.

I can say that vaping has come further since it's inception than any other industry I know. There will be a solution for you. My suggestion would be to make a short list of what you think you might enjoy.

Nic content ?
Hard draw
easy draw
Flavours
All day or occasional
Plus or sub ohm
Plug and play or rebuild able

Ask away, you will get the help. PS, welcome

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SpaffyZA

Stranger said:


> You could not have come to a better place. I am a noob myself and have had the most constructive help here. No question too stupid to ask, so please feel free.
> 
> I can say that vaping has come further since it's inception than any other industry I know. There will be a solution for you. My suggestion would be to make a short list of what you think you might enjoy.
> 
> Nic content ?
> Hard draw
> easy draw
> Flavours
> All day or occasional
> Plus or sub ohm
> Plug and play or rebuild able
> 
> Ask away, you will get the help. PS, welcome



Hey man, thanks for the welcome. 

So I purchased a Sigelei Chronus from @Grand Guru that I'll hopefully have Monday.
I'll be replacing the tank with something else as soon as I know what because I don't want to stick to the commercial coils.

As for your suggested list thanks. 
For the time being I don't have the answer to any of the questions but I'm sure as I embrace the vape it'll all come to me.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Skillie@23

Welcome @SpaffyZA

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## tcmnyepz

Hi All,

New here, been vaping since 2018.
Currently using a smok stick prince device...looking forward to guidance on what could be the next upgrade advise from the forum

Ta

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @tcmnyepz you came to the right place.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @SpaffyZA and @tcmnyepz

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RifiWP

Good morning fellow vapers
Been a member for a while lurking around and learning from everyone.... Now that I know a very little about alot... yipeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## dash09

Hi all, I was referred here by someone on another forum during my search for new gear. Been vaping for a few years now but always stuck to entry level gear. Recently received a rta and now here I am looking for upgrades and advice.
Currently using a voopoo too and my new freebie wotofo serpent elevate

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## wickdvape

Hello 

My name is Wayne. I've been a smoker for 10 years and a vaper for 4. Managed a vape shop overseas for 2 years, came back at the worst time to open up 1 in South Africa . So now, I am here to learn more from you guys!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

dash09 said:


> Hi all, I was referred here by someone on another forum during my search for new gear. Been vaping for a few years now but always stuck to entry level gear. Recently received a rta and now here I am looking for upgrades and advice.
> Currently using a voopoo too and my new freebie wotofo serpent elevate



Serpent elevate is a wonderful little atty, my wife has two and she refuses to use anything else. Just make sure you get the wicking right.
Welcome to the forum, hope you have an awesome time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome to the forum 

@SpaffyZA
@tcmnyepz

Enjoy ur stay!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

Welcome @wickdvape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fredeb

Hi there !  New member Ari here . I've been trolling this forum anonymously for some time now , and thought it's time I joined . 

I use a Voopoo Alpha One w. a Wismec Gnome Atomizer w. double and triple Gnome coils . I have a gnome rebuildable deck , but it's so small that I haven't managed to successfully do builds for it .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## LeislB

Greetings to all the new members. I haven't been here long but I have learnt so much and so enjoyed the humor and welcoming spirit that the forum is stuck with me! So nice to "meet" you all. See you again on the other threads!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

@wickdvape and @dash09 in those prohibition times!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sashafelix

Hey Everyone

happened to stumble onto the forum while desperately trying to find coil spools/wire. 

Cheers, Frank

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

karamogo said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum and somewhat new to vaping, having switched about six months ago, and am also new to south africa - moved here several years ago. I've lurked on this forum for a while, but during the lockdown it has been essential for information re. vaping. I'm a scientist and live in cape town. Due to lockdown I ordered some DIY supplies (during the short window when that was possible) and am pleased with the results of the first few recipes I tried. Thankful to the forum for all the useful information. Like everyone else I wish I had some nicotine on hand, but at least lockdown finally compelled me to start mixing my own juices, which is a small silver lining on the whole situation I guess.



Welcome to the forum @karamogo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir

sallyspencer said:


> Hi all ...am in cape town ....very new to vaping



Welcome to the forum @sallyspencer

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum to all of the following new members :

@RifiWP 
@dash09 
@wickdvape 
@fredeb 
@Sashafelix 

This is a truly great forum to be a part of. You will get a lot of help when you need it. Don't ever be afraid to ask questions. We all started out needing advice. 

@RifiWP @fredeb and @wickdvape you are all welcome to attend our next (lockdown dependent) Cape Town Vape Meet. There are a few vape "experts" who attend most meetings. They will be able to help with almost anything vape related.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Justanovice said:


> Hi guys, read quite a bit of stuff on the forum in recent times from you good folks and got some tips and thought i'd join up as I have some advice to share from a "novice" hence the profile name... there is just so much to learn before you can rate yourself as an expert. It seems simple in the beginning where you think...I'll just buy a twisp and they have different flavors, etc and then you meet vapers and learn about their devices and techniques and try out different styles and realize there's a shitload of info and devices out there that you didn't know about. It can be very intimidating and expensive. I was a smoker for many years and vaped on and off and now due to the lockdown, didn't really stock up on smokes and dusted off the vapes. I've been through a few devices and have my 2 cents on a few which may help some of you new to the hobby namely Twisp cue, Smok priv v8, Uwell caliburn, Geekvape Aegis Solo, Smok nord and novo 2. I feel my message is a bit long now so I won't give all my pro's and con's on each device unless some of you are interested...I have stuck with the Smok Nord as my favorite as I mainly do MTL and also enjoy a bit of DTL and this is a simple easy to use device where you can do both with quite a good battery life.
> Glad to be part of a group that enjoys the vape experience, I do feel a lot better off the smokes



Welcome to our forum family @Justanovice , and great to hear you are enjoying yourself. There is an amazing amount of info from a diverse crowd here and all are willing to share, so ask away, but also feel free to give your input and views. You are an expert already as you have made the switch to vaping and you have tried various setups, and a novice only because you have only started scratching the top layer of the vape learning curve and what it offers in totality.

As a newbie you may be able to teach some of us that have been here a bit longer a lot as well, and you will be an asset to those just starting as you are still learning and are still experiencing the pitfalls we may have forgotten about already. You will look at things in a totally different way compared to some that are already established and set in their ways. 

Enjoy your journey, you will feel better day by day, believe me, and wishes for many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Justanovice

Thanks Room Fogger...Nice name btw. I prefer to keep it simple, well at least for now. Maybe the building big mods, investing in a 6 pack of batteries and a charger, bug may bite me some day as a trade off for the superb flavour that you can only get from a quality setup like that, but for now I enjoy the simplicity and versatility of an AIO system with pre-built coils and pods all you add is juice and charge it at night next to your phone or if you've been very busy with it, once in the afternoon for 45mins. Vaping is a nice hobby though and I can imagine the satisfaction on enjoying your quality build.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Justanovice .

I hope that you enjoy your time here with us.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SiriKJ

Hello everyone. My name is Siri  Moved from Norway to South Africa about 6 years ago so excuse my English as Norwegian is my first language haha. I'm a noob vaper! Never vaped before, but very interested in switching to vaping... especially because of the lockdown, and let's be honest.. cigarettes are smelly!  I've always wanted to switch over to vaping but never had someone to ask for advice. I found this forum after someone posted about their "Vape company" on FB and everything about them sounded very suspicious... so I searched for review about them on google and this forum popped up! So... here I am...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

SiriKJ said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Siri  Moved from Norway to South Africa about 6 years ago so excuse my English as Norwegian is my first language haha. I'm a noob vaper! Never vaped before, but very interested in switching to vaping... especially because of the lockdown, and let's be honest.. cigarettes are smelly!  I've always wanted to switch over to vaping but never had someone to ask for advice. I found this forum after someone posted about their "Vape company" on FB and everything about them sounded very suspicious... so I searched for review about them on google and this forum popped up! So... here I am...



Welcome @SiriKJ , you ended up in the right place. You will find a lot of people on here that are willing to share their extensive knowledge and point you in the right direction. 

There has been a definite uptick n people looking at vaping, and a lot of exploitation by people who don’t really know what they were doing and are only in it for financial gain, unfortunate consequence, but you will see the difference when you speak to members and vendors here. Enjoy your journey into vaping and I know you will enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## SiriKJ

Thx a lot everyone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

SiriKJ said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Siri  Moved from Norway to South Africa about 6 years ago so excuse my English as Norwegian is my first language haha. I'm a noob vaper! Never vaped before, but very interested in switching to vaping... especially because of the lockdown, and let's be honest.. cigarettes are smelly!  I've always wanted to switch over to vaping but never had someone to ask for advice. I found this forum after someone posted about their "Vape company" on FB and everything about them sounded very suspicious... so I searched for review about them on google and this forum popped up! So... here I am...


Welcome
Now start a thread, maybe under the General vaporizer talk, sub forum. You will see a create thread button top right. And ask all your questions. And everyone will give you hundreds of conflicting advise

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Welcome all new members hope you enjoy the forum!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @SiriKJ i see you are also from P.E great stuff this is the right place to be.
WELCOME

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## weskusgirl

Hallo i am Merle from Yzerfontein, a newby on the forum. Love my devices, from Renova Zero, iStick Pro and just bought the Voopoo Drag X. My favorite flavors anything sweet. By the way the Voopoo is phenomenal.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Christos

weskusgirl said:


> Hallo i am Merle from Yzerfontein, a newby on the forum. Love my devices, from Renova Zero, iStick Pro and just bought the Voopoo Drag X. My favorite flavors anything sweet. By the way the Voopoo is phenomenal.


Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## weskusgirl

Hi Im Merle from Yzerfontein a newby to the forum. My collection of favorites are Renova Zero, iStick Pro and just got my beautiful new Voopoo Drag X... Such a great device. My flavours range from sweet, sweeter to sweetest... Anything with a sweet aftertaste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @weskusgirl

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BeaLea

Welcome to all the new vapers 
Many Happy clouds to you all. This is definitely the best place to be

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

SiriKJ said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Siri  Moved from Norway to South Africa about 6 years ago so excuse my English as Norwegian is my first language haha. I'm a noob vaper! Never vaped before, but very interested in switching to vaping... especially because of the lockdown, and let's be honest.. cigarettes are smelly!  I've always wanted to switch over to vaping but never had someone to ask for advice. I found this forum after someone posted about their "Vape company" on FB and everything about them sounded very suspicious... so I searched for review about them on google and this forum popped up! So... here I am...



welcome

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @weskusgirl and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

SiriKJ said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Siri  Moved from Norway to South Africa about 6 years ago so excuse my English as Norwegian is my first language haha. I'm a noob vaper! Never vaped before, but very interested in switching to vaping... especially because of the lockdown, and let's be honest.. cigarettes are smelly!  I've always wanted to switch over to vaping but never had someone to ask for advice. I found this forum after someone posted about their "Vape company" on FB and everything about them sounded very suspicious... so I searched for review about them on google and this forum popped up! So... here I am...



Welcome on the forum Siri. I will see you when you have your order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RyanC

Hi all, just found this forum, and hoping I can figure out a whole new language!
Ive been vaping for about 5 / 6 years, always on simple devices, but Its time to move up and get some reliability in my life.
I mix my own juice, think it used to be called frostbite that a lovely lady in Centurion showed me how to make. I was slowly reducing the nic levels, until the lockdown added another layer of stress! I'll keep going down slowly in future, the problem is I really like vaping!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## mrh

RyanC said:


> Hi all, just found this forum, and hoping I can figure out a whole new language!
> Ive been vaping for about 5 / 6 years, always on simple devices, but Its time to move up and get some reliability in my life.
> I mix my own juice, think it used to be called frostbite that a lovely lady in Centurion showed me how to make. I was slowly reducing the nic levels, until the lockdown added another layer of stress! I'll keep going down slowly in future, the problem is I really like vaping!


I still don't understand half the lingo, but the bottom line is the members care regardless. I also use simple devices. Doesn't matter. Vapers care about vapers = for good reason!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## WES008

Hi everyone i am Wes from Cape Town. Started vaping 3 years and still going strong.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## JC120

Hello, I’m not in South Africa but was conceived in Kenya born in Los Gatos California USA and now live in Los Angeles. I’ve been vaping for 8 years but a year ago I got hooked n collecting and vaping on higher end gear. I believe I bought an ESG Skydrop from a vendor here a few months ago. I just hope I can find some more cool gear to broaden my vaping experience and see what the SA vapors are up to.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

JC120 said:


> Hello, I’m not in South Africa but was conceived in Kenya born in Los Gatos California USA and now live in Los Angeles. I’ve been vaping for 8 years but a year ago I got hooked n collecting and vaping on higher end gear. I believe I bought an ESG Skydrop from a vendor here a few months ago. I just hope I can find some more cool gear to broaden my vaping experience and see what the SA vapors are up to.



welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

JC120 said:


> Hello, I’m not in South Africa but was conceived in Kenya born in Los Gatos California USA and now live in Los Angeles. I’ve been vaping for 8 years but a year ago I got hooked n collecting and vaping on higher end gear. I believe I bought an ESG Skydrop from a vendor here a few months ago. I just hope I can find some more cool gear to broaden my vaping experience and see what the SA vapors are up to.



Thank you and welcome.

Please can you send some nic

In large barrels

by air freight

Please mark consignment Pandemic PPE essentials 

Thank you, you will make lot's of friends if you can pull this one off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## andrewh

Hi All
I am Andrew from Vryheid Natal.
I have just started vaping. Had to give up the ciggs cause i couldn't bring myself to pay R100 for a packet.
I started in May with a Ncig. Okay that lasted all of a week and a half.
I then bought myself a Smok Nord2. well that didn't last long cause my wife decided she liked it.
So for now I have a geek vape aegis boost. I am really liking it.
Flavours i like are the coffee and tobacco flavour nic salts. My best so far is the Elements honey roasted tobacco.
At the moment i have tried and do not like Mango, pineapple or water melon chill.

Well that is me here a noob on vaping but hope to learn a lot.
Shot

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

andrewh said:


> Hi All
> I am Andrew from Vryheid Natal.
> I have just started vaping. Had to give up the ciggs cause i couldn't bring myself to pay R100 for a packet.
> I started in May with a Ncig. Okay that lasted all of a week and a half.
> I then bought myself a Smok Nord2. well that didn't last long cause my wife decided she liked it.
> So for now I have a geek vape aegis boost. I am really liking it.
> Flavours i like are the coffee and tobacco flavour nic salts. My best so far is the Elements honey roasted tobacco.
> At the moment i have tried and do not like Mango, pineapple or water melon chill.
> 
> Well that is me here a noob on vaping but hope to learn a lot.
> Shot



welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @JC120 and @andrewh. Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @RyanC 

Don't worry about the lingo you will soon pick it up.

If you want more info on DIY go here :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi @WES008 .

Welcome to the forum.

As you are in Cape Town I would suggest that you come to the next vape meet. 

This will happen after the health issues allow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @JC120 .

If you want anything high-end just do a search for any thread started by @Rob Fisher . High-end vapers have a king. His name is Rob,,,,,Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @andrewh .

I saw your great post in another thread. All inputs are welcome here.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lukev

Hey it's good to be here! I've been vaping for two years now. I was a smoker most of my life and gave up in Feb this year. I don't miss the nic but I to enjoy the feeling and the throat hit. So vaping is perfect for me!

Started out on a fake Smok v8 from China Mall that leaked like a sieve. Moved on to a refurbed voopoo drag that eventually shorted out and exploded on me . I then got a Taurus mod with a Zeus RTA single coil. And finally settled on a Blotto dual RTA, which I rate is the best tank I've ever used.

I'm here to learn and grow, and super grateful to be a part of this community! Thank you!

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

lukev said:


> Hey it's good to be here! I've been vaping for two years now. I was a smoker most of my life and gave up in Feb this year. I don't miss the nic but I to enjoy the feeling and the throat hit. So vaping is perfect for me!
> 
> Started out on a fake Smok v8 from China Mall that leaked like a sieve. Moved on to a refurbed voopoo drag that eventually shorted out and exploded on me . I then got a Taurus mod with a Zeus RTA single coil. And finally settled on a Blotto dual RTA, which I rate is the best tank I've ever used.
> 
> I'm here to learn and grow, and super grateful to be a part of this community! Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk



welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Skillie@23

Welcome @lukev

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greaverkun

Hello O/
Name is Blake from PE started vaping only in the last week or so still learning, gave up ciggies 3 months back but struggling with not smoking in general. The vape i run has no nic more for the clouds i feel that old oral fixation and habit i guess. But the community here seems pretty solid and I know I may need advice going forward.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Wlecome @Greaverkun a lot to learn here and lots of friendly people here that can help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lukev

Welcome @Greaverkun 

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @lukev

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lukev

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @lukev
> 
> View attachment 200098


Thanks! Nice mat 

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome @Greaverkun 

Congratulations on giving up smoking. After 3 months you are over the hardest part.

If you are ever tempted to smoke again rather try adding nic to your vape. Ask for advice. We have all gone through it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER

lukev said:


> Thanks! Nice mat
> 
> Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk


Welcome @lukev hope you wiped your feet before coming in lol. Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

Can't go wrong with a Blotto, in fact it will spoil you for other tanks going forward

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lukev

THE REAPER said:


> Welcome @lukev hope you wiped your feet before coming in lol. Enjoy your stay.


Ha ha thanks!

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lukev

Stranger said:


> Can't go wrong with a Blotto, in fact it will spoil you for other tanks going forward


Yeah, I'm stunned at how good it is. It's been my first and only dual-coil tank.

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Greaverkun said:


> Hello O/
> Name is Blake from PE started vaping only in the last week or so still learning, gave up ciggies 3 months back but struggling with not smoking in general. The vape i run has no nic more for the clouds i feel that old oral fixation and habit i guess. But the community here seems pretty solid and I know I may need advice going forward.



welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nischal

Hi all, Nischal here. Vaping for about 2 years - twisp products
Now heavily into this way of life
Gear- Reuleaux DNA 250, Blotto, dead Rabbit.
Thank you.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

Nischal said:


> Hi all, Nischal here. Vaping for about 2 years - twisp products
> Now heavily into this way of life
> Gear- Reuleaux DNA 250, Blotto, dead Rabbit.
> Thank you.



welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lukev

Nischal said:


> Hi all, Nischal here. Vaping for about 2 years - twisp products
> Now heavily into this way of life
> Gear- Reuleaux DNA 250, Blotto, dead Rabbit.
> Thank you.


Welcome!

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Styleoptix

Hello all and thank you for letting me join your forum - having come across it a few times when looking for advice I love what I see and wanted to join. An ex-smoker of many years I actually started vaping in Feb when I went to a vape shop and said "I need something tiny that I can vape and hide with little vapour and no smell as I am going into hospital!). I ended up with a cute little Voopoo Finic Fish that is so unobtrusive I actually wore it blatantly around my neck and happily vaped (mint/menthol) through 2 hospitals - first for surgery then orthopaedic rehab. Not a word was said and no complaints. It definitely helps to make the switch when you have no alternative, as despite having cigarettes going outside was virtually impossible. Little did I know lockdown was on the way and the switch would be a blessing! I now have a couple of pod vapes and prefer salt nic but would love to know which are the best in terms of flavour and longevity (Love the fish but they give up the ghost after a few months - I now have pods no fish available ) as well as battery life. I now make my own e-liquid (bonus thanks COVID!) and for friends as well. Tried a smoke last week - bad idea - tasted nice - wanted another 24 hours later, will not do that again!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor

Styleoptix said:


> Hello all and thank you for letting me join your forum - having come across it a few times when looking for advice I love what I see and wanted to join. An ex-smoker of many years I actually started vaping in Feb when I went to a vape shop and said "I need something tiny that I can vape and hide with little vapour and no smell as I am going into hospital!). I ended up with a cute little Voopoo Finic Fish that is so unobtrusive I actually wore it blatantly around my neck and happily vaped (mint/menthol) through 2 hospitals - first for surgery then orthopaedic rehab. Not a word was said and no complaints. It definitely helps to make the switch when you have no alternative, as despite having cigarettes going outside was virtually impossible. Little did I know lockdown was on the way and the switch would be a blessing! I now have a couple of pod vapes and prefer salt nic but would love to know which are the best in terms of flavour and longevity (Love the fish but they give up the ghost after a few months - I now have pods no fish available ) as well as battery life. I now make my own e-liquid (bonus thanks COVID!) and for friends as well. Tried a smoke last week - bad idea - tasted nice - wanted another 24 hours later, will not do that again!



welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

There is no doubt in my mind that a high nic vape is an alternative for smoking. 8 years ago there was very little to choose from, now you lot are spoilt rotten for choice. The good news is that somewhere down the line that ciggie will smell and taste rotten. Took about six months for me but you do get there.

Welcome all new peeps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

Styleoptix said:


> Hello all and thank you for letting me join your forum - having come across it a few times when looking for advice I love what I see and wanted to join. An ex-smoker of many years I actually started vaping in Feb when I went to a vape shop and said "I need something tiny that I can vape and hide with little vapour and no smell as I am going into hospital!). I ended up with a cute little Voopoo Finic Fish that is so unobtrusive I actually wore it blatantly around my neck and happily vaped (mint/menthol) through 2 hospitals - first for surgery then orthopaedic rehab. Not a word was said and no complaints. It definitely helps to make the switch when you have no alternative, as despite having cigarettes going outside was virtually impossible. Little did I know lockdown was on the way and the switch would be a blessing! I now have a couple of pod vapes and prefer salt nic but would love to know which are the best in terms of flavour and longevity (Love the fish but they give up the ghost after a few months - I now have pods no fish available ) as well as battery life. I now make my own e-liquid (bonus thanks COVID!) and for friends as well. Tried a smoke last week - bad idea - tasted nice - wanted another 24 hours later, will not do that again!



Welcome! There's a discussion going on elsewhere in the forums and there seems to be consensus (that in itself is almost unheard of here!) that the Vaporesso Podstick gives one of the tightest draws - therefore closest to a cigarette - around, is reasonably priced and has some longevity. They're so cheap now you should buy a couple. As to the best salt nic... that's a matter of taste and availability. If you have a supplier at the moment, stick with him!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Styleoptix

Stranger said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that a high nic vape is an alternative for smoking. 8 years ago there was very little to choose from, now you lot are spoilt rotten for choice. The good news is that somewhere down the line that ciggie will smell and taste rotten. Took about six months for me but you do get there.
> 
> Welcome all new peeps.


Ciggies already stink - but they do still taste good so staying well away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Many of us have been there. For years I lied to myself, my wife and family. Stopped the ciggies, so smoking cigars or a pipe was not smoking. Sneaked smokes here and there.

Thankfully vaping changed all that

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NecroticAngel

Stranger said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that a high nic vape is an alternative for smoking. 8 years ago there was very little to choose from, now you lot are spoilt rotten for choice. The good news is that somewhere down the line that ciggie will smell and taste rotten. Took about six months for me but you do get there.
> 
> Welcome all new peeps.


2 months it took for them to be absolutely foul for me. Though they started tasting pretty bad only after a week

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Styleoptix . Congratulations on giving up smoking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @Styleoptix this is a good store for knowlege everything in one shop lol you will enjoy it here with us so welcome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## myBru

Hey peeps, Franco here, started vaping 2 months ago after smoking stinkies for about 8 years, and haven't felt the urge to go back to smoking from day one of vaping.
I started on a Smok Trinity Alpha, and ended up on a Wotofo Bravo RTA, and I'm getting a Dovpo Blotto RTA in a few days time...
I'm even making my own juice...

Loving this lifestyle

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH

myBru said:


> Hey peeps, Franco here, started vaping 2 months ago after smoking stinkies for about 8 years, and haven't felt the urge to go back to smoking from day one of vaping.
> I started on a Smok Trinity Alpha, and ended up on a Wotofo Bravo RTA, and I'm getting a Dovpo Blotto RTA in a few days time...
> I'm even making my own juice...
> 
> Loving this lifestyle



Welcome! You’re going to like it here, guaranteed.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NecroticAngel

myBru said:


> Hey peeps, Franco here, started vaping 2 months ago after smoking stinkies for about 8 years, and haven't felt the urge to go back to smoking from day one of vaping.
> I started on a Smok Trinity Alpha, and ended up on a Wotofo Bravo RTA, and I'm getting a Dovpo Blotto RTA in a few days time...
> I'm even making my own juice...
> 
> Loving this lifestyle


Welcome and well done!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @myBru

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## myBru

DavyH said:


> Welcome! You’re going to like it here, guaranteed.


 Looks like an awesome online community. Looking forward to being part of it...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac

@myBru, welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## myBru

zadiac said:


> @myBru, welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay


 Thanks a lot! Great community you guys got here...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## myBru

NecroticAngel said:


> Welcome and well done!!


 Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lukev

Welcome welcome!

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## myBru

lukev said:


> Welcome welcome!
> 
> Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk


Thank you @lukev 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## muedes

hi! been vaping since 2011, always been twisp. started with 1st clearo, last one s-mod. since gov's BS, switched to real cigs again and recently discovered Smok. so for the last 9 years been fooling myself into thinking nothing will ever come close to twisp until gov's "intervention" and was pleasantly suprise, shocked to be honest by whats available out there and how good it was. now, just navigating around the whole DTL/MTL variants, PG/VG ratios and sub ohm jargon (ridiculous I know since im a supposed veteran vaper) to get as clued up as the rest of the planet.

Reactions: Like 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH

muedes said:


> hi! been vaping since 2011, always been twisp. started with 1st clearo, last one s-mod. since gov's BS, switched to real cigs again and recently discovered Smok. so for the last 9 years been fooling myself into thinking nothing will ever come close to twisp until gov's "intervention" and was pleasantly suprise, shocked to be honest by whats available out there and how good it was. now, just navigating around the whole DTL/MTL variants, PG/VG ratios and sub ohm jargon (ridiculous I know since im a supposed veteran vaper) to get as clued up as the rest of the planet.



Welcome! You’ve come to the right place, then. The folks here are incredibly knowledgeable and always happy to help.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

muedes said:


> hi! been vaping since 2011, always been twisp. started with 1st clearo, last one s-mod. since gov's BS, switched to real cigs again and recently discovered Smok. so for the last 9 years been fooling myself into thinking nothing will ever come close to twisp until gov's "intervention" and was pleasantly suprise, shocked to be honest by whats available out there and how good it was. now, just navigating around the whole DTL/MTL variants, PG/VG ratios and sub ohm jargon (ridiculous I know since im a supposed veteran vaper) to get as clued up as the rest of the planet.



welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

muedes said:


> hi! been vaping since 2011, always been twisp. started with 1st clearo, last one s-mod. since gov's BS, switched to real cigs again and recently discovered Smok. so for the last 9 years been fooling myself into thinking nothing will ever come close to twisp until gov's "intervention" and was pleasantly suprise, shocked to be honest by whats available out there and how good it was. now, just navigating around the whole DTL/MTL variants, PG/VG ratios and sub ohm jargon (ridiculous I know since im a supposed veteran vaper) to get as clued up as the rest of the planet.


Welcome! We are happy to have you, and oh boy are you in for a great journey!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @Styleoptix, @myBru and @muedes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

Welcome to all the new members. I have only been here for a short while but the people on the forum are absolutely awesome, love helping and have a great sense of humor. Visiting the forum has become a daily routine and I love it! I look forward to getting to know you all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964

Hi expat saffa from Newcastle AU here. Left SA 22 years ago and enjoy this forum lots. Great to see the saffa comments being away for so long. Been vaping 3 years now doing tobacco and sweet taste mainly fruits etc guava or mango mixes. just stocked up huge with liquid nicotine for the new nicotine ban to AU coming next Jan. Found this forum looking for a rum and maple pipe tobacco recipe to make miss that taste. Great recipe found thanks...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

fbb1964 said:


> Hi Francois from Newcastle AU here. Left SA 22 years ago and enjoy this forum lots. Great to see the saffa comments being away for so long. Been vaping 3 years now doing tobacco and sweet taste mainly fruits etc guava or mango mixes. just stocked up huge with liquid nicotine for the new nicotine ban to AU coming next Jan. Found this forum looking for a rum and maple pipe tobacco recipe to make miss that taste. Great recipe found thanks...



hi, welcome !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

fbb1964 said:


> Hi Francois from Newcastle AU here. Left SA 22 years ago and enjoy this forum lots. Great to see the saffa comments being away for so long. Been vaping 3 years now doing tobacco and sweet taste mainly fruits etc guava or mango mixes. just stocked up huge with liquid nicotine for the new nicotine ban to AU coming next Jan. Found this forum looking for a rum and maple pipe tobacco recipe to make miss that taste. Great recipe found thanks...



Welcome to the forum Francois! hope you continue to share in our little world.

How did i miss that recipe?!?!?! Would you mind sharing the link to it? Been looking since forever and a day for a decent R&M recipe

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fbb1964

My apologies can't send link it blocks the URL when I do it


*Greg's R&M*
FA Burley - 2.5%
FA Virginia - 1.5%
FA Jamaican Rum - 2.5%
FA Maple Syrup - 2%
FA Oak - 1.5%
FA Black Fire - 0.5%
FA Latakia - 0.5%
FA Custard - 0.5%
FA Vienna Cream - 0.5%
INW Black for Pipe - 0.5% (my addition for a touch more pipe tobacco as @GregF suggested)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Anneries

Good morning ecigssa. 
It feels like I need to introduce myself again. Ive been a member for a while now, but took a break from forums and social media for a while, focusing on life. 
I have been vaping VM4 exclusively since I discovered it at my first Cape Town Vape meet in the CTICC hosted by ecigssa, back in 2016. At that time we did not have a lot to choose from in the tobacco department. 
Fast forward to today, I have a little bit more standing on my desk, currently
1. 100ml VM4
2. 60ml Avalon
3. 60ml Calamity Jane
4. 60ml Turkish T Brulee

Man am I impressed with the local juice makers and what they bring to the table. 

Welcome to all NEW members I hope you have as good of an experience on this sit as I have had. The community here is really ready to help!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

Welcome , welcome, thrice welcome

Great to see the circle getting bigger. I also have only been a member for a short time and have found the folk here to be welcoming and non judgemental.

Some a bit mental but they don't judge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RCroukamp

Hi All. Names Rob and thanks to a good friend I got hooked a few months ago. Been through quite a few devices from loans and eventually getting my own stuff together.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor

RCroukamp said:


> Hi All. Names Rob and thanks to a good friend I got hooked a few months ago. Been through quite a few devices from loans and eventually getting my own stuff together.



welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

RCroukamp said:


> Hi All. Names Rob and thanks to a good friend I got hooked a few months ago. Been through quite a few devices from loans and eventually getting my own stuff together.



A 42 year old male from Langebaan.

There must be something to this vaping stuff

Welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T-Rev

Hey everyone, I'm Trevor.

I have been vaping for almost two years and have found ecigssa to be great resource along the way.

I recently got an authentic Reload Vapor 24mm RTA and found it extremely frustrating to get right (wanted to take a hammer to it a few times) but this forum had all the answers!
So I'm starting the weekend with the most satisfying vape setup I have assembled to date 

Thanks and a good weekend to all!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

T-Rev said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Trevor.
> 
> I have been vaping for almost two years and have found ecigssa to be great resource along the way.
> 
> I recently got an authentic Reload Vapor 24mm RTA and found it extremely frustrating to get right (wanted to take a hammer to it a few times) but this forum had all the answers!
> So I'm starting the weekend with the most satisfying vape setup I have assembled to date
> 
> Thanks and a good weekend to all!


Hello. welcome Trevor!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501

Welcome @T-Rev .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

T-Rev said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Trevor.
> 
> I have been vaping for almost two years and have found ecigssa to be great resource along the way.
> 
> I recently got an authentic Reload Vapor 24mm RTA and found it extremely frustrating to get right (wanted to take a hammer to it a few times) but this forum had all the answers!
> So I'm starting the weekend with the most satisfying vape setup I have assembled to date
> 
> Thanks and a good weekend to all!



welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH

T-Rev said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Trevor.
> 
> I have been vaping for almost two years and have found ecigssa to be great resource along the way.
> 
> I recently got an authentic Reload Vapor 24mm RTA and found it extremely frustrating to get right (wanted to take a hammer to it a few times) but this forum had all the answers!
> So I'm starting the weekend with the most satisfying vape setup I have assembled to date
> 
> Thanks and a good weekend to all!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @T-Rev enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome back to the forum @Anneries . I had wondered where you had disappeared to. Good to have you back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @T-Rev .

Good folks here. Always willing to help.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DirkCoetsee

Hi all,

I'm Dirk, off the stinky's for 4 months now, I started vaping due to curiosity and yes, have not looked back since. 

I currently have 2 go-to's, the Voopoo Drag X and then my MTL Cog with a Geek Vape Aegis Max... Love the DIY/Personalization idea of the RTA's.

That's Why I joined this forum.

Have a lekke one!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

DirkCoetsee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm Dirk, off the stinky's for 4 months now, I started vaping due to curiosity and yes, have not looked back since.
> 
> I currently have 2 go-to's, the Voopoo Drag X and then my MTL Cog with a Geek Vape Aegis Max... Love the DIY/Personalization idea of the RTA's.
> 
> That's Why I joined this forum.
> 
> Have a lekke one!



welcome

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DavyH

DirkCoetsee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm Dirk, off the stinky's for 4 months now, I started vaping due to curiosity and yes, have not looked back since.
> 
> I currently have 2 go-to's, the Voopoo Drag X and then my MTL Cog with a Geek Vape Aegis Max... Love the DIY/Personalization idea of the RTA's.
> 
> That's Why I joined this forum.
> 
> Have a lekke one!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @DirkCoetsee

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## alex1501

Welcome @DirkCoetsee

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## myBru

DirkCoetsee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm Dirk, off the stinky's for 4 months now, I started vaping due to curiosity and yes, have not looked back since.
> 
> I currently have 2 go-to's, the Voopoo Drag X and then my MTL Cog with a Geek Vape Aegis Max... Love the DIY/Personalization idea of the RTA's.
> 
> That's Why I joined this forum.
> 
> Have a lekke one!



Welcome!! Great place to be

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hello Everybody... New to the forum.... been on and off vaping for about 3 years, been stinkie-free for just over a year now, and Vaping has become a hobby I really enjoy! A collector of Shiny Things for sure! Still learning every day, love teaching others as well! Thanks for having me as part of this family as well!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## myBru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Hello Everybody... New to the forum.... been on and off vaping for about 3 years, been stinkie-free for just over a year now, and Vaping has become a hobby I really enjoy! A collector of Shiny Things for sure! Still learning every day, love teaching others as well! Thanks for having me as part of this family as well!



Welcome @DarthBranMuffin great place to be...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Hello Everybody... New to the forum.... been on and off vaping for about 3 years, been stinkie-free for just over a year now, and Vaping has become a hobby I really enjoy! A collector of Shiny Things for sure! Still learning every day, love teaching others as well! Thanks for having me as part of this family as well!


welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

DirkCoetsee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm Dirk, off the stinky's for 4 months now, I started vaping due to curiosity and yes, have not looked back since.
> 
> I currently have 2 go-to's, the Voopoo Drag X and then my MTL Cog with a Geek Vape Aegis Max... Love the DIY/Personalization idea of the RTA's.
> 
> That's Why I joined this forum.
> 
> Have a lekke one!


Welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper

A big welcome to all the new members,
Enjoy the community

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @DirkCoetsee and @DarthBranMuffin. I hope you brought some Nic and juice with you! Just kidding 
This is the best place to be for vaping enthusiasts so I’m sure you’ll enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Etiennem2998

Hi all im Etienne been vaping akmost 4 years now started smoking in gr7 but nanaged to stop cigs with vaping

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Hello Everybody... New to the forum.... been on and off vaping for about 3 years, been stinkie-free for just over a year now, and Vaping has become a hobby I really enjoy! A collector of Shiny Things for sure! Still learning every day, love teaching others as well! Thanks for having me as part of this family as well!



welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @DarthBranMuffin . Congratulations on being one year stinky free!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Etiennem2998 . Congratulations on being four years stinky free!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Etiennem2998 said:


> Hi all im Etienne been vaping akmost 4 years now started smoking in gr7 but nanaged to stop cigs with vaping



welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraigPortalZA

Hey guys, just wanted to say as a newbie to this forum I've really enjoyed it and even all the info and reviews and such have been fantastic! 

Great to have a forum like this for us vapers... need to get more friends that vape on here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

CraigPortalZA said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say as a newbie to this forum I've really enjoyed it and even all the info and reviews and such have been fantastic!
> 
> Great to have a forum like this for us vapers... need to get more friends that vape on here.


Welcome to the forum @CraigPortalZA A bunch of awesome people around here. Enjoy your stay sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

CraigPortalZA said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say as a newbie to this forum I've really enjoyed it and even all the info and reviews and such have been fantastic!
> 
> Great to have a forum like this for us vapers... need to get more friends that vape on here.



welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DirkCoetsee

CraigPortalZA said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say as a newbie to this forum I've really enjoyed it and even all the info and reviews and such have been fantastic!
> 
> Great to have a forum like this for us vapers... need to get more friends that vape on here.


Welcome dude!

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hi Everyone,
My name is Anthony, and I'm an alcoholic
Seriously tho', whilst I do enjoy a good single malt, and cigar in the past ... After some 50 years on the stinkies and the occasional exceptionally stinky cigar, decided to call them a day, so since February of this year, I guess I'm what you'd call a Vaper.

As a now retired light current electrical engineer, having spent most of my career in IT, which prompted an almost perverse interest in these devices ... so starting with an IQOS, before moving to an Joytech CE4, a SMOK Fetch, a SMOK Fetch Pro, and now a Vaperesso 200W Gen Mod with a multitude of heads, including the SKRR it came with, a Zeus X RTA as well as it's Mesh deck, my current favourite is, a cheapie nogal, a Vapefly Mesh Plus RDTA.

Unimpressed with the Nord and RPM coils in the Fetch, and having too much time on my hands throughout lockdown I quickly progressed to RBA's and still use the Hippovape RBA Kits, (V2 and V3) on my two Fetch's, and after trying pretty much every coil type out there in most configurations, have settled on mesh coils on my Vaperesso mod for now. 
That said ... I am looking for a dual coil RBA deck for my SKRR, (I believe the SMOK V8 unit fits with some modification?) ... maybe someone can chip in here and offer suggestions?

What else can I share here ... I've also been playing "Chemist" of recent, and experimenting with vape juice blending, in between attempting my own sqonk mod build, (a crude box with a PWM PSU that has kept me amused over the past few weeks), and ... I'm in the market for another toy, or mod if you prefer, which by virtue of my blood sport involvement, am I'm leaning something robust like an Aegis X ... and maybe the Vaporesso Luxe S too, (I'm a sucker for pretty and gimmicky features), maybe someone can chip in with suggestions on that too?

That's about it, lest I turn this post into a dissertation ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## DavyH

@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger

That vapefly mesh RDTA may be a cheapie but it is a winner with many fans.

welcome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DavyH said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi
> Thanks DavyH  ... Your 'byline' *Inter faeces et urinam nascimur* is hillarous ... true too * *

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> That vapefly mesh RDTA may be a cheapie but it is a winner with many fans.
> 
> welcome.


Thanks Stranger 
Jus' goes to show that better doesn't always have the biggest price tag

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

*Inter faeces et urinam nascimur.*

Not only true, you can get variations of said vape juice from Hufflepuff

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501

@CraigPortalZA and @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Intuthu Kagesi 
Wishing you all the best with your journey from here on
We are very lucky to have many experienced helpful vapers on the forum with us
So feel free to ask questions as you go along
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My name is Anthony, and I'm an alcoholic
> Seriously tho', whilst I do enjoy a good single malt, and cigar in the past ... After some 50 years on the stinkies and the occasional exceptionally stinky cigar, decided to call them a day, so since February of this year, I guess I'm what you'd call a Vaper.
> 
> As a now retired light current electrical engineer, having spent most of my career in IT, which prompted an almost perverse interest in these devices ... so starting with an IQOS, before moving to an Joytech CE4, a SMOK Fetch, a SMOK Fetch Pro, and now a Vaperesso 200W Gen Mod with a multitude of heads, including the SKRR it came with, a Zeus X RTA as well as it's Mesh deck, my current favourite is, a cheapie nogal, a Vapefly Mesh Plus RDTA.
> 
> Unimpressed with the Nord and RPM coils in the Fetch, and having too much time on my hands throughout lockdown I quickly progressed to RBA's and still use the Hippovape RBA Kits, (V2 and V3) on my two Fetch's, and after trying pretty much every coil type out there in most configurations, have settled on mesh coils on my Vaperesso mod for now.
> That said ... I am looking for a dual coil RBA deck for my SKRR, (I believe the SMOK V8 unit fits with some modification?) ... maybe someone can chip in here and offer suggestions?
> 
> What else can I share here ... I've also been playing "Chemist" of recent, and experimenting with vape juice blending, in between attempting my own sqonk mod build, (a crude box with a PWM PSU that has kept me amused over the past few weeks), and ... I'm in the market for another toy, or mod if you prefer, which by virtue of my blood sport involvement, am I'm leaning something robust like an Aegis X ... and maybe the Vaporesso Luxe S too, (I'm a sucker for pretty and gimmicky features), maybe someone can chip in with suggestions on that too?
> 
> That's about it, lest I turn this post into a dissertation ...



welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DirkCoetsee

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My name is Anthony, and I'm an alcoholic
> Seriously tho', whilst I do enjoy a good single malt, and cigar in the past ... After some 50 years on the stinkies and the occasional exceptionally stinky cigar, decided to call them a day, so since February of this year, I guess I'm what you'd call a Vaper.
> 
> As a now retired light current electrical engineer, having spent most of my career in IT, which prompted an almost perverse interest in these devices ... so starting with an IQOS, before moving to an Joytech CE4, a SMOK Fetch, a SMOK Fetch Pro, and now a Vaperesso 200W Gen Mod with a multitude of heads, including the SKRR it came with, a Zeus X RTA as well as it's Mesh deck, my current favourite is, a cheapie nogal, a Vapefly Mesh Plus RDTA.
> 
> Unimpressed with the Nord and RPM coils in the Fetch, and having too much time on my hands throughout lockdown I quickly progressed to RBA's and still use the Hippovape RBA Kits, (V2 and V3) on my two Fetch's, and after trying pretty much every coil type out there in most configurations, have settled on mesh coils on my Vaperesso mod for now.
> That said ... I am looking for a dual coil RBA deck for my SKRR, (I believe the SMOK V8 unit fits with some modification?) ... maybe someone can chip in here and offer suggestions?
> 
> What else can I share here ... I've also been playing "Chemist" of recent, and experimenting with vape juice blending, in between attempting my own sqonk mod build, (a crude box with a PWM PSU that has kept me amused over the past few weeks), and ... I'm in the market for another toy, or mod if you prefer, which by virtue of my blood sport involvement, am I'm leaning something robust like an Aegis X ... and maybe the Vaporesso Luxe S too, (I'm a sucker for pretty and gimmicky features), maybe someone can chip in with suggestions on that too?
> 
> That's about it, lest I turn this post into a dissertation ...


Hehehehe, sounds like myself...

Welcome

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB

Welcome guys! So nice to have you all here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Techie

Hi everyone. I'm a desktop support technician, with a background in electronics. I've been vaping for about 2 years. I started with a 40W mod, until the circuit board packed up. I then connected the atomiser to to my pc's power supply. This worked for a while, but the 5V supply was a bit too high. I was going to build a voltage regulator, but I got a Zeus X RTA at a good price. It worked, although the resistance of the coils that came with the Zeus was too low and the PSU couldn't supply enough current, with the result that it was a bit slow heating up. I bought my wife a SMOANT Ladon box mod, and after she complained that it was going through juice too fast, I've been using it. I still want to use my PSU and I'll build higher ohm coils for my old atomiser and try again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## LeislB

@Techie, welcome to the forum! I am sure you'll enjoy your time here and learn a ton from the fantastic members! Enjoy.....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Techie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DavyH

@Techie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @Techie. Man I’m dead curious to see your setup!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Techie said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a desktop support technician, with a background in electronics. I've been vaping for about 2 years. I started with a 40W mod, until the circuit board packed up. I then connected the atomiser to to my pc's power supply. This worked for a while, but the 5V supply was a bit too high. I was going to build a voltage regulator, but I got a Zeus X RTA at a good price. It worked, although the resistance of the coils that came with the Zeus was too low and the PSU couldn't supply enough current, with the result that it was a bit slow heating up. I bought my wife a SMOANT Ladon box mod, and after she complained that it was going through juice too fast, I've been using it. I still want to use my PSU and I'll build higher ohm coils for my old atomiser and try again.






You're going to be building a serious PSU, (and coils!), that I'm certainly interesting in seeing ... Assuming my current coil of 0.26E on 5Volts ... that's almost 20A and 100W of smoke

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Techie

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 205086
> 
> 
> You're going to be building a serious PSU, (and coils!), that I'm certainly interesting in seeing ... Assuming my current coil of 0.26E on 5Volts ... that's almost 20A and 100W of smoke



I,m using an old Desktop PC PSU. The 5V rail is rated at 25A. 

With the old atomiser, I want to start with .8ohm. That should just require 6.25A and 31.25W. With the Zeus I'll go down to .5 Ohm.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Techie said:


> I,m using an old Desktop PC PSU. The 5V rail is rated at 25A.
> 
> With the old atomiser, I want to start with .8ohm. That should just require 6.25A and 31.25W. With the Zeus I'll go down to .5 Ohm.



I've been busy with the electronics for a skwonk mod of recent, using paralleled 18650's and a simple CMOS 555 for PWM, driving an IRLB3034, however you've given an idea here ... kinda like taking the desktop-laptop idea to vaping, and having a mains driven, (albeit through a PSU), vape mod

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shasta

Hey Everyone 

I'm Shamiel going by Shasta 
I quit cigs in beginning May and started vaping mid May with a geekvape boost and got rid of it after 2 weeks because i realised i love vaping.

Here's what i have now.
Aegis X, Hugo vapor Rader, rincoe mechman 80w.
Then rba's are Cerberus with smok rba, Zeus X, Zeus Mesh, peacemaker xl, desire rabies, geekvape looop v1, wotofo vaporous.

I got into coil building as well and just love it. I spend a lot of time making coils but I've stopped now as i have too many.

That's me nice meeting ya'll

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

Techie said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a desktop support technician, with a background in electronics. I've been vaping for about 2 years. I started with a 40W mod, until the circuit board packed up. I then connected the atomiser to to my pc's power supply. This worked for a while, but the 5V supply was a bit too high. I was going to build a voltage regulator, but I got a Zeus X RTA at a good price. It worked, although the resistance of the coils that came with the Zeus was too low and the PSU couldn't supply enough current, with the result that it was a bit slow heating up. I bought my wife a SMOANT Ladon box mod, and after she complained that it was going through juice too fast, I've been using it. I still want to use my PSU and I'll build higher ohm coils for my old atomiser and try again.



welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

Shasta said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I'm Shamiel going by Shasta
> I quit cigs in beginning May and started vaping mid May with a geekvape boost and got rid of it after 2 weeks because i realised i love vaping.
> 
> Here's what i have now.
> Aegis X, Hugo vapor Rader, rincoe mechman 80w.
> Then rba's are Cerberus with smok rba, Zeus X, Zeus Mesh, peacemaker xl, desire rabies, geekvape looop v1, wotofo vaporous.
> 
> I got into coil building as well and just love it. I spend a lot of time making coils but I've stopped now as i have too many.
> 
> That's me nice meeting ya'll



welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

@Techie ,@Shasta welcome to the forum!
Enjoy your stay - the rabbit hole is deep

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @Shasta. We have many experienced builders here. Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shasta

Grand Guru said:


> Welcome to the forum @Shasta. We have many experienced builders here. Enjoy your stay!


Thanks man, i had a browse through the thread and i can see it's pretty awesome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH

Shasta said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I'm Shamiel going by Shasta
> I quit cigs in beginning May and started vaping mid May with a geekvape boost and got rid of it after 2 weeks because i realised i love vaping.
> 
> Here's what i have now.
> Aegis X, Hugo vapor Rader, rincoe mechman 80w.
> Then rba's are Cerberus with smok rba, Zeus X, Zeus Mesh, peacemaker xl, desire rabies, geekvape looop v1, wotofo vaporous.
> 
> I got into coil building as well and just love it. I spend a lot of time making coils but I've stopped now as i have too many.
> 
> That's me nice meeting ya'll



@Shasta

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DirkCoetsee

Shasta said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I'm Shamiel going by Shasta
> I quit cigs in beginning May and started vaping mid May with a geekvape boost and got rid of it after 2 weeks because i realised i love vaping.
> 
> Here's what i have now.
> Aegis X, Hugo vapor Rader, rincoe mechman 80w.
> Then rba's are Cerberus with smok rba, Zeus X, Zeus Mesh, peacemaker xl, desire rabies, geekvape looop v1, wotofo vaporous.
> 
> I got into coil building as well and just love it. I spend a lot of time making coils but I've stopped now as i have too many.
> 
> That's me nice meeting ya'll


Welcome Shasta!

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LeislB

Hey @Shasta nice to see you here too. Welcome!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BeaLea

Welcome to the forum!
@Techie @Shasta

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Shasta said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I'm Shamiel going by Shasta
> I quit cigs in beginning May and started vaping mid May with a geekvape boost and got rid of it after 2 weeks because i realised i love vaping.
> 
> Here's what i have now.
> Aegis X, Hugo vapor Rader, rincoe mechman 80w.
> Then rba's are Cerberus with smok rba, Zeus X, Zeus Mesh, peacemaker xl, desire rabies, geekvape looop v1, wotofo vaporous.
> 
> I got into coil building as well and just love it. I spend a lot of time making coils but I've stopped now as i have too many.
> 
> That's me nice meeting ya'll

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 205123



lol that’s classic @Intuthu Kagesi !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Shasta 
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey!
Enjoy your stay here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## emelybrown

Hi all. Im newbie. Nice to be a part of this community!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## vicTor

emelybrown said:


> Hi all. Im newbie. Nice to be a part of this community!



welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

emelybrown said:


> Hi all. Im newbie. Nice to be a part of this community!


Welcome emelybrown

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome @emelybrown

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB

Welcome to the forum @emelybrown. The forum members are always willing to lend a helping hand, so please feel free to ask questions and browse around.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## alex1501

@Techie @Shasta @emelybrown 
Have fun and enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AKS

@emelybrown ,@Techie & @Shasta .

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

@emelybrown 
@Techie 
@Shasta 

Welcome everyone!!!!! This is an awesome place to be!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31

Hi guys

My name is Anton and Ill taste your juice even in these crazy times! 

I vape all sorts of devices from MTL to DL , I like both styles.
I do mix a bit, that is the main reason I joined the group as Im always looking to get some tips and give tips where I can.
My daily vape is my Drag x that I use at work as its simple to carry and at home a blow the clouds Aegus X.
I have already found a mountain of info here, and will hopefully be contributing as I grow in this hobby.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Munro31 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My name is Anton and Ill taste your juice even in these crazy times!
> 
> I vape all sorts of devices from MTL to DL , I like both styles.
> I do mix a bit, that is the main reason I joined the group as Im always looking to get some tips and give tips where I can.
> My daily vape is my Drag x that I use at work as its simple to carry and at home a blow the clouds Aegus X.
> I have already found a mountain of info here, and will hopefully be contributing as I grow in this hobby.



Warm welcome @Munro31 
Congrats on the vaping!
Feel free to ask questions as you go along
We are very lucky to have such experienced and helpful vapers here with us
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor

Munro31 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My name is Anton and Ill taste your juice even in these crazy times!
> 
> I vape all sorts of devices from MTL to DL , I like both styles.
> I do mix a bit, that is the main reason I joined the group as Im always looking to get some tips and give tips where I can.
> My daily vape is my Drag x that I use at work as its simple to carry and at home a blow the clouds Aegus X.
> I have already found a mountain of info here, and will hopefully be contributing as I grow in this hobby.



welcome

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Munro31 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My name is Anton and Ill taste your juice even in these crazy times!
> 
> I vape all sorts of devices from MTL to DL , I like both styles.
> I do mix a bit, that is the main reason I joined the group as Im always looking to get some tips and give tips where I can.
> My daily vape is my Drag x that I use at work as its simple to carry and at home a blow the clouds Aegus X.
> I have already found a mountain of info here, and will hopefully be contributing as I grow in this hobby.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @Munro31

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome Anton (@Munro31)... my name is Anton... and one day, Anton's will rule the world... but for now, we'll just be part of ECIGSSA where we can convert more people to becoming Anton's... hahaha

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome Anton (@Munro31)... my name is Anton... and one day, Anton's will rule the world... but for now, we'll just be part of ECIGSSA where we can convert more people to becoming Anton's... hahaha


Shhhtttt!! Nobody must know about the Antonpocolips!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @emelybrown and @Munro31

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DavyH

@Munro31 @emelybrown

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @Munro31. There are tons of info on the forum and all of the members here are super helpful, so please feel free to ask for advice. Enjoy your stray!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Breeze

Good day everyone, I'm Brian from East London, I'm an Admitted Attorney, practising and managing offices in Mdantsane and King Williams Town. My journey started back in February, I had to get off the stinkies after I found out my wife was pregnant, figured after 12 years it was about time and I wanted to live long enough to share many memories with our little princess. I've thoroughly enjoyed the learning process, so much so that I also got into making my own DIY E-liquid and I hope to share and learn from you all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

Breeze said:


> Good day everyone, I'm Brian from East London, I'm an Admitted Attorney, practising and managing offices in Mdantsane and King Williams Town. My journey started back in February, I had to get off the stinkies after I found out my wife was pregnant, figured after 12 years it was about time and I wanted to live long enough to share many memories with our little princess. I've thoroughly enjoyed the learning process, so much so that I also got into making my own DIY E-liquid and I hope to share and learn from you all.




welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @Breeze!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DavyH

Welcome @Breeze

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @Breeze ! Glad you made it off the stinkies!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NOOB

Warm welcome @Breeze. Congratulations on quitting the stinkies and an even bigger congrats on the pregnancy. This forum is a wealth of information, so don't be afraid to ask questions. Head on over to the E-liquid section of the form, there's a ton of information there, not to mention the E-liquid recipes section where recipes are grouped by flavour profile (Bakeries, Fruits, Desserts etc). Very informative and fun to try out. Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Breeze

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it ey .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper

Breeze said:


> Good day everyone, I'm Brian from East London, I'm an Admitted Attorney, practising and managing offices in Mdantsane and King Williams Town. My journey started back in February, I had to get off the stinkies after I found out my wife was pregnant, figured after 12 years it was about time and I wanted to live long enough to share many memories with our little princess. I've thoroughly enjoyed the learning process, so much so that I also got into making my own DIY E-liquid and I hope to share and learn from you all.



Welcome to the community.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Breeze .

I hope that you enjoy your time here with us.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NecroticAngel

Welcome @Breeze  my little girl was a huge factor in me vaping too!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Power puffz

Hi everyone, my boyfriend @TheSubieVaper got me into ecigssa. I will probably be seen in the classifieds because I like shiny stuff 
I have been vaping for a year now because I wanted an alternative to Hookah... best decision ever.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Power puffz said:


> Hi everyone, my boyfriend @TheSubieVaper got me into ecigssa. I will probably be seen in the classifieds because I like shiny stuff
> I have been vaping for a year now because I wanted an alternative to Hookah... best decision ever.




Welcome

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Welcome @Power puffz  enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Power puffz said:


> Hi everyone, my boyfriend @TheSubieVaper got me into ecigssa. I will probably be seen in the classifieds because I like shiny stuff
> I have been vaping for a year now because I wanted an alternative to Hookah... best decision ever.



Welcome @Power puffz !!! Glad you came to the dark side with the rest of us!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

@Power puffz and enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

Power puffz said:


> Hi everyone, my boyfriend @TheSubieVaper got me into ecigssa. I will probably be seen in the classifieds because I like shiny stuff
> I have been vaping for a year now because I wanted an alternative to Hookah... best decision ever.




welcome

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DavyH

@Power puffz

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Prewrx

Hi All, so glad I found a forum to focused on vaping. I was a casual smoker during pub visits or socials until I tried vaping Been at it for 3 years and still enjoy it. I started vaping for the fun of it after seeing some mates building there decks with there awesome tool bags and gadgets, as an engineer this got my attention  I love the fact that there are many variables involved to get the best flavor or cloud production. At times I do feel that if my rta had a face, I would punch it, although it adds to the excitement.

My go to setup is a Noisy V2 and my OG Reload. Busy trying some MTL RTAs.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Prewrx said:


> Hi All, so glad I found a forum to focused on vaping. I was a casual smoker during pub visits or socials until I tried vaping Been at it for 3 years and still enjoy it. I started vaping for the fun of it after seeing some mates building there decks with there awesome tool bags and gadgets, as an engineer this got my attention  I love the fact that there are many variables involved to get the best flavor or cloud production. At times I do feel that if my rta had a face, I would punch it, although it adds to the excitement.
> 
> My go to setup is a Noisy V2 and my OG Reload. Busy trying some MTL RTAs.




Welcome!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @Prewrx !!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shasta

Prewrx said:


> Hi All, so glad I found a forum to focused on vaping. I was a casual smoker during pub visits or socials until I tried vaping Been at it for 3 years and still enjoy it. I started vaping for the fun of it after seeing some mates building there decks with there awesome tool bags and gadgets, as an engineer this got my attention  I love the fact that there are many variables involved to get the best flavor or cloud production. At times I do feel that if my rta had a face, I would punch it, although it adds to the excitement.
> 
> My go to setup is a Noisy V2 and my OG Reload. Busy trying some MTL RTAs.


 Hey welcome and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

Prewrx said:


> Hi All, so glad I found a forum to focused on vaping. I was a casual smoker during pub visits or socials until I tried vaping Been at it for 3 years and still enjoy it. I started vaping for the fun of it after seeing some mates building there decks with there awesome tool bags and gadgets, as an engineer this got my attention  I love the fact that there are many variables involved to get the best flavor or cloud production. At times I do feel that if my rta had a face, I would punch it, although it adds to the excitement.
> 
> My go to setup is a Noisy V2 and my OG Reload. Busy trying some MTL RTAs.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Seanpta

Hi all

Another converted ex smoker newbie vaper here from Pretoria

Used to do 20+ stinkies a day for the last 26 years until aunty Zuma forced me over to vaping.
Atleast some good came from the lockdown, been vaping for 3 months during which time I had one smoke that tasted like crap, never gonna touch that shit again.

Regards
Sean

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## DavyH

@Seanpta

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Seanpta said:


> Hi all
> 
> Another converted ex smoker newbie vaper here from Pretoria
> 
> Used to do 20+ stinkies a day for the last 26 years until aunty Zuma forced me over to vaping.
> Atleast some good came from the lockdown, been vaping for 3 months during which time I had one smoke that tasted like crap, never gonna touch that shit again.
> 
> Regards
> Sean



Welcome @Seanpta! You have made the right choice and have come to the right place!!! What is your setup that you are using/got you off the stinkies?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AKS

@emelybrown ,@Munro31 ,@Breeze & @Seanpta !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @Seanpta. Your lungs and overall health with thank you for giving up the stinkies, but your wallet will curse you in due course! 

There's a wealth of information on the forum and please don't be afraid to ask questions. The members here are all super friendly and always willing to help where they can.

Enjoy your stay and your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Power puffz and @Seanpta .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper

Seanpta said:


> Hi all
> 
> Another converted ex smoker newbie vaper here from Pretoria
> 
> Used to do 20+ stinkies a day for the last 26 years until aunty Zuma forced me over to vaping.
> Atleast some good came from the lockdown, been vaping for 3 months during which time I had one smoke that tasted like crap, never gonna touch that shit again.
> 
> Regards
> Sean



Welcome!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger

Seanpta said:


> Hi all
> 
> Another converted ex smoker newbie vaper here from Pretoria
> 
> Used to do 20+ stinkies a day for the last 26 years until aunty Zuma forced me over to vaping.
> Atleast some good came from the lockdown, been vaping for 3 months during which time I had one smoke that tasted like crap, never gonna touch that shit again.
> 
> Regards
> Sean



Love to see posts like this. I just want to take it and shove it up the anti vaping lobbyists noses, or other places that taste like crap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Seanpta

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @Seanpta! You have made the right choice and have come to the right place!!! What is your setup that you are using/got you off the stinkies?



Thanks for the welcome

Started on a Smok RPM 40 that lasted all of 3 weeks, moved to a Nord 2 and 6mg juice that is still going strong
Hoping to invest in a mod and tank in the near future (probably not so near looking at current finances)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

Seanpta said:


> Hi all
> 
> Another converted ex smoker newbie vaper here from Pretoria
> 
> Used to do 20+ stinkies a day for the last 26 years until aunty Zuma forced me over to vaping.
> Atleast some good came from the lockdown, been vaping for 3 months during which time I had one smoke that tasted like crap, never gonna touch that shit again.
> 
> Regards
> Sean



welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @Seanpta and congrats on quitting the stinkies. I'm sure it wasn't easy despite aunty Zuma's incentives. Enjoy your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Angelskeeper

Hi all, 
I quit smoking 4yrs ago (when i started vaping) and havent looked back!!
Im currently going through a phase of mixing my own juices etc.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Angelskeeper 

Congratulations on giving up smoking. Most of us here know how difficult it is to give up the stinkies.

My best advice for someone starting to DIY is to read @RichJB 's primer. It will save you time, stress and money.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome @Angelskeeper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Angelskeeper said:


> Hi all,
> I quit smoking 4yrs ago (when i started vaping) and havent looked back!!
> Im currently going through a phase of mixing my own juices etc.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

Angelskeeper said:


> Hi all,
> I quit smoking 4yrs ago (when i started vaping) and havent looked back!!
> Im currently going through a phase of mixing my own juices etc.


Welcome and well done 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH

@Angelskeeper

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Steven Xhype

Hey Everyone , Steven here from Xhype Liquid Co. , just introducing myself as i will be manning Xhype's Threads. 

Just a little about me ... i've been vaping for some time now and started getting myself into the industry.

i currently use a Wismec Noisy cricket with a Dead Rabbit RTA .

love vaping and Cars 

what more do we need to share

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Steven Xhype said:


> Hey Everyone , Steven here from Xhype Liquid Co. , just introducing myself as i will be manning Xhype's Threads.
> 
> Just a little about me ... i've been vaping for some time now and started getting myself into the industry.
> 
> i currently use a Wismec Noisy cricket with a Dead Rabbit RTA .
> 
> love vaping and Cars
> 
> what more do we need to share



Welcome @Steven Xhype!!! Nice setup you got running there!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

Steven Xhype said:


> Hey Everyone , Steven here from Xhype Liquid Co. , just introducing myself as i will be manning Xhype's Threads.
> 
> Just a little about me ... i've been vaping for some time now and started getting myself into the industry.
> 
> i currently use a Wismec Noisy cricket with a Dead Rabbit RTA .
> 
> love vaping and Cars
> 
> what more do we need to share



welcome

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DavyH

Steven Xhype said:


> what more do we need to share









Seriously though?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @Steven Xhype glad you joined

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## LeislB

Ai guys, I have one huge regret since joining the forum.....

I wish I had chosen a cool and mysterious user name. LeislB is just so boring compared to your great ones.

Welcome to all the new vapers, so happy to have you all here.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Steven Xhype

DavyH said:


> Seriously though?



haha what more ? seriously

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Steven Xhype

LeislB said:


> Ai guys, I have one huge regret since joining the forum.....
> 
> I wish I had chosen a cool and mysterious user name. LeislB is just so boring compared to your great ones.
> 
> Welcome to all the new vapers, so happy to have you all here.




Well at least its unique

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Steven Xhype

THE REAPER said:


> Welcome @Steven Xhype glad you joined


Thank you for the warm welcome

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AKS

Welcome @Steven Xhype !

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ethanjones

This is Ethan Jones from London, UK

I am now a cannabis enthusiast and a budtender, sharing his knowledge with the world.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

ethanjones said:


> This is Ethan Jones from London, UK
> 
> I am now a cannabis enthusiast and a budtender, sharing his knowledge with the world.



welcome

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

He said the C word

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> He said the C word


Wich one? "Co-operative Governance Minister"?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ethanjones said:


> This is Ethan Jones from London, UK
> 
> I am now a cannabis enthusiast and a budtender, sharing his knowledge with the world.


Welcome @ethanjones !!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jacques3Fox

Hi Everyone. I am a new member. I have a passion for vaping. After being a smoker for 25 years I finally gave up smoking and entered the world of Vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @ThreeFoxVapes. The more, the thicker the clouds are  enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Steven Xhype

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome @ThreeFoxVapes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @ThreeFoxVapes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

@ThreeFoxVapes Welcome!!!!! Here is where you stay, off the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @ThreeFoxVapes. Behold, the deepest, darkest rabbit hole you've ever come across.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

ThreeFoxVapes said:


> Hi Everyone. I am a new member. I have a passion for vaping. After being a smoker for 25 years I finally gave up smoking and entered the world of Vaping!



welcome

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## leftjeffa

Hi guys. Jeffa from down under, Aus. Every time I look up some mod on ggl search I kept coming back here, so thought I'd join and lurk the classifieds for giggles.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

leftjeffa said:


> Hi guys. Jeffa from down under, Aus. Every time I look up some mod on ggl search I kept coming back here, so thought I'd join and lurk the classifieds for giggles.



Welcome @leftjeffa !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

leftjeffa said:


> Hi guys. Jeffa from down under, Aus. Every time I look up some mod on ggl search I kept coming back here, so thought I'd join and lurk the classifieds for giggles.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## leftjeffa

vicTor said:


> welcome !


Thanks guys; appreciated. I'll tread lightly

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @leftjeffa.... if you google Air Fryers, it will also bring you here, are you sure you were looking for vape mods? That is how @Stranger ended up here apparently...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @leftjeffa .

If you continue to lurk I will still know that you are there .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @leftjeffa.... if you google Air Fryers, it will also bring you here, are you sure you were looking for vape mods? That is how @Stranger ended up here apparently...



100%, spot on I googled cheesecake recipes and it brought me here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## leftjeffa

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @leftjeffa.... if you google Air Fryers, it will also bring you here, are you sure you were looking for vape mods? That is how @Stranger ended up here apparently...


Currently I am actually looking for air fryers. lol Hey maybe I 'ok googled', "wicks 'n wires", and mistakenly got here via 'kitchen appliance'?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver

leftjeffa said:


> Hi guys. Jeffa from down under, Aus. Every time I look up some mod on ggl search I kept coming back here, so thought I'd join and lurk the classifieds for giggles.



Welcome to the forum @leftjeffa 
All the way from Aus!
Hope you enjoy your stay - and feel free to ask questions as you go along.
Not about air fryers, lol but seriously, we are very lucky here to have some of the most experienced and helpful vapers 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @leftjeffa hope you are here today and here to stay. Enjoy all of it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the family @leftjeffa enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 209326
> 
> Welcome to the family @leftjeffa enjoy your stay



classic @MrGSmokeFree !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## eugene10111

Evening Everybody,

so i am very new to the lifestyle and have just had bad luck, I started with a Eleaf Ijust2, and the juice leaked into the battery after about a week of use and boom gone is that one, Then I got a Smok Al 85 with a V8 baby tank, dropped it and broke the glass. I bought a new glass only to find that the thread on my tanks base is also stripped. So much for beginners luck.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stew

eugene10111 said:


> Evening Everybody,
> 
> so i am very new to the lifestyle and have just had bad luck, I started with a Eleaf Ijust2, and the juice leaked into the battery after about a week of use and boom gone is that one, Then I got a Smok Al 85 with a V8 baby tank, dropped it and broke the glass. I bought a new glass only to find that the thread on my tanks base is also stripped. So much for beginners luck.


Hi @eugene10111. Welcome. Good luck on your Vaping voyage from here on. Hope things settle down with the bad luck and it goes better from now on.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mzr

Hi @eugene10111 at least most of the bad luck is gone can only be smooth from here out, what do you plan on getting next?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

eugene10111 said:


> Evening Everybody,
> 
> so i am very new to the lifestyle and have just had bad luck, I started with a Eleaf Ijust2, and the juice leaked into the battery after about a week of use and boom gone is that one, Then I got a Smok Al 85 with a V8 baby tank, dropped it and broke the glass. I bought a new glass only to find that the thread on my tanks base is also stripped. So much for beginners luck.



welcome

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

eugene10111 said:


> Evening Everybody,
> 
> so i am very new to the lifestyle and have just had bad luck, I started with a Eleaf Ijust2, and the juice leaked into the battery after about a week of use and boom gone is that one, Then I got a Smok Al 85 with a V8 baby tank, dropped it and broke the glass. I bought a new glass only to find that the thread on my tanks base is also stripped. So much for beginners luck.


We've all had bad vibes at certain points. Welcome to the forum and don't let that get you down. There's still a long way up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AKS

Welcome @eugene10111
Sorry about your bad fortune so far,but I’m certain this great place will be a welcome silver lining.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## eugene10111

Well, i would love to get another tank, financially Im in abit of well lets call it a ruined situation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

Welcome to the forum @eugene10111  ask around about that thread on the tank, alot of us hot fix our stuff just fine, Im sure someone will give you a solution you never thought of

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @eugene10111, hope you enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @eugene10111 hope you enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kiai

So after 30 years I made the switch on 25 July 2020.

i wish I could say that I graciously made the switch but sadly it came with lots of kicking, screaming, frustration and depression. Off course it was helped by having to smoke horrible imported cigarettes from unknown parts of Africa.

i started with aio, burned the coil in a few days then got a few rta’s, started mixing juice, made some coils also got a dripper. So far I found my groove. Some nice juice that keeps me going. After 10 weeks I have 6 tanks, 4 mods, lots of batteries and litres of juice. Ready for a serious lockdown.

So far the journey is ok but I still look very longingly at the cigarette counters.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

Kiai said:


> So after 30 years I made the switch on 25 July 2020.
> 
> i wish I could say that I graciously made the switch but sadly it came with lots of kicking, screaming, frustration and depression. Off course it was helped by having to smoke horrible imported cigarettes from unknown parts of Africa.
> 
> i started with aio, burned the coil in a few days then got a few rta’s, started mixing juice, made some coils also got a dripper. So far I found my groove. Some nice juice that keeps me going. After 10 weeks I have 6 tanks, 4 mods, lots of batteries and litres of juice. Ready for a serious lockdown.
> 
> So far the journey is ok but I still look very longingly at the cigarette counters.



welcome

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Iron_Spidey

Hey Guys. New to these parts. Dave is the name. Also new to the vape seen, mostly want to stick to CBD and herb stuff.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

Iron_Spidey said:


> Hey Guys. New to these parts. Dave is the name. Also new to the vape seen, mostly want to stick to CBD and herb stuff.



welcome Dave

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KarlDP

Welcome to the forum family Dave.

Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome @eugene10111

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome @Iron_Spidey

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## AKS

Welcome @Kiai & @Iron_Spidey 

Good on you @Kiai for quitting,one day at a time. Stay strong.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome @Kiai

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Iron_Spidey

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome @Iron_Spidey


haha that movie is super creepy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome Home @Kiai & @Iron_Spidey

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @Kiai and welcome @Iron_Spidey enjoy the stay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## eugene10111

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome @eugene10111
> 
> View attachment 210305




Welcome to the Town of EUGENE,

Where sh!t is Sh!t,
It get real,
very quickly,
but we all get along - Just like the Care Bears!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## PrettyFly26

Hey, y’all. The name’s Atiyya and I’m new to the forum and new to vaping

Started vaping about 3 months ago (due to lockdown) and I’ve been loving it ever since. I actually tried vaping 3yrs ago but bought the incorrect device and so I just gave up but this time around, I tried doing things the proper way and it took and I’m growing to love it more by the day.

I started out with the uwell caliburn and loved it so much that I went out and got myself the uwell koko too (to get me off the “nasty sticks” aka cigarettes but I’ve always fancied myself a bit of a cloud chaser so I went out and got myself an aegis mini with the Wotofo Recurve rda and it’s been phenomenal.

I’ve now found myself gradually working towards a Squonker (preferably regulated) just to see what the other half of the vaping world is like So if anyone is selling 1 of those, let me know. Not looking to drop a pretty penny on it, as I’m not too certain about it yet.

I’m into fruity flavors and basically anything on ice and definitely some menthol. Been vaping G-boom’s n’dulge, pods and salts fresh mint, the nasty nics (slow blow, fat boy, bad blood) and Dr. Vapes The panther series - Pink. Recently picked up a bottle of Ju-long (can’t wait to give that a try)

Well, that’s me. Sorry for the essay

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor

PrettyFly26 said:


> Hey, y’all. The name’s Atiyya and I’m new to the forum and new to vaping
> 
> Started vaping about 3 months ago (due to lockdown) and I’ve been loving it ever since. I actually tried vaping 3yrs ago but bought the incorrect device and so I just gave up but this time around, I tried doing things the proper way and it took and I’m growing to love it more by the day.
> 
> I started out with the uwell caliburn and loved it so much that I went out and got myself the uwell koko too (to get me off the “nasty sticks” aka cigarettes but I’ve always fancied myself a bit of a cloud chaser so I went out and got myself an aegis mini with the Wotofo Recurve rda and it’s been phenomenal.
> 
> I’ve now found myself gradually working towards a Squonker (preferably regulated) just to see what the other half of the vaping world is like So if anyone is selling 1 of those, let me know. Not looking to drop a pretty penny on it, as I’m not too certain about it yet.
> 
> I’m into fruity flavors and basically anything on ice and definitely some menthol. Been vaping G-boom’s n’dulge, pods and salts fresh mint, the nasty nics (slow blow, fat boy, bad blood) and Dr. Vapes The panther series - Pink. Recently picked up a bottle of Ju-long (can’t wait to give that a try)
> 
> Well, that’s me. Sorry for the essay



welcome !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AKS

Hello @PrettyFly26 and welcome.
I think you’ll like it here.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @PrettyFly26 glad you left the stinkies enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PrettyFly26

vicTor said:


> welcome !


 Thank you

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## PrettyFly26

THE REAPER said:


> Welcome @PrettyFly26 glad you left the stinkies enjoy your stay.


I’m super glad too

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## PrettyFly26

AKS said:


> View attachment 210431
> 
> Hello @PrettyFly26 and welcome.
> I think you’ll like it here.


Thank you. I look forward to being a part of this community.. just gotta figure my way around, lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

To the recent new members - welcome to the forum!

@eugene10111
@Kiai
@Iron_Spidey
@PrettyFly26

Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along. We are very lucky to have many experienced and helpful vapers here with us.

wishing you all the best for your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

PS - @eugene10111 , hang in there. Keep going, your “bad luck” will change!

@PrettyFly26 , your intro was great, no need to apologize, we like detail here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## PrettyFly26

Silver said:


> PS - @eugene10111 , hang in there. Keep going, your “bad luck” will change!
> 
> @PrettyFly26 , your intro was great, no need to apologize, we like detail here!


Thank you, Kind Admin

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome to the Family @PrettyFly26!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PrettyFly26

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome to the Family @PrettyFly26!!!!


Dankie, Mr Muffin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @PrettyFly26 

If you are looking for a squonker keep an eye on the classified thread. They do come up from time to time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PrettyFly26

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @PrettyFly26
> 
> If you are looking for a squonker keep an eye on the classified thread. They do come up from time to time.
> 
> View attachment 210442


Thank you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Orch1d

Good Day 

All Time Lurker. 
Not Much sayer

Based in Cape Town 

Recently switched from Sub Ohm To RTA

Know Very Little about vaping but have Learned so Much by Going through old Threads

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Orch1d said:


> Good Day
> 
> All Time Lurker.
> Not Much sayer
> 
> Based in Cape Town
> 
> Recently switched from Sub Ohm To RTA
> 
> Know Very Little about vaping but have Learned so Much by Going through old Threads



Welcome @Orch1d

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

Orch1d said:


> Good Day
> 
> All Time Lurker.
> Not Much sayer
> 
> Based in Cape Town
> 
> Recently switched from Sub Ohm To RTA
> 
> Know Very Little about vaping but have Learned so Much by Going through old Threads



welcome !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AKS

@Orch1d !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DavyH

Welcome @leftjeffa

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @Orch1d... please fasten your seatbelt, keep your arms and legs in the vehicle at all times and enjoy the ride!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Iron_Spidey

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @Orch1d... please fasten your seatbelt, keep your arms and legs in the vehicle at all times and enjoy the ride!!!


Sorry to side track but holy crap thats the coolest nickname ever. DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum ex-lurker @Orch1d .

Old threads can be useful most of the time but vaping progresses at quite a rate. You may come across some really outdated advice. Feel free to ask questions. Start new threads.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH

Who have I missed? Ah.. @Iron_Spidey, @Orch1d -

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Vape_Mate

Hey everyone! New to vaping (4 months ) and still finding my way around. Good to be joining the forum...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Vape_Mate said:


> Hey everyone! New to vaping (4 months ) and still finding my way around. Good to be joining the forum...



Welcome @Vape_Mate!!!

What are you vaping on currently?

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Vape_Mate said:


> Hey everyone! New to vaping (4 months ) and still finding my way around. Good to be joining the forum...


Welcome @Vape_Mate enjoy your stay lots of helpful minds a click away.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AKS

@Vape_Mate

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Vape_Mate

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @Vape_Mate!!!
> 
> What are you vaping on currently?



Currently vaping on some Strawberry Mango with Mango banana on the rotation. Aegis Max with a Zeus RTA. Yourself??

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Vape_Mate said:


> Currently vaping on some Strawberry Mango with Mango banana on the rotation. Aegis Max with a Zeus RTA. Yourself??



Perfect setup there!!!

I am running the Digiflavor Drop RDA on top of the Lost Vape Paranormal right now with some Drip Hacks Forbidden Fruits with extra Ice....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Vape_Mate said:


> Hey everyone! New to vaping (4 months ) and still finding my way around. Good to be joining the forum...



welcome !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Vape_Mate

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Perfect setup there!!!
> 
> I am running the Digiflavor Drop RDA on top of the Lost Vape Paranormal right now with some Drip Hacks Forbidden Fruits with extra Ice....



Nice! I'd like to get into RDA's at some point, right now it seems to advanced for me

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Vape_Mate said:


> Hey everyone! New to vaping (4 months ) and still finding my way around. Good to be joining the forum...



Welcome to the ECIGSSA community!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Vape_Mate

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome fellow Capetonian @Vape_Mate enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Vape_Mate said:


> Nice! I'd like to get into RDA's at some point, right now it seems to advanced for me



Fear not Padawan, .... I too was fearful, but with the help of the good folk here I can now wrap and wick a mean coil and RDA.

There some rules but the first one is this:

Don't be shy to ask, no one here is judgmental, in fact just the opposite, they jump in and share knowledge like Wikipedia. So welcome, and ask away. The knowledge base here is endless.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## MeirTaitz

Vape_Mate said:


> Hey everyone! New to vaping (4 months ) and still finding my way around. Good to be joining the forum...


This place is incredible, also new to vaping and the people are so helpful you have to pinch yourself

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Theo_P

Hi all, my name as you probably guessed it, is Theo, 

I am not new to vaping just new to this platform.. 

I probably started 6+ years ago if not longer, and still so shocked how vaping has changed from when I started to were it is today.. bought my 1st proper vape at the vape king house in JHB, sales guy was "Oli".. It was a wismec DNA 200 reuleaux jaybo still got it, mint condition.. Also stil got cotton bacon v1 sealed pack from the time lol..

Joined the group, as I was searching for high end mods and find some info on this forum..

Thanks guys for add.. 

Currently looking for voyeur (vulcan designs) do anyone know how I can get one?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Theo_P .

I have tagged @Rob Fisher to help you out on high-end stuff. He is a world-renowned collector/expert. Just one tip. Don't tell him that your Reuleaux RX200 had a DNA board. He might not like that.

There are also many other high-enders who could help you.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AKS

Welcome, @Theo_P

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Theo_P

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @Theo_P .
> 
> I have tagged @Rob Fisher to help you out on high-end stuff. He is a world-renowned collector/expert. Just one tip. Don't tell him that your Reuleaux RX200 had a DNA board. He might not like that.
> 
> There are also many other high-enders who could help you.
> 
> View attachment 213728



Thank you so much for the reply... 

At the time that DNA was properly the best out there.. Lol.. 

Needed to start somewhere... 
I will ask Rob thank you..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Theo_P said:


> Thank you so much for the reply...
> 
> At the time that DNA was properly the best out there.. Lol..
> 
> Needed to start somewhere...
> I will ask Rob thank you..




I had no idea that the first RX200 had a DNA board. You learn something new every day. They apparently went over to their own board because of high demand which DNA (Evolv) could not meet.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

Theo_P said:


> Hi all, my name as you probably guessed it, is Theo,
> 
> I am not new to vaping just new to this platform..
> 
> I probably started 6+ years ago if not longer, and still so shocked how vaping has changed from when I started to were it is today.. bought my 1st proper vape at the vape king house in JHB, sales guy was "Oli".. It was a wismec DNA 200 reuleaux jaybo still got it, mint condition.. Also stil got cotton bacon v1 sealed pack from the time lol..
> 
> Joined the group, as I was searching for high end mods and find some info on this forum..
> 
> Thanks guys for add..
> 
> Currently looking for voyeur (vulcan designs) do anyone know how I can get one?



welcome !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Theo_P said:


> Thank you so much for the reply...
> 
> At the time that DNA was properly the best out there.. Lol..
> 
> Needed to start somewhere...
> I will ask Rob thank you..



Ahhh the good old days with Oli and the Vape King shop in the house! 

@Theo_P I have a few Voyeurs and may be convinced to sell one!  I will take a few pics of them and send you a PM later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Theo_P

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh the good old days with Oli and the Vape King shop in the house!
> 
> @Theo_P I have a few Voyeurs and may be convinced to sell one!  I will take a few pics of them and send you a PM later.



Awesome Rob much appreciated will wait on you.. 

Yes that time was awesome and vaping was still very unknown... So we where like the cool kids with our fancy mods etc...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Theo_P

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I had no idea that the first RX200 had a DNA board. You learn something new every day. They apparently went over to their own board because of high demand which DNA (Evolv) could not meet.



Yes, the first ones came out with the DNA 200 chip and then afterwards it launched the RX ones... When I bought mine they still gave me a Rollo chocolate with...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## gbyleveldt

Hi Guys, just joined now. I've been off the Stinky's now since December 2019 since starting on Salt Nic pod devices. Since then, my missus and 5 of my friends have made the same jump as I have; not a ciggy in sight when we have kuiers even with some judicious dopping  Hoping to learn more here as I need to change devices soon (Innokin Adept) as finding coils is damn near impossible now. I'll go start a thread somewhere once I figure out where that place is haha

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

Welcome @Vape_Mate @Theo_P @gbyleveldt

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

gbyleveldt said:


> Hi Guys, just joined now. I've been off the Stinky's now since December 2019 since starting on Salt Nic pod devices. Since then, my missus and 5 of my friends have made the same jump as I have; not a ciggy in sight when we have kuiers even with some judicious dopping  Hoping to learn more here as I need to change devices soon (Innokin Adept) as finding coils is damn near impossible now. I'll go start a thread somewhere once I figure out where that place is haha



welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Vape_Mate ! @Theo_P and @gbyleveldt 

Enjoy your stay here !

all the best and hope the forum and its great members can help you on your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome to the forum @gbyleveldt enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @Theo_P & @gbyleveldt !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper

gbyleveldt said:


> Hi Guys, just joined now. I've been off the Stinky's now since December 2019 since starting on Salt Nic pod devices. Since then, my missus and 5 of my friends have made the same jump as I have; not a ciggy in sight when we have kuiers even with some judicious dopping  Hoping to learn more here as I need to change devices soon (Innokin Adept) as finding coils is damn near impossible now. I'll go start a thread somewhere once I figure out where that place is haha


Welcome and enjoy your stay 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger

and the family gets bigger .....................

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## BurningButt

Hey everyone, Im BurningButt and I'm an addict but today marks 3 weeks that I have not touched a stinkie

Been a weird journey, starting smoking cigs fairly late in life after never really had any interest in smoking in my younger years. Went up quickly to about 2 packs a day (peaking above some days) for the past 10 years or so and I have been desperate to kick the habit. Health and fitness declined, constant cig stench; lack of taste ( and wife is a damn good cook so I was missing out big time). About a year or two ago I tried a Smok/babybeast setup but the whole cloud chasing/ DL style didn't suit my lifestyle but I enjoyed it for a few months together with a reduction in smoking cigs. However leaky tanks, buying coils and dead batteries and a change in career direction saw me quickly relapsing and was back to 2+ packs a day and the straw that broke my back was when my 6year old said that I smelled like an ashtray when I tucked him in one night and pushed me away with a revolting look on his face.

Now 3 weeks ago I was sharing this story with my cousin who happens to be a distributor of cigarettes ( of all people) but also is distributing these closed pod systems called Airspops by Airscream. He gave me device and a few flavors and rest is history (albeit recent). The MTL experience with Nic salts, the massive flavor hits and simplicity of the system was a perfect fit for me and honestly I haven't even had an urge to light up...don't even know where my trusty zippo is actually.

I know need to share my conundrum after requesting (and receiving) the MSDS from Airscream and now possibly looking at a new device and Nic salt juice options that are as clean as can be and as safe as can be..... but I assume I need to post this in the appropriate section so will continue there. Data is this segment is hard to come by and options can be overwhelming but I'm sure that this is the best place possible to improve my knowledge and make informed choices on this sort of new twist in my path to giving up cigs.

Sorry for the drawn out post!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

BurningButt said:


> Hey everyone, Im BurningButt and I'm an addict but today marks 3 weeks that I have not touched a stinkie
> 
> Been a weird journey, starting smoking cigs fairly late in life after never really had any interest in smoking in my younger years. Went up quickly to about 2 packs a day (peaking above some days) for the past 10 years or so and I have been desperate to kick the habit. Health and fitness declined, constant cig stench; lack of taste ( and wife is a damn good cook so I was missing out big time). About a year or two ago I tried a Smok/babybeast setup but the whole cloud chasing/ DL style didn't suit my lifestyle but I enjoyed it for a few months together with a reduction in smoking cigs. However leaky tanks, buying coils and dead batteries and a change in career direction saw me quickly relapsing and was back to 2+ packs a day and the straw that broke my back was when my 6year old said that I smelled like an ashtray when I tucked him in one night and pushed me away with a revolting look on his face.
> 
> Now 3 weeks ago I was sharing this story with my cousin who happens to be a distributor of cigarettes ( of all people) but also is distributing these closed pod systems called Airspops by Airscream. He gave me device and a few flavors and rest is history (albeit recent). The MTL experience with Nic salts, the massive flavor hits and simplicity of the system was a perfect fit for me and honestly I haven't even had an urge to light up...don't even know where my trusty zippo is actually.
> 
> I know need to share my conundrum after requesting (and receiving) the MSDS from Airscream and now possibly looking at a new device and Nic salt juice options that are as clean as can be and as safe as can be..... but I assume I need to post this in the appropriate section so will continue there. Data is this segment is hard to come by and options can be overwhelming but I'm sure that this is the best place possible to improve my knowledge and make informed choices on this sort of new twist in my path to giving up cigs.
> 
> Sorry for the drawn out post!



welcome !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BurningButt

@vicTor Thanks mate

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stranger

BurningButt said:


> Sorry for the drawn out post!



No apologies necessary, we are all about getting off the stinkies

Welcome

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BurningButt

Thanks Stranger and now I'm on a mission to spread the gospel starting with my best mate

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Jeff

Hello everyone, I am Jeff from Cape Town, I've been vaping for about 6 years now, worked for Vape Lab in Kuilsriver Cape Town for a year.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @gbyleveldt @Jeff and @BurningButt .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor

Jeff said:


> Hello everyone, I am Jeff from Cape Town, I've been vaping for about 6 years now, worked for Vape Lab in Kuilsriver Cape Town for a year.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jeff

vicTor said:


> welcome !


Thank you

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AKS

Warm welcome to you @Jeff !
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jeff

AKS said:


> Warm welcome to you @Jeff !
> Have a great day.


Thank you, same to you buddy

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SivenZN

Jeff said:


> Hello everyone, I am Jeff from Cape Town, I've been vaping for about 6 years now, worked for Vape Lab in Kuilsriver Cape Town for a year.


Welcome Jeff

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JordanEpic

Hello everyone, ready for my initiation

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

JordanEpic said:


> Hello everyone, ready for my initiation



welcome

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hello @JordanEpic !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

OH OH, look out, the Dogs of war have been let loose. "trust no one "

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

@JordanEpic

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShowMeTwice

It appears to me that I should have started here. In the USA we drive on what you would likely call the wrong side of the road so my navigational skills are a little wonky here ATM. And you folks in SA have the steering wheel on the wrong side too.
j/k, maybe  

Ready for a rerun? Hello folks, ShowMeTwice here... most just call me SMT.

Intro again... thought I did that in the thread I started.

I've been vaping since 2012. Got into DIY juices pretty quickly because I found retail juices to be too much flavoring and much too sweet for my liking. Got into RBA's in 2013 with the Svoemesto Kayfun lite and RDA's. Mech's and regulated devices.

My vape collection has grown greatly since the early days. With the USA government's "weird" (being _very_ kind) desire to impose regulations upon all things vaping I've stocked up for life with gear and nicotine (DIY). To date no regulations have been imposed and I'm still able to buy cool gear. Yay. But regulations are coming. Boooo. However, there is the fighter in me that says to hell with regulations, I will still find ways to acquire new gear. Ha!

Anyhow, I love learning new stuff and contributing if I am able. Lurked here for quite some time. I am a regular at the ECF. Also on VU, PoV and ELR but have different ID's on those.

So that's me. I look forward to getting to know you folks and seeing what y'all are into.

Thanks again!!!

ETA: Forgot to add... I vape MTL/RDL/DL. Mainly MTL/RDL.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @ShowMeTwice!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

ShowMeTwice said:


> It appears to me that I should have started here. In the USA we drive on what you would likely call the wrong side of the road so my navigational skills are a little wonky here ATM. And you folks in SA have the steering wheel on the wrong side too.
> j/k, maybe
> 
> Ready for a rerun? Hello folks, ShowMeTwice here... most just call me SMT.
> 
> Intro again... thought I did that in the thread I started.
> 
> I've been vaping since 2012. Got into DIY juices pretty quickly because I found retail juices to be too much flavoring and much too sweet for my liking. Got into RBA's in 2013 with the Svoemesto Kayfun lite and RDA's. Mech's and regulated devices.
> 
> My vape collection has grown greatly since the early days. With the USA government's "weird" (being _very_ kind) desire to impose regulations upon all things vaping I've stocked up for life with gear and nicotine (DIY). To date no regulations have been imposed and I'm still able to buy cool gear. Yay. But regulations are coming. Boooo. However, there is the fighter in me that says to hell with regulations, I will still find ways to acquire new gear. Ha!
> 
> Anyhow, I love learning new stuff and contributing if I am able. Lurked here for quite some time. I am a regular at the ECF. Also on VU, PoV and ELR but have different ID's on those.
> 
> So that's me. I look forward to getting to know you folks and seeing what y'all are into.
> 
> Thanks again!!!
> 
> ETA: Forgot to add... I vape MTL/RDL/DL. Mainly MTL/RDL.



a rerun - welcome !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShowMeTwice

Stranger said:


> OH OH, look out, the Dogs of war have been let loose. "trust no one "


Was that during A Momentary Lapse Of Reason?

Haha, couldn't pass on the Pink Floyd "Dogs Of War" reference. Not knowing you, I'm not sure if you intended that.

X Files fan? "Trust No One"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

No momentary lapses here, well there was that one time I peed on my slippers ..................

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## JordanEpic

ShowMeTwice said:


> It appears to me that I should have started here. In the USA we drive on what you would likely call the wrong side of the road so my navigational skills are a little wonky here ATM. And you folks in SA have the steering wheel on the wrong side too.
> j/k, maybe
> 
> Ready for a rerun? Hello folks, ShowMeTwice here... most just call me SMT.
> 
> Intro again... thought I did that in the thread I started.
> 
> I've been vaping since 2012. Got into DIY juices pretty quickly because I found retail juices to be too much flavoring and much too sweet for my liking. Got into RBA's in 2013 with the Svoemesto Kayfun lite and RDA's. Mech's and regulated devices.
> 
> My vape collection has grown greatly since the early days. With the USA government's "weird" (being _very_ kind) desire to impose regulations upon all things vaping I've stocked up for life with gear and nicotine (DIY). To date no regulations have been imposed and I'm still able to buy cool gear. Yay. But regulations are coming. Boooo. However, there is the fighter in me that says to hell with regulations, I will still find ways to acquire new gear. Ha!
> 
> Anyhow, I love learning new stuff and contributing if I am able. Lurked here for quite some time. I am a regular at the ECF. Also on VU, PoV and ELR but have different ID's on those.
> 
> So that's me. I look forward to getting to know you folks and seeing what y'all are into.
> 
> Thanks again!!!
> 
> ETA: Forgot to add... I vape MTL/RDL/DL. Mainly MTL/RDL.


Welcome to the zoo, by zoo I mean South Africa.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AndriesDB

Hi Ecigssa, I'm new here, my name is Andries I'm from Roodepoort Johannesburg. I have been Vaping for about 3years.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @ShowMeTwice and @AndriesDB

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

AndriesDB said:


> Hi Ecigssa, I'm new here, my name is Andries I'm from Roodepoort Johannesburg. I have been Vaping for about 3years.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @AndriesDB

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AndriesDB

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @AndriesDB
> 
> View attachment 217157


@JurgensSt holds the snacks I bring hehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Sunnyhaze

Kia ora team! Kiwi girl here...I decided to sign up because you have such a great, informative, user-friendly space here, and often when I am searching for answers to some issue or idea that I've encountered, this is where I end up!
So thank you for having me

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

Sunnyhaze said:


> Kia ora team! Kiwi girl here...I decided to sign up because you have such a great, informative, user-friendly space here, and often when I am searching for answers to some issue or idea that I've encountered, this is where I end up!
> So thank you for having me



hi welcome !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

Sunnyhaze said:


> Kia ora team! Kiwi girl here...I decided to sign up because you have such a great, informative, user-friendly space here, and often when I am searching for answers to some issue or idea that I've encountered, this is where I end up!
> So thank you for having me



welcome @Sunnyhaze 
We are lucky to have many experienced and helpful vapers here
Enjoy the forum

and let us know what the vaping scene is like on your side of the world!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome @AndriesDB and @Sunnyhaze!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @Sunnyhaze

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zebra_vapes

Hello My name is Herman

Vaper from JhB ,been blowing clouds since 2017

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

zebra_vapes said:


> Hello My name is Herman
> 
> Vaper from JhB ,been blowing clouds since 2017



welcome Zebra !

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Welcome SMT @ShowMeTwice 
@AndriesDB 
@Sunnyhaze 
@zebra_vapes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

Welcome @gbyleveldt @Jeff and @BurningButt .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

zebra_vapes said:


> Hello My name is Herman
> 
> Vaper from JhB ,been blowing clouds since 2017



Welcome @zebra_vapes !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MasterT

Hi guys and gals. Names Tashim. Im from Somerset West in die Kaap. This is my first post here although been lurking on the forum for some time. Been of them cancer sticks for close on 2 years and have no regrets.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @MasterT!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## AKS

Welcome @MasterT ,from Mr.T and everyone here!
Have a great week.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

MasterT said:


> Hi guys and gals. Names Tashim. Im from Somerset West in die Kaap. This is my first post here although been lurking on the forum for some time. Been of them cancer sticks for close on 2 years and have no regrets.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MasterT

Thank you @vicTor @AKS and @DarthBranMuffin.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @zebra_vapes and @MasterT 

We hope that you enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## moto

hi all. smoke free almost 4 years now. mtl, using mostly caramel tobacco and ry4. recently started mixing my own juice. hope to learn tons of stuff here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

moto said:


> hi all. smoke free almost 4 years now. mtl, using mostly caramel tobacco and ry4. recently started mixing my own juice. hope to learn tons of stuff here.



Hello Moto !

welcome !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @moto!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

moto said:


> hi all. smoke free almost 4 years now. mtl, using mostly caramel tobacco and ry4. recently started mixing my own juice. hope to learn tons of stuff here.


Hello @moto welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance

Welcome @zebra_vapes and @MasterT

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ike_009

Hi All

I've been vaping now for nearly 4 years, thought it might be interesting to join the forum and check out the DIY section and see if I can learn anything interesting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hello @Ike_009 and welcome!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @moto @zebra_vapes @MasterT and @Ike_009. We have the finest vape masters in the country with hearts of gold!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @moto .

If you like RY4 then you should try this one : Tweaked Obsidian (DiyorDie)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Ike_009 . Congratulations on four years stinky free !!!

If you want a great introduction to DIY then take a look here :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Ike_009 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been vaping now for nearly 4 years, thought it might be interesting to join the forum and check out the DIY section and see if I can learn anything interesting.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Welcome @Ike_009

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CloudyJane

Newbie
Morning to all
I am new in your circle of friends. Firstly please excuse my English, I am afrikaans speaking and will try my best. 
Started vaping during lockdown but couldn't get good juice to start with so at the end gone back to smoking. 
First device... Eleaf Pico (what a mess and the battery life was a nightmare !!!)
Second device Smok Nord2 (great stuff but the leaking)
Now on the little Smok NovoX and wow - love the setup. Small powerful little devil.
Now the other nightmare... What juice to use.... During lockdown the only juice we could get was freebase 3 and 6mg. Vaping MTL that juice was like drinking red cool drink in a bar, and the taste was horrible, bought cigarette flavor from a local, oh my word tasted like something between cat pee and BS got saltnic from hufflepuff that bottle is still full and I stopped vaping. Couldn't understand how people can vape stuff that taste that bad and talk about flavor!!??!! Bought saltnic apple ice with the name Sierra and wow!!! Now I understand. Really want to quit smoking but still crave my ciggies. Any suggestions or tips would help. Maybe a good juice that worked for you? At least I got a good saltnic that doesn't taste like manure. That's a start. Have a great day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

CloudyJane said:


> Newbie
> Morning to all
> I am new in your circle of friends. Firstly please excuse my English, I am afrikaans speaking and will try my best.
> Started vaping during lockdown but couldn't get good juice to start with so at the end gone back to smoking.
> First device... Eleaf Pico (what a mess and the battery life was a nightmare !!!)
> Second device Smok Nord2 (great stuff but the leaking)
> Now on the little Smok NovoX and wow - love the setup. Small powerful little devil.
> Now the other nightmare... What juice to use.... During lockdown the only juice we could get was freebase 3 and 6mg. Vaping MTL that juice was like drinking red cool drink in a bar, and the taste was horrible, bought cigarette flavor from a local, oh my word tasted like something between cat pee and BS got saltnic from hufflepuff that bottle is still full and I stopped vaping. Couldn't understand how people can vape stuff that taste that bad and talk about flavor!!??!! Bought saltnic apple ice with the name Sierra and wow!!! Now I understand. Really want to quit smoking but still crave my ciggies. Any suggestions or tips would help. Maybe a good juice that worked for you? At least I got a good saltnic that doesn't taste like manure. That's a start. Have a great day



welcome !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @CloudyJane. We have many experienced Vaper who will be glad to guide you through your journey. If you browse through the forum you’ll also find many threads with valuable information that will answer most of your questions. Lastly you can create your own thread and inputs will literally pour!
Wishing you strength and determination. We all have been there and no one would tell you it was easy!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## DarrenAtSix

Hey guys new to vaping , just bought a aegis boost so I'm looking to sell my vaporesso Osmall (less than 2 months old)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hello and welcome @CloudyJane & @DarrenAtSix !!!

@CloudyJane it is a hit and miss on juice in the beginning, so please don't give up, you have already worked through the worst by trying to stay of the stinkies and know you need to just push through. Keep on trying until you find something that remotely looks like it will work, and explore more options from there. 

@DarrenAtSix, join us some more on other threads and head on over to Classifieds, that is where the hot stuff goes in a flash...

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

DarrenAtSix said:


> Hey guys new to vaping , just bought a aegis boost so I'm looking to sell my vaporesso Osmall (less than 2 months old)



welcome !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muhammedv

Hey guys! My name is Muhammed, from Johannesburg, I've been vaping for around 5 months. I'm really enjoying it mainly because it's keeping me away from the stinkies. I've got 2 setups at the moment which is a ncv2 with a rebirth rta and my second setup is a voopoo Drag 2 with an OG reload 24mm.. I've also got an authentic dotmod dotRDA 24mm however I prefer rtas over rdas.

I look forward to being apart of this amazing vaping community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

Muhammedv said:


> Hey guys! My name is Muhammed, from Johannesburg, I've been vaping for around 5 months. I'm really enjoying it mainly because it's keeping me away from the stinkies. I've got 2 setups at the moment which is a ncv2 with a rebirth rta and my second setup is a voopoo Drag 2 with an OG reload 24mm.. I've also got an authentic dotmod dotRDA 24mm however I prefer rtas over rdas.
> 
> I look forward to being apart of this amazing vaping community.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hello and welcome @Muhammedv !

Awesome setups you are running there, they will keep you off them hellish stinkies!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Muhammedv said:


> Hey guys! My name is Muhammed, from Johannesburg, I've been vaping for around 5 months. I'm really enjoying it mainly because it's keeping me away from the stinkies. I've got 2 setups at the moment which is a ncv2 with a rebirth rta and my second setup is a voopoo Drag 2 with an OG reload 24mm.. I've also got an authentic dotmod dotRDA 24mm however I prefer rtas over rdas.
> 
> I look forward to being apart of this amazing vaping community.


Greetings and welcome. Don't worry we'll teach you to like RDA's and @vicTor will give you mech squonk envy.and how to like RDA's
@DarthBranMuffin and @Rob Fisher will teach you how to make thing shiny again and I will probably irritate you, but we'll teach you these things and you'll be happy you joined the forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Greetings and welcome @DarrenAtSix .plenty info on the forum. Theres a classifieds thread for buying , selling and trading as well as non vape ,but more info on vaping and other interesting stuff. Feel free to browse
@CloudyJane welcome, lots of info on juice, for you aswell and while your at it check out the airfyer thread ,AHH vapeking thread for interesting Hufflepuff recipes. ( Don't worry you'll crack when you find it).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Muhammedv said:


> Hey guys! My name is Muhammed, from Johannesburg, I've been vaping for around 5 months. I'm really enjoying it mainly because it's keeping me away from the stinkies. I've got 2 setups at the moment which is a ncv2 with a rebirth rta and my second setup is a voopoo Drag 2 with an OG reload 24mm.. I've also got an authentic dotmod dotRDA 24mm however I prefer rtas over rdas.
> 
> I look forward to being apart of this amazing vaping community.


Welcome 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum

@CloudyJane
@Muhammedv
@DarrenAtSix

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kadaboy

Hi guys I'm Justin I have been vaping now for the last 4 years. I'm using a gen s mod with my new baby the kylin mini v2. Glad to be part of this

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Kadaboy said:


> Hi guys I'm Justin I have been vaping now for the last 4 years. I'm using a gen s mod with my new baby the kylin mini v2. Glad to be part of this



Hello Justin @Kadaboy and welcome!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper

Kadaboy said:


> Hi guys I'm Justin I have been vaping now for the last 4 years. I'm using a gen s mod with my new baby the kylin mini v2. Glad to be part of this


Welcome here 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kadaboy

Haha thanks for the welcome guys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

Kadaboy said:


> Hi guys I'm Justin I have been vaping now for the last 4 years. I'm using a gen s mod with my new baby the kylin mini v2. Glad to be part of this



welcome !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## WV2021

Hi guys I started vaping 2 weeks ago.Just here to learn more.Thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

WV2021 said:


> Hi guys I started vaping 2 weeks ago.Just here to learn more.Thank you



welcome !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @WV2021 hope you enjoy your stay. A lot to learn here enjoy.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## WV2021

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hello and welcome @WV2021 !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance

@Kadaboy 
@WV2021 
Welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stranger

@Kadaboy
@WV2021

Welcome and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## moto

CloudyJane said:


> Newbie
> Morning to all
> I am new in your circle of friends. Firstly please excuse my English, I am afrikaans speaking and will try my best.
> Started vaping during lockdown but couldn't get good juice to start with so at the end gone back to smoking.
> First device... Eleaf Pico (what a mess and the battery life was a nightmare !!!)
> Second device Smok Nord2 (great stuff but the leaking)
> Now on the little Smok NovoX and wow - love the setup. Small powerful little devil.
> Now the other nightmare... What juice to use.... During lockdown the only juice we could get was freebase 3 and 6mg. Vaping MTL that juice was like drinking red cool drink in a bar, and the taste was horrible, bought cigarette flavor from a local, oh my word tasted like something between cat pee and BS got saltnic from hufflepuff that bottle is still full and I stopped vaping. Couldn't understand how people can vape stuff that taste that bad and talk about flavor!!??!! Bought saltnic apple ice with the name Sierra and wow!!! Now I understand. Really want to quit smoking but still crave my ciggies. Any suggestions or tips would help. Maybe a good juice that worked for you? At least I got a good saltnic that doesn't taste like manure. That's a start. Have a great day



nic salt didnt work for me. it just gives me a buzz. freebase caramel tobacco with strong enough nic that gives me good throat hit. thats what led me to stop the craving. most important is to find a flavor you like. good luck!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

moto said:


> nic salt didnt work for me. it just gives me a buzz. freebase caramel tobacco with strong enough nic that gives me good throat hit. thats what led me to stop the craving. most important is to find a flavor you like. good luck!


That's very interesting ... as that's what has worked for me, (and a lot of ex Camel smoking mates)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WV2021

Thank you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Kadaboy and @WV2021

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WV2021

Thank You Puff

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It has been a while since any new members posted here to tell us a bit more about themselves... So I thought I will bump this to the top again so that they can find it easy.

A warm welcome to the last week's new members!

@kri94 
@Killrooi 
@Willsmith123 
@Liznizles 
@Jules99 
@peder1 
@tripleofoods 
@MalanieTolmay 
@Dakyne 
@Ishi7 
@Andrew T

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andrew T

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It has been a while since any new members posted here to tell us a bit more about themselves... So I thought I will bump this to the top again so that they can find it easy.



Heyo! Thanks for the welcome. 

I popped in yesterday to point out one of the threads here has been cited in a 'science' paper (it was really just lobbying for tax on vape gear).

As to me, I'm based in Sydney Australia. Vaped for .. must be coming up 6 years now. Love it! 

After quitting smoking on the first puff of espresso scented vapor, when I didn't actually intend to quit smoking, I was quite impressed & became an advocate for vaping, then tobacco harm reduction products in general. 

Sidebar: It's actually illegal to possess (let alone sell) nicotine here in Oz, so we have a big 'home mixing' crowd. In more recent times, most of the tobacconists are also selling sealed (single use) pod systems from under the counter. It has its bad points (e.g. I have trouble converting elderly people, or those afraid of the law), but also its good points (no nicotine limits, no flavor exclusions, nothing but the same general tax on any goods, as on the vape devices, tanks, cols etc.). But all up, it was this insane ban that got me into advocacy. Our government charges the highest tobacco tax in the world, and they're not likely to want to give that up. 

I tweet as @vaper_the and run The THR Blog.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Andrew T said:


> Heyo! Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I popped in yesterday to point out one of the threads here has been cited in a 'science' paper (it was really just lobbying for tax on vape gear).
> 
> As to me, I'm based in Sydney Australia. Vaped for .. must be coming up 6 years now. Love it!
> 
> After quitting smoking on the first puff of espresso scented vapor, when I didn't actually intend to quit smoking, I was quite impressed & became an advocate for vaping, then tobacco harm reduction products in general.
> 
> Sidebar: It's actually illegal to possess (let alone sell) nicotine here in Oz, so we have a big 'home mixing' crowd. In more recent times, most of the tobacconists are also selling sealed (single use) pod systems from under the counter. It has its bad points (e.g. I have trouble converting elderly people, or those afraid of the law), but also its good points (no nicotine limits, no flavor exclusions, nothing but the same general tax on any goods, as on the vape devices, tanks, cols etc.). But all up, it was this insane ban that got me into advocacy. Our government charges the highest tobacco tax in the world, and they're not likely to want to give that up.
> 
> I tweet as @vaper_the and run The THR Blog.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mzr

Welcome to the forum
@CloudyJane
@Muhammedv
@WV2021
And all the other new folks hope you enjoy your time here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @Andrew T!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Muhammedv

Mzr said:


> Welcome to the forum
> @CloudyJane
> @Muhammedv
> @WV2021
> And all the other new folks hope you enjoy your time here



Thanks buddy I've been here for a while! But a warm welcome is always appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Welcome @Andrew T

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Andrew T said:


> Heyo! Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I popped in yesterday to point out one of the threads here has been cited in a 'science' paper (it was really just lobbying for tax on vape gear).
> 
> As to me, I'm based in Sydney Australia. Vaped for .. must be coming up 6 years now. Love it!
> 
> After quitting smoking on the first puff of espresso scented vapor, when I didn't actually intend to quit smoking, I was quite impressed & became an advocate for vaping, then tobacco harm reduction products in general.
> 
> Sidebar: It's actually illegal to possess (let alone sell) nicotine here in Oz, so we have a big 'home mixing' crowd. In more recent times, most of the tobacconists are also selling sealed (single use) pod systems from under the counter. It has its bad points (e.g. I have trouble converting elderly people, or those afraid of the law), but also its good points (no nicotine limits, no flavor exclusions, nothing but the same general tax on any goods, as on the vape devices, tanks, cols etc.). But all up, it was this insane ban that got me into advocacy. Our government charges the highest tobacco tax in the world, and they're not likely to want to give that up.
> 
> I tweet as @vaper_the and run The THR Blog.






Welcome to the forum @Andrew T! My heart jumped with joy when I read that espresso had got you on to vaping, as I'm a coffee-juice addict! 

Thnx for your input about Oz. We read about it on vaping news, but it's always much better to hear directly from someone living there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Andrew T

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

A warm welcome to the last week's new members!

@Oscarin 
@Leo97SD 
@racingDad 
@JustRyan 
@The Vape Gurus SA 
@Jkeene 
@JasonDieBaardMan 
@Niculas Mc Carthy 
@Hanroux1 
@Synndie 
@Leonie Bredell 
@Empress 
@TechnoMage

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Josh Kruger

Hi everyone my name is Josh I’m from Benoni, been vaping for four years now and I basically enjoyed it from day one. How I started my journey was through a friend recommending that I try it and I haven’t touched a cigarette since.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## SAVaper

Josh Kruger said:


> Hi everyone my name is Josh I’m from Benoni, been vaping for four years now and I basically enjoyed it from day one. How I started my journey was through a friend recommending that I try it and I haven’t touched a cigarette since.


Awesome!
Welcome and enjoy your time with us 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

Josh Kruger said:


> Hi everyone my name is Josh I’m from Benoni, been vaping for four years now and I basically enjoyed it from day one. How I started my journey was through a friend recommending that I try it and I haven’t touched a cigarette since.




welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @Josh Kruger !!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome @Josh Kruger

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stranger

Josh Kruger said:


> Hi everyone my name is Josh I’m from Benoni, been vaping for four years now and I basically enjoyed it from day one. How I started my journey was through a friend recommending that I try it and I haven’t touched a cigarette since.



Already a winner, welcome and congrats on the 4 stinkie free years

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr

Welcome @Josh Kruger

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @Josh Kruger!


​

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## eVape

Just joined so I would like to say hello to all the old members.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @eVape !!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

eVape said:


> Just joined so I would like to say hello to all the old members.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning everyone and have an awesome Monday!!!

A warm welcome to the last week's new members!

@Za_in 
@pmgranadosg 
@Liquiddiy 
@Elmare 
@Neville_Bester 
@Organorf 
@Lesley 
@Dawie1 
@Josh Kruger 
@Knersusgrind 
@eVape 
@icimedia 
@Mboxer511 
@johannlourens11 
@Brendan123 
@NeveshD 
@zamedic

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JADE-Vapefly

So happy to join you, I like vaping and start vaping since I joined Vapefly.
Hello everybody.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger

Welcome Jade

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

JADE-Vapefly said:


> So happy to join you, I like vaping and start vaping since I joined Vapefly.
> Hello everybody.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @JADE-Vapefly.
​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

eVape said:


> Just joined so I would like to say hello to all the old members.




Welcome to the forum @eVape

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @JADE-Vapefly

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome!

@JADE-Vapefly

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning everyone!! Have an awesome Monday and enjoy the rest of your week!!!

A warm welcome to the last week's new members!

RonJoubert
Reeve423
Vaping_bad
HowzitGAZZA
DDazz
Junaid Solomons
Mantarayvape
gruppo
Lindsay1809
Nkatleko
JADE-Vapefly
Helen--Vapefly
Laringold57
Crusader007

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Elandre

Hi there guys.

Elandre here, I've been off the stinkies for about 6 months now and have been vaping full on ever since. My daily vape device and tank would be the kennedy 25 trickster rda running with a voopoo drag 2 box mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Well done on quitting the stinkies and welcome to the forum @Elandre

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @Elandre and well done on being stinkie free!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

Elandre said:


> Hi there guys.
> 
> Elandre here, I've been off the stinkies for about 6 months now and have been vaping full on ever since. My daily vape device and tank would be the kennedy 25 trickster rda running with a voopoo drag 2 box mod.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stranger

Elandre said:


> Hi there guys.
> 
> Elandre here, I've been off the stinkies for about 6 months now and have been vaping full on ever since. My daily vape device and tank would be the kennedy 25 trickster rda running with a voopoo drag 2 box mod.



Very well played, this is the first time I have heard of a Trickster on a drag 2. If it is working for you and keeping you of the smokes, winner winner chicken dinner. I have the roundhouse and trickster and will not part with them.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mzr

Welcome @Elandre

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Munro31

Welcome @Elandre , you going to learn so much here, hopefully something about vaping as well

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Morning everyone!

A big welcome to all our new members from the last week, hope you all find your happy place here with us!

RudivanWyk
Marcellus
Cousins Vape
BDraggn
Nico Booysen
Christo Vorster
dr_spirit_735
chee_dee
Yusrii420
ricgp81
YzeOne
Tjoppies
irmuun
Caesar_ck
Elandre
Danieks1

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Elandre. Congratulations on giving up smoking.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Flameboy

Hi all. My name is Simon and I've been vaping since October. Quit smoking and made the switch to vaping without any relapse and I'm loving it! My only regret is that I didn't do this sooner

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Flameboy .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @Flameboy. Enjoy your journey!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AKS

Welcome @Flameboy
Great job kicking the habit.
Hats off to you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

Flameboy said:


> Hi all. My name is Simon and I've been vaping since October. Quit smoking and made the switch to vaping without any relapse and I'm loving it! My only regret is that I didn't do this sooner



welcome !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning everyone and a big warm welcome to the last week's new members!!!!

ecigara
PerryLee7
Amica
Lidus
Flameboy
smark
Amandasmit
Vapestreet48
charleswmcca...
VaperLiam
UnicornHaze
yeshuasbrother
ElidnasAynahkam
LabCraft
GunnerGramps
andreamartyniuk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning beautiful people and a warm welcome to the last week's new members!

Welcome to our family!

Monkey
ecigsJay
SnowManPoop
DjSlumo
ShayP
heinzafs
Majestic_slug
The Vape Trader
ndefox
Thunderbelch

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and a warm welcome to the last week's new members!

Molp
Black Q Box
Blejdo
BiancaLee
Michael42699
Michael Riva
CheyBrand
Hot Soul
Tattie Toe Tap
Kyle Beukes
Chloe Norton
HeinrichR

Don't be shy, tell us a bit more about yourselves...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

@Za_in
@pmgranadosg
@Liquiddiy
@Elmare
@Neville_Bester
@Organorf
@Lesley
@Dawie1
@Josh Kruger
@Knersusgrind
@eVape
@icimedia
@Mboxer511
@johannlourens11
@Brendan123
@NeveshD
@zamedic
@RonJoubert
@Reeve423
@Vaping_bad
@HowzitGAZZA
@DDazz
@Junaid Solomons
@Mantarayvape
@gruppo
@Lindsay1809
@Nkatleko
@JADE-Vapefly
@Helen--Vapefly
@Laringold57
@Crusader007
@RudivanWyk
@Marcellus
@Cousins Vape
@BDraggn
@Nico Booysen
@Christo Vorster
@dr_spirit_735
@chee_dee
@Yusrii420
@ricgp81
@YzeOne
@Tjoppies
@irmuun
@Caesar_ck
@Elandre
@Danieks1
@ecigara
@PerryLee7
@Amica
@Lidus
@Flameboy
@smark
@Amandasmit
@Vapestreet48
@charleswmcca...
@VaperLiam
@UnicornHaze
@yeshuasbrother
@ElidnasAynahkam
@LabCraft
@GunnerGramps
@andreamartyniuk
@Monkey
@ecigsJay
@SnowManPoop
@DjSlumo
@ShayP
@heinzafs
@Majestic_slug
@The Vape Trader
@ndefox
@Thunderbelch
@Molp
@Black Q Box
@Blejdo
@BiancaLee
@Michael42699
@Michael Riva
@CheyBrand
@Hot Soul
@Tattie Toe Tap
@Kyle Beukes
@Chloe Norton
@HeinrichR
Welcome to Ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ElidnasAynahkam

Hi everyone. My name is Sandile and I stopped smoking in February when I bought my first device. I now have 3 devices (1 broken) and have recently been blown away by Decadent Cloud Ejuice (I'm sorry I don't know the username of the manufacturer on these forums so can't link to them).

I'm enjoying the vaping life and not feeling and smelling like crap all the time (my lung capacity is so much better now and I can hold my breath for almost 2 minutes when I struggled with 40s before)

Glad to be here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

ElidnasAynahkam said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Sandile and I stopped smoking in February when I bought my first device. I now have 3 devices (1 broken) and have recently been blown away by Decadent Cloud Ejuice (I'm sorry I don't know the username of the manufacturer on these forums so can't link to them).
> 
> I'm enjoying the vaping life and not feeling and smelling like crap all the time (my lung capacity is so much better now and I can hold my breath for almost 2 minutes when I struggled with 40s before)
> 
> Glad to be here



welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper

ElidnasAynahkam said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Sandile and I stopped smoking in February when I bought my first device. I now have 3 devices (1 broken) and have recently been blown away by Decadent Cloud Ejuice (I'm sorry I don't know the username of the manufacturer on these forums so can't link to them).
> 
> I'm enjoying the vaping life and not feeling and smelling like crap all the time (my lung capacity is so much better now and I can hold my breath for almost 2 minutes when I struggled with 40s before)
> 
> Glad to be here


Welcome to the best forum

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ElidnasAynahkam said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Sandile and I stopped smoking in February when I bought my first device. I now have 3 devices (1 broken) and have recently been blown away by Decadent Cloud Ejuice (I'm sorry I don't know the username of the manufacturer on these forums so can't link to them).
> 
> I'm enjoying the vaping life and not feeling and smelling like crap all the time (my lung capacity is so much better now and I can hold my breath for almost 2 minutes when I struggled with 40s before)
> 
> Glad to be here



Welcome Sandile!!! @ElidnasAynahkam 

And well done on being stinkie free!!! What devices are you using? Maybe someone on here can help you fix the broken one too. (@Intuthu Kagesi @Resistance )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

@ElidnasAynahkam
welcome. Hope you enjoy it here if it's in my means to fix it I will help you. If not we'll just refer you to someone with a bigger skillset.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and a warm welcome to our latest new members!!!

When you have a moment, tell us a bit more about yourself over here, when did you start vaping, what are you vaping on, what is your favorite juice profile, how many rats do you have in your basement, when last did you climb a tree.... you get the picture.

Have a great day!!


Marizeth Meyer
Bravotopia1979!
alex chen
Beebs
Mystical Vape
Zack Damon
Dragonfly2314
SamBarnard
JunkBucket
@Xander Van Staden

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @ElidnasAynahkam.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

A Warm Welcome to the last week's new members!!!!!

What are you all vaping on?

Dutchvape
Delta1up
07vape08
Wesley T
Kolja-kust
Synchronise
SanfordE
Hydraujac_Vaper
ZQVapor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jerome2021

Good Day Everyone. Gr8 forum you have here.

My name is Jeronemo (a.k.a. Nelis ), im From Gauteng. 
A Work colleague introduced me to vaping 3 years ago. Have been vaping on and off. 
Still enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Mzr

Welcome @Jerome2021 you finally found out about this awesome place

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @Jerome2021 !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome @Jerome2021

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Jerome2021 said:


> Good Day Everyone. Gr8 forum you have here.
> 
> My name is Jeronemo (a.k.a. Nelis ), im From Gauteng.
> A Work colleague introduced me to vaping 3 years ago. Have been vaping on and off.
> Still enjoy it.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome @Jerome2021

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

And in today's episode of "Rolling Out The Welcome Wagon" we want to give a big welcome to last week's new members!!!

Jerome2021
Tenielled
Corrie
LostEnigma
@#Vape_on_Southway 
Deon Viljoen
Alpha...
VeeGilks
MarcoSwarts
djbantjes
Fayyaz
Celine

If you have not yet, head on over here and tell us a bit more about yourself, how long you have been vaping, what you are vaping on today and who your favorite super hero is.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Roxylane

Hi, Im Roxy. I am from Durban. New to the vape world. Started vaping two months ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hello Roxy from Durban!

Welcome!!!

What are you vaping on today?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Roxylane said:


> Hi, Im Roxy. I am from Durban. New to the vape world. Started vaping two months ago.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

HI Roxy

share what you are vaping

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and a warm welcome the the last week's new members!!!


MetalMilitia
Deshanp2
Cindyb
Jonathan Fekete
pallmall
MeltedOne
Roxylane
Kazz77
Kleinzena53
andre...
Grumpypixel

If you haven't yet, pop on in over here and tell us a bit more about your vaping journey and what car you used to go and get your first vape gear?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and a warm welcome to the last week's new members!!!


freemenow199
ptrimis
Harmony
Divan11211
Vaperilla
Maria12054

Hope you all enjoy your stay over here!!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Molly13

Welcome!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Molly13 said:


> Welcome!!!



Welcome @Molly13 !

How long have you been vaping and what are you vaping on?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molly13

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @Molly13 !
> 
> How long have you been vaping and what are you vaping on?



I am vaping for 5 years, I have many mods but my favorite is Voopoo Drag X Plus...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and welcome to our New-New members!!!!

Wassimtg
vanz_ru
Andryy1
Muzzammil Khan
Exhibitionevent
Mr puff...
Molly13
jacksdaniels...
MMM
Ryan Baxter

For those who have not done so yet, come on in over here and tell us your vape life story, in short form, like the Readers Digest version... and enjoy your stay!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rolling out the Welcome Wagon to all of last week's new members!!!!

Welcome to ECIGSSA!!! We hope you enjoy your stay and feel all warm and fuzzy every time you are over here!


Kelmendw
ChaiRakThai
Officisl_SiN
Isotuoppi
Al Kimiko
Donbokica
apehome_robert
Manuel1000
Nick Black
Uncle
A. Bodz
Ruannlange
Sebastian...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @Uncle glad to see you made it here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## falconlover

Hi there! 
My name is JP
I used to smoke cigarettes, I'm 20 now and I just don't want to see myself as a smoker in the future, so I cut it out and have been vaping for the past 3 months.
It's awesome!
Vaping on the VooPoo Drag 3 with a Zeus X Mesh Tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @falconlover. Enjoy your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Munro31

falconlover said:


> Hi there!
> My name is JP
> I used to smoke cigarettes, I'm 20 now and I just don't want to see myself as a smoker in the future, so I cut it out and have been vaping for the past 3 months.
> It's awesome!
> Vaping on the VooPoo Drag 3 with a Zeus X Mesh Tank!


awesomeness!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stranger

falconlover said:


> Hi there!
> My name is JP
> I used to smoke cigarettes, I'm 20 now and I just don't want to see myself as a smoker in the future, so I cut it out and have been vaping for the past 3 months.
> It's awesome!
> Vaping on the VooPoo Drag 3 with a Zeus X Mesh Tank!



Now this is what I like to see, stinkies are bad for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## vicTor

falconlover said:


> Hi there!
> My name is JP
> I used to smoke cigarettes, I'm 20 now and I just don't want to see myself as a smoker in the future, so I cut it out and have been vaping for the past 3 months.
> It's awesome!
> Vaping on the VooPoo Drag 3 with a Zeus X Mesh Tank!



welcome !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @falconlover enjoy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @falconlover !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## JordanEpic

Roxylane said:


> Hi, Im Roxy. I am from Durban. New to the vape world. Started vaping two months ago.


Welcome, many fun and games to be had

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## JordanEpic

falconlover said:


> Hi there!
> My name is JP
> I used to smoke cigarettes, I'm 20 now and I just don't want to see myself as a smoker in the future, so I cut it out and have been vaping for the past 3 months.
> It's awesome!
> Vaping on the VooPoo Drag 3 with a Zeus X Mesh Tank!


Great device! Plenty of power to push you through the cravings

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JordanEpic

Welcome @Officisl_SiN everyone has those typo days

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Hello! I'm Win! I've been a smoker for about roughly 20+ years since my teens. I tried vaping many times through the years before but couldn't seem to let go of smoking. Finally, its been around 4 months since I last lighted a cigarette. Amazing feeling right now. Hope I never look back.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

Winter_Vaper said:


> Hello! I'm Win! I've been a smoker for about roughly 20+ years since my teens. I tried vaping many times through the years before but couldn't seem to let go of smoking. Finally, its been around 4 months since I last lighted a cigarette. Amazing feeling right now. Hope I never look back.



welcome !

never look back !

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Thanks! Never! Ha ha ha!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Winter_Vaper said:


> Hello! I'm Win! I've been a smoker for about roughly 20+ years since my teens. I tried vaping many times through the years before but couldn't seem to let go of smoking. Finally, its been around 4 months since I last lighted a cigarette. Amazing feeling right now. Hope I never look back.



Welcome @Winter_Vaper !!!

Well done on kicking the stinky habit!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @Winter_Vaper !!!
> 
> Well done on kicking the stinky habit!


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Congrats on quitting the cancer sticks @Winter_Vaper. Stick around! We have a great community who will make your vaping journey much more pleasurable!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Grand Guru said:


> Congrats on quitting the cancer sticks @Winter_Vaper. Stick around! We have a great community who will make your vaping journey much more pleasurable!


Thank you so much for the warm welcome! I hope to learn more on my vaping journey through this community.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked

Winter_Vaper said:


> Hello! I'm Win! I've been a smoker for about roughly 20+ years since my teens. I tried vaping many times through the years before but couldn't seem to let go of smoking. Finally, its been around 4 months since I last lighted a cigarette. Amazing feeling right now. Hope I never look back.



@Winter_Vaper

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Hooked said:


> @Winter_Vaper
> 
> View attachment 230754


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Winter_Vaper said:


> Hello! I'm Win! I've been a smoker for about roughly 20+ years since my teens. I tried vaping many times through the years before but couldn't seem to let go of smoking. Finally, its been around 4 months since I last lighted a cigarette. Amazing feeling right now. Hope I never look back.



Comments like this just put a big smile on my dial. Almost ten years ago I went through the same journey but changed my "hope " to "I will never" and the thought of a stinkie or pipe or cigar or any kind of combustible now makes my go Bluurrrggg.

Welcome, I truly hope you get to where I am.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Stranger said:


> Comments like this just put a big smile on my dial. Almost ten years ago I went through the same journey but changed my "hope " to "I will never" and the thought of a stinkie or pipe or cigar or any kind of combustible now makes my go Bluurrrggg.
> 
> Welcome, I truly hope you get to where I am.


Thanks! Nice to hear that. I really hope so.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and WELCOME to last week's new members!!!!


Leanintoit
Elwario101
Stargazer
yooz
Marna
Winter_Vaper
MikeyMike
falconlover
Superman182

Head on over here and tell us a bit more about your vape-life-story, what your favorite juice is and if you could be one of the Teletubbies, which one would you be (and why)?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Winter_Vaper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good morning and WELCOME to last week's new members!!!!
> 
> 
> Leanintoit
> Elwario101
> Stargazer
> yooz
> Marna
> Winter_Vaper
> MikeyMike
> falconlover
> Superman182
> 
> Head on over here and tell us a bit more about your vape-life-story, what your favorite juice is and if you could be one of the Teletubbies, which one would you be (and why)?


I usually prefer mentholated and fruity juices. As for the teletubbies, well I know them but not so familiar with them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

@Marizeth Meyer
@Bravotopia1979!
@alex chen
@Beebs
@Mystical Vape
@Zack Damon
@Dragonfly2314
@SamBarnard
@JunkBucket
@Xander Van Staden
@Jerome2021
@Tenielled
@Corrie
@LostEnigma
@#Vape_on_Southway
@Deon Viljoen
@Alpha
@VeeGilks
@MarcoSwarts
@djbantjes
@Fayyaz
@Celine
@Kelmendw
@ChaiRakThai
@Officisl_SiN
@Isotuoppi
@Al Kimiko
@Donbokica
@apehome_robert
@Manuel1000
@Nick Black
@Uncle
@A. Bodz
@Ruannlange
@Sebastian...
@Leanintoit
@Elwario101
@Stargazer
@yooz
@Marna
@Winter_Vaper
@MikeyMike
@falconlover
@Superman182
Welcome to Ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Winter_Vaper

Resistance said:


> @Marizeth Meyer
> @Bravotopia1979!
> @alex chen
> @Beebs
> @Mystical Vape
> @Zack Damon
> @Dragonfly2314
> @SamBarnard
> @JunkBucket
> @Xander Van Staden
> @Jerome2021
> @Tenielled
> @Corrie
> @LostEnigma
> @#Vape_on_Southway
> @Deon Viljoen
> @Alpha
> @VeeGilks
> @MarcoSwarts
> @djbantjes
> @Fayyaz
> @Celine
> @Kelmendw
> @ChaiRakThai
> @Officisl_SiN
> @Isotuoppi
> @Al Kimiko
> @Donbokica
> @apehome_robert
> @Manuel1000
> @Nick Black
> @Uncle
> @A. Bodz
> @Ruannlange
> @Sebastian...
> @Leanintoit
> @Elwario101
> @Stargazer
> @yooz
> @Marna
> @Winter_Vaper
> @MikeyMike
> @falconlover
> @Superman182
> Welcome to Ecigssa.


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning everyone!

And in today's episode of "Rolling Out The Welcome Wagon!" we want got give a warm welcome to last week's new members:

Trevwhite
Darf vaper21
Wayne 1964
Splash
Bianca 123
Rupert Pupkin
Jaryd Moriarty
Brandon68
NabeelSamsodien
Vintage
Piele

Can the new members take a moment and tell us a bit more of their vape journey, what their favorite device is and when last they stubbed their little toe on the coffee table leg...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

**Welcome Wagon News!!!**

And on today's show we want to welcome our latest members to the forum with an open invite to come tell us a bit more about themselves over here!

7heVagran7
Yskas15
Shiv_z
Shaun692
DonettaN
nirvaansingh
MSB66
bridgeblessed
MartinJH
@jrvanrooy22
Mob

A couple of great conversation starters that you can use:
- how long have you been vaping?
- what is your favorite mod/tank/setup?
- does your husband/wife/boyfriend/girlfriend/partner really know how much you spend on vape gear?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WV2021

Welcome to one and all.
This is deffintly one amazing vaping fam.
Glad you guys desided to join this forum.


7heVagran7
Yskas15
Shiv_z
Shaun692
DonettaN
nirvaansingh
MSB66
bridgeblessed
MartinJH
@jrvanrooy22
Mob

Enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JordanEpic

Welcome newbies, try not to blow yourselves up and have a good time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz

hi fellow vapers

this message comes after being years away from the forum- work kept me busy 

glad to be back. Its great to see some of the old timers still around.

happy to report im still vaping, had a few knocks down the road- nothing too serious, always kept strong. 

anyways, ill be browsing around a while and see where i can help (or need help)

well done and congrats to the founding members for keeping ecigssa alive and kicking

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## AlienPhaze

Hi There! Glad to be joining this forum 
My name is Riaan ,
Been vaping a few years now, big fan of fruity flavours on Ice 
Currently running a Geek Vape Aegis X with a Hellvape Hellbeast RDA as my daily or if I'm not in the mood fopr dripping I swap the dripper out for my Troll X RTA 

Recently got my intrest for mechanical mods back and defintily in the market for one again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @AlienPhaze!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

AlienPhaze said:


> Hi There! Glad to be joining this forum
> My name is Riaan ,
> Been vaping a few years now, big fan of fruity flavours on Ice
> Currently running a Geek Vape Aegis X with a Hellvape Hellbeast RDA as my daily or if I'm not in the mood fopr dripping I swap the dripper out for my Troll X RTA
> 
> Recently got my intrest for mechanical mods back and defintily in the market for one again!



welcome !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @AlienPhaze !!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Jakes1869

Hi people, Jaco here aka Jakes1869

Been vaping for few years now, just love the taste was smoking cigs before, So favorite juice is all the fruity stuff, currently hooked on Karrat 9 and 18. Got few mods (desire x, Voopo drag 2, smok morph 219, 2, r-kiss, alien. So hi to all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Jakes1869 said:


> Hi people, Jaco here aka Jakes1869
> 
> Been vaping for few years now, just love the taste was smoking cigs before, So favorite juice is all the fruity stuff, currently hooked on Karrat 9 and 18. Got few mods (desire x, Voopo drag 2, smok morph 219, 2, r-kiss, alien. So hi to all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome @Jakes1869 !!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Munro31

Jakes1869 said:


> Hi people, Jaco here aka Jakes1869
> 
> Been vaping for few years now, just love the taste was smoking cigs before, So favorite juice is all the fruity stuff, currently hooked on Karrat 9 and 18. Got few mods (desire x, Voopo drag 2, smok morph 219, 2, r-kiss, alien. So hi to all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome, and try 24 karat diamond edition, I'm hooked on that!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jakes1869

Munro31 said:


> Welcome, and try 24 karat diamond edition, I'm hooked on that!



Cool will definitely try it out soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @Jakes1869.

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lookingforb

Hi everyone, I think this is where I’m meant to introduce myself? 
Firstly, hi I’m Kate and I hope it’s ok I joined this group/site… I’m actually from Australia and realised after signing up that it’s for SA, sorry for gate crashing if I wasn’t meant to.

I’m currently on a voopoo Argus, previously vaporesso luxe (but I just didn’t gel with the taste on it for some reason).

I’ve been vaping happily for years on my go to all day juice then they stopped making it and I’ve had no luck finding anything I love like it. As my name suggests it’s chalk dusts b (I hope I’m allowed to say that one here)… I’ve been playing around mixing my own but I’ve not even come close to something similar. I’m desperate for it (it’s the only juice that keeps me from smoking, hope I’m allowed to say that too). I’m currently on a chocolate custard recipe I made myself and it’s ok, but it’s nothing special by any means. If anyone can help me out you’d be considered a super hero in my book. Anyway, thanks for reading, hopefully we can chat soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @Lookingforb. We have very valuable members and some fine mixers here who will most certainly be able to assist you. You can also browse through the several pages dedicated to DIY and mixing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome
@Jakes1869
@Lookingforb
Hope you enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @Lookingforb !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Jakes1869 said:


> Hi people, Jaco here aka Jakes1869
> 
> Been vaping for few years now, just love the taste was smoking cigs before, So favorite juice is all the fruity stuff, currently hooked on Karrat 9 and 18. Got few mods (desire x, Voopo drag 2, smok morph 219, 2, r-kiss, alien. So hi to all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

Lookingforb said:


> Hi everyone, I think this is where I’m meant to introduce myself?
> Firstly, hi I’m Kate and I hope it’s ok I joined this group/site… I’m actually from Australia and realised after signing up that it’s for SA, sorry for gate crashing if I wasn’t meant to.
> 
> I’m currently on a voopoo Argus, previously vaporesso luxe (but I just didn’t gel with the taste on it for some reason).
> 
> I’ve been vaping happily for years on my go to all day juice then they stopped making it and I’ve had no luck finding anything I love like it. As my name suggests it’s chalk dusts b (I hope I’m allowed to say that one here)… I’ve been playing around mixing my own but I’ve not even come close to something similar. I’m desperate for it (it’s the only juice that keeps me from smoking, hope I’m allowed to say that too). I’m currently on a chocolate custard recipe I made myself and it’s ok, but it’s nothing special by any means. If anyone can help me out you’d be considered a super hero in my book. Anyway, thanks for reading, hopefully we can chat soon.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and welcome to the shortest day of 2021 down South, and one of the shortest welcome-lists in a while too....

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!!
Rossi820
Lookingforb
Jakes1869
sdare65
AlienPhaze
Francu

I hope your stay is longer than this day!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jrvanrooy22

Hows it all, a bit late to the party but nonetheless.

Been vaping for roughly 5 years, my fiance never knows how much I spend on vape gear and accessories....I usually just buy and wait till she notices it lol. Im a desert vaper and occasionally vape the mixed berry with ice on the fruity side of life.

Started vaping on an Eleaf ijust 2 kit, first flavour was cookies and cream...currently have the old Geekvape Aegis 100w 26650 mod, been vaping with this mod for 4 years now and still going strong. Im more of an rta person but tempted to cross over to squonking (still two minded about getting the topside dual) current tanks on my shelf are Wotofo Serpent Elevate, Hellvape Destiny, Hellvape Dead Rabbit v2, Rebirth rda and currently in full use as my everyday vaper is the Vandy Vape Widowmaker.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @jrvanrooy22!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

jrvanrooy22 said:


> Hows it all, a bit late to the party but nonetheless.
> 
> Been vaping for roughly 5 years, my fiance never knows how much I spend on vape gear and accessories....I usually just buy and wait till she notices it lol. Im a desert vaper and occasionally vape the mixed berry with ice on the fruity side of life.
> 
> Started vaping on an Eleaf ijust 2 kit, first flavour was cookies and cream...currently have the old Geekvape Aegis 100w 26650 mod, been vaping with this mod for 4 years now and still going strong. Im more of an rta person but tempted to cross over to squonking (still two minded about getting the topside dual) current tanks on my shelf are Wotofo Serpent Elevate, Hellvape Destiny, Hellvape Dead Rabbit v2, Rebirth rda and currently in full use as my everyday vaper is the Vandy Vape Widowmaker.
> 
> Cheers



welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

jrvanrooy22 said:


> Hows it all, a bit late to the party but nonetheless.
> 
> Been vaping for roughly 5 years, my fiance never knows how much I spend on vape gear and accessories....I usually just buy and wait till she notices it lol. Im a desert vaper and occasionally vape the mixed berry with ice on the fruity side of life.
> 
> Started vaping on an Eleaf ijust 2 kit, first flavour was cookies and cream...currently have the old Geekvape Aegis 100w 26650 mod, been vaping with this mod for 4 years now and still going strong. Im more of an rta person but tempted to cross over to squonking (still two minded about getting the topside dual) current tanks on my shelf are Wotofo Serpent Elevate, Hellvape Destiny, Hellvape Dead Rabbit v2, Rebirth rda and currently in full use as my everyday vaper is the Vandy Vape Widowmaker.
> 
> Cheers



Welcome @jrvanrooy22 !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @jrvanrooy22 enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.kaskar

Hi there, I hope everyone is doing well. I am a grip in the film industry by day. Powerlifter and chef by night. I’ve been vaping for almost as long as the industry’s inception within South Africa. However in the past two years I’ve been nicotine free. I managed to quite everything! Well that’s me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

M.kaskar said:


> Hi there, I hope everyone is doing well. I am a grip in the film industry by day and powerlifter and chef by night. I’ve been vaping for almost as long as the industry’s inception within South Africa. However in for the past two years I’ve been nicotine free. I managed to quite everything! Well that’s me



Welcome @M.kaskar !!!

Well done on breaking the habit and just enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.kaskar

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @M.kaskar !!!
> 
> Well done on breaking the habit and just enjoying it!
> 
> View attachment 233264


Thank you! Just glad to finally join the community again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Congrats @M.kaskar and welcome enjoy and lots to see here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

@M.kaskar I see you’ve put all your gear up for sale. Congrats on kicking the habit out altogether. I guess it’s a welcome and goodbye!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.kaskar

Grand Guru said:


> @M.kaskar I see you’ve put all your gear up for sale. Congrats on kicking the habit out altogether. I guess it’s a welcome and goodbye!


Thank you, it’s much appreciated. And no, that’s not all my gear. I’m almost 500K deep in gear. I’ve gifted some to friends and family. I hope to sell the rest to recoup some of the funds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and welcome to the last Monday of June 2021....

Also a BIG WELCOME to the last week's new members!!!

miningjenifer
Budigombloh993
M.kaskar
verdict2018
Veblen
Shehzaan
Bosveld Pype
nightsparkle
youssuf
Tophat Jones
dieger
@TheVapingWoodworker 
rhainek

Do enjoy your stay, take part, ask questions, post pics, say your say and don't go away!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

jrvanrooy22 said:


> Hows it all, a bit late to the party but nonetheless.
> 
> Been vaping for roughly 5 years, my fiance never knows how much I spend on vape gear and accessories....I usually just buy and wait till she notices it lol. Im a desert vaper and occasionally vape the mixed berry with ice on the fruity side of life.
> 
> Started vaping on an Eleaf ijust 2 kit, first flavour was cookies and cream...currently have the old Geekvape Aegis 100w 26650 mod, been vaping with this mod for 4 years now and still going strong. Im more of an rta person but tempted to cross over to squonking (still two minded about getting the topside dual) current tanks on my shelf are Wotofo Serpent Elevate, Hellvape Destiny, Hellvape Dead Rabbit v2, Rebirth rda and currently in full use as my everyday vaper is the Vandy Vape Widowmaker.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome! You can’t go wrong with squonking, but it will only be as good as what you have on top. Make sure you get an awesome flavour RDA first!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

M.kaskar said:


> Hi there, I hope everyone is doing well. I am a grip in the film industry by day. Powerlifter and chef by night. I’ve been vaping for almost as long as the industry’s inception within South Africa. However in the past two years I’ve been nicotine free. I managed to quite everything! Well that’s me



welcome !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and welcome to the last week's new members of ECIGGSA!!!

Vexed_Gen23
Armand14
deppy
Miks786
eCourierT
Henrac Tech
Caraklingenberg
PhatPandaPie
I.A.Khalfey
Ben Roos

This is a place of sanctuary, silliness and just plain satisfaction!!!

Tell us your life's story (in Readers Digest format) and what you are vaping on today?

Have an awesome day everyone!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the new recent members

Enjoy your stay here and please feel free to ask questions as you go along

We are very lucky on ECIGSSA to have many friendly, helpful and experienced vapers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER

And welcome to all enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Miks786

Hi everyone, Im Micah, from JHB.. Been vaping now for about 8 months.. I have fallen off the wagon before but managed to keep going strong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Miks786 said:


> Hi everyone, Im Micah, from JHB.. Been vaping now for about 8 months.. I have fallen off the wagon before but managed to keep going strong.


Welcome to the community @Miks786. Congrats on quitting the cancer sticks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Miks786 said:


> Hi everyone, Im Micah, from JHB.. Been vaping now for about 8 months.. I have fallen off the wagon before but managed to keep going strong.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sy218

Hi guys. I'm from Cape Town. I started smoking since I was 18 then one of my friend quit smoking cigarette and joined the world of Vape. That influenced me as well and I also got into vaping from 26. I was so enthusiastic and have been enjoying so much for about 4 years then I have quit everything because of personal issue..
So to be honest, this is the only place I could find as other general market (gumtree, facebook market etc) does not allow any tobacco related product..
I've invested so much money into Vape (well at least from my perspective..) and they are all in perfect condition as I take best care of my electrical devices. Sadly, I have to let them go.. hopefully here..

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

sy218 said:


> Hi guys. I'm from Cape Town. I started smoking since I was 18 then one of my friend quit smoking cigarette and joined the world of Vape. That influenced me as well and I also got into vaping from 26. I was so enthusiastic and have been enjoying so much for about 4 years then I have quit everything because of personal issue..
> So to be honest, this is the only place I could find as other general market (gumtree, facebook market etc) does not allow any tobacco related product..
> I've invested so much money into Vape (well at least from my perspective..) and they are all in perfect condition as I take best care of my electrical devices. Sadly, I have to let them go.. hopefully here..



Welcome @sy218 !!

Pity we can't convince you to ride the vape-train with us... maybe stick around and follow us down the rabbit hole, you might just learn to like it again.

Good luck with whatever challenge life passed your way!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vicTor

sy218 said:


> Hi guys. I'm from Cape Town. I started smoking since I was 18 then one of my friend quit smoking cigarette and joined the world of Vape. That influenced me as well and I also got into vaping from 26. I was so enthusiastic and have been enjoying so much for about 4 years then I have quit everything because of personal issue..
> So to be honest, this is the only place I could find as other general market (gumtree, facebook market etc) does not allow any tobacco related product..
> I've invested so much money into Vape (well at least from my perspective..) and they are all in perfect condition as I take best care of my electrical devices. Sadly, I have to let them go.. hopefully here..



welcome !

what mech squonks you got bro ?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Miks786 said:


> Hi everyone, Im Micah, from JHB.. Been vaping now for about 8 months.. I have fallen off the wagon before but managed to keep going strong.



welcome to the forum @Miks786 
Enjoy your stay
Great place here with lots of helpful experienced folk
Feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good day and welcome to the last week's new members!!!


Meister
Steyn7777
DgP
Rhymes
sy218
Vero
Mdesousa
IvanM23_98
jm1996
MariskR
bleh

When you have some time on hand, head on over here and tell us a bit more about your vape journey, what your favorite pod kit is and when last you climbed a mountain (or out of bed) with a backpack on?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good day and welcome to the last week's newest members to our amazing forum!!!

ASHLEY RC
Expell
Johan03
Ebrahim_5684
Davids
Valkyrie38
Leeboy697
RazkaVape

Over here we don't do hugs (due to covid) but we are glad that you have joined us! Tell us a bit more about your vape journey, how many pod kits you own and what your favorite color of the alphabet is?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rolling out the welcome wagon for last week's newest members!!!!

MillenialG4041
grayy01
compeyson
Joelbush
Climat

Welcome to the best E Cigarette Forum on the WWW!!!

Head on over here and tell us a bit more about what makes you vape every day, what your favorite juice flavor is and when last you walked down the street in your PJ's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome @Miks786

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MIKE6236

Hi. Mike here. 
Father of 2 year old twins(boy and girl)
Quit smoking about 3 months ago, noticeable improvement on my children's health. 
1st mod - voopoo argus gt. 
1st pod system - voopoo pnp pod. 
Went from 30mg salt nic to 3mg freebase in 2 weeks. 
1st rta - dead rabbit v2. Dual nano aliens. 75watts.
My pallet is on the fruity side. Haven't tried much desserts yet. 
Started making my own juice a week ago.
So far, so lucky. Still a noob to vaping/mixing and still have that 1st vaping experience excitement. 
I'm even highly excited about joining this forum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @MIKE6236. Enjoy your vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

MIKE6236 said:


> Hi. Mike here.
> Father of 2 year old twins(boy and girl)
> Quit smoking about 3 months ago, noticeable improvement on my children's health.
> 1st mod - voopoo argus gt.
> 1st pod system - voopoo pnp pod.
> Went from 30mg salt nic to 3mg freebase in 2 weeks.
> 1st rta - dead rabbit v2. Dual nano aliens. 75watts.
> My pallet is on the fruity side. Haven't tried much desserts yet.
> Started making my own juice a week ago.
> So far, so lucky. Still a noob to vaping/mixing and still have that 1st vaping experience excitement.
> I'm even highly excited about joining this forum.


Always great to hear someone come off smoking and staying off it, 
Making your own juice is always fun and a new world to experiment and enjoy the learning curves along the way

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @MIKE6236 !!!

Awesome starter setups and great that you started DIY Juice as well!!!

Still plenty to get excited about on this journey for sure!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AKS

Welcome to a great place @MIKE6236
Good on you for ditching the stinks,stick with it.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @MIKE6236 , great intro

Wishing you all the best with your vaping journey

Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions, we have many very experienced and helpful members here!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

MIKE6236 said:


> Hi. Mike here.
> Father of 2 year old twins(boy and girl)
> Quit smoking about 3 months ago, noticeable improvement on my children's health.
> 1st mod - voopoo argus gt.
> 1st pod system - voopoo pnp pod.
> Went from 30mg salt nic to 3mg freebase in 2 weeks.
> 1st rta - dead rabbit v2. Dual nano aliens. 75watts.
> My pallet is on the fruity side. Haven't tried much desserts yet.
> Started making my own juice a week ago.
> So far, so lucky. Still a noob to vaping/mixing and still have that 1st vaping experience excitement.
> I'm even highly excited about joining this forum.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning everyone and a BIG WELCOME to the last week's new members!!!!

jahouli
MIKE6236
Bridgitte
lucifer45
DodgyBuddy
Vic2393
JV1985
roof007

For those of you who have not found this thread yet, head on over here and tell us a bit more about your vape-life, what you had for breakfast this morning and when last you slammed your pinky in the car door... and join us on a journey down the Rabbit Hole...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good morning everyone and a BIG WELCOME to the last week's new members!!!!
> 
> jahouli
> MIKE6236
> Bridgitte
> lucifer45
> DodgyBuddy
> Vic2393
> JV1985
> roof007
> 
> For those of you who have not found this thread yet, head on over here and tell us a bit more about your vape-life, what you had for breakfast this morning and when last you slammed your pinky in the car door... and join us on a journey down the Rabbit Hole...


Welcome to all the new members 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @MIKE6236

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

Welcome Mike, took you months to achieve what took me years, very well done and enjoy vape life

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and a Very Warm Welcome to the last week's newest members:

abdul shabir
N0CLU3
Force101ninja
IQOSUAE
CosmicKira
ultraliquidca
The_anderson...
annabel
Clitzy
Naivape

We are thrilled to have you as part of our amazing ECIGSSA Family!!!

Head on over here and tell us a bit more of your vape adventures, what your first stock coil/RTA tank was and when last you fell off a horse?

Most of all, enjoy the journey down the rabbit hole with us!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning ECIGSSA and a very warm welcome to the last week's new members!!!

Jayden2000
Werner101
Lee4613
Robster73
Famouss
Vapevappy
Princelu
KimBird
vapesharjah
etiennem
LucBert
Rynie

Head on over here and tell us a bit more about your vape journey, what nic strength you vape and when last you head-banged to Twinkle Twinkle Little Star...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaping_speedsta

Hi VapeFam!

Vaping_speedsta here. 42 yrs old.
Gauteng based.
Superbike pilot on weekends.

I started vaping in 2019 due to curiosity as my wife had been vaping for quite a while.

My goodies
Aegis X
SXMINI g class Kevlar black
Lost vape centaurus
Qp design fatality
Qp design juggerknot v2
Qp design violator
Blotto
Dead rabbit v2
Wotofo the troll x

Enjoying the juices from bewolk and vapeology

Looking forward to being part of the community!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Welcome all!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @Vaping_speedsta !!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Vaping_speedsta

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @Vaping_speedsta

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and a warm welcome to the last week's new members!!!

Vaping_speedsta
Ryanggj
Vape1987
Mikemar
Dawidmax3
skywalker
Lylane Jacobs
untangle_div...
d4v1d.m0hr
xpie
Nuttyboi

For those of you that have not wandered over to this thread yet, come join us and tell us a bit more about your vape journey, how many vape setups you have and when last you drove with all your car windows wide open and your radio at full volume...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Vaping_speedsta said:


> Hi VapeFam!
> 
> Vaping_speedsta here. 42 yrs old.
> Gauteng based.
> Superbike pilot on weekends.
> 
> I started vaping in 2019 due to curiosity as my wife had been vaping for quite a while.
> 
> My goodies
> Aegis X
> SXMINI g class Kevlar black
> Lost vape centaurus
> Qp design fatality
> Qp design juggerknot v2
> Qp design violator
> Blotto
> Dead rabbit v2
> Wotofo the troll x
> 
> Enjoying the juices from bewolk and vapeology
> 
> Looking forward to being part of the community!



welcome !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Vaping_speedsta 
Enjoy your stay and ride safe!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning ECIGSSA and a special welcome to last week's new members:

trejo
justmerry
SOMA101
Yannick
ZEE_GP
HufflePuff
ndumiso

If you have not graced us with your presence yet, head on over here and tell us your life story, ask a question, tell us a joke and come drool over the new releases with us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JanBike

Hallo almal,ek is Jannie, 65 jaar oud en het in 2014 begin vape, ek is afrikaans sprekend but can gooi some english as well. I an currently on TWISP and SMOK devices and love vaping and haven't had a cigarette since 2014. I do however struggle a bit with the big vapes like the V8 that i own. I cough every time and do not no if i do something wrong, any advice for me please?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JanBike said:


> Hallo almal,ek is Jannie, 65 jaar oud en het in 2014 begin vape, ek is afrikaans sprekend but can gooi some english as well. I an currently on TWISP and SMOK devices and love vaping and haven't had a cigarette since 2014. I do however struggle a bit with the big vapes like the V8 that i own. I cough every time and do not no if i do something wrong, any advice for me please?



Hallo @JanBike en Welkom hier by ECIGSSA!!!

Well done on being stinky free for so long! Stories like yours are an inspiration to all smokers and ex-smokers on what can be done when you put your mind to it!

What type of juice to you use? (Nicotine level, PG/VG ratio)

What coils do you use? (ohms)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger

WARNING WARNING
Vaping_speedsta
Ryanggj
Vape1987
Mikemar
Dawidmax3
skywalker
Lylane Jacobs
untangle_div...
d4v1d.m0hr
xpie
Nuttyboi
trejo
justmerry
SOMA101
Yannick
ZEE_GP
HufflePuff
ndumiso



Beware this thing, it is really deep

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

JanBike said:


> Hallo almal,ek is Jannie, 65 jaar oud en het in 2014 begin vape, ek is afrikaans sprekend but can gooi some english as well. I an currently on TWISP and SMOK devices and love vaping and haven't had a cigarette since 2014. I do however struggle a bit with the big vapes like the V8 that i own. I cough every time and do not no if i do something wrong, any advice for me please?



Hi JanBike

Start a thread on the forum, I am sure we can chime in if we have some more detail.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

JanBike said:


> Hallo almal,ek is Jannie, 65 jaar oud en het in 2014 begin vape, ek is afrikaans sprekend but can gooi some english as well. I an currently on TWISP and SMOK devices and love vaping and haven't had a cigarette since 2014. I do however struggle a bit with the big vapes like the V8 that i own. I cough every time and do not no if i do something wrong, any advice for me please?



welcome !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @JanBike

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning ECIGSSA from a wet and wonderful KZN coast... 

And a HUGE welcome to the last week's new members:

The moe 786
Nikhil
Aizah
Nameless14
dawid2952
Leonthomas
ipbayuardi
JimmyKiryu
Pgamer
anatemtyn
Kaloue_20
Marcon
Kay joyi
CustomCloudz
Armoy
Faizaan
JanBike

A call out to all of you (who have not done so already) to head on over here and tell us a bit more about your vape journey, what nic levels you are vaping on and when last you walked through desert without water...

Stick with us, this is where extraordinary things happen on a daily basis!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome @JanBike

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VansVapes

Hi I'm Werner,

Been vaping for the last year and a half. I work in marketing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome Werner @VansVapes !!!

Stick with us, we'll make you forget the last time you had a stinkie in your hand and there is no way out of this rabbit hole...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @VansVapes!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome Werner @VansVapes

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

VansVapes said:


> Hi I'm Werner,
> 
> Been vaping for the last year and a half. I work in marketing.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and a special welcome to last week's new members!!!


awdawdawdawdwd
Hyte12
Moe31
lalalisa33
Shaheed 56
DonM
Lekker ou Jan
CloudN9ne
VansVapes
temvapevend
ecigmafia
Musa
Biven

We are glad you found us and hope you stay a long long time!!!

Head on over here and tell us more about what you are vaping on today, what was the most horrible eliquid you ever tasted and when last you cried because your sports team lost a match.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and a very warm welcome to the last week's new members!

megs_the_vaper
stavros
huypnt
Deedee75
saahbeermahomed

Welcome to the weird and wonderful world of ECIGSSA!!!

Come tell us a bit more of your daily vaping habits, what your favorite setup is and when last you walked barefoot to the cafe to get a pie and a coke...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## mthh_

Hello, apparently I'm not able to recover the account I once had on ecigssa. I have a bunch of gear that I'm looking to post in the classifieds...

Mods/@Silver/anyone, what do I need to do to be able to post there (currently it's "You have insufficient privileges to post here.")?

I still have my ECF account from 2013 I think - any way I could use that to verify that I'm a human head shoulders knees and toes?

Edit: nm, seems to be working, looks like I just needed to make one post

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and a warm EGICSSA welcome to the last 2 week's new members!!!

Gerty
Shaun_z
Yachtvape
Awya
Trizza
J-One
JackieTav88
Tuan9k
Bron_Bear
mthh_
CraigW
dylbj
Clintin
bstol
Grimmreaper87
AstroT
chuj
Anneleze123

Take a moment and head on over here to tell us what you vaped on in the last 24 hours, what you'll be vaping on in the next 24 hours and who your new superhero will be when Batman dies...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good morning and a warm EGICSSA welcome to the last 2 week's new members!!!
> 
> Gerty
> Shaun_z
> Yachtvape
> Awya
> Trizza
> J-One
> JackieTav88
> Tuan9k
> Bron_Bear
> mthh_
> CraigW
> dylbj
> Clintin
> bstol
> Grimmreaper87
> AstroT
> chuj
> Anneleze123
> 
> Take a moment and head on over here to tell us what you vaped on in the last 24 hours, what you'll be vaping on in the next 24 hours and who your new superhero will be when Batman dies...


Welcome everyone 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning ECIGSSA Family!!!!

Lets give a warm welcome to the last week's new members!!

Shehzaanshariff
Conrad
japapa888
Chris95

We hope you all feel right at home over here. So when you have a moment, come tell us a bit more about yourself, what your first vape was this morning and when last you used your little toe to find furniture in the dark.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good morning ECIGSSA Family!!!!
> 
> Lets give a warm welcome to the last week's new members!!
> 
> Shehzaanshariff
> Conrad
> japapa888
> Chris95
> 
> We hope you all feel right at home over here. So when you have a moment, come tell us a bit more about yourself, what your first vape was this morning and when last you used your little toe to find furniture in the dark.


Welcome everyone! 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning everyone and a warm welcome to last week's new members to our family!!!


Glockguy_Shabs
Jake17643
abdmuhaiminryk
Wickediix
Juranium
eldenelingham1
karel@1
cliffyfromboro
Missioner
ckvapes

Take a moment and come and tell us more about what you are vaping on, do you prefer single or dual battery mods and when last you got a dry hit!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good morning everyone and a warm welcome to last week's new members to our family!!!
> 
> 
> Glockguy_Shabs
> Jake17643
> abdmuhaiminryk
> Wickediix
> Juranium
> eldenelingham1
> karel@1
> cliffyfromboro
> Missioner
> ckvapes
> 
> Take a moment and come and tell us more about what you are vaping on, do you prefer single or dual battery mods and when last you got a dry hit!


Welcome everyone enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good morning everyone and a warm welcome to last week's new members to our family!!!
> 
> 
> Glockguy_Shabs
> Jake17643
> abdmuhaiminryk
> Wickediix
> Juranium
> eldenelingham1
> karel@1
> cliffyfromboro
> Missioner
> ckvapes
> 
> Take a moment and come and tell us more about what you are vaping on, do you prefer single or dual battery mods and when last you got a dry hit!


Welcome everyone 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and Welcome to last week's new members!!!


moki555
goldcow
Ptaginger
Mwk
ethyn
b_m_lucas
Brendon myburgh
Carmen Da...
Ashows217
Poeksie420

Your are all part of the family now, head on over here and tell us more about your vape journey, when last you bought a new device and what juice tickles your fancy more than you should admit...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning ECIGSSA!!!

And herewith a Warm Welcome to all the latest family members:

Louis68
Ferdie
LORRD
Ta-Wara
Ondie
ramizamin20011
Kohag
mezeehud
Mr. Sch
ricgp01

Feel free to tell us more about yourself, roam free and explore the forum, ask questions and above all just enjoy yourself!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr

Warm Welcome to all the latest family members:
Louis68
Ferdie
LORRD
Ta-Wara
Ondie
ramizamin20011
Kohag
mezeehud
Mr. Sch
ricgp01
Welcome to all hope you have fun here

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Morix

*A 1, A 2, A 1 2 3 AND.... HAPPY BIRT.. *
*
No thats not right.. We're just welcoming today.. 

Welcome guys!

... Yes, welcome*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rolling out the Welcome Wagon!!!!

Wiehann
Keagin
Bobbie92

A very warm welcome to the last week's new members!!!!

You have come to the right place for Vaping info, news, FOMO and just a whole load of fun!!!

Tell us more about your vape journey, what you had for breakfast and when last you fell down the stairs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning ECIGSSA and a special welcome to last week's new members:

Konradschoeman
Eugenevd1
benton
tcpaiva
Rudolf Lourens
Sheldonjohn1342
NDD

Head on over here and tell us a bit more about your vaping habits, what your favorite cotton is and when last you watched a chicken cross the road to go ask it why it did...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Mzr

Welcome to all the new members please state if you are clones or not. Okay that doesnt really matter just have fun dont dont be shy to use clones if you want

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## @TRIVIO74

Hi my name is dj trivio. im a new member of the ecigssa. i have been vaping for two years now and i have just joind today. and i know a view vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

@TRIVIO74 said:


> Hi my name is dj trivio. im a new member of the ecigssa. i have been vaping for two years now and i have just joind today. and i know a view vapers.



Welcome @TRIVIO74!!!! Now you know a lot more vapers!!!

What are you vaping on today?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@TRIVIO74 said:


> Hi my name is dj trivio. im a new member of the ecigssa. i have been vaping for two years now and i have just joind today. and i know a view vapers.


Welcome buddy , Now you are part of the big family ! You already know @Intuthu Kagesi and myself and of course you have been to Jhb vape meet 1 , 
Have fun and ask questions if you get stuck .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## @TRIVIO74

thank you for the reply. its awesome. im on new vape mod dovpo mww 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

@TRIVIO74 said:


> thank you for the reply. its awesome. im on new vape mod dovpo mww 2.


SNAP , and I guess you have a Blotto on top as well ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@TRIVIO74 said:


> Hi my name is dj trivio. im a new member of the ecigssa. i have been vaping for two years now and i have just joind today. and i know a view vapers.



Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @@TRIVIO74

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor

@TRIVIO74 said:


> Hi my name is dj trivio. im a new member of the ecigssa. i have been vaping for two years now and i have just joind today. and i know a view vapers.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

@TRIVIO74 said:


> Hi my name is dj trivio. im a new member of the ecigssa. i have been vaping for two years now and i have just joind today. and i know a view vapers.



oh, almost forgot, see you in JHB ?

there's a vape meet happening this Saturday, check it out here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vape-meet-20-november-2021.t74359/

all vapers welcome !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @TRIVIO74

thank you. i should have done it sooner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> oh, almost forgot, see you in JHB ?
> 
> there's a vape meet happening this Saturday, check it out here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vape-meet-20-november-2021.t74359/
> 
> all vapers welcome !


@vicTor - You know him already ... he came with me last time

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> @vicTor - You know him already ... he came with me last time



aaah, carry on !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342

ive been on vuse for way too long worked out too expensive 
so i bought a small pod and liked it alot so i got me a vaporesso switcher with some hybrid aliens in my dripper
as you asked about the chicken crossing the road 
well the last few months i could not se the chicken though my vaper balls haha!
i am also very into vape tricks as i have gotten somewhere and only struggling with the jellyfish now
@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It's Monday!!!! And you know what that means.... roll out the welcome wagon for the last week's new members!!!!

ruandp179
JacoF
JimmyJam
SpookyGhost
Chez
Bash.G
Fredman
@TRIVIO74
cilicon
bigdog

We do hope you enjoy your stay and at least learn a little bit, share a little bit, make some friends and have a blast!!!

Head on over here and introduce yourself to the rest of the family, tell us a bit about your vape journey, what your favorite cotton/coil is and when last you went to bed hungry because you were to lazy to make something to eat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Morix

" pokes @DarthBranMuffin consistently" 
_NEW PEOPLE!!!! _


*
*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Morix

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> ive been on vuse for way too long worked out too expensive
> so i bought a small pod and liked it alot so i got me a vaporesso switcher with some hybrid aliens in my dripper
> as you asked about the chicken crossing the road
> well the last few months i could not se the chicken though my vaper balls haha!
> i am also very into vape tricks as i have gotten somewhere and only struggling with the jellyfish now
> @DarthBranMuffin


Walks in a pod user...

" 3 weeks on the forums"

Now owns 2 mechs at 0.1....

Hope you enjoy the journey that awaits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Morix said:


> " pokes @DarthBranMuffin consistently"
> _NEW PEOPLE!!!! _



Only on Mondays mate...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Another Monday, Another day closer to Xmas and for some another day closer to pension...

Warm hearty welcome to the last week's new members!!!!

WhonDaKid
Electrix
ashielanie
Stephen...
Hrt1283
RGV
Este Lohrentz
UncleOmar
sirneeek
Yasirmunaf
btjecibtc
sfsf


Head on over here and tell us a bit about your daily vape habits, what you had for breakfast and when last you had to go back to the shops because you left one of your kids behind...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Morix

See that house...? Yea, i left a mech in there under the couch with a stuck button with a 0.10 build on a 10A

Try me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Phill

Welcome to all the new members, great to have all you guys/girls on board. Enjoy the ride!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## WV2021

Welcome to all the new members hope you will have a pleasant stay and get all the information and help from this great forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good Morning ECIGSSA!!!

And a special Welcome to our latest family members!!!


Junkmail
Waldo_CloudC...
JonnySteyn
Naldu
Grumpy turtle

Head on over here to tell us what you are vaping on, what the last juice was that you ran out of and when last you saw a chicken cross the road!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Phill

Welcome to all the new members! Enjoy your stay!!
Junkmail
Waldo_CloudC...
JonnySteyn
Naldu
Grumpy turtle

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome Welcome Welcome!!!! To all the last week's new members, a Warm Welcome!!!

Hamo775
Johnross
JOSHUA98
JoshuaSASS01
Vainga
Timothy2003
Marhsava
Mattykayton
AtomixVapes_...
Roxy1

Head on over here to tell us a bit more about your life story, like when did you start vaping, what your favorite vape brand is and if you smile or growl at yourself the first time you look in the mirror every morning.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Morix

Welcome.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper

Welcome to the new members

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and welcome to the last week's new members to our ECIGSSA Family!!!

Rivera
Zayaan786
Kershan_N
KIX_Mandles
Groovychase
TheMaster

We hope you enjoy your stay!

Head on over here to tell us a bit more about your style of vaping, how long you vape before having to refill/replace your juice and when last you had a dry hit from hell.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Happy Monday and welcome to last week's new members!!!!

StephenTok
oosthuipg
timmie
Tumatsu

Hope you all feel right at home over here.

Head on over here to tell us a bit more about what your favorite setup was for 2021, what you are planning on spending your millions on in 2022 and when last you won chop change playing the Lotto...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning ECIGSSA!!!

Enough welcoming the new year, let's welcome the last week's new members now!!


alexDm9
Jos Parnaby
Sassy_Countr...
Qliq
Fred Innokin
Zafrulhoda

You have all come to the right place, unless you want fries and a diet soda with your order, then you are in the wrong place...

Welcome to our family!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## The Golden Cauldron

So excited to have found this forum. I started vaping a few months ago, to quit smoking, and what an experience... I have tried this a few times before, but it never stuck. But now, with all the Flavors, better Vapes, and enough nicotine content, I did it. And I didn't have to force it either, it just happened naturally. Isn't that just amazing? I currently have a GeekVape S100, with a Vandy Vape Berserker V2 MTL rebuildable tank atomizer. My favorite vape juice right now is a mixture of Hardwicks Calamity and Very Ice, it kinda reminds me of an old-time favorite I used to light up. I love kitchen witchery, and all things magical. For now, I want to start exploring mixing my own Vape Juice, using a bit of magic .... It will start as a hobby, but who knows where it could lead? I want to write down my recipes, come up with cool names for the juices, and design my own labels. So any advice with regards to my hobby would be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The Golden Cauldron said:


> So excited to have found this forum. I started vaping a few months ago, to quit smoking, and what an experience... I have tried this a few times before, but it never stuck. But now, with all the Flavors, better Vapes, and enough nicotine content, I did it. And I didn't have to force it either, it just happened naturally. Isn't that just amazing? I currently have a GeekVape S100, with a Vandy Vape Berserker V2 MTL rebuildable tank atomizer. My favorite vape juice right now is a mixture of Hardwicks Calamity and Very Ice, it kinda reminds me of an old-time favorite I used to light up. I love kitchen witchery, and all things magical. For now, I want to start exploring mixing my own Vape Juice, using a bit of magic .... It will start as a hobby, but who knows where it could lead? I want to write down my recipes, come up with cool names for the juices, and design my own labels. So any advice with regards to my hobby would be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 247591



Welcome @The Golden Cauldron !!!

Well done on your transition from stinkies to vaping!!!

And also welcome to the plunge down the wabbit hole, you are well on your way to a world full of wonderful experiences!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

The Golden Cauldron said:


> So excited to have found this forum. I started vaping a few months ago, to quit smoking, and what an experience... I have tried this a few times before, but it never stuck. But now, with all the Flavors, better Vapes, and enough nicotine content, I did it. And I didn't have to force it either, it just happened naturally. Isn't that just amazing? I currently have a GeekVape S100, with a Vandy Vape Berserker V2 MTL rebuildable tank atomizer. My favorite vape juice right now is a mixture of Hardwicks Calamity and Very Ice, it kinda reminds me of an old-time favorite I used to light up. I love kitchen witchery, and all things magical. For now, I want to start exploring mixing my own Vape Juice, using a bit of magic .... It will start as a hobby, but who knows where it could lead? I want to write down my recipes, come up with cool names for the juices, and design my own labels. So any advice with regards to my hobby would be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 247591



welcome !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mzr

Welcome @The Golden Cauldron and all the other new members have a great time browsing around

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @The Golden Cauldron. We have several threads dedicated to noob mixers and you can benefit from great advice by our fine masters! You’re also welcome to share some of your magical concoctions recipes, at least the ones you experimented with successful results

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @The Golden Cauldron .

Congratulations on giving up smoking. 

If you want more information on DIY I would suggest that you take a look at the DIY Primer. It is a bit dated but still useful.if you need any help you know where to ask

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

The Golden Cauldron said:


> So excited to have found this forum. I started vaping a few months ago, to quit smoking, and what an experience... I have tried this a few times before, but it never stuck. But now, with all the Flavors, better Vapes, and enough nicotine content, I did it. And I didn't have to force it either, it just happened naturally. Isn't that just amazing? I currently have a GeekVape S100, with a Vandy Vape Berserker V2 MTL rebuildable tank atomizer. My favorite vape juice right now is a mixture of Hardwicks Calamity and Very Ice, it kinda reminds me of an old-time favorite I used to light up. I love kitchen witchery, and all things magical. For now, I want to start exploring mixing my own Vape Juice, using a bit of magic .... It will start as a hobby, but who knows where it could lead? I want to write down my recipes, come up with cool names for the juices, and design my own labels. So any advice with regards to my hobby would be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 247591


Awesome! Keep it up. If after a few weeks you are tempted to have a stinky, by all means do! Two puffs and you will know for sure you never want to smoke again.

Keep us posted please!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CallMeSparkles

*Henlo Frens  

TLDR : *I want to learn more about all aspects of vaping and contribute to the conversation !

Most people CallMeSparkles ...lol

I am 24 years old currently and I got into vaping about 3 months ago in October of 2021 when a family stopped smoking and then chose to stop vaping.

I started smoking like most of us do , parents smoke, grandparents smoked. Got in with the nerdy kids at school. They started smoking , I decided to also start smoking. I was 14 back then. I attempted to stop a few times after finishing high school to no prevail.

I used to believe all the myths surrounding vaping, before I knew better, and I had quite an elitist attitude toward vaping thinking smoking was the more "hardcore" of the two. All that changed when a family member started vaping about 2 years ago. They don't live in SA so we often video call one another and one day I noticed that they were using a device I had recognized but knew nothing about. After they explained the details I was quite rude and discouraging about it (elitist attitude) but it planted a seed and I started to do some research. I first just YT'd vaping and that was a terrible idea if you don't know what to look for. Finally I found the articles and information by the Royal College of Physicians and I was convinced after that. 

I did more research about devices by watching reviews on YT , checking this forum actually , and other places online. I took what I had left in my account and went and got 3 vapes (I convinced my 2 other family members to switch/try it as well). My reasoning was that I would spend the money on smokes anyway. 

I chose a simple pod mod to start but one with a screen cos I like numbers lol and since getting it and filling it I didn't feel the need for a cig. I encountered a few leakage problems as I had bought the incorrect vape juice (70/30) but the coils fitted were rated for (50/50) juices according to the manufacturers website. Once that was sorted it was smooth sailing. 

After a month of vaping I wanted to cut down on costs a bit more and one of the biggest things mentioned was DIY juices. The family member started DIYing so I was once again convinced it would be the best way for me to expand my new found hobby and keep me off cigs. I checked online a bunch more and went with base liquids + 2 one shots and I haven't been happier since but I want to know more !

Apart from all that I really hope to learn a lot from the members on the forum and I hope I can add to the conversation in a meaningful way. Thank you for reading

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

CallMeSparkles said:


> *Henlo Frens
> 
> TLDR : *I want to learn more about all aspects of vaping and contribute to the conversation !
> 
> Most people CallMeSparkles ...lol
> 
> I am 24 years old currently and I got into vaping about 3 months ago in October of 2021 when a family stopped smoking and then chose to stop vaping.
> 
> I started smoking like most of us do , parents smoke, grandparents smoked. Got in with the nerdy kids at school. They started smoking , I decided to also start smoking. I was 14 back then. I attempted to stop a few times after finishing high school to no prevail.
> 
> I used to believe all the myths surrounding vaping, before I knew better, and I had quite an elitist attitude toward vaping thinking smoking was the more "hardcore" of the two. All that changed when a family member started vaping about 2 years ago. They don't live in SA so we often video call one another and one day I noticed that they were using a device I had recognized but knew nothing about. After they explained the details I was quite rude and discouraging about it (elitist attitude) but it planted a seed and I started to do some research. I first just YT'd vaping and that was a terrible idea if you don't know what to look for. Finally I found the articles and information by the Royal College of Physicians and I was convinced after that.
> 
> I did more research about devices by watching reviews on YT , checking this forum actually , and other places online. I took what I had left in my account and went and got 3 vapes (I convinced my 2 other family members to switch/try it as well). My reasoning was that I would spend the money on smokes anyway.
> 
> I chose a simple pod mod to start but one with a screen cos I like numbers lol and since getting it and filling it I didn't feel the need for a cig. I encountered a few leakage problems as I had bought the incorrect vape juice (70/30) but the coils fitted were rated for (50/50) juices according to the manufacturers website. Once that was sorted it was smooth sailing.
> 
> After a month of vaping I wanted to cut down on costs a bit more and one of the biggest things mentioned was DIY juices. The family member started DIYing so I was once again convinced it would be the best way for me to expand my new found hobby and keep me off cigs. I checked online a bunch more and went with base liquids + 2 one shots and I haven't been happier since but I want to know more !
> 
> Apart from all that I really hope to learn a lot from the members on the forum and I hope I can add to the conversation in a meaningful way. Thank you for reading


Well Sparkles, you could not have found a better place to be. Welcome.

Your journey here echoes the path most of us took to arrive here and as a result you find yourself umong like minded friends whom are more than willing to share out knowledge and give support in which ever way needed.

You will find a wealth of DIY knowledge in the DIY section of the forum and if you get stuck, feel free to ask. By all means share your experiences and never, ever think that a question is too dumb to ask.

Welcome once again and congratulations on taking the first steps to a healthier, happier you.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CallMeSparkles

Thank you so much @Raindance and I can't wait to learn more about DIY ! 

I have a feeling that once I move to Mods and Rebuildables many questions will follow  These forums have helped me make choices when I started and I hope to add to them in a meaningful way in the future !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @CallMeSparkles and congrats on quitting the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

CallMeSparkles said:


> *Henlo Frens
> 
> TLDR : *I want to learn more about all aspects of vaping and contribute to the conversation !
> 
> Most people CallMeSparkles ...lol
> 
> I am 24 years old currently and I got into vaping about 3 months ago in October of 2021 when a family stopped smoking and then chose to stop vaping.
> 
> I started smoking like most of us do , parents smoke, grandparents smoked. Got in with the nerdy kids at school. They started smoking , I decided to also start smoking. I was 14 back then. I attempted to stop a few times after finishing high school to no prevail.
> 
> I used to believe all the myths surrounding vaping, before I knew better, and I had quite an elitist attitude toward vaping thinking smoking was the more "hardcore" of the two. All that changed when a family member started vaping about 2 years ago. They don't live in SA so we often video call one another and one day I noticed that they were using a device I had recognized but knew nothing about. After they explained the details I was quite rude and discouraging about it (elitist attitude) but it planted a seed and I started to do some research. I first just YT'd vaping and that was a terrible idea if you don't know what to look for. Finally I found the articles and information by the Royal College of Physicians and I was convinced after that.
> 
> I did more research about devices by watching reviews on YT , checking this forum actually , and other places online. I took what I had left in my account and went and got 3 vapes (I convinced my 2 other family members to switch/try it as well). My reasoning was that I would spend the money on smokes anyway.
> 
> I chose a simple pod mod to start but one with a screen cos I like numbers lol and since getting it and filling it I didn't feel the need for a cig. I encountered a few leakage problems as I had bought the incorrect vape juice (70/30) but the coils fitted were rated for (50/50) juices according to the manufacturers website. Once that was sorted it was smooth sailing.
> 
> After a month of vaping I wanted to cut down on costs a bit more and one of the biggest things mentioned was DIY juices. The family member started DIYing so I was once again convinced it would be the best way for me to expand my new found hobby and keep me off cigs. I checked online a bunch more and went with base liquids + 2 one shots and I haven't been happier since but I want to know more !
> 
> Apart from all that I really hope to learn a lot from the members on the forum and I hope I can add to the conversation in a meaningful way. Thank you for reading



welcome !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CallMeSparkles said:


> *Henlo Frens
> 
> TLDR : *I want to learn more about all aspects of vaping and contribute to the conversation !
> 
> Most people CallMeSparkles ...lol
> 
> I am 24 years old currently and I got into vaping about 3 months ago in October of 2021 when a family stopped smoking and then chose to stop vaping.
> 
> I started smoking like most of us do , parents smoke, grandparents smoked. Got in with the nerdy kids at school. They started smoking , I decided to also start smoking. I was 14 back then. I attempted to stop a few times after finishing high school to no prevail.
> 
> I used to believe all the myths surrounding vaping, before I knew better, and I had quite an elitist attitude toward vaping thinking smoking was the more "hardcore" of the two. All that changed when a family member started vaping about 2 years ago. They don't live in SA so we often video call one another and one day I noticed that they were using a device I had recognized but knew nothing about. After they explained the details I was quite rude and discouraging about it (elitist attitude) but it planted a seed and I started to do some research. I first just YT'd vaping and that was a terrible idea if you don't know what to look for. Finally I found the articles and information by the Royal College of Physicians and I was convinced after that.
> 
> I did more research about devices by watching reviews on YT , checking this forum actually , and other places online. I took what I had left in my account and went and got 3 vapes (I convinced my 2 other family members to switch/try it as well). My reasoning was that I would spend the money on smokes anyway.
> 
> I chose a simple pod mod to start but one with a screen cos I like numbers lol and since getting it and filling it I didn't feel the need for a cig. I encountered a few leakage problems as I had bought the incorrect vape juice (70/30) but the coils fitted were rated for (50/50) juices according to the manufacturers website. Once that was sorted it was smooth sailing.
> 
> After a month of vaping I wanted to cut down on costs a bit more and one of the biggest things mentioned was DIY juices. The family member started DIYing so I was once again convinced it would be the best way for me to expand my new found hobby and keep me off cigs. I checked online a bunch more and went with base liquids + 2 one shots and I haven't been happier since but I want to know more !
> 
> Apart from all that I really hope to learn a lot from the members on the forum and I hope I can add to the conversation in a meaningful way. Thank you for reading




Welcome @CallMeSparkles !!! To DIY or not to DIY, how much VG/PG/NIC do I need is the question... 

If you can't find the answers for what you are looking for over here, what you are looking for does not exist. This is not just a forum, it is a community, a family, a home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ThomasV

So glad I found the community!!!

First time vaper here. Will be spreading the word of this forum. Went on holiday and decided to start vaping because I don't always want to smoke a whole cigarette.

Off to bad start with my purches of a big device (Voopoo Drag Max 177W). I'm on my second coil with leakage into the mouthpiece. This is so unpleasant!!!! Now I just want to get rid of this vape and get a smaller one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ThomasV said:


> So glad I found the community!!!
> 
> First time vaper here. Will be spreading the word of this forum. Went on holiday and decided to start vaping because I don't always want to smoke a whole cigarette.
> 
> Off to bad start with my purches of a big device (Voopoo Drag Max 177W). I'm on my second coil with leakage into the mouthpiece. This is so unpleasant!!!! Now I just want to get rid of this vape and get a smaller one.




Welcome @ThomasV !!!!

Glad you decided to kick the stinkies to the curb and you are ready for a new beginning!

As to the Voopoo Drag Max:
What coils are you using (ohms wise)?
What juice are you using (50/50 or 70/30)?
What wattage are you running the Drag on?

Juice in the mouthpiece that ends up in your mouth is called spit-back and it is usually due to a few things: oversaturation of the cotton, too much space between cotton and wire and can also relate to not using the right power (and thus temperature) for the liquid to turn into vapor.

As for small devices, look at the Univapo range (@StompieZA @vicTor can help out with more info here), they are all great devices.

Good luck and hope you get it sorted and stay of the stinkies!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

ThomasV said:


> So glad I found the community!!!
> 
> First time vaper here. Will be spreading the word of this forum. Went on holiday and decided to start vaping because I don't always want to smoke a whole cigarette.
> 
> Off to bad start with my purches of a big device (Voopoo Drag Max 177W). I'm on my second coil with leakage into the mouthpiece. This is so unpleasant!!!! Now I just want to get rid of this vape and get a smaller one.



welcome !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good Monday Morning ECIGSSA Family!!!

A warm welcome to the last week's new members!!!

erin.brunette
Joonkin
ThomasV
Jam Wraps
CallMeSparkles
The Golden...
Jason2126

For those who have not done so as yet, head on over here and tell us a little more about your daily vape lineup, when last you did a pitstop (cleaning all your tanks) and what the is on the top of your XMAS list for the end of this year (vape related or anything else).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Golden Cauldron

Raindance said:


> Awesome! Keep it up. If after a few weeks you are tempted to have a stinky, by all means do! Two puffs and you will know for sure you never want to smoke again.
> 
> Keep us posted please!
> 
> Regards


Already happened, and I was just "nope, this ain't nice at all"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Golden Cauldron

ThomasV said:


> So glad I found the community!!!
> 
> First time vaper here. Will be spreading the word of this forum. Went on holiday and decided to start vaping because I don't always want to smoke a whole cigarette.
> 
> Off to bad start with my purches of a big device (Voopoo Drag Max 177W). I'm on my second coil with leakage into the mouthpiece. This is so unpleasant!!!! Now I just want to get rid of this vape and get a smaller one.



I had a similar problem when I started, I bought a small device, Vaperesso, and I received a recommendation for 6mg freebase nicotine from the shop I was buying at. Now I am sure that the guy just wanted to help me, however, since I used to be a heavy smoker, who adored her menthols, the smaller device with lower nicotine didn't work so well. So I spoke to some more people, visited a few shops for advice, and finally settled on a geekvape mod, Vandy vape Mtl, and nic salts. What a difference that made. At that point, I was still having a cigarette a few times a day. Gradually the taste just put me off more and more. I didn't have to force it at all. I went from a pack to 5 to 3, to 1, to just a few drags. I still crave lighting a cigarette, (not the taste or the smoke interestingly enough) but it's just not worth it to light it up. I know I would hate the smell and I am definitely not going to smoke it. For me it was finding something as close as possible to my smoking in order to quit.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## The Golden Cauldron

Grand Guru said:


> Welcome to the community @The Golden Cauldron. We have several threads dedicated to noob mixers and you can benefit from great advice by our fine masters! You’re also welcome to share some of your magical concoctions recipes, at least the ones you experimented with successful results


I will make use of the generous offer for advice, thank you so much, and once I have it figured out, I will pay it forward with some recipes I come up with. This is really such a great and supportive community, I should have moved over to vaping years ago. I haven't had so much fun with smoking, well in ever, not even when I was sneaking around as a teen, and that was the fun bit then, as a grown-up, well having to sneak a smoke once in a while isn't half as much fun as when I was 16....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AstroT

Hi,

First tried vaping around 10 or so years ago (judging from the expiry dates on the juice I found in the garage ).

Anyway I tried an Ego-T with various atomizers and mods.
Think I managed 2 days completely smoke free.

Recently decided to try again and man what an evolution in technology.

Old vape and new side by side...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

AstroT said:


> Hi,
> 
> First tried vaping around 10 or so years ago (judging from the expiry dates on the juice I found in the garage ).
> 
> Anyway I tried an Ego-T with various atomizers and mods.
> Think I managed 2 days completely smoke free.
> 
> Recently decided to try again and man what an evolution in technology.
> 
> Old vape and new side by side...
> 
> 
> View attachment 248389



welcome !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Congrats @AstroT and welcome to the community. You haven't seen anything yet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AstroT

Grand Guru said:


> Congrats @AstroT and welcome to the community. You haven't seen anything yet!


Yup, Thank you. Still trying to figure out why 200w when I can not find 200w pods/coils anywhere?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Congratulations @AstroT and welcome to the community.

The vast percentage of vapers vape way below 100 W. The 200W + mods are dual or triple battery mods and are bought for battery life rather than wattage abilities.

The Voopoo PnP Pod Tank that you are using was a revelation to several of us that have been vaping for a number of years. It's easy to use and produces good flavour. Some users complain that they can leak but I have only had some condensation issues. I don't know if you are aware that you can rebuild coils for your tank. Instead of paying R70 per coil, you can rebuild them easily for about R11. If you want to know more just ask. I noticed that you are vaping at 57W so the rebuildable coils will work for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AstroT

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Congratulations @AstroT and welcome to the community.
> 
> The vast percentage of vapers vape way below 100 W. The 200W + mods are dual or triple battery mods and are bought for battery life rather than wattage abilities.
> 
> The Voopoo PnP Pod Tank that you are using was a revelation to several of us that have been vaping for a number of years. It's easy to use and produces good flavour. Some users complain that they can leak but I have only had some condensation issues. I don't know if you are aware that you can rebuild coils for your tank. Instead of paying R70 per coil, you can rebuild them easily for about R11. If you want to know more just ask. I noticed that you are vaping at 57W so the rebuildable coils will work for you.



Thank you for the welcome and information 

I have had no leaking at all since getting this pod, I spilled refilling it once or twice but realized it was just a lack of experience and filling from the middle of the hole instead of the side.

yes, I have also noticed bit of condensation but not been a problem other than visually seeing it 

I start the vape in the morning at around 40w then then take it up to 57.5w when I have woken up.

Take it up to max around 65 to 70w by bed time. (went from chain smoker @ 2 to 4 packs a day) straight to vape so maybe that will change as my lungs recuperate 

I would love more info on rebuilding the coils  thank you for the advise and assistance.

Also currently vaping throat to lung 6mg/ml juice but think I may need to either try something stronger or salt.

Will see when my 120ml bottle is nearly done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

AstroT said:


> I would love more info on rebuilding the coils  thank you for the advise and assistance.



I will answer this in the following thread. You can go to it here (at the end of the thread) or follow the tag which will appear in your alerts.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/silence-of-the-dead-r-rabbits.t74908/page-3

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

AstroT said:


> Also currently vaping throat to lung 6mg/ml juice but think I may need to either try something stronger or salt



IMO 6mg is too low for a 4 pack ex-smoker.

You won't find many commercial juices at high nic apart from salts which many don't like.

Why don't you PM @ivc_mixer . I'm sure he will make you juice at high nic. He makes good juice at a very fair price. He could also advise you regarding the strength but I would suggest 12mg. I would have suggested even higher but you are vaping at nearly 60W.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AstroT

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> IMO 6mg is too low for a 4 pack ex-smoker.
> 
> You won't find many commercial juices at high nic apart from salts which many don't like.
> 
> Why don't you PM @ivc_mixer . I'm sure he will make you juice at high nic. He makes good juice at a very fair price. He could also advise you regarding the strength but I would suggest 12mg. I would have suggested even higher but you are vaping at nearly 60W.


Thank you, I will do so when this bottle is closer to done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Why don't you PM @ivc_mixer . I'm sure he will make you juice at high nic.


Thanks for the mention Puff 

@AstroT - welcome to the forum and welcome back to vaping! More than happy to help out with some higher nic juices. I suggest a few samplers initially of like 9mg, 10mg and 12mg and then let's see where you settle best (happy to supply first three for free). Nic salts cannot be vaped at such high wattages, so freebase it will need to be, though if you contemplate a pod system I can help with the nic salts ones as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## AstroT

ivc_mixer said:


> Thanks for the mention Puff
> 
> @AstroT - welcome to the forum and welcome back to vaping! More than happy to help out with some higher nic juices. I suggest a few samplers initially of like 9mg, 10mg and 12mg and then let's see where you settle best (happy to supply first three for free). Nic salts cannot be vaped at such high wattages, so freebase it will need to be, though if you contemplate a pod system I can help with the nic salts ones as well.


Hi And thank you for the response and the offer 

I set it at that wattage to get a reasonable amount of nic into my system due to my previous smoking habits, I have no problem changing it to suit my vape  With my current coil I can go down as low as 20w and still see the vapour coming out of my mouth (and taste it). 

The PNP Pod Tank kit came with a VM1 and VM6 coil, so far I have just used the vm6.

I Really want to try salt but think I should just test a disposable for now, although it would not tell me how it works with my current system it would give me an idea if I like the idea or not.

I just googled the term freebase in connotation to vaping (shows what a noob I am to the way things work now ) and that also sounds interesting.


Anyway, I am very interested and thank you for the offer, should we complete this in dm, here or a new thread, I have no idea how to best work within this forum as yet.

Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Sent a PM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and welcome to the last week's new members!!!


Dylan Vermaak
vapormoo
Guandré
JuanB
Roderick
Kylejonesm
edenc
edwillb
Maghmood
Nadiavd
Ginger Ninja

You came, you saw, now you need to conquer the world with us!!!

If you have not done so as yet, head on over here and tell us a bit more about yourself too. We would love to know what you are vaping on, why you are vaping and when last you needed to sell one of your kitchen appliances in order to buy some more vape gear...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JuanB

Hi all... Juan from Durban. Another 2+ pack per day smoker converted to vaping for about 2 years. Started on a pod, then a mate gave me an old hand-me-down Aegis100, then bought myself the Arbiter Solo RTA... And now have the Vaporesso Target200... Life became better
I appreciate & look forward to gain knowledge from this forum, loads of experienced members here.
Haven't yet gone as far as having to "sell kitchen appliances" yet, but oh so tempted Always something or things on the wishlist!!!
Thanks for the welcome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

JuanB said:


> Hi all... Juan from Durban. Another 2+ pack per day smoker converted to vaping for about 2 years. Started on a pod, then a mate gave me an old hand-me-down Aegis100, then bought myself the Arbiter Solo RTA... And now have the Vaporesso Target200... Life became better
> I appreciate & look forward to gain knowledge from this forum, loads of experienced members here.
> Haven't yet gone as far as having to "sell kitchen appliances" yet, but oh so tempted Always something or things on the wishlist!!!
> Thanks for the welcome!



welcome !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @JuanB .

Congratulations on giving up smoking two years ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Hello guys!

My name is Matt, I've been a long time lurker on the forum for over 2 years actually! I decided to sign up because I missed the meet and greet last week and I want to definitely join the next one to make some friends, unfortunately I don't have many, most of my friends have emigrated overseas and parent life doesn't give me much time to meet new people.

I started smoking in high school when I was about 15, and have been smoking for close to 15 years, although my early days were mostly on and off social smoking. I started smoking close to a pack a day for about 7 of the 15 years and I have tried vaping tons of times. Always found myself getting "sick" of the sweetness and reverting back to cigs...

I recently fell ill with the worst bronchitis I've ever had and had Pneumonia in my left lung over December (lovely way to spend the holidays xD) I have 2 vapes, an old kangertech Dripbox 160 with an Aura RDA; and a Twisp Vega with an MD MTL RTA. So long story short, after being desperately ill I decided that it was finally time to make the switch 100% and I feel like this time is the winner. I hope for myself, my wifey and my little boy that I don't regress and can keep it up this time for good.

Currently vaping on ry4sure 3mg on the RDA, and I have an innokin Go S disposable tank on the Twisp Vega with some Juice Head Salts 25mg.

Haven't touched a Cig for over 5 weeks now.

The Coof situation globally has lead me to rethink smoking overall and I believe its the motivator I need to finally cut the baccy from my life.

I have some plans for the coming year, I work as a Database Administrator for a small company and the guys are great but I really don't enjoy what I do currently. My wifey and I are in the process of getting certificates and all that good stuff to hopefully go teach English abroad, I'm hopeful it works but I am also uncertain about the direction I'm taking in life. I've always wondered what others do for a living as it seems that a lot of people are fairly happy in what they do and make good money doing it.

I'd love to meet some good people so if you're feeling welcoming, definitely drop me a PM, it would mean a lot to me.

I'm trying to build a coil for the MD MTL RTA so I can vape nic salts in it, but I have not come close to a smooth vape. If anyone can give me some advice on how to build a nice +Ohm coil for the MD please let me know!

Anyways, nice to join you guys here! Hope to meet some of you at the next JHB meet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning ECIGSSA and a very warm welcome to the last week's newest members!!!


Spunk3yMunk3y
kimmyj
Nathanleelo
Shadowhunter
Kokiileo558
Shaun Human
Rian352
R.u.a.n
kresimiros
Paulcully
BassEqualiser

The choice to join this forum was a good one and you won't regret it.

So don't be shy, head on over here and tell us a bit more about your vape journey! What was the most recent vape item you bought, do you prefer pods or mods and when last you skinny dipped in your neighbor's pool?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> My name is Matt, I've been a long time lurker on the forum for over 2 years actually! I decided to sign up because I missed the meet and greet last week and I want to definitely join the next one to make some friends, unfortunately I don't have many, most of my friends have emigrated overseas and parent life doesn't give me much time to meet new people.
> 
> I started smoking in high school when I was about 15, and have been smoking for close to 15 years, although my early days were mostly on and off social smoking. I started smoking close to a pack a day for about 7 of the 15 years and I have tried vaping tons of times. Always found myself getting "sick" of the sweetness and reverting back to cigs...
> 
> I recently fell ill with the worst bronchitis I've ever had and had Pneumonia in my left lung over December (lovely way to spend the holidays xD) I have 2 vapes, an old kangertech Dripbox 160 with an Aura RDA by hellvape, and a Twisp Vega with an MD MTL RTA. So long story short, after being desperately ill I decided that it was finally time to make the switch 100% and I feel like this time is the winner. I hope for myself, my wifey and my little boy that I don't regress and can keep it up this time for good.
> 
> Currently vaping on ry4sure 3mg on the RDA, and I have an innokin Go S disposable tank on the Twisp Vega with some Juice Head Salts 25mg.
> 
> Haven't touched a Cig for over 5 weeks now.
> 
> The Coof situation globally has lead me to rethink smoking overall and I believe its the motivator I need to finally cut the baccy from my life.
> 
> I have some plans for the coming year, I work as a Database Administrator for a small company and the guys are great but I really don't enjoy what I do currently. My wifey and I are in the process of getting certificates and all that good stuff to hopefully go teach English abroad, I'm hopeful it works but I am also uncertain about the direction I'm taking in life. I've always wondered what others do for a living as it seems that a lot of people are fairly happy in what they do and make good money doing it.
> 
> I'd love to meet some good people so if you're feeling welcoming, definitely drop me a PM, it would mean a lot to me. I went through a lot in 2019 so much so that I had crippling anxiety, major depression and suicidal tendencies which I have been working hard on. Hope I'm not oversharing haha.
> 
> I'm trying to build a coil for the MD MTL RTA so I can vape nic salts in it, but I have not come close to a smooth vape. If anyone can give me some advice on how to build a nice +Ohm coil for the MD please let me know!
> 
> Anyways, nice to join you guys here! Hope to meet some of you at the next JHB meet!



welcome !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning beautiful people of ECIGSSA!!!

And a Warm Welcome to last week's new members that joined our ranks!

Marinda
Elizabeth9
PopBob
debruin14
Wickedsphinx80
Vaper-Q
Riette
Jacques1310

As you continue on you journey down the vaping rabbit hole, come tell us more on what brought you here, what you are vaping on and when last you cried in the shower so that nobody could see your tears....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and Welcome to last week's newest members!!!


Seasideboy1
Jacquesj15791
Lindokuhle
Moe_omar
Terpsusa
Jay_Fisher

We are so proud of you for taking the next plunge down the rabbit hole, down here you'll find the rest of us that have not been able to (neither wanting to) escape!

If you have not done so yet, head on over here and tell us a bit more about yourself, your reason/s for vaping and when last you had to ground your kids for doing the same naughty stuff you did as a child (and got away with it).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## NOOB

Evening everyone. I've been away for so long it feels like I have to "re-introduce" myself again!

With all the curve balls that Covid dished out, not to mention work, family and all the stresses that went along with it, the forum had to go on the back burner for a while. I am happy to report that things have normalised a little and I should be making a comeback to the forum, bugging everyone with my questions, my unique outlook on various topics and of course a few uploads of hand checks and the like.
I am still on the vape train and stinkie free for slightly more than 2 years now. Luckily Covid had no bearing on my vaping and I was well stocked up to see the lockdown through. Looking forward to my 3 year anniversary! 

I look forward to chatting to everyone, the regulars as well as all the newcomers that I've missed out on whilst I was away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

NOOB said:


> Evening everyone. I've been away for so long it feels like I have to "re-introduce" myself again!
> 
> With all the curve balls that Covid dished out, not to mention work, family and all the stresses that went along with it, the forum had to go on the back burner for a while. I am happy to report that things have normalised a little and I should be making a comeback to the forum, bugging everyone with my questions, my unique outlook on various topics and of course a few uploads of hand checks and the like.
> I am still on the vape train and stinkie free for slightly more than 2 years now. Luckily Covid had no bearing on my vaping and I was well stocked up to see the lockdown through. Looking forward to my 3 year anniversary!
> 
> I look forward to chatting to everyone, the regulars as well as all the newcomers that I've missed out on whilst I was away.


Welcome back @NOOB. Great to hear you’re still stinky free. Congrats

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

NOOB said:


> Evening everyone. I've been away for so long it feels like I have to "re-introduce" myself again!
> 
> With all the curve balls that Covid dished out, not to mention work, family and all the stresses that went along with it, the forum had to go on the back burner for a while. I am happy to report that things have normalised a little and I should be making a comeback to the forum, bugging everyone with my questions, my unique outlook on various topics and of course a few uploads of hand checks and the like.
> I am still on the vape train and stinkie free for slightly more than 2 years now. Luckily Covid had no bearing on my vaping and I was well stocked up to see the lockdown through. Looking forward to my 3 year anniversary!
> 
> I look forward to chatting to everyone, the regulars as well as all the newcomers that I've missed out on whilst I was away.



Welcome (again) @NOOB !!

Always awesome to see vapers make a "comeback" to the forum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

NOOB said:


> Evening everyone. I've been away for so long it feels like I have to "re-introduce" myself again!
> 
> With all the curve balls that Covid dished out, not to mention work, family and all the stresses that went along with it, the forum had to go on the back burner for a while. I am happy to report that things have normalised a little and I should be making a comeback to the forum, bugging everyone with my questions, my unique outlook on various topics and of course a few uploads of hand checks and the like.
> I am still on the vape train and stinkie free for slightly more than 2 years now. Luckily Covid had no bearing on my vaping and I was well stocked up to see the lockdown through. Looking forward to my 3 year anniversary!
> 
> I look forward to chatting to everyone, the regulars as well as all the newcomers that I've missed out on whilst I was away.



welcome back ! ...it's always darkest before the dawn, hang in there

where are you based ? you in Joburg ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB

vicTor said:


> welcome back ! ...it's always darkest before the dawn, hang in there
> 
> where are you based ? you in Joburg ?



Hey bud. No, I'm not based in Joburg, I'm all the way down on the arse end of map in Eastern Cape. Little dorpie called Grahamstown, recently renamed to "Makhanda".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

NOOB said:


> Hey bud. No, I'm not based in Joburg, I'm all the way down on the arse end of map in Eastern Cape. Little dorpie called Grahamstown, recently renamed to "Makhanda".




aah ok, if you were in JHB you could have come to the vape meet, it's good for the soul

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NOOB

vicTor said:


> aah ok, if you were in JHB you could have come to the vape meet, it's good for the soul



Perhaps one day when I'm in your neck of the woods again. Thanks though!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marked4soup

Hi all

I am not a cigarette smoker but an ex-weed head and picked up vaping about 2-3 years ago. I joined looking to buy and sell and saw there was this MASSIVE community I had no idea existed. Half to be here. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @Marked4soup !!!

We were trained like the new traffic cops: 1 year in reading, 1 year in writing and 1 year in hiding... We are glad you found us, please don't try and help us out of the rabbit hole, just rather join us to keep us company down here.

What are you vaping on today?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Marked4soup said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am not a cigarette smoker but an ex-weed head and picked up vaping about 2-3 years ago. I joined looking to buy and sell and saw there was this MASSIVE community I had no idea existed. Half to be here. Thank you.



welcome !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marked4soup

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @Marked4soup !!!
> 
> We were trained like the new traffic cops: 1 year in reading, 1 year in writing and 1 year in hiding... We are glad you found us, please don't try and help us out of the rabbit hole, just rather join us to keep us company down here.
> 
> What are you vaping on today?


Voopoo Argus GT and Drop 1.5 vaping yeti dark fruits 3mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @Marked4soup

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB

Welcome @Marked4soup 

This forum is a wealth of information and good folk aplenty. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask, we're always willing to help where we can.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning, Happy Valentines Day and a warm hearted loving welcome to last week's new members!

Sunny boi
Abdu_Pumpkinz
Marked4soup
mockidol
Benade1028
MOETMAN
Andile_kelly
Raul Don
Asim Malik...
BokaBok007

Come tell us a bit more about what you got for Valentines day, what you are vaping on and when last you slipped and fell down the stairs...|

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## NOOB

Sunny boi
Abdu_Pumpkinz
Marked4soup
mockidol
Benade1028
MOETMAN
Andile_kelly
Raul Don
Asim Malik...
BokaBok007

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and a very Warm Welcome to the last week's new members to our family!!!

@Hallgirl40 
@Vapeatea 
@musicman 
@arlomax 
@anuk 
@Marvyn 

You have come to the right place to fill that gap in your heart and mind that you had since the first day you picked up a vape. Here we'll complete you!

Head on over here and tell us a bit more about your daily vape-life, how many batteries you got on charge this morning and when last you bought some new vape gear just because you felt like it...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning ECIGSSA!!!

A very warm welcome to the last week's new members!

@Abia2242 
@Spacegrey92 
@lkswan747 
@Leslie 
@floriesjanineparker 

So glad you decided to join us, feel free to post a little something here about yourself, what you vaping on and when last you watched a slinky go down a staircase (Ace Ventura Movie does not count)...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Welcome 

@Abia2242
@Spacegrey92
@lkswan747
@Leslie
@floriesjanineparker

Enjoy your stay and be careful of @DarthBranMuffin ...... He's dodgy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

JurgensSt said:


> Welcome
> 
> @Abia2242
> @Spacegrey92
> @lkswan747
> @Leslie
> @floriesjanineparker
> 
> Enjoy your stay and be careful of @DarthBranMuffin ...... He's dodgy


Welcome!

@JurgensSt is absolutely right. What he didn’t mention, though, is that @DarthBranMuffin is far from being the dodgiest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rumor001

Whats up guys,

Not new to the forum but haven’t been on in ages. So thought a re-introduction is a must haha. 

Currently I’m running 2 mods

Mod 1

Desire X mini with a dead rabbit v1 RTA. Coil im using is a 4 wrap 4mm single Alien. 

Mod 2

Aegis X with a Wotofo Profile unity tank. 

Currently vaping MILC Pango 3mg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rumor001 said:


> Whats up guys,
> 
> Not new to the forum but haven’t been on in ages. So thought a re-introduction is a must haha.
> 
> Currently I’m running 2 mods
> 
> Mod 1
> 
> Desire X mini with a dead rabbit v1 RTA. Coil im using is a 4 wrap 4mm single Alien.
> 
> Mod 2
> 
> Aegis X with a Wotofo Profile unity tank.
> 
> Currently vaping MILC Pango 3mg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning ECIGSSA!!!!

And a Warm Welcome to the last week's new members!!!

@Gurzuff 
@pakvapes 
@JpNelson 
@Gocerhon 
@Charles007 
@Daiyaan 
@Glasw0lf 
@Bfg1gf 

Head on over here and tell us a little vape story: what are you vaping on today, what coils/cotton you use and when last you ran out of toilet paper sitting on the loo....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## NOOB

A warm welcome 
@Gurzuff 
@pakvapes 
@JpNelson 
@Gocerhon 
@Charles007 
@Daiyaan 
@Glasw0lf 
@Bfg1gf
Please don't hesitate to ask questions if you're battling with anything, we're always willing to lend a helping hand!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charles007

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good morning ECIGSSA!!!!
> 
> And a Warm Welcome to the last week's new members!!!
> 
> @Gurzuff
> @pakvapes
> @JpNelson
> @Gocerhon
> @Charles007
> @Daiyaan
> @Glasw0lf
> @Bfg1gf
> 
> Head on over here and tell us a little vape story: what are you vaping on today, what coils/cotton you use and when last you ran out of toilet paper sitting on the loo....
> 
> View attachment 251588


Good morning everyone hope all are well i am Charles currently not running on any device ot mod unfortunately mu devices got stolen but hopefully soon i will be up anf running again. 

And brrn strhck. with some bad omen beem diagnosed with blood cancer if there are any guys out there with old mod or even broken mods staying close to centurion olease let me kmoe that you dont usr or need anymore thsnks for a great site and awsome people

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

See above. 

@vicTor maybe you guys have something to pif from the JHB guys.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Rumor001 said:


> Whats up guys,
> 
> Not new to the forum but haven’t been on in ages. So thought a re-introduction is a must haha.
> 
> Currently I’m running 2 mods
> 
> Mod 1
> 
> Desire X mini with a dead rabbit v1 RTA. Coil im using is a 4 wrap 4mm single Alien.
> 
> Mod 2
> 
> Aegis X with a Wotofo Profile unity tank.
> 
> Currently vaping MILC Pango 3mg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



welcome !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Charles007 said:


> Good morning everyone hope all are well i am Charles currently not running on any device ot mod unfortunately mu devices got stolen but hopefully soon i will be up anf running again.
> 
> And brrn strhck. with some bad omen beem diagnosed with blood cancer if there are any guys out there with old mod or even broken mods staying close to centurion olease let me kmoe that you dont usr or need anymore thsnks for a great site and awsome people



welcome !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> See above.
> 
> @vicTor maybe you guys have something to pif from the JHB guys.



I'm on it !!

thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rumor001

Rumor001 said:


> Whats up guys,
> 
> Not new to the forum but haven’t been on in ages. So thought a re-introduction is a must haha.
> 
> Currently I’m running 2 mods
> 
> Mod 1
> 
> Desire X mini with a dead rabbit v1 RTA. Coil im using is a 4 wrap 4mm single Alien.
> 
> Mod 2
> 
> Aegis X with a Wotofo Profile unity tank.
> 
> Currently vaping MILC Pango 3mg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Okay so little update, 

Changed my dead rabbit coil to a dual coil. 

Im now running Quad core fused claptons, running dual coils now and no longer a single coil. 

Sitting at 0.13ohm. 

Also got some new juice

The dude juice - unsure of the name of the flavour but its a pink bubblegum with sticky strawberry. 6mg

They say with a hint of ice but I don’t feel/taste it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

@Charles007 has been sorted out, mod, coils, attys, cotton and juice 



_...by Vapers, for the Vapers_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good Morning ECIGSSA and it is that time of the week again to welcome the last week's new members!!!!

@vyperrr 
@Marius Keinhans 
@Quinten Cloud 
@MjK 
@Vishel 
@princessella 
@YaseenAnthony 
@Yocan Manufacturer 
@AzharBera 

You have all reached the right place to continue with your journey down the rabbit hole!

Head on over here and tell us a bit more about your vape-story, what you are vaping on and when last you bought the wrong nic juice and enjoyed it secretly?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vishel

Thank you! Great to be here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Vishel said:


> Thank you! Great to be here



welcome !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Hello. Thanks for the welcome message.
I tried vaping to help me quit my 2 packs a day habit. Got myself a Vuse epod since it looked like a cheap way to see if vaping would help. That was almost 2 months ago and I have not had a single cigarette since.
I did realize however that the Vuse epod was not a good idea. Those pods are really expensive if you use a couple a day. I have since purchased an Innokin Z80 kit and some juice from "All Day Vapes" and it seems that the bug has bitten. *(Great service from "All Day Vapes")*. 
Looking forward to learning a lot from the Ecigssa comunity.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

Marius Keinhans said:


> Hello. Thanks for the welcome message.
> I tried vaping to help me quit my 2 packs a day habit. Got myself a Vuse epod since it looked like a cheap way to see if vaping would help. That was almost 2 months ago and I have not had a single cigarette since.
> I did realize however that the Vuse epod was not a good idea. Those pods are really expensive if you use a couple a day. I have since purchased an Innokin Z80 kit and some juice from "All Day Vapes" and it seems that the bug has bitten. *(Great service from "All Day Vapes")*.
> Looking forward to learning a lot from the Ecigssa comunity.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vyperrr

Thank You @DarthBranMuffin been vaping on and off since lockdown, i'm deciding to quit forever, i think the easing of restrictions got me back on to the cigs but it has become very costly...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

vyperrr said:


> Thank You @DarthBranMuffin been vaping on and off since lockdown, i'm deciding to quit forever, i think the easing of restrictions got me back on to the cigs but it has become very costly...



welcome !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning and a big warm WELCOME to the last week's new members!!!

@pants 
@Kinnikki 
@Cobu$ 
@Westcoastwayne 
@Relnick 
@RicardoDelgado 
@Vape4Fun 
@Salmaan_69 
@MTL Vaper 

Head on over here and tell us a bit more on why you started vaping, what your preferred batteries are and when last you dodged driving over a frog in the rain...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## pants

Ahooi there everyone. 24 year smoker here. Like most people was scared of all the vape stories you hear, popcorn lung, evali etc. That was until I saw the research about it only being 5% the herm of ciggies. 

Picked up a nord 4 at the local shop to give it a go. Didn’t want to get a disposable as the idea of use once and throwing batteries away felt all wrong. It was such an amazing change in a couple of days. Chest opened up and smell started feeling like a superpower. 

Got irritated by the form factor in my big hand, so since picked up a drag x pro and a couple of tanks to carry around different flavors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

pants said:


> Ahooi there everyone. 24 year smoker here. Like most people was scared of all the vape stories you hear, popcorn lung, evali etc. That was until I saw the research about it only being 5% the herm of ciggies.
> 
> Picked up a nord 4 at the local shop to give it a go. Didn’t want to get a disposable as the idea of use once and throwing batteries away felt all wrong. It was such an amazing change in a couple of days. Chest opened up and smell started feeling like a superpower.
> 
> Got irritated by the form factor in my big hand, so since picked up a drag x pro and a couple of tanks to carry around different flavors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger

pants said:


> Ahooi there everyone. 24 year smoker here. Like most people was scared of all the vape stories you hear, popcorn lung, evali etc. That was until I saw the research about it only being 5% the herm of ciggies.
> 
> Picked up a nord 4 at the local shop to give it a go. Didn’t want to get a disposable as the idea of use once and throwing batteries away felt all wrong. It was such an amazing change in a couple of days. Chest opened up and smell started feeling like a superpower.
> 
> Got irritated by the form factor in my big hand, so since picked up a drag x pro and a couple of tanks to carry around different flavors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome, glad you got past all the rubbish about vaping. Inhaling anything into your lungs is not a good thing, but combustible tobacco has to be the worst ever. Combine that with corporate greed that designs ways to keep us hooked and it is a recipe for disaster.

Vaping saves lives

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Westcoastwayne

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good morning and a big warm WELCOME to the last week's new members!!!
> 
> @pants
> @Kinnikki
> @Cobu$
> @Westcoastwayne
> @Relnick
> @RicardoDelgado
> @Vape4Fun
> @Salmaan_69
> @MTL Vaper
> 
> Head on over here and tell us a bit more on why you started vaping, what your preferred batteries are and when last you dodged driving over a frog in the rain...
> 
> View attachment 252400


Hi all nice meeting everyone yeah so 32 guy here been smoking (smellies) hell of a long time, had several vapes but it never really stuck. Given away so many vapes and stuff its insane wasted money i know anyways last year feb 26 bought a vinci x came with pnp coils and a bottle of TKO straw milk and that was game over for me i have not smoked since yes tried a drag or 2 here and there and Gosh i regret not stopping sooner tastes and smells horrible.

My current daylie is the seigfreid 21700 7ml tube kit just love that thing sooo much recently got the VV AIO love it but defn looking at getting the 520 boro for it (anyone selling one).

Yeah thats it i guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger

Welcome Wayne, good choice on the Seigfried. Tubes were my go to for quite some time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

Westcoastwayne said:


> Hi all nice meeting everyone yeah so 32 guy here been smoking (smellies) hell of a long time, had several vapes but it never really stuck. Given away so many vapes and stuff its insane wasted money i know anyways last year feb 26 bought a vinci x came with pnp coils and a bottle of TKO straw milk and that was game over for me i have not smoked since yes tried a drag or 2 here and there and Gosh i regret not stopping sooner tastes and smells horrible.
> 
> My current daylie is the seigfreid 21700 7ml tube kit just love that thing sooo much recently got the VV AIO love it but defn looking at getting the 520 boro for it (anyone selling one).
> 
> Yeah thats it i guess.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @pants and @Westcoastwayne!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mzr

pants said:


> Ahooi there everyone. 24 year smoker here. Like most people was scared of all the vape stories you hear, popcorn lung, evali etc. That was until I saw the research about it only being 5% the herm of ciggies.
> 
> Picked up a nord 4 at the local shop to give it a go. Didn’t want to get a disposable as the idea of use once and throwing batteries away felt all wrong. It was such an amazing change in a couple of days. Chest opened up and smell started feeling like a superpower.
> 
> Got irritated by the form factor in my big hand, so since picked up a drag x pro and a couple of tanks to carry around different flavors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome glad you made the safer change soon you will find the right flavor and device to suit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mzr

Westcoastwayne said:


> Hi all nice meeting everyone yeah so 32 guy here been smoking (smellies) hell of a long time, had several vapes but it never really stuck. Given away so many vapes and stuff its insane wasted money i know anyways last year feb 26 bought a vinci x came with pnp coils and a bottle of TKO straw milk and that was game over for me i have not smoked since yes tried a drag or 2 here and there and Gosh i regret not stopping sooner tastes and smells horrible.
> 
> My current daylie is the seigfreid 21700 7ml tube kit just love that thing sooo much recently got the VV AIO love it but defn looking at getting the 520 boro for it (anyone selling one).
> 
> Yeah thats it i guess.


Welcome buddy try putting out a post in the wanted section perhaps you might be lucky vape on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @pants and @Westcoastwayne.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## evelinchamplin034

Hello everyone. 31-year-old girl with investments in crypto which I am just gambling at bitcasino.africa I’m still playing but I lost my interest in winning. I haven’t withdrawn my winnings and I don’t think I plan on cashing them out just yet. I’m not sure why but I feel like I’m waiting for something. I’m just not sure what, As for vape, I don’t really feel addicted. I’m mostly just trying out new flavours here and there.


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @evelinchamplin034

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It is that time of the week again to Welcome last week's new members to our family!!!

Welcome aboard, hope you find what you are looking for (if you thought there was an end to this rabbit hole, you were wrong!)

@Spagie 
@SassyTheSasquatch 
@firefreek 
@Iv@n 
@SugarRayRobinson 
@YogiBear74 
@easywhole 
@Dylan Abbott 
@Yashza23 
@averageuncle 
@jaypsss 
@evelinchamplin034 

If you have not done so yet, come tell us what your are vaping on, do you use pods or mods and when last you coughed the neighbors awake due to a dry hit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good Morning ECIGSSA!!

Let's roll out the Welcome Wagon for the last week's new members!!

@rentacheese 
@CanvasMan 
@zaahidb 
@s0lar 
@ShaheedRichards76 
@MikeSoniC 

This is an open invitation for you to come on over here and tell us a bit more about your vape journey, what the last ohm coils/pod you bought and when last you used a long-drop in the bush...

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevinc1977



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Kevinc1977 said:


>




Hi Kevin, welcome. Let us know something about yourself? New to vaping or the forum only?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevinc1977

Raindance said:


> Hi Kevin, welcome. Let us know something about yourself? New to vaping or the forum only?
> 
> Regards


New to vaping, started a month ago and havent had a cigarette since. I started with a xros mini and now have 3 to get by from 8 to 5, those i have 12mg juice in. At home i had a luxe 80 on 6mg but this week i took the plunge to go the rebuildable route as it should cost less than coils in the long run?
So i got a vaporesso mod and arbitor 2 tank which works great i think, on my first wick it tasted burned but rewicked it a bit 'looser' and now it seems good. I then wantec to see what dripping was about so got a hellbeast and i think i need 3mg juice for that?
Im also thinking the hellbeast needs a mod of its own but shoo this is like a money pit. 
Enjoying the journey so far with no smoke smell but need to watch the budget lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ivc_mixer

Kevinc1977 said:


> got a hellbeast and i think i need 3mg juice for that?


No need, you can use a 6mg juice in that as well. 

To keep it simple, if it contains nic salts then use it in a pod like your xros mini, if it's not made with nic salts (i.e. freebase nic) then you can use it in a tank or RDA, etc. There are of course variations and people like swapping over and using salts in tanks and vice versa, etc. as well (before the likes of @DarthBranMuffin or @Intuthu Kagesi takes me on about this ), but as I said, for a new vaper, pods = nic salts, tanks = normal/freebase nic. If you're not sure if you are using salts or freebase, there _should_ be a description on the bottle itself which indicates this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

Oh, and welcome to the rabbit hole

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevinc1977

ivc_mixer said:


> No need, you can use a 6mg juice in that as well.
> 
> To keep it simple, if it contains nic salts then use it in a pod like your xros mini, if it's not made with nic salts (i.e. freebase nic) then you can use it in a tank or RDA, etc. There are of course variations and people like swapping over and using salts in tanks and vice versa, etc. as well (before the likes of @DarthBranMuffin or @Intuthu Kagesi takes me on about this ), but as I said, for a new vaper, pods = nic salts, tanks = normal/freebase nic. If you're not sure if you are using salts or freebase, there _should_ be a description on the bottle itself which indicates this.


Thanks, i never went the salts route i started with mtl juice on 12mg. I have since found i work quite close to black vapour so now im getting my liquids mixed there. I think they mix mtl 12mg at a different ratio to 6mg but i may be mistaken, my head spins when i walk in there i want everything

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Kevinc1977 said:


> Thanks, i never went the salts route i started with mtl juice on 12mg. I have since found i work quite close to black vapour so now im getting my liquids mixed there. I think they mix mtl 12mg at a different ratio to 6mg but i may be mistaken, my head spins when i walk in there i want everything


The 12mg ones you should be able to use in your Arbiter 2 tank as well, depending on what ratio they mixed it. So if they mixed it at 50/50 (VG/PG) then rather not as it will leak like a newborn baby, but if it's mixed at 60/40 then you should be good to go. Just don't push your wattage up too high otherwise you will need to order a new throat within a day and I am not sure if those surgeries are available yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Kevinc1977

ivc_mixer said:


> The 12mg ones you should be able to use in your Arbiter 2 tank as well, depending on what ratio they mixed it. So if they mixed it at 50/50 (VG/PG) then rather not as it will leak like a newborn baby, but if it's mixed at 60/40 then you should be good to go. Just don't push your wattage up too high otherwise you will need to order a new throat within a day and I am not sure if those surgeries are available yet.


My idea or plan is to cut down the nic %, so in a couple months have 6mg in the pods and 3mg in the tanks. Not sure if it will work out that way but hoping so

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Kevinc1977 said:


> New to vaping, started a month ago and havent had a cigarette since. I started with a xros mini and now have 3 to get by from 8 to 5, those i have 12mg juice in. At home i had a luxe 80 on 6mg but this week i took the plunge to go the rebuildable route as it should cost less than coils in the long run?
> So i got a vaporesso mod and arbitor 2 tank which works great i think, on my first wick it tasted burned but rewicked it a bit 'looser' and now it seems good. I then wantec to see what dripping was about so got a hellbeast and i think i need 3mg juice for that?
> Im also thinking the hellbeast needs a mod of its own but shoo this is like a money pit.
> Enjoying the journey so far with no smoke smell but need to watch the budget lol



welcome !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @Kevinc1977 !!!! Well done on kicking the stinkies too!

You have made your way to the rabbit hole, now it is just a matter of how deep you want to go...

What @ivc_mixer said is spot on, as long as you use freebase nic (not nic salt) you can run it in any setup. But for the sake of your lungs surviving, try and keep it at 6mg and below if you going to run it on sub-ohm. There are a few that tempts fate by going as high as 18mg freebase on 0.3ohms at 35W, but if you aren't looking to grow some hair on your chest I would not suggest it. Rather keep the nic salts to podkits too.

As for burning taste on your rebuildables, make sure you saturate the cotton with juice before you start vaping, same with pod kits and stock coils (for which you fill the tank and let it sit for 5 to 10 minutes). Also start at a lower power level and build your way up to where you are comfortable on the Variable Wattage setups.

And if something is not working quite to your liking, ask questions, post pictures, there will always be someone to lend a helping hand over here.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kevinc1977

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @Kevinc1977 !!!! Well done on kicking the stinkies too!
> 
> You have made your way to the rabbit hole, now it is just a matter of how deep you want to go...
> 
> What @ivc_mixer said is spot on, as long as you use freebase nic (not nic salt) you can run it in any setup. But for the sake of your lungs surviving, try and keep it at 6mg and below if you going to run it on sub-ohm. There are a few that tempts fate by going as high as 18mg freebase on 0.3ohms at 35W, but if you aren't looking to grow some hair on your chest I would not suggest it. Rather keep the nic salts to podkits too.
> 
> As for burning taste on your rebuildables, make sure you saturate the cotton with juice before you start vaping, same with pod kits and stock coils (for which you fill the tank and let it sit for 5 to 10 minutes). Also start at a lower power level and build your way up to where you are comfortable on the Variable Wattage setups.
> 
> And if something is not working quite to your liking, ask questions, post pictures, there will always be someone to lend a helping hand over here.


Thanks, ive been reading the forum for a few days but yes im sure ill have some questions, like when i need to get new coils i wouldnt know which ones. I also have a luxe 80 for sale in the classifieds and i have some opened juice which i dont like and wont use so if anyone is interested....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Kevinc1977 said:


> My idea or plan is to cut down the nic %, so in a couple months have 6mg in the pods and 3mg in the tanks. Not sure if it will work out that way but hoping so


You'll likely find that this will happen even quicker. Possibly in a month from now. BUT beware that you do not get 'silent' nic withdrawls. Happened to my wife. Started with pods, after a few months she went to tanks then about 3 months or so later I found her smoking the odd cigarette again as she was "going through a stressful time" and needed the nicotine. Suggested pods but she wanted her tanks due to flavour. Took me quite some time to convince her to do pods again but got it right and now she's running 14mg pods and 3mg tanks and she will vape on either throughout the day.



Kevinc1977 said:


> Thanks, ive been reading the forum for a few days but yes im sure ill have some questions, like when i need to get new coils i wouldnt know which ones. I also have a luxe 80 for sale in the classifieds and i have some opened juice which i dont like and wont use so if anyone is interested....


Changing coils, to me, is simple. When I get constant spitback I know it's time. Changing cotton is just as easy, when it tastes off then it's time. Also with coils, you will see when you change your cotton when they don't look kosher anymore, but a suggestion is to get a coil brush or something to clean them with between each time you change cotton. This way they will last longer. You don't want to switch to vaping just to save your lungs, you want to switch to save some money as well and constantly changing coils will work out very expensive.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevinc1977

ivc_mixer said:


> likely find that this will happen even quicker. Possibly in a month from now. BUT beware that you do not get 'silent' nic withdrawls. Happened to my wife. Started with pods, after a few months she went to tanks then about 3 months or so later I found her smoking the odd cigarette again as she was "going through a stressful time" and needed the nicotine. Suggested pods but she wanted her tanks due to flavour. Took me quite some time to convince her to do pods again but got it right and now she's running 14mg pods and 3mg tanks and she will vape on either throughout the day.


I go through 5 to 6 ml at work so that staying high nic im ok with. At home when watching tv i seem to go through alot of juice maybe 2 tanks of the arbitor before i go to sleep so it would be nice if i could drop that down to 3mg, at the moment i might be overdoing it cause its new and all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevinc1977

ivc_mixer said:


> You'll likely find that this will happen even quicker. Possibly in a month from now. BUT beware that you do not get 'silent' nic withdrawls. Happened to my wife. Started with pods, after a few months she went to tanks then about 3 months or so later I found her smoking the odd cigarette again as she was "going through a stressful time" and needed the nicotine. Suggested pods but she wanted her tanks due to flavour. Took me quite some time to convince her to do pods again but got it right and now she's running 14mg pods and 3mg tanks and she will vape on either throughout the day.
> 
> 
> Changing coils, to me, is simple. When I get constant spitback I know it's time. Changing cotton is just as easy, when it tastes off then it's time. Also with coils, you will see when you change your cotton when they don't look kosher anymore, but a suggestion is to get a coil brush or something to clean them with between each time you change cotton. This way they will last longer. You don't want to switch to vaping just to save your lungs, you want to switch to save some money as well and constantly changing coils will work out very expensive.


I think i can handle changing them and rewicking, i have a small beginner kit with a wire brush but not sure if that will damage the actual coil. Wouldnt know where to start when i see words like aliens, kanthal, clapton etc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @Kevinc1977

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Kevinc1977 said:


> I think i can handle changing them and rewicking, i have a small beginner kit with a wire brush but not sure if that will damage the actual coil. Wouldnt know where to start when i see words like aliens, kanthal, clapton etc


Just brush it gently, not like a woman who just asked 'do I look fat in these jeans' and got an answer of 'no, you look fat in everything'. 

As for the different coils. Different strokes for different folks. I prefer tri-core aliens, but then I know people who prefer fused claptons and others who prefer more exotic builds like Juggernauts or such and some who like just normal wire. This you will have to find out yourself by trying different builds and see which work for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevinc1977

ivc_mixer said:


> 'do I look fat in these jeans' and got an answer of 'no, you look fat in everything'.


lol. Yes a learning curve but i didnt expect a 30 year bad habit to disappear overnight. Some useful vids on youtube, if i combine this site with youtube i should get to a reasonable answer to anything vaping i think

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Kevinc1977 said:


> New to vaping, started a month ago and havent had a cigarette since. I started with a xros mini and now have 3 to get by from 8 to 5, those i have 12mg juice in. At home i had a luxe 80 on 6mg but this week i took the plunge to go the rebuildable route as it should cost less than coils in the long run?
> So i got a vaporesso mod and arbitor 2 tank which works great i think, on my first wick it tasted burned but rewicked it a bit 'looser' and now it seems good. I then wantec to see what dripping was about so got a hellbeast and i think i need 3mg juice for that?
> Im also thinking the hellbeast needs a mod of its own but shoo this is like a money pit.
> Enjoying the journey so far with no smoke smell but need to watch the budget lol


Yip, he has fallen in and is right here next to us in the zero gravity vaping rabbit hole!

Kevin, most of us, if not all of us, know the overwhelming situation one is in when entering this "hobby / activity". The crowd here is super helpful and please be fee to ask so you can learn from our mistakes and not have to pay the school fees we ahve already paid.

Good luck and welcome once again.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevinc1977

Raindance said:


> Yip, he has fallen in and is right here next to us in the zero gravity vaping rabbit hole!
> 
> Kevin, most of us, if not all of us, know the overwhelming situation one is in when entering this "hobby / activity". The crowd here is super helpful and please be fee to ask so you can learn from our mistakes and not have to pay the school fees we ahve already paid.
> 
> Good luck and welcome once again.
> 
> Regards


Thanks, yes i already have juices and devices i dont need, shouldve joined before this.

Thanks for the welcome everyone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BBO

Hello Members

Was a stinky smoker for 15 years that kicked the habit around 3 years ago. I started off with a twisp using pre-filled pods. Upgaded to a Caliburn a while later. Ffw to today and I have a few mods, Cthulhu AIO and a handful of mtl rda's and rta's.

I have to confess that I have had this account for two years but have only been lurking and stalking the forums for tips and tricks. Sad and bad, I know but hopefully I can make up for my transgressions along the way.

Have a good long weekend everyone✌

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @Kevinc1977 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @BBO 

Don't apologise about your shady lurking past. Many of us are reformed lurkers.




P.S. Congrats on kicking the habit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BBO

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @BBO
> 
> Don't apologise about your shady lurking past. Many of us are reformed lurkers.
> 
> View attachment 254169
> 
> 
> P.S. Congrats on kicking the habit.


Thank you for the warm welcome! HAHA I am sure to change my old ways!

Best decision of my adult life was when I decided to try vaping and finally got of the analogues.

Hope the weekend treats you well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

BBO said:


> Hello Members
> 
> Was a stinky smoker for 15 years that kicked the habit around 3 years ago. I started off with a twisp using pre-filled pods. Upgaded to a Caliburn a while later. Ffw to today and I have a few mods, Cthulhu AIO and a handful of mtl rda's and rta's.
> 
> I have to confess that I have had this account for two years but have only been lurking and stalking the forums for tips and tricks. Sad and bad, I know but hopefully I can make up for my transgressions along the way.
> 
> Have a good long weekend everyone✌



welcome !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

BBO said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! HAHA I am sure to change my old ways!
> 
> Best decision of my adult life was when I decided to try vaping and finally got of the analogues.
> 
> Hope the weekend treats you well


Welcome to the community @BBO I hope you enjoy your stay here. We have great members with extended experience and a very big heart! We also value the safety of our members (that’s why we strongly advise against allowing our wives access to our ecigssa accounts ) and advise our members to buy themselves a good helmet!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @BBO !

And well done on making a habit of kicking a habit!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

We are all bad, bad humans for falling for the smoking habit. Whether by big tobacco marketing, peer pressure or self determination to look cool we all got hooked. Nicotine addiction is real , but there is far more to it than that. Tobacco manufacturers have been caught adding components to cigarettes to make us even more addicted. So it is not just nicotine.
Vaping has crashed their world to a point where now the plan to take over the world is to join the vaping movement and produce and market under their terms.

To all the new members here, congratulations and bloody well done. Not only are you kicking the tobacco habit but are part of a revolution that in years to come you will be proud to say "this generation does not know what cigarettes are" It starts here, it starts with you and me.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## SniperViper2021

Hi Everyone, my name is Allan, I am an unemployed dad of 2 boys aged 8yrs and 10months. I was a smoker in high school but then stopped for many years and then started vaping. Unfortunately I need to stop vaping due to health issues. I don't want to stop but my health comes first.

Nice to meet all you folks

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @SniperViper2021 and congrats on quitting the cancer sticks. As for vaping, I'm not sure what health condition may prevent you from blowing PG/VG clouds but it's always better to get off any addictions and your health definitely comes first.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mzr

Welcome @SniperViper2021 wishing you all the best with your health congrats on quiting the stinkies

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Welcome @SniperViper2021 

Wishing you all the best

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

SniperViper2021 said:


> Hi Everyone, my name is Allan, I am an unemployed dad of 2 boys aged 8yrs and 10months. I was a smoker in high school but then stopped for many years and then started vaping. Unfortunately I need to stop vaping due to health issues. I don't want to stop but my health comes first.
> 
> Nice to meet all you folks



welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JuddMan

Howsit all. Judd here, and brand new to the forum (no literally, only learnt about this forum today). *Was *(whoop whoop) a cigarette smoker for about 15 years. I bought a Smok Nord 4 last year and used it on and off while still smoking ciggs. It did reduce the amount I was using however. 

However, as of 21/07/22, I have not touched a stinkie!! Very excited and chuffed with myself. I know all too well that it is still early days, but so far I am happy. The Smok is working really well for so glad I did some research. Hope to never touch another cigarette again! 

Will be using this forum for tips and resources.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @SniperViper2021 and @JuddMan !!!!

Over here we are better than Who Wants To Be A Millionaire (we are more like Who Wants To Own A Million Vapes).... 

- our 50/50 is more like a 90/10 chance of getting the right answer (or get derailed)
- ask the audience is more like asking the world
- phone a friend is always an option (even for us if we don't have the right answer, we'll ask someone and get back to you)

Good luck with your vape journey and staying off the stinkies! Being one day stinky free is already a win, with or without vaping!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## THE REAPER

Welcome @JuddMan enjoy your stay and congrats on the stinkies loads to learn here.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> or get derailed


this is all @Intuthu Kagesi 's fault every time and I am always innocent and pure...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER

And we are off hahahahaha


Paul33 said:


> this is all @Intuthu Kagesi 's fault every time and I am always innocent and pure...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

JuddMan said:


> Howsit all. Judd here, and brand new to the forum (no literally, only learnt about this forum today). *Was *(whoop whoop) a cigarette smoker for about 15 years. I bought a Smok Nord 4 last year and used it on and off while still smoking ciggs. It did reduce the amount I was using however.
> 
> However, as of 21/07/22, I have not touched a stinkie!! Very excited and chuffed with myself. I know all too well that it is still early days, but so far I am happy. The Smok is working really well for so glad I did some research. Hope to never touch another cigarette again!
> 
> Will be using this forum for tips and resources.



welcome !

there is a vape event happening in Edenvale on Sunday, come and see what it's all about, we'd love to meet you !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

THE REAPER said:


> And we are off hahahahaha


Where to?? All of a sudden this thread got interesting!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER

ivc_mixer said:


> Where to?? All of a sudden this thread got interesting!


I have no idee where to @Paul33 is the driver

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> this is all @Intuthu Kagesi 's fault every time and I am always innocent and pure...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> this is all @Intuthu Kagesi 's fault every time and I am always innocent and pure...


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat 
You Romans  Vapers are crazy

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer

Before my mind wanders off again...



Welcome @BBO , @SniperViper2021 and @JuddMan

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## JuddMan

Thanks for the warm welcome all.

@vicTor, I saw in one of the posts! And I am kicking myself. Already have golf booked which I can't cancel, but absolutely need to attend the next one. Also saw VapeCon happening later in the year, so will put that in my diary already.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

JuddMan said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome all.
> 
> @vicTor, I saw in one of the posts! And I am kicking myself. Already have golf booked which I can't cancel, but absolutely need to attend the next one. Also saw VapeCon happening later in the year, so will put that in my diary already.


VapeX is the first exhibition get-together. Usually the monthly get-togethers are just a bunch of vapers sitting around talking nonsense, having good food and whipping out and comparing vape sizes (mine is bigger than yours, yeah but mine contains more nic, etc.), and if there are prizes up for grabs you want to sit at @Stranger's table. I swear he bribes them or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor

JuddMan said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome all.
> 
> @vicTor, I saw in one of the posts! And I am kicking myself. Already have golf booked which I can't cancel, but absolutely need to attend the next one. Also saw VapeCon happening later in the year, so will put that in my diary already.



no worries, in the mean time make yourself at home here

p.s. Vapecon is a must !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

JuddMan said:


> Howsit all. Judd here, and brand new to the forum (no literally, only learnt about this forum today). *Was *(whoop whoop) a cigarette smoker for about 15 years. I bought a Smok Nord 4 last year and used it on and off while still smoking ciggs. It did reduce the amount I was using however.
> 
> However, as of 21/07/22, I have not touched a stinkie!! Very excited and chuffed with myself. I know all too well that it is still early days, but so far I am happy. The Smok is working really well for so glad I did some research. Hope to never touch another cigarette again!
> 
> Will be using this forum for tips and resources.



Welcome to the forum @JuddMan 
Congrats on giving up the stinkies ! Keep it up and your lungs will be thanking you soon

Enjoy the forum , we are lucky to have so many experienced and helpful vapers here with us
Feel free to ask questions as you go along

Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JuddMan

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @JuddMan
> Congrats on giving up the stinkies ! Keep it up and your lungs will be thanking you soon
> 
> Enjoy the forum , we are lucky to have so many experienced and helpful vapers here with us
> Feel free to ask questions as you go along
> 
> Enjoy your stay


Thanks very much Silver.

Actually do have a question I'd like to discuss. Cant really seem to find it via search (not necessarily new to forums), but have no clue under which thread to post it  Should I choose which one is most appropriate and if mods move it then I learn?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

JuddMan said:


> Thanks very much Silver.
> 
> Actually do have a question I'd like to discuss. Cant really seem to find it via search (not necessarily new to forums), but have no clue under which thread to post it  Should I choose which one is most appropriate and if mods move it then I learn?



go ahead
if it’s not in the right place we can move it

otherwise you can use the following subforum


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/need-vape-advice-expert/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevinc1977

Picked up some new coils for the arbiter at vapex, can really taste the difference i think i overused the old ones that came standard with it. Not sure if they good or bad ones, the blue ones went in the arbiter and the grey will go in the juggerknot v2 tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Kevinc1977 said:


> Picked up some new coils for the arbiter at vapex, can really taste the difference i think i overused the old ones that came standard with it. Not sure if they good or bad ones, the blue ones went in the arbiter and the grey will go in the juggerknot v2 tomorrow.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Welcome @JuddMan wishing you the best with your vaping exploration , down the rabbit hole you go ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @JuddMan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Supernova

Hi all Rudi here I'm new to the forum I'm here to learn and share, started vaping about a month ago, it all started with a buddy of mine(that one buddy lol) who made everyone taste the flavor of a disposable (Vapengin Russian Cream) at a party.. instantly I thought damn this is nice!! threw away the cigarettes after years of smoking and now I'm chasing the perfect flavor..love plain dessert flavors!!

Current setup 
Mod- Voopoo ARGUS GTII Carbon Black 
Tank- OXVA ARBITER 2 (gunmetal black) and a Hellvape fat rabbit (Black) 
Coils- VAPECREATIONS SWEEP COILS NI80 0.24Ohm
Juice-*PRIME* Strawberry Dessert, Creamy Caramel, Sheriff's Custard, and then *TKQ *Blue Milk, Strawberry Milk...the Prime strawberry and the Creamy Caramel is my favorite at the moment.
Cotton- Started off with Firebolt Preloaded and now that I'm better at the art Cotton Bacon Prime

Peace out

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Supernova said:


> Hi all Rudi here I'm new to the forum I'm here to learn and share, started vaping about a month ago, it all started with a buddy of mine(that one buddy lol) who made everyone taste the flavor of a disposable (Vapengin Russian Cream) at a party.. instantly I thought damn this is nice!! threw away the cigarettes after years of smoking and now I'm chasing the perfect flavor..love plain dessert flavors!!
> 
> Current setup
> Mod- Voopoo ARGUS GTII Carbon Black
> Tank- OXVA ARBITER 2 (gunmetal black) and a Hellvape fat rabbit (Black)
> Coils- VAPECREATIONS SWEEP COILS NI80 0.24Ohm
> Juice-*PRIME* Strawberry Dessert, Creamy Caramel, Sheriff's Custard, and then *TKQ *Blue Milk, Strawberry Milk...the Prime strawberry and the Creamy Caramel is my favorite at the moment.
> Cotton- Started off with Firebolt Preloaded and now that I'm better at the art Cotton Bacon Prime
> 
> Peace out



welcome !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Supernova said:


> Hi all Rudi here I'm new to the forum I'm here to learn and share, started vaping about a month ago, it all started with a buddy of mine(that one buddy lol) who made everyone taste the flavor of a disposable (Vapengin Russian Cream) at a party.. instantly I thought damn this is nice!! threw away the cigarettes after years of smoking and now I'm chasing the perfect flavor..love plain dessert flavors!!
> 
> Current setup
> Mod- Voopoo ARGUS GTII Carbon Black
> Tank- OXVA ARBITER 2 (gunmetal black) and a Hellvape fat rabbit (Black)
> Coils- VAPECREATIONS SWEEP COILS NI80 0.24Ohm
> Juice-*PRIME* Strawberry Dessert, Creamy Caramel, Sheriff's Custard, and then *TKQ *Blue Milk, Strawberry Milk...the Prime strawberry and the Creamy Caramel is my favorite at the moment.
> Cotton- Started off with Firebolt Preloaded and now that I'm better at the art Cotton Bacon Prime
> 
> Peace out



Welcome to the forum Rudi @Supernova

Congrats on throwing away the stinkies. I am sure your lungs will thank you about that in time!

Feel free to ask questions as you go along, we are very lucky to have some experienced and helpful vapers on the forum

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheBoredvApe

Hey everyone,

The name's The Bored vApe. As you can tell, I'm a vape enthusiast with a cautious interest in NFTs and the crypto space. I'm mentioning that purely to give you some context around my name (just in case you missed it )

I'm an ex-smoker and super happy to have kicked the habit.

I'm also pretty active on Twitter. You can hit me up here or find me on the Twitterverse from time to time. Looking forward to connecting with you all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

TheBoredvApe said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> The name's The Bored vApe. As you can tell, I'm a vape enthusiast with a cautious interest in NFTs and the crypto space. I'm mentioning that purely to give you some context around my name (just in case you missed it )
> 
> I'm an ex-smoker and super happy to have kicked the habit.
> 
> I'm also pretty active on Twitter. You can hit me up here or find me on the Twitterverse from time to time. Looking forward to connecting with you all!



welcome !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Welcome TheBoredvApe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

TheBoredvApe said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> The name's The Bored vApe. As you can tell, I'm a vape enthusiast with a cautious interest in NFTs and the crypto space. I'm mentioning that purely to give you some context around my name (just in case you missed it )
> 
> I'm an ex-smoker and super happy to have kicked the habit.
> 
> I'm also pretty active on Twitter. You can hit me up here or find me on the Twitterverse from time to time. Looking forward to connecting with you all!



Welcome @TheBoredvApe !!

Vape enthusiasm will go a long way over here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB

A warm welcome @TheBoredvApe. Congratulations on kicking the habit. If you need advice on anything, please feel free to ask, we have some very helpful and clever members here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zaine_98

Good day everyone. 
I am officially a part of this amazing community. Still hard to navigate everything but sure it would be easier as soon as I get used to it. (noob alert)
I have been vaping since around 2015 and in my time many mods, juices, coils and tanks have come and gone. I prefer vaping on deserts and am a massive fan of DNA chip sets.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Zaine_98 said:


> Good day everyone.
> I am officially a part of this amazing community. Still hard to navigate everything but sure it would be easier as soon as I get used to it. (noob alert)
> I have been vaping since around 2015 and in my time many mods, juices, coils and tanks have come and gone. I prefer vaping on deserts and am a massive fan of DNA chip sets.


Welcome Zaine! Fellow dessert lover here (needs to be mentioned since it seems we're in the minority  ). As a long time vaper I am sure there's not much we can give you advice on, but if ever you need to know something, feel free to ask.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zaine_98

ivc_mixer said:


> Welcome Zaine! Fellow dessert lover here (needs to be mentioned since it seems we're in the minority  ). As a long time vaper I am sure there's not much we can give you advice on, but if ever you need to know something, feel free to ask.


Never to late to learn. Everyday something new in the industry pops up which i am sure there would be someone to assist with. As desert vapers I know what you mean by we in minority. I remember back when i just started the shops stocked equal in both fruits and deserts, nowadays it is hard to find proper desert selections.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gru007

Zaine_98 said:


> Good day everyone.
> I am officially a part of this amazing community. Still hard to navigate everything but sure it would be easier as soon as I get used to it. (noob alert)
> I have been vaping since around 2015 and in my time many mods, juices, coils and tanks have come and gone. I prefer vaping on deserts and am a massive fan of DNA chip sets.


Welcome to the Palace 
Hope you enjoy it as much as I do, 
Sure took you long to get on here, you could have been legend by now 

Enjoy 
Lekker forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zaine_98

Gru007 said:


> Welcome to the Palace
> Hope you enjoy it as much as I do,
> Sure took you long to get on here, you could have been legend by now
> 
> Enjoy
> Lekker forum


Haha thanks for the welcome bud, but think my time to be as noob again has come.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Zaine_98 said:


> Good day everyone.
> I am officially a part of this amazing community. Still hard to navigate everything but sure it would be easier as soon as I get used to it. (noob alert)
> I have been vaping since around 2015 and in my time many mods, juices, coils and tanks have come and gone. I prefer vaping on deserts and am a massive fan of DNA chip sets.



Welcome @Zaine_98 !!!

What setup you running today?

You are one of us now... there ain't no turning back...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

@Zaine_98
@JuddMan
@TheBoredvApe
@Kevinc1977 
@Supernova 
Welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mzr

Zaine_98 said:


> Good day everyone.
> I am officially a part of this amazing community. Still hard to navigate everything but sure it would be easier as soon as I get used to it. (noob alert)
> I have been vaping since around 2015 and in my time many mods, juices, coils and tanks have come and gone. I prefer vaping on deserts and am a massive fan of DNA chip sets.


Welcome @Zaine_98 dna chip sets are awesome I personally like them myself feel free to show some awesome hand checks of those dna mods

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Zaine_98 said:


> Good day everyone.
> I am officially a part of this amazing community. Still hard to navigate everything but sure it would be easier as soon as I get used to it. (noob alert)
> I have been vaping since around 2015 and in my time many mods, juices, coils and tanks have come and gone. I prefer vaping on deserts and am a massive fan of DNA chip sets.



welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

@pants
@Kinnikki
@Cobu$
@Westcoastwayne
@Relnick
@RicardoDelgado
@Vape4Fun
@Salmaan_69
@MTL Vaper
@BBO
@SniperViper2021
@Spagie
@SassyTheSasquatch
@Hallgirl40
@Vapeatea
@musicman
@arlomax
@anuk
@Marvyn
@firefreek
@Iv@n
@SugarRayRobinson
@YogiBear74
@easywhole
@Dylan Abbott
@Yashza23
@averageuncle
@jaypsss
@evelinchamplin034
Welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mzr

Welcome to 
@JuddMan 
@TheBoredvApe 
@Kevinc1977 
@Supernova

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB

A very warm welcome to all those who have joined.

This is a fantastic platform with many knowledgable folks willing to assist, so please feel free to ask any questions and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

NOOB said:


> A very warm welcome to all those who have joined.
> 
> This is a fantastic platform with many knowledgable folks willing to assist, so please feel free to ask any questions and enjoy!


just steer clear of @DarthBranMuffin, he's a bit dodgy...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NOOB

Paul33 said:


> just steer clear of @DarthBranMuffin, he's a bit dodgy...


Just a bit?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheBoredvApe

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @TheBoredvApe !!
> 
> Vape enthusiasm will go a long way over here!


Thanks, Darth!

Love your name!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheBoredvApe

Mzr said:


> Welcome to
> @JuddMan
> @TheBoredvApe
> @Kevinc1977
> @Supernova


Thanks, MZR.

Glad to be here.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TheBoredvApe

Resistance said:


> @Zaine_98
> @JuddMan
> @TheBoredvApe
> @Kevinc1977
> @Supernova
> Welcome


Thank you, friend!

Happy to be here.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TheBoredvApe

vicTor said:


> welcome !


Thank you!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## TheBoredvApe

ivc_mixer said:


> Welcome TheBoredvApe!


Thanks, IVC.

Is that your dog in your profile pic?

If so you're a legend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allen DV

Greetings from a newcomer who is thousands of kilometers away

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Zaine_98

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @Zaine_98 !!!
> 
> What setup you running today?
> 
> You are one of us now... there ain't no turning back...


Currently running a Paranormal DNA 250c in SS and Carbon Panels together with a Gunmetal Zues X. 

Gaming setup is a NC V2 running a Reload S in SS.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TheBoredvApe

Allen DV said:


> Greetings from a newcomer who is thousands of kilometers away


Thanks Allen!

How are things going on your end?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Allen DV

TheBoredvApe said:


> Thanks Allen!
> 
> How are things going on your end?


things are going fine(doing nothing but feeling fulfilled), thanks dude.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## TheBoredvApe

Allen DV said:


> things are going fine(doing nothing but feeling fulfilled), thanks dude.


Just keep on, keeping on, my friend.

And remember, one step of action can lead to an eternity of possibilities 

Stay cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

TheBoredvApe said:


> Thanks, IVC.
> 
> Is that your dog in your profile pic?
> 
> If so you're a legend


That is my 'baby' puppy indeed! She's long past being a baby or puppy, but she will forever be my baby puppy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

TheBoredvApe said:


> And remember, one step of action can lead to an eternity of possibilities


The new Durex logo...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TheBoredvApe

ivc_mixer said:


> The new Durex logo...


haha, good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheBoredvApe

ivc_mixer said:


> That is my 'baby' puppy indeed! She's long past being a baby or puppy, but she will forever be my baby puppy


She's great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Allen DV said:


> Greetings from a newcomer who is thousands of kilometers away


Welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to all the recent new members

Enjoy your stay here

We are very lucky to have some of SA’s most enthusiastic, knowledgeable and friendly vapers on the forum

Feel free to ask questions as you go along and enjoy the Vaping journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GCB78

Hi all. My BF decided on a whim to quit stinkies, and since I wasn't ready to QUIT quit, I decided to start vaping. Currently on a Vaporesso Luxe X (when I'm not trying disposables). Just tried BOSS signature tobacco, and I LOVE it (a suggestion I got lurking here). Got some lemon ice tea queued up next, and looking forward to it. I'm just shy of a week without cigs, and so far the vape is taking care of the cravings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the forum @GCB78 !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @GCB78 
congrats on being stinky free for nearly a week! Fantastic !
enjoy your stay and feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome @GCB78 !!

Just take it a day at a time and one morning you'll wake up and realise it has been a year without stinkies.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

GCB78 said:


> Hi all. My BF decided on a whim to quit stinkies, and since I wasn't ready to QUIT quit, I decided to start vaping. Currently on a Vaporesso Luxe X (when I'm not trying disposables). Just tried BOSS signature tobacco, and I LOVE it (a suggestion I got lurking here). Got some lemon ice tea queued up next, and looking forward to it. I'm just shy of a week without cigs, and so far the vape is taking care of the cravings.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mzr

Welcome @GCB78 and great on you for taking the healthier alternative enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

Welcome @GCB78 

Most of us here are smokers

It's just that today we choose not to. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## zx14

Yup,

After a while lurking, time to register.

I quit in January, finished the box of cigarettes, and, thanks to Stranger's encouragement, and Viktors Vape meet prizes, have not touched a stinkie since.

I am not into the RTA/Mod scene, happily using a Kipo, tried other pods, but am back to the Kipo as convenient and easy, plus it lasts a whole day!

Have met some great people at the meets, and will probably meet more on the forum.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ivc_mixer

zx14 said:


> Yup,
> 
> After a while lurking, time to register.
> 
> I quit in January, finished the box of cigarettes, and, thanks to Stranger's encouragement, and Viktors Vape meet prizes, have not touched a stinkie since.
> 
> I am not into the RTA/Mod scene, happily using a Kipo, tried other pods, but am back to the Kipo as convenient and easy, plus it lasts a whole day!
> 
> Have met some great people at the meets, and will probably meet more on the forum.


Well done on quitting!

Yeah, RTA's and mods are usually not preferred by people who just quit and pods are best, so stick to that for now. Maybe one day you will transition, maybe not, but that does not matter. What matters is that you've quit and are on the right path.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## zx14

Thanks @ivc_mixer, it was surprisingly easy.

We have met, I'm Errol, always at the table with @Stranger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

zx14 said:


> Thanks @ivc_mixer, it was surprisingly easy.
> 
> We have met, I'm Errol, always at the table with @Stranger.


Oops... my bad!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

zx14 said:


> Yup,
> 
> After a while lurking, time to register.
> 
> I quit in January, finished the box of cigarettes, and, thanks to Stranger's encouragement, and Viktors Vape meet prizes, have not touched a stinkie since.
> 
> I am not into the RTA/Mod scene, happily using a Kipo, tried other pods, but am back to the Kipo as convenient and easy, plus it lasts a whole day!
> 
> Have met some great people at the meets, and will probably meet more on the forum.



Welcome to the forum @zx14 
well done on kicking the stinkies. Keep it up!!
enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along
we are lucky to have many experienced and helpful vapers here on the forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zx14

Thanks @Silver, looking forward to interacting with everyone.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mzr

Welcome to the forum @zx14 congratulations on your achievement may you be stinkie free for many years to come

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zx14

Mzr said:


> Welcome to the forum @zx14 congratulations on your achievement may you be stinkie free for many years to come


Thanks Mate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

zx14 said:


> Yup,
> 
> After a while lurking, time to register.
> 
> I quit in January, finished the box of cigarettes, and, thanks to Stranger's encouragement, and Viktors Vape meet prizes, have not touched a stinkie since.
> 
> I am not into the RTA/Mod scene, happily using a Kipo, tried other pods, but am back to the Kipo as convenient and easy, plus it lasts a whole day!
> 
> Have met some great people at the meets, and will probably meet more on the forum.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zx14

Thanks all, for the welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome to the forum @GCB78 and @zx14 .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Welcome to our happy place @zx14 ! You already know half the people here, the other half will just impose themselves in your life without a choice on your part...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zx14

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome to our happy place @zx14 ! You already know half the people here, the other half will just impose themselves in your life without a choice on your part...


Not sure if happy or scared???????????????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zx14



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

zx14 said:


> Not sure if happy or scared???????????????


scared for sure. some of the people here are weird...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

@Paul33 

Hey you, speak for yourself. Me and my mate @zx14 are scared of nothing and nobody ......

except @vicTor beard
@Scouse45 pool cue
@ivc_mixer cinnamon hotshot
@DavyH Kilt.

and of course our wives, but we don't talk about that.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> Hey you, speak for yourself


I was speaking about myself, weirdly...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> and of course our wives



@Paul33 is also scared of my wife...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Paul33 is also scared of my wife...


damn right I am!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Paul33 is also scared of my wife...


Your guard dog is also rather terrifying!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barnard

Hi guys, great to be here. Extreme vape newbie here. Been seriously trying the vape thing for around 3 months now. After a few tries, eventually got the Caliburn G2 Pod system and stuck to it. Tried a few flavours like wicks, black sparkle, spearmint, Omega, Berry, etc, but recently found my favourite one: Joose-E-Liqz Arabica Latte MTL 18mg! So if anyone have any recommendation along those lines, please let me know. Nic salts seem to make me very thirsty, so sticking to MTL for now. I'm a Datawarehouse / BI developer by trade.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @barnard!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barnard

Grand Guru said:


> Welcome to the community @barnard!


Thanks alot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

barnard said:


> Hi guys, great to be here. Extreme vape newbie here. Been seriously trying the vape thing for around 3 months now. After a few tries, eventually got the Caliburn G2 Pod system and stuck to it. Tried a few flavours like wicks, black sparkle, spearmint, Omega, Berry, etc, but recently found my favourite one: Joose-E-Liqz Arabica Latte MTL 18mg! So if anyone have any recommendation along those lines, please let me know. Nic salts seem to make me very thirsty, so sticking to MTL for now. I'm a Datawarehouse / BI developer by trade.



Welcome @barnard !!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

barnard said:


> Hi guys, great to be here. Extreme vape newbie here. Been seriously trying the vape thing for around 3 months now. After a few tries, eventually got the Caliburn G2 Pod system and stuck to it. Tried a few flavours like wicks, black sparkle, spearmint, Omega, Berry, etc, but recently found my favourite one: Joose-E-Liqz Arabica Latte MTL 18mg! So if anyone have any recommendation along those lines, please let me know. Nic salts seem to make me very thirsty, so sticking to MTL for now. I'm a Datawarehouse / BI developer by trade.



welcome @barnard 
congrats on the Vaping ! Your lungs will be thanking you soon!
keep it up

if you like tobaccoes, Joose-E-Liqz has various other great juices. I suggest you try more of them

enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

barnard said:


> Hi guys, great to be here. Extreme vape newbie here. Been seriously trying the vape thing for around 3 months now. After a few tries, eventually got the Caliburn G2 Pod system and stuck to it. Tried a few flavours like wicks, black sparkle, spearmint, Omega, Berry, etc, but recently found my favourite one: Joose-E-Liqz Arabica Latte MTL 18mg! So if anyone have any recommendation along those lines, please let me know. Nic salts seem to make me very thirsty, so sticking to MTL for now. I'm a Datawarehouse / BI developer by trade.



welcome !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zx14

From one Noob to another, welcome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

“As I passed a low pavilion, where a crowd of helpless lunatics were confined, I read a motto on the wall, “While I live I hope”. The absurdity of it struck me forcibly. I would have liked to put above the gates that open to the asylum, “He who enters here leaveth smoking behind”.”

Welcome

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

zx14 said:


> Not sure if happy or scared???????????????


Welcome home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

barnard said:


> Hi guys, great to be here. Extreme vape newbie here. Been seriously trying the vape thing for around 3 months now. After a few tries, eventually got the Caliburn G2 Pod system and stuck to it. Tried a few flavours like wicks, black sparkle, spearmint, Omega, Berry, etc, but recently found my favourite one: Joose-E-Liqz Arabica Latte MTL 18mg! So if anyone have any recommendation along those lines, please let me know. Nic salts seem to make me very thirsty, so sticking to MTL for now. I'm a Datawarehouse / BI developer by trade.


Welcome home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapepod365

Xin chào tất cả, tôi là một người hút thuốc cho đến gần đây. Người nghiện thuốc lá nặng, chính xác hơn. Câu chuyện dài (rất) ngắn, trong nhiều năm, tôi đã chuyển từ thuốc lá điếu (hơn 40 điếu mỗi ngày) sang thuốc lào (khoảng 8 điếu mỗi ngày) đến IQOS / Heets (khoảng 30-40 điếu mỗi ngày) đến... yeah, bạn đoán xem , thuốc lá điện tử. Trên thực tế, trước đây tôi cũng đã thử vaping, nhưng việc chuyển từ khói thật sang hơi nước về cơ bản là không nên. Tôi đã làm gần đây, giả sử "nhớ" về vaping và nó đã đánh tôi. Tôi đã thảo luận với chính mình và lần này tôi đã thắng dễ dàng. Nó thực sự không có trí tuệ, nhưng vì lý do nào đó tôi đã mất một lúc.  Mặc dù có vẻ rất khó (đối với tôi) để chuyển từ thuốc lá sang vaping, nhưng bây giờ, từ Heets sang vaping là một bước rất nhỏ, chỉ liên quan đến lợi ích. Tôi sẽ xem qua chúng, nhưng cảm thấy hơi dư thừa khi làm điều đó, trong một cộng đồng vaping. Vì vậy, một điều dẫn đến một điều khác, và, cuối cùng, tôi ở đây. Vui mừng tôi tìm thấy bạn!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

vapepod365 said:


> Xin chào tất cả, tôi là một người hút thuốc cho đến gần đây. Người nghiện thuốc lá nặng, chính xác hơn. Câu chuyện dài (rất) ngắn, trong nhiều năm, tôi đã chuyển từ thuốc lá điếu (hơn 40 điếu mỗi ngày) sang thuốc lào (khoảng 8 điếu mỗi ngày) đến IQOS / Heets (khoảng 30-40 điếu mỗi ngày) đến... yeah, bạn đoán xem , thuốc lá điện tử. Trên thực tế, trước đây tôi cũng đã thử vaping, nhưng việc chuyển từ khói thật sang hơi nước về cơ bản là không nên. Tôi đã làm gần đây, giả sử "nhớ" về vaping và nó đã đánh tôi. Tôi đã thảo luận với chính mình và lần này tôi đã thắng dễ dàng. Nó thực sự không có trí tuệ, nhưng vì lý do nào đó tôi đã mất một lúc.  Mặc dù có vẻ rất khó (đối với tôi) để chuyển từ thuốc lá sang vaping, nhưng bây giờ, từ Heets sang vaping là một bước rất nhỏ, chỉ liên quan đến lợi ích. Tôi sẽ xem qua chúng, nhưng cảm thấy hơi dư thừa khi làm điều đó, trong một cộng đồng vaping. Vì vậy, một điều dẫn đến một điều khác, và, cuối cùng, tôi ở đây. Vui mừng tôi tìm thấy bạn!


Congrats on kicking the stinkies @vapepod365 and welcome to the community. I had to copy and paste in Google translate to be able to decode what you said there!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

vapepod365 said:


> Xin chào tất cả, tôi là một người hút thuốc cho đến gần đây. Người nghiện thuốc lá nặng, chính xác hơn. Câu chuyện dài (rất) ngắn, trong nhiều năm, tôi đã chuyển từ thuốc lá điếu (hơn 40 điếu mỗi ngày) sang thuốc lào (khoảng 8 điếu mỗi ngày) đến IQOS / Heets (khoảng 30-40 điếu mỗi ngày) đến... yeah, bạn đoán xem , thuốc lá điện tử. Trên thực tế, trước đây tôi cũng đã thử vaping, nhưng việc chuyển từ khói thật sang hơi nước về cơ bản là không nên. Tôi đã làm gần đây, giả sử "nhớ" về vaping và nó đã đánh tôi. Tôi đã thảo luận với chính mình và lần này tôi đã thắng dễ dàng. Nó thực sự không có trí tuệ, nhưng vì lý do nào đó tôi đã mất một lúc.  Mặc dù có vẻ rất khó (đối với tôi) để chuyển từ thuốc lá sang vaping, nhưng bây giờ, từ Heets sang vaping là một bước rất nhỏ, chỉ liên quan đến lợi ích. Tôi sẽ xem qua chúng, nhưng cảm thấy hơi dư thừa khi làm điều đó, trong một cộng đồng vaping. Vì vậy, một điều dẫn đến một điều khác, và, cuối cùng, tôi ở đây. Vui mừng tôi tìm thấy bạn!



welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

vapepod365 said:


> Xin chào tất cả, tôi là một người hút thuốc cho đến gần đây. Người nghiện thuốc lá nặng, chính xác hơn. Câu chuyện dài (rất) ngắn, trong nhiều năm, tôi đã chuyển từ thuốc lá điếu (hơn 40 điếu mỗi ngày) sang thuốc lào (khoảng 8 điếu mỗi ngày) đến IQOS / Heets (khoảng 30-40 điếu mỗi ngày) đến... yeah, bạn đoán xem , thuốc lá điện tử. Trên thực tế, trước đây tôi cũng đã thử vaping, nhưng việc chuyển từ khói thật sang hơi nước về cơ bản là không nên. Tôi đã làm gần đây, giả sử "nhớ" về vaping và nó đã đánh tôi. Tôi đã thảo luận với chính mình và lần này tôi đã thắng dễ dàng. Nó thực sự không có trí tuệ, nhưng vì lý do nào đó tôi đã mất một lúc.  Mặc dù có vẻ rất khó (đối với tôi) để chuyển từ thuốc lá sang vaping, nhưng bây giờ, từ Heets sang vaping là một bước rất nhỏ, chỉ liên quan đến lợi ích. Tôi sẽ xem qua chúng, nhưng cảm thấy hơi dư thừa khi làm điều đó, trong một cộng đồng vaping. Vì vậy, một điều dẫn đến một điều khác, và, cuối cùng, tôi ở đây. Vui mừng tôi tìm thấy bạn!


Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lowierunner

Hi there everyone,

I’m wesley and i’m from the netherlands (so a little south african haha)
Been vaping since +- 2013 around the time of the carto’s etc ( the time you had to find out everything yourself)
Stopped vaping 2018 and started vaping again 3 months ago.
Big fan of everything dicodes and higher end rta’s rda’s etc

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @lowierunner !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

lowierunner said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> I’m wesley and i’m from the netherlands (so a little south african haha)
> Been vaping since +- 2013 around the time of the carto’s etc ( the time you had to find out everything yourself)
> Stopped vaping 2018 and started vaping again 3 months ago.
> Big fan of everything dicodes and higher end rta’s rda’s etc


Welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

lowierunner said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> I’m wesley and i’m from the netherlands (so a little south african haha)
> Been vaping since +- 2013 around the time of the carto’s etc ( the time you had to find out everything yourself)
> Stopped vaping 2018 and started vaping again 3 months ago.
> Big fan of everything dicodes and higher end rta’s rda’s etc



Welcome to the forum @lowierunner 
all the way from Netherlands!

would love to hear what the vape scene is like there?

im sure you will feel at home with several vapers here that are also fans of high end gear. Including skipper @Rob Fisher 

Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

lowierunner said:


> Hi there everyone,
> 
> I’m wesley and i’m from the netherlands (so a little south african haha)
> Been vaping since +- 2013 around the time of the carto’s etc ( the time you had to find out everything yourself)
> Stopped vaping 2018 and started vaping again 3 months ago.
> Big fan of everything dicodes and higher end rta’s rda’s etc



welcome !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kershan_N

Hello Everyone,

Im Kershan, been vaping for on and off for a couple years and for the last 2 years, been on it solid. Fell off a couple times, but always found my way back to the good old single coil RTA that is my Zeus

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Kershan_N said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Im Kershan, been vaping for on and off for a couple years and for the last 2 years, been on it solid. Fell off a couple times, but always found my way back to the good old single coil RTA that is my Zeus



Welcome @Kershan_N 
Well done for persevering with it. Wishing you all the best from here on
Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along
We are very lucky to have very experienced and helpful vapers here with us

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @Kershan_N !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## icantchooseone

hi my name is Ari . im in joburg. i started vaping last week and stopped smoking within a few days and sold 2.5 cartons of cigarettes i had in stock . i started with the Vuse go 100 disposable and now im using the dragbar 5000c disposable

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

icantchooseone said:


> hi my name is Ari . im in joburg. i started vaping last week and stopped smoking within a few days and sold 2.5 cartons of cigarettes i had in stock . i started with the Vuse go 100 disposable and now im using the dragbar 5000c disposable



welcome to the forum Ari @icantchooseone 

congrats on quitting the cigarettes !!
way to go

Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along
we are lucky to have many experienced vapers here with us on the forum


----------



## icantchooseone

Silver said:


> welcome to the forum Ari @icantchooseone
> 
> congrats on quitting the cigarettes !!
> way to go
> 
> Enjoy your stay here and feel free to ask questions as you go along
> we are lucky to have many experienced vapers here with us on the forum


thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

icantchooseone said:


> hi my name is Ari . im in joburg. i started vaping last week and stopped smoking within a few days and sold 2.5 cartons of cigarettes i had in stock . i started with the Vuse go 100 disposable and now im using the dragbar 5000c disposable



Welcome @icantchooseone !!! 

Good job on dropping the stinkies!

One day at a time, pretty soon you'll forget you even used them.


----------



## icantchooseone

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @icantchooseone !!!
> 
> Good job on dropping the stinkies!
> 
> One day at a time, pretty soon you'll forget you even used them.


thanks DBM - no more waking up coughing my lungs out !!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## icantchooseone

incase nobody saw - i have 3 dragbar 5000c to give away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

icantchooseone said:


> incase nobody saw - i have 3 dragbar 5000c to give away



kind of you


----------



## icantchooseone

Silver said:


> kind of you


odd no takers . are you all non disposable users ?


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

icantchooseone said:


> odd no takers . are you all non disposable users ?


This is the perfect opportunity for you to create a few topics, starting with Disposable Reviews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## icantchooseone

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> This is the perfect opportunity for you to create a few topics, starting with Disposable Reviews


haha im too new at vaping .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

icantchooseone said:


> haha im too new at vaping .



ya but that’s your advantage
hearing what someone new to vaping has to say about certain disposables is valuable
probably will appeal to many

our reviews section is ready and waiting!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## icantchooseone

Silver said:


> ya but that’s your advantage
> hearing what someone new to vaping has to say about certain disposables is valuable
> probably will appeal to many
> 
> our reviews section is ready and waiting!


ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

I'm baaaaaaaack.

Hi guys
I'm not new to vaping but I'm back and new to what is out now and it makes me feel like a noob.
It's been a very long and hard time since I was on here chatting to everyone. Hope everyone is still doing well, I missed y'all 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

wiesbang said:


> I'm baaaaaaaack.
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm not new to vaping but I'm back and new to what is out now and it makes me feel like a noob.
> It's been a very long and hard time since I was on here chatting to everyone. Hope everyone is still doing well, I missed y'all
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk



Welcome back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

wiesbang said:


> I'm baaaaaaaack.
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm not new to vaping but I'm back and new to what is out now and it makes me feel like a noob.
> It's been a very long and hard time since I was on here chatting to everyone. Hope everyone is still doing well, I missed y'all
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk



welcome back @wiesbang 
all the best to you and happy holidays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SalsherX

Hi Everyone,
Happy New Year,
Anand here, Been vaping since Jan 2016 (6 years now). I picked up my first vape back when I was working in Joburg. 
Happy to be on this forum.
The current setup is an Ageis legend along with Arbiter solo. 
Happy puffing you all.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## baksteen8168

SalsherX said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Happy New Year,
> Anand here, Been vaping since Jan 2016 (6 years now). I picked up my first vape back when I was working in Joburg.
> Happy to be on this forum.
> The current setup is an Ageis legend along with Arbiter solo.
> Happy puffing you all.


Welcome to ecigssa. Decent kit you've got there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

SalsherX said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Happy New Year,
> Anand here, Been vaping since Jan 2016 (6 years now). I picked up my first vape back when I was working in Joburg.
> Happy to be on this forum.
> The current setup is an Ageis legend along with Arbiter solo.
> Happy puffing you all.



Welcome @SalsherX !!!

This is not just a forum, but a family! Settle in for the long haul, it is a fun ride!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Welcome to the community @SalsherX

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

SalsherX said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Happy New Year,
> Anand here, Been vaping since Jan 2016 (6 years now). I picked up my first vape back when I was working in Joburg.
> Happy to be on this forum.
> The current setup is an Ageis legend along with Arbiter solo.
> Happy puffing you all.



Welcome to the forum Anand @SalsherX 
All the best with your vaping
Feel free to ask questions as you go along

Reactions: Like 3


----------

